# Last Call: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español y opciones a tomar



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.

En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.

En el foro hay gente bastante sensata, prudente y curtida como para se debata con tranquilidad, sin trolles y dando opciones a los centenares de "mirones" que se acercan al foro para buscar soluciones a los problemas actuales y a los dramas que se avecinan.

Es momento, para muchos tal vez sea tarde, para afinar el timing de la debacle que nos tiene reservada la castuza así como prepararnos con planes específicos (ahorros, currele, huida del país, ....).

Creo que desde YA van a ir a deguello a derribar TODOS los derechos sociales vigentes y que no nos quedan más de 18 meses antes de que los intensos rumores de meter mano a los ahorros de los hispanistaníes se puedan hacer realidad.

Abro paraguas.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

*POST RESUMEN DE CONCLUSIONES*.

*1. - Opciones para los AHORROS
*

*Medidas básicas para los ahorros
*
Consejo #1 Reto del Ahorro: Ahorra en el Menu del Día y come de Tupper - Rankia
Consejo #2: Baja la temperatura de tu caldera - Rankia
Consejo #3: Compra marcas blancas para las cosas que no te importan - Rankia
Consejo #4: Vende lo que no utilices - Rankia
Consejo #5: Analiza tus suscripciones con el Método "Reset" - Rankia
Consejo #6: Ahorra en Gasolina - Rankia
Consejo #7: Déjate de bares e invita a cenar en tu casa a tus amigos - Rankia
Consejo #8 : Solo compra algo nuevo para sustituir algo viejo - Rankia
Consejo #9: Haz un Día "Sin Gasto" cada semana - Rankia
Consejo #10: Utiliza los descuentos que vienen con tus tarjetas, tu empresa y tu seguro del coche para ahorrar - Rankia
Consejo #11: Gana dinero comprando a travÃ©s de Internet con BeRuby (BONUS: Gana 70â‚¬ hoy mismo sin apenas esfuerzo) - Rankia
Consejo #12: ¿Quieres ahorrar en tu factura eléctrica? Esto es todo lo que necesitas saber - Rankia
Consejo #13: Optimiza tu gasto en móvil - Rankia
Consejo #14: Utiliza la autopersuasión para compartir cuanto has ahorrado con el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo #15: Gasta más dinero para ahorrar más pasta - Rankia
Consejo #16: Ahorra el 40-60% de los gastos por ir en coche a trabajar - Rankia
Consejo #17: ¿Te gusta leer? Sacia tu vicio ahorrando en Libros - Rankia
Consejo #18 : Ponte barreras para no gastar dinero - Rankia
Consejo #19: Gana dinero con encuestas por Internet - Rankia
Consejo #20: Ahorra agua con post-its y un par de trucos más - Rankia
Consejo #21: Como viajar a Japón 1 mes por 2.000 Euros - Rankia
Consejo #22: Analiza tu progreso en el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo#23: Cancela cualquier gran compra de este mes - Rankia
Consejo #24: Optimiza las webs de cupones tipo Groupon, Privalia, etc. - Rankia
Consejo #25: Organízate y ahorra en serio en tu cesta de la compra - Rankia
Consejo #26: Ahorra en apps de iPhone e iPad - Rankia
Consejo #27: CÃ³mo ahorrar 2.000â‚¬ al aÃ±o en Restaurantes - Rankia
Consejo #28 : Organiza tu armario y ahorra en Ropa comprando Online - Rankia
Consejo #29: Utiliza Internet para ahorrar en cualquier cosa - Rankia
Consejo #30: Utiliza tus subidas salariales para financier tus sueños y tu libertad - Rankia

1.1 - Opciones en mercados financieros fuera de España

1.1.1. - Libre circulación de capitales: Parlamento Europeo: Fichas tcnicas - 3.2.4. La libre circulación de capitales
1.1.2. - ¿Son seguros los depósitos en bancos extranjeros?,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansión.com
1.1.3. - Cuenta en Swissquote (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html).
1.1.4. - Cuenta en ING.LU (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu.html).
1.1.5. - Cuenta en Gibraltar: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-cuenta-gibraltar-falta-de-desplazarse.html
1.1.6. - Cuenta en UK: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/407378-abrir-cuenta-uk-veis.html
1.1.7. - Acciones alemanas (Sectores vitales: Energía, Petroleo, alimentación, Agua)
1.1.8. - Fondos de Inversión domiciliados en el extranjero (ej: Luxemburgo) a través de cualquier supermercado financiero (operan a través de cuentas omnibus (Cuentas Ómnibus y la Fe del Inversor)). Además existen entidades extranjeras que permiten comprar fondos domiciliados en el extranjeros a tu nombre. 
1.1.9. - Divisas (euro vs fuera euro). http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4384-corona-noruega-buena-divisa-refugio.html
1.1.10. - Barclays: Cuenta en Londres o Gibraltar (no residente, en USD, GPB, EUR, ...). Bajos intereses en ahorro y sin comisión mensual (cuenta save). Clavada de 10€ al hacer ingresos y 30€ en transferencias. En cuenta corriente existe comisión de mantenimiento de 10€.
1.1.11. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oficial-burbujarra-de-quehaydelomioismo.html
1.1.12. - ¿Qué hacer ante un corralito?: ¿Que hacer ante un Corralito en España?
1.1.13. - Proteger los ahorros:http://cicloinversor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/CINov12.pdf
1.1.14. - Protegerse de la inflación: La protección contra la inflación, explicada
1.1.15. - Diversificación conservadora: Cartera Permanente - Estrategia de inversión para un mundo incierto

1.2 - Opciones en mercados financieros en España

1.2.1. - Acciones de Sectores vitales: Energía, Petroleo, alimentación, Agua
1.2.2. - Bancolchón
1.2.3. - Billetes: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spanol-y-opciones-a-tomar-76.html#post9006647
1.2.4. - IPFs Ingdirect (FGD Holandés).
1.2.5. - (1) Mayor Festival Bursátil de la Historia (MFBH). MFBH -p
1.2.6. - (2) Mayor Festival Bursátil de la Historia (MFBH). http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mfbh-p-mayor-festin-bursatil-de-historia.html
1.2.7. - Protección de los Ahorros: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7360323-post348.html

1.3 - Opciones en mercados metaleros / alimentación

1.3.1. - Guia para iniciarse en la inversión en metales preciosos - Atanor – Guia para invertir en Oro y Plata
1.3.2. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/310300-oro-hilo-oficial-vii.html
1.3.3. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274905-plata-hilo-oficial-iv.html
1.3.4. - Cereales (Maíz, Soja, Trigo, ....).
1.3.5. - Diamantes y piedras preciosas. Perlas. Marfil de Mamut. Obras de Arte.
1.3.6. - 

*2. - Opciones de Autoabastecimiento
*
2.1 - Opciones de agricultura y autoconsumo alimentario

2.1.1. - Búsqueda y adquisición de alojamiento y lugar de cultivo cercana en régimen colectivo
2.1.2. - Window farms: The Windowfarms Project - YouTube
2.1.3. - El rincón del agricultor I: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-del-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas.html
2.1.4. - El rincón del agricultor II: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas-ii.html
2.1.5. - Cooperativas integrales y bancos de tiempo 
2.1.6. - Casas de Madera de Leña: Casas con maderas de leña
2.1.7. - Joaquín Araujo: Vides y Olivos: ENTREVISTAMOS a JOAQUÍN ARAUJO: "Los agricultores hacen lo más importante: mantener los paisajes vivos, transmitir cultura, crear vínculos"
2.1.8. - Agricultura: Jardinería ecológica - Foro de InfoJardín
2.1.9. - Manitas: Michael Davis Publishing - Mike's World.
2.1.10. - Living Off the Grid: Living Off the Grid: Free Yourself
2.1.11. -  http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/254790-fincas-o-cortijos-vivir.html

2.2 - Opciones de auto-producción energía

2.2.1. - Paneles solares
2.2.2. - El zumo de sandía, nueva fuente de biocarburante - EcoDiario.es
2.2.3. - Coche / moto eléctrica. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/293928-scooter-electrico-buena-opcion.html
2.2.4. - Coche aire comprimido : Tata Airpod: a producción el concepto de coche impulsado por aire comprimido - Ecomotor.es
2.2.5. - Aprender a fabricar electricidad. Ver subforo Consumo Responsable. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/332124-mi-primer-mw-de-produccion.html
2.2.6. - Ecoviviendas: Nader Khalili - How to build an Eco-Dome - YouTube
2.2.7. - Crisis Energética: El libro de la Selva: Crisis Energética - El libro de la selva
2.2.8. - Construcción aerogenerador: Construye tu propio aero-generador
2.2.9. - Calentador solar gratis con botellas PET: Calentador solar gratis con botellas PET | Ecocosas
2.2.10. - Low Tech: Low-tech Magazine
2.2.11. - Aerogenerador Casero: Cómo hacer un mini aerogenerador casero
2.2.12. - Fabricación casera de Aerogeneradores: How I built an electricity producing wind turbine
2.2.13. - Fabricación de Paneles Solares y Sistema de Seguimiento Solar: My Home-Built Solar Panel Projects


*3. - Opciones laborales**
*
3.1 - Trabajo en España

3.1.1. - Habrá muy poco trabajo y muy mal pagado.
3.1.2. - 
3.1.3. - 
3.1.4. - 
3.1.5. - 

3.2 - Trabajo fuera de España

3.2.1. - Destinos interesantes y requisitos para encontrar trabajo fuera de Espaa
3.2.2. - Páginas de búsqueda y recruiters: Home | Hays Recruiting experts worldwide
Contact: Abroad Experience
Fairlane | headhunters for consulting positions
EnglishLanguageJobs.com - Jobsite for English speaking candidates seeking a career in Europe
Projob
Living in the Netherlands for expats, by expats | Expatica The Netherlands
Jobs in Amsterdam - Netherlands (Holland)
home - Adams Multilingual Recruitment
Green Jobs, Renewable Energy Jobs, Cleantech Jobs, Environmental Jobs
Job vacancies in Holland - Careers in holland
3.2.3. - 
3.2.4. - 
3.2.5. - 

*4. - ¿hay vida fuera del sistema?**
*
4.1 - Independencia económica

4.1.1. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/236815-guia-absoluto-novato-bitcoin.html
4.1.2. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/107070-trucos-sobrevivir-mileurista.html
4.1.3. - El Blog Alternativo - Construyendo el mundo que soñamos
4.1.4. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-mecanica-y-mantenimiento-de-vehiculos.html 
4.1.5. - Vendo mi coche y me cambio al Taxi, ¿Estoy loco?: Análisis del Coste real de un Coche
4.1.6. - Planificación financiera: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syPlaGPI2Lg
4.1.7. - Puedo Vivir de mis Rentas? - Rankia
4.1.8. - ¿Cuánto necesito para jubilarme? - Rankia
4.1.9. - The Money Mustache Community - Index *(IMPRESCINDIBLE, La biblia de cómo salirse del sistema)*
4.1.10. - Frugality is the new Fanciness - YouTube
4.1.11. - Mustachianism in 5 minutes - YouTube
4.1.12. - Four Ways To Quit The Rat Race - YouTube
4.1.13. - Early Retirement Extreme: — a combination of simple living, anticonsumerism, DIY ethics, self-reliance, and applied capitalism

4.2 - Madmaxismo

4.2.1. - Crisis energética:Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del SXXI
4.2.2. - Autodefensa: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pone-fea-burbuja-de-escopetas-correderas.html
4.2.3. - Hacia una milicia urbana: milicia.pdf
4.2.4. - Autoformación militar: Ejercito y Militares - combate en poblacion - Manuales Militares y Fichas Tecnicas
4.2.5. - Acumulación de alimentos no prerecederos: Latunes, ...
4.2.6. - Guardar gasolina (bidones) y los depósitos siempre llenos
4.2.7. - http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...841-comida-que-mejor-se-conserva-mad-max.html
4.2.8. - Destilador]Destilador de agua con botella de agua con botella
4.2.9. - Improvisar un filtro de agua
4.2.10. - Como desalar el agua de mar de forma casera | NoticiasCuriosas
4.2.11. - Manual de Supervivencia: MANUAL DE SUPERVIVENCIA DEL SAS, EL (Color) - John Lofty Wiseman - Google Libros
4.2.12. - Botiquín Mad-Max: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6994432-post143.html
4.2.13. - Radio Casera: (1) Sencillo Radio a Cristal de germanio , (2) Radio cristal con materiales caseros y reciclados
4.2.14. - Cocina solar: (1) Cocina Solar y (2) Construye tu horno solar - Terra.org
4.2.15. - Útiles imprescindibles para el Mad-Max: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7010552-post227.html
4.2.16. - Las ciudades más seguras e inseguras del reino de España (Estudio OCU): http://www.ocu.org/consumo-familia/nc/noticias/ciudades-seguras-inseguras/stampa
4.2.17. - El colapso de la civilización: Ciencia Inversa: El colapso de la Civilización
4.2.18. - Ahorro Eléctrico: Ahorro electrico HD PRO - YouTube
4.2.19. - Wifi para lochas :::Manual básico para wifislax
4.2.20. - Técnicas de Ahorro: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-100-medidas-de-ahorro-y-autosuficiencia.html
4.2.21. - 99 Trucos para el ahorro:
99 Life Hacks to make your life easier! - Libey Amazings you.
4.2.22. - 30 Trucos detallados para el ahorro: El Reto del Ahorro: ¿Quién quiere ahorrar 1.000
4.2.23. - Sobrevivir en una caravana:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-max-laboral-low-cost-viviendo-caravanas.html
4.2.24. - Kits de Supervivencia: (1)
Kit de Supervivencia 2012 Mochila Mediana Full - Equipo Completo Emergencia o Desastre - YouTube, (2) JJ's EDC Kit de supervivencia para llevar a diario - YouTube
4.2.25. - *Preparaos madmaxistas:* ZombieSquad
4.2.26. - homeo-psycho - Botiquín homeopático de urgencia
4.2.27. - Botiquín de Ambulancia: ¿Qué hay en una ambulancia? | Per Ardua ad Astra
4.2.28. - Botiquín de Avión: ¿Qué hay en el botiquín de un avión? | Per Ardua ad Astra
4.2.29. - How to survive a disaster: 37]37 Critical Items Critical Items[/url]
4.2.30. - After Armageddon:After Armageddon - A SHTF scenario. - YouTube
4.2.31. - Alone in the wild:Alone in the wild - Full Season 1 [HD] - YouTube
4.2.32. - La biblia del Prepper:American Preppers Network - National family survival and preparedness organization : American Preppers Network
4.2.33. - Strategic Relocation:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxjCsYqIdKE
4.2.34. - Ray Mears' Extreme Survival
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMFxq7JVKNo
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYRDgGq0jsY
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkywHVooL_E
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owVoO9Xwwxk
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3qYTGTNKg8
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCOwe5hXW44
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dahR9sJG1b8
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eeoq1BkP4k
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSqWMA27Law
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8V5nANXXMU
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwvfMkyLg0
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwp_mJFRQS0
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cM9wJo1Lc
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wufppTptb2g
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZY8OHIGjS0
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVFlN3pEE6M
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anJUk9G1ztY
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMJntPicAQ8
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghU1HONyzZQ

*5. - Opciones a Nivel Social / Comunitario
*

Constituir grupos de afinidad. Es muy típico del español lo de marica el último pero el que crea que de esta sale solo lo lleva claro. Hay que unirse en grupos pequeños de unas diez personas sólidamente vinculadas por lazos de confianza, amistad, parentesco, etc ... y reunirse con frecuencia para trazar un plan común. Como ejemplo podéis estudiar los grupos de afinidad anarquista: pequeños, cohesionados, muy dificilmente infiltrables por el Estado

*Crear sinergias*, todo lo que sea sumar y empujar una idea o proyecto, "todos a una" conceptos básicos para evitar el desastre:

-Comunicación abierta entre los miembros para evitar malentendidos, todos tienen voz, hay que aprender a escuchar sin echarse a la yugular. Mente abierta. Valorar el trabajo de los demás y sobre darse cuenta del esfuerzo que se hace.
-Coordinación cada uno tiene su área de responsabilidad. Cada individuo tiene aptitudes naturales y formación para hacer cosas mejor, aprovechemos esas capacidades, tratar de que cada uno se acople a su perfil.
-Confianza mutua. Hoy por tí mañana por mí. Antes que dudar de la capacidad de nadie, preguntar o pedir si necesita "halluda". Evitar cultivar desprecios, envidias, etc. Si hay un problema se discute tranquilamente.
-Compromiso en llevar a cabo dichas responsabilidades y apoyarse mutuamente para resolver el conjunto. Lo importante es llevar a cabo el proyecto propuesto. 
-Ceñirse al tema de discusión y evitar salirse del tema (llevar actas para registrar lo acordado)
-Moderar dichos debates siempre con buen rollo y educación así como tratar de que sean lo más útiles posibles y sobre todo que no se vuelvan aburridas. Las notas de humor bienvenidas. 
-Pasitos de bebe: no pretender arreglar el mundo, objetivos realistas y concretos. De esta forma se evita la desmotivación.


5.1 - Economía de Trueque

5.1.1. - Con el trueque no se pagan impuestos
5.1.2. - Economía solidaria: REAS - RED DE REDES | Portal de Economía Solidaria
5.1.3. - Red Global de Trueque: Documental Trueque
5.1.4. - For Spain's Jobless, Time Is Money - WSJ.com
5.1.5. - Red de Colaboración: CADENA DE FAVORES
5.1.6. - Red de Intercambio: Intercambia.net red de trueque, consumo responsable, consejos ahorro, cultura gratis

5.2 - Opciones de Mejoras de la Salud

5.2.1. - Deporte para mejorar la calidad de vida | Zitre
5.2.2. - Deporte y Salud. El deporte disminuye la fatiga, y aumenta la calidad de vida
5.2.3. - Hidropropulsor para la Higiene Dental: SoWash - Hidropropulsor para la higiene dental (Español - 2009 version) - YouTube
5.2.4. - Estar en forma: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-foreros-runners-4-0-winter-is-coming.html
5.2.5. - Dejar de fumar: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spanol-y-opciones-a-tomar-48.html#post7840809 

5.3 - Opciones de Alimentación

5.3.1. - Agricultura sostenida por la comunidad (ASC o CSA)
5.3.2. - Sociedades Agrícolas Autosuficientes. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html
5.3.3. - Diez claves para la alimentación del futuro: Diez claves para la alimentación del futuro — Amazings.es
5.3.4. - Nutrigenómica: La alimentación del futuro La alimentación del futuro se basará en la nutrigenómica
5.3.5. - Alimentación sana y barata: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sano-y-variado-menos-de-3-euros-diarios.html


5.4 - Opciones de Educación

5.4.1. - La Educación Prohibida | Un proyecto audiovisual para transformar la educación…
5.4.2. - Muerte a la escuela: Ivan Illich - Muerte a la Escuela (con Where is my Mind de Pixies) - YouTube
5.4.3. - Aprender inglés: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-idiomas-de-manera-lonchafina-torrents.html
5.4.4. - Generosidad como palanca de crecimiento: Adam Grant: "Give and Take", Authors at Google - YouTube
5.4.5. -

*6. - Opciones a Nivel Individual
*
6.1 - Reglas generales

6.1.1. - Nivel de endeudamiento 0
6.1.2. - Mantener los ingresos en A hasta el último momento
6.1.3. - Búsqueda de fuente de ingresos al margen
6.1.4. - Reducción del consumo al estrictamente necesario. Debemos acostumbrarnos a quitarnos de encima el consumismo destructivo
6.1.5. - Tocatejismo extremo. Venta de activos. Reestructuración de deuda familiar
6.1.6. - Utilizar inversiones fiscal y legalmente eficientes para aprovecharse de la devaluacion interna que viviremos los proximos años (basicamente fondos inversion, tanto de renta fija como de renta varible globales)

6.2 - Formación continua

6.2.1. - Educación e información financiera: Preparing for an economic collapse - YouTube
6.2.2. - Educación e información financiera: Colectivo Burbuja
6.2.3. - Educación e información financiera *(IMPRESCINDIBLE, Blog Miss Marple)*: Tras la burbuja
6.2.4. - Educación e información financiera: Mente humana y Dinero.avi - YouTube
6.2.5. - Educación e información financiera: USA ECONOMÍA: Miguel Anxo Bastos: Veinte libros para salir de Mátrix
6.2.6. - Educación e información financiera: El Crack de 1929 1929 El gran crack financiero, la estafa mas grande de la historia. - YouTube
6.2.7. - Educación e información financiera: El robo de Oro más Gtande de la Historia GrupoDigit.com -El Robo de Oro Más Grande de la Historia - YouTube
6.2.8. - Educación e información financiera: Why You've Never Heard of the Great Depression of 1920 | Thomas E. Woods, Jr. - YouTube
6.2.9. - Educación e información financiera: Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers (IMPRESCINDIBLE) The Last Days Of Lehman Brothers [ENG sub] FULL MOVIE - YouTube
6.2.10. - Educación e información financiera: Los amos del dinero (IMPRESCINDIBLE) Los Amos del Dinero - The Money Masters (español) - Rothschild/Rockefeller - YouTube
6.2.11. - Educación e información financiera: Andrew Jackson - El hombre que derrotó el sistema financiero Andrew Jackson - Good Evil & The Presidency - PBS Documentary - YouTube
6.2.12. - Educación e información financiera: Overdose, Next Financial Crisis: Overdose - The Next Financial Crisis - YouTube
6.2.13. - Educación e información financiera: El Crash Course: El Crash Course. - YouTube
6.2.14. - Educación e información financiera: Money creation in the modern economy: http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q102.pdf
6.2.15. - Formación política y ciudadana: Polinomia Transición 2.0 13-08-2012 Derecho de rebelión en mp3 (13/08 a las 05:20:45) 44:15 1376324 - iVoox
6.2.16. - Diccionario de Economía: Enciclopedia y Diccionario de Economía - Wirtschaftslexikon
6.2.17. - Educación e información económica: Pensiones Reparto vs Capitalizacion: http://www.unespa.es/adjuntos/fichero_3329_20111111.pdf
6.2.18. - Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes
Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes
6.2.19. - Educación e información financiera: Aumento de la Oferta Financiera JHS1909 Aumento de la oferta monetaria - YouTube
6.2.20. - Teoría del Ciclo Económico (Escuela Austriaca): (1) Huerta de Soto explica la crisis en 30 minutos (1ª Parte) - YouTube y (2) Huerta de Soto explica la crisis en 30 minutos (2ª Parte) - YouTube
6.2.21. - Explicación Austriaca de la Crisis Económica: Fraude? El porque
6.2.22. - Teoría del Ciclo Económico (Escuela Austriaca): (1) Crisis financiera, reforma bancaria y el futuro del capitalismo por el Profesor Huerta de Soto - YouTube, (2) Como pueden prestar los bancos bajo un patrón oro - Jesús Huerta de Soto - Febrero 16, 2011 - YouTube, (3) Jesus Huerta de Soto - "Financial Crisis and Economic Recession" Conference - YouTube, (4) Jesus Huerta de Soto conference video - YouTube, (5) The Crisis of Statism and the Way Out | Jesús Huerta de Soto - YouTube
6.2.23. - En defensa del euro- Un enfoque austriaco: Jess Huerta de Soto - En defensa del Euro: un enfoque austriaco - Libertad Digital
6.2.24. - Anarcocapitalismo: Anarcocapitalista.com
6.2.25. - Peak Oil: The Oil Crash
6.2.26. - La Teoría del decrecimiento decrecimiento: Bibliografía
6.2.27. - El dinero es deuda: El dinero es deuda - YouTube
6.2.28. - Emilio Duró - Realismo: 12 minutos de pura genialidad - YouTube
6.2.29. - Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis: (1 de 4) Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 1of 4 - YouTube (2 de 4) Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 2 of 4 - YouTube (3 de 4) Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 3 of 4 - YouTube (4 de 4) Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 4of 4 - YouTube
6.2.30. - Emilio duró - Optimismo e Ilusión: Emilio Duró - Optimismo e Ilusión - YouTube
6.2.31. - Peak Prosperity | Insights for Prospering as Our World Changes
6.2.32. - Foro antiusura: Foro Antiusura
6.2.33. - La doctrina del shock - (documental completo doblado al español) - YouTube
6.2.34. - Videoconferencia: "Una Alternativa a la Hiperinflación y a la Guerra Mundial Termonuclear" - YouTube
6.2.35. - Fraude Fiscal: Fraude Fiscal
6.2.36. - Paraisos Fiscales: Paraisos fiscales, la gran evasion - YouTube
6.2.37. - El Arte de la Guerra: http://www.autodesarrollo.com/download/El Arte de la Guerra.PDF
6.2.38. - Los jinetes del apocalipsis explicando la burbuja:
*Ron Paul:* Raw footage of Ron Paul interview from The Bubble film - YouTube
*Peter Schiff:* Random clips of Peter Schiff - The Bubble Film - YouTube
*Jim Rogers:* Raw footage of Jim Rogers interview - The Bubble film - YouTube
*Doug Casey:* Raw Footage of Doug Casey Interview from The Bubble - YouTube
*Jim Grant:* Raw footage of Jim Grant interview from The Bubble film - YouTube
*Marc Faber:* The Bubble - Raw footage of Marc Faber interview - YouTube
*Peter Wallison:* Raw Footage of Peter Wallison Interview from The Bubble - YouTube
*Joseph Salerno:* Raw Footage of Joseph Salerno Interview from The Bubble - YouTube
*Robert Murphy:* Raw Footage of Robert Murphy interview from The Bubble - YouTube
*Roger Garrison:* Raw footage of Roger Garrison Interview from The Bubble - YouTube
6.2.39. - Secrets of Federal Reserve (PDF) - Eustace Mullins: arcticbeacon.com
6.2.40. - Secrets of Federal Reserve (Video) - Eustace Mullins: Eustace Mullins - Secrets of The Federal Reserve (FULL) - YouTube
6.2.41. - Better Safe than Sorry: 
Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 1 of 6 - YouTube, Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 2 of 6 - YouTube, Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 3 of 6 - YouTube, Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 4 of 6 - YouTube, Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 5 of 6 - YouTube, Better Safe Than Sorry -- Part 6 of 6 - YouTube
6.2.42. - Dominados por Corporaciones y gobiernos: (Español) THRIVE: ¿Cuánto Le Costará Al Planeta? - YouTube
6.2.43. - Inside the Meltdown: Watch The Full Program | Inside The Meltdown | FRONTLINE | PBS
6.2.44. - Los Secretos Ocultos del dinero - Mike Maloney:
*EP1 - Divisa vs Dinero*: OroPlata.com - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - EP I - Divisa vs Dinero - Mike Maloney - YouTube
*EP2 - Las siete etapas de un imperio*: OroPlata.com - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - EP2 - Las Siete Etapas De Un Imperio - YouTube
*EP3 - La crisis del dolar, oportunidad de oro*: OroPlata.com - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - EP3 - La Crisis del Dolar, Oportunidad de Oro - YouTube
*EP4 - El fraude más grande la historia de la humanidad*: El Fraude Mas Grande En La Historia De La Humanidad - EP4 - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - YouTube
*EP5 - Cuando el dinero se corrompe*: Cuando El Dinero Se Corrompe - Ep5 - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - OroPlata.com - YouTube
6.2.45. - Scenarios for the future of Technology and International Development: http://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/uploads/files/bba493f7-cc97-4da3-add6-3deb007cc719.pdf
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (I). (¿Ficción?)
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (II). (¿Ficción?)
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (III). (¿Ficción?)
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (IV). (¿Ficción?)
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (V). (¿Ficción?)
6.2.46. - Four Horsemen: Four Horsemen - Feature Documentary - Official Version - YouTube
6.2.47. - Bancarrota: Bancarrota - YouTube
6.2.48. - El caso enron: Enron, los tipos que estafaron a América - YouTube
6.2.49. - The Biggest Con Job in World History - Wall Street:The Biggest Con Job in World History - Wall Street! - YouTube
6.2.50. - Los 4 jinetes deflacionarios:
El primer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: La Deuda - Rankia
El Segundo Jinete del Apocalipsis Deflacionario: el Envejecimiento de la Población - Rankia
El Tercer Jinete del Apocalipsis Deflacionario: el Petróleo - Rankia
El cuarto jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: el Atesoramiento - Rankia
6.2.51. - Michael Ruppert: Crossing the Rubicon: The Decline of the American Empire at the End of the Age of Oil
TalkingStickTV - Michael C. Ruppert - Crossing the Rubicon - Part I - YouTube
TalkingStickTV - Michael C. Ruppert - Crossing the Rubicon - Part II - YouTube
6.2.52. - Inequality for All: Inequality for all [Subs Español Online] | Documentary.es
6.2.53. - La historia de la Dinastía Rotshchild:La Historia de la Dinastía Rotshchild - YouTube
6.2.54. - The Fall of America & the Western World:01 The Economic Crisis (The Fall of America & the Western World) - YouTube
6.2.55. - Fiat Empire:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK76Dl18uAU
6.2.56. - ¿Quieres manejar mejor tus finanzas personales?:¿Quieres manejar mejor tus finanzas personales? - Rankia
6.2.57. - The men who crashed the world https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYTyluv4Gws
6.2.58. - Educación e información financiera: Peter Schiff: Proof Crash - How to profit from the coming economic collapse http://down.cenet.org.cn/upfile/8/200871103551176.pdf

*
Este conjunto de ideas es un compendio de la información debatida en el foro. No es ninguna recomendación para nadie (cada uno es suficientemente adulto como para saber hacerse su propia composición adaptada a su realidad personal / familiar)*


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.
> 
> En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.
> 
> ...



1. Tocatejismo. Reducción de deudas. Venta de activos. Reestructuración de deuda familiar. Que no tengan de dónde pillar.
2. Fraude. Defraudar todo lo posible. Todo en negro.
3. Va a consumir su puta madre. Lonchafinismo extremo. Fuentes alternativas de consumo. Parar la econbnomía. Cada euro gastado va a reforzar a la casta.
4. Tener un plan B para salirse del sistema. No colborar con el sistema. Hacer lo contrario de lo que docen los mass media. Resistir pasivamente.
5. Acumular latunes


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (12 Ago 2012)

derechos y libertades individuales.

Esos son los enemigos de Poder.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Hipotecón dijo:


> 1. Tocatejismo. Reducción de deudas. Venta de activos. Reestructuración de deuda familiar. Que no tengan de dónde pillar.
> 2. Fraude. Defraudar todo lo posible. Todo en negro.
> 3. Va a consumir su puta madre. Lonchafinismo extremo. Fuentes alternativas de consumo. Parar la econbnomía. Cada euro gastado va a reforzar a la casta.
> 4. Tener un plan B para salirse del sistema. No colborar con el sistema. Hacer lo contrario de lo que docen los mass media. Resistir pasivamente.
> 5. Acumular latunes



Vamos muy alineados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

Nunca hacen nada frontalmente,siempre es circunstancial,opaco,desinformado y lleno de mentiras y trampas.

Muerte por envenenamiento:agónica,paulatina y eterna para la victima.

Nadie de la casta va a ir a degüello en nada.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (12 Ago 2012)

Hipotecón dijo:


> 1. Tocatejismo. Reducción de deudas. Venta de activos. Reestructuración de deuda familiar. Que no tengan de dónde pillar.
> 2. Fraude. Defraudar todo lo posible. Todo en negro.
> 3. Va a consumir su puta madre. Lonchafinismo extremo. Fuentes alternativas de consumo. Parar la econbnomía. Cada euro gastado va a reforzar a la casta.
> 4. Tener un plan B para salirse del sistema. No colborar con el sistema. Hacer lo contrario de lo que docen los mass media. Resistir pasivamente.
> 5. Acumular latunes



6. Producción de autoconsumo. Aprender a plantar aunque sea en la terraza -windowfarming- conseguir un pequeño huerto.
7. Adquirir una casa en un pueblo remoto. 
8. Aprender a fabricar electricidad. Ver subforo Consumo Responsable. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/332124-mi-primer-mw-de-produccion.html
9. Darse de baja de todas las redes sociales y descargarse el programa TOR
10. Conseguir armas legales y de las otras. Si todo se descontrola nadie te va a pedir los papeles de la escopeta.
11. El depósito de gasolina SIEMPRE lleno y además guardar gasolina en casa.
12. El trueque no paga impuestos.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Nunca hacen nada frontalmente,siempre es circunstancial,opaco,desinformado y lleno de mentiras y trampas.
> 
> Muerte por envenenamiento:agónica,paulatina y eterna para la victima.
> 
> Nadie de la casta va a ir a degüello en nada.



Con el pueblo en las calles, esa táctica ya no será posible.

Los recortes van a ser muy duros y van a atacar frontalmente a la débil linea de flotación de la economía de millones de familias. Estamos entrando en una nueva dimensión mucho más cruel.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (12 Ago 2012)

Bertok:

Soy de los que cree que la casta, antes de recortarse ella, nos recortará a nosotros. A los empresarios a través de impuestos, y a los trabajadores a través de degradación social.

Cuánto puede subir impuestos y degradar socialmente antes de que estalle la rebelión fiscal o la revolución? No creo que mucho más. Ya tengo dos ex compañeros del instituto comiendo en caritas: dos tipazos de 37 años, uno con dos niños, formados y sin la más remota posibilidad de conseguir trabajo. Uno, que era muy abierto y muy racional, ya comulga con que el problema son los inmigrantes y que hay que echarlos a todos. Al otro le han anulado la capacidad de pensar.

Qué harán si no pueden hacer ni lo uno ni lo otro? Salirse del euro, retomar la impresora y vender un discurso nacionalista/victimista.

El timing lo desconozco, pero ya estamos más cerca de eso que de cualquier tipo de recuperación.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (12 Ago 2012)

La gente normal -lo que entendemos por ciudadanos de bien- no va a salir a la calle a montarla, a robar, o violar tan facilmente. Serán los que esten un escalón por encima los que comenzarán con la violencia. 

Los basureros en huelga abren los contenedores para dejar salir la basura y crear más conmoción entre los vecinos. 

Exportese este ejemplo a los policías y tenemos un coctel perfecto de ultraviolencia.


----------



## Kalevala (12 Ago 2012)

Solo hay dos soluciones y ambas pasan por eliminar a la casta:
- Por las buena, mediante elecciones generles en las que la gente vote fuera del PPSOE
- Por las malas, mediante gillotinas. Esta es más arriesgada ya que una vez afiladas lo mismo alguien las coge prestadas y siguen usándolas como no debe 

A partir de ahi, gestores del dinero público con capacidad y buenas intenciones vigilados por ciudadanos preocupados de qué se hace con su dinero y su libertad. 

*Vamos, lo que viene a ser la democracia de verdad* :baba:


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Ago 2012)

> En el foro hay gente bastante sensata, prudente y curtida como para se debata con tranquilidad, sin trolles



¿Estás hablando de burbuja? ¿De esta burbuja?


----------



## Jota001 (12 Ago 2012)

Pasando del morir cienes de veces habitual, yo también estoy de acuerdo en que esta extraña calma precede a la tempestad, y que estas semanas se están cerrando las condiciones del rescate. 

Se ha comentado en otras ocasiones, vamos a la devaluación interna y tendremos importantes rebajas de salarios, para bajar los costes de fabricación. Poco a poco iremos perdidndo prestaciones de nuestro estado de bienestar.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Estás hablando de burbuja? ¿De esta burbuja?



Sí, entre tanto troll y fanboy, hay gente con la cabeza encima de los hombros.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Jota001 dijo:


> Pasando del morir cienes de veces habitual, yo también estoy de acuerdo en que esta extraña calma precede a la tempestad, y que estas semanas se están cerrando las condiciones del rescate.
> 
> Se ha comentado en otras ocasiones, vamos a la devaluación interna y tendremos importantes rebajas de salarios, para bajar los costes de fabricación. Poco a poco iremos perdidndo prestaciones de nuestro estado de bienestar.



En 1,5 años va a ser irrespirable el ambiente y el latrocinio vía impuestos.

El que tenga deudas tiene un problema serio, en muchos casos insalvable. Laboralmente, el que tenga la opción de largarse no debiera dejarla pasar.


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

Creo que la casta hará mucho ruido y fomentará un caos milimétricamente estudiado para erigir nuevos lideres y falsos profetas que potencien a los primeros.

La premisa de la casta es un icono español,dar patadas,ya sea en futbol o taekwondo,en eso somos los mejores,y como tal,la casta hará mil regates para poder dar otro patadón hacia delante.No saben solucionar,solo saben posponer. 

Yo opto por dar la espalda al sistema,aportando lo mínimo y prescindiendo de él lo máximo.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Creo que la casta hará mucho ruido y fomentará un caos milimétricamente estudiado para erigir nuevos lideres y falsos profetas que potencien a los primeros.
> 
> La premisa de la casta es un icono español,dar patadas,ya sea en futbol o taekwondo,en eso somos los mejores,y como tal,la casta hará mil regates para poder dar otro patadón hacia delante.No saben solucionar,solo saben posponer.
> 
> Yo opto por *dar la espalda al sistema,aportando lo mínimo y prescindiendo de él lo máximo*.



Esa es la única opción decente para el que se quede en este estercolero. En muchos casos nos será viable o suficiente.

La patria es el mundo.


----------



## juancho (12 Ago 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> 9. Darse de baja de todas las redes sociales y descargarse el programa TOR



Me he descargado el programa TOR.

Alguien que lo use que me de algo mas de info please....


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Me he descargado el programa TOR.
> 
> Alguien que lo use que me de algo mas de info please....



De otro foro.

Tor (The Onion Router) es una implementación libre de un sistema de encaminamiento llamado onion routing que permite a sus usuarios comunicarse en Internet de manera anónima
Tor es usualmente combinado con Privoxy para acceder a páginas web de forma anónima y segura. Privoxy es un proxy HTTP diseñado para proteger la privacidad en la navegación Internet. La interfaz de Tor es un proxy SOCKS (usualmente en el puerto 9050).

Es importante saber que Tor no es 100% fiable en lo que se refiere al cifrado de la información. Su función principal es asegurar el anonimato del usuario, de forma que no se pueda rastrear la información que envía para llegar hasta él. La red Tor cifra la información a su entrada y la descifra a la salida de dicha red, con lo cual es imposible saber quién envió la información. Sin embargo, el propietario de un servidor de salida puede ver toda la información cuando es descifrada antes de llegar a Internet, por lo que aunque no pueda conocer el emisor sí que puede acceder a la información.

Mas Informacion Aqui ---> Tor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## atracurio (12 Ago 2012)

El orden no será necesariamente éste, pero para hacerse una idea:

1. Vender deuda española y autonómica a los ahorradores españoles (planes de pensiones y fondos de inversión) forzadamente y con opacidad.

2. Bajar pensiones y prestaciones por desempleo (aún más). Copago sanitario de verdad (lo actual es sólo un aperitivo). Subida de impuestos (todavía más).

3. Retraso y/o suspensión de pagos a los servicios públicos, pensionistas y parados.

Una vez expoliado todo el patrimonio de los españoles y cuando no haya más de donde rascar, salida del euro y devaluación o bien permanencia en el sistema y esclavitud (cuencoarrocismo extremo). De una forma u otra, pobreza generalizada.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

atracurio dijo:


> El orden no será necesariamente éste, pero para hacerse una idea:
> 
> 1. Vender deuda española y autonómica a los ahorradores españoles (planes de pensiones y fondos de inversión) forzadamente y con opacidad.
> 
> ...



Es es la hoja de ruta de la casta europea.

Hay que buscar opciones individuales para los problemas específicos de cada uno.


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

juancho dijo:


> Me he descargado el programa TOR.
> 
> Alguien que lo use que me de algo mas de info please....



Mi mente paranoica me lleva a sospechar de caballos de trolla en todas partes,aun asi me los estoy descargando,para fisgar un poquillo.


----------



## goldberg (12 Ago 2012)

menos hablar, y más hacer.

Deberíamos de aprender el concepto de solidaridad, necesitamos unirnos para poder luchar. Han creado una sociedad individualista mortal. Nos han inoculado el veneno y estamos paralizados y divididos.


Nos van a quitar hasta los calzoncillos y aquí ni el tato hará nada, bueno sí, la mayoría de los "hintelectuales" se pirará del país como las ratas.


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

Necesitamos un líder creíble.


----------



## Malafollá (12 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Necesitamos un líder creíble.




visto de otra forma, necesitamos creer en nosotros mismos lo suficiente para pasar de hablar a hacer, los niños sueñan y los hombres los hacen realidad


----------



## atracurio (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es es la hoja de ruta de la casta europea.
> 
> Hay que buscar opciones individuales para los problemas específicos de cada uno.



Pues pocas opciones hay:
1. Vivir al margen del sistema (como los gitanos).
2. Emigrar.
3. Morir de hambre.

En una sociedad tan desestructurada, pensar en una respuesta bien orquestada y organizada es utópico.


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> visto de otra forma, necesitamos creer en nosotros mismos lo suficiente para pasar de hablar a hacer, los niños sueñan y los hombres los hacen realidad



Alguien debe representarnos con valentía,alguien de nuestro bando.Recordemos que la casta es endogamica.

Necesitamos una punta de lanza,si pasamos todos a la acción será el caos.Seamos sensatos.


----------



## El cazador (12 Ago 2012)

También son necesarias medidas de control de plagas. Es decir, la eliminación física en cantidades industriales de castuzos hispanistaníes y sus descendientes.

Sin piedad.


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> La gente normal -lo que entendemos por ciudadanos de bien- no va a salir a la calle a montarla, a robar, o violar tan facilmente. Serán los que esten un escalón por encima los que comenzarán con la violencia.
> 
> Los basureros en huelga abren los contenedores para dejar salir la basura y crear más conmoción entre los vecinos.
> 
> Exportese este ejemplo a los policías y tenemos un coctel perfecto de ultraviolencia.



El otro dia le dejaron una mierda a Camps en el club de tenis, en un banquillo en su taquilla. Actos de boicot cotidianos, en el trabajo, en la calle, siempre que no afcetemos a nuestros vecinos, pero si a la casta. Insumisión y boicot. Hay que hundir el sistema NO COLABORANDO.


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

El cazador dijo:


> También son necesarias medidas de control de plagas. Es decir, la eliminación física en cantidades industriales de castuzos hispanistaníes y sus descendientes.
> 
> Sin piedad.



Eso no lo hace una pesona normal, como se vio en el acoso a Cifuentes, que a nadie se le escapó una yoya. Vendrá por parte de desequilibrados. Bien, dejemos que lo tengan a huevo. No les puede pasar nada, porque el desequilibrio los exime de pena.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

BHAN83 dijo:


> 1. Salir del EURO/OTAN/UE
> 2. Dar cipotecas en neopesetas para las viviendas vacías
> 3. Cultivar hasta el último m2 de tierra cultivable para reducir el paro y lograr soberanía alimentaria
> 4. Asignar las siguiente prioridad de gasto de los recursos del pais 1- Alimentación 2- Sanidad 3-Educación



Nos falla la energía. Ese es uno de los principales talones de aquiles de nuestra economía.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Plan Bonex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## karman (12 Ago 2012)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Estás hablando de burbuja? ¿De esta burbuja?



Yo creo que el futuro existe y no tiene por que ser negro siempre, puede ir cambiando a gris.

Y que la revolución no tiene porque ser violenta, se puede luchar en silencio, y yo la forma que propongo, es tan sencilla como COMPRAR ACCIONES DE BANCOS ahora que están tiradas de precio, y que cada uno lo haga en pequeñas cantidades, en vez de tener dinero parado en cuentas por la que no nos dan intereses y si nos cobran comisiones normalmente, y no dejar de hacerlo por visiones catastrofistas y apocalípticas de que se va a acabar el mundo o que los bancos se van a "inmolar", pues si un solo banco cae, caerían todos en cadena, dañando la economía nacional, europea y mundial, y eso no creo que vaya a pasar.

Por lo que si alguien tiene esperanzas que COMPRE ACCIONES DE BANCOS y si tiene tiempo y ganas que eche un vistazo aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...undentes-que-comprar-acciones-de-banesto.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ago 2012)

Creo que en este hilo debrían colaborar los expertos de los diversos hilos específicos que pueden aportar y poner ideas resumidas, con 10 ítems como mucho:

- Hilo de pringaete sobre ahorros.
- Hilo de bolsa.
- Hilo de oro y plata.
- Hilo sobre auto-producción energía.
- Hilo de agricultura y autoconsumo alimentario.
- Hilo de expatriados
..................................
Se aceptan ideas.

Estaría bien que alguien lo organizase, debe ser breve y conciso, si no acabamos hablando del sexo de los ángeles . Ignorar a los trolls que aparezcan.


----------



## koala5 (12 Ago 2012)

El cazador dijo:


> También son necesarias medidas de control de plagas. Es decir, la eliminación física en cantidades industriales de castuzos hispanistaníes y sus descendientes.
> 
> Sin piedad.



No creo que haga falta promover el genocidio,puesto que ya va a toda pastilla.
la gente no se casa,no tienen hijos,hay muchos suicidios,depresiones,accidentes incendios,discusiones bizantinas y ninguna solucion,si se sigue con esta dinamica y todo parece indicar que sera asi,Tijuana va a ser el paraiso comparado con España.


----------



## spheratu (12 Ago 2012)

A mi me sigue carcomiendo la duda entre ahorro o inversión. Si conseguimos seguir en el euro el mejor antidoto anticastuza parece el ahorro. Sin embargo seguir en el euro es tomar unas medidas que pueden tensar la situación social demasiado.
Dificil situación.


----------



## karman (12 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que en este hilo debrían colaborar los expertos de los diversos hilos específicos que pueden aportar y poner ideas resumidas, con 10 ítems como mucho:
> 
> - Hilo de pringaete sobre ahorros.
> - Hilo de bolsa.
> ...



karman reconocido pringaete troll por sus expeculaciones sobre sus ahorros hechos durante varios lustros trabajados y juntados con el empleo de la austeridad, dice que ha oido por la tele, que éste mismo Lunes va a caer un meteorito en todo el centro de hispanistan, por lo que pueden empezar a tirarse por los balcones y los tejados de los edificios para evitarse el sufrimiento, pero él prefiere intentar tajada, y ya que el mundo se va ha autodestruir no pierdE nada en invertir sus ahorros en COMPRAR ACCIONES DE BANCOS.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En 1,5 años va a ser irrespirable el ambiente y el latrocinio vía impuestos.
> 
> El que tenga deudas tiene un problema serio, en muchos casos insalvable. *Laboralmente, el que tenga la opción de largarse no debiera dejarla pasar.*



No estoy de acuerdo. Desde arriba se empuja a la gente, muy abiertamente, a emigrar.

No me sale de los putos cojones irme de aqui. Que se vayan ellos. No quiero emigrar, entre maleta y metralleta me quedo con lo segundo. No voy a entrar a su juego de dejar esto hecho un solar lleno de borregos.

Por lo demas: el cachondeo empieza en serio en septiembre, vamos a ver mierda a cascoporro.


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> A mi me sigue carcomiendo la duda entre ahorro o inversión. Si conseguimos seguir en el euro el mejor antidoto anticastuza parece el ahorro. Sin embargo seguir en el euro es tomar unas medidas que pueden tensar la situación social demasiado.
> Dificil situación.



Cuenta en el exterior, se ha dicho muchas veces.


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Desde arriba se empuja a la gente, muy abiertamente, a emigrar.
> 
> No me sale de los putos cojones irme de aqui. Que se vayan ellos. No quiero emigrar, entre maleta y metralleta me quedo con lo segundo. No voy a entrar a su juego de dejar esto hecho un solar lleno de borregos.
> 
> Por lo demas: el cachondeo empieza en serio en septiembre, vamos a ver mierda a cascoporro.



Lo animo, en serio. Y me comprometo a ir a visitarlo a la carcel y a ayudarlo en todo lo que pueda.


----------



## jam14 (12 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Alguien debe representarnos con valentía,alguien de nuestro bando.Recordemos que la casta es endogamica.
> 
> Necesitamos una punta de lanza,si pasamos todos a la acción será el caos.Seamos sensatos.




Repito, que sólo los borregos necesitan un pastor... :rolleye:


----------



## ipj (12 Ago 2012)

Voy a romper por una vez la dinámica del hilo. Se ha dicho que la casta antes de tocarse un pelo ellos mismos exprimirán al pueblo y a las empresas hasta la última gota. Y se nos olvida que nuestro destino no depende ni de nosotros ni siquiera de la casta, sino de la UE y del BCE, que son nuestros acreedores y los que van a exigir medidas, y a esos nuestra casta les importa lo mismo que nosotros, esto es, nada. Porque si no, explicadme vosotros cómo hasta ahora noticias que hasta hace poco eran impensables, como la reducción de sueldos de los políticos o la supresión de sueldos a exdiputados, están empezando a plantearse. ¿Miedo de la gente? ¿O exigencias de más arriba?

Y no os preocupéis por los inmigrantes, se irán por donde han venido, en cuanto les eliminen todas las ayudas y lo empiecen a pasar mal. Si no, véase el ejemplo de los ecuatorianos en Londres. Y todo esto la clase política lo hará con el beneplácito de sus votantes, que ya tendrán un chivo expiatorio de esta crisis.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ago 2012)

La unica salida a esta hecatombe es un proceso constituyente.
El problema es, sabe la gente de a pie de la calle que es esto, lo que supondria?, sabe siquiera que existe esta posibilidad? es consciente de que esta democracia es de cartón?
Este debate, hamijos, nos está siendo hurtado desde hace decadas por obra y gracia de los mass media, donde 20 tertulianos copan el espectro de opinion oficial.
Vamos a intentar romper eso. 
Este año.


----------



## Vokiabierto (12 Ago 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La unica salida a esta hecatombe es un proceso constituyente.
> El problema es, sabe la gente de a pie de la calle que es esto, lo que supondria?, sabe siquiera que existe esta posibilidad? es consciente de que esta democracia es de cartón?
> Este debate, hamijos, nos está siendo hurtado desde hace decadas por obra y gracia de los mass media, donde 20 tertulianos copan el espectro de opinion oficial.
> Vamos a intentar romper eso.
> Este año.



25 de Septiembre fun fun fun...


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La unica salida a esta hecatombe es un proceso constituyente.
> El problema es, sabe la gente de a pie de la calle que es esto, lo que supondria?, sabe siquiera que existe esta posibilidad? es consciente de que esta democracia es de cartón?
> Este debate, hamijos, nos está siendo hurtado desde hace decadas por obra y gracia de los mass media, donde 20 tertulianos copan el espectro de opinion oficial.
> Vamos a intentar romper eso.
> Este año.



La gente está poco formada sobre eso. Yo le doy aprox unos 10 años al actual régimen, que coincidirá con la abdicación o muerte del campechano. Piensa que antes del cambio de régimen, quedará la última bala del gobierno de concentración.


----------



## El cazador (12 Ago 2012)

koala5 dijo:


> No creo que haga falta promover el genocidio,puesto que ya va a toda pastilla.
> la gente no se casa,no tienen hijos,hay muchos suicidios,depresiones,accidentes incendios,discusiones bizantinas y ninguna solucion,si se sigue con esta dinamica y todo parece indicar que sera asi,Tijuana va a ser el paraiso comparado con España.



El genocidio contra los ciudadanos lo ha provocado la castuza de miserables, ahora a las órdenes del BCE, UE y FMI, que gobierna este país. Se trata de defensa propia. O ellos o nosotros. Y como bien ha explicado bertok al comienzo del hilo el tiempo se acaba. 

Para algunas cosas ya es demasiado tarde, cierto. Pero para otras, como la eliminación física de la plaga bacteriana de castuzos que ha gangrenado las entrañas de Hispanistán, no. Es necesario ajustarles la cuentas y por las malas.


----------



## Hipotecón (12 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> La gente está poco formada sobre eso. Yo le doy aprox unos 10 años al actual régimen, que coincidirá con la abdicación o muerte del campechano. Piensa que antes del cambio de régimen, quedará la última bala del gobierno de concentración.



El Campechano se va a matar a hostias, no dura una decada. A ver la proxima que se rompe. Igual se desencaja foööando con Corina y lo tienen que llevar a urgencias.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que en este hilo debrían colaborar los expertos de los diversos hilos específicos que pueden aportar y poner ideas resumidas, con 10 ítems como mucho:
> 
> - Hilo de pringaete sobre ahorros.
> - Hilo de bolsa.
> ...



................................


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

jam14 dijo:


> Repito, que sólo los borregos necesitan un pastor... :rolleye:



Pues vale simpático,mañana por la mañana sal a la calle y arregla el país,a tu manera,que yo lo haré a la mía y entre todos haremos una masiva y gustosa puta mierda. 

Menos piruletas hombre de dios.


----------



## burbufilia (12 Ago 2012)

Hipotecón dijo:


> El Campechano se va a matar a hostias, no dura una decada. A ver la proxima que se rompe.



Franco duró zombi varios años. Y la hoja de ruta del campechano parece ser que será rey hasta la muerte, como el generalísimo que lo designó sucesor. Está claro que no tienen por qué ser 10 años, pueden 7 u 8. Sólo digo que no hay cambio de régimen a corto plazo. Estamos en su vejez, no en su muerte. Sus constantes vitales funcionan, que son básicamente la falta de conciencia popular sobre el camino a un cambio profundo bien perfilado


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ago 2012)

Al regimen como tal le quedan 3 fases:
- Que un hemiPPSOE no pueda formar gobierno (posiblemente la estemos quemando ya).
- Gobierno de concentracion.
- Caos, muerte de Campechano y tal y cual.


----------



## karman (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.
> 
> En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.
> 
> ...



Cómo se atreve y es tan osado, y luego excluyen al que tiene una opinión distinta...


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que en este hilo debrían colaborar los expertos de los diversos hilos específicos que pueden aportar y poner ideas resumidas, con 10 ítems como mucho:
> 
> - Hilo de pringaete sobre ahorros.
> - Hilo de bolsa.
> ...



Ya tenemos el 2º post organizado. Ahora a aportar ideas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Vonius (12 Ago 2012)

Un apunte: no sirve de nada hacer genocidio de castuzos. Ya se intentó en Rusia...y ahora hay otra casta oligarquico-mafiosa. 

La educación y los latunes son el camino


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ago 2012)

Seguimos, si añadís id ampliando post.



bertok dijo:


> *POST RESUMEN DE CONCLUSIONES*.
> 
> *1. - ¿Qué hacer con los AHORROS?
> *
> ...


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2012)

qué le parece añadir un punto que se enfoque a nivel Social/Comunitario.

las opciones que veo están bien a nivel individual pero algun@s o no podrán escapar o sabiendo la que se nos viene encima, no nos salga de las narices irnos.

me refiero a asociaciones del tipo "bancos del tiempo", que no tienen porqué ser exactamente así (doy una idea y espero que el foro la mejore), gente que tenga experiencia en estos casos, que sepa organizar trueques "justos".
quizás un grupo de gente que se encargue de conseguir alimento, cocinar y hacerlo llegar a personas que REALMENTE lo necesiten = Alimentación.

De igual forma para la Salud; sanitarios, con tiempo libre o con ganas que puedan hacer trueques con su conocimiento = Salud.

Otro tanto para Educación.

Otro tanto para "apaños varios", l@s típicos arregla-lo-todo.

Y más necesidades que se puedan cubrir.

Por supuesto, FUERA del sistema castuzil, que de eso se trata

lanzo esta propuesta porque a pesar de todo, sigo creyendo en las personas ... en este mismo foro, hay unos cuantos buenos ejemplos.
y no soy ni viejuno, ni jovenuno, ya he visto unas cuantas cosas en esta vida, aún así, creo.

edito para añadir que en educación, no sería para dar los reyes godos y los ríos de Europa. Sería para temas económicos, cultivo/autocultivo, etc, etc ... es decir: EDUCACIÓN


----------



## Alexander the Grape (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.
> 
> En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.
> 
> ...



Hola estimado conforero Bertok, ya te he dado el thanks pero te lo vuelvo a dar de viva voz/letra, pues considero que tu hilo y la construcción del mismo puede ser de utilidad a mucha gente y por tanto, es algo valioso.

Con respecto a la temática del mismo hay algo que hecho en falta y que considero importante. No se si conoces un libro de Kropotkin titulado "la ayuda mutua". El autor (entre otras cosas) habla de la colaboración como forma de supervivencia en momentos difíciles. Testigo de las atrocidades de la guerra, narra cómo la gente se organizaba para dar de comer a los soldados hechos prisioneros por el otro bando o arar las tierras de los soldados ausentes. *Con esto lo que pretendo señalar es que sería interesante incluir* (aparte de habilidades y conocimientos básicos para el mad max) *una pequeña guía de "trabajo en equipo" o "psicología de grupo",* ya que *si la gente es capaz de unirse*, aunque sea por comunidades de vecinos aplicando toda esta suerte de habilidades que exponemos,* tendrá capacidad de tirar para adelante* e incluso ayudar a otros a superar dificultaldes. Ya saben, *la unión hace la fuerza.* 

Por otro lado también quisiera decir que me parece importante que la gente conozca el verdadero origen de situación, aparte de la deficiente estructura democrática ya evidente, que no es otra que la *puta burbuja inmobiliaria.*

Al menos esa es mi opinión personal del asunto.

Un saludo hamijos.


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2012)

@Alexander the Grape:

a algo similar me refiero con el post justo antes del suyo


----------



## Alexander the Grape (12 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Alexander the Grape:
> 
> a algo similar me refiero con el post justo antes del suyo



jeje, si lo estaba mirando, hemos hecho un ejercicio de sincronicidad. Estaba redactando mi post y cuando lo publiqué apareció el tuyo. Dicho lo cual me congratula saber que no soy el único que piensa así. Gracias hamijo Monlovi.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué le parece añadir un punto que se enfoque a nivel Social/Comunitario.
> 
> las opciones que veo están bien a nivel individual pero algun@s o no podrán escapar o sabiendo la que se nos viene encima, no nos salga de las narices irnos.
> 
> ...



Recogido. .


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Alexander the Grape dijo:


> Hola estimado conforero Bertok, ya te he dado el thanks pero te lo vuelvo a dar de viva voz/letra, pues considero que tu hilo y la construcción del mismo puede ser de utilidad a mucha gente y por tanto, es algo valioso.
> 
> Con respecto a la temática del mismo hay algo que hecho en falta y que considero importante. No se si conoces un libro de Kropotkin titulado "la ayuda mutua". El autor (entre otras cosas) habla de la colaboración como forma de supervivencia en momentos difíciles. Testigo de las atrocidades de la guerra, narra cómo la gente se organizaba para dar de comer a los soldados hechos prisioneros por el otro bando o arar las tierras de los soldados ausentes. *Con esto lo que pretendo señalar es que sería interesante incluir* (aparte de habilidades y conocimientos básicos para el mad max) *una pequeña guía de "trabajo en equipo" o "psicología de grupo",* ya que *si la gente es capaz de unirse*, aunque sea por comunidades de vecinos aplicando toda esta suerte de habilidades que exponemos,* tendrá capacidad de tirar para adelante* e incluso ayudar a otros a superar dificultaldes. Ya saben, *la unión hace la fuerza.*
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de añadir en el 5º punto. Pero seamos muy prácticos para que no se nos vaya de madre.
Gracias


----------



## perroflauta (12 Ago 2012)

Hilo interesante. Humildemente aporto mi particular plan B al que denomino pie dentro, pie fuera.


a) A nivel individual:

1. Nivel de endeudamiento 0
2. Mantener los ingresos en A hasta el último momento.
3. Búsqueda de fuente de ingresos en B
4, Reducción del consumo al estrictamente necesario

b) A nivel social

1. Constituir grupos de afinidad. Es muy típico del español lo de marica el último pero el que crea que de esta sale solo lo lleva claro. Hay que unirse en grupos pequeños de unas diez personas sólidamente vinculadas por lazos de confianza, amistad, parentesco, etc ... y reunirse con frecuencia para trazar un plan común. Como ejemplo podéis estudiar los grupos de afinidad anarquista: pequeños, cohesionados, muy dificilmente infiltrables por el Estado.
2. Búsqueda y adquisición de alojamiento y lugar de cultivo cercana en régimen colectivo


Básicamente la táctica de pie dentro, pie fuera puede resumirse en aguantar al máximo con las pequeñas migajas que podamos extraer del sistema (salario, prestaciones, sanidad ..) mientras vamos practicando de forma colectiva para estar preparados para su inminente caida

Un saludo y que Tochovista reparta suerte


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2012)

espero y deseo que este hilo llegue a buen puerto , y al máximo de personas posibles
si el timing que podemos tener es entre un 1,5 y 2 , tenemos tiempo suficiente para mejorar las estrategias de cada uno
sera duro , muy duro , pero solo deseo de aquí a unos años poder mirar a los ojos de mi hija y decirle que hice todo lo que pude , y lo que creí que era lo mejor.Nadie tiene la solución mejor y solo cogiendo ideas de aqui y de allá , cada uno podrá prepararse lo mejor posible

De momento , lo que tengo bastante claro es que no me largo a ningún sitio
mi estrategia ,,, huerto para autoconsumo , y mejorando relaciones con entorno para poder hacer intercambios y tal,,, a y intentando liquidar deudas.

me quedo por aquí a escuchar los mayores.

saludos


----------



## John Nash (12 Ago 2012)

Buena iniciativa Bertok! Desgraciadamentre corre mucho troll por el foro.


----------



## bintang (12 Ago 2012)

timi dijo:


> espero y deseo que este hilo llegue a buen puerto , y al máximo de personas posibles
> si el timing que podemos tener es entre un 1,5 y 2 , tenemos tiempo suficiente para mejorar las estrategias de cada uno
> sera duro , muy duro , pero solo deseo de aquí a unos años poder mirar a los ojos de mi hija y decirle que hice todo lo que pude , y lo que creí que era lo mejor.Nadie tiene la solución mejor y solo cogiendo ideas de aqui y de allá , cada uno podrá prepararse lo mejor posible
> 
> ...



Entonces que hago? que la semana que viene se supone que tengo que ir a currar, voy o no voy, ya seria tonto volver a la oficina a hacer el tonto en lugar de abastecer el bunker... Por favor, diganme algo...


----------



## John Nash (12 Ago 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Entonces que hago? que la semana que viene se supone que tengo que ir a currar, voy o no voy, ya seria tonto volver a la oficina a hacer el tonto en lugar de abastecer el bunker... Por favor, diganme algo...



Para empezar dejar de hacer el tonto fuera y dentro del bunker.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Entonces que hago? que la semana que viene se supone que tengo que ir a currar, voy o no voy, ya seria tonto volver a la oficina a hacer el tonto en lugar de abastecer el bunker... Por favor, diganme algo...



Vete a currar, tus impuestos sostendrán un poco más el sistema y nos dará más tiempo. ::


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Entonces que hago? que la semana que viene se supone que tengo que ir a currar, voy o no voy, ya seria tonto volver a la oficina a hacer el tonto en lugar de abastecer el bunker... Por favor, diganme algo...



ya se lo digo:

1º Ignorar a los *trolls*
2º Aportes constructivos al hilo
3º si no se aporta, se lee, se medita ... y cuando tenga algo aporta
4º Thankear a quien usted crea que se lo merece
5º Buscar por inet algún progamita ofuscador de I.P :fiufiu:


----------



## bintang (12 Ago 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Para empezar dejar de hacer el tonto fuera y dentro del bunker.



Y voy a currar o no amigo? Es que veo normalidad, hombre es facil anunciar la debacle desde casa, pero ya es tonto deslomarse a currar si es inutil. Que me aconseja entonces, bromas aparte?


----------



## bintang (12 Ago 2012)

goldberg dijo:


> menos hablar, y más hacer.
> 
> Deberíamos de aprender el concepto de solidaridad, necesitamos unirnos para poder luchar. Han creado una sociedad individualista mortal. Nos han inoculado el veneno y estamos paralizados y divididos.
> 
> ...



Si, lo de unirse y luchar es algo bueno, que tal crear una S.A.L. o una cooperativa y empezar a autoemplearse e incluso crear empleo para otras personas? Mas que nada porque tengo entendido que ese es el problema principal ahora mismo. Lo de salir a pasear detras de un trapo tricolor o incluso apedrear un escaparate o quemar un contenedor yo no lo considero lucha.


----------



## El cazador (12 Ago 2012)

Esto podría valer.



> *2.2 - Opciones de auto-producción energía*
> 
> a. - El zumo de sandía, nueva fuente de biocarburante - EcoDiario.es
> b. -
> ...


----------



## Papa_Frita (12 Ago 2012)

Se hace alusion al autoabastecimiento (tener un huerto en su propia casa). Otra opcion posible es pasar de los intermediarios en la medida de lo posible. Contactar a las ASCs existentes, crear nuevas ASCs:

_"¿Qué es la agricultura sostenida por la comunidad?

ASC es un modelo alternativo para la distribuición de productos agrícolas (hortalizas, huevos, carne, lácteos) directamente del agricultor al consumidor. En vez de que el agricultor venda su producto a una compañía que lo distribuye y revende al público (en un supermercado, por ejemplo), se elimina el intermediario a través de un acuerdo directo entre el consumidor y el agricultor. En español el término ASC se refiere al modelo y también se conoce como la agricultura apoyada por la comunidad. En inglés (y español) se utilizan las siglas CSA para referirse al huerto en sí."_

Agricultura sostenida por la comunidad (ASC o CSA)

Otra posibilidad, poner a la castuza contra el muro con una/varias iniciativa(s) ciudadana(s) europea(s) (contenido a definir). Sé que es algo ingenuo pensar que pueda funcionar pero, el mecanismo existe:

Página principal - Iniciativa Ciudadana Europea - Comisión Europea


Un saludo


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Se hace alusion al autoabastecimiento (tener un huerto en su propia casa). Otra opcion posible es pasar de los intermediarios en la medida de lo posible. Contactar a las ASCs existentes, crear nuevas ASCs:
> 
> _"¿Qué es la agricultura sostenida por la comunidad?
> 
> ...



Recogido. .

No lo conocía y parece muy interesante. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2012)

Sustituir nuestra dependencia del estado y las autoridades autonómicas y locales por solidaridad y apoyo mutuo entre familiares y personas afines unidas por vínculos de amistad, intereses comunes, ideología, metas comunes... 

Se puede construir un grupo o comunidad sólida y autosuficiente que puede aprovechar recursos externos en beneficio propio pero que en caso de dificultad es perfectamente sostenible por sí misma y garantizando su supervivencia.

Tomar conciencia de que estamos solos y que solo podemos depender de nosotros mismos y de los nuestros no tiene precio.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Sustituir nuestra dependencia del estado y las autoridades autonómicas y locales por solidaridad y apoyo mutuo entre familiares y personas afines unidas por vínculos de amistad, intereses comunes, ideología, metas comunes...
> 
> Se puede construir un grupo o comunidad sólida y autosuficiente que puede aprovechar recursos externos en beneficio propio pero que en caso de dificultad es perfectamente sostenible por sí misma y garantizando su supervivencia.
> 
> Tomar conciencia de que estamos solos y que solo podemos depender de nosotros mismos y de los nuestros no tiene precio.



Gracias, en la línea de lo aportado por Perroflauta.


----------



## Carnaval (12 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que la única solución es acabar con la casta-charlatana de cualquier esquina o CCAA de españa, y la única forma que se me ocurre sin que haya derramamiento de sangre es a través del Ejercito, que pagamos entre todos, y creo que suman un total de 500000 efectivos, compartiendo todos ellos unos valores o ética parecidos, que és la soberania de España, dónde no hay sítio para tiranos varios.

Despues de la intervención militar, supongo que vendría una vida sin grandes lujos para la mayoria, por el tema de la deuda contraida desde hace años, pero una sociedad satisfecha de la eliminación de parásitos instalados en las diversas CCAA, y demás chiringuitos.

PD.- En resumidas cuentas, Ejercito acuartelado en las sedes de radio y TV de todas las CCAA, toma de control de los mismos y supresión de tiranos parasitarios varios, sin darles posibilidad de lloriquear a través de Radio o TV, por haber sido préviamente intervenidas.


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias, en la línea de lo aportado por Perroflauta.



No lo había visto... me entretuve buscando foticos para ilustrar modelos de comunidades independientes, solidarias y sostenibles


----------



## Alexander the Grape (12 Ago 2012)

Mi humilde aportación sobre el punto Social/comunitario, en línea con las ídeas expuesto por el forero Perroflauta o Molonvi. Básicamente es una serie de recomendaciones para trabajar en equipo.

A) *Crear sinergias*, todo lo que sea sumar y empujar una idea o proyecto, "todos a una" conceptos básicos para evitar el desastre:

1-*Comunicación abierta entre los miembros para evitar malentendidos*, todos tienen voz, hay que aprender a escuchar sin echarse a la yugular. Mente abierta. *Valorar el trabajo de los demás y sobre darse cuenta del esfuerzo que se hace.
*
2-*Coordinación* cada uno tiene su área de responsabilidad. *Cada individuo tiene aptitudes naturales y formación para hacer cosas mejor*, aprovechemos esas capacidades, tratar de que cada uno se acople a su perfil.
*3-Confianza mutua.* Hoy por tí mañana por mí. Antes que dudar de la capacidad de nadie, preguntar o pedir si necesita "halluda".* Evitar cultivar desprecios, envidias, etc. Si hay un problema se discute tranquilamente.*
4-*Compromiso *en llevar a cabo dichas responsabilidades y apoyarse mutuamente para resolver el conjunto. *Lo importante es llevar a cabo el proyecto propuesto. *

*En las reuniones para clarificar dichos puntos es muy importante:
5- *Ceñirse al tema de discusión y evitar salirse del tema* (llevar actas para registrar lo acordado)
6- *Moderar dichos debates siempre con buen rollo y educación *así como tratar de que sean lo más útiles posibles y sobre todo que no se vuelvan aburridas. Las notas de humor bienvenidas. 
7- *Pasitos de bebe: no pretender arreglar el mundo, objetivos realistas y concretos. De esta forma se evita la desmotivación.*

B) *Establecer un ciclo o mecánica de control básico sobre estos principios*, si nos encontramos en dificultades en lograr objetivos:

1-Identificar el problema
2-Identificar las causas
3-Planificar soluciones
4-Aplicar las soluciones planificadas.

C) *Comprobar los resultados y monitorizar todos los procesos* (por ejemplo gráfica de cantidad de comida producida y consumo) 

D) *Mejorar la planificación a partir de los resultados obtenidos y la observación cuantíficada de los mismos. *

No sé, grosso modo son cosas elementales, se puede ampliar mucho más, pero entiendo que con sentido común y dichas referencias se puede crear un entorno idóneo para evitar fracasos. Para profundizar elaboraré otro más completo con documentación y referencias más adelante.

Un saludo, espero haber sido de utilidad.


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2012)

En este hilo estábamos debatiendo sobre sociedades agrícolas autosuficientes (por si alguien se lo perdió): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes-21.html


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

No olvidarse de las Ecoviviendas. Nader Khalili - How to build an Eco-Dome - YouTube


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> En este hilo estábamos debatiendo sobre sociedades agrícolas autosuficientes (por si alguien se lo perdió): http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes-21.html






Gracias por recordarme ese hilo. No lo leí totalmente , pero creo recordar que ahí se debatía sobre las sociedades autosuficientes organizadas desde un inicio de una forma voluntaria
Yo el tema lo veo mas como organizarse , pero mas por necesidad y a medida que nos aprieten mas.
Me ha gustado la forma de expresarlo de Perroflauta , ""pie dentro , pie fuera "",,,,en a mientras se pueda , y a medida que aprieten mas , pasar al b poco a poco. :´(


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Sustituir nuestra dependencia del estado y las autoridades autonómicas y locales por solidaridad y apoyo mutuo entre familiares y personas afines unidas por vínculos de amistad, intereses comunes, ideología, metas comunes...
> 
> Se puede construir un grupo o comunidad sólida y autosuficiente que puede aprovechar recursos externos en beneficio propio pero que en caso de dificultad es perfectamente sostenible por sí misma y garantizando su supervivencia.
> 
> Tomar conciencia de que estamos solos y que solo podemos depender de nosotros mismos y de los nuestros no tiene precio.



Cuando veo lo mal que nos ponen las cosas la castuza, me pregunto: ¿no será posible que las personas de bien podamos construir un sistema paralelo al de la casta que funcione?


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, he metido este hilo en mis favoritos.

Pido un favor. Que alguién meta bibliografía sobre como cultivar, para aquellos que como yo nunca lo han hecho. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## John Nash (12 Ago 2012)

No habrá futuro fuera de la cooperación. Sobrevivirán la comunidades con fuerte integración y alta autonomía y organización. Así sobrevivieron los últimos mil hominidos que quedaron del ultimo cataclismo en un entorno en que el hombre es de los seres mas vulnerables de la naturaleza, sobretodo cuando nace. Necesita apoyarse en una comunidad para subsistir.
Así que cuando os digan que lo natural en el hombre es la competición, el individualismo, etc... es que son individuos que han degenerado condicionados por una estructura económica patógena. Estos no sobrevivirán.


----------



## butricio (12 Ago 2012)

A grandes rasgos yo diría de salir del sistema en la medida de lo posible (protegerse de el),y buscar el modo de derrocar a la casta esparciendo certidumbre sobre el replanteamiento de todo el régimen.

Dar la espalda y conspirar.


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Cuando veo lo mal que nos ponen las cosas la castuza, me pregunto: ¿no será posible que las personas de bien podamos construir un sistema paralelo al de la casta que funcione?



Yo creo que si se puede, solo necesitas gente humilde con talento, comprometida y con ganas de trabajar, además de una lucha fanática contra la corrupción y los posibles parásitos que se quieran acoplar para medrar a costa de él sin aportar nada.



WinstonSmith dijo:


> Por cierto, he metido este hilo en mis favoritos.
> 
> Pido un favor. Que alguién meta bibliografía sobre como cultivar, para aquellos que como yo nunca lo han hecho. Gracias por adelantado.



Amigo, este es su hilo y cada día el de más gente, no se imagina la que tenemos liada allí  

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas-ii.html


----------



## atracurio (12 Ago 2012)

Vonius dijo:


> Un apunte: no sirve de nada hacer genocidio de castuzos. Ya se intentó en Rusia...y ahora hay otra casta oligarquico-mafiosa.
> 
> La educación y los latunes son el camino



Pero y lo a gusto que te debes quedar descargando tu frustración contra cualquiera de esos parásitos? No tiene precio.

Al menos serviría de ejemplo y de "aviso a navegantes castuzos". Aunque creo que aún así seguirían sintiéndose inmunes y ajenos. Esta gentuza es así de prepotente.


----------



## fyahball (12 Ago 2012)

pufff, ya empiezo la semana con ánimos y vibraciones positivas después de leer el hilo :rolleye:


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

No podrían las personas más desfavorecidas, asociarse y constituirse en pequeñas comunidades que funcionen al estilo de los antiguos monasterios en lo que se refiere a la capacidad de autogestión y autoabastecimiento?¿ 
Eso si, excluyendo el tema religioso.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

No sé si este hilo es para estar entretenido el domingo por la tarde, o lo estais diciendo en serio y se os ha ido la pinza mogollón.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No sé si este hilo es para estar entretenido el domingo por la tarde, o lo estais diciendo en serio y se os ha ido la pinza mogollón.



Es cuestión de aportar ideas y compartir soluciones. No todas les valen a todos.

Algunas son muy heavys pero cada uno sabrá buscarse su salida.


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No sé si este hilo es para estar entretenido el domingo por la tarde, o lo estais diciendo en serio y se os ha ido la pinza mogollón.



Que problema hay en proponer alternativas al sistema castuzil?¿::


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, suelo tomar Trina, y me quede tal que así :: cuando pude apreciar que en su lata patrocinaban esta web: Practica Huerting :::8:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Que problema hay en proponer alternativas al sistema castuzil?¿::



Para mi ninguno. Cada uno puede decir lo que quiera. Yo solo digo que en mi opinión, a algunos se les va la olla y pintan un escenario para España, como si fueramos a estar en 1940. Y eso es pasarse 3 pueblos.


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> No podrían las personas más desfavorecidas, asociarse y constituirse en pequeñas comunidades que funcionen al estilo de los antiguos monasterios en lo que se refiere a la capacidad de autogestión y autoabastecimiento?¿
> Eso si, excluyendo el tema religioso.



El problema es que para mantener esas comunidades unidas necesitas una ideología o religión que haga de cemento para unir a los miembros de la comunidad: igual me dan las comunidades anarquistas aragonesas de la guerra civil, los kibutz, los menonitas, etc.


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> El problema es que para mantener esas comunidades unidas necesitas una ideología o religión que haga de cemento para unir a los miembros de la comunidad: igual me dan las comunidades anarquistas aragonesas de la guerra civil, los kibutz, los menonitas, etc.



Que mejor cemento que la necesidad de sobrevivir?¿? ::


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para mi ninguno. Cada uno puede decir lo que quiera. Yo solo digo que en mi opinión, a algunos se les va la olla y pintan un escenario para España, como si fueramos a estar en 1940. Y eso es pasarse 3 pueblos.



tres pueblos no se , pero 10 años si.... 1930?? por ejemplo?


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...841-comida-que-mejor-se-conserva-mad-max.html


creo que esto es importante


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

timi dijo:


> tres pueblos no se , pero 10 años si.... 1930?? por ejemplo?



En Grecia tienen competamente instaurado el trueque. Y nosotros vamos camino de Grecia o peor. ¿Qué mayor retroceso hay que volver al trueque? ::


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para mi ninguno. Cada uno puede decir lo que quiera. Yo solo digo que en mi opinión, a algunos se les va la olla y pintan un escenario para España, como si fueramos a estar en 1940. Y eso es pasarse 3 pueblos.



Arminio, hay opciones que son extremas y que no las considero a nivel personal, pero las respecto.

Al menos, debiera existir preocupación por el futuro laboral y los dineros :fiufiu:


----------



## Alew (12 Ago 2012)

timi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...841-comida-que-mejor-se-conserva-mad-max.html
> 
> 
> creo que esto es importante



Sale uno diciendo que las hamburguesas de Mcdonalds...::


----------



## Alew (12 Ago 2012)

A ver si hay suerte y se animan a opinar los del foro de expatriados.


----------



## vermer (12 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena a todos y en especial a Bertok, que no sé de dónde saca el tiempo, ni los brazos.

Es curioso observar como cada cual hace una lectura distinta de lo que inicialmente propone Bertok. Todas ellas interesantes y que tenemos que tratar de forma ordenada. Inicialmente entendí que se trataba de buscar salidas individuales, y pese a ser algo que considero esencial, NO SIEMPRE son posibles para todo el mundo, incluso no tendrían que ser las más deseables... en una sociedad que busque un camino de bien común... Claro, que tampoco hay que olvidar que estamos en España y que esta sociedad es la que es. Una sociedad, que como muy bien recogía Aldono en un post descomunal reciente es tremendamente individualista y egoísta (se desgranaban los motivos)

Creo que tenemos unos valiosísimos últimos meses en los que prepararnos para lo peor. Me interesa mucho lo que podamos aportar en cuanto a la preparación profesional -pensando en un mundo global al que bien tenemos que emigrar o bien tenemos que dirigir nuestros servicios- (de la misma es posible sacar ideas para el emprendimiento -hay algún forero cojonudísimo que sé que puede ayudar en este campo-). Es vital un último y profundo arreón. A ver si esos 18 meses pueden llegar a cumplirse.


Respecto al timing inmediato: por lo que conozco, que estimo es bastante representativo, en las AAPP se palpa el desmorone inmediato. No hay tiempo y no hay dinero. Vivimos exclusivamente de chutes de oxígeno que "generosamente" nos suministran desde fuera, mientras la casta ha puesto pie en pared resistiéndose a renunciar a sus privilegios-desmanes. No quiero entrar a este debate. Sencillamente viviremos en pocas semanas el comienzo del desmorone de nuestro sistema público. Podrá prolongarse su agonía pero creo que la descomposición del país es inevitable. Lo que salga de ahí ya se verá. Yo busco el que salgamos lo más indemnes posibles (nosotros los foreros), tanto físicamente como espiritualmente (esos pocos eurillos locos que tenemos, pero que tanto falta pueden hacernos). Los que se queden dentro, desde dentro. Y los que opten por salir, para que salgan con más garantías


ASÍ QUE MI SOLICITUD A BERTOK ES:
- incluir el tema formativo-profesional a la hoja de ruta (en el que p ej se trate para una rama específica como las TIC, que áreas requieren una actualización y/o son más demandadas -hw, sw, organización, etc-). Todo ello extendido a las áreas de interés de los foreros
- "intentar" hacer un debate ordenado de esa hoja de ruta espléndida que estáis elaborando

Un saludo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

timi dijo:


> tres pueblos no se , pero 10 años si.... 1930?? por ejemplo?



Bueno, 1930 es un escenario menos apocalíptico que el año de la post-guerra.

Entonces veo que habrá que desenterrar a Primo de Rivera para que vuelva a instaurar una dictadura y volver a un modelo intervencionista donde el sector predominante es la agricultura. Los del avatar con el aguilucho estarán emocionados con esa posibilidad.

Bueno, no os desvío más el tema y os dejo con vuestras historias.


----------



## 2x1 (12 Ago 2012)

No tomar decisiones importantes desde la desesperación.

Planificar un futuro desde la prudencia. 

No dejarse llevar por la sensación de pánico o por el miedo. 

Centrarse en lo que no se debería hacer siendo fiel a sus ideas y valorando lo que se tiene.

Ilustrarse en lo posible para ver la actualidad con perspectiva.

No tomar medidas de solución individuales para problemas colectivos.

No tomar medidas de solución colectivas para problemas individuales.

Deshacerse de las espectativas de vida anteriores.

Marcarse objetivos a medio plazo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Arminio, hay opciones que son extremas y que no las considero a nivel personal, pero las respecto.
> 
> Al menos, debiera existir preocupación por el futuro laboral y los dineros :fiufiu:



Pues claro, hamijo Bertok. Hay que estar preparado ante lo que viene y estar preparado antes posibles escenarios como salidas del euro (que no es más que una posibilidad , pero por si acaso) y para eso tener diversificados tus ahorros, con algo de pasta en el extranjero, en metales, en acciones de empresas extranjeras u otras alternativas.

Pero de ahí a decir que vamos a volver a vivir como en la época de Primo de Rivera, hay un abismo. 

Y ya no opino más en este hilo, que me van a llamar troll :cook:.


----------



## autsaider (12 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2012)

1-Simpa de todo a todos. El ser acreedor tiene sus riesgos y el ser deudores que incurren en impago .... sus consecuencias. No volverán a prestar a quienes adquirieron deudas (zijoputa y ramerojoy) por lo que habría que sacarlos de circulación.
2-fuera del euro porque es insostenible tener una relación ecuánime y definitiva con Alemania. Aranceles del 100% sobre sus productos.
3-meter mano a la inmigración.
4-quien haya sido político en algún momento de su vida .... no puede volver a serlo jamás. De golpe nos quitamos a centenares de miles de chorizos.
5-instalar un sistema meritocrático. Cero clientelismos y reducción de subvenciones al máximo salvo en temas de innovación o claves en la defensa del estado.
6-instalar una cultura en la que el empresario tenga que ganarse el respeto de la sociedad a través de una aportación social que mejore el ecosistema.


0- no lo he dicho por obvio .............. pero está claro que Zijo***** Pepiño, Acebes, RameroJoy, De la Vega, Solbes, Salgado, Sebastián ............. TODOS A LA CARCEL.


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Bueno, 1930 es un escenario menos apocalíptico que el año de la post-guerra.
> 
> Entonces veo que habrá que desenterrar a Primo de Rivera para que vuelva a instaurar una dictadura y volver a un modelo intervencionista donde el sector predominante es la agricultura. Los del avatar con el aguilucho estarán emocionados con esa posibilidad.
> 
> Bueno, no os desvío más el tema y os dejo con vuestras historias.



igual si,,,,::
leer un poco este hilo también puede ser interesante
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pone-fea-burbuja-de-escopetas-correderas.html


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos y en especial a Bertok, que no sé de dónde saca el tiempo, ni los brazos.
> 
> Es curioso observar como cada cual hace una lectura distinta de lo que inicialmente propone Bertok. Todas ellas interesantes y que tenemos que tratar de forma ordenada. Inicialmente entendí que se trataba de buscar salidas individuales, y pese a ser algo que considero esencial, NO SIEMPRE son posibles para todo el mundo, incluso no tendrían que ser las más deseables... en una sociedad que busque un camino de bien común... Claro, que tampoco hay que olvidar que estamos en España y que esta sociedad es la que es. Una sociedad, que como muy bien recogía Aldono en un post descomunal reciente es tremendamente individualista y egoísta (se desgranaban los motivos)
> 
> ...



Recogido :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Este hilo también es tuyo :Baile:


----------



## autsaider (12 Ago 2012)

Vamos a ver.

El único futuro que nos espera a los españoles corrientes es malvivir como podamos.

Y cuando hablo de malvivir me refiero a trabajar 10 horas al día (o quizá mas) y cobrar 600 € al mes. Y eso los que tengan suerte de tener un trabajo. Porque la mayoría ni eso.

Estos hilos en los que se debate sobre la situación me parecen masoquismo puro.

Yo llevo tiempo pensando en algún modo de salir de esta. Hasta el momento solo se me han ocurrido dos salidas. Una requiere un dinero que no tengo. Y la otra es ilegal.

O sea que estoy a cero.

A veces pienso que quizá lo mejor sería aceptar que la situación es irresoluble y dejar de preocuparnos y tratar de disfrutar de lo poco bueno que nos queda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ago 2012)

El hilo sobre bitcoins.

Ofrecemos la radio de Colectivo Burbuja para hacer programas sobre este tema y difundir ideas.

Cualquier interesado para radiar sobre el tema que se ponga en contacto con enric68....aunque él aún no sabe nada  seguro que está de acuerdo. 

Yo de momento ni hago ni haré programas porque me quiero centrar en otros asuntos como bolsa, fondos y pesca.

Pero cualquiera que se atreva con ideas prácticas salidas aquí ahí tiene un lugar de expresión.

Bertok este hilo debería tener réplica de seguridad en el otro foro :rolleye:


----------



## vk90 (12 Ago 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> 9. Darse de baja de todas las redes sociales y descargarse *el programa TOR*



No está anticuado ni nada, macho. 

Que vale 5€ al mes un VPN.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (12 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico y de paso aporto mi granito: 

Crisis Energética - El libro de la selva



> He aquí una breve y difícil tentativa de ofrecer a los lectores de Crisis Energética un pequeño manual para la supervivencia en un mundo industrial y capitalista en un imprevisible, pero posiblemente cercano, colapso. Un mundo superpoblado y con un grado de urbanización que alcanza a la mitad de la población del planeta. Es un documento subjetivo y por tanto, sujeto a crítica desde todos los ángulos. No es una tabla de salvación, sino un simple recetario personal elevado a público. No tiene carácter universal, pues son tantas son las culturas, las formas de vivir y de entender el mundo y de estar en él, que sería muy presuntuoso pretender que es algo generalizable. No quiere ser un dogma de fe. No posee el espíritu de Robinsón, ni modos de Tarzán, porque el autor no cree en la salvación personal, individual o unifamiliar. No puede prever, lógicamente, el desarrollo de los terribles acontecimientos que muchos de nuestros lectores intuyen que se avecinan y que serán posiblemente de magnitudes nunca vistas antes y por tanto, son de muy difícil previsión y diagnóstico, sobre todo, como para ser generalizados a todas las circunstancias, porque afectarán de forma diferente a los diferentes grupos humanos.
> 
> De este documento se puede saber rápidamente lo que falta, lo que no tiene. Y le faltan muchas cosas. Algunas de las que tiene, se podrían haber desarrollado mucho más, hasta ofrecer detalles de cómo realizar un tejido, hilar una cuerda, producir un pesticida natural, atender el parto de una vaca, extraer una muela picada o preparar un anzuelo, hacer cal, o sacar cera para velas. Para ello, hay decenas de libros especializados y algunos de ellos bastante buenos. Tampoco se ofrecen referencias, porque serían enormes y ya se sabe, que cuando a uno se le propone los libros que se llevaría, si pudiese, a un naufragio, se le limita la selección a muy pocos. La simplicidad será la norma de las actuaciones futuras a largo plazo, aunque en los primeros momentos del colapso podamos asistir a espirales de creciente complejidad militar e industrial. Cree el autor que serán sólo los primeros momentos, aunque esos momentos puedan convertirse en años y arruinar cualquier pronóstico.
> 
> Finalmente, con este capítulo, se invita a los lectores de Crisis Energética a aportar sus propias ideas y visiones. El foro ya había incluido algunos temas sugerentes, como los del apartado “Visiones de futuro”, con mensajes tales como “Preparando el mañana”, “Lo que espera tras el cenit”, “Medicina post industrial”, “Ecoaldeas” y algún otro en el que se aportaron los conocimientos de detalle para la elaboración de algunas materias primas para usos de utilidad.



Aquí podéis descargar "El libro de la selva". Un manual post-apocalípsis muy bueno hecho por los compañeros de "crisis energética".

Buen trabajo Bertok:Aplauso:


----------



## vk90 (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *POST RESUMEN DE CONCLUSIONES*.
> 
> *1. - Opciones para los AHORROS?
> *
> ...




Menudo pedazo de friko.

¿No te da vergüenza escribir estas chorradas a tu edad?

En serio, los frikis iros al foro de niños y conspiranoias. Y dejad de leer a los conspis porque estáis taradísimos.


----------



## John Nash (12 Ago 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Y voy a currar o no amigo? Es que veo normalidad, hombre es facil anunciar la debacle desde casa, pero ya es tonto deslomarse a currar si es inutil. Que me aconseja entonces, bromas aparte?



No tío, no vayas a currar. Métete en un hoyo y espera a que te llamemos. Y sobretodo ni se te ocurra salir!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El hilo sobre bitcoins.
> 
> Ofrecemos la radio de Colectivo Burbuja para hacer programas sobre este tema y difundir ideas.
> 
> ...



Macho, ¿cómo se hace eso y en qué foro? 8:


----------



## kikepm (12 Ago 2012)

Muy interesante todo lo comentado. Con algunos puntos no estoy de acuerdo, pero es información dispersa que pasa al acervo común. Muchas gracias.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

vk90 dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de friko.
> 
> ¿No te da vergüenza escribir estas chorradas a tu edad?
> 
> En serio, los frikis iros al foro de niños y conspiranoias. Y dejad de leer a los conspis porque estáis taradísimos.



Hamijo, no deja de ser una recolección de las ideas que muchos foreros aportan al foro.

Cada uno que opte por le que le interese o le guste.


----------



## John Nash (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no deja de ser una recolección de las ideas que muchos foreros aportan al foro.
> 
> Cada uno que opte por le que le interese o le guste.



Deja que se quede fuera del arca (think arch). Morira con el resto...:abajo:


----------



## sr.anus (12 Ago 2012)

Mis pequeñas ideas, de preparacion no se para que, pero si pasa algo que no me pase de imprevisto:

-Guarda el suficiente dinero en efectivo, en casa, para huir del pais en caso necesario.
-Tener una cantidad de dinero en acciones de empresas extranjeras.
-Tener acceso a un terreno minimamente cultibable (frutales, patatas etc) y un par de gallinas.
-Si es posible tener algun arma de fuego y municion.
-Guardar alimentos no perecederos para sobrevivir al menos un par de meses.
-Si vas hacer algo ilegal no llevar movil, todos los datos se guardan por ley al menos durante dos años, aunque no estes llamando, simplemente por estar activa la tarifa de datos etc
-Intenta pagar los menos impuestos posibles, se tiene que hacer tipica la pregunta ¿y sin iva?
-Una buena costumbre que estoy adquiriendo es dejar las cuentas corrientes con el minimo d¡inero posible, he pasado de tener varias tarjetas de credito a llevar solo una de debito. Segun llega primero de mes dejar en la cuenta lo minimo para pagar facturas lo demas una parte en ahorro y otra parte guardadito para pagar en efectivo e intentar pagar lo menos posible


----------



## Zumalacarregui (12 Ago 2012)

2x1 dijo:


> No tomar decisiones importantes desde la desesperación.
> 
> Planificar un futuro desde la prudencia.
> 
> ...




Excelente aportacion caballero!

Me atrevo a añadir algo del acervo hispánico:
- Zapatero a tus zapatos
- Más sabe el necio en su casa que el cuerdo en la ajena
- Dinero ahorrado, dos veces ganado
- En tiempos de tribulación no hacer mudanza
...

La cosa está jodida y peor se va a poner, pero no llegaremos al Apocalipsis porque alguien tiene que seguir comprando productos alemanes. Para los BMWs ya no cuentan con nosotros pero hay que darle salida a los Polos.

Y sobre todo recuerden que pase lo que pase siempre habrá una casta... así que apréndanse esto:

*Trabaja, Perico; que quien nació pa ser pobre, ni el rey le hace rico*


----------



## butricio (13 Ago 2012)

Haceros todas las reparaciones bucales ya,una molestia hoy puede ser un problema en caso de madmax.


----------



## Papa_Frita (13 Ago 2012)

Me he puesto a googlear un poco para ver proyectos que ya estan en curso y que tienen relacion con el hilo. Tengo que decir que no conozco ninguno de ellos personalmente porque hace tiempo que no resido en Espagna. Espero que los siguientes enlaces puedan ser utiles.

Empiezo con la pagina de REAS (Red de Redes de Economia Solidaria). Confieso que solo le he echado un vistazo rapido pero parece bastante interesante*:

REAS - RED DE REDES | Portal de Economía Solidaria

Como podéis ver cubre varios sectores*:

Entidades por Redes | Portal de Economía Solidaria


Por lo que respecta a la agricultura, he encontrado estas paginas*:

*Andalucia*:* 

FACPE (Federacion Andaluza de Consumidores y Productores Ecologicos, presente en diferentes provincias)*:

FACPE - Inicio

Almocafre (Cordoba)*:

Almocafre, consumo ecológico


*Murcia*: *

Biosegura*: Contacta | Biosegura

Ecomur (no tiene web)*: Ecomur. Asociacin de Consumidores de Productos Ecolgicos


*Barcelona*:*

GERMINAL | Cooperativa de consum de productes ecobiològics


*Bilbao*:*

Bizigai


*Galicia*:*

Nós | Arbore - Alimentos Ecoloxicos en Vigo, Galicia


Bueno, eso es todo....lo que he encontrado. Supongo que debe haber muchas mas iniciativas similares que se me han escapado.

Un saludo.


----------



## zebro (13 Ago 2012)

Gran trabajo.

En mi opinión, hay un asunto que merece especial consideración, y es el del AGUA. No sabemos cómo acabará todo esto, pero en los peores escenarios quien no tenga acceso al agua lo llevará muy mal. Así que quien pueda hacerlo debería estar ya pensando en hacer un pozo o sondeo, pero ojo, legalmente, porque si no, los perros de la casta se le van a echar encima... Y si finalmente no pasa nada, ahí quedará el pozo, que nunca está de más.


----------



## Perchas (13 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El hilo sobre bitcoins.
> 
> Ofrecemos la radio de Colectivo Burbuja para hacer programas sobre este tema y difundir ideas.
> 
> ...



Tremendo hilo, 

Podéis contar con nosotros, Monster sabe de este tema bastante, estoy esperando su llamada referente al tema de los Bitcoins.

Ademas, el crear moneda local es lo que terminaría por liquidar a la castuza, eso es lo que más temen, que se formen comunidades con autonomía monetaria y cunda el ejemplo.

Creo que estaré en disposición de negociar con un amigo que tiene un fabrica de paneles solares térmicos y fotovoltaicos su adquisición casi regalados, tiene el almacén hasta arriba sin vender y sin visos de darle salida comercial, iré a verle a primeros de Septiembre y os contaré.

Disponemos de una casa solariega con dos pozos, bodega, caballerizas, corrales, etc, etc, mis hijos están fuera y probablemente no vuelvan por aquí a establecerse, así que, ahí queda para una posible comuna auto suficiente. 

Somos viejunos, junto con otra pareja de íntimos amigos, de esos de verdad, con mucha conciencia social, los cuatro con muchísima experiencia en recursos caseros agrícolas, ganaderos y también tecnológicos, herramientas de sobra, a vuestra disposición.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Ago 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Tremendo hilo,
> 
> Podéis contar con nosotros, Monster sabe de este tema bastante, estoy esperando su llamada referente al tema de los Bitcoins.
> 
> ...



Perchas, si hay que hacer una oferta por paneles solares que sean válidos, podemos hablar y me uno para comprar algunos, si somos más podemos hacer una oferta buena.
Espero que aún guardes mi teléfono.

Por cierto en consumo responsable hay hilo sobre autoproducción solar.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

Ejercitar vuestro cuerpo.Estar en forma en el mad max,ademas de saludable,puede ser la diferencia entre sobrevivir y perecer.

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mabuse (13 Ago 2012)

4. Salirse del sistema.

Me parece que para los más pobres los metales preciosos no es una opción asequible, pues el pobre necesita siempre de liquidez inmediata. Como han apuntado, el bitcoin parece una buena decisión gracias alas pocas comisiones y a la rápida convertibilidad.
En este caso hacer intercambios basados en el bitcoin, en caso de que el trueque no sea una opción posible parecería lo más acertado. Reparaciones y artesanía (no me refiero a bolsos y pulseras, sino herramientas y útiles de toda índole, desde un ratón hecho con piezas rescatadas a una junta de trócola) podrían dar salida a aquellos hábiles con las manos. Invertir en herramientas para poder crear objetos de utilidad me parece una buena idea. Puede parecer primitivo, pero tengamos en cuenta que una dremel es relativamente barata, un panel solar pequeño da de sobra para alimentarla y una persona hábil puede hacer muchas otras herramientas con ella.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Ago 2012)

zebro dijo:


> Gran trabajo.
> 
> En mi opinión, hay un asunto que merece especial consideración, y es el del AGUA. No sabemos cómo acabará todo esto, pero en los peores escenarios quien no tenga acceso al agua lo llevará muy mal. Así que quien pueda hacerlo debería estar ya pensando en hacer un pozo o sondeo, pero ojo, legalmente, porque si no, los perros de la casta se le van a echar encima... Y si finalmente no pasa nada, ahí quedará el pozo, que nunca está de más.



Para casos de necesidad extrema siempre está bien saber algunos truquillos. Por cierto, el norte siempre está un poco más húmedo, con líquen en las piedras y cortezas de los árboles.

Destilador de agua con botella

Improvisar un filtro de agua

Y los clásicos que nunca mueren:
Como desalar el agua de mar de forma casera | NoticiasCuriosas


----------



## Alexander the Grape (13 Ago 2012)

Si en algo puedo ayudar a materializar propuestas, pueden contar conmigo.


----------



## Lechu (13 Ago 2012)

Lo subo 

Muy interesante el hilo bertok :Aplauso::Aplauso:

.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Recogidas las últimas opiniones.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Algo es algo.

Destinos interesantes y requisitos para encontrar trabajo fuera de Espaa


----------



## grillo35 (13 Ago 2012)

Creo que se esta exagerando algo la situacion. Joder, una cosa es estar en depresion economica y otra muy diferente es que llegue el Mad Max. Ni en la gran depresion de los años 30 ocurrieron cosas como las que aqui se comentan...:8:

La situacion economica sera muy dura, habra mucho paro, subiran los impuestos, aumentara la inseguridad ciudadana y bajaran las prestaciones sociales, pero de eso a una situacion como la de V de Vendetta hay un trecho. Seremos mas pobres durante mas de una decada si, pero de las situaciones de crisis siempre salen nuevas oportunidades.

Evidentemente el que pueda debe irse del pais para tener la posibilidad de un futuro mejor, pero el que no pueda, en mi opinion deberia ahorrar lo maximo posible, formarse continuamente, y utilizar inversiones fiscal y legalmente eficientes para aprovecharse de la devaluacion interna que viviremos los proximos años (basicamente fondos inversion, tanto de renta fija como de renta varible globales. Especialmente de esta ultima...).

Y sobretodo, no votar a ninguno de los dos grandes partidos en la proximas elecciones!!!


----------



## estadounido (13 Ago 2012)

goldberg dijo:


> menos hablar, y más hacer.
> 
> Deberíamos de aprender el concepto de solidaridad, necesitamos unirnos para poder luchar. Han creado una sociedad individualista mortal. Nos han inoculado el veneno y estamos paralizados y divididos.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Ese ha sido un trabajo de décadas: promover el individualismo y el egoísmo y adormecer mediante entretenimientos banales. E inocular miedo.
Yo esto lo veo clarísimamente a mi alrededor. La gente sufre recortes pero no habla de ello, actúan como si no pasara nada. Es una mezcla de adormecimiento, miedo y sumisión al poder.
No conozco lo suficiente otros paises, aunque he viajado por Europa y la gente es más despierta y rebelde. Tengo muy poca fe en que aquí la gente se una y luche. Cada uno va a lo suyo. Este es un pais atroz.


----------



## estadounido (13 Ago 2012)

ipj dijo:


> Voy a romper por una vez la dinámica del hilo. Se ha dicho que la casta antes de tocarse un pelo ellos mismos exprimirán al pueblo y a las empresas hasta la última gota. Y se nos olvida que nuestro destino no depende ni de nosotros ni siquiera de la casta, sino de la UE y del BCE, que son nuestros acreedores y los que van a exigir medidas, y a esos nuestra casta les importa lo mismo que nosotros, esto es, nada. Porque si no, explicadme vosotros cómo hasta ahora noticias que hasta hace poco eran impensables, como la reducción de sueldos de los políticos o la supresión de sueldos a exdiputados, están empezando a plantearse. ¿Miedo de la gente? ¿O exigencias de más arriba?



La reducción de sueldos de los políticos es una pose, es para conformar a gente con poco criterio y que acepten gustosamente los recortes. Los políticos, en general, obtienen la mayor parte de su "sueldo" por métodos más opacos.


----------



## jam14 (13 Ago 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> La gente está poco formada sobre eso. Yo le doy aprox unos 10 años al actual régimen.






:no: Ni cien legiones inundándolo todo de basura prosistémica, lograréis retrasar un sólo minuto el día de San Martín, hamijo... :rolleye:


----------



## WinstonSmith (13 Ago 2012)

Hago un UP en este hilo tan interesante.


----------



## Bubble Boy (13 Ago 2012)

En los apartados trabajo/consumo puedes incluir:

Cooperativas integrales y bancos de tiempo.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> En los apartados trabajo/consumo puedes incluir:
> 
> Cooperativas integrales y bancos de tiempo.



Recogido. :Aplauso:


----------



## biolton (14 Ago 2012)

A ver si hago un pequeño aporte:

Preparacion Sanitaria.... Muy brevemente y acepto sugerencias... 

*BOTIQUIN MADMAX*

Preparacion de un botiquin del tamaño de un neceser (sacar las pastillas de las cajas... solo blisters). Todas ellas son de gran utilidad en un momento dado. Tal vez no sepamos para que son algunas pero si alguien cercano conoce su uso pueden salvar una vida. 

En *negrita* las que considero indispensables. 
En _cursiva_ su utilizacion basica. 


Medicaciones basicas a tener/guardar/hacer acopio: 

Antibioticos. De amplio espectro. Varios diferentes. 
Sugiero *Amoxicilina/clavulanico*, *Ciprofloxacino*, Levofloxacino, Fosfomicina..... _Uso en procesos febriles, infecciones_

Antidiarreico: *Loperamida*

Antiemetico: *Metoclopramida* _Uso en vomitos_

Antihistaminicos : *Cetirizina* _Reacciones alergicas, mareos y vertigo, 
picores. _ 

Corticoides : *Prednisona* _Infecciones graves, traumatismos graves, reacciones alergicas graves_ 

Ansioliticos : *Diazepam*, Haloperidol _Crisis de ansiedad, panico, insomnio_ 

Omeprazol, Butilescopolamina _Dolores abdominales, Ulceras de estomago, etc_

Ventolin. _Crisis asmatica_

Spray sublingual Nitroglicerina y Aspirina. _angina de pecho, inicio infarto_

Analgesicos varios: *Paracetamol*, Ibuprofeno, Metamizol, Codeina, Morfina (dificil de tener... Incluso como medico)

Adrenalina para inyeccion intramuscular. _Reacciones de shock, muy graves, alergias criticas. _


En principio mejor pastillas. Y nos olvidamos de marcas, que pensamos en MadMax hombre....

Suturas y gasas. Pegamento araldite (superglue)

Bisturi
Canulas iv de varios calibres
*GUANTES
BETADINE*

Hoy, es facil conseguir la mayor parte de esta lista en una simple farmacia o en el cajon de casi cualquier persona mayor de 80 años...Exceptuando antibioticos, morficos... Siempre podremos acudir al medico y explicar que salimos para un viaje a Asia o similar y estamos preparando un botiquin.... 

Es bueno familiarizarse con el uso de todas estas medicaciones. Un libro de emergencias basico y uno de medicamentos puede ser de gran ayuda. (Medimecum)


Si de verdad llegamos a Madmax no creo que sea tan facil acudir al centro de salud o conseguir un antibiotico para una muela....


Continuara.....


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Ago 2012)

No olvideis leer y tener a mano esto:

MANUAL DE SUPERVIVENCIA DEL SAS, EL (Color) - John Lofty Wiseman - Google Libros


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Hamijos, llegados a este punto, ya tenemos una buena base y estructura sobre la que debatir y profundizar en opciones detalladas.

Para organizar y estructurar el detalle de las medidas (y no pecar de superficiales) os propongo que debatamos de forma ordenada sobre cada uno de los puntos que están reflejados en el 2º post del hilo.

Empezamos por el primer apartado:

*1. - Opciones para los AHORROS
*
1.1 - Opciones en mercados financieros fuera de España

Sería interesante debatir sobre las formas de adquirir fondos de inversión en otros países y tratar el tema de las diferentes divisas en los distintos escenarios que se os ocurran.
Cualquier otro tema, bienvenido será.

1.2 - Opciones en mercados financieros en España

Pocas opciones se ven aquí, pero de nuevo cualquier idea será bienvenida.

1.3 - Opciones en mercados metaleros / alimentación

Un clásico del foro ::

Cuando terminemos de recoger y detallar todas las ideas de estos apartados, podemos pasar al siguiente apartado y aplicar la misma dinámica.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Vamos a morir cienes de veces...


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Vamos a morir cienes de veces...



Unos primero que otros .... ::


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Unos primero que otros .... ::



Ta claro. Maravilloso sistema capitalista que a alguien beneficiará.


----------



## Deudor (14 Ago 2012)

Estoy deacuerdo en el timing propuesto: 12/18 meses
Inestabilidad política, igual algún populista ultra de cualquier bando, podría ser el desencadenante de conflicto civil.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Cuanta gratitud éste Bertok, 3 thanks, querrá hacer hamijos...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

biolton dijo:


> A ver si hago un pequeño aporte:
> 
> Preparacion Sanitaria.... Muy brevemente y acepto sugerencias...
> 
> ...



Otro que no pone tildes. Será contagioso. quita, quita...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Otro que no pone tildes. Será contagioso. quita, quita...



Por hay había un multi que presumía de ser médico...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Por hay había un multi que presumía de ser médico...



Uy!, he dicho hay y era ahí, como ahora no tengo quien me corriga, me tengo que preocupar yo...


----------



## piensaflexible (14 Ago 2012)

Bueno bueno..si tan mal se pone todo, no es mejor irse a Tailandia o algun pais asi y plantar lechugas, sin tener que pagar al EStado un huevo y parte del otro?
Por que aqui tenemos expolicación de nuestras carteras, via impuestos, para varias decadas..


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Cuanta gratitud éste Bertok, 3 thanks, querrá hacer hamijos...



quite, quite, ..... circule y siga a lo suyo.::


----------



## biolton (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Otro que no pone tildes. Será contagioso. quita, quita...



En el MADMAX puedes morir por andar perdiendo el tiempo con las tildes... Prima la velocidad. 

PD. Ahi hay un burro que dice Ay! 

Saludos!!


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> quite, quite, ..... circule y siga a lo suyo.::



Ya se arrepiente de los thanks? Ya no vamos a ser amigüitos? 

Lo de mandar circular se les da muy bien por aquí a algunos de los más posteadores a otros que lo son menos, no?


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

biolton dijo:


> En el MADMAX puedes morir por andar perdiendo el tiempo con las tildes... Prima la velocidad.
> 
> PD. Ahi hay un burro que dice Ay!
> 
> Saludos!!



Si vamos a morir cienes de veces, por una más no pasa nada...

karman ya se autocorrigió antes de que llegara el corregidor, que ya le echaba de menos, o era de más?


----------



## grillo35 (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, llegados a este punto, ya tenemos una buena base y estructura sobre la que debatir y profundizar en opciones detalladas.
> 
> Para organizar y estructurar el detalle de las medidas (y no pecar de superficiales) os propongo que debatamos de forma ordenada sobre cada uno de los puntos que están reflejados en el 2º post del hilo.
> 
> ...





Se pueden comprar fondos de inversion domicilados en luxemburgo a traves de cualquier supermercado financiero, teniendo en cuenta eso si que operan a traves de cuentas omnibus.

Ademas hay algunas entidades extranjeas que permiten comprar fondos domiciliados en el extranjeros a tu nombre.

No obstante, desde mi punto de vista, la seguridad viene mas por el activo en el que invierte el fondo que por donde este domiciliado...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Ya se arrepiente de los thanks? Ya no vamos a ser amigüitos?
> 
> Lo de mandar circular se les da muy bien por aquí a algunos de los más posteadores a otros que lo son menos, no?



karman ha oido que hay un post dedicado a todos los putosdires (en genérico)


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Se pueden comprar fondos de inversion domicilados en luxemburgo a traves de cualquier supermercado financiero, teniendo en cuenta eso si que operan a traves de cuentas omnibus.
> 
> Ademas hay algunas entidades extranjeas que permiten comprar fondos domiciliados en el extranjeros a tu nombre.
> 
> No obstante, desde mi punto de vista, la seguridad viene mas por el activo en el que invierte el fondo que por donde este domiciliado...



Por favor, detalle "omnibus" y sus efectos.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Se pueden comprar fondos de inversion domicilados en luxemburgo a traves de cualquier supermercado financiero, teniendo en cuenta eso si que operan a traves de cuentas omnibus.
> 
> Ademas hay algunas entidades extranjeas que permiten comprar fondos domiciliados en el extranjeros a tu nombre.
> 
> No obstante, desde mi punto de vista, la seguridad viene mas por el activo en el que invierte el fondo que por donde este domiciliado...



Con lo fácil que es COMPRAR EN BOLSA que ganas de liarlo... ésta perversa ingeniería financiera...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por favor, detalle "omnibus" y sus efectos.



Ha dicho por favor, se le habrá escapao.

A mí me suena entre ovni y troll-e-bus. Y el efeto, la muete imediata


----------



## atika (14 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio para seguirlo y no perderlo


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por favor, detalle "omnibus" y sus efectos.



Es tipico en brokers españoles que ofrecen instrumentos extranjeros. En lugar de tener una cuenta para cada cliente (como se hace tipicamente con cosas de España) tienen una sola cuenta a efectos legales y un libro interno con las acciones/fondos/gaitas que corresponden a cada cliente.

Se supone que representaria un follon considerable en caso de quiebra del broker.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es tipico en brokers españoles que ofrecen instrumentos extranjeros. En lugar de tener una cuenta para cada cliente (como se hace tipicamente con cosas de España) tienen una sola cuenta a efectos legales y un libro interno con las acciones/fondos/gaitas que corresponden a cada cliente.
> 
> Se supone que representaria un follon considerable en caso de quiebra del broker.



Cuentas Ómnibus y la Fe del Inversor


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es tipico en brokers españoles que ofrecen instrumentos extranjeros. En lugar de tener una cuenta para cada cliente (como se hace tipicamente con cosas de España) tienen una sola cuenta a efectos legales y un libro interno con las acciones/fondos/gaitas que corresponden a cada cliente.
> 
> Se supone que representaria un follon considerable en caso de quiebra del broker.



Como estudiamos, los tentáculos de los poderosos son insospechados, o no?

El hilo reivindicativo de karman ya supera las 5000 visitas. karman cree que burbuja.info es muy leido...


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Exacto, ahi esta explicado con mas detalle.


----------



## grillo35 (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por favor, detalle "omnibus" y sus efectos.



Ese es uno de los puntos oscuros, ya que no he conseguido que la CNMV responda a mis consultas. Solo lo han hecho las propias entidades.

Las cuentas omnibus son cuentas de valores globales de terceros a nombre de la entidad comercializadora del fondo (inversis, tressis, renta 4,etc), donde se depositan las participaciones que cada cliente compra. Cada entidad comercializadora lleva un registro interno con los datos del cliente que ha realizado la operacion, de manera que no hay cuentas de valores individuales para simplificar y ahorrar costes.

En caso de quiebra del comercializador se supone que no se puede tocar esa cuenta omnibus, y que el saldo de participaciones de cada cliente seria traspasado a otra entidad.

Yo prefiero que las participaciones esten a mi nombre, pero tambien es cierto que en el extranjero las cuentas omnibus llevan funcionando muchos años sin ningun problema.

En cuanto a comprar acciones o fondos, por el pricipio de diversificacion, y por la eficiencia de fiscalidad y de costes, mucho mejor los fondos...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuentas Ómnibus y la Fe del Inversor



El himbersó ése debe ser un isesato


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuentas Ómnibus y la Fe del Inversor



El Antonio R. Rico que publica el POST, será un putodire?, tendrá carnet de joputa? Lo será sin tenerlo? Tendrá alguna culpa? La culpa será de otros putosdires? tendrán éstos carnets o no les hacen falta?


----------



## Sitting Bull (14 Ago 2012)

Me sorprende que en el apartado de educación no haya nada escrito hasta la fecha.
A mi entender es la piedra angular.
No soy docente, pero creo que es necesario crear una escuela paralela en la que participen padres, madres y docentes para suplir las carencias de nuestro desastroso sistema educativo.
Es necesrio educar la conciencia social de las proximas generaciones y para eso tenemos que empezar por nosotros mismos.

Mientras el tonto sea el honrado no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es tipico en brokers españoles que ofrecen instrumentos extranjeros. En lugar de tener una cuenta para cada cliente (como se hace tipicamente con cosas de España) tienen una sola cuenta a efectos legales y un libro interno con las acciones/fondos/gaitas que corresponden a cada cliente.
> 
> Se supone que representaria un follon considerable en caso de quiebra del broker.



Ésto es una plaga de gente que por MIEDO a morir en el Mad Mas no pone tíldes...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Me sorprende que en el apartado de educación no haya nada escrito hasta la fecha.
> A mi entender es la piedra angular.
> No soy docente, pero creo que es necesario crear una escuela paralela en la que participen padres, madres y docentes para suplir las carencias de nuestro desastroso sistema educativo.
> Es necesrio educar la conciencia social de las proximas generaciones y para eso tenemos que empezar por nosotros mismos.
> Mientras el tonto sea el honrado no hay nada que hacer.



Se le ha escapao una tilde y se ha comio una letrita.


----------



## Sitting Bull (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Se le ha escapao una tilde y se ha comio una letrita.



Gracias por el apunte, lo de la tilde va a ser que no, fijese mejor. Entre todos lo haremos todo.


----------



## biolton (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> *Ésto* es una plaga de gente que por MIEDO a morir en el Mad Mas no pone tíldes...



Y a mi entender tu pones de mas, y troleas en exceso.... Prefiero no poner ninguna a ponerlas mal y dar clases.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Me sorprende que en el apartado de educación no haya nada escrito hasta la fecha.
> A mi entender es la piedra angular.
> No soy docente, pero creo que es necesario crear una escuela paralela en la que participen padres, madres y docentes para suplir las carencias de nuestro desastroso sistema educativo.
> Es necesrio educar la conciencia social de las proximas generaciones y para eso tenemos que empezar por nosotros mismos.
> ...



Bueno, si no es la roja es la verde.

Es que como no se si es un multi putodire o no, no sé a que atenerme, si me la quiere meter doblada o no. Ahora se lo vuelvo a recordar...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte, lo de la tilde va a ser que no, fijese mejor. Entre todos lo haremos todo.



Yo creo que si que le gustaría metérmela doblada, pero que no se esfuerce. Lo de las tildes después de un porrón de años no sale así como así, o que se creía.


----------



## Sitting Bull (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Yo creo que si que le gustaría metérmela doblada, pero que no se esfuerce. Lo de las tildes después de un porrón de años no sale así como así, o que se creía.




Tiene usted la piel muy fina. hagaselo mirar.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

biolton dijo:


> Y a mi entender tu pones de mas, y troleas en exceso.... Prefiero no poner ninguna a ponerlas mal y dar clases.



No es correcto.

Si que hay controversia entre si hacerlo o no, por lo que se ha optado porque sea opcional, el que quiera que lo haga y el que no, pues no.


----------



## pepo0 (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Yo creo que si que le gustaría metérmela doblada, pero que no se esfuerce. Lo de las tildes después de un porrón de años no sale así como así, o que se creía.



el primer sí, se acentúa ... meeeccc

qué se creía (el "qué" también) ... meeeeecccc y me paso por el forro las nuevas reglas de las rae que dicen que no hace falta, cada vez habrá menos reglas y gente más cortita.

es ustek un hijnorante sin conosimentoh ::


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Tiene usted la piel muy fina. hagaselo mirar.



Que no se esfuerce más. Y para que no haya malos entendidos lo de la metida doblada proviene del argot taurino, y el buen o mal empleo de la espada al entrar a matar.


----------



## Perchas (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> Si vamos a morir cienes de veces, por una más no pasa nada...
> 
> karman ya se autocorrigió antes de que llegara el corregidor, que ya le echaba de menos, o era de más?



*A la lista de ignorados derechito, es usted insoportable, un plasta*.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

pepo0 dijo:


> el primer sí, se acentúa ... meeeccc
> 
> qué se creía (el "qué" también) ... meeeeecccc y me paso por el forro las nuevas reglas de las rae que dicen que no hace falta, cada vez habrá menos reglas y gente más cortita.
> 
> es ustek un hijnorante sin conosimentoh ::



Yo no he dicho en ningún lao que ponga toas, o que toas las que ponga estén bien puestas, pero bien está que venga a lamer la mano que le dá de comer...


----------



## biolton (14 Ago 2012)

karman dijo:


> *No es correcto*.
> 
> Si que hay controversia entre si hacerlo o no, por lo que se ha optado porque sea opcional, el que quiera que lo haga y el que no, pues no.



Perdona pero controversia ninguna. Si es correcta mi afirmacion de:

A- Es correcto que troleas
B- Es correcto que ESTO *nunca* lleva tilde a diferencia de ESTA o ESTOS en donde si hay controversia y se aceptan las dos formas. ESTO NUNCA LLEVA TILDE. 

De nada.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> *A la lista de ignorados derechito, es usted insoportable, un plasta*.



Con todos los que son van a tener que pedir la vez para defender al masca... esperan algún beneficio adicional...


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

biolton dijo:


> Perdona pero controversia ninguna. Si es correcta mi afirmacion de:
> 
> A- Es correcto que troleas
> B- Es correcto que ESTO *nunca* lleva tilde a diferencia de ESTA o ESTOS en donde si hay controversia y se aceptan las dos formas. ESTO NUNCA LLEVA TILDE.
> ...



Depende de donde saques la información, pero tampoco voy a discutir por eso... de ahí la controversia, de que des con uno que dice que no lleva o con el que no dice eso.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Tiene usted la piel muy fina. hagaselo mirar.



toro sentado = pato sentado.

La imaginació al podé...

Me han dicho que el toro-bull putodirestó está escondido y que no se atreve a salir a la calle, que to el mundo le mira un poco mal, vamos más bien que no está mu bien visto y que ni le miran, que tiene mu mala imagen, por una larga trayestoria de excesos, lo mismo que otros muchos putosdires.


----------



## karman (14 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte, lo de la tilde va a ser que no, fijese mejor. Entre todos lo haremos todo.



Y cobraremos todos igual? O no habrá cambiado nada como hasta ahora?


----------



## alfa romeo (14 Ago 2012)

me gustaría aportar un documental sobre la experiencia del trueque en la argentina post corralito.

altamente recomendable:

Red Global de Trueque: Documental Trueque


----------



## zebro (14 Ago 2012)

Si citais continuamente a los trolls, no sirve de nada tenerlos ignorados... Y si se les da de comer... pues como garrapatas. A lo nuestro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ago 2012)

Casi todos tenemos carnet de conducir como mínimo de coche y moto, pero para los que vivimos muy cerca del mar sobre todo (a los de interior no estaría de más) sería interesante tener unos mínimos conocimientos de navegación en mar con el Patrón de Navegación Básica (PNB).
El año que viene igual empiezo este.

Títulos Náuticos - Patrón de Navegación Básica (PNB), Patrón de Embarcaciones de Recreo (PER), Patrón de Yate y Capitán de Yate


----------



## Thebore (14 Ago 2012)

*Autodefensa*:

Táctica y estratégia.

Lo de las escopetas está muy bien pero no deja de ser una solución individual.
Hay que buscar soluciones de autodefensa colectivas. 
Estoy buscando un enlace a un libelo que tengo que se llama "Hacia Una Milicia Ciudadana" que publicó la Federación Anarquista de Juventudes Libertarias (FIJL) hace muchos años. 
Solo encontré el índice y el prólogo. Googleando se puede conseguir en alguna libreria "de viejo" on line.

Si no encuentro link, lo escanearé.

No es un libro teórico. 

Os dejo el índice para que os hagáis una idea.



Spoiler



INDICE
Prólogo.............................................................................1
Lee esto primero....................................................................3
Introducción........................................................................4
Parte 1: Principios de resistencia armada
.....Organización y actividad libertaria............................................7
.....Fundamentos de las operaciones de combate......................................9
..........Objetivo/masa/economía de fuerza/maniobra................................10
..........Unidad de mando/seguridad/sorpresa.......................................11
..........Simplicidad..............................................................12
.....Las funciones del combate en tierra...........................................13
..........Inteligencia (información)...............................................13
..........Movilidad................................................................15
..........Armamento................................................................17
Parte 2: Organización y Dirección de una guerra de guerrillas......................19
.....Propósito.....................................................................19
.....Organización..................................................................20
..........Formación/fase organizativa..............................................20
..........Armas, municiones y explosivos...........................................21
..........Facilidades de mantenimiento/comida......................................23
..........Asistencia médica/la población...........................................24
.....Tácticas de las unidades de guerrilla.........................................25
..........Primeras operaciones/seguridad operacional/conducta general..............25
..........Marcha...................................................................26
..........Descanso.................................................................27
..........Comunicaciones simples/obstáculos en las carreteras......................28
..........Sabotaje en las carreteras...............................................29
..........Emboscada a vehículos solos..............................................30
..........Ataques sorpresa.........................................................32
..........Ataque sorpresa a un puesto pequeño......................................33
..........Ataque al sistema de comunicaciones......................................34
..........Ataque a la red de ferrocarriles.........................................36
..........Ataque al sistema energético.............................................42
..........Un depósito de fuel......................................................43
..........Ataque a un aeropuerto...................................................45
..........Destrucción de un puente.................................................46
.....Tácticas de las fuerzas de seguridad..........................................47
Parte 3: Organización y actividad del movimiento civil de resistencia..............51
.....Organización..................................................................51
..........Funciones de la resistencia civil/reclutamiento/actividades..............51
.....Operaciones de terror de las fuerzas de seguridad.............................53
.....Actividades del movimiento civil de resistencia...............................54
..........Ocultamiento de armas y explosivos/impresión ilegal/propaganda...........54
..........Seguridad de las casas de seguridad/comunicaciones.......................55
..........Comportamiento durante el interrogatorio/conducta en la prisión..........58
..........Acciones de los civiles..................................................59

.....La última fase de la resistencia: el levantamiento general....................61
.....Técnicas de lucha usadas por el enemigo durante la represión de los
.....levantamientos................................................................65
..........Entradas a las ciudades en la zona de un levantamiento/ley marcial/aislar
..........un área de agitación.....................................................65
..........El área de reunión del enemigo...........................................66
..........Punto de penetración/avance en las calles/eliminación de barricadas/
..........despejar grandes edificios...............................................67
..........Despejar un área abierta.................................................68
..........Ocupación de la ciudad...................................................69
..........Desarmamento/registros...................................................70

Observaciones finales..............................................................73
Indice.............................................................................74


----------



## Sealand (14 Ago 2012)

Aprender a cooperar con gente de bien aunque tenga una manera de pensar diferente. Muchas veces surgen roces y enemistades absurdas fruto de diferencias estúpidas como las simpatías por un determinado equipo de fútbol, ser de un pueblo vecino con el que hay rivalidad, ser muy religioso/ateo, ser de izquierdas/derechas y demás.

Lo que debe prevalecer es la integridad y el compromiso de la persona.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Ago 2012)

Thebore dijo:


> *Autodefensa*:
> 
> Táctica y estratégia.
> 
> ...



Creo que mucha gente estaria interesada en ese libro, yo el primero, si lo escaneas y lo subes se te agradecera enormemente. Gracias.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Vamos coño, no me creo que no se os ocurran o tengáis planes para preservar la integridad de los ahorros.


----------



## Thebore (14 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Creo que mucha gente estaria interesada en ese libro, yo el primero, si lo escaneas y lo subes se te agradecera enormemente. Gracias.



No encontré ningún link, así que lo estoy escaneando y lo subo...


----------



## Thebore (14 Ago 2012)

Descarga - MediaFire​
Bueno ahí va el link al documento que comparto por el mero interés histórico y madmaxístico del mismo...:: 

Perdonar mi bisoñez en estos temas, me ha salido bastante pesado (70 mb) y no logré meter un link directo a la descarga en Mediafire por lo que hay que darle al botón verde [Download] que aparece en la esquina superior derecha de la ventana.
A ver si alguien se anima a actualizar el tema porque hay que tener en cuenta que es una traducción que se realizó en los años 80 de un texto americano de los 70. De ahí que alguno de sus aspectos esté totalmente desfasado e incluso suenen muy inocentes algunas de las tácticas y propuestas.
Aún así me parece un documento muy interesante.

Acabo con una cita que queda de letrado enrollado.

“Nuestra época no necesita escribir consignas poéticas sino ejecutarlas” (Internacional Situacionista)

Disfrutarlo y espero recoger tempestades...


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Thebore dijo:


> Descarga - MediaFire​
> Bueno ahí va el link al documento que comparto por el mero interés histórico y madmaxístico del mismo...::
> 
> Perdonar mi bisoñez en estos temas, me ha salido bastante pesado (70 mb) y no logré meter un link directo a la descarga en Mediafire por lo que hay que darle al botón verde [Download] que aparece en la esquina superior derecha de la ventana.
> ...



Recogido :Aplauso:


----------



## Cosmic girl (15 Ago 2012)

jam14 dijo:


> Repito, que sólo los borregos necesitan un pastor... :rolleye:





...y los borregos están todos como cabras.


----------



## chafamandurrias (15 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/41092-defensa-del-madmaxismo.html

¡Atención al calzado!

EN DEFENSA DEL MADMAXISMO

He leido los mensajes que había hace un rato en el post proponiendo la creación de una sección madmaxista (en el foro burbuja inmobiliaria) y me he retirado a meditar en Word sobre las impresiones que me ha producido lo leído.

Una sugerencia que me ha parecido buena es la de visitar más y utilizar más, si me apetece decir algo, la sala de descanso. Creo que también podría ir allí la creación literaria en torno a “la burbuja”.

Otra idea, la de un mayor número de lectores en la sala “principal” para satisfacción del ego, la he considerado, porque hace años que escribo y la cuestión de a qué da uno publicidad, no es nueva. Mi posición, a fecha de hoy, es que creo que en el mundo de ruido en que vivimos se atienden más a los susurros que a las altas voces. Si algo tiene interés, ya circulará, y si no lo tiene que se marchite. Una forma de intentar lavarme las manos en cuanto a la solidaridad con mi especie, sólo por si pudiera ser de interés, sin pretensiones. 
Como persona que escribe me interesa sobre todo el espejo, gustarme a mí mismo.

Respecto al humor como excipiente argumental, suscribo eso de que “Una rama de espino en la mano de un ebrio, tal es el humor en boca de un necio”. Creo que el humor hay que usarlo con cuidado. Me gusta el humor, pero tengo problemas para sincronizar mi risa con la de los demás, aunque nada me gusta más que reír con otros.

No se bien qué se entiende por Madmaxismo, aunque recuerdo haber leido algún comic ambientado en una especie de Edad Media Postecnológica con tipos duros rapiñando la chatarra y el escaso combustible en un ambiente violento.

Si por Madmaxismo se entiende ser pesimista en cuanto al futuro lo soy. Aunque optimista en el sentido apreciar la vida a pesar de sus inconvenientes.

Creo que ser “burbujista” puede ser, para algunas personas, una forma de Madmaxismo. Para otras pueden ser Madmaxistas las personas que se interesan en exceso por el Cambio Climático. Para otras las que se interesan en exceso por la gripe aviar. Para otras las que se interesan en exceso por el futuro de los suministros energéticos. Para otras (Madmaxismo Maltusiano) los que se interesan demasiado por la superpoblación del planeta. Para otras los que se interesan demasiado por la geopolítica y las guerras. 

En contrapartida, y desde esos puntos de vista pueden verse como “pepítos climáticos”, “pepitos pandémicos” , “pepítos enérgéticos”, “pepitos maltusianos” o “pepitos geopolíticos”, a quienes no parecen interesarse por asuntos que algún día pueden llamar a su puerta. ¿Y qué se entiende por exceso? Consulte a su psiquiatra. Si son sus familiares y/o amigos quienes lo consultan a sus espaldas el “exceso” se da por supuesto.

Las tonterías madmaxistas me desagradan por lo que tienen de tonterías. Lo mismo que las tonterias pepitiles o las tonterías burbujistas. Las predicciones de fecha y hora ni me interesan ni me han interesado nunca, las tendencias generales basadas en informaciónes lo más fiables posibles desde mi propio análisis crítico de su fiabilidad las tomo en consideración como posibilidad. 

Este verano se publico en La Vanguardia un artículo titulado “La venganza de Malthus”, lo siento, no tengo la reseña, pero no creo que sea dificil encontrarlo. Quizás Malthus no contaba con que la mecanización del campo y los fertilizantes pudieran aumentar tanto el rendimiento de los suelos cultivados, pero su razonamiento general sobre el crecimiento de la población y el de producción de alimentos siguen siendo fuertes y a considerar.

Hubo burbujas en siglos pasados (Los bulbos de tulipán), hubo dos guerras multinacionales en Europa en el siglo XX, se desmenbró la Unión Soviética, en la República Sudafricana hubo una transición que supuso un cambio muy palpable en la vida cotidiana, etc. No entiendo porqué algunas personas parecen tener aversión a considerar ese tipo de posibilidades. Cuando leo a Primo Leví, en “La tregua”

“La conversación recayó sobre mis zapatos, que ninguno de los dos, por razones evidentes, podía olvidar. Me explicó que no tener zapatos es una falta muy grave. Cuando hay guerra, hay que pensar en dos cosas antes que nada: en primer lugar en los zapatos, en segundo en la comida; y no a la inversa como cree el vulgo: porque quien tiene zapatos puede salir en busca de comida, mientras lo inverso no es verdad”

me alegro, en primer lugar, de no estar en su situación, y me siento agradecido de que haya recogido y transmitido una enseñanza importante.

Recordar el pasado en ocasines es peor que vaticinar el porvenir. Las riadas históricas nos dan una idea del caudal que puede llevar un río, por eso sabemos que no es bueno construir en el cauce, aunque no sepamos cuando será la próxima riada.

Algunos textos paleomadmaxistas:

Una mujer en Berlin. Anónima. Dos meses en Berlín, de abril a junio, en 1945. Los rusos entrando.

El país de las últimas cosas. Paúl Auster. Ficción. Madmaxista de lo más. 

El mundo es una prisión. Guglielmo Petroni. Unos meses en prisión por participar en la resistencia italiana. Cambio radical de su visión del mundo.

Desgracia J. M Coetze. Un cambio brusco de vida en Republica Sudafricana tras el fin del regimen de segregación racial. 

Las moscas del otoño. Irene Némirovsky. De nobleza terrateniente en la Rusia antes de la revolución a “parisinos” buscandose la vida.

Mi travesía de los Pirineos. Lisa Fittko. Vivencias con alemanas prisioneras en el campo de concentración de Gurs, en el sur de Francia, cerca de la frontera española. 

La isla. Aldous Huxley. En una isla paradisíaca, con un sistema social ingenuo y descrito como feliz, hay petroleo. Un país vecino se interesa por ayudarles a modernizarse.

Leo el foro porque a partir del asunto de la burbuja inmobiliaria se tratan temas “colaterales” que me interesan y sigo: economía internacional, geopolítica, etc. Porque me evito visitar otras webs que que se reseñan suficientemente. Porque encuentro inteligencia y la posibilidad de retroalimentación, de interacción, y eso le falta a la prensa, a la radio y a la televisión. 


Quien no tiene qué hacer, con el culo caza moscas.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Ago 2012)

Thebore dijo:


> Descarga - MediaFire​
> Bueno ahí va el link al documento que comparto por el mero interés histórico y madmaxístico del mismo...::
> 
> Perdonar mi bisoñez en estos temas, me ha salido bastante pesado (70 mb) y no logré meter un link directo a la descarga en Mediafire por lo que hay que darle al botón verde [Download] que aparece en la esquina superior derecha de la ventana.
> ...



Muchisimas gracias, dios le conceda salud, amor y dinero en abundancia, asi como muchas mujeres y rebaños sanos.


----------



## yomango tupagas (15 Ago 2012)

Sitting Bull dijo:


> Me sorprende que en el apartado de educación no haya nada escrito hasta la fecha.
> A mi entender es la piedra angular.
> No soy docente, pero creo que es necesario crear una escuela paralela en la que participen padres, madres y docentes para suplir las carencias de nuestro desastroso sistema educativo.
> Es necesrio educar la conciencia social de las proximas generaciones y para eso tenemos que empezar por nosotros mismos.
> ...



Una gran verdad, la edución (de verdad, no adoctrinamiento ni aborregamiento) es vital para construir otro futuro.
Aquí les dejo mi aporte, una película documental recien estrenada y de la que soy coproductor (bueno, junto a otros cientos de personas...  )

La Educación Prohibida | Un proyecto audiovisual para transformar la educación…


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (15 Ago 2012)

se ha reportado a los trolles, rogamos dejemos la política, los temas de ortografía y el sexo de los ángeles a parte para no manchar un hilo que* puede salvar muchas vidas*.

GRACIAS


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (15 Ago 2012)

Es conveniente tener armas legales en casa. 

Quedáos con un término:

*DIY*
Do It Yourself.​buscad en youtube.


hay todo tipo de planos de bayestas y armas de todo tipo, huertos solares, invernaderos, etc etc


----------



## 2x1 (15 Ago 2012)

Una persona para sobrevivir tiene que saber pescar y cazar con artes tradicionales. 

Nosotros venimos ya del Madmaxismo, así que ya está todo inventado.

Hay un libro ilustrado bastante bonito que se llama "La vida en el campo", no es una guía completa pero te enseña lo básico que tienes que saber. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (15 Ago 2012)

Como gestionemos nuestra información puede suponernos una diferencia entre vivir o morir.






Consejo: Diversifica tu información en tres grupos/categorías podemos llamarlas:

*Info A* e *Info B* e *Info X*

*Info A:* vital
Información vital sin la cual tus expectativas de sobrevivir se reducen drásticamente.
Ejemplos: Manuales médicos, guías de plantas venenosas, mapas, manuales electricos/agricolas...
Procedimiento: Guardar en papel, libros, fotocopias, carpetas, nunca en dispositivos digitales como e-books, pendrives, nunca dejar en "la nube" pues si todo se va a la mierda puede que no tengamos acceso a un PC e incluso a electricidad. *Guardar en papel y bolsa estanca portable.* La cual puedas transportar en tu coche hacia tu refugio. O llevar contigo si debes hacer un viaje medio-largo.


*Info B:* importante
Información que puede ayudarte a aprender a sobrevivir, pero no es vital.
Ejemplos: Manuales sobre coser, recetas con pocos alimentos, algo de ocio, manuales sobre animales, como hacer tu propia barca...
Procedimiento: No es necesario que pases todo a un formato analógico, pero es deseable tenerlo en libros.* Hazte con una biblioteca en papel para tu refugio.* Puedes hacer copias digitales en un disco extraible para tu equipo autónomo, pero olvídate de todo el conocimiento que este solo en la Red. No cuentes con él en los primeros meses al menos.

*Info X:* estratégica
Información sobre tus cuentas en el extranjero, tus claves secretas, la localización de tus reservas de alimento, direcciones de tus familiares en el extranjero... toda aquella información que pueda poner en peligro tus reservas o instalaciones que deseas mantener privadas.
Procedimiento: Debes *pasar y encriptar *toda esta información a un disco duro extraible o un USB que camuflarás en un rincón oculto fuera de tu refugio hasta que Internet y la electricidad vuelvan a restablecerse.
*Nunca se sabe quien puede usar esa información para joderte*, los que hoy son tus amigos en el comunio, moviendo las manitas para decir Sí, mañana pueden estar votando repartirse tus reservas de fideos deshidratados, tu plata o tus armas... pueden extorsionarte amenazando a tu familia para que les digas la localización de tus reservas.

*
No confíes en NADIE.*​


----------



## jam14 (15 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> tambien es cierto que en el extranjero las cuentas omnibus llevan funcionando muchos años sin ningun problema.




Eso díselo a los "himbersores" de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico... Entre otros muchos. :rolleye:


----------



## grillo35 (15 Ago 2012)

jam14 dijo:


> Iniciado por grillo35
> tambien es cierto que en el extranjero las cuentas omnibus llevan funcionando muchos años sin ningun problema
> 
> 
> Eso díselo a los "himbersores" de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico... Entre otros muchos. :rolleye:




No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. En Afinsa y forum fialtelico probablemente si que habia cuentas individuales donde se realizaban operaciones fraudulentas o erroneas. No mezclemos churras con merinas, un poquito de porfavor....::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2012)

yomango tupagas dijo:


> Una gran verdad, la edución (de verdad, no adoctrinamiento ni aborregamiento) es vital para construir otro futuro.
> Aquí les dejo mi aporte, una película documental recien estrenada y de la que soy coproductor (bueno, junto a otros cientos de personas...  )
> 
> La Educación Prohibida | Un proyecto audiovisual para transformar la educación…



No me has dado tiempo a ponerla :Aplauso: me alegro que seas coproductor.

Ayer mismo me enteré que habían existían radios sin pilas, fue el subforo de consumo responsable.

Esto va al apartado Mad-max pero puede servir 

Radio cristal con materiales caseros y reciclados

Sencillo Radio a Cristal de germanio


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

Gracias por todas las aportaciones. No sólo nos centremos en escenarios Mad-Max.

Hay muchas ideas que aportar en el terreno de los ahorros, formación, ....

A ver si conseguimos una herramienta de ayuda para la gente.


----------



## jam14 (15 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. En Afinsa y forum fialtelico probablemente si que habia cuentas individuales donde se realizaban operaciones fraudulentas o erroneas. No mezclemos churras con merinas, un poquito de porfavor....::




¿Pero llevaban o no llevaban años funcionando tan ricamente?... 

Y aplícate el cuento de no mezclar churras con merinas... ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por todas las aportaciones. No sólo nos centremos en escenarios Mad-Max.
> 
> Hay muchas ideas que aportar en el terreno de los ahorros, formación, ....
> 
> A ver si conseguimos una herramienta de ayuda para la gente.



Tienes razón

Diccionario de economía, ya lo he puesto alguna vez.

Enciclopedia y Diccionario de Economía - Wirtschaftslexikon


----------



## Alaguerre (15 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Necesitamos un líder creíble.



Aunque no soy de izquierdas el sindicalista este compañero de Gordillo que salió entrevista en El Gato al Agua me pareció alguien con mcuhos de los rasgos que quisiera yo en un lider para ayudar a desmontar toda esta mentira.


Defraudar a Hacienda…: ¿moral?, ¿inmoral? o ¿supervivencia? - El Manifiesto


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

No necesitamos entregarnos a las garras de un lider, aunque sí que "algo" actue como chispa.

Lo que sí necesitamos es honestidad, transparencia, guiarnos por la meritocracia, ..... y *ese es nuestro verdadero drama por lo lejos que estamos*.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Ago 2012)

Información gráfica, pero a pesar de ello de buena calidad. Fácil de almacenar, imprimir y distribuir. No sé cómo no se me pasó antes por la cabeza. Lo único malo es que está en inglés, y muchos términos técnicos y nombres de piezas no son de uso común, pero supongo que con un diccionario de bolsillo de esos que todos conservamos del cole puede llegar.

En apenas (edito) dieciocho gigas hay información enciclopédica suficiente como para empezar una civilización, cutre, pero civilización.

Index of ./ » iNFOTHREAD 


https://www.google.es/images?q=info...nt=firefox-a&hl=es&sa=X&oi=image_result_group

Un ejemplo:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

Esto es caviar: MFBH -p


----------



## Burbuoso (15 Ago 2012)

Estos son los hilos que hacen grande y diferente a burbuja, gracias bertok.
Lo añado a mis favoritos, junto al hilo de protección de ahorros de pringaete, entre otros.

No creo en una solución colectiva para este país (existen varios millones de "sujetos" que votan al cancer que les mata (PPSOE) por lo que debe presumirse la absoluta falta de una inteligencia colectiva.
Si creo en la solución individual, o a lo sumo, "tribal", de pequeños colectivos formados por personas afines, complementarias y bien integradas entre ellas.


----------



## Perchas (16 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No me has dado tiempo a ponerla :Aplauso: me alegro que seas coproductor.
> 
> Ayer mismo me enteré que habían existían radios sin pilas, fue el subforo de consumo responsable.
> 
> ...



Más importante que eso es disponer de una Transceptor (emisora) multibanda que incluya Onda Corta, cuando las redes colapsen volverán la telegrafia y los equipos de radioaficioados.

La comunicación será vital, y aquellos que dispongas de equipos tendrán ventaja.

Ahora se requiere de una licencia de radio operador, en españa se usan los indicativos EA, EB, y EC seguido del numero de la región y de dos o tres letras. No creo que en condiciones excepcionales haya alguien que te exija la licencia, jajajaja, 

Este por ejemplo es uno de los más modernos y avanzados portatil alimentado a 12 Volt. Yaesu FT-867D, impensable en su tamaño hace un lustro.








El mio ya tiene 30 años, aun funciona, me sirve para hablar con mi hijo cuando surca el Atlantico a 40000 pies, ambos disponemos de indicativo







El campechano tenia uno igual a éste cuando hable con él por radio hará 25 años. jajajaja, que tiempos aquellos !!!!!!

Que conste que este equipo era considerado como el Rolls Royce de los equipos de Radio junto con el Collins

.
.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2012)

2x1 dijo:


> Una persona para sobrevivir tiene que saber pescar y cazar con artes tradicionales.
> 
> Nosotros venimos ya del Madmaxismo, así que ya está todo inventado.
> 
> Hay un libro ilustrado bastante bonito que se llama "La vida en el campo", no es una guía completa pero te enseña lo básico que tienes que saber. Muy recomendable.



Gracias, lo acabo de descargar y creo que me será de gran ayuda.


----------



## kassimirovich (16 Ago 2012)

para los que tenemos poco dinero que tal comprar divisas y esconderlas en casa o tambien meter el dinero en casinos online: 888, pacific, party poker, pokerstar o en intermediarios (neteller, moneybookers etc) paypal no, por que es paypal españa.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Hago link al tremendo post de pringaete sobre la protección de los ahorros.


----------



## mmm (16 Ago 2012)

Los que no tengan en cuenta el peak oil verán un futuro bastante menos negro que los que sí lo hagan.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Todas las aportaciones son bien recibidas.


----------



## mmm (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todas las aportaciones son bien recibidas.



En mi opinión, y estimando según diversos informes (incluidos los que circulan dentro de la administración yanqui) que para el 2030 la producción bruta de crudo mundial sea la mitad que la actual y por tanto la neta (la obtenida teniendo en cuenta la TRE) sea sensiblemente inferior, la economía deberá reflejar ese impiortante dato. Estamos hablando de que para dentro de tan sólo 18 años el mundo tendrá menos de la mitad del petróleo actual. ¿Podemos tan sólo imaginarlo?

Pero es cuando la caída comience, dentro de pocos años, o quizá ya este mismo, la economía no podrá volver a crecer jamás pues la producción petrolífera irá descendiendo cada año.

Por tanto cualquier planificación personal habrá de tener en cuenta un escenerio de continua y cada vez más aguda crisis.

Otra opción es liarse una manta a la cabeza, lo cual un servidor tampoco descarta. ::


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Periódicamente voy incorporando nuevo contenido al 2º post del hilo. Acabo de incorporar información detallada de la Teoría del Ciclo Económico (Escuela Austriaca)


----------



## Lechu (16 Ago 2012)

Dejo esta lista por si vale


Algunos de los puntos son tonterías por ejemplo el 66 otros interesantes

LAS COSAS QUE DESAPARECEN DE LAS TIENDAS EN UNA EMERGENCIA

Etiquetas: emergencia, herramientas, lista, supermercado, supervivencia 0
LAS COSAS QUE DESAPARECEN DE LAS TIENDAS EN UNA EMERGENCIA

Esta lista (originalmente con productos) aseguran que se creo durante el asedio de Sarajevo, ha recibido alguna modificación desde entonces y aunque es para un desastre local, es muy orientativa.
Energía y herramientas
1. Generadores de energía eléctrica
2. Combustibles: gasolina, gasoil, parafina, alcohol, recargas de mechero, etc.
3. Cocinas y hornos a Propano o butano.
4. Botellas o bombonas propano o butano
5. Bidones vacios de plástico o metal para gasolina, pintura, etc.
6. Lámpara de aceite o sistema similar.
7. Armas de fuego, municiones, spray de pimienta, cuchillos, garrotes, palos y hondas (tirachinas).
8. Extintores y material contraincendios
9. Baterías de todos los tamaños… comprar las más alejada de caducidad
10. Material para pesca y caza
11. Cinta adhesiva
12. Lonas de plástico, toldos de lona, cuerdas diversas, piquetas
13. Velas
14. Botas y ropa de trabajo, cinturones, guantes, camisetas tejanas y duraderas
15. Linternas preferentemente recargables, recambio de bombillas, antorchas.
16. Madera seca de varias medidas para construir y resguardar
17. Material fungible de ferretería: pegamento, clavos, tuercas, tornillos, bombillas, alambre, etc.
18. Alarma de Monóxido de Carbono (con pilas)
19. Trampas para ratas
20. Los cuchillos y herramientas de afilado
21. Equipo de lluvia, botas de goma, etc.
22. Bombas de mano y sifones (para agua y combustibles)
23. Caja de herramientas o mesa de trabajo completa
24. Herramientas de jardinería y huerto
25. Sierras, hachas, y herramientas manuales de carpintería
26. Manuales de supervivencia y autosuficiencia
Agua y alimentación
27. Filtros y sistemas de purificación de agua
28. Abridores de latas.
29. Carbón
30. Bidones de Agua.
31. Mini Cocina a Gas propano con cartuchos de recambio
32. Utensilios de cocina y cubertería robustos
33. Papel de aluminio y plástico para cocina
34. Neveras portátiles
35. Miel / Jarabe / Azúcar blanco y moreno
36. Arroz – Frijoles – trigo
37. Aceite vegetal (para cocinar)
38. Comida enlatada de todo tipo
39. Vitaminas Crítica, debido a la forzada dieta en conserva
40. Leche en polvo y condensada
41. Atún (en aceite)
42. Especias para cocinar, vinagre, bicarbonato,
43. Harina, levadura y sal
44. Galletas,
45. Palomitas de maíz, mantequilla, frutos secos
46. Café, té, infusiones
47. Cigarrillos
48. Vinos / Licores (por sobornos o trueque, medicamentos, etc.)
49. Golosinas y caramelos
50. Chocolate o Cacao en tableta o en polvo
51. Semillas para huerto
52. Alimentos para perros y gatos
Higiene
53. Equipos de primeros auxilios con manual
54. Aseos portátiles de emergencia
55. Suministros para bebés: Pañales, cremas, toallitas húmedas, medicación especial para niños, etc.
56. Útiles de higiene femenina: compresas, tampax, depilación, champús, crema de cuerpo y manos, etc.
57. Útiles de higiene masculina: cuchillas de afeitar y jabón, champú, cepillo de dientes, enjuague bucal / hilo dental, cortaúñas, etc.
58. Ropa interior térmica (Parte superior e inferior)
59. Tablas y útiles de lavandería, pinzas para la ropa
60. Bolsas de basura de varias medidas
61. Papel higiénico, pañuelos desechables, toallas de papel húmedas (ahorran agua)
62. Detergente para la ropa líquido y jabones desinfectantes en pastilla
63. Suministros de limpieza de hogar: lejías, cera, aceites, estropajos, etc.
64. Aerosoles repelentes de mosquitos, cremas, mosquiteras, etc
Varios
65. Cerillas, mecheros, pedernal, etc.
66. Juegos de mesa.
67. Papel para escribir / bolígrafos / lápices / calculadoras solares
68. Revistas, diarios y libros
69. Botes, cubos, recipientes, estanterías de plástico para almacenamiento
70. Mochilas y bolsas. Carretillas manuales para transportar cargas pesadas.
71. Tijeras, telas y materiales de costura
72. Bicicletas y repuestos: neumáticos, bombas, cadenas, etc.
73. Sacos de dormir, mantas, almohadas, colchones
74. Gafas de lectura
75. Prendas de vestir para todo el año, especialmente de invierno por si falla la calefacción
76. Material para aislamiento de ventana
77. Cunas plegables y colchones inflables (para huéspedes extras)
78. Radio, televisión, teléfonos, etc.
79. Animales domésticos, cabras / pollos / conejos.
80. Dinero, oro, para comprar o sobornar.


LAS 100 COSAS QUE DESAPARECEN DE LAS TIENDAS EN UNA EMERGENCIA « Blog de Supervivencia


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Dejo esta lista por si vale
> 
> 
> Algunos de los puntos son tonterías por ejemplo el 66 otros interesantes
> ...



Recogido ::


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Actualizo con un Estudio de la OCU respecto a las ciudades más seguras e inseguras de españa


----------



## ahoracaigo (16 Ago 2012)

yomango tupagas dijo:


> Una gran verdad, la edución (de verdad, no adoctrinamiento ni aborregamiento) es vital para construir otro futuro.
> Aquí les dejo mi aporte, una película documental recien estrenada y de la que soy coproductor (bueno, junto a otros cientos de personas...  )
> 
> La Educación Prohibida | Un proyecto audiovisual para transformar la educación…



Una película genial, gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Incorporados varios links del 2º post.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2012)

Diamantes y piedras preciosas. 
Perlas.
Marfil de Mamut. Nuestra tienda Mammoth tusks
Obras de Arte.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Up.

Venga, a aportar ideas.


----------



## elmegaduque (17 Ago 2012)

--Creo que con conocimientos organizagtivos, armas, medicinas, entrenamiento y liderazgo, todo lo demás viene solo.


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Ago 2012)

Weno venga, here I go:

Mi firma, que ahora es:
Peak Prosperity | Insights for Prospering as Our World Changes

Soluciones de baja tecnología (lo del boli de la NASA y el lápiz de los rusos):
(original) Low-tech Magazine 
(spanish edition) Construye tu propio aero-generador

No sé cómo de fiable es, ni me he leido su libro, pero no está de más echarle un vistazo:
SURVIVING IN ARGENTINA

En educación yo pondría también las clases de HdS de Teoría del Capital. Si me tuviese que quedar sólo con una clase: 
Anarcocapitalista.com


Una cosa bertok, ¿No pones los hilos oficiales del oro y la plata? ¿ni si quiera los antiguos? 
Al menos este link sí que lo pondría:
Guia para iniciarse en la inversión en metales preciosos - Atanor – Guia para invertir en Oro y Plata


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Weno venga, here I go:
> 
> Mi firma, que ahora es:
> Peak Prosperity | Insights for Prospering as Our World Changes
> ...



Recogidos :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

up, que no se hunda en las tinieblas del foro.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

¿Son seguros los depósitos en bancos extranjeros?,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansión.com


----------



## karman (18 Ago 2012)

karman se encuentra en su compromiso de estar calladito un tiempecito, pero sale para decir a los "mirones" que cree que lo que estos chicos nos quieren decir con esta last call, es que realmente es la última llamada, pues como saben que estamos saliendo del agujero, van a empezar a cambiar su discurso a uno más gris. De momento ya hemos sacado la cabeza, luego viene el cuerpo y después el que haya seguido la doctrina burbujil y esté saneado y en liquidez, pueda continuar haciendo lo que hasta ahora pero de una forma más desahogada.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

Actualizado 2º post.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ago 2012)

Gran labor....muy buen segundo post....ya se donde entretenerme cuando acaben las vacaciones y vuelva a la monotonia del dia a dia.

Vamos a retroceder un par de generaciones...estos hijos de pvta se cargan la educacion....saben que esa es la base del desarrollo social....fuera educacion y mas que nunca futbol en vena.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

La morosidad y la contracción del crédito nos indican el fin de una era

Recomiendo una reflexión sosegada sobre los gráficos que aparecen en el link :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Vaaamos coño, para que los nocturnos aporten ideas.


----------



## p1p0 (19 Ago 2012)

Yo me mudo dentro de poco, dejo una gran ciudad para irme a una pequeña. Realmente me estoy planteando alquilar una piso con derecho a huerta cerca, pero tendría que renunciar a cosas, como a vivir a 7 km del curro, para irme a 40km, y sin posibilidad de transporte público entre otras muchas pegas, ¿Realmente creeis que merece la pena el tema del huerto?


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

p1p0 dijo:


> Yo me mudo dentro de poco, dejo una gran ciudad para irme a una pequeña. Realmente me estoy planteando alquilar una piso con derecho a huerta cerca, pero tendría que renunciar a cosas, como a vivir a 7 km del curro, para irme a 40km, y sin posibilidad de transporte público entre otras muchas pegas, ¿Realmente creeis que merece la pena el tema del huerto?



Te vas a dejar un buen pico en chofa. El huerto es buena idea pero no si lo tienes que abandonar todo para tener la puta huerta.

Te entretendrá, tendrás mejor salud y si las cosas vienen muy mal dadas (en absoluto descartable) tendrás algo donde agarrarte.


----------



## Arcano (19 Ago 2012)

Yo estoy acondicionando la casita de pueblo que tiene mi madre por si acaso hay que pasar una temporada allí hasta que todo se calme en caso de colapso estilo Argentina 2001, o tengo que enviar alli a vivir a mis padres si la ciudad deviene muy peligrosa. O incluso me tengo que largar yo. 

Tendré que disponer en el trastero de un mínimo de víveres, herramientas, una escopeta para cazar, etc, por si acaso hay desabastecimientos, claro. Tengo que hacer una lista de útiles, e ir comprándolos ya. En el futuro puede que su precio sea prohibitivo o sean algunos dificiles de encontrar.


No se si servirá para algo, pero lo pongo porsiaca. ienso:


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Arcano dijo:


> Yo estoy acondicionando la casita de pueblo que tiene mi madre por si acaso hay que pasar una temporada allí hasta que todo se calme en caso de colapso estilo Argentina 2001, o tengo que enviar alli a vivir a mis padres si la ciudad deviene muy peligrosa. O incluso me tengo que largar yo.
> 
> Tendré que disponer en el trastero de un mínimo de víveres, herramientas, una escopeta para cazar, etc, por si acaso hay desabastecimientos, claro. Tengo que hacer una lista de útiles, e ir comprándolos ya. En el futuro puede que su precio sea prohibitivo o sean algunos dificiles de encontrar.
> 
> ...



La lista de útiles la tienes, estimable aportación de un forero el otro día, en el 2º post.


----------



## Latun King (19 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *y que no nos quedan más de 18 meses antes de que se decidan a meter mano a los ahorros de los hispanistaníes.*
> 
> Abro paraguas.



Los pillados por las preferentes ya han perdido la mayor parte de sus ahorros y aquí todavía no hay ningún bankster condenado y expropiado.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Latun King dijo:


> Los pillados por las preferentes ya han perdido la mayor parte de sus ahorros y aquí todavía no hay ningún bankster condenado y expropiado.



Son las tapas de antes de comer. Miedo da el plato principal.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

De otro hilo, excelente video de 3,5 horas (los amos del dinero)

Queda recogido en el 2º post del hilo.

[YOUTUBE]r_j_-uJCIU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## karman (19 Ago 2012)

Latun King dijo:


> Los pillados por las preferentes ya han perdido la mayor parte de sus ahorros y aquí todavía no hay ningún bankster condenado y expropiado.



El que lamentablemente haya tenido que vender por falta de liquidez al precio que le hayan querido comprar, pero el que consiga no vender, terminará recuperando sus dineros con el tiempo. Ya va en camino.

Lo del bankster, que a mí me recuerda a ganster, no lo veremos.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

up. .


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Actualizado.

Tata Airpod: a producción el concepto de coche impulsado por aire comprimido - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Vendémiaire (20 Ago 2012)

No te canses. 

El MadMax faa schegarl !!!!


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> No te canses.
> 
> El MadMax faa schegarl !!!!



No es un hilo de madmax, que creo que no llegará hasta esos niveles.

Se trata de un hilo para ir aportando soluciones a diferentes problemas o temores.

Mientras más aportes sean, mejor ya que se dispondrá de más opciones )


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp


----------



## WinstonSmith (24 Ago 2012)

UPPPPPPpppppppp


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2012)

Andrew Jackson - El hombre que derrotó el sistema financiero

Andrew Jackson - Good Evil & The Presidency - PBS Documentary - YouTube


----------



## sweetamargo (24 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos. He leído el hilo entero de una sentada. Destaco la estrategia pie dentro pie fuera. La vertiente madmax la veo menos útil. 
Solo una idea metodológica: hay que poner a prueba las propuestas considerando los escenarios.
En ese sentido no hay que perder de vista que la energía puede ser un bien escaso o prohibitivamente caro. Ídem con internet, por lo que destaco la necesidad de crear una red social física. 
Por otra parte hay que evitar basarse en lo que no son verdades inmutables (por ejemplo alguien habló de ventajas fiscales). Mañana pueden no existir y por tanto no se pueden basar las estrategias en ellas.
A largo plazo educación educación y educación.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

sweetamargo dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos. He leído el hilo entero de una sentada. Destaco la estrategia pie dentro pie fuera. La vertiente madmax la veo menos útil.
> Solo una idea metodológica: hay que poner a prueba las propuestas considerando los escenarios.
> En ese sentido no hay que perder de vista que la energía puede ser un bien escaso o prohibitivamente caro. Ídem con internet, por lo que destaco la necesidad de crear una red social física.
> Por otra parte hay que evitar basarse en lo que no son verdades inmutables (por ejemplo alguien habló de ventajas fiscales). Mañana pueden no existir y por tanto no se pueden basar las estrategias en ellas.
> ...



Pie dentro y pie fuera en 2 sentidos:

1-Dentro y fuera de la economía ordinaria.
2-Dentro y fuera del país.

Todas las opciones merece la pena estudiarlas


----------



## windslegend (25 Ago 2012)

aldono dijo:


> Este hilo tendría que estar con chincheta.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con aldono


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Ago 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Alguien debe representarnos con valentía,alguien de nuestro bando.Recordemos que la casta es endogamica.
> 
> Necesitamos una punta de lanza,si pasamos todos a la acción será el caos.Seamos sensatos.



Salvapatrias NO.
Somos seres adultos y libres, comportémonos como tales. No más marionetas manejadas por intereses de la casta.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Ago 2012)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Se hace alusion al autoabastecimiento (tener un huerto en su propia casa). Otra opcion posible es pasar de los intermediarios en la medida de lo posible. Contactar a las ASCs existentes, crear nuevas ASCs:
> 
> _"¿Qué es la agricultura sostenida por la comunidad?
> 
> ...




Aportación al respecto. Hay tiendas ecológicas en ciudades que venden los productos que ellos mismos cultivan. Es una buena opción para surtirse de verduras y frutas. Al ser tiendas legales se paga el IVA, pero al menos no mantenemos intermediarios ni grandes cadenas comerciales.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Ago 2012)

Carnaval dijo:


> Yo creo que la única solución es acabar con la casta-charlatana de cualquier esquina o CCAA de españa, y la única forma que se me ocurre sin que haya derramamiento de sangre es a través del Ejercito, que pagamos entre todos, y creo que suman un total de 500000 efectivos, compartiendo todos ellos unos valores o ética parecidos, que és la soberania de España, dónde no hay sítio para tiranos varios.
> 
> Despues de la intervención militar, supongo que vendría una vida sin grandes lujos para la mayoria, por el tema de la deuda contraida desde hace años, pero una sociedad satisfecha de la eliminación de parásitos instalados en las diversas CCAA, y demás chiringuitos.
> 
> PD.- En resumidas cuentas, Ejercito acuartelado en las sedes de radio y TV de todas las CCAA, toma de control de los mismos y supresión de tiranos parasitarios varios, sin darles posibilidad de lloriquear a través de Radio o TV, por haber sido préviamente intervenidas.



*NO*
Ya nos llegó con Franco. Es la hora de formar una sociedad de hombres LIBRES, como hicieron en Suecia y en Noruega el siglo pasado.


----------



## Latun King (25 Ago 2012)

Huertos verticales. Cómo aprovechar el espacio para tener un huerto:





Plantar en botellas de plástico | Ecocosas

Aunque yo preferiría hacerlo con latas, porque con el tiempo el plástico al sol de degrada y se rompe.

Calentador de agua con botellas pet:






Calentador solar gratis con botellas PET | Ecocosas

También habría que llevar a cabo medidas anticastuza revolucionarias, pero no en plan 15m, saqueo de supermercados o destrozar mobiliario público. 

Si la gente se concienciara y fuera capaz de un lonchafinismo extremo durante algunas semanas, se haría mucho más daño a la castuza que con todas las tonterías que se han hecho hasta ahora.
Algunas de mis ideas sería no utilizar el coche ni repostar combustible salvo lo estrictamente necesario, como los transportistas y gente que lo necesita imperiosamente para trabajar. Otra idea sería no consumir ningun producto de loterías del estado. Aunque estas medidas perjudicarían enormemente a gasolineros y loteros, pero es que si seguimos así, dentro de poco no lo haremos como medida, sino porque no nos queda ni un céntimo de euro.

Bajas masivas de compañías telefónicas y de iberdrola, velas y linternas y los productos frescos directamente del supermercado al plato. Esto sería temporal, hasta que rectificasen con sus tarifas-estafa.


----------



## Exor (25 Ago 2012)

Copypasteo un articulo de un blog que creo que coincide plenamente en el espiritu de este hilo:



> A muchos científicos también nos gusta la ciencia ficción. Y de ello dan fe numerosas noticias, como la que hoy os reproduciremos más abajo. No se trata de escribir libros (o guiones de filmes) sobre este tema, sino de proponer lo que se denominan “experimentos mentales”, algo más común en el ámbito de las ciencias físicas que en el de las experimentales. Asistir a todas las ponencias de un congreso, repletas de detalles técnicos (muchos de los cuales tan solo interesan a un grupito muy reducido de expertos) puede convertirse en una actividad soberanamente aburrida. Por esta razón, no me extraña la nota de prensa “árboles negros crecen en un mundo con dos soles”, que llega como “noticia destacada” desde un congreso de astronomía. ¡Pura ciencia ficción! Seguro que muchos asistentes se divirtieron, y no me extraña. Ahora bien, podrían realizarse iniciativas más útiles para la sociedad, sin que por ello denoste las especulaciones que abajo os muestro. Imaginémonos una en la que equipos de investigadores transdisciplinares analicen sesudamente los principales riesgos que pudieran llevar nuestra civilización hacia el colapso. Mientras que otros analicen como contrarrestar tales riesgos. Por lo que he visto en filmes bélicos, en las que intervienen submarinos, estas se denominarían “contramedidas”. Pues bien, tal ejercicio podría atesorar sumo interés con vistas a analizar los riesgos a los que estamos sujetos, así como las posibles vías para evadirlos. Los libros y filmes sobre grandes catástrofes y cataclismos de todo tipo suelen alcanzar un gran éxito de audiencia entre los ciudadanos. Dudo que alguien ponga en duda tal afirmación. Por tanto, se trata de despertar el interés de la opinión pública e ilustrarla al mismo tiempo a cerca de las debilidades que padecen nuestras estructuras socio-económicas y tecnológicas (impactos que atentan contra la sustentabilidad, salud pública, medio ambiente, etc.), frente a la capacidad de reacción disponible. Tal iniciativa o programa podría servir para que todos reflexionemos acerca de nuestras acciones presentes y repercusiones futuras. Se que muchos de vosotros sostendréis que se malgastaría el dinero. Francamente no soy de la misma opinión. Me explico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciencia Inversa: El colapso de la Civilización


----------



## scratch (25 Ago 2012)

Me lo guardo para luego, que es mu largo


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

Actualizado el post 2º, opciones de alimentación.

Gracias por los últimos aportes.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Ago 2012)

No había visto este hilo hasta hoy, os felicito y doy las gracias a todos.
He echado en falta una idea para la "mochila": vitaminas. 
Podemos pasar semanas comiendo mal o poco y el sistema inmunológico se va a resentir haciéndonos más propensos a padecer enfermedades. Tomar un comprimido cada día con las necesidades diarias de vitaminas y oligoelementos nos mantendrá más sanos.

En mi caso, somos personas mayores y, salvo guerra o similar preferiríamos quedarnos en la ciudad. Eso complica asegurar los alimentos básicos para almacenar. Pensad que muchos mayores, por problemas de tensión arterial, no podemos comer alimentos enlatados o embutidos (jamón, chorizo, etc) o queso porque llevan mucha sal. Así que veo dificultades para conseguir una alimentación equilibrada en cuanto a proteínas. He visto que venden huevo deshidratado. Otra opción sería combinar legumbres y cereales porque se complementan. De todos modos, si la cosa se pusiese tan mal sería mejor emigrar...

He hecho un pequeño esquema de alimentos a guardar en el trastero para sobrevivir uno o dos meses:

- Agua: si no hay, puede destilarse como indicáis en los vídeos que ha aportado Mabuse: Como desalar el agua de mar de forma casera | NoticiasCuriosas

- Vegetales "frescos": verduras, setas, frutas, tomates, pimientos y algas deshidratadas

- Legumbres: alubias, garbanzos, lentejas...

- Cereales: arroz, pasta, harina: blancos e integrales

- Frutos secos, de todo tipo (tienen muchas proteínas y vitaminas)

- Aceite

- Leche en polvo

- Miel

- Galletas 

- Dos o tres envases de complejos vitamínicos

No se me ocurren más cosas para personas mayores e hipertensas


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes

Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Ago 2012)

Otra idea: construyan su propia cocina solar. Es muy sencillo, puede hacerse con cajas de cartón y utilizando como aislamiento bolas de papel de periódico arrugado. Yo tengo la mía, lo único que les costará algo de dinero es el vidrio que lleva encima.
Para fabricarse una cocina solar: 
Vídeo en youtube:

[YOUTUBE]G-Jj3T20qKo[/YOUTUBE]

Blog muy interesante: Cocina Solar
Otras webs:
Construir cocina solar: Construye tu horno solar - Terra.org
Cocinas de otros materiales: Planos para fabricar su horno solar y material para cocinar con el sol.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes
> 
> Historia del pensamiento económico: Menger, Hayek y Keynes



Muy buena y fácil de seguir.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zQ81C9moRkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2012)

Aumento de la Oferta Monetaria

[YOUTUBE]NIfCBhziQso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Bibliografía de La Teoría del Decrecimiento

decrecimiento: Bibliografía


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

Actualizado el 2º post


----------



## maumende (26 Ago 2012)

Buenas foreros,

Como expatriado me gustaría aportar algo a este estupendo hilo, demás de agradeceros vuestro trabajo y ayuda.

Dejo aqui un listado de paginas de búsqueda de trabajo y _recruiters_ (en muchos casos gratuitos) para la búsqueda de trabajo en Europa (esta lista esta mas centrada en Holanda). La mayoría de estas paginas son gratuitas tanto el registro como la búsqueda de ofertas.


Enlaces:

Contact | Meest gestelde vragen | Informatie | Afspraak - Manpower


HelloMonday | Hoe begin jij de week?
ImpressiveGreenApple personeelsbemiddeling voor administratief, secretarieel, commercieel, financieel, marketing en communicatie specialisten.
Top of Minds - Executive Search - Vacatures
Undutchables: Home
Benefit from Michael Page's Recruitment Expertise
Jobs in Netherlands - LARGEST listing of Netherlands Jobs - Apply for jobs in Netherlands
Blue Lynx


Home | Hays Recruiting experts worldwide
Contact: Abroad Experience
Fairlane | headhunters for consulting positions
EnglishLanguageJobs.com - Jobsite for English speaking candidates seeking a career in Europe
Projob
Living in the Netherlands for expats, by expats | Expatica The Netherlands
Jobs in Amsterdam - Netherlands (Holland)
home - Adams Multilingual Recruitment
Green Jobs, Renewable Energy Jobs, Cleantech Jobs, Environmental Jobs

Job vacancies in Holland - Careers in holland

Werk zoeken | één klik. alle vacatures. Indeed

Ademas, dejo un listado aqui de empresas internacionales con base en Holanda (que son las que no suelen pedir Holandés para trabajar):

Adidas Amsterdam
Heineken	Beer	Amsterdam
Tomtom Amsterdam
Cisco Amsterdam
Ing	Bank	
Boston Consulting Group	Consulting Co	
Mercuri urval 
Sunidee 
Harvest 
Tower Watson 
BiD 
Bearing Point	Consulting Co	
TMF 
Cognizant 
Dachis group 
Cannon 
Ikea Amsterdam
Nike 
Sturbuks 
Booking 
Frog 
Huawai 
Tommy Highfiger 
Google 
Philips	Electronics	Amsterdam/einhoven
Procter and Gamble 
Unilever 
Nestle 
Mckinsey 
Cocacola Rotterdam


roche 
Diageo 
ABN Amro 
Accor 
AKZO NOBEL 
Alliance Boots 
American Express 
Avery Dennison 
Belkin 
Canon Europa 
Cisco 
Corporate Express 
Diageo 
DSM 
Foot Locker 
Forrester Research 
Golden Tulip Hotels 
Greenpeace 
Heineken 
HOYA 
IKEA Group 
ING 
Intercontinental Hotels 
Joost 
KLM Royal Dutch Airlines 
Kyocera Mita Europe 
K-Swiss 
LogicaCMG 
Marriott International 
MediaCatalyst 
Mitsubishi Motors Europe 
Mattel 
MEXX 
NetApp 
Nike 
Novo Nordisk 
Numico 
Philips 
Reed-Elsevier 
Sara Lee 
Sony 
Stream 
TomTom 
Tribal DDB 
Unilever 
UPC Europe 
WebEx 

Perdonen la desorganizacion y el tocho (lo pego directamente de un Excel  )

Espero que la información sea util!

Saludos


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2012)

maumende dijo:


> Buenas foreros,
> 
> Como expatriado me gustaría aportar algo a este estupendo hilo, demás de agradeceros vuestro trabajo y ayuda.
> 
> ...



Recogido. Excelente aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Reymambo_borrado (27 Ago 2012)

Contribuyo con este video, sacado de mename, sobre como obtener un substituto del plastico para fabricar piezas que puedan salir de un molde. A base de leche y vinagre.

[YOUTUBE]VFvik_THcNQ[/YOUTUBE]

Aclaro que no he podido ver el video desde el movil, si es fraudulento pido perdon por ensuciar este gran hilo, pero mañana me habria olvidado de ponerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Ago 2012)

Reymambo dijo:


> Contribuyo con este video, sacado de mename, sobre como obtener un substituto del plastico para fabricar piezas que puedan salir de un molde. A base de leche y vinagre.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VFvik_THcNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



El vídeo muestra un modo de fabricar queso casero, también puede hacerse con zumo de limón. Es el típico experimento para explicar a los niños cómo se fabrica el queso.

El vinagre y el zumo de limón cortan la leche separando el suero (agua) de la casína, en este caso caseína ácida. La caseína también se emplea para hacer pegamentos, pinturas y plásticos. En la wiki lo explican: Caseína - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Ago 2012)

Reymambo dijo:


> Contribuyo con este video, sacado de mename, sobre como obtener un substituto del plastico para fabricar piezas que puedan salir de un molde. A base de leche y vinagre.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VFvik_THcNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ya hay que ser mariquita para coger un vaso de leche caliente con los guantes del horno...::


----------



## Mabuse (27 Ago 2012)

Reymambo dijo:


> Contribuyo con este video, sacado de mename, sobre como obtener un substituto del plastico para fabricar piezas que puedan salir de un molde. A base de leche y vinagre.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VFvik_THcNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Otros método, con maicena y con bolsas de plástico, como el tío tiene un acento enrevesado pongo el enlace con transcipción.

Videos

Plastic Smithing: How To Make your own HDPE Plastic Anything (DIY plastic lumber)


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Interesante

For Spain's Jobless, Time Is Money - WSJ.com


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2012)

Recogido de otro hilo. Interesante

Mente humana y Dinero.avi - YouTube


----------



## Pablovx (28 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que la opción de intentar vivir ajeno al sistema es un error. O al menos una postura un tanto egoísta.

Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que apenas tiene deudas (hipoteca que puede cancelar en cualquier momento), tiene un buen sueldo, un trabajo "seguro" (si hoy en día hay alguno seguro), y que opina que como hay otros muchos peor que él, cada escalón que él baje significará que esos muchos estarán más cerca del punto en que todo "estalle". O sea, que él no piensa hacer nada porque se ve tranquilo en el centro de la manada. Como mucho a medida que la cosa se ponga chunga reducir más gastos y ahorrar más, como se propone en este hilo, simplemente para no estar en la primera línea de la batalla.

No hay que escapar del sistema. Debemos cambiar el sistema, y hacerlo con sus reglas.

Como decía un compañero, todo pasa por un líder creíble, y ésta es la parte más complicada. Aquí en España enseguida vemos intenciones ocultas... sería muy fácil para la castuza desprestigiar a cualquier candidato.

Tiene buena pinta eso del movimiento constituyente. Creo que ésa es la mejor opción: un movimiento con un plan creíble y con un líder creíble.

¿Algún voluntario?


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## situacion_dramatica (28 Ago 2012)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> La gente normal -lo que entendemos por ciudadanos de bien- no va a salir a la calle a montarla, a robar, o violar tan facilmente. Serán los que esten un escalón por encima los que comenzarán con la violencia.
> 
> Los basureros en huelga abren los contenedores para dejar salir la basura y crear más conmoción entre los vecinos.
> 
> Exportese este ejemplo a los policías y tenemos un coctel perfecto de ultraviolencia.



a que te refieres? una persona que esté sin trabajar y sin esperanza para sus hijos que salga a la calle a protestar , no será gente de bien? supongo que me equivoco...


----------



## michinato (30 Ago 2012)

uppp

que estamos con uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2012)

uuuuuuppppp coño, queda mucho que aportar.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2012)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2012)

Por cierto Guifi.net para internet libre.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2012)

Esto es auténtico caviar.

Tras la burbuja

Gracias Miss Marple


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

uuupppppp, en unos meses está de plena actualidad.


----------



## Estrellero (1 Sep 2012)

Las fechas decisivas en la grave crisis económica mundial por la que pasamos serán los próximos 30 de septiembre y 25 de noviembre de 2012.
Todas las crisis económicas mundiales han estado marcadas por los aspectos entre Urano y Plutón, representando Urano al principio emancipador, rebelde, desestabilizador, que promueve nuevos comienzos y cambios bruscos e inesperados, mientras que Plutón representa el poder y los recursos económicos, particularmente los recursos escasos (el petróleo, el oro, etc). Plutón transita actualmente por Capricornio, signo del capitalismo, lo que explica la gravísima crisis actual, pero también indica que a la larga el sistema será profundamente transformado, pudiéndose predecir la nueva era para 2024, cuando Plutón entre en Acuario.
La cuadratura Urano-Plutón de 2012-2017 es la primera alineación de esta clase entre estos dos planetas desde la que hicieron entre 1931 y 1935, durante la Gran Depresión que siguió al crack de 1929, con Plutón en Cáncer, signo de USA, que emergió tras la crisis como la superpotencia mundial. La cuadratura anterior se centró entre los años 1875 a 1878, con la presencia de Urano en el signo de Leo hacia Plutón en Tauro, cuando se estableció el Reichsbank como banco central de la Alemania unificada, después de varios años de pánico financiero, y simultáneamente el departamento del tesoro de EEUU inició la actividad de imprimir el dinero circulante, actividad que hasta el momento había sido realizada por bancos privados.
El 30 de septiembre el Sol, transitando por el grado sexto de Libra (con la Luna llena en Aries), formará una cuadratura exacta con Plutón en 6 grados y 59 minutos de Capricornio y una oposición exacta con Urano retrógrado en 6 grados y 31 minutos de Libra, actuando como detonador de la cuadratura de Plutón y Urano. Libra es el signo de Europa (que ya ha sido castigada durante estos 3 últimos años por el tránsito de Saturno), mientras que Plutón transita por el punto medio del stellium que forman Sol, Mercurio, Marte y Júpiter en la carta natal de España, lo que indica que, aunque los acontecimientos son mundiales, España estará en el centro de la tormenta. Este acontecimiento no puede ser otra cosa que nuestra intervención, o el anuncio oficial de nuestra bancarrota como estado.
El 25 de noviembre Marte, planeta nefasto y violento por excelencia, transitará por el grado sexto de Capricornio formando conjunción con Plutón en ese punto delicado de la carta de España, y detonando otra vez la cuadratura de Plutón y Urano, en lo que puede interpretarse como graves disturbios en respuesta a esa intervención de España. Me atrevo a aventurar que no llegaremos al extremo de una guerra abierta, porque Venus y Saturno en conjunción en torno a los 5 grados en Escorpio forman un sextil que le quitará hierro al asunto.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2012)

estrellero dijo:


> las fechas decisivas en la grave crisis económica mundial por la que pasamos serán los próximos 30 de septiembre y 25 de noviembre de 2012.
> Todas las crisis económicas mundiales han estado marcadas por los aspectos entre urano y plutón, representando urano al principio emancipador, rebelde, desestabilizador, que promueve nuevos comienzos y cambios bruscos e inesperados, mientras que plutón representa el poder y los recursos económicos, particularmente los recursos escasos (el petróleo, el oro, etc). Plutón transita actualmente por capricornio, signo del capitalismo, lo que explica la gravísima crisis actual, pero también indica que a la larga el sistema será profundamente transformado, pudiéndose predecir la nueva era para 2024, cuando plutón entre en acuario.
> La cuadratura urano-plutón de 2012-2017 es la primera alineación de esta clase entre estos dos planetas desde la que hicieron entre 1931 y 1935, durante la gran depresión que siguió al crack de 1929, con plutón en cáncer, signo de usa, que emergió tras la crisis como la superpotencia mundial. La cuadratura anterior se centró entre los años 1875 a 1878, con la presencia de urano en el signo de leo hacia plutón en tauro, cuando se estableció el reichsbank como banco central de la alemania unificada, después de varios años de pánico financiero, y simultáneamente el departamento del tesoro de eeuu inició la actividad de imprimir el dinero circulante, actividad que hasta el momento había sido realizada por bancos privados.
> El 30 de septiembre el sol, transitando por el grado sexto de libra (con la luna llena en aries), formará una cuadratura exacta con plutón en 6 grados y 59 minutos de capricornio y una oposición exacta con urano retrógrado en 6 grados y 31 minutos de libra, actuando como detonador de la cuadratura de plutón y urano. Libra es el signo de europa (que ya ha sido castigada durante estos 3 últimos años por el tránsito de saturno), mientras que plutón transita por el punto medio del stellium que forman sol, mercurio, marte y júpiter en la carta natal de españa, lo que indica que, aunque los acontecimientos son mundiales, españa estará en el centro de la tormenta. Este acontecimiento no puede ser otra cosa que nuestra intervención, o el anuncio oficial de nuestra bancarrota como estado.
> El 25 de noviembre marte, planeta nefasto y violento por excelencia, transitará por el grado sexto de capricornio formando conjunción con plutón en ese punto delicado de la carta de españa, y detonando otra vez la cuadratura de plutón y urano, en lo que puede interpretarse como graves disturbios en respuesta a esa intervención de españa. Me atrevo a aventurar que no llegaremos al extremo de una guerra abierta, porque venus y saturno en conjunción en torno a los 5 grados en escorpio forman un sextil que le quitará hierro al asunto.



:8::8::8: .


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2012)

Actualizo información de ilustre forero

[YOUTUBE]kyNtD_kPJRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (2 Sep 2012)

maumende dijo:


> Buenas foreros,
> 
> Como expatriado me gustaría aportar algo a este estupendo hilo, demás de agradeceros vuestro trabajo y ayuda.
> 
> ...



Cuando caiga el euro Holanda sera la que mejor resistira de la europa continental.


----------



## Estrellero (2 Sep 2012)

Una situación parecida, claro precedente de la predicha para finales de septiembre, se dio entre mediados de junio y mediados de julio, con la petición de no-rescate de España, las turbulencias en bolsa, la escalada en la prima de riesgo, y las históricas manifestaciones del 19 de julio. A partir de ahí es cuando se traslada a la calle que el gobierno de Rajoy está a remolque de los acontecimientos y que pierde la base social que hasta entonces le apoyaba.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## kerberos (4 Sep 2012)

bertok, un gran hilo :Aplauso:

Aunque la mayoria de hilos ya los habia leido, le doy un thanks por tomarse la molestia de recopilarlos y agruparlos.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> bertok, un gran hilo :Aplauso:
> 
> Aunque la mayoria de hilos ya los habia leido, le doy un thanks por tomarse la molestia de recopilarlos y agruparlos.



Merece la pena, algún forero más conseguirá salvarse.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp

Aportar ideas.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2012)

Actualizado el 2º post


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2012)

uuuuppppp que está muy parado !!!


----------



## incauto (8 Sep 2012)

Up!! y aprovecho para felicitar a todos por el hilo. Sin duda uno de los más valiosos que nos quedan.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2012)

un subidón para aportar más soluciones


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

Lo subo .


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Sep 2012)

Un resumen para los que no hemos seguido el hilo..


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Un resumen para los que no hemos seguido el hilo..



Es un recopilatorio de diferentes opciones que se han debatido en el foro y fuera de él.

Está todo registrado en el 2º post.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2012)

Arriba .


----------



## ivanbg (11 Sep 2012)

No se si se ha nombrado este documental:

Zeitgeist 2007, Zeitgeist addendum, Zeitgeist moving forward y Kymatica: 8 horas para despertar a la realidad y salir del estado hipnótico al que nos han sometido aquellos que nos manipulan y manejan el Mundo.

Disponible en Youtube ZEITGEIST 1,2 Y 3 + KYMATICA COMPLETOS Y DOBLADOS AL ESPAÑOL - 8 HORAS PARA DESPERTAR - YouTube


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2012)

Los madmaxistas van a tener que revisar sus planes de futuro.

Parece ser que no valdrá con armas ligeras. Lo mínimo será un bazooka.

[YOUTUBE]40gECrmuCaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander the Grape (12 Sep 2012)

Hoygan, ¿tenemos puesto algo de depuración de aguas negras? una planta unifamiliar depuradora (al menos de decantación) no es algo tan complejo. Además así te evitas el riesgo de una fosa séptica con sus posibles filtraciones y tal. Aparte de que por ley, en el suelo de la UE no se puede verter nada no previamente tratado.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los madmaxistas van a tener que revisar sus planes de futuro.
> 
> Parece ser que no valdrá con armas ligeras. Lo mínimo será un bazooka.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]40gECrmuCaU[/YOUTUBE]



Making Electromagnetic Weapons: EMP Generator, Part One « Fear Of Lightning
DIY EMP Generator
EMP Generator Schematic

[YOUTUBE]DXf3U2z4IJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2012)

Muy interesante

Economía Directa 13-09-2012 Alemania; el rescate que no llega | Colectivoburbuja | Bambuser


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2012)

Vamos pa'rriba.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2012)

Actualizado en el 2º post (doblado al español)

[YOUTUBE]yIhZjEsgsNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lechu (15 Sep 2012)

Bertok te dejo este hilo que es muy bueno por si no lo conoces aquí quizás encuentres algún documental interesante para este hilo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/95407-documentales-hilo-oficial-21.html


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2012)

Vamos, toca aportar más ideas.

No os creáis la falsa calma que precede a la tormenta final.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2012)

uuuuuuuupppppppppppp


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Sep 2012)

Por gentileza de Sealand en otro hilo.

Si lo consideras excesivo no lo añadas ( Es más mi estilo  )

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## guaxx (24 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por gentileza de Sealand en otro hilo.
> 
> Si lo consideras excesivo no lo añadas ( Es más mi estilo  )
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Acabo de ver el vídeo, al lado de este chico somos aficionados::, tiene a los hijos totalmente entrenados.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

Hamijos, participad o leed.

Los guanos se acercan a una velocidad endiablada. Estamos a un tris del comienzo de la conflictividad social.

No os durmáis, los acontecimientos irán muy rápido


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, participad o leed.
> 
> Los guanos se acercan a una velocidad endiablada. Estamos a un tris del comienzo de la conflictividad social.
> 
> No os durmáis, los acontecimientos irán muy rápido




Yo creo que no, seguiremos rodando escalones abajo, golpe a golpe, pero la bajada al infierno durará años. La peor tortura posible, muerte lenta.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Yo creo que no, seguiremos rodando escalones abajo, golpe a golpe, pero la bajada al infierno durará años. La peor tortura posible, muerte lenta.



Cuando la rebelión se instale en las calles de forma continua, no se podrá parar.

Estamos ahí, ahí ...

Es momento de pensar con la cabeza fría. Son momentos transcendentes para muchos años. La mayoría no podrá decidir y la falta de expectativas hará correr ríos de ira.


----------



## milinko69 (27 Sep 2012)

Opiniones muy interesantes, suscribo bastantes cosas, voy a enfocarlo desde otro punto de vista. Siempre nos van a gobernar unos u otros, si no cambia nuestra forma de actuar desde la educación, lo tenemos complicado.Me explico,gran parte de la sociedad y en la medida de sus posibilidades actúa corruptamente, asi el que puede obetner prestaciones fraudulentamente lo hace, el que puede defradudar a hacienda o a la seguridad social adelante,....Fiajros en esta sociedad se ve como un héroe o un listo al que defraduda enm otros paises de le señala y se le excluye. Por tanto. los pol´ticos son un reflejo de esta sociedad, hay que cmabiar radicalemnte la escala de valores,...lo cual es enormemente dificl

Ante la imposibilidad de que los españoles dejesmo de ser pícaros ( por llamarlo de alguna forma), quizá hay que tener una regulación muy ferrea con responsabilidad penal y civil de gestores públicos entre otra medidas....Si no cambia la escal de valores y los principios sociales dificilmente cambiará nda, gobierne quien gobierne.

Me hace gracia cuando se dice que los de tal partdio son muy honrados y los otros no....la avarcia, el ego , el poder son inherentes al ser humano independientemente de su ideolgía pol´tica..


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2012)

Ahorro eléctrico

[YOUTUBE]oqAhIPJB8eE[/YOUTUBE]

Actualizado en 2º post.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Sep 2012)

Con las tres primeras páginas del hilo me he giñao. Mejor no sigo!!!:S


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Entramos en Octubre ...


----------



## Vokiabierto (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos en Octubre ...



[YOUTUBE]5_-lNOBc6ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Nash (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos en Octubre ...



Y aquí estaremos dando caña. Curioso que acabe de ver esa obra maestra del ciberpunk _2013: rescate en los Angeles_. Estamos empezando a entrar en la era ciberpunk tan anunciada. El oil crash le dará la estocada definitiva.


----------



## dakz (30 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por gentileza de Sealand en otro hilo.
> 
> Si lo consideras excesivo no lo añadas ( Es más mi estilo  )
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9Iyh5gKCOM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>




Muy inteligente el tipo del video preparandose para el fin del mundo causado por erupciones solares en 2012. Se llevara un OWNED igual de grande que los que se prepararon para el fin del mundo en el cambio del milenio.


----------



## WinstonSmith (1 Oct 2012)

October is here. :::Baile::Baile::Baile:
Estaba yo sentado a la luz de la luna cuando una pequeña brisa de aire frio me ha rozado la cara como queriendome susurrar al oido: "Winter is coming". 
Feliz Octubre burbus.


----------



## Pareto (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos falla la energía. Ese es uno de los principales talones de aquiles de nuestra economía.



La medida que voy a proponer ahora puede resultar para la gente más conservadora, quizás escandalosa, pero es la única medida que creo que realmente podría tocar los cojones a la casta si en algún momento, se consiguiese abrir algún atisbo de cambio de régimen y suponiendo, que la medida no llegase demasiado tarde.
La liberalización de drogas, tratare de explicarme, todos sabemos que la casta consigue su dinero a base de la extorsión al ciudadano vía impuesto o vía mercados regulados, pero en una economía en decrecimiento claro, su fuente principal de tesorería será entre otros la droga, tener acceso por parte de los ciudadanos a esa fuente de tesorería puede ser la diferencia, entre que muchos mueran, a que la gente pase necesidades. Si conseguimos que el país no se deteriore demasiado y los turistas sigan viniendo, el control de las drogas, va a ser la que establezca quien controla la tesorería. 
Energía por turismo, pero para eso, se necesita que la caja no la manejen cuatro. Si le quitamos la caja a la casta y conseguimos que no haya gente que se enriquezca por no hacer nada, quizás cambiamos el modelo productivo. Y en España se mueve muchísima droga por la costa. Quizás no es una solución elegante, pero creo que es la única realista para poder montar otro modelo productivo, más decente que no se base en tener comprado al político, al policía, al de la guardia civil y al del juzgado, y se empiece a valorar el trabajo bien hecho, que en esta país ya va haciendo falta. La economía sumergida creo que era el 21% del PIB, no es moco de pavo.


----------



## NoRTH (1 Oct 2012)

No sé si está pero si esto colapsa, e internet será censurada u o amordazada pienso que quizás habría que ir pensando en un plan radio Pirenaica, quizás?


----------



## WinstonSmith (1 Oct 2012)

Un reflotillo que estamos en octubre.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Oct 2012)

Parece un poco tarde para buscar soluciones para una crisis sistemica, paro hay va mi catalogo:

-Primero; quitarnos las deudas o la parte que podamos y sobre todo no endeudarnos.

-Segundo; tener un colchón económico en una entidad sistemica por si perdemos el trabajo o ingresos.

-Tercero; gastarnos lo que consideremos este fuera de ese colchón económico en aquellas cosas que vamos a necesitar, da igual lo que sea, pero que tengamos claro que en los próximos años es seguro que lo necesitaremos (para dar valor a la compra ante nuestra posible salida del euro).

-Cuarto; ayudar a quienes tengan deudas en nuestros entornos (se pueden si se quieren recuperar dichas ayudas o en el peor de los casos tendremos la eterna gratitud) siempre fuera de ese colchón económico.

y recuerden el dinero es para no necesitarlo.


----------



## WinstonSmith (3 Oct 2012)

Otro reflote por aquí. Un saludo bertok. Por cierto, a ver si convences al lider para que le ponga chincheta a este hilo. Creo que se lo merece. 
Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

*DEFIENDE TU DINERO
TACTICAS FINANCIERAS DE PROTECCION PATRIMONIAL.
*
¿Cuál es la especie que más depredadores tiene en la naturaleza?. Habéis acertado: el dinero. Estamos en tiempos difíciles de recesión, en los que las personas decentes, ven cada vez mayores dificultades para conservar sus ahorros, frente a sus numerosos enemigos. Es una selva y para sobrevivir en la selva, los animales que la habitan, utilizan tácticas de supervivencia eficaces. Veamos algunas frente a los principales riesgos del dinero.

*La gran mentira del activo libre de riesgo .
*
Oímos sin cesar como venden fondos de inversión “garantizados”, que los depósitos están garantizados, y como se comercializan activos financieros en los que se supone que no se puede perder el principal de la inversión, ni siquiera los intereses.
Toda inversión entraña un riesgo, y quien afirme lo contrario, miente, pero hay verdades que no convienen .
Los productos financieros distintos tienen riesgos distintos, así, un deposito, como no cotiza, no tiene riesgo de mercado. Una acción española, nominada en euros no tiene riesgo de divisa.
Sin embargo, todos los productos financieros tienen un riesgo, el de contraparte , que en pocas palabras es el riesgo de que el sujeto pasivo no pague (no nuestro amigo forero, sino el depositario del dinero), sea una empresa (como Nueva Rumasa), una entidad financiera (como Lehman Brothers), o un estado (como Grecia).
Podemos perder todo o parte del dinero invertido. Por ejemplo, los fondos de inversión garantizados, avalados por el banco emisor. Si este quiebra y la gestora, el inversor pierde su dinero. Igual sucede con un IPF por ejemplo.

*La gran mentira de la predicción del futuro .
*
El futuro no se puede predecir . Podemos hacer nuestras previsiones, basadas en análisis fundamental, técnico, o macroeconomía. Acertaremos algunas veces, pero tened claro que la bola de cristal nadie la tiene y las famosas recomendaciones de las firmas financieras, tienen menos valor que los horóscopos. Tengo predilección por la predicción estratégica y reconozco sus limites también. “Los planes no significan nada, pero la planificación lo es todo”. D.D. Eishenhower.

Como sabéis la cultura financiera de la inmensa mayoría de la población española es casi nula. Son personas que no renuncian a operar con su dinero en mercados complejos que desconocen, renunciando a pagar una gestión profesional del dinero. Las consecuencias ya las conocéis (por ejemplo, escandalo de las preferentes). De otro lado la banca española no se ha especializado en inversiones financieras, como la banca anglosajona o suiza, sino que ha concentrado la mayoría de su negocio en las hipotecas vinculadas a activos inmobiliarios. Es una banca hipotecaria (ahora sin mercado tras el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria). Aprovechándose de la nula cultura financiera de la población, se oriento hacia la banca de colocación, y el principal producto colocado han sido IPFs, sus propias preferentes y los productos de la entidad (muchas veces con un valor financiero prácticamente nulo). La gran mayoría de los españoles tienen su patrimonio en ladrillos e IPFS . España afronta la caída de los precios inmobiliarios, presumiblemente hasta el año 2.018 (ya que hay un stock de cinco millones de viviendas, y la demanda es bajísima, por debajo de las 200.000 al año), que arrastra a todos los sectores secundarios de la construcción, a toda la banca, mayormente quebrada, y contamina las cuentas publicas del país, por decisión política, también quebrado actualmente. En un escenario dantesco de paro masivo, PIBS negativos, y caída de la recaudación fiscal, a pesar de la voraz subida de impuestos (por ignorar los políticos da ley de Laffer, de la que hemos hablado, sobre la presión fiscal), la casta político-empresarial, dirigente de la plutocracia española (aglutinada su cabeza política, en el partido único PPSOE), se niega a recortar el gasto publico (pues seria mermar sus prebendas y beneficios), lo que aboca al país a una espiral de destrucción. Sabemos también que Frau Merkel ha manifestado ayer oponerse al rescate español, y que a Alemania, acompañan Finlandia y Holanda, los tres únicos países saneados y prósperos del bloque llamado UE.

El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos de la banca, es completamente insuficiente para garantizar el dinero de los depósitos (suponiendo que tenga dinero, no lo se), y por eso se ha creado el FROB a toda prisa para hacer las fusiones de las entidades entre si, y poder disimular y cubrir esa insuficiencia, evitando pánicos bancarios y que los ahorradores retirasen masivamente sus depósitos de la banca . No olvidéis que los intereses de la plutocracia dirigente son contrarios a los vuestros por definición. Dado que el Estado estaba arruinado, a lo que influyo la nefasta gestión del anterior Gobierno, no había dinero ni para el Frob, ha tenido que pedirse a la UE, en condiciones como sabéis inciertas, dada la tradicional opacidad de los Gobiernos españoles, que no informan a la población debidamente. No se sabe lo que hay con certeza.
Lejos del Apocalipsis financiero, pero no de que suceda lo sucedido en Grecia y en las preferentes, y que de forma diluida en el tiempo, productos de distintos bancos españoles cancelen el pago de los intereses o alarguen los plazos en los que van a devolver el dinero de los ahorradores . Sabemos que en caso de quiebra de bancos, los avalistas que supuestamente garantizan los IPFS, es decir, los Estados o la UE y otros entes supranacionales pueden ofrecer a los ahorradores bonos con larguísimos vencimientos dado que la Troika (Alemania, Finlandia y Holanda, secundados a tiempo parcial por la tradicional hipocresía francesa), se oponen a imprimir dinero en el BCE, que más que un banco central, es el inservible mascaron de tormentas políticas diversas. La supuesta “unión” no existe realmente, era solo un mercado unido a una cara burocracia .

*Protege tu dinero de sus enemigos .
*
*1.- Protege tu dinero de ti mismo.
*
“Hemos encontrado al enemigo, somos nosotros” (proverbio de Wall Street). El riesgo de perdida financiera, es para mi, inversamente proporcional al conocimiento y experiencia que el inversor tenga del activo financiero que ha elegido.

“No pongas todos tus huevos en la misma cesta”, dice el refrán tan publicitado por la industria. Es cierto que la diversificación protege al ahorrador de su propia ignorancia, limitando y riesgo, y por supuesto la ganancia (a mayor diversificación, menor ganancia) .
La tendencia del ahorrador a acumular todo su dinero en IPFS del mismo banco español, es nefasta.

*Solución.-* Invertir en fondos tracker, replicantes de índices bursátiles, donde el ahorro conseguirá lo que el índice replicado consiga y con bajas comisiones. Esta puede ser la solución ideal, con bajas comisiones de rotación, para las personas sin cultura financiera, o sin tiempo o ganas de administrar su dinero.

Los fondos de inversión de gestión activa y Etfs, referenciados a índices y sectores, aunque más caros, pueden evitar costosas perdidas a los no expertos.

*2.- Protege tu dinero de la quiebra de tu banco.
*
Mucha gente me pregunta si debe de sacar el dinero del banco. Les respondo que no, que debe sacar su dinero del balance del banco . No debe olvidarse el aumento disparado de la morosidad bancaria que seguirá en aumen to. El banco además de quebrar, puede tener problemas para devolver los fondos recibidos de los ahorradores, pues sus prestatarios no se los devuelven a él. La exposición de la banca española a los activos inmobiliarios en sus balances asciende a la escalofriante cantidad de 170.000 millones, al crédito promotor 30.000 millones, y a la hipoteca un billón de euros (1000000 de millones, equivalente al antiguo PIB español). Dado que el estado español esta quebrado, en mi opinión no tiene capacidad para rescatar bancos quebrados .

*SOLUCION.-* El riesgo de quiebra del banco, es el típico riesgo emisor, o riesgo de contraparte. Siempre ha existido y existirá.

Diversificación.- Repartir el patrimonio depositado en varias entidades financieras, y con preferencia las no españolas residentes en España, y las declaradas sistémicas.

Reducir el dinero en IPFS al 30 %, invirtiendo en otros activos y sectores , de renta fija empresarial con calidad crediticia.

*3.-Protege tu dinero de la quiebra de España
*
El riesgo de contraparte , incluye también a los países. Históricamente los países han quebrado. En el S. XIX, las quiebras coloniales eran saludadas por los acreedores con cañoneras que bombardeaban las ciudades costeras del país. En el S. XX se opto por el bombardeo financiero, y el FMI hizo la labor destructora de las cañoneras, masacrando a los países rescatados. Ha sucedido con Grecia, con Argentina, y también con Rusia. La Alemania de la que nadie desconfía hoy suspendió pagos varias veces durante la primera mitad del S. XX, que fue de guerras. La suspensión de pagos de un país es siempre posible. Sabemos la ruina de España. Los gobiernos elegidos por la mayoría del pueblo español, han acabado con los recursos del país, gastándoselos y endeudándolo. Hoy España es un estado fracasado.

*SOLUCION.-* Debemos contemplar suspensión de pagos, quita o retraso en la devolución de capitales del Tesoro público.

Es sencillo, no deberíamos invertir en Letras del Tesoro, Bonos u Obligaciones del Estado, de calidad crediticia nula. Con ello no tendríamos exposición al riesgo España.

Además deberíamos atender a nuestros fondos de inversión y pensiones , por si tienen exposición a la renta fija española. Por supuesto que lo peor son los bonos autonómicos, llamados patrióticos. Todos los tenedores de bonos patrióticos incluyendo los estadounidenses de guerra, han perdido históricamente. Observareis, como lo hice yo recientemente en un debate televisivo que algunos sujetos propugnan el patriotismo, pero siempre con el dinero de los demás claro. Quienes deberían hacer el patriotismo son los políticos y los beneficiarios directos del sistema, y sabemos que muchos capitales han salido de España. De esta manera el cinismo de estas personas es vergonzoso.

Las empresas españolas que generan su facturación en activos extranjeros, son más seguras que el propio país.

Podríamos diversificar las inversiones en otros países extranjeros. Con acciones es sencillo. Principalmente en el área Usa, con mayor potencial y seguridad (no debemos olvidar que la crisis europea no es económica en su origen, sino política, tiene su raíz en los deficientes sistemas políticos y de organismos supranacionales europeos). La UE y en concreto los PIGS son el área de epicentro del terremoto, donde no conviene estar.

*4.-Protege tu dinero de un corralito.
*
Esta repugnante palabra sudamericana, fue inventada por un periodista argentino. El corralito busca evitar la fuga de capitales , reteniendo abusivamente el dinero de los ahorradores.

En Brasil y en Ecuador se bloquearon depósitos en la década de los noventa. Y en Uruguay por el colapso bancario de 2.002. Podríamos sufrirlo por la insolvencia de los bancos (manifiesta), por la ruptura del Euro, o por la salida de España del euro y la vuelta a la neopeseta. Las personas que necesitasen su dinero incluyendo depósitos, cuyo vencimiento se prorrogaría, tendrían problemas de liquidez.

Tener el dinero en el bancolchon no sirve (robo, incendio, inundación, roedores….). En la caja fuerte de casa es castigado por la inflación, y puede ser asaltada. En la caja del banco sucede igual, y el banco puede quebrar. La única salida factible para quienes necesite disponer del dinero, es sacarlo fuera del país.

La forma más sencilla de sacar nuestro dinero de un banco podrido y del país podrido, es comprar acciones en otra divisa y de otro país , dado que el banco es solo depositario de las acciones, siendo su dueño el accionista que nunca las perderá en caso de quiebra del banco, pues no entran en su balance. Las formas caras y complejas son abrir cuenta de no residentes en el extranjero, con una SICAV, contratando un United Link fuera de la UE, o por un contrato de deposito en el extranjero , que nos gestione nuestro banco local, si quiere enrollarse con nosotros. Los costes de mantenimiento de cuentas extranjeras son de varios cientos de euros al año, se ceban con ellas. Piden montos de capital importantes y muchos países la residencia o acreditar intereses económicos en el país, como por ejemplo un negocio. El país donde más difícil resulta por las trabas es el Reino Unido. Y cuidadin, que Luxemburgo, Alemania, etc, están dentro de la zona euro también. Suiza mejor. Usa mejor aun.

Si tus acciones de telefónica están en un banco suizo, y las bolsas siguen funcionando, puedes venderlas y retirar tu dinero, lejos de las garras del corralito de la burocrática UE.
Considero exageradas estas medidas aun. Restan todavía fichas por caer. Van cayendo. Un banco extranjero y sistémico con sede en España es el primer paso ideal antes de trasladar el capital a la sucursal del país de origen del banco, cuando los políticos terminen de hundir la economía.

*5.- Protege tu dinero del final del euro.
*
Yo que soy numismático sé que cualquier moneda puede desaparecer, y que históricamente desaparecen . Cuando tengo en la mano un áureo romano del S. I, sé que esa fue moneda en su día.

Los cambios políticos fuertes en un país (solo EEUU es inmune hasta hoy), producen fluctuaciones en sus divisas . Si uno o varios países salen del euro, veríamos volatilidades fuertes y perdidas importantes en las divisas nuevas, y las nominadas en euros. Seria la ruina para los ahorradores a los que se pagaría en neo pesetas por los bancos a los que prestaron sus IPFS en euros

*SOLUCION.-* El fin del euro es un problema de riesgo divisa . La protección pasa por invertir los ahorras en otras divisas que nos sean el euro . Mi favorita es el dólar Usa, la moneda de reserva mundial en la que se pagan las materias primas, y de la hiperpotencia mundial EEUU. El euro solo es una mascara detrás de la que no hay nada pues la UE es solo una asociación de países enfrentados entre si. 

*6.- Protege tu dinero contra la inflación.
*
El viejo enemigo del dinero, su enfermedad, es la inflación, siempre existente. Es un impuesto que soportan los tenedores de dinero, pues los estados crean dinero nuevo de la nada imprimiéndolo, con lo que el que ya había pasa a valer menos. Los políticos lo hacen sin trabajar, engañando así a los trabajadores. Siempre habrá inflación, y en esta época de megaimpresión vendrá fuerte. Afecta al dinero, cuentas, depósitos, títulos del tesoro, obligaciones empresariales, y todo activo nominado en dinero (activos soft)

*SOLUCION.-* Compre activos duros (“hard”): inmuebles, empresas (acciones), materias primas, oro….. etc. Cada uno tiene sus características y contraindicaciones. Mis preferencias son ser dueño de una parte de un buen negocio a través de las acciones.

*7.- Protege tu dinero de los impuestos y de la rapacidad fiscal de los políticos.
*
Como sabes los beneficios de tus inversiones, y todo lo que ganas esta sujeto en los llamados estados del bienestar socialdemócratas a la fuerte carga fiscal de los impuestos. Estos sirven entre otras cosas para mantener a una masa de subvencionistas que reciben tu dinero sin haberlo ganado. Eso es la técnica socialista llamada redistribución de la renta (se quita al que lo gana para dárselo al que no lo gana) . Dado que el Estado esta arruinado la presión fiscal se ha incrementado enormemente, hasta el punto de que los dividendos se gravan más en destino (España), que en origen (Usa) por primera vez en décadas. Los errores de los políticos y banqueros se cargan en las espaldas de los ciudadanos, sin que estos renuncien a ninguna de sus prebendas y privilegios, ya que no recortan el gasto público, que permitiría bajar los impuestos.

*SOLUCION.-* Oro y acciones. Los demás activos financieros reciben de plano el golpe fiscal de la rapacidad política.

El oro debe comprarse en secreto, por supuesto. Esa libre de Iva. Yo no invierto en oro (salvo el numismático) por que es estéril, pero elude el impuesto. 

Las acciones:

1.- Compra acciones a largo plazo. Cuantas menos operaciones de compraventa hagas en los años, menos se gravaran por los políticos tus beneficios, que se irán acumulando.

2.- Compra acciones que no repartan dividendo o sea muy bajo. Estas acciones son las que más suben en los rallies alcistas , comprobado por estadística histórica (acumulan más dinero para la expansión). Las acciones de dividendo son empresas maduras, sin crecimiento que no tienen nada mejor que hacer con sus ganancias que repartirlas a los accionistas. Suelen ser utilities (electricidad, gas, etc), y empresas reguladas por los políticos. Hay que huir como de la peste de toda regulación política de una empresa. Los rentistas de la bolsa pagaran muy caras sus rentas con las subidas fiscales. Una acción sin dividendos es Berkshire Hattaway. Una acción con dividendo bajo es Banck of América. Hay muchas más.

3.- Aprovecha mientras dure la desgravación fiscal de los 1.500 E primeros en dividendos, que quedan exentos de pagar impuestos. Si administras patrimonios colectivos familiares o de menores ten en cuenta la desgravación al hacer los lotes de acciones.

4.- Aprovecha todo resquicio de la ley fiscal, toda desgravación, y exención . La ley fiscal es de pésima calidad, cargada de lagunas que benefician a grupos de individuos concretos (ej, son los lavados de cupón, o las Sicav, cuya tributación es al 1 %).

5.- Haz tu SL si te compensa. A un trabajador con nomina, le descuentan el impuesto directa y abusivamente de su sueldo. A un profesional o sociedad, primero de pagar a Hacienda descuenta todos sus gastos . La sociedad de Nevada (EEUU) , de la que hemos hablado en profundidad, es ideal. Si tienes capital puedes hacer tu Sicav. Todo dentro de la Ley, un financiero debe de ser más hábil que los políticos (no es difícil). Opino que el fraude fiscal no solo es ilegal, también es extremadamente torpe, pues la economía sumergida esta al alcance de cualquiera. Por el contrario, parte de los impuestos se dedica a lo que debieran dedicarse todos (servicios públicos a los ciudadanos) y los impuestos son un mal necesario, al que se debe contribuir. Pero la Ley nos impone la obligación de pagar impuestos, no la de pagar muchos impuestos. Debe hacerse planificación fiscal, para no pagar ni un céntimo más de lo necesario. Un euro ganado puede dar rentabilidades altas, por ejemplo Buffet obtiene del 20 %. Pero uno ahorrado a los impuestos, puede llegar a tributar al tipo de gravamen del contribuyente, por ejemplo al 45 %, con lo que será mucho más rentable. Y por eso el proverbio danés dice que vale más moneda ahorrada, que moneda ganada.

*Conclusión.-* Como el escudo de mi Nick protege al caballero feudal, debemos hacer un escudo, o fortaleza financiera para nuestro dinero , pues lo necesita desesperadamente sobre todo en estos tiempos de recesión.

*PD.-* Como siempre en este hilo, este post recoge mis opiniones, al objeto de compartirlas con vosotros en el foro, pero no supone ninguna recomendación, ni asesoría financiera o fiscal. Somos libres para tomar nuestras decisiones financieras, y llevan anejas unas responsabilidades que debemos asumir personalmente, pues el riesgo existe siempre, ya que es dinero. No esta bien demandar al que escribe en un foro, ja, ja……. pues Margrave es un paisano asturiano que aprendió en Wall Street.

*PD 1.-* Determinadas personas de tendencia socialdemócrata o anarquista, ven ofensivo o ilegal el disminuir la factura fiscal y ahorrar impuestos. Los siento por vosotros amigos, soy liberal, respeto mi dinero, mi esfuerzo me cuesta el ganarlo para regalarlo, y es vuestro problema. El que quiera dinero que se lo curre.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

Recogido en el 2º post


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

Vaaaaamos coño, que estamos en el mes del reventón.


----------



## pep007 (5 Oct 2012)

Lamento decirte bertok que en el post largo anterior solo aciertan un poco y de refilon los puntos 6 y 7, todo lo demas no da seguridad ninguna. Incluso los puntos 6 y 7 se notan redactados a reganyadientes.

Pero saludos y uuuuppppssss.


----------



## vermer (6 Oct 2012)

Bueno pep, yo en cambio creo que Bertok ha estado sencillamente genial. a la par que didáctico. Un resumen mascao, a partir del cual cada uno puede profundizar en aquello que le interese. Todavía tengo pendiente leerme el hilo Bertok, pero no doy para más. Mira que horas. Enhorabuena a todos los que participáis.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Wifislax para lonchas ::

Manual básico para wifislax


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

pep007 dijo:


> Lamento decirte bertok que en el post largo anterior solo aciertan un poco y de refilon los puntos 6 y 7, todo lo demas no da seguridad ninguna. Incluso los puntos 6 y 7 se notan redactados a reganyadientes.
> 
> Pero saludos y uuuuppppssss.



Hola pep007, muchas de las cosas que posteo en este hilo no las considero de aplicabilidad en mi caso personal.

El objetivo del hilo es que los foreros dispongan de información diversa que *les haga pensar e idear soluciones para sus respectivas situaciones*.

Al fin y al cabo, la mejor herencia que podemos tener los seres humanos es *la educación y tener la cabeza bien amueblada*. De ahí a la libertad hay un paso.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

*A los moderadores: Por favor, ponedle una puta chincheta a este hilo*


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Fantástico hilo de Blackholesun.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-foreros-runners-4-0-winter-is-coming.html

Más vale que estéis en forma ....... huir siempre es duro


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

El último que apague la luz.

[YOUTUBE]DabUZzTtimY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pareto (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *A los moderadores: Por favor, ponedle una puta chincheta a este hilo*



Este hilo se merecia un dominio propio, aporta un monton de información, para distintas situaciones y formas de ver el proximo Mad Max.8:


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Pareto dijo:


> Este hilo se merecia un dominio propio, aporta un monton de información, para distintas situaciones y formas de ver el proximo Mad Max.8:



Persiguen fantasmas en vez de hacer su trabajo. 8:

Será que Karlos les paga una puta mierda.


----------



## Gnomo (6 Oct 2012)

Gracias por ayudarme a pensar, reflexionar, informarme, hacerme a mi mismo nuevas preguntas, cuestionarme lo aprendido hasta el momento.... mañana en la batalla me acordaré de ti


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## pringaete (8 Oct 2012)

Pillo sitio y aprovecho para hacer un up!


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Oct 2012)

No sé si la chincheta favorecerá el hilo, yo ni las veo...

PD.- no lo puedo evit-up, tengo que darle un up.


----------



## juanfer (9 Oct 2012)

Hoy los alemanes piden una electrica.

Hablando con un griego me ha dicho que este mes ha pagado 700€ de luz 200 consumo y 500 de impuestos. En grecia les han reducido el sueldo un 60% de media.

Hay que buscar formas para ser autosuficientes en energia electrica o no comeremos.


----------



## Gnomo (9 Oct 2012)

Visionado obligatorio.

El Crash Course | Peak Prosperity


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp


----------



## tuxedo (10 Oct 2012)

¿Hay alguna manera de tener toda esta información en modo Offline? para grabar en un DVD o pen.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Oct 2012)

tuxedo dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna manera de tener toda esta información en modo Offline? para grabar en un DVD o pen.



La verdad es que estaría bien, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo se puede hacer.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (10 Oct 2012)

Si se reuniese la información de forma coherente, podría dársele forma y después formatearse como un libro, o e-book, lo que facilitaría su difusión.

Haría falta:

- Organizarla de forma coherente: pequeña exposición de cómo hemos llegado aquí, frentes de combate (cultura económica, lonchafinismo, independencia alimentaria o lo que sea), estratégias de resistencia para esos frentes, tips, consejos, etc.
- Redactarla de forma manejable y atractiva.
- Darle una presentación accesible, clara y atractiva que facilite su consulta y su difusión sea via Burbuja o por otros medios.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

*¿qué cojones hay que hacer para que este hilo tenga una chincheta?*


----------



## juananxml (10 Oct 2012)

Un up a esta hora de la noche....


----------



## F.Alonso21 (11 Oct 2012)

Magnifico Hilo resumen mis 10 :Aplauso:

Aporto un hilo que cree hace tiempo por si sirve de ayuda:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/233706-sobrevivir-tiempos-de-mad-max-laboral-low-cost-viviendo-caravanas.html


----------



## Lechu (12 Oct 2012)

chincheta para este hilo


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Actualizado 2º post (punto 4.2.19 y 4.2.20)


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h6EjyUoSRn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Actualizado 2º post con 6.2.29


----------



## Mevotaste-jodete (19 Oct 2012)

Chincheta para este hilo.

volvereis a las cartillas de racionamiento?


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Actualizado 2º post (6.2.30 y 6.2.31)


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

*Vaaaaamos coño*, que hacen falta más ideas.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Actualizado el 4.2.20 en el 2º post


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Actualizado 5.1.5 en 2º post


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Actualizado el 4.2.22 en el 2º post


----------



## Palasaca (21 Oct 2012)

Sobre la actualización 4.2.22 supervivencia. Hay que tener en cuenta que puedes tener un equipo individual de diario compacto y nada voluminoso:

JJ's EDC Kit de supervivencia para llevar a diario - YouTube


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Sobre la actualización 4.2.22 supervivencia. Hay que tener en cuenta que puedes tener un equipo individual de diario compacto y nada voluminoso:
> 
> JJ's EDC Kit de supervivencia para llevar a diario - YouTube



Actualizado.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Para los Rambos del Foro: Madmaxismo en estado puro

ZombieSquad


----------



## WinstonSmith (21 Oct 2012)

Sr Bertok,, viendo lo que está pasando con las elecciones gallegas,, solo nos queda estar preparados para el madmax. No hay esperanza.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Sr Bertok,, viendo lo que está pasando con las elecciones gallegas,, solo nos queda estar preparados para el madmax. No hay esperanza.



Eso estaba muy claro. El problema de expaña son los castuzos y los expañoles que les votan.

Si te quedas, ármate bien.

Suerte


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Oct 2012)

Montar mercadillos de segundamano, cosas que encuentres o tengas que deshechar de casa o de familiares.

En mi pueblo se monta uno cada mes, es posible que ponga una parada que es gratuita y la promociona el ayuntamiento. Si puedo haré reportaje sobre el evento.

Algunos colegios también lo hacen pormocionado desde los AMPAS.

Ejem: En Sant Cugat del vallés, Colegio Alemán y en la Escuela Pública La Floresta.


----------



## natalita (22 Oct 2012)

Apreciado Bertok, estupendo hilo! :Aplauso:, muchas gracias . 

Estaría bien poder ampliar datos sobre tema vitaminas, creo haber visto que este punto se ha tocado poco y pienso que es muy importante, como todos ... Siento no poder aportar sobre el asunto. Quisiera poder tener claro cuales serían las de primer orden (fundamentales, básicas e imprescindibles) y cuales quedarían en un segundo orden. Las carencias a nivel nutricional pueden ser muchas …


Gracias a todos, les deseo mucha suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (22 Oct 2012)

Upeando que se nos pierde...

Que una vez pasadas las elecciones gallegas y vascas entramos en Octubre de verdad...

p.d. Fantastico hilo BERTOK


----------



## SAMPLERKING (22 Oct 2012)

Lo que yo no entiendo como el amado lider no le pone una chincheta en lo más alto del principal a este hilo...

¡¡¡CALOPEZ ESPABILA¡¡¡


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Oct 2012)

Joder, hasta la página 5 he tenido que retroceder.

No sé si estará ya o no: libros de *Jhon Seymour*. El de los oficios y el de la vida en el campo. Seguramente en breve los consiga en papel, no son excesivamente caros y valen más de lo que cuestan.
Biografa y obras del autor Seymour John para descargar

La pega que les veo es que quizá son demasiado anglosajones, me gustaría algo más de por aquí.



Y si ya están en la lista, pues aprovecho y requetefloteo el hilo.

Un saludo a todos.



PD.- Por cierto, me gustaría pedir a ver si alguien tiena más info acerca de sacar energía de lasa sandías, que el link que hay es sólo a título informativo. ¿Cómo podemos nosotros sacar energía de la sandía?


EDITO2: Aquí dicen que nos quedan 6 años malos y luego zas!
Nos quedan 6 años malos, luego viene el Colapso y la Debacle | Armando Bronca







Spoiler: el artículo del link copypasteado



Dentro de 6 años no habrá petróleo a la venta en el mundo, China e India lo acaparan todo

Es obvio que eso no puede pasar, pero cualquier alternativa es a cual peor. Si China + India no tragan todo el petróleo mundial exportado su economía se hunde y el colapso mundial -quizás la 3ª Guerra Mundial- es inevitable.

Pero si lo consumen, entonces Europa, EEUU y el resto del mundo colapsan, su economía se hunde y el colapso mundial -quizás la 3ª Guerra Mundial- es inevitable.

No hay alternativas, o no hay alternativas buenas, desde luego el mantenimiento de la actual sociedad industrial y del standard de vida en los países industriales es imposible. El caso es todavía peor en España, Portugal y otros países muy poblados pero sin petróleo. Y esto es para ya mismo !!

Porqué ocurre esto.

El Export Land Model ←, propuesto por el Geólogo Geoffrey Brown,

models the decline in oil exports that result when an exporting nation experiences both a peak in oil production and an increase in domestic oil consumption. In such cases, exports decline at a far faster rate than the decline in oil production alone.

“Modeliza el declive en Exportación de Petróleo cuando una Nación Exportadora alcanza el Pico de su Producción (ya no puede seguir aumentando su producción, aunque produce) y al mismo tiempo su población aumenta el consumo de combustible -por ejemplo, Venezuela, Arabia Saudita, Argentina hasta hace poco. En tales casos la exportación desciende a una tasa mucho más rápida de lo que cae la producción“

ELM Brown Nos quedan 6 años malos, luego viene el Colapso y la Debacle

* La línea azul muestra la producción cayendo -5% por año

* La línea verde muestra el consumo, aumenta +2,5 por año

* La línea roja es la resultante, el petróleo que puede exportar cae hacia cero, y cuando ha descendido al 40% de la producción en el pico (en el ejemplo de 2 a 1,2) la Exportación llega a cero, el país ya no exporta.

☼ A notar que ese declive es rapidísimo, apenas 10 años después de que alcanzaron el pico de producción, ya no tienen petróleo para exportar porque se lo están tragando ellos todo y no les queda nada para exportar. Por ejemplo, el Reino Unido, que de exportador pasó a importador neto ahora y eso que tiene de los precios de combustible más altos del mundo.

Pero es peor aún.

Ese petróleo producido y vendido algunos países pueden pagar más que otros y los que pueden pagar más se lo llevan. Además países como China e India están comprando directamente los yacimientos de otros países, comprando las compañías petroleras y desplazando a los países occidentales.

De hecho los arruinados países occidentales están financiando la compra de petróleo con deuda –deuda que no pueden pagar …

☼ Esta es una gráfica del Dr Geoffrey Brown, en The Oil Drum.

AvailableCNE r Nos quedan 6 años malos, luego viene el Colapso y la Debacle

Gráfica del cociente GNE / CNI o sea, del petróleo disponible para exportar GNE dividido el petróleo importado por China + India. “Chindia”

Como es visible a los ojos, continuando la línea con esa pendiente, el petróleo para la exportación a otros países no Chindia en el año 2018-2019 llega a cero, es decir, China + India se tragan todo el petróleo del mercado. Eso son 150 países del mundo que se quedan sin poder comprar petróleo, porque los asiáticos se llevan todo, y eso es para casi ya mismo, y está pasando y se agrava.

☼ El Dr Brown ilustra el problema con un buen ejemplo, aunque como él comenta en otra parte, duda que las matemáticas del agotamiento las entienda la gente -yo agregaré, la gente no sabe ni lo que quiere decir la palabra agotar, ni entiende que un yacimiento de petróleo agotado quiere decir, que ya no producirá mas.

Let’s assume that in 2002 your company had 11 dollars of gross income for every dollar of expenses. But the ratio of gross income to expenses began to fall. Net Income = Gross Income Less Expenses.

From 2002 to 2005 (a three year period), the ratio of gross income to expenses fell from 11.0 to 8.9, a rate of change of -7.1%year.

From 2002 to 2008 (a six year period), the ratio of gross income to expenses fell from 11.0 to 7.0, a rate of change of -7.5%/year.

From 2002 to 2011 (a nine year period), the ratio of gross income to expenses fell from 11.0 to 5.3, a rate of change of -8.1%/year.

Over the nine year period, the ratio of gross income to expenses fell by more than half, and the rate of decline in the gross income/expense ratio accelerated in recent years. At the 2005 to 2011 rate of decline in the ratio, gross income would = expenses in only 18 years, around 2030. And if we looked at post-2005 Cumulative Net Income, and extrapolate the 2005 to 2011 rate of decline in the ratio of Gross Income to Expenses, then I estimate that almost half of total post-2005 Cumulative Net Income had already been consumed by the end of 2011.

If the foregoing numbers were accurate for your company, and if I presented the foregoing gross income, expense, net income and post-2005 cumulative net income facts and projections to you, would you be concerned? Would you especially be concerned if I told you that I estimated that your total post-2005 estimated cumulative net income had been 50% depleted in only six years?

Of course, replace Gross Income with Global Net Exports of oil (GNE*) and replace expenses with Chindia’s Net Imports (CNI) and you have the data for Available Net Exports** (replace Net Income with Available Net Exports).

I estimate that there are about 157 net oil importing countries in the world. An extrapolation of the six year 2005 to 2011 data suggests that the total post-2005 cumulative supply of global net exports of oil that will be available to about 155 net oil importing countries (about 168 Gb) was about half depleted by the end of 2011.

Note that an extrapolation of the initial six year rate of change data for the Six Country model (Indonesia, UK, Egypt, Vietnam, Argentina, Malaysia or IUKE + VAM) produced a Six Country Cumulative Net Export (CNE) estimate of 9.2 Gb–which was too optimistic. Actual post-1995 CNE for the Six Countries were 7.3 Gb. The following chart shows normalized Six Country total petroleum liquids production (1995 production rate = 100%) versus remaining post-1995 CNE (post-1995 CNE at the end of 1995 = 100%):

http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i475/westexas/IUKE.jpg

Note that combined Six Country production in 1999 was slightly higher than the 1995 production rate. So everything seemed fine in 1999, except that they had shipped, in only four years, about 53% of total post-1995 CNE.

We can argue about what may happen in the future, and there are signs of slowing demand in the Chindia region, but what has happened in recent years is clear, and if we just focus on the last three years of annual data, the 2008 to 2011 rate of decline in the ratio of Global Net Exports of oil to Chindia’s Net Imports accelerated to almost double digit levels, 9.5%/year.

This following chart shows the 2005 to 2011 ratio of GNE to CNI and it shows the estimated remaining post-2005 Available CNE by year:

http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i475/westexas/AvailableCNE.jpg

Que es la foto que puse arriba de las palabras del Dr Brown. Referencia importante:

The Oil Drum | Drumbeat: October 5, 2012

* El pico petrolero se alcanzó en 2005, como se desprende de la gráfica arriba, si los países asiáticos continúan absorbiendo cantidades crecientes del Petróleo Exportado, para el año 2018 no queda nada para que compren los otros países importadores, por ejemplo España, Portugal, Francia, Alemania, EEUU, Uruguay, etc, de hecho la mayor parte de los países del mundo.

En apenas los 13 años que pasan desde 2005 – 2018 y el mundo se enfrenta a una crisis peor que la caída del Imperio Romano, o la Invasión de los Árabes en el 711, o la invasión de España por Napoleón en 1808 y la caída del Imperio Español –he puesto a propósito ejemplos relevantes a la Historia de la Península Ibérica.

Esto es un cambio espectacularmente rápido en las condiciones históricas.

Si consideramos los 16 años que van desde 1792, cuando la Revolución Francesa se afirma (empieza en 1791, en 1792 aún vive Louis XVI) España era la gran potencia mundial, tenía más de 200 barcos de guerra, dominaba ambos hemisferios, el Océano Pacífico era El Lago Español; en 1808 es invadida, en 1810 pierde el imperio, y queda transformada en una pobre versión de la Turquía en Occidente, en un pobre país africano, que se destroza en guerras civiles durante un siglo.
Un presente horrible, un futuro de espanto
Economista jefe de Goldman Sachs: “Para España lo peor está por llegar”

El responsable en Europa del banco afirma que la recesión se agudizará en 2013 y que aún no se percibe un punto de inflexión

No le quepa ninguna duda, no hay ni puede haber recuperación.

En vista de la relación de hierro que hay entre consumo de Petróleo en España y el bienestar económico, como hemos mostrado en una gráfica anterior en otro artículo, Italia en Colapso

Espanna no caeConsumoOil Nos quedan 6 años malos, luego viene el Colapso y la Debacle

El consumo descendió en estos años, como muestra la pequeña flecha gris, hasta niveles equivalentes al consumo en el año 2000. Pero sigue descendiendo en 2012, y seguirá cayendo, aceleradamente.

Cuando llegue al nivel de consumo de los años 70, señalado por la flecha larga gris a niveles inferiores a 0,5 millones de barriles por día (todo importado) todo el bienestar que se creó con esa cordillera de petróleo que muestra la gráfica desaparecerá –basta pensar que ese petróleo fue usado en levantar casas que no tienen comprador, en fabricar cemento para autopistas que no tienen tráfico, aeropuertos sin aviones, museos sin contenido ni visitantes y un largo etc, y eso se llevará todo el bienestar y toda la falsa riqueza.

La combinación entonces de decadencia de importación de petróleo y colapso económico irreversible, junto a las tensiones políticas independentistas, plantea para España un futuro terrible que a falta de largas palabras prefiero expresar en un dibujo propio.

2012 2021 r Nos quedan 6 años malos, luego viene el Colapso y la Debacle

☼ El bajo standard de vida de los años 70, desconocido por la mayoría de los españoles, y olvidado por los que lo vivieron se alcanzará o regresará en 3 ó 4 años.

☼ Habrá bruscos escalones de caída, representados en la curva, pero no quiero decir exactamente en esos meses.

☼ Sea cual sea el acuerdo o la solución a que se llegue con el problema de los chinos e hindúes tragándose todo el petróleo exportable, lo cierto que para el año 2018 habrá muy poco en el mercado, a un precio que no se puede predecir pero que será exorbitante para la economía de un país arruinado como España.

☼ A partir de 2018 -o antes, estoy siendo muy optimista en esta gráfica- el standard de vida será ínfimo y africano en España, con toda seguridad devastada por los flagelos malthusianos, las guerras, el hambre, la miseria y las enfermedades y la precoz mortandad.

☼ Un joven que haya nacido en 2005 para el año 2018 o sea a los 13 años, estará viviendo en un mundo irreconocible comparado con el que nació; a los 17 años será un adolescente en un brutal Mad Max o viviendo a duras penas en una tiranía peor que la de Stalin.

☼ El Calentamiento Global Antropógeno también hará ya estragos, huracanes terribles asolarán regularmente las costas del mundo.

☼ El Calentamiento Global hace descender el rendimiento de las cosechas, las hambrunas serán inconcebibles, el mundo a partir de 2018 -o antes- no podrá mantener 7 Mil Millones de Habitantes, el destino nos alcanza.

CONCLUSIÓN. Algunos países poco poblados y con muchos recursos, como Canadá, muchos latinoamericanos, los EEUU, algunos africanos podrán sobrevivir a esto tremendo.

Pero en la superpoblada Europa, y sobre todo en España, las perspectivas son muy malas.

¿Soluciones? El gobierno que tenemos o tendremos, de cuya capacidad ya sabemos todo, estamos muertos con ellos.

Algunas personas en situación muy especial, por ejemplo que posean tierras o directamente son ricos, tienen abiertas posibles salidas, pero la mayoría de la población, engañada por unos monstruos depravados como es nuestra casta política, va a sufrir horrores.

Les recomiendo que se enseñen a cultivar algo de alimentos, yo publico regularmente Técnicas de Supervivencia :: es un regalo para Ud que me hace la deferencia de ocupar su valioso tiempo en leerme, yo lo menos que puedo hacer enseñarle cómo puede salvarse Ud y su familia.

* No, no van a encontrar petróleo, ¿acaso no buscan? encuentran lo que hay, nadie puede encontrar lo que no hay, y puse la lista de los grandes yacimientos, a ver si se piensan que las compañías petroleras se duermen, trabajan día y noche.

* No, las renovables no pueden mantener un standard de vida repulsivo como fue el de España 2006. Ahora que si entiende por Energías Renovables ir caminando o en bicicleta o con suerte en tranvía a donde tenga que ir, eso puede ser.

Pero las renovables pueden mantener un standard de vida similar al de los años ’50 sin ellas se caería en la Edad Media, y en la Edad Media vivían en España, sólo se podían mantener en España, CINCO MILLONES DE PERSONAS, en 1900 eran 19 millones, hoy son 46 millones; el riesgo es de muerte y los gobernantes no están a la altura del tremendo desafío planteado, como no lo estuvieron en el año 711 cuando invade el moro Muza, ni en 1808 cuando invade Napoleón y en tantas otras tragedias de nuestra historia, en que parecemos un país de cretinos gobernados por malhechores inútiles.

☼ No, no hay soluciones milagrosas, simplemente nos hemos consumido la energía solar acumulada en el petróleo y en el carbón, se acumuló durante millones de años, las gastamos en un par de siglos. Y no, no hay astutos judíos capitalistas que impiden que la humanidad se salve con inventos ocultados, ni con coches a agua ni máquinas de movimiento perpetuo, si Ud se cree eso cache un libro de física y estudie, cure su ignorancia, tiene cura, pero si se emperra en conspiranoias, entonces Ud es incurable y le va a ir muy mal, deje de ser bobo.

Para saber más
List of Oil Megaprojects as a Google Spreadsheet
World Production Update

—————————————————————– oOo —————————————————-

PS. Para que comprueben que he sido MUY OPTIMISTA en este artículo y en esa gráfica representando el futuro próximo, vean este artículo de El Manchego de la Bolsa Arruinada y lo que cuenta que se vive, como que ya estamos en los años 70 según él, aunque yo lo pongo para dentro de dos o tres años. También hay que entender que a los engrupidos españoles se les llenó el culo de papelitos y ahora ven con escándalo que se busquen soluciones personales que en los países rioplatenses ¡y hasta en el Reino Unido! son cosas habituales.
“Se pasean perros; Se dan clase de inglés; Se saca la basura (Álvaro, 15 años, estudiante)…”

Moisés Romero

En el último año se multiplican los anuncios de particulares, que, pegados con celofán, en las farolas o porterías se ofrecen para realizar las labores más variopintas. Incluso prostitutas declaradas te ofrecen sus servicios con citas, que aparecen en el parabrisas del coche.

[Este Manchego de la Bolsa se asombra de cosas normales, en Londres las cabinas de teléfonos están cubiertas de anuncios de prostitutas tarjetas a todo color, con los más variopintos ofrecimientos para todos los gustos y perversiones, vamos que tengo yo una colección de esas postales con caras, cuerpos y atuendos muy significativos. Y no es nuevo, es de siempre. ]

He visto reportajes en la televisión sobre el fenómeno , pero nada me ha causado una sensación de abatimiento, de retroceso en el túnel del tiempo de este Reino de España, que se desangra por los cuatro costados, como la nota, bien formateada y anunciada, que estaba dentro de mi buzón de correos hace unos días. Se pasean perros (a primera hora de la mañana o última de la tarde); Se dan clases de inglés (conversación de inglés para niños. He vivido en UK) Se saca la basura (a los contenedores de reciclado: vidrio, cartón, etc). Firmado: Álvaro, 15 años, estudiante responsable /…/

la carta que me envió un amigo hace un año ¡cómo pasa el tiempo y todo sigue peor!:

“Ahora que nos han empujado a la Europa de segunda ¿Alguien esperaba jugar la champion league? y que dependemos de las dádivas del FMI y del BCE, aprovecho para contarles que llegué a Madrid hace treinta y cinco años. [agl. Años 70 ] Coleaba la Crisis del Petróleo. Los grises (policía) repartían hostias a diestro y siniestro en mi Facultad. Sólo un puñado de hijos de papá iba a estudiar en coche. Hubo muertos en manifestaciones tras la muerte de Franco y mucho miedo a la Democracia. Viví Los Pactos de la Moncloa y, ya metido en los avatares de una Bolsa, que movía entonces menos de 100 millones diarios de las antiguas pesetas, le vi el rabo al Diablo Cojuelo con que los involucionistas de la época dibujaban al PSOE y a su líder Felipe González. Fue entonces, curiosamente, cuando el periódico económico de entonces abrió su edición con la gran noticia: “La Bolsa de Madrid negoció ayer 100 millones de pesetas”. Todo un récord”, recuerda M.S.S. compañero mío en la Facultad de Periodismo.

“Pero hoy, amigo Moisés”, continúa, “no te voy a hablar de la inmediata revolución y algarabía alcista en la Bolsa española, que eso ya lo escribiste tú entonces. Hoy quiero comentarte algo que me encoge aún más mi estado de ánimo (tengo 53 años y estoy en el paro. Y lo que es peor, ni expectativas de encontrar empleo, porque soy un trasto viejo para una sociedad engordada con la cultura del pelotazo)…”

“Recordarás que estuve unos meses en una pensión de la madrileña calle Príncipe de Madrid, en el número 7. Cuando volvía de la Facultad, muchos días andando, porque no tenía dinero ni para el metro ni para el autobús, siempre miraba el buzón verde buscando el olor de una carta recién llegada del pueblo. Era un buzón grande y en él siempre había notas, a modos de esquela, escritas a mano y pegadas con papel de celofán…”
“Dentista en el número 8, piso 2º; arreglo abrigos, faldas y medias a buen precio; trabajadora de la limpieza, recién llegada del pueblo, busca empleo; arreglo zapatos; enfermera cuida personas mayores; practicante las 24 horas en el número 17, 5º A; hago portes; taxista para cualquier punto de España; mecanógrafa y taquígrafa trabaja por horas; repartidor busca trabajo; camarero con buenas referencias…”
“Luego fui dando mil tumbos por varias pensiones y pisos de la ciudad. Me casé, con la cultura impresa, como un sello de esos con que marcan los toros bravos, de que no eres nadie en España si no tienes un piso en propiedad. Eso me dijo mi padre un día cuando fui a visitarlo al pueblo: “No me creo que tengas carrera (Licenciatura) si no tienes un piso.” Y me endeudé hasta las cejas, como ha sucedido a millones de españoles en la última década…”

“No quiere entretenerte más. Vivo en Arturo Soria. En el último año las farolas de esta calle emblemática (siete kilómetros de recorrido) están llenas de pegatinas (la mayor parte de ellas escritas o mal escritas, como entonces, con ordenador. Farolas que ofrecen carnaza de todo tipo: señora con buenas referencias… pintamos casa con precio a convenir (sic)… cuido niños por la noche… arreglamos cortinas, persianas… tapizamos todo tipo de sillones… saco perro a pasear… hago colas para DNI, Permiso de Conducir, Entradas de Cine, Conciertos…”
“La España del farol (tirarse un farol); la España de la Pirámide de la especulación inmobiliaria, está escrita en las farolas. Madrid está lleno de peticiones de empleo, de cualquier tipo, pero pegadas en las farolas. Como hace treinta y cinco años ¿Es posible una regresión de tal calibre? ¿Y la Bolsa puede subir con este bagaje?…”

☼ Mira el especulador de la hostia preocupado por la bolsa, y no tiene empleo, viven esta gente en una nube de pedos.

☼ Santiago Niño Becerra en el mismo número explica bien y por corto lo pongo, el proceso en espiral diabólico de crecimiento de la deuda y depresión:

Santiago Niño Becerra Proceso

Define la RAE en una de las acepciones para la palabra del título: “Conjunto de fases sucesivas de un fenómeno natural o de una operación artificial”. Apliquemos esta definición.

” España se empobrece y en su conjunto continúa sin crecer a la vez que cada vez tiene que pagar más por la refinanciación de las ayudas a sus vencimientos y por los intereses de lo que ya debe, por lo que vuelve a ser vista como peligrosa a la hora de obtener nueva financiación, razón por la que o no la obtiene o la obtiene carísima.

En unos meses tras la petición de ayuda España pasa a ser un país que no tiene instrumentos para crecer, que debe, y que no cuenta con los instrumentos precisos para tener y pagar; entrando en un círculo perverso de empobrecimiento, no-crecimiento, y deuda creciente, en el que no es apreciable una salida plausible a medio plazo” /…/

Y la conclusión: España se empobrece porque cada vez tiene que pagar más intereses lo que le obliga a más recortes a fin de tener pasta para pagarlos, ya que no es capaz de aumentar la recaudación porque no crece.

La película finaliza cuando al país no se le puede prestar más cuando no sea capaz de pagar los intereses de la deuda creciente que va adquiriendo.


----------



## Perchas (24 Oct 2012)

Un subidon del hilo, ahora que ya se acerca el corralazo, la hipotética transformación del 50% de los depósitos bancarios de los currelas en papel del Water en forma de bonos del Tesoro.


----------



## 123456 (24 Oct 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Un subidon del hilo, ahora que ya se acerca el corralazo, la hipotética transformación del 50% de los depósitos bancarios de los currelas en papel del Water en forma de bonos del Tesoro.



Perchas, pienso como tu , te pediría que si has leído eso en algun sitio me lo facilites,muchas gracias.

Estoy mosqueado porque desde septiembre no hacen mas que ofrecerme depositos y lo único que me encaja es que los atrapen con un cepo,no se si me explico......


----------



## Perchas (24 Oct 2012)

123456 dijo:


> Perchas, pienso como tu , te pediría que si has leído eso en algun sitio me lo facilites,muchas gracias.
> 
> Estoy mosqueado porque desde septiembre no hacen mas que ofrecerme depositos y lo único que me encaja es que los atrapen con un cepo,no se si me explico......



Pasese por el foro de los Huimos de Burbuja cuando se produjo la escisión, alli pululan foreros insignes que acertaron casi todo al 100 % de lo que pasaria.

En esta pagina leas lo que le contesta Sardinita en Lata a Azkunaveteya


----------



## WinstonSmith (26 Oct 2012)

Un reflote por aquí.

Sr Bertok, viendo como están deshauciando a la peña que da gusto, he pensado que una solución apropiada para toda esta gente es el tema de las Ecoviviendas. ¿Qué opinas?
El problema es que hay que tener espacio. 
Saludos.


----------



## guaxx (26 Oct 2012)

Perchas dijo:


> Un subidon del hilo, ahora que ya se acerca el corralazo, la hipotética transformación del 50% de los depósitos bancarios de los currelas en papel del Water en forma de bonos del Tesoro.



Y afectaría también a las cuentas a la vista?


----------



## Burbuoso (28 Oct 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Y afectaría también a las cuentas a la vista?



Buena pregunta.


----------



## pringaete (28 Oct 2012)

UP! CøÑo, Up!


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Copiaros en vuestro ordenador toda la info que podáis de este hilo y los enlaces que tiene.

Hay información muy buena y valdrá su peso en oro cuando esto reviente.

Suerte


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp coño.

Chincheta de una puta vez.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

uuuppp

Actualizado 4.1


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp coño


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Actualizado el 4.1.3


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp.

¿que coño hace sin chincheta?


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp

Nos vamos al guano


----------



## burbujadetrufas (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp
> 
> Nos vamos al guano



Me temo que sin remisión, sugiero a los burbujos comprar unos kilos de garbanzos, lentejas, alubias... son muy duraderos y con una olla express tendremos comida básica para bastante tiempo...


----------



## PANDORA (7 Nov 2012)

En general
1. Conciénciese de que Vd. no va a ser más infeliz por gastar menos y de que la austeridad no es algo triste sino un estilo de vida que le va a hacer más libre.
2. Antes de comprar algo, piense dos veces si realmente lo hace por impulso o por necesidad. Intente convertir este pequeño ejercicio mental en un hábito.
3. Explique a sus hijos lo que es una crisis, implíquelos en el objetivo de ahorrar. Plantéeselo en forma de competición, ponga en la nevera las facturas de electrici-dad, gas o agua del año anterior e intente batirlas. Invéntese un premio, dígales que si ahorran podrán hacer el viaje que normalmente suelen hacer en vacacio-nes.
4. No exija a los hijos medidas de ahorro de este documento que no puedan en-tender, implíqueles en medidas sencillas de acuerdo a su edad. Tampoco los subestime: un niño de 8 años ya puede entender cualquier medida de este docu-mento
5. No convierta las medidas de ahorro en un motivo de tensión, si quiere implicar a sus hijos haga que vean positivamente el ahorro.
6. Cuando un niño le sorprenda incumpliendo una de estas medidas no lo mini-mice, dele la gracias y les hará ver la importancia del ahorro.
7. Cuando los niños le pidan algo prescindible aprenda a decirles “NO”: les es-tará educando la libertad y haciendo más fuertes.
8. Destine una carpeta para guardar las facturas y tiques de los aparatos que compra o no podrá hacer uso de las garantías, algunas duran hasta 2 años.
9. Revise las facturas de suministros, los cargos en el banco y la comisiones bancarias, los cargos indebidos son desgraciadamente frecuentes.
10. Consulte en nuestra página web Guía de Recursos, asegúrese que no le co-rresponde ninguna de las escasas prestaciones públicas españolas.
En carburante
11. Ande. Piénsese dos veces coger el coche, ahorrará gasolina, beneficiará su circulación y quemará grasas. Hemos comprobado que muchas poblaciones pue-de cruzarse de punta a punta en 20 minutos, que es lo que anda cualquier madrile-ño o neoyorkino todos los días para coger el metro o el autobús más cercano.
12. Utilice el transporte público o comparta su coche
13. Planifique bien sus rutas tanto en la ciudad como en los viajes para no hacer kilómetros innecesarios.
14. Una conducción urbana suave (acelerando lentamente) y atenta (evitando frenazos) puede producir ahorros de gasolina superiores al 20 %.
15. Modere la velocidad, es muy poco tiempo lo que uno ahorra yendo más rápi-do y de 100 km/h a 120 km/h se consume un 15 % más.
100 consejos
frente a la crisis
Infórmate y afíliate gratuitamente en Familias Numerosas de Albacete | Familias Numerosas de Albacete Asociadas


----------



## PANDORA (7 Nov 2012)

16. Utilice marchas largas y velocidad uniforme. No se empeñe en mantener la velocidad uniforme en pendientes ascendentes.
17. Cambie anualmente el filtro del aire. Revise anualmente la alineación de rue-das y cada 2 meses su presión.
18. Utilice el aire acondicionado lo imprescindible, consume un 12 % más de ga-solina. No conduzca con las ventanillas abiertas en carretera.
19. Recuerde que Albacete es una ciudad llana, ideal para la bicicleta.
En agua
20. En la ducha, no confundir la higiene con el placer, si logra que entiendan esto en su familia la factura del agua se puede reducir drásticamente.
21. Implique a toda la familia en las duchas cortas y que se enjabonen con el grifo cerrado. Hemos comprobado que no necesitamos el grifo abierto más de 1,5 /4 minutos, dependiendo de la longitud del cabello (tiempo de aclarado del pelo) y de la utilización de suavizante.
22. No utilice lavadoras o lavavajillas a media carga, a veces podemos evitarlo fregando o lavando algo a mano.
23. No enjuague nada bajo el grifo antes de meterlo en el lavavajillas: están dise-ñados para dejarlo todo limpio sin necesidad de ello. Si sale algo sucio, ya lo repa-sará a mano, no se adelante.
24. Arregle grifos y cisternas que gotean, no deje pasar el tiempo por no pagar un fontanero, al final tendrá que llamarlo. Aprenda a cambiar juntas Vd. mismo.
25. Introduzca botellas en el interior de las cisternas (sin obstaculizar mecanismos internos) para disminuir su capacidad. Cuando se le estropee una cisterna, recuer-de cambiarla por una de doble pulsador.
26. No utilice el inodoro como cubo de basura.
27. Cuando renueve un teléfono de ducha, la grifería o los electrodomésticos, elija los que economicen agua.
28. No deje el grifo abierto mientras se lava los dientes, se afeita, limpia frutas o verduras, etc. No limpie la maquinilla de afeitar o las verduras bajo el chorro de agua, utilice el lavabo taponado para lo primero y un recipiente para lo segundo.
29. Prueba a cerrar ligeramente la llave de paso, con menos caudal consumirá menos agua en algunos usos.
30. Si tiene jardín, riegue el atardecer, utilice riego por goteo y rociadores en las mangueras (los de pistola ahorran más porque no los podemos dejar abiertos). Plante preferiblemente especies autóctonas. Reduzca la superficie de césped que realmente no necesita, hay otras soluciones decorativas que no consumen agua (plantas autóctonas, áridos de colores, etc).
31. Si reforma la fontanería de la casa, aísle los tubos de agua caliente.
32. Los grifos termostáticos ahorran agua al no tener que perder tiempo regulan-do la mezcla, se amortizan dependiendo de su precio. Como contrapartida, tienen el peligro de hacer la ducha más placentera y prolongada.
En electricidad
33. Implique a los niños en no dejar luces y aparatos encendidos.
34. A partir de 4 años, un niño puede tener el cargo de “vigilante de energía” y que apague luces. No se enfade con sus olvidos, recuérdeselo amablemente.
35. Compre bombillas de bajo consumo.
36. Aproveche la luz natural lo que pueda. Cuando pinte su casa elija colores muy claros.
37. Apague los fluorescentes cuando no va a utilizarlos en 20 minutos.
38. Desenchufe los aparatos de imagen y sonido cuando no los utilice (salvo que se borren la hora o datos grabados), el piloto y el receptor del mando cosumen.
39. Cuando renueve electrodomésticos, cómprelos de tipo “A”.
40. Use programas económicos en lavadoras o lavavajillas, hagas lavados en frío. No los use a media carga. No abuse de ellos por no fregar o lavar algo a mano.
41. Explique a sus hijos que el frio de la nevera vale dinero y algo tan cierto como que cuando se abre la nevera el frío cae al suelo.
42. Asegúrese de que la nevera tiene forma de ventilarse por atrás.
43. Seleccione temperaturas más económicas en su nevera. Descongele el congelador cuando tenga 5 mm. de escarcha o no parará de funcionar.
44. Evite la secadora de ropa lo que pueda y tienda, utilícela para la ropa que verdaderamente necesite para el día siguiente o en días lluviosos.
45. No se empeñe en que la ropa salga totalmente seca de la secadora: puede terminar se secarse hasta que llega el planchado y durante el mismo. Limpie el filtro de la secadora antes de utilizarla.
46. Con vitrocerámica, utilice sartenes o cacerolas con difusor.
47. Elija bien la intensidad de la llama o fuente de calor. Elija una fuente de calor ligeramente inferior al de la cacerola o sartén que va a calentar.
48. Cuando algo hierva, baje la potencia de calor: los alimentos hervirán igual.
49. Apague la vitrocerámica 5 minutos antes de terminar de cocinar algo, en lu-gar de apartarlo de la fuente de calor.
50. Utilice más la olla o, al menos, y ponga siempre la tapadera en sus cocciones. Haga menos platos al horno y aprenda más recetas con microondas u olla.
51. Antes de instalar aire acondicionado en su casa, piense en un buen ventila-dor (los de techo ventilan mejor y los hay desmontables) y en toldos.


----------



## PANDORA (7 Nov 2012)

52. No abuse del aire acondicionado, subir un par de grados puede resultar igual de agradable y es mucho más económico.
53. Hiberne el ordenador si no va a usarlo en unos minutos.
54. Apague la impresora después de utilizarla (o vea si la suya tiene una fun-ción de apagado automático y actívela)
55. En su ordenador, seleccione un escritorio y un protector de pantalla negro (inicio => configuración => panel de control => pantalla => escritorio => negro)
En calefacción
56. Si su calefacción es individual, recomendamos la utilización de cronoter-mostatos para programar el apagado y encendido a hora fija (preferiblemente con doble programa labrorable/fin de semana) .
57. Los cálculos de la calefacción están realizados para mantener la vivienda a 20º C con un rendimiento óptimo, pero cada grado que Vd. aumente en el ter-mostato hará subir el consumo en una proporción mayor exponencialmente.
58. 20º C es la temperatura ambiente normal que debe elegir en su termostato pero 19º C puede resulta agradable si se lleva un jersey fino en casa. Sin em-bargo, querer estar agradablemente en camiseta en casa puede salir carísimo, pues necesitaremos 23º C grados.
59. Dormir con la calefacción encendida es costoso y perjudicial para la salud, ya que se resecan las mucosas que nos protegen de infecciones respiratorias.
60. Cuando se vaya la luz natural, cierre las persianas. Durante el día, suba las persianas: cuanta más luz, más calor y menos gasto. Abra las cortinas que tapen radiadores, impiden que se distribuya bien el calor. Habiendo países donde no se ponen cortinas en las casas, hacer buen uso de ellas no puede ser tan difícil.
61. Es un error muy frecuente creer que un termostato ambiente es un acelera-dor: no por mucho subir la temperatura se calentará antes la vivienda.
62. Aproveche un día ventoso de invierno para buscar rendijas e intentar poner-les solución: colocar burletes es efectivo en ventanas abatibles y capialzados de persianas, en ventanas correderas requiere soluciones más profesionales, una regleta de felpa en la parte baja de la puerta de entrada evitará fugas de calor.
63.Si su calefacción es central, proponga en la comunidad solicitar presupuestos para colocar válvulas termostáticas en todos los radiadores del edificio y un temos-tato central que, colocado en un punto del edificio, controle la caldera por radio.
64.No ventile las habitaciones más de 10 minutos, o limítese a formar una mo-mentánea corriente de aire en su casa.
En telefonía fija
65. Contrate tarifa plana en teléfono fijo.
66. Explique a sus hijos que las llamadas a móviles y a teléfonos 900 desde el teléfono fijo salen muy caras, y que los concursos llamando a la tele son un timo.
En telefonía móvil
67. Cambie los móviles de sus hijos a prepago y consumirá menos.
68. Si el móvil es de contrato, pida en la compañía una limitación de consumo.
69. Mucho cuidado con la descarga de politonos y los servicios multimedia, por lla-mar a la mayoría de estos servicios engañosas suscripciones consistentes en que por recibir mensajes le sacan hasta 18 € mensuales sin enterarse. Explíqueles el engaño de estas empresas con la complicidad de operadoras, políticos y burócratas para expoliar a las familias sin que nos enteremos. Asegúrese de que sus hijos no reciben estos mensajes, examine si en sus facturas le han cargado estos engañosos servicios llamados SMS Premium. Cancele en su compañía el acceso a estos servi-cios.
En alimentación
70. No improvise la compra, hágase un listado de platos (por ejemplo, para repetir cada dos semanas) a base de alimentos nutritivos con materias primas básicas y económicas, puede encontrarlos en cualquier libro de recetas. Compre exclusiva-mente lo que necesite para ello.
71. Cocine platos a base de legumbres, guisos, ensaladas, cremas de verduras, hortalizas a la plancha, sopas, pastas, etc.
72. En el supermercado, hágale la guerra a sus impulsos.
73. Retenga y compare los precios “por kilo” de los alimentos que compre más comúnmente.
74. Haga un par de compras al mes de productos básicos y de limpieza. El resto de productos, cómprelos cuando los necesite: una nevera llena fomenta impulsos.
75. Para aplacar los impulsos, coma fruta y verdura. Póngala a disposición de los niños, en lugar de tantos postres preparados y bollería.
76. Compre ofertas exclusivamente de aquello que le va a producir un ahorro efecti-vo (productos básicos y de limpieza) y evite comprar ofertas de productos innecesa-rios o que le van a incitar a consumir más.
77. Nunca haga la compra con hambre.
78. Rescate los bocadillos para las meriendas, destierre la bollería y los snacks.
79. Haga sus propios yogures y flanes.


----------



## PANDORA (7 Nov 2012)

80.Convierta las chuches y los caprichos de sus hijos en una excepción, no en una rutina: los niños protestarán al principio pero se acostumbran a todo. No se rinda si insisten o protestan: ellos prueban, Vd. educa así su voluntad y su libertad.
81.Pruebe a cocinar platos nuevos y económicos con verduras, pastas y legum-bres (salen a 1 € kilo y son muy nutritivas).
En sus finanzas
82. No pague a crédito mas que bienes o servicios de primera necesidad.
83.Utilice las tarjetas de crédito como pago a débito (a final de mes).
84.No permita que su banco le cobre nada por las tarjetas, las que ofertan multitud de compañías son sin cuota anual.
85.Estudie concienzudamente las ofertas de todas las tarjetas: compare lo que le van a cobrar todos los años por renovarlas, la comisión por utilizar cajeros propios y la de los ajenos, y los descuentos “reales” por utilizar las tarjetas. Opte por las tarjetas que le descuentan algo en compras frente a las que les ofrecen regalos.
86.Pida que le quiten las comisiones de mantenimiento de su cuenta, si el banco no remunera su cuenta no tienen por qué cobrarle también comisiones de manteni-miento. Hay entidades que incluso le pagan intereses por los gastos que domicilia.
87.Vigile las comisiones bancarias y las subidas abusivas de las mismas.
88.Diversifique sus ahorros, no los ponga en el mismo cesto.
89.Planifique su declaración de la renta antes de terminar el año.
Otras medidas
90.Aprenda a hacer por sí mismo algunas reparaciones o pequeñas operaciones de mantenimiento de su vehículo. En internet encontrará información para ello.
91.Haga bricolaje y pequeñas reparaciones, ayudándose de libros e internet.
92.Compre muebles desmontados.
93.Utilice las instalaciones municipales, polideportivos, bibliotecas, etc.
94.Plantee en la oficina comprar una máquina de café.
95.Planifique sus compras de ropa para comprar en rebajas, mercadillos, outlets o factories y exclusivamente lo necesario.
96. Deje de fumar con ayuda de métodos que refuerzan la voluntad.
97.Consulte en internet precios y opiniones de un producto antes de comprarlo.
98.Controle la utilización que hacen sus hijos de la impresora.
99.Guarde los folios sin usar por una cara y enseñe a los niños dónde cogerlos.
100. Estudie sustituir el pincho de media mañana por algo traído de casa.
Prestaciones familiares en España
Prestación de la Seguridad Social por hijo a cargo menor de 18 años.- 145,5 € se-mestrales por hijo menor de 18 años no minusválido. Sube a 250 € semestrales cuan-do el hijo es menor de 3 años. Límites de ingresos: 11.220 €/año más 15 % por cada hijo que sobrepase el 1º. En caso de familias numerosas, 16.886,82 €/año, más 2.735,20 € por cada hijo que sobrepase el 3º.
Prestación por nacimiento ("cheque bebé").- Pago único de 2.500 € por nacimiento. 1.000 € adicionales para familias numerosas, familias monoparentales y madres con minusvalía igual o superior al 65% si sus ingresos no superan los de la "prestación por hijo a cargo menor de 18 años".
Prestación de la Seguridad Social por nacimiento de tercer y siguientes hijos.- Pa-go único de de 450 euros si los ingresos no superan 9.328,39 euros, incrementándose dicha cuantía un 15% por cada hijo a partir del segundo, incluido éste.
Prestación de la Seguridad Social por parto múltiple.- Pago único de 2.282 euros por dos hijos, 4.564 euros por tres y 6.847 euros por cuatro y siguientes.
La "paga de los 100 euros".- 100 €/mes durante los primeros 3 años de vida de un niño, siempre y cuando ninguno de los progenitores sea amo/a de casa, esté parado o en situación de excedencia (consultar Mº Hacienda).
Prestaciones para familias numerosas
Bonificación en tasas o matrículas académicas de centros públicos.- Del 50% en cate-goría general y del 100 % en categoría especial.
Reducción en transporte interurbano.- 20 % de descuento en categoría general y 50 % en categoría especial. Acumulable con otros descuentos (ida y vuelta, niños, etc.).
Reducción en transporte aéreo (salida y destino en España).-Bonificación en trans-porte aéreo del 5 % ó 10 %, según categoría general o especial.
Reducción en el Impuesto de Matriculación.- Será la mitad del tipo que corresponda según el vehículo (normalmente se trata del tipo máximo, el 14,75 %), para vehículos de 5 a 9 plazas, con el límite de uno cada cuatro años. Lo tramita el concesionario.
Reducción en la contratación de empleada del hogar.- Se bonificará con un 45 % en su cotización a la Seguridad Social cuando los ascendientes trabajen fuera de casa, o sólo uno de ellos en familias numerosas de categoría especial.


----------



## PANDORA (9 Nov 2012)

¡uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## garmani (9 Nov 2012)

Y YO QUE CREIA QUE ME HABIA VUELTO LOCO, HACIENDO UNA DESPENSA, YO SOLITO CONTRA VIENTO Y MAREA Y LA PEÑA RIENDOSE DE MI Y YO PASANDO DE SU CULO......HASTA QUE OS HE CONOCIDO MALDITOS CABRONES.

GRACIAS EXISTIR PASE LO QUE PASE, SOLO POR PENSAR DIFERENTE GRACIAS.

cOJONUDO BERTOK


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

garmani dijo:


> Y YO QUE CREIA QUE ME HABIA VUELTO LOCO, HACIENDO UNA DESPENSA, YO SOLITO CONTRA VIENTO Y MAREA Y LA PEÑA RIENDOSE DE MI Y YO PASANDO DE SU CULO......HASTA QUE OS HE CONOCIDO MALDITOS CABRONES.
> 
> GRACIAS EXISTIR PASE LO QUE PASE, SOLO POR PENSAR DIFERENTE GRACIAS.
> 
> cOJONUDO BERTOK



Ganaremos.

Esta crisis es un ejercicio extremo de darwinismo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ganaremos.
> 
> Esta crisis es un ejercicio extremo de darwinismo.



Definición perfecta :Aplauso:
Pero no ganará la casta, es una especie en extinción en cuanto se quede sin ganado que vaya detrás de sus zanahorias


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

Voy a poner aquí mi plan para cuando venga el apocalipsis, creo que les puede ser interesantes para más personas.

He creado hace unos 10 años, me monte un refugio para el retiro, una casita de campo apartada de las ciudades a 1h30 minutos de donde vivio y voy los fines de semana.

En la finca tengo 6 almendros, 1 olivo, 5 naranjos, 2 limoneros, 2 frutales mas, 3 algarrobos, y suelo hacer verdura en verano, tengo agua propia. La finca es mucho mas grande pero no tengo tiempo para mantener tantos arboles.

Tengo la cosecha de 3 años de almendras, unas latitas de atun, y muchas conservas.

Tengo 2 tractores iguales de hace 30 años no globalizados, con sus remolques y todo los accesorios, herramientas para arreglarlos. Lo principal es que sus piezas son intercambiables. No tienen obsolescencia programada.

Todos los utensilios necesarios para trabajar la finca.

Los limones sirven para potabilizar el agua, una vez pasada por unos filtros que tengo.

Los algarrobos los tengo para cuando tenga animales, y para generar leña para calentar la casa.

La finca esta toda vayada.

Me quedan un poco de trabajo aún quiero poner un invernadero para tener verdura todo el año, placas solares, quiero ponerme un molino para hacerme harina y otro para hacer aceite propulsados por un tractor.


----------



## srrosa (11 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La finca esta toda *vayada*.



Valla no me lo experaba

Lo siento, no he podido resistirme 

UP y chincheta ya, coño, debería leerse esto más que las normas del forero de burbuja.info


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Nov 2012)

Están echando unos programas en TVE sobre la vida en pueblos, a lo mejor os gustan... se llaman Conectando España


----------



## micenas (11 Nov 2012)

El mejor hilo de todo burbuja, vergüenza que no tenga una chincheta.


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2012)

Tomen precauciones, el día que menos se lo esperen será tarde.

Nadie les va a avisar, esto será como lo del Banco Atlántico y Rumasa, nadie salvo gente de muy arriba sabrá lo que va a ocurrir ese fin de semana.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## Alew (15 Nov 2012)

Voy mirandome el hilo, que la temperatura social ha subido unos grados esta semana.

Hasta los portugueses han recibido palos.


----------



## Bulldog99 (15 Nov 2012)

Si no hay colapso, al menos estaremos preparados por si hay un virus The Walking Dead


----------



## Gji (15 Nov 2012)

Sinceramente, ABURRÍS.
Sí, ya cansáis intentado meter miedo por todos lados. Ya esa táctica ha dejado de ser efectiva y la gente pasa de vosotros.
Eso eso como lo de Pedro y el Lobo. Ya nadie os hace caso.

Sí queréis salir a la calle a destrozar mobiliario urbano, matar gente y violar gente, hacerlo ya, y no esperéis a que TODO EXPLOTE para así hacerlo sin consecuencias.

Sed HOMBRES y no NENAZAS MARICONAS por una vez en vuestra vida.


----------



## Biribuch (16 Nov 2012)

Un madmax lo veo bastante complicado pero no creo que nadie que conozca ligeramente la situación pueda excluir supuestos de inseguridad ciudadana y violencia cercanos a los niveles actuales de sudamérica. ¿En esa situación como saldríais a la calle?. He pensado algunas ideas:
- Botas policiales/montañismo.
- Camisetas anti-cortes (son algo caras).
- Guantes con nudillos reforzados (por ejemplo, de motorista).
- Spray antiviolaciones.
- Navaja (las tácticas se pueden guardar muy bien y son legales, la hoja es de 8-9 cm).
¿Qué opináis? ¿Alguna sugerencia? Es que estoy pensando que comprar y que no.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

30 trucos para ahorrar. Lo actualizo en el 2º post (apartado 4.2.21)

El Reto del Ahorro: ¿Quién quiere ahorrar 1.000


----------



## cadenas (17 Nov 2012)

Gji dijo:


> Sinceramente, ABURRÍS.
> Sí, ya cansáis intentado meter miedo por todos lados. Ya esa táctica ha dejado de ser efectiva y la gente pasa de vosotros.
> Eso eso como lo de Pedro y el Lobo. Ya nadie os hace caso.
> 
> ...



Jo tio, no creo que seas un troll pero lo que has dicho tú lo podría firmar un troll en toda regla. ¿Estás intentando decir que es mejor salir a la calle a ser un "hombre", que buscar soluciones de verdad a lo que viene? ¿Crees que es mejor berrear para que te hagan la comida que aprender a hacertela tú mismo?

no te lo tomes a mal, puede que no haya entendido tu post, pero no esta de mas que personas como bertok aporten soluciones a posibles problemas


----------



## elpaquis (17 Nov 2012)

butricio dijo:


> Necesitamos un líder creíble.



Jesús Arroyo Fernández


----------



## Javi Metal (17 Nov 2012)

Iniciado por butricio Ver Mensaje

Necesitamos un líder creíble.





https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Q17oCHLlJOKC7ysaAtrR41JSd2_WXPM0dMPH9ZjGZxHaX


----------



## elpaquis (17 Nov 2012)

Pequeña aportación personal:

-China, India y demás no paran de crecer (ahora un poco menos).
-No paramos de contaminar.
-Los desechos (tóxicos, plásticos y humanos) no paran de multiplicarse.
-La población sigue aumentando.
-La reserva fraccionaria y los bancos han sido constatados por el FMI como los mayores contribuyentes a la crisis.
-Queda claro que el poder político y financiero son el mayor problema.

Como todo en la vida, el equilibrio, el punto medio: algo intermedio entre liberalismo, comunismo y ecologismo. ¿Es eso posible? Pues no tengo ni idea.

Pero (para mí, claro):

-Las ideas de la economía austriaca son las más adecuadas.
-El ecologismo puede salvarnos el planeta.
-El comunismo (real) puede ser el destino al que lleguemos.

Todo eso sin olvidarnos de nuestro instinto de supervivencia, como animales que somos, y de nuestro "gen egoísta - Richard Dawkins".

Superpoblacin

Y ahora me lanzo con ello. Seguimos con el equilibrio:

En este planeta finito, cuantos más ricos hay, más pobres. También podríamos ser todos clase media.
Olvidémonos por un instante del dinero (intercambio de bienes y servicios), y centrémonos en la riqueza de los recursos naturales, en último término de donde sale todo.

Con esta crisis se agravan las desigualdades, está claro. Los recursos son siempre los mismos porque el planeta es siempre el mismo. Hablo en global, para todo el mundo.

Como diría un obispo: como personas humanas que somos, tenemos el mismo derecho a vivir dignamente, en igualdad de condiciones, con los mismos recursos.

Y aquí viene la propuesta, que atenta claramente con el liberalismo (que como somos egoístas por naturaleza, agrava nuestras diferencias): administrar a cada individuo del planeta x dinero o x recursos. Igual para todos.

Es una idea inicial. Estamos de acuerdo en cómo acabó la URSS. Con este sistema no trabajaría nadie y sería un caos.

Es un planteamiento para ser equitativos, de que cada persona pueda tener "la parte proporcional de planeta que le corresponde en cada momento".

Y muchos diréis: eso es una falacia, porque hay vagos que merecen menos, hay trabajadores o inteligentes que merecen más. De acuerdo: variar los x recursos iniciales sobre esa base, a más o menos según cada persona.

Y poner límites, fundamental: que la persona más rica del planeta no pueda ser 10, 100 o 1000 veces más rica que la más pobre.

Esto atenta frontalmente con ser liberal. Pero ser liberal es ser radical (interpretado en el sentido "de raíz", tranquilidad). Por eso siempre me refiero al término medio, al del equilibrio, al de la naturaleza.

Luego vendrían el resto de soluciones sobre esa base:
-Sólo energías renovables.
-Primar el consumo local sobre el global (cooperativas).

Y gran problema. ¿Quien dirige esto? ¿Se vota?

Vemos como España tiene unos políticos que son una mierda, con unos currículos de mierda.

Exigencia de, p.e: 10 años de experiencia en la privada, inglés, si se corrompe o despilfarra a la cárcel y pagar con sus bienes y los de familiares, etc. Y que estén bien pagados, por supuesto (se supone que harán bien su trabajo). Se votaría con listas abiertas. Sería una mezcla de "gobierno de sabios" de los griegos, con la democracia, también griega (otra vez el término medio, nada de extremos).

¿Y cómo se empieza esto? ¿La chispa que enciende el motor? Jesús Arroyo Fernández.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## elpaquis (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp



Grandes comentarios, bertok.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2012)

Vamos coño, que cada vez estamos más cerca de tener que usar las medidas.

Alguno se va a tener que arrepentir.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

¿Dónde coño está la chincheta...? 8:


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde coño está la chincheta...? 8:



Los moderatas no entienden 8:


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

Actualizado 2º post.


----------



## dalmore_12y (23 Nov 2012)

UP,UP,UP......joer, estoy acojonado:


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Actualizado.

http://cicloinversor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/CINov12.pdf


Merece la pena leer el documento. Poneos el pañal. ::


----------



## Artan0 (24 Nov 2012)

En ese analisis faltan los latunes, las tierras y las armas de fuego ::


----------



## Latun King (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Actualizado.
> 
> http://cicloinversor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/CINov12.pdf
> 
> ...



Gran documento para los que no sepan cual es la situación económica real de España, Europa y el mundo.


----------



## Arcano (24 Nov 2012)

¿Y esto porque no lleva chincheta?

¿Es que acaso hay otra alternativa que la debacle? Yo no veo que se solucione nada, sino que el deterioro es constante a todos los niveles y la caída no tiene fin.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppp !!!!


----------



## oso_perez (24 Nov 2012)

Cuando pintaban oros no se cortaban en pedir seis o siete veces el coste de construccion de un piso. Haz lo mismo pero al reves ofrece 1/6 es decir unos 100 €/m2. Tiempo tendras para subirlo.


----------



## oso_perez (24 Nov 2012)

Me te,o que me confundido de hilo, Sorry.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp, coño


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Nov 2012)

Upupup.....bertok cuentanos mas....
Estamos cerca del desenlace?


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Upupup.....bertok cuentanos mas....
> Estamos cerca del desenlace?



Ya no sé que es peor: o que esto reviente de una vez (va a doler muuuuucho) para ir a por los malos o seguir con esta agonía.

El año malo para la economía de la calle, para la población, es el 2.013.

Espero que estéis preparados.


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Nov 2012)

Ya me voy a dormir mas tranquilo ::


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Ya me voy a dormir mas tranquilo ::



No olvides ahorrar ..... por si acaso ::


----------



## dalmore_12y (27 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No olvides ahorrar ..... por si acaso ::



Upupup....
Ahorro todo lo q puedo, q gracias a Endesa y demas hdlgp es mas bien poco.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Poco aportáis, cabrones ::


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Actualizado 5.3.5 en el 2º post.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sano-y-variado-menos-de-3-euros-diarios.html


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

¿tenéis hechos los deberes?.

Hay mucho en juego: TODO.


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

En la zona cero han estado 3 semanas las farmacias de huelga, a mi me da que no va a ser la ultima huelga, entre que solo abrian 1 de cada 3 estaban desabastecidas por completo, no se si por la gran demanda o por los impagos de la generalitat valenciana. Que les deben 6 meses. El fin de semana necesitaba unas medicinas y me toco pasarme por 8 o 9 farmacias de guardia.

Bueno no me enrollo más. 

Hay que disponer de un botiquin de medicinas por lo que pueda pasar. 

Alguien me podria ayudar a confeccionar un botiquín de medicinas imprescindibles.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En la zona cero han estado 3 semanas las farmacias de huelga, a mi me da que no va a ser la ultima huelga, entre que solo abrian 1 de cada 3 estaban desabastecidas por completo, no se si por la gran demanda o por los impagos de la generalitat valenciana. Que les deben 6 meses. El fin de semana necesitaba unas medicinas y me toco pasarme por 8 o 9 farmacias de guardia.
> 
> Bueno no me enrollo más.
> 
> ...



Show Off your BOB's. : BOB (Bug Out Bags) - SHTF Survival, Disaster and Emergency Preparedness Forums

El machete debe ser de más de 40 cms. Una pequeña piedra para afilar es imprescindible


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Show Off your BOB's. : BOB (Bug Out Bags) - SHTF Survival, Disaster and Emergency Preparedness Forums
> 
> El machete debe ser de más de 40 cms. Una pequeña piedra para afilar es imprescindible



No puedo ver la pagina web.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> No puedo ver la pagina web.



La puedo ver sin ningún problema. Uso chrome.


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La puedo ver sin ningún problema. Uso chrome.



Ya la puedo ver, en el firefox no se deja.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En la zona cero han estado 3 semanas las farmacias de huelga, a mi me da que no va a ser la ultima huelga, entre que solo abrian 1 de cada 3 estaban desabastecidas por completo, no se si por la gran demanda o por los impagos de la generalitat valenciana. Que les deben 6 meses. El fin de semana necesitaba unas medicinas y me toco pasarme por 8 o 9 farmacias de guardia.
> 
> Bueno no me enrollo más.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes por el Hvei35 que ahora "puedo escribir poco" pero doy ideas

El primer problema es la caducidad, por razones largas de explicar las caducidades son cortas y si bien algunos medicamentos puden tomarse com tranquilidad una vez caducados, con otros hay que tener cuidado

En segundo lugar, tu como individuo puedes tener ya o bien ser más suscepyible a determinadas patologias, con lo que deberias incluir productos especificos para ti

Luego hace falta saber de que nivel de max mad hablamos, si se interrumpe el suministro de agua potable es imprescindible contar con rehidratacion oral, pero eso ya es casi apocaliptico.

Como botiquin de viaje yo llevo 

Curas: gasas vendas (alguna de crepé para esguinces) suero fisiologico, 2 ó 3 suturas plasticas, Betadine o similar, Furacin

Analgesia: de primer nivel paracetamol si tienes problemas de estomago o alergias. A mi me gusta mas el voltaren o el nolotil
De segundo nivel, por si tienes heridad de guerra :8: tramadol / adolonta. Codeina tambien suelo llevar algo, me sirve de analgesia, de antitusigeno y de antidiarreico pero hay que saber dosificarlo segun el uso

Algun antibiotico. La Amoxicilina sigue siendo aceptable, uno antiguo que ahora se usa poco pero que a mi me gusta por su espectro es el Septim


Ale que me canso de escribir, que siga otro o preguntar algo mas corto


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya sabes por el Hvei35 que ahora "puedo escribir poco" pero doy ideas
> 
> El primer problema es la caducidad, por razones largas de explicar las caducidades son cortas y si bien algunos medicamentos puden tomarse com tranquilidad una vez caducados, con otros hay que tener cuidado
> 
> ...



Jrande :: .


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Show Off your BOB's. : BOB (Bug Out Bags) - SHTF Survival, Disaster and Emergency Preparedness Forums
> 
> El machete debe ser de más de 40 cms. Una pequeña piedra para afilar es imprescindible



Sr. Bertok, ver sus apariciones es como ver un ente con guadaña y tal ::...pone pelin intranquilo 
Tengo l kit de supervivencia en marcha, pero aun me faltan algunas cosillas...de cuanto tiempo dispongo? Y no crea q me lo tomo a broma porque estoy acojonao por lo que pueda pasar, q aunque no tenga npi de lo q será, sí intuyo q va a ser muy jodido.:8:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, ver sus apariciones es como ver un ente con guadaña y tal ::...pone pelin intranquilo
> Tengo l kit de supervivencia en marcha, pero aun me faltan algunas cosillas...de cuanto tiempo dispongo? Y no crea q me lo tomo a broma porque estoy acojonao por lo que pueda pasar, q aunque no tenga npi de lo q será, sí intuyo q va a ser muy jodido.:8:



Quedan muchos meses todavía.

::::::

[YOUTUBE]oBF9wCbqs1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya sabes por el Hvei35 que ahora "puedo escribir poco" pero doy ideas
> 
> El primer problema es la caducidad, por razones largas de explicar las caducidades son cortas y si bien algunos medicamentos puden tomarse com tranquilidad una vez caducados, con otros hay que tener cuidado
> 
> ...



Excepcional aporte.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp, coño


----------



## dalmore_12y (3 Dic 2012)

Upupup....
Y aupa el Diaz Ferran 
Cagoento


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Upupup....
> Y aupa el Diaz Ferran
> Cagoento



Aunque le ha salido mal. Tenía su Plan B.

Todos nosotros debemos tener un conjunto de opciones predefinidas.

Ayudar a conseguirlo es el objetivo de este hilo.

Suerte.


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2012)

Arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiba


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Dic 2012)

Mi modesta aportacion...
Yo estoy acaparando en la medida de mis posibilades herramientas manuales porque vista la factura de Endesa, la electricidad va a ser un lujo.(llaves ingleas, de carraca, hachas, formones, gubias, destornilladores, gatos, sargentos, palancas, hierros de encofrar, etc)
Me estoy desendeudando a marchas forzadas. Gracias al foro.
Me puse a hacer jabon liquido para lavadora usando aceite usado y funciono...el jabon lava. Lo aprendi del hilo
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-lavadora-a-partir-de-aceite-de-freidora.html

Me he hecho una cuchara de palo :: con una tabla de haya q tenia por ahi....si,si, ya se q las cucharas se hacen de boj, pero ¿de donde co......es saco el boj?. A ver si este puente hago el tenedor, pa tener la parejita. Asi q me hallo prospeccionando viejos oficios, nuevos para mi....por si acaso::
Tambien he hecho alguna mesa rustica con un palet....lonchafinismo total
Deje un cuchillo a medio hacer...faltaba meterlo en la fragua q no tengo, aunque lei por ahi como improvisar una con ladrillos refractarios, carbon vegetal, un tubo de hierro y un secador de pelo.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

Hay que entrenar esos cuerpos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]ZWFiOGErW4k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S4LzW-1Bgig[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xC5HXYEcuEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cadenas (6 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya sabes por el Hvei35 que ahora "puedo escribir poco" pero doy ideas
> 
> El primer problema es la caducidad, por razones largas de explicar las caducidades son cortas y si bien algunos medicamentos puden tomarse com tranquilidad una vez caducados, con otros hay que tener cuidado
> 
> ...



tambien estaria bien conocer el uso de plantas medicinales, tener algún libro sobre el tema


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Dic 2012)

cadenas dijo:


> tambien estaria bien conocer el uso de plantas medicinales, tener algún libro sobre el tema



Desde luego, es un buen consejo pero hay que saber encontrarlas o cultivarlas

El Dioscorides de toda la vida :rolleye:


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (7 Dic 2012)

Para añadir a mejoras de la salud:

Hay muchas personas fumadoras que estan luchando por dejarlo.
No es viable hacerlo ni desde el punto de vista economico, ni del sanitario con los recortes que nos vienen.
Considero que debemos suplir estas carencias sanitarias con el cuidado y respeto a nuestro cuerpo.

Metodo efectivo para dejar de fumar.
Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 1 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 2 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 3 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 4 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 5 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 6 - YouTube

Es Facil Dejar De Fumar Si Sabe Como Metodo Allen Carr parte 7 - YouTube

Para llevar en el coche, el movil, mp3, oficina.....y oir cuando mono fuerte.Hipnosis Para Dejar De Fumar,Escuche y cierre los ojos y relájese déjese llevar por la voz - YouTube

Libro en Pdf:Dejar de fumar es facil

Tambien es importante mantenernos fuertes de espiritu y aprender a relajarnos frente las situaciones hostiles y mantener a raya el stress.

Relajacion mental/muscular completa:

relajacion jacobson parte 1.mp4 - YouTube

relajacion jacobson parte 2.mp4 - YouTube

relajacion jacobson parte 3.mp4 - YouTube

relajacion jacobson parte 4.mp4 - YouTube

Webs información medica completas certificadas: ( Importante : Solo consultar en webs certificadas por equipos medicos ).

Temas de salud: MedlinePlus en español

Salud y medicina, enfermedades y síntomas comunes. Tuotromedico


----------



## cadenas (7 Dic 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para añadir a mejoras de la salud:
> 
> Hay muchas personas fumadoras que estan luchando por dejarlo.
> No es viable hacerlo ni desde el punto de vista economico, ni del sanitario con los recortes que nos vienen.
> Considero que debemos suplir estas carencias sanitarias con el cuidado y respeto a nuestro cuerpo.



 yo llevo mes y pico sin fumar, y no pienso volver


----------



## WinstonSmith (7 Dic 2012)

Reflotando que se acerca el dia 21. ::


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Me voy al pueblo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Para añadir a mejoras de la salud:
> 
> Hay muchas personas fumadoras que estan luchando por dejarlo.
> No es viable hacerlo ni desde el punto de vista economico, ni del sanitario con los recortes que nos vienen.
> ...



Excelente aporte. Actualizado el 2º post :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Rosso (8 Dic 2012)

En este link
un artículo sobre un interesante sistema para tener caliente a la familia con un consumo de leña madmaxista.

Calienta tu casa un 80-90% menos de leña que una estufa convencional.
Los gases en la salida son vapor y CO2.
El calor de un fuego puede durar días.
Construcción sencilla y económica.



















[YOUTUBE]2bsUd5zLcLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2012)

interesante la estufa rocket , no la conocía :Aplauso:

una pregunta , como se limpia la ceniza?


----------



## Scorpio (8 Dic 2012)

"_1. Tocatejismo. Reducción de deudas. Venta de activos. Reestructuración de deuda familiar. Que no tengan de dónde pillar.
2. Fraude. Defraudar todo lo posible. Todo en negro.
3. Va a consumir su puta madre. Lonchafinismo extremo. Fuentes alternativas de consumo. Parar la econbnomía. Cada euro gastado va a reforzar a la casta.
4. Tener un plan B para salirse del sistema. No colborar con el sistema. Hacer lo contrario de lo que docen los mass media. Resistir pasivamente.
5. Acumular latunes


6. Producción de autoconsumo. Aprender a plantar aunque sea en la terraza -windowfarming- conseguir un pequeño huerto.
7. Adquirir una casa en un pueblo remoto.
8. Aprender a fabricar electricidad. Ver subforo Consumo Responsable. Mi primer MW de producción
9. Darse de baja de todas las redes sociales y descargarse el programa TOR
10. Conseguir armas legales y de las otras. Si todo se descontrola nadie te va a pedir los papeles de la escopeta.
11. El depósito de gasolina SIEMPRE lleno y además guardar gasolina en casa.
12. El trueque no paga impuestos_."

Idem + y añadiría;


13. Aprender técnicas de defensa personal y aplicar conductas seguras de prevención de riesgos y actos delictivos en tu entorno. Creerme la policia no va a venir a ayudarte si puede evitarlo y tal como esta la cosa cada vez será mas este el caso. Se trata desde aprender a tomar una esquina no yendo pegado a la pared hasta trazar itinerarios por calles mas seguras o echar un vistazo antes o despues de salir de casa ver comportamiento extraños o simplemente comprender que hay que ser prudente y discreto con los bienes propios, no vayas diciendo lo que tienes en casa a nadie, ni a amigos, cuando el hambre aprieta estos se cotizan a precio de oro, aprender a diferenciar es parte del punto 14.

14. Aprender a desarrollar un sentimiento de unidad en tu entorno familiar y de confianza mas directo, mediante dias de trabajo alternos en casas de alguno que le haga falta alguna pequeña obra o mantenimiento y sino se da el caso jornadas de limpieza/convivencia en el campo o similares, cuando todo se pone mal siempre es bueno tener alguien en quien confiar y ese no va a ser el colega de cañitas del viernes tenlo claro


Por lo demas muy buena idea y mejor iniciativa, mi enhorabuena al hilo.


----------



## WinstonSmith (9 Dic 2012)

Muy buena la estufa amijos. :baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Rosso (9 Dic 2012)

timi dijo:


> interesante la estufa rocket , no la conocía :Aplauso:
> 
> una pregunta , como se limpia la ceniza?



Por lo que he leído, la ceniza se puede sacar por el mismo sitio por donde se introduce la leña aunque también dicen que es mejor habilitar una trampilla que acceda directamente a la base de la cámara de combustión.

Hay mucha información disponible y el libro de referencia es este:
Rocket Mass Heaters: Superefficient Woodstoves YOU Can Build: Amazon.co.uk: Ianto Evans, Leslie Jackson: Books

Uno de los inconvenientes es la salida de humo hasta que no se estabiliza el tiro, para evitarlo siempre se puede instalar el agujero de introducción de leña en el exterior, por ejemplo en una terraza.

Como en cualquier chimenea es fundamental un buen diseño, si el diseño es malo puede rebocar mucho humo y también CO, por lo que es recomendable hacerse con un medidor de monóxido de carbono (unos 100€).

El concepto es muy antiguo y se parece bastante a las glorias que aún se pueden ver en viejas casas de Castilla y Aragón.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 Dic 2012)

He creado un hilo sobre mantenimiento de vehiculos.

Estoy preparando un curso de mecanica básica y una seccion de mantenimiento de nuestro vehiculos, con las nociones elementales para poder hacer nuestro propio mantenimiento e incluso atrevernos con averias mas importantes.

Compendio total de las mejores webs, mejores trucos,hazlo tu mismo............

Me parece interesante porque aunque no la peña no se etreva con ciertas cosas por lo menos lleva una serie de conocimientos al taller con los que evitara abusos por parte del mecanico.

Tambien es consultorio mecanico para resolver dudas, de hecho ya hemos solucionado un elevelunas y el cambio de unos fuelles para pasar la ITV.

*Bertok sumalo por ahi (tu veras donde lo metes pero creo que iria en la seccion de independencia económica) para que la peña pueda ahorrar algo, haz incapie en que esta incompleto y se va actualizando.
*
Agradeceria a todos los que querais colaborar os sumeis con vuestros trucos, webs de recambios baratas, informaciones o incluso preguntando vuestras dudas....GRACIAS

El hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-mecanica-y-mantenimiento-de-vehiculos.html

Edito:necesito que alguien me explique como crear un enlace a una página web y que al clikar aparezca de forma automatica a una determinada altura de dicha pagina.He buscado información pero me lio un huevo.Agradeceria alguien que me lo explicara de forma sencilla.Gracias.


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Dic 2012)

Reflotando. Sr Bertok, acuerdese de mis eurillos por reflotar.::


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Dic 2012)

Upupup.....que el doomsday esta cerca. :8:


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> He creado un hilo sobre mantenimiento de vehiculos.
> 
> Estoy preparando un curso de mecanica básica y una seccion de mantenimiento de nuestro vehiculos, con las nociones elementales para poder hacer nuestro propio mantenimiento e incluso atrevernos con averias mas importantes.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Recogido


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Reflotando. Sr Bertok, acuerdese de mis eurillos por reflotar.::



Explícate, no te entiendo. ienso:


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Explícate, no te entiendo. ienso:



Es broma hombre.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Es broma hombre.


----------



## mareas (12 Dic 2012)

Creo que ya lo he dicho, pero de los mejores hilos de burbuja!

Y mi mensaje 100 bien lo merece


----------



## subvencionados (12 Dic 2012)

Botiquín homeopático de urgencia:

homeo-psycho - Botiquín homeopático de urgencia


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

subvencionados dijo:


> Botiquín homeopático de urgencia:
> 
> homeo-psycho - Botiquín homeopático de urgencia



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Registrado


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

http://www.autodesarrollo.com/download/El Arte de la Guerra.PDF


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Lechu (16 Dic 2012)

Venga un reflote que este hilo es de los mejores .

Creo que no esta.

Por si interesa ahí lo dejo .

Intercambia.net red de trueque, consumo responsable, consejos ahorro, cultura gratis


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Buen aporte lechu


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Actualizado

Casas]Casas con maderas de leña con maderas de leña


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Venga un reflote que este hilo es de los mejores .
> 
> Creo que no esta.
> 
> ...



Lo he metido en el 5.1 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## AIRIS (16 Dic 2012)

Subo y sigo.


----------



## dalmore_12y (17 Dic 2012)

Upupup.....q se acerca el viernes doomsday ::


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)




----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2012)

lo subimos a ver si alguno quiere aportar algo.


----------



## Raider (20 Dic 2012)

Levanto este gran Hilo; Imprescindible para prepararse el futuro, sea cual sea este. 
Leer la primera pagina, segundo mensaje, donde están puestas todas las informaciones practicas.
Un Millón de gracias Bertok por este impresionante trabajo.


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2012)

Actualizado en 6.2.11.

[YOUTUBE]FAqYolV5s8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2012)

Alex Jones y tito Celente ::. Se caga la perra.

[YOUTUBE]DbXx3UGdEbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2012)

En el panel de la dcha tenéis toda la serie. ::

[YOUTUBE]g3aJzxz8QfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Actualizo con este interesante estudio

Vendo mi coche y me cambio al Taxi, ¿Estoy loco?: Análisis del Coste real de un Coche


----------



## Papa_Frita (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Actualizo con este interesante estudio
> 
> Vendo mi coche y me cambio al Taxi, ¿Estoy loco?: Análisis del Coste real de un Coche



Bastante interesante. Gracias.
Eso sí, a ojo, me parece que el estudio obvia un parámetro importante: el precio del lugar donde se reside.
Yo, por ejemplo, vivo a varios kilómetros de la localidad en que se encuentra mi lugar de trabajo. Vivo de alquiler, así que podría mudarme y vender mi coche, pero me parece que no me conviene. Si tengo en cuenta los precios de los alquileres + ibis + precios de los comercios me sale más rentable tener un automóvil. Al menos por el momento, o eso creo. Veremos qué evolución sigue el precio de la gasolina.

Nota:
Tengo alternativas a la autopista.
Donde vivo no hay casi medios de transporte público (zona rural).


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2012)

Felices Fiestas. Cuidado con coger kilos de más ::

[YOUTUBE]zQY-4QOGQs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2012)

Estamos a años luz

[YOUTUBE]AFob8_w3bYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## waukegan (24 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Felices Fiestas. Cuidado con coger kilos de más ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zQY-4QOGQs4[/YOUTUBE]



El último grupo de hippies es genial. Seguro que en el bunker tienen reservas de maría como para aguantar 40 o 50 años.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Actualizado 6.2.26 con

Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 1of 4 - YouTube
Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 2 of 4 - YouTube
Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 3 of 4 - YouTube
Meltdown - The Global Financial Crisis? pt 4of 4 - YouTube


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Vamos p'arriba


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Un agradecimiento a todos los que han participado y aportado en el hilo ::


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

Preppers en castellano 8:

[YOUTUBE]WYpL-OkSkZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Arrrrrriba el último día del año.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2013)

A ver si en 2013 estamos más participativos :ouch:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ene 2013)

Durante las vacaciones hemos hechos pasaportes nuevos, para los niños también.
Luego nos pillan las colas


----------



## La Espanya Quinqui (3 Ene 2013)

El problema es politico.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2013)

La situación es caótica aunque los mass-mierda nos pongan la sordina: la melodía es terrorífica.

Leed los aportes de los foreros en el segundo post. Es momento de estar ágiles y empezar a desempolvar las medidas.

Suerte amigos.


----------



## srrosa (3 Ene 2013)

Estos consejos pueden sonar fuertes a más de uno, yo con que la gente empezara a intentar vender los coches en los sitios donde dispongan de transporte público ya me daría con un canto en los dientes, pero na de ná...


----------



## srrosa (3 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La situación es caótica aunque los mass-mierda nos pongan la sordina: la melodía es terrorífica.
> 
> Leed los aportes de los foreros en el segundo post. Es momento de estar ágiles y empezar a desempolvar las medidas.
> 
> Suerte amigos.









No seas agorero Bertok, que "vuerve la confiansa en Ejpaña!!!"::::


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2013)

srrosa dijo:


> No seas agorero Bertok, que "vuerve la confiansa en Ejpaña!!!"::::



Mientras más salvemos, mejor. Al menos me quedo más tranquilo :fiufiu:

La cadena de quiebras personales avanza a velocidad impagable. La lección va a ser muy dura.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

uuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp


----------



## Klendathu (5 Ene 2013)

Pues eso: 

Los datos de la Gran Depresión española | Colectivo Burbuja

http://financialred.com/pobreza-espana-2013/?fb_action_ids=577572435591451&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=timeline_og&action_object_map={%22577572435591451%22%3A143105635843515}&action_type_map={%22577572435591451%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&action_ref_map=[]


Si esta repetido mis disculpas

Suerte


----------



## Vytautas (5 Ene 2013)

que quieres decir con.." los intensos rumores de meter mano a los ahorros de los hispanistaníes se puedan hacer realidad"
"


----------



## Vytautas (5 Ene 2013)

el documenta "the money masters" no lo veo en la lista..y es imprescindible!


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> el documenta "the money masters" no lo veo en la lista..y es imprescindible!



Está en el 6.2.9 y efectivamente es imprescindible.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2013)

Klendathu dijo:


> Pues eso:
> 
> Los datos de la Gran Depresión española | Colectivo Burbuja
> 
> ...



La labor informativa de Colectivo Burbuja es impagable.

Son medio de información minoritarios que apenas llegan al público.

Se salvarán unos pocos informados y prudentes.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2013)

Lo subimos.


----------



## Rosso (8 Ene 2013)

Tal vez ya esté listado por aquí pero este libro de Joaquin Araujo es muy recomendable si quieres llevar tu propia huerta:







Vides y Olivos: ENTREVISTAMOS a JOAQUÍN ARAUJO: "Los agricultores hacen lo más importante: mantener los paisajes vivos, transmitir cultura, crear vínculos"


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2013)

Rosso dijo:


> Tal vez ya esté listado por aquí pero este libro de Joaquin Araujo es muy recomendable si quieres llevar tu propia huerta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: El campo es una salida para el que se quede en España.

Recogido en 2.1.7


----------



## juanfer (8 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Excelente aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: El campo es una salida para el que se quede en España.
> 
> Recogido en 2.1.7




Yo os recomiendo que os compreis una casita en el campo apartado de las ciudades grandes, con parcela y agua. 

Ir con la familia los fines de semana a mover el esqueleto, plantar frutales, y con más tiempo verdura. 

Hoy en dia con los riegos a goteo cualquiera puede llevar un minicampo para autoabastecerse.

Dedicarse profesionalmente es otro tema, sera como todo, se necesitará más conocimientos.


----------



## Vytautas (11 Ene 2013)

utópico pero cierto..
Ivan Illich - Muerte a la Escuela (con Where is my Mind de Pixies) - YouTube


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2013)

Lo subimos.

No aporta nadie !!!!. Motherfuckers, ¿ya estáis todos salvados?


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 Ene 2013)

Aaaaarribaaaaa........q me parece q el tragico desenlace se acerca.:´(
La desfachatez descarada sin ningun tipo de pudor de los casos:
- Fichaje Rato por Telefonica
- El tema Capio de hoy, con los Guemes, Aznar, et cetc
Me hace pensar q la consigna en las altas esferas es "para lo q me queda en el convento,.....", es decir, q el desastre final se acerca y para despistar la bolsa arriba
::

Edito: estoy viendo la Sexta "España se para".....para llorar:´(
Joder, q pena, vamos a comer mierda a paladas


----------



## nod19 (12 Ene 2013)

Bertok, de los mejos hilos.


Yo estoy con la mosca tras la oreja. Con la nueva modificacion BOE sobre QUITA de deuda publica, ME TEMO QUE SE ABRE LA PUERTA " AL GRAN ROBO", preferentes 2.0.


SAbiendo que TODOS los bancos tienen deuda publica, en caso de QUITA PARCIAL, los bancos PUEDEN TRASLADAR ESA QUITA A LOS DEPOSITOS DE SUS CLIENTES ?


Es posible o es una locura ?

Como ves cancelar deposito, pagar penalizacion y llevartelo a un Banco Andorrano pero en cuenta corriente, sin ningun tipo de deposito... ???


----------



## Skche_III (12 Ene 2013)

Chincheta eterna para este hilo

Calópez ... nunca haces nada bien.


----------



## paulistano (12 Ene 2013)

nod19 dijo:


> SAbiendo que TODOS los bancos tienen deuda publica, en caso de QUITA PARCIAL, los bancos PUEDEN TRASLADAR ESA QUITA A LOS DEPOSITOS DE SUS CLIENTES ?
> 
> 
> Es posible o es una locura ?
> ...



No veo la relación entre quita deuda publica y que lls bancs se queden con el dinero de los clientes de los depósitos.

De verdad no lo veo.

Nos lo quitarán vía restricción de intereres e inflación brrrrrrutal....así no se entera nadie.)

Yo no cancelaria los depositos...si acaso esperar a ver como evoluciona todo esto.

A mi me vencen entre marzo y mayo.


----------



## delhierro (12 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nos lo quitarán vía restricción de intereres e inflación brrrrrrutal....así no se entera nadie.)



Tengo mis dudas, una inflación brrrrutal con 6 millones de parados abre la via a una revolución violenta. Son hdp, pero no tontos.


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

nod19 dijo:


> Bertok, de los mejos hilos.
> 
> 
> Yo estoy con la mosca tras la oreja. Con la nueva modificacion BOE sobre QUITA de deuda publica, ME TEMO QUE SE ABRE LA PUERTA " AL GRAN ROBO", preferentes 2.0.
> ...



La deuda es impagable en situaciones normales. De eso no podemos discutir ::

Cuales son las situaciones no normales:

1. Hacemos una quita y pagamos sólo una parte y con una clara reestructuración de plazos e intereses. A día de hoy buena parte de la deuda pública ya está en manos patrias por lo que sería un sinpa interno ::. *Los europeos nos llevan mareando casi 2 años porque necesitaban ganar tiempo para poder soltar toda la deuda española y griega que tenían sus putos bancos*.

2. La otra opción es meter la mano donde hay dinero infinito, los depósitos de los currelas a cambio de bonos cuyo principal no se pagará NUNCA.

*Muchas veces he posteado defendiendo que nos larguemos del euro lo antes posible y después ejecutemos a los castuzos para que no nos arruinen imprimiendo moneda. El motivo es porque nos van a terminar echando del euro de mala manera cuando los alemanes no tengan nada que perder. Joder, de hacer el sinpa, que sea contra lo bancos alemanes y no nuestra seguridad social.*

Fallamos en el timing pero no en el desenlace final.


----------



## NoRTH (12 Ene 2013)

Skche_III dijo:


> Chincheta eterna para este hilo
> 
> Calópez ... nunca haces nada bien.



Calópez al frente de este foro a veces es como el Carromero conduciendo un autobus de de jubilados camino de la romería mitin de Feijoo en Lalín ... oh wait!!


----------



## srrosa (12 Ene 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *No veo la relación entre quita deuda publica y que lls bancs se queden con el dinero de los clientes de los depósitos.*
> 
> De verdad no lo veo.
> 
> ...



Yo sí que lo veo, más que nada si el FGD, en lugar de tus depósitos, te da unas estampitas como las que dieron con el plan Bonex en Argentina, firmadas por el Hestao, que como todos sabemos es tan solvente como puede serlo un cocainómano empepitado, y te sorprendan con que le apliquen la QUITA a ese papel firmao por el Hestao, si no he entendido mal la jugada

Pintan bastos, o como decia Cervantes, "cosas veredes, Sancho, que farán fablar las piedras"


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppp.

Esos depósitos ::


----------



## Moroso bancario (12 Ene 2013)

Calopez, espabila, hilo mítico.







Después te quejas de que bajan los ingresos por la publi en enero...


----------



## centuria (12 Ene 2013)

unica opcion,,,,primer avion a botsuana


----------



## centuria (12 Ene 2013)

*hola*

bueno,,,, tanzania es otra opcion, hay elefantes


----------



## Vytautas (13 Ene 2013)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Aaaaarribaaaaa........q me parece q el tragico desenlace se acerca.:´(
> La desfachatez descarada sin ningun tipo de pudor de los casos:
> - Fichaje Rato por Telefonica
> - El tema Capio de hoy, con los Guemes, Aznar, et cetc
> ...



donde se puede volver a ver eso de "españa se para"? no lo encuentro xD



bertok dijo:


> Lo subimos.
> 
> No aporta nadie !!!!. Motherfuckers, ¿ya estáis todos salvados?



he aportado eso de ivan illich¿que te parece? podrias poner un apartado acerca de educación o algo asi..también mira acerca del libro "el elemento " de Ken Robinson


----------



## dalmore_12y (13 Ene 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> donde se puede volver a ver eso de "españa se para"? no lo encuentro xD
> n



Supongo q en la web de la Sexta se podra ver


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> donde se puede volver a ver eso de "españa se para"? no lo encuentro xD
> 
> 
> 
> he aportado eso de ivan illich¿que te parece? podrias poner un apartado acerca de educación o algo asi..también mira acerca del libro "el elemento " de Ken Robinson



Actualizado en 5.4.2. Se me había pasado


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

Venga, el punto de vista "oficialista"

[YOUTUBE]E3fFg8XIS0k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bw0qrC4FB_I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GLoqPm1nYRU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mWl6JI4KBTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vytautas (13 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Venga, el punto de vista "oficialista"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E3fFg8XIS0k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



a modo de idea general que transmite esos videos?


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> a modo de idea general que transmite esos videos?



El por qué de la existencia de los Bancos Centrales, su misión y su actuación en los últimos 100 años, especialmente en la actual crisis financiera.

Es importante entender las reglas del juego para poder jugar la partida.


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2013)

*uuuuupppppppppppp

A por ellos, hostias !!!*


----------



## Vytautas (14 Ene 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El por qué de la existencia de los Bancos Centrales, su misión y su actuación en los últimos 100 años, especialmente en la actual crisis financiera.
> 
> Es importante entender las reglas del juego para poder jugar la partida.



osea..conscpiranoicamente hablando vamos camino de un mundo "orwelliano" de dominio progresivo de un banco mundial?


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> osea..conscpiranoicamente hablando vamos camino de un mundo "orwelliano" de dominio progresivo de un banco mundial?



8:8::ouch::ouch::ouch:8:8:

Ya estamos en un mundo dominado por un banco central mundial (cuando les interesa porque se han pasado de rosca, se alían e imponen la misma política monetaria).

Estos HDLGP regulan la bombona de oxígeno que respiramos (bien que se han asegurado que seamos una sociedad dependiente del crédito para tenernos en sus manos).

Una vez más: el que tenga deudas está muerto.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (15 Ene 2013)

Up + diez caracteres


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

Peazo programón.

Economía Directa 15-01-2013 Pánico inflacionista en mp3 (15/01 a las 20:33:29) 01:04:27 1708203 - iVoox

Ahorrad todo lo que podáis, viene muy malo


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp

Alguno lo leerá y podrá reflexionar 8:


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

Un poco de culturilla para el intelecto, aunque cuando el sistema se vaya a tomar por culo no valdrá de mucho. Aprovechad para entender las reglas del juego

[YOUTUBE]eXgvFwAx0g0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-DHmgM2MmFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (18 Ene 2013)

La mejor opción para no pasarlas pvtas es convertirse en castuzo:ouch:


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2013)

Verdades como puños

Robert Kiyosaki y su plantel de lujo ::

Get Out of Debt on Vimeo


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2013)

Inflación

[YOUTUBE]F1Dr2RxLlmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuupppppp


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2013)

lo subimos para despistados a estas alturas del latrocinio


----------



## Lechu (25 Ene 2013)

Ahí dejo este enlace


Surviving the Coming Economic Collapse


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2013)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]Ul3Iyq1i_30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2013)

Hamijos, id estudiando cómo mantener los ahorros en un entorno de alta inflación durante unos cuantos años.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2013)

Actualizado en 6.2.1

[YOUTUBE]RsQKzXvsRX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Ene 2013)

Lista de componentes de los botiquines de emergencias y de primeros auxilios: 

aviones de transporte de pasajeros:
¿Qué hay en el botiquín de un avión? | Per Ardua ad Astra

ambulancias:
¿Qué hay en una ambulancia? | Per Ardua ad Astra

Puede ser útil a modo de guía o sugerencia.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lista de componentes de los botiquines de emergencias y de primeros auxilios:
> 
> aviones de transporte de pasajeros:
> ¿Qué hay en el botiquín de un avión? | Per Ardua ad Astra
> ...



Actualizado en 4.2.26 y 4.2.27 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## burbujadetrufas (29 Ene 2013)

Lo subo, con la noticia de que los brokers ya comienzan a darnos la señal de alarma...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-crecimiento-informe-de-tullett-prebon.html

*Enlace al pdf*


----------



## D4sser (29 Ene 2013)

Joerrr, tó en inglés, no puedo trabajar y estar traduciendo simultáneamente :


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ene 2013)

Interesanto sitio con muchos trucos de todo tipo, desde comida hasta automatismos. La receta para hacer pan en una olla va muy bien y sale bastante rico, aunque tengo que encontrar levadura un poco más barata.
Make: Projects How-to Projects Library - Electronics, Arduino, Crafts, Solar, Robots

Baking Powder Substitutes | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog Sharing Gift Ideas, Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Meals
Homemade Baking Powder Recipe | Make Your Own Baking Powder
Liv Life: Homemade Baking Powder - DIY


----------



## sweetamargo (29 Ene 2013)

En mercadona tienes levadura fresca que cuesta 50 céntimos los 50 gramos. (vale para 1 kg de harina)
También tienes en los supermercados naturales levadura seca de panadería. No recuerdo el precio, pero mucho más barato que lo de tu link. busca la marca vitavegan.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ene 2013)

sweetamargo dijo:


> En mercadona tienes levadura fresca que cuesta 50 céntimos los 50 gramos. (vale para 1 kg de harina)
> También tienes en los supermercados naturales levadura seca de panadería. No recuerdo el precio, pero mucho más barato que lo de tu link. busca la marca vitavegan.



» IMPRESCINDIBLES XVIII (Cremor Tártaro) El Rincón de Bea

Bicarbonato de Sodio 2 leuros 250gr de bicarbonato sódico.
16€ 2Kg. Posiblemente menos en cualquier tienda de químicos.

CREMOR TARTARO SOSA (1 KG) - Tienda en línea para los cocineros, panaderos, cocina gourmet y todos los fanáticos de la.
22€ 1Kg. Posiblemente menos en tienda.

Harina de Arroz Naturalmente Sin Gluten Nutrifree 500 g' | Yohago.com
16€ 2Kg. Posiblemente menos en un alimentación frutos secos.

5 Kg de levadura salen a unos 54€, la verdad es que sale a cuenta la tienda esa. Aunque bueno, es una búsqueda a vuelapluma y siempre te puedes ir encontrando tiendas con mejores precios. Pero en caso de madmax es posible que sea más fácil encontrar los ingredientes por separado, la harina es un componente opcional y el tartarato se puede sustituir por ácido cítrico o vinagre.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y_wkVJcH65s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

5 horas deliciosas para el intelecto

[YOUTUBE]DMK0U9_7LnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2013)

Siempre es un gustazo escuchar a Ron

[YOUTUBE]vUK8zlQEV2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jdejuan (3 Feb 2013)

Leo con interés este hilo aunque no tengo mucho tiempo. Aporto este vídeo. Espero que sea de interés. Saludos

http://http://soldoutaftercrisis.net/index4997.php?v=y&crm=cb


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2013)

jdejuan dijo:


> Leo con interés este hilo aunque no tengo mucho tiempo. Aporto este vídeo. Espero que sea de interés. Saludos
> 
> http://http://soldoutaftercrisis.net/index4997.php?v=y&crm=cb



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Buen video

Actualizado en el 2º post del hilo.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2013)

uuuppppp coño.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2013)

Merece la pena

[YOUTUBE]5A2Oy7zNQm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tula (8 Feb 2013)

Estimado conforero @bertok.

Sigo con interés este hilo desde que ud. lo abrió hace unos meses y comparto su indignación. Fui hija de emigrantes y mucho me temo que seré madre de emigrantes pues poco futuro le veo a mis hijos en esta mala copia de república bananera cleptocrática.

Pero este fin de semana pasado ví un pequeño brote verde, algo así como un antes y un después, un turning point que, aunque hay que tomarlo con muchísima cautela, me ha dado un soplo de esperanza.

Me refiero a las últimas encuestas de intención de voto (insisto: cautela, mucha cautela) donde se pone de manifiesto, por primera vez en la historia, que la hemiplejía moral* crónica de este país no es genética, ha sido adquirida durante décadas de machacar en el mantra de 2estás conmigo o contra mí".

Si esta tendencia se consolida en los próximos meses/años, creo que igual tenemos salvación ¿no lo cree ud?, desactivar a los nidos de p.u.t.a.s y gañanes de los PPSOEs me parece condición indispensable para poder empezar a pensar que quizás existe un futuro. Me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto.

Un saludo.

*hemiplejía moral: ser gilipollas de medio lado


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2013)

tula dijo:


> Estimado conforero @bertok.
> 
> Sigo con interés este hilo desde que ud. lo abrió hace unos meses y comparto su indignación. Fui hija de emigrantes y mucho me temo que seré madre de emigrantes pues poco futuro le veo a mis hijos en esta mala copia de república bananera cleptocrática.
> 
> ...



Se ven más señales pero el empobrecimiento es masivo y ha venido para quedarse.

España se engancha al tren de la recuperación mundial - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

Compartir, moverse en grupos con intereses afines ..... no lo olvidéis.

[YOUTUBE]KtROlTjUJr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6b3BpWiUgso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (15 Feb 2013)

Como llevais el mad max? 

Yo chapando ingles a tope. Tirando del Vaugham. Lo podeis bajar del torrent de este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-idiomas-de-manera-lonchafina-torrents.html


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Como llevais el mad max?
> 
> Yo chapando ingles a tope. Tirando del Vaugham. Lo podeis bajar del torrent de este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-idiomas-de-manera-lonchafina-torrents.html



Por el momento de incógnito. ::


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Como llevais el mad max?
> 
> Yo chapando ingles a tope. Tirando del Vaugham. Lo podeis bajar del torrent de este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...er-idiomas-de-manera-lonchafina-torrents.html



Actualizado en 5.4.3 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Vamos coño, todavía hay tiempo.


----------



## Leunam (15 Feb 2013)

¿Alguna web lonchafinista para bajarse ese manual?
por supuesto sólo para evaluación...
Saludos y gracias por el hilo
Manu


----------



## Nómada65 (15 Feb 2013)

Sr. Bertok, lo ha clavado Ud. con la bajada de los metales.:8:


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, lo ha clavado Ud. con la bajada de los metales.:8:



Va a bajar todo al mismo tiempo: índices, commodities, .... y la madre que lo parió.


----------



## Nómada65 (15 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va a bajar todo al mismo tiempo: índices, commodities, .... y la madre que lo parió.



Puuf, y tal y como pregunto por el hilo de Oro ¿ en que invertir para protegerse ?ienso: A pesar de estar rozando los 50, cada día estoy más confuso y estupidizado.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Puuf, y tal y como pregunto por el hilo de Oro ¿ en que invertir para protegerse ?ienso: A pesar de estar rozando los 50, cada día estoy más confuso y estupidizado.



Saldrá el sol, espera con paciencia.

Lo que pierdas en depósitos lo ganas reduciendo el consumo.

Llegará el mayor ciclo de renta variable de la historia. La pregunta será ¿quién tiene balas?


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

En castellano

[YOUTUBE]m5LHMubpczs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## element (17 Feb 2013)

No lo olvideis: 

Digan lo que digan los mentirosos que nos gobiernan hoy en dia: *CON FRANCO SE VIVIA MEJOR.*


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2013)

:8::8::8:. El mad max será durísimo, nos llevan ventaja

[YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tuttle (17 Feb 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :8::8::8:. El mad max será durísimo, nos llevan ventaja
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]



A ti igual, yo tengo uno :rolleye:


----------



## CinicoEstoico (19 Feb 2013)

Hola! Soy nuevo escribiendo pero llevo muchos meses siguiendo burbuja, entre otras cosas me he registrado para agradecer el esfuerzo de recopilación de bertok y por otro sugerir que puedes ampliar la información con peliculas o documentales dignos de ver, o que enseñen/aporten algo para sobrevivir al madmax inminente, un saludo!


----------



## burbujadetrufas (19 Feb 2013)

CinicoEstoico dijo:


> Hola! Soy nuevo escribiendo pero llevo muchos meses siguiendo burbuja, entre otras cosas me he registrado para agradecer el esfuerzo de recopilación de bertok y por otro sugerir que puedes ampliar la información con peliculas o documentales dignos de ver, o que enseñen/aporten algo para sobrevivir al madmax inminente, un saludo!



Quite, quite... que abra un hilo en emprendedores sugiriendo crear *una academia madmaxista on line*... :: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2013)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Quite, quite... que abra un hilo en emprendedores sugiriendo crear *una academia madmaxista on line*... :: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Sírvete tu mismo ::

Zombie Squad &bull; Index page


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp coño


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3AV_AMKT7t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]T_-2pGs4J70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D5s8Nxk6oYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

A ver si lo vemos por España antes del pete definitivo.

Guns for a hundred dollars 8:

[YOUTUBE]iwkX8sWSxNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b3-vwYJiD8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OFby8jtzH78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2013)

Autosuficiencia energética a partir del minuto 5.

[YOUTUBE]O1uTcmHA6vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AIRIS (28 Feb 2013)

Dodoria dijo:


> Mi padre tiene una finca bastante grande (no urbanizable) y llevamos casi 2 años plantando árboles y aprendiendo a cultivar sin fertilizantes ni nada.
> 
> Hablando con los vecinos de las fincas colindantes, todos han sufrido robos, y hace 3 meses a nosotros nos dejaron un boquete en la valla y nos robaron 2 gallinas.
> 
> ¿Servirá de algo en caso de que la cosa se ponga MUY MAL? Porque digo yo que si hay hambre, los robos a fincas se van a multiplicar por mil ¿Habrá que quedarse en ellas vigilando las 24 horas?



Así es, si la cosa se pone muy mal vamos a necesitar también un recortada, porque habrá violencia.


----------



## Pedro Solves (28 Feb 2013)

Los que tienen gallinas y conejos en fincas aisladas serán los primeros en caer, antes que los que vivan en las grandes urbes, son presa muy, muy, pero que muy fácil...

Un saludo!!!


----------



## juanfer (28 Feb 2013)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Los que tienen gallinas y conejos en fincas aisladas serán los primeros en caer, antes que los que vivan en las grandes urbes, son presa muy, muy, pero que muy fácil...
> 
> Un saludo!!!



La seguridad en los entornos rurales esta mas controlada que en las ciudades. En un pueblo de 200 habitantes si llega alguien de fuera se nota.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (28 Feb 2013)

Iba q decir de unos buenos perros de Linea de trabajo, pero claro....como lo que va a venir es un ejercito de zombies armados con correderas pues entonces....imposible guardar la finca::

Digo linea de trabajo porque nosotros tenemos tres boxer y un mastin y nos entran como pedro por su casa.....aunque sospechamos que es algun "conocido".


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

AIRIS dijo:


> Así es, si la cosa se pone muy mal vamos a necesitar también un recortada, porque habrá violencia.



Agrupación en pequeños colectivos con intereses comunes y bajo un extricto compromiso de autodefensa del grupo.

Las armas serán muy caras en el mercado negro. Y los latunes prohibitivos.

Hay que pertrecharse antes 8:


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]85fpjg2UkK8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pIMdUR0AdXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sFYeMPV2yj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Esperando el Mad Max - Economía Directa 27-02-2013 en mp3 (27/02 a las 10:58:48) 01:24:37 1823466 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bYkl3XlEneA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Nash (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esperando el Mad Max - Economía Directa 27-02-2013 en mp3 (27/02 a las 10:58:48) 01:24:37 1823466 - iVoox



Lo cierto es que la perspectiva del "soylent green" acojona. Estamos hablando de un proceso de extincion de una especie (la nuestra) parasitaria y que se llevara consigo al 90% del planeta.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Agrupación en pequeños colectivos con intereses comunes y bajo un extricto compromiso de autodefensa del grupo.
> 
> Las armas serán muy caras en el mercado negro. Y los latunes prohibitivos.
> 
> Hay que pertrecharse antes 8:



A tí te gustaría una serie televisiva llamada Revolution. Es un mad max y deriva mundial hacia las bandas y sectas.


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A tí te gustaría una serie televisiva llamada Revolution. Es un mad max y deriva mundial hacia las bandas y sectas.



Hay que verla ::


----------



## jjsuamar (3 Mar 2013)

Vista. Muy aconsejable

Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corew (3 Mar 2013)

Se deberia poner sticky este tema... "chincheta".

Os pongo un enlace de infojardin, puede ayudar a la gente a aprender a abonar sus campos, sin mierdas quimicas.

Jardinería ecológica - Foro de InfoJardín


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2013)

Corew dijo:


> Se deberia poner sticky este tema... "chincheta".
> 
> Os pongo un enlace de infojardin, puede ayudar a la gente a aprender a abonar sus campos, sin mierdas quimicas.
> 
> Jardinería ecológica - Foro de InfoJardín



Muy buen aporte. :Aplauso:

Actualizado en 2.1.8


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esperando el Mad Max - Economía Directa 27-02-2013 en mp3 (27/02 a las 10:58:48) 01:24:37 1823466 - iVoox



El comentario de sociedadponzi a ese programa también es muy interesante:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oficial-de-burbuja-radio-166.html#post8439784


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2013)

uuuuppppp

Las soluciones son cada vez más urgentes.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Actualizado en 6.2.36.

Es necesario entender a qué nos enfrentamos. Imprescindible burbujos.

El verdadero ejército del apocalipsis.

*Ron Paul
* 
[YOUTUBE]2y_IBfyf6t8[/YOUTUBE]

*Peter Schiff
* 
[YOUTUBE]powBre4-k68[/YOUTUBE]

*Jim Rogers
* 
[YOUTUBE]nqp0AJe38Ec[/YOUTUBE]

*Doug Casey
* 
[YOUTUBE]YqHwTc5Jy7g[/YOUTUBE]

*Jim Grant
* 
[YOUTUBE]VquBWxn0QLQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Marc Faber
* 
[YOUTUBE]fWI2OPcabtk[/YOUTUBE]

*Peter Wallison
* 
[YOUTUBE]lkxwyyQf-Lk[/YOUTUBE]

*Josehp Salerno
* 
[YOUTUBE]nJYJwWDZw6w[/YOUTUBE]

*Robert Murphy
* 
[YOUTUBE]dvWDnFZOYlk[/YOUTUBE]

*Roger Garrison
* 
[YOUTUBE]liKy--eg3T0[/YOUTUBE]

*Roger Garrison
* 
[YOUTUBE]liKy--eg3T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2013)

Teoría de Olduvai

http://www.crisisenergetica.org/ficheros/TeoriaOlduvaiFeb2007.pdf


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RsQKzXvsRX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JackSmith (14 Mar 2013)

Dodoria dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprarme un caravana de segunda mano para dejarla en la finca de mi padre. La finca es terreno rústico no urbanizable.
> 
> No sería para vivir, pero sí para pasar alguna noche de vez en cuando y también para no ir a casa a comer algunos días y seguir haciendo cosas en la finca.
> 
> ...



Mejor pedir perdón que pedir permiso. La caravana te la desvalijarán. Yo ni la cerraría por si las moscas. Guarda lo que puedas tener de valor en otro lado. Y claro, ni generadores, ni paneles solares ni hostias, o volarán. Rodéala de árboles para que no sea visible y ponle una red mimetizada para que no de el cante, además te dará sombra. Píntala también de verde mate.
Y que parezca que hay gente, así no se entretendrán.


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

Panelazo

A partir del 7'30'' Peter Schiff y John Mauldin se enganchan un poco

[YOUTUBE]bNYplo-Nwlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LostSouls (15 Mar 2013)

Post sublime. Arriba y de paso pillo sitio.

Saludos!!


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Ya llega, no por esperado deja de asustar.

Suerte a todos

Crisis econmica: El Eurogrupo rescata a Chipre y Nicosia anuncia un 'corralito' | elmundo.es

El Eurogrupo y el FMI han alcanzado un acuerdo tras diez horas de negociación para rescatar a Chipre con 10.000 millones de euros, según un comunicado oficial.

Se trata del quinto programa de rescate en la Eurozona desde el estallido de la crisis tras los casos de Grecia, Portugal e Irlanda y la banca española.

Los ministros de Economía de la Eurozona y la directora gerente del FMI, Christine Lagarde, han aceptado finalmente el rescate a cambio de una novedad: castigo a los depositarios bancarios.

Se crea nuevo impuesto extraordinario de hasta el 9,9% sobre los depositantes con más de 100.000 euros en Chipre "tanto a los residentes como a los no residentes".

El Gobierno chipriota ha anunciado que someterá inmediatamente al Parlamento este fin de semana una ley que impida retirar el dinero en lo que constituye lo que se bautizó en Argentina como 'corralito' y que no tiene precedentes en la Eurozona.

El ministro de Hacienda alemán, Wolfgang Schäuble, consideraba imprescindible esta medida de castigo para poder someter el rescate de la isla, cuya banca concentra dinero ruso, al Parlamento de Alemania.

El comunicado insta además a Rusia a contribuir con un préstamo a Chipre. El plan también contempla forzar a Chipre a subir su impuesto de sociedades desde el irrelevante actual hasta el 12,5% entre otras medidas.

El presidente del Eurogrupo, Jeroen Dijsselbloem, ha justificado la medida sin precedentes de castigar a los depositantes, una medida no deseada por países vulnerables como España, por "la situación muy específica" de Chipre. 
Se estima que el nuevo impuesto supondrá una aportación de 5.800 millones de euros.

Este impuesto, que es en realidad una pérdida impuesta al dinero ahorrado, será del 6,75% para los ahorros de menos de 100.000 millones y del 9,9% para los de más esta cantidad.

La medida es "excepcional", según defendió el presidente del Eurogrupo, Jeroem Dijsselbloem, y la justifican por el elevado tamaño que tiene el sector financiero sobre la economía del país (aproximadamente cinco veces el PIB). 

En la banca chipriota hay aproximadamente 68.000 millones de euros ahorrados, de los que unos 21.000 millones (el 30%) son de extranjeros, en su mayoría griegos y rusos.

*Fuga de capitales
*
El impuesto acordado con las autoridades chipriotas se aplicará sobre el principal, no sobre los intereses, de tal modo que un ahorrador chipriota con 101.000 euros en el banco perderá de forma inmediata 10.000 euros. Se trata por tanto de una medida nunca antes adoptada en la Eurozona y supone atravesar la línea roja que el propio Eurogrupo dijo que no se cruzaría cuando el año pasado impuso una quita a los inversores de deuda griega. Con el agravante de que esta vez la quita se impone a los ahorradores.

Esta medida genera un riesgo de fuga de depósitos cuando abran las entidades financieras el martes (el lunes es fiesta en Chipre y Grecia). ¿Por qué un depositante iba a mantener su dinero en el banco si de la noche a la mañana le van a quitar parte de su dinero? En el Eurogrupo reconocen que este riesgo existe y que "corresponde al Banco Central de Chipre controlar los flujos de depósitos".

En realidad la forma acordada de controlar estos depósitos y evitar una salida en masa de fondos es imponer un 'corralito' hasta que se aplique la tasa. El Gobierno deberá tramitar la ley este fin de semana para que entre en vigor antes de que abran los bancos el martes por la mañana.

Pero el miembro del Consejo Ejecutivo del BCE, Joerg Asmussen, ha reconocido que las cantidades afectadas por este impuesto serán retenidas y no podrán sacarse del banco en caso de que el martes no estuviera en vigor la nueva norma.

*Medida única en Europa
*

Se trata de una decisión sin precedentes en la zona euro que puede tener consecuencias peligrosas en otros estados miembros donde persisten las dudas sobre la situación del sector financiero. Tanto Asmussen como Dijsselbloem señalaron anoche que "los depositantes de otros países no tienen que estar preocupados", aunque es difícil predecir cuál va a ser la reacción de los mercados y de los ahorradores.

El ministro de Finanzas chipriota, Michael Sarris, ha asegurado que se compensará a los depositantes con la entrega de acciones de la entidad por el mismo valor de la quita que reciben, pero puede ser un caramelo poco atractivo para los clientes.

Chistine Lagarde también reconoció que "el reparto justo de la carga" a la hora de costear el rescate del país ha sido un requisito impuesto por el FMI para participar en el rescate, si bien aún no está decidida la cantidad que aportará. También se espera que Rusia contribuya de forma bilateral al rescate ampliando el crédito de 2.500 millones de euros que ya concedió a Chipre en 2011.

El vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea y responsable de los asuntos económicos, Olli Rehn, también justificó la necesidad de imponer pérdidas a los ahorradores de los bancos chipriotas porque, debido al gran tamaño de su sector financiero, "no habría fondos suficientes para garantizar los depósitos en caso de una quiebra de los bancos del país". Paradójicamente éste fue uno de los argumentos utilizados en Islandia para defender un impuesto similar y la Comisión mostró públicamente su oposición.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp coño


----------



## sr.anus (16 Mar 2013)

Felicidades bertok, unas de las cosas que se me han venido esta mañana al leer la noticia de chipre, ha sido este tema. La semana que viene va a estar muy interesante


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Felicidades bertok, unas de las cosas que se me han venido esta mañana al leer la noticia de chipre, ha sido este tema. La semana que viene va a estar muy interesante



No os durmáis.

Nos atacan hamijos.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Todo sigue su curso

17 Signs Of A Full-Blown Economic Depression Raging In Southern Europe | Zero Hedge

When you get into too much debt, eventually really bad things start to happen. This is a very painful lesson that southern Europe is learning right now, and it is a lesson that the United States will soon learn as well. It simply is not possible to live way beyond your means forever. You can do it for a while though, and politicians in the U.S. and in Europe keep trying to kick the can down the road and extend the party, but the truth is that debt is a very cruel master and at some point it inevitably catches up with you. And when it catches up with you, the results can be absolutely devastating.

Greece, Italy, Spain and Portugal all tried to just slow down the rate at which their government debts were increasing, and look at what happened to their economies. In each case, GDP is shrinking, unemployment is skyrocketing, credit is freezing up and manufacturing is declining. And you know what? None of those countries has even gotten close to a balanced budget yet. They are all still going into even more debt. Just imagine what would happen if they actually tried to only spend the money that they brought in?

I have always said that the next wave of the economic collapse would start in Europe and that is exactly what is happening. So keep watching Europe. What is happening to them will eventually happen to us.

The following are 17 signs that a full-blown economic depression is raging in southern Europe...

#1 The Italian economy is in the midst of a horrifying "credit crunch" that is causing thousands of companies to go bankrupt...

Confindustria, the business federation, said 29pc of Italian firms cannot meet "operational expenses" and are starved of liquidity. A "third phase of the credit crunch" is underway that matches the shocks in 2008-2009 and again in 2011.
In a research report the group said the economy was caught in a "vicious circle" where banks are too frightened to lend, driving more companies over the edge. A thousand are going bankrupt every day.
#2 During the 4th quarter of 2012, the unemployment rate in Greece was 26.4 percent. That was 2.6 percent higher than the third quarter of 2012, and it was 5.7 percent higher than the fourth quarter of 2011.

#3 During the 4th quarter of 2012, the youth unemployment rate in Greece was 57.8 percent.

#4 The unemployment rate in Spain has reached 26 percent.

#5 In Spain there are 107 unemployed workers for every available job.

#6 The unemployment rate in Italy is now 11.7 percent. That is the highest that it has been since Italy joined the euro.

#7 The youth unemployment rate in Italy has risen to a new all-time record high of 38.7 percent.

#8 Unemployment in the eurozone as a whole has reached a new all-time high of 11.9 percent.

#9 Italy's economy is starting to shrink at a frightening pace...

Data from Italy's national statistics institute ISTAT showed that the country's economy shrank by 0.9pc in the fourth quarter of last year and gross domestic product was down a revised 2.8pc year-on-year.
#10 The Greek economy is contracting even faster than the Italian economy is...

Greece also sank further into recession during the fourth quarter of 2012, with figures on Monday showing the economy contracted by 5.7pc year-on-year.
#11 Overall, the Greek economy has contracted by more than 20 percent since 2008.

#12 Manufacturing activity is declining just about everywhere in Europe except for Germany...

Research group Markit said its index of activity in UK manufacturing – where 50 is the cut off between growth and decline – sank from 50.5 in January to 47.9 in February. It left Britain on the brink of a third recession in five years after the economy shrank by 0.3 per cent in the final quarter of 2012.
Chris Williamson, chief economist at Markit, said: ‘This represents a major setback to hopes that the UK economy can return to growth in the first quarter and avoid a triple-dip recession.’
The eurozone manufacturing index also read 47.9. Germany scored 50.3 but Spain hit 46.8, Italy 45.8 and France 43.9.
#13 The percentage of bad loans in Italian banks has risen to 12.2 percent. Back in 2007, that number was sitting at just 4.5 percent.

#14 Bank deposits experienced significant declines all over Europe during the month of January.

#15 Private bond default rates are soaring all over southern Europe...

S&P said the default rate for Italian non-investment grade bonds jumped to 9.5pc last year from 5.7pc in 2012 as local banks shut off funding. It was even worse in Spain, doubling to 14.3pc.
The default rate in France rocketed from 0.8pc to 8.7pc, the latest in a blizzard of bad news from the country as the delayed effects of tax rises, fiscal tightening, and the strong euro do their worst.
#16 Lars Feld, a key economic adviser to German Chancellor Angela Merkel, recently said the following...

"The sustainability of Italian public finances is in jeopardy. The euro crisis will therefore return shortly with a vengeance."
#17 Things have gotten so bad in Greece that the Greek government plans to sell off 28 state-owned buildings - including the main police headquarters in Athens.

One of the few politicians in Europe that actually understands what is happening in Europe is Nigel Farage. A video of one of his recent rants is posted below. Farage believes that "the Eurozone has been a complete economic disaster" and that the worst is yet to come...

Most people believe that the eurozone has been "saved", but that is not even close to the truth.

In fact, it becomes more likely that we will see the eurozone break up with each passing day.

So who would leave first?

Well, recently there have been rumblings among some German politicians that Greece should be the first to leave. The following is from a recent Reuters article...

Greece remains the biggest risk for the euro zone despite a calming of its economic and political crisis and may still have to leave the common currency, a senior conservative ally of German Chancellor Angela Merkel said.
But there is also a chance that Germany could eventually be the first nation that decides to leave the euro. In fact, a new political party is forming in Germany that is committed to getting Germany out of the euro. The following is a brief excerpt from a recent article by Ambrose Evans-Pritchard...

A new party led by economists, jurists, and Christian Democrat rebels will kick off this week, calling for the break-up of monetary union before it can do any more damage.
"An end to this euro," is the first line on the webpage of Alternative für Deutschland (AfD). "The introduction of the euro has proved to be a fatal mistake, that threatens the welfare of us all. The old parties are used up. They stubbornly refuse to admit their mistakes."
They propose German withdrawl from EMU and return to the D-Mark, or a breakaway currency with the Dutch, Austrians, Finns, and like-minded nations. The French are not among them. The borders run along the ancient line of cleavage dividing Latins from Germanic tribes.
However this all plays out, the reality is that things are about to get much more interesting in Europe.

No debt bubble lasts forever. The Europeans are finding that out right now, and the U.S. won't be too far behind.

But for the moment, most Americans assume that everything is going to be okay because the Dow keeps setting new all-time record highs.

Well, enjoy this little bubble of debt-fueled false prosperity while you can, because it won't last for long.

*A massive wake up call is coming, and it will be exceedingly painful for those that are not ready for it*.


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Mar 2013)

Sr. Bertok, cada vez que le leo, me asusta más.:8:


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Mar 2013)

Estoy realmente considerando adquirir armas de fuego ::::::


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, cada vez que le leo, me asusta más.:8:



Reacciona, ahora ya va en serio 8:

Suerte


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Reacciona, ahora ya va en serio 8:
> 
> Suerte



Puuuffff, estoy como un conejo deslumbrado en una carretera rural a las 3 de la mañana.:S


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Nómada65 dijo:


> Puuuffff, estoy como un conejo deslumbrado en una carretera rural a las 3 de la mañana.:S



La situación ya es muy seria y depende de cada uno.

El miedo paraliza, ahora toca mostrar los cojones.

Suerte y a por ellos.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Moderadores, si tenéis un poco de complicidad con los internautas que se acercan al foro, poned una puta chincheta por una semana a este hilo.

Con un sólo español que pueda tomar alguna opción a favor de su patrimonio, ya habrá valido la pena.


----------



## Nómada65 (16 Mar 2013)

Chincheta YAAA, por favor.


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2013)

Chinchetaaaaa !!!


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (16 Mar 2013)

Tengo una cuenta en Reino Unido en el Lloyds. Si moviese dinero a esa cuenta estaría amenazado de sablazo por parte del fisco?


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Athreyu dijo:


> Tengo una cuenta en Reino Unido en el Lloyds. Si moviese dinero a esa cuenta estaría amenazado de sablazo por parte del fisco?



Siempre que lo comuniques a Hacienda no.

Hasta podías hacer con tu dinero lo que quisieras. Ya tengo dudas que no puedan meter mano en cualquier dinero o cuenta.

Lo único que no podrán tocar es aquello que no conozcan.


----------



## grillo35 (16 Mar 2013)

Pues yo lo tengo en fondos de distintas categorias y domiciliados en Luxemburogo y por ahora estoy tranquilo la verdad...:fiufiu:


----------



## tesorero (16 Mar 2013)

Un aporte para el hilo. Ahora que llega el buen tiempo y la primavera empieza a asomar, se presentan una serie de cultivos silvestres, que simplemente están ahí para ser recolectados.
Me refiero al espárrago, los ajetes (o ajos porros depende de la zona). Como ya digo, son productos silvestres y lo único que se necesita es ir a recolectarlos.
Como ventajas de esta recolección silvestre tenemos no sólo el alimento en sí, si no el hecho de que se necesita su tiempo para recolectarlo, andando y dando paseos. Esto puede ser bueno para aquellos que estando parados necesiten hacer algo para salir de su casa y no amargarse pensando en su situación. Es una actividad que se puede hacer de manera individual o en grupo. 
Existen auténticos profesionales de esta recolección silvestre, que llegan a ganarse un jornal más que digno, llevando lo recolectado a los mercados de abastos. 
El espárrago es un producto, que conforme avance la temporada va perdiendo precio. Pero ya digo, que la idea inicial para aquellos que quieran tomar esta idea es distraer la mente y ahorrar en alimentación principalmente.


----------



## WinstonSmith (16 Mar 2013)

Habemus reflotem.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp coño.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp dominguero


----------



## Alew (18 Mar 2013)

Chincheta.

+1


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Actualizado

4.2.4. - Autoformación militar: Ejercito y Militares - combate en poblacion - Manuales Militares y Fichas Tecnicas


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Mode War is ON


----------



## John Nash (22 Mar 2013)

Los chipriotas pueden tomar nota de lo sugerido en este hilo. Les vendra de perlas.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Los chipriotas pueden tomar nota de lo sugerido en este hilo. Les vendra de perlas.



Con salvar a algún burbujarra, habrá valido la pena mantener y alimentar este hilo con la ayuda de foreros que ascenderán a la vera del gran Tochovista.


----------



## florida (22 Mar 2013)

Dodoria dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprarme un caravana de segunda mano para dejarla en la finca de mi padre. La finca es terreno rústico no urbanizable.
> 
> No sería para vivir, pero sí para pasar alguna noche de vez en cuando y también para no ir a casa a comer algunos días y seguir haciendo cosas en la finca.
> 
> ...




que yo sepa no está permitido, y menos vivir en ella. pero en la práctica en Aragón he visto montones de caravanas viejas en las fincas y ni se las roban ni multan a sus dueños. si la dejaras permanentemente en zona muy visible, esto es al lado de una carretera, a 200m de la playa etc, pues me temo que tendrías contratiempos, pero si es vieja y en el campo, lejos de las grandes ciudades, yo no me preocuparía lo más mínimo.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Imprescindible. La sentencia es ésta

http://www.bcg.com/documents/file87307.pdf


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Mar 2013)

habrá que imprimir todo esto antes de que corten la inten-né


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Espero que cada uno ya haya tomado medidas de precaución y este hilo no sea más que un viejo vestigio de estos jodidos tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir


----------



## burbujadetrufas (23 Mar 2013)

Una lectura muy interesante: Mi vida y el dichoso Peak Oil 

The Oil Crash: Mi vida y el dichoso Peak Oil

Procuren que sus costillas se vayan haciendo a la idea... ::


----------



## Maravedi (23 Mar 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Pues yo lo tengo en fondos de distintas categorias y domiciliados en Luxemburogo y por ahora estoy tranquilo la verdad...:fiufiu:



Cuéntenos más,estoy estudiando esa posibilidad,con que entidad ,comisiones y tal,conservadores quizás


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp

Va por los amigos chipriotas.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Mar 2013)

El hilo de Siria nos puede dar también ideas de cómo nos la pueden intentar meter doblada.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Imprescindible

[YOUTUBE]ORtdOfZoY1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp

para los retrasados (¿o atrasados?) ::


----------



## torrefacto (24 Mar 2013)

te hago otro up que esto lo merece


----------



## dalmore_12y (24 Mar 2013)

Uupppp.....q el fin se acerca bros


----------



## John Nash (24 Mar 2013)

Por Chipre! (Curioso que este no era un PIIGS).


----------



## spartanco (25 Mar 2013)

por ahora fue chipre, cada vez mas cerca de españa


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Imprescindible
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ORtdOfZoY1g[/YOUTUBE]



Coño, en español!!
y con acento bastante bueno

coño, que la Reinhart es (fue?) cubana, qué sorpresa!!


EDITO: No se asusten que no son 2h 25 min, sino la mitad. Han colgado la conferencia dos veces de seguidas.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Coño, en español!!
> y con acento bastante bueno
> 
> coño, que la Reinhart es (fue?) cubana, qué sorpresa!!



No te pierdas este video y el asistente preguntado a los 14'30'' ::

[YOUTUBE]miseiAhFipY[/YOUTUBE]

Carmen es cubana de nacimiento y un orgullo para los castellano parlantes.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPP

no lo dejéis pasar.


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## DanielFaraday (26 Mar 2013)

Genial recopilación *bertok*


----------



## Hearts (26 Mar 2013)

Esta es una idea, sobre las posibles opciones a tomar:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-compensacion-fractal-secf.html#post7985631

Reflexionando ante los retos que nuestra sociedad tiene, me vino a la mente un Sistema Económico que denominé "Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal - SECF" y lo doy a conocer aquí para su debate a la vez que planteo la pregunta:

¿Podría un nuevo sistema acabar con la burbuja y la crisis?



*Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal - SECF*

El Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal resulta del anhelo del hombre hacia la justicia y el bien común. Este anhelo nos proporciona la responsabilidad para asumir una libertad que facilite el desarrollo de una consciencia en evolución.

Este sistema económico está al servicio del individuo y de la sociedad y nunca debe ponerse por encima del individuo o de la sociedad. 

Todas las actividades, patrimonios, bienes y servicios ya sean privados o públicos están supeditados al “bien común”.

Los individuos y las empresas llevan a cabo la producción y el intercambio de bienes y servicios de forma libre.

Toda actividad de una o más personas que no perjudique a una o más personas se considera legítima.


Quedan obsoletas y no son aplicables dentro de este sistema:

La competitividad.
Máximo beneficio basado en intereses primarios.
Posiciones dominantes dentro de cualquier ámbito.

Serán aplicables dentro de este sistema:

Toda mejora de la productividad.
Cualquier invento que facilite la vida del hombre o su convivencia.

Este sistema garantiza:

Que la persona que quiera trabajar pueda trabajar.
Que la persona que no quiera trabajar pueda no trabajar.
Que todas las personas cualquiera que sea su circunstancia tengan sus necesidades básicas cubiertas.
Que cualquier persona pueda cambiar su decisión de trabajar o no trabajar en cualquier momento.

Se considera necesidad básica:

Alimentarse
Vivienda digna con servicios básicos, telecomunicaciones, agua, luz …
Los medios básicos para poder estar en sociedad, vestido, calzado etc.
Acceso a educación
Acceso a sanidad

Transición hacia la aplicación del Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal:

Abaratar cualquier producto o servicio mediante el uso de la más alta productividad posible.

Durante la transición conseguir todos los bienes y servicios necesarios para cubrir las necesidades de todas las personas de una nación con el menor numero posible de horas de trabajo debería ser la meta.

Más adelante una vez el sistema esté estable eso se puede modificar para dar cobertura a deseo humano de algunos ciudadanos “de trabajar más” aunque tengan más de lo que necesitan cubierto.

Este sistema respeta el deseo personal de trabajar más siempre que no perjudique al bien común independientemente de los motivos que induzcan al ciudadano a ello. Por encima de lo personal está siempre que todos tengan acceso a todo lo necesario dignamente.

La energía libre y otros inventos ocultados por intereses que no es necesario detallar ahora, facilitarían el proceso de transición hacia este sistema económico.

La transición puede empezar ya aunque paulatinamente se vayan incorporando mejoras sobre la marcha.


Origen del Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal:

Con la tecnología actual se puede aumentar la productividad hasta límites que hace medio siglo aun parecían una utopía y este proceso trae como consecuencia un alto desempleo estructural que no se puede solucionar con las herramientas de un sistema económico basado en la competitividad y el máximo beneficio a cualquier precio.

El actual modelo que funcionó y que una vez agotado se deja llevar aun más por la codicia hasta el punto de canibalizar a sus propios hijos, enviando a sus hijos a la guerra para que maten a los hijos de otros y con el botín ganar un poco más de tiempo. Este sistema al que llaman "capitalista" se colapsa tira las armas y sale corriendo dejando las puertas abiertas …

No hay nada mejor que unas puertas abiertas y un reloj que marca la “hora cero”.


Funcionamiento simplificado del Modelo Laboral del Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal:

Acordandonos de Jeremy Rifkin: “en algún momento del siglo XXI para generar el 100% del PIB mundial solo será necesario el 5% de la población del planeta”.

Pues aunque se diese ese escenario que plantea Rifkin, con el modelo de compensación fractal no habría problema alguno.

Voy a plantear el siguiente escenario:

Mañana una nación donde se aplica el Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal con un horario laboral medio de 4 horas (20 horas semanales) y el 40% de su población activa trabajando puede generar el PIB para tener un nivel de vida de todos sus ciudadanos de la nación saludable.

En sus origenes sin incentivos deseaba trabajar el 25% de la población activa y el 75% no deseaba trabajar, así que dieron una compensación a los que trabajan hasta coseguir la cota necesaria del 40% y problema resuelto.

Para dentro de 5 años, prevén que no van a necesitar nada más que el 35% de la población activa trabajando.

Entonces tienen que decidirse entre varias alternativas: 

A: Reducir la jornada laboral dentro de 5 años a tres horas y media (17,5 horas semanales) y que sigan trabajando el 40% de la población activa.

B: Retirar algo de los incentivos de los que trabajan hasta que la cota de los que desean trabajar se quede entorno al 35% de población activa trabajando 4 horas.

C: No retirar icentivos a los que trabajan ni reducirles la jornada y dar algo de incentivo a los que no trabajan hasta conseguir que el 65% de la población activa no desee trabajar.

Así sería el funcionamiento simplificado del sistema laboral.

Por supuesto con el Sistema Económico de Compensación Fractal todos tienen las necesidades cubiertas con un nivel de vida “saludable” y solo habría que compensar algo más a una parte de la población activa (probablemente a los que trabajan) para conseguir el equilibrio laboral que se necesita.

Además de la compensación los que deciden trabajar dispondrían de una jornada laboral humanizada donde nadie se sentiría explotado ni tiene que tener miedo a perder el trabajo ya que solo trabaja el que voluntariamente se apunta a trabajar.

No existiría jubilación, ya que estas personas formarían parte los que no trabajan y tendrían todo lo necesario cubierto.

Tampoco existiría limite de edad para trabajar, el único límite es la capacidad de trabajar.

Si tienes 90 años y puedes trabajar y deseas trabajar, te apuntas en la lista y tendrás trabajo.


Etimología de Compensación Fractal:

Fractal: funciona de forma idéntica a pequeña escala y a gran escala.

Compensación: Incentivo a una parte de la población para conseguir un equilibrio laboral.


PD: Este texto es una idea y puede que sea editada o modificada


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Parriba .


----------



## pep007 (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te pierdas este video y el asistente preguntado a los 14'30'' ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]miseiAhFipY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Carmen es cubana de nacimiento y un orgullo para los castellano parlantes.



Joder! con el asistente... Darth Vader

Que yuyu!

aparte me ha gustado el trozo ese de que de Italia lo que esta mal es lo que se ve, o lo que se ve es lo que hay, no como en Ejpain...


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

pep007 dijo:


> Joder! con el asistente... Darth Vader
> 
> Que yuyu!
> 
> aparte me ha gustado el trozo ese de que de Italia lo que esta mal es lo que se ve, o lo que se ve es lo que hay, no como en Ejpain...



En la primera parte, la ponencia propiamente dicho, Carmen ya había hecho un comentario respecto a que entre los asistentes había grandes ejpertos en estímulos .... ::

La ponencia es puto caviar para el intelecto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2013)

Bertok: no veo que se plantee la opcion de meter x pasta en las cuentas virtuales de casinos y casa de apuestas no .es 

Que hay muchas importantes. No digo jugar, digo tenerlo ahi x tiempo. Que no cuesta nada abrirse la cuenta, darte de alta, no? Y luego tipo paypal que el pago es automatico

Habria que estudiar esto.


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Bertok: no veo que se plantee la opcion de meter x pasta en las cuentas virtuales de casinos y casa de apuestas no .es
> 
> Que hay muchas importantes. No digo jugar, digo tenerlo ahi x tiempo. Que no cuesta nada abrirse la cuenta, darte de alta, no? Y luego tipo paypal que el pago es automatico
> 
> Habria que estudiar esto.



Muy complicado para mí


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En la primera parte, la ponencia propiamente dicho, Carmen ya había hecho un comentario respecto a que entre los asistentes había grandes ejpertos en estímulos .... ::
> 
> La ponencia es puto caviar para el intelecto.



¿Cuando dice "provinces" hablando de España supongo que se referirá a las CCAA, no? No creo que sea a las diputaciones.

Por otro lado, entiendo que Bertok difiere de Carmen en cuanto al orden de España e Italia en todo este lío, no?

Más que DarthVader parece el malo del inspector Gadget, aunque a éste todos le hemos visto la pelleja que tiene por cara.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Muy complicado para mí



Te das de alta en un bwin por ejempo
Llenas tu caja para apostar a traves de paypal
La pasta se queda ahi, no tienes porqué apostar
Pasa todo lo que tiene que pasar y retornas la pasta de la caja del casino a paypal (tu cuenta), o no (te abres otra de paypal en otro banco si la cosa aqui se ha puesto mala)


----------



## Scummy (26 Mar 2013)

¡Vaya, este hilo es extraordinario! Felicidades a su creador y a los que aportaron información.

En mi opinión, creo que merece chincheta.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cuando dice "provinces" hablando de España supongo que se referirá a las CCAA, no? No creo que sea a las diputaciones.
> 
> Por otro lado, entiendo que Bertok difiere de Carmen en cuanto al orden de España e Italia en todo este lío, no?
> 
> Más que DarthVader parece el malo del inspector Gadget, aunque a éste todos le hemos visto la pelleja que tiene por cara.



EL video es de finales de 2011. A día de hoy podemos decir bien alto que algún tipo de reestructuración de la deuda española vamos a ver.

No quieren pensar en esos bancos y aseguradoras que por le bien de la patria se han atiborrado a bonos ...


----------



## pep007 (26 Mar 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Cuando dice "provinces" hablando de España supongo que se referirá a las CCAA, no? No creo que sea a las diputaciones.
> 
> Por otro lado, entiendo que Bertok difiere de Carmen en cuanto al orden de España e Italia en todo este lío, no?
> 
> Más que DarthVader parece el malo del inspector Gadget, aunque a éste todos le hemos visto la pelleja que tiene por cara.



Lo de Darthvader es por traicionar a la Escuela Jedai Austriaca... Se paso al lado oscuro...


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

pep007 dijo:


> Lo de Darthvader es por traicionar a la Escuela Jedai Austriaca...



Joder, a mí su voz tan grave me da miedo ::


----------



## Raider (27 Mar 2013)

¡*Un empujón*!

Arriba este gran Hilo.
Mirar los enlaces en la primera pagina.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (27 Mar 2013)

Ellos dominan el timing. Los que esperen la debacle para éste año que se sienten un poquito. Se prepararán y resulta que hasta Diciembre de éste año, los cimientos están bien apuntalados. La gente sacará antes el dinero de los bancos, y viendo que no ocurre nada, volverán a confiar, y entonces, cuando ya nos acostumbremos de nuevo a convivir con la desconfianza de los depositos y demás, más o mens el año que viene por éstas fechas ¡ZAS!, y todos caeremos como pardillos.


----------



## 2x1 (27 Mar 2013)

¿Sobre cuanto saldría un sistema energía eólica y solar para una casa de 4 personas aproximadamente?

Pd: Sin pijadas; sólo molino, conversor, acumuladores, paneles y una red de lo más básico que haya. (caseta antirrobos aparte)


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2013)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuppppppppp

Leónidas lo tenía más fácil que nosotros 8:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Mar 2013)

Yo ya lo he comentado en otros hilos, pero cada día me gusta mas lo de ni complicarme: todo a Statoil (coronas noruegas, acción poco volátil, PER muy bajo, dividendo decente, muy buenos en lo suyo)... Y ver como todo cae a mi alrededor tranquilo. Sólo la revalorización corona noruega-neopeseta puede hacerme rico.

También me gustan Yara, Berkshire y Astrazeneca.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (29 Mar 2013)

Se habla mucho de invertir en idiomas, os habeis parado a pensar realmente para que sirve eso??

Los idiomas sirven para comunicarse con más gente, simplemente, pero si no tienes algo que ofrecer es como si hablas con el vecino o el resto del pueblo, creeis realmente que simplemente por hablar un idioma ya lo teneis todo arreglado?

A ver si pensamos en comunicar mejor y al final eso nos ayuda a resolver problemas de nuestro entorno. 
Yo ya lo tengo claro, en mi entorno hispanistaní no hay receptor ni analizador del mensaje, pero fuera hay que poder ofrecer algo. 

Hace muchos años que tenía claro que los idiomas era una ventaja, solo por poder entenderme con gente de otros países, pero también me di cuenta que puedes saber un idioma en verso que no te servirá para nada, necesitas también tener un oficio, unas cualidades que le interesen a alguien para que te contraten en lugar de otro local.
Más que una cuestión de saber palabras, es saber para qué y como utilizar las palabras, de la misma forma que en Españistán cualquier hijo de vecino sabe hablar, de que le sirve lo que sabe hablar?? Sabe vender? sabe conseguir compromisos? sabe mover a la gente? sabe convencer??

No os fieis demasiado en el tema del idioma per se, hacen falta otras habilidades.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

Refugiado dijo:


> Se habla mucho de invertir en idiomas, os habeis parado a pensar realmente para que sirve eso??
> 
> Los idiomas sirven para comunicarse con más gente, simplemente, pero si no tienes algo que ofrecer es como si hablas con el vecino o el resto del pueblo, creeis realmente que simplemente por hablar un idioma ya lo teneis todo arreglado?
> 
> ...



Tener idiomas es un must en el mundo al que nos vamos a enfrentar ya mismo.

Además es una fuente de ocio inagotable, mientras éste exista.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2013)

*Warning en toa la frente. El munchau no es ningún cualquiera.*

Ya estáis tardando buuuurbus.

Advertencia del FT: "Es irracional que los ahorradores mantengan su dinero en los bancos españoles" - elEconomista.es

Chipre ha tomado medidas nunca antes vistas en la zona euro para evitar el colapso tras acordar un rescate con Bruselas que, también por primera vez, aplica quitas sobre los depósitos. Ahora que ya están sentados los precedentes, ¿existe la posibilidad de que la situación se repita en otros países de la región? El Financial Times considera que sí y vuelve a plantear la salida del euro como la opción menos dolorosa para España y el resto de la periferia. ¿Quién paga la crisis? La lección de Chipre es que nadie está a salvo.

"Si crees las palabras de Dijsselbloem, como yo hago, entonces sería racional que cada ciudadano del sur de Europa se llevase su dinero de su país y lo depositase fuera de la Eurozona", explica hoy Wolfgang Münchau en su columna semanal en el diario británico.

El presidente del Eurogrupo, Jeroem Dijsselbloem, aseguró la semana pasada que las pérdidas impuestas a los grandes depositantes (por encima de los 100.000 euros) en Chipre serían el modelo a seguir en otros países europeos.

Aunque él mismo matizó sus afirmaciones posteriormente ante la reacción del mercado y de que otras instituciones de la Eurozona, como la Comisión Europea o el BCE, que salierion rápidamente a rectificarle, para el editor asociado del rotativo británico Dijsselbloem solo estaba diciendo la "verdad".

Esperando la quita en España
Así, las controvertidas declaraciones del presidente del Eurogrupo abordaban un temor que ya se extiende en la zona euro y darán pie a reacciones que, en opinión de Münchau, son totalmente previsibles. Y de nuevo, España se sitúa como el siguiente en la lista de problemas para el rotativo británico.

"La consecuencia lógica de la máxima de Dijsselbloem y de la realidad de austeridad y de una unión bancaria deficiente es una quita sobre los bonistas y depositantes de los bancos españoles", apunta el artículo.

Pero la advertencia va todavía más allá: "Teniendo en cuenta la política anunciada, es lógicamente irracional para cualquier ahorrador mantener incluso pequeñas sumas de dinero en el sistema bancario español".

Según expone, no hay "ninguna forma" de que el Estado pueda garantizar el sistema y, por extensión, los depósitos sin que se colapse.

Solución "racional"
Una imagen que se aleja mucho de los llamamientos a la calma que en los últimos días han reiterado distintos miembros del Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy y trae a colación las imágenes de las colas de los chipriotas ante los cajeros del país. Y es que para Wolfgang Munchau, lo más "económicamente racional" para España será abandonar la zona euro, tarde o temprano.

La realidad, asegura, es que la banca española está "quebrada" pese a las recapitalizaciones y ayudas públicas, "salvo los dos principales bancos, Santander y BBVA", y que las políticas adoptadas alargarán la recesión durante años.

Pero esta solución también se perfila como la más previsible para los casos de Chipre, Grecia e Italia. ¿Cómo justifica este planteamiento? Según indica, se convierte en "racional" salir de la Eurozona cuando el sistema bancario del país no es viable en el marco de una unión bancaria imperfecta y si la deuda del país, tanto la pública como la privada, son insostenibles, teniendo en cuenta la situación presente y las perspectivas de crecimiento. En su opinión, de una forma o de otra estas premisas se cumplen en la periferia de la zona euro, dirigida con mano de hierro por las directrices de Bruselas.

"En un contexto en el que los países acreedores se niegan a una unión bancaria genuina, el obstáculo para un argumento económico a favor de dejar la zona euro es sorprendentemente bajo", asegura. "En el corto plazo, la política pueden triunfar sobre la economía. Pero a la larga, no se puede manejar una unión monetaria en contra de la lógica económica", concluye.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (1 Abr 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo ya lo he comentado en otros hilos, pero cada día me gusta mas lo de ni complicarme: todo a Statoil (coronas noruegas, acción poco volátil, PER muy bajo, dividendo decente, muy buenos en lo suyo)... Y ver como todo cae a mi alrededor tranquilo. Sólo la revalorización corona noruega-neopeseta puede hacerme rico.
> 
> También me gustan Yara, Berkshire y Astrazeneca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



He estado mirando la Korona, y desde 2008 aparentemente (no entiendo mucho de forex) se ha depreciado un 30% con relación al euro (esto significa que está barata? había subido antes por el temor al fin del euro?).
Y Statoil también en el mismo periodo ha pasado de 200 coronas a 141, aunque el precio es estable entre 130/150 desde hace un par de años. Si fuera un valor refugio, no tendría que estar subiendo alentada por inversores sureños?
Te pregunto con todas las buenas intenciones, quisiera dormir tan traquilo como tú.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp


----------



## bubbler (3 Abr 2013)

Forero bertok, añado dos enlaces con dos productos que no sé si estarán ya puestos y que no son spam (debido a que no posee alta demanda de estos productos).

Área sanitaria: MMS (clorito sódico, clorito de sodio - Desinfeccin del agua - clorito de sodio), abrí un hilo explicándolo, supone una alternativa muy barata no como alternativa principal pero sí como una opción secundaria y evitar entrar en la desesperación.

Área alimenticia: Raciones de emergencia NRG-5 (vegetariano) y BP-5 (Compact food BP-5 - NRG-5 - conserva.de), un mes para un hombre haciendo deporte son 12Kg que sale a unos 150€ con transporte, sirve para alimentar también a bebés a partir de 6 meses. Sale más barata esta caloría que comprar una lata de atún, aparte de 25 años de fecha límite de caducidad.

Repito, esto no es spam ya que es un producto poco demandado pero muy interesante (yo lo he probado) para este tipo de situaciones y tener siempre una alternativa frente a la nada.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2013)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> He estado mirando la Korona, y desde 2008 aparentemente (no entiendo mucho de forex) se ha depreciado un 30% con relación al euro (esto significa que está barata? había subido antes por el temor al fin del euro?).
> Y Statoil también en el mismo periodo ha pasado de 200 coronas a 141, aunque el precio es estable entre 130/150 desde hace un par de años. Si fuera un valor refugio, no tendría que estar subiendo alentada por inversores sureños?
> Te pregunto con todas las buenas intenciones, quisiera dormir tan traquilo como tú.




Al contrario. Mire aquí:

Cambio Euro / Corona noruega (Cambio 1 EUR = 7.4750 NOK) 

A finales del 2008, por 100 euros le daban 970 coronas. Ahora sólo le dan 747. Eso significa que se ha apreciado, no depreciado. Con los mismos euros, cada vez recibes menos coronas.

Con respecto a Statoil, como bien has comentado lleva dos años en una horquilla muy limitada. Muy estable. Realmente, no creo que la gente suela refugiarse en valores. Más en divisas, metales, etc... El inversor conservador huye de los valores para protegerse en momentos de extremo temor.

Pero, en mi humilde opinión, algunos son tan seguros y buena alternativa como cualquier otra.


----------



## bubbler (5 Abr 2013)

Mirando el segundo post, está bastante completo (ya lo había visto varias veces anteriormente), aunque he pensado que quizás sería bueno poner un apartado con indicadores de como va la "situación", es decir, contando con que se tenga la formación requerida (veo que hay apartado), con el conocimiento necesario (todo el 2º post), hay que tener también una visión adelantada de los acontecimientos (pj. burbuja, transición, cb...), así como una visión de lo que está pasando ahora, y te pego unos enlaces a modo de ejemplo:
Prima Riesgo
IBEX35
Precio Plata
Precio BC
Tendencias (pj. nuclear)
Deuda USA
Futuros Comodities
Deuda SP
Indicadores Banco Mundial
Hay más indicadores, pero pienso que con los puestos puede dar una idea de lo importante que es tener este tipo de indicadores, ya que "indicará" a la persona que los consulte regularmente si la situación va empeorando (una buena forma es tener el gráfico histórico de pj. los últimos 10 o 15 años)...

En este apartado también es vital que cada forero se empiece a hacer su propio excel con sus indicadores personales a nivel económico, familiar, salud, formativo, legal, de desarrollo personal... Esto permitirá tener una visión interna de sí mismo con el paso del tiempo...

También dejo el link vpn-uk que funciona bastante bien para navegar por vpn (para el apartado de TOR, aunque no lo he visto).

Como buenas prácticas van estas:
1 Vende todo aquello que no necesites y sean tonterías (peceras, piscinas portátiles, la wii...)
2 Intercambia aquello que realmente tenga una utilidad que necesite otra persona y tú no, o bien vendeselo por un precio símbolico o regálaselo.
3 Nunca tires a la basura o rompas nada que pueda ser del punto 1 o 2.
4 Simplifica tu vida al máximo; menos cuentas, menos tarjetas, menos papeles, menos tareas tontas, menos cosas...
5 Haz los cambios de forma gradual y constante, poco a poco, registralo en el excel y tomatelo con paciencia.
6 No compres tonterías ni nada que no sea imprescindible ni caprichos; gastas dinero en el producto y casi seguro que consumirá más tiempo y dinero esa tontería.

Y hay muchas más buenas prácticas que son de sentido común...

Saludos!


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

bubbler dijo:


> Mirando el segundo post, está bastante completo (ya lo había visto varias veces anteriormente), aunque he pensado que quizás sería bueno poner un apartado con indicadores de como va la "situación", es decir, contando con que se tenga la formación requerida (veo que hay apartado), con el conocimiento necesario (todo el 2º post), hay que tener también una visión adelantada de los acontecimientos (pj. burbuja, transición, cb...), así como una visión de lo que está pasando ahora, y te pego unos enlaces a modo de ejemplo:
> Prima Riesgo
> IBEX35
> Precio Plata
> ...



Buen aporte


----------



## srrosa (6 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que desde YA van a ir a deguello a derribar TODOS los derechos sociales vigentes y que *no nos quedan más de 18 meses* antes de que los intensos rumores de meter mano a los ahorros de los hispanistaníes se puedan hacer realidad.
> 
> Abro paraguas.



Cito el primer mensaje del hilo, de agosto de 2012 así que.. no creo que vaya muy desencaminado en su predicción, enhorabuena por el hilo y UPPPPP


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

srrosa dijo:


> Cito el primer mensaje del hilo, de agosto de 2012 así que.. no creo que vaya muy desencaminado en su predicción, enhorabuena por el hilo y UPPPPP



uffffff largo lo fías.

A la vuelta de este verano debe estar el ajuar preparado porsiaca


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

Patadón p'arriba


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2013)

bertok, el link del 1.1.8 no va o no hay


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bertok, el link del 1.1.8 no va o no hay



No hay link. Hay puntos que son meras recomendaciones a pelo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Abr 2013)

1.1.8: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-cuenta-gibraltar-falta-de-desplazarse.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/407378-abrir-cuenta-uk-veis.html


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 1.1.8:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-cuenta-gibraltar-falta-de-desplazarse.html
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/407378-abrir-cuenta-uk-veis.html



Actualizado en:

1.1.5. - Cuenta en Gibraltar: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ir-cuenta-gibraltar-falta-de-desplazarse.html
1.1.6. - Cuenta en UK: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/407378-abrir-cuenta-uk-veis.html


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 Abr 2013)

UPUPUPUP......que la masacre se acerca....el 26 empieza


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2013)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> upupupup......que la masacre se acerca....el 26 empieza



*chincheta, el pueblo merece de saber*


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 Abr 2013)

o cinta de doble cara


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2013)

Bertok, en el apartado Madmaxista creo que te has olvidado de contemplar la protección ante pandemias. Llegado el Madmax, las condiciones higiénicas de la población decaerán, las campañas públicas de salud desaparecerán (por ejemplo los planes de desratización en las cuidades, las fumigaciones, la limpieza viaria, la recogida de basuras,...) y las campañas de vacunación desaparecerán, luego las posibilidades de generar un escenario multi-pandémico son reales.

Una posible vía es la huida al campo, en comunidades pequeñas y lo más autosostenibles que sea posible. Pero disponer de buzos y máscaras integrales, lámparas ultrovioleta y generadores de ozono, sería una medida complementaria para unos y alternativa para otros que no demasiado cara de mantener en el tiempo.

Y más si tenemos en cuenta que no es necesario llegar a un madmax para que acabemos en ese escenario de pandemia...


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bertok, en el apartado Madmaxista creo que te has olvidado de contemplar la protección ante pandemias. Llegado el Madmax, las condiciones higiénicas de la población decaerán, las campañas públicas de salud desaparecerán (por ejemplo los planes de desratización en las cuidades, las fumigaciones, la limpieza viaria, la recogida de basuras,...) y las campañas de vacunación desaparecerán, luego las posibilidades de generar un escenario multi-pandémico son reales.
> 
> Una posible vía es la huida al campo, en comunidades pequeñas y lo más autosostenibles que sea posible. Pero disponer de buzos y máscaras integrales, lámparas ultrovioleta y generadores de ozono, sería una medida complementaria para unos y alternativa para otros que no demasiado cara de mantener en el tiempo.
> 
> Y más si tenemos en cuenta que no es necesario llegar a un madmax para que acabemos en ese escenario de pandemia...



Caimán, cúrratelo un poco más y aporta algún link ::

Algo habrá que buscar en los preppers.

También hay que tener cuidado con más difusión. Si todos hacen lo mismo, nos vamos a tener que comer entre nosotros ::


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Caimán, cúrratelo un poco más y aporta algún link ::
> 
> Algo habrá que buscar en los preppers.
> 
> También hay que tener cuidado con más difusión. Si todos hacen lo mismo, nos vamos a tener que comer entre nosotros ::



Ainsss... si egg que... a ver, los de 3M son probablemente los que más y mejor información y equipos tienen. Pero son algo careros.

http://www.saludpreventiva.com/sp/pdf/BTAgentesBiologicos.pdf

Si la idea es no gastarte un pastón, comprar semimáscaras respiratorias con filtros de nivel P3. Digo máscaras y no mascarillas desechables o semidesechables, cuyo nivel de protección real depende mucho de como se usen, pero que en todo caso protegen mucho menos que las máscaras de filtros intercambiables. Si además quieres protegerte contra gases, existen filtros combinados que te ofrecen protección frente a partículas y gases, pero son considerablemente más caros y con fechas de caducidad más cortas.

Si tienes niveles de paranoia y de cartera suficientes (cuestan hasta 1.000 euros!!), puedes irte a comprar ya equipos motorizados e incluso sistemas de respiración autónoma con presión positiva, algunos aguantan incluso el agua, de forma que puedes recibir una ducha de descontaminación primero, y luego quitarte todas las protecciones ¿que significa presión positiva? que la presión dentro de la máscara/traje es superior a la presión atmosférica. De tal modo que si se producen roturas o escapes, el aire irá de dentro hacia afuera. Para que no pueda colarse por ese fallo las partículas/agentes que queremos evitar.

http://www.saludpreventiva.com/sp/pdf/BTAgentesBiologicos.pdf

Tooodos los catálogos de 3M:

3M Miseguridad Extranet :: Categories

Cual elegir? sin entrar marcas, yo recomiendo una máscara integral con 4 puntos de sujección y doble filtro. Los sistemas de doble filtro (uno a cada lado) tienen la ventaja de que pueden usarse según su demanda de aire. Si va a realizar una actividad con alta demanda de oxígeno (una actividad física fuerte) le convendrá poner ambos filtros para poder hacerlo con comodidad. Sin embargo, si va simplemente a pasear o realizar actividades sin gran gasto, puede usar un sólo filtro y dejar el otro cerrado, de forma que ahorra en filtros, que no son baratos.

Los venden este tipo de productos son bastante gitanos y en cuanto se produce cierto nivel de alerta, multiplican sus precios. Por eso, conviene "controlar" un poco los precios para que no sableen.

Respecto al ozono cualquier puede encontrar cantidad de publicidad relacionada con las bondades desinfectantes del ozono. Pero lo que no suelen advertir (más bien al contrario) es que el ozono es a su vez peligroso (mortal, por edema pulmonar) si se inhala incluso en concentraciones relativamente bajas (20 ppm). El nivel de seguridad para su uso continuado está en 0,05 ppm por cada 8 horas de exposición (0,1 ppm en USA) es decir, entre 0,1 y 0,2 mg/m3. Así que su uso debería restringirse a situaciones en que el riesgo/daño sea compensado por el riesgo que pueda evitar. Se pueden crear "campanas" de descontaminación, de tal forma que el ozono no ande por todas partes. Afortunadamente, tambien son suficientes concentraciones muy bajas para que el ozono actué como desinfectante.

Una máscara integral puede costar entre 60 y 200 euros. Una semimáscara (sin protección para ojos, sólo nariz y boca) entre 10 y 40 euros. Y los filtros sólo polvo desde 4 euros/unidad. Más o menos.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (13 Abr 2013)

Referente al ozono, existe una manera lonchafinista de hacerse con un ozonizador gratis, las campanas extractoras de cocina más viejas llevaban uno, yo tengo un par de ellos extraídos de campanas de la marca MEPAMSA, son básicamente un transformador de 220 Volt a 12 Volt y una bombilla ultravioleta que transforma el oxígeno (O2) en ozono, deben estar fuera del alcance visual (te puedes quemar los ojos desnudos si no pones cuidado), basta meter el circuito dentro de un bote con orificios abiertos arriba y abajo para que circule el aire y se transforme el oxígeno en ozono...


----------



## atman (14 Abr 2013)

En el hilo que abrí sobre lso falsos fondos garantizados, ha surgido una cuestión que creo que puede interesar al hilo. Los lugares habituales donde la gente "esconde" el dinero y que, por tanto, son los que los cacos registran habitualmente.


Veamos el listado:

El congelador (con diferencia el primero)
El tarro de azucar, harina, legumbres, etc.
En el cajón de la ropa interior de la habitación.
La caja de herramientas.
El colchón.
Detrás o debajo de los cajones de la habitación.
Detrás del cabecero de la cama, del espejo o cuadro de la habitación.
En los zapatos de la temporada pasada.
En la jaula del canario (la de animalitos que desaparecen por culpa de esta fea costumbre).

Recomendaría que NADIE guarde dinero en estos sitios, salvo que esté seguro de que nunca entrarán a robarle. En la mayoría de los robos a las casas lo más habitual es que se encuntren las cosas del congelador y de la despensa tiradas por todas partes. Le aseguro que no es por hambre, ni porque los cacos estén al servicio de ningún super... es porque les funciona buscar ahí...

Luego están los sitios verdaderamente estúpidos para guardar el dinero. Por ejemplo, otro sitio recurrente son los altavoces de la cadena de música: ¡si la cadena y la tele van a llevárselas!! Otro sitio: dentro de la columna de hidromasaje, una asegurada llamó a su compañía para saber si se harían cargo de un dinero que habia escondido allí. Resulta que no estaba todo lo "guardado" que pensaba. Los billetes se estuvieron mojando una y otra vez durante tiempo hasta quedar inservibles.

Otro espabilado, guardó un dinero en una cajita de madera, creo que me dijeron que era de puros, pero igual me falla la memoria, y la metió en la caja de la persiana, caja que era de madera, al igual que las ventanas,... Cuando fué a coger su dinero... le había entrado la polilla!!!


----------



## burbujadetrufas (14 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el hilo que abrí sobre lso falsos fondos garantizados, ha surgido una cuestión que creo que puede interesar al hilo. Los lugares habituales donde la gente "esconde" el dinero y que, por tanto, son los que los cacos registran habitualmente.
> 
> 
> Veamos el listado:
> ...



Se ha olvidado los tiestos de la terraza... lugar también muy típico...


----------



## atman (14 Abr 2013)

AL margen de la çepica y la lírica que rodea a esta visión del futuro, tal vez conviene ir pensando (y preparando) otras facetas. Tal vez esta gran película anime a alguno a hacer alguna reflexión.

[YOUTUBE]3yZM8vFtO3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## srrosa (14 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el hilo que abrí sobre lso falsos fondos garantizados, ha surgido una cuestión que creo que puede interesar al hilo. Los lugares habituales donde la gente "esconde" el dinero y que, por tanto, son los que los cacos registran habitualmente.
> 
> 
> Veamos el listado:
> ...


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Abr 2013)

¿Alguna recomendación para usar el culo como almacén?


----------



## gracias (18 Abr 2013)

Calópez, esto es de chinchetaaaa !!!!!!1


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2013)

atman dijo:


> En el hilo que abrí sobre lso falsos fondos garantizados, ha surgido una cuestión que creo que puede interesar al hilo. Los lugares habituales donde la gente "esconde" el dinero y que, por tanto, son los que los cacos registran habitualmente.
> 
> 
> Veamos el listado:
> ...



Otro lo guardaba en la chimenea y cuando llegó el invierno y la mujer tuvo frio .... la encendió. :abajo:


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (20 Abr 2013)

Mi humilde aportacion.....

Es sencillo y aplicable a todos los calibres......... No seais perros y empapaos de como se realizan las recargas, es facil, sencillo y para toda la familia ...

Municion metalica: 







Municion semi-metalica:







Reutilizacion de cartuchos....Especial lonchafinistas....















Que la bencion de Tochovista descienda sobre todos vosotros.......


----------



## atman (20 Abr 2013)

Pues hombre, ya que estamos de ese palo, tal vez le interese a usted hacerse por menos de 30.000 euros con una patrullera equipada con un cañón de 76 mm. y un ametrallador Oerlikon 20mm.

La Armada sacará en breve a subasta por estar dados de baja para su desguace, tres patrulleros y la fragata “Baleares” - Galicia Ártabra Digital

La nave llevaba una tripulación de 25 personas... así que se podría "habilitar" como residencia con ciertas comodidades para 10-12 personas.

Eso sí va a necesitar alguna herramienta un poco mayor para recargar las balas...


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Abr 2013)

Upupupup.....

Highway to hellllll....


----------



## Leunam (22 Abr 2013)

*Mis 20 céntimos*

Aportes:

1.- *Vivir en el campo (1988), de Lorenzo Mediano.*

Un tratado realista de la vuelta al pueblo, con sus miserias y crudeza, altamente recomendable para poner los pies en la tierra (nunca mejor dicho).
Por cierto, su autor parece ideal para vivir un mad-max, es médico, monitor de supervivencia y deportes de riesgo, escritor tanto de divulgación como de novela...

Fácilmente descargable por internet (gugel es tu hamijo).

Aquí le tenéis en acción:







2.- *Energía renovable práctica, de los hermanos Urkía.*






Excelente manual del hágalo usted mismo referente a molinos de viento, paneles solares térmicos, arquitectura solar, etc. Claro, sencillo, al alcance de cualquiera.

Presenta con ejemplos concretos (eje de un 4 latas, de un dos caballos, cajas de cambios, etc) una excelente fuente de tecnología barata, robusta y aplicable en un mad-max: *Los desguaces.*

Fácilmente descargable por internet (gugel es tu hamijo).
Scribd 

3.- *Journey to Forever*

Amplísimo compendio de libros, soluciones, ideas y recursos de "baja tecnología". Pensada para su aplicación en países del tercer mundo, nuestra siguiente parada... Huertos urbanos, huertos en un metro cuadrado, pequeñas granjas, vehículos robustos y económicos, hacer tu propio combustible, una extensa librería de títulos de agricultura, labores tradicionales, etc.

4.- *Soil and Health Library*

Austera en su presentación, maravillosa en su contenido. una de las mejores recopilaciones de literatura difícil de conseguir, clasificada en:

Agriculture Library
Health Library
Personal Sovereignty Library
Spiritual Freedom Library
Clipping File.

No os la perdáis.

5.- *404: Page not found - HostGator*

Más espartana aún que la anterior, pero tan o más interesante si cabe.
Otra recopilación de técnicas, soluciones "baja tecnología" orientada a países en desarrollo.

Que no os asuste lo áspero de su apariencia y lectura, al fin y al cabo, os estáis preparando para el caos, no me vengáis con melindres :

En páginas como éstas hay información más que de sobra para afrontar cualquier evento.

Ánimo compañeros.

Manu


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Abr 2013)

Vengo poco acojonado del hilo de la restricción de contratos de trabajo a miembros de la UE en Suiza para dar una subidita al hilo.

Suiza restringe los permisos de trabajo a todos los ciudadanos de la UE - EcoDiario.es


Por cierto, lo del culo como almacén no lo pregunté en plan troleo.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2013)

Leunam dijo:


> Aportes:
> 
> 1.- *Vivir en el campo (1988), de Lorenzo Mediano.*
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Buen aporte, hamijo.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp

Esos depósitos .... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

Se acerca el reventón de la economía expañola. Llevamos unos meses en colapso uniformemente acelerado.

Esto ya da miedo.

Cuidado y revisad los planes.

Si nos cortan las comunicaciones, ha sido un placer intentar la difusión de diversas alternativas.

Suerte hamijos.


----------



## timi (29 Abr 2013)

gracias , y suerte para ti también y los tuyos


podríamos poner una especie de contraseña en caso de encontrarnos en el madmax a alguien por la carretera , para saber si era burbujarra::


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se acerca el reventón de la economía expañola. Llevamos unos meses en colapso uniformemente acelerado.
> 
> Esto ya da miedo.
> 
> ...



No llegamos a fin de año. No se que va a pasar cuando pete USA... algo va a pasar :ouch:


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2013)

timi dijo:


> gracias , y suerte para ti también y los tuyos
> 
> 
> podríamos poner una especie de contraseña en caso de encontrarnos en el madmax a alguien por la carretera , para saber si era burbujarra::



Yo voy con el  ::

---------- Post added 29-abr-2013 at 19:39 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> No llegamos a fin de año. No se que va a pasar cuando pete USA... algo va a pasar :ouch:



Ellos son los que van a ganar. Buena parte del resto a pasar jambre y desde luego que las élites se dedicarán a parasitar la poca riqueza que se pueda crear.

Es momento para estar fuera del sistema viviendo de otro cosa que no sea un trabajo regulado.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

Para leer con calma. Hay algunos puntos realmente interesantes

http://www.cneq.unam.mx/cursos_dipl...neracion/mod1/doc/manifiesto_de_unabomber.pdf


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

Vamos a dar una patada p'arriba. Tanta complacencia indica PELIGRO.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 May 2013)

en menos de 2 años este hilo va a ser portada de varios programas


----------



## bertok (9 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en menos de 2 años este hilo va a ser portada de varios programas



Antes lo cierro 8:


----------



## bubbler (10 May 2013)

Ante todo gracias bertok; 100% chincheta.

Una cosa que no he visto, ha sido, en el tema de la divisa en efectivo, de disponer de diferentes denominaciones de valor (evitando los valores elevados), pj. Disponer de billetes de €5, €10, €20 y como tope de €50, los de €100, €200 y €500 descartarlos (un fajo de €500 se convierten en diez fajos de €50).

Y ahora comento la jugarreta del ECB:

Hace poco que empezó a mostrarse la nueva serie de billetes Europa, empezando por la denominación más baja de €5... Esto se justifica porque se desgastan más rápido que los de alta denominación, y gradualmente (no especifican timming) irán introduciendo los de siguiente denominación de forma correlativa.

¿Por qué empiezan por el de menor valor? Aparte del anterior motivo y otros ridículos, ahora os expongo una amenaza en esta forma de proceder y la jugarreta:
Amenaza - Dará tiempo a los falsificadores a tener preparada la operativa para cuando salgan los billetes de alta denominación (> €100)...
Jugarreta - Nunca veremos esos billetes, quizás de los €100, poco probable los de €200 y 0 para €500...

Está claro... pasará x tiempo entre cada denominación Europa, según les interese... Entre €5 y €10 puede que pasen 12 meses (dirán que es para que la gente se acostumbre), entre €10 y €20 pues depende de los acontecimientos... El caso es tener a la gente entretenida entre €5 y €50, luego podrán pasar mucho tiempo antes del €100, el caso es no llegar a €200; para cuando la gente sea consciente de esta jugarreta tendrán que aceptar un x% de pérdida para quitarse de encima esos billetes (antiguos) de elevada denominación que no quiere nadie.

MORALEJA: Quítate los cagarros de €500 ahora que puedes por un porcentaje inferior a como será en el futuro.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

bubbler dijo:


> Ante todo gracias bertok; 100% chincheta.
> 
> Una cosa que no he visto, ha sido, en el tema de la divisa en efectivo, de disponer de diferentes denominaciones de valor (evitando los valores elevados), pj. Disponer de billetes de €5, €10, €20 y como tope de €50, los de €100, €200 y €500 descartarlos (un fajo de €500 se convierten en diez fajos de €50).
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Buen aporte, actualizado en 1.2.3


----------



## bubbler (13 May 2013)

Artículo que (según con qué óptica se mire), refuerza la teoría de la paulatina desaparición de los billetes de gran denominación.

Los chinos prefieren utilizar el dinero en efectivo



> Lunes, 13 de mayo de 2013
> (OroyFinanzas.com) – Los chinos desconfían de los bancos y de los políticos y prefieren utilizar dinero en efectivo. En China es costumbre pagar con dinero en efectivo grandes sumas. Lo que puede sonar casi a pasado de moda, en estos tiempos de recortes y controles de capital puede tener grandes ventajas. Las transacciones son anónimas, y se mantienen fuera de los radares del control gubernamental.
> 
> Cuando un chino va a comprar un vehículo o una pieza cara de joyería, la mayor parte de las veces lo hace en efectivo. Asimismo los salarios las tasas universitarias o los alquileres también se suelen solventar de esta manera, según informa el New York Times.
> ...



PD. Los billetes los fabrican para atraer a los roedores para comérselos, para que si los escondes te pase esto... Digamos que es como una azotaina que te da el banco por no hacer fluir el "dinero". Para evitar esto, se puede envolver en corcho blanco (como el de los embalajes), ya que el roedor al morderlo se asustará del ruido y lo ahuyentará.


----------



## iluminao (15 May 2013)

lo llevo leyendo desde esta mañana y parte de lo que escribisteis de un año se a cumplido


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

uuuppp aunque ya no está de moda y nos estamos recuperando.

Es una trampa, van a por vuestros dinero.


----------



## bubbler (16 May 2013)

Aunque sea desviar un poco el tema del hilo, pero sirve primero para subir el mismo, segundo porque está ligeramente relacionado con lo último que aporté y tercero porque esto parece una película de terror:

Bruselas plantea retirar las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos de euro


> Jueves, 16 de mayo de 2013
> (OroyFinanzas.com) – La Comisión Europea pretende eliminar de la circulación las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos de euro, debido a que los costes de producción superan su valor nominal. Bruselas, tras analizar la situación, concluye que la producción de monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos es claramente una actividad que genera pérdidas para la eurozona. Desde enero de 2002, los países de la eurozona han acuñado más de 45.800 millones de monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos, el equivalente a 137 monedas per cápita.
> 
> El Ejecutivo de la Unión Europea ha presentado una documento no legislativo a petición del Parlamento Europeo y de los Estados miembros en el que se analiza el uso que se da a estas monedas y los costes que asumen los respectivos países para producirlas.
> ...



Es ridículo, si se eliminan estas monedas, los precios subirán, como mínimo 1 céntimo (lo que estaba a €0,99 pasará a €1), por lo que el problema se traspasará a la moneda de 5 céntimos... ¿Que harán en el futuro, quitarla también? Está claro que quieren ir retirando el efectivo poco a poco! Tampoco hablan de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo de estas monedas (de la divisa euro)...


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp


----------



## subvencionados (19 May 2013)

Para Bertok:

Podrías actualizar un poco, con la información disponible actualmente, para cuando calculas que puede empezar la fiesta?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

subvencionados dijo:


> Para Bertok:
> 
> Podrías actualizar un poco, con la información disponible actualmente, para cuando calculas que puede empezar la fiesta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Primavera del 2014 era la fecha de la masacre.

Sigo pensando lo mismo pero hasta después de las elecciones alemanas no podremos tener más o menos seguridad de cuándo nos dejarán caer.

Podemos presenciar una demolición a cámara lenta con cesiones en el ámbito laboral por parte de Rajoy (que va a vender el país por un plato de lentejas) e irnos hasta primavera del 2015.

Pero que nadie se lleve a engaño, aunque lo demoraran hasta el 2015, ya que actualmente tenemos a la economía real colapsando desde Diciembre de 2012 y la miseria se está repartiendo de forma amplia por muchas capas de la sociedad.

Otro tema, el 8 de Julio se abren las puertas del infierno llamado DEVALUACIÓN SALARIAL. No hemos visto nada con respecto a la caída salarial que vamos a comenzar a ver en Julio de 2013. Fácil que nos vamos a una reducción salarial por encima del 20% en 2 años ..... y las deudas siguen ahí para pagarlas.

Suerte burbujos, va a ser necesaria.


----------



## Tagghino (19 May 2013)

Respecto a la "peligrosidad" de tener billetes de 200 y 500€ porque es posible que los cambien ó los saquen de circulación, me gustaría profundizar un poco más, ya que de ser verdad esa cuestión, me da indicios de que el euro continuará y será fuerte.

Y eso no me acaba de convencer, quizás sólo sea un "asustaviejas" más de los que nos están lanzando para deshacernos de los ahorros y gastemos.

De momento yo sigo con mi plan de "va a consumir su puta madre" y "el dinero mejor cuidado es el que está en mi bolsillo" y, si a fecha de hoy aceptan pesetas, creo que mientras exista el euro siempre habrá quién quiera tus billetes de 200 y 500€.

Ahora tengo una duda, supongamos que aunque uno tenga unos ahorros considerables, pero haciendo cuentas reales, se está en "negative equity", ¿que es más conveniente?:

-Amortizar las deudas todo lo que se pueda.

-Conservar el ahorro líquido y sólo pagar la deuda cuando se pueda finiquitar de golpe.

De momento yo conservo el líquido y sé que si voy amortizando podría ahorrar mucha pasta en intereses, pero por mucho que amortice si llega mi "San Martín" financiero, me pillaría totalmente descapitalizado y por mucho ó poco que aún deba, me podrían embargar.

Eso sería una putada ya que por ir de buena fé intentando saldar mis deudas con todo el dinero del que disponga (sin conseguirlo), podría perder todo de golpe (ahorros + bienes).

En cambio, con ahorros podría "aguantar" un buen tiempo pagando las deudas y sobreviviendo (por medio de lonchafinismo extremo) y a malas me piraría de aquí con mis ahorros intactos.

Claro, esa forma de actuar es muy poco ética, pero que otra cosa se puede hacer? la verdad es que intento imaginarme en esa situación y me acojona, a final de cuentas tienes que pensar por ti y los tuyos.

Así que si es inevitable esa situación prefiero que me pille con dinero en mano.

Sobre "hinbertir" ni me lo planteo -ya sabéis, si en vacas gordas no aprendí a hacerlo, ahora con la volatilidad actual, este tonto y su dinero no durarían ni dos telediarios-.

Yo sólo veo 2 posibilidades: Liquidez o finiquitar deudas, pero a tocateja.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Respecto a la "peligrosidad" de tener billetes de 200 y 500€ porque es posible que los cambien ó los saquen de circulación, me gustaría profundizar un poco más, ya que de ser verdad esa cuestión, me da indicios de que el euro continuará y será fuerte.
> 
> Y eso no me acaba de convencer, quizás sólo sea un "asustaviejas" más de los que nos están lanzando para deshacernos de los ahorros y gastemos.
> 
> ...



En el momento que puedas quitarte TODA la deuda de golpe, hazlo. Dormirás tranquilo y podrás salir adelante.

La deuda exclaviza. Esa es el arma de destrucción masiva del siglo XXI.


----------



## timi (20 May 2013)

saludos Fine
yo estoy como tu , ahorrando todo lo posible para liquidar deudas
a partir de ciertos ahorros , amortizo a saco
este año me he salido un poco del va a consumir su puta madre y he tirado la casa por la ventana,,,,,
he comprado un horno de leña , pero después de esta mini inversión vuelvo al plan inicial.
si un día sale un tío por la tv al que desahucian encadenado al horno de leña soy yo,,,,,,jajaja


----------



## FoSz2 (20 May 2013)

De todo un poco:
Experimentos Caseros | Ikkaro

Para muestra dos botones:

Cómo hacer sandalias con neumáticos:
Como hacer sandalias con neumáticos | Ikkaro

Calentador de agua solar:
Calentador de agua solar | Ikkaro


----------



## subvencionados (20 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Primavera del 2014 era la fecha de la masacre.
> 
> Sigo pensando lo mismo pero hasta después de las elecciones alemanas no podremos tener más o menos seguridad de cuándo nos dejarán caer.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## DoctorGonzo (20 May 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> De todo un poco:
> 
> Cómo hacer sandalias con neumáticos:
> Como hacer sandalias con neumáticos | Ikkaro
> ]



Coñe! estas son las gloriosas sandalias Hồ Chí Minh.:


----------



## spheratu (20 May 2013)

> Sigo pensando lo mismo pero hasta después de las elecciones alemanas no podremos tener más o menos seguridad de cuándo nos dejarán caer.



Y es la presencia de merkel o su ausencia la que precipita los acontecimientos?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

uuuuuuppppp


----------



## arckan69 (23 May 2013)

Creo que el euro acabará petando, y como tal, pondría mis ahorros en metales, y en divisas en un banco extranjero. Hasta ahí bien. Luego viene la teoría de la guerra de divisas. Alguien puede enlazar algún artículo o similar con recomendación acerca de qué divisas son fiables a largo plazo? Me gusta el dólar australiano, el CHF y el dólar, pero ni idea de en qué porcentajes hacerlo.

Y en cuanto a bancos me gusta el cantonal bank de suiza, pero tampoco lo tengo claro del todo.


HALLUDA!!!!


Saludos!


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Os copio un post espeluznante de @Demandante Embalsamado en relación a el momento final que ve en la crisis actual. A ver dónde gastáis los dineros.

*Poneos los pañales*, en serio

"Desde el Génesis de esta crisis está escrito;

Tras la ignición inicial que destapa el tope de deuda alcanzado en la base social, esta va subiendo escalafones. 

De los miserables currelas que ya no pueden con la hipoteca, pasamos a la pequeñas y medianas empresas que ya no pueden financiarse.

Siguiente parada. Entidades bancarias de pequeño tamaño que les fallaron los soportes mencionados.

De ahí vamos a empresas más grandes, bancos más grandes y, como a estos no se les puede dejar caer, se endeudan los estados hasta lo indecible... hasta la quiebra o la impresión de papeles a destajo.

Los intereses lo devoran todo y las quiebras hacen que las inversiones busquen refugio en los pilares de la economía. Pero las monedas ya pueden sustentar su propio peso, se pasó la frenada con la impresora.

Como a todo Génesis, le corresponde un epílogo final. Y este será cuando todos esos trillones de ceros en papel y en apuntes contables empiecen una alocada carrera corriendo de aquí para allá en minutos en horas... buscando un refugio inútil.

A la que la insinuación de inminente colapso de una de las grandes monedas empiece a tomar volada, las mareas de dineros en sus mil variantes inversoras, pasarán de mercado en mercado como una plaga de langostas. 

Los harán inflarse y reventar en una orgía de burbujas e implosiones como el agua hirviente en un caldero. Perdiendo parte de su valor en cada una de las explosiones y justo antes de apuntarse a otro mercado-burbuja.

En el transcurso de unas horas o días se purgará ese diferencial antinatura entre riqueza física y riqueza especulativa.

Va a ser un espectáculo como pocas veces ha presenciado la humanidad. 

Todo se volverá del revés. Ejércitos de ricos se harán más miserables que hordas de pobres. Iluminados atrevidos se convertirán en ricos entre los ricos.

Más que palomitas, hay que comprarse un buen sofá y una tele de esas que puedes dividir la pantalla en canales independientes... va a valer la pena."


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

uuuuuuuppppp

euforia para pegar el golpe.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 May 2013)

menuda mierda de post


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Directos al abismo, llevamos tiempo diciendo que desde diciembre del 2012 la economía española está en colapso absoluto.

Necesitan dinero y saben dónde está ......

La crisis y la subida de impuestos se comen el 20% del PIB a efectos fiscales - elConfidencial.com

Los datos los publicó ayer la Agencia Tributaria. Y ponen de relieve los problemas de Hacienda para recaudar. Básicamente por dos motivos: el descenso de la actividad económica derivado de la recesión y la propia subida de impuestos, que deprime todavía más la actividad.

La acción combinada de ambos factores explica que las bases imponibles del conjunto del sistema fiscal -lo que grava realmente Hacienda- *hayan caído en el primer trimestre del año nada menos que un 5,7%, la tasa más elevada desde que se tienen series históricas*. Es decir, *muy por encima de lo que está descendiendo la economía tanto en términos nominales (con inflación) como reales, un 2% en términos anuales. Y lo que es todavía peor: nada indica que vaya a cambiarse la tendencia*.

El retroceso, como admite la propia Agencia Tributaria, sería todavía más acusado de lo que indican las cifras si no fuera porque el último trimestre de 2012 estuvo muy condicionado por la supresión de la paga extra a los empleados públicos, que produjo un shock transitorio negativo sobre las rentas brutas de los hogares en dicho periodo. 


Para hacerse una idea de la evolución de las bases imponibles -el indicador determinante de la capacidad recaudatoria del Estado- hay que tener en cuenta que en 2010 el descenso fue del 2,5%; del 2,7%, en 2011, y del 3%, en 2012, casi la mitad que en el primer trimestre de este año, lo que pone de relieve la intensidad de la crisis. Lejos quedan los tiempos en que las bases imponibles totales (incluyendo todos los impuestos) crecían en tasas de dos dígitos (en 1998 y 2006), y siempre por encima del 5,7% en los últimos 17 años.

*La causa de este desplome tiene que ver con la destrucción de empleo y, en menor medida, con la moderación salarial*, que explica que las bases imponibles que se aplican a las rentas (principalmente del trabajo) estén cayendo a un ritmo del 3%; pero es que en el caso de las que gravan el gasto, el descenso es del 9%. El motivo de este desplome, lógicamente, tiene que ver con la subida del IVA, que ha hundido el consumo. Y si se deprime el consumo se produce, de forma irremediable, un descenso de las bases imponibles, que es lo que está sucediendo.

Un par de datos ilustran esta evolución. En 2007, al comienzo de la crisis, el gasto sujeto a IVA ascendió a 482.072 millones, pero en 2012 estas bases imponibles se habían desplomado hasta los 388.263 millones. Es decir, Hacienda ha tenido casi cien mil millones de euros menos para gravar en un contexto de fuerte aumento de los tipos impositivos. El tipo normal ha pasado del 16% al 21% en apenas tres años. Incluyendo todos los impuestos (IRPF; sociedades, IVA y especiales) el retroceso de las bases imponibles es algo superior a los 200.000 millones de euros. El 20% del PIB se ha esfumado a efectos fiscales. Ha pasado, en concreto, de 1,3 billones de euros a 1,09.

Cambios normativos

Hacienda asegura, precisamente, que gracias a la subida de impuestos (tanto del IRPF como del IVA) la recaudación no ha caído más pese al hundimiento de las bases imponibles. Y habla de que gracias a los “cambios normativos”, la diferencia entre el descenso de las bases y la evolución de los ingresos homogéneos ha supuesto unos ingresos adicionales de 6.491 millones. Ahora bien, este cálculo no tiene en cuenta el efecto procíclico sobre la actividad -en este caso en sentido negativo- que ha tenido el incremento de los tipos impositivos. 


Un incremento que, en todo caso, ha sido muy intenso. El tipo medio de gravamen respecto de hace un año ha subido un 10,5%. Pero mientras que en el caso de las rentas (salariales y no salariales) el incremento ha sido del 5,8%, en el caso del gasto el aumento ha sido de nada menos que el 16,8% de mayor presión fiscal.

Según la Agencia Tributaria, *hasta abril los ingresos por IRPF se redujeron un 5,2% respecto del mismo periodo de 2012*. Aunque si se corrige el distinto ritmo de realización de las devoluciones, la caída de los ingresos se sitúa en el 2,8%, mayor que la del cuarto trimestre de 2012.

No obstante, aclara Hacienda, hay que tener en cuenta dos elementos: primero, que el impacto negativo de la supresión de la paga extra en el sector público se registró mayoritariamente en la recaudación de enero y, segundo, que ya no se cuenta con el impulso alcista del gravamen complementario que entró en vigor a comienzos del año pasado. Es decir, que el efecto de la subida del impuesto sobre la renta respecto de la recaudación se ha diluido. Las retenciones del trabajo, de hecho, están cayendo a un ritmo del 2,1%, frente al 1,9% del cuarto trimestre.


----------



## dalmore_12y (2 Jun 2013)

Up del mes de junio....ya queda menos para el Armagedon :8:::


----------



## Debunker (2 Jun 2013)

arckan69 dijo:


> Creo que el euro acabará petando, y como tal, pondría mis ahorros en metales, y en divisas en un banco extranjero. Hasta ahí bien. Luego viene la teoría de la guerra de divisas. Alguien puede enlazar algún artículo o similar con recomendación acerca de qué divisas son fiables a largo plazo? Me gusta el dólar australiano, el CHF y el dólar, pero ni idea de en qué porcentajes hacerlo.
> 
> Y en cuanto a bancos me gusta el cantonal bank de suiza, pero tampoco lo tengo claro del todo.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo mucho las opiniones de los gurús en economía de EEUU, hay además decenas de páginas para los "prepers" que han sido ridiculizados por la prensa occidental, pero cada día con más adeptos y más refrendados por todos los analistas económicos cuyos análisis concuerdan a una, es decir todos están de acuerdo en que vienen un crash económico MUNDIAL, repito MUNDIAL, y esos insiders de Wall St. hablan ya sin tapujos de guerras civiles (el gobierno de EEUU se prepara para una guerra civil) como guerra mundial. 

Las recomendaciones, es salir del dinero, comprar algo de oro o plata pero físico,nada de en papel, e invertir en cosas de valor de siempre, nada de acciones ni de los miles de instrumentos de los mercados, cosas que siempre han tenido valor como terrenos y poco o nada más. 

Para hacer eso hay que tener plena seguridad de lo que viene y eso la gran mayoría de la gente no lo cree, así que nada harán y tu tampoco harás nada porque hablas de Suiza, el dóllar australiano etc. lo que quiere decir que no estás al día de lo que ocurre en el mundo, solo veis lo que ocurre en España.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2013)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo sigo mucho las opiniones de los gurús en economía de EEUU, *hay además decenas de páginas para los "prepers"* que han sido ridiculizados por la prensa occidental, pero cada día con más adeptos y más refrendados por todos los analistas económicos cuyos análisis concuerdan a una, es decir todos están de acuerdo en que vienen un crash económico MUNDIAL, repito MUNDIAL, y esos insiders de Wall St. hablan ya sin tapujos de guerras civiles (el gobierno de EEUU se prepara para una guerra civil) como guerra mundial.
> 
> Las recomendaciones, es salir del dinero, comprar algo de oro o plata pero físico,nada de en papel, e invertir en cosas de valor de siempre, nada de acciones ni de los miles de instrumentos de los mercados, cosas que siempre han tenido valor como terrenos y poco o nada más.
> 
> Para hacer eso hay que tener plena seguridad de lo que viene y eso la gran mayoría de la gente no lo cree, así que nada harán y tu tampoco harás nada porque hablas de Suiza, el dóllar australiano etc. lo que quiere decir que no estás al día de lo que ocurre en el mundo, solo veis lo que ocurre en España.



se agradece que compartas esas páginas con estos burbujos :fiufiu:


----------



## butricio (2 Jun 2013)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo sigo mucho las opiniones de los gurús en economía de EEUU, hay además decenas de páginas para los "prepers" que han sido ridiculizados por la prensa occidental, pero cada día con más adeptos y más refrendados por todos los analistas económicos cuyos análisis concuerdan a una, es decir todos están de acuerdo en que vienen un crash económico MUNDIAL, repito MUNDIAL, y esos insiders de Wall St. hablan ya sin tapujos de guerras civiles (el gobierno de EEUU se prepara para una guerra civil) como guerra mundial.
> 
> Las recomendaciones, es salir del dinero, comprar algo de oro o plata pero físico,nada de en papel, e invertir en cosas de valor de siempre, nada de acciones ni de los miles de instrumentos de los mercados, cosas que siempre han tenido valor como terrenos y poco o nada más.
> 
> Para hacer eso hay que tener plena seguridad de lo que viene y eso la gran mayoría de la gente no lo cree, así que nada harán y tu tampoco harás nada porque hablas de Suiza, el dóllar australiano etc. lo que quiere decir que no estás al día de lo que ocurre en el mundo, solo veis lo que ocurre en España.



Tengo en cuenta todas las consideraciones,incluso la de los economistas,pero he aprendido a ser escéptico,especialmente con lo que dicen ellos.

Una proyección de la situación actual no es muy a tener en cuenta porque es lineal,y han de verse sacudidas que hagan cambiar los escenarios.

Esos cambios,a múltiples bandas hacen imposible vaticinar,si no es a muy corto plazo.Entiendo que la prensa económica tiene que ganarse las habas y escribir día si y día también.No escriben porque tengan algo que contar,sino porque no les queda mas remedio.

Be quiet


----------



## abril815 (3 Jun 2013)

Debunker dijo:


> y esos insiders de Wall St. hablan ya sin tapujos de guerras civiles (el gobierno de EEUU se prepara para una guerra civil) como guerra mundial.



Y españa, jajaja, o no ya visto como se ha multiplicado el gasto en material antidisturbios.
Eñ mundo se va a la mierda y en un puñetero pais superpoblado no hay mucho sitio a donde huir de los disturbios y saqueos(con medio pais en paro y miles y miles de familias dependiendo de las pensiones que desapareceran en nada no puede faltar mucho para que la criminalidad aumente a lo bestia)


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

abril815 dijo:


> Y españa, jajaja, o no ya visto como se ha multiplicado el gasto en material antidisturbios.
> Eñ mundo se va a la mierda y en un puñetero pais superpoblado no hay mucho sitio a donde huir de los disturbios y saqueos(con medio pais en paro y miles y miles de familias dependiendo de las pensiones que desapareceran en nada no puede faltar mucho para que la criminalidad aumente a lo bestia)



El que se tenga que quedar en el país, sólo será apto para sin deudas y low profile.

Poco curro, mal pagado, mucha violencia, ....

Es lo que viene.


----------



## bubbler (4 Jun 2013)

Aunque no esté muy relacionado con el hilo, lo pongo porque es interesante:

Usar antivirus no comerciales, preferiblemente open-source, como por ejemplo Inmunet (basado en clamwin); debido a que la policía podrá usar troyanos para espiar a la gente, ya se están firmando acuerdos con las empresas de antivirus para que dichos programas no bloqueen este tipo de malware, como son Microsoft y su Security Essential, Symantec, Norton, Panda... También sería bueno empezar la migración a Linux, o si se quiere seguir usando Windows, usar una máquina virtual (VirtualBox se puede ejecutar de forma portable en un USB) con un live actualizado (linux preferiblemente) para navegar por internet, y dejar el anfitrión para cosas tontas, o bien usar TOR, no poner datos reales, no usar tu IP... hay varias alternativas.

Otra cosilla, está relacionada con el dinero en efectivo, y es que me han explicado que existe "efectivo ilegítimo", que son billetes que realmente no son falsificaciones, sino que podría dar el visto bueno por el BdE como auténtico, aunque no haya sido fabricado por la FNMT por ejemplo... Me han explicado que este fenómeno existe a nivel mundial, que se ha experimentado en ZBW (indican que en baja intensidad); por lo que se deduce que por ejemplo China tiene las planchas del € y del $ y los otros del yuan... que si no tienen las planchas que da igual y que con un billete y una serie de programas sacan la combinación (colores, formas, marcas de agua, composición de tintes...), vamos que lo sacan en más o menos tiempo; se podría detectar un ilegítimo si pj. tienes dos billetes con el mismo número serie. Me han indicado que no están usando esta técnica (sólo para hacer ciertos experimentos muy controlados), pero que está perfectamente operativa.

Ahora un pensamiento para los copper's, y es que en el hilo del cobre un forero decía que era más interesante tener el cobre en forma de producto útil (bobina) que en lingotes o medallas... Tiene sentido, ya que si se tiene en bobinas, dicho cobre estará protegido por la camisa plástica, se podrá usar en el futuro para el transporte de energía eléctrica (bobinas de cable de instalación), es fácil de conseguir, está ya tratado (en un futuro puede que no se pueda conseguir bobinas), para grandes inversores existen bobinas en forma de manguera para la distribución de energía eléctrica... Lo malo es que si lo quieres vender al peso tendrás que limpiarlo, tendrás que almacenarlo correctamente para que la camisa plástica no se dañe... En el caso de cambio de normativas eléctricas, creo que no tendrá efecto, bien porque serán para instalaciones particulares, o bien porque habrá problemas muchos mayores que una normativa eléctrica (aunque no se consiga todo el precio deseado, podrá venderse como contingencia y luego ya si eso lo sustituirán según dicta normativa).

Alimentación: Estamos bajo un think tank sobre entomofagia (alimentación humana basada en insectos), la cual es otra muestra más del enorme colapso global que se está produciendo. Ante esto lo más prudente es evitar todo tipo de alimentos procesados, y alimentarse básicamente de origen vegetal: frutas, verduras, hortalizas (a ser posible ecológicas y crudas o templadas)... Lo que me temo es que realicen platos preparados (lasañas, filetes de pescado o ternera, macarrones...) que tengan como base una pasta de bichos, una auténtica guarrería, y no es por cultura, sino por la genética que te hace sentir repulsa por un bicho y agrado y atractivo ante una fruta. No sería tontería tomar de vez en cuando algún potito de bebé, ya que esta alimentación está mucho más controlada y protegida, aunque con el tiempo también caerá...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

uuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

No olvidéis hacer los deberes 8:

[YOUTUBE]cf9c42FuvDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HH9llVfJod0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Jun 2013)

Ayer vino un chaval a pedirme trabajo. Veinte y cinco o veinte y seis, baja cualificación .. un chaval del pueblo al que conozco desde que era crío y jugaba con los míos. Me estaba esperando en la puerta de casa ( pensé que era un escrache ...jejej). Además la desgracia e tener dos churumbeles ( pero qué coones, a su edad ya tenía yo dos churumbeles también). Aunque sea barriendo o fregando,questoi mu desesperao. Siempre pienso que soy una persona curtida en mil batallas y esas cosas no me impresionan, pero no, a veces ves que las cosas van más allá de una putada, o un disgusto, o un cabreo monumental .. ese chico tenía cara de no tener claro de querer soportar lo insoportable ... Bahhhh ... le dije que me viera el Lunes y ya vería algo. Pero, cogno, que mal cuerpo se le queda a uno.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2013)

uuuupppp, haced los deberes.

La hoja de ruta sigue su curso. Tras la reforma laboral I, todavía queda otra Reforma Laboral II, van a por la Reforma de las Pensiones.

No va a quedar piedra sobre piedra.


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Jun 2013)

up up up...


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2013)

uuuuupppppppppppp dominguero


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2013)

Doomsday Preppers S02 E01-E18 (full) (download torrent) - TPB)

Doomsday Preppers Season 1 (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## hartman (18 Jun 2013)

No va a pasar nada contra la casta desgraciadamente y lo sabeis.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

hartman dijo:


> No va a pasar nada contra la casta desgraciadamente y lo sabeis.



A la casta que les den y se los lleve un mal extraterrestre. Esto trata diferentes opciones ante el saqueo total.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Jun 2013)

Seguimos resistiendo, Bertok. Gracias por el hilo


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Seguimos resistiendo, Bertok. Gracias por el hilo



Sólo con resistir, ganaremos.

Van a dejar el país como un erial. La base social de baja cualificación y pepitos premium arruinados será la mayor parte de la población expañola.

Cuidado con las deudas, van a marcar la diferencia.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp


----------



## Leunam (24 Jun 2013)

Maravillosa página recopilatoria de baja tecnología:

Low-tech Magazine

Traditional Knowledge World Bank, su nombre se entiende:

tkwb

Saludos
Manu


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Leunam dijo:


> Maravillosa página recopilatoria de baja tecnología:
> 
> Low-tech Magazine
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Actualizado en 2.2.10


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Jun 2013)

Upupup......q llega julio y miedo me da :cook:

Me da q va a ser un verano movidito a nivel de bolsa, bonos, etc. Para en otoño tener la apoteosis :´(
Nos van a joder vivos


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2013)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Upupup......q llega julio y miedo me da :cook:
> 
> Me da q va a ser un verano movidito a nivel de bolsa, bonos, etc. Para en otoño tener la apoteosis :´(
> Nos van a joder vivos



Hamijo, estamos preparados.

Que vengan 8:


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

No olvidéis dejar los temas preparados 8:8:8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Jun 2013)

bertok, no perdamos la mirada a portugal y grecia... que ya empiezan a decir que no van a poder pagar.... se calienta


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No olvidéis dejar los temas preparados 8:8:8:




Joer, ya me has dado el domingo............ :8:

¡Con lo contento que me he levantado hoy!........


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bertok, no perdamos la mirada a portugal y grecia... que ya empiezan a decir que no van a poder pagar.... se calienta



En Portugal no van a seguir con las medidas de ajuste.

El pueblo se va a levantar en 3,2,1 y todo a tomar por culo.

Veo castuzos lusos corriendo con la cabeza reventada :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 09:16 ----------

Posiblemente esteis ante las 2 horas mejor invertidas de muchos años.

Aviso: No apto para personas con problemas cardiovasculares o cagonetas. Poneos el pañal.

The end is near

https://meeting.banckle.com/flex/recording?id=380252914


----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bertok, no perdamos la mirada a portugal y grecia... que ya empiezan a decir que no van a poder pagar.... se calienta




La desobediencia civil en "Aquí no paga nadie", de Darío Fo 





Teatro del Garabato 


Nota del autor sobre "Aquí no paga nadie":


Cuando debutamos, la historia parecía casi imposible, incluso surrealista: de hecho, contábamos acontecimientos que aún no habían ocurrido. Hablábamos de mujeres que, en los suburbios de Milán, iban a un supermercado para hacer la compra y, de pronto, se encontraban con una subida de precios escandalosa. Furibundas, deciden en un primer momento pagar la mitad de la cantidad aumentada en el género expuesto y, después, no pagar en absoluto. Nuestro relato era pura fantasía.




Recuerdo el detalle de que, al principio, cuando representábamos en la Palazzina Liberty esta comedia, bautizamos la apropiación indebida como «compra proletaria» y «desobediencia civil».

Algún que otro crítico llegó incluso a acusarnos de hacer un teatro de política-ficción, de imaginar historias exageradamente paradójicas e improbables. Obviamente se trataba de periodistas desinformados sobre la realidad de las cosas, tipos que no escuchan y ni siquiera leen el periódico donde escriben, por lo que no están capacitados para prever.




Unos meses más tarde estalló exactamente lo que contábamos en el escenario. ¡Exactamente! Los clientes que aplicaron la compra proletaria fueron detenidos y procesados. En los días del debate, el diario Il Giornale, dirigido por Indro Montanelli, pidió al juez que nos incriminara, porque con nuestra comedia habíamos inspirado e instigado a la clase obrera a cumplir el delito de apropiación indebida.

Darío Fo




Fuente: http://www.teatrodelgarabato.com/2012/10/anpn-
PUNTO Y SEGUIDO a...: La desobediencia civil en "Aquí no paga nadie", de Darío Fo


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (1 Jul 2013)

la dimisión del ministro de economía luso no es un mal up!!


----------



## YoSe (1 Jul 2013)

El bertok este es mas tonto que las piedras, se pone a decir uuuppp a distintas horas pa que el hilo le suba y alguien le responda.


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 Jul 2013)

YoSe dijo:


> El bertok este es mas tonto que las piedras, se pone a decir uuuppp a distintas horas pa que el hilo le suba y alguien le responda.



Un respeto, aprendiz!!! Bertok lleva aquí desde antes de que usted aprendiese a deletrear la palabra "g-u-a-n-o" y sus lecciones nos van a ser de más utilidad de la que piensa cuando se confirme el Escathon inevitable. Si no le gusta el mundo preparacionista, vaya corriendo a la puerta del banco a pedir una hipoteca a su medida.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2013)

YoSe dijo:


> El bertok este es mas tonto que las piedras, se pone a decir uuuppp a distintas horas pa que el hilo le suba y alguien le responda.



Gracias a gente como tú, hay esperanza.

La trituradora necesita trozos de carne como tú.

En cualquier caso, te deseo suerte.


----------



## Alew (2 Jul 2013)

YoSe dijo:


> El bertok este es mas tonto que las piedras, se pone a decir uuuppp a distintas horas pa que el hilo le suba y alguien le responda.





Quieto parao !!

...así también sube, no solo diciendo "up".

¿Te das cuen?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Jul 2013)

Bandicoot CRASH dijo:


> 6. Producción de autoconsumo. Aprender a plantar aunque sea en la terraza -windowfarming- conseguir un pequeño huerto.
> 7. Adquirir una casa en un pueblo remoto.
> 8. Aprender a fabricar electricidad. Ver subforo Consumo Responsable. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/332124-mi-primer-mw-de-produccion.html
> 9. Darse de baja de todas las redes sociales y descargarse el programa TOR
> ...



jajajaja y yo pensaba que era un alarmista... ajjajaja 
que grandes sois

yo en mi caso, que aún soy nuevo y estoy aprendiendo, tener unos bitcoins (no más de 2.000 euros) puede ser una ruina.. o puede ser el pelotazo definitivo si hay un pánico bancario, una salida del euro, una quiebra bancaria masiva, o cualquier putada que ocurra. El oro también me parece que AHORA MISMO está bien para comprar

no tengo ninguna deuda, ni hipoteca ,ni coche nuevo con turbo, ni gaitas
ir tirando y ahorrar, que tengo 30 palos y no las pensiones van a estar muy jodidas

algo gordo pasará, que levante la mano el que en 2008 pensaba que en 2013 estarían así de chungas las cosas... imaginaros como estarán en 2018 siguiendo el mismo ángulo

Lo que creo es que esto está por llegar entre 2013 y 2014, y será el principio del caos

Bolsa USA, crash 2013-2014
Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2013)

uuuuupppppppppp


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2013)

No perdáis de vista al shurmano portugal.

Es el canario en la mina


----------



## garmani (5 Jul 2013)

Se huele la sangre amijos, a punto de suceder algo tipo Lemhan B.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jNaetewMJpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Jul 2013)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Upupup......q llega julio y miedo me da :cook:
> 
> Me da q va a ser un verano movidito a nivel de bolsa, bonos, etc. Para en otoño tener la apoteosis :´(
> Nos van a joder vivos



Me autocito para confirmar q el verano va a ser movidito... da el pistoletazo Barcenas+ PedroJ.....
Luego vendra el bono y l a bolsa y los convenios...::´(


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Jul 2013)

Moviendo esto un poco, que luego me cuesta encontrarlo.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

Aquí ni el tato tiene los dineros en expaña :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (11 Jul 2013)

Yo los estoy invirtiendo en aislar mi casa del frio y el calor. Creo que si al final uso termosolar para el agua. .. en breve seré autosuficiente de agua caliente y calefaccion... es decir... gaseras que os follen!!!


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo los estoy invirtiendo en aislar mi casa del frio y el calor. Creo que si al final uso termosolar para el agua. .. en breve seré autosuficiente de agua caliente y calefaccion... es decir... gaseras que os follen!!!



+armas, + latunes .... the future is coming right now


----------



## hartman (11 Jul 2013)

Ir al campo al monte si teneis casa alli poner vallas electrificadas, minas claymore en el perimetro con 2 accesos uno de entrada y otra de salida por si acaso y cuatro m-60 en cada lado de la valla.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (12 Jul 2013)

Bertok, muy currado,a lo primero me pareció un post de Andy Andiano (por el ladrillaco de gordo del primer mensaje)


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2013)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> Bertok, muy currado,a lo primero me pareció un post de Andy Andiano (por el ladrillaco de gordo del primer mensaje)



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

Protegerse de la inflación, *que va a llegar*.

La protección contra la inflación, explicada

La protección contra la inflación, explicada
0
Publicado por Ismael Vargas el 12 de julio de 2013 Guardar Post Guardar Comentarios
La inflación puede acumularse a lo largo del tiempo y erosionar gradualmente las rentabilidades reales de una cartera. También puede adoptar la forma de sorpresa puntual, debido tal vez a una crisis de oferta. Sea como fuere, plantea un problema real a los inversores, ya que resulta muy fácil caer en la complacencia cuando la inflación actual es leve. 

Los bonos indexados a la inflación pueden ayudar a proteger las carteras frente a los riesgos de subidas inesperadas de la inflación en el futuro. El mejor momento para comprar bonos indexados a la inflación es cuando ésta se halla en niveles bajos y las valoraciones son atractivas. 
Adoptando una perspectiva a medio plazo para el riesgo de inflación, los inversores pueden proteger sus carteras frente a la posibilidad de que aquella se convierta en un problema dentro de unos años. 
El dinero inyectado en la economía mundial por los bancos centrales por medio de las políticas de relajación cuantitativa presenta este tipo de riesgo inflacionista potencial para cualquier horizonte de inversión. 


Aspectos clave
La inflación puede erosionar las rentabilidades de las carteras a lo largo del tiempo. Los inversores deberían considerar la opción de protegerse contra la inflación, aunque actualmente sea baja. 
Los bonos indexados a la inflación ofrecen una de las mejores formas de protegerse frente a la misma, ya que pueden brindar una cobertura precisa frente a los índices de precios al consumo.
La inflación tiene una dimensión cada vez más internacional, especialmente a medio-largo plazo, por lo que tiene sentido adoptar un enfoque internacional a la hora de protegerse frente a ella.
Cubrir la exposición a divisas puede reducir los desajustes en las rentabilidades de una cartera internacional de bonos indexados a la inflación, dado que el arbitraje de coberturas cambiarias puede ayudar a reducir las diferencias en las tasas de inflación. 
El momento actual parece bueno para invertir, ya que los mercados están pendientes de los bajos niveles actuales de inflación, lo que significa que las valoraciones están baratas desde una perspectiva a medio plazo.


Planificar pensando en la inflación


La mayoría de los inversores tienen objetivos de inversión basados en un determinado horizonte temporal. Son conscientes del riesgo que una corrección en los mercados puede tener en su cartera y lo asocian con posibles pérdidas de capital. Sin embargo, los inversores no solo deben preocuparse de los mercados bajistas puntuales. La inflación también puede dificultar la consecución de los objetivos de inversión, haciendo que las necesidades futuras insatisfechas crezcan en términos reales. Hay dos peligros: los picos de inflación breves y difíciles de predecir y los niveles de inflación bajos y fácilmente olvidables que erosionan las rentabilidades a lo largo del tiempo. 

Las causas de la inflación son diversas. Los factores relacionados con los costes, como las crisis geopolíticas, pueden provocar fuertes incrementos de los precios de las materias primas como el petróleo. Los factores relacionados con la demanda, como las subidas de los salarios, también pueden presionar al alza los precios. Los problemas también pueden venir de la expansión de la cantidad de dinero (oferta) y del ritmo al que circula por la economía en diferentes transacciones (velocidad). Sin embargo, el efecto de la inflación es siempre el mismo: erosiona el poder adquisitivo del dinero. 

Protegerse frente a la inflación no se refiere a lo que la inflación está provocando hoy, sino a lo que podría hacer en el futuro próximo. Esto significa que los objetivos de inversión deberían fijarse en términos reales integrando las expectativas de inflación futura basadas en el mercado. Pensemos en el valor que tendrían 1.000 dólares dentro de 5, 10 o 20 años en términos reales (véase el gráfico que figura debajo). La merma de poder adquisitivo debe compensarse a lo largo del horizonte temporal del inversor. 

Protegerese contra la inflación

Protegerse frente a la inflación

correlaciones
Los bonos indexados son una de las mejores formas de proteger una cartera frente a la inflación, ya que ofrecen una cobertura precisa. También suelen mostrar una correlación relativamente baja con otras clases de activos, incluidas las de renta fija, lo que convierte a estos bonos en un excelente diversificador (véase tabla a la derecha). 

En su estructura son similares a los bonos nominales convencionales, dado que generalmente pagan cupones semestrales y devuelven el principal al vencimiento. Pero las semejanzas terminan ahí: los pagos de cupones y principal no están fijados nominalmente, sino que se ajustan en función de un coeficiente basado en un índice de inflación de precios al consumo (IPC). 

Los emisores principales son los gobiernos. Por ejemplo, el G7 y muchos otros países utilizan los bonos indexados a la inflación dentro de sus programas de emisión de deuda. Estos títulos les ayudan a llegar hasta el mayor abanico de inversores posible y les ofrecen una medición de mercado de la inflación a la hora de fijar sus políticas monetarias. También suponen una ayuda para estos países a la hora de reducir los costes de financiación, ya que garantizan a los inversores una rentabilidad real. 

Los inversores también pueden optar por métodos indirectos para protegerse frente a la inflación a través de inversiones en activos reales como las acciones, los inmuebles y las materias primas, pero estos no protegen frente a la inflación perfectamente, o al menos no de forma tan precisa como lo hacen los bonos referenciados al IPC. 

Los activos reales son útiles durante periodos cortos con picos de inflación en los precios de las materias primas, pero no guardan necesariamente una buena correlación con la inflación durante las fases de estanflación. Sin embargo, algunos inversores podrían preferir una combinación de bonos indexados y activos reales para tener una protección frente a la inflación más sólida en sus carteras de inversión. 


El valor de un enfoque internacional de la inflación

La inflación es un fenómeno con una dimensión cada vez más internacional. El mundo es ahora más pequeño y se halla más interconectado gracias a unos mercados y unos vínculos de dependencia que traspasan las fronteras. Por ejemplo, cuando los precios de las materias primas se disparan de repente, las consecuencias no sólo se sienten en un país. Lo mismo ocurre con las recesiones y los auges económicos. Suelen producirse en momentos similares en diferentes regiones gracias al efecto derivado de la intensificación de los intercambios comerciales. 

Como resultado de ello, la evolución de la inflación a menudo guarda una correlación positiva en diferentes regiones. No obstante, la tasa real de inflación sí que difiere, lo que hace que sea tentador fijarse sólo en los bonos indexados a la inflación emitidos en el país para conseguir una cobertura perfecta. Sin embargo, centrarse en un único mercado tiene ciertas limitaciones. 

En primer lugar, los inversores reducen su universo de inversión a una clase de activo que sigue siendo todavía relativamente pequeña comparada con los bonos nominales. En segundo lugar, aunque EE.UU. es el mayor emisor de bonos indexados, las emisiones en otros países son reducidas y en muchos casos no existe un mercado de títulos indexados, por lo que los inversores tienen las manos atadas en esos mercados. 

Otro problema es que los bonos indexados a la inflación difieren en su estructura. Por ejemplo, el Reino Unido y la mayoría de países emergentes no fijan un suelo para el valor nominal, lo que significa que el cupón y el principal no están protegidos frente a la deflación. Por lo tanto, los inversores que se ciñan a esos países se enfrentan a mayores riesgos. Esto significa que se pueden mejorar las rentabilidades diversificando las inversiones en títulos indexados a la inflación. 

El desajuste entre las tasas de inflación entre los diferentes países también puede abordarse cubriendo la exposición frente a una divisa nacional. El arbitraje en una cobertura cambiaria ayuda a reducir las diferencias en la inflación a largo plazo. 
Por lo tanto, adoptar un enfoque internacional en materia de bonos indexados a la inflación cuando se busque protección frente a la inflación nacional puede funcionar muy bien. También puede ayudar a mejorar la diversificación, la calidad crediticia y la liquidez de una inversión en bonos indexados a la inflación. 


Las tasas de inflación de equilibrio

Sin embargo, antes de que los inversores comiencen a comprar bonos indexados a la inflación, también deben estudiar si sus valoraciones son atractivas fijándose en las tasas de inflación de equilibrio. La tasa de inflación de equilibrio es la diferencia entre el rendimiento de los bonos indexados a la inflación y los bonos nominales con similar vencimiento. Nos ofrece una interpretación de las previsiones del mercado sobre la tasa anual de inflación y permite a los inversores evaluar el atractivo de los bonos indexados a la inflación frente a los bonos nominales. Por ejemplo, la tasa de equilibrio a cinco años representa aproximadamente la tasa anual de inflación prevista para los próximos cinco años. 

Las tasas de equilibrio a menudo se ven influenciadas por el sentimiento del mercado y el entorno económico actual. Pueden darnos información sobre el pulso del mercado, es decir, si el mercado está preocupado por la inflación o se fija más en otras cuestiones, como un crecimiento económico débil. El gráfico que figura debajo muestras las tasas de equilibrio a cinco años de EE.UU., Reino Unido y Japón.




tablas inflación


Si nos fijamos primero en EE.UU. y el Reino Unido, vemos que las tasas de equilibrio a 5 años entraron en territorio negativo en el apogeo de la crisis financiera mundial en 2008-2009. Eso indica que, en esos momentos, los mercados descontaban deflación para los siguientes cinco años. Aunque la situación económica era grave, fue claramente una reacción excesiva. De hecho, desde entonces la inflación ha sido baja, pero no ha habido un entorno deflacionista general, en parte gracias a medidas como la relajación cuantitativa. 

Estas tasas de equilibrio negativas no solo reflejaban las previsiones de deflación de los mercados, y ello es debido a que no son un indicador puro de las expectativas de inflación; también integran una prima de riesgo de liquidez, ya que los gobiernos generalmente emiten menos bonos indexados a la inflación que bonos nominales. Esto puede tener un efecto negativo en la tasa de equilibrio, sobre todo cuando la prima de liquidez domina el componente de inflación. 

Probablemente esta prima de riesgo neto se volviera negativa durante la crisis financiera, cuando los inversores huyeron en masa hacia la seguridad de la deuda pública nominal más líquida. 

La tasa de equilibrio a cinco años de Japón también nos cuenta cosas interesantes. Japón es un país que ha llevado la etiqueta de la deflación durante las dos últimas décadas y hasta fechas recientes. A comienzos de 2012 la tasa de equilibrio a cinco años entró en terreno positivo y esa percepción comenzó a cambiar. Esto ocurrió antes de la victoria electoral del primer ministro Shinzo Abe con un programa de reformas y estímulos al crecimiento y del cambio a una política monetaria agresiva por parte del Banco de Japón. 

La tasa de equilibrio a cinco años de Japón ha subido y ahora se encuentra en niveles similares a los que se observan en EE.UU. y el Reino Unido


Conclusiones y oportunidades actuales

Los inversores deben tener en cuenta el riesgo que la inflación futura supone para las rentabilidades de sus carteras, aunque la inflación actual sea leve. Los bonos indexados a la inflación ofrecen una cobertura directa frente a la inflación y deberían conformar la base de cualquier estrategia de protección frente a la inflación. Muchos inversores saldrán beneficiados si adoptan un enfoque internacional a la hora de protegerse frente a esta variable. 
Actualmente, los niveles de equilibrio de inflación parecen bastante bajos, especialmente si tenemos en cuenta los riesgos inflacionistas a medio plazo: los bancos centrales sigue inyectando grandes cantidades de dinero en el sistema financiero mundial, mientras que las crisis de oferta, como el encarecimiento de los alimentos, plantean otros riesgos. Por lo tanto, el momento actual podría ofrecernos un excelente punto de entrada en el mercado. 
"Una inversión en bonos indexados a la inflación debe abordarse como una inversión estructural a más largo plazo, no como un movimiento táctico. Sin embargo, la oportunidad que presentan las valoraciones actuales hace que el momento actual sea muy atractivo para realizar esa inversión diversificadora en bonos indexados a la inflación".

---------- Post added 13-jul-2013 at 19:02 ----------

Actualizado en 1.1.14


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2013)

Habra en un primer momento relativamente prolongado estanflacion, hasta explosion de la burbuja de bonos. Después hiperinflacion a lo bruto! Y luego...


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

John Nash dijo:


> Habra en un primer momento relativamente prolongado estanflacion, hasta explosion de la burbuja de bonos. Después hiperinflacion a lo bruto! Y luego...



Hay que estar preparado por que la inflación, creo que habrá inflación del 8% y no hiperinflación, devora todo lo que se encuentre en el camino.


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que estar preparado por que la inflación, creo que habrá inflación del 8% y no hiperinflación, devora todo lo que se encuentre en el camino.



Eres optimista. Hay que tener en cuenta que hay una probabilidad de que las monedas como el Euro salten por los aires y entonces podríamos alcanzar cifras de dos dígitos con las nuevas monedas. Pero hay demasiadas variables en juego como para dar una cifra fiable.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2013)

si la inflacion se fuera de madre, la mejor inversion seria un traje kaki y echarse a la calle.


----------



## timi (14 Jul 2013)

dentro de poco , intentar conservar nuestros ahorros sera el menos de nuestros problemas
:::


----------



## sirpask (14 Jul 2013)

timi dijo:


> dentro de poco , intentar conservar nuestros ahorros sera el menos de nuestros problemas
> :::



Exacto, los politicos estan metiendo sus zarpas en el agua, la comida , la sanidad, la educacion y la energia.. su propósito es matar a los que no les aplaudan sus robos...


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Exacto, los politicos estan metiendo sus zarpas en el agua, la comida , la sanidad, la educacion y la energia.. su propósito es matar a los que no les aplaudan sus robos...



Si se les va de las manos y convierten el país en una guerra de guerrillas, perderán el control.

Hay esperanza todavía.


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2013)

Imprescindible para entender a los amos del dinero. Eustace Mullins los denomina: The biggest criminal network in the world

http://arcticbeacon.com/books/Eustace_Mullins-SECRETS_of_the_Federal_Reserve_Bank.pdf

[YOUTUBE]Ul3Iyq1i_30[/YOUTUBE]


Actualizado 6.2.37 y 6.2.38


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GX0PHt1HDQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (15 Jul 2013)

que triste que la opción mas recomendable (por no decir la unica) para la mayoría del personal sea tener que coger la maleta...:ouch:


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2013)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> que triste que la opción mas recomendable (por no decir la unica) para la mayoría del personal sea tener que coger la maleta...:ouch:



Metralleta y maleta.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (18 Jul 2013)

Otra señal más... corred insensatos a poner vuestra pasta a buen recaudo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sidad-11-21-que-de-traspasarsela-a-sareb.html


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2013)

Finanzas personales: Cómo subirte el salario sin una subida de salarios


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

uuuuuppppppp


----------



## subvencionados (28 Jul 2013)

Hola Bertok

¿Cómo van tus predicciones?. ¿Sigues creyendo que la debacle será próximamente o crees que la cosa se va suavizando¿

Gracias


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2013)

Mr marrano is kicking the can down the road. The big guano will be bigger than expected.

la situacion de las cuentas publicas es insostenible y el turning point ya quedo atras. Los inicios de 2014 seran muy peligrosos ....


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Ya están cerca

Crisis econmica: Chipre eleva al 47,5% la quita a los ahorros de su mayor banco | elmundo.es

Chipre eleva al 47,5% la quita a los ahorros de su mayor banco
Chipre eleva al 47,5% la quita a los ahorros del mayor banco de la isla
Afp | Efe | Nicosia
Actualizado lunes 29/07/2013 16:01 horas
Disminuye el tamaño del texto
Aumenta el tamaño del texto
Comentarios 9
La crisis chipriota continúa pese al rescate firmado en abril con la Unión Europea y el Fondo Monetario Internacional. El Gobierno de Nicosia, que aún mantiene el corralito sobre un 22,5% de los depósitos del Banco de Chipre, ha decidido elevar del 37,5% al 47,5% el porcentaje de la quita sobre los ahorros de más de 100.000 euros.
Los expertos chipriotas aún calculan el dinero que necesita la entidad para ser viable, aunque algunas estimaciones apuntan a quitas de hasta el 60%. A cambio del recorte, los ahorradores recibirán acciones del banco.
"La tasa es significativamente inferior a la previsión original de hace cuatro meses. Este es un desarrollo positivo para la economía del país y los depositantes afectados", señaló el viceportavoz del Gobierno, Víctor Papadópulos.
El rescate
La decisión sobre la cuantía de la quita llegó después de que la 'Troika' (Comisión Europea, Banco Central Europeo y Fondo Monetario Internacional) y las autoridades chipriotas analizaran el informe de la auditoría KPMG de Londres sobre los activos del banco.
Los grandes depositantes de los dos mayores bancos de Chipre fueron forzados a aceptar pérdidas a cambio del paquete de rescate de 23.000 millones acordado con Europa. De esta cifra, 10.000 millones son aportados por la 'Troika'. Asimismo, se impuso un 'corralito' en todo el sistema financiero para evitar una fuga de capitales.
La 'Troika', que inició el pasado 17 de julio su primera misión de evaluación del programa de ajuste chipriota, analizó también las cuentas de Banco Popular (Laiki), cuyos activos quedaron divididos en un banco malo y uno bueno -estos últimos integrados en el Banco de Chipre- tras decidirse su liquidación en marzo.
Además de los depósitos garantizados, es decir inferiores a 100.000 euros, los créditos y otros activos de buena calidad, el Banco de Chipre asumió la deuda los 9.000 millones de euros que Laiki tenía a través del mecanismo de Financiación de Emergencia.
Se espera que una vez concluido este proceso de reestructuración bancaria, que también incluye cambios en los bancos cooperativos, se podrá llevar a cabo un mayor relajamiento de las restricciones bancarias, impuestas en abril pasado a todos los institutos de crédito del país para prevenir una huida incontrolada de depósitos.
La 'Troika' calcula que el PIB chipriota se contraerá un 12,5% entre 2013 y 2014 y la deuda se disparará al 121,9% en 2016.
El detonante de la crisis
La crisis de Chipre comenzó con una explosión en la madrugada del 11 de julio de 2011, cuando casi un centenar de contenedores cargados de explosivos almacenados a pleno sol durante dos años estallaron en una base naval cercana a la principal central eléctrica del país.
Chipre perdió más de la mitad de su capacidad energética y la reparación costó al menos el 10% del PIB a un Estado que comenzaba a arrastrar problemas de déficit fiscal por una economía basada en el turismo, la construcción y los servicios financieros, todos sectores muy dañados por la crisis global.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Avisaos estamos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...petrar-madre-de-todas-quitas.html#post9579916


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Excelente post del forero Stone.

*¿Por qué llamáis ahorrar a prestar dinero a los bancos para que se lo presten a otros?
*
Si uno no tiene su dinero, es decir, la propiedad, no ahorra, y si no le paga el que se lo prestó cuando se lo pide, no es un robo, es un incumplimiento. Porque si no hay, no hay.

Lo que teneis es: deuda a cobrar. Por eso el FGD re-depositará el bail-in con promesas de pago y no con efectivo, porque, como ya sabéis, el que los depósitos bancarios de 100.000 € o menos estén asegurados, no significa que no absorban pérdidas o se conviertan en equity. si no que el FGD ha de cubrir la parte que le toque absorber como unsecured (no tiene un colateral, aunque si un seguro público)

Eso siempre que haya un tercero (como el ESM pidiendo al mercado) que vaya prestando el dinero que se demanda (no el total del FGD) al E para pagar a los acreedores asegurados -que no ahorradores- que pidan cobrar sus deudas. 

Quizás por eso en Chipre no levantan el corralito, porque nadie presta al Gobierno el importe de los depósitos por él asegurados.

Y es que una cosa es asegurar y otra poder asegurar. No se si me explico...

Los corralitos no son para que no se descapitalicen las entidades (pese a que si así ocurriera sería totalmente lícito), es, precisamente, para lo contrario. es decir: hay corralito porque la entidad ya está descapitalizada y no podrán pagar más allá de un % de sus deudas a los mal llamados "ahorradores". 

Lo reitero: los depositantes -bancarios-, a cambio de servicios de caja, descuentos en los recibos y en su caso intereses se convierten en los primeros financiadores del negocio bancario, siendo un activo (ya que ese dinero se presta) y pasivo (también hay que devolverlo) clave para el normal funcionamiento del sistema financiero.

La situación de venda en los ojos es tal, que los propios prestamistas mal denominados ahorradores no quieren cobrar sus deudas, no porque no lo necesiten, si no porque siguen "sin ver" que mientras no tengan su dinero no son ahorradores; que si un banco entrampado en deudas, impagos y mentiras les debe dinero y de fondo hay una economía y un gobierno en OFF, entonces, su deuda a cobrar -que no dinero en propiedad- está perjudicadísima. 

En este caso, los últimos no serán los primeros.

Yo no temo que se rompa el euro. No creo que ocurra. Por lo que creo que a los bancolchoneros o los que contraten cajas de seguridad no les afectará ni el bail-in (1) ni el corralito (2), en caso de que se decrete, porque, tachán, siguen teniendo la propiedad de sus euros.

Como se deduce del anterior párrafo, no tiene que haber un corralito con el bail-in. Son dos cosas diferentes.

De hecho la idea es hacerlo todo en una semana, sin armar mucho jaleo y al terminar decir:
¡Señores depositantes! ahora sí, estamos seguros, hemos separado la deuda buena y la mala, y ahora los depósitos -bancarios- (su deuda a cobrar) están más seguros que nunca. Es más, está tan segura, que mejor no vengan a cobrarla. Sigan financiándonos a precios de risa. Gracias. pd: los depósitos no asegurados absorberán un x%. pd2: los depósitos a plazo fijo superior a 3-6 meses de 100.000 € o menos se considerarán préstamos no asegurados

De hecho no quieren mover esos depósitos asegurados del banco y prefieren que el FGD directamente lo re-deposite, así se evita que el FGD tenga que tener todo en líquido y vaya pagando solo lo que los depositantes más cuerdos vayan a cobrar, rezando para que no sean muchos.

Si la borregada se lo cree. No hará falta que el banco diga que se niegua a pagar sus deudas porque se quedaría descapitalizado y eche el cierre. 

Las pregunta son: ¿ha empezado ya la reestructuración de san-bbva? ¿Cuánto será el hair-cut a los depositantes asegurados? ¿y a los no-asegurados? ¿cómo responderá el grueso de depositantes a la noticia de que "sus depósitos están seguros"? ¿por qué se excluye a la unsecured y los bonos garantizados de las quitas obligando al Estado y a los demás acreedores a pagar más? ¿qué conexión hay entre los derivados y el total de depósitos asegurados por el FGD?


Recordad: *si le dais vuestro dinero al banco, no tenéis vuestro dinero*.


----------



## Chondrite (30 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.
> 
> En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.
> 
> ...



Usted ha visto muchas películas y ha salido poco a la calle.


----------



## p_pin (30 Jul 2013)

Chondrite dijo:


> Usted ha visto muchas películas y ha salido poco a la calle.



Explíquese sr, está haciendo referencia a un post de hace un año (no sé si es consciente de ésto)


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

El ataque a los derechos es el más intenso en muchos años. De ésta se sale más pobre y con menos derechos sociales.

En lo del PIB tiene razón, poco ha caído según dice el INE :XX::XX::XX:

Que webox tenéis algunos. ::


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Jul 2013)

Pese a las noticias broteverdistas.... hay algo extraño en el ambiente que me hace creer que realmente estamos ya al borde del precipicio. 

Aunque parezca lo contrario (pues la gente se ha acostumbrado a la crisis) estamos IMHO peor que nunca, muy pero que muy jodidos.

Esta tarde he decidido que quiero aprender a cultivar una huerta... y cómo mantenerla a salvo de las hordas de ex-ciudadanos famélicos que intentarán chorizar mis hortalizas. España huele a chamusquina...


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pese a las noticias broteverdistas.... hay algo extraño en el ambiente que me hace creer que realmente estamos ya al borde del precipicio.
> 
> Aunque parezca lo contrario (pues la gente se ha acostumbrado a la crisis) estamos IMHO peor que nunca, muy pero que muy jodidos.
> 
> Esta tarde he decidido que quiero aprender a cultivar una huerta... y cómo mantenerla a salvo de las hordas de ex-ciudadanos famélicos que intentarán chorizar mis hortalizas. España huele a chamusquina...



Lo que estamos es ya en hueso, tocando la fibra, en pelotas.

Cualquier airecillo, te lleva al otro lado.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pese a las noticias broteverdistas.... hay algo extraño en el ambiente que me hace creer que realmente estamos ya al borde del precipicio.
> 
> Aunque parezca lo contrario (pues la gente se ha acostumbrado a la crisis) estamos IMHO peor que nunca, muy pero que muy jodidos.
> 
> Esta tarde he decidido que quiero aprender a cultivar una huerta... y cómo mantenerla a salvo de las hordas de ex-ciudadanos famélicos que intentarán chorizar mis hortalizas. España huele a chamusquina...





en una sola temporada es difícil aprender lo mínimo necesario , tenga paciencia
sea constante , pida consejo a los mayores de la zona e intente reunir el máximo de información 
de todas las cosas que he aprendido a lo largo de los años , es una de las cosas mas gratificantes.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp, esos leros ....


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Jul 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pese a las noticias broteverdistas.... hay algo extraño en el ambiente que me hace creer que realmente estamos ya al borde del precipicio.
> 
> Aunque parezca lo contrario (pues la gente se ha acostumbrado a la crisis) estamos IMHO peor que nunca, muy pero que muy jodidos.
> 
> Esta tarde he decidido que quiero aprender a cultivar una huerta... y cómo mantenerla a salvo de las hordas de ex-ciudadanos famélicos que intentarán chorizar mis hortalizas. España huele a chamusquina...



super oferta en kit de cultivo 600w


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> super oferta en kit de cultivo 600w



Buen aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2013)

Esos kits sirven para cultivar en casa? yo es que no tengo terraza...


----------



## hartman (31 Jul 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pese a las noticias broteverdistas.... hay algo extraño en el ambiente que me hace creer que realmente estamos ya al borde del precipicio.
> 
> *Aunque parezca lo contrario (pues la gente se ha acostumbrado a la crisis) estamos IMHO peor que nunca, muy pero que muy jodidos.*
> 
> Esta tarde he decidido que quiero aprender a cultivar una huerta... y cómo mantenerla a salvo de las hordas de ex-ciudadanos famélicos que intentarán chorizar mis hortalizas. España huele a chamusquina...




yo cada vez veo mas gente con malas pintas y mas gente pidiendo y ojo incluso insultando y llegando a agresiones a quine no da dinero.

Esto se ha ido a tomar por culo definitivamente.


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Jul 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Esos kits sirven para cultivar en casa? yo es que no tengo terraza...



Esa es la idea. 

Las lámparas LED especiales para cultivo no son necesarias. Son mejores, eso sí, pero lo importante es la cantidad de luz (da igual el tipo de bombilla). 

Luego lo que pasa es que los colores de la luz tienen diferentes efectos, pero eso no es lo importante. La luz blanca (la de casa, la normal) funciona siempre que la planta reciba la suficiente cantidad.

La orientación de las ventanas es más importante que la terraza:
¿Cómo funciona un Windowfarm? - Windowfarms


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2013)

uuuuupppp y cuidado con esos ahorros. Los vampiros acechan

Cambio de Ciclo

*Cambio de Ciclo
*
El otro día, estaba escuchando al loco de Max Keiser y no podía parar de reír… Decía que los extraterrestres no se daban a conocer, porque los seres humanos somos los más estúpidos de la galaxia. Y que recomendaban a todos sus congéneres alinenígenas que han invertido en la Tierra, sacar el dinero de los bancos porque éstos van a estallar en mil pedazos… 

En efecto, la crisis económica global está cogiendo velocidad de crucero y todas las partes involucradas; sean gobiernos, bancos centrales, hedge funds o banca privada, están empleando todo su arsenal para posicionarse con el viento a favor. No se trata de ganar o perder, sino de sobrevivir. Porque a estas alturas la brisa sahariana ya se ha convertido en un huracán; y cuando la tormenta termine, bien podríamos asistir a un reseteo completo del sistema. 

Desde que empezó esta crisis, la economía mundial se ha sostenido por las compras de los bancos centrales y por la extraordinaria demanda agregada proporcionada por China. Tras el colapso de Lehman Brothers, sea porque temieron por la devaluación de sus divisas nominadas en dólares o para evitarse engorrosos conflictos sociales, las autoridades de Pekín se embarcaron en un gigantesco plan de construcción de infraestructuras, cuya puesta puesta en marcha revolucionó su economía y la de los países netamente exportadores.

La extraña pareja formada por los bancos centrales y el gigante asiático, mejoró el clima internacional de las finanzas. Los alemanes se frotaron las manos pensando en los millones de vehículos que podrían vender en China –cosa que han hecho-, y los países productores de materias primas, fueran o no re-emergentes, ajustaron sus industrias para satisfacer la creciente demanda. De la noche a la mañana, todos estos países se convirtieron en un gran negocio… y parte del capital occidental, emigró de Europa y Norteamérica hacia nuevos escenarios que ofrecieran mayor rentabilidad. 

Para entender lo que pasó, no hay mejor ejemplo que el de Brasil. La fortaleza de sus exportaciones y sus elevadas tasas de interés, eran irresistibles para el capital extranjero que deseaba consolidarse en el país; lo hiciera a través de la renta fija o de la renta variable. La llegada de todo ese dinero fortaleció al real, lo cual se convirtió en un aliciente más para redoblar la apuesta brasileña. Para desesperación de su ministro de finanzas, Guido Mantegna, que pasará a la historia por su denuncia de la “Guerra de Divisas”. En realidad, Mantegna creía que la política monetaria ultralaxa de la FED debilitaba al dólar y fortalecía artificialmente las divisas de los países productores (empeorando sus exportaciones). Y así es. Pero tampoco puede negarse que los flujos de capitales movilizados para satisfacer la demanda china, vinieran de dónde vinieran, sólo buscaban unas buenas plusvalías con las que satisfacer a sus clientes. 

En cualquier caso, el proceso es bastante más complejo. Cuando un país tiene superávit por cuenta corriente y altos tipos de interés… los bancos empiezan a prestar y a expandir el crédito por toda la economía. La oportunidad para ganar dinero es inmejorable. Y cómo hemos visto en España durante los años de las vacas gordas, las entidades financieras centran todas sus expectativas en el mercado de la vivienda (porque fideliza al cliente durante 30 o 40 años). La llegada de capital extranjero, la expansión del crédito, la demanda asiática de materias primas… presiona a la baja los tipos de interés; lo cuál ejerce de “efecto llamada” para que las clases medias canalicen sus ahorros hacia los negocios patrocinados por la banca.

La demanda doméstica proporcionada por el auge de la vivienda, aunada a la demanda internacional procedente de Asia, llenó de exhuberancia a los mercados. “I’m having a very good crisis”, decía Soros a mediados de 2010. Sin embargo, como los seres humanos somos los más estúpidos de la galaxia… al final toda esa efervescencia termina generando burbujas, cuyo estallido compromete a las finanzas del Estado y empobrece a la sociedad. Todos los países involucrados en el comercio asiático, han experimentado un boom inmobiliario. Para empezar, la propia China. Pero tenemos varias burbujas inmobiliarias estallando o a punto de estallar en Brasil, Turquía, Canadá, Australia… Y otras más en Occidente, como consecuencia de la inmensa liquidez proporcionada por los bancos centrales, como en EE.UU., Reino Unido, Holanda o Islandia. 

Cambio de Ciclo

Hay cambio de ciclo a la vista, porque el endeudamiento a escala planetaria se ha convertido en una pesadilla. Si algo nos enseña el libro de Kenneth Rogoff y Carmen Reinhart, This time is diferent, es que cuando un país sobrepasa ciertos umbrales de deuda es imposible crecer económicamente… porque todos los recursos nacionales se destinan al pago de la misma. Ellos sitúan ese umbral en el 90% del PIB. Pues bien, actualmente tenemos a un montón de países con deudas superiores al 100% del PIB y subiendo… subiendo porque, sin crecimiento, es imposible reducir el principal de lo adeudado. Por supuesto, tenemos a Grecia. Pero también están Bélgica, Italia, Portugal, Estados Unidos, Japón, etc. Y los que no han llegado a ese 90%, como sucede con España, lo harán muy pronto. 

La imposibilidad de seguir rescatando a la banca con dinero estatal, trasladará la factura al sector privado. Los bail in al estilo español o chipriota, serán la norma a partir de ahora… Es inevitable. No hay margen ni para subir ni para bajar los impuestos; porque si los bajas la deuda se dispara y si los subes, se dispara también porque recaudas menos. Por supuesto, se puede seguir recortando, pero vistos los niveles actuales de deuda de las principales naciones desarrolladas… mucho me temo, no será suficiente. En un momento dado, varios países tendrán que escoger entre el palo y el bate de béisbol; es decir, entre un escenario a la japonesa donde las deudas se pagan a 20 años vista o tomar el camino de los bail out, con quitas o reestructuraciones de deuda, como pasó en Grecia. 

Por otro lado, las compras de activos realizadas por los grandes bancos centrales, también está llegando a su fin. Como la demanda privada sigue muy tocada, se ven en la obligatoriedad de comprar todo tipo de productos financieros, sean públicos o privados, para sostener artificialmente sus precios en el balance de los bancos. Ya hablé de esto en artículos anteriores… Con lo cual se produce una monumental transferencia de la deuda privada al Estado, al balance de los bancos centrales.



*Toda esa deuda está ahí, no desaparece*. Algún día tendrán que colocarla en el mercado… pero tal como están las cosas, no tengo ni idea de cuándo podrán venderla. Mucha gente juega con la idea de que bastaría con darle a un botón, para “borrar” toda esa deuda. Y asunto solucionado. La verdad es que este movimiento se me escapa… pero hacerlo seria muy peligroso porque podría destruir la confianza en la divisa de referencia, sea el dólar, la libra, el euro, el yen o el yuan. Luego tenemos a algunos bancos centrales como el BoJ –y próximamente el BoE-, que han decidido ir más allá y comprar todo lo que se meneé… en un intento a la desesperada por monetizar la deuda de una vez por todas. Pero como hemos visto en Japón, Abe ha tenido que dar marcha atrás porque su iniciativa ha precipitado las ventas de bonos soberanos por parte de los fondos de pensiones… empujando el yield hacia arriba, para consternación de los responsables de la política monetaria. Porque Japón podría quebrar. 

Por eso, no me extraña que la FED esté evaluando la necesidad de ralentizar las compras. La situación se está volviendo insostenible. Reducir el QE3, dado el clima deflacionario mundial, es peligroso. Pero no hacerlo podría ser incluso peor… Tal vez lo reduzcan y que sea “lo que Dios quiera…”.
Sin embargo, las cosas están mucho peor. Los problemas de Occidente con la deuda, han reducido al mínimo las importaciones chinas. Lo vemos en España, que estamos muy cerca de tener superávit por cuenta corriente… no porque exportemos más, sino porque no importamos nada. Y es que ahora mismo, no hay dinero para comprar absolutamente nada.



La pérdida de la demanda agregada procedente de Asia, es una pésima noticia para la economía global. Y francamente, sin la contribución de China y con deudas crecientes en Occidente, el mundo no va a ninguna parte. La caída del oro nos advierte desde hace tiempo, de que viene un gran shock deflacionario. *Los activos en el balance de los bancos se van depreciar, ocasionándoles graves pérdidas. De ahí que muchos de ellos, estén buscando liquidez como posesos para parar la hemorragia que se avecina; porque ni los gobiernos acudirán al rescate como han hecho hasta ahora, ni vendrán revalorizaciones de precios por parte del mercado. Creo sinceramente que el oro está leyendo bien la situación; y que muchas bolsas, que están en fase de burbuja, se van a dar un buen batacazo.
* 


*Ha llegado el momento de que la economía se ajuste a sus verdaderos fundamentales*. Los países productores de materias primas que se han endeudado demasiado, iniciarán el camino que tomó España hace 5 años. Los excesos en el mercado inmobiliario pasarán factura a sus bancos; que tendrán que provisionar, recapitalizarse o nacionalizarse, para mantenerse a flote. Las revueltas sociales en Brasil o Turquía, no pasan por casualidad. Evidencian que las finanzas del Estado están muy tensionadas y que, sin el aporte de China, probablemente, hayan entrado ya en déficits por cuenta corriente. Por eso no debería extrañarle a nadie, que el capital que llegó durante el boom, ahora esté marchándose… aunque no haya ahora mismo, ningún refugio donde posicionarlo. 

La principal consecuencia de este escenario deflacionista a nivel mundial, es la progresiva subida de los tipos de interés. Si el oro era el canario en la mina, la subida de las tasas equivale a un concierto de Metallica. Ninguna nación puede permitirse el lujo de pagar más por su deuda… eso es la gota que colma el vaso. La subida del yield está machacando a los hedge funds invertidos en renta fija, porque sus bonos se deprecian cada día más (ya lo estamos viendo, en varios fondos de Pimco). Y muchos bancos los seguirán en las pérdidas… 

La subida de los tipos de interés –que replican la subida de la prima de riesgo en que se halla la economía glogal-, se agravan cuando saltan los stop loss para frenar las pérdidas. Lo cual empuja al yield todavía más arriba… Naturalmente, los bancos centrales y la banca privada contraatacarán; porque si la situación se descontrola, muchos países se dirigen rápidamente hacia la quiebra. Pero eso quedará para el próximo artículo… en el que hablaré de este asunto y de la dinámica inflacionista-deflacionista en que puede recaer la economía internacional a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ago 2013)

Buen artículo sargento.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2013)

ándale p'arriba


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Ago 2013)

hoy me parece que la noticia va a estar en un pueblo de japon con hilo propio


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hoy me parece que la noticia va a estar en un pueblo de japon con hilo propio



¿por qué?, cuéntanos ...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppp


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuupppp y cuidado con esos ahorros. Los vampiros acechan
> 
> Cambio de Ciclo
> 
> ...



Joer con el articulito. Broteverdismo evrigüer. ::


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Ago 2013)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...20&redirect=false&contributor=Chris+Martenson

Doing The Next Thing


Chris Martenson dijo:


> centering on three big questions:
> 1.- What new things should I start doing today?
> 2.- What old things should I stop doing?
> 3.- What important things should I continue to do?
> ...


----------



## timi (8 Ago 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...20&redirect=false&contributor=Chris+Martenson
> 
> Doing The Next Thing



Gran aporte



My most important asset besides time? The people around me!


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Actualizo en 6.2.13.

[YOUTUBE]23TFVtkbnao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

great food for thought

[YOUTUBE]ryD5lqRM-Tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## sirpask (12 Ago 2013)

Bertok en verano no puede haber debacle y menos esta semana de agosto, todos los jefes y powerpointistas estan de vacaciones, solo los verdaderos currantes y pringados varios tienen que trabajar como negros para que la gente este contenta, de fiesta y cuando vuelva todo el mundo en septiembre esté todo igual que en junio externamente aunque hayamos cambiado todo el sistema por dentro. 

Ahora solo trabajamos los que estamos en la sala de maquinas de España ... y así no puede haber nunca deblacle. jeje


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Bertok en verano no puede haber debacle y menos esta semana de agosto, todos los jefes y powerpointistas estan de vacaciones, solo los verdaderos currantes y pringados varios tienen que trabajar como negros para que la gente este contenta, de fiesta y cuando vuelva todo el mundo en septiembre esté todo igual que en junio externamente aunque hayamos cambiado todo el sistema por dentro.
> 
> Ahora solo trabajamos los que estamos en la sala de maquinas de España ... y así no puede haber nunca deblacle. jeje



El jilo va de los deberes que hay que hacer para que los daños de la debacle sean menores.

En verano se piensa y planifica con mayor tranquilidad ::


----------



## sirpask (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El jilo va de los deberes que hay que hacer para que los daños de la debacle sean menores.
> 
> En verano se piensa y planifica con mayor tranquilidad ::



Pozi pozi, ayer en concreto estuve comiendo con un empresario Aleman que aislaba de forma muy barata las viviendas, ladrillo y papel en las paredes y doble ventana para que la factura de la calefaccion en invierno no sobrepase los 100 euros al año.

Le dije que si seria posible fabricar en España viviendas en la que con placas termosolares y placas fotovoltaicas se pudiera mantener una vivienda a 15-20 grados de forma constante durante todo el año sin habitar en ella (para segundas viviendas) sin gasto y asi ir un fin de semana y no pegarte 8 horas calentando la casa y me dijo que si, que no sabia por que en España no se fabricaban ya las casas así...

y bueno, al aleman le enseñe el famoso esquema de politicos como consejeros de Electricas y gaseras... y dijo... ahhhh!!!.


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Bertok en verano no puede haber debacle y menos esta semana de agosto, todos los jefes y powerpointistas estan de vacaciones, solo los verdaderos currantes y pringados varios tienen que trabajar como negros para que la gente este contenta, de fiesta y cuando vuelva todo el mundo en septiembre esté todo igual que en junio externamente aunque hayamos cambiado todo el sistema por dentro.
> 
> Ahora solo trabajamos los que estamos en la sala de maquinas de España ... y así no puede haber nunca deblacle. jeje




Meeec!!! Error.

1º Los burbus tenemos claro que las movidas siempre se montan cuando menos se espera.

2º Mas de un agosto -sobre todo en la segunda quincena- la bolsa ha empezado a dar sustos pillando a la peña en bañata y discutiendo por una mesa en el chiringo.

Siempre alerta. Quien se despiste, pierde.


----------



## sirpask (12 Ago 2013)

vettonio dijo:


> Meeec!!! Error.
> 
> 1º Los burbus tenemos claro que las movidas siempre se montan cuando menos se espera.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en parte tienes razon, en España hay empresas y bancos en el Mercado continuo tan mierderas que aun con el poco volumen de verano se puede mover un porcentaje considerable de su cotizacion... y dar pequeños sustos.

Pero este año yo creo que hasta el 22 de septiembre todo esta latente.


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2013)

Pues yo tengo la sospecha de que habrá a quien no le interese que las elecciones alemanas sean un paseo para la Merkel.

También pienso que antes de que la unión bancaria europea sea efectiva ¿en 2014? habrá que señalar a quienes van desnudos...y no después. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Intruso (12 Ago 2013)

A mi, tanta relevancia informativa, gubernamental y propagandística a un tema que siempre se ha dejado de lado, como es el de Gibraltar, me está hacienddo saltar todas las alarmas.

He empezado a acaparar conservas.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Hoy hace exactamente 1 año de la apertura de este hilo.

Espero que haya servido para ver los peligros que tenemos, el acecho constante del estado con sus castuzos, ....

Suerte a todos.


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2013)

Intruso dijo:


> A mi, tanta relevancia informativa, gubernamental y propagandística a un tema que siempre se ha dejado de lado, como es el de Gibraltar, me está hacienddo saltar todas las alarmas.
> 
> He empezado a acaparar conservas.



Sobre todo cuando nuestro inteligente y despejado Presidente declara "espero que no vaya a más". Es para salir corriendo y no parar hasta Vanuatu.


----------



## timi (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy hace exactamente 1 año de la apertura de este hilo.
> 
> Espero que haya servido para ver los peligros que tenemos, el acecho constante del estado con sus castuzos, ....
> 
> Suerte a todos.



felicidades por la parte que te toca 


igual no pasa nada pero no creéis que a los ingleses les interesa desestabilizar las elecciones alemanas?


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

timi dijo:


> felicidades por la parte que te toca
> 
> 
> igual no pasa nada pero no creéis que a los ingleses les interesa desestabilizar las elecciones alemanas?



Sí va a pasar, la deuda expañola es impagable y los acreedores vendrán a cobrar.

Se celebra con jolgorio la recuperación expañola por parte de marrano y sus cerdos pero la realidad es que la sociedad está más empobrecida y el crecimiento no es suficiente para crear empleo.

Expaña es un estado que va sin opción a la reestructuración de su deuda y antes de que llegue se empobrecerá más a la población.

Salvad los ahorros, el estado no tiene opción.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Ursur (13 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## YoSe (13 Ago 2013)

Upsss bertok el troll uuuupppp

Es mas pesado que un plomo :bla:

uuuppp


----------



## mareas (13 Ago 2013)

Chincheta ya para el mejor hilo de todo burbuja!!

Por cierto, gracias Bertok, me ha ayudado un montón para mi plan B..


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Uropa saliendo de la recesión con Hollande tirando de gasto público a pagar en cómodos plazos ....

Be careful


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

Merece la pena invertir hora y media en esta película.

Cuevana | Inicio


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Ago 2013)

Winter is coming...

Aunque esto se merece hilo propio:

masquealba - GRAVE DENUNCIA DEL JEFE DE SERVICIO DE NEUROCIRUGÍA DEL HOSPITAL DE ALBACETE
*GRAVE DENUNCIA DEL JEFE DE SERVICIO DE NEUROCIRUGÍA DEL HOSPITAL DE ALBACETE*
La falta de pruebas diagnósticas de urgencia pone en riesgo la salud de los enfermos del Complejo Hospitalario Universitario de Albacete (CHUA). Así se lo ha hecho saber el Servicio de Neurocirugía a sus superiores, pero no ha obtenido respuesta, tal y como lo ha denunciado en una carta el propio jefe de este servicio, el doctor Vicente Calatayud.

En un comunicado a los medios ha denunciado que "ya se ha dado el caso de pacientes a los que se ha tenido que trasladar a centros concertados –con los riesgos y pérdida de tiempo que ello supone- porque el CHUA carecía en ese momento de resonancia magnética operativa".

“Yo no quiero caer en el error de no denunciar algunas cosas que considero graves, por no decir muy graves. Soy responsable de uno de los servicios de Neurocirugía de Castilla La Mancha, en concreto, el primero, que comenzó a funcionar en esta comunidad en el año 1991, el del CHUA", advierte.

Lamenta que "al igual que el resto del sistema sanitario, hemos sufrido recortes, no voy a entrar a juzgarlos, aunque podría hacerlo a tenor de los recortes que nuestros políticos realizan en sus personas, pero mis pacientes, creo, tienen derechos que hemos conseguido para ellos todos los facultativos y personal que trabaja en el CHUA y que a estas alturas no podemos renunciar a ellos".

"Somos un hospital de tercer nivel según nos dicen nuestros gestores, pero a la hora de determinadas pruebas diagnósticas, dependemos de la franja horaria, es decir, si el gestor de turno la considera como algo urgente, entonces hay que enviar el paciente (que no usuario), a un centro concertado, debiendo movilizar una ambulancia, una enfermera, un médico…en fin, algo incomprensible para cualquiera que no sea uno de los muchos gestores que nos tocan en suerte", apunta en su escrito.

Y añade que "lo grave y ahí es donde quiero llegar es que cuando denuncias los hechos delante de las personas teóricamente responsables, (directores médicos, subdirectores, jefes de hospital, supervisoras, director de recursos…) lo que obtienes es silencio, nadie parece tener capacidad de respuesta, el pequeño porque es pequeño y el grande precisamente porque es grande y quizás ni se entere. Pero cuando surgen los problemas ¿quién es el responsable?, y como para muestra vale un botón, les muestro la carta que he enviado a mis directores y que una vez más ha quedado sin respuesta".

"¿Quién será el responsable si por falta de diagnóstico llegamos tarde y tratamos al paciente de forma equivocada, o con los múltiples traslados a centros concertados el paciente se deteriora?", apunta.

"Señor consejero, yo seguro que no seré el responsable porque desde estas líneas se lo estoy haciendo saber y como muestra la carta a la dirección pidiendo explicaciones que no he recibido, confío que usted sea capaz de dar las órdenes oportunas para que me contesten”, concluye en la denuncia que ha remitido a los medios.


----------



## Raul.Sidonia (16 Ago 2013)

Lo que ya se sabe. Recortes en sanidad pero de eliminar ayuntamientos, comunidades, etc etc nanai


----------



## yuto (17 Ago 2013)

Hola.

Algún resumen de que cree la mayoría que es lo que se debe hacer?

No creo que sea muy inmediato cuando la mayoría sigue "jugando" a la bolsa.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Algún resumen de que cree la mayoría que es lo que se debe hacer?
> 
> No creo que sea muy inmediato cuando la mayoría sigue "jugando" a la bolsa.



Si no tienes ahorros, ni tierras, incluso si no tienes trabajo... hay que leer y formarse, y cuando llegue el reset hay que estar bien entrenado.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LyrNH5oICNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fosforito (24 Ago 2013)

Last Call? Yo creo que no va a haber ningún crash repentino.

This is not the Soviet Union, no somos un modelo alternativo a nada.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

Once maneras de llegar a fin de mes ahorrando dinero,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansin.com

*Once maneras de llegar a fin de mes ahorrando dinero
*

El 49% de los españoles careció de capacidad de ahorro dentro del núcleo familiar durante el año 2012. Le mostramos 11 formas de llegar a fin de mes con un dinero extra. Para muchas personas, lamentablemente, llegar a fin de mes se convierte en todo un reto. Y es que, el 49% de los españoles careció de capacidad de ahorro dentro del núcleo familiar durante el año 2012 (siendo del 72% si el núcleo familiar lo componen 6 miembros) según un estudio realzado por Axesor. Hay numerosas maneras de conseguir un dinero extra, de hecho, una cosa de la que muchos consultores de finanzas personales presumen es de ser capaces de encontrar el dinero extra para el presupuesto de sus clientes sin importar lo rojos que puedan llegar a ser sus números. En Fintonic.com hemos decidido recopilar una serie de consejos para sacar ese dinero extra que tantas veces falta para llegar cómodamente a final de mes.

*1. Actualiza el plan de telefonía móvil*

Muchos de nosotros no somos conscientes de que estamos pagando por servicios que nunca podremos utilizar. Echa un ojo a tu contrato (muchas veces lo tienes disponible en el portal online de tu compañía), y si hay servicios que no estás utilizando, ¡cancélalos! y negocia una mejor oferta.

*2. Da de baja todos los Canales de Pago*

Una de las cosas más efectivas que puedes hacer cuando se trata de encontrar dinero extra es la eliminación de gastos innecesarios, y una buena forma de empezar es por los canales de pago que, en muchos casos, suponen un desembolso mensual de hasta más de 100 €.

*3. Cambia tu seguro deducible*

Cuando una persona escoge un deducible bajo, la compañía de seguros generalmente cobra tarifas más altas ya que la empresa esta obligada a pagar más y el asegurado a pagar menos en caso de un accidente. Si una persona elige un deducible alto, la compañía de seguro generalmente cobra una tarifa más baja, ya que el cliente tiene que pagar más de su bolsillo. Revisa bien este punto y valora si realmente necesitas un deducible bajo o, de lo contrario, subiéndolo podrás ahorrar mucho dinero.

*4. El mantenimiento*

Ser previsor puede ahorrarte muchos gastos innecesarios que arruinen tu presupuesto mensual en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Lleva un mantenimiento preventivo y asegúrate de cuidar adecuadamente electrodomésticos, la casa o el coche. Con el fin de ayudar a garantizar su buen funcionamiento durante un período de tiempo más largo, evitando tener que sustituirlos o repararlos.

*5. Comer en casa o llevar la comida al trabajo*

Aunque es divertido ir a comer fuera, si necesitas dinero extra se convierte en un gasto innecesario que puedes eludir con facilidad. Si vives cerca del trabajo, no lo dudes dos veces y acude a comer a casa o, de lo contrario, pásate a la moda del tupper. Aprovecha los domingos, por ejemplo, para cocinar a gran escala y congelar para toda la semana, y la comida ya no será algo por lo que te tengas que preocupar.

*6. Compartir coche*

El precio de la gasolina es cada vez más elevado y cada vez son más los que se animan a la moda del 'carsharing'. Tienes a tu disposición páginas como blablacar.es o carpooling.es, donde encontrar compañeros de viaje es coser y cantar ¡y baratísimo! Por ejemplo, puedes hacer viajes como Valencia- Madrid por sólo 15€. Es una forma creativa de ahorrar dinero y, por qué no, de hacer nuevos amigos

*7. La lista de la compra*

Antes de salir al súper haz una lista detallada de todo lo que necesitas ¡Y cíñete a ella! Es una buena forma de evitar caprichos y tentaciones. Además: - Elimina de la lista todos los productos insanos e innecesarios como bollería o snacks que, además de ser muy caros, no son nada beneficiosos para la salud. - Siempre que te merezca la pena, adquiere todos los productos de marca blanca que puedas.

*8. Conducción eficiente*

Con poco esfuerzo y prestando atención a los detalles mientras se va al volante puedes ahorrar mucho dinero. Además de los consejos que te dábamos en el artículo de ahorro en gasolina, ten especialmente en cuenta: - No apurar las marchas (tampoco si tienes un coche de carreras) y usar las más largas puede ahorrarte hasta un 15% de combustible, es decir, 13,50 € por repostaje, unos 648€ al año. - Circular a 140 km/h, consideraciones de riesgo y legales aparte, consume entre un 14% y un 16% de combustible más que ir a 120 km/h, es decir, 57,6 € de diferencia al mes (691,2€ al año) por cada 100 km recorridos.

*9. Paga la deuda de tus tarjetas de crédito cada mes*

Nada suma más rápido que los intereses de las tarjetas de crédito. Por ello, siempre que sea posible, trata de no usar las tarjetas de crédito, y de hacerlo, procura estar al día con los pagos para que no te coman los intereses.

*10. Vende lo que ya no necesites*

Haz limpieza intensiva y deshazte de todo aquello que ya no necesitas, véndelo. Tienes a tu disposición numerosos sites especializados en la venta de artículos de segunda mano como segundamano.es, eBay.es o cash-converters.es, donde te será facilísimo sacarle el mejor partido a todo aquello que ya no necesitas: los euros extras que necesitas para llegar a fin de mes.

*11. Págate a ti mismo primero*

Independientemente de las estrategias de ahorro que vayas a usar, pagarse a uno mismo es, posiblemente, la más eficaz de todas. Al igual que si de un recibo o factura se tratase, automatiza una transferencia mensual de la cantidad que desees a otra cuenta de la que seas titular. Trata cada transacción como un deber y no como una opción, y te asegurarás haber cubierto tus expectativas de ahorro de cada mes. Además de estos consejos, llevar un control de las entradas y salidas de dinero te ayudará a hacer mejores elecciones de gasto, evitando derrochar el dinero. Fintonic.com es una herramienta de gestión financiera que hace todo ese trabajo por ti, llevando al día todas las cuentas y tarjetas de todos tus bancos sin que tú tengas que perder el tiempo cuadrando facturas o excels engorrosos. Gracias a su sistema de alertas, Fintonic te avisará cada vez que detecte algo 'raro' en alguna de tus cuentas: movimientos duplicados, desvíos de presupuesto o descubiertos, evitando en este caso ser penalizado por tu entidad bancaria.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2013)

up. Que se echa de menos.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

Muy recomendable.

[YOUTUBE]5-K0NK100sY[/YOUTUBE]

La crisis real va a durar mucho tiempo

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 11:42 ----------

Imprescindible para entender la imparable destrucción de la clase media (el documento se centra en USA)

Middle Class


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

uuupppppppppppppppppp


----------



## ignacio28 (27 Ago 2013)

por fin será este octubre?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

ignacio28 dijo:


> por fin será este octubre?



No van a avisar ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2013)

Gran libro: The New Depression by Richard Duncan (sí, el de la Teoría de Olduvai)

[YOUTUBE]VhMmcj6Vug8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 13:05 ----------

Cuidao, este tipo no es un cualquiera

[YOUTUBE]XcSuWSIz5Hk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-sep-2013 at 13:29 ----------

Recomendable, actualizado en 6.2.40

[YOUTUBE]lL--3PxyEg8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YQ7fKmWcqH8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FlaX-U5vUYY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6V885P7S48I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]u4rADP8_M8Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cfSWFVb4K_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2013)

Es largo pero el final es muy revelador.

The pain in Spain - Rankia

*The pain in Spain
*
Todo empezó con la introducción del euro, en 1999. Una de las consecuencias de su creación, fue la caída generalizada de los tipos de interés en toda la Europa periférica.

De la noche a la mañana, países como España, Italia, Grecia o Portugal, pasaron a financiarse a un coste ligeramente superior del que pagaba la propia Alemania. Esta pequeña diferencia en la rentabilidad de ambas deudas, propició una monumental transferencia de capitales desde el N de Europa. Para los bancos era un negocio cojonudo; no sólo porque ganaban jugando con ese diferencial, sino porque contaban con la protección del Banco Central Europeo (que respaldaba por igual todas las deudas soberanas, en el supuesto de que las entidades financieras quisieran usarla como “colateral” para obtener liquidez en sus ventanillas).

Un poco antes, el gobierno del Partido Popular había aprobado la Ley del Suelo (1998). Para abaratarlo. Y cabría preguntarse si ya tenía una noción preconcebida de lo que iba a pasar... En cualquier caso, durante los primeros años de vida del euro, España se encontró con el viento a favor. Los grandes bancos europeos invirtieron 1 billón de euros en nuestra deuda; poniendo fin de un plumazo a las angustias presupuestarias del gobierno. Una combinación de varios factores, cómo: un Estado gastón, la liberalización del suelo y la llegada de dinero a raudales, provocó una enorme explosión del crédito bancario; que como todo el mundo sabe, se dirigió al mercado inmobiliario. 

Tal vez el gobierno de Aznar podría haber patrocinado otro tipo de industrias... Pero no lo hizo. Es más, le dió cuerda. Aplicó la receta del liberalismo clásico; bajando los impuestos para favorecer la actividad empresarial y la creación de empleo. El negocio de la construcción se consolidó y entró en una espiral ascendente que no parecía tener fin. La subida vertiginosa de los precios –patrocinados también, por el ahorro de los españoles-, mejoró la recaudación fiscal del país. El déficit del Estado y la tasa de desempleo empezaron a caer; sobre todo porque los que se endeudaban eran otros. Aunque eso daba igual. Eran días de vino y rosas y parecía que por fin habíamos encontrado la piedra filosofal del crecimiento económico; sin crisis de calado y con una esperanza ilimitada en el porvernir. 

El mejor representante de ese entusiasmo, era el presidente del gobierno. Aznar tenía grandes planes para España... Creía que se “había hecho mayor” y que por primera vez en 300 años, tenía suficiente peso internacional para independizarse de la política exterior francesa. Debo decir que en parte estoy de acuerdo con el presidente... porque si con ese billón de euros hubiéramos desarrollado una industria anticíclica, tal vez lo hubiéramos conseguido. Sin embargo, los populares lo apostaron todo a la construcción... Ni en el gobierno ni en la oposición, se dieron cuenta de que se estaba gestando una enorme burbuja inmobiliaria; cuyo estallido podía comprometer no sólo a las finanzas del Estado, sino a la soberanía del país en materia de política económica. Desgraciadamente, Aznar prefería el clima de las Azores y los puros que se fumaba ante el canciller alemán, Gerhard Schroeder, al que aleccionaba sobre cómo cuadrar las cuentas públicas.

*Llega la crisis

*
Durante la última campaña electoral para la presidencia del gobierno, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba entonó el mea culpa ante Mariano Rajoy, porque el PSOE tardó mucho tiempo en pinchar la burbuja inmobiliaria. Cuando lo escuché me dió un ataque de risa... ya que el PSOE no pinchó nada. Lo hizo la caída de Lehman Brothers. En materia económica los socialistas siguieron el camino marcado por el gobierno anterior.

Es cierto que ZP promocionó las energías renovables, pero no hizo mucho más. Algunos valientes, como Juan Ignacio Crespo, pronosticaron la inminencia de la recesión. Crespo se alarmó por la volatilidad del VIX y dedujo que el sector de la vivienda estadounidense estaba en apuros. Luego, como en todas las grandes crisis inmobiliarias terminan palmando los bancos; en sus charlas, prevenía a los oyentes de la tormenta financiera que se avecinaba. Sin embargo, lo trataron de loco e iluminado. Era un aguafiestas. Y además se olvidaba de que gracias a la encomiable labor del Banco de España, teníamos la banca más saneada y provisionada del mundo; con un colchón más que suficiente para soportar cualquier turbulencia de los mercados.

Sobre lo que pasó a continuación, hay poco que decir. Todos lo sabemos ya. Los impagos hipotecarios en Estados Unidos, se amplificaron por el uso indebido de los derivados financieros (como los CDO, que están muy apalancados), creando una monumental crisis de liquidez que destrozó el balance de las entidades financieras. Como todo el mundo vendía para tapar los agujeros contables, el valor de los activos se desplomó. Como dijo Soros: “Todo lo que podía ir mal, fue peor”. Los bancos dejaron de prestar, hubo corralito bancario en algunos productos financieros, las empresas paralizaron sus inversiones y las bolsas se dieron un paseo por los infiernos. El dinero era el rey. De modo que el Tesoro, la FED y los congresistas tuvieron que poner manos a la obra para inundar el sistema de liquidez. Sobre todos ellos pendía la espada de Damokles de 1929, una experiencia que nadie quería repetir. 

Mientras tanto, en España las cosas transitaban a su ritmo. Los problemas de los bancos anglosajones, como Northerrn Rock (hipotecario) o Bear Sterns (de inversión), se veían desde la distancia... En boca de Pedro Solbes, entonces ministro de economía, aquello podía producir “una leve desaceleración económica” y “un pequeño ajuste en el sector inmobiliario”. Poco más. Sin embargo cuando el Banco de Inglaterra bajó los tipos de interés hasta el 0’25%, su mínimo histórico en sus más de 300 años de exitencia, el ministro se alarmó. La corrida bancaria iba en serio... El segundo mandato de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero empezaba con mal pie. Los socialistas abandonaron su postura naive ante la crisis y se prepararon para la lucha. 

*Lucha sin cuartel en la Unión Europea
*

España entró en la crisis por la puerta grande. La huida del capital extranjero, nos dejó con lo puesto y con deudas. Los bancos cortaron el grifo del crédito, las pymes se quedaron sin financiación y la burbuja inmobiliaria reventó en mil pedazos. La economía entró en recesión; cayó la recaudación fiscal y el paro se desbocó. Para frenar el deterioro de la situación, mientras se negociaba en Bruselas y se meditaba como reestructurar el sector bancario, el gobierno puso en marcha el Plan Español para el Estímulo de la Economía y el Empleo o Plan E; un conjunto de medidas para fomentar el crecimiento a costa del erario público. “Gasta en los malos tiempos y ahorra en los buenos” decía Keynes. Y eso es exactamente lo que hicimos: gastar. Sobre todo en el sector de la construcción.

Algunos economistas de renombre, como José Carlos Díez, dieron la bienvenida al Plan E. Pero en los mercados financieros, la prima de riesgo ya llevaba unos meses repuntando (pasando de 28’4 puntos en marzo de 2008 a 125’4 en enero de 2009, momento en que se concretó el plan). La subida de la prima suponía un gran inconveniente; no sólo porque encarecía la financiación del Estado, sino porque empeoraba la financiación de nuestros bancos en el exterior. Lo que en la práctica suponía menos préstamos y más paro. La economía entró en una espiral descendente de la que era muy difícil salir. 

La escalada de la prima de riesgo, las provisiones para cubrir los créditos fallidos, los nuevos requerimientos de capital básico impuestos por el BCE... todas estas circunstancias, alejaron a los bancos de la economía real. Al fin y al cabo, por qué no aprovechar el aumento de la rentabilidad de la deuda para ganar dinero?



Se podrá acusar al gobierno socialista de muchas cosas... Pero sabían a lo que se enfrentaban (sólo hay que fijarse en el gráfico de arriba). A las entidades financieras se las puede ayudar de muchas formas. Aunque la mejor de todas es volver al crecimiento económico; porque entonces el precio de los activos que tienen en sus balances se restaura con mayor celeridad.

Llegados a este punto, en el gobierno se plantearon 3 posibilidades. En la primera se consideraron las consecuencias de la salida de España del euro. En la memoria de todos estaba la experiencia argentina de 2001; en la que el país austral incumplió el pago de la deuda externa e interna, provocando una severa devaluación del peso, que se “comieron” todos los ciudadanos. Sea por la razón que sea, esta opción se descartó. Las otras dos tenían el mismo objetivo: obligar a los alemanes a consumir más. O dicho de otro modo: querían convertir a los alemanes, austríacos, holandeses y finlandeses al “keynesianismo”. En el PSOE lo tenían clarísimo:
Porque si ellos gastan... podremos contener la caída de la producción industrial, así como el declive del crédito... el paro tocará fondo y prácticamente no tendremos que recortar en nada
Así que Zapatero se fue a Alemania a contarle su plan a Angela Merkel. Dicen que la canciller gana mucho en las distancias cortas... tiene un trato afable y un agudo sentido del humor. Pero a diferencia de Schroeder, dejó a un lado los “consejos aznarianos” sobre cómo tenía que manejar sus cuentas públicas... Si España quería que los germanos consumieran más, tendría que someterse a un proceso de devaluación interna. 

Aquello fue un palo muy grande. A partir de entonces la U.E. se partió en dos. Los países acreedores se encomendaron a la escuela austríaca, mientras los deudores apelaban al espíritu de John M. Keynes. Los primeros creían que las deudas se pagaban conteniendo el déficit público; recortando en las partidas inútiles y bajando los salarios para ganar en competititivad comercial. En cambio los segundos querían que el Estado se endeudara para reanimar la economía, con mediadas e inversiones que aseguraran el crecimiento a largo plazo. Es el eterno dilema de esta crisis. Las dos partes creían estar en posesión de la verdad. Y se enzarzaron en una durísima disputa que aún continua, aunque con menor intensidad.

Lo que vino a continuación fue una escalada de las primas de riesgo de todos los países periféricos, cuyos gobiernos gastaban para mantener el crecimiento económico y evitar mayores recortes. Para los mercados financieros era fácil identificar la parte débil del sistema... Los monstruos bancarios creados en Estados Unidos a partir de las fusiones de 2008, ahora reconvertidos en megahedge funds, comenzaron a especular con la posibilidad de quiebras soberanas mediante el uso de derivados financieros como los credit default swaps (CDS, seguros contra impago); que aunque no suben la prima “per se”, si pueden marcar tendencia... Para colmo de males, las reticencias del BCE para actuar como prestamista de última instancia, disuadía a los inversores y empeoraba la financiación del club de los keynesianos.

Ante el acoso de la prima de riesgo, Zapatero respondió con una batería de medidas financiadas con más deuda. Parece una majadería, pero si te pones en la piel del acreedor... la situación puede ser bastante angustiante. La aplicación del Plan E, el cheque bebé, el descuento de los 400€ en las nóminas y demás, todo iba en esa dirección. Aunque hizo mucho más: ordenó invertir el 90% del Fondo de las Pensiones en deuda del Tesoro Español; obligó a los bancos a comprar nuestros bonos soberanos; buscó apoyos en Latinoamérica, etc. Para mí ZP siempre será un gran misterio... ya que al analizar todo lo que hizo; no sé si estaba loco, era un duro negociador o un “tigre que huele la sangre” como lo pintaban los papeles del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos en poder de Wikileaks. En cualquier caso, el club de los acreedores se valió del BCE para someter a los insurrectos. Bastaba con que éste limitara las compras de sus bonos soberanos, para inducir la subida de la prima y pasar la patata caliente a los políticos de Madrid.

De todos modos la lucha fue fenomenal. Las espadas se mantuvieron en alto hasta la gran crisis del euro, sucedida en mayo de 2010. Los especuladores del mercado de futuros de Chicago, aprovecharon la solicitud del primer rescate griego, para lanzar su apuestas contra la moneda única. De golpe y porrazo nadie quería euros, ni los chinos, lo cuál provocó su desplome hasta los 1’19 dólares. Para los países de la periferia europea, la virulencia del ataque se tradujo en una escalada intolerable de la prima de riesgo. Lo cuál obligó a la intervención del BCE, que se puso a comprar bonos soberanos al estilo del FED. Todas estas circunstancias obligaron a un entendimiento entre todos los países de la eurozona; que se concretó un poco más tarde con la creación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera (EFSF, en inglés). A partir de entonces las cosas mejoraron y el euro se fortaleció; para consternación de muchos especuladores de Chicago, que pasaron de vendedores a compradores para no quedarse pillados. 

Finalmente, España hizo las paces con sus socios del norte en septiembre de 2011, cuando el PSOE y el PP votaron la reforma constitucional que limitaba por ley el gasto público a partir de 2015. Dos meses más tarde, el BCE introdujo los LTRO; para inyectar liquidez en los bancos y favorecer la caída de la prima (pues ellos cogen ese dinero para comprar deuda soberana). Y hace un año, Mario Dragui pronunció las palabras mágicas que avalan todas las emisiones de los tesoros comunitarios :
Believe me it will be enough

*The pain in Spain
*
Tras aceptar los recortes, *España optó por el camino del dolor*. Y deflactó. *Básicamente, nos hemos abaratado para que los alemanes puedan comprarnos*. Todo tiene un justiprecio en la vida... aunque hoy lo determina el comprador, no el vendedor. La reforma laboral es un buen ejemplo de ello. El gobierno socialista dió los primeros pasos, pero no fueron suficientes –el Fondo Monetario Internancional se encargó de recordárnoslo-. Así que Rajoy tuvo que acabar la faena e implementó otra reforma laboral que, como era de esperar, está tumbando a los salarios. Si seguimos la lógica de la ley de la oferta y la demanda, cuando la oferta sobrepasa a la demanda, los precios caen... Sin embargo, en España la superabundancia de parados no se traducía en la “esperada” caída salarial. Por eso el FMI nos recordaba cada dos por tres, que el mercado laboral era demasiado “rígido”. Había que acabar con las rigideces de los convenios colectivos, abaratar el despido, fomentar el trabajo a media jornada, etc. Y eso es lo que ha hecho el PP. 

Otra forma de bajar los salarios, es recortando en Sanidad y Educación. De este modo, el Estado termina pasándole a los ciudadanos una parte de la factura. La salud es lo primero, no? Por eso la gente termina operándose en las mutuas para evitarse las listas de espera, acata la implantación del euro por receta o acepta consumir medicamentos genéricos, entre otras medidas. Luego, si a todo esto le añadimos las recientes subidas de impuestos que nos encarecen la luz, la gasolina y demás, el panorama es bastante desolador. Ganamos menos y nuestras necesidades básicas cuestan más. Por eso no es de extrañar que las ventas minoristas en este país, lleven más de 37 meses en caída libre. Porque aquí no consume ni el tato. Lo cuál nos lleva a una situación extremadamente deflacionaria.

Desde un punto de vista macroeconómico, la botella puede verse media llena o medio vacía. Para los keynesianos es un desastre total... En cambio, para los partidarios de los recortes no vamos tan mal; ya que si ingresamos más de lo que gastamos, al final, saldremos adelante. Ojalá las cosas fueran tan sencillas... El problema de España, es que no es ni “chicha ni limoná”. Ni hemos hecho recortes salvajes como hicieron los letones, ni políticas keynesianas a la americana. El sector privado ya ingresa más de lo que gasta. Prueba de ello, es que estamos muy cerca de tener superávit por cuenta corriente (sobre todo gracias al turismo). En cambio, la administración estatal sigue viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades; pues gasta mucho más de lo que ahorra el sector privado.




*Y ahora hablemos del dolor... Kenneth Rogoff y Carmen Reinhart nos recuerdan en su libro “Esta vez es diferente”, que para que un país pueda crecer económicamente, su deuda no puede superar el 90% del PIB. Se considera que a partir de ese umbral, los intereses de la deuda ahogan el crecimiento y el Estado puede incurrir en la bancarrota. Pues bien, en el caso de España lo superamos holgadamente; ya que si incluimos la cuantía del rescate bancario y las deudas de todas las administraciones, sobrepasamos con creces el 100% del PIB. Y cómo lo sabemos... el gobierno del PP se endeuda todavía más!
* 
Y que dicen los alemanes de todo esto? De momento, están contentos porque España ha prometido equilibrar sus cuentas a partir del 2015. También nos invitan a no bajar la guardia y a recortar todavía más. *Sin embargo en la trastienda, la música es completamente diferente. No son estúpidos... pues tenemos a todos los bancos alemanes, franceses, holandeses e ingleses –el último en largarse ha sido Barclays-, así como a varios hedge funds, vendiendo “La Marca España” y sacando el dinero del país*.



La línea negra muestra la huida del capital extranjero de España
(hoy sólo equivale al 5’54% de los depósitos bancarios).

Y lo mismo para Italia:



*Es evidente que no confían en nosotros. No es para menos, porque al paso que vamos no saldremos de la recesión ni en 20 años. Y francamente, ni el país ni la población puede permitirse este baño de lágrimas por mucho tiempo más... Los griegos van por delante en la crisis y ya sabemos lo que nos espera. Y nuestros políticos, también. Por primera vez en 130 años, España tendrá que reestructurar su deuda; condición indispensable para tener una “segunda oportunidad”. Así de gorda la hemos liado...! Parte de su deuda será refinanciada a un vencimiento más largo. Y el resto sufrirá quitas. La experiencia chipriota y la salida del dinero inteligente que muestran los gráficos de arriba, sugiere que los bancos serán diezmados en los depósitos con cuantías superiores a los 100.000€. Parte de ese dinero se utilizará en su recapitalización para minorizar la pérdida del valor de los bonos españoles que mantendrán en sus balances. Para el resto, el BCE proveerá... Respecto a las pensiones, si tenemos en cuenta lo que ha pasado en Detroit, lo más probable es que los pensionistas sufran otra quita. Como nuestro modelo capitalista no es tan salvaje como el norteamericano, las pensiones sufrirán menos. En caso contrario, el dolor vendrá por otro lado. 
* 
A partir de entonces, España y el resto de periféricos (menos Irlanda, probablemente) empezarán de nuevo. Recemos para que las cosas se hagan bien y no tengamos que pasar por lo mismo dos o tres veces, como los griegos. Cuando termine el proceso, empezará una nueva era para España.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Sep 2013)

Venga p'arriba que octubre de este año está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## sirpask (10 Sep 2013)

Joer... si el puto bigotes hubiera usado la liquidez que le ofreció la entrada del Euro para crear una industria propia o para invertir en formación y patentes o una independencia energetica del exterior.... que cabron, se lo fundió todo en tochos que ahora no valen nada. Y podiamos haber sido un gran pais.

Ahora a por la quita en fondos, pensiones y cuentas corrientes.
Disfrutar de lo votado... y moriros de hambre hdlgp.!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Joer... si el puto bigotes hubiera usado la liquidez que le ofreció la entrada del Euro para crear una industria propia o para invertir en formación y patentes o una independencia energetica del exterior.... que cabron, se lo fundió todo en tochos que ahora no valen nada. Y podiamos haber sido un gran pais.
> 
> Ahora a por la quita en fondos, pensiones y cuentas corrientes.
> Disfrutar de lo votado... y moriros de hambre hdlgp.!!!



En los días de vino y rosas es cuando se genera la tormenta. Este mes, los pardillos acuden en masa a la llamada del dorado.

Los que tomen decisiones financieras equivocadas .... purgarán mucho tiempo.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## stone (10 Sep 2013)

> 1.1.12. - ¿Qué hacer ante un corralito?: ¿Que hacer ante un Corralito en España?



El artículo linkeado recomienda no cobrar los depósitos porque provocaría el colapso.

Que "madmaxistas" ¿no?

Si los intereses de los accionistas del banco son los mismos que los intereses de los deopsitantes y los del Estado, ya que los asegura, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

stone dijo:


> El artículo linkeado recomienda no cobrar los depósitos porque provocaría el colapso.
> 
> Que "madmaxistas" ¿no?
> 
> Si los intereses de los accionistas del banco son los mismos que los intereses de los deopsitantes y los del Estado, ya que los asegura, apaga y vámonos.



hay muchas alternativas y esa no es válida salvo para castuzos de mierda ::


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2013)

Interesante

[YOUTUBE]UxcPMid-N9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2013)

manual - Buscar

Cuarenta aos aislados del mundo en la selva de Vietnam | Mundo | elmundo.es


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2013)

Agenda 21

[YOUTUBE]dxndpTCHuAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2013)

Nos intentan narcotizar pero no hay que bajar la guardia

» This Is What It Feels Like To Have Your Life Savings Confiscated By The Global Elite Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## bertok (20 Sep 2013)

Programón impresionante.

Difícil futuro le espera a los manirrotos. 

Mariano el keynesiano - Economía Directa 17-09-2013 en mp3 (17/09 a las 16:28:19) 01:04:41 2365048 - iVoox


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Sep 2013)

Up... + 10 caracteres...


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2013)

Up... + 10 caracteres...


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Sep 2013)

Cómo hacer un mini aerogenerador casero



Spoiler



El reciclaje es fundamental para un desarrollo sostenible, al igual que las energías renovables, por ello te explicamos cómo fabricarte tu propio mini aerogenerador eólico utilizando solo material reciclado. Con él conseguirás aprovechar las corrientes de aire para producir una pequeña corriente eléctrica, suficiente para encender una pequeña bombilla o LEDs. El procedimiento descrito puede ser modificado y realizarlo a otra escala mayor para conseguir potencias mayores e incluso puede usarse como un hidrogenerador casero, como ejemplo de ello tienes el tutorial para hacer un aerogenerador doméstico que publicamos hace un tiempo.

Este artículo es interesante para comprender como funcionan las centrales hidroeléctricas o las eólicas, además de para producir pequeñas cantidades de energía en cualquier lugar. Existen otros muchas utilidades que te dejo a tu elección, el limite es la imaginación. Un posible uso práctico que se me ocurre ahora mismo, para aquellos que les guste la meteorología, es conectarlo a un circuito electrónico que en función del voltaje entrante muestre un valor numérico (con un velocímetro de bicicleta o fabricarlo tu mismo) pudiendo medir la velocidad del viento como si fuese un anemómetro digital.

Materiales para el mini aerogenerador

Un motor eléctrico de corriente contínua o dinamo. Puedes encontrarlo en juguetes, algunos aparatos que integran pequeños ventiladores, impresoras, reproductores de CD/DVD, dinamos de bicicletas, algunas linternas manuales, etc. Recuerda que los motores de corriente contínua pueden utilizarse como motor (si se le aplica una corriente producen un giro) o como generador (si se hace girar producen una corriente), es decir, son reversibles (esto no ocurre con todos los motores eléctricos).
Aspas de ventilador. Puedes utilizar las aspas de un ventilador de un equipo informático que no te sirvan o fabricar tus propias aspas en plástico ligero.
Cables de dos colores (preferiblemente de color rojo y negro). Puedes obtenerlos en los mismos aparatos citados anteriormente.
Estaño para soldar y soldador.
Estructura de metal/madera para sostener el motor. Puede servir alguna de las estructuras metálicas de una vieja torre de ordenador o fabricarla tu mismo.
Bombilla pequeña o LED (para probar que funciona). Puedes conseguirla en algunos juguetes con luz y otros materiales y electrodomésticos cotidianos. Recuerda que si cambia el sentido del giro también cambiará la polaridad de la corriente, ten cuidado si conectas otros dispositivos de corriente contínua sensibles a estos cambios.

Construir un mini aerogenerador casero con material reciclado

Ficha de empalme.
Pegamento tipo nural (para plástico/metal).

Procedimiento

Una vez ya tengamos extraídos todos los materiales necesarios de los distintos aparatos que deseamos aprovechar sus partes, procedemos de la siguiente manera:

Lo primero es montar el soporte o torre donde se apoyará el motor. Para ello podemos recurrir al material reciclado que hemos mencionado anteriormente o construirlo utilizando PVC o madera. Sea como sea debe quedar un soporte rígido para que el motor se sostenga adecuadamente.
Después alojaremos el motor de corriente contínua en su sitio y lo fijaremos con pegamento.

Construir un mini aerogenerador casero con material reciclado

Ahora soldaremos con estaño los puntas de los cables de colores en los bornes del motor. Las puntas deben estar peladas sin el recubrimiento de polímero para que hagan contacto y el estaño se adhiera bien, evidentemente. Los otros extremos del cable podrán ir conectados a una ficha de empalme en donde se conectarán las bombillas o dispositivo al que se quiera suministrar energía.

Construir un mini aerogenerador casero con material reciclado

Ahora podemos extraer el aspa o hélice del ventilador y colocársela al motor. Podemos fijarla con pegamento al eje.

Construir un mini aerogenerador casero con material reciclado

Ya está listo nuestro mini aerogenerador casero, lo último que nos queda es comprobar que funciona. Para ello podemos usar un secador de pelo o soplador de aire que mueva las aspas y ver si la luz o LED se iluminan.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Cómo hacer un mini aerogenerador casero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen aporte, actualizado en 2.2.11 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (28 Sep 2013)

Para el que no lo haya visto aqui dejo el video de Ramon Muñoz. El programa hablan en español el 99% del tiempo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-2013-ramon-munoz-espanya-tot-a-100-cent.html

Ramón Muñoz: "Espanya, país 'low cost'" - Televisió de Catalunya

<object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' width='640' height='398' id='EVP4575053IE'><param name='movie' value='http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/Main.swf'></param><param name='scale' value='noscale'></param><param name='align' value='tl'></param><param name='swliveconnect' value='true'></param><param name='menu' value='true'></param><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'></param><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'></param><param name='wmode' value='transparent'></param><param name='FlashVars' value='comentaris=true&themepath=themes/evp_advanced.swf&opcions=true&votacions=true&refreshlock=true&videoid=4575053&subtitols=true&backgroundColor=#2F8FBF&autostart=false&relacionats_canals=true&haspodcast=true&controlbar=true&hasenvia=true&instancename=playerEVP_0_4570752&hasrss=true&basepath=http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/&relacionats=true&hasinsereix=true&mesi=true&hassinopsi=true&hascomparteix=true&minimal=false&basepath=http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/&xtm=true'></param><embed width='640' height='398' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' src='http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/Main.swf' id='EVP4575053' scale='noscale' name='EVP4575053' salign='tl' swliveconnect='true' menu='true' allowfullscreen='true' allowscriptaccess='always' wmode='transparent' FlashVars='comentaris=true&themepath=themes/evp_advanced.swf&opcions=true&votacions=true&refreshlock=true&videoid=4575053&subtitols=true&backgroundColor=#2F8FBF&autostart=false&relacionats_canals=true&haspodcast=true&controlbar=true&hasenvia=true&instancename=playerEVP_0_4570752&hasrss=true&basepath=http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/&relacionats=true&hasinsereix=true&mesi=true&hassinopsi=true&hascomparteix=true&minimal=false&basepath=http://www.tv3.cat/ria/players/3ac/evp/&xtm=true'></embed></object>

---------- Post added 28-sep-2013 at 16:58 ----------

Por cierto. El que quiera largarse de Expaña pero le de cosa porque este estudiando en la UNED y no dejar los estudios a mitad.

NO HAY PROBLEMA!

Se puede estudiar en algunos paises en la UNED. Listado en le link

UNED | Pruebas presenciales en el extranjero


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Sep 2013)

buen hilo, que no decaiga


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2013)

Una estrategia simple, segura, estable y rentable - Rankia


----------



## Glasterthum (28 Sep 2013)

Buen hilo en su tema, las cosas como son.



bertok dijo:


> Una estrategia simple, segura, estable y rentable - Rankia



Lo he leído por encima y creo que es bastante conservador, poco que ver con un Mad Max.

Por cierto que lo del Mad Max al final parece que no llega... tanto esperar para nada. Ya cansa. Creo que hay que vivir la vida a tope ahora, así como si llegara el "Mad Max".


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Sep 2013)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Por cierto que lo del Mad Max al final parece que no llega... tanto esperar para nada. Ya cansa.



Resumen: 
Desde 8 :30 hasta 11:30
[Youtube]y-IemeM-Ado[/Youtube]

Yo lo veo como la formación de una nube de tormenta, va tan lento que parece que no llega nunca, pero...


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Sep 2013)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Buen hilo en su tema, las cosas como son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El Mad Max llegará, no lo dudes, porque hay demasiados fuegos encendidos y todos ellos letales. 
Más grave que los problemas económicos es la contaminación radiactiva que nos está envenenando lentamente.
Y más grave que la contaminación radiactiva es la subida global de las temperaturas, que ya los científicos consideran inevitable. Si la temperatura global sube tres grados, muy posiblemente desaparecerá la civilización tal como la conocemos, porque morirán la mayor parte de los cultivos agrícolas del planeta.
Dos noticias, una de ayer y otra de hoy:
Los efectos del cambio climático se acercan al punto de no retorno | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
Subidas del termómetro de 4,8 grados y del nivel del mar de un metro en 2100 | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

.


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Resumen:
> Desde 8 :30 hasta 11:30
> [Youtube]y-IemeM-Ado[/Youtube]
> 
> Yo lo veo como la formación de una nube de tormenta, va tan lento que parece que no llega nunca, pero...



Que fantástico video de Mr Maloney :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (29 Sep 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Resumen:
> Desde 8 :30 hasta 11:30
> [Youtube]y-IemeM-Ado[/Youtube]
> 
> Yo lo veo como la formación de una nube de tormenta, va tan lento que parece que no llega nunca, pero...



Gracias por el aporte.


Hay que tomarse con calma el video. Ya que el tio que sale en el video es parte interesada en que le compremos oro y plata.

Tarde tarde para meterse en metales.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

El bobierno de turno y los siguientes, tienen claros sus objetivos:

- Trincar los ahorros de los españoles para poder enjugar parcialmente la odiosa deuda pública y así ganar otra década más en la obtención de sus mamandurrias y prebendas.

- Destruir el mercado laboral instaurando el cuencoarrocismo. Un mercado laboral que te saca de él mismo a los 50 palos y ahí te las apañes para subsistir.

Os dejo un artículo de hoy. *Interesante para remover consciencias y mentalizarse de lo que será norma común en los próximos lustros*.

El viaje a los infiernos de Mr. Palome | Economía | EL PAÍS

*El viaje a los infiernos de Mr. Palome
*
Un ex-ejecutivo de Oral-B que no pudo ahorrar sirve hamburguesas con 77 años

Parece casi otra vida. En el apogeo de su carrera empresarial, Tom Palome ganaba un salario levemente superior a los 100.000 dólares y volaba en primera clase en sus viajes de negocios a Europa. A los 77 años, este exvicepresidente de marketing de Oral-B ahora hace malabarismos con dos empleos de horario reducido: uno, como comercial, ofreciendo comida por 10 dólares la hora en Sam’s Club; el otro, cocinando hamburguesas y sirviendo bebidas en la parrilla de un club de golf por una cifra apenas superior al salario mínimo.

Palome trabajó intensamente durante toda su carrera, pagó su hipoteca y pudo enviar a sus hijos a la universidad, pero, como la mayoría de los estadounidenses, no ahorró lo suficiente para su retiro. Muchos de los nacidos con la explosión demográfica (los llamados baby boomers) que tienen una situación próspera y se acercan al final de sus carreras tampoco han llegado a ahorrar de 10 a 20 veces su ingreso laboral anual que, según los expertos en inversión, necesitarán para mantener su nivel de vida en la vejez.

Para los hogares de clase media, con ingresos que varían desde un poco menos hasta un poco más de 100.000 dólares, se trata de una situación especialmente sombría. Cuando sobrevino la crisis financiera de 2008, lo poco que Palome había ahorrado —90.000 dólares— recibió una paliza y de golpe se encontró necesitando efectivo para seguir manteniendo su estilo de vida. Ante la perspectiva de años, quizá decenios, de vida por delante, Palome tomó los empleos que pudo encontrar.

Retirarse ya no significa dejar de trabajar para muchos en Estados Unidos
Este abuelo eternamente optimista y juvenil se considera afortunado. Tiene la bendición de una buena salud, argumenta. Puede trabajar, vivir de forma independiente y mantener su dignidad, pese a tener que limpiar los pisos en la parrilla del club antes de volver a su casa a las ocho de la tarde para finalmente descansar. “Es parte del trabajo”, asegura. “Debemos respetar la tarea que desempeñamos y no ser negativos; o no hacerla”.

Hace tiempo que los estadounidenses de bajos ingresos deben arreglarse como pueden en la vejez, dependiendo principalmente de la Seguridad Social. Se supone que la clase media, con sus jubilados más educados y habilidosos, está más preparada, conforme algunos hasta se dan el lujo de forjar un segundo acto gratificante al redefinir el retiro según sus propios términos. O al menos, eso nos dice la cultura popular.

La realidad suele ser una historia muy distinta. Crece el número de personas mayores que después de haber pasado gran parte de sus carreras como profesionales y gerentes de empresa compiten por trabajos de salarios bajos. Para estas filas crecientes de personas mayores con ahorros escasos, la jubilación se acabó.

El año pasado, aproximadamente 7,2 millones de estadounidenses de 65 años o mayores estaban empleados, un aumento de un 67% si se compara con una década atrás, según datos gubernamentales. Sin embargo, el 59% de los hogares encabezados por personas de 65 años o mayores en la actualidad no tienen activos en cuentas de retiro, de acuerdo con los datos de la Reserva Federal analizados por el Instituto Nacional de Seguridad del Retiro. “Los que desarrollaron carreras exitosas, mandaron a sus hijos a la universidad y ahorraron lo que pudieron, enfrentan de todos modos una movilidad descendente”, dijo Teresa Ghilarducci, economista de The New School, que estudia las finanzas de las personas mayores.

En una década, los mayores de 65 años todavía en el tajo han subido un 67%
Las cosas están a punto de agravarse. Justo detrás de las actuales legiones de trabajadores ancianos se halla la amenazadora generación de los nacidos con la explosión demográfica, que comenzaron a cumplir 65 años en 2011 y están llegando a esa edad a un ritmo de unos 8.000 por día. Constituyen la primera generación que financiará, tal como está previsto, sus propios retiros, aunque tengan vidas más largas.

A ellos tampoco les alcanza. Las pensiones pagadas por las empresas ya son en su mayor parte historia antigua. Fueron reemplazadas en los tres últimos decenios por cuentas denominadas 401(k) financiadas y manejadas principalmente por empleados. El saldo promedio de las 401(k) para los hogares encabezados por personas de 55 a 64 años con cuentas de retiro activadas ascendía a 120.000 dólares en 2011, según el Centro para Investigación sobre Retiros del Boston College.

Esos ahorros reportarán unos 4.800 dólares anuales, suponiendo que las personas mayores retiren anualmente un 4%, la suma recomendada por los expertos en retiros para garantizar que los jubilados no se queden sin dinero mientras vivan. No sorprende que la mitad de los nacidos en la generación de la posguerra con edades de 50 a 64 años consideren que no tendrán nunca lo suficiente como para retirarse, según una encuesta de AARP.

“El sistema de ahorros de retiro actual no funciona y está convirtiéndose en una crisis, dado que los estadounidenses que llegan a los 65 con buena salud ahora viven por lo menos dos decenios más”, advierte Larry Fink, máximo responsable de BlackRock, la mayor gestora de fondos de inversión del mundo.

Palome, a quien los empleos mantienen activo y aprendiendo cosas nuevas, reconoce que podría sobrevivir sin trabajar. Recibe 1.200 dólares de la Seguridad Social y una pensión de 600 dólares mensuales de su último empleo empresarial. Sus salarios mensuales, que suman 1.400 dólares, le permiten, sin embargo, aumentar sus ahorros y cubrir algunos extras. Va al teatro, paga los pasajes de avión para visitar a sus hijos y nietos y se toma algunas ocasionales vacaciones. “Conozco a otros mayores como yo que apenas salen de la casa porque no tienen dinero para hacer nada”, señala. “Podrían trabajar, pero no quieren tomar un trabajo inferior”.

Si hay algo que Palome lamenta es no haber recibido un mejor asesoramiento en cuanto a inversiones de retiro en algún momento. “Pensé que podía hacerlo solo”. No obstante, se siente orgulloso de sus logros. Desarrolló una carrera en marketing, crio una familia después de una pérdida trágica y ayudó a sus hijos a dar los primeros pasos en la vida.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

El que tenga un terreno aislado ... ::

[YOUTUBE]U4Gor8foFJg[/YOUTUBE]

En el pirata podéis conseguir los 7 capítulos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El bobierno de turno y los siguientes, tienen claros sus objetivos:
> 
> - Trincar los ahorros de los españoles para poder enjugar parcialmente la odiosa deuda pública y así ganar otra década más en la obtención de sus mamandurrias y prebendas.
> 
> ...



Un artículo muy esclarecedor. En una parte indica que los expertos en pensiones aconsejan llegar a la jubilación con unos ahorros equivalentes a entre 10 y 20 veces el salario anual.
Si cogemos el 15 como valor medio, eso significaría en España que, aquellos que tuviesen la suerte de haber tenido una vida laboral de 45 años, deberían haber ahorrado 1/3 de todos sus ingresos para tener garantizada una jubilación decente.

Así que echad a volar la imaginación y mirad el futuro panorama. Ya no los que hubiesen trabajado durante 45 años tendrían una jubilación decente sino únicamente los que, además, hayan ahorrado 1/3 de su salario durante esos 45 años. ¡Qué locura!

Si el salario medio anual neto es mileurista en España, significaría que tendríamos que llegar a la jubilación con, al menos, 120.000 € ahorrados.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un artículo muy esclarecedor. En una parte indica que los expertos en pensiones aconsejan llegar a la jubilación con unos ahorros equivalentes a entre 10 y 20 veces el salario anual.
> Si cogemos el 15 como valor medio, eso significaría en España que, aquellos que tuviesen la suerte de haber tenido una vida laboral de 45 años, deberían haber ahorrado 1/3 de todos sus ingresos para tener garantizada una jubilación decente.
> 
> *Así que echad a volar la imaginación y mirad el futuro panorama. Ya no los que hubiesen trabajado durante 45 años tendrían una jubilación decente sino únicamente los que, además, hayan ahorrado 1/3 de su salario durante esos 45 años. ¡Qué locura!
> ...



Ahí les has dado. Vamos a una separación de clases como nunca vista en varios siglos.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2013)

Food for thought.

Actualizado en 6.2.41.

Dominados por corporaciones y gobiernos, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones

[YOUTUBE]8sYkAi04ojc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 29-sep-2013 at 16:56 ----------

Actualizado en 1.1.15.

Cartera Permanente - Estrategia de inversión para un mundo incierto


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Sep 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El que tenga un terreno aislado ... ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]U4Gor8foFJg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> En el pirata podéis conseguir los 7 capítulos.



¿Si las hijas no hubiesen estado tan ricas les habrían hecho el show al padre?

Espero que me sirva para poder enganchar a mi novia en esto de los preppers. Veremos...


----------



## sirpask (30 Sep 2013)

Cmo prepararse financieramente para un despido,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansin.com

Según datos del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), el desempleo en nuestro país llegará este año hasta el 27% y, aunque para 2014 se augura una leve mejoría, la caída del empleo se ha convertido en el pan nuestro de cada día y hay que estar preparados. 

Si sospechas que vas a ser despedido o, lamentablemente, ya estás en esa condición, es fundamental una buena planificación financiera para hacer frente a esta nueva situación. Pero no te preocupes, en Fintonic.com hemos recopilado una serie de pasos que te ayudarán en tu nueva etapa. 

Para intentar minimizar el impacto que causa el desempleo en la economía personal, es importante tener todas las cuentas bajo control. Conocer cada entrada y salida de dinero es vital si no dispones de un salario mensual El finiquito Tras la reforma laboral de 2012, los despidos procedentes se han abaratado de 45 a 33 días por año trabajado con un máximo de 24 mensualidades, mientras que en el caso de los despidos procedentes, corresponde 20 días por año trabajado con un máximo de 12 meses. 

En el finiquito se deben incluir las cantidades correspondientes a las vacaciones no disfrutadas, la parte proporcional de las pagas extraordinarias, la indemnización, según corresponda como indicamos en el punto anterior, y otras cantidades que sean adeudadas por el empresario. Fintonic.com te recomendamos el uso de herramientas online como calculo-finiquito.com o de sencillas apps como Finiquito que, con sólo aportar algunos datos básicos como inicio y fin de la relación laboral, salario bruto anual, días de vacaciones sin disfrutar o tipo de baja, entre otros, te dan en un momento una cifra bastante aproximada de cuánto será tu indemnización. 

Si no estás de acuerdo con la indemnización, no debes firmar. En este tipo de casos, lo que has de hacer es acudir al Servicio de Mediación, Arbitraje y Conciliación (SMAC) donde, en la gran mayoría de los casos, la empresa y el trabajador llegan a un acuerdo. Prestación de desempleo Antes de nada, has de saber que para poder cobrar la prestación por desempleo tienes que haber cotizado mínimo 360 días antes de la extinción de tu actual contrato de trabajo. 

Si no es tu caso, no está todo perdido, ya que es posible que puedas optar al cobro del subsidio de desempleo, que consiste en una cuantía mensual de 426 euros (cantidad que se actualiza anualmente) cuya duración dependerá de tu situación personal (también puedes solicitar a esta ayuda una vez se te acabe el paro). Para calcular qué cantidad de paro vas a cobrar, deberás mirar en tu nómina el apartado que dice "base de cotización por contingencias profesionales (A.T. y E.P. y conceptos de recaudación conjunta (Desempleo, Formación Profesional y Fondo Garantia Salarial)". 

Tienes derecho a cobrar el 70% de esta base de cotización durante los primeros 6 meses, mientras que el resto del período la cantidad baja al 60%. Has de saber que de la cuantía que se cobra del paro hay que pagar impuestos de IRPF y de cotización a la Seguridad Social (4,7% de la base del paro). Como puede ser algo complicado de calcular, puedes utilizar este simulador del Ministerio de Desempleo y Seguridad Social del Gobierno Español para calcular de forma automática tu prestación por desempleo. 

Los gastos. Ahora que ya eres consciente de los ingresos de los que vas a disponer, has de ser capaz de estirarlos al máximo minimizando todos tus gastos recurrentes mensuales. ¿Cómo empezar a recortar? Para empezar a tomar buenas decisiones evitando todo tipo de gastos superfluos, has de detectar donde se te va cada euro de tu economía mes a mes. ¿Sabes cuánto pagas en comisiones o, cual es la cuantía total mensual de tus facturas? Te recomendamos el uso de Fintonic.com para llevar todas las cuentas de todos tus bancos y tarjetas bajo control, una herramienta que te ayude con sus numerosas funciones a estirar cada euro de tu nómina, algo fundamental en una situación tan incierta como es el desempleo. Márcate un presupuesto en la herramienta para no sobrepasar ninguno de tus gastos. 

No tendrás que estar constantemente pendiente de tu evolución, ya que Fintonicte enviará alertas y notificaciones siempre que detecte algo extraño: cargos de comisiones, movimientos duplicados, desvíos de presupuesto... Ahora que has detectado cuáles son tus gastos mensuales, debes evitar planificar nuevos e intentar reducir al mínimo los que ya tienes para poder rascar esos euros que tanto necesitas: La factura de la luz, las comisiones bancarias, la gasolina, teléfono móvil, el supermercado... Ahora que gracias a las nuevas tecnologías estás totalmente en sintonía con todo lo que ocurre en tus cuentas, será más fácil que puedas centrarte en la búsquedas de un nuevo empleo (de esto hablaremos en otro artículo) con la tranquilidad que necesitas.

Cómo prepararse financieramente para un despido,Mi dinero - Finanzas personales en Expansión.com


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Oct 2013)

UK Family Faces Jail Or Eviction From Farm For Living 'Off The Grid' - disinformation



Spoiler



The Mason family purchased an abandoned orchard and moved out of public housing. Their self-sustaining lifestyle has baffled local authorities however, who have ordered them to give up their property or face jail time. This Is Devon writes:

A family living an “off-grid” lifestyle say they face prison unless they move from their own land in Willand and return to a [regular] existence. Stig and Dinah Mason bought Muxbeare Orchard after a sudden windfall allowed them to quit their impoverished lives on a Hertfordshire council estate two years ago.

The Masons have transformed what they described as a derelict four-acre plot into a haven of self-sufficiency boasting a 400 sq m allotment, a polytunnel and greenhouses to grow fruit and vegetables, chickens for egg production and an orchard they have regenerated by planting around 14 new apple trees of various species. Dinah was bequeathed money from the sudden death of her aunt and £47,000 was spent on the land to create the smallholding where wood burners and solar panels provide their energy needs.

The couple, who have two boys, aged eight and nine, say because they moved onto the site in order to work the land, Mid Devon District Council is turfing them off as officers do not consider them to be conserving an agricultural area.

Dinah’s income currently provides the family with everything they need which they cannot grow themselves but is unlikely to stretch to cover kennelling costs for their dog, Moo.

They say they currently receive no state hand-outs but by giving up their “off grid” way of life, they fear they will end up in a council house, claiming housing and council tax benefits, as well as seeking grants to help pay for high utility bills.

Anne Wallington, whose family has had an interest in the village for 44 years, wrote to the council in support of the Masons by praising their hard work in reclaiming what was “rapidly becoming derelict land.” David Thompson, who also lives in the village, said “they are trying to live up to the Government’s pledge to take better care of the environment and this is the last orchard in the vicinity of Willand.”

John Clarke, planning enforcement officer, said: “To get planning permission to move onto agricultural land, you have to prove first there is a need for someone to live there, for example, to tend livestock and look after crops, and second, that the enterprise can provide living income for at least one worker.


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Oct 2013)

Aaaaaarribaaaaaaaa!


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2013)

patadón parriba


----------



## vettonio (10 Oct 2013)

Ahora que el senador Palpatine le va a pegar una patada en el culo a Bobama, hay que darle al hilo un empujón p´arriba. 

¡Ah! y solicito que el conforero Bertok, sea declarado de utilidad pública. Mejor sus hilos quesoysunosmalpensaos.


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1inm04PXrz8[/YOUTUBE]


Noticias info

Según se recoge en su resumen ejecutivo, las constataciones más relevantes del Informe son las siguientes:

1.***Nuestro modelo económico se caracteriza por elcomportamiento “contracíclico” de la desigualdaden la renta, que aumenta en etapas de recesión, pero que no reduce las diferencias cuando se registra expansión económica.

2.***En los últimos años se ha producido un*descenso de la renta media, lo que supone un proceso de empobrecimiento de nuestra sociedad, que afecta especialmente a las personas y familias más vulnerables.

3.***La*pobreza severa*(con menos de 307 € al mes)alcanza ya a 3 millones de personas, el doble de los que estaban en esta situación antes de la crisis.

4.***Asistimos al aumento de la*cronicidad, constatado en el incremento de los parados de larga duración, especialmente el grupo de mayores de 50 años, y en el hecho de que una de cada tres personas atendidas en Cáritas lleva más de tres años demandando ayuda. Esta situación afecta también a las relaciones sociales y al horizonte vital de las personas.

5.***Se incrementa la desigualdad en España, con el valor más elevado de toda Europa: el 20% de la población más rica concentra 7,5 más riqueza que el 20% más pobre.6.***Está tendencia corre el riesgo de verse incrementada por el*elevado nivel de desempleo; lapérdida de capacidad adquisitiva de la población(descenso de la renta media desde 2007 en torno a un 4% y aumento de los precios en torno al 10%); y el*debilitamiento de las políticas sociales*y elrecorte progresivo de derechos.

7.***Existen necesidades básicas*(alimentación, gastos relativos a la vivienda, ropa y calzado…)*que no están cubiertasdesde nuestro modelo de bienestar.

8.***Aquellas personas cuya situación les impide cubrir por sus propios medios estas necesidades, se ven obligadas a*acudir a la familia o a entidades socialesde carácter privado en busca de ayuda.

9.***Asistimos al riesgo de*desbordamiento de la función protectora de la red familiar, que sigue siendo la primera estrategia de supervivencia para hacer frente al impacto de la crisis.

10.**La desprotección social de las personas y familias más vulnerables está agravada*al restringirse las condiciones de acceso a derechos como la sanidad, la educación, los servicios sociales y la dependencia.

11.**Diversoscambios en las políticas sociales tienen consecuencias negativas directas*sobre las personas más vulnerables, como el cambio en el sistema de prestaciones sanitarias y grado de cobertura, la modificación de los requerimientos administrativos para el acceso a las prestaciones, o la difícil adaptación de los servicios sociales a las nuevas realidades que ofrece la coyuntura de crisis.

12.**Aunque los primeros efectos de la crisis económica se amortiguaron por las prestaciones por desempleo y el apoyo de las familias, el agotamiento de las ayudas económicas, la prolongación de las situaciones de desempleo, las políticas de ajuste y sus recortes, unido a las dificultades en las familias, han creado un caldo de cultivo para la*irrupción de una segunda oleada de empobrecimiento y exclusión social con efectos más intensos.

13.**Desde que se inició la crisis,*Cáritas ha triplicado tanto el número de personas atendidas, hasta alcanzar la cifra de 1.300.914 personas en el año 2012,*como el volumen de recursos destinados a ayudas económicas directas a las familias, que fueron de 44 millones de euros el año pasado.

14.**Respecto al*perfil de las personas acompañadas en Cáritas, las*mujeres*siguen siendo el rostro más visible de las situaciones de pobreza y exclusión. Se registra, además, un elevado número de desempleados, que han pasado de ser “recientes” –al inicio de la crisis– a ser de larga duración en este momento de consolidación de la estructura, así como los casos de parejas jóvenes (de entre 20 y 40 años de edad) con hijos, la mujeres solas con familiares a su cargo, las personas donde la intensidad laboral del hogar es muy baja y los ciudadanos extracomunitarios.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2013)

El primer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: La Deuda - Rankia

*El primer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: La Deuda
*

"Y los reunió en el lugar que en hebreo se llama Armagedón. El séptimo ángel derramó su copa por el aire; y salió una gran voz del templo del cielo, del trono, diciendo: hecho está. Entonces hubo relámpagos y voces y truenos, y un gran temblor de tierra, un terremoto tan grande, cual no hubo jamás desde que los hombres han estado sobre la tierra. Y la gran ciudad fue dividida en tres partes, y las ciudades de las naciones cayeron; y la gran Babilonia vino en memoria delante de Dios, para darle el cáliz del vino del ardor de la ira." _El libro del Apocalipsis de San Juan_

*El primer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: La Deuda
* 

Cuando observo las cuantías de las deudas de todo el bloque occidental, su escaso o nulo crecimiento y la tremenda espiral de gasto en que estamos metidos… me vienen a la mente las palabras de Marc Faber, de hace unos meses: “A veces estoy tan preocupado, que me tiraría por la ventana”; y también, “en el peor de los casos, en el fallo sistémico que creo ocurrirá, el oro todavía tendrá algún valor”. No está mal para quién predijo y se forró con el crash bursátil de 1987. *Sólo que ahora -además de predecir el próximo crash de los mercados-, prevé una monumental crisis de deuda motivada por los impagos soberanos, que impactará de lleno en la economía mundial. Aunque no está solo; Jim Rogers, Terence Burnham, John Hussman y muchísimos más, piensan de un modo parecido*.

En este artículo, me voy a enfocar exclusivamente en Estados Unidos. Gran parte de sus males son compartidos por Japón, Reino Unido y toda la Eurozona. Por todo el bloque occidental, en general. Pero cómo éste todavía ocupa un lugar de primacía en las finanzas internacionales, lo que ocurra allí nos afectará a todos. Y no será agradable… Eso lo tengo bastante claro.

*Las deudas de Estados Unidos, son impagables
*


Para saber de lo que estamos hablando, tenemos que sacar los números. *El crecimiento de la deuda crece a un ritmo infinitamente superior al del PIB del país. O dicho de otro modo: Estados Unidos está muy lejos de generar suficiente riqueza para pagar sus obligaciones a corto, medio o largo plazo*. La gran prensa económica está entusiasmada con la idea de que este año el déficit público podría ser inferior al billón de dólares –en parte, porque la subida de impuestos decretada por el gobierno actual implica menos emisiones del Tesoro-; pero se les “olvida” la tendencia de los últimos años y de que el crecimiento económico actual tampoco podrá respaldar semejante gasto.



Relación histórica Deuda (incluye la deuda federal, estatal, corporativa y de consumo)-PIB

En 40 años, la deuda total ha pasado de 2 a 56 billones de dólares. Sólo en el apartado de la deuda federal, desde el año 2000, ésta se ha incrementado en 11 billones. Esto debería asustar al más pintado… Sobre todo ahora, porque *la administración Obama ha gastado tanto como: los 42 presidentes anteriores!* Para muchos republicanos este camino de endeudamiento colosal no lleva a ninguna parte. Pero para los demócratas que controlan el gobierno, es una “obligación” sine qua non para reactivar el consumo, que quedó muy tocado tras el comienzo de la Gran Recesión. Desde entonces han implementado un montón de medidas keynesianas en apoyo de los más desfavorecidos, para que éstos mejoren su capacidad adquisitiva de un modo indirecto y, de paso, se pongan a consumir. Entre las medidas implementadas, tenemos: el aumento del subsidio por desempleo, la ampliación del programa de ayuda alimenticia, las ayudas estatales a los discapacitados, etc.

Aunque la medida estrella del programa demócrata ha sido la extensión del seguro médico obligatorio para los 30 o 40 millones de ciudadanos que todavía carecen de él. Se trata de un seguro médico privado, financiado por el Estado, cuya legislación fue aprobada en marzo de 2010 a través de la “The Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act”; también conocida como Obamacare. Mediante la Obamacare, el Medicare –que cubre la asistencia sanitaria a los mayores de 65 años- y el Medicaid –que asiste a los pobres-, casi todos los estadounidenses tienen cubierta sus necesidades sanitarias más perentorias. Sin embargo, como estos programas son muy costosos, el gobierno tiene que recurrir a más impuestos, a los recortes presupuestarios y a más emisiones del Tesoro para poder financiarlos. Obama lo quiere hacer todo a la vez, pero los republicanos no están por la labor. Ni les gustan los impuestos, ni los recortes que propone el presidente. Y la mitad del partido está muy preocupado por la sostenibilidad de la deuda a largo plazo. No es para menos… Laurence Kotlikoff, de la Universidad de Boston, ha calculado que Estados Unidos necesitará 222 billones de dólares en los próximos 20 años, sólo para pagar las pensiones, los costes sanitarios y el pago de los intereses de la deuda. *Como sucede con todo el bloque occidental, los estadounidenses se enfrentan al peliagudo problema de la jubilación de los baby-boomers, cuya manutención nadie sabe cómo sufragar...
*

*El papel de la FED
*
Una de las cosas más extraordinarias de esta crisis, es que los encargados de resolverla no piensan a largo plazo. Los políticos sólo piensan en su reelección y los encargados de la política monetaria lo fían todo a una recuperación que no termina de llegar. Como si con la ansiada recuperación se fueran a solucionar todos los males…

Desde que empezó la Gran Recesión en 2008, el banco central norteamericano ha puesto en marcha varias medidas para revitalizar la economía desde “arriba” y desde “abajo”. Lo que está haciendo la Reserva Federal se me escapa por completo… porque aunque parece que lo apuesta todo a la inflación, luego coquetea descaradamente con el “lado oscuro de la fuerza”. A ella dedicaré un artículo entero cuando hable del “tercer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario”. Hasta entonces, me enfocaré sólo en una parte de su política monetaria; en los famosos Quantitative Easing (QE), para tratar de explicar lo que está haciendo.

Mediante la impresión masiva de dinero, los responsables de la FED están comprando deuda pública soberana y títulos respaldados por hipotecas que están en poder de los bancos o de sociedades hipotecarias como Freddie Mac o Fannie Mae.

*Actualmente, el tío Ben está financiando el 70% del déficit público norteamericano*. El Tesoro emite deuda y la Reserva Federal la compra a través de sociedades intermediarias (los famosos “dealers”, porque la ley le impide hacerlo directamente). De este modo, el gobierno tiene liquidez de sobra para financiar los programas keynesianos que pretenden estimular el consumo interno. Ante semejante demanda, el yield del bono a 10 años no ha dejado de caer y caer… lo cuál es una buena noticia, porque el Estado puede seguir despilfarrando sin tener que pagar un sobrecoste por la deuda creciente. Asimismo, la bajada de los tipos de interés ha sido aprovechada por el sector inmobiliario para reactivar el mercado de la vivienda; pues el gravamen que los estadounidenses pagan por sus hipotecas, está estrechamente vinculado al interés que el país paga por sus bonos. Salvando todas las distancias, en España ocurre algo parecido cuando baja el euribor; pues el ciudadano común paga menos por su hipoteca y tiene más dinero en mano para gastar.

Por otro lado, *la Reserva Federal está imprimiendo dinero para comprar valores respaldados por títulos hipotecarios*. Os acordáis de los CDO? Si no los recordáis, os diré que se trata de un derivado financiero que engloba hipotecas de distinta calidad. Los bancos mezclan “churras” con “merinas” en este producto, para luego vendérselo a otros bancos, hedge funds y demás. Al principio de la crisis, los CDO se quedaron sin mercado debido a los impagos del crédito subprime… pero la FED se las ha ingeniado para revitalizar este segmento gracias a sus compras, por valor de 40.000 millones de dólares al mes. Por eso no debería extrañarnos que el mercado de la vivienda haya repuntado un poco en los últimos años; porque ante tamañas inyecciones de liquidez, el balance de los bancos se ha ido restaurando y éstos se han animado a prestar en el único sector que cuenta con el respaldo total de las autoridades. Luego, la paulatina subida de los precios de las casas ha sido aprovechada por muchos propietarios para obtener más crédito de las entidades financieras cuando lo necesitan.

Así que *a través de los QE*, el banco central financia al gobierno, a la banca y a los propietarios de vivienda. Ah! Y que no se me olvide: *también financia a Wall Street*.



Cuando la FED está de compras (POMO), los bancos inyectan parte de ese dinero en Bolsa

*Sea por mandato de la FED o por el interés de los propios bancos, éstos inyectan parte del dinero que reciben por su bonos o títulos respaldados por hipotecas, en la Bolsa*. Es su forma particular de financiar la actividad empresarial y de fomentar el consumo entre el 11% de estadounidenses que invierten en el mercado de acciones.

*Un crecimiento a crédito
*
Con tantas ayudas a costa del erario público y de la riqueza que se extrae a las generaciones futuras… Vengan del tío Ben o del gobierno, no debería sorprendernos que se haya reactivado el consumo. Otra cosa muy distinta, es que lo haya hecho al ritmo esperado. En muchos países, todas estas medidas de apoyo habrían sido aprovechadas por la ciudadanía para ahorrar. Pero los yanquees están hechos de otra pasta. *Desde hace décadas sólo saben gastar y gastar y, aunque ahora consumen a menor ritmo, todavía gastan “lo que no tienen”.*



Caída progresiva de los ingresos personales

Por supuesto, la caída de los ingresos puede explicarse por el deterioro del mercado laboral y por la subida de la inflación (que no recoge, vaya casualidad… el sobrecoste del precio del petróleo y de los alimentos). Pero no importa, los ciudadanos siguen consumiendo porque, como les pasaba a “los perros de Pavlov”, están condicionados a hacerlo.

*Los números son terroríficos. El 43% de las familias gasta más de lo que ingresa al año y desde 1971, el consumo a crédito ha aumentado la friolera de un 1700%!* Debido a las peculiares características del sistema de crédito norteamericano, que valora el historial de crédito por encima de todo lo demás (cualquier persona puede comprarse un coche o una casa aunque no tenga “ni un clavel”… simplemente, porque el sistema informa de que es un buen pagador), muchísimos estadounidenses tiran de las tarjetas de crédito para sobrevivir. Para los españoles esto es inconcebible, pero allí es de lo más natural… Como consecuencia de todo esto el 46% de los ciudadanos arrastra deudas crónicas en sus tarjetas de crédito; cuya cuantía, en el caso de los propietarios de vivienda, promedia la friolera de 15.956 dólares per cápita.

Hasta ahora, las entidades financieras le han dado cuerda a todo esto porque el precio del dinero se mantiene excepcionalmente bajo. De modo que si una persona no puede pagar, refinancian su deuda a un vencimiento más largo para que pueda pagarla en cómodos plazos. Lo cuál nos lleva a una situación de los más curiosa; porque si un país refinancia su deuda a largo plazo incurre en default –en impago- y si lo hacen decenas de millones de estadounidenses, pues no pasa nada.

*En cuánto al gobierno*, está en una situación parecida a la de sus ciudadanos. *Vive muy por encima de sus posibilidades. Exactamente igual que en Japón y que en la mayoría de naciones occidentales. Por eso están imprimiendo dinero*. Mientras la FED provea no hay por qué preocuparse. O sí? A nadie parece importarle que acumule en su balance los bonos del Estado que nadie compra y toda la morralla invendible del sector inmobiliario. *Pero si suben los tipos de interés… “virgencita, virgencita, déjame como estoy!”. El tinglado que han montado podría venirse abajo*, con nefastas consecuencias para la economía mundial.

*La subida de tipos y el Peak de la deuda
*
Desde hace 5 meses, *el interés que Estados Unidos paga por el bono a 10 años ha subido del 1’6 al 2’65%* (aunque ha llegado casi al 3%). Esta escalada va totalmente en contra de los propósitos de la Reserva Federal y del gobierno, porque las deudas se agrandan y se amplia el gap respecto al escaso crecimiento económico el país. No hay que ser un genio en economía para entender que si esta tendencia se consolida, todos los esfuerzos para revitalizar el consumo y el sector de la vivienda caerán en saco roto. En ese caso el PIB retrocedería aún más, la creación de empleo se detendría y los bancos restringirían el crédito. Una situación deflacionaria en toda regla, motivada por el primer jinete del Apocalipsis del Armagedón.

Ante esta situación, sugen 2 preguntas: quién está vendiendo los bonos y por qué? *Sabemos que los japoneses y los chinos se están deshaciendo de ellos*. Y por cierto, también los está vendiendo JPMorgan (una iniciativa de lo más chocante). Lo extraordinario de todo esto es que el mercado los vende a un ritmo superior del que la FED los compra a través del QE. Por eso suben los tipos de interés y por eso ya han surgido algunas voces que especulan con la posibilidad de que el tío Ben pierda el control de la situación. Marc Faber es uno de ellos. El panorama es el siguiente: *si el banco central reduce la impresión de dinero, los tipos subirán; pero si la incrementa para igualar la apuesta del mercado, éste podría incrementar las ventas*.

Mientras tanto, el yield del bono a 30 años sigue subiendo.



Estos bonos están fuera del alcance de la Reserva Federal, porque el aumento de los tipos depende de las expectativas de inflación a largo plazo. Así que sí, parece que hay un montón de gente cabreada con la política ultraexpansiva de la FED…

Mientras tanto, la subida de las tasas de interés está causando estragos en todas partes. Como ahora los bonos valen entre un 5 y un 10% menos que hace unos meses, muchos fondos de inversión, hedge funds, bancos de inversión y la propia FED, están muy preocupados no sólo por la caída de la rentabilidad de las carteras, sino por la posibilidad de que puedan entrar en pérdidas en el futuro. Dejo a un lado el tema de los derivados porque daría para un artículo entero… aunque a nadie se le escapa que la subida del yield incrementará las pérdidas en este tipo de productos que está en el balance de los bancos. Y respecto al sector inmobiliario… *Se acabó la fiesta! Desde abril, las solicitudes de nuevas hipotecas han caído un 60%*; sobre todo porque las letras se han encarecido 200 dólares al mes (ahora el norteamericano medio paga 766 dólares por ellas en lugar de los 566 que pagaba hace unos meses).

*En definitiva, el país se dirige a velocidad de crucero a un punto de no retorno en el que las deudas imposibilitarán cualquier posibilidad de crecimiento. Desde 1990 el PIB ha crecido un 75%; mientras que la deuda global lo ha hecho un 328% y el balance de la FED se ha hinchado un 600%*. Si no han alcanzado ya el Peak de la deuda, les falta muy poco… Por eso no me extraña que republicanos y demócratas anden a la greña para saber como salen de este entuerto. *Cuando lleguen a este punto de no retorno, sólo podrán hacerse dos cosas: impagar (default) o hiperinflacionar, con la consiguiente devaluación salvaje del dólar*. Es imposible sostener durante años, un escaso crecimiento a cuenta de la burbuja del Estado. Los que tienen T-Bonds a 10 años lo saben: los chinos y los japoneses lo saben, JPMorgan lo sabe, Marc Faber, Terence Burnham y otros lo saben. Y ahora que han elegido a Yellen para sustituir a Bernanke… es muy posible que ya sepamos por dónde van los tiros. Todo esto suena a “Game Over”. Vamos a cogernos los machos y a rezar… porque el primer jinete no viaja sólo, hay otros detrás de él.


Hamijos, antes de impagar: o aplican una quita brutal a los depósitos o diluyen deudas con la hiperinflación que se caga la perra.

No dejéis pasar el tiempo, haced los deberes ...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IsIvv3rITt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bubbler (13 Oct 2013)

Del 04-jun-2013, 18:24



bubbler dijo:


> ...
> 
> Otra cosilla, está relacionada con el dinero en efectivo, y es que me han explicado que existe "efectivo ilegítimo", que son billetes que realmente no son falsificaciones, sino que podría dar el visto bueno por el BdE como auténtico, aunque no haya sido fabricado por la FNMT por ejemplo... Me han explicado que este fenómeno existe a nivel mundial, que se ha experimentado en ZBW (indican que en baja intensidad); por lo que se deduce que por ejemplo China tiene las planchas del € y del $ y los otros del yuan... que si no tienen las planchas que da igual y que con un billete y una serie de programas sacan la combinación (colores, formas, marcas de agua, composición de tintes...), vamos que lo sacan en más o menos tiempo; se podría detectar un ilegítimo si pj. tienes dos billetes con el mismo número serie. Me han indicado que no están usando esta técnica (sólo para hacer ciertos experimentos muy controlados), pero que está perfectamente operativa.
> 
> ...



Al lunes, 07/10/13 - 12:34

EEUU lanza un nuevo billete de 100 dólares... por culpa de Corea del Norte ? Bancos centrales ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Bancos centrales en lainformacion.com



> ...
> La mejor copia, el Superdólar norcoreano
> Aunque pueda parecer increíble, la amenaza de la falsificación no procede de bandas organizadas unicamente, sino que alcanza directamente a gobiernos. El régimen de Corea del Norte que actualmente lidera Kim Jong Un, es uno de los países que ha convertido la falsificación de moneda americana como un método más de financiación.Se trata de una acusación que pesa sobre el régimen de Pionyang, ya que las autoridades del Tio Sam aseguran que el régimen comunista fabrica y distribuye millones de dólares norteamericanos falsos. La diplomacia americana ha llegado a usar este asunto para presionar al cerrado régimen comunista.Un informe del Servicio de Investigaciones del Congreso de Estados Unidos señala que Corea del Norte podría haber "ganado de 15 a 25 millones de dólares anualmente durante varios años, mediante el sencillo método de la falsificación. Estos billetes de 100 dólares llamado Se trata de billetes de 100 dólares falsos, apodados Superdólares, que fabricaría el régimen de Pyongyang tras fabricarlos con tal precisión que sólo los bancos del Sistema de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos (FED) pueden distinguirlos de los billetes auténticos.En su momento la BBC informó que el escándalo de los Superdólares habría salido a la luz gracias a un desertor del régimen de Corea del Norte, que ayudó a desmontar la trama de fabricaciójn oficial de dólares en el régimen comunista.
> ...



Aunque ya era sabido desde el 2004
BBC NEWS | Programmes | Panorama | What is a superdollar?


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

Los falsos brotes verdes buscan vuestro dinero !!


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2013)

Patadón pa'rriba.

No dejéis de hacer el homework


----------



## Trikyboy (20 Oct 2013)

Bertok, llevo años leyendo este foro y hasta hace unos días no me decidí a registrarme. Con uno de los que coincido en la opinión de que más pronto que tarde acabaremos cayendo, pero esta vez de verdad, es contigo. El problema, como siempre, es el timing. Siempre lo vemos como "muy cerca" o "inminente" pero de momento...
Y el hilo está desde agosto de 2012 (año y 2 meses), y mientras las impresoras sigan echando humo, me parece que nada...
Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2013)

Trikyboy dijo:


> Bertok, llevo años leyendo este foro y hasta hace unos días no me decidí a registrarme. Con uno de los que coincido en la opinión de que más pronto que tarde acabaremos cayendo, pero esta vez de verdad, es contigo. El problema, como siempre, es el timing. Siempre lo vemos como "muy cerca" o "inminente" pero de momento...
> Y el hilo está desde agosto de 2012 (año y 2 meses), y mientras las impresoras sigan echando humo, me parece que nada...
> Un saludo.



El timing es imposible de saber con certeza. Cada vez estamos más cerca.

Ya sabemos que aplicarán quita o meterán inflación. En amos casos han enseñado la patita ....

Que tarden en hacerlo es una bendición que permitirá a unos cuantos terminar de hacer los deberes. Pocos son porque en este país no hay más que tontacos y wannabes como vemos a diario.

Ya están pensando en comprarse otro zulaco en cuanto puedan.

No lo saben todavía pero son putos exclavos del sistema ::::::

Amén y bienvenido


----------



## vettonio (20 Oct 2013)

Los brotes verdes desaparecen con las primeras heladas. (Viejo proverbio burbujo)


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2013)

vettonio dijo:


> Los brotes verdes desaparecen con las primeras heladas. (Viejo proverbio burbujo)



That's the fact !!!

Winter is coming


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Oct 2013)

Tutoriales de un manitas Michael Davis (usamericano y en inglés, no podía ser de otra forma):
Michael Davis Publishing - Mike's World.

A destacar:
Fabricación casera de aerogeneradores:
How I built an electricity producing wind turbine

Índice de tutoriales para fabricación de paneles solares y sistema de seguimiento solar:
My Home-Built Solar Panel Projects


Extra bonus:
Living Off the Grid: Free Yourself


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

Ron Paul arreando estopa ...

[YOUTUBE]HiNqKoZR3ns[/YOUTUBE]

Estad preparados y no os dejéis engañar con falsas ilusiones del establishment.


----------



## johnston (28 Oct 2013)

Fosz2,excelentes links. Muchas gracias 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2013)

johnston dijo:


> Fosz2,excelentes links. Muchas gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk



Actualizado el 2º post

2.1.9, 2.1.10, 2.2.12 y 2.2.13. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2013)

*La gran mentira usana
*
29 Uncomfortable Truths About Soaring Poverty In America | Zero Hedge

Did you know that the number of Americans on welfare is higher than the number of Americans that have full-time jobs? Did you know that 1.2 million public school students in the U.S. are currently homeless? Anyone that uses the term "economic recovery" to describe what is happening in the United States today is being deeply insulting to the nearly 150 million Americans that are considered to be either "poor" or "low income" at this point. Yes, things are great in New York City, Washington D.C. and San Francisco, but almost everywhere else economic conditions continue to steadily get worse. 

The gap between the wealthy and the poor is at a level that America has never seen before, and this is beginning to create a "Robin Hood mentality" that could cause a tremendous amount of social chaos in the years ahead. Anger at the "haves" in America continues to rise at a very alarming pace, and the "have nots" are becoming increasingly desperate. At some point all of this anger is going to boil over, and you won't want to be anywhere around major population centers when that happens. 

Despite unprecedented borrowing by the federal government in recent years, and despite unprecedented money printing by the Federal Reserve, poverty in the United States keeps getting worse with each passing year. The following are 29 incredible facts which prove that poverty in America is absolutely exploding...

1. What can you say about a nation that has more people getting handouts from the federal government than working full-time? According to the latest numbers from the U.S. Census Bureau, the number of people receiving means-tested welfare benefits is greater than the number of full-time workers in the United States.

2. New numbers have just been released, and they show that the number of public school students in this country that are homeless is at an all-time record high. It is hard to believe, but right now 1.2 million students that attend public schools in America are homeless. That number has risen by 72 percent since the start of the last recession.

3. When I was growing up, it seemed like almost everyone was from a middle class home. But now that has all changed. One recent study discovered that nearly half of all public students in the United States come from low income homes.

4. How can anyone deny that we are a socialist nation when half the people are getting money from the federal government each month? According to the most recent numbers from the U.S. Census Bureau, 49.2 percent of all Americans are receiving benefits from at least one government program.

5. Signs of increasing poverty are even showing up in the wealthiest areas of the nation. According to the New York Post, New York subways are being "overrun with homeless".

6. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, approximately one out of every six Americans is now living in poverty. The number of Americans living in poverty is now at a level not seen since the 1960s.

7. The gap between the rich and the poor in the United States is at an all-time record high. The wealthy may not consider this to be much of a problem, but those at the other end of the spectrum are very aware of this.

8. The "working poor" is one of the fastest growing segments of the U.S. population. At this point, approximately one out of every four part-time workers in America is living below the poverty line.

9. According to numbers provided by Wal-Mart, more than half of their hourly workers make less than $25,000 a year.

10. A recent Businessweek article mentioned a study that discovered that 300 employees at one Wal-Mart in Wisconsin receive a combined total of nearly a million dollars a year in public assistance...

“A decent wage is their demand—a livable wage, of all things,” said Representative George Miller (D-Calif.). The problem with companies like Wal-Mart is their “unwillingness, not their inability, to pay that wage,” he said. “They hand off the difference to taxpayers.” Miller was referring to a congressional report (PDF) released in May that calculated how much Walmart workers rely on public assistance. The study found that the 300 employees at one Supercenter in Wisconsin required some $900,000 worth of public assistance a year.
11. The stock market may be doing great (for the moment), but incomes for average Americans continue to decline. In fact, median household income in the United States has fallen for five years in a row.

12. The quality of the jobs in America has been steadily dropping for years. At this point, one out of every four American workers has a job that pays $10 an hour or less.

13. According to a Gallup poll that was recently released, 20.0% of all Americans did not have enough money to buy food that they or their families needed at some point over the past year. That is just under the record of 20.4% that was set back in November 2008.

14. Young adults are particularly feeling the sting of poverty these days. American families that have a head of household that is under the age of 30 have a poverty rate of 37 percent.

15. As I wrote about a few weeks ago, one out of every five households in the United States is on food stamps. Back in the 1970s, about one out of every 50 Americans was on food stamps.

16. The number of Americans on food stamps now exceeds the entire population of Spain.

17. According to one calculation, the number of Americans on food stamps now exceeds the combined populations of "Alaska, Arkansas, Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Hawaii, Idaho, Iowa, Kansas, Maine, Mississippi, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, West Virginia, and Wyoming."

18. We are told that we live in the "wealthiest nation" on the planet, and yet more than one out of every four children in the United States is enrolled in the food stamp program.

19. The average food stamp benefit breaks down to approximately $4 per person per day.

20. It is being projected that approximately 50 percent of all U.S. children will be on food stamps before they reach the age of 18.

21. Today, approximately 17 million children in the United States are facing food insecurity. In other words, that means that "one in four children in the country is living without consistent access to enough nutritious food to live a healthy life."

22. It may be hard to believe, but approximately 57 percent of all children in the United States are currently living in homes that are considered to be either "low income" or impoverished.

23. The number of children living on $2.00 a day or less in the United States has grown to 2.8 million. That number has increased by 130 percent since 1996.

24. In Miami, 45 percent of all children are living in poverty.

25. In Cleveland, more than 50 percent of all children are living in poverty.

26. According to a recently released report, 60 percent of all children in the city of Detroit are living in poverty.

27. According to a Feeding America hunger study, more than 37 million Americans are now being served by food pantries and soup kitchens.

28. The U.S. government has spent an astounding 3.7 trillion dollars on welfare programs over the past five years.

29. It has been reported that 4 out of every 5 adults in the United States "struggle with joblessness, near-poverty or reliance on welfare for at least parts of their lives".

These poverty numbers keep getting worse year after year no matter what our politicians do.

So is there anyone out there that would still like to argue that we are in an "economic recovery"?

And as I mentioned above, the "have nots" are becoming increasingly angry at the "haves". For example, just check out the following excerpt from a recent New York Post article...

The maniac who butchered a Brooklyn mom and her four young kids confessed that he did it because he was jealous of their way of life, a police source told The Post on Sunday.
“The family had too much. Their income (and) lifestyle was better than his,” the source said.
The bloody suspect was caught holding the kitchen knife he used during the Saturday night rampage inside the Sunset Park apartment where he had been staying with the victims, the source added.
Sadly, this was not an isolated incident. All over the western world, a "Robin Hood mentality" is growing. This is something that I am so concerned about that I made it a big part of my new book. At this point, even wealthy Hollywood-types such as actor Russell Brand are calling for a socialist-style "revolution" and a "massive redistribution of wealth".

Perhaps Brand does not understand that what he is calling for would mean redistributing most of his own wealth away from him.

When the next major wave of the economic collapse strikes, I fear that all of this anger and frustration that are growing among the poor will boil over in some very frightening ways. I believe that we will see a huge spike in crime and that we will eventually see communities all over America looted and burning.

But I am not the only one that is thinking along these lines. A new National Geographic Channel movie entitled "American Blackout" attempts to portray the social chaos that could erupt in the event of an extended national power failure...

American Blackout, National Geographic Channel’s two-hour, edge-of-your-seat movie event imagines the story of a national power failure in the United States caused by a cyberattack — told in real time, over 10 days, by those who kept filming on cameras and phones. You’ll learn what it means to be absolutely powerless.
You can view a clip of the film that was made available by NatGeo for the SHTFplan.com community right here.

What would you do if something like that happened to you?

How would you handle desperate, hungry people at your fence asking for food?

And what if those people were armed and were not "asking nicely" for your food?

Don't ignore what is happening in America right now. It is setting the stage for some very chaotic times.


----------



## grillo35 (29 Oct 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El timing es imposible de saber con certeza. Cada vez estamos más cerca.
> 
> Ya sabemos que aplicarán quita o meterán inflación. En amos casos han enseñado la patita ....
> 
> ...




A la inflacion todavia no se la espera, pero parece que llegara a medio plazo, las quitas ya es otra cosa. En cuanto se distribuya un poco mas de papel toxico periferico entre los fonditos de imbersioh y los abueletes le pegan el rebajon...

Mientras tanto, los pepitorros pagrios estan corriendose de gusto con los enesimos vrotes verdes. Entre eso y el efecto chipre ya estan engañando a los pocos españoles con ahorrillos que quedaban...

Hoy mas que nunca hay que diversificar el patrimonio en buenos fondos de inversion internacionales y no perder de vista el oro por si acaso...8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Oct 2013)

Vayamos pensando en Octubre del 2014 púes...


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

Caviar for thought

[YOUTUBE]ed6gNSZRawY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

UUUpppp !!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

Lo de abrir un restaurante zombie muy opción no es, no? 

Sería mejor un puesto callejero. El público objetivo serían 3 niveles de renta:
- Primero los no boyantes: con la venta de cubitos de starlux 
- Para los menos perjudicados: fish stock ya hecho y caliente
- Para los cómodos/señoritos: A domicilio podría hacer como antes, mandar un empleado con el hueso del jamón y que cociese durante 5 minutos para dar sabor al caldo. Así en 5 ó 6 casas.

Y abriría una franquicia: "el sustanciero".


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Lo de abrir un restaurante zombie muy opción no es, no?
> 
> Sería mejor un puesto callejero. El público objetivo serían 3 niveles de renta:
> - Primero los no boyantes: con la venta de cubitos de starlux
> ...



te has equivocado de hilo no!? ienso:

mejor dejarle el hilo limpito al Sargento ... IMHO 8:

off topics en el chicharro-hilo :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

es que lo ví ahí y me parece un negocio a preparar cuando la gente no tenga ingresos... la kettle pinchada a una farola y caldos de starlux a 30 centimos


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

lo digo porque lo acaba de comentar antes en el HILO (er güeno)

¿no me diga que hemos pensado en lo mismo?

sincronicidad / serendipia ????


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2013)

Se va a cagar la perra ...

El futuro que aguarda – Economía Directa 30-10-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QGsa_QcrVwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

Qué tiempos aquellos ...

[YOUTUBE]iWpuJ1ufNuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iWpuJ1ufNuU[/YOUTUBE]



ese es Edward Hugh?

el de CaixaCatalunya? el que ha palmado a saco de pasta con Depeche? y tiene un nick en el foro?


digo esto, porque tras descubrir el FB de Depeche, se puso en el foro este descubrimiento, fuí a ver su perfil y a los 10 segundos no había amigos nuevos. Al minuto se agregó E.Hugh  

un abrazo campeón!! ::


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

Newsmax's Aftershock Survival Summit


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2013)

Buen analisis en Español. ... la verdad que acojona:

Dficit y deuda de Espaa


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Eym4PwHmUvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Buen analisis en Español. ... la verdad que acojona:
> 
> Dficit y deuda de Espaa



Mientras el BCE mantenga el pesebrete público aquí no va a pasar nada ( al menos a los funcivagos )...y lo de la RBU ni de coña ( o al menos NO para los españoles pagamordidas)...


----------



## sirpask (17 Nov 2013)

Voy a poner esto aqui, por que quiero verlo mañana con mas detenimiento que no se ni que es:

GED VIZ

pero tiene buena pinta.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (17 Nov 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Buen analisis en Español. ... la verdad que acojona:
> 
> Dficit y deuda de Espaa



Anda que en ese blog veo una entrada sobre energía nuclear... y "se ve" entre líneas que el tipo es partidario de la nuke... casualmente no se actualiza desde unos días antes de lo de Fukushima... con dos cojones, no lo ha visto como un tema lo suficientemente importante como para actualizar el puto blog :8: ::


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

75 páginas que bien merecen la pena para saber a qué nos enfrentamos durante los próximos años.

Hacer los deberes es más necesario que nunca.

Enjoy it

Inflationary Deflation: Creating A New Bubble In Money


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Alguna forma de poder leerlo en pdf sin tener que dar los datos que piden en scribd?



http://www.larsschall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Thunder_Road_-_December.pdf


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Importante para reflexionar

[YOUTUBE]-egUK2zaZlo[/YOUTUBE]

Actualizado en 2º post, 5.4.4.


----------



## Leunam (19 Nov 2013)

Te subo el post con mi despensa en progreso:  https://db.tt/wXcQVP3W











Nada, que no se poner fotos :


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2013)

Uuuupppppppppppp


----------



## Whitefang (21 Nov 2013)

Perdón si está repetido. Aquí un foro interesante sobre preparación en distintos escenarios:

&bull; Página principal

Lo leo con cierta regularidad aunque no estoy registrado en el.

PD: Gracias por el hilo bertok

Edito: el foro es salvatuvida


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Nov 2013)

Acabo de descubrir este hilo:"Madre mía 98 paginas para leer" como me lo he perdido, pero bueno todavía estoy a tiempo de aprender un poco antes de que pase algo gordo.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir este hilo:"Madre mía 98 paginas para leer" como me lo he perdido, pero bueno todavía estoy a tiempo de aprender un poco antes de que pase algo gordo.



Pasa y ponte cómodo.

Estás en tu casa.


----------



## Galifrey (23 Nov 2013)

Joder Bertok.

No me extraña que en hilos como el del Trolibex se te trate con tanto respeto.

El hilo es cojonudísimo y necesario, haré difusión entre toda la gente inteligente que conozco.

Y ya me vale, lo acabo de descubrir ahora. Muchas gracias.

Y quisiera hacer un comentario:

No he podido leer el hilo entero, pero por lo visto en las primeras páginas me da la impresión que se aborda el ostión bíblico como si fuese a ser un fenómeno especialmente local. Mi impresión es que "la caída" a la que nos aproximamos va a ser tremendamente global, por lo que en mi opinión puede resultar más fácil prepararse en un entorno conocido que en tierra extraña. Tal vez me haya perdido recomendaciones en cuanto a destinos concretos que penséis van a quedar "vírgenes" del ultraguano, de ser así agradecería referencias.

Particularmente llevo unos años pensando en el asunto. Establecí medidas para diferentes niveles de "crisis" una vez tuve conciencia clara de que se avecinaba algo gordo. Decidí no cipotecarme y vivir sin deudas, diversificar ahorro, aprender lo que pudiese acerca de inversión, trabajar más y gastar menos, cambiar hábitos y concienciar a los más cercanos para que no se derrumbasen ni tuviesen un shock cuando empezaran a ver lo que iban a empezar a ver, para que no se quedasen frustrados con el cambio de paradigma.

No me veo desasiado preparado para el último de los niveles de guano que imaginaba, el mad max premium. Tengo un par de amigos que viven fuera del sistema voluntariamente hace algún tiempo y confío en su ayuda si llega el momento, del mismo modo en que ahora yo les procuro toda la ayuda que puedo desde dentro. Espero sinceramente que no lleguemos al caos total.

¿Como ves el timing en este momento? ¿A que nivel de guano crees que acabaremos llegando?

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Joder Bertok.
> 
> No me extraña que en hilos como el del Trolibex se te trate con tanto respeto.
> 
> ...



Los bancos Centrales no dejan que la deflación depure el sistema y le meten chutes de forma constante.

Lo único que consiguen es alargar el proceso deflacionario aunque con menor intensidad. Lo que está claro es que de aquí saldremos por las bravas con inflación a tope pero antes ocurrirá que la deflación se intensificará con fuerza. Se prevén quiebras a casporro.

A nivel personal, hay 2 máximas y una aspiración. Las máximas: No tener deudas y tener ahorros. La aspiración: Vivir fuera del sistema.

¿Mad max premium?. Millones de endedudados exclavizados de por vida .... el mad max sería mejor para ellos.

El que sepa montárselo, fuera del sistema será el rey. Pensemos que dentro del sistema, las sanguijuelas te llevarán cerca del 50% de tus ingresos.

Nos vemos más allá :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Galifrey (23 Nov 2013)

Tienes toda la razón, de hecho la sociedad se está partiendo en dos lentamente.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, de hecho la sociedad se está partiendo en dos lentamente.



Son ellos o nosotros.

El invento de la clase media post-guerra toca a su fin.

Ahora la mayoría trabajará por un chusco de pan y pagar unas deudas eternas.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 00:00 ----------

Actualizado en 6.2.42.

Excelente video

Watch The Full Program | Inside The Meltdown | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## akalais (25 Nov 2013)




----------



## silverwindow (25 Nov 2013)

Leunam dijo:


> Te subo el post con mi despensa en progreso:  https://db.tt/wXcQVP3W
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder cuanta priva no?


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2013)

Atención al burbujón de las empresas usanas dedicadas al Fracking.

*Debunking the Financials Myths of Fracking
*
[YOUTUBE]6Rs_X6uJD88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2013)

uuuuuuuupppppppppp coño


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2013)

Vale joder!!!

---------- Post added 03-dic-2013 at 23:27 ----------

No olvidéis ir renovando el "stock".


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

It's time to read.

*CODE RED: How to protect your savings from the coming crisis
*







[YOUTUBE]NgtOtt7aU5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2013)

Los chutes de los QEs usanos están retrasando lo inevitable ...

[YOUTUBE]4mn4ujPLKvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2013)

*No olvidemos hacer los deberemos.
*
El default va a ser estratosférico

La huida hacia delante de Mariano Rajoy - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*La huida hacia delante de Mariano Rajoy
*
06.12.2013 Tags>Gasto públicoPIBAusteridadBCEEurozonaSector exteriorTipos de interés5
AA
La pretendida estabilización de la economía no esconde más que medidas cosméticas y un desorbitado déficit que nos abocan a una nueva intervención

Cuentan que cierto dictador latinoamericano, un par de años después del golpe de Estado que le llevó al poder, definió la evolución del país con una frase lapidaria: “Hemos dado un giro de 360 grados a la situación”. Mariano Rajoy bien podría hacer suya esta afirmación. Analizando la segunda legislatura de Zapatero y la primera –y esperemos que última– de Rajoy, vemos una evolución muy similar. Ambas comenzaron con un espectacular declive de la economía, más grave en el 2008 pero terrible también en 2012, seguido de una cuasi-estabilización por el brutal endeudamiento público, con el estilo del keynesianismo más zafio que nadie pueda imaginar. A continuación, en la segunda legislatura de ZP llegaron las llamadas de Bruselas, y tras las medidas de recorte la economía se vino abajo otra vez, precipitando la catástrofe electoral del PSOE. Ambos, ZP en 2010 y Mariano ahora, han presumido de que la economía iba para arriba otra vez y que ya veíamos la luz al final del túnel. Lástima que las luces fueran las del tren de la troika que nos iba –y nos va– a pasar por encima.

Digámoslo claro: las cuentas públicas españolas asustan al miedo. La Administración central, en los diez primeros meses del año, tiene un déficit de caja reconocido 8.000 millones mayor que en 2012, y sólo el hecho de que han recurrido de forma masiva a la contabilidad creativa ha permitido que no sea superior, pues la necesidad de endeudamiento ha sido 32.000 millones de euros mayor. Recordemos que aquí no tenemos en cuenta los rescates al sector financiero. Esto lo vemos en los nefastos gráficos que se muestran a continuación.



Pero la historia no acaba aquí. Aunque las CCAA informan de sus cuentas con mucho retraso, ya tenemos los datos a mitad de año, y no sólo no reducen el déficit, sino que lo empeoran levemente, desde 8.156 a 8.166 millones. Por lo tanto por aquí no hay ningún tipo de alivio, y recordemos que las trampas contables de las CCAA, vía sobre todo de las famosas “facturas en el cajón”, son legendarias.

La Seguridad Social, por su parte, sólo logra encubrir su desastrosa evolución gracias a las abultadísimas transferencias del Estado, que casi se duplican (7.100 millones), y a pesar de ello cierran septiembre con unas cuentas que se deterioran en 385 millones.

Si la economía ha dejado de caer es principalmente por ese incremento del gasto público. Lo malo es que el dinero no va hacia quienes lo necesitan, sino hacia quienes causaron la crisis. Aunque a lo mejor lo que ocurre es que el Gobierno piensa que ellos son los más necesitados
Como los ingresos fiscales a día de hoy están prácticamente estabilizados, la única conclusión posible es que la famosa austeridad no es sino una milonga que se ha vendido a Europa, al menos en el agregado del sector público, y que el gasto público sigue aumentando. Si bien hay sectores damnificados por las medidas del Gobierno, posiblemente no por cuestiones de austeridad sino por motivos ideológicos, los números nos están diciendo justo lo contrario, y si la economía ha dejado de caer es principalmente por ese incremento del gasto público. Lo malo es que el dinero no va hacia quienes lo necesitan, sino hacia quienes causaron la crisis. Aunque a lo mejor lo que ocurre es que el Gobierno piensa que ellos son los más necesitados.

Otra causa, aunque menor, de que se haya estabilizado la economía responde a factores totalmente exógenos, y es que la percepción de que el euro se iba a romper ha desaparecido y los enormes flujos financieros negativos que tuvimos hasta la mitad de 2012 se han invertido: en lo que va de 2013 han entrado 46.000 millones de euros, frente a los 224.000 que salieron en 2012. Si bien el BCE compensó en buena medida este caos en la balanza financiera, el dinero no llegó a fluir del mismo modo por la economía. Pero en modo alguno es mérito de esta inversión en los flujos financieros es del Gobierno, sino de una Eurozona comprometida a sostener el euro a costa de lo que sea.

Pese a lo que se suele decir, el sector exterior no ha contribuido en nada a la estabilización, ya que la economía ha permanecido estable desde hace muchos trimestres en el entorno del 2% del PIB, siendo el peor trimestre desde 2010 el tercero de 2013, con sólo 1,4 puntos de contribución positiva al PIB. Esto ha ocurrido precisamente por el repunte de la demanda interna auspiciado por el gasto público.

¿Dónde puede terminar esta situación? Evidentemente en ningún sitio bueno. A la vista de que el endeudamiento público no cesa en su trayectoria de crecimiento suicida, está claro que la UE no tendrá más remedio que tomar medidas tarde o temprano. ¿Se puede saber cuándo? Evidentemente, no. Los pagos por intereses, y aunque la deuda sea enorme, aún son tolerables gracias a los bajos tipos de interés. Pero no hay duda alguna de que, a menos que se produzcan fuertes crecimientos de la economía, se alcanzará un punto en que, aun con bajos tipos, los pagos de intereses no serán tolerables. Antes de alcanzar ese punto la UE intervendrá. Y en el momento en que lo haga se hará patente que los cimientos en que se basa esta estabilización de la economía descansan sobre arenas movedizas. Carpe diem, Mariano.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2013)

bastante interesante

[YOUTUBE]K11V3pFMq1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Dic 2013)

Up,up,up....q vienen curvas...::::


----------



## Ajoporro (9 Dic 2013)

Caballeros, el primer trimestre del 2014 será catastrófico. Las ventas minoristas de este mes de Diciembre han sido pésimas. Tradicionalmente, las empresas han hecho su balance en el segundo semestre del año, en Noviembre - Diciembre, si me apuran, con una subida muy fuerte del consumo interno. Normalmente les diría lo que haría yo para el próximo años, pero esta vez me lo voy a callar, que cada perro lama su pijo, la competencia el próximo año será a cara de perro, ni márgenes comerciales ni pollas, o vendes a cómo sea o cierras .. escoge. Aparentemente, el BCE va a dar barra libre de crédito a las empresas para que vendan a cómo sea antes de cerrar y atrasar la agonía un poco más. Lo que me lleva a pensar que, el 2014 será malísimo, pero venderemos, aunque sea sin ningún margen, pero el 2015 y 2016 cerraremos, dejaremos de vender y estaremos superendeudados, si es que se puede estar más. El BCE tiene la opción de no dar crédito a manta este 2014, ¡ ufff !, será un alivio, una muerte rápida, pero me da la sensación que nos alargarán el sufrimiento. ¿Y después, qué? .. ¿ Una guerra mundial, un reseteo mundial, una invasión extraterrestre? ...


----------



## efecto_dragui (9 Dic 2013)

Madre mia y los bancos empufando a la gente con planes y fondos garantizados por deuda del reino de españa, y productos ligados a la renta variable...otra estafita mas gestandose sin comtemplaciones. 

Por no hablar de las hipotecas a 40 años y loan to value del 100% que estan volviendo a conceder estos malnacidos con le beneplacito de los lametraserillos del banco de españa...::

Para la cartera: Renta fija triple A de verdad a corto plazo, algo de oro, y algo de emrgentes, el resto ni tocarlo...8:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2013)

Si estimado efecto_dragui

Y Bankia vendiendo planes de pensiones, cuando lo vi me dio la risa loca delante de la familia.

Saludos


----------



## juanfer (9 Dic 2013)

evoilado dijo:


> El otro día escuché que en Bulgaria hay un 49% de tasa de paro (la real no de el organismo homónimo al SEPE), y es un país de la UE!!
> 
> Pues eso, capito?



Pues hablo con Bulgaros y me dicen que alli hay mas trabajo que aqui. Bueno pienso que porque estan aqui entonces.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2013)

Terminad de hacer los deberes, corred y no miréis atrás .....


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2013)

A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse el pañal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vaya papeleta se va a comer J. Yellen ::::::

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La ortodoxia se empieza a asustar

*La ortodoxia se empieza a asustar
*
Después de más de seis años de intensa recesión, ninguna de las causas que originaron la actual crisis sistémica -un volumen brutal de deuda y una banca insolvente- se ha solucionado. En vez de corregir estos dos desequilibrios, mediante una reestructuración de la banca y una quita ordenada de deuda, se han aplicado una serie de políticas económicas que han empobrecido a la ciudadanía y que no han solventado ninguno de estos problemas.

La deuda y el déficit público que se pretendían reducir con recortes y más recortes no paran de crecer. Además, las autoridades políticas y económicas tratan de ocultar la situación real del sistema financiero occidental. Sin embargo, la situación está ya fuera de control. *Bastará solo con que aumente la aversión al riesgo de los mercados y eso, tarde o temprano, pasará.
*
Estas ideas que en principio enarbolábamos economistas desde la heterodoxia, resulta que empiezan también a ser asimiladas por parte de la ortodoxia dominante. Se puede decir que la ortodoxia se empieza a asustar. Veamos dos botones de muestra, una conferencia a finales de noviembre de uno de los economistas por antonomasia del establishment, Larry Summers, y las últimas declaraciones de uno de los últimos premios Nobel de economía, Eugene Fama.

*Las hipótesis de Summers y Fama
*
*Summers sostiene que sobre la economía mundial se cierne la amenaza de un estancamiento de 30 años*. Su argumento es contundente: la economía mundial padece de un exceso de ahorro en relación con las inversiones. Si el tipo de interés real es negativo, argumenta el otrora asesor de Bill Clinton y Barack Obama, el sector privado, incluso en condiciones favorables, muestra poco interés en la inversión.

¿Se acuerdan ustedes de nuestro argumento? Exactamente, la paradoja del ahorro. En el blog anterior comentábamos como una de las mayores sandeces que uno puede leer en ciertos informes es que la reducción de deuda de empresas y familias, y por ende el incremento del ahorro de ambos, es un síntoma de recuperación de la economía. Justamente es lo contrario, es el diagnóstico de que estamos en una recesión de balances. Por lo tanto, la argumentación de Summers se encuadraría en la paradoja del ahorro.

Para enfrentarse a esta situación del estancamiento permanente, Wolfgang Münchau, coeditor del Financial Times y columnista del semanario alemán Spiegel, propone tres medidas muy distintas a las utilizadas hasta ahora. Por un lado, *abolir el dinero en efectivo*. Eso permitiría a los bancos centrales rebajar los tipos de interés por debajo de cero, porque la gente ya no podría guardar en casa el dinero en efectivo. Por otro, *nacionalizar también todo el sector financiero y rebajar los intereses del crédito a la inversión, situándolos por debajo del tipo de interés de los mercados*. Y por último, puesto que lo que tenemos es una carencia de inversiones en relación con el ahorro, también, *el Estado podría promover inversiones públicas masivas para subir el tipo de interés de equilibrio*.

Pero no sólo ha sido Lawrence Summers. Esta semana, Eugene Fama, quien recogió su premio Nobel de economía por sus teorías y modelos de economía financiera, basados en hipótesis falsas, mostraba su preocupación por la deuda. *Concretamente prevé que los crecientes y elevados déficits y deudas públicas de los países europeos y Estados Unidos, en parte como consecuencia de las medidas que el mismo fomentaba, implican un riesgo de recesión global en 2014: "Podría llegar un punto en el que los mercados financieros digan que ninguna de sus deudas mantiene su credibilidad y que no se pueden autofinanciar… Si se produce otra recesión, va a ser mundial"*, advirtió. Ello se debería extender al brutal volumen de deuda privada, impagable.

*La segunda fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016)
*
En septiembre de este año publiqué un documento de trabajo en la Fundación 1º de mayo, bajo el título La Segunda Fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016). Lo que pretendía era no solo poner en duda las afirmaciones de recuperación económica global sino demostrar que estábamos ante una salida en falso de la crisis. *La dinámica de la actual crisis sistémica se agudizará en los siguientes trimestres y el colapso a nivel económico, financiero y social de Occidente podría ser total. Para ello bastará solo con que aumente la aversión al riesgo de los mercados*.

*Como la mayor parte de activos financieros están sobrevalorados, es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los mismos*. Recientemente Financial Times ha recogido los resultados de un pequeño estudio desarrollado por el economista Andrew Wilkinson en Miller Tabak & Co donde se muestra la fuerte sobrevaloración de distintas índices bursátiles mundiales. *En dicho estudio el índice bursátil más sobrevalorado es el Ibex 35, es decir, la bolsa española*.

¿Qué pasará si los mercados incrementan la aversión al riesgo? Muy sencillo. Los tipos de interés a largo plazo repuntarán con fuerza, las bolsas caerán, los diferenciales de crédito se ampliarán, las materias primas se debilitarán, y la volatilidad se disparará. En ese escenario se activará un círculo infernal que se irá retroalimentando: crisis de deuda-crisis bancaria-deflación por endeudamiento. Entonces, *la recesión global emergerá con fuerza*.


----------



## marquen2303 (11 Dic 2013)

*Kaspersky: "Internet podría morir en 2014"*

http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/113917-kaspersky-internet-podria-morir-2014


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Dic 2013)

No creo en el madmax, pero esto me hace pensar:



Fukushima: David Suzuki afirma que otro terremoto 7 (escala Richter) = bye bye Japón + costa oeste EE.UU | Altea te quiero verde


----------



## juanfer (14 Dic 2013)

Hilo interesante sobre Argentina y como podemos terminar aquí en unos años.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=484719


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppp coño


----------



## sirpask (15 Dic 2013)

¿Es posible vivir al margen de los bancos? Te mostramos las alternativas


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2013)

Felices Fiestas ::::::

http://www.saladeinversion.es/asset...do_mas_sorprendentes_para_2014_17-12-2013.pdf


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1y8B-J3CWzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2013)

Mi primera aportación, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción:

*Guía de supervivencia contra drones* de "La Próxima Guerra Mundial"

Drone Survival Guide

Saludos

PD: a ver si alguien se anima y lo traduce al español


----------



## agua102 (22 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse el pañal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Vaya papeleta se va a comer J. Yellen ::::::
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2013)

Buen artículo. Recomiendo el disfrute de escuchar diversas ponencias de George Seldin (por ejemplo en Youtube).

Cien años de la FED o por qué habría que cerrarla - Blogs de Big Data

*Cien años de la FED o por qué habría que cerrarla
*

En un día como hoy, *hace 100 años, se aprobaba la Federal Reserve Act o Ley de la Reserva Federal, que cerraba una etapa (de casi 150 años) de banca libre*. Como en toda institución de larga tradición, pueden observarse etapas de éxito y otras de fracaso, y sería injusto no reconocer las primeras. Comoquiera que estos días leerán múltiples loas y alabanzas a esta maquinaria de manipulación del dinero, he preferido centrarme en un par de detalles que, por ellos mismos, ya justificarían su cierre.

Como en la actualidad, el papel de la Reserva Federal durante la crisis que dio lugar a la Gran Depresión de los años 30 fue absolutamente determinante. De acuerdo con Milton Friedman y Anne Schwartz, la Reserva Federal fue causa de la misma al impedir… la inflación, esto es, por cumplir con ese primer mandato que estaba grabado con letras de molde en el Libro del Buen Banquero. Esta acusación está en la línea de la argumentación de Irving Fisher, maestro de Friedman y, para él, “el mejor economista del s. XX”, afirmación que duele a todas las escuelas de pensamiento económico por igual, ya sean keynesianos, monetaristas o austriacos.

Tal y como apunto en Retorno al patrón oro, de próxima publicación en Ed. Deusto, la argumentación de Fisher era que el crecimiento de los felices veinte procedía fundamentalmente de dos factores: la prohibición del alcohol y la gestión de la moneda que los índices que él había creado permitían a la Reserva Federal, mediante la política de estabilización del dólar que él había planteado en su obra de 1923; esa forma científica de actuar supone adecuar la oferta monetaria a las necesidades específicas de cada circunstancia, de acuerdo con lo señalado por los indicadores económicos que él mismo acababa de poner a disposición de la sociedad.

*La combinación de unos índices de precios (muy potentes pero aún defectuosos) con la intervención de la Reserva Federal en la determinación de los tipos de interés provocó un efecto de ocultación de la inflación que el propio Fisher reconoció, siquiera sutilmente, en su importante obra de 1932, al señalar algunas “imperfecciones teóricas”*. Tales no deben preocuparnos per se, pues los índices de precios se corrigen constantemente desde entonces; sin embargo, lo que sí debe preocuparnos es la pretensión de encerrar la actividad de consumo de los individuos en indicadores parciales y, más aún, emplearlos como definitivos, sin crítica alguna.

El incremento de cuatro mil millones de dólares en solo un año no era por necesidades del comercio, así que se desvió hacia los mercados financieros
No tiene en cuenta Fisher el efecto desestabilizador que tuvo la Reserva Federal al reducir los tipos de interés durante la Gran Depresión del 6% al 1,5% y doblar la oferta monetaria entre 1929 y 1932; sí, efectivamente, puede hablarse como hace White de una Greenspan put en los años 20. Esto nos devuelve a la argumentación fundamental de Friedman, para quien esta inundación de liquidez no fue suficiente; “por cada 100 dólares en papel moneda, en depósitos, en efectivo, en divisas, existentes en 1929, en 1933 quedaban sólo 67”, señaló en una entrevista en 2000.

En los años previos al shock de 1929, los depósitos totales de los bancos miembros de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU pasaron de 28.270 millones de dólares en marzo de 1924 a 32.457 millones en junio de 1925, para ascender a los 47.000 millones de forma casi inmediata. El incremento de cuatro mil millones de dólares en solo un año no era por necesidades del comercio, así que se desvió hacia los mercados financieros. Adquisiciones de bonos, acciones, colaterales de bonos, hipotecas compradas por los bancos… Señala Anderson que “esta inmensa expansión del crédito (…) creó la ilusión de capital ilimitado”.

Friedman y Schwartz calculan el incremento de la oferta monetaria entre 1921 y 1929 desde los 39.000 a los 57.000 millones de dólares, cifras muy en línea con las ofrecidas por Rothbard, que van de los 37.000 millones de dólares a los 55.000. El inicio de las operaciones de mercado abierto en 1923 por el banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, forzado por su falta de oro, marcó un cambio de tendencia en las expectativas de los especuladores, que desde entonces saben que con una alta probabilidad la Reserva Federal acabará recomprando los títulos valores en un momento dado. Entre noviembre de 1923 y el verano de 1924, los bonos del tesoro en poder de la Reserva Federal pasaron de 73.000.000 dólares a 477.000.000 dólares, un aumento de 6,5 veces. Si la cantidad es sorprendente por su enormidad, más aún resulta al tratarse de un tipo de operaciones, estas de mercado abierto, que estaban prohibidas por los estatutos de las distintas reservas federales y no se legalizaron hasta unos diez años después. Ciertamente, existió una contracción de la oferta monetaria a raíz del crac bursátil, aunque no fue esta la causa de la depresión, sino la consecuencia, como podrán leer en el libro. Así pues, la Fed no sólo impulsó la crisis (por razones distintas a las planteadas por Friedman y Schwartz), sino que lo hizo… contraviniendo la ley. Todo un ejemplo.

En cuanto a la gestión de la crisis actual, quizá es demasiado pronto para juzgar la actuación del gobernador saliente, Ben Bernanke. No así para plantear un análisis crítico de las medidas de política económica adoptadas por la Reserva Federal como órgano colegiado encargado, *en la actualidad, de velar por dos elementos esenciales: la tradicional inflación y el empleo. En cuanto a esta última, la prueba del algodón de que se trata de un objetivo erróneo es que todos los economistas socialdemócratas exigen que el Banco Central Europeo la adopte como propia; resulta paradójico que la neoliberal y muy capitalista Reserva Federal sea, en este caso, ejemplo de política social.
*
Como señalaba *George Selgin* a Pablo Rodríguez Suanzes en una entrevista hace un par de meses, prometer inyecciones de liquidez hasta alcanzar un determinado nivel de empleo, sin conocer la tasa natural de desempleo de un país, es garantizar inflación hasta entonces; y, si no, observen la evolución de los mercados de valores desde el inicio de la crisis, batiendo récords sucesivos mientras el desempleo de los EEUU ciertamente se reducía; desde el 7,3% en diciembre de 2008 (un mes antes de la toma de posesión del actual presidente, Barack Obama) hasta el 7% a final del mes pasado. 



Este empeño, sin duda meritorio, ha supuesto, no obstante, *un esfuerzo monetario brutal*. Es sin duda deseable que en una sociedad trabajen todos quienes lo deseen; sin embargo, las autoridades económicas, monetarias y financieras han confundido la consecuencia (el empleo) con el medio (las políticas de todo tipo para lograrlo). *Y todas ellas mantienen el engaño, haciendo ver que son sus intervenciones las que generan empleo, cuando la historia demuestra que a mayor intervención, mayor destrucción de empleo*. 



Respecto de la primera, la crítica que podemos hacer hoy en día es la misma que podíamos efectuar hace 90 años, con los índices de Fisher recién presentados en sociedad: pretender que la inflación es el IPC es tomar la parte por el todo. Algo que, por cierto, no hacen sino repetir constantemente destacados economistas que, sin la más mínima capacidad crítica, aceptan las modificaciones que constantemente los Gobiernos efectúan sobre los índices de precios para tratar de ocultar, precisamente, la inflación en una cifra.

Antes de entrar en la cuestión, conviene recordar, siquiera gráficamente, el tsunami monetario provocado por la Reserva Federal en los últimos años.



Muchos de mis colegas aseguran que la política de la Fed no ha provocado inflación. Se trata de una afirmación falsa, quizá no producto de la mala fe (hipótesis muy cuestionable en algunos casos), sino de la confusión, excusable en cualquiera menos en alguien que se dice economista y que en todo caso no se sostiene desde ningún punto de vista. Si consideramos la perspectiva de los 100 años de historia que hoy se cumplen, alguien que hubiese pagado 20 dólares por un artículo en 1913 pagaría hoy 471, un incremento del 2.255%. Desde esa misma óptica, *el poder de compra del dólar norteamericano se ha visto algo perjudicado, al haber perdido valor en un… 95%.*



Si acercamos el foco a la historia reciente, dominada por las sucesivas políticas de expansión crediticia y monetaria de la Reserva Federal recogidas bajo el eufemismo de flexibilizaciones cuantitativas (QE, Quantitative Easing), la reacción de mis colegas varía entre la condescendiente sonrisa y el grito sostenido con inflamación de carótida. “¿Dónde está la inflación?”



La liquidez que la Reserva Federal está bombeando al sistema bajo el lema “no ha sido suficiente” (y que se seguirá repitiendo durante aún bastante tiempo, a pesar de lo que algunos denominan como “retirada de estímulos” y que no es sino dejar de comprar 85.000.000.000 dólares mensuales a los bancos para pasar a comprarles “sólo” 75.000.000.000) *no se está trasladando a los precios de los bienes de consumo que refleja el IPC norteamericano (o el nuestro, o el de Eurostat, armonizado para toda la zona euro), sino a activos tan variados como el propio mercado financiero (el Dow Jones, gráfico A anterior, ha aumentado su valor en más de un 90% en el período reflejado), el mercado de alimentos (reflejado en el índice de precios de la FAO, que curiosamente aparece deflactado, a pesar de “no existir inflación”) o el mercado de la vivienda (que, al menos en los EEUU, repunta con vigor al amparo de las decisiones de estímulo de la Fed y de las recomendaciones del siempre ortodoxo Paul Krugman, que de forma cíclica recomienda la necesidad de crear burbujas, tanto en el mercado tecnológico como en el inmobiliario)*. En ese sentido nos hemos venido expresando muchos economistas, generalmente sin excesivo eco en los medios, que suelen preferir escuchar los cantos de sirenas de los políticos y los economistas del lado de la demanda, precisamente los mismos que nos han traído hasta aquí.

Esto no siempre fue así. Según distintas estimaciones, en 1862 circulaban billetes emitidos por 1.496 bancos de 29 estados, alrededor de 7.000 variantes además de unos 5.500 billetes falsos. Alguien podría pensar que tal variedad era complicada de manejar e incompatible con el comercio actual. Sin embargo, nadie pone pegas a que haya artículos de consumo de las más diversas marcas entre las que poder elegir, a precios variables y de distintas calidades. ¿Por qué no con el dólar, el euro, el yen o la libra esterlina? Básicamente, por el temor de los políticos de perder la principal arma electoral con la que han contado desde entonces: el gasto público. Volver a la libre emisión supondría programar el cierre de la Reserva Federal y del resto de bancos centrales en un lapso de cinco a diez años; a ello debería añadírsele un patrón de reserva como el oro, de forma que cada entidad tuviese que respaldar sus pasivos con el mismo y se le obligase a mantener un coeficiente de caja equivalente al de las reservas de sus clientes. Todo ello resultaría en la imposibilidad de los brutales y depauperadores déficits públicos, en la escasez de las deudas y en la remisión de las crisis. Pero claro, entonces no les deberíamos nada, y se invertirían las cargas; la responsabilidad volvería a la política.

Demasiado bonito. #EndTheFed

*PUTOS ASESINOS*


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2013)

Esto va más de aprovecharse de los movimientos que de tratar de adivinarlos. Poco importa cómo manipulan, importa más saber verlo y aprovecharlo.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Dic 2013)

5

Estrellas

Pillo sitio.


----------



## rory (25 Dic 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-fincas-o-cortijos-vivir-3.html#post10625056


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

rory dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en otros hilos como recordatorio, ya que hasta se me había olvidado que había creado este hilo y de casualidad lo he encontrado trasteando entre los antiguos.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5166389



Edita el link, es un post reply ::


----------



## rory (25 Dic 2013)

Ok, gracias, ya me di cuenta!::


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2013)

rory dijo:


> Ok, gracias, ya me di cuenta!::



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Actualizado en 2.1.11.


----------



## Comodoro (29 Dic 2013)

Hace tiempo estuve mirando una página web o quizás fue en amazon, no recuerdo...venta de raciones de comida liofilizada y de otras formas, de buena calidad y a buenos precios.

Se habló en el foro, pero no recuerdo la página, ¿alguien la recuerda?

Creo que era americana.

Edito: ya lo he encontrado en los enlaces. Son británicas.


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver quién tiene cojones a quitarse el pañal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Vaya papeleta se va a comer J. Yellen ::::::
> 
> ...



Hay muchisimas plusvalias en los mercados usanos. Tantas que materializarlas conlleva muchas muchisimas ventas que van a llegar. Con independencia de la economia, van a tener que vender a saco para acceder a sus plusvalias. No pueden dejar el dinero en los mercados porque se devaluaran. Los grandes saben perfectamente que el dinero fiat esta condenado por lo que antes de au perdida absoluta de valor tienen que utilizarlo para adquirir activos reales como propiedades, materias primas y derechos reales sobre produccion futura de energia y alimentos. Para hacerlo tienen que vender en bolsa y cuando lo hagan unas ventas realimentaran a otras. Va a estar chulo.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

El flujo es el contrario, lleva muchos meses saliendo a saco de los MP.

Si no ocurre nada raro creo que veremos a los MP continuar a la baja y finalmente una etapa de capitulación en la que los MP se desplomarán al mismo tiempo que el SP.

Atesorad toneladas de palomitas ...


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Es posible vivir al margen de los bancos? Te mostramos las alternativas



Mucho habremos ganado si asimilamos que los bancos sirven para domiciliar recibos y nominas. Nunca para pedir creditos ni para guardar el dinero.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2013)

El banco es el enemigo. No hay que tener miedo a estar lejos de ellos.

Entre los costes inmobiliarios y los intereses de usura que aplican los bancos, emprender es una temeridad que acaba mal el 95% de las ocasiones.


----------



## juanfer (29 Dic 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El banco es el enemigo. No hay que tener miedo a estar lejos de ellos.
> 
> Entre los costes inmobiliarios y los intereses de usura que aplican los bancos, emprender es una temeridad que acaba mal el 95% de las ocasiones.



Los bancos han expoliado a la clase media, con sus rescates ha disparado el déficit y nos han tenido que subir los impuestos.

La burbuja inmobiliaria la crearon ellos y la reventaron ellos.

Nunca tan pocos han robado tanto a tantos.

Es una lacra.

Huid de los bancos insensatos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Dic 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho habremos ganado si asimilamos que los bancos sirven para domiciliar recibos y nominas. Nunca para pedir creditos ni para guardar el dinero.



Ni mas, ni menos 

Huid.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2013)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Dic 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los bancos han expoliado a la clase media, con sus rescates ha disparado el déficit y nos han tenido que subir los impuestos.
> 
> La burbuja inmobiliaria la crearon ellos y la reventaron ellos.
> 
> ...



Y no van a parar...


----------



## juanfer (30 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Y no van a parar...



Si que parará porque ya le han visto las orejas al lobo.

Los prestamos se pagan con intereses y por el camino te siguen robando con comisiones varias, seguros, etc.

Y los súper productos garantizados como bonos preferentes o subordinados.


----------



## dalmore_12y (3 Ene 2014)

Primer UP del año de Nuestro Señor 2014 ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2014)

El bloc del Coscu: LOS DATOS DE EMPLEO QUE RAJOY ESCONDE

*LOS DATOS DE EMPLEO QUE RAJOY ESCONDE*

El Gobierno acaba de ofrecer los datos de paro registrado (SEPE) de diciembre de 2013 y su optimista interpretación de los mismos. Hace tiempo descubrí que intentar la luz con los datos de empleo el día de su publicación es prácticamente imposible. A la necesidad del gobierno de turno de “vender su política vistiendo sus datos” se le suma la necesidad de los medios por publicar, y rápido.

*Al cabo de unos días aparecen rigurosos análisis técnicos y periodísticos sobre las estadísticas presentadas, pero para entonces la imagen que el Gobierno quería generar ya está instalada en el imaginario de la gente*. Y por eso cambian los gobiernos, pero no las estrategias comunicativas, porque les resulta útil. Pero que sea difícil intentar la luz no significa que debamos callar. Vamos a intentarlo de nuevo.

*Primero:* los datos del SEPE (antiguo INEM) sirven para analizar el número de parados registrados, con todos los matices y restricciones que supone la definición de “parado registrado”. En cambio, no sirven para analizar la evolución del empleo porque, como sucede en estos momentos, menos desempleo no significa necesariamente más personas ocupadas. Los datos del SEPE también sirven para conocer la evolución de los contratos laborales registrados en un mes, que no es lo mismo que la modalidad de contratos que tienen las personas afiliadas en la Seguridad Social. En lo primero cuentan papeles, y en lo segundo, personas –con el matiz de los pluriempleados–. Y el SEPE sirve también para medir la evolución del nivel de cobertura de las prestaciones de desempleo; es decir, cuántas de las personas paradas reciben alguna prestación, y de qué tipo y cuantía media.

*Segundo:* para analizar la evolución del empleo, resulta mucho más útil la EPA, que tiene una naturaleza muestral, con todo su margen de error y de interpretación. Y también resulta útil el registro de afiliación de la Tesorería de la Seguridad Social, siempre que se analice en detalle, sobre todo por regímenes y por modalidades de contrato, sin olvidar los datos de Contabilidad Nacional sobre empleo a tiempo completo que publica el INE.

*Tercero:* a fecha de hoy, 3 de enero de 2014, disponemos de los datos del SEPE de diciembre de 2013, de la EPA del tercer trimestre de 2013 –la de final de año no se publica hasta el 30 de enero– y los datos de afiliados de la Seguridad Social hasta diciembre de 2013. Y lo que dice la combinación de estas tres estadísticas diversas en su metodología y los datos que analiza, no es como para tirar cohetes.

*Cuarto:* de todos los datos disponibles, el menos malo es que durante el 2013 se ha reducido el ritmo de destrucción de empleo, lo que no significa que se esté creando empleo. Y además con muchos matices en esta afirmación, porque lo más significativo de lo que está sucediendo es la transformación de empleo indefinido en temporal y de empleo a tiempo completo en a tiempo parcial. Eso significa que la economía no crea empleo neto, pero que la Reforma Laboral PP-CiU ha propiciado una distribución no solidaria y precarizadora del empleo existente. Intentaremos demostrarlo.

*Quinto:* la EPA del tercer trimestre de 2013, la última disponible, confirma que la reducción del desempleo obedece más a una caída de la población activa –personas en edad y disposición de trabajar– que a un crecimiento del empleo. El diferencial entre octubre de 2013 y 2012 es de menos 370.400 personas activas. Y la evolución de los ocupados entre octubre de 2013 y 2012 fue de 497.100 menos. Es verdad que los datos son menos malos que otros años; pero nada buenos, porque la caída de la población obedece en parte a un efecto desánimo en la búsqueda de empleo.

*Sexto:* los datos de la Seguridad Social del 2013 aportados hoy por el Gobierno confirman dos cosas: que a finales de 2013 hay 85.041 afiliados menos que hace un año, y que esta reducción de afiliados es mucho menor que la producida en los otros ejercicios de la crisis (menos 841.465 afiliados en 2008 respecto al 2007 y menos 218.857 en 2010 respecto al 2009).

*Séptimo:* esta reducción en el ritmo de caída de los afiliados a la Seguridad Social, siendo cierta, debe ser matizada, porque en términos de empleo equivalente a tiempo completo la supuesta mejoría es mucho menor de lo que parece. Y ello obedece a que durante el 2013 ha mejorado el volumen de personas inscritas en la Seguridad Social, pero ha empeorado significativamente la calidad de sus contratos. Se ha sustituido empleo a tiempo indefinido por temporal, y sobre todo a tiempo completo con empleo a tiempo parcial.

*Octavo:* *los datos de Contabilidad Nacional del tercer trimestre del 2013 (INE) dan 13.579.800 empleos equivalentes a tiempo completo, exactamente 515.300 menos que hace un año*. Y eso mismo es lo que detectan los datos desglosados de afiliados a la Seguridad Social del 2013. A pesar de que no me ha parecido verlos en la nota facilitada por el Gobierno a los medios de comunicación, se pueden obtener de la web de la Tesorería de la Seguridad Social.

*Noveno:* lo que dicen los datos desglosados por tipo de contratos del Régimen General de la Seguridad Social confirma los datos de Contabilidad Nacional del INE. No hay más empleo: lo que se ha producido es un trasvase de empleo a tiempo completo a tiempo parcial. Así, en diciembre del 2013 hay 6.115.158 afiliados con contrato indefinido a jornada completa, que son 208.777 menos que los 6.323.935 existentes a comienzo del 2013. En cambio, han aumentado los contratos indefinidos a tiempo parcial en 3.646 entre diciembre y enero del 2013. Pero los afiliados que más han aumentado son los que tienen contratos temporales a jornada completa, de los 1.688.131 de enero de 2013 a los 1.788.862 de diciembre –un crecimiento de 100.731–. Y sobre todo, han crecido los temporales a tiempo parcial, que han pasado de 1.264.571 a comienzos de año a los 1.396.625 en diciembre 2013, 132.054 más contratos temporales a tiempo parcial.

*Décimo:* *el resumen de todos estos datos es que en España no se está creando empleo, sino que, simplemente, se está transformando el que existe a más precario*. Entiendan ahora por qué el Decreto ley 16/2013 para “flexibilizar el empleo parcial”. Como no se crea empleo, hay que distribuirlo de manera insolidaria. Como no cambia la realidad, que cambie la imagen que reciben los ciudadanos. Eso es exactamente lo que ha hecho hoy el Gobierno.

*ADDENDA.* Y si el empleo no mejora, lo que claramente empeora son los niveles de cobertura de las personas desempleadas. La tasa de cobertura –personas que reciben alguna prestación en relación a las registradas como desempleadas– ha caído hasta el 61,43%, un 8 % menos que a finales del 2011, que era del 69,2. Y también ha caído la calidad de esta cobertura. Mientras que en 2011 la mitad de los que recibían prestación era contributiva, 2 años después, en 2013, las contributivas solo son el 46,4 del total de personas que la reciben. O sea, 1.237.900 personas de un total de 4.727.814 desempleados registrados, escasamente el 26%. No resulta extraño que el aumento de la desigualdad, de la pobreza y de la pobreza extrema se haya disparado, aunque Rajoy se atreva a decir que sobre pobreza no hay estadísticas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

No me creo nada...

El paro en España subirá al 27,8% a final de 2014, según la OCDE - Público.es

El FMI empeora su previsión de paro para España en 2014

La OCDE prevé que España alcance el 28% de paro en 2014

Alerta de la OCDE El paro en España podría ser estructural | Intereconomía | 1044638

La OCDE prevé un paro superior al 28% en España en 2014

La tasa de paro en Espaa alcanzar el 28% en 2014. Ideal


----------



## currigrino (4 Ene 2014)

Un apunte para el madmax:

Los perros defecan alineados con el campo magnético de la Tierra


Saludos


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2014)

QE, lo que la verdad esconde - Rankia

*QE, lo que la verdad esconde
*

Qué puedo decir… Lo siento, América. Como funcionario de la Reserva Federal me encargué del lanzamiento del primer programa para la compra de bonos o Quantitative Easing (QE), en apoyo de la economía real. Sin embargo, he venido a deciros lo que verdaderamente es: el mayor rescate financiero de la historia de Wall Street por la puerta de atrás.

Andrew Huszar, Confessions of a Quantitative Easer

En el tema que hoy nos ocupa, las declaraciones de Huszar nos vienen como anillo al dedo. Aunque deberíamos matizarlas un poco; ya que *los primeros en ser rescatados fueron los bancos y, después, el resto del parqué*.

Cuando hace 6 años estalló la Gran Recesión, el crédito bancario se cortocircuitó. Más o menos, todos sabemos lo que pasó. Los fallidos hipotecarios del préstamo subprime, el apalancamiento del mismo mediante derivados financieros que nadie entendía, la falsa concepción de que el mercado podía autorregularse para evitar los excesos… Todas estas cosas, se confabularon en un Minsky moment; uno de esos extraños momentos en que unos quieren vender y nadie quiere comprar (porque el mercado entero está a “dos velas”). La falta de liquidez precipitó la ventas y los brokers tuvieron que cerrar las cuentas apalancadas de los traders que no pudieron cubrir sus posiciones. O sea, casi todos. Y el mercado entró en una tendencia negativa que se retroalimentó a sí misma, de color rojo sangre, que trastocó por completo la salud del sistema financiero.

Sin crédito, la economía entera podía colapsar al estilo de lo que sucedió en la Gran Depresión. Y la FED tuvo que actuar. No me acuerdo mucho del timing de la intervención; pero en aquella época las autoridades monetarias se movieron rápido: bajaron los tipos de interés, regalaron dinero a los bancos y a las empresas con la puesta en marcha del TARP y procedieron a la fusión de la banca especulativa con la banca comercial –para que la primera pudiera acceder a los depósitos de la segunda-. Con todas estas medidas ganaron tiempo para diseñar e implementar el primer programa de la flexibilización cuantitativa, el QE1; sin cuya aplicación, el sistema financiero internacional hubiera colapsado. Hay bastante consenso, con eso. Por eso las declaraciones de Huszar son un poco gratuitas… Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que los QE2 y QE3 se han hecho para mayor gloria de Wall Street.

Sin embargo, *la puesta en marcha de los QE no devolvió el crédito a la economía real*. *No tienen ese propósito, a pesar de que Ben Bernanke diga lo contrario*. Su funcionamiento va más o menos así: la Reserva Federal imprime dinero para comprar los bonos del Tesoro que están en poder de sus dealers o bancos asociados, que absorben las emisiones del Tesoro. En un momento en que el mercado está más tieso que la estatua de la libertad… la FED proporciona una demanda sobrenatural sobre la deuda pública que obliga a una bajada de los tipos de interés a largo plazo. Bajada que luego el mercado traslada a las hipotecas y a los préstamos para comprarse un coche. Con lo cuál, la flexibilización cuantitativa mata varios pájaros de un tiro; pues no sólo mejora la financiación del gobierno, sino que acude al rescate de los estadounidenses con problemas para pagar sus hipotecas y demás.

*Los QE entre bambalinas
*

Cuánto más leo sobre los Quantitative Easing, más me sorprenden. Reconozco que no me gustan demasiado y que soy muy escéptico sobre cómo va a terminar el experimento… aunque reconozco que su diseño es una maravilla de la arquitectura monetaria, sin el cuál la Reserva Federal jamás hubiera podido encarar los formidables retos que le plantea la Gran Recesión.

Uno de esos retos se refiere a *cómo imprimir dinero sin crear inflación*. Casi parece un acertijo, no? La respuesta, por supuesto, radica en que los bancos restrinjan el crédito. Como decía antes, *la FED compra periódicamente los bonos del Tesoro que los bancos tienen en su haber, para mantener artificialmente bajos los tipos de interés (lo que en el mercado se conoce como Permanent Open Market Operations o POMO). Cada tanda de POMO emborracha a los bancos, de liquidez. El dinero les sale por las orejas… Pero para que no lo presten, la FED les obliga a depositar el 81% del mismo en sus cuentas electrónicas a cambio de un interés del 0’25%. De este modo, Bernanke y cía. pueden controlar el tamaño de la oferta monetaria; y si controla esa oferta, pueden contener los vaivenes de los precios. Con el 19% restante, las entidades financieras tienen carta blanca para disparar en los dos sectores que sufrieron el mayor ataque deflacionario de los últimos 80 años: el mercado inmobiliario y la renta variable*. Así pues, si combinamos la bajada generalizada de los tipos de interés y el aumento de los precios de las casas y de las acciones –que han subido gracias a la especulación bancaria-, debería producirse un “efecto riqueza” en gran parte de la ciudadanía, que la anime a consumir. Al menos, eso es lo que Bernanke espera…

Lo extraordinario de todo esto, es que la flexibilización cuantitativa no es nueva. Lo es que la FED compre a las entidades financieras títulos respaldados por hipotecas –tal vez, porque los ciudadanos todavía no se sienten suficiente ricos-; pero lo de la compra de bonos del Tesoro… se remonta al principio de los tiempos. *Durante el periodo de 1920 a 1922, Estados Unidos sufrió una dura recesión. Para salir de la misma, el primer presidente de la Reserva Federal, Benjamin Strong, rebajó el precio del dinero y se fue de compras*. Así que el bueno del tío Ben no es tan original como muchos creen. Tuvo su precedente y si seguís la 4ª temporada de la serie Boardwalk Empire, que está ambientada en los años 20, ya sabéis lo que pasó… *Se desató una burbuja inmobiliaria que luego se contagió a las bolsas hasta el funesto crash bursátil de octubre de 1929*.

Por eso me rió, por no llorar, cuando Bernanke les dice a los periodistas, tras cada conferencia de prensa, que “no ve ninguna burbuja en la renta variable”. Je je… Menudo elemento. No se puede tener la cara más dura. Los funcionarios de la FED están replicando la política monetaria de Strong y saben perfectamente lo que va a pasar. *Que deseen o no una burbuja en las bolsas es irrelevante, porque ésta es inevitable y VA A ESTALLAR*. Estoy seguro que los responsables de la Reserva Federal no querían llegar tan lejos con los programas de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Pues a largo plazo la especulación destruye a la economía productiva y crea más problemas de los que resuelve. Conocen esos riesgos. Pero han sido arrastrados por una serie de acontecimientos externos y ahora no pueden parar.

El problema de todo esto, es que la FED también tiene que encargarse de sostener al billete verde como divisa de reserva internacional. O mejor dicho: tiene que mantener en pie la estructura que permite el intercambio con dólares. Hablo de la gran banca internacional. Tras la gran crisis del euro de 2010, casi todo el mundo daba por sentado que la Eurozona se rompería y que el euro desaparecería. Buscaran o no esa crisis, los norteamericanos acudieron en ayuda de los bancos europeos encargados de reciclar los capitales de la Unión Europea en deuda pública estadounidense. Estaban obligados a hacerlo. En caso contrario, en el supuesto de que el euro se fracturara, el tinglado montado por los yanquees en Bretton Woods (1944), sufriría una estocada mortal. Ya hablé de todo esto en el anterior artículo sobre el dilema de Triffin. La posible desaparición de la moneda única, crearía un caos financiero de gigantescas proporciones. Habría impagos soberanos y los bancos padecerían tremendas pérdidas en sus balances cuando repercutieran las quitas de sus bonos.

Si ese escenario se cumpliera, el flujo de capitales europeos hacia Estados Unidos se interrumpiría. El país empeoraría su déficit por cuenta corriente; subirían los tipos de interés que éste paga por su deuda y se pondría fin a cualquier atisbo de recuperación nacional y mundial. Más vale prevenir que curar… debieron pensar en la FED. Así que pusieron en marcha *el QE2, para recapitalizar a la gran banca europea en el caso de que se consumara el desastre*.



Los bancos europeos fueron los mayores beneficiarios del QE2

A los alemanes, todo aquello les pareció un sinsentido. Su ministro de finanzas, Wolfgang Schäuble, trató a los norteamericanos de “ignorantes” y de no tener “ni puñetera idea” de lo que estaban haciendo. Ni creían en la desaparición del euro, ni les gustaba la idea de tener que competir con un dólar débil que les sustrajera las exportaciones. Tampoco les gustó a los BRICS; quiénes a través del ministro de hacienda brasileño, Guido Mantegna, acusaron a los yanquees de estar promocionando una “guerra de divisas” con fines comerciales.

Cuando Timothy Geithner, el secretario del Tesoro de EE.UU. viajaba a Europa y a China, las críticas y el desprecio le llovían por doquier. Aunque el tío aguantaba estoicamente el chaparrón: el dólar es nuestro, pero es vuestro problema. No había mucho más de que hablar… O sí? A finales de 2013, casi todos los analistas anticipaban el fin del rally del oro y de la flexibilización cuantitativa, debido a la vigorosa recuperación de la economía estadounidense (esa era la opinión, por ejemplo, de Miguel Ángel Rodríguez de XTB). Y sin embargo, en las postrimerías del 2012, la Reserva Federal sorprendió a propios y extraños al poner en marcha el QE3. Cómo diría Mourinho: por qué? Pues porque la burbuja inmobiliaria estaba pinchando y había que reforzarla de algún modo; y, sobre todo, porque llovían las ventas de treasuries desde el extranjero.



*Chinos, rusos y japoneses llevan más de un año vendiendo USB
*
*Con semejante intervención avalada por el Estado, el mercado se volvió loco*. Todo el mundo recuerda el rally en la renta fija –ya que al bajar el yield de los bonos, éstos aumentaban de valor y era más fácil venderlos-; en las bolsas y el pinchazo de la burbuja del oro papel. El dinero tiene poca memoria y emigra dónde puede mejorar su rentabilidad. Poco importa que el desplome del oro vaya en contra del sentido común, en pleno QE3… La otra cara de la moneda de todo esto, es que la continuación de la flexibilización cuantitativa ha cabreado todavía más a los BRICS y a los europeos. La maniobra de la Reserva Federal es una “patada hacia delante” en toda regla –una patada hacia lo desconocido-. Sólo que a diferencia del rugby, nadie corre a por el balón. *Desde abril de 2012, las ventas de USB se han acelerado y ese el auténtico motivo por el que Bernanke ha retrasado el tapering hasta ahora. El sistema montado en Bretton Woods nunca ha estado tan tensionado… Mientras tanto, los asiáticos están comprando oro como locos –e incluyo a los rusos y a los iraníes- y los japoneses hacen todo lo que pueden para machacar al yen. Yo diría que el mundo se está preparando para una gran devaluación del dólar; en caso contrario, Estados Unidos se sumirá en la recesión*.

*El fin de la Burbuja
*
*La renta variable estadounidense lleva más de 5 años de rally ininterrumpido*. Ya no quedan osos en el parqué. Es lo que tiene cuando imprimes dinero, la liquidez tiene que ir a algún lado y la bolsa es lo más fácil. Corren malos tiempos para los ahorradores, porque los bancos ya no se financian con el dinero de los depósitos… Ahora los financia el Estado a través de mil y una formas que no podemos ni imaginar ni “en los sueños más calenturientos”. Y ya sabéis: si tú me ayudas, yo te ayudo. Los bancos reciben una pasta de los bancos centrales y, a cambio, invierten parte de ese dinero en los sectores más vulnerables a cualquier recesión: las bolsas y el sector inmobiliario.

*Cuando la FED está de compras –POMO-, los bancos vuelcan parte de ese dineral en la renta variable. Eso sucede varias veces al mes*. Es su modo de financiar a las grandes empresas. En cambio, para las pymes no hay premio (sólo financiación al 8%!). El resto del rally puede explicarse a través del siguiente chart:



*La recompra de acciones (buybacks), es la responsable del 60% de la subida de la bolsa USA
*
Lo de la recompra de acciones tiene mucha miga. Actualmente, las compañías del S&P500 invierten el 25% de sus beneficios a la recompra. Y el resto se hace a crédito, mediante emisiones de deuda. En principio es una jugada inteligente; ya que al comprar sus acciones, la oferta disponible disminuye y sube su precio. Lo cuál ejerce de “efecto llamada” sobre un mercado atiborrado de liquidez, dispuesto a comprar cualquier cosa.

*Sin embargo, esta iniciativa tiene los pies de barro. Gran parte de los beneficios empresariales proceden de la devaluación salarial que está sufriendo el ciudadano medio; cuyos ingresos personales, por cierto, están muy cerca de los que tenía en 2007. O sea, el mínimo histórico*. Creer que las compañías podrán seguir teniendo los mismos beneficios en un entorno dónde el consumo sigue muy tocado –todavía está a niveles pre crisis-, se me antoja un gran ejercicio de fe. Pero esto es lo que tiene cuando fomentas las burbujas… Destroza a la economía real.



*El paro estadounidense es irreal*. Hay que tener en cuenta la fuerza laboral!

Asimismo, las compras a crédito tienen los días contados… Normalmente, éstas se establecen función del interés que el país paga por su deuda. Y el yield de los bonos estadounidenses está subiendo! Hay pánico en el mercado de la renta fija por la minoración del precio de los bonos.



USD 10 yeasr yield - Actualmente otra vez en el 3%

La subida tiene gran repercusión en el mercado inmobiliario y en la industria del automóvil (que se lo pregunten a General Motors!)

No voy a decir mucho más… *Sólo una cosita: en 1987, con la mitad de la subida del yield que el USB lleva desde abril, la bolsa se desplomó un 20%! Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones*.

Respecto al mercado de la vivienda, sólo voy a dedicarle unas líneas. Robert Shiller, reciente premio Nobel de Economía y el artífice del índice Case-Shiller que mide el precio de la vivienda en Estados Unidos, declaró recientemente que el “momentum” de los activos inmobiliarios ya pasó. En cierto modo, el país se encuentra en la antesala de otro pinchazo inmobiliario. El precio de las casas está en máximos de 8 años y las solicitudes de nuevas hipotecas, debido al encarecimiento de éstas, ha registrado una caída del 60% desde abril. Como puede haber demanda, si los norteamericanos están a “dos velas”? Si no fuera por los hedge funds que están comprando para luego alquilar, otro gallo cantaría. Aunque incluso esto podría salir mal; ya que están subiendo el precio de los alquileres para compensar las pérdidas ocasionadas en el valor de sus bonos.

*Pinchará la FED la burbuja?
*
Y a todas estas, la FED reduce el ritmo de impresión de dinero en 10.000 millones de USD al mes… Asombroso! No debería estar haciendo todo lo contrario?; para bajar los tipos de interés y afianzar, con ello, la recuperación inmobiliaria y abaratar la factura de la deuda nacional? Pues no, no lo está haciendo. *Lo cuál nos remite sospechosamente a la política que la Reserva Federal aplicó en el primer semestre de 1928, cuando dejó que el precio del dinero escalara del 3’8 al 5% en plena burbuja de la renta variable*. Si los tipos de interés suben (sean los de la deuda o los del precio del dinero –son cosas distintas, pero relacionadas-), la exhuberancia irracional de las bolsas tiene los días contados. Es una lección de la Historia que todos deberíamos considerar. En los años 20, los responsables de la política monetaria estaban muy preocupados porque la economía real languidecía y porque, debido a las dinámicas del patrón oro de entonces, el metal estaba saliendo del país. Así que el presidente de la FED, Benjamin Strong cortó por lo sano y subió los tipos. Poco después estiró la pata a causa de la tuberculosis; y sus herederos, en lugar de continuar con la flexibilización cuantitativa, decidieron liquidarlo todo. Con los resultados que ya conocemos.

Hoy en día las cosas son diferentes. Sin embargo, los retos son comparables. Lo peor de todo es que *si siguen manteniendo los QE, la clase media sufrirá un golpe mortal. Con ellos los ricos se hacen más ricos y los pobres, más pobres*. Richard Koo –que está detrás del diseño del QE japonés-, ha señalado en varias ocasiones que el mantenimiento a largo plazo de la flexibilización cuantitativa fomenta las desigualdades sociales y perjudica el consumo. Eso por un lado… Por el otro, la Reserva Federal se enfrenta al problema de una deuda desorbitada que nadie sabe cómo se va a pagar y a una subida de los tipos de interés provocada por el desapego de los tenedores extranjeros de USB. Y luego, para colmo de males, los políticos norteamericanos son incapaces de acordar una política fiscal proactiva que reduzca el gasto y estimule el crecimiento.

La reducción del estímulo monetario es un toque de atención para los políticos. La verdad es que no sé lo que hará Yellen. *Si suprimen los QE, el país entrará en recesión. Y si no lo hacen, el dólar va de cabeza hacia una gran devaluación. Richard Koo sugiere un escenario alternativo; sucesivos tapering y sucesivos estímulos monetarios en función de cómo evolucione la economía. Puede que este último sea el escenario más plausible. Si es así, los que se queden en bolsa tendrán que mudar su residencia a una montaña rusa*.

Y mientras esperamos, podríamos darnos a la bebida. En un año, las botellas de whisky valdrán mucho más!



No dejéis que la FED os emborrache amigos/as.

Take care!!


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2014)

Sencillamente brillante

[YOUTUBE]2fjoJXfiqy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nómada65 (19 Ene 2014)

Aún queda mecha hombre.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Ene 2014)

Necesito vuestra opinión de esta navaja:

https://secure.survivallife.com/lan...Redirect&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=[CCKnife][Affiliates]&Contact0LeadSourceId=12813



























¿La adquiriríais en esa web?
Me da mala espina.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Necesito vuestra opinión de esta navaja:
> 
> https://secure.survivallife.com/lan...Redirect&utm_term=&utm_content=&utm_campaign=[CCKnife][Affiliates]&Contact0LeadSourceId=12813
> 
> ...



La navaja calidad/precio maravilloso. 

La págia...pagaría en pay pal en cuenta numérica reducida.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> pay pal en cuenta numérica reducida.



¿Qué?

He gugleado un poco eso de "cuenta numérica reducida" y no encuentro nada, supongo que será una cuenta paypal con poco saldo, no?


----------



## visaman (24 Ene 2014)

visto lo visto de follar ni hablamos


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

La recuperación expañola es más falsa que un duro de madera y *basado en tirar de deuda como nunca se ha hecho a este ritmo*.

Malas noticias desde el sector exterior - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*Malas noticias desde el sector exterior
*

Cada vez se acumulan *más evidencias de que la estabilización de la economía no se debe a mejoras en el sistema productivo*

En el gráfico de esta semana podemos ver la evolución de las exportaciones españolas en el último mes publicado, noviembre. Esta es realmente preocupante, ya que a precios constantes y corregidas de estacionalidad (que es la mejor forma de comparar) bajan un 1,16%. Pero todavía peor es que se trata del peor dato de exportaciones desde diciembre del año anterior y el peor noviembre desde 2010.



Bajan las exportaciones a casi todos los países, pero sobre todo fuera de la zona euro, que es lo que vemos a continuación. Nada menos que un 6,31%. Y no parece que se trate de un problema puntual, ya que de los cuatro últimos meses, las exportaciones no-UE han estado en negativo en tres.



Es evidente que esto ocurre en parte por la fortaleza del euro, pero es algo inevitable dada la gran cantidad de capital que están repatriando los bancos europeos y el hecho de que la estabilidad percibida en la zona euro hace que sea mucho más atractiva para la inversión.

Durante el último año, *el sector exterior realmente ha aportado cada vez menos a la economía, bajando desde 2,5% en el tercer trimestre de 2012 hasta el 1,4% en el tercero de 2013, lo que quiere decir que su estabilización está impulsada por la demanda interna. La pregunta del millón es de dónde sale este dinero. Por suerte lo podemos ver acudiendo a los datos de la balanza de pagos que publica el Banco de España. Y lo que vemos es sumamente preocupante, ya que la deuda exterior neta se ha incrementado en nada menos que en 77.600 millones de euros entre el tercer trimestre de 2012 y el tercero de 2013. 50.600 millones fueron captados directamente por el sector público gracias al enorme apetito de los inversores extranjeros por la deuda española, tendencia que se sigue incrementando; en el mismo período de 2012 salieron 37.000 millones, lo que supone una diferencia de 87.600 millones*.

Dado que la deuda exterior no puede aumentar eternamente y que ésta se halla ya a un nivel enorme, *es indudable que el camino que ha emprendido el Gobierno en materia económica se parece más al que siguió Grecia que a otra cosa, y el final por desgracia no puede ser muy distinto*

Se ha hablado mucho de la vuelta de la inversión privada extranjera, y algo hay de verdad en ello, pero son cifras mucho menores: si entre septiembre de 2012 y septiembre de 2013 entraron en España 29.900 millones, en el mismo período del año anterior fueron 20.800. Esto no es, evidentemente, lo que ha impulsado la economía. Por cierto, *los datos del BdE desmienten totalmente el mantra de que “los extranjeros están viniendo a comprar nuestros pisitos”, ya que la inversión en inmuebles sólo ha aumentado unos ridículos 1.386 millones*. A ese paso liquidaríamos el stock real de vivienda en un par de siglos.

La banca y las grandes empresas también han sido capaces de captar mucho dinero, más de 37.000 millones más entre emisiones y bolsa, pero teniendo en cuenta que la banca ha tenido que devolver una gran cantidad al BCE, tampoco ha sido este el factor decisivo para la estabilización, sino que ha sido sin lugar a dudas el sector público.

La retórica del Gobierno de que los ajustes duros se han realizado y por eso ya nos estamos recuperando es atractiva (“el sacrificio tiene su recompensa”) pero falsa, ya que a todas luces, y como demuestran la producción industrial y las exportaciones, *el dinero que entra no se está invirtiendo en mejoras en el sector productivo, sino en mantener la demanda interna sobre todo vía gasto público*. Dado que la deuda exterior no puede aumentar eternamente, porque llegaría un momento en que los pagos de intereses superarían toda capacidad imaginable de ahorro nacional, y que esta se halla ya a un nivel enorme, es indudable que el camino que ha emprendido el Gobierno en materia económica se parece más al que siguió Grecia en el período 2000-2008 que a otra cosa, y el final por desgracia no puede ser muy distinto.

Como colofón les dejo *el gráfico de licitación de obra pública (no es ninguna errata, ha aumentado un 106%)*. Se ve que hay muchos grandes amigos con constructoras que andan en apuros.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> He gugleado un poco eso de "cuenta numérica reducida" y no encuentro nada, supongo que será una cuenta paypal con poco saldo, no?



Ejemmm...Correcto, asi no hay problema de que te puedan "limpiar" nada.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2014)

Este post es para enmarcar.

*Haced los deberes, último aviso*

Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End | Zero Hedge

*Guest Post: How the Paper Money Experiment Will End*

*A paper currency system contains the seeds of its own destruction*. The temptation for the monopolist money producer to increase the money supply is almost irresistible. In such a system with a constantly increasing money supply and, as a consequence, constantly increasing prices, it does not make much sense to save in cash to purchase assets later. A better strategy, given this scenario, is to go into debt to purchase assets and pay back the debts later with a devalued currency. Moreover, it makes sense to purchase assets that can later be pledged as collateral to obtain further bank loans. A paper money system leads to excessive debt.

This is especially true of players that can expect that they will be bailed out with newly produced money such as big businesses, banks, and the government.

*We are now in a situation that looks like a dead end for the paper money system*. After the last cycle, governments have bailed out malinvestments in the private sector and boosted their public welfare spending. Deficits and debts skyrocketed. Central banks printed money to buy public debts (or accept them as collateral in loans to the banking system) in unprecedented amounts. Interest rates were cut close to zero. Deficits remain large. No substantial real growth is in sight. At the same time banking systems and other financial players sit on large piles of public debt. A public default would immediately trigger the bankruptcy of the banking sector. Raising interest rates to more realistic levels or selling the assets purchased by the central bank would put into jeopardy the solvency of the banking sector, highly indebted companies, and the government. It looks like even the slowing down of money printing (now called “QE tapering”) could trigger a bankruptcy spiral. A drastic reduction of government spending and deficits does not seem very likely either, given the incentives for politicians in democracies.

So will money printing be a constant with interest rates close to zero until people lose their confidence in the paper currencies? Can the paper money system be maintained or will we necessarily get a hyperinflation sooner or later?

There are at least seven possibilities:

*1. Inflate.* Governments and central banks can simply proceed on the path of inflation and print all the money necessary to bail out the banking system, governments, and other over-indebted agents. This will further increase moral hazard. This option ultimately leads into hyperinflation, thereby eradicating debts. Debtors profit, savers lose. The paper wealth that people have saved over their life time will not be able to assure such a high standard of living as envisioned.

*2. Default on Entitlements.* Governments can improve their financial positions by simply not fulfilling their promises. Governments may, for instance, drastically cut public pensions, social security and unemployment benefits to eliminate deficits and pay down accumulated debts. Many entitlements, that people have planned upon, will prove to be worthless.

*3. Repudiate Debt.* Governments can also default outright on their debts. This leads to losses for banks and insurance companies that have invested the savings of their clients in government bonds. The people see the value of their mutual funds, investment funds, and insurance plummet thereby revealing the already-occurred losses. The default of the government could lead to the collapse of the banking system. The bankruptcy spiral of overindebted agents would be an economic Armageddon. Therefore, politicians until now have done everything to prevent this option from happening.

*4. Financial Repression.* Another way to get out of the debt trap is financial repression. Financial repression is a way of channeling more funds to the government thereby facilitating public debt liquidation. Financial repression may consist of legislation making investment alternatives less attractive or more directly in regulation inducing investors to buy government bonds. Together with real growth and spending cuts, financial repression may work to actually reduce government debt loads.

*5. Pay Off Debt.* The problem of overindebtedness can also be solved through fiscal measures. The idea is to eliminate debts of governments and recapitalize banks through taxation. By reducing overindebtedness, the need for the central bank to keep interest low and to continue printing money is alleviated. The currency could be put on a sounder base again. To achieve this purpose, the government expropriates wealth on a massive scale to pay back government debts. The government simply increases existing tax rates or may employ one-time confiscatory expropriations of wealth. It uses these receipts to pay down its debts and recapitalize banks. Indeed the IMF has recently proposed a one-time 10-percent wealth tax in Europe in order to reduce the high levels of public debts. Large scale cuts in spending could also be employed to pay off debts. After WWII, the US managed to reduce its debt-to-GDP ratio from 130 percent in 1946 to 80 percent in 1952. However, it seems unlikely that such a debt reduction through spending cuts could work again. This time the US does not stand at the end of a successful war. Government spending was cut in half from $118 billion in 1945 to $58 billion in 1947, mostly through cuts in military spending. Similar spending cuts today do not seem likely without leading to massive political resistance and bankruptcies of overindebted agents depending on government spending.

*6. Currency Reform.* There is the option of a full-fledged currency reform including a (partial) default on government debt. This option is also very attractive if one wants to eliminate overindebtedness without engaging in a strong price inflation. It is like pressing the reset button and continuing with a paper money regime. Such a reform worked in Germany after the WWII (after the last war financial repression was not an option) when the old paper money, the Reichsmark, was substituted by a new paper money, the Deutsche Mark. In this case, savers who hold large amounts of the old currency are heavily expropriated, but debt loads for many people will decline.

*7. Bail-in.* There could be a bail-in amounting to a half-way currency reform. In a bail-in, such as occurred in Cyprus, bank creditors (savers) are converted into bank shareholders. Bank debts decrease and equity increases. The money supply is reduced. A bail-in recapitalizes the banking system, and eliminates bad debts at the same time. Equity may increase so much, that a partial default on government bonds would not threaten the stability of the banking system. Savers will suffer losses. For instance, people that invested in life insurances that in turn bought bank liabilities or government bonds will assume losses. As a result the overindebtedness of banks and governments is reduced.

Any of the seven options, or combinations of two or more options, may lie ahead. In any case they will reveal the losses incurred in and end the wealth illusion. *Basically, taxpayers, savers, or currency users are exploited to reduce debts and put the currency on a more stable basis*. A one-time wealth tax, a currency reform or a bail-in are not very popular policy options as they make losses brutally apparent at once. The first option of inflation is much more popular with governments as it hides the costs of the bail out of overindebted agents. However, there is the danger that the inflation at some point gets out of control. And the monopolist money producer does not want to spoil his privilege by a monetary meltdown. Before it gets to the point of a runaway inflation, governments will increasingly ponder the other options as these alternatives could enable a reset of the system.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Ene 2014)

La historia es sabia...y dura.


----------



## timi (25 Ene 2014)

el timing europeo es movida a partir de 2016
otra cosa es que a los gusanos se les vaya todo de las manos antes , pero lo que esta claro es que se acercan tiempos oscuros y a todos nosotros nos darán por todas partes

buen enlace bertok


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Ene 2014)

No somos el epicentro de la crisis, España me refiero...en caso de colapso o conflicto bélico quedaremos en terreno de nadie.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No somos el epicentro de la crisis, España me refiero...en caso de colapso o conflicto bélico quedaremos en terreno de nadie.



Eso es malo, significa que todos los mal nacidos que tienen conflictos vendrán a aquí a dirimirlos.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2014)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]PZ0xrijcpFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2014)

Video muuuuuuuuy recomendable

Inequality for All - YTS

[YOUTUBE]YCbAyk8aRxI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q-rpkZe2OEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sirpask (2 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> No somos el epicentro de la crisis, España me refiero...en caso de colapso o conflicto bélico quedaremos en terreno de nadie.



Entre 1970 y 1971, el citado militar es capitán de los Servicios de Información, un hombre de confianza del almirante, intercambia información con la CIA y viaja con frecuencia a su cuartel general de Langley. En una de estas reuniones de Langley, un militar norteamericano despliega un mapamundi y pregunta al agente español qué ve. Fernández Monzón responde que "un mapamundi", "¿y en el centro?". "La pení*nsula Ibérica". "Pues por eso está usted aquí".

Los planes atómicos de Franco y Carrero


----------



## Pepinho (2 Feb 2014)

Viendo como el pagar un piso o tener unos ahorros han pasado de ser una seguridad para el futuro a una pesada carga,en un caso y robo preferencial en el otro, todo ello en menos de un lustro, nadie puede estar seguro de como salir de esta. 
No siendo madmaxista, todos los parámetros van en una mala dirección.
Ojo, vista y, al toro.


----------



## mansssani (2 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Entre 1970 y 1971, el citado militar es capitán de los Servicios de Información, un hombre de confianza del almirante, intercambia información con la CIA y viaja con frecuencia a su cuartel general de Langley. En una de estas reuniones de Langley, un militar norteamericano despliega un mapamundi y pregunta al agente español qué ve. Fernández Monzón responde que "un mapamundi", "¿y en el centro?". "La pení*nsula Ibérica". "Pues por eso está usted aquí".
> 
> Los planes atómicos de Franco y Carrero



A colación de este post, recomiendo encarecidamente el siguiente libro


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Feb 2014)

Solar space heating -- active and passive solar projects for space heating

¿Qué darías en el madmax a cambio de no pasar frío y por lo tanto no morir de una pulmonía?

Con conocimientos también se sobrevivirá en el madmax.


----------



## Procopius (2 Feb 2014)

En mi opinion, lo primero es tener una vision realista de la situacion, y esta consiste en tener claro que NO HAY NINGUNA CRISIS, LO QUE HAY ES UN NUEVO MUNDO, o sea que los tiempos felices de las vacaciones en Punta Cana para la plebe no volveran dentro de uno, dos o tres años sino que no volveran jamas, o al menos no en un periodo predecible hoy mismo.
La razon de este nuevo mundo es clara: hasta hace poco en el mundo habia 150 millones de usanos y quiza 400 millones de europeos que ocupaban un lugar de privilegio en la cadena de suministro del mundo. Obtenian materias primas a precios de risa y si hacia falta tambien mano de obra casi gratis de las antiguas colonias a las que les daban las gracias o ni eso. Esta agradabilisima situacion se ha acabado, ahora hay, ademas de los blanquitos antes citados, unos 4,000 millones de orientales entre indios, chinos, indonesios y otros que ya han demostrado que no son tontos ni a la hora de fabricar (Samsung compite con cualquier empresa occidental) ni a la de defender sus materias primas. Añadamosle el creciente poderio militar de los chinos, y el nuevo equilibrio esta servido, y es un equilibrio que nos deja a los "blanquitos" en un lugar mucho mas modesto que hace cincuenta años, por poner un caso. Para acabar, solo dejar claro que esta nueva situacion no va a ser pasajera sino que esta aqui para quedarse, y en todo caso la balanza contraria a los los intereses europeos lo sera aun mas.
Esto no significa necesariamente la miseria para los blanquitos, pero si una adecuacion a una vida mas modesta y a un porvenir con un horizonte mas limitado.
No pasa nada, peor era en tiempo de las guerras de religion en Europa Central, cuando poco menos que desaparecio la vida inteligente en la region, pero si que estamos obligados a primero dejar de creer en las estupideces de quienes dicen que nos gobiernan (el año proximo "business as usual", etc), y segundo a ser mas prudentes y realistas en la gestion de nuestras propias vidas.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Feb 2014)

Procopius dijo:


> estamos obligados a primero dejar de creer en las estupideces de quienes dicen que nos gobiernan (el año proximo "business as usual", etc), y segundo a ser mas prudentes y realistas en la gestion de nuestras propias vidas.



A ostias, aquí se aprende eso a ostias, por desgracia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2014)

Estimado Bertok

Sería tan amable de mirar a ver si tiene copia en digital del *El libro de la selva* de el Sr.Pedro Prieto, el enlace de "Crisis energética" murió hace tiempo y hay gente que lo está solicitando.

Gracias


----------



## eich pi el (3 Feb 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Estimado Bertok
> 
> Sería tan amable de mirar a ver si tiene copia en digital del *El libro de la selva* de el Sr.Pedro Prieto, el enlace de "Crisis energética" murió hace tiempo y hay gente que lo está solicitando.
> 
> Gracias



Sera esto???? lo baje de internet, si estpy haciendo algo ilegal por favor borren este post y listo!

http://vdo1138.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/el-libro-de-la-selva.pdf


----------



## burbujadetrufas (3 Feb 2014)

Yo aquí encontré algunos números de la revista American survival guide magazine:

Search american survival pdf magazine & comics

Tampoco está nada mal la revista Bushcraft & Survival Skills:

Search Bushcraft pdf magazine & comics

Lo dicho, si es ilegal que lo borren...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Feb 2014)

eich pi el dijo:


> Sera esto???? lo baje de internet, si estpy haciendo algo ilegal por favor borren este post y listo!
> 
> http://vdo1138.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/el-libro-de-la-selva.pdf



Tranquilo de ilegal nada.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Estimado Bertok
> 
> Sería tan amable de mirar a ver si tiene copia en digital del *El libro de la selva* de el Sr.Pedro Prieto, el enlace de "Crisis energética" murió hace tiempo y hay gente que lo está solicitando.
> 
> Gracias



Sorry, no lo tengo


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Feb 2014)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Yo aquí encontré algunos números de la revista American survival guide magazine:
> 
> Search american survival pdf magazine & comics
> 
> ...



Buena Info.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Feb 2014)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Yo aquí encontré algunos números de la revista American survival guide magazine:
> 
> Search american survival pdf magazine & comics
> 
> ...



El McAfee me da un aviso de peligro para esas webs, aunque también lo da a veces para burbuja...



> ¡Alto!
> ¿Seguro que desea ir allí?
> 
> Este sitio puede no ser seguro.
> ...



El McAfee es pro-stablishment, no? ;-P


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2014)

*Last Call
*
Suerte

Preparen la estrategia de salida - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*Preparen la estrategia de salida
*

*La estabilización económica se debe sólo a un endeudamiento exterior insostenible
*
En el gráfico de la semana podemos ver la relación entre la evolución del índice de actividad de los servicios (que incluye más o menos el 50% del PIB del país) y la del endeudamiento exterior neto (posición neta de inversión internacional) desde 2007. Y las conclusiones que se extraen de este gráfico no pueden ser más preocupantes. Parece evidente que el desplome de 2007-2008 se debió a que no se pudieron sostener las tasas crecientes de endeudamiento exterior. La banca se dedicaba de forma sistemática a captar enormes préstamos del exterior, dinero que luego reciclaba a través del sector inmobiliario.

Aunque el sector público también participó en la orgía a través del aumento de los servicios públicos y de la obra pública, fue una cuestión esencialmente del sector privado que nos debería hacer reflexionar sobre la presunta sabiduría intrínseca de los mercados que muchos defienden. Como vemos, la eficiencia de este endeudamiento en cuanto a generación de actividad fuera del propio sector de la construcción era sumamente pequeña. En la cúspide de la locura, *durante el año 2007, se necesitaron 5 euros de endeudamiento exterior para generar 1 euro de actividad adicional en los servicios*.



La primera consecuencia de la crisis financiera fue el colapso del sector de la construcción privado, que actualmente supone menos del 10% de lo que fue.

La crisis rápidamente remitió a lo largo de 2009, dado que el impulso del gasto público hizo que el endeudamiento exterior volviera a incrementar su tasa de aumento y la actividad entró brevemente en positivo en 2010. Resulta estremecedor que para conseguir un pequeño aumento del 2% se necesitara incrementar la deuda exterior un 14%. Fueron los efectos del plan E en marcha.

Por desgracia para el entonces presidente Rodríguez Zapatero, sobrevino la crisis del euro y en pocos meses el grifo del endeudamiento exterior se cerró y el endeudamiento exterior neto entró en negativo por primera vez en muchos años. La ineficiencia en el uso de los recursos del sector de la construcción era tan sumamente grande (era poco más que la legendaria zanja de Keynes o la ventana de Bastiat, que generan PIB pero no riqueza) que inmediatamente, como se puede observar en el gráfico, las líneas negra –endeudamiento– y actividad –azul– se aproximaron con fuerza. 

La actividad fue languideciendo durante varios trimestres hasta que el recrudecimiento de la crisis del euro hizo que el endeudamiento exterior entrara en tasas fuertemente negativas a pesar de la enorme inyección del BCE a través de los LTROs, lo que provocó que la actividad volviera a hundirse, provocando la debacle del PSOE en las elecciones de 2011 y un nefasto año 2012.

*Mi recomendación es aprovechar esta situación para preparar el nuevo varapalo que inevitablemente llegará: intentar reducir deuda, adoptar una estrategia conservadora y elaborar planes de contingencia para una caída de la actividad del 20% en un par de año
*
A partir de entonces entramos en la parte más interesante del gráfico, que es en la que estamos actualmente. Estamos a mediados de 2012. El BCE consigue restaurar la confianza en la zona euro. Los mercados mundiales interpretan que los políticos europeos no están dispuestos a renunciar con facilidad al proyecto del euro y los capitales huidos, especialmente del sur de Europa, regresan rápidamente. *El endeudamiento exterior vuelve a aumentar y en pocos meses la actividad sigue su estela*. En estos momentos vemos el endeudamiento incrementándose a un ritmo del 7% (tasa suavizada, 10% en el último trimestre) y la actividad de los servicios a punto de entrar en positivo.

Hay tres observaciones muy importantes que hacer respecto a lo acontecido en los últimos meses:

- *La primera* es que ha sido *la mejora en la actividad la que ha seguido al incremento en el endeudamiento, y no al contrario*. Si hubiera habido reformas en el sistema productivo, veríamos lo contrario.

- *La segunda* es que *la economía española es totalmente incapaz de crecer sin aumentar el endeudamiento exterior*. La tesis oficial de que se han realizado reformas desde el lado de la oferta (o estructurales) que han cambiado la dinámica de nuestro sistema productivo haciéndolo semejante al de los países exportadores como Holanda, Dinamarca o Alemania, no se sostiene. Esto lo podemos ver de forma clarísima en el siguiente gráfico, que mide la competitividad de nuestra industria. Esta no sólo no está mejorando, sino que está empeorando. Algo lógico si se tiene en cuenta el enorme aumento en los impuestos y los precios de la energía eléctrica. 



Se argumenta que los salarios se han reducido y que a eso se debe la presunta e ilusoria mejora, ya que así somos más competitivos. Una vez más, los datos nos dicen que es falso, al menos en la industria, que es nuestro principal sector exportador.



Y ni siquiera es cierto si tomamos la totalidad de la economía, ya que el aumento del trabajo a tiempo parcial puede hacer creer que los salarios en los servicios están bajando como promedio (algo que sí que es cierto en muchos nuevos contratos), cuando la evolución está muy próxima al nivel de inflación. 



Lo que vemos realmente es que la distancia entre las líneas de actividad y endeudamiento está aumentando nuevamente, lo que nos indica con claridad que las ineficiencias están incrementándose.

- *La tercera observación* importante que se puede hacer a partir del gráfico de endeudamiento exterior es que *es imposible que esta dinámica dure mucho*. Como decía en mi último artículo, ya no es el sector privado el que está trayendo el dinero a España, sino el sector público, de forma muy semejante a lo que hizo Grecia en los años anteriores. *Los mercados pronto empezarán a dudar del mensaje que lanzan estos vendedores de elixir de serpiente que son los miembros de nuestro Gobierno, la prima de riesgo volverá a aumentar y veremos una ronda de ajustes a la griega que hará que todo lo visto hasta ahora parezca la reprimenda de un padre cariñoso a un niño travieso*.

Como siempre en economía lo difícil son los tiempos, pero *mi opinión es que es poco probable que la situación actual se prolongue más de dos años, y posiblemente bastante menos*. Lo que sí que es de prever es que la decisión política de preservar el área euro se mantenga, por lo que por ese lado no anticipo sorpresas.

*A nivel individual mi recomendación es aprovechar esta situación para preparar el nuevo varapalo que inevitablemente llegará: intentar reducir deuda, adoptar una estrategia conservadora y elaborar planes de contingencia para una caída de la actividad del 20% en un par de años a partir de que comiencen los problemas. No permitamos que nos engañen una vez más con cantos de sirena y elaboremos nuestra estrategia de salida.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Feb 2014)

¿ Morimos ya u que ?...


----------



## mamendurrio (7 Feb 2014)

Todo se desmorona, todo se auto-destruye, un minúsculo e insignificante instante anecdótico en la infinita realidad del universo -la vida en la tierra- pronto pasará a la nada -ni siquiera historia porqué no quedará ni eso-

Pero la buena noticia es que nosotros tuvimos la oportunidad de vivirlo en directo.



​


----------



## sorcerer (7 Feb 2014)

¿Y este JCB ha decidido ya si es keynesiano, liberal austriaco, neomarxista o fisiócrata? Que últimamente no lo tenía muy claro.


----------



## mamendurrio (7 Feb 2014)

sorcerer dijo:


> ¿Y este JCB ha decidido ya si es keynesiano, liberal austriaco, neomarxista o fisiócrata? Que últimamente no lo tenía muy claro.



El Capitán asteriscos ha perdido muchos puntos para mi desde que el otro día soltó que en su opinión hacia falta más estado, más funcionarios.

se conoce que su mujer es funcionaria o algo.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

Os recomiendo que si no tenéis puestos los pañales ..... corred a ponerlos antes de leer.

No digáis que no os he avisado ...

El Enemigo a las Puertas - Rankia

*El Enemigo a las Puertas
*

Cuánto más reflexiono sobre el estado de la economía mundial, más claro tengo que *esto es “Game Over”*. Nos aproximamos raudos y veloces a una quiebra absoluta del sistema como no se ha visto en centenares de años. *Olvidaros de los cantos de sirena sobre la recuperación, porque no la veremos*. *Lo mejor que nos podría pasar es que la Gran Recesión evolucione en una Gran Depresión. En caso contrario padeceremos una crisis semejante a la que asoló Europa durante la primera mitad del s.XVII*; un periodo de intensas turbulencias internacionales que trastocó la geopolítica del momento y puso fin a la hegemonía del Imperio Español. Las señales de este proceso desintegrador están en todas partes para quién quiera verlas: guerras de divisas motivadas por deudas impagables, neo imperialismo chino para hacerse con el control de los recursos naturales de la aldea global, lucha encarnizada de las naciones por la posesión de oro físico, sociedades convulsionadas por la desigualdad social generada por la recesión económica, etc. Visto desde esta perspectiva *que España vaya a incumplir el pago de su deuda soberana en los años venideros, no debería sorprender a nadie*. Ciertamente nuestros políticos tienen gran parte de culpa por haber atizado una monumental burbuja inmobiliaria que nos ha endeudado hasta las trancas y que podría terminar en la partición del país… Aunque en su descargo tenemos que reconocer que se enfrentan a una complejísima situación internacional que los desborda por completo, porque todos los “manuales de ruta” caducan lo que tarda en ponerse el sol.

Y es que esta crisis es totalmente diferente. “¡Venga Claudio! –me diréis-, la situación no puede ser tan grave”. Bueno, ya lo discutiremos. Pero a los escépticos les recomendaría que se dieran un paseo por Turquía, por Argentina, Tailandia, Ucrania, Grecia o Detroit para que vean lo rápido que se está deteriorando la situación. Porque no puedo pedirles que se vayan a Siria, a Libia o a Yemen… Faltaría más! Las piezas más débiles están cayendo como un castillo de naipes y los problemas de la periferia se están trasladando al corazón del sistema: dónde todo empezó. *Desde 2008 todos los gobiernos están engordando sus deudas, imprimiendo dinero y acumulando activos invendibles en los balances de los bancos centrales, en una extraña carrera que los dirige directamente hacia el precipicio. Supongo que esto es cómo el juego de las sillas; sólo puede quedar una y mientras los perdedores sean los demás…* Pues “a quién le importa”, que cantaba Alaska. El nivel de endeudamiento en general; los niveles de sobrevaloración, de sobrecompra y de compras apalancadas de la renta variable norteamericana; la caída de los salarios y de la capacidad adquisitiva de la clase media… *Todos estos indicadores ya superan los números que teníamos en 1929 antes del gran crash bursátil*. Una prueba fehaciente de lo complicada que es la situación.

Tras la caída de Lehman Brothers el mundo contuvo el aliento porque temió una reedición de la Gran Depresión que destrozó a las economías de varios países durante los años 30 del siglo pasado. Afortunadamente teníamos al tío Ben al frente de la FED; un estudioso de ese periodo que, por un extraño giro del destino, tuvo la oportunidad de enmendar los errores de sus antecesores al mando del Banco Central. A finales de los años 20 los responsables de la Reserva Federal pincharon la burbuja inmobiliaria y bursátil al subir los tipos de interés y finalizar su programa de compra de bonos del Tesoro (la flexibilización cuantitativa de entonces). Y como todo el mundo sabe, estas medidas desembocaron en una gran crisis de liquidez que propició la caída de las bolsas en octubre de 1929. Sobre el “por qué?” la FED actuó de ese modo todavía suscita grandes debates entre los economistas. Aunque a nadie se le escapa que al fomentar la especulación, el crédito huye de la economía productiva y se agravan las desigualdades sociales. En cualquier caso, que no hicieran nada cuando todo se desplomó… Es bastante chocante. Así pues, cuando la bolsa se hundió en marzo de 2009 Bernie ya estaba yendo en la dirección contraria: rebajó el precio del dinero, puso en marcha la flexibilización cuantitativa para fabricar dólares y patrocinó la recuperación del sector inmobiliario y de las bolsas.

La política monetaria implantada por la Reserva Federal evitó el colapso de las finanzas y del comercio internacional. *Pero tras 6 años de impresión indiscriminada de dinero sus responsables se enfrentan a un problema morrocotudo de muy difícil solución: los salarios siguen cayendo*. La tasa de ahorro también está muy mal… Pero esto hasta cierto punto es comprensible habida cuenta de que los mandamases de la FED están intentando revitalizar el consumo por la vía del gasto, no del ahorro. Como buenos keynesianos, lo fían todo a la recuperación del consumo –que en Estados Unidos supone el 70% del PIB-. La ecuación es sencilla: si la gente gasta aumentan las transacciones comerciales, la presión de la demanda sobre la oferta de bienes incrementa sus precios y el Estado puede recaudar más en impuestos para pagar las deudas. Es así como se va gestando el impuesto inflacionario. Por un lado rebajas el precio del dinero al 0 o 0’25% y, por el otro, dejas que los precios escalen hasta el 2, 3 o 5%. Lo que te dé la gana, pues casi todos los gobiernos manipulan las estadísticas sobre la inflación. De este modo la diferencia entre los tipos de interés y el coste de la vida alivia la carga financiera de los deudores –la mayoría-; y reprime a los ahorradores, que observan atónitos como su riqueza se esfuma año tras año.

Es indudable que la represión financiera practicada por los Estados ha aliviado la posición de los deudores; sean los ciudadanos, los bancos, las empresas o los gobiernos. Pues *la caída de los tipos de interés está permitiendo refinanciar las deudas y fomentar el escaso crecimiento económico a costa de los ahorradores*. Sin embargo es un proceso lleno de peligros… Aunque las deudas del sector privado han disminuido, las del sector público han aumentado y *parece evidente que en el cómputo global el sistema está más sobrecargado que en 2008*. Por eso los políticos y su prensa afín nos están bombardeando todo el día con las excelencias de la recuperación económica. Les va la vida en ello. *Si no conseguimos crecer pronto con fuerza, la burbuja de la deuda pública explotará*. Una parte del mercado cree en sus cantos de sirena, pero la otra no. Desde abril del año pasado el interés de los bonos de Estados Unidos, de Alemania e incluso de Japón, ha empezado a subir a pesar de que sus gobiernos están imprimiendo dinero como locos.

*La subida del yield es la peor noticia que cabría esperar*. La respuesta a este incordio dependerá del país. Los japos están empeñados en hiperinflacionar, los alemanes continuarán con los ajustes y los norteamericanos combinarán los recortes con la flexibilización cuantitativa. Todo eso mientras esperan la ansiada recuperación. Pero vendrá? Creo que han sobreponderado las expectativas. A partir de ahora los Estados se enfocarán en la contención del gasto, con lo cuál la economía perderá gran parte del impulso público que la ha estimulado en los últimos años. Por otro lado aunque los QE han aportado su granito de arena al provocar la bajada de los tipos de interés, su recorrido está llegando a su fin; ya que a largo plazo son más destructivos que creativos. Fomentan la economía especulativa en lugar de la productiva, agravan las desigualdades sociales y deprimen indirectamente los salarios. Seria de ingenuos creer que el 11% de la población estadounidense que invierte en bolsa puede sostener el consumo del país cuando al 89% restante le bajan los sueldos. Lo extraordinario es que haya gente que defienda esa tesis… Menudos caraduras. Si las compañías acumulan beneficios a costa de los trabajadores, al final se van a quedar sin mercado donde colocar sus productos porque nadie se los comprará. Karl Marx ya nos advirtió de esta gran contradicción del Capitalismo en su obra “Der Kapital”. Bajo ciertas condiciones de estrés, la búsqueda de plusvalías empresariales podría llevar a la quiebra del sistema.



La caída de los salarios impacta de lleno en las ventas minoristas –en negro- y en la caída de las transacciones comerciales –en amarillo-

*La caída de los salarios es un asunto muy importante*. Dicen que Janet Yellen está muy preocupada… La verdad es que esta mujer tiene un papelón. Podría obligar a los bancos a prestar los billones de dólares que tienen aparcados en las cuentas del Banco Central y matar trescientos pájaros de un tiro. Pero para hacerlo tendría que subir los tipos de interés a corto plazo para que las entidades financieras se animaran a prestar y la FED ya ha dicho en varias ocasiones que no piensa tocar el precio del dinero hasta 2015. Además de que seria una medida muy peligrosa por el lado inflacionario. Y si Yellenita no hace nada, *la economía languidecerá bajo el asedio de las fuerzas deflacionarias*.

Como no hay crédito, ni se le espera, las compañías han buscado financiación en la renta variable:



El Multiplicador del dinero está peor que en la Gran Depresión (la velocidad del dinero está mejor)

La evolución de las bolsas desde 2009 le debe mucho a los beneficios empresariales. Y una parte significativa de éstos proceden de los ajustes salariales. Luego, como las compañías del S&P500 han invertido el 25% de sus ganancias a la recompra de sus acciones para acumular autocartera –*la recompra ha supuesto el 60% del rally durante 2013*-, no se puede negar que una parte de las alzas se apoya en el esfuerzo de los trabajadores.

Sin embargo la gran pregunta que todos deberíamos hacernos es la siguiente: *está justificado el deterioro del empleo sólo por la necesidad imperiosa de las cotizadas por obtener financiación en la renta variable?* Y no me refiero sólo a la bajada de los sueldos; sino también al aumento brutal del trabajo a media jornada y a la reducción sostenida de las horas extras. Que es lo que está pasando? Es que no se dan cuenta las empresas que estas medidas son pan para hoy y hambre para mañana? En cualquier caso el deterioro continúa y desde hace dos años estamos experimentando fenómenos extrañísimos cuya aparición se corresponde con periodos altamente recesivos. Me refiero sobre todo a la proliferación del pago en especie y a la encogiflación. Muy mal tienen que estar las cosas cuando las empresas remuneran a sus empleados con cheques para que consuman sus productos… En España lo hace El Corte Inglés y en Estados Unidos tenemos a Wal Mart y a un montón de establecimientos más. Casi todos relacionadas con el comercio minorista. Por otro lado proliferan las compañías que intentan timar al ciudadano mediante la encogiflación. Supuestamente sus productos cuestan lo mismo cuando, en realidad, llevan menos contenido. Por ejemplo en las bolsas de patatas fritas; pesan lo mismo porque las llenan de aire, pero te las terminas en un plis plas.

Esta tendencia suicida del Capitalismo está siendo impulsada por las necesidades de financiación, por la preocupación por las deudas contraídas y por un enemigo formidable que no tiene rival. Esta fuerza sigilosa y letal que pasa inadvertida para el común de los analistas, está fuera del alcance de los Bancos Centrales y es la principal responsable del fracaso de los QE. Sabéis cuál es? Es el enemigo a las puertas: es el Petróleo.

*La Corrida del Petróleo
*
El crudo es el sospechoso habitual que encontramos detrás de todas las movidas que hoy sacuden al planeta. Es el responsable que atiza “la Primavera Árabe”; es el impulsor de la reciente crisis monetaria de los países emergentes; es la pesadilla de los banqueros centrales que luchan contra la deflación –o contra la estanflación-; y es el coco de todos los currantes que sufren los recortes salariales cuando sus empresas les repercuten el coste de los insumos.

*El oro negro se está acabando*. Hace años que alcanzamos el peak oil y desde hace décadas ya no se encuentra ningún yacimiento suculento como los de antaño. Los pozos envejecen. Y a medida que lo hacen, aumentan los costes financieros porque el crudo es más difícil de extraer –por la disminución de la presión en la roca madre que lo contiene-, hasta que en un momento dado la inversión pierde su rentabilidad y se abandona. *Lo que nadie te va a contar es que cada año se cierran muchísimos más pozos de los que se abren y que los costes ascendentes de la industria se está tragando gran parte de la liquidez proporcionada por los Bancos Centrales*. Como si de un agujero negro se tratara… Las finanzas públicas de un montón de países se deterioran a la misma velocidad que descienden sus reservas petrolíferas; tras lo cuál, sus gobiernos sienten el deseo de imprimir dinero para sostener el gasto y evitar que la economía se venga abajo. Devalúan sus monedas para ganar competitividad comercial, exportan más y aceleran el proceso de envejecimiento de sus reservas. Y vuelven a imprimir dinero en un bucle sin fin hasta que destruyen la confianza en su moneda. Aunque la realidad siempre es mucho más compleja de lo que uno cree… Esto es básicamente lo que le está pasando en Argentina.

Y sin embargo, a pesar de las críticas que están recibiendo los argentinos –muchas de ellas justificadas-, todo el mundo está embarcado en el mismo juego. Tengan o no tengan petróleo, todas las naciones imprimen dinero para lograr dos propósitos: 1) la caída de los tipos de interés que reduzca la carga de los deudores y fomente el crecimiento interno –sobre todo mediante burbujas inmobiliarias-; y 2) la devaluación monetaria para robarle al vecino sus exportaciones. En ambos casos necesitarás un montón de energía para sostener el crecimiento económico. Y si no la tienes o la importas muy cara, tarde o temprano el sector privado repercutirá la subida de los precios en los salarios y la recuperación se detendrá. Estamos tratando un tema supercomplejo con infinitas variables y ramificaciones que exceden el contenido de este artículo… Pero quiero hacerlo! Nos enfrentamos a un cuello de botella terrible entre una población mundial que no para de aumentar y unos recursos energéticos que disminuyen a una asombrosa velocidad. *En la confluencia de estas tendencias encontramos una lucha encarnizada por los recursos naturales y un gran shock deflacionario como no se ha visto en 400 años. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:*



La caída de la producción de crudo impactará en todas las fuentes de energía

O dicho de otro modo: *hay demasiada gente en el planeta para tan pocos recursos*. La fuerza impulsora de esta crisis surge del desequilibrio población-recursos –que curioso que cuando todo empezó en 2007, fue cuando alcanzamos el peak oil-; agravada después por las deudas. Por eso los gobiernos no pueden parar de imprimir… pues si lo primero no tiene solución; al menos, pueden inducir la bajada de los tipos de interés mediante los QE. Si los eliminaran las tasas de descontrolarían, la economía se frenaría en seco y los Estados irían a la quiebra. No estoy a favor de la flexibilización cuantitativa, pero entiendo su lógica. Pero si los mantienen indefinidamente en el tiempo, el capitalismo sucumbirá a sus contradicciones de las que he hablado al principio de este artículo. Aumentarán las desigualdades sociales y las grandes corporaciones industriales repercutirán la creciente factura energética en los salarios de sus empleados, agravando con ello la crisis del consumo.

*Hagamos lo que hagamos estamos condenados*. Hay que seguir de cerca lo que pasa en Argentina porque ahora mismo es “el espejo del mundo”. Han subido un 30% los tipos de interés para contener la corrida inflacionaria que amenaza a su Banco Central y a los ahorros de los depositantes. Pero cuando la economía entre en recesión por este motivo: que harán?; volverán a imprimir dinero? Yo creo que seguiremos así hasta que todo se venga abajo… *Occidente lo tiene un poco mejor que los países emergentes porque su desarrollo se basa en el sector servicios*; mucho menos intensivo en el consumo de energía que la industria, radicada en éstos últimos. *Menos Rusia, todos los BRICS están pasando apuros por el sobre coste de la factura energética*. Algunos me diréis que el shale gas es la solución de todos nuestros problemas… Lo cuál es una completa falacia porque la extracción de shale oil es carísima. El único país que puede sacarle partido a medio plazo es Estados Unidos. En cualquier caso, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía no le ve recorrido más allá de 2020 (un análisis excesivamente optimista si consideramos que la AIE se basa en las reservas probadas, no en los costes reales de extracción).



Evolución de la producción de shale oil según los analistas de ITG

La cosa está muy mal porque somos petróleo dependientes. Somos unos yonquis del crudo y de sus derivados. Toda la economía cuelga de ellos y apenas hemos iniciado la transición hacia otro modelo energético porque hemos tardado mucho tiempo en reconocer el problema.

*La caída de la producción petrolífera y la consiguiente suba de precios afectará impactará en toda la economía*. Los costes de la minería, del transporte, el mantenimiento de la red de infraestructuras y el recibo de la luz se encarecerán. Y sin embargo, lo peor vendrá por el lado de la agricultura. La expansión de los cultivos agrícolas de los últimos 100 se ha fundamentado, directa o indirectamente, en el consumo de hidrocarburos. Desde que roturas el campo para sembrar hasta que encuentras el producto en el supermercado, los derivados del petróleo intervienen en todo el proceso. En el blog de Gail Tverberg viene éste gráfico de los superciclos de la agricultura elaborada por Peter Turkin y Sergey Nefedov. La tendencia que nos muestra es coherente con los procesos de auge y caída de varios imperios durante los últimos 2000 años. No sé lo que pensaréis vosotros, pero a mi me encaja para explicar el boom de la agricultura durante el siglo XVI y su posterior decadencia en el s.XVII. Este periodo se corresponde con la dominación del mundo por parte de los españoles; en el que la inflación causó estragos durante el Renacimiento y deflación durante el Barroco.



Superciclos de la agricultura según Turkin y Nefedov

Si superponemos a este ciclo el gráfico de Tverberg sobre la proyección de la producción de crudo, parece evidente que la economía ya ha empezado a menguar. Todos los gobiernos están imprimiendo moneda del mismo modo en que lo hicieron las naciones a principios del s.XVII. Asimismo, el declive en la producción agrícola augura grandes tensiones por el lado de la población; habida cuenta de que los recursos serán más escasos. En todas las crisis anteriores la población menguó… Yo creo que “esta vez no será diferente” y que sufriremos el mismo problema. Los inventarios agrícolas están en mínimos de los últimos 10 años y los campos siguen despoblándose a medida que los jóvenes emigran a la ciudad y sus padres se jubilan y abandonan las tareas agrícolas (un fenómeno que prosigue a escala mundial). Ahora mismo es una inversión ruinosa porque las distribuidoras cargan los costes a los agricultores.

Por todo lo que he contado en este artículo, *creo que los próximos 5 años serán cruciales para el destino de la Humanidad*. Es inútil inferir como irán las bolsas a corto plazo en base a estos análisis, porque la cosa va mucho más allá… *Tenemos que prepararnos*. Será necesaria una gran coordinación geopolítica por parte de los Estados para minimizar los problemas. Puede hacerse, pero si dejamos que la parte reptiliana de nuestros cerebros tome el mando, vamos apañados.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (8 Feb 2014)

Up para el artículo de Claudio Vargas...

El Enemigo a las Puertas - Rankia

*Cuánto más reflexiono sobre el estado de la economía mundial, más claro tengo que esto es “Game Over”. Nos aproximamos raudos y veloces a una quiebra absoluta del sistema como no se ha visto en centenares de años...*

Da miedito leerlo...


----------



## Atonito (8 Feb 2014)

Yo lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo (y no soy el único), y en este mismo foro, el "sistema esta muerto", y solo por ser Marxista (heterodoxo) muchos me ponen a parir.

Pero la realidad ya no es cuando llegara el game over, la realidad es que YA estamos en game over, simplemente los bancos centrales nos hacen creer que la vida sigue igual, pero todo es ya una burda ilusión.


----------



## felino66 (8 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *El Enemigo a las Puertas
> *.




AL hilo de lo citado....


*Perspectivas : petróleo, agua y agricultura* 

Desde hace 12 años, existen tendencias claras que me han permitido ser muy optimista sobre el precio del petróleo y los metales preciosos. 
El barril de petróleo pasó de 20 a $ 100, oro de 300 a $ 1600 la onza y la plata de $ 4 a $ 35 (promedio anual). 

Hoy en día, estas tendencias siguen siendo fuertes para mí! 

La principal, la más importante, la más crucial, es el aumento de la población mundial. También podríamos añadir que, además de aumentar la población mundial, ésta es más urbana, aumenta el envejecimiento de la población, aumenta la energía que se consume para crear alimentos y dar servicios, y todo el mundo intenta la adopción de estilos de vida occidentales. 











Lo que nos lleva mecánicamente, tres problemas principales : 


*1° La escasez de petróleo y la energía.* 

Con una población mundial que aumenta continuamente y el suministro de petróleo convencional (pico de producción) Sin aliento, es probable que las tensiones más importantes aparecen en los suministros en los próximos años. 
Estas tensiones entre la oferta y la demanda de petróleo aumentará inevitablemente el costo marginal y el aumento de los precios del petróleo en el largo plazo. Fiebres en los precios del petróleo, igual que en julio del 2008, volverán en intervalos de tiempo más pequeños. 
Esto afectará de forma automática en todas las otras formas de producción de energía (gas natural, carbón, uranio, los precios de la electricidad, la madera, el viento, la energía geotérmica de alta, solar ...) . 


*2° La falta de alimentos. *


Una población en crecimiento consume más alimentos (cambios en la dieta), lo que aumentará la demanda de materias primas agrícolas (carne, soja, arroz, maíz, trigo, hortalizas, etc.). Sin embargo, la disminución de las tierras cultivables (desertificación, la contaminación, la urbanización, el cambio climático) y el acceso limitado al agua, restringirá la oferta a nivel mundial con el aumento del costo de la energía. 
El aumento del precio del petróleo también pesará sobre los costos de producción de la agricultura muy dependiente del petróleo para su consumo de diesel, fertilizantes y pesticidas (en resumen). 
La producción de biocarburantes directamente relacionado con el aumento en el costo marginal de la producción de petróleo 
competirá con la producción de alimentos 

*3° La falta de agua potable*. 

Con el aumento de la población, la demanda de agua seguirá creciendo y la oferta sigue siendo limitada en algunas partes del mundo. 
El cambio climático, la contaminación y el aumento de la energía harán subir los precios. 

Estas tendencias se alimentan mutuamente y crear un efecto acelerador sobre otros temas que pueden ser la contaminación, el cambio climático y la seguridad. El acceso a las reservas se convierten en vital para muchos estados o empresas y aumentan las tensiones. Estas nuevas cepas se han originado del control de estas valiosas reservas. Debido a que estas reservas serán 
insuficientes para satisfacer la demanda de una población cada vez más importante. 

Para mí, el núcleo del problema es la discrepancia entre el aumento de la población mundial y el estancamiento / declive en el 
suministro de petróleo convencional.

Esto es lo que llamamos una tendencia. 

Nunca debe oponerse! 

Dr Thomas Chaize 

Perspectivas: el petr?leo, la agricultura y el agua.

.


----------



## sirpask (8 Feb 2014)

Hay que ir imprimiendose los links de este hilo que ya queda menos para abril...


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay que ir imprimiendose los links de este hilo que ya queda menos para abril...



¿por qué en Abril?


----------



## guaxx (8 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿por qué en Abril?



Cuando veo este hilo arriba me temo lo peor...


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

guaxx dijo:


> Cuando veo este hilo arriba me temo lo peor...



Hay que estar preparados, es bastante realista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## manitou_ (8 Feb 2014)

Esto se acaba. España debe volver a la agricultura y a autoabastecerse de energía vía solar, eólica e hidráulica. Y por supuesto acabar con toda la casta política.

Y así, nos la sudaría todo ésto.


----------



## sirpask (8 Feb 2014)

El 31 de marzo se hace balance de este primer trimestre, y aun faltan de ocurrir muchas cosas en febrero.

Aunque todos veamos en el intradia y semana a semana que todo va fatal, no es hasta abril donde se escriben los datos en papel y se hace la reflexión. 

Cuando en abril se vea que la EPA de este trimestre es patética (a finales de 2013 se dio a las empresas 5000 euros por trabajador en practica que contratasen aunque no cobrasen para quitar parados, ejm: en.mi empresa 6 van al paro en Marzo), que los pagos que se han aplazado a enero para no subir el deficit de 2013... nos hunden, que el primer periodo de estress test estará ya dando sus primeros resultados y todas las hipotecas que se han dado en España durante la ultima decada hay que provisionarlas enteras...

Luego a nivel macro tanto el Baltic, como.el Brent están a un mes de caer en barrena el primero y de subir el segundo...

Y mas cosas que no me acuerdo, pero que iban sucediendose este primer trimestre y ninguna buena.

En abril va a haber como minimo un pre-octubre.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> El 31 de marzo se hace balance de este primer trimestre, y aun faltan de ocurrir muchas cosas en febrero.
> 
> Aunque todos veamos en el intradia y semana a semana que todo va fatal, no es hasta abril donde se escriben los datos en papel y se hace la reflexión.
> 
> ...



Faltan unos trimestres para que empiecen a coger miedo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Faltan unos trimestres para que empiecen a coger miedo.



Esto es España. 
La gente tendrá pánico cuando vean todos los bancos cerrados, supermercados vacios...antes al 99 por 100 le da todo igual...hay que estar preparados nadie nos avisará...


----------



## Deudor (9 Feb 2014)

¡Que tiempos aquellos, en los que "era en octubre"!


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Esto es España.
> La gente tendrá pánico cuando vean todos los bancos cerrados, supermercados vacios...antes al 99 por 100 le da todo igual...hay que estar preparados nadie nos avisará...



Muy pocos estarán preparados aunque sea sólo psicológicamente.

Tal vez al haber previsto los acontecimientos se mantenga la calma necesaria cuando llegue el momento, aunque la mayor parte de la gente permanecerá en estado de shock ("zombies") sin saber siquiera qué pasa. 

En ese momento nos manipularán mejor que nunca.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Feb 2014)

manitou_ dijo:


> Esto se acaba. España debe volver a la agricultura y a autoabastecerse de energía vía solar, eólica e hidráulica. Y por supuesto acabar con toda la casta política.
> 
> Y así, nos la sudaría todo ésto.



De hecho, la única salida honrosa es la autarquía...pero no nos lo permitirán. Y en un pequeño continente como lo es España, ES VIABLE.


Las deudas las pagaremos...o se las cobraran, SI O SI.

ienso:

---------- Post added 09-feb-2014 at 07:59 ----------

Dos armas muy poderosas.


MIEDO Y DESESPERACION


Lo mas lejos posible de nucleos de población grandes....y armados....






Raulisimo dijo:


> Muy pocos estarán preparados aunque sea sólo psicológicamente.
> 
> Tal vez al haber previsto los acontecimientos se mantenga la calma necesaria cuando llegue el momento, aunque la mayor parte de la gente permanecerá en estado de shock ("zombies") sin saber siquiera qué pasa.
> 
> En ese momento nos manipularán mejor que nunca.


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Feb 2014)

Me gustaría saber la capacidad de carga de la península ibérica como sistema cerrado...
Íbamos a caer como chinches!


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2014)

******* dijo:


> De hecho, la única salida honrosa es la autarquía...pero no nos lo permitirán. Y en un pequeño continente como lo es España, ES VIABLE.
> 
> 
> Las deudas las pagaremos...o se las cobraran, SI O SI.
> ...




Enlazo con el hilo sobre comunidades autosuficientes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html

Libertad y alegría.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Muy pocos estarán preparados aunque sea sólo psicológicamente.
> 
> Tal vez al haber previsto los acontecimientos se mantenga la calma necesaria cuando llegue el momento, aunque la mayor parte de la gente permanecerá en estado de shock ("zombies") sin saber siquiera qué pasa.
> 
> En ese momento nos manipularán mejor que nunca.



Cierto, el impacto psicológico será enorme, pocos lo soportaran...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (9 Feb 2014)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber la capacidad de carga de la península ibérica como sistema cerrado...
> Íbamos a caer como chinches!



Intente averiguar cuantas hectáreas se dedican al cultivo de productos que se utilizan para la alimentación (piensos) de animales monogástricos (básicamente cerdos y pollos)... pues bien, esos alimentos se pueden dedicar íntegramente a la alimentación humana, la fuente de carne (que siempre fue escasa y cara) debe ser la producida por animales rumiantes que usan la celulosa como producto básico de su alimentación (y eso incluye vacas, caballos, ovejas, cabras, conejos y piezas de caza mayor)... le aseguro que si utilizamos nuestras hectáreas de regadío para cultivar maíz (es el cereal más productivo) no pasaríamos hambre...


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

Muy recomendable para descargar y enriquecer la audioteca personal 8:8:8:

Actualizado en 6.2.43.

Food for thought

*Los Secretos Ocultos del Dinero - Mike Maloney
*

*EP1 - Divisa vs Dinero*

[YOUTUBE]Y-9Bb9SgvYw[/YOUTUBE]

*EP2 - Las siete etapas de un imperio*

[YOUTUBE]tz7O3iMHp3M[/YOUTUBE]

*EP3 - La crisis del dolar, oportunidad de oro*

[YOUTUBE]D88OTIJIEHM[/YOUTUBE]

*EP4 - El fraude más grande la historia de la humanidad*

[YOUTUBE]xL4MiE7QCYw[/YOUTUBE]

*EP5 - Cuando el dinero se corrompe*

[YOUTUBE]H-lzU_l6Hik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apymereco (9 Feb 2014)

Como dijo el clásico, el que no se haya colocado que se coloque, y al loro!
Colapso catabólico o castatrófico? Para mí, esto peta entre 2015 y 2018. Y muy muy catastrófico.

Y no hablo de la Bolsa.... haz ya tu *lista de emergencia*.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MRes1zks3DM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XM6neRkE_YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quinto (9 Feb 2014)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber la capacidad de carga de la península ibérica como sistema cerrado...
> Íbamos a caer como chinches!



Así, a bote pronto, yo calcularía unas 8 millones de has de buenas tierras agrícolas. Si suponemos que quedamos los justos, digamos unos 40 millones de habitantes, tocamos a unos 2.000 m2 por cabeza que no está mal para ganarse el sustento doblando el lomo. El problema podría ser este.

Quién controle el fósforo controlará el mundo.

Sin embargo si tienes en cuenta que por los terrenos baldíos habría ganado y usas sus boñigas como abono, es posible que la cosa pudiera funcionar aunque muchos se van a hartar de llorar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

Quinto dijo:


> Así, a bote pronto, yo calcularía unas 8 millones de has de buenas tierras agrícolas. Si suponemos que quedamos los justos, digamos unos 40 millones de habitantes, tocamos a unos 2.000 m2 por cabeza que no está mal para ganarse el sustento doblando el lomo. El problema podría ser este.
> 
> Quién controle el fósforo controlará el mundo.
> 
> Sin embargo si tienes en cuenta que por los terrenos baldíos habría ganado y usas sus boñigas como abono, es posible que la cosa pudiera funcionar aunque muchos se van a hartar de llorar.



Lo tenemos cercano Marruecos...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Lo tenemos cercano Marruecos...



Marruecos es una trampa maltusiana, allí va haber ostias como panes de pueblo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Marruecos es una trampa maltusiana, allí va haber ostias como panes de pueblo.



Y mas ahora que se esta creando una clase media irreal fardando de dirhams...


----------



## sirpask (9 Feb 2014)

¿se podria sacar factor comun entre EEUU, EUROPA, Rusia, China, Japon por ejemplo? 

Es decir, USA debe 100 a Europa 100 a Rusia 100 a China, 100 a Japon, Europa 200 a USA, 100 a Rusia...

Sacamos factor comun de deuda a pagar, la prendemos fuego haciendo un Maching entre lo que debia y lo que me deben... y me quedo en paz....


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Feb 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿se podria sacar factor comun entre EEUU, EUROPA, Rusia, China, Japon por ejemplo?
> 
> Es decir, USA debe 100 a Europa 100 a Rusia 100 a China, 100 a Japon, Europa 200 a USA, 100 a Rusia...
> 
> Sacamos factor comun de deuda a pagar, la prendemos fuego haciendo un Maching entre lo que debia y lo que me deben... y me quedo en paz....



Acuerdo imposible...egocentrismo...


----------



## apymereco (9 Feb 2014)

Tarik y Muza eran aficionados comparados con lo que vendría ahora.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2014)

Una clase maestra

[YOUTUBE]649jgLwKUQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abu-Yunis (10 Feb 2014)

Si este hilo se reabre, es que pinta chungo...


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2014)

El próximo desplome usano llegará en el mejor momento para volver al neofeudalismo olvidado :8::8::8:

Lo de España pasará a los libros de la extinción de los pueblos 

Desmontando a Bernanke - Blogs de Big Data

*Desmontando a Bernanke
*

Ben Bernanke accedió al cargo de presidente de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU el 1 de febrero de 2006. Hasta el 3 de febrero de 2014, fecha en la que fue sustituido por Janet Yellen, ha sido el principal brazo ejecutor de la política monetaria del presidente Obama, su principal valedor y apoyo. Su tarea inicial (sustituir al mitificado Alan Greenspan) parecía cómoda, pues nadie veía asomar por la puerta la mayor crisis financiera desde el crack del 29. Bueno, lo de nadie es otro de los mitos que los economistas habituales tratan de colocar, con bastante éxito por cierto, dejando de lado a todos los economistas de una escuela de pensamiento, la austriaca, que venían advirtiendo de ello desde tiempo atrás (valga como ejemplo el prefacio a la tercera edición española de Dinero, Crédito Bancario y Ciclos Económicos del profesor Huerta de Soto, fechado el 28 de agosto de 2005). No es este el tema que nos ha traído aquí, sin embargo.

Muchos economistas, la mayor parte seguidores de la escuela keynesiana y valedores de las políticas de demanda, han apoyado sin dudar la política de expansión monetaria (Quantitative Easing, QE) del republicano Bernanke. “Ha dejado de lado los prejuicios ideológicos”, escuchamos como gran elogio (es curioso cómo, cuando Hollande enunciaba en enero la Ley de Say señalando que la oferta crea su propia demanda, esos mismos le acusaban de abandonarse en los brazos del neoliberalismo…)

¿Tanto ha hecho Bernanke por la economía norteamericana, y por ende la mundial, como para ser tratado como héroe, como para que los keynesianos se tornen monetaristas por un rato al menos? Tres son los hitos fundamentales en los que se apoyan unos y otros. Tres son los mitos que trataré de desmontar.

*Mito nº 1. Las QE han creado (ponga aquí su cifra) millones de puestos de trabajo.
*
Este es quizá el mito más extendido y el que más daño está haciendo, pues introduce una sensación de ansiedad en los parados y en el resto de la población que no se conjuga con la realidad, que desgraciadamente es otra.



Fuente: Elaboración propia a partir del Bureau of Labor Statistics.Fuente: Elaboración propia a partir del Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Desde la 1ª QE, en noviembre de 2008, se han creado 1 millón de empleos; en el mismo período, *más de 11 millones de norteamericanos han abandonado el mercado laboral*; ya no computan como buscadores de empleo. Son los not in labor force (NILF).

NO existe una sola fuente habitual entre los economistas que refrende la creación de más de un millón de empleos. Decir lo contrario es faltar a la verdad.

*Mito nº 2. Las QE no han creado inflación.
*
Muy extendido también, y asimismo falso. La base del mito radica en la confusión (habitual) de la inflación (alza generalizada de los precios) con su medida (el IPC). Que un economista actúe así es como un físico confundir la temperatura con el termómetro. Pero mientras que un termómetro mide correctamente, de forma objetiva, el IPC es constantemente "adaptado" por las autoridades políticas "para reflejar la realidad". La que en cada momento conviene reflejar.

El posterior gráfico muestra la evolución del índice SP500 reflejando en distintos colores las distintas QEs y la Operación Twist (una medida por la que se cambiaron los títulos de deuda inferior a tres años por activos a 6 y 30 años). *No cabe duda de que el mercado bursátil norteamericano ha sido el primer beneficiado por la política de Bernanke*.



Las distintas QEs y análogas y evolución del índice SP500. Fuente: sierrachart.com

Las distintas QEs y análogas y evolución del índice SP500. Fuente: sierrachart.com

Pero para quien insista en que los activos financieros no forman parte de la inflación, que no están sujetos a ella (por cierto, ¿no fue la inflación de los activos inmobiliarios, la burbuja de las subprime, la que según los mismos nos trajo hasta aquí? ¿Esa sí es inflación y la de la bolsa no?), *vean la evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología de 1980 y la actual; la inflación actual estaría en casi el 10%*. Vaya.



Evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología 1980 (azul) y la actual (rojo).Evolución del IPC calculado con la metodología 1980 (azul) y la actual (rojo).

*Mito nº 3. El principal beneficiado de las QE ha sido el trabajador norteamericano.
*
Este es un mito que se apoya en la pretendida benevolencia social de la política monetaria. Confunde doblemente, pues la política monetaria de los bancos centrales se concentra básicamente en el control de la inflación (precisamente para proteger al pueblo de los abusos de los políticos gobernantes), aunque en el caso de la Fed se le añade un objetivo de empleo (que hemos visto ha fracasado estrepitosamente, pero que ciertamente existe).

De acuerdo con este mito, el poder adquisitivo de los norteamericanos ha mejorado gracias a las políticas de Bernanke. Recodemos que, para la mayor parte del pensamiento económico, sin consumo no hay economía, que el ahorro es secundario y que por tanto el poder adquisitivo (para destinarlo a ese consumo) es básico.

Bueno, pues tampoco este mito se compadece con la realidad. La renta mediana de los norteamericanos se ha recuperado ligeramente desde su mínimo a finales de 2011, pero sigue muy alejada de sus valores precrisis. 

Para ello, es necesario distinguir, como siempre hacemos los economistas, de la variación nominal de la real. 



Salario mediano real y nominal desde 2000 en los EEUU. Fuente: SentierResearch.comSalario mediano real y nominal desde 2000 en los EEUU. Fuente: SentierResearch.com

*Como muestra el anterior gráfico, en cuanto pasamos la alegre recuperación del salario mediano por el tamiz del ajuste por la inflación la consabida recuperación salarial queda en nada; peor aún, es negativa*.

Sin embargo, sí ha ocurrido un efecto colateral perfectamente compatible con la extraordinaria subida de los índices bursátiles que las QE han provocado, y que hemos señalado previamente: *las ganancias del 10% y del 1% más rico de los norteamericanos se encuentran a niveles históricamente altos*.



El 10% más rico de los norteamericanos controla hoy el 50% de la renta total de los norteamericanos. Fuente: The New York Times citando a Saez y Piketty

Así pues, la conclusión es sencilla:

Las QE

*- NO han generado empleo*

*- NO han contenido la inflación*, sino que la han exacerbado vía activos financieros e inmobiliarios

*- NO han ayudado al trabajador*, que ha visto disminuir su renta.

*Todos los procesos de aumento de la masa monetaria, desde los assignats revolucionarios hasta las QE de Bernanke, no han hecho sino empobrecer a quienes pretendía ayudar y enriquecer a quienes pretendía castigar*. Quizá es tiempo de dedicarle algo más de tiempo a la historia, y algo menos a la demagogia.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Feb 2014)

Enlazo con el hilo de las comunidades autosuficientes.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Feb 2014)

Hola gente

He pillado esto de Casandra's legacy, "como se calcula el colapso de un país":

Traductor de Google

El original es este:

Cassandra's legacy: The die off of the top predator

Saludos

---------- Post added 14-feb-2014 at 21:29 ----------

Por favor alguien puede hacer este calculo:

*Aún así, espero que este marco nos permitirá establecer un límite superior para saber cómo el colapso de largo se puede aplazar para un país determinado. Una vez que el consumo de hidrocarburos cae apreciablemente, el reloj comienza a funcionar. Entonces es posible estimar el tiempo que el reloj puede funcionar teóricamente dividiendo el patrimonio neto restante de la población por el tamaño del agujero de la economía creada por la caída del consumo de energía.*

Gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

Como se calcula está claro, como se ve caer lentamente también...queda ir afinando y acotando rango de fechas...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

*You can't print more young people to change this percentage... so they'll have to keep printing money to prop up asset markets to maintain the bumpy illusion of growth.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2014)

Madre mia....


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

No way out

[YOUTUBE]fsU6zElrskg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2014)

Mother of the Lamb...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

Nos llevan ventaja

Meet the preppers: Up to 3 MILLION people preparing for the end of the world as we know it | Mail Online

La peña está muy preparada

American Preppers Network â€¢ Index page

[YOUTUBE]DzGC-sia7K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *You can't print more young people to change this percentage... so they'll have to keep printing money to prop up asset markets to maintain the bumpy illusion of growth.*



Ir cogiendo sitio...y a ver si es el mas idóneo :8:


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

La pirámide poblacional de muchos países parece una seta alucinógena.

Sabiendo los hijos de puta que manejan los hilos no es descartable un exterminio masivo.

Dentro de 50 años, el mundo va a ser un ligar irrespirable de miseria moral y ética.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La pirámide poblacional de muchos países parece una seta alucinógena.
> 
> Sabiendo los hijos de puta que manejan los hilos no es descartable un exterminio masivo.
> 
> Dentro de 50 años, el mundo va a ser un ligar irrespirable de miseria moral y ética.



Queda saber como y cuando será...the big war...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pLlwpZQrQUU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 21:37 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Queda saber como y cuando será...the big war...



*The last thing before the world resets is WAR ....
*
[YOUTUBE]VpNCUDHVt28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pLlwpZQrQUU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-feb-2014 at 21:37 ----------
> 
> ...



El reset sera de órdago...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> El reset sera de órdago...



Va a pillar al 99% de occidente en pelotas y contando las deudas de los zulitos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Feb 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Va a pillar al 99% de occidente en pelotas y contando las deudas de los zulitos.



Y no nos equivoquemos, españa está muy debil...Europa puede pasar una dificultades nunca vistas.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (18 Feb 2014)

Y la tasa de morosidad de los banquitos hispanistaníes sigue subiendo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idad-sube-ano-2-8-puntos-y-cierra-2013-a.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Feb 2014)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Y la tasa de morosidad de los banquitos hispanistaníes sigue subiendo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...idad-sube-ano-2-8-puntos-y-cierra-2013-a.html



Y estan recien rescatados...


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2014)

La cosa se calienta: *Más de 20 muertos durante una protesta en Ucrania.*

Yanuk?vich opta por la fuerza para aplastar la revuelta de Kiev - ABC.es

¿El comienzo del fin?


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2014)

.........................................................


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Feb 2014)

bertok, me he perdido, te has equivocado de hilo?


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> bertok, me he perdido, te has equivocado de hilo?



Sí me he equivocado :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (22 Feb 2014)

Alex Jones + Lyndon Larouche

No apto para magufos ::::::

[YOUTUBE]PyjnJwx5BlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Feb 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La cosa se calienta: *Más de 20 muertos durante una protesta en Ucrania.*
> 
> Yanuk?vich opta por la fuerza para aplastar la revuelta de Kiev - ABC.es
> 
> ¿El comienzo del fin?



En España nunca pasará ya somos europeos...:8:


----------



## mamendurrio (23 Feb 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La cosa se calienta: *Más de 20 muertos durante una protesta en Ucrania.*
> 
> Yanuk?vich opta por la fuerza para aplastar la revuelta de Kiev - ABC.es
> 
> ¿El comienzo del fin?



Sí, el comienzo y final de otrom show de los mass mierda para ayudar a cimentar la desconexión de los españoles son su propia realidad y la realidad de otros asuntos que realmente son los que nos están matando.


----------



## lolailo634 (23 Feb 2014)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sí, el comienzo y final de otrom show de los mass mierda para ayudar a cimentar la desconexión de los españoles son su propia realidad y la realidad de otros asuntos que realmente son los que nos están matando.



Un ejemplo de desconexión ha sido que en La Sexta Noche no han tocado el tema de Ucrania.


----------



## FumandoEsperoLaCasa (25 Feb 2014)

Arriba con el hilo


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2014)

Marzo comienza con entrenamiento 8:

[YOUTUBE]jCED_KuI7F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Mar 2014)

¡Chincheta!


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Mar 2014)

fosz2 dijo:


> ¡chincheta!



+ 1 .......


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp

La calma que precede la tempestad.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Mar 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12969-revolucion-manual-de-instrucciones.html

[Youtube]_c7OXxjSkvE[/Youtube]


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.44 ::

*Scenarios for the Future of Technology and International Development
*
http://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/uploads/files/bba493f7-cc97-4da3-add6-3deb007cc719.pdf

Una adaptación de uno de los escenarios: Hack Attack

*KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (I).
*

Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (I). (¿Ficción?)

A veces me da por tratar de imaginar como serán los próximos años. Tratar de indagar a dónde nos llevará la crisis que atravesamos. Obviamente eso me lleva a tratar de leer sobre ello. Hay un documento curioso. Es usado por los "conspiranoicos" para tratar de revelar los planes para el establecimiento de Nuevo Orden Mundial. El documento es de la Rockefeller Foundation y se llama "Scenarios for the future of Technology and International Development" (para leerlo en inglés pinche aquí). En él se presentan 4 posibles escenarios para el futuro. Me he inspirado en uno de ellos, Hack Attack, para escribir este y los siguientes posts, centrándome en España. Considerenlo un divertimento con inspiración Bilderberg.







*2015.- Inicio del KAOS.
*

El invierno ha sido duro. El paro ronda el 45% de la población en España. Se han seguido destruyendo empresas y muchos trabajadores públicos han sido despedidos. 2.000.000 de familias en el Estado español no reciben ningún ingreso. La “economía informal”, como la llamó Montoro en 2012, es habitual. La gente hace lo que sea para sobrevivir. El cultivo y la venta de marihuana se toleran, las incipientes medidas contra prostitución han quedado en el olvido y ahora se ven muchas chicas españolas ejerciéndola, otras actividades ilegales florecen. Las pensiones llevan “congeladas” desde 2011. La esperanza de vida se ha acortado sensiblemente: por los recortes en sanidad. Los cánceres ya no son tratados si no pueden ser operados inmediatamente y solo reciben quimioterapia los que han sido operados, salvo que se tenga dinero; el malestar social ha ido creciendo. Rajoy afronta su último año de legislatura con una creciente desconfianza por parte de la gente. Más recortes, más recortes, más recortes ha sido la cantinela que los ciudadanos han oído en los últimos cinco años por parte del Gobierno.

Los niños van a la escuela en las mismas condiciones que en los años 60 del siglo XX; la falta de calefacción ya es lo normal en la mayoría colegios públicos, en cualquier Comunidad Autónoma. El material escolar empieza a escasear, los ordenadores son viejos y hace tiempo que no se renuevan. Las Universidades están medio vacías. En las grandes aulas para acoger 200 o más estudiantes se oye el eco de la voz del profesor. ¿Ayuda a la dependencia? ¿Trabajos sociales? ¿Ayuda a discapacitados? Ya nadie se acuerda de aquello. En estos sectores de población la mortalidad aumenta a pasos agigantados. Los recortes han sido brutales. Tanto por lo caída de las ingresos del Estado como por tener que destinar la mayoría del presupuesto al pago de la deuda. En los últimos años ha aumentado el presupuesto en seguridad. Más policía, más ejército.

Los meses de invierno han sido extremadamente fríos. Cada vez más personas se encuentran sin hogar. Los embargos hipotecarios han ido creciendo y los desahucios han afectado a la gran mayoría de los parados ya. Muchos están sin hogar. Por primera vez, desde las asociaciones contra los desahucios hipotecarios han llamado a la ocupación de viviendas vacías propiedad de los bancos. En las redes sociales circulan las direcciones que las viviendas que son propiedad de bancos, especialmente de los nacionalizados o propiedad del “banco malo” por considerarse propiedad pública. El gobierno desde el primer momento ha tratado de reprimir estas acciones, cediendo a las presiones de las entidades financieras que ven en peligro todavía para sus balances. Con la primavera llegan los desalojos de las viviendas ocupadas. Cada vez más personas de todas las edades acuden a tratar de impedir estos desalojos, pero la policía se emplea con mayor violencia. Los antidisturbios no solo tienen carta blanca para machacar, se les incita a hacerlo, para ello por cada acción “de represión de la violencia” en la que participan cobran una prima. Tanto es así, que son los únicos funcionarios que mantienen o superan el salario de 2012, ello por esos extras. Los heridos en las acciones policiales no acuden a los hospitales, el Gobierno decretó que se les cobrara por la atención médica en los hospitales públicos y no es extraño que la policía entre en ellos llevándose detenidos a los heridos.

Crece la inestabilidad social. Un grupo de ciudadanos cada vez mayor empieza a creer que las manifestaciones pacíficas, aunque siguen la norma general a pesar de las palizas policiales, no sirven de nada. En internet en diversos foros empieza hablarse de lucha violenta. No se quiere ejercer la violencia contra las personas, pero sí cunde la sensación de que hay que dañar a los bancos, a los que se aprovechan de la crisis y los edificios públicos dónde, según ellos, los políticos cada vez se atrincheran para “joder” al pueblo. En verano empiezan los primeros ataques. Se coordinan las acciones, la primera tiene lugar en julio y en una noche arden miles de cajeros automáticos en toda España. Algunos consiguen introducir cócteles molotov en las sucursales causando graves daños. El Gobierno dice que el ataque es terrorista y se castigará severamente a los instigadores de las acciones y a los que las han llevado a cabo. Serán considerados actos terroristas, y anuncia, otra más, una reforma del código penal para agravar las penas. En los últimos años se ha dejado de perseguir a delincuentes comunes para perseguir a los incitaban a manifestaciones, ahora se prevén cada vez más acciones. La gente rica, empieza a aumentar la seguridad en las urbanizaciones. Temen acciones contra ellos.

En los siguientes meses hay más ataques a entidades bancarias, esta vez no se queman cajeros solo, se queman oficinas y se trata de asaltar las cajas fuertes. El botín será repartido entre los más necesitados. En un ambiente de alta tensión se convocan las elecciones para noviembre. Las redes sociales arden en proclamas para boicotearlas. A los mítines acude menos gente que en las elecciones habidas hasta entonces. Hay manifestaciones contra todos los partidos, pero especialmente contra el PP y el PSOE. En los primeros mítines grupos de personas entran en los recintos para reventar los actos y la policía se emplea con contundencia. En los mítines se aumentan las medidas de seguridad y se obliga a que los asistentes se identifiquen con anterioridad. La tensión aumenta a medida que se transcurre la campaña. La última noche de campaña arden los primeros edificios públicos en Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao... En todas las capitales de provincia y en muchas ciudades hay disturbios más o menos intensos, más o menos violentos. El Gobierno declara el “estado excepción” y manda el ejercito salir “a restablecer el orden”. La jornada de reflexión no será tal. El Gobierno y todos los partidos políticos, a excepción de IU, deciden suspender las elecciones hasta que el orden sea restablecido. Se forma un gobierno de concentración. Miles de personas detenidas y torturadas en los siguientes días.

Con otro frío invierno termina el 2015.

*KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (II). (¿Ficción?)
*

Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (II). (¿Ficción?)

El documentode la Rockefeller Foundation y se llama "Scenarios for the future of Technology and International Development" (para leerlo en inglés pinche aquí), en el se presentan 4 posibles escenarios para el futuro, me sirve de inspiración.







*2016.- Deterioro social creciente.
*
En los últimos meses del 2015 se consiguió pacificar la situación. Las protestas fueron menos. Los detenidos privados de su libertad por delitos contra el Estado y sedición. El frío invierno, la ausencia de comida y ropa suficiente para una gran parte e la población también fue causa de la calma. Se volvieron a ocupar viviendas vacías durante el invierno. Y otra vez durante la primavera llegarían los desalojos. La policía vuelve a emplearse con contundencia, pero la gente famélica y cansada no ofrece tanta resistencia como en el anterior año. Ante la tranquilidad y las presiones de la UE, el Gobierno de concentración decide convocar elecciones para mayo. Con la mayoría de los convocantes al boicot de noviembre entre la cárcel o huidos, y con un fuerte dispositivo militar y policial desplegado se celebran las elecciones. Los disconformes no violentos llaman a la abstención para deslegitimar las elecciones. Así que la propaganda partidista, de todos los partidos llama a la participación, a restaurar la democracia que dio a España la mayor época de prosperidad de su historia entre el periodo 1978-2011. Se culpa a los manifestantes que iniciaron el “movimiento 15-M” de traer el caos social y la situación de la degradación de España. Solo IU ha ido asumiendo las reivindicaciones de los diferentes grupos sociales que se muestran en desacuerdo. Las elecciones se celebran con una abstención altísima, votan el 50’5% del censo. Gana el PP con 118 escaños, IU consigue 62, el PSOE 59, UPyD 50, CiU 24, PNV 7, Amaiur 8, y el resto en otros partidos minoritarios. El Gobierno saldrá del pacto entre PP, PSOE y UPyD. Su principal punto de unión es mantener los compromisos con Europa y contrarrestar los proyectos soberanistas de Euskadi y Catalunya. Pero el Estado cada vez es más débil. Ambos realizaron referéndums de autodeterminación en 2014 y aunque salieron sí a la independencia las mayorías eran exiguas, pero además no encontraron el respaldo de Europa, por lo que CiU y PNV decidieron aplazar su pretensiones hasta conseguir apoyos firmes.

La Unión Europea cada vez queda más abandonada como proyecto de 27. Los ciudadanos de los países del norte empiezan a pasar lo mal también, también sufren recortes. Culpan de ello a los países del sur, a los PIIGS, y a sus gobernantes, los rescates de España y de Italia han arruinado y dejado maltrecha la situación económica de los países del norte también. No obstante, su situación no es como la de los PIIGS todavía, en el seno de la UE empiezan a marginar a los del sur. Tienen ya avanzado un proyecto para romper el Euro, un Euro para el norte y el otro para el sur. En esta situación la unidad de España no les interesa, creen que Cataluña y sobre todo Euskadi independientes podrían mantenerse dentro del Euro Norte. Ahora sí, las aspiraciones soberanistas empiezan cobrar un gran calado.

La situación social sigue degradándose. Aumenta la delincuencia, sobre todo la organizada. Se van creando pequeños bandas de delincuentes que trafican con todo, sean productos legales o ilegales, desde alimentos básicos a drogas. La economía informal da un paso hacía la “economía ilegal”, ambas se mezclan y entremezclan. Estas bandas colaboran con otras, las organizaciones delictivas cada vez tienen una estructura menos piramidal. Son grupos poco numerosos con fuertes lazos de solidaridad interna, que se forman sociedades con otros para determinadas acciones. No entran en competencia unos grupos con otros sino que colaboran. Mientras los Gobernantes se preocupan del “nuevo terrorismo”, las bandas delincuentes campan a sus anchas. La situación de las infraestructuras cada vez peor, la degradación de calle, carreteras, autopistas, transporte ferroviario… es vertiginosamente creciente. AVEs circulan los justos, la mayoría de líneas dejaron de usarse o no se terminaron.

Las redes sociales están todas controladas por la policía y los servicios secretos. Los activistas cada vez tiene que cuidarse por seguridad. La presión en todo el mundo es intensa. Sus planes para el futuro desatarán más caos a nivel mundial. La red social más segura es una rusa muy minoritaria. Les otorga gran seguridad. Los hackers más “peligrosos” se comunican entre ellos a través de esa red. La red permite secreto total, elimina las IPs, y ellos se han organizado en grupos cerrados cuyos miembros se conocen desde hace mucho. Todos se conocieron en Anonymous y siguen en contacto. Actúan como células de 4 o 5 miembros, cada célula prepara de manera autónoma un ataque y solo se pone en contracto con otras para el ataque, cuando todo está preparado. La policía y los servicios secretos tienen complicado infiltrarse, y cuando no lo hacen nunca pueden detener un ataque ni desactivar más de una célula. Desde que usan la red rusa, se han desactivado 50 en todo el mundo de las más de 3.000 que actúan. Se considera que hackers “muy peligrosos” hay 17.000 en todo el mundo. Estos están apoyados por mucha otra gente que también participa en las acciones sobre todo difundiendo virus, que despertarán en su momento. Hay unas 50 células que actúan desde España.

El invierno del 2016 será el más crudo en los últimos 75 años. Más de 5000 personas entre ellas cerca de dos centenares de niños morirán de frío. Ello a pesar de la tolerancia en las ocupaciones de viviendas.

*2017.- Mortalidad y vuelta al campo.
*
A pesar de haber consentido en este invierno la ocupación de viviendas propiedad de bancos, otra vez con la llegada de la primavera habrá desalojos. Los precios de la vivienda parecen haber tocado fondo. En la última década han perdido el 80% del valor. Sin embargo, dada la degradación de la situación social y económica en España, no se venden. Pero grupos de inversores extranjeros principalmente procedentes de China están dispuestos a adquirir inmuebles. Consideran que con esos precios se puede hacer negocio. Pero a los chinos les alarman las ocupaciones. El Gobierno del PP-PSOE-UPyD alerta que el ejército será el encargado este año de los desalojos. En caso de actos violentos en los desalojos se abrirá fuego, primero al aire y si los actos violentos continuarán contra la gente. Ello fue anunciado en rueda de prensa en una comparecencia conjunta de los Ministros de Interior (PP), Defensa (PSOE), Justicia (UPyD) y la Vicepresidenta del Gobierno de concentración, la única superviviente del Gabinete de 2011. En realidad, nadie cree que se vaya a hacer uso de las armas y a los primeros desalojos acude multitud de gente. Se equivocan. La multitud reunida ante un edificio en Madrid con 50 viviendas ocupadas ofrece gran resistencia, decenas de miles de personas han cortado las calles. La gente hace caso omiso a las órdenes de los jefes militares. Se abre fuego. Corre la sangre por el asfalto. Gritos, tumultos, llantos. 848 muertos y miles de heridos. Se acabó la resistencia pro-ocupación-de-vivienda.

Tras estos hechos la gente queda descorazonada, hundida, deprimida. Los medios de información justifican las cargas. Los violentos de siempre, la extrema izquierda, situación insostenible al borde de la guerra civil. Al mismo tiempo crece la delincuencia y la violencia relacionada con robos. Pero además los robos y hurtos famélicos se disparan de forma exponencial. Empieza un éxodo a los pueblos. Pueblos que empezaron a vaciarse en los años 60 del s. XX van a empezar a recibir nuevos pobladores. Las casas vacías de muchos pueblos serán ocupadas por la gente recién llegada con el beneplácito de los pocos habitantes que quedaban. Muchas casas están en ruinas, y los nuevos habitantes se ayudarán entre ellos y los habitantes autóctonos les echarán una mano para proceder a su reconstrucción.

A principios de septiembre se celebra un nuevo referéndum en Euskadi para la independencia será aprobado por el 69’4 de la población. En Catalunya anuncia que se volverá a celebrar otro referéndum en Enero del 2018. La tensión entre España y Euskadi será tremenda. El Ejército pide intervenir. El Gobierno es advertido desde Europa, si se usa la violencia España será expulsada de la OTAN y de la UE.

Con la llegada del otoño y la bajada de temperaturas, un nuevo asesino tomará protagonismo. Una cepa mutada del N5H1 hará su aparición estelar en Europa. Causará millones de muertos, entre España, Portugal, Italia y Grecia perecerán el 60% del total en Europa. Son los países que más han recortado en sanidad, los países dónde la atención a los enfermos ha sido escasa. Los infectados por ese virus prácticamente fueron abandonados a su suerte. La población española a finales de 2017 es de 36 millones.

*KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (III).
*
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (III). (¿Ficción?)







*2018.- Degradación.
*
El pago de la deuda soberana se come todo el dinero recaudado por el Estado vía impuestos. Las infraestructuras se han degradado ya notablemente. Los servicios de basura son deficientes, en muchas ciudades y pueblos ya no se recogen diariamente, junto a los contenedores se acumula la basura. Ya apenas se distingue entre contendores de diferentes tipos de basura. El reciclaje ha quedado olvidado desde que se acabaron las subvenciones para ello y sin subvenciones el negocio no era negocio. Uno puede pasear por cualquier ciudad y en muchas calles ya no se distingue la pintura blanca de las vías. En las grandes ciudades todavía se mantienen bastante bien las grandes avenidas, pero si uno se mete en calles secundarias y callejones el asfalto esta lleno de baches, algunos más que baches son socavones. Eso sí, los ayuntamientos en zonas claves cuidan mucho la pintura azul, en otros lugares ni se molestan en pintar solo un cartel raído por el óxido avisa que hay que pagar para aparcar en la zona. Los parquímetros están en mal estado desde algunos llevan 10 años sin cambiarse y en toda zona que abarque varias calles es fácil que de una docena solo funcionen 3 o 4.

Los árboles de calles y parques ya no se podan. Los setos que mueren no se reponen, se ahora en agua por lo que en lo que otros tiempos era césped ahora son malas hierbas. Las calles están justamente iluminadas la mitad de lo que lo estaban en 2012. Con la subida del precio de la energía en 2013 muchos Ayuntamientos decidieron reducir el gasto en iluminación. Se quitaron la mitad de las farolas, pero también se redujo el gasto en mantenimiento, así si una farola se estropea pasan varios meses antes de que la vuelva a arreglar. Las entradas de las ciudades, en las que varios kilómetros antes están iluminadas las autovías de acceso, quedaron también a oscuras.

El transporte público se resiente claramente. Los autobuses urbanos cada vez son más viejos. El metro en algunas ciudades, los trenes de cercanías, etc., se han reducido. Del AVE, símbolo de la prosperidad y que debía llegar a todas las capitales de provincia desde Madrid, solo quedan 3 líneas que se mantengan. Todos estos servicios fueren privatizados tras tener que pedir España otro rescate en 2013. También el transporte privado se deteriora, el parque automovilístico es muy viejo, muchísima gente circula sin pasar la ITV y sin seguro de vehículo obligatorio, y es que a duras penas a la gente le alcanza para pagar la gasolina.

Las ciudades se vacían, se acrecienta una vuelta al mundo rural. Allí la gente puede vivir con menos, se desarrollan lazos de solidaridad y cooperación, prácticamente no se pagan impuestos, tasas, etc. Los Ayuntamientos de pueblos casi abandonados no tienen estructura ni infraestructuras. Hay que reconstruir todo de nuevo, pero se hace de una forma paralela al Estado. Estado cada vez más debilitado. Continúan las protestas que siguen siendo duramente reprimidas por la policía. Hay toques de queda periódicamente. Al Estado solamente le interesa mantener la represión de lo que ellos denominan terrorismo y mantener los derechos de las grandes multinacionales y la banca.

Euskadi se va dotando de sus estructuras como Estado, en Navarra crecen los que quieren unirse al proyecto de Euskadi. En Catalunya el referéndum fue claramente de mayoría soberanista. Pero los pasos para dotarse de estructuras estatales son más lentos, su crisis económica también es grave.

*2019.- Surgen nuevas formas de organización.
*
El invierno más crudo que se recuerda en décadas deja muchos muertos, fundamentalmente entre las poblaciones más vulnerables, ancianos y gente con enfermedades crónicas, etc. Los recortes en Sanidad dejan a la población totalmente desprotegida ante enfermedades antes fácilmente curables. Ello es lógico, si tenemos en cuenta que no se ha dejado de recortar en sanidad desde 2011. El frío causa estragos en las ciudades dónde hay un mayor número de gente sin hogar. La falta de atención médica causa estragos en el mundo rural, dónde los servicios médicos son prácticamente inexistentes.

La gente recurre a comprar medicamentos al mercado negro, dónde son sensiblemente más baratos. El riesgo al comprar los medicamentos en el mercado negro es mayor pero la necesidad apremia, la gente ni puede pagar en las farmacias muchos medicamentos ni puede pagar el médico, el copago se introdujo también en 2014, cada vez que necesita una visita o tiene una urgencia. Organizaciones como Médicos sin Fronteras o Médicos del Mundo empiezan a reclamar cooperantes para dentro de España. Ellos tratan de proveer de medicamentos a los enfermos que atienden pero no siempre es posible, saben que la gente tiene que acudir al mercado negro y como remedio tratan de establecer alianzas con traficantes para que estos provean de medicamentos seguros a la gente. Nace una simbiosis entre lo ilegal y la cooperación que en el futuro se extenderá a muchos otros ámbitos. No obstante, hay muchos traficantes, mucha gente pagará las consecuencias de tomar medicamentos adquiridos en el mercado negro. Surgirá un auge de los tratamientos homeopáticos y de medicina natural, y con ello de las hierbas curativas y remedios “caseros” prácticamente olvidados ya.

Siguen disparándose los índices de delincuencia. El Estado no puede hacer frente a tantos incendios como se le están creando, no da abasto a controlar todos los sucesos. El gobierno aprueba un proyecto de Ley por el que se descarta el DNI, a partir de ahora la identificación será a través de un chip subcutáneo que además de datos personales, cruzará todos los datos del individuo con la administración: antecedentes penales, policiales, situación con Hacienda y Seguridad Social, si hay algún expediente sancionador abierto, si el individuo tiene alguna petición realizada ante la justicia, etc., en definitiva cualquier relación con la administración, además llevará un localizador por GPS. Es el mismo tipo de chip que desde 2013 se introdujo en USA por la “Obamacare” para los usuarios de la Sanidad Pública norteamericana. Este chip será obligatorio en 5 años a contar desde la aprobación por las Cortes.

*KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (IV). (¿Ficción?)
*
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (IV). (¿Ficción?)







*2021.- KAOS.
*
En los últimos años los activistas en las redes sociales, ciberterroristas como los han catalogado los gobiernos de todo el mundo, han centrado su actividad contra las grandes corporaciones y contra los bancos. Han ido cada vez haciendo programas más sofisticados con los que han conseguido destapar numerosos escándalos de sus prácticas antisociales, ilegales, incluso criminales. Pero los gobiernos han hecho caso omiso a esas informaciones, han protegido a los banqueros y han centrado sus esfuerzos en la lucha contra los "ciberterorristas". Los activistas atrincherados en la seguridad que ofrece la red social rusa, llamada Потёмкин (Potemkin), resisten a los gobiernos. Un grupo conocido en la red como Spartacus ha desarrollado un virus. Para ello se inspiraron en el Stuxnet y las evoluciones de dicho virus desde que apareció en 2010. A dicho virus le llamaron KAOS. El virus corrió rápidamente en por todo el mundo, infectando gran cantidad de ordenares, y el mismo día del ataque se distribuyó entre los hackers un programa para activarlo. El virus fue detectado por una compañía rusa de antivirus y seguridad, pero por órdenes de los servicios secretos rusos se mantuvo el silencio. El día elegido fue el jueves 21 de octubre de 2021. El ataque se dirigió a las bolsas de NY, Londres, Milán, Frankfurt y Madrid. La hora, las 14 GMT. Los hackers consiguieron que los sistemas informáticos de las bolsas dieran órdenes masivas de venta de valores de todo tipo, acciones, bonos corporativos, bonos soberanos, etc. Esto sembró el pánico en todas las bolsas y una caída brutal de los valores. Las autoridades tardaron unos 20 minutos en darse cuenta de que se trataba de un ataque, de que las órdenes de venta no eran reales, para entonces el daño estaba hecho. Miles de millones de títulos habían cambiado de manos. El sistema financiero mundial recibió un golpe del que ya no se recuperaría.

*2022.- Default.
*
El año no traerá grandes cambios sociales. En los años 2021 y 2022 se ahonda el abismo entre las clases sociales, que viven en mundos diferentes. La degradación social y de las infraestructuras sigue creciendo. Aunque en las ciudades también empiezan creerse pequeñas comunidades que fundamentalmente se basan en la cooperación. Muchas empresas de tamaño medio grave que han atravesado por problemas empiezan a ser gestionadas por los trabajadores, se imita el modelo argentino tras el corralito. Las comunidades recién creadas en núcleos rurales empizan a tener bastante vitalidad, lo que ha tenido un efecto llamada. La gente empieza a cooperar a niveles más profundos. Algunas comunidades cuentan con escuelas dónde se desarrollan formas alternativas de educación. Algunas también cuentan con servicios médicos propios. Profesores y médicos prestan esos servicios a cambio de vivienda, comida y los servicios compartidos. En algunas comunidades surgen problemas, personas que pretenden aprovecharse del trabajo de los demás sin aportar nada. Esta gente es expulsada.

En lo que respecta al Estado, la situación ha llegado al límite. Tras reducirse a la mínima expresión, la presión de deuda ha resultado imposible de sostener. Ni siquiera las consecutivas quitas y negociaciones para aplazar el pago han tenido efecto. Tras el ataque a las bolsas la situación se agravó, España, Italia y Francia quiebran. Default. La economía mundial entra en una espiral de caída brutal. La sociedad española muy deteriorada de hace años, apenas lo sentirá. Los países del norte de Europa entran en el proceso que los PIIGS iniciaron en 2010.

*KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (V). (¿Ficción?)
*
Comunidad El Pais » Diblogaciones » KAOS: Retrato de los años 2015 a 2030 (V). (¿Ficción?)







*2023.- Conflictos. Rechazo al control social.
*
En el cuarto año desde que se decretó la obligatoriedad del chip humano de identificación. No llega a un 25% de la población que se lo ha implantado voluntariamente. El gobierno decide que para obtener asistencia sanitaria se debe implantar el chip subcutáneo. No se atenderá en hospitales públicos a ninguna persona que no lleve el chip; además, a los recién nacidos se les implantará el chip en el mismo hospital antes de que abandonen el mismo al dar de alta a la madre. De la misma forma toda persona que quiera recibir algún tipo, de las pocas, prestaciones o ayudas sociales, deberá estar identificada mediante chip. Las medidas entrarán en vigor a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2023.

Estas medidas obligatorias provocarán rechazo social por una gran parte de la población, que se niega a ser tratada como perros o ganado. Aunque los grandes partidos y los medios de comunicación han puesto en marcha la maquinaria propagandística a favor del chip y sus "magníficos beneficios", el rechazo es cada vez mayor. Llegado el mes de septiembre se deja de atender a las personas que no llevan chip. [A las personas que llegan a urgencias se les da a elegir entre no ser atendidos o que se les implante el chip previamente]. Ello causará una ola de indignación. Ante el chantaje que se realiza en urgencias mucha gente aceptará el chip pero tras ser dados de alta ellos mismos se extirparán el chip. El personal sanitario será agredido y se producirán destrozos en los centros médicos y hospitales. La policía actuará duramente contra los incidentes, lo que hará que surja una ola de protestas violentas. Estas protestas se prolongarán durante los siguientes meses.

*2024.- De nuevo sin elecciones.
*
El 2024 será el año más conflictivo desde 2017 cuando el ejército fue llamado y las calles bañadas de sangre. Los conflictos van a tener lugar en dos causas. Una será por razón de las elecciones, la otra fuente de conflictos tendrá lugar por ola de quiebras de empresas tras el defoult de España en 2022.

Para poder votar en las elecciones previstas este año, el Gobierno exigirá obligatoriamente que los ciudadanos lleven chip. Todos los partidos en la oposición se opondrán y llamarán a movilizaciones y protestas. Las protestas acabarán en violencia un círculo de violencia que llegará hasta la campaña. Llegada la época de campaña electoral sólo el 30% de las personas en edad de votar tiene el chip. Los partidos en la oposición solicitan la suspensión de las elecciones, a lo que se niega el Gobierno. La campaña electoral se producirá entre grandes disturbios. Se decreta el Estado de excepción. El ejército volverá a ocupar la calle. 73 muertos será la consecuencia de estas "medidas de seguridad". El gobierno decide suspender las elecciones, debido a la gran tensión social, se prorrogan los poderes del actual gobierno.

En cuanto a los conflictos laborales estos tienen origen en la ocupación que realizan los trabajadores de las empresas en crisis que han solicitado concurso de acreedores. Los trabajadores quieren continuar con la actividad de muchas empresas que consideran viables, sin embargo los propietarios tratan de salvar sus responsabilidades, proteger su patrimonio personal y dedicar sus recursos a otras inversiones. En España algunas cooperativas de trabajadores surgidas mediante acuerdos entre los propietarios y los trabajadores en años anteriores empiezan a tener buenos resultados. Sin embargo, otros propietarios quieren desentenderse y al no haber previsiones legales en este tipo los trabajadores quedan desamparados. Muchos trabajadores siguiendo el ejemplo de Argentina de la crisis de principio de siglo ocuparán las empresas, tratarán de adueñarse por la fuerza de los medios de producción. En el 2024 será el año dónde más conflictos afloren. La policía intervendrá en estos conflictos reprimiendo duramente estas ocupaciones. La escalada de violencia irá en aumento y dejará como consecuencia más de 20 muertos en estos conflictos.

Otro duro invierno helará la sangre de muchos ciudadanos.

*2025.- Primer paso atrás.
*
En el 2025 la situación para el Gobierno es insostenible. Los abismos sociales que se habían manifestado en 2020 son ya abisales. La sociedad está más fragmentada de lo que lo ha estado nunca, los niveles de miseria son del mismo calibre que los habidos en la postguerra civil. La criminalidad y la inseguridad forma parte del día a día. Vuelve a haber alrededor de las ciudades barrios marginales dónde la policía ni siquiera entra. Uno no distingue uno de esos barrios de una favela en Rio. Las arcas del Estado han quedado vacías, las infraestructuras están cada vez más abandonadas y todo se ha degradado muchísimo más de lo que estaba en 2018. En los últimos tres años apenas se ha hecho inversión en infraestructura, el mantenimiento más básico de lo más necesario.

El gobierno echará atrás sus pretensiones sobre establecer el chip. No lo impondrá. En su lugar se recuperará un nuevo DNI que llevará el chip y para cuya obtención será necesario realizar un escáner de iris en vez de la antigua huella digital. Este será el requisito para poder participar en las elecciones.

Se celebrarán las elecciones y a pesar de que la participación será inferior al 50% por primera vez los “partidos clásicos” no tendrán una mayoría suficiente para formar gobierno. Los nuevos partidos quieren todos reformar la constitución, el sistema electoral, y cambios fundamentales en la legislación. De una u otra forma los partidos políticos clásicos se ven arrastrados a una nueva realidad. Se abre un periodo constituyente.


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2014)

*La precariedad laboral va para largo
*

La precariedad laboral va para largo | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

España ha dejado de destruir puestos de trabajo, *pero la recuperación del empleo será lenta*

España puede romper con su patrón habitual en las salidas de las crisis: el empleo va bastante por detrás de la recuperación de la actividad económica. 

Ya hay algún indicio que apunta en esa dirección que el Gobierno subraya cada vez que puede: después de 68 meses —¡68 meses!— la afiliación a la Seguridad Social creció en febrero: 61.500 afiliados más en un año. Este dato y esa ruptura del patrón tradicional son la cara de un mercado laboral en estado comatoso, con un 26% de paro; la cruz es que llega por la precarización del trabajo. Basta un dato para apuntalar esta cara b: *para que suba la afiliación en el último año ha sido necesario que se firmen poco más de 15 millones de contratos*, apenas un millón menos de los trabajadores que cotizan a la Seguridad Social.

“Hemos conseguido darle la vuelta a los registros del paro y a la afiliación a la Seguridad Social”, celebraba el pasado martes la ministra de Empleo, Fátima Báñez, tras difundirse los datos de su departamento. “Hoy tenemos una nueva cultura del empleo”, sentenciaba mientras aludía al “afán reformista imparable” de su ministerio. *No hizo referencia a ese empuje del empleo de mala calidad*. En buena medida, porque tiene que ver con los cambios que mencionó. Sin la reforma laboral de febrero de 2012, no se explica todo el alcance que está teniendo la devaluación salarial. Sin ella, y sin muchos de los 33 retoques posteriores de normas laborales o relacionadas con ellas, contados por la Fundación Primero de Mayo, tampoco se entendería el empuje del empleo a tiempo parcial o el escaso éxito que siguen teniendo los contratos indefinidos.

Falta un tercer elemento, el trabajo autónomo, según apunta Inmaculada Cebrián, profesora de Economía de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, cuando hace referencia a los pilares de la precariedad.







“*Pese a la gravedad de la crisis y el sufrimiento que conlleva, no estamos arreglando ninguno de los problemas estructurales del mercado de trabajo. De hecho, la temporalidad no solo se ha mantenido sino que ahora empieza a aumentar [roza el 24% de los contratos]*; se ha introducido con fuerza el tiempo parcial no querido por los trabajadores [crece a ritmos del 9% interanual] y el empleo autónomo, que se promociona desde el Gobierno y que genera mucho asalariado encubierto al dejar de estar protegido por los convenios colectivos [en febrero 44.000 de las 61.000 afiliaciones fueron de este tipo de trabajadores]. *Esto nos lleva a un empobrecimiento de la población asalariada que en el futuro puede continuar e incluso acentuarse*”, advierte Cebrián.

La visión pesimista de lo que sucede en el mercado laboral español es generalizada entre sus estudiosos, al menos, entre la decena larga de los consultados para escribir este reportaje. Aunque hay matices. Juan José Dolado, catedrático de Economía en el European University Institute de Florencia, no niega el deterioro. Abunda en él. Y añade un punto más duro: “Sí, claro que hay empleo precario. Pero, ¿cuál es la alternativa? Seguir con seis millones de parados”. En uno de sus últimos trabajos, Dolado ha concluido que España ya no necesitará crecer al 2% anual para crear empleo, bastará con que lo haga al 1% o menos. ¿Por qué? Más paro, sueldos más bajos, menores costes de despido y la reducción del poder de negociación de los trabajadores en relación con los empresarios han reducido el precio de la mano de obra. “*El empleo malo es barato y fácil de crear*”, resume Miguel Ángel Malo, de la Universidad de Salamanca, a la que se ha reintegrado hace pocas semanas tras una larga estancia en el Instituto Internacional de Estudios Laborales, dependiente de la OIT.

Esta ecuación, en teoría, puede hacer que la tasa de paro descienda más rápidamente que en la crisis anterior: bajar de casi un 25% al 8% costó más de 15 años. Pero desde luego no va a evitar la precariedad por una buena temporada. ¿Cuánto tiempo? Al menos cuatro o cinco años, vaticina el propio Dolado.

Los datos reales conocidos esta semana y ya antes los desestacionalizados —los que eliminan con fórmulas matemáticas los altibajos de la temporada turística o los despidos del otoño— muestran que España ha dejado de destruir empleo. “Eso es importante”, sostiene Sara de la Rica, catedrática de Economía de la Universidad del País Vasco, “pero van a seguir cerrando empresas y perdiéndose puestos de trabajo. Necesitamos que se creen más empresas y generen empleo para compensarlo. Y no veo que la situación vaya a cambiar demasiado a corto plazo. *Nos enfrentamos a un paro estancado en el 25% de la población durante mucho tiempo. Con unos salarios bajos y un trabajo precario, que es hacia donde se está dibujando el futuro del empleo, será difícil que el consumo repunte, que fluya el crédito y que se remonte la crisis*”.

En España no es nuevo que tras una crisis el empleo se recupere en precario. Es más, ni siquiera es un fenómeno exclusivo de este tipo de coyuntura. La poca estabilidad del empleo y el encadenamiento de contratos temporales fue el gran lunar del mercado laboral en la época de crecimiento. El empleo temporal fue la opción de salida en los años ochenta, cuando la descausalización del empleo temporal por el primer Gobierno del PSOE en 1984 provocó el uso —y la costumbre— masivo de este tipo de contratos que todavía hoy se sufre. Esta volvió a ser la carretera de salida tras la recesión de 1993. Y De la Rica cree que volverá a ser la opción una vez más: “Si no se modifica el contexto laboral, superaremos la tasa de temporalidad del 30% que abandonamos al comenzar la crisis. Uno de cada tres trabajadores tendrá un trabajo con fecha de caducidad, con los enormes efectos negativos que ello trae consigo en la formación de capital humano”.

Pero ahora hay nuevos elementos. “Es normal la prudencia de los empresarios cuando se está saliendo de la crisis. Ya fue así en las dos crisis anteriores”, subraya Alberto del Pozo, economista de UGT, “pero ahora se ha extendido. A la dualidad tradicional [diferencia entre trabajadores temporales y fijos] se ha añadido el empleo a tiempo parcial”.

En la misma línea apunta Miguel Ángel Malo: “*Se han abierto nuevas formas de precariedad*. Que crezca el empleo a tiempo parcial está bien. Holanda hizo una reforma para impulsarlo y eso fue una gran mina de empleo, sobre todo para las mujeres. Pero allí es voluntario. Cuando la jornada a tiempo parcial va asociada con horas extra es un rasgo de precariedad”. Y si esas horas extra encima no se pagan, la precariedad es todavía mayor. Y son estas últimas las que más han crecido para los trabajadores a tiempo parcial, un 28,5% en el último año, en lo que es otra nueva cara de la devaluación salarial.

El empleo a tiempo parcial nunca ha sido una opción muy popular en España. Mucho menos que en otros países de la Unión Europea. Aunque eso está cambiando. El Gobierno ha hecho varios cambios legales que permiten a los empresarios un uso mucho más flexible —también discrecional— de las horas extra en estos contratos. “Se atisba un incremento notable del uso del tiempo parcial en los nuevos contratos. Y, dado que para cerca del 70% de los trabajadores el tiempo parcial es subempleo [los trabajadores que tienen un contrato a media jornada pero quieren uno a tiempo completo], a la precariedad de la temporalidad estaremos añadiendo la del subempleo”, sostiene De la Rica.







Menos lúgubre es la visión de Dolado en este punto, quien pronostica que una precariedad no se sumará a la otra, sino que lo que se va a producir es un juego de suma cero. Es decir, que parte de la precariedad derivada de la temporalidad se trasladará hacia el empleo parcial. Y añade que ese juego en el que se producirá la suma cero acabará teniendo un saldo ligeramente positivo por el lado del empleo, porque al repartirse los puestos de trabajo habrá menos paro.

Para el Círculo de Empresarios, el incremento de estas dos fórmulas de contratación es lógico. “Ante la falta de seguridad en que el crecimiento leve que experimenta la economía española sea sólido, las empresas siguen prefiendo hacer contrataciones temporales. También los contratos para la formación y el aprendizaje han crecido un 50% en el último año”, afirma el secretario general de los empresarios, Jesús Sainz, que niega que el empleo a tiempo parcial tenga que ir aparejado a la precariedad. En su opinión, lo que España necesita “es trabajar con más autonomía e independencia, desarrollar el trabajo freelance...”.

Además del combinado de temporalidad y parcialidad, a De la Rica le preocupa que *el 70% del incremento que se produjo en las afiliaciones de la Seguridad Social se haya debido a los trabajadores autónomos*. “¿Cuántos de ellos son personas que han comenzado un nuevo negocio y cuántos se han dado de alta para ejercer el mismo trabajo que antes hacían como asalariados en la misma empresa que externaliza servicios y trasvasa todo el riesgo al trabajador y que, por supuesto, no representa creación de empleo?”, se pregunta.

El secretario general de UPTA (Unión de Profesionales y Trabajadores Autónomos), Sebastián Reyna, admite que una parte importante de las altas de trabajadores por cuenta propia se está produciendo por una externalización de servicios de las empresas que antes no se producía, como ocurre en el sector de la educación. Según UPTA, los empleados autónomos que trabajan para una sola compañía ascienden a 265.000, y es el colectivo que crece a un mayor ritmo, el 11%. “Es la parte de la precariedad del trabajo autónomo”, asegura Reyna.

Los falsos autónomos, como se conoce a este colectivo, no son exclusivos de España. “Es un fenómeno propio del Sur de Europa, donde hay un tejido empresarial especialmente débil. Al fin y al cabo, con este tipo de relación laboral, lo que hace el empresario es trasladar todo su riesgo al empleado. Con la temporalidad y la jornada parcial sucede algo de esto, pero en este caso el traspaso del riesgo es total”, analiza Malo.

Y existe el peligro, advierte José Antonio Herce, socio de Analistas Financieros Internacionales (AFI), de que se consolide esta clase de trabajadores, “los trabajadores pobres” que diría el Nobel Paul Krugman, en referencia a su magro salario.

Según Reyna, la situación del mercado laboral no se solucionará mientras no se aborde en España un cambio del traído y llevado modelo productivo, “solo tendremos empleo precario, fundamentalmente temporal”. En su opinión, el Gobierno está cargando sobre los hombros de los autónomos más responsabilidad de la que pueden asumir, puesto que, como parte más débil de la cadena empresarial, “no vamos a poder sacar a España de la crisis porque no somos determinantes en la economía, como son el sector público o las grandes empresas”.







También reclama un cambio de modelo productivo que ataje la precariedad Alberto del Pozo, que subraya que mientras en España hay un 17% de trabajadores con lo que la EPA llama ocupaciones elementales (sin mucha formación), en Alemania ese porcentaje desciende al 11%.

Para cambiar ese modelo, Agustín del Valle, profesor de Economía de la escuela de negocios EOI, señala que hay que profundizar en las reformas no acometidas hasta ahora para erradicar la dualidad laboral mediante el contrato único y poner en marcha políticas activas. Pero incluso así, hay una realidad muy difícil de resolver para ese anhelado cambio de modelo productivo: el 55% de los 5,9 millones de parados no tiene siquiera finalizada la eduación secundaria y eso no se resuelve en pocos meses.

“Pese a los datos laborales positivos de febrero, resultan muy poco relevantes porque son débiles y no atajan el problema de fondo, que no es que se reduzcan las cifras del paro, sino que se cree empleo y empleo de calidad. Hasta 2018 o 2020 no tendremos capacidad para que la economía crezca a ritmos del 3% para absorber buena parte de los puestos destruidos durante la crisis”, mantiene Del Valle, para quien la devaluación interna vía rebajas salariales no se está traduciendo en un aumento del empleo sino en un alza de los márgenes empresariales, que crecen el 6% frente a la rebaja de sueldos del 2%. “Necesitamos inversión. Un Plan Marshall que nos ayude a solucionar el problema del desempleo. No hay otra posibilidad. Si no, nos veremos abocados a un paro estructural del 15% a finales de esta década”, añade.

Para Marcel Jansen, si no se apoya desde Europa el proceso de recuperación de España va a ser muy lento. “Hace falta una política monetaria más agresiva para recuperar competitividad, porque la ganancia de competitividad externa de España no repercute en la creación de empleo”, sostiene, consciente de que la devaluación salarial está siendo muy dolorosa para el ciudadano, sobre todo porque se está concentrando en las rentas más bajas e incrementando a marchas forzadas la desigualdad. “No solo debemos hablar de políticas activas de empleo sino desarrollar un plan integral para que los parados sin cualificación no se queden por el camino y corran el peligro de formar parte de la bolsa de exclusión social. Echo en falta esta discusión entre el Gobierno, la patronal y los sindicatos, que se limitan a debatir si bajamos más o no los salarios en un debate cortoplacista”, critica el profesor de la Universidad Autónoma.

Hasta los empresarios agrupados en torno al Círculo de Empresarios creen, en contra de lo que aconseja a sus asociados la CEOE [patronal que no ha respondido a la petición para participar en este reportaje], que no se deben bajar más los sueldos, “no se pueden pedir más sacrificios a los trabajadores. Por eso recomendamos moderación salarial”, afirma Jesús Sainz.

Sin embargo, según los expertos consultados, *al recorte de sueldos aún le queda tocar fondo*. Piensan que este año será mejor para la creación de empleo. Aunque no suficiente. El presidente de Asempleo, la asociación que agrupa a las mayores empresas de trabajo temporal, Andreu Cruañas, estima que durante 2014 se pueden generar entre 150.000 y 170.000 puestos de trabajo. Una cantidad que José Antonio Herce eleva hasta un máximo de 250.000 empleos. Eso sí, la tasa de desempleo rondará el 25% y la temporalidad crecerá hasta suponer una cuarta parte de los contratos, estima el presidente de Asempleo.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *La precariedad laboral va para largo
> *
> 
> La precariedad laboral va para largo | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS
> ...



Por fin un artículo bueno en El País.

Gracias Bertok.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Mar 2014)

La precariedad laboral la conozco desde 1990...asi que...me estas contando...


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La precariedad laboral la conozco desde 1990...asi que...me estas contando...



:vomito:

Te cuento que antes podía afectar a un 15% de los trabajadores mientras que ahora afecta a más del 40%.

Y subiendo.

Eso te cuento.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Mar 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La precariedad laboral la conozco desde 1990...asi que...me estas contando...



Buena tesis...:XX:

Este tio...


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2014)

Sencillamente brillante. Lo pongo por el impacto en la economía uropeda .... winter is coming

Green go Home - Rankia

*Green go Home
*5

Siempre he pensado que la geopolítica es la contraparte de la economía. Tomar el pulso de las relaciones internacionales, evaluar las tensiones regionales, juzgar los hechos y voilà: sabréis como están las cosas de verdad. No es un ejercicio automático, aunque ayuda mucho. Por sus frutos los conoceréis dijo un carpintero hace 2000 años... Y claro, la economía mundial va tan bien que los rusos y los norteamericanos andan a la greña en Ucrania a sabiendas de que todo podría descontrolarse en una guerra regional de imprevisibles consecuencias. Con armas nucleares de por medio, no se me ocurre mayor irresponsabilidad. Es una broma de mal gusto que por un lado tengamos al premio Nobel de la Paz de 2009 (el presidente Obama) atizando los demonios en Kiev y, por otro, a Vladimir Putin tensando la cuerda en Crimea como carta de presentación para optar al galardón de este año. Parece que en la academia sueca “están pescando”, como dicen en Canarias; o tal vez se han pasado con el alcohol debido a los sinsabores del duro invierno.

Mientras tanto en la Unión Europea cunde el desconcierto. Su actuación en toda esta historia es lamentable. En Rankia todos sabéis que soy un europeísta convencido; pero su incapacidad por adoptar una postura común, por reclamar su independencia política y por ser juez y parte de la solución en este conflicto, me entristece y decepciona. Cuando la secretaria adjunta del Secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Victoria Nuland, nos mandó a “la mierda”... En Bruselas tendrían que haber dado un puñetazo encima de la mesa y haberse distanciado de los norteamericanos. Pero no, terminamos apoyando al candidato de Washington (actual primer ministro de Ucrania) y a todos los neonazis que están con él en el gobierno. De este modo se da la extraña circunstancia de que se ha expulado del poder a un presidente democráticamente elegido, Yanukovich, para poner en su lugar a una camarilla cuyo ideario político compite con el del NSDAP de Adolf Hitler. De acuerdo en que Yanukovich era un personaje lamentable y corrupto. Sin embargo éste llegó a un acuerdo con la oposición y con la U.E. para convocar unas nuevas elecciones que aclararan este entuerto. Elecciones que el nuevo gabinete no desea porque tiene una visión racista del Estado. Nada más instalarse en el poder, los líderes del Euromaidán han suprimido el Tribunal Constitucional, han cambiado la Carta Magna a su gusto y han suprimido la co-oficialidad del ruso en todo el territorio (mientras los radicales de Slovoda se dedican a perseguir a los judíos y a quemar alguna que otra sinagoga). Yo a todo eso lo llamo “Golpe de Estado”. Estos fanáticos se guían por la consigna de “Dios, Patria y Libertad” y están tratando de construir una nueva Ucrania que sólo existe en su imaginación.

No sé que pensarán en Israel de todo esto... Aunque estoy seguro que a los del Tea Party el lema les pone. Esa combinación de nacionalismo, racismo y supuesta “libertad”, está muy extendido en toda la Europa del Este (como en Hungría, otro estado fascista). Si ponemos todo eso en la coctelera, junto al tradicional sentimiento antiruso que Putin se está encargando de atizar, no debería extrañarnos de que en la Unión Europea haya un montón de países deseosos de alinearse con la política de Estados Unidos en el continente. Liderados por Polonia, estos países están ejerciendo presión sobre las autoridades de Bruselas para condene, sancione y boicoteé a los rusos por su intervención en la península de Crimea. Curiosamente, el único líder de la Europa del Este que parece pensar con claridad es el ex presidente de la República Checa, Václav Klaus: los que indujeron la situación actual deben resolverla. Temo que Estados Unidos y Europa Occidental se hayan implicado demasiado, apoyando todas las manifestaciones que hubo en Ucrania. Y es que en la U.E. hay dos personalidades definidas: por un lado los países que han creado la Eurozona; y por el otro, el caballo de troya de los intereses estadounidenses formado por Reino Unido, Polonia (que le debe la independencia al presidente Wilson), Suecia y demás. Estas dos voluntades no caminan al unísono. Ni tienen los mismos lazos comerciales con Rusia, ni perciben “la amenaza” de Putin del mismo modo. Conflictos como el de Ucrania sirven para definir “de que lado estás” y animo a los alemanes para que liquiden la obsoleta estructura de la Unión y avancen en el desarrollo de la Eurozona como única entidad supranacional continental plenamente independiente. En este sentido me parece excelente la propuesta del todopoderoso ministro de finanzas alemán, Wolfang Schäuble, de avanzar hacia la constitución de un Parlamento exclusivo para la Eurozona. Ya veremos que consecuencias deja todo esto a largo plazo... Ojalá la Eurozona asuma de una vez la mayoría de edad.

*Green go home
*
Dicen que cuando los estadounidenses invadieron México a mediados del s.XIX, los mejicanos les gritaban: “Oye green –por el color del traje militar de los marines-, go home!”. Tanta fue su insistencia que, al final, los yanquees se marcharon; pero no sin antes anexionarse los estados de Nuevo México, Arizona, Colorado, California y, por supuesto, Texas”. México perdió la mitad de su territorio y, desde entonces, el término “Gringo” hizo fortuna para describir la política imperialista de Washington.

Desde el fin de la U.R.S.S. los norteamericanos han creado un montón de bases en varias de las ex repúblicas soviéticas. Con cada base izan su bandera y expanden el campo de acción de la OTAN. Durante la época de Yeltsin los rusos estaban adormecidos, tratando de sobrevivir al caos económico que amenazaba a la Federación. Sin embargo con Putin las cosas han cambiado drásticamente. El país ha mejorado su desempeño económico gracias a las exportaciones de hidrocarburos, mientras el tándem Putin-Medvedev intenta sacudirse la influencia estadounidense mediante el establecimiento de tratados comerciales con países como Armenia, Bielorrusia o Kazajstán. Dudo mucho que deseen restablecer los antiguos dominios de la U.R.S.S., como afirma la prensa occidental. Más bien se trata de construir un bloque económico con presencia e influencia internacionales; como lo tienen los europeos o los chinos. Y no sólo ellos, vivimos en mundo multipolar dónde los países se organizan para poder competir con los demás. Porque solos no vamos a ninguna parte. Por eso en Latinoamérica tenemos al Mercosur (o al ALBA); en África central varias naciones están tratando de compartir una moneda común; lo mismo en varios países de la península árabiga, etc. Son los tiempos que corren. Pero al parecer los yanquees han decidido que esos tiempos no valen para Ucrania. Han promocionado un Golpe de Estado en Kiev, del mismo modo que lo patrocinaron en Egipto para echar a los Hermanos Musulmanes o en Tailandia, que corre el riesgo de caer bajo el dominio de China. Lo hacen por “la Libertad”, por supuesto. Pero la libertad que a ellos les conviene…

Que un tío como Henry Kissinger haya manifestado recientemente en el Washington Post que no estaría mal que en la administración Obama estudiaran un poco de Historia… Para mi es una prueba manifiesta de que los yanquees la están cagando. El primer estado ruso nació hace 1000 años en Kiev, en el Rus de Kiev (con la ayuda de los vikingos varegos). Ucrania tiene un valor sentimental para los rusos; un valor que a Obama le importa un comino porque quiere instalar allí un gobierno títere que asegure su expansión militar hacia el Este y le permita, de paso, controlar los flujos de gas que fluyen hacia Europa. Desde hace tiempo, los estadounidenses están negociando con la Unión Europea un gran tratado comercial que incluya el gas de esquisto que a ellos les sale por las orejas. Ese acuerdo no termina de llegar porque el mercado continental está copado por los rusos y porque los alemanes no quieren “complicarse” la vida con Putin. Así pues, ha llegado el momento de forzar el curso de los acontecimientos para que Ángela Merkel “vea la luz” y se distancie de sus socios orientales. Buena suerte Obama!

*El fracking que nos frackeará a todos
*
Empezamos a vivir en un mundo diferente donde obtener más petróleo exige más energía, más esfuerzo y más dinero.

Tad Patzek, presidente del Departamento de Ingeniería de Geosistemas y Petróleo de la Universidad de Texas

Ya he hablado del fracking varias veces en mi blog. A estas alturas, sólo los incautos o los vende-motos defienden su viabilidad. Se trata de otra burbuja financiada por Wall Street y por los bajos tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal. Lo que está pasando en Estados Unidos es simple, es lo mismo que está pasando en todo el mundo; la producción de los pozos decae, sean convencionales o de esquisto, lo cuál obliga a más perforaciones para sostener la producción. Hace años que alcanzamos el peak del petróleo y algunos estudios estiman que el peak del shale gas se alcanzó a finales de 2011 (el del shale oil se alcanzará en unos pocos años). Si las compañías no perforan más la caída de la producción de los pozos hará saltar por los aires su situación financiera; y si lo hacen mejorarán sus números a corto plazo, aunque nunca a medio o largo. Los economistas y los analistas de Wall Street pueden decir lo que quieran, pero no tienen ni puta idea de geología ni escuchan las voces de alarma que proceden del sector petrolero. Aquí os dejo dos de ellas:

- La de Rex Tillerson, consejero delegado de Exxon Mobile: “En el negocio del gas de esquisto, todos hemos perdido hasta la camisa” (opinión recogida en The New York Times, en agosto del año pasado).

- La de Peter Voser, que ya ha cesado como consejero delegado de Shell: “De lo que más me arrepiento es de haberme metido en el fracking” (publicaba no hace mucho el Financial Times).

El negocio del fracking tiene fecha de caducidad. Sin embargo, a diferencia de las explotaciones de crudo convencional, el colapso llegará mucho antes. Pues la producción caerá a velocidad de vértigo:







La producción de shale gas ya está cayendo. La de shale oil, en el gráfico, lo hará próximamente cuando la sobreperforación –línea roja- ya no pueda aumentar la producción

El petróleo de esquisto o shale oil supone sólo un 15% de los hidrocarburos que se extraen mediante la técnica del fracking, el resto es gas natural. El coste de extracción del shale oil se estima actualmente en 80 dólares el barril. Que aprovechen el momento; ya que en unos pocos años, necesitarán un barril a 140$ o más para evitar el cierre de las explotaciones.

El crudo es el chocolate del loro. Lo que importa de verdad es el gas. La administración Obama se enfrenta a un problema morrocotudo: los costes de explotación del gas de esquisto van en aumento a medida que la producción decae (que es lo que está pasando en el mega yacimiento de Bakken). No pueden colocarla toda en el mercado nacional porque el consumo patrio está plano:







Por qué Estados Unidos no puede absorber la producción nacional de gas de esquisto daría para un artículo entero. Aunque no hay que ser un lumbreras para entender que la caída de los salarios que padece el país, así como la deslocalización industrial hacia los países emergentes por obra y gracia de la globalización, está destrozando la viabilidad del negocio. Según la Joint Association Surrey on Drillingcosts, el coste medio de un pozo profundo completamente explotado en Canadá y en EE.UU., oscila entre los 6 y 9$/MBtu (por 25€/MBtu de España). Aunque el mercado interno estadounidense sólo puede pagar entre 2 y 4$/MBtu… Así pues, las compañías tienen un problema doble: por un lado están condenadas a perforar a un ritmo frenético para evitar que la producción decaiga y salte por los aires su balance financiero (las nuevas perforaciones se pagan con deuda, deuda y más deuda hasta que todo reviente); y por otro, se ven obligadas a malvender su producción en el mercado nacional a un precio inferior al de sus costes productivos.

No se me ocurre un negocio peor. Sin el Quantitative Easing de la FED y su política de bajas tasas de interés, la burbuja del fracking ya habría estallado… El sector está muy endeudado y abundan las compañías que lanzan profit warnings al mercado para consternación de los inversores que se han tragado entero el cuento del nuevo El Dorado. Es el caso de Chesapeake Energy, de Range Resources Corp., de QEP Resources Inc., de Sánchez Energy Corp, etc. Todas ellas han cotizado muy negativamente la caída de la producción y su impacto en la cuenta de resultados. “Houston?!: Tenemos un problema…!”. Hay que llamar a Obama… Y vaya si lo han llamado.

El único mercado que podría absorber y pagar un buen precio por el gas estadounidense está en la Unión Europea. En Europa el gas natural se paga a 9 o 10$/MBtu, que es más o menos lo que le pagamos a los rusos y a los argelinos. Con ese precio los yanquees salvarían su industria; o mejor dicho, evitarían 3 o 4 años su declive. Hay mucho dinero en juego; muchos puestos de trabajo y mucha deuda por pagar (o impagar). En Estados Unidos hay varias burbujas haciendo cola para reventar: la burbuja de los préstamos universitarios, la burbuja de los préstamos Heloc, la del crédito municipal (Chicago está muy cerca del impago), etc. Por no hablar de la renta variable… No está el horno para bollos. Si estalla la burbuja del fracking los bancos y Wall Street estarán otra vez en el ojo del huracán. Hay que venderle ese gas a los europeos como sea y el mejor modo de hacerlo es controlando Ucrania.

Ucrania es un país fallido, quebrado. Su déficit público no llega al 50% del PIB… Pero eso da igual. Lo que importa de verdad es que su Banco Central sólo dispone de 17.000 millones de dólares en reservas y que cada mes salen del país 2.000 millones de dólares para pagar la factura energética y las obligaciones de su deuda externa. Como las autoridades de Kiev estaban al borde del default, se vendieron al mejor postor; al que ofreciera más por el rescate y exigiera menos contrapartidas. Así que entre la Unión Europea y Rusia, Yanukovich se decantó por los rusos. Mejor los rusos que la troika. Lo que no sabía es que esa decisión iba a desencadenar el movimiento del Euromaidán que al final lo derrocó… Los norteamericanos aprovecharon su oportunidad y en connivencia con las autoridades de Bruselas han sustituido a los rusos como acreedores del país. Que los soldados ucranios de Crimea les griten a los rusos que “América está con ellos”, indica a las claras como una parte del pueblo percibe la situación.

Así pues, a cambio de la ayuda económica y militar de Washington, los ucranios occidentales creen que han alcanzado la ansiada “libertad”; cuando en realidad, sólo han cambiado de dueño. De momento todo el oro de su Banco Central ya ha emigrado a Estados Unidos (buena suerte Ucrania: nunca más lo vas a ver!!). Y lo peor de todo, están abocados a una guerra civil por Crimea y por la Ucrania filorusa del Este. La prensa occidental descarta el conflicto armado. Pero yo no lo tengo tan claro… Si algo aprendimos de la I Guerra Mundial es que cuando los países movilizan sus ejércitos –como está pasando en Crimea- ya no pueden retirarlos. Lo más probable es que haya un conflicto armado de baja intensidad que justifique el sabotaje de los oleoductos que transportan el gas de Rusia hacia la U.E.; momento a partir del cual, los gringos se erigirán como “salvadores” de la Unión al ofrecernos su gas de esquisto a un precio razonable. Esta artimaña geopolítica tiene fecha de caducidad; es decir, lo que tarden los rusos en terminar el oleoducto del Sur –el South Stream-, que transcurre por territorios “amigos” y evitará para siempre el incordio de Ucrania.







Trayecto del South Stream

Cuando esté terminado a finales de 2015, el momentum de Ucrania pasará y será casi imposible socavar la posición rusa en el mercado gasístico europeo.

Mientras tanto, los mayores perjudicados serán los ucranios. Si hay guerra perderán Crimea y las ciudades pro rusas del Este (Putin siempre se cobra su pieza). Y lo peor de todo, morirá un montón de gente. Las relaciones internacionales podrían dar un vuelco de 180º. La Unión Europea podría perder la entente cordial con Rusia otros 20 años… Y francamente, no creo que eso esté en el espíritu de sus padres fundadores (de Monnet, Adenauer y Schuman). La ingerencia de los estadounidenses en los asuntos europeos a través de Ucrania es inaceptable se mire como se mire (que pasaría si los rusos marearan la perdiz en Texas?). Luego, tampoco está nada claro que los emergentes vayan a dejar a Rusia sola en esto. En realidad, parece que no es así… por las declaraciones que van haciendo los funcionarios de segundo rango de China, la India, América Latina o Sudáfrica. Alemania tiene que dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa y mandar a los gringos a paseo. El gas de esquisto no vale tanto… El ex canciller Gerhard Schroeder acaba de declarar que el papel de la Unión en el Euromaidán ha sido un desastre total. Hay que arreglarlo! De acuerdo en que Putin no es la hermanita de la caridad. Pero tampoco creo que sea el loco que Frederick Forsyth describía el otro día en un artículo de El País. Mira que decir que los rusos nunca habían liderado nada y que todas sus guerras habían sido de anexión… Fucking idiot! Por si no te habías enterado amigo, los rusos liberaron a Europa del yugo nazi.

Hay que encontrar el camino del medio de todas las posiciones extremistas que ahora dominan el tablero de ajedrez. En caso contrario, menos los gringos, todos perderemos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> :vomito:
> 
> Te cuento que antes podía afectar a un 15% de los trabajadores mientras que ahora afecta a más del 40%.
> 
> ...



¿ A mi me vas a hablar de precariedad laboral, que llevo siglos con Obra y Servicio, a mi ? Anda vete a lavar la cara y pasea para despejarte...:

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 17:07 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Buena tesis...:XX:
> 
> Este tio...



Si teneis algo que decirme, hacerlo...aquí solo veo Funcionarios e Indefinidos Golden Age....a correr a la playa...:abajo:

---------- Post added 12-mar-2014 at 17:24 ----------

Aquí teneis un pequeño aperitivo de que en España la Crisis va por Barrios....Boquerones que sois unos Boquerones...la Precariedad Laboral....no teneis NI PUTA IDEA DE LA PRECARIEDAD LABORAL...estos si que viven bien...como muchos de los que aquí pian...:coo

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/514490-zona-cero-funcionarios-cobraran-mas-y-podran-ausentarse-4-dias-al-ano-baja-medica.html


----------



## apymereco (14 Mar 2014)

El colapso se acelera. 
No es Crimea, es el gas.

Preparándonos para el colapso energético.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2014)

*¿Inflación para desendeudarnos?*

¿Inflación para desendeudarnos? - Rankia

El tema de la inflación sigue dando mucho juego para todo tipo de análisis absurdos. Uno de ellos es aquel que nos dice que la inflación es buena para ayudar al proceso de endeudamiento del sector privado y del sector público. Me gustaría tratar de explicar un poco el proceso, para comprobar que, como en tantas veces, lo que es una verdad a medias se está convirtiendo en una gran mentira.

Para esto, empezaremos con la verdad; efectivamente la inflación ayuda a reducir el endeudamiento, pero siempre basándonos en una serie de supuestos que son necesarios para que esta relación se cumpla. Y dado que tenemos que explicarlo todo; voy a poner un simil que entendamos todos para entender lo que quiero decir; si piso el pedal de la derecha en un coche, este acelera es una verdad siempre que tengamos todos claro que se necesita que el motor esté encendido, (y por supuesto que no existan otras averías que lo impidan).

¿Cómo funciona el tema de la inflación y las deudas?. En primer lugar, asumamos que la inflación es la subida general de precios en una economía. Dado que suben los precios en la economía, las empresas obtienen más ingresos, (porque las empresas cobran los precios). Dado que los precios suben, resulta que para mantener el poder adquisitivo los trabajadores y los pensionistas tendrán también subidas de sus sueldos nominales, (importe a recibir en la cuenta corriente o sobre). *Dado que todo el mundo ingresa más cantidad de euros, las deudas de cada uno son más fáciles de pagar y los impuestos pagados son mayores, (al ser proporcionales al dinero invertido), de tal forma que los ingresos públicos son mayores, lo que ayuda a pagar la deuda pública*.

En primer lugar, y dado que uno de los aspectos que nos encontramos *desde hace tiempo es que los sueldos y las pensiones, (entre moderaciones, bajadas y congelaciones), no se revalorizan; por tanto las deudas de las personas no son más fáciles de pagar, sino que teniendo en cuenta esta situación, es absurdo decir que la inflación ayuda a reducir el endeudamiento; de hecho es todo lo contrario*.

Es más un contexto con inflación y rentas salariales y similares congeladas, lo que significa es una distribución de la renta para los agentes que cobran los precios, (lo que sube) y pagan los sueldos, desde los que cobran sueldos y pagan precios. Es decir, una situación con inflación y sueldos y pensiones desvinculadas, lo que supone es que se pasa renta de trabajadores y pensionistas a empresas, de tal forma que se facilita el desendeudamiento de las empresas a costa del resto, por la sencilla razón de que la economía no mejora, sino que mejoran las empresas a costa de los trabajadores.

Sin embargo, tampoco esto ocurre; ya que en un contexto de subidas de precios generalizadas, (inflación), es lo que ocurriría; pero el problema es que no estamos en tal situación. En España nos hemos encontrado con IPCs elevados, pero a la vez nos encontramos con numerosas empresas que tienen que bajar o mantener los precios que cobran. En definitiva, no tenemos un contexto de inflación o subidas de precios generalizadas ya que en el IPC nos encontramos con dos problemas fundamentales; por un lado nos encontramos con las subidas de impuestos indirectos que hacen subir los precios de venta al público, pero reducen el importe percibido por las empresas. Por lo tanto, este efecto, lo que provoca es que tampoco encontremos (por lo menos en todas las empresas), la anterior distribución de la renta. Es decir, una parte de la distribución de la renta que se detrae de los trabajadores pasará al estado. Dado que el impacto del IVA sobre los precios de los bienes depende de su elasticidad, es fácil inferir que se distribuirá al estado el IVA de los productos no básicos, (sus precios no subirán y el impuesto será soportado por la empresa).

Y esto se unirá al otro efecto del IPC, está en la cuestión de los bienes básicos. Es decir, cuando hablamos del IPC hablamos de toda una serie de bienes de los cuales algunos son básicos y otros no. Pues de un simple vistazo al IPC nos encontramos que los bienes básicos son los que suben, mientras los otros bajan. Si nos damos cuenta, y combinamos al final todo esto, tenemos claramente que lo que en realidad consigue la situación actual es que aquellas entidades con apoyo para mantener o subir los precios, (productos básicos, sin competencia y mercados regulados o que sí ven incrementadas sus tarifas en función de sus costes), son las que consiguen captar un mayor nivel de renta, mientras que consumidores y la inmensa mayoría de empresas que no están en ese punto tienen cada vez más problemas.

Y la renta es lo que les permite finalmente desendeudarse con mayor o menor facilidad.

Siguiendo esto, *un empleado con el sueldo congelado, tiene mayores problemas para pagar las deudas en una situación de inflación que en situación de deflación*, de la misma forma que un comercio o un bar, tampoco tiene ninguna posibilidad porque se comerá los efectos de que estemos salvando a las grandes empresas de servicios básicos


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2014)

Si no lo sube Tito Bertok, se hunde ...

Vamos con el mensaje optimista del día ::::::

[YOUTUBE]mH1qKpkURSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apymereco (19 Mar 2014)

Este año vamos a probar un tipo diferente de huerto, habida cuenta de los rigores anunciados por el fenómeno de El Niño para este año. Teníamos este huerto ya roturado pero un verano muy riguroso puede arruinar el mejor huerto por mucho que se riegue. 

Y hemos decidido hacerlo en macetas y sacos, colocados bajo un gran seto de bambú, y cubiertos con un acolchado, mientras germinan las semillas. Hay de todo, puerros, zanahorias, lechugas, eneldo, cilantro, pimientos, tomates, calabazas, y seguimos sembrando. 

La idea es cubrir el seto con plástico y malla de ocultación, haciendo una esfera geodésica, que ya enseñaré cuando empieze a montarla. 

El cambio climático hará imprevisible la planificación de cosechas. Sequías e inundaciones irrumpirán con fuerza destructiva. La única forma de planificar cultivos será en zonas muy abrigadas, con microclimas, y bajo plástico, en invernaderos, ya que el viento es el peor enemigo de los cultivos, una vez salvado el problema del suelo, y el agua. 

Climate change will reduce crop yields sooner than we thought

Preparándonos para el Colapso Energético


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2014)

Nos llevan ventaja

[YOUTUBE]MvSCn7qV1-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.14.

Un must para la educación financiera

*Money creation in the modern economy
*
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q102.pdf


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2014)

[YOUTUBE]POMhTJqw1d4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 22-mar-2014 at 19:48 ----------

Actualizado en 4.2.30 y 4.2.31

[YOUTUBE]Eym4PwHmUvI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FPbz5TDy6fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

Refloto 2 hilos muy interesantes

Vendo mi coche y me cambio al Taxi, ¿Estoy loco?: Análisis del Coste real de un Coche - Rankia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-mecanica-y-mantenimiento-de-vehiculos.html

---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 13:26 ----------

Actualizado en capítulo 1

*Medidas básicas para los ahorros
*
Consejo #1 Reto del Ahorro: Ahorra en el Menu del Día y come de Tupper - Rankia
Consejo #2: Baja la temperatura de tu caldera - Rankia
Consejo #3: Compra marcas blancas para las cosas que no te importan - Rankia
Consejo #4: Vende lo que no utilices - Rankia
Consejo #5: Analiza tus suscripciones con el Método "Reset" - Rankia
Consejo #6: Ahorra en Gasolina - Rankia
Consejo #7: Déjate de bares e invita a cenar en tu casa a tus amigos - Rankia
Consejo #8 : Solo compra algo nuevo para sustituir algo viejo - Rankia
Consejo #9: Haz un Día "Sin Gasto" cada semana - Rankia
Consejo #10: Utiliza los descuentos que vienen con tus tarjetas, tu empresa y tu seguro del coche para ahorrar - Rankia
Consejo #11: Gana dinero comprando a travÃ©s de Internet con BeRuby (BONUS: Gana 70â‚¬ hoy mismo sin apenas esfuerzo) - Rankia
Consejo #12: ¿Quieres ahorrar en tu factura eléctrica? Esto es todo lo que necesitas saber - Rankia
Consejo #13: Optimiza tu gasto en móvil - Rankia
Consejo #14: Utiliza la autopersuasión para compartir cuanto has ahorrado con el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo #15: Gasta más dinero para ahorrar más pasta - Rankia
Consejo #16: Ahorra el 40-60% de los gastos por ir en coche a trabajar - Rankia
Consejo #17: ¿Te gusta leer? Sacia tu vicio ahorrando en Libros - Rankia
Consejo #18 : Ponte barreras para no gastar dinero - Rankia
Consejo #19: Gana dinero con encuestas por Internet - Rankia
Consejo #20: Ahorra agua con post-its y un par de trucos más - Rankia
Consejo #21: Como viajar a Japón 1 mes por 2.000 Euros - Rankia
Consejo #22: Analiza tu progreso en el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo#23: Cancela cualquier gran compra de este mes - Rankia
Consejo #24: Optimiza las webs de cupones tipo Groupon, Privalia, etc. - Rankia
Consejo #25: Organízate y ahorra en serio en tu cesta de la compra - Rankia
Consejo #26: Ahorra en apps de iPhone e iPad - Rankia
Consejo #27: CÃ³mo ahorrar 2.000â‚¬ al aÃ±o en Restaurantes - Rankia
Consejo #28 : Organiza tu armario y ahorra en Ropa comprando Online - Rankia
Consejo #29: Utiliza Internet para ahorrar en cualquier cosa - Rankia
Consejo #30: Utiliza tus subidas salariales para financier tus sueños y tu libertad - Rankia

---------- Post added 23-mar-2014 at 13:27 ----------

Actualizado en capítulo 1

*Medidas básicas para los ahorros
*
Consejo #1 Reto del Ahorro: Ahorra en el Menu del Día y come de Tupper - Rankia
Consejo #2: Baja la temperatura de tu caldera - Rankia
Consejo #3: Compra marcas blancas para las cosas que no te importan - Rankia
Consejo #4: Vende lo que no utilices - Rankia
Consejo #5: Analiza tus suscripciones con el Método "Reset" - Rankia
Consejo #6: Ahorra en Gasolina - Rankia
Consejo #7: Déjate de bares e invita a cenar en tu casa a tus amigos - Rankia
Consejo #8 : Solo compra algo nuevo para sustituir algo viejo - Rankia
Consejo #9: Haz un Día "Sin Gasto" cada semana - Rankia
Consejo #10: Utiliza los descuentos que vienen con tus tarjetas, tu empresa y tu seguro del coche para ahorrar - Rankia
Consejo #11: Gana dinero comprando a travÃ©s de Internet con BeRuby (BONUS: Gana 70â‚¬ hoy mismo sin apenas esfuerzo) - Rankia
Consejo #12: ¿Quieres ahorrar en tu factura eléctrica? Esto es todo lo que necesitas saber - Rankia
Consejo #13: Optimiza tu gasto en móvil - Rankia
Consejo #14: Utiliza la autopersuasión para compartir cuanto has ahorrado con el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo #15: Gasta más dinero para ahorrar más pasta - Rankia
Consejo #16: Ahorra el 40-60% de los gastos por ir en coche a trabajar - Rankia
Consejo #17: ¿Te gusta leer? Sacia tu vicio ahorrando en Libros - Rankia
Consejo #18 : Ponte barreras para no gastar dinero - Rankia
Consejo #19: Gana dinero con encuestas por Internet - Rankia
Consejo #20: Ahorra agua con post-its y un par de trucos más - Rankia
Consejo #21: Como viajar a Japón 1 mes por 2.000 Euros - Rankia
Consejo #22: Analiza tu progreso en el Reto del Ahorro - Rankia
Consejo#23: Cancela cualquier gran compra de este mes - Rankia
Consejo #24: Optimiza las webs de cupones tipo Groupon, Privalia, etc. - Rankia
Consejo #25: Organízate y ahorra en serio en tu cesta de la compra - Rankia
Consejo #26: Ahorra en apps de iPhone e iPad - Rankia
Consejo #27: CÃ³mo ahorrar 2.000â‚¬ al aÃ±o en Restaurantes - Rankia
Consejo #28 : Organiza tu armario y ahorra en Ropa comprando Online - Rankia
Consejo #29: Utiliza Internet para ahorrar en cualquier cosa - Rankia
Consejo #30: Utiliza tus subidas salariales para financier tus sueños y tu libertad - Rankia


----------



## Clouda (23 Mar 2014)

bertok, lease el hilo de alb sobre energia para que vea que el mad max nunca se producira y también los hilos que abre el Promotor para que asi salga de su matrix


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> bertok, lease el hilo de alb sobre energia para que vea que el mad max nunca se producira y también los hilos que abre el Promotor para que asi salga de su matrix



El mad max ya se está produciendo. El término no deja de ser una aproximación literaria.

Lea un poco y vea por donde van los tiros

Salarios irremediablemente a la baja | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

Si tiene deudas, que tenga suerte8:


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Nos llevan ventaja
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MvSCn7qV1-w[/YOUTUBE]



Puff!
Madmax en la ratonera de la superpoblada isla de la gran bretaña, con inmigrantes insaid y a las 15:00 horas noche cerrada en invierno...

No sé muy bien si nos llevan ventaja o no...


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Puff!
> Madmax en la ratonera de la superpoblada isla de la gran bretaña, con inmigrantes insaid y a las 15:00 horas noche cerrada en invierno...
> 
> No sé muy bien si nos llevan ventaja o no...



Los ukanos lo tienen francamente mal. Se están cociendo en su propia inflación.

Pero los hispanistanís llegaremos a implorar por estar tan jodidos como ellos cuando todo reviente.


----------



## pistacho2 (24 Mar 2014)

Me he leído las primeras páginas y promete...Por fin un hilo constructivo en Burbuja, aunque muchas cosas sean flipadas, pero está muy interesante.

Me lo apunto para ir leyéndomelo entero, pero quería agradecer al creador y los principales participantes por la info aportada.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2014)

:8::8::8:

"The Next 9/11"


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Mar 2014)

¿Este video ha aparecido por aquí ya?
[Youtube]QJ2fMeer5Mw[/Youtube]


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Refloto 2 hilos muy interesantes
> 
> Vendo mi coche y me cambio al Taxi, ¿Estoy loco?: Análisis del Coste real de un Coche - Rankia
> 
> ...



up.......................................


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

Se puede ver el por qué se ha vendido a españa y la exclavitud está asegurada para millones de españoles







Haced los deberes porque vamos a salir en los libros de historia económica


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Food for thought

Los Goldbugs tienen razón - Rankia

*Los Goldbugs tienen razón
*
En el artículo de hoy voy a hablar del oro, del dólar estadounidense, de política monetaria y de geopolítica. Todas estas cosas están relacionadas y entrelazadas entre sí en una compleja que sólo entienden los peces gordos que gobiernan el mundo. Y en mi caso, como simple “mortal” sólo puedo especular… Pero para eso estamos aquí! Lo que voy a explicar a continuación es mi humilde punto de vista; y aunque no lo parezca, es el producto final de muchas lecturas, análisis y reflexiones realizadas durante los últimos meses. Así que si me vaís a dar caña después, hacerlo con cariño (os lo agradeceré).

Los Goldbugs son los adoradores de los metales preciosos. No es un grupo homogéneo; pues entre ellos hay inversores, analistas contrasistema e incluso algunos políticos (como el republicano estadounidense Ron Paul). Si seguís el blog de Eric King ya sabéis de quién estoy hablando. Es un grupo de gente con cierta cuota mediática que se pasa el día anticipando el colapso del dólar y la ascensión a los cielos del oro y la plata. Tienen cierta acogida entre los economistas de la escuela austríaca que anhelan el restablecimiento del patrón oro. En cambio, para los banqueros centrales con inclinaciones keynesianas –y para los mass media en general- son un atajo de idiotas con pocas luces que siempre yerran en sus pronósticos. Paul Krugman los detesta. En parte se lo tienen merecido… Han anticipado tantas veces aquello de que “viene el lobo” que, al final, muchos se han quedado solos predicando en el desierto.

Sin embargo a mi me caen bastante bien. Y no me importa decir que yo mismo soy un poco goldbug. *Me encanta su espíritu libertario y su crítica a un Estado sobredimensionado y sobreendeudado que mete sus manazas en todo*.

El núcleo central de la ideología de los “adoradores del oro” se basa en la premisa de que el oro y el dólar son incompatibles. De modo que la preeminencia de uno supone la desgracia del otro y viceversa. Esta discrepancia suele trasladarse al mercado; ya que a menudo la cotización del oro replica en sentido contrario las fluctuaciones de la divisa norteamericana. Aunque no siempre sea así… En el fondo todo se reduce a una cuestión de confianza. Cuando la dominación internacional del dólar se ve amenazada por cualquier circunstancia, los inversores tienden a refugirarse en los metales preciosos para salvaguardar sus ahorros de los peligros inflacionistas que periódicamente promueve la FED.

Para entender de que va todo esto tenemos que hablar de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods (1944). El sistema monetario actual fue diseñado en ese momento y, grosso modo, se basa en que Estados Unidos imprime un montón de dinero que utiliza para comprar en el extranjero cualquier cosa que se le antoje (como materias primas, manufactuas o productos financieros de diversa índole); y luego ofrece a los demás países un “refugio seguro” dónde colocar sus capitales excedentarios; a saber: la deuda del Tesoro estadounidense. O dicho de otro modo: los yanquees imprimen papelitos para comprarse todo tipo de caprichos y luego permiten que las naciones con superávit comercial inviertan su dinero en sus treasuries.

Si lo pensáis bien es un tinglado cojonudo. Una maravilla de la arquitectura financiero-monetaria. Gracias a las importaciones norteamericanas el resto del planeta obtiene la liquidez que necesita para engrasar los intercambios comerciales. Pues casi todo se paga con dólares. Si la emisión de moneda es consecuente con lo que el comercio necesita para transaccionar, no hay ningún problema. Sin embargo *de vez en cuando la Reserva Federal imprime demasiado dinero y exporta inflación por los cuatro costados*. Por supuesto en Washington son conscientes de este pequeño inconveniente… Cuando eso sucede, ofrece sus bonos del Tesoro a las naciones exportadoras para que puedan inmobilizar el exceso de circulante y puedan controlar la subida de los precios.

Lo que sucede en realidad es que *Estados Unidos se autofinancia a sí mismo*. Tarde o temprano parte del dinero que imprime regresa a casa engordando su deuda pública, con la que financia el crecimiento doméstico por la vía del gasto. Poco importa que el país tenga déficit crónico por cuenta corriente; al fin y al cabo, su deuda no tiene las ataduras de los demás… A los países exportadores no les queda otro remedio que entrar en el juego. Por varias razones:

*- La primera de ellas* es que no existe en el mundo ninguna inversión comparable a la de los bonos estadounidenses; que pueda absorber el exceso de liquidez que pulula por el sistema y que, hasta cierto punto, esté a prueba de impagos. Esto explica en buena parte porque invierten en los T-bonds aún cuando para ellos sea una inversión ruinosa. *El interés que Estados Unidos paga por sus bonos suele ser inferior a la inflación que padecen sus economías, con lo cuál pierden dinero…* Aunque es un mal menor, porque si no lo hicieran el descontrol de los precios internos seria peor.

*- La segunda* hace referencia al grado de desarrollo de los bancos y vehiculos financieros de las naciones re-emergentes. A pesar de que muchos países están realizando grandes esfuerzos para modernizar a sus entidades financieras, la mayoría de éstas carece de la infraestructura necesaria para volcar en el mercado nacional las plusvalías de su superávit comercial. Recientemente los países árabes del petro-dólar están haciendo grandes esfuerzos para desarrollar su deuda regional. Es un paso obligado y necesario de su desarrollo capitalista. Pero en cierto modo… Llegan 30 años tarde! Así pues, a falta de una estructura bancaria suficientemente evolucionada los bancos occidentales ofrecen “gentilmente” la suya. Ganan un pastón con las comisiones y drenan los capitales ociosos hacia la deuda de la Metrópoli. Esto es algo que los norteamericanos aprendieron de los ingleses y los ingleses, por defecto, de los españoles. Si el Imperio Español hubiera tenido bancos vasallos con amplia presencia internacional, respaldados por el aporte militar, habría limitado su dependencia de los acreedores extranjeros y retrasado varias décadas su declive.

*- La tercera tiene que ver con el ejército que Estados Unidos mantiene desplegado por todo el planeta. Gran parte del dinero que imprime la FED se destina a la compra de lealtades y deslealtades regionales que aseguren el flujo de dinero hacia los bonos del Tesoro*. Luego, por si a alguien se le olvida… Para eso están los marines. No me cabe ninguna duda de que desde Washington atizan y reavivan viejos conflictos regionales en beneficio propio. Practican la vieja máxima de la política romana del “divide y vencerás”.

Si por alguna razón los inversores internacionales restringieran sus compras de T-bonds, el imperio sufriría. O dicho de otro modo: tendría un problema de financiación. Llegados a este punto, *la Reserva Federal sólo podría hacer 2 cosas: inflacionar –imprimir más dinero- o subir los tipos de interés*. En realidad eso ya ha sucedido antes… No voy a hablar de esto porque ya lo he comentado en mi blog (ver el artículo sobre el “Dilema de Triffin”); pero para el tema que nos ocupa es importante porque ambas medidas suelen provocar alzas de los precios en los países re-emergentes. La devaluación del dólar acelera las compras externas estadounidenses, lo cuál inunda de liquidez a las economías exportadoras; y si suben los tipos de interés, las naciones con déficit por cuenta corriente se ven obligadas a imprimir moneda local para “rellenar los huecos” que deja la salida de capitales que se dirigen hacia la Metrópoli.

Así pues, si fueras ciudadano de la Índia, de China, de Turquía, de Tailandia, de Rusia o de Argentina: en qué invertirías?

*La manipulación en el precio del oro
*
Al principio de la Gran Recesión los países re-emergentes reaccionaron comprando treasuries estadounidenses. Si no lo hubieran hecho, el dólar habría sufrido una gran devaluación y los Bancos Centrales de medio mundo habrían sufrido importantes pérdidas en la valoración de los T-bonds que tienen en cartera. Arrimaron el hombro y esperaron a que la heterdoxa política monetaria puesta en marcha por Bernanke tuviera éxito en la reanimación de la economía norteamericana. No les gustó el primer QE, aunque lo aceptaron como un mal menor. Con un poco de suerte, todo aquello seria “pasajero” –una tormenta de dos o tres años- y luego se restauraría el status quo anterior a la crisis… Sin embargo tras 6 años de inestabilidad y la permanencia de los QE en el tiempo, los ánimos han cambiado por completo. Por supuesto es mi opinión personal, pero yo creo *los políticos de Pekín, de Moscú o de Latinoamérica, tienen muy claro que Estados Unidos continúa en recesión y que ésta ha venido para quedarse. Diga lo que diga la prensa, la economía estadounidense camina como un zombi: la tasa de paro es altísima (fíjaros en las estadísticas de Shadowstats –las que sigue Paul Volcker, ex presidente de la Reserva Federal-), el consumo minorista está muy tocado, la recuperación inmobiliaria está haciendo aguas, etc. Lo cuál es consecuente con la caída de la velocidad del dinero y del multiplicador monetario, cuyos números son propios de una Gran Depresión*. Por no hablar de la profecía de Niño Becerra: “cuando las cosas estén realmente mal, legalizarán el consumo de la marijuana (como hicieron en los años 30 del pasado siglo cuando legalizaron las bebidas alcohólicas)”.

*Esto va a terminar muy mal*. Y mientras pueden, los re-emergentes venden sus T-bonds:







En negro, las ventas de deuda pública estadounidense

Naturalmente, estas ventas complican el financiamiento exterior de Estados Unidos. Provocan alzas en los tipos de interés del bono a 10 años que traen de cabeza a los responsables del Banco Central; que se debaten entre la opción de imprimir más dinero –más QE- o de profundizar en el tapering en aras de un dólar fuerte que ponga fin a esas ventas. Y es que la política monetaria es un encaje de bolillos… Sobre todo en los malos tiempos.

Los adoradores del oro lo tienen muy claro. Si la Reserva Federal sigue impriendo “papelitos”, la confianza internacional en el dólar se deteriorará y los problemas de financiación del país continuarán; generándose un “vacío” que será ocupado por otras divisas. Y si el yield del bono sigue subiendo la economía norteamericana se ralentizará todavía más… en medio de un mar de deudas impagables *que podrían llevar a otra gran devaluación como sucedió en la época de Nixon*.

Mientras tanto, las naciones re-emergentes prosiguen con la “gran rotación de activos” del dólar al oro, que iniciaron hace 3 años:








*China ya está comprando el 75% de la producción mundial de oro físico–otras fuente dicen que llega al 100%-*

No puede culpárseles por no querer tener “todos los huevos en la misma cesta”. Están diversificando sus ahorros para protegerse de las inclemencias monetarias y geopolíticas que vienen. El problema de todo esto es que a los yanquees no les gusta ni un pelo. La inversión en metales preciosos reduce las aportaciones soberanas que se dirigen hacia sus bonos y pone a prueba el modelo monetario que diseñaron en Bretton Woods hace 70 años. Por eso en la FED los odian. Puede que también les preocupe su cotización como indicador contrarian de la salud del dólar –como sugieren los goldbugs-. Puede ser… Aunque para mi eso es un problema secundario. Todas las divisas del sistema fiduciario pierden capacidad adquisitiva respecto a los metales preciosos con el paso de los años, no sólo el billete verde.

En cualquier caso, Bernanke se encontró con la hercúlea tarea de desanimar a los inversores de los re-emergentes que acudieron a refugiarse en el oro y la plata tras la implantación del QE3. Y por supuesto, el modo de hacerlo fue *manipulando su precio en el mercado*:








*Veáse como se rompe la correlación entre el aumento de la masa monetaria y el ascenso del precio del oro (no tiene demasiada lógica desde el punto de vista macroeconómico)
*
Y es que esto es la guerra amigos! La intervención se produjo en el mercado del oro papel (en el mercado de futuros, el Comex; y en el mercado de oro físico de Londres). La prensa oficial se hizo la sueca cuando los bancos garantes de esos mercados recurrieron a todo tipo de artimañas para derribar los precios. La manipulación fue burda y soez. Y lo continúa siendo… Los goldbugs hacen bien en denunciar este escándalo que vulnera el libre mercado.

De todos los tejemanejes, el que más me gusta es el que sacude periódicamente al mercado de oro físico de Londres; a la London Bullion Market Associtation (L.B.M.A.). Es tan descarado que da risa. Los 5 bullion banks que controlan ese mercado fijan el precio de los metales preciosos dos veces al día, a la misma hora, tras consensuar en común todas las órdenes de compra-venta de sus clientes. Hasta aquí nada de extraño, pues se supone que el precio final surge del equilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda. Se supone… Un buen día al analista de commodities, Dimitri Speck, le dio por sacar la media diaria de la cotización del oro y la plata durante el periodo que va de 1993 a 2012. Y esto es lo que encontró:








Inmediatamente después de fijar el precio del oro por la mañana o por la tarde, la cotización se desploma (media diaria periodo 1993-2012)

A mediados de 2013, el Comex registró varias órdenes de venta gigantescas que desplomaron el precio de los metales preciosos. El desánimo se extendió entre los inversores occidentales. Muchos de ellos siguieron las recomendaciones de sus bancos de inversión y deshacieron sus posiciones:







Los traders de Goldman compraban cuando sus clientes vendían

Sin embargo, en Oriente Medio y en Asia el desplome del Comex fue percibido como una gran oportunidad de compra (el precio spot del oro deriva del mercado de futuros). La demanda pública y privada de oro se disparó de tal forma que el mercado internacional del oro se fracturó. La diferencia de precios entre Occidente y Oriente ha sido aprovechada por los bullion banks y por otros bancos como Goldman Sachs que han comprado a un buen precio lo que sus clientes vendieron, para forrarse a través de la política del carry trade. Sólo tienen que sacar el oro de las bóvedas occidentales para llevárselo a Asia y cobrar la jugosa prima que se paga por él. Un negocio redondo se mire por dónde se mire, que todavía lo sería más si en Occidente cayeran un poco más los precios.

*Grandes tensiones a la vista
*
Visto lo visto, la jugada de Bernanke y compañía no parece haber salido demasiado bien. *Los países re-emergentes siguen deshaciéndonse de la deuda pública estadounidense y compran, si cabe, más oro que nunca aprovechando que los precios siguen artificialmente bajos*. Si en la FED creían que al derribar los precios del metal podría saciarse de una vez por todas el apetito de los asiáticos por “la bárbara reliquia”, se equivocaron. En realidad, puede que las cosas estén incluso peor… Tando el Comex como la LBMA parecen estar pasando serios apuros para saldar las entregas físicas que sus clientes les exigen (lo sabemos porque los contratos futuros permanecen mucho tiempo en backwardation y porque el GOFO de la LBMA a menudo pasa a negativo). Debido a que ambos mercados están muy apalancados –cada onza de oro físico respalda la venta de 100, 150 o 200 onzas virtuales. Nadie lo sabe con seguridad…-, la presión de la demanda asiática sobre el mercado de oro occidental podría hacerlo quebrar (incumplir las obligaciones de entrega a cambio de cash).

Semejante agitación en el mercado ha llamado la atención del Bundesbank. Si algo nos indica el GOFO en negativo es que una parte del oro de los Bancos Centrales occidentales está siendo prestado en leasing, probablemente, para saciar la demanda de los re-emergentes. Y ese oro, por mucho que digan… No volverá! Las barras se funden siguiendo el modelo de los estándares chinos y “si te he visto no me acuerdo”. Quizá por eso las autoridades germanas le han pedido a la FED que devuelva el 10% del metal que tienen almacenado en las bóvedas de Nueva York. Los yanquees han dicho que sí, que lo devolverán. Aunque en un plazo de 7 años. Lo cuál es francamente incomprensible… Mientras tanto el regulador alemán, el Bafin, le está pidiendo explicaciones Deutsche Bank por las presuntas manipulaciones del metal amarillo en la LBMA (sin duda habrán leído las conclusiones de Speck).

Y así es como las teorías conspiro-paranoicas de los goldbugs empiezan a filtrarse en la prensa económica oficial. El Financial Times se ha hecho eco de ellas y aboga descaradamente por la tenencia física de oro y plata ante tanta incertidumbre.

Mientras tanto, varios Bancos Centrales están dando marcha atrás en sus políticas monetarias expansivas. Es algo que me llama poderosamente la atención porque la susodicha recuperación económica es muy endeble y, si se empeñan en ese propósito, la recesión podría agravarse. Todos ellos están implementando medidas (o desean implementarlas) que reduzcan la oferta monetaria. *En Japón la política monetaria de Abe está fracasando estrepitosamente porque que el país está incrementando el déficit comercial a pesar de su empeño en debilitar al yen*; en Europa el Bundesbank tiene prisa para encarecer el precio del dinero; en China están dejando caer a una parte de su sector financiero que acumula cuantiosas pérdidas en el inmobiliario, etc. Y sin embargo, como siempre, la que lleva la voz cantante es la propia Reserva Federal; que se está dando muchísima prisa en reducir la oferta monetaria:







Está reduciendo la oferta monetaria mediante acuerdos de recompra inversa o reportos

*Bernanke, Yellen y compañía no sólo han iniciado el tapering –la reducción en el ritmo de impresión de dinero-, sino que están retirando liquidez del sistema gracias a los reportos*. O dicho de otro modo: vende a los bancos títulos de deuda pública a corto plazo que prometen recomprarles más adelante. Este programa de venta de deuda comenzó en septiembre de 2013 y se prolongará durante todo 2014 –según han comentado varios funcionarios del Banco Central-.

Supongo que esto es lo que tienen que hacer antes de subir los tipos de interés en 2015, como prometieron. Tiene sentido… Aunque también habría que preguntarse si ese programa obedece a la necesidad de reciclar todos los dólares que llegan desde Asia a causa de la rotación de activos de sus treauries al oro; y, también, porque China se está desprendiendo de ellos porque ya no los necesita en sus transacciones comerciales con un montón de países que están aceptando el yuan como moneda de intercambio.

*En cualquier caso, todo esto es una mala noticia para las bolsas. Sobre todo para la renta variable estadounidense. Puede que toda la economía occidental haya empezado a “japonizarse”; o bien, que estemos entrando en un largo ciclo económico marcado por la estanflación. El tiempo dirá…*


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2014)

Bueno,

pues llega el momento que a toda depresión financiera le toca vivir.

El sistema destruye capital, o le toca reconocer que lo destruyó, el matiz no es importante para lo que aquí vamos a tratar.

Estamos abocados a un futuro:

- Lleno de quiebras y defaults.
- Sin derechos sociales.
- Sin estabilidad laboral.
- Con salarios de subsistencia.
- Delincuencia e inseguridad ciudadana.

El momento que marcará la diferencia entre cigarras y hormigas.

Son muchas las variables que marcarán el camino crítico de cada uno: ahorros, deudas, nivel salarial, salirse del sistema, ser wannabe, la edad, ...

Hay gente ya muy preparada que esto lo veía venir y han soltado todo el lastre que han podido. Pero el futuro es incierto ..... y todo puede explotar por los aires :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Empiezo: La deflación es una bendición, es el fuego purificador y reparador al stress que los manirrotos le han sometido. Termina poniendo las cosas en su sitio .... por eso es la pesadilla de cualquier pechopalomo que vive a costa de una financiación que no se puede permitir. La espero con tranquilidad y como un estado normal de la economía.

¿estás preparado o lo vas a quemar todo ::::::?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Mar 2014)

Hola 

Os paso esto de "Crisis Energética", vale que me pongo conspiranoico pero cuando empiezan los programas de humor a soltar metralla como esta es que estamos cerca de algo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q_xI_8aLjds


Saludos


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2014)

Imprescindible

[YOUTUBE]B-brpPzfS40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2014)

*Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación
*
Terrible constatación: España ya está en deflación - Blogs de Valor Añadido

"Malas noticias, España abocada sí o sí a la deflación" es el nombre del post que ocupó este mismo espacio el pasado 19 de febrero. En él concluíamos, con base a los datos de inflación correspondientes al mes anterior, que el fenómeno deflacionario era inevitable en una España con capacidad ociosa de factores de producción y sin demanda boyante a la vista. El fuerte diferencial entre PIB potencial y real, output gap, aventuraba lo peor para una nación, decíamos entonces, que "no puede actuar sobre sus propios tipos de referencia, no tiene posibilidades financieras para desarrollar estímulos fiscales y carece de oferta de crédito a un coste razonable porque el sector privado permanece sobre endeudado". No way out era nuestra sucinta conclusión.

Pues bien, en este último elemento, el crédito como paradigma de la circulación del dinero, nos vamos a detener hoy. Y es que, si aceptamos que la inflación es siempre un fenómeno monetario, su evolución nos debería dar pistas para certificar si la predicción realizada al calor de lo que está sucediendo en la actividad real puede verse corregida por una tendencia en sentido contrario de la economía financiera. Para ello vamos a contraponer el terrible dato de caída interanual de los precios que ha sufrido nuestro país en marzo, menos 0,2% según el dato avanzado publicado por el INE el viernes, con las cifras más recientes de financiación a particulares y empresas de la Eurozona. Un contraste que nos permitirá comprobar si la afirmación de que nos dirigimos a una etapa larga de anemia económica a la japonesa tiene fundamento o no. Que va a ser que…

Sí.

No cabe esperar gran cosa desde el lado de la banca. De hecho *la financiación a particulares, pese a repuntar algo gracias a un pequeño tirón del crédito al consumo, se mantiene en niveles muy cercanos al estancamiento, mientras que la concedida a las empresas sigue acumulando contracción tras contracción cada mes que pasa y ya se sitúa por encima del menos 3% año sobre año. El desplome que no cesa*. Los gráficos son gentileza del gran Sober Look sobre estadísticas del BCE (SL, "Eurozone´s credit contraction continues", 28-03-2014).













Una trayectoria que no debería extrañar a nadie: tras varios años en los que se ha exigido al sector soplar y sorber a la vez (disminuir su activo para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos de capital pero sin renunciar a dar crédito), la industria se enfrenta en Europa a una nueva prueba de esfuerzo que la retratará, individual y colectivamente, allá por el otoño. A fin de evitar disgustos que afecten a accionistas, acreedores y clientes actuales, todos sus esfuerzos van a ir encaminados a salir bien en la foto, radicalizando entretanto su movimiento de ajuste por el lado izquierdo del balance. Por más que en algunas naciones, como España, el proceso de saneamiento esté muy avanzado, a nivel agregado *nos quedan seis meses en los que el acopio de recursos por parte de las entidades financieras va a seguir siendo elevado*. Los préstamos, al banco de enfrente.

La renuncia de estas instituciones al papel que como agentes económicos tienen asignado –canalizar el ahorro a la inversión– podría abrir la puerta, de hecho ya lo está haciendo, a formas alternativas de obtención de recursos. Estamos hablando esencialmente del mercado de bonos, colocaciones privadas de deuda entre varios inversores o acuerdos bilaterales peer to peer con uno de ellos. Sin embargo, aun tratándose la desintermediación bancaria de un proceso más que deseable, en la medida en que el 90% de la actividad de financiación en España se canaliza a través de la ‘ventanilla’ de un banco o caja, si estos no se deciden de verdad a abrir el grifo, poco o nada hay que hacer. Y, vuelta la burra al trigo: *si el dinero no circula, no esperen fenómenos inflacionarios, al menos a corto plazo*.

En la medida en que su llegada se retrase, puede instalarse en el subconsciente colectivo el axioma de que en nuestro país los precios sólo caen y, por tanto, que merece la pena retrasar las decisiones de consumo e inversión al mejorar el poder adquisitivo de la escasa renta disponible de que disfruta con el paso del tiempo. No sólo eso, puesto que para el deudor la deflación supone un coste adicional de lo debido –importe nominal igual, importe real mayor– puede suceder que la demanda de crédito se contraiga aún más y que el fenómeno de desapalancamiento por su parte se acelere, completándose de esta manera el círculo vicioso.

Como comentábamos hace poco más de un mes, en la entrada con la que arrancábamos este artículo, *en 1994 en Japón pocos pensaban "que la deflación iba a llegar… y llegó; para esos mismos se trataba de un fenómeno temporal y van ya dos décadas de precios decrecientes. Y eso con un nivel de paro irrisorio y una tasa de ahorro de los particulares elevada. Ojito. Nuestra situación es sustancialmente distinta, a peor"*.


----------



## El Promotor Inmobiliario (31 Mar 2014)

Maese Bertok, acepteme un consejo, échese novia, disfrute de la vida y tome posiciones, usted está en edad de dejarse de jueguecitos de guerra batallitas, peliculas y videojuegos y crecer como persona.

Deje los cuentos para los niños y los soñadores


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2014)

El Promotor Inmobiliario dijo:


> Maese Bertok, acepteme un consejo, échese novia, disfrute de la vida y tome posiciones, usted está en edad de dejarse de jueguecitos de guerra batallitas, peliculas y videojuegos y crecer como persona.
> 
> Deje los cuentos para los niños y los soñadores



Le acepto los consejos, los 3 primeros los tengo cubiertos y el resto no los practico 8:

Por favor, no ensucie el hilo.


----------



## Snowball (31 Mar 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Le acepto los consejos, los 3 primeros los tengo cubiertos y el resto no los practico 8:
> 
> Por favor, *no ensucie el hilo*.



La culpa es tuya por no tenerlo en IGNORE y citar sus mierdas...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp coño


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Os invito a escuchar con mucha calma y amplias reservas de palomitas este audio cuyo titular ya lo dice todo: *Economía de chistera*

Economía de chistera - Economía Directa 3-4-2014 en mp3 (03/04 a las 10:27:06) 01:17:03 2988181 - iVoox

En un momento del audio, JC Barba hace referencia al que creo que es el único dato que nos va a valer para ver la evolución del empleo en Expaña: Empleo equivalente a tiempo completo.

Dice que en el último periodo (no recuerdo si el ejercicio completo o el trimestre) había aumentado 12.000 empleos completos equivalentes y que las masa salarial había seguido cayendo con fuerza. Ya sabemos que *significa precariedad y empobrecimiento*.

La situación de la economía expañola es quiebra completa y absoluta. Para tan magros y decepcionantes resultados que no equivalen más que a una estabilización, han tenido que hipotecar las vidas de millones de expañoles durante varias décadas







El que no tenga un Plan B es directamente gilipollas.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Me lo copio aquí


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 14:40 ----------

[YOUTUBE]ny7iqH9D4oA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-KCyQqsYFRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Food for thought

[YOUTUBE]OwcwIT0TUPU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 17:15 ----------

Os dejo 3 hilos buenos

¿Cuánto necesito para jubilarme? - Rankia

¿Que hariais con 350.000 euros? (5/7) - Rankia

Vivir de la bolsa - Rankia


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Abr 2014)

No sé cómo insertar vimeo

Mark Wagner - Money is Material on Vimeo


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

*Welcome To Terminus
*
Welcome To Terminus | Zero Hedge

"Life improves slowly and goes wrong fast, and only catastrophe is clearly visible.”

– Edward Teller







I was a late arrival to the Walking Dead television program. I don’t watch much of the mindless drivel passing for entertainment on the 600 worthless channels available 24/7 on cable TV. I assumed it was another superficial zombie horror show on par with the teenage vampire crap polluting the airwaves. Last year a friend told me I had to watch the show. I was hooked immediately and after some marathon watching of seasons one and two, I understood the various storylines and back stories. What the show doesn’t openly reveal is the deeper meanings, symbolism, and lessons we can learn from viewing human beings trying to survive in a post-apocalyptic world. In my opinion, the horror and gore is secondary to the human responses to horrific circumstances and the consequences of individual and group decisions to their survival.

As the end of season four approached, the disbursed characters were descending upon a place called Terminus. They were drawn by the intriguing and hopeful signs posted at various railroad junctions promising sanctuary, community and survival. Of course the name Terminus does not sound very inviting or hopeful. There are multiple possible meanings regarding Terminus. The Roman god Terminus protected boundary markers and sacrifices were performed to sanctify each boundary stone. The bones, ashes, and blood of a sacrificial victim, along with crops, honeycombs, and wine, were placed into a hole at a point where estates converged, and the stone was driven in on top. Maintaining boundaries and sacrifice are major themes throughout the series.







The show is set in the metropolitan Atlanta area of Georgia and the surrounding countryside. It just so happens that during the 1830s Terminus was the name of a settlement at the end of the Western and Atlantic railroad line. That settlement is now Atlanta. Terminus is also the title of the final poem ever composed by Ralph Waldo Emerson. The poem focuses on a conversation between the author and the god Terminus, discussing the author’s forthcoming death. The message of the poem is to resist fear and prepare for death. The destination is worth the journey. 

“As the bird trims her to the gale,

I trim myself to the storm of time,

I man the rudder, reef the sail,

Obey the voice at eve obeyed at prime:

“Lowly faithful, banish fear,

Right onward drive unharmed;

The port, well worth the cruise, is near,

And every wave is charmed.”

We are only given a short time on this earth and the end of the line will be the same for everyone. What matters is how we conduct ourselves during our own journey towards our personal Terminus. Have we served as a virtuous example for our children, sacrificed for others, and benefited humanity or have we displayed greed, avarice and selfishness during our trek through life? As we approach our own meeting with destiny, the actions and morality of individuals will matter. I don’t know the motivations of the writers creating the themes for the Walking Dead, but the show connects with me on a number of levels. I look around and see hordes of zombies everywhere.

*Zombification of America
*
“The real hopeless victims of mental illness are to be found among those who appear to be most normal. Many of them are normal because they are so well adjusted to our mode of existence, because their human voice has been silenced so early in their lives that they do not even struggle or suffer or develop symptoms as the neurotic does. They are normal not in what may be called the absolute sense of the word; they are normal only in relation to a profoundly abnormal society. Their perfect adjustment to that abnormal society is a measure of their mental sickness. These millions of abnormally normal people, living without fuss in a society to which, if they were fully human beings, they ought not to be adjusted.” – Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited







The vast majority of the population in the post-apocalyptic world of the Walking Dead is mindless zombies driven by only their need to feed upon human flesh. They are infected with a disease that disables the cognitive portion of their brains and leaves them as slobbering predatory zombies seeking to satisfy their vile needs. They are referred to as “walkers” or “biters” as they aimlessly roam the countryside seeking human flesh. Everyone bitten or killed by a zombie is infected and turned into a zombie. The only way to stop them is by destroying their brain. The relentless violence and gore is not for the squeamish, but is probably a realistic portrayal of the brutishness and harsh conditions that will overwhelm this country once the electrical grid goes down, fuel becomes scarce and the global supply chain fails. Our just in time society is about one week from chaos, lawlessness, starvation and death on a grand scale.

As I watch the hordes of hideous brain dead zombies shuffling across the apocalyptic landscape seeking to satiate their basest cravings I can’t help but see the parallels with the millions of mindless tattooed obese slobs waddling across mall parking lots past vacant store fronts staring zombielike at their iGadgets as they seek to satisfy their basest desires at Macy’s and Chipotle. A virus has overspread our country causing a vast swath of the population to gratuitously assuage their every want without thinking of the consequences. The sickness is caused by being imprisoned for twelve years in government run public schools, watching thousands of hours of propaganda emitted by the corporate media, viewing hundreds of brain cell destroying reality TV shows, reading and sending thousands of texts and tweets, and being overwhelmed by the delusional belief spending more than they make, saving nothing, and piling up mountains of debt is the path to success in our contaminated society.

In the show there is no clear explanation as to why the majority of the population have been infected and turned into zombies, while a tiny minority is unaffected and able to think critically and act rationally. It is revealed that all living people are infected with the zombie virus, but it remains dormant in a minority of the survivors. Death by any means triggers the virus and turns the corpse into a mindless flesh eating zombie. *There are 318 million Americans and a majority of them fall into the category of zombies in my estimation. Every American has the zombie virus within them. It has been incubated by corrupt vote seeking politicians, control hungry government sociopaths, mind numbingly worthless public education, and the relentless dumbing down through corporate media propaganda and vacuous reality TV entertainment. Once cogent thinking aware citizens have been zombiefied into mindless impulsive consumers*.

How can you not see the parallels between American society and the zombies in the Walking Dead? Walk down any city street in America and you see hordes shuffling along staring with blank faces and glazed over eyes at their iGadgets. Black Friday is identical to flinging a freshly slaughtered hog in front of the flesh eating zombies. Americans flock to malls across our apocalyptic suburban sprawl landscape and proceed to stampede, gouge, and punch their way to an fantastic bargain on a Chinese slave labor produced microwave they must have to cook their toxic frankenfood created by one of our corporate food conglomerates. The Black Friday crowds actually make the zombies from the Walking Dead seem well behaved. While the American zombies are shambling through superficial lives of pleasure seeking, mass consumption, and a delusional faith in debt based wealth, there is still a minority of rational thinking people who can control their impulses and resist the disease devouring our culture.







“Our economy is based on spending billions to persuade people that happiness is buying things, and then insisting that the only way to have a viable economy is to make things for people to buy so they’ll have jobs and get enough money to buy things.” ? Philip Slater 

*Collapse Will Be Sudden
*
“That’s the thing about the collapse of civilization. It never happens according to plan – there’s no slavering horde of zombies. No actinic flash of thermonuclear war. No Earth-shuddering asteroid. The end comes in unforeseen ways; the stock market collapses, and then the banks, and then there is no food in the supermarkets, or the communications system goes down completely and inevitably, and previously amiable co-workers find themselves wrestling over the last remaining cookie that someone brought in before all the madness began.” ? Mark A. Rayner – The Fridgularity







What you note after watching a few episodes of the Walking Dead is that collapse happened suddenly. Cities, towns, houses and highways remained relatively intact. The decay and deterioration caused by neglect and abandonment are the only visible signs that modern civilization has ceased. The show highlights the life-threatening difficulty of enduring on a day to day basis without the certainty of shelter, food, water, and fuel. The average asleep American isn’t prepared to last one week without the basics of modern life. They haven’t stocked any food, water or fuel in case of an emergency. Their normalcy bias keeps them from even considering the high likelihood of even a natural disaster caused by a hurricane, snowstorm, or earthquake. Recent examples of most people’s complete helplessness were the snow and ice storms that struck this past winter and hurricanes Sandy and Katrina. Without power and access to food and water, modern society breaks down quickly, with chaos, looting and anarchy only days away.

*It is unlikely that collapse of civilization as we know it will happen due to some extreme event such as nuclear war, super volcano, or asteroid. When our central banker masters of the universe trigger the next financial system collapse, with no monetary bullets of debasement left in their pop gun, the resulting chaos when ATMs stop spitting out $20 bills and EBT cards for 47 million people stop functioning at Wally World will be epic*. We got a glimpse into the future this past October when the EBT system went down in several states for a few hours on a Saturday afternoon. Zombies began to ransack Wal-Mart stores attempting to steal as much as they could get away with. Chaos, anger and criminal behavior was virtually instantaneous. A vast swath of EBT dependent zombies live in our numerous urban ghettos and when the EBT system goes down permanently violence will quickly erupt. Police will be vastly out-numbered, hungry mobs will become armed gangs of violent looters burning down their ghettos, ransacking and plundering businesses, stores and homes, and stealing everything that isn’t nailed down. Visualize the L.A. riots after the Rodney King verdict in every urban area in the country.







The fragility of our debt financed oil dependent just in time global supply chain system is beyond the comprehension of the average zombie American. They are too distracted by mass consuming the products dependent on that very same fragile scheme. They are clueless zombie-like dupes who believe $20 bills magically appear in ATMs, Funyuns and Cheetos miraculously materialize on Wal-Mart shelves, gasoline endlessly bubbles up from the ground into the hose they stick in their $40,000 monster SUVs “bought” with a 0% seven year loan from Ally Financial, and that enchanted plastic card with a magnetic strip empowers them to fulfill every craving like a zombie feeding on a dead carcass.

There is a worldwide currency and petroleum war being waged today as too much fiat currency is chasing a dwindling amount of cheap petroleum supplies. The developed world has experienced a century of relative illusory prosperity as cheap easy to access fuel and cheap easy to print fiat currency have led zombies to believe progress and prosperity are their god given right. The most highly educated zombies will be the most shocked when they realize the reality they believed was all an illusion. The Starbucks “Triple, Venti, Half Sweet, Non-Fat, Caramel Macchiato” crowd who isolate themselves in their 100% financed 5,000 square foot luxury cookie cutter brick McMansions amidst 200 other identical McMansions occupied by reclusive strangers in enclaves pretentiously named The Preserve at Meadow Lakes, and driving multiple leased BMWs, are about as prepared for a collapse of modern society as a helpless child. The suburban wasteland of strip malls, office parks, and fast food joints is completely dependent upon an endless supply of cheap oil and cheap credit.

The cracks in this delusionary foundation are visible for all to see as Space Available signs outnumber actual businesses, pothole dotted highways deteriorate, sewer lines crack, and houses in disrepair outnumber those being kept up. It takes money to keep a home from deteriorating and it happens to be in short supply for 90% of the population. Despite the non-stop money printing operation at the Fed and the mainstream media fantasy stories of shale oil energy independence, the suburban dream is turning into a nightmare. When the inevitable financial implosion strikes in the next few years, the illusion of progress will come to an end. The inner cities will explode in violence and will burn. The police will be helpless and scared. There will be death on a large scale.

Suburbia will turn into a lawless landscape where neighbors turn on each other, as they have failed to create real communities. The isolation and seclusion which have marked suburban existence for the last thirty years will contribute to the creation of criminal gangs looting and pillaging stores, businesses and unprotected homes. After the collapse the only people likely to survive relatively unscathed are rural folk. Farmers, ranchers and those capable of living off the land have the abilities to endure a breakdown in our modern society. These people are prepared, know how to use firearms and create communities of self-sufficiency. No one will thrive in the world coming our way, but those not dependent upon or tied to our modern societal paradigm have a better chance to survive. 







“If people feel lost and alone and helpless and broken and hopeless today, what will it be like if the world really begins to come apart at the hinges?” ? Brandon Andress – And Then the End Will Come!

*Individualism vs Community
*
“The values to which people cling most stubbornly under inappropriate conditions are those values that were previously the source of their greatest triumphs.” ? Jared Diamond – Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed







Our society has always glorified rugged individualism. We celebrate individual accomplishments and make heroes of those who have gone it alone and triumphed either in business, politics, sports, or the arts. Overcoming tremendous obstacles and going it alone in the face of adversity has been the narrative Americans admire and seek to emulate. Even the reality TV shows about preppers focus on individuals who plan on going it alone when civilization enters collapse mode. These rugged loners take pride in individualism, build bunkers, amass small arsenals and stockpile food and supplies. They will likely survive the initial onslaught of collapse and first wave of violence. But how long can an individual expect to survive alone in a Walking Dead environment? The traits which were appropriate and rewarded in modern society will be inappropriate and fatal in a post-modern society. A lesson from the show is clearly that a community of like-minded individuals working together has a better chance at long-term survival than a loner. Just make sure you join the right community.

With hordes of flesh eating automatons roaming the countryside it was essential for the living to form communities in order to fend off the zombies, protect each other, provide shelter, and forage for food. An individual alone had no chance at survival as falling asleep would ultimately prove fatal if a zombie stumbled upon your camp. The group led by Sheriff Rick Grimes eventually creates a community within the gates of an abandoned prison. The irony of seeing mindless throngs of soulless killers attempting to breakdown the fences to get “into” the prison is not lost on the audience. At first, the occupants of the prison would leave on foraging/pillaging missions to nearby cities and towns attempting to find food, medical supplies, gasoline and any other essential necessities of life. Eventually Hershel, the wise old man of the community, convinced Rick that cultivating the soil, sowing seeds and growing their own food was the only chance for their community to thrive over the long haul. Working with your hands is refreshing to the soul. Jesus’ Parable of the Sower immediately comes to mind.

Hearken; Behold, there went out a sower to sow: And it came to pass, as he sowed, some fell by the way side, and the birds of the air came and devoured it up. And some fell on stony ground, where it had not much earth; and immediately it sprang up, because it had no depth of earth: But when the sun was up, it was scorched; and because it had no root, it withered away. And some fell among thorns, the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit. And other fell on good ground, did yield fruit that sprang up and increased; and brought forth, some thirty, and some sixty, some an hundred. He said unto them, He that has ears to hear, let him hear. — Mark 4:3-9

Some communities are evil at their core and will commit malevolent atrocities. Some communities will appear ethical, but when hardship strikes they will fall back to their wicked ways. Communities of those addicted to riches and wealth will ignore the pleas of the downtrodden and wail and gnash their teeth when their worldly wealth evaporates. A fruitful community that chooses decent honorable leaders, adopts a moral code, treats all members with respect, encourages hard work and accountability, and plans for the future, will reap the benefits of sustainability and stability. Cultivating a good community is difficult, requiring sacrifice, compromise, hard work, difficult choices, and depends upon the goodwill of all members. Rick tried to become a farmer, but Carol saw the future clearly telling him, “you can be a farmer, you can’t just be a farmer”. A peaceful happy ending was not to be.

The community of Woodbury, led by a despicably evil man referred to as the governor, gave outward appearances of stability and health. But it was ruled through fear, intimidation, vindictiveness and evil. Leaders like the governor arise during desperate times when the weak seek someone who promises to save them and keep them safe. Leaders like the governor are far more savage, ruthless and dangerous than the flesh eating zombie hordes because they kill with malicious intent, fully knowledgeable of the consequences of their actions. Eventually good communities led by good people must stand up and fight bad communities led by evil men, no matter the consequences. Under dire circumstances and an uncertain future we will need to decide what kind of community we will be. What kind of people we will be. Will we fight for a better future for our children? Can we retain our humanity or will we become no better than the walking dead? 







Brutal: Hershel awaits his fate at the hands of The Governor on last night's The Walking Dead

“What fascinates me is not so much humanity’s engulfment in darkness, but what kind of culture we will construct from the rubble of this one.” ? Carolyn Baker – Collapsing Consciously: Transformative Truths for Turbulent Times

*Who Are the Real Walking Dead?
*
The central question permeating the Walking Dead is whether the living can maintain their humanity amidst so much horror, brutality, death, and desolation. Can the living continue to show compassion, kindness, mercy and love in a world torn apart by disarray, violence, viciousness and despair? Throughout the series those who haven’t “turned” still have the capacity to empathize, comfort one another, offer succor, and show mercy and kindness. But after enduring unending horrors, cruelty, death and sorrow, it appears some of the characters are “turning” into the very monsters pursuing them.

Every human being has their breaking point. The main characters must commit increasingly heinous acts in order to survive. The walkers have no choice. Their humanity was stripped from them by the virus. The living have a choice. The mental anguish pushes some (Lizzy) over the edge into insanity. Others (Michonne and Carl) are torn by guilt that they have become monsters. Carol justifies her ruthlessness as the only choice for survival – just like the walkers. The seismic shift occurs when Rick, seeing his son being sexually assaulted, goes full zombie and bites the jugular of his captor and relentlessly stabs his son’s attacker. Daryl kills one of the bad guys by crushing his skull with his boot. Many of the characters have made a choice to shed their humanity in order to protect their family and friends. As the series completes its fourth season we are left with a question. Are the zombies really the “walking dead” or are the living really the “walking dead”? 



Life is complicated and those seeking simplicity and consistency will be terribly disappointed. The future is not going to be bright for our empire of debt and delusions. Times that will try men’s souls are on the horizon. The choices we make as individuals and communities will matter. Every human being has the capacity for good or evil. We will be alone in deciding whether we gravitate toward the dark side of our character or whether we make a stand for all that is noble and decent. Retaining our humanity during the trials and tribulations that await us will be crucial to creating a community that is sustainable and a future worth living and fighting for. It is clear that Terminus is not a true sanctuary for all. It permeates evil. As all of the “good” people are herded into a single boxcar I couldn’t help but see the parallels of the Nazis herding the Jews into boxcars for their final destination. Passive submission to an evil authority never ends well.

As the door is slammed shut and the protagonists are reunited, Rick declares “they’re gonna feel pretty stupid when they find out.” Abraham then asks “find out what?” Rick’s “they’re screwing with the wrong people” response confirms his transformation from an ambivalent reluctant leader into a powerful figure who will do anything necessary to protect his family, friends and community. This Fourth Turning has yet to reach its bloody, violent, chaotic zenith. The popularity of shows like the Walking Dead is a sign of the darkening mood change in this country. With our fragile fraudulent finance driven eco-system teetering on the edge, the threat of collapse is ever present. Within one week of a financial system collapse we would enter a Walking Dead like scenario. Each American who hasn’t already been infected with the zombie virus needs to prepare now and decide what kind of person they will become as the collapse engulfs our society. We all exit this world as we entered it – alone. But we have the wherewithal to positively impact the rebuilding of our culture from the rubble of this one. Are you ready to meet the deadly trials ahead? The choices we make over the next decade will determine if this is the end of the line for our civilization or a new beginning.. 







“We live together, we act on, and react to, one another; but always and in all circumstances we are by ourselves. The martyrs go hand in hand into the arena; they are crucified alone. By its very nature every embodied spirit is doomed to suffer and enjoy in solitude. Sensations, feelings, insights, fancies—all these are private and, except through symbols and at second hand, incommunicable. We can pool information about experiences, but never the experiences themselves. From family to nation, every human group is a society of island universes.” ? Aldous Huxley – Doors of Perception


----------



## sirpask (8 Abr 2014)

Bueno, ya estamos en Abril, tanto en este hilo como en el Baltic Dry auguraba unos datos macro similares a los que se estan filtrando/apañando del primer trimestre. Y por lo tanto un caos absoluto por una deuda desbocada producida por un gobierno incapaz de atar en corto a sus Barones regionales y provinciales, ya que realmente gobiernan ellos y sus familiares-amigos del Chulibex 35.

Las dos gráficas que preceden a este post sobre deuda española y americana son claras. Bien, ¿y por que no llega el mad max? Pues por algo curioso...la bolsa está al doble de su valor real. Y mantiene a la casta viva.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno, ya estamos en Abril, tanto en este hilo como en el Baltic Dry auguraba unos datos macro similares a los que se estan filtrando/apañando del primer trimestre. Y por lo tanto un caos absoluto por una deuda desbocada producida por un gobierno incapaz de atar en corto a sus Barones regionales y provinciales, ya que realmente gobiernan ellos y sus familiares-amigos del Chulibex 35.
> 
> Las dos gráficas que preceden a este post sobre deuda española y americana son claras. Bien, ¿y por que no llega el mad max? Pues por algo curioso...la bolsa está al doble de su valor real. Y mantiene a la casta viva.



La bolsa está totalmente desconectada de la realidad. Lo que la sostiene es la impresora, de la FED mayormente.

En ukraine ya hay signos de madmax muy serios. En Venezuela lo mismo. Egipto, Syria..Añade a esto lo más importante, lo que no sale en la tele ni en internet. Primero caerán los países con menos colchón, a España todavía le queda para agotarlo.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Abr 2014)

McNulty dijo:


> Primero caerán los países con menos colchón



Si por colchón se entienden recursos naturales... con Venezuela así...

Yo antes pensaba que España era un buen sitio para pasar el madmax por su baja densidad de población respecto de europa, sus tierras de cultivo y su clima templado (dependiendo de la zona). Pero lo más importante me parece que va a ser la interiorización por parte de la gente del respeto a la propiedad privada y al ser humano, al semejante, a tu par. Es decir, la organización política, as usual. 

¿Qué colchón de civilización tenemos interiorizado los españoles? ¿A cuántos almuerzos del caos estamos?
Creo que nos sorprenderíamos de nuestros allegados y de nosotros mismos.


- - - - - - -

Raulísimo abrió un hilo con una visión ligeramente diferente del tema de los zombis.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Abr 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes-42.html

Libertad y alegría.


----------



## McNulty (8 Abr 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si por colchón se entienden recursos naturales... con Venezuela así...
> 
> Yo antes pensaba que España era un buen sitio para pasar el madmax por su baja densidad de población respecto de europa, sus tierras de cultivo y su clima templado (dependiendo de la zona). Pero lo más importante me parece que va a ser la interiorización por parte de la gente del respeto a la propiedad privada y al ser humano, al semejante, a tu par. Es decir, la organización política, as usual.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no. En España, salvo la rapacidad inmobiliaria y el individualismo de los últimos 20 años, seguimos siendo un país colectivista, muy social por lo general. En caso de situación extrema se colaboraría para sobrevivir.

Creo que estamos en un buen país en caso de ''colapso civilizatorio''. Tenemos tierras de cultivo como dices y un buen clima casi todo el año, y eso es lo único necesario para ir tirando. En cambio, muchos países del norte, lo pasarían fatal en caso de escasez de petróleo, se quedarían totalmente sin margen de maniobra, y no dudarían ni dos semanas sin energía. Se volvería a dar una inmigración hacia el sur como ya pasó durante la antigüedad.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

El mad max será global.

Mientras llega, hay que seguir eliminando deudas personales y practicando el entrenamiento físico.

Muy recomendable habituarse a gastar bastante menos de lo que habitualmente se gasta.

Suerte burs


----------



## apymereco (9 Abr 2014)

Guerra de baja intensidad, guerra sucia, guerra económica, atentado terrorista ... eufemismos. Estamos en guerra por los recursos, y sólo somos peones. Mejor que nos preparemos en casa, porque nos van dejar sin comida y sin energía. Por ese orden.

*Preparándonos para el colapso energético.*


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2014)

La deflación es un problema estructural global: la realidad que nadie quiere ver - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

The end is near

[YOUTUBE]x-hABNSOPlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Promotor (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> The end is near



Y que lo diga, mi querido Bertok.

BBVA estima que el PIB creció hasta un 0,5% en el primer trimestre | Economía | EL PAÍS

Lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. :XX:


----------



## John Nash (11 Abr 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y que lo diga, mi querido Bertok.
> 
> BBVA estima que el PIB creció hasta un 0,5% en el primer trimestre | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. :XX:



Qué hace troleando el analfabeto Promotor en el hilo burbujista por excelencia? Quien te ha dado vela en este entierro. Vete a trolear por tus mierdahilos. Bertok, cuando llegue el Big One hay que hacer algo con esta peña. No pueden irse así de rositas. (risitas El Promotor OFF)


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Y que lo diga, mi querido Bertok.
> 
> BBVA estima que el PIB creció hasta un 0,5% en el primer trimestre | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. :XX:



Un crecimiento basado en un endeudamiento brutal y cuyos frutos no llegan pueblo, todo para ti.

No trollees en hilos serios.

Si lees por aquí es porque tienes miedo y quieres abrazar la fe burbujista.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nB8GmcRV_yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Baño terrorífico de realidad.

Actualizado en 6.2.46

[YOUTUBE]5fbvquHSPJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Promotor (12 Abr 2014)

¡Esperen!

No corran todavía a encerrarse en el búnker o a llevar a cabo algún tipo de suicidio ritual colectivo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/524198-vuelve-credito.html

Y con este una recuperación económica aún más potente.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 Abr 2014)

Felicito a Bertok y demás mantenedores del hilo. La presencia de Promotor indica que está teniendo éxito.


----------



## johnston (12 Abr 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Esperen!
> 
> No corran todavía a encerrarse en el búnker o a llevar a cabo algún tipo de suicidio ritual colectivo.
> 
> ...



blabla crecimiento blabla mas trabajo bla menos paro blabla. 

juventud eterna bla bla crecimiento del pene blabla dinero fácil blabla 

ven vds diferencia conceptual entre ambas sentencias? yo no


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - Vendiendo humo

*Vendiendo humo
*
Llevamos bastantes meses en los que nuestro Gobierno -elecciones tocan-, los distintos organismos multilaterales y hasta la propia Comisión Europea, tratan de vender una historia de éxito, la nuestra. Lo necesitan, pura cuestión de supervivencia. Hay que justificar una serie de decisiones económicas que en última instancia nos han llevado a una profunda crisis social y a un aumento de la pobreza sin parangón en nuestra historia moderna. Vuelven a vendernos humo, trufado con un olor nauseabundo.

Si analizamos la evolución de ciertos indicadores coyunturales patrios se observa como en la segunda mitad del año pasado hubo una mejoría. Se trata de una ilusión meramente estadística, vinculada por un lado a la reversión de los efectos negativos de la subida del impuesto sobre el valor añadido (IVA) -en septiembre de 2012- sobre la actividad económica; y, sobre todo, por el tirón de la demanda global.

*Las cosas, sin embargo, están cambiando. Se desaceleran los países emergentes, Estados Unidos vuelve a sentir la espada de Damocles y los efectos estadísticos positivos se diluyen como un azucarillo. Como consecuencia, los indicadores cíclicos vuelven a empeorar conforme avanza 2014. Las ventas de grandes empresas, véase dato de febrero, una excelente proxy sobre la marcha de la economía patria, se paran; su componente de ventas interiores vuelve a entrar en terreno negativo, y el ritmo de crecimiento de las ventas al exterior se frena.
*
Ocurre exactamente igual con otros indicadores de actividad. El consumo de energía eléctrica, ajustado por estacionalidad, tras la recuperación de finales de 2013, vuelve a caer con ímpetu, al igual que el consumo de productos petrolíferos. *Y así toda una batería de indicadores que desde febrero se están dando la vuelta.
*
*Resuenan los tambores de la deflación
*
Como consecuencia resuenan con fuerza los tambores de la deflación por endeudamiento. Al igual que la grasa, la deflación tiene dos vertientes, una buena, por avances tecnológicos, y, otra que, como la grasa mala, recoge un problema de sobrepeso. *En nuestro caso es grasa de la mala, un volumen de deuda insostenible y un sistema bancario zombi.
*
Recuerden que fuimos nosotros, con muchísima antelación, quienes desde estas líneas mencionamos la bicha. Y ahora toca que todos aquellos que promovieron una serie de decisiones económicas erróneas que nos han sumido en un proceso deflacionista muestren, cínicamente, su más honda preocupación. Véase el último informe del FMI sobre España, que, frente a las interpretaciones entusiastas de ciertos voceros mediáticos, es aterrador.

Desde estas líneas ya alertamos como la actual crisis sistémica está a punto de entrar en una nueva fase de profundización de la misma, en una depresión económica que se conoce como deflación por endeudamiento. Pues es ahora, demasiado tarde, cuando la ortodoxia empieza a hablar de ello. Olvídense de inútiles reformas laborales, ajustes presupuestarios, y de sandeces similares. Afronten, de una vez por todas, nuestro auténtico drama: una monstruosa deuda privada y pública cuyo montante total supera al 427% del PIB, y que no se podrá pagar. En este contexto, obviamente, nuestro sistema bancario, que fue quien la concedió mayoritariamente, es insolvente en su conjunto.

*Nuevos errores de política económica
*
Desde la ortodoxia se exige ahora que el Banco Central Europeo aplique una expansión cuantitativa igual que la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos. De nuevo aquellos que nos han llevado hasta aquí demuestran un profundo desconocimiento. La Teoría Monetaria de Milton Friedman y Ben Bernanke es falsa. Lo estamos comprobado ex-post. El principal efecto de un cambio en la base monetaria, como consecuencia de la expansión cuantitativa del balance de la FED o de cualquier otro banco central, es cambiar la velocidad monetaria y los tipos de interés a corto plazo. Sin embargo, una vez que los tipos de interés a corto plazo caen a cero, las expansiones adicionales en la base monetaria simplemente inducen un colapso proporcional en la velocidad de circulación del dinero, y la economía entra en la trampa de la liquidez.

Esta política monetaria es, a su vez, tremendamente injusta, ya que de la generación de burbujas financieras o inmobiliarias que conlleva, y que suponen una creación temporal de riqueza, sólo se benefician las clases de renta más alta, abriéndose aún más la brecha entre ricos y pobres. Y es justamente el mantenimiento del statu quo de las élites la razón por la que no se afronta la única reforma estructural necesaria. Nos referimos a la reestructuración y reducción del sistema bancario occidental a un tamaño más acorde con la economía real, obviamente a costa de gerencia, accionistas y acreedores, y que conlleve además una importante quita y restructuración de la deuda las economías.

Desde finales de los 80 hasta principios de los 2000, muchos académicos notables intentaron reescribir la historia argumentando que fue la política monetaria y no la fiscal la que permitió a los Estados Unidos salir de la Gran Depresión. Para ello utilizaron el argumento de que la oferta monetaria se incrementó significativamente desde 1933 a 1936. Sin embargo, ninguno de estos académicos se tomó la molestia de mirar qué ocurrió en el lado de los activos de los balances bancarios. Si lo hubiesen hecho, ahora estarían temerosos, muy temerosos.

*Por eso, cuando los mercados financieros, tremendamente sobrevalorados, estallen, las dinámicas 'olvidadas' de acumulación de deuda adicional durante la crisis –véase España, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos…- reaparecerán con nitidez*. *Entonces se iniciará la siguiente fase de reducción de deuda que nos llevará de nuevo a una recesión global*. Y todo, como advertimos desde estas líneas, por no reestructurar de manera coordinada una deuda privada que Occidente no va a poder pagar y que, por errores de política económica, ha acabado contaminando a las deudas soberanas. Y el ejemplo más claro es nuestra querida España.


----------



## johnston (12 Abr 2014)

probablemente el hilo mas importante de burbuja de los últimos tiempos. que dure


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.47

[YOUTUBE]a3cwA_jMpGk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 12-abr-2014 at 19:49 ----------

Una obra de arte, creo que ya posteada

En inglés
[YOUTUBE]RLWIPyQXcRE[/YOUTUBE]

En español
[YOUTUBE]MyLT7OTuyyI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 12-abr-2014 at 19:58 ----------

Actualizado en 6.2.48

[YOUTUBE]5wqqSt0aeK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Un puto genio

[YOUTUBE]oe7hG1NXVdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.49

[YOUTUBE]LhB_cTbwfQQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 13-abr-2014 at 12:30 ----------

Lo posteé hace mucho tiempo pero dejadme compartir con vosotros uno de videos que más me han impactado en los últimos años.

Enjoy it !!!

[YOUTUBE]tj2s6vzErqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Espero que os ayude

[YOUTUBE]RsQKzXvsRX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

No estamos demasiado lejos de una revuelta social en los países desarrollados.

Una nueva crisis = robo de las clases extractivas y se lía.

Estamos tocando hueso

[YOUTUBE]vSfilerASJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Viene muy feo.

*La clave ucraniana*

The Oil Crash: La clave ucraniana

Ucrania: laboratorio neonazi, gas y petróleo

*Los tambores que anuncian el inicio de una gran guerra mundial continúan repicando en Ucrania*. La injerencia a fondo por parte de EE.UU./UE/OTAN en la desestabilización de Ucrania entraña unas connotaciones geopolíticas que van más allá del golpe de estado inducido para instalar un régimen/laboratorio neonazi a las puertas de Europa. Los acontecimientos conducen a conjeturar que con esta agresión se busca alterarle el rumbo al orden internacional multipolar gestado en la última década e impedir su consolidación, y en su lugar imponer un orden internacional hegemónico, opresor, militar/mercenarizado y violento capitaneado por la plutocracia de EE.UU.

*La agresión político-militar desplegada por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para forzar un nuevo orden internacional que responda a los intereses de EE.UU. está develando que inevitablemente todos los caminos conducen finalmente a una guerra frontal con China*. Para llevar a cabo este arriesgado sueño imperial, Washington y Bruselas tienen que controlar/derrotar tres lugares emblemáticos: La Plaza Maidan, la Plaza Roja, y la Plaza Tiananmen. Tarea no fácil, pero el desespero puede llevar a cualquier demencial aventura, así ésta sea una pugna intercapitalista.

*Esta peligrosa jugada por parte de EE.UU./UE/OTAN es producto de la pérdida de influencia y de poder global de EE.UU., cuyo declive acelerado viene acompañado de una profunda crisis económica y energética sin retorno. El modelo capitalista de producción depredó, destruyó y agotó los recursos naturales y energéticos, y contaminó todos los ecosistemas del planeta en su afán de acumulación.* *El crecimiento económico es cosa del pasado*. Sin energía es imposible crecer. Para crecer económicamente se requiere aumentar el consumo de energía, y a la inversa, sin aumento del consumo de energía es imposible crecer económicamente. *Por lo tanto, si un sistema basado en el crecimiento económico infinito no puede crecer está abocado a un colapso societal. El modelo capitalista ha llegado a su punto límite y ha comenzado su implosión arrastrado por una crisis multidimensional inherente al propio modelo. “La decadencia y caída del imperio global de Estados Unidos es el hecho más importante de la geopolítica en el mundo de hoy” (1), el colapso está en camino y su impacto es de grandes proporciones telúricas a nivel global. Ucrania acusa ser un revelador síntoma para evitar que el sistema colapse. Esta encrucijada hace que los apetitos imperiales de Estados Unidos en su huida hacia adelante por el control de territorios y de los recursos que quedan conduzcan a una guerra mundial nuclear.*

El sistema capitalista estocado de muerte en el alma hegemónica imperial ha entrado de lleno en un giro geopolítico de eje geográfico/Asia/ acelerado. Los acontecimientos internacionales están testificando que la transición de paradigma post imperial-USAmericano se precipita a empellones, dejando a su paso profundas y graves crisis económicas, sociales, ecológicas, políticas, culturales, éticas y humanitarias. Ninguna transición y disolución imperial hegemónica puede ocurrir sin crisis, violencia, ni guerras, así ese escenario sea el menos deseado por la mayoría de la humanidad. Lo ideal sería que ésta fuera pacífica, pero un poder hegemónico erigido a base de violencia y de destrucción no va dar el paso al lado de manera pacífica para que otros llenen este vacío.

*La actual ofensiva geopolítico puesta en marcha en Ucrania por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para remodelar el orden internacional -aparte de sus peligros, costos y desenlace final- ha dejado al descubierto dos líneas relevantes interrelacionadas que deben ser analizadas con atención: instauración de un régimen/laboratorio neonazi en Kiev; y una gran crisis energética en especial gas y el petróleo.
*
*¿Por qué Ucrania es centro de rivalidad?
*
Ucrania juega un rol estratégico en los intereses y en las aspiraciones hegemónicas de EE.UU. desde siempre en su afán por controlar el mundo. Estas tendencias vienen desde tiempo atrás. A inicios del siglo XX la teoría del “Heartland” de Halford Mackinder sostiene que “Quien gobierne en Europa del Este dominará el Heartland; quien gobierne el Heartland dominará la Isla-Mundial; quien gobierne la Isla-Mundial controlará el mundo." Y más concretamente quien domina el “Heartland”, domina el mundo, especialmente si controla Ucrania.

La particular situación geopolítica de comienzos del siglo XXI revive y da un nuevo impulso y valor funcional a la región euroasiática como segmento espacial a controlar para dominar el mundo, lo cual choca frontalmente con las visiones geopolíticas del euroasianismo ruso y de la alianza sino-rusa de revivir la Ruta de la Seda. Este nuevo impulso en “occidente” vendrá de las pretensiones imperiales delineadas por el estratega de seguridad de EE.UU. Zbigniew Brzezinski, quien enfatiza la doctrina que el Estado que domine este vasto continente, el cual constituye un eje geopolítico, de hecho controlaría dos de las tres regiones económicas más productivas y avanzadas del mundo, subordinaría a África y tornaría el hemisferio occidental y Oceanía geopolíticamente periféricos. *En Eurasia, vive el 75% de la población mundial y están depositadas 3/4 de las fuentes de energía conocidas en todo el mundo*. Y más en concreto afirma que “Rusia sin Ucrania deja de ser un imperio, pero Rusia con Ucrania sobornada y luego subordinada, automáticamente se convierte en un imperio”. Estos parámetros expuestos muestran por qué EE.UU./UE/OTAN están dispuestos a jugar sus últimas cartas en una aventura bélica en Ucrania; y además, por qué en sus propósitos de alcanzar sus metas de dominio y control de Eurasia no existe parámetros de ninguna especie que les impida acudir a los métodos y alianzas execrables, como el apoyo a grupos neonazis y extremistas violentos de derecha.

En el complot dirigido y patrocinado por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para derribar el gobierno de Viktor Yanukóvich y empotrar un régimen neonazi en Kiev, hace gala de la combinación de una serie de elementos entrelazados que deben ser analizados.

*Laboratorio neonazi en Kiev
*
En Ucrania no se empleó el típico golpe de estado blando sustentado en el modelo “revolución de colores” del Albert Einstein Institution, de Gene Sharp, en este caso se recurrió a la aplicación de diferentes instrumentos para llevar a cabo el golpe de estado. Estos van desde la utilización de la protesta social pacífica hasta métodos abiertamente radicales, en los que prevalecen formas de violencia extrema apuntaladas con grupos neonazis y extremistas nacionalistas y mercenarios-francotiradores.

Cambios y variantes al modelo de Gene Sharp ya se habían visto en Egipto, Libia, Siria. Allí se acude abiertamente a yihadistas islámicos como complemento central. En el actual complot en Ucrania por su importancia geoestratégica se sincronizan, se actualizaron y se ejecutan nuevos mecanismos. Por un lado tenemos el modelo de “golpe de estado blando” con toda su parafernalia: la mass media corporativa de “occidente” acusando de lo peor y demonizando hasta el paroxismo al gobierno de Yanukóvich, a Rusia y en especial a Putin (Nota: aquí el autor de ninguna manera está afirmando que Yanukóvich y Putin sean unos santos, se está es analizando el desarrollo de los acontecimientos de rivalidad intercapitalista); las ONGs actuando a tope para velar por los “derechos humanos” y las “libertades civiles y democráticas”. Además, ahora encontramos que las cancillerías, embajadas, parlamentos e instituciones de EE.UU., Unión Europea, Canadá, OTAN, OSCE, tienen una nueva misión diplomática participar abiertamente y en masa en las revueltas de la Plaza Maidan de Kiev, abrazados de partidarios de la neonazi Svoboda de Stepan Bandera y del Sector Derecho.

Por otro lado, esto va acompañado con la participación de multinacionales como Chevron orientadas a la apropiación del gas esquisto de región oriental de Ucrania –en cualquier análisis con relación a Ucrania es básico ver el papel que juegan las multinacionales en la crisis-. La firma de un acuerdo de 10 mil millones de dólares para la producción compartida de gas esquisto entre el gobierno ucraniano y Chevron, es tomado desde Washington como un paso en dirección de la independencia energética de Rusia, y en la tradición de unir los intereses de las corporaciones multinacionales bajo el paraguas y pretexto de la seguridad nacional de EE.UU. Al respecto el International Business Times afirmó que “el acuerdo de Chevron con Ucrania fue apoyado por USA como parte de su estrategia de seguridad nacional para ayudar a reducir la dependencia energética de Europa y de Kiev de Rusia.” A la par de esto, la multinacional Cargill apunta al control de la producción de los alimentos fortaleciendo la posición comercial de la corporación en uno de los negocios al invertir más de 200 millones de dólares en las acciones de UkrLandFarming (Financial Times, enero 12, 2014). Esta empresa ucraniana que posee 500 mil hectáreas de tierra, es la octava cultivadora de tierra más grande del mundo y el segundo mayor productor de huevos. Cargill también tiene en Ucrania negocios en plantas de procesamiento y terminales de exportación en el Mar Negro. Seguramente necesitaba un puerto para aumentar el grado de control sobre el mercado. No se debe olvidar la importancia mundial agrícola de Ucrania y de la franja de tierra de gran fértil que abarca la mayor parte de las llamadas "tierras negras" o chernozem, al centro y oeste del país. Y para completar el cuadro, Monsanto, la empresa de semillas transgénicas más grande del mundo, también está ganando espacio en Ucrania donde ya controla el 40% del mercado de semillas. Jugada comercial de control agrícola que busca cerrarle espacio a China en el mercado ucraniano. Lo cual se puede inscribir dentro de las guerras por las tierras fértiles y la alimentación desatada a nivel mundial.

Esto se complementa con las medidas que el gobierno neonazi títere de Kiev ha comenzado a tomar para preparar al país para “que afronte las dolorosas pero necesarias reformas sociales y económicas” impuestas por la medicina del FMI. Una de los primeros requerimientos del FMI es que los subsidios al gas de los hogares se reduzcan en un 50%. Otros requisitos onerosos del IMF incluyen recortes a las pensiones, en el empleo estatal y la privatización de los activos y propiedad del gobierno (traducción: que las corporaciones occidentales puedan comprar a precio de regalo los bienes públicos); así como otras reducciones en los programas de gastos sociales en Ucrania (Voice of Russia: Ukraine's economic crisis: Who benefits? Who pays?).

El laboratorio neonazi/neofascista de Kiev no es un mero hecho coyuntural para Ucrania o para ciudadanos de tercera o cuarta clase. Ese es el modelo que UU.EE., la Unión Europea, Canadá y en los países del autoproclamado “occidente” vienen adecuando y refinando para implantar en sus propios países. La pérdida y la restricción continuada de las libertades civiles, políticas, sociales y derechos democráticos avanzan a pasos agigantados. Las demandas sociales y políticas son acalladas. Nada de esto existe mientras no esté en la falsimedia corporativa. La protesta ciudadana es criminalizada y penada severamente. El desmonte del estado de bienestar es a marchas forzadas y a golpe de decreto. Todo lo público y los bienes comunes son saqueados. El control e interceptación de todas las fuentes de información y a todos los ciudadanos, pese a ser uno de los más aberrantes ataques a la libertad, no es otra cosa que el miedo de estas plutocracias y sus amos. Las legislaciones nacionales del autoproclamado occidente se están ajustando a un modelo neofascista en ciernes para ser aplicado a sus ciudadanos. Por ello, EE.UU./Obama, el gobierno de Canadá y los gobiernos de Europa salieron presurosos a afirmar y ratificar que el gobierno títere neonazi montado en Kiev tras el golpe de estado es un “gobierno legítimo”. Ese experimento puesto en escena en Kiev es todo un laboratorio neonazi/neofascista que esperan trasladar depurado a sus propias naciones. Un ejemplo palmario de lo que puede pasar en inmediato futuro es la destitución del periodista finlandés Jari Sarasvuo (ver: Raw Nata, Känd finsk programledare Jari Sarasvuo fick sparken; y en Helsingin Sanomat Helsingin Sanomat) y el cierre fulminante de su programa por entrevistar al catedrático de la Universidad de Helsinki, Johan Beckman, quien exigió la liberación de Europa de la "junta fascista" ucraniana y acusó al canciller de Finlandia de apoyo a los nazis.

Que nadie se llame a engaño. Alguien puede imaginarse a EE.UU., la Unión Europea, Canadá, la OTAN, entregándole 5000 millones de dólares a unos grupos ucranianos sin saber quiénes eran éstos (dinero confirmado por la misma la Secretaria de Estado adjunta Victoria Nuland). Ni quiénes son los que conforman esos grupos, y mucho menos darse por enterados quiénes son sus líderes. Naturalmente que todos sabían que sus pupilos/marioneta encargados del golpe eran miembros de grupos neonazis y de extrema derecha. Este monto económico aportado no es una bicoca, ni tampoco gratis. Ante la magnitud de los objetivos occidentales se podría pensar que es mucho más dinero. La infraestructura y los niveles de coordinación entre los interesados en el caos y el complot contra el gobierno de Yanukóvich y el control de Ucrania pueden ser mucho más oscuros de lo que cualquier mente pueda imaginar. *La apuesta de EE.UU./UE/OTAN es una jugada geopolítica temeraria, pero ante la crisis multidimensional por la que están atravesando los conduce inevitablemente a esa aventura.
*
*Crisis energética: Gas y petróleo
*

*La crisis económica mundial galopante desde 2007/2008, y en especial, en los países desarrollados (mal-desarrollados es la mejor definición), se debe a la escasez y el declive de los hidrocarburos. Al no poder disponer de ingentes cantidades de energía en el mercado, fundamentalmente de petróleo, hace que el complejo sistema industrial y tecnológico, sustentado en esta fuente de energía, no pueda funcionar y mucho menos crecer. Por consiguientemente, el sistema al no poder continuar con su crecimiento y su consumo sin límites entra en crisis. El sistema ha chocado con un mundo que es finito, realidad física de la cual no se puede escapar: el cenit del petróleo.
*
El cenit del petróleo que ya hemos pasado, y que la propia Agencia Internacional de la Energía en su informe anual de 2010 (World Energy Outlook 2010) finalmente reconoce, y afirma que éste tuvo lugar en 2006. Además, muchos expertos y estudios señalan que el cenit de los hidrocarburos más el uranio tendrá lugar en 2018, de ser así estamos ante un problema muy grueso. Estas gráficas de diferentes reportes lo ratifican: el de la izquierda es de Energy Watch Group: Fossil and Nuclear Fuels, the Supply Outlook 2013. Y el otro tomado de The Future.

http://www.resilience.org/articles/General/2013/05_May/chart.JPGhttp://www.thefuture.net.nz/peak.png


*Esto cambia el panorama y le da un vuelco total a las políticas de seguridad y a relaciones internacionales de los países de las economías (mal)desarrolladas*, pues en su afán de garantizar el acceso, disposición, transporte y control de los recursos energéticos chocan frontalmente con los intereses de otros países y poderes que también están compitiendo por los mismos escasos recursos. *Por ello, EE.UU./UE/OTAN han estado involucrados en la última década en cantidad de agresiones e invasiones a países que cuentan todavía con recursos como gas y petróleo, o con abundante agua dulce y tierras fértiles.*

En la actual situación internacional de crisis, Ucrania es una puerta crucial en la búsqueda del control de los hidrocarburos de Rusia y de las regiones del Mar Caspio y de Asia Central. Ucrania es una zona geoestratégica que juega un papel central en la estrategia de EE.UU. en sus ansias de hegemonía global. Con esta arremetida Washington, en primer lugar, busca sacar a Rusia de Ucrania y a su vez, quitarle la posibilidad de acceso al Mar Negro y a las aguas del Mediterráneo. Segundo, correr las fronteras de la OTAN si es posible al centro de la Plaza Roja. Tercero, desmembrar a Rusia para controlar sus hidrocarburos y su vasto territorio. Cuarto, tratar de estrangular a China por sus flancos norte y occidental como refuerzo de la llamada política del “pivote Asia-Pacífico” de Obama, para entrar a asestarle de golpe de gracia.

Por lo tanto, nadie se puede auto-engañar o dejarse engañar. *Aquí todo tiene que ver con petróleo y gas: energía*. Petróleo es casi sinónimo de poder. La trama ucraniana de EE.UU./UE/OTAN obedece al acceso y control del petróleo y el gas de Rusia, Mar Caspio y Asia Central. Sin energía y sin petróleo no hay posibilidad de sostener la máquina de dominio y es imposible parar la caída del imperio. Sin petróleo el dólar chatarra es eso chatarra, pues no hay fuerzas armadas, ni misiles amenazantes que lo impongan como moneda global.

La “aparente sensación de empate” que se presenta en la crisis ucraniana encierra muchos peligros escondidos. Esto no para ahí. Por un lado, porque EE.UU. y sus aliados europeos aunque estén contentos con su gobierno-títere neonazi en Kiev, no se van a quedar satisfechos con lo logrado. Y por el otro lado, Rusia no duerme tranquila pese a la rápida adhesión de Crimea tras el masivo referendo autodeterminación.

El forzoso alto en la marcha al que se vio obligado EE.UU./UE/OTAN, tras la rápida jugada del Kremlin al consolidar su posición en Crimea y de un control seguro de la base militar de Sebastopol, es un simple interregno para preparar los siguientes pasos. Mientras tanto, la obscura realidad es maquillada con sanciones y expulsiones de organismos que ya no juegan un papel preponderante en el contexto internacional.

La pregunta que surge es ¿qué obligó a EE.UU./UE/OTAN a hacer este alto en la marcha de conquista? Respuesta, la carencia y garantía de insumos energéticos (gas y petróleo) suficientes y seguros que permitan seguir a delante con la agresión.

Por tal motivo, petróleo y gas y su garantía de abastecimiento es el tema recurrente en actual la crisis ucraniana por parte de las élites gobernantes europeas y de EE.UU., asunto que contiene dos vertientes centrales: 1) que los países de Europa no disponen de gas y petróleo, y 2) que Europa en gran parte depende las importaciones de gas y de petróleo de Rusia.

Esta baza a favor de Rusia y el hecho de que Moscú pueda cortar el suministro de energía hace que las agresiones se detengan un momento, mientras se resuelve cómo garantizar el abastecimiento para que la economía europea no se vea comprometida y paralizada. Ante esta circunstancia han surgido las más variadas soluciones y respuestas. Estas van desde acudir a la supuesta abundancia e independencia energética de EE.UU. para usarla como arma energética estratégica contra Rusia, hasta llegar a plantearse el supuesto abastecimiento energético con gas del norte de África.

Ninguna de estas alternativas son reales, ni tampoco fáciles de concretar, por más que sus líderes las den como ciertas. En cuanto al gas procedente del norte África, surge una inquietud, si esa vía puede abastecer con tanto gas a Europa por qué no se ha puesto en marcha de tiempo atrás. Y súmele a esto que Europa no cuenta con gasoductos, ni con plantas de licuefacción de gas en Europa. Ni con plantas de almacenamiento de grandes cantidades. Por lo tanto, esto para tranquilizar a los ciudadanos puede estar bien, pero con meros deseos no basta para garantizar la seguridad energética de un continente que no cuenta con petróleo y gas.

Con relación a la abundancia de gas y de petróleo de EE.UU. encontramos argumentaciones de que Washington podría suplir las necesidades de gas de Europa o, como afirma Angela Merkel que “El gas estadounidense podría ser una opción”. *Sabrá Merkel lo que esconde la historia del gas esquisto, que no existe tal abundancia que permite exportar, y que esto no es más que una gran burbuja energética más parecida a una pirámide Ponzi*. Que el decline del gas esquisto de Estados Unidos ya está en camino como lo señala este artículo de Oil Price.com “Shale Bust: North America Natural Gas Production set to Seriously Decline”. Además, *Ella debería saber que los inversores están huyendo del negocio por la baja rentabilidad y la oposición de los habitantes de los lugares afectados por el fracking, por los graves problemas de contaminación medioambiental*. Ella y los gobernantes europeos podrían consultar el completo estudio sobre el tema: “Baby, Drill, Baby” de David Hughes, para que no especulen con el gas pizarra de EE.UU., ni de Polonia.

Veamos cómo quedan las pretensiones de inundar a Europa con gas estadounidense, escuchemos que dicen al respecto los militares y expertos que se reunieron en la última cumbre de diciembre del Dialogo Transatlántico de Seguridad Energética. Afirma el coronel US Army Daniel Davis: “La producción del gas pizarra de USA ha soportado una meseta en el último año que es poco probable que consiga mantener la sostenibilidad a largo plazo debido al modo impresionante de las altas tasas de declive, y debido a que gran parte de la producción proviene sólo de dos o tres campos.” 

Y qué hablar de crear una “unión energética europea”, esto parece más un pomposo discurso para el oído de los ciudadanos europeos. Es algo así como no hace falta el gas ruso, no lo necesitamos. No se preocupen que si vamos a la guerra les garantizamos que no pasarán frio en el invierno. La pregunta es dónde están los hidrocarburos, quizá la UE cuenta con los recursos de otros países.

Asimismo el petróleo esquisto de EE.UU. tampoco inundará a Europa. La abundancia e independencia procedente del boom petróleo esquisto ha tocado las cumbres del pico y comienza su declive acelerado. Contemplemos la relación que presenta BP para el año 2012 con relación a importación/exportación de EE.UU., para ver si de verdad puede enviar petróleo a los sedientos países europeos. EE.UU. produjo 8.9 millones de barriles diarios, consumió 18.5 Mbd e importó 10.5 Mbd. Según la U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA), en enero de 2014 el consumo fue de 18.89 Mbd y su producción de 8.39 Mbd, lo cual indica que tiene un déficit de 10.5 Mbd, que deben importar. Por lo tanto, en dónde está el petróleo para enviar a Europa y evitar la dependencia de las importaciones europeas procedentes de Rusia.

Al mismo tiempo, encontramos información que corrobora cuál será el devenir del boom energético de EE.UU. en el corto tiempo, y existen muchas preguntas sobre qué va a pasar cuando la burbuja procedente del gas y petróleo pizarra se desinfle. Le Monde de Francia se pregunta “Según Washington, el boom del petróleo de esquisto estadounidense alcanza el pico en 2016. ¿Después qué?” Por su parte Christian Science Monitor, enero 21 de 2014, pregunta “Qué pasará cuando el boom del shale finalice?” Mientras que Bloomberg, feb. 27 de 2014, se refiere a que “El sueño de la independencia del petróleo de USA le tira la puerta por la cara contra los costos del petróleo pizarra”. Y Wall Street Journal, enero 28 de 2014, preocupado por los negocios se refiere a que “Las grandes compañías petroleras luchan para justificar los crecientes costos de los proyectos”. *Y a manera de remate tomemos lo que dice el experto Arthur Berman en una entrevista el 5 de marzo de 2014: Seamos honestos, después de todo. La producción de combustibles pizarra no es una revolución, es una fiesta de jubilación. (Oilprice.com y en Produktionen från Skiffer är inte en Revolution utan ett Pensionärsparty!).
*
Lo anterior completa el cuadro. Esto sugiere y reitera que la aparente “calma que se presenta” en la crisis ucraniana, post-adhesión de Crimea a Rusia, es un periodo de preparación mientras EE.UU./UE/OTAN resuelven de manara expedita y “segura” el problema central: los energéticos, para poder seguir con los planes de copar a Ucrania, desmembrar a Rusia y continuar la marcha a Pekín.

Aquí en este momento del análisis es que aparece de forma diáfana la pieza del puzle energético que hace falta en toda esta aventura bélica: Venezuela. Los hidrocarburos de Venezuela son los que van a garantizar que EE.UU./UE/OTAN puedan continuar con sus pretensiones de imponer un nuevo orden internacional hegemónico. La desestabilización del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro es parte de la obra geoestratégica. Por lo tanto, *lo que viene para Venezuela es un ataque con la combinación de todos los instrumentos posible de parte de Washington para derrocar al gobierno bolivariano, pues ese petróleo es requerido con urgencia. Ese petróleo para EE.UU. es la garantía de que no desaparezca de la escena internacional como imperio*. Aquellos países que cuentan con recursos energéticos suficientes y que pueden ser apropiados para los intereses de EE.UU., deben esperar la misma medicina. País que cuente con gas o petróleo será agasajado con “bombardeos humanitarios” y la democracia le llegará con drones.

A manera de conclusión hay que resaltar el selecto gambito Sebastopol Севастóпoль de Putin, de la profiláctica defensa Crimea que acusa extenderse por el flanco oriental, y que su vez, amenaza por rayos X con su poderosa pareja de alfiles: gasífero y petrolífero, el corazón de la industria y de la economía jadeante europea que no vislumbra signos de recuperación. El Zar prepara enroque corto, mientras se introducirse en las complejas estrategias del weiqi围棋(Go), juego de los eruditos chinos. Todo acontece bajo la atenta mirada de los bric+s, jugadores de un moderno chaturanga. Pero a pesar de tan rápidos movimientos y de las obligadas alianzas defensivas para detener el monstruo, en el tablero global danza amenazantemente una guerra mundial nuclear. En el escenario global, el orden mundial que más probable se percibe es el de un darwinismo social militar-mercenarizado regido bajo dictámenes de un neofascismo social, capitaneado por la plutocracia de EE.UU. y secundado por la Unión Europea e Israel. Si esta seria amenaza a la humanidad no logra ser contenida por los poderes que han venido consolidando el orden internacional multipolar actual, el futuro será demasiado aciago. Y si a la par de esto, los pueblos del mundo y sus luchas no cuentan con la suficiente unidad y fortaleza el futuro de las nuevas generaciones será sombrío. Por ello, todos los esfuerzos y las luchas que se emprendan para detener a la barbarie puesta en marcha son una conquista. Cada segundo que se gane para evitar que el leviatán avance es un tiempo valioso para la humanidad. El aleteo de la mariposa puede desencadenar olas de emancipación social y política a nivel global y la sed de libertad de los pueblos puede derribar imperios.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (14 Abr 2014)

Up... y esto va mal, no pasa de la página 120...


----------



## Burbuoso (14 Abr 2014)

Tochovista es el Mesias....y Bertok su apostol.....


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2014)

¡Atentos. Un Fondo sin fondos rescatará los depósitos bancarios!

El poder financiero siempre ha encontrado un atajo para resolver sus problemas sin prestar atención si el remedio que proponen es peor que la enfermedad que afligen. Salvar bancos, indiscriminadamente, no es la solución: no se salvan los bancos y se acaba hundiendo el país. A toro pasado se puede decir que se optó por la peor solución, o dicho de otra manera: unos bancos se salvan al cobrar una parte de sus enormes meteduras de pata de prestar dinero a los bancos españoles en una cadena sin fin de titulaciones hipotecarias. 

Los bancos alemanes y franceses junto a importantes fondos de inversión se empacharon de titulaciones que al explotar la burbuja que las sostenía ha quedado todo colgando de un hilo. Explicar lo que está pasando y de una manera comprensible no se estila por los grandes medios de comunicación por lo que uno, como mensajero, se queda entre un agorero y un imbécil que no sabe lo que dice. Si no fuera por el bagaje que uno lleva en las maletas de la vida me hace remontar, unos años a tras, cuando llamaba la atención sobre el peligro que se cernía sobre las cabezas de la ciudadanía por la contaminación bancaria que se estaba gestando, resultó de que a nadie le interesó. 

No obstante, de derrota en derrota incido sobre lo mismo: de una forma u otra vas a pagar las consecuencias de un próximo rescate bancario. Se habla, se dice, se comenta el diseño de la Unión Bancaria sin que se llegue al fondo de la cuestión. La novedad prohíbe al MEDE (Mecanismo Europeo de Estabilidad) que vuelva a prestar dinero público a un país para rescatar a su sector financiero. Ver Golpe de Estado programado a seis meses (1) … Sigue leyendo → Lo que servía ayer ya no les sirve hoy, ahora se trata de un nuevo artilugio: el Mecanismo Único de Resolución (MUR) Europeo que pretende “romper el vínculo entre riesgo bancario y riesgo soberano”. En principio puede parecer perfecto al evitar que los contribuyentes tengan que asumir, a través de deuda soberana, el desorden de los bancos. Pero no es oro todo lo que reluce. Veamos que hay al rascar un poco sobre esta purpurina de imitación oro.

El Mecanismo Único de Resolución (MUR) Europeo ha establecido un orden de prelación de quienes debe de asumir las perdidas una vez que el capital, más las reservas, del banco descojonado se han agotado. Consecuencia de esta pérdida de los fondos propios son los accionistas que ven esfumarse su inversión, a continuación les toca el turno a los tenedores de deuda subordinada y las preferentes que lo pierden todo al considerarlo capital para añadir en esta hoguera los bonos que emite la banca. Ahora viene el cambio del cambio: Si no es suficiente para cubrir el agujero, del descalabro bancario, se echará mano de los depósitos de los clientes. Sobre esta cuestión los habituales del blog están advertidos que los documentos previos a esta decisión tan drástica ya apuntaban en esta dirección. 

Ver ¡Alerta buscan del pillaje perfecto para echar mano a los depósitos bancarios! … Sigue leyendo → De algún sitio tiene que salir el dinero que les pague la fiesta a los bancos, si se hace inviable seguir cargando sobre las espaldas del populacho disfrazándolo de deuda pública el otro océano está en las cuentas bancarias. Puede parecer increíble ya que esto no puede suceder ¿Es posible un corralito particular? Si no es posible ¿Para qué coño se legisla? Ahí está la respuesta. Pero todavía hay más: la cobertura de los depósitos bancarios le corresponde proporcionarla al Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos Bancarios (FDGB) que no tiene un triste euro en su caja. Este fondo lo deben de cubrir los bancos aportando el tres por mil de los créditos concedidos que al ritmo que van (otorgando créditos) tardarán una eternidad en disponer de dinero suficiente para cubrir una triste insolvencia.

El nuevo invento del MUR entrará en escena cuando los accionistas, los tenedores de subordinada, preferentes, bonos y los depositantes de cuentas bancarias sucumban sin que el agujero se cubra, es ahí cuando el nuevo fondo rematará la insolvencia. ¿Qué pasará con la garantía que asegura hasta 10.000 euros (errata son 100.000 nota UTP) depositados en un banco? Sin querer ser agorero y contestar a la pregunta es necesaria una nueva pregunta: de donde saldrá el dinero del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos Bancarios si el gobierno lo ha utilizado para rescatar bancos y además esta comprometido con varias entidades financieras a través de Esquema de Protección de Activos (EPA). El gobierno, en lugar de utilizar el fondo para garantizar los depósitos lo ha utilizado para asegurar los créditos a los bancos. Un ejemplo nos lo dejará más claro: El Esquema de Protección de Activos asegura hasta un 80% la cartera de créditos de la Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM) al adjudicársela el Banco Sabadell que se hará cargo del 20%. El pastón es inmenso si se tiene en cuenta el agujero de la CAM. Todavía hay más incertidumbre sobre la posibilidad del FGD pueda hacer frente a su compromiso de garantizar los depósitos hasta los 100.000 euros. Los bancos, españoles, antes de capitalizar el FGD tienen que capitalizar la parte que les corresponde del MUR que ronda los 7.000 millones de euros (de un total de 55.000). Con lo dicho, que cada uno tome nota lo que tenga que tomar ya que de momento la banca vuelve a la carga proponiendo a sus clientes las bondades de sacar el dinero de las cuentas de ahorro y pasarlo a fondos de inversión que ninguno de ellos esta garantizado por el FGB. Lo que si es cierto es que hay que estar ¡Atento. Un Fondo sin fondos rescatará los depósitos bancarios!

Aquí os dejo un enlace que os llevará a un magnifico video que el colectivo Niños Cabra ha colgado en Youtube con el título de LOBOS. Es una representación del lavado de cerebro al que están sometidos los empleados de banca. Los días de vino y rosas, para estos empleados, han quedado atrás, ahora si quieren mantener su puesto de trabajo se les extorsiona en el cumplimiento, estricto, de las ordenes recibidas. Los mandamases de los bancos no se quieren enterar que han perdido la credibilidad. La clientela se ha percatado que el director de la oficina no es su amigo, tan sólo es un tramposo que juega con las cartas marcadas.

[YOUTUBE]M8zv5IkcFz8[/YOUTUBE]

Admito que a muchos seguidores del blog les puede parecer que se me ha ido la pinza cuando repito, de tanto en tanto, que el dinero en el banco peligra. No soy el único, es más me considero un moderado al huir de conspiraciones macro financieras. Otros, como Lyndon LaRouche ha explicado en repetidas ocasiones el derrumbe de todo el sistema financiero transatlántico, acelerado por la decisión de virar hacia el enfoque del “rescate interno” (bail-in) de la reorganización bancaria global. LaRouche ha comparado esta fase en marcha del “rescate interno” a la caída libre de un ascensor desde el piso 70 de un rascacielos. “Ya cortaron el cable”, es el título con que el pasado 5 de abril LaRouche bautizó el siguiente artículo que comento:
“Ya cortaron el cable”

“Bajo las condiciones del “rescate interno”, las pensiones de la gente, sus depósitos bancarios y cualquier otro patrimonio no asegurado simplemente se lo agarran, a fin de rescatar a unas cuantas instituciones financieras selectas que sobrevivan. El resto del mundo se va directo al infierno. LaRouche explicó: “Pueden utilizar una simple norma general: Consideren la inflación que ha ocurrido, esto es el crecimiento de la especulación de Wall Street desde que Bill Clinton dejó el cargo. Consideren todas las cuentas de Estados Unidos, desde que Bill Clinton dejó el cargo como Presidente. Ahora bien, todo lo que ha aumentado en términos de Wall Street, es una falsedad. Por lo tanto, cuando empiece el rescate interno, recuerden, nunca hubo ningún crecimiento real neto en la economía física de Estados Unidos, no realmente desde Bill Clinton, pero también incluso antes. El descenso en Estados Unidos, en términos de los poderes productivos del trabajo, comenzó en esencia con el inicio de la guerra en Indochina. Se derrumbó en ese momento. Desde ese momento, Estados Unidos no ha tenido una ganancia neta en la productividad físico-económica”.

“Observen las cifras de entonces, vean las proporciones: Esta es la tasa, en la escala ascendente del rescate externo (bail-out). Todo el rescate externo va desde ese nivel, efectivamente. Ahora, cuando llega el rescate interno, lo que pasa, es que se desploma realmente todo el valor nominal involucrado en el sistema del rescate externo. Y se viene abajo a una tasa hiperacelerada. Eso es la clave para entender esta cuestión. Una vez que empieza, en el proceso de rescate interno, como lo ha entendido Londres, el ritmo de aceleración del desplome es inevitable. Entonces, si los británicos no pueden llevar a cabo una operación bélica exitosa, una operación militar, en contra del planeta, están fregados. Y esa es la cuestión: De eso se trata la guerra. “Vean, si los británicos salen de este crac -–todos andrajosos y maltrechos— durante un período de guerra, ¡ya no deben nada! ¡Lo que los mata son las deudas que deben! La única manera en que pueden anular las deudas que deben, ahora, bajo las condiciones de rescate interno, ¡es haciendo una guerra! La visión de Lyndon LaRouche no se detiene ante nada y su pensamiento se va directo al borrón y cuenta nueva, cuando el borrón es un acto bélico.







La gráfica (adjunta) pedagógica de LaRouche, la “Función típica de desplome” es la mejor herramienta para entender el proceso que está en marcha. “Desde el asesinato de John F. Kennedy y el lanzamiento de la Guerra de Vietnam, la tasa de crecimiento de la economía física estadounidense ha sido negativa. Frente a eso, se ha apuntalado un crecimiento ascendente hiperbólico del total de los agregados financieros (como los derivados financieros) mediante activos monetarios crecientes. En esta fase del crecimiento de la burbuja financiera especulativa, en cierto punto la tasa de crecimiento de los agregados monetarios rebasó la tasa de crecimiento de los activos financieros, nada más para evitar que reventara la burbuja de activos financieros, una política que se le conoció a veces como “rescate externo” (bail-out) o “emisión cuantitativa”. Según LaRouche la maquina de hacer dinero no descansó ni un segundo en rescatar una y otra vez la emisión de deuda especulativa hasta llegar a un punto sin retorno.







*Es ahí donde entra en escena el pretendido “rescate interno”: se ha desatado un proceso de implosión descontrolada de los agregados financieros. “Wall Street y la City de Londres están tan quebrados y desesperados, que ya comenzaron a transar lo que ellos mismos llaman “bonos de rescate interno”, bonos que serán declarados sin valor en el momento en que se ejecute el rescate interno. Eso es lo mismo que vender y comprar asientos en un ascensor en caída libre, con la idea de que van a poder saltar de alguna manera segura en el piso 10. ¿Cuáles son las magnitudes que intervienen en la burbuja especulativa que implosiona? En 1999, en el momento en que se derogó la ley Glass-Steagall a favor de la ley Gramm-Leach-Bliley-Lewinsky, se estimaba que el total de agregados financieros a nivel mundial era solo de $275 billones. Hoy, esa burbuja ha crecido hiperbólicamente a unos $1.7 miles de billones, ¡seis veces más en 14 años! Como resultado de la política de rescate interno del imperio británico, se puede esperar que unos $1.5 miles de billones en activos financieros sin valor se van volver humo”. Ésta es razón suficiente para reinstituir la ley Glass-Steagall de Franklin Roosevelt que mantenía separadas las actividades especulativas de los bancos de inversión de los bancos donde se refugian los depósitos de los clientes con los ahorros de toda su vida*.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Brillante

Los Dilemas de la FED - Rankia

*Los Dilemas de la FED
*
Vamos a cruzar el río tanteando las piedras

Deng Xiaoping (el líder reformista chino que abrió su país al Capitalismo global)

Antes de volver a los romanos voy a hacer un alto en el camino en mi blog para hablar de los *cambios radicales que advierto en la política monetaria de Estados Unidos y de la Eurozona*; que a buen seguro influirán en la evolución de las bolsas y en la economía en general. Por supuesto es mi opinión personal y podéis discrepar todo lo que queráis. Y si lo hacéis mucho mejor. El debate siempre es bueno. En cualquier caso ahí van mis reflexiones…

*La Historia no se repite, pero rima
*
Desde que la Reserva Federal empezó a imprimir dinero hace ya unos cuántos años, sus dirigentes justificaron esa medida porque supuestamente iba a revitalizar el consumo y a facilitar la extensión del crédito por parte de los bancos. Sin embargo pasado el tiempo parece evidente que no han conseguido ni lo uno ni lo otro. *La FED tiene 3 mandatos que cumplir: controlar los precios, reducir el paro y asegurar la sostenibilidad del sistema financiero*. El primer objetivo lo han alcanzado con creces porque los precios están contenidos y todo Occidente se desliza lentamente hacia la deflación. En cambio han fracasado estrepitosamente en la tarea de generar empleo y en supervisar a las entidades financieras, hedge funds y demás actores de las finanzas que hacen y deshacen a su antojo sin ningún control por parte de las autoridades regulatorias.

Sé que es muy fácil criticar desde el salón de mi casa… Y serio injusto si no citara los logros de Bernanke; entre los que se halla, sin duda, el mérito de haber evitado que el mundo reeditara una segunda versión de la Gran Depresión. Pero creer que se puede estimular la economía, el empleo y generar una inflación sana que permita pagar las deudas sin crédito, se me antoja un gran ejercicio de fe. Creo que esa es la principal lección que tenemos que sacar tras 6 años de recesión… Cuando Bernanke empezó con los QE replicó buena parte de las medidas que su homólogo Strong puso en marcha a comienzos de los años 20 del siglo pasado para sacar a Estados Unidos de la crisis de 1921. Es lo que hoy se conoce como flexibilización cuantitativa. El Banco Central compra bonos del Tesoro para provocar la caída de los tipos de interés, que luego los bancos repercuten en todos los créditos que conceden a largo plazo; lo cuál tiene especial incidencia en el mercado inmobiliario y en la industria del automóvil. El abaratamiento de los costes de financiación da un respiro a los deudores y reprime a los ahorradores (se comen la subida del IPC). Así que sí, en teoría esta política fomenta el consumo. La economía se pone de nuevo en marcha; aumentan las transacciones comerciales, el Estado recauda más por la vía de los impuestos y se pagan las deudas.

En teoría… La experiencia de los años 20 nos demuestra que 2+2 no siempre son cuatro. Cuando el precio del dinero está por los suelos y endeudarse sale “gratis” y las burbujas empiezan a proliferar por todas partes, los inversores arriesgan su dinero porque confían rentabilizarlo a corto o medio plazo. Su actitud es perfectamente comprensible; al fin y al cabo, es el Estado mismo el que está manipulando los mercados con sus inyecciones periódicas de liquidez. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando deje de hacerlo… En cualquier caso, sabemos desde tiempos inmemoriales que cuando el dinero barato fluye por la economía los capitales tienden a concentrarse en los activos que prometen jugosos beneficios. Es una cuestión de expectativas. Unos pocos se preguntan por el valor añadido de sus inversiones a largo plazo –como Warren Buffet-, pero la mayoría se deja llevar por la pasión del momento e invierte en tulipanes, en ferrocarriles, en “empresas biotecnológicas” o lo que sea, con la esperanza de ganar un pastón a corto plazo. Ésta dinámica deprime las inversiones en el aparato productivo que sucumbe ante el empuje de la especulación; produciéndose una discrepancia entre ambos campos que termina frecuentemente con el reventón de las burbujas sin base real. Esto sucedió en la famosa crisis del ferrocarril que sufrieron varios países occidentales en la segunda mitad del s.XIX. Los empresarios se volvieron locos construyendo decenas de miles de kilómetros de vías férreas previendo un aumento brutal del transporte de mercancías que, para su desgracia, no se concretó… *Y ahora mismo sin ir más lejos, estamos viendo como revienta el negocio minorista estadounidense que se había expandido gracias al dinero barato de la FED y a le fe que muchos especuladores pusieron en la pronta recuperación del consumo. Grandes superficies como Wal Mart, Sears o JCPenney están cerrando miles de centros para ajustarse a la demanda de la calle y para contener los números rojos que comprometen su futuro empresarial*.

Hace casi un siglo, los mandamases de la Reserva Federal cortaron por lo sano la euforia de los felices años 20 y subieron los tipos de interés. Lo hicieron por 2 razones: 1) para frenar la sinrazón de las inversiones especulativas: y 2) para evitar la salida de oro del país que comprometía la estabilidad de su base monetaria (recordar que todavía estaba vigente el patrón-oro y que todas las divisas admitían cierta convertibilidad en el metal dorado). El aumento de las tasas empezó a drenar la liquidez del sistema y aunque las bolsas todavía subieron durante un cierto tiempo… Al final se pegaron el consabido batacazo en octubre de 1929. Cuento todo esto porque a diferencia de entonces y a pesar de que Bernanke y los suyos sabían de antemano que los QE generarían un montón de problemas “colaterales”, nunca han dado un paso atrás. Es más: han pisado el acelerador! La FED no está reaccionando exactamente a cómo lo hizo en 1921, sino a cómo tendría que haberlo hecho en 1929. Por eso vemos cosas que no se habían visto nunca. Por primera vez en sus cién años de existencia está comprando valores respaldados por títulos hipotecarios. Son los MBS –los famosos derivados del crédito ninja que detonaron esta crisis- que están en poder de las entidades financieras que fueron rescatadas o fusionadas tras la caída de Lehman Brothers.

Semejante inyección de liquidez nos sitúa en “territorio desconocido”. No tenemos ninguna evidencia empírica que nos permita sospechar como terminará el experimento… *Como consecuencia de todo esto, los números rojos del sector privado siguen transfiriéndose al Estado*. El balance de la Reserva Federal ha engordado en más de 3 billones de dólares y la deuda pública estadounidense se ha duplicado en 6 años hasta alcanzar el 107% del PIB. El ritmo de endeudamiento de Estados Unidos y de todo el bloque occidental no tiene precedentes y no dejo de preguntarme si algún día podremos respaldar tamaño desbarajuste con nuestro sostenido y mierdoso crecimiento del PIB. Vosotros que creéis? *Si aplicáramos quitas tal vez. Pero sin ellas lo único que nos espera es un lento declinar hasta que suframos una severa crisis inflacionaria cuando empiecen a subir los tipos de interés*.

Mucha gente me pregunta: bueno Claudio, si imprimos tanto dinero porque no tenemos inflación? La respuesta no es sencilla porque la caída actual de los precios se debe a problemas estructurales de muy difícil solución (envejecimiento de la población, caída generalizada de los salarios y otras circunstancias que he ido tratando en el blog). Sin embargo, el principal culpable de este deslizamiento hacia la deflación habría que buscarlo en los propios Bancos Centrales. Esto es así porque atesoran casi todo el dinero que imprimen… *La cosa funciona de la siguiente forma: la FED compra toda la morralla invendible que está en el balance de los bancos y luego les obliga a depositar el exceso de las reservas en las cuentas electrónicas que habilita para la ocasión, cuya rentabilidad es del 0’25%. O dicho de otro modo: por cada 100 dólares que imprime para ir de compras, luego recibe 81 de vuelta. William T. Gavin –economista de la FED de St. Louis- nos recordaba en marzo 2009 que esta política es nefasta porque desincentiva la concesión de préstamos por parte de las entidades financieras*. Cuando la probaron en 1936 y en 1937 el país se sumió de nuevo en la recesión.

Así que ya véis, el mago Bernanke imprimía dinero con una mano y lo escondía con la otra. Por eso el aumento de la base monetaria apenas tiene trascendencia en los precios. En realidad es incluso peor; ya que cuánto más se imprime, más cae la velocidad del dinero y antes nos precipitaremos hacia la deflación. Fijaros en el siguiente chart extraído de la web de John Hussman:







La línea azul muestra la evolución de la Base Monetaria –escala izquierda-; y la línea roja la caída de la Velocidad del dinero –escala derecha (invertida!)-

*Lo extraordinario de todo esto es que si el dinero no lo atesoran los Bancos Centrales, lo atesoran las bolsas* (que se nutren de la liquidez que queda en manos de los bancos tras las compras de la FED –lo que en el mercado se conoce como POMO- y de los préstamos con bajos intereses que favorecen las compras apalancadas de acciones). Si las compañías aprovecharan el incremento de su cotización bursátil para invertir en proyectos que fomentaran la economía productiva “otro gallo cantaría”. Pero no lo están haciendo. *El 86% de las empresas del S&P500 están recomprando sus acciones a precios cada vez más elevados para sostener la tendencia alcista a largo plazo*. Así que independientemente de los efectos sobre la especulación financiera, los QE apenas contribuyen al sostén de la actividad económica; ni tienen repercusión sobre los precios, ni lo tienen sobre el PIB real ni el PIB nominal.

William T. Gavin nos explicaba lo que hay que hacer para salir de este embrollo. La política correcta seria reducir a 0 el interés que la Reserva Federal paga a los bancos por los excesos de reservas y, a continuación, encarecer el precio del dinero a corto plazo para que éstos se animen a prestarlo. En caso contrario, la economía real se queda sin crédito; y sin crédito no hay crecimiento. No hay que darle más vueltas. Sin embargo el tío Ben jamás dio ese paso: por qué? La respuesta hay que buscarla en el ciclo vicioso de sucesivas alzas de precios y de tipos que esa medida provocaría. Entonces la economía de Estados Unidos todavía estaba muy apalancada y está claro que Bernanke no quiso correr riesgos y prefirió estimular el crecimiento a través de una aplicación prolongada de los QE.

*The only game in Town
*
*Mediante la manipulación de las tasas de interés, los responsables del Banco Central esperaban resucitar el maltrecho consumo del país –que en Estados Unidos supone el 70% del PIB-*. Esta política alivió la carga de los deudores hipotecarios y de todos aquellos que tuvieran préstamos a largo plazo (fuera para pagarse un coche, para costear los estudios universitarios, etc.). Millones de estadounidenses pudieron refinanciar sus deudas y otros tantos tomaron dinero prestado para entrar en bolsa cuando la tendencia alcista se consolidó con el paso de los años. Según los mantras que Bernanke que vertía en sus conferencias, todo eso era bueno porque dinamizaría el consumo y facilitaría la recuperación de la economía. Hasta cierto punto tenía razón, porque el mercado inmobiliario mejoró bastante en algunos sitios. Aunque conviene no olvidar que la susodicha recuperación se financió con la deuda pública del Estado…

Hasta aquí el mundo de “Alicia en el país de las maravillas”, porque la realidad no es tan bonita como la pintan. Puede que mejorara algo el consumo. No lo niego. *Pero cuando una economía se está desapalancando los salarios caen y el paro sube (siempre pasa lo mismo). La magnitud de la caída de los sueldos puede contemplarse en el siguiente gráfico:*







Salario medio real y nominal desde el año 2000 (según SentierResearch.com)

Aunque quizá lo peor de todo sea la tendencia a largo plazo. Goldman Sachs nos informaba hace poco que los salarios sólo están creciendo un 2% anual. En España seria mucho, pero en Estados Unidos es el peor ratio desde 1965! Respecto a la tasa de paro… En fin, la manipulación de esa estadística algún día entrará en el Libro Guiness de los Récords. *Actualmente está en el 6’5% porque las autoridades no computan los 10 millones de norteamericanos que han salido de las listas del paro porque están “hasta de los huevos” de buscar trabajo sin encontrarlo*. Son los llamados “desanimados”. Si los computáramos la tasa seria mucho más alta. Ron Paul y la gente de Shadowstats la sitúa en el 20% (otros en el 15%). Las encuestas de los hogares reconocen sólo una creación de 101.000 empleos al mes durante 2013; una cifra que está muy por debajo de lo que afirman las estadísticas oficiales.

Pueden mentir todo lo que quieran. Tarde o temprano aflora la dura realidad. La terrible caída de las ventas minoristas es un ejemplo de ello. Seguro que las grandes superficies comerciales manejan estadísticas mucho más interesantes…

El otro “yacimiento” que tenía que tirar del consumo hay que buscarlo en la renta variable. Desde luego ha sido la más beneficiada por la liquidez proporcionada por la flexibilización cuantitativa:







La subida de las bolsas corre en paralelo a las inyecciones de liquidez por parte de la Reserva Federal

*Todo el mundo está invertido en la renta variable estadounidense. Incluso los ahorristas. Los bancos vuelcan automáticamente parte de la liquidez que reciben de la FED a través de los POMO; los fondos soberanos de varios países compran lo que quieren con la ayuda de las impresoras de sus respectivos Bancos Centrales; las compras apalancadas por parte de inversores minoristas, hedge funds y demás están en máximos; y la inmensa mayoría de las cotizadas están recomprando sus propias acciones para elevar artificialmente su valor*. Parafraseando a Kyle Bass, la bolsa es: “The only game in this town”. Nadie vende, todo el mundo compra. Las malas noticias son buenas porque descuentan un relajamiento a corto o medio plazo de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Bernanke ha destrozado las previsiones basadas en los ciclos económicos y ha llenado los bolsillos del 11% de los norteamericanos que invierten en el mercado bursátil.

Toda esta exhuberancia ha impulsado el consumo… Aunque no como debería. Las empresas no están aprovechando la entrada de capitales para emprender proyectos que ayuden a la economía real. Prefieren invertir gran parte de sus beneficios –alimentados por las caídas salariales y los bajos tipos de interés-, *en la recompra de sus acciones para crear un “efecto llamada” que atraiga a más inversores. Ellas son las responsables de las subidas de los índices en los últimos 18 meses. Han inyectado 1 billón de dólares y han contribuído indirectamente a aumentar las desigualdades sociales en el interior de Estados Unidos; donde los ricos son cada vez más ricos y los pobres, más pobres*. A los inversores esto les trae sin cuidado. Es comprensible… Aunque debería preocupar a la FED; ya que la estabilidad del sistema a largo plazo se resiente.

Así pues para recapitular un poco, tenemos que los QE: 1) han agravado las desigualdades sociales; 2) no han recuperado el consumo como debiera; 3) han provocado malas asignaciones de capital; porque la especulación está drenando los capitales que necesita la economía productiva; 4) fomentan el atesoramiento del dinero y la caída final de los precios; 5) apensas han generado empleo; y 6) han contribuído a elevar a máximos históricos el endeudamiento de Estados Unidos. Muy poca cosa, para tantos fuegos artificiales. Houston!: tenemos un problema. Es momento de dar marcha atrás… Iniciamos el tapering!

*¿Fin de la Partida?
*
Tras 5 años de subidas ininterrumpidas, *la renta variable estadounidense da claros signos de agotamiento*. Los indicadores así lo demuestran: ya no quedan osos en el parqué; la relación precio-ganancias está en máximos históricos (en algunos aspectos estadísticos no se ha visto nada semejante desde 1881!); las compras apalancadas dan vértido y la recompra de acciones se enfrenta al muro del ciclo del crédito. Y a todas estas la Reserva Federal inicia el tapering y limita la liquidez que entra en los mercados.

En el siguiente gráfico podéis observar la relación inversa que se establece entre la capitalización bursátil como porcentaje del PIB (línea azul, escala izquierda) y los beneficios esperados por parte de las cotizadas (línea roja, escala derecha):







Extraído de la web de John Hussman

O dicho de otro modo: el S&P500 sólo ofrece un retorno del 2’3% para los próximos 10 años. Esto lo pone en competencia directa con el USB a 10 años; cuya rentabilidad está fluctuando entre el 2’5 y el 3%, pero que subirá más a medida que la FED termine con la flexibilización cuantitativa. Que la renta fija compita con la renta variable es un mal asunto para los inversores… No sólo por el tema de la rentabilidad, sino porque encarece los préstamos apalancados que mucha gente contrata para meterse en bolsa. Por otro lado, la recompra de acciones se está complicando mucho porque éstas están carísimas; ya que cuánto más suben, más sufre la tesorería de las compañías cuando quieren realizar la recompra.

Mientras tanto, Daniel Lacalle nos comentaba hace poco lo que se está viendo en el mercado. Para resumir:

*- La burbuja del crédito ha estallado. Se acabó la era del dinero barato. Puedes pedir prestado todo lo que quieras… Pero el encarecimiento de la deuda compromete las plusvalías que puedas sacar en bolsa. Mucha gente podría perder hasta la camisa y como la renta variable empiece a caer podría desatarse una avalancha de margin calls que retroalimentarán el proceso bajista.
*
- El índice de deuda con problemas de Bank of America Merrill Lynch se ha situado en un spread de 2483 puntos básicos, el más alto desde marzo de 2009.

- 3/4 partes de las nuevas salidas a bolsa cotizan por debajo de su precio de estreno.

- Los fondos de capital riesgo aprovechan la euforia bursátil para reducir su exposición.

Y claro, no es de extrañar que muchos insiders estén vendiendo:







*Y a todas estas, el BCE especula con la posibilidad de meter un QE a la europea… Ja ja. Es que me troncho!! La excusa por supuesto, es que los precios están cayendo en la Eurozona y hay que hacer algo para remediarlo. Sin embargo yo tengo otra teoría… Estados Unidos necesita a un caballero blanco que le compre sus bonos cuando la retirada total del QE provoque alzas intolerables en el yield de su deuda a largo plazo (ya que en caso contrario, tendrían que reactivar la flexibilización cuantitativa). Ya nos ayudaron con el QE2, cuyo propósito fue la recapitalización de la maltrecha banca europea en plena “crisis del euro”. Ahora ha llegado el momento de devolverles el favor. El BCE puede hacerlo porque es el único Banco Central del mundo cuyo balance se ha reducido significativamente en los últimos años. Si lo hace la deuda de EE.UU. tendrá un respiro; pero también lo tendrán su renta variable, porque recibirá una demanda adicional que frenará su más que esperado desplome. Estamos hablando de 1 billón de euros, señores!
*
Rezar para que Draghi y Angela Merkel entren en razón…


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2014)

Estoy acojonado con el conflicto de ucrania


----------



## ignacio28 (16 Abr 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Estoy acojonado con el conflicto de ucrania



Tranquilo hombre.... que aquí tenemos furgol, playa y fiestas, lo dice la tele )


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2014)

Esta es la recuperación del bobierno de cara a las próximas elecciones.







No os dejéis engañar por falsos cantos de sirena. Ellos quieren vuestro dinero y el reventón es INEVITABLE.

C u in da jel.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2014)

Merece la pena invertir un par de horas en este video

[YOUTUBE]x-CrNlilZho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Abr 2014)

ALALAI!!

HA VENIDO EL PROMOTOR!!!

:8:

Albricias, albricias... algo está pasando!!!


----------



## El Promotor (24 Abr 2014)

¡Sorpresa!  

[url=http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/04/24/actualidad/1398328513_054792.html]La economía crece en el primer trimestre al mayor ritmo desde el inicio de la crisis | Economía | EL PAÍS[/URL]

La recuperación de la economía española se afianzó en el primer trimestre del año con un crecimiento del 0,4% respecto a los tres trimestres anteriores, según el dato adelantado este jueves por el Banco de España, que supone una aceleración respecto a las tasas registradas en el tercer y cuarto trimestres de 2013 (del 0,1% y del 0,2%), que marcaron el final de una larga recesión. Para encontrar un ritmo de crecimiento mayor hay que dar marcha atrás en el tiempo hasta el inicio de la crisis, cuando a comienzos de 2008 la economía creció un 0,5% para entrar poco después en el túnel de la llamada Gran Recesión.

En comparación con el primer trimestre del año pasado, el avance en el primer trimestre de este año es del 0,5%, lo que supone la primera tasa positiva interanual tras nueve trimestres consecutivos de caída, según el boletín económico de la institución.


----------



## RmBo (24 Abr 2014)

Joder promotor, tú no duermes o qué?


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

Para mí es uno de los artículos más importantes que he leído en los último 5 años.

Quién quiera entender que entienda.

*Financial and Sovereign Debt Crises: Some Lessons Learned and Those Forgotten
*
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2013/wp13266.pdf

There are essentially five ways to reduce large debt-to-GDP ratios. Most 
historical episodes have involved some combination of these. 

1. Economic growth 
2. Fiscal adjustment-austerity 
3. Explicit (de jure) default or restructuring 
4. Inflation surprise 
5. A steady dose of financial repression accompanied by a steady dose of inflation.


----------



## apymereco (27 Abr 2014)

MARTES 27 DE MAYO 
Las autoridades sanitarias no advierten: Este alimento perjudica la salud. 
20:00 hrs Debate entre Jairo Restrepo, consultor de la ONU y experto en agricultura orgánica y desarrollo sostenible; y Félix Rodrigo Mora, comprometido escritor y conferenciante de pensamiento transformador en lo social, político, medioambiental y cultural. 

Dos auténticos pesos pesados (intelectualmente) en escena. Nada que ver con el petardo de SNB (Santiago Niño Becerra) 

No os lo perdáis!!!

En Madrid, La Casa Encendida.

Preparándonos para el Colapso Energético


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Retratos de un drama. Lo guardamos por aquí para que no se pierda.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

No hay recuperación. Mentirosos


----------



## peste bubónica (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No hay recuperación. Mentirosos



por algún motivo en casi todos los comparativos siempre falta la gran crisis olvidada de los años ochenta, que también causó mucha destrucción de empleo y que además fue uno de los detonantes de la generación perdida por la heroína.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Abr 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Sorpresa!
> 
> [url=http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/04/24/actualidad/1398328513_054792.html]La economía crece en el primer trimestre al mayor ritmo desde el inicio de la crisis | Economía | EL PAÍS[/URL]
> 
> ...



¿Qué eléctrica le habrá financiado a El País este artículo pagado con su propaganda? ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

El crédito no vuelve - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*El crédito no vuelve*

Pese a que algunos analistas anuncian una mejora en el crédito, los datos del Banco de España nos dicen que es lo contrario

Pese a los reiterados –y bastante cargantes– anuncios del Gobierno sobre la presunta recuperación del crédito como parte de su estrategia para vender una quimérica recuperación económica, los propios datos oficiales del Banco de España se encargan de desmentir las imaginativas afirmaciones del Ejecutivo. Como está ocurriendo de manera reiterada con el resto de análisis económicos oficiales, lo que está pasando es que se presentan los datos favorables y se ignoran los desfavorables. En unos pocos gráficos podemos ver claramente qué es lo que ha hecho el Gobierno para hacer una interpretación tan fantasiosamente optimista sobre la situación del crédito. Hay que advertir que todos los datos presentados corresponden a nuevas operaciones y no a saldo crediticio, que es lo que se suele presentar en la mayor parte de artículos que hablan del crédito.

En el primer gráfico podemos ver la evolución del nuevo crédito concedido a empresas para importes de menos de 1 millón de euros. Como se comprueba, la tasa de variación anual ha entrado por primera vez en positivo desde 2008.







En el segundo gráfico apreciamos la evolución del nuevo crédito concedido para la compra de vivienda. Vemos cómo en los últimos meses la tasa de variación anual ha entrado en positivo (aunque no es la primera vez que ocurre desde 2008).







Como último gráfico para representar los datos en los que se basa el Gobierno para defender la recuperación, podemos apreciar cómo la tasa de incremento del nuevo crédito al consumo entra por primera vez en positivo, y de una forma clara, desde 2008.







*Hasta aquí las buenas noticias, porque el resto de ellas, las que calla el Gobierno, son realmente malas, y hacen que la interpretación de lo que está pasando con el crédito sea totalmente diferente*.

En primer lugar vamos a representar el crédito a la vivienda no como tasa de variación, sino como crédito total. Y lo que descubrimos no tiene nada que ver con el optimista gráfico presentado arriba. Lo que vemos es un mercado hundido en niveles 1/8 de los de la burbuja y que se agita levemente en el fondo.







Respecto al crédito al consumo, lo que advertimos es bastante parecido, con niveles de crédito que están en la cuarta parte de los previos a la crisis.







Y la imagen se vuelve a repetir en el pequeño crédito empresarial, 1/3 de los valores precrisis.







Un optimista podría aducir que lo que importa es que la tendencia ha cambiado y que estamos al principio de la recuperación, pero por desgracia tampoco es así, ya que si tomamos no las partes del crédito que mejor aspecto ofrecen para el Gobierno sino la totalidad de este, entonces ni siquiera podemos hablar de cambio de tendencia, que es lo que vemos a continuación, cuando incluimos el gran crédito empresarial, que no sólo no se recupera, sino que sigue cayendo.







Si analizamos los importes concedidos, podemos contemplar la falta absoluta de recuperación y la magnitud de la debacle, esta vez con datos deflactados para poder comparar de forma más fiel la situación actual en relación a la de hace una década. El crédito es 1/3 del del año 2003, poco más de la cuarta parte del de 2008, y además sigue disminuyendo.







*Y lo peor de todo es que el crédito no sólo es escaso, sino carísimo. En el gráfico siguiente se aprecia el tipo aplicado al pequeño crédito empresarial en Europa y en España; para nuestras empresas es casi 2 puntos más caro –y ampliándose notablemente desde que gobierna el PP–, que teniendo en cuenta el diferencial de inflación llegaría casi a los 3 puntos*. Una enorme losa más que añadir a las muchas que ya pone el Gobierno sobre nuestras empresas. Está claro que no existe ningún tipo de competencia en la banca española, y que esta actúa de una forma oligopólica fijando precios.







En conclusión, *la situación del crédito en España, lejos de mejorar, sigue empeorando, lo que no cuadra con la imagen idílica de nuestra economía que el Gobierno y medios afines nos quieren vender*. La realidad de los datos lo que nos muestra es que la situación tanto de la economía como de las entidades financieras sigue siendo pésima y que, en el mejor de los casos, sólo se puede hablar de una reducción en la velocidad del deterioro del crédito. Como ya he comentado en repetidas ocasiones desde esta columna, la mejoría de algunos indicadores económicos se debe exclusivamente al endeudamiento masivo del sector público con el exterior y en absoluto a mejoras estructurales de la economía española. Los últimos datos del Banco de España referentes a la balanza de pagos parecen apuntar a que esa entrada de dinero en nuestra economía se ha dado la vuelta en los últimos meses y que el Banco de España ha tenido que intervenir de forma agresiva para dotar de liquidez a la banca. Si se confirma esta tendencia, ¿cuánto puede persistir el amago de recuperación económica? 













¿Cómo puede explicarse esto? ¿Acaso la gran empresa está realizando fuertes inversiones? La respuesta, desgraciadamente, parece ser que no. Con toda probabilidad, lo que está sucediendo es que la gran mayoría de este crédito son refinanciaciones de deuda de grandes clientes (y no sólo empresas, sino también sector público), como un sucinto repaso a las noticias en los diarios permite comprobar (Ayco, Quabit, Ayuntamiento de Huelva, Meliá Hotels, Reyal Urbis, J. García Carrión, El Corte Inglés..., y esto son sólo unos pocos ejemplos). Como se suele decir, si debes 100.000 euros al banco y no los puedes pagar, entonces tienes un problema, pero si debes 100 millones y no los puedes pagar, entonces es el banco el que tiene el problema. La banca, metida en una lucha denodada por controlar una morosidad que aumenta de forma galopante, se ha convertido en rehén de estos grandes clientes. Es lo único que pueden hacer para intentar garantizar su propia viabilidad y no seguir, una entidad tras otra, los pasos de Bankia.

Esto lo podemos comprobar aún más en la evolución de los tipos de interés aplicados a nuevas operaciones, lo que se representa en el siguiente gráfico. Como se ve, la diferencia entre los tipos aplicados al gran crédito y al pequeño crédito empresarial ha alcanzado un récord histórico en el pasado mes de julio de 2,6 puntos porcentuales. Es decir, la banca no sólo se ve obligada a refinanciar a estas empresas zombis (que sólo podrían sobrevivir si la economía se recuperara con fuerza y muy pronto, algo poco probable), sino que además lo hacen a tipos muy bajos. La banca parece compensar esto subiendo en proporción el interés aplicado al resto de operaciones con pequeños clientes.







Para comparar podemos ver qué ocurre en Europa, donde la diferencia entre el tipo de interés entre el pequeño y gran crédito empresarial se mueve habitualmente entre los 0 y 0,9 puntos porcentuales. El tipo aplicado al gran crédito es casi 1 punto mayor, mientras que el aplicado al pequeño crédito es aproximadamente 1 punto menor.







En el crédito a familias vemos una evolución similar, aunque en este caso el crédito a la vivienda permanece dentro de unos márgenes más moderados y siempre con un diferencial con el Euribor muy superior a lo que venía siendo habitual. Como vemos, los tipos para créditos al consumo y otros fines permanecen en niveles bastante altos.







Si comparamos con los tipos aplicados por las entidades financieras europeas, vemos que el crédito a la vivienda se mueve en tipos similares, mientras que los préstamos al consumo están aproximadamente 1,5 puntos por debajo.







El trato preferencial dado a la vivienda en España –en comparación con el resto del pequeño crédito– puede explicarse igualmente por la necesidad de la banca de quitarse de encima los activos inmobiliarios. Al parecer, están utilizando esto como un incentivo para los clientes.

*Un análisis de la situación permite ver que nos encontramos ante toda una plétora de grandes empresas zombis que mantienen una enorme deuda, en su mayor parte impagable, con el sistema financiero*. A su vez, esto provoca que la banca no pueda cumplir con su función básica de financiar proyectos empresariales viables y anticipar el consumo y la inversión de familias y empresas solventes. Fuentes del sector confirman que gran parte de los proyectos de expansión e inversión –que los hay– de pequeñas y medianas empresas se están financiando con recursos propios ante la imposibilidad de obtener crédito a un tipo asumible (o a ningún tipo). Esto retrasa o imposibilita muchos buenos proyectos empresariales y perjudica sobremanera a la economía, retrotrayéndonos a una situación más propia de fases primitivas del capitalismo. Recordemos lo importante que es un sistema financiero moderno para dotar de agilidad y capacidad de respuesta a la economía.

Es evidente que sólo una acción decidida de los poderes públicos para dejar de dar soporte a todas estas empresas y bancos inviables podría solucionar este enorme problema. Pero esto, por desgracia, parece muy lejos de sus intenciones.


----------



## Kyle Reese (2 May 2014)

Excelente artículo bertok.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Excelente artículo bertok.



La recuperación es a base de deuda hasta que explote la chochona







Expaña y su monumental gasto / mamandurrias / castuzos es una trituradora económica. Están robando nuestro presente y el futuro de nuestros hijos.

Va a acabar muy mal pero ya está mil veces avisado.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 May 2014)

Uffffffffffffffff, terrible.

Lo de los creditos a las empresas doy fe.

Es que ni acercarte a un banco puedes. Loss istemas normales de financiación estan casi cerrados.

Yo ahora mismo tengo un pequeño cheque guardado hasta de aqui unos dias. En épocas pasadas lo hubiesemos descontado, pero ahora mismo solo me queda guardarlo en un cajón.

Dentro de poco vamos a recibir un confirming, pero la comisión que nos aplica el banco nos lo va a hacer pesnar mucho si lo cobramos o intentamos aguantar el cobro.

El ultimo lo consegui aguantar.

¿y cómo aguantas el cobro de un cheque o un confirming? Pues no gastando en casi nada, excepto lo gastos fijos o los que te obliga el Estado.

Asi tengo que hacer unas reparaciones para que una maquina funcione mejor, aun tira, pero le hace falta una buena puesta a punto....................pues no se la hago, me espero. 

Y asi vamos todos, esperando y retrasando los gastos/inversiones (lo de la maquina no es un gasto, es una inversión).

Yo no puedo pagar comisiones/intereses del 5-10 % por una factura que ya tengo superajustada. Se me come el margén.

Mientras las miny-empresas hemos hecho un gran reajuste y han bajado precios para poder seguir trabajando, el Esatdo y la Banca se ha dedicado a ir substrayendonos renta.

Y eso al final solo significa mas paro y mas miseria para todos.

Es como lo del bar y el cafe ¿No vendo productos bancarios a las empresas? pues les subo el precio.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2014)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Uffffffffffffffff, terrible.
> 
> Lo de los creditos a las empresas doy fe.
> 
> ...



Esperando el colapso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## economistadebar (2 May 2014)




----------



## bertok (3 May 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.50

Dejamos registrados los fantásticos posts de *Los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis deflacionario*.

El primer jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: La Deuda - Rankia

El Segundo Jinete del Apocalipsis Deflacionario: el Envejecimiento de la Población - Rankia

El Tercer Jinete del Apocalipsis Deflacionario: el Petróleo - Rankia

El cuarto jinete del Apocalipsis deflacionario: el Atesoramiento - Rankia


----------



## bertok (4 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]I5U4TtYpKIc[/YOUTUBE]

En The Pirate Bay tenéis el 720p con subtítulos


----------



## El Promotor (5 May 2014)

Bruselas corrige al alza sus previsiones para España: el PIB crecerá un 1,1% en 2014 y un 2,1% en 2015


----------



## Bulldog99 (5 May 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Bruselas corrige al alza sus previsiones para España: el PIB crecerá un 1,1% en 2014 y un 2,1% en 2015



Y ya hay previsiones de que el porcentaje de deuda publica empiece a descender a partir de 2017 ::


----------



## johnston (5 May 2014)

Bulldog99 = astroturfer. Ignore


----------



## El Promotor (6 May 2014)

Fin de ciclo, mi querido bertok.

La era de las tinieblas y el pesimismo vital toca a su fin. 

La Seguridad Social ganó 133.765 afiliados en abril, su mejor dato en este mes desde 2005


----------



## bertok (6 May 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Fin de ciclo, mi querido bertok.
> 
> La era de las tinieblas y el pesimismo vital toca a su fin.
> 
> La Seguridad Social ganó 133.765 afiliados en abril, su mejor dato en este mes desde 2005



Ojalá sea cierto pero me temo que seguirán siendo empleos por horas sueltas, con una remuneración de unos cacahuetes y un par de bananas y cotizando a la SS los pellejos de las bananas.


----------



## mareas (6 May 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Fin de ciclo, mi querido bertok.
> 
> La era de las tinieblas y el pesimismo vital toca a su fin.
> 
> La Seguridad Social ganó 133.765 afiliados en abril, su mejor dato en este mes desde 2005



Tienes todo el principal para postear, te pido, por favor, que dejes de ensuciar el hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## El Promotor Inmobiliario (6 May 2014)

Qué tozuda es la realidad mi querido Bertok 

Crecen un 28,7% las matriculaciones de turismos en abril en España
El PIB sube un 0,4% en el primer trimestre, en el mejor dato en seis años - elEconomista.es
El paro baja en 111.565 personas y se crean 133.765 empleos en el mes de abril - ABC.es
España roza el objetivo de déficit | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS
PMI servicios Espana abril 565 vs 544 esperado - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa


Dejen de jugar a las guerrillas y tomen posiciones, que la recuperación les va a pillar comiendo latunes en tiendas de campaña


----------



## Ds_84 (6 May 2014)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Y ya hay previsiones de que el porcentaje de deuda publica empiece a descender a partir de 2017 ::



*claro porqué hay que meter la tijera en nada menos que 28,000 millones de euros* (creo que son poco más de 30,000 en realidad) a*l sector publico para cumplir las cifras de déficit*..tonto del haba


----------



## payasete (6 May 2014)

mareas dijo:


> Tienes todo el principal para postear, te pido, por favor, que dejes de ensuciar el hilo. Que para eso te sobras y bastas tú solo.
> 
> Gracias.



De nadita.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 May 2014)

Hola superviventes

Un poco de proselitismo:

RENOVABLES SIN LIMITES: LA VERDADERA CRISIS ESTÁ POR LLEGAR

Completo y ameno, saludos


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

Canela fina

[YOUTUBE]M08y4zxgfaE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 10-may-2014 at 15:01 ----------

[YOUTUBE]NXPpUs1bY8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 May 2014)

Tengo que dar una mala noticia, no se si la han posteado ya, fue a mediados del mes pasado

El señor que protagoniza el documental "COLAPSO" ha muerto, miren, creo que pequeños héroes de andar por casa están desapareciendo y los hecho en falta a menudo según me cruzo con la media de la humanidad.

ClubOrlov: RIP Mike Ruppert 

Una vez un cretino en una gran universidad le grito *baja de hay que necesitamos la madera* soy un romántico infantil y espero que el destino ajuste cuentas con el bocazas ese.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (10 May 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tengo que dar una mala noticia, no se si la han posteado ya, fue a mediados del mes pasado
> 
> El señor que protagoniza el documental "COLAPSO" ha muerto, miren, creo que pequeños héroes de andar por casa están desapareciendo y los hecho en falta a menudo según me cruzo con la media de la humanidad.
> 
> ...



RIP,

dejó huella en su legión de seguidores

"Mike gave me "The Map" in Crossing the Rubicon in 2004. It changed my life. I chose to leave the US, settled in a remote land where I am now a citizen. It is 2014 all over, and nowhere is perfect. But, I will be forever grateful to Mike for revealing the hard truths behind the headlines. Godspeed, Mike"


----------



## Delta_Juliet (11 May 2014)

Rupert era un icono y uno de los que me llevó a hacerme las preguntas que me permitirían salir de matrix. Un auténtico _whistleblower_ que expuso los puntos de fractura de nuestro sistema con notable precisión. Una pena. RIP


----------



## apymereco (11 May 2014)

2019 is going to be hell
Why Oil Prices Haven't Gone Crazy.

Preparándonos para el Colapso Energético.

---------- Post added 11-may-2014 at 00:49 ----------

2019 is going to be hell
Why Oil Prices Haven't Gone Crazy.



The oil markets have plenty of reasons to be spooked. In Libya, home to Africa’s largest reserves, production has fallen more than 80 percent since militias seized control of the country’s biggest ports last summer. Most of Iran’s oil remains trapped as well. Sanctions aimed at punishing Iran for its nuclear weapons program have crippled its crude exports by 1.5 million barrels a day. Nigeria is in the midst of its worst oil crisis in years: Rising violence, plus rampant sabotage and theft, have knocked out about 300,000 barrels of oil output a day. In Venezuela, which has the world’s largest oil reserves, production has remained unchanged after years of underinvestment.

Political chaos and violence are keeping 3.5 million barrels of daily oil production off the market, according to estimates by Citigroup (C). With tensions heating up over Ukraine, pressure is building for Western countries to impose Iran-style sanctions on Russia, the world’s largest oil producer. That would likely send prices soaring and push Europe, which gets 30 percent of its oil from Russia, into recession.

Yet through all the turmoil, oil markets have been strangely complacent. The price of Brent crude oil, the most traded oil contract in the world, fell from $110 a barrel on April 24 to $107 on May 6. The past three years have been one of the most stable periods for oil prices in recent memory, says Eric Lee, an oil analyst with Citigroup. Last year marked the smallest range of daily price movements in more than 10 years, according to the U.S. Department of Energy.

STORY: Want Cheaper Oil? Pray for Stability in Libya
The oil markets remain placid because almost all the oil production lost over the past few years has been replaced by the U.S. shale boom and increased Canadian production. U.S. shale oil production started to rise quickly in early 2011, right as the Arab Spring was kicking off. Since then, daily oil output in the U.S. has climbed by about 3 million barrels, to more than 8 million barrels. Canada has added more than 1 million barrels to its daily oil output since May 2011. “North America’s shale boom has been a huge calming factor,” says Lysle Brinker, an oil analyst at IHS Energy. “Without it, we might be seeing $150 oil right now.”



It’s hard to overstate the impact that rising U.S. oil output has had on global energy trade. Imports now make up only 28 percent of all the petroleum the U.S. consumes, down from 60 percent in 2005. In 2010 the U.S. was importing about 1 million barrels a day from Nigeria; now it’s 38,000. Much of the oil the U.S. used to import now goes to Asia. That’s helped keep markets well-supplied and prices immune from turmoil.

This calm may not last. Over the next five years, the world could experience an oil glut followed by a shortage. According to the International Energy Agency, which tracks oil markets, oil output by non-OPEC producers will rise by 1.7 million barrels per day in 2014, while total global demand will grow by only 1.4 million barrels. That has a lot of analysts predicting a crash in prices.

STORY: Oil Thieves of the Niger Delta
Underpinning this view is a rapid slowdown in China’s economic growth. For years, Saudi Arabia, as OPEC’s largest supplier, has had the most influence on oil prices, but some analysts believe demand from China now determines the price of oil. If that’s true, prices could drop sharply. Demand for oil in China has fallen for the past two quarters, including a 3 percent drop in the first quarter of this year, according to research firm Sanford C. Bernstein (AB). That marks the first back-to-back decline since the financial crisis of 2008-09.

U.S. crude stockpiles are near a record high, causing traders to cut their bullish bets on the futures market. Also, Libya is finally exhibiting signs of exporting again. Talks between Iran and officials from the United Nations Security Council, scheduled to begin on May 13, could result in the rollback of sanctions and increased exports of oil. Iraq is producing more oil than it has in 35 years. If this keeps up, then over the next two years, “You’re talking about prices in the low $70s,” says John Kilduff, a partner at Again Capital, a New York hedge fund that focuses on energy.

Longer term, the problem may be an insufficiency of oil. Crude is becoming much more expensive to produce. Major oil companies have increased spending on exploration and production by 14 percent a year since 2005, only to see their combined production fall. This has many big oil companies lowering their capital spending in 2014: ExxonMobil (XOM) has announced it will cut spending by 6 percent, Chevron (CVX) by 5 percent. Royal Dutch Shell (RDSB:LN) is looking to reduce spending by 20 percent this year. “Oil majors are being eaten alive” on exploration costs, says Steven Kopits, an oil analyst at Princeton Energy Advisors. Charles Maxwell, a veteran energy analyst, says that lack of spending today will eventually lead to higher prices. “That’s going to bite us big time,” he says. “2019 is going to be hell.”


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

Delta_Juliet dijo:


> Rupert era un icono y uno de los que me llevó a hacerme las preguntas que me permitirían salir de matrix. Un auténtico _whistleblower_ que expuso los puntos de fractura de nuestro sistema con notable precisión. Una pena. RIP



Un auténtico visionario

Actualizado en 6.2.51

[YOUTUBE]fy9JCDchk34[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HQ1xkYfjfsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 May 2014)

apymereco dijo:


> 2019 is going to be hell
> Why Oil Prices Haven't Gone Crazy.
> 
> Preparándonos para el Colapso Energético.
> ...



Este análisis lo ha escrito un economista liberal de los que solo ve beneficios y costes monetarios, y no se cree que estemos en el peak-oil. Este último párrafo es el único en que dice algo sensato, pero sin reconocer que lo que cada vez es más escaso, cuesta más de extraer.


----------



## El Promotor (11 May 2014)

No es mi intención, mi querido bertok, meterles más presión de la que ya tienen.

Pero en sus escenarios apocalípticos y cursillos acelerados de supervivencia no han contemplado la posibilidad de que la tierra deje de rotar, con las consecuencias que ello tendría para el futuro de la humanidad en general y de los burbujistas en particular.

Un fallo imperdonable. 

[YOUTUBE]uiEbq7TeohE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Delta_Juliet (11 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Un auténtico visionario
> 
> Actualizado en 6.2.51



Imprescindibles para entender lo que sucede.
El documental que le hicieron, Collapse, tampoco tiene desperdicio:

[YOUTUBE]IVd-zAXACrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

El colapso para la sociedad de la calle terminará llegando

Paul Craig Roberts Warns "The US Economy Is A House Of Cards" | Zero Hedge

*"The US Economy Is A House Of Cards"
*

The US economy is a house of cards. *Every aspect of it is fraudulent, and the illusion of recovery is created with fraudulent statistics*.

American capitalism itself is an illusion. All financial markets are rigged. *Massive liquidity poured into financial markets by the Federal Reserve’s Quantitative Easing inflates stock and bond prices and drives interest rates, which are supposed to be a measure of the cost of capital, to zero or negative, with the implication that capital is so abundant that its cost is zero and can be had for free*. Large enterprises, such as mega-banks and auto manufacturers, that go bankrupt are not permitted to fail. Instead, public debt and money creation are used to cover private losses and keep corporations “too big to fail” afloat at the expense not of shareholders but of people who do not own the shares of the corporations.

Profits are no longer a measure that social welfare is being served by capitalism’s efficient use of resources when profits are achieved by substituting cheaper foreign labor for domestic labor, with resultant decline in consumer purchasing power and rise in income and wealth inequality. In the 21st century, the era of jobs offshoring, the US has experienced an unprecedented explosion in income and wealth inequality. I have made reference to this hard evidence of the failure of capitalism to provide for the social welfare in the traditional economic sense in my book, The Failure of Laissez Faire Capitalism, and Thomas Piketty’s just published book, Capital in the 21st Century, has brought an alarming picture of reality to insouciant economists, such as Paul Krugman. As worrisome as Piketty’s picture is of inequality, I agree with Michael Hudson that the situation is worse than Piketty describes. Piketty's Wealth Gap Wake Up | Michael Hudson

Capitalism has been transformed by powerful private interests whose control over governments, courts, and regulatory agencies has turned capitalism into a looting mechanism. Wall Street no longer performs any positive function. Wall Street is a looting mechanism, a deadweight loss to society. Wall Street makes profits by front-running trades with fast computers, by selling fraudulent financial instruments that it is betting against as investment grade securities, by leveraging equity to unprecedented heights, making bets that cannot be covered, and by rigging all commodity markets.

The Federal Reserve and the US Treasury’s “Plunge Protection Team” aid the looting by supporting the stock market with purchases of stock futures, and protect the dollar from the extraordinary money-printing by selling naked shorts into the Comex gold futures market.

The US economy no longer is based on education, hard work, free market prices and the accountability that real free markets impose. Instead, the US economy is based on manipulation of prices, speculative control of commodities, support of the dollar by Washington’s puppet states, manipulated and falsified official statistics, propaganda from the financial media, and inertia by countries, such as Russia and China, who are directly harmed, both economically and politically, by the dollar payments system.

As the governments in most of the rest of the world are incompetent, Washington’s incompetence doesn’t stand out, and this is Washington’s salvation.

But it is not a salvation for Americans who live under Washington’s rule. As all statistical evidence makes completely clear, the share of income and wealth going to the bulk of the US population is declining. This decline means the end of the consumer market that has been the mainstay of the US economy. Now that the mega-rich have even more disproportionate shares of the income and wealth, what happens to an economy based on selling imports and off-shored production of goods and services to a domestic consumer market? How do the vast majority of Americans purchase more when their incomes have not grown for years and have even declined and they are too impoverished to borrow more from banks that won’t lend?

The America in which I grew up was self-sufficient. Foreign trade was a small part of the economy. When I was Assistant Secretary of the Treasury, the US still had a trade surplus except for oil. Offshoring of America’s jobs had not begun, and US earnings on its foreign investments exceeded foreign earnings on US investments. Therefore, America’s earnings abroad covered its energy deficit in its balance of trade.

The economic stability achieved during the Reagan administration was shattered by Wall Street greed. Wall Street threatened corporations with takeovers if the corporations did not produce higher profits by relocating their production of goods and services for American markets abroad. The lower labor costs boosted earnings and stock prices and satisfied Wall Street’s cravings for ever more earnings, but brought an end to the rise in US living standards except for the mega-rich. Financial deregulation loaded the economy with the risks of asset bubbles.

Americans are an amazingly insouciant people. By now any other people would have burnt Wall Street to the ground.

Washington has unique subjects. Americans will take endless abuse and blame some outside government for their predicament–Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, China, Russia. Such an insouciant and passive people are ideal targets for looting, and their economy, hollowed-out by looting, is a house of cards.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2014)

Su legado pervivirá para siempre

[YOUTUBE]nWXbKOAHANQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 May 2014)

Aterrador.

¿de dónde van a sacar las cucas para mantener esto? ::::::


----------



## bertok (13 May 2014)

Uuuuufffffffffffff

http://www.capitalsynthesis.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/181202824-Thunderroad-Report-Q4-pdf.pdf


----------



## bertok (14 May 2014)

Si no es la señal ..... se le parece mucho.

[YOUTUBE]SQSrGwYfh1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sirpask (14 May 2014)

Gracias Bertok, ya lo he visto y es muy bueno, aunque algo imparcial jeje.

Me está resultando demasiado familiar el termino: Elites frente a contribuyentes. 
Practicamente sale ya en todos los videos y audios que hablan de esto.


----------



## economistadebar (14 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Aterrador.
> 
> ¿de dónde van a sacar las cucas para mantener esto? ::::::



:: el que hizo este grafico era de ETA seguro.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2014)

Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones de un Mundo Finito - Rankia

*Petróleo, Minerales y Deuda. Las limitaciones de un Mundo Finito
*
La sociedad actual es demasiado dependiente del petróleo. Y eso no va a cambiar en los años venideros.
Tony Blair, ex premier británico y hazmerreír de la socialdemocracia europea


En cierto modo el concepto del “Peak Oil” es una entelequia. Lo es porque *todavía queda mucho oro negro en el subsuelo*. El problema es que su extracción se encarece a un ritmo vertiginoso a medida que disminuye la presión en la roca madre que lo contiene; porque la mayoría de campos petrolíferos son muy viejos y porque hace años que las compañías no encuentran ningún yacimiento colosal como los de antaño. Sólo los venezolanos, los kuwaitíes, los iraníes o los saudíes disfrutan de pozos relativamente jóvenes donde la extracción es sencilla y barata. Los demás tienen que conformarse con las sobras: con las arenas bituminosas canadienses; con el petróleo de esquisto estadounidense o los nuevos yacimientos de alta mar de Brasil o del golfo de México.

Esas “sobras” son muy caras y al precio actual del barril, casi todas las compañías petroleras están perdiendo un montón de pasta. Christophe de Margerie, director ejecutivo de Total, explicó recientemente como ve las cosas: Nosotros no lo sabemos todo, pero de reservas de petróleo y de producción sabemos mucho. Y es nuestro deber decir claramente… *que la industria no puede producir más de 90 millones de barriles al día*. Lo que ocurrirá muy pronto es que el suministro de petróleo no cubrirá la demanda. Hay reservas de crudo, pero hará falta invertir varios miles de millones de dólares para poder conseguirlas. Más claro el agua… Al menos Margerie es sincero: Todos pensamos lo mismo. El tema es si lo decimos... Tarde o temprano tendrán que decir la verdad y asustar a los inversores, a los banqueros y a los políticos que viven en en el mundo de “Alicia en el País de las Maravillas”. En realidad, todo apunta a que la producción está a punto de desplomarse. Las señales son preocupantes: los yacimientos envejecen; cada año se cierran más pozos de los que se abren; falta personal cualificado para encargarse de las explotaciones en alta mar, etc. De momento las compañías mantienen la compostura porque la Gran Recesión ha rebajado la presión por el lado de la demanda y porque los bajos tipos de interés patrocinados por los Bancos Centrales han mejorado su financiación a crédito.

Sin embargo nos hallamos en la calma antes de la tormenta. Fíjemonos en otros indicadores… Por ejemplo en la Tasa de Retorno Energética o TRE. En la década de 1930, con la energía proporcionada por un solo barril podían obtenerse 100. Así pues la TRE era de 100/1. Hoy en día es inferior a 10/1 y en el supuesto del petróleo de esquisto estadounidense la relación es de 5/1. O dicho de otro modo: cada vez necesitamos más energía y más capital para extraer el crudo que queda en el subsuelo. En los últimos 10 años el precio del barril se ha triplicado mientras la producción se estanca o cae ligeramente.







Los gastos de las principales compañías petroleras se disparan –en rojo- y la producción decae –en gris-

Los mayores costes se producen en el área del upstream (en la exploración y explotación de los campos). Suponen 1 billón de dólares al año y empujan hacia arriba el precio del barril. Aunque no tanto como la industria querría; ya que su cotización está siendo manipulada a la baja por los secuaces de los grandes Bancos Centrales. Actualmente el Brent oscila entre los 105 y 110$/barril –el West Texas un poco menos-. Esto supone una desaceleración del crecimiento mundial entre un 1 y un 2% al año. *Si el Brent escalara hasta los 120$ la “supuesta recuperación” se frenaría en seco; y si ascendiera hasta los 140 o 150 el mundo se hundiría de nuevo en una profunda recesión*. Es así porque somos petróleo-dependientes. Fíjemonos por ejemplo, en el sector inmobiliario. El mercado de la vivienda no puede tolerar un petróleo a 140$/barril porque sinó revienta. Ese precio lo vimos en 2007 y ya sabemos lo que pasó… Crisis subprime en Estados Unidos y fin del idilio español con el ladrillo. Tampoco lo puede tolerar el sector financiero y estoy seguro que muchos bancos como J.P.Morgan o Goldman Sachs están colaborando con la FED o el BCE para deprimir los precios mediante la manipulación de los contratos de futuros.

En cualquier caso, *a diferencia de 2007 ahora estamos bastante peor*. En los últimos años los costes relacionados con el upstream corren muchísimo más deprisa que el precio del barril. Steve Kopits –uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en el mercado petrolífero-, señalaba hace poco que éstos crecen a un ritmo del 10% anual. El aumento del gasto es insoportable y muchas compañías están desprendiéndose de sus activos menos rentables para obtener ingresos con los que poder pagar el dividendo que requieren sus accionistas. La venta de activos es una tendencia generalizada en todo el sector. Y augura una gran caída de la producción a medio plazo. Gail Tverberg cree que la veremos en un año o dos… Tras lo cuál, *no importa lo bajos que estén los salarios y lo tocado que esté el consumo, sufriremos un encarecimiento repentino del coste de la vida*.

Es gracioso porque desde que comenzaron los problemas en Ucrania, he leído la opinión de varios analistas pro yanquees que acusan a Rusia de haber provocado el estallido de la crisis porque ansia subir el precio del petróleo para salvar a su industria. Sus artículos pululan por la páginas de El Mundo y El País. No hay que ir demasiado lejos para encontrarlos… Dicen que las petroleras rusas necesitan el precio del barril a más de 100$ para salvar los muebles. Desde luego mienten cuando culpan al Kremlin de todos los males –al fin y al cabo, norteamericanos y europeos promocionaron el golpe de Estado antidemocrático que echó a Yanukovich del poder-; otra cosa muy distinta, es que ahora Vladimir Putin esté intentando pescar en río revuelto. Ahí sí tienen parte de razón… Pero oye: ¡todo el mundo necesita al oro negro por encima de los 100 dólares! No seamos ilusos:







Véase que la mayoría de las compañías tienen problemas para cumplir con sus accionistas e inversiones al precio actual del crudo –Fuente: Goldman Sachs-

Los rusos necesitan que el precio del barril alcance los 115$, los estadounidenses lo quieren ver a 130$ y los brasileros a 150. Lo de Brasil es tremendo porque la segunda petrolera del país, OGX, ha quebrado; y también porque Petrobras está drenando los recursos del Estado para sostener la producción de sus pozos en alta mar. Y luego ya se sabe; suben las tarifas del transporte para paliar parte de las pérdidas… Con un petróleo tan caro, a nadie debería extrañarle que su burbuja inmobiliaria esté reventando y que las obras para las Juegos Olímpicos de 2016 estén acumulando un retraso colosal que lleva de cabeza a los miembros del C.O.I. Asimismo, el malestar social por el aumento de la inflación nos augura un mundial muy calentito… Y no precisamente por las caipirinhas, la samba o el calor del trópico.

*La caída de la producción petrolífera podría acelerarse si los Bancos Centrales suben los tipos de interés para retirar parte de la liquidez inyectada con los QE*. Eso encarecería la financiación a crédito y pondría en apuros a un montón de multinacionales del sector. Aunque la restricción en la oferta de crudo también podría producirse por la vuelta de China a los mercados cuando su economía deje de ralentizarse. Quién sabe… De todos modos una cosa es segura: *no hay suficiente petróleo en el mundo para sostener un crecimiento vigoroso del PIB que permita pagar las deudas occidentales*. Los peces gordos lo saben. Quizá no Mariano Rajoy; pero sí lo sabe Obama, Yellen, Draghi, Merkel y demás. Y por supuesto, lo saben los chinos y Vladimir Putin. Porqué sino estos últimos están comprando oro como posesos? *La situación es realmente endiablada porque cuando la economía empiece a calentarse a medida que fluya el crédito bancario, los precios de los hidrocarburos subirán. Las cosas irán bien por un tiempo, pero cuando el oro negro alcance los 150 o 160$/barril… Entonces: ¡zaska! Vuelta a la recesión.
*
*La situación de las mineras
*
*El encarecimiento del precio de la energía está machacando la cuenta de resultados de las mineras*. Me refiero al petróleo, claro está. Y más concretamente al precio del diésel. Aunque como veremos, eso sólo explica la mitad de los problemas por los que atraviesa el sector.

Debido a mi sesgo goldbug, sólo voy a enfocarme en la minería de metales preciosos. Pues bien, desde 2005 el consumo de diésel se ha disparado y la producción ha caído.







Datos reportados por el Informe SRSrocco

Parece un sinsentido, no? En sólo 8 años la industria ha doblado el consumo de carburante sin conseguir aumentar la producción. Vamos, un desastre. Así pues el incremento del gasto energético se debe a: 1) la subida del precio del barril experimentada en los últimos años (el galón de diésel ha pasado de 1’31$ en 2002 a 3’92$ en 2013); y 2) al aumento del consumo de carburante.

Quizá os cueste creer lo que os voy a decir… Pero la razón de este dispendio energético se debe a que la mayoría de las minas están llegando al final de su vida útil tras décadas de explotación. La historieta esa de que la producción mundial de oro aumenta a un ritmo del 2 o 2’5% anual es una “bacalá infame”. El consumo de diésel está aumentando porque las mineras tienen que perforar a mayor profundidad para obtener el ansiado metal. Esto les obliga a procesar mayores volúmenes de tierra que incrementan los costes finales de la extracción. Es curioso porque las mineras y las petroleras tienen un problema similar; su actividad se encarece a medida que los recursos naturales se agotan.

La caída de la productividad a lo largo de la historia es inapelable. Si en 1800 la minería de oro entregaba entre 25 o 30 gramos por tonelada; hoy en día se celebra con champán cualquier cifra que pase de 6. Desde luego producimos mucho más que en el pasado, pero la productividad sigue cayendo a pesar de que nos gastamos un dineral en explotaciones a cielo abierto que consumen cuantiosos recursos energéticos. El ejemplo más llamativo lo tenemos en Sudáfrica. Durante casi un siglo fue el líder indiscutible de la producción aurífera mundial. Sin embargo ahora sus minas están exhaustas y los empresarios tienen que recurrir a polémicas rebajas salariales para reducir los costes del negocio.

Entre 2005 y 2012, la productividad de las 5 mayores mineras pasó de 1’68 a 1’22 gr/tn –un descenso del 27%!-. Esto significa que para producir lo mismo, tienen que procesar mucho más mineral. Lo cuál dispara el consumo de diésel… Veamos como le está yendo a la mayor minera de oro del mundo:







Para duplicar la producción en 13 años, BG ha tenido que sextuplicar el procesado de desechos

En cuánto a la productividad, cae cómo en todas partes. Así son las leyes que rigen la explotación de los minerales… Si en el año 2000 producía un promedio de 5’47gr/tn, el pasado año la cifra se redujo hasta los 1’43.

Y tampoco les está yendo mejor a los 6 mayores productores de plata:







Procesan el doble de desechos para producir sólo la mitad (onzas por tonelada)

*Es evidente que las mineras se enfrentan a un problema morrocotudo. Como las petroleras, están cerrando las explotaciones menos rentables para cuadrar las cuentas y evitar los números rojos*. Todo eso augura una gran caída de la producción. En el caso de las materias primas ad hoc, como el cobre, el aluminio o el hierro, la industria está ajustando su oferta a la demanda mundial –que anda renqueante desde que China se ha ralentizado- y no se esperan grandes subidas de precios a pesar del incremento de los costes. Respecto al momento actual del oro y la plata la película es muy diferente. No tiene nada que ver. Pues la producción cae en un momento en que la demanda está desbocada. Fenómenos ya comentados en este blog como el backwardation de los contratos de futuros, el GOFO en la LBMA o las primas que se pagan por el metal aúreo en Asia, nos refieren a las estrecheces del mercado.

En un entorno normal que cumpliera a rajatabla la relación entre la oferta y la demanda, la cotización del oro sobrepasaría holgadamente los 2000$/oz. Y ahora sólo está en 1300! Sin duda porque el precio está manipulado. Alucino con la gente que lo niega… *Está manipulado porque su precio no refleja la fuerza de la demanda; ni su valor intrínseco (nunca ha sido tan caro producirlo); ni el crecimiento desorbitado de la deuda y un montón de cosas más*.

*Desgraciadamente, hasta que no terminen los QE y suban los tipos de interés, parece difícil ver grandes subidas en los metales preciosos (aunque no es una afirmación absoluta…)*. Esto es así porque la flexibilización cuantitativa fomenta la especulación y genera altísimos rendimientos de capital que no encontramos en la economía productiva. El juego está en el casino, no en la feria agrícola del pueblo. Esta dinámica restringe el crédito, reduce las transacciones comerciales y empeora la caída de la velocidad del dinero. Es una pésima noticia para todos los productores; sean petroleras, mineras o agricultores –también para los transportistas-. Si a esto le añadimos otros imponderantes como el envejecimiento de la población o la caída de los salarios, la tendencia no puede ser más deflacionista. Para los productores es una tragedia porque no pueden repercutir en el precio final el sobrecoste de la factura energética. Como consecuencia de todo esto, *el negocio se está empequeñeciendo y si algún día llega la susodicha recuperación… la presión de la demanda sobre una capacidad productiva muy deprimida, terminará provocando violentos brotes inflacionistas*.

Por eso creo que los precios actuales del oro y de la plata son muy “apetecibles”. Aunque si el BCE mete el QE a la europea… Puede que la cotización caiga un poco más a pesar del subidón inicial. Que está barato está fuera de lugar. *El poder de compra de una onza de oro respecto al barril de petróleo nunca ha estado tan bajo*; ya que con una onza sólo puedes comprar 14 barriles. Cuando lo normal seria que esa relación se ajustara a la media histórica de 22/1.







Otro modo de verlo, respecto al oro, es que el petróleo está carísimo! Sin embargo esto no es sostenible. *Tarde o temprano el crudo continuará con las subidas y el metal dorado lo acompañará en la subida*.

****** Comentario

Gracias amigo! El artículo refleja mis pensamientos, mis reflexiones. Yo creo que los tiros van por ahí y así lo suelto. Luego se podrá estar o no de acuerdo, por supuesto. 
Pero cómo le decía a salmassar hay mucho más que contar. Los movimientos de Putin en Ucrania sólo son el principio de un cambio de ciclo en toda regla. Los productores están jodidos -sea el petróleo, mineras, agricultores y demás-, porque sus productos prácticamente se venden por debajo del precio de coste. Quizá las petroleras no puedan hacer gran cosa... Pero sí lo puede hacer Vladimir Putin. Yo creo que los rusos están hasta los cojones de tanta manipulación en los mercados. Y lo de Ucrania, en gran medida, son intereses económicos. Hay que subir el precio del gas como sea y si a los europeos no les gusta... No me extrañaría que corte el grifo.
*Sin el gas ruso Europa está condenada*. Quizá los estadounidenses puedan ayudar un poco con el gas de esquisto. Pero a la larga no hay nada que hacer... Vamos a tener que acostumbrarnos a pagar más y más por la energía. Dicen que los oligarcas pueden forzar a Putin a negociar. Eso es lo que dice la gran prensa económica. Yo creo que es lo contrario, que los oligarcas han forzado a Putin a dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa para que los demás les paguen el petróleo y el gas a un precio REAL. Que los nuevos líderes ucranianos quieran irse de rositas sin pagar las facturas ya tiene que ser el colmo de los colmos...
En cualquier caso, *pase lo que pase, van a venir tiempos de carestía. No me extrañaría que nos hundamos todos en la estanflación o que suframos inflaciones elevados a medio plazo. El precio de la energía, de los alimentos, de la ropa, del transporte y demás se van a ir encareciendo en un entorno dónde los salarios son cada día más bajos*. Puede que la caída de la capacidad adquisitiva agudice las fuerzas deflacionarias por un tiempo; pero al final, la suba de los precios es inevitable porque vivimos en un MUNDO FINITO.
Por supuesto la Humanidad saldrá de esta. Pero cómo tenemos muy poco tiempo para hacer esa transición. Pues sufriremos de lo lindo... Si reseteáramos las deudas globales, recortáramos los gastos ineficientes y demás, ganaríamos mucho tiempo para hacer esa transición. Entonces el cambio de ciclo no seria tan duro. *La pena es que nadie parece darse cuenta de lo que se nos viene encima. Bueno, los del club de Shánghai sí lo tienen bastante claro. Es Occidente el que se niega a aceptar la realidad*. Lo felices años 2000 son cosa del pasado y ya no volverán.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 May 2014)

Noto en los últimos días cómo el timing de la debacle del pueblo español se ha convertido en el timing de la debacle global, lo cual es lógico, porque España (aunque sea a nosotros a quienes duela) no está notoriamente peor que el planeta Tierra tomado en su conjunto, y porque la señal que dé comienzo a la debacle será global.

El gurú Nouriel Roubini identifica seis posibles cisnes negros en el horizonte:

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué le preocupa a Roubini?



> 1. ¡China! "Algunas personas creen en un aterrizaje forzoso (rápida contracción de la economía)... algunas personas creen en un aterrizaje suave (desaceleración moderada)", dijo Roubini. "Me preocupa un aterrizaje desigual y duro". ¿Qué significa eso? Un crecimiento del 6 % o menos en 2016 y la continuación de malas políticas de inversión. Roubini no cree que el mercado esté descontando este escenario en este momento.
> 2. Un error de política monetaria de la Reserva Federal. Por ejemplo, digamos que la Fed decide establecer los tipos en el 3 y eso resulta ser demasiado alto. Tal vez una salida de la QE demasiado pronto.
> 3. Roubini ve un "estancamiento secular en las economías avanzadas", gracias en parte a la desigualdad de ingresos. En este momento las empresas son ricas pero no están gastando ese dinero en gastos de capital. No ven demanda. ¿Por qué? Debido a la desigualdad de ingresos. "La elevada deuda y la desigualdad están desacelerando el consumo". Las economías avanzadas se basan en el consumo, eso es un problema.
> 4. Hay seis nuevos países frágiles por razones políticas y económicas: Argentina, Venezuela, Tailandia, Ucrania, Rusia y Hungría.
> ...



El "estancamiento secular en las economías avanzadas, gracias en parte a la desigualdad de ingresos" no es más que el cumplimiento de la crisis capitalista por la Ley de la tendencia decreciente de la tasa de ganancia, que está detrás de todo lo demás.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2014)

No dejéis de hacer los deberes, estamos a 2 pasos del momento culminante


----------



## bertok (21 May 2014)

*The Big Reset*

[YOUTUBE]ftFyMZBf1-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

En los US, el movimiento está bastante organizado 8:8:8:







Este enlace oro puro. Quién no lo use, luego que vaya a llorar al maestro armero :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Free Survival and Preparedness Downloads - American Preppers Network : American Preppers Network

Videos Archives - American Preppers Network : American Preppers Network


----------



## manitou_ (22 May 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En los US, el movimiento está bastante organizado 8:8:8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser un poco ingenuo para apuntarse en una lista así, no?? Será a los primeros a por los que irán.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

manitou_ dijo:


> Hay que ser un poco ingenuo para apuntarse en una lista así, no?? Será a los primeros a por los que irán.



Para cuando caigan ellos, ya no habrá mundo.

Las ciudades van a ser ratoneras. Ley marcial y francotiradores .... a ver quién intenta salir.


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2014)

Solo hay que hacer una pregunta... ¿ pueden las élites matar a toda la población mundial para quedarse ellos con todo el planeta cuando los humanos-esclavos ya no sean necesarios por que las maquinas lo haran todo?


----------



## bertok (22 May 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> Solo hay que hacer una pregunta... ¿ pueden las élites matar a toda la población mundial para quedarse ellos con todo el planeta cuando los humanos-esclavos ya no sean necesarios por que las maquinas lo haran todo?



Sobra peña, es obvio.

Pero siempre tendrán su corte de neo-exclavos.

Vamos hacia un mundo Elysium style en el largo plazo y la transición va a ser muy jodido para el que esté subyugado por el factor deuda.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pgsU1CxulGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2014)

Ya habrá vendido el zulo de Las tablas? ::::::

Economía sin pulso | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS

*Economía sin pulso*

Tras el burdo PIB del cuarto trimestre para maquillar el déficit público de 2013, en el primer trimestre tocaba desmaquillar. Eliminando el absurdo crecimiento del consumo público en el primer trimestre, según el INE, el PIB cayó el 0,4% trimestral, o sea, el 2% anualizado. Por esa razón dos tercios del crecimiento del PIB se deben al aumento de los impuestos ligados a la producción.

Si nos centramos en el PIB por el lado de la distribución de la renta, que Piketty ha puesto en el centro del debate económico mundial, vemos que *las rentas salariales volvieron a caer en el primer trimestre. Las causas las tenemos que buscar en el mercado de trabajo y en los efectos inesperados de la reforma laboral. El total de horas trabajadas cae con fuerza hasta los mínimos de la crisis alcanzados en el primer trimestre de 2013*.

En Europa y en España no hemos resuelto la crisis económica y la crisis social empeorará

*La masa salarial total sigue cayendo*. Incluso en el sector de comercio y hostelería, beneficiado por el aumento de la llegada de turistas, aumenta ligeramente el empleo, pero la masa salarial total se desploma. Por tanto, *la deflación salarial es brutal*. El empleo a tiempo completo equivalente, eliminando el efecto del aumento de los contratos a tiempo parcial, crece en 20.000 personas con respecto al trimestre anterior. Pero son todos en la Administración pública, sanidad y educación. *En el sector privado de trabajadores asalariados con nómina continúa la destrucción de empleo a tasas del 1% anualizado*.

El relato de Merkel, Rajoy y la troika era que la devaluación salarial nos haría más competitivos y sería la base de la salida de la crisis. Pero las exportaciones nominales de bienes cayeron por tercer trimestre consecutivo. Las exportaciones de servicios tienen mejor comportamiento, pero *el total de exportaciones, incluyendo el turismo, están estancadas desde junio de 2013*. Las importaciones crecen, principalmente por las compras de coches. *El sector turístico, el del automóvil y el agroalimentario se están recuperando, pero sólo suponen el 20% del PIB. El otro 80% sigue en depresión*. Ha bastado que la economía deje de caer para que volvamos a tener déficit por cuenta corriente. La pregunta, con una deuda externa neta de un billón de euros y creciente, es ¿la solución a una crisis de deuda externa es aumentar el endeudamiento exterior?

La reacción política tras el pésimo resultado de la derecha europea y el hundimiento de la derecha española es para temblar. Merkel ha dicho: “Esta legislatura confirmará el éxito de nuestras políticas”. Cinco años con más de lo mismo. Rajoy: “Hagamos políticas un poco más expansivas”. Refleja su máxima ideológica de “esperar y ver”. Draghi: “Aumenta el riesgo de subidas de tipos de deuda soberana para países con ratings más bajos”. O sea España. Y el FMI, 48 horas después de un brusco giro electoral a la izquierda con brotes bolivarianos, recomienda a España más reforma laboral para que las empresas bajen salarios.

*El Fondo advierte de la insostenibilidad de la deuda de las empresas españolas y recomienda quitas. La pregunta es: ¿quién pone el capital? La banca española acumula entre mora y adjudicados activos problemáticos que superan el 30% del PIB. En las familias también habrá que hacer quitas y la bajada de salarios la amplifica. Grecia está en situación crítica. Y Portugal e Irlanda están peor que España*.

En Europa y en España no hemos resuelto la crisis económica y de la deuda, tenemos una crisis política y la crisis social empeorará. *Pero nuestros líderes siguen ocultando el problema a la sociedad*. Hasta que no digan la verdad, no es posible empezar a resolver la crisis. Y cuando lo hagan la clave será la eficacia del plan. Mientras, deflación y Japón.


----------



## economistadebar (1 Jun 2014)

Yo os hice caso y os presento mi rancho prepper


----------



## apymereco (1 Jun 2014)

Esta vez es distinto, porque están convergiendo todas las crisis: financiera, alimentaria, climática, y sobre todo energía. Lo cuenta: 
"Gail Tverberg
My name is Gail Tverberg. I am an actuary interested in finite world issues - oil depletion, natural gas depletion, water shortages, and climate change. Oil limits look very different from what most expect, with high prices leading to recession, and low prices leading to inadequate supply."

Converging Energy Crises – And How our Current Situation Differs from the Past

*Preparándonos para el colapso energético.*


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

¡Paga lo que te pido o lárgate! - Rankia

*¡Paga lo que te pido o lárgate!
* 

Han pasado 200 años desde que Napoleón lanzó su pronóstico. Y aquí estamos: Estados Unidos y la Federación Rusa siguen jugando al gato y al ratón, lanzándose pullas y maniobrando en la sombra para debilitarse mútuamente. 

Tras la debacle de la U.R.S.S., las élites de Moscú perdieron el control sobre medio planeta y el imperio implosionó. Los ánimos en la época de Yeltsin estaban por los suelos. Toda Europa del Este viró hacia Occidente; los Estados “vasallos” se independizaron y la Federación cosechó sonoras derrotas militares ante los rebeldes chechenos liderados por Dzhojar Dudáyev y Shamil Basayev. Boris Yeltsin poco podía hacer porque era un borracho sin remedio. Entregó el país a las mafias y sufrió un golpe de Estado por parte de los nostálgicos comunistas que casi lo desplaza del poder. Ése fue sin duda el momento más delicado. Los rusos esperaban que el presidente recurriera a la autoridad de su cargo para arreglar la situación de un plumazo. Pero no lo hizo… Prefirió pillar una buena cogorza y delegar sus responsabilidades en su chófer personal. Éste pobre hombre tuvo que enfrentarse a los parlamentarios sublevados. Y no lo hizo nada mal. En nombre del presidente hizo unas cuántas llamadas para asegurarse la lealtad del ejército. De modo que cuando Yeltin salió de su “coma etílico” sólo tuvo que firmar las órdenes pertinenentes para ponerlos en vereda. Rusia sobrevivió a ese caos. Aunque sobrecoje pensar que durante unos días el chófer del presidente tuviera al alcance el botón de las armas nucleares…

A finales de 1999 Yeltsin abandonó el poder. Ese movimiento pilló en bragas a todas las cancillerías occidentales. Causó verdadera sorpresa. Pero en Rusia la élite se apresuró a encontrarle un sustituto porque su popularidad entre los rusos sólo era del 2%; y también, porque el presidente podía palmarla de un día a otro a causa de una cirrosis. Nadie quería enfrentarse a un nuevo período de vacío de poder que retroalimentara las luchas intestinas y reanudará la agitación política y social que vivió la Federación tras la desaparición de la U.R.S.S. Así que a desgana, la Duma eligió a un ex agente del KGB que había hecho carrera en Berlín Este para que ocupara el cargo de Primer Ministro. Los parlamentarios ni siquiera sabían su nombre… Era el sexto personaje que ocupaba el cargo en poco más de 1 año. Se llamaba Vladímir Vladimírovich Putin. En su discurso de presentación ante la Duma, manifestó lo siguiente:

No puedo abarcar todas las tareas que enfrenta el gobierno en este discurso. Pero de una cosa estoy seguro; ninguna de esas tareas pueden realizarse sin la imposición de un orden y disciplina básicos en este país, sin el fortalecimiento de la cadena vertical.

Entre bostezos, los parlamentarios lo eligieron. Y a partir de entonces el nuevo mandatario se enfrentó a la hercúlea tarea de reformar y reorganizar la administración de un Estado moribundo que recientemente había impagado su deuda. 

Putin se puso manos a la obra. E inauguró una nueva política de Estado; la de ir siempre contra el más chulo de la clase. Es fácil entender por qué… Si tienes muchos enemigos y tus medios son escasos, es mejor concentrarse en los elementos más problemáticos; ya que cuando éstos sean derrotados, los demás entenderán “el mensaje” y se retirarán. Es una estrategia muy peligrosa porque puede salir mal –la política rusa no está para milongas-. Pero si sale bien, tienes el camino despejado para hacer y deshacer a tu antojo. Los chulos de la clase sobre todo eran 2: los rebeldes chechenos que campaban a sus anchas por el Cáucaso norte y los oligarcas que actuaban como virreyes, tanto dentro como fuera de las provincias, por la exigua presencia del Estado. A los primeros los sometió tras una durísima y larga campaña militar que terminó con la instauración de un gobierno títere favorable a sus intereses (hoy todos los líderes chechenos están muertos y los demás movimientos independentistas están en desbandada); y a los segundos los asedió con la Hacienda y con los tribunales que velan por la anticorrupción de la maquinaria estatal. 

Los oligarcas más poderosos plantaron cara. Controlaban las principales compañías energéticas del país y creían que podrían “comprar” la lealtad de los funcionarios del nuevo gobierno, del mismo modo en que lo habían hecho durante la época de Yeltsin. Sin duda, estaban equivocados. El dueño de Yukos, Mijaíl Jodorkovski, fue acusado de robo, de blanqueo de capitales y de evadir al fisco. Tras lo cúal perdió el control de la petrolera y fue confinado en una cárcel siberiana… A Boris Berezovski tampoco le fue mejor. Pero a diferencia de Jodorkovski pudo exiliarse en Londres. Desde allí juró venganza y conspiró en la sombra para derrocar a Putin junto a otros oligarcas descontentos. Su compañía se integró en Gazprom y bueno… El pasado año se ahorcó en su residencia londinense. 

Tras someter a los chechenos salafistas y a los oligarcas más inconformistas, el Kremlin restauró su autoridad en toda la Federación. El Estado multiplicó sus ingresos gracias a las exportaciones de materias primas y Putin pudo emprender una ambiciosa reforma de la administración y del ejército. O dicho de otro modo: fortaleció la cadena de mando vertical de la que habló en su discurso antes de ser elegido como Primer Ministro. Esta evolución ha suscitado críticas en Occidente; pues muchos políticos y analistas creen que Rusia está tratando de reverdecer los viejos laureles de la extinta Unión Soviética. Personalmente creo que esos temores son infundados, aunque es evidente que el país vive inmerso en una pseudo democracia donde las libertades individuales y colectivas están supeditadas a la realpolitik del Estado. En Europa nos cuesta entenderlo; tal vez porque no nos damos cuenta de que los rusos no son como nosotros. Ciertamente tienen apariencia occidental, pero su pueblo siempre se ha decantado por gobernantes fuertes cuyo proceder tiene más en común con los líderes orientales que con los políticos europeos. Vladimir Yakunin –otro antiguo miembro del KGB que forma parte de la camarilla íntima de Putin y que, como él, es un “orientalista” convencido-, definió así la situación de su país:

Rusia no está entre Europa y Asia. Europa y Asia están a la izquierda y a la derecha de Rusia. No somos un puente entre ellos, sino un espacio de civilización separado, donde Rusia une a las comunidades del este y del oeste.

Está claro, no? Gracias a los ingresos del gas y del petróleo, los rusos han recuperado el control sobre los países euroasiáticos que tradicionalmente tenían fuertes vínculos con Moscú. Han firmado tratados comerciales vinculantes con Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Uzbekistán y Armenia. También lo firmaron con la Ucrania de Yanukovich… Sin embargo tras el golpe de Estado patrocinado por los eurofascistas del Maidán ese acuerdo se ha evaporado y el país se desliza lenta e irreversible hacia la guerra civil. El tema de Ucrania tiene mucha miga porque es el escenario que eligieron los norteamericanos para frenar el avance de los rusos por Eurasia. El resultado es incierto porque el país tiene dos almas y porque en la Unión Europea no se ponen de acuerdo sobre las sanciones que hay que imponer a Moscú por el tema de Crimea. La postura arribista en contra de Moscú de los países bálticos y de Polonia está siendo contrarrestada por el pragmatismo de los alemanes. Por otro lado, la renovación del Parlamento Europeo tras las elecciones ha dado alas a algunos partidos de extrema derecha como el Frente Nacional de Marine Le Pen. La mayoría de estos partidos son pro Putin. Así que la situación en Ucrania tiene pinta de que va enquistarse hasta la partición final del país en dos mitades: la pro rusa y la pro europea. 

En cualquier caso, a causa de la ingerencia norteamericana en Ucrania, Europa ha perdido la oportunidad de crear un gran espacio comercial que fuera de Finisterre a Vladivostok. Serguéi Lavrov, el ministro de exteriores ruso lo ha expresado de la siguiente forma:

los acontecimientos del Maidán son el resultado natural de la expansión de la influencia de Occidente hacia el este, a expensas de los intereses de Rusia. Esa postura arruina una oportunidad histórica para tener un continente unificado.

Los europeístas convencidos como yo se tiran de los pelos… Los dirigentes europeos la han cagado hasta el fondo y estoy de acuerdo con el parecer de Henry Kissinger y de los ex cancilleres alemanes Gerhard Schröder y Helmut Schmidt de que hemos hecho el ridículo provocando a los rusos. En fin… Lo que va a pasar a continuación es que Putin dará rienda suelta a su alma “orientalista” y fortalecerá las relaciones con los países de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS). 

*La Cuestión Energética
* 

No tengo ninguna duda de que las tensiones energéticas están detrás de todas las tensiones geopolíticas mundiales. La situación es muy compleja porque el mundo se está dividiendo en dos grupos cada vez más diferenciados. Por un lado tenemos a los países deudores; o sea, todo Occidente (Estados Unidos, Japón y la Unión Europea con su banca quebrada). Y por el otro a las naciones acreedoras. Básicamente los BRICS y los países reunidos en la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái. *El papel de los BRICS como compradores de la deuda norteamericana tiene los días contados porque Estados Unidos está empeñado en recrear una nueva “Guerra Fría” que le ofrezca la excusa para impagar su deuda mediante una gran devaluación del dólar como ya hizo en 1971. Ni rusos, ni chinos están comprando T-bonds; es más, los venden y adquieren oro en su lugar. Naturalmente esto es un gran inconveniente para la FED; está en pleno tapering y para no “perder la cara” ante la comunidad internacional se ve en la obligación de comprarlos de “estranquis” a través de Bélgica*. De este modo evita la subida del yield que amenaza con cortocircuitar la fantasmal recuperación de la economía norteamericana (es evidente que están en recesión, el PIB creció un escuálido 0’1% en el primer trimestre, pero seria del -1% sin el aporte del Obamacare). Si queréis saber lo que está pasando de verdad en la economía norteamericana y lo que nos espera, os recomiendo que veáis el documental Inequality for all de Robert Reich.

Watch online full movi: Inequality for All (2013), for free | FFilms.org

[YOUTUBE]q-rpkZe2OEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MsxsQNm4G8Q[/YOUTUBE]

El endeudamiento del primer mundo, que va camino de ser el segundo… Es un problema para los países productores de materias primas porque Occidente se ahoga en deudas que lastran su crecimiento económico. Las bajas tasas de interés evitan el impago, aunque está música no durará para siempre. Lo que tendrían que hacer es subir los tipos a corto plazo para que los bancos se animen a prestar. Si tu economía está desapalancada –como en Alemania- no hay ningún problema en hacerlo, pero el resto del mundo no quiere implementar esta medida porque teme hundirse en una nueva Gran Depresión. 







Crecimiento de la deuda pública y privada por países durante el período 2007-2012 (ahora las cosas están peor)

Gracias a la flexibilización cuantitativa, la FED, el BoE, el BoJ y el BCE han alejado el peligro del default. De momento… Su postura es comprensible. *Sin embargo la devaluación monetaria desalienta el interés de los BRICS por nuestros bonos y fomenta la economía especulativa tanto en la renta fija como en la renta variable. La especulación no es mala per se… Pero tras 6 años de impresión indiscriminada de dinero, la economía productiva languidece por el empuje de la rentabilidad en las rentas de capital. Es evidente que se están produciendo asignaciones erróneas de capital: por qué invertir en una pyme cuando puedes ganar mucho más en bolsa? Todo el mundo está metido en este juego. Los bancos también. Sin crédito las pequeñas y medianas empresas tienen que reducir los salarios o echar a gente para sostener la viabilidad de su negocio. Lo cuál se traduce en una caída generalizada del consumo que lastra el crecimiento económico y la mejora de la recaudación fiscal de nuestros gobiernos que están endeudados hasta las cejas*.

*Así que si seguimos con los QE mal, muy mal. Y si subimos los tipos de interés puede que nos hundamos en una depresión en toda regla. Como la mayoría de los Bancos Centrales no quieren quitas “a la griega” y las deudas siguen aumentando, lo más probable es que en algún momento de los próximos 3 años veamos brutales devaluaciones monetarias que nos traerán inflación o hiperinflación. Que pintan bastos lo demuestra el hecho de que la FED se está planteando incrementar las compras de T-bonds y que el BCE le dé vueltas a un QE a la europea o que en la próxima reunión de junio deje los tipos de los depósitos bancarios en negativo (lo cuál es un impuesto indirecto a la ciudadanía para que recapitalice a los bancos)*.

Mientras tanto, se entiende el malestar de los BRICS. Y de los rusos, en partircular. La caída del consumo en Occidente lastra el precio de las materias primas y encarece los costes de producción.







Bolsa USA
El precio del oro, del cobre y del trigo cae en medio de la exhuberancia irracional de los mercados: burbujón a la vista!!

*Dónde más se nota esa disonancia entre los precios que paga el mercado y los precios que tendría que pagar para que los productores no pierdan dinero, es en el sector energético. Ni Estados Unidos, ni Japón, ni la Unión Europea pueden pagar más por el gas o por el petróleo porque sinó sus economías se van a pique. Es más, hay claros indicios de que nuestras entidades financieras manipulan los precios a la baja para evitar tener que pagar más (la oscilación de los precios del petróleo Brent en ciclos regulares de 40 días es muy sospechosa). Por cierto, para los “adoradores del fracking”: Los Angeles Times ha publicado recientemente un artículo en el que la Administración de Información de Energía de EE.UU. acaba de reconocer que las reservas probadas de petróleo de esquisto recuperable en el yacimiento de Monterrey (California) se reducen del 96 al 6%. Teniendo en cuenta que en este lugar se encuentran 2/3 del petróleo de esquisto norteamericano, parece evidente que estamos ante otra burbuja patrocinada por Wall Street y que la susodicha “independencia energética de EE.UU.” acaba de morir antes de nacer. Menudo mundo de tahúres…!*

Occidente ni quiere ni puede pagar más por la energía. Esto es un problema para los países productores porque les transfiere la factura de la crisis. La mayoría de ellos agacha la cabeza y apechuga con las consecuencias porque no pueden influir en el mercado, mientras sus sociedades se descomponen a medida que aumenta la carga fiscal y se encarece el coste de la vida. En este sentido, Brasil es un caso paradigmático. Sin embargo hay un país que no va a rendirse sin luchar. Me refiero claro está, a la Federación Rusa. Hay que ponerse en la piel de Vladímir Putin para entender la lógica de sus maniobras geopolíticas. El precio que la Unión Europea paga por el gas ruso apenas supera el coste de extracción; y para colmo de males, los europeos y los estadounidenses dan un golpe de Estado en Ucrania para instalar a una panda de neonazis resentidos que hacen alarde de su “morosidad”. En resumidas cuentas: la Unión Europea paga lo mínimo por el gas y además se dedica a promover gobiernos morosos que no quieren pagar las facturas. Venga hombre! Esto es inaceptable… Estoy seguro que en el Kremlin tienen muy claro que el colapso de la U.R.S.S. se produjo por la severa caída del precio del crudo durante los años 80; una experiencia que no piensan repetir. En aquél entonces Arabia Saudí aumentó la producción para inducir la caída del precio del crudo y, con ello, ayudar a Estados Unidos durante la Guerra Fría. La alianza del petrodólar tuvo bastante éxito, porque la industria petrolera soviética implosionó al ser incapaz de repercutir sus costes en el precio del crudo. 

Tras la anexión de Crimea y la ingerencia rusa en el este de Ucrania –imaginaria o no-, Estados Unidos y los miembros más exaltados de la Unión Europea están buscando excusas para imponer sanciones que puedan dañar a la economía rusa. Sin duda están intentando reproducir la estrategia que tanto éxito les dio durante la Guerra Fría; sólo que ahora, en lugar de aumentar la producción petrolífera para derribar los precios –eso es imposible hoy en día-, buscan la depreciación del rublo y la salida de los capitales extranjeros que invierten en su sector energético. Esta estrategia es muy peligrosa porque pone a los rusos contra la espada y la pared. De momento Putin se lo está tomando con calma porque espera que los alemanes pongan orden en el gallinero de Bruselas. Pero si las sanciones siguen adelante… Bueno, no quiero ni pensarlo. La situación en Ucrania seria lo de menos. Entonces Rusia podría presionar a los europeos cerrando el grifo del gas, del petróleo y del uranio enriquecido que exporta a las centrales nucleares occidentales. Ahora mismo Europa no tiene alternativa al gas siberiano. Y si nuestros dirigentes se empeñan en jugar partidas comerciales de suma cero, todos perderemos. 

*La Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái
* 

Mientras los europeos discuten entre ellos, Putin acaba de firmar con los chinos uno de los mayores contratos de gas de la historia. La noticia corre estos días por la prensa y pone en evidencia que la alianza entre Rusia y China va viento en popa y a toda vela. 

Nadie sabe a ciencia cierta los detalles del contrato. Aunque parece ser que la Federación Rusa exportará al gigante asiático 38.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año durante los próximos 30 años (o 50 años en las estimaciones más optimistas). El aumento exponencial de la demanda china en la presente década ha facilitado el acuerdo que llevaba más de 10 años negociándose. Evidentemente los chinos pagarán más por ese gas que los europeos, porque sinó a los rusos no les salen las cuentas… Aunque también podría ser que pagaran lo mismo y, a cambio, financiaran la construcción de los oleoductos que empezarán a operar a pleno rendimiento en 2018. Esto le da a la Unión Europea tres años y medio para ordenar su marasmo energético. Pasado ese período los rusos estarán en una posición de fortaleza y podrán exigirle a los europeos el precio del gas que les dé la gana: “Paga lo que te pido o lárgate!”. Y a nadie le importará que, debido a nuestros problemas financieros, no podamos pagar más por el gas sin correr el riesgo de recaer de nuevo en la recesión por el sobrecoste de la factura energética.







Consumo Energía per Cápita

El aumento del consumo en China permite la venta de gas a precios más elevados

Este megacontrato se realizará en moneda nacional, sean rublos o yuanes y evitará el uso del dólar en los intercambios comerciales. Esta política es consecuente con las medidas tomadas por la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái. Dicho organismo fue fundado en abril de 1996 por Rusia, China, Kazajistán, Uzbekistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán. Con el paso de los años ha ejercido una gran fuerza gravitatoria sobre los BRICS y actualmente países como la Índia, Brasil, Pakistán, Bielorrusia e Irán están en diferentes fases de negociación para su ingreso como miembros de pleno derecho. La OCS pretende dinamizar las relaciones comerciales y militares de sus miembros; así como los intercambios comerciales en moneda nacional y la creación de instituciones y vehículos financieros al margen del FMI y del Banco Mundial. *Supone la mayor amenaza para la hegemonía del dólar desde que los aliados aceptaron su supremacía tras la conferencia de Bretton Woods (1944)*.

El objetivo a largo plazo de la OCS es consolidar una zona de libre comercio que englobaría al 40% de la población mundial. Aunque en su acta fundacional declara que no es una alianza hecha contra otras naciones o regiones y se adhiere al principio de transparencia, la mayoría de los analistas internacionales considera que uno de sus principales objetivos es el de servir de contrapeso a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos para evitar conflictos que justifiquen la intervención estadounidense en regiones limítrofes de China y Rusia. Tras los acontecimientos de Ucrania, la administración de Obama ha violado ese objetivo y ha resucitado el ánimo anticolonialista de los BRICS y actualmente asistimos a una vorágine de intercambios comerciales entre China, Rusia e Irán. 

Hace unos días, Putin declaró su asombro por lo rápido que están yendo las cosas en el seno de la OCS. Y uno se pregunta que pasará con el tinglado del petrodólar cuando China le exija a Arabia Saudita el pago del crudo con yuanes (porque a estas alturas, China ya debe ser el primer socio comercial del país árabe por delante de Estados Unidos). En cualquier caso, el desarrollo de la OCS es incompatible con el mantenimiento del dólar como divisa de referencia internacional. *En los próximos años, en algún momento la gente se dará cuenta de la importancia de esta fractura y el dólar sufrirá una brutal devaluación que sumirá a Estados Unidos en una severa recesión económica aderezada con inflación o hiperinflación. Aunque bien pudiera ser que los yanquees decidan devaluar antes, quién sabe? Por aquello de que “lo maté porque era mío”*.

Gail Tverberg cree que si el dólar pierde su posición de supremacía los BRICS lo lamentarán porque el mundo perderá gran parte de la demanda estadounidense. Para los países productores de materias primas como Rusia esto seria un gran inconveniente porque en un entorno claramente deflacionista no podrían repercutir los costes de producción en el precio final de sus exportaciones. Así que en un escenario semejante lo pasarían realmente mal… El análisis de Tverberg es interesantísimo e invita a profundas reflexiones. Pero claro: hoy es hoy y mañana… Mañana no existe.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jun 2014)

Hola gente 

El documental ese de arriba en español:

Inequality for all [Subs Español Online] | Documentary.es

Saludos


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (2 Jun 2014)

No intervengo mucho en este hilo, aunque lo sigo casi diariamente, por que poco o nada mas voy a aportar a los consejos ya vertidos en el.

Tras lo sucedido en la Europeas y con la abdicacion del Rey producida hoy, creo que estamos traspasando la delgada linea roja que mantiene a Hispanistan en esta calma chica, en esa olla que poco a poco va subiendo de temperatura y vamos a cruzar en breve un punto de no retorno.

Estamos mas cerca del madmax de lo que os imaginais. Tened cuidado ahi fuera.....


----------



## burbujadetrufas (2 Jun 2014)

BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM dijo:


> No intervengo mucho en este hilo, aunque lo sigo casi diariamente, por que poco o nada mas voy a aportar a los consejos ya vertidos en el.
> 
> Tras lo sucedido en la Europeas y con la abdicacion del Rey producida hoy, creo que estamos traspasando la delgada linea roja que mantiene a Hispanistan en esta calma chica, en esa olla que poco a poco va subiendo de temperatura y vamos a cruzar en breve un punto de no retorno.
> 
> Estamos mas cerca del madmax de lo que os imaginais. Tened cuidado ahi fuera.....



Joer... cuando he oído lo del Rey, también he pensado en el madmax, palabrita del niño Jesús...


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> El documental ese de arriba en español:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Actualizado en 6.2.52


----------



## El Promotor Inmobiliario (2 Jun 2014)

Que tozuda es la realidad amigo Bertok:

El empleo de las grandes empresas crece en abril por tercer mes consecutivo | Euribor
La deuda de las familias vuelve a bajar en abril y se mantiene en el menor nivel desde 2006 | Euribor
Las ventas de coches suben en mayo casi un 17% | Noticias | Autopista.es
El PMI manufacturero de España muestra expectativas positivas para el futuro


Próximamente datos del paro de mayo


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2014)

El Promotor Inmobiliario dijo:


> Que tozuda es la realidad amigo Bertok:
> 
> El empleo de las grandes empresas crece en abril por tercer mes consecutivo | Euribor
> La deuda de las familias vuelve a bajar en abril y se mantiene en el menor nivel desde 2006 | Euribor
> ...



No le creo.

No ensucie el hilo.


----------



## sirpask (3 Jun 2014)

Mañana dicen que habrá 160.000 nuevos afiliados a la S.S., pero estoy seguro que va a haber trampa, Mayo sin Semana Santa, ni una climatologia buena, es imposible que tenga tantas afiliaciones y las que haya deben ser las minimas.
¿por que se hacen estas trampas al Solitario? Pues solo se me ocurre que a Europa y al FMI se le estan hinchando las pelotas de que haya tanta casta, tantas regiones, tantas provincias... y mas aun cuando Francia va a reducir 1/3 sus provincias.

Hay elite que va a pasar de comer marisco a caritas directamente sin pasar por la casilla de salida, como mucho por la casilla de ir a la carcel.

Que nos vamos hacia un Mad Max es claro, pero ya veremos que tipo de Mad Max. 
Por cierto, en Discovery estaban echando un documental sobre el soly las tormentas solares. Podriamos quedarnos un mes sin energia...
Por una parte no nos vendria mal a esta sociedad un mes de humildad.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2014)

Día importante en el mono droghi nos ha indicado por qué hay que tener el Plan B perfectamente armado.

La deuda es el demonio


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2014)

La deuda pública y la desesperada situación de muchos impulsan los datos de empleo - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*La deuda pública y la desesperada situación de muchos impulsan los datos de empleo*

Pese a los buenos datos de empleo,* la economía sigue estancada y se confirma que sólo se sostiene gracias a la deuda*

La tesis defendida por el Gobierno –que unos durísimos ajustes han llevado a España a salir en volandas de la crisis– no resiste el más somero análisis imparcial. La interpretación del Gobierno, digna de un guion de Expediente X, se basa en la teoría económica clásica de que el alto paro haría que bajaran salarios, mejorando con la competitividad empresarial y a su vez la demanda externa. Ambos factores harían bajar el paro y el incremento de la demanda externa haría crecer la economía. Pero la realidad nos demuestra que sólo está sucediendo, y de forma muy parcial, la primera parte de la ecuación, es decir, bajada salarial, pero desgraciadamente centrada en el sector servicios, que poco tiene que pintar en la demanda externa y en los nuevos contratos. De ahí el aumento en el empleo que estamos viendo últimamente: muchos contratos pero con abundancia del empleo a tiempo parcial y muy mal pagado que muchas personas no tienen más remedio que aceptar. Por eso, apenas se está viendo incremento en la renta salarial real ni en la recaudación de la Seguridad Social.

Veamos en el siguiente gráfico lo que está pasando de verdad con la competitividad exterior española en los datos del Banco de España.







Cuanto más alta sea la cifra de la escala (actualmente en 112,6), peor es la competitividad de nuestras exportaciones. Y en estos momentos está en uno de los peores puntos desde que comenzó la crisis en 2007, e incluso se ha deteriorado levemente en los últimos dos años y medio, concretamente un 1,4%. *Este dato por sí solo desmiente totalmente las tesis del Gobierno respecto al aumento de la competitividad de la economía*, que inexplicablemente siguen repitiendo muchos analistas sin siquiera haberse molestado en mirar los datos. Esto coincide con la lamentable evolución del sector exterior en los cuatro últimos trimestres, que ha pasado de contribuir con un 2,4% del PIB a la economía a restar un 0,2% en el último trimestre. Exactamente lo contrario de lo que debería haber ocurrido de ser ciertas las tesis gubernamentales. Una vez más hay muchos economistas que en un alarde de ceguera cognitiva siguen defendiendo al Gobierno aun teniendo una evidencia palmaria como esta delante de sus ojos.

*Ha sido, pues, la demanda interna la causa de la estabilización de la economía, y lo más terrible y preocupante es que esa demanda ha sido impulsada por los flujos financieros procedentes del exterior hacia bonos y letras del Tesoro*. Esto lo vemos claramente en la evolución de la deuda neta exterior de España, que se ha incrementado en un 7% del PIB en los últimos seis trimestres, mientras la deuda en manos de extranjeros se incrementaba en 121.000 millones de euros entre julio de 2012 y marzo de 2014. Hablemos claro: *el Gobierno está vendiendo el país a pedazos para sostener una economía destrozada por años de corrupción política*.







El problema económico de España se ve cada vez más claramente que tiene una raíz política. *Unas élites extractivas representadas por la mayor parte del Ibex y los dos grandes partidos se dedican a controlar los mercados más lucrativos extorsionando a los clientes y a los pequeños proveedores y lo apuntalan y sostienen con el control del poder legislativo y el ejecutivo. Las puertas giratorias trabajan a toda velocidad con la mayor desfachatez y los ciudadanos reciben a cambio de unos impuestos enormes unos penosos servicios públicos, mientras que las pequeñas empresas se ven asfixiadas por los mismos altísimos impuestos, las regulaciones hechas por y para los grandes no les dejan apenas moverse y la financiación, controlada por el mismo entramado corrupto, se les da con cuentagotas y a unos tipos usurarios*.

El régimen se halla en tal estado de decadencia que salta a la vista que no puede regenerarse. El actual remozado al que atónitos estamos asistiendo los ciudadanos sin que a nadie parezca importarle nuestra opinión no servirá para nada. *A día de hoy sólo restan dos opciones: la ruina o la ruptura*.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2014)

Tito Casey saluda a la afición

[YOUTUBE]jvym8whM7Y4[/YOUTUBE]

Suerte


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

La burbuja del fracking sólo ha sido posible y promovida por el dinero barato de la FED. Los negocios se arruinan y es cuestión de poco tiempo que disminuya la producción, se eleven los precios y tengamos una nueva depresión justo con los principales mercados mundiales en zona de máximos.

Viene el armageddon.

La deuda pesa mucho y es impagable. *No queda otra que aplicar quitas y colapsar bancos quitando los ahorros a los depositantes*.

Shakeout Threatens Shale Patch as Frackers Go for Broke - Bloomberg

*Shakeout Threatens Shale Patch as Frackers Go for Broke
* 







The U.S. shale patch is facing a shakeout as drillers struggle to keep pace with the relentless spending needed to get oil and gas out of the ground.

*Shale debt has almost doubled over the last four years while revenue has gained just 5.6 percent, according to a Bloomberg News analysis of 61 shale drillers. A dozen of those wildcatters are spending at least 10 percent of their sales on interest compared with Exxon Mobil Corp.’s 0.1 percent.*

“The list of companies that are financially stressed is considerable,” said Benjamin Dell, managing partner of Kimmeridge Energy, a New York-based alternative asset manager focused on energy. “Not everyone is going to survive. We’ve seen it before.”

Some investors are already bailing out. On May 23, Loews Corp. (L), the holding company run by New York’s Tisch family, said it is weighing the sale of HighMount Exploration & Production LLC, its oil and natural gas subsidiary, at a loss.

HighMount lost $20 million in the first three months of the year, after being unprofitable in 2013 and 2012, Loews said it its financial reports. As with much of the industry, HighMount has shifted its focus to oil after natural gas prices plunged and has struggled to find sites worth developing, company records show.

Mary Skafidas, a spokeswoman for Loews, declined comment.

In a measure of the *shale industry’s financial burden, debt hit $163.6 billion in the first quarter, according to company records compiled by Bloomberg on 61 exploration and production companies that target oil and natural gas trapped in deep underground layers of rock*. And companies including Forest Oil Corp. (FST), Goodrich Petroleum Corp. (GDP) and Quicksilver Resources Inc. (KWK) racked up interest expense of more than 20 percent.

*Production Declines
*
Quicksilver acknowledges the company is over-leveraged, said David Erdman, a spokesman for Quicksilver. The company’s interest expense equaled almost 45 percent of revenue in the first quarter. “We have taken concrete measures to reduce debt,” he said.

Drillers are caught in a bind. *They must keep borrowing to pay for exploration needed to offset the steep production declines typical of shale wells*. At the same time, investors have been pushing companies to cut back. Spending tumbled at 26 of the 61 firms examined. For companies that can’t afford to keep drilling, less oil coming out means less money coming in, accelerating the financial tailspin.

*Interest Expenses
*
“Interest expenses are rising,” said Virendra Chauhan, an oil analyst with Energy Aspects in London. “The risk for shale producers is that because of the production decline rates, you constantly have elevated capital expenditures.”

Chauhan wrote a report last year titled *“The Other Tale of Shale” that showed interest expenses are gobbling up a growing share of revenue at 35 companies he studied. Interest expense for the 61 companies examined by Bloomberg totalled almost $2 billion in the first quarter, 4.1 percent of revenue, up from 2.3 percent four years ago.*

The drilling spree boosted U.S. oil production to 8.4 million barrels a day, 16 percent more than a year ago and the highest since 1986. Growth has been driven by advances in horizontal drilling and hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, which unlocked crude and natural gas trapped in formations like North Dakota’s Bakken shale or the Marcellus in the U.S. northeast.

*Costly Gains
*
The gains haven’t come cheaply. Goodrich said earlier this month that it’s trying to whittle its well costs in the Tuscaloosa Marine Shale down to $11.5 million apiece. The $1.1 billion company, based in Houston, spent almost $52 million more than it earned in the first quarter.

The company has enough money to cover its 2014 capital needs and is working with its board to fund 2015 as it ramps up drilling, spokesman Daniel Jenkins said in an e-mail.

A successful well announced last month has propelled Goodrich shares to $25.34, more than double the 2014 low of $12.28.

While borrowing to spend is typical of start-up companies, it’s not always sustainable. Forest Oil, where interest expense totaled 27 percent of revenue in the first quarter, in February reported disappointing well results, and warned that it might run afoul of its debt agreements. Forest on May 6 announced a plan to sell itself to Sabine Oil & Gas LLC in an all-stock transaction. Denver-based Forest declined to put a value on the deal. The company declined comment. Shares have declined 39 percent so far this year.

*Eagle Ford
*
Zaza Energy Corp. (ZAZA), which got its start as a joint venture with Hess Corp. (HES), bought up oil rights in the Eagle Ford shale field and the nearby Eaglebine in South Texas, near the heart of the U.S. oil boom. Its first quarter revenue fell short of interest expense. The firm’s accountants in March voiced “substantial doubt” about the Houston-based company’s ability to stay afloat.

Hess, which dissolved the partnership almost two years ago, lost money on the deal. And its foray into what has turned out to be the biggest shale play in the U.S. prompted Elliott Management Corp., billionaire Paul Singer’s investment firm, to oust John Hess last year from the chairmanship of a company his father founded more than 80 years ago. Zaza has since entered into a joint venture with EOG Resources Inc. in Houston, one of the few shale companies to bring in more cash than it spends. Zaza’s shares have declined 28 percent this year.

“We are now significantly increasing our production volumes and revenue,” said Todd A. Brooks, president and chief executive officer.

*Negative Outlook
*
Swift Energy Co. (SFY) has slowed drilling while trying to sell acreage or find a partner to shoulder some of the costs. The company on May 6 announced a $175 million joint venture with a unit of a government-controlled energy company in Indonesia. The proceeds will be used to help pay down debt. The deal announcement still didn’t stop Standard & Poor’s from cutting Swift’s credit rating on May 15 and tagging the company with a negative outlook. Shares have declined 19 percent so far this year.

“Traditionally we’ve been a financially conservative company,” said Bruce Vincent, president of Houston-based Swift. “We’ve become more leveraged than we historically have been and we’ve become uncomfortable with that.”


----------



## Comodoro (15 Jun 2014)

Son taaaaaaaaaantos años esperando el madmax que yo ya no creo en nada. No creo en los datos que apuntan a la recuperación, pero tampoco creo que esto se hunda ya.

Parece que, aunque se han empecinado en hundir el país y la economía, no lo han conseguido y siempre hay una manera de tirar para delante, aunque sea engañando y falseando datos, o mediante la deuda.

Les funciona!

Esto es como tu primo el bala perdida. Tú estudiando y él fumando porros y en el parque. Tú trabajando y ahorrando y él trapicheando, sin hacer nada, sin horarios, saliendo y entrando cuando quiere. Tú, aguantando a tu jefe y pagando impuestos, siendo un esclavo modelo.
Siempre se decía que tú eras el responsable y te irían bien las cosas y a tu primo el porrero mal. Pues pasan lo años y, asombrosamente, tu primo sigue ahí, hace alguna ñapa de vez en cuando, en negro, y recibe ayudas con las que vive de lujo para lo poco que trabaja. Tú te deslomas todos los días para llevar un sueldo a casa, el cual te expolian vía impuestos. Impuestos que van para pagar ayudas como la de tu primo.
Tu primo ya tiene dos churumbeles, por los que le dan jugosas ayudas. Suma y sigue. Tú no puedes darte ese lujo. Casi no puedes ni tener novia.

Quién lo diría! Pues sí, a tu primo no le van las cosas tan mal como le vaticinaban y a ti no te van tan bien como la lógica diría.

Las economías son parecidas. A la economía española no le va tan mal como le pronosticaban. Es una mierda de economía, es cierto, pero va tirando y nunca cae, porque siempre hay alguien que le pague unas rondas o le conceda una ayudita por su mala cabeza.

Al final se premia a la cigarra y se machaca a la hormiga. a la hormiga se la machaca vía impuestos, vía trabajos esclavos, vía precios de casas, etc. A la cigarra se la premia por ser un porrero, vago y maleante.

Lo que quiero decir s que la lógica dicta una cosa y la realidad es otra. La economía española y la mundial deberían llevar años más que quebradas, pero ahí siguen. No interesa que caigan y las mantienen vivas pase lo que pase.

Yo creía que en el 2008 esto se venía abajo y no pasó nada. Y ahí siguen dándolo todo, diciendo que ahora vamos a por la championjjjsss lij de la economía.

Yo moralmente estoy hasta los huevos ya y creo que la lógica no sirve para nada. Ves gente sana y deportista con enfermedades muy chungas y luego tíos gordos, que comen mierda, fuman, beben, y aguantan lo que sea. No tiene lógica.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Son taaaaaaaaaantos años esperando el madmax que yo ya no creo en nada. No creo en los datos que apuntan a la recuperación, pero tampoco creo que esto se hunda ya.
> 
> Parece que, aunque se han empecinado en hundir el país y la economía, no lo han conseguido y siempre hay una manera de tirar para delante, aunque sea engañando y falseando datos, o mediante la deuda.
> 
> ...



EL mad max ya está bien presente entre buena parte de la población española que no tienen para alimentar a sus hijos (segundo país de la UE en malnutrición infantil).

El mad max también ha llegado para centenares de miles de familias que viven al amparo de la pensión de la vieja, a la que cuidan con esmero cuando no la conservan momificada en la butaca del salón.

Sin esa pensión, la mendicidad está a 2 pasos. 

Respecto a la comparación que haces entre el responsable y el primo bala perdida, ese es el drama de esta generación: que ganó el bala perdida porque el corrupto aparato castuzo extrae renta de quién la genera / tiene que no es otro que el asalariado por cuenta ajena.

No me cansaré de repetirlo: *vienen varias décadas de polarización social, de represión financiera, de apaleamiento de la renta del trabajo vs la renta del capital ... Trabajar para comer*.

*Sólo hay opción fuera del sistema, pero el camino es largo*


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Jun 2014)

> Esto es como tu primo el bala perdida. Tú estudiando y él fumando porros y en el parque. Tú trabajando y ahorrando y él trapicheando, sin hacer nada, sin horarios, saliendo y entrando cuando quiere. Tú, aguantando a tu jefe y pagando impuestos, siendo un esclavo modelo.
> Siempre se decía que tú eras el responsable y te irían bien las cosas y a tu primo el porrero mal. Pues pasan lo años y, asombrosamente, tu primo sigue ahí, hace alguna ñapa de vez en cuando, en negro, y recibe ayudas con las que vive de lujo para lo poco que trabaja. Tú te deslomas todos los días para llevar un sueldo a casa, el cual te expolian vía impuestos. Impuestos que van para pagar ayudas como la de tu primo.
> Tu primo ya tiene dos churumbeles, por los que le dan jugosas ayudas. Suma y sigue. Tú no puedes darte ese lujo. Casi no puedes ni tener novia



Totalmente de acuerdo. Es más, es lo que opino yo que se quiere hacer con la inmigración. Al final cuando a todos nos hagan la tábula rasa de la RBU el nigeriano que entró ilegal hace 6 años tendrá lo mismo que el pringrao que se sacó un doctorado. Los dos 426 y a correr.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Es más, es lo que opino yo que se quiere hacer con la inmigración. Al final cuando a todos nos hagan la tábula rasa de la RBU el nigeriano que entró ilegal hace 6 años tendrá lo mismo que el pringrao que se sacó un doctorado. Los dos 426 y a correr.



Tu voto valdrá lo mismo que el del otro, que el del viejales que vota su pensión, que el del gitanaco que vende ajos a la puerta de casa, que el castuzo que cobra 5000 lerdos al mes, que cualquier retarded paguitero ...


----------



## Comodoro (15 Jun 2014)

Claro Bertok, pues eso es lo peor que nos puede pasar, que nos vayan cociendo poco a poco y se nos pasen los años y las ilusiones.

Lo mejor que podía pasar es que hubiese un gran guano que lo destruyese todo y desde ahí crear algo nuevo. Lo que no puede ser es irse arrastrando por el suelo e ir sobreviviendo mientras te haces viejo, y ves que cada año el nivel de vida disminuye, camino a Venezuela. Eso es renunciar desde ya a todas tus ilusiones y abocarte a ser un parias.

Si no hay una caída del sistema financiero y se limpia toda la mierda y se empieza desde cero, estamos abocados a tener una vida de penurias y sin futuro.

Es un mad max de baja intensidad, de andar por casa, apretar la tuerca un poco más cada año y así hacerlo menos traumático, de forma que la peña no se dé cuenta y se rebele. 

Cada generación baja un peldaño en su nivel de vida y, literalmente sin darte cuenta, estás al nivel de Venezuela.

Yo ya estoy perdiendo la esperanza de un cambio brusco y eso es lo peor que puede pasar.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (15 Jun 2014)

Yo también vengo reculando del mad-max desde hace un tiempo (algo menos de un par de años a esta parte), pero me ha pasado algo que espero que seguro le ha pasado a más gente: por el camino, he vislumbrado algo de libertad (no depender del sistema financiero, ni energético ni mucho menos político)... La autosuficiencia. La no dependencia....La libertad con mayúsculas, cojones.

Demasiados años comiendo la sopa boba sólo hicieron de mi una persona obediente y pacífica...no problemática. Dócil. Justo lo que estaban buscando. Pero mis años de creencia ciega en el mad-maxismo me abrieron los ojos. La vida es otra cosa.....no esa mierda de: cásate, cómprate una casa, un coche, un vídeo, ten 2 hijos y paga y paga y paga todo eso. No te salgas del sistema, que lo perderás todo...

Así que todavía ando por esos lares: me importa 3 mierdas que no haya colapso financiero o energético.....camino hacia la autosuficiencia, ya no por necesidad, sino por placer y convicción personal...

Creo que me he explicado como el culo, pero seguro que me habéis entendido...


----------



## Ataqueitor (15 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tu voto valdrá lo mismo que el del otro, que el del viejales que vota su pensión, que el del gitanaco que vende ajos a la puerta de casa, que el castuzo que cobra 5000 lerdos al mes, que cualquier retarded paguitero ...



Se llama democracia y sufragio universal: un hombre, un voto. ¿Queremos volver al sistema de estamentos previo a la revolución francesa? Cuidado con lo que deseáis, no sea que se haga realidad.


----------



## outzider (15 Jun 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Son taaaaaaaaaantos años esperando el madmax que yo ya no creo en nada. No creo en los datos que apuntan a la recuperación, pero tampoco creo que esto se hunda ya.
> 
> Parece que, aunque se han empecinado en hundir el país y la economía, no lo han conseguido y siempre hay una manera de tirar para delante, aunque sea engañando y falseando datos, o mediante la deuda.
> 
> ...



Y lo más asombroso es que una y otra vez las hormigas votan a las cigarras, a millones :XX: Porque las cigarras les tienen metido el miedo en el cuerpo con la protección social que les han convencido de que necesitan y bla bla bla.


----------



## ignacio28 (15 Jun 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Son taaaaaaaaaantos años esperando el madmax que yo ya no creo en nada. No creo en los datos que apuntan a la recuperación, pero tampoco creo que esto se hunda ya.
> 
> Parece que, aunque se han empecinado en hundir el país y la economía, no lo han conseguido y siempre hay una manera de tirar para delante, aunque sea engañando y falseando datos, o mediante la deuda.
> 
> ...



amén a todo lo que escribes, si pudiese darte dos gracias te las daba :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Yo también vengo reculando del mad-max desde hace un tiempo (algo menos de un par de años a esta parte), pero me ha pasado algo que espero que seguro le ha pasado a más gente: por el camino, he vislumbrado algo de libertad (no depender del sistema financiero, ni energético ni mucho menos político)... La autosuficiencia. La no dependencia....La libertad con mayúsculas, cojones.
> 
> Demasiados años comiendo la sopa boba sólo hicieron de mi una persona obediente y pacífica...no problemática. Dócil. Justo lo que estaban buscando. Pero mis años de creencia ciega en el mad-maxismo me abrieron los ojos. La vida es otra cosa.....no esa mierda de: cásate, cómprate una casa, un coche, un vídeo, ten 2 hijos y paga y paga y paga todo eso. No te salgas del sistema, que lo perderás todo...
> 
> ...



Se me saltan las lágrimas al leerte. !!! Sal de mi cuerpo, burbujo !!!

Has resumido con maestría mucha miles de páginas de este foro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jun 2014)

Hola gente

Como os veo un pelín bajos de moral madmaxita, os dejo esta maravilla de un paisano canario, creo que os va gustar.

Es catastrofologo, un estudioso del tema catastrófico, epidemiólogo y organizador de eventos no buscados por la población (esto último me lo he inventado).

Con este manual os replanteareis vuestros planes de emergencia.

Scribd 

Que viene de aquí:

Imagina Canarias

Que en su base viene de aquí:

Resilience Maps - Simple Critical Infrastructure Maps

Creo que os va a gustar el concepto "respuesta flexible"

Haber si encuentro los planes contra catástrofes de el ayuntamiento de Santa Cruz de Tenerife.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

Guardaros todos los enlaces del 2º post.

El día menos pensado la censura se lo lleva todo por delante.

Y cada uno que haga lo que pueda.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

Del imperio nos venden el capitalismo más salvaje, la opulencia de las costas, el fenómeno del fracking .... pero la realidad es bien distinta.

La clase media esta siendo TOTALMENTE ANIQUILADA.

El imperio será una ratonera, con +4 millones de preppers abriéndose paso para sobrevivir 8:8:8:

[YOUTUBE]NBdu6uhrNno[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zZxjb4gB93A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jun 2014)

Un poco de humor:

Un buen madmax con aniquilación de la clase media:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST262ZbNcos&feature=youtu.be

Saludos


----------



## Comodoro (15 Jun 2014)

Si vamos por el mismo camino que Venezuela, nos esperan 30-40 años de sufrida espera y cuesta bajo.


----------



## timi (15 Jun 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Claro Bertok, pues eso es lo peor que nos puede pasar, que nos vayan cociendo poco a poco y se nos pasen los años y las ilusiones.
> 
> Lo mejor que podía pasar es que hubiese un gran guano que lo destruyese todo y desde ahí crear algo nuevo. Lo que no puede ser es irse arrastrando por el suelo e ir sobreviviendo mientras te haces viejo, y ves que cada año el nivel de vida disminuye, camino a Venezuela. Eso es renunciar desde ya a todas tus ilusiones y abocarte a ser un parias.
> 
> ...




:Aplauso:

completamente de acuerdo,,,,, yo en la autosuficiencia he descubierto una razón de ser .De unos años hacia aquí , ha cambiado tanto mi vida que algunos amigos ni me reconocen , ya no es por ahorrar o por la crisis , es que disfruto haciendo las cosas yo mismo y eso me lleva a consumir cada vez menos. Con el dinero que he ahorrado , en enero liquido deudas.Con el gran descubrimiento de la autosuficiencia , cada día tengo menos tiempo para trabajar y ser esclavo de un sueldo,,,, no tengo lujos , pero disfruto del lujo de vivir de verdad. Y lo mejor de todo es que me cada tanto camino,,,,,,


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2014)

timi dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> completamente de acuerdo,,,,, yo en la autosuficiencia he descubierto una razón de ser .De unos años hacia aquí , ha cambiado tanto mi vida que algunos amigos ni me reconocen , ya no es por ahorrar o por la crisis , es que disfruto haciendo las cosas yo mismo y eso me lleva a consumir cada vez menos. Con el dinero que he ahorrado , en enero liquido deudas.Con el gran descubrimiento de la autosuficiencia , cada día tengo menos tiempo para trabajar y ser esclavo de un sueldo,,,, no tengo lujos , pero disfruto del lujo de vivir de verdad. Y lo mejor de todo es que me cada tanto camino,,,,,,



Si es que con poco se puede vivir bien.

Hay que alejarse del estereotipo de social victim actual

¿por qué un iphone habiendo móviles por 6 veces menos?
¿por qué un coche de 40k cuando por menos de 10k los tienes que cumplen perfectamente?
¿por qué pechopalomear con cipotecas de 200k cuando el alquiler te da libertad durante una etapa de tu vida?

El trabajo es el peaje de la esclavitud financiera. Nos enseñan a ser esclavos y el resto viene sólo.


----------



## tarrito (15 Jun 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si es que con poco se puede vivir bien.
> 
> Hay que alejarse del estereotipo de social victim actual
> 
> ...



este post da para firma :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2014)

La economía usana es incapaz de dar un paso al frente.

IMF Cuts U.S. Growth Outlook, Sees More Scope for Zero Rates - Bloomberg

En cuanto se reduce la dosis de dronja, la economía peta y es incapaz de evolucionar al alza. Pero ya está el nigga para recordarnos que se ha recuperado todo el empleo perdido desde 2008, pero obvia decir que ha ANIQUILADO LA CLASE MEDIA usana y que casi todo el empleo generado es infrapagado y a tiempo parcial.

Uno de cada siete usanos vive por debajo del umbral de pobreza marcado por el Gobierno Federal.

El catacrock va a ser real en un país con +4 millones de preppers y cientos de millones de armas en manos de la población


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jun 2014)

Hola gente 

Ojito que esto salido de meneame y a ver que medidas hay contra esto.

http://www.omicrono.com/2014/06/este-drone-surafricano-contra-manifestantes-si-que-da-miedo/


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Ojito que esto salido de meneame y a ver que medidas hay contra esto.
> 
> Este drone suráfricano contra manifestantes si que da miedo



Cometas, simple y sencillo, hasta se pueden hacer en casa.
Veremos manifestaciones con cometas.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/fmuk2upxMgA?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/fmuk2upxMgA?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Jun 2014)

Como excusa para pillar sitio en el hilo, traigo un post de John Michael Greer sobre si es el momento de querer cambiar las cosas o aceptar las consecuencias de no haberlas cambiado a tiempo. Aquí enlace a la traducción googleana.


----------



## felino66 (18 Jun 2014)

*Respuestas a Preguntas Difíciles *

Martes, 17 de junio 2014

1. ¿Cómo podemos comunicar la realidad del colapso a la familia y amigos de una manera que sea constructiva y no destructiva y encontrar formas útiles para reflejar nuestro "endarkenment" en nuestro comportamiento cotidiano? 

2. ¿Cómo podemos formar relaciones personales con personas que pueden sobrevivir a la desaparición de los sistemas oficiales de apoyo a la vida sobre la base de las finanzas, el comercio y la autoridad centralizada?

3. ¿Cómo podemos transformar nuestro ser físico en los que van a tener una oportunidad, mediante la eliminación de las enfermedades de estilo de vida, malos hábitos, lujos y comodidades, y al encontrar formas máximamente independientes y flexibles para proporcionar las necesidades?

4. ¿Cómo podemos hacer uso de la práctica ritual y espiritual para transformar un grupo de individuos en una comunidad?

desarrollo en el link...

ClubOrlov: Answers to Tough Questions

.


----------



## Bubble Boy (19 Jun 2014)

Este viernes pasado en el programa radiofónico "Espacio en Blanco" hablaron sobre Preppers.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0U29JW3hGIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2014)

Recomiendo este audio fantástico. En un momento dado Luis Riestra recomienda huir de deudas y ahorrar lo que se pueda por lo que se nos viene encima

Impago argentino, descalabro exportador – Economía Directa 19-06-2014


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2014)

*El PIB en 2013 se contrajo más de un 2%
*

Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - El PIB en 2013 se contrajo más de un 2%

*El mantra de la competitividad se agota
*
*Los datos preliminares de la Contabilidad Nacional del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) relativos a 2013 deben ser revisados fuertemente a la baja*. Sin embargo, me temo que finalmente escogerán otra opción, y volverán a sacar otro conejo de la chistera, concretamente un deflactor implícito del PIB “excesivamente” negativo, una forma muy burda de incrementar crecimiento en términos reales. *El PIB real de 2013 se contrajo como mínimo un 2%, bastante más de lo inicialmente estimado*.

El INE debe dar explicaciones convincentes sobre cómo calcula las estimaciones preliminares, qué supuestos hay detrás y *por qué se desvían sus cálculos de consumo privado, consumo público y de exportaciones netas, respecto de otras partidas y fuentes de información que van recogiendo de manera fiel el devenir de nuestra economía*. *Conforme disponemos de nuevos datos queda claro que la Contabilidad Nacional del Instituto Nacional de Estadística ha ido “revelando una fotografía” al margen de la realidad. Pero una vez se dispone de toda la información, ya no se justifica*.

Lo último conocido es la *Encuesta de Presupuestos Familiares de 2013* elaborada por el propio INE, y cuyas conclusiones son aterradoras. *Dibujan una realidad del gasto de las familias que nada tiene que ver con la evolución del consumo privado aportada por el INE*. Repito, deben dar explicaciones claras, razonables, creíbles.

*La encuesta de presupuestos familiares de 2013*

La encuesta de presupuestos familiares correspondiente a 2013 ha supuesto otra bofetada al discurso manido de que hemos salido de la crisis. Al revés, lo que sugiere es la economía de guerra en la que se han sumido la mayoría de los hogares españoles desde que comenzó, allá por 2008, la actual crisis sistémica. *El gasto medio por hogar se contrajo el año pasado otro 3,7%, siendo las partidas relacionadas con el ocio las que han sufrido el mayor ajuste, sectores por cierto que sí han ajustado precios a la baja*.

Por contra las familias se han visto obligadas a aumentar los gastos relacionados con los distintos oligopolios patrios -luz, gas, comisiones bancarias,..- un auténtico cáncer para nuestra querida España; y aquellos otros referentes a servicios básicos -educación o medicamentos- cuyos precios se han incrementado por obra y gracia del gentil ejecutivo Rajoy. *Nos bajan los salarios, suben los precios regulados, imponen copagos, en definitiva, hunden las rentas de las familias, mientras que la riqueza de la “superclase” alcanza niveles récord*. *Ergo, la desigualdad social se dispara en España y alcanza niveles intolerables*. Digámoslo claramente, *las élites patrias, políticas y económicas, desangran a la ciudadanía sin asumir ninguna de ellas las consecuencias de sus actos y de sus excesos*. La crisis la han aprovechado para hacer un terrible ajuste de cuentas con los españoles. *Pero no les quepa ninguna duda que la venganza de la ciudadanía es un plato que se servirá bien frío*. Y luego aún se preguntarán el porqué.

*Si el gasto medio de los hogares ha bajado un 14,5% entre 2008 y 2013, hasta quedar en una media de 27.098 euros, y la segunda mayor caída durante la crisis se produce en 2013, ¿cómo es posible que el consumo privado haya registrado crecimientos intertrimestrales reales positivos en los tres últimos trimestres del año pasado?; ¿cómo es posible un crecimiento acumulado del consumo privado en 2013 del 0,7%? Alucinante, ¿verdad?
*
*El Sector Exterior en 2013 y 2014
*
Otro de los grandes misterios del PIB del 2013 es la aportación del las exportaciones netas al crecimiento económico. Resulta más que llamativo como se han manoseado los datos del sector exterior de la segunda mitad de 2013. ¡Pero es que continúan en ello! *Mientras que según el Ministerio de Economía las exportaciones de bienes cayeron a ritmos importantes en la segunda mitad de 2013, en la Contabilidad Nacional crecían. Algo parecido pasaban con las importaciones anuales, donde repuntaban mucho más en los datos del Ministerio que del INE*. Sólo estas diferencias en sector exterior aportaban ocho décimas porcentuales al incremento medio anual del PIB. La experiencia nos dice que cuando el INE revisa sus cifras se acerca a las del Ministerio.

Por cierto, llevamos avisando de que se agota el mantra de la competitividad del gobierno Rajoy que tanto daño ha hecho a la ciudadanía. *El dato de las exportaciones del mes de abril ha sido el peor desde la contracción del comercio mundial en 2009, al caerse un 3,7%. La tendencia de las exportaciones es descendente*. Han confundido competitividad con productividad; han ignorado el carácter anticíclico de esta última, pero se les está desmontando el chiringuito. *Su reforma laboral es uno de los mayores fiascos de nuestra reciente historia democrática*.

Por el contrario las importaciones se disparan. Algunos pensarán, ¡genial!, se recupera la demanda interna, sin embargo *lo que tira de la demanda no es la inversión productiva, sino el consumo público, financiado con más deuda ilegítima -por y para los lobbies- y aumentando nuestro endeudamiento exterior hasta niveles récord históricos*. ¡Porca miseria!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Jun 2014)

YO personalmente lo flipo, esssstoooo ustedes mimos:

Un profesor universitario egipcio defiende el asesinato de niños abandonados de la calle - 20minutos.es

Saludos


----------



## Jucari (22 Jun 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YO personalmente lo flipo, esssstoooo ustedes mimos:
> 
> Un profesor universitario egipcio defiende el asesinato de niños abandonados de la calle - 20minutos.es
> 
> Saludos



La especie humana ha llegado a su punto de no retorno...mejor que venga un asteroide y se nos lleve a todos por delante, no merecemos el regalo de la vida...


----------



## Comodoro (22 Jun 2014)

Jucari dijo:


> La especie humana ha llegado a su punto de no retorno...mejor que venga un asteroide y se nos lleve a todos por delante, no merecemos el regalo de la vida...



Que sea Dios el que separe el grano de la paja. No todos somos culpables de este desastre.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

*El día menos pensado, el foro es intervenido por la castuza y sus perros.

Copiaros los links y guardarlos a buen recaudo, van a hacer falta.

Haced los deberes, va a acabar como va a acabar
*

Perros con distintos collares - Rankia

*Perros con distintos collares*

Cuando era un chaval, mi abuelo Andrés siempre me decía lo mismo: “Los partidos políticos… Son los mismos perros, con distintos collares”. En aquél entonces, la sociedad española estaba entusiasmada con la llegada de la Democracia. El PSOE había arrasado en las elecciones generales con su eslogan “Por el Cambio” y parecía que todo el país iba a darle la espalda a las élites casposas y antidemocráticas, nacional-católicas, que nos habían gobernado durante 40 años. Al menos así se veían las cosas desde la izquierda. Sin embargo a mi abuelo todo aquello le daba igual. Tenía sus motivos.

Cuando terminó la Guerra Civil todavía era muy joven y fue movilizado por el ejército para que realizara una mili de 4 años en África. Lo pasó mal y el régimen intentó “lavarle el cerebro” para que no se convirtiera en otro elemento “desafecto” en contra de la dictadura. El viejo acabó hasta las pelotas de todo aquello… Lo único que quería era volver a casa, casarse con mi abuela y trabajar como carpintero en su barrio; el bullicioso y proletario barrio de Poble Nou de Barcelona.

El Yayo era un tío modesto, con objetivos modestos. Sus deseos se hicieron realidad y aún recuerdo “los colocones” que pillaba de niño cuando iba a verlo al taller mientras trabajaba rodeado de barnices y colas para confeccionar los muebles que le encargaban los vecinos del barrio y de más allá. A pesar de que era un currante sin parangón, nunca le sobró la pasta y vivió una vida humilde intentando sobrevivir a la dura posguerra que machacó a media España. Quizá por eso siempre tuvo una gran conciencia de clase. Aunque no era muy dado a verbalizar sus ideas… Sólo de vez en cuando, con su ironía habitual, soltaba alguna perla de las suyas. 

Su talante apolítico y pasota se respiraba en el ambiente de todas las ciudades que forman el cinturón industrial de Barcelona. Era heredero de una tradición ancestral que se pierde en el albor de los tiempos y que tuvo su máxima expresión en el desarrollo, auge y caída del movimiento cenetista en la primera parte del s.XX. Aunque mi abuelo no era anarquista ni nada que se le parezca, si compartía inconscientemente algunos de sus postulados. Como el desencanto por la política y por los líderes que nos gobiernan. La clase obrera catalana nunca fue soberanista; quizá ahora los sea un poco debido a la deriva nacionalista de los últimos tiempos, pero entonces la única diferencia que había era entre los que estaban “arriba” y los que estaban “abajo”. La burguesía en cambio coqueteaba con el nacionalismo español o el catalán, según sus intereses. Incluso en el seno de las grandes familias había profundas diferencias. Un caso paradigmático es de la familia Pujol. El padre del ex presidente de la Generalitat era un banquero sin inclinaciones nacionalistas cuyo pragmatismo lo alejaba de la política porque ésta era mala para “el negocio”. Sin embargo, para su consternación y quizá porque pasó demasiado tiempo con los curas, su hijo Jordi enarboló muy pronto la bandera del catalanismo más reivindicativo. No parece que los Pujol fueran tan calculadores, aunque otras familias sí lo fueron… De este modo cubrían todas las posiciones del espectro político para poder aprovecharse de él cuando cambiarán los vientos del poder. Y francamente, no creo que eso haya cambiado en absoluto a pesar de lo que diga Mas.

*La Casta que nos gobierna
* 
Últimamente todo el mundo está revolucionado por el ascenso de Podemos. No creo que mi abuelo se animara a votarlos… Aunque sin duda los vería con buenos ojos. En España es un fenómeno novedoso y extraño porque la gente no está acostumbrada a partidos vertebrados horizontalmente cuyo programa suele consensuarse con las bases. Al llamarles “bolivarianos”, los políticos de la casta demuestran no sólo su ignorancia, sino un gran desconcierto. Pero en Cataluña y en el País Vasco el fenómeno se comprende porque casa con la mentalidad “calvinista” de estas sociedades donde el servicio a la Comunidad es incluso más fuerte que la pertenencia a la familia. Por supuesto, a las burguesías vasca y catalana no les gusta el tufo libertario de Bildu, las CUP o de Podemos. Les desagrada porque estos partidos tienen en mente otro modelo de sociedad que la gente entiende y vota en las urnas –son muy buenos en la gestión municipal. Recortan el despilfarro y sostienen el Estado social-. Dicho esto, el futuro de Podemos es incierto. El resto del país tiene una estructura antropológica diferente. *El mensaje de Pablo Iglesias no tiene tradición y será cuestionado por las élites instaladas en el PP y el PSOE. A los de Podemos les espera una ingente labor pedagógica por delante*. Bueno, eso y esperar a que la crisis dure 10 años más… Entonces tal vez puedan tener una oportunidad real de gobierno.

De todas las proclamas del grupo de Iglesias, lo que más me gusta es su talante republicano y la denuncia en contra de la casta que nos gobierna. Respecto al primer punto, estoy a favor de la República porque delegar la Jefatura del Estado en el monarca es intrínsecamente antidemocrático. Aunque sea legal y esté sancionado en la Constitución, la vigencia de la Monarquía viola el principio fundamental de igualdad por el que cualquier ciudadano, según las reglas del juego democrático, debería tener el derecho de optar a la Jefatura del Estado. Y ya decía Gandhi que cuando una ley es injusta: ¡hay que cambiarla! Sobre la Monarquía en general y la figura de Juan Carlos I hay mucho que hablar… Pero mejor lo dejamos aquí porque es un tema que me calienta bastante. Por otro lado: ¿alguien tiene alguna duda de que nos gobierna una oligarquía que socializa las pérdidas y se reparte los beneficios? No seamos ingenuos. *El PP y el PSOE se han repartido los cargos institucionales durante casi 40 años y cómo resultado ahora tenemos unas instituciones decadentes que no cumplen ninguna de las funciones por las cuáles fueron creadas*. El Senado es una cámara de pantomima; el Banco de España y la CNMV hicieron la vista gorda con las preferentes; el Tribunal de Cuentas no controla nada; el Tribunal Constitucional sufre esclerosis múltiple; la gestión pública de las cajas de ahorro recayó en manos de la satrapía y las diputaciones provinciales se han convertido en el retiro dorado de los políticos. 

El PP y el PSOE son los mismos perros con distintos collares. Aunque son muy diferentes en las políticas sociales, tanto Mariano Rajoy como Zapatero *han llevado a cabo la misma política económica; consistente en gastar lo que no tenemos, en subir los impuestos y en recortar las prestaciones sociales en Sanidad y Educación. Como consecuencia de todo esto, España casi ha triplicado su deuda en sólo 7 años (era del 36’3% del PIB en 2007). La principal diferencia entre el PSOE y el PP, es que durante el mandato de Zapatero éste sólo quería gastar*. Sin embargo los alemanes utilizaron al BCE para que indujera la subida de la prima de riesgo con la que esperaban amedrentar a los socialistas. Y a fe que lo consiguieron… Tras una lucha encarnizada de más de un año, Merkel sometió a ZP y éste tuvo que acometer la reforma laboral, los recortes y las subidas de impuestos que se esperaban de él. De este modo, cuando Rajoy llegó al poder se encontró con un BCE “amigo” que lanzó los LTRO para rebajar la prima y el interés exorbitante que pagábamos por nuestros bonos. 

Don Mariano ha cumplido desde entonces todas las “recomendaciones” propuestas por la troika y el FMI. No sólo ha subido los impuestos y recortado las prestaciones sociales, sino que le han permitido endeudarse hasta límites irracionales. La estrategia que sigue la troika al respecto es propia de la Mafia… El crimen organizado se distinguía por imponer tasas de usura a los prestatarios para esclavizarlos todo el tiempo que les diera la gana a sabiendas de que jamás podrían devolver los préstamos. En cambio con la troika el enfoque es un poco diferente, aunque igual de efectivo. Permite y fomenta que los países se endeuden hasta las cejas y luego los amenaza veladamente con políticas monetarias restrictivas en el supuesto de que sus ejecutivos se resistan a aplicar las reformas requeridas. De este modo, pueden manipular al gobierno del PP como a un chucho para que pierda el culo por un queso… La alternativa es el alza de los tipos de interés, el default y una crisis de mil pares de cojones. Y nadie en su sano juicio quiere enfrentarse a eso. Sobre todo Mariano Rajoy!

*Las pesadillas de Rajoy
* 
Por supuesto, no estaríamos así si hubiéramos controlado el gasto. Debido a varias circunstancias, la casta que nos gobierna se entusiasmó con el despilfarro. Esta política le garantizó la reelección a José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero y le permite al PP mantener el espejismo de que España está saliendo la recesión (ante la reciente caída de las exportaciones, ahora el crecimiento lo aporta la obra pública). En cambio en otros países como Italia o Francia, sus gobernantes han reorganizado la administración territorial del Estado para ahorrarse un dineral que les permitirá atenuar los recortes sociales en beneficio del común de los ciudadanos. En España podríamos haber hecho lo mismo; es decir, podríamos haber suprimido las diputaciones provinciales, las Comunidades Autónomas uniprovinciales, las empresas públicas ineficientes, mancomunar los servicios de los ayuntamientos y demás. De este modo ahora tendríamos decenas de miles de millones de euros cada año para implementar una reforma fiscal de verdad –no la bacalá que acaba de presentar el ministro Montoro-. Pero no hemos hecho nada…

Don Mariano ha evitado ese camino porque la reforma territorial conllevaría una reforma de la Constitución que le obligaría a sentarse a hablar con los partidos nacionalistas de Cataluña y del País Vasco. Sobre el “por qué” el presidente niega ese debate es un misterio para mi. Y francamente, es una mala noticia para España porque la cerrazón de unos y otros no augura nada bueno para la estabilidad territorial y política del país. La estrategia de la avestruz del presidente denota cobardía, arrogancia y prepotencia por partes iguales. Aunque no me sorprende, pues es el último representante de la España casposa que A. Machado denunció hace más de 80 años:

“Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora
envuelta en sus andrajos
desprecia cuánto ignora”

Y luego tenemos a los de CiU; otros perros con distinto collar. Los convergentes también forman parte de la casta… Sin embargo Artur Mas tiene la esperanza de que al envolverse en la estelada, la sociedad catalana olvidará los recortes draconianos y la privatización de la sanidad pública. Puede que Mas sea independentista; pero Mas no es CiU y en la coalición abundan los barones partidarios de un gran pacto fiscal con el gobierno. Cuando llegue el momento, la burguesía le dará la espalda al proyecto nacionalista como ya hiciera la Lliga Regionalista en los años 30 del siglo pasado.

Dicho esto, el asunto me irrita porque como catalán nadie tiene el derecho a obligarme a elegir entre “papá o mamá”. ¿Tan difícil es dialogar y llevarse bien?

Mientras no solucionamos nuestros problemas domésticos, la deuda escala hasta límites insoportables. Algunos dicen que está ya en la zona peligrosa… Pero yo creo que jamás podremos devolverla: 








Barrera máxima sostenible países
Fuente: Expansión

Seamos serios, *España todavía no ve la luz al final del túnel… Seguimos endeudándonos, el ajuste bancario está muy lejos de terminar y los recortes que nos esperan en 2015 y 2016 nos meterán de nuevo en una severa recesión*. *El paro bajará sí, aunque será por un simple ajuste estadístico* (los inmigrantes se van; dónde antes sólo trabajaba uno ahora lo hacen dos… *No porque la economía incremente las horas laborales!*). 

Aunque de todas las pesadillas macro, aparte de la deuda y el paro, Rajoy tendrá que lidiar con el empeoramiento del sector inmobiliario. 

Es cierto que las familias van desapalancándose mes a mes, año tras año. La deuda financiera de los hogares españoles se sitúa actualmente en 750.000 millones de euros –el nivel más bajo desde 2006-. Es un buen dato, no lo voy a negar. Sin embargo la cuantía de los depósitos bancarios también cae y ahora sólo asciende a 685.000 millones de euros. La diferencia entre ambas magnitudes la cubren los bancos con financiación exterior y augura un largo periodo de restricción del crédito que impactará muy negativamente en el desarrollo económico. 

*De esos 750.000 millones, 600.000 pertenecen a los préstamos concedidos por la banca para la adquisición de vivienda. Esa suma sigue reduciéndose, pero coincide en el tiempo con una morosidad hipotecaria desbocada que amenaza de nuevo a los maltrechos balances de los bancos. En 2008 era sólo el 0’5%; a finales del 2010 llegó al 2’4; en 2012 escaló hasta el 4’5 y en diciembre de 2013 se situó en el 6’5 –récord histórico-. No sé cómo está ahora… Aunque a nadie se le escapa que en el clima actual de recortes y rebajas salariales la cifra va a empeorar. Si Irlanda es la pauta, la morosidad por este concepto escalará hasta el 18%. Sí, habéis oído bien…! Así que buena parte de esos 600.000 millones tendrán que ser provisionados por las entidades financieras. Ya veremos cómo… Luego tampoco ayuda al precio de la vivienda que la morosidad en el mercado del alquiler ronde el 18-19%. La verdad es que el panorama del sector es dantesco y estoy de acuerdo con Borja Mateo en que hay que olvidarse de los pisos hasta 2018. 
* 
La situación es muy preocupante. *España aguanta el tipo porque paga una miseria por su deuda –el menor interés en 200 años-*. Tendríamos que aprovechar el momento para reorganizar la administración territorial del Estado y coger un poco de aire. Pero desgraciadamente don Mariano no está por la labor… Lo fía todo a una recuperación económica que no tendrá demasiado recorrido. *El problema de fondo es que las finanzas internacionales están al borde del colapso. La brutal caída del Índice Báltico nos retrotrae a un mundo sin crecimiento económico real que se sostiene únicamente por las inyecciones de liquidez que proporcionan los Bancos Centrales a través de la flexibilización cuantitativa. El sistema financiero es muy vulnerable porque no puede encajar el encarecimiento del precio del dinero. Y señores… ¡La inflación ya está aquí!, ¡la estanflación ya está aquí! Diga lo que diga Yellen en Estados Unidos o Abe en Japón, la escalada de la inflación en ambos países me parece demasiado pronunciada y me apostaría varias cervezas a que está detrás de la reciente subida en el precio del oro*. 

Así que don Mariano: ¿qué vas a hacer? Y aunque ese desplome se retrase un par de años hasta después de las próximas elecciones generales: ¿qué vas a hacer? La recaudación fiscal no mejorará los ingresos del Estado, es demasiado inelástica; tampoco podremos seguir endeudándonos porque tenemos que cumplir con los objetivos de déficit público que nos marca Bruselas… Yo os digo lo que va a pasar. *Recurrirán a la hucha de las pensiones y luego, cuando esté casi a cero, las van a recortar. Y si no lo hacen, seguirán las recomendaciones del Bundesbank para los Estados miembros con riesgo de insolvencia; a saber, la creación de un impuesto extraordinario sobre el capital. Un impuesto a los ricos de este país. Gravarán con un 10% a todos los depósitos bancarios cuya cuantía sobrepase los 100.000€ por titular y cuenta*. La fórmula chipriota vino para quedarse.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Hay que extremar el cuidado, *el SP está sobrevaloradísimo*.

Hasta ahora, Bobama ha sido un títete en manos de Wall Street cuyo principal objetivo ha sido realizar una transferencia de renta brutal desde la clase media hacia las manos fuertes.

No sólo así si no que también ha facilitado sucesivos QEs cuyo principal objetivo ha sido sobrevalorar los activos a los que tienen acceso las manos fuertes y que distribuirán a precio de oro hacia la declinante clase media.

No lo ha hecho nada mal. He did it.













*..... y la traca final. Sólo han mejorado las economías familiares principalmente de los condados en los que se desarrolla el fracking: Bakken, Barnett, Eagle Ford, un poco en Marcellus, ... y todo ello creado a base de deuda en un negocio ruinoso.*







Corred lo más lejos que podáis ::::::

[YOUTUBE]JRWlWfX8a5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Promotor (29 Jun 2014)

Timing... debacle... que viene el lobo... Bla, bla, bla.

La oferta de empleo sube un 4% en 2013 | Economía | EL PAÍS

Y 2014 será aún mejor.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Timing... debacle... que viene el lobo... Bla, bla, bla.
> 
> La oferta de empleo sube un 4% en 2013 | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Y 2014 será aún mejor.



Me da reparo ownearte constantemente :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Hablemos claro: *el Gobierno está vendiendo el país a pedazos para sostener una economía destrozada por años de corrupción política*.







El problema económico de España se ve cada vez más claramente que tiene una raíz política. *Unas élites extractivas representadas por la mayor parte del Ibex y los dos grandes partidos se dedican a controlar los mercados más lucrativos extorsionando a los clientes y a los pequeños proveedores y lo apuntalan y sostienen con el control del poder legislativo y el ejecutivo. Las puertas giratorias trabajan a toda velocidad con la mayor desfachatez y los ciudadanos reciben a cambio de unos impuestos enormes unos penosos servicios públicos, mientras que las pequeñas empresas se ven asfixiadas por los mismos altísimos impuestos, las regulaciones hechas por y para los grandes no les dejan apenas moverse y la financiación, controlada por el mismo entramado corrupto, se les da con cuentagotas y a unos tipos usurarios*.

El régimen se halla en tal estado de decadencia que salta a la vista que no puede regenerarse. El actual remozado al que atónitos estamos asistiendo los ciudadanos sin que a nadie parezca importarle nuestra opinión no servirá para nada. *A día de hoy sólo restan dos opciones: la ruina o la ruptura*


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nN94EOml-aY[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 29-jun-2014 at 15:11 ----------

A New Recession and a New World Devoid of Washington

*A New Recession and a New World Devoid of Washington’s Arrogance?
*
June 25, 2014. A final number for real US GDP growth in the first quarter of 2014 was released today. The number is not the 2.6% growth rate predicted by the know-nothing economists in January of this year. The number is a decline in GDP of -2.9 percent.

The negative growth rate of -2.9 percent is itself an understatement. This number was achieved by deflating nominal GDP with an understated measure of inflation. During the Clinton regime, the Boskin Commission rigged the inflation measure in order to cheat Social Security recipients out of their cost-of-living adjustments. Anyone who purchases food, fuel, or anything knows that inflation is much higher than the officially reported number.

It is possible that the drop in first quarter real GDP is three times the official number.

Regardless, the difference is large between the January forecast of +2.6 percent growth and the decline as of the end of March of -2.9 percent.

Any economist who is real and unpaid by Wall Street, the government, or the Establishment knew that the +2.6 percent forecast was a crock. Americans’ incomes have not grown except for the one percent, and the only credit growth is in student loans, as those many who cannot find jobs mistakenly turn to “education is the answer.” In an economy based on consumer demand, the absence of income and credit growth means no economic growth.

*The US economy cannot grow because corporations pushed by Wall Street have moved the US economy offshore. US manufactured products are made offshore*. Look at the labels on your clothes, your shoes, your eating and cooking utensils, your computers, whatever. US professional jobs such as software engineering have been moved offshore. An economy with an offshored economy is not an economy. All of this happened in full view, while well-paid free market shills declared that Americans were benefiting from giving America’s middle class jobs to China and India.

I have been exposing these lies for a decade or two, which is why I am no longer invited to speak at American universities or to American economic associations. Economists love the money that they receive for lying. A truth teller is the last thing that they want in their midst.

*An official decline of -2.9 percent in the first quarter implies a second quarter GDP decline. Two declines in a row is the definition of recession*.

Imagine the consequences of a recession. It means that years of unprecedented Quantitative Easing failed to revive the economy. It means that years of Keynesian fiscal deficits failed to revive the economy. Neither fiscal nor monetary policy worked. What then can revive the economy?

Nothing except to force the return of the economy that the anti-American corporations moved offshore.

This would require credible government. Unfortunately, the US government has been losing credibility since the second term of the Clinton regime. It has none left.

Today no one anywhere in the world believes the US government except the brain dead Americans who read and listen to the “mainstream media.” Washington’s propaganda dominates the minds of Americans, but produces laughter and scorn everywhere else.

The poor US economic outlook has brought America’s two largest business lobbies–the US Chamber of Commerce and the National Association of Manufacturers (or what is left of them) into conflict with the Obama regime’s threat of further sanctions against Russia.

According to Bloomberg News, beginning tomorrow (June 26), the business groups will run advertisements in the New York Times, Wall St Journal, and Washington Post opposing any further sanctions on Russia. The US business organizations say that the sanctions will harm their profits and result in layoffs of American workers.

Thus, America’s two largest business organizations, important sources of political campaign contributions, have finally added their voice to the voices of German, French, and Italian business.

Everyone, except the brainwashed American public, knows that the “crisis in Ukraine” is entirely the work of Washington. European and American businesses are asking: “why should our profits and our workers take hits in behalf of Washington’s propaganda against Russia.”

Obama has no answer. Perhaps his neocon scum, Victoria Nuland, Samantha Powers, and Susan Rice can come up with an answer. Obama can look to the New York Times, Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, and Weekly Standard to explain why millions of Americans and Europeans should suffer in order that Washington’s theft of Ukraine is not endangered.

Washington’s lies are catching up with Obama. German chancellor Merkel is Washington’s complete whore, but German industry is telling Washington’s whore that they value their business with Russia more than they value suffering in behalf of Washington’s empire. French businessmen are asking Hollande what he proposes to do with their unemployed workers if Holland goes along with Washington. Italian businesses are reminding that government, to the extent that Italy has one, that uncouth Americans have no tastes and that sanctions on Russia mean a hit to Italy’s most famous and best recognized economic sector–high style luxury products.

Dissent with Washington and Washington’s two-bit puppet rulers in Europe is spreading. The latest poll in Germany reveals that three-quarters of Germany’s population rejectpermanent NATO bases in Poland and the Baltic states. The former Czechoslovakia, currently Slovakia and the Czech Republic, although NATO members, have rejected NATO and American troops and bases on their territory. Recently, the Polish foreign minister said that pleasing Washington required giving free oral sex for nothing in return.

The strains that Washington’s morons are putting on NATO might break the organization apart. Pray that it does. NATO’s excuse for existence disappeared with the Soviet collapse 23 years ago. Yet, Washington has increased NATO far beyond the borders of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization. NATO now runs from the Baltics to Central Asia. In order to have a reason for NATO’s continued expensive operation, Washington has had to construct an enemy out of Russia.

Russia has no intention of being Washington’s or NATO’s enemy and has made that perfectly clear. But Washington’s military/security complex, which absorbs about $1 trillion annually of US hard-pressed taxpayers’ money, needs an excuse to keep the profits flowing.

Unfortunately the Washington morons picked a dangerous enemy. Russia is a nuclear armed power, a country of vast dimensions, and with a strategic alliance with China.

Only a government drowning in arrogance and hubris or a government run by psychopaths and sociopaths would pick such an enemy.

Russia’s President Vladimir Putin has pointed out to Europe that Washington’s policies in the Middle East and Libya are not merely total failures but also devastatingly harmful to Europe and Russia. The fools in Washington have removed the governments that suppressed the jihadists. Now the violent jihadists are unleashed. In the Middle East the jihadists are at work remaking the artificial boundaries set by the British and French in the aftermath of World War I.

Europe, Russia and China have Muslim populations and now must worry if the violence that Washington has unleashed will bring destabilization to regions of Europe, Russia and China.

No one anywhere in the world has any reason to love Washington. Least of all Americans, who are being bled dry in order that Washington can parade military force around the world. Obama’s approval rating is a dismal 41 percent and no one wants Obama to remain in office once his second term is complete. In contrast, two-thirds of the Russian population want Putin to remain president after 2018.

In March the poling agency, Public Opinion Research Center, released a report that Putin’s approval rating stood at 76 percent despite the agitation against him by the US financed Russian NGOs, hundreds of fifth column institutions that Washington established in Russia during the past two decades.

On top of US political troubles, the US dollar is in trouble. *The dollar is kept afloat by rigged financial markets and Washington’s pressure on its vassal states to support the dollar’s value by printing their own currencies and purchasing dollars. In order to keep the dollar afloat, much of the world will be inflated*. When people finally catch on and rush into gold, the Chinese will have it all.

Sergey Glazyev, an adviser to President Putin, has told the Russian president than only an anti-dollar alliance that crashes the US dollar can halt Washington’s aggression. That has long been my opinion. There can be no peace as long as Washington can print more money with which to finance more wars.

As the Chinese government stated, it is time to “de-Americanize the world.” Washington’s leadership has totally failed the world, producing nothing but lies, violence, death, and the promise of more violence. America is exceptional only in the fact that Washington has, without remorse, destroyed in whole or part seven countries in the new 21st century. *Unless Washington is replaced with more humane leadership, life on earth has no future*.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Jun 2014)

Parece que este hilo continúa tras esta larga interrupción su línea catastrofista. De Putin puede decirse que ha hecho realidad la frase que solía decir Lenin en la época de la NEP: "los capitalistas nos venderán la cuerda con la que les ahorcaremos". Están tan entrelazadas las economías de Rusia, de La UE e incluso de los USA, que la imposición de sanciones es un suicidio económico.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2014)

Están avisando y cada vez es peor

*I am definitely concerned. When was [the cyclically adjusted P/E ratio or CAPE] higher than it is now? I can tell you: 1929, 2000 and 2007;" warned Bob Shiller this week, adding that "it's likely to turn down again, just like it did the last two times*


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

El hostión es inevitable.

Los datos están más falsificados que la credibilidad del marrano

The Truth About First Quarter S&P 500 Earnings | Zero Hedge

*The Truth About First Quarter S&P 500 Earnings
*
 
The last time we looked at real, GAAP, not "pro-forma" non-GAAP EPS, in November of last year, when the S&P 500 was just over 1800, we found that on an LTM GAAP basis, the market was trading at a whopping 19x P/E LTM - a number which all but the most dyed-in-the-wool permabulls such as Janet Yellen, would call significantly overvalued (and which even JPM reported was higher than 89% of all P/E prints in the history of the market).







What happened next was remarkable: following a uniform change to pension accounting, which helped "revise" US GDP by $500 billion higher, said revision also flowed through to reported corporate earnings, not just non-GAAP EPS but also GAAP, and EPS for the S&P500 were revised retroactively higher virtually uniformly by about $1.5 per quarter. This revision is shown on the chart below.







This is notable because it means that LTM GAAP EPS for the S&P500 were pushed higher from roughly $100 to $106 as of March 31.







In other words, had it not been for the pension accounting fudge which helped raise LTM S&P 500 GAAP EPS from $100 to $106, the P/E of the S&P would be nearly 20x as of Q1. Nonetheless, even on a "revised" GAAP basis, taking full benefit of pension accounting revisions (revisions which are only possible due to the S&P500 being at record highs, something which reflexively is only possible because valuation gimmicks such as this one!) the S&P is still trading at a nosebleed 18.5x LTM P/E.







So how does GAAP EPS compare to that perpetually fudged, Non-GAAP EPS - used excuslively by overzealous management teams and sell-side analysts to "justify" quite ridiculous valuations "when one excludes one-time charges, restructuring items, and so on." Like fore exammple Alcoa's perpetually recurring, "non-recurring" charges or JPM's now constant "one-time" legal addbacks. The delta between the two is shown in the chart below:







On an LTM basis this means that the choice of GAAP or Non-GAAP for the S&P 500 is equivalent to 2 turns of LTM P/E: 16.5 vs 18.5.







Backing up one chart, observent readers will notice something peculiar: in Q1 GAAP earnings tumbled while Non-GAAP earnings maintained an exuberant upward trajectory. Sure enough, anyone curious how real, GAAP EPS performed in the just completed quarter, should look at the chart below. It shows that GAAP EPS (helped by a record amount of corporate buybacks) in the first quarter of 2014 actually dropped 2.2% from Q1 2013 even as Non-GAAP suggested a nearly 5% increase!







As noted, this is happening even as corporations bought back a record amount of their own stock in Q1, reducing the S in the EPS, and thus artificially boosting the overall EPS number. One can only imagine how much worse the decling in EPS would have been had stock repurchases slowed down:







How does one explain the dramatic surge in Non-GAAP EPS compared to GAAP? Simple: supposed "one-time" Write-offs. This is what Deutsche Bank has to say about the topic:

Common items excluded from non-GAAP EPS are goodwill impairments, restructuring charges, merger costs, gain/loss on assets sales etc., which tend to be cyclical. Hence the difference between GAAP and non-GAAP EPS is largest during recessions and ~10% ex. recessions.
It is thus not surprising that the "write-off" difference between GAAP and Non-GAAP surged in Q1 2014 to 2.9: the highest since Q4 2012 when EPS once again slumped and the Fed was brought in to launch QEternity. In fact, excluding the two quarters prior to the launch of the latest round of QE, the number of "addbacks, write-offs and restructuring charges" has never been greater since the Lehman failure.







*The bottom line is that the LTM P/E for the S&P 500 is therefore one of three numbers:

16.5x on a non-GAAP basis.
18.5x on a revised GAAP basis, or
19.5x on a pre-revision GAAP basis, when corporations do not take the "benefit" of a pension boost to EPS which is solely the result of record high stock prices courtesy of a Fed and HFT-manipulated market.
Readers can make their own choice which number to use based on their own particular bias.
*
As for corporate revenues and CapEx... fughetaboutit.


----------



## payasete (1 Jul 2014)

De verdad que cada día estás más flipado, bertok hijo.


----------



## Grecox (1 Jul 2014)

payasete dijo:


> De verdad que cada día estás más flipado, bertok hijo.



Bertok se está quedando corto


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

payasete dijo:


> De verdad que cada día estás más flipado, bertok hijo.



Cuando vagues por las calles desorientado, no encontrarás una mano amiga que te ayude.

Tuviste tu momento y lo malgastaste.

No tendrás más oportunidades cuando la cosa se ponga chunga.


----------



## El Promotor (1 Jul 2014)

payasete dijo:


> De verdad que cada día estás más flipado, bertok hijo.



Puede ser debido a los efectos secundarios del síndrome de abstinencia de apocalipsis y catástrofes.

Y, también, al consumo de alguna que otra sustancia psicotrópica.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Puede ser debido a los efectos secundarios del síndrome de abstinencia de apocalipsis y catástrofes.
> 
> Y, también, al consumo de alguna que otra sustancia psicotrópica.



Tú venías así de lelo de serie macho.

Lo de Eurovergas no lo has conseguido superar y así te va :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## El Promotor (2 Jul 2014)

¡Catacrock!

De Guindos: el crecimiento del PIB se acelera a tasas cercanas al 1,5%

El mes de junio cierra con más de 90 mil turismos vendidos 

La Seguridad Social gana 56.622 afiliados en junio

El paro registra en el último año la mayor cada en dos décadas

:XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Os recomiendo escuchar con calma los 3 bloques del siguiente audio.

En dos años todos calvos - Economía Directa 1-7-2014 en mp3 (01/07 a las 19:41:17) 01:07:05 3274590 - iVoox

Canela fina

Y no se lo digáis al promotroll :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## p_pin (2 Jul 2014)

Bertok, me acordé de este hilo cuando escuché este programa
Aunque lo que se comenta se podría sintetizar en bastante menos tiempo, me sorprendió que se hable de manera tan abierta de algo parecido al "madmaxismo"

La muerte de Robinson Crusoe – Economía Directa 25-06-2014


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

p_pin dijo:


> Bertok, me acordé de este hilo cuando escuché este programa
> Aunque lo que se comenta se podría sintetizar en bastante menos tiempo, me sorprendió que se hable de manera tan abierta de algo parecido al "madmaxismo"
> 
> La muerte de Robinson Crusoe – Economía Directa 25-06-2014



Este audio también me gustó.

No coincido con lo que dicen del movimiento prepper americano y que no sobreviviría.

El futuro está en manos de pequeños grupos con afinidades valiosos y claras.

Parece que nos leían en el hilo.

Sigamos preparando los deberes porque cada vez es más probable que el catacrock sea más severo.


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2014)

Ahorro y autosuficiencia dijo:


> Bertok, tu que estas puesto, a donde recomendarías emigrar?? Dominó el inglés, por si sirve de algo.



En el norte de USA hay lugares maravillosos y de podría hacer algo interesante.

La opción más cercana es España, tercio norte. Preferiblemente en núcleos urbanos en la costa. Si la situación no termina de reventar, saliendo adelante fuera del sistema y viendo en primera fila la aniquilación de pangapalomos y demás perros.

Centro Europa no lo recomiendo para nada. Muy duro para salir adelante y el idioma ...

Los que estén en el sistema con nómina van a mantener al resto.


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2014)

Expropriation Is Back - Is Christine Lagarde The Most Dangerous Woman In The World? | Zero Hedge

*Expropriation Is Back - Is Christine Lagarde The Most Dangerous Woman In The World?
*







I have gone on record that the most dangerous organization is the now French led IMF with Christine Lagarde at the helm, which has presented a concept report that debt cuts for over-indebted states are uncompromising and are to be performed more effectively in the future by defaulting on retirement accounts held in life insurance, mutual funds and other types of pension schemes, or arbitrarily extending debt perpetually so you cannot redeem. Yes you read correctly, The new IMF paper is described in great detail exactly how to now allow the private sector, which has invested in government bonds, to be expropriated to pay for the national debts of the socialist governments.

I have been warning that there is an idea that has been running around behind the curtain that the national debt of the USA could be settled by usurping all pension funds in the country. Here is a remarkable blueprint that throws all previous considerations concerning the purchase of government bonds over the cliff. The IMF working paper from December 2013 states boldly:

“The distinction between external debt and domestic debt can be quite important. Domestic debt issued in domestic currency typically offers a far wider range of partial default options than does foreign currency–denominated external debt. Financial repression has already been mentioned; governments can stuff debt into local pension funds and insurance companies, forcing them through regulation to accept far lower rates of return than they might otherwise demand.”

id/Page 8 (IMF-Sovereign-Debt-Crisis)

Already in October 2013, the International Monetary Fund (IMF), suggested the Euro Crisis should be handled by raising taxes. The IMF lobbied for a property tax in Europe that should be imposed where there are no such taxes. The IMF has advocated for a general “debt tax” in the amount of 10 percent for each household in the Eurozone, which also has only modest savings.

People are blind. They think this is authorization to go get the rich. They are going after everyone for the “rich” are tiny players in the game. People do not want to hear that. They want to think the rich can pay the bills for everyone else. That is not practical and even Julius Caesar recognized that they may be a small group, but they are the engine of the economy that creates jobs. It would have been popular for him to wipe out all the rich who he was against. But in the end, he had to solve the debt crisis by simply retroactively attribute all interest to capital in order to solve the debt crisis that led to the first civil war.

There is no discussion whatsoever of reforming the system. They are merely planning to default on savers expropriating their savings, but continue to borrow forever. Nobody is even bothering to look at the structure that simply cannot work.

The money people have saved the IMF maintains should be used for debt service by sheer force. To reduce the enormous national debt, they maintain that government has the right to directly usurp the savings of citizens. Whether saving money, securities or real estate, about ten percent could be expropriated. This is the IMF view. 

Because the government debt of the euro countries has increased a total of well over 90 percent of gross domestic product, they suggest that the people should sacrifice their savings for the benefit of the state. Socialism is no longer to help the poor against the rich, but to help the government against the people. The definition has changed.

In January 2014, the Bundesbank joined the IMF project focusing on a “wealth tax”. In its monthly report they had announced: “In the exceptional situation of an imminent state bankruptcy a one-time capital levy could but cheaper cut than the then still relevant options” if higher taxes or drastic limitations of government spending did not meet or could not be implemented.

In the latest June 2014 working paper of the IMF, they have set forth yet another scheme – extending maturity. So you bought a 2 year note? Well, the IMF possible solution would be to simply extend the maturity. Your 2 year note now become 20 year bond. They do not default, you just can never redeem.

Possible remedy. The preliminary ideas in this paper would introduce greater flexibility into the 2002 framework by providing the Fund with a broader range of potential policy responses in the context of sovereign debt distress, while addressing the concerns that motivated the 2002 framework. Specifically, in circumstances where a member has lost market access and debt is considered sustainable, but not with high probability, the Fund would be able to provide exceptional access on the basis of a debt operation that involves an extension of maturities (normally without any reduction of principal or interest). Such a “reprofiling” operation, coupled with the implementation of a credible adjustment program, would be designed to improve the prospect of securing sustainability and regaining market access, without having to meet the criterion of restoring debt sustainability with high probability.

(THE FUND’S LENDING FRAMEWORK AND SOVEREIGN June 2014)

Now the June 2014 report has a new, far-reaching proposal. This shows how lawyers think in technical definitions of words. There is no actual default if they extend the maturity. You could buy 30-day paper in the middle of a crisis and suddenly find under the IMF that 30 day note is converted to 30 year bond at the same rate.

The huge national debts could be reduced also according to the IMF by just expropriating all private pension funds. The vast amount of people are watching TV shows, sports, or something other than government and they know that. The press will not report the real risk for that is boring news. Hence, where his occupational pensions exist, you can suddenly wake up and find your future is now applied as a contribution to government – thank you for your patriotism. They have successfully convinced the evil is the rich so pay attention to them and you will miss the political hand in your back pocket.

What investor can really judge what is ****** in his fund when the government is denying democratic processes and control the press?

One thing is certain: For years, all pension funds bought government bonds because they were “conservative” and “safe”. I have been warning that the threat would be the Sovereign Debt Crisis. The idea of a pension fund is really now seriously an outdated assumption that government bonds are extremely safe. And you want to even think that the stock markets are over priced and will crash? Where will money go? Government bonds again?

The IMF is an unelected dictatorship over people’s lives and it is now calling the “New profile” of the strategy for public debt must be reassessed. The paper is nothing more than an orderly liquidation of government debt – at the expense of bondholders who can be forced pensioners without their knowledge. The focus is on countries that either have no access to the financial market, or “whose debt is considered sustainable, but not with a high probability.”

The Eurozone is trying to federalize because they know what is coming. The IMF is telling them the path of options ahead but all are designed to sustain the power-base, not what is good for the people. The Euro-leaders have now given up and decided to make more debt while maintaining lip-service to savings. Thus, the Eurozone is likely to soon be directly affected by the IMF plans for when the market get wind of this on the horizon, it will be too late. For you see, pension funds do not THINK out of the box. Nobody will be the first to sell-out government bonds entirely. What if they are wrong and nothing happens? Then the manager loses their job. Even if they find themselves trapped by government either extending their maturities or expropriating all their assets, they will justify themselves as everybody else lost so they did nothing wrong.

Obviously, these ideas from the IMF would mean that if the debt is no longer manageable, then the power of government entitles them to just usurp everything to maintain the power-base. The plan of the IMF I believe will result in widespread civil unrest AFTER the fact. The mere fact that these proposals target investors in government bonds who must adjust to debt forgiveness or negative interest rates shows this is all about sustaining government power. Recently, the IMF has argued the ECB must purchase government bonds in the euro countries to sustain the Eurozone. They are like the terrorist leaders who brainwash kids to blow themselves up for the good of the cause while they would never do the same thing themselves.

It is noteworthy that the IMF imagines this haircut on private creditors as a kind of condition that bankrupt states must do to get any further loans from official creditors. Do as we direct of else. This is what the IMF is doing to Ukraine, no less what they did to Cyprus.

However, unlike private corporate debt where there are the real balances and tangible assets secured by real products and business, the IMF proposal amounts to a global nationalization of public finances, which are unsecured debt. This distinction is important. You get nothing from defaults in government debt but a portion of what remains in private debt. Because the states with the this infinite loop of perpetual borrowing with no intent on paying anything back, we are captured in a world of financing that has become completely corrupted.

The debt load of governments on a global basis is so oppressive, we are rapidly approaching not just the collapse in Democracy, but the collapse or the elimination of all market mechanisms in the public finance. If they cannot sustain the debt, default and FORCE the so many unsuspecting pensioners to surrender their future to allow politicians to live comfortably. They see no problem with people holding government debt should be punishable with massive losses, and are blame for extorting government even demanding interest.

The IMF proposal comes during the World Cup knowing that the press will not cover it much and the average person cares more about who wins what than the sneak attack upon their own lives. This far-reaching plan for the expropriation of savers, investors and retirees clearly shows the reality of socialism.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2014 at 20:09 ----------

Más cerca del pete usano

*Al loro* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: no hace falta saber inglés :8::8::8:

June Full-Time Jobs Plunge By Over Half A Million, Part-Time Jobs Surge By 800K, Most Since 1993 | Zero Hedge

*June Full-Time Jobs Plunge By Over Half A Million, Part-Time Jobs Surge By 800K, Most Since 1993*

Is this the reason for the blowout, on the surface, payroll number? *In June the BLS reports that the number of full-time jobs tumbled by 523K to 118.2 million while part-time jobs soared by 799K to over 28 million!*







Looking at the breakdown of full and part-time jobs so far in 2014, we find that 926K full-time jobs were added to the US economy. The offset: 646K part-time jobs.







Something tells us that the fact that the BLS just reported June part-time jobs rose by just shy of 800,000 the biggest monthly jump since 1993, will hardly get much airplay today. Because remember: when it comes to jobs, it is only the quantity that matters, never the quality.







... just in case there is any confusion why there is zero real wage growth (for two months in a row now), and why it will take a few more months before experts start tossing the word stagflation a little more casually.


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2014)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]NKDHgn7uNYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hl-DKiB_bYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2014)

Los usanos vivirán su particular infierno.

La burbuja del fracking que todo lo tapa con el dinero regalado de la FED, será otro clavo en el ataúd

Excluding Oil, The US Trade Deficit Has Never Been Worse | Zero Hedge

*Excluding Oil, The US Trade Deficit Has Never Been Worse
*


*Remember when in January 2010 Obama promised that he should double US exports in five years in a bid to collapse the US trade deficit?* Not only that, but in his 2010 SOTU address, Obama doubled down by saying "It’s time to finally slash the tax breaks for companies that ship our jobs overseas and give those tax breaks to companies that create jobs in the United States of America."

Back then, Jennifer R. Psaki who was still a simple White House spokesperson, said that the White House "had been working for several months on a policy to increase exports. She said the plans included the creation of an export promotion cabinet and steps to help small and medium-size businesses tap markets in other countries. "

*Well, it isn't quite five years later (he still has six months), but we doubt that anyone would have expected what the outcome of Obama's export boosting campaign would be. We show it below in the following chart which captures the US trade deficit, excluding oil*.







What this chart shows is that when it comes to core manufacturing and service trade, that which *excludes petroleum, the US trade deficit hit some $49 billion dollars in the month of May, the highest real trade deficit ever recorded!*

*In other words, far from doubling US exports, Obama is on pace to make the export segment of the US economy the weakest it has ever been, leading to millions of export-producing jobs gone for ever (but fear not, they will be promptly replaced by part-time jobs)*. It also means that the collapse in Q1 GDP, much of which was driven by tumbling net exports, will continue as America appear largely unable to pull itself out of its international trade funk, much less doubling its exports.

What's perhaps just as bad, is that the chart above shows that global trade continues to collapse: just recall the near standstill in Chinese trade, both exports and imports, that took place earlier this year. We wonder: is the fact that the world is trading with each other at the slowest pace since the Lehman collapse also due to harsh winter weather?

*Yet while core trade is the worst ever, overall US trade is not all that bad. Why? Because of the shale revolution of course, and the fact that net US petroleum imports have plunged.
*







Note, the above chart does not imply the US is a net exporter of petroleum, especially considering the recent news surrounding the easing of the oil export ban. That simply won't happen as was explained previously. *What it does show is that oil imports as a percentage of the total US trade deficit continue to decline, even if the US still remains a net oil importer*. Which is curious because as Bloomberg reports, "the U.S. will remain the world’s biggest oil producer this year after overtaking Saudi Arabia and Russia as extraction of energy from shale rock spurs... U.S. production of crude oil, along with liquids separated from natural gas, surpassed all other countries this year with daily output exceeding 11 million barrels in the first quarter, the bank said in a report today. The country became the world’s largest natural gas producer in 2010. The International Energy Agency said in June that the U.S. was the biggest producer of oil and natural gas liquids."

So even with the world's biggest crude production, *the US still needs to import nearly $9 billion in petroleum goods every month?* That is hardly enough to offset the massive loss of jobs experienced in other non-energy sectors of the economy which unlike oil, have never seen a worse trade deficit.

Furthermore, even as the energy sector soaks up some $200 billion in capex or some 20% of the total private fixed-structure spending, the US shale renaissance will only persist for another 5 or so years before the output rates peak and resume their downward direction:

U.S. oil output will surge to 13.1 million barrels a day in 2019 and plateau thereafter, according to the IEA, a Paris-based adviser to 29 nations. The country will lose its top-producer ranking at the start of the 2030s, the agency said in its World Energy Outlook in November.
Or sooner. Or later. The funny thing about petroleum production is how dependant on extraction technology it is. Still, while the shale revolution has been a blessing since the Lehman collapse, it may be on the verge of some serious disappointments: recall back in March when the Monterey Shale, whose reserves were said to account for two-thirds of all recoverable US shale oil resources, saw the EIA cuts these estimates by a whopping 96% overnight!

Furthermore, as we also reported back in March, the US may well have hit the tipping ROI point, as shale costs have exploded in recent months. In fact, the one thing that may be masking the increasing unprofitability of shale production in the US is that old standby: debt. Some of the choice fragments from the indepth look at the shale industry, from Shale Boom Goes Bust As Costs Soar:

The U.S. shale patch is facing a shakeout as drillers struggle to keep pace with the relentless spending needed to get oil and gas out of the ground.
Shale debt has almost doubled over the last four years while revenue has gained just 5.6 percent, according to a Bloomberg News analysis of 61 shale drillers. A dozen of those wildcatters are spending at least 10 percent of their sales on interest compared with Exxon Mobil Corp.’s 0.1 percent.
“The list of companies that are financially stressed is considerable,” said Benjamin Dell, managing partner of Kimmeridge Energy, a New York-based alternative asset manager focused on energy. “Not everyone is going to survive. We’ve seen it before.”

...

In a measure of the shale industry’s financial burden, debt hit $163.6 billion in the first quarter... companies including Forest Oil Corp. , Goodrich Petroleum Corp. and Quicksilver Resources Inc. racked up interest expense of more than 20 percent.

Drillers are caught in a bind. They must keep borrowing to pay for exploration needed to offset the steep production declines typical of shale wells. At the same time, investors have been pushing companies to cut back. Spending tumbled at 26 of the 61 firms examined. For companies that can’t afford to keep drilling, less oil coming out means less money coming in, accelerating the financial tailspin.
But one doesn't need to look at the shale driller's balance sheets to know that something is afoot: a quick glimpse at recent Bakken shale dynamics, shows that the well efficiency has topped out and the only offset is the exponentially rising number of wells: an exponential line which as the excerpt above shows is only sustainable courtesy of ZIRP and ultra cheap debt. If and when the Fed's generosity ends, watch out as the shale day of reckoning finally arrives .







In any event, the above shale discussion is tangential - perhaps the US will uncover new technologies to tap even more oil, at lower prices and higher efficiencies. But probably not, as even the E&P industry is increasingly more focused on buybacks and cashing out here and now, than on capex and R&D spending.

Ironically, it is precisely the oil industry in general, and shale in particular, that Obama blasted as recently as 2011. As the NRO helps us recall, it was back in 2007, Obama said he wanted to free America from “the tyranny of oil.” In 2011, he called oil “yesterday’s energy.” He also decried the profits being made by the oil and gas sector and declared that it was time to repeal the tax preferences given to it (which cost taxpayers about $4 billion per year), calling them “oil-company giveaways.” How ironic is it, then, that it is precisely the oil companies which prevent the soaring US trade gap in all other goods and services to disintegrate the US economy completely.

In any event, in a world in which trade increasingly does not matter (because central banks supposedly can and will merely print "prosperity" to offset the lost wealth that comes with international trade and comparative advantage, a concept that has been around since the late 1700s), it is becoming clear that America has certainly adhered to the Fed's mission of forcing capital misallocation worse than ever, by focusing not on being competitive in an increasingly more technological and sophisticated world, but merely pretending that an economy can achieve escape velocity almost exclusively through stock buybacks.

And yet somehow there are those who still vouch for 3% GDP growth any minute now, a renaissance in capital spending also any minute now, just, well, never now, and who believe that some 285K jobs can be created at a time when the US economy is freefalling and the M&A bubble is laying off tens of thousands every month left and right all in the name of the almighty EPS beat.

But then again, Obama still has 6 months to make good on his promise to "double US exports in 5 years." We are confident that in retrospect, just like in all of his other public appearances, he will have spoken nothing but the truth...

---------- Post added 05-jul-2014 at 12:46 ----------

enésimo aviso

[YOUTUBE]ThKV-vJHkPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

*La sociedad es insostenible.

Van a abrasar a impuestos a todo aquel que tenga una nómina y los ahorros ...*

*España será en 2050 el tercer país más viejo del mundo, según la ONU*

*Habría que reflexionar qué se va a hacer en un país en el que el mercado laboral se acaba de diseñar para que tras cumplir los 45 - 50 años quedes excluído del mercado laboral y seas un paria e indigente.
*
No hay niños para el parque | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

*No hay niños para el parque*

*España será en 2050 el tercer país más viejo del mundo, según la ONU*

La salida de inmigrantes por la crisis dificulta las soluciones

En la pequeña aldea de Belén, en Asturias, la plaza está desierta en la tarde del primer jueves de julio. A la derecha, hay un parque infantil que nadie usa. “Antes, bajaban dos autobuses llenos para llevar a los niños al colegio; ahora casi no hay niños”, dice Ricardo García González. Con 70 años regenta el bar del pueblo, el único de los alrededores. En su cantina, a las cinco de la tarde, hay dos hombres más, de 67 y de 72, y dos mujeres, de 81 y de 40; calculen ustedes la media de edad.

Belén es uno de los núcleos que pertenecen al municipio de Valdés, uno de los más viejos de España: sus habitantes tienen 50,13 años de media. Siete de las 10 localidades de mayor edad del país, según los Censos de Población y Viviendas de 2011 del INE, son asturianos. En el concejo de Valdés, que ocupa el segundo puesto de ese ranking (que solo cuenta Ayuntamientos de más de 10.000 habitantes), algo más del 30% de los vecinos tiene 65 años o más.

Hoy, ese porcentaje está muy por encima de la media estatal (el 17,34%). Pero, según los cálculos de la ONU, en 2050 el 34,5% de la población española tendrá más de 65 años, y el país será el tercero más viejo del mundo, solo por detrás de Japón (36,5%) y de Corea del Sur (34,9%). Y, aunque es difícil predecir su impacto sobre estas proyecciones, es evidente que la situación no va a mejorar con la salida de inmigrantes (que habían conseguido frenar, aunque solo fuera ligeramente, el proceso de envejecimiento) y de jóvenes españoles al extranjero que mostraba la estadística de migraciones del INE publicada esta semana.







Fuente: ONU, Pew Research Center, Eurostat.

Todo empezó hace décadas, con un gran aumento de la esperanza de vida (de 69,57 a 79,4, los hombres, y de 75,06 a 85,1, las mujeres, desde 1970) que no fue compensado con más nacimientos. La natalidad comenzó a descender a finales de los setenta y, tras el ligero repunte de la última década, ahora ha vuelto a caer, con 9,69 nacimientos por cada 1.000 habitantes en 2012, cifra similar a la de 1999.

El descenso de la fertilidad tiene que ver con cambios sociales y económicos, pero los demógrafos hablan sobre todo de la “revolución reproductiva”. “Puesto que las condiciones de vida ofrecen una probabilidad muy alta de que los nacidos alcancen su madurez, las familias pueden asegurar su reemplazo generacional con menos nacimientos. Esto ha permitido dedicar más recursos a los hijos y liberar a la mujer del cuidado familiar como único y principal objetivo vital”, señala el profesor de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha Fernando Bermejo.

Además, “el envejecimiento se ha agudizado porque los medios rurales, tradicionalmente fecundos, han adoptado las mismas pautas de comportamiento ante la natalidad que los urbanos, con lo que ha desaparecido su carácter de reservorio de fecundidad”, añade el profesor de Geografía de la Universidad de Extremadura Antonio Pérez Díaz. “Antes, en una casa había ocho o nueve de familia; ahora ya no, claro”, confirma Asunción Iglesias, presidenta de la Asociación de Vecinos de Otur, otro pueblo de Valdés.

Allí hace muchos años que comenzó el éxodo de los jóvenes, por la falta de trabajo y, quizá, por su dureza en una zona que tradicionalmente ha vivido de la ganadería (sobre todo de las vacas de leche) y de la pesca. La dispersión geográfica de un municipio que ocupa 375 kilómetros cuadrados, pero solo suma 13.000 habitantes, la mayoría de ellos (unos 6.000) en Luarca, también tiene mucho que ver. Y, aunque la situación es muy distinta entre los núcleos de zonas montañosas y los costeros (donde el turismo ha ido dando más oportunidades), el éxodo no le es ajeno a nadie. “Los jóvenes se iban a estudiar la carrera a Oviedo y luego ya no volvían más que de visita”, añade Iglesias.

Todo el proceso, explica Pérez Díaz, ha sido más pronunciado “en las comunidades que sufrieron especialmente el éxodo rural de los sesenta y setenta y que han seguido registrando un flujo emigratorio lento y fluctuante”. Aparte de Asturias (un 22,64% con más de 65 años en 2011), las autonomías mayores son Galicia (22,81%) y Castilla y León (23%).







Fuente: ONU, Pew Research Center, Eurostat.

Aunque las pautas han sido muy parecidas en los países desarrollados, no lo ha sido el resultado. “El proceso ha sido muy rápido y, en muchos aspectos, inesperado en el sur de Europa. Aquí las consecuencias se ven agravadas por la tradicional debilidad de sus estados de bienestar, que han descansado más en el apoyo familiar que en el del Estado”, opina el especialista de la Universidad de Turín Paolo Viazzo. Junto a España, Portugal, Italia y Grecia también serán de las naciones más envejecidas en 2050, con más de un 30% de mayores de 65, según la ONU. Mientras, en los países nórdicos, “las políticas de ayuda a la familia, tanto económicas como laborales (flexibilidad en los horarios, permisos para el padre y la madre, etcétera), han logrado superarlo”, destaca Pérez Díaz.

Así, sin inmigración que mitigue las cifras, la mayoría de especialistas destacan la necesidad de mejorar los apoyos públicos a la natalidad: incentivos fiscales, bajas de paternidad y maternidad más largas, guarderías públicas suficientes y asequibles... Pero no solo: “Si las políticas no favorecen el empleo y el acceso a la vivienda, los jóvenes no se emancipan, están en el paro, no forman familias, retrasan la natalidad y acaban teniendo menos hijos de los que desean. Esto es antieconómico y antisocial”, coinciden los investigadores del Departamento de Población del CSIC Diego Ramiro, Teresa Castro y Antonio Abellán. Pero esto, en todo caso, solo tendría frutos a largo plazo.

En Valdés, no hay medidas concretas para fomentar la natalidad, aunque sí de reactivación de la economía rural con fondos europeos, explica el alcalde, Simón Guardado Pérez, en el solariego edificio centenario que acoge el Ayuntamiento en Luarca. El esfuerzo grande, dice, lo hacen en atención sanitaria y en servicios sociales, dificultada por su dispersión territorial.

Uno de los principales problemas del envejecimiento es el aumento del gasto sanitario (los mayores suponen el 41,9% de las altas hospitalarias y sus estancias son más largas) y en dependencia (a los 80, más de la mitad tiene problemas para realizar actividades cotidianas). Pero el gran miedo es que no haya suficiente gente trabajando para pagar las pensiones de esa creciente masa de jubilados.

“Esto supone un problema enorme para el sostenimiento del Estado del bienestar, porque durante las próximas décadas todo el peso recaerá sobre una fracción cada vez más pequeña de la población, que es la que está en edad de trabajar”, resume el investigador del Instituto de Análisis Económico del CSIC Ángel de la Fuente. Otros especialistas, como el investigador del Departamento de Población del CSIC Diego Ramiro, rechazan “el alarmismo” —el envejecimiento no es el mayor problema para el Estado del bienestar, sino “la falta de actividad económica, el desempleo, la ausencia de crédito, el fraude fiscal o la inadecuación del sistema impositivo”—, aunque admite que es un problema y una preocupación.

La respuesta de la mayoría de países en cuanto a las pensiones tiende a ser reducir las prestaciones y limitar el acceso a la jubilación, señala el profesor Bermejo, a quien le parece un error: Se está “obviando que los sectores productivos vinculados a la demanda de pensionistas aumentarán su producción en la medida que se mantenga su capacidad de compra y que un menor nivel de producción traería consigo un menor número de puestos de trabajo y un menor volumen de ingresos para la Seguridad Social en forma de cotizaciones sociales”.

Emilia Cernuda (68 años) y su marido, Manuel Galán (74) no se pierden un viaje. En los últimos meses han estado en Tenerife, Denia, Sevilla... Viven en Muñas de Abajo, otra aldea de Valdés, y su familia es un caso raro en la zona. Una de sus hijas, exmaestra, volvió al pueblo con su marido y sus dos críos para hacerse cargo de la vaquería. Son un brote verde en ese entorno, pero, de momento, el mayor, Borja, de 10 años, tiene al amigo más cercano a tres kilómetros, en el pueblo de al lado


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2014)

Tiempo para la reflexión

*1. - Tus padres se gastan un dineral en que tengas la mejor formación posible.

2. - Tú dedicas un montón de tiempo y esfuerzo en sacar adelante los estudios mientras tienes que vencer la tentación de estar con los colegas fumando unos trujas en el parque de al lado de casa, pensando en el botellón del finde, liarte con la susi, ...

3. - Una vez que encuentras trabajo, a darlo todo por un sueldo de chusco y gota de tintorro de Don simón.

4. - El estado te roba una porción significativa de tu salario para mantener el tinglado (previo robo del 30% a tu empleador).

5. - De lo poco que te queda, tienes que asumir mordidas del 100% en el caso de los incontables impuestos que acompañan nuestro transitar dentro del sistema.

6. - De lo otro poco que te queda y que por huevos tienes que gastar para poder comer y vivir, viene otra mordida del 21%.

7. - Como decidas tener un zulo en propiedad, arranca con un 10% de impuestos varios + precios de escándalo y delictivos en los zulos de medio españa. IBIs, basuras y otras lindezas del estilo terminan de darte la puntilla.

8. - Al que le quedan cuatro leuros, decide meterlo en preferentes, bankias, gowex y demás esquemas diseñados para exprimirte más .... y obviamente el estado mirando para otro lado cuando no a tu bolsillo.

9. - El que tenga la puta fortuna, por casualidad, de tener alguna plusvalía ... a sumar al IRPF en la base general. Tal y como está organizado el impuesto, entran en tu tramo más alto y ZASCA.

10. - El que pierda en las inversiones, a mamarla a Parla.

11. - Cuando llegas a los 50 palos, a la puta calle en un mercado laboral diseñado para que no sigas enganchado a esas edades.

12. - y cuando llegues a la edad de jubilación, si no la has palmado antes en los 25 años que te vas a pasar sin ingresos, te dará lo justo para la ración de panga los lunes a la noche

payo, déjame hueco que me salgo del sistema*


----------



## God unwanted children (6 Jul 2014)

La inmigración NO es la solución para un sistema que en esencia es piramidal, y quien quiera salvarlo para cobrar los próximos 10 años a base de sacrificar el futuro de un país entero es un bastardo egocéntrico.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Jul 2014)

A ver como explica esto el profeta del fin del mundo que reside en Usera. 

Brote verde: Los pasajeros de los aeropuertos aumentan por 8o mes, un 4,8%. Récord histórico en Alicante y Palma


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver como explica esto el profeta del fin del mundo que reside en Usera.
> 
> Brote verde: Los pasajeros de los aeropuertos aumentan por 8o mes, un 4,8%. Récord histórico en Alicante y Palma



Oye canicón,

me llega desde la profundidades del internete que has hecho un back-up de este jilo, lo has metido en un DVD y los ha compartido con tus hijos como material de cabecera para que se vayan formando en el arte del mad max y tengan conocimiento de como empezó todo y quién era ese ser al que rinden pleitesía llamado Lord del Guano.

¿es así :8::8::8:?. Sabía que eras uno de los nuestros ::::::


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Jul 2014)

MIrad, a los dos pro-todovabien.... ese es un dato estacional, y malo si basamos la recuperación de un pais en el número de extranjeros que vienen a ver lo mal que estamos.Por esa regla de tres, países como Republica Dominicana,Cuba y Mexico estarían en el top ten de las economías mundiales pues basan sus economías en los visitantes que van.
Pero...en dónde dejan los dineros ( si los dejan ) esos turistas,en chiringuitos de playa y poco mas, no creo que un soldador submarinista un fontanero le beneficie mucho que vengan de visita los extranjeros...
Por favor, nadie ve el mantra de recuperación que el Gobierno quiere inculcarnos, son leves y puntuales recuperaciones, simples brindis al sol.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

El bobierno ve a los ciudadanos como clientes a los que desplumar.

Viene el hapocalisis aunque el promotroll no quiera.


----------



## Grecox (10 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/550960-prediccion-ww3-capitulo-2-trasfondo.html#post11965950




Grecox dijo:


> Se acerca la fecha. El sanedrín lo tiene todo ya estudiado y planeado. Son maestros en el arte de crear conflictos y discordia. Llevan más de 200 años haciéndolo con enorme éxito.
> En ésta guerra mundial que está a punto de comenzar ya han decidido que EEUU y el dólar serán sacrificados. Han utilizado esa nación y sus instituciones durante más de 100 años sirviéndoles de plataforma para ir cumpliendo paso a paso sus objetivos, pero se acerca el capítulo final y será necesario soltar ese lastre en aras de una meta superior.
> 
> Esta es una guerra donde al final no debe haber naciones vencedoras. Sin vencedores, con centenares de millones de muertos y los vivos aterrorizados podrán fácilmente completar su magna obra: la dominación del mundo y de la humanidad a través de un gobierno mundial y de una moneda única que ellos controlarán.
> ...



Suerte a todos


----------



## El Promotor (10 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El bobierno ve a los ciudadanos como clientes a los que desplumar.
> 
> Viene el hapocalisis aunque el promotroll no quiera.



Claro que viene el apocalipsis, mi querido bertok, pero para los burbumoris agoreros.

El Banco de España eleva la previsión de crecimiento al 2% para 2015

El fin de los profetas del hundimiento está cada vez más próximo.


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Claro que viene el apocalipsis, mi querido bertok, pero para los burbumoris agoreros.
> 
> El Banco de España eleva la previsión de crecimiento al 2% para 2015
> 
> El fin de los profetas del hundimiento está cada vez más próximo.



Vale, ya, venga ....

Te he hecho un poco de caso ::::::, no ensucies el hilo plis


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Jul 2014)

¿el madmaxismo está tomando fuerza, la gente cada vez intuye más claramente un colapso y Hollywood quiere explotar ese sentimiento?

¿nos están mentalizando cada vez con menos paños calientes?

*¿Propaganda barata de que sin estado todo esto sería un infierno? El estado necesita que le necesitemos.*







The purge - Universal pictures
The purge 2: anarchy - próximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2014)

18 Signs That The Global Economic Crisis Is Accelerating As We Enter The Last Half Of 2014

lot of people that I talk to these days want to know "when things are going to start happening". Well, there are certainly some perilous times on the horizon, but all you have to do is open up your eyes and look to see the global economic crisis unfolding. As you will see below, even central bankers are issuing frightening warnings about "dangerous new asset bubbles" and even the World Bank is declaring that "now is the time to prepare" for the next crisis. Most Americans tend to only care about what is happening in the United States, but the truth is that serious economic trouble is erupting in South America, all across Europe and in Asian powerhouses such as China and Japan. And the endless conflicts in the Middle East could erupt into a major regional war at just about any time. We live in a world that is becoming increasingly unstable, and people need to understand that the period of relative stability that we are enjoying right now is extremely vulnerable and will not last long. The following are 18 signs that the global economic crisis is accelerating as we enter the last half of 2014...

#1 The Bank for International Settlements has issued a new report which warns that "dangerous new asset bubbles" are forming which could potentially lead to another major financial crisis. Do the central bankers know something that we don't, or are they just trying to place the blame on someone else for the giant mess that they have created?

#2 Argentina has missed a $539 million debt payment and is on the verge of its second major debt default in 13 years.

#3 Bulgaria is desperately trying to calm down a massive run on the banks that threatens of spiral out of control.

#4 Last month, household loans in the eurozone declined at the fastest rate ever recorded. Why are European banks holding on to their money so tightly right now?

#5 The number of unemployed jobseekers in France has just soared to another brand new record high.

#6 Economies all over Europe are either showing no growth or are shrinking. Just check out what a recent Forbes article had to say about the matter...


Italy’s economy shrank by 0.1% in the first three months of 2014, matching the average of the three previous quarters. After expanding 0.6% in Q2 2013, France recorded zero growth. Portugal shrank 0.7%, following positive numbers in the preceding nine months. While figures weren’t available for Greece and Ireland in Q1, neither country is showing progress. Greek GDP dropped 2.5% in the final three months of last year, and Ireland limped ahead at 0.2%.

#7 A few days ago it was reported that consumer prices in Japan are rising at the fastest pace in 32 years.

#8 Household expenditures in Japan are down 8 percent compared to one year ago.

#9 U.S. companies are drowning in massive amounts of debt, but the corporate debt bubble in China is so bad that the amount of corporate debt in China has actually now surpassed the amount of corporate debt in the United States.

#10 One Chinese auditor is warning that up to 80 billion dollars worth of loans in China are backed by falsified gold transactions. What will that do to the price of gold and the stability of Chinese financial markets as that mess unwinds?

#11 The unemployment rate in Greece is currently sitting at 26.7 percent and the youth unemployment rate is 56.8 percent.

#12 67.5 percent of the people that are unemployed in Greece have been unemployed for over a year.

#13 The unemployment rate in the eurozone as a whole is 11.8 percent - just a little bit shy of the all-time record of 12.0 percent.

#14 The European Central Bank is so desperate to get money moving through the system that it has actually introduced negative interest rates.

#15 The IMF is projecting that there is a 25 percent chance that the eurozone will slip into deflation by the end of next year.

#16 The World Bank is warning that "now is the time to prepare" for the next crisis.

#17 The economic conflict between the United States and Russia continues to deepen. This has caused Russia to make a series of moves away from the U.S. dollar and toward other major currencies. This will have serious ramifications for the global financial system as time rolls along.

#18 Of course the U.S. economy is struggling right now as well. It shrank at a 2.9 percent annual rate during the first quarter of 2014, which was much worse than anyone had anticipated.

But if U.S. economic numbers look a bit better for the second quarter, that doesn't mean that we are out of the woods.

As I have stressed so many times, the long-term trends and the long-term balance sheet numbers are far, far more important than the short-term economic numbers.

For example, if you went to the mall today and spent a thousand dollars on candy and video games, your short-term "economic activity" would spike dramatically. But your long-term financial health would take a significant turn for the worse.

Well, when we are talking about the health of the U.S. economy or the entire global financial system we need to keep the same kinds of considerations in mind.

As for the United States, whether the level of our debt-fueled short-term economic activity goes up a little bit or down a little bit is not what is truly important.

Rather, the fact that we are nearly 60 trillion dollars in debt as a society is what really matters.

The same thing applies for the globe as a whole. Right now, the citizens of the planet are more than 223 trillion dollars in debt, and "too big to fail" banks around the world have at least 700 trillion dollars of exposure to derivatives.

So it doesn't really matter too much whether the short-term economic numbers go up a little bit or down a little bit right now. The whole system is an inherently flawed Ponzi scheme that will inevitably collapse under its own weight.

Let us hope that this period of relative stability lasts for a while longer. It is a good thing to have time to prepare. But you would have to be absolutely insane to think that the biggest debt bubble in the history of the world is never going to burst.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿el madmaxismo está tomando fuerza, la gente cada vez intuye más claramente un colapso y Hollywood quiere explotar ese sentimiento?
> 
> ¿nos están mentalizando cada vez con menos paños calientes?
> 
> ...



Tiene una pinta de la hostia 8:8:8:

[YOUTUBE]Z6KI4ojKjEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jul 2014)

*Manifiesto.* 
«Última llamada»
*Esto es más que una crisis económica y de régimen: es una crisis de civilización*: https://ultimallamadamanifiesto.wordpress.com/el-manifiesto/









Los ciudadanos y ciudadanas europeos, en su gran mayoría, asumen la idea de que la sociedad de consumo actual puede “mejorar” hacia el futuro (y que debería hacerlo). Mientras tanto, buena parte de los habitantes del planeta esperan ir acercándose a nuestros niveles de bienestar material. Sin embargo, el nivel de producción y consumo se ha conseguido a costa de agotar los recursos naturales y energéticos, y romper los equilibrios ecológicos de la Tierra.

Nada de esto es nuevo. Las investigadoras y los científicos más lúcidos llevan dándonos fundadas señales de alarma desde principios de los años setenta del siglo XX: de proseguir con las tendencias de crecimiento vigentes (económico, demográfico, en el uso de recursos, generación de contaminantes e incremento de desigualdades) el resultado más probable para el siglo XXI es un colapso civilizatorio.

Hoy se acumulan las noticias que indican que la vía del crecimiento es ya un genocidio a cámara lenta. El declive en la disponibilidad de energía barata, los escenarios catastróficos del cambio climático y las tensiones geopolíticas por los recursos muestran que las tendencias de progreso del pasado se están quebrando.

Frente a este desafío no bastan los mantras cosméticos del desarrollo sostenible, ni la mera apuesta por tecnologías ecoeficientes, ni una supuesta “economía verde” que encubre la mercantilización generalizada de bienes naturales y servicios ecosistémicos. Las soluciones tecnológicas, tanto a la crisis ambiental como al declive energético, son insuficientes. Además, la crisis ecológica no es un tema parcial sino que determina todos los aspectos de la sociedad: alimentación, transporte, industria, urbanización, conflictos bélicos… Se trata, en definitiva, de la base de nuestra economía y de nuestras vidas.

Estamos atrapados en la dinámica perversa de una civilización que si no crece no funciona, y si crece destruye las bases naturales que la hacen posible. Nuestra cultura, tecnólatra y mercadólatra, olvida que somos, de raíz, dependientes de los ecosistemas e interdependientes.

La sociedad productivista y consumista no puede ser sustentada por el planeta. Necesitamos construir una nueva civilización capaz de asegurar una vida digna a una enorme población humana (hoy más de 7.200 millones), aún creciente, que habita un mundo de recursos menguantes. Para ello van a ser necesarios cambios radicales en los modos de vida, las formas de producción, el diseño de las ciudades y la organización territorial: y sobre todo en los valores que guían todo lo anterior. Necesitamos una sociedad que tenga como objetivo recuperar el equilibrio con la biosfera, y utilice la investigación, la tecnología, la cultura, la economía y la política para avanzar hacia ese fin. Necesitaremos para ello toda la imaginación política, generosidad moral y creatividad técnica que logremos desplegar.

Pero esta Gran Transformación se topa con dos obstáculos titánicos: la inercia del modo de vida capitalista y los intereses de los grupos privilegiados. Para evitar el caos y la barbarie hacia donde hoy estamos dirigiéndonos, necesitamos una ruptura política profunda con la hegemonía vigente, y una economía que tenga como fin la satisfacción de necesidades sociales dentro de los límites que impone la biosfera, y no el incremento del beneficio privado.

Por suerte, cada vez más gente está reaccionando ante los intentos de las elites de hacerles pagar los platos rotos. Hoy, en el Estado español, el despertar de dignidad y democracia que supuso el 15M (desde la primavera de 2011) está gestando un proceso constituyente que abre posibilidades para otras formas de organización social.

Sin embargo, es fundamental que los proyectos alternativos tomen conciencia de las implicaciones que suponen los límites del crecimiento y diseñen propuestas de cambio mucho más audaces. La crisis de régimen y la crisis económica sólo se podrán superar si al mismo tiempo se supera la crisis ecológica. En este sentido, no bastan políticas que vuelvan a las recetas del capitalismo keynesiano. Estas políticas nos llevaron, en los decenios que siguieron a la segunda guerra mundial, a un ciclo de expansión que nos colocó en el umbral de los límites del planeta. Un nuevo ciclo de expansión es inviable: no hay base material, ni espacio ecológico y recursos naturales que pudieran sustentarlo.

El siglo XXI será el siglo más decisivo de la historia de la humanidad. Supondrá una gran prueba para todas las culturas y sociedades, y para la especie en su conjunto. Una prueba donde se dirimirá nuestra continuidad en la Tierra y la posibilidad de llamar “humana” a la vida que seamos capaces de organizar después. Tenemos ante nosotros el reto de una transformación de calibre análogo al de grandes acontecimientos históricos como la revolución neolítica o la revolución industrial.

Atención: la ventana de oportunidad se está cerrando. Es cierto que hay muchos movimientos de resistencia alrededor del mundo en pro de la justicia ambiental (la organización Global Witness ha registrado casi mil ambientalistas muertos sólo en los últimos diez años, en sus luchas contra proyectos mineros o petroleros, defendiendo sus tierras y sus aguas). Pero a lo sumo tenemos un lustro para asentar un debate amplio y transversal sobre los límites del crecimiento, y para construir democráticamente alternativas ecológicas y energéticas que sean a la vez rigurosas y viables. Deberíamos ser capaces de ganar grandes mayorías para un cambio de modelo económico, energético, social y cultural. Además de combatir las injusticias originadas por el ejercicio de la dominación y la acumulación de riqueza, hablamos de un modelo que asuma la realidad, haga las paces con la naturaleza y posibilite la vida buena dentro de los límites ecológicos de la Tierra.

Una civilización se acaba y hemos de construir otra nueva. Las consecuencias de no hacer nada —o hacer demasiado poco— nos llevan directamente al colapso social, económico y ecológico. Pero si empezamos hoy, todavía podemos ser las y los protagonistas de una sociedad solidaria, democrática y en paz con el planeta.

— En diversos lugares de la Península Ibérica, Baleares, Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla, y en el verano de 2014.









Descarga del manifiesto en pdf por si lo quieres compartir: https://ultimallamadamanifiesto.fil...7/manifiesto-ultima-llamada-2014-julio-v3.pdf




.


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2014)

Guest Post: How To Find Shelter From The Coming Storms? | Zero Hedge

*How To Find Shelter From The Coming Storms?*

Some basic suggestions for those who are seeking shelter from the coming storms of global financial crisis and recession.

Reader Andy recently wrote: "I look forward to your blog each day but am still waiting for your ideas for surviving the coming crisis." Andy reports that he and his wife have small government and private pensions, are debt-free and have simplified their lifestyle to survive the eventual depreciation of their pensions. They currently split their time between a low-cost site in North America and Mexico. They are considering moving with the goal of establishing roots in a small community of life-minded people.

Though I have covered my own ideas in detail in my various books (Survival+: Structuring Prosperity for Yourself and the Nation, An Unconventional Guide to Investing in Troubled Times, Why Things Are Falling Apart and What We Can Do About It and Get a Job, Build a Real Career and Defy a Bewildering Economy, I am happy to toss a few basic strategies into the ring for your consideration.

Let's start by applauding Andy for getting so much right.

*1. Don't count on pensions maintaining their current purchasing power as the promises issued in previous eras are not sustainable going forward*. I've addressed the reasons for this ad nauseam, but we can summarize the whole mess in four basic points:

*A. Demographics.* Two workers cannot support one retiree's pensions and healthcare costs (skyrocketing everywhere as costly treatments expand along with the cohort of Baby Boomer retirees). The U.S. is already at a ratio of two full-time workers to one retiree, and this is during a "recovery." the ratio in some European nations is heading toward 1.5-to-1 and the next global financial meltdown hasn't even begun.

*B. The exhaustion of the debt-based consumption model.* The only way you can sustain a debt-based model of ever-expanding consumption is to drop interest rates to zero. But alas, lenders go broke at 0%, so either the system implodes as debtors default or lenders go bankrupt. Take your pick, the end-game of financial crisis and collapse is the same in either case.

*C. Printing money out of thin air does not increase wealth, it only increases claims on existing wealth*. An honest government will eventually default on its unsustainable promises; a dishonest government (the default setting everywhere) will print money to fund the promises until its currency loses purchasing power as a result of either inflation or some other flavor of currency crisis.

In other words, the dishonest government will still issue pension checks for $2,000 a month but a cup of coffee will cost $500--if anyone will take the currency at all.

*D. Pensions funds are assuming absurdly unrealistic returns on their investments*. Many large public pension plans are assuming long-term yields of 7.5% even as the yield on "safe" government bonds has declined to 3% or 4%. As a result, the pension fund managers have taken on staggering amounts of systemic risk as they reach for higher yields.

When the whole rotten house of cards (shadow banking, subprime everything, etc.) collapses in a stinking heap, the yields will be negative. As John Hussman has noted, asset bubbles simply bring forward all the returns from future years. Once the bubble pops, yields are substandard/negative for years or even decades.

Pension funds that earn negative yields for a few years will soon burn through their remaining capital paying out unrealistic pensions.

*2. Lowering the cost of one's lifestyle*. It's much easier to cut expenses than it is to earn more money or squeeze more yield out of capital.

*3. Establishing roots in a community of like-minded people*. Though it's rarely mentioned in a culture obsessed with financial security, day-to-day security is based more on community than on central-state-issued cash--though this is often lost on those who have surrendered all sense of community in their dependency on the state.

The core of community is reciprocity: before you take, you first have to give or share. Free-riders are soon identified and shunned.

My suggestions are derived from this week's entries on the inevitable popping of credit bubbles, the unenviable role of tax donkeys in funding corrupt state Castes and the Great Game of Elites acquiring essential resources with unlimited credit issued by central banks, leaving the 99% debt-serfs and/or tax donkeys with neither the income nor the credit to compete with Elites for real resources.

*4. Lessen your dependence on anything that requires debt and assets bubbles for its survival*. Whatever depends on expanding debt and asset bubbles for its survival will go away when credit/asset bubbles pop, which they always do, despite adamant claims that "this time it's different." It never is.

*5. Control as many real resources as you can*. These include water rights, energy-producing or conserving assets (solar arrays, geothermal heating/cooling systems, etc.), farmland, orchards and gardens, rental housing, and tools that you know how to use to make/repair essential assets such as transport, housing, equipment, etc.

*6. It's easier to conserve/not use something than it is to acquire it or pay for it*. As resources rise in price, those who consume little will be far less impacted than those whose lifestyles requires massive consumption of gasoline, heating oil, electricity, water, etc. It's as simple as this: don't waste food, or anything else.

*7. The easiest way to conserve energy and time is to live close to your work and to essential services/transport hubs*. Those who reside in liveable city neighborhoods and towns with public transport and multiple modes of transport who can walk/bike to work, farmers markets, cafes, etc. will need far less fossil fuel than those commuting to everything via vehicle.

*8. If you can't find work/establish a livelihood, move to a locale with a better infrastructure of opportunity*. I explain this in Get a Job, Build a Real Career and Defy a Bewildering Economy, but John Kenneth Galbraith made much the same point in his 1979 book The Nature of Mass Poverty.

*9. If you buy property, do so in a state with Prop 13-type limits on property tax increases*. We have no choice about being tax donkeys, but choose a state where income and consumption (i.e. sales tax) are taxed rather than property tax. You can choose to earn less and buy less, but you can't choose not to pay rising property taxes.

*10. Be useful to others*. That way, they'll want you around and will welcome your presence. There are unlimited ways to be helpful/useful.

*11. Trust the network, not the state or corporation*. Centralized systems such as the government and global corporations are either bankrupt and don't yet know it or are bankrupt and are well aware of it but loathe to let the rest of the world catch on.

*12. Be trustworthy*. Don't be morally corrupt or work for corrupt/self-serving institutions. Many initially idealistic people think they can retain their integrity while working for morally bankrupt, self-serving bureaucracies, agencies and corporations; they are all eventually brought down to the level of the institution.


----------



## bertok (12 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yaTePHW6MGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r9-3K3rkPRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (14 Jul 2014)

Atentos al Doctor.

[YOUTUBE]yDSX3XvqkjE[/YOUTUBE]

Oro puro que actualizo en el 2º post.

[YOUTUBE]ctWgJfJsEZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2014)

Aviso de antemano: es muy duro y se llora.

â€œHoy me mueroâ€: la emocionante fiesta de despedida de un perro con cÃ¡ncer - Noticias de Alma, CorazÃ³n, Vida


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)

Why The Status-Quo Is Unsustainable: Interest and Debt (What Yellen Won't Tell You) | Zero Hedge

*Why The Status-Quo Is Unsustainable: Interest and Debt (What Yellen Won't Tell You)*

ven if the economy were growing at a faster pace, it wouldn't come close to offsetting the interest payments on our ever-expanding debt.

If you want to know why the Status Quo is unsustainable, just look at interest and debt. These are not difficult to understand: debt is a loan that must be paid back or discharged/written off and the loss absorbed by the lender. Interest is paid on the debt to compensate the owner of the money for the risk of loaning it to a borrower.

It's easy to see what's happening with debt and the real economy (as measured by GDP, gross domestic product): debt is skyrocketing while real growth is stagnant. Put another way--we have to create a ton of debt to get a pound of growth.

There is no other way to interpret this chart.







The Status Quo has only survived this crushing expansion of debt by dropping interest rates to historic lows. This is a chart of the yield on the 10-year Treasury bond, which reflects the extraordinary decline in interest rates over the past two decades.

The Federal Reserve has pegged rates at essentially 0% for years. That means the strategy of lowering interest rates to enable more debt has run out of oxygen: rates can't drop any lower, and so they can either stay at current levels or rise.







Near-zero interest rates for banks borrowing from the Fed doesn't mean conventional borrowers get near-zero rates: auto loans are around 4%, credit cards are still typically 16% to 25%, garden-variety student loans are around 8% and conventional mortgages are about 4.25% to 4.5% for 30-year fixed-rate home loans.

This decline in interest rates means households can borrow more money while paying the same amount in interest.

So the interest payment on a $30,000 car today is actually less than the payment on a $15,000 auto loan back in 2000.







The monthly payment on a $400,000 home mortgage is roughly the same as the payment at much higher rates on a $200,000 home loan 15 years ago.

So dropping the interest rates has enabled a broad-based expansion of debt across the entire economy. Notice how debt has exploded higher in every segment of the economy: household, finance, government, business.







The other half of the debt/interest rate equation is household income: if income is stagnant and declining, the household cannot afford to take on more debt and pay more interest. With real (adjusted for inflation) household income declining for all but the top 10%, households cannot take on more debt unless rates drop significantly.







Now that rates are at historic lows, there is no more room to lower rates further to enable more debt. That gambit has run its course.

Many financial pundits claim private debts can simply be transferred to the government and the problem goes away. Unfortunately, they're dead-wrong. As economist Michael Pettis explains, bad debt cannot simply be “socialized”:

Remember that the only way debt can be resolved is by assigning the losses, either during the period in which the losses occurred or during the subsequent amortization period. There is no other way to “resolve” bad debt – the loss must be assigned, today or tomorrow, to some sector of the economy. “Socializing” the debt, or transferring the debt from one entity to another, does not change this. 
There are three sectors to whom the cost can be assigned: households, businesses, or the government. 
Earlier losses are still unrecognized and ****** in the country’s various balance sheets. These losses will either be explicitly recognized or they will be implicitly amortized. The only interesting question, as I see it, is which sector will effectively be assigned the losses. This is a political question above all....
In other words, when marginal borrowers--households, students, businesses, local government agencies, etc.--start defaulting, the losses will have to be taken by somebody. This is true of every indebted nation: Japan, the European nations, China and the U.S.

The idea that we can transfer the debt to the government or central bank and the losses magically vanish is simply wrong.

Even if you drop interest rates, if debt keeps soaring the interest soon becomes crushing. Even at historically low rates, the interest on Federal debt will soon double. That means some other spending must be cut or taxes must be increased to pay the higher interest costs. Either action reduces spending and thus growth.

If rates actually normalize, i.e. rise back toward historic norms, interest payments could triple.







Here's one way to understand how reliance on ever-expanding debt hollows out the economy. Let's say the average interest on the $60 trillion in total debt is 4%. (Recall that charge-offs for defaulted loans must be included as debt-related expenses. The interest paid to lenders is only one expense in the debt system; the other is the losses taken by lenders for defaulted credit card loans, mortgages, etc.)

That comes to $2.4 trillion annually.

Now take the $16 trillion U.S. economy and reckon that real growth in gross domestic product (GDP), even with questionable hedonic adjustments and understated inflation, is about 1.5% annually. That's an increase of $240 billion annually.

That means we're eating over $2 trillion every year of our real wealth, i.e. our seed corn, to support an ever-increasing mountain of debt. That is not sustainable. Even if the economy were growing at a faster pace, it wouldn't come close to offsetting the interest payments on our ever-expanding debt.
This leaves the entire Status Quo increasingly vulnerable to any sort of credit shock; either rising rates or a decline in the rate of debt expansion will cause the system to implode.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Aviso de antemano: es muy duro y se llora.
> 
> â€œHoy me mueroâ€: la emocionante fiesta de despedida de un perro con cÃ¡ncer - Noticias de Alma, CorazÃ³n, Vida



Tengo a la parienta llorando como una Magdalena.


----------



## El Promotor (17 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Aviso de antemano: es muy duro y se llora.
> 
> â€œHoy me mueroâ€: la emocionante fiesta de despedida de un perro con cÃ¡ncer - Noticias de Alma, CorazÃ³n, Vida





Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Tengo a la parienta llorando como una Magdalena.



Por el amor de Dios, mi querido amigos.

Este es un hilo para anunciar el fin de los tiempos y asustar al personal con fantasías apocalípticas y no para postear noticias lacrimógenas.

Que no vuelva a suceder o les reportaré por ello.


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2014)

Que Promotor postee por aquí me parece una muestra más de que se acerca el invierno (a pesar de los 40º)


----------



## El Promotor (17 Jul 2014)

p_pin dijo:


> Que Promotor postee por aquí me parece una muestra más de que se acerca el invierno (a pesar de los 40º)



Pues claro que se acerca el invierno pero para los profetas del hundimiento, como el autor del hilo. El burbumorismo agorero agoniza.

Y a usted, que lo veo despierto, le sugiero que se aleje de este pozo tenebroso de infelicidad y pesimismo vital. 

Esta debe ser su referencia a partir de ahora:

El Gran Hilo de la NEP (Nueva Epoca de Prosperidad) del Reyno de Felipe VI

Venga y será bien recibido.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2014)

Jim Rogers Blasts "The US Dollar Is A Terribly Flawed Currency" | Zero Hedge

*Jim Rogers Blasts "The US Dollar Is A Terribly Flawed Currency"*

Reflecting on the growing anti-dollar alliance (especially among the BRICS as we noted here), Jim Rogers exclaims "The US dollar is an extremely flawed currency... we have serious problems... and the world needs something else." His perspective is that maybe (just maybe) a combined China, Russia, Brazil joint-currency can battle the dollar's dominance. Rogers goes on to discuss the rationale for the increased cooperation between these 5 nations with multi-billion populations but notes while Russia has lots to add, "I would throw India out" of BRICS.

[YOUTUBE]D_jtE9oVUng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sirpask (17 Jul 2014)

4 regímenes fuertes + Brasil...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

España, camino de la quiebra - Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*España, camino de la quiebra*

*El déficit comercial se deteriora en mayo un 6.294%, confirmando la entrada en barrena del sector exterior
*
Los datos publicados el miércoles relativos al sector exterior confirman los peores temores que algunos veníamos anunciando desde hace tiempo respecto a los fundamentos y sostenibilidad de la recuperación que el Gobierno nos quiere vender.

En uno de los países más endeudados con el exterior del mundo, con el 100% de deuda externa neta, *nos encontramos con que se reincide en los errores que nos han traído a esta situación*. Recapitulemos sobre lo que pasó, con las perspectivas de los siete años transcurridos desde que empezó la crisis. En la imagen inferior vemos cómo la deuda exterior neta (en un gráfico que ya publiqué hace un par de semanas) fue aumentando paulatinamente desde el año 1999, para a partir del año 2003 dispararse exponencialmente. Fueron años en los que el rendimiento de la deuda fue disminuyendo de forma progresiva hasta que finalmente, *en vísperas de la crisis, llegamos a necesitar más de 3 euros de nueva deuda exterior para generar un aumento del PIB de 1 euro*. Era evidente que la situación era insostenible y que *realmente buena parte de la economía española se había convertido en un gigantesco esquema Ponzi sólo viable gracias a la entrada exponencial de dinero extranjero en España*. 







Y el problema de esta “recuperación” que se nos quiere vender es que tiene exactamente los mismos fundamentos. *El pasado año, para conseguir que el PIB cayera sólo un 1,3% (en el optimista cálculo del INE), necesitamos meter en la economía española nada menos que un 6% del PIB de nueva deuda externa neta. En el primer trimestre de 2014, para un crecimiento intertrimestral del 0,4% nos hemos endeudado en un 1,6% más*.

*Lo que se está haciendo para estabilizar la situación económica ha sido lo de siempre, impulsar la demanda a base de deuda para que así el electorado viva la ficción de una recuperación
*
Algunos pueden aducir que este incremento en el endeudamiento se debe a que está entrando mucho capital extranjero para invertir dado que las reformas del Gobierno han hecho esta inversión mucho más atractiva, pero una vez más los datos se empeñan en llevarles la contraria, pues *la inversión extranjera directa, después de un 2013 relativamente bueno en que aumentó en 31.000 millones (aunque lejos de los 48.000 millones de 2006), se ha paralizado totalmente, ya que en los primeros tres meses de 2014 sólo han entrado 1.484 millones, el 9% del incremento de la deuda exterior neta*. El resto, en su gran mayoría, ha sido endeudamiento del Banco de España con los otros bancos centrales europeos y entrada de dinero a bonos españoles; un dinero, este último, que, como bien sabemos, al igual que ha entrado puede salir de forma rapidísima en el momento en que vuelva la aversión al riesgo. Y cuando eso pase –que no duden que pasará–, *antes de darnos cuenta nos encontraremos otra vez a los pies de los caballos. Es lo que tiene vivir de prestado, que uno siempre está en manos del prestamista de turno* *(hacemos un inciso para los pechopalomos de turno :::::*.







*La balanza comercial confirma que su deterioro no se debe a inversión productiva, sino casi en su totalidad a consumo*, como podemos comprobar con algunos gráficos. El primero, que pueden ver sobre estas líneas, es el de la evolución de las importaciones de máquinas-herramienta, que como sabemos son la base de cualquier proceso industrial moderno. Como se ve, ha habido un ligerísimo aumento desde los mínimos del pasado año, pero la importación se halla a niveles sumamente bajos (más o menos 1/3 de los niveles normales antes de la crisis) y apenas es responsable de un 0,5% del incremento del déficit comercial.

Y sin embargo productos de consumo han aumentado sus importaciones de forma drástica, nada menos que un 17% desde los mínimos de primeros de 2013. 







*Las exportaciones no han podido compensar este repunte de la demanda y, de forma muy preocupante, han entrado en negativo en los últimos dos meses (-3,7 y -1,3%)*. En el gráfico vemos que la media trimestral está bastante lejos de los máximos del pasado año (-6,5%).







En resumen, *no existe ningún tipo de ajuste que haga más atractiva la inversión productiva extranjera o nacional*. El Gobierno, bancos y grandes empresas han aprovechado la extraordinaria bonanza de los mercados financieros internacionales, en los que la aversión al riesgo está en mínimos por la confianza absurda en la omnipotencia de los bancos centrales, para financiarse a tipos ridículamente bajos. Pero dado que no se ha hecho apenas reforma alguna de calado –y aquí probablemente las opiniones de cuáles habrían de ser esas reformas diverjan entre unos y otros–, lo que se está haciendo para estabilizar la situación económica es lo de siempre, impulsar la demanda a base de deuda para que así el electorado viva la ficción de una recuperación. *Hasta que llegue el siguiente crash de los mercados financieros mundiales, que no duden que llegará. Y entonces el pulmón de familias y empresas, casi agotado tras siete años de crisis, hará que ese crash azote con inusitada violencia a los sufridos ciudadanos españoles*


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

*Terrorífico*

Uno de los mejores programas que he escuchado

Cómo robar un país y que te paguen por ello - Economía Directa 13-7-2014 en mp3 (13/07 a las 14:52:01) 01:21:29 3310995 - iVoox

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

Guest Post: How To Find Shelter From The Coming Storms? | Zero Hedge

*How To Find Shelter From The Coming Storms?*

Some basic suggestions for those who are seeking shelter from the coming storms of global financial crisis and recession.

Reader Andy recently wrote: "I look forward to your blog each day but am still waiting for your ideas for surviving the coming crisis." Andy reports that he and his wife have small government and private pensions, are debt-free and have simplified their lifestyle to survive the eventual depreciation of their pensions. They currently split their time between a low-cost site in North America and Mexico. They are considering moving with the goal of establishing roots in a small community of life-minded people.

Though I have covered my own ideas in detail in my various books (Survival+: Structuring Prosperity for Yourself and the Nation, An Unconventional Guide to Investing in Troubled Times, Why Things Are Falling Apart and What We Can Do About It and Get a Job, Build a Real Career and Defy a Bewildering Economy, I am happy to toss a few basic strategies into the ring for your consideration.

Let's start by applauding Andy for getting so much right.

*1. Don't count on pensions maintaining their current purchasing power as the promises issued in previous eras are not sustainable going forward*. I've addressed the reasons for this ad nauseam, but we can summarize the whole mess in four basic points:

*A. Demographics.* Two workers cannot support one retiree's pensions and healthcare costs (skyrocketing everywhere as costly treatments expand along with the cohort of Baby Boomer retirees). The U.S. is already at a ratio of two full-time workers to one retiree, and this is during a "recovery." the ratio in some European nations is heading toward 1.5-to-1 and the next global financial meltdown hasn't even begun.

*B. The exhaustion of the debt-based consumption model.* The only way you can sustain a debt-based model of ever-expanding consumption is to drop interest rates to zero. But alas, lenders go broke at 0%, so either the system implodes as debtors default or lenders go bankrupt. Take your pick, the end-game of financial crisis and collapse is the same in either case.

*C. Printing money out of thin air does not increase wealth, it only increases claims on existing wealth*. An honest government will eventually default on its unsustainable promises; a dishonest government (the default setting everywhere) will print money to fund the promises until its currency loses purchasing power as a result of either inflation or some other flavor of currency crisis.

In other words, the dishonest government will still issue pension checks for $2,000 a month but a cup of coffee will cost $500--if anyone will take the currency at all.

*D. Pensions funds are assuming absurdly unrealistic returns on their investments*. Many large public pension plans are assuming long-term yields of 7.5% even as the yield on "safe" government bonds has declined to 3% or 4%. As a result, the pension fund managers have taken on staggering amounts of systemic risk as they reach for higher yields.

When the whole rotten house of cards (shadow banking, subprime everything, etc.) collapses in a stinking heap, the yields will be negative. As John Hussman has noted, asset bubbles simply bring forward all the returns from future years. Once the bubble pops, yields are substandard/negative for years or even decades.

Pension funds that earn negative yields for a few years will soon burn through their remaining capital paying out unrealistic pensions.

*2. Lowering the cost of one's lifestyle*. It's much easier to cut expenses than it is to earn more money or squeeze more yield out of capital.

*3. Establishing roots in a community of like-minded people*. Though it's rarely mentioned in a culture obsessed with financial security, day-to-day security is based more on community than on central-state-issued cash--though this is often lost on those who have surrendered all sense of community in their dependency on the state.

The core of community is reciprocity: before you take, you first have to give or share. Free-riders are soon identified and shunned.

My suggestions are derived from this week's entries on the inevitable popping of credit bubbles, the unenviable role of tax donkeys in funding corrupt state Castes and the Great Game of Elites acquiring essential resources with unlimited credit issued by central banks, leaving the 99% debt-serfs and/or tax donkeys with neither the income nor the credit to compete with Elites for real resources.

*4. Lessen your dependence on anything that requires debt and assets bubbles for its survival*. Whatever depends on expanding debt and asset bubbles for its survival will go away when credit/asset bubbles pop, which they always do, despite adamant claims that "this time it's different." It never is.

*5. Control as many real resources as you can*. These include water rights, energy-producing or conserving assets (solar arrays, geothermal heating/cooling systems, etc.), farmland, orchards and gardens, rental housing, and tools that you know how to use to make/repair essential assets such as transport, housing, equipment, etc.

*6. It's easier to conserve/not use something than it is to acquire it or pay for it*. As resources rise in price, those who consume little will be far less impacted than those whose lifestyles requires massive consumption of gasoline, heating oil, electricity, water, etc. It's as simple as this: don't waste food, or anything else.

*7. The easiest way to conserve energy and time is to live close to your work and to essential services/transport hubs*. Those who reside in liveable city neighborhoods and towns with public transport and multiple modes of transport who can walk/bike to work, farmers markets, cafes, etc. will need far less fossil fuel than those commuting to everything via vehicle.

*8. If you can't find work/establish a livelihood, move to a locale with a better infrastructure of opportunity*. I explain this in Get a Job, Build a Real Career and Defy a Bewildering Economy, but John Kenneth Galbraith made much the same point in his 1979 book The Nature of Mass Poverty.

*9. If you buy property, do so in a state with Prop 13-type limits on property tax increases*. We have no choice about being tax donkeys, but choose a state where income and consumption (i.e. sales tax) are taxed rather than property tax. You can choose to earn less and buy less, but you can't choose not to pay rising property taxes.

*10. Be useful to others*. That way, they'll want you around and will welcome your presence. There are unlimited ways to be helpful/useful.

*11. Trust the network, not the state or corporation*. Centralized systems such as the government and global corporations are either bankrupt and don't yet know it or are bankrupt and are well aware of it but loathe to let the rest of the world catch on.

*12. Be trustworthy*. Don't be morally corrupt or work for corrupt/self-serving institutions. Many initially idealistic people think they can retain their integrity while working for morally bankrupt, self-serving bureaucracies, agencies and corporations; they are all eventually brought down to the level of the institution.

Guest Post: Finding Shelter From The Coming Storms Part 2 | Zero Hedge

*Guest Post: Finding Shelter From The Coming Storms Part 2*

More basic suggestions for those who are seeking shelter from the coming storms of global financial crisis and recession (part 1 here).


*1. Proximity to fresh water, energy and rail transport*. (via longtime correspondent J.B.) Recent media stories on the precarious future of Las Vegas' water supply highlight the value of living in a place with access to sustainable fresh water: The race to stop Las Vegas from running dry.

In rural Hawaii, households with no county-supplied water use catchment systems for fresh water. Even homes in drier climes can collect substantial amounts of water in catchment tanks connected to roof gutters.

There are many ways to make better use of water: install low-flow shower heads, collect rinse water from doing dishes and use this to water plants, etc.

Though we take it for granted energy is equally available everywhere in the U.S., it's worth thinking about where your energy comes from and what you can do to consume less of it. A significant percentage of our energy is consumed in transportation and heating/cooling buildings. Super-insulated homes use much less energy (but may trap radon gas--there are always trade-offs).

The ideal arrangement is living above the shop, so to speak--living close enough to work that the commute is a short walk or bike ride. This was once common; my grandparents lived above their business in Los Angeles in the 1960s and 70s.

*2. Learn skills that use local/native/re-used materials*. (via longtime correspondent Joe H. "One action you might consider adding is to bone up on skills/professions that use native or found materials. I think the guy who can bend up metal and join them to bicycle wheels to form push carts will be in high demand. So will anybody who can piece together rocket stoves or water filtration elements. The list of potential projects is endless.

Reading When Money Dies: The Nightmare of Deficit Spending, Devaluation, and Hyperinflation in Weimar Germany by Adam Fergusson suggests that people who can contribute to the economy without high-cost or "foreign" inputs will do relatively well."

I would add another factor, which is adding skills that earn money in a range of sectors. This diversity of skills is one of the traits of the class I call Mobile Creatives:International Workers' Day (May 1) and the New Class: Mobile Creatives (May 1, 2014)

I use the word mobile not to suggest mobility between physical places (though that is one factor in this class's flexibility) but mobility between sectors, tools and ways of earning income. The key characteristic of the Mobile Creative class is that they live by this credo: trust the network, not the corporation or the state. Those who are dependent on the state should note that every government that has promised social benefits (pensions and healthcare) to its populace is already bankrupt; all that's missing is the confessional moment of recognition.

*3. Take control of our own health as much as possible*. This boils down to: get lean, get fit and eat only real food. We cannot control all disease or illness, but there is overwhelming scientific evidence that roughly 2/3 of our well-being results from our lifestyle and about 1/3 from our genetic makeup. That means our daily habits are the primary influence on our health and well-being. Change our habits and results follow.

*4. In general, control as much as you can*. Bemoaning our lack of wealth and power is a cop-out; as correspondent Mots noted: "MANY TINY SOLUTIONS EXIST NOW. Many things can be done NOW because transitioning to local generation of wealth/value occurs in stages/by degree to prepare for collapse: accordingly, EVERY person can do many little things to begin walking down this path NOW." Mots included a list of actions divided into three categories: (requires Adobe Reader) Emergency Preparation, Easy/Partial Local Reliance and Reasonable Long Term.

The essence of neofeudalism is dependence on the state and those who own the debt and a concurrent loss of individual initiative and control. The Status Quo encourages our sense of powerlessness; once people surrender their autonomy and initiative, they're easy to exploit.

The essence of state-cartel capitalism (the dominant form of capitalism) is the state dismantles all social connections and wealth between the state and the atomized individual recipient of state welfare so the individual depends entirely on the state for his/her identity and essentials of life.

Where once existed a complex ecosystem of public life, social capital and networks of reciprocity and economic meaning, now lies a wasteland, stripmined by the state to leave nothing but the state and its ever-growing armies of dependents.

The global corporation profits from this same wasteland: the ideal arrangement to maximize debt-based consumption is an atomized individual who has no identity or self-worth other than consumerist worship of brands and corporate-supplied convenience, in other words, a permanent adolescent driven by insecurity, fear and impulse-driven consumption.

The key is to operate outside these two states of dependency. That means taking control of what you can and extending control over what you don't yet control. People email me that they're too poor, old, etc. to do anything on their own behalf. Yes, poverty and old age make things more difficult. Nobody questions that. No matter how poor or old you may be, you have time. You don't have to buy time; it's there for you to invest or spend as you see fit.

Studies have found that modest exercise builds muscle mass even in 90-year olds. Colonel Sanders was 65 when he started to franchise KFC in earnest. He'd been working at a variety of jobs since the age of 14, so he didn't get the memo that he was too old to do something audacious.

As for being poor: it's a free-to-you investment to invest in learning new skills via donating time/energy to community groups. YouTube University is always open and always free to anyone with an Internet connection or a public library with free PCs and Internet access.

Investing your time wisely and productively is a skill that doesn't require any expenditure of cash to learn. It's a skill that can be acquired at any age.


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2014)

The Coming Crash Is Simply The Normalization Of A Mispriced Market | Zero Hedge

*The Coming Crash Is Simply The Normalization Of A Mispriced Market*

*The correlation between the Fed's monetary heroin production and the stock market will break down as the market normalizes.
*
In the spirit of calling things what they are, longtime correspondent Harun I. explains that market crashes are simply distorted/mispriced economies attempting to normalize. Here's Harun's commentary:

Let’s examine the term "crash." *A crash is nothing more than the economy trying to normalize*, however, everyone seems to think the environment created by bubbles (unpayable debt) is normal. This is truly fascinating because accepting unpayable debt as a norm means that prices are irrelevant, and since prices are irrelevant, there is no risk. But just because we think a thought does not make it a fact. Interestingly, each attempt at normalization requires exponentially greater amounts of expropriation of purchasing power.

Exactly, how does one grow one's way out of this? To clarify the term normalize, I mean that the economy shrinks to a level of real and sustainable supply and demand dynamics. Normalize does not mean "desirable" or "politically favorable."

Thank you, Harun, for describing the underlying dynamic of crashes. Just as forest fires normalize the forest's complex ecology by turning deadwood to nourishing ash and opening up the forest to new growth, in an analogous way crashes clear markets of financial deadwood and cartels that have blocked new growth.

I explain the analogy of the forest fire further in The Yellowstone Analogy and The Crisis of Neoliberal Capitalism (May 18, 2009).

We are living in a dying forest where fires have been suppressed at ever greater cost bcause the deadwood--the central bank and its cartel-cronies--are doing everything in their power to maintain their perquisites and power. But as Harun noted, the cost of each fire suppression (not just in eroded purchasing power but in systemic instability and the mispricing of risk) goes up dramatically.

Courtesy of mdbriefing.com, here is the Federal Reserve balance sheet--the main tool, along with Federal subsidies of politicized sectors such as home mortgages, of suppressing normalization of the economy and stock market:







*While the Fed can push monetary heroin into the financial system, it can't force anyone to shove the debt-needle in their arm*. One consequence is the velocity of money is absolutely cratering. If there is any measure of the economy's underlying financial health, it's this:







(thanks to correspondent Scott for calling my attention to this chart)

The correlation of the Fed's pushing of monetary heroin to the stock market has long been noted:







The question is: is correlation causation? In other words, will the market continue to loft higher regardless of any other inputs as long as the Fed is pushing some kind of monetary heroin into the financial sector?

As noted on the chart of the Fed balance sheet, *the Fed's purchases of Treasury bonds and home mortgages are both rolling over (tapering), and so the Fed has been substituting another form of synthetic monetary heroin (reverse repos) to suppress the much-needed and long-delayed normalization of the economy and stock market*.

Suppressing the next fire will take more than the reverse repo squirt-gun. Given the tremendous forces needing to be normalized, the correlation between the Fed's monetary heroin production and the stock market will break down as the market normalizes, much to the shock of all the financial deadwood that's been protected all these years.

To those who believe the correlation of Fed monetary heroin and the stock market is eternal and cannot possibly come undone, please consider this line from songwriter Jackson Browne: *Don't think it won't happen just because it hasn't happened yet*.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)




----------



## Barcino (19 Jul 2014)

Jo-dó. Fuente de este último gráfico?


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2014)

Barcino dijo:


> Jo-dó. Fuente de este último gráfico?



Bloomberg.

Para poner las cosas en su contexto, mira la escala vertical. No es tanta variación como puede sugerir visualmente.

Lo que tiene webos es que mercados sigan burbujeados al alza ..... free money.


----------



## p_pin (20 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Terrorífico*
> 
> Uno de los mejores programas que he escuchado
> 
> ...



Me gustó mucho este programa
País de trileros, la verdad que se agradece que se hable claramente de la connivencia de la clase política y judicial, con los organismos financieros y empresariales como instrumento, para robar al ciudadano sus ahorros


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jul 2014)

¿ Es aquí donde a pesar de gritar y patalear nos van a follar vivo lojete por muu altos, wapos, 30centimetreros, apilalatunes y ramboasuerzenaagados estemos ?...


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2014)

Para maricones irredentos y cocksuckers ya hay otros hilos en el principal ::::::

Aquí sólo damos pista para el peor de los escenarios )))


----------



## El Promotor (20 Jul 2014)

Huyan de las tinieblas y corran hacia la brillante luz que irradia de la NEP, mi queridos burbumoris.

El Gran Hilo de la NEP (Nueva Epoca de Prosperidad) del Reyno de Felipe VI



> *Claves de la recuperación de la marca España.*
> 
> La consolidación fiscal da confianza
> 
> ...



Aún están a tiempo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jul 2014)

es este ojjjtubreeeh ya ?...::


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2014)

Poneos el pañal, durísimo baño de realidad

España hacia el suicidio (2) - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*España hacia el suicidio (2)*

Cualquier persona o agente económico que pretenda comprender mínimamente la situación de nuestro país tiene que ser consciente de que *la totalidad de las grandes magnitudes macroeconómicas oficiales son falsas*. *La desviación puede llegar al doble en el caso de la mora bancaria o al 25% en el PIB.
*
La manipulación se inicia con el mandato de esa plaga bíblica llamada Rodríguez Zapatero. Su primera actuación le vino regalada por la incompetencia y la dejadez de Rodrigo Rato, que como iba de sobrado ni se molestó en urgir al INE sobre la aplicación de la nueva base 2000 de Contabilidad Nacional, que tenía que haberse realizado en 2003. Se hizo en 2004 y añadió de golpe 0,4 puntos al crecimiento. El cambio de mayor calado se produjo en 2005 con la nueva metodología de cálculo de la EPA, que redujo el paro automáticamente nada menos que en dos puntos, del 10,5% al 8,5%.

Sin embargo, todas estas manipulaciones se verían empalidecidas por lo ocurrido desde 2007 con el PIB. Aquí se ha llegado a límites inimaginables. Se trata de una cifra muy representativa de la magnitud del engaño, y que entiende hasta un niño de primaria: *el PIB 2007 ascendió a 1.053 billones de euros, y el de 2013, según este Gobierno de tramposos, es prácticamente igual, de 1.023 billones. Eso después de seis años de crisis con una tasa de paro que ha pasado del 8,3% en 2007 al 26,4% en 2013; con una destrucción de tejido productivo similar a la de la Guerra Civil; con una deuda pública PDE (1) 614.000 millones mayor y una deuda total (pasivos en circulación) de 840.000 millones superior (el 132,1% del PIB), y con una pérdida de valor de la vivienda, el suelo y los activos productivos de entre el 50 y el 80%.
*
Todos los estudios independientes y la propia contracción de las bases fiscales *llevan a la conclusión de que el PIB real es entre un 25 y un 30% inferior al oficial
*
Es decir, el indigente mental Rodríguez Zapatero tenía razón: no ha habido ninguna crisis. Pero la realidad es muy otra: todos los estudios independientes y la propia contracción de las bases fiscales llevan a la conclusión de que el PIB real es entre un 25 y un 30% inferior al oficial, lo que explica lo inexplicable: una caída de los ingresos públicos de 70.000 millones, algo que no se ha producido ni de lejos en ningún otro país de la UE. De ahí el saqueo masivo a las familias, ya que el sistema fiscal más extractivo de Europa no da para más, porque las bases son mucho más reducidas. Y, desde el PIB, todo lo demás. Durão Barroso ha acusado explícitamente antes de irse (lo podías haber dicho antes, ¡pedazo de inútil!) de que el BdE mintió en todo durante toda la crisis, algo archisabido. El WSJ acaba de 'descubrir' que la mora bancaria real es el doble de la oficial (a buenas horas: lo hemos escrito y demostrado aquí continuamente). 

Las cifras de déficit de la Comunidad Valenciana son falsas, dicen ahora los artistas de Eurostat. Algo dicho y redicho aquí con pelos y señales porque servidor tenía las cifras de la sanidad y de mil cosas. *¿Y qué pasa con las de Castilla-La Mancha y las de Andalucía, y las de Montoro?* Quizá es mucho trabajo comprobarlas también para los chicos de la rue de la Loi, que están como locos por irse de vacaciones. Y así todo lo demás. En resumen, las cifras de contabilidad nacional, de déficit público, de mora bancaria, de paro, de deuda, de todo, son absolutamente falsas, así que voy a otra cosa, que es lo que afecta directamente al bienestar de las familias y a su incierto futuro.

*El hundimiento del ahorro y de la renta disponible
*
Lo que los españoles perciben en sus hogares cada día, lo que afecta directamente al bienestar y a su porvenir, tiene que ver con otras cifras diferentes, y es de eso de lo que quiero hablar. No deseo perder el tiempo en explicar que *el PIB no está creciendo, sino decreciendo; que la mora bancaria no es la oficial, sino el doble, y que, si hacemos caso al último informe de Bank of America/Merrill Lynch, el volumen de activos dudosos de la banca española asciende a 433.000 millones de euros o el 43% del PIB*, que es ya para cortarse las venas. Y ahora Jens Wiedmann, presidente del Bundesbank, acaba de alertar esta semana en España sobre los títulos de deuda española en manos de la banca –que han subido un 74% con Rajoy y alcanzan la cifra de 288.000 millones–, que se consideran libres de riesgo y no lo son, por lo que deberían ser ponderados. Y aunque todo esto son los cimientos de la ruina de España, no es de lo que voy a tratar hoy.

Lo verdaderamente relevante por lo devastador para el bienestar y el futuro de las familias son las “cuentas trimestrales no financieras de los sectores institucionales” del primer trimestre de 2014 que acaba de publicar el INE, y que muestran lo inimaginable: *la renta disponible de las familias se está hundiendo a una tasa trimestral anualizada de nada menos que del 10,8%, la mayor de toda la serie histórica, y el ahorro ha caído por primera vez desde el año 2000 (comienzo de la serie) un -1,9% trimestral o un -7,9% anualizado. Esto, queridos lectores, es el apocalipsis para los hogares españoles*. Y, entonces, ¿cómo es posible que estos expoliadores, ineptos y corruptos que nos gobiernan digan que todo va a mejor y que nos estamos recuperando?

Para mantener su nivel de vida las familias tuvieron que desahorrar, algo que jamás había sucedido desde que se inició la actual serie contable hace 14 años

*Todas las rentas primarias, es decir, las que remuneran el trabajo y el capital, han caído respecto al trimestre anterior. Las remuneraciones medias percibidas por los asalariados bajaron un 0,4%. Más aún, descendieron las rentas netas de la propiedad percibidas, un 22,7% respecto al mismo trimestre de 2013. También el volumen neto de rentas secundarias se redujo tanto como el 3,3% en las prestaciones recibidas (pensiones y desempleo fundamentalmente, cuando estos miserables aseguraron que nunca bajarían). A ello se unió una bajada del 27,8% del saldo neto de otras transferencias corrientes recibidas. Como consecuencia, la renta disponible volvió a disminuir un 2,7% en el primer trimestre, el equivalente al 10,8% elevado a la tasa anual*. 

Por ello, para mantener su nivel de vida las familias tuvieron que desahorrar, algo que jamás había sucedido desde que se inició la actual serie contable hace 14 años. En consecuencia, los hogares gastaron 2.987 millones de euros más de lo que ingresaron, es decir, el desahorro fue de -2.987 millones de euros, frente a los 4.036 del primer trimestre de 2013. Pero no se crean que esto acaba aquí. Las pensiones y los subsidios de desempleo van a seguir reduciéndose sin pausa y, en cuanto al sector público, el trío Montoro, Báñez y Nadal acaba de acordar lo que eufemísticamente denominan “pautas en materia salarial y de contención del gasto en el sector público”, que no se refiere a reducir asesores que no asesoran, coches oficiales o los enjambres de enchufados, nada de eso. Se refiere al recorte del poder adquisitivo de las personas que verdaderamente trabajan en Renfe, en Correos, la Agencia EFE, la SEPI, etc. Unos 150.000 empleados verán reducirse sistemáticamente su poder adquisitivo desde ya.

*Nada se dice, naturalmente, de las más de 3.000 empresas públicas, chiringuitos y canonjías autonómicas y locales donde sestean cientos de miles de familiares, amigos y correligionarios*. *Si esto es una recuperación, que baje Dios y lo vea*. Estos miserables que nos gobiernan carecen totalmente de empatía con la clase media que los sostiene y los más desfavorecidos: no tienen perdón ni de los hombres ni de Dios, porque todas estas medidas tienen como objetivo mantener a cientos de miles de enchufados, golfos y corruptos, un modelo de Estado disparatado que sólo conviene a sus canallescos intereses. Y ahora viene Mas con el cazo, como ya dije la semana pasada, a cambiar referéndum por financiación.

*La economía empeora y la deuda bate récords
*
El análisis mencionado de contabilidad trimestral muestra que la economía nacional tuvo una necesidad de financiación frente al resto del mundo de 7.057 millones de euros en el primer trimestre de 2014, lo que supera en un 77% a la correspondiente al primer trimestre del año anterior (3.075 millones). 

Esta mayor necesidad de financiación tuvo su origen en un peor comportamiento tanto del saldo del intercambio de bienes y servicios como de la balanza de rentas y transferencias corrientes y de capital con el resto del mundo, situación que ha continuado empeorando en abril y mayo con caídas de las exportaciones de -3,7 y del -1,3% respectivamente. Mientras, las importaciones han crecido un 2,3% en los primeros cinco meses de 2014 y un 7% en mayo. Y, ya el colmo, se trata de importaciones de bienes de consumo, no de bienes de inversión. O sea, el motor de nuestra economía, según el Gobierno, sigue funcionando pero macha atrás.

La reducción del paro se debe esencialmente a que la población activa está disminuyendo: unos han emigrado y otros (unos 600.000) están desencantados y han dejado de buscar trabajo

*Por lo que se refiere al paro, su reducción se debe esencialmente a que la población activa está disminuyendo: unos han emigrado y otros (unos 600.000) están desencantados y han dejado de buscar trabajo, por lo que no figuran como parados, sino como inactivos*. Finalmente está la trampa de dar las cifras brutas en lugar de desestacionalizadas, que es lo único representativo. "Por ejemplo, en junio el número de parados registrados descendió en 122.700, la cifra más alta de lo que va de año, pero en términos desestacionalizados el descenso fue de unos 16.000, según el Ministerio de Economía, notablemente menor que el que se produjo de media en los 10 meses anteriores", ha dicho Ángel Laborda (2). Una estadística mucho más fiable que la del paro registrado que nadie se toma en serio es la de afiliaciones a la Seguridad Social (y cada trimestre la EPA). “El dato original o bruto dio un aumento de 56.600, pero en cifras desestacionalizadas por la propia Seguridad Social dicho aumento se quedó en unas 9.000, muy por debajo de la media de 41.000 de los cinco primeros meses del año” (2).

Y en lo que se refiere a la deuda, esta se encuentra fuera de control. Está creciendo al frenético ritmo anual de 90.000 millones de euros, lo que hipoteca el futuro no sólo de las cuentas públicas, sino ante todo y sobre todo de varias generaciones de españoles. La deuda pública parcial o PDE ha llegado en mayo a 996.983 millones de euros. De hecho, *la deuda computable ha experimentado una escalada sin precedentes durante el gobierno de Rajoy: 260.000 millones de euros adicionales en 29 meses, 8.966 millones de euros al mes, una auténtica salvajada que tendrán que pagar nuestros hijos y nietos, y que arruinará sus vidas para siempre*. Y como guinda del pastel, dentro de los últimos indicadores macroeconómicos no manipulables, el crecimiento del consumo de energía eléctrica en junio fue del 0%, el consumo aparente de cemento hasta mayo cayó otro 4,3% frente al 2,9 del tercer trimestre, el índice de producción industrial (IPI) de mayo en contra de todo pronóstico retrocedió un 0,7% respecto a abril, y la utilización de la capacidad productiva bajó al 74,9% frente al 75,6% el trimestre anterior.

Peor aún si cabe por lo que supone para casi nueve millones de españoles es que el sistema de pensiones, tal y como estaba reflejado en todos los estudios actuariales, ha entrado en una espiral imparable de quiebra. *Este año el agujero de las pensiones se estima en 18.168 millones de euros, pero con toda seguridad será superior*. Sin embargo, el problema no es sólo esta cifra, que también, sino que el agujero está creciendo exponencialmente. Desde 2012 las cotizaciones ya no alcanzan para cubrir los pagos, y se ha pasado de un déficit de 5.785 millones en 2012 a 8.624 millones en 2013, y a una estimación de más de 18.000 en 2014. Las actuales pensiones se verán drásticamente recortadas, y esto no es un juicio de valor, son matemáticas.

Ante esta realidad sangrante para la mayoría de los españoles, ¿en cuánto dicen estos trileros que está creciendo el PIB? No se preocupen, porque el PIB va a subir un 4% de golpe y porrazo. Han decidido incorporar al mismo una estimación de las actividades ilegales: consumo de drogas y prostitución. Y en cuanto al empleo, con trabajos temporales de 500 euros, la próxima EPA mostrará lo que quiera el señorito. ¿Cuál es la solución? *Pasó el tiempo de las reformas, llegó el de la ruptura y la rendición de cuentas. El régimen actual y el modelo de Estado que lo sustenta deben ser destruidos, y los responsables del desastre procesados*. Parafraseando al viejo Catón: "Oligarchia politica delenda est". Pero de esto hablaré con la inestimable ayuda de mi maestro Antonio García Trevijano la próxima semana.

(1) Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo, una convención contable de los burócratas de Bruselas que no recoge la totalidad de las deudas, pero es la que aparece en todos los medios.

(2) Ángel Laborda, director de Coyuntura de FUNCAS.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jul 2014)

Cuentanos more...


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2014)

brutal ,,,, tendrían que cambiar la definición de apocalipsis y enlazarlo a este articulo,,,,,


----------



## pleura (22 Jul 2014)

Ja ja ja, me encanta el olor a Centeno por las mañanas.

Brutales las cifras, todas las costuras a punto de reventar


----------



## El Promotor (22 Jul 2014)

Otro fin del mundo interruptus.

Urgente: Rumor de caida fuerte bancaria

Y van...


----------



## timi (22 Jul 2014)

los rumores , son eso , rumores
pero lo de centeno son matemáticas

tomate tu tiempo promotor , para leer lo de centeno , pero no lo leas de golpe ya que sino corres el riesgo de no entenderlo o de marearte,,,,, ienso:

cuando termines , dinos como te encuentras? jijijijijijj


----------



## El Promotor (24 Jul 2014)

Las últimas 24 horas están siendo un suplicio insufrible para Mr. Catacrock y sus secuaces.

*La economía española creció un 0,5% en el segundo trimestre

El paro registra una caída récord de 310.400 personas y se crean 402.400 empleos, la mayor cifra en 9 años*

Toma owned. ::


----------



## guajiro (24 Jul 2014)

bertok, compramos latunes?


----------



## p_pin (24 Jul 2014)

Palomos sacando pecho bertok, jajaja


----------



## El Promotor (24 Jul 2014)

guajiro dijo:


> bertok, compramos latunes?



Cuando anunciaban el fin del mundo y la inminente llegada del madmax, entre vítores y bromas, nunca imaginaron que acabarían siendo testigos del fin de su propio reinado de terror y tinieblas en el foro.

*Game over burbumoris.*


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

p_pin dijo:


> Palomos sacando pecho bertok, jajaja



tan solo buscan visitas


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

Lo inmo usano no va bien salvo en las grandes ciudades de ambas costas

Bobama, la que está liando ...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-24/new-home-sals-collapse-20-may-biggest-miss-year

*New Home Sales Collapse 20% From May To Dec 2012 Levels; Biggest Miss In A Year*

New Home Sales in June plunged to 406k vs 504k in May (remember that 504k print was the catalyst for 'weather' is over and the market to surge: it somehow was magically revised lower by more than 10% to only 442K) Now that has soaked in, consider this is equal lowest sales print since September 2013 (and Dec 2012) and the biggest miss since July 2013.

The last 3 months of exuberance have all been revised significantly lower as follows:

March: 410K to 408K
April: 425K to 408K
May: 504K to 442K

What is even more troubling in the "survey" vs "reality" world is this collapse in sales when NAHB Sentiment surged to near cycle highs. For context, this is a 5-standard-deviation miss from economists' expectations, below the lowest guess and a massive miss from almost highest estimate Joe Lavorgna's 510k.







Where the biggest revision was: sales in the West. One wonders how it is possible to overestimate sales in one region by 20%?







And this is all going to be quite a shock for the homebuilders...







Finally, here is your long-term recovery:


----------



## bertok (24 Jul 2014)

*Future is coming
*
El Gobierno estudia una segunda reforma laboral mucho más dura que la de 2012

*El Gobierno proyecta endurecer de forma gradual la legislación laboral para adecuarla a lo que le pide el sector más neoliberal del PP, agrupado en torno a las Fundación para el Análisis y los Estudios Sociales (FAES)* que preside José María Aznar. Esta nueva reforma laboral en cartera *coincide en gran parte con las líneas conocidas del tratado de libre comercio que negocian en secreto Estados Unidos y la Comisión Europea en Bruselas* y que cuartopoder.es analizó en su momento. Ahora se trata de dar un paso más en la reforma laboral de febrero de 2012 y de ‘liberalizar’, digámoslo así, desde el INEM hasta las prestaciones sociales.

La nueva reforma que estudia el Ejecutivo -que no se hará de golpe, sino a paso a paso, pero que se va a acelerar tras la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional sobre algunos aspectos de la reforma laboral de 2012- está contenida en buena medida en el documento Reflexiones sobre el mercado de trabajo: continuar la reforma que, dentro de la FAES, ha sido dirigido por Miguel Marín y coordinado por Valentín Bote. En el capítulo final, Conclusiones y orientaciones que cierra este documento de 228 páginas aprobado hace tan sólo unos días, se desarrolla una ‘segunda fase’ de la reforma laboral que copia en buena medida el modelo norteamericano. Incluso se pide abiertamente que el Estado beneficie a las agencias privadas de colocación y a las empresas de trabajo temporal, por encima del INEM.

Según han confirmado a cuartopoder.es medios populares, tanto en el área económica del PP como en el Gobierno que preside Mariano Rajoy se está estudiando la implantación en la legislación laboral de medidas como las que contiene el documento de FAES, fundación en la que son patronos un buen número de ministros, como la propia titular de Empleo. En todo caso, algunas de esas medidas propugnadas por FAES se están poniendo ya en práctica.

Entre esas últimas destacan las aprobadas por el Consejo de Ministros del 18 de julio, fecha emblemática donde las haya: la modificación de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social en relación con el régimen jurídico de las Mutuas de Accidentes de Trabajo y Enfermedades Profesionales de la Seguridad Social -el Gobierno sostiene que la mayor parte de los trabajadores con baja médica lo son de forma fraudulenta- y la regulación de determinados aspectos de la gestión y control de los procesos por incapacidad temporal en el primer año de su duración. Dos medidas de endurecimiento y control que habían sido exigidas por la gran patronal.

No es suficiente, ni mucho menos, porque los más neoliberales del PP están pidiendo a Rajoy que considere la reforma laboral que aprobó el Gobierno en febrero de 2012 tan solo como “un concepto que debe entenderse en sentido dinámico”; es decir, que quieren que se adopten nuevas medidas, muchas de las cuales están recogidas en el documento ahora aprobado por FAES. Se trataría, entre otras, de las siguientes:

*Flexibilizar el mercado laboral, avanzando en la reducción de los costes vinculados a la contratación de modo general. Es decir, salarios mucho más bajos y al estilo de los mini-jobs alemanes*.

*Poner en marcha modelos que buscan reducir el coste del despido*. O lo que es lo mismo: profundizar en la simplificación contractual y la ‘portabilidad’ de la indemnización por despido a un sistema de cuentas de ahorro individuales similar al modelo austriaco, lo que ayudaría -dicen ellos- a reducir los costes y a incrementar los incentivos de la movilidad laboral entre empresas.

Ahondar en el proceso de simplificación contractual; es decir, que se eliminen figuras contractuales y bonificaciones y se avance hacia la igualación de todos los costes de despido de las figuras contractuales que sobrevivan en unos niveles más moderados. En definitiva, que se reduzcan aún más los salarios y formas de contratación y mucho más aún las indemnizaciones por despido.

En el salario mínimo interprofesional introducir reformas como las de Alemania, donde se aumentaron los incentivos a los desempleados de larga duración para aceptar empleos de menor remuneración mediante la compensación de esos bajos salarios con prestaciones suplementarias para conseguir el ‘nivel mínimo’ de bienestar social (conocido como combined wage/income). Quienes predican esta fórmula sostienen que se puede modular la cuantía del salario mínimo, estableciendo diferentes umbrales en función del nivel de cualificación de la mano de obra o del tipo de ocupación que se desempeña. Esta medida -dicen ellos- habría de acompañarse de complementos aportados por el Estado, ya sea a las cotizaciones pagadas por la empresa o al propio salario, para facilitar la contratación y la aceptación de estos empleos por parte de los desempleados.

Modernización de los servicios de empleo, pero con la introducción de lo privado; es decir, permitir una mayor penetración de las ETT -empresas de trabajo temporal- en el mercado de trabajo español para aumentar la flexibilidad. Quienes piden tal beneficio para estas empresas privadas sostienen que tanto las agencias de colocación como las ETT desempeñan un ‘papel fundamental’ para contar con una ‘intermediación más dinámica’ y con ‘menos fricciones’.

En las prestaciones por desempleo quieren desempolvar una vieja propuesta que nunca fue retirada del todo: ‘modular’ la cuantía de la prestación a lo largo de los meses de su vigencia, concentrando una parte sustancial en los primeros meses de prestación, en los que actúa ‘genuinamente’ como un seguro, y valorando reducciones de los plazos máximos aun manteniendo o incluso aumentando el volumen total de la prestación. En ese punto, están considerando acciones para reforzar el tipo de actuaciones de ‘activación y búsqueda de empleo’ que sería preciso justificar para obtener la percepción del total de las prestaciones. Y, también, quieren redefinir el actual concepto de “empleo adecuado” que ya se introdujo en la primera reforma de 2012; es decir, el trabajo que un desempleado debería aceptar cuando el servicio de empleo se lo ofrezca.

‘Desindexación’ de salarios y ruptura de la vinculación de los mismos con el IPC: estas dos medidas ya han sido prácticamente tomadas.

Salarios acordes con el esfuerzo formativo, lo que significa rizar el rizo: dicen que los salarios en España para los trabajadores menos cualificados son muy similares a los que perciben aquellos con perfiles formativos superiores, lo que “desincentiva la prolongación de los estudios por encima del nivel obligatorio” e “impide la generación de un mercado de crédito desarrollado y profundo” como el existente en otros países para financiar la inversión en capital humano.

En el epígrafe sobre políticas activas de empleo se oculta una trampa más: se trata de borrar de golpe aquellas políticas que se muestran ‘manifiestamente ineficaces’, a juicio del Gobierno, como las bonificaciones de las cuotas de la Seguridad Social de determinados colectivos. Pero, paralelamente, se estudia la creación del cheque-formación, una modalidad que permitiría entregar al desempleado un bono por una determinada cantidad de formación siendo él quien debería decidir dónde recibirla y si quiere complementarla con recursos propios. Esta propuesta contiene otra trampa más, porque toca directamente a los cursos de formación, y, en este caso, afecta tanto a sindicatos como empresarios.

Finalmente, en el empleo público se estudia como ‘deseable’ que le sean de aplicación esquemas de incentivos a la movilidad o a la formación en los términos ya expresados para el resto de trabajadores.


----------



## solteroydigoloquequiero (24 Jul 2014)

Muy buenas Bertok, saludos desde El Perú!!

En primer lugar quería felicitarte por el gran trabajo que realizas, escribo para saber si podrías actualizar este grafico de rentas del trabajo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-mando-burbujista-burbuindicadores-20.html

Para mi este es uno de los mejores indicadores del colapso pero el problema es que la información aparece anualmente y seria genial tener la información semestral para poder ir evaluando como va realmente 2014...

Gracias y paciencia con tota esa cuadrilla de hijos de puta fascistas como Promotrol Guajiro o payasete.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

solteroydigoloquequiero dijo:


> Muy buenas Bertok, saludos desde El Perú!!
> 
> En primer lugar quería felicitarte por el gran trabajo que realizas, escribo para saber si podrías actualizar este grafico de rentas del trabajo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-mando-burbujista-burbuindicadores-20.html
> 
> ...



Que el ají de gallina te acompañe ::

Ese gráfico lo maneja Panic Phase. Lo he pedido en su post.


----------



## PanicPhase (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Que el ají de gallina te acompañe ::
> 
> Ese gráfico lo maneja Panic Phase. Lo he pedido en su post.



Bueno... yo lo he cogido del hilo del BONO. No es un gráfico fácil de encontrar en estos tiempos de subidas de la ración de chocolate


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

*La economía usana es un puto ponzi*



*The Rot Within, Part I: Our Ponzi Economy*

charles hugh smith-The Rot Within, Part I: Our Ponzi Economy

Depending on blowing the next bubble to temporarily prop up the economy is the height of foolhardy shortsightedness.

All the conventional policy fixes proposed by Demopublican politicos, technocrats and the vast army of academic/think-tank apparatchiks are the equivalent of slapping a coat of paint on a fragile facade riddled with dryrot. 

All these fake-fixes share a few key characteristics:

*1. They focus on effects and symptoms rather than address the underlying causes, i.e. the dryrot at the heart of our government, society and economy*.

*2. They maintain and protect the Status Quo Powers That Be--no vested interests, protected fiefdoms or Financial Elites ever lose power as a result of these policy tweaks*.

*3. They are politically expedient, meaning they assuage the demands of vested interests rather than tackle the rot undermining the nation*.

*4. They ignore the perverse incentives built into current systems and the incentives of complicity, i.e. to cheer another coat of paint on the dryrot rather than face the costs of real reform*.

The financial underpinnings of the economy and society are rotting from within: finance, higher education, defense, healthcare, law, governance, you name it.

This week I want to highlight a few key causes of this pervasive and eventually fatal systemic rot.

Let's start with Our Ponzi Economy. *There are three primary examples of our Ponzi Economy: pay-as-you-go social programs (Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, etc.); housing and the stock market. All are examples of financial Ponzi schemes*.

*All Ponzi schemes rely on an ever-expanding pool of greater fools who buy into the scheme and pay the interest/gains due the previous pool of greater fools*. Ponzi schemes fail because the pool of greater fools is finite, but the scheme demands an ever-expanding pool of participants to function.

All Ponzi schemes eventually fail, though each is declared financially sound because this time it's different. The number of greater fools required to keep the scheme going eventually exceeds the working population of the nation.

Here's why Pay-As-You-Go Social Programs are all Ponzi schemes:

1 retiree consumes the taxes paid by 5 workers. 
Those 5 workers when they retire consume the taxes paid by 25 workers. 
Those 25 workers when they retire consume the taxes paid by 125 workers. 
Those 125 workers when they retire consume the taxes paid by 625 workers. 
Those 625 workers when they retire consume the taxes paid by 3,125 workers.

You see where this goes: very quickly, the number of workers required to keep the Ponzi scheme afloat exceeds the entire workforce.

The only way to keep the Ponzi scheme going is to keep raising payroll taxes on the remaining workers, which is precisely what welfare states (i.e. every developed economy on the planet) has done.

But raising taxes merely extends the Ponzi scheme one cycle. Eventually, taxes are so high that the remaining workers are impoverished. Right now, the U.S. has reached a ratio of 2 full-time workers for every retiree. As the number of retirees rises by thousands every day and the number of full-time jobs stagnates, the ratio will slide toward 1-to-1:







Estimates are even worse in other developed nations. In Europe, the ratio of retirees over 65 to those between 20 and 64 will soon reach 50%--and that's of the population, not of people with full-time jobs paying taxes to fund social welfare programs. (source: Foreign Affairs, July/August 2014, page 130)

As the percentage of the working-age populace with full-time jobs declines, the worker-retiree ratio will become increasingly unsustainable. The taxes paid by each worker are nowhere enough to fund the generous pension and healthcare benefits promised to every retiree.

In the U.S., the number of people of working age who are jobless is 92 million; the number of full-time jobs is 118 million. This chart of labor participation includes almost 30 million part-time employees who don't earn enough to pay substantial taxes and millions of self-employed people making poverty-level net incomes.







Courtesy of STA Wealth Management, here is a chart that shows full-time workers are less than half the labor force:







*Housing is also a classic Ponzi scheme: prices can only go up if there is an ever-expanding pool of greater fools willing and able to pay even more for a house than the previous pool of greater fools*.

As I have explained many times, the only way the Status Quo has been able to expand the pool of greater fools is to lower interest rates to near-zero, drop down payments to 3% and loosen previously-prudent lending standards.

The Housing "Recovery" in Four Charts (May 27, 2014)

These tricks extend the Ponzi for a cycle by artifically expanding the pool of greater fools, but that pool is not infinite. (Foreign buyers are currently enlarging the pool, but their participation is dependent on the Ponzi schemes in their home economies not blowing up.)







*The stock market has been made the official metric of the nation's economic health; too bad it's a Ponzi scheme. Financial bubbles are what economist Robert Shiller calls "naturally occurring Ponzis" because the psychology of ever-rising prices and profits fuels an inflow of greater fools that sustains the bubble until all available greater fools have sunk their cash and credit into the bubble*.

Here is what a market that is increasingly dominated by Ponzi bubbles looks like: this is the S&P 500 (SPX):







(source: Gordon T. Long, Macro Analytics)

*Depending on blowing the next bubble to temporarily prop up the economy is the height of foolhardy shortsightedness*. Yet that's our Status Quo, increasingly dependent on inflating bubbles to evince "economic strength" when the Ponzi paint will soon peel off the rotten wood of the real economy

----------------------------------------------------------

*The Rot Within, Part II: Inflation Is Not "Growth"*

charles hugh smith-The Rot Within, Part II: Inflation Is Not "Growth"

Just as the Federal Reserve cannot directly force you to stick the needle of monetary heroin (debt) into your arm, it also can't force employers to pay employees more.

*The official policy of the Central Bank (Federal Reserve)/government is: inflation is necessary for "growth," i.e. economic expansion. The unstated reason for this official support of inflation is that it's easier for borrowers to service their debts as their income inflates*.

To take an extreme example: let's say a homeowner has a mortgage of $100,000, an annual wage of $40,000 and annual mortgage payments of $10,000. At 100% annual inflation in both prices and wages, the home mortgage remains fixed at $100,000, the payment remains fixed at $10,000 but his earnings double to $80,000.

Where the mortgage payment initially took 25% of his earnings, now it only takes 12.5%. Yippee Skippy, the homeowner has an "extra" 12.5% of his earnings to support more consumption and debt: thanks to inflation, the homeowner can now buy a car on credit and use the "extra" 12.5% of earnings to pay the auto loan.

*Central banks around the world seek inflation for another reason: the Keynesian Cargo Cult that dominates all central banks and governments believes with quasi-religious certainty that people respond to inflation by buying more stuff now rather than later: since prices will rise in the future, it makes sense to buy stuff now at "lower prices compared to next year's prices."*

This is called bringing demand forward, as the demand to buy stuff is shifted from the future to the present.

In an economy dependent on debt-based consumption, inflation is absolutely essential to reduce the real costs of servicing old debts so households can afford to buy more stuff on credit. This is the basis of the Fed's insistence that inflation is equivalent to "growth"--inflation enables households to continue adding more debt to buy more stuff, as long as earnings inflate along with prices.

There are three problems with the Fed's "inflation is growth" scenario:

*1. Earned income (wages and salaries) don't inflate along with prices
*
*2. Rising inflation and low interest rates crimp lender profits and increase risks
*
*3. Bringing demand forward exhausts households' ability to fund additional consumption with debt.
*
To date, all the Fed's efforts to generate inflation have bypassed earned income: wages and salaries have declined when adjusted for inflation. Hourly wages: stagnant since 2008.







source: Rising Wages Where? Real Wages Post First Annual Decline Since 2012

Real household income has declined across the entire income spectrum:







Here's the same data in chart form, courtesy of Doug Short:







*Deduct healthcare expenses and debt service, and what's left of wages for the rest of life's expenses is tanking: Courtesy of longtime correspondent B.C.*:







Debating the real rate of inflation has become a financial parlor game because the real rate of inflation depends on the household's demographics, locale, expenses and income. Anyone paying the unsubsidized costs of healthcare or college tuition is experiencing crushing inflation (i.e. loss of purchasing power), while the low-income or retiree household receiving federal subsidies (i.e. no exposure to the real costs of higher education and healthcare) experiences low inflation.

But even the official measures of inflation reflect the destruction of purchasing power wrought by supposedly low inflation when wages are stagnant while costs keep rising:







source: What Inflation Means to You: Inside the Consumer Price Index (Doug Short)

Inflation: A Six-Month X-Ray View (Doug Short)

Fed policies have inflated asset prices but left earned income in the ditch. Please read How Effective Have The Fed's QE Programs Been? (STA Wealth Management) for a fuller understanding of the perverse consequences of the Fed's "inflation is growth" policies.

Though nobody in official circles dares discuss it, the reality is inflation coupled with low interest rates reduces lenders' profit margins and increases systemic risk. In an economy in which wages are stagnating or declining in real terms while major expenses are galloping ever higher, the only way lenders can expand borrowing is to lend to marginal borrowers--households who would not qualify for loans under prudent risk management.

For evidence of this, we need only look at the explosive rise in subprime auto loans and higher-education student loans: In a Subprime Bubble for Used Cars, Borrowers Pay Sky-High Rates (New York Times)

Lastly, there are limits on how much future demand can be brought forward when wages are declining. The Keynesian Cargo Cult has absolute faith in the notion that consumers faced with inflation will buy more today rather than pay more next year.

But the facts do not support the Keynesian Cargo Cult's misplaced faith. In Japan, where the central bank and government have struggled for years to generate price inflation as the means to "re-start growth," wages have fallen by 9% in real terms since 1997. (source: Voodoo Abenomics: Japan's Failed Comeback Plan Foreign Affairs)

*When prices rise faster than incomes, people can't afford to buy as much. So consumption necessarily declines as prices go up and purchasing power goes down. There is nothing mysterious about this, but the Keynesian Cargo Cult is unmoved by mere fact and common sense*.

*Just as the Federal Reserve cannot directly force you to stick the needle of monetary heroin (debt) into your arm, it also can't force employers to pay employees more. Prices don't just rise for consumers; they rise for producers and employers as well. Every tick up in healthcare costs and producer costs increases the need for businesses to slash the one large expense they still control: payroll*.

We all see the desperate gimmicks corporations are deploying to lower costs while keeping prices the same: reducing package sizes, putting less product in each package, selling "individual servings" at higher cost per ounce, lowering quality of the product, using more fillers, and so on.

The ultimate hubris of the Keynesian Cargo Cult (which includes the global economy's central banks) is the naive notion that they can manipulate an entire system with a few levers such that the desired outcome--and only the desired outcome--is the output.

The idea that you can change one input in an interconnected system of systems and only affect the one output you want is not just naive and simplistic: it requires a level of blindness and incompetence that is off the charts

----------------------------------------------------------------

*The Rot Within, Part III: Our Political Order Is Defined by Favoritism and Extortion*

What's the difference between the U.S. Congress and corrupt petty officials taking bribes at a Third-World border crossing? Only one of scale.
Corruption ceases to be corruption when it becomes the Status Quo; what was once recognized as corruption is seen as just another cost of doing business. Our political order is structurally corrupt: the key dynamic in every level of governance is favoritism and extortion.

*Favors must be bought: those foolish enough not to spend freely on lobbyists and campaign contributions find their competitors have gained the upper hand by buying favors such as tax breaks, federal subsidies, no-bid contracts, cost-plus contracts, backroom deals, regulations that exclude competition and so on*.

Politicos must extort campaign contributions from the maximum number of supplicants seeking favors to maintain their perquisites and power.

Here's how the system works.

*There was much mainstream media hand-wringing and outrage in response to corporations moving their place of business offshore to lower their taxes. This outrage is completely misplaced--and indeed, seems designed to misdirect attention away from the systemic corruption that is the beating heart of the American political order*.

Let me explain how favoritism becomes the Status Quo. There are two key dynamics at work.

*1. Onerous, uncompetitive taxes and/or regulations. The U.S. corporate tax rate is 35%, the highest in the world, and various observers estimate the average state corporate tax tacks on another 4.1% for a total corporate tax rate of 39.1%*.

This is roughly three or four times the nominal and effective corporate tax rates in competing nations.

The heavier and more asymmetrical the burden, the greater the incentive to find a way to lighten the load. This is why nations with asymmetrical tax rates and collection practices are inevitably hotbeds of black market activity, as those few chumps who actually pay the official tax rate go out of business or struggle to make ends meet while their black market competitors are living high on the hog.

The injustice of such a system fuels the need and desire to buy favors to escape the burden that virtually nobody actually pays.

*2. Once a significant percentage of participants have eased their burden by buying political favors, everyone else is forced to wonder why they should continue paying the high taxes when others are avoiding them*.

*This system is not accidental. The asymmetry feeds the need to buy political favors, and is thus a form of systemic extortion. If you refuse to pay the bribe at a Third-World border crossing, the Powers That Be will make sure your life becomes increasingly miserable; while those who ponied up the bribe breeze through the paperwork, you wait and wait and wait, and are told to fill out more paperwork*.

In precisely the same fashion, those who refuse to bribe legislators and key political players find their tax rates are crushing and life is miserable indeed. This is known as pay to play, and it defines the U.S. political order.

Those who don't pay the extortion to congresspeople and lobbyists are punished by a system designed to force every participant to pony up the bribe or suffer the consequences.

*In other words, U.S. corporate taxes are extortionist and unfairly applied by design, to guarantee every corporation has to buy favors from politicos intent on stripmining billions of dollars in pay to play "contributions."*

I know many people feel corporations should pay high taxes because they did so in the 1950s, but this historical precedent is blind to the realities of a global economy. Given global sales and workforces, why should a company headquartered in the U.S. pay punishing U.S. tax rates on its global operations?

Is it good policy to burden our corporations with absurdly complex tax codes and rates so far above global norms that every U.S.-based company is forced to seek tax avoidance schemes just to remain competitive and meet shareholder demands to be as profitable as others in the same global space?

It's easy for pundits protected by academic tenure to criticize corporate management, but put yourself in the shoes of a pension fund that owns stock in a company that actually paid the full 35% while competitors used strategies bought by political favors to eliminate that burden: your dividends and capital gains would be significantly lower as a result of the corporation's refusal to use pay to play tax avoidance strategies.

The reality is the pension fund manager and the corporate managers would both be fired for underperformance if they were stupid enough to pay the full corporate tax rate or insist on the company doing so.

We have a double standard: as individuals, we seek every possible avenue to escape high Federal taxes, and the wealthier you are, the more avenues are open due to favors bought from an always willing to wheel-and-deal Congress.

Yet we publicly demand corporations pay absurdly asymmetric tax rates to qualify as "good corporate citizens."

Corporations don't exist to be good citizens. As noted above, anyone clueless enough to pay the 35% federal tax rate on all net earnings will have failed the shareholders, who naturally demand the same payout in dividends and capital gains as those earned by competitors who paid to play and avoided most or all U.S. taxes.

Systems of good governance make exceptions and favors difficult to gain and the process transparent.

Corrupt governance makes exceptions and favoritism the unspoken rule and the process of buying them ****** from public view. That defines the U.S. political order perfectly.

Soaring corporate profits make juicy targets for taxes:







Soaring profits are the engine of a rising stock market:







Wages have stagnated while profits have soared:







*It's easy to see why people want to tax corporations heavily, but in thinking this they are playing right into the extortionist/pay to play political order*.

A fairer, good-governance system would lower corporate tax rates to the equivalent of an excise tax and exclude favors and exemptions. A corporate tax rate of 5% that was applied to all corporate sales and earnings in the U.S. regardless of where the company was nominally based would raise more money than the current corrupt system in which many corporations pay almost nothing and chumps who failed to pay the required bribes pay a globally asymmetric rate as punishment for their failure to 'contribute" to the campaigns of incumbents.

A low, evenly applied corporate tax rate would destroy the pay to play system of extortion/bribery, and as a result it will never be adopted. The U.S. political order is systemically corrupt and is incapable of self-reform. The rot has seeped into every nook and cranny of the political order, to the point that it's now accepted as "the way we do business here."

What's the difference between the U.S. Congress and corrupt petty officials taking bribes at a Third-World border crossing? Only one of scale. The corrupt petty officials can only look with envy on the Congressional extortion machine


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Jul 2014)

Que bueno. Bertok, esos artículos son ETA. Bueno, hablan sobre EEUU, así que no son ETA, son Al-Qaida.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que bueno. Bertok, esos artículos son ETA. Bueno, hablan sobre EEUU, así que no son ETA, son Al-Qaida.



Toca desmontar la clase media creada tras la WWII.

El mundo gira rápidamente hacia el este asiático.

La vieja Europa primero y los usanos después van a pasar bastante apreturas: van destinadas a comportarse como América del Sur en los 80s.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (25 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Toca desmontar la clase media creada tras la WWII.
> 
> El mundo gira rápidamente hacia el este asiático.
> 
> La vieja Europa primero y los usanos después van a pasar bastante apreturas: van destinadas a comportarse como América del Sur en los 80s.



Que va, aquí tenemos la Nueva Estafa Pepera


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2014)

Calm before the storm as Europe poised to join economic war against Russia – Telegraph Blogs


Russia is battening down the hatches. The central bank was forced to raise interest rates this morning to 8pc to defend the rouble and stem capital flight, $75bn so far this year and clearly picking up again.

The strange calm on the Russian markets is starting to break as investors mull the awful possibility that Europe will impose sanctions after all, shutting Russian banks out of global finance.

Yields on 10-year rouble bonds jumped to 9.15pc, the highest since the emerging market "taper tantrum" last year. The cost of insuring against a Russian default through CDS contracts surged by 17 points to 225. The MICEX index of equities fell to a three-month low.

Lars Christensen from Danske Bank said the inflexion point will come if the EU does in fact impose “Tier III” measures aimed at crippling the Russian banking system, as now seems likely. “That is when the lights will turn off for the Russian market. We will see face capital flight of a whole different nature,” he said.

This moment of reckoning is suddenly drawing closer. The EU’s 28 ambassadors met for a second day this morning to grapple with draconian proposals put forward by the European Commission.

They appear to have reached broad agreement. A cell at the Commission will draw up the legal acts over the weekend.

There will be haggling over compensation for those on the front line when the package goes to foreign ministers for final ratification early next week. The sanctions may yet unravel. But the message from diplomats this morning was that even Cyprus, Bulgaria, and Hungary seem to be acquiescing, however reluctantly.

There is no longer a rift between Britain and Germany. The two powers are working in tandem, backed by the Dutch, Swedes, Danes, Poles and Baltic states. The French are not as dovish as might have been inferred from the debacle over Mistral warships sale to Russia, seen in Paris as a painful embarrassment.

It would be foolish for anybody to assume that little will come of these sanctions. Drastic action is now more likely than not, yet if it happens the implications are explosive. We are at a dangerous juncture.

The proposed sanctions will target both the debt and equity of Russia’s major banks, effectively severing access to global capital markets. It also targets the technology for drilling in the Arctic and for opening up the Bazhenov shale basin, both needed to replace Russia’s depleting oil reserves.

Russia has a lot of gas, but gas trades at an oil-equivalent price of $60bn a barrel in Europe. It is not very profitable. Analysts suspect that Gazprom’s pipeline deal with China is at or below the break-even cost of production, assuming it ever happens.

The International Energy Agency says Russia needs $750bn of fresh investment over the next 20 years just to stop oil and gas output declining. This has already become unthinkable. Who is going to wager so much money, for such questionable returns, in the face of so much political risk?

Russia’s $478bn reserves (less if you deduct swaps) are not as large as they look. The central bank burned through $200bn of reserves in six weeks after the Lehman crisis in late 2008, before abandoning FX intervention as a hopelessly misguided.

The reserves proved a Maginot Line in any case. Deployment entailed automatic monetary tightening, causing a collapse of the Russian money supply and drastic fall in GDP (from which Russia has never really recovered).

The latest central bank data shows that Russian companies, banks, and state entities owe $721bn in foreign currencies, mostly dollars. Roughly $10bn must be rolled over each month. The oil group Rosneft must repay $26bn by December next year, with peak refinancing this winter.

You might think that with so much at risk, the Kremlin would seek to cut its losses in eastern Ukraine, but that is to misunderstand the elemental nature of this battle, and all the evidence points the other way in any case.

Mr Putin’s proxy forces are continuing to shoot down Ukrainian aircraft at a rate of one or two a day in systematic effort to ground the Ukrainian air force, even since the Malaysia Airlines disaster. Some 20 aeroplanes and helicopters have been shot down.

Nor are they merely proxy forces any more. Convoys of heavy artillery, rocket launchers, and T64 tanks have been flowing to Novorossiya and the Donetsk People’s Republic across a border that has already ceased to exist.

The region is already a military department of the Russian Federation in all but name. The Cossacks and rebel militias are already integrated units of the Russian armed forces, under Russian military officers, as is all too clear from the intercepts released after the air crash.

The rebel leaders are mostly Russian citizens, either from the old KGB, the FSB, or the GRU. Alexander Borodai, the head of the Donetsk People’s Republic, is a political operative from Moscow.

The whole of Nato knows this movement is a Kremlin front. The White House knows this. Every European diplomat in Kiev knows this. The Russian invasion of eastern Ukraine has in a sense already occurred.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2014)

Estamos a la puertas de una guerra.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 21:18 ----------

[YOUTUBE]IQeDl-M1CGk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 25-jul-2014 at 21:33 ----------

Una verdadera joya que será estudiada en las próximas generaciones

+7 horas que pueden cambiar tu forma de ver el mundo

Actualizado en 6.2.54

[YOUTUBE]5iCf8J__S_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2014)

Crudo 'a precio de oro': 200 dólares por barril si las sanciones contra Rusia se intensifican



Leer Más »

Según la cifra oficial, Rusia es el tercer socio comercial más importante de Europa. La UE compra un 84% de las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y un 76% del gas natural. Una cuarta parte de los países europeos depende casi por completo de los suministros energéticos provenientes de Rusia. 

El escenario de una crisis puede ser esbozado fácilmente, sostienen expertos. Argumentan que cada decrecimiento económico global desde 1973 vino asociado a un fuerte aumento del precio de la energía. 

Hoy en día EE.UU. se está recuperando de la profunda recesión de los años 2008-2009, pero lo hace bastante débilmente, en términos históricos, mientras que la Unión Europea apenas ha conseguido avanzar. Si en tales circunstancias el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y Occidente llega a un punto en el que la UE corte por completo su comercio con Rusia, se desataría una nueva crisis económica mundial, opina el economista superior de la consultora Oxford Economics, Adam Slater, según recoge el diario británico 'The Guardian'. 

"Bajo este escenario, los precios mundiales del crudo podrían elevarse por encima de 200 dólares por barril y los precios del gas también subirían abruptamente", advierte Slater. El economista insiste en que un déficit en los suministros mundiales de energía causado por la suspensión del comercio con Rusia tendría efectos de contagio en toda Europa. 

La semana pasada EE.UU. introdujo un nuevo paquete de sanciones antirrusas dirigidas contra los sectores de la energía, finanzas y defensa por la cuestión ucraniana. La UE tomó una pausa, pero el martes la jefa de la diplomacia europea, Catherine Ashton, adelantó que Europa ampliará este jueves sus sanciones industriales específicas contra Moscú. 

Texto completo en: Crudo 'a precio de oro': 200 dólares por barril si las sanciones contra Rusia se intensifican


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2014)

La Guerra de lajjjj Galasiaaashjjj...


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La Guerra de lajjjj Galasiaaashjjj...



*11.7% Of The World's At War: Global Geopolitical Risk Mapped*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-25/117-worlds-war-global-geopolitical-risk-mapped

You can be forgiven for thinking that the world is a pretty terrible place right now, exclaims JPMorgan's Michael Cembalest. *With 11.7% of the world's population currently at war (and a considerably larger percentage seemingly on the verge), it seemed an appropriate time to summarize the main geopolitical risk points in the world*.

Deutsche Bank warns Geopolitical Risks Remain High







As Cembalest notes, the list is long... and growing

The downing of a Malaysian jetliner in eastern Ukraine and escalating sanctions against Russia, the Israeli invasion of Gaza, renewed fighting in Libya, civil wars in Syria, Afghanistan, Iraq and Somalia, Islamist insurgencies in Nigeria and Mali, ongoing post-election chaos in Kenya, violent conflicts in Pakistan, Sudan and Yemen, assorted mayhem in central Africa, and the situation in North Korea, described in a 2014 United Nations Human Rights report as having no parallel in the contemporary world. Only in Colombia does it look like a multi-decade conflict is finally staggering to its end.







For investors, strange as it might seem, such conflicts are not affecting the world’s largest equity markets very much (for now). Perhaps this reflects the small footprint of war zone countries within the global capital markets and global economy, other than through oil production.
* * *

While markets maybe ignorant of the risk flares, economies are not as today's durable goods orders in the US show, even the cleanest dirty shirt is starting to get soiled


----------



## Grecox (26 Jul 2014)

Insisto, el que a estas alturas no vea que estamos en la antesala de WW3 es que está ciego.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jul 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Insisto, el que a estas alturas no vea que estamos en la antesala de WW3 es que está ciego.



No lo dudo, pero incluir el referendum escoces como UK "en guerra" me parece exagerado y ganas de inflar los hechos, que ya son suficientemente malos.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2014)

Si entendiéramos bien esta obra maestra, nos iría bastante mejor :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]rsL6mKxtOlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## esseri (26 Jul 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Insisto, el que a estas alturas no vea que estamos en la antesala de WW3 es que está ciego.



SNet: La industria armamentista estadounidense triplicó sus exportaciones de armas

Si a una guerra k se desarrolle en kualkier país del mundo menos en uno komo las 2 grandes anteriores se le sigue llamando mundial, pues es posible k sea para ti la perra gorda y se te azepte pulpo.. POSIBLE , k lo dudo. La naturaleza del txantxullo está en los matizes, no en denominaziones grandilokuentes k mejor dejamos pa,las Txaros del programa de la Terelu, k impakta un wevo y da kanguelo a mami y sus kríos.

El negozio no está en la guerra y mutxo menos "Mundial"....eso son nitxos de produktos konkretos. El biznezz es la finanziazión de la memokrazia global. Da iwal k finanzies politikutxos, teknologías, resets de deuda públika, zulitos o misiles. El asunto es pasar por kaja del dueño de la frankizia "memokrazy pa,tós" .

Kon el krudo a 200 meneando el papel verde usano kon el k inundan su país de rikeza real a kosta de kienes lo azeptan y además , mamándose 3/4 partes de la exportazión bélika planetaria, a alguno iwal le interesa k sea sólo "kasi mundial"....k en el sofá de plumas kon el riñon kubierto s,está komo dios, hoyga..

K USA esté en todos los saraos no tiene la misma extensión kolonial de antaño, sino puramente komerzial. Los tiranos y delegaziones teledirigidas del siglo pasado no tienen mutxa razón de ser tras "exportar" memokrazias a kada rinkón del mundo : La base del nuevo timo no es derrokar un diktador pa,darle el páuer a los subyugados ( ésa fue la base de la implantazión de la frankizia el siglo pasado) ...sino finanziar los pifostios (prefabrikados) ante las menazas kotidianas. ( "A pufo y lo k haga falta, k la 
memokrazia global es una kuestión de prinzipios usana...tú firma akí"  ) La base del timo memokrátiko es konvenzer a los muertitos de jambre de k son libres y soberanos y de k todo lo k pasa es elekzión suya...ya no kaben imperialismos evidentes a la vieja usanza.

En fin...kon guerritas mundiales e invasiones marka de la masa, gastas pasta y palman yankis ( votantes y familiares de votantes ) ...y ambas kosas kedan múú feas en los informativos usanos ( y sus muertitos de Jambre deben kreerse también k son los dueños del timón patrio y elegir la opzión korrekta en las urnas, kómo no ).

La esklavitud ya no es kolonizarlos, sino empufarlos .Manejar la guita en juego y mandar a los kobradores del frak kon su traje negro - el de kamuflaje está demodé - a pasar la faktura a la patria-liberada-humeante de turno.

Por zierto, se les guarda su oro mientras y se les finanzia la redekorazión del zulito en ruinas al terminar, faltaría piú.

Guerra MUNDIAL??? Juássss!!!...En Konétikat y Ojáio, komiendo palomitas y por la tv - y kanal de kable y pago mediante, off kourse, k ,ya puestos, en kasa también hay k ganar pastuki -.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cIphgOd-8t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2014)

La clase media usana ha sido brutalmente expoliada por el capital.

America's Lost Decade: Typical Household Wealth Has Plunged 36% Since 2003 | Zero Hedge

*America's Lost Decade: Typical Household Wealth Has Plunged 36% Since 2003*

*Does it feel like you're poorer? There is a simple reason why - you are! *According to a new study by the Russell Sage Foundation, *the inflation-adjusted net worth for the typical household was $87,992 in 2003. Ten years later, it was only $56,335, or a 36% decline...* Welcome to America's Lost Decade.

Simply put, the NY Times notes, it’s not merely an issue of the rich getting richer. The typical American household has been getting poorer, too.

The reasons for these declines are complex and controversial, but one point seems clear: When only a few people are winning and more than half the population is losing, surely something is amiss.







As Russell Sage Foundation concludes, *through at least 2013, there are very few signs of significant recovery from the loss of wealth experienced by American families during the Great Recession. Declines in net worth from 2007 to 2009 were large, and the declines continued through 2013. These wealth losses, however, were not distributed equally. While large absolute amounts of wealth were destroyed at the top of the wealth distribution, households at the bottom of the wealth distribution lost the largest share of their total wealth. As a result, wealth inequality increased significantly from 2003 through 2013; by some metrics inequality roughly doubled.*

The American economy has experienced rising income and wealth inequality for several decades, and there is little evidence that these trends are likely to reverse in the near-term.

It is possible that the very slow recovery from the Great Recession will continue to generate increased wealth inequality in the coming years as those hardest hit may still be drawing down the assets they have left to cover current consumption.

The inequality-battler-in-chief remains unaware of the greatest irony of this surging rich-getting-richer as poor-get-poorer society:

*Inequality in the U.S. today is near its historical highs, largely because the Federal Reserve’s policies have succeeded in achieving their aim: namely, higher asset prices (especially the prices of stocks, bonds and high-end real estate), which are generally owned by taxpayers in the upper-income brackets*. The Fed is doing all the work, because the President’s policies are growth-suppressive. In the absence of the Fed’s moneyprinting and ZIRP, the economy would either be softer or actually in a new recession. 

The greatest irony is that the President is railing against inequality as one of the most important problems of the day, despite the fact that his policies are squeezing the middle class and causing the Fed – with the President’s encouragement – to engage in the radical monetary policy, which is exacerbating inequality. This simple truth cannot be repeated often enough


----------



## mamendurrio (27 Jul 2014)

¿Comenzará la III con una nueva guerra civilita de España contra Catalunya en Octubre?


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2014)

ya hace tiempo que que tengo esta opinión. En la 3 no intervendremos directamente porque estaremos inmersos en una nueva guerra civil,,,, la historia se repite,,,,,


----------



## bubbler (27 Jul 2014)

¿Y ahora bertok? La subida de este hilo (y digo "este" y no tuyo porque ahora es de utilidad de como mínimo este foro) de forma continuada, casi cada día (desde hace un par de meses)....

¿Cómo vas a dar de comer a los que están empezando a sentir la esencia de este hilo?

Sí, en un momento pensaste los indicadores y la información (extraoficial u oficial) determinada, muy bien... El pasado y el presente... incluso el futuro como acción a corto, medio y largo plazo... El "problemilla" es,,, cuando venga una turba de gente que te critique, amenace, intento de coacción, desesperados, lloricas, CM's de mass-media, gente perdida... 

¿Cuál va a ser la estrategia?....


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Jul 2014)

timi dijo:


> ya hace tiempo que que tengo esta opinión. En la 3 no intervendremos directamente porque estaremos inmersos en una nueva guerra civil,,,, la historia se repite,,,,,



No lo creo ni lo deseo; más bien creo que va a ser al contrario que en las otras dos guerras mundiales. La III nos la vamos a comer enterita en nuestro terruño ibérico y nuestros castuzos gobernantes PPSOECIUPNV nos van a meter en el lado otánico. :S


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2014)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y ahora bertok? La subida de este hilo (y digo "este" y no tuyo porque ahora es de utilidad de como mínimo este foro) de forma continuada, casi cada día (desde hace un par de meses)....
> 
> ¿Cómo vas a dar de comer a los que están empezando a sentir la esencia de este hilo?
> 
> ...



Claro que llegarán, más pronto que tarde.

Bastardos hijos de puta al calor del poder empresarial, de los particdos corruptos o de los 20 cts de rigor ::::::

El objetivo del hilo era y es dar información, seguramente sin ninguna utilidad para muchos.

No pocas veces he recomendado almacenar la información del 2º post, mucha de ella en forma de videos de youtube o artículos de sitios internet.

Quién ha querido y realmente se ha sentido sensibilizado como para guardar la información, ya lo habrá hecho.

Llegado este momento, tanto para unos como para otros, cada cual es adulto y será el resultado de sus decisiones.

Después desapareceremos como lágrimas en la lluvia torrencial de guano que va a arrasar la sociedad.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

*John Hussman: "Make No Mistake - This Is An Equity Bubble, And A Highly Advanced One"
*
Hussman Funds - Weekly Market Comment: Yes, This Is An Equity Bubble - July 28, 2014

After the 2000-2002 recession, the Federal Reserve remained fixed on holding down short-term interest rates in efforts to stimulate demand in interest-sensitive sectors of the economy. Corporations – particularly those with low quality balance sheets – were quick to take advantage of the low interest rates, swapping long-term debt for shorter-term debt. By late-2003 it was already obvious that this process was becoming a threat to longer-term economic stability, prompting me to ask: *“the real question is this: why is anybody willing to hold this low interest rate paper if the borrowers issuing it are so vulnerable to default risk? That's the secret. The borrowers don't actually issue it directly*. Instead, *much of the worst credit risk in the U.S. financial system is actually swapped into instruments that end up being partially backed by the U.S. government. These are held by investors precisely because they piggyback on the good faith and credit of Uncle Sam.*” Needless to say, this turned out badly.

Meanwhile, deprived of a meaningful return on safe investments, investors looked for alternatives that might offer them a higher rate of return. They found that alternative in mortgage securities. Historically, home prices had never experienced a major and sustained decline, and mortgage securities were AAA credits. On that basis, investors chased mortgage securities in search of higher yield, and hedge funds sought to leverage the “spread” by purchasing massive volumes of higher yielding mortgage securities and financing those purchases using debt that was available a lower interest rate.

The key here is that when the demand for securities of a particular type is high, Wall Street and the banking system have the incentive to create more “product” to be sold. So create it they did. *In order to satisfy the yield-seeking demand for new mortgage debt that resulted from the Fed’s policy of suppressing the yield of safe alternatives, trillions of dollars of new mortgage securities were created. But how do you create a mortgage security? If you take the money of the investor, you actually have to lend it to someone to buy a home. In order to create enough supply, banks and Wall Street institutions began to lend to anyone with a pulse, creating a housing bubble, an increasing volume of subprime debt, and ultimately, the greatest financial collapse since the Great Depression*.

One would think the Federal Reserve would have learned from that catastrophe. Instead, the Fed has spent the past several years intentionally trying to revive the precise dynamic that produced it. As a consequence, speculative yield-seeking has now driven the most historically reliable measures of equity valuation to more than double their pre-bubble norms. Meanwhile, as investors reach for yield in lower-quality but higher-yielding debt securities, leveraged loan volume (loans to already highly indebted borrowers) has reached record highs, with the majority of that debt as “covenant lite” issuance that lacks traditional protections in the event of default. Junk bond issuance is also at a record high. Moreover, all of this issuance is interconnected, as one of the primary uses of new debt issuance is to finance the purchase of equities.

Now, as we observed in periods like 1973-74, 1987, and 2000-2002, severe equity market losses do not necessarily produce credit crises in themselves. The holder of the security takes the loss, and that’s about it. There may be some economic effects from reduced spending and investment, but there is no need for systemic consequences. In contrast, the 2007-2009 episode turned into a profound credit crisis because the owners of the vulnerable securities – banks and Wall Street institutions – had highly leveraged exposure to them, so losing even a moderate percentage of their total assets was enough to wipe out their capital and make those institutions insolvent or nearly-so.

*At present, the major risk to economic stability is not that the stock market is strenuously overvalued, but that so much low-quality debt has been issued, and so many of the assets that support that debt are based on either equities, or corporate profits that rely on record profit margins to be sustained permanently*. In short, equity losses are just losses, even if prices fall in half. But credit strains can produce a chain of bankruptcies when the holders are each highly leveraged. That risk has not been removed from the economy by recent Fed policies. If anything, it is being amplified by the day as the volume of low quality credit issuance has again spun out of control.

*Yes, this is an equity bubble
*
A few notes on valuation and investment returns. First, as I’ve noted frequently in recent comments, it’s quite reasonable to argue that lower interest rates can “justify” higher valuations, provided that one also recognizes that those higher valuations will still be associated with commensurately lower future equity returns. *At present, we estimate zero or negative nominal total returns for the S&P 500 on horizons of 8 years or less, and about 1.9% annual total returns over the next decade*. If these prospects seem “fair” given the level of interest rates, that’s fine – one can then say that low interest rates justify current valuations – but that doesn’t change the outcome: the S&P 500 can still be expected to experience zero or negative total returns on horizons shorter than about 8 years (and even that assumes that corporate revenues and nominal GDP grow at their historical norm of about 6% annually in the interim).

Second, *one can quantify the impact that zero interest rates should have on valuations with simple arithmetic. Consider a 10-year zero-coupon bond that would be expected to yield, say, 6% in a world where Treasury bills yield 4%. That bond would trade at $55.84 (100/1.06^10). Now suppose Treasury bill yields were expected to be held at zero for 3 years, returning to 4% thereafter. Given the normal 2% yield spread, it would now be competitive for the 10-year bond to return just 2% for the first 3 years, then 6% thereafter. The price today that would produce that outcome is $62.67. So how much of an increase in valuation does 3 years of expected zero short-term interest rates (versus a normal 4%) have on valuation? 12%. Why 12%? 3 years times 4%. The higher valuation today essentially removes that amount of future returns*. The same result holds in every scenario, and holds for equity valuations as well.

At present, the most historically reliable valuation measures are more than 100% above pre-bubble historical norms that associate with normal equity total returns (about 10% annually). That implies that stocks are “fairly priced” here provided that short-term interest rates are expected to be held at zero until about 2040. Even if that turns out to be true, stocks will still experience long-term returns well below their historical norms in the interim. In the context of today's valuations, “fairly priced” simply means that investors agree that dismal future returns are “fair.” Investors who dismiss present market valuations by reflexively parroting the phrase “lower interest rates justify higher valuations” haven’t thought carefully about the problem or done the math, and that math is just basic arithmetic.

My sense is that investors have indeed abandoned basic arithmetic here, and are instead engaging in a sort of loose thinking called “hyperbolic discounting” – the willingness to impatiently accept very small payoffs today in preference to larger rewards that could otherwise be obtained by being patient. While a number of studies have demonstrated that hyperbolic discounting is often a good description of how human beings behave in many situations, it invariably results in terrible investment decisions, particularly for long-term investors. As one economist put it, “they make choices today that their future self would prefer not to have made.” *In effect, zero interest rates have made investors willing to accept any risk, no matter how extreme, in order to avoid the discomfort of getting nothing in the moment*.

Third, many investors realize that the most reliable valuation measures have never been higher except in the advance to the 2000 peak (and for some measures the 1929 and 2007 peaks), but they have started to treat these prior pre-crash peaks as objectives to be attained. While recent years have diminished our belief that severely overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes are sufficient to derail further speculation, it’s worth observing that present valuations are much closer to those prior peaks than is widely assumed.

For example, Robert Shiller’s cyclically-adjusted P/E (CAPE) is constructed using the simple 10-year moving average of inflation-adjusted earnings. It turns out that one obtains a somewhat more predictive CAPE using exponential smoothing. This also avoids the jumpiness that sometimes results as elevated or depressed observations exactly 10-years prior are replaced.

[Geek’s Note: An N-period exponential smoothing weights the current observation by 2/(N+1) and the prior average by (N-1)/(N+1). Also, when comparing P/E ratios with subsequent market returns, one should either use the log valuation measure or the earnings yield in order to reduce non-linearities].

On the basis of simple 10-year averaging, the current CAPE is 26, compared with 28 at the 2007 peak, 44 at the 2000 peak, and 33 at the 1929 peak. *In contrast, on the basis of more reliable exponential smoothing, the current CAPE is still 26, but compares with the same level of 26 at the 2007 peak, 41 at the 2000 peak, and 27 at the 1929 peak*.

Moreover, the implied profit margin currently embedded in the CAPE (the earnings denominator of the CAPE divided by current S&P 500 revenues) is presently about 6.7% compared with a historical norm of about 5.3%. At normal profit margins, the current CAPE would be nearly 33. By contrast, the implied CAPE margin at the 2000 peak was a below-average 5%. At normal profit margins, the CAPE at the 2000 peak would have been about 38. Of course, we know that considering that embedded profit margin further increases the relationship between valuation measures and actual subsequent market returns (see Margins, Multiples and the Iron Law of Valuation). 

*Make no mistake – this is an equity bubble, and a highly advanced one*. *On the most historically reliable measures, it is easily beyond 1972 and 1987, beyond 1929 and 2007, and is now within about 15% of the 2000 extreme*. The main difference between the current episode and that of 2000 is that the 2000 bubble was strikingly obvious in technology, whereas the present one is diffused across all sectors in a way that makes valuations for most stocks actually worse than in 2000. The median price/revenue ratio of S&P 500 components is already far above the 2000 level, and the average across S&P 500 components is nearly the same as in 2000. *The extent of this bubble is also partially obscured by record high profit margins that make P/E ratios on single-year measures seem less extreme (though the forward operating P/E of the S&P 500 is already beyond its 2007 peak even without accounting for margins)*.

Recall also that the ratio of nonfinancial market capitalization to GDP is presently about 1.35, versus a pre-bubble historical norm of about 0.55 and an extreme at the 2000 peak of 1.54. This measure is better correlated with actual subsequent market returns than nearly any alternative, as Warren Buffett also observed in a 2001 Fortune interview. *So if one wishes to use the 2000 bubble peak as an objective, we suggest that it would take another 15% market advance to match that highest valuation extreme in history – a point that was predictably followed by a decade of negative returns for the S&P 500, averaging a nominal total return, including dividends, of just 3.7% annually in the more than 14 years since that peak, and even then only because valuations have again approached those previous bubble extremes. The blue line on the chart below shows market cap / GDP on an inverted left (log) scale, the red line shows the actual subsequent 10-year annual nominal total return of the S&P 500*.







All of that said, the simple fact is that the primary driver of the market here is not valuation, or even fundamentals, but perception. The perception is that somehow the Federal Reserve has the power to keep the stock market in suspended and even diagonally advancing animation, and that zero interest rates offer “no choice” but to hold equities. Be careful here. *What’s actually true is that the Fed has now created $4 trillion of idle currency and bank reserves that must be held by someone, and because investors perceive risky assets as having no risk, they have been willing to hold them in search of any near-term return greater than zero. What is actually true is that even an additional year of zero interest rates beyond present expectations would only be worth a roughly 4% bump to market valuations*. Given the current perceptions of investors, the Federal Reserve can certainly postpone the collapse of this bubble, but only by making the eventual outcome that much worse.

Remember how these things unwound after 1929 (even before the add-on policy mistakes that created the Depression), 1972, 1987, 2000 and 2007 – all market peaks that uniquely shared the same extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish syndromes that have been sustained even longer in the present half-cycle. These speculative episodes don’t unwind slowly once risk perceptions change. *The shift in risk perceptions is often accompanied by deteriorating market internals and widening credit spreads slightly before the major indices are in full retreat, but not always*. Sometimes the shift comes in response to an unexpected shock, and other times for no apparent reason at all. Ultimately though, investors treat risky assets as risky assets. At that point, investors become increasingly eager to hold truly risk-free securities regardless of their yield. That’s when the music stops. At that point, there is suddenly no bidder left for risky and overvalued securities anywhere near prevailing levels.

History suggests that when that moment comes, the first losses come quickly. *Many trend-followers who promised themselves to sell on the “break” suddenly can’t imagine selling the market 10-20% below its high, especially after a long bull market where every dip was a buying opportunity. This is why many investors who think they can get out actually don’t get out* *::::: ¿pensando en la gacelada de burbuja.info?)*. Still, some do sell, and when those trend-following sell signals occur at widely-followed threshholds (as they did in 1987), the follow-through can be swift.

By our count, *the Dow has gone 709 trading days without a 10% correction, one of the 7 longest spans on record. Another two weeks and we’ll take out the 1929 instance*. That said, I don’t view this as a particularly ominous statistic in itself – there’s too much variability – but even the longest ones ended at valuations at or lower than we presently observe. The long span of uncorrected speculation does reflect a lack of volatility that has helped to breed speculation and unrealistically low perceptions of risk. While even a 10% market loss could provide a moderately constructive opportunity provided that it is coupled with positive divergences and early improvement in market internals, be aware that much deeper losses can occur before that opportunity presents itself. Because of the effect of compounding, the 55% market loss in the S&P 500 during 2007-2009 was equal to first losing 25% of your money, followed immediately by another 40% loss. In practice, it was essentially the following sequence: -19%, +12%, -15%, +7%, -30%, +12%, -15%, +19%, -15%, +7%, -18%, +19%, -9%, +15%, -14%, +9%, -23%. Whatever potential gains remain in the present advance are likely to be nothing in the context of the variability (and opportunity) that we expect over the completion of the present cycle. We can’t rule out the possibility that the current advance will take stocks even higher. We just doubt that most investors will retain a bit of it even after the first leg down.

If the Federal Reserve is historically informed, it should concentrate now on supervisory oversight of those areas where systemically interconnected institutions have major loans out to entities with thin capital structures and highly leveraged exposure to equities. Hedge funds and private equity firms are often the canaries in that coalmine, because their highly leveraged, lopsided bets typically fail first. Our nation lost its best opportunity to strengthen the financial system when policy makers dropped the ball on changes that might have required banks and other financial institutions to carry a significant portion of their funding in the form of mandatory convertible debt (which would change automatically to loss-bearing equity if the company approached insolvency). The best that can be done is for the Fed to scramble early enough to identify and contain the expansion of loans that directly or indirectly finance leveraged equity positions.

There is not much benefit to be gained from surprising the market by ending QE prior to October, but the Fed should also begin talking now about suspending reinvestment of interest and principal payments starting in October. *The marginal benefits of QE have already turned sharply negative by encouraging speculation and low-quality debt expansion, Failure to begin drawing down the balance sheet will only make future policy normalization more challenging*.

As investors, the problem is that we don’t know the point where a shift in risk tolerance will occur. We’re certainly seeing some increase in junk bond yields, and increasingly choppy market internals (where small capitalization stocks have been the clearest divergence), but given that the market has – so far – fought extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish conditions that have historically been a severe warning for investors, we really have no strong opinion about the timeline. I doubt that the timing will matter even a few quarters from now, but our best response at this point is simply to maintain a defensive stance without fighting the market or taking investment positions that rely on immediacy of negative outcomes. That’s as much capitulation as one is likely to get from us here. Meanwhile, we remain eager to encourage greater exposure to market risk as conditions support it, particularly at the point where a material retreat in valuations is coupled with an early improvement in market internals.

The foregoing comments represent the general investment analysis and economic views of the Advisor, and are provided solely for the purpose of information, instruction and discourse. Only comments in the Fund Notes section relate specifically to the Hussman Funds and the investment positions of the Funds.

Fund Notes

The Hussman Funds maintain a defensive stance toward equities and Treasury debt, with a moderately constructive stance toward precious metals shares. As I’ve noted before, we’ve decided that it is in the best interests of shareholders not to telegraph our investment positions or changes in detail, but given the importance of the present moment for long-term investors, some extended observations may be helpful.

In Strategic Growth, we remain slow to raise the strike prices of the index put option side of our hedge in order to reduce their impact in the event of a further market advance. So unless the market declines materially, the major driver of day-to-day fluctuations in the Fund at present levels and higher is likely to be the difference in performance between the stocks held by the Fund and the indices we use to hedge. During earnings season, even one or two positive or negative surprises can jolt this difference a bit, so day-to-day fluctuations should be interpreted with that in mind. For all of the equity funds we manage, the quickest route to a substantially more constructive investment stance would be a retreat in valuations coupled with an early improvement in market action, but a range of moderately constructive responses may be available even on more limited changes in market conditions.

We're certainly patient investors with a full-cycle horizon, but I can assure you that my “perma-bear” reputation is an artifact of stress-testing and other specific features of the half-cycle since 2009. After the 1990 bear market, I advocated a leveraged stance for years as the new bull market took hold, earning me a reputation as a "lonely raging bull" (to use the words of the Los Angeles Times). Similarly, following the 2000-2002 market plunge, we removed the majority of our hedges near the beginning of the bull market in early-2003. Though my insistence on stress-testing our methods against Depression-era outcomes eventually interfered, we also demonstrated a clearly constructive shift toward the market after stock prices collapsed as expected in late-2008. As I've frequently noted, our strongest market return/risk estimates are associated with a material retreat in valuations coupled with early improvement in market internals. Those conditions emerge in every market cycle. I should note that the most significant insight resulting from our 2009-early 2010 stress-tests was that both Depression-era data and the recent credit crisis compelled more demanding requirements on those measures of “early improvement.” In contrast, our valuation methods didn’t miss a beat, and have not changed.

Though I’ve also always had a tendency to back away from risk too early in conditions where awful consequences have historically followed (and we’ve done a great deal of research to shorten that lead), our approach has been vindicated in cycle after cycle, and this was nicely reflected in our record by 2009.

It’s difficult to overstate how dramatically the adaptations we’ve made would have affected our experience in the recent half-cycle since 2009. In historical data, about 52% of all periods reflect market return/risk estimates on our methods that are consistent with an unhedged or leveraged investment position. Frankly, we missed those opportunities during that 2009-early 2010 stress-testing period. On the defensive side, the more recent changes I’ve discussed in our reports have the effect of restricting our most aggressive hedge to only about 5% of all historical periods. In the present market cycle, most of those instances would be constrained to the period since April 2012, and represent only about a quarter of the periods since then, with the majority of those instances within the past 12 months. None of this relieves the difficult experience we’ve had during this half cycle, but one should not assume that this experience reflects a static “perma-bearish” investment approach. I have every expectation that a fully unhedged stance in equities will be within our range of investment positions as the present cycle completes.

I doubt that our concerns about market risk will prove wrong over the completion of the present cycle, and if the experiences of 2000-2002 or 2007-2009 are any indication, I don’t expect that investors will have much regret about the path we’ve chosen by the time we complete the current cycle and begin the next bull market (you mean this one won’t last forever?). Meanwhile, there are enough managers willing to provide significant market exposure for investors who seek it here, or who wish to try their skill at timing their exit from a wholly uncorrected diagonal advance in a historically overvalued stock market.

In bonds, we could certainly observe lower yields in response to geopolitical concerns or economic disruptions, but those risks appear evenly balanced with the risk of even modest inflation surprises and concerns about reduced Fed absorption of new supply. We don’t anticipate significant inflation in the present economic cycle, but plenty in the next, during the back-half of this decade. Inflation essentially reflects an increase in the “marginal utility” of goods that exceeds the increase in the “marginal utility” of an extra unit of cash. From that perspective, four things produce inflation: an upward shift in the demand for goods, a downward shift or shock in the supply of goods, an increase in the supply of cash to be held, or a reduction in the desire to hold cash balances (i.e. an increase in the “turnover” or “velocity” of money). While the Fed has created a great deal of money, the turnover or “velocity” of money has declined in almost exact proportion, so there has been very little effect on either real GDP or prices.

Across history and around the world, a perfect recipe for inflation has been a supply shock, coupled with accelerated government deficit spending that feeds demand, along with a loss of confidence in the currency reflected by rising interest rates (remember that rising interest rates are often a symptom and accelerant, not a cure, for inflation). A good recipe for deflation has been a demand shortfall coupled with credit concerns that trigger a rush to hold cash balances. Federal Reserve policy has done an impressive job promoting the same massive issuance of low-quality debt that we saw during the housing bubble. Though we do expect an upward bias in inflation through about November, speaking more broadly it’s not at all clear that we won’t see a deflation on credit strains and recession in the next couple of years before we see significant inflation on recovery and later supply constraints. In precious metals, we’ve clipped our exposure a bit on strength, but in the context of tepid economic growth, slightly uptrending inflation, negative real interest rates, falling nominal bond yields, and gold stock prices that generally remain depressed relative to the price of physical gold, we remain moderately constructive.
---

Prospectuses for the Hussman Strategic Growth Fund, the Hussman Strategic Total Return Fund, the Hussman Strategic International Fund, and the Hussman Strategic Dividend Value Fund, as well as Fund reports and other information, are available by clicking "The Funds" menu button from any page of this website.

Estimates of prospective return and risk for equities, bonds, and other financial markets are forward-looking statements based the analysis and reasonable beliefs of Hussman Strategic Advisors. They are not a guarantee of future performance, and are not indicative of the prospective returns of any of the Hussman Funds. Actual returns may differ substantially from the estimates provided. Estimates of prospective long-term returns for the S&P 500 reflect our standard valuation methodology, focusing on the relationship between current market prices and earnings, dividends and other fundamentals, adjusted for variability over the economic cycle (see for example Investment, Speculation, Valuation, and Tinker Bell, The Likely Range of Market Returns in the Coming Decade and Valuing the S&P 500 Using Forward Operating Earnings )


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

Tremendo

Catalunya Banc y el “saneamiento” – Economía Directa 23-7-2014


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2014)

Digo yo... y este hilo porqué no lleva la etiqueta de mítico??


----------



## mamendurrio (28 Jul 2014)

¿Hasta dónde llegará ISIS? ¿Ocupará Al Andalus como promete?


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2014)

La moderación anda con falsa recuperaciones y otras mariconadas


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2014)

*La reestructuración de la deuda pública silenciosa*

La reestructuración de la deuda pública silenciosa - Blogs de Información privilegiada

Hay noticias que, sorprendentemente, pasan casi desapercibidas pese a la transcendencia y a las conclusiones que se pueden extraer de las mismas. *La semana pasada se anunciaba el aplazamiento de las devoluciones del principal y la rebaja de intereses de las deudas de las Comunidades Autónomas con el Fondo de Liquidez Autonómica (FLA)*.

El FLA se creó hace ahora dos años, *ante la imposibilidad de algunas CC.AA. para refinanciar por sí mismas los vencimientos de sus deudas*. El Estado les otorgó una financiación extraordinaria para hacer frente a:

Vencimientos de valores emitidos (entre ellos, los llamados "bonos patrióticos")
Los vencimientos de préstamos concedidos por instituciones europeas de las que España sea miembro

Aquellas operaciones que no puedan ser refinanciadas o novadas por las propias Comunidades Autónomas

Las necesidades de financiación del déficit público

*Si no se hubiera facilitado dicha financiación extraordinaria, se habría producido el impago de bonos emitidos por CC.AA. La línea de crédito puesta a disposición de las Comunidades evitó tal situación, con el compromiso de devolver las cantidades prestadas por el FLA a un determinado tipo de interés (5,25%) y en un plazo de diez años con dos de carencia*.

*La noticia pone de manifiesto la incapacidad de parte de las Administraciones Públicas de hacer frente a sus compromisos*

Apenas dos años después, ante la dificultad de algunas de las CC.AA. de hacer frente -de nuevo- a sus compromisos, se anuncia una prórroga en la fecha de devolución de las cantidades debidas y una rebaja en los tipos de interés acordados. Ahora que los tipos de los bonos del Estado a 10 años se colocan incluso por debajo del 3%, el 5,25% puede parecer elevado, pero es un tipo inferior al exigido al Tesoro español en el momento de conceder la financiación a las CC.AA. a través del FLA.

*La deuda de las CC.AA. es deuda pública. El hecho de que el "acreedor" de parte de esa deuda sea también público y no privado, no cambia la naturaleza de la operación planteada: "Una reestructuración de parte de la deuda pública", en esta ocasión debida por las Comunidades Autónomas al FLA*.

Pese a la sensación de "buena noticia" con la que han recogido los medios este anuncio, la puesta de manifiesto de la incapacidad de parte de las Administraciones Públicas de hacer frente a sus compromisos no parece algo a celebrar. Es un paso más en la "estatalización" de las deudas de las CC.AA., de momento sin aparentes consecuencias en la prima de riesgo exigida a las emisiones del Tesoro Público


----------



## Hannibal (29 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> . Es un paso más en la "estatalización" de las deudas de las CC.AA., de momento sin aparentes consecuencias en la prima de riesgo exigida a las emisiones del Tesoro Público



Sargento, no sabía que eras un marvadoh centralistaienso:

El monstruo de las AAPP nos llevara por delante a toda la sociedad,eso si, después de habernos expoliado a base de impuestos no para pagar esta deuda sino para seguir dando subvenciones y mamandurrias varias.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)




----------



## bubbler (30 Jul 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Claro que llegarán, más pronto que tarde.
> 
> Bastardos hijos de puta al calor del poder empresarial, de los particdos corruptos o de los 20 cts de rigor ::::::
> 
> ...



más pronto que tarde ¿Alguna previsión temporal?

El objetivo del hilo era y es dar información, seguramente sin ninguna utilidad para muchos Los que se puedan salvar, eso que se gana.

Después desapareceremos como lágrimas en la lluvia torrencial de guano que va a arrasar la sociedad En tal caso los que estamos conscientes de esto y hayamos tomado medidas (de este foro y otros) podremos aprovechar más y mejor las futuras oportunidades que inevitablemente se generarán, sobre todo en la capa social que transicione a ser una oportunidad para que otros lo aprovechen.

En la película "Good bye, Lenin!", el protagonista comentaba que la gente seguía con sus vidas hasta el último suspiro antes del colapso de la R.D.A. Aquí pasará algo similar, "hasta el último suspiro" el pueblo llano español tirará del carro, y lo peor de todo es que estamos atados a ese carro, pero no hay que agobiarse, estamos atados con un cordel, nada que no se pueda romper...

En el 2º post, es todo visceralmente pragmático... No he visto nada a nivel psicológico, en el sentido no de la turba que venga, sino para nosotros... No sé un refranero popular o algo así para que no nos coman la cabeza o unas buenas prácticas de actuación social. Aunque está claro que cuando la turba inicie la movida, habrá un cambio, muchos de los que están arriba caerán y las laderas de la pirámide social se derrumbarán... Y sobre ese barrizal, algunos de nosotros iremos hacia arriba, aunque no queramos (ética aparte). Esto está sentenciado y finiquitado, es como ver un accidente de tren a cámara lenta.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Jul 2014)

Corran, huyan, escóndase bajo tierra, pronostiquen una y otra vez guerras y desastres económicos...

Da igual. La NEP acabará alcanzándoles. 

La NEP se desborda y da otra exhibición de poderío: La economía crece un 0,6% en el segundo trimestre de 2014


----------



## Implacable (30 Jul 2014)

Este hilo con todos mis respetos debería de estar en temas de baja calidad o en guardería, ya que en mi opinión su objetivo no es otro que desinformar e infundir miedo y temor en la sociedad. Dicho lo cual me parece el guión perfecto para una película de Spielberg.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Jul 2014)

Vaya día, mi querido bertok. Vaya día.

La economía de EEUU creció un 4% en el segundo trimestre




Implacable dijo:


> Este hilo con todos mis respetos debería de estar en temas de baja calidad o en guardería, ya que en mi opinión su objetivo no es otro que desinformar e infundir miedo y temor en la sociedad. Dicho lo cual me parece el guión perfecto para una película de Spielberg.



Opino que es un hilo del principal.

Pero como recordatorio para las presentes y futuras generaciones de burbujistas de que el camino de las tinieblas y el apocalipsis sólo conduce a la autodestrucción personal.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

*The Fed's Failure Complicates Its Endgame
*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-30/feds-failure-complicates-its-endgame

To demonstrate it hasn't failed, the Fed must taper/withdraw its monetary heroin.

*That the Federal Reserve's policies have failed is now so painfully evident that even the political class is awakening to this truth*. Rather than re-ignite broad-based, self-sustaining economic growth, *the Fed's loose-money policies (zero-interest rate policy a.k.a. ZIRP, and quantitative easing a.k.a. QE or free money for financiers), have perversely distorted the economy and widened wealth and income inequality*.

After six long years of unprecedented monetary expansion and intervention--more than enough time to have succeeded in its stated purpose of restarting the real economy-- political and financial blowback is forcing the Fed to withdraw its monetary heroin.

Unfortunately for the nation, *the Fed's monetary heroin has addicted the economy to ZIRP, loose credit and free money for financiers. As a result, withdrawal will be painful, financially and politically*.

*The abject failure of these policies to aid Main Street while heaping wealth on Wall Street greatly complicates the Fed's endgame*. Given the economy's dependence on the Fed's monetary heroin, declaring victory and beating a hasty retreat is not really an option: once the Fed stops delivery of monetary heroin, the economy will go into withdrawal, and the Fed's failure will be too obvious for even its most ardent backers to deny.

But if the Fed continues pushing its monetary heroin after six long years, its failure to energize the real economy will be equally obvious--as will the unintended consequences (blowback) of monetary heroin: malinvestment, systemic risk and a pernicious faith that the Fed will do whatever is necessary to keep the stock market lofting ever higher.

There are two basic schools of thought on the Fed's real agenda.

The mainstream view is the Fed is pursuing its stated goals of stabilizing inflation and employment. The other view is the Fed's real agenda is enriching its homies, the banking cartel, at the expense of the nation.

Since Wall Street has thrived while households and Main Street have seen earned income decline, the mainstream view is left with the unenviable task of explaining exactly how free money for financiers has helped J.Q. Citizen.

Household income has declined significantly in real terms: Five Decades of Middle Class Wages (Doug Short).

The first line of defense is the wealth effect, the notion that a rising stock market will make people feel wealthier and therefore more likely to borrow and spend money on stuff they don't need. This is of course the foundation of the U.S. economy: debt-based consumption, and it just so happens to generate gargantuan profits for lenders such as banks.

Unfortunately for the Fed apologists, only the top slice of wealthy households own enough equities to feel wealthier as stocks rise. Wealth in the U.S. is an inverted pyramid: the so-called "middle class" owns a small slice near the apex while the super-rich own the entire base:







The reality is the majority of households own a trivial amount of financial assets; *the number of households with debt in collection far exceeds the number benefiting from the Fed's wealth effect*, which not coincidentally has greatly enlarged the wealth of financiers and the few who own most of the financial assets.







This glaring disconnect between the Fed's publicly stated agenda and the results of its policies has created a political problem for the Fed. In the mainstream media's gauzy perception, the Fed is a god-like assembly that is above the grime of politics.

In truth, the Fed is as intrinsically political as any other branch of the Central State. The thundering gap between the Fed's stated goals and the results of its policies have, after six long years, reached the toadies and lackeys of the political class, who are now reluctantly stirring to the public demand to examine the Fed's closely played cards.

In other words, the failure of the Fed's policies has generated unwelcome political blowback. A few brave politicos have interrupted their campaign fund-raising long enough to grasp that the Fed has not just failed in some random fashion: the Fed is the problem, not the solution.

As a refresher, here is the Fed's Balance Sheet, bloated with over $3 trillion of freshly created money that was mainlined into the financial system:







Debt has skyrocketed under the guiding hand of the Fed's policies; GDP, not so much:







There is no mystery why the Fed's policies have failed. *Fed policies have diverted interest income that once flowed to households to the banks, they've enabled the Federal government to borrow and squander trillions of dollars in deficit spending with no political trade-offs or consequences, and they've greatly incentivized malinvestments and risky bets*.

Federal debt is borrowed from future generations. If it is squandered on consumption, it is effectively stealing from future generations, as their income will be devoted to paying interest on the trillions of dollars we have borrowed and blown propping up a bloated and ineffective Status Quo.







Perhaps most perniciously, the Fed has nurtured a belief that has now taken on a quasi-religious certainty that the Fed will never let the stock market go down. The Fed has bolstered this faith by launching a new free money for financiers program every time the stock market faltered.

As a direct result, nobody believes the Fed will actually reduce its monetary heroin or allow interest rates to normalize, i.e. rise: traders, money managers and the financial punditry are convinced that the Fed will soothe any tantrum thrown by Wall Street with another dose of monetary heroin.

*This greatly complicates the Fed's endgame, because nobody will believe the Fed is serious about ending its monetary heroin until it allows the stock market to plummet off a cliff without rushing to save it with more free money for financiers*.

The Fed is hoping to manage expectations and perceptions with such perfection that nobody notices the monetary heroin is no longer flowing. But this is an absurd fantasy: having addicted the stock market and the economy to monetary heroin over the past six years, how can the addict go through cold turkey withdrawal without being completely disrupted?

And in a delicious irony, should the Fed come to the rescue with another round of monetary heroin (free money for financiers), that will only demonstrate the complete and utter failure of the Fed's policies to generate sustainable growth in the real economy.

If the Fed has to rescue Wall Street yet again after six years and trillions of dollars of free money for financiers, that will prove beyond a shadow of doubt that the Fed has failed.

To demonstrate it hasn't failed, the Fed must taper/withdraw its monetary heroin.If the stock market tanks as a result, and the Fed rushes to the rescue with more free money for financiers, that will also prove the Fed has failed: if the economy and financial system is as robust as the Fed claims, why does it need to be rescued yet again after six long years of unprecedented injections of monetary heroin?

It's a double-bind with no escape. No matter what the Fed chooses to do, the failure of its policies to help households and Main Street while enriching wall Street and the banks will be revealed to all


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2014)

“On the first Christmas Day the population of our planet was about two hundred and fifty millions — less than half the population of modern China. Sixteen cen*turies later, when the Pilgrim Fathers landed at Plym*outh Rock, human numbers had climbed to a little more than five hundred millions. By the time of the signing of the Declaration of Independence, world pop*ulation had passed the seven hundred million mark. In 1931, when I was writing Brave New World, it stood at just under two billions. Today, only twenty-seven years later, there are two billion eight hundred million of us. And tomorrow — what?” – Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited – 1958



As the world explodes in violence, war, riots, and uprisings, it is challenging to step back and examine the bigger picture. With airliners being shot down over the Ukraine, missiles flying between Israel and Gaza, ongoing civil war in Syria, Iraq falling apart as ISIS gains ground, dictatorship crackdown in Egypt, Turkey on the verge of revolution, Iran gaining control of Iraq, Saudi Arabia fomenting violence, Africa dissolving into chaos, South America imploding and sending their children across our purposely porous southern border, Mexico under the control of drug lords, China experiencing a slow motion real estate collapse, Japan experiencing their third decade of Keynesian failure, facing a demographic nightmare scenario while being slowly poisoned by radiation, and Chinese-Japanese relations moving towards World War II levels, it is easy to get lost in the day to day minutia of history in the making.

Why is this happening at this point in history? Why is the average American economically worse off today than they were at the height of the economic crisis in 2009? Why is the Cold War returning with a vengeance? Why is the Federal Reserve still employing emergency monetary policies when we are supposedly five years into a recovery and the stock market has attained record highs? Why do the ECB and European politicians continue to paper over the insolvency of their banks and governments? Why did the U.S. support the ouster of a dictator we supported for decades in Egypt and then support the elevation of a new dictator after we didn’t like the policies of the democratically elected president? Why did the U.S. eliminate the leader of Libya and allow the country to descend into anarchy and civil war? Why did the U.S. fund and provoke a revolutionary overthrow of a democratically elected leader in the Ukraine? Why did the U.S. fund and arm Al Qaeda associated rebels in Syria who are now fighting our supposed allies in Iraq? Why has the U.S. been occupying Afghanistan for the last thirteen years with the result being a Taliban that is stronger than ever? Why are the BRIC countries forming a monetary union to challenge USD domination? Why is the U.S. attempting to provoke Russia into a conflict with NATO?

Why is the U.S. government collecting every electronic communication made by every American? Why is the U.S. government spying on world leader allies? Why is the U.S. government providing military equipment to local police forces? Why is the U.S. military conducting training exercises within U.S. cities? Why is the U.S. government attempting to restrict Second Amendment rights? Why is the U.S. government attempting to control and lockdown the internet? Why has the U.S. government chosen to treat the Fourth Amendment as if it is obsolete? Why is the national debt still rising by $750 billion per year ($2 billion per day) if the economy is back to normal? Why have 12 million working age Americans left the workforce since the economic recovery began? How could the unemployment rate be back at 2008 levels when there are 14 million more working age Americans and the same number employed as in 2008? Why are there 13 million more people on food stamps today than there were at the start of the economic recovery in 2009? Why have home prices risen by 25% since 2012 when mortgage applications have been at fourteen year lows? Why are Wall Street profits and bonuses at record highs while the real median household income stagnates at 1998 levels?

Why do 98% of incumbent politicians get re-elected when congressional approval levels are lower than whale shit? Why are oil prices four times higher than they were in 2003 if the U.S. is supposedly on the verge of energy independence? Why do the corporate controlled mainstream media choose to entertain and regurgitate government propaganda rather than inform, investigate and seek the truth? Why do corporations and shadowy billionaires control the politicians, media, judges, and financial system in their ravenous quest for more riches? Why has the public allowed a privately owned bank to control our currency and inflate away 96% of its value in 100 years? Why have American parents allowed their children to be programmed and dumbed down by government run public schools? Why have Americans allowed themselves to be lured into debt in an effort to appear wealthy and successful? Why have Americans permitted their brains to atrophy through massive doses of social media, reality TV, iGadget addiction, and a cultural environment of techno-narcissism? Why have Americans lost their desire to read, think critically, question authority, act responsibly, defer gratification, and care about future generations? Why have Americans sacrificed their freedoms, liberties and rights for the false expectation of safety and security? Why will we pay dearly for our delusional, materialistic, debt financed idiocy? – Because we never learn the lessons of history.

There are so many questions and no truthful answers forthcoming from those who pass for leaders in this increasingly totalitarian world. Our willful ignorance, apathy, hubris and arrogance will have consequences. Just because it hasn’t happened yet, doesn’t mean it’s not going to happen. The cyclicality of history guarantees a further deepening of this Crisis. The world has evolved from totalitarian hegemony to republican liberty and regressed back to totalitarianism throughout the centuries. Anyone honestly assessing the current state of the world and our country would unequivocally conclude we have regressed back towards a totalitarian regime where a small cabal of powerful oligarchs believes they can control and manipulate the masses in their gluttonous desire for treasure. Aldous Huxley foretold all the indicators of a world descending into totalitarianism due to overpopulation, propaganda, brainwashing, consumerism, and dumbing down of a distracted populace in his 1958 reassessment of his 1931 novel Brave New World.

Is There a Limit?
“At the rate of increase prevailing between the birth of Christ and the death of Queen Elizabeth I, it took sixteen centuries for the population of the earth to double. At the present rate it will double in less than half a century. And this fantastically rapid doubling of our numbers will be taking place on a planet whose most desirable and pro*ductive areas are already densely populated, whose soils are being eroded by the frantic efforts of bad farmers to raise more food, and whose easily available mineral capital is being squandered with the reckless extravagance of a drunken sailor getting rid of his accumulated pay.” – Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited – 1958



Demographics are easy to extrapolate and arrive at an accurate prediction, as long as the existing conditions and trends remain relatively constant. Huxley was accurate in his doubling prediction. The world population was 2.9 billion in 1958. It only took 39 years to double again to 5.8 billion in 1997. It has grown by 24% in the last 17 years to the current level of 7.2 billion. According to United Nations projections, world population is projected to reach 9.6 billion in 2050. The fact that it would take approximately 70 years for the world’s population to double from the 1997 level reveals a slowing growth rate, as the death rate in many developed countries surpasses their birth rate. The population of the U.S. grew from 175 million in 1958 to 320 million today, an 83% increase in 56 years.

The rapid population growth over the last century from approximately 1.8 billion in 1914, despite two horrific world wars, is attributable to cheap, easy to access oil and advances in medical technology made possible by access to cheap oil. The projection of 9.6 billion in 2050 is based upon an assumption the world’s energy, food and water resources can sustain that many people, no world wars kill a few hundred million people, no incurable diseases spread across the globe and there is no catastrophic geologic, climate, or planetary events. I’ll take the under on the 9.6 billion.

Anyone viewing the increasingly violent world situation without bias can already see the strain that overpopulation has created. Today, six countries contain half the world’s population.



A cursory examination of population trends around the world provides a frightening glimpse into a totalitarian future marked by vicious resource wars, violent upheaval and starvation for millions. India, a country one third the size of the United States, has four times the population of the United States. A vast swath of the population lives in poverty and squalor. India contains the largest concentration (25%) of people living below the World Bank’s international poverty line of $1.25 per day. According to the U.N. India is expected to add 400 million people to its cities by 2050. Its capital city Delhi already ranks as the second largest in the world, with 25 million inhabitants. The city has more than doubled in size since 1990. The assumptions in these U.N. projections are flawed. Without rapidly expanding economic growth, capital formation and energy resources, the ability to employ, house, feed, clothe, transport, and sustain 400 million more people will be impossible. Disease, starvation, civil unrest, war and a totalitarian government would be the result. With its mortal enemy Pakistan, already the sixth most populated country in the world, jamming 182 million people into an area one quarter the size of India and one twelfth the size of the U.S. and growing faster than India, war over resources and space will be inevitable. And both countries have nuclear arms.

More than half the globe’s inhabitants now live in urban areas, with China, India and Nigeria forecast to see the most urban growth over the next 30 years. Twenty-four years ago, there were 10 megacities with populations pushing above the 10 million mark. Today, there are 28 megacities with areas of developing nations seeing faster growth: 16 in Asia, 4 in Latin America, 3 in Africa, 3 in Europe and 2 in North America. The world is expected to have 41 sprawling megacities over the next few decades with developing nations representing the majority of that growth. Today, Tokyo, with 38 million people, is the largest in the world, followed by New Delhi, Jakarta, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing, Manila, and Karachi – all exceeding 20 million people.

To highlight the rapid population growth of the developing world, the New York metropolitan area containing 18 million people was ranked as the third largest urban area in the world in 1990. Today it is ranked ninth and is expected to be ranked fourteenth by 2030. The U.S. had the fewest births since 1998 last year at 3.95 million. We also had the highest recorded deaths in history at 2.54 million. The fertility rate for 20- to 24-year-olds is now 83.1 births per 1,000 women, a record low. That combination created a gap in births over deaths that is the lowest it has been in 35 years.

This is the plight of the developed world (U.S., Europe, Japan) and even China (due to one child policy). According to the U.N. report, the population of developed regions will remain largely unchanged at around 1.3 billion from now until 2050. In contrast, the 49 least developed countries are projected to double in size from around 900 million people in 2013 to 1.8 billion in 2050. The rapid growth of desperately poor third world countries like Nigeria, Afghanistan, Niger, Congo, Ethiopia, and Uganda will create tremendous strain on their economic, political, social, and infrastructural systems. Nigeria’s population is projected to surpass the U.S. by 2050. Japan, Europe and Russia are in demographic death spirals. China is neutral, and the U.S. is expected to grow by another 89 million people. I wonder how many of them the BLS will classify as not in the labor force.



What are the implications to mankind of the world adding another billion people in the next twelve years, primarily in the poorest countries of Asia, Africa and South America? What does the world think of the U.S., which constitutes 4.4% of the world’s population, but consumes 20% of the world’s oil production and 24% of the world’s food? Will there be consequences to having the 85 richest people on earth accumulating as much wealth as the poorest 3.5 billion, with 1.2 billion surviving on less than $1.25 per day? Can a planet with finite amount of easily accessible financially viable extractable resources support an ever increasing number of people? Is there a limit to growth? I believe these questions will be answered in the next fifteen years as the dire consequences play out in civil strife, resource wars, totalitarian regimes, and societal collapse. Fourth Turning Crisis cycles always sweep away the existing social order and replace it with something new. It could be better or far worse.

Impact of Over-Population
“The problem of rapidly increasing numbers in relation to natural resources, to social stability and to the well-being of individuals — this is now the central problem of mankind; and it will remain the central problem certainly for another century, and perhaps for several centuries thereafter. Unsolved, that problem will render insoluble all our other problems. Worse still, it will create conditions in which individual free*dom and the social decencies of the democratic way of life will become impossible, almost unthinkable. Not all dictatorships arise in the same way. There are many roads to Brave New World; but perhaps the straightest and the broadest of them is the road we are travel*ing today, the road that leads through gigantic num*bers and accelerating increases.” – Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited – 1958



The turmoil roiling the world today is a function of Huxley’s supposition that over-population pushes societies towards centralization and ultimately totalitarianism. The relentless growth in the world’s population, not matched by growth in energy resources, water, food, and living space, results in increasing tension, anger, economic decline, government dependency, war and ultimately totalitarianism. Huxley believed politicians and governments would increasingly resort to propaganda and misinformation to mislead citizens as the problems worsened and freedoms were revoked. Could this recent statement by our commander and chief of propaganda have made Edward Bernays and Joseph Goebbels any prouder?

“The world is less violent than it has ever been. It is healthier than it has ever been. It is more tolerant than it has ever been. It is better fed then it’s ever been. It is more educated than it’s ever been.”

I’m sure the people living in Gaza, the Ukraine, Libya, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Thailand, Turkey, Africa and American urban ghettos would concur with Obama’s less violent than ever mantra. Disease (Cholera, Malaria, Hepatitis, Aids, Tuberculosis, Ebola, Plague, SARS) and malnutrition beset third world countries, while the U.S. obesity epidemic caused by consumption of corporate processed food peddled to the masses through diabolical marketing methods enriches the mega-corporate food companies, as well as the corporate sick care complex. Religious wars and culture wars rage across the world as intolerance for others beliefs reaches all-time highs. After three decades of government controlled public education they have succeeded in dumbing down the masses through social engineering, propaganda, and promoting equality over excellence. Obama should stop trying to think and stick to what he does best – golf and fundraising. After reading his drivel, I’m reminded of a far more pertinent quote from Huxley:

“Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.”

The chart below details the fact that 12% of the world’s population in countries producing 9% of the world’s oil are currently in a state of war. The violence, war, and civil unrest roiling the Ukraine, Syria, Egypt, Libya, Iraq, and Afghanistan are a direct result of U.S. meddling, instigation, and provocation. The U.S. government funds dictators (Hussein, Mubarak, Assad, Gaddafi) until they no longer serve their interests, engineer the overthrow of democratically elected leaders in countries (Iran, Egypt, Ukraine) that don’t toe the line, and dole out billions in military aid and arms to countries around the world in an effort to make them do our dirty work and enrich the military industrial complex. The true motivation behind most of the violence, intrigue and war is the U.S. need to maintain the U.S. petro-dollar hegemony and to control the flow of oil and natural gas throughout the world. The ruling oligarchy’s power, influence, and wealth are dependent upon dictating currency valuations and flow of oil and gas from foreign fiefdoms.

http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user3303/imageroot/2014/07/20140725_war2.png

In Huxley’s 1931 Brave New World fable the world’s population is maintained at an optimum level (just under 2 billion) calculated by those in control. This is done through technology and biological manipulation. Procreation through sexual intercourse is prohibited. Creation of the desired number of people in each class is scientifically determined and the classes are conditioned from birth to fulfill their roles in society. When Huxley reassessed his novel in 1958’s Brave New World Revisited he didn’t argue for an optimum level of population. He simply hypothesized a close correlation between too many people, multiplying too rapidly, and the formulation of authoritarian philosophies and rise of totalitarian sys*tems of government.

The introduction of penicillin, DDT, and clean water into even the poorest countries on the planet had the effect of rapidly decreasing death rates around the globe. Meanwhile, birth rates continued to increase due to religious, social and cultural taboos surrounding birth control and the illiteracy and ignorance of those in the poorest regions of the world. The ultimate result has been an explosion in population growth in the developing world, least able to sustain that growth. Huxley just uses common sense in concluding that as an ever growing population presses more heavily upon accessible resources, the economic position of the society undergoing this ordeal becomes ever more precarious.

It essentially comes down to the laws of economics. Most of the developing world is economic basket cases. They cannot produce food, consumer goods, housing, schools, infrastructure, teachers, managers, scientists or educated workers at the same rate as their population growth. Therefore, it is impossible to improve the wretched conditions of the vast majority, as they wallow in squalor. Unless a country can produce more than it consumes, it cannot generate the surplus capital needed to invest in machinery, agricultural production, manufacturing facilities, and education. The rapidly growing population sinks further into poverty and despair. Huxley grasps the nefarious implications for freedom and liberty as over-population wreaks havoc around the globe:

“Whenever the economic life of a nation becomes pre*carious, the central government is forced to assume additional responsibilities for the general welfare. It must work out elaborate plans for dealing with a criti*cal situation; it must impose ever greater restrictions upon the activities of its subjects; and if, as is very likely, worsening economic conditions result in polit*ical unrest, or open rebellion, the central government must intervene to preserve public order and its own authority. More and more power is thus concentrated in the hands of the executives and their bureaucratic managers.”– Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited – 1958

Despots, dictators, and power hungry presidents arise in an atmosphere of fear, scarce resources, hopelessness, and misery. As the power of the central government grows the freedoms, liberties and rights of the people are diminished and ultimately relinquished.

In Part Two, I will examine our relentless path towards totalitarianism and war.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2014)

La clase media americana expoliada tras décadas de imposición del capital

Median Household Income Growth: Deflating the American Dream

*Median Household Income Growth: Deflating the American Dream*

*What is the single best indicator of the American Dream? Many would point to household income growth. My study of the Census Bureau's data shows a 600.7% growth in median household incomes from 1967 through 2012. The ride has been bumpy, but it equates to a 4.5% annualized growth rate. Sounds impressive, but if you adjust for inflation using the Census Bureau's method, that nominal 614.2% total growth shrinks to 18.8%, a "real" annualized growth rate of 0.39%*.

But if we dig a bit deeper into the method of inflation adjustment, the American Dream looks more like an illusion, as in "money illusion".







My recent study of 21st Century monthly median household income was based on the excellent monthly data available from Sentier Research. See Median Household Incomes: Monthly Update. The Sentier Research findings are based on Census Bureau (CB) data and adjusted for inflation using the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) Consumer Price Index for Urban Consumers (CPI-U), which most people, including the BLS, commonly abbreviate as "CPI". However, the CB's own annual data series for household income, which reaches back to 1967, uses a different index to "deflate" the nominal income data. The CB researchers adjust using the little-known CPI-U-RS (RS stands for "research series") as the deflator for their annual data.

The BLS website has relatively little information about this index. The main page that pops up on a Google search is CPI Research Series Using Current Methods (CPI-U-RS). The page contains a link to a PDF file that documents the monthly CPI-U-RS from December 1977 through December 2010 with annual averages for 1977-2010. Curiously enough, after a bit of digging on the BLS website, I found a more recent PDF file that extends the series through 2012.

However, the CB has a version of the annual CPI-U-RS back to 1967, the starting year for their household income. I have not found the pre-1978 annual CPI-U-RS data at either the CB or BLS website. However, a couple of minutes work with Excel enabled me to construct the index for those earlier years from the CB's annual data. I've posted the complete series here in an Excel file.

*The Deflator Difference
*
A price index, such as the CPI or the BEA's PCE price index, provides the data we need to "deflate" nominal dollar values to their real purchasing power over time. And even in stable economies, over long periods of time, the "money illusion" of nominal values can be substantial, as the chart above painfully illustrates.

As I mentioned earlier, Sentier Research uses the more familiar CPI as the deflator for computing their real household income data series. Does the deflator choice make a significant difference?

The answer is: It depends on your timeframe. If we look at a comparison of nominal and real household income growth since 1967, the difference between the two deflators is stunning.







But, as the next chart shows, the gap between the two lines in the chart above is actually the result of differences between the two deflators in the earlier years of the 45-year period. Since the late 1990s, the two have been nearly identical. The reason is that the CPI-U-RS was developed with the goal of revising the earlier years of the CPI-U to incorporate most of the improvements made to the index to increase its accuracy. For a better understanding of revisions, see the BLS article Addressing misconceptions about the Consumer Price Index (PFD format).







Here is a chart that shows the annual differences between the two, which are predominantly before 2000.







*What About Other Deflators?
*
Another important price index for economic analysis is the BEA's PCE price index. It is the preferred measure of inflation for the Federal Reserve, and I analyze every month shortly after the BEA's Personal Income and Outlays report is released:

The next chart shows three versions of real household income growth. I've added version deflated with PCE price index alongside the other two real series we've been studying. I've also included markers to facilitate our understanding of the annual changes through time. The PCE-deflated version is the most optimistic of the three. The CPI-adjusted version is by far the most pessimistic.








*Real Household Income as a Leading Recession Indicator
*
An interesting feature of the chart above, regardless of which deflator you prefer, is that median incomes began contracting before every recession. On an annual basis, incomes typically bottomed at some point after the recession ended and moved higher. The one conspicuous exception was the second half of the early 1980s double-dip.

Flash forward to the near present (2012 in our annual data): The median household income appears to be bottoming, although if you look at the Sentier Research monthly data for 2013 (see the adjacent snapshot since 2008), the prospect that the 2013 median will be higher than it was in 2012 is dicey at this point. With the CPI deflator, the Sentier Research approach, Real median income appeared to have troughed in August 2011 and then risen to an interim high in December of that year, a level that has essentially been the ceiling of a narrow range. The months ahead will be critical in confirming that household incomes are on the mend.







Anyone who finds this analysis of interest should download the Sentier Research Household Income Trends report (PDF format). The underlying data is available from Sentier Research for a small fee here


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

Food for thought

[YOUTUBE]lCYTIdHLE1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ursur (31 Jul 2014)

¿Qué dice el gringo?


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2014)

â€œSi las Ã©lites no reaccionan, las cosas se pondrÃ¡n muy feasâ€ | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

*“Si las élites no reaccionan, las cosas se pondrán muy feas”*






Nancy Fraser en una foto cedida por el Centro de Cultura Contemporánea de Barcelona (CCCB).

Nancy Fraser es ese tipo de mujer que parece avanzar en la edad sin inmutarse, acumulando sabiduría. A caballo entre la serenidad reflexiva y la pasión intelectual, analiza las crisis del presente, su complejidad, con un foco de largo alcance. Sus trabajos en el campo de la filosofía política se han centrado en los problemas de la justicia social. *En su libro Escalas de justicia (Herder, 2008) aborda las tres dimensiones que considera esenciales, todas ellas definidas por palabras que empiezan por r: los problemas de redistribución de la riqueza en el plano económico; los de reconocimiento en el ámbito de los derechos individuales y colectivos, y los problemas de representación, en el ámbito político*. Fraser, estadounidense de 67 años, ha vivido y analizado el paso del capitalismo de Estado organizado, del que surgió el modelo social europeo que ha propiciado las mayores cotas de justicia social, al capitalismo neoliberal, que ha minado el Estado de bienestar y nos ha llevado a la grave crisis de 2008. Ahora está convencida de vivir a las puertas de otra transición. ¿Hacia dónde? En cualquier caso, los problemas que hay que afrontar, los procesos que condicionan la vida de la gente, desbordan por completo el marco westfaliano. Son transfronterizos, globales.

*Cuatro ideas
*
*¿Un libro?* Buying Time: The Delayed Crisis of Democratic Capitalism, de Wolfgang Streeck. El autor combina un análisis brillante con la llama de la justa indignación.

*¿Una cita?* “Si la oposición constructiva es imposible, quienes no se conformen con dedicar su vida a pagar las deudas contraídas por otros no tienen otra salida que la opción destructiva” (Buying Time).

*¿Una voz que debería ser escuchada?* Todas las que componen el 99% de la humanidad. Y amortiguar una: la de los mercados financieros.

*¿Una idea o medida concreta para un mundo mejor?* Una tasa global sobre las emisiones de CO2; la Tobin, sobre las transacciones financieras; y más reformas que subordinen el poder privado a los poderes públicos.
Nancy Frasser alerta sobre las consecuencias del aumento de las desigualdades y sobre la obsolescencia de las formas actuales de participación política. Considera urgente encontrar nuevos mecanismos para la toma democrática de decisiones. También a escala trasnacional. De ello hablamos, aprovechando una visita a Barcelona, invitada por el Centro de Cultura Contemporánea.

*Pregunta.* La crisis que se inició en 2008 ha trastocado muchas cosas y aún no parece que quiera irse. ¿Cómo cree que influirá a largo plazo?

*Respuesta.* Esta crisis tiene muchas dimensiones. Estalló en 2008 como una crisis financiera y rápidamente derivó en una crisis económica general, pero no quedó ahí. Al tener que endeudarse los Gobiernos para hacer frente a sus consecuencias, pronto se convirtió en una crisis de la deuda soberana, y como la respuesta a esta situación fue la política de austeridad, ha terminado provocando una grave crisis social. Y todo ello sobre otra crisis de fondo, de la que se habla poco pero que continúa agravándose, que es la ecológica. El resultado ha sido un gran sufrimiento para la población. La precariedad se ha instalado como horizonte de futuro y, claro, eso está derivando en una crisis política de imprevisibles consecuencias.

*P.* ¿Qué tipo de crisis política?

*R.* La severidad del sufrimiento social y la falta de respuesta han llevado a los ciudadanos a pensar que sus Gobiernos trabajan para los bancos y los inversores, en lugar de trabajar para la gente. La legitimidad de los Gobiernos, de toda la estructura política, ha quedado muy dañada, tanto en el ámbito nacional como en el europeo, y también globalmente. Se ponen en cuestión aspectos fundamentales del sistema político, y también del económico. La ciudadanía percibe que no tiene instituciones o canales a los que puedan dirigir sus quejas, sus reclamaciones, sus propuestas. Es un momento muy difícil, muy parecido al que se vivió en los años treinta del siglo pasado.

*P.* Las desigualdades ya crecían antes, pero la crisis las ha exacerbado. Algunos se sorprenden de que, con el paro que hay y el rápido empobrecimiento de amplias capas de la población, no se haya producido un estallido social. ¿Cómo cree que evolucionará el sistema a partir de ahora?

“La falta de respuesta a la crisis ha llevado a pensar que los Gobiernos trabajan para los bancos en lugar de para la gente”

*R.* Hay diferentes posibilidades. Una es que las élites políticas, hasta ahora pasivas, tomen conciencia del problema, se pongan en marcha y acuerden introducir ciertas reformas en el control de las instituciones financieras para prevenir una situación como la que se produjo en 2008 por falta de regulación. En este caso, el sistema seguirá cojeando más o menos como está, la desigualdad seguirá aumentando y aspectos fundamentales, como la crisis ecológica, seguirán sin abordarse. *El segundo escenario es que las élites políticas no reaccionen y la situación continúe deteriorándose. En ese caso las cosas pueden ponerse muy feas. Podemos ver un planeta gravemente dañado, desgarrado por guerras y conflictos por el agua, el petróleo o las tierras cultivables; escasearán recursos fundamentales y el deterioro social llevará a un deterioro ético; será un mundo lleno de tensiones en el que predominará la mentalidad del “sálvese quien pueda”*.

*P.* Algo de eso ya se está empezando a ver. ¿Sería el triunfo del individualismo egoísta, de la sociedad de cazadores de la que habla Zygmunt Bauman?

*R.* Sí, algo así. Pero hay una tercera posibilidad, y es que los movimientos sociales, organizados en sociedad civil, fuercen a las élites políticas a cambiar, a revisar las estructuras, desde la forma de los partidos a los mecanismos de participación. Y que ello permita crear nuevas formas de participación que propicien cambios sociales profundos. Cambios a mejor, que hagan evolucionar el actual capitalismo financiero de corte neoliberal a una forma de capitalismo más igualitarista y, por tanto, más estable.

*P.* En su descripción, este último parece el menos costoso.

*R.* Sí, pero aún cabe un cuarto escenario, muy distinto: el de que se desencadenen grandes cambios revolucionarios que nos lleven más allá del capitalismo, aunque este es muy poco probable. En cualquier caso, la gran cuestión que subyace en el trasfondo de las crisis que vivimos es la forma que vaya a adoptar el capitalismo.

*P.* En las últimas décadas hemos asistido al afianzamiento del sector financiero como motor de todo el sistema. Esta forma de capitalismo, que crece con la globalización, tiene un componente especulativo estructural, intrínseco al modelo. ¿Cree que aceptará reglas y restricciones?

*R.* Es difícil, pero ha habido otros periodos en los que el propio sistema ha sabido encontrar formas de cambiar. Por ejemplo, en los años treinta del siglo pasado, tras la gran recesión de 1929, supo articular una nueva forma de capitalismo más regulado, que ha perdurado muchos años. Precisamente la ruptura de esas reglas por la hegemonía de las teorías neoliberales es lo que nos ha llevado a la actual situación.

*P.* Pero entonces las empresas tenían unos propietarios interesados en llegar a compromisos con las fuerzas sociales para asegurar la estabilidad del sistema. Querían legar las empresas a sus hijos. Ahora, las sociedades pertenecen a miles de propietarios dispersos y con escasa capacidad de decisión. La gestión está en manos de unos ejecutivos que ya no tienen ni los mismos vínculos ni las mismas motivaciones.

*R.* Todo eso hace que sea más difícil imaginar que pueda surgir un impulso reformador desde el interior del propio sistema. Pero también hemos escuchado algunas voces individuales muy influyentes, como las de Warren Buffett, George Soros o Bill Gates, gente con cierta visión que piensa diferente. Sin embargo, lo que puede forzar al mundo de los negocios a reaccionar y aceptar cambios es la militancia organizada desde la base de la sociedad. En los años treinta, el capital tenía mucho miedo de las revoluciones sociales. Había sindicatos poderosos…

“La idea de que los movimientos sociales puedan tener un pie en la política y otro en la sociedad civil es muy interesante”

*P.* Pero el miedo a la revolución también llevó a buena parte del poder económico a los brazos del fascismo.

*R.* Sí, esa posibilidad también está ahora sobre el escenario. Lo hemos visto en las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo: formas de fascismo o neofascismo.

*P.* En España, Grecia o Portugal, los países más castigados por la crisis, se han producido huelgas generales y amplias protestas contra la política de austeridad que han sido ignoradas. ¿No le parece peligroso que, en ciertos círculos radicales, pueda prosperar la idea de que a lo único a lo que el poder parece sensible sea la violencia?

*R.* Coincido en la crítica que se hace a la completa falta de responsabilidad de los poderes públicos, que solo parecen responder a las presiones de los mercados y los inversores. Pero la tentación de la violencia es muy preocupante y espero que los movimientos sociales no evolucionen en esa dirección, porque sería un desastre. La única vía para cambiar realmente las cosas es la organización pacífica de la gente. Si hay violencia, la gente les dará la espalda, no les seguirá por esa vía.

*P.* Las encuestas reflejan la crisis de los partidos tradicionales. ¿Qué tipo de organización permitiría superar el descrédito de su forma de intermediar?

*R.* En este periodo en el que la actividad política toma la forma de movimientos sociales, vemos una creciente distancia entre el cuerpo electoral y los representantes de los partidos políticos. Pero recientemente, a causa de la severidad de la crisis, hemos visto también la emergencia de fuerzas políticas como Syriza en Grecia, o el fenómeno Podemos en España, organizaciones de nuevo cuño que aspiran a llegar a las instituciones sin renunciar a sus formas de representación de base. La idea de que los movimientos sociales puedan tener un pie en el sistema político y otro en la sociedad civil me resulta muy interesante.

*P.* ¿Y es compatible?

*R.* Sí, creo que sí, que se puede intentar. Veremos cómo evoluciona


----------



## Grecox (2 Ago 2014)

A esta pava habria que explicarla que son precisamente las elites las instigadoras de todo lo que esta pasando (y de lo que queda por pasar, que va a ser terrorifico)


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> A esta pava habria que explicarla que son precisamente las elites las instigadoras de todo lo que esta pasando (y de lo que queda por pasar, que va a ser terrorifico)



La sociedad no estás preparada para el colapso que se aproxima.

La situación económica española es un puro delirio autodestructivo. Se para la sangría a base endeudar el país a razón de casi 100.000 millones de leuros por año.

Estamos en el alambre.

Cualquier airecillo en la economía internacional nos tumba y mata porque estamos en los huesos y sin paracaídas. El tema es que no viene un airecillo, viene un huracán de nivel 5.


----------



## Clouda (2 Ago 2014)

Hace unos dias Antonio Turiel colgo un articulo muy gracioso en el que habla de su particular colapso y de que se fue al campo a recoger unas patatas que habia plantado.

Bueno, yo me espero sentado a ver si aparece el apocalipsis zombie, el año sin verano o la 3 guerra mundial


----------



## Grecox (3 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La sociedad no estás preparada para el colapso que se aproxima.
> 
> La situación económica española es un puro delirio autodestructivo. Se para la sangría a base endeudar el país a razón de casi 100.000 millones de leuros por año.
> 
> ...



Ese huracán de nivel 5 que viene no va a ser solamente en el ámbito de la economía. Lo que va a vivir la humanidad en los próximos años nadie jamás se lo hubiera imaginado. 
Estamos ante algo muy gordo, un cambio de era, algo que va a dejar una huella muy profunda en la conciencia colectiva de la humanidad... y siento decirlo pero desgraciadamente va a ser necesario que sea así. 

La humanidad necesita un cambio de modelo. Un modelo radicalmente nuevo que deje atrás unos valores que nos abocan a la autodestrucción. Para que se produzca ese cambio es necesario pasar por una profunda catarsis que remueva los cimientos desde abajo del todo. Solo gracias a algo de semejante magnitud podremos despertar y empezar de cero un mundo nuevo. Bien... pues da la increíble casualidad de que ese cambio Dios ha querido que suceda precisamente ahora, ya mismo. Vamos a ser testigos de la mayor purga que jamás haya sufrido y sufrirá éste planeta. Ahora si que realmente vamos a vivir tiempos interesantes, como se dice aquí.

Muchos en el foro habéis visto que he abierto varios hilos con predicciones y para hacer seguimiento de una hipotética tercera guerra mundial que afirmo sucederá a la vuelta de la esquina. Esta guerra va a ser un suceso más de entre muchas otras cosas que tienen que acontecer próximamente a todos los niveles. 
Llevo estudiando el asunto con verdadera pasión desde hace un tiempo y he llegado a una conclusión que pone la piel de gallina y que próximamente me gustaría anunciar aquí. La intención es demostraros y que veáis con vuestros propios ojos de donde he sacado todo lo que digo para que toméis conciencia de ello como yo la he tomado. Aquí hay gente inteligente que sabrá verlo. Dadme unos días.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2014)

*Alarm Bells Ringing: Behind The Smoke And Mirrors Of The European Banking System*

Alarm Bells Ringing: Behind The Smoke And Mirrors Of The European Banking System | Zero Hedge

Alarm bells in the European banking system have been ringing for quite a while but *nobody seems to be listening*. The roaring capital markets are just too loud.

But we have been keeping track of a few things.

*Private sector lending is dropping sharply in the Eurozone. The latest figures have just been released and the picture is not at all encouraging*. Total private sector credit by Eurozone monetary financial institutions has accentuated its negative trajectory last June, with lending to households seeing the largest monthly decline since the height of the great financial crisis in late 2008. Uh-oh.

*Periphery back in play?* Very recently the second largest private bank in Portugal was caught in the bankruptcy of the Espirito Santo conglomerate, reporting the largest ever corporate loss in the country’s history just last Wednesday, and raising the specter that all might not be well in the Eurozone’s periphery. Now *the Portuguese government may be forced to intervene, possibly using a very large chunk of the financial sector stabilization funds set aside during the country’s recent bailout*.

*BIS issues a(nother) warning*. This should not be a surprise. *In its 2014 annual report, released at the end of June, the Bank of International Settlements (“BIS”) warned that “banks that have failed to adjust post-crisis face lingering balance sheet weaknesses from direct exposure to overindebted borrowers and the drag of debt overhang on economic recovery”, with this situation being the most acute in Europe*. It also stated that increases in government debt ratios in several cases appear to be on an unsustainable path. It appears that debt levels matter for (some) economists after all.

*Bad loans rising*. Before we had Fitch, the ratings agency, stating last May that in a sample of 124 Eurozone banks which participated in the latest stress test impaired loans increased by an average of 8% in 2013, with no less than 30 banks seeing an increase of 20%. This could have certainly contributed to the massive contraction in private sector credit that we are now seeing on its own. But there’s more.

*Emerging dangers.* Trillions more in fact. In February Reuters reported that European banks have loaned in excess of $3 trillion to emerging markets – a little less than the entire GDP of Germany, and more than four times the exposure of US lenders to those countries. Fitch chimed in saying that “a handful of large EU banks are materially exposed to more fragile emerging markets.” While direct risks might be manageable for these banks, any contagion might be another story. Is an Argentinean default truly contained? Are Turkey’s problems solved? What happens if the latest EU/US sanctions hit Russian banks or companies hard?

*Where’s the capital?* Another eye-opener came over a year ago. In April 2013, Jakob Vestergaard and María Retana at the Danish Institute for International Studies published *"Smoke and Mirrors: On the Alleged Recapitalization of European Banks"*, a report partially funded by the World Bank. The title says it all. According to the authors, by using broad capital measures based on risk-weighted assets European banking regulators have overstated the banks’ soundness and resilience in their stress assessments. Accordingly, “recent increases in risk weighted capital ratios have been little more than a smokescreen.”

By focusing on leverage ratios instead, the authors reached some interesting conclusions. *The least well-capitalized banking sector among the larger Eurozone countries is not the Spanish or Italian… but the German, closely followed by the French!* According to their estimates, a five-fold increase in equity capital is needed in order to reach “adequate” levels of soundness. It is well worth reading the entire report, including the discussion on why regulators seem to be consistently behind the ball on bank recapitalization.







Figure 1: Eurozone Government Debt-to-GDP (Maastricht Definition)
Source: European Central Bank

*Sovereign debt jumps.* But alarm bells should have been ringing even before that. In the third quarter of 2012, the overall government debt-to-GDP in the Eurozone surpassed 90% for the first time ever, as shown in the graph above. Why is this number important? In “Growth in a Time of Debt”, after analyzing 3,700 annual country data points going back centuries under the most varied macroeconomic conditions (and the occasional spreadsheet error , *Carmen Reinhart and Kenneth Rogoff found that in countries which are above that 90% threshold GDP growth is generally weak. In other words, from that point on the odds are firmly stacked against us seeing the growth rates necessary to smoothly reduce debt loads that even the BIS agrees are problematic. And several Eurozone countries are way past that level now*.

And who were the buyers of bonds in some of the most indebted periphery countries? *In April 2012 Bloomberg reported that Spanish, Italian and Portuguese banks increased their holdings of domestic sovereign debt by very significant double digits, mostly financed by the ECB*. Much to the chagrin of bond vigilantes, the ensuing decline in the bond yields of these countries virtually up until today might not be a sign of strength and stability – but rather an impressive feat of financial engineering.

*That Minsky moment*. *Over two decades ago, Hyman Minsky described in his “Financial Instability Hypothesis” the interplay between the financial markets and the wider economy, which according to him is at the heart of the business cycle in a capitalist economy with a sophisticated financial system. During the good times increases in asset values often lead to investment and speculative excesses financed through debt. At some point the resulting cash flows can no longer cover those debts, impairing loans and prompting banks to tighten credit availability, even to companies with good credit ratings. This in turn leads to a contraction in asset values and economic activity in general*.

And where are we now in the Eurozone? We have already seen the general increase in asset values, so check. And now we can also check bad debts rising and private sector credit contracting. *If Minsky was right, what follows is not pretty*.

Whether governments and central banks have the power to push back or avoid that fateful moment remains to be seen. But equity markets in Europe are already smelling a rat.







Figure 2: Ratio of Developed Europe Financial Services Stocks to FTSE Developed Europe Stock Index (Monthly)

The share prices of financial services companies in developed European countries have been lagging the general index for developed Europe for some months now, with the ratio dipping below its 10-month (simple) moving average last May – typically a bad omen for the sector and the markets in general.

With so many concerning signs developing since the last financial flare-up in the Eurozone, we can make the case that European banks should have been taking much more proactive steps in recapitalizing their balance sheets, especially with such robust equity markets. But it seems nobody likes to spoil a good party.

*Alarm bells should not be dismissed so easily. They are there for a reason*. Regulators, politicians, bank managers and investors should all be paying attention


----------



## CaraCortada (3 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Ese huracán de nivel 5 que viene no va a ser solamente en el ámbito de la economía. Lo que va a vivir la humanidad en los próximos años nadie jamás se lo hubiera imaginado.
> Estamos ante algo muy gordo, un cambio de era, algo que va a dejar una huella muy profunda en la conciencia colectiva de la humanidad... y siento decirlo pero desgraciadamente va a ser necesario que sea así.
> 
> La humanidad necesita un cambio de modelo. Un modelo radicalmente nuevo que deje atrás unos valores que nos abocan a la autodestrucción. Para que se produzca ese cambio es necesario pasar por una profunda catarsis que remueva los cimientos desde abajo del todo. Solo gracias a algo de semejante magnitud podremos despertar y empezar de cero un mundo nuevo. Bien... pues da la increíble casualidad de que ese cambio Dios ha querido que suceda precisamente ahora, ya mismo. Vamos a ser testigos de la mayor purga que jamás haya sufrido y sufrirá éste planeta. Ahora si que realmente vamos a vivir tiempos interesantes, como se dice aquí.
> ...



No será usted Nº13 redivivo?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-tCsabr2r_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]i5kmf25hHYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grecox (4 Ago 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-01/internationalists-are-pushing-world-towards-globally-engineered-economic-warfare
Creo que voy a abrir un hilo en el principal porque creo que debe ser leído por todo el mundo. El artículo defiende la tesis que yo he comentado aquí ,solo que yo doy un paso más y añado el conflicto bélico.

La idea básica del artículo es que la gigantesca burbuja actual se ha creado de forma deliberada por los bancos centrales, no como "solución" a la crisis previa, sino para crear *intencionadamente* una autentica bomba que será deliberadamente explotada para crear tal caos y ruina que pondría en bandeja la aparición del BIS y FMI como "salvadores" proponiendo una moneda única mundial bajo su control (cumpliéndose así por fin uno de los sueños húmedos del sanedrín). 
Evidentemente quienes están controlando el FMI/BIS (el sanedrín)son los mismos que controlan los bancos centrales (FED, BofE, BCE...) pero esto se supone que no se sabe. 
Es decir, sería una escenificación donde los actuales bancos centrales serían los polis malos que han causado el desastre y el FMI/BIS aparecerían como los polis buenos que salvarían al mundo ocupando el lugar de los bancos centrales, que serían eliminados. Detrás de ambos polis están los mismos, claro. Sería como un atentado de falsa bandera pero utilizando "armas financieras de destrucción masiva".

Definitivamente la gerontocracia AngloSionistoFinanciera es el ente más perverso que jamás ha existido. Son el cáncer de la humanidad y la mismísima representación del diablo. 
Este artículo debe ser difundido y entendido por la máxima gente posible. El mundo debe saber quien gobierna el mundo realmente y las intenciones que tienen.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2014)

*Los cuentos de Rajoy y la EPA más falsa que se recuerda
*
Los cuentos de Rajoy y la EPA más falsa que se recuerda - Blogs de El Disparate Económico


“Estamos pisando terreno sólido, la recuperación ha llegado para quedarse”, afirmaría Rajoy después de haber publicado la EPA más falsa de la que se tiene memoria, *ya que su metodología hace que, si se pierde un empleo de 40 horas y se crean dos de 10 horas, se considera que se ha creado un empleo nuevo y la situación ha mejorado, cuando la realidad es exactamente la contraria*. *Se han generado 402.400 puestos de trabajo utilizando esta burda trampa, que además se reducen a 61.000 si se desestacionalizan las cifras y se corrigen las mentiras sobre la población activa*. Pero el tema es mucho peor: el número de horas totales de trabajo ha caído en 3,86 millones, lo que, junto con la precariedad y los salarios de miseria, está llevando a España al tercermundismo, hacia una sociedad dual: una élite cada vez más rica, una burocracia gigantesca de enchufados adeptos al régimen y el grueso de la población empobrecida y endeudada.

¿Qué es lo que ha pasado con la EPA? *Para empezar, para Fátima Bañez y su jefe Rajoy son mucho mejor dos ocupados trabajando 10 horas a la semana que otro trabajando 40 horas, cuando lo que sucede en realidad es que el empleo no se ha doblado, sino que se ha reducido a la mitad*. “Hoy tenemos una nueva cultura del empleo” dice la doña. ¡Y vaya si la tenemos! Destruimos empleo decente y lo sustituimos por indecente. Y para seguir: aunque para estos dos ignorantes las cifras brutas solo parcialmente desestacionalizadas tengan el mismo valor que las desestacionalizadas de verdad, no lo tienen en absoluto. Sólo las segundas permiten realizar comparaciones válidas. Ocurre que si además no tienen problema alguno (junto al INE) en mentir descaradamente respecto a la evolución real de la población activa, cualquier parecido entre la cifra oficial y la realidad es mera coincidencia.

*Tampoco dicen nada de los 2,5 millones que ni tienen trabajo ni ayuda alguna ni posibilidad real de volver a estar ocupados*. Son los parias de este régimen oligárquico, que despilfarra decenas de miles de millones en rescatar a los ineptos y los corruptos y recorta las becas comedor condenando al hambre o la desnutrición a cientos de miles de niños, lleva a la *pobreza al 30% de los niños y deja literalmente tirados en la cuneta a 2,5 millones de personas sin ayuda ni esperanza alguna*. También ignoran por completo las condiciones de indignidad e incluso ilegalidad de la mayoría de los nuevos empleos: *muchas veces los salarios se sitúan en el entorno de los 500 euros y uno de cada tres titulados universitarios (dentro del 50% que tiene la fortuna de no estar parado) ejerce un trabajo para el que no se necesita titulación alguna*. Da la impresión de nuevo que a efectos de la deriva del mercado laboral África empieza en los Pirineos, aunque no así en el número de millonarios ni en el de los cientos de miles de burócratas de lujo con más coches oficiales que en Estados Unidos.
Rajoy se hace trampas al solitario

“La mejora del empleo es lo que deseaba anunciar desde que llegué a Moncloa”, dijo Rajoy. ¿Y ha esperado dos año y medio? Entonces, ¿por qué no bajó impuestos desde el primer día y recortó gasto público innecesario? ¿Por qué no redujo la mitad de los ayuntamientos, cerró la mitad de la empresas públicas como había anunciado, cerró diputaciones y concentró autonomías como acaban de hacer en Francia, donde han reducido de 32 a 13 las provincias, que además tenían una enorme raigambre histórica y no eran un invento de cuatro golfos como las autonomías españolas? ¿Acaso no sabe que por cada empleo eliminado en el sector público se crean 2,5 en el sector privado? Yo se lo enseñé a su ministro Montoro cuando le explicaba Estructura Económica, y me consta que no lo ha olvidado, porque así me lo dijo unos meses antes de ser ministro.

La desvergüenza resulta ya realmente indignante. ¿Cuánto empleo hubiera podido crearse si, en lugar de decidir rescatar a la totalidad de un sistema bancario incompetente y corrupto -algo que no ha sucedido en ningún otro lugar del planeta-, se hubiera analizado qué entidades podían ser salvadas y cuáles no, y haber concentrado todo el esfuerzo en las primeras y cerrado el resto? ¿Por qué había que devolver todo su dinero a las cajas alemanas, francesas y holandesas, que tan irresponsablemente lo prestaron a unas cajas gestionadas por políticos ineptos sin analizar mínimamente los riesgos? Eso tampoco ha sucedido en ningún otro país, donde los prestamistas se han quedado con los restos después de devolver el dinero a los clientes. O sea, la afirmación de Rajoy es sencillamente impresentable, pero además también es mentira lo de la mejora del empleo en forma significativa.

Para empezar, el segundo trimestre es siempre el mejor del año en términos estacionales, por lo que, aun suponiendo que las cifras fueran correctas, habría que esperar a ver qué ocurre en los próximos trimestres para poder hablar de una mejora del empleo. *Pero es que ocurre que las cifras están, as usual, groseramente manipuladas. El primer engaño, y además explícito, se refiere a cómo es posible que el todopoderoso Instituto Nacional de Estadística, con los mejores profesionales del sector, presente los datos sin desestacionalizar, o mejor dicho, con una desestacionalización parcial de la Srta. Pepis, cuando ellos podrían hacerlo con el dedo meñique. Esto lleva, por ejemplo, a que al haber caído la Semana Santa en abril y el año pasado en marzo, las cifras ya no son ni homogéneas ni comparables*.

Hay otra cuestión, que es ya pura y simplemente una falsedad consciente. Como señala Ángel Laborda, director de coyuntura de la Fundación de las Cajas de Ahorro, *“en el segundo trimestre se observa otra anomalía estadística, que esta vez afecta a la población en edad de trabajar (16 a 64 años). Esta venía reduciéndose a razón de un 0,3% por trimestre desde hace año y medio, mientras que ha permanecido estable en el segundo. Esta es una variable de comportamiento muy inercial, que no puede cambiar tanto de un trimestre a otro. Estamos hablando de que la población en edad de trabajar puede haberse sobreestimado [mintiendo conscientemente, añado yo] en unas 100.000 personas. Si es así, habría una sobreestimación de unas 75.000 personas en el número de activos, de 55.000 en los ocupados y de 20.000 en los parados”.*


Teniendo en cuenta todos estos factores, la realidad es que en este trimestre el número de ocupados desestacionalizados habría crecido en unos 70.000. Si se le resta el empleo público creado -8.900 personas, cuando sobran dos millones de enchufados públicos, después de que esa lacra nacional llamada PSOE destruyera la Administración pública con la Ley 30/1984, sustituyendo las oposiciones y los méritos por la libre designación masiva, los asesores y los concursos amañados-, *el resultado deja la cifra de empleo realmente creada por el sector privado en poco más de 60.000, lo que choca con la cifra de 402.400 dada falsamente por el INE y transmitida sin análisis alguno por la mayoría de medios*. Esto es sencillamente de república bolivariana, y repito lo de siempre, ¿a qué se dedican los chicos de Eurostat, que nos cuestan un ojo de la cara a los contribuyentes europeos? Para tragarse sin analizar las cifras de los servicios estadísticos nacionales, no se necesitan profesionales con sueldos de lujo, basta con cuatro administrativos.

Pero lo realmente letal, como he señalado al principio, es que las horas trabajadas por ocupado están disminuyendo, de una media de 35,5 hace un año a 35 hoy. *Según la EPA del segundo trimestre de 2014, se han perdido 3,87 millones de horas respecto al mismo trimestre de 2013, cifra que es mucho peor que la correspondiente al primer trimestre de 2014, en el que el número de horas aumentó. ¿Y qué significa esto? Pues que en los últimos doce meses se han destruido 430.000 puestos de trabajo a tiempo completo frente a los 128.800 ocupados que da la EPA para ese periodo. El resultado es simplemente apabullante: la destrucción de empleo real sigue a todo ritmo, por muchos trabajos basura con los que traten de enmascarar la realidad. * 

*El imparable deterioro del empleo
*
Hasta finales de los años 70, cuando esta chusma corrupta y oligárquica se hizo con el control del poder, en una familia solo trabajaba (normalmente) el padre y había un solo salario, y eso en la mayoría de los casos era suficiente para mantener dignamente el hogar, para dar unos estudios de alta calidad a los hijos -que encontrarían trabajo sin problemas y que vivirían mejor que los padres- y para comprar una vivienda digna. Esto ha cambiado radicalmente. A día de hoy es casi imposible que una familia pueda mantenerse con un solo salario, los hijos estudian, sí, pero el desplome de la calidad de la enseñanza pública y la situación económica lleva a que la mitad no encuentre empleo al acabar su formación ni lo vaya a encontrar en un futuro previsible, los hijos vivirán -por primera vez en siglos- peor o bastante peor que los padres y además heredarán una gigantesca deuda que lastrará definitivamente sus vidas. Este es el resumen de lo que han hecho con España los oligarcas de la Transición, con un régimen de poder al que eufemísticamente denominan democracia.

*España se encuentra hoy a la cabeza de Europa en los peores indicadores sociales, en desigualdad entre ricos y pobres, que es ya tercermundista, en precariedad laboral (hay regiones donde nueve de cada diez contratos no superan el mes de duración), en pobreza infantil, en fracaso escolar (en un porcentaje que dobla la media europea) o en personas paradas que ya no perciben prestación alguna. Estamos en deriva hacia la precariedad y la temporalidad, hacia los sueldos no ya bajos sino indignos, en lo que eufemísticamente denominan 'devaluación interna', que en realidad significa que los márgenes empresariales crecen al 6% mientras los salarios caen al 2,4%, sin que ello se traduzca para nada en un aumento del empleo medido en horas.*

Esto está derivando a peor, por mucho que algunos analistas atados o no al pesebre se empeñen en ver 'brotes verdes' de recuperación. El comercio exterior era nuestra salvación y ahora es nuestra perdición, porque el saldo de la balanza corriente (las exportaciones caen al 1,3% en valor en mayo y las importaciones suben un 7%) está empeorando a ritmo elevado. La financiación al sector privado sigue desplomándose (-5,5% en mayo) y sin financiación no hay recuperación por mucho que se empeñen. La renta disponible de las familias sigue cayendo con unos impuestos que son ya expropiatorios. Y, por último, las cuentas públicas no cuadran ni de broma, lo que obliga a incrementar nuestra deuda pública para mantener un tinglado de cientos de miles de vagos y maleantes en unos 7.000 millones de euros mes, después de que hayan expoliado sin piedad a la clase media y los trabajadores.

*No, España no está caminando hacia la salida de la crisis, sino hacia un default en medio de una situación deflacionista que amenaza a toda Europa*, pero que, como en todo lo malo, ataca a España con particular intensidad. La deflación, mala en casi todos los casos, es sencillamente letal en aquellos países con fuertes desequilibrios y elevada deuda, como es nuestro caso. El primer efecto es que, si los precios bajan, el PIB también lo hace, por lo que la relación deuda/PIB sube, y esto vale no solo para la deuda pública sino también para la privada, y además todos disponen de menos dinero para repagarla. El segundo es el encarecimiento automático de los tipos de interés: si los tipos están al 3% y los precios bajan un 1%, lo que estaríamos pagando es el 4%. El tercero se refiere a las mismas causas que están motivando la deflación, es decir, la caída de la renta disponible de los hogares y las bajadas salariales continuadas, que están deprimiendo el consumo y que son el centro de la política económica de estos irresponsables.

La deflación llevaría a familias y pequeñas y medianas empresas a una situación imposible. Por ello, *el escenario más probable hoy no es la recuperación, que solo está en la mente de los oligarcas políticos, financieros y empresariales y sus lacayos mediáticos, sino un estallido social, que además es lo único que puede revertir ya la situación de esta monarquía bolivariana*. No sé cómo osan decir que “la recuperación es firme y cada vez más intensa”: *un crecimiento del 0,6% es metafísicamente incompatible con una caída de precios del 0,3%, con una caída de la capacidad productiva del 75,6% (1T) al 73,4% (2T), con una aceleración de la caída en el consumo aparente de cemento hasta el -4,3%, con un consumo de electricidad que cae hasta el 0% en junio y con el mencionado hundimiento del sector exterior*. No tienen vergüenza. Rajoy no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que tomó la primera comunión.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ago 2014)

Estimado bertok

Hay Centeno, hay thanks.

Saludos y sigue así.


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2014)

Niño Becerra y Centeno, poniendo las cosas claras.
A éstos no les invitan en la sexta


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yDSX3XvqkjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]6Xzg1WvIqa4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ago 2014)

Tienes que hacer un *Last Call II: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español y opciones a tomar segunda parte.* La paginación ya está haciendo cosas raras...


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Aviso, es para magufos ::

[YOUTUBE]xesn6DXbvWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

*The Rise Of The Petroyuan And The Slow Erosion Of Dollar Hegemony*

The Rise Of The Petroyuan And The Slow Erosion Of Dollar Hegemony | Zero Hedge

*For seventy years, one of the critical foundations of American power has been the dollar’s standing as the world’s most important currency. For the last forty years, a pillar of dollar primacy has been the greenback’s dominant role in international energy markets. Today, China is leveraging its rise as an economic power, and as the most important incremental market for hydrocarbon exporters in the Persian Gulf and the former Soviet Union, to circumscribe dollar dominance in global energy - with potentially profound ramifications for America’s strategic position. * 

*Since World War II, America’s geopolitical supremacy has rested not only on military might, but also on the dollar’s standing as the world’s leading transactional and reserve currency*. Economically, dollar primacy extracts “seignorage”—the difference between the cost of printing money and its value—from other countries, and minimises U.S. firms’ exchange rate risk. Its real importance, though, is strategic: dollar primacy lets America cover its chronic current account and fiscal deficits by issuing more of its own currency – precisely how Washington has funded its hard power projection for over half a century. 

Since the 1970s, a pillar of dollar primacy has been the greenback’s role as the dominant currency in which oil and gas are priced, and in which international hydrocarbon sales are invoiced and settled. This helps keep worldwide dollar demand high. It also feeds energy producers’ accumulation of dollar surpluses that reinforce the dollar’s standing as the world’s premier reserve asset, and that can be “recycled” into the U.S. economy to cover American deficits. 

Many assume that the dollar’s prominence in energy markets derives from its wider status as the world’s foremost transactional and reserve currency. But the dollar’s role in these markets is neither natural nor a function of its broader dominance. Rather, it was engineered by U.S. policymakers after the Bretton Woods monetary order collapsed in the early 1970s, ending the initial version of dollar primacy (“dollar hegemony 1.0”). Linking the dollar to international oil trading was key to creating a new version of dollar primacy (“dollar hegemony 2.0”)—and, by extension, in financing another forty years of American hegemony. 

*Gold and Dollar Hegemony 1.0
*
*Dollar primacy was first enshrined at the 1944 Bretton Woods conference, where America’s non-communist allies acceded to Washington’s blueprint for a postwar international monetary order*. Britain’s delegation—headed by Lord Keynes—and virtually every other participating country, save the United States, favoured creating a new multilateral currency through the fledgling International Monetary Fund (IMF) as the chief source of global liquidity. But this would have thwarted American ambitions for a dollar-centered monetary order. Even though almost all participants preferred the multilateral option, America’s overwhelming relative power ensured that, in the end, its preferences prevailed. So, under the Bretton Woods gold exchange standard, the dollar was pegged to gold and other currencies were pegged to the dollar, making it the main form of international liquidity. 

There was, however, a fatal contradiction in Washington’s dollar-based vision. *The only way America could diffuse enough dollars to meet worldwide liquidity needs was by running open-ended current account deficits. As Western Europe and Japan recovered and regained competitiveness, these deficits grew*. Throw in America’s own burgeoning demand for dollars—to fund rising consumption, welfare state expansion, and global power projection—and the U.S. money supply soon exceeded U.S. gold reserves. From the 1950s, Washington worked to persuade or coerce foreign dollar holders not to exchange greenbacks for gold. But insolvency could be staved off for only so long: in August 1971, President Nixon suspended dollar-gold convertibility, ending the gold exchange standard; by 1973, fixed exchange rates were gone, too.

These events raised fundamental questions about the long-term soundness of a dollar-based monetary order. *To preserve its role as chief provider of international liquidity, the U.S. would have to continue running current account deficits. But those deficits were ballooning, for Washington’s abandonment of Bretton Woods intersected with two other watershed developments: America became a net oil importer in the early 1970s; and the assertion of market power by key members of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) in 1973-1974 caused a 500% increase in oil prices, exacerbating the strain on the U.S. balance of payments*. With the link between the dollar and gold severed and exchange rates no longer fixed, the prospect of ever-larger U.S. deficits aggravated concerns about the dollar’s long-term value.

These concerns had special resonance for major oil producers. Oil going to international markets has been priced in dollars, at least since the 1920s—but, for decades, sterling was used at least as frequently as dollars in order to settle transnational oil purchases, even after the dollar had replaced sterling as the world’s preeminent trade and reserve currency. As long as sterling was pegged to the dollar and the dollar was “as good as gold,” this was economically viable. But, after Washington abandoned dollar-gold convertibility and the world transitioned from fixed to floating exchange rates, the currency regime for oil trading was up for grabs. With the end of dollar-gold convertibility, America’s major allies in the Persian Gulf—the Shah’s Iran, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia—came to favour shifting OPEC’s pricing system, from denominating prices in dollars to denominating them in a basket of currencies.

In this environment, several of America’s European allies revived the idea (first broached by Keynes at Bretton Woods) of providing international liquidity in the form of an IMF-issued, multilaterally-governed currency—so-called “Special Drawing Rights” (SDRs). After rising oil prices engorged their current accounts, Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Arab allies of the United States pushed for OPEC to begin invoicing in SDRs. They also endorsed European proposals to recycle petrodollar surpluses through the IMF, in order to encourage its emergence as the main post-Bretton Woods provider of international liquidity. That would have meant Washington could not continue to print as many dollars, as it wanted to support rising consumption, mushrooming welfare expenditures, and sustained global power projection. To avert this, American policymakers had to find new ways to incentivise foreigners to continue holding ever-larger surpluses of what were now fiat dollars. 

*Oil and Dollar Hegemony 2.0
*
To this end, U.S. administrations from the mid-1970s devised two strategies. *One was to maximise demand for dollars as a transactional currency. The other was to reverse Bretton Woods’ restrictions on transnational capital flows; with financial liberalisation, America could leverage the breadth and depth of its capital markets, and it could cover its chronic current account and fiscal deficits by attracting foreign capital at relatively low cost. Forging strong links between hydrocarbon sales and the dollar proved critical on both fronts*.

To forge such links, Washington effectively extorted its Gulf Arab allies, quietly conditioning U.S. guarantees of their security to their willingness to financially help the United States. Reneging on pledges to its European and Japanese partners, the Ford administration clandestinely pushed Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Arab producers to recycle substantial parts of their petrodollar surpluses into the U.S. economy through private (largely U.S.) intermediaries, rather than through the IMF. The Ford administration also elicited Gulf Arab support for Washington’s strained finances, reaching secret deals with Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates for their central banks to buy large volumes of U.S. Treasury securities outside normal auction processes. These commitments helped Washington prevent the IMF from supplanting the United States as the main provider of international liquidity; they also gave a crucial early boost to Washington’s ambitions to finance U.S. deficits by recycling foreign dollar surpluses via private capital markets and purchases of U.S. government securities. 

OPEC’s commitment to the dollar as the invoice currency for international oil sales was key to broader embrace of the dollar as the oil market’s reigning transactional currency.

A few years later, the Carter administration struck another secret deal with the Saudis, whereby Riyadh committed to exert its influence to ensure that OPEC continued pricing oil in dollars. OPEC’s commitment to the dollar as the invoice currency for international oil sales was key to broader embrace of the dollar as the oil market’s reigning transactional currency. As OPEC’s administered price system collapsed in the mid-1980s, the Reagan administration encouraged universalised dollar invoicing for cross-border oil sales on new oil exchanges in London and New York. Nearly universal pricing of oil—and, later on, gas—in dollars has bolstered the likelihood that hydrocarbon sales will not just be denominated in dollars, but settled in them as well, generating ongoing support for worldwide dollar demand. 

*In short, these bargains were instrumental in creating “dollar hegemony 2.0.”* And they have largely held up, despite periodic Gulf Arab dissatisfaction with America’s Middle East policy, more fundamental U.S. estrangement from other major Gulf producers (Saddam Husseinn’s Iraq and the Islamic Republic of Iran), and a flurry of interest in the “petro–Euro” in the early 2000s. The Saudis, especially, have vigorously defended exclusive pricing of oil in dollars. While Saudi Arabia and other major energy producers now accept payment for their oil exports in other major currencies, the larger share of the world’s hydrocarbon sales continue to be settled in dollars, perpetuating the greenback’s status as the world’s top transactional currency. Saudi Arabia and other Gulf Arab producers have supplemented their support for the oil-dollar nexus with ample purchases of advanced U.S. weapons; most have also pegged their currencies to the dollar—a commitment which senior Saudi officials describe as “strategic.” While the dollar’s share of global reserves has dropped, Gulf Arab petrodollar recycling helps keep it the world’s leading reserve currency. 

*The China Challenge
*
Still, history and logic caution that current practices are not set in stone. *With the rise of the “petroyuan,” movement towards a less dollar-centric currency regime in international energy markets—with potentially serious implications for the dollar’s broader standing—is already underway*.

As China has emerged as a major player on the global energy scene, it has also embarked on an extended campaign to internationalise its currency. A rising share of China’s external trade is being denominated and settled in renminbi; issuance of renminbi-denominated financial instruments is growing. China is pursuing a protracted process of capital account liberalisation essential to full renminbi internationalisation, and is allowing more exchange rate flexibility for the yuan. The People’s Bank of China (PBOC) now has swap arrangements with over thirty other central banks—meaning that renminbi already effectively functions as a reserve currency. 

*Looking ahead, use of renminbi to settle international hydrocarbon sales will surely increase, accelerating the decline of American influence in key energy-producing regions*.

Chinese policymakers appreciate the “advantages of incumbency” the dollar enjoys; their aim is not for renminbi to replace dollars, but to position the yuan alongside the greenback as a transactional and reserve currency. Besides economic benefits (e.g., lowering Chinese businesses’ foreign exchange costs), Beijing wants—for strategic reasons—to slow further growth of its enormous dollar reserves. China has watched America’s increasing propensity to cut off countries from the U.S. financial system as a foreign policy tool, and worries about Washington trying to leverage it this way; renminbi internationalisation can mitigate such vulnerability. More broadly, Beijing understands the importance of dollar dominance to American power; by chipping away at it, China can contain excessive U.S. unilateralism. 

*China has long incorporated financial instruments into its efforts to access foreign hydrocarbons. Now Beijing wants major energy producers to accept renminbi as a transactional currency—including to settle Chinese hydrocarbon purchases—and incorporate renminbi in their central bank reserves. Producers have reason to be receptive. China is, for the vastly foreseeable future, the main incremental market for hydrocarbon producers in the Persian Gulf and former Soviet Union. Widespread expectations of long-term yuan appreciation make accumulating renminbi reserves a “no brainer” in terms of portfolio diversification. And, as America is increasingly viewed as a hegemon in relative decline, China is seen as the preeminent rising power. Even for Gulf Arab states long reliant on Washington as their ultimate security guarantor, this makes closer ties to Beijing an imperative strategic hedge. For Russia, deteriorating relations with the United States impel deeper cooperation with China, against what both Moscow and Beijing consider a declining, yet still dangerously flailing and over-reactive, America*.

For several years, China has paid for some of its oil imports from Iran with renminbi; in 2012, the PBOC and the UAE Central Bank set up a $5.5 billion currency swap, setting the stage for settling Chinese oil imports from Abu Dhabi in renminbi—an important expansion of petroyuan use in the Persian Gulf. The $400 billion Sino-Russian gas deal that was concluded this year apparently provides for settling Chinese purchases of Russian gas in renminbi; if fully realised, this would mean an appreciable role for renminbi in transnational gas transactions.

Looking ahead, *use of renminbi to settle international hydrocarbon sales will surely increase, accelerating the decline of American influence in key energy-producing regions*. It will also make it marginally harder for Washington to finance what China and other rising powers consider overly interventionist foreign policies—a prospect America’s political class has hardly begun to ponder.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

*El peligroso juego de la 'indeflación'*

El peligroso juego de la indeflación - Blogs de Monetae Mutatione

Probablemente, algunos de sus hijos o nietos han practicado este verano el clásico juego de la soga -actividad típica de los campamentos estivales- en la que dos equipos ponen a prueba su fuerza tirando cada uno de un extremo de una cuerda. Se trata de un juego en el que no es infrecuente ver a ambos equipos en el suelo cuando aquel que se ve derrotado suelta bruscamente la soga, o cuando esta se rompe. Pues bien, una competición similar es la que estamos asistiendo en la actualidad entre las fuerzas de la inflación y las de la deflación, de resultado incierto aunque con bastante menos diversión que el tradicional pasatiempo.

En efecto, como venimos comentando en este espacio desde hace un tiempo, *el mundo está asistiendo a la batalla que están librando las tensiones a favor de la deflación y de la inflación*. Fruto de la Gran Distorsión a la que Kike Vázquez aludía en El Confidencial la semana pasada, estamos viviendo un proceso del que no existen registros similares en la historia de los sistemas monetarios y para el que es preciso inventarse un nuevo término: indeflación. Con él, nos referiremos a una situación económica, en aparente equilibrio pero altamente inestable, en la que conviven dos efectos contrapuestos: *por un lado la presión al alza de los precios de los activos financieros, y por otro, el sometimiento de los bienes de consumo a fuerzas bajistas*.

Estamos viviendo un proceso del que no existen registros en la historia de los sistemas monetarios para definirlo, pero podría ser 'indeflación'
Efectos antagónicos que son, además, de naturaleza muy diferente. Así, *a un lado de la cuerda se disponen las fuerzas espontáneas del mercado, marcadamente deflacionarias, tal y como hemos visto en numerosas ocasiones –liquidación de malas inversiones, desapalancamiento de familias y empresas, incremento de morosidad, restricción del crédito, etc-. Mientras que del extremo opuesto, tiran las fuerzas inflacionistas, exógenas al mercado y originadas por los bancos centrales y su aplicación urbi et orbe de políticas de tipos de interés ultra-bajos, e “impresión” de moneda con más o menos intensidad según el instituto emisor*.

*Los responsables de los bancos centrales no han reparado en el daño que han infligido al sistema monetario en su cruzada contra la deflación*. Si en el juego de la soga, tanto el grado de peligrosidad como el riesgo de que la cuerda ceda depende de cuántos jugadores y con qué fuerza estén tirando en un momento dado, imaginen qué pasaría si hubiera un millón de personas –el mercado– a un lado de la cuerda –el sistema monetario– y, del otro, un gigantesco portaviones de 100.000 toneladas –el banco central– con los motores a toda máquina. Pues bien, el efecto que han tenido años de estímulos ha sido añadir cada vez más elementos generadores de tensión, con el resultado de que la situación es cada vez más inestable y más difícil de controlar. Y, por tanto, de desenlace aún más incierto.

El efecto que han tenido años de estímulos ha sido añadir cada vez más elementos generadores de tensión, con el resultado de que la situación es cada vez más inestable y más difícil de controlar

Por este motivo, Janet Yellen está reduciendo sólo de 10.000 en 10.000 millones de dólares las compras del tercer programa de Quantitative Easing de la Fed (QE3), tal y como se ha hecho patente en el recorte de la semana pasada de 35.000 a 25.000 millones. Recuerden que, desde su puesta en marcha en 2012 por Ben Bernanke, el banco emisor norteamericano ha venido inyectando liquidez al ritmo de 85.000 millones de dólares al mes con el único objetivo de combatir la temida deflación. Ritmo que comenzó a reducirse gradualmente a finales del año pasado –el conocido tapering–, ya que una retirada completa y brusca de los planes de estímulo monetarios hubiera causado un enorme destrozo en la economía, al echarnos el portaviones encima.

*Pero las autoridades monetarias no son conscientes de que el problema ya lo han generado y será muy difícil una salida que no se manifieste en uno de los dos posibles escenarios: (1) deflación acusada o (2) inflación galopante.* En mi opinión, y por criterios más políticos que estrictamente económicos, lo más probable es que ocurra lo segundo, al menos en Estados Unidos. Y *aunque no tiene por qué evolucionar a un episodio de hiperinflación canónica, no sería imposible volver a ver IPCs de dos dígitos, como ocurrió durante la presidencia de Jimmy Carter entre 1978 y 1980*. Y es que, así como los alemanes tienen su némesis en la hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, los norteamericanos la tienen en la deflación sufrida durante la Gran Depresión.












Con su *política de represión financiera para castigar el ahorro espontáneo de los ciudadanos en el lógico proceso de ajuste tras el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria -los principales bancos centrales del mundo- y, en especial la Reserva Federal, han generado una importante burbuja en los mercados de bonos y de acciones*. Por no hablar de la colosal burbuja en los instrumentos derivados, que el Banco de Pagos Internacionales -BIS por sus siglas en inglés- estima en más 700 billones de dólares, unas 10 veces el PIB del mundo y superior al tamaño que tenía este mercado en su pico máximo en 2008, justo antes de estallar la crisis.







Una reacción lógica de los inversores dado que, con tipos ultra-bajos y literalmente enterrados en dólares, el hambre de rentabilidad es tal que no sólo se han lanzado a comprar cualquier activo que prometa algo de retorno, sino que se han visto impelidos a apalancarse con instrumentos derivados para amplificar los exiguos rendimientos que pueden encontrar en el mercado. Consideren una emisión, como las que pueden verse, de bonos corporativos de alto rendimiento, antes conocidos como “bonos basura”, que apenas ofrece una rentabilidad del 5%, y recuerden que no hace tanto, uno podía obtener esa rentabilidad de un simple depósito con infinitamente menos riesgo, o un título de deuda pública. *¿Creen que es normal?*

Y es que la insensata política de la Fed, que algunos tintadictos amantes de los estímulos, como The Economist en su último número, alaban para criticar el comportamiento, siquiera marginalmente, más responsable del BCE, *lo único que ha logrado es cebar una auténtica bomba nuclear monetaria. Tengan ustedes en cuenta que la burbuja de bonos y de derivados es, a la postre, una burbuja de deuda. Y, como adelantó Mises, una de las graves consecuencias cuando estalla una burbuja de deuda en un sistema como el actual es la deflación inducida por la eliminación masiva de medios fiduciarios. No sería ésta una sana deflación pues, sino una muy destructiva que implica echarnos igualmente encima el portaviones del ejemplo anterior*.

Y aunque no se puede predecir cuándo estallará la burbuja, ni qué acontecimiento hará de detonante -un evento de crédito de algún país sudamericano, la quiebra de un importante banco europeo, tensiones bélicas, etc.-, ni hacia qué lado se decantará la indeflación, *lo cierto es que toda burbuja acaba estallando*. Y parece que, tal y como reporta Business Insider, algunos inversores están deshaciendo posiciones en fondos y ETFs indexados a bonos de alto rendimiento, a la vez que dicha retirada se hace sentir en las nuevas emisiones, que sólo en julio han caído un 13% con respecto al mes anterior.







En este orden de cosas, *tengan pues cuidado en sus decisiones y estén atentos a los movimientos de la cuerda. Y, sobre todo, no se confíen y caigan en la complacencia de la que es víctima el Gobierno, pues en un entorno de indeflación como el actual la recuperación no está ni mucho menos garantizada*. Eso sí, aunque en un mundo financiero globalizado, como es el actual, ningún país está a salvo, congratúlense de vivir en Europa y de tener un Mario Draghi que, afortunadamente, es más cicatero con la impresora que sus pares norteamericanos. Posiblemente será lo que salve a nuestra economía


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Ago 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Tienes que hacer un *Last Call II: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español y opciones a tomar segunda parte.* La paginación ya está haciendo cosas raras...



Secundo la idea....


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

Me va bien, muestra rápido las páginas y no he visto problemas en la paginación ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2014)

yo veo hiperinflación...e inmediatamente antes, asesinato del euro...a traición y por la espalda.


Vamos los hipocritillas santurrones que son...actuando como han actuado durante estos dos siglos.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

*Is This Decline The Real Deal?*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-06/decline-real-deal

Is this stock market decline the "real deal"? (that is, the start of a serious correction of 10% or more) Or is it just another garden-variety dip in the long-running Bull market? Let’s start by looking for extremes that tend to mark the tops in Bull markets.

*Extremes Eventually Revert to the Mean
*
There's little doubt that current measures of valuations, sentiment, leverage and complacency have reached historic extremes. Many analysts have posted charts depicting these extremes, and perhaps the one that distills well multiple extremes into one metric is Doug Short’s chart of the S&P 500’s inflation-adjusted Regression to the Trend, another way of saying mean reversion or reverting to the mean.







I have added two red boxes: one around the peak reached just before the Great Crash of 1929 (81% above the trend line), and one around the current reading (86% above the trend line).

*That the current reading exceeds the extreme that preceded the Crash of 1929 should give us pause. And little comfort should be taken that the bubble of 2000 reached even higher extremes, as that should likely be viewed as an outlier rather than the harbinger of the New Normal*.

What this chart demonstrates is *the market tends to overshoot to the upside or downside before reversing direction and once again reverting to the mean*. Other than a very brief foray below trend line in 2009, the S&P 500 has been at or above the trend line for the past 20 years. While the Gilded Age boom of a century ago stayed above the trend line for over 30 years, more recent history suggests that markets that stay above the trend line for 20 years are getting long in the tooth.

*Extremes in Risk Appetite and “Risk-On” Asset Allocation
*
One measure of risk appetite is junk bond yields, which as Lance Roberts shows in this chart, have reached multi-year lows:







(Source)

Money managers’ appetite for the “risk-on” asset class of equities is similarly lofty:







Previous readings near the current level preceded major stock market declines—though high readings have been the norm for the past few years without presaging a major drop.

*Can Extremes Be Worked Off Without Affecting Price?
*
From the Bullish point of view, these extremes have been worked off in relatively mild downturns in the seasonally weak periods of February to April and August to October:

Let’s look at a chart of the S&P 500 (SPX), with a focus on the seasonally weak periods:







Rather significant declines in indicators such as the MACD have translated into relatively brief, shallow declines.

From the Bull’s perspective, all the extremes in valuations, sentiment, leverage and complacency have been worked off in modest declines that haven’t reached the 10% threshold of a correction. So why should the present period of seasonal weakness be any different?

One potential difference in August 2014 is the sheer number of current financial/market extremes. Analyst John Hampson prepared a list of all-time records that is impressively long:

*Here are some of the all-time records delivered in 2014:

1. Highest ever Wilshire 5000 market cap to GDP valuation for equities
2. Highest ever margin debt to GDP ratio and lowest ever net investor credit
3. Record extreme INVI bullish sentiment for equities
4. Record extreme bull-bear Rydex equity fund allocation
5. All-time low in junk bond yields
6. All-time low in the VXO volatility index (the original VIX)
7. Highest ever cluster of extreme Skew (tail-risk) readings in July
8. Highest ever Russell 2000 valuation by trailing p/e
9. Lowest ever Spanish bond yields
10. Lowest ever US quarterly GDP print that did not fall within a recession

And this week?:

11. Lowest HSBC China services PMI since records began

12. Lowest ISE equity put/call ratio since records began
*
If we had to summarize the current set of extremes in risk appetite, valuations and sentiment, we might state the Bear case as: These extremes characterize the tops of asset bubbles that inevitably deflate in dramatic fashion, despite the majority of participants denying the asset class is in a bubble.

Conversely, we might state the Bull case as: The fundamentals of low interest rates, abundant liquidity, slow but stable growth and rising corporate profits support current measures of value, confidence and risk appetite.

For context, let’s go back in time to the Great Housing Bubble circa 2006-07, when the official and mainstream media narrative denied that housing had reached bubble heights even as the housing market was increasingly dependent on often-fraudulent stated-income (a.k.a. liar loans), interest-only adjustable rate mortgages (ARMs) for sales and mortgage originations.

A report by the U.S. General Accountability Office (GAO) found that almost 80% of all interest-only adjustable-rate mortgages (ARM) and Option ARMs nationwide were stated-income in 2006. In effect, prudent risk management had been thrown out the window. But participants chose to focus on the supposedly solid fundamentals of housing to rationalize their confidence in what was an increasingly obvious Ponzi scheme based on fraud and borrowers who were bound to default once the bubble popped.







(Chart source: Market Daily Briefing)

*In other words, even as valuations, risk appetite, complacency and Bullish sentiment were reaching extremes, participants and Status Quo observers were confident that these bubble valuations were the New Normal*.

*Those who are confident that the current stock market is fairly valued have to explain why the many current extremes are different this time from previous asset bubbles, and provide an explanation of why extremes can continue indefinitely or be worked off without affecting price more than a few percentage points*.

Indeed, what characterizes Bull markets is their ability to work off extremes of complacency (i.e. low volatility) and overbought conditions with only modest declines in price (for example, the S&P 500 is currently down 3.4% from its closing high around 1,988).

But the weight of these numerous extremes is significant, and a detached observer would naturally wonder if such a wide spectrum of extremes can be worked off without affecting price much.

The prudent observer would also ask: Have stocks been pushed to their current valuations by these extremes, or are these extremes merely temporary spikes of exuberance that have little to do with the fundamentals driving valuations higher?

It’s a critical question. For if extremes in risk appetite and sentiment have underpinned the market’s rise, then as these tides recede, price will inevitably follow.

If these extremes are merely temporary spikes that can dissipate without effecting price, then we have to ask: If this is the case, then what are participants afraid of?

We know participants are afraid of something, because the Put/Call Ratio—a measure of participants buying hedges (put options) against a downturn—has skyrocketed to a multi-year high in the past week:







This ratio has traced out a declining channel for the past two years. If nothing fundamental has changed, then what are we afraid of right now?

*The Challenge To The Bulls
*
Those who are confident in the Bull case—that rock-solid fundamentals will drive stocks higher—have a daunting task ahead: they need to explain away the obvious spike in fear/caution, and explain why all these extremes in valuations, sentiment, leverage and complacency have no real bearing on the rock-solid fundamentals.

But given that the psychology of bubbles is characterized by precisely this rationalization of why extremes don’t matter, Bulls must also explain why their rationalizations don’t mark this as the top of an asset bubble that is remarkably similar in terms of extremes to recent bubbles in housing and stocks.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2014)

2 años ya con la matraca...


----------



## Comodoro (7 Ago 2014)

Bertok, creo sinceramente que eres un tipo muy inteligente, educado, culto y con buenas intenciones, además de no tener ninguna necesidad de predicar todo esto si no estuvieses convencido de ello. Con esto quiero decir que, para mí, eres un hombre de fiar y lo que dices tiene muhco valor.

Yo llevo siendo consciente de esto desde el 2006, sabiendo lo que se nos venía encima y de que es inevitable. Pero, como a los los israelíes, la travesía por el desierto se me va haciendo bastante larga y ya empiezo a dudar de que alguna vez ocurra lo que por aplastante lógica debía haber ocurrido ya hace tiempo.

Lo más irónico es que cada vez ocurren más eventos inesperados o que se les suponía poco probables, como el tema de Crimea, la guerra en Ucrania, el increíble tema del avión....son como las crías de ese cisne negro que nunca ocurre.

Muchos eventos que de por sí no tienen la suficiente entidad para desencadenar algo a gran escala van ocurriendo, poco a poco, con cada vez mayor asiduidad.

¿Todavía estás tan seguro de que ocurrirá? ¿Nunca dudas?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Bertok, creo sinceramente que eres un tipo muy inteligente, educado, culto y con buenas intenciones, además de no tener ninguna necesidad de predicar todo esto si no estuvieses convencido de ello. Con esto quiero decir que, para mí, eres un hombre de fiar y lo que dices tiene muhco valor.
> 
> Yo llevo siendo consciente de esto desde el 2006, sabiendo lo que se nos venía encima y de que es inevitable. Pero, como a los los israelíes, la travesía por el desierto se me va haciendo bastante larga y ya empiezo a dudar de que alguna vez ocurra lo que por aplastante lógica debía haber ocurrido ya hace tiempo.
> 
> ...



Todo depende de la expectativa que se tenga respecto a la intensidad del evento.

Buena parte de la población ya está viviendo como en la década de los 80s.

La crisis ha dejado un reguero de desgraciados, inmomutilados y endeudados de por vida. Toda la vida trabajando para pagar una deuda y al estar lobotomizados estarán felices.

Es posible un evento estilo implosión pero es menos probable que los que estamos viendo: una pauperización interminable de los derechos sociales y el poder adquisitivo de las familias.

Está todo descubierto, la polarización bestial de las clases sociales es inevitable. Basta con echar un vistazo a los países de América del sur para darse cuenta de lo que tenemos ya encima

Es más justa la implosión y que cada uno pague sus pecados pero hay que estar preparado para los 2 escenarios. El segundo es jodido porque te invade y no te vas dando cuenta hasta que eres lumpen.

Y no dudo, cuando te has preparado y estás convencido (es fácil, basta con mirar a tu alrededor) dudar es de pusilánimes. 

*Tampoco hay que angustiarse, el que lo encare sin deudas personales y/o familiares y tenga una buena educación / formación tiene gran parte del camino recorrido. Es un tema de personalidad y fortaleza porque conocer la realidad y cómo funciona el mundo es bastante duro por injusto y cruel (el que haya conocido muchos países me entenderá): ante ello o te vienes arriba y te preparas o caes fagocitado como un lemming más del sistema.*

El resto van de cabeza al 80% de parias que los castuzos nos tienen reservado


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]un-xRpumnUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elpatatero (8 Ago 2014)

Vivir en un bunker como el del video tambien es una desgracia,esa gente acaba enferma de la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

Food for thought

[YOUTUBE]lUsvPiwg6wU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 15:37 ----------

*Superciclos*

Superciclos - Rankia

Es una verdadera lástima que los seres humanos no vivamos 500 años. No porque fuéramos a ser más inteligentes, sino porque estaríamos curados de espantos. Las habríamos visto de todos los colores… Y seríamos unos completos descreídos. Seria tiempo más que suficiente para caerse y levantarse un montón de veces y para desconfiar y mandar al carajo a todos los pillos que quieren aprovecharse de nosotros en tiempos de crisis. Empezando por la casta política que nos gobierna, claro está. En ese mundo ideal sabríamos que cuando las cosas se ponen feas todos los gobernantes reaccionan de un modo parecido y que la mayoría de las recesiones económicas comparten ciertos patrones y desenlaces predecibles cuya identificación puede ayudarnos a ponernos a buen recaudo. Aunque tengo serias dudas de que la Gran Recesión pueda “monitorizarse”.

Últimamente el ambiente geopolítico y económico está muy caldeado. *No es que avecine tormenta, es que se aproxima un huracán de magnitud 5*. La situación es muy compleja y novedosa. Como historiador que soy, miro hacia atrás y me cuesta encontrar algún momento parecido a éste. Siempre nos quedará el consuelo de que a los polinesios de la isla de Pascua les fue peor… Pero francamente, *nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad hemos padecido tantas crisis en una sola. Nuestro mayor problema radica en que los recursos naturales del planeta empiezan a escasear; fenómeno que está encogiendo la economía y obliga a casi todos los gobiernos a endeudarse hasta límites insospechados*. Para colmo de males, el calentamiento de la Tierra se está acelerando y *Occidente padece una profunda crisis demográfica debido al envejecimiento de la población que no tiene precedentes*.

Tal como yo lo veo, estamos experimentando el segundo o el tercer embate de una monumental recesión cuyo final no se vislumbra al final del túnel. Siento ser tan pesimista, pero es que tengo la sensación de que estamos inmersos en una espiral económica descendente que nos supera y de la que nos va a costar mucho salir. *Es la típica crisis de final de superciclo; un tipo de crisis que sólo se da muy de vez en cuando, cada varios siglos*. Por eso decía que si viviéramos 400 o 500 años al menos tendríamos una referencia de lo que está pasando porque ya “lo habríamos vivido”. Aunque no es el caso… Desgraciadamente para nosotros, nuestros dirigentes y banqueros centrales todavía creen que esto será pasajero y proceden sin comprender que estamos al borde del abismo. Si hablaran un poco más con los historiadores, *sabrían que crisis semejantes han provocado la caída de imperios y civilizaciones legendarias*. En la antigüedad tenemos varios ejemplos de ello. *A veces el colapso se debió a la incidencia de desastres naturales imprevistos que provocaron la desintegración de la sociedad (estoy pensando en la peste negra que machacó a Europa a mediados del s. XIV. Aniquiló a la mitad de la población y se desencadenó una brutal contracción económica que acabó con el esplendor del Renacimiento Medieval). En cambio, en otras ocasiones el caos se extendió cuando los recursos proporcionados por la agricultura no pudieron satisfacer las necesidades de una población y un Estado sobredimensionados –las dos cosas al unísono-*.

Éstas últimas son mis supercrisis de ciclo preferidas. Que no os cuenten milongas, todo empieza y acaba en la agricultura. Si las cosechas son generosas la sociedad prospera y viceversa. A mediados del s. XVI el crecimiento demográfico europeo sufrió un brusco parón a causa del estancamiento de la producción agrícola. Y a partir de entonces todo lo que podía ira mal, empeoró. El mundo agrario no consiguió salir del abismo y durante los primeros 50 años del s. XVII la población menguó a causa de las guerras y de la reaparición de la peste bubónica. El declive se sintió en todas partes, sobre todo en Alemania. Las naciones que supieron adaptarse a los cambios y reinventarse, salieron adelante. Aunque ése no fue el caso del Imperio Español… Tras la Guerra de los Treinta Años –un conflicto que podría compararse por su virulencia con la I Guerra Mundial-, tuvo que ceder a Francia el cetro del dominio continental.

*1621 Se acabó la Pax Hispánica
*
En marzo de ese año, el rey Felipe III agonizaba en la cama por las fiebres que le provocaba la erisipela. En mi modesta opinión y a pesar de algunos capítulos oscuros de su reinado como fue la expulsión de los moriscos en 1609, fue un gran monarca. Mucho mejor que el vanidoso y militarista de su padre, el lunático Felipe II. Por eso no comparto la opinión de los historiadores modernos que dicen de él que fue “el primer rey de los Austrias menores”. No fue un gobernante “menor”, sino todo lo contrario. Lo que pasa es que este hombre heredó una situación macroeconómica desastrosa imposible de resolver. Sabe Dios que lo intentó, pero cuando la economía se desploma tras alcanzar el pico del superciclo no hay nada que pueda enderezarla.







*Superciclos de la agricultura según Turkin y Nefedov
*
Para entender de que va todo esto, tenemos que retraernos al reinado anterior. Comparativamente hablando, el Renacimiento fue un periodo mucho más próspero que el Barroco. De eso no hay ninguna duda. Sin embargo el s. XVI no está exento de graves contradicciones cuyo análisis puede ayudarnos a entender lo que vino después. Hacia el año 1550 el crecimiento demográfico se detuvo porque la producción agrícola no daba para más. En realidad la población estuvo creciendo más allá de los recursos disponibles por un tiempo hasta que la situación se tornó insostenible. Es un patrón que parece repetirse una y otra vez a lo largo de la Historia. En aquella época el único modo de incrementar la producción era aumentando la superficie de los cultivos. Y eso es lo que se hizo. El problema llegó cuando el sistema alcanzó su límite físico y sólo quedaron los terrenos marginales que antaño se habían desestimado por su baja productividad y elevado coste. A partir de entonces la Tasa de Retorno Energética agrícola cayó y los precios del grano se dispararon. Asimismo, como no hay mal que por “mal” no venga… este proceso coincidió con un enfriamiento del clima que se prolongó hasta el final de la era moderna (la mini Edad del Hielo). En general las temperaturas cayeron 1ºC de media; aunque en los picos más bajos se han evidenciado descensos de hasta 4 y 5ºC. Huelga decir que ese frío arruinaba las cosechas y provocaba hambrunas terribles que afectaron muy negativamente al crecimiento demográfico.

El estancamiento de la población durante el reinado de Felipe II ralentizó la economía y perjudicó a los ingresos del Estado. A pesar la subida de los precios. Algo de eso tiene que haber porque España impagó su deuda por primera vez en 1557 y luego repitió en 1575. Este último default es de “juzgado de guardia”. Gracias a ciertas mejoras introducidas en la actividad minera a partir de 1570, la producción se multiplicó por 10; lo cuál redundó en un aumento considerable del dinero circulante que al gobierno le vino de perlas para costearse las guerras que mantenía contra medio mundo. Una especie de Quantitative Easing (QE) de la época. Y sin embargo, parece que no fue suficiente… La monarquía gastaba a manos llenas. No sólo tuvo que renegociar el pago de la deuda con la banca acreedora, sino que incrementó la presión fiscal y empezó a especular con el valor de la moneda; pues aumentó el nominal de las piezas.

Así pues, no es de extrañar que todas estas circunstancias terminaran con el paso del tiempo en una suba espectacular de los precios. Para entender lo que pasó me gustaría recurrir a Hayek. Él decía que la inflación es cómo verter miel encima de una mesa – una “mielda” que dirían los chinos-. El chorro se acumula en el centro y luego se expande hacia los bordes. De este modo cuando la plata de América llegaba a Andalucía, causaba estragos porque allí era donde se monetizaba. A partir de ahí, la onda inflacionaria perdía fuerza a medida que se alejaba hacia Castilla, Francia y más allá.







El impacto de la subida de los precios en la economía castellana fue catastrófico. Encareció los costes de producción autóctonos y favoreció la importación de manufacturas extranjeras que eran mucho más baratas y de una calidad similar –el descenso del número de telares de los gremios a largo de las décadas da fe de este fenómeno-. Como consecuencia de todo esto, se produjo una monumental deslocalización industrial del sur de Europa hacia países como Holanda e Inglaterra. Luego, esas naciones aprovecharon sus superávits comerciales para desarrollar su industria y sus respectivos sistemas monetarios. Y por supuesto, para guerrear contra los Habsburgo.

Esta dinámica perduró hasta el final de los días del Imperio. Sumió a España en la estanflación y obligó a Felipe II a subir los impuestos cada vez que caía la recaudación fiscal. Gran parte de la burguesía consiguió evitar a Hacienda mediante la compra de títulos nobiliarios que le eximían del pago al fisco. En cambio, para los campesinos se abrieron “las puertas del infierno”; muchos tuvieron que malvender sus tierras para pagar las deudas contraídas o, siquiera, para poder alimentarse. Otros emigraron a las ciudades. Lo cuál devaluó todavía más los salarios… Finalmente, Felipe II celebró su vejez con el impago soberano de 1596; el más duro de todos, ya que conllevó quitas y una brutal subida de la “prima de riesgo”.

Así que ya veis, está es la situación que se encontró Felipe III tras su coronación. El país estaba en recesión, la corrupción y la evasión fiscal campaban a sus anchas, los prestamistas le pedían intereses del 70% y la industria nacional era una sombra de lo que fue. Aunque tal vez lo peor fuera la emigración del campo a la ciudad; pues eso empeoraba la TRE agrícola y empeoraba las condiciones de vida del común de los españoles. Con estos antecedentes, el rey tenía muy poco margen de maniobra. Firmó la paz con los ingleses y decretó una tregua de 12 años con los holandeses. Se sacó de la manga una nueva moneda con menor contenido de plata, el vellón imperial, y cruzó los dedos… La inflación escaló hasta el 90 o el 100% y ni así pudo evitar el impago de 1607. ¿Pero que más podía hacer? Es fácil juzgarlo a toro pasado.

En cualquier caso cuando su hijo llegó al trono en 1621, los Grandes de España creyeron que había llegado el momento de pasar a la acción. Y vaya si lo hicieron…

*2014 ¿Se acabó la Pax Americana?
*
Y aquí estamos! Casi 400 años después. Lo que está pasando en 2014 huele a remake de lo que la humanidad vivió en 1621. Y Obama bien podría ser una versión coloreada de Felipe III. O de Felipe IV –espero que NO…-.

Bueno, *lo primero que quiero decir es que ya estamos en la fase descendente de esta crisis supercíclica*. Seguramente empezamos a caer en 2008, pero ahora todo se está acelerando. Si en la historia moderna el artífice de ese desplome fue causado por el peak agrícola, *ahora el responsable es el zenit del petróleo*. Por otro lado, ambos períodos comparten dificultades climáticas y la aparición de enfermedades incontrolables que diezman a la población sin misericordia. Me refiero al ébola, por supuesto. Son las cosas que pasan cuando la gente no tiene nada que comer… Pensar en ello. Asimismo, en un extraño giro del destino en China acaban de poner en cuarentena a toda la ciudad de Yumen, de unos 100.000 habitantes, porque un hombre de 38 años ha muerto debido a… ¡la peste bubónica! Seguramente es una gilipollez, pero yo creo en las señales del destino.

*Llevo tiempo pensando en la evolución de ambas crisis y he llegado a la conclusión de que ésta va a ser peor*. Gracias al petróleo la humanidad ha experimentado un desarrollo acelerado inconcebible incluso para Julio Verne. La gente no parece darse cuenta de lo importante que es… Es la argamasa que sostiene el tinglado de nuestra civilización. Desde que nos levantamos por la mañana hasta que nos acostamos por la noche, interviene en todo lo que hacemos. Es un regalo de energía superconcentrada que la Tierra ha madurado durante millones de años para que lo utilicemos con propiedad. Desde que empezamos a explotarlo hace 150 años todo cambió para siempre; causó una revolución en el sector del transporte, nos sumió en un estado de revolución industrial permanente y, sobre todo, permitió un desarrollo agrícola inaudito que ha permitido la multiplicación de la población mundial por 6 (fenómeno que incluye la tasa de urbanización más alta jamás registrada). Todo esto fue posible porque la TRE del petróleo era de 100/1; es decir, con la energía proporcionada por un solo barril de crudo podían extraerse 100 más. No debería sorprendernos pues que la TRE del capitalismo en su conjunto superara ampliamente la relación de 20/1 que obtuvieron las civilizaciones más prósperas del pasado. Con semejante regalo de la naturaleza la economía se expandió; generó riqueza, las finanzas prosperaron y se aceleró el crecimiento demográfico.

*El petróleo fue el “ángel de la guarda” del capitalismo y, casi con total seguridad, será también su “ángel exterminador”*.

Desgraciadamente el crudo se está acabando. Y lo hace muy rápido! Luego *para que la producción total no decaiga, las compañías petroleras y los gobiernos de medio mundo están enzarzados en el mayor esfuerzo financiero de los últimos 100 años*. En caso contrario nos sumiríamos en las “tinieblas”. Esto explica en buena parte la puesta en marcha de los QE –o sucedáneos de QE-, en Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Japón, China o la propia Unión Europea. *Necesitamos emitir deuda para rebajar los tipos de interés y aliviar la carga financiera de las petroleras y de las entidades financieras insolventes que arrastran sus cadáveres por los parqués*. La banca no ha sido diseñada para enfrentarse a crisis de final de superciclo. No puede prestar porque la economía se encoge y los créditos se pierden en el “mar de la morosidad”. Por eso todos los gobiernos han acudido a su rescate. Obama ha gastado tanto en su mandato, como los 42 presidentes anteriores! Del mismo modo en que Felipe II quintuplicó las deudas a lo largo de su reinado. Claro que él no tenía banquero central… Aunque no sé si eso importa demasiado. Deudas son deudas y algo habrá que hacer con ellas; a pesar de que duerman en las entrañas de la FED, cuyo balance ha engordado un 600% desde 1990.

*Digan lo que digan los políticos y las estadísticas manipuladas que proliferan por doquier, la estanflación ha venido para quedarse*. Como los Austrias, intentamos arreglar este embrollo con la sobre emisión y manipulación de la moneda; expandiendo el crédito como un chicle porque tenemos la esperanza de que eso restablecerá la confianza y creará un “efecto riqueza” que fomentará el consumo y la recuperación económica. Es un bonito discurso… que yo no compro. No estoy muy seguro al respecto, pero parece ser que la expansión del crédito necesita la rebaja salarial de los trabajadores para salvaguardar la sostenibilidad de la deuda que está en poder de los bancos. En cualquier caso, es un fenómeno que observamos a escala global que nos retrotrae de nuevo a la pérdida de capacidad adquisitiva por parte del campesinado europeo a finales del s. XVI y durante todo el s. XVII. Por poner un ejemplo, según los datos que maneja la Oficina del Censo de EE.UU., la renta de los hogares norteamericanos cayó de 55.627$ dólares a 50.017$ en 2012. Así pues, mientras el coste de extracción del crudo se encarece debido a las leyes de la geología, disminuye el poder de compra de los ciudadanos.







Proyección extraída del blog de Gail Tverberg

¿Qué os parece amigos? *Vienen tiempos de carestía y estanflación… Por eso los gobiernos incrementan la presión fiscal y los ricachones, como antaño, se las ingenian para escapar de las garras del Estado*. Todas estas fusiones de compañías estadounidenses con multinacionales europeas tienen como objetivo reducir la carga impositiva (General Electric con la francesa Alstom; la farmaceútica Walgreens con la británica Alliance Boots, etc.). Cuando se consuma la fusión, la sede fiscal se traslada a Europa. De este modo el impuesto sobre los beneficios empresariales se reduce del 35% al 19%. Naturalmente, algunos gobiernos europeos se resisten a vender “las joyas de la corona” a multinacionales extranjeras que han engordado con el dinero de la FED. Ahí está el fracaso del asalto de Pfizer sobre la británica Astrazeneca… En cualquier caso, todo esto pone de manifiesto que la política de imprimir dinero va más allá de la famosa “guerra de divisas”. *La recesión acecha y nadie quiere encontrarse con el pie cambiado en el próximo desplome de la economía*.

*¿Y ahora qué?
*
*Las cosas no van a mejorar*. Eso seguro. En la caída habrá dientes de sierra que apuntarán hacia arriba y entonces nos sentiremos un poco mejor. Seguramente porque seguiremos imprimiendo dinero… Cómo hizo Felipe III cuando se sacó de la manga el vellón imperial. *La pura verdad es que el mundo se está partiendo en dos bloques diferenciados que luchará a cara de perro por los escasos recursos naturales que nos quedan; los BRICS por un lado y Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea por el otro. Esta diferenciación entre deudores y acreedores no augura nada bueno*. Y “se dice, se oye y se comenta” que los BRICS van a lanzar su propia moneda basada una cesta de divisas común a finales de año tras la reunión del G-20 en Australia (en la puesta en común para elaborar dicho certamen, por primera vez el grupo ha prescindido de “los consejos” del FMI y del Banco Mundial. Lagarde quería inmiscuirse pero el premier australiano la mandó a paseo…).

Es una mala noticia para el dólar. Mientras tanto, la administración estadounidense hace todo lo que puede para sacar adelante un macro acuerdo comercial con la Unión Europea y otro con los países del Área Pacífico que no termina de concretarse. El tiempo apremia y el peak del petróleo sigue agravándose –encuentro muy interesante que Repsol haya dado a entender que a lo mejor no invierte los 5000 millones de euros que obtuvo como compensación por la confiscación de YPF por parte del gobierno argentino… Todas las inversiones petroleras son muy caras; sobre todo si amenaza tormenta!-. *La Gran Depresión volverá a las portadas de los periódicos*. Y francamente, no tengo ni idea de cómo se las ingeniarán los políticos y los banqueros centrales para añadir más deuda a un sistema financiero zombi que parece haber alcanzado su peak.

O puede que sí… Los caminos del señor son inescrutables. *Lo que sí es escrutable es lo que los norteamericanos están haciendo en Ucrania y en Oriente Medio. El apoyo militar y mediático que le han proporcionado a Israel en las matanzas de Gaza son una obscenidad que el mundo pagará muy caro. Las imágenes de niños muertos y huérfanos te desgarra el alma… La actuación de Tel Aviv en esto roza la histeria total*. En fin, que cada cuál saque sus conclusiones. Por otro lado, lo de Ucrania es una estratagema para forzar la voluntad de la Unión Europea: ¿de qué lado estás?; ¿con nosotros o con los BRICS? Firma de una puta vez el dichoso tratado comercial… Putin lo sabe. Apoya militarmente a la guerrilla pro rusa para eternizar el conflicto y darle tiempo a los alemanes y franceses para que entren en razón. Sin embargo parece que no va a ser así… El gobierno de Kiev se hundirá en el caos porque si algo nos demuestra la historia, es que es imposible derrotar a una milicia que cuenta con el apoyo de una superpotencia extranjera. Luego, esta retahíla de sanciones mutuas entre Rusia y Occidente son un síntoma evidente de la economía global no va a ninguna parte. Ya pasó en el siglo XVII. Las naciones europeas de entonces abrazaron el proteccionismo para mejorar la balanza de pagos y, cuando esas medidas fracasaron, dirimieron sus diferencias en el campo de batalla.

Ahora no hay tanto proteccionismo. Es peor! Nos sancionamos entre sí. El tiempo dirá, pero tiene la pinta de que Obama ha tomado la senda de Felipe IV. *Soplan tiempos de guerra*. En Europa y ya veremos si en Asia también


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ago 2014)

Brillante, una vez más, Bertok.

Gracias.


*?*

Según tu opinión ¿en su insignificancia qué podría hacer un gobierno honrado y valiente en un país tan desquiciado como España?

¿Rerruralizar a todo trapo a una juventud desanimada e ignorante mediante permacultivos y organizarlos en pequeñas sociedades agrícolas autosuficientes y autoprotegidas, una mezcla entre Mad-Max y Amish?


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una modesta opinion: de esta crisis no vamos a salir y el articulo, que toca demasiados palos a mi entender y algunos mal tratados, si deja entreveer que nos enfrentamos a un dos problemas principales, por un lado una poblacion creciente en el mundo, no entiendo que problema tiene que en Europa no se tengan niños, eso seria lo correcto, decrecer de forma pacifica y controlada, pero como el problema del envejecimiento se estudia desde el punto de vista economico asi nos va.
> 
> Por otro lado se habla de la escasez de recursos, y esto no solamente es un hecho innegable, sino que responde a leyes de fisica elemental, y es que en un mundo finito no podemos crecer demograficamente hasta el infinito depredando ad eternum los recursos que se nos ofrecen. El resultado, tambien muy predecible, es la lucha por esos recursos, y tarde o temprano el enfrentamiento sera total, es que no hay otra.
> 
> ...



No tener niños significa renunciar a seguir alimentando el Ponzi que es la sociedad hoy en día. Necesitan dar de comer y comprar los votos de los viejunos y para ello hace falta niños que cabo de unos años tengan salarios esquilmados por los impuestos.

Me atrevo a decir que el problema de la natalidad sera el ocaso de la democracia. Es todo un engaño para gobernar sin que parezcan dictadores.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Brillante, una vez más, Bertok.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Realmente interesante.

No tengo duda que a la casta le interesa mantener el status quo en una situación similar a la de los 90s y 00s.

El pequeño matiz es que no es capaz de conseguirlo porque los recursos no son los mismos y el comodín del público (DEUDA) ya ha sido estrujado y violado hasta límites insospechados. La tarta es más pequeña y los que no están dispuestos a perder su bocado siguen teniendo el poder, entonces toca que esa minoría que se sintió clase media (realmente lo era de prestado) ahora se queda sin su tajada. Esto es así y no hace falta más que salir a la calle y mirar a tu alrededor para verlo con nitidez.

En general, la clase media española todavía está en la etapa de negación de la realidad ..... los cambios sociales llevan mucho tiempo y además juega su efecto el rechazo mental que tenemos hacia un viaje a la lumpenización.

Respecto esa amplia base social comprendida entre los 35 y 15 años (generalizando porque alguno será capaz de agarrar el rebufo de la verdadera clase media) creo que la sentencia está dictada: es la generación perdida, la generación de la transición social hacia la exclusión, hacia la lumpenización, hacia la servidumbre.

Durante este viaje a la lumpenización, tirarán adelante extrayendo renta de su entorno social (familia), minicolaboraciones laborales ocasionales (menos que un minijob) y alguna ayuda social destinada a contener la conflictividad social. No olvidemos que *en España, sin la losa inmobiliaria, con poco se vive bien*. Unos días en el parque con los colegas, otros usando el internete, otros con los infrajobs, otros visitando a la abuela pensionada para recoger la paguica, ..

Con poco se vive bien, a base de hostias se quitará la tontería consumista puesta de moda durante los 00s en los que si no te ponías tetas no eras mujer, si no ibas a punta cana eras un desgraciado, si no salías de cena todas las semanas no eras nadie en el barrio, ..

*¿autocultivo?.* Poco a poco, la transición es larga pero será la salida para algunos.

*¿organizarlos?.* Lo dudo, el caos será la savia que lo inunde todo fuera de la clase media y el poder. 

Y todo esto forma parte de la hoja de ruta de los que realmente mandan: ellos *lo promueven porque ya no hay para todos*. En nuestra generación (45 - 35 años), tampoco había pero lo trajimos del futuro con diferentes intereses:

- Unos para robarlo
- Otros para enriquecerse.
- Otros para poner en práctica el cuento de la lechera y ponerse la soga al cuello.
- La gran mayoría para ponerse el grillete de la deuda hasta la jubilación.
- Otra minoría para formarse y salir adelante.

El mayor problema es que la falta de expectativas destroza la autoestima de cada uno y a partir de ahí las reacciones pueden ser descontroladas. En esa amplia base social se están generando de forma simultanea esclavos dóciles del sistema y psicópatas sociales.

Viene duro y malo.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S56y0AzwdVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Ago 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Vivir en un bunker como el del video tambien es una desgracia,esa gente acaba enferma de la cabeza.



Pero a esos seguro que no los cazan como a perros.

Si, acabas mal de la cabeza que quiere que le diga, son tiempos interesantes y la leche que te puede caer del cielo en cualquier momento te convierte en un paranoico, hay personas importantes a las que proteger en la vida.

Saludos


----------



## El Promotor (10 Ago 2014)

Si, podemos.

*NEP (primera parte): Siete meses y medio de una extraordinaria recuperación económica contra todo pronóstico*

Seguimos jugando al apocalipsis económico en septiembre, mi querido bertok.

Un saludo y procure salir a la calle a la puesta del sol para que le de el aire fresco del anochecer. No le vendrá nada mal de vez en cuando.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Ago 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Un saludo y procure salir a la calle a la puesta del sol para que le de el aire fresco del anochecer. No le vendrá nada mal de vez en cuando.



¿Has cuantificado ya la debacle española y europea del PIB y sus efectos en el paro por las sanciones que Rusia nos ha impuesto por hacer de lamebotas de Bobama?

¿Algún comentario del Ébola?
::::

Venga, a darte un paseo a otear el horizonte, para que te cerciores de una maldita vez de que *viene muy negro*. ::::


----------



## Clouda (10 Ago 2014)

Eso del Ébola es como la gripe A, cuentos......


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bal13KPrzTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grecox (10 Ago 2014)

Bertok, con tu permiso




mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues esperamos impacientes.




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/560439-convencimiento-de-que-haber-comenzado-a-cumplirse-apocalipsis-de-san-juan.html


----------



## Clouda (11 Ago 2014)

Grecox, de todos esos paises que dices que atacaran Israel segun la profecia como es posible que nombres a Turquia cuando este pais es miembro de la OTAN incluso quiere entrar a formar parte de la UE.... Luego nombras también a Libia, un estado fallido, desorganizado con una guerra civil.... de Etiopia mejor ni hablar, esos pobres cuando vengan mal dadas van a morirse todos de hambre.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8lIdHNqX71Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ago 2014)

2 años ya...congratulations...


----------



## Grecox (11 Ago 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> Grecox, de todos esos paises que dices que atacaran Israel segun la profecia como es posible que nombres a Turquia cuando este pais es miembro de la OTAN incluso quiere entrar a formar parte de la UE.... Luego nombras también a Libia, un estado fallido, desorganizado con una guerra civil.... de Etiopia mejor ni hablar, esos pobres cuando vengan mal dadas van a morirse todos de hambre.



Yo no digo ni nombro nada. Lo hace La Biblia. Yo solo me hago eco de ello, aunque pienso que va a suceder, que se va a cumplir. La vida da muchas vueltas y no sabemos los giros del destino. Solo queda estar atentos y ver si las cosas se cumplen.


----------



## Clouda (11 Ago 2014)

Si Rusia quisiera atacar Israel como lo haria? el mar negro es un mar cerrado y la salida la controlan Grecia y Turquia... por ahi no podrian, luego que bases o que territorios tiene Rusia en el mediterraneo para atacar Israel? ninguno.... otra via seria el caspio y desde Iran lanzar una ofensiva terrestre pero como llegarian a Israel con la distancia que hay y teniendo que atravesar Irak, Siria, Jordania.... no lo veo la verdad, y además de todas las bases desplegadas por EE.UU en oriente medio..... la unica opción que tiene Rusia seria lanzar un ataque nuclear sobre Israel desde su territorio.


----------



## libertari (11 Ago 2014)

La bicicleta del superviviente
Motopeds

Motorized bicycle builder Motoped has unveiled the new Black Ops edition.

It has a four-stroke Honda 50cc engine, and a unique pedalling system and rear suspension.

The Black Ops uses downhill mountain bike parts mounted to a custom frame and swing arm.

The accompanied parts include, a crossbow, 3.7 litres gas pack, a survival shovel, a tomahawk, a harpoon, a fixed blade saw, a lighting system, a climbing rope, a flashlight, a multifunction knife/light, two multi-tools, a neck knife, and a smartphone mount.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Ago 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> Eso del Ébola es como la gripe A, cuentos......



¡Zas en toda la boca para ti y para el bufón del Promotor que te ha agradecido el mensaje! ::::

http://www.madridiario.es/sucesos/fallece-el-cura-enfermo-de-ebola/414482


¡La debacle se acerca, y en ella vendrán incluidas calamidades víricas y enfermedades infecciosas masivas!

::


----------



## Raider (12 Ago 2014)

¡Arriba!.

*2* años ya, hoy mismo, de este magnifico Hilo.

Gracias Bertok. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ago 2014)

Lo ley en este foro, pero no recuerdo quien lo posteó.

Excelente opción para los que ven tedioso los manuales: un manual novelado.







Patriotas (Bonus): Amazon.es: James Wesley Rawles, Ernesto Rubio García: Libros

En las librerías físicas, las de la calle, las de toda la vida, lo compráis por 10€.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 14:31 ----------




libertari dijo:


> La bicicleta del superviviente
> Motopeds
> 
> Motorized bicycle builder Motoped has unveiled the new Black Ops edition.
> ...



Un vespino-motocross aligerado. 

¿Os acordáis de los vespinos? 
Menuda burrada usarlos como bici, era mejor bajarse y empujar.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 14:36 ----------

Hay un hilo de interés en la guarde : ciertamente el fin debe estar cerca XD)
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/558925-reivindico-the-road-pelicula-de-culto.html

De ahí vi me enteré de esta peli (Threads) y que está en youtube:
Threads (1984) Full Movie - YouTube


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jCED_KuI7F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbujadetrufas (13 Ago 2014)

libertari dijo:


> La bicicleta del superviviente
> Motopeds
> 
> Motorized bicycle builder Motoped has unveiled the new Black Ops edition.
> ...



El concepto me encanta, pero en Hispanistán llevar una ballesta así es punible (está prohibido cazar con ellas, sólo valdría para practicar tiro en un campo o polígono habilitado)... el otro problema es el precio, he investigado y ... las motopeds "normales" cuestan 1.999 dólares y no incluyen el motor de 4 tiempos... habría que encargar una serie a los chinos para que tuviesen un precio razonable...

A motorized bike will help you survive the apocalypse


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

*Wall Street's Shale 'Fraud' Exposed
*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-13/wall-streets-shale-fraud-exposed

U.S. energy independence, we're told, is at our fingertips thanks to the so-called “shale revolution”. Offsetting declines in conventional oil and gas production, shale gas and tight oil (shale oil) are being heralded as the means by which the U.S. will become energy independent – a net exporter of natural gas and once again the world’s largest oil producing nation.







But two new reports by *Post Carbon Institute* and *Energy Policy Forum* show that the hype simply doesn’t stand up to scrutiny.







*KEY FINDINGS, SHALE GAS
*
- High productivity shale gas plays are not ubiquitous: *Just six plays account for 88% of total production*.
Individual well decline rates range from 80-95% after 36 months in the top five U.S. plays.
- *Overall field declines require from 30-50% of production to be replaced annually with more drilling – roughly 7,200 new wells a year simply to maintain production*.
- *Dry shale gas plays require $42 billion/year in capital investment to offset declines*. This investment is not covered by sales: *in 2012, U.S. shale gas generated just $33 billion*, although some of the wells also produced liquids, which improved economics.

*KEY FINDINGS, TIGHT OIL (SHALE OIL)
*
- *More than 80 percent of tight oil production is from two unique plays*: the Bakken and the Eagle Ford.
- *Well decline rates are steep – between 81 and 90 percent in the first 24 months*.
- *Overall field decline rates are such that 40 percent of production must be replaced annually to maintain production*.
- *Together the Bakken and Eagle Ford plays may yield a little over 5 billion barrels – less than 10 months of U.S. consumption*.

*KEY FINDINGS, THE FINANCIAL PICTURE
*
- *Wall Street promoted the shale gas drilling frenzy which resulted in prices lower than the cost of production and thereby profited [enormously] from mergers & acquisitions and other transactional fees*.
- *Industry is demonstrating reticence to engage in further shale investment, abandoning pipeline projects, IPOs and joint venture projects*.
- *Shale gas has become one of the largest profit centers in some investment banks*, in direct parallel with the decline of natural gas prices.
- *Due to extreme levels of debt, stated proved undeveloped reserves (PUDs) may have been out of compliance with SEC rules at some shale companies* because of the threat of collateral default for some operators.
- *With natural gas prices far higher outside the U.S., exports are being pursued in an effort to shore up ailing balance sheets invested in shale assets*.

[YOUTUBE]4uKgU7krWzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

*La economía global se desmorona
*
Vozpópuli - Juan Laborda - La economía global se desmorona

De nuevo la realidad vuelve a contradecir las previsiones económicas del "establishment". Los bancos de inversión, distintos organismos multilaterales, gobiernos o fundaciones neoconservadoras bien financiadas *prometían que 2014 sería el año definitivo del despegue del crecimiento económico global*, tras experimentar Occidente una profunda crisis sistémica.

Pero la realidad es muy tozuda. Estados Unidos ha registrado un crecimiento económico negativo en el primer semestre del año, la Unión Europea vuelve a entrar en recesión, el crecimiento económico de Japón se hunde en el segundo trimestre, y en España el Instituto Nacional de Estadística continúa haciendo artes malabares. 

El crecimiento del PIB real patrio en el segundo trimestre del año solo es posible con una fuerte contracción del deflactor, es decir, de los precios. Si fuera ésta la razón, el PIB nominal estaría contrayéndose, como en el 2013, *recogiendo así una profunda deflación por deuda. Seguimos apostando que habrá una fuerte revisión a la baja del PIB real del 2013, o tratarán de maquillarlo de nuevo vía deflactor. Ya veremos. Da igual, la foto es la misma, en nuestro país ¡no hay recuperación alguna!*

*Como consecuencia nos estamos aproximando a nuestro escenario central, el inicio de la Segunda Fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016). *Desde estas líneas hemos explicado hasta la extenuación que nuestra auténtica preocupación es el estallido de la actual burbuja financiera, que pondrá de nuevo encima de la mesa el origen y causa de la crisis, un brutal volumen de deuda impagable, la insolvencia del sistema bancario occidental, y la concentración de riqueza en unas pocas manos.

En el caso español supondrá una crisis de deuda soberana y de balanza de pagos que ya detallamos en su momento.

Rescatando y enriqueciendo a la superclase

La política económica implementada en la mayoría de las democracias occidentales desde el inicio de la actual crisis sistémica se diseñó, y continúa dibujándose, al margen de la defensa de los intereses de la ciudadanía. Se empeña en reconstituir el sistema existente con el objetivo último de favorecer de manera permanente a la clase dominante, los más ricos, los intereses corporativos, mientras que dejan a los ciudadanos, especialmente a los más pobres, con una sensación de impotencia y desesperación política.

*Para ello el "establishment" propuso dos líneas básicas de política económica que constituyen una cínica perversión de las mismas. Por un lado, una política monetaria expansiva al servicio exclusivo de las élites, especialmente las bancarias, como venimos denunciando desde estas líneas. Se trata de una nueva droga de diseño de consecuencias tremendamente dañinas. Da una sensación de tranquilidad y protección cuando en realidad lo único que genera es un estado de nirvana, una mera ilusión óptica, vía inflación de activos*. En esas estamos ahora.

Por otro lado se está produciendo una* brutal expansión de la deuda pública *en la práctica totalidad de las democracias occidentales. Detrás de ello no se pretende sostener el empleo, los ingresos, las pensiones, la seguridad de una vivienda, tener unos estándares salariales mínimos, o el derecho a una educación digna como elemento de mejora social. Sólo se está incrementando la deuda pública para financiar a terceros, sanear sus desaguisados, pero no a todos, sólo a la élite.

*Las investigaciones del Banco de Inglaterra
*
La única institución relevante que está presentado suficiente investigación contra la actual ortodoxia es el Banco de Inglaterra a través de sus Boletines Trimestrales. Otra cosa bien distinta es que su actual gobernador, Mark Carney, escuche y actúe en consecuencia. Pero al menos la investigación aportada por el servicio de estudios del Banco de Inglaterra es clara.

De dicha investigación surgen varias ideas clave, algunas obviamente no reconocidas tan abiertamente ya que al fin y al cabo quien la hace trabaja para un Banco Central cuya cúpula es profundamente entusiasta de la actual política monetaria, la expansión cuantitativa. Explícitamente se señala en diferentes investigaciones, véanse los dos últimos boletines trimestrales, *que la actual política monetaria sólo genera burbujas financieras e inmobiliarias sin afectar a la economía real*.

Implícitamente se deduce que detrás de la huida hacia delante de la ruta establecida por las elites bancarias y sus apéndices políticos se encuentran los Bancos Centrales. Continúan inyectado liquidez masiva para que sigan manteniendo el status quo del sistema bancario actual, en vez de intervenirlos de una vez por todas. Con esa liquidez sólo se originan burbujas e inflaciones de activos, y ya vamos por la tercera.

Abiertamente dichas investigaciones señalan además dos aspectos que desde este blog hace tiempo defendemos. Primero que el dinero es endógeno, es decir, por mucho que se multiplique el tamaño del banco central si no circula el dinero dicha expansión no afectará a la economía real, como así está siendo. Segundo, la actual política monetaria aumenta las desigualdades. 

*En definitiva, el olor nauseabundo de una política monetaria que genera burbujas y aumenta las desigualdades, representa el caldo de cultivo para el desarrollo de la Segunda Fase de la Gran Recesión (2014-2016) que prevemos*.


----------



## Snowball (14 Ago 2014)

Bertok,

Si al informe de "Loborda" le añadimos que tal "nueva" recesión será el catalizador para el nuevo sistema monetario internacional, para los tontos, bye bye dollar...

In Gold We Trust Report 2014


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Snowball dijo:


> Bertok,
> 
> Si al informe de "Loborda" le añadimos que tal "nueva" recesión será el catalizador para el nuevo sistema monetario internacional, para los tontos, bye bye dollar...
> 
> In Gold We Trust Report 2014



Medio planeta está traspasando la puerta hacia la recesión.

Ya casi no quedan defensas, millones de pepitos serán sacrificados en aras del Nepotismo Capitalista.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2014)

*It's a Wonderful Lie: 100 Years of the Federal Reserve
*
[YOUTUBE]794VqHZoXGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Programón y peliculón sobre preparacionismo.

Actualizo en 4.2.33

[YOUTUBE]XxjCsYqIdKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OA00 (17 Ago 2014)

Gracias bertok.
Se echa de menos material sobre tratamiento médico DIY o medicina de excepción...
Me explico, cuando llegue el crack recibir asistencia medica sera como buscar El Dorado (ya he podido experimentar dicha sensación este mismo verano cuando estaba desplazado en una localidad costera hispanistani.....), por lo que no quedara otro remedio que autoasistirse.
Deberíamos compilar material, no solo de primeros auxilios, sino de diagnóstico y tratamiento de las enfermedades, traumas y casos mas comunes y su tratamiento convencional y alternativo.
Me pongo a ello.


----------



## johnston (17 Ago 2014)

OA00 dijo:


> Gracias bertok.
> Se echa de menos material sobre tratamiento médico DIY o medicina de excepción...
> Me explico, cuando llegue el crack recibir asistencia medica sera como buscar El Dorado (ya he podido experimentar dicha sensación este mismo verano cuando estaba desplazado en una localidad costera hispanistani.....), por lo que no quedara otro remedio que autoasistirse.
> Deberíamos compilar material, no solo de primeros auxilios, sino de diagnóstico y tratamiento de las enfermedades, traumas y casos mas comunes y su tratamiento convencional y alternativo.
> Me pongo a ello.



por favor comparta lo que encuentre, proveedores, ejemplos de kits ...


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Fiat Empire ::::::

Actualizo en 6.2.55

[YOUTUBE]WK76Dl18uAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Actualizado en 6.2.56

*¿Quieres manejar mejor tus finanzas personales?
*
¿Quieres manejar mejor tus finanzas personales? - Rankia

Hay personas que quisieran ser traders, inversionistas, conseguir una casa y dar un futuro económico a su familia, o al menos vivir una vida tranquila, pero viven en medio de dificultades económicas, no porque estén desempleados, sino porque a pesar de tener ingresos no logran estabilizar sus finanzas personales. Analizaremos algunos temas que permiten mejorar las finanzas personales.

*La vida del deudor y la vida del ahorrante
*
*Con la cultura del consumismo, se ha criado más de una generación donde a la gente no le alcanza el dinero, donde la gente vive a punta de deudas, queriendo tener cada vez más, consumiendo todo a su paso*. A esto se suma la crisis económica que ha empeorado las condiciones de las personas, al punto de que el desempleo lleva cuestionar, *mientras los bancos aprovechan y explotan la confusión en que la gente se le hace pensar que riqueza y deuda son lo mismo*, porque "igual me compro las cosas si pido prestado a que si me limito en los gastos para ahorrar, con la diferencia de que pidiendo prestado tengo las cosas hoy, y ahorrando las tengo mañana".

Veamos cómo vive el que pide prestado y el que ahorra. Imaginemos que Juan y Pedro quieren gastar $200. Juan pide prestado $100 y tendrá que pagar $10 por mes con un 50% de interés. Entretanto Pedro decide ahorrar $10 cada mes y comprar cuando haya reunido el dinero necesario. Ambos tienen un salario de 100 al mes.







Como vemos en la gráfica, Juan pidió prestado y gastó hoy, y tuvo que atravesar 15 meses de sacrificio, de vivir un poco más pobre, para pagar el préstamo, y durante 5 meses lo único que hizo fue sacrificarse para pagar intereses, que es dinero que jamás disfrutó. Si Juan dejaba de pagar, el banco le quitaría algo y siempre tenía que vivir con la preocupación de pagar puntualmente al banco, para evitar pagar de más. En cambio Pedro se sacrificó durante apenas 10 meses, sin estrés y fue guardando dinero pacientemente hasta lograr el monto deseado y gastó el dinero.

*¿Quién vivió más tiempo empobrecido?* Juan el que se endeuda.

*¿Quién tuvo menos sacrificio para obtener una cantidad de dinero determinada?* Pedro en que ahorra.

*¿Para qué pagar más dinero si puedes pagar menos sin deuda? ¿Acaso la inmediatez hace que valga la pena el sacrificio y las penurias de tener una deuda?*

Como puedes ver, *la inmediatez de que la "vida es ahora" es lo que los bancos le meten a la gente, evitando que la gente piense en el futuro, en el hecho de que tendrán que sacrificarse más tiempo para pagar dinero que jamás disfrutaron. Los bancos hacen creer que el préstamo hace vivir como rico, con eslóganes como "logre sueños", "viaje", "consiga lo que desea"*. 

Si eres como Juan, te enojará mucho saber que los bancos en realidad no prestan el dinero de los ahorrantes, sino que en banca existe el "sistema de reserva fraccional" que le permite a los bancos inventar dinero que no tienen a partir del monto de los depósitos, de modo que *el negocio bancario termina siendo INVENTAR dinero, PRESTAR dinero y luego COBRAR dinero*. Si, te cobran el dinero que inventaron, y tendrás que trabajar duro para pagarlo.

Si deseas indagar un poco más sobre el sistema de reserva fraccional, y la confusión entre la riqueza y la deuda, y la crisis mundial causada por activos tóxicos creados por las deudas, puedes leer estos posts anteriores que he escrito, que te ayudarán a comprender el mundo aberrante en el que vivimos:

*La confusión entre riqueza y deuda (y las aberraciones conceptuales derivadas): Trata el tema de cómo los bancos inventan dinero, y cómo los bancos hacen que la gente confunda la riqueza y la deuda, y confundan el concepto del valor*.

¿Qué son activos tóxicos y qué es un rescate a los bancos?: Muestra cómo es que la crisis que vivimos hoy fue causada por el dinero que se inventaron los bancos para prestar y señala que los rescates bancarios pretenden cobrarle a los contribuyentes ese dinero inventado por ellos, de modo que puedes ver el efecto nocivo de las deudas a nivel mundial. Así puedes ver que el rescate bancario que nos recetan como solución, no es más que la causa del problema.

*El consumismo
*
Todo el problema de caer en la trampa mercadotécnica de los bancos es el deseo de tener de inmediato, que empuja al consumo y la deuda. Es lo que se llama consumismo, una tendencia que ya en los años 1970 se empezaba a perfilar: "tener más es ser más".

Jimmy Carter, el presidente número 39 de los EUA dijo en su discurso del 15 de Julio de 1979:

*"En una nación que está orgullosa del trabajo duro, familias fuertes, comunidades unidas, y nuestra fe en Dios, muchos de nosotros tendemos a adorar la autoindulgencia y el consumo. La identidad humana ya no está definida por lo que uno hace, sino por lo que posee. Pero hemos descubierto que poseer y consumir cosas no satisface nuestra búsqueda de significado. Hemos descubierto que apilar bienes materiales no puede llenar los vacíos de vidas que no tienen propósito"*

Si buscas más citas textuales famosas sobre el consumismo, puedes pinchar aquí.

Debes renunciar a la idea de que tener más es ser más. Dicen que *"uno es amo de lo que tiene y esclavo de lo que debe"*. Por ende, si obtuviste algo a partir de deudas, realmente no tienes nada más que un regimen de esclavitud financiera.

Si vives en Latinoamérica y creciste en los años 1980 o posteriormente, la crisis económica que rescató a los bancos en esa época hace que tengas menos oportunidades económicas que tus padres y ancestros. *Si quieres saber cómo es que esa crisis fue causada por los bancos, puedes leer el artículo de George Soros, Anatomy of a Crisis que explica muy bien los procesos que llevaron a Latinoamérica a la crisis*. No trates de vivir como vivieron tus padres, ni de lograr lo que ellos lograron, porque no es posible, pues ellos vivieron una circunstancia económica distinta. ¿Quieres culpar a alguien? *Culpa a los bancos que se hicieron rescatar con tu futuro*.

Si vives en Europa o EUA, *la crisis del 2008 donde se rescató a los bancos, hará que no puedas vivir con la misma bonanza que tus padres. Funciona igual que la "latinoamericanización" de la década de 1980, que hizo que la vibrante economía de Latinoamérica de los años 1970 se convirtiera en lo que todos conocemos, así que quizá deberías hacerte la idea de que vas a vivir con la calidad de vida de un país tercermundista, y ajustar tus finanzas*. Los políticos salvaron a los bancos y ahora te toca a ti pagar la factura, con tu futuro económico. Le he llevado el pulso a la realidad económica y eso en este punto es inevitable, a menos que le hagan pagar a los bancos la factura que tu tienes que pagar.

*La compra compulsiva
*
Muchas personas sufren el problema de la compra compulsiva que es una adicción a las compras, y las consecuentes deudas. Puedes hacer uso de los siguientes trucos.

*- Hacerse la pregunta "¿Realmente necesito esto?"* 
Cuando estás frente a la tienda, o frente al irresistible artículo que vas a comprar, debes pensar si realmente necesitas aquello. No vaya a ser que termines pagando deudas por cosas que ni vas a utilizar.

*- No cargar dinero, no comprar a crédito, no usar apartados*
No llevar dinero contigo, ya sea en efectivo o en tarjeta o en cualquier otra forma, si no usas la compra a crédito ni los sistemas de apartados, estarás dando un importante paso para controlar tus deudas.

*- Postergar las compras para el día siguiente*
No compres las cosas en el momento. Posterga las compras para el día siguiente.

*- Seguir los 12 pasos de Deudores Anónimos 
*Al igual que el alcoholismo u otras adicciones, la compra compulsive obedece a una necesidad de llenar algo, un vacío interior que no se llena con nada exterior. Es preciso un proceso de sanación interior de aquello que nos causa dolor.

*- El proceso de compra*
Cuando en efecto necesitas comprar algo, primero consigue al menos 3 cotizaciones distintas de aquello que vas a comprar, compara ventajas y desventajas de las condiciones que te ofrecen.

*- Ahorrar en lugar de endeudarse*
Como vimos antes, si te endeudas te sale más caro todo.

*- Usa efectivo, no tarjeta u otro medio de pago
*El concepto de dinero es abstracto. Cuando pasas una tarjeta por el datáfono igual da que sea 1 dólar o 100 mil dólares, el dinero no se siente sino hasta que pagas. Con el uso de efectivo al menos sientes donde te desprendes del dinero, sientes su peso, y ves cuando es entregado. Eso te hace tener conciencia de cuanto estás gastando realmente.

*- Vigila las fechas de pago
*Así te evitarás cargos y multas innecesarios.

*- Aléjate de las compras tanto como sea posible
*Mientras no logres la sanidad interior, y descubras en tu niñez las razones que te causan sensación de escasez, abandono o soledad que te llevan a compensar con cosas lo que no tuviste, aléjate de las compras tanto como sea posible. Busca personas honestas con sabiduría que te puedan ayudar a superar el problema, busca apoyo.

- No puedes llenar un vacío interior con cosas
Recuerda que lo exterior no puede llenarte como persona.

*Cuentas desordenadas
*
Existe el caso donde los problemas de finanzas personales no obedecen a problemas de compra compulsiva y adicción a las deudas, sino que se trata de simple y puro desorden, producto de nunca haber aprendido a administrar el dinero de una manera sistemática. Las cuentas desordenadas en una persona sin adicción obedecen a que la persona no conoce sus hábitos de consumo, no ha revisado los números. He aquí algunos trucos.

Cabe indicar que es preciso ser disciplinado en la recopilación de información, al menos durante los primeros meses.

*- Paga tus deudas
*Eso te dará tranquilidad. Si tienes que sacrificar un 10% de tu salario en pagar deudas innecesarias, eso es demasiado alto y estás al borde de la insostenibilidad financiera personal.

*- Usa una libreta y anota
*Busca una libreta de bolsillo, y átalo con un cordón a un lápiz pequeño y llévalo en tu bolsillo. Todos los días anota cada gasto, hasta el más pequeño. Cada semana categoriza tus gastos (comidas innecesarias, taxi, caprichos, pasajes de autobus, almuerzo en el trabajo, gastos del vehículo, etc) y calcula los totales. Te sorprenderás al ver aquello y sabrás cuales rubros de gastos diarios reducir.

*- Usa un presupuesto
*Hay cuentas que sabes que debes pagar todos los meses. Aparta ese dinero y no lo uses, excepto para pagar la cuenta correspondiente.

*- Evita gastos no previstos
*Muchas veces los gastos no previstos, por más pequeños que sean, suelen ser causa de desbalances en tu economía personal.

*- Evita los "gastos pequeños"
*Ningún gasto es pequeño, especialmente cuando se trata de la mente humana que te engaña. A veces dices "no voy a comprarme esto que cuesta $1 para ahorrar" y de pronto te encuentras con un artículo de $50 que está en promoción a sólo $30 y ves aquello como irresistible. Es que ya los mercadólogos saben que "lo importante para el cliente no es cuanto cuesta, sino cuanto se ahorra". Es un truco que usan para engañar a la mente humana, haciéndote pensar que un gasto es "pequeño", cuando no lo es.

*- Vivir como pobre ahorrando, en lugar de vivir como pobre pagando
*Como vimos antes, vivir como pobre ahorrando hace que todo salga más barato. Como pobre endeudado sale más caro y hay más angustias, porque el banco nunca pierde. Hacer tratos con el banco al suscribir deudas es parecido a hacer un pacto con el diablo, un goce efímero hoy, y luego una larga estadía en el infierno.

*- Controlar los límites de gasto diario
*Supongamos que después de apartar las cuentas que debes pagar mensualmente te quedan $300 para gastos en cada día cotidiano. En un mes de 30 días eso significa $10 por día. Lleva un control de gastos diarios. Si hoy te excediste y gastaste $15, mañana sólo podrás gastar $5 o te habrás de sobregirar en tus gastos. Procura gastar menos de los $10 al día y empezarás a ahorrar.

*- Deja una reserva de imprevistos
*Cuando te paguen tu salario, aparta una cantidad, e imagina que no cuentas con ese dinero. Dependiendo de tus posibilidades económicas y de tu disciplina, usa un 1%, 5% o 10% de tu salario.

*- No tomes consejo de los bancos
*Los bancos te dirán lo que les conviene para ganar dinero. Un asesor y vendedor siempre tendrá un conflicto de intereses.

Existen muchos otros trucos para alinear las finanzas personales para evitar penurias innecesarias. Sin embargo espero que esta antología de trucos te sirva un poco


----------



## guajiro (17 Ago 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Si, podemos.
> 
> *NEP (primera parte): Siete meses y medio de una extraordinaria recuperación económica contra todo pronóstico*
> 
> ...



Desconocía esta faceta de nuestro querido forero.

De tapayogurista wannabe en los PAU del Norte a "preparacionista" del mad-max dando consejos de economía familiar rollo Vogue. En sólo 5 años. 

He visto graves casos de frustración por diversas causas, pero un cambio semejante es para estudiarlo en las facultades de psicología.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Ago 2014)

Tocho en que Antonio Turiel comenta el artículo del archiduida John Michael Greer "La edad oscura de América, el clima", donde elucubrando acerca de los cambios de fase catastróficos se los compara con la situación actual de crisis energética. 

The Oil Crash: Caos

The Archdruid Report: Dark Age America: Climate



> Al hilo de los problemas geopolíticos que irán aflorando por la creciente escasez del combustible que alimenta la economía mundial, pero con factores que le son propios, vivimos los últimos meses antes del próximo crash bursátil. Las economías de todo el mundo sufrirán un gran retroceso, semejante al que se vivió en 2008, en algún momento entre el final de este año y el comienzo del que viene. Varios factores de los últimos meses (las crecientes revueltas, los malos indicadores económicos de las economías europeas, la tensión al alza con Rusia, el ralentizamiento de la economía china...) son las fluctuaciones que preceden un gran cambio de fase, el que más dará que hablar llegado a ese momento, el que nadie relacionará con todo lo demás, el que eclipsará todo lo demás hasta que nada más sea visible.
> 
> Durante los próximos doce meses se producirán muchos eventos que pondrán en compromiso la estabilidad de muchos países. Más allá de los referendos de independencia en Escocia y en Cataluña, el hundimiento de las expectativas políticas electorales de los grandes partidos presagia el hundimiento de los Estados nación en Europa, un proceso que puede acelerarse si finalmente invaden Irak una vez más o van a la guerra más o menos declarada con Rusia. Nuevas oscilaciones crecientes que presagian un cambio abrupto hacia un nuevo escenario radicalmente diferente.


----------



## solteroydigoloquequiero (19 Ago 2014)

guajiro dijo:


> Desconocía esta faceta de nuestro querido forero.
> 
> De tapayogurista wannabe en los PAU del Norte a "preparacionista" del mad-max dando consejos de economía familiar rollo Vogue. En sólo 5 años.
> 
> He visto graves casos de frustración por diversas causas, pero un cambio semejante es para estudiarlo en las facultades de psicología.



Vete a trolear a otra parte tontolaba::


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2014)

Keiser Report en español. Sangre por petróleo (E641)


[YOUTUBE]4Ga5h3Y39p4#t[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-20/why-casino-dangerous-there-nothing-below

*Why The Casino Is Dangerous: There Is Nothing Below*

*The algos and chart traders are making another run at 2000 on the S&P 500, attempting to convince the wary investor one more time that buying on the dips is a no brainer*. And in that proposition they are, ironically, correct. *To buy this utterly manipulated market at these nosebleed valuation levels is about as brainless of an undertaking as is imaginable*.

Now we even have it in a back-handed way from Deutsche Bank. Its chief strategist, David Bianco, claims that the S&P 500 is now trading at 17X reported trailing earnings and that historically when the multiple has gotten into that zone after three years or more of market gains (we have had five) good things do not happen. But, yes, this time is different according to perma-bull Bianco because even though above 17 PEs are rare after many years of EPS growth, very low interest rates are even more rare and support higher PEs:

Thus, powerful global structural trends appear at work and we find ourselves more accepting of long-term risk free real interest rates staying well below historical norms through the cycle. The completion of a good earnings season, improved confidence in decent US growth and S&P EPS growth for at least the rest of the year, and these still exceptionally low interest rates is shifting risk firmly to the upside for our longer-term fair value S&P 500 targets. We increasingly see the currently observed PEs as fair with upside at Tech, Healthcare and Financials, partially offset by Energy, with further overall S&P price gains fueled by EPS growth.

Now that is non-sensical Wall Street drivel. Honestly measured earnings have been growing only at a tepid rate, and have no prospects for acceleration given the sharp slowdown in both the global and domestic economy. And, please, how can we discount a distant stream of corporate earnings based on utterly artificial and unsustainably low interest rates that simply can’t be sustained over time without destroying the monetary system. That is, to keep the money market at zero and the ten-year at today’s 2.40% on a permanent basis in a world where inflation plus taxes turn these rates into deeply negative returns is virtually impossible. So sooner or later, and probably the former, there will be a normalization of interest rates, and that will cause a sharp downward re-pricing of equities.

In fact, LTM reported S&P 500 earnings after Q2 results and adjusted for the pension accounting change that is not embedded in the historical data were about $100 per share. That represents less than a 3% annual growth rate since late 2011, and implies a 20X multiple—- if the algos do achieve there target of 2000 on the S&P 500.

So with corporate profit rates off the charts, tepid earnings growth, sky-high actual PE multiples and a central bank pegged interest rate structure that has nowhere to go but up, it is evident that Wall Street stock peddlers like Bianco are doing nothing more than calling the sheep to another slaughter.

And *a slaughter is what it will be. As shown below, there has been a thunderous collapse in stock market volume since the financial crisis, and trading is down by 60% on the NYSE and 75% on NASDAQ. Where has it gone? Into ETFs and the fast money driven options market, that’s where. And what is the central characteristic of these venues in a market crisis? The answer is lack of liquidity and a violent unwind of the implicit leverage in the massive hedge fund driven market in stock options.*







And then what happens when the Wall Street casino experiences a significant break and the options/ETF un-wind gathers force? Quite simply, the massive stock repurchase spree of corporate America comes to a halt as the C-suite hunkers down. As has been evident for several Fed cycles now, and as is quite clear in the chart below, corporate America buys strenuously at the top and lapses into paralysis at the bottom.

In short, the Fed and other central banks have ruined the internals of all capital markets, but especially the stock markets. The short interest has been destroyed; one way trade based on zero carry costs rules the day on Wall Street; and corporate America is plundering its own balance sheets in order to feed the fast money and fuel artificial winnings in the stock options racket.

But when it comes to real investors there is really no one home in the casino. Accordingly, when confidence in the central bank con game breaks, markets will gap down drastically, suddenly and violently. And this time there will be no Bernanke style rescue. Were the Fed to attempt to go back to massive QE and thereby substitute its own liqudity for the crisis-driven collapse of corporate stock-buying, it would actually exacerbate the panic and compound the selling.

*The reason not to buy the dips is thus a no brainer. There is a yawning gap below!
*


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]jOfUzNxr7fQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cu0pc489L6I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]47EkXCATOjo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 12:50 ----------

Actualizadas las 3 temporadas de Ray Mears' Extreme Survival.

4.2.34. - Ray Mears' Extreme Survival


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

The Stunning Charts Showing Just How Much Richer The Rich Have Gotten While The Poor Drown In Debt | Zero Hedge

*The Stunning Charts Showing Just How Much Richer The Rich Have Gotten While The Poor Drown In Debt*

The Fed's epic wealth redistribution scheme has gotten so simple, even a 5 year old Census Bureau employee gets it.

In the latest Household Wealth report by the government agency, the Census found that for the period ended 2011 the rich got richer (and would get much richer in the subsequent 2.5 years), while the poor, i.e. the majority of the US population, got poorer. In fact, not only did the poor get poorer, but the first quintile of the US population, or the bottom 20% by net worth, certainly not by representation as it happens to be the most populated, saw a decline in net worth from negative $905 in 2000 to negative $6,029, in other words debt. Remember this chart showing that the rich have assets and the poor have debt...







... Well here it is again, this time with numbers populated from the Census Bureau:







In the meantime the rich have gotten ridiculously rich. The numbers, for 2011, are straightforward: the median net worth of the top 20% rose 0.4% to $630,754, and has increased by $61,379 in net worth since the year 2000. A simple infographic showing this:







A time lapse at the change in net worth across all cohorts. Of note: the 4th and 5th quintiles have done well. Everyone else, not so much. In fact, the median net worth for all households declined by 6.8% ot $5,046 between 2000 and 2011!







This is how the Census phrases it:

Median net worth increased between 2000 and 2011 for households in the top two quintiles of the net worth distribution (the wealthiest 40 percent), while declining for those in the lower three quintiles (the bottom 60 percent), according to new statistics released today by the U.S. Census Bureau. The result was a widening wealth gap between those at the top and those in the middle and bottom of the net worth distribution. Each quintile represents 20 percent, or one-fifth, of all households.

According to Distribution of Household Wealth in the U.S.: 2000 to 2011 and associated detailed tables, median household net worth decreased by $5,124 for households in the first (bottom) net worth quintile and increased by $61,379 (or 10.8 percent) for those in the highest (top) quintile (Figure 1). Median net worth of households in the highest quintile was 39.8 times higher than the second lowest quintile in 2000, and it rose to 86.8 times higher in 2011. (Figure 2).

The report also details a widening of the wealth gap for households sharing the same demographic characteristics, such as age, race and Hispanic origin, and educational attainment of the householder. For example, the median net worth for non-Hispanic whites in the highest quintile was 21.8 times higher than for those in the second-lowest quintile in 2000; in 2011, this had increased to 31.5 times higher. For blacks, the ratio increased from 139.9 to 328.1, and for Hispanics, the increase was from 158.4 to 220.9.
As noted above, keep in mind that this data is only through 2011. Based on historical data, and as we have reported previously total household net worth surpassed previous records in mid 2013 and is currently in uncharted territory courtesy entirely of the relentless engineered rise in the Fed-manipulated stock market. In fact, based on Q1 data, total household net worth is at a record high of $81.8 trillion, with the bulk of it, or $67 trillion, derived from financial assets







Which means that in the interim two years the rich not only got even richer, but have now surpassed all previous records.

And by implication, America's poor, that 20% on the net worth scale which is far greater than 20% in terms of population and that has only debt to show and no assets, are currently so deep in debt, there is no wonder the US economy is a complete disaster to all but the choice few who comprise the top quntile, and to the paid economists and pundits who make money by cheerleading the "growing" US economy to its final resting place.

But nowhere is the "financialization" of the US economy more evident than in this chart showing the relative net worth ratio of quntile to the next quintile right below it. Quote Census: "The distribution of net worth became more spread out between 2000 and 2011. The ratio of median net worth of the highest quintile to the second quintile increased from 39.8 to 86.8 between 2000 and 2011, and the ratio of the highest quintile to the third quintile increased from 7.7 to 9.2. The ratio of the highest quintile to the fourth quintile was 3.0 in 2000 and showed no statistically significant change over this period." 

The surge took place precisely as the last credit bubble peaked and then burst. "Ironically" the richest did not get nearly as hurt as everyone else.







It is safe to say that the net worth ratio of the top quntile to the second higher is now, 2014, well over 100%. And to thin it was just 40% at the beginning of the century.

Here Census does a curious detour, because in addition to just wealth quntiles it also looks at wealth distribution by race. And while it is no surprise that in absolute terms rich whites are richer than rich blacks or hispanics, with a net worth at the end of 2011 of $754,244, $229,041 and $250,462 respectively...







... the wealth redistribution within the ranks is far greater among blacks than the other two racial cohorts. In fact, while the ratio of the wealthiest 20% of whites increased only modestly, the increase was somewhat greater for the fifth hispanic quintile, and soared for the richest 20% of all blacks.







From the Census: "the ratio of median net worth of non-Hispanic whites to that of blacks rose from 10.6 to 17.5 between 2000 and 2011, and the ratio of non-Hispanic whites to Hispanics also increased from 8.1 to 14.4. "However, when looking at the highest quintile for these groups, we see that blacks experienced higher relative increases in median net worth than non-Hispanic whites and Hispanics," Census Bureau economist Marina Vornovitsky said.

This is a finding that probably won't be mentioned too often by the president in his populist, race-baiting speeches.

Finally, why is any of this important?

Simple: the trends presented here confirm not only why class animosity within American society is at all time highs, they also explain why without the life support of the Fed, the US economy would crumple.

The chart below, which we have shown before, explains why: with the purchasing power of the poor being funneled to the rich couretsy of the Fed, and as a result of ever greater indebtedness which limits how much more debt they can carry, the poor have no choice but to consume less and less. Something which the US economy has demonstrated vividly to all but the 1% who continue to live, oblivious, in its ivory tower.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Ago 2014)

RIQUEZA O ILUSIÓN DE RIQUEZA???

Seguimos trasmitiendo la impresión de que se ha producido un gran problema de liquidez...

Cuando el problema real es de SOLVENCIA.

Hemos querido comernos el futuro...y este se nos ha atragantado¡¡¡


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

Mientras tanto, en el centro mundial del capitalismo, la clase media ha sido masacrada por el capital.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-21/30-facts-prove-american-middle-class-being-destroyed

*30 Facts That Prove The American Middle-Class Is Being Destroyed*

*The 30 statistics that you are about to read prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the middle class in America is being systematically destroyed*. Once upon a time, the United States had the largest and most prosperous middle class in the history of the world, but now that is changing at a staggering pace. Yes, the stock market has soared to unprecedented heights this year and there are a few isolated areas of the country that are doing rather well for the moment. But overall, the long-term trends that are eviscerating the middle class just continue to accelerate. 

Over the past decade or so, the percentage of Americans that are working has gone way down, the quality of our jobs has plummeted dramatically and the wealth of the typical American household has fallen precipitously. Meanwhile, we have watched median household income decline for five years in a row, we have watched the rate of homeownership in this country decline for eight years in a row and dependence on the government is at an all-time high. Being a part of the middle class in the United States at this point can be compared to playing a game of musical chairs. We can all see chairs being removed from the game, and we are all desperate to continue to have a chair every time the music stops playing. The next time the music stops, will it be your chair that gets removed?

And in this economy, you don't even have to lose your job to fall out of the middle class. Our paychecks are remaining very stable while the cost of almost everything that we spend money on consistently (food, gas, health insurance, etc.) is going up rapidly. Bloomberg calls this "the no-raises recovery"...

Call it the no-raises recovery: Five years of economic expansion have done almost nothing to boost paychecks for typical American workers while the rich have gotten richer.

Meager improvements since 2009 have barely kept up with a similarly tepid pace of inflation, raising the real value of compensation per hour by only 0.5 percent. That marks the weakest growth since World War II, with increases averaging 9.2 percent at a similar point in past expansions, according to Bureau of Labor Statistics data compiled by Bloomberg.
There are so many families out there that are struggling right now. So many husbands and wives find themselves constantly fighting with one another about money, and they don't even understand that what is happening to them is the result of long-term economic trends that are the result of decades of incredibly foolish decisions. Without middle class jobs, we cannot have a middle class. And those are precisely the jobs that have been destroyed during the Clinton, Bush and Obama years. Without enough good jobs to go around, we have seen the middle class steadily shrink and the ranks of the poor grow rapidly.

The following are 30 stats to show to anyone that does not believe the middle class is being destroyed...

*1. In 2007, the average household in the top 5 percent had 16.5 times as much wealth as the average household overall. But now the average household in the top 5 percent has 24 times as much wealth as the average household overall.

2. According to a study recently discussed in the New York Times, the "typical American household" is now worth 36 percent less than it was worth a decade ago.

3. One out of every seven Americans rely on food banks at this point.

4. One out of every four military families needs help putting enough food on the table.

5. 79 percent of the people that use food banks purchase "inexpensive, unhealthy food just to have enough to feed their families".

6. One out of every three adults in the United States has an unpaid debt that is "in collections".

7. Only 48 percent of all Americans can immediately come up with $400 in emergency cash without borrowing it or selling something.

8. The price of food continues to rise much faster than the paychecks of most middle class families. For example, the average price of ground beef has just hit a brand new all-time record high of $3.884 a pound.

9. According to one recent study, 40 percent of all households in the United States are experiencing financial stress right now.

10. The overall homeownership rate has fallen to the lowest level since 1995.

11. The homeownership rate for Americans under the age of 35 is at an all-time low.

12. According to one recent survey, 52 percent of all Americans cannot even afford the house that they are living in right now.

13. The average age of vehicles on America’s roads has hit an all-time high of 11.4 years.

14. Last year, one out of every four auto loans in the United States was made to someone with subprime credit.

15. Amazingly, one out of every six men in their prime working years (25 to 54) do not have a job at this point.

16. One recent study found that 47 percent of unemployed Americans have “completely given up” looking for a job.

17. 36 percent of Americans do not have a single penny saved for retirement.

18. According to one survey, 76 percent of all Americans are living paycheck to paycheck.

19. More than half of all working Americans make less than $30,000 a year in wages.

20. Only four of the twenty fastest growing occupations in America require a Bachelor’s degree or better.

21. In America today, one out of every ten jobs is filled by a temp agency.

22. Due to a lack of decent jobs, half of all college graduates are still relying on their parents financially when they are two years out of school.

23. Median household income in the United States is about 7 percent lower than it was in the year 2000 after adjusting for inflation.

24. Approximately one out of every four part-time workers in America is living below the poverty line.

25. It is hard to believe, but more than one out of every five children in the United States is living in poverty in 2014.

26. According to one study, there are 49 million Americans that are dealing with food insecurity.

27. Ten years ago, the number of women in the U.S. that had jobs outnumbered the number of women in the U.S. on food stamps by more than a 2 to 1 margin. But now the number of women in the U.S. on food stamps actually exceeds the number of women that have jobs.

28. If the middle class was actually thriving, we wouldn’t have more than a million public school children that are homeless.

29. If you can believe it, Americans received more than 2 trillion dollars in benefits from the federal government last year alone.

30. In terms of median wealth per adult, the United States is now in just 19th place in the world.*


----------



## elpatatero (22 Ago 2014)

http://blogs.publico.es/econonuestr...re/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> EconoNuestra » Alemania, camino del desastre



buen artículo patata, pero los alemanes aguantarán.

Tendrán a su disposición a 45 millones de españoles a su disposición para sacrificar.


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2014)

Janet Yellen is an Insult to Americans - The Automatic Earth


If you’re a girl and you’re old and you’re grey and you’re the size of a hobbit, who’s going to get angry at you? If your predecessor had all the qualities anyone could look for in a garden gnome, and his predecessor was known mainly as a forward drooling incoherent oracle, how bad could it get? Think they select Fed heads them on purpose for how well they would fit into the Shire? 

Janet Yellen has a serious problem: the story no longer fits. The Fed under Bernanke said in its forward guidance that it would taper if certain job market conditions were met. And now they have been, at least on paper, but Yellen knows only too well that those are not the real numbers. 

She’s acutely aware of how the BLS calculates US unemployment numbers. She knows about all the millions of people who are not counted as being in the labor force anymore, all the millions who are forced to work part time jobs, all those working more than one job just to make ends meet, and all of the above who simply don’t bring home enough money at the end of the month to pay the bills. 

She knows it all, but she has to go by the official numbers, lest the US government looks like a bunch of manipulative inglourious lying basterds. So this afternoon she once again went off into that staple most boring and elaborate speech this side of your least favorite librarian. It’s a routine job for Janet. 

But imagine, or maybe you don’t have to because you actively experience it on a daily basis, that you’re unemployed or you’re working 3 jobs or you’re simply just scraping by and still always falling behind, you got credit card debt, maybe a looming foreclosure. And then Janet Yellen speaks, at Jackson Hole, an event you will certainly never be invited to, but she talks about the policies she and her minions decide on that will greatly influence your life too.


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2014)

brutal,,,

El colapso a cámara lenta – Economía Directa/Radioactividad 19-8-2014


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2014)

Actualizado

4.1.6. - Planificación financiera:
[YOUTUBE]syPlaGPI2Lg[/YOUTUBE]

4.1.7. - Puedo Vivir de mis Rentas? - Rankia

4.1.8. - ¿Cuánto necesito para jubilarme? - Rankia


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2014)

La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza

*La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza*

Durante los últimos 80 años hemos visto la misma película una y otra vez con una precisión increíble. El mercado americano entra en una crisis secular de alrededor de 16 años (1930-1947, 1965-1982, 2000-2014), el índice tienen un par de correcciones agresivas en estos periodos en donde la segunda caída detona políticas especiales de la FED. En los 30s el fin de la crisis secular se logra con un QE de la FED 1942 y 1947 (5 años),en los 60s la crisis secular termina con tasas negativas en términos reales entre 1975-1978, en la crisis del 2000 la FED utiliza ambas, tasa negativas desde 2008 y QE 2009-2014 (5 años). Si la historia es un precedente (y vaya que lo ha sido), en pocos años estaremos de lleno de nuevo en un mercado secular alcista que bien podría durar otros 16 años (como lo hicieron 1947-1965 y 1982-2000, +446% y +998% respectivamente)







Sin embargo,antes de ensillar las bestias, el desmonte del QE en los 40s puede ser bastante instructivo acerca de la corrección que se viene en el corto plazo. Entre 1942 y 1947 la FED compró prácticamente toda la deuda del gobierno americano y el S&P500 reaccionó al alza de forma idéntica que la actual. Algunos meses antes que la FED terminara sus compras en 1947, el índice cae 25% y se queda abajo por 3 años más hasta que la FED liberó su balance. Mientras tanto nadie vendió tesoros. En pocas palabras, la venta detonada por el desmonte de los QEs (o simplemente el fin delas compras) aunque tiende a ser agresiva y durar cierto tiempo, ha sido históricamente la última parada antes de un rally de muy largo plazo


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]thrCs8c6EQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]70LvWRc80T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bubbler (27 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> brutal,,,
> 
> El colapso a cámara lenta – Economía Directa/Radioactividad 19-8-2014



En los últimos minutos, se indican que sospechaban que estaban estrangulando la demanda...

Benjamin Fulford indicaba que la escandalera no vendrá por la prima de riesgo, ni bolsa, ni política, ni banca... Sino que vendría por los precios de las cosas básicas de consumo, donde el petróleo es el rey; pues bien, estrangulando la demanda (mediante esta crisis), no se les vé el plumero de que no hay suficiente petróleo barato...

Leed este artículo de "The Oil Crash: Distopía V: El pico del chocolate"

También lo indican en los siguientes documentales:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pooGDT41QI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idsPpemA0So

Como esa parte la están conteniendo (la demanda para evitar que los precios se disparen), quedaría el conflicto bélico...

También hay un pdf realizado por el ejército U.S. para usar a los militares en la contención civil de superciudades.
Gaza, Ucrania y los preparativos de los EE.UU. para la guerra urbana - Crisis Energética

Tanto hablar de cuándo va a ser el pistoletazo, y resulta que ya estamos dentro... Sí, es cierto, lo que queremos ver es "el evento", el cual serviría de catalizador para concienciar a las personas clave para nosotros... (y en cierta forma una liberación y acercamiento de cada uno de nosotros con esas personas clave para nosotros).


¿Por qué ha ocurrido todo esto? Porque ha habido un % de entidades que han conspirado para realizar esto (lo natural es otra cosa, y siempre habrá conspiraciones otra cosa es el grado de éxito, amplitud y profundidad de la misma).
¿Cómo ha ocurrido? Como instrumento una divisa flotante que ha permitido endeudar dinámicamente (por efecto de la flotabilidad de la divisa de referencia) a los esclavos.
¿Quienes son los responsables y culpables? Hay un reparto de culpabilidad y de responsabilidad (); los % varían según con quién hables (esta es la mía):
 Nosotros (los conscientes): 0% culpabilidad, 0% responsabilidad.
 Conspiradores: 10% culpabilidad, 90% responsabilidad.
 Esclavos: 90% culpabilidad, 10% responsabilidad.
 Responsabilidad: La entidad que lanza el sedal.
 Culpabilidad: La entidad que pica el anzuelo.

Nos he calificado como 0%0 ya que nuestro deber fue informar a nuestras personas clave...

Ahora bien, ¿cómo es posible que haya tantos esclavos? ¿pero cómo pudieron picar tántos y tántos? de ámplio espectro en formación, genética; muchos indican que hay que tener formación, pero aún así tienen que existir otros factores:

 Formación
 Genética
 Bioquímica
 Psicología
 Consciencia
 Espiritualidad
 Entorno
 Experiencia
 Información
 Habrá más, incluso desconocidos...
Está más que claro que estos esclavos son los que van a ser la fuerza operativa de la transición hacia el nuevo modelo; no van a provocar por ellos mismos una revolución que realmente mejore a todo el colectivo... Sí la élite ha tenido una visión perversa de aprovecharse de ellos, y nosotros tenemos que tener una visión de (sin salvar a los esclavos, porque te van a dejar tirado), intentar mejorar las condiciones de dichos esclavos. Sí es duro lo que digo, sin embargo piensa... Cuando tienes una gran población y falta pan y viene un camión con pan y lo lanza hacia ellos de forma limitada, dichas personas se pelean entre ellos por un trozo de pan... Pero cuando viene el del banco a repartir hipotecas de forma masiva (aunque simulando escasez), la gente también se pelea... Es decir, para bien o para mal esta gente (los esclavos) siempre se pelean!!!

Noonan on Gold & Silver: "Devastating End Awaits Those Who Remain Unaware of Being Unaware" | munKNEE dot.com
Minuto 09:00 (todo el programa está bien) Se acerca una tiranía global Parte II - Christian Strempler en mp3 (26/08 a las 19:44:36) 43:54 3432243 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2014)

An Interview With Ambrose Evans-Pritchard | Zero Hedge

*An Interview With Ambrose Evans-Pritchard*

In this first of a series of London interviews that Lars Schall conducted for Matterhorn Asset Management this summer, Lars met up with the Telegraph's Ambrose Evans-Pritchard to discuss geopolitical tensions in the world, China's challenges, threats to the global economy and the expectations for gold.

Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, is the international business editor of the British newspaper The Telegraph. He was the Telegraph’s Washington bureau chief in the 1990s. While he hardly needs an introduction to regular Zero Hedge readers, whose recent statement encapsulating the global economy, from July 25, is as follows: *"In the 30 years or so that I have been writing about world affairs and the international economy, I have never seen a more dangerous confluence of circumstances, or more remarkable complacency."*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3tPljeiT-Y


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

Lo pongo aquí para conservarlo


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí para conservarlo



¿Qué representa el eje de ordenadas de esa gráfica?


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Qué representa el eje de ordenadas de esa gráfica?



Empleo equivalente a jornada completa, ¿ocupados?


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Empleo equivalente a jornada completa, ¿ocupados?



NPI


(ni 10 caracteres tampoco)


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> NPI
> 
> 
> (ni 10 caracteres tampoco)



creo que es así, he mirado rápido el excel que cuelga del INE.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2014)

Sí, seguramente será ocupados

Confirmado, son ocupados


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

España pierde 28 millones de horas de trabajo pese a crear 127.000 empleos - Noticias de Economía

España pierde 28 millones de horas de trabajo pese a crear 127.000 empleos







Paradojas de la economía. *España ha vuelto a crear puestos de trabajo en términos anuales a la luz de la Contabilidad Nacional –127.000 empleos a tiempo completo–, pero, al mismo tiempo, el número de horas trabajadas desciende*. En concreto, un 0,4% en el segundo trimestre de este año respecto del mismo periodo de 2013. O expresado de forma más directa: *el número de horas trabajadas ha descendido en 28,5 millones respecto de hace un año pese a que hay más ocupados*. Básicamente, por el mejor comportamiento del sector servicios, toda vez que tanto la industria como la construcción y la agricultura continúan perdiendo empleo, aunque a menor ritmo.

La tasa de reducción de horas de trabajo totales es la más baja de los últimos años, pero aun así supone volver a los registros negativos que se corrigieron en el primer trimestre de 2014. Lejos, en todo caso, de los retrocesos registrados en 2012 y 2013 (-4,9% y -3%, respectivamente). *El año pasado se perdieron, de hecho, casi 900 millones de horas de trabajo respecto del año anterior pese a que el empleo tuvo un mejor comportamiento*.

*La causa de esta aparente contradicción de la economía española tiene que ver con el avance del trabajo a tiempo parcial*, que está significando un reparto del empleo sin parangón en la reciente historia económica. Un par de cifras lo revelan.

En estos momentos, según la Contabilidad Nacional, *España cuenta con 17,40 millones de ocupados, pero el número de puestos de trabajo de jornada completa ha descendido hasta los 15,96 millones*. Es decir, que un mismo puesto de trabajo ‘ordinario’ (de 40 horas semanales) lo ocupan varios empleados. Para hacerse una idea de cómo ha evolucionado el empleo a tiempo completo, hay que tener en cuenta que en el primer trimestre de 2008 se llegó a 19,58 millones de ocupados, lo que supone una pérdida de nada menos que 3,62 millones a tiempo completo.







La intensidad del empleo a tiempo parcial se manifiesta de forma todavía más nítida si se comparan los datos de la Contabilidad Nacional con los de la Encuesta de Población Activa.

Según la EPA, en los últimos doce meses se han creado 192.400 puestos de trabajo, pero la Contabilidad Nacional –que sólo tiene en cuenta el equivalente a tiempo completo– rebaja esta cifra una tercera parte, hasta los 127.000 empleos.

La diferencia es importante no sólo por las distintas circunstancias socioeconómicas y laborales que rodean a cada modalidad de empleo, sino, sobre todo, por la relevancia que tiene a efectos del crecimiento económico. Y aunque es verdad que la economía española crea ahora empleo con un umbral de crecimiento de la actividad sensiblemente inferior, también necesita aumentar el número de ocupados para alcanzar la misma actividad por las menores horas de trabajo (al margen del factor productividad). Precisamente, por la incidencia del trabajo a tiempo parcial.

*Ley de Okun
*
Un reciente estudio del Deutsche Bank (DB) sobre la relación entre mercado de trabajo y crecimiento económico (la llamada ley de Okun) pone de relieve hasta qué punto se necesita hoy crecer menos para crear empleo. En el estudio se recuerda un reciente informe sobre coeficiente de Okun para 20 economías avanzadas entre 1980 y 2011

Y su conclusión es que, mientras que en Alemania y Francia el coeficiente es equivalente al -0,37%, en Italia es del -0,25%. Por el contrario, en España se sitúa en el -0,85. Esto significa, dice la nota del DB, que España es la que cuenta con mejor coeficiente entre los países seleccionados, lo que se achaca a que las diferentes reformas laborales han logrado reducir el umbral a partir del cual la economía es capaz de crear puestos de trabajo, incluso en términos estructurales. La cara amarga es que, al mismo tiempo, es la economía más vulnerable cuando cambia el ciclo económico, como sucedió cuando estalló el sector inmobiliario.

*Las menores horas trabajadas, en todo caso, nada tienen que ver con un avance de la productividad*. Los datos de la Contabilidad Nacional conocidos ayer muestran, en concreto, una pronunciada caída. Fundamentalmente, por el aumento del empleo (127.000 ocupados más). *La productividad por trabajador ha descendido hasta el 0,4%, muy por debajo de los niveles superiores al 2 y el 3% que se han registrado en los últimos años*.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ago 2014)

Al loro.. que no estamos tan mal...


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

I Blame The Central Banks | Zero Hedge

*I Blame The Central Banks*

The current bubbles in financial assets -- in equities and bonds of all grades and quality -- raging in every major market across the globe are no accident.

They are a deliberate creation. The intentional results of policy.

Therefore, when they burst, we shouldn't regard the resulting damage as some freak act of nature or other such outcome outside of our control. To reiterate, the carnage will be the very predictable result of some terribly shortsighted decision-making and defective logic.

*The Root of Evil
*
Blame can and should be laid where it belongs: with the central banks.

They were the "experts" who decided to confront the excesses of decades past (which saw borrowing running at roughly 2x the rate of real economic growth) with even easier monetary policies designed to spur even more borrowing.

Rather than take stock of the simple fact that nobody can forever borrow at a faster rate than their income is growing (no matter how large that entity may be), the Fed, the ECB, the BoJ and the BoE have conveniently overlooked that simple fact and then boldly claimed that the cure is identical to the disease. If the problem is debt then the solution is even more debt.

If the Fed, et al. were doctors, they would prescribe alcohol to the alcoholic. They would administer more lead to the lead-poisoned patient. They would call for more water to put in the pool where a drowning individual is floundering.

*The bottom line is that the Fed and its ilk made the disastrous decisions that gave us the first two burst bubbles of the new millennium*. And the wonder of it all is that, instead of being met at the gates with torches and pitchforks and held to account for their errors, they have instead been granted even greater powers, less oversight, and practically zero blame.

And now they’ve given us a third and, I suspect, final bubble. By which I mean I think the effects of this bursting bubble will be so horrendous that a hundred years might pass before people will again be in the mood to speculate on fantasy wealth.

My hope is that, *when this third bubble pops, the figurative (and, perhaps, literal?) torches and pitchforks come out. Finally forcing the central banks to answer to the public for their grievously poor decisions*.

And yes, the investing public also bears a portion of the responsibility for playing along with the central banks. For years, some have consoled themselves with stories about how This Time Is Different, and many have ignored many obvious warning signs as they've enjoyed stock market and bond gains fueled by seemingly limitless liquidity. 

But in the end, *it's the central banks that set the tempo and the melody at the dance hall*. When they flood the world with liquidity and set interest rates to 0%, they enforce a Hobbesian choice: either play along in the risk markets, or sit in cash earning less than nothing as inflation eats away at your purchasing power.

The central banks are entirely to blame for mis-pricing money and that is the fundamental error that drives every bubble and betrays capital into hopeless investments.

So let’s all remember to place blame where it is due when the bubble bursts. We shouldn't act surprised because there’s really no honor in being caught unawares by something so obvious.

*The Biggest Bubble(s) Of All Time
*
*We’ve covered the equity bubble in the past, but today we’re going to cover the bond bubbles (yes, plural) because the current excess in the bond market is the granddaddy of them all, and is far larger than anything ever recorded in history by a very wide margin.
*
But for the sake of completeness, regarding equities, if you ever wanted to get the willies about the stock market in a single chart, I think this one from Doug Short of Advisor Perspectives which plots the relationship between equity prices and margin debt is about as good as it gets:







Margin debt is simply money borrowed to buy equities. Typically speaking, an average investor with $100,000 in an account can buy up to $150,000 worth of stock. Margin debt is fuel to a rising market and a lead anchor for a falling market. 

*Yes, perhaps this time is different, or perhaps it’s exactly the same with speculators borrowing more and more as stock prices rise, sure in the knowledge that they will be smart enough to get out of the way of a falling market (this time).
*
But, enough of material we've covered here recently. Back to bonds.

When the bond bubble bursts, so much that people believe to be true will be revealed to be obvious and distressingly ordinary illusions.

When there’s simply too much debt, in the period leading up to a debt bubble's bursting, everyone is counting on getting paid his or her money back, both the interest and the principal. After the bubble bursts, it’s plainly obvious that no such thing will be happening.

As is always the case with bubbles (of any sort), the only important question that needs to be answered is: Who will take the losses?

One simple answer to that question is: Whoever is holding the bonds when the bubble bursts.

Bubbles are structured like a game of hot potato. When the timer finally dings, the person holding the potato loses. It doesn’t matter one whit whether the 'hot potato' was a tulip bulb, swamp land, a house in Las Vegas, or a paper financial security.

The really striking part about the global bond markets today is that the potatoes have never been more numerous, or hotter.

I suppose this would be a good time to revisit how Einstein defined insanity: trying the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Unfortunately for those hoping for a different outcome, history is 100% consistent on the matter: Bubbles always burst. And when they do, what people thought was fabulous wealth is proven illusory, and it simply vanishes.

Not that this clear historical record is keeping humans from trying to cheat the odds.

Given that the Fed has engineered three increasingly larger bubbles within an unprecedentedly-short fifteen-year time span, perhaps we shouldn't persecute them. After all, they may easily be able to plead 'not guilty' by reason of insanity.

*$100 trillion – is that a lot?
*
We frequently throw around big numbers in our analysis. We even try to explain them in terms that help us mentally grasp an appreciation of their enormity (watch the video How Much Is A Trillion?, as an example). But the size of the bond market across the developed world defies even our best efforts.

After all, if $1 trillion dollars is a stack of $1,000 bills 68 miles high, then I guess $100 trillion would be a stack 6,800 miles high:


Global Debt Exceeds $100 Trillion as Governments Binge, BIS Says
Mar 9, 2014

The amount of debt globally has soared more than 40 percent to $100 trillion since the first signs of the financial crisis as governments borrowed to pull their economies out of recession and companies took advantage of record lowinterest rates, according to theBank for International Settlements.

The $30 trillion increase from $70 trillion between mid-2007 and mid-2013 compares with a $3.86 trillion decline in the value ofequitiesto $53.8 trillion in the same period, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

The jump in debt as measured by the Basel,Switzerland-based BISin its quarterly review is almost twice the U.S.’sgross domestic product.
Note that global debt climbed by $30 trillion between 2007 and 2013, a 42% increase while global equities actually declined a few trillion (to $54 trillion), yielding a global debt-to-equity ratio of almost 2. [Note: Global equities are now valued at $66 trillion and are pouring on almost $1 trillion/week lately. Of course, they have a habit of going down, from time to time, even more quickly than they rise. Something that is easy to forget in today's environment]

So, a 42% increase in just 6 years. Did global GDP advance by 42% during this same period? No. Not even close.

Did private companies borrow all that money planning to plow back into productive enterprises? Nope. Companies borrowed relatively little of $30 trillion, and even then, they mainly used that newly-borrowed money to buy back shares and/or stash it on their balance sheets.

Who did borrow all that money then?

Why, nations did. Sovereign entities that were desperate to keep things afloat and borrow heavily (because private concerns weren't able to take on new debt fast enough). 

Why? Because the world's debt pile must keep expanding. That's the world we live in today. If the pile should start to contract, the game of Who Will Take The Losses? begins. And governments know (sometimes consciously, sometimes subconsciously) that the debt bubble has become so monstrous, and so interconnected globally, that even a moderate correction will wipe out so many players that the world financial system will be brought to its knees. Or worse.

In Part 2: Something Very Wicked This Way Comes, we provide great detail into why sovereign and corporate (both high-grade and junk) debt markets simply and mathematically must contract. Current prices are so historically divorced from fundamentals at this stage that this 'prediction' is about as elementary as counting on gravity to bring a tossed stone back to earth.

Given the excesses of the stock and bond markets I am increasingly concerned that this next bubble burst will be far worse than any that has yet come since I've been alive. Countries will fail financially and economically, political upheaval will follow, fortunes and dreams will be shattered, and lots of people will lose their jobs.

In short, lots of things will break and cease to function as the greatest wealth transfer in all of history plays out.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

Actualizado

6.2.57. - The men who crashed the world https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYTyluv4Gws


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

Estamos cerca, muy cerca. Al menos de un sustico.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ago 2014)

A continuación...Telecinco...


----------



## timi (31 Ago 2014)

¿Una nueva guerra fría? – Economía Directa 25-8-2014

recomendable,,,,


----------



## Suculum (31 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> ¿Una nueva guerra fría? – Economía Directa 25-8-2014
> 
> recomendable,,,,



De fría nada


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ago 2014)

Año 2020...Last Call VIII...


----------



## elpatatero (31 Ago 2014)

Hay que monetizar latunes antes de que estallen los bonos.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

*Recovery? 3 "Uncomfortable Truth" Charts*

Recovery? 3 "Uncomfortable Truth" Charts | Zero Hedge

Presented with little comment aside to suggest one scratch beneath the thinning veneer of record nominal stock prices every once in a while to take the temperature of the ugly reality that no one is talking about...

*1) Stocks are at record highs because global growth is 'improving'...*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the 'market' and plunging growth expectations

* * *

*2) Stocks are at record highs because employment is 'improving'...*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the 'market' and the employed population in America.

* * *

*3) Stocks are at record highs because animal spirits are 'improving'..*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the exuberant 'rich' and crushed 'middle class'

* * *

Bonus Chart:

*Stocks are at record highs because... of The Fed!*







And stocks have not been this far ahead of the Fed Balance Sheet since May 2013's Taper Tantrum correction began...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2014)

Sociedades Estacionarias - Rankia

*Sociedades Estacionarias*

No hace mucho, le escuchaba decir a Antonio Turiel –el autor del magnífico blog “The Oil Crash”- que si conseguimos crecer a un ritmo del 2’7% durante los próximos 300 años, la temperatura de la Tierra subirá otros 30ºC. Y que serán 100ºC, si ese crecimiento se prolonga otros 200 años más. O sea, que en 500 años el agua de los mares hervirá… Esto es así porque “el trabajo” que proporciona cualquier fuente de energía genera calor que luego se añade al medioambiente. Este pronóstico toma como referencia los estudios del astrofísico Tom Murphy; en cuyos cálculos ha introducido la media ponderada del crecimiento del PIB durante el Capitalismo para establecer los resultados. Huelga decir que los análisis de Murphy se basan en la ciencia. Seguro que los políticos llaman a sus huestes para desacreditarlo; pero francamente, les va a costar mucho poner en tela de juicio los principios de la Termodinámica. Así pues y si nada lo remedia, los seres humanos cambiaremos nuestra nacionalidad “terrícola” por la “venusina”.

En realidad, no hay que esperar 300 años para verle “las orejas al lobo”. Los científicos del Panel Intergubernamental para el Cambio Climático (IPCC) –organismo dependiente de la ONU-, llevan tiempo advirtiéndonos de que nuestra civilización ni siquiera puede permitirse un aumento de 3ºC; que es lo que se espera para finales de este siglo. Pues se abriría la caja de los truenos… Los informes del IPCC son muy preocupantes. No sólo por su contenido, sino porque todo el mundo sabe que están a sueldo de los políticos y que se dejan muchas cosas en el tintero para “no alarmar”. Por ejemplo: soslayan las evidencias empíricas de los trabajos de campo de los científicos independientes que informan de un calentamiento de los mares muy superior al reconocido por las estadísticas oficiales. Lo cual evidencia una gran falta de rigor que ha sido denunciado por James Lovelock en todos sus libros. Quizá por eso los que se atreven a hablar, los que no temen por sus puestos de trabajo, pronostican mayores subidas de las temperaturas. No soy ningún experto en la materia, pero es posible que así sea… Al fin y al cabo, esta postura podría alinearse con los planteamientos de Murphy; ya que según sus cálculos, el tamaño del sistema energético creado por el hombre se multiplica por 10 cada siglo.

*Las consecuencias del Calentamiento Global*

*Los últimos 10 años han sido los más calurosos de toda la serie histórica. La tendencia está ahí*. El planeta se calienta y el clima se vuelve caótico. Todos hemos oído hablar de las consecuencias medioambientales que se van a agravar en los próximos años. Ahí están los informes de Greenpeace. Los glaciares se derriten, incluso los del Himalaya; el Ártico pierde casi todo su hielo durante el verano; las sequías se intensifican en el interior de los continentes; sube el nivel de los mares… La casuística es infinita. Vivimos en un ecosistema global en el que todo está interconectado. Aunque de todos los cambios propiciados por el clima, hay uno que me llama especialmente la atención –por motivos personales: mi hermano lleva 14 años vendiendo vino español en China…-; es el aumento de la graduación del vino. Ahora los viñedos reciben más insolación que hace unos años y, en consecuencia, sube la tasa de alcohol de los caldos. Es un problema que el sector no sabe cómo resolver. En cualquier caso, todos estos cambios medioambientales provocados por el calentamiento global de efecto invernadero, van a frenar el crecimiento económico.

La situación es bastante extraña. Asistimos a una pugna mortal entre dos fuerzas contrapuestas. *Por un lado tenemos a nuestros políticos y gobernantes, empeñados en crecer a tasas del 3% para salvar al sistema financiero y evitar que la población los barra del poder. Y por el otro tenemos a la Madre Naturaleza, cuyo equilibrio ha sido violentado por la acción irrespetuosa del ser humano*. ¿Quién ganará? Se admiten apuestas. Si seguimos esquilmando los recursos naturales y emitiendo calor a la atmósfera, nuestra civilización se autodestruirá. Pero si por algún azar del destino recibimos un palo muy gordo –tal vez en forma de un empeoramiento masivo del clima- y reaccionamos… Entonces puede que todavía tengamos tiempo para diseñar un modelo de sociedad estacionaria en la que el PIB y los tipos de interés tengan un valor residual. Lo cuál sin duda acabará con el Capitalismo tal como lo conocemos hoy en día.

Por lo que veo, casi nadie entiende estas cosas. Eso nos pasa porque somos monos que “no quieren ver, ni oír, ni escuchar”. No estamos tan lejos del chimpancé, después de todo. Sin embargo, algunos gorilas de Wall Street empiezan a preocuparse. Uno de ellos es el alcalde de Nueva York, Michael Bloomberg, que recientemente ha patrocinado un estudio para averiguar cuánto nos va a costar todo esto… En *Risky Business: Risks of Climate Change to the United States (julio 2014) intentan poner números al desastre medioambiental que se cierne sobre la agricultura, el sector de la energía y las infraestructuras costeras*. El marco temporal del informe abarca todo el s.XXI y da por hecho de que las cosas empeorarán exponencialmente si no hacemos nada para remediarlo. Las cifras son estremecedoras:

*- Año 2050:* *100.000 millones de dólares de propiedades inmobiliarias estadounidenses se ahogarán en el mar. Asimismo, el país sufrirá sequías extremas en el sudoeste, sureste y medio oeste. El calor reducirá en un 3% la productividad de los trabajadores al aire libre (en 1970 la caída de la productividad en plena crisis fue del 1’5%!). Se prevé un fuerte deterioro de la producción agrícola, con caídas de hasta el 50% en los cultivos de maíz, trigo y demás. Las subidas de precios serán inevitables, así como la emigración de esos cultivos hacia el norte*.

*- Año 2100: Ya podéis imaginaros cómo estarán las cosas… Los pececillos nadarán entre 500.000 millones de dólares de propiedades inmobiliarias sumergidas bajo el mar (más otros 700.000 millones de propiedades vulnerables a las mareas altas). Y de los huracanes, mejor no hablamos… pues podrían provocar daños valorados en hasta 100.000 millones de dólares anuales. Por otro lado, la actividad física al aire libre será insoportable. Será como ir a la guerra, ya que las lipotimias serán el pan nuestro de cada día. Asimismo, se espera un escenario catastrófico para la agricultura. El norte del país verá la aparición de cultivos tropicales.*

Me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero porque el estudio es largo. Aunque hay otro dato de interés; *en los próximos 25 años tendrán que construirse 200 centrales energéticas de gas natural o de carbón para generar los 95 gigavatios que la población demandará para enfriar sus hogares y lugares de trabajo*.

La verdad es que en general las situación es muy difícil. Cuando la analizo desde un punto de vista holístico me dan ganas de reír. O de llorar. La economía global se encoge debido al calentamiento global y porque los recursos naturales empiezan a escasear. Y mientras tanto, todos los países compiten entre sí para ver quién acumula más deuda. *Imprimimos dinero porque es lo único que se nos ocurre para mantenernos en pie*. *Desde 1990 y sólo en Estados Unidos, las deudas totales han escalado hasta el 328% del PIB... Cuando éste sólo ha crecido un escaso 75%*. Es una tendencia que se aprecia en todo el mundo. Aunque Occidente se lleva la palma porque, además, tiene que acarrear con los costes del envejecimiento de la población. En definitiva… Me parece un chiste de mal gusto que la deuda a largo plazo de Estados Unidos, Japón, Reino Unido y demás países de la Unión Europea rinda intereses tan bajos. *Los bonos, los planes de pensiones y el dividendo de las acciones de un montón de compañías no son más que un pagaré; una promesa de pago que no refleja la prima de riesgo real en que se halla y hallará la economía*. Aunque tampoco hay que preocuparse demasiado… Ya sabéis: Keep calm, we’ll print more!. Si no detienen la flexibilización cuantitativa, terminaremos limpiándonos el culo con billetes de 500€.

Los problemas medioambientales son muy graves. Los mares se acidifican, las ciudades y ríos de Asia se ahogan por la contaminación (el cáncer será pronto la primera causa de mortalidad en la sociedad china), los huracanes se desplazan hacia el norte, etc. Sin embargo me gustaría detenerme un momento para hablar de las tremendas sequías que afectan al interior de casi todos los continentes. Esas zonas presentan los menores niveles de pluviometría en 50 o 60 años. Lo que provoca el avance del desierto y complica sobremanera las tareas agrícolas y ganaderas. Podemos constatarlo en Australia, en China, en el Sahel, en las estepas rusas, en el medio oeste americano e incluso en España, en la zona del Levante. En general, los territorios que tienen disponibilidad de agua dulce por la presencia de acuíferos y lagos cercanos aguantan. De momento… Pero el resto será arrasado por el calor y la aridez extrema.

Las consecuencias medioambientales, sociales y económicas de estas mega-sequías son incalculables e innumerables. Aquí van algunas de ellas: incrementan los costes de la producción agrícola (suben los precios alimenticios); fortalecen los flujos migratorios (las poblaciones de los países del Sahel emigran al Magreb y a Europa. O se convierten al yihadismo de Al Qaeda); y provocan frecuentes tormentas de arena que complica la vida en las ciudades (sea en Phoenix o en Pekín). Y también aumentan el consumo de energía en algunos países. Por ejemplo: en Arabia Saudita. La verdad es que el caso saudí es digno de estudio… Hace tiempo que agotaron las reservas de agua de los acuíferos que se encuentran bajo el desierto. Así que para financiar el impresionante desarrollo urbanístico de la península han construido docenas de desaladoras por todo el litoral para que suministren agua potable a sus 30 millones de habitantes. Pueden costearse esas centrales porque el país tiene excedentes de petróleo –las desaladoras consumen el 20% de la energía nacional-. Aunque a largo plazo las perspectivas son muy sombrías. El año que viene el reino alcanzará el peak oil y, a partir de entonces, los jeques tendrán que lidiar con los problemas derivados de una economía sobredimensionada cuyos costes irán en aumento. Luego, como el país tiene muchas reservas monetarias y activos en el extranjero, seria de esperar que en los años venideros empiecen a repatriar los capitales invertidos para financiar las necesidades de la nación. Eso es lo que haría cualquier país “normal”. Pero los jeques a veces te sorprenden y no me extrañaría nada que estén financiando a grupos como el ISIS en Irak para hacerse con el control de los campos petrolíferos de la zona y poder seguir viviendo del cuento hasta que se pare “la música”.

Otro país que me gustaría analizar es Estados Unidos. En el siguiente mapa podéis ver dónde está *impactando la sequía extrema* –en rojo-:







Los estados más afectados son California, Nevada y Texas. Entre los granjeros californianos cunde el desánimo porque no saben cómo van regar sus campos ahora que el precio del agua se ha multiplicado por 10. El negocio es una ruina y si no consiguen vender sus productos a buen precio, terminarán abandonado las explotaciones. Por otro lado, en el estado de Nevada, la ciudad de Las Vegas padecerá próximamente una gran crisis hídrica que muchos están comparando con el impacto que el huracán Katrina o la tormenta Sandy tuvieron en la economía del país. Las lluvias de los últimos 14 años han sido muy escasas. Las reservas del Lago Mead están en mínimos históricos y, mientras tanto, siguen construyendo como si no pasara nada. En fin: ¿qué puede esperarse de una ciudad adicta al juego? Respecto a Texas, la situación es un poco diferente. A diferencia de California o Nevada, los tejanos tienen a su disposición los recursos hídricos del acuífero de Ogallala; una inmensa columna de agua que se extiende hacia el norte hasta Dakota del Sur. Es tan grande que necesita 1000 años para llenarse y desde hace seis décadas riega todos los campos del medio oeste americano. Hoy en día está al 70% de su capacidad, pero los geólogos creen que para el año 2060 el nivel de las capas freáticas descenderá hasta el 30%. Siempre y cuando se mantenga el ritmo actual de consumo… Los ganaderos y agricultores tejanos están en pie de guerra contra las petroleras que extraen el gas de esquisto. No quieren que les arrebaten el agua, ni que contaminen sus campos con productos químicos nocivos para la salud.

En cualquier caso, el problema de las sequías y la falta de disponibilidad de agua se extiende por todo el globo. Para China y la India, las perspectivas son mucho más pesimistas que para Estados Unidos. El deshielo del Himalaya afectará al caudal de los ríos asiáticos que riegan los campos que alimentan a miles de millones de personas. Quizá por eso los chinos se están dando mucha prisa en construir un río artificial que transportará hacia el norte el agua que abunda en la zona tropical del país. Semejantes infraestructuras cuestan dinero y energía. Los países que puedan permitírselas ganarán tiempo para adaptarse al cambio climático. En cambio, para países como la India, Pakistán, Bangladesh y otros, el futuro pinta negro de cojones... Pero al menos, los que puedan, podrán ahogar sus penas con vinos de 20º.

*Los Recursos Naturales se agotan
*
Bueno, aquí toca hablar otra vez del tema del petróleo. Aunque no me entretendré demasiado. *Según el World Energy Investment Outlook de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, en los próximos 21 años tendrán que invertirse 46 billones de dólares para evitar el desplome de la producción. O dicho de otro modo: el mundo tendrá que invertir el 3% del PIB anual para evitar el colapso del sistema. ¿Puede conseguirse ese dinero? Por supuesto que sí. Los Bancos Centrales le darán al enter e imprimirán dinero hasta que nos salga por las orejas*. Otra cosa es que eso funcione… Las caídas salariales que se observan en todo el mundo deprimen la capacidad de consumo de los ciudadanos. Por esta razón, la lógica del mercado sugiere que la producción de crudo tendría que caer por la menor demanda. Pero esto no es del todo cierto. Aunque muchas multinacionales están cerrando los pozos más caros porque ya no son rentables; también observamos que muchas de ellas siguen invirtiendo en explotaciones ruinosas que amenazan con llevarlas a la quiebra –porque gastan más de lo que ingresan-. Aunque todos los países esconden “muertos en el armario”, el de Brasil es un caso paradigmático. La segunda petrolera del país perteneciente al magnate Eike Batista quebró hace un año por este motivo; y Petrobras, la compañía de titularidad estatal, pone dinero a cuenta de la contabilidad nacional para evitar el cierre de los yacimientos que tiene en alta mar. Este ansia por perder dinero sólo tiene una explicación: necesitamos el oro negro para que la máquina del Capitalismo siga funcionando. En caso contrario, las consecuencias serían mucho peores. *La sociedad actual se acerca presta y veloz a una TRE inferior a 10; momento en el que entraremos en una severa depresión*. En realidad, “el enemigo está a las puertas”. El petróleo de esquisto tiene una TRE de 10 y las arenas bituminosas de Canadá sólo de 5. Y para mi esto es otro indicativo de que hemos llegado al final de la partida.

Uno de los sectores que más va sufrir la escasez de crudo es la minería. No sólo por la escasez; pues esto significa que tendrá que competir con otros actores económicos para garantizarse el suministro –sea la agricultura, la industria química, el transporte o los ejércitos-, sino porque cada vez necesita más y más combustible para extraer el escaso metal que queda bajo tierra. Y es que también hemos alcanzado el peak de la minería. Para que os hagáis una idea: *en apenas un año, la industria minera extrae tanto oro y plata… ¡como los españoles extrajeron de América durante toda la Colonia!* La energía necesaria para mantener este ritmo es desorbitante. Luego, como la explotación de las vetas de mayor calidad ya es cosa del pasado, ahora hay que ir a por “la morralla”; lo cuál obliga a procesar más y más tierra para obtener la misma cantidad de metal. Y eso claro, incrementa el consumo de diésel de la industria y dispara los costes:







Es un mal que aqueja a todo el sector. La minería de cobre, del Dr. Cobre como lo llaman los analistas de materias primas, también está fatal. Es cierto que las mejoras introducidas en la productividad han paliado en parte la escasez de físico, pero los costes energéticos crecen a un ritmo exponencial a medida que se agotan los metales concentrados en las fisuras geológicas. Cuando los filones no den para más, habrá que excavar en el interior de la corteza terrestre, dónde la concentración metálica cae en picado. No faltan tantos años para ese “Viaje al centro de la Tierra” que fascinaría a Julio Verne… El problema es que cuando eso suceda, el coste energético de extraer el metal podría llegar a los 30 o 40 TW. En palabras de Antonio Turiel, esto significaría dedicar a la minería el doble de la energía que se produce actualmente en el planeta. Vamos, un imposible. El viaje de Verne tendrá que esperar… Mejor así, porque si consiguiéramos esa hazaña nos convertiríamos en ciudadanos de Venus de pleno derecho.

*Sociedades Estacionarias
*
Yo creo que lo veré… ¡O Así lo espero! Lo que sí sé es que cuando las generaciones venideras echen la vista atrás, se darán cuenta de que *el desarrollo del Capitalismo sólo fue posible a costa de saquear el medioambiente*. La plusvalía de la que hablaba Marx –los beneficios empresariales-, no sólo se extrae del trabajo de los trabajadores, sino de nuestro entorno. La Naturaleza paga. Todo el sistema financiero-económico está diseñado para depredar los recursos naturales. Nunca le hemos dado importancia a estas cosas porque desde que empezó la Revolución Industrial en Inglaterra a mediados del s. XVIII, parecía que los recursos del planeta eran infinitos. Sólo ahora empezamos a percibir el peligro… Pero somos tan estúpidos que la mayoría de gobiernos e instituciones internacionales siguen funcionando en modo automático creyendo que tenemos todo el tiempo del mundo para revertir la situación.

Desgraciadamente, lo que no tenemos es tiempo. La organización internacional Global Footprint Network (GFN) acaba de publicar su informe anual en el que declara: “la economía global ha consumido a mediados de agosto los recursos naturales que el planeta renueva cada año”. Esto es así porque el ecosistema de la Tierra tiene cierta capacidad de regeneración. La madre Naturaleza hace lo que puede… Pero nosotros la devoramos sin contemplaciones. El 86% de la población vive en países que consumen más recursos naturales de los que el ecosistema puede restituir; es decir, éstos países acumulan “deuda ecológica” que tendremos que pagar entre todos. Aunque quizá lo peor de todo sea la tendencia. Cada año se anticipa más y más el momento en que el sistema gasta más de lo que ingresa. Puede que el año que viene alcancemos ese punto de inflexión a finales de julio. Quién sabe…

Esto no puede continuar así. Necesitamos otro modelo de sociedad y otro modelo de producción respetuoso con nuestro entorno que pueda *gestionar la oleada de escasez que se nos viene encima como un tsunami*. La actitud de los políticos es lo de menos; pues la realidad manda y tendremos que adaptarnos a ella nos guste o no. En ese nuevo modelo de sociedad espero un control férreo de la natalidad y una gestión de los recursos que priorice su sostenibilidad; tanto para nosotros como para el medioambiente. Asimismo, le auguro días de gloria a toda la industria dedicada al reciclaje (da igual de qué). Aunque soy incapaz de vislumbrar cómo será esa sociedad. Podría ser aburridamente igualitaria. Tal vez como la que Aldous Huxley refleja en su libro Un Mundo Feliz; en el que se inspira la película de Gattaca.







O a lo mejor se basa en tipo de sociedad desigual y altamente jerarquizada como la que aparece en los Juegos del Hambre:







Pero os digo una cosa… Si en ese mundo hay tías tan buenas como Kelly McGillis en Único Testigo.







Entonces yo me hago de los amish… Lo que haga falta para salir adelante.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sociedades Estacionarias - Rankia
> *Imprimimos dinero porque es lo único que se nos ocurre para mantenernos en pie*. *
> 
> Esto no puede continuar así. Necesitamos otro modelo de sociedad y otro modelo de producción respetuoso con nuestro entorno que pueda gestionar la oleada de escasez que se nos viene encima como un tsunami. La actitud de los políticos es lo de menos; pues la realidad manda y tendremos que adaptarnos a ella nos guste o no. En ese nuevo modelo de sociedad espero un control férreo de la natalidad y una gestión de los recursos que priorice su sostenibilidad; tanto para nosotros como para el medioambiente. Asimismo, le auguro días de gloria a toda la industria dedicada al reciclaje (da igual de qué). Aunque soy incapaz de vislumbrar cómo será esa sociedad. Podría ser aburridamente igualitaria. Tal vez como la que Aldous Huxley refleja en su libro Un Mundo Feliz; en el que se inspira la película de Gattaca.
> ...



*

EL "AMERICAN WAY OF LIVE" es intocable. Ellos lo dicen abiertamente.

Por otro lado, CAMBIAR ESTA HUMANIDAD??? ANDA YA¡¡¡

Quiere un adicto al sexo curarse¡¡...quiere un adicto a la coca dejarlo¡¡¡...quiere un fumador compulsivo dejar de fumar¡¡¡

Reeducar a una persona no es complicado...reeducar a 7.000 millones es directamente IM-PO-SI-BLE...

Directos al colapso.*


----------



## bubbler (3 Sep 2014)

Viene de otro hilo (sorry Bertok):



sociedadponzi dijo:


> Bancor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> EnerNews | UN NUEVO SUEÑO DE CHÁVEZ: EL PETRO, MONEDA MUNDIAL
> 
> En cualquier caso, creo que es secundario si esa divisa estaria respaldada en oro o no, yo creo que si, pero me pones en duda. Lo importante es que *esa divisa YA no seria la misma moneda que tienen los ciudadanos*, cosa que ahora SI sucede. Es decir, el resultado de todo el pastel es que castas tienen una moneda, y ciudadanos otra(s) distinta(s). Es decir, estariamos AUN PEOR que con el dolar, *las elites se habrian descaoplado de los ciudadanos* y se habria quedado los recursos = edad media



He aquí sabiduría del forero sociedadponzi: "Un instrumento que le sirva a la élite-conspiradora desacoplarse de los esclavos cuando ocurra el evento-concienciador".
Instrumentos -> ¿Qué tipo de vector?, sociedadponzi lo asigna a una divisa referenciada al oro para la casta y flotante-referenciada para los esclavos.
Desacoplo -> Sería trasladar la actual flotabilidad existente entre la divisa dolar y otras divisas, a la divisa-oro y la divisa-flotante, y todo esto a nivel "global" (Anglo+EU). Son como las capas del protocolo TCP/IP.

Para que esto ocurra, incluso la élite-conspiradora, necesita tener reglas de juego límpias entre ellos (ya que entre ellos mismos se engañarían), por lo que estoy seguro de que disponen de reglas, procedimientos, vectores de transmisión para iniciar el nuevo juego de forma limpia. ¿Cómo puede la élite-conspiradora tener un instrumento válido entre ellos que califique la nueva estructura social elitista? ¿Cuál es ese instrumento que no se pueda manipular? Ese instrumento debería ser fungible, y con otras muchas propiedades que poseen los metales preciosos (oro/plata esencialmente). ¿podría ser algo que se és? factores genéticos ¿podría ser algo que se posee? Oro, bitcoins, rfid...¿podría ser algo asignado y preestablecido con anterioridad? Una lista con su % de cuota de participación en el nuevo modelo ¿una combinación de las anteriores?
Lo único que se me ocurre es que sea el oro, o incluso mucho mejor la plata (ya que contablemente es más granular y permite mayor afinamiento) o un combinado...

Está claro que o nos montamos en ese vehículo (que tiene pinta de ser una divisa-oro) o poseemos el respaldo primario del vehículo de la libertad (oro/plata y luego veríamos a ver cómo lo apañamos para hacer una conversión óptima).

Otra cosa: Cuando algunos foreros desean el reset del sistema, me he dado cuenta que no desean un derrumbe del mismo sistema (sus personas operativas y la estructura de la misma), sino que lo que desean estos esclavos que solicitan el reset mundial, es que como están tan agobiados de no poder llevar la vida de 2006, pues quieren el reset de la estructura (esto es que purguen a todas las personas que operan la actual estructura del sistema), pero sin que les afecte negativamente y sin destruir la estructura, y tener la oportunidad de trepar en la actual estructura del sistema y seguir con lo que había sin ni siquiera hacer una mínima reforma. Los conscientes (nosotros) deseamos derruir por completo el actual sistema (estructura y operativos) e implementar un nuevo sistema más justo, equilibrado y balanceado para un ¿>70% de la población mundial? Habría muchos problemas, pero desde luego sería un concepto a las antípodas de lo que hay ahora, con la cantidad de gente sufriendo que hay ahora (creo que entendéis lo que trato de explicar).

bertok, hace tiempo te propuse el MMS (o ahora nuevo CDS) como sistema de salud de último recurso (aunque no lo veo en el 2º post). Te comento que este producto lo usan en el tratamiento de potabilización de agua de consumo humano en España, la que sale del grifo (PNE-prEN 938 Productos químicos utilizados para el tratamiento del agua destinada al consumo humano. Clorito sódico. y su uso para agua de grifo).

También habría que ampliar el apartado 5º, donde sería bueno poner un guión inicial de identificación de personas claves, que puede que estén conscientes o no, y ver un hospitality para el nuevo modelo sin que se vuelva loca dicha persona.

PD: También quería citar un post de Tuttle donde explicaba brillántemente en pocas líneas cómo se está ahogando la demanda para que el precio del petróleo lo tengan estabilizado, pero por desgracia no lo encuentro.

PPD: Bertok siento eguarrarte un poco el hilo, aunque veo que es importánte para dar una amplia visión de lo que está pasando e ir conectando puntos para trazar el estrategia/plan de salida/escape y que no nos pille...

PPPD: Saludos y Up!


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

*La inversión extranjera se hunde en la primera mitad del año
*

Frente al discurso triunfalista del Gobierno, que achaca a las reformas la ligera reactivación económica que estamos viviendo, datos como *la debacle de la inversión directa extranjera en España lo desmienten. Como vemos en el gráfico, ha bajado un 56% en el primer semestre respecto al mismo período del pasado año*. Es el peor arranque de año desde 2011, en plena recaída de la Gran Recesión.







Y para rematar el negro panorama las empresas españolas han perdido también el interés por invertir en nuestro mercado, ya que, como vemos en el siguiente gráfico, *la inversión directa española en el exterior ha aumentado un 57% en el primer semestre respecto al pasado año*, siendo también la mayor cifra desde 2011







*Estos datos por sí solos desmienten la pretensión de que la economía española se ha hecho más atractiva gracias a las reformas emprendidas por el Gobierno*. Es evidente que, si fuera así, el efecto sería el contrario: el capital español preferiría invertir aquí y el extranjero acudiría cada vez más.
Y es que, si lo pensamos detenidamente, ¿qué mejoras ha introducido el Gobierno? ¿Subidas de impuestos? ¿Falta de estabilidad regulatoria? ¿Las tarifas eléctricas más caras [casi] de Europa?

Tampoco podemos hablar de que el factor trabajo se haya abaratado en el sector industrial, ya que si bien los costes laborales bajaron ligeramente (a precios constantes) durante los tres últimos años del Gobierno de Zapatero, tras la entrada del nuevo Gobierno han vuelto a subir. Esto lo vemos en el gráfico siguiente, que representa los costes laborales en la industria a precios constantes de 2000.


Sí que ha habido un descenso en los costes laborales de los servicios, pero ello se debe en buena medida al aumento del empleo a tiempo parcial (menores salarios mensuales) y a la creación de empleos de pésima calidad







Mientras, el éxito del Gobierno en vender el fin de la crisis ha provocado que esa mitad del país que apenas la ha sufrido provoque un mini-boom del consumo interno. Esto *ha hundido la balanza por cuenta corriente, provocando que se rompa récord tras récord en la ya inmensa deuda externa que nos aplasta*. En el gráfico vemos cómo la evolución de la balanza corriente (diferencia respecto al año anterior) está actualmente al nivel de los peores momentos de la burbuja (2005-2007)







Entonces, ¿cómo se está financiando todo este agujero? La respuesta la tenemos en el siguiente gráfico, que representa las entradas de dinero por venta de deuda pública al extranjero, que actualmente está en máximos históricos







*Es decir, que el Gobierno está financiando indirectamente ese mini-boom insostenible de consumo aprovechando la bonanza de los mercados para apilar inmensas cantidades de deuda sobre la montaña que ya existía. Y esto, hay que decirlo claramente, es el camino directo al desastre*


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

*En esto consiste la recuperación americana. Todo humo estadístico mientras están aniquilando a la clase media hacia un Elysium descomunal.*













*y vendiendo casa a cascoporro :XX::XX::XX:*


----------



## akalais (5 Sep 2014)

El norteamericano medio ya esta otra vez persiguiendo la zanahoria mientras se habla de la recesion en pasado.
A que me suena esto?

Ni Goebbels lo haria mejor.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

akalais dijo:


> El norteamericano medio ya esta otra vez persiguiendo la zanahoria mientras se habla de la recesion en pasado.
> A que me suena esto?
> 
> Ni Goebbels lo haria mejor.



El mundo va por ahí: polarización de clases sociales, aniquilación de la clase media, .... Bobama se ha dedicado con intensidad a ello.

Pero nos llevan décadas de ventaja: 4 millones de preppers armados hasta los dientes y entrenados en avanzadas técnicas de supervivencia

American Preppers Network - National family survival and preparedness organization : American Preppers Network


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2014)

hackplayers: Breve repaso a distinas técnicas para impedir el reconocimiento facial


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Sep 2014)

Hola gente os dejo a Niall Ferguson, neoliberal y jodidamente brillante puede que no te guste la solución que da pero el diagnostico es clavado.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb63tgXeoqg

saludos


----------



## bubbler (8 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *En esto consiste la recuperación americana. Todo humo estadístico mientras están aniquilando a la clase media hacia un Elysium descomunal.*



Bertok, vaya movimiento últimamente, jijijiji

Aunque ya sé que tu hilo es muy loable, para con tus semejantes (y suponiendo que fuese reactivo en el sentido de preparar a las personas clave en corto plazo de tiempo...) ¿Por qué no abrir un hilo tipo "*Vector Elysium*"?
Podrías analizar la situación actual (en las últimas semanas he observado cómo hay muchos foreros que se preguntan porqué la crisis es tan larga o porqué el precio del petróleo está tan estabilizado...), el objetivo de las élites, sus instrumentos, la estrategia, y al grano: "¿Qué ponderación de vectores de escape hay hacia Elysium (entendiendo que la peli era de gente que estaba viviendo con un standard de vida más que aceptable)?".

Esto supone establecer una clasificación como mínimo de los vectores (mps{oro,plata},cryp{btc,nxt},sdr...), luego cada uno clasificaría ponderadamente sugún su conveniencia...

Tienes muy buenos foreros que te siguen, y en este hilo te sabes desenvolver demasiado bien... Aparte esto se ha convertido en el "Salvame Apocalipsys"... y me gusta :baba:


----------



## akalais (8 Sep 2014)

bubbler dijo:


> Bertok, vaya movimiento últimamente, jijijiji
> 
> Aunque ya sé que tu hilo es muy loable, para con tus semejantes (y suponiendo que fuese reactivo en el sentido de preparar a las personas clave en corto plazo de tiempo...) ¿Por qué no abrir un hilo tipo "*Vector Elysium*"?
> Podrías analizar la situación actual (en las últimas semanas he observado cómo hay muchos foreros que se preguntan porqué la crisis es tan larga o porqué el precio del petróleo está tan estabilizado...), el objetivo de las élites, sus instrumentos, la estrategia, y al grano: "¿Qué ponderación de vectores de escape hay hacia Elysium (entendiendo que la peli era de gente que estaba viviendo con un standard de vida más que aceptable)?".
> ...



Este es hilo mitico por antonomasia, la salvacion de muchos antes de llegar al precipicio.


----------



## bubbler (8 Sep 2014)

akalais dijo:


> Este es hilo mitico por antonomasia, la salvacion de muchos antes de llegar al precipicio.



Si ves que se te derrumba tu entorno, ve a pedir ayuda a este foro; si tienes los hilos identificados no pasarás tan mal trago...


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

bubbler dijo:


> Bertok, vaya movimiento últimamente, jijijiji
> 
> Aunque ya sé que tu hilo es muy loable, para con tus semejantes (y suponiendo que fuese reactivo en el sentido de preparar a las personas clave en corto plazo de tiempo...) ¿Por qué no abrir un hilo tipo "*Vector Elysium*"?
> Podrías analizar la situación actual (en las últimas semanas he observado cómo hay muchos foreros que se preguntan porqué la crisis es tan larga o porqué el precio del petróleo está tan estabilizado...), el objetivo de las élites, sus instrumentos, la estrategia, y al grano: "¿Qué ponderación de vectores de escape hay hacia Elysium (entendiendo que la peli era de gente que estaba viviendo con un standard de vida más que aceptable)?".
> ...



No tengo tiempo, estoy cavando el bunker ::::::

En el hilo hay información de sobra para poder tomar buenas decisiones y llevar una vida buena y no fuera del alcance de tus posibilidades.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 17:23 ----------




akalais dijo:


> Este es hilo mitico por antonomasia, la salvacion de muchos antes de llegar al precipicio.



Las gracias para un ilustre forero que me pidió abrir un hilo así.

Todavía se conecta de vez en cuando, estará censando la temporada de latunes ::::::

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 17:26 ----------

Buena película. La tenéis en inglés en TPB o kickass.

[YOUTUBE]u19oAkC9hVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GDN6kM177tE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## urisamir (10 Sep 2014)

Foreros y foreras;

empiezo a sentirme mal porqué tras unos años de militancia burbujarra, me empiezo a dar cuenta que sin quererlo estoy posiblemente en el vagón de cabeza de los "salvados". Sin propiedad inmobiliaria, eso por encima de todo 

Me da rabia que esté triunfando la tesis darwinista de akguno de mis familiares "tío, no intentes salvar el mundo, sálvate a tí y a las crías; no saltes del tren o ya no volverás a subir"

Os pasa? Al final se trata de una carrera egoísta de supervivencia?? ienso:


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

urisamir dijo:


> Foreros y foreras;
> 
> empiezo a sentirme mal porqué tras unos años de militancia burbujarra, me empiezo a dar cuenta que sin quererlo estoy posiblemente en el vagón de cabeza de los "salvados". Sin propiedad inmobiliaria, eso por encima de todo
> 
> ...



El destino está marcado y sí, la prioridad está en familia y amigos cercanos con los que tengas una buena dosis de complementariedad.

Todavía falta el prime time 8:8:8:

[YOUTUBE]CrUFZrWQRhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Bd29bFppk50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clouda (15 Sep 2014)

*El petróleo Brent cae a mínimos de cotización de los últimos dos años.*

El barril de petróleo de tipo Brent ha llegado a marcar este lunes un precio de solo 96,21 dólares la unidad.


----------



## Atonito (15 Sep 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> *El petróleo Brent cae a mínimos de cotización de los últimos dos años.*
> 
> El barril de petróleo de tipo Brent ha llegado a marcar este lunes un precio de solo 96,21 dólares la unidad.



El precio del brent simplemente esta anticipando lo que en las altas esferas ya es vox populi, se avecina una nueva ola de recesión.

Los tímidos brotes verdes cada vez duran menos, y la artillería pesada de los bancos centrales cada vez tiene menos efecto, se les acaba el tiempo, y tiempo es lo único que quieren conseguir con sus políticas de patadon.

Estamos en plena fase de dientes de sierra de la crisis sistemica, que es tan solo el anticipo de la pendiente definitiva, el colapso del sistema.

Winter is coming...


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

Atonito dijo:


> El precio del brent simplemente esta anticipando lo que en las altas esferas ya es vox populi, se avecina una nueva ola de recesión.
> 
> Los tímidos brotes verdes cada vez duran menos, y la artillería pesada de los bancos centrales cada vez tiene menos efecto, se les acaba el tiempo, y tiempo es lo único que quieren conseguir con sus políticas de patadon.
> 
> ...



El sistema colapsa, en sus timings, pero va colapsando.

En España buena parte de la población ya está el hueso. Un triple dip, por pequeño que fuera y va a ser gigante, no lo aguantaría.

Recomiendo leer la teoría de la Debt-Deflation de Irving Fisher ... para saber el apocalipsis que se avecina en la patria españa

Ahora va en castellano ::

http://www.aliciagiron.com/wp-conte...euda-Deflación-en-las-Grandes-Depresiones.pdf


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

Guanos días, retomamos el hilo propinando un sopapo de realidad a la caterva de manipuladores profesionales e indocumentados que pastan por las amarillentas praderas hispanistaníes.

The road is coming. 

Centeneitor ....

Hacia el abismo: deflación y endeudamiento - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*Hacia el abismo: deflación y endeudamiento*

*Las últimas cifras conocidas de deflación, deuda, crédito a la economía real y morosidad definen un camino inequívoco hacia el abismo*. El IPC de agosto cayó un 0,5% en tasa interanual, algo que no es coyuntural, como decían el Gobierno y sus secuaces en febrero, sino que es el agravamiento de una tendencia de caída de precios. *Un Gobierno de ineptos que se muestra muy ufano de la deflación salarial que han inducido por lo que supone de reducción de costes y mejora de la competitividad, pero tan ignorante que se da cuenta de que el descenso de salarios para conseguir una reducción de costes también disminuye el ingreso agregado de la clase trabajadora, y, en consecuencia, produce un descenso de la demanda y del precio de los bienes y servicios, lo que al final lleva a una caída del producto marginal del trabajo con desempleo*.

Estos analfabetos funcionales desconocen que la forma más efectiva de elevar la demanda agregada y, en consecuencia, la inversión que depende de las expectativas es la redistribución de los ingresos de forma que se eleve la propensión al consumo. ¿Y qué han hecho estos insensatos que nos gobiernan? Justo lo contrario: *elevar la fiscalidad de la clase media y trabajadora y disminuir la de los ricos*. *España tiene hoy la fiscalidad más alta de la OCDE sobre la familia media y la distribución más injusta de la renta y la riqueza de toda la UE*.

Y esto nos lleva al peor de los escenarios posibles. *Aunque exista crédito disponible, la falta de expectativas provocada por su disparatada política hace que no exista demanda para el mismo*. Arthur Laffer acaba de demostrar en un reciente libro (La riqueza de los estados) cómo los mayores impuestos sobre la renta reducen el crecimiento en un 25% y además no incrementan los ingresos fiscales. Toda la política del BCE, que riega de dinero al sistema financiero para que lo preste a la economía productiva, puede ser un fracaso. *En la primera subasta, apenas se ha demandado la mitad del dinero previsto (82.000 millones frente a 150.000)*. Familias y empresas no van a endeudarse porque las incertidumbres son demasiado grandes. La mayor parte acabará dedicándose a la especulación porque el BCE no tiene mecanismo alguno para impedirlo. 

*Por otro lado, el saneamiento de la banca dista mucho de haberse terminado a pesar de los más de 300.000 millones que nos lleva costando a los contribuyentes*. *La morosidad oficial asciende ya al 13,5%, que es más o menos la mitad de la morosidad real* que, en cifras absolutas, supera los 330.000 millones de euros. Y luego el endeudamiento. No solo es que Rajoy haya batido todos los récords conocidos endeudándose a una velocidad doble que la del indigente mental, es que este mentiroso compulsivo del que no se conoce ni una sola verdad ni una buena obra afirmaba muy serio antes de las elecciones que “es un disparate gastar más de lo que se ingresa”. Desde entonces, y pese a los recortes sociales (un 13% desde 2011) y a las brutales subidas de impuestos, nunca en la historia económica de España la deuda pública había aumentado tanto en tan poco tiempo.

*PIB nominal, PIB real y deflactor del PIB 
*
Para entender bien cómo la deflación está afectando a nuestra economía, es necesario comprender las diferencias entre PIB nominal y PIB real primero, y su cociente, que se denomina deflactor del PIB. El PIB es la suma del valor final de la totalidad de bienes y servicios producidos en el interior de las fronteras geográficas de un país a lo largo de un periodo dado. Se denomina nominal cuando ese valor final está calculado a precios de mercado y real cuando está calculado a precios constantes referidos a un año base.

*El PIB real no es una magnitud representativa de la realidad: afirmar que el PIB real ha crecido tanto o cuanto no significa absolutamente nada*. ¿Y qué tenemos entonces? Que la economía española no está creciendo, sino cayendo

El deflactor del PIB es un índice que mide las variaciones de precios de todos los bienes y servicios producidos en una economía. La diferencia con el IPC es que este solo incluye una muestra representativa de los bienes y servicios consumidos por una familia media. Como la Contabilidad Nacional mide el PIB a precios corrientes y a precios constantes, el cálculo del deflactor es inmediato: basta dividir el PIB nominal por el PIB real. ¿Y qué tiene que ver esto con lo que está pasando hoy en nuestra economía? Pues todo, porque *en una situación de deflación como la nuestra hoy el PIB real no es una magnitud representativa de la realidad, en el supuesto de que la valoración de sus componentes fuera correcta, lo que no es el caso ni de lejos en España desde 2008. Es el PIB nominal. Por tanto, el afirmar que el PIB real ha crecido tanto o cuanto no significa absolutamente nada*.

¿Y qué tenemos entonces? *Que la economía española no está creciendo, sino cayendo. Veamos las cifras: en el primer trimestre de este año, el PIB real creció según las cifras manipuladas dadas por el Gobierno un 0,5% en tasa interanual, pero como el deflactor del PIB fue del -0,6% del PIB nominal –es decir, la suma de los valores finales de todos los bienes y servicios producidos en España en ese primer trimestre medidos a precios de mercado– en realidad cayó un -0,1 % en tasa interanual. No creció ni el 0,5% ni nada. En el segundo trimestre el PIB real oficial habría crecido un 0,6 % y el deflactor un -0,2 %, o sea, un crecimiento del PIB nominal del 0,3 % para el primer semestre, ¡la cuarta parte de la cifra oficial!
*
Y lo más importante, ¿qué está pasando en el tercer trimestre? *Pues que con un IPC del -0,4 % en julio y del -0,5% en agosto, el deflactor puede haberse ido al -1%, y en consecuencia el tan cacareado crecimiento se ha ido al garete, total y absolutamente*. A medida que se conocen más datos del tercer trimestre, la situación está empeorando, el consumo y la inversión se están desinflando, el índice de producción industrial de julio cayó un 3% con una clara tendencia al descenso –igual que ocurre en el sector servicios, donde las pernoctaciones en hoteles caen con fuerza y las afiliaciones a la Seguridad Social se desaceleran–. No hemos entrado en la senda de la recuperación como afirma falsamente el Banco de España, sino todo lo contrario. Igual que cuando crean dos puestos de trabajo de 10 horas semanales mientras se destruye uno de 40, afirman que se está creando empleo cuando la realidad es justamente la contraria: siguen destruyéndose decenas de miles de horas de trabajo.

*El efecto de la deflación sobre la deuda
*
La combinación de deuda y deflación fue, como demostraron Ben Bernanke, el expresidente de la Reserva Federal, y sus colaboradores del Departamento de Economía de la Universidad de Princeton, la causa esencial de la Gran Depresión. Evidenciaron cómo esta combinación letal fue la que convirtió una recesión no demasiado severa en una gran depresión. *Cuando en un país fuertemente endeudado –la deuda total de España, pública y privada, supera ya el 450% del PIB, una cifra realmente monstruosa– se produce una deflación, se hace mucho más difícil tanto para las empresas, las familias como para la banca y el Gobierno el pago de la deuda, porque el país se empobrece y porque los tipos de interés efectivos se elevan*.

El que el país se empobrece ya lo he explicado. El PIB nominal, que es lo que mide el valor de los bienes y servicios a precios de mercado, cae, y el PIB real, que es el que manejan el Gobierno y sus secuaces, no significa absolutamente nada, ya que el valor de los bienes y servicios se contabiliza con unos niveles de precios ficticios. Y que los tipos de interés suben también puede verse fácilmente. Si una familia está pagando por una hipoteca un 2% de interés y la inflación es del 3%, el tipo de interés real es negativo (-1%). Pero si la inflación es del -0,5%, el tipo de interés real que está pagando es del 2,5%. Es decir, un aumento de los desequilibrios: por un lado, es más difícil devolver la deuda porque somos más pobres, y, por el otro, los tipos de interés reales se incrementan significativamente. 

Pero es que además nuestra deuda no para de crecer. Seguimos gastando por encima de nuestras posibilidades. *Midiendo la deuda total, es decir, lo que de verdad se debe o pasivos en circulación, esta ha aumentado desde finales de 2011 hasta el primer trimestre de 2014 en 465.835 millones, que compara con los 253.171 millones la deuda PDE (según protocolo de déficit excesivo) una convención contable de los burócratas de Bruselas*. La deuda total de las AA.PP. asciende ya a más de 1,4 billones de euros, una cifra que arruina definitivamente el futuro de varias generaciones de españoles. 

Curiosamente, la relación entre deuda total y deuda PDE era en 2011 de 1,29, mientras que con Rajoy la relación entre incremento deuda total e incremento deuda PDE es de 1,84. ¿Y qué quiere decir esto? *Pues muy sencillo: que están ocultando deuda PDE por más de 100.000 millones de euros. ¡Y Eurostat sin molestarse en investigar!*

Pero es que este año la situación no solo sigue igual. Sigue peor. *El endeudamiento alcanza ya los 65.000 millones de euros, 5.000 millones más que el año pasado, y el endeudamiento autonómico, que gracias a la irresponsabilidad de Rajoy y Montoro ha crecido al 15,7% interanual hasta los 228.234 millones, empezando, cómo no, por Cataluña, que lleva recibidos ya de Rajoy 37.000 millones de euros adicionales*, un auténtico escándalo, mientras reducen gasto social, infraestructuras, becas comedor y de las generales. ¿Por qué se han tenido que endeudar en 5.000 millones más? Realmente es que no hay por dónde cogerlos.

Y por si todo esto fuera poco, una vez pinchado el bluff de la mejora del sector exterior, *la deuda externa sufre la mayor subida desde que se inició la crisis al situarse en 1,64 billones*, cuyas responsables principales han sido las AA.PP., pues su endeudamiento supera ya al del sector bancario. 

Es decir, la economía improductiva, el despilfarro, el nepotismo y la corrupción institucional y personal son la causa no ya de nuestra ruina, sino de la ruina de varias generaciones de españoles. Del cambio de una estructura social con una potente clase media heredada del general Franco a una tercermundista donde la clase media está desapareciendo, con el grueso de la población viviendo con dificultades de llegar a fin de mes, con un 5% de ricos cada vez más ricos porque imponen sus condiciones a la oligarquía política, y dos millones de enchufados púbicos con salarios que doblan la media del sector privado.

Pero lo peor de todo es que no solo han destruido la mejor estructura social que jamás había tenido este país, y que costó sangre, sudor y lágrimas el construir; es que han robado el futuro de las próximas generaciones. *A día de hoy más de un 50% de los jóvenes no encuentra trabajo*, pero la mayoría de la gente piensa erróneamente que es una situación temporal. Se equivoca totalmente: *más de la mitad de la juventud no encontrará trabajo o solo firmará contratos basura en toda su vida. No es coyuntural, es estructural*. La casta política ha destruido las expectativas para varias generaciones. Me decía el director de una gran escuela de ingenieros de Madrid que, de los alumnos que hoy terminan los estudios de Ingeniería y Arquitectura en España, la mitad no se coloca, algo que jamás había ocurrido en el pasado. Y la otra mitad lo hace con sueldos de miseria.

*Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor*. Por ello tengan una cosa muy clara: o somos capaces de destruir los partidos de la Transición, su modelo de Estado y su sistema oligárquico, o ellos nos destruirán a nosotros, a nuestros hijos y a los hijos de nuestros hijos. Y ni siquiera somos capaces de reaccionar para defender a nuestros hijos, cuyo porvenir les está siendo arrebatado por unos canallas a quienes no les tiembla el pulso para reducir el dinero de las becas pero no eliminan ni uno solo de los miles de coches oficiales –¿en qué país del planeta un ayuntamiento como el de Madrid tiene 280 coches oficiales asignados, todos los concejales con chófer y dos asesores y cualquier mindundi con mando?– ni los inmensos privilegios de una clase ociosa que está vampirizando a este desgraciado país. *Creo que nuestros hijos nos juzgarán muy duramente por nuestra inacción y nuestra cobardía*


----------



## John Nash (22 Sep 2014)

Vete a explicar a un liberal como HdS o JR Rallo que la deflación es mala. Jamas se les has visto tanto el plumero de amaterismo económico como en este tema.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

John Nash dijo:


> Vete a explicar a un liberal como HdS o JR Rallo que la deflación es mala. Jamas se les has visto tanto el plumero de amaterismo económico como en este tema.



La deflación es fuego purificador contra el status quo establecido de latrocinio y expolio con el que los castuzos someten a la sociedad civil.

La transición es dura para todos aquellos que viven sobreapalancados a costa de los demás.

Back to the mean


----------



## John Nash (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La deflación es fuego purificador contra el status quo establecido de latrocinio y expolio con el que los castuzos someten a la sociedad civil.
> 
> La transición es dura para todos aquellos que viven sobreapalancados a costa de los demás.
> 
> Back to the mean



Si asi fuera, los que lo aplauden y justifican que son principalmente los que han organizado el caos harían lo posible por evitarlo pero no es asi. Sé que a la larga es insostenible pero a corto plazo (como no?) la casta global esta compensando así la bajada de tipos y mantiene sus margenes rentistas mientras a su alrededor cunde la miseria generalizada dejando yermos los otrora civilizados Estados naciones.
Esta deflación esta siendo planificada y estructurada por los mismos que organizaron las desregulaciones de la finanza y el sistema piramidal de deuda. Es una puta perversión.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Sep 2014)

Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor. Esto no se arreglará, solo irá a peor.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (22 Sep 2014)

Y doy fe en mi empresa.

De una buena primavera, a un maliismo verano, a un comienzo de otoño pesimo.

Miedo me da el invierno.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Sep 2014)

*Y octubre a la vuelta de la esquina...*


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)




----------



## BRAXTON (22 Sep 2014)

La prueba de que todo está a puntito es la cortina de humo catalufa...como ha dicho Anguita: "lo que dice Felipe va a misa".

Tienen que mantener a la masa mirando para otro lado.

Frau Merkel vino a reclamar el cumplimiento del memorando firmado en tiempos del "sabio de León"...

No hay más plazo para recortar lo gordo...y el PEPOE SOLO TIENE UNA RECETA QUE YA NO FUNCIONA.


----------



## El Promotor (22 Sep 2014)

Un poco de fuego purificador en este hilo-bunker infectado de burbumoris agoreros.

*España recibe la cifra récord de 45,4 millones de turistas hasta agosto

Los nuevos modelos de coches elevan un 14% la producción española

Las ventas empresariales se incrementan un 2,1% en julio*







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Sep 2014)

Creo que DROGUI os está jodiendo la NEP...

Coches subvencionados...turistas de litrona y cartón de vino...exportaciones de bajísimo valor añadido...

HISPANISTÁN ...ese gran emporio modelo de modelos...

Pobre Europa si un estado fallido como lo es Hispanistán es el modelo a seguir...a Renzi casí se le luxa la mandíbula.


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2014)

Sigo diciendo que como este invierno sea duro... Me veo viajando al pueblo a por troncos de madera todos los fines de semana...

Total quebrada, Rockefeler invirtiendo en renovables, libia, argelia, Rusia y Ukrania un polvorín. Los americanos rodeando Europa con sus petroleros y Gaseros con su mierda del Fracking a precios desorbitados, el Euro-Dolar en caída libre.... Y Draghi desbordado.

Que dios nos pille confesaos.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2014)

Miedo, pañal, por la pata abajo, ....

[YOUTUBE]9HUb-lb_BOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NO24XmP1c5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MisterWhite (24 Sep 2014)

Esto no es debacle del pueblo español. Esto es la desaparicion definitiva y total de Europa como civilizacion. Sera como la invasion de Roma por los barbaros, solo que al menos los barbaros eran europeos. Esta vez la chusma sovietica engullira la mitad oriental, y la chusma mora engullira la mitad occidental (ya van al 50%).

Y todo gracias a una plaga de rojos de mierda como el que ha abierto el hilo y todos los que le agradecen (vivo reflejo de la mayoria actual del pais).


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2014)

uuuufffffff

Colapso mundial inminente | Radio Gramsci


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> uuuufffffff
> 
> Colapso mundial inminente | Radio Gramsci



No confundir, como me ha pasado a mí, a Juan Laborda con Angel Laborda, que es el que escribía en El País y era el jefe de Funcas, y teniamos un hilo por aquí...por cierto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/27322-perlas-de-tribuna-coyuntura-nacional-pais-angel-laborda.html


----------



## El Promotor (26 Sep 2014)

Una rápida pasada aérea sobre el principal bunker burbumori...

*El PIB de EEUU se acelera al 4,6%*







... y hasta la próxima.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

No hagas el ridículo, te viene grande venir a este hilo.

Piérdete.


----------



## Clouda (26 Sep 2014)

Los burbumoris los noto un poquito tristes, es mucho tiempo ya sin noticias apocalipticas... ni datos que comentar que hagan pensar en el mad max. la verdad que la cuesta de septiembre se les esta haciendo un poco pesada, veremos que ocurre en octubre.

A bertok se le ve con desasociego.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Sep 2014)

La pena es que cuando lluevan las ostias de verdad toda esta escoria, la hez de la hez, no estará ya aquí para recibirlas...

Las garrapatas de mi perro tienen mas dignidad que vosotros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Sep 2014)

Estimado Sr.Promotor

Se le lleva esperando en el hilo de la inminente quiebra de Total, sea tan amable.


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2014)

Pues Promotol.. Cada día que pasa el futuro de Europa es mas negro. Y el de España .. Muy complicado. Estamos muy cerca de varias guerras, y al final alguna nos va a pillar.

Y las crisis pueden ser grandes, apocalípticas o de dinero... Pero una guerra es peor que cualquier crisis.


----------



## Clouda (27 Sep 2014)

Todo en esta vida puede ocurrir, guerras ya las hay en paises arabes y del tercer mundo pero una guerra de gran envergadura lo veo muy dificil, lo digo por el DMA (destrucción mutua asegurada) Rusia tiene unos misiles nucleares sin parangón en el mundo y sus fronteras son las que mejor protegidas estan gracias a sus sistemas antiaéreos que son los más sofisticados que existen.

La paja mental de una guerra OTAN vs Rusia/China solo puede ser imaginada en vuestras cabezas y en los videojuegos, espero que de ahi no salga.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2014)

*Spain road to the cliff*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-26/peak-debt-why-keynesian-money-printers-are-done

*Peak Debt - Why The Keynesian Money Printers Are Done*

Bloomberg has a story today on the faltering of Draghi’s latest scheme to levitate Europe’s somnolent socialist economies by means of a new round of monetary juice called *TLTRO - $1.3 trillion in essentially zero cost four-year funding to European banks on the condition that they expand their business loan books*. Using anecdotes from Spain, the piece perhaps inadvertently highlights all that is wrong with the entire central bank money printing regime that is now extirpating honest finance nearly everywhere in the world.

On the one hand, the initial round of TLTRO takedowns came in at only $100 billion compared to the $200 billion widely expected. *It seems that Spanish banks, like their counterparts elsewhere in Europe, are finding virtually no demand among small and medium businesses for new loans*.

Many small and medium-sized businesses are wary of the offers from banks as European Central Bank President Draghi prepares to pump more cash into the financial system to boost prices and spur growth. *The reticence in Spain suggests demand for credit may be as much of a problem as the supply*.

*The monthly flow of new loans of as much as 1 million euros for as much as a year — a type of credit typically used by small and medium-sized companies — is still down by two-thirds in Spain from a 2007 peak*, according to Bank of Spain data.

On the other hand, *Spain’s sovereign debt has rallied to what are truly stupid heights - with the 10-year bond hitting a 2.11% yield yesterday (compared to 7% + just 24 months ago)*. The explanation for these parallel developments is that the hedge fund speculators in peripheral sovereign debt do not care about actual expansion of the Spanish or euro area economies that is implicit in Draghi’s targeted promotion of business lending (whether healthy and sustainable, or not). They are simply braying that “T” for targeted LTRO is not enough; they demand outright sovereign debt purchases by the ECB - that is, Bernanke style QE and are quite sure they will get it. That’s why they are front-running the ECB and buying the Spanish bond. It is a patented formula and hedge fund speculators have been riding it to fabulous riches for many years now.

But don’t call these central bankers crooked patsies - they are just dimwitted public servants trying to grind jobs and growth out of the only tool they have. Namely, buying government debt and other existing financial assets in the hopes that the resulting flow of liquidity into the financial markets and the sub-economic price of money and debt will encourage more borrowing and more growth. This is the core axiom of today’s unholy alliance between financial speculators and central bank policy apparatchiks.

Stated differently, *today’s Spanish anecdote is just another proof that central banks are pushing on a string; that is, aggressively and incessantly pumping money into financial markets even though the result is wildly inflated asset prices, not expanded business activity*. But as is always the case with central bank created financial bubbles, the beneficiaries are happy to pocket the windfalls while the apparatchiks blunder on - pretending not to notice the drastic financial distortions, malinvestments and mis-pricings all around them.

Admittedly, Draghi is one of the dimmer tools in the shed of today’s central banking line-up. But surely even this monetary marionette might possibly wonder about a 2% Spanish bond yield. *After all, virtually nothing has changed there since Spain’s 2012 fiscal and economic crisis. The nation’s unemployment rate is still above 20%, national output is still 7% below where it was six years ago and soaring government debt will soon slice through the 100% of GDP mark*.













Moreover, *Spain is still saddled with the wreckage of a massively bloated development and construction industry, its government is led by corrupt fools who apparently believe their own lies about “recovery”, and its most prosperous province is next for secession voting*.













Needless to say, Draghi and his compatriots in Frankfurt have no clue that they are being played for fools by the carry trade gamblers who have piled into peripheral debt ever since the ECB chairman’s foolish “anything it takes” pronouncement. Yet it is only a matter of time before the growing German political revolt triggers a day or reckoning. When it becomes clear that Germany has vetoed once and for all a massive spree of government debt buying by the ECB, it will be katie-bar-the-door time. The violent scramble of speculators out of Spanish, Italian, Portuguese etc. debt will be a day of infamy for the ECB and today’s destructive central banking regime generally.

But pending that it might also be wondered why the apparatchiks who run our central banks seem to believe that the capacity of households and businesses to carry debt is virtually unlimited—–that there is no such thing as “peak debt” or a law of diminishing returns with respect to the impact of cumulative borrowing on economic activity. Thus, *the Bloomberg article notes that the total stock of Spanish business loans (above $1m) is almost 470 billion euros or 25% below the 2008 record of 1.87 trillion euros. The implication is that there is plenty of room for lending to “recover”—-the exact predicate behind Draghi’s program*.

But as shown below, that glib assumption simply ignores the history of what has gone before—-namely, that the temporary prosperity leading up to the 2008 financial crisis was a one-time Keynesian parlor trick that used up the available balance sheet headroom and then some. It resulted in a collision with “peak debt” that has fundamentally changed the macro- economic dynamics.

*In the case of non-financial business debt, for example, the balance outstanding soared by a factor if 4X in Spain during the 9-year construction and investment boom that preceded the crash. About one-fourth of that unsustainable debt explosion has been liquidated since 2009, but even then business debt has grown at a CAGR of 8.0% since 2000—-a rate significantly higher than Spain 3.5% rate of nominal GDP growth over that 14-year period*.







Likewise, household debt nearly doubled as a share of GDP in the 7 year boom before the financial crisis. The household debt ratio has now backed off marginally, but relative to history and the rest of the world it is still unsustainably high. *The idea that there is major headroom for a robust recovery of household borrowing is simply wrong. Indeed, Spanish household debt today would amount to $14 trillion on a US scale GDP—a level that is 20% higher than the unsustainable burden still being lugged around by main street households in shop-until-you-drop America*.







Needless to say, Spain is but a microcosm of a worldwide condition under which maniacal money printers in the central banks are smacking up against peak debt in their domestic economies. As shown in the graph below, outside of Germany the debt disease has been universal. During the eight years after the turn of the century, the leverage ratio for all industrial economies combined ex-Germany—-that is, total public and private credit outstanding relative to GDP—rose from 260% to 390% of GDP. That incremental debt burden in round terms amounted to about $50 trillion.

And despite all the official palaver about how economies have sobered up and begun to delever—-the data make clear that nothing of the kind has happened. Owing to massive expansion of government borrowing and debt ratios since 2009, total credit outstanding has now soared to 430 percent of GDP for the ex-Germany industrialized world. This figure is so far off the historical charts that it could not have even been imagined 15 years ago when worldwide central banks went all-in for money printing.







Nevertheless they have continued to push on a string. At the turn of the century, the six major central banks had combined balance sheets of $2 trillion. Today the figure is $16 trillion and is therefore 8X larger. That compares to world GDP growth of about 2X during the same period.







Self-evidently, all the major economies are saturated with debt. Accordingly, central bank balance sheet expansion has lost its Keynesian magic entirely. Now the great sea of freshly minted liquidity simply fuels the carry trades as gamblers everywhere load up with any asset that generates a yield or short-run capital gain, and fund these bloated positions with cheap options and repo style finance.

But here’s the obvious thing. *Central banks can’t normalize interest rates - that is, allow the money markets to rise off the zero-bound - without triggering a violent unwind of the carry trades on which today’s massive asset inflation is built*. On the other hand, they can no longer stimulate GDP growth, either, because the credit expansion channel to the main street economy of households and business is blocked by the reality of peak debt.

So they end up like the pathetic Mario Draghi - energetically pounding square pegs into round holes without a clue as to the financial conflagration lurking just around the corner. Yes, the era of Keynesian money printing is over and done. But don’t wait for the small lady at the Fed to sing, either.


----------



## John Nash (27 Sep 2014)

Debías abrir un hilo con este articulo de zerohedge aunque eso implique traducir algunas partes. Hasta zerohedge nos tiene calados.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Sep 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> Los burbumoris los noto un poquito tristes, es mucho tiempo ya sin noticias apocalipticas... ni datos que comentar que hagan pensar en el mad max. la verdad que la cuesta de septiembre se les esta haciendo un poco pesada, veremos que ocurre en octubre.
> 
> A bertok se le ve con desasociego.



Hay muchos nervios entre los profetas del hundimiento, mi buen amigo.

El apocalipsis redentor era para antes de ayer y no termina de llegar, como habían prometido a la grey burbumori.

Y eso provoca que la posición de visionarios oficiales del foro que tienen algunos empiece a ser cuestionada muy seriamente por parte de sus fanatizados seguidores sedientos de desastres.

El fin del ciclo catastrofista flota en el enrarecido ambiente de este antro.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Sep 2014)

Abenomics...droguinomics...fedinomics...


:bla:


La vaca se muere...no hay leche para todos.

Los mas débiles...kaput


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2014)

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM
*
[YOUTUBE]ZsB__eq9b5U[/YOUTUBE]

También a partir del min 5 y podéis ver a la rubia )))

[YOUTUBE]j6Nn18p-CpA[/YOUTUBE]

El documental del que habla "Meltdown America" lo tenéis en TPB. Seguramente también lo encontréis en Kickass pero no lo he comprobado

Muy recomendable burs


----------



## ignacio28 (27 Sep 2014)

os sabeis el cuento de pedro y el lobo? :bla:


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Sep 2014)

ignacio28 dijo:


> os sabeis el cuento de pedro y el lobo? :bla:





Spoiler



Creo que al final el lobo viene y se come a todas las ovejas...


----------



## sirpask (28 Sep 2014)

Joder, el articulo de Zerohedge es demoledor... El que dependa del Estado para sobrevivir... putas putas.


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...xplains-why-take-concerns-permabear-seriously

*"The Ingredients Of A Market Crash": John Hussman Explains "Why Take The Concerns Of A Permabear Seriously"*

Why take the concerns of a “permabear” seriously?

The inclination to ignore these concerns is understandable based on the fact that I’ve proved fallible in the half-cycle advance since 2009. That’s fine – my objective isn’t to convert anyone to our own investment discipline or encourage them to abandon their own. Somebody will have to hold equities through the completion of this cycle, and it’s best to include those who have thoughtfully chosen to accept the historical risks of a passive investment strategy, and those who have at least evaluated our concerns and dismissed them. The reality is that my reputation as a “permabear” is entirely an artifact of two specific elements since the 2009 low, but that miscasting may not become completely clear until we observe a material retreat in valuations coupled with an early improvement in market internals.

For those who understand and appreciate our work, I discuss these two elements frequently because a) I think it’s important to be open about those challenges and to detail how we’ve addressed them, and b) it’s becoming urgent to clarify why we view present conditions as extraordinarily hostile, and to distinguish these conditions from others that – despite an increasingly overvalued market – our current methods would have embraced or at least tolerated more than we demonstrated in real-time.

For us, the half-cycle since 2009 has involved the resolution of two challenges.

The first: despite anticipating the 2007-2009 collapse, the timing of my decision to stress-test our methods against Depression-era data – and to make our methods robust to those outcomes – could hardly have been worse. In the interim of that “two data sets” uncertainty, we missed what in hindsight was the best opportunity in this cycle to respond to a material retreat in valuations coupled with early improvement in market internals (a constructive opportunity that we eagerly embraced in prior market cycles, and attempted to embrace in late-2008 after a 40% market plunge).

The second: I underestimated the extent to which yield-seeking speculation in response to quantitative easing would so persistently defer a key historical regularity: that extreme overvalued, overbought, overbullish market conditions typically end with tragic market losses. Those extremes have now been stretched, uncorrected, for the longest span in history, including the late-1990’s bubble advance. My impression is that the completion of the present market cycle will only be worse as a result.

The ensemble approach we introduced in 2010 resolved our “two-data sets” challenge, and was more effective in classifying market return/risk profiles than the methods that gave us a nice reputation by 2009, but our value-conscious focus gave us a tendency to exit overvalued bubble periods too early. During the late-1990’s, observing that stock prices were persistently advancing despite historically overvalued conditions, we introduced a set of “overlays” that restricted our defensive response to overvalued conditions, provided that certain observable supports were present. These generally related to an aspect of market action that I called trend uniformity. In the speculative advance of recent years, we ultimately re-introduced variants of those overlays to our present ensemble approach.

As I observed in June, the adaptations we’ve made in recent years have addressed both of these challenges. See the section “Lessons from the Recent Half-Cycle” in Formula for Market Extremes to understand the nature of these adaptations. When we examine the cumulative progress of the stock market in periods we classify as having flat or negative return/risk profiles (and that also survive the overlays), the chart looks like the bumpy downward slope of a mountain. Present conditions are worse, because they feature both a negative estimated return/risk profile and negative trend uniformity on our measures. The cumulative progress of the stock market under these conditions – representing less than 5% of history – looks like the stairway to hell, and captures periods of negative market returns even during the bull market period since 2009. The chart below shows cumulative S&P 500 total returns (log scale) restricted to this subset of history. The flat sideways sections are periods where other return/risk classifications were in effect than what we observe today







Though we’ve validated our present methods of classifying market return/risk profiles in both post-war and Depression-era data, in “holdout” validation data, and even in data since 2009, there’s no assurance they’ll be effective in the current or future instances. As value-conscious, historically-informed investors, we remain convinced that the lessons of history are still relevant. Our efforts have centered on embodying those lessons in our discipline.

While all of these considerations are incorporated into our approach, we’ve had little opportunity to demonstrate the impact we expect over the course of the market cycle. Applied to a century of historical market evidence, including data from the present market cycle, we’re convinced that the adaptations we’ve made have addressed what we needed to address.

Our concerns at present mirror those that we expressed at the 2000 and 2007 peaks, as we again observe an overvalued, overbought, overbullish extreme that is now coupled with a clear deterioration in market internals, a widening of credit spreads, and a breakdown in our measures of trend uniformity. These negative conditions survive every restriction that we’ve implemented in recent years that might have reduced our defensiveness at various points in this cycle.

*My sense is that a great many speculators are simultaneously imagining some clear exit signal, or the ability to act on some “tight stop” now that the primary psychological driver of speculation – Federal Reserve expansion of quantitative easing – is coming to a close. Recall 1929, 1937, 1973, 1987, 2001, and 2008. History teaches that the market doesn’t offer executable opportunities for an entire speculative crowd to exit with paper profits intact. Hence what we call the Exit Rule for Bubbles: you only get out if you panic before everyone else does.
*
Meanwhile, with European Central Bank assets no greater than they were in 2008, and more fiscally stable European countries quite unwilling to finance the deficits of unstable ones, the ECB has far more barriers to sustained large-scale action than Draghi’s words reveal. Moreover, to the extent that the ECB intends to buy asset-backed securities (ABS), which have a relatively small market in Europe, the primary effect (much like the mortgage bubble in the U.S.) will be to encourage the creation of very complex, financially engineered, and ultimately really junky ABS securities that can be foisted on the public balance sheet. Watch. In any event, even if such monetary interventions continue indefinitely, I have no doubt that we’ll have the opportunity to respond more constructively at points where we don’t observe upward pressure on risk-premiums and extensive deterioration in market internals.

*I should be clear that market peaks often go through several months of top formation, so the near-term remains uncertain. Still, it has become urgent for investors to carefully examine all risk exposures. When extreme valuations on historically reliable measures, lopsided bullishness, and compressed risk premiums are joined by deteriorating market internals, widening credit spreads, and a breakdown in trend uniformity, it’s advisable to make certain that the long position you have is the long position you want over the remainder of the market cycle. As conditions stand, we currently observe the ingredients of a market crash.*


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2014)

*Octubre y tal*


----------



## El Promotor (1 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Octubre y tal*



Pues eso.

*La actividad industrial repunta en septiembre y suma diez meses al alza

PMI manufacturero Espaa septiembre 52,6 vs 52,2 anterior*

Octubre y tal.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2014)

Tito Celente a partir del minuto 6

[YOUTUBE]R_YWp3EuPTE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 21:39 ----------

Pedazo de artículo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

El momento de los Tipos Duros - Rankia

*El momento de los Tipos Duros*

No hace mucho leí un artículo de un conocido analista de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, en el que dibujaba una realidad de cuento de hadas para la economía de Estados Unidos basada en una interpretación sui géneris del dilema de Triffin. Se trata de un discurso convincente, trufado de medias verdades y de medias mentiras que luego los mass media difunden por todo el globo para intentar confundir al personal. Según él, la economía norteamericana va “viento en popa y a toda vela” porque el PIB vuelve a crecer con fuerza, porque el paro baja, la inflación está controlada y porque no se atisban subidas de tipos de interés en un futuro cercano. Asimismo, nuestro analista aprobaba las medidas de reducción del déficit público puestas en marcha por la administración Obama que le han allanado el camino a la FED para dejar de imprimir dinero a través de los QE. Es una política que está obteniendo muy buenos resultados… –decía-; ya que al reforzar la cotización del dólar se ejerce “un efecto llamada” sobre los capitales que emigraron a los países emergentes al comienzo de la Gran Recesión. Y eso es muy bueno para algunas bolsas, claro está…

Mientras lo leía; o mejor dicho, mientras leía ese panfleto… Me acordé del diagnóstico que Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, de XTB, lanzó hace un par de años. En unas circunstancias parecidas a las actuales en el que la mejora de la mayoría de los indicadores macro sugería el fin de la recesión, el Sr. Rodríguez apostó por una recuperación vigorosa de la economía estadounidense que fortalecería al dólar y pondría fin de una vez por todas al rally de los metales preciosos (también descartó otra ronda de flexibilización cuantitativa). Personalmente, sus análisis me dejaron “patitieso”. Pues cuando rascas un poco en cómo se confeccionan *los indicadores macro relacionados con el paro, la inflación y el PIB, te das cuenta de que están muy manipulados. No reflejan el estado real de la economía. Si no nos hiciéramos trampas al solitario, sabríamos que la tasa de paro norteamericana sobrepasa el 20%; la inflación oscila entre el 5 y el 6% y que la información reportada por el PIB tiene muy poca credibilidad*. Del mismo modo, a los de XTB tampoco parecía importarles el efecto perverso que sobre el consumo tiene la caída de los salarios, ni el tamaño de una deuda pública desbocada que amenaza la estabilidad de las finanzas mundiales. Pertenecen a ese mundo de hedge funds siempre alcistas que interpretan los datos según su conveniencia. Daniel Lacalle hace lo mismo cuando habla del fracking y José Carlos Díez otro tanto cuando proclama a los cuatro vientos que desde el comienzo de la crisis Estados Unidos ha creado varios millones de empleos (olvidando misteriosamente que el número total de horas laborales trabajadas se mantiene plano).

Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, Daniel Lacalle, José Carlos Díez e incluso Juan Ignacio Crespo, son tipos brillantes a los que siempre leo y escucho con atención. Pero qué diablos: ¡también son un poco tahúres! Nunca puedes creértelos del todo. En el caso de Miguel Ángel sus pronósticos fueron vapuleados por la FED cuando al cabo de unos días Bernanke lanzó el QE3… Lo cuál impulsó la cotización del oro hasta los 1800$/oz. Y entonces: ¿qué pasó?; ¿es que no se estaba saliendo de la recesión? Vaya, vaya, vaya… Lo que muchos analistas no terminan de concebir es que no se puede aflojar un sistema Ponzi. Así que en un momento dado, las autoridades monetarias tienen que decidir entre dejar que el sistema se autorregule o inyectar más liquidez para sujetar en corto los intereses de la deuda.

*Interpretando a Triffin
*
Hoy, como ayer, vuelven los cantos de sirena… El asunto de si Estados Unidos está creciendo o no es muy complejo. No lo tengo nada claro; y sí lo hace, habría que saber “¿por qué?”. De todos modos, *lo que sí sabemos es que el resto del mundo crece muy poco y que Europa no crece nada*. Quizá por eso, los países de la Unión Europea han añadido al cálculo del PIB las actividades ilícitas procedentes del narcotráfico y la prostitución. Si hace unos años me hubieran dicho que el gobierno de Mariano Rajoy intentaría consolidar el crecimiento con las aportaciones de los camellos, los yonquis y las prostitutas –estimado en un 0’9% del PIB-, no lo hubiera creído posible… Del mismo modo, las agencias federales estadounidenses agrupadas en el Economic Classification Policy Comittee (ECPC), acaban de lanzar una propuesta sorprendente que todavía tiene que ser aceptada; a saber, que el país incluya en el PIB las importaciones de los productos patrios que sus multinacionales fabrican en China. Por ejemplo: si Apple ensambla iPhones en Asia para el mercado norteamericano, los burócratas del ECPC pretenden que esas importaciones consoliden en el PIB nacional. Lo cuál nos llevaría a una situación de lo más rocambolesca; ya que esos iPhones impulsarían tanto el Producto Interior Bruto de Estados Unidos como de China.

Estos tejemanejes ponen de relieve que la economía mundial no va a ninguna parte. Aunque tampoco hay de qué preocuparse, ¿no? Siempre saldrá algún político o analista que evitará esos engorrosos detalles para decirnos que todo marcha divinamente.

Y ahora recuperemos a Triffin… *El economista belga decía que cuando las recesiones se internacionalizan, la Reserva Federal actúa como prestamista de última instancia e imprime dólares para inyectar liquidez en el sistema. Con ese dinero los yanquis se van de compras por todo el mundo… De este modo, la fuerte demanda de materias primas, manufacturas y demás productos proporcionada por Estados Unidos mejora los números de su consumo interno y contribuye a dinamizar los intercambios comerciales por todo el globo. En ese contexto, es inevitable que el dólar se debilite y que el resto de divisas que se cruzan con él se fortalezcan –sobre todo las que pertenecen a los países que reciben el flujo de capitales estadounidenses-. Lo cuál crea ciertas tensiones entre los responsables de los respectivos Bancos Centrales (por esta circunstancia el ministro de finanzas de Brasil, Guido Mantegna, habló hace unos años de “guerra de divisas”). Otro problema relacionado con las inyecciones de liquidez de la FED es la inflación que inevitablemente campa por las economías emergentes. La solución a este entuerto es bastante elegante; pues se espera que éstos países vuelquen parte de su superávit comercial en la compra de T-bonds. De este modo los BRICS pueden controlar la subida de los precios y los yanquis obtienen financiación para su ejército y su abultado déficit por cuenta corriente*.

*La pura verdad es que Estados Unidos se autofinancia a sí mismo con “la ayuda” de los demás. Sin embargo, pasado un cierto tiempo… el incremento de las obligaciones imperiales crea serias dudas sobre su solvencia. Entonces la prima riesgo empieza a ponerse nerviosa; tras lo cuál, decía Triffin, lo normal es que la Reserva Federal suba los tipos de interés*.







La subida de las tasas en un momento de gran endeudamiento, siempre es un problema… Incluso si se trata de Estados Unidos. *Llegados a este punto la FED puede hacer dos cosas: 1) seguir inyectando liquidez para rebajar los intereses de la deuda –en teoría eso NO calma los nervios de los acreedores-; o 2) permitir que los tipos suban hasta que se sitúen en un nivel atractivo para los inversores*.

Desde hace un año más o menos, parece estar cumpliéndose la segunda premisa. El interés de los bonos a 10 años han subido un 1% hasta situarse en el 2’5% actual –aunque a veces tocaron la barrera del 3%-. Si a esto le añadimos que muy pronto la FED dejará de imprimir dinero mediante los QE; entonces, no debería extrañar a nadie que el dólar se esté fortaleciendo. Como decía el analista al que hacía referencia al principio de este post, todas estas medidas ejercen un “efecto llamada” sobre el dinero que emigró hacia los emergentes al principio de la crisis. Por eso mismo la inversión del flujo de capitales crea problemas de liquidez en muchos países. Menos en China y en algunas naciones ricas en materias primas, los demás Bancos Centrales se ven en la necesidad de encarecer agresivamente el precio del dinero para evitar la marcha de los inversores. Es lo que ha hecho Turquía, Indonesia, Argentina y Rusia, entre otros. Todas estas circunstancias están reflejadas en el modelo de Triffin. ¡Pero mucho ojo…! *El dinero no vuelve a Estados Unidos por la mejora de su economía como quieren hacernos creer tantísimos analistas a través de índices y estadísticas manipuladas; los capitales regresan porque el Imperio está en apuros por el peso de la deuda y, por eso, intenta mejorar su financiación sin tener que recurrir a la imprenta*.

*Jugando con la deuda
*
En este juego eterno con los tipos de interés, los burócratas de la FED ponen en un lado de la balanza a los deudores y, en el otro, a los ahorradores. ¿Qué pesa más? Sin duda los deudores. Por eso han abaratado al máximo el precio del dinero, para que las decenas de millones de norteamericanos que se las ven y las desean para llegar a fin de mes con la ayuda de sus tarjetas de crédito tengan, al menos, un respiro. En cambio, para los bancos la política de tipos al 0 o 0’25% es una joda que les impide ganar dinero a través de los préstamos concedidos a largo plazo. Por ésta y por otras razones que ahora no vienen al caso, se explica la brutal caída de la velocidad del dinero y del multiplicador monetario en Norteamérica







Lo cuál nos lleva a una situación de lo más curiosa… Ya que al impedir el encarecimiento del precio del dinero, el Imperio ahuyenta a los ahorradores; tanto internos como externos. O dicho de otro modo: cierra una vía de financiación.

*De este modo, a la Reserva Federal sólo le queda un camino para mejorar la financiación exterior gracias a la revalorización del dólar. A saber: facilitar la subida de los intereses de la deuda soberana*. Cuando Bernanke comenzó a reducir el ritmo de impresión de dinero –el famoso tapering-, sabía que el yield del bono a 10 años se incrementaría. Y lo consintió. Asimismo, como el precio de las hipotecas estadounidenses está vinculado al interés que el país paga por sus bonos… La endeble recuperación inmobiliaria se fue a tomar por saco (otro “cisne negro” que ningún analista quiere contemplar). Puestos a elegir; entre fortalecer a su divisa o dejar de apoyar al mercado inmobiliario, la FED sin duda optó por lo primero. Aunque a regañadientes…

*En el fondo todo es “un quiero y no puedo”. Puede que un interés del 2’5% para el bono a 10 años no parezca mucho. Pero están haciendo un gran esfuerzo (prueba de ello es que el bono español para el mismo periodo… ¡Rinde menos!). Y además, como también les ocurre a los europeos, no pueden permitir que el yield se descontrole porque eso tendría un efecto catastrófico sobre los 700 billones de dólares en derivados financieros que los grandes bancos tienen en su balance. Si fuera así muchos de ellos incurrirían en graves pérdidas; o irían directamente a la quiebra por su excesivo apalancamiento. Teniendo en cuenta el peso del sector financiero en el PIB de Estados Unidos, se entiende por qué Janet Yellen procede con cautela y porqué Obama se ha olvidado de su Premio Nobel de la Paz*.







*El momento de los tipos duros
*
La conclusión que saco de todo esto, es que Estados Unidos impulsa el fortalecimiento de su moneda por el lado de la oferta, no por el de la demanda. Es así porque la demanda mundial de dólares se mantiene plana o está cayendo. Sé que este es un tema controvertido que da y dará para muchas discusiones; aunque yo no tengo dudas al respecto. No decía Jesús de Nazaret que “por sus hechos los conoceréis”. Ok, pues analicemos los hechos. *Los BRICS acaban de poner en marcha un banco propio cuyo modus operandi replica en buena medida las funciones del FMI y del Banco Mundial. Se trata de un hecho extremadamente relevante; ya que mediante su creación estos países reclaman su independencia financiera fuera del área del dólar*. En principio el banco cuenta con un capital de 50.000 millones de dólares y unas reservas de 100.000 millones. Si eso es mucho o poco, no es un asunto relevante. Lo importante aquí es que los 5 países que han creado ese banco muy pronto crearán una moneda propia basada en una cesta de divisas sobre la que podrán imprimir todo el dinero que les dé la gana para financiarse.

El FMI y el Banco Mundial no son las únicas instituciones creadas para defender al dólar tras la conferencia de Bretton Woods (1944), cuyo declive parece irreversible. A la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC), tampoco le va mejor. Llevan años detrás de un gran acuerdo comercial que, según ellos, contribuiría al crecimiento mundial y crearía 21 millones de puestos de trabajo. *Ante tan buenas intenciones no se entiende que la India haya mandado a paseo a la OMC*. Las malas lenguas dicen… ¿O tal vez sean las buenas?; que el nuevo gobierno de Narendra Modi no ha querido condenar a la inanición a centenares de millones de pequeños campesinos indios que quedarían expuestos a los intereses de Monsanto. Luego, me temo que próximamente el gobierno de Delhi pedirá el ingreso en la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái. Sin duda el sitio dónde hay que ir si quieres encontrar alguna ayuda para resistir el empuje beligerante de la actual administración estadounidense.

Hace poco más de un mes o mes y medio, los países de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái realizaron maniobras militares conjuntas en el centro de Asia para combatir al terrorismo. Un parlamentario australiano no terminaba de entenderlas: ¿maniobras para combatir a quién?; ¿que yo sepa no hay terroristas en el centro de Asia…? Je je. Parece que este hombre no entiende la fina ironía de los rusos… Los rusos, los chinos y los brasileros están sufriendo en carne propia “las revoluciones de colores” que los yanquis financian y patrocinan en sus zonas de influencia. Los norteamericanos practican el viejo lema del “divide y vencerás”. Pretenden influir en la política interna de los BRICS y romper su alianza estratégica. Con el único objetivo de defender al dólar y a sus multinacionales.

Sin embargo Obama no es Genghis Khan. Ni el ejército estadounidense tiene la capacidad para someter a los rusos ni a los chinos. Ni siquiera han podido vencer a los talibanes… Por otro lado, Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping son tipos duros de verdad. Ambos líderes están purgando sus países de elementos “quinta columnistas” que puedan hacerle el juego a Occidente y preparándose para un duro enfrentamiento con Estados Unidos. La desdolarización es inevitable porque ofrece a los BRICS más ventajas que inconvenientes. En primer lugar, porque estos países recuperarán la independencia en asuntos de política monetaria. No es moco de pavo… *Ya que al independizarse de la influencia de la FED recuperarán la plena soberanía y pondrán fin al último capítulo del periodo colonial. Todo el modelo de Triffin saltará por los aires; Estados Unidos perderá la ventaja de financiar ad eternum el colosal déficit público que alimenta a su ejército –lo cuál siempre es muy conveniente…-; y el dólar sufrirá una monumental devaluación que liberará a favor de los BRICS gran parte de la demanda energética mundial que hoy absorbe el Imperio. Sus reservas en dólares se verían muy perjudicadas, cierto, pero sus monedas se fortalecerán y una cosa compensará a la otra*.

Mientras los Bancos Centrales de los emergentes consolidan los swaps para transaccionar en sus respectivas divisas, marginando al billete verde, Inglaterra propone sacar a Rusia del sistema internacional de pagos electrónicos o SWIFT. ¡Y es que esto es la guerra señores! Espero que sepan lo que hacen, porque si van por ahí los BRICS crearán su propio sistema de pagos y la fractura entre ambos mundos se acentuará. Vistas las tensiones internacionales en Ucrania, en el Mar de China y en Oriente Medio, el divorcio parece inevitable. Si en 2009 sólo 1% del comercio chino se pagaba en yuanes, a mediados de 2013 esa cifra alcanzó el 17%. Siempre a expensas del dólar. Aunque lo más significativo tal vez sea la tendencia… Por eso los próximos dos o tres años se presentan muy calentitos. Los acuerdos entre los emergentes y sus países satélite provocará un aluvión de dólares que volverá a la madre patria.

Y entramos entonces en territorio desconocido. *Con sólo una reducción del 10% en el comercio mundial del billete verde, se liberarían nada más y nada menos que 1’2 billones de dólares. Luego, como ese monto está apalancado en un 500% -según opina la gente que sabe de estas cosas…-, la cantidad resultante que ingresaría en Estados Unidos equivaldría a unos 6 billones de dólares. Con semejante aportación de dinero no hay que ser un lince para advertir que el mercado de acciones, los bonos y los bienes raíces experimentarán un extraordinario brote inflacionario. Luego, como los salarios irán muy por detrás de esas subidas y de la inflación resultante, auguro para el país grandes tensiones sociales y “fergusones” por doquier debido al incremento de las desigualdades sociales*.

No es de extrañar pues, que Obama esté tan cabreado. Quién sabe… A lo mejor la FED tiene que subir los tipos de interés mucho antes de lo previsto; pero no porque la economía se esté recalentando debido a la recuperación, sino porque ya empiezan a llegar esos dólares que los BRICS desprecian. Con una renta variable en máximos históricos que ya ha alcanzado el 160 del PIB, podría ser…*Visto de esta forma, la manipulación del oro y de la plata tiene los días contados. Pues ese mercado puede absorber gran parte de ese monto. Eso evitaría males mayores con la inflación y quizá detendría la sangría del metal que emigra hacia Asia. Podría ayudarle a la FED a contener la situación*.

Así que ya veis, ser goldbug y amar al dólar, es francamente incompatible.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2014)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]tQBia1Mw9Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Promotor (2 Oct 2014)

¡Vaya forma de empezar octubre!

*La Seguridad Social gana 12.182 cotizantes y registra el mejor septiembre en ocho años*


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Superinteresante
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tQBia1Mw9Vw[/YOUTUBE]



Tal y como lo está narrando me estoy imaginándolo como si estuviese viendo otra vez "Peligro Inminente" (sobre todo con el war room dentro del ministerio de hacienda).

Por si no os habéis dado cuenta, aquí hay una transcripción:
http://moneymorning.com/ext/leads/videos/ads-rickards-transcript.php



Spoiler



STEVE MEYERS:
My name is Steve Meyers.
And I want to thank you for taking part in this exclusive Money Morning interview with Jim Rickards, the Financial Threat and Asymmetric Warfare Advisor for both the Pentagon and CIA.
Recently, all 16 branches of our Intelligence Community have come together to release a shocking report.

These agencies, that include the CIA, FBI, Army, and Navy, they've already begun to estimate the impact of the fall of the dollar as the global reserve currency.
And our reign as the world's leading super power being annihilated in a way equivalent to the end of the British Empire, post-World War II.
And the end game could be a nightmarish scenario, where the world falls into an extended period of global anarchy.
Jim Rickards fears he and his colleagues' warnings are being ignored by our political leaders and the Federal Reserve, and we're on the verge of entering the darkest economic period in our nation's history.

One that will ignite a 25-year Great Depression.
Today, we're going to examine everything he's uncovered because the bedlam could begin within the next six months.
Which is why every American should hear his warnings before it's too late.
Jim Rickards, thank you for joining us.
JIM RICKARDS:
It's my pleasure, Steve. Glad to be with you.
STEVE MEYERS:
In the early '80s, you were a member of the team that helped negotiate an end to the Iran hostage crisis.
In the late '90s, when it was discovered that the Wall Street firm Long-Term Capital Management was about to cause a total collapse of the financial markets, the Federal Reserve had to turn to you in order to stop this catastrophe from plunging America into a recession.
And then, after 9/11, you were tasked by the CIA with investigating potential insider trading that took place prior to the terrorist attacks.
JIM RICKARDS:
That's exactly right.
The problem was the CIA didn't have any capital markets expertise.
And why should they?
Prior to the beginning of globalization, capital markets weren't really part of the battle space.
So the CIA engaged in some outreach, they recruited certain people, myself included, to bring the Wall Street expertise to the agency.
This Led to Project Prophecy
So, what the CIA said was, well, if there's going to be another spectacular attack…
Using price signals to determine the actions of participants in the market, whether it be terrorists, or strategic rivals of the United States…
Could you spot it?
Could you get the information, and actually break up the plot, and save American lives?
STEVE MEYERS:
This system you built with Project Prophecy actually predicted a terrorist attack that was thwarted in 2006.
JIM RICKARDS:
On August 7, 2006, I got an email from my partner.
She said, "Jim, we've got a bright signal on American Airlines.
It looks like a possible terrorist attack."
We documented that.
I was up at 2:00 in the morning in my study, watching CNN, and all of a sudden MI-5 and New Scotland Yard emerged to break up this terrorist attack.
They were arresting suspects and removing files.
So this showed that the system worked.
However, it's not just good for predicting terrorist attacks, but also strategic attacks by rivals and enemies of the United States.
STEVE MEYERS:
For years now, you've been helping the Pentagon and CIA prepare for a rise in asymmetric warfare and financial threats, because today there are immense fears we'll be struck by – as you've described it before – a financial Pearl Harbor.
JIM RICKARDS:
There's now concern in different branches of the U.S. government…
Historically in Washington, the Treasury and the Fed take care of the dollar.
The Pentagon and the Intelligence Community take care of other threats, but what happens when the dollar IS the threat?

Americans generally know that:
The Fed has increased the money supply by $3.1 trillion.
We have $17.5 trillion of debt.
We have $127 trillion of unfunded liabilities.
What are those?

Medicare, Medicaid, Social Security, student loans, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, FHA.
You go through the whole list and it goes on and on and on.
There's no way to pay it.
Debt can no longer be used to artificially grow our economy.

During the boom years of the 1950s and 1960s, every dollar of debt that was created, we got $2.41 worth of economic growth.
So that was pretty good bang for the buck.
But by the "stagflation" of the late 1970s that relationship had actually collapsed.
So now for a dollar of debt in the late 1970s, we were only getting $.41 in growth, so, obviously, that's a huge drop-off.
You know what that number is today? Today, we only get $.03 in growth for every $1 of debt.


So we're piling on the debt, but we're getting less and less growth.
As the trend goes from $2.41 to $.41 to $.03…
It's soon going to go negative.
This is a signal of a complex system about to collapse.

STEVE MEYERS:
This really speaks to what you wrote about in your new book, The Death of Money, the title strongly alludes to this, the hourglass is now empty.
You warn we're about to fall into a 25-year Great Depression…
That the stock market could plunge overnight 70%.
JIM RICKARDS:
(Interrupts)
You know, when I use the phrase 25-year depression, it sounds a little extreme, but historically it's not.
We had a 30-year depression in the United States from about 1870 to 1900. Economists actually call it the Long Depression.
That was before the Great Depression. The Great Depression lasted from 1929 to 1940, so that was quite long.
The U.S. is in a Depression Today
STEVE MEYERS:
A lot of folks might disagree with you that we're currently in a depression.
That word brings to mind images of the 1930s and soup kitchens.
JIM RICKARDS:
Well, we have soup kitchens today…
They're just at Whole Foods and your local supermarket, because 50 million Americans are on food stamps.
It's not that we don't have distress.
We have enormous distress, but it's being ****** in different ways.
The unemployment rate today is actually 23% when you calculate it the right way.


STEVE MEYERS:
And you point the finger right at the Fed, Congress, and the White House.
JIM RICKARDS:
(Interrupts)
I was in a meeting in the Treasury and I said:
"The Fed and the Treasury are the greatest threats to national security, not Al- Qaeda."
Right here in this building with this group…
You people are destroying the dollar and it's just a matter of time before it collapses.
And I testified before the United States Senate about this.

I warned the Senate, maybe we can't stop earthquakes on the San Andreas Fault…
But nobody thinks it's a good idea to send the Army Corps of Engineers out there to make the San Andreas Fault bigger.
But by money printing, credit creation, and reckless monetary policy by the Fed, we're making the San Andreas Fault bigger every day.
And when you make a complex system bigger - the risk doesn't go up a little bit - it goes up exponentially. So the risk is unimaginable at this time.
The collapse hasn't happened yet, but the forces are building up and it's just about to snap.
Editor's Note: Because the revelations in Jim Rickard's book are so important to the everyday lives of Americans, Money Morning is sending free copies of The Death of Money to people who want to get this intellidence in their hands.
Click here to have The Death of Money rushed to you.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, your take, and that of many in the Intelligence Community…
Is much different than what we're hearing out of Capitol Hill.
Which is why the allegations you make in this book are causing quite a controversy in Washington.
JIM RICKARDS:
I was at a recent conclave in the Rocky Mountains with a couple central bankers, one from the Federal Reserve and one from the Bank of England.
They'll say things privately that they won't say publicly.
And I was handed a copy of Janet Yellen's playbook.
The Fed is trying to kind of use propaganda…
Lie to us about economic prospects, talk about green shoots, use happy talk to try to get us to spend our money.
The Fed doesn't know what they're doing.
Don't ever think that they know what they're doing.
You can print all the money you want, but if people are not borrowing it, if they're not spending it, then your economy is collapsing, even with money printing.
So you can understand it this way…
Let's say I go out to dinner and I tip the waiter.
And the waiter takes my tip and he takes a taxicab home.
And the taxi driver takes the fare and puts some gas in her taxicab.
Well, in that example, my dollar had the velocity of three.
$1 supported $3 of goods and services: the tip, the taxi ride, and the gasoline.
But, what if I don't feel great? I stay home, and watch television.
I don't spend any money.
Well, that money now has a velocity of zero.
I leave my money in the bank, but I don't spend it.
Let's look at what's actually happening with the velocity of money.
It's plunging… It's going down very rapidly.

But compare this decline of velocity today to what we saw leading up the Great Depression.
Now, in the depths of the Great Depression velocity was even lower…
But…
If you compare what's going on today to what happened in the late 1920s just prior to the Great Depression, there's a very striking resemblance.


So, it doesn't matter how much money the Fed prints.
Think of it as an airplane that's coming in for a nosedive.
It's crashing… crashing… getting closer to the ground.
The Fed is trying to grab the joystick and pull the plane up out of the nosedive and get it back in the air...
But, unfortunately, it's not working, we're heading for a crash.
STEVE MEYERS:
We've just covered a lot of these startling numbers, these signals of this coming Great Depression.
Let me see if I can quickly put it all together.
Nobody denies that we have a debt crisis in this country, but you're saying we can no longer grow our debt without causing our economy to aggressively slow down.
We're barely above water now.
So that's signal number one.
Signal number two is this dangerous slowdown in our velocity of money.
It's already plummeting to levels not witnessed since the Great Depression in the 1930s.
Are there any other signals the Intelligence Community is monitoring that suggest this collapse is right around the corner?
Editor's Note: Jim Rickards reveals the early warning signs the U.S. Intelligence Community is tracking in advance of this coming 25-year Great Depression in his book, The Death of Money.
Money Morning believes this is a must-read for every American. So you can have a copy rushed to you for free.
Click here to claim your free copy of The Death of Money.
JIM RICKARDS:
There are, Steve.
There are a lot of signals out there and they're very, very troubling.
One of the ones I'm watching closely, and I know people in the Intelligence Community focus on also, because it covers so much ground, is called the Misery Index.
The Misery Index = Real Inflation Rate + Real Unemployment Rate
If you look at the Misery Index today compared to the period of stagflation in the late 1970s and early '80s that Americans remember so well…
It's actually worse.
This can lead to social instability…

Take this back to the Great Depression... The Misery Index in the Great Depression was 27.
Today it's 32.89.

Believe it or not, it's worse today than it was during the Great Depression.
What happens as a depression worsens?
Businesses can't pay their debts. The bad losses fall on the banks. The banks ultimately fail.
That's happened before.
The Fed has had to bail out the banks.
But what happens when the Fed, itself, is in jeopardy?
STEVE MEYERS:
Based on these signals you've been tracking, the Federal Reserve is going to fail?
JIM RICKARDS:
The Federal Reserve actually, in some ways, already has failed.
I spoke to a member of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve and I said, "I think the Fed is insolvent."
This Governor first resisted and said, "No, we're not."
But, I pressed her a little bit harder and she said, "Well, maybe."
And, then, I just looked at her and she said, "Well, we are, but it doesn't matter."
In other words, here's a Governor of the Federal Reserve admitting to me, privately, that the Federal Reserve is insolvent, but said, it doesn't matter, because central banks don't need capital.
Well, I'm going to suggest that central banks do need capital.
Look at this chart.

What it shows you is that the Fed has increased its capital they currently have about $56 billion.
That sounds good.
You say, "gee, $56 billion is a lot of money, that's a pretty good capital base."
But That's Not the Whole Story
You have to compare the capital to the balance sheet.
How much in the way of assets and liabilities is that amount of capital supporting.

When you look at that it's a much scarier picture, because the actual liabilities, or debt, if you will, on the Fed's books is $4.3 trillion.
So you've got $4.3 trillion sitting on this little skinny capital base of $56 billion…
That's very unstable.
Prior to 2008, the Fed's leverage was about 22 to 1.
Meaning they had $22 in debt on their books for every $1 of capital.
Today, that leverage is 77 to 1.

So, yes, the capital has increased, but the debt and the liability has increased much more.
STEVE MEYERS:
Your warnings haven't gone completely ignored.
In the budget he presented this year, Senator Rand Paul cited your work and how we've driven our economy to the edge of a Roman Empire-like collapse.

In fact, we have footage of Senator Paul instructing Americans to listen to your warnings.
SENATOR RAND PAUL:
Jim Rickards notes the Fed is insolvent on a mark-to-market basis.
The Fed has wiped out its capital on a mark-to-market basis.
Of course, the Fed carries these notes on its balance sheet at cost and does not mark them down to market.
But if they did, they would be broke.
JIM RICKARDS:
First of all, I give Senator Rand Paul credit.
He's one of the few people who understand the dangers here.
But, the problem is not limited to the Fed.
It's infecting the private banking system as well.

There's about $60 trillion of debt on the balance sheets of our banking system.
For a long time, debt and the banks grew at about two times the rate of growth in the economy.
But lately, this has exploded.
Today it's up to 30 to 1.

In other words, for every dollar of economic growth, there's $30 of credit being created by the banking system.

The Whole Thing is Unstable
I can give you a very good example of this and this actually comes from physics.
If you had, let's say, a 35-pound block of uranium shaped like a cube, it would actually be fairly harmless.
It's what we call sub-critical. It's radioactive, but it's kind of tame.
But now imagine you engineer it.
You take that 35-pound block.
You take one piece and shape it into something about the size of a grapefruit.
Take another piece, shape it into something like a bat.
Put the ball and the bat in a tube and fire them together with high explosives.
That sets off a nuclear detonation.
That destroys a city.
The way it's been shaped and configured is what takes it from what we call sub-critical to super-critical.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, are you seeing any signs that our stock market has reached a super-critical state?
JIM RICKARDS:
Well, unfortunately, yes.
We're seeing a lot of signs of this.
One of the signs that's really fundamental, and really important, is the ratio of stock market capitalization to GDP.
Because, remember, the value of all the stocks in the stock market, that's supposed to represent the fundamental economy.
It's not supposed to be off in a world of its own.
But if you look at what's been happening to that ratio recently, it's going sky-high.
It's 203%.

Just prior to the recession…
That number was 183%.

Go back to the famous tech bubble, the dot com implosion of 2000.
At that time, it was 204%.

And if you want the scariest news of all…
Just prior to the Great Depression that number was 87%.

In other words…
The stock market capitalization, as a percentage of GDP, is twice as high as it was just prior to the Great Depression.

So, that's a really good metric for saying, "Hey, is the stock market heading for a crash?"
All the data says, "Yes, we are."
But there's another metric, another warning sign, if you will, that's even more frightening, which is the Gross Notional Value of Derivatives.
There are a certain number of shares of IBM that are outstanding, but we know what that number is.
But there's no limit on the derivatives.
I can write options and futures on IBM stock all day long and all the other stocks on the stock market.
And that's what's been going on.
Now, the Gross Notional Value of Derivatives in the world today is over $700 trillion. Not billion.
$700 trillion.
That's ten times the global GDP.

This collapse is unavoidable.
So, we ask ourselves, how bad can this be?
Well, what happened in 2007, 2008 when the markets collapsed…
We all remember the value of stocks going down…
Real estate going down, housing going down…
All that lost wealth was $60 trillion.
The problem is now the system is bigger, so I would expect the lost wealth this time to be $100 Trillion – possibly a lot more.

We're in this critical state, getting close to the super-critical state where the system implodes.
But it takes a catalyst, it takes a flashpoint.
There are a number of potential flashpoints I've investigated.
Editor's Note: Jim Rickards' book, The Death of Money, provides specific guidance that can protect your wealth from this coming collapse.
Click here to claim your free copy of The Death of Money.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, in a few moments I want to discuss the steps Americans need to take with their investments and personal finances to prepare for everything you and your colleagues are predicting.
But now let's quickly focus on some of these major flashpoints.
JIM RICKARDS:
One of the key flashpoints we're looking at is foreign ownership of U.S. government debt.
Now, this is a very important thing to understand.
We all know that the Treasury has issued over $17 trillion worth of debt, the question is who buys it?
A lot of U.S. debt is owned by foreigners. Who owns it?
China, Russia, other countries…
Countries that are not necessarily our friends.
But they can dump it when they want to.
Well, guess what, that's actually what's been going on.
Recently, foreign holdings of U.S. government debt have been plummeting.


But it gets even more interesting than that.
We talked earlier about the project I did for the CIA…
Project Prophecy.
And we said, you can see not only market action, but rivals, enemies, terrorists and others, operating in financial markets.
So, we all know that Russia invaded Crimea in the spring of 2014.
Let's say you're Putin. You know you're going to invade Crimea. You can expect U.S. financial sanctions.
So what do you do?
You basically mitigate the impact of the sanctions, start dumping treasuries in advance so that when you make your move and the Treasury tries to come against you, you've insulated yourself.
So go back and look at October 2013, here's Russia dumping Treasuries month after month.


That was a clear signal that they were getting ready to do something…
To engage in financial warfare against the United States.
But guess what? It's worse than that.


We know the Russians and Chinese are working together.
So is it any surprise that when the Russians started dumping…
The Chinese started dumping also?
STEVE MEYERS:
Does the Intelligence Community have the ability to defend our country in the event that this escalates even further?
JIM RICKARDS:
Believe it or not, there's an intelligence unit inside the Treasury.
And they actually have a war room.
That tells you that financial warfare is here and it's real.
So if the Russians are dumping…
The Chinese are dumping…
Who is going to buy all this debt?
Well, a mystery buyer has shown up.

Recently, Belgium has bought enormous amounts…
In the hundreds of billions of dollars of U.S. government securities.
STEVE MEYERS:
So Belgium started loading up on treasuries, coincidentally at the exact same time Russia and China began dumping theirs?
JIM RICKARDS:
(Interrupts)
It's not the Belgians.
These amounts are bigger than the Belgian current account surplus.
These are not Belgian dentists who are buying these things.
Belgium is a Front
You know, could it be the Fed itself?
That's the point.
Maybe the public doesn't know who the mystery buyer is, but the national security community does.
Now, the Treasury, operating through this war room, and the Fed – the mystery buyer in Belgium…
For now, they have managed to prop up the treasury market.
It hasn't collapsed yet.
But they're not going to be able to keep pulling these rabbits out of a hat, there's a limit.
This should be very scary, because if the Fed is tapped out – we talked earlier about how the Fed is leveraged 77 to 1.
So the Fed is at the limit of what they can do.
The foreigners are now dumping treasuries and if no one buys it, guess what, interest rates go up.
That'll sink the stock market, that'll sink the housing market.
Higher interest rates mean the debt gets higher, so interest rates go up some more.
So you start a death spiral and there's no way out of it.

STEVE MEYERS:
An attack on our treasury market is obviously a very serious flashpoint that could ignite this Great Depression you predict in your book.
Let's talk about another flashpoint.
JIM RICKARDS:
What I call flashpoint number two has to do with the petrodollar.
STEVE MEYERS:
Can you explain what you mean by the petrodollar?
JIM RICKARDS:
It's basically a system whereby oil exports are priced in dollars.
Oil doesn't have to be priced in dollars.
It could be priced in euros, Japanese yen, Swiss francs, gold.
It could be priced in a lot of things.
But, in fact, the whole global oil market is priced in dollars.
I was actually very close to the birth of the petrodollar system.

My first visit to the White House on official business was in 1974, with a small group, about five of us.
We met with Helmut Sonnenfeldt, who was the Deputy National Security Advisor at the time.
He was the number two to Henry Kissinger.
And, this was at a time you have to remember…
At the beginning of the '70s oil was $2 a barrel.
At the end of the '70s, oil was $12 a barrel.
This Was an Oil Shock

The price of oil was skyrocketing.
Inflation was getting out of control.
There were gas lines.
You know, a certain generation of Americans remembers this very well.
We were in the White House talking about what to do about this.
One of the scenarios we discussed was the U.S. military would invade Saudi Arabia.
We would secure the oil fields and create a military perimeter around them.
We would pump the oil and set it at a price that was favorable to us.
Now, we would give the money to the Saudis.
We didn't want to steal their money.
We didn't want to steal their oil.
We just wanted to set the price.
Now, fortunately, that plan was not carried out.
But it shows you how desperate things were at the time.
But what did happen?
Why did we not invade Saudi Arabia?
Well, the answer is Kissinger and the Saudis worked out a deal.
And the Saudis said, "Okay, we'll price oil in dollars, so that secures the role of the dollar as the global reserve currency."
But there was a quid pro quo.
We agreed to guarantee the continuation of the House of Saud, the royal family of Saudi Arabia.
And by extension, the national security of Saudi Arabia.
Because they're a relatively weak military power.
And it's a bad neighborhood - a lot of enemies in the region starting with Iran and others.
So the question would be, obviously, did this petrodollar deal work?
And it ABSOLUTELY did work.

Once it kicked in, the dollar roared.
This was the period – sometimes people call it the king dollar period, the strong dollar period.
This was after Volcker and Reagan in the 1980s.
But this only continued up to a certain period of time…
Up until around 2000.

And since then, the dollar has been in a decline.
STEVE MEYERS:
So what could cause the fall of the petrodollar?

JIM RICKARDS:
Well, we're seeing it in real time.
Think of the petrodollar, or the dollar as the global reserve currency…
Think of it as a three-legged stool.
So, here's the stool and it's got three legs.
As long as the legs are standing, the foundation is firm and the dollar will remain as a global reserve currency.
But, one by one, those legs are being pulled out.
What are the legs?
Well, the first one is Saudi Arabia.
That was where the petrodollar deal began.
Our side of the deal was we would guarantee the national security of Saudi Arabia.
But lately – going back to December of 2013… 
President Obama stabbed the Saudis in the back by anointing Iran as the regional-hegemonic power.

You know, the President has been withdrawing American power from around the world and his view is, well, we'll leave a friendly cop on the beat.
Every sort of bad neighborhood around the world will have a cop on the beat.
The President has decided that Iran is going to be the cop on the beat in the Middle East.
They're going to be the heavyweight regional power.
Where does that leave Saudi Arabia? Out in the cold.
So now Saudi Arabia is saying…
"Wait a second, you've undermined our national security, you've reneged on your side of the petrodollar deal, why should we hold up our end?
Maybe we'll start pricing oil in gold or euros or maybe Chinese yuan."
Because now, increasingly, Saudi Arabia is selling more and more oil to China.
So, the first leg of the stool has been pulled out.
The Saudis are going to back away from the petrodollar, because we are no longer guaranteeing their security - we're playing footsie with Iran.
The second leg of the stool is Russia.

Now, Russia is not a member of OPEC, but they are the world's largest oil exporter, one of the world's largest energy exporters, actually bigger than Saudi Arabia.
So even though they're not a member of OPEC, they also price oil in dollars.
So, they've signed onto the petrodollar deal in their own way.
But, we're now engaged in financial warfare, Russia is ready to fight back.
And this is not classified information.
This is being said publicly.
Andrei Kostin, President and Chairman of Russia's VTB Bank, it's one of the largest banks in Russia, he recently said…
"It's time to change the entire international financial system that considers the dollar the key reserve currency. The world has changed."

A member of the Russian Parliament, he said…
"The dollar is evil.
We will sell rubles to consumers that rely on gas and later we'll exchange the rubles for gold.
If they don't like this, let them not do it.
Let them freeze to death."

So, two of the legs of the stool, Saudi Arabia and Russia, have already been pulled out.
The third leg is China.
And that is coming out too.
STEVE MEYERS:
As far as Russia and China's role in taking down the petrodollar…
This recent $400 billion energy alliance they signed, is that the purpose of it?
JIM RICKARDS:
Sure.
Russia is the world's largest energy exporter, China is the fastest growing economy in the world, they need energy.
So this is a natural partnership between the two. But the dollar is out in the cold.
And, China is actually putting these yuan bilateral trade agreements in place all over the world.
They're doing them one-by-one.
But once there's enough trade and enough volume in a certain currency, it can become a reserve currency.
These are all straws in the wind, leading to the collapse of the dollar as the global reserve currency.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, in your book, you investigate how nations are now using gold as a financial weapon.
Is this one of the most dangerous flashpoints?
JIM RICKARDS:
It's absolutely one of the most dangerous flashpoints and, here's why…
A lot of people look at the dollar and say, "Look, you may not like the dollar, you may worry about the dollar, but you've got nowhere else to go."
But there is another place to go, which is gold.
You don't have to buy treasuries, you can buy gold.

And countries are actually doing that.
So this is basically a global rebalancing of gold reserves.
This is one of the things that the Intelligence Community is watching most closely.
And China is our number one case.
Here's why: China has acquired more than 3,000 tons in the past four years.
Now they lie about this.
They officially say they have 1,054 tons.

The reason is, China is using their own military and their own intelligence assets to acquire some of this gold in stealth.
I recently ran into a senior officer of one of the major secure logistics firms in the world.

Secure logistics that means these are people who operate vaults and armored cars.
So they handle the physical metal.
They're not central banks.
They're not government agencies.
These are Brinks and G4S and ViaMat.
These are the big players in this field.
One of these officials said he recently brought gold into China at the head of an armored column of the People's Liberation Army.
In other words, he was in an armored car and they had Armored personnel vehicles bringing gold into China.
I guarantee that did not show up in the official Hong Kong import figures.
Now, why is China doing this?
A lot of people speculate that they want to launch their own gold-backed reserve currency, to take the Chinese yuan, back it with gold, make it a global reserve currency.
That's extremely unlikely.
That's not what China is doing.
What they are trying to do is hedge against the collapse of the dollar.
China can't prevent that from happening.
What they can do is build up the gold reserves.
This is known to the Intelligence Community.
This is NOT publicly revealed.
What if it were publicly revealed?
Here's what global gold reserves would look like if the amount that China owns were actually suddenly revealed.

This is a dagger aimed at the heart of the dollar.

Editor's Note: Jim Rickards' book, The Death of Money, will help you prepare for the frightening American economic collapse many in the U.S. Intelligence Community fear is at our doorstep.
Click here to claim your free copy of The Death of Money.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, so far all of these flashpoints have involved China.
Isn't this an economic suicide mission to attack America?
JIM RICKARDS:
There's something else here, another flashpoint that could meltdown the global financial system.
What if the U.S. doesn't bring the entire pyramid crashing down, what if it's China?
Well, it could very well be.
They have a highly leveraged banking system.
But the banking system is just the beginning.
There's also something called a shadow banking system.
This is now a $7.5 trillion industry and it's up 4,067% since 2005.

STEVE MEYERS:
This term shadow banking, it's starting to get play in the press.
How would you explain it?
JIM RICKARDS:
If you put your money in the bank in China, they – it's just like the United States.
They pay you nothing, zero maybe, one quarter of one percent, something pathetically small.
But, they're offering these wealth management products that pay five, six, seven percent.
Well, what are they?
Well, they're actually – they take the money and they buy mortgages on worthless assets, inflated assets and bubble assets that are going to crash.
Before the crash in the United States, before 2008, new construction, as a percentage of GDP growth, that was about 16%.
16% is a pretty big slice.
But, look at China.

In each of the last three years, construction has been 50% of GDP growth.
They're building white elephants, they're building trophy projects, they're building ghost cities.
I've been to China - I was with the Communist Party officials and provincial officials, they were trying to get me to bring some businesses there.
I went to one place near Nanjing.
They weren't building seven buildings, they were building seven cities.
Every city had a whole cluster of skyscrapers, luxury hotels, athletic facilities, housing facilities, high-end shopping, metro stops, highway access…
And an airport to service all seven of these cities.
This construction was going on as far as the eye can see.
It was all empty.
All of it.
Now, here's the point.
In the U.S. before the crash, it took about 4.3 years of income to buy the typical house .
In China, it takes 18 years of income.

If they're building apartments, co-ops and condos, and people can't afford them, you know their prices are going to collapse.
One of the senior banking officials in China said, "This is a Ponzi scheme."
Those are his words, not my words.
I happen to agree.

But, we all know what happens to Ponzi schemes, eventually you run out of suckers and they collapse.

Once you have enough collapses, there's going to be a run on the banks.
The bankers are going to say sorry, we can't pay you, it's not our problem.
Well, that's not going to be good enough.
Riots are going to break out.
What does it mean when the world's second largest economy hits the brakes?
That's going to be disastrous to global growth; it's going to pull the rug out from under the sky-high valuations we're seeing in the U.S. stock market.
This is a set-up for an entire collapse of the global economy.

STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, there's one more flashpoint I'd like to talk about.
It has to do with a premeditated plan you believe exists inside the IMF, and it involves high-ranking U.S. officials…
To replace the dollar as the world's reserve currency.
JIM RICKARDS:
It's not just my belief.
This is actually documented.
It's a ten-year plan to replace the dollar as the global reserve currency.
The IMF released a report this year, it was called – and get this title – "The Dollar Reigns Supreme By Default."
And here's a direct quote…
"The aggressive use of unconventional monetary policies by the Federal Reserve, the U.S. central bank, has increased the supply of dollars and created rifts in the financial system. The dollar status should be in peril."

Reserves are nothing more than a savings account for a country.
That's the amount of money they've saved.
But, the problem is, when you have it you have to decide what to do with it.
You can't just stick it under a mattress, so to speak.
A lot of people think that the dollar will prevail because there are no good alternatives.
That's not true.
The dollar is declining sharply, as a percentage of total global currency reserves.


Imagine if that continued.
The euro comes up.
Swiss franc comes up.
Some of the other currencies come up.
That's one outcome.
But, there's another outcome, that's probably coming a lot sooner.
We have a financial panic in the world.
If a central bank has to re-liquefy the world, where is that money going to come from?
It can't come from the Fed, they're leveraged 77-to-1.

There's only one clean balance sheet left in the world… the IMF's.
The IMF, believe it or not, is only leveraged 3-to-1.
When the next crisis comes, it's going to be bigger than the Fed.
The only source of liquidity in the world is going to be the IMF.
Think of it this way.
The Federal Reserve has a printing press, they can print dollars.
The European central bank has a printing press, they can print euros.
The IMF, the International Monetary Fund, has a printing press too.
They can print something called the Special Drawing Right, or the SDR for short.
These SDRs can come along as a new reserve currency.
The reason they came up with the name Special Drawing Right is because if they called it "world money" that would sound a little spooky and scary.
But that's exactly what it is.
Here's the point.
This may be a ten-year plan.
We're not going to make it ten years.
This collapse will happen a lot sooner than that.
So they're going to have to dust off this playbook and run out these SDRs and print trillions of them to prop up the system.
Now, if the Fed bailed out private credit in 2008…
And the IMF now bails out the Fed in the next financial panic…
Who runs the IMF? Who's really in charge?
Well, it's a nice crowd.
We've got kings, dictators, communists…
They're unelected, unaccountable.
And this is the next flashpoint, really, the IMF taking over the world monetary system and becoming the central bank of the world…
Printing "world money" called the SDR.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, these flashpoints… 
The attacks on our treasury market and petrodollar…
China's stealth gold run…
China's inevitable collapse…
Even this alarming inside job to take down our dollar that's escalating at the IMF…
You've only scratched the surface of what you reveal in your book.
However, the most important message I took away from The Death Of Money is:
Regardless of which flashpoint unleashes the 25-year Great Depression, folks need to understand it's coming, and coming quick.

JIM RICKARDS:
Steve, that's exactly right.
There is a mission in this book and it's urgent and it's important.
We're talking about:
A prolonged depression…
Massive deflation
Massive unemployment
Rampant bank collapses
A 70% best case scenario stock market drop
This could all start within the next six months.
Look at it this way.
Americans right now are standing at the very bottom of a tall mountain… Mt. Everest, Mt. Kilimanjaro.
About halfway up the mountain, there's a catastrophic avalanche barreling down towards us.
Determining the one snowflake…
The one flashpoint that's going to speed this chaos up shouldn't be our focus.
Recognizing the severity of the situation and moving to safety should be.
So, mission one is helping people hold on to what they've got.
That's going to be more than half the battle ahead.
STEVE MEYERS:

Jim, as you know, Money Morning believes so much in your book…
As well as your mission to warn the public…
That we'd like to send free copies of The Death of Money: The Coming Collapse of the International Monetary System, to everyone who is watching this interview.
Now, it's on bookshelves, it's being sold for about $28.
But, I want to point this out.
The version we're sending folks is different than the one being sold in stores.
JIM RICKARDS:
(Interrupts)
And the reason why is simple.
What we're talking about today is not light reading material.
The book investigates everything thoroughly, except for one part.
It's what our government calls – and to be clear, this is what they call it – "the Day After Plan".
This describes what America and our government will be like when our economy collapses.

Now, I have an unpublished chapter that does outline this situation, it's called The Day After Plan Declassified.
I didn't put it in the book that was originally released, because it is controversial.
The picture I paint is far from pretty.
But I am going to include this chapter here…
Because folks watching this interview are more prepared to see this intelligence and these scenarios.
STEVE MEYERS:
You also took another step with this version of the book…
You created a six-part video series you're calling, The Death of Money Digital Debriefing.
JIM RICKARDS:
Here's why I put that together.
It's impossible for anyone, me or anyone else in my line of work, to give you an exact day and time this collapse will begin.
We just know it's coming and coming soon.
However, there are crystal clear warning signs that will appear in our economy and in our markets.
This is certain.
So, across this video series I walk folks through the seven major signs.
I give you the exact signals to watch for.

I share the charts.
The announcements you'll hear from certain world governments and the Federal Reserve.
I examine, even further, the flashpoints that could ignite this nuclear meltdown in our economy.
I explore the secret bubbles nobody is talking about.
I share more findings from the Intelligence Community about Russian, Chinese, and Iranian activities against America.
This is very important…
Across this video series I help folks analyze their investment portfolios.
I show them how to adjust their allocations accordingly for numerous scenarios that could unfold, because this is a fluid situation – it's volatile.
So, I review how much of your portfolio should be in certain sectors of the stock market, precious metals, income opportunities…
Where folks should be looking overseas to invest. It's a point-by-point examination of each of these areas.
STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, we'd like to rush copies of your book, the unpublished chapter, and this six -art digital debriefing out to everyone watching.
It's part of a bold initiative you're taking on, what you're calling:

You helped lead a CIA mission called "Project Prophecy."
The goal was to identify the signals in the financial markets and economy that threatened our country.
With this re-launch of Project Prophecy here, you're applying this same methodology to helping everyday folks build this unbreakable wall around their wealth.
Let's talk about what you've created.
Editor's Note: Jim Rickards has prepared a comprehensive package that will give you the real story and real solutions for these troubling times ahead.
Click here to claim your free copy of The Project Prophecy 2.0 Action Plan.
JIM RICKARDS:
Steve, I realize much of what I've revealed today is a shock to the system.
America is facing one of its darkest periods.
There's no escaping that.
And some of the measures folks are going to need to take to protect themselves may be outside of their comfort zones.
So, I'm going to take a hands-on approach here.
My book, the unpublished chapter, and digital debriefing will give them the big picture.
But, folks also need to know the exact investments to target and the ones to avoid.
They need to rethink how they handle their personal finances.

To help them I've prepared a set of intelligence briefings.
The first is called, The Project Prophecy Wealth Defense Blueprint: The Four Directives.
And, with each directive, I have specific investments targeted.
STEVE MEYERS:
Let's examine each of them.
JIM RICKARDS:
Directive #1:
Seek Shelter From the Dollar's Fall
The next time the dollar falls – it won't be the first time.
The dollar almost collapsed completely in the late 1970s.
Between 1977 and 1981, a five-year period, cumulative inflation was 50%.
If you had insurance, annuities, any kind of fixed income, retirement income, savings in the bank, you lost half your wealth in a very short period of time.
What we're talking about now could be a 70 or 80% collapse, maybe even more.
The best way to handle the dollar's fall – and this is what I focus on in the briefing – is to invest in the euro.
What people have to understand is the euro is not an economic project.
It's a political project.
And if the political will is there, directed from Germany, the euro is going to hang together.
We have a chart actually showing the euro's rise against the dollar.

So just imagine all the talk about the collapse of the euro and yet the euro is actually getting stronger.
And, by the way, everyone knows that the United States has 8,000 tons of gold.
Well, Europe has 10,000 tons of gold.

Europe is the largest gold holder in the world.
So, they actually have the gold to back up the euro.
Now, you don't have to open a foreign bank account to invest in the euro.
In this Project Prophecy Wealth Defense Blueprint, I'm recommending a specific fund that rises twofold as the dollar falls against the euro.

This is a very strong defense play because you are getting twice the return from both the dollar's fall and the euro's rise.
STEVE MEYERS:
So walk us through this second directive in this briefing.
JIM RICKARDS:
Directive #2:
Always Have an Insurance Plan For a Market Collapse
The stock market is going to fall 70%.
Now, does that mean you shouldn't hold stocks?
Folks should make that decision for themselves.
But, there are ways to use the market itself as a safety net.
I'm recommending we target the sector that will experience the most severe consequences of this collapse, the financial sector.
The companies that are holding all these stock derivatives.
These are going to fall harder and faster than anything else.
So, I examine a specific fund in this briefing that is heavily weighted against the financial sector.
It rises 3% for every 1% the financial sector pulls back.
So, a 25% pull back, that's a 75% return from this fund.
If it falls 70%, now you're looking at a 210% return.

What this fund allows you to do is use a small amount of capital to multiply your protection against a market crash.
It's excellent insurance.
STEVE MEYERS:
So, take us through the third directive.
JIM RICKARDS:
Directive #3:
Invest in What People Can't Live Without
When America experiences this worst case scenario we are predicting in the Intelligence Community, people won't stop needing food.
They won't stop using energy.
They won't stop using essential goods and services.
This is where folks should be looking now.
So in the briefing I'm recommending water investments, because you can't live without water.
And we're already seeing water investments begin to take off.
This sector has been surging since 2009. It's up about 200%.

I'm targeting a water processing company that operates 47,000 miles of water pipelines across 16 states and 1500 communities.
Now, this is a sleeping giant income play.
This water processor's dividend has grown every year.
It's up 55% already.
And, income is something we can't live without either.
And, besides water, the briefing also focuses on a company that provides emergency medical supplies, because that's also a necessity.

STEVE MEYERS:
Jim, you have one more directive in this briefing.
JIM RICKARDS:
Yes, Warren Buffet's secret weapon.
Directive #4:
Target Companies Who Control Hard Assets
You know Warren Buffet has this reputation as the avuncular oracle of Omaha, the stock market investor's best friend.
But, I say when it comes to billionaires, don't listen to what they say, watch what they do.
Warren Buffet's recent acquisitions have been very revealing.
A few years ago he bought the Burlington Northern Santa Fe Railroad.
He bought the whole railroad.
He actually took it private.
But what is a railroad?
A railroad is nothing but hard assets.
They have right-of-ways, mining rights adjacent to the right-of-ways, rail rolling stock, yards, switches, signals; it's all hard assets.
How does a railroad make money?
It moves hard assets in the form of freight, coal, wheat, corn, steel, cattle, etc.
So a railroad is the ultimate hard asset play. It's hard assets making money moving hard assets.
What was Warren Buffet's next big acquisition? He bought oil and natural gas resources, another hard asset.
And by the way, he can move his oil on his own railroad.
He doesn't need the Keystone Pipeline.
When you line up 100 tanker cars on a railroad, that's a pipeline on wheels.
So Warren Buffet is a guy who's dumping paper money, getting hard assets in the form of railroads, oil, natural gas.
If it's good enough for Warren Buffet, it's good enough for everyday Americans.
This is the most important of the directives, so I have the top six companies who have built these hard asset escape plans into their business models.

STEVE MEYERS:
The second intelligence briefing you've created is called: The Project Prophecy Watch List: 30 Stocks That Will Soon Collapse.


Take us through this.
JIM RICKARDS:
Steve, during the original Project Prophecy for the CIA we built a tracking system, a watch list of the 400 stocks most likely to signal a coming attack on America.
But, in the years that followed, we kept modifying its capabilities so it could identify the companies that were in danger of collapsing.
This intelligence briefing reveals the 30 stocks that are now at the top of that list.
Now, when folks see these stocks, it may shock them.
These aren't micro caps or small caps, because they don't have the capability to do widespread damage.
These are 30 of the most widely held stocks in the retirement accounts and 401ks of everyday Americans.
Most are large blue chip.
That means everybody watching today is probably holding one, two, or more of them.
And they are vulnerable to complete annihilation.
Now, inside this list of 30 I've singled out the 10 that are currently at a red alert status.
This means if you were holding them today you need to not be holding them tomorrow, because the clock is running out on them.
They're already at risk of failure before the worst of what's coming appears.

STEVE MEYERS:
Now, let's talk about the final intelligence you've created: The Project Prophecy Hard Assets and Personal Finance Playbook.


JIM RICKARDS:
I'm advocating people – if they aren't already and they have the means to do so – to start exploring adding hard assets to their overall portfolio.
This intelligence briefing covers them all, from land, including farmland, to certain antiquities and art that holds value, as well as physical currencies and precious metals.
STEVE MEYERS:
I'd like to focus on one precious metal in particular, gold.
Now, in the book, you reveal how China has successfully manipulated gold's price to keep it low, while they stockpile it in their reserves.
But you're bullish on it moving forward.
However, you do write that people may be taking a dangerous approach to gold investing.
JIM RICKARDS:
It has become fashionable in recent years to invest in gold ETFs.
The GLD ticker is the headliner.
The logic on the surface makes sense, you can secure gold without having to acquire it physically and store it.
You can even, theoretically – at least, they tell you – you can cash in your ETF shares for physical gold if you so choose in the future.
This is the problem – that's not true.
The everyday American does not have that ability.
Here's how to think about the gold market.
Imagine it's a pyramid, but it's inverted.
The point is down at the bottom and wide base is at the top.
There's a little tiny bit of physical gold at the bottom.
On top you have all these forms of paper gold.
What are they?
Gold leasing
Unallocated gold forwards
Gold futures
Gold options
Gold ETFs
These are all what I call paper gold. They give you contractual rights but there's no assurance you'll ever get your hands on physical gold.
Now, what's happening is this whole pyramid is getting larger and larger, but the amount of physical gold, the floating supply, is disappearing.
When gold moves from the GLD warehouse to the Chinese warehouses in Shanghai, which it is…
It's been moving from west to east in very large quantities…
Once it goes to Shanghai it's no longer a part of the floating supply. That gold is never going to see the light of day, at least not for several hundred years.
So, the total supply may be unchanged, but the floating supply is dropping.
That means this little brick at the bottom of the pyramid is getting smaller and smaller.

One of two things has to happen: either that paper pyramid has to shrink, or the whole thing is going to become wobbly and tip over.

So, if you have GLD, you only have shares and you will only ever have shares.
You cannot get your hands on the gold.
So, with this intelligence briefing, I tell folks to stay away from gold ETFs.
Instead, I talk about three specific precious metal coins they'll want to look into immediately.

STEVE MEYERS:
Now, let's examine how folks can fortify their personal finances from these dangerous times that are fast approaching.
JIM RICKARDS:
This is very important, because if you protect yourself with your investments, yet don't take the same measures with your personal finances, you'll experience the same outcome and it won't be a good one.
The bank you choose to keep your money in is now a critical decision, because that bank may not be around next year or the year after, as everything escalates.
So, I talk about the safest banks and credit unions, these will not collapse.
You should make sure your money is in one of them.
I show folks which CDs and conservative income opportunities are most shielded from risk.
I talk about the ten safest cities for the future.
These are the ones with the strongest local economies.
They have industries that will continue providing jobs, their crime rates are low now, and they have the best chance of staying that way, even in the darkest times.
Retirees should be looking near these areas.
Plus, I also examine which careers will be the safest, because real unemployment and underemployment is already an epidemic, but it's going to get much worse.

STEVE MEYERS:
Jim Rickards, what you revealed today in this interview is nothing short of a wake-up call. Thank you for joining us.
JIM RICKARDS:
It's my pleasure, Steve.
STEVE MEYERS:
Today, Jim Rickards stepped forward to warn you about a coming catastrophe the Intelligence Community fears is at our doorstep.
But, as you saw, he's also working to help everyday folks across the country prepare for it.
And we at Money Morning want to do our part as well.
That's why we'd like to send you a free copy of everything Jim has prepared.
What he's calling the Project Prophecy 2.0 Action Plan.

It includes:
The New York Times best-selling book, The Death of Money: The Collapse of the International Monetary System
The controversial unpublished chapter, The Day After Plan Declassified
The six-part video series, The Death of Money Digital Debriefing
The Project Prophecy Wealth Defense Blueprint
The Project Prophecy Watch List
The Project Prophecy Hard Assets and Personal Finance Playbook
You can click here to claim this Project Prophecy 2.0 Action Plan for free.
And I strongly suggest you do so.
Because if Jim and his colleagues at the Pentagon, the CIA, and across the entire Intelligence Community are right…
There isn't much time left to protect yourself.
If you'd prefer to claim your copy by phone...
Simply call 1.866.460.9039 or 1.443.353.4384 (for international callers) from 9 am to 5 pm (Eastern Time) – and be sure to mention Priority Code PMMRQ988.
I want to thank you for joining us today.
I'm Steve Meyers.
Stay safe.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yDSX3XvqkjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XXavier (2 Oct 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Vaya forma de empezar octubre!
> 
> *La Seguridad Social gana 12.182 cotizantes y registra el mejor septiembre en ocho años*



La cifra absoluta de cotizantes está en valores que no se habían visto desde hace cuatro años, y sigue subiendo... Es llamativo que, en septiembre, mes tradicionalmente malo para el empleo, la cifra de cotizantes haya subido...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Oct 2014)

XXavier dijo:


> La cifra absoluta de cotizantes está en valores que no se habían visto desde hace cuatro años, y sigue subiendo... Es llamativo que, en septiembre, mes tradicionalmente malo para el empleo, la cifra de cotizantes haya subido...



Ese aumento se debe a cotizantes-basura.


----------



## p_pin (2 Oct 2014)

Por favor dejar a los troles que se ahogen en su propio vómito y no les déis bola


----------



## El Promotor (2 Oct 2014)

XXavier dijo:


> La cifra absoluta de cotizantes está en valores que no se habían visto desde hace cuatro años, y sigue subiendo... Es llamativo que, en septiembre, mes tradicionalmente malo para el empleo, la cifra de cotizantes haya subido...



Esta no es la "debacle" que nos venden todos los días en este hilo y en otros por el estilo.



> Además, el sistema cuenta con 356.258 cotizantes más que en septiembre de 2013 –cuando perdía 504.358 afiliados al año. Esto situó el crecimiento anual del empleo, medido en términos de Seguridad Social, en el 2,18%, el ritmo más vigoroso desde 2007, justo antes del inicio de la crisis.
> 
> Es más, el dato corregido de variaciones del calendario –que refleja más fielmente la tendencia del comportamiento de cualquier indicador– indica que el mes pasado la Seguridad Social ganó 46.962 ocupados más. Y encadena trece meses de aumento de cotizantes, con la citada excepción de agosto. Con todo, la cifra total de afiliados se situó el mes pasado en una media de 16.661.703 trabajadores.
> 
> El empleo crece por encima del 2% por primera vez desde 2007 | Economía | Cinco Días



Y eso que estamos en octubre.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...low-record-926-million-americans-not-labor-fo

*Labor Participation Rate Drops To 36 Year Low; Record 92.6 Million Americans Not In Labor Force*

While by now everyone should know the answer, for those curious why the US unemployment rate just slid once more to a meager 5.9%, the lowest print since the summer of 2008, the answer is the same one we have shown every month since 2010: the collapse in the labor force participation rate, which in September slide from an already three decade low 62.8% to 62.7% - the lowest in over 36 years, matching the February 1978 lows. And while according to the Household Survey, *232K people found jobs, what is more disturbing is that the people not in the labor force, rose to a new record high, increasing by 315,000 to 92.6 million!*

And that's how you get a fresh cycle low in the unemployment rate.







So the next time Obama asks you if you are better off now than 6 years ago show him this chart of the employment to population ratio: it speaks volumes.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Oct 2014)

Llegó el fin de los tiempos para USA, tal como se predijo en este hilo y en el 
foro.

*La tasa de paro de EEUU baja al 5,9%: creó 248.000 empleos en septiembre*

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Llegó el fin de los tiempos para USA, tal como se predijo en este hilo y en el
> foro.
> 
> *La tasa de paro de EEUU baja al 5,9%: creó 248.000 empleos en septiembre*
> ...



232K personas encuentran empleo y la fuerza laboral cae en 315K

232K personas encuentran empleo y la fuerza laboral cae en 315K

232K personas encuentran empleo y la fuerza laboral cae en 315K

232K personas encuentran empleo y la fuerza laboral cae en 315K

232K personas encuentran empleo y la fuerza laboral cae en 315K


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SKnF1HEUwuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2014)

El próximo gran crack – Economía Directa 2-10-2014


----------



## Clouda (5 Oct 2014)

La estética perroflautica de bertok se impone con fuerza en la sociedad de comienzos del siglo XXI.


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2014)

A partir del minuto 6.

[YOUTUBE]k5D55GbnIc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2014)

Avisaos estáis

[YOUTUBE]8W26qsynbWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2014)

Actualizado en

6.2.58. - Educación e información financiera: Peter Schiff: Proof Crash - How to profit from the coming economic collapse http://down.cenet.org.cn/upfile/8/200871103551176.pdf


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2014)

Shurs, llegamos al final de camino. Ha sido un placer haberos leído todo este tiempo.

Suerte a todos.

El marrano nos obsequia con la dádiva de ser los primeros contagiados fuera de África.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-contagion-out-africa-salzburg-activates-ebol

*Spanish Ebola-Infected Nurse Is First Case Of Contagion Out Of Africa; Salzburg Activates Ebola Emergency Response*

By now it should be clear to everyone that any myth that the Ebola epidemic, which has clearly gone global, is contained is about as real as the S&P 500 at 2000. And if it isn't, the latest confirmation came moments ago from BBC which reports that a Spanish nurse who treated an Ebola victim in Madrid has contracted the virus herself in the first case of contagion outside Africa, health officials say. What is different about this case is that the nurse contracted the virus in Madrid while she was part of the team that treated Spanish priest Manuel Garcia Viejo, who died of Ebola on 25 September, despite being treated with the same drug regiment that previous is said to have worked on US Ebola patients. 

The priest died in the hospital Carlos III de Madrid after catching Ebola in Sierra Leone. He was the second: another Spanish priest, Miguel Pajares, died in August after contracting the virus in Liberia.

The nurse was admitted to hospital on Monday morning with a high fever, Spanish newspaper El Pais said. Doctors isolated the emergency treatment room, the report said.

Once again questions emerge just how the virus is transmitted, because if the nurse, who obviously took every possible precation against the world's most dangerous virus that is supposedly non-airborne, contracted it, then it clearly leads to speculation that Ebola may be transmitted by means other than what the population is being told.

And while the media will surely try to downplay the seriousness of this latest contagtion, it will likely fail:

SPANISH HEALTH OFFICIAL SAYS HEALTH WORKER WITH EBOLA STARTED TO FEEL SICK ON SEPT. 30
SPAIN MONITORING 30 MED STAFF WHO WORKED WITH EBOLA PATIENT
SPAINISH EBOLA PATIENT ENTERED ORIGINAL PATIENT'S ROOM TWICE
SPAIN EBOLA PATIENT POSS HAD CONTACT W/OTHERS BEFORE SYMPTOMS
But the punchline:

SPANISH HEALTH OFFICIAL SAYS HEALTH WORKER WITH EBOLA WENT ON HOLIDAY THE DAY AFTER SPANISH PRIEST DIED AND HAS BEEN ON HOLIDAY EVER SINCE
Well, good luck finding everyone she interacted with.

And if that wasn't enough, perhaps the safest and sleepiest city in the world, Mozart's birthplace, Salzburg, hours ago activated its emergency Ebola response after a 15 year old refugee from Liberia was exhibiting Ebola-like signs. From German ORF google-translated:

In the Salzburg State Hospital, a 15-year-old from Liberia is examined for the Ebola virus infection. The young man was picked up on Monday night at the Wals. He claimed to have escaped alone.

In the Salzburg Federal Clinics (SALK) Monday had therefore first the existing emergency plan for the handling of a suspected Ebola are capitalized: The young refugee from Liberia had been taken up in a Flachgauer community. Since Liberia is a country affected by Ebola area, the young man was admitted immediately for evaluation in the country's hospitals. This was confirmed in the evening Salzburg hospital and health speaker Governor Deputy Governor Christian Stöckl (ÖVP).
And cue panic prevention mode:

"It is absolutely too early to speak of a suspected case. The patient must first be examined for possible symptoms throughout. However, the emergency plan has been activated as a precaution in the Salzburg Regional Hospital, and the case is treated as a suspected case. It has paid off, that a meticulous contingency plan for the entire country and in the state hospital in an Ebola-Team was established in the fall of last year by the Regional Health Directorate. The probability that there is an Ebola patient in the refugee may be small, but we have taken all measures to be fully prepared. The crisis team has gathered in a short time and will advise the next steps, resulting from the initial examination of the patient, "said Stoeckl.
Finally, all this is happening as America's own Ebola patient, Thomas Duncan, is in deteriorating, critical condition

---------- Post added 06-oct-2014 at 19:58 ----------

[YOUTUBE]45nUbWv26fI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clouda (6 Oct 2014)

Ohhh que miedo el ebola en octubre y todo mola mogollon 

vamos a morirnos todos cienes y cienes de veces, el primero sera bertok.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2014)

Nuestros acreedores se van a quedar con el País entero cuando todos palmemos por Ebola.

Las deudas las pagaremos hasta metidos en una caja de pino.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (7 Oct 2014)

Tenían razón los neperianos.
No había que preocuparse por la deuda.
Que les den por culo que no les vamos a pagar.....oh wait :8:


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2014)




----------



## El Promotor (8 Oct 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> vamos a morirnos todos cienes y cienes de veces, el primero sera bertok.



Pero del disgusto.

*El FMI avala la NEP: sitúa a España a la cabeza del crecimiento europeo en 2015, por delante de Francia y Alemania*

:XX:


----------



## Arretranco_70 (9 Oct 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Como el promotor ha borrado sus pajas mentales de los primeros años, o tal vez ha sido el sistema, ":



Quizá ni una cosa ni la otra. Sencillamente empezó a "pajearse" como usted dice desde el mismísimo momento que Mariano el cobarde pisó la Moncloa -pura casualidad, claro- Seguramente justo justo antes, todo era debacle y caída a los infiernos. 

Por lo que siento comunicarle que este documento, carece de interés. No hay un solo forero con más de 1 semana de antigüedad que no sepa a qué se dedica exactamente el Promotroll con sus múltiples nicks.


----------



## vecordis (9 Oct 2014)

Alguien sabe, cuantos hay ingresados?


----------



## Comodoro (9 Oct 2014)

No hay mejor desprecio que no hacer aprecio.

Lo digo porque le prestáis demasiada atención al tontito.


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2014)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 Oct 2014)

Al final sí fue en Octubre.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Oct 2014)

Bertok, ya tienes himno para el hilo xDDDD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kga6NBewX6w


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2014)

*Ebola And The Five Stages Of Collapse*

Ebola And The Five Stages Of Collapse | Zero Hedge

*At the moment, the Ebola virus is ravaging three countries - Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone - where it is doubling every few weeks, but singular cases and clusters of them are cropping up in dense population centers across the world*. An entirely separate Ebola outbreak in the Congo appears to be contained, but illustrates an important point: even if the current outbreak (to which some are already referring as a pandemic) is brought under control, continuing deforestation and natural habitat destruction in the areas where the fruit bats that carry the virus live make future outbreaks quite likely.

*Ebola's mortality rate can be as high as 70%, but seems closer to 50% for the current major outbreak*. This is significantly worse than the Bubonic plague, which killed off a third of Europe's population. Previous Ebola outbreaks occurred in rural, isolated locales, where they quickly burned themselves out by infecting everyone within a certain radius, then running out of new victims. But the current outbreak has spread to large population centers with highly mobile populations, and the chances of such a spontaneous end to this outbreak seem to be pretty much nil.

*Ebola has an incubation period of some three weeks during which patients remain asymptomatic and, specialists assure us, noninfectious. However, it is known that some patients remain asymptomatic throughout, in spite of having a strong inflammatory response, and can infect others*. Nevertheless, we are told that those who do not present symptoms of Ebola—such as high fever, nausea, fatigue, bloody stool, bloody vomit, nose bleeds and other signs of hemorrhage—cannot infect others. We are also told that Ebola can only be spread through direct contact with the bodily fluids of an infected individual, but it is known that among pigs and monkeys Ebola can be spread through the air, and the possibility of catching it via a cough, a sneeze, a handrail or a toilet seat is impossible to discount entirely. It is notable that many of the medical staff who became infected did so in spite of wearing protective gear—face masks, gloves, goggles and body suits. In short, nothing will guarantee your survival short of donning a space suit or relocating to a space station.

There is a test that shows whether someone is infected with Ebola, but it is known to produce false negatives. Other methods do even worse. Current effort at “enhanced screening,” recently introduced at a handful of international airports, where passengers arriving from the affected countries are now being checked for fever, fatigue and nausea, are unlikely to stop infected, and infectious, individuals. They are akin to other “security theater” methods that are currently in vogue, such as making passengers take off their shoes and testing breast milk for its potential as an explosive. The fact that the thermometers, which agents point at people's heads, are made to look like guns is a nice little touch; whoever came up with that idea deserves Homeland Security's highest decoration—to be shaped like a bomb and worn rectally.

It is unclear what technique or combination of techniques could guarantee that Ebola would not spread. Even a month-long group quarantine for all travelers from all of the affected countries may provide the virus with a transmission path via asymptomatic, undiagnosed individuals. And even a quarantine that would amount to solitary confinement (which would be both impractical and illegal) would simply put evolutionary pressure on this fast-mutating virus to adapt and incubate longer than the period of the quarantine.

*Treatment of Ebola victims amounts to hydration and palliative care*. Transfusions of blood donated by a survivor seem to be the only effective therapy available. An experimental drug called ZMapp has been demonstrated to stop Ebola in non-human primates, but its effectiveness in humans is now known to be less than 100%. It is an experimental drug, made in small batches by infecting young tobacco plants with an eyedropper. Even if its production is scaled up, it will be too little and too late to have any measurable effect on the current epidemic. Likewise, experimental Ebola vaccines have been demonstrated to be effective in animal trials, and one has been shown to be safe in humans, but the process of demonstrating it effectiveness in humans and then producing it in sufficient quantities may take longer than it would for the virus to spread around the world.

*The scenario in which Ebola engulfs the globe is not yet guaranteed, but neither can it be dismissed as some sort of apocalyptic fantasy: the chances of it happening are by no means zero. And if Ebola is not stopped, it has the potential to reduce the human population of the earth from over 7 billion to around 3.5 billion in a relatively short period of time. Note that even a population collapse of this magnitude is still well short of causing human extinction: after all, about half the victims fully recover and become immune to the virus. But supposing that Ebola does run its course, what sort of world will it leave in its wake? More importantly, now is a really good time to start thinking of ways in which people can adapt to the reality of a global Ebola pandemic, to avoid a wide variety of worst-case outcomes*. After all, compared to some other doomsday scenarios, such as runaway climate change or global nuclear annihilation, a population collapse can look positively benign, and, given the completely unsustainable impact humans are currently having on the environment, may perhaps even come to be regarded as beneficial.

I understand that such thinking is anathema to those who feel that every problem must have a solution—or it's not worth discussing. I certainly don't want to discourage those who are trying to stop Ebola, or to delay its spread until a vaccine becomes available, and would even help them if I could. I am not suicidal, and I don't look forward to the death of roughly half the people I know. But I happen to disagree that thinking about what such an outcome, and perhaps even preparing for it in some ways, is necessarily a bad idea. Unless, of course, it produces a panic. So, if you are prone to panic, perhaps you shouldn't be reading this.

And so, for the benefit of those who are not particularly panic-prone, I am going to trot out my old technique of examining collapse as consisting of five distinct stages: financial, commercial, political, social and cultural, and briefly discuss the various ramifications of a swift 50% global population collapse when viewed through that prism. If you want to know all about the five stages, my book is widely available.

*Financial collapse
*
*Our current set of financial arrangements, involving very large levels of debt leading to artificially high valuations placed on stocks, commodities, real estate, and Ph.D's in economics, is underpinned by a key assumption: that the global economy is going to continue to grow*. Yes, global growth started stumbling around the turn of the century, stopped for a while during the financial collapse of 2008, and has since then remained anemic, with even the most tentative signs of recovery having much to do with unlimited money-printing by the world's central banks, but the economics Ph.D's remain ever so hopeful that growth will resume. Nevertheless, this much is clear: halving the number of workers and consumers would not be conducive to boosting economic growth.

Quite the opposite: *it would mean that most debt will have to be written off*. Likewise, the valuations of companies that would supply half the demand with half the workers would be unlikely to go up. Nor would the houses, half of which would stand vacant and dilapidated, increase in value. If the supply of oil suddenly outstrips demand by 50%, then this would cause the price of oil to drop to a point where it no longer covers the cost of producing it, and oil producers will be forced to shut down. This would not be a happy event for those countries that are heavily dependent on energy exports in order to afford imports of food to feed their populations. Nor would such developments spell a happy end for those countries that need to continuously roll over trillions of dollars of short-term debt in order to continue feeding their populations via government hand-outs (the United States comes to mind).

“But what about wealth preservation?!” I hear some of my readers screaming in anguish? “*How do I hedge my portfolio against a sudden 50% global population drop?*” Well, that's easy: you need to be short all paper. Short it all: currency, stocks, bonds, debt instruments, deeds on urban real estate. Get out of most commodities: energy, obviously, but also precious metals, because you can't eat gold. Go long people (who will be in ever-shorter supply) and arable land (because people have to eat) and stockpile everything else that they will need to learn to feed themselves. If they are sufficiently grateful for all you help, they will feed you too. Alternatively, you can just sit on your paper wealth as it dwindles to nothing, and wait for the torches and the pitchforks to come out. Since wealthy people squander a disproportionate amount of wealth on themselves and their families, killing them off is a good wealth preservation strategy—for the rest of us, so feel free to do your part.

*Commercial collapse
*
It would be a challenge to keep global supply chains in operation while commodity prices plummet in value, credit becomes unavailable, and other knock-on effects of financial collapse make themselves felt. Since a lot of production depends on overseas suppliers, it would shut down shortly after international credit becomes unavailable. *Countries that have food security, strong central control, many state-owned companies and long-term barter agreements with other countries (Russia and China come to mind) may find it possible to switch their economies into the old command and control mode, so that the few products that are key for keeping the survivors alive remain available*.

It should be expected that certain forms of production—those particularly capital intensive—would disappear entirely. Examples might include integrated circuit manufacturing, pharmaceutical industry, offshore oil drilling, satellite technology and so on. Certain long-lasting forms of technology, such as manual printing presses, manual typewriters and solar panel-powered shortwave radios, would remain in use, treasured and passed along as technological heirlooms.

For many operations, different staffing arrangements would need to be put in place. For instance, ships would need to double their crews, in expectation that at least half the crew might drop dead during any given trip. This would not be as problematic as it sounds: during the age of discovery it was not unusual for half the crew to be lost during a voyage from causes ranging from blunt trauma to scurvy. The shift to double-staffing would be particularly important for operations that affect public safety in a major way, nuclear power plants in particular.

*Political collapse
*
*A 50% reduction in global population would no doubt accelerate the already speedy process by which nation-states fail and turn into ungovernable regions*. Not a year goes by without one or two more countries joining their ranks: Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Libya, Syria, Yemen, Ukraine... Several African countries may join this list before the year is out.

*Especially at risk are those countries that would be unable to continue feeding their populations once oil prices plummet. Saudi Arabia, for instance, would be quickly wiped out as a country once the vast welfare state supported by the House of Saud ceases to function. As soon as that happens, Saudi Arabia would become a particularly soft target for the Islamic Caliphate, with very interesting consequences for the entire region*.

There is one effect that would be common to all countries, or at least to those who have not yet undergone political collapse: since the population would become much younger, gerontocracy would become a thing of the past. The swift die-off would cause life expectancies to plummet, but we should expect the effect to be much more pronounced at the higher end of the spectrum. In many of the prosperous, developed countries in particular, there is currently a very large bulge near the geriatric end of the age spectrum. In these countries, people have been living longer and longer thanks to aggressive medical interventions: cancer surgeries, drug regimens and a variety of therapies. Many of these people are living longer but in increasingly poor health, and we should expect Ebola to carry them off in disproportionately large numbers. Organizations such as the US senate, with an average age over 60, would be expected to lose much more than half of their members—to most Americans' inordinate glee, if public survey numbers are to be believed.

For those countries that manage to remain stable, the disproportionately heavy die-off among the aged may pave the way to large-scale economic and political reforms. Older people tend to vote more than the young, and they tend to vote for the preservation of the status quo rather than for change. This pattern is particularly clear in some countries, such as the US, where older people vote to maintain the privileges that had accrued to them during prosperous times, thereby depriving their children and grandchildren of a viable future. The demographic projection where soon there will be just two working-age people supporting each retiree would be invalidated. Other types of rapid positive change may occur; for instance, many academic disciplines, in which nothing can change until the old guard dies, may begin to see rapid progress.

*Social collapse
*
There would likely to be a wide spectrum of outcomes. Those communities that are ethnically homogenous, well-defended, strongly bound together by conservative and uniform social and religious traditions, with a history of favoring self-sufficiency and perseverance, would be likely to survive and recover. On the other hand, those communities that are ethnically diverse with a history of bigotry, racism and ethnic strife, with weak, optional, or nonexistent standards of public morality, which are integrated into the global economy in non-optional ways, and which are unaccustomed to hardship, are likely to perish.

*Cultural collapse
*
*The cultures most favored to survive would be those that can be preserved autonomously at a small scale. Particularly favored to survive would be those that have a strong oral tradition, teach their own children within families rather than submitting them to government-run schools, and insist on internal systems of jurisprudence and governance in defiance of any external interference*. It is hard to imagine that the Roma of the Balkans or the Pashtuns of Waziristan would fail to pass on their culture just because half of them suddenly die. Such circumstances may sound dire to most of us, but to these long-suffering tribes it's a sunny day in the park and a boat-ride on the pond, and they would be sure to add a few epic poems about it to their repertoire once it's over.

*At the other extreme are those cultures that depend entirely on book-learning, and have a writing system sufficiently abstruse to require many years of schooling just to achieve a basic level of literacy (English, Chinese)*. Education relies on transmitting information from those who are older to those who are younger, and as the die-off compresses the age spectrum toward its younger end, the number of teachers will dwindle. Coupled with other inevitable disruptions, formal schooling may become impossible in many areas, resulting, a generation or so later, in very low levels of literacy. Severed from its main mechanism for acquiring knowledge, the culture of the people in such areas would disintegrate. At the very far end of the spectrum are found roving bands of feral children, speaking a language that no adult is able to understand. It is at this point that we are able to conclude that cultural collapse has run its course.

*Mitigation strategies
*
*I have already mentioned that it may be a good idea to make arrangements through which survivors would be able to feed themselves, and provide them with the few other necessities for survival*.

Beyond that, there are the basic mechanics of handling the pandemic. *The current strategy treats it as a medical problem, best handled by doctors and nurses working in hospitals and clinics. This strategy only works for as long as the epidemic can be said to be under control; once it can be said to be out of control, the surviving doctors and nurses (medics are usually the first to be exposed—and to die) would be well advised to specifically refuse to handle Ebola patients*.

In absence of any curative or preventive therapies, Ebola patients need shelter, hydration, hygiene, palliative care and, if and when they die, sanitary disposal of the remains. The goal is to do what is possible to give patients a chance to recover more or less on their own. To this end, it is very important to do all the things necessary to make sure that people are dying just from Ebola, and not from exposure, dehydration, or from any of the opportunistic diseases that thrive in disrupted circumstances, such as cholera and typhus. Sanitation is the most important aspect of the entire operation.

These services need not be provided by trained medics. *The main two requirements for such service are: 1. psychological immunity to scenes of horrific suffering and death; and 2. immunity to Ebola. The first of these requirements comes down to natural talent; some have it, some don't. The second requirement is being provided free of charge by the Ebola virus itself, in cooperation with the survivors' immune systems*.

English lacks a good word to describe this type of specialist, but we don't have to reach far to find one: the Russian word for it is “sanitar.” A popular Russian saying goes “wolves are sanitars of the forest” because they take care of disposing of the sick, the weak and the lame, thus giving those that survive a better chance. A sanitar need not be medically trained, but some training is needed: in diagnosis, palliative care, sanitation procedures and corpse disposal.

A third requirement is one that applies to the sanitation service as a whole: *the number of sanitars has to scale with the rate of infection*. Since the number of those infected is increasing exponentially, the number of sanitars assigned to serve them has to be able to increase exponentially as well. It seems outlandish to think that sufficient numbers of people will spontaneously volunteer for the job, and this means that they have to be press-ganged into service. And a super-obvious way to do just that is to simply never discharge Ebola survivors: once you are in, you are in until the pandemic is over, or until you die, whichever comes first. If you recover, you are given a bit of training, and then you go to work.

If you don't like the mitigation strategy I am proposing, please feel free to propose your own. Keep in mind, however, that what you propose has to automatically scale with the increase in the rate of infection, which is exponential. Sure, you can propose setting a public health budget, but then it has to double every couple of weeks—and keep doubling until the number of patients is in the billions


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (12 Oct 2014)

Amijo Bertok. Le tengo mucho aprecio. Y le llevo leyendo desde hace mucho. 
Me gustaría mucho saber su opinión sobre el Ebola. ¿Que cree usted que va a pasar en España y en el mundo?. 
Por cierto, muy bueno el último artículo que acabas de postear en este hilo. Saludos amijo.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2014)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok. Le tengo mucho aprecio. Y le llevo leyendo desde hace mucho.
> Me gustaría mucho saber su opinión sobre el Ebola. ¿Que cree usted que va a pasar en España y en el mundo?.
> Por cierto, muy bueno el último artículo que acabas de postear en este hilo. Saludos amijo.



En África está descontrolado. Crece de forma exponencial y va a ser una masacre. La pobreza llama a miseria y ésta llama a muerte. Pobre gente.

En los US hay un riesgo muy evidente de que traspase fronteras y sea México la llama que prenda el colapso en Centroamérica y América del Sur.

En España .... quién sabe. La información o no existe o es falsa. Ojalá lo atajen a tiempo.

Hay quién atribuye este brote a un maquiavélico plan de despoblación mundial de los globalistas. Nos las veo cara de tan malas personas como para hacerlo 8:8:8:


----------



## Clouda (12 Oct 2014)

En África han muerto unas 4 mil personas por ebola, en realidad es una cifra insignificante comparandola con su población.... por gripe comun y otras enfermedades seguro que mueren muchos mas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2014)

The End is near...the film...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2014)

Ya tenemos, ignorante

[YOUTUBE]GMcyCSMQWdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Oct 2014)

Cuentanos más wapisssimooo...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2014)

No hay crisis y tal. Panda de hijos de puta ::::::


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2014)

En África, la situación está fuera de control.

Estamos en terreno desconocido.







---------- Post added 12-oct-2014 at 20:57 ----------

[YOUTUBE]XVKUUHLs9Nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

Juan Laborda lo peta ::::::

Sensibles amariconaos, abstenerse

El final de la cuenta atras en mp3 (13/10 a las 09:20:26) 55:15 3599771 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oK23j2ecdiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comodoro (15 Oct 2014)

Bertok, si haces un pequeño resumen con las ideas generales del audio y del video, seguro que la info llega más y mejor a la peña.

Yo el audio lo escuché el otro día y me dormí.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

*Sell Everything & Run For Your Lives*

[YOUTUBE]Dpu3gxcHr4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marathonman (17 Oct 2014)

Madre mía... creo que me he enamorado, y no de Jim Rogers precisamente.

Aquí va una pequeña aportación, me parece que no lo he visto por aquí: a mí me parece instructivo, y habla de varios ejemplos de colapsos financieros, comerciales, politicos, culturales...

The Five Stages of Collapse: Survivors' Toolkit - Free eBooks Download


----------



## Comodoro (17 Oct 2014)

No entiendo una palabra de lo que dice este pollo.

¿Podrías resumir en 4 palabras lo que dice?


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> No entiendo una palabra de lo que dice este pollo.
> 
> ¿Podrías resumir en 4 palabras lo que dice?



Vende todos los mercados y compra una puta granja en Rusia ::::::

Los papelacos greenbacks no vale una mierda.

Huye y no mires hacia atrás.


----------



## Comodoro (17 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Vende todos los mercados y compra una puta granja en Rusia ::::::
> 
> Los papelacos greenbacks no vale una mierda.
> 
> Huye y no mires hacia atrás.



Asias acho. Bueno, está diciendo lo que muchos sabemos hace unos 8 años, nada nuevo.


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2014)

Una mina

The Money Mustache Community - Index

El que sepa inglés y sea loncha, esto le va a interesar mucho

Say Hi and Introduce Yourself

Enjoy it !!!


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Oct 2014)

¿Financial freedom through badassity? Resumen de la idea, please.
Bueno, el hilo de preguntas frecuentes ya da una idea. Independencia financiera, retiro temprano, lonchafinismo, etc.


----------



## timi (18 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8RUIgUcxcU


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2014)

Había leído poco sobre MMM pero el foro que tiene es algo antológico.

Actualizado con letras de oro.

4.1.9. - The Money Mustache Community - Index


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

Actualizado

4.1.10. - Frugality is the new Fanciness - YouTube
4.1.11. - Mustachianism in 5 minutes - YouTube
4.1.12. - Four Ways To Quit The Rat Race - YouTube


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CMgDumuTu84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2014)

4.1.13. - Early Retirement Extreme: — a combination of simple living, anticonsumerism, DIY ethics, self-reliance, and applied capitalism


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2014)

Bancolchón por decreto

Depositante, ya nadie quiere tu dinero - Blogs de Perlas de Kike

*Depositante, ya nadie quiere tu dinero*







Querido ahorrador. Imagínate que mañana vas a la sucursal más cercana de tu entidad financiera habitual. Quieres un depósito a plazo fijo, y como siempre, tratas de negociar el precio con la persona que te atiende. Pero, al contrario de lo que ocurre siempre, esta no te hace una buena oferta de esas que hacía antaño “por ser un cliente especial”. Lejos de eso, quiere cobrarte. Sí, cobrar. *Esto es, en vez de ofrecer un 1%, un 0,5% o un determinado tipo de interés, pretende que tú, querido ahorrador, pagues por depositar tu dinero*. ¿Una locura?

Quizá eso hayan pensado los clientes a los que les ha pasado ya. Sí, estás leyendo bien… *Cobrar por depositar el dinero en una entidad financiera es hoy por hoy una realidad*. Y no, no hay trampa ni cartón, no me refiero a que el dinero esté remunerado y se cobren comisiones por otros conceptos que inclinen la balanza a favor de la entidad financiera. No, nada de eso. Me refiero a que hoy por hoy, los mayores bancos del mundo han empezado a cobrar a los grandes depositantes de euros por custodiar su dinero. O, en otras palabras, en Euroland los tipos de interés negativos son ya una realidad. No hay trampa ni cartón.

Véase la siguiente noticia del WSJ (“Big Banks Start Charging Clients for Euro Deposits” 17-10-2014), que es el medio que ha publicado el bombazo, o si lo prefieren pueden leer parte de la información en Reuters o Bloomberg. *Entidades como BNY Mellon, el mayor custodio del mundo, Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan, Credit Suisse o HSBC están cobrando, o van a hacerlo de forma inmediata, a aquellos clientes que depositan grandes cantidades de saldos de pasivo en euros en sus cuentas*.

Entidades como BNY Mellon, el mayor custodio del mundo, Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan, Credit Suisse o HSBC están cobrando, o van a hacerlo de forma inmediata, a aquellos clientes que depositan grandes cantidades de saldos de pasivo en euros en sus cuentas

Es cierto que no se menciona a entidades como Santander, BBVA o La Caixa, que sería lo que realmente le preocuparía al ahorrador español, pero por lo pronto las rentabilidades ofrecidas han bajado de forma notoria también en nuestro país. Y, si ha pasado esto, algo que hace tan solo unos meses era impensable, ¿por qué no valorar la posibilidad de que vaya a más? De hecho, véase cómo las noticias sobre los ‘tijeretazos’ a las rentabilidades son cada día más habituales en nuestros portales de noticias favoritos, incluyendo a los grandes bancos (de hecho quizá sean quienes lleven la delantera).

*¿Por qué está pasando esto? Claramente, por la decisión del BCE de situar los tipos de interés de la facilidad de depósito en el -0,2%*. Vamos, que el BCE ha decidido cobrar a los bancos por depositar su dinero en la institución y ahora las entidades financieras han empezado a repercutir dicho coste al cliente. Dicha medida no solo ha depreciado la divisa y minorado la rentabilidad en los bonos a corto plazo, sino que también ha provocado un cambio en la mentalidad de los diversos agentes económicos. Se intuye en el movimiento de los grandes bancos que no esperan que lo que vivimos sea coyuntural, sino que los tipos de interés en terreno negativo están aquí para quedarse, al menos por un tiempo. En caso contrario, ¿por qué molestar a sus mayores clientes?

Así, aparentes ‘locuras’ en la deuda pública de mayor calidad se entienden mejor. Por ejemplo en la yield curve AAA de la Eurozona podemos encontrar rendimientos negativos hasta vencimientos de 3 años, y en el caso de la deuda pública alemana se marcaron cifras a 5 años tan irrisorias como el 0,1%. Si los Estados catalogados como ‘refugio’ lo deseasen, podrían reducir el vencimiento medio de su deuda pública y financiarse literalmente gratis; es más, ¡podrían incluso cobrar dinero por endeudarse! Eso es una ‘locura’, al menos desde una perspectiva ‘precrisis’, pero a partir de ahora el debate puede ir más allá. ¿Por ejemplo, alguien se imagina un Euribor en territorio negativo?

Sin duda se trata de un escenario más debatible a nivel teórico que práctico, porque poca gente se imagina que pueda llegar a pasar. Pero, por otra parte, ¿quién se imaginaba que llegaríamos a pagar por depositar nuestro dinero? ¿Quién se imaginaba la deuda pública alemana a 5 años con rendimiento casi cero? No es extraño, por tanto, viendo la vertiginosa caída del indicador, que la gente se empiece a preguntar cosas como “¿cómo afectará a mi hipoteca un Euribor en negativo?” o “¿Euribor al 0%? Es posible a final de año”. Los tipos de interés en negativo, si se consolidan, pueden afectar tanto a depositantes como a la rentabilidad de la deuda y a indicadores como el Euribor.

Y ese es otro motivo de preocupación para los ahorradores que deseen depositar su dinero en las entidades financieras. No solo el BCE ha establecido una facilidad de depósito en negativo, no solo aumentará de nuevo la liquidez en el sistema por medio de los TLTRO y la compra de activos (haciendo menos atractivo remunerar el dinero de los ahorradores y hundiendo las referencias a corto plazo), además, si indicadores como el Euribor se ven afectados, las entidades financieras seguirán bajando la rentabilidad de los depósitos más y más para defender sus márgenes. ¿Podría llegar todo ello a la calle? *¿Podríamos ver en algún momento depósitos con un tipo de interés negativo para el ciudadano de a pie?*

Es difícil de imaginar, y operativamente complicado. Si los grandes bancos han elegido a las grandes cuentas para cobrar no es por gusto, es precisamente porque son estas cuentas las que no pueden prescindir de una entidad financiera. En otras palabras, *si a un pequeño ahorrador le cobran una cantidad significativa por custodiar su dinero, lo sacará en efectivo y lo tendrá en casa*, aun a riesgo de que se lo roben. Pero esto para un gran patrimonio es inviable. Un gran patrimonio puede invertirlo, puede moverlo, puede incluso meter una parte en su caja fuerte, pero si quiere liquidez no le quedará más remedio que pagar por ello. Aunque, dicho esto, también sacamos en conclusión que, si los tipos negativos se consolidan, se podría llegar a cobrar por depositar el dinero al ciudadano de a pie en un importe lo suficientemente bajo para que no compensara guardarlo en casa. Eso sí es posible; difícil, pero posible.

No sé si nuestros ojos llegarán a ver tal cosa, pero viendo el mundo en que vivimos probablemente el debate se irá incrementando en los próximos meses. *Qué mejor ocasión que esta para empezar a planteárselo*. Por otra parte, y relacionado con esto, ¿alguien se imagina un verdadero mercado bajista en la Eurozona con los miles de millones que saldrán de los depósitos a medida que las rentabilidades bajen? O mejor dicho, que están saliendo. Porque Manolo y Pepe probablemente no moverán el mercado, pero a quien están cobrando por depositar el dinero es a hedge funds, grandes empresas, grandes patrimonios… De hecho, el mercado de deuda corporativa con grado de inversión, uno de los más importantes para juzgar el devenir de los mercados, no se ha enterado de las recientes turbulencias. ¿Será que conocían de antemano los rumores de que Draghi podría comprar? *¿Hay demasiado dinero en el mundo?* ¿Nos habremos vuelto locos?


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Oct 2014)

Cada día estoy mas contento de haberme decidido por comprar oro y plata.

Van a destruir las monedas fiat.

¿Qué credibilidad le queda al sistema???

¿Quién va a querer arriesgar capital en una economía mortecina en la que el negocio bancario ha muerto, en la que solo puedes esperar que te atraquen con el amparo de la ley para los atracadores???

Si los bancos dejan de querer mis billetes...por algo será...


----------



## El Promotor (23 Oct 2014)

Vaya octubre más flojo.

Ni hecatombe vírica ni económica.

*El paro baja en 195.200 personas en el tercer trimestre y se crean 151.000 empleos*

Malos tiempos para el falso profeta Bertok y su cada vez más reducido grupo de perturbados seguidores.


----------



## ignacio28 (23 Oct 2014)

esto ya no es lo que era, antes moriamos cienes y cienes de veces diariamente y ahora ni siquiera lo hacemos con el ébola


----------



## Clouda (23 Oct 2014)

España es libre de ebola jejeje, cuantas malas noticias para bertok.


----------



## sirpask (23 Oct 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/584419-previsiones-de-futuro-de-deagel-com.html


----------



## El Promotor (23 Oct 2014)

Clouda dijo:


> España es libre de ebola jejeje, cuantas malas noticias para bertok.



Tal vez le haya llegado el momento de retirarse.

Necesita reflexionar sobre lo que está haciendo con su vida y con la de los pardillos del foro a los que asusta con apocalípticas profecías que nunca se cumplen, para frustración suya y de sus seguidores.

Su tiempo ya pasó.


----------



## Clouda (23 Oct 2014)

Me temo que aun su tiempo no ha pasado, ahora estara esperando al pico del fracking en 2017 el muy pardillo jejeje.


----------



## timi (24 Oct 2014)

The Oil Crash: La espiral


Durante las últimas semanas se ha producido un fuerte descenso en el precio del petróleo, el cual llevaba más de dos años moviéndose en una franja relativamente estrecha de precios bastante altos.





En el post de esta semana analizaré en detalle qué está pasando con el precio del petróleo. Se trata de un post bastante largo, así que lo he organizado por secciones: Introducción; Volatilidad y Recesión; Los eventos de 2008 y 2011; Fundamentales; Consecuencias; y Conclusión. 

Introducción 

Si nos fijamos en el precio del barril de petróleo de tipo Brent (el de referencia en Europa) vemos que desde principios de 2011 se cotizaba por encima de los 100 dólares, con un par de picos por encima de los 120 a principios de 2011 y 2012 , y un par de coqueteos con la línea de los 100 dólares, que actuó como precio de referencia o línea a no traspasar hacia abajo. Hasta ahora: el viernes pasado el barril de Brent cotizaba a 86$, y aún había estado unos dólares más abajo los días anteriores.

La fuerte volatilidad de los precios del petróleo es uno de los síntomas de problemas de suministro de esta fundamental materia prima. Lo hemos explicado multitud de veces en este blog: cuando la actividad económica es vigorosa, la demanda sube pero la producción no puede seguir el ritmo, con lo que el precio sube hasta que los altos precios dañan la actividad económica. Entonces, se cierran empresas y se deja a gente en el paro, la demanda baja, el precio cae bruscamente y eso permite que poco más tarde comience la recuperación económica, vuelve a subir la demanda y volvemos al punto de partida. Mientras la producción de petróleo suba lentamente o incluso se estanque es de esperar que se reproduzcan periódicamente estos ciclos de recuperación y caída; sin embargo, a medida que la producción de petróleo baje (cosa que aún no ha pasado si consideramos todos los hidrocarburos líquidos, lo cual ya es discutible per se) lo esperable es que la secuencia de subidas y bajadas se acelere, a veces con cambios de enorme brusquedad que empujan el precio hacia arriba o hacia abajo a medida que países enteros colapsan (hacia arriba si el que colapsa es un país productor o hacia abajo si el país colapsante es consumidor).

Como explicaré en este post, la actual bajada de precios es un síntoma ominoso de graves e inminentes problemas económicos y en la producción de petróleo, consecuencia de muchas tensiones acumuladas durante años de huida hacia adelante. Y por ello resultaría bastante cómico, si no fuera tan triste y tan sintomático de nuestra ceguera como sociedad, ver que delante de un momento tan preocupante y crítico como el actual han surgido voces diciendo que "eso del oil crash" no es cierto debido a esta bajada de precios; incluso hay quien dice que esto no lo habíamos visto venir y que todos los análisis que hacemos en este y otros foros son pura basura, porque para estas personas el único síntoma de los problemas de suministro son los altos precios del petróleo, y cada bajada de precios representa un aumento de suministro, por lo que en realidad el peak oil está cada vez más lejos (incluso he llegado a leer un tweet de un conocido gestor de activos relacionados con el petróleo en el que se afirmaba que la caída del precio del petróleo era signo de abundancia de suministro).


Volatilidad y recesión

Nada más lejos de la realidad, por supuesto. Fijarse exclusivamente en el precio del petróleo para describir el peak oil es un error, y aún más pensarse que los problemas de suministro de petróleo simplemente generan precios persistentemente más altos: en realidad, el peak oil lo que genera es una enorme volatilidad (subidas y bajadas del precio salvajes). Y hemos insistido en esa idea desde el principio, en realidad; justamente una de las cosas que me empujó a hacer divulgación del problema del pico del petróleo fue el hecho de ver que después de la clara señal de 2008 (el mismo año el barril valió 147$ en Julio y 36$ en Diciembre) no se produjo una reacción racional a los problemas que ya eran evidentes. Miente quien diga que no lo llevamos diciendo desde hace años, y en mi caso desde el principio: el quinto post que publiqué en este blog, el 3 de Febrero de 2010, se llamaba "Pronóstico de los precios del petróleo para los próximos diez años" e ilustraba el problema de la hipervolatilidad del precio con un croquis que hace años dibujó Dave Cohen:




Un año más tarde, me preguntaba si la repentina subida de precios, ya no lejos de los 130 dólares por barril, indicaba que estábamos en otro de esos picos de volatilidad y si ésta estaba ocasionando la oleada recesiva de 2011. Y ahora en 2014 estamos a punto de otra recesión mundial, según parece. Permítanme que les entresaque dos párrafos de mi post "Pronóstico de los precios del petróleo para los próximos diez años", publicado hace cuatro años y medio:

"Predecir el valor del pico es más o menos imposible, pero sí que podemos adelantar que la economía debilitada no podrá aguantar precios crecientes hasta valores tan altos como 150$, con lo que probablemente el próximo pico será bien menor. Mientras dure la situación de plateau oil, lo único que podemos aventurar es la cadencia de los picos, asumiendo que tras el pico el precio se estabiliza en un valor de unos 40$."

y también

"De aquí también se concluye que los tiempos de recurrencia de los shocks petrolíferos serán cada 3 años, siempre en Julio: 2008, 2011, 2014, 2017, 2020,... Es decir, en esta década nos esperan 4 shocks petrolíferos, siempre y cuando asumamos que estamos en el plateau oil."

El modelo que usé en aquel post era de una banalidad insultante, y la realidad ha sido por supuesto mucho más compleja (yo mismo ya afirmaba en el propio post que las cosas serían bastante más complicadas). Es, sin embargo, curioso ver que, efectivamente, los siguientes picos de precios no han sido tan altos como los casi 150$ de Julio de 2008 y que las fechas esperadas para la mayor volatilidad del precio del petróleo (2008, 2011, 2014...) no han ido tan desencaminadas y parecen marcar las fechas de las sucesivas "Grandes Recesiones", ahora que empieza a reconocerse que podríamos estar en puertas de la Tercera de ellas.

Pero ciertamente la dinámica del precio y la del suministro de petróleo está siendo bastante más complicada. Por la parte de los precios, justamente hace unos meses alguien me echaba en cara que no se cumpliera con la volatilidad que siempre he defendido como síntoma de los problemas de suministro de petróleo, delante de lo cual yo escribí un post en que se tocaba diversos temas y en cuanto a éste, enseñé la siguiente gráfica, superponiendo el croquis de Cohen sobre la evolución real del precio del barril de petróleo:





El bosquejo de Dave Cohen es eso, un bosquejo, pero a pesar de su simplicidad sí que se diría que está captando algo de lo que pasa, y máxime si ahora a finales de 2014 el precio se está desplomando. Antes de entrar a analizar en mayor profundidad qué explica estas desviaciones observadas respecto al modelo simple para el comportamiento del precio, déjenme decirles que esta visión de que los problemas del petróleo implican no simplemente precios altos sino volatilidad no es mía particular, sino compartida por prácticamente toda la comunidad peakoiler. En particular, les recomiendo un excelente artículo de Gail Tverberg para que puedan hacerse una idea más certera de qué está pasando. Así que aquellos que critican a los peakoilers por la bajada repentina del precio del barril de crudo, que se abrochen los cinturones porque ahora vienen curvas y muy peligrosas; y lean por ejemplo lo que se dice en ASPO sobre el fenómeno.


Los eventos de 2008 y 2011 

Telecomunista, toda una eminencia en el tratamiento de los datos de las diversas agencias públicas, publicaba en burbuja.info la siguiente gráfica hace unas semanas.




Si se miran la gráfica con atención verán que ha habido dos acelerones en la producción de "todos los líquidos del petróleo" (petróleo crudo convencional + crudos no convencionales + diversos sucedáneos más o menos asimilables) justo después de dos mesetas en la producción. El primer acelerón se produce tras la crisis del 2008 y se sustenta con biocombustibles. Lamentablemente, los biocombustibles no aportan en realidad energía neta, con lo que de manera real la cosa no coge momento. Los Gobiernos americano y europeos, que obligaron a que parte de la mezcla de sus gasolinas y diéseles tuvieran parte de biocombustibles han perdido el interés en estos combustibles, al comprobar que no reducen la dependencia exterior, y han empezado a retirar los subsidios a su consumo, lo que ha llevado al estancamiento de su producción:


Imagen de Global Biofuels Status Update Ethanol Production 1980 to 2013 


De manera práctica, lo que ha pasado es que el precio del petróleo no ha subido porque la falta de suficiente petróleo en el mercado se rellenó con biocombustibles, que además de causar revueltas del hambre no eran ni energética ni comercialmente rentables y que por tanto se subsidiaron con más deuda de los Estados. Es decir, para mantener la maquinaria mundial en marcha se ha explotado un recurso que no se debía haber producido y que básicamente convierte austeridad y penalidades de la población propia y de otros países en hidrocarburos líquidos.

Pero ya en 2011, siendo ya obvio el fiasco de los biocombustibles, y con una nueva recesión en marcha, hizo falta buscar algo más con lo que impulsar la producción de petróleo, y aquí es donde emerge con fuerza el fracking, como evidencia la franja de color lila del gráfico de Telecomunista más arriba. Sin el aporte de los condensados y el petróleo ligero de roca compacta (light tight oil) americano la producción total de hidrocarburos líquidos habría decaído unos 3 millones de barriles diarios. Lamentablemente, pasa aquí una cosa parecida a la de los biocombustibles: las compañías que explotan estos recursos se están arruinando (como evidencian los cada vez más numerosos artículos que alertan de ello en la prensa económica) y esa montaña de deuda inevitablemente explotará más pronto que tarde. Y tardará menos en reventar si el precio del barril cae demasiado durante un tiempo suficiente. Al final, dado lo crítico y estratégico del petróleo los Estados rescatarán estas compañías, endosando una vez más el coste a los ciudadanos, y de nuevo habiendo convertido sufrimiento social en hidrocarburos líquidos. No es ninguna bagatela precisamente.

Fundamentales 

Los movimientos con los biocombustibles y con los hidrocarburos líquidos derivados del fracking explican por qué el precio se ha mantenido alto sin grandes altibajos (excepto el momento en que se renuncia a seguir impulsando los biocombustibles como gran solución en 2011, que se acopla perfectamente con el pequeño pico de precios de ese año y la consiguiente oleada recesiva). Pero, ¿qué está pasando ahora? El precio se ha mantenido estable por encima los 100$ los últimos 3 años, y de golpe ha comenzado a caer, incluso por debajo de esa barrera de los 100 dólares el barril. Si uno estudia los fundamentales del mercado, se encuentra tres posibles factores en la oferta y uno en la demanda.

Los tres factores en la oferta son:

El shale Oil de los EE.UU. se encuentra en máximos históricos de producción: Como ya comentamos en su día, desde el punto de vista técnico no se espera que la producción de estos hidrocarburos, explotados mediante la técnica del fracking, lleguen a su máximo productivo hasta 2015 como pronto y hasta 2017 como tarde. Por tanto su producción sigue aumentando (quizá ya no tan rápidamente) aunque sea a costa del mayor endeudamiento de las compañías. 
La producción se está recuperando en Libia: Ésta parece ser la razón fundamental del aumento de oferta de petróleo en los últimos meses (700 de los casi 900 mil barriles diarios que ha subido la producción en los últimos tres meses). El Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. lo considera la causa principal en cuanto a la oferta. En todo caso, falta ver si el proceso es duradero o sólo un espejismo. 
Irak ha mejorado sus exportaciones, posiblemente con mucho esfuerzo pero es una tarea esencial para poder financiar la guerra contra el Estado Islámico. 

En cuando a la demanda, hay un único factor que aparece en todos los análisis: la demanda mundial está débil. Desde hace meses se acumulan los indicios negativos en muchos países (caída de las exportaciones alemanas, escasa creación de empleo en los EE.UU., malestar en Francia y decepción con el presidente Hollande, Italia que no levanta cabeza a pesar de la elección como presidente del pretendidamente reformista Renzi...), pero son particularmente importantes los que llegan de China pues es hoy en día la factoría del mundo y su evolución está muy marcada por la evolución de la demanda, sobre todo en Occidente. Y de China no vienen buenos datos: el índice PMI está bastante bajo y muchos indicadores van a la baja (por ejemplo, la fuerte caída de la demanda de acero en ese país). En suma: se anticipa una recesión global, lo cual cuadra bien con la caída concomitante de las bolsas mundiales.

Una manera de tratar de entender qué es lo que está pasando es mirar los informes sobre coyuntura del mercado del petróleo que mensualmente publica la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), los Oil Market Report. Siguiendo la misma metodología que usé hace dos años en el post "Cuando la demanda supera a la oferta", he calculado las gráficas trimestrales de oferta (en verde) y demanda (en rojo) de todos los hidrocarburos líquidos en el mundo. He separado dos períodos: hasta 2005 y a partir de 2005. Veamos el primero de esas gráficas. El eje vertical representa la producción media de todos los líquidos del petróleo durante ese trimestre, y está expresada en millones de barriles diarios (Mb/d).





Hasta 2002 se observa un claro patrón estacional, con más demanda de petróleo en invierno y otoño y menos en primera y verano; la oferta se intenta ajustar a la demanda de forma ligeramente anticíclica: se produce por debajo de la demanda en los meses de mayor demanda pero se compensa con una oferta superior a demanda en los meses de menor demanda. Por eso vemos múltiples cruces de las dos curvas, y los inventarios que guarda la industria en sus depósitos sirven para compensar los vaivenes (se compra demás en los momentos de menor consumo y se compra de menos en los de mayor). A partir de 2003 (si se fijan en el gráfico de Telecomunista, es más o menos cuando la producción de petróleo crudo deja de crecer significativamente) empieza una carrera entre oferta y demanda, que van más ajustadas, y queda menos espacio entre las dos curvas.

¿Qué pasa a partir de 2005? De todo. 





En 2005 y 2006 la curva de oferta está superando la mayoría del tiempo, y ampliamente, la de demanda. Eso debería querer decir que el mercado está más que bien abastecido, pero no olviden que una parte cada vez mayor de lo producido son líquidos del gas natural, que substituyen al petróleo sólo para ciertas funciones (por ejemplo, para la síntesis del propileno). Así que probablemente, en términos de lo que el mercado realmente demandaba (gasolina, diésel, keroseno) la oferta estaba siendo bastante ajustada y eso explicaría por qué durante esos años el precio subió meteóricamente; lamentablemente, la introducción de la notación "todos los líquidos del petróleo" por parte de la AIE hace que esos detalles no puedan ser percibidos en las gráficas.

Llega 2008 y el consumo, que generalmente oscilaba unos 2 Mb/d cada año, baja de casi 4 Mb/d. El precio se desploma durante ese año, y la oferta intenta seguir a la demanda, estando siempre por encima todo ese año. De nuevo, la inclusión en el mismo cesto de "todos los líquidos del petróleo" hace incomprensible la evolución del precio del petróleo, ya que según esta gráfica la oferta fue siempre superior a la demanda durante todo 2008, incluso en Julio cuando el precio llegó a casi 150$ por barril. 

Hacia 2009 la demanda se empieza a recuperar, aunque no recupera sus oscilaciones anuales características hasta 2010. Y a finales de 2011 volvemos a ver la paradoja de tener una oferta que excede en mucho a la demanda y aún así el precio sube. Presumiblemente, porque es el momento en que empieza a verse que los biocombustibles no disminuyen la dependencia energética del mundo; por supuesto los economistas no entienden el por qué, que no es otro que su baja TRE, o sea, que no están produciendo energía neta aprovechable. Y en este momento emerge con fuerza el petróleo ligero de roca compacta y los condensado de algunas plataformas de shale gas de los EE.UU., todos ellos explotados por el fracking. El petróleo ligero de roca compacta sí que es petróleo, aunque al ser ligero no vale para destilar diésel, pero sí que proporciona un alivio a la demanda de combustibles fósiles líquidos del planeta y por tanto la situación comienza a normalizarse en 2012 y 2013... hasta ahora.

Los gráficos acaban en el segundo trimestre de 2014; las líneas delgadas que vienen después son las proyecciones que se deducen del último Oil Market Report (por cierto, corregido un error tonto en las tablas). Como ven, la AIE está haciendo un pronóstico basado en algo muy simple: simplemente apuesta a que volvemos a empezar un ciclo normal, en el que la oferta se va cruzando con la demanda a lo largo del año: ahora toca que la demanda empiece a subir y que la oferta lo haga más moderadamente durante el invierno, y lógicamente se espera que ya pasará lo contrario durante la primavera y el verano.

Pero, ¿qué está pasando en realidad? Como ven, no hay nada espectacular en la oferta prevista, y el último aumento de la producción no es nada completamente disparatado, sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que Libia aún produce sólo la mitad del petróleo que llegó a producir diariamente, y que los problemas con el Estado Islámico hacen que cualquier proyección sobre las exportaciones iraquíes sea muy especulativa. Parece más bien que el problema principal se está originando con la demanda, que no está siguiendo el patrón previsto de repunte en esta época del año; al contrario, está bajando con fuerza. Estamos repitiendo el patrón de 2008 y 2011, donde la oferta superó a la demanda en momentos que debería suceder lo contrario. El problema es que incluir todo lo que asimilamos a petróleo en el mismo gráfico impide distinguir con claridad qué de todo ello es realmente lo que demanda el mercado. La AIE tendría que considerar seriamente separar el mercado del crudo del resto de mercados de hidrocarburos líquidos en sus análisis, puesto que no son absolutamente fungibles y equivalentes (como discutimos al hablar del pico del diésel).


Consecuencias

Es aún pronto para saber si la caída de la demanda continuará durante los próximos meses, consecuencia de un posible parón de la actividad global. Incluso aunque realmente estemos entrando en un proceso recesivo, los Gobiernos pueden tomar muchas medidas para atenuar el problema, y de hecho parece que el Gobierno norteamericano ha emprendido una nueva campaña de imprimir más dinero para intentar conjurar este peligro. La eficacia de tal medida se comprobará durante las próximas semanas.

Sin embargo, lo que sí que ha evidenciado la fuerte bajada del precio del petróleo es un gran nerviosismo en muchos de los países productores. Algunos analistas se han apresurado en declarar que, en realidad, esta caída de precios es el resultado de una sucia artimaña de Arabia Saudita, a quien el consenso de los autoproclamados expertos le atribuye la capacidad eterna de controlar el mercado; según ellos, Arabia Saudita estaría inundando el mercado con petróleo para hacer bajar los precios. En lo que estos expertos no se ponen de acuerdo es con qué fin hace esto el reino saudí: algunos opinan que lo hacen para favorecer el hundimiento de la díscola Rusia, otros que pretende destruir el negocio del shale en los EE.UU., algunos más creen que Arabia Saudita está intentando estrangular económicamente al Estado Islámico en Irak... 

Pero, como hemos visto, no es Arabia Saudita la que ha incrementado su producción, sino principalmente Libia, y los incrementos observados no se salen de las cantidades más o menos habituales para esta época del año. Más aún: como comentábamos hace algunos meses, todo apunta a que la producción de crudo ha empezado ya su declive. Y en cuanto a Arabia Saudita no parece posible que pueda aumentar sensiblemente su producción de petróleo; más bien ésta comenzará pronto a disminuir.

Así pues, se puede negar la mayor: no se están poniendo grandes cantidades de petróleo extra en el mercado con el fin de hundir los precios, y menos que nadie es Arabia Saudita la que está provocando esa imaginaria abundancia. Lo que sí que está pasando con toda probabilidad es que la Tercera Recesión ya está avanzando y la demanda cae, y con ella el precio.


Deutsche Bank publicaba recientemente un análisis sobre el precio mínimo al que necesitan vender cada país el barril de petróleo, so pena de entrar en graves déficits fiscales que podrían comprometer su estabilidad:




Como ven, los grandes productores (Rusia y Arabia Saudita) estarían en déficit ahora mismo, en tanto que otros países que arrastran problemas desde hace tiempo resulta que ya estaban en situación de déficit fiscal. No es nada nuevo: hace un año y medio lo explicábamos en este mismo blog. El problema es mucho más serio de lo que algunos "expertos" proclaman; no se trata, no, de garantizar un pisito y un trabajo a cada parejita o de atar perros con longanizas: se trata de mantener la paz social en países que sufren graves desequilibrios. Arabia Saudita tiene ciertamente suficiente dinero como para aguantar esta situación durante bastantes meses, pero la mayoría de los otros productores se verían en graves problemas en sólo cuestión de semanas. El sistema global está apuntalado precariamente y podría desmoronarse con una rapidez inusitada si no se reacciona en breve.

No sólo los países están en riesgo. Ya vimos que las 127 mayores compañías de gas y petróleo del mundo se han endeudado irracionalmente para mantener la ficción de un mundo en expansión (llegando al absurdo de solicitar crédito para arrojar dividendo, cosa que por cierto también ha hecho en España la eléctrica Endesa). Estas compañías se han empantanado en proyectos de petróleo y gas no convencionales que han demostrado tener nula o negativa rentabilidad; esto incluye los biocombustibles, las arenas bituminosas de Canadá y resto de petróleos extrapesados, las aguas ultraprofundas y, por supuesto, los hidrocarburos extraídos mediante fracking. Como ya explicamos, desde principios de este año las compañías más grandes han empezado a desinvertir fuertemente en los yacimientos menos rentables, centrándose en un volumen de negocio inferior pero de mayor rendimiento, y la presión para aumentar esa desinversión va en aumento. Si la actual bajada de precios se profundiza y es lo suficientemente duradera, se abandonarán más proyectos y eso hará que a la vuelta de un par de años ese petróleo que se tenía que haber empezado a poner en producción ahora simplemente no estará allí.

Los nervios de los productores están a flor de piel, mientras que sus consumidores habituales están exangües. Prácticamente no hay tiempo para reaccionar. Sin duda la OPEP restringirá ligeramente la producción para intentar contener la bajada del precio del crudo, pero esta estrategia tiene un corto recorrido: si se recorta mucho la exportación, el precio por barril que necesita cada país sube, con lo que deberían recortar aún más la exportación y el precio necesario para equilibrar las cuentas subiría aún más. Realmente no hay mucho margen por ahí. Tarde o temprano los países productores se darán cuenta de que lo que les interesa es que alguno de ellos se hunda para que los otros puedan sobrevivir. En ese juego de locos, en esa huida absurda hacia adelante, Irak es de los que tienen las peores cartas, juntamente con otros países como Siria o Yemen.

Conclusión

Aparentemente, estamos ya a las puertas de la Tercera Gran Recesión. Hace meses que se tiene indicios de la llegada de la misma, y la caída en poco tiempo de los índices bursátiles y de los precios de muchas materias primas son el resultado esperable de la caída de la demanda asociada al parón económico.

La bajada del precio del petróleo en particular es muy peligrosa, pues compromete la viabilidad financiera de muchas empresas, empeñadas de manera completamente irracional en la explotación de hidrocarburos no convencionales más allá de su rentabilidad real. También pone en peligro la estabilidad de muchos países que dependen de los ingresos de sus exportaciones petroleras para garantizar la paz social. 

En el nivel de los 85$ por barril en el que los precios se han estabilizado ahora mismo, los riesgos son menores y sería soportable si este nivel de precios no dura demasiado tiempo. Sin embargo, si la caída de precios se profundiza se puede desencadenar todo un alud de consecuencias muy desagradables: la quiebra de petroleras o el abandono masivo de yacimientos y explotaciones menos rentables obligará a los Estados (particularmente, los EE.UU.) a intervenir, detrayendo recursos para otras cosas y probablemente agravando sus propios problemas económicos y sociales; por otro lado, en los países productores más débiles son esperables revueltas y guerras civiles. Todo ello redundaría en una abrupta caída de la producción de petróleo, la cual desencadenaría problemas de suministro y llevaría inmediatamente a precios del petróleo y otras materias primas extremadamente altos que hundirían las economías occidentales en una recesión aún más profunda, y ésta a un hundimiento aún mayor de la demanda, reiniciando todo el ciclo en una espiral tenebrosa: recesión - destrucción de la demanda y consecuente bajada del precio - caída de la producción por quiebras, revueltas y guerras, y consecuentemente precios altos - de nuevo recesión, etc. La inestabilidad acumulada en el sistema económico y productivo global es tal que una vez se inicie la espiral será difícil detenerla, y cuando por fin pare podríamos encontrarnos mucho más abajo que cuando la comenzamos. 

Estamos de pie delante de un abismo que en nuestra irresponsabilidad colectiva, en nuestra irrefrenable huida hacia adelante, hemos contribuido a ahondar. Y ahora estamos extendiendo nuestra pierna, alegremente, hacia el vacío que tenemos delante.


----------



## Pablo Villa (24 Oct 2014)

sirpask dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/584419-previsiones-de-futuro-de-deagel-com.html









"....Según este sitio web, los EEUU, actualmente tienen una población de 326 millones de habitantes y un PIB de 17 billones de dólares.

Pues para 2025, ¡Deagel prevé que los EEUU solo tendrán 69 millones de habitantes y un PIB de 921000 millones de dólares!

¿Alguien puede explicar estos datos?

¡Estan preveyendo, nada más y nada menos que EEUU perderá 257 millones de habitantes en 11 años! ¡Y su PIB se reducirá casi a una veintena parte del actual!..."







¿Alguien puede explicar como España va a perder 21 millones de habitantes en 10 años? ¿A dónde se supone que habrá ido toda esa gente?


----------



## kynes (24 Oct 2014)

Suponiendo que esa web se corresponda con una empresa real, serían datos de poblacion a 10 años de una empresa que se dedica a vender equipamiento armamentistico. Venden inestabilad y miedo. Marketing y publicidad gratuito a costa de no decir nada y los conspiranoicos dándole coba.


----------



## Snowball (24 Oct 2014)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> "....Según este sitio web, los EEUU, actualmente tienen una población de 326 millones de habitantes y un PIB de 17 billones de dólares.
> 
> Pues para 2025, ¡Deagel prevé que los EEUU solo tendrán 69 millones de habitantes y un PIB de 921000 millones de dólares!
> 
> ...



Esto solo cuadra con PANDEMIA DE EBOLA.

Lo jodido es que parece que a ASIA no llega tal "problema", ya que la población de INDIA/CHINA no baja si no que aumenta... lo cual le hace a uno pensar en LA GRAN MAGUFADA que nos tiene preparado el NWO a la población occidental por eso de que no hay recursos para todos y tal...

Hablando en plata, El exterminio de la clase media occidental, ya que consumimos mucho...


----------



## kynes (24 Oct 2014)

¿Y que pasa con Méjico? ¿por que su población aumenta? Si los datos mo cuadran lo primero debe ser cuestionar la fuente y no buscar magufadas para que estos datos inventados cuadren.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Oct 2014)

El lobby armamentístico es probablemente el mas poderoso de todos.

Piensen que incluso son capaces de desviar gastos de otros apartados presupuestarios como educación o industria para utilizarlos en los pagos a este tipo de empresas.

Literalmente eligen al presidente de los USA, o descartan a quien no les gusta.

Esta gente utiliza modelos matemáticos para sus previsiones, se de lo que hablo.

Muy revelador, desde luego confirma las intuiciones y suposiciones de muchos de los madmaxistas del foro.

Entre los que me incluyo.


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2014)

El paro 'real' de España es del 34,2%: la tasa alternativa que dispara el desempleo europeo - elEconomista.es

*El paro 'real' de España es del 34,2%: la tasa alternativa que dispara el desempleo europeo
*

Ayer se conocieron los esperados datos del tercer trimestre de la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA). El paro se redujo en 195.200 personas hasta el 23,67%, una noticia a priori excelente. Pero *¿qué pasaría si cambiamos los criterios para calcular el paro y usamos el indicador U6 muy extendido en EEUU?* *El resultado es que la tasa de paro en España supera el 34%*.

En España, el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) calcula la tasa de paro siguiendo los criterios de la Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT). Según explica el profesor experto en mercado laboral en Nada es Gratis, Florentino Felgueroso, la fórmula usada por la OIT es el 'indicador oficial' "a la hora de realizar comparaciones entre países". Pero *existen otras fórmulas que pueden ajustar mucho más la tasa de paro real, como son los indicadores U4, U5 y U6 usados en EEUU*.

Y es que, *la fórmula más extendida en España, por ejemplo, no considera a los trabajadores desanimados como parados, "ni basta con desear trabajar, hay que buscar activamente empleo. Tampoco considera el 'paro a tiempo parcial o subempleo, es decir, aquellas personas que sólo trabajan a tiempo parcial aunque su deseo es hacerlo a tiempo completo". Por eso, se puede decir que el dato de la tasa de paro en España es algo incompleta*.

*¿Qué son la U3, U4, U5 y U6?
*
Utilizando los indicadores que se usan en Estados Unidos se puede obtener una tasa de paro diferente en función de lo que se quiera analizar. El indicador U3 realiza el mismo cálculo y criterios que los de la OIT, es decir, considera como parados a aquellas personas que no trabajan, pero que han buscado empleo y además estarían disponibles para empezar a trabajar. "Si sumamos los parados a los ocupados obtenemos los activos. El resto de la población son considerados como inactivos", explica Felgueroso.

Para calcular el indicador U4, hay que sumar a la U3 los trabajadores que no buscan empleo porque creen que no lo van a encontrar, es decir, los conocidos en España como los 'desanimados'. Además, también hay que sumar en este indicador los que están afectados por una regulación de empleo.

Avanzando, nos encontramos con el U5, que es como el indicador U4, pero hay que sumarle el resto de personas disponibles que no están buscando activamente empleo en el último mes, pero están disponibles para trabajar y quieren hacer aunque no lo busquen de forma activa.

Por último y por ello *el más completo de los indicadores, está el U6, que es el U5 más las personas que están trabajando pero lo hacen a tiempo parcial porque no tienen más remedio, es decir, que preferirían tener una jornada completa*.

Pues bien, si en España se utilizase el indicador U6 para medir el paro, el resultado sería una tasa del 34,2% con los datos de la última EPA. Si este indicador se hubiese usado cuando España alcanzó el pico de paro (un 27% usando el método de la OIT), la tasa de paro en España según la U6 habría superado el 37%







Observando la tabla elaborada por Nada es Gratis, se puede observar que la República Checa es tiene la tasa de paro más baja de Europa si se usa el indicador U6, con un 10,3% de paro.

Resulta singular ver como países con una tasa de paro muy reducida usando los parámetros de la OIT, léase Países Bajos o Alemania, casi triplican su tasa de paro si se usa el indicador U6, lo que deja en evidencia que en estos países el número relativo de empleados a tiempo parcial es enorme si se compara con España, por ejemplo.

*En EEUU
*
En el país donde estos indicadores son más usados, también existe una gran diferencia según la fórmula que se quiera utilizar. *Según la U3, la tasa de paro en EEUU es del 5,9%, mientras que si se usa la U6 la tasa de paro es del 11,8%*.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Oct 2014)

Veamos...



bertok dijo:


> Pero *¿qué pasaría si cambiamos los criterios para calcular el paro y usamos el indicador U6 muy extendido en EEUU?* *El resultado es que la tasa de paro en España supera el 34%*



Vaya tela con las cuentas de la lechera apocalíptica. :XX:


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2014)

Si vis pacem, para bellum - Rankia

*Si vis pacem, para bellum*

Si quieres paz, prepárate para la guerra… Porque esa es, básicamente, la política de Vladimir Vladímirovich Putin; al que sin duda habría que dar el Premio Nobel de la Paz. No al farsante de Obama. Si las élites norteamericanas querían a un mentecato en el poder, sin duda eligieron a la persona adecuada. Este presidente pasará a la historia no sólo por su baja popularidad entre los estadounidenses, sino por violar todas sus promesas electorales y por crispar al máximo las relaciones internacionales. Es una verdadera lástima que los líderes europeos estén obnubilados por el color de su piel y su pedigrí demócrata. Si lo que está haciendo Obama lo hicieran los republicanos, otro gallo cantaría. Pero tiempo al tiempo… Sus payasadas de faquir cada día tienen menos repercusión.

En fin, hoy hay muchos palos que tocar. Y cómo casi siempre, hablaré de la macro y del “nuevo mundo” que asoma por la puerta.

*La macro y los flujos de capitales
* 
Lo primero que me gustaría comentar es que el dinero inteligente siempre invierte en los mercados que ofrecen una buena rentabilidad. Es así desde tiempos inmemoriales. Para saber dónde están esos mercados hay que analizar los datos macro, tanto nacionales como internacionales, y saber interpretar la realidad político-económica de cada país. Si fuera fácil, todo el mundo ganaría dinero. E incluso los mejores gestores de hedge fund la cagan de vez en cuando. Al lado de gente como Soros soy un don Nadie… Pero que queréis que os diga; la macro es mi pasión e intento aprender de ellos. Aunque también viene bien estudiar algo de Historia Económica. 

En el mundo de los negocios no existe la certeza absoluta. *Sin embargo si yo tuviera que invertir en algún país, me gustaría que éste reuniera los siguientes requisitos:

- Que tuviera una población joven. Y a ser posible, con buena formación educativa.
- Salarios bajos.
- Poca deuda, tanto pública como privada.
- Con disponibilidad de recursos energéticos baratos que apoyen su industrialización. 
- Tipos de interés elevados por encima de la media, para atraer las inversiones extranjeras.*

Con eso me “conformaría”. Desgraciadamente, muy pocas naciones ofrecen esas condiciones. Luego, para que nos vamos a engañar… Si esos países son democráticos o no es irrelevante; lo que importa es que sus gobiernos garanticen la seguridad jurídica de las inversiones y ofrezcan estabilidad social. ¿Estáis pensando en algún país en concreto? Yo sí. Estoy pensando en China. Porque esa es la realidad que tenía el gigante asiático en 1990 cuando empezó a recibir las inversiones del Primer Mundo. Tras la revolución fallida de Tian’anmen –seguramente la primera “revolución de colores” patrocinada por Estados Unidos-, a las élites occidentales les quedó claro que Deng Xiaoping no era un líder comunista ad hoc. No tenía las ínfulas nacionalizadoras de otros dirigentes socialistas como fueron Lenin, Fidel Castro o Gamal Abdel Nasser. Si hubiera sido su contemporáneo, Bush hijo habría dicho de él que “parecía un tipo de fiar”; ya que el viejo había demostrado su compromiso en crear “un país, con dos sistemas”.

Puede que todo esto sólo sea una teoría… ¿Quién puede saberlo realmente? Lo que sí sé es que los capitales no tardaron en llegar. A diferencia de China, *en Occidente la productividad de las inversiones estaba en franco retroceso debido al envejecimiento de la población, a los salarios relativamente altos y al crecimiento exponencial de la deuda. Así pues, no debería sorprendernos que a partir de los años 90 del pasado siglo se iniciara un proceso de brutal deslocalización industrial a favor de las naciones emergentes; fenómeno que hoy conocemos como “globalización”*. Y es que el dinero no tiene dueño, siempre emigra donde puede reproducirse… 

Para Oriente y Occidente, la globalización fue un buen trato. Los países integrados en los BRICS –acrónimo de Brasil, Rusia, la India, China y Sudáfrica- aprovecharon las inversiones del primer mundo para industrializarse, urbanizarse y modernizar sus infraestructuras. En cierto modo, llevan 25 o 30 años inmersos en un programa de desarrollo típicamente keynesiano que ha transformado sus economías para adaptarlas a la demanda que procede desde Europa y Estados Unidos. Si Keynes estuviera vivo, fliparía con ellos. Durante este periodo no sólo han mejorado todos sus estándares de vida, sino que han conseguido la hazaña de ahorrar en los tiempos de bonanza para poder gastar cuando lleguen las vacas flacas. Por eso creo sinceramente que el destino de la economía mundial se encuentra actualmente en sus manos; ya que *el Primer Mundo está al borde de la bancarrota*. En cambio, para Occidente los resultados de la globalización no han sido tan halagüeños. Dejarme explicároslo… por favor. Los flujos de capitales se asemejan al flujo del agua; con lo cuál, ambos se rigen por la lógica del Principio de Arquímedes. Cuando el dinero se mueve lo hace como una masa compacta. Inunda unas zonas y produce tremendas sequías en otras. De este modo y en el periodo que nos ocupa, el flujo de capitales hacia los emergentes generó tensiones inflacionarias en los países de destino y tensiones deflacionarias en los de origen.

Para controlar los vaivenes de los precios, la respuesta clásica de las autoridades monetarias nos refiere a la manipulación de los tipos de interés. Los suben para encarecer el crédito y enfriar la economía cuando la inflación puede convertirse en un problema; y los bajan cuando los precios se estancan a causa de los riesgos deflacionarios. Aunque no siempre sea así… En el primer supuesto los Bancos Centrales fomentan el ahorro y, en el segundo, el gasto. En la época de Alan Greenspan al frente de la Reserva Federal las tasas se mantuvieron excepcionalmente bajas para compensar “la sequía” de dólares que emigraban a Asia en busca de fortuna. Tras la crisis de 2001 y a sugerencia de Paul Krugman, la FED rebajó al máximo el precio del dinero porque ese era el camino más corto para expandir el crédito y crear una burbuja inmobiliaria –que era lo que se buscaba-. Y bueno, todos sabemos cómo acabó esa fiesta… Sin embargo durante unos años la demanda proporcionada por Estados Unidos gracias a la política monetaria impulsada por Greenspan llenó de entusiasmo a las naciones exportadoras de materias primas o de productos manufacturados. El PIB y el ahorro de China, de Rusia y de Alemania creció al mismo ritmo que el endeudamiento de los norteamericanos. Nadie dijo nada porque “todos eran felices y comían perdices”. La deslocalización industrial de Occidente a Oriente siguió su curso natural y en Washington estaban muy contentos porque los BRICS seguían comprando sus bonos y porque China exportaba deflación que aligeraba la pesada carga de los consumidores del Imperio; al fin y al cabo, ¿no es esa la “función social” de Wal-Mart?

La FED podía haber tomado otro camino. Pero no lo hizo. Y yo sé por qué… *Gracias a la iniciativa de tipos como Greenspan, Krugman o Bernanke, se ha producido uno de los mayores trasvases de riqueza de la historia de la humanidad*. Fijaros en el siguiente gráfico:







*El poder económico regresa rápidamente donde estaba hace 1000 años. En Asia*. Es así porque el crecimiento del PIB de cualquier país está íntimamente relacionado con su proceso de urbanización (pues es en las ciudades donde se realiza la mayor especialización del trabajo y dónde el dinero obtiene mejor rentabilidad). Y en este proceso, China es el campeón indiscutible

Fuente: McKinsey Global Institute

Aunque lo más importante es la tendencia. Según el último informe del McKinsey Global Institute, en el año 2025 vivirán 660 millones de personas en 440 ciudades de las naciones emergentes. ¡Y esa gente impulsará la mitad del crecimiento económico mundial! Incluso hoy en día una parte significativa del PIB de China ya procede de la terciarización de su economía; es decir, de la expansión del sector de los servicios en sus ciudades. Los países emergentes necesitan encontrar otras fuentes de desarrollo porque la demanda occidental de sus productos menguará. Por eso el Primer Ministro chino, Li Keqiang, declaró no hace mucho que la urbanización del país está en el corazón de la agenda del PCCh; ya que las autoridades de Pekín quieren trasladar a otros 100 millones de sus compatriotas del campo a la ciudad en los próximos diez años. Sin duda los líderes comunistas han depositado grandes esperanzas en su mercado interno. Soy de la opinión de que van a tener un montón de problemas para desarrollarlo… Pero creo que lo van a conseguir porque los condicionantes macroeconómicos del gigante asiático todavía son muy positivos si los comparamos con los que tenemos en el “Primer Mundo”. *De momento China acaba de superar el PIB de Estados Unidos. Y lo ha hecho limpiamente; sin manipulaciones y sin la necesidad de incluir “los servicios” de las prostitutas y los narcotraficantes*.







La historia esa de que China necesita un crecimiento del PIB superior al 7% para no implosionar, es un bulo que no se cree nadie

Lucha a muerte por la productividad

La Wikipedia define la productividad como:
La relación entre la cantidad de productos obtenida por un sistema productivo y los recursos utilizados para obtener dicha producción… En realidad la productividad debe ser definida como el indicador de eficiencia que relaciona la cantidad de recursos utilizados con la cantidad de producción obtenida.

Bueno, yo a eso le llamo “producir mucho, bueno, bonito, barato y en el menor tiempo posible”. Entonces cualquier producto se vende de puta madre… Cuando ese proceso se generaliza la economía entera entra en ebullición. Los Bancos Centrales se ven en la necesidad de imprimir dinero para sostener el crecimiento –pero porque las cosas van bien, no cómo ahora…-; los salarios tienden a subir y el consumo se desboca. Vamos: ¡maravilloso! Sin duda esa es la época en la que todo el mundo se cree rico. Son los días de “vino y rosas”. 

Sin embargo cuando el ciclo alcista se extingue porque la productividad se muda a otro lado, los problemas se reactivan otra vez. *Entonces puedes hacer 2 cosas: imprimir dinero para enmascarar los problemas –con eso se gana tiempo hasta que llegue la recuperación…-, o acometer reformas estructurales basadas en la macroeconomía que atraigan al capital que se fue*. El primer camino es el que ha tomado Estados Unidos, Japón y Reino Unido; y el segundo el que ha seguido la Unión Europea bajo la influencia del Bundesbank. Aunque lo digo con “la boca pequeña”; ya que ambos bloques, a medida que pasan los años, tienden a mezclar ambas políticas porque no conseguimos ver la luz al final del túnel. Y eso se debe a que la productividad mundial de la economía cae a plomo en todas partes. Lo cuál es una situación bastante inaudita; pues en teoría cuando una zona va mal, otra debería ir bien y viceversa. Por eso las reformas estructurales no terminan de funcionar y por eso, también, los banqueros centrales están más despistados que un pingüino en el Manzanares. 

*Las rebajas salariales, las mejoras tecnológicas introducidas en la producción, la política de austeridad y demás, no funcionan porque el sistema pierde aceite por todos lados. Se queda sin gasolina. Las energías disponibles son demasiado caras y demasiado escasas. Ya va siendo hora de llamar a las cosas por su nombre…* *La Gran Recesión es una Gran Depresión en toda regla*. La dinámica es muy deflacionaria y lo único que evita la reedición de la crisis de los años 30 del siglo pasado son los billones de dólares, yenes, libras, euros o yuanes impresos por los Bancos Centrales. *Estados Unidos no tardará mucho en implantar el QE4… La verdad es que en Washington están en una situación diabólica. Si siguen con el tapering como estrategia para defender al dólar y a la calidad de su deuda el mundo se ahogará en una Mega Depresión (la deflación hará estallar la burbuja del frácking antes de tiempo); y si meten otro QE como estrategia para financiar a su ejército y a su Imperio decadente, la estanflación resultante se parecerá mucho a la que tuvieron los romanos durante el s.III d.C*.

¿De que mal quieren morir? Mientras tanto, los BRICS hacen todo lo que pueden para construir un mundo alternativo. Y lo hacen a velocidad de crucero. Saben que tienen poco tiempo y saben, también, que Estados Unidos está más belicoso que nunca. Los rusos llevan todo el año realizando maniobras militares en solitario o conjuntamente con otros países (con chinos, paquis, indios, azeríes y demás), porque son perfectamente conscientes de la que se avecina… 
Las relaciones entre Rusia y la Unión Europea han llegado a algún tipo de momento de la verdad… Ya hemos salvado a los europeos de sí mismos demasiadas veces

–decía el canciller ruso Sergei Lavrov hace unos días-.
*Si quieres paz, prepárate para la guerra*.

Y los chinos están a tope con ellos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Oct 2014)

Los hijos de Albión no aceptarán nunca un mundo multipolar mas justo...mas equitativo.

Repartirán la mierda...morirán matando.


----------



## Ivan Locke (25 Oct 2014)

Bertok, me he tragado esta noche 4 de tus vídeos posteados. Estoy francamente acojonado. No se si habré reposteado alguna vez alguna de tus entradas, si lo hice fuen en el infierno norte. Me he visto obligado a decir algo aquí. Básicamente, tengo miedo por lo que viene. Mis sopechans no son infundadas, sino que están siendo refutadas.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2014)

Ivan Locke dijo:


> Bertok, me he tragado esta noche 4 de tus vídeos posteados. Estoy francamente acojonado. No se si habré reposteado alguna vez alguna de tus entradas, si lo hice fuen en el infierno norte. Me he visto obligado a decir algo aquí. Básicamente, tengo miedo por lo que viene. Mis sopechans no son fundadas, sino que están siendo refutadas.



El miedo paraliza, no van a sumir a todo el mundo en el mad max.

Viene un Elysium acojonante, extremo. Está por ver que hacen tras la militarización de los estados.

Es momento de quitarse deudas y acostumbrar a la economía familiar a un presupuesto un 50% por debajo del actual.

De la escasez saldrá la virtud.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2014)

Los warnings para los ahorradores llegan a todos los sitios.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/u...p-news&WT.nav=top-news&assetType=nyt_now&_r=0

*Law Lets I.R.S. Seize Accounts on Suspicion, No Crime Required*

ARNOLDS PARK, Iowa — For almost 40 years, Carole Hinders has dished out Mexican specialties at her modest cash-only restaurant. For just as long, she deposited the earnings at a small bank branch a block away — until last year, when two tax agents knocked on her door and informed her that they had seized her checking account, almost $33,000.

The Internal Revenue Service agents did not accuse Ms. Hinders of money laundering or cheating on her taxes — in fact, she has not been charged with any crime. Instead, the money was seized solely because she had deposited less than $10,000 at a time, which they viewed as an attempt to avoid triggering a required government report.

“How can this happen?” Ms. Hinders said in a recent interview. “Who takes your money before they prove that you’ve done anything wrong with it?”

The federal government does.

Using a law designed to catch drug traffickers, racketeers and terrorists by tracking their cash, the government has gone after run-of-the-mill business owners and wage earners without so much as an allegation that they have committed serious crimes. The government can take the money without ever filing a criminal complaint, and the owners are left to prove they are innocent. Many give up

“They’re going after people who are really not criminals,” said David Smith, a former federal prosecutor who is now a forfeiture expert and lawyer in Virginia. “They’re middle-class citizens who have never had any trouble with the law.”

On Thursday, in response to questions from The New York Times, the I.R.S. announced that it would curtail the practice, focusing instead on cases where the money is believed to have been acquired illegally or seizure is deemed justified by “exceptional circumstances.”

Richard Weber, the chief of Criminal Investigation at the I.R.S., said in a written statement, “This policy update will ensure that C.I. continues to focus our limited investigative resources on identifying and investigating violations within our jurisdiction that closely align with C.I.’s mission and key priorities.” He added that making deposits under $10,000 to evade reporting requirements, called structuring, is still a crime whether the money is from legal or illegal sources. The new policy will not apply to past seizures.

The I.R.S. is one of several federal agencies that pursue such cases and then refer them to the Justice Department. The Justice Department does not track the total number of cases pursued, the amount of money seized or how many of the cases were related to other crimes, said Peter Carr, a spokesman.

But the Institute for Justice, a Washington-based public interest law firm that is seeking to reform civil forfeiture practices, analyzed structuring data from the I.R.S., which made 639 seizures in 2012, up from 114 in 2005. Only one in five was prosecuted as a criminal structuring case.

The practice has swept up dairy farmers in Maryland, an Army sergeant in Virginia saving for his children’s college education and Ms. Hinders, 67, who has borrowed money, strained her credit cards and taken out a second mortgage to keep her restaurant going.

Continue reading the main story
Their money was seized under an increasingly controversial area of law known as civil asset forfeiture, which allows law enforcement agents to take property they suspect of being tied to crime even if no criminal charges are filed. Law enforcement agencies get to keep a share of whatever is forfeited.

Critics say this incentive has led to the creation of a law enforcement dragnet, with more than 100 multiagency task forces combing through bank reports, looking for accounts to seize. Under the Bank Secrecy Act, banks and other financial institutions must report cash deposits greater than $10,000. But since many criminals are aware of that requirement, banks also are supposed to report any suspicious transactions, including deposit patterns below $10,000. Last year, banks filed more than 700,000 suspicious activity reports. Owners who are caught up in structuring cases often cannot afford to fight. The median amount seized by the I.R.S. was $34,000, according to the Institute for Justice analysis, while legal costs can easily mount to $20,000 or more.

There is nothing illegal about depositing less than $10,000cash unless it is done specifically to evade the reporting requirement. But often a mere bank statement is enough for investigators to obtain a seizure warrant. In one Long Island case, the police submitted almost a year’s worth of daily deposits by a business, ranging from $5,550 to $9,910. The officer wrote in his warrant affidavit that based on his training and experience, the pattern “is consistent with structuring.” The government seized $447,000 from the business, a cash-intensive candy and cigarette distributor that has been run by one family for 27 years.

There are often legitimate business reasons for keeping deposits below $10,000, said Larry Salzman, a lawyer with the Institute for Justice who is representing Ms. Hinders and the Long Island family pro bono. For example, he said, a grocery store owner in Fraser, Mich., had an insurance policy that covered only up to $10,000 cash. When he neared the limit, he would make a deposit.

Ms. Hinders said that she did not know about the reporting requirement and that for decades, she thought she had been doing everyone a favor.

“My mom had told me if you keep your deposits under $10,000, the bank avoids paperwork,” she said. “I didn’t actually think it had anything to do with the I.R.S.”

In May 2012, the bank branch Ms. Hinders used was acquired by Northwest Banker. JoLynn Van Steenwyk, the fraud and security manager for Northwest, said she could not discuss individual clients, but explained that the bank did not have access to past account histories after it acquired Ms. Hinders’s branch.

Banks are not permitted to advise customers that their deposit habits may be illegal or educate them about structuring unless they ask, in which case they are given a federal pamphlet, Ms. Van Steenwyk said. “We’re not allowed to tell them anything,” she said.

Still lawyers say it is not unusual for depositors to be advised by financial professionals, or even bank tellers, to keep their deposits below the reporting threshold. In the Long Island case, the company, Bi-County Distributors, had three bank accounts closed because of the paperwork burden of its frequent cash deposits, said Jeff Hirsch, the eldest of three brothers who own the company. Their accountant then recommended staying below the limit, so for more than a decade the company had been using its excess cash to pay vendors.

Continue reading the main storyContinue reading the main storyContinue reading the main story
More than two years ago, the government seized $447,000, and the brothers have been unable to retrieve it. Mr. Salzman, who has taken over legal representation of the brothers, has argued that prosecutors violated a strict timeline laid out in the Civil Asset Forfeiture Reform Act, passed in 2000 to curb abuses. The office of the federal attorney for the Eastern District of New York said the law’s timeline did not apply in this case. Still, prosecutors asked the Hirsch’s first lawyer, Joseph Potashnik, to waive the CARFA timeline. The waiver he signed expired almost two years ago.

The federal attorney’s office said that parties often voluntarily negotiated to avoid going to court, and that Mr. Potashnik had been engaged in talks until just a few months ago. But Mr. Potashnik said he had spent that time trying, to no avail, to show that the brothers were innocent. They even paid a forensic accounting firm $25,000 to check the books.

“I don’t think they’re really interested in anything,” Mr. Potashnik said of the prosecutors. “They just want the money.”

Bi-County has survived only because longtime vendors have extended credit — one is owed almost $300,000, Mr. Hirsch said. Twice, the government has made settlement offers that would require the brothers to give up an “excessive” portion of the money, according to a new court filing.

“We’re just hanging on as a family here,” Mr. Hirsch said. “We weren’t going to take a settlement, because I was not guilty.”

Army Sgt. Jeff Cortazzo of Arlington, Va., began saving for his daughters’ college costs during the financial crisis, when many banks were failing. He stored cash first in his basement and then in a safe-deposit box. All of the money came from paychecks, he said, but he worried that when he deposited it in a bank, he would be forced to pay taxes on the money again. So he asked the bank teller what to do.

“She said: ‘Oh, that’s easy. You just have to deposit less than $10,000.’”

The government seized $66,000; settling cost Sergeant Cortazzo $21,000. As a result, the eldest of his three daughters had to delay college by a year.

“Why didn’t the teller tell me that was illegal?” he said. “I would have just plopped the whole thing in the account and been done with it.”


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2014)

La clase media usana se enfrenta a algo terrible. La jubilación significará entrar en la miseria y los subsidios







Lo de España no tiene nombre y reventará mucho antes


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2014)

Cuencoarrocismo is coming

El paro en un gráfico - Blogs de Información privilegiada

*El paro en un gráfico*

*El paro es uno de los principales problemas económicos de España*. Dicha afirmación es de las pocas que generan una práctica unanimidad. Analizando la evolución de la población activa y del número de trabajadores con empleo en los últimos veinte años, se llega a conclusiones sobre el problema del paro que relativizan la bondad de uno, dos o tres datos concretos. *Sin tomar medias distintas a las adoptadas al menos en los últimos quince años, España estará condenada a unas cifras de paro difícilmente soportables*







El número máximo de ocupados que la economía española ha sido capaz de generar se alcanzó en 2007, al final del boom inmobiliario, con 20,5 millones de empleos. Nunca ha habido un número mayor de empleados. Se estima que más de dos millones de empleos de los existentes entonces estaban directamente relacionados con el boom de la construcción. *Nadie espera que vuelvan dichos puestos de trabajo en un horizonte previsible*. Por tanto, el nivel máximo de empleos, descontados los directamente relacionados con los excesos de la construcción, inmobiliaria rondaba los 18,5 millones en el momento más álgido de actividad.

*La población activa española (personas de al menos 16 años que trabajan o desean trabajar) se ha incrementado significativamente desde el año 2000*. La atracción de mano de obra extranjera al calor del crecimiento económico y del boom inmobiliario y el efecto llamada de la “generosa regularización” de inmigrantes del Gobierno Zapatero son dos de las causas principales del incremento de 5,7 millones en la población activa desde el año 2000 hasta mediados de 2012.

*Mientras el número de ocupados descendía de forma acelerada, con pérdida de 3,8 millones de empleos entre el pico de actividad de 2007 el primer trimestre del 2014, la población activa seguía creciendo en casi un millón de personas*. Sólo ha comenzado a descender desde hace dos años, principalmente por la vuelta a sus países de origen de inmigrantes y por la emigración de españoles al exterior, disminuyendo la población activa en 560.000 personas.

Es una magnífica noticia que el paro se haya reducido en 850.000 personas desde el inicio de 2013. *Sin embargo, para lograr minorar sensiblemente la cifra de 5,4 millones de desempleados de la última Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA) será inevitable realizar cambios sustanciales en el mercado laboral español*. El tope de actividad, descontados los empleos directamente vinculados a la construcción, llegó a rondar los 18,5 millones de empleos en el punto más álgido de la última expansión económica, un millón más de los empleos actuales. Frente a los cerca de 23 millones de población activa, todavía quedarían 4,5 millones de parados.

*O se aplican medidas distintas en el mercado laboral a las aplicadas hasta la fecha, o la economía española estará condenada a una tasa de paro difícilmente soportable. En cualquier cambio de regulación siempre hay beneficiados y perjudicados*. Sin cambios adicionales en la legislación laboral, los perjudicados serán los millones de parados que difícilmente podrán encontrar un trabajo, al menos en España


----------



## Fran Bueso (28 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La clase media usana se enfrenta a algo terrible. La jubilación significará entrar en la miseria y los subsidios
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Previsiones de DEAGEL.COM para el año 2025.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Oct 2014)

Did Hillary Really Say That? Mike Maloney - YouTube


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Did Hillary Really Say That? Mike Maloney - YouTube



Algo están tramando :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vecordis (29 Oct 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Algo están tramando :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




Puedes traducir lo que dice?
Gracias


----------



## Suculum (29 Oct 2014)

Bertok, cuando cuelgues un video en inglés te agradeceríamos, please, que hicieras un breve resumen de lo que se dice, tio. 
Un saludo master


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

Suculum dijo:


> Bertok, cuando cuelgues un video en inglés te agradeceríamos, please, que hicieras un breve resumen de lo que se dice, tio.
> Un saludo master



Falta de tiempo. Sorry.

Dedicar todos los esfuerzos a hacer los deberes antes de la llegada de lo peor. De momento sólo estamos viendo lo difícil, lo malo está por llegar aún. ::::::


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2014)

Hueles a trollaco que apestas


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

A todos aquellos que señalan a Alemania y los acreedores en general como responsables de este "destapamiento" de casos de corrupción, yo pregunto: ¿Acaso a estos acreedores les interesa que gobierne Podemos? Porque yo diría que no, y es más que obvio que todas estas operaciones están poniendo en bandeja de plata la victoria a Pablemos.

Un CIS terrorífico: Podemos, primera fuerza en intención directa de voto

Mi voto va más hacia la CIA-OTAN o como se le quiera llamar. Los usanos quieren una nueva Venezuela en Europa, el motivo no lo sé pero es mi apuesta. Tampoco es ningún secreto que a los anglos les interesa una España debilitada (y con Iglesias en el poder, además de una deuda aún más insostenible, habría carta blanca para que se independizaran los vascos y catalanes).


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2014)




----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

La Fed no puede retirar los estímulos sin causar caos en los mercados.

La institución bajo el mando de Yellen no va a poder evitar que la retirada de su política de estímulos cause cierto colapso.

La caída será profunda y desgarradora, hasta que se se estabilice el sistema. 
Millones de familias no saben que ya están arruinadas. El cuchillo está cayendo mientras aniquila pensionistas desde una costa a la otra.



It's time to die.
By.
Bye.
Bye-bye. 

::::


----------



## John Nash (29 Oct 2014)

Smarty dijo:


> La Fed no puede retirar los estímulos sin causar caos en los mercados.
> 
> La institución bajo el mando de Yellen no va a poder evitar que la retirada de su política de estímulos cause cierto colapso.
> 
> ...



Se han inventado el reverse repo para compensar y ocultar el QE a los "himbersores" chinos.


----------



## Smarty (29 Oct 2014)

La Fed está absolutamente aterrorizada por algo. Lo que es, no lopodemos saber a ciencia cierta, pero teniendo en cuenta que el público en general es ahora consciente de lo abyecto fraude, la corrupción y la incompetencia que rodea a los rescates y las políticas de la Fed, sólo podemos asumir que es algo grande.

Todo arderá de costa a costa. Una implosión nunca vista.

La gran farsa será destapada y millones de personas que se considderaban clase media vivirán su particular odisea de pobreza.

There's no chance. Only desperation.::


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Oct 2014)

Suculum dijo:


> Bertok, cuando cuelgues un video en inglés te agradeceríamos, please, que hicieras un breve resumen de lo que se dice, tio.
> Un saludo master



Me doy también por aludido.

Intentaré hacerlo.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Oct 2014)

"Last call" a los seguidores del profeta apocalíptico Bertok...

*La economía de EEUU crece el 3,5% en el tercer trimestre, por encima de lo esperado*

El hundimiento de USA se pospone hasta nuevo aviso. :XX:


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2014)

excelente programa

Pedir perdón no es suficiente - Economía Directa 30-10-2014 en mp3 (30/10 a las 21:06:22) 57:55 3676725 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2014)

[YOUTUBE]p4ItRrjJZZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2014)

Todos a hacer zanjas

https://www.janus.com/bill-gross-investment-outlook

*The Trouble with Porosity and Prosperity
*
“We’re all one thing, Lieutenant. That’s what I’ve come to realize. Like cells in a body. ’Cept we can’t see the body. The way fish can’t see the ocean. And so we envy each other. Hurt each other. Hate each other. How silly is that? A heart cell hating a lung cell?” 
-"Cassie" in the novel The Three

I am a philosophical nomad disguised in Western clothing, a wondering drifter, masquerading in a suit near a California beach. Sand forms the foundation of my being and its porosity is at once my greatest strength and deepest wound. I have become after 70 years, a man who believes that no belief is sacred. I have ideals and moral standards, but I believe them specific to me. Had I inherited your body and ego, “I” could just as clearly have assumed “yours.” If so, I wonder, if values are relative, then what are mortals to make of them, and what would a judging God make of us? If a collective humanity is to be rooted in sandy loam, spreading its ideological seeds through howling winds only to root in mutant form at different places and different times, can we judge an individual life?

I despair that my only answer is “not easily.” The conclusion at its logical end makes us all innocent and equal. We are born innocent, falter, but no matter, we remain mostly innocent. My problem, however, is that if there are no absolute standards, it may minimize life’s value. Concrete, as opposed to porous sand, provides a firmer foundation for judgment, but sand I suspect is the soil into which we are insecurely grounded. All one thing, masquerading as ourselves.

The global economy and its financial markets are insecurely grounded as well. *Decades and indeed centuries have taught us that both inflation and deflation are the enemies of stability and growth, but knowing which one is just around the corner can be difficult*. Before the advent of central banks in the early 20th century, prices were just as likely to go up as down. A bountiful harvest or supply shock miracle could sink prices just as easily as the discovery of gold and silver in the New World could raise them. Even after the miraculous “discovery” of the modern central banks printing press, a miscue or fat fingered mistake by one of the “wise men” could lead to depression and accompany deflation. The world of the 1930s and the more recent lost decades of Japan give testament. Prices change – and while they usually go up these days, sometimes they do not. We are at such a moment of uncertainty.

That one or the other should be favored, is a fascinating debate. *Currently, almost all central bankers have a targeted level of inflation that approaches 2%*. *Some even argue for higher levels now that deflationary demons approach in peripheral Euroland. They argue that the 2% level is sort of like a firebreak*. Once inflation approaches zero, goes their theory, the deflationary firestorm is difficult to stop. With interest rates at zero and quantitative easing approaching potential political maximums, there is little water left to pour on the flames. Best then to keep inflation at a reasonable 2% so that the zero hour never comes. They have a point, but then how to explain to the average 30-year-old citizen that if so, his/her retirement dollar will only be worth half as much come 65, and if inflation averages 3%, it will only be worth a third. *Actually, a 30-year-old citizen of the 1970s (yours truly), has experienced a 75% depreciation of his purchasing power*. The cost of a firebreak can be expensive insurance.

And why, goes the argument, are lower prices so bad? Didn’t Wal-Mart get famous by featuring everyday low prices, and what’s so bad about 3-buck-a-gallon gas at the pump? More dollars in consumer pocketbooks suggests more spending, stronger growth rates and ultimately more jobs. *Jim Grant, one of the most gifted financial historians of our day, has long argued that economies did just fine during bouts of deflation in the 18th and 19th centuries – in fact, in many cases, they did better*. America in the 1880s was a period of good deflation with output rising by 2% to 3% from 1873 to 1893. Two percent targeted inflation, he would argue, is the “con” of central bankers who know nothing better than to create money during a financial crisis and then to keep creating it during the inevitable recovery. Grant has a point. If that is their job, then indeed they have been good at it.

*But Grant must know, I suspect, that our modern finance based economy is not your 19th century Oldsmobile, if there had been one*. “That indeed is the problem,” he might counter. In fact, Grant has even written a book supporting that thesis titled “The Trouble with Prosperity.” Prosperity has created inflation and excess, he would argue. My problem though (getting back to the introductory quote’s reference to a heart cell as opposed to the lung cell) is that much of our 21st century economy has been planted in the sandy loam of finance as opposed to the concrete foundation of investment and innovation. *Stopping the printing press sounds like a great solution to the depreciation of our purchasing power but today’s printing is simply something that the global finance based economy cannot live without*. Going home again, to paraphrase Thomas Wolfe, is something you just can’t do. Modern economies have grown used to inflationary sand and cannot grow in the concrete based economy that Grant eulogizes in his magnificently written histories.

*Why not? Simple math, I suppose. Our 2014 U.S. Oldsmobile requires 4% nominal growth just to keep it running, and Euroland economies need at least 3%. Having created outstanding official and shadow banking credit of nearly $100 trillion with an average imbedded interest rate of 4% to 5%, the Fed presses must crank out new credit (nominal growth) of approximately the same 4% to 5% just to pay the interest rate tab. That of course wasn’t the case in Grant’s 19th century version – there was very little debt to service. But now at 500% to 600% of GDP (shadow debt included), it’s a Sisyphean struggle just to stay above water. Inflation, in other words – or in simple math – is required to pay for prior inflation. Deflation is no longer acceptable*.

Such is the dilemma facing central bankers (and supposedly fiscal authorities) in 2014 and beyond: *How to create inflation*. They’ve made a damn fine attempt at it – have they not? Four trillion dollars in the U.S., two trillion U.S. dollar equivalents in Japan, and a trillion U.S. dollars coming from the ECB’s Draghi in the eurozone. Not working like it used to, the trillions seem to seep through the sandy loam of investment and innovation straight into the cement mixer of the marketplace. Prices go up, but not the right prices. Alibaba’s stock goes from $68 on opening day to $92 in the first minute, but wages simply sit there for years on end. One economy (the financial one) thrives while the other economy (the real one) withers.

*Perhaps sooner rather than later, investors must recognize that modern day inflation, while a necessary condition for survival, is not a sufficient condition for increasing wealth at a rate necessary to satisfy future liabilities associated with education, health care, and a satisfactory retirement*. The real economy needs money printing, yes, but money spending more so, and that must come from the fiscal side – from the dreaded government side – where deficits are anathema and balanced budgets are increasingly in vogue. Until then, Grant’s deflation remains a growing possibility – not the kind that creates prosperity but the kind that’s the trouble for prosperity


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2014)

Más claro no se puede poner

El Titanic se hunde: no hagan caso a los violines - Blogs de Valor Añadido

*El Titanic se hunde: no hagan caso a los violines
*







La semana pasada el Banco Central de Japón decidió de manera inesperada *incrementar los estímulos monetarios a su economía*.

Ante la perspectiva de no alcanzar en 2015 el objetivo de inflación fijado en el 2%, su gobernador, Haruhiko Kuroda, anunció un aumento de las compras tanto de activos públicos como privados. Se incrementa el volumen –que en el caso de ETFs, fondos indexados, o REITs, sociedades tenedoras de inmuebles, multiplica por tres el objetivo interior– y crece el compromiso temporal ya que las nuevas adquisiciones de bonos del tesoro llevarán el vencimiento medio de siete a diez años. *Una década empantanados hasta su amortización final o venta que, si se cumple el objetivo perseguido, se producirá sin duda con pérdidas*







Hace tiempo que la independencia del BoJ quedó en el olvido. Abenomics es un plan combinado de política monetaria, fiscal y ¿reformas estructurales? Sin embargo, sorprende el poco pudor con el que la connivencia entre Estado y supervisor se pone de manifiesto. *Así, coincidiendo con la medida, el fondo de pensiones público de Japón comunicó un cambio estatutario que le permitirá invertir en acciones hasta el 25 % de su patrimonio frente al 12% anterior, con una desviación –eso sí– de más/menos 6%, hallándose en la actualidad en el 16.5%* (Macrobusiness, “BOJ commits to being irresponsible”, 03-11-2014).

*¿Qué se persigue con esto?* Esencialmente dos cosas.

*Por una parte, que la rueda de la economía financiera siga girando. La represión obliga a los inversores a buscar rentabilidades mayores en activos de riesgo, lo que ayuda a las acciones y deuda de las compañías, que siguen subiendo* (Valor Añadido, “Represión financiera: el contubernio secreto de banca y Gobiernos”, 21-03-2014). No en vano, el Nikkei se disparó el mismo jueves un 5%. Se supone que esto tendría, a su vez, dos consecuencias. *Al financiarse más barato, las empresas invertirían. No lo hacen, abducidas como están por el virus del cortoplacismo. Prefieren recomprar acciones antes que contratar y/o mejorar los salarios reales aun con la escasez de mano de obra que revelan los gráficos inferiores* (VA, “Nadie habla del verdadero culpable del colapso bursátil”, 16-10-2014). Al aumentar la riqueza de los tenedores de los títulos, se debieran facilitar y activar las decisiones de consumo de los particulares. No ocurre, en el caso de los nipones, por un problema demográfico al que se enfrenta también Europa. Los viejos ahorran, por definición. Son temerosos







Por otra, debilitar la moneda. *El yen ya se ha ido a mínimos de siete años contra el dólar. Cualquier depreciación de una divisa tiene una doble implicación. Encarece las importaciones y, por tanto, sirve para traer aumentos de precios a una economía que los está pidiendo a gritos. Ayuda, además, a abaratar las exportaciones, haciendo al país temporalmente más competitivo y aumentando la actividad*. El problema es que en lugar de tener los Gobiernos los arrestos de hacer una devaluación directa, mal vista por una ciudadanía que pierde poder adquisitivo y valor de sus bienes, utilizan este subterfugio que compromete sus finanzas por los siglos de los siglos. No sólo eso, al ser un proceso que se desarrolla simultáneamente en casi todas las economías desarrolladas, entran en un círculo vicioso de expansiones monetarias sucesivas sin sentido (Seeking Alpha, “Japan: QE as morphine for a terminal patient”, 02-11-2014). No se les escapa el nivel y la intensidad de las voces que piden al BCE que entre en esa batalla suicida. En esa auténtica guerra de divisas de suma cero en la que se importa inflación y se exporta deflación. China llama a la puerta (muy recomendables en el WSJ, “Japan fires another shot in stealth currency war” y en The Telegraph “Japan risks Asian currency war with fresh QE blitz”, ambas del 31-10-2014).

*El caso de Japón es especialmente paradigmático porque el desprecio a y la desconexión con la realidad del día a día que suponen estas medidas –cuando los tipos de interés son cercanos a cero, el dinero no circula (ver chart) y, en el caso de Europa, además, hay un problema de exceso de oferta, que no de demanda– se ponen de manifiesto con la decisión simultánea, implantada el pasado mes de abril y que tendrá su continuidad en octubre de 2015, de subir el IVA a la población*. Del 5% al 8% entonces y del 8% al 10% de aquí a un año. Algo parecido a lo sucedido en España con la llegada del PP. Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un impuesto regresivo que penaliza en mayor grado a las rentas más bajas, la receta para el aumento de las diferencias entre ricos y pobres está servida. La desigualdad que da alas a los movimientos políticos más populistas. Quizás de ahí venga esta reacción de última hora de un miembro del Ejecutivo de Shinzo Abe: Reuters, “Japan economy minister calls for fiscal stimulus if Q3 GDP data weak”, 02-11-2014







Por eso es difícil entender desde un punto de vista estrictamente racional lo que está ocurriendo en Japón salvo para el inefable Krugman, que lo pone como ejemplo de lo que hay que hacer (NYT, “Apologizing to Japan”, 30-10-2014). Y es aún más incomprensible que sesudos estrategas, analistas y gestores lo alaben sin pensar en sus consecuencias a medio plazo. Claro que, visto su sistema de compensación salarial, ya saben: el vivo al bollo y el muerto al hoyo cuando llegue el momento. Les importa un comino el dolor del mañana ante el placer del hoy.

*Nos movemos en territorio ignoto, en coordenadas monetarias desconocidas con anterioridad... que no aventuran nada bueno. El Titanic todopoderoso de los bancos centrales amenaza hundimiento colectivo. Pero los mercados prefieren deleitarse con el sonido de los violines*.

Veremos qué sucede en Estados Unidos y en el resto del planeta ahora que la FED ha decidido retirar los estímulos, seis años y pico más tarde. Lo mismo nos tenemos que tragar nuestras palabras pero, uno, USA es USA en toda la amplitud de su poder e influencia y, dos, no hay rival a día de hoy contra el dólar como refugio. Y eso tiene un valor incalculable. No nos hagamos, pues, trampas en el solitario con comparaciones que se caen por sí solas. Más cuando *las dudas sobre su efectividad de los sucesivos QE de Bernanke permanecen (BBC, “Has quantitative easing worked in the US?”, 30-10-2014) y este es el desastroso panorama que ha dejado detrás: WaPo, “Child poverty in the U.S. is among the worst in the developed world”, 29-10-2014 o Fortune, “Wealth inequality in America: It’s worse than you think”, 31-10-2014*. De esas consecuencias, seguro que no nos libramos

---------- Post added 04-nov-2014 at 23:27 ----------

Here we go ::::::

Spain's Newest Political Party "We Can" Surges Ahead Of Incumbents | Zero Hedge

*Spain's Newest Political Party "We Can" Surges Ahead Of Incumbents*

We all know that Spain has had very rough go as of late. From 50% youth unemployment, to American financial oligarchs Goldman Sachs and Blackstone entering the nation’s depressed real estate market, it seems Spaniards simply can’t get a break.

As is always the case, at some point all populations snap under the relentless weight of fraud and corruption and demand an end to the status quo. It appears that moment may be near for the Spanish population, as evidenced by the incredible rise of the brand new political party “Podemos,” which translates into “We Can.”

The party was formed earlier this year, and is now leading the polls against both establishment political parties, the Socialists and the People’s Party, which have run the country for the past 32 years. The following graphic perfectly demonstrates the incredible suddenness of its rise:







More from Bloomberg:


Nov. 3 (Bloomberg) –- Spanish Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy is being challenged on a second front as support for the anti-establishment Podemos party surges before an informal ballot on Catalonian independence.

Podemos was formed less than a year ago to channel Spaniards’ disaffection with Rajoy’s People’s Party and the opposition Socialists, who between them have run the country for the past 32 years.

With corruption allegations again swirling around the PP, that discontent may be reaching tipping point: a poll for El Pais newspaper yesterday showed Podemos doubled its support in a month to a record 28 percent. In doing so, it’s overtaken both main parties, while challenging European attempts to restore political stability after years of debt crisis.

Podemos grew out of the “indignados” movement that saw thousands of Spanish set up camp in Madrid’s Puerta del Sol in 2011 as unemployment soared above 20 percent, peaking at more than 26 percent the following year.

Unfortunately, some of its policies seem destined to further run the Spanish economy into the ground…


With youth unemployment stuck above 50 percent, the group is calling for a program of public investment to create jobs. It also wants to cap the working week at 35 hours and lower the retirement age to 60 to redistribute job opportunities. The group proposes prohibiting profitable companies from firing workers and imposing a maximum wage.

Its program demands an audit of Spain’s public debt to assess what part of it is “illegitimate” and advocates giving euro area governments control over the European Central Bank.

I certainly can’t blame them for questioning the debt.

While the next scheduled national elections that would allow voters to pass judgment on Podemos aren’t due until late 2015, Rajoy faces a more immediate electoral threat in Catalonia on Nov. 9. That’s when nationalists plan to defy his government and the Constitutional Court to hold a volunteer-run ballot on independence.

Separately, the prime minister apologized last week for an “accumulation of scandals” after evidence showed party officials were taking kickbacks to hand out 250 million euros of public contracts while he was administering the harshest budget cuts in Spain’s democratic history.

“Let’s not give the impression, because that is not the reality, of a country immersed in corruption — it’s not true,” Rajoy told parliament in Madrid on Oct. 29. “Politics is a very noble activity, even with errors and mistakes.”

*It appears Rajoy is prepping himself for his next career as a comedian.
*
On a more serious note, Americans need to understand that Spain is merely a few years ahead of us. The question isn’t whether the status quo will be overthrown, the question is what will replace it. Something better, or something worse? Our key mission must be to ensure we get a better system after this one blows up, not something even worse.

*Watch Spain closely in the months ahead. It will be another canary in the coal mine for the entire Western world.*


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2014)

Imprescindible.

El viejo Greenspan se encarna en Tochovista.

Escuchemos al mesías que nos ha traído hasta aquí explicando como ha favorecido el inflado de las cotizaciones (elegantamente PER) y en cambio no ha generado crédito comercial.

[yOUTUBE]XqHNF6NOpoE[/yOUTUBE]

Aquí la transcripción

Transcript: Alan Greenspan on the U.S. Economy - Council on Foreign Relations

*Burs, vamos sin piloto hacia el mayor hostión económico de la historia.
*
GREENSPAN: Well, let's look -- there's been two aspects to quantitative easing. *One is to galvanize effective demand by creating credit in the marketplace. That has not worked*. *But what has worked is the second prong of the issue that originated, quantitative easing -- getting the real rate of return on long-term assets down, and that will have a major effect on price-to-earnings ratios, on cap ratio in real estate, on all income-earning assets*.

And, indeed, in that respect, it's been a terrific success. But it hasn't been a success in the demand side for one fundamental reason, namely that as of now, if you look at the Federal Reserve, Bank of England, ECB, what you basically see is an explosion of assets, an explosion of reserve balances, and that's the only two statistics that are moving.

And what that essentially is, is the fact that the Federal Reserve, it is paying twenty-five basis points to the -- say, Wells Fargo, which we'll say holds deposits at the San Francisco Fed, it has got a sovereign guarantee, virtually no capital requirements, and a reasonably good rate of return for that type of security. So what do they do? They just sit there and let it sit.

*And the result is they get a nice return, but they do not relend it into the markets*. In other words, you don't get Wells Fargo, say, relending it to, say, IBM or to U.S. Steel or the usual borrowers of funds, and unless and until that happens, you don't galvanize the level of economic activity. And if you just look at countries or central bank after central bank, it is not really pushed beyond the levels of just the two major accounts.

When that starts -- and it will eventually start -- all things can happen.

TETT: And what is going to happen?

GREENSPAN: *Not all of them are good. But, for example, we are seeing the first sign -- commercial and industrial loans is not a big category, but it is -- from my judgment, it's the canary in the coal mine*. After being -- after extensions (inaudible) extensions -- being relatively flat, it took off earlier this year and hasn't gone up hugely, and I cannot say to you that other aspects of loan demand have increased. Certainly, mortgage demand has not, and that's the bigger -- much bigger item.

*And so we're not getting that secondary effect, but when we start to get it, for whatever reason, then you begin to get real interest rates rising*. And because -- remember, in this process that drove the stock prices higher, it is basically a very significant decline from an extraordinarily elevated equity premium.

JPMorgan has got, I think, the best measure of that that I've seen, and what they showed is that at the -- the peak of the problem, their equity premium, which is the rate of discount -- or the rate of earnings required on an equity investment to become viable, their figures showed that we were at the highest equity premium in fifty years. And I think, probably going back earlier, that series didn't go back beyond that.

But what that basically means is that there's huge discounting. And, you know, putting it in psychological terms, it is fear at its maximum, and basically there is a limit to human fear, and that's where we got, and then that kicked the market all the way up. We are still in areas which are sort of average, no longer very high, but we're not at very low levels, either, yet.

TETT: *So essentially what you're saying is that we've got the makings -- we have a lot of trapped cash in the system, a lot of trapped money the banks aren't using that are just piling up at the central bank, we have equity markets being elevated, we have demand low. It sounds like a very bubbly territory. Do you think it's time for the Federal Reserve to raise interest rates and get back to a more normal system or normal financial market?*

GREENSPAN: It's one of those questions that I cannot answer. Or I should say, I can answer but won't. But overall, let's -- you know, look at what really is moving markets. There's a presumption that the Federal Reserve can control intermediate interest rates. It can control overnight rates by -- basically it controls the supply side. But the critical rate is no longer the federal funds rate. It's the interest rate being paid by the Federal Reserve banks to hold reserve balances, and should, for example, they decide to relend them, then remember what happens, is that basically the reserve balances go down, and that is technically a tightening of monetary policy.

So the Federal Reserve doesn't want to do that or allow that to happen. It has got to raise rates to attract the funds to keep the reserve balances where they are. *And so I think that the real pressure is going to occur not by an initiation by the Federal Reserve, but by the markets themselves beginning to require ever higher rates of interest paid by the Federal Reserve to hold the funds that the Federal Reserve deems where they want monetary policy to be*.

TETT: So, essentially, what you're saying is the real risk now is that the Federal Reserve is going to lose control of the process.

GREENSPAN: I'm sorry. I don't follow what you mean.

TETT: Well, essentially what you're saying is that we're all talking as if the Federal Reserve can very gradually and smoothly control this return to normality. The image that some of your former colleagues have used to me is a bit like a plane coming into land and very slowly and smoothly, gradually descending as they put interest rates up or they stop -- stop the asset purchases.

*What you're essentially saying is what's going to really drive this return to normalization is something that the Federal Reserve cannot control, which is what the market demands as the price of keeping money with central banks*. I mean, the Federal Reserve is not in control in this case.

GREENSPAN: Remember, we've never had any experience of anything like this. So I'm not going to sit here and tell you I know exactly how it's going to come out, nor an economist term, what the elasticity of demand is and what prices will do. *I know almost for sure one thing -- that real long-term interest rates are below where human time preference is*.

And I use the experience of a long multi-century, millennia, of remarkably stable interest rates, which is the best reflection we have of how the human species essentially discounts the future. It's what tells them how much seed corn to put aside from a crop. It makes all of those decisions about how much production you hold back from consumption and invests, whether it's in axes or hatchets or whatever, or it's in transistors, you know? It's all the same species


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2014)

Gracias Obama

America Will Soon Have More Waiters And Bartenders Than Manufacturing Workers | Zero Hedge

*America Will Soon Have More Waiters And Bartenders Than Manufacturing Workers*

While the headline jobs print was a modest kneejerk disappointment at least until it is appropriately spun in some sort of "goldilocks" frame, where the October jobs report was a true disappointment, was in the report of average hourly earnings: rising at just 0.1% for the month and 2.0% Y/Y, it missed expectations across both metrics. As a reminder, even Janet Yellen has observed that with the unemployment rate ridiculously low and thus meaningless to shape policy, the key thing the Fed head is watching is any changes in wages to determine where benign wage inflation is headed. Well, as the chart below shows, it is headed exactly nowhere, because 6 years after the recovery, wages simply refuse to rise







And while there are many reason to explain this phenomenon, most of which have been covered here in the past, here is the easiest explanation of why wages have, and will continue to disappoint to the downside. From the report:

Food services and drinking places added 42,000 jobs in October, compared with an average gain of 26,000 jobs per month over the prior 12 months.
Employment in professional and business services continued to trend up over the month (+37,000). Over the prior 12 months, job gains averaged 56,000 per month. In October, employment continued to trend up in temporary help services (+15,000).
In brief: well-paying jobs lower, low-paying jobs much higher.

And to visualize it: in October the US economy added the most waiters and bartenders in over a year. In fact at 42K, one in every five jobs "created" in the US economy went to a bartender, or a waiter







Finally, putting it all in perspective, here is the total number of waters and bartenders Vs. manufacturing workers in the US since 1990. The red (bad) line has almost caught up with the blue (good) one. So much for Obama's manufacturing renaissance promise as manufacturing workers have barely recouped any of the losses since the Great Depression started in 2008, while America has never had more waters and bartenders


----------



## El Promotor (9 Nov 2014)

Otro zas para mi querido Bertok.

*EE UU reduce el paro al 5,8%*

Y disculpe por interrumpir su monólogo autista.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2014)

*The Detailed US Shale Oil Cost Curve: Where Is The Line In The Sand?
*
The Detailed US Shale Oil Cost Curve: Where Is The Line In The Sand? | Zero Hedge

On an almost daily basis, *investors are reassured that a falling oil price is "unequivocally good" for the US economy*. The "It's like a tax cut for the consumer"-meme dominates financial media while the impact on the Shale (or tight) oil industry is shrugged off blindly with "well breakevens are low, right?" *As Barclays shows in the chart below, the breakeven price for oil to shut-in tight-oil supply varies by region (and corporation) adding that at $80/b WTI, most producers will sweat it out*. But, they warn, if prices remain at these levels through 2015, it could compromise the significant potential new volumes that are needed to offset declines from existing wells. This new, higher-breakeven volume is small in 2015, but becomes much larger in 2016 (with a 17-25% plunge in earnings which would drastically reduce capex... and thus The US Economy).

As Barclays notes,

*As oil prices continue to fall, we review the likely supply response of tight oil supplies. Admittedly, cost of supply curves do not tell the whole story about where prices might bottom. At $80/b WTI, we think most producers will sweat it out and achieve their stated production objectives in 2015. But if prices remain at these levelsthrough 2015, it could compromise the significant potential new volumes that are needed to offset declines from existing wells. This new, higher-breakeven volume is small in 2015, but becomes much larger in 2016*







As we stated in the most recent Blue Drum, we expect a rebound in prices in 2H15. But, *if prices do remain lower and fall to $70 for all of 2015, half of proven and probable (2P) remaining US tight oil reserves would be challenged*. The near-term (6-month) effect would be marginal, but fewer new volumes would be added in 2H15 and in 2016. On a net basis, that implies a reduction to growth of about 100 kb/d for 2015 as a whole. A growth impact of 100 kb/d is a drop in the bucket in the context of total non-OPEC growth of around 1.5 mb/d. Thus, we expect downward price pressure to mount unless OPEC supplies less or demand rebounds.

At $70/bbl, 80% of the 2.8 mb/d of new tight oil volumes by 2017 (not including declines) would be produced (meaning 800 kb/d from new drilling, a reduction of 200 kb/d over the next three years), according to WoodMackenzie.

There are three reasons to be cautious with how cost curves are used.

First, WoodMac’s ‘half-cycle’ cost curve (above) represents new production only at a well, rather than at a project, level. Companies use ‘full-cycle’ economics (which include other expenses) to assess the economic viability of new drilling projects.

Second, cost curves do not address how existing production might react. For this, we turn to EIA’s Annual Energy Outlook. EIA scenarios which imply that if prices reach and stay at $70/bbl, annual growth of 630 kb/d by 2017 would be cut by 180 kb/d each year, net of declines.

Third, expected improvement in service costs will be another important determinant for the breakeven price of tight oil supplies. Oilfield services sector cost inflation has plateaued and stands to improve further in the coming years. This means that the cost curve in a year is likely to be up to $5/b lower on average. Permian D&C costs have declined from $9-10mn in 2012 to $5-7mn today.

*OPEC producers have low production costs (in Saudi Arabia, even as low as $4/bbl), but will feel the heat fiscally. Still, tight oil producers are likely to be first affected in a low price environment*







Companies are likely to react very differently regarding their market capitalization, hedge ratio, and ‘oiliness’ of output. *We estimate that small and mid-cap E&Ps(accounting for 880 kb/d oil and NGLs) would see earnings cut by 17% in 2015 at $80 and by 25% at $70/b, which would likely lead to a cut to capex and drilling plans in 2015*. Adding production from infill drilling, drilling in new areas, and enhancing recovery rates from existing wells would add output but require different levels of capex. Wells already online would not be affected, in our view


----------



## p_pin (9 Nov 2014)

Record 92,120,000 People Not In U.S. Labor Force

Record 92,269,000 Not in Labor Force; Participation Rate Matches 36-Year Low | CNS News


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2014)

p_pin dijo:


> Record 92,120,000 People Not In U.S. Labor Force
> 
> Record 92,269,000 Not in Labor Force; Participation Rate Matches 36-Year Low | CNS News



y de los que trabajan ..... camareros 8:8:8:

Ahí está el milagro económico usano promovido por Mr Obama mientras la élite se distancia más y más del lumpen.

Lo que se está convirtiendo en una cloaca capitalista, cualquiera diría algo del lamentable Skid Row de LA, terminará siendo una ratonera con cientos de millones de armas de todo tipo en las calles.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-11/fed-won-americas-01-are-now-wealthier-bottom-90

*The Fed Won: America's 0.1% Are Now Wealthier Than The Bottom 90%*

Game over, man: the Fed won.

As the Economist reports, according to a new paper by authors at liberal bastion UC Berkeley and the LSE, US inequality in wealth is approaching record levels (actually it already surpassed it as reported long ago).

"The authors examine the share of total wealth held by the bottom 90% of families relative to those at the very top. In the late 1920s the bottom 90% held just 16% of America’s wealth—considerably less than that held by the top 0.1%, which controlled a quarter of total wealth just before the crash of 1929. From the beginning of the Depression until well after the end of the second world war, the middle class’s share of total wealth rose steadily, thanks to collapsing wealth among richer households, broader equity ownership, middle-class income growth and rising rates of home-ownership. From the early 1980s, however, these trends have reversed. The top 0.1% (consisting of 160,000 families worth $73m on average) hold 22% of America’s wealth, just shy of the 1929 peak—and almost the same share as the bottom 90% of the population."

That was as of 2013. *By now the wealth of the top 0.1% is not only well above that of the "bottom 90%" but higher than it has ever been*.

Thanks Uncle Ben and Aunt Janet







In other news, Janet Yellen, thoruoughly stumped by the causes of America's record wealth inequality, advises America's poor, already drowning in debt, to please build assets in order to "rise above."


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RocuTcd98G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Nov 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-15/debt-propaganda-and-now-deflation

Me quedo con el final:

_We have the debt. And we recognize it. Still, *the line politics and media feed us is that more debt can be a good thing, that we need more debt in order to attain what they like to call ‘escape velocity’ from the financial crisis caused by that same debt*. Oil on fire.

We have the propaganda. We don’t always recognize it for what it is, but the, that’s the idea, isn’t it? It’s to make people think that things are not really what they really are. *That we need to spend more public funds on saving banks, not saving people, or else armageddon. There’s hardly a news story left today that is not to an extent phrased by propaganda.
*
*And now we have deflation. Which is not the falling prices, though they are a – delayed – symptom. Still, other symptoms are as valid, as nobody is spending. Mass unemployment in southern Europe is a symptom. West Texas oil at $74 dollars today is one. The Chinese economy, allegedly still growing at $7.5%, but at 250% debt-to-GDP, is another. Throw in 207% debt-to-GDP debt levels across southeast Asia.*

With deflation becoming a daily topic in our propagandistic media, despite the fact that governments and central banks are vehemently allergic to it (for good reasons), rest assured that we are entering a next phase of the crisis. Just not one that they would like you to think we ar*e. When debt starts being deleveraged for real, deflation cannot be avoided. And debt must be deleveraged, we can’t sit on it till Kingdom Come and keep adding more while we’re at it. That was never in the cards. And we’ve accumulated too much of it to ever outgrow it.* We simply can’t sell or make enough iPhones to accomplish that. Or eat enough burgers, hard as we try.

*Our world, our life, has been built on debt and propaganda for many years. They have kept us from noticing how poorly we are doing. But now a third element has entered the foundation of our societies, and it’s set to eat away at everything that has – barely – kept the entire edifice from crumbling apart. Deflation.*

It’s time to check where your basic needs will come from when it becomes first harder and them impossible to obtain them from the sources you have been used to. *And please, get out of debt. Debt during deflation is a cruel and unforgiving mistress. Think of deflation as a biblical plague.*_


----------



## Comodoro (16 Nov 2014)

Chicos, yo también llevo casi una década pensando qu esto peta, pero el tiempo pasa y se alarga en demasía.

Yo ya he comprendido que hay que vvir el momento y gastar el dinero en lo que te llene, sin pensar que todo se derrumbará, ya que si para eso faltan X años, eso lo pierdes y ya no vuelve. 

Por eso, como a mí me encanta el rural, voy a comprar casa de 130 m con una finca con 8000 m2 a 900 m del mar y sin casas delante, pleno campo con un valle detrás, para esperar al madmax con mis gallinas y mis tomates. Vceinos a 200 metros, sin ruidos, tranquilidad.....

Clima suave, pesca, huerta, animales, mis aljibes de agua, placas solares y que sea lo que tenga que ser.

La dueña pedía 150.000 y me descojoné en su cara. Le ofrecí 60.000 a la cara y se me descojonó ella.

Al final le aprete bien fuerte su cuello de gallina clueca y lo soltó por 70.000

Creo que es buen precio, pero aunque estuviese por encima de su precio real, me da igual, es la casa que quiero. Bueno, he visto algunas que me han gustado mas, peo estaban por 400.000 euros y eso no lo puedo pagar.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> Chicos, yo también llevo casi una década pensando qu esto peta, pero el tiempo pasa y se alarga en demasía.
> 
> Yo ya he comprendido que hay que vvir el momento y gastar el dinero en lo que te llene, sin pensar que todo se derrumbará, ya que si para eso faltan X años, eso lo pierdes y ya no vuelve.
> 
> ...



enhorabuena y DEP por la gallina :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

vivir con la cabeza encima de los hombros no está reñido con gastar en aquello que te llene :::::: ni asumir deudas inasumibles ::::::

---------- Post added 16-nov-2014 at 10:49 ----------




eljusticiero dijo:


> Debt, Propaganda And Now Deflation | Zero Hedge
> 
> Me quedo con el final:
> 
> ...


----------



## Comodoro (16 Nov 2014)

De hecho llevo toda mi vida ahorrando para comprar algo así, sin pedir dinero al banco.

Ahora a pensar qué hago con tantos metros, pero mi idea es ser autosuficiente o casi. Es complicado, pero posible. Tengo pensado hasta en montar un estanque para tilapias.....

Que venga el mad max, que yo estoy preparado con mis gallinas :cook:::

¿Os acordais de Morototeo? ¿qué habrá sido de él?


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> De hecho llevo toda mi vida ahorrando para comprar algo así, sin pedir dinero al banco.
> 
> Ahora a pensar qué hago con tantos metros, pero mi idea es ser autosuficiente o casi. Es complicado, pero posible. Tengo pensado hasta en montar un estanque para tilapias.....
> 
> ...



Hace mucho que no lo leo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sos-que-hemos-seguido-buenos-madmaxistas.html


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2014)

Colapso mundial inminente en mp3 (22/09 a las 21:56:43) 58:55 3522256 - iVoox

El final de la cuenta atras en mp3 (13/10 a las 09:20:26) 55:15 3599771 - iVoox


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........................


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2014)

Food for thought

[YOUTUBE]pSOGwthC_JQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-nov-2014 at 16:20 ----------

Buenísimo y en castellano.

A partir de minuto 12, vienen años terriblemente malos

[YOUTUBE]nFf9GVBFQYM[/YOUTUBE]

Aquí la presentación: http://www.corficolombiana.com/WebCorficolombiana/repositorio/archivos/CarmenReinhart.pdf


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2014)

No pueden con la bestia deflacionaria que seguirá comiendo el tejido prodrido y desapalancando lo que todavía apenas ha comenzado


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2014)

Tiene casi un año pero conviene recordarlo.

*El país está arrasado y vivimos en un 1984 constante.
*
Disfruten el viaje.


El nivel de vida de los españoles ha caído más que en la Gran Depresión de EEUU | FinancialRed

*El nivel de vida de los españoles ha caído más que en la Gran Depresión de EEUU*

Durante varias generaciones en el imaginario de los ciudadanos de los EEUU pesó como una losa el trauma colectivo que supuso la Gran Depresión: un tiempo de pobreza y penurias que marcó el fin de una época en la política económica no sólo de los EEUU sino de todo el mundo. Durante aquel período el PIB de los EEUU, país donde casi con más gravedad golpeó la crisis, declinó aproximadamente una tercera parte, el paro llegó al 25% y el consumo y la inversión se desplomaron.

Existe un cierto consenso entre los estamentos oficiales y la mayoría de los economistas en que en modo alguno puede compararse ese período de empobrecimiento con el que estamos viviendo ahora; pero, ¿es eso cierto? ¿Qué está ocurriendo realmente en España con aquellos parámetros que reflejan el nivel de vida de los ciudadanos? Es decir, fundamentalmente el consumo.

En primer lugar veamos lo que ha pasado con el comercio en los últimos años. *En el gráfico podemos apreciar cómo éste ha decaído nada menos que un 27,1%, siendo lo más preocupante que la caída en estos momentos es más grave que durante la media del período*.







Podemos ver a continuación la evolución de un índice más amplio, el de los servicios de mercado, que incluye también el comercio. *Como vemos el descenso es aún mayor, llegando al 33,2%*. En este caso el descenso que se aprecia en los últimos meses está dentro de la media de los últimos cinco años. *Las ventas interiores de las grandes empresas, que suponen más de la mitad de la actividad económica del país, han tenido una evolución aún peor, en concreto bajan un 36,2% desde 2007*. Hay que destacar que en este caso no se trata de encuestas, sino de datos totales compilados por la Agencia Tributaria. La situación en el último año se ha agravado sobremanera, y especialmente desde la subida del IVA







Existen también agregados que miden el consumo dentro del país. *El primero de ellos son las disponibilidades interiores de bienes de consumo no duradero (menos de tres años de vida útil), que se hunden un 32,2% desde 2007*







*En cuanto al consumo de bienes duraderos, la situación es mucho peor, habiendo bajado un 71,9% desde 2007*







Por fortuna, disponemos de datos equivalentes sobre lo que ocurrió en la Gran Depresión en los EEUU. *Desde 1929 a 1933 (punto más bajo de la depresión), el consumo de bienes no duraderos cayó un 29%, es decir, 3 puntos menos que en España en el período 2007-2012. En cuanto al consumo de bienes duraderos, éste descendió un 55%, nada menos que 17 puntos menos que los vistos en España actualmente.
*
Escuchando lo que dicen los políticos y ciertos datos económicos que son los más aireados (especialmente el PIB, que no ha bajado demasiado desde el inicio de la crisis) podría pensarse que lo que está ocurriendo en España es una recesión sin más, y perfectamente comparable a la de otros países. Nada más lejos de la realidad. En Francia, por ejemplo, la actividad de los servicios se halla en estos momentos sólo un 2% por debajo de la de 2007, mientras que el índice de comercio minorista está un 8,6% por encima.

*PIB Español. 2015-2013
*







Los datos de la coyuntura económica española nos están dando una bien distinta, *una imagen de gravísimo declive en los estándares de vida como probablemente no se ha visto en ningún país avanzado en los últimos 100 años, en período de paz. Una imagen que coincide plenamente con la percepción de la gente que vive y lucha a pie de calle y no vive en la torre de marfil de unos despachos situados en Moncloa, en los ministerios, ayuntamientos o consejerías*.

Por ello es tan poco comprensible la insistencia de Europa en castigar todavía más a los ciudadanos españoles en lo que a estas alturas parece más un auténtico ejercicio de sadismo que algo dirigido por la racionalidad. Y aún menos se entiende la sumisión de un Gobierno que en lugar de defender a sus ciudadanos parece preocuparse sólo de su propio bienestar


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BLQO3ZPUYRA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Aq4mb_Ql3HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vn3m15eDCvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2014)

Cuando acabe la deflación, ya sabemos lo que va a tocar.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2014)

Camino a la Perdición - Rankia

*Camino a la Perdición*

Bueno, si en el anterior artículo me metí con la casta neoliberal que nos gobierna entre bambalinas… En éste, ¡seguiré haciéndolo! No es para menos, pues se merecen eso y mucho más. Aunque no creo que llegue a la colección de insultos, desprecios e improperios que Max Keiser les dedica en todos sus programas.

Muchas veces, tras publicar un post me quedo “descansado”. Cansado pero relajado. Como cuando tienes un “apretón” y buscas un baño desesperadamente. No sé si me entendéis… El caso es que al cabo de un cierto tiempo pienso: ¿Y ahora que digo? Llevo docenas de entradas y ya lo he contado todo... Pero entonces siempre me sucede lo mismo. Sigo leyendo y leyendo lo que la gente publica por ahí y empiezo a preocuparme. 

Encuentro información que considero relevante para contextualizar y explicar la dura crisis que nos ha tocado vivir y me dan ganas de compartirla con mis amiguetes de Rankia. Normalmente, cuando eso ocurre la mierda ya se está agitando en mis entrañas. Hasta que en un momento dado no aguanto más y me pongo a escribir como un poseso. Será por los espasmos… Y es que ése es el instante en que se encienden otra vez todas las alarmas







*De burbuja en burbuja y tiro porque me toca*

Estos días me acordé de la estafa Ponzi que los gestores de Afinsa y del Fórum Filatélico montaron en torno a la compra-venta de sellos. Bajo el supuesto de que su compra –y su posterior retirada del mercado- sólo podía incrementar su precio, centenares de miles de personas invirtieron en este pufo porque creyeron que sólo podían ganar dinero. Y si no estaban plenamente convencidas, estas empresas contaban con una vastísima red comercial que le recordaba a todo el mundo aquello de que “estaban perdiendo la inversión de su vida”. La oportunidad de hacerse ricos. Lo cuál tiene algo de gracioso… porque *ese tinglado se asemeja en algunos aspectos a lo que vemos hoy en la renta variable; dónde tenemos a un montón de compañías que invierten sumas colosales en la recompra de sus acciones para elevar “artificialmente” su valor*. “¡No es lo mismo!” –me diréis. Y bueno, lo admito… Aunque sea a regañadientes. No es lo mismo. Pues los de Afinsa compraban los sellos por cuatro chavos y luego les ponían el precio que les daba la gana para atraer a los codiciosos que querían jubilarse antes de tiempo. Una situación fraudulenta que no puede trasladarse a las bolsas porque el precio de los títulos “es el que es”.






Porcentaje de los beneficios empresariales destinados al pago de dividendos y a la recompra de acciones de la bolsa USA

Pero eso no es todo, amigos. Los del Fórum Filatélico se las apañaron para manipular el precio de los sellos durante décadas; elevando gradualmente su valor para atrapar, según su conveniencia, a nuevas oleadas de incautos con cuyas aportaciones la empresa bonificaba a sus directivos y a todos los inversores que habían llegado primero. Así son los fraudes tipo Ponzi de estructura piramidal. Necesitan ampliar constantemente la base de clientes para disimular sus vergüenzas. En caso contrario la gente deshará sus posiciones y emigrará hacia otras inversiones con mayor rentabilidad. Cuando esto sucede, los inversores con “información privilegiada” venden primero y esperan a que el resto se arruine. No van a ser ellos los que ganen el último centavo… Los administradores saben que el fraude tiene los días contados y que sólo es cuestión de tiempo para que se destape el pastizal.

Es triste, pero así son las cosas. En general, las burbujas tipo Ponzi son vulnerables tanto en los tiempos de vacas gordas como de vacas flacas. Los del Fórum Filatélico-Afinsa no pudieron competir con las rentabilidades que ofrecían otros productos relacionados con la burbuja inmobiliaria –muchos de los ellos también de estructura piramidal-; y en mayo de 2006 la Audiencia Nacional ordenó el registro y precinto de todas sus oficinas cuando ya era evidente de que se trataba de un fraude en toda regla. Doscientas cincuenta mil personas se quedaron “pilladas” y sólo recientemente se ha sabido que el valor de mercado de los sellos, unos 80 millones de euros, respaldaba una deuda de 2800 millones. Una pasada, vamos. No se puede estar más apalancado… En cambio otras veces estos chiringuitos se desploman cuando sus clientes venden como locos para obtener la liquidez que necesitan para otros menesteres. Eso es lo que le pasó a Bernie Madoff en Estados Unidos. En un momento dado no pudo atender los requerimientos de capital de sus inversores y al final, cuando lo cazaron, se destapó un fraude de 50.000 millones de dólares.

Veo estas cosas y me pregunto dónde estaban las autoridades regulatorias. ¿A qué se dedica esa gente? La estafa de Fórum duró la friolera de 30 años… ¡Se me revuelven las entrañas!

Ahora bien, respecto a la renta variable ya no sé que pensar… *Aunque todo parece indicar que estamos ante un gigantesco sistema Ponzi sostenido por la irresponsable política monetaria de la FED, el BCE, el BoE, el BoJ y el PBOC –en mi humilde opinión-. La única diferencia entre las bolsas y el caso de Fórum es que las primeras tienen cobertura legal*. Y otro tanto podría decirse de la renta fija. *Como no hay crecimiento real de la economía, los Bancos Centrales no sólo se han convertido en prestamistas de última instancia, sino en compradores compulsivos de cualquier cosas que “se mueva”; sean bonos, acciones, derivados financieros y demás. Han inyectado varias decenas de billones de dólares en todos esos mercados. No me cabe ninguna duda de que se trata de inversiones “teledirigidas” para restaurar el balance de las entidades financieras; muchas de las cuáles, todavía continúan muy tocadas tras 6 años de recesión. O dicho de otro modo: los responsables de la política monetaria de casi cualquier país han creado una burbuja mucho más grande que la estalló durante la crisis subprime que dio el comienzo a la Gran Recesión*.

En parte, lo entiendo. Si no hubieran empezado la flexibilización cuantitativa, la impresión masiva de dinero, todo el Sistema habría colapsado de un modo parecido a como lo hizo en 1929. ¿Y quién quiere enfrentarse a eso? Los políticos desde luego que no… Así que ahora tenemos a unos mercados mucho más hinchados y apalancados de lo que estaban hace unos años. A la mayoría de los bancos todo esto les importa un carajo porque ahora sus clientes son los propios Bancos Centrales; pues son ellos los que suministran la liquidez que en condiciones normales tendría que venir del sector privado.

Como consecuencia de todo esto, *los índices ofrecen una imagen bochornosa y esperpéntica. La bolsa norteamericana está en máximos de sobrevaloración, de sobrecompra, de tamaño en relación al PIB, etc. El PER está altísimo y los retornos a 10 años apenas alcanzan un 1’4% anual –los cálculos son de John Hussman-*. Aunque lo peor de todo es que los inversores, sean minoristas o hedge funds, van desestimando el análisis fundamental de las cotizadas porque creen que habrá liquidez hasta el día del juicio final. Y claro, luego vienen sorpresas como las de Pescanova, Gowex o Abengoa. Y lo que te cantaré morena… Miles de empresas esconden muertos en el armario porque el desempeño de la economía real deja mucho que desear. Por ejemplo: el sector del retail estadounidense. Todo el mundo sabe que Walmart tiene problemas; problemas que son mucho peores en compañías como Sears, JC Penney o Whole Foods. *Lo que pasa es que estas empresas se dedican a la recompra de sus acciones para aumentar su valor y mejorar su calidad crediticia que luego utilizarán como “colateral” para financiarse más barato en el mundillo del shadowbanking privado. Todas las multinacionales hacen lo mismo.* También los bancos. Sólo que ellos abusan del mundillo del shadowbanking público; al menos en Europa, ya que gracias a programas como los LTRO del BCE, éstos pueden comprar hasta el infinito todos los bonos soberanos que salen al mercado (un negocio redondo tanto para los Estados como para las entidades financieras en general).

*Los Bancos Centrales están rescatando a los peces gordos y, por eso, no pueden dejar de imprimir dinero. Puede que la Reserva Federal haya terminado el QE3… Pero ahora es el Banco de Japón (BoJ) el que ha tomado el relevo. Tienen que estar comprando activos estadounidenses a tutti ple; y si no lo hacen ellos, pues lo hará el BCE. Es más, mientras Draghi deshoja la margarita… ya corren rumores de que la banca norteamericana empieza a retirar sus reservas aparcadas en las cuentas de la FED para que la banda de música del Titanic pueda seguir animando el cotarro mientras el barco se hunde*. Así de grande es la burbuja que han creado. Lo más chistoso es que a esto le llamen “libre mercado”; cuando en realidad, toda la economía está intervenida. Me duele decirlo, pero hoy en día ser “liberal” es un proyecto tan utópico como en su día lo fue el comunismo o el anarquismo.

*No hay crecimiento*

*Vivimos en una especie de Capitalismo planificado, medio soviético, en el que los banqueros centrales han creado un sistema lleno de burbujas que viajan sin ton ni son por el espacio interestelar*. Los hay de todo tipo, colores y tamaños. La mayoría de ellas depende de la liquidez que irradia de la Reserva Federal; aunque a veces ni eso, pues algunas de ellas están tan lejos del Sol que muy pronto se van a congelar. Éstas últimas *son sin duda las peores, las más peligrosas, porque su colapso final se convertirá en una falla sistémica que arrasará con todo el Sistema*. Mientras tanto el valor de las acciones, así como el de los bonos soberanos y corporativos, se parece cada día más al de los sellos del Fórum Filatélico… ¿Cuánto valen en realidad?; ¿cuánto valen en un mundo cuyo crecimiento ni está ni “se le espera”? Su único sostén depende de las inyecciones de dinero creado de la nada por los Bancos Centrales. Del mismo modo en que los responsables de Afinsa necesitaban las aportaciones de los nuevos clientes para poder bonificar a los que habían llegado primero.

¿Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto? Esa es la pregunta del millón y creerme que le he dado muchas vueltas. Ahí va mi teoría… *Tras el crash de 2008-2009, la FED acudió al rescate de todo el Sistema. Socorrió a las aseguradoras, a los bancos e incluso compró pagarés de empresa. Gracias a su intervención la estructura del Estado se mantuvo en pie en un momento en que el paro se disparaba y caía la recaudación fiscal. Ben Bernanke es un estudioso de la Gran Depresión y aplicó su propia versión de la flexibilización cuantitativa que Benjamin Strong –el primer gobernador de la Reserva Federal- puso en marcha a principios del siglo pasado para superar la recesión de los primeros años 20; que como todo el mundo sabe, generó una “exuberancia irracional” en los mercados que finalmente explotó en octubre de 1929. Así que a través de los QE, Bernanke hinchó el globo para cortocircuitar las tendencias deflacionarias que causaron estragos en 2009. La única diferencia con Strong es que el tío Ben fue un poco más allá… Pues además de comprar bonos del Tesoro, también adquirió MBS de los bancos para reanimar el mercado de la vivienda*.

Gracias a estas medidas el mercado se recuperó. La rebaja del precio del dinero, las inyecciones de liquidez, la reducción del coeficiente de reserva fraccionaria del 2 al 1% y demás, estiraron la oferta monetaria como un chicle. De este modo los bancos obtuvieron la liquidez que necesitaban para apostar por la recuperación de los productos dañados que tenían en cartera; fueran bonos del Tesoro, acciones o derivados financieros del mercado inmobiliario. Invirtieron en ellos, los índices comenzaron a subir y eso atrajo inmediatamente la atención del resto de operadores. Y como el dinero siempre va donde puede mejorar su rentabilidad… ¡Pues allí que nos vamos, Manolo! Todos a comprar “sellos”. Llevamos años así y ahora la burbuja ha crecido tanto que los bancos norteamericanos vuelven a vender los CDO que empaquetan el crédito ninja cuya comercialización, se supone, desencadenó la Gran Recesión.

Estas cosas me dan mala espina… Y tampoco me gusta que las multinacionales estén obsesionadas con la recompra de sus acciones –muchas veces, con dinero prestado- o que la banca siga sin prestar a “main Street”; o que lo haga a intereses prohibitivos. A nadie le importa la economía real. *El juego está en otra parte y la FED impide conscientemente que esa liquidez inunde la calle porque tiene miedo a la hiperinflación.* Con lo cuál tenemos un escenario de lo más barroco; ya que mientras los bancos, las multinacionales y los Estados pueden financiarse muy barato, las pymes tienen que ajustar los salarios de sus trabajadores porque no carecen de otra vía de financiación. Si a eso le añadimos que una parte del dinero creado por los QE sí hincha los precios –según Shadowstats el IPC estadounidense ronda el 5’5%-, entonces tenemos como resultado un escenario estanflacionario en el que el consumo sigue muy tocado.







O dicho de otra manera; *mientras los ricos son cada vez más ricos gracias a la hinchazón de la burbuja, el resto se las apaña como puede. Eso es una bomba social… Experiencias pasadas nos demuestran que en situaciones parecidas ésta dinámica ha permitido la aparición Estados Oligárquicos dirigidos por los monopolios empresariales que han agudizado la lucha de clases e, incluso, fomentado ciertas formas de gobierno fascista*. No tengo ninguna duda de que esto es lo que está pasando en Ucrania desde hace 20 años. Me preocupa mucho el actual proceso de degeneración democrática que se observa en todas partes. Es muy mal augurio. De momento la clase de Buffet va ganando la partida… Pero yo no estaría tan seguro: ¡torres más altas han caído! María Antonieta y Luis XVI pensaban de un modo parecido y acabaron en la guillotina. Y Nick Hanauer, cofundador de Amazon, nos recordaba hace poco en la revista Político que a muchos ricachones no les dará tiempo de coger un jet hacia Nueva Zelanda cuando “vengan las horcas”.

Quizá eso explique porqué los norteamericanos han fomentado la burbuja del frácking. Han reorientado parte del músculo financiero del país hacia perforación de hidrocarburos. Sobre todo se trata de gas natural. Aunque de vez en cuando, de tanto pinchar la tierra, consiguen encontrar petróleo (que no siempre es recuperable). Lo del shale gas y shale oil es como meterse un chute de anfetaminas; te espabila al principio pero te apalanca después. Pues al cabo de dos años la mayoría de los pozos están exhaustos y no dan para más. Así que hay que seguir perforando y perforando hasta que las compañías se quedan sin un centavo…

https://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/...N9DTIgAATJK3.jpg.pagespeed.ic.pJJmJSQyk4.webp
Megayacimiento de Bakken
La producción se mantiene plana mientras el número de pozos sigue creciendo (o de deuda…)

No dudo de que la caída de los precios del gas natural y de las gasolinas habrán dado un respiro a las clases medias cuyos salarios se mantienen planos o caen ante la inflación. Digamos que éste ha sido el aporte keynesiano de la administración Obama para aligerar las cargas de la clase media. Sin embargo el maná del frácking tiene los días contados y me apostaría varias cervezas a que esa burbuja ya está estallando… Asimismo, el gráfico de arriba es una alegoría de lo que le espera a todas las petroleras del mundo. *Tardarán más o tardarán menos, da igual, el petróleo se está acabando*. Estoy completamente seguro de que esto es lo que está atizando las tensiones geopolíticas entre los países productores y los países consumidores; tensiones que irán a peor en Ucrania y en Oriente Medio.

En el próximo artículo hablaré de Ucrania. Lo que está pasando allí se me antoja fundamental para entender lo que nos espera (espero que no sea así…). Los Bancos Centrales pueden imprimir todo el dinero que les dé la gana, pero los recursos de la Tierra son limitados y, al final, se impondrá la política de la escasez. *El 97% del dinero que pulula por el mundo es DEUDA. El Sistema está más apalancado de lo que estaba Afinsa-Fórum Filatélico. La megaburbuja tiene los días contados y cuando caigan las bolsas los ricos ya habrán salido primero*.


----------



## Lynx (28 Nov 2014)

*se trata de inversiones “teledirigidas” para restaurar el balance de las entidades financieras; muchas de las cuáles, todavía continúan muy tocadas tras 6 años de recesión. O dicho de otro modo: los responsables de la política monetaria de casi cualquier país han creado una burbuja mucho más grande que la estalló durante la crisis subprime que dio el comienzo a la Gran Recesión.*


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2014)

Lynx dijo:


> *se trata de inversiones “teledirigidas” para restaurar el balance de las entidades financieras; muchas de las cuáles, todavía continúan muy tocadas tras 6 años de recesión. O dicho de otro modo: los responsables de la política monetaria de casi cualquier país han creado una burbuja mucho más grande que la estalló durante la crisis subprime que dio el comienzo a la Gran Recesión.*



En un ponzi, la apuesta no puede ser menor que la anterior.

Todos los ponzis son iguales, tan sólo les diferencia el tamaño de la estafa una vez les ha explotado.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Nov 2014)

Quien quiere inversiones y riesgos ...competir con chinos, rusos, indios, que ya poseen el "know-how", capital humano joven, recursos naturales...

Quien lo quiere?

Cuando tienes un banquero amigo que te cubre todos tus pufos y mantiene las sinecuras de tus mas fieles allegados.

*ECONOMIA REAL RIP*

De esta no se sale sin violencia...pues la unica libertad que le va a quedar al ciudadano común va a ser la de elección de en que esquina prefiere morirse de hambre.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2014)

El maestro ha hablado

The Oil Crash: La ilusión del control

*La ilusión del control*

Queridos lectores,

Tenía la intención de dedicar al siguiente post a la puesta al día de "El ocaso del petróleo", pero debido a un largo viaje y muchos compromisos no me ha sido posible terminar en tiempo razonable ese análisis (que espero que sea el siguiente post). Adicionalmente, dados los eventos actuales he creído oportuno hacer este breve post, resumiendo algunas ideas muchas veces repetidas en este blog pero que, por lo que parece, no son capaces de penetrar el muro de silencio (paradójicamente, construido con ruido) que imponen los medios de comunicación de masas sobre dos hechos claves en nuestro futuro inmediato: la escasez de petróleo y la desestabilización climática. 

Hablo de muro de silencio, y sin embargo los dos temas ocupan bastantes páginas de los diarios e incluso de los noticieros televisivos estos días. Sin embargo, tal despliegue mediático, tal repetición de discusiones y reportajes focalizados sobre estos temas, que presuntamente muestran una pluralidad de puntos de vista, ocultan en realidad los planteamientos más sólidos y que dan la explicación más directa y evidente sobre lo que está pasando.

Veamos primero la cuestión del petróleo. *Unos medios y otros explican que la bajada de los precios del petróleo de las últimas semanas son debidas a un exceso de producción, que el mercado está inundado de petróleo y que en realidad lo que está pasando aquí es una guerra comercial entre unos y otros productores, que pretenden hacerse con un trozo mayor de la tarta. En lo que nadie se pone de acuerdo es quién está provocando esa producción excesiva. De acuerdo con algunos reputados analistas, la culpa es de Arabia Saudita, que respondiendo a las solicitudes hechas por los EE.UU. está aumentando su producción (ya que se asume que Arabia Saudita puede aumentar su producción de petróleo tanto como le dé la gana) para castigar a la díscola Rusia y hacerle pagar sus veleidades imperiales, en un movimiento similar al que - según reza el manual de estos expertos - llevó en 1991 a la caída de la Unión Soviética. Según otros analistas tanto o más reputados que los anteriores, lo que sucede aquí es que en realidad Arabia Saudita, molesta con la presunta independencia energética de los EE.UU., ha decidido hundir las explotaciones vía fracking del shale americano, que necesitan un precio por barril superior a 60-80$ para ser rentables. Por último, rizando el rizo, hay un tercer grupo de analistas tambien reputadísimos que nos dicen que en realidad es la propia bonanza del petróleo de fracking americano, cuya producción no cesa de aumentar, la que está causando la actual caída del precio del petróleo; no con la intención de castigar a los otros países sino con la de favorecer a su propia industria, pero obviamente hay víctimas colaterales*. Pero independientemente de a qué grupo de analistas pertenezcan, la opinión casi unánime es que la bajada de precios del petróleo ha llegado para quedarse y que va a ser positiva para las economías de los países importadores y particularmente para las de los Occidentales, en tanto que puede poner en aprietos a países como Irán, Venezuela o Nigeria, que tendrán que aprender a vivir en un mundo con un mercado "más competitivo".

No es que las teorías propuestas no tengan ninguna base. El rublo y la bolsa rusa se están desplomando como consecuencia de la bajada de los precios del petróleo. En los EE.UU. la explotación del fracking se está frenando. Por otro lado, también es cierto que muchos productores de la OPEP sufren con los actuales precios del petróleo. *Lo que es radicalmente erróneo de todas las teorías propuestas es que se basan en la ilusión del control: todas ellas se basan en que hay alguien manipulando el precio por su interés, aunque resulta que no hay ningún ganador claro en ese juego*. Las mayores empresas del sector están hiperendeudadas, y la bajada de precios las puede hacer quebrar; y muchos países productores necesitan precios altos para poder equilibrar sus balanzas fiscales.







*En realidad lo que pasa es algo muy simple, y que hemos explicado en este blog desde sus comienzos: el petróleo no es una materia prima más. El petróleo es la principal fuente de energía del mundo y la más versátil, difícil de substituir en muchos usos; y la energía no es una mercancía más, puesto que la energía es la precursora de la actividad económica y no al revés. La escasez manifiesta del petróleo (como reconoce de forma cada vez más elocuente aunque a regañadientes la propia Agencia Internacional de la Energía) genera una espiral de inflación-destrucción de la demanda-deflación-destrucción de la producción y vuelta a empezar, que va a causar que cada vez haya menos producción de petróleo disponible aunque potencialmente se pudiera producir más; como repite incansable Gail Tverberg no es una cuestión de que haya o no petróleo, sino de que nos podamos permitir pagarlo*. Y es que la escasez de petróleo asequible no genera precios altos, sino volatilidad: subidas y bajadas repentinas de su precio. También desde los principios de este blog explicábamos que lo que cabe esperar para la evolución del precio del petróleo es algo así:







El modelo banal que usaba entonces para discutir la evolución ulterior del precio del petróleo ha resultado compartir muchas características de lo que ha ido pasando en los años posteriores; y sin embargo hoy en día se escuchan muchas voces diciendo que eso del peak oil es una tontería justamente porque está cayendo el precio del petróleo, cuando justamente la volatilidad salvaje era lo esperable al llegar el peak oil. Como explicábamos con mucho detalle en el post "La espiral", *la actual caída del precio del petróleo es, sobre todo, fruto de la caída de la demanda y no de un gran aumento de la oferta*. Aquellos analistas que están señalando a Arabia Saudita como la culpable de la actual caída de precios que empezó el pasado mes de Septiembre deberían de saber que en realidad ese país disminuyó su producción en Septiembre y volvió a disminuirla (como hizo el conjunto de la OPEP) en Octubre. *Que en la reunión de hace unos días la OPEP haya anunciado que no recorta las cuotas de producción no significa, como malinterpreta la mayoría de los analistas, que quieren que el precio baje aún más, puesto que las cuotas fijan un máximo, no un mínimo: cualquier país de la OPEP puede producir por debajo de cuota si así lo desea y en realidad es lo que están haciendo*. El mensaje que envía la OPEP con ese mantenimiento de cuotas es que no quieren ser ellos los que asuman en solitario el esfuerzo de estabilizar los precios. Y aún así, lo están intentando en parte, produciendo por debajo de cuota, lo que les lleva a sufrir puesto que sus ingresos caen por debajo de sus gastos y algún país podría reventar en el proceso, lo que dispararía de nuevo el precio del petróleo y agravaría la recesión global en curso, que es la causa real de la caída de la demanda y por ende de la bajada del precio. 

En realidad, la producción de petróleo se ha vuelto enormemente inelástica y variaciones en la demanda relativamente pequeñas provocan variaciones enormes del precio, como explica Euan Mearns en este post:







*El efecto del peak oil sobre los precios es exactamente ese: oscilaciones salvajes como reacción a movimientos relativamente pequeños*. La contracción económica global que según parece está comenzando explica esa pequeña caída de la demanda que está provocando esa gran caída del precio. En realidad todo se entiende mucho mejor si en vez de mirar al precio va uno y mira a la producción, como ya explicamos. *La realidad es que incluso contando todos los hidrocarburos líquidos que más o menos asimilamos a petróleo la producción total no aumenta desde hace meses*.







Y sin embargo cuando más evidente es que algo grave está pasando, más porfían los analistas en decir que es un determinado país el que está manipulando el mercado, e incluso llegan a decir que se tiene que intervenir contra él.

*El otro grave hecho que se está manifestando con más fuerza estos días es el de la desestabilización climática*. Nevadas inusualmente copiosas en el Norte de los EE.UU., inundaciones inauditas en Israel y Gaza, y en este preciso momento un gran temporal de viento y lluvia está comenzando a azotar España. Algunos boletines meteorológicos locales hablan de un gran temporal de levante, cosa que era bastante habitual en la costa mediterránea española a finales del verano pero no en el último tercio del otoño en el que nos encontramos. El contexto general de las informaciones meteorológicas, a pesar de la proliferación de alteraciones climáticas profundas en este país (como las ciclogénesis explosivas que afectaron la cornisa cantábrica el último invierno o el anómalo verano que hemos vivido en el tercio norte de la península ibérica), es de intentar hacer encajar estas anormalidades en el contexto de la predicción meteorológica estándar, lo cual es cada vez más aberrante y más incomprensible. En realidad, como explica Robbert Scribbler se están produciendo cambios muy profundos en la corriente de chorro polar (sí, esa misma que mencionábamos en el post más destacado de este blog, "Un año sin verano"), tan profundos que ahora ya no gira en torno al Polor Norte sino, empequeñecida, alrededor de Groenlandia. Y la actual tempestad en España es consecuencia de uno de los bucles que nos envía el mínimo groenlandés, como se ve en el siguiente mapa de vientos sacado del post de Scribbler:







Cada vez es más flagrante que los cambios de nuestro clima se están acelerando, cada vez pasan más cosas inusuales y de mayor intensidad y gravedad, y sin embargo la actitud mayoritaria de las agencies estatales de predicción meteorológica es la de informar como si lo que pasase es un tiempo un poco extraño pero dentro de la variabilidad natural y esperable, y para nada vinculable al cambio climático. Se trata, sobre todo, de transmitir una imagen de tranquilidad y de que no hay de qué preocuparse, de que todo está bajo control...

*Pero es que en realidad nada está bajo control, y ése es el problema real*. Es muy duro saber que se vive en un mundo que nadie controla, sobre todo cuando uno es consciente de que nuestra indolencia de las pasadas décadas han hecho que nuestra economía y nuestro mismo hábitat se comporten ahora de una manera caótica y desordenada, anticipando muchos problemas en el futuro. En el caso de los recursos, es enorme la tentación de construir una fantasía tranquilizadora, en la cual hay un villano sacado de una película que está complicando las cosas y al que hay que derrotar para que todo vuelva a su estado normal. El problema de este discurso causal, de esa ilusión de que en realidad todo está bajo control (aunque sea el control de las manos equivocadas), es que en el corto plazo proporciona la esperanza de que las cosas se van a arreglar (el villano va a entrar en razón y cederá a las presiones razonables de "los nuestros"), pero si los problemas asociados con el estado de las cosas no disminuyen al final se acaba produciendo un "efecto boomerang" y la población e incluso las élites acaban reclamando una actuación decidida contra el villano como forma de arreglar el problema de una vez por todas (vean, por ejemplo, lo que refería Ugo Bardi con motivo de una reciente comparecencia suya delante del Parlamento Europeo). Básicamente, acaba habiendo una turba que exige linchar al malvado al que le echan la culpa de todos sus males, cuando realmente el pobre diablo tiene sus propios problemas y lo que está pasando no es culpa suya. Y la situación es bastante más grave si ese espurio villano al que queremos linchar es en realidad un país con armamento nuclear como Rusia.

La situación no es mucho mejor respecto a la desestabilización climática. Aquí no se trata de aplastar a un enemigo, sino de pretender que no hay ningún problema, mientras la situación es cada vez más preocupante e incluso algunas personas pierden la vida por no saber reaccionar delante de eventos que superan por su magnitud a lo que se esperaban. Aquí el enemigo es real (el cambio climático) pero imposible de combatir por medios convencionales y por ello se opta por ignorarlo mientras va llevándose su peaje de muertes y destrucción, el cual pasa con sordina por los medios. La ilusión del control pasa, en este caso, por dar por normal y asumible la desgracia creciente.


En ambos casos, la fe ciega en el poder omnímodo del hombre nos lleva a creer que controlamos procesos que escapan por completo a nuestro control, e incluso a nuestra comprensión simplemente porque no queremos mirarlos con objetividad. Como sociedad, somos obsesos del control, y no nos damos cuenta de la pequeñez de la Humanidad delante de los enormes procesos que hemos desatado. Solamente si por una vez fuéramos capaces de mirar a la Naturaleza de manera más sencilla y humilde, aceptando nuestras limitaciones, podríamos adoptar estrategias simples que reducirían tanto mal. Pero, obsesionados por el control del cual en realidad carecemos, seguimos ciegos caminando hacia un desenlace que podría llegar a ser fatal.

Mañana volaré de vuelta a casa; espero que las tormentas de estos días no me impidan llegar a mi hogar. Tengo ganas de regresar y poder estar de nuevo con los míos, ahora y durante los tiempos oscuros que nos aguardan.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2014)

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 11:03 ----------

El mundo está en manos de gentuza.

Una empleada despedida nos muestra las tripas de la Fed - Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

*Una empleada despedida nos muestra las tripas de la Fed
*







Carmen Segarra era una especialista de la Reserva Federal (Fed) de Nueva York en aspectos legales y en cumplimiento normativo. *Su trabajo era revisar y controlar a los bancos en el cumplimiento regulatorio en las operaciones realizadas*. La Fed de Nueva York, obviamente, tiene una gran parte de su trabajo en el análisis de la gran banca de inversión. Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan, Morgan Stanley o Merril Lynch crean gran parte de sus productos a medida para otras instituciones financieras, empresas u organismos en sus oficinas de Nueva York. Por este motivo la Fed de dicha ciudad fichó a Carmen Segarra, una historiadora por Harvard y abogada por la Sorbona en París y por la Cornell University.

Carmen habla cuatro idiomas y estuvo 13 años trabajando en el sector financiero, en Bank Of America, Citigroup y Société Générale en Nueva York. Trabajó, además, como alto cargo en la Asociación Nacional de Abogados Hispanos. *En junio de 2011 fue fichada por la Fed de Nueva York y estuvo un año revisando el cumplimiento legal y normativo en Goldman Sachs*. Por lo que se deduce de su perfil de LinkedIn, estuvo trabajando on-site, es decir, físicamente, en las oficinas de Goldman. La Fed contrató a expertos legales para preparar los cambios normativos de la nueva ley llamada Dodd-Frank y controlar mejor a los bancos llamados “too big to fail”.

*Carmen tuvo la osadía de enfrentarse a Goldman Sachs y a la Fed y fue despedida tan solo siete meses después de su incorporación, en 2012*. Todo parece indicar que puso en continuos aprietos a sus jefes, al denunciar continuamente el repetido incumplimiento, según ella, de la normativa por parte de Goldman Sachs, especialmente en el apartado de conflictos de intereses. *Fue despedida por negarse a bajar el tono de un duro informe sobre los conflictos de intereses dentro del banco*.

Segarra se convirtió en un problema para sus jefes, en primer lugar, por sus informes sobre Goldman y, en segundo lugar, por sus opiniones agresivas en contra del funcionamiento de la supervisión en la Fed de Nueva York
En una entrevista con el medio de comunicación Propublica.org, le preguntaron por una obviedad, si la banca de inversión está llena de conflictos de intereses, a lo que ella respondió que “lamentablemente, sí”. 

*Carmen declara que la Fed no tiene falta de medios, sino que “los problemas son la falta de columna vertebral, la transparencia, el rigor y la perseverancia, no la falta de recursos”.
*
Tras ser despedida, *denunció a la Fed y la sorpresa en el juicio fue conocer que Carmen Segarra había grabado a sus superiores en sus conversaciones sobre Goldman*. Las cintas fueron publicadas en Propublica.org. Segarra registró 48 horas de reuniones y conversaciones con sus jefes y colegas en la Fed de New York. *En las grabaciones se comprueba cómo la cultura existente en la Fed refleja la aversión a enfrentarse a alguien tan poderoso como es Goldman*.

Segarra se convirtió en un problema para sus jefes, en primer lugar, por sus informes sobre Goldman y, en segundo lugar, por sus opiniones agresivas en contra del funcionamiento de la supervisión en la Fed de Nueva York. En estas grabaciones se conoció cómo el enfrentamiento definitivo con su superior fue probablemente clave en su despido. *En una tensa reunión de 40 minutos registrados durante la semana antes de ser despedida, el jefe de Segarra intenta repetidamente convencerla de que cambie su conclusión de que Goldman incumplía la política de conflictos de interés. Segarra se ofreció a que los máximos responsables de la Fed de Nueva York examinasen su informe y ella aceptaría revocarlo si no se lo aceptaban. Su superior, llamado Michael Silva, impidió que ese informe circulara por la Fed*.

*Uno de los puntos conflictivos que Segarra defendía era una operación entre Goldman Sachs y Banco Santander por la que el banco cántabro “aparcaba” una parte de sus acciones de Banco Santander Brasil, que se quedaba Goldman, lo cual reducía las necesidades de capital de Santander para en un futuro recomprarlas otra vez. Segarra no aceptaba como válida esta operación. Sin ser ilegal, una operación de venta con pacto de recompra entre Goldman y Santander en el fondo obviamente era una operación artificial que reducía la solvencia del Santander*.

Después de la crisis de 2008, en la que los propios bancos centrales han reconocido a posteriori que el sistema financiero estuvo al borde del colapso y debido a las presiones del Congreso, la Fed encargó al profesor de Columbia David Beim investigar el funcionamiento de la Fed sin ninguna restricción a cambio de no hacerlo público, y sus conclusiones le sorprendieron incluso a él mismo. La gran barrera para mejorar la supervisión bancaria era la propia cultura de la institución. Sus empleados se han vuelto demasiado aversos al riesgo y tienen una actitud de exceso de deferencia con los grandes bancos. Las decisiones se toman en consenso, lo cual fomenta el mantenimiento de una actitud conservadora y evitar tener grandes enfrentamientos. Beim propuso que la Fed fichara a expertos sin los miedos de los empleados antiguos y que además les animara a comunicar sus puntos de vista con el objetivo de modificar la cultura existente.

Esta cultura en los grandes reguladores, quizás, también fue determinante en el caso Madoff cuando un experto financiero alertó repetidamente a la SEC del fraude piramidal, pero no se le hizo ningún caso.

La Fed empezó a contratar a expertos externos, entre ellos a Carmen Segarra, que fue despedida a los siete meses.

Por cierto, Carmen Segarra no es de origen español, aunque sí hispano, de Puerto Rico


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Nov 2014)

Ostia de la bolsa en Arabía Saudi y Emiratos Árabes. La primera ha caído un 5% y la segunda llegó a caer hasta un 7% en el día de hoy. La razón: El precio del petróleo. Paso aquí varios enlaces de ZH para analizarlos luego:

1- Ostión de la bolsa saudí.
"Panic Selling" Saudi Stocks Crash Into Bear Market Following OPEC Decision | Zero Hedge

2- Repaso por los artículos de Evans-Pritchard en Daily Telegraph durante este tiempo, donde nos da datos de la burbuja que se ha creado a lo largo y ancho del mundo con la inversión en proyectos de extracción de petróleo no-convencional. Burbuja que se sostenía a duras penas con precios altos del petróleo, pero que está a punto de derrumbarse. :



Spoiler



_Here are a few lines from Ambrose on July 9 2014:

Fossil Industry Is The Subprime Danger Of This Cycle

The epicentre of irrational behaviour across global markets has moved to the fossil fuel complex of oil, gas and coal. This is where investors have been throwing the most good money after bad. [..] oil and gas investment in the US has soared to $200 billion a year. It has reached 20% of total US private fixed investment, the same share as home building.

This has never happened before in US history, even during the Second World War when oil production was a strategic imperative. The International Energy Agency (IEA) says global investment in fossil fuel supply doubled in real terms to $900 billion from 2000 to 2008 as the boom gathered pace. It has since stabilised at a very high plateau, near $950 billion last year. The cumulative blitz on exploration and production over the past six years has been $5.4 trillion [..]

… upstream costs in the oil industry have risen 300% since 2000 but output is up just 14% [..] The damage has been masked so far as big oil companies draw down on their cheap legacy reserves.

… companies are committing $1.1 trillion over the next decade to projects that require prices above $95 to break even. The Canadian tar sands mostly break even at $80-$100. Some of the Arctic and deepwater projects need $120. Several need $150. Petrobras, Statoil, Total, BP, BG, Exxon, Shell, Chevron and Repsol are together gambling $340 billion in these hostile seas.
… the biggest European oil groups (BP, Shell, Total, Statoil and Eni) spent $161 billion on operations and dividends last year, but generated $121 billion in cash flow. They face a $40 billion deficit even though Brent crude prices were buoyant near $100 ..
… the sheer scale of “stranded assets” and potential write-offs in the fossil industry raises eyebrows. IHS Global Insight said the average return on oil and gas exploration in North America has fallen to 8.6%, lower than in 2001 when oil was trading at $27 a barrel.

What happens if oil falls back towards $80 as Libya ends force majeure at its oil hubs and Iran rejoins the world economy?
A large chunk of US investment is going into shale gas ventures that are either underwater or barely breaking even, victims of their own success in creating a supply glut. One chief executive acidly told the TPH Global Shale conference that the only time his shale company ever had cash-flow above zero was the day he sold it – to a gullible foreigner.

… the low-hanging fruit has been picked and the costs are ratcheting up. Three Forks McKenzie in Montana has a break-even price of $91. [..]

“Under a global climate deal consistent with a two degrees centigrade world, we estimate that the fossil fuel industry would stand to lose $28 trillion of gross revenues over the next two decades , compared with business as usual,” said Mr Lewis. The oil industry alone would face stranded assets of $19 trillion, concentrated on deepwater fields, tar sands and shale.

By their actions, the oil companies implicitly dismiss the solemn climate pledges of world leaders as posturing, though shareholders are starting to ask why management is sinking so much their money into projects with such political risk.
_

Those numbers alone, combined with the knowledge that prices are off close to 40% by now, should be enough to give anyone the jitters, about the oil industry, and therefore about the global economy. Any industry that’s so deeply in debt cannot afford a 40% dip in revenue, not even for a short while. Dominoes must start tumbling in short order.

And of course saying ‘any industry so deeply in debt’ is already a bit misleading, because there is no industry like oil in the world (except maybe steel, and look how that’s doing), and it’s highly doubtful there’s another one with such debt levels. Oil stocks are down somewhat, but it’s hard to see how they could not fall a lot further. And as for the huge amounts invested in energy junk bonds, one can but shudder.

On August 11 2014, Ambrose had some more:

*Oil And Gas Company Debt Soars To Danger Levels To Cover Cash Shortfall
*
_The world’s leading oil and gas companies are taking on debt and selling assets on an unprecedented scale to cover a shortfall in cash, calling into question the long-term viability of large parts of the industry. The US Energy Information Administration (EIA) said a review of 127 companies across the globe found that they had increased net debt by $106 billion in the year to March, in order to cover the surging costs of machinery and exploration, while still paying generous dividends at the same time.

They also sold off a net $73 billion of assets. [..] The EIA said revenues from oil and gas sales have reached a plateau since 2011, stagnating at $568 billion over the last year as oil hovers near $100 a barrel. Yet costs have continued to rise relentlessly.

… the shortfall between cash earnings from operations and expenditure – mostly CAPEX and dividends – has widened from $18 billion in 2010 to $110 billion during the past three years. Companies appear to have been borrowing heavily both to keep dividends steady and to buy back their own shares, spending an average of $39 billion on repurchases since 2011.

… “continued declines in cash flow, particularly in the face of rising debt levels, could challenge future exploration and development”. [..] upstream costs of exploring and drilling have been surging, causing companies to raise long-term debt by 9% in 2012, and 11% last year. Upstream costs rose by 12% a year from 2000 to 2012 due to rising rig rates, deeper water depths, and the costs of seismic technology. This was disguised as China burst onto the world scene and powered crude prices to record highs.

Global output of conventional oil peaked in 2005 despite huge investment. [..] the productivity of new capital spending has fallen by a factor of five since 2000. “The vast majority of public oil and gas companies require oil prices of over $100 to achieve positive free cash flow under current capex and dividend programmes. Nearly half of the industry needs more than $120,” ..

Analysts are split over the giant Petrobras project off the coast of Brazil, described by Citigroup as the “single-most important source of new low-cost world oil supply.” The ultra-deepwater fields lie below layers of salt, making seismic imaging very hard. They will operate at extreme pressure at up to three thousand meters, 50% deeper than BP’s disaster in the Gulf of Mexico.

Petrobras is committed to spending $102 billion on development by 2018. It already has $112 billion of debt. The company said its break-even cost on pre-salt drilling so far is $41 to $57 a barrel. Critics say some of the fields may in reality prove to be nearer $130. Petrobras’s share price has fallen by two-thirds since 2010.

… global investment in fossil fuel supply rose from $400 billion to $900 billion during the boom from 2000 and 2008, doubling in real terms. It has since levelled off, reaching $950 billion last year. [..] Not a single large oil project has come on stream at a break-even cost below $80 a barrel for almost three years.

… companies are committing $1.1 trillion over the next decade to projects requiring prices above $95 to make money. Some of the Arctic and deepwater projects have a break-even cost near $120 . The IEA says companies have booked assets that can never be burned if there is a deal limit to C02 levels to 450 (PPM), a serious political risk for the industry. Estimates vary but Mr Lewis said this could reach $19 trillion for the oil nexus, and $28 trillion for all forms of fossil fuel.

For now the major oil companies are mostly pressing ahead with their plans. ExxonMobil began drilling in Russia’s Arctic ‘High North’ last week with its partner Rosneft, even though Rosneft is on the US sanctions list. “Exxon must be doing a lot of soul-searching as they get drawn deeper into this,” said one oil veteran with intimate experience of Russia. “We don’t think they ever make any money in the Arctic. It is just too expensive and too difficult.”_
Plummeting oil prices not only mirror the state of the – real – economy, they will also drag the state of that economy down further. Much further. If only for no other reason than that today’s oil industry swims in debt, not reserves. Investment policies, both within the industry and on the outside where people buy oil company stocks and – junk – bonds, have been based on lies, false presumptions, hubris and oil prices over $100.

The oil industry is no longer what it once was, it’s not even a normal industry anymore. Oil companies sell assets and borrow heavily, then buy back their own stock and pay out big dividends. What kind of business model is that? Well, not the kind that can survive a 40% cut in revenue for long. The industry’s debt levels were, in Ambrose’s words, at a ‘danger level’ when oil was still at $110.

Is Big Oil still a going concern? You tell me. I don’t want to tell the whole story bite-sized on a platter, there’s more value in providing the numbers, this time from Ambrose but there are many other sources, and have you make up your own mind, do the math etc.

Ambrose’s exact numbers can and will be contested three ways to Sunday, but his numbers are not that far off, and if anything, he may still be sugarcoating. WTI closed at $66.15 on Friday, Brent is at $70.15. Given the above data, where would you think the industry is headed? What will happen to the trillions in debt the industry was already drowning in when oil was still above $100?

And how will this be a boon to the economy even if, as Ambrose puts it, the ”oil drop lasts”? Do you have any idea how much your pension fund is invested in oil? Your money market fund? Your government? I would almost say you don’t want to know.

There can be very little doubt that oil prices will at some point rise again from whatever bottom they will reach. Even if nobody knows what that bottom will be. At the same time, there can also be very little doubt that when that happens, the energy industry’s ‘financial landscape’ will look very different from today. And so will the – real – economy.

Cheap oil a boon for the economy? You might want to give that some thought.


7

3- Desde Mauldineconomics nos enlazan un artículo, que en este caso nos señala que un precio bajo del crudo (que parece que será la "new normal" según ellos va contra los intereses de Rusia y que ésta va a intentar por todos los medios subir la temperatura geo-política global para hacer subir el precio del petróleo.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-30/we-are-entering-new-oil-normal

Como siempre, habrá que separar el grano de la paja.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2014)

Venga ke ya llega la Navidad...relajaos chatos...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2014)

Hola a todos

Siento tener el hilo para comentar mi vida pero me a pasado algo muy duro (para mi), paseando al perro me he encontrado una enciclopedia de bolsillo en la basura, un pequeño larose, me ha dolido de muerte.

Su antigüo dueño lo puso a la vista por si alguien lo quería y lo tengo adoptado, siempre he sido de las personas que ha vivido con una enciclopedia en casa y un hogar sin una no es lo mismo.

A sido un punto de inflexión para mi.

Saludos


----------



## overdrive1979 (2 Dic 2014)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Siento tener el hilo para comentar mi vida pero me a pasado algo muy duro (para mi), paseando al perro me he encontrado una enciclopedia de bolsillo en la basura, un pequeño larose, me ha dolido de muerte.
> 
> ...



Seguro que el paseante que la ha tirado a la basura es un neperiano del foro, uno de esos que sigue soñando con que nos monten un Eurohumos lleno de rascacielos megalómanos, ludópatas compulsivos y prostitución infantil encubierta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Seguro que el paseante que la ha tirado a la basura es un neperiano del foro, uno de esos que sigue soñando con que nos monten un Eurohumos lleno de rascacielos megalómanos, ludópatas compulsivos y prostitución infantil encubierta.



No creo, algún desencantado, alguien que se ha rendido.

O que le faltaba espacio en la estantería de Ikea, hostias.


----------



## Clouda (2 Dic 2014)

Juan Carlos Barba dice en su facebook:

*Excelente mes para las afiliaciones a la SS, que suben, desestacionalizadas, en 95.100 personas, tras unos meses bastante regulares.*

Lo siento mucho amigo bertok, disfrutalo con multifruta jejeje.


----------



## archiekaras (2 Dic 2014)

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a1104.pdf

Para desgranar los datos por si hay algún despistado:

1. Se miente cuando se afirma que la deuda PÚBLICA es de 1 billón de euros. Estamos en 1,5 billones de euros.
2. En 2011 nos endeudamos en 134.000 milones, en 2012 en 231.000 millones, en 2013 en 172.000 millones, y a mitad de 2014 llevamos aumentados 137.000 millones...LA SITUACIÓN DE LA DEUDA SE ESTÁ AGRAVANDO! A este ritmo haremos bueno el déficit de 2012...
3. Mientras que según el PDE llevamos endeudados unos 46.000 millones, la deuda REAL que requiere pago de intereses ha subido 137.0000, el triple!
4. 137.000 millones de endeudamiento es un aumento de la deuda equivalente al 12,6% del PIB (si nos creemos que el PIB es 1,086 billones de euros ).
5. Lo peor, endeudándose un 12,6% del PIB la economía no llega a crecer ni un 1.5% interanual...
6. Deuda real sobre PIB: 137%. (si se considera que el PIB está maquillado, podríamos hablar de un 175%.
7. Winter is coming

En el país ha habido un crecimiento económico y una bajada del paro en base a un endeudamiento.

A la NEP le acaba de dar un infarto. Madre mía, que cifras!


----------



## Clouda (2 Dic 2014)

archiekaras todo eso que pones es cierto pero el tema es que aqui no ocurre nada y todo sigue igual año tras año y seguimos endeudandonos mas y mas......

alomejor dentro de 5 años cuando estemos en el 2020 la deuda pública sea de 2,5 billones y todo siga como siempre.

Los limites si algún dia los hay tendra que ponerlos la naturaleza.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2014)

El mundo ha cambiado, el capital ha asesinado a la economía real, la que tiene que ver con el trabajo masivo de personas y la prosperidad.

Ya sólo quedará mierda y miseria para comer mientras van organizando su Elysium particular.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-150k-participation-rate-remains-35-year-lows

*Full-Time Jobs Down 150K, Participation Rate Remains At 35 Year Lows, "No Job Market For Young Men"*

While the seasonally-adjusted headline Establishment Survey payroll print reported by the BLS moments ago may be indicative of an economy which the Fed will soon have to temper in an attempt to cool down, a closer read of the November payrolls report shows several other things that were not quite as rosy. First, the Household Survey was nowhere close to confirming the Establishment Survey data, suggesting jobs rose only by 4K from 147,283K to 147,287K, and furthermore, the breakdown was skewed fully in favor of Part-Time jobs, which rose by 77K while Full-Time jobs declined by 150K.







And then for those keeping tabs on the composition of the labor force, the same adverse trends indicated over the past 4 years have continued, with the participation rate remaining flat at 62.8%, essentially the lowest print since 1978, driven by a 69K worker increase in people not in the labor force.







The ratio of Civilian employment to the total population, which plunged during the onset of the recession, has still barely budged higher as shown in the chart below:







Finally, anyone hoping that young people, those aged 16-24 are finally entering the workforce in droves, sadly that is not the case once again, with the employed ranks of Americans in that age group down by 169K in the past month. The good news: aged workers, those 55 and over, just rose to a new all time high of 32.814 milllion.







GAME OVER MAIN STREET


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2014)

*Leanlo 3 veces y respiren profundo. Les quedará claro el sistema putrefacto y corrupto que está laminando al trabajador cuando no lo envía al paro y lo excluye. 
*
El capital roba al pueblo. Los Stress Tests son una puta filfa para aparentar normalidad dónde sólo hay robo.

Bankia, la gran estafa - Noticias de Empresas

*Bankia, la gran estafa*

*"A 30 de septiembre de 2011, el patrimonio neto se torna negativo y la sociedad entra en causa de disolución"*. Así se resume la realidad sin maquillaje contable de Bankia, la que puede ser la mayor estafa de nuestra historia según los peritos del Banco de España. Una estafa para los que compraron sus acciones y preferentes, y para todos los ciudadanos, que hemos puesto 22.500 millones para su rescate. El informe da a entender que toda la historia de la entidad fue una farsa, desde la fusión de las cajas hasta su rescate, pasando por la escandalosa salida a bolsa. Y los máximos responsables, mientras tanto, cobrando bonus ilegales y tarjetas black.

*Los grandes culpables son los consejeros de BFA-Bankia encabezados por su presidente, Rodrigo Rato, su fiel escudero, José Manuel Fernández Norniella, y el amo de Bancaja, José Luis Olivas. Pero no estaban solos. Detrás tenían a los tres grandes partidos nacionales (el PP para salvar su control absoluto de Madrid y Valencia, el PSOE para mantener el Gobierno de una España al borde del colapso e IU para conseguir fondos y prebendas), los dos sindicatos y la patronal. Como cómplice principal, Deloitte, a la vez auditor, consultor, diseñador de la salida a bolsa y rectificador de las cuentas que él mismo había dado por buenas. Con importancia decreciente aparecen en el elenco Lazard (donde trabajaba Rato antes de Caja Madrid), BDO, AFI, Ernst & Young y una serie de empresas participadas o relacionadas con Bankia. Y, como cooperadores necesarios, un Banco de España que, o bien no se enteraba de nada, o bien miró escandalosamente para otro lado -no está claro qué es peor-, y la CNMV, que, como siempre, estaba a la luna de Valencia*.

Los informes de los peritos cuetionan la propia creación en 2010 del llamado Banco Financiero y de Ahorro (como si los demás no lo fueran), la fusión fría que luego derivó en caliente de Caja Madrid, Bancaja y las cajas de Ávila, Segovia, Rioja, Canarias y Laietana. Esta fusión tenía como objetivo principal "acceder a las ayudas del FROB para capitalizar el grupo y poder superar los test de estrés de julio de 2010". Es decir, evitar que aquellos ejercicios pusieran al descubierto la situación insostenible de las cajas madrileña y valenciana, y la necesidad de intervenirlas tras años de expansión desaforada basada en el ladrillo y de concesión ilimitada de crédito a los amigos del partido para enriquecerse. *Y lo consiguieron: en ese ejercicio europeo, BFA obtuvo un exceso de capital de 1.714 millones nada menos -tras recibir 4.465 de dinero público- en el escenario adverso. No es extraño que estos test se convirtieran en el hazmerreír de los mercados, una reputación que sólo han recuperado con el examen del BCE de octubre.
*
Ya las cuentas de ese año escondieron un deterioro provocado por el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria que era evidente para los gestores de la entidad, según estos informes, y que sí se reflejó en otras que ya habían pasado a ser controladas por el FROB. Según uno de los peritos del supervisor, el beneficio neto declarado de 529 millones era en realidad una pérdida de 62 millones. El otro señala que el propio BFA acometió ajustes adicionales por la combinación de negocios de las siete cajas por valor de 3.931 millones en 2011, algo que debió hacerse un año antes: "no puede alegarse desconocimiento de este deterioro a 31 de diciembre de 2010, porque BFA tenía la información necesaria, o estaba a su alcance conseguirla, para establecer la correcta valoración de los activos". Pese a ello, Deloitte revisó sus propias cuentas y firmó la auditoría sin salvedades, y el gobernador del BdE, Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez, no dijo esta boca es mía.

*Salir a bolsa, cuestión de Estado
*
Que BFA era inviable y que tanto los gestores de la entidad como las autoridades lo sabían quedó de manifiesto en la necesidad de captar capital privado para sostenerlo como fuera. Para ello, en 2011 se segregó el negocio bancario limpio de los activos más tóxicos con la creación de Bankia (BFA se convirtió en un banco malo), que fue lo que se sacó a bolsa en julio para tratar de atraer a unos inversores que no se fiaban ni de la entidad ni del país, con la prima de riesgo desbocada.







*Y esta salida al parqué se convirtió en una cuestión de Estado: había que salvar al 'soldado Rato' como fuera. De ahí que se pidiera a los principales bancos y aseguradoras del país que hicieran su 'donativo', que la red comercial tratara de vender denodadamente acciones a cualquier incauto que se pasar por la oficina -picaron más de 300.000- y que incluso se presionara a las empresas que estaban en mora con la entidad para que acudieran a la OPV a cambio de hacer la vista gorda con 'lo suyo'.
*
*También se falsearon las cuentas incluidas en el folleto registrado en la CNMV. Según uno de los informes, en marzo de 2011 (la última fecha incluida en ese documento) las cuentas reales de Bankia deberían haber reflejado unas pérdidas de 864,67 millones en el primer trimestre en vez del beneficio de 64,16 millones que se incluyó en el documento; y sin salvedades por parte de Deloitte, por supuesto. Unas cuentas que no cumplían con las normas del BdE, siempre según este perito, sin que el supervisor se diera por enterado. 
Ni con todo eso fue suficiente. Hubo que bajar el precio hasta ofrecer un descuento del 74% sobre el valor teórico contable de la entidad, 3,75 euros. Y aun así, los inversores extranjeros se negaron en redondo a comprar. Gracias a la demanda artificial española se logró salvar la oferta y que las cajas mantuvieran más del 50% del capital de Bankia para no tener que tranformarse en fundaciones (cuanto más bajo el precio, más porcentaje se colocaba); concretamente, se quedaron con el 52%.
*

Ahora bien, esto tuvo gravísimas consecuencias: por un lado, hundió la valoración de la participación de BFA en Bankia (al estar tan por debajo del valor en libros), aunque la matriz no lo provisionó con la aquiescencia -cómo no- de Deloitte; por otro, una venta de un porcentaje tan alto impedía la consolidación fiscal y que BFA se apuntara 2.400 millones de créditos fiscales; sin eso, los peritos consideran que BFA era inviable... ya en 2011. De ahi que uno de ellos afirme que sólo dos meses después de la OPV estaba en causa de disolución. La salida a bolsa no fue la única ayuda: el Real Decreto 2/2011 de Elena Salgado, el que teóricamente le obligaba a elevar su capital, también le eximía de lanzar una OPA sobre el Banco de Valencia pese a superar ampliamente el 30% que marca la Ley para todas las empresas.

*Game over: las cuentas de 2011 ya no resisten
*
Esta situación de quiebra técnica, sumada al deterioro de la economía española, la mala gestión de la empresa y la "pésima calidad del seguimiento del riesgo de crédito", destrozaron las cuentas del ejercicio completo de 2011. La entidad intentó maquillarlas una vez, aunque esta vez el socio de Deloitte Francisco Celma, que había aceptado todos los enjuagues hasta la fecha, se plantó. Las razones no están claras, según los peritos, puesto que algunos implicados aseguran que pretendía poner dos salvedades (el deterioro del valor de Bankia en BFA y los créditos fiscales), mientras que otros hablan solamente de retrasos en la recepción de la información. Sea como fuere, *Bankia debería haber presentado unas pérdidas del ejercicio de1.830 millones, que en el caso de BFA se elevarían hasta la brutal cifra negativa de 4.570 millones.
*
Estas cantidades provocaron el derrumbe del castillo de naipes. Luis de Guindos, el sustituto de Salgado, convocó a los grandes bancos y, con su apoyo, decapitó a Rato, su antiguo jefe, decidió la nacionalización de la entidad y el nombramiento como presidente de José Ignacio Goirigolzarri en mayo de 2012. Éste reformuló las cuentas para sacar a la luz todo lo que se había ocultado, aunque tampoco se libra de las críticas de los peritos: por un lado, decidió pasar sólo a subestándar muchos créditos que debían ser dudosos, con lo que provisionó menos de lo que debería (es decir, debería haber dado todavía más pérdidas, 1.192 millones para ser exactos); por otro, anuló todos los créditos fiscales por considerarlos irrecuperables, algo que no era así tras el rescate -es decir, debía haber mantenido una parte, en torno a 1.400 millones-.







El resto de la historia ya es conocido: los test de estrés de Oliver Wyman, la inyección adicional hasta 22.500 millones de dinero público, un durísimo plan de ajuste impuesto por Bruselas -incluyendo las pérdidas de los titulares de preferentes y subordinada, subsanadas en los casos de los clientes más débiles por un arbitraje- y el inicio de una lenta recuperación gracias a la leve mejora de la economía. 

*Los consejeros: a vivir, que son dos días
*
Y mientras todo esto sucedía, los responsables del desastre, los consejeros de Bankia de todas las procedencias, se limitaban a hacer de palmeros que aplaudían a Rato por el precio de la OPV -pese a los enormes perjuicios que provocó- o pensaban que era positiva la intervención del Banco de Valencia. Y esos aplausos les permitieron enriquecerse con jugosos sueldos, bonus y las tristemente famosas tarjetas black. Según uno de los informes, se incumplió la Ley de la Comunidad de Madrid porque algunos de estos consejeros (incluyendo a Rato) cobraron a la vez de Bankia y de Caja Madrid. Según sus cálculos, las cantidades que se llevaron indebidamente ascienden a 4,3 millones de euros. 

*En cuanto a las tarjetas opacas, los peritos del BdE no tienen dudas de que su finalidad era ocultar estos gastos y no declararlos a Hacienda, de que se incumplió la Ley y de que cualquiera podía darse cuenta del carácter indebido del uso de estas tarjetas, como sostiene el FROB. Además, critican las lagunas de información en estos medios de pago y señalan que los principales implicados tenían más tarjetas de las que se han publicado; o bien no las usaron, o bien los actuales gestores de Bankia no han facilitado la información*


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2014)

food for thought

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxpvvkaPS2Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4BkFen4qpA


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

Bankia es el infierno del engaño. 
Miles de palilleros ardieron en el papel de sus preferentes.
Algo que sólo se comprende viendo el nivel de pasotismo del gañán hispanistaní.

Suidajel



bertok dijo:


> *Leanlo 3 veces y respiren profundo. Les quedará claro el sistema putrefacto y corrupto que está laminando al trabajador cuando no lo envía al paro y lo excluye.
> *
> El capital roba al pueblo. Los Stress Tests son una puta filfa para aparentar normalidad dónde sólo hay robo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raider (7 Dic 2014)

Bertok, por favor, cuando pongas algo en ingles haz dos o tres frases de resumen en español del articulo que pones.
Yo y algunos otros no sabemos ingles, por lo menos con la suficiente soltura para entender un largo texto.
Gracias.


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

Los mercados son los vampiros del sistema.

La generación de riqueza es virtual y sólo conduce a la depravación del ciclo económico.

Sólo las élites tendrán la llave de Elyseum, los demás lucharán para comer lamierda reciclada de las cloacas del paradise.






bertok dijo:


> El mundo ha cambiado, el capital ha asesinado a la economía real, la que tiene que ver con el trabajo masivo de personas y la prosperidad.
> 
> Ya sólo quedará mierda y miseria para comer mientras van organizando su Elysium particular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suculum (7 Dic 2014)

Raider, aquí tienes esas entrevistas con Fekete en castellano. Yo ya se lo he dicho pero sigue sin hacer puto caso

[youtube]-pTtTHhi-7A[/youtube]

[youtube]mKwDBMnK6tw[/youtube]


----------



## Raider (7 Dic 2014)

Suculum dijo:


> Raider, aquí tienes esas entrevistas con Fekete en castellano. Yo ya se lo he dicho pero sigue sin hacer puto caso
> 
> [youtube]-pTtTHhi-7A[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]mKwDBMnK6tw[/youtube]



Gracias, pero me refiero a cualquier articulo que viene de la Anglosfera y que yo pues a duras penas cojo el sentido de lo que dice.
Con dos o tres frases de resumen sirve para tener una idea.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2014)

Raider dijo:


> Bertok, por favor, cuando pongas algo en ingles haz dos o tres frases de resumen en español del articulo que pones.
> Yo y algunos otros no sabemos ingles, por lo menos con la suficiente soltura para entender un largo texto.
> Gracias.



El video interesante es el segundo.

Muy esquemático:

Antal Fekete, profesor retirado. Matemático reconvertido a la escuela austriaca (economista monetario).

Comienza describiendo brevemente el proceso de creación sana de dinero (producción a consumo) y entra a explicar que en 1913 se crea la Reserva Federal.

A su juicio, el mercado de bonos colapsó en 1921 y es en 1922 cuando cree que se terminó el libre mercado por la creación de las Operaciones de Mercado abierto para crear la la expansión monetaria hasta el infinito.

Fue en 1935 cuando crearon una ley retroactiva para justificar esto.

Predice que el mercado de bonos está nuevamente a punto de colapsar y que vamos a comer mierda hasta reventar.

El dinero de las commodities ha ido al mercado de bonos en el que con la connivencia de la FED han estado invirtiendo con riesgo cero.

El profesor Fekete no tiene nada claro el proceso de subida de tipos ya que es una situación con mucho riesgo. Muy diferente y mucho más débil de la que se encontró Volcker cuando subió las tasas de interés en los 80s.

La deflación no va a comer por las patas abajo.




En este hilo ya he escrito en varias ocasiones sobre la creación y manipulación de la FED. Este video lleva subtitulos y es imprescindible para entender qué es la FED

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu_VqX6J93k


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Dic 2014)

Raider dijo:


> Bertok, por favor, cuando pongas algo en ingles haz dos o tres frases de resumen en español del articulo que pones.
> Yo y algunos otros no sabemos ingles, por lo menos con la suficiente soltura para entender un largo texto.
> Gracias.



Yo te traduzco, vamos a morir todos cienes de veces.


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El video interesante es el segundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, hamijo.

Es innegable que tendremos que pasar de nuevo por un colapso similar al del 22. 

La inversión con riesgo cero auspiciada por la FED nos ha llevado a un callejón sin salida. A un punto muerto sin retorno. 

La deflación es el cancer del futuro, el ébola de la economía, la gate hacia el infierno de las clases medias.

There's no solution.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo te traduzco, vamos a morir todos cienes de veces.



te ha faltado añadir que sufriendo mucho


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo te traduzco, vamos a morir todos cienes de veces.



eres modesto hamijo

más, moriremos más y con musho sufrimiento


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> Muy bueno, hamijo.
> 
> Es innegable que tendremos que pasar de nuevo por un colapso similar al del 22.
> 
> ...



La deflación y las quiebras generalizadas para purgar le sistema son la solución.

Se pasó el turning point y ya no hay remedio.

Tan sólo poner en orden las cuentas familiares y ponerse a resguardo mientras Sauron devasta la sociedad.


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> te ha faltado añadir que sufriendo mucho



jejeje, somos twin souls 8:


----------



## elpatatero (7 Dic 2014)

No se por que sois tan pesimistas si los desahuciados van a la puerta de la moncloa a agradecerselo


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La deflación y las quiebras generalizadas para purgar le sistema son la solución.
> 
> Se pasó el turning point y ya no hay remedio.
> 
> Tan sólo poner en orden las cuentas familiares y ponerse a resguardo mientras Sauron devasta la sociedad.



el punto de no retorno hace mucho que se ha sobrepasado

el que no haya hecho sus deberes será un caminante zombie hasta el fín de sus días, un remero alimentado a latigazos, un animal parasitado hasta el starving :: :::


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> el punto de no retorno hace mucho que se ha sobrepasado
> 
> el que no haya hecho sus deberes será un caminante zombie hasta el fín de sus días, un remero alimentado a latigazos, un animal parasitado hasta el starving :: :::



Será el perdedor en la reorganización social que tenemos en ciernes, con todo lo que ello implica.
 
Tanto debes tanto vales, de forma inversamente proporcional.

El mundo seguirá girando pero a ritmos diferentes para cada uno.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2014 at 13:14 ----------




elpatatero dijo:


> No se por que sois tan pesimistas si los desahuciados van a la puerta de la moncloa a agradecerselo
> Ver archivo adjunto 65338



Para nada pesimismo.

Es realismo como primera piedra sobre la que construir la salida individual.


----------



## Fatman (7 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Será el perdedor en la reorganización social que tenemos en ciernes, con todo lo que ello implica.
> 
> Tanto debes tanto vales, de forma inversamente proporcional.
> 
> El mundo seguirá girando pero a ritmos diferentes para cada uno.



El mundo sólo gira y avanza para una élite que parasita los mercados fidiuciarios.

Para la plebe hace ya mucho que se ha detenido el reloj.

El futuro no es más que una pesadilla para la mayor parte de la población.

El gañán hispanistaní, cuyo fenotipo ha sido modificado hacia la estulticia recurrente, no tiene otro destino que el mantener el sistema con su sangre.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2014)

Tres años de Rajoy: deuda, empobrecimiento y corrupción - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*Tres años de Rajoy: deuda, empobrecimiento y corrupción
*

El 20 de noviembre de 2011, después de la plaga bíblica que habían representado para España los ocho años de desgobierno Zapatero, *los españoles otorgaron un apoyo sin precedentes a un farsante que había prometido regenerar España y sacarla de la crisis. El fiasco sería total: un desastre sin paliativos moral, económico y social, que ha hecho bueno al idiota contador de nubes*. Rajoy no solo no ha regenerado nada, no solo no nos ha sacado de la crisis, sino que ha hecho todo lo contrario. *Ha llevado la deuda a máximos históricos arruinando el futuro de varias generaciones. Ha hundido las rentas salariales un 8,6 %, la mayor caída de Europa*. Ha recortado drásticamente el gasto social y elevado los impuestos a niveles confiscatorios para mantener intacto el despilfarro público. Y acaba de aprobar una Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal que dejará impunes a los corruptos. Es la santificación del crimen desde el poder. Rajoy es un peligro letal para España.

A diferencia de Zapatero y sus ministros, que más parecían sacados de una escombrera y nunca supieron por qué España crecía y mucho menos por qué se hundía, Rajoy sabía lo que había que hacer, y no lo hizo. Dos meses antes de las elecciones, Montoro me dijo en un programa de televisión en el que coincidimos que lo primero que harían sería reducir impuestos, recortar despilfarro público –que cifraba en decenas de miles de millones– y poner en la calle a un millón de empleados públicos, de los dos millones en que cuantificaba los nombrados a dedo. Montoro sabía, como buen estructuralista que es, que en la economía española por cada puesto de trabajo eliminado en el sector público, se crean 2,5 en el sector privado, por lo que tal medida crearía 1,5 millones de empleos netos. 

En esa misma línea, Rajoy prometió bajar impuestos, “no gastar más de lo que se ingresa”. “Le voy a meter la tijera a todo salvo a pensiones, sanidad y educación”, y para no dejar duda, afirmó solemnemente: “Yo lo que no llevo en mi programa no lo hago”. Ha resultado el mayor embustero de nuestra larga historia. Y es que la verdad en España es justo lo contrario de lo que afirma Rajoy. Montoro me aseguró también que, después de la bajada de impuestos, la siguiente medida sería mandar a los “hombres de negro” a las comunidades autónomas que estuvieran quebradas –casi la mitad– es decir, intervenirlas, y hacer una limpia a fondos de enchufados y despilfarro para conseguir su equilibrio presupuestario. Han hecho justo lo contrario: “No dejaremos quebrar a ninguna comunidad autónoma”, afirmó después Rajoy.

“Aquí mando yo”, Rajoy dixit, tan prepotente como mentiroso y cobarde, igual que afirma hoy. Y para empezar, cuando en la economía se necesitaba desesperadamente unidad de criterio y de acción, la fragmentó en dos trozos, un auténtico disparate. Le quitó a Montoro la mitad del poder que esperaba, dándoselo a su enemigo irreconciliable: el irresponsable De Guindos, villano de Lehman España, desde donde había engañado y arruinado a miles de incautos inversores, vendiéndoles basura estructurada a precio de oro. “Yo coordinaré Economía y Hacienda”, afirmó Rajoy con su cinismo habitual ante las críticas por tal insensatez. Lo que diga el señorito.

*Nunca en la historia de las democracias un presidente ha engañado tanto y tan gravemente a sus votantes como Rajoy. Empezaría subiendo brutalmente los impuestos a la clase media*, porque "no había otro remedio", porque él, que había conseguido más poder desde Franco, no podía acabar con las duplicidades entre Administraciones, que suponen un despilfarro anual de 36.000 millones de euros, no podía acabar con instituciones inútiles como el Senado o las Diputaciones, no podía reducir en un 90% los coches oficiales, cuando España tiene más que los EEUU, no podía acabar con el 90 % de los 20.000 asesores con sueldos de lujo que no asesoran, ni podía cerrar las 2.000 empresas públicas inútiles cuyo desmantelamiento había prometido, donde anidan cientos de miles de parásitos. “Eso no se toca”, sentenció.

Y luego, en febrero, les llegó el turno a las CCAA, el paradigma de la corrupción y del despilfarro. Montoro convoca a los presidentes autonómicos y, en lugar de pegarles el cerrojazo, les da barra libre por orden de Rajoy. Pero aquí no solo fue un mentiroso: Cataluña estaba quebrada y pudiendo acabar de una vez por todas con la deriva secesionista, le dio todo el dinero necesario expoliando a todos los españoles –35.000 millones de euros desde entonces– para rescatar a Mas y su equipo de traidores, para que pudiera seguir financiando la ruptura de España y la discriminación y el odio a todo lo español. Rajoy se convertiría en colaborador esencial en la secesión. El desmadre del gasto autonómico fue total, la desviación del objetivo de déficit para 2014 es del doble, entre el 1,8 y el 2% frente al 1% fijado, y Cataluña entre el 2,3 y el 2,5%. 

*Pero lo peor vendría de la mano del irresponsable De Guindos*. Este insensato, sin hacer un solo análisis de qué bancos y cajas podían rescatados y cuáles no, como habían hecho en todo el mundo, decidió los tres inimaginables: *todas las entidades financieras serían rescatadas, las cajas alemanas y otras que habían financiado la burbuja recuperarían hasta el último euro y ninguno de los responsables de la ruina respondería de nada*. Para ello llevan despilfarrados entre efectivo, avales, EPA, Sareb, etc., más de 340.000 millones de dinero público, de los cuales se han perdido ya unos 60.000, y se perderán al menos otros tantos. ¡Y es a este inepto cuyas cifras de “recuperación” son de una falsedad pasmosa, que da por buenos los resultados manipulados de Bankia en 2012, al que van a hacer presidente del Eurogrupo como pago por haber devuelto el dinero a las cajas alemanas robándoselo a los españoles!

En ningún otro país se ha realizado tamaña tropelía. *Islandia es la antítesis: dejó caer a sus bancos en 2008 y no devolvió un solo euro a las entidades extranjeras, fundamentalmente británicas, que tan irresponsablemente habían prestado dinero a la banca islandesa, lo que había generado una gigantesca burbuja. Una deuda que ascendía a 60.000 millones de euros, lo que se compara con un PIB de 10.000 millones, diez veces inferior al de España. Simultáneamente destituyeron, procesaron y encarcelaron a todos los responsables, desde el ministro de Finanzas al Gobernador del Banco de Islandia y a los presidentes y las cúpulas de los bancos comerciales. “Esto no es deuda pública y nunca lo será”, afirmó el primer ministro. Esto ha sido la clave esencial de su fulgurante recuperación, un crecimiento del 2,7% este año, y un paro del 4%. *

*Las cifras de un desastre
*
Para financiar este gigantesco despropósito, mantenimiento el despilfarro de las Administraciones Públicas, el rescate indiscriminado de todas las entidades financieras y el disparate de devolver los préstamos que unas cajas insensatas hicieron a unos ineptos y golfos, Rajoy no dudó en arruinar a varias generaciones de españoles. *Es el presidente europeo que más ha empobrecido a sus ciudadanos, y que ha llevado a cabo el mayor recorte de derechos sociales de nuestra historia*. Estos son los hechos:

*a) Elevó la carga fiscal sobre las clases media y trabajadora hasta un nivel confiscatorio y el máximo de todos los tiempos. La carga fiscal soportada por la familia media española –familia con dos hijos–, según datos de la OCDE, es la más elevada de todo el mundo desarrollado.

b) Incrementó la deuda total –pasivos en circulación– en 540.000 millones de euros, casi la mitad de los cuales ha sido para cubrir los agujeros de las oligarquías. La deuda total superará el 146% del PIB a finales de 2014, algo que España jamás podrá devolver pero que lastrará como una losa el futuro de varias generaciones. Y la deuda exterior, después de un expolio (fiscal y social) y una crisis sin precedentes, supera ya el 100% del PIB.

c) Realizó recortes sociales espectaculares, algunos de una vileza y una crueldad extremas. Suspendió la ampliación del sistema de dependientes prevista para 2012 y recortó 2.600 millones o 16.000 dependientes atendidos menos. Recortó 7.000 millones en sanidad –cierres de hospitales, urgencias, cientos de medicamentos retirados, etc–. En educación, redujo 3.000 millones a través de la eliminación de becas y ayudas, suspensión de la gratuidad de libros de texto etc.

d) Pero lo que resulta de una crueldad extrema es el impacto devastador de las políticas de Rajoy sobre los niños y las personas mayores. La brutal reducción de las becas comedor se ha convertido en un drama social. Niños que se desmayan en clase por no haber comido, padres que abandonan la patria potestad por no tener medios con que alimentar a sus hijos... Uno de cada tres niños de nuestro país (2,7 millones) vive en la pobreza. De 2010 a 2013 la inversión de las Administraciones Públicas en la infancia se redujo un 14,6%. Es la pobreza y el hambre en medio del despilfarro, la corrupción sistémica y el enriquecimiento sin freno de unos pocos, algo que sería objeto de mofa en el Congreso por parte de algunos canallas del PP. 

e) En 2011 el número de parados sin ayudas ascendía al 20% del total; en octubre 2014, esta cifra era del 43%. El gasto de protección contra el desempleo es un 18% menos a octubre de este año respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior.

f) Ha reducido el Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social a la mitad: de 68.000 millones cuando llegó al Gobierno a los 35.000 que habrá a fin de 2014. La pensión media ha caído en 2014 un 1%, y la sostenibilidad del sistema es ya imposible. Más allá de las mentiras del Gobierno, durante los próximos años el déficit será entre el 1,5 y el 2% del PIB.

g) En materia laboral, Rajoy ha hecho que África empiece en los Pirineos, aunque no así en el número de millonarios, que ha crecido un 24%, ni de enchufados de lujo. El mayor desastre se ha producido en el mercado de trabajo, donde la precarización y los sueldos de miseria, incluidos los titulados, han caído a un nivel tercermundista. La juventud española está condenada por décadas a matarse a trabajar por sueldos irrisorios. Rajoy no solo ha empobrecido y expoliado a los padres, sobre todo ha robado un futuro digno a los hijos.
*
En otro orden de cosas, Rajoy se ha pasado por el forro la Constitución, la ley y los Estatutos del PP. Primero, tiene la desfachatez de afirmar en el Congreso que la corrupción en España es solo individual y que la inmensa mayoría de los políticos son gente decente, en contra de la evidencia más clamorosa, porque la corrupción es sistémica e impregna la totalidad del sistema. *Y luego llega al súmmum de la indecencia: aprobaron el viernes una reforma de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal que limita a seis meses el tiempo de instrucción de los procedimientos penales y que no haya jueces de apoyo. Excepcionalmente, se podrá prorrogar ese periodo hasta 36 meses. Los jueces no tienen medios para juzgar en seis meses los casos de corrupción, una prueba pericial puede tardar ocho. Solo están dotados para juzgar a robagallinas. Y además toda decisión de un juez es recurrible.
*
Por ello, a efectos prácticos, eso significa que ningún caso de corrupción podrá ser instruido hasta el final por falta material de tiempo y de medios. Con esta ley, Urdangarin, Pujol, los ERE, Gürtel, Bárcenas y el PP, Granados no podrían ser condenados. Todos los grandes corruptos quedarán libres o con acusaciones marginales. También han manifestado su deseo de trocear las grandes causas en causas pequeñas, de forma que no puedan aparecer nunca las tramas organizadas de corrupción. Es la impunidad del crimen ordenada desde el poder. ¿Y aún tienen la desvergüenza de pedir que se les vote? *Pero el problema no son Rajoy y el PP, el problema son los lacayos y descerebrados que los votan.
*


P.D.: No hay espacio para tratar la última gran estafa de Rajoy y sus secuaces, la supuesta recuperación económica, la supuesta creación de empleo y la nada supuesta quiebra de la Seguridad Social. Todo ello lo analizaré la próxima semana


----------



## El Promotor (8 Dic 2014)

Que no cunda el pánico entre los atribulados y asustadizos seguidores de Bertok.

Ánimo. La tormenta escampa definitivamente y el sol vuelve a brillar. 

*De Guindos anuncia un Tsunami NEP en 2015: "Se da un conjunto de factores que permitirá un crecimiento récord"*

El petróleo más barato, el euro, la caída de costes laborales y el crédito afianzan la recuperación. Si el BCE y Europa actúan con decisión, el PIB avanzará por encima del 2% el año que viene.

El ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, y el presidente de Telefónica, César Alierta, coinciden al identificar que permitirán a la economía española registrar un crecimiento récord en 2015 y que suponen una conjunción sin precedentes desde el arranque de la actual crisis económica. Durante su intervención, el miércoles, en La Noche de la Economía de elEconomista, De Guindos apuntó al abaratamiento del petróleo, la depreciación del euro, la caída de los costes laborales y la mejora del crédito, respaldada por unos tipos bajos, como los elementos que están afianzando la recuperación. Los expertos consultados por este diario aseguran que, si a estos factores se suma una acción decidida por parte del Banco Central Europeo y de las grandes economías del Continente, el PIB español avanzará el año que viene por encima del 2 por ciento que prevé el Gobierno.

Abaratamiento del petróleo

El primer aspecto al que hace referencia el titular de Economía es la bajada del precio del crudo. En lo que llevamos de año, el Brent, petróleo de referencia en Europa, se ha abaratado desde los 110,8 dólares por barril a los que despidió 2013, a los 69,45 dólares. Esto implica un descenso de su coste del 37,3 por ciento. El propio De Guindos pone cifra al impacto que esta rebaja va a tener en términos de reducción de la factura energética. España se ahorrará en este sentido algo más de 10.000 millones de euros, en torno al uno por ciento del PIB.

Es lo que Miguel Ángel Bernal, profesor del Instituto de Estudios Bursátiles (IEB) considera "deflación buena", porque su efecto es positivo para la balanza comercial y genera ahorros al país. Al mismo tiempo, explica Bernal, un petróleo más barato favorece la actividad económica por la vía de la oferta, porque supone menos costes de producción para las empresas.

Sin embargo, éste no es el único impacto que el Gobierno confía en lograr con esta rebaja. De ahí que De Guindos aprovechase su intervención, en la gala de entrega de premios de elEconomista, para exigir a las petroleras que empiecen a repercutir la rebaja del crudo en los costes de los carburantes, en vez de engordar sus beneficios.

José Carlos Díez, profesor de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, apuntaba esta semana a la existencia de un oligopolio en el mercado de las gasolinas. En unas jornadas del Centro Internacional de Formación Financiera (CIFF) lamentaba que, cuando el precio del crudo baja, las gasolinas sólo lo hacen en una proporción del 50 por ciento y de manera retardada, mientras que cuando sube se traslada al cien por cien y de forma inmediata. 

Mientras, fuentes del sector petrolero aseguran a este diario que los carburantes se han encarecido 7 céntimos este año debido sólo a los impuestos. 

Unos carburantes más baratos permitirán a los hogares contar con más renta disponible para dedicar al consumo. María Jesús Fernández, analista de Funcas, explica que la rebaja de impuestos que entrará en vigor el próximo mes de enero también puede dar un pequeño impulso al gasto privado. De hecho, asegura que, pese a que la renta disponible apenas ha mejorado e incluso se ha reducido, sí se está registrando un avance del consumo.

En concreto, la tasa de ahorro de los hogares e instituciones sin fines de lucro se situó en el 15 por ciento de su renta disponible en el segundo trimestre, según datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). En concreto, la renta disponible de las familias se redujo un 0,8 por ciento en ese periodo, hasta los 184.972 millones, mientras que el gasto en consumo fue de 156.958 millones de euros, esto es, avanzó un 3,3 por ciento en relación al trimestre anterior.

Menos costes laborales

Otra de las claves que van a propiciar el despegue de la economía es, según el ministro, que nuestro país ha recuperado prácticamente toda la competitividad perdida desde su entrada en el euro. De Guindos hace hincapié en que esto ha sido así gracias a la evolución de los costes laborales unitarios. 

De acuerdo con las estadísticas publicadas por el INE, estos han pasado de subir al 4,9 por ciento en 2009 -en un momento en que la economía registraba una profunda recesión, con una caída del PIB del 3,6 por ciento- a descender un 0,1 por ciento este año, cuando acumulamos ya seis trimestres de avance de nuestra riqueza. 

Así, De Guindos defiende que si a esto sumamos el incremento de la productividad y la flexibilidad que han venido aplicando las empresas, vemos cómo España ha empezado a "comer parte de su terreno" a otros países europeos en lo que a producción y oportunidades de negocio se refiere. Y ésta no es la única ventaja de la que pueden beneficiarse las compañías a nivel económico.

Depreciación del euro

De Guindos añade a lo anterior la evolución del tipo de cambio. El euro se ha depreciado algo más del 10 por ciento en lo que llevamos de ejercicio, hasta los 1,22 dólares (desde los 1,37 dólares alcanzados al cierre de 2013). Esta evolución "está permitiendo a los productos españoles competir mejor", remarca el ministro. 

En este sentido, y, desde Funcas, valoran positivamente el comportamiento que están registrando las ventas de bienes y servicios en el exterior y añaden que las exportaciones también se están beneficiando de la reducción de los costes laborales. Por su parte, Miguel Ángel Bernal explica que, en un momento en el que nuestros prin- cipales socios europeos flaquean en términos económicos, la depreciación de la moneda comunitaria beneficiará a España a la hora de potenciar las relaciones comerciales con el área de América Latina que, además, presenta mejores datos en términos de crecimiento. 

Mejora del crédito

Junto a todos estos aspectos, el titular de Economía destacó el cambio profundo en el sistema financiero español, que han traído consigo las últimas reformas. Algo que, desde su punto de vista, ha situado a las entidades españolas como las que tienen la mejor valoración de los activos en las últimas pruebas de resistencia realizadas a nivel europeo. Esto, según el ministro, está permitiendo que vuelva a crecer el flujo de crédito nuevo a familias y empresas. 

Los últimos datos facilitados por el Banco de España (BdE), relativos al mes de octubre, evidencian que el nuevo crédito a pymes ha subido un 16,4 por ciento hasta 14.026 millones, su mayor cuantía del año. Los préstamos al consumo han avanzado un 23,5 por ciento, a algo más de 1.700 millones; mientras que el crédito para adquisición de vivienda se ha incrementado un 23,5 por ciento, a 2.352 millones. de euros.

Precisamente, el sector inmobiliario, convertido a lo largo de esta crisis en "principal rémora de la economía española", según Luis de Guindos, también empieza a percibir que el ajuste "está próximo a su fin". Todo esto ha favorecido que, según el ministro, España salga de "la noche oscura de la economía", por la que atravesaba en 2102, la primera vez en que intervino en los premios organizados por elEconomista, siendo ya miembro del Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.

Un repunte mayor del PIB

Los analistas consultados por este diario coinciden en que, si todos estos indicadores mantienen su actual comportamiento y, tanto el BCE como las principales economías del Viejo Continente apuestan por las políticas expansivas, el PIB avanzará por encima del 2 por ciento que el Ejecutivo ha considerado a la hora de elaborar los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2015. Por todo lo anteriormente expuesto y porque, en opinión de María Jesús Fernández, los tipos de interés a largo plazo también tienen margen para seguir reduciéndose. 

Pese a todo, ponen énfasis en que siguen existiendo, a la vez, riesgos importantes procedentes del ámbito internacional. Preocupa, por ejemplo, el hecho de que la retirada de la política expansiva en Estados Unidos y el consiguiente aumento de tipos de interés que derivará de ésta, "provoque pequeños temblores en los mercados financieros". Existe, igualmente, incertidumbre, sobre cómo puede afectar la retirada de estímulos por parte de la primera economía del mundo a los países emergentes.


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

Feed for breed.



Raulisimo dijo:


> El incremento de la desigualdad, el empobrecimiento y la exclusión social hacen más necesario fortalecer unos mecanismos de garantía de rentas y recursos que permitan a toda la población vivir dignamente. *Los procesos de ajuste económico y las medidas de recortes sociales y desmantelamiento del Estado de bienestar, dentro de la estrategia de austeridad dominante hoy en los países de la Unión Europea, tienden a dejar a las capas más desfavorecidas en una posición de mayor subordinación y desprotección pública. *Para una orientación alternativa de cambio social y político es imprescindible mejorar los sistemas y prestaciones sociales que configuran (junto con otros como los subsidios de desempleo o las pensiones mínimas) la última malla de seguridad contra la pobreza, que afecta a cerca de una cuarta parte de la sociedad. Parto de la constatación de la clara insuficiencia de los actuales sistemas de rentas mínimas o ingresos de inserción, gestionados (con algunas diferencias significativas) por las distintas Comunidades Autónomas. No me detengo en su crítica. Las posibilidades de avanzar hacia un cambio institucional progresista hacen más apremiante definir mejor las propuestas transformadoras de las políticas sociales, en el marco del fortalecimiento de una democracia social más avanzada. Aquí, al calor del debate abierto, solo trato sintéticamente algunas cuestiones de enfoque sobre los fundamentos teóricos de las rentas básicas o sociales y su justificación ética según distintas concepciones de la justicia social, teniendo en cuenta las investigaciones realizadas [1].
> 
> Dos modelos de rentas básicas
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico entre los atribulados y asustadizos seguidores de Bertok.
> 
> Ánimo. La tormenta escampa definitivamente y el sol vuelve a brillar.
> 
> ...



Canalla, bien sabes que se han sembrado las semillas de la catástrofe que se cierne sobre millones de familias españolas sin ningún futuro.

Recuerda que el Karma es muy cabrón. Caros te salen los 20 céntimos


----------



## Fatman (8 Dic 2014)

El Promotor dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico entre los atribulados y asustadizos seguidores de Bertok.
> 
> Ánimo. La tormenta escampa definitivamente y el sol vuelve a brillar.
> 
> ...



No deja esto espacio a la duda. El escarnio tiene que caer sobre las cabezas maquiavélicas que a este punto de miseria nos han traído.

Los lamentos de los pepitos acabarán siendo tu peor pesadilla.

El Karma es muy karmón.


----------



## Pérfido (8 Dic 2014)

La gente experimenta una falsa sensación de calma que ha sido “fabricada” con el consentimiento de los bancos y otros sistemas, todo lo que ha ocurrido hasta ahora no es la verdadera crisis; todavía está por llegar. Hasta ahora nuestros problemas no han sido sino burbujas creadas por la industria financiera.

Lo único que resta por hacer es dejar que los acontecimientos se vayan dando y bajar nuestro estándar de vida poco a poco en un esfuerzo para prevenir que la crisis nos golpee abruptamente. La gente puede acostumbrarse a lo que sea: por ejemplo, a trabajar un solo día a la semana y ganar una cuarta parte de sus antiguos salarios. Lo que no debería ocurrir es vernos atravesados por un golpe potente y en lugar de eso ir templándose lentamente. No hay nadie que sepa cómo evitar enteramente la caída que viene.

El mundo esta siendo sostenido artificialmente de colapsar. Pero debería dedicarse el tiempo sólo a preparar a la humanidad para la transición hacia un nuevo sistema social y económico, a un equilibro entre nosotros en todas las estructuras sociales y entre toda la sociedad y la naturaleza, ya que el equilibro es el fundamento de la ley de la naturaleza, y seremos conducidos hacia este estado ya sea por golpes o que nos conduzca la realización de esto.

…la deuda? No es importante, hay un camino hacia una guerra y un nuevo mundo.
Con Amor en L.V.X


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2014)

El hostión usano va a ser cósmico (EAFE = Europe + Australasia + Far East)


----------



## El Promotor (8 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Canalla, bien sabes que se han sembrado las semillas de la catástrofe que se cierne sobre millones de familias españolas sin ningún futuro.
> 
> Recuerda que el Karma es muy cabrón. Caros te salen los 20 céntimos





Fatman dijo:


> No deja esto espacio a la duda. El escarnio tiene que caer sobre las cabezas maquiavélicas que a este punto de miseria nos han traído.
> 
> Los lamentos de los pepitos acabarán siendo tu peor pesadilla.
> 
> El Karma es muy karmón.



Disfruten de estas navidades porque son las últimas que van a pasar tranquilas en este hilo. En 2015 se va a acabar eso de sembrar el terror y la desinformación de forma impune entre los foreros de bien.

Por cierto, por mucho que lo repitan USA no va a colapsar.

*La tasa de paro de EEUU se mantiene en el 5,8%: crea 321.000 empleos en noviembre*

Es lo que hay.


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2014)

igual el paro pronto deja de ser un problema , todos los hombres entre 16 i 55 tendremos trabajo seguro,,,,,
igual por eso dice lo de sembrar el terror,,, ya estará florecido y en todo su esplendor,,,,


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2014)

La Bankiarrota - Economía Directa 4-12-2014 en mp3 (04/12 a las 23:40:44) 01:55:18 3819027 - iVoox


----------



## El Promotor (11 Dic 2014)

¿Cómo lo ve, mi querido y favorito falso profeta?

NEP is coming... 

*Otro mantra burbumori que se viene abajo: aumentan el número de personas ocupadas así como las horas totales trabajadas*

Hace tiempo se debatió en España si implantar la jornada de 35 horas semanales por decreto. Subyacía a la propuesta la idea del reparto del trabajo: si todos trabajamos menos horas, trabajarán más personas. La propuesta no salió adelante, por suerte (pues se basa en el erróneo concepto de la cantidad fija de trabajo, como ya se explicó aquí). Sin embargo, mucha gente parece pensar que lo único que ha habido durante el último año es un reparto del trabajo, lo que en algún sentido negaría la recuperación. Si donde antes había un empleado a tiempo completo hoy hay dos a tiempo parcial, el empleo habrá subido pero no las horas totales de trabajo. ¿Es esto lo que realmente ha pasado?

Ya no. En el tercer trimestre de 2014, por primera vez desde el inicio de la recesión, no solo ha crecido, en términos interanuales, el número de personas ocupadas, sino que también han aumentado las horas totales trabajadas. No obstante, para llegar a esta conclusión tenemos que discutir un poco los datos.

Empleo y horas: conceptos y fuentes

El siguiente gráfico muestra la variación interanual (es decir, entre un trimestre y el mismo trimestre del año anterior) de los ocupados y las horas de trabajo totales según la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA).







Salta a la vista que las horas totales varían mucho más que los ocupados, debido principalmente a efectos puramente estacionales. Por ejemplo, en el tercer trimestre de 2013 las horas crecieron un 2.9% y en el cuarto cayeron un 0.7%. Variaciones tan erráticas no sirven para hacerse una idea de la tendencia, por lo que en adelante usamos siempre datos desestacionalizados.

La Contabilidad Nacional (Trimestral) de España (CNE) subsana algunas limitaciones de la EPA, complementándola con información adicional. Ambas fuentes también difieren en la definición de los ocupados: la CNE incluye a quienes contribuyen a crear el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB), sean o no residentes, mientras que la EPA considera a los trabajadores residentes, participen o no en el PIB nacional (ver por ejemplo este artículo). En este aspecto seguramente el criterio de la EPA es el más interesante.

Según la CNE, debido al pluriempleo, el número de puestos de trabajo era en el tercer trimestre de 2013 un 3.7% mayor que el de personas empleadas. Por otra parte, la CNE también da el número de puestos de trabajo equivalente a tiempo completo (en adelante, “equivalentes”), esto es, el cociente entre las horas totales y la jornada laboral media a tiempo completo. Si se destruyese un puesto a tiempo completo y se creasen dos a tiempo parcial cada uno con la mitad de horas, esta variable no cambiaría. En el tercer trimestre de este año, como hay empleo a tiempo parcial, el número de puestos de trabajo equivalentes era un 12.3% menor que el número de puestos de trabajo totales.

La evolución de las horas y los empleados

Aclarados estos conceptos, veamos lo que nos dicen los datos sobre la variación del empleo y las horas. Como se puede ver en el siguiente gráfico –relativo a la CNE– hay, por primera vez tras el inicio de la recesión, un aumento interanual de las horas totales. Se produce con un trimestre de retraso con respecto a la ocupación y los puestos de trabajo equivalentes, pero las variaciones interanuales de las tres series son similares.







Globalmente, entre los terceros trimestres de 2007 y 2014, los puestos de trabajo equivalentes han caído en un 16.7% y las horas totales un 15.9%. En cuanto a los últimos doce meses, la creación de puestos de trabajo equivalentes ha sido del 1.4% pero el aumento de horas solo del 0.8%. Para los asalariados, las cifras son algo peores durante el conjunto de los 7 años, pero mejores en el último año: 1.8% y 1.5%, respectivamente. En suma, que en los últimos doce meses ha habido, en efecto, reparto de trabajo, pues las horas han crecido menos que los puestos de trabajo equivalentes, pero estos últimos también han aumentado.

A lo largo de los años se han dedicado en NeG varias entradas documentando cómo el empleo a tiempo parcial ha ido ganando peso durante la recesión (por ejemplo aquí), pasando del 11% en el tercer trimestre de 2007 al 15% en 2014. Pero estas medidas, provenientes de la EPA, se refieren a personas. Por tanto, el siguiente paso sería analizar cómo ha influido este tipo de empleos en la evolución de los puestos de trabajo equivalentes. Desgraciadamente, la CNE no distingue entre tiempo completo y parcial, y desconocemos la fórmula exacta que utiliza el INE para calcular los puestos de trabajo equivalentes, así que de momento hemos de parar aquí.

Conclusión

En definitiva, hemos de saludar el hecho de que por primera vez desde el inicio de la recesión hayan aumentado conjuntamente el número de personas ocupadas y las horas de trabajo totales.

Los datos agregados indican que las sospechas de que no se estaba produciendo un cambio de tendencia porque no se estaban creando puestos de trabajo en términos netos no parece tener mucho fundamento. Tampoco está claro que se estén convirtiendo masivamente puestos de trabajo a tiempo completo y con contrato indefinido en puestos a tiempo parcial y contrato temporal, aunque para estar seguros necesitaríamos tener evidencia con microdatos en el ámbito de las empresas. El inicio de la aún tímida recuperación parece proceder de nuevo de empleos a tiempo completo y, como cabía temer, temporales.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2014)

*Feliz Navidad burbus
*
Emplumados como Pollos - Rankia

*Emplumados como Pollos*

*Malas señales para el porvenir del Capitalismo
*
La creencia de que la economía puede crecer indefinidamente en un planeta cuyos recursos naturales menguan a velocidad de vértigo, mientras su población no para de aumentar… Es una quimera que sólo defienden los políticos y economistas neoliberales que gobiernan en la mayoría de los países del Primer Mundo. Es fácil entender “por qué”. *El futuro del sistema financiero es muy sombrío porque gran parte de los créditos otorgados por la banca serán impagados en los años venideros*. Fueron concedidos en unos tiempos de “exuberancia irracional” que ya no volverán. *Y otro tanto podría decirse de los planes de pensiones, tanto públicos como privados*. No sólo porque las pirámides de población de los países occidentales parecen un árbol de navidad puesto al revés –las generaciones venideras no podrán soportar semejante carga-, sino porque *nos acercamos rápidamente a un punto de ruptura en el que los bienes y servicios que conforman el PIB estarán por debajo de la tasa de reposición que cualquier sociedad necesita para asegurar su bienestar*.

*Quién no quiera darse cuenta de estas cosas, puede hacer como las avestruces; esconder la cabeza en un agujero y esperar a que pase la tormenta. Aunque el temporal nunca amainará. Otros en cambio, intentamos construir un refugio como buenamente podemos para salvaguardar parte de nuestra riqueza. Y el resto… Bueno, tendrá que aplicarse el viejo remedio de mi abuela: “ajo y agua” (a joderse y aguantarse). Por desgracia, a este último grupo pertenece el 90 o 95% de la población.
*
Una prueba indirecta de que no tenemos crecimiento, es que la mayoría de los grandes Bancos Centrales lleva años abaratando el precio del dinero. En un mundo normal las tasas estarían correlacionadas con el crecimiento económico y con la inflación. Pero eso no está ocurriendo, digan lo que digan los periodistas y los economistas lobotomizados por la chusma que nos gobierna… Ni hay crecimiento, ni la inflación es tan baja como la pintan –sólo en Estados Unidos, la FED ha multiplicado por cuatro la base monetaria o dinero en efectivo desde el año 2000-. *Lo que sí tenemos es una gigantesca burbuja financiera alimentada por los bajos tipos de interés y por el dinero creado de la nada por parte de los responsables de la política monetaria, cuyo único propósito es rescatar a las entidades financieras y a los Estados insolventes que de otro modo no podrían subsistir con lo que aporta la economía real*. Pensar en ello… Es un asunto extremadamente importante. Hubo una época dorada en el Capitalismo en que los gobiernos sólo se financiaban a través de los impuestos y del crédito otorgado por los bancos en los tiempos de vacas flacas; casi siempre a causa de las guerras o de la llegada de recesiones puntuales que se superaban al cabo de un año o dos. Durante esos períodos turbulentos unas empresas se iban a pique y otras salían victoriosas porque ganaban cuota de mercado. Se producían quitas –habéis oído bien, no me lo estoy inventando…-, el sistema se “limpiaba” y volvía a crecer con fuerza porque apenas teníamos costes sociales (la esperanza de vida era muy baja y sólo llegaban a viejos los adinerados); y por supuesto, porque teníamos acceso a una vasta red de recursos naturales que creíamos inagotables. De ahí que la Gran Recesión sea tan condenadamente jodida. Pues no tenemos ni lo uno, ni lo otro.

Cuando este calvario empezó hace 6 años, a las autoridades norteamericanas se le plantearon varias alternativas. Una de ellas era dejar caer a toda la banca especulativa y reeditar una versión 2.0 de la Gran Depresión. La quiebra de Lehman Brothers prueba que se lo pensaron… El secretario del Tesoro de entonces, Hank Paulson, decía que su rescate implicaba “riesgo moral”; lo cuál era cierto, porque el sufrimiento de la clase media que estaba perdiendo sus casas debido al impago de las hipotecas no era diferente al sufrimiento que los ricachones tendrían cuando los bancos de Wall Street colapsaran. Sin embargo luego cambió de opinión. Y como todo el mundo sabe acabó arrodillado ante la líder del Partido Demócrata en el Congreso, Nancy Pelosi, implorando su ayuda para que su partido aprobara un plan de rescate valorado en 700.000 millones de dólares. No sabía que fueras católico –le dijo Pelosi (ella sí lo era)-; a lo que Paulson respondió: Lo sé, lo sé. Lo sé, lo sé y lo que haga falta para que el plan salga adelante: ¿no? Finalmente el TARP fue aprobado por el Congreso y los contribuyentes estadounidenses se comieron sin pestañear esos 700.000 millones de dólares de riesgo moral.

Aunque esto no es todo, claro. A los pocos meses Tim Geithner sustituyó a Paulson al frente del Tesoro y realizó otra pirueta para rescatar a las entidades financieras zombis agobiadas por las deudas. Propuso fusionar la banca de Wall Street con los grandes bancos comerciales del país. Por ejemplo, mediante la fusión de Merril Lynch con Bank of America (BoA). Ése fue otro momento trascendental… Merril sufría constantes ataques por parte de los especuladores porque todo el mundo sabía que era otra “mierda pinchada en un palo”. Como Lehman Bros. Así que Geithner propuso su absorción por parte del BoA para que el primero pudiera tener el acceso y el respaldo de las decenas de millones de cuentas corrientes gestionadas por el gigante de Charlotte (Carolina del Norte). De este modo, los clientes de Bank of America rescataron a Wall Street por partida doble; primero como contribuyentes tras la aprobación del TARP y luego como avalistas de Merril Lynch con sus propias nóminas. Más o menos como les pasó a los clientes de CajaMadrid. Lo que para mi es una prueba irrefutable de que la filosofía neoliberal campa a sus anchas por todo Occidente (también en el seno del Partido Socialista Obrero Español).

Mientras tanto, Ben Bernanke empezó a aliñar la ensalada con el dinero creado de la nada a través de los Quantitative Easing (QE). El principal propósito de la flexibilización cuantitativa era el de rebajar el interés que los bancos pagaban por sus deudas. Además de rescatar al Estado. A estas alturas la casta formada por los políticos, los banqueros y las autoridades monetarias actuaba al unísono como haría cualquier organismo vivo que desea perpetuar su descendencia. *Así pues, si unimos todas esas piezas: la rebaja del precio de dinero, los rescates financieros, las fusiones bancarias, la liquidez ilimitada facilitada por los QE… No debería extrañarnos que se haya creado la mayor burbuja financiera de la Historia, tanto en la renta variable como en la renta fija*. Para mayor gloria de los bancos y de los políticos que les proporcionan cobertura legal. Lo cuál suscita varias preguntas: ¿alguien tiene alguna duda de que Estados Unidos está gobernado por una oligarquía?; ¿alguien tiene alguna duda de que en España sucede lo mismo?; ¿y qué pasa con los ahorradores? La respuesta a las dos primeras preguntas es bastante obvia... 

*Ahora me voy a enfocar en los ahorristas; que sin lugar a dudas son los principales perjudicados del sistema Ponzi montado por la Reserva Federal*. Porqué decirme: ¿dónde diablos pondríais vuestro dinero cuando la rentabilidad de todas las inversiones tiende a cero?

La respuestas es sencilla: en la bolsa o en los bonos del Tesoro. Aunque esos no sean los productos “tradicionales” del común de los ahorradores. Casi todos los fondos de pensiones se han subido a esos carros. Y no sólo eso, pues muchos de ellos apuestan por deuda high yield que promete jugosas rentabilidades con la que esperan retribuir a sus clientes. Es un tema que me alucina… Pues los que sabemos algo de finanzas tenemos muy claro que cuando un negocio ofrece altas rentabilidades, suele llevar consigo el germen de futuros incumplimientos, impagos, quitas y demás. Se trata de inversiones peligrosas que deberían quedar fuera del espectro de los gestores de fondos. Pero no lo están. Más bien todo lo contrario. Como en Japón, dónde el dinero de todos los planes de pensiones –públicos o privados- se ha utilizado para inducir la subida del Nikkei (subida que parece agotada). O en Estados Unidos. Allí los adoradores del frácking tipo “Daniel Lacalle” sedujeron a los gestores de un montón de fondos de inversión y de fondos de pensiones que van a perder hasta la camisa cuando la burbuja de la fracturación hidráulica estalle a medio plazo; ya que según JP Morgan, si los precios del petróleo se mantienen en torno a los 65$/barril durante tres años, el 40% de esos bonos high yield se incumplirán.

La verdad es que no sé si reír o llorar. Sé que la situación que describo es espeluznante, pero también contiene elementos chistosos típicos del humor negro que tanto me gusta. Tampoco puede culparse del todo a los directivos de los fondos de pensiones por lo que están haciendo. Sólo hay que fijarse en las pirámides de población de los países occidentales para comprender la gravedad del problema.







Taro Aso, el ministro de finanzas de Japón, les pidió recientemente a los ancianos que “se dieran prisa en morir”

*Cada año se incorporan al sistema decenas de millones de nuevos pensionistas procedentes de las generaciones del baby-boom, cuyos emolumentos nadie sabe cómo se van a pagar ni a medio plazo*. Lo que sí me parece un chiste es que las élites hayan logrado convencer e involucrar en su plan de auto-salvación a los contribuyentes, a los depositantes, a los ahorristas y a los pensionistas que, con gran esfuerzo, alimentan una megaburbuja que les va a estallar en la cara. Perdónales porque no saben lo que hacen… -decía Jesús de Nazaret-. Por eso cuando en mi oficina de La Caixa me ofrecen un plan de pensiones –a los de La Caixa les encanta lo de “fidelizar” el cliente… hasta su bancarrota final-, me contengo. Porque normalmente los personajes que me ofrecen este tipo de productos no saben de lo que hablan. Si la economía fuera a recuperarse por arte de magia y entráramos en un ciclo alcista sustentado por una fuente de energía tan potente y barata como en su día lo fue el petróleo, no dudaría en contratar sus productos. Pero desgraciadamente eso no es lo que va a suceder, sino todo lo contrario. La mejor manera de entenderlo es visualizando este vídeo de los hermanos Marx; en el que ellos serían las élites vociferantes y el tren los recursos naturales que nos quedan:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9NhvMSWsNI

A los hermanos Marx se les olvidó llenar el tren de gente hasta los topes

¿Scramble or Blue Print?

Mientras los media neoliberales nos embadurnan con las excelencias de la súper burbuja, en esta “comunidad de destino hacia lo universal” en el que todos estamos pillados de un modo u otro, las élites son cada día más ricas y el resto, más pobres. Asimismo, *el futuro de la clase media es muy chungo porque las deudas se tornan más gravosas a medida que caen los salarios y los ingresos personales –es lo que tiene, cuando dejas los tipos de interés al 0%-. El 60% de la población española no consigue ahorrar nada a final de mes. La gente vive el día a día, arañando de aquí y de allá, para poder pagar sus hipotecas y la manutención de sus hijos* *(ESTO ES LA PUTA NEP)*. El consumo se desploma y, con él, la demanda de energía de todo el bloque Occidental.

Fijaros en los indicadores de la velocidad del dinero y del multiplicador monetario de Estados Unidos:







En algunos aspectos ya estamos peor que en la Gran Depresión

Si no lo entendéis, lo diré en cristiano parafraseando a Jim Rickards: La gente se queda en casa porque prefiere ver películas en la tele o jugar a la playstation. No tiene pasta para más. Por eso caen los intercambios comerciales –leáse, la velocidad del dinero-; y por eso también, tenemos un multiplicador monetario tan lamentable, ya que los bancos no tienen ningún incentivo para prestar en un entorno de decrecimiento económico.

De verdad que a veces creo que Marx tenía razón cuando decía que el Capitalismo moriría por la falta de consumo. Si los ricos quisieran tirar del carro por la vía del gasto, otro gallo cantaría. Pero desgraciadamente eso es tan complicado como pedirle a los jubilados alemanes que despilfarren sus pensiones por el bien de los países del Sur de Europa… No va a suceder. Y menos en una crisis como ésta. Miro atrás en la Historia y encuentro muy pocos ejemplos en los que la oligarquía se prestara a ayudar al ciudadano común. Pero hay uno que me viene como “anillo al dedo” para hilar la historia que os estoy contando. Voy a hablaros de la Francia de Luis XIV.

Como cualquier otro Imperio, el Imperio Español murió matando. Tras la Guerra de los Treinta Años (1618-1648), entregó el cetro a los franceses y a los ingleses. Ahora bien, aunque España estaba exhausta, todavía le quedaban energías para tocarle las pelotas a los nuestros vecinos; razón por la cuál, apoyó las revueltas nobiliarias de la alta aristocracia gala que se resistía al poder centralizador de la Monarquía Borbónica. Ese conflicto se conoció como La Fronda y sumió a Francia en el caos. En una guerra civil. Y ése fue precisamente el escenario que se encontró Luis XIV cuando fue coronado rey siendo todavía un niño. Se encontró un país en llamas, devastado por la violencia cuya reconstrucción llevó décadas. Sin embargo al final lo consiguió. No voy a entrar en los detalles para no alargar más el post… Pero al final consiguió restaurar el poder de la realeza, tras arrastrar hacia la Corte a todos los Grandes de Francia; estuvieran de acuerdo o no. Los encerró en Palacio y les obligó a gastar su fortuna por el bien de la nación y de sus futuros vástagos (lo cuál fue una excelente noticia para la burguesía parisina). Por supuesto, hubo nobles que se negaron a aceptar el chantaje. La mayoría de ellos de confesión protestante –los hugonotes-. Muchos de ellos emigraron a Norteamérica y, los que no lo hicieron, fueron apresados por los mosqueteros del rey. Las crónicas cuentan que los mandaba desnudar ante la mirada divertida de las doncellas de la Corte; los embadurnaba con aceite de oliva y luego los emplumaba como si fueran pollos trasquilados. Los soltaba por los jardines de Versalles y les disparaba con un mosquetón hasta que caían abatidos en medio de los risotadas del público congregado. Todo el mundo entendía el mensaje. Luis XIV fue un monarca católico, pero nunca se arrodilló ante nadie.

Pues bien, *hoy en día la muchedumbre formada por los asalariados, los pensionistas y los ahorristas, están emplumados como pollos listos para ser sacrificados en el matadero*. 

Es gracioso y triste a la vez, porque la mayoría de la población ni lo sospecha. *Las deudas globales han alcanzado el 350% del PIB mundial –cifra superior a la que teníamos en octubre de 1929 antes del crash-; y por mucho dinero que imprimamos, la situación no va a mejorar*. Imprimir dinero significa engrosar el tamaño de la deuda y, aunque los intereses se mantengan artificialmente bajos, cualquier mínima oscilación al alza de los tipos de interés por la explosión de alguna de las burbujas que pululan por el sistema (sea el frácking, los préstamos HELOC, la deuda estudiantil o lo que sea), podría provocar un colapso de todo el sistema; un Minsky Moment, de proporciones bíblicas. *Japón ha sido el alumno aventajado de la flexibilización cuantitativa y parece al borde del abismo… Tendrá que elegir entre hacerse el harakiri o repatriar los capitales que posee en el extranjero*.

Por otro lado, todas las noticias que aparecen de puntillas en los media alternativos no son demasiado apaciguadoras que digamos: Holanda repatria parte de sus reservas de oro del extranjero (lo mismo quiere hacer Bélgica); Islandia quiere gravar con un impuesto las transferencias bancarias internacionales; *los billetes de 200 y de 500€ desaparecen de la circulación porque “alguien” teme una quita a lo chipriota de los depósitos con más de 100.000€ por titular y cuenta* –si tienes esos billetes, no te los pueden cortar con unas tijeras-, etc. Y mientras eso sucede, el BCE deja el interés de sus depósitos en el -0’10%; con los cuál, los bancos se ven obligados a subir las comisiones de las cuentas corrientes para no perder dinero. Dándose la paradoja de que ahora mismo, puede ser más rentable tener el dinero bajo el colchón que en el banco. Nos están robando y ni nos damos cuenta. Es que es la leche… ¡Despertad!

En Occidente, la oligarquía tiene controlada la situación porque la clase media carece del espíritu revolucionario que en su día tuvo el proletariado. Si Marx estuviera vivo diría que la burguesía está aprovechando la oportunidad que le ofrece la crisis para recuperar el estatus que sus pares tenían a finales del s. XIX. Ahora bien, la burbuja no puede mantenerse durante mucho tiempo más; y, *en un momento dado, las élites liquidarán sus posiciones de riqueza “virtual” para obtener la liquidez que necesitarán para comprar activos duros a prueba de depresiones y holocaustos bursátiles*. De un modo parecido a cómo Warren Buffet hizo en 2009 cuando su fondo compró por varias decenas de miles de millones de dólares un ferrocarril que va de Estados Unidos a México. Tengo la sensación de que eso sucederá más temprano que tarde; probablemente el año que viene. Pues los BRICS están haciendo lo mismo. Invierten en activos duros con alto valor añadido que asegurarán su influencia mundial tras el próximo crash. Los chinos y los rusos construyen oleoductos que suministrarán gas a toda Asia en las próximas décadas. Y otro tanto podría decirse de la entente que Rusia mantiene con las naciones emergentes respecto a la energía nuclear a través de las inversiones de su consorcio estatal Rosatom. Aunque de todos esos proyectos, tal vez el más importante sea la construcción del ferrocarril que inaugurará una “Nueva Ruta de la Seda” entre Asia Occidente, cuyo coste se estima en 140.000 millones de dólares.

A las élites occidentales les preocupa el ascenso de los países emergentes. Es natural, tienen mucho que perder. Por eso se pasan el día promoviendo el fascismo en Ucrania o en Oriente Medio. Lo que sea con tal de cortocircuitar su desarrollo; de un modo parecido a cómo España se comportó en La Fronda y en la Guerra de los Treinta Años… Pero esto es lo que hay. Y no sé porqué, me vienen a la memoria las palabras que el malogrado Matt Simmons pronunció en 2010 (experto en el mercado del petróleo):

Si dentro de 10 años no tenemos capacidad para extraer nada más que 60 millones de barriles de crudo convencional por día, nos encontraremos que no existe un plan organizado que implique a todos los países para superar el caos que se generará; es decir, *que nos veremos en una situación en la que cada nación tendrá que solucionar los problemas por su cuenta. Aunque ese escenario no durará mucho… Porque nos destruiremos los unos a los otros*. El mercado del petróleo no es un juego. Ni siquiera se trata de ganar dinero. El declive de la producción petrolífera es el gran problema del s. XXI.

Y que yo sepa, la producción de crudo convencional –sin contar los sucedáneos del petróleo como los biocombustibles o el gas natural licuado-, ya se ha reducido a los 70 millones de barriles/día.

La petrolera Royal Dutch Shell ha previsto un escenario similar. Bueno, en realidad ha previsto dos: *1) un escenario de “cuento de hadas” en el que todas las naciones colaborarán de mutuo acuerdo para prevenir el estallido de guerras y de conflictos regionales por la lucha de las fuentes de energía; y 2) un escenario de luchas geopolíticas fratricidas que dejará centenares de millones muertos. Al primer supuesto lo han llamado “Blue Print” y, al segundo, “Scramble”* (han colgado un vídeo en Youtube hablando de estas cosas… un vídeo que a mi me parece un poco “panfletista”; que deja más preguntas que respuestas). Sin embargo en su diagnóstico hay algo muy interesante… Y es que calculan que para el año 2075 ya no podremos extraer ni una gota de crudo del subsuelo. 

Sanseacabó! Como comprenderéis no hay que llegar a esa fecha para pasarlas muy putas sin una fuente de energía comparable a la del petróleo. *El tren de los hermanos Marx va atiborrado de gente que se caerá a la vía a medida cuando esos chiflados consuman la madera que los sustenta. Así que Simmons tiene razón… De puertas afuera los de Shell apuestan por el Blue Print; pero parece ser que de puertas adentro sólo hablan del Scramble*.

Vosotros que creéis: ¿Scramble or Blue Print?


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2014)




----------



## Fatman (12 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *Feliz Navidad burbus
> *
> Emplumados como Pollos - Rankia
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso:


Y yo añadiría:
*todos esos pollitos,
hacen pío, pío, 
cuando tienen hambre, 
cuando tienen frío.*

:S:S

Disfruten de la NEP, disfruten de sus mentiras.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2014)

---------- Post added 12-dic-2014 at 20:07 ----------

*Quién quiera pasar miedo, o más bien experimentar realismo .... que lea con mucha calma los diversos comentarios de Claudio, Knownuthing, ...
*
Emplumados como Pollos - Rankia


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2014 at 20:07 ----------
> 
> *Quién quiera pasar miedo, o más bien experimentar realismo .... que lea con mucha calma los diversos comentarios de Claudio, Knownuthing, ...
> *
> Emplumados como Pollos - Rankia



Y qué podemos hacer? :´(
Las opciones son:
Sin deudas, ok, pero
pasta en el banco...no da nada y te pueden hacer un Chipre Style muy por debajo de los 100mil :S
Bolsa...se ira al garete
renta fija...ídem
tierras...para patrimonios potentes
bancolchon...inseguridad
Además, riesgo de deflación, inflación, hiperinflación, hiperinfladedlación...
En fin, a tomar pol culo, pa cuatro duros no me voy a amargar.
Esto, como siempre, es un win-win para los de siempre


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y qué podemos hacer? :´(
> Las opciones son:
> Sin deudas, ok, pero
> pasta en el banco...no da nada y te pueden hacer un Chipre Style muy por debajo de los 100mil :S
> ...



Liquidez, a un golpe de click lo tienes en la otra esquina del mundo.


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Liquidez, a un golpe de click lo tienes en la otra esquina del mundo.



Y que esquina es segura??
Si esta todo hecho unos zorros ::

USA, UE, Japón, Rusia, China....lo que si que vamos a estar es entretenidos viendo el espectáculo::::


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y que esquina es segura??
> Si esta todo hecho unos zorros ::
> 
> USA, UE, Japón, Rusia, China....lo que si que vamos a estar es entretenidos viendo el espectáculo::::



Lejos de España. Es un primer filtro y tal vez suficiente.

Pero no va a pasar nada más allá que van a reducir las pensiones, van a cobrar por la sanidad, la devaluación salarial apenas ha comenzado, los derechos sociales serán asociales, .....

Antes de caer el capital, devorarán al factor trabajo.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2014)

*En españa los vamos a dejar como meros aprendices* )))

The Devastation Of America's Working Class | Zero Hedge

*The Devastation Of America's Working Class
*

After years of exposing, month after month, *the truth about the US labor market - its conversion into a part-time (in 2010!), low-paying job market where Millennials refuse to work (as the job market reality is gruesome so instead they opt to load up on record amount of student loans) and where older Americans, instead of enjoying retirement are forced right back into the labor force leading to record numbers of workers over the age of 55 (thanks to ZIRP crushing the value of their savings and a refusing to participate in an HFT- and central-bank rigged stock market)*, the mainstream media, having grown tired of spinning the bullshit optimistic propaganda, has finally moved to the "tinfoil" side, and has done something it normally wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. Tell the truth.

Enter the NYT with a shocking dose of truthfulness, one which goes to show just one thing: how over the past decade, notwithstanding the tripling of the S&P from its post-Lehman lows on the back of $11 trillion in central bank liquidity, America's working class has been not only skewed beyond recognition, but is now absolutely devastated. And all thanks to the Federal Reserve skewing the value of money so much that those who should be working aren't, and those who should be retiring, are serving you Starbucks.

Here are the facts, long overdue but facts nonetheless, from the NYT:

- At every age, the chances of not working have changed in the last 15 years.

- Teenagers are far more likely not to work.

- Older people are retiring later and working more.

- In the late 1960s, almost all men between the ages of 25 and 54 went to work. Only about 5 out of every 100 did not have a job in any given week. 

- By 2000, this figure had more than doubled, to 11 out of every 100 men. This year, it’s 16. 

- About 13 percent of the increase in prime-age nonworkers, including a substantial fraction of the younger ones, comes among people who say they are in school.

Much of the school-related rise in nonwork, at least since 2007, appears to be less about staying in school than it is about not being able to find part-time jobs (don't tell that to the trillion+ in student loans though).

Some men in school say they would like to be working part time but they’ve given up looking for a job. Others may stop going to school entirely if they could find a job, or if the college wage premium were smaller.
About 20 percent of the new nonworkers say they are disabled, a category whose numbers have risen particularly for workers above age 50.

*And the really important part, the one that goes to the entire debate about the collapsing labor force. Bottom line: it's not because baby boomers are retiring (as we have shown time after time)*. In fact, quite the opposite:

Among prime-age workers, early retirement has increased slightly since 2000. Far more drastic changes have occured among workers 55 and older, who have been doing the opposite and putting off retirement.

Of course, this being the liberal NYT, spin was once again unavoidable:

The decline of traditional pension plans and rising education levels, which are associated with less physically demanding jobs, may both help explain why the elderly are working longer.

A token pretty chart that shows everything said above:







That's the NYT's version. Here is our far simpler chart that says all that and more.







And here, with a 2 year delay, is the NYT admitting what we said back in 2012 in "55 And Under? NoJob For You"

Some countries have developed policies that encourage older people to leave the labor force, so they do not “crowd out” younger workers. But studies across countries and time suggest that crowding-out may not actually be a problem. Economies do not appear to have a fixed number of jobs. When more older people are working, they are earning money that they will then spend in ways that may create more jobs for young people, for example. Even if this is the case, though, *the rise of elderly employment in recent years has not provided enough of a lift to put more young people back to work*.

And so on.

We won't waste your time on the rest (you can read it here The Vanishing Male Worker: How America Fell Behind) for the simple reason that once again, we said all of the above and much more years in advance. That said we commend the mainstream media, especially those who are ideologically alligned with the current administration, for finally daring to tell the truth


----------



## elpatatero (13 Dic 2014)

Enviado desde mi guanotalk


----------



## sirpask (13 Dic 2014)

La madre de todas las gráficas. Gracias.

Esta claro que llegaremos a los 30 dolares el barril, y cuando llegue... ¿volvemos a empezar con la QE?

2015... Interesantisimo.


----------



## Raider (13 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lejos de España. Es un primer filtro y tal vez suficiente.
> 
> Pero no va a pasar nada más allá que van a reducir las pensiones, van a cobrar por la sanidad, la devaluación salarial apenas ha comenzado, los derechos sociales serán asociales, .....
> 
> Antes de caer el capital, devorarán al factor trabajo.



Y este banco de Malta con pagina web en español, ¿Esta bien, seguro?.
La verdad parece muy raro.

https://www.nemeabank.com/es

EDITO: acabo de ver un hilo acerca de bancos en Malta, lo veo complicado.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/534113-invertir-malta-opiniones.html


----------



## Funciovago (13 Dic 2014)

España está llena de chorizos, pero en el resto del mundo no es muy diferente, creo que los que llevais vuestro dinero a otros paises para estar mas seguros os vais a pegar una ostia muy grande, y ojalá me equivoque, no deseo mal a nadie.

Yo para 4 duros que tengo no me voy a preocupar, con 1000 pavos en el banco...


----------



## elpatatero (13 Dic 2014)

Años de ventaja http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/in...el-centro-de-Zurich-provocando-destrozos.html


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Años de ventaja Más de 200 personas asaltan el centro de Zúrich provocando destrozos - EcoDiario.es



Las policías de medio mundo están militarizándose a toda marcha .... y el populacho esté entrando en la indigencia.

A dos pasos de un Call of Duty Global.


----------



## Fatman (13 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las policías de medio mundo están militarizándose a toda marcha .... y el populacho esté entrando en la indigencia.
> 
> A dos pasos de un Call of Duty Global.



O de lo que sería peor, un Apocalypse Zombie o un Resident Evil. :8::8::8:

Y mucha gente no le ha dedicado el suficiente tiempo a las estrategias de estas realidades virtuales. Serán los primeros en caer. ::::

O el coletas llega a tiempo para solucionar todo este desaguisado y hacer que el maná baje del cielo, o el canibalismo será el siguiente paso
::::::


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2014)

Que no se nos olvide que el principal problema de la sociedad somos nosotros mismos con *la realidad esclava* que nos hemos creado.

*“Normal is getting dressed in clothes that you buy for work and driving through traffic in a car that you are still paying for - in order to get to the job you need to pay for the clothes and the car, and the house you leave vacant all day so you can afford to live in it.”*


----------



## Fatman (13 Dic 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y qué podemos hacer? :´(
> Las opciones son:
> Sin deudas, ok, pero
> pasta en el banco...no da nada y te pueden hacer un Chipre Style muy por debajo de los 100mil :S
> ...



a estas alturas y sin saber cuales son tus deberes, ainssssssssssssss 

Creo que ya es tarde para tí, alea jacta est. 

Considérate entre la chusma que sucumbirá a las primeras de cambio. Consuélate con que serás uno de tantos y tantos millones de citizens zombies sin cerebro, que remarán a golpe de látigo sin conocer su destino y vivirán en un sinvivir sin motivo ni expectativas.

Lo siento, pero es mejor decirte la verdad ahora sin tapujos a que te pille desprevenido el toro del peak oil y el posterior mad max en el 2075 o por ahi


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2014)

La recuperación peperra, clavando una estaca en el corazón de las futuras generaciones ...


----------



## Fatman (14 Dic 2014)

mamá, tengo miedo, mucho miedo

*Welcome to the New Depression*

The United States is living through a new depression that began in 2007. It’s part of a larger global depression, the first since the 1930s. *This New Depression will continue indefinitely unless policy changes are made in the years ahead.*

The present path and future course of this depression have profound implications for you as an investor. If you don’t grasp this once-in-a-lifetime dynamic you are at risk of seeing all of your wealth wiped out.

Calling the current economic malaise a depression comes as surprise to most investors I speak to. They have been told that the economy is in a recovery that started 2009.

Mainstream economists and TV talking heads never refer to a depression.

*Economists don’t like the word depression because it does not have an exact mathematical definition. For economists, anything that cannot be quantified does not exist. This view is one of the many failings of modern economics.*







Economists don’t like the word depression because it does not have an exact mathematical definition

But no one under the age of 90 has ever experienced a depression until now. Most investors like you have no working knowledge of what a depression is or how it affects asset values. And economists and policymakers are engaged in a conspiracy of silence on the subject. It’s no wonder investors are confused.

The starting place for understanding depression is to get the definition right. You may think of depression as a continuous decline in GDP. The standard definition of a recession is two or more consecutive quarters of declining GDP and rising unemployment. Since a depression is understood to be something worse then a recession, investors think it must mean an extra-long period of decline. But that is not the definition of depression.

The best definition ever offered came from John Maynard Keynes in his 1936 classic, The General Theory of Employment, Interest and Money. Keynes said a depression is, “a chronic condition of subnormal activity for a considerable period without any marked tendency towards recovery or towards complete collapse.”

Keynes did not refer to declining GDP; he talked about “subnormal” activity. In other words, it’s entirely possible to have growth in a depression. The problem is that the growth is below trend. It is weak growth that does not do the job of providing enough jobs or staying ahead of the national debt. That is exactly what the U.S. is experiencing today.

*The long-term growth trend for U.S. GDP is about 3%. Higher growth is possible for short periods of time. It could be caused by new technology that improves worker productivity. Or, it could be due to new entrants into the workforce. From 1994 to 2000, the heart of the Clinton boom, growth in the U.S. economy averaged over 4% per year.*

For a three-year stretch from 1983 to 1985 during the heart of the Reagan boom, growth in the U.S. economy averaged over 5.5% per year. These two periods were unusually strong, but they show what the U.S. economy can do with the right policies. By contrast, growth in the U.S. from 2007 through 2013 averaged 1% per year. Growth in the first half of 2014 was worse, averaging just 0.95%.

That is the meaning of depression. It is not negative growth, but it is below-trend growth. The past seven-years of 1% growth when the historical growth is 3% is a depression exactly as Keynes defined it.

_*Pundits point to 4% GDP growth in the second quarter of 2014 as proof that the economy is expanding robustly. Talk of a new depression seems confusing at best and disconcerting at worst. But second-quarter growth was driven by inventory accumulation, which adds nothing to GDP in the long-run.*_ When inventories are converted to final sales, U.S. growth was only 0.65% in the first half of 2014. That is not a pace that will sustain an economic recovery.

Other observers point to declining unemployment and rising stock prices as evidence that we are not in a depression. They miss the fact that unemployment can fall and stocks can go up during a depression. The Great Depression lasted from 1929 to 1940. It consisted of two technical recessions from 1929–1932 and again from 1937–1938.







The periods 1933–1936 and 1939–1940 were technically economic expansions. Unemployment fell and stock prices rose. But the depression continued because the U.S. did not return to its potential growth rate until 1941. Stock and real estate prices did not fully recover their 1929 highs until 1954, a quarter century after the depression started.

Growth today isn’t strong because the problem in the economy is not monetary, it is structural.

*The point is that GDP growth; rising stock prices and falling unemployment can all occur during depressions, as they do today. What makes it a depression is ongoing below trend growth that never gets back to its potential. That is exactly what the U.S. economy is experiencing. *
*The New depression is here.*

Investors are also confused about depression dynamics because they are continually told the U.S. is in a “recovery.” Year after year forecasters at the Federal Reserve, the International Monetary Fund and on Wall Street crank out forecasts of robust growth. And year after year they are disappointed. The recovery never seems to get traction. First there are some signs of growth, then the economy quickly slips back into low-growth or no-growth mode.

The reason is simple. Typically, a recovery is driven by the Federal Reserve expanding credit and rising wages. When inflation gets too high or labor markets get too tight, the Fed raises rates. That results in tightening credit and increasing unemployment. This normal expansion-contraction dynamic has happened repeatedly since World War II. It’s usually engineered by the Federal Reserve in order to avoid inflation during expansions and alleviate unemployment during contractions.








The result is a predictable wave of expansion and contraction driven by monetary conditions. Investors and the Fed have been expecting another strong expansion since 2009, but it’s barely materialized.

Growth today isn’t strong because the problem in the economy is not monetary, it is structural. That’s the real difference between a recession and a depression. Recessions are cyclical and monetary in nature. Depressions are persistent and structural in nature. Structural problems cannot be solved with cyclical solutions. This is why the Fed has not ended the depression. The Fed has no power to make structural changes.

What do I mean by structural changes? *Shifts in fiscal and regulatory policies. The list is long but would include things like lower taxes, repeal of Obamacare, approval of the Keystone Pipeline, expanded oil and gas production, fewer government regulations and an improved business climate in areas such as labor laws, litigation reform and the environment.*







Power to make structural changes lies with the Congress and the White House. Those two branches of government are barely on speaking terms. Until structural changes are made by law, this new depression will continue and the Fed is powerless to change that.

Regards,

Jim Rickards
for The Daily Reckoning

Welcome to the New Depression


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2014)

*This week SPX erased 3 week's worth of BACK-to-BACK gains in a single week. Last time this occurred was in Oct 07.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2014)

Hola gente

NO VENDO VÍDEO JUEGOS:

Solo miradlo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL8rCZettFc&list=UUdRx6BjmUwdP7pfGIYPRHaQ


----------



## Fatman (14 Dic 2014)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y que esquina es segura??
> Si esta todo hecho unos zorros ::
> 
> USA, UE, Japón, Rusia, China....lo que si que vamos a estar es entretenidos viendo el espectáculo::::



Disfruta del espéctaculo. La gran masacre de las clases medias, masacradas worlwide. El destino que ellas mismas se han buscado.

La clase media-de espíritu netamente pequeñoburgués- se ha manifestado en España como la valedora del asqueroso régimen del 78. Los conniventes con la corrupción votando sistemáticamente PPSOE o separatismo, o inmorales pasotas ante los planes de ingeniería social orweliana para modificar la superestructura del pueblo.
La clase media en España es pues sinónimo de inmovilismo, comodidad, apoltronamiento, interés e ignorancia.



bertok dijo:


> *This week SPX erased 3 week's worth of BACK-to-BACK gains in a single week. Last time this occurred was in Oct 07.*




*OH, MY GOODNESS!!*









*It's time to die.*


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> a estas alturas y sin saber cuales son tus deberes, ainssssssssssssss
> 
> Creo que ya es tarde para tí, alea jacta est.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por su sinceridad::::


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2014)

Un escenario en que el PIB sube por el mero efecto inflación y porque se meten mas dolares desde la nada para sacar menos de los metidos pero que acaban en los bolsillos de las Casta que nos los metió ....... no es mas que una filfa para seguir redistribuyendo la riqueza.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2014)

Centeneitor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Deflación, estancamiento y empleo basura - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*Deflación, estancamiento y empleo basura*

El gran farsante Mariano Rajoy Brey superó el pasado jueves todos los límites de la mendacidad y del cinismo. “La crisis es cosa del pasado”, afirmó con toda su barba. *¿Pero cómo osa decir eso, cuando acabamos de entrar en deflación? ¿Cómo osa, cuando llevamos cuatro trimestres estancados y con crecimientos irrisorios? Rajoy nos toma por imbéciles y no le falta razón*, porque son muchos los que se han creído esta patraña. *Llevamos seis meses consecutivos de IPC negativo, lo que significa que estamos en deflación, que es el peor de los escenarios económicos posibles porque destruye la riqueza de las familias, eleva los tipos de interés efectivos, aplaza las decisiones de compra y de inversión y, lo que es peor, al ser España un país superendeudado y reducirse los recursos para hacerlas frente, nos lleva a un “largo y obscuro valle de lágrimas”. Solo la faraónica subvención que supone la barra libre del BCE ha impedido hasta ahora el desastre. * 

*En los últimos cuatro trimestres, el PIB a precios de mercado –único válido para medir la actividad económica– ha crecido tres al 0,4 % intertrimestral y uno al 0%, mientras que la tasa de crecimiento interanual a septiembre ascendía al 0,7%, menos de la mitad de la cifra del Gobierno y del Banco de España junto con el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, que llevan falsificando las cifras de Contabilidad Nacional desde 2007, y que calculan el PIB a precios constantes que sobrevaloran la realidad en el deflactor*. A ver, Sr. Linde, ya que ahora va de “independiente” por la vida, ¿por qué en vez de mentir a los españoles as usual no les dice la verdad para variar? *¿Por qué no explica que la economía está estancada y además en deflación, o que, cuando se destruyen 28,5 millones de horas de trabajo, hablar de creación de empleo es un insulto?* Es usted más farsante aún que Rajoy, porque al menos el de la barba tiene un motivo: engañar a los españoles para no sufrir un desastre electoral. ¿Pero cuál es el suyo?

*Rajoy presumió también de que la afiliación a la Seguridad Social ha crecido en 400.000 personas en un año. Pero lo que no dice es que, como se trata de empleos basura con remuneraciones de 600 a 800 euros en su mayoría, su aportación a las arcas resulta irrisoria, poco más de 300 millones*. En 2013 el déficit de la Seguridad Social ascendió a 18.000 millones de euros, y como el tema es insostenible, el Gobierno del PP ha reducido de tapadillo en 2014, y por primera vez en su historia, las prestaciones contributivas en un 3,1%, de las cuales un -1,5% las pensiones y un ¡-11 % la viudedad y la orfandad!, una auténtica salvajada. Un recorte que llegará al 20% en dos años porque no salen las cuentas, los ingresos caen en septiembre al -3,6 % y los pagos crecen al 2,2 %. *Este es el futuro que ofrece Rajoy a 9,5 millones de pensionistas, para quienes la verdadera crisis está por llegar*.

Y luego se le calentó la boca y en un alarde de mendacidad afirmó: *“La repercusión económica y social ya se vive en los mostradores de los pequeños negocios o en los pedidos a proveedores, en las barras de las cafeterías o en las nóminas de muchos españoles”*. Realmente alucinante. *Lo dice la persona que ha subido o creado más de 85 impuestos, una carga fiscal confiscatoria y la mayor de toda nuestra historia. El que ha llevado la deuda pública a niveles imposibles de devolver. El que ha arruinado decenas de miles de esos pequeños negocios por falta de financiación y ha aplastado a impuestos, y que ahora resulta están felices. El que ha recortado brutalmente gasto social y reducido los salarios más que en cualquier otro país europeo. Estancamiento, deflación y la ruina de la juventud que vivirá entre el paro y el empleo basura serán la gran herencia de Rajoy y del PP.*

*Estancamiento: urge auditar la Contabilidad Nacional 
*
Lo primero que debe tener en cuenta cualquier persona informada que quiera conocer la situación de nuestra economía es que la falsedad del PIB de España es absoluta. *Las cifras oficiales están siendo manipuladas masivamente desde finales de 2007, momento en que el “independiente” BdE y el INE falsificaron la cifra de crecimiento del cuarto trimestre de 2007 para ayudar a Zapatero a ganar las elecciones. La falsificación es tan obvia y tan descarada que resulta un escándalo que Eurostat no haya auditado aún la Contabilidad Nacional*. Sin embargo, al igual que hicieron en su día con Grecia, cuando la manipulación de sus cuentas era clamorosa, los burócratas de Bruselas han preferido mirar para otro lado. 

Y en este tema tengo que volver a mencionar de nuevo al Gobernador del BdE, porque contra la mentira y la propaganda no hay más defensa que repetir la verdad una y otra vez. Resulta inaudito que presuma de actuar con “criterios estrictamente profesionales”. ¿A que no demuestra a los españoles su independencia diciéndoles la verdad sobre el PIB? *¿Qué tal si les explica cómo es posible que si el salario medio español es el 47% del alemán o 50% del francés, si comparamos el PIB per cápita, resulta que el de España es un 67% del alemán y un 71% del francés? ¿O cómo es posible que habiendo realizado la mayor subida de impuestos de toda nuestra historia, resulta que la recaudación fiscal en España como porcentaje del PIB es la que más ha caído en toda Europa?*

¿O por qué el indicador sintético de la construcción está un tercio por encima del consumo aparente de cemento? ¿Por qué el indicador sintético de actividad en la industria está un 23% por encima del Índice de Producción Industrial? Y el no va más, porque representa los dos tercios del PIB: ¿cómo rayos el Índice de Actividad de Servicios está un 60% por encima de la cifra de negocios del sector servicios? ¿Cuál es el PIB de España medido con “criterios estrictamente profesionales”? *Como ha demostrado aquí Juan Carlos Barba, el “PIB real sería en estos momentos un 21% menor de lo informado”. La actuación del BdE durante la crisis sería perseguible penalmente en cualquier país democrático por falsedad y grave incumplimiento de sus obligaciones.*

Pero centrándome en 2014/2015, el Gobierno y sus secuaces basan sus optimistas previsiones en un sofisma: los precios del crudo y del gas y el tipo de cambio van impulsar nuestras exportaciones, el crecimiento y el empleo. Empecemos por los precios del crudo, del gas y de la electricidad, donde Rajoy está permitiendo a los monopolistas abusar de su posición dominante como jamás en el pasado. *El resultado es que el precio al público en gasolinas y gasóleos ha caído la mitad de lo que debería y en gas y electricidad, cero. Y, sin embargo, el recibo del gas y el de la electricidad tendrían que bajar de un 30 a un 40 %. Y en cuanto a las exportaciones, el 90% va dirigido o a países o de la zona euro o con monedas que también se han depreciado respecto al dólar, y las exportaciones u obra civil en países productores caerán en picado, o sea, que por ahí nada o casi.
*
Y luego lo más importante: la economía se encuentra estancada. *Los crecimientos del segundo y tercer trimestre fueron iguales, 0,4 %. Llamar a esto crecimiento es una golfada propia de mafiosos y de unos servicios de estudios (Funcas, BBVA, etc.) convertidos desde hace años en colaboradores necesarios en el engaño a todo un pueblo (afirmaron que no había ninguna burbuja inmobiliaria y que el sistema financiero era el más sólido de la galaxia)*. Y en el cuarto trimestre, con un deflactor del PIB que puede estar en -0,7 %, un saldo comercial negativo que superará los 5.000 millones de euros y con un indicador de actividad económica tan importante como el consumo de electricidad cayendo el -1 % en octubre y el -0,9 % en noviembre, muchas más trampas van a tener que hacer para ocultar esta bajada.

Pero el tema es aún peor: el indicador de confianza del consumidor que elabora el CIS ha acelerado su caída hasta un -11,8 % en noviembre, el indicador de confianza industrial cayendo y, lo que es más importante, el indicador PMI del sector servicios también en noviembre –el más importante de la economía–, sigue bajando desde agosto; esto no augura nada bueno para los meses venideros. La caída de estos indicadores ha sido hasta ahora el preludio de un desplome del PIB. Adicionalmente, tanto la Comisión Europea como el BCE realizaron el jueves una seria advertencia sobre la vulnerabilidad de la banca española (¡¡después de un rescate de 350.000 millones!!) cuyo volumen de créditos sigue contrayéndose, algo que se da de patadas con la supuesta recuperación.

*Empleo tercermundista
*
Pero de todo lo dicho, *nada absolutamente nada puede compararse con la destrucción del futuro de nuestros hijos y nietos, lastrados con una deuda imposible de devolver y con unas expectativas laborales tercermundistas. Lo primero que hay que entender en materia de empleo es que para afirmar que este se crea, es imprescindible que se incremente el número de horas trabajadas, porque si se crea empleo y se destruyen estas, lo que está sucediendo es otra cosa: se está repartiendo la pobreza. Que es lo que la ministra de Trabajo en un alarde de imaginación y miseria moral denomina “nuevo modelo de trabajo”. Carlos Sánchez explicó muy bien este fenómeno el pasado 29 de agosto. España había perdido en el segundo trimestre de 2014 28,5 millones de horas de trabajo respecto a la situación en el segundo trimestre 2013.*

Por tanto, la primera conclusión es obvia: Rajoy y sus secuaces *no están creando empleo, lo están destruyendo y repartiendo lo que queda entre más gente, que es algo muy diferente. Lo segundo es preguntarse ¿y cómo es que hay más empleos? Pues muy sencillo, destruyendo puestos de trabajo a tiempo completo y sustituyéndolos por otros a tiempo parcial. Si se destruye un empleo de 40 horas semanales y se crean dos de 10 horas, se han destruido horas de trabajo pero se ha creado empleo*. Una estafa faraónica, pero habitual en estos mafiosos que nos gobiernan, como cuando dicen que bajan impuestos y los suben. Y es que hablan de creación de empleo como si fuera la misma clase que el que la crisis ha destruido, y ocultan la aterradora realidad de que el empleo que se está creando es temporal y con remuneraciones de miseria que ni siquiera respeta las leyes laborales.

*Salarios de 600 a 800 euros son los más habituales. Denominar creación de empleo a esta basura tercermundista es simplemente una vergüenza. Y este es el gravísimo problema del que la gente parece no ser consciente. En materia laboral estamos derivando hacia una sociedad tercermundista y dual. Según los datos de la Agencia Tributaria, más del 60% de los declarantes de IRPF tiene ingresos netos inferiores a mil euros mensuales y subiendo, y de un 20% salarios inferiores a 500 euros/mes*. Eso representa un desastre inimaginable para las próximas generaciones. Al lado de ellos, el sueldo medio de los dos millones de enchufados en el sector público es de 41.000 euros anuales, y miles de ellos con coche con chófer, despachos de lujo, secretarias y Visas oro. No puedo entender cómo la gente no reacciona ante este expolio sin precedentes. Y dual, porque al lado de una mayoría cada vez más empobrecida, la parte de renta en manos de unos pocos no para de crecer y es más elevada que nunca en el pasado.

Pero, eso sí, estos mafiosos del PP no han hecho distinciones entre clases sociales, excepto las oligarquías financiera y monopolista. Me contaba hace pocos meses el director de una escuela de ingeniería de Madrid que en la Universidad Politécnica que agrupa todas las ingenierías más arquitectura, cuyos alumnos no solo nos colocábamos todos al terminar la carrera con sueldos excelentes sino que teníamos hasta tres y cuatro opciones para elegir, a día de hoy el 50% no lo hace, por lo que muchos tienen que emigrar, y del 50% que encuentra trabajo, el 80% lo hace con sueldos medios de 1.500/2.000 euros. Este es el desastroso legado de la Transición en general y del PP y Rajoy en particular a las futuras generaciones. Que Rajoy afirme que está a punto de devolver a los españoles el nivel de bienestar que tenían antes de la crisis es un insulto inaceptable. Desde un punto de vista laboral, *África empezará pronto en los Pirineos*


----------



## Debunker (15 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> Disfruta del espéctaculo. La gran masacre de las clases medias, masacradas worlwide. El destino que ellas mismas se han buscado.
> 
> La clase media-de espíritu netamente pequeñoburgués- se ha manifestado en España como la valedora del asqueroso régimen del 78. Los conniventes con la corrupción votando sistemáticamente PPSOE o separatismo, o inmorales pasotas ante los planes de ingeniería social orweliana para modificar la superestructura del pueblo.
> La clase media en España es pues sinónimo de inmovilismo, comodidad, apoltronamiento, interés e ignorancia.
> ...



¿Por qué hacéis lecturas tan erróneas y contradictorias de la situación a la que nos enfrentamos?.

La situación es mundial, incluso el Gran Imperio si atiendes a su noticiero local están peor que en España, el paro real en EEUU alcanza el 40%, la destrucción de sus clases medias es un hecho, la gran Alemania tiene a más de 6 millones de personas trabajando por 400 €-mes y cantidad de trabajos basuras, los ricos en papelitos de colores acumulan más papelitos de colores en todo el mundo mundial y mires a donde mires la situación es calcada sobre todo en el mundo occidental, pero ni emergentes ni tercermundistas se escapan de la crisis, las iniciativas de los emergentes como los Brics han desatado una guerra económica y es claro y diáfano que hay tensiones bélicas en medio mundo que amenazan con una gran guerra, de hecho los discursos de Putín clarifican la amenaza de guerra entre EEUU, Nato y Rusia, cosa que denuncia con total claridad y Putin no es un forero de Burbuja. 

lo que ocurre nada tiene que ver con la R78 ni con las políticas que hayan tenido lugar en España, los políticos españoles, como todos los demás, son fieles reflejos de su tiempo y son expresión de la sociedad que gobiernan. 

Esa sociedad que advertida por muchos al menos desde 2003 y cuya advertencia llegó a un número considerable como para servir de encuesta, se mofó de las advertencias y siguió endeudándose, consumiendo y gastando al infinito y más allá y los políticos lo mismo.

Yo supe de la gran crisis que se avecinaba por mi afición a leer la prensa salmón de EEUU y las crisis bélicas en OM promovidas por el gran imperio que por fuerza tenían que tener una explicación y anunciaban los tiempos que sufrimos y lo que nos queda, mi convicción fue tal que en 2004 cancelé mis deudas y me fuí a vivir a un campo lo más adecuado que pude encontrar y según mis posibilidades, de lo que ahora me alegro.

le he dado mil vueltas a toda la situación, he ido quitando capas a la cebolla por inservibles en cuanto no explicaban el porqué de lo que ocurría ni lo que se percibía en un futuro cercano, la gran mayoría de gente creen que todo lo que sufrimos es una estafa, un fraude perpetrado por las finanzas globales y en especial por EEUU, dicho de otro modo un robo de los poderosos con el convenio de los políticos para esclavizar la población, a todo eso añadir múltiples conspiraciones como el NOM o GM que pueden ser ciertas pero como dominio dictatorial para gobernar un mundo muy difícil que se avecina.
Las grandes élites no tenían necesidad de llevarnos a esta crisis para robarnos, todo lo contrario, el chiringuito estaba-está perfectamente controlado por las élites y es perfecto para la acumulación de dinero en las altas esferas, el problema es otro y mucho peor, no os dejéis engañar por el dinero, la deuda y los millones de contratos que sobre papel compran recursos que no existen, el dinero si no puede comprar verdadera riqueza (recursos) vale lo que el papel de aseo, porque no es el galimatías económico ni los economistas los que sustentan el mundo y lo hacen rico o pobre, son los recursos naturales, la capacidad del planeta para sustentar la vida y nuestro estilo de vida de derroche sin parangón en la historia de la humanidad con 7.300 millones de humanos sobre el planeta, aunque para llegar donde estamos ha sido suficiente con el derroche del mundo occidental durante los últimos 60 años. 

Nadie quiere entender que para que el PIB de una nación aumente, tiene que aumentar el gasto en recursos planetarios que además en su transformación crean basuras contaminantes que además afectan la atmósfera y la capacidad planetaria de auto regenerarse ya no es posible, el planeta no puede generar más hierro o cobre o carbón o petróleo y cientos de elementos más, lo que queda es lo que hay y eso es lo que ocurre que es mucho peor que la lectura de los iluminatis y los políticos que roban y todo lo que pulula por internet de sabias mentes dando recetas políticas y económicas como si la vida se sustentara en papeles e ideologías.


----------



## Empatico (15 Dic 2014)

el paro real en EEUU alcanza el 40%. 
Aquí he dejado de leer.
Por lo menos estas frases ponlas al final del todo para que leamos lo demás y no lo cortemos a las primeras de cambio




Debunker dijo:


> ¿Por qué hacéis lecturas tan erróneas y contradictorias de la situación a la que nos enfrentamos?.
> 
> La situación es mundial, incluso el Gran Imperio si atiendes a su noticiero local están peor que en España, el paro real en EEUU alcanza el 40%, la destrucción de sus clases medias es un hecho, la gran Alemania tiene a más de 6 millones de personas trabajando por 400 €-mes y cantidad de trabajos basuras, los ricos en papelitos de colores acumulan más papelitos de colores en todo el mundo mundial y mires a donde mires la situación es calcada sobre todo en el mundo occidental, pero ni emergentes ni tercermundistas se escapan de la crisis, las iniciativas de los emergentes como los Brics han desatado una guerra económica y es claro y diáfano que hay tensiones bélicas en medio mundo que amenazan con una gran guerra, de hecho los discursos de Putín clarifican la amenaza de guerra entre EEUU, Nato y Rusia, cosa que denuncia con total claridad y Putin no es un forero de Burbuja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debunker (15 Dic 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> el paro real en EEUU alcanza el 40%.
> Aquí he dejado de leer.
> Por lo menos estas frases ponlas al final del todo para que leamos lo demás y no lo cortemos a las primeras de cambio



te envío un enlace oficial, con todo el historial de EEUU de empleo y desempleo, podrás comprobar (usando otras estadísticas como los nacimientos) que en EEUU siempre ha habido una población considerable de desempleados que no cuentan en ninguna parte camuflados en la versión de civiles no en labor force, pero que ha aumentado desde el año 2000 hasta el 2013 considerablemente, el caso es que ni trabajan ni buscan trabajo, al parecer se llega a eso cuando el desempleado se ha cansado de buscar empleo y no sigue registrándose como desempleado y entonces contabilizan como fuerza no laboral

De una fuerza laboral total de EEUU de 245.679 millones, la población civil activa queda reducida a 155.389 millones de fuerza laboral, el resto hasta los 245.679 millones son funcionarios, trabajan para el estado. 

De los 155.389 millones quedan netos una fuerza laboral de 143.929 millones reconocida que tiene un 7% de desempleo, pero si te vas a la colunna de población no en fuerza laboral observarás como esa colunna se ha incrementado en más de 20 millones de personas desde el 2001 y a un ritmo muy superior que en años anteriores, eso camufla a los desempleados que no buscan empleo porque están hartos de buscarlo y otra cosa más es que hay 55 millones, titulares, por tanto adultos, que viven de vales de comida.

Si se suman los que han ido a engrosar las listas de no en la fuerza laboral, quizá sobre los 10-12 millones de personas, más los que están en vales de comida, más el paro del 7%, sobre un total de 143 millones de currantes ¿de qué paro hablamos?

Que conste que ese número de parados en EEUU cercano al 40% lo denuncian en muchos medios alternativos en EEUU.

Employment status of the civilian noninstitutional population, 1943 to date


----------



## Suculum (15 Dic 2014)

Grecox strikes back. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/602408-nwo-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte.html

---------- Post added 15-dic-2014 at 17:17 ----------

"_Si conocéis mis hilos de este foro sabréis que en ellos vengo afirmando que la instauración de un Nuevo Orden Mundial estaría ya muy cerca de materializarse. Realmente el poder ya hace tiempo que reside en las élites que están detrás de todo, pero se quiere dar el paso definitivo que convierta una situación que ya es de hecho en una de derecho. Con ello conseguirían ganar "legitimidad", la gestión se simplificaría enormemente, y más cosas que iremos viendo más adelante. 

Ahora mismo estaríamos asistiendo a los primeros pasos de la hoja de ruta final, la cual culminaría en aproximadamente 3-4 años (2018 +/-) con la instauración de un nuevo paradigma de gobernanza global al frente del cual se situaría un solo individuo como cabeza visible. También sabréis, si me habéis seguido, que estos actuales primeros pasos, los subsiguientes hasta su instauración, y más allá hasta su inevitable final (que llegaría pocos años después de su inicio), los identifico sin lugar a dudas con lo profetizado por San Juan en el libro del Apocalipsis y en otros pasajes proféticos de la Biblia. Tengo el convencimiento de que podría haber comenzado a cumplirse el Apocalipsis de San Juan 
Quiero que este hilo también sirva para resumir y recopilar muchas de las cosas que he ido añadiendo mis hilos.

Pues bien, voy a intentar describir a grosso modo en el presente tema y en su futura segunda parte esa hoja de ruta final desvelando también quien estaría realmente detrás de todo en última instancia y su verdadero propósito.

Antes de entrar en materia solo recordar que básicamente ese NWO estaría constituido por un Gobierno Mundial sin naciones encabezado por un solo lider; una economía centralizada/moneda única; y una religión única.

Para alcanzar esa síntesis el plan presentaría tres frentes. Dichos frentes se desarrollarían de forma paralela y con más o menos conexión o relación entre ellos. Si tratamos de situar su desarrollo en una escala temporal, su progreso lo veríamos aproximadamente durante 2015, 2016 y 2017, aunque insisto en que en el presente año 2014 se habrían empezado a dar los primeros pasos. 


Paso a describirlos:



-- El primer frente sería una gran guerra. La Tercera Guerra Mundial. Ni más, ni menos. Su epicentro se situaría en Próximo Oriente y tendría un importante trasfondo religioso. Sus principales actores serían Israel y varios de los paises islámicos de la región, pero se extendería a otras regiones y acabaría involucrando a las grandes potencias, entre ellas de forma muy destacada a Rusia, que adoptaría un papel muy activo. Como ya he anunciado en otros hilos actualmente estaríamos viviendo los prolegómenos, los cuales irían in crescendo hasta que una acción concreta significara un punto de no retorno que lo precipitara todo. 

De manera paralela al desarrollo de la guerra propiamente dicha se producirían también en todo el planeta situaciones de inestabilidad crecientes. Prácticamente en cualquier región del globo se van a poder ver conflictos sociales, inestabilidad, actos de terrorismo, levantamientos, disturbios, caos,.... hasta niveles nunca vistos. 

Click para ampliar 



-- El segundo frente sería un colapso/reset económico sin precedentes a nivel mundial que acabaría por derrumbar el actual paradigma financiero y monetario. 

Se produciría una especie de efecto dominó. Caería una primera pieza y a continuación la acompañarían todas las demás de forma inexorable sin que ningún cortafuegos pudiera remediarlo. Así hasta la completa demolición del sistema. 

Como consecuencia de esta masiva cadena de defaults y desplomes se agravarían las consecuencias del primer frente, el de la guerra/conflictividad social ya que, entre otras circunstancias, en muchas regiones la producción de bienes básicos se vería seriamente afectada por la crisis produciéndose problemas graves de abastecimiento que contribuirían a incrementar la inestabilidad.

La caida de esa primera pieza, que actuaría como detonante, estaría ya muy próxima a suceder. 



Quiero que quede muy claro que estos dos primeros frentes forman parte de una hoja de ruta y que, por tanto, no van a suceder como fruto de las azarosas circunstancias de la vida. Todo lo contrario, han sido prediseñados y están siendo dirigidos y azuzados por las élites al mando, aunque evidentemente de cara a la opinión pública se cuidarán muy mucho de que quede como todo lo contrario. El propósito de crear semejante grado de destrucción, caos y sufrimiento es condicionar a la población para que llegado el momento acepte de buen grado (o incluso exija !!) el nuevo orden que ellos mismos propondrán como solución a todo lo anterior. 

Se trata de llevar a su máxima expresión la fórmula hegeliana de Tesis -} Antítesis =} Síntesis. Estamos ante la madre de todas las falsas banderas y es evidente que cuanta más destrucción y sufrimiento se genere, más facilmente aceptará la gente el nuevo paradigma. 




--El tercer frente, y en el fondo el más importante, sería un plan ecuménico global para la creación de una religión única, el cual culminaría ya muy avanzados los dos primeros frentes. Dicha religión única aglutinaría a todas las actuales religiones/confesiones oficiales en una sola, y estaría liderada por el Papa Francisco. Insisto en que este frente es el más importante porque es alredededor del cual pivota todo. Pronto vereis porqué.

La sede de la religión única se situaría en el Tercer Templo de Jerusalén, el que siempre ha sido el gran anhelo de los judíos, el cual se construiría en la actual Explanada de las Mezquitas, sobre el lugar donde antiguamente se levantaron los dos primeros Templos. Actualmente ese terreno lo ocupan la Mezquita de Al-Aqsa y sobretodo el Domo de la Roca, edificios bajo control musulmán y que son una referencia espiritual de primer orden para esta religión, los cuales, evidentemente, deberían de ser destruidos previamente a la construcción del Tercer Templo. No hace falta apuntar el grado de conflictividad que generará este asunto. 

En la segunda parte, que espero tener pronto lista, explicaré la importancia capital que tiene Jerusalén en este megalómano y perverso plan, y más concretamente la de ese sagrado trozo de tierra conocido como la Explanada de las Mezquitas (o Monte del Templo) que es el epicentro de las disputas, el mismísimo ombligo del mundo. 

Solo añadir que Jerusalén no solo acabaría siendo la capital religiosa del mundo, también lo sería en lo político una vez se instaure el Gobierno Mundial. 


Acabo de deciros que el "religioso" es el frente más importante de los tres. A la mayoría os parecerá raro. Lo entiendo, pero es que es desde este ámbito desde el que se están moviendo los hilos de esta gigantesca mascarada. Más concretamente desde el Vaticano y su cabeza visible, el Papa. Creedme que es así. 




En pleno siglo XXI nuestra sociedad en general tiene una percepción de la Iglesia y de sus instituciones como algo desfasado y venido claramente a menos. Casi se la ve como a una especie de reliquia pintoresca que solo representa un papel decorativo, no como hace siglos donde el papado mandaba sobre reyes e imperios. Pues nada más lejos de la realidad. En los últimos tiempos el Vaticano habría recuperado su antiguo estatus, aunque de forma velada, en las sombras, y es que realmente les interesa conservar esa especie de imagen naif e inocua. Lo cierto es que el Vaticano es el que está detrás de este increíble plan moviendo los hilos, y en el centro de todo la figura de su líder, el Papa Francisco.


Francisco se va a convertir de ahora en adelante y conforme avancen los acontecimientos en el personaje más importante en este planeta. Su figura va a ser central. 



Con la inestimable ayuda de los medios vais a ir viendo como se va a elevar la figura de Francisco hasta convertirlo en el indiscutible referente mundial a nivel moral. Esto lo veremos más claramente a medida que los dos primeros frentes (guerra y reset) avancen en su desarrollo, pero ya lo estamos empezando a ver ahora: Su imagen de sencillez y humildad, sus mensajes llenos de compasión y justicia social, su apertura a todos... se está ya creando entorno a él un aura de bondad y liderazgo moral que está tocando la fibra incluso de gente de fuera de su ámbito religioso. Y es que precisamente es esa la idea !!, se trata de ser referente moral no solo para sus acólitos sino para cualquier persona del mundo sea cual sea su confesión, o si es ateo, etc... no importa. La estrategia es esa, ser el máximo referente moral a nivel global, el líder indiscutible por encima de credos. Este es el salto cualitativo que va a dar este Papa en comparación a sus predecesores, mucho más cerrados. Ahora sabéis que hay detrás de esa apertura.


Click para ampliar 


Abro un paréntesis para decir que su actitud aperturista no gustará a todos y, sin ir más lejos provocará un cisma en el propio seno de Roma, asunto del que ya he hablado en otro de mis hilos, y del cual finalmente no solo saldrá victorioso, sino que saldrá fortalecido. La ayuda de los medios y la fuerza de su mensaje estratégicamente dirigido a la plebe contribiurán a ello.

Insisto, a Francisco prácticamente lo van a santificar en vida, pero no perdais la perpectiva: todo no es más que una gigantesca campaña de imagen. Todo puro marketing. Francisco y su Orden Jesuita, que se ha hecho con el poder en el Vaticano y por extensión con el resto, son maestros del engaño. Ellos lideran la gran conspiración y ellos son la élite destinada a culminar el plan más oscuro y siniestro que jamás se ha puesto en marcha. El plan que más sufrimiento va a traer jamás a la humanidad. La gran mayoría caerá en el engaño.


No puedo dejar escapar la oportunidad de hablar sobre la Orden Jesuita y de su fundamental papel en esta historia porque ellos son los que están en lo más alto de la pirámide. 
No estoy descubriendo nada nuevo si digo que este mundo lleva siglos siendo gobernado de facto por determinados grupos que trabajan entre bambalinas. Son varios y de diversa índole. Estas élites o sociedades más o menos secretas han ido evolucionando en el tiempo mezclándose y/o alternándose al mando, rivalizando entre ellas u ocupando diferentes responsabilidades al mismo tiempo. Ahora mismo y desde hace unos años es la Orden Jesuita la que está al frente y controlando a todas las demás, como por ejemplo al sionismo financiero, a la Orden de Malta (Blackwater, etc), la masonería, servicios de inteligencia.... Hablaré más extensamente de la Orden Jesuita en la segunda parte, donde explicaré como se han ganado el escalafón más alto y quien les ha concedido tan dudoso privilegio.



Retomando el hilo de la futura religión única y su lider, el Papa, solo añadir que también vamos a ver a partir de ahora un contacto intereligioso cada vez más intensificado, y más ya con la guerra y la crisis en pleno apogeo, evidentemente. El caos creado va a ser el caldo de cultivo perfecto que servirá de excusa. De hecho el argumento principal que servirá de pretexto hacia el ecumenismo definitivo será que a lo largo de la historia las diferentes religiones han sido la causa de la mayoría de conflictos y guerras, y que si las religiones desaparecieran para fundirse en una sola, dichos conflictos no deberían volver a producirse. Lo que evidentemente no revelarán es que con la excusa de las religiones fueron ellos mismos los que provocaron esas guerras en el pasado.

No solo se van a promover incansablemente contactos y acercamientos entre diferentes religiones sino también entre diferentes confesiones o escisiones de una misma religión. Sorprendentemente vamos a ver como facciones historicamente irreconciliables van a acercarse incluso en lo que dogmáticamente más las distanciaba. Hablo siempre del ámbito oficial, insisto, ya que también vamos a ver en paralelo a estos acercamientos como se producen discrepancias o incluso cismas en el seno de los diferentes credos, como por ejemplo el que ya he mencionado en la misma Roma. Este último no será un hecho aislado, pero en cualquier caso la unificación ecuménica será imparable.

Para finalizar con este punto solo añadir que la Orden Jesuita va a tener especial "mérito" en que el ecumenismo triunfe. No en vano lo que vamos a ver materializado con esa fusión no es más que el fruto de un largo y concienzudo trabajo de infiltración por parte de agentes de esta orden en cada una de las diferentes religiones/confesiones, incluidas las de extremo oriente, hasta llegar a las cúpulas de muchas de ellas para desde dentro actuar para facilitar los acercamientos dogmáticos. Habéis leido bien.



De lo que no va a haber ninguna duda cuando por fin se instituya esa religión única es sobre quien deberá ponerse al frente de la misma. Nadie osará levantar la voz para sugerir otro nombre que no sea el del Papa.... y entonces, cuando llegue ese momento, cuando el Papa sea entronizado y aclamado en Jerusalén, todo estará a punto para el broche final. De su mano y con su refrendo, Francisco le cederá el testigo al Gran Líder. Al emperador cuyos dominios abarcarán por entero el planeta. Al hombre más poderoso que jamás pisó la tierra.


En la segunda parte me extenderé sobre la importancia de la religión en toda esta megaconspiración. Explicaré como han conseguido los jesuitas llegar a la cúspide. De porque todo gira entrono a Jerusalén. También hablaré sobre quien está realmente detrás de todo y porqué. Ahondaré también en la figura de ese lider mundial que emergerá y daré algún detalle de como será su mandato, su duración y que pasará después, aunque los que me seguís ya sabeis que he hablado ya de alguno de estos asuntos. 


Me gustaría despedirme de esta primera parte con un mensaje de esperanza, aunque visto lo visto pueda parecer una broma de mal gusto. 
Esta pesadilla que acaba de empezar, igual que todas, finalmente terminará. Llevan siglos preparando esto y son muy poderosos, pero está escrito que irán de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final. No es mi intención asustar a nadie, solo quiero poner delante de vuestros ojos una situación que ya no tiene vuelta atrás y que es mejor que conozcais para que al menos tengais la oportunidad de prepararos. Por mi parte tengo la obligación moral de darlo a conocer. 


Un abrazo a todos"._


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

Impressive. :bla::bla:



Suculum dijo:


> Grecox strikes back.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/602408-nwo-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatman (15 Dic 2014)

A mi, por lo general, las clases medias no me dan ninguna pena(tampoco las altas o parte de las bajas). Esas clases medias son las que de una manera contumaz y obsesiva han estado 30 años votando PP-SOE, especulando-los que han podido- con la vivienda, maleducando a sus hijos en el progresismo fatuo y vacuo, riendo las gracias a la inmigración masiva o directamente mirando hacia otro lado ante la gran corrupción política y el pudrimiento social e intelectual de España.
El votante medio de Podemos según varias encuestas es joven, de ciudad y de clase media y media-alta, es decir, son los niñatos de las clases medias.
En otros países más sanos la clase media es patriota, celosa de lo suyo y de la libertad, aquí no, aquí van de progres mientras te preguntan¿con IVA o sin IVA?




Janus dijo:


> Un escenario en que el PIB sube por el mero efecto inflación y porque se meten mas dolares desde la nada para sacar menos de los metidos pero que acaban en los bolsillos de las Casta que nos los metió ....... no es mas que una filfa para seguir redistribuyendo la riqueza.



no digas bobadas, que se te ve el plumero de pijarrón sin ingresos que antes fue un quiero y no puedo... y ahora se vuelve podemita por el interés de llevarse algo caliente a la boca.
Haber estudiao.


----------



## TarragonaLLiure (15 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> A mi, por lo general, las clases medias no me dan ninguna pena(tampoco las altas o parte de las bajas). Esas clases medias son las que de una manera contumaz y obsesiva han estado 30 años votando PP-SOE, especulando-los que han podido- con la vivienda, maleducando a sus hijos en el progresismo fatuo y vacuo, riendo las gracias a la inmigración masiva o directamente mirando hacia otro lado ante la gran corrupción política y el pudrimiento social e intelectual de España.



Perfecta caracterización de nuestra clase media. Sobran las bizantinas y estériles discusiones sobre que es la clase media. 

La clase media es eso que dices, la autora y protagonista del triste lodazal de miseria moral y económica en el que nos revolcamos. 

Ellos han aplaudido al Zapo, han aupado a los amigos del Bárcenas, elevado a los pedestales al enano ladrón, nunca oyeron explotar las bombas lapas, ni los tiros en la nuca... y un infinito y miserable etcetera.

El Régimen consciente de que son su base, su sustento y garantía de futuro solo les ha inflingido ligeras rozaduras e incomodidades.

Todavía no ha recibido su merecido y necesario estacazo económico y social.

No habrá nungún cambio significativo en lo político mientras los partidos del régimen puedan seguir proporcionando pienso y proteinas a su piara de votantes.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-12-14/are-your-savings-safe-bail-ins

*Are Your Savings Safe From Bail-Ins?*

Europe's banks are vulnerable in 2015 due to weak macroeconomic conditions, unfinished regulatory hurdles and the risk of bail-ins according to credit rating agencies.







The truth is that banks in most western nations are vulnerable to bail-ins in 2015 and the recent G20 meeting in Brisbane was a further move towards the stealth bail-in regimes.

More than seven years after the start of the financial crisis, banks have made strides towards improving financial stability but they are still struggling and pose risks.







The move by western nations towards bail-in regimes whereby “too big to fail” banks confiscate individual and companies' deposits has been put in place with very little public discussion or awareness of the risks and ramifications of bail-ins.

...

If bail-ins take place, which now seems almost certain when banks get into difficulty again, there is a very significant risk that bail-ins alone will lead to a collapse in consumer and business confidence as consumers and businesses see their savings and capital confiscated. This alone will likely compound a difficult economic environment and lead to sharp recessions and depressions - economic contagion.







There is also the financial contagion risk. Much of the bonds are held by pensions funds, institutions and even leveraged investors like hedge funds. If much of the loss-absorbing debt is held by leveraged investors then there is a risk of contagion across the financial system and the contagion boomerang back to banks.

Oh what a tangled web, we weave ...


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2014)

Fatman dijo:


> A mi, por lo general, las clases medias no me dan ninguna pena(tampoco las altas o parte de las bajas). Esas clases medias son las que de una manera contumaz y obsesiva han estado 30 años votando PP-SOE, especulando-los que han podido- con la vivienda, maleducando a sus hijos en el progresismo fatuo y vacuo, riendo las gracias a la inmigración masiva o directamente mirando hacia otro lado ante la gran corrupción política y el pudrimiento social e intelectual de España.
> El votante medio de Podemos según varias encuestas es joven, de ciudad y de clase media y media-alta, es decir, son los niñatos de las clases medias.
> En otros países más sanos la clase media es patriota, celosa de lo suyo y de la libertad, aquí no, aquí van de progres mientras te preguntan¿con IVA o sin IVA?
> 
> ...




Tienes toda la razón ::


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2014)

Cuando tenemos que recurrir a nuevos paradigmas .... la debacle está justo encima.


----------



## Lynx (21 Dic 2014)

Se está por debajo del año 1944, que ya estaba muy por debajo de la fuerza del dólar en el siglo XIX. La unificación alemana y los Meiji. 














Human population explosion


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2014)

*Felices Fiestas y Próspero 2015*, para algunos

Lo único bueno de 2014 es que será mejor que 2015 - Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*Lo único bueno de 2014 es que será mejor que 2015
*

A finales de 2009, cuando Zapatero y sus secuaces comenzaron a proclamar los famosos brotes verdes o el fin de la crisis, al preguntarle a Juan Roig, presidente de Mercadona -uno de los pocos grandes empresarios cuyos resultados no dependen del gobierno-, qué opinaba sobre el año que terminaba, contestaría: “Lo único bueno de 2009 es que será mejor que 2010”. La frase resultaría profética. Hoy se puede afirmar exactamente lo mismo: *que lo único bueno de 2014 es que será mejor que 2015*. Y es que la política económica de Rajoy es un completo desastre: *solo la barra libre del BCE, gran culpable de nuestros problemas porque mantiene el despilfarro y la corrupción a costa de arruinar a las generaciones futuras, ha evitado la quiebra*. *El año que viene esta política solo producirá “más deuda, menos inversión productiva, más bancos sistémicos, menos salarios, más pobreza, más desigualdades y menos libertad” (1)*.

Será mejor para la oligarquía económica y financiera, rescatada de todos sus dislates con ríos de dinero público. *En 2014 se ha batido el récord histórico de emisión de deuda con 240.000 millones de euros, y en 2015 serán 260.000 o más*. ¿Qué país puede recuperarse teniendo que refinanciar y endeudarse cada año el equivalente a un cuarto de su PIB y sin posibilidad de amortizar nada? *Pero sobre todo será mucho mejor para las CC.AA. y Ayuntamientos más despilfarradores, incompetentes y corruptos* (casi todos del PP), a los que Rajoy, para no perder el poder territorial y en un ejercicio de abuso de poder sin precedentes, va a perdonar los intereses de la deuda, bajar a cero los tipos de los 85.146 millones de deuda, y a financiarles los vencimientos bancarios. 7.000 millones a interés cero que expoliará a los españoles, y además diseñará un nuevo FLA blando sin intereses ni controles de Hacienda para que sigan robando y despilfarrando.

Rajoy es un peligro mortal para los ciudadanos, mintiendo sin rubor sobre la situación de la economía, escondiendo las escandalosas tramas de corrupción del PP, destituyendo a jueces y fiscales sin el menor respeto por la Justicia, y llevando a millones a la desesperación, uno de los cuales estrellaría su coche contra la sede del PP. Y es que innumerables españoles ya no están para más bromas, ni para más mentiras, ni para soportar tanta corrupción impune. *El año 2015 será peor que 2014 para los 8,5 millones de jubilados, viudas y huérfanos que verán reducidas de nuevo sus pensiones; para los 14,6 millones de ocupados no públicos que verán reducidos de nuevo sus salarios; para los 5,6 millones de parados de los que 400.000 perderán su prestación y quedarán tirados en la cuneta, y para las decenas de millones de contribuyentes que pagarán más y no menos impuestos.
*

*Recortes salariales para financiar el despilfarro
*
Pero antes de explicar lo anterior, es necesario comprender los efectos de la eufemística denominada “deflación interna”, la medida estrella de la disparatada política económica de Rajoy, cuyos efectos están cuantificados en el cuadro, una brutal reducción de la “Remuneración de los asalariados” dentro del PIB, que no ha ido a 'Excedente bruto de explotación' más que marginalmente, sino a la peor de las opciones, a impuestos netos sobre la producción y sobre las importaciones. Algo que no solo es moralmente inaceptable, es que resulta un dislate desde un punto de vista económico y un obstáculo insalvable para la recuperación.
El reparto del PIB pm en el mandato de Rajoy
(Fuente: Contabilidad Nacional)

*Hablar, como hacen las ineptas Báñez y Cospedal, de que España es el “motor de Europa” y “ejemplo a seguir” supera los límites de la mendacidad y de la estupidez*. Para que un país pueda ser motor de algo sus importaciones deben crecer espectacularmente, pero sobre todo es que España ocupa el número 166 de la lista de importaciones mundiales ordenadas de mayor a menor valor. La memez de esta frase es imposible de superar. Pero Cospedal llegaría a la cima de la miseria moral y la indignidad hace unos días, afirmando que *“la culpa de la corrupción no la tiene el PP, la tienen los españoles”*, una auténtica infamia. La culpa la tienen los robados, los expoliados los llevados a la miseria y la desesperación; nunca su marido, un personaje oscuro donde los haya, ni Granados, ni Rato, ni todos los que se lo llevan crudo. Es de vergüenza que esta gente amoral, mentirosa e incompetente lleve la gobernación del país. Claro, así nos va. Y es que no se puede ganar competitividad bajando salarios mientras se mantiene el expolio fiscal que empobrece a millones, que impide la inversión productiva, y se permite a las oligarquías monopolistas y financieras imponer los costes energéticos y financieros más elevados de Europa. Miren si no cómo *las exportaciones de enero a octubre de 2014 han crecido solo un escuálido 2,1%, casi la tercera parte que en 2013, mientras que las importaciones han crecido al 6,2%, en conjunto la aportación del comercio exterior al PIB es fuertemente negativa.
*
*Se trata de la mayor caída de las rentas salariales desde que existen series estadísticas. Los asalariados han perdido 40.027 millones de euros, pérdida que no ha sucedido en ningún otro país europeo*. El grueso de esta cantidad ha ido a incremento de impuestos, que han sido empleados en financiar gasto corriente, es decir, en el despilfarro y la corrupción mayores de nuestra historia. Y para aquellos ignorantes o atados al pesebre que afirman que la “devaluación salarial” es imprescindible para ganar competitividad y salir de la crisis, ni saben economía, ni conocen los verdaderos motores del crecimiento: crédito barato, inversión productiva y costes energéticos más bajos que nuestros competidores.

*Los grandes perdedores de 2015
*
Empiezo por los 8,5 millones de pensionistas. Es un hecho archiconocido que el sistema actual de pensiones es insostenible. *En 2013 el déficit de la Seguridad Social alcanzó la pavorosa cifra de 18.000 millones de euros, como consecuencia el montante dedicado a pensiones contributivas en 2014 experimentaría por primera vez desde su creación en 1963, con la Ley de Bases de la Seguridad Social, una reducción de tapadillo –algo en lo que son maestros Rajoy y sus secuaces– del -3,1%, que se desglosa en un -1,5% las pensiones de jubilación y en un -11% las de viudedad y orfandaz*. Adicionalmente, para mantener la ficción de que aquí no pasa nada, *el gobierno ha tenido que gastarse casi la mitad del Fondo de Reserva. La creación de empleo basura –con remuneraciones entre 600 y 800 la mayoría– empeora la sostenibilidad. Los 400.000 empleos tercermundistas en el año móvil a septiembre solo aportaron 340 millones de euros.
*
Ante la inviabilidad del sistema el Gobierno encargó a un grupo de expertos la forma de calcular las pensiones futuras para hacer el sistema sostenible. En septiembre 2013, con la falta de ética que le caracteriza, porque a los pensionistas les dice justo lo contrario, Sáenz de Santamaría expondría ante un grupo de inversores internacionales unos gráficos en los que la aplicación de la fórmula propuesta por los expertos reducía las pensiones contributivas en más de un 30% en tres años para mantener el sistema. No lo haría por el hundimiento del PP en intención de voto, pero lo harán si vuelven a gobernar. *En cuanto a 2015, solo el denominado factor de “revalorización” implica bajar las pensiones en un 0,73%, por lo que los pensionistas deben contar con recortes similares como mínimo a los de 2014, en espera del gran hachazo que vendrá después de las elecciones.
*
*El siguiente gran colectivo de perjudicados en 2015 serán los 14,6 millones de ocupados del sector privado*. Según la última Encuesta Trimestral de Coste Laboral, los salarios han disminuido un 0,4% en tasa interanual, y la media se sitúa en los 1.800 euros mensuales los salarios y 586 las cotizaciones obligatorias. Pero el tema es mucho más sangrante. Los sueldos medios de los 2,9 millones de empleados públicos (de los cuales dos millones de enchufados nombrados a dedo o con oposiciones a medida) que ascienden a 41.000 euros año (gastos de personal de las Administraciones Públicas divididos por número de empleados), han crecido un 2,0% mientras que los sueldos en actividades financieras han caído un 4,9%, un 4,0 en las actividades inmobiliarias, o un 3,5% en el comercio.

Solo una caída de los salarios en 2015 similar a la media de los tres años de Rajoy reduciría la masa salarial total en 13.300 millones adicionales, pero como la del sector público permanecerá constante o subiendo, dadas las nuevas contrataciones de parientes y amigos previstas, *la reducción de la masa salarial en sector privado será del orden de los 16.000 millones, donde seguirán destruyéndose empleos fijos bien remunerados y sustituyéndose por empleos basura*. “Un ejemplo para el mundo”, que diría Cospedal. Y el tercer colectivo de perjudicados 2015 serán los parados sin protección de desempleo, tirados en la cuneta para ser más exactos. El gasto de protección por desempleo baja cada mes. En los diez primeros meses de 2014 este gasto ha bajado en un 18% respecto al mismo periodo 2013. A día de hoy la tasa de cobertura oficial se sitúa en el 57,3%, una salvajada, frente al 69,5% que alcanzaba el aciago día en que el Rajoy ganó las elecciones.

Para 2015 los Presupuestos Generales del Estado recortan en 4.500 millones de euros los gastos en esta partida, lo que significa que unos 400.000 parados más perderán sus prestaciones e irán directamente directamente a la miseria. *En España hay ya 750.000 familias sin ningún tipo de ingresos, y el “año de la recuperación” habrá muchas más*. Respecto a los impuestos los españoles pagarán más y no menos para mantener a la casta y sus dos millones de parásitos, y para que los oligarcas sigan enriqueciéndose a toda máquina, justo lo contrario de lo que afirma el farsante de Rajoy. *La trampa es que los contribuyentes recibirán algo más de dinero en sus nóminas al reducirse las retenciones, un espejismo porque la menor retención tendrán que pagarla con creces en la declaración de renta 2015, porque lo que ganan por los menores tipos lo pierden por la eliminación de deducciones*.

Pero además la mayoría de los impuestos también suben. *El IBI, uno de los que más afecta a las familias, seguirá subiendo sin pausa –en Madrid, donde la inútil de la señora Botella afirmó que lo bajaría, ha subido hasta un 9% este año–. También sube el IVA por la eliminación de la exención en las facturas expedidas por Notarios y Registradores en operaciones financieras y de préstamo, y sobre todo nos robarán en las ventas de pisos, locales y otros activos que constituye el grueso de la riqueza de españoles, y roban porque gravan unas plusvalías inexistente. Y ante esta auténtica tragedia, mientras el falsario de Rajoy y sus secuaces, incluidos Funcas o el Servicio de Estudios del BBVA, afirman que todo va mejor, la única buena noticia es que en mayo más de 100.000 enchufados de lujo del PP, como concejales, puestos de confianza, asesores, grandes culpables todos ellos de la situación, estarán en el paro. No es mucho consuelo, pero es algo.
*


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2014)

Radiografía de una crisis económica diferente a todas las demás - Rankia

*Radiografía de una crisis económica diferente a todas las demás*

¿Qué estabas haciendo en 2002? Probablemente sea la fecha más importante en la historia de nuestra civilización, y una de las más importantes en la historia de la humanidad, aunque probablemente no sea reconocida como tal y no aparezca en los libros de historia. Si hay gente en el futuro que se preocupe por estas cosas, lo más probable es que se pregunten si los que lo vivimos fuimos conscientes de lo que pasaba.


*2002 fue el primer año en la historia de nuestra civilización en que la producción de petróleo fue incapaz de satisfacer la demanda* (ver: La demanda de petróleo, ¿una fuerza imparable?). No porque alguien hubiera cortado el grifo, sino con los grifos completamente abiertos. Por supuesto casi nadie se dio cuenta. Para eso estaba la capacidad de reserva. Tan solo el precio empezó a subir. También se darían cuenta los productores a cargo de la reserva, pero no hay constancia de ninguna declaración al respecto.

Sorprendentemente, dos años después la falta de petróleo no se había solucionado, y la capacidad de reserva se había vaciado. Entonces el petróleo empezó a subir de verdad, alcanzando precios que no se habían visto en casi dos décadas.







La capacidad de reserva de la OPEP (mbpd) fue vaciada entre 2002 y 2004 y permaneció en niveles mínimos hasta el verano de 2008, provocando un shock de precio del petróleo. Fuente WTRG Economics

*Pero lo peor estaba por llegar. En la primavera de 2005 la producción de petróleo dejó de crecer (ver: El pico de petróleo, aquí y ahora). Los que siguen las cifras se dieron cuenta de que los valores de junio, julio, agosto, etc. de petróleo crudo más condensados (la categoría principal de petróleo en las estadísticas) no superaban los valores de mayo. Pero antes de que ellos lo notaran, lo había hecho el mercado. Un sistema de descubrimiento de precios donde los barriles que no llegaban empujaban al alza el precio de los que sí lo hacían, aunque nadie los contara.

¿Por qué faltaba petróleo en el mercado? La respuesta más sencilla es que el petróleo se estaba volviendo más difícil de extraer. Desde 2002 los yacimientos tradicionales producían menos y hacía falta gastar más dinero en mantener la producción, y los nuevos yacimientos eran más caros de explotar, porque ya no quedaban yacimientos baratos. Las compañías gastaban más dinero tratando de incrementar la producción, pero solo conseguían mantenerla a un coste cada vez más elevado. Se había llegado a un límite geológico, el del petróleo barato de extraer. No uno insalvable, pero límite al fin y al cabo, y de una importancia extrema, como veremos. Nadie convocó a la prensa para explicar lo que pasaba, pero los precios subían y subían. La inflación y los tipos de interés iban detrás.
* 
Ahora bien, el crecimiento de la economía depende de un suministro creciente de petróleo barato, y el suministro había dejado de crecer. No solo eso, sino que en la competencia resultante por el petróleo en el mercado, los países en desarrollo ganaban y USA, EU y Japón perdían, con lo que para estos países, no solo no crecía el suministro de petróleo, sino que disminuía (ver: La demanda de petróleo, ¿una fuerza imparable?). En 2005 para este grupo de países llegó su propio pico de petróleo. A partir de entonces su consumo de petróleo empezó a descender. La gente conducía menos, tomaba menos aviones, las empresas producían menos, etc. La crisis económica se volvió inevitable.







Si el petróleo hubiera disparado su precio en ese momento, la crisis se hubiera desatado sin duda, pero al obtener los países en desarrollo suficiente petróleo las tensiones en el mercado no eran muy grandes, y el precio subía de forma manejable. Lo que sucedió fue de hecho peor que una crisis.







El crecimiento económico es dependiente del crecimiento en el consumo de petróleo. Entre 2004 y 2008 se produce uno de los pocos periodos en la historia reciente en la que dicha dependencia se desacopla. Fuente: Our Finite World

Ante la situación de tener que renunciar al crecimiento por falta de petróleo, los países desarrollados hallaron otra forma de que sus economías siguieran creciendo. Aprovechando que la economía había mostrado un sólido crecimiento durante varios años, y que los tipos de interés no eran muy altos, *los países desarrollados empezaron a cargarse de deuda*.







Evolución de la deuda y el PIB del G7. Entre el 2002 y el 2008 se produce un incremento fortísimo de la deuda que permite un ligero crecimiento del PIB, desacoplando crecimiento y consumo de petróleo a base de traer riqueza del futuro al presente. Fuente: Deutsche Bank a través de Zerohedge.

No está claro para mí si el incremento de la deuda fue una decisión consciente, o un mecanismo de compensación, pero indudablemente la desrregulación que había tenido lugar para financiar la globalización, y la desidia de los supervisores, dieron lugar a una burbuja de crédito como no se había visto en mucho tiempo. La deuda tiene el efecto de impulsar el crecimiento del PIB incluso cuando el suministro de petróleo cae. Es prosperidad traída del futuro a costa de empeorarlo. Una burbuja de deuda tiene también el efecto de crear burbujas de activos, que en algunos países como el nuestro tomaron la forma de burbujas inmobiliarias.

*Pero en 2008 la escasez de petróleo duraba ya seis años. La tendencia alcista del precio era impecable, e impulsado por la especulación el precio del petróleo finalmente se disparó. Era tarde para que la crisis sirviera para limpiar el sistema. Había demasiada deuda, y un suministro de petróleo que no crecía. En esas condiciones la crisis podía no solo ser devastadora, sino también definitiva. Sin petróleo barato y abundante podría no haber recuperación posterior. Los mismos supervisores que le habían fallado al mundo al permitir un crecimiento desmesurado y ponzoñoso de la deuda, tomaron la decisión de avalar y comprar ingentes cantidades de deuda, rescatar bancos insolventes y crear cuanto dinero fuera necesario para sostener el sistema financiero.

Es en este momento cuando mucha gente se hace consciente de la crisis, pero no de sus causas. Algún presidente poco preparado o poco sincero, que ignora lo que pasa en su propia casa, incluso se atreve a decir que la crisis es consecuencia de las hipotecas basura de USA, y que a nosotros no nos afecta porque lo hemos hecho todo muy bien.

La causa del exceso de deuda es la falta de petróleo que la hizo necesaria. No se podía permitir que la falta de petróleo hundiera el PIB, así que se alimentó con crédito. La causa inmediata de la crisis también es la falta de petróleo. Su alto precio hizo subir los tipos de interés provocando la insostenibilidad de la deuda y disparando los impagos. La causa de que la crisis siga seis años más tarde es que no ha vuelto a haber petróleo barato abundante (a los $30/b a precio constante que estuvo entre 1985-2004). La causa de que la crisis puede no terminar nunca es que puede que no vuelva a haberlo, excepto en momentos puntuales cuando se hunda la demanda, es decir momentos de más crisis.

La caída del precio del petróleo en el 2008 fue muy breve, dado que la crisis solo afectó a los países desarrollados. La demanda y los precios se recuperaron en seis meses. Lo curioso es que la situación seguía siendo la misma que antes de la crisis. A los países desarrollados les seguía faltando cada vez más petróleo y engañaban al crecimiento con cantidades crecientes de deuda. Solo cambiaba el deudor, en esta ocasión los estados. Pero sin crecimiento real los deudores pronto se vuelven insolventes, y en 2010 se desata una crisis de deuda seguida en 2011 de una nueva recesión en Europa y Japón. Con los estados insolventes, toman el relevo los bancos centrales, que teóricamente no pueden quebrar, pero sí destruir la moneda.

Mientras en 2010 los altos precios del petróleo producen un renovado interés en Norteamérica por el petróleo de esquistos y las arenas bituminosas. En USA la industria del gas dedicada a la fractura, que no ha conseguido aún flujo de caja positivo debido a los bajos precios del gas, se recicla en un tiempo extraordinariamente breve en extraer petróleo de esquistos, aplicando el conocimiento adquirido. La industria del bitumen canadiense, lentamente y con esfuerzo e inversiones, va subiendo la producción del caro y difícil de procesar petróleo de bitumen, impulsada por la bonanza de precios.*







La industria del petróleo americano responde a los precios del petróleo. Entre 2005 y 2009 incrementa el número de estructuras de perforación de petróleo. Tras la crisis, ante los altos precios sostenidos, recicla buena parte de las estructuras de gas al petróleo, dando lugar al boom del esquisto. Fuente: Energy Matters. Datos: Baker Hughes

*En 2011, tras más de 2 años de precios muy elevados, por encima de $100/b la mayor parte del tiempo, y nueve años después de que empezara la escasez, el petróleo vuelve a fluir. Oriente Medio por fin ha conseguido elevar su producción y Norteamérica aporta un 4% más al petróleo mundial (para ello requiere el 20% de la inversión mundial). Pero se trata de un petróleo muy caro, sostenible solo con elevados precios. Ese petróleo no alivia a Europa y Japón que no pueden permitírselo, y tampoco ayuda a China e India, que empiezan a dar muestras de reducir su crecimiento, pero ese petróleo es crucial para evitar un nuevo shock cuando la producción se desploma en Libia por la guerra y cae en Irán por las sanciones. A pesar de tales eventos el precio se sostiene.

Pero la situación es terrible. Un petróleo a $110/b puede parecerles bien a los productores, pero asfixia a los países desarrollados y aprieta el cuello a los países en desarrollo. Ahora que hay suficiente petróleo, el mundo no puede pagarlo. En 2014 la situación deja de sostenerse. Cede la demanda. Japón entra de nuevo en recesión, acompañado por Italia, mientras Europa no crece y China e India crecen menos que en los últimos 5 años. El precio del petróleo se hunde, de momento hasta por debajo de los $60/b. Podría ser el comienzo de una nueva recesión global, o podría ser que los bajos precios estimulen la demanda, especialmente de China e India, para las que ese precio es más que aceptable. No hay forma de saberlo. ¿Aguantaría el mundo otra recesión con los niveles de endeudamiento actuales sin sufrir una catástrofe monetaria? Hay mucho nerviosismo entre los líderes. Todos quieren evitar la recesión por si acaso y parecen dispuestos a imprimir para estimular, pero si las crisis pudieran evitarse imprimiendo dinero, hace ya mucho tiempo que no existirían las crisis.
* 
Cuando alguien os diga que las causas de la Gran Recesión son éstas o aquellas, que si la deuda, que si la desrregulación financiera, que si las hipotecas basura, que si la burbuja inmobiliaria, que si el riesgo crediticio, etc, etc, ahora sabéis la realidad. Todos esos son factores secundarios que han respondido a una causa primera que es la falta de petróleo barato suficiente para seguir creciendo, situación que se produce a partir de 2002. La deuda fue la "solución" que se encontró para seguir creciendo cuando la falta de petróleo empezó a limitar el crecimiento del mundo desarrollado. Por eso deuda y falta de petróleo van de la mano afectando solo a Occidente entre 2002 y 2008 y por eso la crisis afectó primariamente a Occidente. Por eso la crisis no ha podido resolverse, porque su causa primera sigue existiendo: no hay petróleo barato abundante. Por eso la crisis no se va a resolver: no va a volver a haber petróleo barato abundante. Ya no podemos ni podremos pagar el coste real del petróleo y crecer al mismo tiempo. Podremos pagar el precio cuando éste sea tan bajo que dañe a los productores, que se ven obligados a venderlo, pero reducirán su producción agravando las perspectivas futuras. Cuando ellos puedan venderlo a un precio adecuado a sus gastos nosotros nos hundiremos en la crisis. Además cada año el coste real del petróleo se va a ver incrementado significativamente a juzgar por el continuo incremento de los gastos de exploración y producción de las petroleras. Puede que para 2016 las petroleras necesiten un precio de $140/b. Es una mala situación y empeora año a año. El pico de petróleo ha llegado y el aspecto que tiene no era el que esperaba la mayoría de la gente. La crisis ha llegado para quedarse, y ningún partido, ningún líder ni ninguna política pueden cambiar lo que la física, la geología y la termodinámica han dictado para nosotros. Con esa troika no hay negociación que valga.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2014)

Esa prosperidad usana ...








*2.5 –* Researchers have discovered that characters in cartoons for children are 2.5 times more likely to die than characters in adult dramas. But as long as those characters look cute and make funny noises it must be okay.

*$4.20 –* The price of ground beef just hit a brand new record high of $4.20 a pound. Exactly 10 years ago, it was just $2.21 a pound. What do you think Clara Peller would say about this?

*19.8 percent –* This holiday season, nearly 20 percent of all American families are on food stamps. But since the stock market is soaring, most of the rest of the country doesn’t seem to care.

*$20 –* If you want to “lock down that new man for Christmas”, you can buy a positive pregnancy test on Craigslist for just 20 dollars.

*29.0 years –* The average age when a man in America first gets married has reached an all-time high of 29.0 years. Thus the need for the fake pregnancy tests.

*31.1 percent –* An astounding 31.1 percent of all U.S. young adults in the 18 to 34-year-old age bracket are currently living with their parents. But the good news is that demand for tacky basement decor is at an all-time high.

*33 percent –* According to the Wall Street Journal, close to one-third of all Americans have a file in the FBI’s master criminal database.

*34.6 percent –* According to the CDC, 34.6 percent of all men in America officially meet the criteria for being obese.

*36 –* At this point only 36 percent of the U.S. population can name all three branches of government.

*43 –* The new EPA regulations issued while Barack Obama has been president are 43 times as long as the entire Bible.

*45 percent –* One survey discovered that 45 percent of all Americans “dread” the Christmas season.

*48 percent –* Only 48 percent of Americans can immediately come up with $400 in emergency cash without borrowing it or selling something.

*50 –* An MIT research scientist is warning that if current trends continue 50 percent of all children in America will be autistic by the year 2025.

*50 percent –* Half of all college graduates in America are still financially dependent on their parents when they are two years out of college.

*52 percent –* According to a survey that was conducted earlier this year, 52 percent of all Americans cannot even afford the house that they are currently living in right now.

*54 percent –* For the first time ever, more than half of all U.S. doctors support the legalization of assisted suicide.

*57 percent –* A recent NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll found that 57 percent of all Americans consider race relations in America to be “bad”. That is the worst number in 20 years.

*59 percent –* One very disturbing recent poll discovered that 59 percent of Americans are in favor of torturing our prisoners.

*60 percent –* In the United States today, 60 percent of all bachelor’s degrees are earned by women.

*64 percent –* It would be a great understatement to say that pornography is popular with men in America. This is true even among men that are supposed to be religious. For example, one survey discovered that 64 percent of all Christian men ages 31 to 49 look at porn at least monthly.

*65 percent –* One shocking new poll found that 65 percent of Americans believe that the government is “broken”. The shocking part of the survey was that it was only 65 percent.

*65 percent –* According to a Census Bureau report that was released in December, 65 percent of all children in America are living in a home that receives some form of aid from the federal government.

*70 percent –* Right now, about 70 percent of all government spending goes toward dependence-creating programs.

*78 percent –* According to a Pew Research Center study that was released earlier this year, 78 percent of U.S. women “want a spouse with a steady job”. Apparently the other 22 percent want an unemployed bum that stays home all day playing video games.

*85 percent –* 85 percent of all artificial Christmas trees are now made in China, and there is a rumor that Santa and his elves are considering a permanent move to the Chinese city of Shenzhen.

*1979 –* The United States has become the nation of the “permanent emergency”. In fact, there has been at least one “state of emergency” in effect in this country since 1979.

*7,500 –* The worldwide Ebola death toll has surpassed 7,500 for the first time, but most Americans seem to believe that the crisis is over. The truth is that it may just be beginning.

*20,000 –* Right now McDonald’s has 14,267 locations in the United States, but payday lenders have more than 20,000.

*$30,000 –* According to the Social Security Administration, 52 percent of all American workers made less than $30,000 last year.

*80,000 –* Back in 1980, there were only about 3,000 SWAT raids conducted in the United States. But today, there are more than 80,000 SWAT raids per year in this country.

*100,000 –* It is estimated that there are at least 100,000 underage sex workers in the United States. In case you were wondering, yes that means that we are a very sick nation.

*$1,000,000 –* We are supposed to be a government “of the people, by the people and for the people”, but at this point more than half the members of Congress are millionaires.

*1,400,000 –* Thanks in large part to unchecked illegal immigration, there are now 1.4 million members of criminal gangs living in our cities.

*2,400,000 –* There are currently more than 2.4 million people behind bars in America, and since 1980 the number of people incarcerated in our prisons has quadrupled.

*2,500,000 –* According to the National Center on Family Homelessness, there are now 2.5 million homeless children in the United States.

*4,000,000 –* Right now there are more than 4 million adult websites on the Internet, and they get more traffic than Netflix, Amazon and Twitter combined.

*9,700,000 –* Almost 10 million more Americans have enrolled in Medicaid since Obamacare first launched.

*15,000,000 –* More than 15 million Americans have cosmetic procedures done each year, and Christmas is the busiest season of the year for plastic surgeons.

*30,000,000 –* In America today, more than 30 million Americans are taking antidepressants. And keep in mind that antidepressants are only one class of pharmaceutical drug. Overall, nearly 70 percent of all Americans are currently on at least one prescription drug according to the Mayo Clinic.

*$40,000,000 –* More than 40 million dollars has been spent just on vacations for Barack Obama and his family since he has been in the White House.

*49,000,000 –* An astounding 49 million Americans are considered to be facing food insecurity at this point.

*110,000,000 –* Approximately one-third of the entire population of the United States (110 million people) currently has a sexually transmitted disease according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

*156,600,000 –* The population of Bangladesh (156,600,000) is actually larger than the population of Russia (143,500,00). But nobody is scared of Bangladesh.

*3,000,000,000 –* For the first time ever, there are now more than 3 billion people on the Internet around the globe. I don’t know if that is a good thing or a bad thing.

*$600,000,000,000 –* Americans will spend more than 600 billion dollars this Christmas season. That is an amount of money greater than the entire GDP of Sweden.

*$1,200,000,000,000 –* Student loan debt has hit a grand total of 1.2 trillion dollars in the United States. That number has grown by about 84 percent just since 2008.

*$2,000,000,000,000 –* The war in Iraq cost U.S. taxpayers more than 2 trillion dollars, but now a radical jihadist terror organization known as ISIS controls nearly a third of the entire country.

*5,000,000,000,000 –* There are now 5 trillion little pieces of plastic floating around in the oceans of the world, and lots more plastic is being dumped into our oceans every single day.

*$18,031,021,541,347.52 –* The current size of the U.S. national debt. It increased by more than a trillion dollars during the fiscal year that ended a few months ago, and it is on pace to approximately double during Obama’s eight years in the White House.

*$40,000,000,000,000 –* There are five “too big to fail” banks in the United States that each have more than 40 TRILLION dollars worth of exposure to derivatives. This is a “sword of Damocles” that could destroy our financial system and our entire economy at any time. Let’s just hope that it does not happen in 2015.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2014)

Boom & Bust Alert: The Great Crash is Coming - Dent Research

*The Great Crash is Coming
*

My Forecast for the Second Half of 2014

Back in January, I welcomed you to the precipice of the greatest market collapse since the Great Depression. The major change in this Mid-Year Forecast is simply one of timing. *The peak and bubble-burst scenario has been pushed out a few months. But make no mistake: we stand on the eve of destruction*. This giant government-driven bubble will just keep edging up until it pops.

With ultra-low short- and long-term interest rates, the Fed has given investors little choice. Commodity prices and gold have been plunging since 2011 and bond prices have been on the wane since late 2012, so there is nowhere left for investors to run except to stocks.

Simply put: *this market bubble will continue to inflate to the point of collapse*. As a rule, bubbles don’t correct. They burst. I hope you will have followed our advice and prepared yourself.

Investors have come to the near-unanimous belief that the Fed will simply intervene, as they have done with misguided strategies like those prolonged bouts of QE, and prevent stocks from falling more than 10% or so. That belief has pushed investors to continue to pour incremental cash into stocks — and they will continue to do so until it is too late. Belief in the power of the government to ride to the rescue of the economy and stock markets is a very dangerous assumption.

*Government is Not the Key Long-Term Economic Driver
*
My work shows the government is not the key driver of the economy in the long term. What really matters are the predictable things people do in mass numbers. In other words:

*Obviously, central banks and governments can have a major impact in the short term, as has been proven by the widespread practice of unprecedented money-printing and fiscal deficits. But this is a strategy that can’t work forever*. Although it has worked for five years now, longer than I would have ever thought possible, its days are numbered.

However, in terms of forecasting the timing of the collapse, this is the new wild card in the economy — an unprecedented monetary experiment by governments around the world, all of which are totally committed to not letting the great- est bubble in history burst. Now these governments are like addicts, taking more and more of a drug to keep from coming down to reality.

*History is our teacher. Since the early 1950s, there has only been one bull market out of 11 that has lasted longer than five years and a few months. That’s just where we are now. The only longer bull market occurred between late 1990 and early 2000, and that had the greatest combination of demographic, technology and geopolitical trends among its drivers. That kind of confluence will not happen again for decades*.

*This current bubble is extreme and 100% the result of unprecedented artificial stimulus from the government*. Economic stimulus is often like strong coffee, in a financial sense. But in these extreme times, it is more akin to cocaine or crack. In other words, the higher the high, the harder the landing. Smart people understand you don’t get something for nothing. At the same time, the vast majority out there will fall for every something-for-nothing miracle cure going.

*Economic stimulus, in the form of QE, is a super- potent and highly dangerous financial drug that has prolonged a market bubble that should have popped long ago. There can be no soft landing*. As I have continued to say here in Boom & Bust and in the media: if it looks like a bubble, walks like a bubble and quacks like a bubble… it is a bubble.

Bubbles don’t correct or have soft landings — they burst. And a bubble of this magnitude will burst spectacularly! Very few economists or analysts believe that another major crash lies ahead, even though we’ve had two of them since 2000 — and they didn’t expect those either. History has taught them nothing, it seems.

*Bubbles Don’t Last Forever
*
Just as each bubble has taken the markets to higher highs, each crash has taken us to lower lows. With major stock markets now at record highs and the current bubble as steep as the giant bubble that ended with the dot-com collapse of early 2000, how could anyone fail to see the major crash that lies ahead? As a matter of fact, we now have much higher percentage gains than those that occurred during the last bubble that began in late 2002 to end with the Great Recession.

*Since Japan’s bubble burst in late 1989, every bull market there has been unable to run more than four or five years on artificial stimulus before the markets crash again*. Is anyone getting the message yet: *Bubbles don’t last forever!* It’s frustrating, because we know this so-called “recovery” and bull market is artificial. It is no more than a last gasp of desperation designed to keep the greatest bubble in modern history going forever — which is by definition is simply not possible.

You may remember I have likened economic bubbles to orgasms. This self-destructive strategy of keeping the bubble going is similar to claiming that an orgasm can be kept forever. And while there are certainly some champions in this realm, no orgasm can go on forever. Despite warning about the demise of this final bubble which has been inflated in the wake of numerous bubbles since 1995 — I have not yet given the “sell” signal. The technical indicators — which rule in the short term, more than longer-term fundamentals and cycles — have not yet given me a clear “sell” sign.

*Some indicators already say the market is peaking; others clearly indicate that this bull market is aging fast*. At the same time, the pundits out there still deny the bubble and claim we are in the early stages of a bull market. I call these pundits “the denial people” — and, as we well know, denial goes only so far.

*I expect this global bubble in stocks to burst in a matter of weeks or months — but I also expect stocks and real estate to burst again and again, harder and harder, over the next six years. If I’m wrong, I will quit my profession and become a limo driver in Australia*.

*The Big Question is When
*
In my January Forecast, I expected the top — and subsequent crash — to come between January and May. I now expect the burst to begin between late June and the end of August, but even that is not certain, given the strange nature of these markets.

Classic indicators don’t do the job they once did. However, as I stated in my update last month, I don’t trust them any more, because we are caught up in a fully manipulated and artificially driven recovery and bubble. Our two best economic leading indicators simply stopped working after 2008 — ECRI and the Weekly Leading Index. Now, these are merely coincident indicators in the midst of an artificial recovery. They no longer reflect the normal consumer and business dynamics of investment, hiring and borrowing that occur in a real recovery.

Lowry’s Research, the oldest and one of the best technical investment advisories, has a proprietary measure of buying power and selling pressure, and right now these signals are mixed. Normally, buying power in a market is rising strongly. But at a major top, the final rally will see buying power weak or flat. More importantly, selling pressure will rise substantially, which shows that the smart money is exiting, while the last of the dumb money piles in.

In the recent rally — from the early February lows buying pressure has indeed been flat and very weak. But selling pressure is also flat, while it should be ris- ing, unlike the last rally in 2007 and previous tops. That could simply mean the smart money does not see the downside risk now that the Fed and central banks around the world are committed to propping up the economy with stimulus and making sure the stock market doesn’t correct too much.

Hence, this indicator, which called the last two major tops, may have been perverted like our leading indicators and many others by so much artificial stimulus. Yet, in spite of the mixed signals, the warning signs are increasing, not least of which is the underperformance of small cap stocks and the Nasdaq against the broader large cap stock indices, like the Dow and S&P 500. This alone suggests that the smart money is already beginning to exit and the dumb money is pouring in.

Another classic indicator of a major top is when the advance-decline line fails to rise to new highs when stocks rise. This is because investors typically become more selective and lean more toward blue chips in the late stages of a bull market. But this did not occur in the recent rally and the new high of June 20. Instead, the Russell 2000, which is the best index for more- volatile, small cap stocks saw an 11% correction into early February vs. a 6% correction on the S&P 500, while the large caps made marginal new highs in June.

The volatility index on the Russell 2000 has shown a pattern very similar to early 2000, when stocks failed to hit lower levels of volatility during peak highs. This strongly suggests small cap stocks have already peaked, so it won’t be long before a large-cap peak follows.

It also looks like another case of divergence. But not to the same degree as in the past — because investors still feel “the Fed has their back.” So maybe, this time, we won’t see a major divergence in the advance/decline line. But small caps are underperforming, which is a clear sign of an aging bull market







Other classic indicators, such as margin debt, which are now at substantial new highs over 2000 and 2007, stock investor leverage and investment advisor senti- ment clearly show signs of a top. IPOs with negative earnings are up at 83%, compared with the all-time peak of 84% in January 2000. At the same time, trading volume is falling as stock prices climb to new highs. And the number of stocks at 52-week highs has been falling since May of 2013. And just look at this measure of investor leverage in the chart below, which shows much greater extremes than the 2007 top.

In past issues, I have shown how our current market environment — between 2009 and 2014 — contains every characteristic of a bubble, despite the claims of naysayers and deniers. In fact, mathematically plot- ted, this our current market environment lays almost exactly over a theoretical bubble progression and re- veals close similarities with the massive Dow bubble of November 1994 to January 2000. That was the biggest bubble since 1925 to 1929 which preceded the stock market crash, triggering the Great Depression. Any analyst who says that was not a bubble should be shot!

I have also presented many charts showing peak- ing progressions with linear channels for the Dow and S&P 500. This shows how predictably stocks are rising and they keep gravitating toward the upper end of the channels, which is typical bubble-like activity. The current trend is for stocks to keep edging up at about 1% per month — nothing like the more exponential gains in 2013.

The most critical overall chart is the logarithmic chart of the S&P 500 ahead. This shows a rising wedge pattern that is almost always terminal for a bull market







Logarithmic charts simply take exponential trends and make them linear, so we can better understand them. Humans tend to think in linear ways, as op- posed to exponential, which is precisely why humans are such bad forecasters.

This chart shows a trend that has to terminate at some point pretty soon, because the lower trend line is rising faster than the upper one. Since November, we have been edging up the upper trend line and we were right at the top on June 24 when the market hit at 1,968. If it were to break clearly above the upper trend line and then fall back down below, that would be a greater sign that a final top has been struck.

The best thing about the chart is that we get a crystal clear sell signal if we break below the bottom trend line. In early to mid-July, that bottom trend line break point will be around 1,800 and rising slightly after that. That break will tell us the bull market and bubble is over. If we keep edging up into late August, the tar- get will be around 2,000.

Meanwhile, the Dow is moving into the very top of its logarithmic Megaphone Pattern, as the chart below reveals. This is the most ominous chart pattern, given the bubble-like nature of the markets since late 1994.

This megaphone pattern is not a certainty, as no technical analysis has certainty. But to me, it is the most likely pattern to occur and is similar to the pattern of higher highs that were seen in 1965, 1968 and 1972, when the last long-term generational boom topped







*This chart would project a Dow high near or just above 17,000 in the near term, but then a larger crash to somewhere between 5,500 to 6,000 by late 2016 or so. Since my four key economic indicators do not bottom together until late 2019 or early 2020, we are likely to see lower lows in the 3,300 to 3,800 levels to erase the stock bubble began in late 1994 at 3,800*. The media, economists and stock analysts just don’t want to hear this — but they can’t handle the truth. How could anyone observe this ominous and very obvious pattern and not at least see the possibility of a crash ahead?

There is overwhelming evidence that the current bub- ble is ready to burst and I predict that pop is most likely to occur before the end of August, when the S&P 500 is projected to hit 2,000!

*Warnings From Cycles
*
On June 6, I warned investors in traditional 401(k) retirement accounts and investment plans to stat prun- ing, because the gains they would get above the early- June high would only be 2% to 3% above the top trend-line of around 2,000 by late August.

And holding out for such minor gains, when we could be in for correction of 3% to 8% or more or even see a flash crash would not be prudent.
In a recent video discussion with Robert Prechter of Elliott Wave International, he said that he expects a strong initial crash after this peak. He also noted that this market has been persistently stimulated high with fewer corrections to rebalance it. I agree with Bob. The first downturn, when it happens, could be surprising and come from an event that causes investors to lose faith in the Fed and central banks.

The best cycle analyst I work with is Andy Pancholi at Cycles Analysis in London. Andy sees major turning points in mid-to late August. Investors in traditional plans can progressively sell as we climb up this upper trend line into mid-August. But if we break below the bottom trend-line, you’d better sell faster.

*More Updated Forecasts*

Bonds Yields Will Rise: In my January Forecast issue, I noted that Treasury bond yields would rise to- ward 3.7% or so into late 2014. This forecast still looks on track, but likely months ahead, especially if yields begin rising by late June or early July. This comes from my long-standing 10-year Treasury bond yield channel that has been in effect since late 1989. Bond yields have fallen with oscillations that have been very predictable at their extremes, as the following chart shows.

Yields last hit near the bottom of this channel in late 2012 at 1.38%, but then rebounded to just over 3%. They have since fallen back a little with the predictions of slower growth. But the Fed’s QE tapering only puts pressure to the higher side of yields, as the central bank buys less and the bond price falls in value with higher yields







In addition, our short-term inflation indicator with growing workforce growth over the past few years also suggests we may get some minor late-stage inflation pressures, in spite of a slowing economy. That is the worst of all scenarios for the Fed. If the economy is slowing and inflation is edging up, it is harder to argue for further stimulus.

Furthermore, the Fed doesn’t want to look wishy- washy by keep flip-flopping on policies. So it will likely wait for greater signs of a slowdown — and that could take months. Based on my seven-quarter stimulus cycle, I predict the economy will slow into the third quarter of 2014. The Fed has already slashed its annual forecast from 2.9% to 2.2%, reflecting the extra distance the economy has had to climb after the impact of the cold weather in the first quarter, now estimated at a dreary minus 2.9%.

In other words, I don’t see the Fed reversing its policies of tapering until at least early fall and then it could be too late to stem the decline.
Inflation has also been edging back up. The consumer price index climbed more than 2% from a year ago in May. If inflation rises back toward 3%, Treasury yields will likely bounce up again. Inflation is a lagging indicator and most often rises into the early stages of the next recession.

I still see bond yields rising toward that 3.6% level over the next several months. But this upward trend will only precipitate a downturn that is already predestined. If they start falling more dramatically ahead that is an indicator of a more rapidly approaching recession.

If the economy is stronger than expected ahead for a short period, yields will rise as well and help choke off the rally in stocks and housing.

The Fed is checkmated by slowing growth and rising inflation, and it is helpless if geopolitical events get out of its control. For example China’s bubble could start to burst. There are already clear signs of this. The German economy may also start to slow, because of internal demographic trends, which I expect to continue falling dramatically for the next eight years.

We also expect to see continued slowing in the U.S. real estate recovery that has been largely driven by speculation, as opposed to real buyers and sellers. I have been forecasting that gold would rally after its surprising fall starting in early 2013. I expected the precious yellow metal to rally as high as $1,430 or so before collapsing to $700 or so by late 2016. But it looks like I may have been too optimistic.

Gold Will Continue to Tumble: Gold rallied to $1,380 in mid-March, but has since fallen back to $1,240, because of the improving economy and outlook. The precious yellow metal is also trading as a kind of mirror image to stocks, as it normally does without Fed stimulus, which tends to drive up all risk-on assets.

This happens because of higher flows of speculation funds from banks that have fewer lending customers, thanks to a highly indebted economy







Look at the updated chart above and see the new potential triangle pattern of highs and lows since early 2013.

In this pattern we see lower highs and higher lows. I warned on June 19 in Boom & Bust and on June 20 in Economy & Markets that gold was likely to fail again, as the precious metal saw a death cross involving the 50-day moving average crossing below the 200-day. But gold got a rare reversal, of that death cross, which means it is now trading in a very tricky and confusing pattern — a dangerous sign.

In this updated gold chart, the most likely scenario is a rally back to around $1,350 and then another crash, especially once the bottom trend line is broken somewhere around $1,260. I still see gold collapsing next to around $700 by late 2016 and early 2017.

If gold can break much above $1,350, it’s a different ball game with $1,430 as the next resistance level. But given that gold keeps disappointing, that scenario is looking less likely. All things considered, I no longer believe it is worth the risk of holding out for higher prices on gold, especially if we do see $1,350. I have already recommended selling around $1,280.







Oil — The Signals Point Downward: The price of oil is the hardest to predict, because the market is politically sensitive to sudden events. I have been forecast- ing that oil would ultimately decline in the years ahead toward $10 to $20 a barrel, but only after it breaks out of the sideways trend it has been in since April 2011. It could still break up toward $113 or $114, or even a bit higher, as tensions continue to mount in Iraq, Iran, Syria and Ukraine. *But if it breaks much below $80, the fall will likely be hard*. See the updated chart on oil above.

Meanwhile, my Geopolitical Cycle sees worsening global trends, especially in places like the Middle East into at least late 2019. This could push oil prices up at times. But falling commodity prices on the 30-year commodity cycle and slowing economic trends predict falling prices over the next six-plus years.

This is not a market I recommend trading, because it is too volatile and too political. But oil prices do have an out sized impact on developed country economies, compared with other commodities, which also point down for the next six to 10 years, despite recent rallies.

*Final Word
*
After reviewing the markets and all of my cycles on June 28, I now think there is a higher chance the markets actually peaked on June 24 when the S&P 500 hit 1,968. And on June 20 when the Dow hit 16,978, very close to my long-standing 17,000 target. It’s hard to call the top of any bubble, especially an artificially- manipulated one, but this looks like the best time to sell stocks in passive 401(k) and investment allocation.

A break below 16,700 on the Dow or 1,945 on the S&P 500 would further confirm a potential top. The alternative scenario is that we keep edging up toward 2,000 on the S&P 500 and peak by late August, but my cycles suggest a mini-crash into late summer or fall so I don’t like playing for that extra 2%. If we get a break much below 1,800 on the S&P 500, this bubble and bull market is over. *My target is still 5,500 to 6,000 on the Dow by late 2016 — a significant fall from its near 17,000 today — and near 600 on the S&P 500, down from today’s near 2,000 mark. Moreover, the crash is likely to see a first wave down into early 2015, around March or so, a strong rebound into late 2017 or early 2018, and then another crash and wave down into late 2019/early 2020.*


----------



## Debunker (26 Dic 2014)

haces una lectura de que la crisis es culpa del PP, de la corrupción, del despilfarro etc. 

En segunda lectura traída de los anglosajones, la culpa es del petróleo, los, mercados etc.

Yo lo tengo muy claro, la corrupción en España no es ni más ni menos, yo diría que menos, que la que existe en muchos países de nuestro entorno y no digamos del mundo anglosajón, solo que aquí nos hemos dedicado a vociferar nuestra corrupción y nuestra percepción de la corrupción es el no va más, el despilfarro (aeropuertos y monumentos innecesarios, costosos y sin utilidad) lo hicieron los políticos pero el no va más del despilfarro son los miles y miles de proyectos que quedaron inutilizados según apareció la crisis, son como hongos por toda la geografía española, eso fue la población empresarial pero población como también fue población la que se hipotecó sin poder pagar y se endeudo para caprichos que tampoco podía pagar, de la crisis somos culpables todos y en políticos el gran culpable es ZP que dejó a España en quiebra total.

Los españoles votaron por mayoría al PP porque recordaban que ya les sacó de otra crisis muy dura, las de los 90,s, pero esta crisis es diferente y no hay magia ni políticas económicas que la solucione, esta crisis es real porque se asienta en los recursos que mantienen la economía, el PIB sube en última instancia a base del uso de recursos naturales y no podemos seguir creciendo infinitamente porque los recursos no son infinitos y hemos llegado al punto que si devoramos recursos no quedará nada o muy poco, para el mañana inmediato, el petróleo es un problema que no va a solucionar los coches electricos ni los paneles solares, la agricultura, un valor indiscutible, ha conseguido con la tecnología alimentarnos a todos con abundancia (excepto en el tercer mundo) pero las tierras cultivables se está perdiendo a pasos agigantados mientras destrozamos los sistemas ecológicos y gastamos agua dulce como sino hubiera mañana, la cual también escasea, la destrucción y agotamiento de recursos hídricos es un hecho en todo el mundo y en España desaparecen acuíferos subterráneos a go-gó,.

Algunos problemas actuales[editar]
Contaminación por desechos orgánicos
Contaminación por nitrógeno y fósforomagnesio en ríos, lagos y aguas subterráneas.
Contaminación por residuos de pesticidas del suelo, agua y aire.
Causar desequilibrios en la biota por el uso indiscriminado de pesticidas.
Erosión del terreno.
Agotamiento de minerales del suelo.
Salinización del suelo en zonas secas.
Competencia entre los agrocombustibles y la alimentación.
Muchos de estos problemas van agotando y desertizando el suelo, obligando a abandonar unos terrenos para arar otros nuevos que, a su vez, se agotan, creando un círculo vicioso que va destruyendo el entorno. Un ejemplo claro es la progresiva deforestación de la selva del Amazonas.

Son cientos los recursos que están tocando su cenit, así que esta crisis está para quedarse y muchos en España pretenden solucionarla con políticas del siglo XIX, será nuestra puntilla.


----------



## Taluek (26 Dic 2014)

Hasta la consución de la deuda, pasarán decenios. De mientras, Las huestes de mediocridad hispanistaní, arderán en fuego secular y purificador.

No hay vuelta atrás, el año que comienza sólo será el primero de muchos. ::::




bertok dijo:


> *Felices Fiestas y Próspero 2015*, para algunos
> 
> Lo único bueno de 2014 es que será mejor que 2015 - Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



bertok dijo:


> Boom & Bust Alert: The Great Crash is Coming - Dent Research
> 
> *The Great Crash is Coming
> *
> ...



Totally agree ::::


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (28 Dic 2014)

Amijo Bertok, que tal va el precio sano del petróleo?. 
Así upeo tu gran hilo. Un saludo, y feliz año.


----------



## Taluek (28 Dic 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Del respetable _The Guardian_: *Why ‘life will go on’ thesis about global economy might not pass muster in 2015*
> 
> Russia is in crisis. There are concerns about the eurozone. Japan is struggling to emerge from stagnation. Booming stock markets seem divorced from economic reality. The Anglo-Saxon economies are outpacing the other developed economies of the west.
> 
> ...



En cuanto se reduzca la dosis de dronja de los BC, la economía petará incapaz de evolucionar al alza. 

Obvia decir que se ha ANIQUILADO LA CLASE MEDIA y que casi todo el empleo generado es infrapagado y a tiempo parcial.

Mucha gente ya vive por debajo del umbral de pobreza, sus manos se alzarán huesudas y hambrientas, más pronto que tarde.

El catacrock va a ser real, sádico e inminente.

No verán llegar el cuchillo que atravesará sus avariciosos corazones. ::::


----------



## carlos heras (28 Dic 2014)

A ver la proxima que se rompe.


----------



## elpatatero (28 Dic 2014)

Han vendido el pais por un plato de panga! http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/l...-economico-estara-llegando-su-fin/28/12/2014/


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Han vendido el pais por un plato de panga! Los 7 signos críticos de que nuestro sistema financiero y económico estará llegando a su fin



El concepto mileurista comenzó siendo un soporte y ahora es una utopía para millones de personas.

La panga será el plato principal en la nochebuena del 2022 en España.

Al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2014)




----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2014)

¿Qué hago con mis ahorros? – Economía Directa 24-12-2014


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (29 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Qué hago con mis ahorros? – Economía Directa 24-12-2014



Invertir en tierras de cultivo tal vez????


----------



## sirpask (30 Dic 2014)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Invertir en tierras de cultivo tal vez????



Pero ojo, que si no las cultivas, te las pueden expropiar y no hay color político para esto.


----------



## Kennedy (30 Dic 2014)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Lo de harry dent no parece tener todo el sentido. Según ese analisis todo caerá !respecto al dolar! Oro incluido. De manera que, a medida que colapsa la civilización occidental, su moneda, el dolar, se hará cada vez más fuerte. No tiene sentido. No todo puede caer respecto de todo. Incluso en el caso en que todas las empresas colapsaran y se dejasen de fabricar cosas, no todo caería. El dólar seria el que caería, via hiperinflación. Muchos dólares para pocas cosas, pues mas dólares por la misma cosa. No es plausible en ese escenario que las materias primas se desplomen también, lo que lleva a contradicción al escenario de ese señor, que jamás tiene en cuenta que hay vida fuera de occidente.




No el oro, sino el papel oro.
Muchos van a preferir dólares a promesas de un oro que no existe.


----------



## Taluek (30 Dic 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El concepto mileurista comenzó siendo un soporte y ahora es una utopía para millones de personas.
> 
> La panga será el plato principal en la nochebuena del 2022 en España.
> 
> Al tiempo.




mejor que el ladrillo sin aliñar que nos hemos comido antes ::::


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2014)

Genial

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q3qGvTPD7o


----------



## El Promotor (31 Dic 2014)

Triple catacrock para despedir el año...

*EEUU crece 5% anualizado

El Down Jones supera los 18000 por primera vez en la historia*

*El mundo se inunda de petróleo: EEUU ya produce más de 9 millones de barriles al día*

Y feliz y neperiano 2015, mi querido asustaviejas.

Vaya preparándose.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2014)

Que pases buena noche, cabronazo


----------



## CaraCortada (1 Ene 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Triple catacrock para despedir el año...
> 
> *EEUU crece 5% anualizado
> 
> ...



Nunca he ignorado a nadie hasta ahora pero empieza usted a caerme gordo.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ene 2015)




----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2015)

La mayor burbuja creada en la historia por la FED.

Nos vamos a cagar por la pata abajo, la burbuja dotcom fue un juego de niños al lado de esta.

Si a FED no mete un QE4 y sube los tipos de interés, la corrección será mayor que la de 2008.

Vais a morir cienes de veces.

Muy recomendable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE59IDgDWCM


----------



## bubbler (7 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La mayor burbuja creada en la historia por la FED.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exWNztpgfIw

Las personas en el metro de madrid ya van hablando que no ha cambiado nada... Sus expectativas estaban centradas en cambiar de año y se cambia todo... ...

En las joyerías, este año han "mantenido" el precio del oro (gargantilla o pulsera común). Hace dos años una pulsera costaba 150/190€ oro 24K, y este año la misma pulsera común en oro de 9K por el mismo precio. Las de 24K están a 300/380€.......

PD. Bertok, existen usuarios que van a servir de indicadores para evaluar el "estado de nervios", es aconsejable no perder esos indicadores


----------



## El Promotor (11 Ene 2015)

Aquí le dejo esto, mi querido asustaviejas.

Es el fin.

*Hecatombe laboral sin precedentes en el país de Obama: Estados Unidos logra la mayor generación de empleo en 15 años *

La economía de Estados Unidos, la primera del mundo, se empeña en edulcorar los dos últimos años de Barack Obama en la Casa Blanca y en premiar las políticas de estímulo que el presidente y la Reserva Federal mantuvieron frente al escepticismo de muchos, entre ellos Europa. Ajenos a las turbulencias que castigan al Viejo Continente, Asia o los países emergentes, los datos de empleo conocidos este viernes confirman un crecimiento robusto. Obama, que asumió un país hundido y en pleno colapso financiero, ha encontrado en la economía un inesperado aliado para marcar algunos hitos en el último tramo de su mandato y hacer frente a la ola republicana, que acaba de tomar el control del Congreso.

A lo largo de 2014 se crearon en Estados Unidos unos 2,95 millones de empleos, de los que 252.000 corresponden al mes de diciembre. Se trata de la mayor generación de puestos de trabajo en 15 años (en 1999 hubo 3,1 millones) y el quinto año consecutivo en que Estados Unidos es capaz de crear trabajo neto, los últimos cuatro a un ritmo de más de dos millones de empleos. Este sostenido incremento de la contratación permitió que la tasa de paro cierre el año en el 5,6%.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2015)

Ya ni duermes.

Apura los posts a 20 céntimos.

Se te acaba el currele y volverás a la puta calle a olisquear colillas


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2015)

La puta realidad que el establishment no quiere que conozcas y los medios de desinformación no cuentan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDg7cet9nM


----------



## Comodoro (11 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Ya ni duermes.
> 
> Apura los posts a 20 céntimos.
> 
> Se te acaba el currele y volverás a la puta calle a olisquear colillas



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Jajajajajaja....puto promotroll de mierda, a olisquear colillas puto!!:XX::XX:

PD: bertok, pequeño resumen a vuelapluma sería de agradecer.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Ya ni duermes.
> 
> Apura los posts a 20 céntimos.
> 
> Se te acaba el currele y volverás a la puta calle a olisquear colillas



Entiendo su frustración pero el sueño madmaxista está muerto y su tiempo como falso profeta del hundimiento ya pasó. 

Intente llevarlo con un mínimo de decoro y dignidad, mi querido asustaviejas. 

*El mundo occidental vuelve al trabajo*


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2015)

Comodoro dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Jajajajajaja....puto promotroll de mierda, a olisquear colillas puto!!:XX::XX:
> 
> PD: bertok, pequeño resumen a vuelapluma sería de agradecer.



Puedes poner subtítulos en inglés y el pollo habla bastante bien y sin acentos raros.

Te puedes imaginar: como en españa, salario precarios, empleo a tiempo parcial, ....

La sociedad civil americana está jodida.


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2015)

*US Stocks Most Overvalued Relative To Rest Of The World In History*


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (15 Ene 2015)

Bertok, ya puedes cerrar el hilo. Yo veo las terrazas llenas. 




Mode happy flower off.


----------



## Coram Populo (15 Ene 2015)

Muy bonito el hilo, pero no deja de ser una guía de supervivencia para ricos que pueden comprarse un bunker en mitad de Colorado y retirarse a vivir lejos del mundanal ruido y sobrevivir a base de paleodieta, energía solar y agua "reciclada" de sus propios meados. La cuestión es, ¿Hay algún consejo de supervivencia para los pobres de mierda que no llegamos a fin de mes? ¿O mejor directamente nos suicidamos, como propone la ministra lituana, y así al menos nos ahorramos el sufrimiento?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (15 Ene 2015)

Coram Populo dijo:


> Muy bonito el hilo, pero no deja de ser una guía de supervivencia para ricos que pueden comprarse un bunker en mitad de Colorado y retirarse a vivir lejos del mundanal ruido y sobrevivir a base de paleodieta, energía solar y agua "reciclada" de sus propios meados. La cuestión es, ¿Hay algún consejo de supervivencia para los pobres de mierda que no llegamos a fin de mes? ¿O mejor directamente nos suicidamos, como propone la ministra lituana, y así al menos nos ahorramos el sufrimiento?



Descargate una bonita serie antigua y española. Curro jimenez. 
Escopeta y manta si podras conseguir no?


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2015)

Coram Populo dijo:


> Muy bonito el hilo, pero no deja de ser una guía de supervivencia para ricos que pueden comprarse un bunker en mitad de Colorado y retirarse a vivir lejos del mundanal ruido y sobrevivir a base de paleodieta, energía solar y agua "reciclada" de sus propios meados. La cuestión es, ¿Hay algún consejo de supervivencia para los pobres de mierda que no llegamos a fin de mes? ¿O mejor directamente nos suicidamos, como propone la ministra lituana, y así al menos nos ahorramos el sufrimiento?



¿Por qué no llegas a fin de mes?

¿has analizado tus gastos?, ¿tienes coche?

¿tienes pocos ingresos?

Nos sobra la mitad de lo material que tenemos. Por ahí se empieza.

Tal y como ha ido evolucionando el sistema, sólo hay opción fuera de él.

Puedes pensar como salir de él o esperar a que te excluya. Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2015)




----------



## symba (16 Ene 2015)

Coram Populo, puedes alamcenar libros o manuales diversos ( en papel y/o memoria externa) mantenerte sano y practicar deporte, un buen deporte son las marchas de resistencia (50/70km) conoces lugares aislados, fuentes, etc. Y no hace falta que corras si no estas en forma.
Rodearte de amigos con saberes interesantes.... Todo esto no cuesta o cuesta poco.
Para defensa o caza tampoco es imprescindible comprarse una arma corta y una larga ( yo las tengo )
Solo con eso ya tendras mucho ganado.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (16 Ene 2015)

symba dijo:


> Coram Populo, puedes alamcenar libros o manuales diversos ( en papel y/o memoria externa) mantenerte sano y practicar deporte, un buen deporte son las marchas de resistencia (50/70km) conoces lugares aislados, fuentes, etc. Y no hace falta que corras si no estas en forma.
> Rodearte de amigos con saberes interesantes.... Todo esto no cuesta o cuesta poco.
> Para defensa o caza tampoco es imprescindible comprarse una arma corta y una larga ( yo las tengo )
> Solo con eso ya tendras mucho ganado.
> ...



y además de ser muy sano es tremendamente enriquecedor.

la muchachada del iphone, del bollo, del aparentismo, ..... ese es el combustible y el picadillo de la trituradora capitalista.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2015)




----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2015)

Parece que el cisne negro ha aparecido con los suizos el 15 de enero de 2015, esto va a ser un espectáculo palomitero premium Real3D... que los suizos hayan realizado este movimiento (independientemente de cual haya sido la causa subyacente), ha sido quitar la carta clave de todo este castillo de naipes.

Mañana empezaremos a ver cómo se propagan las consecuencias de esta acción de los suizos; pienso que la mayoría de personas no han sido conscientes del impacto que va a tener sobre sus vidas esta decisión que se ha tomado.

Esta es la típica noticia que pasa sin pena ni gloria, pero que luego se observa un follón enorme, y cuando ya a pasado todo el pánico y salen los programas de investigación de cual fue el catalizador de ese follón se indica que fue cuando salio aquella noticia que sólo alertaron a algunos agentes.







Así pues, el 35% de población española (16.450.000) que están sosteniendo por mutuo acuerdo este país, van a pasar mucho miedo, ya que se han jugado toda su vida a una carta (alineados con la casta)... Mi consejo es que a partir de ahora todos estaremos muchos más guapos si sonreimos y tenemos cuidado de hablar de estas cosas con este tipo de personas, ya que ellos saben perfectamente las consecuencias de que todo cambie... Para el 65% restante (porque los que estamos conscientes y no pertenecemos a ninguno de los dos grandes grupos expuestos), mejor también no interactuar. Pienso que ahora habrá que estar muy atento, dar la mínima información a las personas que sepamos que son de los dos anteriores grupos e ir con muchísimo cuidado para que no os carguen el muerto (como en la edad media).

PD: Tendría gracia que las manipulaciones del petróleo hayan provocado de forma indirecta todo esto...


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Parece que el cisne negro ha aparecido con los suizos el 15 de enero de 2015, esto va a ser un espectáculo palomitero premium Real3D... que los suizos hayan realizado este movimiento (independientemente de cual haya sido la causa subyacente), ha sido quitar la carta clave de todo este castillo de naipes.
> 
> Mañana empezaremos a ver cómo se propagan las consecuencias de esta acción de los suizos; pienso que la mayoría de personas no han sido conscientes del impacto que va a tener sobre sus vidas esta decisión que se ha tomado.
> 
> ...



Se ha volatilizado mucho dinero.

La próxima semana tenemos BCE y Grexit.

Es momento de ponerse las zapas y estar preparados.


----------



## Suculum (18 Ene 2015)

El verdadero cisne negro fue el adelanto electoral en Grecia. 
Eso ha sido lo que ha removido los cimientos de la confianza en el Euro ante la perspectiva más que probable de que gane Syriza.
A partir de ahí se ha iniciado su caída a los infiernos, un -7 % desde entonces, lo que obligado al SNB a desligarse.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2015)

Andan diciendo que Grecia ya no mueve la aguja de la UE ni de la eurozona. Están adelantando lo que va a pasar, salvo que los griegos vuelvan a bajarse los pantalones una vez más.

El verdadero cambio de paradigma ha sido la votación griega que impidió que el presidente siguiera bajo el yugo extorsionador del occidente capitalista. Ahí está el verdadero turnover. Ahora toca el takeover por parte de la ciudadanía, sin miedo al dinero ya que no lo tiene.

Los grandes cambios aparecen en las pequeñas circunstancias.


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2015)

Yo pienso que ha podido ser la manipulacion del petroleo, aunque es tan difuso que no lo podria fundamentar, pero la percepcion final es esa acorazonada


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo pienso que ha podido ser la manipulacion del petroleo, aunque es tan difuso que no lo podria fundamentar, pero la percepcion final es esa acorazonada



Siempre es igual.

El tocomocho funciona a partir de la lobotomización de la sociedad en las escuelas, en la TV, en ser un ciudadano aceptable y no violento.

La historia está repleta de situaciones en las que el pueblo se levanta una vez que ha sido totalmente expoliado. En el caso de Grecia no sé si ha sido tanto pero desde luego que están muy jodidos.

El efecto imitación en la capa baja de la sociedad empobrecida de Francia, España, Portugal, Italia, ... será devastador para el capital.

Tenga la sensación de ser el momento de la verdad para Grecia.


----------



## John Nash (18 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Siempre es igual.
> 
> El tocomocho funciona a partir de la lobotomización de la sociedad en las escuelas, en la TV, en ser un ciudadano aceptable y no violento.
> 
> ...



A veces, sin que nada parezca anunciarlo (salvo para los que conservan entre sentido critico e instinto de conservación) el sistema colapsa por las taras y aberraciones que lleva en sus genes. La cuestión es: cuantas bajas antes del hundimiento definitivo?


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2015)

John Nash dijo:


> A veces, sin que nada parezca anunciarlo (salvo para los que conservan entre sentido critico e instinto de conservación) el sistema colapsa por las taras y aberraciones que lleva en sus genes. La cuestión es: cuantas bajas antes del hundimiento definitivo?



Pepitos, wannabes, pechopalomos, pangapalomos, ....

Bajas va a haber muchas.


----------



## John Nash (18 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Pepitos, wannabes, pechopalomos, pangapalomos, ....
> 
> Bajas va a haber muchas.



Y algunos aristócratas premium que creen estar a cubierto en alguna torre de marfil y que han olvidado al trabajo y sacrificio de aquellos a quienes deben su estatus privilegiado.


----------



## bubbler (19 Ene 2015)

..... Esta la cosa como inquietante .....

Y ver cómo hay noticias, foros, economistas, podcast que todavía están pensando en llegar al 2020... Hablan de cómo va a ir la deriva negativa en estos años venideros... Pensando de forma lineal, como si no fuese a haber un elemento disruptor (o cisne negro) que fuese a aparecer...

No ven cómo toda esta cantidad de elementos están conjugándose para conformar el momento en el que se notifica el crack a la población por el tradicional método de la "avalancha"... Llegará el día, en que llegue el susto de verdad, aquel que no se pueda parar en las líneas defensivas y que llegará a la población "de a pie de calle"... y +-1.500.000.000 millones de personas (dígase occidentales), se darán cuenta que hay otros 6.000.000.000 de personas que van a tener la oportunidad de poder cambiar el mundo; y que van a aprovechar esa oportunidad...

6KM de personas son muchos, demasiados, como para que los sistemas activos/pasivos de prevención de la transición occidentales puedan bloquear todas las tentativas de cambios realizadas por estas personas... El mundo occidental se ha aislado del resto del mundo (20% poblacion mundial vs. 80% población mundial), son nazis; empiezan a tener miedo de que cambie todo; incluso los que están mal en España, muchos de ellos prefieren lo que tienen a que pueda cambiar todo de forma drástica y que sea bueno para el general de población mundial...

La excepción, somos nosotros, los conscientes, y que aunque haya foreros que no estén preparados y estén bloqueados por el miedo, ya simplemente el saber que va a ocurrir un "evento visible", van a entender y a comprender estos mensajes y van a tener alguna posibilidad de poder reaccionar...

Pensad en los millones de personas (sólo en España) que aún estando enfadados con la situación actual, no tienen esta amplia visión alternativa (con mayor o menor acierto), y que de repente ven que sus vidas han sido afectadas (como los hipotecados en multidivisa en francos suizos)...

Una cosa tengo muy clara, mi conciencia está tranquila, he realizado todo lo que estaba en mi mano, para prevenir y alertar al máximo número de personas, pero pienso (y lo he indicado antes), que ya es hora de empezar el mimetismo camaleónico, ya que con los últimos eventos cada vez hay más gente que se para y observa y piensan más en el mensajero más que en el mensaje de advertencia, en fin...


----------



## bubbler (19 Ene 2015)

[/KOLMOGOROV]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN0Fuk7UcUc


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (21 Ene 2015)

Amijos aquí les dejo un documental sobre casas pequeñas We The Tiny House People (Documentary): Small Homes, Tiny Flats & Wee Shelters - YouTube

Para vivir bajo techo no es necesario empepitarse para toda la vida. 
Un saludo.


----------



## bubbler (23 Ene 2015)

youtube lleva una semana que "le cuesta cargar los videos", diferente gente, diferente dispositivos, diferentes OS, diferentes ubicaciones físicas: Quito, Madrid, Shangai, diferentes DNS, diferentes isp (incluye tecnología de infraestructura)...

Están centralizando ciertos nodos (aún no verificado) [no se sabe si del servicio o de infraestructura], se puede estar preparando un pseudo-aislamiento por continentes [no se tiene confirmación y en caso de que sí tampoco se sabe a qué nivel]?


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2015)

A mí me rula bien )


----------



## bubbler (23 Ene 2015)

bertok dijo:


> A mí me rula bien )



Una cosa que no he comentado (después de la edición que he realizado)... Es el tipo de vídeo que ves...

Hay vídeos (generalmente españoles) que van bien, luego hay vídeos (algunos latam o usa) que no van tan bien (incluso en baja calidad)...

Hay que probar con varios....

Otra opción es probar un test de velocidad adsl:

Test de velocidad ADSL y Fibra de bajada y subida - ADSL Ayuda

Test de Velocidad de Internet

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Otro factor:
Horario/dia/fechas según región


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2015)

El imperio aprieta las tuercas en los mass mierdas de desinformación masiva pero su realidad es de ir directos al Kaos.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2015)

Después de dopar "la cosa" como si no hubiera un mañana ..... bienvenidos al new normal.

*La EPA y el millón de empleos
*
*La EPA del cuarto trimestre* ha sido un jarro de agua fría en el triunfalismo de humo y mentiras que nos venden el PP y sus terminales mediáticos. *El paro aumentó en 31.000 personas, aunque se generaron 63.100 puestos de trabajo (la diferencia se explica por la variación de la población activa)*, así que han echado mano de la cifra anual para sacar pecho porque se les está desinflando hasta su propia trampa de creación de empleo basura.

*Cifra Anual
*
Según este, *en 2014 se han creado 433.900 nuevos puestos de trabajo, pero vamos al detalle: 43.400 son trabajadores por cuenta propia, profesionales que se dan de alta como autónomos para seguir cotizando a la Seguridad Social, para tener derecho a una pensión, no tienen empleados ni actividad en su inmensa mayoría. No son empleos, es otra cosa. Seguimos, 176.900 con contrato temporal, o sea, precariedad elevada a infinito. ¿Y qué nos queda? 212.800 empleos a tiempo indefinido, menos de la mitad.
*

*Y ahora, ¿qué ocurre con los 212.800 empleos indefinidos? Pues que 18.100 son empleo público, a dedo en su mayor parte o con oposiciones a medida; nos quedan 194.700 y ahora, ¿cuántos son a tiempo parcial con sueldos de 600 euros? 66.500, o sea, trabajos indefinidos a tiempo completo, 128.200. ¡En el año de la recuperación! Y lo que no sabemos es con qué nivel salarial, pero desde luego miserable la mayoría. De los 433.900 nuevos empleos, al menos 350.000 o el 80% lo son con salarios entre indignos y de miseria. Rajoy dice que creará un millón de empleos, de los cuales 800.000 serían de 600/800 euros mes, pero ni siquiera eso: el último trimestre se han destruido 31.000 empleos y, si extrapolamos esa cifra a 2015 como hacen los analistas anglosajones, el paro subiría en 120.000 personas en 2015. En línea con ello, según la Organización Mundial del Trabajo, el paro en España no bajará del 21% en diez años*


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2015)

Mejor comienzo imposible: armageddon y los Iron Maiden de fondo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTJBN3T5w4I


----------



## bubbler (27 Ene 2015)

Bertok, siento marranear un poco el hilo, aunque pienso que esto también tiene su apartado:

Las nuevas tarjetas de débito/crédito poseerán de tecnología "contact less"... Sin necesidad de introducir el pin para importes por debajo de 20€...

Hay configuraciones personalizables por el usuario que blablabla...

Ya hay antenas direccionales y software preparado para sacar el dinero a personas que llevan la tarjeta en la cartera->bolsillo/bolso (debido a que culturalmente se ha adiestrado así), y que permite realizar transacciones por 19€... No están muy extendidas... Llevan un símbolo tipo RSS o Wifi o... todo lo que ha establecido el diseño social...

Bertok, consideraciones diligentes que habría que tomar:

· No llevar nunca encima la tarjeta: Puedes sacar dinero previamente.
· Envolver en una jaula de faraday o similar la tarjeta siempre: Aunque dejes en tu casa la tarjeta, las nuevas antenas de (como se llaman a nivel militar) "guerra electrónica", pueden penetrar 3 capas de papel de aluminio.
· Socialmente recurre a una excusa estúpida para pagar en efectivo: "no sé donde he dejado la tarjeta", "estos del banco son unos gandules y no lo han integrado en el movil"..., por supuesto luego vé al servicio.
· Tener dinero en efectivo (que no metálico), supone varias ventajas e inconvenientes:
1º En efectivo eres tú el responsable.
2º En efectivo eres tú el controlador subsidiario e inmediato (hasta que salga todo por la tv y ese dinero ya no sea efectivo).
3º Asignación un presupuesto mensual en efectivo, y consumición en aquellos lugares que "te lo permitan" (actualmente las licencias de apertura pública están sometidas a la normativa económica de aceptar sin excusas la "moneda" en "efectivo")...
4º La tecnología "contact less", permite de forma unilateral por parte del vendedor de prevenderte un concepto de pj. 19€ por "tebeos de mortadelo" (que por supuesto te enviarán a tu casa identificada en el domicilio de envío de la tarjeta)... NO ES DELITO NI FALTA por parte del vendedor realizar este SPAM de ventas (porque todos lo harán...).
5º NUNCA pero nunca vayas a una zona comercial (centro comercial, ferias, eventos, grandes concentraciones de gente, discotecas, putis, centro de madrid, zona goya de madrid...), ya que te van a esquilmar...

Conclusiones:
1º Esto ha sido planificado con mucho tiempo, queriendo introducir una cultura a 10 años vista, 20 años vista...
2º Será falta proteger de forma individual la tarjeta de débito mediante fundas anti-rfid (ya que supone un perjuicio al vendedor)
3º Habrá un rebaño de corderos inocentes (pero no conscientes), que los van a esquilar como las pirañas (bocadito a bocadito pero muy rápidos)
4º La tecnología de esquilme ha sido proporcionada por los owners de dicha tecnología (bajo copyright y/o otras) para los supuestos hackers.

PD. Tener una red de conocidos... Sí y no, sí cuando preveas que son ayudas puntuales no de infraestructura, y no cuando por algún motivo (inteligencia, emoción, percepción, intuición...) te retrae...


----------



## sirpask (28 Ene 2015)

Los nuevos DNIs también van a llevar RFID para poder identificar a distancia, habrá que ir pillando una de estas... Antes que las prohiban.

Protección RFID | Fundas y carteras protectoras para documentos RFID


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Bertok, siento marranear un poco el hilo, aunque pienso que esto también tiene su apartado:
> 
> Las nuevas tarjetas de débito/crédito poseerán de tecnología "contact less"... Sin necesidad de introducir el pin para importes por debajo de 20€...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info.

Cada vez nos ponen más difícil pasar de incógnito por los sitios.


----------



## Perchas (28 Ene 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Los nuevos DNIs también van a llevar RFID para poder identificar a distancia, habrá que ir pillando una de estas... Antes que las prohiban.
> 
> Protección RFID | Fundas y carteras protectoras para documentos RFID



Anda que menudo tueste le voy a dar cuando la tenga, se le van a erizar hasta las moléculas del plastico, no sera necesario cartera alguna. Con un par de imanes de neodimio de esos chulos basta


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2015)

Perchas dijo:


> Anda que menudo tueste le voy a dar cuando la tenga, se le van a erizar hasta las moléculas del plastico, no sera necesario cartera alguna. Con un par de imanes de neodimio de esos chulos basta



Tratarán de meternos un chip al nacimiento ....


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2015)

Imprescindible

Syriza contra la troika - Economía Directa 29-1-2015 en mp3 (29/01 a las 11:49:03) 01:07:04 4013414 - iVoox

Estamos en guerra total.


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2015)

Burbus,

aquí tenéis The Road en VO.

Película culto para la parroquia.

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION


----------



## El Promotor (31 Ene 2015)

Allá por agosto de 2012 se abrió este hilo con el sobrecogedor título de "Last Call: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español y opciones a tomar".

Es cierto que por aquel entonces la cosa estaba muy jodida y no se presagiaba nada bueno. Pero dos años y medio después nos encontramos, para estupefacción de los que apostaban por el apocalipsis madmaxista y alegría de los que quieren lo mejor para su país, con estos datos:

*La economía española creció un 1,4% en 2014, su primer repunte en seis años*

*El paro en España baja en 477.900 personas en 2014 y el empleo crece en 433.900*

*La prima baja de 100 puntos y la deuda se abarata a mínimos históricos*

Ahí están las cifras.

2014, el año I de la NEP, ha sido el de la vuelta a la senda del crecimiento y la creación de empleo. Además, las perspectivas para 2015 son mucho mejores, incluyendo la ayuda extra del desplome del precio del petróleo y la bajada del Euro.

Es por ello que tal vez haya llegado la hora para algunos de hacer una reflexión serena y autocrítica. Una reflexión que les sirva y que les lleve a corregir el rumbo autodestructivo que le están dando a sus vidas. También es hora de dejar de sembrar el terror en los corazones de la gente de bien que acude a este foro en busca de respuestas. Ya no cuela lo de estar anunciando todos los días el inminente fin del mundo.

Aún están a tiempo de cambiar. Saben que se lo digo de corazón.

Y un saludo para mi querido y estimado Bertok.


----------



## Pablo Villa (31 Ene 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Allá por agosto de 2012 se abrió este hilo con el sobrecogedor título de "Last Call: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español y opciones a tomar".
> 
> Es cierto que por aquel entonces la cosa estaba muy jodida y no se presagiaba nada bueno. Pero dos años y medio después nos encontramos, para estupefacción de los que apostaban por el apocalipsis madmaxista y alegría de los que quieren lo mejor para su país, con estos datos:
> 
> ...



Quieres datos:

Pasate por cualquier web de empleo y veras que el 90% de la oferta es de media jornada por unos 350 € aprox/ mes. La sociedad esta en paralisis. La gente esta muy jodida imbecil!!

Osea , tus datos te los metes por donde te quepan por que son una puta mierda!! A quien quieres engañar so sub.........!


----------



## sirpask (31 Ene 2015)

Promotor, los precios de las cosas están subiendo... Y los salarios siguen descendiendo.

Y ya no hablo de las cotizaciones a la S.S.

Mientras esa tendencia no cambie, ni inflando la deuda hasta la estratosfera nos van a librar del mád máx.
.......

Otra cosa es que los que nunca hemos tenido nada, sigamos siendo igual de felices hoy que ayer. Pero los que nos gobiernan y muchas castas provincianas... Lo van a pasar muy mal. Y mientras estos no asimiles su nuevo status social en cualquier momento nos pueden ser útiles las recomendaciones de Bertok... Desde desconectarnos de la red, hasta usar una escopeta.


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2015)

O guerra o largas décadas trabajando para pagar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtEReMa_vMY

Promotrollo, no me dejes lleno de babas el hilo, joder.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2015)

Imprescindible burbus. Este tío es dios, la ética por delante

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxaTC7Qp44


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (1 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> O guerra o largas décadas trabajando para pagar
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtEReMa_vMY
> 
> Promotrollo, no me dejes lleno de babas el hilo, joder.



Te está trolleando el hilo a base de bien. :o


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Te está trolleando el hilo a base de bien. :o



Le viene grande.

De vez en cuando se viene arriba y deja alguna baba el muy capullo.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (1 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Imprescindible burbus. Este tío es dios, la ética por delante
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxaTC7Qp44



Ya podía estar subtitulado. My english is so bad.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Ya podía estar subtitulado. My english is so bad.



Pues apréndelo rápido.

Lo mismo hay que salir por patas para unirse con una comunidad prepper en Texas o alabama


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (2 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Pues apréndelo rápido.
> 
> Lo mismo hay que salir por patas para unirse con una comunidad prepper en Texas o alabama



Estoy en ello amijo bertok.


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Estoy en ello amijo bertok.



Aquí se pueden poner subs in english

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q62OQH5ZF8

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 22:35 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Imprescindible burbus. Este tío es dios, la ética por delante
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxaTC7Qp44



Ya sabemos: la avaricia y las burbujas del capital privado creado por los bancos de Wall Street hirieron mortalmente al Minotauro Global (demanda infinita de los US que satisfacía las exportaciones de China, Alemania, ... además de capitalizar los beneficios de regreso a Wall Street).

Una vez muerto en 2008, la economía global no volverá a funcionar de la misma forma y el euro será implosionará salvo que sea estructuralmente remodelado.

Y este tipo es quién va a negociar a cara de perro con las mascotillas de Tita Merkel )))))

*Escuchad con suma atención los siguientes 3 minutos a partir de 1h00'15''*


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (3 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Aquí se pueden poner subs in english
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q62OQH5ZF8
> 
> ...



He estado mirando pero no me deja acceder a los subtítulos. Te habrás equivocado. :o 
Gracias de todas formas camarada.


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> He estado mirando pero no me deja acceder a los subtítulos. Te habrás equivocado. :o
> Gracias de todas formas camarada.



Acabo de comprobar que se pueden poner los subs en inglés.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2015)

Son 8 horazas y tan sólo he escuchado las 2 primeras.

*Esto debiera ser una asignatura en todos los colegios del país.
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVk_t5e5wCU


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2015)

Interesante la descripción que hace del primer grupo

The Hierarchy of "The Rich" in the United States


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2015)

En el 2h12' un pollo trolleando a Alex Jones.

El gran Alex le da el Troll Award en vivo :XX::XX::XX:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etA00EhuiSA


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2015)

Super interesante con Ángel Laborda

Del Petrodolar al petroyuan, guerra de divisas y crisis energetica en mp3 (18/01 a las 11:51:52) 01:00:12 3965962 - iVoox


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (10 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Super interesante con Ángel Laborda
> 
> Del Petrodolar al petroyuan, guerra de divisas y crisis energetica en mp3 (18/01 a las 11:51:52) 01:00:12 3965962 - iVoox



Muchas gracias brother
Soy superfan de Juan Laborda. Es un crack. 
Para cuando un club de fans de Laborda? 
Un saludo bertok.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2015 at 01:08 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Son 8 horazas y tan sólo he escuchado las 2 primeras.
> 
> *Esto debiera ser una asignatura en todos los colegios del país.
> *
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVk_t5e5wCU



Por cierto, que envidia me das cabroncete. Mi inglés no da para tanto todavía.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Muchas gracias brother
> Soy superfan de Juan Laborda. Es un crack.
> Para cuando un club de fans de Laborda?
> Un saludo bertok.
> ...



Es practicar, practica y practicar .....

Ánimo con ello, te abre un mundo infinito de posibilidades en todos los sentidos


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (10 Feb 2015)

Ya te digo que abre posibilidades. Pero como cuesta. 
Un saludo.


----------



## bubbler (16 Feb 2015)

Otro pasito más; para aquellas personas que no entiendan nada, les planteo mirar el siguiente dibujo







Mira en la línea que queda en el cuadrante inferior izquierda, pasa una larga línea roja que deriva hacia el centro.... El centro total es el colapso, la entropía convertida en asíntota o viceversa... Ahora bien, en ese mismo cuadrante, puedes ver varias líneas; la primera y más exterior (pongamos que representa 2004 o 1997 o 1984 o 1971, da igual), ahora la segunda línea representa pj. 2007 o 2008, la siguiente al ¿2012?... Puede ser que la última línea visible y muy pequeña sea 2015? da igual... El caso es entender que antes del colapso hay un camino muy duro para recorrer, y que cerca del colapso el tiempo se acorta...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sB3Fjw3Uvc

Bertok, este 2015 supone ya un año de cambio visible, evidente y próximamente palpable para la masa zombi.


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2015)

Grecia puede salvar a Europa, una vez más.


----------



## bubbler (16 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Grecia puede salvar a Europa, una vez más.



Iluso bertok, que piensa que Europa puede salvarse (a partir de 2:50)...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWSMoE3A5DI






PD. Que conste que pienso que fue TNT y no atómica


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_8gKX5w8ko


----------



## efecto_dragui (17 Feb 2015)

Como mola ver a un representante politico preparado y con cojones en vez a los castuzoa asqueroso que no gobiernan a nosotros...


----------



## Pablo Villa (17 Feb 2015)

El Pireo hoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM02HtBua1o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D7E8syNn9I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-7bgCoXem8


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (20 Feb 2015)

Reflote a la salud de maese Bertok.


----------



## bertok (20 Feb 2015)

Hoy es un día de reconfirmación en las soluciones individuales.

La masa no se puede salvar, no hay sitio para todos.

Amén


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-20/how-greece-folded-germany-complete-breakdown

*How Greece Folded To Germany: The Complete Breakdown*

*What points has Greece capitulated on?
*
*1. Completion of the current review –* Greece has basically agreed to conclude the current bailout. Any funding is conditional on such a process: 

Only approval of the conclusion of the review of the extended arrangement by the institutions in turn will allow for any disbursement of the outstanding tranche of the current EFSF programme and the transfer of the 2014 SMP profits. Both are again subject to approval by the Eurogroup.
This is a clear capitulation for Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras, who said the previous bailout was “dead” and the EU/IMF/ECB Troika is “over”. 

*2. Remaining bank recapitalisation funds –* Greece wanted this money to be held by the Hellenic Financial Stabilisation Fund (HFSF) over the extension period, and possibly be open for use outside the banking sector. However, this has been denied and the bonds will return to the EFSF, although they will remain available for any bank recapitalisation needs. 

*3. Role of the IMF –* The Eurogroup statement says, “We also agreed that the IMF would continue to play its role”. Again, Greece has given in on this point and the Troika continues to exist and be strongly involved in all but name. 

*4. No unilateral action –* According to the statement, 

The Greek authorities commit to refrain from any rollback of measures and unilateral changes to the policies and structural reforms that would negatively impact fiscal targets, economic recovery or financial stability, as assessed by the institutions.

In light of this, *a large number of promises that SYRIZA made in its election campaign will now be hard to fulfil*. In the press conference given by Eurogroup Chairman Jeroen Dijsselbloem and EU Economics Commissioner Pierre Moscovici, it was suggested that this pledge also applied to the measures which were announced by Tsipras in his speech to the Greek parliament earlier this week – when he announced plans to roll back some labour market reforms passed by the previous Greek government. 

*5. Four months rather than six months –* Greece requested a six-month extension, but the Eurogroup only agreed to four months. This is a crucial point: it means the extension expires at the end of June. As the graph below shows, Greece faces two crucial bond repayments to the ECB in July and August which total €6.7bn. This is a very tough hard deadline. There is limited time for the longer term negotiations which will take place – provided that a final agreement on the extension is reached. It is very likely we will be back in a similar situation at the end of June







*Has Greece secured any wins?
*
Greece has received a couple of small fillips in the wording: 

The institutions will, for the 2015 primary surplus target, take the economic circumstances in 2015 into account.

This suggests that Greece may, during this year and the extension in particular, get more fiscal leeway. As we predicted many times, this would manifest itself as a lower primary surplus target. A small victory which may provide a bit of temporary breathing space for the government. In practice, though, it was already looking difficult for Greece to meet its target this year given significant shortfalls in tax revenue. 

Greece also managed to get the word “bridge” into the statement, and a specific promise to discuss a fresh programme and approach: 

This extension would also bridge the time for discussions on a possible follow-up arrangement between the Eurogroup, the institutions and Greece.

*What happens now?
*
As was stressed in the press conference, Greece will on Monday “present a first list of reform measures, based on the current arrangement”. Moving forward from this agreement, which is still largely in principle, will be conditional on these measures being judged as sufficient by the EU/IMF/ECB as a step towards completing the current bailout. 

Once that is confirmed work will begin on getting the “national procedures” in place, so that all the necessary parliaments (such as Germany and Finland) have approved the extension by the end of next week. 

In the not too distant future, discussions will begin on the “possible follow-up arrangement”. As we outlined in extensive detail here, there are a huge amount of differences which need to be resolved. The crucial ones being labour market and pension reforms, as well as debt relief. Chances of an agreement remain unclear, but we would expect Greece to struggle once again to get what it wants. 

Finally, *the Greek government has to return to Greece and sell what is almost an entire capitulation to its own MPs (some of whom would have rather left the Eurozone than abandon their aims), its coalition partner, and the public (which has strongly supported the hard-line stance)*. We got a taste of this in the presser, when Finance Minister Yanis Varoufakis said: 

From the very first day, we refused to see these negotiations as a zero sum game.

We’re beginning to be co-authors of our destiny.

The Eurogroup statement is a good example of ‘constructive ambiguity’ on primary surplus targets.

I’m pleased to report that our commitments are commitments we wanted to make anyway.

Focusing on the longer term and selling the openness of the negotiation as an escape from the current programme. This may or may not be true, it is in the end a negotiation


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2015)

Siglo XXI en la cuna del capitalismo.

Dan ganas de vomitar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CwCvpEMEJU


----------



## Hugrakkir (27 Feb 2015)

¿Que es el poder? Es la capacidad de establecer que es real y que no. Mientras la gente intenta buscar la verdad, el poder la crea, imponiendo de esta manera una vision del mundo conforme a sus intereses.
¿Qué es la autoridad? Lo que lo ignorantes confunden con el poder, lo que le falta al poder...


----------



## El Promotor (27 Feb 2015)

La murga de los grecomoris en el foro y este hilo con Syriza ha sido, desde que ganaron las elecciones en Grecia, repetitiva y pesadísima:

- Que si empieza una nueva era con Tsipras.

- Que si el macho alfa de Varoufakis se los va a comer con patatas.

- Que si Alemania y el resto de la UE tiemblan ante los 300 espartanos.

- Que si los griegos no quieren más dinero prestado y van a romper el Euro.

- Que si vienen Putin y los chinos con sus bases militares y dinero para socorrer al gobierno hermano de Syriza.

-Que si jaque mate por aquí y magistral jugada por allá...

Etcétera.

Pero llegó la hora de la verdad, las negociaciones. Y Tsipras y su ministro motero fueron pasados por la piedra.

*Europa ata en corto al gobierno de Syriza: le exige un convincente plan de reformas para el lunes

Tsipras se traga sus promesas electorales a las primeras de cambio

Y Varoufakis hincó la rodilla: tocará las pensiones, subirá el IVA y no hará gasto social*

Y, como era de esperar, ante este fiasco han empezado los líos:

- En el partido de Syriza y el gobierno...

*Lío en Syriza: una facción se rebela contra Tsipras y apuesta por salir del euro*

- Y en las calles...

*Manifestantes griegos chocan con policía en primeras protestas contra Tsipras*



















Ahí lo llevan, mis queridos grecomoris.

Aprovecho también para pedir la dimisión del forero Bertok como asustaviejas oficial del foro.


----------



## ¿Qué? (27 Feb 2015)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Feb 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> La murga de los grecomoris en el foro y este hilo con Syriza ha sido, desde que ganaron las elecciones en Grecia, repetitiva y pesadísima:
> 
> - Que si empieza una nueva era con Tsipras.
> 
> ...



Madre de Diox...entre esto y que el Ibex no se hunde en los 6000, este finde preveo colapso en urgencias de la mitad del Foro...


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2015)

Del País:

*"Hay, sin embargo, algo en esta recuperación que no acaba de encajar. La misma se ha basado fundamentalmente en el fuerte repunte del consumo de bienes duraderos, a costa del ahorro de los hogares, y en la inversión en equipo y material de transporte. Dado que estos componentes del gasto son muy intensivos en importaciones, ello ha provocado un deterioro del déficit comercial y la anulación del superávit de la balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente. El problema es que la economía española necesita aumentar su ahorro y generar superávits para financiar el necesario crecimiento de la inversión en capital fijo y para reducir su abultada deuda, interna y externa. Aquí el sector público, que tiene un ahorro negativo, juega un papel importante, algo que nuestros dirigentes políticos parecen haber olvidado

Sin duda, el elemento más positivo de la recuperación es la creación de empleo. Este aumentó en media anual un 1,2% en términos de puestos equivalentes a tiempo completo (PTETC), sólo dos décimas menos que el PIB [gráfico inferior izquierdo]. El anverso de la moneda es que la creación de empleo parece sustentarse en gran medida en actividades y negocios de bajo valor añadido, escasa productividad, empleo precario y bajos salarios"*

Nos hemos puesto la soga al cuello


----------



## efecto_dragui (1 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Del País:
> 
> *"Hay, sin embargo, algo en esta recuperación que no acaba de encajar. La misma se ha basado fundamentalmente en el fuerte repunte del consumo de bienes duraderos, a costa del ahorro de los hogares, y en la inversión en equipo y material de transporte. Dado que estos componentes del gasto son muy intensivos en importaciones, ello ha provocado un deterioro del déficit comercial y la anulación del superávit de la balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente. El problema es que la economía española necesita aumentar su ahorro y generar superávits para financiar el necesario crecimiento de la inversión en capital fijo y para reducir su abultada deuda, interna y externa. Aquí el sector público, que tiene un ahorro negativo, juega un papel importante, algo que nuestros dirigentes políticos parecen haber olvidado
> 
> Sin duda, el elemento más positivo de la recuperación es la creación de empleo. Este aumentó en media anual un 1,2% en términos de puestos equivalentes a tiempo completo (PTETC), sólo dos décimas menos que el PIB [gráfico inferior izquierdo]. El anverso de la moneda es que la creación de empleo parece sustentarse en gran medida en actividades y negocios de bajo valor añadido, escasa productividad, empleo precario y bajos salarios"*






bertok dijo:


> Nos hemos puesto la soga al cuello




Por fin un periodista medio enterao que analiza la realidad.Lastima que la mayoria de gente que lo lea no se vaya a cuescar un pimiento...:

Hubiera sido mas aleccionador resumirlo asi: "Señores, estamos cometiendo los mismos errores que nos llevaron al desastre en el 2008, atense los machos, ahorren todo lo que puedan y no voten a los mismos mafiosos que nos dirigian entonces"...:no:


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2015)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> Por fin un periodista medio enterao que analiza la realidad.Lastima que la mayoria de gente que lo lea no se vaya a cuescar un pimiento...:
> 
> Hubiera sido mas aleccionador resumirlo asi: "Señores, estamos cometiendo los mismos errores que nos llevaron al desastre en el 2008, atense los machos, ahorren todo lo que puedan y no voten a los mismos mafiosos que nos dirigian entonces"...:no:





Ahorro y soluciones individuales.

No hay otra forma de salir de esta mientras todo colapsa lentamente alrededor


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Ahorro y soluciones individuales.
> 
> No hay otra forma de salir de esta mientras todo colapsa lentamente alrededor



Dentro de las soluciones individuales está la colaboración en equipo.


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Dentro de las soluciones individuales está la colaboración en equipo.



Cierto, en grupo pequeños y con claras afinidades.

No hay sitio ni para lobos solitarios ni para amplias manadas.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2015)

Cuando vengan los problemas en los mercados financieros, la burbuja española se va a tomar por culo


----------



## manitou_ (5 Mar 2015)

La actitud correcta sería "Voy a ver como puedo acabar por encima de los demás cuando todo se vaya a tomar por culo". Sobrevivir no es la actitud correcta, hay que prosperar.


----------



## El Promotor (5 Mar 2015)

Buenas noches, mis queridos adoradores del falso profeta Bertok.

Aquí les dejo los siguientes datos económicos por si desean comentarlos:

*OCDE: "La recuperación de España es impresionante; pensé que tardarían 10 años"*

*La Seguridad Social gana casi 97.000 cotizantes en el mejor mes de febrero desde que empezó la crisis

El paro baja en 13.538 personas y marca la mayor caída en febrero desde 2001*

*La NEP, imparable: las ventas de coches suben en febrero un 26,1% (+86.717 vehículos)

PMI Manufacturero 54.2 (15 meses consecutivos de expansión)*

*España, cuarto país de europa en aumento de las exportaciones en 2015 (ranking)*

*PMI Servicios España Febrero 2015=56,2*

*El sector servicios español registra la mayor tasa de creación de empleo desde noviembre de 2007*

Aunque entendería que no deseen hacerlo. Tiene que ser muy duro para ustedes. 

Spring is coming.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2015)

*Alan Greenspan Warns Stocks Are "Without Doubt Extremely Overvalued"
*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...stocks-are-without-doubt-extremely-overvalued

While America 'believes' it is highly productive, former Fed Chair Alan Greenspan instantly dispels that myth in another ominous appearance on CNBC this morning, "American productivity has gone nowhere in the last few years," and that is what is holding back wage growth. Furthermore, reiterating his concerns about the inverse relationship between surging entitlements and weak savings rates, Greenspan noted, "the annual rate of increase in entitlements of 9% per year...and the people that receive it believe they are getting their money back and have a right to it." There simply is no long-term investment as businesses favor short-term actions as the Maestro explains Fed QE lowering the real rate of interest "has been responsible for the rise in P/E multiples... and when rates normalize, that will reverse," adding that "we can't argue that we are extremely overvalued in the marketplace."

Greenspan explains... Productivity... Savings... Entitlements... Euro Failure... QE...Fed bubble-blowing... stock overvaluation and 1929 looms...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iup05yEKmCI


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2015)

Para los que vayan con retraso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byKqaGUiaFM


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2015)

Siete gráficos de locura absoluta: nunca antes los Estados se financiaron tan barato. Blogs de Los mercados en directo

Cada vez que se trata de justificar nuevos paradigmas, decenas de millones de personas mueren y otras tantas se arruinan y son arrojadas a la esclavitud.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2015)

Os invito a reflexionar un poco sobre estos gráficos que sin duda formar parte de la estrategia de cabecera de los politicastros españoles como ya podemos apreciar desde hace varios años.

Gracias Barack, el pueblo te recordará siempre


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2015)

otro new paradigm


----------



## Lynx (17 Mar 2015)

Ahorros bloqueados en Banco Madrid
EL PAÍS‎ - hace 3 horas
Oficina del Banco Madrid en la Plaza de Colon de Madrid / Claudio Alvarez. El Banco de ...


Cerca de 100.000 ahorradores de Banco Madrid, a la espera de poder recuperar su dinero
*ABC*.es‎


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2015)

Con permiso de Reve ...

Acojonante

[YOUTUBE]SfTfsWhZi5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2015)

Somos víctimas de las circunstancias. Merece la pena escuchar a este hombre

[YOUTUBE]AUBTAdI7zuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

*Comparando la crisis en España, Alemania, Italia y Francia
*
Comparando la crisis en España, Alemania, Italia y Francia. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Muchas veces, cuando se habla de la gran crisis que comenzó en 2007 y que, contra lo que quisieran los políticos, *está solo viviendo una tregua, se minusvalora la asimetría con que ha golpeado a las cuatro primeras economías de la Eurozona, Alemania, Francia, Italia y España*.

Para hacer una estimación desde una orientación algo distinta a la habitual podemos tomar por un lado un indicador de consumo como es el comercio minorista y por otro uno de producción como es la industria. Dejaremos a parte la construcción ya que su importancia ha sido mucho más reducida en Alemania, Francia e Italia y además su implosión casi absoluta en España y la gran importancia que alcanzó en la primera década del siglo hace parecer las cosas aún peores de lo que ya son.

*En el primer gráfico, el del comercio, podemos ver que aumentó entre 2000 y 2008 un 17% en España, mientras que en Italia lo hacía un 11%, en Alemania bajaba un 2% y en Francia subía un 20%. Esto se explica en nuestro caso casi en su totalidad por el gran aumento de población que tuvo España (14%), frente al 0% de Alemania, 6% de Francia y 3% de Italia
*






Esto se alimentó por la enorme burbuja crediticia que vivimos, y que fue al fin y a la postre la que hizo subir la demanda de mano de obra que causó el aumento de población. *En Alemania el crédito privado (no deflactado) subió entre 2000 y 2008 un 7%, en Italia un 97%, en Francia un 66% y en España un ¡¡¡230%!!! El descontrol crediticio a nivel interno como vemos ocurrió en todos los países salvo Alemania, pero en España alcanzó proporciones siderales*.

Esto, y no otra cosa, fue lo que empujó de esa forma la demanda interna. Sin embargo la supuesta “virtud” de los alemanes se cae por tierra cuando vemos que su sector financiero entró de lleno en la orgía de expansión de balances y titulizaciones de deuda, creando dinero de la nada y prestándoselo a los bancos de otros países. *El cuento de los laboriosos trabajadores alemanes que ahorran y prestan a las cigarras del Sur que luego se lo gastan en fiesta no es sino una interpretación paranormal de lo que ocurrió que no resiste el mínimo análisis empírico*.

Desde luego que España, Grecia e Irlanda aumentaron la demanda (pública y privada) de una forma muy importante y que no estaba respaldada por mejoras en la productividad, pero eso es porque sus oligarquías locales permitieron y fomentaron que la economía entrara en la enloquecida dinámica de expansión del crédito ya que las ganancias eran astronómicas para ellos tanto a nivel económico como político. En Italia y Portugal las cosas fueron bien distintas, pues no se lanzó ninguna burbuja (inmobiliaria en España e Irlanda, de gasto público en Grecia), sino que simplemente se utilizó el crédito para sostener unas estructuras económicas que se caían a pedazos y no acometer reformas de calado. Unas estructuras que se desmoronaban igualmente en España y Grecia (en Irlanda sí que se montó a la vez un fuerte sector exportador), y cuyas vergüenzas se taparon con los esteroides del crédito

Cuando las burbujas empezaron a reventar todo se vino abajo en estos países y es lo que vemos en el gráfico. *Mientras que en Alemania todo siguió más o menos igual y en Francia la crisis fue leve y el consumo retomó una senda ascendente bastante pronto, en Italia a estas alturas se ha perdido el 8% del comercio y en España nada menos que un 25%*. Esto también explica como es lógico el impresionante aumento del paro español, que si ya hubiera subido mucho si hubiéramos seguido la senda italiana o portuguesa, así lo hizo mucho más por el aumento de la población. De esta forma la avaricia y la ambición de unos pocos arruinó no solo la vida de millones de españoles sino también la de millones de extranjeros que acudieron a nuestra tierra. La reciente dinámica de venta de deuda al exterior que está alimentando la recuperación actual como vemos solo ha servido para estabilizar el consumo y evitar que se siga hundiendo, aunque es probable que dado que el proceso de endeudamiento con el exterior se está acelerando pueda remontar algo en los próximos meses. La deuda del Tesoro en manos de extranjeros vuelve a superar el 50%.

Si analizamos la producción industrial vemos que aumentó en España con la burbuja un 8%, en Italia permaneció prácticamente estable, en Alemania un 21% y en Francia hubo un aumento marginal. *Es decir, que el único país que realmente se dedicó a invertir en mejorar su sistema productivo durante los años de la fiesta del crédito fue Alemania, ya que el aumento español se debió sobre todo al impulso de la industria auxiliar a la construcción*. La rentabilidad política de la inversión a largo plazo se ve que es nula en la mayor parte de los países.

Después del estallido de la burbuja Alemania casi ha recuperado los niveles anteriores (-2%), mientras que en Italia se ha hundido (-26%), en Francia se arrastra a duras penas sin indicios de remontar (-15%) y en España ha sufrido una devastación aún mayor que la de Italia (-29%) y, al igual que en el comercio, apenas se ve una estabilización.

El gráfico de la producción industrial es mucho más preocupante todavía pues nos está diciendo que el único país que a duras penas está aguantando la embestida de la globalización y la dura competencia de cada vez más países extraeuropeos es Alemania, *mientras que los demás se han quedado descolgados de lo que está pasando en el mundo, no reaccionan y se encaminan (nos encaminamos) directamente al desastre, como muestra el desacoplamiento entre consumo y producción*. Esto, por otra parte, también pinta un negro panorama sobre la sostenibilidad a largo plazo de la zona euro







Este fenómeno no parece que esté ocurriendo en los EEUU, donde los gráficos de producción industrial y comercio minorista no se están desacoplando, aumentando incluso algo más deprisa últimamente la producción (las escalas se han adaptado para que la comparación sea fiable). Aunque la forma de conseguirlo no sea ejemplar pues entre otros problemas ha causado un gran aumento de la desigualdad, está claro que la situación no es comparable con la europea







La conclusión es que casi todos los países europeos necesitan repensar de forma apremiante el lugar que pueden ocupar en la economía mundial en esta primera mitad del siglo XXI y que, a no ser que se haga algo urgentemente, el proceso de decadencia industrial y endeudamiento exterior que está ocurriendo en muchos países hará que las estructuras políticas europeas actuales se desintegren, muchas economías se vean metidas en problemas aún más graves de los que tienen y ese estado del bienestar más o menos desarrollado que disfrutan sus poblaciones acabe por ser insostenible


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUNyCbzB3rU


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

Guanax tardex....


----------



## sirpask (22 Mar 2015)

Me imagino que ya estará posteado por aquí pero bueno, no esta demás recordarlo. El ser humano es un ser vivo, por mucha deuda y dinero o poco que se tenga.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ocIBIngXm3g


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2015)

Stay tuned 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ixwcItmO88


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (22 Mar 2015)

Reflotando. Lo de Andalucia es una señal clara. :


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Reflotando. Lo de Andalucia es una señal clara. :



Día de reconfirmación de que sólo hay esperanza en las soluciones individuales.

Hoy se ha visto los cainita y deleznable que es el paleto español.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (22 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Día de reconfirmación de que sólo hay esperanza en las soluciones individuales.
> 
> Hoy se ha visto los cainita y deleznable que es el paleto español.



Amen Brother.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amen Brother.



Falta poco para que se acabe la pasta gratis y el endeudamiento infinito destinado a comprar estómagos agradecidos.

En ese momento van a pasar hambre, mucha hambre y verán los colmillos de esos corruptos que los han mantenido y entonces los dejarán caer en el pozo de la exclusión.

Pena ninguna y que disfruten de lo votado y revotado.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (22 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Falta poco para que se acabe la pasta gratis y el endeudamiento infinito destinado a comprar estómagos agradecidos.
> 
> En ese momento van a pasar hambre, mucha hambre y verán los colmillos de esos corruptos que los han mantenido y entonces los dejarán caer en el pozo de la exclusión.
> 
> Pena ninguna y que disfruten de lo votado y revotado.



Les estará bien empleado.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Día de reconfirmación de que sólo hay esperanza en las soluciones individuales.
> 
> Hoy se ha visto los cainita y deleznable que es el paleto español.



hace tiempo que la solución es PARTICULAR y cada uno debe actuar conforme a sus capacidades (¿emigrar?), ahorros (¿independencia económica?) y sus convicciones (¿no aportar al consumo que enriquece a la casta?).

hace tiempo que había que haberse puesto de perfil ante la imposibilidad de cualquier acción colectiva en el erial de España que navega entre el ventajismo de unos, la ignorancia de otros y la falta de lealtad social de todos.

los griegos tuvieron huevos, los italianos casi, los españoles ni la huelen. Quédense con el primer minuto de este vídeo.

[youtube]vZeLK7GSoMY[/youtube]


give me a fuck beat.


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Día de reconfirmación de que sólo hay esperanza en las soluciones individuales.
> 
> Hoy se ha visto los cainita y deleznable que es el paleto español.



Maestro, tu y yo, y muchos conforeros ya sabíamos que la crisis subyacente es la crisis moral.

El egoísmo y desconexión de la realidad que ha traído el R78 con su "sociedad del bienestar" está ya profundamente enervado en la genética de las nuevas generaciones de españoles.

Lo que no puede ser no puede ser. Y no será.

SOLUCIONES INDIVIDUALES¡


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2015)

******* dijo:


> Maestro, tu y yo, y muchos conforeros ya sabíamos que la crisis subyacente es la crisis moral.
> 
> El egoísmo y desconexión de la realidad que ha traído el R78 con su "sociedad del bienestar" está ya profundamente enervado en la genética de las nuevas generaciones de españoles.
> 
> ...



SOLUCIONES INDIVIDUALES *Y EGOÍSTAS*.

Aquí que les den por el culo a todos y que se ahoguen en sus decisiones. No miréis para atrás. Solo caben en el carro la familia y amigos muy cercanos que hayan demostrado lealtad en el pasado. El resto sobra, ojos que no ven corazón que no siente.


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Mar 2015)

Por desgracia así es...egoístas.

Pero no hay otra.
A caso no es egoista el asesor de deportes de la diputación de Cordoba cuando vota sistematicamente LA PESOE?? 

A caso no es egoista el chofer de Ana Botella cuando vota PPOE para mantener su puestecito y su paguica???

O los empleados de los entes públicos o parapúblicos cuando votan CASTA para proteger sus intereses???


Esto es Sodoma y Gomorra...y los justos no son mayoría. El egoísmo en este caso es CUESTIÓN DE SUPERVIVENCIA¡¡¡


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2015)

Un pequeño break en este remanso de paz del burbujismo premium.

Datos 100% reales.

Hoy a las 21:22 (hace escasos 20 minutos) llaman timbre exterior. Miro por el videocontestador y veo a una señora de unos 60 palos (hoy hace un puto día infernal en Madrid y donde vivo está cayendo el puto diluvio universal) con su gorrito y sus guantes que sujetan una carpeta de cartón.

La contesto y me pide 5 minutos para hacer una encuesta del CIS. La pido que no pierda el tiempo conmigo que soy anticastuzos y el organismo para el que trabaja rinde cuentas a una institución que no me representa. La deseo buenas noches.

Este es el trabajo que se está creando, unas putas horas sueltas a horas intempestivas y con un frio / lluvia del carajo por cuatro duros que apenas llegará para un poco de pan duro con lecho del carreful.

Eso es un parado menos.

Aaagggggg panda de sinverguenzas


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2015)




----------



## FoSz2 (27 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


>



Si la inflación está para financiar a los estados...


----------



## Raider (27 Mar 2015)

******* dijo:


> Maestro, tu y yo, y muchos conforeros ya sabíamos que la crisis subyacente es la crisis moral.
> 
> El egoísmo y desconexión de la realidad que ha traído el R78 con su "sociedad del bienestar" está ya profundamente enervado en la genética de las nuevas generaciones de españoles.
> EDITO porque no sale el nombre de nuestro compañero de Foro, salen estrellitas, no comprendo, el nombre de nuestro compañero es B-R-A-X-T-O-N. así creo que saldrá.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, *******, la crisis no llega así porque si, hay un profunda, muy profunda crisis de valores humanos.
Y cuando ya no hay principios morales lo demás; la decadencia; llega pronto.


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2015)

Ten por seguro que el manirroto pagará bien cara su ausencia de valores


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2015)

La castuza nos tiene reservado un escenario de represión cada vez más insoportable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbltnMlQLq0


----------



## vecordis (31 Mar 2015)

Sabéis lo más podido de todo?

Toda la vida, pagando los impuestos, sin coger el paro, ni baja por gilipollezes.
Comportandote de forma cívica.
Y con casi los 50, darte cuenta , que sales perdiendo.
Hoy me han llamado, para trabajar en Suiza. Aunque la oferta no me ha interesado.
Ya lo tengo claro; me voy de esta mierda, lo más pronto posible.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)




----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

*Acojonante
*
*Americans Not In The Labor Force Soar To Record 93.2 Million As Participation Rate Drops To February 1978 Levels*

Americans Not In The Labor Force Soar To Record 93.2 Million As Participation Rate Drops To February 1978 Levels | Zero Hedge

So much for yet another "above consensus" recovery, and what's worse it is, well, about to get even worse, because while the Fed keeps baning some illusory drum that slack in the economy is almost non-existent, the reality is that in March the number of people who dropped out of the labor force rose by yet another 277K, up 2.1 million in the past year, and has reached a record 93.175 million.

Indicatively, this means that the labor force participation rate dropped once more, from 62.8% to 62.7%, a level seen back in February 1978, even as the BLS reported that the entire labor force actually declined for the second consecutive month, down almost 100K in March to 156,906.







Why is this important? Because as long as the true employment rate, that of the civilian employment to total population, remains at depression levels, there will be no incrases in average hourly earnings.







*No Country For Young Workers: Only Americans 55 And Older Found Jobs In March*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...-only-americans-55-and-older-found-jobs-march

We first showed back in October 2012 that in America, courtesy of the Fed's micro-mismanagement of everything, the labor force has been turned upside down, and the only jobs being created are those for aged workers, Americans 55 and over. The reason is two-fold: with savings rates at zero, Americans who were on the verge of retiring found that the fruit of their labor was worth nothing under ZIRP (and may well be punished under the upcoming NIRP) as their savings (and fixed income investments) generate zero interest income, while young Americans would rather stay in college by the millions funded generously by trillions in Uncle Sam student loans.

In any event, this is nothing short of a recipe for disaster, as aged workers have no leverage to demand higher wages (hence the lack of any broad wage growth), while Millennials and other young Americans, instead of entering the work force and accumulating job skills as well as wages, get more and more in debt.

All of this was on full display in today's jobs number, which while disappointing wildly based on Establishment survey data, was even worse based on the Household survey where only 34,000 people found jobs in March. But it was the age breakdown that was the stunner, and it can be seen best in the chart below.
 
In short: *America continues to be a country where there are only jobs for old men, those 55 and older, who saw a 329,000 increase in jobs in the past month. Every other age group saw job losses!*







And the real kicker: *since the start of the Second Great Depression, only the 55 and older age group has seen job increases. Those 55 and younger are still 1.2 million jobs below the level they were are on December 2007.*







And just in case there is any confusion, here is just the number of workers aged 55 and older. At 33.1 million they just hit a new all time high.







Oh, and finally, for those who may be wondering. It isn't because of early retirement. Unless of course, those retiring early are workers aged 25 to 54.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

Están machacando a la clase media con la economía financiarizada.

Una corrección del 40% en el SP y retroceden 30 años.

*Wage Growth In America Has Never Been Higher... For Your Boss
*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...rowth-america-has-never-been-higher-your-boss

everal weeks ago we revealed the "The Mystery Of America's Missing Wage Growth" in which we showed why matter how hard the Fed tries to push the S&P 500 higher (and it has certainly done an admirable job of manipulating the market to record highs), it has over the past 7 years failed to trickle down any of this redistributed "wealth" in the form of rising wages for US workers. Or rather, for most US workers. Because as usually happens, this is a story with two parts.

First, as a reminder, the main reason why wage growth remains subdued, and 50% below the Fed's target, has to do with what continues to be record slack in the economy, manifesting itself most recently in the form of a record 93.2 million Americans who have voluntarily or otherwise, exited the US labor force. This can best be seen on the following chart comparing the undistorted employment-to-population ratio chart with wholesale wage growth for all employees







It is here that things get interesting, because as the BLS itself breaks down the quality of the US labor force, there are two groups of workers: supervisory and non-supervisory. This is how the Bureau of Labor Statistics defines the all important former category:

Production and related employees include working supervisors and all nonsupervisory employees (including group leaders and trainees) engaged in fabricating, processing, assembling, inspecting, receiving, storing, handling, packing, warehousing, shipping, trucking, hauling, maintenance, repair, janitorial, guard services, product development, auxiliary production for plant's own use (for example, power plant), recordkeeping, and other services closely associated with the above production operations.

Nonsupervisory employees include those individuals in private, service-providing industries who are not above the working-supervisor level. This group includes individuals such as office and clerical workers, repairers, salespersons, operators, drivers, physicians, lawyers, accountants, nurses, social workers, research aides, teachers, drafters, photographers, beauticians, musicians, restaurant workers, custodial workers, attendants, line installers and repairers, laborers, janitors, guards, and other employees at similar occupational levels whose services are closely associated with those of the employees listed.
According to the BLS there were 98.4 million "prouduction and non-supervisory" private workers in March, or 82.5% of the total 119.3 million private workers employed in the same month.

This also means that there are about 17.5% supervisory, or "boss" jobs in the US.

It is the distinction between the two that is critical. Because as the BLS also reported today, in addition to a disappointing 2.1% wage growth for all US employees, this was accompanied by an even more disappointing 1.56% annual increase in compensation for the majority of America, i.e., its non-supervisory workers, whose average hourly earnings rose from $20.50/hour a year ago to $20.86 in March.

As the chart below shows, not only is wage growth for 83% of America non-existant, it has in fact stalled into what appears to be a recessionary wall.







But, if wage growth for over 80% of America's workers is sliding even as wage growth for all American is flat, that must mean that the wage growth for the tiny 17% of America that is its bosses and supervisors must be soaring.

And sure enough, it is.

In fact, as the chart below shows, wage growth of "supervisory" workers has never been higher!







So the next time your boss or some other handsomely paid "supervisor" appears on CNBC and, dumbfounded, proclaims that there is tons of wage growth, they will be absolutely correct... when referring to their own wage situation, and that of the other 20 million or some private American workers who are not a part of that "lowest" class of US society - its nonsupervisory workers.

So for all those 98.4 million "non-supervisory" workers trapped in wage hell and what increasingly - to them if not to their bosses - looks like a recession, here is a simple solution: demand to be promoted.

Good luck.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2015 at 18:29 ----------

Excelente análisis

*The middle class extinction
*
The multi-level middle class which was built on the over-consumption and in many cases on the bubble economy, is a model that the global economic elite now thinks that no longer serves its interests and therefore must be reconsidered.

The Greek experiment has shown that, the multi-level structure of middle class has been exploited by the economic oligarchy, in order to break this class, by turning one social group against another through social automatism on the basis of conflicting - mostly economic, but also ideological in many cases – interests.

Through this way, the economic oligarchy managed to disorientate a big part of the society, hiding its own huge responsibilities concerning the economic crisis in Greece, preventing a mass dynamic reaction and, proceeding fast to the next phase of the plan, which is, the destruction of the biggest part of the middle class.

The consumption-saturated and aging West, cannot longer contribute to the rise of profits of the global economic elite and therefore, through the economic crisis, the middle class is systematically eliminated so that its consuming power to be "aligned" with that of the majority of the huge populations of developing countries.

*Change of model in favor of the big capital
*
The target of the middle class extinction in the West is to restrict the level of wages in developing economies and prevent current model to be expanded in those countries. The global economic elite is aiming now to create a more simple model which will be consisted basically of three main levels.

The 1% holding the biggest part of the global wealth, will lie, as always, at the top of the pyramid. In the current phase, frequent and successive economic crises, not only assist on the destruction of social state and uncontrolled massive privatizations, but also, on the elimination of the big competitors.

In the middle of the pyramid, a restructured class will serve and secure the domination of the top. Corporate executives, big journalists, scientific elites, suppression forces. It is characteristic that academic research is directed on the basis of the profits of big corporations. Funding is directed increasingly to practical applications in areas that can bring huge profits, like for example, the higher automatization of production and therefore, the profit increase through the restriction of jobs.

The base of the pyramid will be consisted by the majority of workers in global level, with restricted wages, zero labor rights, and nearly zero opportunities for activities other than consumption.

*Suppression through maximum possible uniformity on the base
*
Maximum possible uniformity on the base, secures an additional, peculiar suppression. Adjusting wages in levels where people will be able only to survive in order to consume, the fact that the Western cultural totalitarianism, which is exclusively defined by economic terms is expanded everywhere, as well as the fact that, the privatization of higher education will exclude the majority from this right, are factors that will contribute to the complete dominance of the new model.

These new conditions will automatically dictate a kind of suppression since the vast majority will not have the means, the will and the intellectual ability to dispute the new model. The destruction of the multi-level middle class, nearly eliminates the probability of the birth of resistance forces which could probably fight against, and beat the dominant system.

The modified westernization of societies in this phase, is something which the global economic elite seeks. The lack of Vision of Western man spreads like a disease. Therefore, the search for a different model based on different principles becomes more and more difficult, as well as, the resistance against this cultural totalitarianism.

The basic argument by the mouthpieces that serve the global economic oligarchy - in order to promote the preferable model as the only solution - is the lack of competitiveness and the fact that people in developing countries have the right to a better life.

The reality, however, is different because the future prepared for these people, is actually a nightmare. It is about a global society where the most people will live to consume inside an authoritarian environment of suppression which will be imposed, not by a visible regime, but by private armies serving the invisible markets, and by a timid humanity which will learn to self-restricted in order to serve the interests of a global oligarchy.

However, the most horrific thing of all will be the expansion of the lower social level, consisted by millions of people all over the planet, which will be left without any kind of help, dying in extreme poverty, since the global economic elite will secure its domination through the oversupply of labor force and consumers.

Unfortunately, already, the human life increasingly lose value...


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2015)

Mierda, acabo de tener una pesadilla...:
El Malefico gobierno español, viendo que sus ciudadanos cada día mas comulgan con una salida del euro, hace un llamamiento a Europa y esta le concede millones de credito vía financieras automovilisticas (francesas y Alemanas) con la táctica de tener a sus ciudadanos presos de mas créditos durante 4 o 6 años, bajando los precios, pero a cambio de largos periodos de financiación a un 8% de media.

Cuando entre un nuevo gobierno, y quiera hacer un referendum sobre el Euro, nuestros maleficos partidos dirán... Señores, si salimos del Euro tu en vez de deber X vas a deber X * 1,68.... Y los ciudadanos se acojonaran.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]n1uoMSxbHAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugrakkir (4 Abr 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Mierda, acabo de tener una pesadilla...:
> El Malefico gobierno español, viendo que sus ciudadanos cada día mas comulgan con una salida del euro, hace un llamamiento a Europa y esta le concede millones de credito vía financieras automovilisticas (francesas y Alemanas) con la táctica de tener a sus ciudadanos presos de mas créditos durante 4 o 6 años, bajando los precios, pero a cambio de largos periodos de financiación a un 8% de media.
> 
> Cuando entre un nuevo gobierno, y quiera hacer un referendum sobre el Euro, nuestros maleficos partidos dirán... Señores, si salimos del Euro tu en vez de deber X vas a deber X * 1,68.... Y los ciudadanos se acojonaran.



Siguen llamando por teléfono algunos bancos para ofrecer créditos al 8 % y al 12 % de interés. 

Mi respuesta es que me llamen cuando los oferten a un máximo del 4% , lo demás es usura y un robo.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2015)

La relajación monetaria esconde mentira tras mentira.

Japón es el claro ejemplo en el que tras enriquecer a las manos fuertes nos decían que los salarios crecían. Al final se ve que efectivamente la oligarquía sí se ha enriquecido y que los salarios no subían lo que decían.

Esto viene a Europa, al loro.


----------



## Hugrakkir (5 Abr 2015)

Esta frase lo resume todo:

The reality, however, is different because the future prepared for these people, is actually a nightmare. It is about a global society where the most people will live to consume inside an authoritarian environment of suppression which will be imposed, not by a visible regime, but by private armies serving the invisible markets, and by a timid humanity which will learn to self-restricted in order to serve the interests of a global oligarchy.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2015)

Hugrakkir dijo:


> Esta frase lo resume todo:
> 
> The reality, however, is different because the future prepared for these people, is actually a nightmare. It is about a global society where the most people will live to consume inside an authoritarian environment of suppression which will be imposed, not by a visible regime, but by private armies serving the invisible markets, and by a timid humanity which will learn to self-restricted in order to serve the interests of a global oligarchy.



Esa es la terrible maquinaria del capitalismo nepotista que tiene atrapada y exclavizada ad eternum a mas de la mitad de la población espsñola.

Muy pocos son libres y la gran mayoría no entienden el significado del concepto libertad


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Abr 2015)

Y muchos de los que entienden este concepto...la temen.

La comodidad del sofá, el mal llamado estado del "bienestar", ha traído un nuevo ciudadano que no se preocupa mas que de sus necesidades, casi todas creadas, nunca lo bastante satisfechas.

La ciudadanía ha perdido el norte. El despertar va a ser terrible.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2015)

******* dijo:


> Y muchos de los que entienden este concepto...la temen.
> 
> La comodidad del sofá, el mal llamado estado del "bienestar", ha traído un nuevo ciudadano que no se preocupa mas que de sus necesidades, casi todas creadas, nunca lo bastante satisfechas.
> 
> La ciudadanía ha perdido el norte. El despertar va a ser terrible.



Amigo, la ignorancia y el desconocimiento de la libertad es lo que les tiene atados al grillete de la élite.

Cada cual hemos elegido nuestro camino y hay que apechugar con todas las consecuencias, en ambos sentidos.


----------



## sirpask (5 Abr 2015)

En el pasado nos gobernaron reyes, en la actualidad Empresas y corporaciones y en el futuro las máquinas...

A ver, si algún día despierta el homo sapiens sapiens.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KTRwW4wAe7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bubbler (6 Abr 2015)

Todo el programa está bien, pero en Min. 10:20, Max indica un nuevo cesto de divisas (incluye $ ¿SDR?) que cotizará respecto al oro:

[YOUTUBE]Zqt18VH2F5o[/YOUTUBE]

El vector Elysium es el oro y la compuerta es el SDR o lo que sea esa nueva supercesta; bien, ya tenemos:

* Conocimiento del vector (oro y quizás plata)
* Conocimiento del instrumento (cesta SDR)

Nos faltan las instrucciones del juguete y en que momento podremos jugar... De hacerlo, tendría que ser en un periodo de tiempo donde la borregada esté atontada con otras cosas (vacaciones de verano), la gente gasta, está más preocupada por sus vacaciones y deja un margen de 2 meses para realizar todo el cambio; septiembre la borregada empieza a hacer cosas y hasta el siguiente mes no empieza a ocurrir el aplastamiento de órdenes.

En caso de no hacerlo en estas vacaciones de verano, se meten en un periodo poco gestionable (ahora también lo es), y supongo que la siguiente "ventana de cambio" sería en el cambio de año 2015-2016 ¿qué pensáis vosotros con los datos que disponéis?

PD: Suiza se acerca al BRICS, Grexit, petróleo, infraestructuras (apagones de luz, caídas de internet)... cada vez con más cadencia las noticias...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2015)

pienso que será en Octubre...ahora el año no lo sé...tal vez Borja Mathew sepa el timing...:X


----------



## El Promotor (6 Abr 2015)

Me paso por este hilo-cueva del falso chamán Bertok, refugio de seres anclados en el pasado que no han visto la luz del sol desde hace años, y les traigo noticias del mundo exterior...







La NEP hace de las suyas: el crecimiento y la creación de empleo alcanzan la velocidad de crucero.

*La creación de empleo recupera el ritmo previo a la crisis: más de 500.000 ocupados al año*

*El empleo crece en 160.579 personas y marca el mejor marzo de la serie histórica*

*Banco de España: la economía crece un 0,8% hasta marzo*

*El Banco de España eleva la previsión de crecimiento del PIB para 2015 hasta el 2,8%*

Y les dejo en su hábitat natural y con sus cosas: en penumbra, lamiéndose las heridas y especulando sobre la nueva fecha del fin del mundo.

Ahí fuera hay todo un mundo de posibilidades por descubrir para todos aquellos con ganas de vivir y salir adelante. 

Eso si, no es apto para gente como ustedes.


----------



## bubbler (6 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pienso que será en Octubre...ahora el año no lo sé...tal vez Borja Mathew sepa el timing...:X



Sí, pueden esperar, hasta el momento que pierdan el control (pienso que disponen de sistemas para la toma de decisiones con una baja incertidumbre, y que este escenario de pérdida de control lo evitarán).

Ahora bien, tienen que mover ficha (o no moverla y tender hacia el escenario de pérdida de control); en caso más que probable de mover ficha, tendrá que ser en un plazo de tiempo no muy prolongado (6 meses o hasta 24 meses), jugando el tiempo en su contra. Lo que se propone es que las tres partes ganen:

* La élite, que podrá seguir exprimiendo al ganado, y deshacerse del problema global que han creado.
* Los conscientes (realmente una sustancia), que la élite no sabe muy bien cómo controlar; en caso de pacto fiduciario-gold, esta sustancia tendría un poder inimaginable... ¿Y qué coste económico puede suponer para la élite? Un bajo coste (económico), pensando que esa sustancia se disolverá en el aire cuando ocurra (y asumiendo el riesgo de poder de esa sustancia consciente).
* El ganado, seguirán felices; realmente este sistema lo han aceptado ellos y lo sostienen felizmente. Como no estan preparados para el cambio, hay que hacerlo lo más transparente posible; que no se enfaden (pueden saber la verdad pero harán que no pasa nada), en caso de enfado de que termina su producto de vida entonces sí tendremos problemas todos.

Conclusión, que la élite está más que preparada para los diferentes escenarios, y que ahora les interesa una forma para poder diluir las deudas, y ese formato es el oro, pensando que matan dos pájaros de un tiro (la deuda y esa sustancia invisible que les molesta tanto y que aquí han sido denominados como los conscientes) ¿el futuro?, posiblemente pase por criptodivisas, aunque ese ciclo mucho me temo que no lo veremos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 16:10 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Me paso por este hilo-cueva del falso chamán Bertok, refugio de seres anclados en el pasado que no han visto la luz del sol desde hace años, y les traigo noticias del mundo exterior...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falso chamán Bertok - Bertok es un forero como usted o como yo; el calificar de esa forma a un forero ya es indicador de cómo percibe su realidad. Bertok a aportado mucho valor, al igual que usted, simplemente tenemos puntos de vista diferentes, y es bueno que se exponga, ya que otro agente externo puede obtener la información/datos y transformarlo en su conocimiento.

especulando sobre la nueva fecha del fin del mundo - Especulamos el siguiente cambio (incluida su probabilidad de ocurrencia en una fecha aproximada) que pueda afectar a nuestra calidad de vida.

Ahí fuera hay todo un mundo de posibilidades por descubrir para todos aquellos con ganas de vivir y salir adelante - Estamos 100%, y creo que pocos han dicho lo contrario; lo que cambia es cómo se miren esas ¿posibilidades? (mejor oportunidades), ya que mientras un forero las puede mirar en ser autónomo porque ha detectado que este repunte inventado puede ser un nicho para una nueva actividad, otro forero lo percibe como "el preludio".


----------



## Bulldog99 (6 Abr 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me paso por este hilo-cueva del falso chamán Bertok, refugio de seres anclados en el pasado que no han visto la luz del sol desde hace años, y les traigo noticias del mundo exterior...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te tengo que dar un thanks porque es de lo mejorcito que he leído en este foro en los ultimos 3 años :XX:


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wc4wy1qyA3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lynx (6 Abr 2015)

Spain's Atrociously High Unemployment Rate - Business Insider


----------



## efecto_dragui (6 Abr 2015)

Hoy mismo he visto al descerebrado del Mariano decir por television que el partido y el pais "van bien"...estos yankees no se enteran :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> Spain's Atrociously High Unemployment Rate - Business Insider



Si no lo explicas en modo texto, no lo van a entender ::::::

El dogma .... ciega

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 19:31 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Sí, pueden esperar, hasta el momento que pierdan el control (pienso que disponen de sistemas para la toma de decisiones con una baja incertidumbre, y que este escenario de pérdida de control lo evitarán).
> 
> Ahora bien, tienen que mover ficha (o no moverla y tender hacia el escenario de pérdida de control); en caso más que probable de mover ficha, tendrá que ser en un plazo de tiempo no muy prolongado (6 meses o hasta 24 meses), jugando el tiempo en su contra. Lo que se propone es que las tres partes ganen:
> 
> ...



Por favor no me compare con semejante cucaracha.

Cada uno es sufridor y víctima de todas sus decisiones. Yo estoy conforme y 100% satisfecho con las que he ido tomando desde 2006.

Que se cuiden de lo que viene, se lo deseo aunque sean unos pobres desgraciados.


----------



## bubbler (8 Abr 2015)

No era ánimo de ofender Bertok; sin embargo sí es un buen indicador de cómo va la tendencia/situación.

Si crees conveniente actualizar a 5.2.6 - Mejora del proceso del sueño

[YOUTUBE]QjLPnyYJKVI[/YOUTUBE]

Resumen:
* Melatonina
* Serotonina

Explicación de glándula pineal, hormonas que segrega, alimentación idónea, factores externos, inhibidores, buenas prácticas... Abierto, conciso, didáctico, inócuo (e instintivamente afín).


----------



## Ursur (8 Abr 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> No era ánimo de ofender Bertok; sin embargo sí es un buen indicador de cómo va la tendencia/situación.
> 
> Si crees conveniente actualizar a 5.2.6 - Mejora del proceso del sueño
> 
> ...




Melatonina?

No he tenido peores pesadillas en toda mi vida que cuando tomé melatonina.

(Lo siento, me he perdido, no entiendo qué hace esto en este hilo)


----------



## Hugrakkir (9 Abr 2015)

El sueño de España

de Berthel Gryppenberg
......

En un hondo letargo de desierto

duerme el pueblo español altivo y rudo:

para las lides del Progreso muerto,

la vida acepta con desprecio mudo.



Soñar con el pasado le divierte

y con la gloria que alcanzara un día:

es su sueño el que acaba con la muerte

y su paz la que sigue a la agonía.



En un silencio de desierto, España

toda labor fructífera desdeña,

del sol en la alba claridad se baña,

y siempre altiva e indolente, sueña.



Sueña a la falda de desnudos montes

bajo laureles, junto a exhaustos ríos,

mientras borra sus torvos horizontes

el tórrido vapor de los estíos.



No turban la vejez de sus solares

que se derrumban al trepar la hiedra,

ni consiente clamores populares

ni el humo fértil del carbón de piedra.



Hombre del porvenir, vano es tu empeño

de despertar la España legendaria

que, refugiada en la región del sueño,

aún tiene para ayer una plegaria.



No despiertes, España, del profundo

sopor de las pretéritas edades

aunque el cimiento a conmover del mundo

sientas venir tremendas tempestades.



Duerme, duerme, país maravilloso,

bajo el azul intenso de tu cielo,

que es tu atávico sueño más hermoso

que de otras razas el febril anhelo.

Read more: Los Dormilones de Sinapia, Según Berthel Gryppenberg, Finlandés - Armando Bronca


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Abr 2015)

Los riesgos de cada clase de activo en la actualidad - Rankia


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2015)

Un discurso épico, dios quiera que sea un turning point

Este hombre va a ponerse a la altura de su padre

[YOUTUBE]A-6KnMd8g8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2520 (11 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Un discurso épico, dios quiera que sea un turning point
> 
> Este hombre va a ponerse a la altura de su padre
> 
> [YOUTUBE]A-6KnMd8g8g[/YOUTUBE]




Ron y Rand Paul = Disidencia controlada


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2015)

[youtube]OIAFRzaHnb4[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2015)

*Una oportunidad histórica
*
Una oportunidad histÃ³rica - Rankia

Todos los modelos económicos con el tiempo se convierten en híbridos. EE.UU. hoy en día no representa el capitalismo puro. De hecho, en ninguna parte del mundo hay lugar para el capitalismo puro, no regulado.

Lloyd Blankfein, CEO de Goldman Sachs

Pues sí, es una verdadera lástima. Hoy en día ir de “liberal” por la vida es una cosa tan utópica como en su momento lo fue el comunismo o el anarquismo. Pero eso *es lo que pasa cuando el Estado mete sus manazas en todo e intenta controlar cualquier esfera de la vida pública*. Hubo una época dorada, no hace tanto, en el que las grandes corporaciones luchaban a cara de perro por su cuota de mercado. No es que los políticos de entonces fueran mejores o peores que los actuales, pero había cierto laissez faire en los asuntos de la economía. Y sobre todo, los banqueros centrales no iban de superestrellas ni sus acciones tenían la repercusión mediática de ahora.

La verdad es que los responsables de los grandes Bancos Centrales de entonces no tenían mucho que hacer. El sistema financiero se regía por los designios del Patrón-Oro y las tasas de interés se ajustaban libremente en función de los vaivenes macroeconómicos (es un tema que ya he tratado extensamente en mi blog). Por supuesto no era un modelo perfecto ni ideal. 

Pero como hoy, lo verdaderamente importante era la dirección que tomaban los flujos del capital internacional. Pongamos un ejemplo… Tenemos dos países: a) uno cuya economía va como un tiro y los negocios prosperan–el país X-; y b) otro cuyos políticos no saben como lidiar con una economía en recesión que genera graves tensiones sociales debido a las caídas salariales y al alza de las tasas de interés –el país Y-. Pues bien, por increíble que parezca… en el mundo civilizado sólo es cuestión de tiempo que el país “X” tome el sendero del país “Y” y viceversa. Y eso se lo debemos, precisamente, a la inversión de los flujos de capital. El capital siempre busca mejorar la rentabilidad de sus inversiones. Así que en un momento dado un país con bajos salarios, baja fiscalidad y unos tipos de interés “razonables” puede convertirse en el destino idóneo para los empresarios que desean reducir los costes laborales que encarecen la fabricación de sus manufacturas.

Siempre ha sido así. Lo fue durante el Mercantilismo (cuando el Imperio Español lidiaba con la potencias emergentes –entonces Holanda e Inglaterra-); en la época del Patrón-Oro (en el que el oro viajaba con los flujos de capital); y más recientemente, en el proceso globalizador que está convirtiendo a China en la única e indiscutible superpotencia mundial. *Y por supuesto, sucederá lo mismo con todas las naciones del S de Europa cuando abandonen el euro e impaguen sus deudas… No importa lo que diga Frau Merkel. Para entonces seremos tan baratitos y con una macro tan “envidiable”, que el ciclo del crecimiento económico se reiniciará debido a la llegada del capital extranjero*.

Eso es lo que dice la teoría.

*Jugando a ser dioses
*
Uno de los grandes relatos de esta crisis interminable de la se hablará en los libros de Historia durante los próximos 100 años, *se refiere a la increíble manipulación de las tasas de interés por parte de los Bancos Centrales*. 

En un modelo de Capitalismo puro –parecido al que se aplicó en Estados Unidos tras el crash bursátil de 1929-, la quiebra de Lehman Brothers a finales de 2008 habría provocado un cataclismo económico muy parecido al que tuvimos durante la Gran Depresión de los años 30 del pasado siglo. Si la FED hubiera mirado para otro y dejado que el sistema se autorregulara por sí mismo, los tipos de interés del mercado abierto se habrían puesto por las nubes y, a continuación, la mayor parte de la banca y de las grandes corporaciones industriales habría tenido que cerrar las puertas del negocio.

No me interpretéis mal, no es que esté a favor de liquidarlo todo cuando las cosas van mal. Pero mi mayor temor es que la política que han seguido los Bancos Centrales durante estos años sólo nos permitirá nadar un poco más para luego morir en la orilla. O mejor dicho: *para morir tierra adentro, ahogados por el próximo tsumani que nos arrastrará desde alta mar. Pues tengo la impresión de que la próxima crisis será infinitamente peor que la que empezó en 2008…*

Y sin embargo, entiendo que Bernanke intentara apaciguar las consecuencias de la crisis subprime con la puesta en marcha de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Echó mano del manual de los economistas neoclásicos y entendió que el Estado tenía que imprimir dinero para comprar todo el papel que salía a la venta en el mercado. Ya que ese era el mejor modo de evitar no sólo la subida de los tipos de interés, sino de una brutal recesión que habría acabado con la paz social del país y amenazado la supremacía estadounidense a escala planetaria.






Balance de la Reserva Federal (básicamente, bonos del Tesoro y “basura” inmobiliaria)

Todavía es pronto para juzgarlo…

Ahora bien, lo que ha hecho la Reserva Federal durante estos años no tiene precedentes y se me antoja un gigantesco ejercicio de improvisación. En cierto modo, los funcionarios de la FED están jugando a ser dioses y el tiempo dirá si sus figuras serán veneradas o vilipendiadas.

Tras la crisis de 1920-1921 el primer presidente de la Reserva Federal, Benjamin Strong, hizo algo revolucionario. Imprimió dinero para comprar los bonos del Tesoro que estaba en el balance de la banca comercial. Le inyectó liquidez y eso permitió reactivar el crédito que luego utilizó la clase media para poner en marcha todo tipo de negocios. Y por supuesto, para crear una gigantesca burbuja bursátil que ya sabemos como terminó.

La verdad es que Strong fue uno de los primeros economistas neoclásicos –hoy conocidos como neoliberales-, que se atrevió a implementar medidas que antes sólo eran teorías o especulaciones. La nueva política instaurada por el Banco Central tuvo sus pros y sus contras. La crisis de los primeros años 20 quedó atrás, pero por otro lado la enorme impresión de dólares generó un increíble flujo de capital que se dirigió a las bolsas y a la renta fija de otros países cuyos intereses eran más altos que los estadounidenses. Me seguís… *Os cuento todo esto porque lo que sucedió entonces tiene muchas similitudes con lo que pasa ahora (y grandes diferencias, también)*.

A finales de la década, el sistema dio síntomas de agotamiento. La economía doméstica era vulnerable a la subida de los tipos debido al apalancamiento de la deuda. Y luego estaba el problema de Francia… A la que dio por convertir en oro todos los dólares que acudían al país para beneficiarse de sus altas tasas de interés. O dicho de otro modo: Estados Unidos se estaba quedando sin oro para respaldar su base monetaria en un momento en que las bolsas ya estaban en máximos.

Así pues, los mandamases de la FED tuvieron que enfrentarse a una decisión del carajo. A saber: seguir imprimiendo dinero hasta provocar la quiebra del país y su salida del Patrón-Oro; o bien, apostar por la subida de tipos y cruzar los dedos.

Benjamin Strong no tuvo que tomar esa decisión porque falleció “inesperadamente” a los 55 años debido al empeoramiento de la tuberculosis que padecía. Tras lo cuál, los nuevos funcionarios de la Reserva optaron por la subida de las tasas para poner un poco de orden en el corral. Esta medida encareció el crédito en un momento en el que todo el mundo pedía dinero prestado a los bancos para invertir en bolsa o para forrarse con el progresivo encarecimiento de otros activos.

Asimismo, se impuso cuantiosas multas a las entidades financieras que se saltaban a la torera la nueva normativa de controles de capital impuesta por el Banco Central. El cambio de ciclo en la renta variable estaba servido y los más listos –como el padre de JFK-, vendieron todo antes de que se produjera el famoso crash. Mientras el resto de la población seguía invirtiendo lo que tenían y lo que NO tenían como si aquella euforia fuera a durar para siempre.

Para entender lo que es el apalancamiento de la deuda, voy a poneros un ejemplo concreto que todo el mundo entenderá. En los años gozosos de nuestra burbuja inmobiliaria, mucha gente compraba una vivienda que luego alquilaba para comprarse después otro piso que, a su vez, utilizaba como activo para seguir pidiendo dinero prestado a las entidades financieras. Tenía un amigo que jugaba a ese juego. Y no os voy a contar como acabó… “Los pisos se pagan solos” –me decía. El alquiler del primer piso le pagaba la hipoteca del segundo y así sucesivamente. Porque incluso nuestros bancos se creían el mantra aquél de que “el precio de la vivienda siempre va para arriba”. Sin embargo cuando empezó la crisis y los bancos cortaron el crédito debido a la subida de los tipos de interés, mi amigo empezó a pasarlas canutas. Entonces es cuando suceden cosas “inesperadas” que no estaban en la ecuación. Los inquilinos vuelven a casa de sus padres porque no tienen trabajo, los precios de los alquileres caen, el coste de las hipotecas excede el precio real de la vivienda, etc. En fin, una pesadilla en toda regla.

Pues bien, cuando la FED subió los tipos en 1928 gran parte de la clase media estadounidense se encontró en una situación similar a la de mi amigo. Sólo que entonces, los banqueros centrales no salieron al rescate de nada ni de nadie. No hubo más flexibilización cuantitativa y dejaron que el sistema se autorregulara por sí mismo. Se trató de un política netamente liberal obligada por las restricciones del Patrón-Oro y basada en la certeza de que no tenían otra alternativa porque el dólar todavía no era la principal divisa de reserva mundial.

Y ahora volvamos a los tejemanejes del tío Ben. Como decía, *tras el comienzo la Gran Recesión, Bernanke puso en marcha la flexibilización cuantitativa y llenó el planeta de dólares*. Si pretendía con ello reactivar el crédito bancario como hizo Strong tras la crisis de 1920-1921, no lo consiguió. Aunque *si logró la caída generalizada de todas las tasas de interés –transfiriendo con ello, el coste de la recesión de los deudores a los ahorradores-*. La pregunta obvia que nos hacemos todos es: ¿por qué?. Porque si el crédito no llega a la calle… jamás tendremos una recuperación del consumo que tire de la economía…






La caída de la velocidad del dinero de la M2 está estrechamente ligada a la caída de las ventas minoristas (dicha correlación continua en 2015)

Al comprar a través de los QE toda la basura invendible que estaba en poder de los bancos, esos activos se revalorizaron. Sin embargo, parece que esto no ha sido suficiente para que éstos se animen a prestar al común de los ciudadanos.

La respuesta a esta cuestión es de lo más compleja. Por la red hay miles de personas que plantean sus teorías e hipótesis. Todo el mundo hace sus cábalas. Y yo también, claro. En este blog he intentado hacerlo. Pero es muy difícil… En cualquier caso, *lo que tenemos ahora es una situación macro que nos aboca a un mundo sin crecimiento económico real durante años o décadas*.

Por inferencias eso es lo que nos dice el estado actual de todas las tasas de interés cuyo nivel está en el 0% o en intereses reales negativos. Lo vemos en los intereses que ofrece la deuda pública de un montón de países –Suiza ya ofrece rentabilidad negativa en el bono a 10 años-, en los intereses negativos que ofrecen los depósitos bancarios de los Bancos Centrales, en el interés de los préstamos avalados por oro (el GOFO, que ya ha dejado de publicarse…), etc.

Mientras tanto, la banca comercial cierra oficinas y ve amenazado su status por la emergencia del crowfunding y de las divisas virtuales como el Bitcoin. Es más, empiezan a surgir voces de que dentro de sólo 10 años la banca actual será un espejismo de lo que fue y que sucumbirá ante el empuje de las Nuevas Tecnologías de la información que ya han machacado a las discográficas, a las editoriales y a la prensa escrita.

Y ni así se animan a prestar…

*No se que pensareis vosotros, pero para mi restringen el crédito porque ahora el juego está en las bolsas y en la deuda pública norteamericana*. Eso lo que pasa cuando imprimes un montón de dinero para inyectar liquidez en el Sistema. Strong lo sabía y Bernanke, también.

A falta de mejores opciones para sacarle una rentabilidad digna a la cartera, ahora todo el mundo está completamente invertido en la renta variable. Las bajas tasas de interés han destrozado la viabilidad de los fondos monetarios. 

Asimismo, *es realmente triste comprobar como los fondos de pensiones de un montón de países, tanto públicos como privados, han sido empujados por la política irresponsable de los Bancos Centrales para que compren cualquier empresa que se precie (aunque sea una mierda pinchada en un palo)*. Pero tienen que hacerlo. Debido a la configuración demográfica del Primer Mundo, cada año se añaden nuevas cohortes de viejeras que quieren cobrar su prestación de jubilación. Pensiones que exigen una rentabilidad que ahora sólo pueden ofrecer las bolsas. Otra prueba indirecta más, de que el supuesto crecimiento de la economía mundial es una bacalá… Y si con esto no tenéis suficiente, sólo hay que fijarse en la alocada política de recompra de acciones que todas las cotizadas norteamericanas y europeas llevan implementando desde años. Lo normal seria que invirtieran su dinero en expandir sus negocios para ganar cuota de mercado a la competencia ¿Acaso no es eso el capitalismo, Lloyd Blankfein?

Pues se ve que NO. Les importa un carajo que la bolsa norteamericana esté en máximos de sobrecompra y de sobrevaloración, de PER, de tamaño en relación el PIB del país y de apalancamiento. Prefieren exprimir el salario de sus trabajadores para obtener un capital extra con el que recomprar sus propias acciones para que éstas aumenten de valor (lo cuál, a su vez, les sirve de garantía para pedir dinero prestado a las entidades financieras para reiniciar las recompras e hinchar todavía más la burbuja)






La presente burbuja bursátil es deflacionaria

Luego, tampoco podeis perderos los actuales niveles de apalancamiento de los que invierten en bolsa (en 2015 parece que llegaremos a la cima de 2013):







Lo cuál nos lleva a una situación de lo más extravagante; pues cómo mi amigo que invertía en inmuebles, ahora hay mucha gente que cree sinceramente que las acciones subirán para siempre.

En fin, *es un bonito cuento movido por la codicia de unos y la necesidad de otros que terminará mal, muy mal*.

*Una oportunidad que no se podía desaprovechar
*
Si hay algo que me va quedando claro con el tiempo, es que *el gran capital no podía dejar pasar esta oportunidad para esquilmar a la clase media y tomar posesión de sus activos*. Que un banco reciba dinero del Banco Central al 0 o 1% y lo preste al 4% es un atraco a mano armada para las pequeñas o medianas empresas (pymes). *Nuestro gobierno puede decir lo que quiera, pero España ha batido en 2014 el récord histórico de negocios que se han acogido al concurso de acreedores*.

*Y los que no lo han hecho, sobreviven gracias a las reducciones salariales (o reparto del trabajo, como se quiera) que han aplicado a sus plantillas. Por eso os digo que el susodicho incremento de puestos de trabajo que Mariano Rajoy vocifera a los cuatro vientos para ser reelegido, no es más que otra milonga –lo que verdaderamente cuenta es el incremento del cómputo total de las horas laborales, que en España, en Estados Unidos y en todas partes se mantiene plano o decrece-*.

Esta travesía por el desierto de casi toda la economía occidental les viene de perlas a los bancos para controlar un montón de activos que luego usan como “colateral” para pedir dinero gratis a la FED, el BCE, el Banco de Japón o quién sea. Con lo cuál tenemos que mientras por un lado la base de activos atesorados por las entidades financieras no para de aumentar; por el otro, la pobreza se extiende entre las clases medias cuya actividad antes tiraba de la economía real. Por eso creo que estamos inmersos en una dinámica perversa, deflacionaria en toda regla, que genera enormes crisis fiscales imposibles de resolver sin el socorro de los Bancos Centrales. Debido a esta situación, las promesas de los políticos se las lleva el viento… No tienen ninguna credibilidad. Ni la van a tener. Su financiación depende de un engranaje financiero sobre el que no tienen ningún control.

Hace unos días escuché a Unai Gaztelumendi en Radio Gramsci (le doy las gracias al rankiano “mancodelepanto” por mandarme el enlace), y parece que los dos hemos llegado a la misma conclusión; a saber, *que este sistema de extracción de la riqueza de las clases medias es una de las mayores fuerzas deflacionarias que amenazan al crecimiento del PIB en todo el planeta*.

Por supuesto hay otras razones no menos importantes que explican ese decrecimiento de las que hablaré en el próximo post. Pero tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que las huestes de economistas neoliberales doctorados en la Universidad de Harvard han montado un tinglado que está intentando transformar el Capitalismo en una suerte de economía dirigida desde arriba, semi-planificada y anti-democrática, que a veces me recuerda lo peor del socialismo soviético. A fin de cuentas, que diferencia hay entre ambos sistemas… Antes los comunistas les robaban a los empresarios y ahora los neoliberales han puesto a la clase media en la diana.

La siguiente imagen nos muestra la magnitud del saqueo:






El incremento de la deuda en EE.UU. no incrementa el crecimiento del PIB

Y es que la estrategia de saquear la riqueza del prójimo a través de la deuda es tan vieja como el hombre mismo. Por ejemplo, en la Antigua Roma. Los romanos que no podían pagar sus deudas no sólo perdían todas sus propiedades, sino que eran reducidos a la esclavitud (sólo podían recuperar la ciudadanía si saldaban sus cuentas con el Estado). Eso explica en buena medida porque hoy tenemos una crisis democrática de mil pares de cojones. Pues aunque no lo parezca, las cosas no han cambiado tanto… Tenemos a una élite que toma las decisiones por nosotros –decisiones que no nos convienen en absoluto-.

*Cuando todo esto reviente, más pronto que tarde, todo ese dinero creado de la nada en forma de deuda se convertirá en lo que realmente es: NADA. Habrá una lucha entre las élites para sacarse los muertos y defaults de encima. Pero para entonces ya se habrá ejecutado en su totalidad el trasvase de riqueza de las clases medias a las élites que se mantengan en pie*.

Es una oportunidad histórica que no podían desaprovechar.

Por una vez, estoy de acuerdo con las FEMEN:

[youtube]4bo7keGtl0g[/youtube]

En el próximo post hablaré del “peak everything”, de los BRICS (sobre todo del BAII) y de la desdolarización del Sistema.

Cuando pueda, claro…

Un fuerte abrazo a todos/as


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2015)

El programa al completo es descomunal.

Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.

¿Qué está pasando con el déficit de España? - Economía Directa 24-4-2015 en mp3 (24/04 a las 07:35:36) 01:10:51 4400069 - iVoox

La economía española es una filfa. El desastre va a ser terrible.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2015)

Excelente, las trampas de la EPA

El reflejo de las manipulaciones de la EPA - Rankia


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (25 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El programa al completo es descomunal.
> 
> Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.
> 
> ...



Gracias por avisar brother. Me lo voy a escuchar ahora mismo. Un saludo.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Abr 2015)

Insisto.

Hay que invertir en metales preciosos: acero y plomo.


----------



## Clouda (25 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El programa al completo es descomunal.
> 
> Para los vagos, a partir del 42'25'' es terrorífico.
> 
> ...



Bertok, las sospechas que dice JCB sobre la manipulación de los datos eso lo tienen que saber en Europa, lo que ocurre es que se les esta dando alas al régimen del 78, bien sea por el miedo a partidos como Podemos o por el desastre que ocasionaria un pais del tamaño de españa, creo que significaria la ruptura del euro...., asi que de momento todo va a seguir igual, patada hacia adelante y deuda y más deuda con el consetimiento de europa, la pregunta es hasta cuando? tu que opinas sobre esto Bertok? da la sensación de que esto se estira y se estira y que no tiene fin..... o quizás sea a partir de 2016 tras las elecciones cuando venga el batacazo, recortes..? y si todo sigue igual en 2016, 2017 etc...?

Por otro lado tenemos el supuesto pico del petróleo en 2015, el próximo año veremos que hay de cierto en esto, tengo ganas también de ver la repercusión que tendra el cierre de pozos de fracking y cuanto va a afectar la producción si poco o mucho.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2015)

Clouda dijo:


> Bertok, las sospechas que dice JCB sobre la manipulación de los datos eso lo tienen que saber en Europa, lo que ocurre es que se les esta dando alas al régimen del 78, bien sea por el miedo a partidos como Podemos o por el desastre que ocasionaria un pais del tamaño de españa, creo que significaria la ruptura del euro...., asi que de momento todo va a seguir igual, patada hacia adelante y deuda y más deuda con el consetimiento de europa, la pregunta es hasta cuando? tu que opinas sobre esto Bertok? da la sensación de que esto se estira y se estira y que no tiene fin..... o quizás sea a partir de 2016 tras las elecciones cuando venga el batacazo, recortes..? y si todo sigue igual en 2016, 2017 etc...?
> 
> Por otro lado tenemos el supuesto pico del petróleo en 2015, el próximo año veremos que hay de cierto en esto, tengo ganas también de ver la repercusión que tendra el cierre de pozos de fracking y cuanto va a afectar la producción si poco o mucho.



Estoy con Jordi Llácer, tienen esclavizado al pueblo español vía deuda y necesitan que los mismos perros sigan en el poder. No pueden permitir que acceda al poder un partido que cuestione eso de pagar la deuda y atender órdenes desde el exterior.

Todo esta falsa sensación de cambio de ciclo es para que la borregada siga votando lo mismo .... como hemos visto en Andalucía.

Pasadas las elecciones generales veremos un crack si no gobierna el PPSOE o vuelta a los recortes sociales en caso de que consigan el poder otra vez.

Mientras tanto, la población sigue su inexorable camino hacia el empobrecimiento y la tercermundización.

A poco que conozcas mundo verás que tan sólo nos separa una red de infraestructuras del primer mundo vía deuda que hay que pagar y una sensación de seguridad derivada a aspectos culturales todavía vigentes y sobre todo a que todavía la gente no tiene que levantarse de la cama pensando qué hacer, robar, matar, ... para comer.

Llegará, no soy nada optimista.

Fuera deudas, hacer un piloto temporal para saber si puedes vivir con un 50% de tu gasto actual y ahorros para al menos 5 años ..... y palomitas aunque las tengas que comer a oscuras atrincherado en tu zulo sin que nadie te vea.

Suerte Zparo


----------



## Clouda (25 Abr 2015)

> Pasadas las elecciones generales veremos un crack si no gobierna el PPSOE o vuelta a los recortes sociales en caso de que consigan el poder otra vez.
> 
> Mientras tanto, la población sigue su inexorable camino hacia el empobrecimiento y la tercermundización.



Podemos logrará como mucho ser tercera fuerza política, de hecho esta perdiendo fuelle debido a toda la campaña de venezuela, lo de monedero y politicas pro-inmigración que ponen los pelos de punta y les hacen perder muchos votos, también la irrupción de ciudadanos les ha quitado una parte del electorado.... asi que por gracia o desgracia seguira habiendo PPSOE para rato, no se si una última legislatura, dos más o a saber....

El tema es como tu bien dices que si ganara Podemos la ostia seria mayuscula por lo cual da la sensación de que estamos sentenciados a continuar con el régimen del 78 con todas sus consecuencias nos guste o no....

Bertok, si este año tras las generales continuan los mismos de que magnitud crees tu que seran esos recortes? en que áreas? el principal foco de votos funcionarios y pensionistas se vera afectado? :

como ves tu ese inexorable camino hacia el empobrecimiento y la tercermundización? a quienes les afectara mas y a quienes menos?


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2015)

Clouda dijo:


> Podemos logrará como mucho ser tercera fuerza política, de hecho esta perdiendo fuelle debido a toda la campaña de venezuela, lo de monedero y politicas pro-inmigración que ponen los pelos de punta y les hacen perder muchos votos, también la irrupción de ciudadanos les ha quitado una parte del electorado.... asi que por gracia o desgracia seguira habiendo PPSOE para rato, no se si una última legislatura, dos más o a saber....
> 
> El tema es como tu bien dices que si ganara Podemos la ostia seria mayuscula por lo cual da la sensación de que estamos sentenciados a continuar con el régimen del 78 con todas sus consecuencias nos guste o no....
> 
> ...



Pagarán el pato los endeudados porque el factor trabajo seguirá a la baja.

Hace muchas décadas en las que trabajar salía tan poco a cuenta como ahora ... salvo para los endeudados en la locura del zulito.

Ganará el bipartidismo y continuará el declive social en forma de menores servicios sociales y devaluación salarial.

El salario normal serán los 600 leuros.

Castuzos y prudentes serán los que salgan adelante.


----------



## Clouda (25 Abr 2015)

Bertok, 600 euros pueden ser mucho o pueden ser poco según como se mire, para un padre de familia obviamente es una miseria pero para un casapapi como yo es un lujo, de hecho es lo que yo gano y todos los meses va destinado a gastarmelo en mariconadas.

Si el salario normal seran los 600 euros como ves tu que repercuta eso en la tasa de paro? verias malo por ejemplo que una gran parte de la población ganara 600 euros y que tuvieramos un 8% de paro? bueno, malo? o según como se mire por lo que te expuse en el primer párrafo.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2015)

Con 600 pavos no puedes hacer un proyecto vital a medio plazo.

En esas condiciones termina por aflorar el psicópata que habita dentro de nosotros.

Feudalismo capitalista y la plebe matándose entre ella.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2015)

CdC ahí lo llevas

[youtube]iVxaTC7Qp44[/youtube]


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (25 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> CdC ahí lo llevas
> 
> [youtube]iVxaTC7Qp44[/youtube]



Es un crack. 
Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Janus (25 Abr 2015)

Clouda dijo:


> Bertok, 600 euros pueden ser mucho o pueden ser poco según como se mire, para un padre de familia obviamente es una miseria pero para un casapapi como yo es un lujo, de hecho es lo que yo gano y todos los meses va destinado a gastarmelo en mariconadas.
> 
> Si el salario normal seran los 600 euros como ves tu que repercuta eso en la tasa de paro? verias malo por ejemplo que una gran parte de la población ganara 600 euros y que tuvieramos un 8% de paro? bueno, malo? o según como se mire por lo que te expuse en el primer párrafo.



mucho o poco pero es lo que van a tener los más afortunados en España.


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2015)

Quién no quiera darse por enterado, es su monkey


----------



## Lynx (28 Abr 2015)

2020 es la nueva fecha mágica. Las previsiones más optimistas esperan que en ese año se alcancen los niveles de ocupación previos a la recesión económica, una meta que podrá dar por cerrada, de una forma políticamente correcta, la crisis que comenzó en 2008...


Aplazar cinco años la consecución de una meta no es algo habitual en política, porque supone ir más allá de las siguientes elecciones parlamentarias.


Las claves

Crecimiento. Los pocos avances en la creación de empleo se han debido en exclusiva a los servicios

Liderazgo. Euskadi ya no es la comunidad con los salarios más altos y el paro más bajo


Por otro lado, mantener una de las dos tasas de paro más moderadas de España es un punto sólido a su favor, pero ya no es la más baja. La encuesta de actividad del Eustat (PRA) difundida el viernes no aporta novedades sustanciales de última hora. La recuperación se consolida en términos laborales, pero a ritmo lento y sin aclarar el panorama a medio plazo.

Industria: incertidumbre en la joya de la corona vasca

Construcción e inmigrantes a la espera de oportunidades

¿La recuperación vasca es más sana que en el resto de España? . diariovasco.com


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Abr 2015)

En mi modesta opinión hay cosas inevitables y que además han sido firmadas en el famoso memorandum:

*Reforma de pensiones*, el fondo no da ni para llegar a 2018. Y mas no se va a recaudar.

*Reforma del mercado laboral*, a semejanza del alemán, pero con sueldos de pobreza...a este respecto considero que vamos hacia el cuencoarrocismo mas atroz. Lo estamos viendo: 80% de contratos en 2014 por debajo de los 889 euros. Y va a seguir bajando pues no aparece el caballo blanco que levante la economía...ni aparecerá. Y la intención es que converjamos a estos efectos con China, no lo olvidemos.

*Reforma de la administración*. Quieran o no quieran habrá de ser reformada en algún momento. Esto no solo implica bajadas de sueldo ( sueldos actuales medios de casi el doble que en el sector privado¡), implica echar abajo las administraciones paralelas externalizadas, implica eliminar el 90% de entes públicos o semipúblicos (ya veremos que se hace con los agujeros negros de endeudamiento), implica reducción de empleados públicos, implica eliminación de cargos de confianza.

*Todo esto se hará entre 2016 y 2020 SI O SI.*

La coyuntura exterior no le permitirá a la UE pasar 2020 sin cumplir con el famoso 0% de déficit.

Ahora podemos imaginar lo que esto va a suponer para el consumo interno hispanistaní.

Y si a ello le unimos el envejecimiento acelerado (los jovenes se van y se seguiran yendo) de la población...

TENEMOS UN COCTEL EXPLOSIVO...y una guerra civil casi segura en la decada de los 20.

El bipartidismo, visto lo de Andalucia, va a seguir. La ingenieria social del bienestar es ahora cuando les va a dar sus frutos...a las manos fuertes que comandan nuestra existencia.

Porque digámoslo a las claras: EL CIUDADANO ESPAÑOL HA MUERTO.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Abr 2015)

******* dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión hay cosas inevitables y que además han sido firmadas en el famoso memorandum:
> 
> *Reforma de pensiones*, el fondo no da ni para llegar a 2018. Y mas no se va a recaudar.
> 
> ...



Ya hace tiempo que se exponen esas recetas...curiosamente se han realizado en casi toda Europa, excepto en España, que resiste cual aldea gala a los Romanos...no lo veo, querido ( excepto la Reforma Laboral, que como siempre rompe una y otra vez las escuálidas costillas de la Privee ...acabarían con millones de votos...:rolleye:


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Abr 2015)

La política es el arte de lo posible...

---------- Post added 28-abr-2015 at 12:05 ----------

Es mas factible que nos sigan permitiendo endeudarnos a razón de 6000 millones de eurapios por semana...ad eternum...


Si....ya¡¡¡


----------



## bertok (1 May 2015)

Here we go !!!

[youtube]E2OWJ62WWPI[/youtube]


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (3 May 2015)

Amijo Bertok, están hablando de tu amigo Alex Jones en milenio3.
A cuenta de las maniobras masivas que van a tener lugar en los EEUU a partir del 15 de julio. 

Agarremonos las kalandrakas.:


----------



## bertok (3 May 2015)

Jade Helm es un paso más hacia el Martial Law que están preparando.

Las maniobras son cada vez más frecuentes como podemos ver en Baltimore y otros lugares con la excusa de la altercados raciales.

+4 millones de preppers armados hasta los dientes e inmersos en una amplia red colaboracionista les esperan


----------



## pir (3 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Jade Helm es un paso más hacia el Martial Law que están preparando.
> 
> Las maniobras son cada vez más frecuentes como podemos ver en Baltimore y otros lugares con la excusa de la altercados raciales.
> 
> +4 millones de preppers armados hasta los dientes e inmersos en una amplia red colaboracionista les esperan



¿Y en España qué podemos esperar?


----------



## bertok (3 May 2015)

Solecito y pescaito hasta el día del catacrock.

Luego el 95% de la población haciendo de Mourinho ¿por qué?


----------



## bertok (3 May 2015)




----------



## El Promotor (3 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Here we go !!!



Exacto, mi querido asustaviejas.

Por una vez ha dado en el clavo...

*España liderará en 2015 el crecimiento entre las mayores economías desarrolladas*

La recuperación de la economía española es un hecho y su crecimiento despuntará este año como el más vigoroso entre los grandes países industrializados, según Citigroup, que ha mejorado sus previsiones de PIB para España al 2,7% en 2015, dos décimas más que su pronóstico anterior, y al 2,6% en 2016, frente al 2,5% contemplado previamente.

De este modo, el crecimiento previsto por Citi para España en 2015 se sitúa por encima del anticipado para EEUU y Reino Unico (+2,6% en ambos casos), la zona euro (+1,5%), Alemania (+2%), así como para el conjunto de países industrializados (+2%).


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (3 May 2015)

Bertok, ponte serio. Que te están trolleando el hilo.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2015)

[youtube]2U-PNPOiLjo[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (4 May 2015)

https://www.janus.com/bill-gross-investment-outlook

Después de haber doblado la esquina de mis 70 años de edad , al igual que el autor Julian Barnes, tengo un sentimiento de que esto está llegando a su fin. La muerte me asusta y provoca lo que Barnes llama gran malestar, pero para mí no es la muerte sino el saber que uno se está muriendo lo que realmente me incomoda. Después de todo, cada uno de nosotros se desvanecen en la inconsciencia cada noche, ¿no? ¿Dónde estaba yo entre las 21 horas y las 5 de la madrugado anoche? En ninguna parte, que yo recuerde, con la excepción de mis sueños infrecuentes.

¿Dónde estaba yo en los siguientes 13 mil millones de años después del Big Bang? No puedo recordar, pero supongo que estaba en el mismo lugar en el que estaré después de que me haya ido, volviendo así de donde vine, desconocido, no recordado, inconsciente después de miles de millones de eones futuros. 

Voy a extrañar no saber de ti ni del tortuoso camino que sigue la humanidad, ni saber como va a acabar todo. Voy a extrañar ese sentido de un final, pero no saber esto me parece más una inquietud, que un gran malestar. 

Lo que más temo es le proceso de morirme, - esos "Martes con mi viejo profesor" que para Morrie se hicieron insoportables en nuestro moderno mundo de la medicina y la vida extendida; el sufrimiento que lo acompañó y que acompañará a la mayoría de nosotros lo largo de esa trayectoria planeando por una pendiente negativa llena de cáncer, accidentes cerebrovasculares y cirugías asociadas que hacen la vida menos soportable que hace un día, un mes, o una década antes.
Pasar los 70 años de edad es algo a lo que todos debemos aspirar pero a la vez debemos temer. A los 70 años, los padres de uno han muerto hace mucho tiempo, y empiezan a caer hermanos, mejores amigos, incluso personas famosas contemporáneas y héroes deportivos, unos hechos que sirven como recordatorio de que cualquier día podemos ser el próximo. A 70 años de edad, uno lee las esquelas con conciencia de sí mismo en lugar de como un simple elemento de interés. Algunos señalan que esta intensidad elevada hace el momento más precioso y ahí está el reto: que así sea; que sea preciosa; poder saborear lo que has hecho - tu familia,tu carrera, devolviendo lo que has ido acumulando. Sin embargo, la "responsabilidad" por lo que has realizado en tu vida va creciendo de forma más pesada a medida que envejecemos y el malestar que aflora es menos reparador cada año que pasa. 

Un cierto sentido de final ha sido mencionado con frecuencia en los últimos meses aplicándose a los mercados de activos y al gran mercado alcista que se inició en 1981. En aquél entonces la rentabilidad de los bonos del Tesoro estaban en el 14,50% y el Dow en 900 puntos. Se multiplicó por 20x, a 20 "banger", tal y como solía denominar Peter Lynch aquella acción que lograba multiplicar por 20 veces su precio. Lo mismo para el mercado de bonos, que durante 30 años ha ofrecido rentabilidades extraordinarias a los inversores creando una riqueza financiera nunca vista antes. Todos aquellos inversores que estuvieron completamente invertidos hoy tienen 20 veces más dinero que cuando empezaron a invertir. Pero también cómo muy bien expresó Julian Barnes con la vida de los individuos, su metáfora parece poder aplicarse a los mercados financieros:

"Acumulación, responsabilidad, malestar y después un gran malestar"

*Muchos grandes gestores de inversión prominentes llevan tiempo advirtiendo y haciendo sonar las alarmas, algunos, cómo yo mismo, tal vez un poco demasiado pronto, cómo fue mi caso en los escritos que titulé "El hombre en el espejo", "Crédito Supernova" y otros*. Pero ahora, tanto los gestores que han sido tradicionalmente bajistas como los que han sido tradicionalmente alcistas están empezando a contemplar un fin de ciclo. 

*Stanley Druckenmiller, George Soros, Ray Dalio, Jeremy Grantham, entre otros, están advirtiendo a los inversionistas que nuestro super ciclo alcista de inversión que ya dura 35 años puede estar empezando a agotarse*. 

No necesariamente están abogando por una liquidación total de activos, pero sí hablan de que nos espera un futuro de bajas rentabilidades y con unas probabilidades de cola cada vez más elevadas de tener fuertes correcciones. 

Para ellos, (como para mi) el mercado alcista actual no tiene 35 años, sino el doble de edad en términos humanos. Seguro que ellos y otros gurús están investigando y buscando documentación que les ayude a predecir el futuro financiero, viendo el equivalente a las necrológicas. *Saboread este mercado alcista, parecen estar diciendo al unísono. Nosotros no lo volveremos a ver nunca jamás, por delante sólo nos quedará un sensación de malestar y bajas rentabilidades, puede que incluso dolor si acaba estallando una burbuja*. 

Por otro lado, nuestros políticos no dejan de hablarnos de la posibilidad de que las cosas se normalicen, crecimientos e inflación del 2% en los países desarrollados, una normalización que no será amigable con el mercado de bonos, pero que sería buena para el mercado de trabajo, los beneficios empresariales y la renta variable. 

Esta nueva era de normalidad, su "nueva normalidad", depende en gran medida de una falta enorme de sentido común ya que implica que una crisis de deuda puede ser curada con más y más deuda. Es cómo intentar querer cocinar más rápido unas costillas en una barbacoa cuando ya tienes el carbón al rojo vivo echando más líquido inflamable. Mi experiencia me dice que este intento de querer cocinar las costillas de forma más rápida suele acabar en desastre y con las costillas chamuscadas. Algo similar sucederá con la actual política monetaria, su QE y ahora sus tipos de interés negativos que están inflando burbujas en todos los mercados. 

Pero de momento la economía global sigue su proceso de apalancamiento en lugar de reducir deuda, el camino a la verdadera vuelta a la normalidad parece estar bloqueado. Elementos estructurales, como el envejecimiento demográfico, altos niveles de deuda y el desplazamiento tecnológico en el mercado de trabajo, son fenómenos que parece que parecen haber impedido el crecimiento económico en los últimos 5 años y continuarán haciéndolo. Incluso las tres economías más fuertes y desarrolladas del mundo, EEUU, Alemanía, y el Reino Unido, han experimentado crecimientos reales no superiores al 2% desde la crisis de Lehman. Si billones de dólares de combustible monetario no han funcionado en estas 3 economías y en Japón en los últimos 5 años ¿Porque deberíamos esperar que ahora en el caso de Draghi y el BCE el resultado será diferente?

Debido a un crecimiento estancado , a unas tasas de interés en cero, y nuestra dificultad para escapar de una crisis de la deuda, este sentido de que estamos llegando al final no podría ser más claro para los mercados de activos. 

¿Dónde puede ir el rendimiento negativo en el mercado de bonos de la zona euro una vez que llegue a -25 puntos básicos? ¿A -50? Tal vez, pero llegará un momento, en el que sentido común haga que los ahorradores ya no estén dispuestos a intercambiar euros en efectivo para los bonos . 

¿Qué debemos llamarlos ahora a los bonos que dan rendimientos negativos? Recordemos que los precios de los activos financieros están inextricablemente vinculados a los rendimientos globales (toman de base la rentabilidad de los bonos) que descuenten los flujos de caja futuros, y que estamos llegando a un pico en el precios de los activos. Es cómo si llegamos al Everest, el riesgo de quedarnos sin oxígeno es alto pero poca escalada adicional nos queda por hacer. 

Mírenlo de esta manera: si 3 billones de dólares en bonos de la zona euro dan hoy rentabilidades negativas, y la rentabilidad negativa de estos bonos se utilizan como base para descontar el flujos de ingresos futuros, entonces cuánto más alto puede el PER de Eurolandia, Japón, Reino Unido o EE.UU. ir? 

Una vez que un inversor haya descontado todos los flujos de caja futuros a un 0% nominal y/o tal vez (-2%) real, la única manera de subir más alto es encontrar un Everest aún por descubrir que sería que el crecimiento de las ganancias futuras se acelere por encima de los patrones históricos. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es bajarte de esta escalada. Recordad que el oxígeno basado en crédito se está acabando.

¿Cuándo nuestro sistema financiero catódico basado en el crédito se pulverizará? Cuando los activos en los que podamos invertir representen demasiado riesgo por lo que nos puedan ofrecer. Es decir, cuando los bonos, y acciones empiecen a ser cambiados figurativa o incluso literalmente por guardar el dinero debajo el colchón. 

Nos estamos acercando a ese punto ya que los rendimientos de los bonos, los diferenciales de crédito y el precios de las acciones están descontando una riqueza financiera del futuro hasta llegar al punto de agotamiento. Un inversor racional de hecho debe tener sentido de que estamos llegando a un final, no tiene que venir marcado por otro accidente tipo Lehman, sino simplemente por el fin del entusiasmo por mercado alcista perpetuo


----------



## AIRIS (5 May 2015)

Buen artículo. Sólo sentido común y las cosas cosas se ven claramente más sencillas. Gracias.


----------



## El Promotor (5 May 2015)

¡Catacrockkkkk!

*La Seguridad Social gana 175.495 afiliados en el mejor abril de la serie histórica*







*El paro retrocede en 118.923 personas, el mayor descenso en abril*







:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## eljusticiero (5 May 2015)

Promo que los árboles no te impidan ver el bosque. Para que Europa crezca, EE.UU se ha tenido que ir al guano. El dólar fuerte les perjudica (y euro débil) y la balanza comercial se va a tomar por saco. 

Viene una re-corrección, y hoy el petróleo está disparado... el Brent rondando los 69 $, y el Texas ya sube de los 60$. No sabemos por donde saltará la liebre.

Disfrutemos de la NEP, aunque precaria, siempre es mejor que nada mientras dure.


----------



## El Promotor (5 May 2015)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Disfrutemos de la NEP, aunque precaria, siempre es mejor que nada mientras dure.



Por ahí dicen que va a durar...

*Bruselas revisa al alza la previsión de crecimiento de España: 2,8% este año*







Oh my God!


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


>



Muchisimas gracias Bertok.

Hace mucho tiempo que deseaba conocer esos datos. Nunca me habia puesto a obtenerlos por pereza o 
Me imaginaba que eran escandalosos...como así son. Y supongo que si los comparamos con los mismos datos de los 80 aún serán más vergonzosos. 

En fin, algún día llegará el reventón porque tantas diferencias no se sostienen...


----------



## BRAXTON (5 May 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Catacrockkkkk!
> 
> *La Seguridad Social gana 175.495 afiliados en el mejor abril de la serie histórica*
> 
> ...



En el primer trimestre de 2016 conoceremos cuanto nos ha costado vuestra más que celebrada NEP.

Disfruta cucaracha...llegará tu hora.


----------



## bertok (6 May 2015)

Tita Yellen dice que los mercados están bastante altos


----------



## bertok (8 May 2015)

La represión financiera llevó a tomar riesgos que se van a pagar ahora.

'Incendio' en la renta fija: la espiral bajista de los bonos 'quema' a fondos y planes de pensiones - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (11 May 2015)

*España va al colapso, no a la recuperación
*
España va al colapso, no a la recuperación. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

España es capaz de hacer milagros cuando la dirige gente competente. *En solo tres años Rajoy ha aumentado él solo la deuda tanto como en los últimos 33 años*.

En la historia contemporánea de España (dos últimos siglos), nunca se había conocido una situación económica y moral tan desastrosa como la que enfrenta el país en estos momentos, sin una guerra o una revolución de por medio. De hecho, *ha habido revoluciones y guerras que no han llevado a la economía nacional hasta este punto*. Ningún Gobierno ha endeudado tanto al país a espaldas de los intereses de los gobernados. *Ningún Gobierno ha deformado tanto la realidad a la hora de informar a los ciudadanos, y ninguno ha sido tan carente de empatía con el sufrimiento ajeno*. Incluso los socialistas intentaron siempre defender mínimamente los intereses de sus caladeros de votos. El PP, desde el primer día, ha agredido y expoliado a sus votantes, y todo para financiar sus redes clientelares y los intereses de los oligarcas del Ibex, a quienes ahora exige su apoyo incondicional.

El martes la rentabilidad del bono español a diez años experimentaría un vuelco espectacular con una subida del 19% en un solo día, lo que demuestra que la estabilidad de nuestra economía no es que penda de un hilo, es que vivimos literalmente en tiempo de descuento. Una situación de pánico que, de repetirse, puede hacer estallar nuestra burbuja de deuda mucho antes de lo previsto, lo que nos recuerda *dónde estamos en realidad: en un nivel de endeudamiento exterior y de las AA.PP. inasumibles que llevarán a España a la suspensión de pagos antes o después*. Una salida de Grecia del euro, por ejemplo, elevaría la prima de riesgo a 400, y eso sería *el final de este engaño masivo a una nación, al que se la está vendiendo una recuperación irrisoria sostenida por ríos de deuda y especulación*.

En 1975, después de 15 años de desarrollo fulgurante que nos convirtió en la octava potencia económica mundial, y después de haber realizado más inversiones públicas que en toda la historia anterior, la deuda era cero, lo que demuestra lo que España es capaz de hacer cuando su economía la dirige gente competente y honrada, y lo que ocurre cuando está en manos de indocumentados y corruptos cuya única patria es el dinero. Al final del PSOE de González, después de haber saqueado 250.000 millones de euros de las cotizaciones sociales (entonces no había cajas separadas) para financiar gasto corriente y desmantelar la industria nacional, la deuda de las AA.PP. era de 410.000 millones de euros. Al final de Aznar, que vendió a precio de saldo todas las grandes empresas públicas, 478.000 millones. Con Zapatero 956.000, y a fin de 2014, ¡1.526.000 millones!

*En solo tres años Rajoy ha incrementado la deuda total en 570.000 millones de euros, el 145% del PIB oficial, equivalente al endeudamiento de los 33 años de 1975 a 2008*. Y lo que es para procesarlos: *en esos tres años no ha habido creación, sino destrucción de riqueza: el PIB a precios de mercado de 2014 fue inferior en 17.000 millones de euros al de 2011*. ¿Y en qué han despilfarrado estos inútiles esa deuda monstruosa? La mitad en pagar los agujeros de la oligarquía del Ibex, que en agradecimiento nos cobran 48.000 millones de euros anuales de más por los bienes y servicios que suministran a las AA.PP., y la otra mitad para financiar la gigantesca red clientelar, que en agradecimiento, desde los grandes capos hasta el último concejal con poder para adjudicar o recalificar, se lo están llevando crudo. En 1975 la renta per cápita de Irlanda era igual a la nuestra: hoy es un 38% más.

*El resumen es que España está mucho más cerca del colapso que de la recuperación*, porque no es solo que lo debido es ya imposible de devolver, es que la deuda sigue creciendo sin pausa porque el modelo territorial hace imposible nivelar las cuentas. Y así seguirá hasta que todo este entramado de despilfarro y corrupción como jamás ha existido ni en España ni en Europa acabe saltando por los aires. *El peor de los males que un gobierno, incluidas las dictaduras totalitarias, puede causar a la sociedad gobernada consiste en el sacrificio consciente de las generaciones futuras*. 

Ese sacrificio no solo incluye la ausencia de perspectivas económicas para nuestros hijos y nietos, sino también la más absoluta miseria moral. Rajoy está consiguiendo lo que parecía imposible: que la opulencia de unos pocos se logre con la miseria actual y futura de toda una nación.

*Una situación insostenible
*
Pero vayamos a las cifras concretas. *En 2014, el “año del inicio de la recuperación”, la riqueza nacional o PBI pm, según el BdE se incrementó en 9.380 millones. La deuda total de las AA.PP. aumentó en 167.000 millones de euros, y la exterior en 30.000*, lo que lleva a la necesidad de refinanciar cientos de miles de millones de euros –250.000 millones en 2015– que, en cuanto la confianza internacional se retire, lo que puede suceder de golpe, nos llevará a la suspensión de pagos. 

*Solo el río de dinero del QE, sin control alguno, que está creando otra nueva burbuja financiera, permite financiar este dislate a una nación que como España está quebrada, y que en el colmo de los despropósitos nos lleva a pagar unos tipos de interés inferiores a los del Tesoro de los EEUU*: realmente de traca. Si alguien piensa que esto es sostenible, no es que no sepa economía, es que no sabe sumar.

Y además esto va a más y no a menos. El déficit público, después de las mil y una manipulaciones del Gobierno, fue de 61.000 millones de euros. Pero además Rajoy, que no ha parado de saquear la hucha de las pensiones, tuvo que sacar 15.300 millones para cubrir el agujero de la Seguridad Social (7.003 en 2012, 11.648 en 2013, y una estimación de 20.000 para 2015), lo que significa que, lo pinten como lo pinten, el déficit de las AA.PP. superó los 76.000 millones, con independencia de donde haya salido el dinero para cubrirlo. La deuda sigue creciendo sin pausa, con el gasto de las CC.AA. totalmente fuera de control.

Ningún gran partido de los que se presentan el 24-M plantea una reducción drástica del gasto público, solo paños calientes en el mejor de los casos y en el peor, como Susana Díaz, más gasto, menos impuestos, y más de todo. ¿Pero en manos de quien está España? Es como si pensaran que esta orgía de gasto no tiene fin. Se equivocan radicalmente: los ganadores de las elecciones culminarán la quiebra de España, porque es obvio que este disparate no podrá durar otros cuatro años, aunque antes nos arruinarán a impuestos, llevarán a la miseria y al hambre a más millones aún, degradarán los sueldos miserables de los nuevos empleos, si es que antes no nos meten en un corralito y se quedan con nuestros ahorros.

No existe en el mundo ningún modelo de Estado cuya estructura territorial suponga un despilfarro anual del 10% del PIB. Cuyo nivel de nepotismo y corrupción, tanto institucional como personal, alcance los niveles de nuestro país. Cuyas regiones se hayan erigido como auténticos Estados independientes, con decenas de miles de leyes diferentes, lo que hace más difícil el movimiento de mercancías y la instalación de empresas entre los países de la UE, y dotándose con todas las instituciones propias de un Estado de verdad, desde parlamentos a todo lujo a servicios meteorológicos. Todo multiplicado por 17. Y para nuestra desgracia, ni uno solo (excepto UPyD, que está desaparecida) propone un cambio radical de esta situación, lo que hace totalmente imposible nuestra supervivencia

Solo más y más impuestos, como si ello fuera a servir para financiar lo infinanciable. Aparte de que hemos llegado al límite de exacción fiscal sobre las familias y la pymes, estamos en el máximo de toda la OCDE, y donde la fantasía de “acabar con el fraude fiscal”, que ha aportado “decenas de miles de millones”, es exactamente eso, una fantasía. Las bases imponibles son las que son y de donde no hay no se puede sacar. El problema de España no son los ingresos, son los gastos desaforados de un modelo de territorial disparatado y corrupto hasta la médula; y todos los partidos están por mantener el modelo y el gasto y robar al pueblo hasta que todo el sistema salte por los aires, que saltará, no lo duden.

*Las nuevas grandes mentiras de Rajoy
*
La imagen el martes pasado en Valencia de un Rajoy que comenta “emocionado” que los datos del paro de abril son los mejores de la historia, “ni los quintos ni los cuartos sino los primeros”, le dejan a uno atónito. Atónito porque las cifras de paro registrado elaboradas por las CC.AA., es decir, por ellos mismos, no tienen valor ni credibilidad alguna. Para que entiendan ustedes por qué, sepan que el total de demandantes de empleo en el Servicio de Empleo en abril ascendió a 5,66 millones, de los cuales han restado 1,33 millones, lo que deja a los políticos autonómicos margen de sobra para sacar cada mes la cifra que deseen.

Pero es que, además esta cifra, que superaba siempre a la del paro dada por la EPA, porque es lo lógico, ahora es inferior en 1,1 millones. Hasta tal punto carece de valor que nunca se utiliza a efectos externos (en Bruselas, en el FMI), donde el paro de España es de 5,4 millones y no 4,3. Y además *el 8,2% de los “nuevos empleos” fueron fijos y todos los demás temporales, y algunos de una sola semana*. Y sin embargo lo que sí es tan real como dramático, porque afecta a la vida de millones, es que las prestaciones por desempleo hayan caído un 18%, con millones de parados tirados en la cuneta y un gasto mensual por persona miserable de 792 euros que se ha recortado en 46, porque como dice Nadal, el gran asesor de Rajoy, el subsidio de desempleo fomenta que la gente no quiera trabajar.

La siguiente gran mentira, infinitamente más gorda, es el Plan de Estabilidad 2015-2018, un auténtico insulto a la inteligencia que supera todo lo imaginable en voluntarismo y falsedad. Las mentiras están en todas y cada una de sus afirmaciones, pero es en el cuadro macroeconómico que sustenta su historia fantástica donde se encuentra el corazón mismo del engaño. 

Según este, el PIB nominal pasa de golpe, sin base alguna, del 0,9% en 2014 al 3,6% en 2015, es decir, el crecimiento se multiplica por 4, algo que no ha sucedido jamás en Europa. De la irrisoria riqueza creada en 2014, 9.400 millones, se pasa a 38.800. Y la acumulada a 2018 asciende a casi 200.000 millones. No tienen vergüenza.

Porque, de momento, ¿qué tenemos? Pues que en el primer trimestre del año el PIB pm ha caído en 1.058 millones en lugar de crecer en 9.954, como afirma la fantasía delirante del citado Plan. Afortunadamente, no habrá que esperar mucho para pillar a estos tramposos, porque para cuando lleguen las elecciones generales la evidencia de sus mentiras será abrumadora. Y luego un hecho merecedor del Nobel: el consumo privado sube de forma fulgurante a pesar del mayor nivel de paro, del empeoramiento de las rentas salariales y de la subida de impuestos. Es decir, por primera vez en la Historia de la Economía el consumo crece cuando las rentas de la mayor parte de la población empeoran.

Y todo lo demás va a juego. Solo menciono la cifra clave del mercado de trabajo, el empleo medido en miles de horas trabajadas, algo que no ha parado de caer hasta mediados de 2014. Fíjense en lo que nos cuentan: que su ritmo de crecimiento pasará del 0,6% al 2,8% en 2015 –¡multiplican su crecimiento 4,7 veces!–. Ya puestos, podrían haberlo multiplicado por 10 o por 20. Y la pregunta es: ¿van a tragarse los españoles este rosario de patrañas a la hora de votar? Parece que no. A pesar del control abrumador de los medios, el 77,4% de los ciudadanos cree que la situación económica es peor que hace un año y un 57,2% que será peor en un año. En cuanto a la gestión del Gobierno, un 87,7% la califica de regular, mala o muy mala. Esperemos que eso se refleje de verdad en las urnas, porque Reino Unido, con un 5% de paro, no es España, ni el 80% de su población ha perdido renta, ni tiene un Gobierno que es todo un festival de expolio y de corrupción


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2015)

Señor Bertok, le doy un up.

Se lo merece.

:rolleye:


----------



## Raider (12 May 2015)

Levanto este Hilo mítico.
Gracias Bertok :Aplauso:


----------



## El Promotor (13 May 2015)

Lamento tener que volver a darles malas noticias pero a veces manda la actualidad.

*NEP: España tira de la economía europea en el 1T de 2015 (PIB +0,9), Francia (+0,6), Alemania (+0,3)*

Intenten llevarlo lo mejor posible y hagan ejercicios de relajación si notan que se tensan demasiado.

Mucho me temo que la debacle en 2015 va a ser que tampoco.


----------



## Hugrakkir (13 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> *España va al colapso, no a la recuperación
> *
> España va al colapso, no a la recuperación. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> ...






Triste realidad maquillada por la propaganda, pero tarde o temprano la realidad alcanza a los necios :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (14 May 2015)




----------



## sirpask (14 May 2015)

Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión

Sin duda alguna, de mi familia política, es el suegro el que mayor impacto y respeto ejerce en mi, dada su personalidad, integridad y siempre buena disposición para todo. Además, su olfato para dar con el depósito a plazo de mayor interés me ha sorprendido siempre. Mientras yo tenía mis ahorros al 2%, él conseguía tipos del 5%; cuando yo bajé al 0,70%, él seguía alcanzando tipos del 1,90%. Todo un maestro del “cuponeo”.
Sin embargo, este fin de semana la cosa cambió y una nueva señal de alarma se ha encendido con respecto al siguiente movimiento que las bolsas pueden tener. ¡Mi suegro quiere comprar acciones! Y además, me ha hablado de apalancamiento Al parecer, su hermano invierte en divisas y logra rentabilidades de dos dígitos.
Así las cosas, y en línea con el tema del apalancamiento, me ha preocupado el comprobar que el Margin Debt en el NYSE está en máximos históricos y que, este indicador, que mide la cantidad de dinero que se toma en margen (prestado) para invertir en mercado, históricamente ha dado una señal de “temperatura” respecto a próximos movimientos. No es un indicador adelantado, pues se publica con un mes de retraso, pero sí un índice que nos da una buena lectura de cómo se está comportando el inversor.
En el siguiente gráfico, puede verse la evolución, en términos reales, del S&P 500 y del nivel de apalancamiento del mercado. La serie histórica es corta, sólo unos 20 años, pero se da la circunstancia de que, tanto en la caídas del 2000 como en las del 2008, máximos en el Margin Debt han terminado por provocar caídas de los títulos.







Fuente: Advisor Perspectives, Inc.
Si se invierte el Margin Debt, la señal de divergencia respecto al S&P 500 es mucho más clara y podemos ver que, hoy en día, estamos en una situación, cuato menos, comprometida. 








Fuente: Advisor Perspectives, Inc.
Además, esta cifra del Margin Call ha llegado al 2,91% del GDP, de nuevo máximos históricos que nos llevan a entender que, a mayor nivel de ese índice, menores tasas de rentabilidad del mercado. Aplicando esta regla respecto a la rentabilidad esperada a tres años y en función de lo que ha sucedido en el pasado (desde 1995) el dato nos daría una caída esperada del 50% para los próximos tres años.
Obviamente, no podemos tomar decisiones de salida de un mercado claramente alcista en base a ese indicador pero, si lo unimos a los mínimos de volatilidad del VIX, al incremento de distribución que se está dando, a una valoración futura con tipos de interés mayores y a que, mi querido suegro, quiere comprar acciones... malo, malo, malo. El exceso de confianza del inversor lo está convirtiendo en temerario y los inversores prudentes deberían extremar la cautela. 


Leer más: Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Mabuse (14 May 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión
> 
> Sin duda alguna, de mi familia política, es el suegro el que mayor impacto y respeto ejerce en mi, dada su personalidad, integridad y siempre buena disposición para todo. Además, su olfato para dar con el depósito a plazo de mayor interés me ha sorprendido siempre. Mientras yo tenía mis ahorros al 2%, él conseguía tipos del 5%; cuando yo bajé al 0,70%, él seguía alcanzando tipos del 1,90%. Todo un maestro del “cuponeo”.
> Sin embargo, este fin de semana la cosa cambió y una nueva señal de alarma se ha encendido con respecto al siguiente movimiento que las bolsas pueden tener. ¡Mi suegro quiere comprar acciones! Y además, me ha hablado de apalancamiento Al parecer, su hermano invierte en divisas y logra rentabilidades de dos dígitos.
> ...



Con el castañetear de dientes que me ha entrado al leer ese artículo las palomitas me van a durar un suspiro. Gracias por la info.


----------



## efecto_dragui (14 May 2015)

El problema es que el margin debt lleva en maximos desde el 2014, y aqui no ha pasado nada. Saber cuando petara es realemnte dificil.

Ahora mismo, a los bancos centrales lo ultimo que les interesa es una caida fuerte de los mercados que interrumpa la supuesta NEP mundial. Inyectaran en vena toda la liquidez necesaria para sostenerlos...


----------



## sirpask (14 May 2015)

El margen de deuda no se como comprobarlo diariamente para ver cuando llega la nueva recesion. Pero el SP500 se puede seguir bastante facil. En cuanto veamos una semana seguida con el SP500 bajando bruscamente... comenzará esa recesion.

AHora bien, las consecuencias? mas paro, menos salarios, menos consumo... alguien ha dado fecha: 1 de octubre, yo creo que si, que en USA será por ahí.. a España llegará despues de las generales.

Parece que ya llega el mad max de verdad.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2015)

Los núcleos de la resistencia en los USA lo tienen claro:

stay away as much as you can


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 May 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Peligro de burbuja: mi suegro entra en bolsa cuando muchos piden prestado para invertir. Noticias de Inversión
> 
> Sin duda alguna, de mi familia política, es el suegro el que mayor impacto y respeto ejerce en mi, dada su personalidad, integridad y siempre buena disposición para todo. Además, su olfato para dar con el depósito a plazo de mayor interés me ha sorprendido siempre. Mientras yo tenía mis ahorros al 2%, él conseguía tipos del 5%; cuando yo bajé al 0,70%, él seguía alcanzando tipos del 1,90%. Todo un maestro del “cuponeo”.
> Sin embargo, este fin de semana la cosa cambió y una nueva señal de alarma se ha encendido con respecto al siguiente movimiento que las bolsas pueden tener. ¡Mi suegro quiere comprar acciones! Y además, me ha hablado de apalancamiento Al parecer, su hermano invierte en divisas y logra rentabilidades de dos dígitos.
> ...



Habrá que volver a ver la peli Margin Call.


----------



## Hugrakkir (16 May 2015)

Puede ser cualquier fin de semana, con nocturnidad y alevosía... Se recomienda no mantener posiciones largas los fines de semana


----------



## pir (16 May 2015)

Hugrakkir dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier fin de semana, con nocturnidad y alevosía... Se recomienda no mantener posiciones largas los fines de semana



Por un lado veo a los traders que hacen operaciones diarias o las mantienen varios días.

Y por otro lado a la plebe no entendida que me dicen todo orgullosos que juegan en Bolsa en el IBEX y se creen que son dioses haciendo operaciones que duran meses o años::


----------



## bertok (17 May 2015)

[youtube]amw6Wl_f3K0[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (17 May 2015)

Hugrakkir dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier fin de semana, con nocturnidad y alevosía... Se recomienda no mantener posiciones largas los fines de semana



Cuando se produzca ese cisne negro que todos esperamos...el 99% de los inversores estará muy jodido.

Ahora mismo no es recomendable tener un porcentaje importante del ahorro en el mercado.

Valorando friamente el momento en el que estamos...yo no cambio seguridad por rentabilidad.

Miren el mercado de deuda...INTERESES NEGATIVOS, Y SE SIGUE COLOCANDO¡¡¡

Imagínense como está el patio...es una verdadera aberración y habla bien a las claras de que la economía real se muere.

Queda la especulativa...un verdadero gigante con pies de barro.

Al final aumenta el valor mercantil de los negocios pero no por una mejora evidente en la productividad de los mismos (mas bien al contrario, y eso que seguimos con los "estímulos" keynesianos...pobre keynes¡)...sino por los rios de dinero creados por los bancos centrales.

Cuando se retire la marea...el océano de cadáveres será inmenso.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2015)

@*******, caerán endeudados y pepitorros de mal vivir.

Los burbujarras premium tienen suficientes anticuerpos para salir adelante.

Quien dependa mucho del factor trabajo, va a sufrir


----------



## Lynx (17 May 2015)

cita

*Y todo lo demás va a juego. Solo menciono la cifra clave del mercado de trabajo, el empleo medido en miles de horas trabajadas, algo que no ha parado de caer hasta mediados de 2014. Fíjense en lo que nos cuentan: que su ritmo de crecimiento pasará del 0,6% al 2,8% en 2015 –¡multiplican su crecimiento 4,7 veces!–. Ya puestos, podrían haberlo multiplicado por 10 o por 20. Y la pregunta es: ¿van a tragarse los españoles este rosario de patrañas a la hora de votar? Parece que no. A pesar del control abrumador de los medios, el 77,4% de los ciudadanos cree que la situación económica es peor que hace un año y un 57,2% que será peor en un año. En cuanto a la gestión del Gobierno, un 87,7% la califica de regular, mala o muy mala. Esperemos que eso se refleje de verdad en las urnas, porque Reino Unido, con un 5% de paro, no es España, ni el 80% de su población ha perdido renta, ni tiene un Gobierno que es todo un festival de expolio y de corrupción*


----------



## bertok (17 May 2015)

[youtube]2xDSgOMifo8[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (17 May 2015)

El actual inquilino de la casa blanca pasará a la historia como uno de los peores presidentes de su historia


----------



## eljusticiero (17 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Janus (17 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El actual inquilino de la casa blanca pasará a la historia como uno de los peores presidentes de su historia



y como el mejor negro, el único porque no habrá más al igual que ZijoPuta fundió el prestigio de la mujer al nombrar a auténticas traidoras del Estado.

El negro va a finalizar al límite su mandato sin cumplir ni la mitad de lo que prometió incluso en su primeras elecciones. ¿dónde están aquel cambio de las calefacciones en todos los colegios del país?, ¿y los puentes que iba a reformar?.

Más mentiroso que la mentira.


----------



## pir (17 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> @*******, caerán endeudados y pepitorros de mal vivir.
> 
> Los burbujarras premium tienen suficientes anticuerpos para salir adelante.
> 
> Quien dependa mucho del factor trabajo, va a sufrir



Pues ahora más que nunca veo malos indicadores entre la población...

La gente se está tragando lo de la recuperación, todo aquel que tiene un trabajo algo en condiciones y a partir de veintipico de años para arriba, parece que se lo han tragado. Y ya no digo nada de los empleados públicos, muchos de los que conozco se han tragado el cuento pero en versión multiplicada x3.

Los alquileres no están bajando, diría hasta que casi han subido algo. Los caseros al parecer piensan que ésto va pa´rriba::

Supongo que para después de las elecciones generales hay algo ya gordo preparado.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2015)

pir dijo:


> Pues ahora más que nunca veo malos indicadores entre la población...
> 
> La gente se está tragando lo de la recuperación, todo aquel que tiene un trabajo algo en condiciones y a partir de veintipico de años para arriba, parece que se lo han tragado. Y ya no digo nada de los empleados públicos, muchos de los que conozco se han tragado el cuento pero en versión multiplicada x3.
> 
> ...



El lo que tiene el bull trap organizado al alimón por los castuzos corruptos + los mass mierdas de desinformación masiva.

Decenas de miles de familias están firmando su sentencia de muerte financiera.

En el próximo latigazo de la crisis del neofeudalismo capitalista, la degradación va a ser terrible. Algunas zonas del Sur de Madrid se van a parecer más a Mogadiscio que a una ciudad europea.

Pónganse a cubierto, está cerca.


----------



## Hugrakkir (18 May 2015)

image

:´´´´´´( next station Ius prima nocte .... :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Lynx (18 May 2015)

_Spanish mortgages fall again as Euribor drops to 0.18%

MORTGAGES in Spain are set to get cheaper yet again now the Eurozone interest rate has plummeted still further.

The Euribor at the close of April stood at 0.18%, its lowest in history, having been as high as 5.3% towards the end of 2007.

Given that the majority of mortgages in Spain are variable rate loans which are revalued annually, this means a typical homeowner will save about €284 a year.

*Fixed-rate mortgages in Spain do exist, but borrowers rarely ask for them since they attract an additional fee and any fluctuation is annual only, meaning they have plenty of time to prepare and take action if interest rates do begin to rise sharply.

This has not happened in eight years and, in fact, a mortgage of approximately €90,000 over a 35-year term at the beginning of 2007 would have cost in region of €500 a month, but by the beginning of 2015, would have gone down to around €288 a month.*

April started off with the Euribor at 0.196%, and it gradually fell throughout the month reaching 0.171% on the last day.

Economists say it is ‘a long way below’ the 0.6% seen in the same period last year, although in practice in the case of the aforementioned €90,000 loan, the difference in monthly repayments year-on-year is in region of €12.

Bad news for savers, but great news for homeowners with a mortgage, comes in the shape of economists’ predictions for the rest of 2015: *the Euribor is expected to go down even further.*

It could come down to 0.1% by the second half of the year, or even *down to 0%.*

*Practically all variables point to further falls in the Eurozone interest rate* – the only chance of it going up would be if credit was granted out of control and without proper supervision again, which was part of the problem which led to the global financial crisis.

Despite cash investments providing few returns, the falling Euribor is positive news and the Central European Bank (BCE) is keen to keep the downward trend in order to aid recovery.

Low interest rates make it easier for companies, especially small businesses, and the self-employed to obtain loans as they have more chance of being able to pay them back comfortably.

Overall, it should help increase growth, improve employment figures as companies have more liquid assets available, and cause salaries to rise.

The downside is that a flood of loans and credits may be granted with very low interest rates, which borrowers may not be able to pay back if the Euribor rises in a few years’ time, economists warn._

Spanish mortgages fall again as Euribor drops to 0.18% | NEWS.GNOM.ES


----------



## Raider (18 May 2015)

No se si estará puesto este vídeo que acabo de ver, perdón si lo repito.

Sale con sonido en portugués, mas o menos se entiende. NO ME SALE :´(
NO SE :´(


----------



## bertok (19 May 2015)

Sobran las palabras


----------



## efecto_dragui (19 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Sobran las palabras




Asi a ojo se ve una caida del EPS de aproximadamente un 50%. Ahora ya sabemos lo que les espera al chiringuito financiero del ibex en los proximos meses...8:


----------



## Raider (19 May 2015)

Raider dijo:


> No se si estará puesto este vídeo que acabo de ver, perdón si lo repito.
> 
> Sale con sonido en portugués, mas o menos se entiende. NO ME SALE :´(
> NO SE :´(



Bien me auto-cito, por si hay suerte y sale el vídeo.


----------



## AMSierra (19 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Sobran las palabras



Para los profanos, esto que significa?


----------



## bertok (19 May 2015)

Mira la correlación tardía que hay hasta 2012 y a partir de ahí la descorrelacion.

Bolsas infladas y papel emitido a saco para los scrip dividends.

En cuanto venga un aire, se van a tomar por culo


----------



## E-1000 (19 May 2015)

AMSierra dijo:


> Para los profanos, esto que significa?



BPA = Beneficio por acción.


----------



## Pablo Villa (19 May 2015)

11-05-15. El colapso controlado del sistema financiero occidental se avecina

https://benjaminfulfordcastellano.w...del-sistema-financiero-occidental-se-avecina/

El mundo se encamina a algunas turbulencias en los próximos meses como parte de la eliminación definitiva de la mafia jázara del control del sistema financiero occidental según múltiples fuentes, incluyendo el gobierno de Japón, agentes del MI5 y el pentágono. También dijeron que el mundo perdió una oportunidad reciente para una solución pacífica de la guerra financiera. Como resultado, varios reductos obstinados del cabal, como Israel y sus títeres de Washington DC, tendrán que ser depuestos a través de la guerra y a través del colapso controlado de la mayoría de las grandes empresas financieras del cabal, dicen las fuentes.

Esto dará lugar a un caos en Europa y a varias guerras regionales en particular en la península de Corea, en Oriente Medio y los EE.UU..

Las fuentes coincidieron en que la situación en Europa podría ser la primera en estallar como resultado de una reacción financiera en cadena que se espera sea provocada por una moratoria griega inevitable. Recientes visitas de la canciller alemana Angela Merkel a China y a Japón tenían por objeto conseguir dinero para evitar el colapso del sistema financiero alemán cuando Grecia incumpla (sus obligaciones). Ella volvió con las manos mayormente vacías, según fuentes japonesas y chinas.

Un indicador de lo inusual de la situación fue una declaración conjunta publicada la semana pasada por el presidente de la Comisión Europea, Jean-Claude Junker, y el primer ministro griego Alexis Tsirpas, que exigía mayores pensiones y salarios para los griegos. En otras palabras, se mostró oposición política a la austeridad impuesta por los bancos.

Prime Minister of Greece | Joint statement following the phone call between European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker and Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras

El ministro de Finanzas griego Yanis Varoufakis, por su parte, propuso la creación de una nueva agencia de desarrollo o agencia de planificación económica para empezar a reconstruir la economía griega. Para que esto sea posible se propone poner todas las deudas incobrables de los griegos en un “banco malo”. En efecto, está proponiendo no pagar las deudas.

https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/greek-recovery-strategy-by-yanis-varoufakis-2015-05

Si los griegos no pagar sus más de 300 mil millones en deudas, esto creará un efecto dominó que tirará de la alfombra de más de 500 billones de dólares en derivados que está creando la apariencia de que el sistema bancario europeo es solvente, según el MI5 y otras fuentes.

Tanto un negociador japonés a cargo de operaciones financieras de alto nivel como una fuente del MI5 dijeron que el BIS o el banco central de los bancos centrales de Suiza estaba en quiebra y que estaban elevando artificialmente las cotizaciones bursátiles de Europa, Japón y los EE.UU. para tratar de camuflar esto. Sin embargo, las fuentes dijeron que la lata griega puede seguir siendo pateada por el camino hasta septiembre u octubre.

Los griegos también han estado trabajando en estrecha colaboración con los rusos y los chinos para asegurarse de que obtienen nueva financiación de Oriente en el caso de un incumplimiento con el FMI y los alemanes.

Esta situación griega es probable que ponga fin a un escenario diferente que está siendo diseñado en el Reino Unido por el primer ministro recién reelegido David Cameron y su jefes de la UE en Bruselas. El escenario que planeaban era utilizar el “coco” de la independencia escocesa para forzar una mayor integración del Reino Unido en la UE y poner fin a los movimientos británicos para salir de la UE. Está claro que Nigel Farage, líder del Partido de la Independencia del Reino Unido, fue puesto bajo algún tipo de amenaza para obligarlo a fallar sus golpes durante la reciente campaña electoral del Reino Unido. Sin embargo, se espera que la situación de Grecia haga que todo este plan quede obsoleto porque la propia UE estaría luchando por sobrevivir.

En lo que están de acuerdo fuentes japonesas, chinas y británicas es que las élites financieras británicas, en cualquier caso, ya han vinculado su sistema financiero con China y Asia con el fin de aislarse del próximo colapso alemán / UE.

La situación en los Estados Unidos también está siendo dirigida hacia más caos y hacia la guerra, posiblemente, incluso la civil. La señal más clara de esto han sido los grandes explosiones de los trenes de petróleo, plantas de energía, fábricas y otras infraestructuras a lo largo de los EE.UU.. Aquí, por ejemplo, se puede ver las imágenes de la explosión de una planta de energía nuclear y un incendio de un tren que tuvo lugar la semana pasada:

US authorities deny any danger after transformer fire results in nuclear reactor shutdown - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

New

Fuentes del Pentágono dicen que una guerra civil es posible entre los militares estadounidenses y los ejércitos mercenarios pagados por la mafia jázara. El discursos reciente charla en los medios de propaganda jázaros relacionados con una operación llamada “Jade Helm” está dirigida a incitar a los estadounidenses a creer que las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses son su enemigo. Además, los jázaros dicen ahora que ISIS (Servicio de Inteligencia de Seguridad de Israel) se encuentra en los EE.UU. listos para causar problemas.

Los últimos indicadores económicos muestran que la economía de Estados Unidos ha caído por un precipicio en abril que es incluso más grande que lo que se vio después del shock de Lehman de 2008.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-05-06/us-macro-data-has-never-collapsed-fast

La mafia jázara también está emitiendo amenazas veladas que se “revéntará” los mercados emergentes. Timoty Adams, jefe del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales, que representa a los bancos más grandes del mundo, emitió esta amenaza en un informe reciente.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...t-could-spark-market-bloodbath-warns-IIF.html

Sin embargo, fuentes gubernamentales asiáticos y estadounidenses dicen que la mayoría de estos grandes bancos serían cerrados a pesar de estas amenazas, ya que representan el sistema de la esclavitud de la deuda de Babilonia que está siendo desmantelado con el fin de liberar a la humanidad.

Un signo visible de este desmantelamiento también fue visto en Canadá la semana pasada. Allí, la Canadian Broadcasting Corporation transmitió a nivel nacional un programa detallado sobre una demanda victoriosa, aunque ahora se ha apelado, para forzar al Banco de Canadá a cortar sus lazos con los oligarcas financieros en el extranjero y regresar a su mandato original de proporcionar dinero sin intereses al gobierno. En otras palabras, el Banco de Canadá es probable que se convierta de nuevo en una institución gubernamental y no en una herramienta de los jázaros mafiosos.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Business/The+Exchange+with+Amanda+Lang/ID/2666703865/

La situación en el Oriente Medio también va muy mal para la mafia jázara. El pentágono se está alineando con los iraníes contra el régimen zionazi jázaro de allí. Fuentes tanto de la agencia de inteligencia japonesa como del Pentágono dicen que se espera algún tipo de enfrentamiento final antes de la situación en ese país se calme finalmente. El gobierno de Arabia Saudita también está despertando a la nueva realidad y puede cortar su alianza secreta con Israel en un intento de mantener en el poder, dijeron las fuentes. Sin embargo los israelíes y los saudíes ya han usado armas nucleares contra Siria y Yemen, así que algún tipo de revancha es inevitable. Se espera que la turbulencia en la región continúe por algún tiempo.

También va a haber algunos problemas en la península de Corea, porque uno de los reductos más obstinados del cabal es el régimen en Corea del Sur, según una fuente de la agencia de inteligencia japonesa de alto nivel. Su negativa a aceptar la reunificación pacífica de la península coreana significa que tendrá que iniciarse una guerra entre Corea del Norte y del Sur, dijo. El escenario previsto entre China, Rusia y el Pentágono requieren amenazas de Rusia y China de hacer un llamamiento a una guerra total para impedir a las fuerzas estadounidenses estacionadas en Corea del Sur vayan en ayuda del Sur durante una serie de ataques con misiles sobre Seúl. Después de algunos ataques de represalia contra Pyongyang un misil va a golpear Japón. Este misil será utilizado como excusa por el ejército estadounidense para actuar como pacificador y forzar la reunificación de la península coreana, según esta fuente. Al final del día, el hombre fuerte de Corea del Norte, el hermano mayor de Kim Jon Un, Kim Jong Nam, se convertiría en el gobernante de la península de Corea unificada, dijo. Fuentes de la familia real de Corea están de acuerdo con que el régimen en Corea del Sur se ha convertido en corrupto y que va a tener serios problemas.

Múltiples fuentes están de acuerdo en que la situación en Japón también se dirige hacia un cambio radical. El primer ministro Abe solamente se mantiene en el poder porque no se ha encontrado un sustituto adecuado. Sin embargo, según dicen varios hombres influyentes japoneses, Abe ha sido envenenado y puede ser asesinado en cualquier momento, por lo que Abe va a leer todo lo escrito que le pongan delante a fin de sobrevivir. Su reciente actuación repugnante en Washington, sin embargo, ha dado lugar a una nueva campaña para reemplazar a Abe. Esto se puede ver por el hecho de que los programas de televisión de difusión nacional han salido y dicho que el desastre nuclear y tsunami del 11-3-11 fue un ataque terrorista contra Japón.

En represalia, la base de submarinos zionazi en Nueva Guinea, desde donde el ataque del 11-3-11 fue coordinado fue alcanzado cuatro veces la semana pasada con potentes armas revienta-bunkers, dicen fuentes del Pentágono. En la prensa de propaganda esto ha sido difundido como cuatro terremotos.

Además, los periódicos nacionales han informado de que no se les ha autorizado a leer los documentos de los acuerdos “Trans Pacific Partnership” (TPP) incluso Miembros del Parlamento japonés. El hecho de que esto esté en todos los periódicos y programas de televisión deja claro que nadie en Japón va a permitir que régimen esclavista de Abe meta el TPP garganta abajo de los japoneses. La familia Rockefeller ya se ha retirado de Japón lo que significa que sus títeres como Abe ya no tienen ningún respaldo real. Esto se puede ver en el hecho de que las operaciones japonesas de Citibank se han vendido y las compañías petroleras de Rockefeller también han abandonado el país.

Por último, Rusia organizó un gran desfile el 9 de mayo para celebrar su victoria en la Gran Guerra Patria contra la Alemania nazi. Lo interesante de la celebración de este año es que los soldados de China, India, Serbia, Kazajstán, Bielorrusia, Mongolia, Armenia, Tayikistán, Kirguistán y Azerbaiyán también participaron en el desfile. Este es un mensaje claro de que cualquier otro intento de provocar a Rusia en Ucrania dará lugar a una guerra mundial completa. El Pentágono no está dispuesto a atacar a esta coalición para ayudar a los zionazis ucranianos.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2015)

Ya lo pongo yo.

The end is near


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2015)

Tengo que matizar.

Controlado... controlado no está.

¿Os imagináis a Rajoy y Pedrito controlando realmente alguna situación?

Ya sé que son meros títeres de los que mandan, pero esos (los que realmente toman las decisiones que nos afectan a todos) no están controlando absolutamente nada. Son como ese viejecillo que se ocultaba asustado tras una mampara y que conseguía en cambio que todos le temieran y le respetaran, incluso que Dorothy le llamara Gran Oz. Y sin embargo tienen miedo. Se esconden tras sus BMWs, sus mansiones y sus tarjetas Black, Platinum o Diamantium y nos temen.

No controlan nada.


----------



## El Promotor (19 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Ya lo pongo yo.
> 
> The end is near



No se qué decirle...

*Tsunami NEP: El PIB ya crece a un ritmo del 3,5% y hay margen para bajar los impuestos*

No obstante, usted es el experto en profecías apocalípticas y todo esa parafernalia. 

¿No?


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2015)

La verdad, a veces me da lástima tener al Promotor en el ignore. 

¿Quién sabe qué dirá este pobre ganapán a sueldo de los poderosos?

Lástima.


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2015)

5 webs que lo harán más inteligente | MBA & Educación Ejecutiva | MBA & Educación Ejecutiva - AméricaEconomía


----------



## solteroydigoloquequiero (19 May 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> cita
> 
> *Y todo lo demás va a juego. Solo menciono la cifra clave del mercado de trabajo, el empleo medido en miles de horas trabajadas, algo que no ha parado de caer hasta mediados de 2014. Fíjense en lo que nos cuentan: que su ritmo de crecimiento pasará del 0,6% al 2,8% en 2015 –¡multiplican su crecimiento 4,7 veces!–. Ya puestos, podrían haberlo multiplicado por 10 o por 20. Y la pregunta es: ¿van a tragarse los españoles este rosario de patrañas a la hora de votar? Parece que no. A pesar del control abrumador de los medios, el 77,4% de los ciudadanos cree que la situación económica es peor que hace un año y un 57,2% que será peor en un año. En cuanto a la gestión del Gobierno, un 87,7% la califica de regular, mala o muy mala. Esperemos que eso se refleje de verdad en las urnas, porque Reino Unido, con un 5% de paro, no es España, ni el 80% de su población ha perdido renta, ni tiene un Gobierno que es todo un festival de expolio y de corrupción*



Solía circular por burbuja un grafico anual con la evolución del salario por hora, horas trabajadas y su resultado: rentas brutas del trabajo que era decr reciente hasta 2013. Alguien lo tiene hasta 2014?

Si mal no recuerdo en 2008 eran de 380,000 millones y en 2013 de 307,000 millones, alguien puede aportar el de 2014?

Gracias


----------



## Lynx (19 May 2015)

esto?













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...592238-grafica-que-muestra-evolucion-del.html

---------- Post added 19-may-2015 at 22:56 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aen-4-5-2012-a-parcial-se-dispara-13-4-a.html


----------



## sirpask (20 May 2015)

Bueno, no pinta mal. A ver que ocurre cuando acabe el año electoral.

Deberia bajar a 530-520 de golpe. Aunque para entonces igual ya ha sucedido el cisne negro.


----------



## solteroydigoloquequiero (20 May 2015)

Gracias Lynx pero eso solo es una parte, falta el salario medio por hora y al multiplicarlo, las rentas del trabajo brutas. 

Creo que la evolución de las rentas del trabajo es un dato mas real que el paro. Seguirán bajando en plena Nep con una deuda impagable cada vez mayor? Como aumenta el Pib con rentas del trabajo decrecientes?


----------



## Raider (21 May 2015)

Arreglados los problemas técnicos, ahí esta mi pequeña; muy pequeña; contribución.

Non Hai MaÃ±a Corrrexido - YouTube

Ahora, si sale.


----------



## eljusticiero (21 May 2015)

Defiant Greeks force Europe to negotiating table as time-bomb ticks - Telegraph


----------



## bertok (21 May 2015)

La rehostia burs

RLC (2015-05-21) Oligarquía económica y oligarquía política. Posible 'corralito'. en mp3 (21/05 a las 17:12:21) 01:26:46 4528209 - iVoox


----------



## Lynx (21 May 2015)

No hacer mucho caso, no demasiado caso a los bancos que tienen sus cm lanzando globos sonda desde hace una semana, eso es lo que ellos quisieran, atracar a sus ya atracados y secuestrados clientes .

Draghi diría por enésima vez que los ricos creen empleo estable o "su dinero" valdrá menos aún. Si no hay consumo suficiente, es porque se han cargado la amplísima clase media, y como el 1 por ciento de la población, los ricos, no pueden digerir la cantidad de producción mundial, es decir, comprándose bienes a sí mismos, son ellos los responsables últimos de una ruina global que los va a barrer a ellos también. 

Si no hay empleo estable, con rentas que den para consumir "extra", no hay nada que hacer a corto y a medio plazo.

Ver: Draghi says growth is too low everywhere
(Reuters)


----------



## bertok (21 May 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> No hacer mucho caso, no demasiado caso a los bancos que tienen sus cm lanzando globos sonda desde hace una semana, eso es lo que ellos quisieran, atracar a sus ya atracados y secuestrados clientes .
> 
> Draghi diría por enésima vez que los ricos creen empleo estable o "su dinero" valdrá menos aún. Si no hay consumo suficiente, es porque se han cargado la amplísima clase media, y como el 1 por ciento de la población, los ricos, no pueden digerir la cantidad de producción mundial, es decir, comprándose bienes a sí mismos, son ellos los responsables últimos de una ruina global que los va a barrer a ellos también.
> 
> ...



Nos pueden estar degaradando 2 amplias décadas y no se mueve ni dios.

El México del tequilazo de los 80's, la Colombia de los 90s, el Chile del Pinochet, ...... queda mucho por sufrir todavía.

Quién tenga una deuda va a ser aniquilado como una hormiga.


----------



## Lynx (21 May 2015)

Y a mediados de julio ya estarán los mismos gilipollas de siempre zumbando a los sabios "indolentes" y a los "vagos" etc. con aquello tan cíclico de "ya hay 100.000 camareros seguros"... hasta el 31 de agosto.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (21 May 2015)

Cada vez lo tengo más claro lkatunes, armas y un libro de este tipo, pero ya: PREPARADOS. Una guÃ­a para tiempos difÃ­ciles: Amazon.es: Mario PÃ©rez Rodriguez, Cultural Norte: Libros


----------



## bertok (21 May 2015)

Peli mítica del hilo. No os la perdáis

[youtube]s2fDEmarPgg[/youtube]


----------



## Hinel (21 May 2015)

Aprovecho para recomendar otra película muy buena.

One Hundred Mornings Official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Lynx (21 May 2015)

Resulta que Draghi ya lo ha dicho, acusa a los _tesoreros corporativos_


Mario Draghi’s stimulus plan was supposed to encourage investment in Europe’s economy. Instead, many of the region’s companies are focusing on bolstering their finances.

The biggest public companies, which are hoarding a near-record 2.2 trillion euros ($2.5 trillion) in cash, are buying back bonds and extending debt maturities rather than building factories, hiring workers or expanding their businesses.



“The recovery is still struggling,” Andrea Balzarini (group treasury and capital markets, Telecom Italia SpA). “What is certain is that* the money is in the financial system. It’s not going into production, investment or loans to businesses*.”

Companies are taking advantage of low rates to issue new debt and use the proceeds to buy back higher-yielding bonds (Andrew Burton, Credit Suisse Group AG in London).





Draghi Call to Action Slow to Rouse Flush Corporate Treasurers - Bloomberg Business

---------- Post added 21-may-2015 at 22:58 ----------


----------



## Pablo Villa (22 May 2015)




----------



## efecto_dragui (22 May 2015)

Pero este tio, con esa cara de bobachorra, ha leido algo en su vida ademas del Marca?? Por el amor de dios que desgracia nos ha caido encima


----------



## bertok (22 May 2015)

Es en Octubre

[youtube]Kl4D84YqTTY[/youtube]


----------



## Hugrakkir (22 May 2015)

New Global Currency | Future Money Trends


octubre? buen mes.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2015)




----------



## bertok (22 May 2015)

*PAM, PAM, PAM, PAM, PAM

Centeneitor en plan catacroker*

El abismo español (con Roberto Centeno) - Economía Directa 22-5-2015 en mp3 (22/05 a las 20:31:16) 01:27:58 4535199 - iVoox

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 20:53 ----------


----------



## atman (23 May 2015)

El TRAN ha estado bajando.... A PESAR de la bajada de los precios del crudo y los combustibles, que debieran incrementar los márgenes de las compañías. La cosa es realmente grave.

Y algo parecido pasa en las Utilities.

Esto sería para Master Caution! Sin embargo, todo es calma chicha a la espera el próximo arreón. A ver, ¿a quien le toca soltarle la pasta al mercado ahora?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2015)

Atman, hacía tiempo que no te leía.

waitin' to the looming collapse, eeh bro


----------



## Lynx (23 May 2015)

atman dijo:


> El TRAN ha estado bajando.... A PESAR de la bajada de los precios del crudo y los combustibles, que debieran incrementar los márgenes de las compañías. La cosa es realmente grave.
> 
> Y algo parecido pasa en las Utilities.
> 
> Esto sería para Master Caution! Sin embargo, todo es _calma chicha_ a la espera el próximo arreón. A ver, ¿a quien le toca soltarle la pasta al mercado ahora?


----------



## bertok (24 May 2015)

Pangapalomismo

Y el PIB sube, y la venta de pisos aumenta, ... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (24 May 2015)

El pib es este país es mas falso que un billete de 3 euros, y lo de la venta de pisos no lo tengo claro.

Cuando el BCE deje de comprar activos vamos a ver el catacrok epico.

Puede ser octubre del año que viene.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2015)

Primero ha habido una redistribución de la riqueza dentro de cada geografía específica. Eso ha ensanchado la diferencia social y las conquistas democráticas en España. Los pobres más pobres y los ricos más ricos.

A continuación viene la redistribución multigeográfica que hará el inminente cambio en los flujos de capitales.

Europa es vieja, no competitiva más allá de los vaivenes de la moneda. España es la pobre de un continente pobre condenado por la demografía. Ya no follar quieren los galos y sus conquistados.


----------



## Lynx (27 May 2015)

enésimo Globo Sonda publicado por EC

Desahucios: La banca se hunde en bolsa ante el fin de los desahucios y la amenaza de nuevas cajas. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## Trastu (27 May 2015)

La palabras de UPN son demoledoras, este barco hace aguas por todos lados chavales.


> La presidenta del Gobierno de Navarra y de UPN, Yolanda Barcina, ha afirmado que el resultado de las elecciones autonómicas y municipales del domingo puede derivar en la Alemania previa a Hitler, la Venezuela actual o la Argentina de Perón.
> 
> Yolanda Barcina, en una entrevista en 'Los Desayunos de TVE' recogida por Europa Press, ha citado que Pamplona podría tener un alcalde Bildu con cinco concejales, la mitad de los que tiene UPN, y ha mencionado que Barcelona puede tener como alcaldesa a Ada Colau, "una persona que defiende que se ocupen las propiedades privadas".
> 
> ...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 May 2015)

Además de felicitar al gran Bertok por este hilo y la mayoría de sus aportaciones, quisiera daros mi punto de vista como neófito en términos económicos.

Hay que olvidarse por completo de que PP-PSOE vayan a renunciar al poder. Antes arde Troya que renunciar al mismo. Si tienen que pactar después de las generales, lo harán. No se van a arriesgar a que lleguen unos novatos y les jodan el chiringuito de 40 años.

¿Por qué creo que Ciudadanos y Podemos no tienen nada que hacer? Muy sencillo. PP y PSOE han blindado a funcionarios, enchufados públicos y pensionistas. *Quizá estemos hablando de más de quince millones de votos. *¿Qué puedes hacer contra eso? Nada. Poniéndonos exageradamente optimistas, entre Podemos y Ciudadanos podrán sacar un 25% de votos en las generales, una puta mierda comparado con el 60% que con la gorra sacarán PP-PSOE, y si no, al tiempo.

Moraleja: mientras desde fuera no les obliguen a acabar con las redes clientelares públicas y las pensiones 'cinco estrellas', tendremos partitocracia posfranquista hasta nuestra muerte. Funcionarios de carrera, enchufados en mamandurrias públicas y el grueso de los pensionistas, no se van a arriesgar a que lleguen otros que les rompan el blindaje que tienen a costa de la otra media España.

Perdón por el rollo.


----------



## AIRIS (28 May 2015)

De rollo NA DA 

No lo has podido explicar mejor !!!!!
Aún así no hay que perder la esperanza. Poca, pero algo queda...
Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Además de felicitar al gran Bertok por este hilo y la mayoría de sus aportaciones, quisiera daros mi punto de vista como neófito en términos económicos.
> 
> Hay que olvidarse por completo de que PP-PSOE vayan a renunciar al poder. Antes arde Troya que renunciar al mismo. Si tienen que pactar después de las generales, lo harán. No se van a arriesgar a que lleguen unos novatos y les jodan el chiringuito de 40 años.
> 
> ...



Que gran alegría volver a leerte tras tanto tiempo. Qué charlas aquellas sobre la explosión social ....

Nunca gobernarán, su papel es dinamitar el sistema y volver ingobernable el matrix hispanistaní.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2015)

*El factor trabajo ESTÁ MUERTO. Trabajar por un jornal será propio de esclavos o excluídos.

Sólo tendrá una vida digna quién POSEA CAPITAL y NO TENGA DEUDAS. 
*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 May 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Además de felicitar al gran Bertok por este hilo y la mayoría de sus aportaciones, quisiera daros mi punto de vista como neófito en términos económicos.
> 
> Hay que olvidarse por completo de que PP-PSOE vayan a renunciar al poder. Antes arde Troya que renunciar al mismo. Si tienen que pactar después de las generales, lo harán. No se van a arriesgar a que lleguen unos novatos y les jodan el chiringuito de 40 años.
> 
> ...



¡Defensor! Que alegría volver a verle.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2015)

DEFENSOR DE LA ALEGRIA!!!

Cuánto honor y cuánto tiempo!


----------



## bertok (28 May 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con la primera afirmacion.
> 
> Pero define tener capital, porque como sea algo parecido a rentista no voy a estar de acuerdo.



Mi gran discrepancia con la teoría de Pete es precisamente en las rentas del Real Estate. Yo no lo veo claro ahí, en España van a machacar las segundas propiedades y sin no tienes un flujo extra de entrada para pagar esos impuestos, mal negocio.

Mientras existan mercados, está claro.

Sería muy largo charlar de todo esto.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Que gran alegría volver a leerte tras tanto tiempo. Qué charlas aquellas sobre la explosión social ....
> 
> Nunca gobernarán, su papel es dinamitar el sistema y volver ingobernable el matrix hispanistaní.



que le dirías a un borregomatrix que te diga 

'pues yo veo a los ricos, empresarios y banqueros muy cagaos'..

Como le haces entender que para ellos es win-win de libro??

Me encuentro en esta situación..


----------



## bertok (28 May 2015)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que le dirías a un borregomatrix que te diga
> 
> 'pues yo veo a los ricos, empresarios y banqueros muy cagaos'..
> 
> ...



necesitan un matriz compacto e impermeable y lo consiguen vía deuda.

es una utopía derribar el matrix, siempre lo podrán mutar a otra cosa igual o peor y vuelta a empezar.

lo más pragmático es salirse todo lo que se pueda de él.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 May 2015)

bertok dijo:


> necesitan un matriz compacto e impermeable y lo consiguen vía deuda.
> 
> es una utopía derribar el matrix, siempre lo podrán mutar a otra cosa igual o peor y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> lo más pragmático es salirse todo lo que se pueda de él.



que los ricos necesitan impresora lo sabemos (y la tendrán)..

lo que yo me refiero es...realmente las élites 'tienen miedo' (aunque luego acaben corrompiendo a las nuevas formaciones..)...de la que se avecina??

O las nuevas formaciones no son más que perros del capital??

Curioso que TODAS sean pro-inmis...pro-dereshos sosiale...

en definitiva...pro-impresora...

Nadie se ha dado cuenta que la "izquierda" (borrego mode ON) es el perro del capital 'camuflado' de buen rollismO?

Son estas 'nuevas formaciones' la vaselina necesaria para montar las bases para una nueva burbuja via devaluacion EXTREMA??

Digo esto de que las nuevas formaciones las veo como 'perros del capital'...porque si os fijáis (almenos Podemos y similares)..no hablan nunca de 'crear riqueza' simplemente de repartirla....y para repartir algo que no tienes debes pedir prestado...

Y pedir prestado significa impresora...

E impresora significa Goldman Sachs...

Y Goldman Sachas significa banca privada...

Y llegamos al win-win senyores.

Todo esto IMHO.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 May 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> DEFENSOR DE LA ALEGRIA!!!
> 
> Cuánto honor y cuánto tiempo!



Mil gracias, azkuna. Por aquí seguimos. Se avecinan tiempos demasiado interesantes como para perdérselos 



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Defensor! Que alegría volver a verle.



Muchas gracias, Sir Torpedo. Aquí estamos, inasequibles al desaliento


----------



## bertok (29 May 2015)

Ya queda poco, están quemando los últimos vagones de este tren llamado Ponzi


----------



## bertok (30 May 2015)

[youtube]ed0TXsGN3wc[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (31 May 2015)

Los mercados se rigen exclusivamente por la política ZIRP que ha permitido cotizar en presente la totalidad de los beneficios de la próxima década.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2015)

Stanley es el totem de los bancos centrales a nivel global.

Vienen años de subidas en los tipos de interés en los USA. El target es el 4% lo cual es incompatible con un SP sin pegarse una caída del 40% - 50%

[youtube]yArQDKnkjMc[/youtube]

---------- Post added 31-may-2015 at 19:51 ----------

*Brutal !!!*

[youtube]hepidgw-l1w[/youtube]


----------



## marquen2303 (2 Jun 2015)

Esto es interesante "Convertir plástico en combustible" 


Convertir el plÃ¡stico en gasolina, diÃ©sel o keroseno - YouTube


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (2 Jun 2015)

Centeneitor en directo: http://on-line.radiosolidaria.com/


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Centeneitor en directo: http://on-line.radiosolidaria.com/



Let's go for it.

Un porrito de apocalipsis antes de dormir ::::::


----------



## HOMBREMAN (2 Jun 2015)

Sigo esperando a que el mundo se vaya a la mierda y nunca se va. Sera porque siempre ha estado alli.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Los mercados se rigen exclusivamente por la política ZIRP que ha permitido cotizar en presente la totalidad de los beneficios de la próxima década.



Los mercados descuentan expectativas ¿no? ¿A cuantos años?
Que mas da, mientras haya quien lo compre, habrá demanda.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2015 at 09:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Stanley es el totem de los bancos centrales a nivel global.
> 
> Vienen años de subidas en los tipos de interés en los USA. El target es el 4% lo cual es incompatible con un SP sin pegarse una caída del 40% - 50%
> 
> ...



Ya se está adelantado en el NO-mercado de bonos. Si nadie compra, el precio se hunde.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2015)

Es que, en mi modesta opinión, el problema va a venir por el lado de la demanda...

Veremos quien compra en medio de un periodo deflacionario larguísimo en el que los intereses estarán próximos a 0, o en negativo...

Porque...deuda no se va a dejar de emitir...por lo menos en hispanistán no...


----------



## Norske (3 Jun 2015)

:8::8:

Lo he puesto en el hilo del Ibex pero lo pongo también por aquí...vamos a flipar a no mucho tardar


----------



## spheratu (3 Jun 2015)

Si es tan claro que todo el sistema se va a pegar una gran hostia, por que aun no hay manos fuertes deshaciendo posiciones en todo?


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2015)

No pueden...el enfermo que es la economía mundial, está muy malito.

Quién gritará el primero el rey está desnudo???


----------



## spheratu (3 Jun 2015)

La clave está en los tipos. Yo creo que no hay huevos de subirlos ni en usa ni aqui,por que desencadenarían el apocalipsis. Se van a quedar a 0 por mucho tiempo. Nadie quiere el marron de resucitar lo que pasó hace 8 años.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2015)

spheratu dijo:


> La clave está en los tipos. Yo creo que no hay huevos de subirlos ni en usa ni aqui,por que desencadenarían el apocalipsis. Se van a quedar a 0 por mucho tiempo. Nadie quiere el marron de resucitar lo que pasó hace 8 años.



S. Ficher ya ha dicho que debieran subir hasta el 4% en unos años.


----------



## Suculum (3 Jun 2015)

No hace falta que los bancos centrales suban los tipps para que se desate el apocalipsis. Si la deuda publica empieza aser aborrecida por los mercados, esto hará que suban los tipos y estalle todo


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Jun 2015)

Reloj, no marques las horas...


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> S. Ficher ya ha dicho que debieran subir hasta el 4% en unos años.



Maese, eso supone la quiebra segura...


----------



## spheratu (3 Jun 2015)

Suculum dijo:


> No hace falta que los bancos centrales suban los tipps para que se desate el apocalipsis. Si la deuda publica empieza aser aborrecida por los mercados, esto hará que suban los tipos y estalle todo



Pero no hay aborrecimiento mientras fed,boj y bce sigan con la impresora llena de tinta,y parece que hay tinta para rato.
Si subes tipos te arriesgas a que todas las burbujas estallen a la vez. Si los dejas a cero y le vas dando a la impresora suavemente, mantienes al paciente estable. Comatoso pero estable.
Tengo ganas de ver las reacciones de "los mercados" cuando la fed,timidamente,suba un cuartito de punto,como quien no quiere la cosa.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2015)

******* dijo:


> Maese, eso supone la quiebra segura...



Sería una redistribución de la riqueza .... más todavía.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2015)




----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2015)

Joder, un mano a mano entre Peter Schiff y Mike Maloney ::::::

[youtube]RapC2-oxSRM[/youtube]

La transcripción ....

Full transcript below:

Mike: I was in Puerto Rico a little while back and Peter Schiff invited me over to his house and we were just amazed at how we are exactly on the same page when it comes to everything economically. And so he just made a trip out to California near my offices and we decided we’d get together and discuss some of this stuff. So on your travels Peter lately you were just at a show you were speaking. Where were you at?

Peter: I was in Las Vegas. It’s great to see you again Mike. I was speaking to a very main stream audience of hedge fund managers at an annual conference there. And what was very interesting is even though the audience was, as I said, very main stream, and I was on a panel with a lot of very high profile, main stream individuals, the only person that really got applause was me. I also got some laughs because I told a few jokes, but I think people really got what I was saying and I had maybe 50 to 100 people come up to me afterwards and shake my hand. And really appreciate the candor with which I spoke and I really agree with what you had to say and I was saying some things that the mainstream never really hears about the real problem in the US economy and I blamed it all on the Fed and everybody else was a cheerleader there for the Fed. In fact, Ben Bernanke spoke at the same event as me and he was introduced as being the savior of the US economy and I think he damned it.

Mike: I absolutely agree. I saw you had your picture taken with him right?

Peter: Yes, we were at a cocktail party following the event and I thought people would get the irony of the juxtaposition between the two of us kind of having a glass to drink.

Mike: I think that he and Greenspan have absolutely destroyed America. People don’t realize what is coming from the stored up energy from the manipulations that they did.

Peter: And speaking of him, this was really the first chance I had to have a conversation with Ben Bernanke. Speaking of him, I really got the sense that he has no idea of the Fed’s culpability in the housing bubble or the ensuing financial crisis, he really doesn’t know. And he denies that the Fed had anything to do with that, that maybe it was pure happenstance or coincidence that we had a housing bubble and these very low interest rates. And because Ben Bernanke still doesn’t get the connection between the Fed’s mistakes of the past and the last crisis he certainly doesn’t understand the coming crisis, which is going to be far worse because the mistakes the Federal Reserve made in the aftermath of that crisis are far worse than the ones and far bigger than the ones that caused it.

Mike: Right. Ben Bernanke’s overreaction was far bigger than Greeenspan’s reaction to the NASDAQ crash.

Peter: And as a result the crisis in our future unfortunately is going to be far larger than the one that we just experienced.

Mike: I wanted to show you a couple of things because I have a feeling that you and I will be exactly on the same page here. You know how indicators…there’s all these different factors in the economy and they’ll be going up at different rates. Suddenly one or two indicators start to point down when you’re near a top and then more of them start to point down and then things roll over and then there’s a crash and everybody thinks that nobody saw it coming. But there’s a few people that are watching this stuff that do see it coming.

Peter: That’s exactly what they said about the last crash that nobody could have possibly predicted this except there were people who did predict it.

Mike: You predicted that we were in a real estate bubble. I predicted that we were in a real estate bubble.

Peter: Ben Bernanke denied that there was a real estate bubble. Even after it burst, he still couldn’t figure it out.

Mike: And what amazes me is people like Bernanke are taken seriously still and the people that did predict it are dismissed as lunatics half the time. It really burns me up. But this is manufacturing new orders for consumer goods and this is from the Fed’s website and you can see this big plunge that it took in 2008. And there’s a big plunge that’s happening right now. That suggests to me if people aren’t ordering new goods it feels like this could be this summer maybe..

Peter: Remember, the air is coming out of the bubble because the Fed halted or paused it’s quantitative easing program. Most people think they ended it but I think it’s just a pause because now everybody expects the Fed to raise interest rates because they think the recovery finally has enough traction that it no longer needs the emergency life support of 0% yet your chart is showing and a lot of other economic indicators are showing that the economy is already rolled over and is rapidly headed back to recession even though the Fed hasn’t raised them yet. All they’ve done is talk about raising them in the future and we’re already rolling back into recession.

So I believe that the Fed is going to have to do another round of quantitative easing, that they’re not going to raise rates and that’s going to be a shocker. It’s going to send shock waves throughout the currency markets and the bond markets because everybody expects the Fed to raise rates and when they don’t do it because the economy is too fragile because it’s just a bubble, not a legitimate recovery then people are now going to have to second guess their idea that what the Fed worked instead of calling Ben Bernanke a hero a lot more people are going to say, wait a minute he wasn’t a hero what he did wasn’t heroic. He took the coward’s way out because all he did was exacerbate the problems to postpone the day of reckoning.

Mike: Yes the derivatives are bigger instead of smaller. Everything that was put in place to create that bubble that then popped. The two big [inaudible 00:05:36] banks are all bigger. Nothing has been addressed right?

Peter: No. Those banks are now bigger than ever and if it was going to be a problem to let them fail in 2008 it’s going to be much bigger problem to let them fail in 2016. So the government has to do whatever it can unfortunately to keep the bubble from popping and I think the air is already coming out even without a rate hike but…

Mike: So do I, yes.

Peter: But more importantly, the reason that he’s been able to look like he’s succeeded is because of the illusion that it’s all temporary. Everybody believes that the Fed can normalize rates, shrink their balance sheet but when they realize that they can’t do that, that they’ve been lied to then this is going to be a major event for the currency markets or the financial markets when people come to terms with the predict that we’re in. That it’s QE infinity, that rates have to stay at zero in perpetuity. Because the debt is now so enormous that even the slightest increase in interest rates would collapse the system because there is just so much debt.

Mike: I agree. I don’t think that they can raise interest rates. The next thing here is rejection of credit applications. And I wasn’t following this chart before. I just saw it in somebody’s newsletter. I think this is zero hedge maybe, but this is the crisis of ’08 and look at what happened in March for credit application rejections. So there’s something happening in the economy.

Peter: One of it is the big transformation from full time employment to part time jobs. Everybody points to all the jobs that are being created and the low unemployment rate but the problem is that the unemployment rate dropped not because people found jobs but because a) they stopped looking or b) they settled for a part time job. So when people who used to have full time jobs now have part time jobs they don’t have the income to get the credit that they need.

Mike: Right so they apply for a loan and it gets rejected.

Peter: You know you have home ownership rates now at almost 30 year lows, yet rents are rising. I mean, now you have a record number of 50% or excuse me 25% of people who are renting now devote half their income to pay their housing costs. That’s never happened before. You have hardly anything left over for food or other expenditures that you have. And people are loaded up with student loans and unfortunately a lot of these college grads now have student loans and all they can get is minimum wage jobs and a lot of them are just part time. So people are trying to get by.

In fact, a lot of people are actually enrolling in college now, not because they want the education but because they need the loans. They just want to get the money so they can pay their utility bills. They don’t even care and a lot of our college grads when they graduate with lots of debt, they can’t find jobs so they go to grad school to get a master’s degree so now they have even more debt but they still can’t get a job.

Mike: Right, right. The big debt that has been plaguing us lately, the growth in debt. A lot of it is in student loans and auto loans. There are subprime auto loans now.

Peter: As if the government didn’t learn their lesson from the housing bubble, they decided to create an auto bubble because when the governments.. when GM and Chrysler went bankrupt the government also acquired their financing divisions and they still own them. So the government after they bailed out these companies they certainly didn’t want them to fail again. They wanted to make it look like the ballot was a good idea. So they wanted to revive their profits by making it possible for just about anyone to buy a car. And so many people have been able to buy cars with zero down and they’ve been stretching out their payments so that now people are getting six and seven year auto loans.

Mike: Right, the seven year auto loan. The car only lasts maybe that long. So you have no equity ever.

Peter: Well the warranty only lasts for four years. Four or five years tops. And when these cars come out of warranty, try to have it repaired. We don’t have a lot of repair places anymore. It costs a fortune, and of course the value of the cars are plunging. People are going to have much less equity in their car than the remaining payments on their mortgage. And so they end up not making the payments. Now you’ve got to repossess the cars. But there is a huge bubble. But interestingly enough, the first four months of 2015, this was the worst start to a year in auto sales since 2009. So it looks to me like the air is coming out of the auto bubble already. We’ve already saturated the market and so this is just the beginning of the decline.

Mike: Home mortgages, they’re going longer now than 30 years. There’s longer home mortgages being offered too, trying to keep that bubble inflated.

Peter: Well, of course they’re offering 3.5% down payments now too with government guarantees which was part of the problem because 3.5% is not enough down to actually have skin in the game. It costs you more than that just to sell a house. So if you buy a house with 3.5% down, the minute your mortgage closes you’re already under water. But now the problem is you’re giving the homeowner a free gamble on the real estate market. Because if real estate prices go up, he can keep the profits, refinance. If prices go down, he could just walk away but better than that he can just stop making his payments altogether and live rent free for three years before they can kick you out.

That’s really what they set up. I think a lot of the recent home buyers that did put 3.5% down are going to do just that. They’re just going to stop making their payments when they realize that they’re underwater especially when a lot of their repair bills come in. Because a lot of people were lulled into buying homes they couldn’t afford, once they see that it’s just not the mortgage but you also have maintenance and property taxes and some of these people might lose their jobs in this next recession so they no longer even have the income to service. And a lot of these people have adjustable mortgage. Imagine the people that are not even taking out 30 year fixed.

Mike: With rates this low they are still buying an adjustable rate of mortgage.

Peter: Because they couldn’t afford the fixed rate. That’s how stretched they are. You know the real solution to the housing market problem is to let real estate prices come down so that homes are affordable, but the government doesn’t want to do that because it will bankrupt all the banks that loaned on them so what their answer is to keep prices inflated and just make credit available by keeping interest rates low and keep throwing the lending standards out the window so that people can buy houses that they cant afford.

Mike: Ben Bernanke recently commented on the savings glut. He doesn’t think people are spending enough and what is interesting is when you find out what constitutes savings paying down debt is not included in this calculation so any currency that goes to this that is considered savings for some reason. They consider paying down debt savings.

Peter: Well it’s money you haven’t spent but I think when Bernanke is talking about a savings glut..

Mike: That they’re paying for previous consumption basically..

Peter: Right. But when they’re talking about the savings glut they’re referring in other countries, not the United States. We have a savings shortage. There’s maybe a glut of savings in Asia for example but people look at that.. I read an article recently about Chinese have this big savings problem. They have a bad habit of savings. Like smoking or something. Savings is a virtue, but we’re lecturing the Chinese, “You guys are saving too much. You need to spend more money.” One of the criticisms was that they don’t have social security. They expected the Chinese to save for their retirement. Imagine that. Allowing people the freedom to save for their own retirement. And we basically said “No.”

China needs a gigantic Ponzi scheme run by the government. They should adopt social security so that the Chinese people won’t have to save anymore. As if savings are somehow undermining economic growth. But the only problem for China is that they’re squandering savings on US treasuries. They’re loaning the money to us and we’ll never pay it back. So that’s a waste of their savings they need to invest their savings productively in their own economy and I think that is going to happen and when it does the dollar is going to come crashing down.

Mike: Yes, I agree and then the engineering of the entire economy and the illusion. This is interest rates from 1950 to today. And then we have base money as the red line here and then I plotted the Wilshire 5000 Total Market Cap Index so the value of the 5000 largest companies in America and what you see.. I’ll zoom in on this section here. You see that they took rates down to zero and at the same time created all this currency and the correlation between currency creation and the markets is just mind bogglinginly close. It’s a cannot possibly be an accident that the markets..

Peter: Of course not and that’s why they can’t raise rates without bursting that bubble. To not understand how these things are connected the way that they are is one causes the other and I’ve heard people say, “Peter I’ve had 4%, 5% interest rates in the past so why can’t we go back there now?” It didn’t create a problem then because we didn’t have the enormity of the debt that we have now. It’s one thing to have higher interest rates when you don’t have a lot of debt. Sure you can afford it. But when you’re overwhelmed by debt you can’t afford it.

The other thing is when you’ve been on 0% for 6 years you develop an addiction to that. We have built an entire economy around free money. You can’t take that away even if the interest rates are still low, even if they went to just 2% to 3%. Yes that’s still low. But not low enough for an economy addicted to 0%. If you’re a heroin addict and your body is used to a certain amount of heroin then your pusher says “I can only give you half of what I normally give you, but you still have some heroin.” That’s not gonna cut it. You’re already gonna start going through withdrawal.

You know that’s why the Fed… supposedly we’ve been in a recovery for six years. Yet interest rates are still at zero. I mean if it was a real recovery they would have raised rates years ago. But they’re afraid to do it because they know it’s phony. But after a while they had to at least talk about raising interest rates. They have to pretend that there’s an exit strategy somewhere but you know just like someone who’s overweight and talks about going on a diet in the future they don’t go on one in the present. So the Fed wants to maintain the ruse that they can raise rates by talking about their intention to raise rates but they don’t actually do it and they play word games about “well we’re going to be patient” or “we’re going to wait a considerable period.” Now they take away the word patient but we’re not impatient. Now they’re saying “we can’t raise rates until unemployment improves.” Well it’s supposedly been improving. The unemployment rate is 5.5%. They initially said they would raise rates if it got to 6.5%. But the bottom line is that it doesn’t matter where the unemployment rate goes, doesn’t matter how high the inflation rate goes they can never raise rates without precipitating a worse financial crisis than the one we had in ’08.

Mike: So you and I just absolutely agree that this entire recovery has been engineered through the creation of currency. Now if Keynesian economics was remotely plausible, if it worked would they have made it a QE2 or a QE3?

Peter: Well no, it would have worked the first time.

Mike: Right.

Peter: The reason they’ve done it three times is because it fails every time which is why they’re going to do a fourth. Quantitative easing is like trying to put out a fire with gasoline. You can’t put the fire out, you just make the fire bigger. The problem is when all you have is gasoline that’s all you can do. The Keynesians don’t understand that their own remedy is the reason the patient is so sick and they just want to keep on administering it. But I don’t think we’ve had recovery. We haven’t recovered from anything. We’re sicker than ever. The average American knows that. The man on the street can feel his standard of living declining despite what the Federal Reserve. The cost of living is going up, the quality of jobs is going down, all the Fed is doing with its monetary policy is redirecting our resources from productive uses on main street to speculation on Wall Street. They’re propping up the stock market, they’re propping up housing, they’re diverting loans to things like education, they’re propping up health care but the real economy is disintegrating and Americans can feel that.

If we actually had a real recovery we wouldn’t be talking about all the jobless recovery. The reason it’s jobless is because it’s not a recovery. If it was a recovery there would be good jobs and the jobs that are being created..you know I think the most interesting thing is who is getting them because they look at the labor force participation rate which is the lowest it’s been since the mid 1970s. And everybody wants to say it’s because the baby boom is retiring. So hey, there’s nothing we can do about it. We all know there’s a baby boom. They’re getting old, they must be retiring. That’s why the labor force is shrinking. A lot of people accept that on face value. Even Janet Yellen says that right?

But the reality is the baby boomers, the older people, they are the ones working in record numbers. In fact, there are months when the only jobs that are created are for people 55 and older. It’s the younger people, people in their 20s and 30s that are leaving the labor force. And what’s happening is you have so many Americans who were retired who have to come out of retirement and take a part time job so they can pay their utility bills, so they can put food on the table. That’s where all the jobs are coming. So the labor force participation is not about people retiring. The people who should be retiring can’t afford to and the younger people who should be working can’t get jobs. That’s the truth behind the numbers.

Mike: Yes. The markets are in a bubble. I think there’s a crash coming. This is Dr. Robert Shiller’s data. It’s a little bit of a confusing chart because it’s got two data plots in it and interest rates in red. But the valuation of the stock market, judge by PE ratios. You see bubbles in 1901 and then undervalued in 1921 and overvalued during the peak of the 1929 stock market bubble and without exception once it reaches a bubble it bounces on the way down but it has to go to undervaluation before a new bull market can start. There was a peak in 1966 of about 22 and the peak in 2000 where the PE ratio is over 45 which was absolute insanity and it started to bounce, it went down to fair value but then bounced back up into a bubble here at 27. We’re in an extreme bubble and so with these other indicators turning do you think we’re in for a stock market crash?

Peter: I think first of all that it’s actually worse than that because the earnings have been manufactured by share buy backs because interest rates have been so low it’s been easy for companies to buy back their shares. So now their earnings per share number can be higher because there’s fewer shares. So they’re not really driving the profitability, they’re not driving the revenues, they’re just shrinking the share base but they’re subjecting their shareholders..

Mike: So the earnings per share look better.

Peter: Yes but now they all this debt but right now the interest rates are really low so it’s not hurting their earnings but what happens when interest rates rise and if they rise during a recession where they’re earnings are declining and they have no ability to pay the interest a lot of these companies that were buying back shares might have to come back to the market and resell the shares to raise money to service or repay debt that they can no longer afford.

Mike: ..which will cause it to go way down to the greatest undervaluation in history I think.

Peter: Right but the reason why I think there may not be a stock market crash even though one is warranted and in fact it would be a healthy development rather than to perpetuate the overvaluation and all the malinvestments that result from that. But I think this bubble is literally too big to pop. I think the Fed knows it. Again, that’s why they’ve been talking about raising rates..

Mike: So you think they’ll do more of this, the quantitative easing for..

Peter: The way you stop the value of the stock market from plunging is make the value of the dollar plunge and so rather than nominal prices declining real prices decline. So the real value of stocks let’s say measured in honest money like gold plunges because the Fed is trying to prop everything up. They’re trying to keep these bubbles from popping because they’re literally too big to pop. They think the mistake that they made in 2008 was turning off the spigots right, now they want to keep them wide open and so it’s the dollar that’s more likely to crash this time than the stock market.

Mike: Yes. I do think though that if the problems first develop in other countries like if the Euro has a problem or if China has a problem we could see the dollar go higher. It might not but I think that we could see a very very short term deflation, that’s something that the Fed can’t control and then they will overreact and print into potentially a hyperinflation.

Peter: I think we’ve already seen the dollar rally. In fact there is probably more agreement among traders, speculators in the dollar’s direction. Everybody believes that the dollar’s going to go up, everybody has longed to dollar, betting on it continuing to rise because everybody bought into this myth of legitimate U.S. recovery and they believed that the Fed was going to raise rates. So I doubt something that everybody expects to happen will in fact happen. What’s going to surprise everyone is dollar weakness. Everybody is positioned for dollar strength and I think that trade is already over. I think the dollar is fully valued or overvalued based on this belief and when everybody has ultimately has to come to the conclusion they were wrong, when the Fed is forced to admit the economy is much weaker than they thought and instead of a rate hike we get QE4 I think the dollar collapses. So I wouldn’t want to hold out waiting for another dollar rally. I think we’ve already had it. I think now the next thing for the dollar is a big drop.

Mike: The move that the dollar made was..it’s less than a year right?

Peter: Yes.

Mike: Now imagine if you’re an importer or an exporter, what that’s doing to your business. This whole thing of national currencies is just a silly stupid game that countries play that hurts all of us, it hurts all of our prosperity. An importer or an exporter that sees the cost of their goods changed by 25% or the price that they’re able to get for goods going overseas by 25 % in six months this is something… if you chart it out, the exchange rates you can probably draw a line across it and say my business will be successful when this is under here and it’ll go broke when the exchange rate is above a certain amount. If we were using gold there wouldn’t be an exchange rates. Right? If they used honest money all over the world, if honest money was the money that we used in exchange.

Peter: Yes, it would certainly be a lot easier to do business and we wouldn’t have all these imbalances. The United States couldn’t run these huge trade deficits if we had to pay for our imports with either exports or gold.

Mike: Yes.

Peter: But when we can pay for them just by printing money that costs nothing, we can make an unlimited quantity of it but this is going to end in disaster. This is something that’s never been tried on a global scale. We have had individual examples of fiat currencies being tried in one country or another and it always ends in disaster, it never works and countries always return to a gold standard but what’s unique about this time period since we went off the gold standard in 1971 since the world was on a dollar standard and when we went off the gold standard we took the entire world off of it and this has gone on for a while but I think we’re in the final stages of the world rejecting this monetary system where the dollar is at the center because it cannot work.

Mike: Yes, I do too. When I was writing my book I loaded into a spreadsheet looking for cycles, every currency crisis, stock market crash, bank panics or whatever looking for some kind of cycle in there and what leapt out at me was that every 30 to 40 years the world has a new monetary system. And here we are like 43 years, going on 44 years after the end of the Bretton woods being on this global dollar standard. I think the days are numbered and that there is going to be a crisis and I think it is going to be soon. This is margin debt and the red line is just numerics, the total amount of dollars of margin debt but the blue is margin debt compared to the GDP of the country so the size of the economy. And this chart is already a year old but what you see is every time it got over a certain percentage of the economy here there was a stock market crash right after it got up to those levels and margin debt is back up to those levels.

Peter: And more importantly though too the actual quality of our GDP has declined because so much of it is now just consumer spending finance by debt, the real wealth producing components manufacturing, mining, things like that those parts of our economy have been contracting. So the size of the GDP is very vulnerable to a collapse which would exacerbate those ratios especially if there was an increase in interest rates. So we’re certainly due for a stock market crash but the economy is so vulnerable that it really can’t withstand one anymore which is why I think again the Federal Reserve is going to do everything it can to prevent that from happening and there’s only one thing they can do is printing money but unfortunately the ultimate consequence there is even worse because a dollar crash is going to be much more damaging to the US economy and to the standard of living of the typical American than what a stock market crash or a real estate crash or banking crisis.

But unfortunately the Fed doesn’t care abut that. It’s just trying to delay the inevitable. It doesn’t care how much worse it makes it during that time period because they’re hoping that there’ll be a different administration in charge at the time. They have no idea how much time we have so rather than face the music they want to keep on playing.

Mike: Right just keep on blowing that balloon up bigger and bigger and every time it springs a leak they slap a band-aid on it and keep on blowing more air in. For some reason, people get used to living in a bubble. They like it and the politicians want to..

Peter: Well, some people like it because there are some people that benefit from this process but there’s only a small sliver of the population. The overwhelming number is suffering don’t understand why. You know you talk about now we have this huge growing chasm between the very rich and everybody else. Call it 1% and the 99%. But this class warfare is being fueled by the very people who are creating it and they don’t even realize that it’s their policies that are doing it. It’s the monetary policies we have that are responsible for this widening divide. It’s not capitalism that’s doing it and just calling for higher taxes and more wealth distribution isn’t going to solve the problem. It’s only going to compound it. We have to get to the source of what is driving this and it’s the central bankers and their monetary policy and to the lesser extent the regulatory and taxing policy of the US government.

Mike: Absolutely agreed. The gap between main street and Wall Street again, it’s engineered by all of this currency they created going into Wall Street and not to main street and that’s the reason wages haven’t grown. This chart that John Hussmann came up with where he took overvalued, overbought, overbullish indicators and internals weakening like earnings per share and added those factors together and what was interesting is every time there’s a major top this flashes up to very high levels. The 1987 stock market crash, it nailed that. And we’ve been getting these alarms going off over and over again lately. And it may not.. you may be right, the last time they started creating a lot of currency Wall Street partied but you did say that there’s going to come a time where they’re gonna start questioning the currency creation that it might be different this time. They might start partying on Wall Street first but do you think that even with massive currency creation though that people can say if they’ve got to do it again that means it really hasn’t worked?

Peter: Well they have to come to that conclusion yet. Obviously they didn’t come to the conclusion with QE2 or 3 but I think there’s been so much anticipation and self congratulations by the Fed and the Keynesian economists and the Paul Krugmans of the world that when it doesn’t work, when we’re right back where we started with as far as back to recession and if we’ve gone through the entirety of a business cycle and rates have been at zero the entire time people might start to realize when can you ever raise rates? And if we’re doing a QE4 and instead of the Fed’s balance sheet shrinking from the current four and a half trillion we have to expand it to six to seven trillion, the idea that it’s ever going to go back down again people are going to see that for the ruse that it is and I do think there’s going to be a loss of confidence. Why anyone still has confidence in the Fed is beyond me. But I think that that confidence is going to go away and when it does you know you’ve destroyed the value of the currency.

I think that as the world tries to shun the dollar denominated debt because the rates have to stay low, we can’t raise interest rates to make the dollar attractive because we can’t afford to pay those rates. So we have to keep the rates artificially low. We can only do that by creating more money but the more money we create the less it’s worth, the fewer people who actually want it. So then you have a situation where the Fed Reserve has to expand it’s QE program not just to mortgages and treasuries but to corporate bonds, to municipal bonds, they have to start buying everything. They become the buyer of only resort and then the dollar really has a crisis and now the Fed is in a position..

Mike: How moral is that that there’s an entity that gets to create currency that is going to become the buyer of everything and they’re creating the currency to do it?

Peter:It’s not moral at all, it’s theft is what it is. But eventually people are not going to want to be stolen from and they are going to rebel against that currency and they’re going to look for a safe haven. Something like gold where they can protect themselves from really this monetary looting.

Mike: Most people don’t realize that when we’re in this grand experiment that the Keynesians that run things don’t actually know what they’re doing because this has never been done at this level before.

Peter: Well the irons is it’s not an experiment because we know how it’s going to end. There’s no chance that this can work. Because history is replete with examples again on a smaller scale but if it doesn’t work on a small scale just putting it on a bigger scale doesn’t change the outcome. It maybe changes the dynamics.

Mike: It makes the same outcome but much bigger to match the energy put into it.

Peter: People that say this is some kind of experiment they’re wrong, they haven’t learned anything. We don’t have to experiment, we have history. We can learn from the mistakes of the past. The problem is that our central bankers and economists never learn from the mistakes of the past. They repeat them all.

Mike: What I mean is from their point, they think they’ve got these little models that say if you do this this will happen but they don’t know that they actually can’t control it. They can influence stuff short term but..

Peter: They think that this time it’s different or they can tweak it a little bit. It’s like somebody having another communist revolution saying, we’re gonna get it’s right. The Soviets didn’t get it right or the Chinese didn’t get it right, the Cubans or the North Koreans wherever it’s been tried, we’re gonna try it again. You don’t have to try communism again, it’s failed right.

Mike: Right

Peter: It doesn’t work. No matter how you want to repackage it, it’s never going to work but everybody thinks they’re smart enough they can make it work. And so you’ve got people now that think yes, we can make this work. Yes, it didn’t work in the past but we’re so smart that it’s gonna work now and it’s not going to work it’s going to fail even more spectacularly because it’s even bigger.

Mike: Okay. We were talking about home ownership a little bit earlier. So this is a chart that goes back to 1980. It’s the levels of home ownership have dropped back down to 64% and it hit 69% during the peak of the real estate bubble.

Peter: First of all, it’s going to go lower. But you’re really graphing the disintegration of the middle class who can no longer afford, thanks to the government to buy homes, and you had all these government programs designed to make home ownership more affordable and of course like everything the government does it backfires. And it’s now made home ownership less affordable and less desirable. So you have record numbers of people who are now renting their houses from hedge funds and private equity funds. And you know what’s been happening to rents for the past few years? They’ve been rising, 4% or 5% or 6% per year, more, 10% in some areas. Because people have no choice now but to rent and those rents don’t even make it into the CPI because they use something like owners equivalent rent and for some reason that never goes up.

But the actual rent that people are paying is going up. That’s why I mentioned that right now you have 25% of renters have to spend half their income on their housing costs which is up considerably from where it was in 2007 right before the Great Recession started. The old rule of thumb used to be that housing costs should make up no more than a quarter of your income. And now people are devoting half their income. And of course everything else is getting more expensive. Food is getting more expensive, health care is getting more expensive, utility bills. The only life line that many Americans had is that gas prices came down. Gasoline got less expensive. That’s already changing. Oil prices are going back up. And people are wondering “Where was the benefit that we got because we didn’t see it in retail sales from the lower gas prices?” And there was a benefit, there were just so many other problems that you couldn’t see it because the consumer was drowning. Okay, now he’s got a lifeline here but you couldn’t see it. It wasn’t like they were spending the extra money, they needed the extra money for food. But now that lifeline is being yanked away because gas prices are going back up.

Mike: And so this will go lower. Home ownership.

Peter: Yes, because you need to eat, you need energy, there are certain things you have to buy.

Mike: That figure of 50% to put a roof over your head.

Peter: Yes.

Mike: The percentage of your income going to home ownership or rent to put that roof over your head, that’s pretty much a constant that you can trace back to like ancient Roman times. You can only afford a certain percentage of your income and you can see when something’s in a bubble because it’s at or beyond a certain extreme.

Peter: And think about this Mike because this is the cost of home ownership with interest rates at record lows. The Fed’s got rates at zero.

Mike: Yes, so there’s nowhere to go.

Peter: It’s never been cheaper to borrow money. Back in the day, in the 80’s, people were buying homes with 12% mortgages, 14% second mortgages, carried back by the seller. How could we have afforded that? Imagine how much wealthier Americans used to be in the past when they can buy a house? Put 20% down? And then pay 12% in mortgage on the remaining 80%? Now Americans are so broke they can barely scrape up 3.5% with a 2.5% adjustable rate mortgage. So you imagine where home prices will have to go, or where home ownership will have to go if we just had a return to low interest rates? Not zero, just historically low. Or if people were requiring a down payment again?

Mike: Real estate would definitely crash.

Peter: Of course, either the prices would crash or nobody would own any homes. It would all be owned by hedge funds.

Mike: Yes. So levels of margin debt, we’ll skip that. These are different countries here and all of these countries are in Europe. The blue here is the different durations of their bonds that are in negative interest rate territory where you have to pay to loan the country your currency.

Peter: It shows you how absurd this is. And right that old expression “Whom the God’s would destroy, they first made mad” Well, you can see we’re on the eve of destruction when the world is this crazy that you would actually pay somebody money to borrow from you. They have the use of your money and you get back less. I’m going to buy a bond for $1,000 knowing that I’m only going to get $999 back. I mean, what is the purpose of doing that? But you know, it’s actually worse than that because I do believe there are a lot of countries where their CPI is not accurately measuring what’s really going on with the cost of living. So there probably are a lot of other countries that have negative rates.

Mike: So when you apply real rates to that you think much of the world is upside down.

Peter: I think the United States has negative rates. We say “Oh we have 2% interest rates for a 10-year bond but our inflation is only a 0.5%.” I think our inflation rate is more than 2%. I don’t think the government’s statistics reflect how bad it really is.

Mike: Right, I don’t believe so either. I call it the CP lie.

Peter: Yes, we’ve got negative rates. The fact that there’s actually negative nominal rates where again you buy a bond for 1,000 Euros and you only get nine hundred and ninety something Euros when it matures. Or even the interest you make along the way when you add it to what you get back is still less than you originally loaned.

Mike: Right. It’s crazy. This has never happened before in human history.

Peter: It shows you we’re running out of rope here and now people are saying “Why should I buy that bond? I’m just going to hold on to cash.” “And the bank deposits have a negative rate, why even put my money in the bank? Why don’t I just put it in my mattress?” Now putting money under the mattress seems like it’s a more responsible thing to do than to loan it to a bank at a negative rate of interest. Because the bank could fail and you’ve lost your money. Why take a risk if you’re not going to be paid?

Mike: Right. It’s illegal to put cash in a safe deposit box.

Peter: Some of these countries want to make it illegal to even have cash. And they’re cracking down on people who are even conducting their business in cash which the way around that is own gold. Own real money. If they’re going to start punishing you for owning Euros or owning Yen or maybe owing dollars, okay, don’t own it. Own something real.

Mike: Yes, that’s what I do. My total net worth is split up between cash and a vast majority is physical gold and silver.

Now we’re going to talk about what you can do to protect yourself in this environment and Peter had some… we were talking about gold potentially basing here.

Peter: Well, I think it’s been building this base now for a couple of years. You’ll notice every time we get down below 1200 people start saying “This is it! It’s going to collapse. Gold’s going below a 1000.”


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jun 2015)

spheratu dijo:


> Pero no hay aborrecimiento mientras fed,boj y bce sigan con la impresora llena de tinta,y parece que hay tinta para rato.
> Si subes tipos te arriesgas a que todas las burbujas estallen a la vez. Si los dejas a cero y le vas dando a la impresora suavemente, mantienes al paciente estable. Comatoso pero estable.
> Tengo ganas de ver las reacciones de "los mercados" cuando la fed,timidamente,suba un cuartito de punto,como quien no quiere la cosa.



Con permiso, aquí está su punto de inflexión:

*El colapso de la producción de petróleo que está empezando en los EE.UU. tenía que pasar forzosamente factura a ese país, y ya se está empezando a notar, con el anémico crecimiento del PIB del primer trimestre. Todo indica que se avecina un crack financiero de cierta intensidad debido al apalancamiento de la deuda asociada a los activos de fracking, pero aún tendremos que esperar unos meses para que se manifieste con plena intensidad, y algo más de tiempo para ver el alcance real de la misma. En todo caso, en el momento que se desencadene se producirá al tiempo una crisis financiera y una subida de los precios del petróleo que sólo podrá agravar la misma, con consecuencias no del todo predecibles aunque de seguro indeseables*

Obtenido de aquí:

The Oil Crash: Mayo de 2015: las grietas sociales

Saludos


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (4 Jun 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con permiso, aquí está su punto de inflexión:
> 
> *El colapso de la producción de petróleo que está empezando en los EE.UU. tenía que pasar forzosamente factura a ese país, y ya se está empezando a notar, con el anémico crecimiento del PIB del primer trimestre. Todo indica que se avecina un crack financiero de cierta intensidad debido al apalancamiento de la deuda asociada a los activos de fracking, pero aún tendremos que esperar unos meses para que se manifieste con plena intensidad, y algo más de tiempo para ver el alcance real de la misma. En todo caso, en el momento que se desencadene se producirá al tiempo una crisis financiera y una subida de los precios del petróleo que sólo podrá agravar la misma, con consecuencias no del todo predecibles aunque de seguro indeseables*
> 
> ...



Gran aporte. Yo creo que tras muchos años esperando a que llegara el lobo, me temo que está a la vuelta de la esquina. Por cierto, si se dispara el petróleo subirán mucho los alimentos. Las provincias que tengan poca producción agrícola y ganadera se van a deshuevar con los precios.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (7 Jun 2015)

Hago un UP al hilo. Que la cosa se va a poner interesante con lo de Grecia. 

Un saludo Bertok.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Hago un UP al hilo. Que la cosa se va a poner interesante con lo de Grecia.
> 
> Un saludo Bertok.



En el bunker no me llega el wifi ::::::

Apocalpsis YA 8:8:8:


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (7 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En el bunker no me llega el wifi ::::::
> 
> Apocalpsis YA 8:8:8:



Yo tampoco. Habrá que ir pensando en crear un buen sistema de correos a caballo. Como antaño. :o


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2015)

El catacrock es inevitable.

Han entregado la quiebra del país en sacrificio al Dios del capitalismo nepotista (AKA de amigotes)

GAME OVER

Por quÃ© es invitable que la economÃ­a espaÃ±ola se vuelva a hundir – EconomÃ­a Directa 6-6-2015


----------



## Lynx (7 Jun 2015)

En la entrevista que has puesto en la página anterior (209) queda meridianamente claro que no ha habido "recuperación" ninguna, sin que la fase presente es puro enmascaramiento del catacrok de la burbuja inmobiliaria inflando más la financiera. Es una magnífica entrevista, valdría la pena pasarla a Googliano y limarle las aristas gordas





> Peter: But when we can pay for them just by printing money that costs nothing, we can make an unlimited quantity of it but this is going to end in disaster. This is something that’s never been tried on a global scale. We have had individual examples of fiat currencies being tried in one country or another and it always ends in disaster, it never works and countries always return to a gold standard but what’s unique about this time period since we went off the gold standard in 1971 since the world was on a dollar standard and when we went off the gold standard we took the entire world off of it and this has gone on for a while but I think we’re in the final stages of the world rejecting this monetary system where the dollar is at the center because it cannot work.
> 
> Mike: Yes, I do too. When I was writing my book I loaded into a spreadsheet looking for cycles, every currency crisis, stock market crash, bank panics or whatever looking for some kind of cycle in there and what leapt out at me was that every 30 to 40 years the world has a new monetary system. And here we are like 43 years, going on 44 years after the end of the Bretton woods being on this global dollar standard. I think the days are numbered and that there is going to be a crisis and I think it is going to be soon. This is margin debt and the red line is just numerics, the total amount of dollars of margin debt but the blue is margin debt compared to the GDP of the country so the size of the economy. And this chart is already a year old but what you see is every time it got over a certain percentage of the economy here there was a stock market crash right after it got up to those levels and margin debt is back up to those levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (8 Jun 2015)

Centeneitor breando a varazo limpio a Pablo Iglesias:

Understanding Podemos. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## Leunam (8 Jun 2015)

Seguro que se ha tratado el tema antes, pero el hilo es muy largo, y el buscador no me quiere.

¿Que opciones se os ocurren digamos con 150K? (ya sé que aquí todos calzan 300k y 30cm, qué le voy a hacer... )

Excluyendo bolsa, depósitos, fondos, etc (nunca he estado en esos mundos y mi miedo me dice que no es el momento de empezar).

-Bancolchón
-2 metales
-3 metales (sería otro mundo nuevo para mi)
-Comprar un huerto cerca de casa, o incluso hacer una cabaña de madera sencilla (un huerto sin vigilancia es no tener nada, la idea sería poder vivir en caso necesario).
-Otras.

Por ejemplo: 40k metales, 90k huerto (suelen ser caros si son cercanos a nuestra casa, al menos por aquí), resto bancolchón.
(El elevado precio de la finca es por preferencias personales, mi plan si sobrevivo a medio plazo es construir algo sencillo para pasar temporadas, se que se puede encontrar algo por mucho menos, pero son mis circunstancias).

O cualquier combinación que penséis interesante.

Vivo sin vivir en mi, es por tener ideas.

Saludos y gracias
Manu


----------



## fff (8 Jun 2015)

No te metas en metales sin tener idea.
Tampoco te metas en nada que no hayas razonado por ti mismo.
Cada uno es un mundo, y sus circunstancias tambien.

Sigue leyendo y aprendiendo para forjarte tu propia opinon.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Seguro que se ha tratado el tema antes, pero el hilo es muy largo, y el buscador no me quiere.
> 
> ¿Que opciones se os ocurren digamos con 150K? (ya sé que aquí todos calzan 300k y 30cm, qué le voy a hacer... )
> 
> ...



Mantén la calma, el mayor problema lo tiene el pangapalomo que ha pechopalomeado por encima de sus posibilidades. El que tenga deuda está jodido.

Yo huyo de los metales, no me parece que sean reserva de valor mientras exista un Goldman Sachs o un JP Morgan.

El huerto da mucho curro. Tienes que estar seguro antes de dar un paso así.

El mundo no va a desaparecer, seguirá saliendo el sol todas las mañanas.

Sin deudas, con unos ahorrillos, un nivel de vida normal - austero y fuera de una gran ciudad como Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, Valencia, .... serás el mandingo de la fiesta.

Si puedes estar cerca de la costa, es la jugada perfecta.

Pero no te estreses, son otros los que tienen que estar temblando.

Suerte


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (8 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Mantén la calma, el mayor problema lo tiene el pangapalomo que ha pechopalomeado por encima de sus posibilidades. El que tenga deuda está jodido.
> 
> Yo huyo de los metales, no me parece que sean reserva de valor mientras exista un Goldman Sachs o un JP Morgan.
> 
> ...



Lo de cerca de la costa es mi sueño. Y sí, si puede ser en una ciudad pequeñita de nivel de vida austero, mucho mejor. Las grandes urbes se están deteriorando cada vez más. Se van a poner muy chungas.


----------



## Lynx (9 Jun 2015)

4. Teoría de las Expectativas racionales, propuesta por John F. Muth y desarrollada por Robert Lucas (del mismo recinto de Chicago), junto con Thomas J. Sargent, de Minnesota y Stanford, la cual señaló la explicación de las cuestiones macroeconómicas de los años setenta y ochentas, basadas en la percepción a futuro por los agentes económicos. El supuesto en el que se basa este modelo es que los ciudadanos aprenden de sus propios errores. 


Las predicciones del público pueden ser erradas, pero sus errores no son sistemáticos sino aleatorios. El efecto práctico puede ser por ejemplo que si esperan un aumento de la inflación, los agentes económicos tenderán a ajustar los salarios y los precios de manera que se producirá un alza general de precios, por lo que la política económica debería generar expectativas que en vez de generar mayores presiones inflacionarias o deflacionarias, induzcan a la estabilidad.

TeorÃ*a de las expectativas racionales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



La expectativas racionales (Robert Lucas, Thomas Sargent y Robert Barro) y el NAIRU (non-accelerating inflation rate of unemployment o tasa de desempleo no aceleradora de la inflación) surgieron a partir de la idea de la existencia de expectativas racionales que impiden que, incluso a corto plazo, se pueda dar que las políticas de demanda logren aumentos de la producción, y que solo generan subidas de precios.

Curva de Phillips - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre






> 2008/11/26
> 
> 
> El maquillaje aplicado hasta ahora en materia macroeconómica por el Gobierno ya fue probado anteriormente para referirse a la caída que sufre el mercado inmobiliario nacional desde hace meses. Así, del “ajuste suave”, repetido hasta la saciedad por la entonces ministra de Vivienda, Carme Chacón, durante el segundo semestre de 2007, se ha pasado a la “crisis profunda” del sector residencial.
> ...



Solbes advierte ahora del riesgo de caer en la estanflación - Economia - Libertad Digital


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (9 Jun 2015)

Este hilo, con el paso de los meses, será de obligada lectura dentro y fuera de burbuja.


----------



## elpatatero (9 Jun 2015)

Antes se conquistaban derechos en la calle,ahora se fantasea por internet con vivir eternamente con 10mil euros ahorrados y con cientos de latas de atun escondido en una cueva.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Este hilo, con el paso de los meses, será de obligada lectura dentro y fuera de burbuja.



Será de obligada lectura en las escuelas. :rolleye:

O debería.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Jun 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Antes se conquistaban derechos en la calle,ahora se fantasea por internet con vivir eternamente con 10mil euros ahorrados y con cientos de latas de atun escondido en una cueva.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Decadencia se llama, pero es lo normal, así sin aspavientos, antes había algo que repartir y alguien se lo quedaba calentito ahora faltan y siguen queriendo quedarselo calentito aunque sea a menor temperatura.

Tampoco hay tanta diferencia entre salir a la calle a liarla parda y quedarse en casa con los latunes, el principio lógico es el mismo, *"No voy a dejar que me tomen el pelo y voy a luchar por lo mio" *


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Jun 2015)

La ceremonia de la confusión siempre beneficia al pastor y al perro.

Las ovejas: se estresan, se pisan unas a otras, se embisten unas a otras, se llevan mordiscos de los perros...

Que bueno ser perro, o no digamos pastor... Y QUE MALO ES SER OVEJA¡¡¡


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 Jun 2015)

Sacado de otro hilo...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-09/warren-buffet-economy-part-1-why-its-days-are-numbered

Mi ingles y mis conocimientos de economía no son suficientes para comprender en su totalidad el artículo, pero ahi lo dejo


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Antes se conquistaban derechos en la calle,ahora se fantasea por internet con vivir eternamente con 10mil euros ahorrados y con cientos de latas de atun escondido en una cueva.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Patata, sal tú a pelear por los tuyos.

Algunos llevamos peleando por los nuestros desde más de un lustro.

No queda espacio para soluciones individuales, al menos no con la inmensa mayoría de hispanistaníes.

Suerte porque va a hacer falta.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2015 at 21:06 ----------




dalmore_12y dijo:


> Sacado de otro hilo...
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-09/warren-buffet-economy-part-1-why-its-days-are-numbered
> 
> Mi ingles y mis conocimientos de economía no son suficientes para comprender en su totalidad el artículo, pero ahi lo dejo



Estamos ante la madre de todas las burbujas.

Pocas políticas económicas son tan especulativas como la ZIRP usana y los QEs que le han metido al mono.

El SP no vale ni el 50% de lo que cotiza hoy día.

Los mercados no son capaces de soportar sin desplomarse una subida de 200 pb y Stanley Ficher ya anda diciendo que en unos años se habrán subido 400 pb ....

Se va a liar muy gorda.


----------



## Lynx (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (10 Jun 2015)

Reflote.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Se va a liar muy gorda.



El respetable no lo sabe bien. Las ciudades pequeñas en zona costera serán mil veces mejores que los grandes núcleos de población. Las mujeres y los niños primero y tal...


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> El respetable no lo sabe bien. Las ciudades pequeñas en zona costera serán mil veces mejores que los grandes núcleos de población. Las mujeres y los niños primero y tal...



No va a ser de golpe pero el declive social va a ser terrible.

La diferencia y los grados de movilidad los va a marca tener / no tener deudas.


----------



## El Promotor (10 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Se va a liar muy gorda.



Ya se está liando, mi querido asustaviejas.

Y ustedes dale que te pego con el fin del mundo y sin salir del hilo-cueva para que les de un poco de aire fresco.

*La AIREF pronostica un avance del PIB del 3,7% en el tercer trimestre*

Los cálculos de la Airef coinciden con los difundidos el pasado lunes por el centro de estudios del BBVA, que también estima que la actividad avanzó a un ritmo del 1,1% entre abril y junio, que "de confirmarse, supondría un ritmo de expansión superior al registrado tanto en el trimestre anterior —la economía creció un 0,9%– como en el promedio de la fase expansiva del ciclo precedente".

El pronóstico del PIB realizado por el organismo fiscalizador presidido por José Luis Escrivá augura también un crecimiento del 1% para el tercer trimestre del año. Sus pronósticos en términos interanuales elevarían el PIB español en unas tasas del 3,2% y del 3,7%.

*BBVA: "El crecimiento anualizado del PIB estaría alcanzando el 3,5%"*

El área de investigación del banco BBVA asegura que según los indicadores disponibles hasta la fecha, la economía podría estar creciendo entre un 0,8% y un 0,9% trimestral, es decir, el crecimiento anualizado del PIB estaría alcanzando niveles alrededor del 3,5%, un ritmo superior a todas las previsiones realizadas por los organismos internacionales.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Jun 2015)

Estimado Promo

¿No le han dado el finiquito ya?


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (11 Jun 2015)

crecimiento PIB = fin de la crisis

Y una mierda !!!


----------



## Almu77 (11 Jun 2015)

No se como empezar. Me registré en este foro por este hilo, que llevo leyendo desde casi el principio y me gustaría compartir mi situación con vosotros.

La verdad es que estoy muy preocupada. Veréis, vivo cerca de Nerja, en Málaga. Tengo 35 años y llevo en paro dos años. Era encargada en una tienda de moda bastante conocida y me dieron la patada en cuanto sacaron la reforma laboral. Conseguí el improcedente y la indemnización de 45 días gracias a un buen abogado que me recomendaron. He intentado encontrar trabajo desde entonces pero con mi edad ya no puedo volver al sector y carezco de experiencia en otro.

Justo un año después del despido he heredado una cantidad importante de dinero y ahora me veo en una situación muy extraña que me temo no soy capaz de gestionar.

Me explico. Veo difícil que pueda volver al mercado laboral salvo para trabajos temporales de hosteleria y aún me quedan más de 30 años para llegar a una jubilación que no cobraré.

En el lado bueno, tengo en depósitos 750.000€, una casa de campo pagada con un terreno de casi una hectárea a 6km de la costa de Torrox y una educación que me permite vivir con muy poco. Para que os hagáis una idea mis gastos mensuales los últimos 12 meses son de una media de 300€.

Es cierto que no tengo gastos en luz, calefacción o agua, ni tampoco en transporte. Y sin embargo estoy muy preocupada por mi futuro. Mirando en internet creo que puedo estar sufriendo un delirio de ruina. Pero por otro lado creo que tengo razones para no considerar que tengo la vida resuelta porque, si llega un corralito o una subida de precios, mis ahorros pueden evaporarse de pronto o poco a poco.

Además, el interés que consigo por los depósitos es cada vez menor, y si esto se mantiene, mis ahorros cada vez valdrán menos.

Bufff, esto es un lio. Me gustaría saber qué me aconsejáis, si creéis que debería buscar algún trabajo fuera de Málaga, o incluso fuera de España (me defiendo en inglés). Aunque me encanta mi tierra y, salvo el mercado laboral, mi calidad de vida es alta. También me preocupa cómo salvaguardar mis ahorros. Descarto inversiones, simplemente quiero no perder lo que tengo porque probablemente es todo lo que ganaré en lo que me queda de vida.

En fin, que esto es un quebradero de cabeza ... gracias de todas formas y sobre todo a los que aportáis vuestra opinión en este hilo


----------



## subvencionados (11 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> No se como empezar. Me registré en este foro por este hilo, que llevo leyendo desde casi el principio y me gustaría compartir mi situación con vosotros.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy muy preocupada. Veréis, vivo cerca de Nerja, en Málaga. Tengo 35 años y llevo en paro dos años. Era encargada en una tienda de moda bastante conocida y me dieron la patada en cuanto sacaron la reforma laboral. Conseguí el improcedente y la indemnización de 45 días gracias a un buen abogado que me recomendaron. He intentado encontrar trabajo desde entonces pero con mi edad ya no puedo volver al sector y carezco de experiencia en otro.
> 
> ...



Reconduce tu vida laboral a través de la formación. Puedes hacer un ciclo formativo, hay muchísimos, y virar tu carrera profesional. Además, si tienes espíritu emprendedor y por añadidura, con la edad que dices, lo normal es que tengas que emprender. Inversión mínima y que te permita desarrollar una actividad motivadora, que te permita estar activa y que no te esclavize.

Hay muchas cosas que puedes hacer. He visto a personas con mucha más edad que tú, virar su carrera profesional a través de la formación de ciclos formativos.

Saludos


----------



## Atonito (11 Jun 2015)

Para Almu77.

No se si lo que escribes es cierto o no, pero si lo es unos pequeños consejos.

Lo primero no vayas aireando por ahí la cantidad especifica de dinero que posees, hay mucho pillo suelto esperando presas a las que cazar, son detalles que no vienen al caso y te recomiendo que evites comentarlos públicamente, el anonimato que ofrece la red, en manos desaprensivas no es tal.

Lo segundo, posees por lo que escribes tierras, aprende a cultivar, la auto-suficiencia alimentaria es un recurso muy valioso, te mantendrá ocupada y encima te proporcionara salud y bienestar llegado el caso.

Y por ultimo no entres en pánico, el mundo no se va a acabar, y el dinero no lo es todo, yo he, por decirlo de alguna manera, descapitalizado mi vida, en la medida de lo posible y soy mas feliz que antes, aprende a valorar las cosas sencillas y olvídate de los mantras sociales que nos imponen (consumismo, moda, necesidades superfluas y banales).

Como he dicho el mundo no se va ha acabar, no vamos a despertar mañana viendo caer meteoritos del cielo, el colapso del sistema es inevitable, según mi opinión, pero va a ser algo muy lento (no tanto en términos históricos) y la cosa puede alargarse varias décadas, a no ser que medie un cisne negro, que poder puede ser.

Respecto al dinero, es difícil aconsejar a nadie, cada caso es muy particular, mantener liquidez? metales? lo que esta claro es que llegado el caso puede repetirse un Chipre 2.0 a escala Europea, es complicado decidir.

Sobretodo no hay que tener miedo, la mayoría de la gente es mas capaz de imaginar el fin del mundo que el fin del capitalismo, los sistemas socio-económicos van y vienen, y el mundo permanece, las cosas van a cambiar, a que ritmo es difícil saberlo, pero van a hacerlo, lo mejor es saber adaptarse a esos cambios de forma resiliente.


----------



## Suculum (11 Jun 2015)

Almu, tienes el perfil del borregomatrix de libro. 
Eres directamente idiota. Sin mas
Tienes una oporrunidad unica de vivir la vida en plena libertad y sin embargo corres tu sola hacia la celda a encerrarte en ella y tirar la llave al mar.
Me das mucha pena. Solo espero que en algun momento te des cuenta de la increible oportunidad que te ha brindado la vida, o Dios.... llamalo como quieras. IDIOTA


----------



## Los últimos españoles (11 Jun 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Estimado Promo
> 
> ¿No le han dado el finiquito ya?



El Promotroll es nuestro "canario en la mina" particular.
Me explico: el día que deje de entrar el en foro significará que sus amos han dejado de pagarle. Lo cual querrá decir que sus pagadores ya no disponen de liquidez ni para untar sus community managers.
Con lo cual podriamos deducir que ha comenzado el colapso.

Que el Promotro postee por aquí es buena señal, porque significa que aun tenemos un poco más de tiempo extra para "hacer los deberes".


----------



## spheratu (11 Jun 2015)

Joder, con 750k, casa pagada,tierra disponible y caracter lonchafinista, cual es el problema?
Si tienes un poco de precaución,como no tenerlo todo en el mismo banco,evitar la bolsa, tener en cash una parte (dos años completos de gastos como diría centeno) y quizas algo de oro, creo que es suficiente. Evidentemente si se desata una guerra o hay hiperinflación o cae un meteorito inmenso estaremos todos jodidos,pero de eso no hay quien se proteja.
Relajate y disfruta,que estás en una posición envidiable.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2015)

El presidente multimillonario de uno de los grupos de lujo más grandes del mundo está perdiendo muchas horas de sueño debido a la creciente desigualdad y la destrucción de la clase media.

Johann Rupert, el presidente de Richemont, propietario de Cartier, dio una serie de advertencias distópicas durante un discurso en una conferencia del Financial Times en Mónaco.

Él prevé que los robots "dejarán a cientos de millones de personas sin trabajo", lo cual ampliaría la brecha entre los ricos y los pobres y daría lugar al descontento social.

"Realmente es lo que me mantiene despierto por la noche... *¿cómo va a lidiar la sociedad con el desempleo estructural y la envidia, con el odio y la guerra social?* Porque las personas con dinero no desearán demostrarlo", dijo.

Los clientes súper ricos podrían ser el blanco a medida que el desempleo aumenta, dijo. Eso haría que vender artículos de lujo sea más difícil.

"No podemos tener al 0,1% del 0,1% de los individuos ricos beneficiándose de todo el botín. Y, amigos, ellos son nuestros clientes. Pero es injusto y no es sostenible", le dijo a una audiencia que pareció quedar sorprendida por sus comentarios. "Así que no se qué nuevo pacto social tendremos, pero más vale que encontremos uno".

El sudafricano ha estado trabajando en la industria de la venta de artículos de lujo al por menor desde 1976. Bloomberg calcula que él y su familia tienen un valor de más o menos 7.000 millones de dólares, y son parte de los 20 accionistas más importantes en Richemont.

Con sede en Suiza, el grupo es propietario de más de una docena de marcas de lujo, entre ellas Montblanc, Chloe, Net-a-Porter y Van Cleef & Arpels.



Rupert dijo que él había estado pensando en estos problemas desde que leyó sobre el ascenso de las máquinas en el lugar de trabajo.

Y parece que se está tomando sus propias predicciones negativas muy en serio.

*"Veremos un enorme cambio en la sociedad. Acostúmbrense a la idea y prepárense", dijo. "Con suerte sobreviviremos, porque lo estamos planificando".*

Richemont no respondió a las solicitudes de comentarios.

Richemont es propietario de una variedad de marcas de lujo.

La creciente desigualdad desatarÃ¡ una guerra de clases, dice dueÃ±o de Cartier | CNNEspaÃ±ol.com

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-dijo-suerte-sobreviviremos-planificando.html


----------



## Almu77 (11 Jun 2015)

Suculum dijo:


> Almu, tienes el perfil del borregomatrix de libro.
> Eres directamente idiota. Sin mas
> Tienes una oporrunidad unica de vivir la vida en plena libertad y sin embargo corres tu sola hacia la celda a encerrarte en ella y tirar la llave al mar.
> Me das mucha pena. Solo espero que en algun momento te des cuenta de la increible oportunidad que te ha brindado la vida, o Dios.... llamalo como quieras. IDIOTA



Es fácil juzgar a alguien desde el desconocimiento. Tus palabras demuestran la clase de persona que eres


----------



## Suculum (11 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> Es fácil juzgar a alguien desde el desconocimiento. Tus palabras demuestran la clase de persona que eres



Yo lo que soy es un privilegiado con una situacion muy parecida a la de ella. Por eso se de lo que hablo, y me da mucha pena la gente con la mentalidad que tiene ella, que vive en una carcel mental


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (11 Jun 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> El presidente multimillonario de uno de los grupos de lujo más grandes del mundo está perdiendo muchas horas de sueño debido a la creciente desigualdad y la destrucción de la clase media.
> 
> Johann Rupert, el presidente de Richemont, propietario de Cartier, dio una serie de advertencias distópicas durante un discurso en una conferencia del Financial Times en Mónaco.
> 
> ...



Insisto: grandes ciudades se están convirtiendo en polvorines, donde las desigualdades CANTAN. Sitios muy chungos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2015 at 13:24 ----------

Hablando de chinificación...

<iframe src="http://www.telecinco.es/video/video-embed.html?contentId=MDSVID20130714_0037&width=500&height=300&showTitle=1&showSummary=1" frameBorder=0 width="500" height="300"></iframe>


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> No se como empezar. Me registré en este foro por este hilo, que llevo leyendo desde casi el principio y me gustaría compartir mi situación con vosotros.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy muy preocupada. Veréis, vivo cerca de Nerja, en Málaga. Tengo 35 años y llevo en paro dos años. Era encargada en una tienda de moda bastante conocida y me dieron la patada en cuanto sacaron la reforma laboral. Conseguí el improcedente y la indemnización de 45 días gracias a un buen abogado que me recomendaron. He intentado encontrar trabajo desde entonces pero con mi edad ya no puedo volver al sector y carezco de experiencia en otro.
> 
> ...



Si no sabes inglés, ya tardas en ponerte.

Mr. Money Mustache — Early Retirement through Badassity

Te reconfortará encontrar gente como tú.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Jun 2015)

Me temo que el falso profeta Bertok y sus cuates están obsesionados con USA.

Y va a ser que no...

*EEUU suma más de un millón de empleos a su economía en lo que llevamos de año*

... por mucho que insistan y engolen la voz para decir que el final está cerca.

En serio. Intenten disfrutar un poco del verano que está a punto de comenzar y ser felices.

No les vendrá nada mal.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2015)

Esta locura ya la vimos en el primer trimestre del 2000

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...gest-biotech-ipo-history-glaxo-throwaway-drug


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (13 Jun 2015)

Reflote y tal.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2015)

El Tito Becerro del Guarro dando estopa en La Sexta noche de ayer







Hoy está en El Retiro firmando la biblia del crash


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (14 Jun 2015)

La 'hucha' de las pensiones podría agotarse en cinco años


Entre 2008 y 2013, las rentas de los trabajadores han bajado un 7,2%
Mientras las de los jubilados han subido un 3,9%

¿Sistema de pensiones insostenible en España? Los jubilados ya ganan más que los trabajadores - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Suculum (14 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> La 'hucha' de las pensiones podría agotarse en cinco años



Yo eso de "la hucha de las pensiones" siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia.

Que coño de _hucha_ estamos hablando si tenemos una deuda de un billón de euros ???????? .... y creciendo en mil millones cada semana. Hucha, dicen ::


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2015)

Madmaxistas, esta noche echan en la 1 Soy Leyenda, todo un icono.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (14 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Madmaxistas, esta noche echan en la 1 Soy Leyenda, todo un icono.



Gran película. 
Hablando de pelis madmaxistas, os recomiendo Mensajero del Futuro (The Postman). De lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Gran película.
> Hablando de pelis madmaxistas, os recomiendo Mensajero del Futuro (The Postman). De lo mejor que he visto.



Downloading ::


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (14 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Downloading ::



Jodo. No me puedo creer que un madmaxista de pro como tu no la haya visto. ::::
Cuando la hayas visto, ya me dirás que opinas.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Jodo. No me puedo creer que un madmaxista de pro como tu no la haya visto. ::::
> Cuando la hayas visto, ya me dirás que opinas.



No recuerdo haberla visto. Tal vez hace años pero no lo recuerdo.

Tengo una semana complicada pero intentaré hacer un hueco para verla.

Espero que se pueda sumar a la terna de oro: The colony, The Day, Matrix


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Jun 2015)

Contraprogramación


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Jun 2015)

Te gustará 

La irrupción de Podemos pincha la incipiente burbuja de precios del sector inmobiliario. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## efecto_dragui (15 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Te gustará
> 
> La irrupción de Podemos pincha la incipiente burbuja de precios del sector inmobiliario. Noticias de Empresas



Solo por eso ya tienen mi voto y el de toda mi estirpe para el resto de sus vidas...::


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El Tito Becerro del Guarro dando estopa en La Sexta noche de ayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ví a Niño.

Sin salirse se su guión determinista, no estuvo mal. Aunque en mi modesta opinión comete errores de bulto.

Afirma por ejemplo sin rubor que el problema hispanistani no es un problema de gasto excesivo...solo es un problema de ingresos...tocate los cojones¡¡¡ Ni siquiera se atreve a mencionar el problema con la deuda real de la administración y el desfase galopante que presenta con respecto a la deuda computable...increible en un catedrático de economía¡¡¡ Vaya nivel maribel...

Y luego va y suelta que el español debe renunciar a tener un bmw...jo jo jo

VIVA LA COHERENCIA¡¡¡

Es claro y evidente que Niño es un hombre, a estas alturas, que trabaja para el establishment...

Y luego, la necedad e ignorancia de los tertulianos, por llamarles de alguna manera...

Se podría resumir con el lema: me paso la realidad por el/los coño/cojones...lo que importa son los deseos de la gente.

Toma yaaaa¡¡¡


Con pertinacia y estulticia contra el muro de la ruina caracoleraaa¡¡¡¡

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 09:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Madmaxistas, esta noche echan en la 1 Soy Leyenda, todo un icono.



Maese, ese chucho no me vale...se me hace pequeño y blando...


----------



## españa profunda (15 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> No recuerdo haberla visto. Tal vez hace años pero no lo recuerdo.
> 
> Tengo una semana complicada pero intentaré hacer un hueco para verla.
> 
> Espero que se pueda sumar a la terna de oro: The colony, The Day, Matrix



joer, y no metes en el top a the road? a mi solo recordarla me da escalofrios.


----------



## Hugrakkir (15 Jun 2015)

“At a time like this, it’s completely understandable to wish for some kind of 11th-hour miracle, but expecting the U.S. to somehow magically return to the way it was in its prime isn’t healthy or realistic,” said Georgetown University researcher Andrew Fischer, who later stressed that just because the nation still has “the occasional good day,” this should not cause anyone to get their hopes up for a sudden recovery. “It’s important to manage expectations and realize that sometime very soon, we’re all going to have to say goodbye.”

“We just need to remember all the good times we had,” Fischer continued. “Like the moon landing—that was really nice, wasn’t it?”


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2015)

españa profunda dijo:


> joer, y no metes en el top a the road? a mi solo recordarla me da escalofrios.



Cierto, la olvide al igual que El libro de Eli


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Jun 2015)

*A Derivatives Bomb Exploded Within The Last Two Weeks*

_I’ve never seen so many sophisticated Wall Street’ers this scared in my entire career. – This comment comes from a very well-connected Wall Street/DC insider and is in reference to how illiquid the bond markets have become

Something deep and dark has transpired behind the Orwellian “curtain” used by the elitists to hide the inner workings of the financial markets, especially with regard to big bank balance sheets and OTC derivatives. What’s happening right now reminds of the movie “Jurassic Park.” You can hear and feel the monster coming but you can’t see it yet and you don’t know it will pop up in your face or how big it is.

It was the sudden firing of Deutche Bank’s co-CEOs this past weekend – The Brown Stuff Is About To Hit The Fan – that prompted me to spend more time analyzing a sequence of events which indicate to me some sort of derivatives position, possibly at Deutsche Bank, has exploded. In addition, the stock and bond markets have been emitting some curious signals which reflect that fact that something happened in the global economic and financial system.

Let’s look at some charts first (click on any chart to enlarge). The first graph below shows a 1-yr plot Dow Jones Transportation Average vs. the S&P 500:_







_As you can see, the DJ Transports and the S&P 500 were tightly correlated until the end of April 2015. The Transports hit an all-time high on October 25, 2014, which is about when the Fed formally ended its QE program. The DJT began to underperform the S&P 500 at the end of April. Since then it began to diverge quite negatively from the S&P 500. The DJ Transports are largely made up of trucking, railroad and delivery services stocks. This sector of the market reflects the heart-beat of economic activity, especially as it relates to consumer spending in the United States. The Transports are down 9.4% from its all-time high. I wrote about the collapsing U.S. economy a week ago: LINK The behavior of the Dow Jones Transports is the market’s confirmation that the U.S. economy is contracting.

A collapsing global economic system will exert an unanticipated and extreme amount of stress on highly leveraged financial systems. This stress is “magnified” by the enormous amount of derivatives which are connected to the disastrous amount of global debt.

An even more curious chart is the relationship between the yield on the 10yr Treasury bond and the DJ Transports:_






_
As you can see, the yield on the 10yr Treasury bond has been trending higher since the beginning of February while the DJ Transports has been trending lower. Notice a problem? In a “clean” market – i.e. a market free from Central Bank and Government interventions, interest rates and the DJ Transports should be positively correlated. If the economy is contracting, as reflected by the direction in the DJ Transports, the yield on the 10yr Treasury should be declining – not rising. You can see that when the DJ Transports ran up to an all-time high, the 10yr yield spiked up, reflecting the markets perception that the U.S. economy might be strengthening.

It does not make sense that the 10-yr Treasury yield is moving higher – quite rapidly – while the DJ Transports are tanking – quite rapidly. In the first week of June, the yield on the 10yr Treasury bond spiked up from 2.09 to 2.40, a 14.8% move. This is a big move for yields in just 5 trading days, especially in the context of a rapidly weakening economy. Worst case, 10yr yields should have remained flat.

I believe the illogical movement in 10yr Treasury yields reflects the fact the Fed is losing control of its tight grip on the bond market and longer term interest rates. Note that German bunds have also experienced a similar spike up in interest rates and volatilty. In the context of my view that there was a derivatives accident somewhere in the global banking system in the last two weeks, it could well have been an OTC interest rate swap bomb that detonated. 

As of the latest OCC quarterly report on bank derivatives activity (Q4 2014), JP Morgan held $63.7 trillion notional amount of derivatives, $40 trillion of which were various interest rate derivatives. If you look at the ratio of interest rate derivatives to total holdings for the top 4 U.S. banks, they all own roughly same proportion of interest rate derivatives as percent of total holdings. Deutsche Bank is reported to have about a $73 trillion derivatives book. If we assume that ratio of interest rate derivatives is likely similar to JP Morgan’s, it means that DB’s potential derivatives exposure to interest rates is around $46 trillion. I will elaborate on this below.

But first, one more graph related to interest rates:
_







_This graph shows the price of the 10yr Treasury bond futures contract going back to May 2014. Interestingly, the price of the 10yr moved abruptly higher after the Fed ended QE. This is the opposite of what many of us would have expected. It wasn’t until early February that 10yr bond price began to decline (yields move higher). As you can see on the right side of the graph above, the 10yr bond price plunged below the blue uptrend line. The 10yr bond price also crashed through its 200 day moving average – an ominous technical signal. Both of these events happened within the last week.

Again, I believe that this action in the bond market is pointing to the fact that the Fed is losing control of the markets. I also believe that the catalyst for this loss of control is a big derivatives accident of some sort in the last two weeks.

Another clear indication that something has melted down “behind the scenes” recently is an ominous market call by self-made hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, founder and CEO of Elliott Management. In his latest letter to investors, released the last week of May, he stated that the best trade in a generation is to short “long term claims on paper money.”

A savvy investor like Paul Singer would not make a public market call like that unless 1) he had already positioned his fund accordingly 2) he had some sort of insight about what was happening “behind the scenes” either first-hand or from insiders who were in a position to give him information and 3) he was 99% certain that his insight and information was correct. In other words, it highly likely Singer had already made huge position bets for his fund and his own money which would capitalize on a systemic disruption of some sort (Elliott Management was one of the hedge funds with which I dealt when I traded junk bonds in the 1990’s. I knew them to be methodical and always looking for inside information).

Finally, I believe that whatever type of financial explosion occurred is related to the sudden firing of Deutsche Bank’s co-CEOs, Anshu Jain and Jurgen Fitschen. Fitschen is the equivalent of corporate executive abortion. He’s under investigation for tax evasion and on trial for giving false testimony in a long-running legal battle related to the collapse of the Kirch media conglomerate, one of Germany’s biggest media empires. It’s incredulous to me that he wasn’t fired a long time ago. It tells us just how recklessly this bank is managed by the Board of Directors. It also suggests a grand failure by German bank regulators.

It’s the firing of Jain that caught my interest. In a management shake-up a little over two weeks ago, Jain was given more power by the Board and shareholders. So why was Jain suddenly and unexpectedly fired less than three weeks after having been given more control over the bank?

As I wrote yesterday, Jain’s raison d’etre was to build Deutsche Bank into the world’s largest derivatives dealer. On May 26, it was announced that Deutsche Bank had reached a settlement with the SEC for improperly valuing its its risk exposure to its Leveraged Super Senior trades book of business (credit derivatives). This in and of itself was not the cause of the Bank’s reversal on Jain. But I can guarantee that this is just the tip of the iceberg with regard to fraud and risk exposure connected to Deutsche Bank’s derivatives business under Jain’s stewardship. We found out in 2008 that bank CEOs and CFOs not only lie to each other and their employees, they also lie to regulators.

I referenced Deutsche Bank above in connection to big bank interest rate derivatives exposure. I believe that the high volatility in the global fixed income markets has triggered some kind of derivatives blow-up at Deutsche Bank. While the smoking gun points to some kind of interest rate-related derivatives melt-down, it could also have been related to Greece sovereign debt credit default swaps or energy-related derivatives.

While I’m fairly certain that all the evidence points to Deutsche Bank as the source of what I believe is a derivatives accident that has occurred in the last two weeks, don’t forget that the majority of banks and hedge funds globally are linked directly or indirectly through the “magic” of OTC derivatives and counter-party default risk. We saw this “natural” law of derivatives risk in action in 2008 and recently when a small German bank blew up from its exposure to an Austrian bank which choked to death of Greece-connected credit default swaps.

There’s other signals which I didn’t cover, like the fact that the S&P 500 is has dropped 2.5% in the last 10 trading days since hitting an all-time high May 21. In addition, the US dollar index has plunged 170 basis points in the last six trading days. This is a huge move for a currency in such a short time period. Having said that, regardless of which bank and what “flavor” of derivative may have blown up, I believe that something big and ****** melted down in global financial system during the last two weeks.

This could be the start of the big financial markets inferno that many of us have been expecting for quite some time.

My best advice for anyone who wants to protect themselves financially is to get as much money OUT of the system as you can. It’s up to you whether or not you convert your cash into physical gold and silver, but I think at this point only an idiot would leave his money in the system and denominated in paper dollars._

A Derivatives Bomb Exploded Within The Last Two Weeks | Investment Research Dynamics

Interesante análisis de lo ocurrido estas semanas anteriores...


----------



## Teofrasto (15 Jun 2015)

******* dijo:


> Ví a Niño.
> 
> Sin salirse se su guión determinista, no estuvo mal. Aunque en mi modesta opinión comete errores de bulto.
> 
> ...



Cuando SNB dice que el problema de España es más de ingreso que de gasto no le falta razón. Si se compara, en porcentaje sobre el pib el gasto público español, es inferior al de los países de nuestro entorno, por ejemplo pese a la fijación enfermiza con las pensiones, dedicamos menos que Francia, Alemania, Italia en % sobre el pib . Nuestro problema es que a pesar de tener unos tipos impositivos brutales, debido al fraude y la economía sumergida recaudados 10 puntos menos sobre el PIB en impuestos, que por ejemplo Italia, que tampoco debe ser un ejemplo de rigor fiscal. Si España recaudase en términos de % sobre el PIB lo mismo que Italia, no tendríamos deficit


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2015)

*It's time to die, motherfuckers
*


----------



## Lynx (15 Jun 2015)

Another clear indication that something has melted down “behind the scenes” recently is an ominous market call by self-made hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, founder and CEO of Elliott Management. In his latest letter to investors, released the last week of May, he stated that the best trade in a generation is to short “long term claims on paper money.”

A savvy investor like Paul Singer would not make a public market call like that unless 1) he had already positioned his fund accordingly 2) he had some sort of insight about what was happening “behind the scenes.



Finally, I believe that whatever type of financial explosion occurred is related to the sudden firing of Deutsche Bank’s co-CEOs, Anshu Jain and Jurgen Fitschen. Fitschen is the equivalent of corporate executive abortion. He’s under investigation for tax evasion and on trial for giving false testimony in a long-running legal battle related to the collapse of the Kirch media conglomerate, one of Germany’s biggest media empires. It’s incredulous to me that he wasn’t fired a long time ago. It tells us just how recklessly this bank is managed by the Board of Directors. It also suggests a grand failure by German bank regulators.

It’s the firing of Jain that caught my interest. In a management shake-up a little over two weeks ago, Jain was given more power by the Board and shareholders. So why was Jain suddenly and unexpectedly fired less than three weeks after having been given more control over the bank?

As I wrote yesterday, Jain’s raison d’etre was to build Deutsche Bank into the world’s largest derivatives dealer. On May 26, it was announced that Deutsche Bank had reached a settlement with the SEC for improperly valuing its its risk exposure to its Leveraged Super Senior trades book of business (credit derivatives).





Minutos FED: martes 16 - miércoles 17 de junio

ohhhh

---------- Post added 15-jun-2015 at 22:57 ----------

KirchGruppe (KirchGroup) was a German media group founded by Leo Kirch. The group collapsed in 2002 largely due to the debts associated with the purchase of sports rights for its television channels and the launch of pay-TV services.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirch_Group

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Kirch

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/15/b...4-headed-media-empire-that-went-bankrupt.html


Judge Guido Kotschy ruled that Deutsche Bank must pay damages - which could range from $157 million to *almost $2 billion* - to Kirch's heirs.

Deutsche Bank Loses Kirch Media Trial - Hollywood Reporter - The Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Jun 2015)

Amigo Bertok, como crees que va a acabar lo de Grecia?

Por cierto, si mal no recuerdo el 15 de julio es cuando empiezan las maniobras a gran escala en EEUU. A ver que pasa. Que dice tu amigo Alex Jones sobre lo de las maniobras?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 00:03 ----------

Por cierto, os recomiendo pasar por el hilo de Estrellero. Ya ha dado dos fechas clave. :

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 00:10 ----------

El que quiera ver las fechas que da Estrellero, mirad la pagina 55, comentario 547 de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=575457


----------



## Hearts (16 Jun 2015)

_Costas Lapavitsas diputado de Syriza en el Parlamento Griego y profesor de economía: _

*To beat austerity, Greece must break free from the euro, Costas Lapavitsas*

(Para vencer a la austeridad, Grecia debe romper con el euro,
Costas Lapavitsas)

*We are deluded to think we can achieve real change within the common currency. Syriza should be radical*

(Nos engañamos al pensar que podemos lograr un cambio real en la moneda común. Syriza debe ser radical)









The agreement signed between Greece and the EU after three weeks of lively negotiations is a compromise reached under economic duress. Its only merit for Greece is that it has kept the Syriza government alive and able to fight another day. That day is not far off. Greece will have to negotiate a long-term financing agreement in June, and has substantial debt repayments to make in July and August. In the coming four months the government will have to get its act together to negotiate those hurdles and implement its radical programme. The European left has a stake in Greek success, if it is to beat back the forces of austerity that are currently strangling the continent.

In February the Greek negotiating team fell into a trap of two parts. The first was the reliance of Greek banks on the European Central Bank for liquidity, without which they would stop functioning. Mario Draghi, president of the European Central Bank, ratcheted up the pressure by tightening the terms of liquidity provision. Worried by developments, depositors withdrew funds; towards the end of negotiations Greek banks were losing a billion euros of liquidity a day.

The second was the Greek state’s need for finance to service debts and pay wages. As negotiations proceeded, funds became tighter. The EU, led by Germany, cynically waited until the pressure on Greek banks had reached fever pitch. By the evening of Friday 20 February the Syriza government had to accept a deal or face chaotic financial conditions the following week, for which it was not prepared at all.

The resulting deal has extended the loan agreement, giving Greece four months of guaranteed finance, subject to regular review by the “institutions”, ie the European Commission, the ECB and the IMF. The country was forced to declare that it will meet all obligations to its creditors “fully and timely”.

Furthermore, it will aim to achieve “appropriate” primary surpluses; desist from unilateral actions that would “negatively impact fiscal targets”; and undertake “reforms” that run counter to Syriza pledges to lower taxes, raise the minimum wage, reverse privatisations, and relieve the humanitarian crisis.

In short, the Syriza government has paid a high price to remain alive. Things will be made even harder by the parlous state of the Greek economy. Growth in 2014 was a measly 0.7%, while GDP actually contracted during the last quarter. Industrial output fell by a further 3.8% in December, and even retail sales declined by 3.7%, despite Christmas. The most worrying indication, however, is the fall in prices by 2.8% in January. This is an economy in a deflationary spiral with little or no drive left to it. Against this background, insisting on austerity and primary balances is vindictive madness.

The coming four months will be a period of constant struggle for Syriza. There is little doubt that the government will face major difficulties in passing the April review conducted by the “institutions” to secure the release of much-needed funds. Indeed, so grave is the fiscal situation that events might unravel even faster. Tax income is collapsing, partly because the economy is frozen and partly because people are withholding payment in the expectation of relief from the extraordinary tax burden imposed over the last few years. The public purse will come under considerable strain already in March, when there are sizeable debt repayments to be made.

But even assuming that the government successfully navigates these straits, in June Greece will have to re-enter negotiations with the EU for a long-term financing agreement. The February trap is still very much there, and ready to be sprung again.

What should we as Syriza do and how could the left across Europe help? The most vital step is to realise that the strategy of hoping to achieve radical change within the institutional framework of the common currency has come to an end. The strategy has given us electoral success by promising to release the Greek people from austerity without having to endure a major falling-out with the eurozone. Unfortunately, events have shown beyond doubt that this is impossible, and it is time that we acknowledged reality.

For Syriza to avoid collapse or total surrender, we must be truly radical. Our strength lies exclusively in the tremendous popular support we still enjoy. The government should rapidly implement measures relieving working people from the tremendous pressures of the last few years: forbid house foreclosures, write off domestic debt, reconnect families to the electricity network, raise the minimum wage, stop privatisations. This is the programme we were elected on. Fiscal targets and monitoring by the “institutions” should take a back seat in our calculations, if we are to maintain our popular support.

At the same time, our government must approach the looming June negotiations with a very different frame of mind from February. The eurozone cannot be reformed and it will not become a “friendly” monetary union that supports working people. Greece must bring a full array of options to the table, and it must be prepared for extraordinary liquidity measures in the knowledge that all eventualities could be managed, if its people were ready. After all, the EU has already wrought disaster on the country.

Syriza could gain succour from the European left, but only if the left shakes off its own illusions and begins to propose sensible policies that might at last rid Europe of the absurdity that the common currency has become. There might then be a chance of properly lifting austerity across the continent. Time is indeed very short for all of us.


To beat austerity, Greece must break free from the euro | Costas Lapavitsas | Comment is free | The Guardian
.
.

Más de lo mismo en la revista alemana COMPACT:








*Syriza sollte radikal sein. (Syriza debe ser radical)
*
6. JUNI 2015

Costas Lapavitsas ist Parlamentsabgeordneter der Syriza Partei („Koalition der Radikalen Linken“) und Professor der Ökonomie an der Schule für Orient- und Afrikastudien.


Artículo completo: https://www.compact-online.de/syriza-sollte-radikal-sein/ 
.
.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, como crees que va a acabar lo de Grecia?
> 
> Por cierto, si mal no recuerdo el 15 de julio es cuando empiezan las maniobras a gran escala en EEUU. A ver que pasa. Que dice tu amigo Alex Jones sobre lo de las maniobras?
> 
> ...



Ni soy bertok ni astrólogo, pero que nadie dude de que el lobo esta vez viene de verdad para España. Rajoy ya está dejando caer que puede adelantar elecciones para dentro de 3 meses. ::


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Jun 2015)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Cuando SNB dice que el problema de España es más de ingreso que de gasto no le falta razón. Si se compara, en porcentaje sobre el pib el gasto público español, es inferior al de los países de nuestro entorno, por ejemplo pese a la fijación enfermiza con las pensiones, dedicamos menos que Francia, Alemania, Italia en % sobre el pib . Nuestro problema es que a pesar de tener unos tipos impositivos brutales, debido al fraude y la economía sumergida recaudados 10 puntos menos sobre el PIB en impuestos, que por ejemplo Italia, que tampoco debe ser un ejemplo de rigor fiscal. Si España recaudase en términos de % sobre el PIB lo mismo que Italia, no tendríamos deficit



:no::no::no:

El déficit español es estructural. Sin negar que en España los grandes capitales, las grandes del IBEX, las castas y para castas con sus SICAV's, NO PAGAN APENAS IMPUESTOS (lo de las sicavs es una cosa que produce sonrojo...y asco), es también muy cierto que el gasto que conlleva la colosal estructura administrativa del estado es a todas luces insostenible.

Tal es así que se tuvieron que construir 800.000 viviendas al año para que nuestras cuentas estuvieran equilibradas...cosa que no volverá a ocurrir, en mi modesta opinión, JAMÁS...hispanistán como conjunto tiene los años contados.

Ahí tiene Vd. el desfase entre decifit según criterio de protocolo excesivo, y deuda real de la administración, cuya diferencia "digivoluciona" año por año en progresión aritmética...toda la mierda posible bajo la alfombra...y eso que cerraron contabilidad a uno de octubre¡¡¡

Ni siquiera el PIB es real, probablemente mucho mas bajo ...con lo cual los porcentajes de déficit y de deuda total se dispararían...

En España no se recaudan impuestos porque el grueso de los cotizantes ganan una puta mierda.

El que los grandes capitales no paguen pasaba antes y pasa ahora...luego no me vale. Y está por ver que ocurriría si se les empieza a apretar las clavijas a estos delincuentes con corbata y maletín. Habiendo paraisos fiscales bien cerca...

Lo que se ha hundido es el mercado laboral, ese es el problema mas inmediato y acuciante...el peso de las malas decisiones ha recaido sobre las espaldas del ciudadano común y corriente.
El rebaño está flaco y no da mas leche. Ya pueden ordeñar lo que quieran...solo conseguiran el efecto contrario al deseado.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 09:45 ----------

Creo incluso que el profesor Niño, acertadamente, sugirió que intentar sacar a flote toda esa economía sumergida podría conseguir un efecto perverso, o sea, que si es sumergida es porque si todas esas actividades tuvieran que pagar impuestos, DEJARÍAN DE SER RENTABLES ...lo cual agravaría la situación de una gran parte de la ciudadanía que depende de ese tipo de "soluciones" para salir adelante.

Creo que el dice que simplemente: desaparecería. Pero sin conseguirse ningún efecto beneficioso. Mas bien al contrario.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 09:47 ----------

Otra cosa bien distinta es ser mas estricto, fiscalmente, con las grandes del IBEX...

Cosa altamente improbable de que ocurra alguna vez...pues los consejos de administración están formados por los mismos políticos que tuvieron en su mano decisiones importantes y siempre siempre trabajaron para esas mismas compañias vía trafico de favores e influencias...


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2015)

El tema de Grecia se precipita. Estaba cantado solamente tienen una opción de salir adelante estando fuera del euro.

Suerte para ellos.

En España empieza ahora la fiesta íbamos directos hacia un catacrack histórico


----------



## Almu77 (16 Jun 2015)

Madre mía es que con este hilo me pongo histérica. En serio, ¿qué puede hacer una persona de a pie para poner a salvo sus ahorros en este país?. LLevo años viendo cómo se acerca el final y estoy como un conejillo a punto de ser atropellado, aterrado pero inmóvil


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2015)

La salida del euro de Grecia lleva asociado su default? un reset? la deuda dejará de existir?

No sé creo que es demasiado madmaxista para ser verdad

La opción de que cara a los medios se joda más a la población para ejemplarizar otros países es la que creo que veremos, corralitos?, inflación?, inseguridad, alborotos de false flag?


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2015)

El miedo te tiene que activar y ponerte en modo alerta pero nunca paralizarte.

El paria va a ser el pechopalomo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2015)

p_pin dijo:


> La salida del euro de Grecia lleva asociado su default? un reset? la deuda dejará de existir?
> 
> No sé creo que es demasiado madmaxista para ser verdad
> 
> La opción de que cara a los medios se joda más a la población para ejemplarizar otros países es la que creo que veremos, corralitos?, inflación?, inseguridad, alborotos de false flag?



Hola

El corral es seguro, aunque le cambien el nombre.

De la hiperinflación está en el aire si aplican la prohibición del dinero en efectivo SOLO se podrá comprar de lo que se disponga de permiso para adquirirlo.

La inseguridad seguro también y vendrá de la mano del mercado negro. 

Alborotos y false flag de calle y para todo.

Yo también estoy hasta las narices que te tengan haciendo el comando para tu vida normal.


----------



## Lynx (16 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> Another clear indication that something has melted down “behind the scenes” recently is an ominous market call by self-made hedge fund billionaire Paul Singer, founder and CEO of Elliott Management. In his latest letter to investors, released the last week of May, he stated that the best trade in a generation is to short “long term claims on paper money.”
> 
> A savvy investor like Paul Singer would not make a public market call like that unless 1) he had already positioned his fund accordingly 2) he had some sort of insight about what was happening “behind the scenes.
> 
> ...



The Fall of Leo Kirch - Businessweek - Bloomberg
The Fall of Leo Kirch - Businessweek
Mar 10, 2002 ... 
He was encouraging HVB to help finance Munich media mogul *Leo Kirch's acquisition of Formula One broadcasting right*.


[IMG[http://images.eldiario.es/cv/Barbera-Ecclestone-Francisco-Formula-Valencia_EDIIMA20141113_0095_13.jpg[/IMG]

*pero esta de mayo de 2004, cuando preparaban los dos el macropelotazo valenciano, fijo que no la habeis visto nunca *


----------



## Suculum (16 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> Madre mía es que con este hilo me pongo histérica. En serio, ¿qué puede hacer una persona de a pie para poner a salvo sus ahorros en este país?. *LLevo años viendo cómo se acerca el final y estoy como un conejillo a punto de ser atropellado, aterrado pero inmóvil*



Vas a pensar que es que la he tomado contigo pero cada vez que te leo .... ::
Lo tuyo es un problema psicológico y deberías ponerte a trabajar en ello porque me parece bastante serio. Es alucinante que una persona con una situación de enorme solvencia como la tuya se encuentre "aterrada".
Hijademivida, y la gente que ha perdido su casa, su trabajo, que encima tiene hijos ??? 
Tu estás enferma, chata. Tienes literalmente *incapacidad para ser feliz*, independientemente de cuales sean tus circunstancias externas. Háztelo mirar, de verdad te lo digo


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Jun 2015)

Que no cunda el pánico, por favor.

Si yo tuviera cientos de miles de euros, salud y capacidad de moverme, me iría mañana mismo a algún pueblo mediterráneo cerca de alguna ciudad grande. Buen clima, vida barata y a ver el madmax desde la barrera. 

La vida es mucho más sencilla. Es nuestra cabeza la que nos lo complica todo, joder.


----------



## Modus (16 Jun 2015)

trankis, que no cunada el panico

estamos creciendo de forma imparapla


----------



## Almu77 (16 Jun 2015)

Suculum dijo:


> Vas a pensar que es que la he tomado contigo pero cada vez que te leo .... ::
> Lo tuyo es un problema psicológico y deberías ponerte a trabajar en ello porque me parece bastante serio. Es alucinante que una persona con una situación de enorme solvencia como la tuya se encuentre "aterrada".
> Hijademivida, y la gente que ha perdido su casa, su trabajo, que encima tiene hijos ???
> Tu estás enferma, chata. Tienes literalmente *incapacidad para ser feliz*, independientemente de cuales sean tus circunstancias externas. Háztelo mirar, de verdad te lo digo



A ver, voy a intentar razonar contigo por última vez.

No me preocupo por mi situación actual, me preocupo por mi situación económica en el FUTURO. Tengo ahorros para vivir de forma austera, tal y como me gusta, hasta que me muera. Pero si mis ahorros desaparecen por un corralito, mi situación pasa a ser la de una desempleada en un país con un 25% de paro estructural.

Y en mi caso tengo casa pagada en el término de Nerja, es decir en el mediterráneo del que tanto habla el estimado Defensor de la Alegría. Pero de ella no puedo comer más que las cuatro hortalizas y frutas que me da la finca.

Soy una persona austera de gustos sencillos, no aspiro a mayor bienestar material, tan sólo a no perder el colchón que me mantiene a flote. Me considero una privilegiada no sólo en relación a otros compatriotas sino, sobre todo, a la mayor parte de una humanidad que vive en su mayoría en condiciones muy duras.

Espero haberme hecho entender algo mejor


----------



## El Promotor (16 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> Madre mía es que con este hilo me pongo histérica. En serio, ¿qué puede hacer una persona de a pie para poner a salvo sus ahorros en este país?. LLevo años viendo cómo se acerca el final y estoy como un conejillo a punto de ser atropellado, aterrado pero inmóvil



Eso le pasa por tomarse en serio a los falsos profetas del hundimiento y su séquito de amargados que pululan por el foro.

La realidad es que la recuperación se acelera por momentos...

*SUPERNEP: Guindos confirma que la economía del Reino de España crece entre el 3,5% y el 4% en el primer semestre*

Ahí les dejo, en tinieblas y sufriendo por placer. 

Como los buenos masoquistas que son.


----------



## pir (16 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, por favor.
> 
> Si yo tuviera cientos de miles de euros, salud y capacidad de moverme, me iría mañana mismo a algún pueblo mediterráneo cerca de alguna ciudad grande. Buen clima, vida barata y a ver el madmax desde la barrera.
> 
> La vida es mucho más sencilla. Es nuestra cabeza la que nos lo complica todo, joder.



¿Qué no cunda qué...? ¿qué no cunda el pánico?::

Pero si en este pasado fin de semana ya han sido varios foreros que han pronosticado que al Euro le quedan dos telediarios. Algunos pronostican que hay de plazo 1 ó 2 años, luego la cosa se liará.

¿Fin del Euro o fin del Euro para España?

Si este tema es cierto sería la noticia anticipada más importante que se ha leído en la historia de burbuja.info.

¿Cuál es ese pueblo del Mediterráneo cerca de ciudad grande que te gusta? Porque yo de lo que conozco y me cuentan, las zonas del Mediterráneo español cada vez se están echando más a perder.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (16 Jun 2015)

Dejad de guardar papelitos y pasaos al prepping, en USA llevan décadas y aquí se empieza ahora. Ni el papel, ni los bits, ni el oro ni la plata se pueden comer.

La mayoría de la gente no tiene tierra que trabajar.

Aunque la tuviera no sabría como hacerlo para producir comida.

Aunque la tuviera y supiera cómo trabajarla, no sabría defenderla. Me he leído el libro que posteé aquí el otro día y alguno se ve que tiene las cosas claras de cojones. Recomendado.

PREPARADOS. Una guÃ­a para tiempos difÃ­ciles: Amazon.es: Mario PÃ©rez Rodriguez, Cultural Norte: Libros


----------



## Lynx (16 Jun 2015)

an0nimo dijo:


> ¿que no cunda el pánico? Según las estadísticas de nombres creo que nos toca ::
> 
> Impagos de España:






Lynx dijo:


> The Fall of Leo Kirch - Businessweek - Bloomberg
> The Fall of Leo Kirch - Businessweek
> Mar 10, 2002 ...
> He was encouraging HVB to help finance Munich media mogul *Leo Kirch's acquisition of Formula One broadcasting right*.
> ...





Opinemos amablemente.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 15:04 ----------




Almu77 dijo:


> A ver, voy a intentar razonar contigo por última vez.
> 
> No me preocupo por mi situación actual, me preocupo por mi situación económica en el FUTURO. Tengo ahorros para vivir de forma austera, tal y como me gusta, hasta que me muera. Pero si mis ahorros desaparecen por un corralito, mi situación pasa a ser la de una desempleada en un país con un 25% de paro estructural.
> 
> ...



¿A qué llamas condiciones "muy duras"?
Los algarrobos alimentaban personas y animales en las guerras y posguerras, pero ahora tener un algarrobo o dos es una mina. Y donde hay naranjos, no por la pulpa sino por la cáscara (pectina, por eso Sanchís-Lapuerta-Bárcenas se dedicaron a la agrocultuar intensiva de estos productos como socios CCola para mantener un mercado y un consumo que hace treinta años dejó de ser estacional).
Los *laboratorios farmacéuticos* la compran en la oscuridad, en total secreto. Por algo será que la pagan "a precio de oro" (sic, revelado por un propietario) a los que tienen un arbolito o dos de éstos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jun 2015)

españa profunda dijo:


> joer, y no metes en el top a *the road*? a mi solo recordarla me da escalofrios.



Buena, muy buena. Y otra distopía muy interesante: "Hijos de los hombres"

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 16:48 ----------




Suculum dijo:


> Vas a pensar que es que la he tomado contigo pero cada vez que te leo .... ::
> Lo tuyo es un problema psicológico y deberías ponerte a trabajar en ello porque me parece bastante serio. Es alucinante que una persona con una situación de enorme solvencia como la tuya se encuentre "aterrada".
> Hijademivida, y la gente que ha perdido su casa, su trabajo, que encima tiene hijos ???
> Tu estás enferma, chata. Tienes literalmente *incapacidad para ser feliz*, independientemente de cuales sean tus circunstancias externas. Háztelo mirar, de verdad te lo digo



Creo que eres ciertamente injusto con ella, si realmente crees que está enferma, crees que tus formas son las mas correctas?

De todas formas yo creo que es normal que quien mas tenga mas miedo tenga a perderlo, especialmente si le ha caido del cielo y no tiene una fuente constante de ingresos, por lo que precisamente por "nueva rica" menos sabe qué hacer con su capital.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Ni soy bertok ni astrólogo, pero que nadie dude de que el lobo esta vez viene de verdad para España. Rajoy ya está dejando caer que puede adelantar elecciones para dentro de 3 meses. ::



Amen hermano. 
Bertok es mi pastor, nada me falta. 
Foro Burbuja nos ha preparado bien para lo que viene. Es lo que tiene morir cienes de veces cada semana. 

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 16:03 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> La salida del euro de Grecia lleva asociado su default? un reset? la deuda dejará de existir?
> 
> No sé creo que es demasiado madmaxista para ser verdad
> 
> La opción de que cara a los medios se joda más a la población para ejemplarizar otros países es la que creo que veremos, corralitos?, inflación?, inseguridad, alborotos de false flag?



La deuda son los padres.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 16:05 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El miedo te tiene que activar y ponerte en modo alerta pero nunca paralizarte.
> 
> El paria va a ser el pechopalomo



Pero el pechopalomo podra dormir en su Cayenne.


----------



## martillohidraulico (16 Jun 2015)

hay que hacer un subforo madmarxista ya para que os metais todos los amigos del fin del mundo juntitos a meteros miedo mutuamente

menuda manera mas fantastica de vivir la poca vida que la providencia os ha dado... en fin, tiene que haber de todo en este mundo


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> trankis, que no cunada el panico
> 
> estamos creciendo de forma imparapla



Y los pisos se los quitan de las manos a los promotores.


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buena, muy buena. Y otra distopía muy interesante: "Hijos de los hombres"





A mi la parte inicial de la peli "Hijos de los hombres" es en la que he visto mejor reflejada lo que puede ser un futuro pre-madmaxista...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Jun 2015)

No va a haber ningún mad-max. Lo que sí va a haber, porque ya ha empezado, es un deterioro de las condiciones laborales y sociales que irá en aumento mientras la gente trague. El día que metan mano a funcionarios y _pensionistas gold_, y ese día llegará, se calentará el ambiente de verdad, especialmente en las grandes ciudades que es donde suelen vivir. Tiempos interesantes, pardiez.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 20:35 ----------




pir dijo:


> ¿Cuál es ese pueblo del Mediterráneo cerca de ciudad grande que te gusta? Porque yo de lo que conozco y me cuentan, las zonas del Mediterráneo español cada vez se están echando más a perder.



No creo que Madrid o Barcelona estén menos echadas a perder que Valencia, por ejemplo. Desgraciadamente, la pobreza va ganando terreno a pasos agigantados en todo el país. Las más 'ricas' son las que más tienen que perder.


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2015)

Joder la que habéis liado en el jilo ::::::

Es momento de mantener la calma, de no preocuparse y sí de ocuparse.

Quién no tenga los deberes hechos, podrá salir a la calle libremente y abrazar a su nuevo amo.

Seguirá saliendo el sol, tan sólo es dinero y trabajo lo que está en juego.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Jun 2015)

Oye Bertok, me da a mi que al final llegaran a algún tipo de acuerdo con Grecia. Es mi apuesta. Cual es la tuya?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 20:56 ----------

Y a los que puedan estar preocupados: les diría que a mi entender, no creo que este hilo naciera porque el creador del mismo, Bertok, pensase que fuese a llegar el apocalipsis. Creo que debe ser entendido mas bien como unas simples recomendaciones para poder vivir un poco al margen del sistema. Para aprender a valernos por nosotros mismos.


----------



## pir (16 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> No va a haber ningún mad-max. Lo que sí va a haber, porque ya ha empezado, es un deterioro de las condiciones laborales y sociales que irá en aumento mientras la gente trague. El día que metan mano a funcionarios y _pensionistas gold_, y ese día llegará, se calentará el ambiente de verdad, especialmente en las grandes ciudades que es donde suelen vivir. Tiempos interesantes, pardiez.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 20:35 ----------
> 
> ...



No están al lado de una ciudad grande. ¿Te valen para vivir tranquilamente en la provincia de Alicante... Altea o Alfaz del Pi?


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Oye Bertok, me da a mi que al final llegaran a algún tipo de acuerdo con Grecia. Es mi apuesta. Cual es la tuya?
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 20:56 ----------
> 
> Y a los que puedan estar preocupados: les diría que a mi entender, no creo que este hilo naciera porque el creador del mismo, Bertok, pensase que fuese a llegar el apocalipsis. Creo que debe ser entendido mas bien como unas simples recomendaciones para poder vivir un poco al margen del sistema. Para aprender a valernos por nosotros mismos.



Lo que está ocurriendo ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones: es un proceso de redistribución de la riqueza y de los roles en la pirámide social.

El futuro es el México, Colombia y Brasil de los 80s y 90s. Recomendable leer para saber qué pasaba allí en esos años.

Cada uno que juzque si eso es su mad max o no.


----------



## martillohidraulico (16 Jun 2015)

Joder bertok, es increible, poquito a poco, reflote diario a reflote diario, has ido creando un grupo de seguidores del fin del mundo bastante respetable, he de recoñocer que me ha sorprendido, se empieza asi y se acaba montando un rancho en Waco 

Al final todo tiene que ver con el miedo, ese miedo que os impulsa a retroalimentaros mutuamente. Lo entiendo como miedo al cambio o el miedo a la muerte, una vez que se asimila y se comprende que la vida no es sino un estado efimero entre nuestro estado natural, la muerte, todo es mucho mas sencillo y llevadero. La nada nos espera a todos al final de este corto camino, muchos foreros que me leen de hecho por simple estadistica no estaran por aqui dentro de poco, o yo mismo, es ley de vida, es la vida porque la vida es tambien muerte y por ello no hay que vivir pensando en el mañana tanto porque mañana puede ser tu ultimo dia. La mayoria de la gente no comprende esto hasta que se les muere de un dia para otro un colega de una manera gilipollesca.

Entiendeme, apredender y prepararse para algunas cosas no es malo. Tus practicas en el club de tiro, tus conocimientos practicos, tu capacidad de adaptarte, .. todo suma.

ahora bien, ponerse un avatar tenebroso e ir hablando como si fueras David Koresh en este foro de tarados puede tener efectos perniciosos y no quiero personalizar mi comentario pero ahi fuera Bertok, hay gente muy sugestionable a la que tal vez estes jodiendo la vida y llevandola a un problema grave. Tu sabras lo que buscas con esta pose pero procura tener presente que tal vez estes jodiendole la vida a pobres personas que no tienen las entendederas debidamente amuebladas. Eso es exclusivamente tu responsabilidad.


----------



## pir (16 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que está ocurriendo ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones: es un proceso de redistribución de la riqueza y de los roles en la pirámide social.
> 
> El futuro es el México, Colombia y Brasil de los 80s y 90s. Recomendable leer para saber qué pasaba allí en esos años.
> 
> Cada uno que juzque si eso es su mad max o no.



Hace años SNB hablaba de la mexicanización de España... ¿Cuánto tiempo queda para que ocurra? ¿5-10 años?

¿En la Grecia actual en qué punto están ahora, han llegado a la mexicanización-colombianización o aún no?


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2015)

En este hilo lo que se ha pretendido siempre es llevar una vida ordenada en cuanto a no deudas, wannabismo, .... 

También a valorar lo único que tenemos en este vida que es la familia / amigos y el tiempo.

Poco más mad maxista hay que atrincherarse en inversiones metaleras y no voy por ahí. De hecho siempre he escrito que no lo comparto.

Muchos videos y potcasts con una visión alternativa, fuera de la carrera de la rata en la que viven ahogados la mayoría de la población occidental. Links a las biblias de Pete y Jackob. Todo 100% accesible en internet.

A partir de ahí, cada cual que ejerza su responsabilidad sobre la vida que quiere o puede llevar.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Jun 2015)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold Bullion Worth $1 Billion To Be
> Texas va a repatriar su oro custodiado por la Fed.
> 
> Interesante movimiento que indica que la desconfianza dentro de las elites es maxima. No solo las elites perifericas repatrian sus reservas, tambien dentro de la propia elite usana hay tensiones secesionistas y cada cual intenta salvarse del colapso monetario venidero.
> ...



Oído, cocina.


----------



## Hugrakkir (18 Jun 2015)

Radiografía del nuevo PIB: la prostitución aportará más riqueza que la educación y el petróleo

Leer más: Radiografía del nuevo PIB: la prostitución aportará más riqueza que la educación y el petróleo - Bolsamania.com 
Radiografía del nuevo PIB: la prostitución aportará más riqueza que la educación y el petróleo - Bolsamania.com


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2015)

Este finde es importante.

Varoucracker

[youtube]wsqKH_VIrng[/youtube]


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Jun 2015)

Enlazo con el hilo de autosuficiencia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes-41.html

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Enlazo con el hilo de autosuficiencia.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes-41.html
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Uno de los mejores hilos del foro.

Se enseñará en los colegios de la resistencia.


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En este hilo lo que se ha pretendido siempre es llevar una vida ordenada en cuanto a no deudas, wannabismo, ....
> 
> También a valorar lo único que tenemos en este vida que es la familia / amigos y el tiempo.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces me podría decir otra alternativa para preservar los ahorros?

No es que sea un madmaxista, pero lo trabajado y cobrado después de impuestos jode perderlo por unos irresponsables, además se tiene el derecho a proteger lo ganado limpiamente con el trabajo, ¿o no?

Si yo decido no gastar lo que gano debo tener garantías de que ese poder adquisitivo no lo perderé por no consumirlo ahora y reservarlo para mañana


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ¿Entonces me podría decir otra alternativa para preservar los ahorros?
> 
> No es que sea un madmaxista, pero lo trabajado y cobrado después de impuestos jode perderlo por unos irresponsables, además se tiene el derecho a proteger lo ganado limpiamente con el trabajo, ¿o no?
> 
> Si yo decido no gastar lo que gano debo tener garantías de que ese poder adquisitivo no lo perderé por no consumirlo ahora y reservarlo para mañana



Pete recomienda un mix entre Real Estate y mercados.

En España el Real Estate está muerto por décadas y gravemente penado por el establisment.

Lo mejor es replicar índices (siempre suben) y no acciones (terminan muriendo). Y entrar en picos de mercado o PERs > 16 es sinónimo e pérdida de poder adquisitivo.

Los metales los follan cuando quieren, es el enemigo de su FIAT. Tienen a los bancos de inversión gusanos empleándose a fondo contra los metales.


----------



## Lynx (19 Jun 2015)

Hugrakkir dijo:


> Radiografía del nuevo PIB: la prostitución aportará más riqueza que la educación y el petróleo - Bolsamania.com




_

Too often people want to reduce an issue to a few ‘measurements’ and numbers, and subsequently find the solution by increasing or decreasing another number. A tax, a subsidy, etc. This seems very rational, but often risks being over simplistic and missing the point. In the Netherlands one of our politicians started a discussion on what he calls ‘economism’, also a word that risks being misunderstood. But it is this same issue: too often we misdiagnose problems if we insist on describing the situation with a few standard metrics and numbers. And then we take the wrong measures because we think the solution has to move one of those metrics and numbers in the right direction. And all to often, that is shortsighted. Hitting the screw with a hammer. Because you’ve got a hammer.

.. I hope people try to understand what Yanis means with ‘parametric’. He has a point.
_

Dean Plassaras, 19 de Junio 2015


----------



## Refinanciado (19 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Pete recomienda un mix entre Real Estate y mercados.
> 
> En España el Real Estate está muerto por décadas y gravemente penado por el establisment.
> 
> ...



No me vale "Real State" viene de "Estado Real" de España, quiere decir que no es tuyo sino del Estado, ¿Qué evitaría que un día te dupliquen los impuestos por tener una propiedad? y eso siendo generosos, porque pechopalomos con poder abundan.

Tampoco replicar índices, las anotaciones electrónicas te restan privacidad y no eres poseedor de ellas, en cualquier momento puedes ser vícitma de una quita o impuestos brutales sin capacidad de defender lo tuyo.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2015)

Refinanciado dijo:


> No me vale "Real State" viene de "Estado Real" de España, quiere decir que no es tuyo sino del Estado, ¿Qué evitaría que un día te dupliquen los impuestos por tener una propiedad? y eso siendo generosos, porque pechopalomos con poder abundan.
> 
> Tampoco replicar índices, las anotaciones electrónicas te restan privacidad y no eres poseedor de ellas, en cualquier momento puedes ser vícitma de una quita o impuestos brutales sin capacidad de defender lo tuyo.



El Real Estate no tiene futuro en España.

Replicar índices es comportarse cual hiena que persigue a la manada. Lo veo lo que más inteligente.

Fuera de todo esto sólo quedan los metales y la agricultura. En una sociedad dominada por el capital, no le veo futuro al menos para el pequeño prófugo del matrix.


----------



## efecto_dragui (20 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El Real Estate no tiene futuro en España.
> 
> Replicar índices es comportarse cual hiena que persigue a la manada. Lo veo lo que más inteligente.
> 
> Fuera de todo esto sólo quedan los metales y la agricultura. En una sociedad dominada por el capital, no le veo futuro al menos para el pequeño prófugo del matrix.



En una sociedad dominada por el capital, hay que tener precisamente capital! Y comprando acciones accedes a una parte de el...

El Real state esta RIP para decadas, al menos en España.

Farmland si, sobretodo en Spain, que casi lo regalan en los pueblos del pirineo...

Y en los metales preciosos es donde esta la verdadera lucha del mal contra el bien, veremos quien gana. Aunque la historia nos demuestra que la inquina acaba casi siempre ganando la partida...:


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Uno de los mejores hilos del foro.
> 
> Se enseñará en los colegios de la resistencia.



Me sonrojo.

Gracias.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2015)

Las cartas están echadas.

Que escuche quién quiera oir.

[YOUTUBE]jH5Yv7iwfhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lynx (21 Jun 2015)

En 2015 hay once monedas de la Unión Europea, siendo la principal el euro...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Currencies_of_the_European_Union


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2015)

Lo pongo en el hilo bunker para que no se pierda

[YOUTUBE]1KSmcUyAZwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Jun 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> En 2015 hay once monedas de la Unión Europea, siendo la principal el euro...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Currencies_of_the_European_Union



¿Los estonios se metieron en 2015 ya viéndose claramente todos los problemas que está dando el euro? ienso:


----------



## juanfer (21 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> ¿Los estonios se metieron en 2015 ya viéndose claramente todos los problemas que está dando el euro? ienso:



Meterse en el euro no es un problema si no te endeudas a 7 generaciones.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (21 Jun 2015)

juanfer dijo:


> Meterse en el euro no es un problema si no te endeudas a 7 generaciones.



¿Y compartir moneda y banco central con países que se están endeudando a 7 generaciones? ienso:


----------



## juanfer (21 Jun 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> ¿Y compartir moneda y banco central con países que se están endeudando a 7 generaciones? ienso:



Con la QE europea cada banco central de cada pais asumira su riesgo, y toda la deuda se le endosara a cada pais. 

Estar en una moneda dura tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Jun 2015)

Pero qué pandilla más entrañable de cantamañanas montándose películas frecuenta este hilo.

Aquí tienen otra dosis de realidad...

*El PIB se acelera, y sube a cifras cercanas al 4% hasta Junio*


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2015)

cucaracha, abstente de profanar el búnker de la libertad burbujista.

no eres bienvenido


----------



## Clouda (24 Jun 2015)

Bertok, las cucarachas son las que tienes tu en los latunes caducados que tienes en tu casa, Game Over y a fastidiarse y seguir remando.

El Promotor es mi pastor, con el nada me falta.


----------



## ronanoir (24 Jun 2015)

Ni puñetero caso Bertok, este hilo escuece a los CM; de ahí sus payasadas y argumentos de patio de colegio. 

Mucho ánimo. Hilos como este dan sentido a un foro cada vez más enmierdado.

Buen trabajo! :bla::bla:


----------



## Los últimos españoles (24 Jun 2015)

Para sanidad o educación no hay dinero, pero para community managers parece que sobra...


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (24 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> cucaracha, abstente de profanar el búnker de la libertad burbujista.
> 
> no eres bienvenido



Joder. Te están trolleando el hilo como quieren.


----------



## Leunam (26 Jun 2015)

Each time you give a machine a job to do you can do yourself, you give away a part of yourself to the machine. That's not practical. If you drive instead of walk, if you use a calculator instead of your mind, you have disabled a portion of yourself. On the other hand, every time you remove a technology from your life, you discover a gift. 
Bill Henderson, from Minutes of the Lead Pencil Club.


----------



## elpatatero (26 Jun 2015)

Pillo bunker antiyihadista.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Modus (26 Jun 2015)

hilos como este son los que dan nivelazo y conocimento

todos hemos aprendido aqui sobre derribados financieros y todo eso


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (27 Jun 2015)

Reflote y tal.  Va por ti Bertok. Y por todos los burbujarras de bien.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2015)

[youtube]w6a0um3mawu[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2015)

*España será el Big One. Queda entre 1 y 2 años*

Pablo Iglesias denuncia una operación de "terrorismo financiero" contra Grecia
El secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, *denunció este sábado la "intervención directa" del FMI en la negociación entre Europa y Grecia que, "con el apoyo" de los gobiernos alemán y español, ha llevado a cabo una "operación mafiosa de terrorismo financiero" contra el Ejecutivo presidido por Alexis Tsipras.*

En su intervención inicial en el Consejo Ciudadano Estatal del partido, Iglesias lamentó que el FMI haya echado por tierra el principio de acuerdo que el Gobierno griego había alcanzado el pasado lunes con las instituciones europeas y que era "un acuerdo viable", en el que el Ejecutivo heleno "cedía muchas cosas, pero al mismo tiempo mantenía medidas fundamentales de su programa".

Sin embargo, el FMI, "apoyado por Angela Merkel y por el Gobierno español, le están diciendo que no" al acuerdo, instando a Tsipras a que "recorte pensiones y suba el IVA a la electricidad o a la leche".

*"Es un ataque contra la soberanía griega y una operación mafiosa de terrorismo financiero contra un gobierno elegido democráticamente", dijo Iglesias, quien defendió que el Ejecutivo griego había mostrado su "mejor disposición para el acuerdo"*. "Ahora, nuestro amigo Tsipras ha decidido convocar un referéndum sobre este documento" propuesto por el FMI, que es de "firma o muerte".


----------



## Modus (27 Jun 2015)

el futuro es dracmático ::::



Spoiler



de dracma, 
he estado fino, eh?


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2015)

*Varoufakis a la BBC: Consideramos controles de capital esta noche y bancos cerrados mañana*

Otro corralito en Europa y van ....

Llegará el momento en España ...... lo dejan para el prime time.

Haciendo memoria se han ido derribando todos los tabúes del establishment: no hay crisis, no hay rescate, no ha corralito ..... no hay salida del euro.

Cada palo tendrá que aguantar su vela.


----------



## sokaris (28 Jun 2015)

Estaría bien conocer que deberíamos hacer, la gente de apie ,las que tenemos nómina en un banco , para esquivar un corralito ... 

Ideas ?


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (28 Jun 2015)

Bertok, pues yo veo las terrazas llenas.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Jun 2015)

sokaris dijo:


> Estaría bien conocer que deberíamos hacer, la gente de apie ,las que tenemos nómina en un banco , para esquivar un corralito ...
> 
> Ideas ?



Huir de España.


----------



## sokaris (28 Jun 2015)

Si no puedes huir??? 

Que hacer con lo poco que tenemos en el banco.... ?

Convertirlo a U$D y al colchón ?


----------



## Almu77 (28 Jun 2015)

Llevo ya tiempo muy preocupada pero lo de este fin de semana está siendo de espanto. En serio, ¿ qué puede hacer una ciudadana de a pie para salvaguardar sus ahorros?

Estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta en Francia para, a la más mínima mandar todo el dinero para allá. ¿ Qué os parece?


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2015)

Almu77 dijo:


> Llevo ya tiempo muy preocupada pero lo de este fin de semana está siendo de espanto. En serio, ¿ qué puede hacer una ciudadana de a pie para salvaguardar sus ahorros?
> 
> Estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta en Francia para, a la más mínima mandar todo el dinero para allá. ¿ Qué os parece?



Lo primero mantener la calma y estudiar muy bien lo que acontece en Grecia.

Cuentas en el extranjero, no olvides declararlas y ser transparente o te meten un puro.


----------



## pir (28 Jun 2015)

sokaris dijo:


> Si no puedes huir???
> 
> Que hacer con lo poco que tenemos en el banco.... ?
> 
> Convertirlo a U$D y al colchón ?



Bancolchón en euros servirá siempre y cuando en España se siga con la moneda Euro. 

A nivel de ciudadano normal y corriente, que yo lo soy, tampoco lo veo nada-nada-nada claro. Si se lía gorda el dinero puede volar de nuestras manos:fiufiu:

Habrá quienes hasta se compren una vivienda en el pueblo para tener algo tangible:fiufiu::rolleye:::


----------



## transportesfulgencio (28 Jun 2015)

Parece ser que ya han anunciado que seguirán ayudando a la banca griega.
Por cierto,después de 6 años leyendo el foro, este es mi primer post.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2015)

Lo copio aquí, testigo de como se gastan en el mundo de los dineros.

Los griegos han afrentado al Sanedrín del Capitalismo Globalista.

Suerte por su patriotismo, agallas y dignidad

As it happened – Yanis Varoufakis’ intervention during the 27th June 2015 Eurogroup Meeting | Yanis Varoufakis

Colegas, 

En nuestra última reunión (25 de junio) las instituciones presentaron su oferta final a las autoridades griegas, en respuesta a nuestra propuesta de acuerdo de nivel de personal (SLA) que presentó el 22 de junio (y firmado por el primer ministro Tsipras). Después de un largo examen, cuidado, nuestro gobierno decidió que, por desgracia, la propuesta de las instituciones podría no ser aceptada. En vista de lo cerca que hemos llegado a la fecha límite de 30 de junio, fecha en que expira el contrato de préstamo actual, este impasse de grave preocupación para todos nosotros y sus causas se debe examinar a fondo. 

Rechazamos propuesta de 25 de junio debido a una variedad de razones poderosas de las instituciones. La primera razón es la combinación de la austeridad y de la injusticia social que impondrían sobre una población ya devastada por ... la austeridad y la injusticia social. Incluso nuestra propia SLA propuesta (22 de junio) es austeriana, en un intento de aplacar a las instituciones y así acercarse a un acuerdo. Sólo nuestro SLA intentó desplazar la carga de esta embestida austeriana renovada a los más capaces de permitir - por ejemplo, concentrándose en el aumento de las contribuciones del empleador a fondos de pensiones en lugar de en la reducción de las más bajas de las pensiones. No obstante, incluso nuestra SLA contiene muchas partes que la sociedad griega rechaza. 

Así que, después de haber presionado, a nosotros nos es difícil aceptar nueva austeridad sustancial, en forma de absurdamente grandes superávits primarios (3,5% del PIB a medio plazo, aunque algo menor que el número insondable acordado por los gobiernos griegos anteriores - es decir, 4,5%), que terminamos teniendo que hacer equilibrio de recesión entre, por un lado, mayores impuestos / cargas en una economía donde los que pagan sus cuotas pagan por barba y, por otro, las reducciones en las pensiones / beneficios en una sociedad ya devastada por recortes masivos en apoyo a la renta básica para los multiplicados necesitados. 

Déjenme decirles colegas lo que ya había transmitido a las instituciones el 22 de junio, ya que estábamos Presentaremos nuestras propuestas: Incluso esta SLA, la que nos proponemos, le resultaría muy cara de pasar al Parlamento, dado el nivel de medidas recesivas y austeridad que implicaba. Por desgracia, la respuesta de las instituciones era insistir en medidas de aún más recesión (aka paramétricas) (por ejemplo, aumentar el IVA en los hoteles del 6% al 23%!) Y, peor aún, en la transferencia de la carga masiva de la empresa a los miembros más débiles de la sociedad (por ejemplo, reducir el mínimo de las pensiones, retirar el apoyo a los agricultores, posponer la legislación ad infinitum que ofrece cierta protección a los trabajadores mal explotados). 

Las nuevas propuestas de las instituciones, tal como se expresa en su documento de 25 de junio de SLA / acciones previas, harían un paquete políticamente problemático - desde la perspectiva de nuestro Parlamento - , un paquete que sería extremadamente difícil de empujar a través de nuestra bancada parlamentaria. Pero esto no es todo. Hay algo peor mucho peor de lo que una vez que damos un vistazo al paquete de financiación propuesto. 

Lo que hace que sea imposible pasar la propuesta de las instituciones a través del Parlamento es la falta de una respuesta a la pregunta: ¿Estas medidas dolorosas al menos nos dan un período de tranquilidad en el que llevar a cabo las reformas y medidas acordadas? ¿Será un choque de optimismo contrarrestar el efecto recesivo de la consolidación fiscal adicional que se está imponiendo a un país que ha estado en recesión durante 21 trimestres consecutivos? La respuesta es clara: No, la propuesta de las instituciones ofrece tal perspectiva. 

Esta es la razón: La financiación propuesta para los próximos 5 meses (ver a continuación un desglose) es problemática de varias maneras: 

En primer lugar, no prevé la mora del Estado, causadas por cinco meses de hacer pagos sin los desembolsos y de la caída de los ingresos fiscales como consecuencia de la constante amenaza de Grexit que ha estado flotando en el aire, por así decirlo. 

En segundo lugar, la idea de canibalizar el HFSF para pagar bonos SMP de la era del BCE constituye un peligro claro y presente: Estos fondos se destinaron, correctamente, para el fortalecimiento de los bancos frágiles de Grecia, posiblemente a través de una operación que se ocupa de sus préstamos en moras montañosas que comen en su capitalización. La respuesta que me han dado por parte de funcionarios de alto rango del BCE, cuyo nombre permanecerá sin decirse, es que, de ser necesario, el HFSF se repondrá de hacer frente a las necesidades de capitalización de los bancos. ¿Y quién va a hacer el relleno? El ESM, es la respuesta que me dieron. Pero, y esto es un gigantesco pero, esto no es parte del acuerdo propuesto y, por otra parte, no podía ser parte de la oferta porque las instituciones no tienen mandato para comprometer el ESM de esta manera - como estoy seguro Wolfgang le recordará a todos nosotros. Y, por otra parte, si una nueva disposición de este tipo se pudiera hacer, ¿por qué entonces es nuestra sensata, moderada, la propuesta de una nueva instalación de ESM para Grecia que ayuda a la responsabilidad SMP a cambio de que el BCE no discuta a la ESM ? La respuesta "no vamos a hablar de ello porque no vamos a hablar de ello" va a ser muy difícil para mí transmitirla a mi Parlamento, junto con otro paquete de austeridad. 

En tercer lugar, el calendario de los desembolsos propuestos 'es un campo minado de opiniones - una por mes - que garantizará dos cosas. En primer lugar, que el Gobierno griego se sumerge cada día, cada semana, en el proceso de revisión durante cinco largos meses. Y mucho antes de que expiren estos cinco meses, entrará en otra negociación tediosa durante el próximo programa - ya que no hay nada en la propuesta de las instituciones capaces de inspirar incluso la más débil de la esperanza de que al final de esta nueva extensión Grecia puede sostenerse en sus propios pies. 

En cuarto lugar, dado que es muy claro que nuestra deuda seguirá siendo insostenible para el final del año, y que el acceso al mercado seguirá siendo tan distante como lo es ahora, el FMI no se puede contar con desembolsar su parte, los 3,5 millones de dólares que las instituciones están contando como parte del paquete de financiación sobre la mesa. 

Estas son razones sólidas por las que nuestro gobierno no considera que tiene el mandato de aceptar la propuesta de las instituciones o de utilizar su mayoría en el Parlamento con el fin de promoverla ahí y en los estatutos. 

Al mismo tiempo, no tenemos un mandato de rechazar las propuestas de las instituciones o bien, conscientes del momento crítico de la historia en que nos encontramos. Nuestro partido recibió el 36% de los votos y el gobierno en su conjunto mandó un poco más de 40%. Plenamente conscientes de cuán pesada es nuestra decisión, nos sentimos obligados a poner la propuesta de las instituciones para el pueblo de Grecia. Nos esforzaremos para explicarles plenamente lo que significa un sí a la propuesta de las instituciones, hay votos para hacer lo mismo con respecto a un No, y luego dejar que ellos decidan. Por nuestra parte vamos a aceptar el veredicto del pueblo y haremos lo que sea necesario para ponerlo en práctica de una manera u otra. 

*A algunos les preocupa que un voto Sí sería un voto de no confianza en nuestro gobierno (como veremos hay votos a recomendar un No), en cuyo caso no podemos prometer al Eurogrupo que vamos a estar en condiciones de firmar y poner en práctica el acuerdo con las instituciones. Esto no es así. Somos demócratas comprometidos. Si la gente nos da una clara instrucción para apuntarse a las propuestas de las instituciones, vamos a hacer todo lo necesario para hacerlo, incluso si esto significa un gobierno reconfigurado.
*
Colegas, la solución del referéndum es óptima para todos, teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones que enfrentamos. 

Si nuestro gobierno fuera a aceptar la oferta de hoy de las instituciones, con la promesa de empujarla a través del Parlamento de mañana, estaríamos derrotados en el Parlamento con el resultado de una nueva elección que se convoca en un mes muy largo - entonces, el retraso, la incertidumbre, la perspectivas de una resolución exitosa serían muy, muy disminuidas 

Pero incluso si nos las arreglamos para pasar la propuesta de las instituciones a través del Parlamento, estaríamos frente a un grave problema de la propiedad y de ejecución. 

En pocas palabras, al igual que en el pasado los gobiernos que empujaron a través de las políticas dictadas por las instituciones no podían llevar a la gente con ellos, también nosotros podríamos dejar de hacerlo.

Sobre la cuestión que se pondrá al pueblo griego, se ha hablado mucho acerca de lo que debería ser. Muchos de ustedes nos dicen, nos aconsejan instruirnos, incluso, de que debemos hacer un Sí o No hay duda sobre el euro. Quiero ser claro en esto. En primer lugar, la pregunta fue formulada por el Consejo de Ministros y acaba de ser aprobada por el Parlamento - y es esta, es la única pregunta pertinente "¿Acepta la propuesta de las instituciones conforme se nos presenta el 25 de junio en el Eurogrupo?". Si hubiéramos aceptado esa propuesta hace dos días, hubiéramos tenido un trato. El gobierno griego ahora está pidiendo al electorado responder a la pregunta que te pones a mí Jeroen - especialmente cuando usted dijo, y cito, "se puede considerar esto, si lo desea, una propuesta de lo toma o lo deja". Bueno, así es como nos lo tomamos y ahora estamos honrando a las instituciones y al pueblo griego preguntando a este último que ofrezca una respuesta clara sobre la propuesta de las instituciones. 

Para los que dicen que, efectivamente, se trata de un referéndum sobre el euro, mi respuesta es: Usted puede muy bien decir esto, pero no voy a comentar. Esto es tu juicio, su opinión, su interpretación. No es el nuestro! Hay una lógica a la vista, pero sólo si hay una amenaza implícita de que uno del pueblo griego a la propuesta de las instituciones será seguido de movimientos para expulsar a Grecia, ilegalmente, fuera del euro. Tal amenaza no sería coherente con los principios básicos de la gobernabilidad democrática europea y Derecho Europeo. 

Para los que nos instruyan a formular la pregunta del referéndum como un dilema euro / dracma, mi respuesta es muy clara: Tratados europeos hacen disposiciones para una salida de la UE. No hacen ninguna disposición para una salida de la zona euro. Con buena razón, por supuesto, ya que el indi de nuestra Unión Monetaria es parte de su razón de ser. Pedirnos que la frase de la pregunta del referéndum como una opción que implique la salida de la zona euro es pedirnos violar Tratados de la UE y el Derecho de la UE. Sugiero a cualquiera de nosotros, o cualquier otra persona, quiera celebrar un referéndum sobre la UEM para recomendar un cambio en los Tratados. 

Colegas, 

Es hora de hacer balance. La razón por la que nos encontramos en el presente dilema es una: la propuesta principal de nuestro gobierno a ustedes y las instituciones, que he articulado aquí en el Eurogrupo en mi primera intervención, nunca, nunca fue tomada en serio. Fue la sugerencia de que se creara un terreno común entre el memorando de entendimiento que prevalece y el programa de nuestro nuevo gobierno. Por un momento fugaz, el 20 de febrero la declaración del Eurogrupo planteó la posibilidad de tales puntos en común – no hizo ninguna referencia al MoU y se concentraba en una nueva lista de reforma por nuestro gobierno que se puso a las instituciones. 

Lamentablemente, inmediatamente después del 20 de febrero las instituciones, y la mayoría de sus colegas en esta sala, buscó llevar el MoU de nuevo al centro y para reducir nuestro papel en los cambios marginales en el Memorando de Entendimiento. Es como si se nos dijera, parafraseando a Henry Ford, que podríamos tener cualquier lista de la reforma, cualquier acuerdo, siempre y cuando no sea el MoU. El terreno común se sacrificó por lo tanto a favor de imponer a nuestro gobierno una retirada humillante. Este es mi punto de vista. Pero no es importante ahora. Ahora le toca al pueblo griego decidir. 

Nuestra tarea, en el Eurogrupo de hoy, debe ser la de allanar el terreno para una transición sin obstáculos para el referéndum del 05 de julio. Esto significa una cosa: que nuestro contrato de préstamo se extenderá por un par de semanas para que el referéndum se lleva a cabo en condiciones de tranquilidad. Inmediatamente después de 05 de julio, si el pueblo ha votado Sí, se firmará la propuesta de las instituciones. Hasta entonces, durante la próxima semana, cuando se acerca el referéndum, cualquier desviación de la normalidad, sobre todo en el sector bancario, se interpretará siempre como un intento de coaccionar a los votantes griegos. La sociedad griega ha pagado un alto precio, a través de enorme contracción fiscal, con el fin de formar parte de nuestra unión monetaria. Pero una unión monetaria democrática que amenaza a un pueblo a punto de entregar su veredicto con controles de capital y cierres de bancos es una contradicción en los términos. Me gustaría pensar que el Eurogrupo va a respetar este principio. En cuanto al BCE, el custodio de nuestra estabilidad monetaria y de la propia Unión, no tengo ninguna duda de que, si el Eurogrupo toma una decisión responsable hoy de aceptar la solicitud de una extensión de nuestro contrato de préstamo que ahora presento, lo hará haciendo lo necesario para dar al pueblo griego unos días más para expresar su opinión. 

Colegas, estos son los momentos críticos y las decisiones que tomamos son trascendentales. En los años por venir bien podemos preguntarnos "¿Dónde estabas el 27 de junio? ¿Y qué hizo usted para evitar lo que pasó? Por lo menos deberíamos poder decir que: Le dimos a las personas que viven bajo la peor depresión la oportunidad de considerar sus opciones. Tratamos la democracia como forma de romper un punto muerto. E hicimos lo necesario para darles un par de días para hacerlo. 

POSDATA - El día en que el presidente del Eurogrupo rompió con la tradición de la unanimidad y excluye a Grecia de una reunión del Eurogrupo a voluntad 

Después de mi intervención (véase más arriba), el presidente del Eurogrupo rechazó nuestra solicitud de prórroga, con el apoyo del resto de los miembros, y anunció que el Eurogrupo estaría emitiendo un comunicado la colocación de la carga de este callejón sin salida en Grecia y lo que sugiere que los 18 ministros (es decir, los 19 ministros de Finanzas de la zona euro, excepto el ministro griego) van a reunirse más tarde para discutir las formas y medios de protegerse de la lluvia. 

En ese momento pedí el asesoramiento jurídico, de la secretaría, de si una declaración del Eurogrupo puede ser emitida sin la unanimidad convencional y si el presidente del Eurogrupo puede convocar una reunión sin invitar al ministro de finanzas de un estado miembro de la zona euro. Recibí la siguiente respuesta extraordinaria: "El Eurogrupo es un grupo informal. Por lo tanto, no está obligado por tratados o normas escritas. Mientras que la unanimidad convencionalmente se cumple, el presidente del Eurogrupo, no está obligado a reglas explícitas. " Dejo al lector el comentario sobre esta notable declaración. 

Por mi parte, llegué a la conclusión de la siguiente manera: 

Colegas, negarse a prorrogar el contrato de préstamo por un par de semanas, y con el propósito de dar al pueblo griego la oportunidad de deliberar en paz y tranquilidad, a propuesta de las instituciones, especialmente dada la alta probabilidad de que van a aceptar estas propuestas (en contra del consejo de nuestro gobierno), dañará permanentemente la credibilidad del Eurogrupo al ser el cuerpo que comprende los Estados socios que comparten no sólo una moneda común, sino también valores comunes, decisión democrática


----------



## Modus (28 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Lo copio aquí, testigo de como se gastan en el mundo de los dineros.
> 
> Los griegos han afrentado al Sanedrín del Capitalismo Globalista.
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> Troiko: Es mi democracia y me la follo cuando quiero. Luego la limpio y me la vuelvo a follar cuando quiero. Cuando esté reventada, con tus impuestos me compro otra y me la vuelvo a follar cuando quiera.





pero tu que vas a follar picha floja ::::::

un poco de respeto y escribe cosas con sentido, descerebrao


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Jun 2015)

pir dijo:


> Bancolchón en euros servirá siempre y cuando en España se siga con la moneda Euro.
> 
> A nivel de ciudadano normal y corriente, que yo lo soy, tampoco lo veo nada-nada-nada claro. Si se lía gorda el dinero puede volar de nuestras manos:fiufiu:
> 
> *Habrá quienes hasta se compren una vivienda en el pueblo para tener algo tangible*:fiufiu::rolleye:::



Según se ponga el patio y según *el precio*, puede ser otra buena opción.


----------



## pir (28 Jun 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Según se ponga el patio y según *el precio*, puede ser otra buena opción.



El tema es que los precios se podrán a tiro cuando las cosas estén feas y no cuando se vayan a poner feas.

Veo aún muchísima casa vieja inflada de precio en los pueblos y sus propietarios pueblerinos o urbanitas pensando que los precios van pa´rriba, que lo de Grecia no importa:fiufiu:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Jun 2015)

pir dijo:


> El tema es que los precios se podrán a tiro cuando las cosas estén feas y no cuando se vayan a poner feas.
> 
> Veo aún muchísima casa vieja inflada de precio en los pueblos y sus propietarios pueblerinos o urbanitas pensando que los precios van pa´rriba, que lo de Grecia no importa:fiufiu:



En la España profunda sí, pero en los sitios más urbanos los propietarios ya se están espabilando.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> pero tu que vas a follar picha floja ::::::
> 
> un poco de respeto y escribe cosas con sentido, descerebrao



Dios mio, es la fiesta de los CM's, ¿llamar la atención a Bertok? ¡otro nuevo dando lecciones! si Tochovista se levantara de donde esta no nos hubiera comunicado su mensaje de redención.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2015 at 17:45 ----------




pir dijo:


> El tema es que los precios se podrán a tiro cuando las cosas estén feas y no cuando se vayan a poner feas.
> 
> Veo aún muchísima casa vieja inflada de precio en los pueblos y sus propietarios pueblerinos o urbanitas pensando que los precios van pa´rriba, que lo de Grecia no importa:fiufiu:



lo mismo pienso, muy tranquila veo yo a la gente sin enterarse de que va la fiesta.


----------



## pir (28 Jun 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> lo mismo pienso, muy tranquila veo yo a la gente sin enterarse de que va la fiesta.



En la España Profunda, salvo algún economista o los lectores del burbuja.info, el resto no se enteran de nada::

Y en los pueblos ya ni te digo::, que si hace calor, que si a ver si asciende de división X equipo de fútbol, etc.

Madre mía, que aborregada está la gente, mires la edad que mires por aquí en la España rural:ouch:

El problema es que vas a la capi de la CCAA y los vendedores inmobiliarios desde hace meses están totalmente convencidos (y que es cierto por ciertos detalles que conozco, no voy a dar explicaciones de ésto) de que la vivienda irá pa´rriba, que ésto va pa´rriba:ouch:::


----------



## Modus (28 Jun 2015)

vaya caverna de guano intelectual, que nivel isabel :XX::XX::XX:

que si, que la gente no se entera de como grecia va a ser el detonate del fin del mundo

o de como el copago de 20 centimos por receta impuesto a una mujer griega de 48 años que viene cobrando desde los 12 su pensión de orfandad tras la muerte de su padre ferroviario o de como una rebaja de un 2% en la pensión de su amiga peluquera jubilada a los 43 debido a su profesión de alto riesgo provocaria la extinción de la vida sobre la tierra, la desintegración del sistema solar y el colapso de la galaxia en un agujero negro central :XX::XX::XX:


jajajaj, pero que puta mierda de hilo y de critica asquerosa hacia la gente :XX::XX:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2015)

Modus dijo:


> vaya caverna de guano intelectual, que nivel isabel :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> que si, que la gente no se entera de como grecia va a ser el detonate del fin del mundo
> 
> ...



Normalmente nunca informo cuando ignoro a un forero, con usted haré una excepción.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2015)

El gobierno vela por los intereses de sus ciudadanos y no de las grandes corporaciones :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Jun 2015)

Rescate de Grecia: Grecia sin salida y España, ¿cuándo?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Tic-tac Tic-tac


----------



## Modus (29 Jun 2015)

ti-tá ti-tá 

perpárate

va a estallar el obus


----------



## bubbler (29 Jun 2015)

Increíble, al final ha sido la troika la que ha detonado todo el sistema...

Bertok, ¿piensas que la troika ha aprovechado el referendum de Syriza? o ¿simplemente ha sido inconscientemente?

Pues este era el evento, ahora sí que va a ir rápida la cuenta atrás.

PD. La UE está muerta y la gente todavía hablando de Grecia.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Increíble, al final ha sido la troika la que ha detonado todo el sistema...
> 
> Bertok, ¿piensas que la troika ha aprovechado el referendum de Syriza? o ¿simplemente ha sido inconscientemente?
> 
> ...



Así es, la unión monetaria está muerta en su configuración actual.

Después de la afrenta y órdago que les han lanzado ..... ya no serán capaces de negociar nunca más con nadie. Todos los países les van a subir la apuesta.

La única solución es dejar a Grecia flotar fuera del euro con los riesgos de potencial prosperidad que pudiera haber.


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El gobierno vela por los intereses de sus ciudadanos y no de las grandes corporaciones :vomito::vomito::vomito:



Lo he visto varias veces, pero es que no me lo creo... confirmadme a ver si es así o no:

Resulta que desde que estalla todo esto, ¿Francia ha reducido su exposición a la deuda griega a la mitad y NOSOTROS LA HEMOS MULTIPLICADO POR 15?????


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo he visto varias veces, pero es que no me lo creo... confirmadme a ver si es así o no:
> 
> Resulta que desde que estalla todo esto, ¿Francia ha reducido su exposición a la deuda griega a la mitad y NOSOTROS LA HEMOS MULTIPLICADO POR 15?????



Siendo eso cierto, peor es que la deuda IMPAGABLE ha cambiado de manos: Privada a Pública de forma que ante el inevitable estallido e impago, se cobrará en forma de más impuestos y menos derechos sociales por parte de la población.

Y todo ello mientras los banksters disfrutan de sus plusvalías en los paraísos fiscales.


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jun 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Siendo eso cierto, peor es que la deuda IMPAGABLE ha cambiado de manos: Privada a Pública de forma que ante el inevitable estallido e impago, se cobrará en forma de más impuestos y menos derechos sociales por parte de la población.
> 
> Y todo ello mientras los banksters disfrutan de sus plusvalías en los paraísos fiscales.



Sí bueno, ya, pero eso lo tenía claro con la gráfica que circulaba hace unos años de deuda de bancos y deuda de estados antes y después de 2008.

Lo que me jode muchísimo aquí es que la mierda de los bancos alemanes y franceses NOS LA ESTAMOS COMIENDO NOSOTROS.

En manos de bancos "privados" españoles había casi 2 mil millones de deuda griega en 2009 ¿¿Qué cojones hace el estado español ahora con 27 mil millones??? 
Sobre todo cuando los estados alemán y francés no han llegado a igualar el total de sus bancos en 2009.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí bueno, ya, pero eso lo tenía claro con la gráfica que circulaba hace unos años de deuda de bancos y deuda de estados antes y después de 2008.
> 
> Lo que me jode muchísimo aquí es que la mierda de los bancos alemanes y franceses NOS LA ESTAMOS COMIENDO NOSOTROS.
> 
> ...



Es la historia de la estafa a la sociedad española.

Se legisla en beneficio de bancos y luegos nos dicen que las deudas hay que pagarlas.

Es un camino de no retorno y quién tenga deudas individuales está muerto financieramente.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí bueno, ya, pero eso lo tenía claro con la gráfica que circulaba hace unos años de deuda de bancos y deuda de estados antes y después de 2008.
> 
> Lo que me jode muchísimo aquí es que la mierda de los bancos alemanes y franceses NOS LA ESTAMOS COMIENDO NOSOTROS.
> 
> ...



¿El Mad-max será global o en unos países más bestia que en otros?

Opiniones.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿El Mad-max será global o en unos países más bestia que en otros?
> 
> Opiniones.



El mad max es el rastro de muestre y miseria que va dejando el capitalismo nepotista una vez que ha arrasado un área productiva.

Ahora van a ASIA y después irá a África.

A Europa le quedan muchas décadas de declinar hacia una sociedad sudamericanizada.

Los que más sufrirán son los endeudados y en España vamos bastante cargados :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Futuro esplendoroso como ves.


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jun 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿El Mad-max será global o en unos países más bestia que en otros?
> 
> Opiniones.



Creo que va a ir por barrios, literalmente. Dentro de una misma ciudad vamos a tener barrios madmax, barrios 3º mundo, barrios en vías de desarrollo y barrios desarrollados.

La proporción de la población en cada barrio no se va a distribuir linearmente.


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2015)




----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2015)

Esto es oro puro

[youtube]6nbVNHOB0NU[/youtube]


----------



## sirpask (4 Jul 2015)

Proxyham: Wi-Fi anónimo a 4 Km de alcance
El investigador de seguridad Benjamin Caudill ha desarrollado un dispositivo que añade una capa extra de anonimato a informantes, periodistas, disidentes y, por supuesto, los criminales.

Bautizado como ProxyHam, es un "proxy de hardware" que permite a los usuarios conectarse a una red Wi-Fi pública y a larga distancia sobre un canal de radio de baja frecuencia no identificables, haciendo más difícil para las agencias gubernamentales y espías descubrir la verdadera identidad y origen del tráfico de Internet.
¿Cómo funciona Proxyham?
Proxyham se compone de un Raspberry Pi conectada a una tarjeta WiFi USB, junto con una instalación de tres antenas. Una antena se utiliza para conectar a una red Wi-Fi en un lugar público, y las otras dos antenas se utilizan para transmitir la señal de Wi-Fi a una frecuencia de 900 MHz. 

ProxyHam hace uso de una conexión de radio para añadir una capa física de ofuscación en el intento por localizar al usuario de Internet. Por depender de una conexión de radio de 900 MHz, ProxyHam se puede conectar a un Wi-Fi lejano en un rango de entre 1 y 2,5 millas (4Km), dependiendo de ciertos factores de interferencia.

La idea es la de esconder esa caja en algún lugar público y luego beneficiarse de esas ventajas. Por lo tanto, en caso de que se logre trazar completamente la conexión a Internet de destino, sólo se encontrará la dirección IP de ProxyHam a cientos o miles de metros de la conexión real.

Caudill dice que están trabajando en agregar características adicionales como la autodestrucción de ProxyHam. Caudill presentará ProxyHam en la Conferencia DefCon en Las Vegas el próximo mes así como las especificaciones de hardware, el código fuente y el modelo del dispositivo para que cualquier persona puede desarrollar su propia versión.


How to Anonymously Access Wi-Fi from 2.5 Miles Away Using This Incredible Device


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2015)

Muy recomendable sobre la situación económica de Grecia.

Estopa de la buena con datos en la mano contra el libegal Espín

Grecia al límite - Economía Directa 2-7-2015 en mp3 (02/07 a las 07:58:34) 01:17:58 4712171 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2015)

Me hubiese gustado que Lukanikos estaría entre nosotros siendo testigo de este gran día para la gente de Europa.


----------



## bubbler (5 Jul 2015)

A partir de ahora, los modelos predice un aumento exponencial de los eventos...

Cada vez hemos visto más rápido los eventos (11-s, brics, chipre, oro suizo), el problema es que nuestra forma de pensar está sincronizada con los eventos de la actualidad, va a ser difícil "cambiar de marcha"; empezamos a hablar de meses... El siguiente cambio será a semanas/días, es decir estamos a unos 10~18meses del "Gran Pánico"...

Ya no es Grecia, es que haga lo que haga la UE, no poseen margen de maniobra, ya que la estafa piramidal no lo permite en sus límites (puede que USA lo haga detonar antes para el "último hombre en pié").

Ahora sí que hay una cuenta atrás en marcha:
* USA no se lo puede permitir, va a sacrificar la UE y lo que haga falta.
* Rusia no se lo puede permitir, o todo o nada (cuenta con más tiempo que USA)-
* La UE está caput después de esto, haga lo que haga está fuera.
* El sistema-estafa, nos obliga a todos a movernos y si te paras te caes.
* Otros...


----------



## bertok (9 Jul 2015)

Entramos en zona de colapso.

Suerte


----------



## bubbler (11 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos en zona de colapso.
> 
> Suerte



Más bien en percepción de colapso para los inconscientes...

Parece que los griegos reciben órdenes de rusia sobre cómo «liar» el «asunto»...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-10/varoufakis-stunning-accusation-schabule-wants-grexit-put-fear-god-french


Pd. Fuenteovejuna, todos a una


----------



## Modus (11 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos en zona de colapso.
> 
> Suerte



gracias, la necesitaras ::


----------



## bertok (11 Jul 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Más bien en percepción de colapso para los inconscientes...
> 
> Parece que los griegos reciben órdenes de rusia sobre cómo «liar» el «asunto»...
> 
> ...



Cualquier Black Swan será masacrado con las armas y la policía militarizada.

Si no fuera suficiente, tanques en las ciudades.

Enfrentarlos no es el camino.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Jul 2015)

Últimas noticias de Grecia...

*Tsipras cede en casi todo y propone lo mismo que rechazó el referéndum*

*El Parlamento griego respalda el nuevo plan de ajuste de Tsipras *


----------



## pir (14 Jul 2015)

¿Entonces qué hacemos en los dos años que le quedan a España (según varios foreros)? ¿ahorrar todo lo que se pueda? ¿será seguro tener la pasta en euros? ¿de bancolchón qué opináis? ¿tener los euros en efectivo será lo menos malo?


----------



## bubbler (14 Jul 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿Entonces qué hacemos en los dos años que le quedan a España (según varios foreros)? ¿ahorrar todo lo que se pueda? ¿será seguro tener la pasta en euros? ¿de bancolchón qué opináis? ¿tener los euros en efectivo será lo menos malo?



Los que estamos aquí ya tenemos claro nuestro camino, el problema es la gente que como tú se han aprovechado de esta estafa y ahora están que no saben que hacer.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (15 Jul 2015)

Amijo Bertok, si no me equivoco hoy empezaba el Jade Helm en EEUU. :


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok, si no me equivoco hoy empezaba el Jade Helm en EEUU. :



Las próximas semanas son importantes.

Los lobos estudian al rebaño.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Jul 2015)

Ni Grexit, ni Putin al rescate, ni lluvia de yuanes, ni 11 millones de Brics...

Grecia sigue formando parte del Euro y de la UE.

*Parlamento griego aprobó acuerdo de Tsipras con Eurogrupo*







Ya pueden ir buscándose otro apocalipsis para matar el tiempo.

Un saludo, mi querido Bertok.


----------



## libertari (16 Jul 2015)

Ataque a una base naval en Tennese, cuatro marines muertos.
(CNN)Four Marines were killed in a shooting at a Naval Reserve center in Chattanooga, Tennessee, on Thursday morning, a senior defense official said.

The suspected gunman is also dead, Chattanooga Mayor Andy Berke said.

Investigators "have not determined whether it was an act of terrorism or whether it was a criminal act," Ed Reinhold, FBI special agent in charge, told reporters. "We are looking at every possible avenue, whether it was terrorism -- whether it was domestic, international -- or whether it was a simple, criminal act."

Chattanooga shooting: 4 Marines killed in Tennessee - CNN.com


----------



## Modus (17 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Las próximas semanas son importantes.
> 
> Los lobos estudian al rebaño.




y con el paso de las semanas nos acercamos a octubre...


los movimientos son claros, la gente esta confusa.


todo ocurrirá de improbiso ::::::


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2015)

Esto tiene muy mala pinta.

Entrenamientos masivos para repeler cualquier atisbo de resistencia

[youtube]HYYLmhfTShA[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Jul 2015)

Los usanos están bien pertrechados, a parte que hay desplegado dentro un ejercito de no menos de 1.5 a 2 millones de "preppers"...una verdadera quinta columna desplegada en el interior de su territorio...

Cuando colapse USA, y ejemplos de "mini colapsos" estamos teniendo ya, va a ser un baño de sangre...

No es extraño que preparen y engrasen su maquina de guerra para desplegarse y actuar en su territorio...

Pero estos psicópatas aceptarán estos males y otros "peores" como daños colaterales aceptables...

Así están las cosas...


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2015)

******* dijo:


> Los usanos están bien pertrechados, a parte que hay desplegado dentro un ejercito de no menos de 1.5 a 2 millones de "preppers"...una verdadera quinta columna desplegada en el interior de su territorio...
> 
> Cuando colapse USA, y ejemplos de "mini colapsos" estamos teniendo ya, va a ser un baño de sangre...
> 
> ...



4 millones de preppers y el evangelio lonchafinista de los bigotudos crece a lo ancho del país.

Cientos de millones de armas en manos de la población.

Es el pueblo más preparado del planta para aguantar el primer embate del satánico capital nepotista.


----------



## libertari (17 Jul 2015)

En Agosto me voy tres semanas a EEUU; Nueva York, Boston, Washington y luego Florida. 
Ya me pillaron los atentados del metro en Londres...


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2015)

Programón

[youtube]5QwnhFc_REA[/youtube]


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (18 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Esto tiene muy mala pinta.
> 
> Entrenamientos masivos para repeler cualquier atisbo de resistencia
> 
> [youtube]HYYLmhfTShA[/youtube]



Como van esas maniobras??


----------



## vecordis (18 Jul 2015)

En 2012, EEUU seguridad Nacional, 
Compró 1, 2 Billones de balas, para armas de francotiradores.

EE.UU. se prepara para disturbios comprando 1,2 billones de balas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Jul 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Como van esas maniobras??



Tengo entendido que estupendamente, nadie tose.


----------



## Modus (18 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Esto tiene muy mala pinta.
> 
> Entrenamientos masivos para repeler cualquier atisbo de resistencia
> 
> [youtube]HYYLmhfTShA[/youtube]



el max max is coming

pero nosostros estaremos preparaos


este es el mejor hilo del foro, lastima q solo participemos 3 pringaetes de mierda que somos


----------



## bertok (18 Jul 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tengo entendido que estupendamente, nadie tose.



Analizan el comportamiento de la población sobre el terreno.

Es una información valiosisima con la que llegado el momento podrán decretar la Ley Marcial y machacar cual acto de la resistencia.


----------



## Modus (18 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Analizan el comportamiento de la población sobre el terreno.
> 
> Es una información valiosisima con la que llegado el momento podrán decretar la Ley Marcial y machacar cual acto de la resistencia.



si machacan cual acto de ristencia, aplastaran las revueltas zombies desde el inicio

beuna tactica ::::


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2015)

Buena peli

[youtube]Ho7b4WWKT2I[/youtube]


----------



## Modus (19 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Buena peli
> 
> [youtube]Ho7b4WWK2I[/youtube]



es de meido?


----------



## libertari (19 Jul 2015)

Interesante articulo de opinión en el que se reflexiona sobre lo vulnerables que son los soldados en suelo norteamericano al no ir armados a raiz de los atentados de Chanattanooga. 


Chattanooga shootings: Why were our soldiers so vulnerable?

The magnitude of such a change is profound, and the likelihood for some sort of error too great. Our laws are based around the notion that the military is not an armed entity on U.S. soil unless in times of insurrection or when civic institutions are unable to address a crisis. Every state and city has police for that function, and failing that, would then turn to the National Guard troops, first under the direction of the state's governor.

There will need to be a reassessment of what is commonly referred to in wartime settings as "force protection."* How can we make our soldiers less vulnerable to harm when they are in a soft-target mode? How can the Pentagon buttress security efforts at those sites? *That will require creative thinking and resources by the military.

But to say that the response to this tragedy is to arm our military on domestic soil is simplistic and ahistorical. It is not even clear the Pentagon would favor this. Instead, we need to focus on the *balance between force protection and the fear of looking like an occupying force. Being armed, in some instances, may be the appropriate response but it isn't the only one.*

Chattanooga: Why were our soldiers so vulnerable? - CNN.com


----------



## bubbler (20 Jul 2015)

Pescuezo

"Más de una mano no titubearía en retorcerle el pescuezo".

"Te voy a retorcer el pescuezo" -> Lo que se decía en los pueblos antiguamente; en los años 80 con Felipe González, se empezó a rehusar con otro significado...


----------



## Modus (20 Jul 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Pescuezo
> 
> "Más de una mano no titubearía en retorcerle el pescuezo".
> 
> "Te voy a retorcer el pescuezo" -> Lo que se decía en los pueblos antiguamente; en los años 80 con Felipe González, se empezó a rehusar con otro significado...



tb se dice 'eres mas malo que la carne del pesceuzo' jajajja

aunqe es carne beuna, barata y a veces bonita jajajajaja


mmira, hemos aliviado la tension, una nota de humor en este hilo tan pesimista y penoso es beuna cosa, me encanta jajajjjaja


----------



## Hugrakkir (21 Jul 2015)

Modus dijo:


> y con el paso de las semanas nos acercamos a octubre...
> 
> 
> los movimientos son claros, la gente esta confusa.
> ...



de improviso.... y en octubre , está claro:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2015)

Rajoy y Obama, esos grandes estadísticas en beneficio de sus clases medias ...


----------



## libertari (21 Jul 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Rajoy y Obama, esos grandes estadísticas en beneficio de sus clases medias ...



Noruega va como un cohete :8:


----------



## Modus (21 Jul 2015)

los noruegos son todos minollarios ::::

un up al hilo, aunq solo participemos cuatro frikis descerebraos tiene telita ::::


----------



## Atonito (21 Jul 2015)

Noruega era un país tercermundista (literal) hasta que a principios de los 70s empezaron a explotar su producción petrolífera, en manos del estado noruego aunque gestionada por empresas privadas.

La diferencia con otros países es que los noruegos han sabido redistribuir muy bien las ganancias de todo ese crudo, y lo han invertido en todas las capas de la sociedad.

Son un ejemplo de como gestionar bien un recurso natural y hacer florecer a toda la sociedad en su conjunto, en vez de a unos pocos como suele ocurrir en el resto del mundo.

El problema lo tendrán cuando el crudo que extraen empiece a declinar si es que no lo esta haciendo ya, entonces volverán al bacalao y a la madera pues poca cosa mas hay allí.


----------



## Modus (21 Jul 2015)

un up al hilo

por si quiere alguien leer lo q aportamos los 4 frenopaticos sin puta idea que pululamos por aqui


----------



## Ivanvpx (22 Jul 2015)

Repito el post en otro hilo. Ya hay fecha oficial, será el 7 de octubre.

¿Crash bursátil en 2015? Todos pendientes de octubre...y de la extraña teoría del Número Pi - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Scroll_lock (22 Jul 2015)

Hoy han cortado el agua en mi barrio durante todo el día y el ayto. ha estado regalando garrafas de 5 litros por la tarde. Las escenas de viejos haciendo varios viajes para llevarse hasta 100 litros y señoras casi llegando a las manos me han hecho pensar lo mal que lo vamos a pasar en España (sobre todo en grandes ciudades) cuando llegue el Mad Max.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (23 Jul 2015)

Scroll_lock dijo:


> Hoy han cortado el agua en mi barrio durante todo el día y el ayto. ha estado regalando garrafas de 5 litros por la tarde. Las escenas de viejos haciendo varios viajes para llevarse hasta 100 litros y señoras casi llegando a las manos me han hecho pensar lo mal que lo vamos a pasar en España (sobre todo en grandes ciudades) cuando llegue el Mad Max.



¿En que ciudad ha sido?


----------



## Scroll_lock (23 Jul 2015)

Rattus dijo:


> ¿En que ciudad ha sido?



Madriz, la capital del Reino de Hipanistán.


----------



## El Promotor (23 Jul 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Últimas noticias de Grecia...
> 
> *Tsipras cede en casi todo y propone lo mismo que rechazó el referéndum*
> 
> *El Parlamento griego respalda el nuevo plan de ajuste de Tsipras *





El Promotor dijo:


> Ni Grexit, ni Putin al rescate, ni lluvia de yuanes, ni 11 millones de Brics...
> 
> Grecia sigue formando parte del Euro y de la UE.
> 
> *Parlamento griego aprobó acuerdo de Tsipras con Eurogrupo*



Quedaba la guinda del pastel.

Poco más de una semana después de votar NO...

*Y Varufake votó Sí*

*Yanis Varoufakis ha votado a favor del segundo paquete de medidas impuestas por Europa para el tercer rescate griego*

Pues eso y tal.













Y de la EPA del 2T de 2015, publicada hoy, ni les hablo para no terminar de colapsarles.

Un cariñoso saludo y a disfrutar del verano.


----------



## sirpask (23 Jul 2015)

Scroll_lock dijo:


> Madriz, la capital del Reino de Hipanistán.



Jaja... Yo hace 15 dias también estuve un día entero bebiendo de esas garrafas de 6 litros del Canal de Isabel II que pagamos todos los contribuyentes.


----------



## Modus (24 Jul 2015)

up al hilo del foro


hasta los miserables frikis del madamax merecemos ofrecer nuestra opinión

saludos compañeros de la racanería


----------



## Modus (27 Jul 2015)

bertok estamos en 6ª pagina ::::::

acuerdate de subir el hilo de vez encuando con algunos de tus multinicks de mierda.


up al hilo del foro, empapaos de saviduria burbujistas


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2015)

[youtube]jsQ3TIk5Y9Q[/youtube]


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (30 Jul 2015)

Scroll_lock dijo:


> Hoy han cortado el agua en mi barrio durante todo el día y el ayto. ha estado regalando garrafas de 5 litros por la tarde. Las escenas de viejos haciendo varios viajes para llevarse hasta 100 litros y señoras casi llegando a las manos me han hecho pensar lo mal que lo vamos a pasar en España (sobre todo en grandes ciudades) cuando llegue el Mad Max.



Tan solo 1 dia sin agua y mira lo que pasa.

Yo siempre lo digo:48 horas sin luz ni agua y el pais arde por el panico.

Lo vais a ver con vuestros ojitos,por muy demente que parezca la idea.


----------



## John Nash (30 Jul 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Tan solo 1 dia sin agua y mira lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo:48 horas sin luz ni agua y el pais arde por el panico.
> 
> Lo vais a ver con vuestros ojitos,por muy demente que parezca la idea.



Por eso las plebes harán lo que sea por un cuenco de arroz y una vela.


----------



## El Promotor (31 Jul 2015)

Hasta septiembre, mi querido asustaviejas...

*La NEP se ríe de los agoreros: el PIB del 2T de 2015 sube un 1% (+3,1% interanual), su mayor nivel desde 2007*



















Si llegamos vivos después de tanto apocalipsis y madmax, claro está.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hasta septiembre, mi querido asustaviejas...
> 
> *La NEP se ríe de los agoreros: el PIB del 2T de 2015 sube un 1% (+3,1% interanual), su mayor nivel desde 2007*
> 
> ...



A ver si vuelves hecho mejor persona.

Lo dudo.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (31 Jul 2015)

Esto está pasando en Europa, muy al este pero en Europa. Me gusta el vídeo, porque da una buena sensación de estar ahí en medio. Pone la carne de gallina.
¿Y una situación similar es imposible en España? Es algo inimaginable para toda la legión de borregos que adoran al dios-estado proveedor sucialdemocrático.

Los ucranianos son gente más endurecida que el típico español. Peores condiciones de vida, a parte de que lo que vino después de la caída del comunismo fue una situación que nadie en España de menos de 80 años recuerde haber vivido.
¿Os imagináis a todos a la borregada corriendo por ahí entre tiros, en una situación similar? "-¿Dónde está mi paguita? -Cierra el pico y coge un fusil".

On the front lines of Ukraine's forgotten war - CNN.com

La cnn no da enlaces directos a sus vídeos. El que quiera verlo, que entre dentro.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2015)

Después de 500.000 millones de nueva deuda ....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Ago 2015)

Este likeo se lo dedico a bertok y a todos los colegas de Burbuja:

De el Sr.Antonio Turiel:

The Oil Crash: Julio de 2015: Comienzan los grandes cambios

De el cual pongo una amenaza que en canarias ya la hemos sufrido con anterioridad con el Delta:

*¿Qué efectos traerá este El Niño de proporciones monstruosas? El Niño es una perturbación de alcance planetario, y está siempre conectado a eventos extremos, desde grandes inundaciones a extremas sequías. Y también a huracanes más intensos. Seguramente es debido a eso que durante este mes de Julio hemos visto un tren de tres tifones consecutivos (sí, han leído bien: tres, uno detrás de otro) barriendo el Pacífico. Quizá porque no han pasado por este rincón de Europa donde vivo mis compatriotas no se habían enterado, pero no nos preocupemos: seguro que si alguna vez viene algún huracán intenso a visitarnos las noticias nos informarán de ello con todo lujo de detalles.*

Y....

Muchas son las grietas y muchos son los problemas. Nos empeñamos en creer que nada pasa cuando en realidad pasa de todo, y bastante grave. Nuestro mundo se está desequilibrando políticamente, económicamente y climáticamente. En particular, y por volver al tema central de este blog, con la llegada del cenit del petróleo de fracking en los EE.UU. el mundo ha llegado, con bastante probabilidad, a su peak oil. Agárrense, porque de ahora en adelante todo va a ser descenso.


SERÁ en OCTUBRE.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2015)

Tito Bertok os trae oro puro: Llinares, Gaztelumendi, Claudio Vargas y Knownuthing .... casi ná.

[Youtube]nEkp8EADGOE[/Youtube]


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Tan solo 1 dia sin agua y mira lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo:48 horas sin luz ni agua y el pais arde por el panico.
> 
> Lo vais a ver con vuestros ojitos,por muy demente que parezca la idea.



Con que les quites Sálvame ya tienen fuego en las calles.

Imagínalos sin wifi, ni adsl, sin coche y con escasez alimentaria...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Con que les quites Sálvame ya tienen fuego en las calles.
> 
> Imagínalos sin wifi, ni adsl, sin coche y con escasez alimentaria...



Me van a faltar balas.


----------



## Modus (1 Ago 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Me van a faltar balas.



a mi tambein ::::::

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 12:38 ----------




Raulisimo dijo:


> Con que les quites Sálvame ya tienen fuego en las calles.
> 
> Imagínalos sin wifi, ni adsl, sin coche y con escasez alimentaria...



y sin el candi cras y sin la tapita en la terraciya ::::

el horror el mas horroso


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2015)

Magnífico artículo de magnífico blog.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.

La proa del Argo: La recuperaciÃ³n de Mariano y la EspaÃ±a Ponzi

*La recuperación de Mariano y la España Ponzi*

Es aburrido repetir siempre lo mismo una y otra vez pero tenemos la mala costumbre dejarnos llevar por las fantasías con demasiada facilidad. Ya sabéis, cosas como “esta vez es distinto”, “los pisos no pueden bajar de precio”, “hay petróleo para 200 años”, etc. Nuestra particular burbuja intelectual patria, en la que han caído tan solo algunos forofos del partido en el gobierno, todo hay que decirlo, es la de la recuperación firme de la economía española, “el milagro de Mariano”. Es cierto que hay más escépticos que creyentes, pero por aquí y por acullá cada vez le asaltan a uno más broteverdistas que insisten con la fe del carbonero que ahora sí, nuestro despegue por fin está basado en fundamentos sólidos. Pero viendo la economía española cabría preguntarse, ¿que ha cambiado?, dejando a un lado que el sector de la construcción ahora es mucho más pequeño, no se aprecia cambio alguno en la estructura económica, ni siquiera tendencia hacia el cambio. En consecuencia, algunos se agarran a la “austeridad”, la ferrea determinación con la que hemos puesto orden en las cuentas públicas y cercenado el derroche que era característico de anteriores gobiernos. Esta fantasía, que ya indicamos en otra ocasión que carece consistencia teórica y empírica, queda desmentida con echar un vistazo al ritmo de acumulación de la deuda pública. Por lo tanto sólo nos quedan los datos, se crece, y eso es signo de que las cosas van bien, pero también se creció a buen ritmo entre los años 1999 y 2008, y sin embargo el resultado fue el desastre ¿Qué podemos esperar de este nuevo ciclo de crecimiento? Sólo que cese de forma tan brusca y dolorosa como el anterior.


*Una “recuperación” modesta en el empleo
*
Pero veamos los datos. Desde el primer trimestre de 2014 aumentan los ciudadanos que trabajan, habiéndose recuperado casi un millón de ocupados en cinco trimestres







El número de parados disminuye desde algo antes, y con mayor velocidad







Ello se debe a que la población activa disminuye desde el tercer trimestre de 2012







Sabemos que la demografía española está muy mal, pero nos tocaba comenzar a perder población activa en torno a 2019, así que este dato tenemos que explicarlo por el exilio económico de inmigrantes y gente joven. Por último, si echamos un vistazo a la recaudación por cotizaciones sociales de la Seguridad Social







Lo que observamos es que se recupera desde diciembre de 2013, pero de forma tan débil que llama la atención. La explicación que nos dan los expertos es que el empleo creado es de escasa calidad, con menores salarios y jornadas de trabajo más reducidas que el empleo que se ha perdido. Parece que el comentario del catedrático Carles Manera, “España no está creando empleo sino repartiendo las horas de trabajo”, es una buena parte de la verdad.


*La España “ponzi”, pedir deuda para pagar los intereses.
*
Veamos ahora el coste de la “recuperación” en términos financieros. Los datos empíricos muestran que los países suelen tener especial intolerancia hacia la deuda externa, suele ser habitual que la deuda externa deje de renovarse, en lo que se conoce como “sudden stop”, un fenómeno que ya padecimos en nuestras carnes. Si observamos la evolución de la deuda externa española respecto al resto del mundo, vemos que tras comenzar a moderarse en el segundo trimestre de 2012, vuelve a subir con fuerza a partir del último trimestre de 2013 (coincidiendo con la recuperación en el empleo), y de forma muy significativa en el primer trimestre de 2015, que son los últimos datos que tengo







Si en lugar de mirar el valor absoluto miramos la relación con el PIB el panorama no cambia, y el máximo también lo tenemos en el primer trimestre de 2015 (el último del que tengo datos), especialmente dada la baja inflación, que hace que el valor de las deudas permanezca constante o se incremente







Si ahora en vez de mirar el valor bruto miramos el valor neto, haciendo un balance en el que las propiedades y deudas de los residentes en el extranjero sumen y las de los no residentes en España resten, el resultado tampoco es esperanzador, dado que vemos que el balance continúa haciendose cada vez más negativo a pesar de la “recuperación”







En la posición de inversión internacional hemos considerado todos los activos, no sólo las deudas, también por ejemplo las acciones. Cada activo genera una renta, así que podemos felicitarnos de los bajos tipos de interés porque una renta por activos cercanos al 100% del PIB es sin duda una cantidad que no es sencilla de asumir sin graves percances en la economía nacional.

También puede ser interesante considerar los pasivos totales respecto al exterior, ya que como he indicado lo que denominamos deuda no incluye todas nuestras obligaciones que generan rentas ¿Cambia esto en algo la foto? Pues realmente no, y es un hecho negativo, ya que implica que muchas rentas saldrán fuera de España







Si ahora cambiamos el punto de vista, y ya no nos centramos en nuestra relación con el resto del mundo, sino que nos fijamos en la deuda total excluyendo las entidades financieras, la foto que obtenemos nos ayuda extraordinariamente a entender lo que está pasando. Los datos son brutos, si una familia tiene una deuda con el banco pero a su vez una empresa debe una cierta cantidad a esa familia ambas cantidades se suman, lo que implica que en cuanto al sector público estamos considerando los pasivos no consolidados (la cifra más realista serían los pasivos consolidados, que son 150.000 millones menos)







El secreto de la “recuperación” española está en el gasto público, que está permitiendo al sector privado reducir su deuda, algo previsible, dado que como hemos visto en las anteriores gráficas la contribución del sector exterior es negativa. Tener la deuda pública apalancada sobre la deuda externa es un suicidio, especialmente sin la posibilidad de devaluar, dado que al menor cambio en el sentimiento de los mercados internacionales, con su volatilidad característica, se puede producir un “sudden stop”, la repatriación de todos esos capitales, que provocaría una crisis de liquidez y haría que la economía española se derrumbase como un castillo de naipes.

Por último, resta por ver la balanza de pagos, que continúa ligeramente en positivo. La forma que tiene la curva es la que podría esperarse de lo que hemos visto anteriormente. La curva cambia su tendencia ascendente en enero de 2014, coincidiendo con la recuperación en el empleo, que viene dada por la dinamización de la demanda interna. Ese incremento de la demanda interna hace que cambie la tendencia de la curva, que posteriormente vuelve a recuperar una tendencia ascendente en octubre 2014, coincidiendo con el fuerte descenso en los precios del petróleo que se venía produciendo por esa época





ç

Conviene recordar que según el documento Un programa equitativo de inversión en energías limpias para España, las importaciones de energía, en gran medida petróleo, le costaron a España el 3,6% de su PIB en el año 2014. No cabe duda que la fuerte reducción del precio del petróleo le ha proporcionado un balón de oxígeno a la maltrecha economía española, que ha podido continuar aumentando su demanda interna mientras mejora, aunque sea modestamente, su balanza comercial.

Los bajos precios del petróleo están aquí para quedarse, al menos durante dos años, pero volverán a subir, dado que todo apunta a que ha llegado el fin del petróleo barato (sin tener en cuenta que incluso ahora se encuentra 2,5 veces más caro que en 1999, cuando empezamos a tomarnos en serio nuestras burbuja inmobiliaria). La conclusión es clara, un breve cambio en el sentimiento de los mercados, por ejemplo ante la crisis financiera internacional que parece estar cocinándose, o ante la subida de tipos en EEUU, hará que la economía se vaya a pique más pronto que tarde. Un cambio de ciclo en los precios del petróleo podría agravar la situación. Ténganlo en cuenta a la hora de tomar sus decisiones personales


----------



## Modus (1 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Magnífico artículo de magnífico blog.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.
> 
> ...



se equivoca en la valoracion de la evolucion demografica::::

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 13:48 ----------




CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Tan solo 1 dia sin agua y mira lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo:48 horas sin luz ni agua y el pais arde por el panico.
> 
> Lo vais a ver con vuestros ojitos,por muy demente que parezca la idea.




antes qde lo q parece


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2015)

El verdadero problema de España.

Una clase minoritaría que estruja a la mayoría de la población con constantes reclamos de eliminación de derechos, precarización del trabajo, .....

Los empresaurios son los dueños del capital y han arrasado el factor trabajo.

Pagan una ridiculez cuando de la nómina, Montoro y sus muyayos pegan dentelladas a los ingresos de padres de familia.


----------



## pir (2 Ago 2015)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Tan solo 1 dia sin agua y mira lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo:48 horas sin luz ni agua y el pais arde por el panico.
> 
> Lo vais a ver con vuestros ojitos,por muy demente que parezca la idea.



Te voy a poner un ejemplo que conozco en mi pueblo. Una parte de los españoles/as no viejos y las visilleras rumanas con sus familias (marido español o rumano y prole), ya les parece el fin del mundo cuando no tienen agua caliente para ducharse:fiufiu:

¿No ducharse todos los días del año? Eso no puede ser según ellos, es intolerable:: Lo llamativo es que te lo dicen "alguienes" que no tienen trabajo de mucho mancharse ni van al gimnasio ni hacen deporte.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2015)

[youtube]qkB7JePiQ50[/youtube]


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2015)

Felipe González se convierte en ciudadano colombiano - ABC.es

Vozpópuli - Los Aznar están hartos y planean irse a vivir a Nueva York

El expresidente Zapatero busca piso "modesto" en Berlín - EcoDiario.es

:fiufiu::fiufiu:

Nuestros Expresidentes nos leen...

P.D .. Curioso... dime a quien apoyastes mientras gobernastes... y te diré donde buscar asilo


----------



## Modus (5 Ago 2015)

up al sitio del foro donde babear por un futuro jorrible

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 21:30 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Felipe González se convierte en ciudadano colombiano - ABC.es
> 
> Vozpópuli - Los Aznar están hartos y planean irse a vivir a Nueva York
> 
> ...



dime lo que comistes y te dire lo que engordastes ::::


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Ago 2015)

Alguna información privilegiada tienen que no llega a la masa. Este otoño se va a liar parda.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2015)

Y yo soy de los convencidos de que nuestra situación contable es muchisimo peor...solo la administración paralela que hay montada con todas las empresas públicas y para públicas, verdaderos zombis/ agujeros negros de deuda, debería ser motivo para que nuestra prima se disparara...

Que lo hará...

Muy significativo lo de DE GUANOS: hay que vender bankia antes de 2017¡¡¡

Ya sabemos lo que supone...AVERSIÓN AL RIESGO PAIS...


----------



## Modus (7 Ago 2015)

up al hilo masoquista del foro 

ojo, muchos de ellos son frikis libertarians q defeinden la teneincia de armas


Un número creciente de respetados expertos financieros están advirtiendo que estamos justo en el borde de otra gran crisis económica. Por supuesto eso no quiere decir que vaya a suceder. muchos expertos se han equivocado antes. Pero sin lugar a dudas, las banderas rojas están apareciendo por todo el lugar y se están alineando para una nueva crisis financiera. Mientras escribo este artículo, las acciones estadounidenses han disminuido, el Dow Jones cayó más de 750 puntos desde el pico del mercado en mayo, y una de cada cinco acciones de Estados Unidos ya está en un mercado bajista . Confío plenamente en que los próximos meses puede ser extremadamente caótica, y estoy lejos de estar solo. Los siguientes son 8 expertos financieros que están advirtiendo que una gran crisis financiera es inminente ...

*Doug Casey* : nos dirigimos a "una catástrofe de proporciones históricas" ...

*
Bill Fleckenstein *: advierte que los mercados estadounidenses podrían dirigirse a la calamidad en los próximos meses ...


*Richard Russell*: el mercado bajista que viene "destrozará el actual sistema económico" ...



*Larry Edelson*: es "100% seguro" de que una crisis financiera mundial se desatará "en los próximos meses" ... 




*John Hussman*: las condiciones del mercado, tal y como estamos observando en este momento sólo han ocurrido en algunos momentos clave a lo largo de nuestra historia ... 


*Marc Faber* sugirió que las acciones estadounidenses pronto podrían caer en picado hasta en un 40 por ciento ...

*
Henry Blodget *: está sugiriendo que las acciones estadounidenses pronto podrían caer hasta en un 50 por ciento ...


* Egon von Greyerz *:dijo recientemente a King World Noticias que nos dirigimos a "la destrucción de la riqueza más histórica " ...

http://emergingequity.org/2015/08/05/8-financial-experts-t
hat-are-warning-that-a-great-financial-crisis-is-imminent/


----------



## Estrellero (7 Ago 2015)

En Wall Street están bien asesorados en cuestión de Astrología. 

El año 1929 y siguientes una cuadratura de Plutón y Urano afectaba seriamente al Sol natal de Estados Unidos en el grado 13 de Cáncer, en la cúspide de su casa 8 natal (la casa del dinero de los demás es decir de las finanzas), y a su Saturno natal en el grado 14 de Libra, en su casa 10 natal (la casa del Poder). Del 24 al 29 de octubre, fechas del jueves negro y posteriores lunes y martes negros, Mercurio transitó entre los grados 12 y 19 de Libra, detonando esta cuadratura.

Entre el 18 de septiembre y el 8 de octubre de 2015 veremos una configuración parecida. Urano y Plutón han vuelto a formar una cuadratura que afecta a esos mismos puntos en la carta natal de los USA, que es detonada primero por Mercurio y luego por el Sol transitando sobre el grado 14 de Libra.

Por otra parte, como ya se ha dicho en otro lugar de este foro, el mes de Elul de este año sabático de 2015 viene cargadito. El 29 de Elul cae en el 13 de septiembre. 

Levantada la carta de esa luna nueva con que acaba el mes lunar (que casualmente coincide con un eclipse parcial) para Nueva York, ¡ Oh, coincidencia significativa ¡ Urano el destrutor está en el Medio Cielo. La casa 8 (el dinero de los demás) tiene su cúspide en Acuario, por tanto su regente es Urano. En dicha casa está Neptuno (las ilusiones, los desengaños), retrógrado y sufriendo la oposición de Júpiter. Si ha de haber un crack, todo apunta a ese mes lunar posterior al 13 de septiembre.


----------



## elena francis (7 Ago 2015)

Por fin he cargado el puto hilo.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (7 Ago 2015)

esta mierda es del 2012 y seguimos aquí tan pichis...

¿dónde está el apocalipsis now?


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2015)

HarryWashello dijo:


> esta mierda es del 2012 y seguimos aquí tan pichis...
> 
> ¿dónde está el apocalipsis now?



El Apocalipsis ya llego para miles de familias a las que la crisis les has aplastado.

La próxima estación es el armageddon e igual te toca a ti


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2015)

*El inmobiliario sigue en coma profundo
*
El inmobiliario sigue en coma profundo. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*Las cifras dicen que el sector no está teniendo una recuperación apreciable y que en realidad se ha conseguido poco más que detener el derrumbamiento que se prolongaba ya más de seis años
*






Es frecuente escuchar durante los últimos meses comentarios sobre que el sector inmobiliario ya se está recuperando, que vuelven a verse grúas y que ya pronto volverá a ser lo de siempre. Pero ¿es esto lo que nos dicen los datos? Por fortuna disponemos de unas extensas estadísticas sobre el sector que nos pueden ayudar a saber si estas opiniones están fundadas o no.

*El consumo de cemento*, como vemos en el primer gráfico, ha subido ligeramente desde mínimos de hace dos años, pero aun así sigue por debajo de la línea del millón de Tm al mes, cifra no vista desde los años 60 del pasado siglo.







*Las compraventas de vivienda* han tenido una curiosa evolución. Si la vivienda nueva no da indicio alguno de remontar, la de segunda mano sí que lo ha hecho, probablemente impulsada por las liquidaciones de stock que está efectuando la banca. Pero, en su conjunto, las compraventas, como se ve, siguen prácticamente en plano.








*Las hipotecas también han subido muy levemente*, pero, como también se puede apreciar, el número de viviendas hipotecadas es aproximadamente la cuarta parte de lo que había antes de la crisis.







*Los visados de obra nueva por fin han convergido con las viviendas terminadas, pero el nivel es impresionantemente bajo*, ya que es de más o menos de una vivienda por cada 1.000 habitantes al año, una fracción del nivel de reposición del stock inmobiliario, que sería al menos diez veces superior.







Si nos preguntamos por qué no se vende más vivienda, *la respuesta no es que el esfuerzo de compra sea alto, pues como se ve está sobre 1/3 de la renta media por hogar, históricamente en la zona media-baja para nuestro país. Las razones reales hay que buscarlas en el enorme paro e inestabilidad laboral en la franja de edad más propensa a comprar, en una demografía que comienza a ser muy adversa para el inmobiliario*, ya que las cohortes que entran en edad de comprar son cada vez menores y posiblemente en un cambio de mentalidad sobre la adquisición de deudas a largo plazo. La larguísima crisis ha supuesto un varapalo impresionante al optimismo sobre un futuro cada vez mejor especialmente entre los jóvenes, y es difícil que eso cambie nuevamente a corto plazo. También es posible que la pérdida de valor de muchas inversiones inmobiliarias, la persistentemente baja inflación y las dificultades para hacerlas líquidas haya dañado mucho su tradicional papel de refugio de los ahorradores








Por último, el único que está ayudando de forma significativa es el sector público, como se ve en las cifras de licitación, que casi se ha duplicado en los últimos dos años hasta alcanzar casi la media previa a la burbuja. Pero esta remontada está dando ya síntomas de agotamiento y en los últimos meses incluso está bajando ligeramente. En cualquier caso, es sobre la quinta parte de los máximos de la burbuja








En conclusión, *las cifras nos están diciendo que el sector inmobiliario no está teniendo una recuperación apreciable y que en realidad se ha conseguido poco más que detener el derrumbamiento que se prolongaba ya más de seis años. La reactivación de la demanda en la economía a la que estamos asistiendo en los últimos trimestres no está yendo más que tangencialmente al sector de la construcción, lo que nos está diciendo a las claras que algo ha cambiado en la sociedad española respecto a su legendaria pisitofilia. Ya era hora*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (11 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El Apocalipsis ya llego para miles de familias a las que la crisis les has aplastado.
> 
> La próxima estación es el armageddon e igual te toca a ti



pues esperaré sentado al puto mes de octubre de cuando Dios quiera...


----------



## sirpask (11 Ago 2015)

Paciencia... Que esta gente esta evaluando si la subida de tipos conlleva una subida del precio del petroleo.

Los 14 presidentes de la FED - Libre Mercado


Como den el O.K desde las big four universities, tendremos guano del bueno.

P.d todos quieren que suban los tipos... Pero nadie quiere que suba el petroleo.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2015)

Señores, estado de emergencia en Ferguson (USA).

Y todo bajo la presidencia de un presidente de color.


----------



## elena francis (11 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, estado de emergencia en Ferguson (USA).
> 
> Y todo bajo la presidencia de un presidente de color.



¿Eso no quedará cerca de Salou?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, estado de emergencia en Ferguson (USA).
> 
> Y todo bajo la presidencia de un presidente de color.



¿Es la noticia vieja repetida o es que otra vez esta en estado de emergencia?.

Es que es difícil de creer.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2015)

Ahora.

La militarización terminara en la Ley Marcial.

Es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## Modus (12 Ago 2015)

es cuestion de tiempo


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2015)

6 años después, sigue siendo un artículo fantástico

El hombre más listo del mundo. Blogs de Desde Londres

*El hombre más listo del mundo*

En 1995, Robert Rubin era asistente especial para la Política Económica y el “hombre más listo del mundo”. El presidente Clinton le propuso un reto: *¿Cómo podía EEUU crecer año tras año, sin crear inflación, manteniendo la hegemonía del dólar, colocando su deuda en el mercado, aumentando la “riqueza” de las familias y evitando que China se convirtiera en la primera potencia mundial, todo ello al mismo tiempo?. 
*
Rubin encontró la solución: *globalización y desregulación financiera: importación de productos baratos y déficit comercial financiado por un superávit de capital. La parte financiera la pondría la reserva Federal y la parte comercial la UE y China*.

La tarea no era fácil. La Sra. Born se empeñaba en investigar los derivados por lo que se decidió "acabar" con ella. Greenspan, Rubin y Levitt pidieron al Congreso americano una moratoria en la introducción de la regulación propuesta por Born. En abril de 1999, aburrida, dejo su puesto. En 2000, se firmaba la vía libre a la desregulación.

El segundo problema era crecer sin la inflación. *Fue fácil convencer a China (Asia) y a Alemania a que se unieran a la globalización y a que exportaran sus productos a precios bajos*. Estados Unidos abrió su mercado y forzó el nuevo GATT. Alemania y China pensaron que Clinton se había vuelto loco. Exportar todo lo que quisieran a EEUU era una bendición. Ni Alemania ni China vieron que eran parte del plan de transferencia de riqueza desde Europa y Asia hacia EEUU. *A cambio de productos reales, Alemania y China recibían dólares creados a voluntad y sin respaldo. Cuanto más exportaban, más dependientes del dólar y de la economía americana se convertían*.

Los dólares que Alemania y China recibían se tenían que reciclar en sus mercados domésticos, dado que ni entidades financieras ni ciudadanos podían usarlos localmente. El Buba y el Banco Central Chino imprimían marcos y yuanes a cambio de esos dólares de las empresas exportadoras, aumentando el riesgo de tensiones inflacionistas.

China buscó la solución “esterilizando” el exceso de dólares, aumentando las reservas de las entidades en el Banco Central (16%), vendiendo títulos hipotecarios que tenían que ser comprados por las entidades (10% de depósitos) e invirtiendo en materias primas.

*Alemania necesitaba otra solución. ¿Qué hacer con una pila de dólares cuando el 55% de tu comercio es con países que no usan esta moneda? “Pasarle el muerto” a Europa. Crear una burbuja de crédito con la ayuda de unas castas políticas locales corruptas y una parte de su población sin conocimientos económicos. Se creó la UME y con la ayuda del BCE, las entidades alemanas prestaron los fondos para que los “hermanos” del Sur crecieran*.

La colaboración necesaria de Alemania, en la génesis de la UE.
*Para evitar otro 1923 y dar salida al exceso de dólares, el BCE crearía la “base” en euros. Las entidades alemanas darían crédito y las entidades del Sur lo expandirían, pero la oferta monetaria en euros se controlaba. El BCE no creaba la burbuja con euros “de la nada” (su obligación es la inflación) sino con currency swaps en dólares entre entidades alemanas y del Sur y entre el BCE y la FED. De 1999 a 2006, el crecimiento monetario en euros fue del 6.7% pero el crédito a familias y empresas en España fue del 20%.
Por eso Alemania necesitaba el euro. Por eso no le importó que Grecia falsificara sus cuentas o que nadie cumpliera con Maastricht en 2002. Los ciudadanos del Sur se hipotecaban en euros cuando en la realidad lo eran en dólares, dado que las obligaciones de sus entidades con las alemanas y la FED eran en dólares. Así, parte de la deuda de los españoles se financió con dólares del Plan Rubin*.

Algunas entidades financieras europeas sabían el juego. El Exchange Stabilization Fund (ESF) utilizaba euros, francos y Derechos Especiales de Giro para intervenir en el cambio euro-dólar. El ESF compraba deuda soberana, acciones extranjeras e intervenía en el mercado de futuros, fomentando que las entidades mantuvieran activos en dólares al garantizarles un mayor valor futuro de sus dólares. Pedir dólares al BCE era negocio redondo. El euro era la moneda oficial, las deudas eran contablemente en euros, pero el negocio y las obligaciones de pago estaban en dólares.

*En 2007, los $24.000 millones del superávit comercial alemán se habían convertido en $34 billones de crédito. Tocaba cerrar el “grifo”. Se deja caer Lehman y los hedge funds deshacen posiciones en euros para recuperar dólares. El Banco Central Chino “tira” de sus líneas de dólares para proteger su sistema y deja a las entidades europeas sin dólares. Al “desaparecer” los dólares, apareció el estrangulamiento del crédito*.

¿Ha funcionado este Plan? Para los que lo diseñaron y los que no necesitan las noticias para saber lo que pasa, sí. Han ganado mucho dinero. No han podido evitar el desarrollo de China, pero lo han retrasado. Se ha creado una crisis mundial y muchos ciudadanos han perdido su trabajo, pero como dicen, “no se puede hacer una tortilla sin romper huevos”.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2015)

La verdadera prensa poniendo blanco sobre negro.

Sorry Troika, Spain's Economic Recovery Is "One Big Lie" | Zero Hedge

*Sorry Troika, Spain's Economic Recovery Is "One Big Lie"*

During six months of protracted and terribly fraught negotiations between Athens, Berlin, Brussels, and the IMF, the idea that Spain, Italy, and Ireland somehow represented austerity “success stories” was frequently trotted out as the rationale behind demanding that Greece embark on a deeper fiscal retrenchment despite the fact that the country is mired in recession. Here’s the official line from the German Council of Economic Experts: 

The economic turnarounds in Ireland, Portugal, Spain and - until the end of last year - also in Greece show that the principle "loans against reforms" can lead to success. For the new program to work, Greece has to show more ownership for deep structural reforms. And it should make use of the technical expertise offered by its European partners.
As we’ve shown, the idea that the periphery has truly implemented anything close to “austerity” is absurd on some measures - like debt-to-GDP for instance.







Equally absurd to the 44.2% of Italian youths who are unemployed and, no doubt, to the nearly 23% of Spain’s population that are jobless, is the idea that the policies imposed by the troika in exchange for aid have done anything at all to engineer what Germany’s economic wisemen are calling “turnarounds.”













Here, courtesy of The New York Times, is what "success" and "recovery" looks like in Spain:

Spain, heralded by many as a success story for austerity policies, is on track for more than 3 percent growth this year and has created more than one million jobs since the beginning of 2014.

*But for many Spaniards, the statistics are meaningless — even suspect.
* 
*Experts say that is not surprising because the vast majority of the new jobs are part-time — some lasting only a few days — and they pay poorly, doing little to improve the lives of the millions of Spaniards who lost their jobs during the global economic crisis.

In many ways, the crisis here was deeper and more sustained than the downturn in the United States. Spain lost about 16 percent of its jobs, more than any other eurozone country. Its G.D.P. declined by 7 percent. And for the poorest 10 percent, real income dropped by 13 percent per year from 2007 to 2011, compared with only 1.4 percent for the richest 10 percent*, according to the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development, based in Paris.

*The desperation among job seekers is now so acute that many accept work contracts that pay less than the country’s reduced minimum wage — often by agreeing on paper to work two days a week, but actually working many more unpaid hours, experts say. And some, returning to their old jobs, are finding that they must take huge pay cuts*.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2015)

Para pasar un rato. La tenéis en inglés con una calidad acojonante.

McGuFilms - 'Extinction': la marmota apocalíptica - Blogs Expansión.com

[youtube]1uV38iybjqM[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ago 2015)

Las críticas no son muy buenas...

Merece la pena pagar para verla ?


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> Las críticas no son muy buenas...
> 
> Merece la pena pagar para verla ?



¿Pagar?, nunca y por ninguna en función de la TV que tengas en casa (espero que no tengas una de tubo :::::.

Ya está disponible en inglés con una buena calidad. A mí me ha gustado sin llegar a entusiasmar.

Los decorados están muy logrados, me recuerdan a The Colony que es un peliculón. Muy recomendable y está en español en 1080p.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ago 2015)

Que dices maestro¡¡¡

Pagar en muy contadas ocasiones, y por que ando mas solo que la una con la familia en serbia...y yo currando como un pepe...porca loteria¡¡¡

Tenemos proyector en casita...y nos las zampamos en familia¡¡¡

Desde hace por lo menos 10 años yaa¡¡¡

Tankiu por la info¡¡¡

---------- Post added 16-ago-2015 at 12:09 ----------

Ya está horneaádose en el "horno"...esta noche cae...


----------



## malibux (16 Ago 2015)

La de extinction es malísima por Dios, parece un refrito de todas las pelis de zombis sin ningún tipo de gracia.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2015)

malibux dijo:


> La de extinction es malísima por Dios, parece un refrito de todas las pelis de zombis sin ningún tipo de gracia.



No entusiasma y es lenta pero los decorados están bastante logrados.

Lejos de The Colony, The road, The day y otras pero es comestible, a mi juicio.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (17 Ago 2015)

Oye Bertok, que han hecho con el hilo de Markkus???. Ha desaparecido. No lo encuentro por ninguna parte.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Ago 2015)

Creo que lo han censurado...VAYA PUTA MIERDA DE FORO¡¡¡¡

Por cierto, extinction, OTRA PUTA MIERDA, CON DECIR QUE ME DORMI¡¡¡


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ago 2015)

De momento está una copia *aquí*, pero visto lo visto no se cuanto tiempo durará.

Soy un ingenuo, pero, ¿de verdad que en burbuja se censuran hilos económicos? :


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2015)

[youtube]TSs8RVhZDuQ[/youtube]

El destino de Grecia está escrito


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]TSs8RVhZDuQ[/youtube]
> 
> El destino de Grecia está escrito



¿Y el nuestro no?


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Ago 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> De momento está una copia *aquí*, pero visto lo visto no se cuanto tiempo durará.
> 
> Soy un ingenuo, pero, ¿de verdad que en burbuja se censuran hilos económicos? :




Lo borró su autor porque era copiado de Forocoches.
El Presi ha conseguido rescatar el hilo y ahora está aquí, aunque con el borrado han desaparecido los Thanks: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...olapsara-espana-recesion-2016-by-anaknas.html

Saludos



.


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2015)

España no es ajena al resto del mundo pero tiene el riesgo en el pescuezo por su deuda.

El mundo está en deflación total. Metales como el oro están en backwardation casi permanente. Eso quiere decir que el futuro está por debajo del presente. Lo que es sinónimo de que hay escasez de oro física aún sabiéndose que la producción es creciente año a año de manera asegura (se dice que a ratios del 3% pero seguro que es más). Esa apetencia por el oro indica que el dinero papel timorato fiat deja cada vez más de ser algo confiable. En la plata hay algunos futuros que también están en backwardation.

Saber el porqué de esa apetencia extrema por el oro física en el corto plazo es muy difícil. Dudo que sea por temas de consumo residencial (joyería) ya que el poder adquisitivo ha menguado. Puede ser que una parte sea por la mayor apetencia de los asiáticos pero indudablemente China tiene mucho que ver en esa escasez de corto plazo. Ya se verá si se lo comen con patatas o si pueden usar el oro para algo realmente provechoso.

Este es un signo claro de deflación el cual se propaga inexorablemente al mercado de los bonos. Es muy grave que existan bonos con tasas negativas (y no hablo de las "reales" que descuentan la falsa inflación que miden los paises). Eso quiere decir que no hay apenas nadie al otro lado con ganas de tener deuda. Los que tienen el dinero, o bien dudan de la solvencia de los potenciales deudores y por eso no les colocan el regalo o bien es que no hay deudores al otro lado. Si no hay quien está dispuesto a endeudarse es porque no tienen proyectos de creación de valor o bien sí los tienen pero ya se superó su cupo de inconsciencia de endeudo. Como sea el caso, da igual, hay contracción y ella se motiva también en la falta de demanda. Deflación pura y dura.

La falta entonces de producción derivada de falta de consumo conlleva la congestión de todo el ciclo productivo y la ausencia de generación de riqueza que permita pagar la deuda ya existente. Esa es la deflación que va a machacar a España quién además ya no tiene capacidad de devaluar la moneda para minorar las deudas. Daría igual que sí tuviera esa capacidad. El mamporro que tendría que dar en el proceso de devaluación le sacaría de los mercados clarísimamente.

España no es dueña de su destino. Simplemente vive de prestado y tiene la sensación de que es rica porque se ha emborrachado con los ricos. Cuando llegue la mañana después de la resaca y cada uno vaya a coger su coche, ahí se marcará la diferencia entre el Ferrari y el Panda.


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2015)

Que webox tiene ...

[youtube]D1Oh4fMkKe4[/youtube]

---------- Post added 18-ago-2015 at 10:14 ----------

Sin palabras.

[youtube]1uMdQW8H9rI[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2015)

Señores, la probabilidad de que se escape un nuke ha crecido y ya no es descartable.
El gran capital privado le hace pasado sus deudas a los estados, han estado cerca de un año distribuyendo su papel entre las manos débiles y los fondos de pensiones, ....

Ahora montón una guerra de la hostia, colocan sus armas y vuelta a empezar con los mercados por los suelos.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera

Voy a cambiar el flexo del búnker


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2015)

Janus dijo:


> España no es ajena al resto del mundo pero tiene el riesgo en el pescuezo por su deuda.
> 
> El mundo está en deflación total. Metales como el oro están en backwardation casi permanente. Eso quiere decir que el futuro está por debajo del presente. Lo que es sinónimo de que hay escasez de oro física aún sabiéndose que la producción es creciente año a año de manera asegura (se dice que a ratios del 3% pero seguro que es más). Esa apetencia por el oro indica que el dinero papel timorato fiat deja cada vez más de ser algo confiable. En la plata hay algunos futuros que también están en backwardation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (21 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, la probabilidad de que se escape un nuke ha crecido y ya no es descartable.
> El gran capital privado le hace pasado sus deudas a los estados, han estado cerca de un año distribuyendo su papel entre las manos débiles y los fondos de pensiones, ....
> 
> Ahora montón una guerra de la hostia, colocan sus armas y vuelta a empezar con los mercados por los suelos.
> ...



Hola amijo Bertok. Me pasaba por aquí para saludarlo. 

Winter is coming.


----------



## Leunam (23 Ago 2015)

Tarde de domingo convenciendo a la parienta de las enormes ventajas de la adquisición de una máquina de coser (mecánica).

Al final confesé los madmaxistas motivos y resultó lo mejor, poco a poco el mensaje va calando... 

Saludos 
Manu


----------



## Modus (24 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, la probabilidad de que se escape un nuke ha crecido y ya no es descartable.
> El gran capital privado le hace pasado sus deudas a los estados, han estado cerca de un año distribuyendo su papel entre las manos débiles y los fondos de pensiones, ....
> 
> Ahora montón una guerra de la hostia, colocan sus armas y vuelta a empezar con los mercados por los suelos.
> ...



muy beun analisis

Erase una vez un pais donde no pasaba nada,el pais del nunca jamás.Pero mira que aquí llegó un trol con gafas y barbas y les dijo a los pequeños diminutos pitufinos:...está todo por las nubes,no vais a llegar a fin de mes,la cabaña os la van a embargar porque os vais al paro,la aldea se va a separar y convertir en veinte minialdeas,cada una con un nuevo jefecillo,es un desastre.....blablabla.....


Después llegó el mago gepetto a la aldea,un tipo flacucho y con cejas en p****,tenía un gorro y nariz de pinocho y les dijo:no os preocupeis,todos es felicidaddddd,todo es pazzzzz,debeis sonreir y alegraros,somos los mejores ,somos los enanos que más crecemos,que digo enanos,vamos a ser gigantes,ninguna aldea vive mejor que nosotros y además a todos los pitufos que tengan buen talante,les daré una casa ,un video,un coche,una parabolica y un viaje al caribe..blablabla


continaurá


----------



## bubbler (24 Ago 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Todo el programa está bien, pero en Min. 10:20, Max indica un nuevo cesto de divisas (incluye $ ¿SDR?) que cotizará respecto al oro:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Zqt18VH2F5o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Nos faltan las instrucciones del juguete y en que momento podremos jugar... De hacerlo, tendría que ser en un periodo de tiempo donde la borregada esté atontada con otras cosas (vacaciones de verano), la gente gasta, está más preocupada por sus vacaciones y deja un margen de 2 meses para realizar todo el cambio; septiembre la borregada empieza a hacer cosas y hasta el siguiente mes no empieza a ocurrir el aplastamiento de órdenes.* -> Parece que han pulsado el botón, es decir, tenemos entre 2 meses y 10 meses como mucho para limar cosillas o activar los planes que cada uno tenga preparado... Estos dos meses son vitales para realizar los movimientos de ajedrez que van a determinar vuestro futuro, luego de 2 a 10 meses es para consolidar lo realizado, y superior a 10 meses es ya movida gorda civil...

Esto es como todo, hoy mejor que mañana; y quiero decir que la situación se va a empezar a degradar rápidamente a nivel de agenda pero no tanto a nivel de percepción...


Para los nuevos que entran y no se enteran de nada...



bubbler dijo:


> Otro pasito más; para aquellas personas que no entiendan nada, les planteo mirar el siguiente dibujo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ago 2015)

¡Bertok! dinamita pura:

Deflationary Collapse Ahead? | Our Finite World

Con joyas del tipo:

"Sin el sistema financiero, casi nada funciona: el sistema de extracción de aceite, el sistema de suministro de electricidad, el sistema de pensiones, la capacidad del mercado de valores para mantener su valor. El cambio que estamos encontrando es similar a perder el sistema operativo en una computadora, o desconectar un refrigerador de la pared."

Y para que se hagan una idea de la hostia que viene y el tiempo en el que se implementa:

"No sabemos lo rápido que las cosas van a desentrañar, pero las cosas son propensos a ser muy diferente en un tiempo tan corto como un año. Mundial de líderes financieros son propensos a "sacar las paradas", tratando de mantener las cosas juntas. Una gran parte de nuestro problema es demasiada deuda. Esto es difícil de solucionar, ya que la reducción de la deuda reduce la demanda y hace que las materias primas bajen aún más los precios. Con los bajos precios, la producción de los productos básicos es probable que caiga. Por ejemplo, la producción de alimentos utilizando insumos de combustibles fósiles es probable que disminuya en gran medida con el tiempo, como es el petróleo, el gas y la producción de carbón."

A tomar por saco el sistema eléctrico (¿alguien sabe un sistema barato de conectarse a internete sin sistema telefónico ni luz en red?):


El sistema eléctrico, como entregado por la red, es probable que falle en aproximadamente el mismo período de tiempo como nuestro sistema de base de aceite. Nada fallará durante la noche, pero parece muy poco probable que la electricidad va a durar más que el petróleo por más de un año o dos. Todos los sistemas son dependientes del sistema financiero. Si el sistema de aceite no puede pagar a sus trabajadores y obtener piezas de repuesto debido a un colapso en el sistema financiero, lo mismo es probable que sea cierto del sistema de red eléctrica."

Mirar la conclusión a mi me da miedo.


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (27 Ago 2015)

Lo que me voy a reir cuando escuche a los todólogos (improvisados ejpertos en termodinámica y dinámica de sistemas) "nadie lo vio venir".
Eso si hay tele aún... de internet ni hablamos.
He visto esto por ahí, lo mismo sirve.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Ago 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Tarde de domingo convenciendo a la parienta de las enormes ventajas de la adquisición de una máquina de coser (mecánica).
> 
> Al final confesé los madmaxistas motivos y resultó lo mejor, poco a poco el mensaje va calando...
> 
> ...



No sé... yo es que vengo de vuelta de esa situación... ya le digo que puede que haya sido una muy mala idea.

Yo hice lo mismo y al cabo de unos meses ella se cansó diciendo que eso no iba a llegar nunca o que si lo hace será dentro de mucho... y deshizo todo lo que hicimos.

Hay libros de primeros de los 80 que parecen que hablan de la crisis de ahora. Los tiempos no los controlamos. Lo mismo sucede el mes que viene que la década que viene. Es importante tener esto en mente porque si no se hace para deshacer.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2015)

Más claro imposible.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2015)

Casi 2 horas de apocalipsis ininterumpido salvo en la presentación de los personajes.

Buenos efectos y bien organizada la película. Cuando crees que se acaba el apocalipsis en Los Ángeles llega lo mejor: San Francisco.

enjoy it!

[youtube]CPgHA896zXA[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2015)

Quien no lo entienda, que se ponga los subtítulos.

*IMPRESCINDIBLE*, la que tienen preparada.

Dice que el plan de la élite es que tras rescatar Wall Street al HF LCTM en 98 y posteriormente los bancos centrales rescatas a Wal Street en 08, allá por el 18 será el FMI quién rescate a los bancos centrales son sus derechos de giro.

Jim Rickards cree que este plan no funcionará y se impondrá un corralito bestial como el de Chipre. El presentador se confunde y le dice que como en Grecia (este video es anterior al corralito griego) ..... visionarios.

[youtube]JqRs1Nd5dQg[/youtube]


----------



## spheratu (29 Ago 2015)

Que el fmi rescatará a los bancos centrales,asi en plural? Y quien rescatará al fmi despues de semejante animalada?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2015)

spheratu dijo:


> Que el fmi rescatará a los bancos centrales,asi en plural? Y quien rescatará al fmi despues de semejante animalada?



Después vendrá el reset y el nuevo orden social en función de las deudas de cada uno. Una especie a sistema de castas.

¿Un Elysium a lo bestia?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Ago 2015)

Pues si hay un reset en función de las deudas de cada pudiera ser que tercermundistas y "refugiados" varios entren en Elysium y doctores empepitados se queden fuera.....


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2015)

Así es.

La deuda será la diferenciadora.

Pero hasta llegar ahí van a estar imprimiendo mas y mas hasta que sea insostenible y el proceso de transferencia de riqueza este muy avanzado


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2015)

Minuto 4

[youtube]MiU5Cc9nHRE[/youtube]

Mira que no trago a estos sucialistas de postal pero si tiene huevos a retroceder de forma completa la Reforma Laboral será un acto de valentía.

La oligarquía europea va a apretar las tuercas porque:

1. - Ken Sánchez será el próximo prsidente del gobierno español. Sin duda, en solitario o con podemos.
2. - Apretarán las tuercas con la deuda patria. A ver como se conjuga con tito Draghhi quemando 60.000 millones de leuros / mes.

A partir de Diciembre de 2015, comienza la pelea a cara de perro con los oligarcas europeos. Ahí está el precedente de Grecia.

Haced los deberes, ya quedan meses


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> A partir de Diciembre de 2015, comienza la pelea a cara de perro con los oligarcas europeos. Ahí está el precedente de Grecia.
> 
> *Haced los deberes*, ya quedan meses



¿Le parece hacer bien los deberes el terminar con todas las deudas que uno tenga, hacerse con una vivienda autosuficiente energéticamente, en un lugar alejado de las urbes, con frutales, pozo propio y huerto agroecológico?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2015)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Le parece hacer bien los deberes el terminar con todas las deudas que uno tenga, hacerse con una vivienda autosuficiente energéticamente, en un lugar alejado de las urbes, con frutales, pozo propio y huerto agroecológico?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-sociedades-agricolas-autosuficientes.html



+ escopeta, + abundante munición, + perro, + bella y complaciente mujer.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ago 2015)

+ latas de caballa al natural...he descubierto que el latun lleva mucho mercurio...:


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Minuto 4
> 
> [youtube]MiU5Cc9nHRE[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Puta de oros...tengo un disgusto...

Un gran amigo mio se va a empufar este mes en 180.000 euros por un adobado...

No me ha hecho caso...la gente piensa que ya ha pasado todo.

Sobre todo los conectados a la teta pública...no quieren oir hablar del ritmo de gasto desenfrenado...ni de nada para ellos, agorero...

Sé que no puedo hacer nada...y me jode, porque es un buen hombre. La mujer le ha machacado tanto que al final ha tragao...

CAGOENLAPUTA...

Tu horizonte, maese Bertok, para las medidas de gran calado como la que nos anuncias del FMI como último rescatador, es sin duda de 2018 para arriba???


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2015)

En 2016, la oligarquía europea ya conocerá las limitaciones que tendrá en el poder Ken Sánchez que estará muy mediatizado por el apoyo de PODEMOS.

Hay que ver hasta dónde llegan las "medidas radicales de apoyo al pueblo" de PODEMOS hacia el partido socialista pero lo que sí será es que el próximo gobierno echará para atrás la Reforma Laboral que ha sido la gran puñalada de la clase empresarial a la sociedad trabajadora española.

Esa medida es en contra de los dictados de la corrupta oligarquía europea y va a traer mucha presión.

La luna de miel que ha permitido el endeudamiento masiva a Rajoy será historia.

Entre el verano de 2016 y el Otoño de 2017, este país va a estar en crispación constante.

Ya queda poco para cada cada ciudadano ponga encima de la mesa sus cartas y pueda atrincherarse ante el vendaval que viene.

C U in da jel


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ago 2015)

..................::::::::


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> + latas de caballa al natural...he descubierto que el latun lleva mucho mercurio...:



Las latas (de lo que sea) tarde o temprano se acaban.

Como no tengas un huerto del que proveerte...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Ago 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En 2016, la oligarquía europea ya conocerá las limitaciones que tendrá en el poder Ken Sánchez que estará muy mediatizado por el apoyo de PODEMOS.
> 
> Hay que ver hasta dónde llegan las "medidas radicales de apoyo al pueblo" de PODEMOS hacia el partido socialista pero lo que sí será es que el próximo gobierno echará para atrás la Reforma Laboral que ha sido la gran puñalada de la clase empresarial a la sociedad trabajadora española.
> 
> ...



Bertok que parecemos nuevos, se hace un "chiripas" y a pasear, que está todo pensado ::.


----------



## Lynx (30 Ago 2015)

Malaysia's masses protest against corruption | The Economist


----------



## bubbler (31 Ago 2015)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Esa presunción puede que no sea correcta. La "casta global" tal vez necesita un colapso financiero y económico global para tener la excusa de "modificar" el sistema o sustituirlo por uno más totalitario.
> 
> Por otra parte, para la élite el sistema actual no es un fin en sí mismo, sino un medio, un medio para mantener el control. El control es lo único que importa, él les permite mantener su status quo. Cada época necesita un sistema de control diferente. Tal vez es hora de desechar el antiguo sistema de control y poner en marcha el siguiente.
> 
> ...



Añado este comentario, ya que sintetiza de forma muy acertada...

Bertok, para Elysium habría que identificar el vector (elemento de uso, pienso que Metales Preciosos) y por lo tanto el interfase (compuerta de entrada/salida)... Vivir en Elysium sería muy difícil, ya que habría que cambiar muchísimo, pero controlando el interfase o metiendo mano en dicho interfase o en el vector, puede ser un nivel aceptable de vida...

Está claro que sólo van a quedar:

- Elysiums: Gitanos globales.
- Media: Los que controlan el interfase o compuerta de entrada/salida entre Elysium y los esclavos, así como el vector de control.
- Esclavos: Pangapalomos, sheeples (aborregados), gente inconsciente...
No habrá casos intermedios, ya que los que no tengan deudas, o se mueren o incurren en deudas...

Cuidado con Septiembre, consejos ante la movida en estos dos meses:
- Si vas a trabajar en gran ciudad en transporte público:
* Evita horas puntas, vé 30 min antes.
* Evita pasar por centros aglomerados (Atocha, Nuevos ministerios...).
* Atento al foro y noticias raras.
* Si puedes sacar dinero del banco mañana mismo, y a lo largo de la semana y guardarlo todo el tiempo que puedas.
* Reconvertir dichos papeles en monedas de plata del Banco de España (si puedes cambiarlas todas, hazlo, ya que siempre puedes descambiarlas en el BDE a coste 0; mejor las de 12€, luego las de 20€, luego las de 30€).
* Compra garrafas de agua, sal, azúcar o miel, botella de lejía para purificación de agua (sin aromas, tiene que etiquetar que sirve para purificar agua), latas de paté de cerdo o magro, tabaco, ron/whiskey (no compres condones que no sirven en situación chunga), antiinflamatorios, analgésicos, antibióticos, mms... Todo barato, la calidad no importa...
* Infórmate todo lo que puedas, y si ves que te pilla el tren no seas tonto y pregunta, aguanta el chaparrón de los CM's y espera a los foreros que te echarán un cable.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (31 Ago 2015)

Amijo Bertok, he encontrado a la mujer perfecta para ti. 

Busca en Youtube esto: "Survival Lilly". 
Y además tiene perro. Que mas quieres???

La verdad es que acabo de descubrir los vídeos de su canal, y están muy bien. 

Disfrutalos. Salud hermano.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2015)

Esa faceta la tengo bien cubierta.

Buen canal, parece preparada.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2015)

Pues a mí me parece que el Ken Sánchez no va a gobernar y al revés, gracias a él la desgracia pperra va a seguir en el poder. O deja de ser una cara amable y joven sin sustancia. Un tontorrón a lo ZP que de momento no dice tamañas tonterías pero tampoco aporta valor alguno.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Sep 2015)

Janus dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que el Ken Sánchez no va a gobernar y al revés, gracias a él la desgracia pperra va a seguir en el poder. O deja de ser una cara amable y joven sin sustancia. Un tontorrón a lo ZP que de momento no dice tamañas tonterías pero tampoco aporta valor alguno.



Janus, más que un inconveniente esa posibilidad siempre me a parecido la mejor, en un país de pepitos como te pille gobernando el guanazo final el culpable eres tu no los paletos anteriores.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2015)

poned la foto del Oso Guanoso...



Leovigildo dijo:


> Mascota oficial del foro junto al .



........................


----------



## bubbler (1 Sep 2015)

Respondo mensajes privados (preservo discreción de envío y pregunta, aunque estaban avisados de respuesta pública, y omití realizar énfasis sobre la pregunta [realizada de forma genérica]):

1º *El vector* no se puede determinar en este contexto/coyuntura, estamos intentando determinar cual es... (yo personalmente pienso en un vector de equilibrio histórico, tipo metales preciosos como oro/plata en especial monedas de plata del BDE de 12€, 20€ y 30€, busca en este foro).

2º *El timming* no se puede determinar con precisión en meses/años, ya que los pronósticos que yo realizo (supongo que por extensión algunos foreros realizan), se basan (generalmente) en indicadores objetivos con correcciones de parámetros sociales... Eso quiere decir que: La élite, al grueso de la población la consideran sheeple (corrección parámetro social), y al resto les consideran o intelectualmente ineficaces (primariamente por estudios oficiales o adiestramiento conductual sistémico) o rebeldes (fuera del sistema de facto o de iure).

3º *¿Qué se puede hacer?* -> Pág. 1 de este hilo, aunque no estoy al 100%, pero sí al 75~85% ok.

4º *¿Más info...?* -> Regístrate, postea (principalmente en este hilo), califica el hilo, califica thanks, transmite conocimiento... ufff, dar la brasa a bertok, yo soy muy pasivo y deseo serlo...

5º *¿Futuro?* -> Concepto "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film870435.html Elysium" o "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film434167.html In-time" desde el punto de vista elitista y "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film976261.html Los hijos de los hombres" desde tu punto de vista (que es el que probablemente te toca al preguntar aquí), aunque podríamos llegar a "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film636016.html The purge" realizando un descenso a "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film520063.html Los juegos del hambre" y llegando al "http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film575436.html Apocalipsis nuclear".

Preguntas tipo PRE-:
¿Por qué ha sido?
¿Quienes son los culpables/responsables?
¿Qué motivos?
¿Cómo ha sido?
Estructuras, procesos, cómplices, sistemas... Leed el foro, el problema es que ya no hay tiempo; tenéis que ser VISCERALMENTE PRAGMÁTICOS y centraros en cambiar el chip y actuar a futuro de forma reactiva (vuestro tiempo proactivo ha pasado y lo vais a pagar...)...


----------



## Lynx (2 Sep 2015)

*When does a stock market 'correction' become a 'bear' market? Here's what to look for*

Published September 02, 2015
Associated Press


The stock market's sharp downturn in recent weeks has pulled the three major stocks indexes into what is known as a "correction." But when does a market correction effectively end a bull market and usher in a full-blown bear market?
Here are some common questions asked about bear markets, corrections and what they mean to average investors:
___
*HOW IS A BEAR MARKET DIFFERENT FROM A MARKET CORRECTION?*

A correction is a Wall Street term for when an index like the Standard & Poor's 500 index, the Dow Jones industrial average, or even an individual stock, falls 10 percent or more from a recent high. A bear market occurs when the index or stock falls 20 percent or more from the peak.
The three major U.S. stock indexes briefly fell into correction territory early last week, then came out, then fell back into correction on Tuesday. However the declines are still far short of what would be considered a bear market.
The Dow fell 469.68 points Tuesday to 16,058.35, which is 12.3 percent below its record close of 18,312.39 set on May 19. The Standard & Poor's 500 index slumped 58.33 points to 1,913.85. It's now down 10.2 percent from its high of 2,130.82 on May 21.
The Nasdaq slid 140.40 points to 4,636.10. That's down 11.2 percent from the index's high of 5,218.86 on July 20.

___
*HOW OFTEN DO MARKET CORRECTIONS BECOME BEAR MARKETS?*

In the S&P 500, the index that investors pay the most attention to, there have been 19 corrections since 1945, not including the current one, and 12 bear markets, according to S&P Dow Jones Indices.
That works out to corrections becoming bear markets a little less than 40 percent of the time, says Sam Stovall, managing director of equity strategy at S&P Capital IQ.

___
*WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME WE HAD A BEAR MARKET?

The S&P 500 entered its most recent bear market on Oct. 9, 2007, as the U.S. housing downturn and mortgage crisis erupted, triggering a credit crunch. It ended on March 9, 2009. In that 17-month period, the index fell 56.8 percent.*

___
*HOW LONG DO BEAR MARKETS LAST AND HOW DEEP DO THEY GO?*
On average, bear markets have lasted 14 months in the period since World War II, while market corrections have lasted an average of five months, Stovall said. The S&P 500 index has fallen an average of 33 percent during bear markets in that time. The biggest decline since 1945 occurred in the 2007-2009 bear market.

___
*WHAT ARE THE SIGNS THAT A CORRECTION OR A BEAR MARKET HAS ENDED?*
Generally, investors look for a 20 percent gain from a low point as well as sustained gains over at least a six-month period.
On average, bull markets end after 4.5 years. The current bull market has been going on for almost 6.5 years.
"We're in rarefied territory," Stovall said. "We have gone most recently 44 months without a decline of 10 percent of more, versus an average of 18 months."
The shortest bear market for the S&P 500 was in 1990. It lasted 2.9 months, sliding 20 percent in that period, Stovall said. *The longest was a 61-month bear market that ended in March 1942 and reduced the index by 60 percent*.
In the 12 bear markets for the S&P 500 since World War II, only one failed to recoup everything it lost. It was the bear market that ended in May 1946.
"Yet every other bull market exceeded the prior bull market's high," Stovall said

foxbusiness 2015/09/02
when-does-stock-market-correction-become-bear-market-here-what-to-look-for


----------



## Los últimos españoles (3 Sep 2015)

"Cuando la civilización cae, cae rápido"

En el segundo capítulo se ven un par de personajes estresados al percibir lo que se avecina. Exaspera ver como al interactuar con otros (básicamente para salvarlos), estos últimos viven en una total ignorancia de lo que está pasando y tienen comportamientos que entorpecen a los primeros.
¿Esto no os suena?

[youtube]yzXglr5bc3w[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Sep 2015)

Eso es la ley de la entropía...destruir, el aumento del desorden requiere mucha menos energía...y va mucho mas rápido...


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (4 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Esa faceta la tengo bien cubierta.
> 
> Buen canal, parece preparada.



Si que lo parece. 
¿Para cuando un Survival Bertok?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Sep 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Si que lo parece.
> ¿Para cuando un Survival Bertok?



Arrasaríamos en de Youtubers.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (4 Sep 2015)

El primer dia de fiesta. Cuando todo comience. Mis vecinos bajaran al rellano y se encontraran a un individuo con antifrag, marte 1, un alargador, careta anti arco voltaico y un soldador inverter, sellando la puerta del rellano.
Creyendo en dios, el canivalismo es un pecado, pero tambien los es el suicidio. Asi que la innanicion teniendo carne a disposicion es un suicidio, como dios perdona(yo no, sere mal cristiano) después de los latunes iran los vecinos.
Tendran tiempo de sobra para descolgarse desde el primero Y poner pies en polvorosa. Un añito hasta que se me terminen las provisones. Despues...
Saldre por la puerta como los cabestros, con toque de corneta. Pensando ¿Quereis un monstruo? Ya lo teneis.
P.D: Los escrupulosos morireis.
Leed el libro "El tigre del maestrazgo" el general Cabrera ya mando fusilar a los canibales de su bando en la guerra carlista. Pasaron hambre a rabiar, y eso que no llego a irse toda la organizacion social al carajo. De ahi que fueran ajusticiados. En un mundo salvaje totalmente...????


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2015)

Prosperidad americana y tal













While the kneejerk headling scanning algos are focusing on the seasonally-adjusted headline monthly NFP increase which came in a worse than expected 173K, the presidential candidates - especially the GOP - are far more focused on another data point: the labor force participation rate, and the number of Americans not in the labor force. Here, they will have some serious ammo, *because according to the BLS, the main reason why the unemployment rate tumbled to the lowest since April 2008 is because another 261,000 Americans dropped out of the labor force, as a result pushing the total number of US potential workers who are not in the labor force, to a record 94 million, an increase of 1.8 million in the past year, and a whopping 14.9 million since the start of the second great depression in December 2007 while only 4 million new jobs have been created*


----------



## manitou_ (4 Sep 2015)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El primer dia de fiesta. Cuando todo comience. Mis vecinos bajaran al rellano y se encontraran a un individuo con antifrag, marte 1, un alargador, careta anti arco voltaico y un soldador inverter, sellando la puerta del rellano.
> Creyendo en dios, el canivalismo es un pecado, pero tambien los es el suicidio. Asi que la innanicion teniendo carne a disposicion es un suicidio, como dios perdona(yo no, sere mal cristiano) después de los latunes iran los vecinos.
> Tendran tiempo de sobra para descolgarse desde el primero Y poner pies en polvorosa. Un añito hasta que se me terminen las provisones. Despues...
> Saldre por la puerta como los cabestros, con toque de corneta. Pensando ¿Quereis un monstruo? Ya lo teneis.
> ...



Te aconsejo empezar antes por los vecinos, que caducan antes que los latunes. En salazón o ahumados, si tienes disponibilidad de agua (te dará sed), pueden durar muchos meses, incluso años, aunque se rancien. Luego están las morcillas, chorizos, fardeles, etc. Ya sabes que del cerdo se aprovecha todo.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2015)

Os dejo un regalo

[youtube]-lLNZ9GK37c[/youtube]


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Sep 2015)

manitou_ dijo:


> Te aconsejo empezar antes por los vecinos, que caducan antes que los latunes. En salazón o ahumados, si tienes disponibilidad de agua (te dará sed), pueden durar muchos meses, incluso años, aunque se rancien. Luego están las morcillas, chorizos, fardeles, etc. Ya sabes que del cerdo se aprovecha todo.



Seria por tener la cociencia un poco mas tranquila, dandoles la oportunidad de irse por patas y saber que ya no me queda otra. Pero no por ellos, sino por mi. Lo de practicar canibalismo debe ser duro de cojones. Ademas me daria asco a mi mismo.


----------



## El Promotor (5 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes, mi querido asustaviejas y pechopalomo del apocalipsis.

Le dejo esto y sigo mi camino...

*El paro de EEUU baja al 5,1%*







Y ánimo, que ya queda menos para el madmax y todo ese rollo de frikis de sofá e internet que se traen entre ustedes. :XX:


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buenas tardes, mi querido asustaviejas y pechopalomo del apocalipsis.
> 
> Le dejo esto y sigo mi camino...
> 
> ...



En el ciclo generador de mayor desigualdad social de las últimas décadas.

Con casi 50 millones de americanos comiendo de cupones dados por el estado.

Con centenares de millones de armas distribuidas entre toda la población.

Con +4 millones de preppers armados hasta los dientes y con preparación militar, principalmente son Vets.

Sigue cagando monsergas justo en fin de ciclo, mamón


----------



## Lynx (7 Sep 2015)

A M. George le gustará, a ver qué dice.







---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 16:42 ----------

https://solarcycles.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/5apri10.png


----------



## manitou_ (7 Sep 2015)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Seria por tener la cociencia un poco mas tranquila, dandoles la oportunidad de irse por patas y saber que ya no me queda otra. Pero no por ellos, sino por mi. Lo de practicar canibalismo debe ser duro de cojones. Ademas me daria asco a mi mismo.



Me imagino que es cosa de pasar suficiente hambre.


----------



## Lynx (7 Sep 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ite-preparada-colapso-que-viene-estas-tu.html


----------



## bubbler (7 Sep 2015)

Bertok, fíjate en los movimientos migratorios producidos por la guerra...

Son la casta occidental de esos países (Siria pj.), los han echado a patadas, y claro, occidente les ofrece refugio (supongo que occidente piensa que van a recuperar la situación a futuro...).

Esto quiere decir que va a haber guerra mundial...

En la sexta hoy en el programa de "El intermedio", ofrecen una visión de los inmigrantes que dicen que en sus países son muy malos y matan a todos... ¡Mentirosos inmigrantes!, son los pangapalomos, charos, powerpointistas y demás wannabes que los han echado a base de tiros (supongo que entre un 30% minimo hasta un 40~50% de la población).

Inmigrantes wannabes/pangapalomos que han echado de su país a tiros y vienen aquí con la esperanza del moreno en recuperar la situación...

Habrá GUERRA MUNDIAL... Agua, lejia, arróz, sal, azúcar...


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2015)

Las élites ya tomaron la decisión de mejorar la competitividad de los productos europeos.

Para ello, meterán en los próximos años 30-50 millones de inmigrantes desesperados y dispuestos a trabajar 14 horas por un plato caliente.

A España le van a tocas más de 5 millones de inmigrantes y el salario más común serán los 500 euros.

Se entiende ahora porque llevo años clamando por la prudencia, que se eliminen deudas y que el factor capital va a salvar la vida a muchas familias.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2015)

Tantos años preparándonos para este momento (sobre todo psicológicamente) y parece que cada vez esta más cerca el caos. 
Pero yo no se lo achaco ni a la deuda, ni a los políticos corruptos ... Se lo achaco a la supervivencia de las elites y a la consiguiente inutilidad de los políticos, elegidos por las elites con habilidades nulas para que no sean un estorbo.

Ganado, perros y pastores.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Las élites ya tomaron la decisión de mejorar la competitividad de los productos europeos.
> 
> Para ello, meterán en los próximos años 30-50 millones de inmigrantes desesperados y dispuestos a trabajar 14 horas por un plato caliente.
> 
> ...



500 euros?

Es usted un optimista...Eso seran los privilegiados.

Yo si fuera islamista, estuviera en Siria recibiendo bombardeos y balazos, con bigotudas con burka como acompañantes a las que tendria que conseguir luchando a vida y muerte con otros mil como yo, y de repente veo que en Europa, me dan asilo, comida, paguitas y encima me reciben rubias sonrientes con cafe y te en la estacion (ver las deplorables imagenes de Austria), no dudaria ni un segundo en invadir Europa.

Nos quedan dos telediarios...progres. 

Luego habrá telediarios, pero en un idioma raro, y con llamadas a la oración de fondo. Y a nosotros ni tan mal , pero las mujeres europeas que se vayan preparando, y si no que investiguen un poco (porque los mass mierda intentan ocultarlo) lo que les esta pasando a las suecas.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2015)




----------



## El Promotor (8 Sep 2015)

Pero qué cansino es mi querido asustaviejas.



bertok dijo:


>



Tome.

Algo de humor en su vida y en su hilo de cenizos. 







:XX:


----------



## esseri (8 Sep 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Tantos años preparándonos para este momento (sobre todo psicológicamente) y parece que cada vez esta más cerca el caos.
> Pero yo no se lo achaco ni a la deuda, ni a los políticos corruptos ... Se lo achaco a la supervivencia de las elites y a la consiguiente inutilidad de los políticos, elegidos por las elites con habilidades nulas para que no sean un estorbo.



Sólo hay k atxakarlo a la kondizión humana,ni élites ni polítikutxos ni poyas. Eso sólo son asientos del vagón...si vuelves a sortear los tikets, pasa lo mismo. Es más, si sale alguno k se salta el guión, se lo follan y se deskojonan en su kara hasta los propios paganinis. ::



bertok dijo:


>



A ké te refieres kon k el fin está zerka ? No entiendo el tema del hilo, de verdá...no komo algo kreíble.

Nunka ha habido tanta peña pillando katxo, nunka las telarañas kompadres han sido tan grandes. 

Kon todo el respeto : Esperáis realmente un katakrok sonoro ??? Un break kategóriko ??? Este txiringo en pie interesa a demasiados...y no van a aktivar detonante alguno ya no k lo rompa,sino k amenaze su esenzia.

En mi opinión , no kreo k el fin esté zerka. Kreo k, en la línea de la kazuela de awa kaliente de las ranas, k ya veo demasiado " kolektiva" ( y poko sutil ) , La gota malaya,komún, sí...pero personal e intransferible, kada vez hierve más, kada vez pudre y kema más...y haze tiempo k ya está. E irá empeorando....pero respecto a la mierda progresiva k vivimos, yo no veo en el futuro un "Antes de..." , sino un ..."te akuerdas ???" - k, por zierto, haze tiempo k se da - .

Sin Oktubres, sin montes a los k huir ( a los k,si llegasen a ser nezesarios, kada kual se llevaría su gota malaya ). 

La autosufizienzia, iwal k ahora y mogollón de tiempo atrás, está en kada kual, no en una fuska, ni un perro. Vivir armado es muy pelikulero...pero esklaviza, esklaviza y enmierda la vida un wevo... y komo pokas kosas lo hazen : engantxa mú warramente, te amputa mutxas kosas wenas y amplifika mutxas malas.... Ése mundo y no otro, sí k sería un lugar y un sentimiento del k huir.

El drama no es este mundo ni el otro...es k en ambos, no hazemos frente komún kontra la porkería, kontra NUESTRA porkería. El 99% del personal no tiene ni putérrima idea de lo k es vivir sin tutela...sin ninguna tutela.

Las soluziones a este kotarro no están en otro...están ,iwal k la bazofia, en nosotros.


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2015)

La única palabra que entiendo con "k" es

*Catacrock*


----------



## esseri (8 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La única palabra que entiendo con "k" es
> 
> *Catacrock*



Es eso lo k te sugiere mi post ???

Porke kreo k entonzes no te estarías deskojonando de mí, sino de todo diox. 

Y sin pizka d'akritú lo digo,vamos...una opinión.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (9 Sep 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Bertok, fíjate en los movimientos migratorios producidos por la guerra...
> 
> Son la casta occidental de esos países (Siria pj.), los han echado a patadas, y claro, occidente les ofrece refugio (supongo que occidente piensa que van a recuperar la situación a futuro...).
> 
> Esto quiere decir que va a haber guerra mundial...



Sabiendo lo implacables que son Alemania y Merkel con los dineros y sus cobros de deuda con los propios europeos, la única explicación que le encuentro a lo que está haciendo mutter Angela, no sólo acogiendo musulmanes a patadas, sino además animando a que vengan más, es que sabe que se avecina algo muy muy duro. Tan duro, que de cerrar las puertas, la historia no se lo perdonaría..

Yo tengo cada vez más la sensación de que entramos en la cuesta final del precipicio....


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2015)

Desde la puesta en escena de PODEMOS en las últimas autonómicas, vamos para abajo sin remedio.

Lo que nos salva de habernos despeñado es que tito Draghi sigue con la polla escupiendo chorretones de billetacos sin apenas valor.

Ya estamos sentenciado.

Quién no lo vea está jodido y con serias opciones a terminar muy mal.

Mientras tanto, aquí lo esperamos en paz y con la conciencia tranquila.


----------



## bubbler (11 Sep 2015)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sabiendo lo implacables que son Alemania y Merkel con los dineros y sus cobros de deuda con los propios europeos, la única explicación que le encuentro a lo que está haciendo mutter Angela, no sólo acogiendo musulmanes a patadas, sino además animando a que vengan más, es que sabe que se avecina algo muy muy duro. Tan duro, que de cerrar las puertas, la historia no se lo perdonaría..
> 
> Yo tengo cada vez más la sensación de que entramos en la cuesta final del precipicio....



No me he explicado bien contextualmente en mi anterior mensaje...

Lo que quería decir, es que en Siria estaba implantado el sistemaFIAT/entidad de mafia/borregos... ha venido otro sistemaNOFIAT/entidad y ha descabezado completamente a la mafia y parte de borregos de Siria (30% de casta/Funci/charos/almodovares/paguiteros/wannabes/pangapalomos... y otro 20% de interfase con el restante de población Siria)....

Ante este panorama, y siendo una familia global la casta-mafiosa (Obama/Merkel/Rivlin), pues han decido repartir a estos Sirios casta-mafio entre los paises de la familia global casta-mafiosa y de paso agentes disrruptores (ISIS si quieres).

Fijáos cómo la ingenieria social va contra esa casta-mafia-global, y que tiene que haber otra entidad superior para calmar a esta casta-mafia-global y que no haya ruptura (tranquilo Rajoy, si te pasa en tu país, tu familia tiene asegurada la subsistencia)...

Va a haber WWIII debido a que estas poblaciones casta-mafia-global se retiran, esperando volver a reconkistar su país (boabdil)...

Sólo algunos pobres pulsarían el botón rojo... el resto no....


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2015)

@Bubbler, ya queda poco, muy poco.

Tras la desgobernabilidad creada por la irupción de PODEMOS en las pasadas autonómicas, los grandes capitales más miedosos ya comienzan a salir.

En Diciembre, el frente de izquierdas tomará el poder y la primera medida que tendrá que tomar Pedro Sánchez para no caer será derogar de forma completa la Reforma Laboral del PP.

Ahí habrá estampida del capital foráneo y ya entraremos en un tornado de amenzas y extorsiones de la oligarquía europea al igual que como firmaron la sentencia a muerte de decenas de miles de ciudadanos griegos indefensos.

A partir de ese momento: miseria y muerte.

Y cada uno pondrá sus cartas encima de la mesa para ver qué gana o pierde. Justicia redentora, cada cual a sus pecados.

Suerte, C U in da fakin jel


----------



## El Promotor (14 Sep 2015)

Mientras mi querido asustaviejas se monta su película de terror para asustar a los burbumoris y trata de ganar algo de la notoriedad perdida como profeta del hundimiento...

*Apocalipsis inminente: De guindos confirma que la economía española está creciendo el 3,5% en el 3T de 2015*

Hasta la próxima visita.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Mientras mi querido asustaviejas se monta su película de terror para asustar a los burbumoris y trata de ganar algo de la notoriedad perdida como profeta del hundimiento...
> 
> *Apocalipsis inminente: De guindos confirma que la economía española está creciendo el 3,5% en el 3T de 2015*
> 
> Hasta la próxima visita.



La anorexia mental que tienes te impide ver el hostión al que se dirige este país.

En cuatro meses tendrás que mamar otra polla. Vas a conocer el frío de paro, puto canalla.


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (14 Sep 2015)




----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2015)

Ray Dalio

Question: "Do you think the Fed has widened the wealth gap with its low interest rate policy? These people say low interest rates mainly benefit the wealthy.

Answer: "Well, I guess I really don't see it that way. It is true that interest rates affect asset prices, but they have complex effect through balance sheets, through liabilities and assets. *To me, the main thing that an accommodative monetary policy does is put people back to work*. To me, putting people back to work and seeing a strengthening of the labor market that has a disproportionately favorable effect on vulnerable portions of our population, that's not something that increases income inequality. There have been a number of studies that have been done recently that have tried to take account of many different ways in which monetary policy acting through different parts of the transmission mechanism affect inequality, and there's a lot of guesswork involved, and different analyses can come up with different things. But *a pretty recent paper that's quite comprehensive concludes that the -- that Fed policy has not exacerbated income inequality*."

Este gallo quiere una ronda de QE para seguir enriqueciéndose mientras esas mismas medidas son las que le están costando la vida a millones de personas, las más desfavorecidas y que necesitan comer caliente todos lo días.

Verdaderos devoradores de alamas humanas


----------



## El Promotor (18 Sep 2015)

Ánimo, mis queridos frikis del apocalipsis.

Esto va pa´rriba.

*Imparable NEP: Por primera vez en diez años el PIB de España crece más que el mundial*


----------



## elena francis (18 Sep 2015)

Joder, lo que dan de si los camareros, las putas y la farlopa...


----------



## El Promotor (18 Sep 2015)

elena francis dijo:


> Joder, lo que dan de si los camareros, las putas y la farlopa...



Hay NEP para todos y todas...

*Los funcionarios recuperarán desde mañana todos los «moscosos» y días libres suprimidos*

Y ahora, mi estimado amigo, vuelva a sus quehaceres diarios (cafelitos, movimiento y sellado de papeles, etc.) como ejemplar servidor público.


----------



## elena francis (18 Sep 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hay NEP para todos y todas...
> 
> *Los funcionarios recuperarán desde mañana todos los «moscosos» y días libres suprimidos*
> 
> Y ahora, mi estimado amigo, vuelva a sus quehaceres diarios (cafelitos, movimiento y sellado de papeles, etc.) como ejemplar servidor público.



Veo que ustec se alegra de que la NEP llegue a los sufridos funcionarios. Ya llevo dos cafés. Dentro de un rato me iré a tomar un vino...es que estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## Lynx (18 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Ray Dalio
> 
> Question: "Do you think the Fed has widened the wealth gap with its low interest rate policy? These people say low interest rates mainly benefit the wealthy.
> 
> ...





_There’s no doubt that Dalio’s principles work for him. According to Forbes he is the 44th richest person in America and the 88th richest person in the world with a net worth of $10 billion as of March 2012_.




Lynx dijo:


> Press Release
> 
> Release Date: September 17, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2015)

Del forero @sociedadponzi


----------



## Lynx (18 Sep 2015)

Es buena. Si el mundo no existiera, pongamos que se podrían volver a encontrar las dos calles en la mitad de tiempo, hacia 2025. Todos en Main S. en pura supervivencia durante 10 años y mientras tanto la minoría Wall S. sometida al plan de desintoxicación para dejar las drogas. A partir de 2025 la Main Stret cruza la línea, al fin se empieza a crear riqueza.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Sep 2015)

¿Cómo va el colapso mundial inminente y todo eso? Supongo que bien.

Por cierto, esto seguro que les va a interesar...

*Espectacular descalabro de la NEP: las exportaciones aumentan un 8,9% en julio y el déficit comercial cae un 23,6%*

Que tengan un buen día, si son capaces de ello.


----------



## Janus (21 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Del forero @sociedadponzi



cuidado con el engaño de las escalas.


----------



## bubbler (22 Sep 2015)

Tampoco hay que ser un genio para haber visto de forma anticipada lo que está ocurriendo....

Simplemente es un colapso agónico y de mala manera...

40% de población "occidental" implicada, esto es de 1,5B·0.4 = 600 Millones de personas "occidentales" que hacen funcionar esto... Un 8% de población mundial (sobre 8.000.000.000 personas y puede elevarse a un 10%)....

Un 10% de hijos de puta que están acabando con todo....

Siendo pobre se podría pulsar el botón de misiles nukleares:
1.- Morimos todos - OK, no problema.
2.- Algunos supervivientes.- Es el precio que hay que pagar por la libertad.

Yo pulsaría el botón, ya que moralmente no puedo permitir una humanidad esclavizada, para eso mejor el buscarse la vida en un entorno físicamente hostil.


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2015)

Este domingo 27 empieza la debacle de Estado español, y la inutilidad de elegir durante 40 años a Marionetas estupidas de la elite ya ha llegado a su climax.

Su inoperancia y complicidad a llegado a permitir que un grupo de chorizos va a apoderarse de montes, rios, tierras de cultivo y una importante salida al Mar. Por que la elite se dedica a eso... Comprar barato, trocear y vender caro.

El que no haya hecho ya los deberes, se le ha acabo el tiempo. Señores y señoras... Comienza el principio del fin. Llega el Mad Max.

P.D. el resultado de las elecciones del 27 es intrascendente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Sep 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Su inoperancia y complicidad a llegado a permitir que un grupo de chorizos va a apoderarse de montes, rios, tierras de cultivo y una importante salida al Mar. Por que la elite se dedica a eso... Comprar barato, trocear y vender caro.



El problema no es la salida al mar. El problema es que las dos salidas naturales por tierra que tiene España hacia el resto de Europa (Irún y la Junquera) están secuestradas por separatistas. Ningún Estado sensato permitiría eso.


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema no es la salida al mar. El problema es que las dos salidas naturales por tierra que tiene España hacia el resto de Europa (Irún y la Junquera) están secuestradas por separatistas. Ningún Estado sensato permitiría eso.



Si, bueno... Tambien es verdad que los Franceses no han movido ni un dedo para facilitar el paso por el pirineo Aragones.
Ahora mismo tanto Catalanes y Vascos podrian poner (al no estsr en la UE,,) una aduana y un peaje brutal para las exportaciones e importaciones a España... Y no nos quedaría mas remedio que pagar.

Brutal Vamos.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema no es la salida al mar. El problema es que las dos salidas naturales por tierra que tiene España hacia el resto de Europa (Irún y la Junquera) están secuestradas por separatistas. Ningún Estado sensato permitiría eso.



For all of us comes the time to open our eyes and face reality, to acknowledge the fate for living and supporting motherfuckers. You know what I'm talking about?.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Sep 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema no es la salida al mar. El problema es que las dos salidas naturales por tierra que tiene España hacia el resto de Europa (Irún y la Junquera) están secuestradas por separatistas. Ningún Estado sensato permitiría eso.



¿Y que tendría que haber hecho un "Estado sensato" para evitarlo?
¿Matarlos? o ¿haber tenido mas cintura política?

Mi opinión es que ha faltado sentido de estado y ha sobrado españolismo partidista. Un estado moderno y pragmático debería haber elegido mejor sus prioridades estratégicas, pero estamos en España, claro.... :S


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Sep 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿Y que tendría que haber hecho un "Estado sensato" para evitarlo?
> ¿Matarlos? o ¿haber tenido mas cintura política?
> 
> Mi opinión es que ha faltado sentido de estado y ha sobrado españolismo partidista. Un estado moderno y pragmático debería haber elegido mejor sus prioridades estratégicas, pero estamos en España, claro.... :S



Decir que ha sobrado españolismo estos ultimos 40 años ...es haber vivido en marte.

España ha muerto...el estado de las autono"suyas" la ha dejado reducida a "estado residual"...con la venia de Pascual Maragall.

En Francia por contra, no ha faltado una direccion mucho mas fuerte y centralizada...comparar la situacion a ambos lados de la frontera ...nos deja a la altura de aquello en lo que nos hemos convertido POR VOLUNTAD PROPIA...una sociedad en descomposicion.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2015)

******* dijo:


> Decir que ha sobrado españolismo estos ultimos 40 años ...es haber vivido en marte.
> 
> España ha muerto...el estado de las autono"suyas" la ha dejado reducida a "estado residual"...con la venia de Pascual Maragall.
> 
> En Francia por contra, no ha faltado una direccion mucho mas fuerte y centralizada...comparar la situacion a ambos lados de la frontera ...nos deja a la altura de en lo que nos hemos convertido POR VOLUNTAD PROPIA...una sociedad en descomposicion.



En Enero nos metemos en una situación a la griega.

Ha llegado el momento de desempolvar el plan de emergencia.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Sep 2015)

Asi es maese.

No hay otra salida.


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2015)

ardemos en deseos de conocer si España seguirá siendo tan borrega como para votar la misma mierda.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2015)

Frente de izquierdas al poder con el recetario de podemos en la agenda.

La oligarquía tensará la cuerda para doblar la voluntad de la ciudadanía. Hasta donde sea necesario, la línea roja ya se sobrepaso en Grecia donde han condenado s una muerte segura a los más desamparados.

Entramos en época de guerra. va a ser una masacre para la clase media.

Suerte


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

En la 5 están echando The Road.

Película de culto de todo aquel que sea madmaxista


----------



## El Promotor (27 Sep 2015)

No deja de sorprenderme la capacidad visionaria de los falsos profetas Bertok, Janus, B-raxton y compañía...

*El consumo impulsó el PIB de EEUU al 3,9% en el segundo trimestre*







:XX:


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Sep 2015)

Si Cataluña se independiza, creo que Ejpaña al final va a sufrid una catástrofe. No tardará en intentar independizarse el País Vasco ante la debilidad manifiesta del estado.

Sin Cataluña y el País Vasco, Ejpana seguramente se desintegrará, se dividirá en varios estados. Creo que Andalucía acabará independizándose también... tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> No deja de sorprenderme la capacidad visionaria de los falsos profetas Bertok, Janus, B-raxton y compañía...
> 
> *El consumo impulsó el PIB de EEUU al 3,9% en el segundo trimestre*
> 
> ...



Eres una escoria humana, no sé cómo puedes dormir tranquilo vomitando tanta publicidad falsa.

Tu también caerás en el futuro decrépito que le espera a la mal llamada clase media.

En cuatro meses tendrás que buscar otro falo que mamar.

Puta cucaracha infecta


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Sep 2015)

Hay gente que vive de la teta a la que no le ha llegado el ostion de realidad...aun.

Ese "aun" llega a su fin.

Cucaracha! Vas a ser engullido por aquello que tanto tiempo has negado.

No espero dignidad de los que son como tu...llegado el momento sereis los peores de entre todas las subclases de miserables que se van a ver por hispanistan.


Y tu que te creiste intocable...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Sep 2015)

Hola gente, un rumor de burbuja que quería confirmar si es posible.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/695911-rajoy-traslada-oro-del-banco-de-espana-al-bunker-de-torrejon.html


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Sep 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente, un rumor de burbuja que quería confirmar si es posible.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/695911-rajoy-traslada-oro-del-banco-de-espana-al-bunker-de-torrejon.html



JooOoOoder, como eso sea verdad...

Igual estos cabrones dan a Ejpaña por perdida y se apresuran a saquear, es decir, a poner a buen recaudo, el oro. Rajoy, el Rey y sus colegas se llevarán su comisión como pago por esta traición. Ya quitaron de en medio el oro de Ucrania cuando la cosa empezó a calentarse, no me extrañaría nada que aquí esté pasando lo mismo.

Si esto es verdad, también puede significar que nuestros dirigentes o sus titiriteros temen que pueda darse un golpe de estado si se declara la andapandansia de cataluña y el gobierno central se demuestra incapaz de evitar la secesión.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

Ya estamos en maricón el último.

Avisados estamos todos.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

Pinta de canela fina ...

Are You Here (Review) | INFLUX Magazine
[youtube]e5HvOjois-E[/youtube]

En media hora la tengo descargada.


----------



## Arracada (27 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En Enero nos metemos en una situación a la griega.
> 
> Ha llegado el momento de desempolvar el plan de emergencia.



Hola. Me estoy poniendo nerviosa y me empiezo a bloquear. Lo del plan de emergencia lo podeis ampliar?

Por mi parte: 0 deudas, mucho ahorro, piso pagado, trabajo estable, consumo razonable ( que vida sólo hay una, no voy a llevar a los niños con harapos ...). Que más puedo hacer ???? :8::´(


----------



## bubbler (27 Sep 2015)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola. Me estoy poniendo nerviosa y me empiezo a bloquear. Lo del plan de emergencia lo podeis ampliar?
> 
> Por mi parte: 0 deudas, mucho ahorro, piso pagado, trabajo estable, consumo razonable ( que vida sólo hay una, no voy a llevar a los niños con harapos ...). Que más puedo hacer ???? :8::´(



Forera Arracada, imagina que tus niños juegan a las canicas... Tienen muchas, grandes, pequeñas, de vidrio, de cerámica, de colores, con formas... Imagina que tú como madre, les dices a tus niños que no tengan tantas canicas de cerámica, porque claro, se quiebran y se descascarillan... Luego diles que mejor las pequeñas, porque las grandes ocupan mucho espacio y con las pequeñas pueden llevar muchas... Y claro, como te han dicho por televisión, que lleven aquellas canicas de colores muy similares (azul, verde) o (rojo naranja) o (violeta, morado) según tu "olfato televisivo"...

Lo mismo ha ocurrido con la sociedad Arracada... El sistema ha eliminado a las personas diferentes de pensamiento del estandar...

¿Entiendes ahora porque todos estos cambios producen miedo en tí y esperanza en nosotros?

PD. De principio no somos enemigos Arracada


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Forera Arracada, imagina que tus niños juegan a las canicas... Tienen muchas, grandes, pequeñas, de vidrio, de cerámica, de colores, con formas... Imagina que tú como madre, les dices a tus niños que no tengan tantas canicas de cerámica, porque claro, se quiebran y se descascarillan... Luego diles que mejor las pequeñas, porque las grandes ocupan mucho espacio y con las pequeñas pueden llevar muchas... Y claro, como te han dicho por televisión, que lleven aquellas canicas de colores muy similares (azul, verde) o (rojo naranja) o (violeta, morado) según tu "olfato televisivo"...
> 
> Lo mismo ha ocurrido con la sociedad Arracada... El sistema ha eliminado a las personas diferentes de pensamiento del estandar...
> 
> ...



Lo diferente te separa del rebaño. Si superas al perro que mantiene compacto el rebaño, tienes la opción de llegar a la luz.

Hay que estar muy seguro de lo que se hace, ahí afuera hace un clima gélido.


----------



## bubbler (27 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Lo diferente te separa del rebaño. Si superas al perro que mantiene compacto el rebaño, tienes la opción de llegar a la luz.
> 
> Hay que estar muy seguro de lo que se hace, ahí afuera hace un clima gélido.



Forero Bertok ¿te acuerdas cuando te pregunté cómo ibas a gestionar este hilo cuando empezase el "rebaño" a leerlo y a exigir respuestas?

Te doy mi opinión personal forero Bertok, y es que los conscientes hemos tomado nota... Del resto pienso que no merecen la pena, ya que hay muchos, ha sido una película de invasión, pero de un tipo de humanos inconscientes frente a otro tipo de humanos conscientes... La balanza está muy desequilibrada y va a equilibrarse de forma brusca.

Imagina que en España ocurriese una guerra civil... Los primeros en salir corriendo:
* Políticos y élites desde torrejon en aviones militares con una parte de oro.
* El grueso de oro.
* Familiares de políticos y élites.
* Altos funcionarios, Jueces y CEOs, almodovares, presentadores tv, ciertos militares.
* Clase media: Médicos, abogados, presentadores, estadistas, funcionarios...
* Resto (50%).
* 20% de interfase entre el 50% Restante y el 30% que se escapa.


----------



## Janus (27 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Pinta de canela fina ...
> 
> Are You Here (Review) | INFLUX Magazine
> [youtube]e5HvOjois-E[/youtube]
> ...



anoche vi Navy Seals vs zombies y está bastante bien.


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Forero Bertok ¿te acuerdas cuando te pregunté cómo ibas a gestionar este hilo cuando empezase el "rebaño" a leerlo y a exigir respuestas?
> 
> Te doy mi opinión personal forero Bertok, y es que los conscientes hemos tomado nota... Del resto pienso que no merecen la pena, ya que hay muchos, ha sido una película de invasión, pero de un tipo de humanos inconscientes frente a otro tipo de humanos conscientes... La balanza está muy desequilibrada y va a equilibrarse de forma brusca.
> 
> ...



Hay tantas respuestas como personas. Todos somos distintos, con diferentes expectativas y diferentes necesidades.

Cada uno debe reflexionar de forma serena qué quiere ser, qué va a necesitar, qué le llena, ... A partir de ahí, cada uno debe buscar su camino y todos los caminos son distintos.

Desde luego, no tener deudas es el criterio imprescindible para no ser un paria. Luego el que quiera seguir girando la rueda, va a tener todas las posibilidades del mundo ::::::


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Sep 2015)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola. Me estoy poniendo nerviosa y me empiezo a bloquear. Lo del plan de emergencia lo podeis ampliar?
> 
> Por mi parte: 0 deudas, mucho ahorro, piso pagado, trabajo estable, consumo razonable ( que vida sólo hay una, no voy a llevar a los niños con harapos ...). Que más puedo hacer ???? :8::´(



Mire los primeros post de este mismo hilo, escoja lo que más necesite, le recomiendo el libro de la selva y no se alarme que aun queda mucho camino por delante.


----------



## bubbler (28 Sep 2015)

Arracada dijo:


> bubbler dijo:
> 
> 
> > Forera Arracada, imagina que tus niños juegan a las canicas... Tienen muchas, grandes, pequeñas, de vidrio, de cerámica, de colores, con formas... Imagina que tú como madre, les dices a tus niños que no tengan tantas canicas de cerámica, porque claro, se quiebran y se descascarillan... Luego diles que mejor las pequeñas, porque las grandes ocupan mucho espacio y con las pequeñas pueden llevar muchas... Y claro, como te han dicho por televisión, que lleven aquellas canicas de colores muy similares (azul, verde) o (rojo naranja) o (violeta, morado) según tu "olfato televisivo"...
> ...


----------



## bertok (28 Sep 2015)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola. Me estoy poniendo nerviosa y me empiezo a bloquear. Lo del plan de emergencia lo podeis ampliar?
> 
> Por mi parte: 0 deudas, mucho ahorro, piso pagado, trabajo estable, consumo razonable ( que vida sólo hay una, no voy a llevar a los niños con harapos ...). Que más puedo hacer ???? :8::´(



Ante todo no pierdas los nervios, esto va a cámara lenta.

No deudas, zulo pagado, ahorros para unos años, capacidad de reducir el nivel de gastos en un 50%, ....

Es un puzzle en el que cada uno dispone de diferentes piezas.

Lo que es indudable es que lo mejor de la vida es gratis o muy barato.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Sep 2015)

Oh my god!

*El colapso final: las ventas del comercio minorista suben un 3,2% en agosto y encadenan 12 meses de ascensos*

Señales del apocalipsis por todas partes. :XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Sep 2015)

Perro canalla, afortunadamente el proceso deflacionario sigue su curso.

En 3 meses se acaba la mascarada de crecer la deuda 3-5 veces más que el crecimiento.

Palurdo, alguien te debería explicar que estamos decreciendo.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Sep 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Perro canalla, afortunadamente el proceso deflacionario sigue su curso.
> 
> En 3 meses se acaba la mascarada de crecer la deuda 3-5 veces más que el crecimiento.
> 
> Palurdo, alguien te debería explicar que estamos decreciendo.



Mire que se lo tengo dicho: no me asuste al personal de forma gratuita.

_- Índice General del Comercio Minorista a precios constantes hasta julio. Tasa anual._







Pero usted, erre que erre.

Búsquese otro hobby, mi querido pechopalomo del apocalipsis.


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Sep 2015)

Promotor, aquí tus 20 cts están deflactados y no valen nada. Keep trying.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2015)

[youtube]Z0zBwWc5W0M[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Tremendo.

Claro, conciso y las gráficas son aterradoras

[youtube]ZyKIvnied-o[/youtube]

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 08:53 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]Z0zBwWc5W0M[/youtube]



Hemos creado una situacion perversa...

No hay escapatoria...nadie quiere perder.

Perderemos todos.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Lo que los compinchados medios de desinformación no te cuentan sobre el mercado laboral americano



















Durante las dos legislaturas de Obama, el mercado laboral americano se ha lanzado a los brazos de la precarización habiendo machacado a la clase media americana.

Toda la riqueza ha sido redistribuida con 2 objetivos:

1. - Inundar el país con mano de obra barata que desesperada se lanza a cobrar cualquier tipo de salario con tal de poder comer todos los días unos totopos y unos chiles.

2. - Inflar los activos monetarios en los que el 1% ha hecho una riqueza inmensa.

El hombre es un lobo para el hombre


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Oct 2015)

******* dijo:


> Hemos creado una situacion perversa...
> 
> No hay escapatoria...nadie quiere perder.
> 
> Perderemos todos.



Tu firma, *******, es magistral. La estrategia no puede ser más obvia, al menos en España: convertirnos en los chinos del sur de Europa. Cobrar 500 euros por 12 horas diarias, y si protestas, hay mil esperando relevarte. El sistema es tan perverso que permanecer en él es morir.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Tu firma es magistral. La estrategia no puede ser más obvia, al menos en España: convertirnos en los chinos del sur de Europa. Cobrar 500 euros por 12 horas diarias, y si protestas, hay mil esperando relevarte. El sistema es tan perverso que permanecer en él es morir.



Mientras la gente no entienda que la única esperanza está fuera del sistema, seguirán esclavizados por él.

Los hacen felices viviendo en su show de truman personalizado.


----------



## derivado (3 Oct 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> No deja de sorprenderme la capacidad visionaria de los falsos profetas Bertok, Janus, B-raxton y compañía...
> 
> *El consumo impulsó el PIB de EEUU al 3,9% en el segundo trimestre*
> 
> ...



Menuda basura,con el dinero de otros también consumo yo,el problema va venir cuando toque devolverlo,estos Usanos no aprenden.::


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras la gente no entienda que la única esperanza está fuera del sistema, seguirán esclavizados por él.
> 
> Los hacen felices viviendo en su show de truman personalizado.



En España tenemos a un par de generaciones esclavas de la hipoteca. El trabajar es digno, siempre que el salario también lo sea. Con lo que no cuentan es conque el consumo se va a ir por el desagüe. De hecho ya está pasando. España: país de camareros y putas.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> En España tenemos a un par de generaciones esclavas de la hipoteca. El trabajar es digno, siempre que el salario también lo sea. Con lo que no cuentan es conque el consumo se va a ir por el desagüe. De hecho ya está pasando. España: país de camareros y putas.



A menos consumo, más represión.

El sistema al que vamos ya se probó en siglos pasados.

Ahora lo adornan con más tecnología y postureo pero son los mismos criminales con las mismas tácticas mafiosas.

No serán pocos los que lloren lágrimas de litro por todo lo que malgastaron al calor de las falsas promesas de recuperación y trabajo digno. ¿cuántos incautos capitalizaron el paro y se lanzaron en pos de su sueño wannabe como emprendedor?. Esto sólo benefició a los de siempre.

Es hora de pagar el peaje.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> A menos consumo, más represión.
> 
> El sistema al que vamos ya se probó en siglos pasados.
> 
> ...



Esa es otra. Los autónomos son los grandes explotados del sistema. En España serlo es un disparate. Y dudo mucho que Rivera, caso de ser decisivo, vaya a crear un sistema más justo para los grandes remeros.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Esa es otra. Los autónomos son los grandes explotados del sistema. En España serlo es un disparate. Y dudo mucho que Rivera, caso de ser decisivo, vaya a crear un sistema más justo para los grandes remeros.



La estafa ha sido perfectamente planificada primero y orquestada en su desarrollo después. Con actores perfectamente identificados, cada uno siguiendo al dedillo su guión para cometer el crimen perfecto. Incluyendo los lamefalos cainitas que por cuatro monedas han vendido a sus semejantes por aspirar a una clase social que no les pertenece.

La fe y los sueños mueven montañas. Un montón de años de un sistema educativo que te hurtaba los conocimientos financieros necesarios para navegar por la vida, unos medios de desinformación que tergiversaban la realidad para generarte tu propio show de truman y unos medios televisivos que estaban dedicados 24x7 a despertar en tí el sueño wannabe y eso deseo irrefrenable de aspirar a algo que no te correspondía ....... todo ello terminó en una legión de zombies buscando el pelotazo y gastar lo que no tenían y no serían capaces de devolver.

Ese era el caldo de cultivo perfecto para hacerse emprendedor y agarrarse como un clavo ardiendo a un Business Case con el fantaseaban en tener su megabuga, sus vacaciones en Nueva York, sus cenas de estrellas michelín, ....

Cuando no eran los bancos capaces de dejarte ese dinero para hacerte emprendedor, apareció en salvador estado para dejarte capitalizar el paro. Pocos cayeron en que ese dinero era suyo [no se lo daban gratis] y que si se lo gastaban terminarían pasando hambre.


----------



## Fancy (3 Oct 2015)

La sociedad decadente de chupapollas que han vendido su culo al sistema esta a punto de expirar.
Ciao. Agur. Octubre es vuestro final


----------



## El Promotor (3 Oct 2015)

Fancy dijo:


> La sociedad decadente de chupapollas que han vendido su culo al sistema esta a punto de expirar.
> Ciao. Agur. Octubre es vuestro final



Vaya por dios.

¿Pero va expirar este fin de semana, en las próximas semanas y meses o en algún momento indeterminado de los próximos años?

Se lo digo por bajarme ya al búnker o dejarlo para otro día y disfrutar un poco más de la vida.


----------



## Fancy (3 Oct 2015)

Expirará cuando llegue el momento y su último aliento pútrido nos lo indique.
La sociedad está corrompida por la deuda, la clase media aniquilada en su porqueyovalguismo.


Es el momento del nuke.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Son 45 minutos bien invertidos

[youtube]dixvtfe1waE[/youtube]


----------



## Fancy (3 Oct 2015)

Obama está llevando a cabo una política de repliegue, se está encerrando dentro de América, especialmente América del Norte.

Eso les permite organizar su menguado poder.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Oct 2015)

Fancy dijo:


> *Expirará cuando llegue el momento *y su último aliento pútrido nos lo indique.
> La sociedad está corrompida por la deuda, la clase media aniquilada en su porqueyovalguismo.
> 
> Es el momento del nuke.



Vale.

¿Pero podría concretar un poco más?

Es para anotarlo en la agenda como evento importante. No quiero que me coja de imprevisto y distraído. 

No se ofenda, pero del exquisito y brillante elenco de profetas del apocalipsis que frecuenta este hilo espero un poco más de precisión.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Oct 2015)

Fancy dijo:


> La sociedad decadente de chupapollas que han vendido su culo al sistema esta a punto de expirar.
> Ciao. Agur. Octubre es vuestro final



¡Que así sea!.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 13:03 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Vale.
> 
> ¿Pero podría concretar un poco más?
> 
> ...



No, no se puede concretar más por que no somos adivinos, pero tampoco nos inventamos cosas donde no las hay.

Y gracias por cambiarse el avatar, es más agradecido.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Vaya por dios.
> 
> ¿Pero va expirar este fin de semana, en las próximas semanas y meses o en algún momento indeterminado de los próximos años?
> 
> Se lo digo por bajarme ya al búnker o dejarlo para otro día y disfrutar un poco más de la vida.



No eres bienvenido a este hilo.

Lárgate a tu mundo de estulticia y no salgas de él.

Cucaracha infecta


----------



## Fancy (3 Oct 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Vale.
> 
> ¿Pero podría concretar un poco más?
> 
> ...



No me gusta prejuzgar a nadie. Aunque tengo la sensación de que usted, muy sutilmente, está dando a entender que este es un hilo de mierda en el que sólo participamos 4 gilipollas amargados y antisociales. 

Habrase visto desvergüenza. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

[youtube]HsgISof2j8U[/youtube]


----------



## Spock (3 Oct 2015)

> _*Bertok*: Durante las dos legislaturas de Obama, el mercado laboral americano se ha lanzado a los brazos de la precarización habiendo machacado a la clase media americana.
> 
> Toda la riqueza ha sido redistribuida con 2 objetivos:
> 
> ...








*David Card: La mayoría no sabe lo grande que es la diferencia con los más ricos*

El economista de la Universidad de Berkeley señala que "sea cual sea el crecimiento de la productividad, la ganancia se redistribuye cada vez más hacia *el 10% con más ingresos*".
===========================================
*Tim Robbins: 'Vivimos secuestrados por una minoría muy rica'*

¿Es entonces la *desigualdad* el mayor reto?
Desde luego. Veamos lo que sucede en mi país y me parece que también en España. Los bancos quiebran y es la parte más débil de la sociedad la que carga con el sacrificio. Hay una parte muy importante de la *clase media* que está pasando a ser *clase baja*. Todo esto no tiene sentido porque el dinero que va para la clase media, y no a los ricos, es el que de verdad da vigor a la economía. Es el momento de pensar qué vamos a hacer con los pobres no sólo porque es injusto, sino porque en cualquier momento puede estallar.
====================================





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Hilton
*"No volveré a pisar el 10 de Downing Street": el gurú de Cameron habla de las élites reales*

En su último y polémico libro, el que fuera asesor de David Cameron denuncia cómo el poder está en manos de una pequeña casta que interactúa a diario y tan sólo vela por sus propios intereses.

No intente buscarla en un diccionario de castellano, porque probablemente no la encontrará. Tampoco en la enciclopedia. Sí es posible que si echa un vistazo a la prensa inglesa o a algún diccionario de slang, se encuentre con el término *chumocracy (“chumocracia”*), que según el MacMillan, es “un término despectivo para la *élite dirigente*, formada por gente que proviene del mismo entorno social, que fue a los mismos colegios y universidades y que se conoce mutuamente”. Este es también uno de los temas que *Steve Hilton*, antiguo asesor de David Cameron, afronta en su último libro, *More Human (WH Allen)*, que promete levantar ampollas.

Ha sido una entrevista en el Sunday Times la que ha disparado la polémica por el análisis que el hombre que asesoró al partido conservador durante años ha realizado sobre el funcionamiento de la política y los negocios globales. “Cuando los jefes de las empresas, los miembros del parlamento, los políticos y los autores de libros como el mío van a las mismas cenas y eventos sociales, todos viven al lado del otro y mandan a sus hijos a los mismos colegios, acaba por *desarrollarse una clase dirigente aislada*”, denuncia. “Van de aquí para allá entre Westminster, Whitehall y la City: da igual quién gane las elecciones, porque *las mismas personas tienen el poder*”.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Oct 2015)

Spock dijo:


> *David Card: La mayoría no sabe lo grande que es la diferencia con los más ricos*
> 
> El economista de la Universidad de Berkeley señala que "sea cual sea el crecimiento de la productividad, la ganancia se redistribuye cada vez más hacia *el 10% con más ingresos*".
> ===========================================
> ...



*ELYSIUM*

Ese es el futuro...los Morlocks y los Iloys...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Oct 2015)

Juan Ignacio Crespo. Hace sólo unas horas, en twitter:

https://twitter.com/JuanIgnacioCre1/status/650364069258633216

VIENE GORDA.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Juan Ignacio Crespo. Hace sólo unas horas, en twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JuanIgnacioCre1/status/650364069258633216
> 
> VIENE GORDA.



El viejo irá a tope de cortos y estará acojonado por el aguante de la FED que está comprando directamente acciones en mercado para sujetar el chiringuito.

Lo difícil no es acertar la dirección del mercado, es la volatilidad implícita y hasta es razonable que puedas aguantar la posición en contra.

Debe estar teniendo pesadillas con don't fight the FED.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Oct 2015)

Fancy dijo:


> No me gusta prejuzgar a nadie. Aunque tengo la sensación de que usted, muy sutilmente, *está dando a entender que este es un hilo de mierda en el que sólo participamos 4 gilipollas amargados y antisociales.*
> 
> Habrase visto desvergüenza. ::



En absoluto, estimado forero.

Tengo en muy alta estima a los cráneos privilegiados que dan vida a este hilo: Bertok, B-raxton, Defensor de la Alegría, overdrive1979, etc.

Auténticos pesos pesados del _pechopalomismo_ apocalíptico.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2015)

En la 5, peliculón de culto: 28 semanas después.

Ahora mismo


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Oct 2015)

Maese cuando esto se acabe...no hara falta virus...ni epidemia.

Todo el mal de este mundo ya esta codificado en nuestra genetica.

Capaces de lo mejor...pero tambien de lo mas terrible.


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Juan Ignacio Crespo. Hace sólo unas horas, en twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JuanIgnacioCre1/status/650364069258633216
> 
> VIENE GORDA.





bertok dijo:


> El viejo irá a tope de cortos y estará acojonado por el aguante de la FED que está comprando directamente acciones en mercado para sujetar el chiringuito.
> 
> Lo difícil no es acertar la dirección del mercado, es la volatilidad implícita y hasta es razonable que puedas aguantar la posición en contra.
> 
> Debe estar teniendo pesadillas con don't fight the FED.





El viejo este que decías, no es cualquiera.


----------



## Pérfido (4 Oct 2015)

…otro que dice que el rey esta desnudo, un tuerto en un mundo de ciegos con un sistema financiero sustentando artificiosamente para no caer, esta empezando a ceder en uno de sus pilares básicos; el mercado de deuda.

Todo el dinero va a regresar a su lugar de origen.
El dinero que regrese a los Estados Unidos se perderá junto con el mercado de deuda.
El dinero que regrese a Japón cubrirá los préstamos.
El dinero que vuelva a Europa se perderá con los bancos.
El mercado de deuda se derrumbará. No he visto al Lobo, al Lobo se le intuye no se le ve, cuando se deje ver..ya todo habrá acabado.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2015)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El viejo este que decías, no es cualquiera.



Le sigo desde hace muchos años.

Un especulador sin más, aunque sea muy exitoso.

Va corto hasta las trancas. Él como muchos otros vieron el proceso de distribución descarado en el SP y han entrado a por ingentes plusvalías.







Tan sólo está intentando buscar adeptos HFs para tirar el mercado porque *sabe que la FED le puede hacer perder mucho dinero*. Como tiene mucha pasta, lo hace con un video molón.


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Le sigo desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Un especulador sin más, aunque sea muy exitoso.
> 
> ...



QE4

Y todo indica que seguiran "kicking the can down the road"...de victoria en victoria...de NEP en NEP...hasta el OSTION DE REALIDAD FINAL. No saben y no quieren hacer otra cosa.

Estamos quemando las maderas del barco, hay gente que se alegra porque seguimos a flote...pero el final todos sabemos cual es.

Es lo que pasa cuando trasformas un medio en un fin en si mismo...SIN DUDA LA ACTIVIDAD MAS LUCRATIVA DE HISPANISTAN ES LA VENTA DE TITULOS DE DEUDA SOBERANA.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2015)

******* dijo:


> QE4
> 
> Y todo indica que seguiran "kicking the can down the road"...de victoria en victoria...de NEP en NEP...hasta el OSTION DE REALIDAD FINAL. No saben y no quieren hacer otra cosa.
> 
> ...



El canario en la mina de la realidad de la capacidad de repago de la deuda hispanstaní está en la prima de riesgo.

Es el indicador a seguir en la quiebra de España.


----------



## Fancy (4 Oct 2015)

BRAIXTON dijo:


> *ELYSIUM*
> 
> Ese es el futuro...los Morlocks y los Iloys...



La claridad de ver el futuro y tu forma de describirlo es digna de la más grande admiración. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Pero no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. Los pepitos pechopalomos megaendeudados y el lumpenproletariado porqueyovalguista serán masacrados en una orgía si parangón.

Viviremos tiempos interesantes.::::


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Oct 2015)

Conforero, homo homini lupus est...tan antiguo o mas que este aserto es la esencia humana.

Somos un bicho soberbio y obtuso. Creemos que hemos cambiado por llevar 50 años de paz.

Si, hemos cambiado...pero a peor.

Ahora somos mucho mas hipocritas y auto destructivos...y las consecuencias del conflicto que se aproxima seran mucho peores...la historia del hombre es la historia de la guerra. Somos un ser violento y belicoso. Y nunca dejaremos de serlo.

Pero no lo digo yo...mentes mucho mas procaces y potentes que la mia ya lo han afirmado.

Ayer, antes de "28 semanas" pasaron "Guerra mundial Z"...

En un momento de la peli un alto funcionartio israeli habla de la hipotesis extrema, el peor caso, y decia algo asi, si maese lo recuerda exacto que me corrija:

La gente no puede aceptar que lo peor puede ocurrir, hasta que ocurre. Esta en la naturaleza humana.

Y asi es, nuestra soberbia ...siempre nuestra soberbia.


Se pudo haber educado a una generacion entera de otra forma. De manera que siempre primara el interes comun, lo mas beneficioso para la especie...pero nunca se quiso. Las elites lo hicieron imposible.

Miren las pobres hormigas...ahi siguen despues de millones de años.

Y lo dice un no-colectivista.

En fin, a los conscientes solo nos queda el prepararnos lo mejor posible.

Solucion colectiva, NO HAY.


----------



## Fancy (4 Oct 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> En absoluto, estimado forero.
> 
> Tengo en muy alta estima a los cráneos privilegiados que dan vida a este hilo: Bertok, Azkuna, B-raxton, Defensor de la Alegría, overdrive1979, etc.
> 
> Auténticos pesos pesados del _pechopalomismo_ apocalíptico.



Con su ironía parece describirlos como unos imbéciles que se pasan aquí todo el día para generar la diversión y risas del forerío con sus estupideces y frikadas. ::::

Le exijo un respeto. Los citados son como la santísima trinidad, varios nicks distintos en un solo forero verdadero . 

No insista en menospreciar a los que están por encima suyo y tienen una concepción de la realidad que a usted en su ignorancia de la macroeconomía se le escapa.

Lea este hilo con atención y prepárese para lo peor que está por llegar. :no:


----------



## bubbler (5 Oct 2015)

Con mayor frecuencia salen noticias más impactantes...

Ventas masivas de casas de actores en CA... Compras masivas de terrenos en NZ... Exodo de la élite... En este escenario los buscavidas van a tener mucho futuro (sí, efectivamente, esa persona que se ha sabido buscar la vida en el oceano de la deuda de forma pragmática/visceral/cínica va a vivir una época dorada en los próximos años).

Veo a jovenes más atentos ante estos eventos que a viejunos (tampoco tienen sabiduría)...

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsRRXgYu-DY[/youtube]

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNi_uqRHhI8[/youtube]







¿Pero porqué hay tanta gente que piensa de forma muy similar (llamados sheeple o borregos)?

Imaginemos que tenemos muchas canicas, de diferentes gradiantes de colores, y de diferentes tamaños y material (vidrio, cerámica, metal)... Supongamos que me gustan las canicas de color marrón, y que mi tendencia es tener muchas canicas de diferentes gradiantes de marrón (y tamaños y materiales); también me gustan las de color turquesa, granate y esmeralda (aparte de otros)... La sociedad y el sistema es lo mismo; la sociedad son las canicas y el sistema el filtro de mis canicas (predominantemente marrones).

Sin embargo una sociedad tiene una particularidad que no tienen las canicas, y es que la sociedad está conformada por seres vivos; el problema es que el sistema "filtra" aquellos seres de la sociedad para ponderar mucho a esas canicas marrones (o borregos)... Claro, si a una sociedad heterogénea (muchos tipos de canicas de colores, tamaños y materiales), le aplicas un filtro y te quieres quedar con un tipo de persona (más o menos marrón, pero marrón), entonces tienes un colectivo muy parecido.

El filtro social, que filtra a las personas borregas (por eso vemos que casi todas las personas son iguales, aún con diferencias como las canicas en tamaño y material), permite que los borregos prosperen y que las personas no borregas (peores o mejores) no puedan prosperar en este sistema. Pj, una pareja borrega prosperará y tendrá hijos, pero el hijo no borrego, el sistema le arrinconará y lo exterminará... Estamos en un sistema genocida de la mayoría total que principalmente es de borregos o de la misma forma de pensar.

Las personas que han diseñado el filtro social, son esa élite de entidades cuyos intereses es tener unos borregos esclavos que sirvan de aceite para el sistema.

Va a ser muy difícil (por no decir imposible), despertar a esos borregos, ya que han sido seleccionados de forma sistémica (por filtro social del sistema), y lo que es peor, que están eliminando de forma sistémica y complementariamente a los que no cumplen con el filtro de pensamiento. Ese filtro social está alineado con los intereses de esa élite elysium.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

Quiero lanzar una pregunta al aire, muy relacionada con la supervivencia individual que aborda este hilo:

*¿Cuál sería el retrato robot de la ciudad necesaria para la debacle económica y social que se avecina?*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Quiero lanzar una pregunta al aire, muy relacionada con la supervivencia individual que aborda este hilo:
> 
> *¿Cuál sería el retrato robot de la ciudad necesaria para la debacle económica y social que se avecina?*


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


>



No mola, pero más que nada por la barba


----------



## españa profunda (6 Oct 2015)

En un momento de la peli un alto funcionartio israeli habla de la hipotesis extrema, el peor caso, y decia algo asi, si maese lo recuerda exacto que me corrija:

La gente no puede aceptar que lo peor puede ocurrir, hasta que ocurre. Esta en la naturaleza humana

si, yo tambien vi la peli y me llamo la atencion eso que comentas. lo llamaba la opinion del decimo hombre, por el cual, si 9 estaban de acuerdo en algo siempre habia uno que tenia que rebatir y demostrar que los demas estaban equivocados. el decimo hombre en este caso era el funcionario israeli que anticipandose a los hechos hizo construir un muro para detener la invasion zombi.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Quiero lanzar una pregunta al aire, muy relacionada con la supervivencia individual que aborda este hilo:
> 
> *¿Cuál sería el retrato robot de la ciudad necesaria para la debacle económica y social que se avecina?*



Pues yo apostaría por un pueblo en un sitio con lluvias relativamente frecuentes y relativamente cerca de alguna capital comarcal pero suficientemente lejos de grandes aglomeraciones urbanas.

Casa grande con patio trasero en núcleo urbano. A salvo de las vistas de los vecinos pero con suficiente luz solar. 






En su defecto, un piso en la mejor zona de la ciudad. En donde se sepa que vivan varios políticos, jueces, altos funcionarios y empresaurios "de éxito". Que tu piso sea más difícil de asaltar que el del vecino, ya sabes, no hace falta correr más que el oso... 
Huir de barrios obreros.

Jode bastante, pero si se busca supervivencia, es lo que hay.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 09:30 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


>



De esta foto me quedo con la colaboración entre individuos. Hay que crear una red de personas que se ayuden mutuamente, un equipo. 

Huir de colectivos que anteponen el bien del grupo al bien individual, de éstos van a salir como setas.


----------



## españa profunda (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Quiero lanzar una pregunta al aire, muy relacionada con la supervivencia individual que aborda este hilo:
> 
> *¿Cuál sería el retrato robot de la ciudad necesaria para la debacle económica y social que se avecina?*



en mi caso tengo dos zonas seleccionadas que por circunstancias personales podria utilizar mañana mismo, aunque tengo dudas de cual sera la mejor de ellas.

- la primera , 1 hectarea de regadio con pozo propio y casa acondicionada para vivir a unos 5 kms de una poblacion de 150.000 habitantes. la zona es muy transitada y sabemos que algun paseante es muy amigo de lo ajeno, con lo que los pequeños hurtos podriamos decir que son relativamente habituales aunque no pasan de coger algun tomate o sandia que hay sembrado.

-la segunda. zona rural en un pueblo de no mas de 100 vecinos actuales viviendo aunque hay mas gente censada. se dispone de tierras pero no de pozo propio aunque en la zona se podria conseguir facilmente agua salvo en verano que estaria mas complicado. aqui aparte de tierras hay mas recursos como madera, posible cria de ganado, y casa tambien acondicionada.sitio tranquilo con nucleos de poblacion cercanos y buena comunicacion por carreteras y pistas.zona de dehesa.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2015)

La imparable desertización y subida de temperaturas que afronta Españate da la respuesta a 30 años. 

Zona costera, fácil de vivir y con vivienda pagada. Prefiero el núcleo o las afueras muy cercanas.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La imparable desertización y subida de temperaturas que afronta Españate da la respuesta a 30 años.
> 
> Zona costera, fácil de vivir y con vivienda pagada. Prefiero el núcleo o las afueras muy cercanas.



¿Con zona costera te refieres también al norte o sólo al Mediterráneo? Porque de Valencia para abajo es un desierto.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> ¿Con zona costera te refieres también al norte o sólo al Mediterráneo? Porque de Valencia para abajo es un desierto.



En 30 años las temperaturas y la desertización se van a poner imposibles.

Al norte tardarán más tiempo en llegar.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

En cuanto a pueblos perdidos, me parece una opción poco atractiva. Ojo con el refrán de "Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande". Cuanto más pequeño es un municipio, menos idílico, aunque pensemos lo contrario.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> En cuanto a pueblos perdidos, me parece una opción poco atractiva. Ojo con el refrán de "Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande". Cuanto más pequeño es un municipio, menos idílico, aunque pensemos lo contrario.



Sí, puede ser.

Pero peor es una granja solitaria en el campo y en un zulo de la gran ciudad hay pocas posibilidades de hacer algo autosuficiente.

Además, no he dicho perdidos, sino relativamente cerca de alguna capital comarcal.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sí, puede ser.
> 
> Pero peor es una granja solitaria en el campo y en un zulo de la gran ciudad hay pocas posibilidades de hacer algo autosuficiente.
> 
> Además, no he dicho perdidos, sino relativamente *cerca de alguna capital comarcal*.



Es que eso es clave. Vivir por ejemplo a 45 minutos en coche de una ciudad de al menos 200.000 habitantes, no me parece sensato, pues los servicios básicos los vas a tener allí. Pueblo quizá sí, pero no lejos de una ciudad que tenga al menos un hospital serio.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Es que eso es clave. Vivir por ejemplo a 45 minutos en coche de una ciudad de al menos 200.000 habitantes, no me parece sensato, pues los servicios básicos los vas a tener allí. Pueblo quizá sí, pero no lejos de una ciudad que tenga al menos un hospital serio.



Las capitales de comarca en España suelen tener un hospital desde hace ya décadas.

De todas formas ¿estamos hablando de una situación de debacle social y económica (madmax) o no?

¿hospitales?
Los que haya estarán colapsados y aunque no lo estén, dese con un canto en los dientes si tienen material para usted. Aunque viva a 5 minutos en coche de un hospital bien avituallado, ¿Qué zonas tendría que cruzar para llegar a él?

Las grandes ciudades van a ser una ratonera en la mayoría de los barrios.


Pero vamos, básicamente digo cerca de una capital comarcal por el mismo motivo que tú, ahí habrá más posibilidades y servicios.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La imparable desertización y subida de temperaturas que afronta Españate da la respuesta a 30 años.
> 
> Zona costera, fácil de vivir y con vivienda pagada. Prefiero el núcleo o las afueras muy cercanas.



Y si se vira hacia una pequeña edad de hielo en Europa???...

Hay muchos que postulan esto último...ya sabéis cambio en la densidad del agua y desvió de la corriente cálida del golfo...


----------



## Fancy (6 Oct 2015)

BRASXTONT dijo:


> Y si se vira hacia una pequeña edad de hielo en Europa???...
> 
> Hay muchos que postulan esto último...ya sabéis cambio en la densidad del agua y desvió de la corriente cálida del golfo...



Es más que evidente que pasará algo así o mucho peor, más pronto que tarde. ::::

Al menos estamos preparados y a punto gracias al creador de este hilo. 

Mucha gente seguro que dice que Bertok y sus secuaces multinicks son unos hijo de puta, frikimbéciles de mierda adictos al internet y personas más bien miserables y sin vida social... 

No se dan cuenta de que los está poniendo sobreaviso.

No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2015)

Fancy dijo:


> Es más que evidente que pasará algo así o mucho peor, más pronto que tarde. ::::
> 
> Al menos estamos preparados y a punto gracias al creador de este hilo.
> 
> ...



No vales ni para troll. Al menos te podrías esforzar y cambiar el estilo de redacción tras todos los baneos perpetuos que llevas.

Al ignore.


----------



## Fancy (6 Oct 2015)

Ojo. Todo está preparado.

El Gobierno en la Sombra








El término gobierno en la sombra, (conocido también como criptocracia o gobierno invisible) es una idea basada en el hecho de que el real y verdadero poder político no radica en los representantes políticos electos por la población (por ejemplo, el Congreso de los Estados Unidos o las Cortes Generales en España), sino por personas con gran influencia y autoridad dentro de ciertos estamentos gubernamentales que ejercen poder en la sombra, es decir más allá del control de las instituciones democráticas. Según esta creencia, el funcionario gubernamental electo (elegido) sería en realidad un subordinado del gobierno en la sombra, que son realmente el verdadero poder ejecutivo.

Diversas teorías en el marco de la literatura conspirativa postulan la existencia de un hipotético gobierno secreto que sería el verdadero poder que mueve los hilos del mundo y que estaría detrás del gobierno aparente. Ejemplos de este tipo de teorías han sido teorizadas y escritas en diversos libros escritos por Dan Smoot, William Guy Carr, Jim Marrs, Carroll Quigley, Gary Allen, Des Griffin, David Icke, Michael A. Hoffman II y John Coleman. Algunos de estos autores creen que los miembros del gobierno secreto podrían representar o ser agentes de grupos como el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores, el Instituto Real de Asuntos Internacionales, la Comisión Trilateral, el Grupo Bilderberg, la CIA y el MI6 en cooperación con los bancos internacionales e instituciones financieras, como el Banco Mundial y el Banco de Pagos Internacionales.








Milton William Cooper aseguraba que el gobierno secreto estaba en cooperación con ciertas entidades extraterrestres. Su libro de 1991 con título Behold A Pale Horse (He aquí un caballo pálido) y muy influyente entre los "círculos de las milicias y los entusiastas de los Ovnis ", decía: "el hecho evidente es que el gobierno mundial secreto" y "una diversidad de actividades encubiertas asociadas con una declaración de guerra ha sido impuesta por los Illuminati contra el pueblo de Estados Unidos ". Cooper dijo haber visto documentos secretos cuando la Marina de EE.UU mantenía unas estrechas reuniones secretas con entidades extraterrestres. Cooper vincula a los Illuminati con sus creencias de que los extraterrestres estaban involucrados en secreto con el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos, pero más tarde se retractó de estas afirmaciones. Acusó a Dwight D. Eisenhower de negociar un tratado con entidades extraterrestres en 1954, para poco después establecer un círculo íntimo de grupos Illuminati y dirigir las relaciones con ellos, y así mantener su presencia en secreto para el público en general. Cooper cree que los extraterrestres " manipulan y/o controlan a la raza humana a través de varias sociedades secretas, religiones, rituales de magia, brujería y ocultismo", y que, incluso sin saberlo, los Illuminati estaban siendo manipulados por ellos.

William Cooper describe a los Illuminati como una organización internacional secreta, controlada por el Grupo Bilderberg que conspiraba con los Caballeros de Colón, la Francmasonería, Skull and Bones y otras organizaciones. Su objetivo final, decía, era el establecimiento de un Nuevo Orden Mundial. Según William Cooper, los conspiradores Illuminati no sólamente inventaron la amenaza que suponían las entidades extraterrestres para su beneficio personal, sino que conspiraron insidiosamente con ellos para dominar el mundo. Cooper cree que la fatídica caída de James Forrestal desde una ventana en el decimosexto piso del Hospital Bethesda estaba vinculada al supuesto comité secreto Majestic 12, y que los científicos del grupo de asesoramiento JASON informaban a un grupo de élite de la Comisión Trilateral y al comité ejecutivo del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores que eran miembros de alto rango de los Illuminati.
Luis Carlos Campos: Habla de La Gran Conspiración Reptiliana Iluminati.
En 1998 David Icke presentó al mundo la teoría de la conspiración reptiliana en su increíble libro El Mayor Secreto. Añadió que preparaban un colapso de la economía mundial. Lo del crack fue un bingo, pero lo primero todavía no es público,aunque abundante información está saliendo a la luz a través de ex espías como James Casbolt y sicarios y esclavas MKultra de la CIA.Las élites secretas, nobleza negra o illuminatis provienen genéticamente de los anunnakis de la Atlántida y Babilonia y practican rituales donde invocan seres satánicos que en la mitologías son a menudo representados como demonios dracos y reptilianos .Se presentarán testimonios exclusivos. Los testigos , pruebas y referencias históricas y mitológicas son abrumadoras. Prestigiosos canalizadores y contactados como Barbara Marciniak y Alex Collier lo confirman, así como científicos famosos como Sir Fred Hoyle o David Horn.

Además el gran erudito y contactado Jordan Maxwell se suma a esta teoría que parece ciencia ficción de la serie illuminati V. No los ves, pero cada día ves su psicopática agenda reptil, por ejemplo en la vacunación asesina del timo de la gripe cerda o lo autoatentados rituales que atribuyen a Alqaeda. Satán domina el mundo y preparan el Nuevo Orden Mundial.

En su novela Coningsby, Benjamin Disraeli decía: "El mundo está gobernado por personas muy diferentes de lo que se imaginan aquellos que no están tras las sombras y entre bastidores". Una definición de gobierno en la sombra sería un "gobierno secreto dentro del gobierno". El gobierno secreto es el gobierno "real" que controla la agenda del gobierno legítimo y visible. La red de personas que integran este gobierno secreto están obligados por alguna agenda común que sólamente ellos conocen entre sí y/o de las personas a quién representan. La agenda puede ser el de una sociedad secreta que se ha infiltrado en el gobierno (por ejemplo: Francmasones, miembros de Skull and Bones o Illuminatis).

Carlos Mesa: Habla de El Grupo Bilderberg 2010. Porqué en Barcelona?

El Club Bilderberg reúne cada año a unos 130 líderes de la elite financiera, empresarial, política, académica y de los medios de comunicación del primer mundo; fundamentalmente de Estados Unidos y Europa, para discutir sobre temas de interés global. *A estas reuniones, que se realizan con casi nula cobertura periodística, a puertas cerradas y con gran contingente de seguridad, se puede asistir solo mediante invitación. Este año han decidido reunirse en Barcelona, Por qué?.*

*Javier Pérez Nieto: Habla de Sociedades Secretas. Quien controla el Mundo?.*

Hoy en día se conversa mucho acerca de las sociedades secretas y de un pretendido poder en la sombra, no sin razón. Es por ello que quiero presentar para su conocimiento, un breve repaso a la situación actual y a sus raíces históricas, sus connotaciones y consecuencias, de la misma manera que también presentaré una serie de "evidencias circustanciales" que lejos de apuntalar las más dispares teorías conspirativas sobre el tema en cuestión, darán un sinietro y terrorífico grado de verdad a las mismas. Sectarios, dioses, demonios. Un repaso a lo que se encuentra detrás de la política y de aquellas "otras" entidades que controlan el mundo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Oct 2015)

******* dijo:


> Y si se vira hacia una pequeña edad de hielo en Europa???...
> 
> Hay muchos que postulan esto último...ya sabéis cambio en la densidad del agua y desvió de la corriente cálida del golfo...



Este verano ha sido excepcionalmente caluroso. Sin embargo, es cierto que los inviernos poco a poco están siendo más fríos. Aunque es sólo una hipótesis, cada vez hay más científicos hablando de una mini-edad de hielo. En ese caso el norte y el interior de España serían sitios muy durillos para pasar el trago.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Este verano ha sido excepcionalmente caluroso. Sin embargo, es cierto que los inviernos poco a poco están siendo más fríos. Aunque es sólo una hipótesis, cada vez hay más científicos hablando de una mini-edad de hielo. En ese caso el norte y el interior de España serían sitios muy durillos para pasar el trago.



prefiero 1 MM de veces el frio y la lluvia al calor y la sequia...


----------



## bubbler (6 Oct 2015)

Apocalipsis de emociones
[youtube]Z4fuAPRa0Lo[/youtube]
Trailer Maggie Arnold Schwarzenegger

Apocalipsis RAE
http://buscon.rae.es/drae/srv/search?id=CjiO4z01YDXX2T3afbBH

Revelación, este es el apocalipsis, ser consciente de que el colectivo masa de la sociedad (conocidos como borregos o sheeple) fueron exterminados sistémicamente de forma mental por las élites (según unos mínimos de consciencia y mayormente de marco moral o personas con conciencia, filtrados).

Ahora nos queda que los conscientes abarquemos este nuevo ámbito, y tomemos las decisiones oportunas sobre estos borregos (la casta ya pasa a 2º nivel, ya que la importancia del papel es dinámico, siendo más importante en ciertas coyunturas).


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Apocalipsis de emociones
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4fuAPRa0Lo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene una pintaza.

No encuentro el torrent en kickass

La borregada ya está sentenciado. No está hecha la miel para el morro del burro


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (7 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> prefiero 1 MM de veces el frio y la lluvia al calor y la sequia...



Y yo, pero dentro de un orden. Para la salud es mejor de hecho el frío que el calor, pero el sol también es necesario, y hay provincias donde apenas se le ve.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Oct 2015)

Está en kickass, pero sin seeders. Mejor en yifi.http://yify-movie.com/movie/maggie-2015-720p/
Este mensaje se autodestruirá, mañana o pasado.


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Oct 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Está en kikcass, pero sin seeders. Mejor en yifi.
> Este mensaje se autodestruirá, mañana o pasado.



¿Hay algo como 10minutesmail para las tarjetas de crédito que piden para abrir cuentas gratuitas?


----------



## ax% (7 Oct 2015)

NAdie puede saber cual va a ser el resultado final del proceso climatico. Decir que Andalucia sera un semidesierto y el norte aguantara más humedo no deja de ser tan hipotetico como defender lo contrario.
Los datos indican que la GulfStream esta teniendo problemas -de hecho la corriente de Lazo ya se paro- y con todo sistema caotico las predicciones han de ser eso... predicciones quehabra que contrastar con la realidad. Puede que el anticiclo de Azores suba o baje de latitud y de pronto llueva inusualmente en Almeria y se pueda esquiar en la Contraviesa.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Oct 2015)

Oiga, no me cite que me pilla la mereterica! Y son torrents, no hay que abrir cuenta ninguna.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2015)

Cada día se hace más complicado que aguanten el chiringuito soportado por todo tipo de falsedades contables.

Estamos cerca, no es el momento de asumir ningún riesgo.

Suerte


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (11 Oct 2015)

¿Qué hace este hilo en la sexta página?


----------



## El Promotor (11 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Frente de izquierdas al poder con el recetario de podemos en la agenda.



Psss, oiga...

*Metroscopia (EL PAÍS): "Ciudadanos sobrepasa a Podemos y se acerca a PSOE y PP"*



Spoiler












:XX:


----------



## Hugrakkir (12 Oct 2015)

Federico en 60": La encuesta fantasma sobre C's - esRadio


"Ciudadanos aparecerá en la encuesta como el partido más votado de España"


----------



## El Promotor (12 Oct 2015)

Algo que para variar si será en octubre...

*Será en octubre: Albert Rivera y Pablo Iglesias cara a cara en Salvados*







El día 18.


----------



## Hugrakkir (12 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...clave-destruccion-de-democracia-espanola.html


----------



## Hugrakkir (12 Oct 2015)

up go on


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

La burrocracia y la corruptocracia del R78 sigue devorando españolitos, cada vez mas


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

Esto es prosperidad.

La renta per cápita de España se estanca en niveles de hace más de una década. Noticias de Economía

*La renta per cápita de España se estanca en niveles de hace más de una década
*
Las huellas de la recesión siguen presentes en la economía española. La renta per cápita se estanca, pero también el nivel de empleo, que ha retrocedido hasta registros desconocidos en 40 años

*El crecimiento de la renta per cápita en términos reales (la relación entre el PIB generado cada año y el número de habitantes) se ha estancado. Lo acaba de poner de manifiesto el Banco de España a la luz de la última revisión de la contabilidad nacional que ha hecho Estadística*. Y su conclusión es que el PIB per cápita real en 2014 en términos de paridad de poder de compra (eliminando el efecto de la inflación) se situó en 24.100 euros. Por lo tanto, en un nivel similar al que existía en 2003, cuando la renta per cápita estaba en 24.162 euros.

El estancamiento, lógicamente, tiene que ver con la intensa recesión que ha vivido la economía española desde 2008 (España todavía no ha recuperado los niveles del PIB registrados antes de la crisis), pero también con el desplome del nivel de empleo. La tasa de ocupación, de hecho, ha caído hasta el 56%, lo que supone 7,6 puntos porcentuales menos de la que se registraba en 2005, es decir, antes de la recesión.

Para hacerse una idea de lo que significa esa tasa extraordinariamente baja, hay que tener en cuenta que es similar a la que había en España en 1975, que por entonces se situaba en el 56,3%. Incluso es inferior a la registrada en 1970, cuando se situó en el 58,1%. La tasa de empleo mide la relación entre el número de ocupados y la población en edad de trabajar (la situada entre 16 y 64 años).
Este mal comportamiento del empleo en los últimos 40 años (con periodos en los que el paro ha sufrido fuertes oscilaciones con un máximo del 26% y un mínimo del 7,9% en el segundo trimestre de 2007) ha podido ser compensado con los avances de la productividad, lo que explica que pese a todo la renta per cápita se haya casi duplicado en términos reales entre 1975 y 2014. Ha pasado de 13.100 euros a 24.100. La productividad del trabajo por ocupado en términos de poder de compra ha pasado, en concreto, de 34.300 euros a 61.500







La causa de esta enorme progresión tiene que ver con los avances técnicos, pero también con los cambios que se han producido en el modelo productivo. En particular, la mayor presencia de la industria (que genera mayor valor añadido) respecto de la agricultura. El sector servicios es, sin embargo, el que más ha crecido en cuanto a su peso en la economía, pero en este caso su productividad es menor que en la industria.

*El estancamiento del empleo en las últimas cuatro décadas, en todo caso, es la principal razón que explica el frenazo de la renta per cápita de los residentes en España respecto de los países que forman parte de la zona euro*.

*Según Eurostat, la oficina de estadísticas de la Unión Europea, el PIB per cápita real de España en paridad de poder de comprar frente a la eurozona se situó el año pasado en el 87,5%, lejos del 92,6% en que llegó a estar en 2005*. Y lo que no es menos significativo, se sitúa en niveles muy parecidos a los que existían hace 40 años (un 86,4%), lo que refleja los escasos avances que se han producido en términos de convergencia económica pese a los flujos destinados a cohesión social.

*El drama del empleo
*
De nuevo, el empleo es la causa de ese estancamiento. En 2005, la tasa de empleo (la variable más relevante en términos económicos) equivalía al 100,1% de la media de la eurozona (por lo tanto, una décima por encima), pero en 2014 esa relación se ha desplomado hasta el 87,6%

Como se ha dicho, el empleo, en el caso español, determina de forma casi total la evolución del PIB. Actualmente, tanto el producto interior bruto como la tasa de creación de empleo están creciendo algo por encima del 3%, ante el nulo avance de la productividad. Principalmente, por el modelo productivo español, fuertemente influido por empleos de bajo valor añadido, en particular en el sector servicios.

Respecto de la Unión Europea, el PIB per cápita ha caído hasta el 93,6% después de que en los años anteriores a la crisis España llegara, incluso, a situarse claramente por encima de la media (101,4% en 2005).

*Los escasos avances de la productividad hay que relacionarlos con el modelo productivo, pero también con las escasas cantidades que dedica España a investigación y desarrollo, especialmente por parte del sector privado*. El gasto en I+D representa apenas el 1,2% del PIB, lo que supone solo el 60% de la media de la eurozona. Y sin productividad y sin empleo -o con escasos avances-, la renta per cápita solo puede estancarse. Como así ha sucedido


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

Hace un tiempo en el foro se decía que cuidadín con la situación inmediata que habría para después de las elecciones. Ahora se aplaza hasta octubre 2016.

Todo es patadas hacia adelante y mientras los caseros de la vivienda más económica subiendo el precio del alquiler desde hace unos cuantos meses.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> Hace un tiempo en el foro se decía que cuidadín con la situación inmediata que habría para después de las elecciones. Ahora se aplaza hasta octubre 2016.
> 
> Todo es patadas hacia adelante y mientras los caseros de la vivienda más económica subiendo el precio del alquiler desde hace unos cuantos meses.



Quién pueda: casa pagada u ocupada, cero deudas, un buen fondo de emergencia, comida en la despensa, la escopeta y el perro.


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Quién pueda: casa pagada u ocupada, cero deudas, un buen fondo de emergencia, comida en la despensa, la escopeta y el perro.



No te quito la razón. ¿Piensas que van a cambiar la situación a lo bestia o lo harán de forma más escalonada, con mucha vaselina de por medio?


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> No te quito la razón. ¿Piensas que van a cambiar la situación a lo bestia o lo harán de forma más escalonada, con mucha vaselina de por medio?



De forma escalonada y sin vaselina, que cuesta pasta.

Vivir dentro del sistema será un mal negocio reservado para los esclavos de la deuda que son mayoría.

En cuanto derriben las últimas murallas de los derechos laborales (indefinido, indemnización, ....) entraremos en la ley de la selva con varias generaciones compitiendo entre ellas por un chusco de pan duro y un caldo aguado.


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> De forma escalonada y sin vaselina, que cuesta pasta.
> 
> Vivir dentro del sistema será un mal negocio reservado para los esclavos de la deuda que son mayoría.
> 
> En cuanto derriben las últimas murallas de los derechos laborales (indefinido, indemnización, ....) entraremos en la ley de la selva con varias generaciones compitiendo entre ellas por un chusco de pan duro y un caldo aguado.



¿Podrías dar alguna fecha? ¿a finales del año 2016 ya se podría ver un cambio sustancial comparando con la actualidad?


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿Podrías dar alguna fecha? ¿a finales del año 2016 ya se podría ver un cambio sustancial comparando con la actualidad?



La fecha no la sé. Siempre hemos menospreciado la capacidad que tienen de hacer el problema más grande.

2016 será de gresca entre la izquierda española y la oligarquía europea.

2017 será el acoso y derribo de los derechos sociales

A estas alturas ya casi da igual cuando sea el momento en el que la oligarquía europea meta mano en los derechos de la sociedad civil española.


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> La fecha no la sé. Siempre hemos menospreciado la capacidad que tienen de hacer el problema más grande.
> 
> 2016 será de gresca entre la izquierda española y la oligarquía europea.
> 
> ...



¿Ves una mordida a la pasta (en euros) que tienen los españoles en los bancos-cajas-etc? ¿es un suicidio tener la pasta ahí para después de las elecciones generales?


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿Ves una mordida a la pasta (en euros) que tienen los españoles en los bancos-cajas-etc? ¿es un suicidio tener la pasta ahí para después de las elecciones generales?



No veo ninguna mordida a corto plazo. Explosionaría toda la eurozona.

Lo primero que harán es garantizar los depósitos hasta 100k y después repartir miseria arruinado y polarizando el país.

De todas formas, tener dinero en depósitos va a ser como mínimo un riesgo.

A un click lo metes en cualquier fondo o acción del planeta.


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> No veo ninguna mordida a corto plazo. Explosionaría toda la eurozona.
> 
> Lo primero que harán es garantizar los depósitos hasta 100k y después repartir miseria arruinado y polarizando el país.
> 
> ...



En mi caso o por lo que a mí respecta, es importante conocer ciertas fechas. Es de mucha referencia las que has citado, en 2016 el tira y afloja entre el gobierno español y la UE, y en 2017 atados bien en corto.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> En mi caso o por lo que a mí respecta, es importante conocer ciertas fechas. Es de mucha referencia las que has citado, en 2016 el tira y afloja entre el gobierno español y la UE, y en 2017 atados bien en corto.



Fechas + circunstancias personales de cada uno = amplio abanico de escenarios y planes B.

No los hay mejores ni peores, sino adaptados a cada uno.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Oct 2015)

Se ha acabado el plazo, vienen los ultimos puntos del mou firmado con trichet...a quien piense que no se van a atrever...

GRECIA ES EL FUTURO


----------



## pir (12 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Fechas + circunstancias personales de cada uno = amplio abanico de escenarios y planes B.
> 
> No los hay mejores ni peores, sino adaptados a cada uno.





******* dijo:


> Se ha acabado el plazo, vienen los ultimos puntos del mou firmado con trichet...a quien piense que no se van a atrever...
> 
> GRECIA ES EL FUTURO



¿Cuántos años va por delante Grecia de España o al revés, cuántos años va por detrás España de Grecia? ¿en qué año puede estar España en la situación actual griega?


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (13 Oct 2015)

Yo sigo apostando que *el primer trimestre del 2016* va a ser de aúpa. Gobierne quien gobierne nos va a dar hostias hasta en el carné de identidad. Creo que estamos a la vuelta de la esquina de que nos hagan un griego.


----------



## pir (13 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando que *el primer trimestre del 2016* va a ser de aúpa. Gobierne quien gobierne nos va a dar hostias hasta en el carné de identidad. Creo que estamos a la vuelta de la esquina de que nos hagan un griego.



O que hagan que no se note la cosa en forma de estallido y posponer todo para mucho más adelante, en forma por ejemplo de que treintañeros y cuarentañeros cobren una mierda de pensión en el futuro, que mueran en el 2016 muchos más viejos en la sanidad pública, etc.

Un modus operanti de engañar de cara al futuro a adultos-niños-jóvenes actuales, para que la borregada siga votando a partidos castuzos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (13 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> O que hagan que no se note la cosa en forma de estallido y posponer todo para mucho más adelante, en forma por ejemplo de que treintañeros y cuarentañeros cobren una mierda de pensión en el futuro, que mueran en el 2016 muchos más viejos en la sanidad pública, etc.
> 
> Un modus operanti de engañar de cara al futuro a adultos-niños-jóvenes actuales, para que la borregada siga votando a partidos castuzos.



Eso por descontado. Pero por la información que tenemos y que es pública en este foro, no cabe duda de que el invierno va a ser de traca. No hay dinero. Así de simple.


----------



## pir (13 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Eso por descontado. Pero por la información que tenemos y que es pública en este foro, no cabe duda de que el invierno va a ser de traca. No hay dinero. Así de simple.



¿Y qué va a hacer con tanto empleado público cobrando buenos sueldos? Por citar un ejemplo soalmente, por Aragón hay mucho/a maestro/a (de colegio) cuarentañeros/as, que sean buenos profesionales o sean pésimos, cobran igual, no hay distinción por nivel de implicación y están cobrando 2.000 € netos al mes.

La lista podría alargarse todo lo que se quiera, entre los empleados públicos, los políticos, los amigotes de los políticos, los prejubilados que trabajan de sol a sol de lunes a domingo y el negocio va a nombre de la mujer, jubilados que cobran lo que no se han ganado y su cotización ha sido una estafa realmente, etc.

En el foro se ha dicho que en educación y sanidad se ha metido la tijera a los medios a utilizar pero a los sueldos no.

¿Qué se va a hacer con la situación vergonzosa de los cientos de miles de vagos/as que trabajan en los ayuntamientos y empresas públicas?

¿Van a dejar desamparados a la gente de lo privado como a autónomos? (como viene pasando ahora).

¿Qué va a pasar con el montonazo de pagapensiones que hay sin trabajar, cobrando paguitas y con múltiples ayudas que están recibiendo?

¿A quién le van a meter la tijera? ¿a todos o se centrarán en futuras pensiones y en qué palmen mucho más rápido los viejos actuales?

En Aragón es un secreto a voces que a partir de los 80 años de edad la sanidad pública tiene la orden de no tomarse demasiado en serio a los enfermos, sobre todo a los hospitalizados. Los ayudarán sí, harán por ellos también, pero no se dejarán la vida en ello.

Incluso en hospitales de ciudades pequeñas los medios con pacientes de todas las edades los han reducido a la mínima expresión, que se hacen al cabo de los meses a X casos muy especiales. Por ejemplo una resonancia traumatológica.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (14 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿Y qué va a hacer con tanto empleado público cobrando buenos sueldos? Por citar un ejemplo soalmente, por Aragón hay mucho/a maestro/a (de colegio) cuarentañeros/as, que sean buenos profesionales o sean pésimos, cobran igual, no hay distinción por nivel de implicación y están cobrando 2.000 € netos al mes.
> 
> La lista podría alargarse todo lo que se quiera, entre los empleados públicos, los políticos, los amigotes de los políticos, los prejubilados que trabajan de sol a sol de lunes a domingo y el negocio va a nombre de la mujer, jubilados que cobran lo que no se han ganado y su cotización ha sido una estafa realmente, etc.
> 
> ...



Yo sólo te puedo decir que mi intuición personal es que nos vamos a freír espárragos, y además tardando poco. No dudo de que todo lo que comentas es cierto, pir. Por eso, como bien comenta a menudo el creador de este hilo, llega el momento de las soluciones, pero desgraciadamente no podrán ser colectivas, o al menos formadas por mucha gente. Las hordas es lo que tienen.



*¿Va a haber despidos a funcionarios?* No lo creo, pero sí o sí les van a recortar sensiblemente el salario

*¿Va a haber recorte de pensiones? *No lo creo, pero la gente de mediana edad que se olvide de tener una pensión minímamente digna dentro de 15 años.

*¿Va a haber un mad-max?* No lo creo, pero tampoco tengo la menor duda de que las ciudades se van a poner cada vez más peligrosas en términos de delincuencia.

Disculpad, pero yo lo veo así.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Oct 2015)

El madmax ir'a por barrios.


----------



## Lynx (16 Oct 2015)

https://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=^IBEX&t=my&q=l&l=on&z=l&a=v&p=s&lang=en-GB&region=GB

A ver si alguien puede encontrar una gráfica coyuntural que incluya desde 1980, o por lo menos desde 1985, como la del ftse.



============



https://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=^GDAXI&t=my&q=l&l=on&z=l&a=v&p=s&lang=en-GB&region=GB




https://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=^SSMI&t=my&q=l&l=on&z=l&a=v&p=s&lang=en-GB&region=GB




https://chart.finance.yahoo.com/z?s=^FTSE&t=my&q=l&l=on&z=l&a=v&p=s&lang=en-GB&region=GB


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2015)

[youtube]s4l_lHGMhlw[/youtube]


----------



## Lynx (16 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años va por delante Grecia de España o al revés, cuántos años va por detrás España de Grecia? ¿en qué año puede estar España en la situación actual griega?



Según Anthropological Market, está en la primera mitad de la década de 1940 (posguerra).

Edito: perdón, España está en plena guerra, recién montada.







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...swagen-trolleando-y-ralffie-guaneando-61.html


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo sigo apostando que *el primer trimestre del 2016* va a ser de aúpa. Gobierne quien gobierne nos va a dar hostias hasta en el carné de identidad. Creo que estamos a la vuelta de la esquina de que nos hagan un griego.



lo veo y lo subo...:


----------



## pir (16 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo sólo te puedo decir que mi intuición personal es que nos vamos a freír espárragos, y además tardando poco. No dudo de que todo lo que comentas es cierto, pir. Por eso, como bien comenta a menudo el creador de este hilo, llega el momento de las soluciones, pero desgraciadamente no podrán ser colectivas, o al menos formadas por mucha gente. Las hordas es lo que tienen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que con el tema de las pensiones harán una patada hacia delante, para que no se note el tema de golpe y porrazo ahora o en los próximos años. El marrón de pensiones bajas se lo comerán los futuros pensionistas, los que ahora tienen de cincuenta y algo años para abajo.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2015)

a las pensiones no las va a pasar nada en los próximos 10 años.

las complementarán con impuestos si hace falta


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]s4l_lHGMhlw[/youtube]



Me ha recordado a Colony, no se porque.

Por cierto, un saludo amijo. Que hacia tiempo q no te saludaba. Q tal va todo?


----------



## vvaer (16 Oct 2015)

Comparación 2015 - 2012 (crisis de deuda)


Deuda 2 trimestre 2015 España : 99,5% PIB Rating S&P : BBB
Deuda 1 trimestre 2015 Grecia : 168,8% PIB Rating Fitch : CCC


Deuda 2012 España : 84,4% PIB Rating S&P: BBB-
Deuda 2012 Grecia : 156,9% PIB Rating Fitch: de "default restringido" a B-

Economia | Macroeconomia |Todos los datos macro | datosmacro.com

Entonces :
crece más la deuda española que la griega un 3%+
hay más deuda española y tiene mejor rating que cuando tenia menos :

= Desplome bursatil y recesión gorda


----------



## Hugrakkir (17 Oct 2015)

vvaer dijo:


> Comparación 2015 - 2012 (crisis de deuda)
> 
> 
> Deuda 2 trimestre 2015 España : 99,5% PIB Rating S&P : BBB
> ...



*Eso es lo que tiene la realidad, que a pesar de que la maquillen, termina por ser evidente. Un país en la ruina.:*XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Me ha recordado a Colony, no se porque.
> 
> Por cierto, un saludo amijo. Que hacia tiempo q no te saludaba. Q tal va todo?



Todo bien. Estamos preparados.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 10:14 ----------

[Youtube]bZhxCqSwTiM[/Youtube]


----------



## pir (17 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> a las pensiones no las va a pasar nada en los próximos 10 años.
> 
> las complementarán con impuestos si hace falta



Harán algo para que no se note un cambio muy drástico a partir de 2016, para que PPSOE sigan teniendo muchos votantes.

La patata caliente de las pensiones la están reservando para el futuro...


----------



## Lynx (17 Oct 2015)

October 13th 2015

The 'big three' credit rating agencies questioned by UN for their 'subjectivity'

Credit ratings agencies have been questioned by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), who says they favor countries with a certain ideological bent.

The 'big three' credit rating agencies questioned by UN for their 'subjectivity'


[Archives] Efficiency And Credit Ratings: A Permutation-Information-Theory Analysis


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (18 Oct 2015)

Bertok, lo de q estas preparado, eso siempre lo doy por descontado. Como doy por descontado q mañana volverá a salir el sol. 

Pero yo te confieso q ya no se q pensar. En Agosto y Septiembre estaba convencido de q nos íbamos al gran guano. Pero llego Octubre, y la cosa parece q ha entrado en estancamiento. 
No se como ves tu a cosa. Ya contaras. Salud.


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Bertok, lo de q estas preparado, eso siempre lo doy por descontado. Como doy por descontado q mañana volverá a salir el sol.
> 
> Pero yo te confieso q ya no se q pensar. En Agosto y Septiembre estaba convencido de q nos íbamos al gran guano. Pero llego Octubre, y la cosa parece q ha entrado en estancamiento.
> No se como ves tu a cosa. Ya contaras. Salud.



Cada día que pasa, es un día más para estar preparado.

Ver el sol todos los días es impagable.

La crisis nos ha hecho crecer en el plano personal.


----------



## pir (18 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Bertok, lo de q estas preparado, eso siempre lo doy por descontado. Como doy por descontado q mañana volverá a salir el sol.
> 
> Pero yo te confieso q ya no se q pensar. En Agosto y Septiembre estaba convencido de q nos íbamos al gran guano. Pero llego Octubre, y la cosa parece q ha entrado en estancamiento.
> No se como ves tu a cosa. Ya contaras. Salud.



Y los alquileres de la vivienda económica subiendo:fiufiu:, o sea, que han subido:fiufiu:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Oct 2015)

Las grandes ciudades, los peores sitios para vivir con poca pasta. Ciudades medianas baratas y de clima templado, son a mi juicio la mejor opción.

La brecha entre ricos y pobres en Madrid, la más grande de Europa | Madrid | EL PA


----------



## pir (18 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Las grandes ciudades, los peores sitios para vivir con poca pasta. Ciudades medianas baratas y de clima templado, son a mi juicio la mejor opción.
> 
> La brecha entre ricos y pobres en Madrid, la más grande de Europa | Madrid | EL PA



Dos detalles:

- Una cosa curiosa, que parece que volvamos al pasado. En las ciudades si quieres alquilar en zonas no multiculturalizadas o poco, toca/tocará pagar sobreprecios de alquiler, o sea precios caros.

- Hay gente que si quiere alejarse de este tipo de vida en las ciudades se tendrá que ir a "pueblos sosos" de ciertas zonas de CCAA como ambas Castillas, de Aragón, etc.

Ambas opciones tampoco es que sean muy ilusionantes:´(


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> Dos detalles:
> 
> - Una cosa curiosa, que parece que volvamos al pasado. En las ciudades si quieres alquilar en zonas no multiculturalizadas o poco, toca/tocará pagar sobreprecios de alquiler, o sea precios caros.
> 
> ...



No es necesario irse a un pueblo, hay muchas ciudades españolas con vida propia sin necesidad de irte a vivir enmedio de la nada.


----------



## pir (18 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> No es necesario irse a un pueblo, hay muchas ciudades españolas con vida propia sin necesidad de irte a vivir enmedio de la nada.



Depende, no estoy muy de acuerdo en según qué ciudades.

Si les quitas el nivel de empleos-salarios públicos a ciudades pequeñas como Soria, Cuenca, Teruel, Huesca, etc, etc, aquello se convierte en un erial. Incluso a la mismísima Zaragoza le supondría un tortazo terrible.

Todas las ciudades españolas, grandes localidades y muchos pueblos, están con respiración asistida (vía deuda pública), si les retiras la respiración, se liaría:fiufiu:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Oct 2015)

pir dijo:


> Depende, no estoy muy de acuerdo en según qué ciudades.
> 
> Si les quitas el nivel de empleos-salarios públicos a ciudades pequeñas como Soria, Cuenca, Teruel, Huesca, etc, etc, aquello se convierte en un erial. Incluso a la mismísima Zaragoza le supondría un tortazo terrible.
> 
> Todas las ciudades españolas, grandes localidades y muchos pueblos, están con respiración asistida (vía deuda pública), si les retiras la respiración, se liaría:fiufiu:



Sin ingresos y sin colchón estás muerto en cualquier parte.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Oct 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Las grandes ciudades, los peores sitios para vivir con poca pasta. Ciudades medianas baratas y de clima templado, son a mi juicio la mejor opción.
> 
> La brecha entre ricos y pobres en Madrid, la más grande de Europa | Madrid | EL PA



Defensor antes de 2020 vivir en Madrid sera vivir en la caracas de Europa...al tiempo.

Bien lejos de los nucleos grandes...las provicias mas abruptas y despobladas son las mejores zonas.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 09:58 ----------

Las cosas aun van a empeorar mucho...2017 se acerca.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (19 Oct 2015)

******* dijo:


> Defensor antes de 2020 vivir en Madrid sera vivir en la caracas de Europa...al tiempo.
> 
> Bien lejos de los nucleos grandes...las provicias mas abruptas y despobladas son las mejores zonas.
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que las grandes ciudades van a ser sitios sólo aptos para amantes de las emociones fuertes. Aunque yo sigo pensando que un término medio, es decir, vivir relativamente cerca de una ciudad mediana, es la mejor opción. Yo lo de irse a vivir enmedio de la nada lo veo poco práctico, aunque sin duda será mejor opción que vivir en una gran capital, donde la crisis se está notando mucho, por ejemplo, con la cantidad de cierres de locales comerciales.


----------



## Lynx (19 Oct 2015)

El extrarradio tranquilo, la sub urbe de toda la vida, con su desventaja y su mucha conveniencia.

Claro que siempre cuelga del hilo de que lleguen otros hijoputas al yuntamiento ávidos de enriquecerse con un pgou y cambiando la zona en un cuatrienio, en precios sobre todo.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2015)

Espero que no esteis largos en el SP. No hay mercado y va a terminar muy mal.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Oct 2015)

Mientras ustedes siguen acondicionando sus búnkeres y esperando la llegada del Armagedón allá fuera, en el mundo exterior...

*Imparable NEP: Linde (BdE) dice que la economía crecerá por encima del 3% en 2015 y que el paro bajará del 20% en 2016*

Depongan su actitud agorera y amargada o aténganse a las consecuencias...


----------



## El Promotor (21 Oct 2015)

Y de propina...

*Imparable NEP (y II): De Guindos afirma que en 2015 se crearán 600.000 puestos de trabajo*

De nada.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Oct 2015)

Afirman taaantas cosas...


----------



## El Promotor (22 Oct 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Afirman taaantas cosas...



Vayamos entonces de las palabras a los hechos.

EPA del 3T de 2015...

*El paro baja en 298.200 personas y marca la mayor caída en un tercer trimestre de la serie*

*Se crean 182.200 empleos, el mejor tercer trimestre desde 2006*







Ahí queda eso.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Oct 2015)

Quién diría que las elecciones están a la vuelta de la esquina, eh?


La tasa de desempleo cierra 2006 en el 8,3%, el nivel más bajo desde 1979 | elmundo.es

Los empresarios de la construcción, los más optimistas sobre el incremento de empleo | elmundo.es

La creación de empleo en EEUU supera las previsiones | elmundo.es

El trabajo indefinido gana terreno al temporal al crecer un 9,8% | elmundo.es

España recibió un 2,1% más de turistas en el primer semestre | elmundo.es


----------



## libertari (22 Oct 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Quién diría que las elecciones están a la vuelta de la esquina, eh?
> 
> 
> La tasa de desempleo cierra 2006 en el 8,3%, el nivel más bajo desde 1979 | elmundo.es
> ...



Brotes verdes reload o milagro antes de Navidad


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2015)




----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2015)




----------



## Lynx (23 Oct 2015)

Las navajas cuando caen, lo hacen silbando?

Podemos considerar a las navajas una categoría separada de los cuchillos si no silban?


----------



## bubbler (24 Oct 2015)

Peli para pasar esta noche o mañana por la tarde:

[YOUTUBE]pFDokD0WFSY[/YOUTUBE]

Bertok, se hace imprescindible un listado con este tipo de películas (y también libros, como la primera y última humanidad, y quizás profetas apocalípticos como Baba Vanga)...


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2015)

Mi mente se quedó atrapada en películas del estilo El libro de Eli, Soy Leyenda, Mad Max, The Day, The Colony, Hidde.n, The Shelter, Take Shelter, ...

Mi cuerpo en entrenos de 50Km semanales en tandas de 10Km. Tengo pendiente un buen viaje de exploración por Las Rocosas.

Mi conocimiento en biblias como MrMM, EER, ZH, Infowars, Glenn Beck, ...

No necesito nada más salvo tener la cabeza encima de los hombros y mantener el criterio ágil.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (24 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Mi mente se quedó atrapada en películas del estilo El libro de Eli, Soy Leyenda, Mad Max, The Day, The Colony, Hidde.n, The Shelter, Take Shelter, ...
> 
> Mi cuerpo en entrenos de 50Km semanales en tandas de 10Km. Tengo pendiente un buen viaje de exploración por Las Rocosas.
> 
> ...



Take Shelter era la del fulano que construye búnker no?? Interesante film.


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Take Shelter era la del fulano que construye búnker no?? Interesante film.



[youtube]Puyf88oLLgg[/youtube]

Tienes el torrent en español e inglés


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (24 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]Puyf88oLLgg[/youtube]
> 
> Tienes el torrent en español e inglés



Gracias amigo. Pero ya la vi en su día. Lo q pasa es q no me acordaba bien del titulo.


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Gracias amigo. Pero ya la vi en su día. Lo q pasa es q no me acordaba bien del titulo.



Buena película para reflexionar


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (25 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Buena película para reflexionar



Por cierto, antológica la escena en que la mujer se da cuenta de que su marido no ha perdido la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Por cierto, antológica la escena en que la mujer se da cuenta de que su marido no ha perdido la cabeza.



Exacto, es un peliculón del que se aprenden cosas


----------



## vvaer (25 Oct 2015)

La gente vive aborregada y no sabe sobrevivir por sí misma (yo incluido), el NWO es aplastante y pasa inadvertido como si viviésemos en un juego de realidad virtual, con unas fuerzas de seguridad brutales, y un control del planeta absoluto (misiles, monedas, medios, crímenes).
Yo me pregunto, en realidad creéis que vamos a salir de esto?
A mi ya me destrozaron la vida hace muchos años.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2015)

El mundo es la parodia del Show de Truman. Nunca mejor dicho.

El 99% de Occidente pedalea inmerso en la rutina para enriquecimiento de la élite. El standar del wannabismo está bien definido: primero el zulo, luego el 320, luego el SUV de primeras marcas premium, ....

Se dispone de lo mismo pero cada vez más caro con el incentivo de diferenciarse de los demás cuando la realidad es que eres el mismo mierda con la misma basura de vida pero envuelta con otro papel más molón.

No, como sociedad no se saldrá de esta, el patrón ya está definido y el colapso de valores y ética impide avanzar todos juntos hacia la solución. El pragmatismo te lleva a pensar que la hidra capitalista quiere ofrendas: que sean ellos y no tú.

El sistema no trabaja con un patrón del 100%, algunos considerados insignificantes escaparán. Esa es la ventana de oportunidad.


----------



## John Nash (25 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tocyno (25 Oct 2015)

La sociedad de consumo está muerta, ya son walking deads.

No huelen sus pútridos alientos mientras gastan su último leuro prestado.

Queda poco, el azote de la deuda cabalga poderoso y destructor hacia las clases medias como otro ginete del apocalipsis.

Se van a cagar.


----------



## vvaer (25 Oct 2015)

Es cierto, la sociedad ya esta definida, pero yo os digo que van a pasar cosas gordas como las que ya pasaron, y todo esto se puede ir a tomar por el .. sino mirar la historia, torres más altas han caído...


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2015)

vvaer dijo:


> Es cierto, la sociedad ya esta definida, pero yo os digo que van a pasar cosas gordas como las que ya pasaron, y todo esto se puede ir a tomar por el .. sino mirar la historia, torres más altas han caído...



En cualquier caso ay que estar preparados y tener los pecados (deudas) liquidados.

Llevamos años viendo como la oligarquía ha elegido la deuda como mecanismo de invasión de países y dominación de sociedades.

No veo por qué vayan a cambiar de modus operandi.


----------



## Tocyno (27 Oct 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En cualquier caso ay que estar preparados y tener los pecados (deudas) liquidados.
> 
> Llevamos años viendo como la oligarquía ha elegido la deuda como mecanismo de invasión de países y dominación de sociedades.
> 
> No veo por qué vayan a cambiar de modus operandi.



Las cartas estan hechadas, no hay vuelta atrás :fiufiu::fiufiu:
Nadie se da cuenta salvo unos pocos, la New Martial Law is coming ::::::


----------



## El Promotor (1 Nov 2015)

Por cierto, mi querido asustaviejas.

El final de octubre, mes sagrado del ramadán burbumori, ha sido apoteósico entre los datos de la EPA y del PIB...

*NEP: la economía española sigue creciendo a un ritmo elevado en el 3T de 2015 (+0,8%) y en tasa interanual (+3,4%)*

Y tras este apunte les dejo que continúen rumiando su amargura y apatía vital. 

Son ustedes la alegría de la huerta en el foro.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2015)

Shut up, crappy bitch


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2015)

Vamos a echarnos unas risas de la puta falsa prosperidad que cagan cuatro retardeds en el foro.

Comparación del Nasdaq con el putibex desde Octubre de 2008. Mientras el putibex ha perdido casi un 10%, el Nasdaq ha más que doblado.







En la economía financiera no hay ninguna prosperidad.

Si nos vamos a la economía micro, la de las familias que las pasan putas para terminar el mes, la cosa es para llorar.

::::::


----------



## pir (3 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos a echarnos unas risas de la puta falsa prosperidad que cagan cuatro retardeds en el foro.
> 
> Comparación del Nasdaq con el putibex desde Octubre de 2008. Mientras el putibex ha perdido casi un 10%, el Nasdaq ha más que doblado.
> 
> ...



¿En España entonces cuándo va a cambiar la situación? ¿debemos coincienciarnos que desde enero 2016 o ya será para octubre-noviembre 2016? ¿o harán un teatrillo como que no pasa nada-patada hacia delante y el recorte real vendrá en las pensiones futuras (serán una miseria) y en las atenciones de la sanidad pública?

¿A qué tenemos que enfrentarnos a partir de enero 2016? Ya sabemos que no tener deudas va a ser fundamental.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2015)

pir dijo:


> ¿En España entonces cuándo va a cambiar la situación? ¿debemos coincienciarnos que desde enero 2016 o ya será para octubre-noviembre 2016? ¿o harán un teatrillo como que no pasa nada-patada hacia delante y el recorte real vendrá en las pensiones futuras (serán una miseria) y en las atenciones de la sanidad pública?
> 
> ¿A qué tenemos que enfrentarnos a partir de enero 2016? Ya sabemos que no tener deudas va a ser fundamental.



No es cuándo será, es que ya ha sido.

El descenso y pérdida de poder adquisitivo es imparable en España.

En 2016 tocar volver a apretar quitando más derechos sociales y evaluando más todavía los salarios.


----------



## pir (3 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> No es cuándo será, es que ya ha sido.
> 
> El descenso y pérdida de poder adquisitivo es imparable en España.
> 
> En 2016 tocar volver a apretar quitando más derechos sociales y evaluando más todavía los salarios.



Siendo un ignorante en la materia, a mi manera, explico algunos detalles. En la sanidad pública aragonesa es un secreto a voces desde hace unos años, que a los pacientes de a partir de 80 años no se los toman muy en serio. Supongo que el deterioro de la atención y medios de la sanidad pública, será uno de los recortes a partir del 2016.

Otro es que estarán preparando una sorpresa futura en las pensiones públicas. Si hay recortes de éstas en la próxima legislatura, simplemente puede ser una patada hacia delante, un teatrillo para apuntalar al PPSOE. El verdadero tijeretazo vendrá en el futuro, supongo que para la próxima década. 

Se convertirá la historia en un sálvese quién pueda. Los empleados públicos y sus familias son un gran granero de votos y a ver cuánto los meten en cintura.

No tengo ni puta idea cuándo precisar la fecha del pistoletazo de salida para meter la tijera, si será ya en enero 2016 o cuándo.


----------



## sirpask (3 Nov 2015)

De gurusblog...



> Al grito de que comprad que se acaban y nos sacan las acciones de las manos, las bolsas de los EEUU han vivido una jornada de pánico alcista que lleva a los principales índices norteamericanos a cotizar cerca de máximos o superarlos en el que ha sido un mes de octubre glorioso que continua con la senda alcista en estos principios de noviembre.









Niveles de las .com ...

Estoy aTERRAdo...


----------



## Caissa (3 Nov 2015)

*El crédito a empresas y al consumo volverá a crecer muy pronto*

El volumen de crédito a empresas y al consumo empezará a crecer en lo próximos meses tras años de contracción, según el informe UFM Market Trends.

El crédito a empresas y al consumo volverá a crecer muy pronto - Libre Mercado


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Nov 2015)

pir dijo:


> Siendo un ignorante en la materia, a mi manera, explico algunos detalles. En la sanidad pública aragonesa es un secreto a voces desde hace unos años, que a los pacientes de a partir de 80 años no se los toman muy en serio. Supongo que el deterioro de la atención y medios de la sanidad pública, será uno de los recortes a partir del 2016.
> 
> Otro es que estarán preparando una sorpresa futura en las pensiones públicas. Si hay recortes de éstas en la próxima legislatura, simplemente puede ser una patada hacia delante, un teatrillo para apuntalar al PPSOE. El verdadero tijeretazo vendrá en el futuro, supongo que para la próxima década.
> 
> ...



NO los van meter en cintura, tu lo has dicho...son un buen granero de votos...


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2015)

Empleados públicos y langosteros son los grandes ganadores de la crisis que ha arrasado España.

¿alguno se pajea con el sueño húmedo de que van a caer?. Llegado ese momento, el resto de España estará devorándose a sí misma.


----------



## Lynx (5 Nov 2015)




----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2015)

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y no se dejen engañar. Mantengan la corredera bien cerca, se va a poner muy jodido


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El mundo es la parodia del Show de Truman. Nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> El 99% de Occidente pedalea inmerso en la rutina para enriquecimiento de la élite. El standar del wannabismo está bien definido: primero el zulo, luego el 320, luego el SUV de primeras marcas premium, ....
> 
> ...



Tus comentarios me violentan, me dan ganas de insultarte y no se por qué, es algo superior a mi razón, tus putos comentarios me tocan algo profundo por dentro que no controlo y me pone de muy mala hostia. Debe ser que llevas razón y que mi instinto quiere rechazar todo eso.

Te veo con la motosierra en el mad-max cabronazo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Nov 2015)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tus comentarios me violentan, me dan ganas de insultarte y no se por qué, es algo superior a mi razón, tus putos comentarios me tocan algo profundo por dentro que no controlo y me pone de muy mala hostia. Debe ser que llevas razón y que mi instinto quiere rechazar todo eso.
> 
> Te veo con la motosierra en el mad-max cabronazo.



No hará falta motosierra porque mad-max no va a haber. Nos están cociendo a fuego muy lento. Lo que sí está claro es que el deterioro social es imparable, y más valdrá estar fuera del sistema que dentro, salvo que seas un privilegiado. Que cada cual se prepare su retiro donde más le convenga y mejor pueda.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2015)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tus comentarios me violentan, me dan ganas de insultarte y no se por qué, es algo superior a mi razón, tus putos comentarios me tocan algo profundo por dentro que no controlo y me pone de muy mala hostia. Debe ser que llevas razón y que mi instinto quiere rechazar todo eso.
> 
> Te veo con la motosierra en el mad-max cabronazo.



Es el proceso de sanación, no te sientas culpable.

El virus sistémico que te invade te genera reacciones violentas ante la realidad. Duele verla en enfrente de las narices mostrando lo miserables en que nos hemos convertido al rebufo de las directrices de la sociedad.

Yo ya pasé por ahí. Te puedo recomendar, sin ánimo de que me hagas caso, que me funcionó enfrentarme a ello con amplitud de miras y sin resistirme. Deja que la realidad se imponga, no te pelees con ella, conocerla te hará libre.

Cuando seas consciente de cuánto te ha devorado el sistema y sus cadenas, podrás trazarte un plan para tratar de ser libre. Realmente no es muy difícil pero requiere años el pensarlo y ejecutarlo.

Por el camino te encontrarás gentes que sienten las mismas inquietudes que tú, verás foros en los que ya hay personas trazando planes que tú tienes en la cabeza, ....., ya no serás un bicho raro rodeado de autómatas que trabajan para pagar cosas que no necesitan.

Serás libre o al menos tendrás un objetivo que te guiará.

*"Normal is getting dressed in clothes that you buy for work, driving through traffic in a car that you are still paying for, in order to get to a job that you need so you can pay for the clothes, car and the house that you leave empty all day in order to afford to live in it."*

El mad max ya está aquí, silencioso y posicionado. Muchos ya lo sufren.


----------



## CaraCortada (5 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> es el proceso de sanación, no te sientas culpable.
> 
> El virus sistémico que te invade te genera reacciones violentas ante la realidad. Duele verla en enfrente de las narices mostrando lo miserables en que nos hemos convertido al rebufo de las directrices de la sociedad.
> 
> ...



ameeennnn¡¡¡


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Nov 2015)

Esto viene de otro hilo pero es interesante:

*"...preocupante aumento de la tasa de mortalidad de 1999 a 2013 entre los blancos no hispanos de 45 y 54 años ..... 
Entre las causas que se señalan para esta ‘epidemia’, que se está cobrando silenciosamente miles de vidas, se encontrarían, precisamente, todas las secuelas asociadas a la falta de un puesto de trabajo y/o a la incapacidad de realización humana o económica a través del mismo: abuso de alcohol, de drogas o de cócteles de fármacos, y proliferación de enfermedades mentales -ansiedad, pánico o depresiones- que terminan en suicidio."*

Cuidado con lo que viene, una epidemia silenciosa y mortal arrasa Estados Unidos. Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## bubbler (5 Nov 2015)

Arracada, TenienteDan...

Ya vienen Bertok... Desesperados, enfadados, miedosos. Estos indicadores ¿qué porcentaje proporcional pueden representar del rebaño?


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Nov 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Arracada, TenienteDan...
> 
> Ya vienen Bertok... Desesperados, enfadados, miedosos. Estos indicadores ¿qué porcentaje proporcional pueden representar del rebaño?



Yo ya llevo tiempo aunque no lo parezca Bubbler, de hecho aun recuerdo hace 4-5 años cuando una compañera de curro se empepitaba a muerte y le decía que estaba cometiendo suicidio. Un clasicazo de valdebebas. Para mi el despertar de Matrix fue la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, no entendía nada y quise entenderlo, así me topé con burbuja. Ahora creo que lo entiendo.

Y de hecho tengo una persona muy cercana (familiar muy directo) que se salió del sistema hace unos años con 40 y pico años, pero sufriran si la cosa se pone muy fea (como todos supongo). He crecido con sus comentarios "anti-sistema" desde niño.

Pero el caso es que poco a poco, aunque soy muy lonchafinista, estoy en medio de la generación perdida y paso fuera de casa alrededor de 11 horas currando todo el día, y ahora que cambio de curro será más... y por desgracia de cara a la galería tengo que estar dando gracias cuando los sueldos que estamos sufriendo los jóvenes son una puta mierda. Y veo que aunque me ajuste el cinturón al máximo no soy capaz de ahorrar una puta mierda. Y ME TENGO QUE CONSIDERAR PRIVILEGIADO porque hay gente infinitamente peor que yo.

Vamos que me veo atrapado de cojones. Y en mi dia a día no soy coherente con lo que creo que va a pasar porque si no, en vez de ahorrar a muerte ya estaría mirando una casa en un terruño fuera de la cloaca que es Madrid. Esta incoherencia vital, que me permite seguir viviendo "siguiendo la rueda" que es un poco dejar todo este conocimiento en la trastienda de la consciencia, se desintegra al leer burbuja. De ahí las reacciones convulsas.

Por suerte mi costilla y circulo muy cercano me comprende y no me quita la razón o me miran como a un loco, porque por desgracia, ya hemos ido acertando ciertas cosas... El caso bankia fue espectacular por ejemplo.


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2015)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo ya llevo tiempo aunque no lo parezca Bubbler, de hecho aun recuerdo hace 4-5 años cuando una compañera de curro se empepitaba a muerte y le decía que estaba cometiendo suicidio. Un clasicazo de valdebebas. Para mi el despertar de Matrix fue la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, no entendía nada y quise entenderlo, así me topé con burbuja. Ahora creo que lo entiendo.
> 
> Y de hecho tengo una persona muy cercana (familiar muy directo) que se salió del sistema hace unos años con 40 y pico años, pero sufriran si la cosa se pone muy fea (como todos supongo). He crecido con sus comentarios "anti-sistema" desde niño.
> 
> ...



Lucha, no pierdas la esperanza, ver el sol todos los días es algo único.

Mira lo que tienes, mira lo que necesitas, obvia lo accesorio y verás que no están tan lejos.

Tener una costilla que te entienda es impagable, pocos lo tienen. A ese familiar que te ha guiado, ponle una vela y dale las gracias.

Suerte compadre.

PD - A la de Valde-bobos, es picadillo para el sistema. No hay nada que hacer.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)

Si no suben los tipos el próximo mes, hay que escavar un bunker más profundo todavía


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## anduriña (6 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Si no suben los tipos el próximo mes, hay que escavar un bunker más profundo todavía



Escavar...

excavar.

(Del lat. excavāre).

1. tr. Quitar de una cosa sólida parte de su masa o grueso, haciendo hoyo o cavidad en ella.

2. tr. Hacer en el terreno hoyos, zanjas, desmontes, pozos o galerías subterráneas.

3. tr. Agr. Quitar la tierra de alrededor de las plantas para beneficiarlas.

Por lo demás buen hilo, Bertok. Aunque de la nota de prensa de hoy de la explotación de la EPA (que es de donde sacas el último gráfico) me ha llamado la atención como se está desplomando el sueldo de las mujeres sin estudios. 

No me paré a mirarlo en varones pero me ha hecho pensar en un reciente artículo de The Economist titulado The Weaker Sex (algo comenté en el ático).


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Nov 2015)

No creo que se atrevan...a China no le viene bien, y China les tiene cogidos por los huevos, digo por los bonos...

Ya hubo amenazas ...habra mas y seran mucho mas explicitas.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)

******* dijo:


> No creo que se atrevan...a China no le viene bien, y China les tiene cogidos por los huevos, digo por los bonos...
> 
> Ya hubo amenazas ...habra mas y seran mucho mas explicitas.



Con estos datos de paro lo difícil es que expliquen que no los suben


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Nov 2015)

Vozpópuli - La Comunidad de Madrid pagó la factura de la luz del domicilio de Esperanza Aguirre mientras fue presidenta


----------



## Lynx (6 Nov 2015)

Iberdrola es la facturadora?


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2015)

Que puta vergüenza. Joder


----------



## Lynx (6 Nov 2015)

No, según eso, se la mandaban al ayuntamiento Felipe González y una ministra de Zapatero.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2015)

Gracias señor presidente nobel de la paz


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias señor presidente nobel de la paz



Tú pregonando esa prudencia y la gente lanzándose nuevamente a por los pisos. En Miami, por poner US, están que revientan por arriba al igual que en San Francisco. NYC imposible.

Y en España los vendedores se han vuelto locos, suben y todo los precios y se permiten decir que ya no negocian. Ni se dan cuenta que el que está enfrente tiene los bolsillos a lo Carpanta.

Pero tú con tu rollo austero para salvar a nadie porque nadie quiere salvase. Tu libro no vende ejemplares, man.


os dejo tres dormitorios en el midtown.

All Midtown Condos for Sale | StreetEasy


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2015)

Janus dijo:


> Tú pregonando esa prudencia y la gente lanzándose nuevamente a por los pisos. En Miami, por poner US, están que revientan por arriba al igual que en San Francisco. NYC imposible.
> 
> Y en España los vendedores se han vuelto locos, suben y todo los precios y se permiten decir que ya no negocian. Ni se dan cuenta que el que está enfrente tiene los bolsillos a lo Carpanta.
> 
> ...



Es España no hay ventas.

La biblia nunca se vendió bien en tiempos de herejes.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Nov 2015)




----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Es España no hay ventas.
> 
> La biblia nunca se vendió bien en tiempos de herejes.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2015)

El hilo está para recordar que estamos en DEFCON 1


----------



## El Promotor (13 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El hilo está para recordar que estamos en DEFCON 1



En serio, mi querido asustaviejas.

¿No se cansa de intentar amedrentar a los pobres diablos de los burbumoris con películas de terror de serie Z?

La realidad es muy tozuda...

*NEP: la economía española sigue creciendo a un ritmo elevado en el 3T de 2015 (+0,8%) y en tasa interanual (+3,4%)*

*NEP: Bruselas mejora sus previsiones para España, que crecerá más que la zona euro en 2015 (+3,1%) y en 2016 (+2,7%)*

*Tampoco fue en octubre: el sector servicios español se recupera (indice PMI) e impulsa la mejoría de la zona euro*

Etcétera.

Le doy el siguiente consejo como amigo y porque me preocupa su salud, en especial la mental: tómese un respiro para relajarse y meditar sobre lo que está haciendo con su vida. 

Así no puede seguir.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> En serio, mi querido asustaviejas.
> 
> ¿No se cansa de intentar amedrentar a los pobres diablos de los burbumoris con películas de terror de serie Z?
> 
> ...



Vete a dormir puta cucaracha.

Dormido es cuando menos haces el ridículo.
 
Pero antes un par de cucharadas ::::


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (13 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El hilo está para recordar que estamos en DEFCON 1



Pasaba por aquí para decir que, no se vosotros, pero yo estoy hasta los huevos de ese teatro que tienen montado con el tema catalán. Puro teatro del malo para despistar al rebaño. Y el rebaño sigue picando. 

Y ya que estoy, aprovecho para saludar al camarada bertok. Que tal todo amijo?. 

Salud.


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (13 Nov 2015)

No sé qué cojones ha dicho el promotor ya que lo tengo en el ignore. Pero gracias al tonto útil se reflotan hilos como este.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Nov 2015)

Que va a decir ...lo que le mandan y por lo que le pagan.

Espero que en enero se quede sin trabajo.

Espero que muchos escarabajos peloteros se queden sin su pelota de estiercol diaria...


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí para decir que, no se vosotros, pero yo estoy hasta los huevos de ese teatro que tienen montado con el tema catalán. Puro teatro del malo para despistar al rebaño. Y el rebaño sigue picando.
> 
> Y ya que estoy, aprovecho para saludar al camarada bertok. Que tal todo amijo?.
> 
> Salud.



On the top of the roll ::::::


----------



## bubbler (14 Nov 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí para decir que, no se vosotros, pero yo estoy hasta los huevos de ese teatro que tienen montado con el tema catalán. Puro teatro del malo para despistar al rebaño. Y el rebaño sigue picando.
> 
> Y ya que estoy, aprovecho para saludar al camarada bertok. Que tal todo amijo?.
> 
> Salud.



Esta función hay que pagarla... Esto es la excusa para generar más deuda, dentro de unos meses será para los robots homosexuales refugiados... Y dentro de no mucho para desvirtuar a cthulhu...

El gitano Obama como títere al colapso controlado (o no) de todo el sistema... Hay personas ricas (<1.000.000 Millones) que les están inyectando con información no correcta del todo... Estos pseudo-ricos son el mejor indicador ahora, ya que van a por ellos...

Para antes de primavera habrá un desastre de explosión pseudo-nuclear...











Palabra de gitano Obama...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Nov 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Para antes de primavera habrá un desastre de explosión pseudo-nuclear...



Me temo que vayas a estar en lo cierto.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

La tierra moruna tiene todas las papeletas tal y como se están poniendo lo acontecimientos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Nov 2015)

Yo me huelo que en España puede liarse gorda. Ojo con las centrales nucleares.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo me huelo que en España puede liarse gorda. Ojo con las centrales nucleares.



No les interesa montarla gorda en España.

Los políticos son afines y han puesto en bandeja al capital una masa de 18.000.000 de trabajadores a precio de saldo y bien amarrados por una enorme bola de deuda priorizada por la carta magna.

El país ha sido entregado por cuatro trozos de pan duro. Ahora tocan varias décadas de profundo disfrute de lo votado y permitido.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> No les interesa montarla gorda en España.
> 
> Los políticos son afines y han puesto en bandeja al capital una masa de 18.000.000 de trabajadores a precio de saldo y bien amarrados por una enorme bola de deuda priorizada por la carta magna.
> 
> El país ha sido entregado por cuatro trozos de pan duro. Ahora tocan varias décadas de profundo disfrute de lo votado y permitido.



Yo veo un ambiente desolador. Es un escándalo presenciar tanto cierre de locales comerciales.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo veo un ambiente desolador. Es un escándalo presenciar tanto cierre de locales comerciales.



Polarización social.

El 20% vive de puta madre.

El 30% va al límite de 2 nóminas de la indigencia.

El 50% está sentenciado


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Polarización social.
> 
> El 20% vive de puta madre.
> 
> ...



Hasta que todo reviente, claro. No puedes tener a cerca de un 80% de la población en la pobreza, mientras el resto viven de puta madre. La delincuencia y la criminalidad van a ir en aumento.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Nov 2015)

Al contrario.

Han destruido la sociedad, destruyendo el basamento moral del individuo.

La ingenieria social a caballo del pseudomarxismo cultural ha hecho estragos.

Muestras tienes en el continente americano o africanolas que quieras.
I
Todo esta perfectamente comprado, encauzado, subyugado ante los intereses de la elite...por eso vamos a la descmposicion, el caos y la violencia...venezuela.

Mientras ese 20% vive en su elysium.

No es posible articular una respuesta, el individuo que han creado no sirve ya para eso.

Revolucionarios de salon.

No hay solucion colectiva...


----------



## Estrellero (15 Nov 2015)

La primera semana de diciembre va a ser dura.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

******* dijo:


> Al contrario.
> 
> Han destruido la sociedad, destruyendo el basamento moral del individuo.
> 
> ...



En un país caracterizado por siglos de cainismo, las soluciones colectivas no son ni siquiera planteables.

Cada cual tendrá que trazar su propio plan y tirar adelante con él.

Otro ejercicio más de darwinismo al que vamos a estar sometidos todos.

Suerte en el reparto de la nuevas cartas


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Nov 2015)

Jojojoj el puto Estrellero por aquí. Ahora ya si que estoy acojonado del todo xD.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

Estrellero dijo:


> La primera semana de diciembre va a ser dura.



¿Qué ven tus mapas estelares?

¿Alicato el búnker?. Lo tengo casi listo pero tendría que meter más agua.


----------



## pir (15 Nov 2015)

Estrellero dijo:


> La primera semana de diciembre va a ser dura.



La astrología demuestra la mentira que es la vida que vivimos.

Que los cuerpos de seguridad, servicios de inteligencia, etc, estuvieran asesorados por buenos astrólogos, debe costar cuatro duros en comparación.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

El futuro


----------



## Ursur (15 Nov 2015)

Que demonios es una explosión pseudonuclear???


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2015)

Ursur dijo:


> Que demonios es una explosión pseudonuclear???



Si un libro de Paulo Coelho es pseudoliteratura, una pseudobomba será alguna montada por un azacán. 

Así que ojito que tendrá la misma fiabilidad que el Copa Turbo.


----------



## bubbler (15 Nov 2015)

Ursur dijo:


> Que demonios es una explosión pseudonuclear???



Si por la televisión te dicen que ha habido un atentado nuclear, tú, como borrego, no lo pones en duda, ya que de ello depende tu provisión económica mensual.

Y el gitano de Obama se comporta como tal; cuando rusia no pica el anzuelo, entonces maltrata a la UE (excepto commonwealth)...

Por parte de alemania, los escandalos; por parte de francia los atentados... el que sea inteligente sabrá la agenda...


----------



## libertari (15 Nov 2015)

Estrellero dijo:


> La primera semana de diciembre va a ser dura.



Cuidado pues en el puente de la Constitucion-Inmaculada


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

libertari dijo:


> Cuidado pues en el puente de la Constitucion-Inmaculada



Hostias ...


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El futuro



Ese es el peor escenario...muchas veces pienso si mereceria la pena el sufrimiento diario por sobrevivir.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

******* dijo:


> Ese es el peor escenario...muchas veces pienso si mereceria la pena el sufrimiento diario por sobrevivir.



Siempre.

Abrir los ojos, ver el amanecer, sentir el calor de los rayos del sol a media mañana, ....

Es una bendición.

Placeres reales que las ansias wannabes y consumistas impiden disfrutar cada día.

Han convertido a Occidente en una sociedad esclava con un progtrama bien orquestado desde las escuelas hasta el entorno laboral pasando por los medios de desinformación masiva.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (15 Nov 2015)

Estar en paz contigo mismo, amar y ser amado, valorarnos por lo que somos y no por lo que tenemos. En eso puede consistir vivir. Cada individuo tiene un poder enorme, pero el sistema le convence de lo contrario.


----------



## Geldschrank (15 Nov 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Estar en paz contigo mismo, amar y ser amado, valorarnos por lo que somos y no por lo que tenemos. En eso puede consistir vivir. Cada individuo tiene un poder enorme, pero el sistema le convence de lo contrario.



Pero qué mierda es ésta!! Lo mejor de la vida es aplastar enemigos, verles destrozados y oir el lamento de sus mujeres!!!


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Estar en paz contigo mismo, amar y ser amado, valorarnos por lo que somos y no por lo que tenemos. En eso puede consistir vivir. Cada individuo tiene un poder enorme, pero el sistema le convence de lo contrario.



Algo aparentemente tan sencillo, son pocos los que lo alcanzan.

La verdad es que está todo en contra: el propio sistema, el entorno laboral, el entorno educativo, los medios, ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2015)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pero qué mierda es ésta!! Lo mejor de la vida es aplastar enemigos, verles destrozados y oir el lamento de sus mujeres!!!



Jejeje, clásico

[Youtube]0G8EXPlAIIs[/youtube]


----------



## libertari (15 Nov 2015)

Comienzan los bombardeos de Francia sobre el ISIS. ¿Esta Jugando Siria el mismo papel que España antes de la segunda guerra mundial? ienso:

20:52
French aircraft have carried out strikes on the Syrian city of Raqqa, a stronghold of Islamic State militants, the defence ministry says. A command post and training camp were destroyed, a statement said

Paris attacks: latest updates - BBC News


----------



## mig15 (15 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El futuro



*¡QUÉ MARAVILLA!*


Dios te oiga.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2015)

[youtube]s2fDEmarPgg[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Nov 2015)

libertari dijo:


> Comienzan los bombardeos de Francia sobre el ISIS. ¿Esta Jugando Siria el mismo papel que España antes de la segunda guerra mundial? ienso:
> 
> 20:52
> French aircraft have carried out strikes on the Syrian city of Raqqa, a stronghold of Islamic State militants, the defence ministry says. A command post and training camp were destroyed, a statement said
> ...



Respuesta SI, es como si los EEUU hubieran intervenido durante la guerra civil español o Inglaterra dejando claro que no va a permitir veleidades militaristas en Europa o se enfrentaría con toda su ira a ella.

Directamente no hubiera habido segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Lynx (16 Nov 2015)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asociación_de_ahorro_y_crédito_rotativo

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperativa_de_ahorro_y_crédito


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (16 Nov 2015)

Sr Bertok, estaba pensando ahora mismo en Alex Jones. Me acuerdo que hace 10 años, me quedaba con cara de  cuando el bueno de Alex ya hablaba por aquellas de los peligros del Estado Policial al que nos encaminabamos. 
Y ahora que Francia prórroga el Estado de Emergencia por tres meses, se hace imposible no pensar en todo esto. 
Saludos camarada.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Nov 2015)

Se que están ahí, amontonados y en completa oscuridad en el fondo del hilo-cueva, porque aunque no les vea les escucho respirar.

Por eso les traigo noticias del mundo exterior...

*Obama elogia la NEP ante Rajoy: "¡Cómo han cambiado las cosas en España!"*







Espero que les gusten.

Y ahí les dejo, que hay mucha humedad y la atmósfera es casi irrespirable en este antro.


----------



## kabyla (16 Nov 2015)

pffffff promotor das pena abandona este hilo


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2015)

Tras el adoctrinamiento de masas, han militarizado a la policía hasta los dientes.

La resistencia también se prepara.

La sociedad está en una guerra silenciosa. Cualquier conato serio de sublevación esta destinado en acabar con la imposición de la Ley Marcial


----------



## sergi88 (17 Nov 2015)

promotor, otro troll al ignore, acabo de añadir a mr. white, el siguiente es putinzog en cuanto lo vea por algun hilo


----------



## Ursur (17 Nov 2015)

Pues tiene su gracia el muchacho. El promotor, digo.
Me juego una caña a que tiene su propio búnker en casa.. Mucho viene por aquí..


----------



## El Promotor (17 Nov 2015)

Ursur dijo:


> Pues tiene su gracia el muchacho. El promotor, digo.
> Me juego una caña a que tiene su propio búnker en casa.. Mucho viene por aquí..



Ha acertado.

Lo tengo en primera línea de playa, construido con materiales de primeras calidades.



bertok dijo:


> Tras el adoctrinamiento de masas, han militarizado a la policía hasta los dientes.
> 
> La resistencia también se prepara.
> 
> La sociedad está en una guerra silenciosa. Cualquier conato serio de sublevación esta destinado en acabar con la imposición de la Ley Marcial



Venga, mi querido asustaviejas. No se me ponga trágico.

En el combate contra el terror para defender a nuestras sociedades libres, abiertas y democráticas no caben los titubeos ni las medias tintas. 

Hasta usted que va de _outsider_ y de visionario apocalíptico por la vida respira tranquilo y aliviado al saber que allí fuera hay alguien defendiendo el muro contra la barbarie y la sinrazón...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rWjVYa0cFy4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y ahora va y me lo niega para hacerse el pechopalomo con sus amigotes del hilo.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2015)

Cucaracha miserable, colacao y a dormir si es que te deja la conciencia.

Deja que los mayores debatan


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2015)




----------



## Defensor de la alegría (19 Nov 2015)

Zaragoza va camino de ser un Todo a Cien, sobrado de postureo. Seguimos para bingo.

Plaza Imperial quiere convertirse en el primer centro comercial outlet de Aragón | Heraldo.es


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Nov 2015)

Sed compasivos...nuestro insecto "hamijo" se queda sin trabajo en el primer trimestre de 2016.

Realmente el ver que hay gente que sigue creyendo en el sistema, como este dyctioptero que nos hace gracia a diario, dice mucho del ostión de realidad que se avecina y de la intensidad del mismo.

Es previsible un dolor social como jamás ha conocido sociedad humana alguna.

Ojo izquierdo y preparados para lo peor.


----------



## CaraCortada (19 Nov 2015)

Mísero de mi, que seria de mi existencia sin la ración diaria de apocalipsis que recibo de vosotros.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (19 Nov 2015)

******* dijo:


> Sed compasivos...nuestro insecto "hamijo" se queda sin trabajo en el primer trimestre de 2016.
> 
> Realmente el ver que hay gente que sigue creyendo en el sistema, como este dyctioptero que nos hace gracia a diario, dice mucho del ostión de realidad que se avecina y de la intensidad del mismo.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo. La mayoría de la gente con que me cruzo a diario vive instalada en su país multicolor, creyéndose que ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, cuando yo veo cada vez más mendigos y locales comerciales cerrados. ¿Pero es que la gente cree más a la tele que a sus propios ojos?


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2015)

Están sentenciados pero no lo saben

Se perderán como lagrimas en la lluvia


----------



## El Promotor (19 Nov 2015)

Así me gusta, mis queridos pechopalomos del apocalipsis...



******* dijo:


> Es previsible un dolor social como jamás ha conocido sociedad humana alguna.
> 
> Ojo izquierdo y preparados para lo peor.





Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo. La mayoría de la gente con que me cruzo a diario vive instalada en su país multicolor, creyéndose que ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, cuando yo veo cada vez más mendigos y locales comerciales cerrados. ¿Pero es que la gente cree más a la tele que a sus propios ojos?





bertok dijo:


> Están sentenciados pero no lo saben
> 
> Se perderán como lagrimas en la lluvia



Empezando el día con alegría, ilusión y optimismo. Joder, qué tropa. 

A ver si esto les ayuda animarse un poco.

*El déficit comercial baja un 1,1% hasta septiembre, con nuevo récord de exportaciones *

19/11/2015

El déficit comercial alcanzó los 18.642 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, cifra un 1,1% inferior a la del mismo periodo del año pasado, según datos difundidos este jueves por el Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad. 

Este resultado es consecuencia del crecimiento en un 4,4% de las exportaciones, que se situaron en 186.261 millones de euros, lo que supone un nuevo máximo en la serie histórica, y de un avance de las importaciones algo inferior, del 3,9%, hasta los 204.903 millones de euros. 

Hasta septiembre, la tasa de cobertura se situó en el 90,9%, lo que supone medio punto más que en los nueve primeros meses de 2014. 

El saldo no energético registró un superávit de 2.034,1 millones de euros entre enero y septiembre (10.704 millones de euros en el mismo periodo de 2014), mientras que el saldo energético mejoró un 30,1% por la fuerte caída de los precios de la energía.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Nov 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Así me gusta, mis queridos pechopalomos del apocalipsis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yo te untaré mis versos con tocino...gongorilla...porque no me los muerdas..."

Perro pulguiento...que vienes a envenenar. Pero no dices a costa de que, ni constatas el como...

Ardo en deseos de conocer en marzo del año que viene las cifras de endeudamiento total que da el BdE...

Y aún así no podremos contemplar la magnitud completa del desastre.


----------



## cooperator (19 Nov 2015)

Yo lo noto mucho por las ofertas de trabajo del publicadas por las empresas. Desde setiembre/octubre han ido descendiendo y hace ya cosa de un mes son prácticamente inexistentes. Ya no es que no te selecciones es, que no las publican. No sé si alguien lo está notando igual.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2015)

[youtube]Bel3vITdnGE[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2015)

Nos sacan décadas de ventaja

*For Sale: Apocalypse Bunker, Can Withstand 20 Kiloton Nuclear Blast; Furnished: Asking $17,500,000
*
For Sale: Apocalypse Bunker, Can Withstand 20 Kiloton Nuclear Blast; Furnished: Asking $17,500,000 | Zero Hedge


----------



## Galiciaverde (21 Nov 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo. La mayoría de la gente con que me cruzo a diario vive instalada en su país multicolor, creyéndose que ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, cuando yo veo cada vez más mendigos y locales comerciales cerrados. ¿Pero es que la gente cree más a la tele que a sus propios ojos?




El problema es que quienes lo ven se deprimen, van corriendo al médico y les recetan las pastillas adecuadas para volverlos al rebaño. El otro día estuve hablando con un grupo de unos 10 jóvenes estudiantes y de ellos 4 toman tranquilizantes o pastillas más fuertes. Me quedé alucinada de la cantidad de jóvenes que toman mordazas químicas.

Por supuesto que un grupo aleatorio de 10 jóvenes no indica nada, pero eran chicos-as normales, nada problemáticos, que estudian y van haciendo pequeños trabajos para tener un dinerillo y emanciparse. No son ni-nis, están estudiando, son chavales del montón.

Cuando yo era joven era excepcional que alguien de 20-25 años tomase antidepresivos. Ahora es de lo más normal. Increíble.
La gente no afronta los problemas. Huyen evadiéndose.




.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Nov 2015)

Spoiler



Nos sacan décadas de ventaja

*For Sale: Apocalypse Bunker, Can Withstand 20 Kiloton Nuclear Blast; Furnished: Asking $17,500,000
*
For Sale: Apocalypse Bunker, Can Withstand 20 Kiloton Nuclear Blast; Furnished: Asking $17,500,000 | Zero Hedge





















Maese Bertok, como no me toque la primitiva!!!

Por eso mi principal preocupacion es que la tercera sea nuclear...

Si eso ocurre nadie se librara. A no ser que se pueda pagar uno de esos.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2015)

******* dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con una nuclear rompen el juguete, y eso no lo harán.

Han optado por décadas de sumisión y esclavización de la sociedad. Sin pegar un tiro, a base de deuda y un sistema educativo wannabe desde la temprana infancia.

Lo que sí creo es que arrasarán oriente medio tratando de crear la demanda necesaria para toda la capacidad ociosa que hay en el planeta.


----------



## Galiciaverde (21 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Con una nuclear rompen el juguete, y eso no lo harán.
> 
> Han optado por décadas de sumisión y esclavización de la sociedad. Sin pegar un tiro, a base de deuda y un sistema educativo wannabe desde la temprana infancia.
> 
> Lo que sí creo es que arrasarán oriente medio tratando de crear la demanda necesaria para toda la capacidad ociosa que hay en el planeta.




Le veo muy optimista, Maese Bertok. En toda ingeniería son inevitables los accidentes y en el caso del armamento nuclear, puede ser fatal.

Recuerde usted que ya estuvimos a puntito de una guerra nuclear en 1983, cuando un teniente coronel del ejército rojo recibió la señal de lanzamiento de misiles por parte usana. Debería haber lanzado misiles rusos en respuesta, pero se lo pensó y decidió que la alarma era falsa.

En efecto, la alarma era falsa, pero me pregunto qué hubiese ocurrido en caso de que otro hombre, ruso o estadounidense, hubiesen recibido la misma señal.

A medida que aumentamos las probabilidades de que haya un accidente nuclear, más probable es que suceda.




.


----------



## Lynx (21 Nov 2015)

Lynx dijo:


> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asociación_de_ahorro_y_crédito_rotativo
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperativa_de_ahorro_y_crédito



El DZ Bank y el WGZ Bank alemanes anuncian fusión

Las dos *COOPERATIVAS * serán el tercer banco más grande 

Hans-Bernd Wolberg (WGZ Bank) y Wolfgang Kirsch (DZ Bank) esperan que la unión les reporte "sinergias" de 100 millones

Nov. 19, 2015 

FRANKFURT-—Two of Germany’s largest cooperative banks Thursday announced plans to merge next August, creating the country’s third-largest bank by total assets after Deutsche Bank AG and Commerzbank AG. 

DZ Bank and WGZ Bank: clearing banks for the cooperative banking sector. 


Dicha fusión avanza la consolidación del altamente fragmentado sistema bancario alemán después de *décadas* de conversaciones entre los dos.

El negocio unido echará a andar el 1 de agosto de 2016. 

La nueva entidad se llamará *DZ Bank*, tendrá capital de unos €500 billones y sede en Frankfurt. 

Será la fusión más grande del sector bancario germano desde el 2000. 

En 2008 Commerzbank compró el *Dresdner Bank AG*, que completó en 2009 pronto. Casi al mismo tiempo *Deutsche Bank* empezó a crear su posición mayoritaria en el *Deutsche Postbank AG*.

*Actualmente DZ Bank, con sede en Frankfurt, actúa como instituto central para la gestión de unas 900 cooperativas bancarias por toda Alemania. WGZ Bank, con sede en Düsseldorf, hace lo mismo pero solamente para el estado Rin Norte-Westfalia. 

Juntas, las dos compañías serán bancos centrales para más de 1000 cooperativas bancarias alemanas*.

WSJ


----------



## bubbler (22 Nov 2015)

Que mal huele lo de bruselas...


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (22 Nov 2015)

Amijo Bertok, si usted llega a decir hace unos años que en Francia y Bélgica iban a sacar las tropas a la calle como si nada, lo hubieran tachado de magufo para arriba.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok, si usted llega a decir hace unos años que en Francia y Bélgica iban a sacar las tropas a la calle como si nada, lo hubieran tachado de magufo para arriba.



Estamos en guerra, pero guerra de verdad en varios frentes que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.

Cada cual sabrá como se ha preparado.

Lo que viene es más pérdida de poder adquisitivo. Quién tenga y pueda, que diversifique y que espere con tranquilidad mientras suena la melodía de las 7 trompetas del apocalipsis.


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2015)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok, si usted llega a decir hace unos años que en Francia y Bélgica iban a sacar las tropas a la calle como si nada, lo hubieran tachado de magufo para arriba.



Si intentan realizar un evento nuclear, lo idóneo sería meterlo en un vehículo de guerra electrónica del ejercito, ya que:

1º Dispone de antenas y módulos de comunicaciones cifradas.
2º Dispone de su propio grupo electrógeno.
3º Dispone de su propio operativo (es una función autónoma).
4º Está blindado ante las miradas indiscretas.
5º No pasa ningún control de seguridad.
6º El operativo no tiene porqué saber la carga que lleva.

No mires, no comentes, no pienses... Que la gente no pueda husmear lo que hacen esos operativos es muy sospechoso, ya que luego ocurrirá algo en bruselas.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Nov 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> Si intentan realizar un evento nuclear, lo idóneo sería meterlo en un vehículo de guerra electrónica del ejercito, ya que:
> 
> 1º Dispone de antenas y módulos de comunicaciones cifradas.
> 2º Dispone de su propio grupo electrógeno.
> ...



Si yo fuese terrorista suicida soltaba armas químicas en el metro en hora punta.

Ya pasó en Japón con una secta.


----------



## bubbler (23 Nov 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Si yo fuese terrorista suicida soltaba armas químicas en el metro en hora punta.
> 
> Ya pasó en Japón con una secta.



En los medios de contaminación, el aire (como todos) tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes... Por agua o por aire (entiendo que por alimentación o medicamentos lo orientan hacia otros propósitos).

Para el agua no sería tan inmediato... Sí, quizás sí sea por aire y en el metro es relativamente controlable... Y por supuesto desde el punto de vista de terrorismo de estado (por lo menos el agente intelectual), el operativo (sea terrorista o funcis) da un poco igual.

Está claro que la quieren liar parda para tener la excusa para eliminar derechos, y están haciendo la farándula previa (que nos van a cobrar queramos o no).


----------



## El Promotor (23 Nov 2015)

Ya asoma en el horizonte 2016, cargado de ilusión y esperanza para los españoles...

*De Guindos anuncia más NEP y mejor: "España crecerá en 2016 más que este año si no se revierte la política económica"*

... de bien. No para ustedes.

Imparable.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Nov 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> liar parda para tener la excusa para eliminar derechos



Se cumple casi como una ley de la física natural.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Nov 2015)

esto esta durando demasiado...se me agota el latún...:


----------



## El Promotor (23 Nov 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> esto esta durando demasiado...se me agota el latún...:



Me temo que va para muy largo...

*Europa despierta del letargo: el crecimiento de actividad y empleo en la UE se sitúa en máximos de cuatro años*

Y también en USA.

Yo sólo me limito a comentarlo.


----------



## pir (23 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en guerra, pero guerra de verdad en varios frentes que afectan a la vida de los ciudadanos.
> 
> Cada cual sabrá como se ha preparado.
> 
> Lo que viene es más pérdida de poder adquisitivo. Quién tenga y pueda, que diversifique y que espere con tranquilidad mientras suena la melodía de las 7 trompetas del apocalipsis.



Por primera vez en la calle fuera de mundillo de burbuja.info, hay unas personas que me han informado del futuro.

Por lo visto, según ellos, viene una crisis muy gorda. Que lo vivido en estos años no es nada en comparación a lo que viene. Que se está creando un escenario de control ciudadano mucho mayor en todos los sentidos, etc, etc. Que hay que eliminar deudas personales como sea, que ciertas viviendas pasarán a valer casi nada, etc, etc.

Hablan de más o menos la fecha de referencia del foro, o sea, octubre 2016. Los que me han informado hablan de finales 2016/principios 2017.

*¿Tan gordo es lo que viene?* No me lo podía creer, los escuchaba y parecía que estaba leyendo burbuja.info. El tema es que esta gente no conocían el foro porque se lo cité varias veces. Simplemente sé que tienen muy buenos contactos que les suministran información privilegiada. No necesitan el foro para informarse.

Pintaron un escenario terrible y de pérdida de libertades.


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Nov 2015)

De que ambito eran???
Negocios, finanzas, politica, banca...???


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Nov 2015)

Ya está aquí el capítulo 6:
[Youtube]8GP87dgTqF8[/Youtube]

Tenéis que ver el bonus track también. 
Meted un correo de 10minutesmail y se ve al momento, no hay que confirmar nada.


----------



## Burbujístico (23 Nov 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ya está aquí el capítulo 6:
> [Youtube]8GP87dgTqF8[/Youtube]
> 
> Tenéis que ver el bonus track también.
> Meted un correo de 10minutesmail y se ve al momento, no hay que confirmar nada.



Tardan mucho en añadir subtitulos en castellano?

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2015)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Tardan mucho en añadir subtitulos en castellano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



npi, pero tienen un inglés fácil de entender. No es como el Keiser.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2015)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ya está aquí el capítulo 6:
> [Youtube]8GP87dgTqF8[/Youtube]
> 
> Tenéis que ver el bonus track también.
> Meted un correo de 10minutesmail y se ve al momento, no hay que confirmar nada.



Mike es uno de los más grandes trompeteros del apocalipsis financiero.

Todavía recuerdo con emoción lo que sentí al ver por primera vez (y está subtitulado al castellano) este vídeo.

[youtube]tj2s6vzErqY[/youtube]


----------



## sada (24 Nov 2015)

Estrellero dijo:


> La primera semana de diciembre va a ser dura.



sigues pensando igual Estrellero? más dura que estos días??

Una pequeña bomba estalla en el centro de Atenas - 20minutos.es
Estalla un autobÃºs de la guardia presidencial en el centro de TÃºnez
Al menos cuatro muertos en un atentado con coche bomba contra un hotel en Egipto - EcoDiario.es

esto de hoy ...:8:


----------



## Lynx (24 Nov 2015)

Mercado abierto es un eufemismo, una ficción, ya sabeis. Los que creen aún que pueden resistirse no van a dejar de intentarlo. 

Cuánto tardaremos en ver dos o tres bolsas de "valores" y todavía mal llamadas "abiertas" por cada ciudad eje del sistema cuantitanto?



Regulators move on high-speed traders

NEW YORK (AP) — Regulators are proposing new procedures to monitor high-speed trading more closely in response to wild market swings brought on by a series of technical breakdowns.

More than 70 percent of all trading today is automated, the Commodity Futures Trading Commission said Tuesday as it voted unanimously in favor of new registration standards for high-speed traders.

The systems use algorithms to spot variances in market data, allowing trading firms to deliver buy and sell orders in milliseconds.

That technology has led to a number of high-profile glitches, including one this summer that shut down the New York Stock Exchange for almost half a day.

The CFTC proposals would require some traders to register with the commission, specifically those "engaged in algorithmic trading through direct electronic access" to major U.S. markets. *The new rules are meant to foster greater transparency and they are open for a 90-day public comment period*.

They also call for tools to prevent "self-trading," when one firm takes both sides of a trade.

Key elements of the proposal involve market participants, including merchants, setting up risk controls for the trading orders. They must also submit compliance reports describing those controls.

CFTC commissioner Timothy Massad said the proposal "provides some common-sense risk controls" that also embrace the benefits of automated trading. In a statement, he said the goal is to have risk controls at multiple levels, from the exchange itself, to clearing members and trading firms.

CASO Athena Capital Research (manipulación del mercado). algorithm to manipulate closing prices of thousands of stocks. The company placed a large number of rapid trades *in the final seconds of every trading day over a six-month period*. New York-based Athena neither admitted nor denied the allegations under the settlement, but it did agree to refrain from future violations of the securities laws.

(2015) Associated Press.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2015)

Estamos a las puertas de una amplia guerra en Oriente medio.

Hay demasiados intereses por ocupar el exceso de capacidad productiva de todo el mundo occidental.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2015)

A escasos meses de 2016 y tras un falso periodo de prosperidad, España se enfrenta en los próximos días a *la mayor quiebra de la historia empresarial de este país*.

Abengoa está en todos los mentideros con *unos pasivos de 9.000 millones de euros y una exposición total de la banca de más de 20.000 millones* de euros con el Santander a la cabeza (la banca española se juega 3.500 millones de euros). El Estado español puede perder hasta cerca de 600 millones por los créditos concedidos por Bankia y por el ICO.

Cuando se acabe el riego del BCE va a quebrar medio España.

Suerte y no se dejen engañar por cuatro desgraciados.


----------



## felino66 (25 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Abengoa está en todos los mentideros con *unos pasivos de 9.000 millones de euros y una exposición total de la banca de más de 20.000 millones*



Me da que va a venir otro dominó de impagos a lo largo y ancho del país, como pasó allá por el 2010....


.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2015)

felino66 dijo:


> Me da que va a venir otro dominó de impagos a lo largo y ancho del país, como pasó allá por el 2010....
> 
> 
> .



Hay más insolvencia que en 2010.

Todo está sujetado en estado plano por el BCE.

La situación es mucho peor que hace 8 años.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 13:47 ----------

La bolsa americana se sostiene en nada







Tengan cuidado, es un momento histórico antes de que se desencadene el huracán.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos a las puertas de una amplia guerra en Oriente medio.



Esto se lleva planificando desde hace mucho tiempo. 

¿Nos hemos olvidado de *Syriana*?

[YOUTUBE]1h59W1ITXDY[/YOUTUBE]

Syriana mete el dedo en la llaga de la corrupción empresarial y gubernamental, el terrorismo y la guerra contra el terrorismo, por lo que los críticos de derecha estadounidense se han apresurado a descalificarla atacándola por su lado más débil: por ser, supuestamente, un filme confuso o ininteligible.
'Syriana', breve guía para entenderla

Ahora estamos en la fase de condicionar a la gente para su aceptación.


----------



## Lynx (25 Nov 2015)

*El BCE dice que detecta malas prácticas bancarias a diario

La presidenta de la supervisión, Daniéle Nouy, dice que el sector "no ha implementado prácticas de gobernanza sanas"

El BCE entrará en el consejo de los bancos para revisar su funcionamiento*


EL PAÍS Madrid 23 NOV 2015 - 20:19 CET
Facebook 1.454, LinkedIn 69, Google +4. Comentarios 20


Tras ocho años de crisis, la banca no ha corregido los graves defectos de fondo del sector bancario. Pese a las enormes ayudas públicas que ha recibido una parte de la banca, el dinero prestado a tipos casi cero por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE), los avales del Estado y las enormes provisiones que ha hecho las entidades para sanear sus balances, aun hay malas prácticas. Según la presidenta de la supervisión bancaria del BCE, Danièle Nouy, “todos los días surgen nuevas evidencias de una mala conducta profesional de los institutos de crédito”, afirmó ayer en la Universidad Goethe de Fráncfort, informa Efe.

“Los últimos años hemos visto como la naturaleza no vinculante de una parte sustancia del marco de gobernanza empresarial, basado esencialmente en códigos de conducta, no ha llevado a las instituciones a implementar efectivamente prácticas de gobernanza empresarial sanas”, señaló Nouy.

El BCE está insistiendo en controlar el funcionamiento de los consejos de administración y ha llegado a sentarse en alguno de ellos. La institución cree que, en parte, la crisis se produjo por una mala gobernanza por el desconocimiento de los consejeros sobre el riesgo real que asumía la entidad. También cree que se hizo la voluntad de los primeros ejecutivos con escaso debate interno por parte de los consejeros.

Bancos: El BCE dice que detecta malas prácticas bancarias a diario | Economía | EL PA


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Nov 2015)

Sin comentarios....

"Parece que tenemos una crisis en proceso de efervescencia en el mercado FOREX, si ocurriese, sería mucho, muchísimo más grande que lo que cualquier Banco Central, o Bancos Centrales pudiesen contener. Les está ocurriendo a todos los países productores de materias primas, y posiblemente, acabará desencadenando un efecto dómino que no podrá ser parado. El valor de una divisa cualquiera respecto a otras divisas, es fijado por la entrada de capitales a una nación vs la salida de capitales de esa misma nación. Con el declive de los precios de las materias primas, las entradas de capitales a los países productores están cayendo con rapidez. La divisa de estos países se deprecia, y eso eleva los precios de las importaciones a estas naciones productoras de materias primas. Además, haría más díficil el pago de la deuda, si esa deuda estuviese denominada en otras divisas, como el dólar estado-unidense. 

Las naciones industrializadas están viviendo el efecto contrario. Sus divisas se hacen más fuertes al mismo tiempo que se debilitan las divisas de los productores de materias primas. Sus exportaciones se vuelven más caras, y sus economías se ralentizan como consecuencia, produciendo más desempleo y obteniendo sus gobiernos menor recaudación por el cobro de impuestos. Los bancos centrales de estas naciones imprimen moneda para mantener a los bancos (privados) sobre-apalancados que están viendo ahora como suben los impagos de préstamos. Los bancos centrales inyectan más liquidez en los mercados, lo cual sostiene la producción de más materias primas. Los precios de las mismas se desploman aún más. 



Spoiler



_It appears that what we may have brewing is an FX crisis, and if that occurs it will be much, much larger than any Central Bank, or even all the Central Banks will be able to contain. It is happening to all the commodity producing countries, and is likely to start a domino effect that can not be stopped. The value of a currency in relation to other currencies is set by a nation's cash inflows to its outflows. As commodity prices decline the commodity producers inflows are falling rapidly. Their currency goes down, and that raises import costs for the commodity producing nation. It also makes debt repayment more difficult if the debt they hold is denominated in other currencies, like the US dollar. 

The the industrialized nations see the opposite effect. Their currencies strengthen as the commodity producers currencies decline. Their exports get more expensive, and their economies slow as a result producing more unemployment, and lower government tax revenues. Their Central Banks print to support the over leveraged banks who are now seeing loan defaults rise. They injects more liquidity into the market and that supports the production of more commodities. Prices go down even further.

Digging in may not be a bad plan at this stage of the commodity collapse.

The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 21 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards
_


----------



## Lynx (26 Nov 2015)

fin 2013


----------



## El Promotor (26 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando se acabe el riego del BCE va a quebrar medio España.
> 
> Suerte y no se dejen engañar por cuatro desgraciados.



Ay, que pena de hombre...

*Imparable NEP: España crea el 50% de los empleos del sector industrial dentro de la zona euro*

Ya es tarde para hacer de usted un ciudadano de provecho. 

En fin. Una lástima.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ay, que pena de hombre...
> 
> *Imparable NEP: España crea el 50% de los empleos del sector industrial dentro de la zona euro*
> 
> ...



Cucaracha infecta.

El próximo año postearas desde el infierno.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Nov 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Cucaracha infecta.
> 
> El próximo año postearas desde el infierno.



O no, mi querido asustaviejas. :X


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> O no, mi querido asustaviejas. :X



Pero que downie eres, cacho trolo.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Nov 2015)

ES LA NEP AMIGOS...


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2015)

El fuego purificador aniquilando a la clase media ..... Cuando tendría que encarcelar las tramas de corrupción y delincuencia tan extendidas en España.

Ayer en La Tuerka le ponían fino, fino.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (28 Nov 2015)

La Tuerka :XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2015)

Los perroflautas con todo lo que llevan encima, seguramente son mas decentes que la delincuencia tan extendida en España.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Nov 2015)

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/192782-turquia-abrir-fuego-lanzaminas-siria


----------



## Lynx (30 Nov 2015)




----------



## Clouda (30 Nov 2015)

Hola Bertok, que tal el dia de hoy? :X

Las ventas del comercio minorista crecen un 4,8% y el empleo encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos..

La industria del turismo no deja de batir récords: 61 millones de turistas extranjeros visitaron España hasta octubre..

Ya sabe mi querido amigo asustaviejas, a seguir remando!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Nov 2015)

Vamos a morir todos cienes de veces. Y lo sabes.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5


----------



## bubbler (30 Nov 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NlUTY8Do9nM[/YOUTUBE]

O pagas las deudas en este sistema o te conviertes automáticamente en esclavo...

Habría que ver cual es el pico de amortización de deuda, ya que no van a permitir que los borregos se escapen... Los que se hayan escapado ya, no importa, ya que tienen sirenas para acercarlos a nuevas deudas, o sus descendientes solicitarán ayuda para pagar sus deudas...

Sólo quedarán en el limbo aquellos sin deudas y sin familia y sin prácticamente necesidades...

Aquellos que no tenemos cadenas, y que intentamos ir hacia Elysium (ya que en el limbo hace fresco), tenemos que acertar el tiro y luego ir con mucho cuidado en ese lugar de gitanos traperos...

Está claro que en Elysium se vivirá muy bien (con cuidado de los gitanos traperos) y que estará soportado por los borregos que sostendrán ese "paraíso"... No creo que reduzcan de forma drástica y dramática la población, ya que para la I+D+i sí se necesita que los borregos puedan tener un nivel intelecto-social-espiritual mínimo, ya que sino la tendencia sería a un neo-feudalismo que a largo plazo no interesaría a Elysium...


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2015)

bubbler dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]NlUTY8Do9nM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> O pagas las deudas en este sistema o te conviertes automáticamente en esclavo...
> 
> ...



Bastante bien explicado.

El concepto de familias endeudadas es clave. En la familia hay que tener a todos salvados, cueste lo que cueste. Quién haya estado atento a este tema habrá ejercido una amplia presión evangelizadora durante los últimos años en su entorno.

Nada pasa por casualidad y la crisis ha sido muy extensa. Quién haya querido seguramente habrá podido.

Estamos ante otro evento darwinista más en la historia de la humanidad.

Suerte al levantar las cartas.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Nov 2015)

Clouda dijo:


> Hola Bertok, que tal el dia de hoy? :X
> 
> Las ventas del comercio minorista crecen un 4,8% y el empleo encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos..
> 
> ...



Ha sido un día trágico para los burburmoris y sus falsos profetas...


*La balanza por cuenta corriente cuadruplica su superávit hasta septiembre*

La balanza por cuenta corriente, que mide los ingresos y pagos al exterior por intercambio de mercancías, servicios, rentas y transferencias, registró un superávit de 8.200 millones de euros hasta septiembre, casi cuatro veces más que el obtenido en el mismo periodo del año pasado (2.100 millones de euros), según datos del Banco de España.

*La industria del turismo no deja de batir récords: 61 millones de turistas extranjeros visitaron España hasta octubre*

En los diez primeros meses del año, más de 60,8 millones de turistas internacionales visitaron nuestro país, un 4,4% que en el mismo periodo de 2014, según datos de la Encuesta de Movimientos Turísticos en Fronteras (Frontur) que, por primera vez publica el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Hasta la fecha, Turespaña daba a conocer cada mes dicho informe, pero desde octubre la titularidad de dicha encuesta corresponde al citado organismo estadístico.

*Imparable NEP: las ventas del comercio minorista crecen un 4,8% y el empleo encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos*

Corregido de efectos estacionales y de calendario, este indicador se ha incrementado un 5,8% respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. Esta tasa es 1,1 puntos superior a la registrada en septiembre, asegura el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

El empleo en el sector del comercio minorista aumentó un 1,3% en octubre respecto al mismo mes de 2014, con lo que ya encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos. La tasa de octubre es una décima superior a la de septiembre, cuando la ocupación repuntó un 1,2% interanual.


----------



## sirpask (2 Dic 2015)

12/01/2015
6 WORDS TO WATCH DURING A DEBT CRISIS
Dan Kedmey
When does a debt crisis become an actual crisis? An industry insider shares the terms that hint at troubles to come.

When governments teeter on the verge of bankruptcy, they call Jill Dauchy, who has spent the past two decades advising nations in distress. As a debt advisor with financial services firm Millstein and Co., Dauchy often has a front-row seat at the high-stakes negotiations between governments and lenders. She’s seen some negotiations restore trust between the parties, others that collapse in acrimony. How do you talk about a debt problem that might destabilize the life savings of millions of citizens? Dauchy gave us an insider’s guide to six negotiating terms — ranked by how much you should worry when you hear them. She also shares her method for defusing a debt crisis in an interview with TED’s European director Bruno Giussani, below.

1. Rollover

Suppose a government wants to postpone payment on a three-month loan. They can simply ask lenders to extend the deadline by another three months at the going market rate. The typical reaction? “‘Okay,’” Dauchy says, “and they roll it over. That’s very common and not necessarily a sign of any distress.”

Who tried it: “Pretty much everyone,” Dauchy says.

2. Refinancing

Negotiations get a bit trickier on three- to five-year loans. Rather than ask for a rollover, a government can borrow money from a new group of lenders in order to pay off the old lenders. This is especially handy when a spike of payments comes due in quick succession. So long as lenders are willing to play along, there’s no cause for alarm. “This is not necessarily a crisis,” says Dauchy. “Often the market will say this was good foresight and good planning, and it responds positively to a country taking an active role managing its debts and engaging in a constructive conversation with creditors.”

Who tried it: “In 2014, Ghana was experiencing quite a lot of stress,” Dauchy says. Relief came with the sale of a $1 billion Eurobond in October, 2015, which Ghana will use to pay off its immediate debts. Crisis averted, for now.

3. Reprofiling

What if no one is willing to refinance a loan? The government returns to its existing creditors with an unsettling request. “A government basically says to its creditors, ‘I cannot pay you as we had originally agreed,’” Dauchy says. “‘Let’s agree to new payment terms.’ This could mean stretching out payments for several years, depending on the country’s circumstances.” The worrisome response from lenders could be: “‘I’m going to recover all of the money that I was intending to recover and possibly more because the loan is going to go out farther,’” Dauchy says. “If those negotiations go poorly and creditors are looking to impose a penalty, this is when things can get very difficult.”

Who tried it: Greece, again and again, in protracted negotiations with European creditors. And that was the easy part. Read on for the hard part.

4. Restructuring

A slippery term that once encompassed all of the negotiating tactics above, plus the prospect of pressuring creditors into taking a loss, or a “haircut,” on their investment. “Restructuring was really kind of a catch-all term for debt renegotiation,” Dauchy says, but the term has taken on a new meaning since the emergence of the Greek debt crisis in 2009. The mere mention of the word “restructuring” had lenders imagining the worst-case scenario. The word became synonymous with losses, and public officials, eager to avoid a panic, steered clear of the word unless a haircut was indeed a real possibility. That impression was reinforced in 2011, when Greece’s private sector creditors agreed to a 50 percent loss on their loans.

Who tried it: In 2012, Côte d’Ivoire negotiated a restructuring deal that pushed some investors to accept an 87% loss on their loans, according to Moody’s credit rating agency. The nation was temporarily frozen out of the loan market. In little more than a year, it was able to borrow again. “The markets don’t necessarily have very long memories,” Dauchy says.

5. Holdouts

Even if a majority of creditors agree to a haircut, a lone holdout can bring negotiations to a halt. “A holdout will say, ‘No, I want to be paid on the original terms,’” Dauchy says. “In other words, ‘I want to be paid either more or faster than everyone else.’” Absent a deal, the creditor can deploy the national equivalent of a repo man. “For instance, if a country has a government-owned airline, a creditor could try to take its planes.” The same goes for oil shipments, bank transfers — anything, really, that comes within the grasp of the creditor nation.

Who tried it: Amid tense negotiations in the summer of 2015, Ukraine convinced nearly all of its creditors to restructure its debt and slash the money it owed by roughly 20%. Russia refused, vowing to fight for full repayment on its loans. Ukraine, in turn, sweetened the deal for the remainder of the creditors, in an attempt to isolate Russian lenders. The brinkmanship continues to this day.

6. Default

When a nation simply cannot repay a lender by the agreed-on date, it goes into default. Even then, the nation often has a 30-day grace period that’s built into the fine print of its loan agreement. Still, the market may not draw much comfort from legal niceties. “You’re probably most concerned when the market, the commentators and the newspapers start saying your country’s in default, because that’s what starts causing panic and difficulties at banks and ATMs.”

Who tried it: In 2012, when Greece restructured debts owed to its bondholders, many market commentators called it a default, when, in fact, there was no technical default. And it happened again, on June 30, 2015, when Greece failed to pay a $1 billion debt to the IMF. In a strictly legal sense, Greece never defaulted, as it really had until the end of July to pay back the debt. “But did people feel like it did?” Dauchy asks. “Yes. Did everyone write about it? Absolutely.” Greece was forced to close banks and prevent currency from flowing out of the country. And while the panic subsided after Greece forged a new bailout deal in August 2015, questions remain whether the government can force a weary public through another round of budget cuts and tax hikes to pay off its creditors. If not, expect another round of jittery discussions when Greece’s next bill, totaling 4.8 billion Euros, comes due in December 2015.

WATCH: Jill Dauchy talks about sovereign debt at TEDGlobal>London in September 2015, in an interview with TED’s European director Bruno Giussani.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (2 Dic 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vamos a morir todos cienes de veces. Y lo sabes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5



Tranqui. Bertok tiene sitio para todos en el búnker. No problemo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Dic 2015)

¿Este hilo en la cuarta página del foro? Tela.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Dic 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> ¿Este hilo en la cuarta página del foro? Tela.



Creo que Bertok, nuestro querido asustaviejas, anda un poco depre porque no está siendo una buena semana en lo económico.

Me refiero a la abundancia de buenas noticias, claro está.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Dic 2015)

Reid mientras suene la musica...no esta lejos el dia en que se os quiten las ganas de reir.

Creeis que vuestro "san drogui de la nep" esta ahi para y por vosotros...pobres sabandijas...

Como decia ayer Juan Laborda, cuando se reactive otro ciclo de aversion al riesgo...ADIOS

Ojala pudiera ver a mi pais limpio, libre, saneado, con un modelo economico mucho mas justo.

Nunca se construyo una casa solida con pilares y vigas podridas


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Creo que Bertok, nuestro querido asustaviejas, anda un poco depre porque no está siendo una buena semana en lo económico.
> 
> Me refiero a la abundancia de buenas noticias, claro está.



Ganando dinero, cucaracha tonta y babosa )))

Sigue tu pesadilla 

:vomito::vomito::vomito:

---------- Post added 03-dic-2015 at 20:02 ----------

Esto es oro puro del credo burbujista.

De obligada escucha para todo aquel que tenga un mínimo de inteligencia y decencia.

La herencia de Mariano - Economía Directa 2-12-2015 en Economia directa - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Dic 2015)

Yo lo escuche ayer noche, y los tres estan muy bien.

Es una gran verguenza que el R78, con el PPSOE a lacabeza, vaya a seguir empobreciendonos como si nada.

Un hecho esta claro, nunca se habia robado y empobrecido tanto a un pueblo en tan poco tiempo.

Y me temo que, gracias a drogui, vamos a llegar a limites insospechados.

La traca final va a ser sideral!!!


----------



## El Promotor (3 Dic 2015)

******* dijo:


> Reid mientras suene la musica...no esta lejos el dia en que se os quiten las ganas de reir.



Vaya semanita llevamos, mi querido amigo B-RAXTON. 

No me extraña que usted y el resto de los miembros de la secta de gafes y agoreros del falso profeta Bertok estén cada vez más nerviosos.

Los siguientes datos les dejan las vergüenzas al aire de forma muy indecorosa:


*-Lunes.*

*La balanza por cuenta corriente cuadruplica su superávit hasta septiembre*

La balanza por cuenta corriente, que mide los ingresos y pagos al exterior por intercambio de mercancías, servicios, rentas y transferencias, registró un superávit de 8.200 millones de euros hasta septiembre, casi cuatro veces más que el obtenido en el mismo periodo del año pasado (2.100 millones de euros), según datos del Banco de España.

*La industria del turismo no deja de batir récords: 61 millones de turistas extranjeros visitaron España hasta octubre*

En los diez primeros meses del año, más de 60,8 millones de turistas internacionales visitaron nuestro país, un 4,4% que en el mismo periodo de 2014, según datos de la Encuesta de Movimientos Turísticos en Fronteras (Frontur) que, por primera vez publica el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Hasta la fecha, Turespaña daba a conocer cada mes dicho informe, pero desde octubre la titularidad de dicha encuesta corresponde al citado organismo estadístico.

*Imparable NEP: las ventas del comercio minorista crecen un 4,8% y el empleo encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos*

Corregido de efectos estacionales y de calendario, este indicador se ha incrementado un 5,8% respecto al mismo mes del año anterior. Esta tasa es 1,1 puntos superior a la registrada en septiembre, asegura el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

El empleo en el sector del comercio minorista aumentó un 1,3% en octubre respecto al mismo mes de 2014, con lo que ya encadena 18 meses consecutivos de ascensos. La tasa de octubre es una décima superior a la de septiembre, cuando la ocupación repuntó un 1,2% interanual.


*- Martes.*

*La NEP que no cesa: el PMI manufacturero español sube en noviembre y acumula 23 meses consecutivos de expansión*

La actividad del sector manufacturero de España se aceleró durante el pasado mes de noviembre, según refleja el índice PMI, que subió a 53,1 puntos desde los 51,3 del mes anterior, ampliando así a 23 meses consecutivos su crecimiento, según reflejan los datos publicados por Markit.

La producción manufacturera en España aumentó al ritmo más rápido en tres meses durante noviembre, apoyada por una expansión más rápida de los nuevos pedidos, que crecieron al ritmo más fuerte desde el pasado mes de junio.

*NEP: las ventas de coches suben un 25,4% en el mes de noviembre y cerrarán 2015 con más de un millón de matriculaciones*

Las matriculaciones de turismos y todoterrenos en el mercado español se situaron en 81.650 unidades durante el pasado mes de noviembre, un 25,4% más que en el mismo mes del año anterior y anticipan un cierre de ejercicio por encima del millón de unidades, según las asociaciones de fabricantes (Anfac), concesionarios (Faconauto) y vendedores (Ganvam).

Entre enero y noviembre del año actual, las entregas de automóviles en España alcanzaron un volumen de 945.623 unidades, lo que se traduce en una progresión del 20,9% al compararlo con el mismo período del año anterior.


*- Miércoles.*

*El paro baja en 27.071 personas y marca la mayor caída en un mes de noviembre de la serie*

De esta manera, la cifra total se ha situado en los 4,15 millones de personas y rompe con la tendencia de aumento que había marcado los tres meses anteriores, según ha anunciado hoy el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social, a 18 días de las elecciones generales del 20-D. En los últimos ocho años, el desempleo se ha incrementado en el mes de noviembre y lo ha hecho una media de 52.340 personas. Es la mayor caída del registro de la serie, que se elabora desde 1996.

Respecto a noviembre de 2014, el desempleo se ha reducido en 362.818 personas (lo que supone una caída del 8,04%). Representa la mayor reducción interanual registrada en un undécimo mes del año de toda la serie histórica.


*- Jueves.*

*PMI servicios España acelera en noviembre *

El Índice de Activdad Comercial ajustado estacionalmente (PMI servicios de Markit) aumentó por segundo mes consecutivo en noviembre, registrando 56.7 frente al nivel 55.9 observado en octubre. "Esta fue la expansión más rápida de la actividad desde agosto pasado, y los encuestados informaron que los clientes están más dispuestos a comprometerse a realizar nuevos proyectos. La actividad ha aumentado ininterrumpidamente durante los últimos 25 meses", según Markit.

El crecimiento en el sector servicios español repuntó nuevamente en noviembre, ya que tanto la actividad comercial como los nuevos pedidos aumentaron a sus ritmos más rápidos en tres meses. El incremento de las cargas de trabajo animó a las empresas a aumentar el empleo a un ritmo más rápido, mientras que la confianza también mejoró. La tasa de inflación de los costes se mantuvo relativamente tenue y las empresas de servicios redujeron sus precios cobrados con el fin de apoyar el flujo de nuevos pedidos.


Hala, a seguir predicando el apocalipsis.


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2015)

y todavía falta la NEP del 20D que va a ser de puta madre.


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Dic 2015)

BLA BLA BLA BLA...

Tu solito desmereces los logros de tu NEP...cuando alabas la locura expansiva de san drogui...y olvidas el empobrecimiento y el sufrimiento de muchas familias mientras retozas sobre la cienaga de corrupcion del R78 que tanto te gusta.

Eres la contradictio in terminis hecha TROLL

NO DROGUI >>>>>NO NEP DEL FRACASO DE FELIPE POLLAS

Nosotros no disfrutamos viendo sufrir al nuevo pobre submileurista, ni vivimos del dinero publico ni de los favores del poder.

Nosotros anhelamos una España limpia, soberana, no sometida a ningun bloque de poder, que no gaste lo que no tiene, y que tenga de verdad oportunidades para todos...

Por eso rechazamos el R78...precisamente por que es la garantia de la desigualdad, del latrocinio, de la desesperanza...de la pobreza y de la esclavitud por un cuenco de arroz.

Ya se ya se...a ti y a los tuyos, banda de la sonrisa satisfecha y concupiscente, os va bien...como buenos "seres saprofitas" que sois.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2015)

******* dijo:


> BLA BLA BLA BLA...
> 
> Tu solito desmereces los logros de tu NEP...cuando alabas la locura expansiva de san drogui...y olvidas el empobrecimiento y el sufrimiento de muchas familias mientras retozas sobre la cienaga de corrupcion del R78 que tanto te gusta.
> 
> ...



Este hilo atrae a lo mejor y a lo peor.

Esta puta cucaracha no debe ser capaz de ganarse la vida de forma decente.


----------



## Lynx (6 Dic 2015)

Las previsiones del 2014 (octubre) fueron







---------- Post added 06-dic-2015 at 00:25 ----------







Open Europe: The European Commission's new economic forecasts: Fragile recovery continues, but problems remain


----------



## El Promotor (9 Dic 2015)

Chsss, oigan...

*El BBVA confirma que la NEP va para largo: el PIB crecería un 0,8% en el cuarto trimestre, con el empleo acelerando*

¿Cómo se les queda el cuerpo?

Para mi que el timing de la debacle y toda esa murga no va muy bien.

Un saludo, mi querido Bertok.


----------



## Lynx (9 Dic 2015)

Spain's uneven job market a challenge for recovery: EC report
Wednesday, December 9, 2015 3:22 PM


MADRID (Reuters) - Spain's over-reliance on short-term work contracts remains a major challenge as it overcomes a deep economic crisis, the European Commission said on Wednesday, adding it could hinder growth of productivity.


----------



## sirpask (10 Dic 2015)

Up... Cuando los politicos fallan, las balas hablan.


----------



## Emeregildo (10 Dic 2015)

Llevo siguiendo este hilo desde hace mucho tiempo y leo con atención todo lo que aquí se comenta.

Aporto mi pequeño granito de arena con un gráfico visto en un foro de BTC y que habla de la deuda total y de como un pequeño amago en 2008 provocó una de las mayores crisis financieras en la historia.

No me quiero ni imaginar que pasará cuando no sea un simple susto...


----------



## El Promotor (10 Dic 2015)

Sonrían porque si se puede...

*Y moriremos cienes y cienes de veces: De Guindos prevé que el PIB crezca un 0,9% en el 4T de 2015*

*Exceltur eleva el crecimiento del PIB turístico este año al entorno del 4%*

Estamos que nos salimos.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2015)

Los mercados norteamericanos presentan la mayor sobrevaloración de su historia







Sólo se sostienen en la mayor burbuja de la historia por la amenaza velada de la FED de reventar el patrimonio de quién ose ponerse corto.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2015)

[youtube]xiGFfLwsveQ[/youtube]


----------



## vvaer (15 Dic 2015)

La bomba económica de la que nadie quiere hablar puede estallar antes de las elecciones, la deuda española está en el 99,3% del PIB.
Sumar esto:
Los periódicos se hacen eco de la falta de recuperación inmobiliaria:
¿De verdad hace falta construir más casas? Solo en algunas zonas | Vivienda | EL PA
Un desplome de la bolsa esta semana que ya ha perdido su senda de crecimiento y podría llevar al ibex por debajo de los 9000 en caída libre. Hay que esperar a la reunión de la FED el miércoles 16.

La prima de riesgo española ha frenado su caída y podría volver a dispararse.


----------



## Emeregildo (15 Dic 2015)

Mañana miercoles habla esta señora...








y elecciones el domingo...

Va a ser una semana clave, veremos que pasa


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Dic 2015)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Mañana miercoles habla esta señora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene cara de susto. Y no digo más.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5


----------



## sirpask (16 Dic 2015)

Que los suban ya!!! Que el euro se vá, la gente se marea y publico se mea!!!


----------



## Javi Metal (16 Dic 2015)

.

Tras las elecciones y el turrón se verán bancos nacionalizados a precio de saldo tener nombre extranjero ... prejubilaciones everywhere ...

. A quien le importa la prima de riesgo si pagaremos lo que se debe con más crédito y con aeropuertos ? ... y con gestión de carreteras, puertos, adifes y demás ... Que compren los chinos .... y trabajen los chinos ... y los ejpañoles, por er mundo.

.


----------



## Lynx (16 Dic 2015)

Encuentren la diferencia entre el plan Bernie y los anteriores, y hagan memoria de los efectos que han tenido.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Dic 2015)

Ya quedan muy pocos días para las elecciones del 20D.

Por ese motivo me dirijo a ustedes, que llevan años y años en este hilo augurando un fin que nunca llega, para recordarles que existe un hilo donde se recopilan sus estrepitosos fracasos en los últimos 30 meses.

*¿Qué ha sido de los 'profetas' que anunciaron nuestro hundimiento?*

Imprescindible para entender bien la farsa del _Asustaviejismo_ impulsada por el autor de este hilo, mi querido y atormentado Bertok.

Un saludo a todas y todos y a votar con ilusión por cuatro años más de NEP.

España y los españoles se lo merecen.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Dic 2015)

Ya puede el Promi hacer ahora todas las horas extra que pueda, que le falta poco para quedarse sin curro.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ya quedan muy pocos días para las elecciones del 20D.
> 
> Por ese motivo me dirijo a ustedes, que llevan años y años en este hilo augurando un fin que nunca llega, para recordarles que existe un hilo donde se recopilan sus estrepitosos fracasos en los últimos 30 meses.
> 
> ...



Eres persona non grata en este hilo.

Piérdete cucaracha infecta


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Dic 2015)

La guía visual de supervivencia de Tokio ante terremotos y otros desastres, naturales o no | Microsiervos (MundoReal


http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/ENGLISH/GUIDE/BOSAI/FILES/04_Survival_Tips.pdf


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2015)

[youtube]S28ZMlR-gh0[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (19 Dic 2015)

Está bien recordar esto por si alguien mañana va a votar, y de paso subo el hilo:

Deuda Pública de España


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2015)

Estamos a 1 día de que cambie para siempre el destino de España.

Si el Frente de Izquierdas alcanza el poder, la oligarquía europea nos hará "la griega" y será momento de que cada uno levante sus cartas.

Suerte


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ya quedan muy pocos días para las elecciones del 20D.
> 
> Por ese motivo me dirijo a ustedes, que llevan años y años en este hilo augurando un fin que nunca llega, para recordarles que existe un hilo donde se recopilan sus estrepitosos fracasos en los últimos 30 meses.
> 
> ...





get a life


----------



## esseri (19 Dic 2015)

Si un frente de izkierda gana, k su menistro de exteriores konvoke a los de los PIGS kon presteza a saborear un relaxing káp of kafe kon letxe kon unos txurritos de madrí.

Haluego visitita a la foka teutona , a ver komo mueve los bigotes...y si tiene kojonex de liar la k preparó en verano en Atenas.

Putada k Iglesias no tenga un Varufuker en la rekámara. A la kulo seboso le bajaba la regla en 7 idiomas si se le planta Hezpaña kon semejante embajada.

Hijos de puta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2015)

da igual que gane una coalición Syriziana española...se bajaran los calzone y obedecerán a la troika....no nos engañemos, que algunos peinamos canas...el resultado electoral de mañana es intrandescente....gane quien gane, agachara la cabeza ante el amo....:


----------



## Emeregildo (19 Dic 2015)

esseri dijo:


> Si un frente de izkierda gana, k su menistro de exteriores konvoke a los de los PIGS kon presteza a saborear un relaxing káp of kafe kon letxe kon unos txurritos de madrí.
> 
> Haluego visitita a la foka teutona , a ver komo mueve los bigotes...y si tiene kojonex de liar la k preparó en verano en Atenas.
> 
> ...



A ver si aprendes a escribir subnormal, te veo en todos los hilos destrozando el diccionario...

---------- Post added 19-dic-2015 at 22:37 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Estamos a 1 día de que cambie para siempre el destino de España.
> 
> Si el Frente de Izquierdas alcanza el poder, la oligarquía europea nos hará "la griega" y será momento de que cada uno levante sus cartas.
> 
> Suerte



No creo que un frente de izquierdas tenga los suficientes cojones para plantarse enfrente de Bruselas y decir que va a reestructurar la deuda o no pagarla....

Tenemos el ejemplo de Grecia. Tsipras es un joven dirigente de izquierdas idealista y que realmente quiere el bien de su pueblo pero en el momento clave se rajó...

No veo a Pablo Iglesias con los suficientes agallas para si hacerlo, ojalá....


----------



## vvaer (19 Dic 2015)

Yo me prepararía para el madmax


----------



## esseri (19 Dic 2015)

Emeregildo dijo:


> A ver si aprendes a escribir subnormal, te veo en todos los hilos destrozando el diccionario...



Haze tiempo k sé eskribir suknormal,puto suknormal. Aprende tú a puntualizar,hanalfaveto engreído.

Y besitos a tus muertos y a tu puta madre.


----------



## Neng (20 Dic 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos a 1 día de que cambie para siempre el destino de España.
> 
> Si el Frente de Izquierdas alcanza el poder, la oligarquía europea nos hará "la griega" y será momento de que cada uno levante sus cartas.
> 
> Suerte




Desgraciadamente así es.

Si Podemos consigue ser segundo, estoy pensando en meterme en un ETF inverso del IBEX.....como lo veis??


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2015)

Neng dijo:


> Desgraciadamente así es.
> 
> Si Podemos consigue ser segundo, estoy pensando en meterme en un ETF inverso del IBEX.....como lo veis??



En cualquier escenario está asegurada la ingobernabilidad de España.

Eso no le gusta al capital que quiere que asesinos tomen el mando para asegurar los retornos de los papeles de colores.

Veo volatilidad y a medio plazo al ibex en 4500.


----------



## Lynx (20 Dic 2015)

Neng dijo:


> Desgraciadamente así es.
> 
> Si Podemos consigue ser segundo, estoy pensando en meterme en un ETF inverso del IBEX.....como lo veis??



desde el principio así


----------



## Neng (20 Dic 2015)

bertok dijo:


> En cualquier escenario está asegurada la ingobernabilidad de España.
> 
> Eso no le gusta al capital que quiere que asesinos tomen el mando para asegurar los retornos de los papeles de colores.
> 
> Veo volatilidad y a medio plazo al ibex en 4500.




4500...me saldría antes... ;-)


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2015)

Neng dijo:


> 4500...me saldría antes... ;-)



El putibex y sus inquilinos viven de prestado.

Mientras el SP ha realizado un primario alcista completo hasta máximos históricos, el putibex apenas ha superado el 50% de todo el primario alcista precedente.

El mercado sabe quién está en pelotas y quién no. Y lo refleja en las cotizaciones.

Se acaba la fiesta.


----------



## sirpask (20 Dic 2015)

Neng dijo:


> Desgraciadamente así es.
> 
> Si Podemos consigue ser segundo, estoy pensando en meterme en un ETF inverso del IBEX.....como lo veis??



Yo creo que aunque gane el PP, tambien te vas a poder meter en el Ibex Inverso...







Parece que ha tocado suelo...

Lyxor UCITS ETF Ibex 35 Inverso Diario (EUR) ETF | FR0010762492


----------



## cuasi-pepito (20 Dic 2015)

Una de las ventajas de Podemos es que Ya vio que Europa era capaz de provocar el corralito...ese "nuestros hermanos europeos no se atreveran a hacernos esa jugarreta" ha pasado a mejor vida.

Juncker y Schultz son capaces de todo, ya han jugado Su mano.

La castuza europea debe ser tratada cono nuestra enemiga, por eso de la candidez del "no se atreveran" hay que pasar a la desconfianza y odio, intentando engañar al BCE y hacerlo caer.


----------



## Lynx (20 Dic 2015)

Dejo el artículo de Krugman sobre *LA MADRE DE TODAS LAS BURBUJAS* a cuento de la película The Big Short, publicado anteayer 18 diciembre en el The New York Times. Lo había puesto en el hilo específico del principal que había sobre la película, pero la desaforada inmoderación lo ha mandado a temas de baja calidad.

El artículo ha levantado ronchas, había recibido ayer muchísimos comentarios y algunos con cientos de valoraciones. Hay que dedicar tiempo a leerlos, pero al menos el NYT ha hecho una selección aceptable (picks). 



_Krugman The Big Short

‘The Big Short,’ Housing Bubbles and Retold Lies

Paul Krugman DEC. 18, 2015
767 COMMENTS







http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/18/o...=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article




In May 2009 Congress created a special commission to examine the causes of the financial crisis. The idea was to emulate the celebrated Pecora Commission of the 1930s, which used careful historical analysis to help craft regulations that gave America two generations of financial stability.

But some members of the new commission had a different goal. George Santayana famously remarked that “those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.” What he didn’t point out was that some people want to repeat the past — and that such people have an interest in making sure that we don’t remember what happened, or that we remember it wrong.

Sure enough, some commission members sought to block consideration of any historical account that might support efforts to rein in runaway bankers. As one of those members, Peter Wallison of the American Enterprise Institute, wrote to a fellow Republican on the commission, it was important that what they said “not undermine the ability of the new House G.O.P. to modify or repeal Dodd-Frank,” the financial regulations introduced in 2010. Never mind what really happened; the party line, literally, required telling stories that would help Wall Street do it all over again.

Which brings me to a new movie the enemies of financial regulation really, really don’t want you to see.

*“The Big Short”* is based on the *Michael Lewis* book of the same name, one of the few real best-sellers to emerge from the financial crisis. I saw an early screening, and I think it does a terrific job of making Wall Street skulduggery entertaining, of exploiting the inherent black humor of how it went down.

The film achieves this feat mainly by personalizing the tale, focusing not on abstractions but on colorful individuals who saw the rot in the system and tried to make money off that realization. Of course, this still requires explaining what it was all about. Yet even the necessary expository set pieces work amazingly well. For example, we learn how dubious loans were repackaged into supposedly safe “collateralized debt obligations” via a segment in which the chef Anthony Bourdain explains how last week’s fish can be disguised as seafood stew.

*But you don’t want me to play film critic; you want to know whether the movie got the underlying economic, financial and political story right. And the answer is yes, in all the ways that matter.*

I could quibble over a few points: The group of people who recognized that we were experiencing the mother of all housing bubbles, and that this posed big dangers to the real economy, was bigger than the film might lead you to believe. It even included a few (cough) *mainstream* economists. But *it is true that many influential, seemingly authoritative players, from Alan Greenspan on down, insisted not only that there was no bubble but that no bubble was even possible*.

And the bubble whose existence they denied really was inflated largely via opaque financial schemes that in many cases amounted to outright fraud — and it is an outrage that basically nobody ended up being punished for those sins aside from innocent bystanders, namely the millions of workers who lost their jobs and the millions of families that lost their homes.

While the movie gets the essentials of the financial crisis right, the true story of what happened is deeply inconvenient to some very rich and powerful people. They and their intellectual hired guns have therefore spent years disseminating an alternative view that the money manager and blogger Barry Ritholtz calls the Big Lie. It’s a view that places all the blame for the financial crisis on — you guessed it — too much government, especially government-sponsored agencies supposedly pushing too many loans on the poor.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4280-the-big-short-da-movie.html#post15737102


----------



## españa profunda (20 Dic 2015)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que aunque gane el PP, tambien te vas a poder meter en el Ibex Inverso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuidado con los inversos sirpask, por que replican al indice en cuestion pero con dividendos, es decir, los dividendos restan rentabilidad a estos etf y por lo leido por ahi, la replica no es muy exacta que digamos.

pero si que curioseando, que curiosidad, valga la redundancia, de que el ibex mañana va a empezar un jugoso tramo bajista que lo puede llevar en un par de meses al 8700.


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2015)

Caviar del forero rankiano @solrac

*La clase media tenderá a desaparecer, ya lo está haciendo. (...) Nunca debieron gastarse el dinero en educarme con valores nórdicos para a continuación ofrecerme una estructura económica más parecida a la marroquí, porque era evidente que algún día me percataría de que existe un divorcio entre rentas del trabajo y rentas del capital y no habrá reconciliación posible para esta pareja en muchos años. Ignoro si esta situación la ha provocado el neoliberalismo rampante, la Merkel o los amos del mundo, pero veo muy pocas señales de que se dé la vuelta*


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Caviar del forero rankiano @solrac
> 
> *La clase media tenderá a desaparecer, ya lo está haciendo. (...) Nunca debieron gastarse el dinero en educarme con valores nórdicos para a continuación ofrecerme una estructura económica más parecida a la marroquí, porque era evidente que algún día me percataría de que existe un divorcio entre rentas del trabajo y rentas del capital y no habrá reconciliación posible para esta pareja en muchos años. Ignoro si esta situación la ha provocado el neoliberalismo rampante, la Merkel o los amos del mundo, pero veo muy pocas señales de que se dé la vuelta*



Bien expresado, pero nada nuevo que no sepamos ya.


----------



## vvaer (23 Dic 2015)

Subestimáis el poder de uno, si uno sólo, sólo uno, levantara la cabeza, tumbaría el sistema, pues que vale más una verdad o mil mentiras...
Es hora de despertar ya co..
y mandar a la basura a dónde tiene que estar, y hablo de nosotros, pues del resto los borregos... no esperemos una iniciativa.
Basta decir bien alto lo que estamos haciendo, por la calle, a amigos y familiares, con nuestros actos y renuncias, igual que hacemos en el foro, pero sin fronteras.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2015)

La próxima recesión nos pilla con las bragas en los tobillos. La recuperación y los brotes verdes habrán un timo de mal gusto.

Bolsas: ¿Hemos llegado al final del mercado alcista en Bolsa? (II). Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

*¿Hemos llegado al final del mercado alcista en Bolsa?
*
El síntoma mas negativo es la triple reacción fuertemente bajista de los mercados financieros ante decisiones del BCE y la FED en los últimos meses.

“El pasado 4 de noviembre publicamos un post en el que alertábamos de la debilidad interna de la bolsa norteamericana junto a otros elementos que suelen anticipar cambios de tendencia (valoraciones en bolsa volúmenes de fusiones y adquisiciones o recompras de acciones). A principios de diciembre, la “distribución” (fase bursátil con ventas de grandes inversores que “distribuyen” sus acciones al resto de inversores) en la bolsa norteamericana continúa acrecentándose. *Nada menos que un 57% de todas las small caps cotizadas en la bolsa de Nueva York estaban cayendo más del 20% desde sus cotizaciones máximas de las últimas 52 semanas. También un 23% de las grandes empresas (big caps), es decir, las que suelen aguantar mejor, ya están cayendo más del 20%*.

No sólo eso, en la primera semana de diciembre, *nada menos que 365 empresas ya están marcando nuevos mínimos en bolsa con sólo 38 acciones marcando nuevos máximos*. No hay que olvidar que los índices están ponderados por la capitalización de cada empresa con lo que se acentúa el peso de las grandes empresas que aún suben como Facebook, Netflix, Amazon o General Electric y disminuyen el peso de las que descienden en bolsa. *Podemos afirmar que mientras los índices norteamericanos están subiendo, los mercados en su “amplio término” ya están cayendo. El nivel de “distribución” es significativamente superior al visto en el último trimestre de 2007, justo antes del gran desplome de 2008. De hecho, iguala al de los meses precedentes a 1929 y es sólo inferior a los del año 2000, la mayor burbuja bursátil de la historia*. Este fenómeno suele anticipar claramente las caídas en bolsa que podríamos ver reflejado en los índices bursátiles en los próximos meses.







A pesar que en 2008 el sistema financiero mundial estuvo al borde del colapso (reconocido a posteriori por las máximas autoridades monetarias de la época) por culpa, precisamente, de los excesos de endeudamiento generalizados, todos los grandes Bancos Centrales del planeta decidieron volver a empujarnos hacía la misma dirección. *De diciembre 2007 hasta junio 2014, la deuda total conjunta a nivel global se ha incrementado en nada menos que en $57 trillones, a un ritmo muy superior al crecimiento económico. Este aumento de la deuda ha estado liderado por los países emergentes (deuda pública y privada) y por los gobiernos de los países desarrollados*. ”Extracto parcial del informe mensual de noviembre de 2015 enviado a nuestros inversores (ver aquí el documento completo).
Nuevos datos nos muestran aún una mayor debilidad o deterioración interna en el mercado incluso que en noviembre. *A 16 de diciembre nada menos que un 49,12% de todas las acciones USA están ya cayendo más de un 20% en relación a sus cotizaciones máximas de las últimas 52 semanas*.* La mitad de todas las acciones en la bolsa USA ya están en mercado bajista.* Los índices aún no lo reflejan pero el mercado ya está cayendo.

Pero existen nuevos indicadores negativos, que por si solos no serían significativos estadísticamente, pero que añadiéndolos a una batería de variables proporcionan un aumento exponencial de las probabilidades de ocurrir ese evento. Ya hablamos en el post de 4 de noviembre de varios de ellos (valoraciones históricas del PER10, volumen de fusiones y adquisiciones o de recompras de acciones). Sumándoles estos nuevos *podríamos pensar que claramente estamos en ciernes de una gran cambio de tendencia en la bolsa norteamericana*.







Por un lado, el sector de transporte medido por el Dow Jones Tranportation, el índice más antiguo de la bolsa norteamericana creado en 1884, doce años antes que el mismo Dow Jones Industrial Index, se ha anticipado al índice S&P 500 de las mayores empresas norteamericanas, en sus caídas continuadas en diciembre. A pesar del impacto muy positivo de la fuerte caída del precio del combustible que debería mejorar los números en sus balances, las acciones de las compañías de transporte de mercancías y pasajeros, sufren fuertes ventas de sus accionistas. *Según un estudio histórico, este índice bursátil anticipa la debilidad económica con unos 3 a 4 meses de antelación*.

Otro acontecimiento negativo clave está creciendo sin parar desde verano llegando a una fuerte tensión en noviembre y especialmente a principios de diciembre. El mercado de bonos High Yield, llamado también bonos de alto rendimiento o “bonos basura”, el mercado clave en la financiación empresarial en Estados Unidos, se está secando. Fuertes reembolsos de inversores han provocado recientemente graves problemas en los Fondos con el perfil mas arriesgado (bonos de empresas con ratings inferiores a B o incluso sin rating). *La rentabilidad exigida de media a una empresa que emita hoy bonos cuyo rating sea de alto riesgo CCC, es de nada menos que un 16 a 17% cuando en verano de 2014 era de apenas un 8% lo que permitía financiar cualquier proyecto empresarial, refinanciarse o comprar competidores, por arriesgado que fuera*.

Los bancos centrales han permitido que se financiase cualquier proyecto, por arriesgado que fuese, especialmente en los mercados financieros mas desarrollados como los anglosajones, con lo que el nivel de endeudamiento de las nuevas emisiones se ha situado recientemente en niveles muy altos (ver este post “Los bonos High Yield se enfrentan a fuertes flujos de salida con poca liquidez”).







Parecería que las malas perspectivas en la bolsa norteamericano podrían desencadenar un traspaso de flujos de dinero a las bolsas europeas pero viendo la evolución de los márgenes empresariales en ambos continentes no parece que vaya a ser tan claro. El margen ebitda sobre ventas en las empresas cotizadas en USA y Europa se han situado en el entorno del 18-19% en los últimos diez años, pero a partir de 2012, las empresas USA han mejorado y las europeas empeorado. Actualmente las norteamericanas ganan antes de impuestos y pago de intereses cerca de 20 dólares por cada 100. En cambio las europeas ya solo un 16,5% sobre ventas.

*Otro aspecto negativo para 2016, 2017 y siguientes, será el alto nivel de vencimientos de deuda a devolver*. Es lo que tiene endeudarse, que en el futuro debes devolverlo. Es cierto que cuando analizo empresas endeudadas en USA y Europa, veo que los directores financieros han hecho un buen trabajo alargando los vencimientos, refinanciando deudas a corto por nuevas emisiones o préstamos a mas largo plazo, pero ante el clima de gran facilidad de endeudamiento global, las cifras de vencimientos empresariales serán enormes. Solo en los mercados emergentes, entre $100.000 y $140.000 mill. anuales deberán devolverse o refinanciarse en los próximos cuatro años. En 2014 las empresas norteamericanas emitieron deuda por una cifra ya superior a los $1,4 trillones (anglosajones), nuevo récord histórico y nivel un 40% superior al emitido en los años eufóricos de 2006-2007.

El último indicador que se está estresando es el diferencial entre el tipo de interés a corto plazo de la deuda publica USA versus el tipos de interés en el interbancario a que los bancos se prestan entre ellos (TED Spread). Cuando repunta es señal de desconfianza. Ver aquí como se ha empezado a tensionar estos días. Habrá que seguirlo de cerca.

*Aunque el síntoma mas negativo es la triple reacción fuertemente bajista de los mercados financieros ante decisiones del BCE y la FED en los últimos meses*. En cada decisión de ambos bancos centrales, los inversores han reaccionado con desconfianza. *Tras ser los druidas del mercado, parece que el mercado ya no se cree que los Bancos Centrales puedan resolver todos los problemas con sus medidas mágicas. Parece que los chamanes del siglo XXI han empezado a perder la fe de sus seguidores*


----------



## Estrellero (23 Dic 2015)

Las señales del cielo coinciden con los gráficos de los analistas. La situación está madura para un gran crash, si no este diciembre (al que todavía le quedan días), será a comienzos de 2016, pero todo apunta en el mismo sentido. Me autocito para ahorrarme volver a escribir lo del otro hilo.



Estrellero dijo:


> Un fuerte desplome en Wall Street puede venir algún día de este mes de diciembre.
> 
> El 28 de octubre de 1929, día del Lunes Negro (hubo un jueves negro el 24 seguido de un rebote al día siguiente), significativos tránsitos marcaban la carta natal de los Estados Unidos. Plutón transitaba el grado 19º de Cáncer, en la casa octava (en una carta personal el dinero que se recibe de los demás, las herencias y préstamos, y en la carta de un país, las finanzas) en el punto medio entre el Sol y Mercurio, planeta del comercio, recibiendo la oposición de Lilith la meléfica desde el grado 17º de Capricornio en la casa segunda (la riqueza y recursos propios), y la cuadratura de Mercurio y Venus desde Libra transitanto sobre el Saturno natal. Júpiter desde el punto medio entre Urano y Marte en la casa 7 (la de los enemigos) hacía cuadratura a la conjunción entre Neptuno y Lilith próxima al Medio Cielo. Urano todavía estaba en el grado 8º de Aries, pero llegaría a hacer cuadratura exacta con Plutón en los años más duros de la crisis, 1932 a 1937.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/704407-octubre-no-sera-noviembre-bo-polny-asi-dice-3.html#post15692724


----------



## El Promotor (24 Dic 2015)

Feliz cena de Nochebuena y día de Navidad.

Intenten, y lo digo especialmente por mi querido asustaviejas, no dar demasiado la brasa con el tema del colapso de la civilización occidental y el fin del mundo e integrarse un poco con la familia, amigos y el resto de la sociedad.

No son fechas para estar haciendo el agorero...







Hala, a disfrutar. 

Que la vida son cuatro días mal contados.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Feliz cena de Nochebuena y día de Navidad.
> 
> Intenten, y lo digo especialmente por mi querido asustaviejas, no dar demasiado la brasa con el tema del colapso de la civilización occidental y el fin del mundo e integrarse un poco con la familia, amigos y el resto de la sociedad.
> 
> ...



Están todos convencidos.

Iremos al monte a hacer prácticas nocturnas y comer unos gusanos para ir adaptando el estómago.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2015)

Sencillamente: BRUTAL.

Imprescindible para todo aquel que quiera conocer las tropelías y presuntas corrupciones peperras en el hay-untamiento

Los primeros 32 minutos son pasables, a partir del minuto 33 Carlos Sánchez Mato se desata

[youtube]39rfNMrWvs8[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2015)

jajaja, la puta hostia. No os lo perdáis

[youtube]kLUOcH1nqUE[/youtube]

[youtube]t9nKPOvDhpg[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Dic 2015)

Por lo pronto, hay que reconocerle a Iglesias la división interna del PSOE a día de hoy, que puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Creo que al final Sánchez se la tendrá que envainar, pero el espectáculo va a merecer la pena.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2015)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Por lo pronto, hay que reconocerle a Iglesias la división interna del PSOE a día de hoy, que puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora. Creo que al final Sánchez se la tendrá que envainar, pero el espectáculo va a merecer la pena.



La izquierda se arremolinará al completo en torno a su Pope Pablo Iglesias.

Es de esperar un ataque frontal del capital asesino centroeuropeo y una extorsión a la prima de riesgo a la griega.

Será el momento de tener mucho cuidado.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Dic 2015)

En 2016 ...VOLQUETE DE ...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Dic 2015)

******* dijo:


> En 2016 ...VOLQUETE DE ...



Yo se las he pedido a los Reyes, porque creo que muy pronto empezará el espectáculo que llevamos años esperando.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Dic 2015)

*cuanto peor... Mejor!!!!!*


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2015)

[youtube]th3rCGSoYOA[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2015)

Qué grande el viejo maese Faber.

[youtube]WQW6pcWp5Ac[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (30 Dic 2015)

Hora de despedir el imparable año II de la NEP...

*NEP: Rajoy adelanta que España finalmente crecerá un 3,2% en 2015 y que se crearán casi 600.000 empleos*


Feliz nochevieja y más prosperidad y empleo para el año 2016.







PD. Hasta después de reyes, mi querido Bertok. Disfrute de la tregua.


----------



## CaraCortada (30 Dic 2015)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hora de despedir el imparable año II de la NEP...
> 
> *NEP: Rajoy adelanta que España finalmente crecerá un 3,2% en 2015 y que se crearán casi 600.000 empleos*
> 
> ...



Ojala se te atraganten las uvas


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2015)

Disfruten de la jornada.

2016 es el año del catacrock


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (31 Dic 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Disfruten de la jornada.
> 
> 2016 es el año del catacrock



Y está a la vuelta de la esquina, nunca mejor dicho. Ahora sí que se acabó la juerga y vendrán con la radial. Bromas a partir de ahora, las justas. ::


----------



## vvaer (31 Dic 2015)

Juicios, corrupción, política, deuda, fin del nr78, crisis demográfica, recesión eeuu, ...
Viva el 2016.
Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (31 Dic 2015)

vvaer dijo:


> Juicios, corrupción, política, deuda, fin del nr78, crisis demográfica, recesión eeuu, ...
> Viva el 2016.
> Feliz año nuevo.



Y nos lo queríamos perder  Feliz 2016.

:: :: :: ::


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2016)

Happy and bloody new year, motherfuckers.


----------



## sirpask (1 Ene 2016)

Un año menos..... Para ser libres. Feliz año.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (1 Ene 2016)

Have a happy year, my prepper friends.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ene 2016)

Empieza el décimo año de la crisis. Una década entera. Que lo disfruten.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5


----------



## Kenpachi (1 Ene 2016)




----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (1 Ene 2016)

Menos mal que está Podemos para canalizar todo el descontento que vendrá.

Thanks Mr Coleta.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Ene 2016)

Feliz año a todos!!!

Espero que nos podamos salvar de la quema...

Pero si...yo también creo que es el año del catacrock...

Despues 7 años de escasez, como dice Jarella...


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2016)

Los voceros del mal trabajando bien temprano en año nuevo

Keiser & Tito Celente

[youtube]e2dwNnmJmLU[/youtube]


Tito Schiff, este ya lo hizo el día de nochevieja

[youtube]YoYIXCJLj5k[/youtube]

*2016, doomsday
*


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2016)

Buenas perspectivas para 2016. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

*Buenas perspectivas para 2016

Aunque muchos prevén grandes contratiempos, posiblemente se equivoquen
*

Aunque desde esta columna suelo hacer hincapié en los aspectos negativos de nuestra recuperación económica, me gustaría comenzar el año con una nota de optimismo.

*El año 2015 ha terminado con unos indicadores para la economía española francamente buenos*. Han sido tres los factores decisivos que han contribuido a esta favorable situación.

*El primero ha sido obviamente la bonanza en los mercados financieros europeos, que ha permitido refinanciar buena parte de la inmensa deuda exterior neta que tenemos, tanto privada como pública (un billón en números redondos), a bajísimos tipos de interés, y financiar la nueva en condiciones extraordinariamente favorables*. No estamos hablando de un asunto baladí, sino de enormes cantidades de dinero.

En un país tan endeudado como el nuestro, los tipos de interés a los que podríamos financiarnos por nuestros medios serían sin duda alguna muy superiores, y el pago de intereses que nos ahorramos y que quedan como renta nacional disponible es nada menos que un punto del PIB por año por cada 100 puntos básicos que disminuye la prima de riesgo.

Por lo tanto, *la estabilización que ha supuesto la intervención del BCE nos ha aportado como mínimo una subvención a la economía nacional de dos a tres puntos del PIB, y eso siendo conservadores*. Es decir, que solo por este motivo ya se justificaría casi todo el crecimiento de la economía española en 2015. Este es un factor que previsiblemente permanecerá a lo largo de 2016. 

Tras un primer susto de los mercados financieros tras las elecciones del 20-D, la prima de riesgo permanece baja (115 pb mientras se escriben estas líneas), solo 15 pb por encima de la italiana. El BCE se encuentra ahora sumamente cómodo en su política monetaria y a no ser que haya una convulsión muy potente que provenga de EEUU, no anticipo que tenga grandes problemas para cumplir con su objetivo fundamental, que es estabilizar los mercados financieros de la eurozona. *Ni siquiera una repetición de las elecciones con un hundimiento del PSOE y un eventual Gobierno de Podemos creo que pudiera desestabilizar la situación más que a corto plazo, ya que los gobiernos municipales asociados a Podemos en Barcelona, Madrid y otras ciudades han demostrado ser muy prudentes en el manejo de las finanzas públicas y del asunto de la legitimidad de la deuda, únicos factores que podrían causar preocupación en los mercados financieros*.

*El segundo factor ha sido el de los precios del petróleo*, que han disminuido un 39% en euros entre enero y octubre respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. *Esto supone una subvención para la economía española de otros 1,5 puntos del PIB aproximadamente*. Durante los últimos años, y debido a los persistentes altos precios del petróleo, pudimos asistir a una enorme inversión en energía a nivel internacional, lo que ha provocado una importante sobreproducción y un desplome subsiguiente de los precios. Esta sobreproducción persiste, y con toda seguridad la brecha no se cerrará hasta por lo menos finales de 2017, con lo que podemos contar con bajos precios del petróleo para todo este año 2016, salvo que haya un problema geopolítico importante que afecte a la producción en la región del Golfo, algo no descartable pero relativamente improbable.

*El tercer factor ha sido la depresión de la cotización del euro y la buena situación en Europa, que ha permitido que las exportaciones a Europa crezcan a buen ritmo y que a pesar de la mala situación en el resto del mundo (excepto EEUU) las exportaciones al resto se sostengan*. Esto ha permitido que la demanda externa no lastre el crecimiento más de lo que ya lo hizo en 2014, eliminando un factor negativo que se podía haber previsto el pasado año. En 2016, las circunstancias de la demanda externa pueden empeorar ligeramente respecto a 2015, ya que, pese a lo que muchos digan, no creo que el euro se debilite más, y la economía de EEUU y el resto del mundo tampoco parece que nos vaya a dar muchas alegrías.

En el tema del tipo de cambio del euro/dólar, hay multitud de economistas que olvidan que es un parámetro que depende exclusivamente de la demanda relativa de ambas divisas, y que la de dólares, sobre todo provocada por los flujos financieros procedentes de los emergentes, parece haber tocado techo. Los fundamentales de ambas economías, con un déficit corriente inmenso en EEUU y un superávit muy grande en la eurozona, nos dicen a las claras que a largo plazo la situación tenderá a que el euro se revalorice, aunque es posible que la demanda relativa de ambas divisas en 2016 todavía compense esta fuerza subyacente. Lo que podemos concluir es que este factor exterior perjudicará probablemente a nuestra economía en 2016, aunque de una forma leve en todo caso.

*Poniendo en un gran cuadro los tres factores, podemos concluir que las circunstancias exteriores (que no controlamos) serán todavía muy favorables en 2016, con lo que es de prever que su contribución al crecimiento económico será muy potente*. Desde luego, ninguno de estos factores es mérito del Gobierno (como no se considere un mérito no comportarse de forma enloquecida). Como aspecto negativo, destacar que ninguno de los problemas de nuestra economía se han resuelto o se han puesto los medios para ello: un modelo productivo inexistente sin planes a largo plazo para resolver el encaje de nuestro sistema productivo en la economía global, con las empresas abandonadas a su suerte y sin apoyo institucional de tipo alguno, una asignación de recursos públicos en que prima la corrupción sobre la racionalidad, un sistema educativo (sobre todo en los niveles superiores) asfixiado y mediocre, una justicia ineficiente, unas regulaciones absurdas e inadaptadas a nuestra estructura empresarial y unos mercados que en amplios sectores funcionan como cortijos y en los que la palabra competencia ni está ni se la espera ante la complacencia y/o apatía del Gobierno.

Todo ello a largo plazo debe hacernos ser muy precavidos, pues ante una subida de precios del petróleo, una subida de la cotización del euro o un 'shock' financiero que eleve la prima de riesgo nos veremos en menos tiempo del que se tarda en leer esta frase otra vez contra las cuerdas. Por suerte, nada de eso parece que vaya a pasar en 2016. Ojalá. Les deseo a todos un muy Feliz 2016 y les dejo con unos gráficos que ponen de manifiesto nuestro buen momento


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2016)

Siempre se aprende escuchando a la cubana

[youtube]e8SflngMJ7k[/youtube]

Pocas personas en el planeta entienden como ella los efectos perniciosos de la deuda.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2016)

Terrorífico.

Al grano del gran problema de la Sociedad Occidental: *el wannabismo y la depresión por el no cumplimiento de expectativas*.

España se puede llevar la palma como exponente del wannabismo, el postureo, el aparentismo, ..... una sociedad construida sobre la superficialidad y mirar más al prójimo que así mismo.

Todo ello perfectamente organizado y orquestado por el sistema educativo, los medios de desinformación y la publicidad de las grandes corporaciones para colocar sus productos que menos se necesitan.

Estados Unidos: La América media se está suicidando. Blogs de El GPS global

*La América media se está suicidando
*
Los estadounidenses blancos de mediana edad están muriendo a una velocidad alarmante. No así negros, hispanos y miembros de otras minorías. *La razón puede estar en las expectativas*







¿Por qué la América media se está suicidando? Este hecho en sí es probablemente el mayor descubrimiento en ciencias sociales en años. Ya está remodelando la política estadounidense. Jeff Guo, del 'Washington Post', indica que la gente que compone esta cohorte son “en gran parte responsables de que Donald Trump vaya el primero en la carrera por la nominación republicana para presidente”. La pregunta clave es por qué, y al explorarla, encontramos respuestas que sugieren que la rabia que domina la política americana va a empeorar.

Durante décadas, la gente de los países ricos ha vivido vidas más largas. Pero en un artículo académico ahora famoso, los economistas Angus Deaton y Anne Case indican que a lo largo de los últimos 25 años, un grupo -los blancos de mediana edad en América- consituye una tendencia alarmante. 

Están muriendo en cifras récord. Y las cosas son mucho peor para aquellos con solo un diploma de instituto de educación secundaria o inferior. Hay algunas dudas sobre estos cálculos, pero incluso el principal crítico del artículo reconoce que, se mida como se mida, “el cambio, comparado con otros países y grupos, es enorme”.

*Las principales causas de muerte son tan chocantes como el propio hecho: suicidio, alcoholismo y sobredosis de prescripciones y drogas ilegales*. “La gente parece estar suicidándose, lenta o rápidamente”, me dijo Deaton. Estas circunstancias están causadas habitualmente por el estrés, la depresión y la desesperación. *El único aumento comparable en muertes en un país industrializado tuvo lugar entre los rusos varones tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, cuando las tasas de alcoholismo se dispararon*.

*Una explicación convencional para este estrés y ansiedad de la clase media es que la globalización y el cambio tecnológico han incrementado las presiones sobre el trabajador medio en una nación industrializada*. Pero esta tendencia está ausente en cualquier otro país occidental, es un fenómeno exclusivamente americano. Y los Estados Unidos están en realidad relativamente aislados de las presiones de la globalización, al tener un mercado interno amplio y autosuficiente. El comercio solo supone el 23% de la economía estadounidense, comparado con el 71% en Alemania y el 45% en Francia.

Daton especuló para mí que tal vez el Estado de bienestar en Europa puede reducir algunos de los miedos asociados con un cambio rápido. Cree que en América, los doctores y las compañías farmacéuticas son demasiado proclives a lidiar con el dolor físico y psicológico prescribiendo drogas, incluyendo poderosos y adictivos opiáceos. La introducción de drogas como el OxyContin, un calmante similar a la heroína, coincide con el inicio del auge de las tasas de muertes






Una caravana en un asentamiento de personas sin techo en Los Ángeles, California. 

*¿Por qué solo blancos?
*
Pero ¿qué explica el hecho de que no vemos esta tendencia en otros grupos étnicos estadounidenses? *Mientras las tasas de mortalidad entre blancos de mediana edad se han mantenido estables o han aumentado, las tasas para hispanos y negros han continuado declinando de forma significativa*. Estos grupos viven en el mismo país y se enfrentan a mayores presiones económicas que los blancos. ¿Por qué no están igual de desesperados?

*La respuesta puede estar en las expectativas. La antropóloga de Princeton Carolyn Rouse me sugirió, por correo electrónico, que otros grupos pueden no tener las mismas expectativas de que sus ingresos, estándares de vida y estatus social estén destinados a mejorar de forma estable con el tiempo*. No tienen la misma confianza en que si trabajan duro, sin duda saldrán adelante. De hecho, Rouse dice que tras cientos de años de esclavitud, segregación y racismo, *los negros han desarrollado formas de afrontar la decepción y las injusticias de la vida: la familia, el arte, el discurso de protesta y, sobre todo, la religión*.

“Habéis sido los veteranos del sufrimiento creativo”, dijo Martin Luther King a los afroamericanos en su discurso 'Tengo un sueño' de 1963: “Seguid trabajando con la fe de que el sufrimiento inmerecido es redentor”. 

Escribiendo en 1960, King explicó el asunto en términos personales: “A medida que mis sufrimientos aumentaban, me di cuenta rápidamente de que había dos formas en las que podía responder a mi situación: o reaccionar con amargura o buscar transformar el sufrimiento en una fuerza creativa… Así que, como el apóstol Pablo, puedo decir ahora humilde pero orgullosamente: 'Llevo en mi cuerpo las cicatrices de Jesús Nuestro Señor”.

La experiencia hispana e inmigrante en América es diferente, naturalmente. Pero de nuevo, pocos de estos grupos creen que su lugar en la sociedad esté asegurado. *Las minorías, por definición, están al margen. No asumen que el sistema haya sido establecido para ellos. Lo intentan con todas sus fuerzas y esperan tener éxito, pero no lo esperan como algo por norma*.

América está experimentando un gran cambio de poder. Los blancos de clase trabajadora no se ven a sí mismos como una élite. Pero, en cierto sentido, lo eran, indudablemente comparados con los negros, hispanos, nativos americanos y la mayoría de los inmigrantes. Eran el centro de la economía de América, su sociedad, y de hecho su propia identidad. Ya no lo son.

Donald Trump ha prometido que va a cambiar esto y les hará ganar de nuevo. Pero no puede. Nadie puede. Y en el fondo de su ser, lo saben.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Ene 2016)

No lo cito para no extender mucho el hilo, pero el artículo de El Conficencial da en el clavo. Tengo la impresión de que actualmente el mejor libro para entender lo que está pasando en USA es "Decline and Fall of Roman Empire", de Gibbons, escrito por un inglés a finales del XVIII. Todos los procesos económicos, sociales, ideológicos e incluso religiosos por los que pasó el Imperio Romano en sus últimos 3 siglos, los está repitiendo USA en estas últimas décadas. 

Por otra parte, estos cambios no tienen vuelta atrás. Los bárbaros y el Cristianismo llegaron al Imperio Romano para fortalecerlo, de forma que su decadencia se prolongara y se sentaran las bases para que, alguna vez, pudiera renacer. Hubiera sido contraproducente e incluso ridículo que supremacistas romano-latinos quisieran revertir esa decadencia.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> La respuesta puede estar en las expectativas.



"La influencia más importante que podemos ejercer sobre nuestro cuerpo son nuestras expectativas"


----------



## El Promotor (7 Ene 2016)

¡Ya llega! ¡Es el fin!

*El colapso de una nación: el sector privado de Estados Unidos crea 257.000 empleos en diciembre, su mejor dato en un año*







En serio.

Son ustedes unos aficionados. :XX:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (7 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Ya llega! ¡Es el fin!
> 
> *El colapso de una nación: el sector privado de Estados Unidos crea 257.000 empleos en diciembre, su mejor dato en un año*
> 
> ...



Gracias por subirnos la moral a estos pobres descarriados.

Por otra parte, llevo horas atónito con este artículo publicado en LD. Su escritor no parece estar muy de acuerdo con nuestro querido animador.

José García Domínguez - El modelo del PP es Marruecos - Libre Mercado


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2016)

Subtitulado al castellano

[youtube]V7rKye4Dawo[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (8 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¡Ya llega! ¡Es el fin!
> 
> *El colapso de una nación: el sector privado de Estados Unidos crea 257.000 empleos en diciembre, su mejor dato en un año*
> 
> ...



Me auto-owneo...

*EEUU creó 292.000 empleos en diciembre: la tasa de paro se mantuvo en el 5%*

8/01/2016 

*Asimismo la creación de empleo de noviembre y octubre se revisó al alza.* El Gobierno calcula que se crearon 252.000 nuevos puestos de trabajo en noviembre (211.000 estimados anteriormente) y 307.000 en octubre (298.000 iniciales). El mes de octubre se convierte así en el mejor mes de año en términos de empleo. 

*En el cómputo de 2015 la economía estadounidense sumó 2,65 millones de empleos, con lo que fue el segundo mejor año en materia de contratación desde 1999*, tras la ganancia de 3,1 millones registrada en 2014.







En serio.

Exijo la hoja de reclamaciones de este hilo-garito.

Ya está bien de timar a la gente con el cuento de terror sobre el colapso de USA.


----------



## Hugrakkir (8 Ene 2016)

Employment Situation Summary

Total nonfarm payroll employment rose by 292,000 in December, and t*he unemployment rate was unchanged at 5.0 percent, *the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics reported today.
Employment gains occurred in several industries, led by professional and business services, construction, health care, and food services and drinking places. *Mining employment continued to decline.*

The number of unemployed persons, at 7.9 million, was essentially unchanged in December,and the unemployment rate was 5.0 percent for the third month in a row. Over the past12 months, the unemployment rate and the number of unemployed persons were down by 0.6 percentage point and 800,000, respectively.


La tasa de paro es la misma, no se ha creado empleo, o miralo de otra forma se ha creado el mismo empleo que se ha perdido.:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2016)

[youtube]g0KS6RyvthQ[/youtube]


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]g0KS6RyvthQ[/youtube]



¿Swarzenegger como protagonista de una película de zombis? ¿Por qué no se les habrá ocurrido antes? No pienso perdérmela. :baba:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2016)

Por cierto, he encontrado una copia privada que un amiguete polaco va a dejarme ver.

https://torcache.net/torrent/04103CB0624EEE805DB46FD8707ACE4260FD4BB9.torrent?title=[kat.cr]maggie.2014.hdrip.1080p.x265.hevc.ac3.napisy.pl.eng.eng


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Ene 2016)

2016: Oil Limits and the End of the Debt Supercycle | Our Finite World

*What is ahead for 2016? *

Por Gail Tverberg 

Conclusion

We are certainly entering a worrying period. We have not really understood how the economy works, so we have tended to assume we could fix one or another part of the problem. The underlying problem seems to be a problem of physics. The economy is a dissipative structure, a type of self-organizing system that forms in thermodynamically open systems. As such, it requires energy to grow. Ultimately, diminishing returns with respect to human labor–what some of us would call falling inflation-adjusted wages of non-elite workers–tends to bring economies down. Thus all economies have finite lifetimes, just as humans, animals, plants, and hurricanes do. We are in the unfortunate position of observing the end of our economy’s lifetime.
Most energy research to date has focused on the Second Law of Thermodynamics. While this is a contributing problem, this is really not the proximate cause of the impending collapse. The Second Law of Thermodynamics operates in thermodynamically closed systems, which is not precisely the issue here.

We know that historically collapses have tended to take many years. This collapse may take place more rapidly because today’s economy is dependent on international supply chains, electricity, and liquid fuels–things that previous economies were not dependent on.


IMPRESIONANTE...no tengo palabras.

MAESE TENEMOS DELANTE EL TORNADO...

Merece la pena leerlo...solo puse las conclusiones..las previsiones son catastróficas...

Seremos de los primeros en caer...somos un pais debastado en el peor momento posible.

Maese, tu que eres mas ducho que yo, pasalo por el traductor de google y que lo lean todos los camaradas. Estoy ciertamente asustado...

Estoy seguro de que vamos a vivir un colapso como jamás se vio.

Dios proteja a los hombres de bien.


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, he encontrado una copia privada que un amiguete polaco va a dejarme ver.
> 
> https://torcache.net/torrent/04103CB0624EEE805DB46FD8707ACE4260FD4BB9.torrent?title=[kat.cr]maggie.2014.hdrip.1080p.x265.hevc.ac3.napisy.pl.eng.eng



Ya hay algún torrent en castellano para el que quiera.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 22:24 ----------




******* dijo:


> 2016: Oil Limits and the End of the Debt Supercycle | Our Finite World
> 
> *What is ahead for 2016? *
> 
> ...



Había leído el artículo entero. Esta puta vieja asusta al mismo miedo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Si estás preparado mentalmente, económicamente y físicamente, no tienes nada que temer.

Tengo a la familia en el salón, preparados para ver juntos Maggie (Arnold y sus zombies). Vamos a ver cómo va, comenzamos ya.

C U in da jel


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2016)

Bueno Bertok, ya ha llegado el momento que tanto estabamos esperando... Aunque lo mismo pensé cuando llegó el Ebola a España y al final no moriremos con hemorragias producidas por un virus.

Tenemos una sociedad que tras 7 años ha perdido el miedo a volver a pedir creditos. 
Tenemos una deuda desbocada e impagable. 
Tenemos una piramide poblacional catastrofica.
Tenemos unos mierda empleos, con mierda sueldos.
(Esto es lo que deberian de arreglar los politicos actuales...)

Pero ahora solo se va a hablar de la secesion de Cataluña... Nada mas.

Y hay dos opciones... Y las dos malas.

1- Esto se ha fabricado para que nos metan el hacha a saco y a los moros para reemplazarnos, ya que son mas dociles.

2- A los politicos actuales se les ha ido de las manos por su incompetencia la integridad del Pais... Y ya ha empezado la Balcanizacion de España. Pronto, la guerra.

Es decir... Game over.


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2016)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno Bertok, ya ha llegado el momento que tanto estabamos esperando... Aunque lo mismo pensé cuando llegó el Ebola a España y al final no moriremos con hemorragias producidas por un virus.
> 
> Tenemos una sociedad que tras 7 años ha perdido el miedo a volver a pedir creditos.
> Tenemos una deuda desbocada e impagable.
> ...



Me importa más bien poco lo que va a pasar en España siempre que no sea el colapso total.

Lo que seguramente viene es un largo proceso de agónica descapitalización y empobrecimiento de las familias españolas. Periódicamente mutará en conatos de rebelión pero estos hijos de puta siempre se las apañan para corromper, comprar, tamayazos, ....

Vive de tus recursos, no debas nada a nadie, ten un buen fondo de emergencia ..... y que venga lo que sea.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 23:52 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Ya hay algún torrent en castellano para el que quiera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 22:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Truñazo de película. No merece ni terminarla.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Muy bonito tu mensaje, pero me quedo con tu firma:"A veces dudo que seamos capaces de salir de ésta pero confío en el que el *sacrificio de millones *de pepitorros premium y decenas de miles de empresas zombies sea suficiente para que el Dios del Guano nos dé otra oportunidad siendo mucho más pobres y miserables.

Aquí va a quebrar todo a la vez, los bancos, el estado, El Corte Inglés, y su puta madre

Deja que el cuchillo siga silbando el aire en su descenso a los infiernos mientras aniquila pepitos premium por todo el país"

Solo deberías de hacerte la pregunta de rigor: "Qui profit" y luego revaluas el desprecio por los que criticas, simples víctimas ignorantes. Tu excelente exposición solo es un "corramos todos cagando leches" ó "sálvese quien pueda". Es lo mismo que en un frente de batalla. Unos corren porque lo único que les interesa es salvar sus miserables vidas. ¿Dudas? vale. Miserables vidas no, lo siguiente. Ahora sigue diciendo "corre".


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Ene 2016)

A mí las *ciudades grandes* me empiezan a acojonar un poco por la pobreza que da el cante, mientras unos pocos privilegiados siguen en su nube. Estoy con BRAXTO N en que esto pinta muy feo. Ciudades pequeñas, amigos, pero no aisladas, pueden ser los sitios menos duros para pasar este tsunami.


----------



## gester (10 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Subtitulado al castellano
> 
> [youtube]V7rKye4Dawo[/youtube]



Gracias por el vídeo, impresionante. 

Se me escapa un poco esto con el tema de refugiados.


----------



## escabel (10 Ene 2016)

Vamos hacia un nuevo paradigma, pero no habra colapso. Ahora toca una liguera recuperacion, despues estacaso, recuperacion, estacaso, etc...

Y nuestros nietos viviran en un mundo mucho peor.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (11 Ene 2016)

escabel dijo:


> Vamos hacia un nuevo paradigma, pero no habra colapso. Ahora toca una liguera recuperacion, despues estacaso, recuperacion, estacaso, etc...
> 
> Y nuestros nietos viviran en un mundo mucho peor.



No habrá mad-max ni por asomo, pero si un empeoramiento paulatino de nuestras condiciones de vida. La policía va a tener muchísimo curro en los próximos meses/años. Yo ya he presenciado en pocos meses varias intervenciones policiales por delitos violentos.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Ene 2016)

Ánimo, mis queridos apocalípticos.

El año ha empezado con buen pie en España...

*NEP en funciones: De Guindos avanza que España entra en 2016 creciendo al 3,5%*


----------



## gurrumino (11 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ánimo, mis queridos apocalípticos.
> 
> El año ha empezado con buen pie en España...
> 
> *NEP en funciones: De Guindos avanza que España entra en 2016 creciendo al 3,5%*



Pégate 2 tiros y deja de dar por culo estimado promotroll.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2016)

Entonces al final no habrá Mad Max ¿? ...since 2009 anunciándolo en vuestro programa político y ahora reconocéis, que ya ha dejado de ser una prioridad para pasar a concentraros en otros puntos más actuales ? ¿ que esta pasando ?...ya no os vuelvo a votar...:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (11 Ene 2016)

No habrá mad-max como tal, pero si te parece poco que podamos volver a un nivel socioeconómico parecido al nuestra posguerra :fiufiu:


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ene 2016)

Cada uno levantará sus cartas como dice el creador del hilo...y tendrá que lidiar con su mad-max particular...

El caso más frecuente será LA MISERIA, LA DESINTEGRACIÓN DE LOS VÍNCULOS SOCIALES Y FAMILIARES, LA DELICTIVIDAD E INSEGURIDAD MULTIPLICADA POR MIL...

Ve a Caracas a vivir una semana ...y nos lo cuentas. CARACAS esa es la próxima estación...y no otra.

Nos van a dar migajas. A caso no han oído a la culo infollable decir que un euro la hora es un estipendio cojonudo para los inmigrantes amigos que vienen a "levantar" Deutchland¡¡

Y no ha sido la única en la CDU, quedándose a gusto en tal sentido.


Yo soy de los que no descarto que la salida a la presión deflacionaria, sea violenta y desordenada, y no lo descarto por el egoísmo, la ambición y la codicia humanas. 


Como dice la vieja infernal:







*"10.Two years ago, I put together the chart shown as Figure 12. It shows the production of all energy products declining rapidly after 2015. I see no reason why this forecast should be changed. Once the debt supercycle starts its contraction phase, we can expect a major reduction in both the demand and supply of all kinds of energy products."*

_Hace dos años, elabore el gráfico que se muestra en la figura 12. Refleja la producción de todos los recursos energéticos decreciendo rápidamente a partir de 2015. No veo razón para modificar este pronóstico. Una vez que comience la fase de contracción del super ciclo de deuda, se puede esperar una mayor reducción tanto en la demanda como en la oferta de todos los recursos energéticos._

Y sin negocio del petróleo...el dólar estará muerto.

¿Qué van a hacer los gusanos?

Lo que siempre han hecho, GUERRA. Es el otro negocio, a parte del marketing, que se les da cojonudo, al menos provocándolas son insuperables.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entonces al final no habrá Mad Max ¿? ...since 2009 anunciándolo en vuestro programa político y ahora reconocéis, que ya ha dejado de ser una prioridad para pasar a concentraros en otros puntos más actuales ? ¿ que esta pasando ?...ya no os vuelvo a votar...:



El Mad Max ya llego para millones de españoles.

No sé qué parte te has perdido


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ene 2016)

Esta es para enmarcar y tenerla colgada en mi dormitorio, es más lista que los ratones coloraos...

*"7.Whether or not oil storage fills up, oil prices are likely to remain very low, as the result of rising supply, barely rising demand, and no one willing to take steps to try to fix the problem. Everyone seems to think that someone else (Saudi Arabia?) can or should fix the problem. In fact, the problem is too large for Saudi Arabia to fix. The United States could in theory fix the current oil supply problem by taxing its own oil production at a confiscatory tax rate, but this seems exceedingly unlikely. Closing existing oil production before it is forced to close would guarantee future dependency on oil imports. A more likely approach would be to tax imported oil, to keep the amount imported down to a manageable level. This approach would likely cause the ire of oil exporters."*

_"Sea o no que el almacenamiento de petróleo se agote, los precios del crudo van a permanecer muy bajos probablemente, a causa de la creciente oferta, el pobre aumento de la demanda, y nadie con la intención de tomar medidas para intentar solventar este problema. *Todos parecen pensar que alguien más (Arabia Saudi?) puede o debería solucionar este problema. De hecho el problema es demasiado grande incluso para Arabia Saudí.* Los USA teóricamente podrían solucionar el problema de exceso de oferta imponiendo una fiscalidad sobre su propia producción de carácter confiscatorio, pero esto parece sobradamente improbable. Reducir la producción presente antes de que se vean forzados a ello podría ser garantía de una futura dependencia de la importación de crudo. Un solución mas probable sería aumentar la fiscalidad de las importaciones, para mantener las cantidades importadas por debajo de los niveles soportables. Esta solución probablemente desencadenaría la ira de los exportadores de crudo."_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2016)

no me hagáis caso...soy un trollaco gratuito...ya se que futuro nos espera...morir lentamente y con dolor...espero, llegado el momento tener suficiente valor para morir dignamente...tensa espera...de momento intento sobrevivir...no teno ganas de conocer mi futuro, por eso no le digo nada a Estrellero...:


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2016)

Tiene toda la pinta de que habrá una guerra religiosa en Oriente Medio. Esa será la WWIII.

Los usanos siempre juegan lejos de casa.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entonces al final no habrá Mad Max ¿? ...since 2009 anunciándolo en vuestro programa político y ahora reconocéis, que ya ha dejado de ser una prioridad para pasar a concentraros en otros puntos más actuales ? ¿ que esta pasando ?...ya no os vuelvo a votar...:



La burbuja del madmaximo burbumori se desinfla por momentos.

Hasta JCB, héroe de Bertok y compañía, se ha rendido a la evidencia y habla de buenas perspectivas económicas en España para 2016.

Están acabados como profetas.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ene 2016)

Tu estas acabado...como peperro....y como insecto rampante...

TU NEP SE VA A IR A TOMAR POR EL CULO...lee detenidamente lo que dice JCB antes de dar la murga...en vez de cucaracha pareces cigarra...


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> La burbuja del madmaximo burbumori se desinfla por momentos.
> 
> Hasta JCB, héroe de Bertok y compañía, se ha rendido a la evidencia y habla de buenas perspectivas económicas en España para 2016.
> 
> Están acabados como profetas.



Mis héroes son mi escopeta y mis 2 perros.

Cucaracha canalla, serás el primero en decir que tu no fuiste.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no me hagáis caso...soy un trollaco gratuito...ya se que futuro nos espera...morir lentamente y con dolor...espero, llegado el momento tener suficiente valor para morir dignamente...tensa espera...de momento intento sobrevivir...no teno ganas de conocer mi futuro, por eso no le digo nada a Estrellero...:



Dureme, que le tengo cariño.o


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2016)

******* dijo:


> Esta es para enmarcar y tenerla colgada en mi dormitorio, es más lista que los ratones coloraos...
> 
> *"7.Whether or not oil storage fills up, oil prices are likely to remain very low, as the result of rising supply, barely rising demand, and no one willing to take steps to try to fix the problem. Everyone seems to think that someone else (Saudi Arabia?) can or should fix the problem. In fact, the problem is too large for Saudi Arabia to fix. The United States could in theory fix the current oil supply problem by taxing its own oil production at a confiscatory tax rate, but this seems exceedingly unlikely. Closing existing oil production before it is forced to close would guarantee future dependency on oil imports. A more likely approach would be to tax imported oil, to keep the amount imported down to a manageable level. This approach would likely cause the ire of oil exporters."*
> 
> _"Sea o no que el almacenamiento de petróleo se agote, los precios del crudo van a permanecer muy bajos probablemente, a causa de la creciente oferta, el pobre aumento de la demanda, y nadie con la intención de tomar medidas para intentar solventar este problema. *Todos parecen pensar que alguien más (Arabia Saudi?) puede o debería solucionar este problema. De hecho el problema es demasiado grande incluso para Arabia Saudí.* Los USA teóricamente podrían solucionar el problema de exceso de oferta imponiendo una fiscalidad sobre su propia producción de carácter confiscatorio, pero esto parece sobradamente improbable. Reducir la producción presente antes de que se vean forzados a ello podría ser garantía de una futura dependencia de la importación de crudo. Un solución mas probable sería aumentar la fiscalidad de las importaciones, para mantener las cantidades importadas por debajo de los niveles soportables. Esta solución probablemente desencadenaría la ira de los exportadores de crudo."_




Oro, plata etc ... están manipulados salvajemente y lo mismo han hecho en el pasado los hedge funds usanos. Ahora se debe haber decidido que hay que manipularlo hacia abajo y se esperan más beneficios que sacrificios para la nación. Tiene mucho que ver con Putin y menos que lo que nos quieren hacer creer sobre que los árabes quieren joder al fracking.

Es un tema de geopolítica, una golfada más de Bobama.

Los árabes por motu propio no se meten en semejante déficit y empobrecimiento para su país. Tienen que hacer caso a Bobama para que les proteja de Irán.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 14:40 ----------

Que hará el cucaracha olisqueando en un hilo como este que no le pega nada?.

Y qué hará escuchando a Barba?.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dureme, que le tengo cariño.o



Gracias, lo mismo digo...


----------



## vettonio (11 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dureme, que le tengo cariño.o



Compórtense que están en horario infantil.

Que corra el aire.


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2016)

Viene de otro hilo...




Proteus dijo:


> El comercio entre a Europa y América del Norte está, literalmente, parando
> 
> Historic First: North Atlantic EMPTY of Cargo Ships in-transit - ALL anchored along coasts; none moving
> 
> ...




En el colapso, un evento era la interrupción del suministro de bienes... Los cálculos de reservas están pronosticados en interrupciones eventuales donde la gente no va a ir como zombis al super a llevarselo todo... En reestablecer el suministro, pueden pasar muy facilmente un par de semanas (y si todo va bien)...


----------



## El Promotor (13 Ene 2016)

Ya va urgiendo la dimisión de Bertok y de su camarilla de bufones del apocalipsis usano.

Están acabados como profetas. Menudos farsantes. 

*Apocalipsis laboral en USA: seis gráficos de la envidiable salud del empleo en el país gobernado por Obama*

*1. VELOCIDAD DE CRUCERO*

En apenas dos años EEUU ha creado 5,8 millones de puestos de trabajo nuevos, su mejor racha desde 1998. A este ritmo, en menos de un año y medio acabaría con todo el desempleo en España. Ni siquiera durante la burbuja de los años dos mil la economía estadounidense generó tantos puestos de trabajo. Entre 2006 y 2005 el país creó casi 4,6 millones de empleos, 1,2 millones menos que en la actualidad.







Este ritmo de creación de puestos de trabajo lleva a la economía estadounidense a cerrar el año 2015 con casi 5 millones de puestos de trabajo más de los que tenía antes de la crisis.







La buena evolución del mercado laboral ha permitido rebajar la tasa de paro en el país hasta el 5%, un nivel que no se había visto en casi ocho años. De este modo, la tasa de paro cae a la mitad del nivel máximo de la crisis, cuando llegó a alcanzar el 10%. De este modo, el país ha alcanzado el nivel de desempleo que tradicionalmente se ha considerado como la tasa natural de paro, que se sitúa en el entorno de ese 5%.

*2. LOS SALARIOS CRECEN UN 2,5%*

Este es uno de los puntos más importantes de la evolución del mercado laboral en EEUU. Es tan importante que se genere nuevo empleo como que sea de calidad. Después de muchos esfuerzos, el país por fin puede presumir de tener inflación de salarios: el sueldo por hora avanza a ritmos del 2,5% interanual.







Una vez que un país alcanza su tasa natural de desempleo, la teoría económica dice que sólo caerá más sí hay una situación de aumento de la inflación. Si la mayor parte de las personas que ya quieren trabajar tienen empleo, las empresas que necesiten contratar se verán obligadas, en muchos casos, a ficharlos de otras compañías, lo que subirá los precios y recalienta la economía.

No se puede decir que EEUU esté en esta situación, principalmente porque la tasa de población activa es todavía baja, lo que refleja que hay muchas personas en edad de trabajar que no están buscando empleo, pero que podrían hacerlo si ven que la situación mejora. En cualquier caso, la subida de salarios en el país es el mejor indicador de que se está generando empleo de calidad.
*
3. LOS MÁS DESFAVORECIDOS SE REENGANCHAN*

El mercado laboral está recuperado cuando reengancha a las personas que llevaban mucho tiempo sin encontrar trabajo. En Estados Unidos, el número de parados de larga duración está bajando con fuerza. En 2010, casi uno de cada dos parados llevaba más de 27 semanas en paro (un 46%), cinco años después, esta proporción ha caído hasta la mitad: sólo un cuarto de los desempleados son de larga duración.







La otra lectura de este mismo gráfico es: el número de parados de larga duración se ha reducido más rápido que los parados de corto plazo. En abril de 2010 llegó a haber 6,8 millones de parados de larga duración, hoy hay menos de 2,1 millones.

Conviene recordar que una parte del desempleo de corto plazo es estructural: se trata de personas que salen de un empleo y buscan otro. Esta rotación genera un cierto número de personas que siempre está en paro.

*4. SECTORES PRODUCTIVOS*

La recuperación del empleo en EEUU se está asentando sobre sectores competitivos y con futuro. La fórmula del ladrillo ha dejado paso a los empleos más cualificados, apoyados en la nueva industria de nuevas tecnologías que se está desarrollando en el país. Grandes firmas como Apple o Microsoft, conviven ahora con nuevos gigantes como Facebook o Twitter, dando empleo a personas con una alta cualificación. Esto ha hecho que se disparen los trabajos en los sectores profesionales.







También se ha disparado el número de empleados en los sectores más sociales, como es la sanidad y la educación. Es el reflejo de cómo Estados Unidos está invirtiendo en su futuro y en aumentar la cohesión interna.
*
5. DESCIENDEN LOS ‘DESANIMADOS’*

Así es como se conocen a las personas que estando en edad de trabajar, no quieren buscar empleo. La tasa de actividad (población activa sobre el total de personas en edad de trabajar) cayó en 2015 a su nivel más bajo desde 1977 en el 62,4%. Esta situación se observa en muchos otros países desarrollados, lo que muestra un cierto cambio estructural en sus mercados laborales, sin embargo, no deja de ser preocupante, no deja de ser una fuerza laboral que está inactiva.







Si el motivo de este desánimo es que el mercado laboral no seduce a una parte de los ciudadanos es un problema, si es porque los estudiantes prolongan su periodo de formación, no lo es tanto. En cualquier caso, en los últimos meses se ha frenado la caída y ha subido en dos décimas. Es un pequeño cambio, pero que genera optimismo.

:XX:


----------



## bubbler (13 Ene 2016)

Viene de otro hilo



M. Priede dijo:


> Si alguno considera que de lo que aquí se habla no es Economía, que lo explique. Es Economía de principio a fin.
> 
> Digo esto porque a LaRouche se le irá la olla alguna vez, por ejemplo cuando quiere lanzar un programa de colonización del espacio, lo cual no rebate sus grandes conocimientos financieros. Del mismo modo que nadie puede negar la valía de Santiago Niño Becerra en materia económica porque sea creyente en la astrología. (Si juzgáramos a los científicos por las cosas que dicen al margen de la materia que dominan, no se salvaría ni uno).
> 
> ...



*Una vez que empieza, en el proceso de rescate interno, como lo ha entendido Londres, el ritmo de aceleración del desplome es inevitable.*







Los foreros indicadores (llamados troles o termotroles), están muy activos, rellenando como nunca posts... En un momento dado, el foro se silenciará de estos termotroles, lo que a su vez indicará que el tsunami ya estará afectando de lleno a sus vidas; ahora lo ven llegar, se asustan y creen que rellenando posts van a evitar el trágico desenlace...







Pechopalomos, charos, visilleras, feminazis, huelebragas... En fin, también algún burbujero se llevará por delante, aunque yo estoy dispuesto a asumir ese coste a cambio de esa limpia, al igual que para ser libre, lo pago con mi vida si alguien me la quita en uso de esa misma libertad...

Esto es un no parar:



estasi dijo:


> China sí importa y desencadenará la próxima 'Gran Recesión' económica - elEconomista.es
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 19:05 ----------
> 
> ...





tuxedo dijo:


> Dicen que es cosa de la OPEP, pero me comentan que es cosa de Wall Street
> 
> Oil could crash to $10 a barrel, warn investment bank bears - Telegraph
> 
> ...





Baubens dijo:


> han invertido en coinbase, han invertido en blockchain, que pretenden crear su sistema monetario interno rollo ethernet paralelo descentralizado cada banco uno de otro?
> 
> https://goo.gl/dkneut





Baubens dijo:


> lo puedes comprobar si sigues el link y y que como te dije hace tiempo- ya es federalreserve.gov, , una instancia gubernamental y no privada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Refugiados, bomba NKH, oro, guerras, líneas logísticas parándose...


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2016)

Breve y buen audio de Centeneitor.

Le gusta la tecnología y el DAX

No piensen en pánico bursátil

---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 20:12 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Ya va urgiendo la dimisión de Bertok y de su camarilla de bufones del apocalipsis usano.
> 
> Están acabados como profetas. Menudos farsantes.
> 
> ...



Oye, tontolapolla de los cojones, no me hagas buscar otra vez la mierda de empleos que están aniquilando a la clase media usana.

Vete a tu tumba, capullo.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2016)

Société Générale: "La Bolsa americana puede caer un 75%"

*Société Générale: "La Bolsa americana puede caer un 75%"*

Los analistas del banco francés *avisan de una "carnicería" en los mercados y del riesgo de otra "recesión global"*.

El mal comienzo de año en los mercados está dando más visibilidad a los "estrategas" más pesimistas de los bancos de inversión.

Después de que Andrew Roberts, de RBS, recomendara la semana pasada "vender casi todo", excepto los bonos soberanos más seguros; ha salido a la palestra Albert Edwards, de Société Générale, advirtiendo de la "carnicería" que se avecina en los mercados.

Según Edwards, *el índice S&P 500 de la Bolsa estadounidense puede caer un 75% desde sus máximos recientes de 2.100 puntos, bajando a los 550 puntos*. Esto implicaría situarse por debajo del nivel de marzo de 2009, después del colapso de Lehman Brothers y la crisis financiera. Ahora mismo, el S&P 500 ronda los 1.890 puntos, tras caer en las últimas semanas de manera significativa.

Según Edwards, que ayer envió una nota a sus clientes con estas negras previsiones, "la carnicería que se avecina es un resultado indirecto del fracaso de la expansión cuantitativa (QE, o compra de activos en los mercados) de la Fed. No ha logrado impulsar el crecimiento de Estados Unidos, pero ha inflado los precios de los activos en el mundo hasta la estratosfera".

*A su juicio, esta "ilusión" de riqueza creada en los mercados está ahora desvaneciéndose ante las tensiones en mercados emergentes, las divisas y las materias primas. "China está ahora en una mejor posición para transmitir un shock deflacionista masivo a los países occidentales. Creo que los eventos a los que estamos asistiendo nos van a llevar otra vez a una recesión global"*.

El analista de Société indica que "si se confirma la caída del S&P hasta 550 puntos, esto sería una catástrofe para la economía por el efecto riqueza y todo el trabajo del QE de la Fed se habrá convertido en polvo. Por eso, creo que la Fed tendrá que luchar contra el próximo mercado a la baja con todas sus armas disponibles, incluyendo tipos de interés negativos además de más QE".

Según Edwards, "muchos creen que una caída del 75% es imposible. Pero esa misma gente decía algo similar antes de la crisis financiera global de 2008. Ellos, incluyendo la Fed, no supieron predecir la vulnerabilidad de la economía estadounidense y su caída en una profunda recesión hasta que Lehman quebró en septiembre de 2008".

Son varios años los que este estratega del banco francés lleva vaticinando un desplome, lo que hace que algunos inversores presten menos atención a sus advertencias. "Me doy cuenta que mucha gente piensa que estoy diciendo tonterías y estoy acostumbrado a ello. Pero la realidad saldrá a la luz en la próxima recesión, que podría estar ahora muy cercana"


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Ene 2016)

Veinte mapas sobre la distribución de la población en España

50% de la población española en rojo, 50% en azul







Hay más mapas en el enlace.



Fueraparte:


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2016)

Dará que hablar...
[YOUTUBE]kszLwBaC4Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Ene 2016)

La vivienda más comprada en 2015 cuesta entre 50.000 y 100.000 euros | Vivienda | EL PAÍS

Dentro de poco tiempo, millones de hipotecados no se creerán que puedan deber al banco cientos de miles de euros, mientras viviendas como las suyas terminan costando un 70% menos que en el pico de la burbuja.

Las bajadas, las de verdad, no han llegado todavía.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (17 Ene 2016)

​


Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> La vivienda más comprada en 2015 cuesta entre 50.000 y 100.000 euros | Vivienda | EL PAÍS
> 
> Dentro de poco tiempo, millones de hipotecados no se creerán que puedan deber al banco cientos de miles de euros, mientras viviendas como las suyas terminan costando un 70% menos que en el pico de la burbuja.
> 
> Las bajadas, las de verdad, no han llegado todavía.



Ya falta menos compañero.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Ene 2016)

Qué muerto está el hilo, ¿no?

Parece que hubiera llegado ya el apocalipsis ese del que tanto hablan y nadie hubiera sobrevivido.


----------



## bertok (21 Ene 2016)

Estoy adecentando el búnker, cucaracha pringosa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy adecentando el búnker, cucaracha pringosa.



Lo mismo +10 caracteres hormigonados.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy adecentando el búnker, cucaracha pringosa.



Falta iba haciendo.

Como está muy atareado entro, le dejo esto y me voy...

*NEP 2016: el petróleo barato impulsará el PIB de España al 3,5%*

*Apocalypse Now: la producción de vehículos en España sube un 13%, con más de 2,7 millones de unidades

Apocalypse Now (II): la facturación del sector servicios acelera su crecimiento al 5,2% y encadena 27 meses de ascensos

El récord de exportaciones permite reducir el déficit comercial*

Por si desea comentarlo.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (21 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Falta iba haciendo.
> 
> Como está muy atareado entro, le dejo esto y me voy...
> 
> ...



A ver si esta vez tengo más suerte y su ilustrísima tiene a bien leerlo, por si desea comentarlo 

España, el país más desigual de la OCDE y 14 veces más que Grecia


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Ene 2016)

Arriba el hilo...


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2016)

Rajao se larga. El Frente Popular de Izquierdas que pronostiqué en el verano va a ser una realidad.

Ese ha sido el tapón que ha impedido a la bolsa española reaccionar al alza y sumirse a la baja.

Ahora ya es una realidad y vienen al menos 2 años de extorsión a la griega por parte del capital asesino de centroeuropa.

No os voy a decir qué tenéis que hacer pero al menos yo me activo en MODE WAR.

Cuidado.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (23 Ene 2016)

Llamar de izquierdas a un frente encabezado por el PSOE, me parece una licencia literaria. Por cierto, Rajoy no se larga. Simplemente ha puesto la pelota sobre el tejado de Pedro y Pablo. Iglesias ya ha dejado claro que el balón es suyo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Ene 2016)

me he comprao unos visillitos, para impedir entrar el solete en mi covacha....


----------



## felino66 (23 Ene 2016)

Esto creo que debe ir aquí.....










Este libro es una de las pocas obras que se interesan por los turbulentos años que mediaron entre el milagro español y una crisis sin fondo que condujo, en el decenio de 2030, al colapso —uno más— en un país de la periferia europea. Constituye un clarificador relato de los cuatro procesos principales que están en el origen de ese colapso: una crisis social agudísima, el asentamiento de prácticas dictatoriales, las consecuencias indelebles del cambio climático y el encarecimiento incontenible de las materias primas energéticas. E ilustra a la perfección la insolidaridad de quienes, recién iniciado el siglo XXI, prefirieron ignorar la corrosión terminal del capitalismo y dejaron dramáticamente en el olvido los derechos de las generaciones futuras.


Historia de España, 2014-2033. Crónica de un colapso - Los libros de la Catarata

.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (23 Ene 2016)

Bertok, se te ve campechano en la portada del libro que recomienda felino. :


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2016)

Despistado2 (versión2.0) dijo:


> Un libro entretenido y sugerente. Traduce Carlos Taibo, al que sigo desde hace bastantes años porque me interesa lo que cuenta. Si a alguien le interesa este libro puedo postearlo.



Yes, ¿link?


----------



## sirpask (24 Ene 2016)

¿Por casualidad no sabrá nadie lo que mas se vende o se compra en las tiendas de segunda mano? Estaría bien saber estas estadísticas... para ver que es lo mas "liquido" actualmente.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2016)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una vez ha metido el cambio climático en el modelo, y el encarecimiento (economía de la escasez) ha perdido toda posibilidad de ser creíble.
> Disfruten del sufrimiento que les aportará esta obra equivocada.
> La vida pasa por inviernos que conducen a bellas primaveras.. Y dos cosas quedarán claras: No hay escasez, no estamos en una economía de la escasez... Y NO HAY CAMBIO CLIMÀTICO; todo es parte de un proceso natural de evolución.
> 
> ...



Que se jodan muchos de ellos. El verdadero problema de este país está en lo mas profundo de la sociedad.

La casta asesina y criminal no es mas que su reflejo.

Van a pagar cara su traicion. Unos mas que otros.


----------



## pir (24 Ene 2016)

Tengo un contacto que me está informando de lo que viene. A su vez a él le informan otros, por lo visto gente de altos vuelos.

Me comenta que mucho ojo con la pasta que se tiene en el banco, que pueden venir mordidas.

¿Qué opináis de este tema, habrá quitas bancarias para los ahorradores en España, incluso para los pequeños ahorradores?


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (24 Ene 2016)

Las mordidas a los ahorros pueden llegar, pero creo que todavía tardarán. Al menos yo no lo intuyo como algo inminente. Antes se tiene que deteriorar mucho más el patio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ene 2016)

Despistado2 (versión2.0) dijo:


> Un libro entretenido y sugerente. Traduce Carlos Taibo, al que sigo desde hace bastantes años porque me interesa lo que cuenta. Si a alguien le interesa este libro puedo postearlo.



Canarias lander de Alemania, pues no es mal futuro, a ver como se quitan de encima a los caciques.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (24 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Canarias lander de Alemania, pues no es mal futuro, a ver como se quitan de encima a los caciques.



Una isla no me parece el lugar más seguro, por mucho que sea tomada de facto por alemanes.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2016)

Algunos ya estamos en WAR MODE.

Las potenciales quitas todavía tardaran unos años. Queda mucho donde apretar y la población está a verlas venir gastando lo que no tiene.


----------



## pir (24 Ene 2016)

Por tener alguna referencia. ¿Ha habido quitas bancarias a los ahorradores griegos de todo tipo (pequeños y menos pequeños) que tienen su pasta en Grecia?


----------



## felino66 (24 Ene 2016)

pir dijo:


> Por tener alguna referencia. ¿Ha habido quitas bancarias a los ahorradores griegos de todo tipo (pequeños y menos pequeños) que tienen su pasta en Grecia?





Me da que cada país tiene y tendrá su forma particular de quitas según sus circunstancias.

En grecia no sé, pero en chipre si hubo quita a los ahorros, en polonia se confiscaron los fondos de pensiones privados al 100 %, y en irlanda se duplicaron los intereses de las hipotecas de los bancos quebrados...... corralito`s 2,0 mode on 


.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ene 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Una isla no me parece el lugar más seguro, por mucho que sea tomada de facto por alemanes.



Aun tengo esperanza, cuando falle el sistema electrico que es lo primero que falla, habrá una estampida para salir de ella.

Si me quedo quieto igual hay suerte.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 13:04 ----------




pir dijo:


> Por tener alguna referencia. ¿Ha habido quitas bancarias a los ahorradores griegos de todo tipo (pequeños y menos pequeños) que tienen su pasta en Grecia?



En Grecia hay corral de manera perpetua hasta que decidan que tienen que salir del Euro y entonces se aplicarán las quitas.

Un corral es para hacer una quita.


----------



## felino66 (24 Ene 2016)

Parece que lo de grecia, de momento lo van preparando.........

*
Greeks Told To Declare Cash "Under The Mattress", Jewelry And Precious Stones
*

Cuando el día de hoy leemos un informe en el griego Enikonomia, según el cual los contribuyentes griega se vio obligado a declarar todo el efectivo "debajo del colchón" (inclusive en el interior) o cajas que contienen más de 15.000 euros, así como joyas y piedras preciosas (incluyendo oro) por valor de más de 30.000 euros, a partir de 2016, hemos asumido que esto tiene que haber algo de principios de abril tontos broma o un error.


Greeks Told To Declare Cash "Under The Mattress", Jewelry And Precious Stones | Zero Hedge

.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ene 2016)

¿ Hasta el 2033 ?...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Hasta el 2033 ?...



Y lo que haga falta, hay que aguantar hombre.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ene 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y lo que haga falta, hay que aguantar hombre.



¿ aguantar ? ¿ hasta la muerte ? ¿ pero llegara antes la III WW/Mad Max o es todo un rollo peliculero ?...8:


----------



## andyy (24 Ene 2016)

pir dijo:


> Por tener alguna referencia. ¿Ha habido quitas bancarias a los ahorradores griegos de todo tipo (pequeños y menos pequeños) que tienen su pasta en Grecia?



Por supuesto que la hubo, determinadas letras o bonos o pagarés emitidos por el gobierno griego, con una concreta fecha de emisión y características, que escondidos entre el resto de la deuda adquirieron grandes bancos pero también pequeños ahorradores sufrió una quita importante, no recuerdo cuanto pero no fue un 20 ni un 30%, fue mucho más.
El número de afectados aunque no fue masivo si fue importante, supongo que lo hicieron como experimento, por otra parte los medios de comunicación callados como p.tas,,,,,, yo solo recuerdo haber leído un articulillo tratando el tema de una pareja de jubilados griegos bastante humilde que perdió sus ahorros porque los tenían casualmente en esos bonos públicos.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2016)

Black Man, no sufro. La misión sana las cicatrices del camino.

Aunque no sea lo más cómodo, ahora toca estar en WAR MODE.

El peligro crece y recorre el arco Mediterráneo en dirección oeste.

Basta con ver la carnicería de miseria real que dejó en Chipre y Grecia para saber que van en serio. Un par de años y los tendremos tomando los pasos fronterizos del norte de los Pirineos. En ese momento ya será tarde para la mayoría cuando tenga que dar vuelta a las cartas.

Las deudas marcaran la diferencia.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ aguantar ? ¿ hasta la muerte ? ¿ pero llegara antes la III WW/Mad Max o es todo un rollo peliculero ?...8:



Obviamente no es más que un rollo peliculero producto de las enfermizas mentes de mi querido Bertok y su banda de burbumoris agoreros.

Si vieran menos películas apocalípticas y salieran más a la calle para que les diera un poco el fresquito les iría mucho mejor. Sobre todo a nivel de salud mental. También les servía para socializarse y comprobar que existe todo un mundo de posibilidades más allá de sus pantallas de ordenador. 

En fin. Por mi parte trataré de seguir ayudándoles a que vean la vida desde otras perspectivas que no sean la desesperanza y la apatía. 

Y, aunque la mayoría sean irrecuperables y estén de frenopático, algún alma descarriada conseguiremos salvar.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Obviamente no es más que un rollo peliculero producto de las enfermizas mentes de mi querido Bertok y su banda de burbumoris agoreros.
> 
> Si vieran menos películas apocalípticas y salieran más a la calle para que les diera un poco el fresquito les iría mucho mejor. Sobre todo a nivel de salud mental. También les servía para socializarse y comprobar que existe todo un mundo de posibilidades más allá de sus pantallas de ordenador.
> 
> ...









---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 22:53 ----------

*Imprescindible.

El segundo bloque de la mafia eléctrica trincona es muy bueno
*
¿Habemus Gobierno?


----------



## delmua (25 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> ...
> Aunque no sea lo más cómodo, ahora toca estar en WAR MODE.
> 
> El peligro crece y recorre el arco Mediterráneo en dirección oeste.
> ...



Y cómo es el modo WAR MODE? ¿Cómo se hace?


----------



## luca (25 Ene 2016)

No curro gratis.


----------



## Lemmy-Forever (25 Ene 2016)

Yo por si acaso mañana saco 500 euritos del banco, que van a estar más seguros debajo del colchón que en ningún otro sitio

Que alguien postee el libro de Joker (creo que es seudónimo)


----------



## El Promotor (27 Ene 2016)

Mientras ustedes juegan al "War Mode" ese...

*El Banco de España: la economía mantiene el dinamismo del consumo y la tónica positiva del empleo*

Nada como empezar el día con un poco de alegría.

Ánimo, campeones.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Mientras ustedes juegan al "War Mode" ese...
> 
> *El Banco de España: la economía mantiene el dinamismo del consumo y la tónica positiva del empleo*
> 
> ...



Y eso que estamos sin gobierno. Empiezo a pensar que es mucho mejor seguir así.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Ene 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Y eso que estamos sin gobierno. Empiezo a pensar que es mucho mejor seguir así.



La fortaleza de la NEP es tal que da igual que haya o no gobierno.

Impresionante.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> La fortaleza de la NEP es tal que da igual que haya o no gobierno.
> 
> Impresionante.



Tu desverguenza acojona hasta al miedo.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Ene 2016)

No, no es maldad...simplemente es así de inepto.

Lo que vulgarmente se suele denominar del "genero bobo"...un cruce entre animosa y flanders...


----------



## aac (27 Ene 2016)

Yo ya duermo sobre carlillos de a doce, suficientes como para aguantar el mad max


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2016)

Tremendo

UE anuncia manipulación de mercados de bonos españoles para empeorar la crisis española y el paro - Rankia

*UE anuncia manipulación de mercados de bonos españoles para empeorar la crisis española y el paro*

Ya se que que los españoles ya leen El País, pero no se me puede escapar el anuncio de que desde la UE hundirán a España de nuevo en la crisis. Parece que hay que escoger mejor a los amigos.

La noticia dice:

La Comisión Europea reclamará un doloroso ajuste fiscal adicional al próximo Gobierno - Bruselas advierte de que el “riesgo político” en España crea desconfianza

Pero en realidad debería decir:

La Comisión Europea hará un intervencionismo estatal que le dolerá al ciudadano español al emporar la crisis para sabotear al próximo gobierno - UE advierte "con la ayuda de nuestros esbirros políticos españoles vamos a enriquecer banqueros con bonos españoles".

En realidad, aunque para el español esto parezca algo nuevo, no lo es. Es la versión española de lo que le hicieron a Grecia hace poco. 

España se unió a la Unión Europea pensando que se unía a un club de amigos, olvidando todas las lecciones de historia donde veíamos a un europeo tratando de sacarle pasta al otro, tratando e aplastar a su vecino y vender sus muebles como si fuesen propios. Fue tal la rendición incondicional, que España cedió su moneda, la peseta, renunciando así a la posibilidad de tener política monetaria, por medio de ajustes de interés y tipo de cambio, de modo que cualquier banco español que pretenda ser banco central, en realidad es un mero ente que lleva estadísticas solamente.

*En Grecia tuvieron en 2015 la dicha de tener a Yanis Varufakis quien demostró al mundo las verdaderas pretensiones de la Unión Europea. Con lo que Varoufakis hizo, hubiese sido suficiente para hacer valer las profecías apocalípticas mediáticas de 2010, que anunciaban salida de Grecia del Euro. Pero en su lugar vimos que entre Julio y Agosto se vencía una tajada importante de bonos griegos, y lo mejor de todo, desenmascararon a los acreedores griegos:*

EFSF

FMI

BCE

Inversores privados







*¿Acaso no era que Grecia era un negocio ruinoso?* En ese caso, el BCE, el FMI, el EFSF, habrían puesto dinero en negocio ruinoso. Pero la ruina no es tal.

*El negocio de sumergir a un país en crisis
* 
¿Por qué querría la UE sumergir a España en crisis? 

* Deflación para aumentar rentabilidad:* Sabemos que la inflación disminuye la rentabilidad de los bonos, porque se come parte de la tasa de interés de los bonos. La deflación que trae desempleo, por el contrario, aumenta la tasa de los bonos.

* Prima de riesgo:* Dicen que la prima de riesgo sube cuando las agencias calificadoras, que emiten opiniones contratadas, dicen que hay riesgo. Curiosamente al ser opiniones contratadas, no apuntaron el riesgo de los bancos islandeses, ni tampoco de los créditos subprime. Para justificar las opiniones, había esbirros financieros manipulando los mercados financieros mientras lanzaban a la prensa la campaña mediática de la crisis. 

En el caso de Grecia, cuando la prensa apocalíptica hablaba de crisis de deuda, la agencia de inteligencia griega, EYP, identificó a los siguientes entes como los responsables de ataques especulativos sobre bonos griegos, que compraban cantidades masivas de bonos, y los vendían masivamente al final de la jornada:

Moore Capital 

Fidelity International 

Paulson & Co 

Brevan Howard

Miramos entonces el negocio de manipulación de mercado de bonos, al empujarle crisis a España. Se trata de aumentar la rentabilidad de los bonos de deuda artificialmente.

Rentabilidad de los bonos = Tasa nominal del bono + rentabilidad por deflación + rentabilidad por subida artificial de la prima de riesgo

La fórmula para subida artificial de prima de riesgo es:

* Campaña mediática:* España con crisis de deuda, alinear/contratar a los medios de comunicación para difundir mentiras.

* Medidas deflacionarias:* Obligar a España a tomar medidas para causar deflación (ya el FMI se lo hizo a Argentina, Somalia y Venezuela, y es uno de los acreedores griegos).

* Ataques especulativos:* Uso de esbirros financieros para manipular precios.

*¿Un club de amigos?
* 
Realmente no veo que Europa esté conformada por un club de amigos. Con amigos así, ¿para qué enemigos? *En realidad la UE es el sueño de Hitler hecho realidad, sin disparar una sola bala, la unificación de Europa*. Es una unificación forzada de grupos étnicos dispares, y donde unos no guardan lealtad a los otros. Así ha sido históricamente, pero han olvidado la historia, y así los hijos españoles padecen las consecuencias de lo que sus padres hicieron.

Miramos incidentes como los ataques terroristas y vemos:

EUA tiene como aliados a Arabia Saudita y la OTAN (EUA -> OTAN/Arabia Saudita)

Arabia Saudita apoyo inicialmente al Estado Islámico (Arabia Saudita -> EI)

Uno de los países de la OTAN es Turquía (OTAN -> Turquía)

Turquía estaría comprando el petróleo al Estado Islámico y así ayuda a financiar operaciones (Arabia Saudita -> EI)

El Estado Islámico ataca a Francia (EI -> Francia)

Al juntar la cadena, vemos algo muy preocupante:
EUA -> OTAN/Arabia Saudita -> EI -> Francia

*¿Quién se beneficia con los ataques a Francia? La industria armamentista, y como el gobierno deberá endeudarse para pagar, los bancos se benefician. los bancos parecen beneficiarse con esquemas de crisis*. 

Lo preocupante de la cadena descrita es que apunta a todos los del club de amigos que se miran involucrados. Podríamos también citar otros episodios, como el 11M, donde los que eran amigos durante el derrocamiento de Gadafi y en la guerra en Siria, se portaron como enemigos de los españoles. 

Tengo la impresión de que los amigos del club de amigos no respeta a los españoles, algo que recuerda el histórico desprecio que Hitler sentía hacia Franco, no por ser dictador, sino por ser español. Tengo la impresión de que alguien piensa que África llega hasta los Pirineos. Es claro que la UE no gobierna para favorecer a los ciudadanos, sino a los banqueros, como sucedió en tiempos de Menem en Argentina.

Con amigos así, ¿para qué enemigos? Me recuerda la sabia máxima del videojuego Starcraft: "tus únicos aliados, son enemigos". Starcraft es un juego que enseña la verdadera naturaleza de la geopolítica y la guerra. No hay buenos y malos, todos son malos, pero juegas del lado de uno de los muchos malos en el juego.

*¿Austeridad reduce deuda?
* 
Al menos te consolaría saber que la austeridad reduce la deuda, porque si imponen austeridad para reducir deuda, debe ser porque es la solución contra la deuda. Con las reformas y austeridad del FMI se forzó a Somalia en los 1980, a Venezuela en los 1980 y a Argentina en los 1990 a volverse anoréxicos, "estados pequeños" y el resultado fue:

* Venezuela* tuvo que pedir dinero al Banco Mundial para combatir la desnutrición infantil. La salida de la anorexia fue exitosa con el chavismo, que aunque no viven bien, viven mejor que en la era de anorexia estatal.
Argentina tuvo a la iglesia católica denunciando las muertes de niños pequeños por desnutrición, y la deuda de Argentina en vez de disminuir, aumentó, de acuerdo con lo que nos cuenta Domingo Cavallo en su blog. La salida de la anorexia fue exitosa con el kirchnerismo, que aunque no viven bien, viven mejor que en la era de anorexia estatal.

* Somalia* nunca salió de la anorexia económica del FMI. Entes de las reformas era un país con una economía vibrante.
Domingo Cavallo nos cuenta lo que pasó con la deuda argentina con la austeridad (Evolución de la Deuda desde la gestión de Menem hasta el final de la gestión de Kirchner). Resumiendo lo que dice Domingo Cavallo:

1989 deuda pública: $92.400 millones (63.700 registrados y 28.700 por registrar)
1996 deuda pública: $91.700 millones
1999 deuda pública: $111.800 millones. Aumenta el costo de los intereses al doble respecto de 1996.

Los números hablan por sí mismos. Podrás anunciar a tus hijos en España: "Mira hijo, la crisis que viviste, el hambre que pasaste, fue para enriquecer a unos banqueros que siendo ricos, querían ser más ricos". El hambre y pobreza en la niñez fue lo que creó a un Hugo Chávez. Creo que los banqueros tienen ganas de crear más alrededor del mundo.


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2016)

[youtube]NU7D-hbsJKk[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (28 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Tu desverguenza acojona hasta al miedo.





******* dijo:


> No, no es maldad...simplemente es así de inepto.
> 
> Lo que vulgarmente se suele denominar del "genero bobo"...un cruce entre animosa y flanders...



Les deseo de todo corazón un buen día a ambos...

*Urgente: El paro baja en 678.200 personas en los últimos 12 meses y registra su mayor caída histórica *

Intenten llevarlo lo mejor posible. 

Ánimo, campeones.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Ene 2016)

Lo dicho...pena...y asco...


----------



## El Promotor (29 Ene 2016)

******* dijo:


> Lo dicho...pena...y asco...



Tras la EPA de ayer, hoy es el turno del PIB.

Ánimo, campeón.

*Urgente: El PIB creció un 3,2% en 2015, su mayor alza desde 2007*













:XX:


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (29 Ene 2016)

Y así de paso publicito un poco la revista 15-15-15, por si aca.
El Foro de Davos se prepara para el colapso: el «Informe global de riesgos» 2016
Cualquier año hacen un corta-pega del Informe Lugano y arreando.

Y lo que colgaría el promotor (o similares) si pasaran de la categoría de protozoos.
Marga Mediavilla: Tiempo de descomponedores | Última llamada (Manifiesto)


----------



## bubbler (29 Ene 2016)

Jeremias_Johnson dijo:


> Y así de paso publicito un poco la revista 15-15-15, por si aca.
> El Foro de Davos se prepara para el colapso: el «Informe global de riesgos» 2016
> Cualquier año hacen un corta-pega del Informe Lugano y arreando.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Jeremias_Johnson, esto es para imprimirlo y dar de bofetadas a los inconscientes... Se ve que hemos pasado del Cuadrante power-flower al cuadrante War-Mode de bertok (página 3 del informe).

Me lo leeré e intentaré sacar mis conclusiones...

Pongo un comentario digno de este hilo, que viene del enlace expuesto por Jeremias:

http://www.15-15-15.org/webzine/2016/01/29/el-foro-de-davos-se-prepara-para-el-colapso-el-informe-global-de-riesgos-2016/#comment-3462


Carlos dijo:


> En el centro de todo, ¿y como no?, la desconfianza, el miedo y prevención ante ese gran peligro (para el poderoso): el semejante (que no igual), el vulgo, esa masa incontrolable, voluble y caprichosa que de tanto en tanto tiende a reclamar ser tratados como humanos y no como recursos, fuerza de trabajo o consumidores.
> 
> En el fondo les remuerde la conciencia (si acaso les queda algo) al saber que todas sus tropelias, sus genocidios silentes o en diferido, todas sus acciones en busca del diablo/dinero, les van a retornar en mayor o menor grado. Empiezan a sentir ese mismo miedo que han sembrado tantas veces.
> Solo el colapso nos traerá la verdadera justicia e igualdad entre los moradores de este mundo, mujeres, hombres, animales, plantas…
> Salut y resiliencia (pero de la nuestra)


----------



## Lemmy-Forever (29 Ene 2016)

Los datos que importan son los del paro de la semana que viene

Esos datos son responsabilidad *EXCLUSIVAMENTE *del PP, por cierto


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2016)

bubbler dijo:


> Muchas gracias Jeremias_Johnson, esto es para imprimirlo y dar de bofetadas a los inconscientes... Se ve que hemos pasado del Cuadrante power-flower al cuadrante War-Mode de bertok (página 3 del informe).
> 
> Me lo leeré e intentaré sacar mis conclusiones...



Llegué a la conclusión de que para unos se salven, otros tienen que ser el picadillo de la máquina asesina que consume el capital.

Aportamos un minúsculo granito de arena y quién quiso - pudo - supo mejorar su situación lo habrá hecho.


----------



## Raider (30 Ene 2016)

Bertok, por favor, pregunte lo siguiente en otro hilo.



> > ¿Que piensas del Bitcoin? ; tener los Merkels en una cuenta de ese Bitcoin serviría para proteger los ahorros.
> >
> > Aclaro que no se nada del Bitcoin.



La respuesta fue:



> El bitcoin fluctúa demasiado. ¿Y si pierde un 40% de valor?



Me gustaría saber tu opinión; aunque pienso que si los Merkels se convirtieran en Francos Suizos también tendrían esa fluctuación de las divisas, etc.

Bueno, gracias por todo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2016)

2016, un año catastrófico: 'véndalo todo' - Bolsamanía.com

véndanmelo todo a mi...que estos se hunde...::


Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es


A por los 10.000...


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2016)

Raider dijo:


> Bertok, por favor, pregunte lo siguiente en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos años me ofrece más confianza la modena fiat que el bitcoin, que todavía es muy minoritario.

Ni me lo planteo por el momento.


----------



## Raider (30 Ene 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Estos años me ofrece más confianza la modena fiat que el bitcoin, que todavía es muy minoritario.
> 
> Ni me lo planteo por el momento.



Pues muy mal lo pones, había pensado si estaría bien diversificar un "X %" de Merkels en el Bitcoin; por tener otro refugio.

Parece que solo nos queda Bancolchon , el oro (el que pueda) y llevarlo a Suiza (el que pueda).


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (30 Ene 2016)

Raider dijo:


> Pues muy mal lo pones, había pensado si estaría bien diversificar un "X %" de Merkels en el Bitcoin; por tener otro refugio.
> 
> Parece que solo nos queda Bancolchon , el oro (el que pueda) y llevarlo a Suiza (el que pueda).



Y quizá tardando poco los ladrillos, pero desde luego no a precios actuales, que siguen siendo disparatados. :: ::


----------



## El Promotor (1 Feb 2016)

Mucha "last call" y mucho "war mode" pero esto va pa´rriba...

*Colapso inminente: el PMI manufacturero sube a 55,4 en enero y los pedidos en la industria marcan máximos desde 2007*

Para mi que no se enteran.

Un saludo, mi querido asustaviejas.


----------



## bertok (1 Feb 2016)

Judas, tu si que no te enteras.

Cucaracha vendida


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2016)

Habrá que verla.

[youtube]aH66dngiW0Y[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (3 Feb 2016)

[youtube]UiVSsAosSEA[/youtube]

Los panzer de la oligarquía europea entrarán en tromba contra las políticas de izquierdas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]UiVSsAosSEA[/youtube]
> 
> Los panzer de la oligarquía europea entrarán en tromba contra las políticas de izquierdas.



Vaya risas me he pegado con el video. Bufff, cuando hablan del PP de Valencia ...:XX::XX::XX: lagrimones.


----------



## El Promotor (4 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Judas, tu si que no te enteras.
> 
> Cucaracha vendida



Pero que mal genio tiene, mi querido asustaviejas.

No se enfade. Venga, le dejo esto y me voy...

*Apocalipsis 2016 y 2017: Bruselas mejora la previsión de crecimiento y de creación de empleo de España*

Nos vemos por otros hilos y tal.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2016)

Vaya un sinverguenzas esta hecho cuando estamos ya en la primera etapa de la caída de indicadores.

Tu karma te pasara factura, bicho


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2016)

.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Feb 2016)

Que harás cucaracha el día en que Drogui te retire su "easing"...donde te cobijarás, sabandija...

Sin tu San drogui de la nep, no eres nada...polvo y paja en el viento.


Supongo que un día desaparecerás del foro sin dejar rastro...como si nunca hubieses existido.

Sigue celebrando que el euribor se va a negativo...mientras el quinientos eurismo campa a sus anchas por la demografía española...gañan...


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (8 Feb 2016)

******* dijo:


> Que harás cucaracha el día en que Drogui te retire su "easing"...donde te cobijarás, sabandija...
> 
> Sin tu San drogui de la nep, no eres nada...polvo y paja en el viento.
> 
> ...



Intente calmar esos nervios, mi querido amigo.

Por cierto, no se si ha visto el dato del índice de producción industrial (IPI) publicado hoy...

*Se abren las puertas del infierno: la industria española encadena dos años con alzas de actividad y empleo*

El índice de producción industrial (IPI) aumentó el 3,2 % en 2015 debido al crecimiento de la producción de los bienes de equipo y de los bienes de consumo duradero, y suma así dos años consecutivos de ascensos, según avanzó hoy el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2016)

Camaradas, preparen el cuerpo para otra ronda de devaluación salarial.


----------



## Janus (8 Feb 2016)

al final aciertas.


----------



## Soothsayer (8 Feb 2016)

Promotor, aprovecha tu tiempo y tu vida que solo tienes "una" y no la malgastes haciendo el payaso.

bertok, tu crees que veremos recortes este año gobierne quien gobierne? dicen que harian falta recortar este año 20 mil millones para lograr el objetivo de déficit.... ¿Tu crees que se atreveran? ya tan solo con que recorten la mitad, osea 10 mil seria una burrada.... y de que partidas crees que recortaran si es que lo hacen?


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2016)

Soothsayer dijo:


> Promotor, aprovecha tu tiempo y tu vida que solo tienes "una" y no la malgastes haciendo el payaso.
> 
> bertok, tu crees que veremos recortes este año gobierne quien gobierne? dicen que harian falta recortar este año 20 mil millones para lograr el objetivo de déficit.... ¿Tu crees que se atreveran? ya tan solo con que recorten la mitad, osea 10 mil seria una burrada.... y de que partidas crees que recortaran si es que lo hacen?



Van a recortar a saco pero no veo que lleguen a los 20.000 millones porque no les va a dar tiempo.

Recortes con menos crecimiento ..... no se llega al déficit objetivo de ninguna de las maneras.

Viene otra ronda a tope: sanidad, más tasas.

Yo veo una situación mucho peor en España que en 2012.


----------



## Soothsayer (8 Feb 2016)

Hasta finales de 2019 tenemos toda una legislatura por delante, el objetivo de deficit para 2020 es del 0, si este año supongamos recortan 12 mil millones por poner una cifra, cuanto mas hay que recortar en los próximos años? osea en 2017, 2018, 2019? el monto total de esos recortes a cuanto asciende si sumamos todos los años hasta 2019?

Desde luego a Pablo Iglesias le vendria mejor no gobernar y esperar a que los otros se desgasten....


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Van a recortar a saco pero no veo que lleguen a los 20.000 millones porque no les va a dar tiempo.
> 
> Recortes con menos crecimiento ..... no se llega al déficit objetivo de ninguna de las maneras.
> 
> ...



Cuando empiece a haber desabastecimiento de productos básicos de forma generalizada, tanto las deudas como los recortes de 10.000 o 20.000 millones nos van a parecer nimiedades...


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2016)

Estoy aguantando como un perro sin ver La gran apuesta hasta que la puedan bajar a 1080p.

Ni el puto trailer me he permitdo ver.

Y me está costando aguantar viendo el festival que tenemos en los mercados a diario.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (10 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy aguantando como un perro sin ver La gran apuesta hasta que la puedan bajar a 1080p.
> 
> Ni el puto trailer me he permitdo ver.
> 
> Y me está costando aguantar viendo el festival que tenemos en los mercados a diario.



Brother, no me jodas. Vaya al cine a verla, y dejese de tonterías. Ya tendrás tiempo de revisionarla en dvd con tu zacatecas, o como se diga.


----------



## bertok (10 Feb 2016)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Brother, no me jodas. Vaya al cine a verla, y dejese de tonterías. Ya tendrás tiempo de revisionarla en dvd con tu zacatecas, o como se diga.



Aguanto y el día que lo vea, me meto del tirón

La gran apuesta
Margin Call
Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers (es mi favorita)

Y salgo con la recortada a la calle ::::::::


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (12 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Aguanto y el día que lo vea, me meto del tirón
> 
> La gran apuesta
> Margin Call
> ...



La de los últimos días no me la vi. Me la apunto. 

Y ya avisaras cuando la veas. Saludos.


----------



## Akita (12 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Y salgo con la recortada a la calle ::::::::



Sí, como todos los años.

A mí ya se me han caducado las latas de atún esperando a los zombies por las calles y a Mel Gibson traficando con gasolina por la M30.


----------



## vettonio (12 Feb 2016)

Este año pienso duplicar la superficie cultivada en el huerto.


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2016)

Akita dijo:


> Sí, como todos los años.
> 
> A mí ya se me han caducado las latas de atún esperando a los zombies por las calles y a Mel Gibson traficando con gasolina por la M30.



Al menos podemos ir al contenedor de la basura a tirar los latunes que nos han caducado.

Te anticipo que el video es durillo

[youtube]5k_szst_OBg[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2016)

Necesitamos a más tíos así, beligerantes con el latrocinio del capital nepotista, en Europa

Yanis Varoufakis: El capitalismo devorará la democracia... a menos que alcemos la voz | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## El Promotor (13 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Necesitamos a más tíos así, beligerantes con el latrocinio del capital nepotista, en Europa
> 
> Yanis Varoufakis: El capitalismo devorará la democracia... a menos que alcemos la voz | TED Talk | TED.com



¿Varoufakis?

Este tipo es el que montó el corralito, votó SI a las reformas y recortes de Tsipras aunque dijo que iba a hacer lo contrario y luego dio la espantada...














¿No es así, mi querido asustaviejas?


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2016)

Estas boqueando ahogado entre tanta corrupción.

Puta cucaracha, entrega el nick y vete a confesarte, maldito bicharraco que no tienes ni corazón.


----------



## El Promotor (13 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Estas boqueando ahogado entre tanta corrupción.
> 
> Puta cucaracha, entrega el nick y vete a confesarte, maldito bicharraco que no tienes ni corazón.



No se ponga nervioso, mi querido y estimado amigo.

Le refresco la memoria aunque sucedió no hace mucho.

Este tipo era el que decía NO...

*6 puntos claves para votar NO: Enorme, claro, directo Varoufakis as usual*

... pero luego votaba Si.

*Varoufakis: “Why I Voted ‘YES’ Tonight”*


----------



## Janus (13 Feb 2016)

rainy days, the new beacon is Iglesias


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2016)

[youtube]Bgefgf2LtIM[/youtube]


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Necesitamos a más tíos así, beligerantes con el latrocinio del capital nepotista, en Europa
> 
> Yanis Varoufakis: El capitalismo devorará la democracia... a menos que alcemos la voz | TED Talk | TED.com



Gracias, intereinteresante.


----------



## Peneliano (14 Feb 2016)

Nouvel An à Cologne: 55 des 58 agresseurs n'étaient pas des réfugiés

---------- Post added 14-feb-2016 at 01:02 ----------

Este enlace pone algo que no sale en los principales medios de comunicación , por ello aunque no se si tiene demasiado que ver con la temática principal del hilo , es un mero ejemplo del uso de los mismos como generadores de tendencias de opinión . Suerte ahí fuera y no bajen la guardia.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2016 at 01:14 ----------

Y no puede pasarseme dar las gracias al forero Bertok , por sus innumerables aportaciones tanto en este como en otros hilos. Algunos empezamos a darnos cuenta de donde estamos y hacia donde nos dirigen. Sl2


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2016)

Cada cuál que entienda


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Cada cuál que entienda



Bien bien con un poco de suerte es la semana que viene, promotor le están esperan en hilo de la Argentina del Sr.Macri desde hace días y usted perdiendo el tiempo aquí.

A ver si se digna en aparecer que le van a cuestionar el rendimiento laboral.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Feb 2016)

La NEP es clasista...el insecto no se mete en temas de pobres...


----------



## electrón (16 Feb 2016)

está en Irlanda y 750K tienen la culpa, a tocateja por supuesto.

Bunker: Viaje al interior de un búnker nuclear de la Guerra Fría (a la venta por 750.000 euros). Fotogalerías de Tecnología

Claro que también puedes pedir una chipoteca a 100 años y encerrarte en el y a ver como narices cobran :fiufiu:


Edito: ya he visto todas loas fotos, está cojonudo, el PC se podría cambiar por un laptop molón :Baile:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Feb 2016)

Hola gente

Acabo de ver en la sexta que la guardia civil a detenido o lo que sea al hombre que llevaba esta cuenta de Youtube:

<iframe width="520" height="293" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/y-p8tcyF0EM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Lo intentaron vincular como terrorista por haber alguien que los traducía al árabe.

Esto se acelera, de repente les a dado por enchironar a cualquier cosa que les suponga un problema, para mi que la quiebra de Deusche Bank está muy cerca.


----------



## electrón (17 Feb 2016)

+10

Suscrito al canal y a descargarse todos los video antes de que lo chapen :fiufiu:, y yo que pensaba que Terrazocultor era lo mas ::


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Acabo de ver en la sexta que la guardia civil a detenido o lo que sea al hombre que llevaba esta cuenta de Youtube:
> 
> ...



Ahí va la hostia, eso es oro puro.


----------



## sirpask (18 Feb 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Acabo de ver en la sexta que la guardia civil a detenido o lo que sea al hombre que llevaba esta cuenta de Youtube:
> 
> ...



Joder, ese tio deberia estar dando clase en una universidad o en el ejercito.
Increible. El mundo es una cloaca.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Feb 2016)

Compras en el extranjero: Un callejón sin salida para las compras fuera de la UE | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2016)

Tenemos nueva musa en el hilo para que nos guíe por este camino de penúmbras.

Nos espera al final del camino

[youtube]XyJDlHjllrU[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2016)




----------



## FoSz2 (19 Feb 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Acabo de ver en la sexta que la guardia civil a detenido o lo que sea al hombre que llevaba esta cuenta de Youtube:
> 
> ...



¿Pero lo han detenido por el canal este?
No puede ser, es bastante estúpido detener a alguien por ese canal y dejar el canal abierto. 

Aunque yo ya me lo creo to


----------



## El Promotor (23 Feb 2016)

¿Cómo va el inminente colapso, el apocalipsis y toda esa murga del "last call"?

Manténganos informados, mi querido Bertok, para que no bajemos la guardia y tal. 

Nuestras vidas y nuestro futuro están en sus manos.


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el inminente colapso, el apocalipsis y toda esa murga del "last call"?
> 
> Manténganos informados, mi querido Bertok, para que no bajemos la guardia y tal.
> 
> Nuestras vidas y nuestro futuro están en sus manos.



A ti te llegó el holocausto apocalíptico el día que naciste.

Joder tío, que ladrillada llevas en la cabeza.

Cucaracha rastrera.


----------



## Akita (23 Feb 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el inminente colapso, el apocalipsis y toda esa murga del "last call"?
> 
> Manténganos informados, mi querido Bertok, para que no bajemos la guardia y tal.
> 
> Nuestras vidas y nuestro futuro están en sus manos.



Yo tengo una app instalada en el movil con un sistema de alarma que me avisa en cuanto hay un post nuevo en este hilo que incluya las palabras/conceptos _"guerra", "colapso", "default", "holocausto nuclear" y "apocalipsis zombie"_; de ese modo estoy siempre a menos de quince minutos de algún lugar con agua potable, latas de atún, dinamos y antibióticos caseros.

Tuve que quitar de la app algunos conceptos más generales como _"Mad Max"_ o _"vamos a morir todos mañana!!!"_ porque no ganaba para taxis. Cuatro veces diarias yéndome a la carrera con el sombrero de aluminio al búnker. Tras cuatro años avisando del inminente colapso mis familiares ya ni me toman en serio, los muy borregazos ::.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Feb 2016)

Akita dijo:


> Yo tengo una app instalada en el movil con un sistema de alarma que me avisa en cuanto hay un post nuevo en este hilo que incluya las palabras/conceptos _"guerra", "colapso", "default", "holocausto nuclear" y "apocalipsis zombie"_; de ese modo estoy siempre a menos de quince minutos de algún lugar con agua potable, latas de atún, dinamos y antibióticos caseros.
> 
> Tuve que quitar de la app algunos conceptos más generales como _"Mad Max"_ o _"vamos a morir todos mañana!!!"_ porque no ganaba para taxis. Cuatro veces diarias yéndome a la carrera con el sombrero de aluminio al búnker. Tras cuatro años avisando del inminente colapso mis familiares ya ni me toman en serio, los muy borregazos ::.



¿Taxis? despilfarrador, todo el mundo sabe que uno no sale nunca de casa sin su mochila 24 Horas.

Vuelva a poner se APP borre las todas las palabras guía y ponga "quiebra Deusche bank" y no corra a casa en la misma APP le informará cual es el cajero automatico más cercano.


----------



## El Promotor (23 Feb 2016)

Akita dijo:


> Yo tengo una app instalada en el movil con un sistema de alarma que me avisa en cuanto hay un post nuevo en este hilo que incluya las palabras/conceptos _"guerra", "colapso", "default", "holocausto nuclear" y "apocalipsis zombie"_; de ese modo estoy siempre a menos de quince minutos de algún lugar con agua potable, latas de atún, dinamos y antibióticos caseros.
> 
> Tuve que quitar de la app algunos conceptos más generales como _"Mad Max"_ o _"vamos a morir todos mañana!!!"_ porque no ganaba para taxis. Cuatro veces diarias yéndome a la carrera con el sombrero de aluminio al búnker. Tras cuatro años avisando del inminente colapso mis familiares ya ni me toman en serio, los muy borregazos ::.



Le entiendo, Mr. Akita.

Cuatro años llevo a base de ansiolíticos, pensando que cada día podía ser el último de nuestra civilización tal y como la conocemos. Despertándome todas las noches a causa de las pesadillas que me provoca este hilo, empapado en sudor y con lágrimas en los ojos.

Estoy agotado, física y mentalmente, de morir cienes y cienes de veces para nada.


----------



## kabyla (27 Feb 2016)

pongo por aqui este audio para que se entere el cmtor (aunque lo tengo en el ignore ¿para que escuchar sus tonterias?) RLC (2016-02-26) Gobiernos y medios ocultan la quiebra de España. Rivera ahorrará el chocolate del loro diputacional en Radio Libertad Constituyente - iVoox


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Winter is comming



El mortadelo llamando a la entrada del hilo cueva :8::8::8::8:, el fin está cerca.


----------



## vettonio (27 Feb 2016)

Amigo Bertok: veo que cierto coleóptero repugnante vuelve a hacerse ver por el hilo.






Nada como separarle de su hedionda obsesión para que quede desconcertado y como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2016)

vettonio dijo:


> Amigo Bertok: veo que cierto coleóptero repugnante vuelve a hacerse ver por el hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene que haber de todo, él cumple su misión.

Si lo aplastas y fundes sus órganos en una papilla gelatinosa y sangrienta, tampoco ganas nada.

Cuando llegue el momento, será puesto en ofrendan y acabarán con su sufrimiento.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Feb 2016)

Creo que voy a poner a la venta (aunque aquí en el Foro, mejor regalarlo y tal, como mandan los canones) mi refugio/cueva antinuclear...cuesta mucho mantenerlo y eso...total...8:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Creo que voy a poner a la venta (aunque aquí en el Foro, mejor regalarlo y tal, como mandan los canones) mi refugio/cueva antinuclear...cuesta mucho mantenerlo y eso...total...8:



Yo soy su mejor amigo o me puedo pasar por el, mandemé un privado con la transferencia de propiedad y en la medida de lo posible que tenga el IBI al día.

Gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Feb 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo soy su mejor amigo o me puedo pasar por el, mandemé un privado con la transferencia de propiedad y en la medida de lo posible que tenga el IBI al día.
> 
> Gracias.



Sale mu caro al año...creo que ni regalado lo podría endosar...tiene varias salas/estancias...sala latún. sala Mad Max, sala horo, sala plata,sala Guarribex, sala bitcoin, sala OIL, sala cienes y cienes de veces, sala grandes nevadas y terrisblesh inundaciones, sala cambiu climaticu, sala Atico/chortins...::


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sale mu caro al año...creo que ni regalado lo podría endosar...tiene varias salas/estancias...sala latún. sala Mad Max, sala horo, sala plata,sala Guarribex, sala bitcoin, sala OIL, sala cienes y cienes de veces, sala grandes nevadas y terrisblesh inundaciones, sala cambiu climaticu, sala Atico/chortins...::



Pero que bien montado está para burlarse de los apocalípticos, con sala Atico/chortins ya puede reirse.


----------



## gester (27 Feb 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente
> 
> Acabo de ver en la sexta que la guardia civil a detenido o lo que sea al hombre que llevaba esta cuenta de Youtube:
> 
> ...



Me dice que la página no está disponible .....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Feb 2016)

gester dijo:


> Me dice que la página no está disponible .....



Busque en Drak preeperss, probablemente la administración anuló el enlace para evitar problemas legales, nada que decir.

Guarde vidreos para un futuro por si acaso.


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2016)

[youtube]q5e9OqkWFqw[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

[youtube]9-ksLXXEsi4[/youtube]


----------



## pir (28 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]9-ksLXXEsi4[/youtube]



Hola Bertok.

Me han pasado información de que para septiembre estemos preparados en España porque la UE va a decir que ya basta de comprar deuda española. ¿Qué puedes comentar al respecto? ¿después de las vacaciones de verano o para inicios del otoño, la cosa se liará?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

pir dijo:


> Hola Bertok.
> 
> Me han pasado información de que para septiembre estemos preparados en España porque la UE va a decir que ya basta de comprar deuda española. ¿Qué puedes comentar al respecto? ¿después de las vacaciones de verano o para inicios del otoño, la cosa se liará?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que tengo en mente es que nos van a extorsionar a través de la prima de riesgo no comprando, o comprando menos, deuda española.

El próximo gobierno va a tener que volver a meter el hacha en los derechos de los ciudadanos.

La capacidad de reducción del estándar de vida de la población española es muy grande, enorme diría yo.

Lo que viene sin duda es mucha más miseria para la clase obrera y apreturas para la clase media. Se usará la ropa para varias temporadas, el cambio de móvil hacia uno más barato y cada 3 ó 4 años, las vacaciones low cost y dentro de españa, el coche que vaya durante 15-20 años, .....

El que esté con deudas va jodido y derecho a la ruina. Los cuatros desgraciados que dicen que la deuda es buena, van a entender la puta realidad.

Hamijo, si no tienes deuda, tienes trabajo bueno o malo, y tienes ahorro ....... continúa con tu vida y trata de disfrutarla.

Cada cual pagará sus pecados.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Feb 2016)

Estamos colocando mas de 8000 millones de media por semana...seguro en este primer trimestre el promexio es mas alto, tienen que aprovechar...saben lo que viene en menos de un año.

Pedro y Soraya, no en vano, acudieron a la reunion del Bilderberg.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

******* dijo:


> Estamos colocando mas de 8000 millones de media por semana...seguro en este primer trimestre el promexio es mas alto, tienen que aprovechar...saben lo que viene en menos de un año.
> 
> Pedro y Soraya, no en vano, acudieron a la reunion del Bilderberg.



Sanidad, Justicia, prestaciones sociales.

Con una mano pintan papeles de colores y con la otra les cedemos nuestra libertad.

Me parece absolutamente terrorífica la condena a la que destinan a 2/3 de la sociedad española.

Arcadia tiene numerus clausus y la suerte ya está echada. Se acerca el momento de levantar la jugada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Sanidad, Justicia, prestaciones sociales.
> 
> Con una mano pintan papeles de colores y con la otra les cedemos nuestra libertad.
> 
> ...



Que bien traído lo de Arcadia.







En el paraíso la muerte también te sigue, ó "Solo estas comprando ser el último en morir de hambre IMBÉCIL".


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Feb 2016)

Ojito a la campaña publicitaria del BSabadel: "...AQUEL TIEMPO EN EL QUE SE UTILIZABAN RECTANGULOS DE PAPEL..."
Preparando mentes...

La NIRP es inminente...al efectivo le doy de vida un año. Se ve que tienen prisa.

Maese, tu peor escenario puede hacerse realidad...yo cuento con el ya.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 16:35 ----------

El SEÑOR es mi pastor

Salmo de David.

1*El SEÑOR es mi pastor, 
nada me faltará. 
2*En lugares de verdes pastos me hace descansar; 
junto a aguas de reposo me conduce. 
3*El restaura mi alma; 
me guía por senderos de justicia 
por amor de su nombre. 
4*Aunque pase por el valle de sombra de muerte, 
no temeré mal alguno, porque tú estás conmigo; 
tu vara y tu cayado me infunden aliento. 
5*Tú preparas mesa delante de mí en presencia de mis enemigos; 
has ungido mi cabeza con aceite; 
mi copa está rebosando. 
6*Ciertamente el bien y la misericordia me seguirán todos los días de mi vida,
y en la casa del SEÑOR moraré por largos días.


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2016)

El país va viento en popa al acantilado. Hasta las ratas como promotrollaco se la van a chpar a los cachones del fondo del pedrusco.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

Janus dijo:


> El país va viento en popa al acantilado. Hasta las ratas como promotrollaco se la van a chpar a los cachones del fondo del pedrusco.



Janus, el turning point ya quedó a atrás.

Sólo queda ver las consecuencias del desastre.







---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 16:47 ----------




******* dijo:


> Ojito a la campaña publicitaria del BSabadel: "...AQUEL TIEMPO EN EL QUE SE UTILIZABAN RECTANGULOS DE PAPEL..."
> Preparando mentes...
> 
> La NIRP es inminente...al efectivo le doy de vida un año. Se ve que tienen prisa.
> ...



Camarada, mi worst case scenario está guardado en el fondo del arcón maldito.

Esperemos que no lo tenga que sacar porque sería el fin.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Feb 2016)

posibilidades de corralito de aqui a julio de 2017??


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

Archimandrita dijo:


> posibilidades de corralito de aqui a julio de 2017??



El corralito siendo grave no es el mayor problema.

La bicha se llama corralón.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> El corralito siendo grave no es el mayor problema.
> 
> La bicha se llama corralón.



iluminame compañero, ¿qué es eso del corralón?


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

Archimandrita dijo:


> iluminame compañero, ¿qué es eso del corralón?



Camarada, tenga una tila al alcance y póngase los pañales XXL. Después ya podrá leer esto con tranquilidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

» El







Renta per cápita en Argentina, Uruguay, Chile, Brasil, Paraguay y Bolivia en 1999-2009 y estim. en 2014 (fuente:FT).

Le pedí al blogger argentino, autor del Blog sobre economía y finanzas Bullspread.com si nos podía explicar la convulsa época del “corralito”, devaluación y posterior depresión económica en Argentina en el año 2001. Se ha escrito mucho des del extranjero sin conocer a fondo que peso y por este motivo le pedí a Bullspread que nos relatará lo que ocurrió. Un pequeño inciso, en este escrito el peso argentino se describe con el símbolo $ y el dólar USA como USD. Este es su escrito:

“Marc me pide que les hable de lo ocurrido en el coralito y corralón bancario que afectó a la Argentina de finales de 2001 y principios de 2002, debido a que esta semana, con motivo del pago de la última cuota del BODEN 2012 Argentina, se considera, erróneamente, que terminaremos de pagar el corralón. Erróneamente ya que aún queda una última cuota del BODEN 2013 y porque parte del BODEN 2012 fue deuda contraída por el actual gobierno en el año 2006. Por otra parte, este pago se hace con reservas del Banco Central de Argentina. Consecuentemente, el Tesoro se endeuda con el BCRA para pagar esta deuda.

Cabe recalcar que el procedimiento descrito no es un recurso nuevo en Argentina, ya que a finales del año 1989 el gobierno del Dr. Menem realizó un canje compulsivo con los depósitos mayores al millón de australes, entregando a cambio una serie de bonos llamados Bonex.

Plan Bonex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Volviendo al tema, lo primero que hay que preguntarse es cómo se llega a esto, qué fenómeno o fenómenos dan lugar al nacimiento del corralito y el corralón.

Tanto el “corralito bancario” como su mutación y última expresión, el “corralón”, fueron decisiones políticas y económicas producto del descalce de moneda que tuvo la Argentina como consecuencia de la convertibilidad que regía el país. Lo que ocurría era que la mayor parte de las personas y empresas tenían ingresos en pesos ($), pero, a su vez, ostentaban deudas en dólares estadounidenses (USD). Los bancos tenían la mayoría de sus depósitos en USD y deudas en USD, pero los deudores cobraban en $. Esto quería decir que, en el supuesto de que Argentina liberara el tipo de cambio, los deudores podrían no haber contado con los USD suficientes (al ser más caros) para pagar sus deudas. En consecuencia, os bancos no hubiesen podido devolver a sus depositantes sus USD. Tengamos en cuenta que es ese momento el peso argentino estaba fortalecido al tener una paridad de 1=1 con respecto al USD, lo cual no permitía al gobierno realizar una política monetaria más laxa en pos de ayudar a reactivar la economía, que se encontraba en recesión desde mediados del año 1998.

Debido a la sensación de riesgo que se comenzó a sentir por los problemas de pago que Argentina estaba teniendo, algunos depositantes comenzaron a retirar su dinero de los bancos. Con el tiempo, esto llegó a provocar una corrida bancaria que dejó a los bancos en una situación delicada. Para que tengamos una idea, los depósitos del sistema bancario argentino habían pasado de los USD 85.000 millones en diciembre de 2000 a USD 67.000 al momento de la implementación del corralito.

Es por situación que el gobierno argentino no tuvo otra opción que tratar de detener la salida de capitales, a fin de no tener que devaluar fuertemente la moneda. Se hizo lo primero, pero lamentablemente se actuó tarde, y finalmente no se pudo (o no se quiso) evitar lo segundo.

La noche del viernes 30 de noviembre de 2001 el gobierno del Dr. Fernando De la Rua prohibió la extracción de un monto mayor a los $250/USD250 semanales por persona depositado en las entidades bancarias del país. Para entender la gravedad del asunto, basta ver la cifra total de la extracciones realizadas en esa fecha: USD 1.500 millones!.

A esta prohibición se la llamo “corralito”, ya que si bien impedía retirar parte del dinero depositado en los bancos, no obstaba a que se utilizara la totalidad del que se tenía dentro del sistema bancario para realizar transacciones.

Particularmente, y ante la situación que se vivenciaba, la decisión nunca me pareció desacertada teniendo en consideración que los salarios medios rondaban los USD 800 mensuales y que la salida de capitales estaba vaciando las arcas del BCRA y desbalanceando a los bancos que tenían préstamos en USD a largo plazo, pero depósitos a corto plazo. El cálculo de USD 250 de retiro por semana era correcto, porque la mayoría de los asalariados en blanco podía extraer la totalidad de su dinero en efectivo al cabo de un mes o, sino, utilizarlo mediante el sistema bancario. ¿Cuál era el problema entonces?. Que, políticamente hablando, la medida fue completamente equivocada para un país como la Argentina, acostumbrado a manejarse en efectivo y con un gobierno que ya venía debilitado.

Sin embargo, esto no fue lo peor. La situación Argentina se agravó el 20 de diciembre de 2001, cuando el Dr. De La Rua renunció a su cargo debido a las revueltas sociales causadas por el “corralito” y demás cuestiones de índole netamente política que no resulta trascendente desarrollar en esta oportunidad. Como resultado, la presidencia interina fue asumida por el Presidente del Senado, el Ing. Ramón Puerta, debido a que el Vicepresidente de la Nación, el Dr. Carlos Álvarez, había renunciado a su cargo hacía ya más de un año.

Frente a ese panorama, el Ing. Puerta convocó a Asamblea Legislativa para elegir nuevo Presidente de la República hasta tanto se celebraran las nuevas elecciones.

De esta manera, el 23 de diciembre de 2001 resultó electo quien se encontrara desempeñando el cargo de Gobernador de la Provincia de San Luis, el Dr. Adolfo Rodríguez Saa. Este, ante un Congreso de la Nación repleto, anunció el default de la deuda externa Argentina. Un hecho nefasto…

*Sin embargo, eso no fue todo. 7 días después, el 30 de diciembre de 2001, el Dr. Rodríguez Saa presentó su renuncia, aduciendo problemas políticos internos. Ante esta situación, y por operatividad de la Ley de Acefalía, el 2 de enero de 2002 la Asamblea Legislativa decidió nombrar como Presidente Interino de la Republica Argentina al Dr. Eduardo Duhalde, quien a horas de haber asumido el cargo, anunció la pesificación de los depósitos bancarios en dólares, y revocó la ley de convertibilidad cambiaria (sancionada y promulgada durante una gestión que lo había encontrado a él como Vicepresidente de la Nación). Es justamente esta medida la que se dio en llamar “corralón”, siendo mucho mas abarcativa que la que fuera impuesta en su momento por el Dr. De la Rúa y, por ende, más destructiva, ya que los dólares “acorralados” en los bancos en cuentas a la vista, dejaban de ser dólares y se transformaban en pesos a $1.40 / 1 USD. En el caso de las deudas, las mismas fueron pesificadas a $1 = USD1., generando de esta manera, una transferencia fenomenal de riqueza de los acreedores a los deudores.
*
Asumido todo el descalabro financiero y con la economía recuperándose después de la fuerte devaluación ocasionada, el gobierno comenzó a desarmar gradualmente el corralito, utilizando algunos mecanismos y herramientas financieras. Tengamos en cuenta que después de acabada la convertibilidad, el tipo de cambio se disparó, llegando a cotizar $4/USD1, pero con una baja a $3/USD1 aproximadamente al poco tiempo.

El proceso del desarme del corralito no fue muy ordenado y es demasiado complejo para detallarlo. En un intento de síntesis, podríamos decir que:

1.- Los deudores comenzaron a pagar sus deudas en ($) pesos, ajustadas por un coeficiente de variación salarial (CVS) que aún al día de la fecha se encuentra vigente.

2.- Los acreedores, dependiendo de los montos de sus acreencias y de sus edades, comenzaron a recibir diferentes alternativas.

a.- Retiros parciales a un tipo de $1.40 mas un índice de Inflación, conocido como “índice de Estabilización de Referencia (CER)”. Esto benefició a aquellos que tenían depositados montos pequeños y que retiraban alrededor de $2 por cada USD1 depositado.

b.- Si los depositantes eran mayores de 75 años, estos podían hacer retiros mas frecuentes y luego, dependiendo del dinero que tenían, optar por un bono en USD a tres años (BODEN 2005).

c.- Los menores de 75 años y que tenían mas de USD 10.000 depositados podían optar por dos tipos de bonos, uno en $ ajustable por CER (BODEN 2007), u otros en USD a 10 años como el BODEN 2012 al principio, y el BODEN 2013 después.

d. – Asimismo, el dinero acorralado se podía utilizar para comprar autos y propiedades a un tipo de cambio ajustado. Esta era una opción viable para aquellos acreedores de grandes montos. El comprador utilizaba el dinero acorralado y el vendedor podía retirarlo en efectivo.

3. Los bancos fueron compensados con el BODEN 2012 por la “pacificación asimétrica” que se generaba al tener que cobrar las deudas a $1 + CVS y pagar depósitos $1.40 + CER

De la descripción que acabamos de hacer surge la existencia de cuatro bonos, tres de ellos en USD y uno en Pesos ($):

- El Boden 2005 fue por un monto de USD 885 millones y, como comentamos, era para personas mayores a 75 años. Tenia un plazo de tres años y tres meses, del 03/02/02 al 03/05/05. Pagaban LIBOR de 6 meses en tres cuotas anuales y consecutivas. Las dos primeras de 30% y la tercera del 40%

- El Boden 2007 era en ($) pesos por $3.500 millones. Eran a 5 años iniciando el 03/02/02. Pagaban una tasa del 2% mas CER. Era pagadero en 8 cuotas semestrales iguales y consecutivas del 12.5%.

- El Boden 2012 fue emitido el 03/08/2002 por un monto de USD 17.449.800.000. Solo 25% de los Boden 2012 fueron para ahorristas. El 45% compensaron a los bancos y 30% fue vendido a Venezuela en 2006.

Portfolio Personal

Tiempo después, en septiembre del 2002, se ajustó una nueva diferencia marginal con la emisión del Boden 2013 que fue entregado a quienes habían aceptado la pesificación antes de la aparición del Boden 2012. El Boden 2013 fue emitido el 30/10/2002 por un monto de USD 1.941.810.000

Portfolio Personal

El corralito finaliza oficialmente el 2 de diciembre de 2002, cuando se anunció la liberación de los depósitos retenidos por un monto aproximado de 21.000 millones de pesos. A finales de diciembre de 2006, la Corte Suprema de Justicia de la Nación Argentina, en un fallo sometido a su conocimiento, avaló la pesificación y reprogramación de los depósitos, ordenando la devolución de los fondos a razón de $ 1,40 por dólar depositado más la inflación minorista que hubo en el período, más una tasa de interés anual del 4%, sentando así jurisprudencia al respecto que beneficiaría a los ahorristas que aún tienen juicios pendientes. El resultado de esa cuenta arrojaba una cifra de $ 3,08 por dólar. Una cotización muy cercana a la vigente en ese momento.

*En resumidas cuentas, los grandes beneficiarios de esta medida conocida como “corralito” y, más tarde, como “corralón” fueron los deudores, quienes vieron en términos reales licuar sus deudas. Por su parte, los acreedores fueron compensados en su pérdida que, con el tiempo, no fue tan grande para aquellos que tenían montos pequeños. Los que más sufrieron fueron aquellos con acreencias superiores a los USD 30.000. Igualmente, no debemos olvidar que esto forma parte del riesgo y retorno asumido, ya que la tasa de los plazos fijos durante el año 2001 rondaba entre el 7 y el 9%. Sabemos que a mayor renta, mayor riesgo. Teniendo en cuenta que en ese momento el precio de un departamento de 1 ambiente en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires. rondaba los USD 35.000, con un retorno por alquiler del orden del 10% anual, la renta no compensaba el riesgo, aunque sí la liquidez.
*
En todo caso, el gran perdedor resultó ser el Estado Argentino, que se hizo cargo de deudas que no le correspondían.

En cuanto a la situación de España en la actualidad y la posibilidad de que se adopte una medida similar a lo que representó el corralito en nuestro país, no pareciera ser muy viable, considerando que no hay un descalce de moneda mientras España no se salga del Euro.”

Muchas gracias Bullspread.

Os adjunto un interesante artículo que nos enseña como la mejor protección de un argentino a la devaluación de 2001 era haber comprado oro, fue mucho mejor que no otros activos aunque la bolsa no fue un mal activo una vez ya devaluado, no antes.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

******* dijo:


> Ojito a la campaña publicitaria del BSabadel: "...AQUEL TIEMPO EN EL QUE SE UTILIZABAN RECTANGULOS DE PAPEL..."
> Preparando mentes...
> 
> La NIRP es inminente...al efectivo le doy de vida un año. Se ve que tienen prisa.
> ...



Acabo de ver La Gran Apuesta.

Definitivamente una película de culto, para mí es la mejor y más detallada explicación del timo financiero usano en la década de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

Ahora es mucho peor, dónde antes el papel malo lo realizaban los bancos, es ahora la Banca Central quién ha narcotizado y metido sobredosis de morfina a los mercados financieros de renta variable.

Todo el mundo sabe que tras el muro está el tsunami. Y el muro va a ceder por mucho que la FED siga tergiversando la situación financiera mundial.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y más que nunca sean fieles a sus ideales.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

Los primeros 90 segundos son suficientemente esclarecedores

[youtube]i_93gexR_qs[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Feb 2016)

El colapso de la capacidad productiva va a ser monstruoso...cuando llegue la hiperinflación 2/3 de l sociedad estará ya en la miseria...

... si esto es cierto tal y como lo pinta...solo hay un desenlace posible...

Comprad balas, y pólvora...


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

******* dijo:


> El colapso de la capacidad productiva va a ser monstruoso...cuando llegue la hiperinflación 2/3 de l sociedad estará ya en la miseria...
> 
> ... si esto es cierto tal y como lo pinta...solo hay un desenlace posible...
> 
> Comprad balas, y pólvora...



Tras una larga agonía, terminaremos en la Colombia o el México de los primeros 80s.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2016)

¿ Hiperinflación ?....:::::: ¿ en el 2050 ?...ya no lo vere....


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

[youtube]nEXF4bYjZbI[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (28 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Hiperinflación ?....:::::: ¿ en el 2050 ?...ya no lo vere....



¿Ha visto como se retroalimentan entre sí mi querido Bertok, B-raxton, Janus y compañía?

Me recuerdan a un grupo de abueletes hablando de sus fantasmas, obsesiones y achaques. 

A ver quien la suelta más grande.


----------



## MAS ALLA (28 Feb 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Los primeros 90 segundos son suficientemente esclarecedores
> 
> [youtube]i_93gexR_qs[/youtube]



Muy mala la traducción. En el minuto 2:30, habla de como las instituciones financieras te pueden "cheat/scam", y la traducción al español es que te pueden "escanear".


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2016)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Muy mala la traducciín. En el minuto 2:30, habla de como quienes trabajan en las finanzas te pueden "cheat/scam", y la traducción al español es que te pueden "escanear".



El que los necesite, que los ponga en inglés y para adelante.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 22:57 ----------

[youtube]039Zh9KBCqY[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (29 Feb 2016)




----------



## bubbler (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2016)

Canelita en rama.

[youtube]OU-2HRuXwzA[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (2 Mar 2016)

El Tribunal Supremo declara ilegal la regasificadora de El Musel

---------- Post added 02-mar-2016 at 00:50 ----------

Francia investiga a firma española que emplea a sudamericanos en el campo


----------



## El Promotor (2 Mar 2016)

*Parte de la debacle apocalíptica a 2 de marzo de 2016.*


-Empleo (segundo mejor mes de febrero desde 2008 en cuanto a afiliación a la Seguridad Social).

*La Seguridad Social gana 63.355 afiliados en febrero*


- Sector manufacturero (creciendo y creando empleo).

*El sector manufacturero español creó empleo en febrero al mayor ritmo en siete meses, según el índice PMI*


- Consumo (bien, gracias).

*Banco de España: el consumo mantiene "un elevado dinamismo" a comienzos de año*


- Sector turístico (batiendo un récord detrás de otro).

*El turismo en España sigue imparable: en enero crecen el 11,2% las llegadas*

*Los ingresos por turismo superan por primera vez los 50.000 M €*


- Venta de coches (de puta madre).

*Las ventas de coches suben un 12,6% en el mejor febrero desde 2008*


Etcétera.


Y ahora que vengan los Braxtton, los Janus, los defensores de la alegría y compañía con la murga de que el fin es inminente.

Bertok, dimisión. :XX:


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Mar 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> El Tribunal Supremo declara ilegal la regasificadora de El Musel



El tribunal supremo es ETA


----------



## Peneliano (2 Mar 2016)

Muy próximamente en sus pantallas : empresa ligada a las marquesinas , ERE a un 80 % de la plantilla , la cual asciende a mas de 300 empleados. Comprada por un grupo francés que monopoliza el sector , pagando una cifra irrisoria NO lo siguiente y haciendes cargo de la deuda. Es el patrón de la empresas patrias .. tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2016)

Hacía años que no escuchaba algo tan apocalíptico en medios de difusión

Y llegó la deflación

*Sin tapujos recomiendan a la gente que saquen el dinero de los bancos, que van a nacionalizar los depósitos, que transfieran el dinero fuera de las fronteras, que inviertan en oro y en mineras.*

Terrorífico a la vez que realista.

Merece mucho la pena invertir una hora en escucharlo.


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2016)

El presidente de color, disculpa que no recuerdo el nombre ahora mismo, no hace más que precarizar a la clase media usana con salarios de mierda (-0,1%).







---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 15:35 ----------

Al leerlo me he acordado del amigo B-raxton

Gross alerta: Los QEs y los tipos negativos han mutado en algo destructivo. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2016)

El PER real del SP500 debe ser escandaloso. Estamos ante uno de los mercados más caros y manipulados de los últimos 100 años.

No se dejen engañar, sólo quieren vuestro dinero.

El enmascaramiento generalizado de la bajada de los beneficios corporativos en EE.UU. como señal de mercado bajista - Rankia

*El enmascaramiento generalizado de la bajada de los beneficios corporativos en EE.UU. como señal de mercado bajista*

Hoy traigo una cuestión preocupante que pone en solfa nada menos que la credibilidad de todo Wall Street. Lo normal a lo largo de la historia, vamos, ya advertía de una problemática similar el gran Ben Graham en su obra maestra clásica El Inversor Inteligente.

*Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.
*
Y es que llevo dándole vueltas un buen tiempo a la credibilidad, o más bien a la ausencia de ella, de las cuentas que presentan las empresas cotizadas americanas, en particular las que aglutina el índice más importante del país, el S&P 500. Tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja desde que analicé una empresa en la que creo poco o nada y cuyas cuentas no me trago, como es Alibaba (BABA), ver enlace. Estoy francamente sorprendido de que una empresa con más trampas que una película de chinos no haya visto caer su cotización hasta ahora mucho más abajo, razón por la que mis cortos me lo hicieron pasar regular nada más. Si visitan el post del enlace anterior, comprobarán mi asombro al constatar que, en mi humilde opinión, la empresa ha realizado ingeniería contable para no decepcionar a los accionistas, para no tener que admitir que su ritmo de crecimiento no es eterno ni inmutable y que va a menos, o que incluso los beneficios empiezan a menguar (por no decir cosas más drásticas que me podrían buscar un lío en un momento dado).

*Para procurar fabricar la ilusión de que el crecimiento de los beneficios va a buen ritmo se está recurriendo a varias artimañas contables, entre ellas presentar cuentas non-GAAP en lugar de las GAAP, meter demasiados conceptos en las cuentas "adjusted", extraer conceptos extraordinarios de forma recurrente, poner aparte programas de compensación como si no detrayeran capital de la empresa y una pléyade adicional casi infinita de argucias contables que, sinceramente, creo que empiezan a entrar en el terreno de lo ilegal o al menos lo alegal*. 

Consultada esta cuestión con un amigo experto en estas lides la respuesta me dejó frío por las consecuencias que tendrá este asunto (de nuevo, esto ocurre de forma recurrente en la historia económica) en la credibilidad en el sistema capitalista: "No creo que se atrevan a sacar cuentas que no cumplan con los principios contables, hay muchos ojos mirando". El caso es que sí, hay millones de ojos mirando los informes y notas de prensa sobre las cuentas corporativas de las empresas cotizadas más señeras de los Estados Unidos de América. Y la inmensa mayoría de los analistas mainstream está tragando con esto, ya sea por desconocimiento, por exceso de trabajo, por poseer un estómago agradecido o por simple ineptitud ¿Cuántos anslistas están escrutando, analizando y realizando un auténtico análisis crítico sobre las cuentas? Yo diría que muy pocos están haciéndolo de verdad y muchos menos están dando la voz de alarma sobre una cuestión bastante preocupante y que podría ser el motor verdadero de la caída, o al menos un notable estancamiento, de la bolsa americana durante los últimos trimestres.
Y quien sabe si el motor de futuras caídas adicionales.

Para entender rápidamente de que va este críptico post que, como de costumbre, empieza a eternizarse pues el autor está faltito de magia literaria el pobrecito mío, les dejo con una sola imagen







En la imagen se observa como *el beneficio contable pro-forma o non-GAAP es prácticamente estable, mientras que los beneficios interpretados según los principios contables generalmente aceptados, de ahí viene el acrónimo de GAAP, Generally Accepted Accountability Principles, están decreciendo de forma alarmante, presentando un nivel similar al del año 2012*.

*En 2012 el S&P 500 cotizaba en el entorno de los 1.400 puntos. Hoy está muy cerca de los 2.000*.

Lo que se ha venido a llamar el GAAP gap no es sino la constatación de que las empresas cotizadas americanas están haciendo ingeniería contable para que los beneficios corporativos aparenten seguir por la senda del éxito. ¿Por qué? Pues puede haber muchas razones, desde el mero prestigio hasta la pasta gansa. Y si hablamos de pasta debemos siempre recordar que muchos esquemas de incentivos corporativos a ejecutivos se basan en compensaciones, ya sea en efectivo ya sea en acciones de la propia empresa, ligados a objetivos de beneficios. Así que, si un CEO o un CFO desea seguir cobrando un pastizal de una empresa que empieza a dar agotamientos en los beneficios, cuando no directamente clamorosas pérdidas, nada mejor que emitir una nota de prensa triunfante sobre la evolución de los beneficios contables, dejando para el final un pequeño y casi nunca leído apartado titulado non-GAAP reconciliation, donde a base de jugar con los EBITDAs, extraordinarios, planes de compensación de empleados (y directivos) y resultados pro-forma, se obra el milagro de los panes y los peces de dar los beneficios contables que se necesita dar.

*Nunca me cansaré de recordar que el beneficio es una opinión, pero el flujo de caja un hecho.
*
La primera vez que observé este tipo de maniobras contables fue con mi bautismo como analista con Abengoa en julio de 2014. Luego he ido encontrando esta pauta en varias empresas más del ibex-35, la última la he advertido en Sacyr (SYV), donde me parece un auténtico escandalazo que pasen a extraordinarios conceptos que probablemente se repetirán o perdurarán en el tiempo para decir, con toda la jeta posible, que están dando beneficios de 370 millones de euros mada menos.

*Y el caso de Chesapeake Energy (CHK) es aún más vergonzoso. Una compañía prácticamente quebrada que está siendo pumpeada en todos los foropillados de Estados Unidos, cuyas cuentas "ajusted" pintan un mundo color de rosa donde Barbie y Ken pasan unas vacaciones en la Granja de Pin y Pon montando a lomos de los Pequeño Ponies*. El gráfico reciente de CHK con su monumental rebote es calcado al que describió Abengoa en Noviembre de 2014 tras el primer aviso o al de Carbures cuando se reanudó su cotización a primeros de 2015. Con ambas empresas he sido altamente crítico en Rankia por como presentaban sus cuentas. Hoy ambas empresas cotizan como cotizan, una de ellas a duras penas y abocada a la quiebra.
Confieso que no esperaba encontrarme con esta práctica de una forma tan extendida y popular en pleno corazón capitalista del planeta a estas alturas de la historia, en pleno año 2016 y con todo lo que hemos vivido ya. Sin embargo, el escándalo ya está tomando proporciones difíciles de disimular. 

No se trata ya sólo de que en medios tradicionalmente críticos con el sistema afines a la filosofía Zero Hedge del vamos a morir cienes de veces venga recogido, lo que suele ser normal (ver enlace a artículo muy bueno en The Burning Platform), sino que ya tenemos artículos muy currados por parte de buenos analistas en Seeking Alpha e incluso en el Wall Street Journal y, ojo, ¡un aviso por parte de nada menos que el abuelo en su última carta a los accionistas de Berkshire Hathaway! [1]

_It has become common for managers to tell their owners to ignore certain expense items that are all too real. “Stock-based compensation” is the most egregious example. The very name says it all: “compensation.” If compensation isn’t an expense, what is it?

And, if real and recurring expenses don’t belong in the calculation of earnings, where in the world do they belong? Wall Street analysts often play their part in this charade, too, parroting the phony, compensation-ignoring “earnings” figures fed them by managements. Maybe the offending analysts don’t know any better. Or maybe they fear losing “access” to management. 

Or maybe they are cynical, telling themselves that since everyone else is playing the game, why shouldn’t they go along with it. Whatever their reasoning, these analysts are guilty of propagating misleading numbers that can deceive investors…. When CEOs or investment bankers tout pre-depreciation figures such as EBITDA as a valuation guide, watch their noses lengthen while they speak.
_ 
_Compensaciones que no cuentan, gastos extraordinarios que consumen capital pero no se asumen, conceptos extraordinarios que en realidad son recurrentes, beneficios proforma que se justifican de forma inverosímil a poco que se rasque, valoraciones fantasiosas de inventarios, discrepancias notables en el valor de las existencias, etc_. El caso es que la fiesta no decaiga, que hay mucho incentivo para el board en juego. Y no quiero meterme en el jardín de los programas de recompra de acciones justo cuando más caro cotizan a cargo de deuda contraída por la empresa a tipos muy bajos gracias a la coyuntura de represión financiera actual, pero da mucha grima, ver cita del artículo mencionado en The Burning Platform.

_Based on fake reported earnings per share, the profits of the S&P 500 mega-corporations were essentially flat between 2014 and 2015. Using real GAAP results, earnings per share plunged by 12.7%, the largest decline since the memorable year of 2008. Despite persistent inquiry it is virtually impossible for a Wall Street outsider to gain access to the actual GAAP net income numbers for all S&P 500 companies. With almost $500 billion of shares bought back in 2015, the true decline in earnings is closer to 15%.
The increasing desperation of corporate CEOs is clear, as accounting gimmicks and attempts to manipulate earnings in 2015 has resulted in the 2nd largest discrepancy between reported results and GAAP results in history, only surpassed in 2008. The gaping 25% fissure between fantasy and reality means the S&P 500 PE ratio is actually 21.2 and not the falsified 16.5 propagated by Wall Street and their CNBC mouthpieces. True S&P 500 earnings are the lowest since 2010. Corporate profits only decline at this rate in the midst of recessions.
_ 
*La comparación con 2008 me produjo escalofríos, pero mucho más cuando encontré en el artículo del WSJ por Justin Lahart que esto también se dio en 2001 y 2002, justo en plena explosión de la burbuja puntocom*.

_Indeed, outside of 2008, the only other times the GAAP gap was as wide as last year was in 2001 and 2002. That was back when companies wrote off billions of dollars worth of dot-com bubble-era investments.
_ 
Y me encanta como Mr Lahart apunta a los sectores que más caerán, no es ningún secreto, pero ahí están las razones y apunta a partidas contables concretas que están vaporizándose.

_Pro forma reporting again gained prominence in recent years. That was especially the case in tech and biotech as the latest boom got under way. Even in banking, firms in recent years have tried to ease their struggles with superlow interest rates by pointing investors to returns on tangible equity. That pro forma figure flatters returns by excluding from equity things like goodwill.
_ 

Hay que llevar a misa, a toda costa, los números "adjusted" y pasar de los otros como si no existieran. Pero existir, existen. *Y algún día de leve contracción financiera o pequeño susto en general se revelarán en todo su esplendor desvelando la verdad al desnudo y afectando de lleno a la cotización de TODO el mercado americano*.

*Conclusión
* 
*La inmensa mayoría de los analistas-lemmings no están avisando de que los beneficios contables obtenidos por las principales empresas cotizadas americanas no reflejan el deterioro que llevan sufriendo desde hace varios trimestres*, pues se están fiando de ajustes contables más que discutibles. Este fenómeno no es nuevo ni mucho menos y siempre suele pasar en los picos de los ciclos bursátiles. Cuando la cuestión sea evidente puede que sea demasiado tarde para reaccionar, y es que preveo que esta "moda" puede ser un signo más de que se aproxima una corrección bursátil en Estados Unidos, no sé aún si espoleada por causas macroeconómicas generales.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2016)

Como vemos la divergencia es espectacular.

Fuente: Here Is The Reason Why Stocks Just Had Their Best Month Since October 2011 | Zero Hedge

Pero en el mismo artículo de Zero Hedge, donde se comenta esto, se da la solución.

*¿Cómo sigue aguantando Wall Street con la sobrevaloración que lleva y con los beneficios que no compensan? ¿Cómo aguanta con datos macro más que dudosos como muestra el gráfico adjunto? ¿Cómo aguanta con la QE terminada hace tiempo? ¿Cómo aguanta con una subida de tipos en ciernes? ¿Exactamente a qué esperan? ¿En que confían?
* 
Pues por un factor importantísimo del que hemos hablado en otras etapas, y que el operador particular tiende a olvidar, cuando por sí mismo, es más que suficiente para mantener a una bolsa en pie, como ha hecho en muchas otras etapas anteriores. *¡¡¡¡Con las recompras de acciones propias de las compañías!!!* Vean este gráfico de Deutsche Bank, que lo aclara todo:








¡Ahí tienen la explicación del misterio!

*Nuevo récord histórico de recompras de acciones propias. Prácticamente 100.000 millones de dólares en un mes que entra directo en vena a la bolsa*. Bueno más o menos porque esto son anuncios, pero el mercado lo descuenta todo, y ese dinero entrará en breve. Y va a ser un soporte de Wall Street, muy muy importante, no lo menospreciemos, sería un error.

No obstante, bien es cierto, que aunque la economía mucho nos tenemos que no va tan bien como dicen, que por ejemplo en tecnología, la sobrevaloración, está muy lejos de los disparates a los que se llegó en 2000, este es otro factor positivo además de las recompras


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Mar 2016)

¿Durante cuanto tiempo se puede seguir haciendo trampas al solitario y que todo el mundo se las crea?.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Durante cuanto tiempo se puede seguir haciendo trampas al solitario y que todo el mundo se las crea?.



Están demostrando que el juguete es suyo y se lo follarán cuando ellos quieran.

Los mortales tan sólo debemos tener una economía familiar saneada, libre de deudas, buenos y sanos hábitos de consumo y depender del sistema lo menos que se pueda.

Son los wannabes los que se van a ver atrapados por el gran capital.

No me gustaría vivir ni un sólo segundo del martirio que han sufrido la década pasada y que van a volver a sufrir en el próximo colapso.


----------



## Raider (5 Mar 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Durante cuanto tiempo se puede seguir haciendo trampas al solitario y que todo el mundo se las crea?.



Hombre, la pregunta del Billón (un millón es poco) de euros o dolares.

Esa es la pregunta clave y para toda la Humanidad, por si fuera poca cosa.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2016)

Raider dijo:


> Hombre, la pregunta del Billón (un millón es poco) de euros o dolares.
> 
> Esa es la pregunta clave y para toda la Humanidad, por si fuera poca cosa.



Es clave para quién vive por y para el sistema.

El latigazo del capital les va a dejar fuera de juego.

Quítense las deudas, tengas ahorros, tengan un nivel de gasto asumible y continuen disfrutando de la vida evitando todo el contacto posible con el sistema.

Es la receta de oro.


----------



## JimJones (5 Mar 2016)

Horny Report 28 en mp3 (subido 04/03 a las 22:22:23) 36:19 - iVoox


----------



## Peneliano (5 Mar 2016)

El timing ya está ocurriendo día a día sólo basta con salir a a la calle y observar un poco a tu alrededor.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Mar 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Horny Report 28 en mp3 (subido 04/03 a las 22:22:23) 36:19 - iVoox



Ya me lo puso en el hilo de Siria pero que está bien, lo recomiendo, si la puñetera realidad es una porquería tomatelo con filosofía ROJA jajajajajaja.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 18:42 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> El timing ya está ocurriendo día a día sólo basta con salir a a la calle y observar un poco a tu alrededor.



Eso es lo más complicado, no basta con mirar hay que observar.

Ya me ha pasado varias veces, gente desesperada que no se corta en público llorando que los revientan en el trabajo.

En el garaje de reparaciones rápidas, un vehículo con 20-30 años en el elevador hidráulico, DESCUENTOS EN PIEZAS DE EMBRAGUE, nunca he visto esto, te invitan a café pero nunca nunca nunca a piezas de repuesto originales.

Estuve a punto de sufrir un colapso anafiláptico, ¡invitan a café en la cola de la ITV!, me tratan como a un cliente, no paro de mirar nervioso a todos lados esperando la colleja que me va a caer en cualquier momento, tiene que ser así porque tal y como me han estado tratando en los últimos 15 años (tratamiento-comportamiento de funcionario ministerial) es imposible que no me cayera una colleja en cualquier momento.

Mucha gente en el Alcampo pero todos en las ofertas de a 1 Euro.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2016)

hoy en día vivir mal, deber dinero y ser ignorante suele estar muy unido.

todavía como seres humanos podemos estar fuera del círculo de la exclavitud que genera la avaricia.


----------



## Peneliano (6 Mar 2016)

un poco de memoria en estos tiempos , creo su lectura es interesante 

REPO 105: Anatomía e implicaciones de un escándalo contable

---------- Post added 06-mar-2016 at 22:03 ----------

informe de la sec en usa , en su pagina 12

Internal documents at two of the rating agencies appear to reflect struggles to adapt to the increase in the volume and complexity of the deals.
o There are indications that ratings were issued notwithstanding that one or more issues raised during the analysis of the deal remained unresolved.7
o For example, in one exchange of internal communications between two analysts at one rating agency, the analysts were concerned about whether they should be rating a particular deal. One analyst expressed concern that her firm’s model did not capture “half” of the deal’s risk, but that "it could be structured by cows and we would rate it.”8
o Resource issues appear to have existed in other structured finance groups outside of the RMBS and CDO areas. For instance, at one rating agency, an analytical manager in the firm’s real estate group stated in one email that “[o]ur staffing issues, of course, make it difficult to deliver the value that justifies our fees”9 and in another email that “[t]ensions are high. Just too much work, not enough people, pressure from company, quite a bit of turnover and no coordination of the non-deal ‘stuff’ they want us and our staff to do.”10 Similarly, an email from an employee in the same firm’s asset backed securities group stated that “[w]e ran our staffing model assuming the analysts are working 60 hours a week and we are short on resources. . . . The analysts on average are working longer than this and we are burning them out. We have had a couple of resignations and expect more.”11


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Unas webs para ir haciendo tiempo mientras llega el apocalipsis. Ya lo decía Torrente que lo peor de todo son las esperas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/752468-web-simulador-de-collapso-virus.html



Pon bien el enlace, mortadelo


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Es el foro el que lo pone mal hay que quitar parte de la url lleva así semanas ya...
> A ver si metiendo un espacio no hace de las suyas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/ inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/752468-web-simulador-de-collapso-virus.html



Segundo intento malo.

Al tercero no puedes ir a gorronear la tajada de merluza a casa de tu suegra ::

A este hilo cueva se viene bien enseñado ::::::


----------



## trukutruku (6 Mar 2016)

entonces cuando llega el mad max? va a reventar el DB? parece que estamos en una especie de calma tensa. sera como cuando el mar se retira y queda todo en calma hasta que llega el tsunami?


----------



## El Promotor (6 Mar 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Es el foro el que lo pone mal hay que quitar parte de la url lleva así semanas ya...
> A ver si metiendo un espacio no hace de las suyas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/ inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/752468-web-simulador-de-collapso-virus.html



Pues mientras la tropa del amigo BertoK espera, espera y espera podrían aprender a hacer algo útil.

Que se yo. Por ejemplo...

*Tejer y tricotar con lana*

Les va a venir muy bien para protegerse del frío y la humedad en sus cuevas.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> No sé, el hilo éste de última llamada es del 2012, a mí con me aviseis una semana antes para planificarme me vale...



Este hilo ha abierto más conciencias de las que puedas imaginar. Sólo por eso ya mereció la pena.

Sigue pelando el taco de mortadela.


----------



## bubbler (6 Mar 2016)

an0nimo dijo:


> Copiar
> Pegar url
> Quitar espacio
> Pulsar enter con la mano izquierda y con la otra mano en la oreja izquierda
> ...



Quita http://www. y deja burbuja.info/xxx ya que se resuelve igualmente.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Mar 2016)

...me gusta ese oso...


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2016)

******* dijo:


> ...me gusta ese oso...



Igual de de generoso que bravo 8:8:8:


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Mar 2016)

no la he visto...merece la pena???


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2016)

******* dijo:


> no la he visto...merece la pena???



Sí pero espera un mes a tenerla en 1080p, a oscuras y una buena y gran pantalla en el salón.

El rodaje es una obra de arte captando la naturaleza.


----------



## dalmore_12y (8 Mar 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Sí pero espera un mes a tenerla en 1080p, a oscuras y una buena y gran pantalla en el salón.
> 
> El rodaje es una obra de arte captando la naturaleza.



Qué película es?


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2016)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Qué película es?



El Renacido, Leonardo di Caprio


----------



## brian boru (8 Mar 2016)

el renacido, pero yo la titularía el arrastrado
y merece la pena verla


----------



## Peneliano (8 Mar 2016)




----------



## Morsa (8 Mar 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Igual de de generoso que bravo 8:8:8:



Podría ser perfectamente el Oso Guanoso y tito Draghi.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Mar 2016)

Ya pero ese papel le cuadra más al plomotrol...no a Leo, que es un tipo digno...


----------



## sirpask (10 Mar 2016)

Los Millones de Clarence - Wiki Clarence - Wikia

¿Con que edad un niño deberia entender este capitulo?


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2016)

Tito Draghi sigue insistiendo en algo que ya no causa efecto.

El mundo va directo a una guerra enorme para destruir medios de producción y mano de obra.

Está por ver dónde se establece el terreno de batalla. Es posible que sean ataques selectivos a decenas de países de Occidente, Oriente medio y Oriente Próximo.


----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2016)

Gracias, San Draghi de la Nep, por las medidas que has tomado hoy.








Y perdona a los infieles e ignorantes que habitan en las tinieblas, como sucede con mi querido y acabado asustaviejas.

Te alabamos, señor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Mar 2016)

me aburro...que diría Homer J. Simpson...


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (11 Mar 2016)

Amijo Bertok, que tal va todo? Llevo mogollón de días sin loguearme. Estaba un poco cansado de la vorágine de este foro. 

Podías hacerme un resumen del estado de la cuestión. 

Un fuerte abrazo tanto para ti como para los demás foreros de bien que postean por este hilo. Saludos. :


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2016)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok, que tal va todo? Llevo mogollón de días sin loguearme. Estaba un poco cansado de la vorágine de este foro.
> 
> Podías hacerme un resumen del estado de la cuestión.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo tanto para ti como para los demás foreros de bien que postean por este hilo. Saludos. :



Corre tan rápido como puedas y no mires atrás


----------



## Michael Lenke (11 Mar 2016)

Lo que han hecho es tirar una miga de pan al fondo de vaso para acabar de apurar el café con leche.

La verdad, es que el vaso está vacío.

Se acabó.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Mar 2016)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/754052-de-tlro2.html


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Mar 2016)

Estoy muuuu preocupauuuu...las Bolsas pa'rriba, El oro y plata, ídem, el OIL, pa que vamos a hablar....por las noches NO duermo pensando en el Mad Max...¿ es grave doctor ?...8:


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Mar 2016)

...el próximo temblor a pecho descubierto...va a ser bastante más serio de lo habitual.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estoy muuuu preocupauuuu...las Bolsas pa'rriba, El oro y plata, ídem, el OIL, pa que vamos a hablar....por las noches NO duermo pensando en el Mad Max...¿ es grave doctor ?...8:



San Draghi de la Nep llegó, obró y se hizo la luz...

*El Ibex sella su mayor subida del año y encadena cuatro semanas de alzas*

Las bolsas europeas han rebotado con fuerza tras las medidas adoptadas ayer por el BCE. Los principales índices del Viejo Continente se han anotado alzas superiores al 3%. En el caso del Ibex, ha subido un 3,69% en su mejor sesión del año, para cerrar en 9.090,60 puntos. El selectivo español encadena cuatro semanas de avances en su mejor racha desde abril. 








Loado sea. 

Y menudo colocón, fuck yeah.


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2016)

Muy buen programa con Laborda y Centeno

Deflación, deudas y tipos negativos


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Mar 2016)

...caerá esta noche...no tengo ganas de peli.


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2016)

******* dijo:


> ...caerá esta noche...no tengo ganas de peli.



[youtube]vQzb9EBA5Hs[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2016)

Otra opción más de depósitos en el extranjero

Depósitos en el extranjero: ¿qué es y qué ofrece Crédit Agricole Consumer Finance? - Rankia

Crédit Agricole Consumer Finance ofrece en España depósitos de hasta 1,8% TAE | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos

CA Consumer Finance Francés ofrece aquí depósito de hasta 1,8% TAE - InverForo


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2016)

Muy buen programa.

Nos llevan al desastre.

Draghi vuelve a la carga


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2016)

Muy interesante a partir de 1h 31'.

[youtube]gpAJxomJSeI[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (14 Mar 2016)

Viendo imágenes y vídeos de lo que ocurre entre la frontera de Grecia y Macedonia la película de On the Road se queda corta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Mar 2016)

Putin ordena la retirada de sus tropas de Siria | Internacional | EL MUNDO

El Mad Max, cada vez mas Far y Far...:rolleye::X


----------



## Peneliano (14 Mar 2016)

A veces uno cree que al final Hobbes tenia razón


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (15 Mar 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Corre tan rápido como puedas y no mires atrás



Pues yo sigo viendo los bares llenos gracias a Draghi.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Mar 2016)

La precariedad laboral hunde un 21% las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social | Diario Público


----------



## Olduvai (16 Mar 2016)

Cómo me gustan los datos numéricos no manipulables, me masturbo con ellos.


----------



## Peneliano (17 Mar 2016)

Consecuencias del pico de producción industrial - Rankia


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Mar 2016)

María José Cantudo, obligada a rebajar en 775.000 euros la casa que vende en El Viso. Noticias de Noticias


----------



## Peneliano (18 Mar 2016)

Telaraña de deuda.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2016)

Malos augurios... 

Pero para ustedes, los tristes y amargados agoreros de la secta de Bertok.

*Luis de Guindos: "Tendría que haber una debacle para que España no creciera este año el 3%"*

20/03/2016 

El ministro de Economía en funciones, Luis de Guindos, asegura que "este año está salvado" pese a la incertidumbre política, y que "solo una debacle" impediría que España no pudiera crecer el 3%. 

Preguntado por cómo afecta el escenario de incertidumbre política a la economía española, De Guindos ha asegurado que "este año está salvado" y España puede crecer cerca del 3 por ciento. "Tendría que haber una debacle para que no fuera así", ha apuntado.

De Guindos ha afirmado que España presentará a Bruselas en el mes de abril un "conjunto de actuaciones" para corregir la desviación del déficit de las autonomías.

Así lo ha señalado en una entrevista en el diario ABC en la que ha comentado que este plan formará parte del Programa de Estabilidad que el Gobierno llevará a Bruselas y que De Guindos -ha señalado- está "abierto" a explicarlo en el Congreso de los Diputados.


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (20 Mar 2016)

¿Y ese crecimiento se puede explicar?
Turismo, recompra de pisos por extranjeros y bienes de lujo, y caída de importaciones, supongo que será más o menos así.


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Mar 2016)

De Guanos...el hombre de Lehman en hispanistan...

Sin duda tiene una gran credibilidad.

Disfruta insecto rampante (mi ánimo es siempre descriptivo), os queda poquito de NEP...

San Drogui disparó su última bala...

La próxima ola de incertidumbre hará mucho daño...y ya se vislumbra en el horizonte.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2016)

******* dijo:


> De Guanos...el hombre de Lehman en hispanistan...
> 
> Sin duda tiene una gran credibilidad.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro. Y moriremos cienes y cienes de veces y todo eso.

Por cierto, les informo de que en abril les voy a evaluar de forma exhaustiva y objetiva las previsiones apocalípticas que se hicieron en este hilo con respecto al 1T de 2016.

Avisados están.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2016)

Queria irme unos días por el interior de España a descansar (Soria, Burgos, León)...im-po-si-ble...todo a tope...en fin, me quedare en mi Refugee antinuclear a esperar el meteorito destroyer y eso...8::rolleye::X


----------



## El Promotor (20 Mar 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Queria irme unos días por el interior de España a descansar (Soria, Burgos, León)...im-po-si-ble...todo a tope...en fin, me quedare en mi Refugee antinuclear a esperar el meteorito destroyer y eso...8::rolleye::X



Me voy una semanita de vacaciones para aportar mi granito de arena a la gloriosa e imparable NEP.

Vigílemelos y que no se desmanden demasiado con sus desvaríos catastrofistas.

PD. Y un saludo para mi querido y atormentado Bertok.


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Mar 2016)

Hay no menos de 15 millones de hispanistanies a los que les va muy bien en el cenagal actual.

Y que apenas han notado la crisis, ni los 1.3 billones de euros mas de deuda contraídos desde 2008...pero, creame como diria luisito2, es ilusión de riqueza...el aterrizaje forzoso no le va sentar bien a nadie...nadie va a quedar inpune...

Bueno si, los de siempre, los jefazos de la cucaracha, cuyos capitales están ya muy muy lejos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2016)

15 MM...son muchos....NUNCA serán derroidos...Papi esta detrás la chorti digo cortina dándole a la machinita...8:


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Mar 2016)

Ya lo volvía a afirmar ayer Niño Becerra, en sus diez apuntes:

NI HAY NI VA A HABER...economía, por ser educado(en realidad es el mayor latrocinio, la mayor trasferencia de riqueza de los de abajo hacía los de arriba de la historia) de la escasez...

Escasez para algunos.

Hay quien dice que no hay inflacion...y yo miro a los valores y derivados y pienso que hay inflación dondea las élites les interesa que haya...y deflación para el resto.

Veremos a ver por cuanto tiempo...negar las leyes básicas de mercado tanto tiempo costará un alto precio.


----------



## Olduvai (20 Mar 2016)

¿No se puede banear a "El hombre dubitativo" por no aportar absolutamente nada al foro? Por lo menos El Promotor escribe correctamente y pone enlaces.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2016)

Calentando motores

[youtube]7mBTN6-hhp8[/youtube]


----------



## lewis (20 Mar 2016)

Por favor, no se puede comparar a El hombre dubitativo con el Promotor.
A Hombre dubitativo lo leo siempre a el Promotor me lo salto como no podría ser menos.
El 1º emplea la realidad, el 2º es una rata del sistema.


----------



## Reformas_Padilla (20 Mar 2016)

Los 15 millones de españoles que siguen votando son funcionarios, pensionistas, políticos profesionales y una minoría de desesperados que confían en que Podemos les va a encontrar trabajo de lo suyo


----------



## CaraCortada (20 Mar 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me voy una semanita de vacaciones para aportar mi granito de arena a la gloriosa e imparable NEP.
> 
> Vigílemelos y que no se desmanden demasiado con sus desvaríos catastrofistas.
> 
> PD. Y un saludo para mi querido y atormentado Bertok.



Ojala que lo mejor que te pase sea pillar una salmonella


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (22 Mar 2016)

Los españoles pagarán más de 60 millones en intereses por financiar las vacaciones de Semana Santa - EFE Empresas


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Los españoles pagarán más de 60 millones en intereses por financiar las vacaciones de Semana Santa - EFE Empresas



España es un erial de sentido común.

El deporte nacional es tener lo que no pueden pagar


----------



## bubbler (23 Mar 2016)

[youtube]1Tn2ytjVEgE[/youtube]

Bertok, posee perro... Sí, van a sacar la versión MadMax


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2016)

bubbler dijo:


> [youtube]1Tn2ytjVEgE[/youtube]
> 
> Bertok, posee perro... Sí, van a sacar la versión MadMax



2 perros que se comerían vivo al mismísimo demonio.


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2016)

La segunda parte del programa pone los puntos sobre las íes del desastre que es la situación sin retorno de la economía española.

El terror en Bruselas y el paro en España

Escuchar al Sr Centeno invocar al apocalipsis acojona al miedo.

---------- Post added 27-mar-2016 at 16:54 ----------

A partir del 11:45, brutal entrevista de Alex Jones a Peter Schiff & Harry Dent

Poneos el pañal antes de verlo.

[youtube]CKo_9F2fW-U[/youtube]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2016)

Burbujos de mala estirpe,

os traigo canela fina.

Es hora de tomar decisiones

Protección de patrimonio offshore I - Generalidades - Los cazadividendos

Protección de patrimonio offshore II - Opciones - Los cazadividendos

Protección de patrimonio offshore III


----------



## Peneliano (30 Mar 2016)

La confianza de la zona euro cae en marzo Por Reuters
Noticias económicas y empresariales - Investing.com
El déficit de 2015 cerró en torno al 5% y mañana se abordarán los planes de ajuste de CCAA

---------- Post added 30-mar-2016 at 16:26 ----------

S&P's rebaja sus previsiones de crecimiento de la eurozona de este año y 2017 Por EFE
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Peneliano (31 Mar 2016)

La economía se estanca - Economía Directa 30-3-2016 en Economia directa - iVoox


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2016)

Muy buen programa

La economía se estanca

Dios mío, la que viene


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2016)

Hay torrent en castellano.

[youtube]MqBesFMm1eY[/youtube]


----------



## bubbler (3 Abr 2016)

gonza_rioja dijo:


> si, porque hasta ahora nuestras fronteras han sido inexpugnables y lo de pasear por el centro de cualquier ciudad y que parezca una mezcla de quito, dakkar o islamabad es algo que solo ocurre en otros paises más blandos.
> Lo siento, hoy me he levantado mosca cojonera y he decidido no pasaros ni una a los que culpaís de todos los males de españa a un partido que no ha gobernado nunca hasta ahora.





bubbler dijo:


> sí, sí que está gobernando (no en nacional), pero sí gobierna, y tiene unos desvaríos idénticos al ppsoe o r78 (incluyo demás partidos pequeños).
> 
> Es decir, no podéis intentar engañar a la gente, ya que no funciona estas técnicas, por lo que todos los partidos políticos son ilegítimos y deberían desfilar al paredón que hay detras de la haya a fusilarlos o colgarlos, o mejor tortura hasta que indiquen bajo qué ingeriería social se han dejado convencer, y seguir torturando hasta que de forma espiritual se liberen de esa penalidad física.



__ /^\
.' \ / :.\ 
/ \ | :: \ 
/ /. \ / ::: | 
| |::. \ / :::'/ 
| / \::. | / :::'/
`--` \' `~~~ ':'/`
/ ( 
/ 0 _ 0 \ 
\/ \_/ \/ 
-== '.' | '.' ==- 
/\ '-^-' /\ 
\ _ _ / 
.-`-((\o/))-`-. 
_ / //^\\ \ _ 
."o".( , .:::. , )."o". 
|o o\\ \:::::/ //o o| 
\ \\ |:::::| // / 
\ \\__/:::::\__// / 
\ .:.\ `':::'` /.:. / 
\':: |_ _| ::'/ 
jgs `---` `"""""` `---`
[TESLAANOMAJDELTA][/TESLAANOMAJDELTA]


----------



## Peneliano (3 Abr 2016)

Señales por las que 2016 luce como antes del estallido de 2008 | Investing.com


----------



## Hugrakkir (3 Abr 2016)

up pues la cosa cuanto antes mejor que voy en corto


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2016)

Alguno se está congelando


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2016)

Programón de Killer Centeno

Se acabó el cuento de la austeridad - Economía Directa 1-4-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(01/04 a las 17:53:50) 01:04:26 11009918 - iVoox

He sentido verguenza escuchando al de Ciudadanos poniendo a parir a Telefónica a partir de datos inexactos:

- Activos contables a la venta por 15.000 millones de leuros. Este tipo todavía no se ha enterado que tienen O2 a la venta.

- Incremento de costes de personal de casi 3.000 millones de leuros. Este tipo todavía no se ha enterado de la provisión realizada para el recorte de plantilla.

Por dios que ridículo ha hecho


----------



## El Promotor (6 Abr 2016)

Cuánto tiempo sin hacerles una visita, mis queridos pechopalomos del apocalipsis. Veo que siguen tan mustios y tristes como siempre.

Venga, un poco de alegría...

*'Financial Times' destaca la recuperación de la economía española*

06.04.2016

El diario británico 'Financial Times' ha calificado el crecimiento de la economía española como un "modelo de resistencia", al continuar la recuperación de los últimos dos años pese a atravesar "la peor crisis política en décadas" tras las elecciones generales del pasado mes de diciembre.

'Financial Times' ha destacado que pese a que España se encuentra con un Gobierno en funciones desde diciembre y las perspectivas de un "final rápido" al actual "punto muerto" a nivel político parecen escasas, "al menos por el momento hay poca señal de que tenga efectos colaterales en la economía española". En este sentido, el diario británico ha recordado que según los datos del Banco de España, el PIB aumentó un 0,7% en los tres primeros meses del año y un 2,9% en términos interanuales.

De cumplirse esta predicción, "España sería uno de los países que más rápido crecen en la eurozona una vez más", ha destacado 'Financial Times', indicando que superaría el crecimiento de países como Alemania, Francia e Italia, "como ya hizo el año pasado".








En resumen: la NEP, imparable.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Abr 2016)

Que tiempos aquellos 10 años atrás y hasta 2014, en donde según decían habrían III WW, Epidemias, Guanos, Osos, Octubres, 100 y 100 de veces y demás algaradas y siempre contenía la respiración ante el inminente ejjjjtallido...ahora Yo ya me lo tomo a chufla y NO aconsejo a nadie que almacene latuns y demás, pues me gusta conservar las amistades y tal...:rolleye::X8:


----------



## El Promotor (7 Abr 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos 10 años atrás y hasta 2014, en donde según decían habrían III WW, Epidemias, Guanos, Osos, Octubres, 100 y 100 de veces y demás algaradas y siempre contenía la respiración ante el inminente ejjjjtallido...ahora Yo ya me lo tomo a chufla y NO aconsejo a nadie que almacene latuns y demás, pues me gusta conservar las amistades y tal...:rolleye::X8:



Hay que tomarse estos hilos y otros por el estilo como parques de atracciones donde uno va a divertirse de vez en cuando. Nunca defraudan por la cantidad de delirantes personajes y de opiniones desquiciadas que se encuentran.

Eso si. Le pido a mi querido asustaviejas y su banda de iluminados que renueven un poco el repertorio y las catástrofes que suelen anunciar.

Ya saben: renovarse o morir (de owneds).


----------



## Akita (7 Abr 2016)

¿Se sabe algo ya del colapso?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....y ¿ si cerramos ordenadamente el hilo ?...siempre con educación y respeto, ehhh....


----------



## El Promotor (7 Abr 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo ya del colapso?



Dicen que es inminente y tal.

Pero tengo serias dudas. Así llevan ya varios años y nada de nada.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....y ¿ si cerramos ordenadamente el hilo ?...siempre con educación y respeto, ehhh....



Vamos a darle un poco más de cuerda a los Bertok, B-raxton, Janus, defensores de la alegría y el resto de la banda.

Aquí los tenemos a todos controladitos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Abr 2016)

A ver pesaditos, si tanto están cansados del fin del mundo dejen a los soñadores tranquilos.

¡¿Queréis ver el fin del mundo desde el borde?! no es un problema, aquí lo tenéis:


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Abr 2016)

Toda verdad pasa por tres fases...

Cuando el 99%, estulto, necio y temerario como todos estos lamelibranquios y parasitos de la nep que ahora nos invade, se ria y revuelque con cada colocacion de deuda, con cada aumento de compra de activos, con cada expansion monetaria y cada disminucion del tipo de interes...

ENTONCES ESTAREMOS CERCA DEL PRECIPICIO...

Y vive Dios que no esta lejos ese dia.

Vivimos en un sistema totalmente antieconomico que por la naturaleza de las propias fuerzas descontroladas que lo animan, esta destinado al colapso.

Disfrutad y reid con vuestra nep de papel...al menos ante el colapso podreis gritar ese mantra tan español: que nos quiten lo prestao...


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Abr 2016)

De los últimos artículos que he leído el que más me mosquea es este: 'Gathering storm' for global economy as markets lose faith | Business | The Guardian


.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Abr 2016)

No es NEP de papel...en España TODA la puta vida hemos tenido, los Privées sin padrinos claro, precariedad laboral...Mad Max era el año 1939 después de una guerra...eso si que era chungo...lo que pasa es que 4 espabilaos han visto el tema y han pensao: El negocio del miedo...y tan ricamente...que nos estamos empobreciendo, SI...que hay precariedad y temporalidad...NO menos que la que ya había en 1987, cuando el que suscribe, llego a trabajar en un Almacén descargando sacos por 100 ptas/hora...y Mad Max, lo dicho...1939...a otro perro con ese hueso, asustaviejas....:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No es NEP de papel...en España TODA la puta vida hemos tenido, los Privées sin padrinos claro, precariedad laboral...Mad Max era el año 1939 después de una guerra...eso si que era chungo...lo que pasa es que 4 espabilaos han visto el tema y han pensao: El negocio del miedo...y tan ricamente...que nos estamos empobreciendo si...que hay precariedad y temporalidad...NO menos que ya la había en 1987, cuando el que suscribe, llego a trabajar en un Almacén descargando sacos por 100 ptas/hora...y Mad Max, lo dicho...1939...a otro perro con ese hueso, asustaviejas....:



Hummmmmm, vale, tiene algo de razón en parte, pero de hay a que no pase nada hay un trecho muy grande.

Y que conste que dubi nunca a dicho nunca que pase nada.

Y perdone la familiaridad.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2016 at 15:48 ----------

Y coño hombre, que mis padres pasaron por ahí por ese madmax del 39 (postguerra más bien) y cuentan unas historias tan espantosas que no puedo quitármelas de la cabeza.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (8 Abr 2016)

Los que se ríen son los mismos que negaban la burbuja inmobiliaria, poco más puedo decir.

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2016)

Hasta el estallido final


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2016)

Están todos avisados

[youtube]YfIn9AfFPPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Estrellero (10 Abr 2016)

La configuración astrológica de estos próximos meses es bastante parecida a la que hubo en 1936. Entonces como ahora se mantuvo una T entre Júpiter, Saturno y Neptuno, situados en los signos de Saturno (el signo de España), Virgo y Piscis.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2016)

Programón con Tito Centeneitor

Economía del maquillaje - Economía Directa 8-4-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(08/04 a las 08:45:27) 01:12:29 11088373 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2016)

Buena

[youtube]Ll-zfiM6qNI[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2016)

BOOM

España: territorio corrupto - Economía Directa 14-4-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(14/04 a las 20:59:38) 01:24:44 11167223 - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Abr 2016)

Y seguimos sin el dato de endeudamiento total de la administracion en 2015...no tienen cohines a publicarlo.

Banda de grajos sin escrupulos.


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (15 Abr 2016)

la castuza española da asco, yo la he padecido en carne propia, son capaces de amenazarte y destruirte sin remordimiento.

son los primeros en sentarse en misa, les gusta mandar y quedar por encima de los demás, tienen cogida toda la justicia y policía, por no decir todos los medios de comunicación.

viene explicado porque están protegidos por la casa real, la iglesia, y sobre todo, países extranjeros entre ellos eeuu.

No se puede hacer nada salvo mantenerse al margen y abrir los ojos a los demás, nunca os enfrentéis a ellos o moriréis.


----------



## Peneliano (16 Abr 2016)

Papeles de Panamá: así crea la Casta el Nuevo Orden Mundial mientras tú duermes. en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(09/04 a las 23:53:07) 01:16:26 11105725 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2016)

Buenos días,

burbus killers, esa moral bien alta: la verdad es solo una.

[youtube]hepidgw-l1w[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (17 Abr 2016)

Dejemos las cosas claras. Estamos al borde de un nuevo colapso económico global cuyo epicentro se localiza en un sistema financiero quebrado, a punto de colapsar. Las élites lo saben. No solo son los informes de distintos organismos multilaterales que nos avisan sutilmente de la que se nos puede caer encima. El último, el del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), acaba de recortar por enésima vez sus proyecciones de crecimiento económico. El título del informe sobre las perspectivas de la economía mundial, publicado antes de las reuniones de primavera del Banco Mundial y del FMI, es tremendamente sintomático: Too slow, too long, algo así como “demasiado lento, demasiado largo”. Y más específicamente demanda "una respuesta política de base amplia para aumentar el crecimiento y gestionar las vulnerabilidades."

¿Acaso se piensan ustedes que toda la información que ha salido a la luz en los papeles de Panamá es el resultado de un proceso de investigación altruista?

Sin embargo existen otros síntomas característicos de final de ciclo. Estos días estamos asistiendo atónitos a los codazos entre las distintas élites globales de cara a su posicionamiento para la toma y control del poder en una situación post-crisis. ¿O acaso se piensan ustedes que toda la información que ha salido a la luz en los papeles de Panamá es el resultado de un proceso de investigación altruista? No, es la puesta en escena de la lucha soterrada en las alturas por el control del poder tras el tsunami que se avecina.

Los ciudadanos, por lo tanto, deberemos estar ojo avizor, empezar a movilizarnos, posicionarnos. No debemos permitir bajo ningún concepto que los grupos de presión ganadores quieran continuar con la depravación y distopía de los últimos años. Las actuales élites económicas y financieras han fracasado, al legitimar decisiones económicas y políticas que acabaron generando deuda, desempleo, pobreza, desigualdad y stress medioambiental. Y estas élites y sus referencias morales y académicas deberán quedar al margen del mundo post-crisis. La deflación salarial, la inflación de activos, el endeudamiento global, las desigualdades, la delicada situación del sistema bancario, el apalancamiento masivo de los bancos sistémicos, la fragilidad financiera, la caída de la productividad, son las con secuencias de la puesta en práctica del pensamiento económico dominante. Y ahora, la Segunda Fase de la Gran Recesión. ¡Basta ya!

Nueva ventana de oportunidad

Se nos abre a la ciudadanía, por lo tanto, una nueva ventana de oportunidad. El objetivo debe de ser claro y contundente, barrer el capitalismo neoconservador dominante, en fase agónica, profundamente depredador, tanto en términos sociales como económicos y medioambientales. Debemos aprovechar la crisis que se avecina para aplicar todo un conjunto de medidas que además de no dejar a nadie en la cuneta, sea compatible con el respeto al medio ambiente. El lema debería ser “creciendo juntos”.

Obviamente ello requiere acabar con el Totalitarismo Invertido en el que estamos inmersos. Hoy más que nunca es necesaria la "movilización cívica" que acabe con los fuegos de artificio y la profunda apatía actual. Hemos de echar a la calle democráticamente a todos aquellos que se empeñan en reconstituir el sistema existente con el objetivo de favorecer de manera permanente a la clase dominante, los más ricos, los intereses corporativos. Es vital, en este sentido, poner fin al ritmo intenso ritmo de trabajo y horarios prolongados, que combinados con la inseguridad laboral son la fórmula para la desmovilización política, para privatizar la ciudadanía.

La nueva arquitectura financiera debe pasar ineludiblemente por reducir el tamaño de los bancos y restaurar la ley Glass-Steagall

Pero en primer lugar empecemos por corregir los desmanes del sector que nos ha llevado hasta aquí, el sistema financiero; y acabemos de una vez por todas con el oscurantismo que mueve a los distintos lobbies a fijar con los políticos de turno, al margen de la ciudadanía, tratados de libre comercio distópicos. Hay que poner fin a los procesos de financiarización, privatización de servicios públicos, y abaratamiento masivo del factor trabajo.

La nueva arquitectura financiera debe pasar ineludiblemente por reducir el tamaño de los bancos y restaurar la ley Glass-Steagall, que separa la banca comercial y la de inversión, añadiendo a ello una más efectiva supervisión de las instituciones financieras bajo la tutela pública. Es necesario, además, una reestructuración del sistema financiero occidental insolvente a costa de gerencia, accionistas y acreedores, que además conlleve una reestructuración de la deuda familias y empresas. Se debe prohibir a las instituciones financieras especular en derivados de ciertas materias primas, energía y productos básicos agrícolas. Finalmente es necesaria la creación de un nuevo sistema monetario internacional basado en una cesta de monedas de las principales economías del mundo.

Nuevos principios para el comercio.

La expansión monetaria, la devaluación interna, y el crecimiento de la deuda soberana ilegítima permitieron a las élites recuperar la caída de la tasa de ganancia del capital y, sobre todo, seguir financiación un gigantesco proceso de acumulación y adquisición de riquezas por todo el globo, en favor de las grandes multinacionales y de la “superclase”. Hasta ahora. La desigual distribución de la renta, la sobrevaloración de los distintos activos financieros e inmobiliarios, junto a los límites físicos y energéticos del planeta, han abortado el nuevo intento de fuga hacia delante. Por eso ya tienen preparado nuevas formas de mantener las tasas de ganancias. Y es aquí donde entra en juego el Tratado de Comercio Transatlántico. Entre otras cosas presupone, a través de la información aportada en documentos secretos que han salido a la luz, y que hemos ido conociendo los últimos meses, nuevas privatizaciones y liberalizaciones de servicios públicos -educación, sanidad, agua, energía, transporte…- para que los mismos que nos han arruinado continúen a lo suyo. Por eso debemos decir no. Para hacer frente a la creciente desconfianza de los ciudadanos en relación con los acuerdos comerciales, hay que garantizar la transparencia de negociaciones y la participación de las sociedades civiles interesadas en este campo.

Piensan que aún pueden darle una vuelta de tuerca al mercado global liberalizado

A la vista de los acontecimientos que están por venir, parte de las élites y del capital piensan que aún pueden darle una vuelta de tuerca al mercado global liberalizado, posicionándose otra vez para seguir dominando la extracción de rentas especulativas, aprovechando los escenarios de geoescasez energética y alimentaría, y diseñando, a espaldas del poder democrático, las nuevas arquitecturas financieras globales. Y ante eso debemos decir ¡no!, y actuar en consecuencia.
15


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2016)

Relajaos y enjoy el Dimanche...aun queda para el 2060...

Hace 300 años un físico muy famoso predijo el fin del mundo. Y llegará pronto . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## El Promotor (17 Abr 2016)

¿Minuto y resultado del colapso inminente y del consiguiente apocalipsis?

Qué nervios.


----------



## Peneliano (19 Abr 2016)

se habia comentado antes 
Marquesinas de autobuses: un ERE para liquidar los derechos adquiridos | Periódico Diagonal


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> se habia comentado antes
> Marquesinas de autobuses: un ERE para liquidar los derechos adquiridos | Periódico Diagonal



Tremendo .


----------



## Peneliano (25 Abr 2016)

zerohedge ‏@zerohedge 57 sHace 58 segundos Ver traducción
The BOJ could become the No. 1 shareholder in about 40 of the Nikkei 225’s companies by the end of 2017


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2016)

*Terrorífico*

Cuidado, Europa, cuidado: cuando las barbas del vecino veas pelar.... Blogs de Valor Añadido

*Cuidado, Europa, cuidado: cuando las barbas del vecino veas pelar...
*

El Banco de Japón ya es uno de los 10 mayores accionistas de la mayoría de las cotizadas en el Nikkei 225. Un fenómeno que se puede reproducir en Europa más antes que después

Y lo hago muy centrado en el papel que están jugando los bancos centrales en el despropósito económico y financiero actual; también es verdad.
Pero es que las aberraciones que están propiciando son de tal calibre que merecen una denuncia constante, no vaya a ser que al final nos creamos que su actuación es la correcta y sus medidas, salvadoras para el conjunto de la humanidad.
Nada más lejos de la realidad.
No solo están hundiendo al sector financiero destrozando sus márgenes, sino que están hipotecando el futuro de generaciones, al facilitar el endeudamiento público, fomentando la desigualdad con el consecuente impacto sobre el conjunto de la sociedad y manipulando hasta tal punto los mercados financieros que, cuando tengan que plegar velas, si es que finalmente lo hacen, *lo de los Cuatro Jinetes del Apocalipsis va a parecer un cuento para niños*







La última, de Bloomberg, de este domingo pasado: ‘The Tokyo whale is quietly buying up huge stakes in Japan Inc.’. Escrito así, en inglés ‘castizo’, puede que el críptico titular no les diga nada. Pero lleva mar de fondo. Vaya si lo lleva.
En efecto: la ballena (‘whale’) que se está haciendo con el mercado de acciones nipón no es otro que su banco central. Hasta el punto de que, a través de sus compras masivas de ETF -Exchange Traded Funds o fondos cotizados-, se ha convertido en uno de los 10 principales accionistas de 200 de las 225 del Nikkei, por encima de gigantes que se dedican profesionalmente a esto, como BlackRock o Vanguard ('vid supra').
Casi nada. Eso sí, en los ‘filings’ regulatorios, ni una sola mención a su presencia

http://www.ecestaticos.com/file/d71cc074d3a9bd59bac5d0c9bbd8dc25/1461597477.png

Lo relevante no es el volumen, que también, sino la forma en que se ha hecho con el mismo.
Bajo la excusa de aumentar la confianza de los inversores en el mercado, se ha lanzado a adquirir indiscriminadamente este vehículo sin tener en cuenta factores críticos como la valoración o la viabilidad de las empresas que integran el índice subyacente. Malos y buenos gestores, empresas caras o baratas, sociedades más o menos transparentes se benefician por igual, impidiendo el adecuado arbitraje de las bolsas entre ellas.
Un disparate que, aparentemente, va a ir a más si se cumplen los pronósticos de casas como Goldman Sachs, que auguran para esta semana una ampliación del importe anual de ETF, susceptible de ser comprado por el BoJ de 24.400 millones de euros al cambio actual a 57.000, más del doble. De ser así, el supervisor japonés pasaría a ser el accionista de referencia de 40 firmas del Nikkei 225 a finales de 2017







Algunos todavía lo verán como normal.
Pues si el responsable de la política de tipo de cambio y monetaria de un país pasa a ser también el dueño de sus principales corporaciones (por más que su peso en relación con el conjunto del mercado sea aún limitado, el 1,6%), pinta tiene de que sus decisiones no van a ir tan orientadas al bien común como a la satisfacción de sus propios intereses, ¿no creen?
Lo curioso es que Europa sigue el mismo camino.
Miren lo que ha pasado con el mercado de deuda corporativa de la eurozona desde que Draghi anunció que intervendría alegremente en ese submundo. El repunte en las emisiones es significativo. Se podrá hacer hasta con el 70% de cada una de ellas, en origen o mediante compras en mercado, siempre que el 'rating' sea, al menos, BBB- y sin límite de plazo, de seis meses a 30 años. Tirar a balón parado, se llama eso. De ahí que hayan vuelto a verse colocaciones a mansalva. A unas malas, ya vendrá el primo de Zumosol a echar una mano. Vaya







No solo eso. Si se fijan en este otro 'chart', al ritmo actual de compras de deuda soberana, el BCE se verá abocado a aumentar por segunda vez (ya lo hizo una, del 25% al 33%) el límite de adquisición de deuda pública de los estados miembros. Más madera, es la guerra. No sé cómo se llama este tío Paco, pero que antes o después vendrá con la rebaja en forma de impuestos o recortes del Estado del bienestar, no les quepa la menor duda. Y que el siguiente objeto de deseo del italiano serán las bolsas, tampoco







Y aquí paz y después gloria…
¿Seguro?
Ahora ya entienden un poquito más por qué les doy tanto la matraca con este tema. El agorero oficial vuelve por sus fueros


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Abr 2016)

Se suponía que un fallo en Matrix era algo como esto:








Quiero decir, no tan evidente como el cañón del colorado.




bertok dijo:


>



Se ve que el chorro de humo que le meten a las bolsas no sirve sólo para dar dividendos a los allegados, también hay para los mas media y demás supuestos responsables de dar la voz de alarma ante tal megapufo.


----------



## Peneliano (28 Abr 2016)

La economía global se encuentra en el final de un ciclo. La actual crisis sistémica se está adentrando en una fase de resolución que requiere de un nuevo paradigma, entendido como un nuevo conjunto de instituciones globales, y un nuevo equilibrio de poder entre las fuerzas contendientes, dentro y entre las naciones. Durante ese proceso, jugará un papel vital la recuperación de la rentabilidad de las empresas supervivientes mediante la adquisición de los activos de sus competidores fallidos a precios de ganga -se quedarán atónitos viendo caer empresas que todos consideraban estables-. Pero además será necesaria una actuación institucional diametralmente opuesta a la actual, encaminada a producir un reequilibrio entre el factor trabajo y el factor capital, mediante un aumento claro y contundente de los salarios reales. Por eso, Europa en su conjunto debería negarse a las propuestas y sugerencias de Obama, que simplemente suponen alargar la agonía actual. Pero me temo que no va a ser así. Y nos arrastrarán en su caída.

El sistema ya no da más de sí. Se acabó, punto final
Es evidente a estas alturas que el pensamiento económico dominante, englobado bajo el Consenso de Washington, ha fracasado. Su puesta en práctica ha generado unos tremendos costes sociales, económicos, medioambientales y políticos absolutamente inasumibles en el momento actual, salvo que alguien quiera revivir un nuevo proceso de lucha de clases, al estilo de la trilogía de los “Juegos del Hambre”, con todas sus consecuencias. La desregulación financiera promovida en tiempos de Bill Clinton, unida al fracaso de la supervisión del regulador y a una expansión monetaria tremendamente miope y dañina, intensificaron las consecuencias negativas del intenso proceso de financiarización que las élites pusieron en práctica desde mediados de los 80, al albor de la llegada al poder de los neoconservadores. El sistema ya no da más de sí. Se acabó, punto final.

No al Tratado de Libre Comercio

Barack Obama, en sus viajes por Asia y Europa, desde 2014, se ha dedicado a mendigar y “amenazar” a unos y a otros. Pretende varias cosas. Por un lado, el enésimo intento de las élites extractivas occidentales de mantener sus tasas de ganancia a costa de sus conciudadanos, a través del Tratado de Comercio Transatlántico (TPPI). Por otro lado, como objetivo final no escrito del mismo, la creación de un área monetaria del hemisferio occidental, unificando el euro y el dólar. Se trata de mantener un privilegio que no tiene ningún otro estado planetario: imponer en todas las transacciones comerciales y financieras globales esta nueva moneda. Ello permitiría a Occidente, especialmente a los Estados Unidos, piensan sus promotores, seguir financiando un stock de deuda privada y pública impagable. Finalmente, en un mundo multipolar, Obama reclama un incremento del gasto de defensa en Europa, ya que el imperio no puede sufragar más, ha llegado al límite. Ante todas y cada una de esas propuestas Europa debería alzar su voz de manera rotunda y clara, ¡no!

Los líderes políticos involucrados en la negociación del TPPI se sientan en una misma mesa con representantes de los lobbies industriales y financieros, decidiendo bajo exclusión de la opinión pública, el futuro de la protección de los consumidores y del medio ambiente a ambos lados del Atlántico. Los ciudadanos europeos están al margen de este proceso, que conlleva graves retrocesos democráticos. Las democracias occidentales atraviesan, sin duda, uno de los peores momentos de su historia. La mayoría están atrapadas en un Totalitarismo Invertido “a la Sheldon Wolin”. El TPPI socava garantías constitucionales y la soberanía nacional. Se pretende, en realidad, eliminar los impedimentos comerciales no tarifarios, es decir, que los estándares de producto, las obligaciones relativas a la protección del clima y todas las demás limitaciones comerciales, excepto los aranceles, den mayor facilidad a la compraventa de mercancías y servicios entre la Unión Europea y los Estados Unidos.

El libre comercio, tal como le entienden, es una carrera global que arrastra al factor trabajo al fango
Se ansía eliminar todas las garantías que en Europa se han conseguido de protección del consumidor y del medio ambiente. Entonces, ¿quién se beneficia realmente del libre comercio? Sólo aquellas empresas multinacionales establecidas libremente a lo largo del planeta para buscar la mano de obra más barata. El libre comercio, tal como le entienden, es una carrera global que arrastra al factor trabajo al fango, a la cuasi-esclavitud. ¿Es esto lo que quieren conservadores, socialdemócratas y liberales? Yo, ¡no!

La alternativa, un mundo multipolar

La búsqueda de un nuevo equilibrio global post-crisis requería reforzar e intensificar las agendas y reuniones entre Europa y los países BRIC. Se trataba de buscar una solución multipolar, cooperativa, que tuviera en cuenta nueva realidad geopolítica que englobara a todos. Frente a la actitud defensiva y obstruccionista de Estados Unidos, Europa debería haber promovido reuniones de expertos de países Euro-BRICS en temas tan diversos como el sistema monetario y financiero, relaciones comerciales, energía y materias primas, o seguridad y gobernanza mundial. Los europeos, a partir de nuestro proyecto común, con todas sus contradicciones y profundas diferencias, tenemos mucho que aportar sobre cómo, desde un punto de vista práctico, podemos solucionar conflictos de intereses integrando la heterogeneidad, especialmente ante la cautela de la posición china.

Los intereses de clase y de hegemonía geopolítica intentan retrasar lo inevitable
Las bases en favor de un mundo multipolar eran evidentes tras el estallido de la crisis. Un diálogo directo Euro-BRICS, por ejemplo, abarcaría la mitad de la población mundial, más de 3.500 millones de habitantes, e implicaría indirectamente a cuatro continentes -Asia, América del Sur, África, y Europa-. Reafirmaría, además, la convergencia crítica en muchos temas relativos a la gobernanza mundial y los principales retos globales de las próximas décadas. Sin embargo, Europa y el mundo parecen caminar en otra dirección, donde los intereses de clase y de hegemonía geopolítica intentan prevalecer, retrasando lo inevitable. Por eso, en el ínterin, continuaremos con el caos instalado durante los últimos años.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2016 at 16:56 ----------

Es un rumor que empieza a correr por todas las calles. En 2017 estallará otra crisis. ¿Será peor que la anterior? ¿Cuáles son sus causas? ¿Es solo una exageración? Anoten esta fecha en sus agendas: 24 de mayo próximo. Ese día se pondrá en la calle un libro que hace temblar: Por qué en 2017 volveremos a entrar en recesión. Lo escribe Juan Ignacio Crespo. ¿Les suena? Lo habrán visto en la televisión porque suele asistir a las tertulias económicas. También lo habrán escuchado en la radio. Para él, nos queda muy poco para entrar en una recesión económica.

Crespo es matemático, financiero y analista económico. Trabajó en el Instituto Nacional de Estadística, en la dirección general del Tesoro, fue jefe del gabinete técnico de la subsecretaría del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda y también pasó por Cajamadrid. La editorial Deusto (Planeta), que va a lanzar su libro, lo presenta como 'el primer economista español que predijo la crisis de 2008'.

¿En qué se basa Crespo para anunciar este Armagedón? En analizar “las señales que nos llegan desde varios ámbitos como los tipos de cambio de las principales divisas, las principales bolsas del mundo, la duración previsible de la recesión y las vías de salida”. Según Crespo, esto no es un invento: “Los servicios de estudios de los grandes bancos mundiales ya están empezando a percibir claros síntomas de la próxima recesión”.

No es el único en sostenerlo. Holger Zschapitz, columnista del periódico alemán Die Zeit, proclamaba a principios de año que Estados Unidos está a punto de entrar en recesión y que el resto del mundo irá detrás. “La recuperación económica en la historia estadounidense duró un máximo de 9 años, por eso se espera una recesión de nuevo en 2017 a más tardar”, afirmaba Zschapitz, citado por el medio Russia Today.

Y por supuesto, si el próximo presidente del país más poderoso de la tierra se llama Donald Trump, el mundo entero sufrirá un shock. Primero será emocional: veremos si luego será económico.

Europa tampoco está en un momento bueno. Primero, su crecimiento es muy débil. Y segundo, Gran Bretaña realizará un referéndum sobre si permanecer o no en la UE. Los ingleses votarán el 26 de junio próximo – es el llamado Brexit, unión de Britain y exit (salida)–, y no se sabe cuál va a ser el resultado.

Si los británicos deciden abandonar la UE, será un duro golpe para la construcción europea, el ensayo político y económico más importante de los últimos siglos. ¿Qué puede seguir? España: todo parece indicar que este país se encamina a nuevas elecciones que, vaya casualidad, se celebrarían el 26 de junio.

¿Servirán para algo? Felipe González, que presidió este país durante 13 años, afirmó recientemente que se repetirán los resultados del 20D. O sea, continuará la incertidumbre.

En medio de todo esto, Europa se encuentra sometida a una potente presión en sus fronteras con cientos de miles de sirios y migrantes de otras nacionalidades que piden refugio. No solo hay un coste económico, sino que muchos partidos de extrema derecha que critican la política europea de asilo están ganando poco a poco las elecciones en sus países como en Francia o ahora en Austria. ¿Acabará rompiéndose en pedazos el sueño de la UE? Europa es un sueño no solo político sino económico. No lo olvidemos.

Pero no todos los analistas son tan pesimistas. Jonathan Wilmot, jefe de Grandes Inversiones y de Asesoramiento de Gestión de Capitales de Credit Suisse, afirma que no existen los mismos síntomas que en los años anteriores. Se basa en que la tasa de endeudamiento no es comparable a las crisis de 1929 y de 2008. “Las precondiciones que existían en las economías occidentales antes de esas grandes crisis no se dan ahora”, afirma Wilmot. Pone, eso sí, todo el peso en la política y en la forma en que se resuelvan nuestros desafíos.

Para Wilmot, el mundo está entrando en un periodo crítico donde las finanzas y el transporte están siendo reconfigurados por las innovaciones tecnológicas. Si los políticos toman las decisiones correctas, se podrá evitar una recaída económica.

En resumen, tras escuchar a los economistas y ver las hemerotecas, uno concluye que en todos los periodos siempre hay unos expertos que anuncian el fin del mundo, y otros que predicen solo pequeños sismos. Nadie puede predecir si 2017 será un año de recaída, aunque lo que nadie puede negar es que desde el punto de vista político y económico, el panorama mundial está lleno de incertidumbres.


----------



## Peneliano (29 Abr 2016)

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docume...P-EN.pdf/c2a7d306-73ad-4a7e-a980-5c4410d2d1e2

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 14:57 ----------

The page you were looking for doesn't exist (404)


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2016)

Tito Keiser y la esclavitud de la deuda (en castellano)

[youtube]W9Vkkm2KT6Y[/youtube]

[youtube]i21upAtrsnM[/youtube]


----------



## Estrellero (30 Abr 2016)

Como ya pusimos en otro lugar, en torno al 15 de octubre de 2016 es una fecha en que probablemente podría haber un crack financiero. Es cuando la oposición de Plutón a la conjunción natal del Sol, la Luna y Urano en la carta natal del Dolar se ve reforzada por otros tránsitos. 







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/754861-crisis-financieras-tienden-a-octubre-razones-de-tipo-astrologico.html

A partir de finales de noviembre de 2016 Júpiter hace cuadratura desde el grado 15º de Libra.


----------



## libertari (30 Abr 2016)

Sera en Octubre....


----------



## Peneliano (30 Abr 2016)

ya está siendo , día a día......

---------- Post added 30-abr-2016 at 14:34 ----------

La cobertura de la realidad estadounidense por parte de la prensa escrita se realiza, por lo general, a través de corresponsales que se limitan a traducir al castellano lo que dicen la mayoría de los grandes rotativos de EEUU, lo cual puede llevar a conclusiones que son cuestionables. Un ejemplo de ello es la lectura de las últimas elecciones primarias en el Estado de Nueva York, ganadas por el Sr. Trump en el Partido Republicano y por la Sra. Clinton en el Partido Demócrata, victorias que parecen haber colocado a ambos candidatos en posición de convertirse en los aspirantes de cada uno de los partidos para competir por la Presidencia de EEUU.

A primera vista, los datos parecerían confirmar que esta lectura no es del todo desacertada. En el día de hoy, Trump parece que terminará teniendo suficientes delegados para ser nombrado candidato republicano para competir con el candidato o candidata del Partido Demócrata para tal cargo.

Y, según los medios, es la Sra. Clinton la que más probablemente será la candidata. Y por los números de delegados así lo parecería. La Sra. Clinton tenía, después de las elecciones que tuvieron lugar en EEUU el día que se realizaron en Nueva York, 1.429 delegados elegidos en las primarias, a los cuales había que sumar 469 súperdelegados que tienen derecho a participar en la votación por el cargo que tienen, sean congresistas o senadores, u otros cargos electos del Partido Demócrata, sumando así 1.883 delegados, un número ya relativamente cercano para alcanzar los 2.383 necesarios para conseguir la mayoría. El Sr. Bernie Sanders tenía 1.149 delegados y tenía el apoyo de solo 31 súperdelegados, ganando un total de 1.180. La diferencia es notable y parecería que el Sr. Sanders no tiene muchas probabilidades de ser el candidato del Partido Demócrata.

Lo que no se conoce tanto en España

Ahora bien, hay varios datos que deberían conocerse y que no se han publicado en España. Uno de ellos es que la mayor causa de la diferencia de delegados fue el inicio de la campaña en los Estados del sur, los más conservadores en aquel país. En aquellos Estados, el aparato del Partido Demócrata jugó un papel clave en la movilización del electorado de este partido, canalizando el voto a través de las asociaciones de afroamericanos y latinos, que eran, en la práctica, ramas del aparato del Partido Demócrata, aparato que estaba claramente a favor de la Sra. Clinton, ansiosos y temerosos del Sr. Sanders y su socialismo. De ahí el énfasis de la candidata Clinton en acentuar las discriminaciones por raza y grupo étnico, así como por género, que existen en EEUU, y su necesidad de corregirlas para facilitar una mayor integración de los afroamericanos, de los latinos y de las mujeres en el sistema económico y político estadounidense. La estrategia de la Sra. Clinton es facilitar la integración de los grupos discriminados –negros, latinos y mujeres- en la estructura de poder estadounidense. De ahí que la mayoría de aquellas asociaciones –lideradas por personas negras, latinas y mujeres de clase media alta– apoyaran a la Sra. Clinton.

El Sr. Sanders, por el contrario, enfatizó los temas transversales, mostrando sentido e identificación de clase social, pues su intención no es conseguir su integración en el sistema, sino el cambio de este. El Sr. Sanders cuestiona la estructura de poder, y por lo tanto, el sistema económico y político estadounidense basado en el maridaje y complicidad entre el poder financiero y económico, por un lado, y el poder político y mediático, por el otro. La estrategia de los movimientos civiles en defensa de los negros y de los movimientos feministas había conseguido que variara la composición de las estructuras de poder, incluyendo a las minorías negras, latinas y las mujeres, sin que el nivel de vida de la mayoría de negros, latinos y mujeres hubiera aumentado. En realidad, el Presidente Clinton, esposo de la candidata Clinton, había facilitado la integración de negros, latinos y mujeres en su Administración, a la vez que aprobó leyes de claro sentido clasista (es decir, que beneficiaron al mundo empresarial) que causaron el crecimiento de la pobreza en EEUU, también entre los negros, los latinos y las mujeres. El Presidente Obama, el primer presidente afroamericano, no ha mejorado el estándar de vida de la clase trabajadora afroamericana, la clase mayoritaria dentro de la población negra. Es una de las diferencias clave entre la candidata Clinton y el candidato Sanders. La Sra. Clinton enfatiza las políticas de identidad, de raza, de grupo cultural y étnico y de mujer, y el Sr. Sanders enfatiza las de clase social.

El socialismo de Sanders


Para Sanders el mayor problema de la democracia estadounidense es la instrumentalización del poder político por parte del poder financiero y económico, haciendo una llamada explícitamente a la Revolución Política del pueblo estadounidense frente a la minoría financiera y económica, que él llama la “billionaire class” (la clase de billonarios) que controla la vida política, económica y mediática del país. Su concepto de socialismo no es el de la nacionalización de los medios de producción, sino el de la democratización del sistema político, rompiendo el maridaje entre el poder financiero y económico y el poder político. Su llamada a la movilización de clase (redefiniendo la clase trabajadora como la mayoría de la población que trabaja, a la cual Sanders define como “las clases medias y las familias trabajadoras”) ha sido sorprendentemente exitosa. Ha movilizado sobre todo a la gente joven y a la clase trabajadora en EEUU. De ahí que fuera en las primarias que tuvieron lugar en los Estados más industrializados y más urbanos cuando su estrategia de clase fue más efectiva, ganando en muchos de estos Estados, venciendo además con grandes mayorías. Y es en estos Estados donde el aparato del Partido Demócrata ha tenido menor capacidad de movilización. Y ahí, en estos Estados, la Sra. Clinton tiene una imagen de ser un miembro prominente del establishment, algo que le daña. Ha recibido casi tres millones de dólares por dar 12 conferencias en los bancos de Wall Street, eje del capital financiero, que ha pagado gran parte de sus campañas. Así, la Sra. Clinton es especialmente vulnerable, pues se la ve como una figura del establishment en un momento en el que la población tiene un claro rechazo hacia el mismo, el cual es visto como controlador del Partido Demócrata. Ello explica la gran pérdida de personas pertenecientes al Partido Demócrata, cantidad que ha pasado de representar el 38% de la población adulta en 1988, al 29% en 2014. El Partido Republicano ha tenido una pérdida semejante de miembros, pasando de un 33% a un 26% en el mismo periodo, mientras que los independientes han subido, de un 31% en 1988 a un 42% en 2014. Es entre los independientes donde Sanders está consiguiendo más apoyo.

Los problemas de Hillary Clinton

Hillary Clinton, persona percibida claramente como miembro del establishment, tiene un elevado porcentaje de voto negativo (uno de los más altos, el 52%). Si se suman, pues, estas dos variables: una el bajo porcentaje de personas que se consideran demócratas, y dos el elevado grado de opinión desfavorable de Clinton entre la población, la candidatura de Clinton tiene un grave problema. En realidad, todas las encuestas muestran que Sanders podría derrotar a Trump con porcentajes mayores que Clinton, porcentajes que son incluso mayores entre los jóvenes, por debajo de los 35 años, y entre la clase trabajadora. En realidad, lo que está sucediendo en esta campaña es el resurgir de la clase trabajadora estadounidense como sujeto político. El gran rechazo por parte de tal clase hacia las estructuras políticas a las cuales se consideran como responsables del gran deterioro económico, es uno de los datos de mayor interés en EEUU, y que apenas ha aparecido en España.

Tal movilización es lo que explica el otro inesperado éxito, el del candidato Trump, cuyo apoyo procede en su mayoría de la clase trabajadora, predominantemente blanca. Y aun cuando, como he indicado en otros artículos, Trump es la versión Le Pen, la versión fascista en EEUU, sería injusto definir a sus seguidores como tales. Son obreros que rechazan profundamente el establishment político-mediático, hecho que Trump explota y capitaliza en su campaña. Un componente que atrae gran interés es que Trump, al comienzo de cada una de sus conferencias, ridiculiza el análisis político que han hecho los gurús mediáticos el día anterior en sus informativos.

El futuro incierto en el plano político en EEUU: el resurgimiento de la clase trabajadora como agente político

El bipartidismo está también en crisis profunda en EEUU. El descenso de la población que se identifica con ambos partidos es muy marcado. Y es probable que este descenso continúe. Y, mientras, el porcentaje de la población que se define como independiente (es decir, ni demócrata ni republicana) está aumentando de una manera muy notable. Durante las primarias en el Partido Demócrata votan solo los miembros del Partido Demócrata en algunos Estados, pero en otros pueden hacerlo también los independientes. Y es en estos Estados donde, por regla general, Sanders (que tiene su mayor apoyo entre los independientes) gana. De ahí que en los primeros Estados (en los que solo votan los demócratas, como en el Estado de Nueva York) consigue peores resultados. Pero no así cuando los independientes pueden votar. De ahí que en las encuestas para predecir el resultado de las elecciones generales, el candidato Sanders consiga unos porcentajes de voto sobre Trump mayores que los que consigue la Sra. Clinton.

Si la elección fuera Donald Trump versus Hillary Clinton, el resultado sería más incierto, pues Trump presentaría su candidatura intentando capitalizar sobre él el profundo sentimiento antiestablishment que aparece en aquel país frente a una figura que representa claramente a este establishment. Y aun cuando sería predecible que la mayoría de personas que han apoyado al candidato Sanders durante las elecciones primarias votaran a la Sra. Clinton, es también probable que un porcentaje elevado se abstuviera. No se puede subestimar el rechazo de la juventud (la mayoría de personas por debajo de 35 años simpatiza con Sanders) y de la clase trabajadora hacia el establishment. La percepción de que los dos partidos mayoritarios están instrumentalizados por intereses financieros y económicos está muy generalizada en EEUU, sobre todo entre las clases populares. Y no son insensibles a las llamadas a la necesidad de una revolución política que hace el candidato socialista. Desde la decisión de la Corte Suprema de EEUU en el año 2012 (“Citizen United Versus Federal Election Commission”), la cantidad y origen del dinero que pueden recibir los candidatos es ilimitada, con lo cual el 40% de los fondos que recogen los políticos (en terminología actual, la casta política) procede del 0,01% de la población.

Mientras, el promedio de los ingresos familiares, ajustado por la inflación, es hoy más bajo que en el año 2008. Y aun cuando el desempleo ha descendido bajo la Administración Obama, el porcentaje de la población adulta que trabaja ha disminuido. De ahí que el futuro sea hoy muy incierto en aquel país. No es fácil hacer predicciones, pues lo que caracteriza a la vida política de Estados Unidos es su gran rechazo hacia el establishment financiero, económico, político y mediático del país. Y ahí está la cuestión, que los grandes medios de información y persuasión españoles apenas citan.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2016 at 14:39 ----------

En la reciente historia económica y política se ha escrito mucho sobre Estados fallidos, pero poco sobre economías fallidas. En la actualidad, con la presentación por parte del Gobierno en funciones del supuesto Programa de Estabilidad para los próximos tres años, se puede hablar claramente de una economía fallida en la UE, la española, junto a la griega y portuguesa.

Las bases para poder concluir esto se asientan, primero, en la ausencia de un marco de conocimiento estadístico fehaciente y de calidad que permita llevar a cabo un análisis riguroso de la verdadera situación de la economía española. Hay verdaderas lagunas en el sistema estadístico español, como las hubo en el caso griego, que trató de confundir a la propia Comisión Europea, con la ayuda incluso del que hoy es el máximo responsable del BCE, que esconden una situación manifiestamente peor que la que se trata de presentar. No hay que olvidar los numerosos casos aparecidos, por no citar los que no han visto la luz, sobre falsedad en determinadas partidas de las cuentas regionales (Madrid, Valencia, Andalucía), por lo que la verdadera magnitud, por ejemplo, del déficit público es toda una incógnita que tendrá que resolver el Tribunal de Cuentas, cuando despierte del letargo al que le han sumido el PSOE y el PP.

También hay dudas razonables entre muchos economistas sobre cómo se mide el PIB y el empleo, con severas discrepancias entre fuentes estadísticas del sector exterior, turismo o Seguridad Social y un alarmante retraso en la medición de otras, como las referidas a Gasto Social, que se llevan a cabo de forma homogénea con la metodología SEEPROS.

Lo que si podemos saber con cierta seguridad es que España es de los pocos países, precisamente las economías fallidas, que aún no ha recuperado el PIB del año 2008, mientras que la UE en su conjunto lo ha alcanzado en este primer trimestre de 2016 gracias a la economía más estatalizada como es Francia, que ha avanzado un 0,5% en el primer trimestre. España, si las previsiones no fallan y teniendo en cuenta la cuestionada medición del PIB, no lo logrará antes de 2017, si es que avanzamos a un ritmo del 2,5% de media. Pero mientras, seguiremos teniendo una tasa de paro de economía fallida, no inferior al 15% en las mejores expectativas, con una composición tan injusta como improductiva, ya que deja al albur de la beneficencia a gran parte de los parados de larga duración. Cuando una economía no es capaz de generar empleo de calidad, de incorporar mecanismos de corrección de la avaricia y codicia del mundo empresarial global y abandona a su suerte a gran parte de esta población, junto a enfermos crónicos o mayores sin recursos, estamos ante un Estado y una economía fallida.

Con estos parámetros económicos, muchos de ellos no ajustados a la realidad, y sociales, con información retrasada, de mala calidad y retorcida en las sedes estadísticas de origen, este gobierno en funciones se atreve a salir en sede del Consejo de Ministros de oficio con un mitin incalificable en un país democrático con un Gobierno en funciones, por supuesto sin consensuar nada con quienes podrían ser los próximos inquilinos de la Moncloa. Para esta puesta de largo, Rajoy elige a sus dos ministros estrella: Economía y Hacienda, justo los responsables directos de los errores de previsión en gastos e ingresos públicos, y que se han vuelto a inventar un cuadro macro nutriéndose de los echadores de cartas y chamanistas que tanto el FMI como otras instituciones tienen al mando de los servicios de estudios y departamentos de previsión.

Según este nuevo cuadro macroeconómico, España tendrá unos ingresos públicos que son una constante de aquí a cuatro años. Pase lo que pase, los ingresos públicos serán un 38% del PIB, décima arriba o abajo, mientras que los gastos sí se reducirán, por supuesto sin tener en cuenta que habrá nuevas elecciones regionales en 2019 y que seguramente se repetirán anticipadamente las generales tras el 26J. Esta reducción, sin recortes en gasto social como manda el manual y argumentario del buen mentiroso, será de tres puntos porcentuales, para que Bruselas se crea el ejercicio de funambulismo estadístico que también se le da a Montoro al utilizar el Excel.

Esta faena de aliño en materia de maquillaje estadístico, que alguien tendrá que romper abriendo todos los cajones y sacando a la luz de una vez todas las facturas pendientes, las sometidas al control judicial y las otras, para que se pueda saber de verdad lo que se debe. Sólo así se podrá empezar a cuadrar un presupuesto realista de cara no a vender humo en Bruselas, sino para que los ciudadanos puedan elegir libremente a sus representantes sobre la base de un escenario creíble. Por supuesto, también será esencial para la próxima legislatura cambiar el estatus jurídico del INE, despolitizarlo y acometer un proyecto de inversión de fondos para ponerlo al nivel de los mejores centros de elaboración de estadísticas, pero no veo que nadie lo lleve en su programa.

Siguiendo con el mitin, lo más delirante es la previsión de crecimiento para los próximos años, una constante anclada en el 2,5%, después de que ya el FMI ha reculado y sus chamanes han pronosticado que en 2017 apenas llegaremos al 1,6% y que en 2016, con suerte, nos iríamos al 2,4%. Por tanto, no es coherente un crecimiento estable en el 2,5% y una reducción de la tasa de paro de más de 5 puntos porcentuales en un contexto de ralentización económica mundial, como ya se está notando, por ejemplo, en EEUU. Y además, reduciendo drásticamente el déficit público, drenando del sistema más de 15.000 millones en los próximos ejercicios. Si estudiasen un poco, sabrían que España ha podido crecer en 2014 y 2015 gracias al dopaje del BCE, el precio del petróleo y el déficit público, porque para los que agnósticos o descreídos del gasto público, éste sí genera crecimiento y empleo.

Por tanto, y teniendo en cuenta el escenario internacional, donde se agostarán los efectos de viento de cola, será imposible crear esos 1,8 millones de empleos que el principal responsable de los errores en España, De Guindos, anunció ayer tras el Consejo de Ministros. Se sabe que España apenas crea empleo estable, un 1,8% en el último año, y solo genera empleo barato y de mala calidad, por lo que el déficit de la Seguridad Social se cronificará. No hay ninguna medida para paliar el problema demográfico, la industria se desangra, la inversión mundial se contrae y Europa sigue teniendo más de 23 millones de desempleados, de los que casi 5 millones, más de 6 si sumáramos los subempleados, se deben a la economía española.

En resumen, la economía española, casi como el país, se presenta como un milagro, cuando en realidad somos la rémora, ya que no hemos sido capaces de recuperar el PIB de 2008, algo que ya hicieron las grandes economías de la UE. El empleo, desempleo y actividad demuestran que la economía española no solo no se recupera, sino que va dejando atrás mucho crecimiento potencial que le hace ser claramente, junto a Grecia y Portugal, una economía sin futuro para jóvenes que no pueden emigrar, mayores sin recursos, parados de larga duración, científicos y enfermos crónicos. Las malas estadísticas pueden maquillar las cifras, pero si se quiere elaborar un verdadero y creíble Plan de Estabilidad no se deben utilizar las cifras oficiales, porque adolecen de actualidad y calidad en muchas de ellas, y porque, por otro lado, las cuentas regionales y municipales son el gran misterio que algún investigador privado no contaminado deberá emplearse a fondo para desenmascarar.

_*La doctrina oficial acrítica, tanto de políticos como de medios de comunicación y economistas de cabecera, es que somos el milagro y todo se restaurará sin recortes sociales. La inteligencia social está por encima de estos mítines y mentiras oficiales. Lean a los críticos y no se dejen llevar por el argumentario oficial. España está mucho peor que de lo que se dice desde los púlpitos del sistema. De hecho, volveremos a ver una situación recesiva en este ciclo 2016-2019.

*_


----------



## El Promotor (30 Abr 2016)

Triste y desangelado está siendo el ocaso de la secta de Bertok y sus burbumoris adoradores del colapso inminente y del aterrador apocalipsis que iba a envolver todo en tinieblas.

Aquí les dejo otro zas en la boca de la realidad...

*El PIB mantiene el ritmo y crece un 0,8% en el primer trimestre*

29/04/2016

El producto interior bruto (PIB) español mantiene su ritmo de crecimiento y marca una expansión del 0,8% en el primer trimestre, más de lo esperado. Acumula así *11 trimestres seguidos de avance*. 

Esta tasa está en línea con la marcada en el último trimestre del año pasado y supera las previsiones de los economistas y también de propio Banco de España. *En comparación interanual (es decir, del primer trimestre de 2016 frente al de 2015), el PIB ha crecido un 3,4%*, una décima menos del registro marcado entre octubre y diciembre de 2015, según ha anunciado hoy el Instituto Nacional de Estadística.








*El PIB de la eurozona se recupera y alcanza niveles previos a la crisis*

La economía de la zona euro experimentó en el primer trimestre de 2016 una expansión del 0,6% con respecto a los tres últimos meses de 2015, cuando el PIB del bloque del euro aumentó un 0,3%, según el dato preliminar publicado por Eurostat.

Gracias a este último repunte se alcanzan los niveles previos a la crisis económica. [...]

De este modo, en los tres primeros meses del año la eurozona creció al mayor ritmo desde el primer trimestre de 2015. *En comparación con el primer trimestre del año pasado, la economía de la zona euro creció a un ritmo del 1,6%, en línea con la expansión interanual de los trimestres anteriores. *








PD. Y un consejo para los que frecuentan este hilo y todavía conservan algo de lucidez y entendimiento.

¡Huyan de aquí y disfruten de la vida! Aún están a tiempo.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Abr 2016)

creciendo a esos niveles , y con el segundo mayor paro de Europa y con un deficit disparado... ( por no mencionar los niveles de deuda patria). Sin duda como mínimo curioso.


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2016)

Estrellero dijo:


> Como ya pusimos en otro lugar, en torno al 15 de octubre de 2016 es una fecha en que probablemente podría haber un crack financiero. Es cuando la oposición de Plutón a la conjunción natal del Sol, la Luna y Urano en la carta natal del Dolar se ve reforzada por otros tránsitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estáis como una puta regadera.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Estáis como una puta regadera.



Octubre esta muy lejos. La 2a o 3a semana de Mayo apunta a corrección muy fuerte en el SP


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2016)

Disfrutar de la vida, disfruto. Vaya si disfruto. Pero cual hormiga tomo precauciones para el futuro. Harto estoy de las cigarras triunfalistas y sobre todo de las mercenarias.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2016)

vettonio dijo:


> Disfrutar de la vida, disfruto. Vaya si disfruto. Pero cual hormiga tomo precauciones para el futuro. Harto estoy de las cigarras triunfalistas y sobre todo de las mercenarias.



Persevera y llegaras a una situación en la que podrá llover fuego y no te supondrá mayor problema.

Es el propio darwinismo financiero quien hará el trabajo e ira limpiando a tanta chusma lacaya del wannabismo. Morirán ahogados por su propia vida de insatisfacción, que es en el fondo lo que les ocurre.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Abr 2016)

El mundo es una hogar jodido , la reflexión e interpretación del mismo le favorecerá para lograr una paz que es impagable. El tiempo, si " el tiempo " es el mayor bien del que disponemos.
No tener deudas es un factor ciertamente importante , ya que eso te permite una libertad , que es lo que mas le jode a este sistema , el cual crea deseos nunca cumplidos sino que provocan otros , logrando así un enganche vital que es la mayor de las cadenas.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> El mundo es una hogar jodido , la reflexión e interpretación del mismo le favorecerá para lograr una paz que es impagable. El tiempo, si " el tiempo " es el mayor bien del que disponemos.
> No tener deudas es un factor ciertamente importante , ya que eso te permite una libertad , que es lo que mas le jode a este sistema , el cual crea deseos nunca cumplidos sino que provocan otros , logrando así un enganche vital que es la mayor de las cadenas.



Cierto, solo quien así lo entiende esta preparado para cavar la trinchera que lleva a la libertad.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Abr 2016)

Es difícil lograrlo , ya que según vas abriendo puertas , se van cerrando valores educacionales que has recibido a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> Es difícil lograrlo , ya que según vas abriendo puertas , se van cerrando valores educacionales que has recibido a lo largo del tiempo.



Perseverancia y foco. Y tener un curro especializado.

No hace falta mas, el secreto esta en la fortaleza de uno mismo, aunque es difícil pasar por encima de todos los wannabismo a con los que somos bombardeados desde primera hora de la mañana hasta el anochecer.


----------



## Peneliano (1 May 2016)

Si analizásemos cualquier variable está claro que el discurso gana por goleada.

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 00:25 ----------

Las 5 cosas que más estresan al hombre de nuestro tiempo
Vivimos en la era de la actividad, de las prisas, de la falta de tiempo. Todos padecemos las consecuencias del estrés, reflejadas tanto en la mente como en el cuerpo a través de múltiples patologías. La solución no parte únicamente de erradicar esa ansiedad a base de medicamentos, sino de aprender a gestionar el estrés y el efecto nocivo que produce en nuestro organismo y en nuestra psique.
El estrés bloquea la zona del cerebro que se encarga de la resolución del problemas. Se produce una distorsión entre lo que sucede y la interpretación que hacemos de la realidad. Es el frenador por antonomasia del optimismo y tiene un efecto devastador en las personas a nivel social: el estrés conduce a una pérdida total de empatía. La ansiedad es un miedo irracional a algo real o ficticio. Posee dos patas: la proyección de que en el futuro algo no va a ir bien y la incapacidad para resolver un problema en el momento actual.
El cerebro de las mujeres es más sensible al estrés. Según un estudio publicado el pasado año en la revista Molecular Psychiatry, las hombres adaptan mejor sus neuronas para resistir los efectos del estrés. La hormona encargada de activar la señal de alarma (CRF: factor de liberación de corticotropina), sensibiliza de manera más intensa las neuronas en la mujer que en el hombre.
¿Qué 5 elementos estresan al hombre y a la mujer del siglo XXI?
1- La obsesión por aprovechar el tiempo
Decía Gregorio Marañón “La rapidez, que es una virtud, engendra un vicio, que es la prisa”. Hoy en día vivimos expuestos a un convencimiento que resulta muy perjudicial para la sociedad: que la prisa y la aceleración producen mayores y mejores resultados. Si alguien comenta “no tengo tiempo…tengo prisa… estoy muy liado“, lo asimilamos como normal y correcto. En cambio cuando alguien señala que le sobra tiempo, uno se sorprende y juzga negativamente a la persona que tiene enfrente.
El ser humano únicamente posee una vida, y desaprovecharla genera sentimientos de angustia. Aparece la culpa cuando uno observa que el tiempo no es rentable o no ha sido bien exprimido. Existe una obsesión constante de colmar el tiempo de actividades productivas. Dejamos a un lado las placenteras y las que nos gustan, “por si hay tiempo” olvidando que el estado anímico se verá resentido.
No olvidemos que si dejamos fuera todo aquello que nos gusta, con el tiempo uno deja de ser capaz de disfrutar de las cosas agradables que aportan felicidad.
aprovechamiento tiempo.jpeg 2

2- Estar conectados, la tecnología
Hace unos años, uno iba en el metro o en el autobús y leía, escuchaba música o simplemente miraba y observaba. Mantenía su mente en blanco o en ensoñaciones. Hoy en día parece que ese tiempo no existe, lo hemos sustituido: desde contestar correos del trabajo, mirar actualizaciones en las redes sociales, leer las ultimas noticias en los medios, ver vídeos o publicaciones… Es una obsesión, una obsesión terrible y peligrosa para la mente y para el ser humano.
Existen estudios que alertan sobre la exposición de los jóvenes a la tecnología y a la pantalla. Expertos del grupo de investigación Neuroplasticidad y Aprendizajede de la Universidad de Granada advierten sobre como la sobreestimulación temprana puede, no solo originar desordenes en el ámbito de manejo del estrés, sino también influir en el proceso de atención y aprendizaje. En uno de sus estudios concluyeron, “el entrenamiento en tareas demasiado complejas, antes de que el sistema esté preparado para llevarlas a cabo, puede producir deficiencias permanentes en la capacidad de aprendizaje a lo largo de la vida”.
adiccionredessociales2
La vida es un camino donde hay que luchar por sacar la mejor versión de uno mismo. La felicidad consiste en hacer una pequeña obra de arte con nuestra vida. Para esa obra de arte, hace falta tiempo, silencio, espacio, atención, tranquilidad, sosiego y paz. Todos esos ingredientes están diluyéndose, desapareciendo a pasos agigantados de las vidas de las personas. El primer paso consiste en parar. Esto significa pausa mental, relajación y meditación. Así nos adentramos en el control de la mente y en el encuentro con la paz. La técnica de origen budista, mindfulness, tan estudiada hoy en día, ofrece resultados científicos impactantes en el cerebro.
3- Perder el control
Para el ser humano es más importante tener la razón que vivir. Cuesta aceptar que uno está equivocado. La mente manda. La mente ordena. La mente controla. Seguimos las directrices de la razón, respondemos a las cuestiones, únicamente desde lo cognitivo. En los últimos años la razón se ha convertido en un tirano y nos hemos olvidado que existe algo más grande, algo único, que es capaz de romper barreras, de alcanzar acuerdos o de lograr la paz; y eso es el corazón.
El deseo de controlarlo todo genera una gran angustia. Hay que fiarse de la vida, de las buenas intenciones y de los grandes corazones. Las viejas seguridades se han derrumbado; lo que antes daba paz ahora genera inquietud.
Cuando el estrés te invada o temas perder el control, tu cabeza se agote o tu cuerpo no te responda, pon el corazón, él hará el resto. Cuando pones el corazón en algo pequeño, pasa a ser algo grande y maravilloso. 
4. El ego
El ser humano teme dos muertes: la muerte al final de la vida y la muerte como desaparición de la propia identidad. Esta última, ese miedo a cambiar, es el origen de muchos problemas. Las personas no quieren transformarse. Tienen pánico a reinventarse debido a que su individualismo se ha convertido en su zona de confort y les aporta una “relativa paz”, tóxica y hostil. La humildad es la base de todo cambio, y por ello se precisa dejar de lado al ego que nos instiga, que nos bloquea, para llegar al interior, redescubrir nuestros talentos y volver a nacer, sin miedo al cambio. Donde hay humildad, hay sabiduría, dice un texto clásico.
5. Ser perfectos
Decía Victor Pauchet, “el trabajo más productivo es el que sale de las manos de un hombre contento“. El perfeccionista es el eterno insatisfecho. Nada está nunca a la altura de lo deseado. No puede vivir en paz. Vive en la constante duda de todo, porque quiere llegar a un gran nivel, a veces irreal. Educamos a los hijos para que sean perfectos y vivimos intentando mostrar una imagen de perfección global en nuestro entorno. Ser perfeccionista es una labor agotadora porque uno se compara con el resto, y cuando uno compara, coteja superficies y no profundidades.
Hay que aceptar que somos seres humanos y cometemos errores. Como bien expresa el psicólogo israelí de la Universidad de Harvard, Tal Ben Shahar: “la felicidad consiste en aceptar el derecho al error y la imperfección para llegar a la plenitud“.
Estamos en la era de la hiperactividad cerebral. Saltamos y volamos de un tema a otro con velocidad pasmosa. Hoy en día resulta más beneficioso saber frenar y desacelerar, que mantener el motor activado de la mente sin freno. Existen estudios que apoyan cada vez más la serenidad para crear y resolver los problemas. Caminar ligero puede resultar más beneficioso para la salud que llevar al corazón en todas las actividades (físicas y psicológicas) al máximo de sus posibilidades.


----------



## Peneliano (5 May 2016)

Las cifras y la realidad - Economía Directa 4-5-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(04/05 a las 07:12:15) 01:09:38 11401682 - iVoox


----------



## Peneliano (5 May 2016)

" Con el paso del tiempo comprendí que podía ser realmente latoso y odioso para quienes detestan mi modo de escribir , de ser y aparecer . Para quienes querrían que me escondiese , que fuese mas discreto, que no me presentase en las universidades o en programas televisivos de máxima audiencia. Para quienes prefieren que solo exista evasión y espectáculo , porque eso les garantiza una suerte de monopolio de la seriedad. Y con el paso del tiempo aprendí a medir el valor de las palabras con los enemigos que cada vez tenía en frente . Cuando alguien me cuenta que en algunos periódicos y en algunos programas de televisión me atacan , sé que he hecho bien .Sé que cuanto mas intentan deslegitimarme , mas miedo dan mis palabras . Cuanto mas fuertes son las risotadas vulgares de muchos intelectuales molestos , mas claro resulta que mis palabras les ensordecen.
Todo esto me ha enseñado a apreciar a quienes me critican sin desacreditarme ni insultarme ,sin inventar ignominias ni embustes. Una confrontación crítica leal es lo único que ayuda a crecer y mejorar , mientras que el pensamiento oculto tras el cinismo de cierto mundillo mediático es mi peor enemigo. Creo que es un aliado , a veces sin saberlo, del poder criminal .Si se siente la necesidad de mostrar que nadie está limpio , que todo está podrido, que tras cada intento de cambiar se esconde un pretexto o una mentira , entonces da igual ocho que ochenta , todo es lícito y posible . Esta actitud es la anestesia que facilita la promoción de quien se deja corromper "honradamente ", de quien acepta el compromiso, de quien opta por el saqueo, la supervivencia , la pornografía de quedarse mirando y gozando de lo peor que llega a tu casa cada día. Todo está justificado porque las cosas se han hecho así, porque todos lo hacen así o , peor aún , porque sólo se pueden hacer así."
ROBERTO SAVIANO--"La belleza y el infierno"


----------



## kabyla (6 May 2016)

lo que mas estresa es que nos suelten tochos infumables


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 May 2016)

kabyla dijo:


> lo que mas estresa es que nos suelten tochos infumables



Pero ¿quién le obliga a leerlos? cualquiera diría que le ponen una pistola en la sien.

¡Quejica!.


----------



## Tio_Serio (6 May 2016)

Pues yo el de Saviano me lo he fumado bien a gusto.


----------



## Akita (6 May 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Persevera y llegaras a una situación en la que podrá llover fuego y no te supondrá mayor problema..



¿Falta mucho para el fuego y el apocalipsis? ienso:


----------



## BRAXTON (6 May 2016)

Vengo a desinsectar.

Deuda y petróleo. Los límites al crecimiento - Rankia


----------



## JimJones (6 May 2016)

Horny Report 37 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(06/05 a las 21:33:13) 39:07 11437709 - iVoox


----------



## El Promotor (7 May 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Falta mucho para el fuego y el apocalipsis? ienso:



¡Ya llega! ¡Es inminente!

*La Seguridad Social gana 158.038 afiliados en abril, su segundo mejor dato en la serie*

Abril se saldó con 158.038 cotizantes más respecto al mes anterior hasta los 17.463.836, según datos hechos públicos hoy por el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad social. No se superaba la barrera de los 17,4 millones de ocupados desde 2011.

*El PIB mantiene el ritmo y crece un 0,8% en el primer trimestre*

El producto interior bruto (PIB) español mantiene su ritmo de crecimiento y marca una expansión del 0,8% en el primer trimestre, más de lo esperado. Acumula así 11 trimestres seguidos de avance. 

Esta tasa está en línea con la marcada en el último trimestre del año pasado y supera las previsiones de los economistas y también de propio Banco de España. En comparación interanual (es decir, del primer trimestre de 2016 frente al de 2015), el PIB ha crecido un 3,4%, una décima menos del registro marcado entre octubre y diciembre de 2015, según ha anunciado hoy el Instituto Nacional de Estadística. 

*PMI manufacturero abril España 53,5 frente 53,0 esperado y 53,4 anterior*

El Índice de Gestión de Compras de Markit Purchasing Managers’ Index® (PMI®) para España ajustado estacionalmente – índice compuesto diseñado para medir el comportamiento de la economía manufacturera – marcó el nivel 53.5 en abril, aumentando ligeramente de la lectura de 53.4registrada en el mes anterior e indicando una nueva sólida mejora de la “salud” del sector. Las condiciones operativas se han fortalecido ininterrumpidamente durante los últimos veintinueve meses.

*PMI servicios España abril 55,1 vs 55,0 esperado*

El Índice de Actividad Comercial ajustado estacionalmente registró 55.1 en abril, disminuyendo marginalmente del nivel 55.3 observado en marzo y, continuó indicando un marcado aumento de la actividad del sector servicios, que se ha incrementado ininterrumpidamente durante los últimos dos años y medio. La actividad aumentó en los seis sectores principales cubiertos por el estudio, y la expansión más pronunciada se observó en las empresas de Transportes y Almacenamientos.

*Las ventas de coches crecen un 21,2% en abril*

Las ventas de coches siguen creciendo. Una vez concluido el efecto estacional de la Semana Santa que condicionó de manera notable el mes de marzo pasado, las ventas de automóviles en abril alcanzaron las 100.281 unidades, experimentando un crecimiento del 21,2% respecto del mismo mes del anterior. En lo que va de año, hasta mayo, el mercado registra un volumen de 385.775 unidades lo que representa un crecimiento del 10,3%, siendo el mejor cuatrimestre desde 2008, según las cifras de las patronales Faconauto, Anfac y Ganvam.

*Aumenta un 7,4% el gasto de los turistas extranjeros en España*

El gasto de los turistas internacionales que visitaron España alcanzó los 12.253 millones de euros durante el primer trimestre del año, lo que supone un aumento del 7,4% con respecto al mismo periodo de 2015, según la encuesta Egatur difundida este jueves por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

Etcétera.


*En serio: ¡Bertok dimisión!* 

:XX:


----------



## Janus (7 May 2016)

like......


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 May 2016)

Las cifras durante la burbuja también eran estupendas, hay algunos que no aprenden la lección.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 May 2016)

Disfruta de la droga de drogui...tiene fecha de caducidad.

El crecimiento de palo con dinero de palo está muy bien para repartir la mierda entre los millones de incautos que no han aprendido nada...

Riase y disfrute del verano...es lo propio de la cigarra.

El mundo en colores coñoooo...


----------



## bertok (7 May 2016)

******* dijo:


> Disfruta de la droga de drogui...tiene fecha de caducidad.
> 
> El crecimiento de palo con dinero de palo está muy bien para repartir la mierda entre los millones de incautos que no han aprendido nada...
> 
> ...



¿lo entenderá o es un amoral indómito?


----------



## BRAXTON (7 May 2016)

El plomotrol es un vendedor de biblias...una pobre rata que trata de colocar un producto que cada día es más complicado vender: PPSOE...y por ende el viejo régimen heredado por Felipón.

Los datos de ayer de la economía gusana meten miedo al miedo...

A partir de las elecciones ...ira y fuego.

Entretanto dejemos que los apóstoles de la NEP se rían y retocen con el manguerazo de Drogui...risas hoy...miseria mañana.

Como dices tu Bertok, el que quiso prepararse ya lo hizo.


----------



## El Promotor (7 May 2016)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Las cifras durante la burbuja también eran estupendas, hay algunos que no aprenden la lección.



Otro día me paso por este hilo-cueva con una recopilación de lo que aquí se predijo justo para estas fechas por parte de Bertok, Janus, B-raxton, Defensor de la alegría y otros más de la Secta del Colapso Inminente.

Y nos echamos unas risas sanas entre todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 May 2016)

Yo jamás he hablado de 2016...a mi firma me remito.

Pero ya se empieza a ver claro la insostenibilidad del sistema...hay muchos signos de que cada vez mas gente es consciente...a pesar de la propaganda que nos coloca el telediario, o los troles en internet.

Entre el 17 y la primera mitad del 18 van a pasar muchas cosas.

A partir del 18, mucha necesidad, y mucha miseria...de las dos, la moral y la material.


----------



## Estrellero (7 May 2016)

¿Qué tal la multa de la UE al reino de España por deficit excesivo? 

Rajoy ofrece un ajuste más a Bruselas para evitar la multa por el déficit | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 May 2016)

Alguien que haga un resumen de la situación en un parrafo de 20 lineas?

Si quereis un buen colchon ahora es el momento de abastecerse de oro ,Bitcoins y otras divisas del futuro.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 May 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otro día me paso por este hilo-cueva con una recopilación de lo que aquí se predijo justo para estas fechas por parte de Bertok, Janus, B-raxton, Defensor de la alegría y otros más de la Secta del Colapso Inminente.
> 
> Y nos echamos unas risas sanas entre todos.



Las fechas de colapso para cualquier esquema Ponzi, pueden sufrir un patadón palante si entra en el juego cualquier inversor fuerte en el último momento. Y para eso está el de tu avatar con el bazooka, no? :|


----------



## El Promotor (14 May 2016)

Siete días sin movimiento en el hilo. Qué triste. 

Vamos a darle un poco de vidilla y alegría...

*La economía española volverá a crecer alrededor del 0,8% en el segundo trimestre, según BBVA Research*

La economía española volverá a crecer alrededor de un 0,8% en el segundo trimestre del año, con lo que encadenará cuatro trimestres seguidos con este ritmo de avance, según BBVA Research, que introduce de acuerdo con esta evolución un "sesgo positivo" en su previsión de crecimiento para este año, del 2,7%.

"La recuperación económica continúa", ha indicado el economista jefe de Economías Desarrolladas de BBVA Research, Rafael Doménech, durante la presentación del último informe 'Situación España', en el que se indica, además, que "el ritmo de crecimiento podría acelerarse en el segundo trimestre si se consolida la tendencia positiva de algunos indicadores".

Así, Doménech cree que la probabilidad de que finalmente España pueda crecer por encima del 2,7%, objetivo también compartido por el Gobierno en funciones, es "creciente".

*BBVA prevé que España crezca el 2,7% durante los dos próximos años*

El informe "Situación España" correspondiente al segundo trimestre del año presentado este miércoles, indica que el "PIB seguirá creciendo a tasas saludables" y permitirá crear alrededor de un millón de puestos de trabajo entre 2016 y 2017, así como reducir la tasa de paro al 18,5% el próximo año.


PD. Un saludo, mi querido asustaviejas.


----------



## Peneliano (16 May 2016)

R.I.P. al Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social - Economía Directa 16-5-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(16/05 a las 10:02:17) 01:04:00 11542091 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (16 May 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> R.I.P. al Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social - Economía Directa 16-5-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(16/05 a las 10:02:17) 01:04:00 11542091 - iVoox



Las cartas están echadas.

Mientras, los bufones del reino le hacen el juego a sus amos por unos simples maníes.

Merecen que les corten la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2016)

Que lo disfruten

[youtube]hnvCloa8hqw[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (18 May 2016)

*!!! Allez la france !!!*

Va a ser la juventud francesa la que se levante contra la puta corruptocracia que apenas deja respirar a la gente de la calle


----------



## El Promotor (19 May 2016)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! Allez la france !!!*
> 
> Va a ser la juventud francesa la que se levante contra la puta corruptocracia que apenas deja respirar a la gente de la calle



No se olvide de la aguerrida juventud española, mi querido asustaviejas...

*Jóvenes en pie, nueva plataforma impulsada por simpatizantes de Podemos, IU y asociaciones*

*Juventud en pie y con voz propia*


----------



## Peneliano (20 May 2016)

La deuda de Mariano el Austero - Economía Directa 19-5-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(19/05 a las 07:45:42) 01:01:55 11582463 - iVoox


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (20 May 2016)

Es un sistema de esclavitud encubierta, de servilismo feudal, hay recursos sin justa redistribución.

El mundo se va a la mierda, no va a volver a ser el mismo tal y como lo conocemos, superpoblación, agotamiento de recursos... no vamos a quedar ninguno. 

¿Solución? No tener hijos.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2016)




----------



## sirpask (20 May 2016)

Deuda impagable, Bancos requebrados (Db), Elecciones de nuevo sin gobiernos claros, y candidatos que no servirian ni de barrenderos. Que no han gestionado (excepto el corrupto Rajoy) ni un ayuntamiento.

Este final de año, y el que viene... no va a envidiar en nada al 2008. Esta vez... si que si... tripe suelo guanil.


----------



## bertok (20 May 2016)

sirpask dijo:


> Deuda impagable, Bancos requebrados (Db), Elecciones de nuevo sin gobiernos claros, y candidatos que no servirian ni de barrenderos. Que no han gestionado (excepto el corrupto Rajoy) ni un ayuntamiento.
> 
> Este final de año, y el que viene... no va a envidiar en nada al 2008. Esta vez... si que si... tripe suelo guanil.



Ya me he puesto el avatar de WAR MODE.

Se les ve claramente las intenciones.


----------



## Peneliano (20 May 2016)




----------



## Peneliano (24 May 2016)

https://play.uwhisp.com/MercadoAbie...entrevista-a-juanignaciocre1-en-capital-radio

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 18:42 ----------

cuidado ahí fuera !!!!!!


----------



## bertok (27 May 2016)

ZASCA, centeneitor

Rajoy promete nuevos recortes a Europa


----------



## bertok (29 May 2016)

Hace 4 escasos años pasaba esto

[youtube]uMxUdD-Y2aY[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 May 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Hace 4 escasos años pasaba esto
> 
> [youtube]uMxUdD-Y2aY[/youtube]



Me acuerdo perfectamente de los mineros del Bierzo.

También que la policía se empleó a fondo con asaltos a domicilios y acciones punitivas contra particulares sindicalistas.

Tengan cuidado ahí afuera.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2016)

El desmantelamiento de la industria no ha sido ninguna casualidad.

Si le añaden la narcotización de la juventud a partir del sistema educativo, el capital campa a sus anchas.

Elysium, con práctica certeza.

Elijan bien su camino y no miren atrás.

Suerte


----------



## Peneliano (29 May 2016)

No se olviden de la estabilización de los sindicatos ; cuyo papel en estos momentos de la historia será recordado como cooperadores necesarios en el fúturo próximo. Ojos siempre abiertos y mente siempre en guardia.

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 20:55 ----------

quería decir "estatalización".


----------



## bertok (29 May 2016)

Los últimos 5 minutos ponen la piel de gallina

[youtube]1pt-nfQN4vQ[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (30 May 2016)

Andy Xie:On top of bursting global commodity bubble,China’s overcapacity bubble will kill global capital expenditure for many years to come


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 May 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Los últimos 5 minutos ponen la piel de gallina
> 
> [youtube]1pt-nfQN4vQ[/youtube]



La policía antidisturbios denuncia la excesiva musculatura de los mineros. | Rokambol


----------



## bertok (31 May 2016)

Lo meto en el hilo bunker ante el temor de que la gestapo lo quite rápido del principal.

Que jartá a reír

[youtube]nnlMKuowuXw[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (31 May 2016)

Conocí a Sanchez Mato en los debates de Colectivo Burbuja ; el video muestra claramente el nivel político que reinaba hasta hace poco en la capital , catalogando de represivo el mero hecho de realizar un control en las cuentas PUBLICAS (que ellos pensaban que eran de autogestión ) para ver si se han producido algún tipo de maniobras ilegales. Le deseo salud y valentía para poder llegar a conocer la verdad.

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 23:42 ----------

Si este tipo de debates televisados no sirve para abrir un poco la mente de la gente , es que no hay solución y el servilismo partidista de la población será la cuna de la esclavitud mental de la misma. Si se pierde la capacidad para discernir entre el bien y el mal por un mísero trozo de pan , todo lo que acontezca a partir de ahí será mas que merecido. Cuidado ahí fuera y salud a la gente de bien.


----------



## Peneliano (31 May 2016)

Cumple un papel que a veces provoca risas , otras veces un sentimiento nada agradable para mi como es la condescendencia y en otras ocasiones simplemente pena. Suerte y que le merezca la pena.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2016)

Tito Borja Mateo







Las verdades del sector inmobiliario con Borja Mateo - Economía Directa 31-5-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(31/05 a las 07:58:36) 28:31 11721488 - iVoox


----------



## El Promotor (2 Jun 2016)

En nombre de la dignidad y la decencia: ¡Bertok dimisión!

*El paro registrado baja de los cuatro millones por primera vez en seis años*

El paro registrado ha caído por debajo de los cuatro millones. Los *119**.768 desempleados menos incritos en las oficinas públicas de empleo *han hecho que se pierda esta cota por primera vez desde agosto de 2010 y han dejado la cifra total en 3.891.403 parados. Mayo, tradicionalmente un muy buen mes para el mercado laboral, también arroja buenas noticias del lado del empleo, *la afiliación a la Seguridad Social creció en 198.004*, según el Ministerio de Empleo.








¡Toma ya!


----------



## Olduvai (2 Jun 2016)

Da asco leerte.


----------



## CaraCortada (2 Jun 2016)

La sensacion de asco respecto a su persona se me agotó hace tiempo


----------



## Tio_Serio (2 Jun 2016)

Es la tapadera del cubo de basura, pretende hacer su función ocultando lo que hay debajo. Pero el olor le puede.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jun 2016)

Para arreglar tanto promotor os dejo un regalo, tenéis que corregir el 3d pasándolo a 2d y no olviden agradecer al que lo subió a yotuve.

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchNpjAdVgY


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2016)

[youtube]sNuvOmLMA5o[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2016)

Lo pongo aquí (lo he escrito en otro hilo).

Nadie podrá decir que no se avisó

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Venga, lo voy a poner una vez más y alguno con un par de luces será capaz de salvarse.

*El mercado de la vivienda en España es una engañifa monumental* en la que está pringado desde el poder público, pasando por sus brazos estadísticos, los promotores y los inmobiliarios.

Se trata de de un sistema orquestada de extracción de renta de la clase obrera y la clase media. Todo comienza desde bien chiquitos que somos bien aleccionados por el sistema educativo que te inculca el wannabismo y el consumismo. Los medios de desinformación masiva se encargan todos los días de mantener bien alto tu nivel de wannabita premium y ya sabes que quién no frecuenta y mortadelea ciudades como New York, París, Londres, la Rivera Maya, .... no es nadie.

Dicho esto, la realidad es la que es: no hay ventas. Más claro: *NO HAY VENTAS*.

El barco se hunde y los poderes públicos y sus perros lanzan a bloque todos sus medios para mantener la ilusión y crearte la sensación de que se los quitan de las manos para que piques y les cedas tu libertad financiera a cambio de unos billetes fiat más falsos que un duro de madera, que les ha salido gratis crear de la nada y que has sido convencido para usarlos por un amasijo de ladrillos que te dicen que valen una fortuna. Y si te sale mal, siempre los podrán quemar.

2 ejemplos para ilustrarte el despropósito de la estafa.

1. - En el que es posiblemente el bario peor construido de todo Madrid, Las Tablas, existe una urbanización demonizada por todos aquellos que han sufrido sus mañas calidades. Está en la calle triacastela nº4. Fruto de ello, durante años han estado tratando de vender zulos allí a precio significativamente menores que en otros barrios de falso abolengo del norte de Madrid. Por un 3 huecos pedían 260K€ hace unos 18 meses. Ahora piden 395K€ por el mismo zulo mierda ..... *no los vendían y no los venderán*. En el hilo del catacrock puedes verlos.

2. - Conozco un barrio de Madrid en el que se están construyendo obra nueva de calidad. La inmensa mayoría de la obra de segunda zarpa que se vende a 1 km a la redonda cotiza en los portales inmobiliarios a un precio un 20% superior. *¿alguien se cree que se está vendiendo zulos de segunda zarpa en ese barrio?*. Es evidente que no, sólo los publireportajes de los medios de desinformación masiva.

*Millones de españoles viven inmersos en un gigantesco ponzi de Show de Truman*. Los primeros 55 segundos de este video son la perfección grabada. Jamás vi mejor representado lo que es un pangapalomo que vive absorto en su ficticia realidad (entrañable como Jim Carrey disfruta de la brisa hasta que llega la hostia de la realidad)

[youtube]jrxDDlDdCDI[/youtube]

Y el desenlace se aproxima, no te dejes engañar.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2016)

Tito Faber en plenitud de facultades

[youtube]d_bEu0-Ri5k[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2016)




----------



## BRAXTON (13 Jun 2016)

*NO HAY VENTAS.*

AMÉN.

Alea jacta est, Maese. Como tu dices, el que quiso prepararse ya lo hizo.

Un compañero mío se ha metido en un adobado de 227.000 euros, después de "malvender" (terminología pechopalomista) un piso de dos habitaciones en un barrio del sur de Madrid. Dice que ha salido como entro, sin perdidas...yo creo que no, pero bueno. Había comprado en 2003.

Tiene tres hijos, sueldo a la par que el mío.

Le pregunte: " Pero...perdóname la inmodestia, tu estás seguro de que bajo toda circunstancia venidera vas a poder asumir esa letra de 800 euros durante las tres próximas décadas??? Que tienes tres hijos..."

Respuesta: - un silencio de unos 15 segundos - hombre¡¡¡ si pensamos así¡¡¡ nunca tendremos una casa¡¡¡

Contra réplica mía: es que hay que ponerse en el peor escenario...el ladrillo no se come, a día de hoy.


EL HISPANISTANÍ NO TIENE REMEDIO...


----------



## Peneliano (13 Jun 2016)

https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=H...s=yxDKazLxguviTYCGLLJUljK2KBwinmSHslTLyNJ64Aw


----------



## bubbler (13 Jun 2016)

Copio enlace, ya que han movido el hilo (censura):

Italia suspende la cotizacion de 5 bancos. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2016)

******* dijo:


> *NO HAY VENTAS.*
> 
> AMÉN.
> 
> ...



He aprendido que necesitamos que exista gente así.

Sin ellos, no tendríamos ningún futuro y seriamos unos esclavos mas


----------



## Peneliano (16 Jun 2016)

Siguen los suicidios en Grecia. Un hombre 73 años se pega un tiro en un albergue, lo había perdido todo x la crisis


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> Siguen los suicidios en Grecia. Un hombre 73 años se pega un tiro en un albergue, lo había perdido todo x la crisis



Ojalá paguen los castuzos por todo el daño que han hecho en Grecia.

Pobre hombre.

DEP


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2016)

[youtube]hAqsM8XIr74[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (20 Jun 2016)

Esto es el final, mis queridos agoreros y asustaviejas...







*Las exportaciones crecen un 1,8% en el primer cuatrimestre y un 6,3% en abril hasta máximos históricos*

Las exportaciones crecen un 1,8% en el primer cuatrimestre y el déficit retrocede un 28,2%. En abril avanzan un 6,3%. 

20/06/2016

Las exportaciones crecen un 1,8% hasta abril hasta los 83.345,8 millones de euros, máximo histórico de la serie para el acumulado en este periodo, y el déficit retrocede un 28,2% hasta los 580 millones de euros, el segundo menor para el periodo desde 1998.

En abril, las exportaciones crecen un 6,3% interanual, hasta los 22.244 millones de euros, el también el mejor abril de la serie, destaca el informe de comercio exterior correspondiente al primer cuatrimestre del año y hecho público hoy por el Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad. .

Las importaciones, por su parte, cayeron un 0,8%, hasta los 88.926,6 millones de euros. En cambio, en términos de volumen, se incrementaron un 4,6%, ya que los precios disminuyeron un 5,2%.

Ls resultados acumulados de las exportaciones para España (+1,8%) contrastan con los retrocesos registrados por el conjunto de la zona euro (-0,3%) y por la Unión Europea (-0,8%). También descendieron las exportaciones de Francia (-1,8% interanual), Italia (-0,5%) y Reino Unido (-4,6%), mientras que se incrementaron las de Alemania, aunque con menor intensidad (+1,5%) que las de España. Fuera de la UE, también decrecieron las ventas de Estados Unidos (-6,9%), China (-7,7%) y Japón (-8,4%).

Mejoran las exportaciones de bienes de equipo (19,9% del total) crecieron un 3,2% interanual; el sector del automóvil (18,9% del total), con un aumento del 13,4% interanual. 

Alimentación, bebidas y tabaco (17,1% del total) y de productos químicos (14,5% del total) vieron incrementarse también sus ventas al exterior un 4,6% y un 0,8% respectivamente. 

Por otro lado, retrocedieron las ventas de los sectores de productos energéticos (-8,3% interanual) penalizados por los bajos precios de la energía, semimanufacturas no químicas (-4,8%), materias primas (-13,3%) y otras mercancías (-50,9%).


Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (21 Jun 2016)

Ánimo y sonrían...

*Guindos augura 18,5 millones de ocupados a finales de junio*

El ministro de Economía en funciones, Luis de Guindos, ha asegurado durante la celebración de El Ágora de elEconomista, patrocinada por EY, en el Hotel Palace de Madrid que los datos que se van conociendo sobre el mercado laboral en los últimos meses "permiten al Gobierno calcular que a finales del segundo trimestre llegaremos a los 18,5 millones de ocupados".

Guindos cree que la próxima EPA demostrará que este periodo "será mejor en creación de empleo" que los tres trimestres anteriores, "incluso en términos desestacionalizados". De esta manera, el país habrá recuperado ya la mitad de los 3,5 millones de afiliaciones que la Seguridad Social se dejó por efecto de la crisis económica.

Para Guindos, la economía española no solo ha entrado en un ciclo de potente crecimiento y generación de empleo, sino que también está demostrando "cambios de carácter estructural". "Los fundamentos son mucho mejores", explicó. "Por cuarto año consecutivo tendremos superávit en la balanza por cuenta corriente; el consumo privado avanza con fuerza; y la creación de empleo no solo no cede sino que crecerá más que en el primer trimestre", abundó el Titular de Economía, recordando que además se ha reducido el déficit, ha bajado considerablemente la deuda privada y la ratio deuda/PIB también ha comenzado a disminuir. [...]


Y el domingo todas y todos a votar más y mejor NEP. 

Cuento con ustedes.


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (24 Jun 2016)

Paso a saludar y tal. 

Saludosos señor Bertok. Que tal le va???


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2016)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Paso a saludar y tal.
> 
> Saludosos señor Bertok. Que tal le va???



¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2016)

creloxp dijo:


> Nada, lo de todos los días, UK que se va de Europa
> Como andas de sitio en en el bunker? Por si acaso



Apañado


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2016)

A great day to celebrate

[youtube]6m-aPPclv00[/youtube]


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2016)

over the process in decades ................ dice ese palomo.

antes my friend, antes es porque Alemania ya es incapaz de sostener el andamiaje pasmoso de deudores que tiene.

el postureo importa e importa mucho.

no es lo mismo que UK esté a que no esté.

no es lo mismo que Francia esté a que no esté.

sí da lo mismo que España esté a que no esté pero en el segundo caso hay que ejecutar el colateral de deudas


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Jun 2016)

Si el NOM ha decidido un devenir diferente paralos anglos...tengan por seguro que aqui nos vamos a pelar los huevos con la miseria que vamos a padecer.

Se apartan de la UE...no hay mas que decir.


----------



## Inilo (25 Jun 2016)

Esto es na, en la mas crudo de la crisis, 2009-2012, 

LA ESPE LES REGALO ===> 7400 MILLONES DE LEUROS <===

Mirad su Plan de integracion 2009-2012 de la Comunidad de Madrid, pagina 261.

madrid.org/cs/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername1=Content-disposition&blobheadername2=cadena&blobheadervalue1=filename%3DPLAN+INT.09-12.pdf&blobheadervalue2=language%3Des%26site%3DPortalInmigrante&blobkey=id&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1220469199467&ssbinary=true

Y Podemos quiere endilgarnos minimo ¡¡¡ UN MILLON !!! por año.

¡¡¡ Hagamos lo que toca !!!

España esta en situacion critica. No nos engañemos, el objetivo de Podemos no es otro que descabellar España, abriendo las fronteras de par en par y aceptando cualquier DUI de los separatas. Para asesinar España, Podemos no necesita ni una semana en el poder. Si logran apoyo para gobernar, ya antes de llegar a Moncloa se haran inmensas concentraciones de migrantes para el asalto final a Ceuta, Melilla, Canarias y cualquier playa española cercana; a la señal ya acordada, Marruecos invadira Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias; ante esto, los chekistas no haran sino descojonarse por la muerte de España. Asimismo, los separatas haran la DUI alli donde puedan, que los revienta-España aceptaran entusiasticamente y en las peores condiciones posibles.

Los que hay que dicen que los españoles merecemos 4-8 años de Podemos para escarmentar. Falso, si no se escarmento con 7 años de ZP, no se va a escarmentar con Podemos. Ademas, despues de Podemos no quedara nacion que haya escarmentado, España habra desaparecido.

Un dia, el Sol amanecera en España, 
pero no se pondra en España, 
porque NO HABRA ESPAÑA

Rosario Endrinal, quemada viva en un cajero.

elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sucesos-y-tribunales/rosario-endrinal-mendiga-quemada-viva-cajero-4740822

"Aquella mujer nacida en Sants, de natural alegre y extrovertido, amante de la poesía de Amado Nervo, madre y secretaria de dirección de una famosa cadena de supermercados francesa se fue diluyendo. Los que la conocieron situaban el punto de inflexión de su declive en el desamor. ... Volvió a Barcelona y fue, literalmente, repudiada por los suyos".

Los suyos, clase media acomodada, quiza pensaron que una temporadita en la calle la haria entrar en razon, sin aquilatar el peligro, especialmente para una mujer. Ya vemos los resultados, no solo muerta, sino QUEMADA VIVA, que manda guevos, cinco dias estuvo entre la vida y la muerte.

España es Rosario, nosotros somos su familia, los revienta-España son los HDLGP que la QUEMARON VIVA. Pero, ¿acaso no dicen? ¡¡¡ ARDEREIS como en el 36 !!!

Asi morira España.

Los patriotas tenemos que honrar el santo deber en estas cruciales elecciones. Abstenerse, votar en blanco, nulo o testimonial es TIRAR EL VOTO. Hay que votar lo mejor para España, que es TU. No votar o votar a un partido que no tenga posiblidades de sacar escaños es TIRAR EL VOTO.

La dispersion del voto, por las circunscripciones provinciales, hara que Cs no obtenga escaños en 28 provincias en las que tuvo 633.393 votos el 20-D.

alertadigital.com/2016/06/20/ciudadanos-no-lograria-escano-en-28-provincias-donde-tuvo-633-000-votos/

alertadigital.com/2016/06/20/rajoy-apunta-que-hay-25-provincias-donde-el-voto-a-ciudadanos-no-sirve-para-nada/

Si esto es lo que espera a Cs, imaginaos lo que le espera a los partidos patriotas.

Alli donde votes, tienes que preguntarte, ¿que partidos pueden sacar escaño? De esos tienes que votar por el mejor. De los partidos con posibilidades los mejores son Vox >>> PP > Cs, por malos que sean los otros son infinitamente peores. Entre que te arranquen una oreja o te saquen un ojo, aunque ambas son malas, la segunda es muchisimo peor.

Los patriotas, partidos y votantes, desperdiciamos el voto constantemente.

En la votacion del estatuto catalan del 2006 nos quedamos en casa, porque no iba con nosotros, al tiempo que los separatas fueron todos a votar como un solo hombre. Asi, el estatuto, gran impulsor de la actual crisis en Cataluña, lo aprobo un tercio del censo electoral. No es de extrañar que los separatas se descojonen de nosotros, lo merecemos.

En las andaluzas del 2012, los PPeros tuvieron en mano clavarle la estaca al PSOE. Pero 400.000 de ellos se quedaron en casa porque ... ejque, ejque Rajoy ma defraudao.

En las europeas del 2014, AN, DN, FE y Soluciona (AD) iban a presentarse juntos, al final dispersaron su voto en tres candidaturas AN-FE, DN y Soluciona (AD). Ante la imposibilidad de que ninguna sacara nada por separado, mucha gente que les habria votado si hubieran ido juntos se fue a otras opciones quiza peores pero con posibilidades (Vox >>> PP > Cs) o lo peor, no voto. Ademas, Soluciona se retiro y recomendo la abstencion. 

Para las catalanas del 27-S-2015, Canduela (DN) se dedico a promover la abstencion diciendo que unas elecciones no iban a solucionar el problema del separatismo. Es como el alcoholico que ante cada oportunidad dice, una borrachera mas o menos no va a cambiar nada, asi que a beber. De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final. Quiza si Canduela se hubiera callado, o mejor aun, recomendado votar lo menos malo (Vox >>> PP > Cs), los separatas, por el juego de los restos, no solo no habrian sacado mayoria de votos, sino tampoco la de escaños que si sacaron. ¿Que hicieron nada mas llegar al Parlamento? declarar, al menos en intencion, la independencia. Y que decis del ultraje a escala mundial del gobierno separata jurando cargos con el retrato de S.M. El Rey cubierto por una sabana negra, claro acto de rebelion. Pero ya sabeis, a continuar comprando a sus empresas, depositando dinero en sus bancos, perteneciendo a peñas cules, etc.

Otro que tal es Ernesto Mila. Desde que recuerdo siempre recomienda no votar.

Soluciona, Canduela y Mila no son los unicos. Ningun partido patriota guia el voto simpatizante alli donde no se presentan, ya no digamos que se presenten donde lo unico que hacen es dispersar el voto. Para el 26-J,

E2000 ni se presenta ni guia el voto de sus simpatizantes.

DN no se presenta y recomienda "pedimos la abstención o el voto nulo" democracianacional.org/dn/dn-no-estara-presente-en-esta-fraudulenta-repeticion-de-elecciones/

FE se presenta en Toledo, imagino el unico sitio donde les han aprobado los avales, lafalange.org/2016/06/15/26-j-en-toledo-vota-la-falange/, pero no guia el voto de sus simpatizantes donde no se presenta.

PxC parece que no se presenta, por supuesto tampoco guia el voto de sus simpatizantes.

FE-JONS, falange.es/, parece que se presenta. Pero en su web, en vez de tener en PRIMERA PLANA instrucciones claras: nos presentamos aqui, aqui y aqui, VOTANOS; no nos presentamos aqui, aqui y aqui, VOTA a . . . , en lugar de facilitar, ¡nooo! hay que rebuscar para saber de que van.

VOX, voxespana.es/elecciones-26-de-junio/, se presenta, pero tampoco dice donde, tengo entendido que en Barcelona, como no, les tumbaron la candidatura. Por supuesto no guia el voto alli donde no se presenta.

Ernesto Mila recomienda no votar.

Pero, estos tios, ¿son TONTOS o son TOPOS?

Y tu, ¿que vas a hacer? ¿quedarte en casa el 26-J?, porque como muchos dicen, todos los partidos son iguales. Ademas, ¿para que preocuparse? mejor nos vamos a la playa.

Cada voto que TU TIRAS, es un voto mas para los ASESINOS de España. TIENES que votar.

La gente no vota porque son unos JODIOS VAGOS, y cualquier ridiculez les vale para excusarse.

Aprendamos del enemigo.

http://www.nouscatalans.cat/index.php/52-noticies/fundacio/10212-editorial-els-independentistes-hem-de-votar-massivament-el-26-de-juny.html

http://www.nouscatalans.cat/index.php/52-noticies/fundacio/10230-editorial-a-pocs-dies-per-les-eleccions-desmuntem-el-bluf-podemos-i-animem-els-independentistes-a-votar.html

http://www.nouscatalans.cat/index.php/52-noticies/fundacio/10226-editorial-anims-pel-26j-queda-una-setmana-de-campanya-capgirem-enquestes-i-guanyem-la-llibertat.html

http://www.nouscatalans.cat/index.php/37-noticies/entitats/10217-les-dones-afrocatalanes-s-activen-a-barcelona-a-partir-de-la-celebracio-del-dia-de-la-dona-afrocatalana.html

Tornan roncas las mujeres, cantando santos deberes; 
mientras disparan cañones, bajo nuestros pendones. 

¡¡¡ ARRIBA ESPAÑA !!! ¡¡¡ PASALO !!!

Patria - Estirpe imperial (Con Letra) - YouTube

ESTIRPE IMPERIAL - SANGRE ESPAÑOLA - YouTube


----------



## El Promotor (26 Jun 2016)

Un día histórico, mis queridos agoreros y apocalipticos del hilo-cueva de Bertok.

Como dice Rajoy: "España será lo que los españoles quieran que sea".

Rajoy: "España será lo que los españoles quieran que sea" - YouTube


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Jun 2016)

En Eshshshpaña hay muchoshshshsh Eshshpañoleshshsh...

VIVA EL VINOOO!!!

Alaaa...en noviembre, sin NEP!!!

---------- Post added 26-jun-2016 at 15:50 ----------

No es que seas un zote, que lo eres...es que eres un traidor sinvergüenza.

Tu hora pronto llegará...insecto.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Un día histórico, mis queridos agoreros y apocalipticos del hilo-cueva de Bertok.
> 
> Como dice Rajoy: "España será lo que los españoles quieran que sea".
> 
> ...



Cucaracha asquerosa, bien que estabas bajo tierra la jornada posterior al Brexit.

Vas al paro, bicho.


----------



## alcorconita (26 Jun 2016)

Rajoy dando grima. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2016)

Prefiero una libertad peligrosa que una esclavitud tranquila


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (26 Jun 2016)

Un vídeo de otro gallego:

El Confidencial op Twitter: "Este vídeo muestra por qué En Marea impugnará mesa en Cambados por acarreo de votos https://t.co/pqJrHRxQ2Z #avotar https://t.co/B1ugc9zMrP"


----------



## renko (26 Jun 2016)

Alguien me puede explicar porqué ese tal "Syndrome" se dedica a imitar a Bertok en el hilo del Ibex ???


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Jun 2016)

*HERMANOS, ESPAÑA SE HA GANADO MUY MERECIDAMENTE LA MISERIA QUE AGUARDA A PARTIR DE 2017...NO SENTIRÉ NINGUNA PENA...OS LO DIGO AQUI:

PEPOE + PESOE>>> 200 ESCAÑOS*

Un pais de miserables...cobardes...advenedizos...insectos sin moral...homúnculos...

PROMOTOR!!! AQUI TENÉIS VUESTRO PAIS..
EL OS MERECE TANTO COMO VOSOTROS LE MERECEIS.

Dios en su infinita sabiduría imponga su JUSTICIA.

MUERA HISPANISTAN!!!


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Jun 2016)

Hace falta que se recorten las pensiones y los salarios de los funcionarios. No puede ser que se esté sobreprotegiendo a los votantes de PPSOE mientras se arrastra por la miseria más absoluta a los jóvenes. Este chiringuito de mierda se está sosteniendo hipotecando el futuro del país.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2016)

No me explico lo que ha pasado, bueno si me lo explico pero no quería creermelo.

4 putos años más de PP, tendremos lo que nos merecemos y no habrá piedad.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2016)

No va a quedar piedra sobre piedra.

Los que leéis el hilo a diario ya sabéis lo que va a pasar.

Poneos el traje de gala observad con atención.


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (26 Jun 2016)

Hay que reaccionar, pero sobretodo calma, ahora van a ir de muy chulos y van a poner a los perros (polis) en circulación... habrá manifestaciones y problemas, así que no os rindáis, seguid denunciando a estos hijos de la gran puta, yo lo haré.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (26 Jun 2016)

los pensionistas lo van a gozar en breve


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Jun 2016)

Los babyboomers mantienen al R78...ES EVIDENTE QUE CONFORMAN EL SUSTRATO LANGOSTERO Y PARASITARIO...Y QUE VOTARAN LO MISMO HASTA EL DÍA DE SU MUERTE...O SENILIDAD.

PUES EAAAAA¡¡¡ TENED CUIDADO CON LO QUE HABÉIS DESEADO...vais a cosechar tempestades.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Jun 2016)

Sólo queda el "sálvese quien pueda", ya lo dije en más ocasiones.

Mirar por lo vuestro y los vuestros, nadie mirará por ellos.

Veremos muchos "bichos" morir por sus mamandurrias, Imaginaos lo que somos para ellos.

Puedo oír los sollozos de funcionarios y pensionistas cuando les toque a ellos, todo llega.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Jun 2016)

Menuda pandilla. Además de agoreros, llorones.

Aquí les dejo un resumen de la jornada electoral del 26J...








Hemos pasado del sorpasso al tortasso. 

Es lo que tiene la realidad.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jun 2016)

Aunque no lo creaís, hoy se ha hecho justicia. Han ganado los partidos que crearon la situación, miraron para otro lado cuando se presentaba y miran para otro lado con el problema delante de las narices, no dudaron en mantener gigantescas tramas de corrupción cuando había y hay gente pasandolas canutas... y serán los que recojan el desenlace de su actuación. 

Es bastante posible que PP y PSOE lamenten los resultados de estas elecciones.

Fuente: energy4

Futilitist (Whatever)





















Comentario: _When I added the 100 week moving average, I noticed some strange angular moves in the vicinity of the intersection of the two Etp curves. *I began to wonder if this might be a sign of what is referred to in non-linear systems dynamics as "squealing". This squealing happens when a system is about to experience a major phase change. If these strange price moves really are squealing, it might constitute independent empirical evidence of the validity of the Etp model. *
_







Comentario: _In terms of non-linear systems dynamics, the moving averages can be visualized of as a kind of rubber sheet. The 2008 oil spike didn't last long enough to drag the slower moving averages up very much, and the price collapsed back. But the next spike lasted long enough to drag more of the slower moving averages up above the Etp maximum price curve (i.e. outside the physics limit). The whole system became massively unstable. The resultant chaotic phase change basically folded the rubber sheet completely over itself!_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jun 2016)

Claro hombre, pa teneros contentos a los Madmaxistas, mejor que hubieran ganado los Bolivarianos amantes de los paseíllos, las expropiaciones y las chekas...de esos no pronosticais miseria y desolación claro...se os ve el plumero...y que conste que he votado en blanco...:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Jun 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Aunque no lo creaís, hoy se ha hecho justicia. Han ganado los partidos que crearon la situación, miraron para otro lado cuando se presentaba y miran para otro lado con el problema delante de las narices, no dudaron en mantener gigantescas tramas de corrupción cuando había y hay gente pasandolas canutas... y serán los que recojan el desenlace de su actuación.
> 
> Es bastante posible que PP y PSOE lamenten los resultados de estas elecciones.



Quizá sea justicia poética, divina o como la queramos llamar, para que se coman el marronazo que se avecina (lo siento, inefable Promotor). 

Ha ganado el dóberman, el miedo a los rojos. "España es un país que tiene muchos españoles", que además votan pensando en su ombligo. La única solución es que haya cada vez más barbas remojadas. Mientras tanto, "a dos metros de mi culo, fuego". Hasta que todo reviente, que reventará. Ante todo, tranquilidad. La rana sigue croando en el agua caliente.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Jun 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Claro, hombre pa teneros contentos a los Madmaxistas, mejor que hubieran ganado los Bolivarianos amantes de los paseíllos, las expropiaciones y las chekas...de esos no pronosticais miseria y desolación claro...se os ve el plumero...y que conste que he votado en blanco...:









:XX:


----------



## Olduvai (27 Jun 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> :XX:



¿También te pagan por estas mierdas de posts?


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Jun 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Menuda pandilla. Además de agoreros, llorones.
> 
> Aquí les dejo un resumen de la jornada electoral del 26J...
> 
> ...



Tres cojones me importa a mi lo de podemos, pero los diez millones de hispanistaníes votando PEPESOE...NO TIENE NOMBREEEEE¡¡¡


Es sencillamente EL ESPERPENTO VALLEINCLANIANO¡¡¡ 

Es la España que siempre fue, pero peor, la hezpaña caciquil, servil, rentista, ventajista, y hasta dividindera...

Es todo tan nauseabundo que le dan a uno ganas de salir corriendo de aquí.

Podría decir que no comprendo a los españoles...pero no... creo que mi problema, nuestro problema, para muchísimos de los que entramos en el hilo (no los que rampan y pululan desde luego) es QUE LES COMPRENDEMOS MUY BIEN, DEMASIADO BIEN¡¡¡

Dios nos asista...nos merecemos lo peor.


----------



## Bulldog99 (27 Jun 2016)

La gente de bien ganó ayer, por ende la gente de mal (burbumoris, independentistas, comunistas y demás reala) perdieron.
4 años más este post al congelador.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Jun 2016)

Gente de bien...ehhh...verdad¡¡¡

No te digo lo que pienso porque te ofendería...y no tengo necesidad.

El Señor dice: La Venganza es mía.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Jun 2016)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> La gente de bien ganó ayer, por ende la gente de mal (burbumoris, independentistas, comunistas y demás reala) perdieron.
> 4 años más este post al congelador.



Los que apoyan la corrupción y la justifican con sus votos no son gente de bien. 

Lo positivo, es que Mariano se va a comer el guano. Y la "gente de bien" disfrutará lo votado. Así que no, este post estará muy activo dentro de poco.













Te explicaría el por qué, pero ya lo he hecho en este foro y tu sesgo cognitivo seguramente lo ha desechado. Lo que está claro es que cada uno es responsable de sus decisiones, y se verá recompensado o castigado por ellas. ::


----------



## renko (27 Jun 2016)

Los funcionarios y pensionistas prefieren hacer la vista gorda mientras no les toquen lo suyo.
Lo que no saben es que pronto les van a meter mano


----------



## Aletheia (28 Jun 2016)

renko dijo:


> Los funcionarios y pensionistas prefieren hacer la vista gorda mientras no les toquen lo suyo.
> Lo que no saben es que pronto les van a meter mano



Por si es de vuestro interés, Renko es el enésimo multinick de Suculum/Grecox/2520/Palenque/etc. Un loco que profetiza la tercera guerra mundial, la unión de todas las religiones y otras tonterías

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte-820.html


----------



## Peneliano (29 Jun 2016)

---------- Post added 29-jun-2016 at 01:53 ----------

Gigantic Gravity Waves to Mix Summer With Winter? Wrecked Jet Stream Now Runs From Pole-to-Pole | robertscribbler


----------



## Peneliano (29 Jun 2016)

ICIJ condemns conviction of LuxLeaks whistleblowers | International Consortium of Investigative Journalists


----------



## bubbler (29 Jun 2016)

El infierno, autor desconocido, museo arte antiguo en Lisboa


----------



## waterpartys (29 Jun 2016)

Gracias por este hilo, bertok. Llevo dos noches leyendo desde el principio del hilo allá en el 2012 y todavia voy por la mitad. Hazme sitio en el bunker, que cuando tenga tiempo aportaré algo. 

¿Alguien sabe si existe un sitio web que tenga un mapa de los conflictos en el mundo y que se pueda mirar de forma cronológica? Para ver tendencias, que me interesa confirmar una intuición. Gracias


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2016)

waterpartys dijo:


> Gracias por este hilo, bertok. Llevo dos noches leyendo desde el principio del hilo allá en el 2012 y todavia voy por la mitad. Hazme sitio en el bunker, que cuando tenga tiempo aportaré algo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si existe un sitio web que tenga un mapa de los conflictos en el mundo y que se pueda mirar de forma cronológica? Para ver tendencias, que me interesa confirmar una intuición. Gracias



No corras mucho, es más de concienciar que de avanzar.

Si no llevas deudas, puedes dormir un poco tranquilo.


----------



## renko (30 Jun 2016)

waterpartys dijo:


> Gracias por este hilo, bertok. Llevo dos noches leyendo desde el principio del hilo allá en el 2012 y todavia voy por la mitad. Hazme sitio en el bunker, que cuando tenga tiempo aportaré algo.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si existe un sitio web que tenga un mapa de los conflictos en el mundo y que se pueda mirar de forma cronológica? Para ver tendencias, que me interesa confirmar una intuición. Gracias





Lo que estás buscando está en el subforo de conspiraciones. El hilo de Grecox/Suculum. En el tienes desvelada la hoja de ruta de las élites para incendiar el planeta y conformar ese NWO del que se habla tanto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/602408-nwo-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte.html 

El autor es un adicto a los multinicks, te advierto.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Jun 2016)

LA SEXTA TV | Votante del PP: "Voté al PP por miedo a un gobierno que lo haga mal de verdad"

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 00:59 ----------

extraigan sus conclusiones


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2016)

El mundo muere

[youtube]LjCdlwfyLYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Aletheia (30 Jun 2016)

renko dijo:


> Lo que estás buscando está en el subforo de conspiraciones. El hilo de Grecox/Suculum. En el tienes desvelada la hoja de ruta de las élites para incendiar el planeta y conformar ese NWO del que se habla tanto
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/602408-nwo-gran-golpe-final-by-grecox-1-parte.html
> 
> El autor es un adicto a los multinicks, te advierto.



Efectivamente. De hecho, tú eres un multi de Grecox/Suculum/2520/Palenque/Max Niggerton.

Se agradece que seas sincero y reconozcas que eres un adicto


----------



## ad nauseam (30 Jun 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> LA SEXTA TV | Votante del PP: "Voté al PP por miedo a un gobierno que lo haga mal de verdad"
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 00:59 ----------
> 
> extraigan sus conclusiones



Impresionante !


----------



## waterpartys (30 Jun 2016)

Traigo una reflexión sobre lo que nos espera a los que vivimos en ciudades, que cada dia vamos a ser más, y más concentrados en ciudades más grandes: la marginalidad urbana.

La marginalidad es una cuestión eminentemente urbana y en evolución creciente como muestran los datos y como podemos observar. Ahora bien, la que forma en la que se encauza esta marginalidad está cambiando en las ultimas décadas, de manera más lenta al principio y más acelerada ultimamente. En los años 80' la marginalidad urbana era muy diferente en Estados Unidos y en Europa: en USA formada por guetos de composición étnica mientras que en Europa, por barrios obreros. No voy a entrar en las diferencias entre esos modelos pues lo que propongo es que ambos son ya obsoletos.

Se puede pensar que se está dando en europa una americanización de los barrios pobres, pero no es así, sino que ambos modelos han transitado a uno nuevo que es diferente de los dos anteriores. Tradicionalmente los barrios pobres (étnicos u obreros) funcionaban de forma parecida a una pequeña ciudad dentro de la ciudad, con sus propias instituciones (desde los sindicatos a los panteras negras, las mafias locales, los prestamistas, e.t.c.) al margen de las oficiales. La situación era precaria pero las redes de solidaridad fuertes. La mayoría de jovenes intentaban buscarse la vida fuera de allí y cuando la mayoría de estos no podian, encontraban trabajos en los comercios locales.

Muy bién, ¿que ha cambiado? se ha producido una desconexión funcional de las tendencias macroeconómicas: mientras que estos barrios participan de las perdidas que provoca la situación económica, no se ven afectados por las epocas de bonanza como si lo hacen otros barrios. El desempleo no para de subir en estos barrios y, aún cuando los datos macroeconómicos son boyantes, se produce una situación de crecimiento sin empleo, conviritendolos en islas desconectadas económicamente del resto de la ciudad. Si a esto le sumamos los servicios publicos yendo a menos y el abandono por parte de la administración de estos barrios vemos como se vuelven sumideros de economia sumergida e imposible de sacar a flote y de pobreza donde el Mad Max ya ha llegado.

Esto no puede hacer otra cosa que seguir creciendo, cada vez más barrios, cada vez más pobres. El futuro es previsible: los guetos seran los barrios ricos, la ciudad real lo que ahora llamamos gueto, pues la polarización social se da dentro de las mismas ciudades.

Recomiendo visitar los barrios ricos de vuestras ciudades, sobretodo las urbanizaciones privadas. ¿Veis más aislamiento? ¿mayores medidas de seguridad? ¿mayores lujos? Visitad ahora los barrios más pobres, pues dentro de poco seran vuestros barrios. Observad como viven y os dareis cuenta de que aplican ya algunos de los consejos que se dan en este hilo. En otra ocasión traeré una serie de medidas que se toman en esos barrios y que permiten la supervivencia, pero adelanto que la más importante es una red social amplia, fuerte y estable que proporicione lazos de solidaridad al margen del Estado, que seran imprescindibles cuando avanze todavia más el giro hacia el estado penal que estamos viendo y que supongo que se habrá comentado ya. En el pasado la resistencia fue en los barrios, en el futuro la supervivencia dependerá de ellos, pero para eso es imprescindible, ahora como antes, el control vecinal de los barrios y la recuperacion de la autonomia. Huertos urbanos comunales, ateneos de barrio, asambleas de vecinos, cooperativas locales, autogestión y autoorganización seran los salvavidas. 

Los que no tengamos bunker estaremos en la plaza.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2016)

waterpartys dijo:


> Traigo una reflexión sobre lo que nos espera a los que vivimos en ciudades, que cada dia vamos a ser más, y más concentrados en ciudades más grandes: la marginalidad urbana.
> 
> La marginalidad es una cuestión eminentemente urbana y en evolución creciente como muestran los datos y como podemos observar. Ahora bien, la que forma en la que se encauza esta marginalidad está cambiando en las ultimas décadas, de manera más lenta al principio y más acelerada ultimamente. En los años 80' la marginalidad urbana era muy diferente en Estados Unidos y en Europa: en USA formada por guetos de composición étnica mientras que en Europa, por barrios obreros. No voy a entrar en las diferencias entre esos modelos pues lo que propongo es que ambos son ya obsoletos.
> 
> ...



Así es, la polarización social buscada lleva a eso.

Basta con ver cualquier la estructura y las relaciones sociales estratificadas en cualquier sociedad latina al otro lado del charco.

El 90% va a servir al 10% más elitista.

A lo que vamos está más que escrito.


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Jun 2016)

Te doy un thanks compadre, porque es cierto que habrá que sobrevivir en una pequeña comunidad, y es verdad que cada vez hay mas gente en la cuneta...los desheredados del sistema.

Ahora...no esperes encontrarme en una ciudad. Serán ratoneras, donde no se respetará la vida humana, y ese asociacionismo del que hablas, esa solidaridad, no me la creo...SE MATARÁ POR UNOS ZAPATOS...como me dice una amigo que se hace en Bogota, Caracas...Medellín.

Aquí la gente se ha movido por los refujetas...y mal...lo siento, en esta sociedad que hemos construido todos cada uno, me temo en una gran mayoría y sobre todo en los núcleos grandes donde los lazos son mas difusos, esa solidaridad de palo ...va a desaparecer rápidamente.

Ya se aprecia de manera muy clara entre autonomías...incluso entre provincias o comarcas...es ese morbo tribal tan español: ver al vecino caído en desgracia es incluso mucho mejor que disfrutar los éxitos propios.

Caracas, Rio, Bogota...esas son las próximas paradas.

Núcleos rurales, acostumbrados al aislamiento y la casi total auto subsistencia...lejos de las urbes...y mucha suerte y ayuda Divina.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (1 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> Ahora...no esperes encontrarme en una ciudad. Serán ratoneras, donde no se respetará la vida humana, y ese asociacionismo del que hablas, esa solidaridad, no me la creo...SE MATARÁ POR UNOS ZAPATOS...como me dice una amigo que se hace en Bogota, Caracas...Medellín.



El germen de lo que cuentas ya es una realidad. Con el paso de los años, lentamente, irá a más. Por eso yo insisto en que las grandes ciudades, debido al deterioro económico y social mucho más acusado, van a ser sitios chungos para vivir. Pero chungos, chungos.


----------



## Peneliano (1 Jul 2016)

[RLC (2016-06-30) Mientras el PP está listo para gobernar, los demás partidos andan ensimismados en sus divisiones en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(30/06 a las 14:00:20) 01:04:51 12076048 - iVoox

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 10:22 ----------

1 parte Centeno da una dosis de realidad muy dura


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2016)

Juan Carlos Barba desatado

*"Asumámoslo. Nos pagan los trajes para ir a la fiesta y aparentar, pero estamos totalmente arruinados, endeudados en una moneda fuerte que nada tiene que ver con la realidad de nuestra economía. Vivimos una ficción que se sostendrá mientras aguante el chiringuito de la UE. Un chiringuito que se caerá cuando el siguiente pueblo europeo después del británico, harto del capitalismo de amigotes marca Bruselas, decida tirar por la calle de en medio"*


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (1 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Juan Carlos Barba desatado
> 
> *"Asumámoslo. Nos pagan los trajes para ir a la fiesta y aparentar, pero estamos totalmente arruinados, endeudados en una moneda fuerte que nada tiene que ver con la realidad de nuestra economía. Vivimos una ficción que se sostendrá mientras aguante el chiringuito de la UE. Un chiringuito que se caerá cuando el siguiente pueblo europeo después del británico, harto del capitalismo de amigotes marca Bruselas, decida tirar por la calle de en medio"*



Yo lo único que puedo decir es que en Zaragoza capital, ciudad medianamente 'rica', se intuye en el ambiente que hay muy poquito dinero. Aparentar se aparenta mucho aquí, pero la mayoría de la gente está más seca que la mojama. A Dios gracias todavía hay tranquilidad en las calles. Todavía...


----------



## vettonio (1 Jul 2016)

No me valen los ejemplos de Río, Medellín, Caracas...

Obedecen a sociedades con roles establecidos desde hace siglos. Aquí la realidad es otra.
Hasta hace no mas de cuatro décadas, la gente en España era mas pobre que las ratas -ricos en otros aspectos- y solo en periodos revolucionarios se agitaba el orden social. El dominio de las clases superiores se mantenía a sangre y fuego.

Es una matización, no es que esté en contra de la tesis del hilo.

También, y lo digo por observación propia, la peligrosidad es mucho mayor en América Latina en las ciudades que en el campo donde salvo casos puntuales de paramilitares, guerrilla... la gente está arraigada, son pobres pero honrados y te invitan a su casa y a compartir su única comida diaria.

Tendría que producirse un auténtico desmoronamiento del orden para ver situaciones como en Caracas. Por cierto, mucho pero mucho antes de Chávez -allá por los 80, podías estar alojado en un cinco estrellas y a veinte metros liarse una ensalada de tiros .
Recuerdo el impacto que me causó en Dominicana, un cartel en un bar de copas-restaurante cerca de la entrada del mejor hotel de Santo Domingo: "Prohibido entrar con armas de fuego en este local".


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2016)

vettonio dijo:


> No me valen los ejemplos de Río, Medellín, Caracas...
> 
> Obedecen a sociedades con roles establecidos desde hace siglos. Aquí la realidad es otra.
> Hasta hace no mas de cuatro décadas, la gente en España era mas pobre que las ratas -ricos en otros aspectos- y solo en periodos revolucionarios se agitaba el orden social. El dominio de las clases superiores se mantenía a sangre y fuego.
> ...



En épocas de miseria, *después de haber vivido bien (este es el matiz)*, los instintos básicos son la supervivencia y la diferenciación social accediendo al la parte buena del status quo del poder.

Si le sumas el cainismo histórico de la especie hispanistaní ...... imagina el desenlace.

El 90% servirá al 10%. Y se retroalimentará con los habituales mecanismos de pleitesía hacia el poder.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 11:10 ----------

Rat Race de libro. Habrá que verla

[youtube]Dqg8xP68akY[/youtube]


----------



## vettonio (1 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> En épocas de miseria, *después de haber vivido bien (este es el matiz)*, los instintos básicos son la supervivencia y la diferenciación social accediendo al la parte buena del status quo del poder.
> 
> Si le sumas el cainismo histórico de la especie hispanistaní ...... imagina el desenlace.
> 
> ...



Tambén estoy de acuerdo pero no te olvides del efecto "cocción a fuego lento".


----------



## Peneliano (1 Jul 2016)

El hecho de las repetciones en Austria me parece una noticia de especial relevancia , se oyen ecos de refrendum en distintos paises como Italia y Portugal . No debemos perder de vista la situación de la renta fija marcando mínimos históricos así como el estado de la banca europea ( la italiana ahora mismo es la que está en primera linea en cuanto a noticias). Grecia , la cual ha salido de la primera plana de los mass media así como China y su devaluación monetaria. Ahí cantidad de factores uqe pueen actuar como acelerantes en el timing de la situación. Suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## Bulldog99 (3 Jul 2016)

Record de venta de coches en junio Las ventas de coches en junio vuelven a superar las 100.000 unidades y crecen un 11%

El paro baja del 20% La tasa de paro de España baja del 20% por primera vez en seis años | Economía | EL MUNDO

España crece el 0.7% en el segundo trimestre y acumula subida 1.5% anual a falta de 6 meses
Economía española crece 0,7% en segundo trimestre

PMI manufacturero en España crece hasta el 52.2 en Junio
PMI de España: el sector manufacturero aumenta su crecimiento en junio, aunque modestamente - elEconomista.es

PMI servicios en 55.4
España: Índice Servicios PMI 55,4 en mayo

Deudas familias con banca en mínimos de ultima década
http://www.lavanguardia.com/economi.../deuda-familias-banca-mayo-minimo-decada.html

Empresas y familias bajas deuda un increíble 25% desde inicio de la crisis 
http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2016/06/01/actualidad/1464808781_263812.html

Creación de empresas en España on fire creciendo mas de un 11% 
http://www.gedesco.es/blog/creacion-empresas-abril-crece/


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Apurad los ultimos meses de gloria de la empobreciente nep...

NO DROGUI = NO NEP

La munición se les acaba.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Jul 2016)

A ver...



Bulldog99 dijo:


> Record de venta de coches en junio Las ventas de coches en junio vuelven a superar las 100.000 unidades y crecen un 11%
> 
> El paro baja del 20% La tasa de paro de España baja del 20% por primera vez en seis años | Economía | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



Impresionante.

Y mañana salen los datos de paro y afiliación a la Seguridad Social de junio, que también van a ser muy buenos.

Si mi querido asustaviejas, que cada día que pasa está más enloquecido y desconectado de la realidad, tuviera un poco de honor y vergüenza cerraría el hilo-cueva y se retiraría a las profundidades del foro para no volver a abrir el pico.

Menudo timo de profeta y de augurios.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Epur...no se recauda...cucaracha...y el deficit crece sin control...

Seguid deleitandos con el manguerazo de Drogui...vuestro capitalismo subvencionado para amiguetes va a implosionar.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> Epur...no se recauda...cucaracha...y el deficit crece sin control...
> 
> Seguid deleitandos con el manguerazo de Drogui...vuestro capitalismo subvencionado para amiguetes va a implosionar.



La UE da a España y Portugal tres semanas más para eludir sanciones por el déficit

O sea, el gobierno en funciones va a tener que hacer más recortes en plenas vacaciones. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2016)

Puta cucaracha, eres un pobre diablo, un vendido sin ninguna ética.

Lástima que vaya a costar centenares de miles de vidas que se van a agotar en el silencio de la pobreza.

Tipejo.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Jul 2016)

Economía: El aplanamiento de la Curva de Rendimiento de los bonos de EE.UU augura una recesión "próxima" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Jul 2016)

_The interest paid may not seem significant, but the impact of world wide central bank printing, and ultra low, to negative, interest rates is very definitely. Money no longer has an increasing future value with zero percent rates, and it is losing its present value with negative rates. This is no where more apparent than in the velocity of money. The velocity of money is slowing rapidly. The velocity of money peaked in 1998 at 2.2 and is now at 1.46 (a historical low). When money stops flowing, there is by definition, no more economy.

*Printing fiat, and keeping interest rates low to service debt that can not be repaid has no effect when the underlying cause is a declining resource base. It is merely a smoke screen to keep the population as complacent as possible, for as long as possible.* *It is being done to keep power structures in place,* although they can not be maintained indefinitely. *It does a great injustice to the vast majority. It camouflages the risks at hand, and prevents most from preparing for what is to come. It is a form of societal suicide to befit a very few for a very brief period of time.*_


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jul 2016)

Es bien sencillo de entender...y es el triunfo de la negación del mismo concepto del capitalismo.

Para no tener que reconocer inversiones fallidas sean estas del tipo que sean vamos de cabeza a un NO-MERCADO...CON UN NO-CONSUMO...Y POR TANTO UNA DESCAPITALIZACIÓN DE CABALLO.

PRODUCIR PARA QUE?

INVERTIR PARA QUE??

SE HAN MONTAO UNA FILOSOFÍA COJONUDA...


----------



## RevolucionAntielite (4 Jul 2016)

A ver, el imperialismo económico siempre va a tener maneras de actualizarse para seguir manteniendo este sistema esclavista... engaños, promesas, pero sobre todo *la creación de necesidades*, esto es muy importante porque sin esto se les va al trullo todo, porque esto hace a la gente inútil en la práctica y dependiente de otros.

Cómo lo hacen, crean artilugios, sistemas de tal forma que si no satisfaces esto (lo compras para ser sencillos) quedas excluido. Estas necesidades responden a un estilo de vida elitista en la que ellos ocupan una posición predominante y de poder. Por ejemplo, las tarjetas, electrónica, luz y el más poderosos de todos el mismísimo dinero, haciendo a la banca el eje del sistema económico, ya que éste está 'sellado', regulado y unos lo adquieren de una manera mucho más fácil que otros, creándose una cadena de servilismos, necesidades, servicios desde el primero que lo recibe hasta el último que recibe migajas...

Lo he explicado en otros hilos y no me cansaré de repetirlo.


----------



## Akita (4 Jul 2016)

Yo aquí, en Formentera con un batido de frutas esperando el inminente colapso.


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2016)

Entre tanta puta mierda del promotrollo, vamos a poner opiniones diferentes.

Deuda pública: Insostenible: PIB 18% menor; deuda 24% mayor. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

*Insostenible: PIB 18% menor; deuda 24% mayor
*
Ante una discrepancia tan enorme como injustificada de la deuda pública, ni la AIReF, que está precisamente para eso, ni la Comisión Europea lo han investigado

Un grupo de profesores y economistas independientes (J. C. Barba, J. Laborda, J.C. Bermejo y R. Centeno) hemos realizado un análisis detallado de la actual situación de la economía española. Lo que hemos encontrado difiere profundamente de la versión oficial del Gobierno. Estos son los hechos y las cifras.

*1. Una situación insostenible
*
*Los indicadores sectoriales de producción y consumo de la economía española han tenido, desde el año 2008, una evolución extraordinariamente negativa*, solo ligeramente corregida en los dos últimos años. Sin embargo, estos datos no se han visto reflejados más que muy parcialmente en los indicadores agregados de valor añadido, es decir, los datos del PIB. 

*Tan extraña situación, es decir, una desvinculación de los datos de producción y valor añadido en medio de una profundísima recesión, se ha “explicado” oficialmente por una destrucción selectiva de actividades de muy bajo valor añadido mientras que al mismo tiempo se incrementaba el valor añadido generado por los sectores que sobrevivían*.

*Esta hipótesis no se ve respaldada por los datos conocidos, que son fundamentalmente las tablas 'input-output' de la economía española y la macroencuesta que realiza el Banco de España a nivel empresarial (Central de Balances)*. En el primer caso, si acudimos a las últimas tablas 'input-output' previas a la crisis (2007), vemos que las actividades relacionadas con la construcción, si bien están en cuanto al valor añadido generado por unidad producida ligeramente por debajo de la media de la economía, no presentan ni remotamente una desviación como para que su destrucción tenga una influencia significativa sobre la productividad de los factores







En el segundo, la Central de Balances del Banco de España, observamos una caída del 17,8% del valor añadido a precios corrientes entre 2008 y 2014, mientras que la de la producción fue solo del 15,2%. *Esto lo que quiere decir es que durante ese periodo la productividad de los factores no solo no aumentó sino que disminuyó en 2,6 puntos porcentuales*.

Esto, en nuestra opinión, desmiente totalmente la hipótesis de que el valor añadido, que es lo que refleja el PIB, pudo disminuir desde el estallido de la crisis mucho menos que la producción. Antes bien, los datos del Banco de España indican justo lo contrario. Por lo tanto, todo pone de manifiesto que han existido problemas muy importantes en la elaboración de la contabilidad nacional que hacen que la cifra realmente informada por el INE difiera profundamente de la realidad.

*Ello tiene repercusiones profundísimas sobre la sostenibilidad de la economía española, ya que si asumimos, en la más conservadora de las hipótesis, que el PIB real ha evolucionado en paralelo a los datos de producción de nuestra economía, el PIB real sería un 18,7% inferior al oficial, y el déficit y la deuda pública en relación al PIB, entre un 20 y un 25% superiores a las cifras publicadas por nuestras autoridades*.

Así las cosas, comprobamos diariamente la ausencia de voluntad política para reducir el déficit de España. El Gobierno, después de incumplir todos los objetivos de déficit durante cuatro años, incluidas las ampliaciones acordadas por Bruselas a cambio de recortes que jamás hizo, ahora pide otra moratoria de tres años, pero el problema es que el déficit está totalmente fuera de control, *los datos conocidos de 2016 son sencillamente catastróficos, en el primer cuatrimestre en vez de una reducción del 28% se han incrementado en un 18%, lo que lleva el déficit de este año al 6,4%*, casi el doble del objetivo ampliado por Bruselas.

Adicionalmente, resulta absolutamente clara la imposibilidad de que España devuelva su deuda. Solo el soporte ilimitado del BCE y el blindaje de la prima de riesgo que ha rebajado los tipos de interés pagados a niveles históricamente bajos permite mantener artificialmente esta situación insostenible, pero a costa de inflar cada vez nuestra gigantesca burbuja de deuda, que será la ruina de las generaciones futuras.

Si analizamos la evolución de la deuda de acuerdo con el Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo (PDE), esta ha pasado del 37,9% del PIB en 2007 al 99,2% a final de 2015.

Pero la deuda PDE no es toda la deuda. El PDE se basa en una directiva europea que aplica Bruselas a aquellos países que tienen un déficit público superior al 3% (caso de España), eliminando del cómputo las denominadas 'inversiones comerciales' (por ejemplo, la inversión en infraestructuras y la deuda de las empresas públicas). La deuda pública total está constituida por los pasivos en circulación menos las deudas entre administraciones públicas, ambas publicadas trimestralmente por el Banco de España. En diciembre de 2015 alcanzó un valor de 1,3 billones de euros. *Esta deuda total ha pasado del 41,7% del PIB en 2007 al 119,7% a final de 2015*. Y aquí se produce la primera diferencia 'inexplicable', que la diferencia entre deuda total y deuda PDE se ha incrementado desde el 10% al 20,7% en el periodo 2007-2015.

Resulta pasmoso que, ante una discrepancia tan enorme como injustificada, ni la Autoridad Fiscal Independiente (AIReF), que está precisamente para eso, ni la Comisión Europea hayan investigado tan sorprendente hecho. Y *sin embargo la explicación más plausible es muy sencilla: en las diferentes administraciones públicas, con toda probabilidad, numerosos conceptos 'computables han pasado a ser 'no computables', por lo que si asumimos que la relación entre deuda total y deuda PDE se ha mantenido invariable, lo que se debe aproximar mucho a la realidad, la deuda PDE a final de 2015 debería ser del 107,7% y no del 99,2%*. La inacción de la AIReF y de la Comisión ante manipulaciones tan obvias los convierte en colaboradores necesarios en el engaño a los españoles y a los mercados.

Pero la segunda diferencia es mucho mayor, y en consecuencia mucho más grave. Desde principios de 2008, el Banco de España primero y el INE después, según indican todos los datos disponibles, informaron de datos excesivamente positivos primero y luego mucho menos negativos de la evolución de la economía española, empezando por el cuarto trimestre de 2007, algo que ayudó a que el PSOE ganara las elecciones generales de 2008. 

*A partir de ese momento, las cuentas nacionales sobrevaloraron sistemáticamente el crecimiento, de forma que a día de hoy el PIB real es un 18,7% inferior al oficial*. Es la conclusión principal de nuestro análisis.

*2. Los hechos centrales del análisis
*
En industria, comparamos el IPI (índice de producción industrial) con el VAB (valor añadido bruto) industrial. Durante el periodo 1996-2008, observamos una excelente correlación, que se rompe en ese año y se vuelve a recuperar en 2010. Esa falta de correlación durante 2008 y 2009 ha provocado una brecha importante entre el valor esperable del PIB industrial por la correlación histórica. El nivel del IPI en 1996 era de 98, y al comenzar 2008, de 129, mientras que el PIB industrial en 1996 era de 74 y al comenzar 2008, de 105, es decir, que por una subida del 31% del IPI vimos una del 42% del PIB industrial, camino que debería haberse recorrido en sentido contrario durante la caída de 2008-2009. *El PIB industrial esperable ahora mismo sería por lo tanto de 75, y no de 91 como se informa oficialmente. Eso supone un 17,6% de diferencia, que para un PIB industrial en 2015 de 167.000 millones de euros supone algo más de 29.000 millones de sobrestimación*.







La mayor diferencia la encontramos en los servicios de mercado. Comparamos el VAB de los servicios, en volumen, con el IASS (índice de actividad del sector servicios) deflactado con el IPC, ambos con base 2010. Como vemos, desde 2002 a 2008 la correlación es absolutamente perfecta, rompiéndose esta súbitamente en esta fecha. En ese momento, el PIB de servicios era 95, mientras que el IASS era 125. Desde 2002 a 2008, la subida del IASS fue del 19%, mientras que la del PIB fue del 26,5%. Luego, durante la bajada del IASS, deberíamos haber esperado la misma relación con el PIB de servicios. Por ello, el nivel esperable ahora, con un IASS un 22,5% menor, debería ser un 31,4% menor. Si suponemos que el PIB atribuible a sanidad y educación (mayormente públicas) y a administraciones públicas se ha medido correctamente, ya que existe buena correlación entre el PIB informado y las partidas correspondientes de gasto público, esto afectaría al 75% del PIB de los servicios, que fueron en 2015 550.000 millones de euros. *La sobrestimación del PIB de servicios sería por tanto en 2015 de 173.000 millones de euros (el 31,4% esperable por la caída del IASS). Como observación, destacar que en 2014 y 2015 se ha vuelto a recuperar la correlación en las cifras oficiales de las cuentas nacionales entre IASS y PIB de servicios, algo que ocurrió en la industria, como hemos dicho, en 2010*.







Si asumimos que las otras pequeñas partidas del PIB están correctamente medidas (agricultura e impuestos sobre importaciones, producción e IVA), algo perfectamente asumible ya que la agricultura no ha tenido grandes variaciones en el empleo en el periodo y los impuestos son conocidos, *esto implicaría que el PIB real sería en estos momentos un 18,7% menor de lo informado*. Eso sin tener en cuenta la mayor caída del valor añadido de la producción, de la que informa el Banco de España en su encuesta de la Central de Balances, lo que presentaría una situación aún peor.

No tiene sentido para justificar las cifras oficiales el decir que no tenemos en cuenta en estos cálculos el sector exterior, ya que aplicamos la metodología de medida del PIB desde la perspectiva de la oferta, no de la demanda, ni tampoco que pueda deberse a un aumento de la economía sumergida, que por definición queda fuera del PIB.

*3. ¿Cuál es la riqueza real de España?
*
*Por las razones explicadas, la riqueza real de España o PIBpm, asciende a 879.000 millones de euros en lugar de 1,081 billones oficiales, y esto lo cambia todo. La deuda según el PDE a final de 2015 no sería del 99,2% del PIB, sino del 122%, la deuda total no sería del 122,5% del PIB sino del 151%. El déficit 2015 no sería del 5,4% -poniendo la cifra correcta de la Seguridad Social- sino del 6,6%, y este año será aún mayor porque los ingresos fiscales homogéneos han caído un 2,8% hasta mayo mientras que los gastos -sobre todo por la reducción de los gastos por desempleo- han disminuido mucho menos que los ingresos*.

*La presión fiscal, una de las mayores patrañas aducidas por la clase política para justificar las subidas de impuestos, situada en el entorno del 38% según la versión oficial, es realmente del 47%, algo coherente con los altísimos tipos impositivos que se aplican* y con las cifras de presión fiscal sobre las familias y sobre el trabajo que calcula la OCDE, que no cuadraban en absoluto con la cifra oficial. Con el nuevo PIB, queda explicado también el tremendo aumento del paro sufrido, algo absurdo si creemos la contabilidad nacional oficial, si se tiene en cuenta que desde 2007 los salarios reales han perdido el 25% de su poder adquisitivo. Teniendo en cuenta que el PIB oficial ha bajado un 3,3% y el empleo ha bajado un 13,3%, los datos con el PIB corregido sí que resultan congruentes.

El Banco de España estima mensualmente el crecimiento en base a tendencias sin registros contables reales. Después el INE, con datos incompletos, encaja a martillazos los parciales para que sumen la 'estimación' del Banco de España. Justo al revés de como se realiza una contabilidad de verdad, y a como se hace en el resto del mundo, aquí se empieza la casa por el tejado, no por los cimientos. El INE ni da explicación ni corrige sus gravísimas incoherencias, por lo que resulta imperioso que la Comisión audite las cuentas nacionales, es demasiado lo que está en juego. Si no lo hacen, serán colaboradores necesarios en un engaño masivo al pueblo español y a los mercados, y el BCE no podrá exigir legalmente la devolución de la deuda. Una democracia merecedora de tal nombre debe basarse siempre en la transparencia y en la verdad. Si no es así es que tenemos un problema aún más grave del que estamos poniendo de manifiesto aquí.


----------



## electrón (4 Jul 2016)

Las gráficas deben ser del Capitán Asteriscos, como hacen programas juntos :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Jul 2016)

electrón dijo:


> Las gráficas deben ser del Capitán Asteriscos, como hacen programas juntos :fiufiu:



Acaban de romper la baraja para bien o para mal.

No hay medias tintas: o tienen razón o no la tiene. Y se sabrá si hay o no hay caso.


----------



## Janus (4 Jul 2016)

Que RameroJoy es un puto mentiroso ya lo sabe todo el mundo y que sus votantes son gilipollas también.


----------



## bubbler (4 Jul 2016)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Amijo Bertok, si usted llega a decir hace unos años que en Francia y Bélgica iban a sacar las tropas a la calle como si nada, lo hubieran tachado de magufo para arriba.





bubbler dijo:


> Si intentan realizar un evento nuclear, lo idóneo sería meterlo en un vehículo de guerra electrónica del ejercito, ya que:
> 
> 1º Dispone de antenas y módulos de comunicaciones cifradas.
> 2º Dispone de su propio grupo electrógeno.
> ...



Este comentario lo escribí el 23-nov-2015, y tristemente en 2016 hubo atentado en Bruselas... Lo que no recuerdo fue porque puse que lo de Bruselas olia mal y veo el circo...




FoSz2 dijo:


> Si yo fuese terrorista suicida soltaba armas químicas en el metro en hora punta.
> 
> Ya pasó en Japón con una secta.





bubbler dijo:


> En los medios de contaminación, el aire (como todos) tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes... Por agua o por aire (entiendo que por alimentación o medicamentos lo orientan hacia otros propósitos).
> 
> Para el agua no sería tan inmediato... Sí, quizás sí sea por aire y en el metro es relativamente controlable... Y por supuesto desde el punto de vista de terrorismo de estado (por lo menos el agente intelectual), el operativo (sea terrorista o funcis) da un poco igual.
> 
> Está claro que la quieren liar parda para tener la excusa para eliminar derechos, y están haciendo la farándula previa (que nos van a cobrar queramos o no).



La línea 1 de Metro de Madrid cerrará por obras del 21 de mayo al 30 de septiembre

Si van a soltar el agente, el público objetivo seran los borrego-matrix que irán y volverán al trabajo en horas puntas. ¿El vector de lanzamiento del agente estará integrado en la infraestructura o estará en los vagones y la actualización de la infraestructura será para activar/desactivar dicho vector de los vagones?

En cualquiera de las dos opciones, se tendría que disponer de un sistema digital (Colapso en el Metro de Madrid por un error informático) que permita la activación por una operativa del propio personal de metro... Es decir borrego-matrix ejecutando a borrego-matrix. Lo único que tiene que hacer el NWO es cambiar alguna caja de líquidos de A/A o lo que lleven los vagones o instalaciones y...

También activaron las contramedidas anticonspi y su complementario. Técnicas de decepción sobre el personal operativo borrego-matrix

Existen precedentes históricos de experimentos en el metro de Nueva York en 1966 por la CIA y gas sarín en metro de Tokio (20/03/1995); también hacen pretest NYC (06/05/2016) y en 2013 para optimizar la matanza de borrego-matrix, en California (16/11/2015), en Melbourne, Boston, Seul. Y en la actualización de infraestructura para inyectar gas el 08/04/1970 el "Ten-Roku Gas Explosion Accident".







¿Qué tipo de agente NBQ usarán? ¿Afectará la humedad relativa o luminosidad? Supongo que realizarán múltiples test para reutilizar la infraestructura y mejorar la operativa, logística, intendencia, mediciones...

PD: Tanto yo como el forero FoSz2 planteamos escenarios de ataques de falsa bandera, intentando alertar al máximo posible de personas ante ciertas "coincidencias".






PPD: Esta última foto es de coña


----------



## El Promotor (5 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> Yo aquí, en Formentera con un batido de frutas esperando el inminente colapso.



¡Ojo, que ya llega el colapso inminente!

Esta vez, Mr. Akita, si es la buena de verdad...

*El paro desciende a su menor nivel en siete años*

El número de parados registrados en las oficinas de los servicios públicos de empleo (antiguo Inem) bajó en junio hasta 3.767.054 personas, su menor nivel desde septiembre de 2009, después de experimentar un descenso de 124.349 desempleados respecto al mes anterior (-3,2%), su segundo mayor recorte en un mes de junio dentro de la serie histórica.

*La Seguridad Social gana 98.432 afiliados en junio, su mayor repunte en este mes en una década*

La Seguridad Social ganó en junio una media de 98.432 afiliados (+0,5%) respecto al mes anterior, lo que situó el número de ocupados en 17.760.271 cotizantes, su mayor nivel desde julio de 2010, según ha informado este lunes el Ministerio de Empleo.

Junio es un mes en el que tradicionalmente sube la afiliación a la Seguridad Social. Sólo en 2008, 2009 y 2011 se perdieron afiliados, más de 50.000 en el primer caso y poco más de 5.000 en los otros dos años, coincidiendo con el periodo de crisis económica.

En términos desestacionalizados, la ocupación se incrementó en 75.509 personas, su mejor resultado desde junio de 2005, según ha resaltado el Ministerio.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2016)

Un hombre mata a puñaladas a la directora de un banco y se arroja por un puente en Barcelona

---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 16:58 ----------

Pese a que se mantienen todas las hipótesis abiertas, *la actuación del agresor no encaja con el patrón habitual de los atracos a entidades bancarias*. Los Mossos d’Esquadra investigan si había alguna relación entre el agresor y la víctima, si el hombre era cliente de la oficina o si se trata de un perturbado.


----------



## bertok (6 Jul 2016)

Gracias PP, sin vosotros hubiese sido más difícil.


----------



## Peneliano (6 Jul 2016)

Sterling slide is painful but what we need is a global deflation crisis


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jul 2016)

---------- Post added 07-jul-2016 at 13:14 ----------

En Usa van a tener un problemón racial , al final estallará la mecha???

---------- Post added 07-jul-2016 at 13:34 ----------








---------- Post added 07-jul-2016 at 13:35 ----------

Empresas patrias y su modus operandi de omertá, esto acaba de empezar.


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jul 2016)




----------



## felino66 (7 Jul 2016)

Merece un seguimiento....


Publicado por: pisitófilos creditófagos



*SERÁ EL 02/10/2016, CON PERMISO DEL “BREXIT”.-*


.......LA GENTE NO ES CONSCIENTE DE QUE ESTAMOS EN EL FINAL DE LA ESCAPADA POPULARCAPITALISTA. Cree que quedan márgenes financiero y temporal para, todavía, intentar maniobras resucitadoras. Pero, señores, NO HAY DINERO NI TIEMPO.

Game over.

La banca de depósitos está siendo nacionalizada directa e indirectamente. No tenemos por qué temer por nuestros dinero, pero sean prudentes y no tengan más de 100.000,- euros en una sola entidad. Olvídense por completo de los inmuebles, pisen con pies de plomo en el proceloso mundo de los fondos de inversión y vayan pensando en qué acciones cotizadas van a comprar, o lo que es lo mismo, a qué empresón, no bancario y con máximo volumen y frecuencia de contratación, van a confiar su liquidez durante el trance del SEGUNDO PINCHAZO.

Este verano tenemos una sola y última oportunidad para que la inevitable Transición Estructural 2025 sea ordenada.......


SERÁ EL 02/10/2016, CON PERMISO DEL


*
ESTA GUERRA NO TENDRÁ TRATADO DE PAZ.-*


.........El 02/10/2016, con los Presupuestos-2017 ya en el Parlamento y el Boletín Económico del Banco España de septiembre en la calle, se procederá a la oficialización del ESTRANGULAMIENTO FINANCIERO TOTAL FINAL para arrancar con la POLÍTICA DE RENTAS INTEGRAL ANTI-INMOBILIARIA con que, en lo que queda de Transición Estructural 2025, poder remontar esta burbuja-pirámide generacional. Si es con el PP, es decir, con Unidos-Podemos mandando en la oposición, será más violento que si es con el PSOE, pero será de todas, todas.

Nosotros tenemos a gala mirar más allá. ¿Qué vendrá a continuación? Vendrán conjugados el SEGUNDO RESCATE (crisis de entidades de crédito) y el SEGUNDO PINCHAZO ORDENADO DE LA BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA, que está decidido, en principio, que sea en 2018, lo que es consistente con el anuncio de hipotéticas Cuestiones de Confianza/Mociones de Censura del Gobierno que salga ahora.

No digan que no fueron avisados.......


ESTA GUERRA NO TENDRÁ TRATADO DE PAZ.-


--------


bichitosblog


----------



## bertok (10 Jul 2016)

Buena película y mejor mensaje

[youtube]RwU2s0Qs2ys[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (11 Jul 2016)

Hoy paseando por el Retiro me vino a la mente una conversación con varios amigos en el mismo lugar allá por el 2011. Cada uno opinaba sobre el cambio de gobierno , sobre como Zp había gestionado..... y durante un silencio de la misma dije que muchos los mayores de 45 años que se habían quedado en paro no volverían a trabajar mas y pasarían a ser una parte residual del sistema.
Hoy paseando de nuevo me acordé de aquellas palabras y pensé en la gente de mi entorno que sufre dicha situación y solo me vino a la mente un sentimiento de frustración debido a la relación afectiva que tengo con los mismos.
Ahora vendrán los pensionistas ...........


----------



## Peneliano (12 Jul 2016)




----------



## Defensor de la alegría (12 Jul 2016)

Mariano en campaña=youtube

*Zaragoza, 15 de junio del 2016.*


----------



## Peneliano (12 Jul 2016)

La medida sobre el impuesto de sociedades que al aprecer De Guindos ( en funciones ) va a presentar en las alegaciones sobre el proceso abierto a Hispanistán por incumpimiento de déficit me hace pensar que el timing se acelera y que cada vz estamos mas cerca de la corroboración por parte de los seres de luz de nuestras situación como Estado quebrado y fallido.Estaremos atentos, cuidado ahí fuera y agudicen su instinto.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2016)

Con seguridad, uno de los peores presidentes de la historia de Japón.

Abe anuncia nuevos estímulos para revitalizar la economía japonesa | Economía | EL PAÍS

*El valor de los activos en manos del regulador monetario supera ya el 70% del PIB japonés. En comparación, los programas de la Reserva Federal o del Banco Central Europeo no alcanzan el 25% de sus respectivas economías. Además, el organismo mantiene los tipos de interés en negativo y podría bajarlos de nuevo en una reunión a finales de mes*


----------



## Peneliano (13 Jul 2016)

capitalismo de estado, se lo quedarán todo


----------



## Peneliano (13 Jul 2016)

---------- Post added 13-jul-2016 at 16:53 ----------

Un fotógrafo entra ilegalmente en la zona de exclusión de Fukushima


----------



## Zipotako (13 Jul 2016)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Record de venta de coches en junio Las ventas de coches en junio vuelven a superar las 100.000 unidades y crecen un 11%
> 
> El paro baja del 20% La tasa de paro de España baja del 20% por primera vez en seis años | Economía | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...



No les agües más la fiesta a los burbumoris, es su hilo, sobre todo ahora que el IBEX está remontando de lo lindo. En fin, siempre quedará octubre.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Jul 2016)

Si pero lo que el amigo BULLDOG99 no dice, omite intencionalmente, es que su NEP de papel, sin Drogui y su manguera no es nada...

POLVO Y PAJA EN EL VIENTO...ehhh pillinesssss!!!!

El capitalismo subvencionado para amiguetes tiene sus meses contados...y entonces los datos de bulldog, plomotrol y otros varios de la sonrisita concupiscente, desaparecerán del foro...

Como las ratas del barco.


----------



## bertok (13 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> Si pero lo que el amigo BULLDOG99 no dice, omite intencionalmente, es que su NEP de papel, sin Drogui y su manguera no es nada...
> 
> POLVO Y PAJA EN EL VIENTO...ehhh pillinesssss!!!!
> 
> ...



Amigo *******, por puntualizar ...... y con Drogui tampoco es nada más allá de un expolio de riqueza a las clases medias.

Han mutado el propio sistema a algo macabro: los indicadores parecen que muestran generación de riqueza cuando la realidad es que sólo se está produciendo un proceso de transferencia de riqueza desde las clases medias y trabajadoras a las clases que viven principalmente de lo financiero y de la disponibilidad de activos.


----------



## Chimpu (13 Jul 2016)

Bulldog un país necesita crecer mínimo un 3% para crear empleo, según los Economistas. Ese 0,7% es un crecimiento casi negativo. 

El paro al 20% ya desmontamos aquí la falacia y maquillaje que ha hecho el gobierno en funciones, quitan 100000 de la lista del paro que pasan a estar activos porque se inicia la ronda de cursos del SEPE o de losSindicatos este verano..

Por inercia, en verano, según la serie histórica baja el paro ( normalmente) (TURISMO)

Están emigrando Jóvenes a otros paises de la UE... esos los borran o se olvidan de pasar revista.

Todo lo demás que mencionas datos macroeconómicos retocados con powerpoint.

En fin ..


----------



## Peneliano (14 Jul 2016)




----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2016)

[youtube]xyG7h1ILqo4[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (15 Jul 2016)

[youtube]TfLrQo2Y5AY[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Jul 2016)

Maese...que gustos musicales gastas¡¡¡

A mi nunca me fueron mucho. Quizá mas Metallica, Judas, o Megadeath ...me gustaban más.

O el USE YOUR ILLUSION I y II...que bueno ese Welcome to the jungle...y que de moda está¡

---------- Post added 16-jul-2016 at 09:02 ----------


[youtube]VhWuIpx_tlc[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> Maese...que gustos musicales gastas¡¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Welcome to the jungle es un icono y una forma de afrontar la vida para todo mad maxista y preparacionista.


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2016)

http://http://vozpopuli.com/blogs/7482-juan-laborda-las-elites-extractivas-preparan-un-nuevo-atraco#.V4rBAXMyoZk.twitter

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 01:22 ----------

http://http://vozpopuli.com/blogs/7482-juan-laborda-las-elites-extractivas-preparan-un-nuevo-atraco


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2016)

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 13:25 ----------

un poco de música para el domingo


----------



## McNulty (17 Jul 2016)

Las terrazas y las playas llenas.

Bertok tu madmax ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Las terrazas y las playas llenas.
> 
> Bertok tu madmax ni está ni se le espera.



Varios millones de españoles viven su propio mad max todos los días, sin ninguna expectativa ni proyecto de vida.

Otra docena de millones está en puertas de compartir la prosperidad peperrana con los anteriores.

Afina la vista.


----------



## Akita (17 Jul 2016)

¿Cómo va la cosa? Yo sigo en Formentera de mojitos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa? Yo sigo en Formentera de mojitos.



No se acerque mucho a la parada de auto bus que este verano nos la joden bombazos y espero que sepa nadar para volver a la península.


----------



## Akita (17 Jul 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No se acerque mucho a la parada de auto bus que este verano nos la joden bombazos y espero que sepa nadar para volver a la península.



¿Este verano también hay tercera guerra mundial? Jolín, qué sofoco. Voy pedirme un gintonic para sobrellevar el susto.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Este verano también hay tercera guerra mundial? Jolín, qué sofoco. Voy pedirme un gintonic para sobrellevar el susto.



No sales del tintorro de verano recalentado en tu habitación de servicio en keli wannabe en zona pangapalomera..... y lo sabes ::::::


----------



## Akita (17 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> No sales del tintorro de verano recalentado en tu habitación de servicio en keli wannabe en zona pangapalomera..... y lo sabes ::::::



Cuando llegue el colapso avísame por whatsapp, voy a darme un baño :cook:.


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2016)

No se, esta forma de disfrutar que tienes rebozándote en las desgracias ajenas, me parece lícita por tu parte, pero es bastante penosa.


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> No se, esta forma de disfrutar que tienes rebozándote en las desgracias ajenas, me parece lícita por tu parte, pero es bastante penosa.





Lo que es denunciable es que justos paguen por los delirios wannabes de los pecadores.


----------



## fff (19 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Varios millones de españoles viven su propio mad max todos los días, sin ninguna expectativa ni proyecto de vida.



Ultimamente muchos si que tienen proyectos... se van a cazar pokemons...::

El dia que todo estalle se preguntarán como ha podido pasar... es lo que pasa cuando se desactiva el cerebro tanto tiempo ienso:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Este verano también hay tercera guerra mundial? Jolín, qué sofoco. Voy pedirme un gintonic para sobrellevar el susto.



Hola aprovecho para recordar que SÍ, este verano es el la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Y perdone que estoy de mala idea con lo de Cercano Oriente.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2016)

El feudalismo empresarial


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Jul 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> No se, esta forma de disfrutar que tienes rebozándote en las desgracias ajenas, me parece lícita por tu parte, pero es bastante penosa.



Porqué lícita???

Porqué penosa?

Quién se regodea?

El que quiere una España mas justa??

O el que la quiere corrupta por defender su puesto y la extracción de rentas burlando toda etica y toda idea de justicia...???

Si es que el español medio es capaz de recordar lo que significa la palabra justicia...

Yo soy uno de los damnificados de este proceso...y no hice nada para merecerlo.

He recibido el efecto de las millones de malas decisiones tomadas.

Y lo que mas me duele no es eso...dinero es puto y cochino dinero...papel y tinta.

Lo que mas me duele es nuestra incapacidad para aprender dr los errores...y nuestro egoísmo...sigue sin haber un nosotros.

Solo hay "los míos" y "los otros"...y mientras sigamos asi, mas tarde o mas temprano perderemos todos...y perderemos todo.


----------



## El Ermitaño (20 Jul 2016)

¿la última llamada?, más bien LA ULTIMA PUTA MIERDA DE HILO

En los dos puntos primeros pone pone consejos de ahorro y ser autosuficiente, es decir, trabajar para uno mismo y no dar trabajo a los demás.

y acto seguido en el tercero pone opciones laborales!!!

el cuarto vuelve otra vez con la autosuficiencia, y finalmente opciones a nivel social comunitario.

500 agradecimientos y tropecientas páginas.

esto debe ser un puta broma pesada de extraterrestres que han hecho un agilipollamiento colectivo con ondas cerebrales, porque si no no tiene otra explicación esta majadería que se ha implantado.


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Jul 2016)

El Ermitaño dijo:


> ¿la última llamada?, más bien LA ULTIMA PUTA MIERDA DE HILO
> 
> En los dos puntos primeros pone pone consejos de ahorro y ser autosuficiente, es decir, trabajar para uno mismo y no dar trabajo a los demás.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces, dada tu forma de pensar y el nivel de coherencia que muestras...espero que sea la última vez que vienes a molestar.

Si no tienes nada mas que aportar...no vengas a rebuznar.

Tu mismo lo dices...tropecientas páginas...para naaaa.

Tu sitio está con la banda de la sonrisa saprofítica y concupiscente.


----------



## bertok (20 Jul 2016)

El Ermitaño dijo:


> ¿la última llamada?, más bien LA ULTIMA PUTA MIERDA DE HILO
> 
> En los dos puntos primeros pone pone consejos de ahorro y ser autosuficiente, es decir, trabajar para uno mismo y no dar trabajo a los demás.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, si no te aporta nada ya sabes que vas por el buen camino y no tienes que perder el tiempo por aquí.

No todos tienen tu fortuna.


----------



## bertok (21 Jul 2016)

Japón planea un nuevo paquete de estímulo de 170.000 millones de euros

Hace 10 días toman la decisión de implementar un paquete de 90.000 millones de leuros. Apenas ha pasado una semana y lo tienen que elevar a 170.000 millones de leuros.

Son ricos, se van a quedar con todo el mercado ellos solitos. El próximo paso será publicar por decreto todos los días a las 07:30 hora local la cotización impuesta para cada uno de los valores. De esta forma pueden hacer crecer de forma indefinida el valor de sus activos.

Lástima que no se los compre nadie ::::::


----------



## El Promotor (21 Jul 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa? Yo sigo en Formentera de mojitos.



La cosa va fatal y el fin es inminente, según los Bertok, B-raxton, defensores de la alegría & Cia. Ya conoce a esta panda de iluminados.

Luego te vas al mundo real y te encuentras con esto...

*El déficit comercial baja un 30,9% hasta mayo tras un nuevo récord de exportaciones*

21/07/2016

Este dato contable es el segundo mejor registro de este periodo desde 1998 según los datos publicados hoy por el Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad.

*Las exportaciones crecieron un 2,4% entre enero y mayo, hasta los 105.359,9 millones de euros, máximo histórico de la serie para el acumulado en este periodo. *Por su parte, las importaciones retrocedieron un 0,4% y registraron un total de 111.881,6 millones de euros.

La tasa de cobertura (porcentaje de las importaciones que pueden pagarse con las exportaciones) se situó en el 94,2% al finalizar mayo, 2,6 puntos más que en el mismo periodo de 2015 (91,6%).

El saldo no energético, por su parte, arrojó un superávit de 132,6 millones de euros, frente al saldo positivo de 2.174,3 millones registrado en el mismo periodo del año anterior, mientras que el saldo energético experimentó una mejora del 42,7% como resultado de la "sustancial" caída de los precios de la energía.

Con datos referidos sólo al mes de mayo, el déficit comercial bajó un 43,2% respecto al mismo mes de 2015, hasta los 940,9 millones de euros.

*Las exportaciones registraron en mayo una cifra récord de 22.014,1 millones de euros, un 4,7% más que en mayo de 2015*, mientras que las importaciones se incrementaron un 1,2%, hasta 22.955,1 millones de euros.

El dato de exportaciones, el mejor de la UE

Economía destaca que los resultados de las exportaciones, que crecieron un 2,4% hasta mayo, son mejores que los obtenidos por la zona euro (+0,1%) y por la Unión Europea (-0,6%), y también por las cuatro principales economías de la Unión Europea, ya que las exportaciones de Alemania crecieron un 1,5% y las de Italia un 0,1%, mientras que cayeron las ventas de Francia (-0,1%) y Reino Unido (-5,7%).

Fuera de la UE, también decrecieron las exportaciones de Estados Unidos (-6,9%), Japón (-9%) y China (-7,1%).

En los cinco primeros meses de este año evolucionaron positivamente las exportaciones de casi todos los sectores productivos, salvo las de productos energéticos (-8%); semifacturas no químicas (-4,3%); materias primas (-12,5%) y otras mercancías (-51,7%).

Así, las ventas del sector del automóvil (18,8% del total) crecieron un 12,8% interanual; las del sector de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco (17,3% del total) aumentaron un 6,4%; las de productos químicos (14,5% del total) subieron un 0,9%, y las de los bienes de equipo (19,9% del total) se incrementaron un 4,8%.

Las importaciones también aumentan

En cuanto a las importaciones, Economía destaca que la consolidación de la recuperación económica explica el crecimiento de la mayoría de los sectores. Así, aumentaron un 8,7% las importaciones de bienes de equipo (21,4% del total), un 8,1% las compras del sector automóvil (14,9% del total); un 9,5% las de manufacturas de consumo y un 8,9% las bienes de consumo duradero.

Las exportaciones dirigidas a la UE (66,9% del total) avanzaron un 5,5% durante los cinco primeros meses respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. En el caso de las ventas a la zona euro (52,1% del total), se produjo un incremento del 5,3%, mientras que las destinadas al resto de la Unión Europea (14,8% del total) subieron un 6,3%.

Las exportaciones a terceros destinos (33,1% del total) retrocedieron en este periodo un 3,4% interanual, con caídas de las exportaciones a todas las zonas excepto a Oriente Medio (+2,4%) y América del Norte (+2,2%). Así, destacan los descensos de las ventas a América Latina (-12%), Asia excluido Oriente Medio (-0,9%), África (-1,3%) y Oceanía (-32,3%).

Por países, Economía resalta el aumento de las ventas a mercados en expansión, como China (+13,4%), Chile (+14,5%), Marruecos (+16,5%) y Estados Unidos (+3,3%).


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Jul 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (21 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


>



Intente llevarlo con un poco de dignidad, por dios...


----------



## Peneliano (21 Jul 2016)

El 4 de julio un grupo de profesores y economistas independientes presentamos un análisis, reforzado por otro complementario publicado el 12 de julio, que nos llevó a la conclusión, bastante prudente, que el PIB real del reino de España sería al menos un 18,7% menor de lo informado por las fuentes oficiales. En ambos casos la metodología era la misma, comparar la evolución del PIB por subsectores con la de otros indicadores económicos del mismo subsector, si bien en el segundo análisis nos preocupamos de buscar indicadores alternativos en aquellos subsectores que no abarcaba ni el índice de servicios ni el de industria. Estos análisis serán complementados con otros desde el lado de la demanda y de las rentas.

Han sido muy numerosas las muestras de agradecimiento y apoyo que hemos recibido por parte de ciudadanos, quiénes nos han animado a profundizar en este hecho tan relevante y que tanto les preocupa. Por ello, creemos necesario explicar a todos ellos las consecuencias que, a nuestro juicio, tiene para un país el presentar un dato sobrestimado del PIB.

Según nuestro análisis, el déficit público real del año 2015 habría sido el 6,6% del PIB, en lugar del 5,1% presentado por el gobierno
Déficit Público desbocado. Según nuestro análisis, el déficit público real del año 2015 habría sido el 6,6% del PIB, en lugar del 5,1% presentado por el gobierno. Las consecuencias son muy graves, ya que en primer lugar el “agujero” de las cuentas públicas sería mayor, rondando los sesenta mil millones de euros. En segundo lugar, los esfuerzos para abandonar el estado de Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo, marcado por la Comisión Europea, serían mucho más exigentes, ya que el umbral del 3%, que es el que marca este Protocolo, estaría mucho más lejos. En la actual Unión Europea, los ciudadanos españoles se verían abocados a una oleada de recortes y subidas de impuestos mientras que la clase política dominante y sus satélites económicos mantienen su estatus privilegiado en detrimento de los ciudadanos.

Líderes en Carga Fiscal. Esto es muy sencillo de entender. El gobierno nos dice que nuestra presión fiscal es de las más bajas de Europa (38%). Sin embargo si el PIB es un 18,7% menor, la presión fiscal se convierte en el 47%. Esto quiere decir que, de media, un ciudadano español paga casi la mitad de sus ingresos en impuestos de todo tipo. En resumen, cobramos salarios modestos, pero pagamos impuestos como los países más ricos. ¿Para qué?, pues muy sencillo, para mantener el estatus privilegiado de ciertas élites extractivas. Nos dicen que generamos más riqueza de la real para después expoliarnos vía impuestos. Tampoco olvidemos que una presión fiscal muy elevada provoca una situación de inestabilidad e incentiva a la picaresca que agrava el problema de la evasión y fraude fiscal.

Deuda pública insostenible, dificultad de financiación y riesgo de bancarrota. Si el PIB es un 18,7% menor, entonces la deuda real es un 150% del PIB y la deuda sobre el Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo (recordamos, aplicable a países con un déficit público mayor del 3%) es del 122%. Por lo tanto, el riesgo de país se incrementa, los inversores que nos prestan el dinero mediante inversión en deuda pública lo harán a cambio de mayor interés, el coste de la deuda se dispara, con ello el déficit público y por lo tanto el país se acerca a la suspensión de pagos si no consigue contrarrestar el efecto con ingresos impositivos. El país se convierte en un “zombi”, que sólo puede sobrevivir gracias al “grifo” del Banco Central Europeo (carecemos de soberanía monetaria), que en el caso de que lo corte provocaría el colapso económico y la bancarrota del país, sumiéndolo en una depresión de la que costaría muchos años salir y que se llevaría por delante a millones de ciudadanos.

Revisen los libros de historia y estudien las consecuencias de situaciones pasadas como ésta cómo acabaron
Pérdida de credibilidad, riesgo de conflictos y pérdida de libertades. Imaginen ustedes que, para conservar un nivel de vida determinado acuden al banco a pedir un préstamo, y con el objeto de facilitar la concesión del mismo, presentan unas cuentas donde sus ingresos figuran muy por encima de los reales dando una imagen de más solvencia. Al cabo de varios plazos de amortización ustedes fallan en sus obligaciones, el banco les investiga y descubre que la realidad era distinta. Imaginen esta situación, pero al nivel de un país miembro de la Unión Europea ante sus socios comunitarios, los cuales deciden expulsarle de la organización o simplemente desconfían por completo de nosotros, y posteriormente los gobernantes de ese país tienen que explicar a sus ciudadanos que la “imagen fiel” del país no era real, que han sido recriminados por sus socios y que se encuentran en una situación de bancarrota. Revisen los libros de historia y estudien las consecuencias de situaciones pasadas como ésta cómo acabaron.

Desde nuestra humilde posición, vamos a seguir trabajando para presentarles datos adicionales para reforzar estas tesis y cumplir nuestro objetivo de abrir un debate que consideramos fundamental para el futuro de nuestro querido país. Como ya dijimos el primer día, una democracia merecedora de tal nombre debe basarse siempre en la transparencia y en ofrecer una imagen lo más próxima a la realidad.

___


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Jul 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Intente llevarlo con un poco de dignidad, por dios...



que sabras tu de dignidad...







Esta pobre gente paga tu salario sabandija...con su sufrimiento.

No tienes perdón de Dios.

Que El se apiade de tu alma.

Yo no puedo.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2016)

[youtube]7pn9tj82qUU[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Jul 2016)

En algunas cosas bien...en otras...

El orden espontáneo del mercado???

El artículo 135 modificado, parece insinuar, no debe ser cambiado??

Si PODEMOS quiere arreglar el estado con mas estado...quiere este señor arreglar la tiranía del capital...con mas tirania???

No será que capital y estado tienen los mismos fines...SON LA MISMA GREY.

Ya, a estas alturas de mi vida creo en pocos dogmas...en los dogmas liberales casi en ninguno.

Sin dejar de coincidir en su diagnóstico sobre el sistema democratico...los remedios son, para mi, intrinsecamente malos...malos en el sentido moral...y también en el material.

Parece querer traernos una sociedad compuesta por autistas...en la que rl único objetivo de las relaciones sociales sea la obtención de un beneficio. Y eso ya lo estamos experimentando hace tiempo.

La dictadura del individualismo mss atroz...ningún Cristiano de Bien podría aceptar esto.


----------



## Æmilius (23 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]7pn9tj82qUU[/youtube]



El vídeo ha sido algo atípico. Empieza a cargar contra Draghi cuando en 2014 (por estas fechas) hacia alabanzas hacia él ; reconoce haber sido PPero, habla bien de Podemos (al menos dice que son inteligentes ). Luego tiene un lapsus con el flequillo y empieza a peinarselo para el otro lado haciendo que durante unos segundos parezca un "pollo"; vuelve a repetirlo minutos después. 

Me ha parecido "sosilla" la ponencia comparada con otras.


----------



## Peneliano (27 Jul 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (28 Jul 2016)

Reitero lo dicho en ocasiones anteriores.

El colapso es inminente y tal...

*EPA: el paro cae hasta el 20%, su mejor dato en casi seis años*

28/07/2016

El número de desempleados bajó en 216.700 personas en el segundo trimestre del año hasta 4.574.700 y la tasa de paro se situó en el 20,00%, un punto menos que en el trimestre anterior, según revela la Encuesta de Población Activa correspondiente al segundo ejercicio del año que hoy publica el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

El número de ocupados se incrementa en 271.400 personas en el segundo trimestre de 2016 respecto al trimestre anterior (un 1,51% más) y se sitúa en 18.301.000 ocupados.

En los últimos 12 meses se han creado 434.400 puestos de trabajo y en términos desestacionalizados la variación trimestral es del 0,29%. El empleo ha crecido en 434.400 personas en los 12 últimos meses y la tasa anual es del 2,43%.


*PD. Bertok dimisión.*


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Reitero lo dicho en ocasiones anteriores.
> 
> El colpaso es inminente y tal...
> 
> ...



Me comes los huevos, cucaracha paniaguada, infraser infecto.

Vendes como un éxito la precariedad de los millones de asalariados españoles y defiendes el reparto de trabajo empobreciendo a los trabajadores actuales.

Eres un puto sucialista de mierda.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Jul 2016)

La creación de empleo de baja calidad se está empezando a frenar, todo eso contando con un petróleo un 60% más barato que hace dos años.

Estos dos años próximos vienen calentitos, que nadie diga que no avisamos.


----------



## El Promotor (28 Jul 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Vendes como un éxito la precariedad de los millones de asalariados españoles y defiendes el reparto de trabajo empobreciendo a los trabajadores actuales.



Eso mismo va y se lo cuenta a Echenique, mi querido asustaviejas...

*Echenique justifica haber tenido a un asistente sin contrato durante más de un año*







:XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Jul 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Eso mismo va y se lo cuenta a Echenique, mi querido asustaviejas...
> 
> *Echenique justifica haber tenido a un asistente sin contrato durante más de un año*
> 
> ...



Eres una puta basura humana, aunque en ti es una metáfora lo de "humana"...te escudas en otro invento del sistema para encauzar el descontento popular, y con la reductio ad PODEMOS todo lo justificas.

El karma que es un gran hijo de puta también, pero menos que tu, te la tendrá guardada, no te preocupes.

Eres un hombre sin honor...un indigno. El perfecto prototipo de español del siglo XXI.

Solo un ser de tu calaña puede alegrarse con los poderosos...mientras nos encaminamos a la tercermundialización del país, excepto para esa banda mafiosa y su adláteres, que sobreviven chupándonos la sangre.

Desgraciado parásito...tus días están contados.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Jul 2016)

******* dijo:


> El karma que es un gran hijo de puta también, pero menos que tu, te la tendrá guardada, no te preocupes.



Tome, mi exaltado y faltón amigo.

Aquí tiene una buena ración de karma...

*El PIB avanza a un ritmo del 0,7% en el segundo trimestre del año*

La economía española creció un 0,7% entre abril y junio, una décima menos que en el primer trimestre, aunque ya acumula 12 ejercicios seguidos de expansión.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jul 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Tome, mi exaltado y faltón amigo.
> 
> Aquí tiene una buena ración de karma...



Tu nos faltas todos los días...pero tu te crees que somos unos imbéciles como todos esos que votan PPSOE???

Te crees que va a salir gratis lo que están haciendo??? El trasvase de riqueza de los mas pobres hacia tus amos???

Mira capullo, me quedo corto en los calificativos para lo que me gustaría decirte...pero simple y llanamente si, te lo voy a confirmar, por hacer lo que haces, y dedicarte a lo que te dedicas, que no es otra cosa que sacarle lustre a las cuentas, y al glande, de Mariano y al séquito interminable que conforma el R78 :

TE COMPORTAS COMO UN VERDADERO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA¡¡¡

Y por supuesto, RECIBIRÁS TU MERECIDO DEL KARMA AUTÉNTICO, no el de la propaganda interesada...ese que te susurrará al oído: PUDISTE ELEGIR EL CAMINO DEL BIEN, DE LA SOLIDARIDAD, DE LA VERDAD...y elegiste ser un mierdas.

Lo que he dicho lo he dicho por convicción, me pongo en manos de la moderación por si cree que merezco algún correctivo.

Veo el sufrimiento de mis paisanos, de los niños del cole de mis hijas, de los abuelos que cobran la mínima y sobreviven a duras penas midiendo el céntimo...Y LUEGO VEO A MARIANO, A SORAYA ...o a los que son como tú pegados a su culo...y no puedo evitar pensar como pienso.

Al menos conservo el instinto de reconocer lo intrínsecamente malvado cuando lo tengo delante.

El Señor de la Vida y la Esperanza te pesará tus obras en su balanza...que se apiade de ti.

Escoria...


----------



## Peneliano (29 Jul 2016)

Traigo esta grafica a la cueva por que creo que es muy interesante






---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 19:23 ----------

combarro ‏@_combarro
Sabe por qué baja el paro? Porque baja la población que busca trabajo, pero se destruye empleo, mire el cuadro.


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Jul 2016)

Evolución histórica del PIB en EE.UU ... el paciente se nos va


----------



## El Promotor (2 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Lo que he dicho lo he dicho por convicción, me pongo en manos de la moderación por si cree que merezco algún correctivo.



El correctivo a sus delirios apocalípticos y malas formas ya se lo aplica la realidad. 

Y de forma brutal, por cierto...

*El paro registra en julio su mayor caída en este mes desde 1997 con 83.993 personas menos*

*La Seguridad Social ganó 84.721 afiliados en julio, el mayor ascenso en este mes desde 2007*


PD. Ah, e insisto.

*Bertok dimisión. *


----------



## Bulldog99 (2 Ago 2016)

En este hilo solo quedan 4 frikis, con pinta de Steve Urkel, que creen que los extraterrestres viven camuflados entre nosotros y que el gobierno de EEUU lo sabe y calla.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (2 Ago 2016)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> En este hilo solo quedan 4 frikis, con pinta de Steve Urkel, que creen que los extraterrestres viven camuflados entre nosotros y que el gobierno de EEUU lo sabe y calla.



Estas esperando que alguien te diga algo, verdad?

Enviado desde mi XT1068 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> El correctivo a sus delirios apocalípticos y malas formas ya se lo aplica la realidad.
> 
> Y de forma brutal, por cierto...
> 
> ...



Que pase buenas vacaciones y coja fuerzas de cara al otoño.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Ago 2016)

En 2017 vendrás mucho menos al "hilo-cueva"...insecto vil y cobarde.

Tu inepcia y tu maldad van de la mano.

Tu también cosecharás lo que has sembrado...


----------



## El Promotor (2 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Que pase buenas vacaciones y coja fuerzas de cara al otoño.



Lo mismo le digo, mi querido amigo.

Descanse, refrésquese y disfrute de la vida. Solo hay una.

Y con respecto al forero B-RAXTON le voy a pedir no uno sino dos favores:

1) Sáquelo del hilo-cueva al menos una vez al día para que vea la luz del sol, estire las piernas un rato y haga sus necesidades.

2) Búsquele también, si es tan amable, un hobby para el mes de agosto. Que tenga algo que hacer. Necesita distraer la mente y salir del bucle apocalíptico en el que se ha instalado.

En serio.

Un saludo y nos vemos en septiembre.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Ago 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Lo mismo le digo, mi querido amigo.
> 
> Descanse, refrésquese y disfrute de la vida. Solo hay una.
> 
> ...




Quizás el que necesite ver la luz del sol sea usted, le irá bien un poco de reflexión que le haga pensar mas allá de la fe que abraza de forma irracional. Su mente necesita recuperar agilidad y autocrítica.ienso:ienso:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Lo mismo le digo, mi querido amigo.
> 
> Descanse, refrésquese y disfrute de la vida. Solo hay una.
> 
> ...



Ese forero tiene la ética que usted no mamo de chaval.

Descanse y fortalezca su mente, le vienen años duros


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Ago 2016)

No ofende quien quiere...ofende quien puede.

Un perro es mucho mas noble y tiene infinitamente mas dignidad que el ente cucarachiento que le chupa el culo a Mariano continuamente...y pulula por el foro.

Has sembrado el mal, la mentira...el odio de clase.

No esperes recoger otra cosa.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Ago 2016)

Es mejor no decir nada , que se sienta feliz ...ahí fuera la cosa está jodida .


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2016)

[youtube]aN1Dv7UPfno[/youtube]

---------- Post added 02-ago-2016 at 21:11 ----------

Hoy mismo ha dado D. Trump un speech en Virginia y con claridad ha confirmado que aquellas empresas que envíen su producción a México, tendrán un impuesto extra del 35% a la hora de traerlos de vuelta a los USA.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Ago 2016)

Hoy han sacado que Trump no ha querido dar un beso a un niño, y Bobama ha hablado de que no está preparado para gobernar el país. Artilleria y aun quedan 3 meses.


----------



## Bulldog99 (3 Ago 2016)

La compraventa de viviendas aumenta un 19,4% en junio y registra su mayor cifra en tres años - elEconomista.es


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Ago 2016)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> La compraventa de viviendas aumenta un 19,4% en junio y registra su mayor cifra en tres años - elEconomista.es



¿Los ladrillos se comen? ¿Los ladrillos salvan vidas? Quien tenga estómago puede leer a esta médico española. 

QUERIDA EXPLOTACIÓN LABORAL: TE DEJO, NO CUENTES YA CONMIGO. | medicoacuadros


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2016)

*Escuchadlo entero.

Sobrecogedor, terrorífico,..... se me acaban los calificativos.
*
El Presidente que vendió un país (el buen gestor)

Y sabed cuidar de vuestros ahorros. Esto ya va en serio.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Ago 2016)

Me lo guardo para la noche...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (3 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Me lo guardo para la noche...



Cuidado no te desveles. Al final vas a tener razón. Cuídate


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Me lo guardo para la noche...



No es buena idea.

Se te van a despertar tus instintos asesinos más profundos.

Es bastante impactante.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2016)

El Vórtice. Dinero: El gran fraude de la Economía. en El Vórtice en mp3(03/08 a las 14:08:45) 54:13 12425893 - iVoox


----------



## Lynx (4 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Me lo guardo para la noche...











mwaaajajajja


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ago 2016)

Quien es la gorda???

Que razón tiene D. Roberto. Todo lo van a achacar a que Bruselas lo ordena.

Y punto.

A seguir desangrando al pueblo. El IVA, sociedades (que repercutirá todavía mas en un mercado laboral mas pobre y con mas putas y mas camareros), todas las figuras impositivas que sea menester...hasta el infinito y más allá.

Menos mal que yo pienso igual que el...en esta legislatura España suspenderá pagos.

Tenemos viento de cola.

En 2017, muy endeudados, muy empobrecidos y muy deteriorados, afrontaremos un cambio muy agresivo en la economía mundial...

PARA EL QUE HISPANISTÁN ES UNO DE LOS PAISES PEOR PREPARADOS PARA AFRONTARLO.

Gocen de los últimos estertores de la NEP.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (4 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Quien es la gorda???
> 
> Que razón tiene D. Roberto. *Todo lo van a achacar a que Bruselas lo ordena.
> 
> ...



Por eso creo que lo mejor que pueden hacer es dejar a Mariano solo. Estamos mejor sin gobierno que con él. Recordemos lo que pasó en Bélgica.

Suerte a todos. Vienen tiempos difíciles. Si pueden, aléjense de los grandes núcleos de población.


----------



## kynes (4 Ago 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Suerte a todos. Vienen tiempos difíciles. Si pueden, aléjense de los grandes núcleos de población.



¿Ha llegado ya el momento de pillarse el SUV, equiparlo para el peak oil, madmax, apocalipsis Zombie, ... y tirarse al monte? 

¿Será mejor pagarlo a tocateja, o a 10 años y ver si se tercia un simpa con tanto caos que se avecina? 

Estoy pensando en este, pero me echa para atrás que no sea PHEV. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ago 2016)

A ver con que cara de hijos de puta nos van a explicar que el pan, los huevos, la harina, el arroz o la pasta TIENEN QUE PAGAR UN 21-23 % DE IVA.

Maese...en ese momento SÍ que sentiré ganas de matar...

Dios me perdone y no permita que el odio guíe mi vida.

Lo ponen cada vez mas difícil.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2016)

La única solución reside en el interior de cada uno, suena a fantochada pero es la realidad


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> A ver con que cara de hijos de puta nos van a explicar que el pan, los huevos, la harina, el arroz o la pasta TIENEN QUE PAGAR UN 21-23 % DE IVA.
> 
> Maese...en ese momento SÍ que sentiré ganas de matar...
> 
> ...



Lo difícil es asumir que el país tiene lo que merece, pero es así.

Cada uno que se prepare lo mejor que pueda y que enfrente el destino.

No hay sitio para todos.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2016)

La perdida de valores y de la parte humana que ha sido entrega por dos míseros euros es mas grave que la paupérrima situación económica . No debe olvidarse de que el dinero solo son papeles de colores y es su forma de esclavitud. Han creado millones de pechopalomos que solo ansían tener lo que no necesitan para ponerlo en una red social , están sentenciados , yo creo que para ellos no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2016)

La Economía no es ninguna ciencia, ni posee grado alguno de exactitud ni certeza. Vaya eso por delante y quede muy claro. Quien pretenda hacerles cambiar de opinión o inducirles a pensar lo contrario, simplemente estará tratando de lograr que usted piense como a él le guste o le convenga.

La Matemática es un lenguaje y con él se puede, siguiendo unas mínimas condiciones, expresar cualquier cosa que venga en gana, tanto una como su contraria. Que nadie lo olvide. La Economía ha hecho suyo parte de ese lenguaje para decir, a través de enrevesadas palabras disfrazadas de fórmulas y modelos creados únicamente para tal fin, lo que interesa a quien lo formula y hacer creer que, si se dice mediante ecuaciones complejas, es una ley natural y debe ser creído y aceptado.

A mayor complejidad, mayor desconocimiento, mayor misticismo, mayor asombro y mayor engaño. Mayor ignorancia del resto, mayor impermeabilidad, menor comprensión y mayor veneración a quien maneja el lenguaje “económico”.

Mienten. Es solo un lenguaje, diseñado para decir lo que conviene en cada momento a muy pocos frente a muchos. Diseñado para presentar en sociedad a “economistas” que predicen y vislumbran el futuro de todos en nombre de una derivada, una “ley” económica, una regresión lineal, una fusión de sociedades a más de 15.000 km. de distancia o un complejo sistema informático de algoritmos que vende y compra millones de veces entre latido y latido del corazón humano.

Ese futuro no está en ningún lado, sólo existe a medida en que es creído, permitiendo que el lenguaje económico conforme una realidad diaria a medida que necesita ser aceptada y tomada como fe al día siguiente y al siguiente de éste para que este gran fraude pueda seguir manteniéndose en pie.

Si en un saco tengo cinco manzanas y añado tres, tendré ocho. Si por el contrario quito cuatro, me quedará sólo una en el saco. Si quito más que añado, me quedaré sin manzanas en el saco.

Eso es lógica, el terreno que ha prostituido la Economía para justificar que el saco pertenezca a una sola persona que nunca suele ser quien siembra o trabaja el árbol , obligándole a endeudarse o claudicar y vender el terreno a alguien más grande que devora en nombre del dinero que atesora y para justificar que el valor de cada manzana cueste cien veces más de su valor real en origen para el consumidor final gracias a que miriadas de especuladores intercambian papeles sobre apuestas a futuro o a presente y acumulan, acaparan, limitan o inundan según conviene a sus bolsillos.

Para justificar que intermediarios se hagan amos y señores de la venta y del producto a través de monopolios, oligopolios, dominio encubierto de mercado, acuerdos para eliminar competencia, precios pactados, bloqueos, especulación o cadenas de valor mundiales pertenecientes a mil firmas que son la misma, impidiendo que sea quien siembra, cuida o trabaja el árbol quien pueda comercializarlo pero garantizando que siempre trabaje para los primeros por prácticamente nada y para justificar con todo ello que, si no hay suficientes manzanas para el resto, es problema de todos menos de todos aquellos que incrementan su precio sin aportar nada más que codicia, especulación y un control de un mercado tan preso como mortal y nocivo por necesidad.

Se pretende, desde todos los medios al alcance ( y no son en absoluto pocos) , lograr que la sociedad perciba un determinado lenguaje económico como una verdad científica, repleta de leyes inalterables que deben ser acatadas en base a la existencia de “leyes naturales” que la conforman, del mismo modo que la gravedad, la composición química de una materia, la termodinámica ( asombraría saber para quien no lo sepa que existe una “escuela” que trata la economía desde los postulados científicos de la 1ª y 2ª leyes de termodinámica, la termoeconomía ), la física o la biología.

Es sólo un lenguaje, y lo que está actualmente transmitiendo, se halla repleto de un lodazal de mentira. Repleto con tanta mentira y con tanto lodo, que sólo le queda la huida de morir matando, y así lo hará.

Habla siempre de futuro y cuando éste llega, el incumplimiento de sus “predicciones” tal y como quien predijo ese futuro también sabía cuando las hizo, es tapado y silenciado con el palo y la zanahoria, con nuevos oráculos y nuevas teorías cada vez más radicales, del mismo modo en que siglos atrás la religión pretendía prolongar el sometimiento y fe ciega de la población a costa de la que vivían, manteniendo sus privilegios sobre la misma a base de radicalizar las costumbres y amenazar con mayores castigos en nombre de los designios de un Dios que era de todos pero únicamente unos pocos lo hacían suyo y hablaban en su nombre, amedrentando con el fuego eterno y la quema de almas si la población no cumplía lo que alguien le imponía.

Un “alguien” que ni hablaba con Dios ni le conocía, que a fecha de hoy sigue intentando finalizar cada frase con la coletilla de “palabra de Dios” o “voluntad de los mercados”, pero que jamás ha demostrado ni lo hará, que fuese directamente Dios y no un grupo de vividores quien les haya dictado su palabra en forma de recomendación de recortes, bajadas de salarios, mayor “flexibilidad laboral”, menores derechos para trabajadores o mayor “liberalización” de cualquier sector susceptible de ser explotado hasta exprimirle la última gota de beneficio en nombre de las maravillas del comercio “global”.

Cambien sotanas, báculos y mitras por corbatas de seda, trajes a medida y maletines de cuero perfectamente cosido, cambien iglesias por sucursales de banco , catedrales por bancos centrales y el Vaticano por el Banco Mundial y tendrán ante ustedes los predicadores y evangelistas de la religión de este siglo y finales del anterior. Una religión capaz de aislar , expoliar, excluir y empobrecer a sus fieles mientras regala el cielo en la tierra a todos sus portavoces, cardenales, prelados, ujieres, administradores o voceros.

El Dios antiguo hace ya tiempo que dejó de infundir temor con infiernos lejanos que se abrían ante el pobre y se omitían para el rico con bulas que le concedían autopistas hacia el cielo sin importar los robos, el daño, la codicia y las muertes causadas en vida.

Paraísos que cobran monedas para entrar e infiernos que se nutren de pobres.
Es la religión de los mercados, una religión que tiene la “libertad” por bandera para que el resto se sienta libre para soñar con poder algún dÍa vivir no ya mejor, sino poder seguir viviendo.

Libre para suicidarse si se ve completamente excluido y sin capacidad de obtener el más mínimo recurso, dignidad o techo ( sólo en India más de 300.000 personas han decidido acabar con su vida por ello) ; libre para ver en algún canal de televisión casas elegantes o reformas millonarias soñando algún día poder dejar el alquiler en algún barrio podrido y comprar algo parecido a las casas de ese canal.

Libre para pasear por un mercado aunque sólo sea por no quedarse recluido en casa y poder mirar como unos pocos compran, soñando algún día poder obtener el respeto, la reverencia y la sumisión de algún vendedor del mismo modo en que Richard Gere lo disfrutaba en Pretty Woman.

Libres para soñar que llegue el día soñado, mientras seguimos creyendo que somos “libres” aunque necesitemos casi 15 años para pagar una vivienda media de zona media y tamaño medio cuando hace 30 años sólo necesitábamos poco más de tres en mejor zona, mejor tamaño y mejor vivienda.

Libres para “curar” enfermedades de bancos dándoles cientos de miles de millones mientras ni siquiera sabemos que “enfermedad” es esa que al banco se le da el dinero como cura pero a las personas no, cuando más de mil millones de personas malviven en situación de pobreza extrema en el planeta, o cuando, sin ir más lejos, más del 29,4% de la población en España se halla en riesgo de pobreza y exclusión social.

Libres para callar cuando se “salvan” bancos y no personas, mientras nadie comprende ni la enfermedad ni las causas de sus contagios, probablemente porque simplemente no existan, pero su solo nombre médico basta para infundir miedo e inseguridad, para entrar en shock y para decir que si a todo, incluso a perder hasta la última gota de dignidad, derechos o futuro.

Libres para imaginar cómo nos gustaría ser, mientras pasa la vida soñando con todo sin tener nada pero viviendo en el lodo hasta que no quede de nosotros más que una foto de latón simulando plata en la habitación o salón del hijo que nos sucede, y que nos conserva en la memoria pensando que somos un ejemplo para él.
Hasta en la muerte le seguiremos engañando.

Mientras permanecemos callados, mientras encajamos fácil el miedo y la culpa dividiéndonos hasta atomizarnos, mientras seguimos callados cuando despiden a decenas y cientos de compañeros pero no alzamos la voz porque tenemos miedo de ser el siguiente, mientras seguimos diciendo que amamos un país pero en realidad amamos comprarnos el coche más caro para poder despertar la envidia en el resto de “amigos”, mientras sigamos dispuestos a pisar la cabeza de nuestro amigo, nuestro vecino, nuestro hermano, nuestro padre o de cualquiera con tal de mantener el “bienestar” que tenemos o al que anhelamos, no seremos ejemplo de nada más que de cobardía y mezquindad.

Ejemplo de soledad, de vanidad, de egoísmo, de ceguera y de miseria. Ejemplo de complicidad con el delito y de temor a dejar de tener miedo.

Ejemplos de una vida gris, marcada con el único rumbo de ese miedo que la economía de los mercados infunde distorsionando la realidad para que toda nuestra vida pase en silencio, incapaces de decir basta y quede reducida a una cara descolorida en un marco de latón intentando que el testigo que no fuimos capaces de defender sea el que recojan nuestros hijos creyendo que fuimos héroes cuando no hicimos nada más que ser verdugos de nuestras esperanzas y las suyas.

Mañana te volverán a decir que es necesaria una mayor liberalización, que los mercados asiáticos han decrecido cinco décimas en previsión de un repunte al alza del precio del trigo, que haber entrado en el euro fue una bendición y que fuera de él sólo existe miedo y miseria, te hablarán de salario medio ocultándote el salario modal, o te presentarán las predicciones veraniegas de crecimiento del PIB mientras ignoras que el PIB es una magnitud absolutamente incapaz de reflejar ni medir absolutamente nada.

Nada de nada.

Y seguirás creyendo que el PIB es capaz de medir algo, que el término liberalizar mercados o trabajo suena bonito y por lo tanto, debe ser bueno todo lo que de él venga. Seguirás creyendo que si las acciones de una empresa o de una bolsa suben o bajan, ello refleja la economía de un país, mientras ignoras que nada tiene que ver o que la mayoría de empresas, por ejemplo del IBEX se hallan en default o quiebra técnica en un pasivo y apalancamiento financiero tan imposible como artificialmente sostenido, con un valor bursátil que ni de lejos refleja su valor real mientras evaden su dinero, sus beneficios y sus impuestos donde nadie puede perseguirles.

Seguirás creyendo que la Economía tiene leyes y que el futuro puede ser conocido a través de ellas.

Mientras lo creas, no te darás cuenta por ejemplo, que el fármaco que acaba de ocupar el primer lugar en el mundo por ventas conseguidas es el Harvoni y que se halla relacionado con la Hepatitis C, y que el segundo, que hasta hace pocos días era el primero, es el Humira, relacionado con el cáncer.

Ya ves, el cáncer y la Hepatitis C hacen ricos a quien vende el fármaco mientras dejan morir al paciente enfermo si no tiene dinero suficiente para comprar el tratamiento.

Si la enfermedad es “económica” ocurre al contrario, quien se convierte en rico es el paciente, el banco que “sufre la enfermedad”, mientras que la sociedad, convertida en el doctor que le administra la cura, es quien se empobrece y muere.
En ambos casos la enfermedad es el negocio y tu vida es un títere de él mientras permitas que lo siga siendo.

Si ningún gurú económico te había contado esto hasta la fecha, ahora ya lo sabes.

En India, desde el año 1995 hasta principios del 2015, más de 300.000 agricultores se han quitado la vida como consecuencia de las deudas contraídas por el fracaso de cosechas transgénicas que fueron obligados a realizar ante la ausencia de cualquier otra opción.

Y esto, también.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Ago 2016)

Les dejo una oferta de esas que bajan el paro y la Epa


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Ago 2016)

A ver si no confundimos, que a eso no os gana nadie..la gente que trabaja con Contrato de Pràcticas, NO suele cobrar...Yo cuando finalice mis estudios, tuve ese contrato y NO cobre...hablo ya de hace 30 años....luego firme otros contratos laborales remunerados y empece a ganar dinero....pero nada seguir a lo vuestro...:


----------



## Peneliano (5 Ago 2016)

Cuando el contrato se realice a una persona menor de 30 años, o menor de 35 con una discapacidad igual o superior al 33%, la empresa tendrá una reducción del 50% de la cuota a la Seguridad Social por contingencias comunes mientras dure el contrato. Si además el contrato se firma con personas beneficiarias del Sistema Nacional de Garantía Juvenil se aplicará una bonificación del 50% adicional.
Si en el momento en el que se concierta el contrato en prácticas, el trabajador estuviera realizando prácticas no laborales, la bonificación de las cuotas será del 75% (25% adicional en los casos de Sistema Nacional de Garantía Juvenil).
Cuando un contrato en prácticas se convierte en indefinido, sea a tiempo completo o parcial, la empresa se podrá beneficiar de una bonificación de las cuotas a la Seguridad Social de 500 euros al año durante tres años, y en le caso de ser una mujer de 700 euros.
¿Quiénes pueden realizar prácticas?
Los trabajadores que pueden firmar contratos de prácticas deberán estar en posesión de un título universitario o de formación profesional de grado medio o superior, o títulos oficialmente reconocidos como equivalentes. Además, deben tener menos de 30 años o haber terminado la formación hace menos de cinco años (siete en casos de trabajadores con discapacidad).
Cómo es un contrato en prácticas
Debe ser un contrato por escrito, especificando la titulación del trabajador, la duración de las prácticas y el puesto. El contrato debe ir acompañado del alta en la Seguridad Social.
En los casos de trabajadores con discapacidad, el contrato se formalizará, en cuadruplicado ejemplar, el modelo oficial, e irá acompañado del certificado de discapacidad.
Se debe comunicar al Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal en los 10 días siguientes a su concertación.
Los trabajadores a distancia deben indicar el lugar donde se realiza.
La duración no podrá ser inferior a seis meses, ni superior a dos años.
Se establece un periodo de prueba de un mes para los titulados en grado medio o certificado de profesionalidad de nivel 1 o 2, y dos para los de grado superior o de certificado de profesionalidad de nivel 3.
Para contratos a tiempo parcial, se debe indica el número de horas de trabajo al día, a la semana o al mes y su distribución.
La retribución será fijada por el convenio colectivo de prácticas, pero nunca será inferior al 60% o al 75% durante el primero o el segundo años de vigencia del contrato, respectivamente, del salario fijado en convenio para un trabajador que desempeñe el mismo puesto. Nunca será inferior al salario mínimo interprofesional.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2016 at 17:36 ----------

Lease las tres últimas lineas , con eso le será suficiente.


----------



## Peneliano (6 Ago 2016)

El neoliberalismo , como una forma de mutación del capitalismo , convierte al trabajador en empresario. El neoliberalismo, y no la revolución comunista elimina la clase trabajadora sometida a la explotación ajena. Hoy cada uno es un trabajador que se explota a si mismo en su propia empresa. Cada uno es amo y esclavo en una persona. También la lucha de clases se transforma en una lucha interna consigo mismo.

BYUNG-CHUL HAN

---------- Post added 06-ago-2016 at 00:29 ----------

EL regimen neoliberal transforma la explotación ajena en la autoexplotación que afecta a todas las clases . La autoexplotación sin clases le es totalmente extraña a Marx.Esta hace imposible la revolución social , que descansa en la distinción entre explotadores y explotados . Y por el aislamiento del sujeto de rendimiento , explotador de si mismo , no se forma ningún "nosotros político " con capacidad de una acción común.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2016)

La verdad es que es maquiavelico...

Hagase Vd. autonomo...pero que hijos de puta!

Cuántas horas echa un autónomo???

La horca sería poco.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> La verdad es que es maquiavelico...
> 
> Hagase Vd. autonomo...pero que hijos de puta!
> 
> ...



Ser autonómo en la España de hoy es ser un esclavo del sistema. Así de claro. Ciudadanos hace tiempo que dejó de hablar de ellos. Parece que estuvieran deseando encamarse con el PP, la madre que los parió.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2016)

El autónomo es el paganini de la crisis desde 2008.

Sin derechos, con cargas y ante un mercado devastado.

La carencia de la más mínima crítica y el perenne sesgo wannabe escupido por los medios de desinformación masiva al servicio del poder financiero y político ..... muchos autónomos terminan en un quiero/no puedo y en peor situación que cuando se embarcaron en esa aventura.


----------



## Sancho Panza (6 Ago 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> El neoliberalismo , como una forma de mutación del capitalismo , convierte al trabajador en empresario. El neoliberalismo, y no la revolución comunista elimina la clase trabajadora sometida a la explotación ajena. Hoy cada uno es un trabajador que se explota a si mismo en su propia empresa. Cada uno es amo y esclavo en una persona. También la lucha de clases se transforma en una lucha interna consigo mismo.
> 
> BYUNG-CHUL HAN
> 
> ...




¿Cuántos autónomos hay en España, 3... 4 millones? Además son personas activas y dinámicas, algunos tendrán un entorno (pareja, hijos, algún empleado, etc) que dependa de ellos.

¿Cómo es posible que no hay algún tipo de asociación-partido que reciba esa apoyo en las urnas, o una parte importante?

Es evidente que *no interesa que se organicen*, que aparezca una fuerza con *2,5 a 3 millones de votos *(con la pérdida consiguiente para los demás) plantearía un panorama aún más ingobernable. 

No hablo ya de 3,5 a 4 millones de votos, rozarían ser 2ª fuerza electoral (por simple disminución de otras).


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2016)

[youtube]sIZ6lOV_ibk[/youtube]


----------



## ventxema (7 Ago 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> La Economía no es ninguna ciencia, ni posee grado alguno de exactitud ni certeza. Vaya eso por delante y quede muy claro. Quien pretenda hacerles cambiar de opinión o inducirles a pensar lo contrario, simplemente estará tratando de lograr que usted piense como a él le guste o le convenga.
> 
> La Matemática es un lenguaje y con él se puede, siguiendo unas mínimas condiciones, expresar cualquier cosa que venga en gana, tanto una como su contraria. Que nadie lo olvide. La Economía ha hecho suyo parte de ese lenguaje para decir, a través de enrevesadas palabras disfrazadas de fórmulas y modelos creados únicamente para tal fin, lo que interesa a quien lo formula y hacer creer que, si se dice mediante ecuaciones complejas, es una ley natural y debe ser creído y aceptado.
> 
> ...



Post mítico. Desde el móvil no puedo dar thanks


----------



## Peneliano (8 Ago 2016)

La época de la soberanía es la época de la absorción como retirada y sustracción de bienes y servicios . El poder de la soberanía se manifiesta como derecho de disponer y tomar. La sociedad disciplinaria , por el contrario , presupone la producción. La época de la creación de valor real ha pasado . En el capitalismo financiero actual , los valores llegan incluso a ser eliminados. El régimen neoliberal introduce la época del agotamiento. Ahora se explota la psique. De ahí que enfermedades como la depresión y el síndrome burnout acompañan a esta nueva época.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 22:14 ----------

Byung-chul han


----------



## Peneliano (9 Ago 2016)

Descubre Acxiom, la empresa de la que nunca has oído hablar pero que lo sabe todo sobre ti y vende la información a multinacionales Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Ciencia Y Tecnología - Tecnología (general) en lainformacion.com


----------



## Peneliano (10 Ago 2016)




----------



## sirpask (11 Ago 2016)

> “Vamos a apretarle las tuercas al sector financiero”, ha anunciado Erdogan en un discurso. Y mucho cuidado, porque los bancos que cancelen créditos de pequeños inversores por motivos poco justificados serán calificados de “traidores” = pena de muerte.
> Imagínense lo peor.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (12 Ago 2016)

Susana Díaz impulsará una abstención en el PSOE si el Gobierno salva a Abengoa


----------



## Peneliano (12 Ago 2016)

Bueno que es viernes , que tengan un bonito fin de semana , y suerte ahí afuera!!!







---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 14:10 ----------








---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 14:11 ----------

Tom Waits/Cookie Monster mashup - God's Away On Business - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 14:14 ----------

Siento ensuciar el hilo pero no me deja poner el enlace . Lo dejo escrito , un tema de Tom Waits- god´s away on business. Si alguien es capaz de colgarlo!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2016)

Programón de Tito Centeno y Juan Carlos Bermejo.

Centeneitor confirma que participará en la campaña de Donald Trump

Rajoy y Rivera: ¿Sí, quiero?


----------



## Akita (15 Ago 2016)

He vuelto de vacaciones y ni rastro de la debacle. A ver si para los JJOO de Tokyo.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ago 2016)

Ha visto las cifras de recaudación??

La evolución de la SS?

La situación de la banca??

Atento que en noviembre sueltan las riendas...claro que Vds. siempre tragaran con los "quien se podía imaginar" y los "no se podía hacer otra cosa" de mariano...


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2016)

Peliculón a la vista.

Imposible haber elegido mejor banda sonora

[youtube]jbtmW3ydOkU[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ago 2016)

Cierto...otra de las míticas de aquel album, APETITE FOR DESTRUCTION...una pasada de canción.

Cagoenlaputa ...y en el 2017...NI HECHO A POSTA!!

Como se le van notando los años a Mila...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Ha visto las cifras de recaudación??
> 
> La evolución de la SS?
> 
> ...



Mariano se está descojonando de todos, empezando por Rivera.

Sospecha en el PP: Rajoy dejará hoy a Ciudadanos sin fecha de investidura


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Ago 2016)

Sigo diciendo que no consentiran unos terceros comicios...no hay ninguna garantia con Mariano al mando.

Hoy mas que nunca para mi está claro que colocarán un "Renzi" de los que pululan y medran por Bruselas.

Desde luego no significaría nada bueno el ir a unas terceras elecciones...el plan de recortes seria tremendo...peor aún...y la multa cojonuda.

No lo veo...veo un aldabonazo de Bruselas...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que no consentiran unos terceros comicios...no hay ninguna garantia con Mariano al mando.
> 
> Hoy mas que nunca para mi está claro que colocarán un "Renzi" de los que pululan y medran por Bruselas.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no me negarás que el gallego está descojonándose del personal. No hace nada, no mueve un dedo, la culpa siempre es de otros y luego dice que tiene que haber gobierno cuanto antes. :XX::XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Ago 2016)

De los que siguen votando habría que ver cuantos votan por que creen en la política y los programas de los partidos...un 10%??

Todo el mundo sabe que son unos corruptos malnacidos.

Se sigue votando por miedo a estar peor de lo que ya estamos.

En si mismo es una garantia de perpetuación de los peores males del sistema.

Indefensión aprendida...


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2016)

[youtube]lEOVdbUYaN0[/youtube]

Si fuera Mr Cramer estaría acojonado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> La verdad es que es maquiavelico...
> 
> Hagase Vd. autonomo...pero que hijos de puta!
> 
> ...



Chicos, tengo que contarles una historia de mis sobrinos:

En la escuela una niña de dice a mi sobrina "¡Hija puta!" y ella le responde:

Perdona mi niña, mi madre nos es puta es autónoma. 



PD: Ser autónomo en España dice muy poco de ti como empresario.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Ago 2016)

Madre mía, qué papelón está haciendo Rivera. Tras escuchar esta tarde a Rajoy, no sé cómo no lo manda a coger percebes. El gallego se está riendo de todos los ciudadanos, también de los naranjitos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (19 Ago 2016)

Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase y más.

García Albiol la lía en Twitter con un mensaje sobre Pedro Sánchez y las elecciones en Navidad


----------



## Hugrakkir (21 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> quien es la gorda???
> 
> Que razón tiene d. Roberto. Todo lo van a achacar a que bruselas lo ordena.
> 
> ...



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2016)

En 2017, se cumplirán 10 años, desde que estallo el Mad Max...millones de latas de latún aparecerán tiradas en varios descampados, sin reciclar y eso...:rolleye::cook:


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2016)

Otro boboloscojones...un 30% de los niños de este pais no hace las tres comidas..

Seguro que a Vd. le va genial en el estercolero cainita hispanistani...


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2016)

La delincuente comportamiento de crear dinero de la nada, tiene en Japón su principal banco de pruebas y está siendo un completo fracaso

Las exportaciones de Japón caen un 14%, su mayor ritmo desde 2009


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Ago 2016)

_We don’t make predictions outside of the Affordability Curve:

energy4

The central banks are printing $trillions, and that moves money from one sector of the economy to another. We have no way of knowing were that money is going to wind up in the long run. They probably don’t either!

The oil market has done some pretty strange things lately. The long end of the futures market didn’t move for almost a month. Three days ago every single one of them jumped 72¢ at market close. *The only thing that can be said with confidence is that the maximum price as set by the curve is now $58. No matter how much liquidity is dumped into the market, it is not going through that price. Once it hits $58 enough demand destruction will be generated to push it right back down. $58 is the point were the world runs out of the energy that would be needed to buy any additional oil.*

depletion_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Otro boboloscojones...un 30% de los niños de este pais no hace las tres comidas..
> 
> Seguro que a Vd. le va genial en el estercolero cainita hispanistani...



Otra podemita mentirosa como Carmena...pal ignore y ATMPXC...:


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2016)

Joder...me ha cambiado el sexo Vd. La primera vez que ocurre...me estaré feminizando???

Porqué en vez de decir tonterias no echa Vd. un ojo a los informes de Cáritas???

Hay gente, millones, que ya viven su Madmax diario...ahhh!! sirvase Vd. de ignorar lo que quiera...en algún momento la realidad le alcanzará...no importa que meta la cabeza en la tierra como el avestruz.

El ser un ignorante no le librará...el pastel disminuye cada día...y somos muchos a repartir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En 2017, se cumplirán 10 años, desde que estallo el Mad Max...millones de latas de latún aparecerán tiradas en varios descampados, sin reciclar y eso...:rolleye::cook:



Será un gran año para los hombres rata.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> La delincuente comportamiento de crear dinero de la nada, tiene en Japón su principal banco de pruebas y está siendo un completo fracaso
> 
> Las exportaciones de Japón caen un 14%, su mayor ritmo desde 2009



Compraran cada titulo si hace falta...quintuplicaran la masa monetaria...inyectaran 2000 yens a cada ciudadano japonés...y el promotor infecto de turno clamara VIVA LA NEP!!!


----------



## Un_elemento (21 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Otro boboloscojones...un 30% de los niños de este pais no hace las tres comidas..
> 
> Seguro que a Vd. le va genial en el estercolero cainita hispanistani...


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2016)

Si...doy por seguro que los hijos de este bastardo advenedizo del poder...no tienen déficit alimentario alguno.

Ni van a un colegio público.

Son Vds. unos miserables...comemierdas.

Que se regocijan en la pobreza ajena...seguro que gritaron, tanto Vd. como el parásito este de Buruaga, aquel: QUE SE JODAN!!! 
Cuando la hija del hombre mas afortunado de Hispanistan se meo sobre las caras de los que cobran 400 euros para no morirse de asco en cualquier esquina.

Han perdido ustedes todo rastro de vergüenza...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (21 Ago 2016)

Me preocupa mucho la falta de empatía. Hoy vi en un informativo cómo en China un hombre arrastraba a su mujer por el suelo durante minutos. Hasta un guardia se acercó pero nadie le dijo nada. ¿Nos estaremos convirtiendo en desalmados de tanto estar conectados a máquinas?

La sensación es que _"mientras a mí me vaya bien, a los demás como si los matan"_. A veces me pregunto qué coño estamos haciendo en este planeta.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Me preocupa mucho la falta de empatía. Hoy vi en un informativo cómo en China un hombre arrastraba a su mujer por el suelo durante minutos. Hasta un guardia se acercó pero nadie le dijo nada. ¿Nos estaremos convirtiendo en desalmados de tanto estar conectados a máquinas?
> 
> *La sensación es que "mientras a mí me vaya bien, a los demás como si los matan"*. A veces me pregunto qué coño estamos haciendo en este planeta.



Amigo, esa es la cicatriz que me han dejado estos últimos 10 años: la pérdida de empatía con muchos semejantes.

En esto tuve que claudicar. A día de hoy veo cercanos, putos muertos de hambre que viven muy por encima de sus posibilidades y van por la vida de triunfadores cuando están a 2 nóminas de la puta calle y con una precariedad laboral que asustaría al Vaquilla recién salido de la trena. O enfermos del postureo que se dejan en un coche que no pueden mantener más del 30% de su salario mensual. O aquellos que llenan el facebook hasta con las fotos de lo que se van a poner en el día, o el primer buga potente que ven en la calle, ...

La mayor parte de ellos no merecen ni el aire que respiran y están absortos en la soberbia y un pechopalomismo sin posibles que raya el esperpento. Putos wannabes de wikipedia.

Salvé o lo intenté en los que quise y pude. Ya no más y que cada perro se lama su cipote.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Ago 2016)

Si, Maese, no te quito razón...

Pero ...

y los niños???

y los dependientes???

y los desvalidos??

Todos aquellos que no participamos del festín pechopalomista...y vamos a cosechar las mismas carestías y maldades...

Eso es lo que a mi me parte el alma...miro todos los días los ojos de mis hijitas, muy pequeñas aún, doy gracias a Dios por la fortuna de poder alimentarlas y criarlas sin carencias reales...pero cuando pienso en ese 30% de pequeños que de iran con hambre a dormir dia si, dia también...que irán malvestidos, mal descansados, quien sabe si enfermos...se me revuelven las entrañas...y me entran ganas de soltar a la bestia...la sombra, como dice en su jungiano hilo el forero EL JUSTICIERO...

Y luego leo el regocijo de estos hijos de la gran puta que pululan y rampan por aquí...y se me revuelven las entranas...

Le pido a Dios cada día que no me deje odiar...cada día me lo ponen mas difícil.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> Si, Maese, no te quito razón...
> 
> Pero ...
> 
> ...



Tus hijas, con que sigan tus valores se salvarán. Que aprendan inglés y frances ..... y su patria será el mundo.

Hay poca luz entre tanta tiniebla.


----------



## Peneliano (22 Ago 2016)

Desde un lugar alejado del hormigón urbanita, las sensaciones son de falta de perspectiva del lugar en que se encuentra la situación nacional .

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 01:28 ----------

La situación sigue degenerando poco a poco , lo que hace que que no sea perceptible para mentes poco ávidas de un mínimo de reflexión y espíritu crítico. Estamos educados en un sistema que nos impide percibir la parte peligrosa del mismo .


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (22 Ago 2016)

El vetado Centeneitor hablando clarito sobre las mentiras de las cloacas económicas de nuestro país. No me extraña que esté proscrito. Cuídese, don Roberto.

Deuda pública: BBVA Research, al servicio del poder. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## eljusticiero (22 Ago 2016)

Interesante reflexión (aunque muy dramática, quizás excesiva... parece que no hay margen de actuación y en eso no estoy de acuerdo), del forero "Futilist".








_“What is causing global deflation and negative interest rates in most of the world . . . well that can’t be from declining oil production — since it’s rising . . . It COULD be from declining EROEI.”

Bingo. Not only COULD it be, but that is exactly what is happening. Barrels are still rising even as net energy declines.

You also said:

“Oil is, in fact, the engine behind civilization, but he worded it as behind the “economy”, and since that’s measured in currency which has been corrupted in recent years by QE from various countries, you can’t find any information in things like “price” or “GDP”.”

The price of oil is still declining. There is a lot of information in that fact.

Measures like World GDP are too distorted by politics. But there is another measure of world economic growth that is more accurate. *It is called Gross Planet Product (GPP). Rather than trying to count everything from the ground up like World GDP, GPP is generated like a balance equation that zeros out trade balances to arrive at the answer. According to GPP, the world economy has actually been shrinking since 2014, when the price of oil began to plummet. And it is not shrinking slowly. GPP shows that the world economy is now in a recession and has declined by more than 4.9% so far.* That is very close to the 5.3% decline experienced in 2009._







Fuente: FMI

The shrinking planetary GDP | VOX, CEPR

--------------------

_Because of the rapidly declining energy return from oil, the world economy can only get worse from here on out. It will eventually collapse no matter what the central banksters do._
_
“Cheap oil is basically only a problem for the producers of it, short to medium term.”
~OFM

This is false and very misleading. Oil is not currently “cheap” in the usual sense of the word. It is being produced expensively and sold cheaply, with loose credit making up the difference so the producers don’t go bankrupt. This obviously can’t continue for much longer.

*Oil use in the economy must produce sufficient GDP/barrel so that consumers can pay for the entire oil production process. That is the thermodynamic loop. Once that loop is broken, due to the rapidly rising entropy in the oil production process, the price of oil must decline.* The Etp model tells us what the decline rate will be, and when the age of oil will be over, forever. The timing is very precise since it is dictated by the second law of thermodynamics. The Etp Maximum Price Curve represents only the best possible case, however, and the oil age currently looks set to end a year ahead of the Etp schedule.

Here’s the deal, though. Civilization cannot shrink uniformly in the face of the drastic energy loss forecast by the Etp model (see the Korowicz paper). That means that when the financial hub gives way, the whole system will experience rapid collapse. The likelihood is sooner, rather than later. That means that the logical outcome of the Etp model forecast is world wide rapid collapse that could begin as soon as tomorrow. I think people are very afraid of this very logical outcome. Thus the wide spread resistance to the Etp model.
_







_A fun and logical way to understand the thermodynamic dilemma *is to think of civilization as a pair of Siamese twins. There is the regular economy twin, and there is the energy producing economy twin. These conjoined twins share many of same organs, like the banking, financial, and economic systems. One twin, the energy producing twin, can no longer produce enough energy to sustain both twins. As a consequence, the energy producing twin has begun using more than half the total energy produced, starving the regular economy twin for energy. The regular economy twin, starved of energy, keeps getting weaker, so he simply can’t afford to buy the energy he needs to maintain economic growth. This lack of funding causes the energy producing twin to begin to die, putting both twins at grave risk. There is no way the twins can be safely separated. It is likely they will die simultaneously.*_


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2016)

Oro puro

El chiringuito español


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

[youtube]BOHeCotWh90[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

Ver esto es una fantástica inversión

[youtube]unFbDn0xN4w[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Ago 2016)

IMPRESIONANTE MALONEY...

Este sistema monetario va a desaparecer...y nos afectará a todos.

Con el siguiente CRASH llega el escenario hiperinflacionario.

Mete miedo al miedo...curioso lo que ha dicho sobre una guerra civil americana hablando de uno de sus gráficos...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

******* dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTE MALONEY...
> 
> Este sistema monetario va a desaparecer...y nos afectará a todos.
> 
> ...



El pete global tardará en llegar, unas décadas al menos.

Todavía tienen la bala de los DEGs del FMI y el puto NWO y sodomización de una población que ha perdido toda capacidad de crítica.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> El pete global tardará en llegar, unas décadas al menos.
> 
> Todavía tienen la bala de los DEGs del FMI y el puto NWO y sodomización de una población que ha perdido toda capacidad de crítica.



no petará nunca porque es una cuestión de diferencia relativa.

muchos creéis que los sistemas petan porque no dan más de sí pero para eso están las expropiaciones etc.... lo cambian y otro siglo by the face.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Ago 2016)

Si no nos pueden manejar...nos matarán.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 15:46 ----------

Habrá un cambio de paradigma social muy pronto...los tremendos desequilibrios que se han generado se van a cobrar su contraparte si o si...como dice Maloney, esto es un sistema cerrado, o lo que es lo mismo finito, y el travase de riqueza oculto del publico conocimiento via politica monetaria va a destruir al propio sistema monetario...y ese desplome está muy cerca.

Nadie dice que se va a abrir un agujero en el suelo y nos va a tragar...pero si que el mundo que, a nosotros, nos rodea va a ser muchísimo mas misero y caótico.

EL CAPITALISMO DEL CAOS....Y UN ELISIUM VERDE PARA ESE 5% DE PRIVILEGIADOS.

Si se les va de las manos...y se vuelve inmanejable...antes de perder todo el control arrasaran la tierra.

A partir de aquí entraría en el terreno de lo inmaterial, y no lo voy a hacer...a esa conclusión tiene que llegar toda persona que crea en la idea de BIEN. Y eso es un camino que se ha de recorrer por uno mismo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ago 2016)

De "inminente Crash Ecónomico" hemos pasado a "De aquí a unas décadas"...bien bien...poco a poco se os va viendo el plumero y a que grado de intoxicación llegasteis durante los dorados 2008-2013....deberíais ser acusados de fraude y engaño ante la ciudadanía...:...estais obligando a la gente a sacar el dinero del banco, a comprar oro, bitcoins y demás...y luego Yo no he dicho nada....tirar la piedra y esconder la mano...:

Todo por conseguir thanks y 20 cts...:vomito:


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Ago 2016)

Siempre tiene Vd. la opción de seguir feliz en su MATRIX y no leer lo que aqui se postea.

Yo no escondo la mano...sigo preparandome para ser lo mas autónomo posible, y como Maloney, ahorro en metales, como una hormiguita. Otros prefieren las putas y la coca...tiene que haber de todo.

No entiendo a que viene ese arrebato y ese afán de ofender....por otra parte, desafortunado.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De "inminente Crash Ecónomico" hemos pasado a "De aquí a unas décadas"...bien bien...poco a poco se os va viendo el plumero y a que grado de intoxicación llegasteis durante los dorados 2008-2013....deberíais ser acusados de fraude y engaño ante la ciudadanía...:...estais obligando a la gente a sacar el dinero del banco, a comprar oro, bitcoins y demás...y luego Yo no he dicho nada....tirar la piedra y esconder la mano...:
> 
> Todo por conseguir thanks y 20 cts...:vomito:



El mad max lo viven todos los días millones de familias que no tienen expectativa de futuro, que están entrampadas en hipotecas por zulos que no valen una mierda.

Hágase un favor y no vuelva por este hilo si le desagrada.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

Que risas me he pegado :XX::XX::XX:

Lo traigo aquí porque todo el mundo debiera saber cómo las gastan todos los afines al poder (medios de desinformación, políticos, tertulianos apesebrados, ...).

[youtube]N_xge-t5WMk[/youtube]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ago 2016)

Sois unos sinvergüenzas...pero bueno que cada uno saque sus conclusiones...es un "buen negocio" la cultura del miedo que tanto se propaga por aquí...:


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2016)

Y usted todo tolerancia, le desborda por los cuatro costados. 

Límpiese la boca, es sano.

Nada tiene el estar preparado y no caer en las trampas del consumismo y de los oligarcas financieros con tener miedo. El miedo atenaza y paraliza, no se lo recomiendo.

Si el entrecomillado sugiere un nuevo modelo de negocio, no interesa.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Ago 2016)

A fuego lento, muy despacito, nos van cocinando. El sistema va camino de una demolición controlada. Quienes mueven los hilos saben lo que hacen, y por eso tienen a la disidencia atada en corto.

En cualquier caso, como ya se ha repetido aquí hasta la saciedad por algunos amigos y compañeros, lo único que nos queda es la salida individual o de colectivos muy pequeños. La gran masa ni está ni se le espera a la hora de tomar conciencia. Basta ver que PP y PSOE siguen aglutinando más de la mitad de los votos. No hay conciencia social sino exclusivamente ególatra en un país narcisista. Duele decirlo pero hay que aceptarlo y obrar en consecuencia.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De "inminente Crash Ecónomico" hemos pasado a "De aquí a unas décadas"...bien bien...poco a poco se os va viendo el plumero y a que grado de intoxicación llegasteis durante los dorados 2008-2013....deberíais ser acusados de fraude y engaño ante la ciudadanía...:...*estais obligando* a la gente a sacar el dinero del banco, a comprar oro, bitcoins y demás...y luego Yo no he dicho nada....tirar la piedra y esconder la mano...:
> 
> Todo por conseguir thanks y 20 cts...:vomito:



En burbuja nadie obliga a nadie a hacer nada. De hecho, los que estén leyendo esto lo harán voluntariamente, nadie puede estar obligando a que lo hagas.

Lo de los 20 cts: "piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición".


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (28 Ago 2016)

Hay mucha información interesante en el segundo post de este hilo (otra menos, más tirando al magufismo). Pero no ha pasado lo que se preveía. Seguimos igual. El mundo no se ha vuelto patas arriba. Este futuro (el presente, hoy) no es negro como pintaba al que abrió el hilo sino gris. No hay esperanza pero tampoco hay revueltas a gran escala. Siguen las terrazas repletas de gente, la gente vuelve a hipotecarse, se humilla aceptando condiciones laborales tercermundistas, sigue votando. El sistema, por su parte, no está matando a la población más de lo que lo lleva haciendo siempre.

Esta situación no es divertida, no es excitante. Es un gris continuo, un "nada va a pasar". Saber que la vida es esto y no hay más no es agradable sino deprimente. No hay debacle ni la va a haber. Vuestras vidas seguirán siendo igual de grises que lo son ahora. No se convertirán en un "survivalism" diario. No hay _survivalism_, amigos. Esto es un lamer el culo al sistema día sí, día también, a cambio de sus migajas. Y así continuará siendo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ago 2016)

Todo el Foro, es un clamor en donde constantemente se aconseja más que se insinúa sibilinamente, a emprender aventuras alternativas y claramente dudosas de que puedan llegar a buen puerto...Corporativismo se llama...luego si no se cumplen las expectativas creadas, ring ring Sr.Maestro Armero...pero nada nada Uds. perdonen si se cantan las verdades...por cierto que nadie se piense que "algún" organismo me subvenciona...lo mio si que es altruista...y para aclarar...hace 15 años que no acudo a votar...más que nada para que no se me tache de pertenecer a este o aquel partido (todos son todos)...que aquí rápidamente se señala con el dedo...:


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2016)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Hay mucha información interesante en el segundo post de este hilo (otra menos, más tirando al magufismo). Pero no ha pasado lo que se preveía. Seguimos igual. El mundo no se ha vuelto patas arriba. Este futuro (el presente, hoy) no es negro como pintaba al que abrió el hilo sino gris. No hay esperanza pero tampoco hay revueltas a gran escala. Siguen las terrazas repletas de gente, la gente vuelve a hipotecarse, se humilla aceptando condiciones laborales tercermundistas, sigue votando. El sistema, por su parte, no está matando a la población más de lo que lo lleva haciendo siempre.
> 
> Esta situación no es divertida, no es excitante. Es un gris continuo, un "nada va a pasar". Saber que la vida es esto y no hay más no es agradable sino deprimente. No hay debacle ni la va a haber. Vuestras vidas seguirán siendo igual de grises que lo son ahora. No se convertirán en un "survivalism" diario. No hay _survivalism_, amigos. Esto es un lamer el culo al sistema día sí, día también, a cambio de sus migajas. Y así continuará siendo.









Hay momentos de menor tensión y otros de mayor tensión en los que parece que se les va de las manos.

En lo financiero sólo he tenido miedo una vez en la vida: en el momento lehman brothers cuando se fundían un banco como Bank of Scotland y el Santander caíga un 10% día sí y día también.

Si algo hemos menospreciado en este hilo y en el foro en general es la capacidad de los poderes financieros a través de sus brazos políticos de modificar las reglas una y otra vez. Con las reglas de hace 10 años, ya no quedaría ni un banco en pie ..... pero las normativas contables y las leyes se modifican por el presunto bien común y ellos mismos nos dicen que es salvar a los bancos y que una minoría siga orillando el futuro del resto de la sociedad.

Como bien dice @Defensor de la Alegría, nos cocinan a fuego lento. Hagan el ejercicio de comprar el salario de hace 10-15 años para un determinado puesto de trabajo y el actual salario para un puesto equivalente. Ahora hagan el mismo ejercicio con los gastos mensuales medios.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (28 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Hay momentos de menor tensión y otros de mayor tensión en los que parece que se les va de las manos.
> 
> En lo financiero sólo he tenido miedo una vez en la vida: en el momento lehman brothers cuando se fundían un banco como Bank of Scotland y el Santander caíga un 10% día sí y día también.
> 
> ...



No hay duda de que el "coste de la vida" ahora es una puta mierda en España. Lo seguirá siendo. Incluso puede que empeore todavía más. Pero no va a haber madmax.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2016)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> No hay duda de que el "coste de la vida" ahora es una puta mierda en España. Lo seguirá siendo. Incluso puede que empeore todavía más. Pero no va a haber madmax.



Mad max en formato taparrabos, no habrá.

Pero vamos a explicárselo a los millones de familias que por delante sólo tienen la expectativa de trabajar más por mucho menos y con el pasivo igual o creciendo en términos relativos.

Es un proceso de transferencia de riqueza como otros muchos que ha habido a nivel mundial y a nivel intra-país.

La oligarquía financiera europea, la que posee buena parte de los conglomerados industriales y los medios de producción, han perdida muchas competitividad respecto a la economías emergentes y la recuperación de esa competitividad viene vía precio y vía reducción de costes salariales. Son ellos mismos los que deciden quién paga la reestructuración de los costes salariales con sus gobiernos afines.

Es una tendencia global e imparable.

Sólo se puede combatir no adquiriendo deudas no pagables y teniendo buena formación e idiomas. O ser paguitero del poder.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Todo el Foro, es un clamor en donde constantemente se aconseja más que se insinúa sibilinamente, a emprender aventuras alternativas y claramente dudosas de que puedan llegar a buen puerto...Corporativismo se llama...luego si no se cumplen las expectativas creadas, ring ring Sr.Maestro Armero...pero nada nada Uds. perdonen si se cantan las verdades...por cierto que nadie se piense que "algún" organismo me subvenciona...lo mio si que es altruista...y para aclarar...hace 15 años que no acudo a votar...más que nada para que no se me tache de pertenecer a este o aquel partido (todos son todos)...que aquí rápidamente se señala con el dedo...:



Si por supuesto, lo sé desde el primer día que entré aquí.

Oiga que tener criterio propio se le supone al burbujero medio nada más entrar y que cada uno es responsable de sus acciones.

Yo con lo influenciable que soy, no permito señalizarme nada, si alguien lo permite que cargue con su responsabilidad.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 10:56 ----------




Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Hay mucha información interesante en el segundo post de este hilo (otra menos, más tirando al magufismo). Pero no ha pasado lo que se preveía. Seguimos igual. El mundo no se ha vuelto patas arriba. Este futuro (el presente, hoy) no es negro como pintaba al que abrió el hilo sino gris. No hay esperanza pero tampoco hay revueltas a gran escala. Siguen las terrazas repletas de gente, la gente vuelve a hipotecarse, se humilla aceptando condiciones laborales tercermundistas, sigue votando. El sistema, por su parte, no está matando a la población más de lo que lo lleva haciendo siempre.
> 
> Esta situación no es divertida, no es excitante. Es un gris continuo, un "nada va a pasar". Saber que la vida es esto y no hay más no es agradable sino deprimente. No hay debacle ni la va a haber. Vuestras vidas seguirán siendo igual de grises que lo son ahora. No se convertirán en un "survivalism" diario. No hay _survivalism_, amigos. Esto es un lamer el culo al sistema día sí, día también, a cambio de sus migajas. Y así continuará siendo.



No me hable a mi, que soy picolero y todos los desgraciados faltos de fuerza de espiritu me acusan de destruir la humanidad.

En realidad si quiero una buena destrucción, pero descubrí que no me va a hacer falta mover un dedo para ello gracias a gente magufera que piensa que se puede crecer infinitamente en un sistema cerrado o que se puede tener un crecimiento plano en un sistema agotado.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (28 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo se puede combatir no adquiriendo deudas no pagables y teniendo buena formación e idiomas. O ser paguitero del poder.



¿Qué consejos tienes para mi situación particular?

Tengo carrera universitaria "pinta y colorea" en el ramo de la salud (el título ahora mismo solo sirve para limpiarse el trasero), no tengo nada a mi nombre (vivo con mi familia), no tengo trabajo (ni expectativas de encontrar algo decente, pero trato de amarrarme a lo que pueda sin humillarme ni lamer traseros en el proceso), mi nivel de inglés es muy bueno (soy de los pocos españoles que pueden decir que su inglés es bilingüe sin mentir).

¿Quedarme en España? El futuro no pinta bien aquí, desde luego.

¿Irme al extranjero? ¿A dónde? Reino Unido, donde hay trabajo, me parece una mierda de país y va a salir de la EU. ¿Australia? ¿NZ? ¿EEUU? ¿Algún país de habla inglesa/española con un nivel de vida mejor que el español donde sea posible empezar de cero sin arriesgarte a perderlo todo, sobre todo la salud (la sanidad universal española es de lo poco que aprecio, aunque también he de decir si tuviera dinero no pisaría un médico de cabecera ni un hospital público)? ¿Cómo consigo trabajo desde aquí, sin experiencia demostrable en mi campo, en un trabajo donde no se me trate como un burro de carga?

La cosa está gris. Eso es lo que no me gusta. Que no está blanca ni negra sino gris. A los que no nos gusta lo gris, a veces, en momentos de negatividad, incluso nos gustaría que pasase _algo_ en España.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2016)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> No hay duda de que el "coste de la vida" ahora es una puta mierda en España. Lo seguirá siendo. Incluso puede que empeore todavía más. Pero no va a haber madmax.



Perdone ¿El costo de la vida? ¿Qué vida? me explico.

¿Conoce a alguien que gane el suficiente dinero para llevar una vida normal? si su respuesta es si, debería andar más por el transporte público.

Y eso de que no va a haber madmax habría que revisarlo, también me explico, las posibilidades de que usted acabe participando en un conflicto armado son mayores que durante la guerra fría.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 11:12 ----------




Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> ¿Qué consejos tienes para mi situación particular?
> 
> Tengo carrera universitaria "pinta y colorea" en el ramo de la salud (el título ahora mismo solo sirve para limpiarse el trasero), no tengo nada a mi nombre (vivo con mi familia), no tengo trabajo (ni expectativas de encontrar algo decente, pero trato de amarrarme a lo que pueda sin humillarme ni lamer traseros en el proceso), mi nivel de inglés es muy bueno (soy de los pocos españoles que pueden decir que su inglés es bilingüe sin mentir).
> 
> ...



Mierda y perdone, sea tan amable que me siento muy identificado con usted.

Si no le a gustado ninguno de los consejos madmaxistas que hay en el hilo le recomiendo lo mismo que hago yo ESPERAR y cultivar la paciencia.

A ver, doy consejos que para mi no tengo, normalmente tengo fuertes ataques de rabia que controlo de manera civilizada sin ayuda de nadie.

A usted no le gustaría que pasara algo en España (como a mi) más que nada porque sabemos que en una situación critica no duramos ni medio minuto, lo peor de todo es que de algún modo consciente que eso tan malo va a ocurrir le guste o no y va a ser de manera incontrolada (la más peligrosa para su integridad física). 

Ya sabe, mucho ZEN.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2016)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> ¿Qué consejos tienes para mi situación particular?
> 
> Tengo carrera universitaria "pinta y colorea" en el ramo de la salud (el título ahora mismo solo sirve para limpiarse el trasero), no tengo nada a mi nombre (vivo con mi familia), no tengo trabajo (ni expectativas de encontrar algo decente, pero trato de amarrarme a lo que pueda sin humillarme ni lamer traseros en el proceso), mi nivel de inglés es muy bueno (soy de los pocos españoles que pueden decir que su inglés es bilingüe sin mentir).
> 
> ...



Son preguntas que debe responder cada uno en función de sus circunstancias: afectivas, económica, de proyecto vital, familiares, ....

Teniendo proficiency, la patria es el mundo.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (28 Ago 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Perdone ¿El costo de la vida? ¿Qué vida? me explico.
> 
> ¿Conoce a alguien que gane el suficiente dinero para llevar una vida normal? si su respuesta es si, debería andar más por el transporte público.
> 
> ...



Yo veo mucho rico. No de los que se pasan el día con el palillo en la boca para que parezca que comieron sino de los que de verdad tienen mucho dinero. También veo mucho pobre, lógicamente, gente que ha tenido que dar un giro de 180º a su vida para sobrevivir (o para seguir aparentando).

Durante la guerra fría estuvimos a punto de que se fuera todo a tomar por el culo. Eso dice, bueno, a mí me parece que se exagera. Los que mueven el dinero y deciden en mayor o menor medida el curso de los acontecimientos tienen mil maneras de enriquecerse sin necesidad de masacrar a los españoles. Crear un conflicto armado es peligroso y puedes salir perdiendo.

Sigo sin ver cómo se va a ir todo (tan) a la mierda. No creo que lleguemos ni al nivel de Grecia. Los últimos conflictos que han necesitado de "verdadera violencia" (guerras) en Europa no han sido (principalmente) por motivos económicos sino por temas identitarios. Una mala economía siempre echa más leña al fuego pero la gente no muere (literalmente) de hambre en España y no creo que lo vaya a hacer nunca más

Desde luego, es una estupidez desear que las cosas estallen, es solo el resultado de frustración y falta de esperanza. Me frustro esperando, porque no creo que la cosa vaya a mejorar en los próximos años. Pero esa frustración y sobre todo esas ganas de que "todo pete" es algo momentaneo y tras unas horas/días uno vuelve a recurar la cordura. Hay que moverse y sacarse las castañas del fuego como se pueda.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2016)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Yo veo mucho rico. No de los que se pasan el día con el palillo en la boca para que parezca que comieron sino de los que de verdad tienen mucho dinero. También veo mucho pobre, lógicamente, gente que ha tenido que dar un giro de 180º a su vida para sobrevivir (o para seguir aparentando).
> 
> Durante la guerra fría estuvimos a punto de que se fuera todo a tomar por el culo. Eso dice, bueno, a mí me parece que se exagera. Los que mueven el dinero y deciden en mayor o menor medida el curso de los acontecimientos tienen mil maneras de enriquecerse sin necesidad de masacrar a los españoles. Crear un conflicto armado es peligroso y puedes salir perdiendo.
> 
> ...



Grecia fue abandonado de toda esperanza y elevado al altar de la ejemplarización para el resto de díscolos sureños uropeos. Buena doctrina del shock ha practicado allí la oligarquía centroeuropea.

España pone en riesgo toda la eurozona, al menos en la configuración actual. Aquí nos tienen reservado un interminable proceso de transferencia de la riqueza y empobrecimiento social.

Toda la arquitectura económica y social está preparada y engrasada para ir exprimiendo esclavos sin cesar.

Hay que ser muy retarded para caer una y otra vez en el truco del endeudamiento wannabe, el origen de todos los males.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (28 Ago 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Grecia fue abandonado de toda esperanza y elevado al altar de la ejemplarización para el resto de díscolos sureños uropeos. Buena doctrina del shock ha practicado allí la oligarquía centroeuropea.
> 
> España pone en riesgo toda la eurozona, al menos en la configuración actual. Aquí nos tienen reservado un interminable proceso de transferencia de la riqueza y empobrecimiento social.
> 
> ...



La deuda es el demonio, en eso estoy de acuerdo, pero ¿por qué necesariamente España? ¿Por qué no Francia o Italia? ¿Y porqué tardan tanto? Lo de Grecia, dentro de lo malo, no ha sido para tanto. Los jodieron sin vaselina, pero no lo suficiente como para que la gente reaccionara. O quizás los ciudadanos saben que no tienen nada que hacer y que la soberanía del país ya no existe.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Ago 2016)

El Mad-Max no sólo es una posibilidad, es que si no cambiamos es una certeza. No sé quien coño ha empezado a hablar de décadas. El problema lo tenemos en frente, salvo que se tomen medidas drásticas, que ahora mismo la población y las élites no están dispuestas a asumir bajo ningún concepto. Quizás cuando las cosas se vayan de madre se reconsidere el problema. Será necesario retroceder para luego seguir avanzando.

Siempre que se toma una trayectoria descendente, la solución del ser humano es echarle la culpa a otro del fracaso en el que nos vemos inmersos: Los inmigrantes, EE.UU, Putin, los luditas, los peperos, los podemitas, los ateos, los cristianos, etc.

En realidad el fracaso es colectivo (no niego que haya partes con más culpa que otras) y eso nadie parece quererlo asumir. Aquí en este mismo hilo vemos como la descripción de eventos futuros que no concuerdan con la narrativa oficial y la visión de muchos es tomado como un ataque personal y se pierden los estribos: "Si atacas mi visión del mundo fantasiosa, me atacas a mí"

Dicho esto, no sé a quien le puede parecer positivo que haya una situación dantesca, aunque sea necesaria para generar una catarsis positiva y purificadora. Creedme que quien piensa así ahora, se arrepentirá después.

Entiendo que haya gente que pueda haber quemado su credibilidad por haber avisado que venía el lobo antes de tiempo. La tecnología y el esfuerzo humano nos ha hecho ganar tiempo. Pretender que el hombre es y será siempre Dios, será el mayor error de los que piensan que no puede ocurrir nada malo. El orgullo es la perdición del hombre y puede llevarlo a la tumba si no recapacita.

Complemento esta reflexión con algunos comentarios de BW Hill:

-----

_With oil prices in a long term decline trend, and the Middle East likely to explode into all out war over the next few years, China had better find a new supplier.

energy4

Somewhere around $25/ barrel should have all the Sheiks blowing up each others fields. The end of the oil age is not likely to come peacefully!_

---------------

_As the price of oil continues to fall over the next few years the Middle East will explode:

energy4

Not only will the dictatorships that oil supports begin to fail, but one producer will turn on the other to reduce production. Starving Iranians will have no restraint in attacking Saudi oil facilities. We will likely find out if anyone in the Middle East does have nuclear weapons.
_


----------



## Peneliano (28 Ago 2016)

Mi generación, la de los que ya no cumpliremos los 50, ha vivido la experiencia única en la Historia de asistir en primera persona al derrumbe del comunismo con la caída del Muro y, pocos años después, al desplome del capitalismo con la caída de Lehman Brothers. En apenas un par de lustros, hemos visto arrastrarse por los suelos a dos sistemas cuyos respectivos devotos consideraban poco menos que sagrados, eternos e infalibles. En cuanto al régimen que aquí ha venido a sustituir al difunto capitalismo, su rasgo más notable, sin duda, es lo mucho que recuerda al país de Alicia, el de las maravillas. Así, sus valores resultan ser en apariencia los del añejo capitalismo, solo que invertidos. El ahorro, por ejemplo, virtud suprema de las familias cuando todavía existía en el mundo real la llamada economía de mercado, ha pasado, de la noche a la mañana, a constituir un estigma. En este nuevo régimen aún sin nombre, lo peor que puede hacer alguien con dos dedos de frente es ahorrar. Al punto de que nada hay más irracional y contraproducente desde el punto de vista económico que incurrir en eso, en el ahorro.

He ahí una de las muchas paradojas terminales que retratan a nuestra época: somos sociedades, las europeas, que envejecen a ritmo uniformemente acelerado, algo que nos obliga a ahorrar para el futuro inmediato; bien, pues la manera de preparar ese horizonte colectivo es… penalizar el ahorro con tipos de interés próximos a cero (cuando no abiertamente negativos) en todas partes. Por cierto, los tipos de interés negativos, la alucinatoria distopía de tener que pagar cada mes al banco para que le guarde a uno el dinero en su caja fuerte, es lo que en verdad hay tras propuestas como la de suprimir de la circulación los billetes de 500 euros o los estudios técnicos encaminados a eliminar el dinero físico. Se busca evitar que la gente pudiera atesorar liquidez en sus casas retirando los depósitos del sistema financiero. Porque lo que viene es algo para lo que las clases medias todavía no están psicológicamente preparadas: la eutanasia de los ahorradores. Y es que los cincuentones de hoy no solo habremos visto los respectivos ocasos del comunismo y el capitalismo, también asistiremos atónitos al final de las libretas de ahorro. De hecho, estamos asistiendo ya.

Ahora mismo, es sabido, un banco no paga nada, cero, a quien se presente en alguna de sus oficinas con un fajo de billetes bajo el brazo. Lo que no resulta tan sabido es que eso va a seguir siendo así durante un buen montón de lustros. Se acabó el premiar el ahorro con aquello que antes llamaban intereses. Simplemente, se acabó. No volverá a pasar. Y si algún día pasa nosotros ya no lo veremos, que para el caso viene siendo lo mismo. ¿Y por qué? Pues porque la unión monetaria europea, algo que beneficia sobre todo a Alemania, se ha revelado insostenible sin la unión fiscal europea, algo que perjudicaría sobre todo a Alemania. Alemania no quiere pagar transferencias fiscales a los países del Sur a cambio de seguir sacando provecho del euro con sus escandalosos superávits por cuenta corriente. Y, ya que Alemania se niega en redondo a pagar, la única manera de introducir la unión fiscal de matute, por debajo de la mesa, ha sido forzando que los ahorradores del Norte (y los pocos que aún quedaban en el Sur) subvencionen a los deudores del Sur por la vía de reducir a cero los tipos de interés que los unos ingresaban y los otros abonaban. Un truco como otro cualquiera para socializar las deudas entre los que tuvieron la prudencia de no contraerlas en su día

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 23:31 ----------

Jose Garcia Dominguez -libre mercado


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2016)

Este es el destino de las sociedades donde campa a sus anchas a polarización social.

El Salvador, la muerte en cada esquina | Documentos | EL PAÃS Semanal

Un fragmento

""En El Salvador, donde los cuerpos en pozos, los padres mirando al infinito y el terror de la población es ubicuo, los ingredientes se dispusieron sobre la mesa hace tres décadas. La guerra civil que libró el país entre 1979 y 1992 causó 75.000 muertos y expulsó a toda una generación. La migración copó las ciudades de Estados Unidos, donde reside el 94% de salvadoreños en el extranjero. A finales del siglo pasado, los guetos formados en Los Ángeles derivaron en una deportación masiva. Y las bandas que habían cristalizado en las calles del destierro se instalaron por obligación –con otra lengua y sin una red familiar– en el país de sus ancestros. *“Hemos tenido los bloques de la guerra fría, con los gringos experimentando en países de la región y grupos armados afines al socialismo; hemos sufrido una conflicto nacional de 15 años y unas medidas ultraliberales que han ampliado la brecha social. Todo esto nos dejó huérfanos, desgraciados y llenos de armas”*, dice Martínez D’Aubuisson. “Las pistolas vienen de Estados Unidos y la violencia es cultural e histórica. Si se ha trabajado con el narco ha sido en menudeo de supervivencia. No somos un país que produzca, almacene y reparta droga como Guatemala, Honduras o México. Puede que haya algo de tránsito, pero es minúsculo”"

Les pido disculpas por el receso, pueden continuar con su shopping virtual ::::::


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2016)

Buen ojo de Azkuna







Esto no tiene remedio, es cuestión de tiempo y ocurrirá.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2016)

[youtube]34ar9kyaXDI[/youtube]

---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 13:05 ----------

Tito Rogers en APOCALYPTIC MODE

[youtube]lqoqGOdoRCc[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2016)

Esto es para quién quiera buscarse la vida en puerto seguro

[youtube]paJErIIMia8[/youtube]

No es la primera vez que posteo este video, es un must.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2016)

Tan bien os va en vuestras vidas, que necesitáis tanta erotica de la catástrofe?


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Tan bien os va en vuestras vidas, que necesitáis tanta erotica de la catástrofe?



Relájate, entre mojito y margarita es sano mantener el oído en forma y formarse.

Vuelve a ver ese telediario que seguro que has grabado, ahí dicen cosas interesantes ::::::


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Relájate, entre mojito y margarita es sano mantener el oído en forma y formarse.
> 
> Vuelve a ver ese telediario que seguro que has grabado, ahí dicen cosas interesantes ::::::



Te creerás encima que estas en otro nivel, en la vanguardia de la razón no?

Pobre diablo.


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2016)

Más del viejo Joel Skousen

[youtube]tYx4lESuvWg[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (5 Sep 2016)

El paro no da tregua. El déficit tampoco - Economía Directa 4-9-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(05/09 a las 12:15:07) 58:36 12782297 - iVoox


----------



## Chiruja (5 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Tan bien os va en vuestras vidas, que necesitáis tanta erotica de la catástrofe?



Y además muchos parecen olvidar como vivía la gente del común en otros siglos. Y como viven en otros países tan lejos de nuestra confortable sociedad.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Sep 2016)

Reflexión interesante por BW Hill:

_"Podemos estar bastante seguros que Putin conoce que Oriente Medio va a explotar con la (continua) bajada de precios del petróleo. Esto dejará trillones de dólares en activos varados, los cuales aplastarán al sistema bancario occidental, y a la industria occidental y su maquinaria militar.

Ahora que ha logrado sacar las armas nucleares de EE.UU fuera de Turquía, su siguiente movimiento será, posiblemente, ver la eliminación de estas fuera del Este de Europa. A Rusia no le gusta el intento de los ejércitos occidentales de acorralarles, y lo ven como una amenaza. Tener en su poder la última carta petrolífera (sus enormes reservas de petróleo) les asegura que para eliminar esta amenaza, lo único que tienen que hacer es esperar. No muy lejos en el futuro, Occidente necesitará de forma desesperada el petróleo ruso. Es bastante posible que los rusos quieran ser pagados en oro antes que en sangre."_



Spoiler



We can be pretty sure that Putin knows that the Middle East will explode as oil prices decline. That will leave $trillions in stranded assets that will crush the Western banking system, and the Western industrial, and military machine. Now that he has gotten US nuclear weapons out of Turkey, his next move will, most likely be, to see to their removal out of Eastern Europe. Russia is not enamored by the Western military attempt to corral them. The Russians see it as a threat. Holding the last oil card ensures that to eliminate that threat all they have to do is wait. Not too far into the future the West will desperately need Russian oil. Most likely the Russians would rather be paid in gold than blood.

energy4


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Sep 2016)

...os habéis fijado...ahi fuera llueve.Y cada día molestamos a mas gente...

LADRAN...luego, cabalgamos.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> ...os habéis fijado...ahi fuera llueve.Y cada día molestamos a mas gente...
> 
> LADRAN...luego, cabalgamos.



La información existe, cada cuál que la saque el provecho que sea capaz.

Sin rencor hacia ellos, pero tampoco empatía.


----------



## Ytumas (6 Sep 2016)

Ya está aquí la UE a dos velocidades.



> (...)
> Esta es la primera pregunta del millón que deben hacerse los inversores: “¿Es posible una UE con dos grupos de países a velocidades distintas con una misma divisa y política monetaria? Obviamente la respuesta es NO. Y la segunda pregunta del millón que hay que plantearse es: ¿Están mis inversiones financieras e inmobiliarias preparadas para una ruptura de la divisa? Seguramente a la mayoría ahí se les empieza a abrir todo un mundo de preguntas (que creían que con la moneda única jamás se las llegarían a plantear) como por ejemplo, cómo lo haría la UE para separar un euro de otro, con su consiguiente devaluación/revalorización, cuánto tiempo duraría el corralito correspondiente, a qué activos y titulares afectaría, etc, etc, etc. Bienvenidos al mundo real.





> (...)
> En cuanto a la despistada/desinformada mayoría a los que les vaya a pillar el toro del Euro B, les quedará el mismo consuelo que a los que sufrieron el estancamiento económico de hace medio siglo con la entrañable peseta: Si no viajas ni compras nada de importación, tu pérdida brutal de poder adquisitivo tan sólo la notarás cuando pagues la factura energética (siempre en divisa cara). Y con algo de suerte puedes aprovechar los efectos del crecimiento que produzca la entrada de Euro A y otras divisas, vía exportaciones, turismo, etc, al más puro estilo Berlanga pero esta vez con un “Bienvenida Frau Merkel”.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2016)

Ytumas dijo:


> Ya está aquí la UE a dos velocidades.



Pues no está mal que los funcionarios alemanes den la razón a los madmaxistas de vez en cuando.


----------



## El Promotor (6 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> LADRAN...luego, cabalgamos.



Si, pero en círculos... 







Como siempre.



bertok dijo:


> La información existe, cada cuál que la saque el provecho que sea capaz.
> 
> Sin rencor hacia ellos, pero tampoco empatía.



Buenas, mi querido asustaviejas.

Compruebo que usted y su tropa de iluminados sigue erre que erre con la misma matraca apocalíptica.

A sus seguidores les anuncio que pueden contar conmigo para hablar, desahogarse y, llegado el caso, desengancharse de la secta. Será duro pero lo pueden conseguir y volver a llevar una vida con sentido y feliz.

Por aquí estaré.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Si, pero en círculos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le aconsejo que repase la pagina 342. donde tuve una bonita e instructiva conversación con los Foreros del Apocalipsis...


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Sep 2016)

Comparto con uds. mi visión del asunto de la situación actual (lo he escrito en inglés, si alguien necesita traducción específica que lo diga)

_It seems that you didn't follow my logic. I will try to do my best: Prices (of Petroleum) are low now, because cost of production is high.

A = Economy -except B- (needs energy/human labour/capital etc to thrive)
B = Oil Industry and its externalities (docks, military, roads, transport, trucks, mining...)

There is a direct feedback loop between A and B. If A is "strong enough", it will demand more and more of B's products. If A is strong enough, B can also have more resources and capital available to explore and invest in new projects to satisfy A's demand.

As soon as the cost of producing B's products (and externalities) goes up, A's has to step up the effort to provide B with enough capital and resources (thus the continuous price spike from 2001 to 2013/2014) to obtain and invest in the same resources that will later feed A. Enormous flows of capitals and resources go now from A to B: B producing countries and B industries get massive benefits from it (this happened especially from 2007 to 2014)-

However, everything has a limit. A is almost completely exhausted (its interest rates cannot go lower, the economy cannot be "heated" more, its debt has reached a saturation point and it has now to reduce spending/implement austerity measures) and cannot longer provide enough capital to B - The oil price plunges, but the cost of production don't. "A" gets some temporary relief (though its vital signs are horrible: The huge debts are not going anywhere, only its maturity is serviced, interest rates cannot be raised without desestabilizing the whole system and causing further damage to B - via capital outflow from B to A), but B starts to collapse dramatically. B collapse is so hard that offsets any gain made by A. B collapses - killing A in the process_.

Aquí vemos una muestra del colapso de "B":


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Le aconsejo que repase la pagina 342. donde tuve una bonita e instructiva conversación con los Foreros del Apocalipsis...



Me he tomado unos minutos para leer la página 342 de este hilo, donde están sus comentarios. Y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con usted.

También me han causado una mezcla de estupor, bochorno y vergüenza ajena las delirantes opiniones vertidas por los de siempre.

Veamos algunos ejemplos:

1) El profeta Bertok desmintiéndose a sí mismo tras la matraca que ha dado con este hilo:



bertok dijo:


> El pete global tardará en llegar, unas décadas al menos.



2) Su fiel escudero B-raxton presa de un ataque de pánico provocado por sus propias paranoias:



******* dijo:


> Si no nos pueden manejar...nos matarán



3) Y la alegría de la huerta en su línea habitual de pesimismo y amargura:



Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> En cualquier caso, como ya se ha repetido aquí hasta la saciedad por algunos amigos y compañeros, lo único que nos queda es la salida individual o de colectivos muy pequeños. La gran masa ni está ni se le espera a la hora de tomar conciencia. Basta ver que PP y PSOE siguen aglutinando más de la mitad de los votos. No hay conciencia social sino exclusivamente ególatra en un país narcisista. Duele decirlo pero hay que aceptarlo y obrar en consecuencia.



Esta tropa está muy mal de la azotea.

Y lo peor de todo es que ni siquiera son conscientes de ello.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Sep 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Me he tomado unos minutos para leer la página 342 de este hilo, donde están sus comentarios. Y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con usted.
> 
> También me han causado una mezcla de estupor, bochorno y vergüenza ajena las delirantes opiniones vertidas por los de siempre.
> 
> ...




Yo te untaré mis versos con tocino...

Eres el perfecto epítome de Mariano...lo he dicho muchas veces, cucaracha, vives tan pegado a su culo, que ya no se sabe dónde acabas tú y dónde empieza él...y viceversa.

Y lo que es peor, TE CREES A PIES JUNTILLAS TODAS SUS CIFRAS... o al menos tragas...por conveniencia, el esmegma de tu proxeneta...

Eres un ser bajuno...te mereces estos calificativos, y este soniquete despectivo...porque haces mucho daño. Llevas a muchos a la perdición...y a la idea de que esta experiencia existencial marianil que nos ha tocado en suerte terminará con éxito...cuando es, desgraciadamente, todo lo contrario.

La trasferencia de riqueza hacia los poderosos está siendo espectacular...y enseguida vamos a empezar a ver los efectos sobre las abultadas políticas de gasto de estos desalmados, A LOS QUE TU DEFIENDES Y HACIENDO DE VOCERO, CAPTAS A DESGRACIADOS PARA QUE SIGAN LAS INDICACIONES DEL PODER POLÍTICO... que te paga por tus servicios.

Espero que te pague poco tiempo ya...y espero, en mi caso, que Dios N.S., te pese tu negra alma y la ponga donde toca...

Si fuera descreído te diría que el karma es muy cabrón...y que lo que has sembrado vas a recoger...ser rampante y agachadizo.

Jesús de Nazaret lo dijo a su manera: " Pedro, suelta tu espada...porque el que a espada mata, a espada muere...".

Si...el día antes del alzamiento las terrazas de Madrid estaban llenas...y los promotores del gobierno vendían excelsas loas a la magnificente Segunda República Española.

Sigue vendiendo lo de Mariano...haz mas horas extra que luego te vendrá bien...ser vil...cucaracha.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2016)

No insistas, cada cual tendrá el resultado de sus decisiones.


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2016)

Que envidia, joder. Verdades como balas de plata.

[youtube]oj4K9fr_WgY[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (7 Sep 2016)




----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2016)

Para quién tenga sus ahorros en moneda débil

GurusBlog


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Sep 2016)

Tu crees que les dara tiempo a poner ese parche?

Mira que nos lo advirtieron y esto es todo amigos...y don pedro solbes...

Cualquier dia paso todo a dinero de verdad...a reliquia barbara...ienso:


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> Tu crees que les dara tiempo a poner ese parche?
> 
> Mira que nos lo advirtieron y esto es todo amigos...y don pedro solbes...
> 
> Cualquier dia paso todo a dinero de verdad...a reliquia barbara...ienso:



Sí les va a dar tiempo, los pulsadores del crono los manejan ellos.

Han estrujado a media europa con la connivencia de políticos corruptos locales.

Cuando les interese, lo harán. La conflictividad social les hará tomar la decisión final, y las 2 monedas no son para nada descartables.

Te robo y luego te dejo un poco de aire.


----------



## Peneliano (8 Sep 2016)

Una locura mayor que con las puntocom? ¿Un desatino superior al estallido originado por las subprime? Esto sucede ahora mismo en los mercados de deuda, según Firmino Morgado, gestor y fundador de W4i-Working for Investors, uno de los gestores más conocidos de acciones ibéricas. 
"En mis 25 años como profesional de la inversión, y habiendo vivido las tres últimas burbujas, me atrevería a definir la situación actual de la renta fija como potencialmente la mayor burbuja financiera de todas", afirma en una carta reciente enviada a sus clientes, que titula "La Gran Burbuja".
Para ilustrar el sinsentido, Morgado toma como referencia la evolución del bono español a 10 años, que ayer de nuevo volvió a rozar nuevos mínimos históricos en rendimiento, por debajo del 1%, cuando en verano de 2012 llegó a superar el 7,6%. En un mercado normal, este cambio radical obedecería a una gestión de las finanzas públicas excelente. Es decir, que en el caso de España debería haber ido acompañado por un cumplimiento exquisito de los objetivos de déficit que tenemos con Bruselas, por ejemplo.

"¡Pero es al revés!", remarca Morgado. "Para empezar, desde hace más de 8 meses hay un gobierno en funciones y las finanzas públicas han sido gestionadas de manera más bien imprudente, con un déficit bien por encima del 3% fijado en los criterios de convergencia para Europa. No se ha avanzado en muchas de las necesitadas reformas para hacer el país más ágil, estimular la iniciativa privada y reducir la interferencia del Gobierno en la economía", destaca. 
En el caso de España, el bono a 10 años todavía está en positivo, pero si nos fijamos en el plazo de 3 años el rendimiento ya es negativo, como sucede ya con más de 13 billones de dólares en bonos en todo el mundo que están en tipos negativos, fruto de las políticas de estímulo monetario de los bancos centrales para intentar estimular el crecimiento. "La supernova por explotar" de la que ya habló también el gurú de la renta fija Bill Gross.
La locura llega a la renta fija corporativa
La locura llega ya incluso a la renta fija corporativa. Las compañías Henkel y Sanofi han sido esta semana las primeras empresas privadas europeas en emitir bonos con tipos negativos (hasta ahora las que lo habían hecho tenían capital estatal en el accionariado). Es decir, que los inversores han pagado a las empresas por dejarle dinero. 
¿Pero por qué se mantiene esta apreciación constante? ¿Por qué sigue entrando dinero en este activo, pese a la distorsión de tener que sea el inversor quien tiene que pagar intereses y no la compañía? "El consenso parece pensar que la situación actual de deflación llevará a los bancos centrales a mantener la política de expansión monetaria durante mucho más tiempo, lo que sería positivo para los precios de las emisiones", afirma Morgado, quien recuerda que en todas las crisis se ha repetido la frase "esta vez es diferente" para justificar una situación que después ha demostrado estar fuera de la realidad.

Para los inversores en renta fija, la situación es complicada. Los precios están en zona de anormalidad histórica, en territorio desconocido. Para los de renta variable, la situación genera oportunidades de arbitraje. "Analizando Unilever, nos hicimos una pregunta muy sencilla: ¿Por qué invertir en bonos con vencimiento en el año 2020 que rentan el 0% cuando tenemos acciones de la misma compañía cotizando al 3% de rentabilidad por dividendo?", afirma Morgado.
Eso sí, oportunidades que se dan sólo para quienes miren con gafas de muy largo plazo y tengan mucho estómago para soportar una volatilidad muy alta. Cuesta pensar que la renta variable saliera indemne a corto plazo si en algún momento estalla una de las mayores burbujas financieras de la historia... Aunque sea en la renta fija.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Sep 2016)

Nuevas palabras de BW Hill, en intercambio con otro forero:


_¿Cuál es su opinión sobre el gráfico de Rystad sobre reservas de petróleo en función de su precio?







Ellos ciertamente tienen una idea cierta, las reservas (de petróleo) van hacia abajo a la par que el precio. Sin embargo, pienso que están siendo ligeramente optimistas.

¿Piensa usted que sus estimaciones son razonables? Si es así, incluso al nivel de 20 dólares el barril, el mundo tiene suficiente petróleo para durar otros 10 años.

La pregunta que debe surgir es ¿Cuando llegará el petróleo a valer 20 dólares el barril? Según nuestros cálculos, esto debería ocurrir al final del año 2019.

energy4 

10 años nos llevan al final del año 2029, el cual es muy cercano al año que estimamos que el sistema petrolífero global llegaría al "punto muerto" (como el de una batería), el 2030. La razón por la que la producción probablemente continuaría ese tiempo es debido a que el planeta empezará a canibalizar sus activos para producir petróleo. Nuestros cálculos muestran que se requerirán 39 Billones de dólares durante la próxima década para hacer eso posible.

*Por supuesto, a 20 dólares el barril, Oriente Medio posiblemente explotará y muchas de esas reservas probablemente se evaporarán hacia el etér y la niebla de la guerra. El módelo es un constructo termodinámico, y es incapaz de prever los eventos geopolíticos que muy probablemente surgirán con más de 7.300 millones de humanos desesperados. *Pero, como hemos enunciado anteriormente, el final de la era del petróleo llegará con un mundo en una ruina económica completa y total. ¡No puede haber mucha duda sobre eso!
_



Spoiler



What is your opinion on the attached reserves by price chart from Rystad Energy?

They certainly have the right idea, reserves go down with price. However, I think they are being a little optimistic. 

"Do you believe their estimates are reasonable? If so, even at the $20 level, the world has enough oil to last another 10 years..."

The question then arises as to when oil will hit $20? According to our calculations that should come about in late 2019: 

energy4 

10 years would then put the end in late 2029 which is very close to the 2030 "dead state" projected by the Model. The reason that production is likely to continue that long is because the world will begin cannibalizing its existing assists to produce oil. Our calculations show that will require $39 trillion over the next decade. 

Of course, at $20 the Middle East is likely to explode, and much of those reserves are likely to evaporate into the ether, and fog of war. The Model is a thermodynamic construct, and is unable to ascertain the geopolitical events that are very likely to arise with 7.3 billion desperate humans. But like I have previously stated the end of the oil age will arrive with a world in complete, total economic ruin. There can be little doubt about that!


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Sep 2016)

Ayyyy Dios mio...llevame pronto...

Vaya panorama...le dan ganas a uno de irse a una granja y empezar a acostumbrarse a la mayor autosubsistencia posible...


----------



## Janus (8 Sep 2016)

Get rid of your shit, too much crap


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2016)

[youtube]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (9 Sep 2016)

http://www.ricardoverges.com/pdf/800.000.pdf

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 22:14 ----------

http://www.ricardoverges.com/pdf/Stocks.pdf

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 22:14 ----------

http://www.ricardoverges.com/pdf/Dinero.pdf

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 22:15 ----------

http://www.ricardoverges.com/pdf/DeudaHipotecaria.pdf

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 22:16 ----------

No se si esto estaba ya por aquí , pero merece la pena gastar un poco de tiempo en su lectura.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> http://www.ricardoverges.com/pdf/800.000.pdf
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 22:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Imprescindible :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2016)

Buen programa

El paro no da tregua. El déficit tampoco

El presidente del Parlamento Europeo ha contestado a la carta sobre los errores del cálculo del PIB que enviaron los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis a Bruselas.

Parece que lo van a estudiar.

No espero nada, perro no come perro.


----------



## bubbler (11 Sep 2016)

Hillary death...

Obama's continue as dictatorship


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Sep 2016)

Paso este intercambio (la verdad que me da bastante miedo... esperemos que logremos hacer algo y que salgan esas alternativas para al menos construir un planeta y civilización mejor para todos) entre el autor del ETP Model y un forero llamado "Cloggie"

PD: Cloggie es un forero tipo "Promotor".

_La última cosa en la que los Cloggies están interesados es en la verdad. Ya que la evidencia es ahora tan arrolladora, que no hay ni un argumento contra ella, los negacionistas del mundo intentan encubrir cualquier cosa que lo demuestre. Ellos están tratando de hacer esto compartiendo documentos llenos de basura sobre la gasificación del carbón y otros 20 temas completamente irrelevantes.

Su intención es quitarte tu derecho de tener una conversación inteligente sobre un asunto que tu has elegido.

Si, la energía neta que el petróleo suministra a la economía no es ya adecuada para proveer crecimiento a nuestra economía moderna. Es tan baja en este punto, que es inadecuada para mantener el sistema que actualmente existe. Aparte de algunos modelos eruditos, como el modelo ETP que lo demuestra, nosotros simplemente tenemos que echar un vistazo a la formación de deuda global para verificarlo. La deuda nacional de EE.UU es ahora 19,5 Billones de dólares, China está acumulando deuda a una tasa del 40% de su PIB al año, y la Unión Europa está imprimiendo 200 mil millones de dólares al mes para proveer la ilusión de que todo está bien. 

El planeta está consumiendo su stock de capital a una tasa alarmante sólo para mantener las luces encendidas. La deuda global ha excedido ahora el 300% del PIB mundial.

Muy pronto, incluso estos clamorosos intentos de camuflar la situación dejarán de funcionar. La industria del petróleo ya no es capaz de reemplazar las reservas que está extrayendo ahora mismo, y las ganancias se han convertido en pérdidas para la mayoría de empresas. Nosotros pensamos que el petróleo es el "canario en la mina", siendo una materia prima irreemplazable y necesaria como es, para mover la civilización moderna. Cuando se vaya por el sumidero, también se irán por el sumidero la mayoría de fuentes de energía que son necesarias para mover al mundo.

Desgraciadamente, los Cloggies del mundo demuestran que no habrán soluciones nuevas viniendo de parte del TPTB (The Powers That Be - los poderes que son, acrónimo inglés para referirse "a la élite"), y similares. Cualquier solución que fuese posible, destruiría su posición de privilegios, poder y riqueza. Esto es la última cosa que ellos van a permitir. Hay gente en la actualidad trabajando en proyectos ahora mismo, que si fuesen implementados, aliviarían parte de este dolor tan abismal y sufrimiento que el planeta experimenta y que pronto estará experimentando en mucho mayor grado. Los Cloggies del mundo, entre otros medios, están aquí para asegurarnos de que no tengan éxito.

No tengaís fantasias sobre cualquier cosa que pudiese salir adelante. No nos volverán a traer los días de extraordinaria riqueza, que fue creada gracias al petróleo. Eso ha sido un evento único que muy pronto se habrá terminado para siempre. Lo que sería posible como alternativa es un mundo más simple y pequeño sin instituciones centrales de poder y riqueza. Como especies, seremos otra vez obligados a aprender como vivir en nuestro patio trasero.

Pero, si somos cuidadosos, y no permitimos que la violación de los recursos del planeta continué para proveer de perlas y baratijas a unos pocos, partes de un mundo habitable podrían ser posibles. Los bebés recién nacidos podrían llegar con seguridad a los cinco años, y las extracciones de muela no tendrían que matar a la mitad de los pacientes por el shock. Esos serán los grandes logros del futuro, no una sonda para estudiar Plutón. No una nueva plataforma petrolífera multimillonaria para perforar el ya moribundo mar Ártico.

El mundo que siempre hemos conocido está llegando a su fin. No permitamos que unos pocos que creen que son capaces de dominar las leyes de la Naturaleza, para su propio enriquecimiento, sean capaces de matar el siguiente (mundo) incluso antes de que haya tenido la posibilidad de existir. En este mismo instante, tenemos muy pocas alternativas. No nos podemos permitir fastidiar las pocas que están ahí._



Spoiler



The last thing Cloggie is interested in is the truth! Since the evidence is now so over whelming, that there is no longer an argument against it, the Cloggies of the world intend to cover up anything that supports it. They are trying to do that by posting reams of garbage about coal gasification, and 20 other completely irrelevant topics. Their intend is to take away your right to have an intelligent conversion on a subject of your own choosing.
Yes, the net energy that oil supplies is no longer adequate to provide growth for our modern economy. It is so low at this point that it is inadequate to maintain the system that already exists. Beside some erudite models like the Etp Model that demonstrates it, we merely have to look at world debt formation to verify it. The US national debt is now $19.5 trillion, China is accumulating debt at a rate of 40% of its GDP per year, and the EU is printing $200 billion per month to provide the facade that all is well. The world is now consuming its capital stock at an alarming rate just to keep the lights on. World debt has now exceeded 300% of world GDP.
Soon, even these egregious attempts to camouflage the situation will cease to work. The petroleum industry can no longer replace the reserves that it is now extracting, and profit has turned into losses for most of them. We believe that petroleum is the canary in the coal mine, being an irreplaceable and necessary commodity to run modern civilization. When it goes so also will most of the other sources of energy that are needed to power our world.
Unfortunately, the Cloggies of the world demonstrate that there will be no solutions coming forth from the TPTB, and their likes. Any solution that is possible would destroy their positions of privilege, power and wealth. That is the last thing that they are going to allow. There are people working on projects right now, that if implemented, could alleviate some of the abysmal pain, and suffering that the world is now experiencing and will soon be experiencing in much greater debt. The Cloggies of the world, among other means, are there to make sure that they don’t succeed.
Have no fantasies about anything that may be coming to fruition. They will not bring back the days of grandiose wealth that was created from oil. That was a one shot event that will soon be over forever. What may be possible is a much simpler, smaller world without great centrally controlled institutions of power and wealth. As a species we will again be forced to learn how to live in our own back yard.
But, if careful, and we do not allow the rape of the world to continue just to provide trinkets and beads to a select few, some facsimile of a livable world may be possible. New born babies may have a pretty good chance of living to the age of five, and tooth extractions without analgesics won’t have to kill half of its patients from shock. Those will be the great accomplishments of the future, not a probe to study Pluto. Not some new multimillion dollar drilling platform in the already dying arctic.
The world that we have always known is coming to its end. Let’s not let a few who believe that they can control the Laws of Nature, for their own enrichment, kill the next one before it even has a chance to come into existence! At this point there are very few alternatives. We can’t afford to screw up the few that are there!
depletion

depletion


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Sep 2016)

Conjunción de "chartismo" y termodinámica, me resulta muy curiosa y la comparto en este hilo.

*El precio del petróleo ha mantenido un tope específico desde su desplome en el año 2014.* El tope en concreto es el máximo precio que puede pagar el consumidor (determinado por el modelo ETP) menos 15 dólares el barril, tal que así:

Tope = ETP model - 15 dólares







*Parece que ahora se está formando un nuevo triángulo que indica una rotura bajista en el mes de Octubre, donde el petróleo podría volver a desplomarse y causar un desplome en los mercados.*







Fuente: Futilist/SumYunGai/Whatever - (usuario de Dallas - Texas)

Será interesante ver el desenlace, prometo subir el hilo sea cual sea.

Saludos.


----------



## Akita (13 Sep 2016)

bertok dijo:


> El pete global tardará en llegar, *unas décadas al menos*.



¿Y ahora qué hacemos con las huertas, los biocarburantes de zumo de sandía, las monedas de platino, la cuenta en Gibraltar, las latas de atún, los kit de superviviencia del coronel Tapioca, las desaladoras con botes vacíos de nesquik, los bidones de gasolina y los cuatro años de clases de Krav Maga y tiro deportivo? 





******* dijo:


> Si no nos pueden manejar...nos matarán.



Pero de aquí a unas décadas también, ¿no?

A mí cójanme turno para la década de 2070, que antes voy a ir bastante liado. Me avisan por whatsapp y ya me presento para el tema del colapso del sistema, la muerte y eso.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Sep 2016)

Vd. es de los que cree que las guerras ocurren por que si???

El mundo tiene un grave problema de superpoblación.

Los que mandan, créame existen, nos sacrificaran.

No sufra, ni Vd. ni yo podemos hacer nada...en lo global...


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Sep 2016)

Este tipo (Futilist) es la caña. Se nota que tiene una formación excelente en análisis de modelos multivariantes y dinámica de poblaciones.

Allí vamos con uno de sus últimos comentarios. La conclusión creo que se aplica a este hilo también.

_"Un colapso multifásico tiene muchos indicadores, demasiados para hacer una lista. Estoy de acuerdo en que el aumento de la inestabilidad política es un indicador claro. Algunos años atrás, algunos informes militares filtrados señalaban que el periodo 2015-2016 era cuando la producción de líquidos iba a llegar a su cénit, y advertían de un período de gran turbulencia y levantamientos sociales. El período actual siempre ha estado en mi calendario, mucho antes de que encontrase el modelo ETP. Y el sistema financiero parece dispuesto a implosionar en cualquier momento. La reciente bancarrota de Hanjin es particularmente instructiva, ya que muestra no sólo como los bancos reaccionan a la presión, sino también como la "sobre-oferta" de barcos mercantes va a persistir incluso después de que la séptima compañía de mercantes del planeta vaya a la ruina.* La misma cosa ocurrirá con la "sobre-oferta" del petróleo después de que el petróleo del fracking vaya a la ruina.* El Gross Planet Product muestra que la economía mundial se ha estado contrayendo desde mediados del 2014 (cuando empieza el desplome del petróleo)

Tengo la tendencia de observar las cosas basándome en primeros principios. Es por esto que siempre he creído que un colapso sería muy rápido*. Cuando hay una alteración significativa la zona de operaciones normales, un sistema complejo no-linear experimentará un repentino y rápido cambio de fase (colapso), que da lugar a lo que Steven Gould llamó "equilibrio puntuado". La civilización industrial no es inherentemente estable sin un flujo constante y suficiente de energía. Mientras la energía total entra en declive, la economía no puede simplemente contraerse de manera uniforme.* El informe Korowicz muestra lo que inevitablemente ocurrirá-

Como he dicho, he esperado que el colapso empezase sobre la ventana del 2015-2016 desde hace bastantes años. He estado manteniendo bastante atención en cualquiera de los indicadores que me viniesen a la mente.* Esto era fácil al principio, pero ahora los indicadores "saltan" con tanta frecuencia, que apenas puedo seguirlos. El aumento de la tasa de aparición de estos cambios en los indicadores parece un buen indicador en sí mismo y por sí mismo.*

Y otra cosa más. Los trolls negacionistas se han vuelto extremadamente activos y agresivos ultimamente. Incluso con sus sistemas nerviosos primitivos y mucho más simples, son capaces de sentir instintivamente que algo va muy mal, al igual que los animales salvajes se asustan justo antes de un terremoto._


----------



## El Promotor (13 Sep 2016)

Hacia el colapso inminente y definitivo...

*El economista Daniel Lacalle se perfila como 'comisario' para atraer empresas británicas a la Comunidad de Madrid*

El economista Daniel Lacalle es el candidato seleccionado para ser nombrado comisario para tratar de atraer empresas procedentes de Reino Unido a Madrid que se plantearían la posibilidad de trasladarse del país británico ante el 'Brexit', según han indicado a Europa Press fuentes conocedoras del proceso.

POR EUROPA PRESS 
MADRID| 12/09/2016

Las mismas fuentes recalcan que Lacalle se confirma como el candidato elegido para la tarea de contactar con empresas de cara a fomentar su llegada a la Comunidad, en el marco de la plataforma Invest Madrid, tal y como adelanta el diario 'ABC'. En este sentido y para concretar este 'fichaje', se está pendiente de un último trámite y la firma del contrato.

El papel del economista se centrará en contactar con empresas interesadas en trasladarse del Reino Unido por el Brexit y explicar las cualidades de la Comunidad de Madrid para desarrollar su actividad.

Lacalle ha trabajado como gestor en empresas como Ecofin Limited y Citadel. También ha pasado por ABN Amro, Enagás y Repsol. Es licenciado en Económicas y tiene un posgrado en el IESE Business School. Además es escritor y colabora habitualmente con diversos medios de comunicación.

Esta medida forma parte de la estrategia del ejecutivo madrileño para convertir a Madrid en nuevo centro financiero de la Unión Europea y, en este marco, ya se han realizado acciones como una campaña con dos buses que recorrieron Londres con el lema 'London, whatever happens Madrid will be there for you' ('Londres, pase lo que pase Madrid estará ahí para ti').

En este sentido, se anunció que la plataforma propulsada por el Gobierno de la región, Invest in Madrid, pondrá en marcha una nueva página web en inglés y en español con toda la información necesaria, así como el nombramiento de un comisario que llevará a cabo encuentros con las empresas instituciones y entidades que sean susceptibles de instalarse en nuestra región.

La Comunidad de Madrid ha recibido el 54,1 por ciento de inversión exterior en España en el periodo 2011-2015. Además, en este periodo, el 75,1 por ciento de la inversión de agentes del Reino Unido han actuado en nuestra nación.


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Sep 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Justo en Octubre, puntualidad británica.



El Promotor dijo:


> Hacia el colapso inminente y definitivo...
> 
> *El economista Daniel Lacalle se perfila como 'comisionario' para atraer empresas británicas a la Comunidad de Madrid*
> 
> Blablebli..



Título corregido, ahora es más veraz.


----------



## bric (13 Sep 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hacia el colapso inminente y definitivo...
> 
> *El economista Daniel Lacalle se perfila como 'comisario' para atraer empresas británicas a la Comunidad de Madrid*
> 
> ...



¿Donde dice que se instalarán esas empresas? ¿Al lado de Timovegas? ¿de las sedes olímpicas? ¿? :rolleye:


----------



## sirpask (14 Sep 2016)

De forocarros.....




Hyugaa dijo:


> En Estados Unidos no paran de crecer las ciudades donde miles y miles de famillias viven en tiendas de campaña
> 
> 
> *Tent Cities Full Of Homeless People Are Booming In Cities All Over America As Poverty Spikes*
> ...


----------



## bubbler (14 Sep 2016)

Presidential Proclamation - National Preparedness Month, 2016 | whitehouse.gov

WWIII


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Sep 2016)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué hacemos con las huertas, los biocarburantes de zumo de sandía, las monedas de platino, la cuenta en Gibraltar, las latas de atún, los kit de superviviencia del coronel Tapioca, las desaladoras con botes vacíos de nesquik, los bidones de gasolina y los cuatro años de clases de Krav Maga y tiro deportivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Como que que hace? Tener una vida sana y responsable, le parece poco.

Desde luego que debiles del alma son los hombres entre los que me incluyo.

Y de coger turno nada, los bombazos para morir como un perro son por riguroso sorteo ( bueno unos tienen más papeletas que otros, como todo).

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 00:36 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Hacia el colapso inminente y definitivo...
> 
> *El economista Daniel Lacalle se perfila como 'comisario' para atraer empresas británicas a la Comunidad de Madrid*
> 
> ...



Es usted consciente que poniendo esto aquí solo consigue darnos la razón y reírnos.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Sep 2016)

La ladilla de Mariano...es también el bufón del foro.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 11:37 ----------

España: nadie al volante - Economía Directa 13-9-2016 en mp3 (subido 13/09 a las 10:43:46) 01:05:46 - iVoox

Con la venía de Maese Bertok y Maese Kabyla..del hilo del Profesor D. Roberto Centeno.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 12:16 ----------

"Razones para apoyar a Trump": economista español explica por qué trabaja en su campaña - RT


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Sep 2016)

Por qué colaboro en la campaña de Trump - DiarioRC


----------



## El Promotor (14 Sep 2016)

Akita dijo:


> A mí cójanme turno para la década de 2070, que antes voy a ir bastante liado. Me avisan por whatsapp y ya me presento para el tema del colapso del sistema, la muerte y eso.



Me temo, Mr Akita, que aquí lo único que va a colapsar, si no ha sucedido ya, son los cerebros del falso profeta del hundimiento y asustaviejas oficial del foro, de su fiel escudero B-raxton y del resto de la tropa que llevan años dando la matraca con el apocalipsis y el madmax en este hilo.

Son carne de psiquiátrico, mísera vida de vagabundos y alcohol.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Sep 2016)

Reza lo que sepas...en breve te llega la hora...ladilla concupiscente.


----------



## Peneliano (15 Sep 2016)

In her recent address at the Jackson Hole monetary policy conference, Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen suggested that the Federal Reserve would raise interest rates by the end of the year. Markets reacted favorably to Yellen’s suggested rate increase. This is surprising, as, except for one small increase last year, the Federal Reserve has not followed through on the numerous suggestions of rate increases that Yellen and other Fed officials have made over the past several years.

Much more significant than Yellen’s latest suggestion of a rate increase was her call for the Fed to think outside the box in developing responses to the next financial crisis. One of the outside the box ideas suggested by Yellen is increasing the Fed’s ability to intervene in markets by purchasing assets of private companies. Yellen also mentioned that the Fed could modify its inflation target.

Increasing the Federal Reserve's ability to purchase private assets will negatively impact economic growth and consumers’ well-being. This is because the Fed will use this power to keep failing companies alive, thus preventing the companies’ assets from being used to produce a good or service more highly valued by consumers.

Investors may seek out companies whose assets have been purchased by the Federal Reserve, since it is likely that Congress and federal regulators would treat these companies as “too big to fail.” Federal Reserve ownership of private companies could also strengthen the movement to force businesses to base their decisions on political, rather than economic, considerations.

Yellen’s suggestion of modifying the Fed’s inflation target means that the Fed would increase the inflation tax just when Americans are trying to cope with a major recession or even a depression. The inflation tax is the most insidious of all taxes because it is both ****** and regressive.

The failure of the Federal Reserve’s eight-year spree of money creation via quantitative easing and historically low interest rates to reflate the bubble economy suggests that the fiat currency system may soon be coming to an end. Yellen’s outside the box proposals will only hasten that collapse.

The collapse of the fiat system will not only cause a major economic crisis, but also the collapse of the welfare-warfare state. Yet, Congress not only refuses to consider meaningful spending cuts, it will not even pass legislation to audit the Fed.

Passing Audit the Fed would allow the American people to know the full truth about the Federal Reserve’s conduct of monetary policy, including the complete details of the Fed’s plans to respond to the next economic crash. An audit will also likely uncover some very interesting details regarding the Federal Reserve’s dealings with foreign central banks.

The large number of Americans embracing authoritarianism - whether of the left or right wing variety - is a sign of mass discontent with the current system.

There is a great danger that, as the economic situation worsens, there will be an increase in violence and growing restrictions on liberty. However, public discontent also presents a great opportunity for those who understand free-market economics to show our fellow citizens that our problems are not caused by immigrants, imports, or the one percent, but by the Federal Reserve.

Politicians will never restore sound money or limited government unless forced to do so by either an economic crisis or a shift in public option. It is up to us who know the truth to make sure the welfare-warfare state and the system of fiat money ends because the people have demanded it, not because a crisis left Congress with no other choice.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Sep 2016)

BW Hill se está poniendo mucho más dramático en sus análisis desde hace unas semanas, parece anticipar que el mundo se verá sacudido por una violenta crisis durante el próximo año. Esperemos que se equivoque.

_" Como hemos informado aquí y en cualquier lugar, el modelo ETP indica que pasado el punto energético "a mitad de camino" en el año 2012, el mundo nunca más será capaz de consumir todo el petróleo que produce. La consecuencia será un declive a largo plazo del precio, el cual hará que en unos pocos años, la producción de petróleo no sea rentable. Nosotros demostramos este fenómeno en esta página que fue subida en Septiembre del año 2014:

energy4

Mientras, los productores de petróleo no pueden más reemplazar el petróleo que están extrayendo:

https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/icbkDFACM4iA/v2/-1x-1.png

*La producción (de petróleo) le seguirá pronto, entrando en declive terminal. Con el ERoEI (Energy returned on Energy Invested) disminuyendo de manera rápida (*siendo éste el resultado de que no se traiga petróleo de nuevos campos, para compensar el declive del ERoEI en campos viejos), *el PIB mundial también empezará a descender. Esperamos que el año 2017 muestre un declive pronunciado del PIB mundial.*

Las implicaciones geopolíticas de este evento serán tremendas.* Las naciones que dependen de la producción de petróleo en una porción importante de su PIB, serán golpeadas primero. Lo que está ocurriendo en Venezuela es justo el comienzo de la catástrofe que muy pronto estará teniendo lugar a lo largo y ancho del planeta.*


El escollo añadido del agotamiento último del petróleo será la guerra. *Los países que prevalezcan, serán los que puedan evitar verse envueltos en confrontaciones por un recurso que dentro de poco dejará de tener valor*... al contrario de aquellos que malgasten sus últimos recursos en sangrientas aventuras.

(Como dijo Jesucristo), "los mansos heredarán la tierra""_

depletion


----------



## bertok (16 Sep 2016)

Go !!!

[youtube]W6A0UM3MAWU[/youtube]


----------



## JimJones (16 Sep 2016)

Horny Report 52 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(16/09 a las 23:25:39) 00:00 12936985 - iVoox


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Sep 2016)

eljusticiero;17679875
[IMG dijo:


> http://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u363/Futilitist/Etp%20UPDATE%202_zpsblwk3nzl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Parece que ahora se está formando un nuevo triángulo que indica una rotura bajista en el mes de Octubre, donde el petróleo podría volver a desplomarse y causar un desplome en los mercados.*
> 
> ...



Actualizamos el hilo, el supuesto desplome ocurrirá en Octubre, aunque el autor ha introducido alguna ligera modificación en su triángulo.







Actualizo el hilo para constatar que el triángulo se rompió ... pero por arriba. Es algo que le hice saber en su día al autor del triángulo, que considerase esta posibilidad. El precio del petróleo sigue por debajo de la curva de affordability generada en el modelo ETP de Bedford Hill.

-------------

Aprovecho para compartir una nueva reflexión del mismo:

_"Todavía debe completarse la fase de canibalización del proceso. La primera parte consistirá en eliminar las reservas (petrolíferas) existentes que están siendo explotadas. La industria habla mucho sobre las reservas, pero muy pocas son campos que ya están preparados para su bombeo y producción. El resto caerá de nuevo en la categoría de "recursos". La segunda parte será la transferencia de energía desde otras fuentes: Carbón, Gas Natural, Energía nuclear, hidro-eléctrica... para apoyar la producción del petróleo.

Esta parte quebrará financieramente a la sociedad moderna, si no ha quebrado por entonces, debido al colapso del sistema económica. La segunda parte será donde todo lo que pueda ser convertido en un consumible, será convertido. Será cuando la sociedad, literalmente, empezará a quemar su propia casa para permanecer cálido durante el invierno.

La primera parte se completará posiblemente en 6-7 años. Va a ser un periodo de una incertidumbre económica extrema, y mucha volatilidad. La duración de la segunda parte es completamente desconocida. No tenemos forma de determinar como de eficiente puede tener lugar este proceso. La primera parte de estas conversiones, será de naturaleza financiera: Acciones, bonos, fondos de pensiones, ahorros... cualquier cosa para pagar por el proceso de producción del petróleo. La segunda parte de la segunda fase será directamente la conversión de activos físicos en fondos para alimentar a la industria. Esto no será hecho de manera muy eficiente, posiblemente. Convertir un I-phone en una cantidad equivalente de petróleo no va a producir posiblemente muy buenos resultados.

Ninguno de estos (procesos) es probable que tengan fronteras diferenciadas. Fluirán de una a la otra, a través de un millón de agujeros y procesos. Ocurrirán en diferentes lugares, a diferentes velocidades. Elegid bien vuestra localización. Unas pocas y selectas regiones podrían sobrevivir, y actuar como los núcleos de la próxima civilización. Luego, puede que tampoco ocurra. Si en el futuro será escrita la historia, este periodo será conocido como el tiempo que se perdió en la niebla del tiempo._"

The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 25 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## XANTONIO (21 Sep 2016)

Índice general de entradas de pedidos en la industria. Julio 2016. Tasa anual: -8,0% serie desestacionalizada; -14,1% serie original







http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/icn/icn0716.pdf

Transporte de mercancías por carretera

Observatorios del transporte de mercancías por carretera - Observatorios del transporte - Servicios al transportista - Transporte terrestre - Áreas de actividad - Ministerio de Fomento


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Sep 2016)

¿ como va la cosita ?...


----------



## El Promotor (21 Sep 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ como va la cosita ?...



Ya se lo puede imaginar.

Que si de este octubre no pasamos porque esta vez es la buena de verdad; que moriremos todas y todos cienes y cienes de veces entre indescriptibles sufrimientos; que el que no se haya escondido tiempo ha tenido, etc.

Lo normal con esta tropa de iluminados y visionarios.


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Sep 2016)

Copio un mensaje sobre el ídolo de Promo, el flamante fichaje para convertir Madrid en la city londinense. Un pájaro de mucho cuidado que no sirve a la verdad, sino a su maestro el dinero.

Nunca me gustó fiarme de aquellos que lanzan pronósticos, cuando su trabajo y su subsistencia dependen precisamente de que estos pronósticos se cumplan:



Espero que se le dé mejor traer empresas a Madrid desde la City que hacer de analista "experto" 

*Daniel Lacalle: “El fracking ha venido para quedarse”*

Daniel Lacalle: el fracking







En rojo, el cash flow negativo acumulado por su fracking


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Sep 2016)

Son patadas palante sanas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Sep 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ como va la cosita ?...



Dubi, MAL (si vale que me dedico a dar la tabarra con la puñeta esta) se que es muy escéptico con respecto a lo que aquí comentamos.

Por favor, esta vez (vale que siempre es esta vez), mire los gráficos anteriores, estamos más cerca que nunca de algo muy gordo (vale que siempre estamos cerca de algo gordo).

Solo por precaución (vale, sin miedo) solo tome algunas medidas de seguridad que no le tienen que volver conspiranoico ni volverse un hombre rata. 

PD: Tengo que confesar que me interrumpió mi hermano y perdí el mensaje, luego lo recuperé por que me daba tanta pereza y desanimo escribirlo que iba a pasar olímpicamente.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2016 at 22:35 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Ya se lo puede imaginar.
> 
> Que si de este octubre no pasamos porque esta vez es la buena de verdad; que moriremos todas y todos cienes y cienes de veces entre indescriptibles sufrimientos; que el que no se haya escondido tiempo ha tenido, etc.
> 
> Lo normal con esta tropa de iluminados y visionarios.



No le dé más vueltas, La calle no le va a llamar para trabajar con él.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Sep 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Copio un mensaje sobre el ídolo de Promo, el flamante fichaje para convertir Madrid en la city londinense. Un pájaro de mucho cuidado que no sirve a la verdad, sino a su maestro el dinero.



Como les pone Lacalle. A doscientos o más.

Por otro lado, si lo desea les hago una recopilación de las mejores profecías no cumplidas ni de lejos y hechas en este hilo por los Bertok, B-raxton, defensores de la alegría y usted mismo.

Solo tiene que pedírmelo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Sep 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como les pone Lacalle. A doscientos o más.
> 
> Por otro lado, si lo desea les hago una recopilación de las mejores profecías no cumplidas ni de lejos y hechas en este hilo por los Bertok, B-raxton, defensores de la alegría y usted mismo.
> 
> Solo tiene que pedírmelo.



¿Un libegal trincando del presupuesto general del estado? me pone burro a tope, no lo ponga en duda nunca.

Especialmente cuando me cruzo con alguien que defiende la estafa esa.

Ni se lo imagina.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Sep 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ...
> No le dé más vueltas, La calle no le va a llamar para trabajar con él.



Promotore no hace la calle, se trabaja losforos.


----------



## eljusticiero (22 Sep 2016)

Don Promo, yo le deseo éxito a Lacalle en esta andadura, por que su éxito podría ser el éxito de muchos españoles... el problema es que soy escéptico ante esta persona.

Da igual que saque a relucir predicciones erróneas hechas por mi mismo (no las recuerdo, realmente... he dicho que el año que viene tendremos guano empezando en EE.UU, y lo mantengo, esa es una buena predicción que se verá el año que viene), defensor de la alegría, bertok o *******... ninguno de nosotros cobramos por decir esto y nos ganamos la vida de otra forma, AL CONTRARIO QUE LACALLE.

Es por eso que lo de Lacalle tiene doble delito, es su profesión y su forma de ganarse la vida, así que no sí le gusta que le señalemos sus errores, que no los cometa y se lo piense antes de hablar. No nos compare a ese señor, por que ninguno nos ganamos (afortunadamente) la vida escribiendo artículos sobre la buena salud del fracking.

PD: ¿Por qué salen **** si pongo el nombre del buen forero B-R-A-X-T-O-N?


----------



## El Promotor (22 Sep 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Don Promo, yo le deseo éxito a Lacalle en esta andadura, por que su éxito podría ser el éxito de muchos españoles... el problema es que soy escéptico ante esta persona.



Démosle una oportunidad.

Ni no consigue nada le aseguro que yo seré el primero que le critique su incompetencia.



> PD: ¿Por qué salen **** si pongo el nombre del buen forero B-R-A-X-T-O-N?



A ver si va a ser un CM de S-algar contratado por Calopez...

Yo ya me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Sep 2016)

No tengo tu estomago ni tus tragaderas...

Calopez me echo la maldicion a perpetuidad...

SOY UN FORERO MALDITO!!!

La ladilla ...es un maldito forero!!!


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (22 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> No tengo tu estomago ni tus tragaderas...
> 
> Calopez me echo la maldicion a perpetuidad...
> 
> ...



Ojalá todos los foreros fuesen la mitad de malditos que tú. 

Por cierto, Mariano está a punto de cantar bingo.

Imputado el presidente del CSD Miguel Cardenal por malversación de caudales


----------



## El Promotor (22 Sep 2016)

Foreros malditos, dicen. 

Venga, vamos a darle un poco de alegría de verdad a este triste hilo-cueva...

*El BCE destaca que España es el segundo país de la zona euro que más empleo crea desde 2013*

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha destacado este miércoles que España es el segundo país de la eurozona que más ha contribuido a la creación de empleo desde los mínimos de 2013, representando un 25% del total y ha instado a los países comunitarios a emprender reformas como las llevadas a cabo en España en 2012 para estimular el empleo.

«España y Alemania representan de forma conjunta aproximadamente dos tercios de la creación de empleo acumulada en la zona euro desde los mínimos registrados en el segundo trimestre de 2013, con un 25% y un 31% del total, respectivamente», señala el organismo en un informe en el que estudia la relación entre el crecimiento económico y el empleo. 

En este sentido, explica que el empleo creado por Francia e Italia desde el primer trimestre de 2013 apenas representa el 13% del total, aunque matiza que, debido a la reforma laboral de 2015, la creación de empleo en Italia está «ganando impulso» en los últimos cuatro trimestres.

De este modo, el BCE señala que los países que tuvieron una temprana reacción y acometieron «amplias reformas» para dar respuesta a la crisis, actualmente tienen un impacto positivo en su dinámica laboral. Así, insta a los países de la zona euro a acometer reformas laborales como la emprendida en España en 2012 con el objetivo de favorecer la creación de empleo. [...]


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Sep 2016)

Si...creo que encargan pisos y cayenes de dos en dos...

Ya hay que ser tonto, pobre y malo...

LADILLA MARIANA!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Sep 2016)

Es que el año que viene se cumplirán 10 años del inminente Mad Max...y uno ya esta cansado de esto...


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Sep 2016)

Si, pero no quereis reconocer la inviabilidad de un sistema ahogado por la deuda y la insolvencia...tan ahogado que la poderosa FED dice una cosa y hace otra...o un BCE que se echa en brazos de las empresas quebradas e insolventes...

Y pensais que la deuda no importa sencillamente porque nadie la puede pagar...pero no decis que el banquero nos tiene cogidos por los huevos ...y va a seguir apretando,..

Y sois tan necios que porque habeis tenido la buena fortuna de tener paraguas...pensais que no diluvia...

Y diluvia para mucha mucha gente...y cada vezmas fuerte...

Pero a vosotros, los conectados al culo de mariano...os va bien asi...

Que bien!!! Ehhh!!!


----------



## bubbler (23 Sep 2016)

Noticia: La ONU alerta de que viene la crisis definitiva del capitalismo - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Hay gente que no quiere verlo y no pasa nada.


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2016)

Esto es importante

Ted Cruz endorses Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com

[youtube]GiKeON7INso[/youtube]

Vamos a ver la reacción de Glenn Beck + Alex Jones y si hay una llamada generalizada de los huestes republicanas para vencer a killary


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Sep 2016)

Si lo que dice el Profesor Centeno es cierto...Mr.Trump puede acelerar y mucho la caida de la UE...


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2016)

Fenomenal podcast. Terrorífico el desenlace que nos tienen preparado.

[youtube]IAiQTcmc_Hg[/youtube]

Para el que tenga problemas con el entendimiento.

TRANSCRIPT



Spoiler



*Chris Martenson:* Welcome to this Peak Prosperity podcast. I am your host, Chris Martenson and it is September 13, 2016. The financial world is literally insane right now, by which I mean the traditional definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results. The central banks poured money into the financial markets, expecting an economic recovery. They didn’t get that, so they poured even more money in, but that didn’t work.

So they poured even more money in, and that didn’t work, over and over again, insanely. But they did get a monster bond bubble for their troubles, as well as equity overvaluations that I think are in bubble territory, and a renewed housing bubble in many key markets globally. This is the most dangerous time to be an investor in all of history. That’s my view.

So, we’re going to dig deeper into that insanity, and with us today is a Wall Street expert, a financial expert, and author of the book The Coming Bond Market Collapse. Mr. Michael Pento serves as the president and founder of Pento Portfolio Strategies; and that strategy, excuse me, PPS is a registered investment advisory that operates like an actively managed fund without all the expenses.

Their model portfolio uses a proprietary macroeconomic model (so you know I like it) to determine when and how to invest across an inflation/deflation spectrum which, which I know, huge area of interest to all my listeners. You’ve probably seen him on all the major financial news networks. Michael, real pleasure to have you with us today.

*Michael Pento:* I’m real excited to be with you, Chris. What a great introduction.

*Chris Martenson:* Well thanks, Michael. I said the intro. I think these markets are dangerous, especially for the passive investor, to give you some more context. What’s your view?

*Michael Pento:* Well, I think, and I agree with you 100 percent, they’re the most dangerous market I have ever witnessed in my entire life, and I’ve been investing for over 25 years. Let’s just go back and go over some numbers to let you know exactly how tenuous this bubble is. The membrane has been stretched so wide and so tight that it’s about to burst, and any semblance of even, maybe a little sharp object, something even a hemophiliac wouldn’t be afraid of, sends the market careening downward.

Global central bank balance sheets are up from $6 trillion in 2007 to $21 trillion today, and they are still being expanded at the pace of $200 billion each and every month. What’s happening is that the robo traders, the algorithms, frontrunners on Wall Street and around the world are just gaming the system, looking for the next increase in central bank credit to take their collateral to the ECB or to the Bank of Japan or to the Fed, and buy more stocks and bonds.

That’s the game we’re playing. Even a hint that that might someday end sends the entire investment community scampering for the door; and that door is very, very narrow and can only fit a few people through it. So, let’s go through a couple of more data points that I want to emphasize to let your audience understand just how big this bond bubble is, and why it’s so important.

So, the ECB is now buying -- the European Central Bank -- is buying corporate bonds. I hope everybody knows that. So much so, that there are now 30 percent of investment grade debt in Europe trading with a negative yield. This is not sovereign debt, as asinine as it is to ever be able as a sovereign nation to issue debt and get paid to do so. Bonds, investment grade bonds in Europe, now trade with a negative yield.

The Bank of Japan owns 50 percent of all Japanese government bonds, JGBs. About 25 percent, and this number vacillates between days where the German ten year goes north or south of the flat line; about 25 percent of global sovereign debt trades with a negative yield. So, what happened on September 8th? September 8th, last Thursday, Mario Draghi came out and gave a press conference after leaving rates unchanged in the European Union.

The audience was asking questions like, such as did, you discuss helicopter money. No, we really didn’t discuss it. Did you discuss extending the QE program beyond March of 2017? No, we didn’t discuss extending the 80 billion purchases of assets beyond March. There was a shuddering in the audience. The reporters were beside themselves. They couldn’t believe that Mario Draghi, even though he didn’t even hint about stopping QE, he didn’t extend its duration or its quantity. That sent markets cratering.

The Dow fell 400 points. The U.S. ten year yield jumped from 1.52 percent to 1.68 percent in one day. Now, the market had a bounce back yesterday. Today it's down more than 200 points on the Dow. So, you can tell, anybody with any objective, critical, independent mind, can tell this is an unsustainable, very ephemeral rally in stocks that has occurred since 2009; and when the bond market breaks, when that bubble bursts, it will wipe out every asset. Everything will collapse together, because as you said in your intro, everything is geared off of that so-called risk free rate of return.

If your risk free rate of return has been warped down to 0 percent for 96 months, then everything, and I mean diamonds, sports cars, mutual funds, municipal bonds, fixed income, REITs, collateralized loan obligations, stocks, bonds, everything, even commodities will collapse in tandem along with the bond bubble burst.

*Chris Martenson:* Now, I want to get to what that bursting is going to feel like, because people need to know about that. But I do want to get to some of those numbers you just mentioned. I’m a big believer that every bubble is in search of a pin. You talked about that stretched membrane. Who knew that a Draghi comment could be a pin, but that’s how insane these markets are. They’re keying off of every single central bank utterance, because everything depends on these central banks just continuing to do more of what they’ve been doing.

But, let’s put some; yes, I can understand how the ECB steps in, buys corporate bonds and people are front running them and an already issued bond; yes, I could see how they could get below negative yield. I can understand that, but just recently we saw Sanofi, the French drug maker. We also saw the consumer goods company out of Germany, Henkel.

*Michael Pento:* Had issuance, correct.

*Chris Martenson:* They issued debt with negative yields. They issued negative. How crazy is that? I don’t know how to make sense of it, so I’m asking.

*Michael Pento:* It's twilight zone. Obviously, if you buy a bond with a negative yield, you're guaranteed to be a loser if you hold it to duration. You're buying bonds, by the way. You’re not buying bonds of some pristine sovereign nation. You’re buying corporate debt. So when you buy a bond that has a negative yield, basically what you're saying is you're gambling that the bid from central bankers will be not only perpetually there, but maybe even increasing. So, you can dump that bond at a principal appreciation price.

That’s the whole game, and that’s why it’s so dangerous. These bonds are owned on leverage. They’re owned on repo. So, you still have 90 percent of your assets that you loan to the central bank. You're getting 90 percent of those assets to buy more bonds, all on leverage. So, when the door looks like it's closing, people run for the exit en masse; and that’s exactly just a hint of what’s going to happen on September 21st.

On September 21st, we have the Bank of Japan meeting. If Mr. Kuroda in the BOJ doesn’t hint at helicopter money, you're going to see the same thing happen that happened on Thursday, September 8th and what’s happening even today on September 13th when this podcast is being recorded. It’s going to be more of the same.

You also have the Fed meeting on the 21st and God forbid they raise rates. You can talk about a complete wipeout. I want to just say this as succinctly as I possibly can. The wipeout that could occur with bond yields spiking and prices tumbling and wiping out much of the gains that has been achieved since 2009. That’s just a preview of what’s going to happen in the future. There's going to come a time when these megalomaniac central bankers become successful, and they actually create the inflation rate that they’re so desirous of maintaining, which is about 2 percent.

But what’s painfully obvious to me is that no central banker could ever peg an inflation target. They can’t meet 1 percent or 1.5 or 2 and even though they don’t measure it correctly, inflation is not going to go to 2 percent and stop. It’s going to keep going higher. So, these central bankers are going to be in unison, going to have to stop what they’re doing with QE. When that happens, you're going to have inflation, negative yielding debt and central bankers becoming sellers of their massive pile.

I mentioned its $21 trillion balance sheet. When that occurs, that’s the real crisis. So, what we’re seeing, what we saw on the 8th of September and what we could see on September 21st, if Mr. Kuroda and Ms. Yellen doesn’t come through with more dovishness, that’s just a preview of the real crisis.

*Chris Martenson:* I agree and I can’t wait to discuss your book and what that collapse will feel like or mean to the average person, but I want to set the stage here. Everything really depends on will the Fed raise rates or won't they. You can’t follow their language, of course. It’s just crazy talk. Yes, they will or no. They won’t and they’re so market dependent. If the market wiggles a little, they trot somebody else out, is my impression to…

*Michael Pento:* Chris, let me ask you a question. Let me turn the tables. Do you think the Fed is data dependent or stock market dependent? Which one do you think it is?

*Chris Martenson:* Can I pick neither? I’ll tell you my pet theory, Michael. It’s this. I think the Fed follows. I don’t think they lead. So, I really want to get your opinion on this. You’ll know much better than I would what this means. I’ve been a little unnerved watching LIBOR quietly creeping up and up and up. It’s now over 0.85 percent. It’s way different from the stated Fed funds rate, and also the European central bank target rate.

So does the Fed have to follow, here or, not because they want to, but because the market’s already done it, or can LIBOR really get that far away from the underlying target rates?

*Michael Pento:* LIBOR is creeping up because there are changes in the money market funds. I don’t want to get into the weeds on that on the podcast, but the real issue is what I’m concerned about; the success of central bankers. LIBOR is going to spike, interest rates are going to spike. Markets will force rates to spike once inflation becomes entrenched in the economy. What is inflation? It certainly isn’t people becoming more gainfully employed.

Inflation occurs when the market loses faith in a fiat currency purchasing power. That’s exactly what central bankers across the world have been trying to do in earnest since 2009; actually, since 2008. So, when that success comes, then you're going to see free market rates such as that, the dollar cost of; the cost of a dollar over in Europe, short-term dollar loans and you're going to see the free markets and interest rates much, much higher. That’s the real issue and that’s when the chaos begins.

*Chris Martenson:* Let’s talk about that chaos, because yields on junk rated euro-denominated debt, record low last week, 3.35 percent, a number I don’t even like on a 10 year U.S. treasury. These losses, there's clearly a lot of losses baked into that. For people listening, we’ll explain it offline, but Michael, so who is going to eat the losses, I think is the operative question. If the central bank, if the European central bank suddenly has to begin unwinding its position or the other central banks unwind, there's massive losses. Who eats them?

*Michael Pento:* Well, the capital at central banks is even narrower than it was at Lehman Brothers, so they have hardly any capital. So, the question is, if they’re going to be selling assets at this huge loss and go through their capital, does anybody care if a central bank isn’t solvent. The answer is yes, in my opinion. Some people will disagree with me.

I think it’s absolutely critical, because if a central bank runs out of assets to sell, then they have no way of draining the money supply. If you can’t take down the money supply, inflation becomes intractable and there’s nothing the central banks can do about it. That’s the real issue.

If that happens, and inflation starts becoming intractable, and you have that spike in bond yields, what happens to every single asset that is planning on, betting on and hoping for this continuance of ZIRP and NIRP forever? Those assets will implode. And what happens to the economies once that occurs? See, I think 2008 was just a preview of what’s going to happen. If we allowed markets to repair themselves in 2008 -- in other words, if we allowed home prices to fall and stock prices to fall, and interest rates to rise, and debt levels to contract -- then we would have had a depression for a few years, at the most, but then we would be able to come out of that with stable money supplies, stable interest rates, a stable currency, low debt to GDP ratios, high productivity rates, massive capital expenditures and a nice healthy, growing economy.

But none of that has been allowed to occur. What we have now, as I think I might have mentioned, we have $60 trillion in additional debt, 230 trillion around the world. 300 percent world record, never happened before; 300 percent global debt to GDP and the debt that’s increasing really very rapidly and has been so since 2009. This debt is not debt that comes from savings that’s used to be borrowed by the private sector to create capital goods and expand productivity.

This debt is used to buy back shares of stock, or to issue junk bonds. So, we are in a very bad situation and, unfortunately, as I mentioned before, it’s not going to end very well.

*Chris Martenson:* A lot of this sounds structural, because of course, the rationale for going 60 trillion further into debt and ramming up our debt levels globally to these astronomical numbers you just put in was that hey, we’ll get back to rapid growth. We have a decade or more of experience that says we are now in a structurally low growth environment. That is out of comportment entirely with this idea of rapidly expanding debt loads, because those make sense in a rapidly growing environment.

Do you think there are, that we are in a structural low growth environment, much like what Jeremy…?

*Michael Pento:* Japan.

*Chris Martenson:* No, I just blanked on the name -- Jeremy Grantham. So are we in a structurally low growth environment like Jeremy Grantham has posited. That it’s just here to stay. If so, what the central banks are doing is even more insane.

*Michael Pento:* It's more insane.

*Chris Martenson:* Because there's no way to service it.

*Michael Pento:* Well, the only way you can service the debt outstanding is by keeping interest rates near 0 percent. The problem is that once you do that for a protracted period of time, eventually the market is going to take those rates higher. So, you’re going to have no choice but to raise interest rates, and that’s when the real collapse comes.

For instance, if we had to pay a normal interest rate -- you go back to 1969, the average interest rate on the 10 year is about 7 percent. Well, where is it today, 1.7 percent? If we had to pay around 7 percent on our outstanding debt, we would be paying a trillion dollars a year just on interest; on debt outstanding.

So, it’s not possible that we can allow interest rates to normalize. We would have a debt implosion. So, the central bankers are caught. They’re going to lose their credibility on the 21st Chris, because there's about four or five Fed members, voting members on the FOMC, who have been out there telling us -- even Janet Yellen hinted at it in Jackson Hole -- the economy is close to reaching our goals and we will be ready to continue raising interest rates very shortly.

They’re on record saying that. If they don’t do that on the 21st, they’re going to be the FOMC that cried wolf. They’re going to lose all credibility. Yet, if they do not raise interest rates, I’m sorry, if they do raise interest rates, they’re going to lose credibility, because they’ve been telling us all this time that they are data dependent. Well, if they’re data dependent, let’s look at the data.

GDP is up 1.2 percent year over year. That’s half the trend rate of growth that we’ve seen since 2010. S&P 500 earnings are down six quarters in a row. Tax revenue is down year over year. Productivity is down three quarters in a row. Look at the August ISM, manufacturing 49.4. The service sector, 51.4, that crashed from 55.5.

So, what data are they looking at? If they’re truly data dependent, they shouldn’t move at all. If I put myself in the mind of these Keynesian group thinkers, but if they do raise rates, if they don’t raise rates, what are they threatening about? So, I think they lose credibility either way.

*Chris Martenson:* They lost all credibility with me back with Greenspan, but I’m a real skeptic about all this monetary engineering that a group of people sitting around a mahogany table with a dessert trolley nearby can macro engineer something like the economy. So, I’m more a hands off kind of guy to begin with. Here we are, I think…

*Michael Pento:* Count me aboard that, too, Chris. The Fed should sell, they should their assets. They should drain their balance sheet, which is about 4.7 trillion. They should drain that balance sheet a trillion dollars a year until they’re back down to where they were pre-crisis and then just go home, close shop. I agree with you.

*Chris Martenson:* Absolutely, and my model is it would have been painful to fall off the stepladder in 2008, but now we’re 12 rungs higher on an extension ladder. I just think it’s going to be kind of painful, so walk us through that, your book is The Coming Bond Market Collapse. Collapse is a strong word. I’m wondering, did you tweak that a little for effect or is a collapse possible and if so, what does it feel like? What happens?

*Michael Pento:* Zero hyperbole, now I wrote this book in 2012. That was when the Fed was halfway through their QE program and really didn’t have the BOJ and the ECB even kick in yet. So, I never even imagined or even dreamed in 2012 that you’d have 25 percent of the world sovereign debt trading with a negative yield. I wouldn’t even fathom that thought, or that you would have negative yielding corporate debt.

So, when the bond bubble bursts, and I touched on it earlier in this interview, every asset in the world is pegged off that risk free rate of return. So, when the debt bubble bursts, everything bursts. You mentioned, you said the stock market might be overvalued. The price to sales ratio is at virtually an all-time high. Total market cap to GDP at an all-time high, virtually all time high. Median PE ratios, at an all-time high.

If you look at what’s going on, it’s mostly the PE ratio as high as it is; really should be much higher, because what are corporations doing. They’re borrowing money to buy back their shares, reduces the share count and that lowers the PE ratio; raises the earnings per share. So, I think stock prices collapse. I think global bond markets collapse. I think commodity prices collapse, with the exception of precious metals.

I think every other asset, too; I’m talking about real estate. If you look at cap rates in commercial real estate, they’re at virtually all-time lows. So, this is pervasive and its global. Just to think back in 2008, in 2008, yes, the United States and parts of the world had a real estate bubble. That’s a problem. That turned out to be a huge problem.

But now we have the entire world’s cache of sovereign debt in a bubble; and when that breaks, it’s going to be exponentially worse than the housing bubble, especially because there is nothing left for central bankers to do. Do you remember back in 2008, what occurred? We took interest rates, the Fed, Mr. Bernanke started 5.25 percent all the way down to zero.

What are we going to do now? The Fed fund rate is pretty much at 50 basis points, the effective Fed fund rate. So, there's no room left and we already blew up the Fed’s balance sheet by $3.5 trillion, 3.7 to be exact. So, what else is there for the Federal Reserve or central bankers to do? It’s going to be very devastating.

*Chris Martenson:* I want to test you on this, because I’ve seen trial balloons. I know you're familiar with them. I’d love to get your views. Helicopter money, obviously a thing they can do, but first you have to get everybody in a ring fence and close the gate. You can’t let people have access to cash. That doesn’t work.

So, the war on cash comes out and you’ve got, of course, Larry Summers and Rogoff and Andrew Haldane out of the Bank of England, et cetera,; this chorus of people saying oh, no cash. It's bad stuff. Criminals use it. But instead, what they really need is, they need me and you trapped in our bank accounts so they can push money out and force us into negative interest rates. I think that’s obviously what they’re thinking about. Do you think they can do it?

*Michael Pento:* I’ve written about this. It’s impossible to really charge you an interest rate on your deposit unless they outlaw physical currency. You see some talk about this in Europe, about lowering the 500 euro bill. For some reason now $100 bills are the safe haven for drug dealers, so we’re talking about getting rid of those. That’s the first salvo into what I feel yes, eventually we’re going to go completely digital currency.

So, you have no chance. You can either spend your money or leave it in the bank. You have no choice. You cannot take it out of the bank. You can spend it, or you can leave it in the bank. You cannot take it and hoard it. That’s why I think the reliance on precious metals and hoarding of gold is going to be absolutely crucial.

*Chris Martenson:* So, precious metals, big believer in that; and my listeners, as well. More than an insurance policy. My number is whatever number you would like to never see go to zero.

that’s a good amount to have. Final question, because we’re running out of time here for you, is: Are we going to have the much anticipated second half recovery, or will it be the ever illusive third half recovery? Which one are we going to get?

*Michael Pento:* I don’t know who has less credibility, the Fed or the Wall Street carnival barkers who come on television regularly and tell you that the second half is going to be better than the first half. No, I see no reason why the second half is going to be different in 2016 than it was in 2010, ’11, ’12, ’13, ’14 and ’15. The only semblance of recovery that we’ve had has come from a lowering constantly, perpetually lowered borrowing costs, so that has run out of room, and perpetually inflating asset bubbles.

That is running out of room. So I certainly don’t think, even though we have those conditions where people could refinance their mortgages at lower and lower interest rates, they’ve been doing that really since 1981, and asset prices that continually rise; rising stocks, bonds and real estate. That’s pretty much ending, and it’s pretty much ending across the globe. Even at that pace, we’ve been running at a 2 percent GDP growth rate since 2010. Now, we’re at 1 percent; and now that those conditions are ending, I really don’t believe we’re going to have a second half recovery. I think we’re going to be in a recession.

*Chris Martenson:* All right. Well, thank you so much for that. This has been a fantastic interview. I’m sorry we don’t have more time. Tell people how they can follow you more closely.

*Michael Pento:* So, the website is pentoport.com and my email is mpento@pentoport.com and the number here at the office is 732-772-9500. I publish a weekly podcast. You should go to the website and get a trial subscription for that. It's $49.99 a year and great insights, great data you’ll find nowhere else. I also manage money. Part of what I do here is I manage money, as you mentioned, the inflation deflation dynamic portfolio.

If you’re going to have central bankers that are going to helicopter money, which is very possible, you're going to have to change your investment spectrum to fit that model. But if central bankers are going to end QE, and if the Fed is going to raise interest rates, you better have a wholly different investment strategy. So, that’s what I do. It's dynamic; it doesn’t stand still; don’t really like principal depreciation here at Pento Port. We’re doing very well this year, and I hope to have some of your listeners reach out to me so I can help them.

*Chris Martenson:* Well, fantastic. I’m sure some will. Michael, thank you so much for your time today. Let’s do this again.

*Michael Pento:* Oh, it would be my pleasure Chris


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Sep 2016)

Ya lo has visto Maese...

Qué podía hacer el pobre de Mariano¡¡¡

Ha solventado la crisis¡¡¡

El ostión de realidad va a ser tremebundo...


----------



## Raider (25 Sep 2016)

Gracias Bertok........................pero no se leer el ingles, no me entero de nada :´(


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Sep 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es que el año que viene se cumplirán 10 años del inminente Mad Max...y uno ya esta cansado de esto...



Venga venga dubitativo, usted sabe como yo (como citan en la película "La Gran Apuesta") que todos en el fondo deseamos secretamente el fin de todo.

Por eso siempre viene por aquí.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2016 at 15:09 ----------




Raider dijo:


> Gracias Bertok........................pero no se leer el ingles, no me entero de nada :´(



Tranquilo que llego como el 7º de caballería con goglee traslator ese:



Spoiler



Chris Martenson: Bienvenido a este podcast pico de la prosperidad. Soy su anfitrión, Chris Martenson y es 13 de septiembre de 2016. El mundo financiero es literalmente loca en este momento, y me refiero a la definición tradicional de locura es hacer la misma cosa una y otra vez, pero esperando resultados diferentes. Los bancos centrales invertido dinero en los mercados financieros, esperando una recuperación económica. No consiguieron que, por lo que se vierte aún más dinero, pero que no funcionó.

Después sirvió aún más dinero, y que no funcionaron, una y otra vez, locamente. Pero lo hicieron obtener una burbuja de bonos monstruo por sus problemas, así como una sobrevaloración de renta variable que creo que están en una burbuja, y una burbuja inmobiliaria renovado en muchos mercados clave a nivel mundial. Este es el momento más peligroso ser un inversor en toda la historia. Esa es mi opinión.

Por lo tanto, vamos a profundizar en esa locura, y con nosotros hoy es un experto en Wall Street, un experto financiero, y autor del libro El mercado de bonos venidero colapso. Sr. Michael Pento es el presidente y fundador de la cartera Pento Estrategias; y que la estrategia, perdón, PPS es un asesor de inversiones registrado que funciona como un fondo de gestión activa sin todos los gastos.

Su cartera modelo utiliza un modelo macroeconómico específico (para que sepa que me gusta) para determinar cuándo y cómo invertir a través de un espectro de la inflación / deflación de los cuales, que yo sepa, enorme área de interés para todos mis oyentes. Usted probablemente ha visto en él todas las principales cadenas de noticias financieras. Michael, verdadero placer tenerlo con nosotros hoy.

Michael Pento: Estoy muy emocionado de estar contigo, Chris. Lo que es una gran introducción.

Chris Martenson: Bueno, gracias, Michael. Dije la introducción. Creo que estos mercados son peligrosas, especialmente para el inversor pasivo, para darle un poco más de contexto. ¿Cuál es tu vista?

Michael Pento: Bueno, yo creo, y estoy de acuerdo con que el 100 por ciento, son el mercado más peligroso que he visto en toda mi vida, y he estado invirtiendo durante más de 25 años. Vamos a ir hacia atrás y repasar algunos números para hacerle saber exactamente cuán tenue esta burbuja es. La membrana se ha estirado tan amplia y tan apretado que está a punto de estallar, y cualquier apariencia de incluso, tal vez un poco objeto afilado, algo aún hemofílico no habría que temer, envía el mercado a toda velocidad hacia abajo.

hojas de balance de los bancos globales son el centro de los $ 6 billones de 2007 a $ 21 billones actuales, y que todavía se están ampliando al ritmo $ 200 mil millones cada uno y cada mes. Lo que pasa es que los comerciantes robo, los algoritmos, principales candidatos en Wall Street y todo el mundo se acaba de jugar con el sistema, buscando el siguiente aumento de crédito del banco central a tomar su garantía para el BCE o el Banco de Japón o de la Fed, y comprar más acciones y bonos.

Ese es el juego que estamos jugando. Incluso un indicio de que eso podría terminar algún día envía a toda la comunidad de inversores corriendo hacia la puerta; y esa puerta es muy, muy estrecho y sólo puede encajar unas pocas personas a través de él. Por lo tanto, vamos a ir a través de un par de puntos de datos que más quiero hacer hincapié en informar a su audiencia a entender lo grande que esta burbuja de bonos es, y por qué es tan importante.

Por lo tanto, el BCE está comprando - Banco Central Europeo - es la compra de bonos corporativos. Espero que todo el mundo sabe eso. Tanto es así, que ahora hay un 30 por ciento de la deuda de grado de inversión en el mercado de Europa, con un rendimiento negativo. Esta no es la deuda pública, como estúpida, ya que es para que sea posible como una nación soberana para emitir deuda y se les paga para hacerlo. Bonos, bonos de grado de inversión en Europa, ahora el comercio con un rendimiento negativo.

El Banco de Japón posee el 50 por ciento de todos los bonos del Gobierno japonés, JGB. Alrededor del 25 por ciento, y este número oscila entre los días en que el alemanes a diez año que pasa al norte o al sur de la línea plana; alrededor del 25 por ciento de las operaciones globales de deuda soberana con un rendimiento negativo. Por lo tanto, lo que ocurrió el 8 de septiembre? 8 de septiembre pasado jueves, Mario Draghi salió y dio una conferencia de prensa después de dejar las tasas sin cambios en la Unión Europea.

La audiencia estaba haciendo preguntas como, por ejemplo, lo hizo, se discute el dinero helicóptero. No, realmente no hablar de ello. ¿Discutió la ampliación del programa de alivio cuantitativo más allá de marzo de 2017? No, no discutimos la ampliación de los 80 mil millones de compras de activos más allá de marzo. Hubo un estremecimiento en la audiencia. Los reporteros estaban fuera de sí. No podían creer que Mario Draghi, a pesar de que ni siquiera se insinúan en parar QE, que no se extendió la duración o la cantidad. Que envió a los mercados de cráteres.

El Dow cayó 400 puntos. El rendimiento EE.UU. diez por año aumentó de 1,52 por ciento a 1,68 por ciento en un solo día. Ahora, el mercado tuvo un rebote de ayer. Hoy en día hay que bajar más de 200 puntos en el Dow. Por lo tanto, se puede decir, cualquier persona con cualquier objetivo, espíritu crítico, independiente, puede decir que esto es una manifestación insostenible, muy efímera en la acción que se ha producido desde el año 2009; y cuando se rompe el mercado de bonos, cuando esa burbuja estalla, se limpiará toda activo. Todo va a colapsar juntos, porque como bien dice en su introducción, todo está orientado fuera de esa llamada tasa libre de riesgo de retorno.

Si su tasa libre de riesgo de retorno se ha deformado hasta el 0 por ciento durante 96 meses, entonces todo, y me refiero a los diamantes, coches deportivos, fondos mutuos, bonos municipales, renta fija, los REIT, obligaciones con garantía prendaria, acciones, bonos, todo, incluso los productos básicos se colapsarán en tándem junto con el estallido de la burbuja de bonos.

Chris Martenson: Ahora, quiero llegar a lo que va a reventar sentiría, porque la gente necesita saber acerca de eso. Pero yo quiero llegar a algunos de esos números que acaba de mencionar. Soy un gran creyente de que cada burbuja está en busca de un alfiler. Usted ha hablado de que la membrana estirada. ¿Quién sabía que un comentario Draghi podría ser un alfiler, pero así es como locos estos mercados son. Están introduciendo fuera de toda expresión banco central único, porque todo depende de estos bancos centrales simplemente seguir haciendo más de lo que han estado haciendo.

Pero, vamos a poner un poco; sí, puedo entender cómo las medidas del BCE compra bonos en, corporativos y la gente está corriendo delante de ellos y un enlace ya puesta en circulación; Sí, pude ver cómo podían obtener rendimientos negativos por debajo. Puedo entender eso, pero hace poco vimos Sanofi, la farmacéutica francesa. También vimos la compañía de bienes de consumo fuera de Alemania, Henkel.

Michael Pento: emisión Had, correcta.

Chris Martenson: Se emitió deuda con rendimientos negativos. Publicaron negativo. ¿Qué locura es esa? No sé cómo hacer sentido de ella, por lo que estoy pidiendo.

Michael Pento: Es zona de penumbra. Obviamente, si usted compra un bono con un rendimiento negativo, tiene la garantía de ser un perdedor si la apunta a la duración. Usted está comprando bonos, por cierto. No vaya a comprar bonos de alguna nación soberana prístina. Usted está comprando la deuda corporativa. Así que cuando usted compra un bono que tiene un rendimiento negativo, básicamente lo que está diciendo es que está apostando a que la oferta de los bancos centrales no sólo será perpetuamente allí, pero tal vez incluso aumentar. Por lo tanto, se puede volcar ese vínculo a un precio apreciación director.

Eso es todo el juego, y es por eso que es tan peligroso. Estos bonos son propiedad de apalancamiento. Son propiedad de repo. Por lo tanto, todavía tiene el 90 por ciento de sus activos que le presta al banco central. Usted está recibiendo el 90 por ciento de esos activos para comprar más bonos, todos en el apalancamiento. Por lo tanto, cuando la puerta parece que se está cerrando, la gente corre hacia la salida en masa; y eso es exactamente sólo un indicio de lo que va a ocurrir el 21 de septiembre.

El 21 de septiembre, tenemos la reunión del Banco de Japón. Si el señor Kuroda en el Banco de Japón no hacen alusión a dinero helicóptero, vas a ver lo mismo suceda lo que pasó el jueves de septiembre de 8 y lo que está sucediendo incluso hoy en día el 13 de septiembre cuando se está grabando este podcast. Va a ser más de lo mismo.

También tiene la reunión de la Fed el 21 y Dios no permita que aumentan las tasas. Se puede hablar de una aniquilación completa. Sólo quiero decir esto lo más sucintamente como me sea posible. La aniquilación que podría ocurrir con el rendimiento de los bonos adición y precios de volteo y acabando con gran parte de las ganancias que se ha logrado desde 2009. Eso es sólo un adelanto de lo que va a ocurrir en el futuro. No va a llegar un momento en que estos bancos centrales megalómanos tener éxito, y que en realidad crear la tasa de inflación que están tan deseosos de mantener, que es aproximadamente el 2 por ciento.

Pero lo que es dolorosamente obvio para mí es que ningún banquero central nunca podría vincular una meta de inflación. Ellos no pueden cumplir con el 1 por ciento o 1,5 o 2 y a pesar de que no miden correctamente, la inflación no va a ir a un 2 por ciento y se detendrá. Se va a seguir yendo más alto. Por lo tanto, estos bancos centrales van a ser al unísono, va a tener que dejar de hacer lo que están haciendo con QE. Cuando esto sucede, usted va a tener la inflación, la deuda negativa rendimiento y los bancos centrales se conviertan en vendedores de su enorme pila.

Mencioné su balance $ 21 de billones de dólares. Cuando eso ocurre, esa es la verdadera crisis. Por lo tanto, lo que estamos viendo, lo que vimos el 8 de septiembre y lo que pudimos ver el 21 de septiembre, si el señor Kuroda y Sra. Yellen no viene a través de más dovishness, eso es sólo una vista previa de la verdadera crisis .

Chris Martenson: Estoy de acuerdo y no puedo esperar para hablar de su libro y lo que el colapso se sentirá como o media para la persona promedio, pero quiero sentar las bases aquí. Todo depende realmente de la Fed va a subir los tipos o no quiere que. No se puede seguir su idioma, por supuesto. Es simplemente una locura. Sí, lo quiera o no. No lo harán y son tan dependientes de comercializar. Si el mercado se menea un poco, trotan otra persona a cabo, es mi impresión de ...

Michael Pento: Chris, déjame hacerte una pregunta. Permítanme pasar las tablas. ¿Usted piensa que la Fed depende de los datos del mercado de valores o dependiente? ¿Cuál te parece que es?

Chris Martenson: ¿Puedo elegir no? Te voy a decir mi teoría favorita, Michael. Es esto. Creo que la Fed sigue. No creo que llevan. Por lo tanto, lo que realmente quiero para obtener su opinión sobre esto. Usted sabrá mucho mejor de lo que lo haría lo que esto significa. He estado un poco nervioso viendo LIBOR en silencio rastrero y arriba y arriba. Es ahora más de 0,85 por ciento. Es la forma diferente de la Fed tasa de fondos establecida y, también la tasa objetivo del Banco Central Europeo.

También lo hace la Reserva Federal tiene que seguir, aquí o, no porque quieran, sino porque el mercado ya está hecho, o puede LIBOR realmente llegar tan lejos lejos de los tipos objetivo subyacentes?

Michael Pento: LIBOR está subiendo porque hay cambios en los fondos del mercado monetario. No quiero entrar en las malezas en que en el podcast, pero el problema real es lo que estoy a punto de que se trate; el éxito de los bancos centrales. LIBOR va a pico, las tasas de interés van a pico. Los mercados forzar las tasas de pico vez que la inflación se afianza en la economía. ¿Qué es la inflación? Ciertamente, no es que la gente cada vez más un trabajo remunerado.

La inflación se produce cuando el mercado pierde la fe en un poder adquisitivo de la moneda fiduciaria. Eso es exactamente lo que los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han estado tratando de hacer en serio desde el año 2009; de hecho, desde el año 2008. Por lo tanto, cuando llegue ese éxito, entonces usted va a ver las tarifas del mercado libre como de eso, el costo en dólares de; el costo de un dólar más en Europa, los préstamos en dólares a corto plazo y que van a ver los mercados libres y las tasas de interés mucho, mucho más altas. Ese es el verdadero problema y es entonces cuando comienza el caos.

Chris Martenson: Hablemos de ese caos, ya que los rendimientos de los desperdicios de la deuda nominal en euros, mínimo histórico la semana pasada, un 3,35 por ciento, un número que ni siquiera me gusta en un tesoro EE.UU. de 10 años. Estas pérdidas, claramente hay una gran cantidad de pérdidas horneados en eso. Para la gente que escucha, vamos a explicar fuera de línea, pero Michael, por lo que se va a comer las pérdidas, creo que es la pregunta operativa. Si el banco central, si el Banco Central Europeo tiene pronto para comenzar a deshacer su posición o los otros bancos centrales relajarse, hay pérdidas masivas. ¿Quién se los come?

Michael Pento: Bueno, la capital de los bancos centrales es aún más estrecho de lo que era en Lehman Brothers, por lo que tienen casi ningún capital. Entonces, la pregunta es, si van a ser la venta de activos en esta gran pérdida y pasar por su capital, a nadie le importa si un banco central no es solvente. La respuesta es sí, en mi opinión. Algunas personas no estarán de acuerdo conmigo.

Creo que es absolutamente crítico, ya que si un banco central se queda sin activos que vender, entonces ellos no tienen manera de drenar la oferta de dinero. Si no puede acabar con la oferta monetaria, la inflación se vuelve intratable y no hay nada que los bancos centrales pueden hacer al respecto. Ese es el verdadero problema.

Si eso sucede, y la inflación comienza a ser intratable, y usted tiene que alza en los rendimientos de los bonos, lo que ocurre con todos los activos única que está planeando, apostando por la esperanza y por esta continuidad de ZIRP y NIRP siempre? Esos activos se implosionar. Y lo que ocurre con las economías vez que se produce? Véase, creo que 2008 fue sólo un adelanto de lo que va a pasar. Si permitimos que los mercados que se reparan en 2008 - en otras palabras, si permitimos precios de las viviendas caen y precios de las acciones caen, y las tasas de interés suban, y los niveles de deuda se contraiga - entonces habríamos tenido una depresión para una pocos años, a lo sumo, pero entonces sería capaz de salir de eso con un suministro estable de dinero, las tasas de interés estables, una moneda estable, bajo nivel de deuda con respecto al PIB, las altas tasas de productividad, gastos de capital masivas y una buena salud, crecimiento economía.

Pero ninguno de que se ha permitido que se produzca. Lo que tenemos ahora, como yo creo que podría haber mencionado, tenemos $ 60 billones de dólares en deuda adicional, 230 trillón en todo el mundo. 300 por ciento récord mundial, nunca antes había sucedido; 300 por ciento de la deuda global con el PIB y la deuda que está aumentando muy rápidamente y ha sido así desde 2009. Esta deuda no es la deuda que proviene de ahorros que es utilizada para ser prestado por el sector privado para crear bienes de capital y ampliar la productividad.

Esta deuda se utiliza para volver a comprar acciones, o la emisión de bonos basura. Por lo tanto, nos encontramos en una situación muy mala y, por desgracia, como he mencionado antes, es que no va a terminar muy bien.

Chris Martenson: Mucho de esto suena estructural, porque, por supuesto, las razones para ir 60 trillones de más en la deuda y apisonando hasta nuestros niveles de deuda a nivel mundial para estos números astronómicos que acaba de poner en que era bueno, nos pondremos en contacto con un rápido crecimiento . Tenemos una década o más de experiencia que dice que ahora estamos en un entorno de crecimiento estructuralmente baja. Que está fuera de comportamiento en su totalidad con esta idea de la rápida expansión de las cargas de la deuda, porque los que tienen sentido en un entorno de rápido crecimiento.

¿Cree que hay, que estamos en un entorno de bajo crecimiento estructural, al igual que lo que Jeremy ...?

Michael Pento: Japón.

Chris Martenson: No, sólo quedó en blanco en el nombre - Jeremy Grantham. Así que estamos en un entorno de crecimiento estructuralmente bajo como Jeremy Grantham ha postulado. Eso es sólo aquí para quedarse. Si es así, lo que los bancos centrales están haciendo es aún más loco.

Michael Pento: Es más loco.

Chris Martenson: Porque no hay manera de darle servicio.

Michael Pento: Bueno, la única forma en que puede dar servicio a la deuda pendiente es mantener las tasas de interés cerca de 0 por ciento. El problema es que una vez que lo que por un período prolongado de tiempo, con el tiempo el mercado se va a tomar esas tasas más altas. Por lo tanto, usted va a tener más remedio que subir las tasas de interés, y es entonces cuando viene el colapso real.

Por ejemplo, si tuviéramos que pagar una tasa de interés normal - que volver a 1969, la tasa de interés promedio de los 10 años es de alrededor del 7 por ciento. Pues bien, ¿dónde está hoy en día, un 1,7 por ciento? Si tuviéramos que pagar alrededor de 7 por ciento de nuestra deuda, que sería pagar un billón de dólares al año sólo en intereses; sobre la deuda pendiente.

Por lo tanto, no es posible que nos podemos permitir que las tasas de interés para normalizar. Tendríamos una implosión de la deuda. Por lo tanto, los bancos centrales están atrapados. Ellos van a perder su credibilidad en el 21 Chris, porque hay unos cuatro o cinco miembros de la Fed, los miembros votantes en el FOMC, que han estado por ahí que nos dicen - incluso Janet Yellen hizo alusión a que en Jackson Hole - la economía está cerca de alcanzar nuestros objetivos y estaremos listos para continuar subiendo las tasas de interés muy breve.

Son constancia de decir eso. Si no lo hacen que el día 21, que van a ser el FOMC que gritó lobo. Van a perder toda su credibilidad. Sin embargo, si no se aumentan las tasas de interés, lo siento, si lo hacen subir los tipos de interés, que van a perder su credibilidad, porque han nos han estado diciendo todo este tiempo que son datos dependientes. Bueno, si son dependientes de los datos, vamos a ver los datos.

PIB es del 1,2 por ciento año tras año. Eso es la mitad de la tasa tendencial de crecimiento que hemos visto desde 2010. S & P 500 han bajado los ingresos seis trimestres consecutivos. Los ingresos fiscales se ha reducido respecto al año anterior. La productividad es baja tres trimestres consecutivos. Mira el ISM de agosto de fabricación 49.4. El sector servicios, el 51,4, que cayó desde 55,5.

Por lo tanto, los datos que están mirando? Si son realmente depende de los datos, no deben moverse en absoluto. Si me pongo en la mente de estos pensadores grupo keynesianas, pero si lo hacen subir las tasas, si no aumentan las tasas, ¿qué son amenazador? Por lo tanto, creo que pierden credibilidad de cualquier manera.

Chris Martenson: Se perdió toda credibilidad conmigo de vuelta con Greenspan, pero yo soy un verdadero escéptico acerca de todo esto la ingeniería monetaria que un grupo de personas sentadas alrededor de una mesa de caoba con un carrito de los postres cerca puede macro ingeniero de algo así como la economía. Por lo tanto, estoy más a manos de tipo de hombre, para empezar. Aquí estamos, creo ...

Michael Pento: Cuenta conmigo a bordo de eso, también, Chris. La Fed debería vender, deben sus activos. Ellos deben drenar su balance, que es aproximadamente 4,7 billones de dólares. Ellos deben drenar que el balance de un billón de dólares al año hasta que estén de vuelta a donde estaban antes de la crisis y luego sólo tiene que ir a casa, cerrar la tienda. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Chris Martenson: Absolutamente, y mi modelo es que hubiera sido doloroso para caerse de la escalera de mano en 2008, pero ahora estamos 12 peldaños más altos en una escalera de extensión. Lo que creo que va a ser un poco doloroso, por lo que nos caminar a través de eso, su libro es The Coming colapso del mercado de bonos. El colapso es una palabra fuerte. Me pregunto, ¿lo pellizco que un poco por efecto de un colapso o es posible y si es así, ¿qué se siente? ¿Lo que pasa?

Michael Pento: Cero hipérbole, ahora me escribió este libro en 2012. Fue entonces cuando la Fed estaba a medio camino a través de su programa de alivio cuantitativo y realmente no tenía el Banco de Japón y el BCE incluso entran en juego todavía. Por lo tanto, ni siquiera imaginado o soñado en 2012 que tendría el 25 por ciento de la negociación de la deuda soberana mundo con un rendimiento negativo. Yo ni siquiera imaginar que el pensamiento, o que tendría la deuda corporativa rendimiento negativo.

Así que, cuando estalla la burbuja de bonos, y me trató este asunto anteriormente en esta entrevista, todos los activos en el mundo está vinculado fuera que la tasa libre de riesgo de retorno. Así que, cuando estalla la burbuja de la deuda, todo estalla. Usted ha mencionado, usted dijo que el mercado de valores podría estar sobrevaluado. El precio de proporción de ventas es prácticamente en su punto más alto. casquillo de mercado total y el PIB a un nivel más alto, prácticamente todo el rato alto. La mediana de los ratios PER, en su punto más alto.

Si nos fijamos en lo que está pasando, es sobre todo la relación PE tan alta como lo es; en realidad debería ser mucho mayor, ya que lo que están haciendo las empresas. Están pidiendo prestado el dinero para volver a comprar sus acciones, reduce el número de acciones y que disminuye el cociente del PE; eleva las ganancias por acción. Por lo tanto, creo que precios de las acciones colapso. Creo que los mercados mundiales de títulos colapso. Creo que los precios de las materias primas colapso, con la excepción de los metales preciosos.

Creo que todos los demás activos, también; Estoy hablando de bienes raíces. Si nos fijamos en las tasas de capitalización en el sector inmobiliario comercial, que están prácticamente en mínimos históricos. Por lo tanto, este es un fenómeno generalizado y su mundial. Sólo para pensar de nuevo en 2008, en 2008, sí, los Estados Unidos y partes del mundo tuvieron una burbuja inmobiliaria. Eso es un problema. Esto resultó ser un gran problema.

Pero ahora tenemos caché de todo el mundo de la deuda soberana en una burbuja; y cuando eso se rompe, que va a ser exponencialmente peor que la burbuja de la vivienda, sobre todo porque no hay nada para los banqueros centrales que hacer. Qué recuerda de nuevo en 2008, lo que ocurrió? Tomamos las tasas de interés, la Fed, Bernanke comenzó un 5,25 por ciento hasta llegar a cero.

¿Qué vamos a hacer ahora? La tasa de fondos de la Fed es más o menos en 50 puntos básicos, la tasa efectiva de fondos de la Fed. Por lo tanto, no hay lugar a la izquierda y que ya explotó el balance de la Reserva Federal por $ 3.5 billones de dólares, 3,7 para ser exactos. Así que, ¿qué más hay para que la Reserva Federal o los bancos centrales para hacer? Va a ser muy devastador.

Chris Martenson: Quiero probar que en esto, porque he visto globos de ensayo. Sé que estás familiarizado con ellos. Me gustaría obtener sus puntos de vista. dinero helicóptero, obviamente, una cosa que puede hacer, pero primero hay que llegar a todo el mundo en una valla de anillo y cerrar la puerta. No se puede dejar que las personas tengan acceso a dinero en efectivo. Eso no funciona.

Por lo tanto, la guerra contra el dinero sale y lo que tienes, por supuesto, Larry Summers y Rogoff y Andrew Haldane del Banco de Inglaterra, etcétera ,; este coro de gente diciendo oh, no dinero en efectivo. Es mala materia. Los delincuentes lo usan. Pero en cambio, lo que realmente necesitan es, ellos me necesitan y se encuentran atrapados en nuestras cuentas bancarias para que puedan empujar dinero y obligarnos a entrar en las tasas de interés negativas. Creo que eso es obviamente lo que están pensando. ¿Usted piensa que puede hacerlo?

Michael Pento: He escrito sobre esto. Es imposible realmente le cobrará una tasa de interés en su depósito a menos que prohíben la moneda física. Usted ve algunos hablan de esto en Europa, sobre bajar el billete de 500 euros. Por alguna razón, ahora $ 100 cuentas son el refugio seguro para los traficantes de drogas, por lo que estamos hablando acerca de cómo deshacerse de ellos. Esa es la primera salva en lo que yo siento que sí, con el tiempo vamos a ir a la moneda completamente digital.

Por lo tanto, no tienen ninguna posibilidad. Usted puede gastar su dinero o dejarlo en el banco. No tienes elección. No se puede llevar a cabo de la orilla. Puede pasar, o se puede dejar en el banco. No se puede tomar y acumularlo. Es por eso que creo que la dependencia de los metales preciosos y el acaparamiento de oro va a ser absolutamente crucial.

Chris Martenson: Por lo tanto, los metales preciosos, gran creyente en eso; y mis oyentes, también. Más de una póliza de seguro. Mi número es el número que desea ver nunca van a cero.

eso es una buena cantidad para tener. La última pregunta, porque nos estamos quedando sin tiempo aquí para usted, es: ¿Vamos a tener la segunda mitad de la recuperación esperada, o será la recuperación cada vez ilusoria tercer tiempo? Cuál vamos a conseguir?

Michael Pento: No sé que tiene menos credibilidad, la Fed o los pregoneros del carnaval de Wall Street que entran en la televisión con regularidad y le dicen que la segunda mitad va a ser mejor que la primera mitad. No, no veo ninguna razón por la cual la segunda mitad va a ser diferente en 2016 de lo que era en 2010, '11, '12, '13, '14 y '15. La única apariencia de recuperación que hemos tenido ha venido de una reducción de los costos de endeudamiento constante, perpetuamente bajos, por lo que ha quedado sin espacio, y perpetuamente inflar las burbujas de activos.

Que se ejecuta fuera de la habitación. Así que sin duda no creo que, a pesar de que tenemos esas condiciones donde la gente podría refinanciar sus hipotecas a tasas de interés más bajas y más bajas, que han estado haciendo eso realmente desde 1981, y los precios de los activos que aumentan continuamente; el aumento de acciones, bonos y bienes raíces. Eso es casi final, y está prácticamente terminando en todo el mundo. Incluso en ese paso, hemos estado corriendo a un ritmo de crecimiento del PIB del 2 por ciento desde 2010. Ahora, estamos en un 1 por ciento; y ahora que esas condiciones están terminando, yo realmente no creo que vamos a tener una segunda mitad de recuperación. Creo que vamos a estar en una recesión.

Chris Martenson: Está bien. Bien, muchas gracias por eso. Esta ha sido una fantástica entrevista. Lo siento que no tenemos más tiempo. Decirle a la gente cómo pueden seguir más de cerca.

Michael Pento: Por lo tanto, el sitio web es pentoport.com y mi correo electrónico es mpento@pentoport.com y el número aquí en la oficina es 732-772-9500. Publico un podcast semanal. Hay que ir a la página web y solicitar una suscripción de prueba para eso. Se trata de $ 49.99 al año y grandes ideas, grandes de datos encontrará en ningún otro lugar. También me encargo de dinero. Parte de lo que hago aquí es administro el dinero, como usted ha mencionado, la cartera dinámica de deflación inflación.

Si vas a tener los bancos centrales que van a un helicóptero de dinero, lo cual es muy posible, que vas a tener que cambiar su espectro de inversión para adaptarse a ese modelo. Pero si los bancos centrales van a terminar QE, y si la Fed va a subir los tipos de interés, que es mejor tener una estrategia de inversión totalmente diferente. Entonces, eso es lo que hago. Es dinámico; que no se detiene; en realidad no como la depreciación director aquí en Pento puerto. Lo estamos haciendo muy bien este año, y espero tener algunos de sus oyentes llegar a mí para que yo pueda ayudarles.

Chris Martenson: Bueno, fantástico. Estoy seguro de que algunos lo harán. Michael, muchas gracias por su tiempo. Vamos a hacer esto otra vez.

Michael Pento: Oh, sería un placer Chris


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Sep 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Venga venga dubitativo, usted sabe como yo (como citan en la película "La Gran Apuesta") que todos en el fondo deseamos secretamente el fin de todo.
> 
> Por eso siempre viene por aquí.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto...me ha leído el pensamiento...soy un agitador amateur de cuidado...pero que reviente a lo bestia...de arriba a abajo y de izquierda a derecha....:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2016)

Raider dijo:


> Gracias Bertok........................pero no se leer el ingles, no me entero de nada :´(



Ponlo en el translator.

Ahora vuelvo con canela fina ::::::

---------- Post added 25-sep-2016 at 15:44 ----------

Llega el Pope Maloney....

[youtube]lTLfj3feDx8[/youtube]

TRANSCRIPT 



Spoiler



*Chris Martenson:* Welcome to this Peak Prosperity podcast. I am your host, Chris Martenson. It is August 24th, 2016. Well, listen the monetary experiments, or should I say, the madness just continues. Here we are in August. We are looking at stock markets around the world either near highs or in the United States case hitting all time highs or near it. This morning, here we are August 24th and what do I see this morning, but gold took a big shellacking by one minute resolution on my screen. It is not nearly enough to detect what happened, 10,148 contracts dumped in that one minute window. Probably took 100 milliseconds to actually execute if I had the resolution – meaning, we’re still looking at shenanigans in the gold markets, but we are seeing shenanigans in all kinds of markets. And it starts here. 180 billion dollars of freshly printed liquidity courtesy of Japan and the European Central Bank now coming into the market on a daily basis.

In the case of Europe we are seeing the European Central Bank preferentially printing up money and now handing it to corporations through direct private placements, meaning money gets printed out of thin air and a corporation that has a bond they would like to sell, doesn’t even have to go to the open market it just goes straight into the European Central Bank. This is direct helicopter money from the European Central Bank to select preferred corporations. Who knows how they get picked, but if you believe it is an open, free, fair transparent process I have a bridge to sell you.

Here we are, we are living under regime of extreme financial repression. It’s global. It’s larger than any attempted before. Pensions are suffering really badly. Savers are getting killed; endowments are bleeding but speculators and big trading outfits with insider connections – the closer the better – they have advantages and they are having a field day. But how do we protect? How do we protect our financial wealth during such times? Now that is always one of the bigger questions I field. It is a really large one and I am glad to have us have an expert today to help us make some sense of this. I can think of nobody better to invite back to the program than a good friend of mine, Mike Maloney the founder and owner of GoldSilver.com. He is the man who funded and produced the absolute gem of a series called The ****** Secrets of Money. Let’s just get started.

Mike, it is so good to have you back on the show.

*Mike Maloney:* It’s great to be back, Chris.

*Chris Martenson:* Alright, Mike.

*Mike Maloney:* Thanks for having me.

*Chris Martenson:* Oh, it’s great to have you. Hey, here is a softball. How much do you trust what the Central Banks are up to?

*Mike Maloney:* Well, I think that laugh says it basically that you know, the thing is what they are doing has never worked and they keep on trying – you just hit that nail a little bit harder each time because it isn’t working. They have these theories and they think that the theory is correct that this – and no matter what the results are, they say well, we just didn’t do enough of it. Japan has been trying this for 30 years now and it hasn’t worked. These people are just absolutely dangerous. They are going to drag the entire world economy down. You talked about the helicopter money that is now happening in Europe and so on. That is going to be coming to the United States soon. Coming to a Central Bank near you.

It always has damaging results. They don’t look at this. It is a huge wealth transfer. The immorality of an entity, and everywhere I go I take a look at – when I would go speak in Singapore or Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Colombia, Peru, doesn’t matter – Russia – everywhere I go I take a look, I go on the websites of the central bank for that country and I start gathering information. I haven’t found a central bank that is part of the government. They are all private. Here is a private entity that is allowed to create currency, and now they are buying bonds from corporations? If you look at the – what they are allowed to do, they can buy stocks. They are actually buying up - -if you look at the Fed balance sheet very large portion of the assets that they purchased to be able to create currency – that is how they create it. They buy an asset. When they write a check and they buy something currency is created and it enters circulation. A very large portion of it is Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac stuff. It is the mortgage backed securities. And so that means that they own real estate. This private corporation is able to counterfeit and purchase real estate legally. The morality of this -- there is insanity going on.

*Chris Martenson:* The point I try to make – that the largest land-owner or real estate holding entity in the United States today is a private growing concern that prints money out of thin air and now owns about $1.3 trillion worth of US residential real estate.

*Mike Maloney:* Yes. It’s crazy. This is insane. The average person - this stuff does come out on mass media, but the average person can’t connect the dots. They don’t know it is this corporation that is owned – the stock in the Federal Reserve is owned by the world’s largest banks and so –

*Chris Martenson:* Wait, wait, wait, wait. The average person might be catching on. I know you produced a video about this I loved. The Federal Reserve did something crazy foolish. Even as foolish as the money printing they started up a Facebook webpage – I loved the comments that showed up under that. I loved it.

*Mike Maloney:* Aren’t’ they great? I mean the jig is up, basically. Everybody knows that the Federal Reserve does more damage than good. Yea, the comments – one of them was, “Quick question – I am trying to take over a country through enslavement and currency debasement. Have you got any pointers for me?” I loved that one.

*Chris Martenson:* I posted my own under there, and I said along the lines of, “Hey, guys at the Fed. I’m sure you know this, but you are attempting to create infinite exponential expansion of monetary claims on a finite planet. I know you have done loads of studies to show how you can do this sustainably. I haven’t been able to find them. Could you please point me to them. Thanks in advance. Anxiously awaiting your response.

*Mike Maloney:* Excellent.

*Chris Martenson:* I haven’t heard from them yet. I am waiting.

*Mike Maloney:* It is a question they can’t answer. Keynesian economics isn’t even remotely plausible. This is what is taught all over the world. But you know, there is a fundamental – the purchasing power that is contained in currency is basically the agreement that we have as a society that we are all going to use that currency, and we trust that currency and we store hours of our lives. We trade hours of our lives for currency. We work. That is the purchasing power. Then that currency measures the goods and services in existence in a society. The true wealth. They think that they can actually type wealth. When they type new units of currency the only way it can get purchasing power is the moment that it is spent in the circulation it has to steal it from somewhere else because it is empty when it comes into existence. There is no work that went into it. There are no hours of life traded for it. There is no product or service that it represents until it is spent in circulation, and then it steals that purchasing power from all other units of currency. It is fraud. It is theft. They can’t actually stimulate an economy. All they can do is warp it. They can steal purchasing power from some areas of the economy and transfer it to another area of the economy, pushing that area into a bubble. And so, it is very, very disruptive.

They don’t understand fundamental economics. This is the problem that we have. All economies on the planet are being run by economists that don’t understand economics.

*Chris Martenson:* It is absolutely true. The shorthand version and I love what The ****** Secrets of Money does for this and anybody who watches that or takes a tour through the Crash Course hopefully you come away with the mechanisms of money creation because it is all gobbled gook until you strip it away. Then we can say things like you can’t print your way to prosperity. And so that is shorthand for the idea of what is under that is what you are suggesting and eluding to and stating even more directly is that when monetary printing happens you literally take from somebody and you give it to somebody else. The Soviet Politburo Crop Reports and command and control economy said, hey that doesn’t work having a small committee of people deciding who should win, who should lose and how much investment should be made in a specific area. Turns out that is not the right way to go about that. We reject that when we call it Communism, but we accept it when we call it the Federal Reserve. I don’t understand why. Let’s look at it simply.

Central Bank –

*Mike Maloney:* We reject it when it’s called Communism, but we accept it when it is called Keynesianism.

*Chris Martenson:* Here it is – it is simple. Like Japan, Japan says oh we got a – we need a weaker currency because that will help us somehow. We got to keep this Ponzi scheme going so weaker currencies could. So they debase their currency badly, starting in November 2014 and they jam it down about 26, 30% compared to the dollar. Next thing you know stock price of Sony or other exporters is going up. Right? The problem is that all the people of Japan who rely on imports, and it is an importing for a lot of its food, all of its fuel, etc. they were just getting killed by this process. It was really just saying all of you people of Japan, we are going to take purchasing power out of your pockets and we are going to give it to Sony. We like what Sony is going to do with it. That is what the transfer was. It is as direct as that. Every tick down in the yen helps somebody down in Japan let’s call it a corporation and it hurts somebody else, we will call them an elderly person on a fixed income who has to live off of imported food and fuel. It’s just a transfer. How does anybody think that a transfer is helpful to the system?

*Mike Maloney:* Well, it’s beyond that transfer the government their whole existence is redistribution of wealth, right, through taxation and so on. You have got the central bank doing this evil think basically – warping the economy creating bubbles and taking through fraud and theft; they are stealing purchasing power from the average person like you said, transferring it to Sony and making exports a little bit more attractive, but making all imports to Japan a whole lot more expensive. It has nothing to do with the free market balancing imports and exports so one day it will crash. When you look at government redistribution of wealth it is a little bit more efficient for a central bank to do this redistribution of wealth that you can’t see. A smoke and mirrors redistribution by printing currency. Devaluing currency and so on. When the government taxes and spends they have to run it through all of these frictional layers where there is lots of purchasing power. There is no possibility that there is anything that the government can do for anybody that is a net positive society because there is a whole bunch of people that aren’t producing something that you would open your wallet and purchase. When you pay the IRS, all the people at the IRS have to get paid. They have got to make a living. They have to eat. They have to support their families and they all get a little tiny fraction of what you have paid. Then it goes to the Treasury. Then Congress votes on some bill. By the time they create a department and everybody in the department gets paid – then finally there is somebody that teaches your kid; that comes at an expense that is twice as high as if you can just pay the person directly, the teacher directly the way the free market would do it.

Everything the government does for us comes at a net loss for society and the redistribution there is frictional forces that absorb this economic energy on the way there. I mean the people at the Fed have to get paid. Not only does it just redistribute the wealth, there is a loss in that redistribution. Not letting the free market work actually it shortens life spans. It makes us all poorer. It makes for a dirtier environment. If you look at economicfreedom.org or – economicfreedom.com or freetheworld.org you will see that the reports on economic freedom clearly show that the less regulation you have, the smaller the government is, the greater the integrity of the court system, the protection of property rights and the soundness of money – the soundness of the currency that they use, whether they manipulate it or debase it or not if they just leave it alone when you have very little regulation, small government and sound money, it creates maximum prosperity. The countries 157 countries annually now. The results go into a spreadsheet. When they sort the spreadsheet, the countries that have the greatest economic freedom that flowed up to the top the people lived 20 years longer than the countries where they are trying to take care of everybody, where they are trying to redistribute everybody’s wealth. Where they are trying to – it is –

When you do these manipulations - the central banks - they are not committing murder because they don’t know that they are shortening people’s life spans. But they are committing manslaughter.

*Chris Martenson:* That is certainly very direct. Now I want to – listen, in this podcast I would love to direct people to - the systemic issues are really well laid out in the ****** Secrets of Money. I have got some in the crash course. Those are the two best ones I know of. Yours is hands down I think the best description of the monetary process that exists out in the world today. It is just fantastic. The quality, the detail, the level of insight that went into it. Without going into it now I want to direct people to that because you took the time to really look at how it is playing out worldwide and also historically how it has played out in the past. The summary, if I could be so bold as to say, this time is not going to be any different. We have tried this thing many, many times as humans. We want that free lunch. We want to think we are clever enough to sit around a mahogany table with a dessert trolley nearby and make a command decision that will play out for everybody. It just doesn’t really work that way.

The systemic issues they are out there they are recorded. I want to turn now to why the jig might be up. We know the jig is going to be up sooner or later. And we know that every time the jig is up for different reasons. The crash of 29 happened for a very different set of reasons than the land speculating crashes that have happened throughout or the railroad crashes or the housing bubble that started bursting in 2006 and 7. This time, what is different this time the central banks have printed all these giant gobs of money – 16, 17 trillion dollars at last count. Handed it over to the speculators in the top end of the financial markets. They pretended to be confused by why there is this amazing wealth disparity that popped up. No surprise to anybody who understands that that is how these things work. It is a feature, not an accident. So, I think my theory here Mike is that we have to look at the tippy, tippy top. Not the 1% but the .1% because they were the major recipients of this largess. That is where we need to look for the first signs that the jig might be up. I have recently noted that the Aspen real estate markets have rolled over. The Vancouver market, London property prices, Trophy in particular, New York City. We are seeing now some signs that say the tippy, tippy top, for whatever reason, is retracting its horns. Are you seeing this?

*Mike Maloney:* It is very different. Every bubble pops differently. The manipulation that the world’s central banks did after the crisis of 08 has caused extreme bubbles. The bubbles this time the first bubble that popped this century was the NASDAQ bubble, so stocks. The next bubble was stocks and real estate. This bubble is stocks, real estate and bonds, because for the central banks to create currency their major purchase is some sort of bond, some sort of debt instrument. When they purchase something, like I said, it creates currency. They have been doing this extraordinary stimulus, and when they purchase bonds they are adding to a market. So, that pushes that – that is one of the mechanisms that pushes a market into a bubble is when a central bank gets involved in that market, starts buying.

And so, now we have got bubbles in stocks, real estate and bonds. This is going to be one hell of a crisis. What was the question again? I went off on a tangent.

*Chris Martenson:* Well about how we might be detecting the jig is up.

*Mike Maloney:* Yea, I did a report on the New York real estate recently and I think the Vancouver dropped 20% in one month. This is the peak – we have passed the peak of the bubble. It is now deflating and, the thing is, there is usually a little tiny roll over and then a huge crash. And the little tiny roll over is just starting right now. But we are seeing it in the top end as you said where the currency that was created by the central banks went, to that .1% And we are also seeing some problems in China. You know I went to China to film an episode for ****** Secrets of Money that is not out yet. I hope to get it out before the bubble pops because the bubble there was a government mandated bubble. Those bubbles can persist a lot longer than a bubble that comes from a manipulation of the free market, where the free market is still allowed to exist. When it is a government directly creating the bubble and they were creating – the building that was going on, government mandated building, was creating a real estate bubble there that was just unlike anything you have ever seen.

We are going to see in the - -within the next few years you are going to see probably the greatest crash in history. I have often said that the crisis of 2008 was just a speed bump on the way to the main event. Yes, you are right. It has gone to the top 1/10 of 1% we are in the process right now of seeing this unwind.

*Chris Martenson:* I agree. I think that a lot of people get their signals from the stock market. I believe in my heart of hearts that the US stock market and many others are fully manipulated at this point in time, meaning that because of the overt level of computerization it is really child’s play to get into a leveraged market, say, through futures or options and throw a few million, 10s of millions maybe 100 million and really stop the direction if the market is falling or put a bid under it or really goose it the other direction. It is really child’s play and I know that in my heart of hearts these are being manipulated, because that is what I would be doing if I had created these frankenmarkets. They really can’t fall at this point in time. They are really not a good place I think to look for the early signals. I think the stock market ends up falling on its own at some point, because it is going to have to. The early signals, that is the question – where do you look to see that the jig is up. For me, I connect my anecdotes – collect them. One is going to these big wealth conferences with you know high end pension, endowment and family office money. They are nervous. They get it now. I used to a contrarian at these things. Now, I am uncomfortably not. I am just another guy going yea, this monetary stuff is crazy, right?

That is where I am starting to collect those anecdotes in the real estate market. This is going to come in a completely different way. If what you said is really critical here this isn’t a stock bubble. This isn’t a real estate bubble. It is not a bond bubble. It is all free. It is really an experiment that began somewhere in the late 70s that is coming to its final conclusion. This is the mother of all bubbles.

*Mike Maloney:* Yes. Another one of the warning signs that tip off – right now, the stock market is up. But I am looking at a chart of the Dow Jones Industrial Average divided by the price of gold. The Dow Jones – one share of the Dow was worth 17 ounces of gold at the end of November of last year. Today it is worth about – let me see it is 13.78 was the close yesterday. It has gone from 17 down - -the Dow has gone from 17 ounces of gold to 13 ounces of gold. You got an invisible crash going on. Everybody thinks the stocks are rising. Stocks are not rising in all forms of money. In precious metals stocks are falling, because precious metals have been rising at a faster pace than stocks. Now during some forms of economic collapse, the stock markets appear to be doing very well. But if they are not rising at a faster rate than the inflation rate, it is called an invisible crash, because you can be invested in a stock market and it can go up 100 fold, but if prices go up 200 fold you have lost 50% of your purchasing power. That is exactly what happened during the Weimar Hyperinflation. We have seen it. It is happening now in Venezuela.

Venezuela - I did a video back in 2013 showing some of the problems of Venezuela and I wrote an article in 2013 or 2014 about Venezuela - that the medical care is breaking down. The middle class is gone, and the next steps are hyperinflation and revolution. In the ****** Secrets of Money you know, we interviewed Max Kaiser one time. He was talking about the risk reward of revolution. When it comes to not being able to feed your family; when the price of food and the scarcity of food gets to a point where you can’t feed your family the risk of being killed in a revolution, the reward of having a revolution and potentially being able to feed your family again is greater than the risk of being killed.

*Chris Martenson:* And that is Venezuela today, certainly.

*Mike Maloney:* Venezuela today what worries me is we are going to be seeing this in a lot more economies. This next – this bubble that is going to pop; I sure hope that people eventually see. What is going to happen is the Keynesians are just going to continue doing what they do. The only thing that they can do is print currency and try and manipulate interest rates. They are going to continue doing that. It is going to become more and more extreme.

When I updated my book one of the things that I found recently when I was on the Fed’s website; I looked at the tax revenues that come into the government. I saw a chart that looked to me very similar to the stock market. I started comparing them. I discovered that before the year 2000, when the stock market fell, it did not really affect tax revenues in the United States unless you go all the way back to the Great Depression. After the 29 crash tax revenues fell dramatically. This time we have all these tremendous levels of debt, the Federal debt. There is private debt and everything else. We are so leveraged out that deflation - they just cannot allow that to happen. And during this next crash, the amount that tax revenues are going to fall is going to threaten the survivability of our own government. At that point, the Federal Reserve has to print and print and print to try to get – if the tax revenues follow the stock market, which they do now since the year 2000, in order for the government to survive the Fed has to come to the rescue.

Well, you know, they had to create about I can’t remember 3, 400% more base currency than existed before the crisis of 2008 to get us out of that crisis. Well, now we have base currency, instead of .8 trillion, we got around 4 trillion. So you know, you quadruple that and now we have 16 trillion of base currency, and that is about equal you know, you are talking about printing as much currency for base currency that currently exists in M2. We are up to about 18 trillion dollars worth of debt, and 18 trillion dollar currency supply – something like that. I haven’t checked in the past few weeks.

This is what the Keynesians, the trap they have gotten us into.

*Chris Martenson:* Right. For those following along at home – the theory involved here is that well we have this crisis. We have to fight it, but the trajectory is that the story is it was a little crisis met with a little significant response. I will call that 1994, 95 and then there was a 1998 crisis a little bit larger. So a little bit larger response 2000, bigger yet. 2006, 7 bigger yet. So here we are. The responses that we are getting are larger and larger. The trajectory of the story is, and I think you would agree with this, Mike, they are going to keep doing this until it just breaks on them. When it breaks we would agree it is going to be fast, furious, a little bit ugly. A little nasty brutish and short. We get to this part which is well how do people protect themselves. You and I agree that gold is a way to do that. It is really a hedge against monetary madness and systemic risk.

*Mike Maloney:* Gold, silver, emergency food.

Chris Martenson: Yea, those are the basics there. But, this is something you and I have talked about I would love to get here recorded, because that is also proven risky or really close into the business and risky because there have been some notable failures in the gold and silver dealer network, and so this is something I want people to buy gold and silver, but I don’t want them to be exposed to either scams or just inadvertently poorly run businesses that they get caught into. Let’s talk about that a little bit. I think it all began with Tulving going under a while back. I know some people who got caught in that.

*Mike Maloney:* You know, the problem here is there is a whole lot of people, when they first learn about gold and silver they try to find a dealer. They go around and they shop. They are looking to save that last one quarter of 1%. The problem with that is all of the dealers purchased their precious metals at very, very close to the same price. This is – if it is bouillon, if it is not collector coins, if it is bouillon, there is a worldwide spot price. You pay a premium for physical. The spot price is determined by paper contracts that are traded on the exchanges. There is a little premium for physical that the dealers have to pay. Then they have to make enough, not only to survive, but to ensure that they have a well run business. There are certain insurances that they have to purchase. There are certain accounting methods. If you are not spending 20 to 50,000 dollars per month on your website to make sure that it stands up to industry best practices, that it is not likely to be hacked and such, you are putting your customer in danger. You have to have a certain amount of cash flow, and you have to have a certain profit margin.

There are dealers out there that a merchant account, when people make a credit card charge, the merchant services from the bank takes about 3% if you are a bullion dealer. That is what the bullion dealer pays for anything that is charged on a credit card. Well, if you – people – a lot of retail people do not know, the customers do not know, that when there is fraud on a credit card, they get to look at their credit card statement and say oh these charges weren’t mine and they don’t have to pay anything. Well, the bank doesn’t lose any money. It all comes out of the vendor’s pockets. The dealer that has sold the merchandise is the one that ends up taking the loss. If you don’t have insurance to cover that, which is another 1%, then you are exposed to those potential losses. And what happens is you go along and everything is fine for quite a while. Then the fraudsters, all the internet the thieves on the internet the people that buy stolen credit card information, they figure out some new scam. Suddenly, there is a flurry of charges that go bad. The thing is, as a dealer you don’t find these things out for 60, 90 or even 120 days. Because you don’t find out that somebody charged gold on a credit card and you shipped it to them until after the person that had their credit card number gets their bill 30 days later and then catches that there is a fraudulent charge on her bill and disputes it. They got time to do that. You find out when the bank comes and rips that currency out of your account. If you don’t have the insurance to cover that, it can put you out of business because these fraudsters discover a new method and suddenly there is a whole bunch of charges that go bad.

I know there are dealers out there that aren’t making – we have gone through a period of margin compression right now. What happened was when gold was going up toward $1900 and silver going up toward $50 back in 2011, a whole bunch of people jumped into the business. A lot of them are small and they are run very lean. And running lean is a good thing unless you are putting your customers at risk because you are not running it properly. It takes a certain amount of profit margin to be able to have all the security that a properly run business needs.

Through this period of margin compression we went through some periods where there are shortages of precious metals. The spreads rise, the dealers are allowed to make a little bit more. Then through a period that we have been through through the last couple of years here there has been – there is supply, the dealers start fighting for market share and they do that by dropping prices. If you are not buying from one of the big dealers out there, you can be putting yourself at risk, and shopping to try to save that last half percent – between Tulving, Bullion Direct and Northwest Territorial Mint you are talking about more than $50 million worth of gold that people paid for that never got delivered. So people got hurt to the tune of $50 million. You want to make sure that you are not exposing yourself to that. You got to choose a large, strong dealer. And it may cost a quarter percent more to ensure that you are going to get your gold and silver.

*Chris Martenson:* Absolutely. So that margin compression a really important idea and it is important for people to realize that even though you are spending I don’t know 50, 100, 250,000 dollars on gold, it is a big ticket item. It is not like purchasing a car. The margins on these in most businesses that I have looked at is about 2% between the bid and the ask. 2% is –

*Mike Maloney:* Depending on the size of the order it can be as low as one quarter of a percent a dealer is making. Yea. With this fight that is going on, the margin compression is making it – I know that there are dealers out there that are going to be going out of business. This is just what happens during these periods. I just worry – caution the listeners to – and another thing you should know who you are buying from. If you can’t find out who owns the corporation, who is running that dealer, then you probably shouldn’t be buying from them, because there is no reason for anybody to hide. You should always know the proprietor of the business that you are dealing with.

*Chris Martenson:* Let’s add it up for people then. Obviously, a larger corporation that has been around for a while, that would be good. You want to know who owns it. You just said that. If it is too good to be true, it probably is. So, if there is an extra special deal out there maybe a yellow caution flag ought to go up. But the red caution flags need to go up when people are starting to report long wait times associated with a purchase. What else should people be looking for?

*Mike Maloney:* Long wait times, though, can also happen to some of the larger dealers when there is a shortage. There is going to be shortages again. There will be rushes on gold and silver. There are, periodically.

*Chris Martenson:* Yea, that is a good point. I was talking about right now. There probably shouldn’t be any long wait times today.

*Mike Maloney:* No, there aren’t. There aren’t. So what was that question again?

*Chris Martenson:* What are the things on the checklist for people to ask and perform due diligence and apply a little common sense to? Knowing who owns it. If it is probably too good to be true it probably is. Long wait times. What else?

*Mike Maloney:* Well, there is some corporations that are much, much larger than others, and very financially stable. I don’t want to particularly name them. There is – it is how long they have been in business and how big they are; how many customers they have got. This helps. But just be very, very wary if you are looking for the absolute lowest price. There is a middle range. There are people out there that are too expensive but there is also people that are too cheap. You want to be careful with - that is the biggest red flag for me is if they are the lowest - -Tulving was the lowest price out there. He was not operating his business with all of the checks and balances required, and the insurances required to make his business robust enough to withstand certain forces and downturns and so on. Bullion Direct was a fraud that was going on. They never made a profit. They were in business, I think, for 15 years or something. They never made a profit. They had an exchange going on where people would leave their precious metals in storage. There was about $25, $30 million lost with them. And so, it is just something to be very wary of, for your customers – for your listeners, I mean, because I want your listeners to be safe.

*Chris Martenson:* Me too, of course. The summary here is that selling gold and silver bullion. It is a business. Just apply the common sense you would apply to any business. It is like you are walking into a storefront and you could normally detect these things by observing you know by looking around. It is a little bit different online. A little extra due diligence. I think this is good to understand. If it is too cheap it is – there is going to be a risk there. Just understand there is a risk. The risk has caused $50 million lately, as well. And then there is other – if it is too expensive it is too expensive. There is a middle range and there is a way to parse that. Yea, apply the due diligence.

*Mike Maloney:* Another thing I would caution your customers against is, when I wrote my book, there was a section on beware of the pitfalls. Almost all scams, the vast majority of them, come from – it involves numismatic coins. Collector coins. Collector coins we were talking about these small premiums of one, two, three percent basically is what the premiums are on bouillon. On very large orders it can be a whole lot less than that. As I said it can be basis points. But when it comes to collector coins premiums are typically somewhere between 15 and 50% profit margin. One of the things that I said in my book; if you are getting into collector coins as an investment and expecting to make money on them you should know more about them than your dealer. And if you don’t, then my suggestion is to steer clear of collector coins. I do know people that have been hurt on collector coins, even while the price of gold doubled, as they bought back when gold was $700 an ounce. They ended up losing on their investment of gold coins, because profit margin on them evaporated. If you are buying bullion from a bullion dealer that is making 2% ,the buy/sell spread to the customer, there has to be a profit in both directions to keep the business alive. There is going to be maybe a 3 or 4% difference between what you buy the product for and what you sell it back to the dealer for. That means that gold has to rise three, four, five percent and you are in profit. But if the spread is 15% or 50%, then gold has to rise that much to be able to get into profit.

*Chris Martenson:* Well, all fantastic advice. I love your wisdom and your experience in all of this. In closing, I have to know, when is the next installment of ****** Secrets coming out? What do you have planned?

*Mike Maloney:* Well, we have it scheduled to come out within the next couple of months. Then we should have about three a year. These are – my passion is the education. That is what – we have started serving banner ads and things like that. For the past several years – well, since the inception of my company, what we have done is give people information for free. That is basically our marketing. We give something to the customer first. If they like us and trust us, then they come to us and purchase. We take those profits and we plow it back into education. All of our competitors create ads, instead. Producing these episodes is not cheap. It is a very expensive endeavor, and there are periods of time where there is a greater reward than others that comes out of it. We got – we should be producing about three per year. There is one coming out within the next few months.

*Chris Martenson:* Well, excellent. I am looking forward to it. I hope that everybody listening is looking forward to it. They are a real service. They really are. They are a service, I think, to humanity. And if I can be that broad – it is for anybody who takes the time to view them, they get smarter and they learn something. This is – context is so important right now. About context, it is like we are in a cage being shocked and we don’t know where the shocks are coming from. That is very maddening. Get the context. Watch the ****** Secrets of Money. We have been talking to Mike Maloney. Mike, such a pleasure as always.

*Mike Maloney:* Thanks a lot for having me, Chris. It was great


*!!! BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!*


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Sep 2016)

Cabrones...existe el *spoiler*.

Mira que sois vagos...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Sep 2016)

Eso mismo pensaba que esto se esta convirtiendo en el hilo de los tochos.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Sep 2016)

"And during this next crash, the amount that tax revenues are going to fall is going to threaten the survivability of our own government. At that point, the Federal Reserve has to print and print and print to try to get – if the tax revenues follow the stock market, which they do now since the year 2000, in order for the government to survive the Fed has to come to the rescue."
*Y durante este próximo crash, la magnitud de la caida en la recaudación de impuestos va a amenazar la supervivencia de nuestro propio gobierno. En ese momento, la reserva federal tiene que imprimir e imprimir e imprimir para intentar conseguir- si la recaudación de impuestos sigue a los mercados, lo cual viene ocurriendo desde el año 2000- que el gobierno sobreviva, la fed tiene que venir al rescate.*

"When it breaks we would agree it is going to be fast, furious, a little bit ugly. A little nasty brutish and short. We get to this part which is well how do people protect themselves. You and I agree that gold is a way to do that. It is really a hedge against monetary madness and systemic risk."

*Cuando estalle, estaríamos de acuerdo en que va a ser rápido, violento, y un poquito feo. Un poquito desagradable, brutal y breve. Hemos llegado a ese momento en el que la gente debe protegerse por si misma. Tu y yo estamos de acuerdo en que el oro es una forma de conseguir eso. Es realmente un remedio contra la locura monetaria y el riesgo sistemico.*

"Well, you know, they had to create about I can’t remember 3, 400% more base currency than existed before the crisis of 2008 to get us out of that crisis. Well, now we have base currency, instead of .8 trillion, we got around 4 trillion. So you know, you quadruple that and now we have 16 trillion of base currency, and that is about equal you know, you are talking about printing as much currency for base currency that currently exists in M2. We are up to about 18 trillion dollars worth of debt, and 18 trillion dollar currency supply – something like that. I haven’t checked in the past few weeks."

Bien, sabes, tuvieron que aumentar, si puedo recordar, alrededor del 3400%, la masa monetaria, sobre la que había antes de la crisis de 2008 para sacarnos de aquella crisis.
*Bien, ahora tenemos una masa de 8 billones, en lugar de la que teníamos de 4 billones. Ahora multiplicalo por 4 y tienes 16 billones de masa monetaria, y así estaría equilibrado, estariamos hablando de imprimir tanta moneda para aumentar la masa monetaria como la que supone la M2 a día de hoy.
Hemos alcanzado los 18 billones de deuda, y necesitariamos una masa monetaria de 18 billones. Algo así. No lo he comprobado en las últimas semanas.*

Bueno Maese...me temo que nuestros peores pronosticos, aquellos escenarios que en nuestros peores sueños aparecían...van tomando forma, y pese que a muchos que nos puedan leer, les cueste creer...esto es para nuestro disgusto.

Sinceramente, nada me hubiese complacido mas que equivocarme y así poder proporcionarle un mejor escenario a mi descendencia.

Pero parece que esto va a acabar tan mal tan mal...que va a obligarnos a utilizar todo nuestro ingenio, toda nuestra voluntad...toda nuestra fortaleza de espíritu...si queremos sobrevivir.

PORQUE de eso estábamos hablando...o nos organizamos las habichuelas, y dejamos perfeccionado al máximo un plan B.

O perecemos.

Dios y Señor Nuestro...danos fuerzas morales y materiales para afrontar lo que ha de venir. Si hemos de reunirnos contigo que así sea. Pero protégenos en el trance...y no permitas que los malvados que nos trajeron hasta aquí...se regocijen con nuestro sufrimiento.

Protege a tu pueblo Señor.

Dios nos bendiga a los hombres de buena voluntad.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> Cabrones...existe el *spoiler*.
> 
> Mira que sois vagos...



Ya están puestos los spoilers ::::::


----------



## bubbler (26 Sep 2016)

Malditas zorras occidentales, yo soy más loreal que vosotras, seréis mis zorras para que os follen mis machos.

Carita de Peng Liyuan... (esto sólo lo entenderán las mujeres).


----------



## Raider (27 Sep 2016)

Sir Torpedo 

Tranquilo que llego como el 7º de caballería con goglee traslator ese:



Spoiler



Chris Martenson: Bienvenido a este podcast pico de la prosperidad. Soy su anfitrión, Chris Martenson y es 13 de septiembre de 2016. El mundo financiero es literalmente loca en este momento, y me refiero a la definición tradicional de locura es hacer la misma cosa una y otra vez, pero esperando resultados diferentes. Los bancos centrales invertido dinero en los mercados financieros, esperando una recuperación económica. No consiguieron que, por lo que se vierte aún más dinero, pero que no funcionó.

Después sirvió aún más dinero, y que no funcionaron, una y otra vez, locamente. Pero lo hicieron obtener una burbuja de bonos monstruo por sus problemas, así como una sobrevaloración de renta variable que creo que están en una burbuja, y una burbuja inmobiliaria renovado en muchos mercados clave a nivel mundial. Este es el momento más peligroso ser un inversor en toda la historia. Esa es mi opinión.

Por lo tanto, vamos a profundizar en esa locura, y con nosotros hoy es un experto en Wall Street, un experto financiero, y autor del libro El mercado de bonos venidero colapso. Sr. Michael Pento es el presidente y fundador de la cartera Pento Estrategias; y que la estrategia, perdón, PPS es un asesor de inversiones registrado que funciona como un fondo de gestión activa sin todos los gastos.

Su cartera modelo utiliza un modelo macroeconómico específico (para que sepa que me gusta) para determinar cuándo y cómo invertir a través de un espectro de la inflación / deflación de los cuales, que yo sepa, enorme área de interés para todos mis oyentes. Usted probablemente ha visto en él todas las principales cadenas de noticias financieras. Michael, verdadero placer tenerlo con nosotros hoy.

Michael Pento: Estoy muy emocionado de estar contigo, Chris. Lo que es una gran introducción.

Chris Martenson: Bueno, gracias, Michael. Dije la introducción. Creo que estos mercados son peligrosas, especialmente para el inversor pasivo, para darle un poco más de contexto. ¿Cuál es tu vista?

Michael Pento: Bueno, yo creo, y estoy de acuerdo con que el 100 por ciento, son el mercado más peligroso que he visto en toda mi vida, y he estado invirtiendo durante más de 25 años. Vamos a ir hacia atrás y repasar algunos números para hacerle saber exactamente cuán tenue esta burbuja es. La membrana se ha estirado tan amplia y tan apretado que está a punto de estallar, y cualquier apariencia de incluso, tal vez un poco objeto afilado, algo aún hemofílico no habría que temer, envía el mercado a toda velocidad hacia abajo.

hojas de balance de los bancos globales son el centro de los $ 6 billones de 2007 a $ 21 billones actuales, y que todavía se están ampliando al ritmo $ 200 mil millones cada uno y cada mes. Lo que pasa es que los comerciantes robo, los algoritmos, principales candidatos en Wall Street y todo el mundo se acaba de jugar con el sistema, buscando el siguiente aumento de crédito del banco central a tomar su garantía para el BCE o el Banco de Japón o de la Fed, y comprar más acciones y bonos.

Ese es el juego que estamos jugando. Incluso un indicio de que eso podría terminar algún día envía a toda la comunidad de inversores corriendo hacia la puerta; y esa puerta es muy, muy estrecho y sólo puede encajar unas pocas personas a través de él. Por lo tanto, vamos a ir a través de un par de puntos de datos que más quiero hacer hincapié en informar a su audiencia a entender lo grande que esta burbuja de bonos es, y por qué es tan importante.

Por lo tanto, el BCE está comprando - Banco Central Europeo - es la compra de bonos corporativos. Espero que todo el mundo sabe eso. Tanto es así, que ahora hay un 30 por ciento de la deuda de grado de inversión en el mercado de Europa, con un rendimiento negativo. Esta no es la deuda pública, como estúpida, ya que es para que sea posible como una nación soberana para emitir deuda y se les paga para hacerlo. Bonos, bonos de grado de inversión en Europa, ahora el comercio con un rendimiento negativo.

El Banco de Japón posee el 50 por ciento de todos los bonos del Gobierno japonés, JGB. Alrededor del 25 por ciento, y este número oscila entre los días en que el alemanes a diez año que pasa al norte o al sur de la línea plana; alrededor del 25 por ciento de las operaciones globales de deuda soberana con un rendimiento negativo. Por lo tanto, lo que ocurrió el 8 de septiembre? 8 de septiembre pasado jueves, Mario Draghi salió y dio una conferencia de prensa después de dejar las tasas sin cambios en la Unión Europea.

La audiencia estaba haciendo preguntas como, por ejemplo, lo hizo, se discute el dinero helicóptero. No, realmente no hablar de ello. ¿Discutió la ampliación del programa de alivio cuantitativo más allá de marzo de 2017? No, no discutimos la ampliación de los 80 mil millones de compras de activos más allá de marzo. Hubo un estremecimiento en la audiencia. Los reporteros estaban fuera de sí. No podían creer que Mario Draghi, a pesar de que ni siquiera se insinúan en parar QE, que no se extendió la duración o la cantidad. Que envió a los mercados de cráteres.

El Dow cayó 400 puntos. El rendimiento EE.UU. diez por año aumentó de 1,52 por ciento a 1,68 por ciento en un solo día. Ahora, el mercado tuvo un rebote de ayer. Hoy en día hay que bajar más de 200 puntos en el Dow. Por lo tanto, se puede decir, cualquier persona con cualquier objetivo, espíritu crítico, independiente, puede decir que esto es una manifestación insostenible, muy efímera en la acción que se ha producido desde el año 2009; y cuando se rompe el mercado de bonos, cuando esa burbuja estalla, se limpiará toda activo. Todo va a colapsar juntos, porque como bien dice en su introducción, todo está orientado fuera de esa llamada tasa libre de riesgo de retorno.

Si su tasa libre de riesgo de retorno se ha deformado hasta el 0 por ciento durante 96 meses, entonces todo, y me refiero a los diamantes, coches deportivos, fondos mutuos, bonos municipales, renta fija, los REIT, obligaciones con garantía prendaria, acciones, bonos, todo, incluso los productos básicos se colapsarán en tándem junto con el estallido de la burbuja de bonos.

Chris Martenson: Ahora, quiero llegar a lo que va a reventar sentiría, porque la gente necesita saber acerca de eso. Pero yo quiero llegar a algunos de esos números que acaba de mencionar. Soy un gran creyente de que cada burbuja está en busca de un alfiler. Usted ha hablado de que la membrana estirada. ¿Quién sabía que un comentario Draghi podría ser un alfiler, pero así es como locos estos mercados son. Están introduciendo fuera de toda expresión banco central único, porque todo depende de estos bancos centrales simplemente seguir haciendo más de lo que han estado haciendo.

Pero, vamos a poner un poco; sí, puedo entender cómo las medidas del BCE compra bonos en, corporativos y la gente está corriendo delante de ellos y un enlace ya puesta en circulación; Sí, pude ver cómo podían obtener rendimientos negativos por debajo. Puedo entender eso, pero hace poco vimos Sanofi, la farmacéutica francesa. También vimos la compañía de bienes de consumo fuera de Alemania, Henkel.

Michael Pento: emisión Had, correcta.

Chris Martenson: Se emitió deuda con rendimientos negativos. Publicaron negativo. ¿Qué locura es esa? No sé cómo hacer sentido de ella, por lo que estoy pidiendo.

Michael Pento: Es zona de penumbra. Obviamente, si usted compra un bono con un rendimiento negativo, tiene la garantía de ser un perdedor si la apunta a la duración. Usted está comprando bonos, por cierto. No vaya a comprar bonos de alguna nación soberana prístina. Usted está comprando la deuda corporativa. Así que cuando usted compra un bono que tiene un rendimiento negativo, básicamente lo que está diciendo es que está apostando a que la oferta de los bancos centrales no sólo será perpetuamente allí, pero tal vez incluso aumentar. Por lo tanto, se puede volcar ese vínculo a un precio apreciación director.

Eso es todo el juego, y es por eso que es tan peligroso. Estos bonos son propiedad de apalancamiento. Son propiedad de repo. Por lo tanto, todavía tiene el 90 por ciento de sus activos que le presta al banco central. Usted está recibiendo el 90 por ciento de esos activos para comprar más bonos, todos en el apalancamiento. Por lo tanto, cuando la puerta parece que se está cerrando, la gente corre hacia la salida en masa; y eso es exactamente sólo un indicio de lo que va a ocurrir el 21 de septiembre.

El 21 de septiembre, tenemos la reunión del Banco de Japón. Si el señor Kuroda en el Banco de Japón no hacen alusión a dinero helicóptero, vas a ver lo mismo suceda lo que pasó el jueves de septiembre de 8 y lo que está sucediendo incluso hoy en día el 13 de septiembre cuando se está grabando este podcast. Va a ser más de lo mismo.

También tiene la reunión de la Fed el 21 y Dios no permita que aumentan las tasas. Se puede hablar de una aniquilación completa. Sólo quiero decir esto lo más sucintamente como me sea posible. La aniquilación que podría ocurrir con el rendimiento de los bonos adición y precios de volteo y acabando con gran parte de las ganancias que se ha logrado desde 2009. Eso es sólo un adelanto de lo que va a ocurrir en el futuro. No va a llegar un momento en que estos bancos centrales megalómanos tener éxito, y que en realidad crear la tasa de inflación que están tan deseosos de mantener, que es aproximadamente el 2 por ciento.

Pero lo que es dolorosamente obvio para mí es que ningún banquero central nunca podría vincular una meta de inflación. Ellos no pueden cumplir con el 1 por ciento o 1,5 o 2 y a pesar de que no miden correctamente, la inflación no va a ir a un 2 por ciento y se detendrá. Se va a seguir yendo más alto. Por lo tanto, estos bancos centrales van a ser al unísono, va a tener que dejar de hacer lo que están haciendo con QE. Cuando esto sucede, usted va a tener la inflación, la deuda negativa rendimiento y los bancos centrales se conviertan en vendedores de su enorme pila.

Mencioné su balance $ 21 de billones de dólares. Cuando eso ocurre, esa es la verdadera crisis. Por lo tanto, lo que estamos viendo, lo que vimos el 8 de septiembre y lo que pudimos ver el 21 de septiembre, si el señor Kuroda y Sra. Yellen no viene a través de más dovishness, eso es sólo una vista previa de la verdadera crisis .

Chris Martenson: Estoy de acuerdo y no puedo esperar para hablar de su libro y lo que el colapso se sentirá como o media para la persona promedio, pero quiero sentar las bases aquí. Todo depende realmente de la Fed va a subir los tipos o no quiere que. No se puede seguir su idioma, por supuesto. Es simplemente una locura. Sí, lo quiera o no. No lo harán y son tan dependientes de comercializar. Si el mercado se menea un poco, trotan otra persona a cabo, es mi impresión de ...

Michael Pento: Chris, déjame hacerte una pregunta. Permítanme pasar las tablas. ¿Usted piensa que la Fed depende de los datos del mercado de valores o dependiente? ¿Cuál te parece que es?

Chris Martenson: ¿Puedo elegir no? Te voy a decir mi teoría favorita, Michael. Es esto. Creo que la Fed sigue. No creo que llevan. Por lo tanto, lo que realmente quiero para obtener su opinión sobre esto. Usted sabrá mucho mejor de lo que lo haría lo que esto significa. He estado un poco nervioso viendo LIBOR en silencio rastrero y arriba y arriba. Es ahora más de 0,85 por ciento. Es la forma diferente de la Fed tasa de fondos establecida y, también la tasa objetivo del Banco Central Europeo.

También lo hace la Reserva Federal tiene que seguir, aquí o, no porque quieran, sino porque el mercado ya está hecho, o puede LIBOR realmente llegar tan lejos lejos de los tipos objetivo subyacentes?

Michael Pento: LIBOR está subiendo porque hay cambios en los fondos del mercado monetario. No quiero entrar en las malezas en que en el podcast, pero el problema real es lo que estoy a punto de que se trate; el éxito de los bancos centrales. LIBOR va a pico, las tasas de interés van a pico. Los mercados forzar las tasas de pico vez que la inflación se afianza en la economía. ¿Qué es la inflación? Ciertamente, no es que la gente cada vez más un trabajo remunerado.

La inflación se produce cuando el mercado pierde la fe en un poder adquisitivo de la moneda fiduciaria. Eso es exactamente lo que los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han estado tratando de hacer en serio desde el año 2009; de hecho, desde el año 2008. Por lo tanto, cuando llegue ese éxito, entonces usted va a ver las tarifas del mercado libre como de eso, el costo en dólares de; el costo de un dólar más en Europa, los préstamos en dólares a corto plazo y que van a ver los mercados libres y las tasas de interés mucho, mucho más altas. Ese es el verdadero problema y es entonces cuando comienza el caos.

Chris Martenson: Hablemos de ese caos, ya que los rendimientos de los desperdicios de la deuda nominal en euros, mínimo histórico la semana pasada, un 3,35 por ciento, un número que ni siquiera me gusta en un tesoro EE.UU. de 10 años. Estas pérdidas, claramente hay una gran cantidad de pérdidas horneados en eso. Para la gente que escucha, vamos a explicar fuera de línea, pero Michael, por lo que se va a comer las pérdidas, creo que es la pregunta operativa. Si el banco central, si el Banco Central Europeo tiene pronto para comenzar a deshacer su posición o los otros bancos centrales relajarse, hay pérdidas masivas. ¿Quién se los come?

Michael Pento: Bueno, la capital de los bancos centrales es aún más estrecho de lo que era en Lehman Brothers, por lo que tienen casi ningún capital. Entonces, la pregunta es, si van a ser la venta de activos en esta gran pérdida y pasar por su capital, a nadie le importa si un banco central no es solvente. La respuesta es sí, en mi opinión. Algunas personas no estarán de acuerdo conmigo.

Creo que es absolutamente crítico, ya que si un banco central se queda sin activos que vender, entonces ellos no tienen manera de drenar la oferta de dinero. Si no puede acabar con la oferta monetaria, la inflación se vuelve intratable y no hay nada que los bancos centrales pueden hacer al respecto. Ese es el verdadero problema.

Si eso sucede, y la inflación comienza a ser intratable, y usted tiene que alza en los rendimientos de los bonos, lo que ocurre con todos los activos única que está planeando, apostando por la esperanza y por esta continuidad de ZIRP y NIRP siempre? Esos activos se implosionar. Y lo que ocurre con las economías vez que se produce? Véase, creo que 2008 fue sólo un adelanto de lo que va a pasar. Si permitimos que los mercados que se reparan en 2008 - en otras palabras, si permitimos precios de las viviendas caen y precios de las acciones caen, y las tasas de interés suban, y los niveles de deuda se contraiga - entonces habríamos tenido una depresión para una pocos años, a lo sumo, pero entonces sería capaz de salir de eso con un suministro estable de dinero, las tasas de interés estables, una moneda estable, bajo nivel de deuda con respecto al PIB, las altas tasas de productividad, gastos de capital masivas y una buena salud, crecimiento economía.

Pero ninguno de que se ha permitido que se produzca. Lo que tenemos ahora, como yo creo que podría haber mencionado, tenemos $ 60 billones de dólares en deuda adicional, 230 trillón en todo el mundo. 300 por ciento récord mundial, nunca antes había sucedido; 300 por ciento de la deuda global con el PIB y la deuda que está aumentando muy rápidamente y ha sido así desde 2009. Esta deuda no es la deuda que proviene de ahorros que es utilizada para ser prestado por el sector privado para crear bienes de capital y ampliar la productividad.

Esta deuda se utiliza para volver a comprar acciones, o la emisión de bonos basura. Por lo tanto, nos encontramos en una situación muy mala y, por desgracia, como he mencionado antes, es que no va a terminar muy bien.

Chris Martenson: Mucho de esto suena estructural, porque, por supuesto, las razones para ir 60 trillones de más en la deuda y apisonando hasta nuestros niveles de deuda a nivel mundial para estos números astronómicos que acaba de poner en que era bueno, nos pondremos en contacto con un rápido crecimiento . Tenemos una década o más de experiencia que dice que ahora estamos en un entorno de crecimiento estructuralmente baja. Que está fuera de comportamiento en su totalidad con esta idea de la rápida expansión de las cargas de la deuda, porque los que tienen sentido en un entorno de rápido crecimiento.

¿Cree que hay, que estamos en un entorno de bajo crecimiento estructural, al igual que lo que Jeremy ...?

Michael Pento: Japón.

Chris Martenson: No, sólo quedó en blanco en el nombre - Jeremy Grantham. Así que estamos en un entorno de crecimiento estructuralmente bajo como Jeremy Grantham ha postulado. Eso es sólo aquí para quedarse. Si es así, lo que los bancos centrales están haciendo es aún más loco.

Michael Pento: Es más loco.

Chris Martenson: Porque no hay manera de darle servicio.

Michael Pento: Bueno, la única forma en que puede dar servicio a la deuda pendiente es mantener las tasas de interés cerca de 0 por ciento. El problema es que una vez que lo que por un período prolongado de tiempo, con el tiempo el mercado se va a tomar esas tasas más altas. Por lo tanto, usted va a tener más remedio que subir las tasas de interés, y es entonces cuando viene el colapso real.

Por ejemplo, si tuviéramos que pagar una tasa de interés normal - que volver a 1969, la tasa de interés promedio de los 10 años es de alrededor del 7 por ciento. Pues bien, ¿dónde está hoy en día, un 1,7 por ciento? Si tuviéramos que pagar alrededor de 7 por ciento de nuestra deuda, que sería pagar un billón de dólares al año sólo en intereses; sobre la deuda pendiente.

Por lo tanto, no es posible que nos podemos permitir que las tasas de interés para normalizar. Tendríamos una implosión de la deuda. Por lo tanto, los bancos centrales están atrapados. Ellos van a perder su credibilidad en el 21 Chris, porque hay unos cuatro o cinco miembros de la Fed, los miembros votantes en el FOMC, que han estado por ahí que nos dicen - incluso Janet Yellen hizo alusión a que en Jackson Hole - la economía está cerca de alcanzar nuestros objetivos y estaremos listos para continuar subiendo las tasas de interés muy breve.

Son constancia de decir eso. Si no lo hacen que el día 21, que van a ser el FOMC que gritó lobo. Van a perder toda su credibilidad. Sin embargo, si no se aumentan las tasas de interés, lo siento, si lo hacen subir los tipos de interés, que van a perder su credibilidad, porque han nos han estado diciendo todo este tiempo que son datos dependientes. Bueno, si son dependientes de los datos, vamos a ver los datos.

PIB es del 1,2 por ciento año tras año. Eso es la mitad de la tasa tendencial de crecimiento que hemos visto desde 2010. S & P 500 han bajado los ingresos seis trimestres consecutivos. Los ingresos fiscales se ha reducido respecto al año anterior. La productividad es baja tres trimestres consecutivos. Mira el ISM de agosto de fabricación 49.4. El sector servicios, el 51,4, que cayó desde 55,5.

Por lo tanto, los datos que están mirando? Si son realmente depende de los datos, no deben moverse en absoluto. Si me pongo en la mente de estos pensadores grupo keynesianas, pero si lo hacen subir las tasas, si no aumentan las tasas, ¿qué son amenazador? Por lo tanto, creo que pierden credibilidad de cualquier manera.

Chris Martenson: Se perdió toda credibilidad conmigo de vuelta con Greenspan, pero yo soy un verdadero escéptico acerca de todo esto la ingeniería monetaria que un grupo de personas sentadas alrededor de una mesa de caoba con un carrito de los postres cerca puede macro ingeniero de algo así como la economía. Por lo tanto, estoy más a manos de tipo de hombre, para empezar. Aquí estamos, creo ...

Michael Pento: Cuenta conmigo a bordo de eso, también, Chris. La Fed debería vender, deben sus activos. Ellos deben drenar su balance, que es aproximadamente 4,7 billones de dólares. Ellos deben drenar que el balance de un billón de dólares al año hasta que estén de vuelta a donde estaban antes de la crisis y luego sólo tiene que ir a casa, cerrar la tienda. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Chris Martenson: Absolutamente, y mi modelo es que hubiera sido doloroso para caerse de la escalera de mano en 2008, pero ahora estamos 12 peldaños más altos en una escalera de extensión. Lo que creo que va a ser un poco doloroso, por lo que nos caminar a través de eso, su libro es The Coming colapso del mercado de bonos. El colapso es una palabra fuerte. Me pregunto, ¿lo pellizco que un poco por efecto de un colapso o es posible y si es así, ¿qué se siente? ¿Lo que pasa?

Michael Pento: Cero hipérbole, ahora me escribió este libro en 2012. Fue entonces cuando la Fed estaba a medio camino a través de su programa de alivio cuantitativo y realmente no tenía el Banco de Japón y el BCE incluso entran en juego todavía. Por lo tanto, ni siquiera imaginado o soñado en 2012 que tendría el 25 por ciento de la negociación de la deuda soberana mundo con un rendimiento negativo. Yo ni siquiera imaginar que el pensamiento, o que tendría la deuda corporativa rendimiento negativo.

Así que, cuando estalla la burbuja de bonos, y me trató este asunto anteriormente en esta entrevista, todos los activos en el mundo está vinculado fuera que la tasa libre de riesgo de retorno. Así que, cuando estalla la burbuja de la deuda, todo estalla. Usted ha mencionado, usted dijo que el mercado de valores podría estar sobrevaluado. El precio de proporción de ventas es prácticamente en su punto más alto. casquillo de mercado total y el PIB a un nivel más alto, prácticamente todo el rato alto. La mediana de los ratios PER, en su punto más alto.

Si nos fijamos en lo que está pasando, es sobre todo la relación PE tan alta como lo es; en realidad debería ser mucho mayor, ya que lo que están haciendo las empresas. Están pidiendo prestado el dinero para volver a comprar sus acciones, reduce el número de acciones y que disminuye el cociente del PE; eleva las ganancias por acción. Por lo tanto, creo que precios de las acciones colapso. Creo que los mercados mundiales de títulos colapso. Creo que los precios de las materias primas colapso, con la excepción de los metales preciosos.

Creo que todos los demás activos, también; Estoy hablando de bienes raíces. Si nos fijamos en las tasas de capitalización en el sector inmobiliario comercial, que están prácticamente en mínimos históricos. Por lo tanto, este es un fenómeno generalizado y su mundial. Sólo para pensar de nuevo en 2008, en 2008, sí, los Estados Unidos y partes del mundo tuvieron una burbuja inmobiliaria. Eso es un problema. Esto resultó ser un gran problema.

Pero ahora tenemos caché de todo el mundo de la deuda soberana en una burbuja; y cuando eso se rompe, que va a ser exponencialmente peor que la burbuja de la vivienda, sobre todo porque no hay nada para los banqueros centrales que hacer. Qué recuerda de nuevo en 2008, lo que ocurrió? Tomamos las tasas de interés, la Fed, Bernanke comenzó un 5,25 por ciento hasta llegar a cero.

¿Qué vamos a hacer ahora? La tasa de fondos de la Fed es más o menos en 50 puntos básicos, la tasa efectiva de fondos de la Fed. Por lo tanto, no hay lugar a la izquierda y que ya explotó el balance de la Reserva Federal por $ 3.5 billones de dólares, 3,7 para ser exactos. Así que, ¿qué más hay para que la Reserva Federal o los bancos centrales para hacer? Va a ser muy devastador.

Chris Martenson: Quiero probar que en esto, porque he visto globos de ensayo. Sé que estás familiarizado con ellos. Me gustaría obtener sus puntos de vista. dinero helicóptero, obviamente, una cosa que puede hacer, pero primero hay que llegar a todo el mundo en una valla de anillo y cerrar la puerta. No se puede dejar que las personas tengan acceso a dinero en efectivo. Eso no funciona.

Por lo tanto, la guerra contra el dinero sale y lo que tienes, por supuesto, Larry Summers y Rogoff y Andrew Haldane del Banco de Inglaterra, etcétera ,; este coro de gente diciendo oh, no dinero en efectivo. Es mala materia. Los delincuentes lo usan. Pero en cambio, lo que realmente necesitan es, ellos me necesitan y se encuentran atrapados en nuestras cuentas bancarias para que puedan empujar dinero y obligarnos a entrar en las tasas de interés negativas. Creo que eso es obviamente lo que están pensando. ¿Usted piensa que puede hacerlo?

Michael Pento: He escrito sobre esto. Es imposible realmente le cobrará una tasa de interés en su depósito a menos que prohíben la moneda física. Usted ve algunos hablan de esto en Europa, sobre bajar el billete de 500 euros. Por alguna razón, ahora $ 100 cuentas son el refugio seguro para los traficantes de drogas, por lo que estamos hablando acerca de cómo deshacerse de ellos. Esa es la primera salva en lo que yo siento que sí, con el tiempo vamos a ir a la moneda completamente digital.

Por lo tanto, no tienen ninguna posibilidad. Usted puede gastar su dinero o dejarlo en el banco. No tienes elección. No se puede llevar a cabo de la orilla. Puede pasar, o se puede dejar en el banco. No se puede tomar y acumularlo. Es por eso que creo que la dependencia de los metales preciosos y el acaparamiento de oro va a ser absolutamente crucial.

Chris Martenson: Por lo tanto, los metales preciosos, gran creyente en eso; y mis oyentes, también. Más de una póliza de seguro. Mi número es el número que desea ver nunca van a cero.

eso es una buena cantidad para tener. La última pregunta, porque nos estamos quedando sin tiempo aquí para usted, es: ¿Vamos a tener la segunda mitad de la recuperación esperada, o será la recuperación cada vez ilusoria tercer tiempo? Cuál vamos a conseguir?

Michael Pento: No sé que tiene menos credibilidad, la Fed o los pregoneros del carnaval de Wall Street que entran en la televisión con regularidad y le dicen que la segunda mitad va a ser mejor que la primera mitad. No, no veo ninguna razón por la cual la segunda mitad va a ser diferente en 2016 de lo que era en 2010, '11, '12, '13, '14 y '15. La única apariencia de recuperación que hemos tenido ha venido de una reducción de los costos de endeudamiento constante, perpetuamente bajos, por lo que ha quedado sin espacio, y perpetuamente inflar las burbujas de activos.

Que se ejecuta fuera de la habitación. Así que sin duda no creo que, a pesar de que tenemos esas condiciones donde la gente podría refinanciar sus hipotecas a tasas de interés más bajas y más bajas, que han estado haciendo eso realmente desde 1981, y los precios de los activos que aumentan continuamente; el aumento de acciones, bonos y bienes raíces. Eso es casi final, y está prácticamente terminando en todo el mundo. Incluso en ese paso, hemos estado corriendo a un ritmo de crecimiento del PIB del 2 por ciento desde 2010. Ahora, estamos en un 1 por ciento; y ahora que esas condiciones están terminando, yo realmente no creo que vamos a tener una segunda mitad de recuperación. Creo que vamos a estar en una recesión.

Chris Martenson: Está bien. Bien, muchas gracias por eso. Esta ha sido una fantástica entrevista. Lo siento que no tenemos más tiempo. Decirle a la gente cómo pueden seguir más de cerca.

Michael Pento: Por lo tanto, el sitio web es pentoport.com y mi correo electrónico es mpento@pentoport.com y el número aquí en la oficina es 732-772-9500. Publico un podcast semanal. Hay que ir a la página web y solicitar una suscripción de prueba para eso. Se trata de $ 49.99 al año y grandes ideas, grandes de datos encontrará en ningún otro lugar. También me encargo de dinero. Parte de lo que hago aquí es administro el dinero, como usted ha mencionado, la cartera dinámica de deflación inflación.

Si vas a tener los bancos centrales que van a un helicóptero de dinero, lo cual es muy posible, que vas a tener que cambiar su espectro de inversión para adaptarse a ese modelo. Pero si los bancos centrales van a terminar QE, y si la Fed va a subir los tipos de interés, que es mejor tener una estrategia de inversión totalmente diferente. Entonces, eso es lo que hago. Es dinámico; que no se detiene; en realidad no como la depreciación director aquí en Pento puerto. Lo estamos haciendo muy bien este año, y espero tener algunos de sus oyentes llegar a mí para que yo pueda ayudarles.

Chris Martenson: Bueno, fantástico. Estoy seguro de que algunos lo harán. Michael, muchas gracias por su tiempo. Vamos a hacer esto otra vez.

Michael Pento: Oh, sería un placer Chris


[/QUOTE]


Muchas gracias *Sir Torpedo* , ya lo pude leer.

Tengo que aprender a manejar ese traductor del Google. ienso:

Y gracias a todos los que aportáis información tan valiosa, que malos tiempos vamos a vivir.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Sep 2016)

Más buenas noticias, mi queridos agoreros y defensores del colapso inminente y toda esa murga...

*"La economía española es mucho más robusta que la de Alemania, Francia e Italia", según Natixis*







27/09/2016

"La economía española es mucho más robusta que la de Alemania, Francia e Italia", asegura la entidad francesa en un reciente informe que repasa las fortalezas de España (cuarta economía del euro) frente a las tres primeras potencias de la divisa.

"Los mercados financieros no reconocen ninguna superioridad de la economía española en comparación con los otros tres grandes de la eurozona", comienza el análisis, destacando que la ven incluso en "peor situación". ¿Los motivos por los que esto sucede? "Quizá por falta de costumbre" dada la severa crisis que ha atravesado España, "tal vez por los problemas políticos" ante la falta de Gobierno, o "quizá porque pese a que hay una mejora, el paro o la morosidad de la banca aún están en altos niveles", elucubra.

Frente a esta situación, desde Natixis se fijan en cinco puntos que le llevan a destacar la "considerable robustez" de España: la recuperación de competitividad en costes ligada a la moderación salarial, las tendencias del mercado laboral, la rentabilidad y "creciente sofistificación" de las empresas españolas, la progresiva vuelta a la solvencia fiscal y la resistencia de la economía al encarar el incremento de los precios del petróleo.

Los motivos, al detalle

Para el banco de inversión, ese quinteto de explicaciones comienza por la moderación de los costes laborales unitarios, que ha ayudado a la economía española a ganar competitividad. Se trata de una recuperación que "ha dado lugar a un marcado repunte de la inversión empresarial, a una mejora en los resultados de exportación y a una reactivación del empleo industrial".

Al tiempo, esa misma caída de los costes laborales es la que ha ayudado elevar la rentabilidad de las empresas, dándoles capacidad de inversión. Y todo ello en un marco en el que el mercado laboral de España se ha convertido en bastante flexible, "lo que ha contribuido a un crecimiento en el empleo muy rápido". Un cóctel de factores que, a su vez, ha contribuido a elevar el crecimiento, reduciendo así el desequilibrio fiscal, aunque sea a un ritmo menor de lo esperado.

Así las cosas, concluye Natixis, "la calidad" de la economía española comparada con el resto de grandes países europeos será algo "que progresivamente será tenido en cuenta".


----------



## Hugrakkir (27 Sep 2016)

Natixis es un banco corporativo y de inversión que proporciona datos financieros y de propaganda. Toda una autoridad en información parcial, segada e interesada. Paguen y verán que informes más positivos doy.


----------



## bubbler (28 Sep 2016)

bubbler dijo:


> Este comentario lo escribí el 23-nov-2015, y tristemente en 2016 hubo atentado en Bruselas... Lo que no recuerdo fue porque puse que lo de Bruselas olia mal y veo el circo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otro más



explorador dijo:


> ‏@L0gg0l
> SEVERAL INJURED IN SUSPECTED CHEMICAL ATTACK IN TOKYO METRO -- WITNESSES (via @chackn)
> 
> RT en Español ‏@ActualidadRT 9 minHace 9 minutos
> #URGENTE Se reporta un presunto ataque químico en Tokio PRIMERAS IMÃGENES: Se reporta un posible ataque quÃ*mico en una estaciÃ³n de trenes en Tokio - RT



Aunque el hilo quede guarrete, es indispensable que los que vayan a adoptar medidas, tengan una base de justificación histórica


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Sep 2016)

Sera en Octubre...de 2017...:X


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Sep 2016)

Eso sin duda...pero un octubre muyyyyy largoooooo...misero...doloroso...famelico...

Y esta a punto de empezar.

Por cierto, todos ustedes se cambiaran el nick....o simplemente dejarán el foro...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Sep 2016)

******* dijo:


> Eso sin duda...pero un octubre muyyyyy largoooooo...misero...doloroso...famelico...
> 
> Y esta a punto de empezar.
> 
> Por cierto, todos ustedes se cambiaran el nick....o simplemente dejarán el foro...



No, no lo harán, son unos cabezotas, pero déjelos, les tengo cariño.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2016)

Muy recomendable

[youtube]855Am6ovK7s[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2016)

No había tenido tiempo para ver la reacción de G. Beck.

[youtube]bJYVPCeYb24[/youtube]

Esperable por otra parte


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2016)

Buenas , tras un tiempo fuera , de nuevo por la cueva . Para ver como los tempos , nada mas llegar me encuentro la dimisión de Ken Sanchez tras un apuntalamiento de la parte conservadora del R-78, que se habla abiertamente en los medios sobre la situación del DB, una prorroga presupuestaria que nos va a dar para nuevo sainete, el debate de los yankis que según la prensa patria ha ganado Hillary....algo mas reseñable que me pierda así a grosso modo??


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> Buenas , tras un tiempo fuera , de nuevo por la cueva . Para ver como los tempos , nada mas llegar me encuentro la dimisión de Ken Sanchez tras un apuntalamiento de la parte conservadora del R-78, que se habla abiertamente en los medios sobre la situación del DB, una prorroga presupuestaria que nos va a dar para nuevo sainete, el debate de los yankis que según la prensa patria ha ganado Hillary....algo mas reseñable que me pierda así a grosso modo??



La paliza de Hillary a Trump no es nada desdeñable.

En España, la mafia del establishment ha dado el golpe de gracia. El coletas s está relamiendo ahora que toda la izquierda tendrá al frente a Podemos.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2016)

Leia un análisis sobre la situación del PSOE según el cual Sanchez se la jugaba al apoyo que podía recibir de las bases . Pero está claro , o eso parece , que la vieja guardia que consensuó la transición en su día no estaba dispuesta a virar hacia la izquierda.
A ver las consecuencias de esta historia pero el hecho de optar por una vía conservadora puede traerle muchas y dolorosas . Personalmente no me apena sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> Leia un análisis sobre la situación del PSOE según el cual Sanchez se la jugaba al apoyo que podía recibir de las bases . Pero está claro , o eso parece , que la vieja guardia que consensuó la transición en su día no estaba dispuesta a virar hacia la izquierda.
> A ver las consecuencias de esta historia pero el hecho de optar por una vía conservadora puede traerle muchas y dolorosas . Personalmente no me apena sino todo lo contrario.



Rajoy va a ejecutar el plan de la oligarquía europea.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2016)

La inoperancia de Bruselas pese a nuestra quebrada contabilidad esta claro que es por algo.


----------



## Peneliano (3 Oct 2016)

---------- Post added 03-oct-2016 at 14:00 ----------


----------



## El Promotor (3 Oct 2016)

Venga, que no cese el ridículo que hacen en este hilo los falsos profetas del hundimiento...

*La industria española recupera ritmo en septiembre*

03/10/2016
 
En concreto, *el índice PMI manufacturero se ha situado en septiembre en los 52,3 puntos, frente a los 51 puntos que registró en agosto*, según ha hecho hoy público Markit, que elabora este estudio a partir de 400 encuestas a compañías del sector.

*Este indicador acumula 34 meses seguidos con crecimiento. En septiembre, en concreto, han sido relevantes los nuevos pedidos y el empleo, que han intensificado su aumento respecto a agosto.* Pese a ello, las firmas del sector ha reducido sus stocks, lo que sugiere que a los empresarios "les gustaría ver un crecimiento más sostenido de los nuevos pedidos antes de mostrarse más seguros respecto a las perspectivas a corto plazo", indican en Markit.

Los costes ha alcanzado su nivel máximo en catorce meses debido al aumento del precio del acero y de los productos alimentarios. Pero las presiones competitivas y la demanda frágil han llevado a los fabricantesa reducir levemente sus precios cobrados, poniendo fin a una secuencia de dos meses de inflación.

Andrew Harker, economista senior de IHS Markit y autor del informe, destaca que *"la incipiente recuperación de los nuevos pedidos en el sector manufacturero español continuó en septiembre, inyectando vida al sector, por lo que se espera que marque el fin del reciente deterioro leve".*

Acelerón en la zona euro

*En la zona euro, el índice de septiembre se ha situado en los 52,6 puntos, frente a los 51,7 puntos de agosto. La lectura media del tercer trimestre ha sido de 52,1 puntos.*

El crecimiento de la producción industrial de la zona euro se ha acelerad, ya que los nuevos pedidos recibidos han aumentado al ritmo más rápido en tres meses. "La mejora del flujo de los nuevos pedidos refleja una mayor demanda de los clientes nacionales e internacionales", asegura Markti.

Para Chris Williamson, de IHS Markit, el índice PMI muestra que la producción está aumentando a un ritmo anual constante del 2% en el tercer trimestre, y el impulso aumentó en septiembre. Destaca la meioría de la demanda, tanto dentro de la región como de los mercados de exportación en general. "Para una región acosada por el todavía elevado nivel global de desempleo, el hecho de que la recuperación está generando más puestos de trabajo es una noticia especialmente buena. El último aumento del número de dotación de personal en las fábricas fue uno de los mejores.

:XX:


----------



## waterpartys (3 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Venga, que no cese el ridículo que hacen en este hilo los falsos profetas del hundimiento...
> 
> *La industria española recupera ritmo en septiembre*
> 
> ...



Okay señores, estamos bien jodidos. Si al promotor no le queda otra que intentar vendernos que en septiembre la producción crece respecto a agosto (que todo el mundo está de vacaciones) para justificar su triste sueldo... Vayan inventariando los latunes y haciendo los últimos arreglos en el bunker


----------



## Peneliano (5 Oct 2016)

[RLC (2016-10-05) El PP exigirá al PSOE apoyo en la legislatura y aprobación de los Presupuestos. en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(05/10 a las 12:44:43) 01:00:44 13187593 - iVoox

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 19:05 ----------

en la 1 parte R Centeno hablando sobre situación económica.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Oct 2016)

Rebato todo argumento y os pronostico el futuro.. RUINA, RUINA, Y MAS RUINA.

That is all friends.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2016)

Vamos una vez más una película icónica en el hilo

[youtube]I7QqqAe2Qrw[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Oct 2016)

Que te ha parecido el ordago de Vladimiro???

Como piensas que se va a tomar Killary tal humillacion???


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2016)

******* dijo:


> Que te ha parecido el ordago de Vladimiro???
> 
> Como piensas que se va a tomar Killary tal humillacion???



no he visto prensa


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Oct 2016)

En RT tienes el analisis de Ishchenko...

"Ultimátum de Putin": ¿Qué hay detrás de la suspensión del acuerdo sobre el plutonio con EE.UU.? - RT


----------



## Peneliano (9 Oct 2016)

Pocas veces me he topado con un trepa en grado superlativo, con habilidad y saberes políticos cercanos al astuto analfabetismo
Escogieron a Fernández porque pocos sabían que fue el cómplice de todas las estafas que se hicieron en Asturias
Arrolló en Asturias de la mano del mayor estafador del norte, el presidente del Soma-Ugt, Fernández Villa

Todavía no ha surgido, que yo sepa, un Darwin dedicado al proceso de evolución de las especies políticas. Cómo nacen, cómo se desarrollan, y cómo van muriendo de las maneras más ridículas e insólitas. La falta de un referente científico nos deja muy desarmados para el análisis. Sabemos cómo nació el PSOE, como se desarrolló, como se fue convirtiendo en paciente clínico en grado superlativo, pero estamos con los ojos avizor contemplando su muerte

Una especie se muere; los socialistas de antaño ya no son lo que eran -si alguien sabe muy bien lo que eran, cosa nada fácil- pero han entrado en su período de cuidados paliativos y el equipo médico-político es de una incompetencia que garantiza sin ninguna duda que van camino del cadalso.

No sé qué milagrero o brujo podría sacarle del pozazal donde él mismo se metió. Es el segundo partido de España en militancia, en corrupción y en incompetencia. Y como la cosa pintaba muy mal y se iban todos al carajo, sin saber muy bien por qué, escogieron para que les animara los espíritus y les conservara los patrimonios, al asturiano Fernández.




El PSOE es el segundo partido de España en militancia, en corrupción y en incompetencia

Conozco a Fernández, hemos charlado largamente, aunque fuera una sola vez, pero hay conversaciones que dejan huella. Pocas veces en mi vida me he topado con un trepa en grado superlativo, cuya habilidad y saberes políticos estaban cercanos al astuto analfabetismo. Fernández, el responsable de sacar al PSOE por los pelos y reconstruir un partido, que casi se puede decir que es una especie en proceso de liquidación, es un tipo normal, soso e ignorante -eso sí, puede recitarle las primeras páginas de El Quijote y dejar embelesada a esa clase periodística que la última vez que leyó algo fue un best seller en un verano con una suegra inaguantable-.

¿Ninguno de los cerebros tertulianos se ha preguntado por qué lo pusieron? Pues porque no era nada y de Asturias nadie tenía ni idea. Llevo años explicando sobre Asturias que, después de Valencia, que es insuperable como zoco de la corrupción del PP, no hay otro lugar en España donde la corrupción, en este caso del PSOE, haya permitido tales desafueros. Dominado por el tráfico de droga, que proporcionalmente supera a cualquier otro lugar de España, Galicia incluída. Yo he visto salir un Maserati de una cuadra de vacas; ni en Sicilia se hubieran atrevido a tanto.




Se le conocía en Mieres, su lugar de nacimiento como “jamándulo”, que es el tipo que se dedica a gozar de las alegrías de una alimentación abundante, una vida tranquila y unas mozas en cacería

Escogieron a Fernández porque no le conocía nadie, fuera de la cúpula, y pocos sabían que fue el cómplice necesario de todas las estafas que se hicieron en Asturias: el musel de Gijón, los fondos mineros, la corrupción urbanística de la zona oriental de Asturias, donde el bueno de Nacho Quintana, colaborador estrecho de Felipe González, fue atrayendo a la flor y la nata rancia del socialismo de la estafa social: Rubalcaba, Lissavetzky, y visitantes ocasionales fascinados por Llanes. A la alcaldesa han tenido que aforarla para que no entre en prisión por el sindicato de las prisas. Hasta tenían un mexicano de procedencia autóctona, amante del arte y de las finanzas, Pérez Simón, que sirvió a la causa del socialismo astur. Formado en la escuela del gran Slim.

Fernández entró en el PSOE asturiano cuando arrasaron en las urnas, allá por el 87. Ingeniero técnico de minas -“périto”, como dicen en los pueblos asturianos-. Se le conocía en Mieres, su lugar de nacimiento como “jamándulo”, que es el tipo que se dedica a gozar de las alegrías de una alimentación abundante, una vida tranquila y unas mozas en cacería. Arrolló de la mano del mayor estafador del norte, el presidente del Soma-Ugt, Fernández Villa, ese genio que acumuló un millón y medio de euros en Suiza y que además logró que un galeno -los de ahora son médicos, pero este pertenece a la raza antigua de galenos- le diagnosticara un alzheimer tan absoluto, que perdió la memoria pero no el patrimonio.

Como no tenemos un Darwin que nos explique el final de un partido político cada vez más parecido a Bizancio, y los historiadores de aquella decadencia serían incapaces de describir como Fernández, el “Jamándulo” de Mieres (Asturias), va a lograr frenar la caída en picado, no nos queda otro remedio que asumir los tiempos humillantes que nos está tocando vivir.


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2016)

Octubre y Jim Rickards clamando por el apocalipsis financiero.

Todo va según lo previsto.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Oct 2016)

eljusticiero;17679875
[IMG dijo:


> http://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u363/Futilitist/Etp%20UPDATE%202_zpsblwk3nzl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Parece que ahora se está formando un nuevo triángulo que indica una rotura bajista en el mes de Octubre, donde el petróleo podría volver a desplomarse y causar un desplome en los mercados.*
> 
> ...




Actualizo el hilo para constatar que el triángulo se rompió ... pero por arriba. Es algo que le hice saber en su día al autor del triángulo, que considerase esta posibilidad. El precio del petróleo sigue por debajo de la curva de affordability generada en el modelo ETP de Bedford Hill.

-------------

Aprovecho para compartir una nueva reflexión del mismo:

_"Todavía debe completarse la fase de canibalización del proceso. La primera parte consistirá en eliminar las reservas (petrolíferas) existentes que están siendo explotadas. La industria habla mucho sobre las reservas, pero muy pocas son campos que ya están preparados para su bombeo y producción. El resto caerá de nuevo en la categoría de "recursos". La segunda parte será la transferencia de energía desde otras fuentes: Carbón, Gas Natural, Energía nuclear, hidro-eléctrica... para apoyar la producción del petróleo.

Esta parte quebrará financieramente a la sociedad moderna, si no ha quebrado por entonces, debido al colapso del sistema económica. La segunda parte será donde todo lo que pueda ser convertido en un consumible, será convertido. Será cuando la sociedad, literalmente, empezará a quemar su propia casa para permanecer cálido durante el invierno.

La primera parte se completará posiblemente en 6-7 años. Va a ser un periodo de una incertidumbre económica extrema, y mucha volatilidad. La duración de la segunda parte es completamente desconocida. No tenemos forma de determinar como de eficiente puede tener lugar este proceso. La primera parte de estas conversiones, será de naturaleza financiera: Acciones, bonos, fondos de pensiones, ahorros... cualquier cosa para pagar por el proceso de producción del petróleo. La segunda parte de la segunda fase será directamente la conversión de activos físicos en fondos para alimentar a la industria. Esto no será hecho de manera muy eficiente, posiblemente. Convertir un I-phone en una cantidad equivalente de petróleo no va a producir posiblemente muy buenos resultados.

Ninguno de estos (procesos) es probable que tengan fronteras diferenciadas. Fluirán de una a la otra, a través de un millón de agujeros y procesos. Ocurrirán en diferentes lugares, a diferentes velocidades. Elegid bien vuestra localización. Unas pocas y selectas regiones podrían sobrevivir, y actuar como los núcleos de la próxima civilización. Luego, puede que tampoco ocurra. Si en el futuro será escrita la historia, este periodo será conocido como el tiempo que se perdió en la niebla del tiempo._"

The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 25 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (9 Oct 2016)

Ya está tardando la debacle. Precisamente hace falta que se vaya todo a tomar por el culo para que la gente reaccione y se haga un RESET alsistema.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2016)

[youtube]EotMHHV622g[/youtube]

Ha estado muy bien.

Que pena que el puto establishment vaya a ganar otra vez tras hacer la campaña más sucia que se recuerda.

Al menos Trump ha dejado el momento de la campaña: Because you'd be in jail. A la puta cara del establishment en medio de prime time ::::::

En definitiva, no se deben esperar soluciones que nos vengan de fuera de nuestro ámbito individual.

Cada cual debe ser muy consciente de sus capacidades, de sus habilidades y actuar en consecuencia.

Estamos solos contra la máquina asesina. No tendremos ayuda de nadie, pero nuestro peor enemigo seguimos siendo nosotros mismos.


----------



## bubbler (10 Oct 2016)

bertok dijo:


> [youtube]EotMHHV622g[/youtube]
> 
> Ha estado muy bien.
> 
> ...









_*Ha estado muy bien.*_ -> Subjetivo.

_Que pena que el puto establishment vaya a ganar otra vez tras hacer la campaña más sucia que se recuerda._ -> No puedes ver el futuro.

_En definitiva, *no se deben esperar soluciones que nos vengan de fuera de nuestro ámbito individual*._ -> Depende del espacio temporal, para soluciones a corto plazo, sí es acertado, para soluciones a medio o largo plazo entonces las soluciones individuales se transforman en soluciones sociales.

_*Estamos solos contra la máquina asesina.*_ -> Nos hacen creer en eso (sistema fiduciario).

*No tendremos ayuda de nadie.* -> Hablas en colectivo "nosotros" (Yevgueni Zamiatin) cuando contextualizabas individualmente, y no puedes saber el futuro tanto individual del colectivo como del colectivo.

*nuestro peor enemigo seguimos siendo nosotros mismos.* -> Subjetivo, cada uno tendrá su propio contexto.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2016)

bubbler dijo:


> _*Ha estado muy bien.*_ -> Subjetivo.
> 
> _Que pena que el puto establishment vaya a ganar otra vez tras hacer la campaña más sucia que se recuerda._ -> No puedes ver el futuro.
> 
> ...



Pinta muy mal para la mayoría.

Intuyo, no tengo la certeza. Por si te da por matizar ::


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2016)

Interesante. El panel es lo más establishment posible

[youtube]f5b3Ejp_cxo[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2016)

Paaaaaaayo, que no suben los tipos de interés.

[youtube]5ZxpoUsRdJk[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (12 Oct 2016)

¿Cómo va el tema, mi querido asustaviejas? 

¿Habemus apocalipsis o lo de siempre, nada de nada?

PD. Y salude, si es tan amable, a su fiel B-raxton de mi parte.


----------



## Peneliano (13 Oct 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (15 Oct 2016)

Hoy vengo a darle una alegría, mi querido asustaviejas, y a animar este mortecino y deprimente hilo.

El Pentágono, nada más y nada menos, apuesta por un futuro apocalíptico en las grandes ciudades...

*El vídeo con el que el Pentágono augura el peor futuro de la Humanidad en 2030*

*Vídeo: el futuro apocalíptico según el Pentágono*

El segundo enlace si contiene el video.

Hala, a disfrutarlo. Y de nada.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hoy vengo a darle una alegría, mi querido asustaviejas, y a animar este mortecino y deprimente hilo.
> 
> El Pentágono, nada más y nada menos, apuesta por un futuro apocalíptico en las grandes ciudades...
> 
> ...



Te veo muy verde todavía.

Tienes un retraso muy grande y no va a ser fácil que salgas adelante.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2016 at 20:46 ----------

[youtube]bfehV8-m0js[/youtube]


----------



## Ytumas (16 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> El Pentágono, nada más y nada menos, apuesta por un futuro apocalíptico en las grandes ciudades...



Me estáis recordando la pelicula Dredd de Karl Urban, no la de Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hoy vengo a darle una alegría, mi querido asustaviejas, y a animar este mortecino y deprimente hilo.
> 
> El Pentágono, nada más y nada menos, apuesta por un futuro apocalíptico en las grandes ciudades...
> 
> ...



A ver 2030 menos 2016....14 Hoctuvrhes aguantando ???....::...llevadme pronto...:X


----------



## El Promotor (16 Oct 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver 2030 menos 2016....14 Hoctuvrhes aguantando ???....::...llevadme pronto...:X



Hay que plantearles nuevos horizontes vitales para que se entretengan.

No deja de ser un acto humanitario.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Oct 2016)

Solo un zote puede pensar que el planeta, el ecosistema, el sistema económico tal y como está configurado puede aguantar que 10.000 millones de personas vivan como se vive en occidente. 

...Un sistema que está basado en el consumo masivo de recursos , alojado en un contenedor finito, de recursos limitados, está condenado al caos...que en el lenguaje humano se traduce en la palabra GUERRA.

El sistema está quebrado POR SU BASE.

Cuanto tiempo podrán apuntalarlo...esa es la cuestión. Yo en esto como la vieja Tverberg...descenso rápido y acelerado a los infiernos.

Es la naturaleza de las cosas, a la cual evidentemente no escapa la esencia humana:

ES MUCHO MAS FÁCIL Y RÁPIDO DESTRUIR QUE CONSTRUIR.

Apúntalo en tu diccionario...ladilla chupapollas.


----------



## bubbler (17 Oct 2016)

Parece ser que los últimos wikileaks de Hillary están basados en el tema V (de la serie de los 80's).

Bueno, vale, no será tan brutal, será más sutil, pero por ahí van los tiros... En Sierra Nevada CA están que no paraaaaaan.


Forero bertok, morbosito, vaaaleeee, a la Hillary la van a acusar de TRAITOR, ahora el si será por reptiles, illuminatis, satanás o Cthulhu, o por qué o cómo o con qué objetivo, o los implicados o...

Supongo que la pena capital será... síiii la pena capital de muerte.

Al forero "El Promotor" hay que sacar provecho y detectar las leves alteraciones en su lenguaje escrito para sonsacar si se pone nervioso, y si se lee con cuidado, se determina que está realmente nervioso por lo que está aconteciendo a nivel mundial.


----------



## Peneliano (18 Oct 2016)

---------- Post added 18-oct-2016 at 08:45 ----------


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2016)

Con más razón que nunca: se va a recoger lo votado.

En el fondo es lo justo y merecido.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Oct 2016)

¿Bertok? ¿B-raxton? ¿Defensor de la alegría? ¿Eljusticiero? ¿Sir Torpedo?

El colapso es inminente y tal...

*El déficit comercial baja un 31,6% hasta agosto tras un nuevo récord exportador*


----------



## kabyla (20 Oct 2016)

En el programa de hoy D. Roberto Centeno y D. Antonio García-Trevijano analizan la situación de los candidatos en las elecciones presidenciales de EEUU tras el debate de esta madrugada.

D. Roberto Centeno habla del agotamiento de la hucha de las pensiones y del próximo impago de la extraordinaria de Navidad del año 2017.
RLC (2016-10-20) Los insultos de Trump son más inteligentes que sus razones. El MCRC se moviliza por los jubilados. en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(20/10 a las 12:54:12) 01:04:20 13398110 - iVoox


----------



## Peneliano (22 Oct 2016)

Cada dia hace mas frío ahí fuera. Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> Cada dia hace mas frío ahí fuera. Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien.



Hay que mantener todos los instintos bien activados

[youtube]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2016)

Buuuffffffff

[youtube]GXVNGJXaV_s[/youtube]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Oct 2016)

1 semana y caducara Hoctuvhre...8:


----------



## El Promotor (23 Oct 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 1 semana y caducara Hoctuvhre...



No hay problema.

Da tiempo a investir a Rajoy como presidente y a formar nuevo gobierno. 

Tal y como no se predijo hace tiempo en este hilo de agoreros y cenizos liderados por Bertok.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> No hay problema.
> 
> Da tiempo a investir a Rajoy como presidente y a formar nuevo gobierno.
> 
> Tal y como no se predijo hace tiempo en este hilo de agoreros y cenizos liderados por Bertok.



Aún queda tiempo para decretar unos buenos recortes de pensiones.


----------



## Peneliano (24 Oct 2016)




----------



## Refugiado_borrado (24 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Bertok? ¿B-raxton? ¿Defensor de la alegría? ¿Eljusticiero? ¿Sir Torpedo?
> 
> El colapso es inminente y tal...
> 
> *El déficit comercial baja un 31,6% hasta agosto tras un nuevo récord exportador*



_
El déficit comercial baja un 31,6% hasta agosto tras un nuevo récord exportador

El déficit comercial alcanzó los 10.996,3 millones de euros en los ocho primeros meses del año, lo que supone un descenso del 31,6% respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior y el segundo mejor saldo para este periodo desde 1997, sólo superado por el de 2013, según los datos publicados este jueves por el Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad.

*Las exportaciones crecieron un 1,3% entre enero y agosto* como para sacar el champán hoyga, hasta los 167.053,6 millones de euros, máximo histórico de la serie para el acumulado en este periodo. Por su parte, *las importaciones retrocedieron un 1,6%* esto es bueno? teniendo en cuenta que importamos principalmente bienes de consumo y registraron un total de 178.049,9 millones de euros.

La tasa de cobertura se situó en el 93,8% al finalizar agosto, 2,7 puntos más que en el mismo periodo de 2015 (91,1%) y la segunda mejor tasa de toda la serie.

El saldo no energético, por su parte, arrojó un déficit de 156 millones de euros, frente al saldo positivo de 2.738,2 millones registrado en el mismo periodo del año anterior, mientras que *el déficit energético experimentó una mejora del 42,4% como resultado de la “sustancial” caída de los precios de la energía*.Aquí tienes la razón de tu bajada, que esto son miles de millones de ahorro en las importaciones

Economía destaca que los resultados de las exportaciones, que crecieron un 1,3% hasta agosto, son mejores que los obtenidos por la zona euro (-0,4%) y por la Unión Europea (-1,1%), y también por las cuatro principales economías de la Unión Europea, ya que las exportaciones de Alemania subieron un 0,8%, las de Italia retrocedieron un 0,1% y las ventas de Francia y Reino Unido cayeron un 1,4% y un 4,8%, respectivamente.

Fuera de la UE, también decrecieron las exportaciones de Estados Unidos (-5,6%), Japón (-9,5%) y China (-6,3%).

En los ocho primeros meses de este año evolucionaron positivamente las exportaciones de casi todos los sectores productivos, salvo las de productos energéticos (-6%); semifacturas no químicas (-3,2%); materias primas (-9,5%), y otras mercancías (-50,1%).

Así, las ventas del sector del automóvil (17,9% del total) crecieron un 10,1% interanual; las del sector de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco (17,1% del total) aumentaron un 6,1%, y las de los bienes de equipo (20,2% del total) se incrementaron un 2,8%.
IMPORTACIONES Y DESTINOS EXPORTADORES.

En cuanto a las importaciones, Economía destaca que la consolidación de la recuperación económica explica el crecimiento de la mayoría de los sectores. Así, aumentaron un 8,9% las importaciones de bienes de equipo (21,6% del total), un 5,7% las compras del sector automóvil (14% del total); un 6,7% las de manufacturas de consumo y un 5,5% las de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco.

Las exportaciones dirigidas a la UE (66,3% del total) avanzaron un 4,5% durante los ocho primeros meses respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. En el caso de las ventas a la zona euro (51,6% del total), se produjo un incremento del 4,2%, mientras que las destinadas al resto de la Unión Europea (14,7% del total) subieron un 5,6%.

Las exportaciones a terceros destinos (33,7% del total) retrocedieron en este periodo un 4,4% interanual, con caídas de las exportaciones a todas las zonas excepto a Asia excluido Oriente Medio (+2,1%). Así, destacan los descensos de las ventas a América Latina (-12%), Oriente Medio (-5,4%), África (-1,2%), Oceanía (-24,3%) y América del Norte (-0,8%).

Por países, Economía resalta el aumento de las ventas a mercados con gran potencial, como China (+12%) Tengo fuentes de que los chinos compran el vino a precio de costo o por debajo del precio de producción para que los productores no tengan que tirarlo, Canadá (+7,6%), Chile (+3,7%) y Marruecos (+15,8%).
EL SEGUNDO MEJOR AGOSTO DESDE 1998.

Con datos referidos sólo al mes de agosto, el déficit comercial bajó un 19,9% respecto al mismo mes de 2015, hasta los 2.560,2 millones de euros, el segundo mejor saldo en este mes desde 1998, sólo superado en 2013.

Las exportaciones registraron en agosto una cifra récord de 17.646 millones de euros, un 8,9% más que en agosto de 2015, mientras que las importaciones se incrementaron un 4,2%, hasta 20.206,2 millones de euros.
1 Star2 Stars3 Stars4 Stars5 Stars (Sin valoracion)

Escrito por Europa Press el 20 de octubre de 2016 con 3 comentarios._


Un *1,3% de incremento en las exportaciones* de enero a agosto.
Un 1,6% de bajada de las importaciones durante el mismo periodo, principalmente por la bajada de los precios de los combustibles fósiles que importamos en gran cantidad. 


Paso de comentarte el resto porque es de pena, te puedes alegrar que en porcentajes mejoremos en comparación con otros países mejor situados que nosotros, pero te voy a explicar.... si en tu huerto en el que cosechas 100kilos de patatas a repartir entre 4 tienes este año 2kg más, eso es un 2%, saca el champán!!!
Si en casa de tu vecino, cosechan 200 kilos de patatas a repartir entre 6 tienen este año 5 kg menos, tiene un 5% menos, no es positivo, pero tienen de sobra para champán cuando les dé la gana.

Iba a decirte un par de calificativos, pero como sé que eres Calopez en persona, paso de jugarme el baneo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Oct 2016)

cuenta atrás....8:


----------



## John Nash (24 Oct 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> cuenta atrás....8:



Tu cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2016)

Uno que cuenta las verdades del barquero. Este hombre tiene mis respetos y admiración aunque tengamos formas diferentes de ver las cosas.

[youtube]lUPrQ_K3cEk[/youtube]

Cuiden de sus dineros


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Oct 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Uno que cuenta las verdades del barquero. Este hombre tiene mis respetos y admiración aunque tengamos formas diferentes de ver las cosas.
> 
> [youtube]lUPrQ_K3cEk[/youtube]
> 
> Cuiden de sus dineros



No puedo, macho. Es que es superior a mi. Lo siento. No puedo.

Es que es escuchar el "a todos y todas" y se me va el cursor a cerrar pestaña y a tomar por culo. Tres segundos y video fuera.

Que se metan la neolengua por los cojones.


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No puedo, macho. Es que es superior a mi. Lo siento. No puedo.
> 
> Es que es escuchar el "a todos y todas" y se me va el cursor a cerrar pestaña y a tomar por culo. Tres segundos y video fuera.
> 
> Que se metan la neolengua por los cojones.



Ignora eso, que ya cansa el neolenguaje de los webox.

El resto es tremendo, a la yugular del partido socialista.

Y qué razón tiene.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Oct 2016)

Nuevos aportes de Bedford Hill, predicciones sobre el futuro de la producción de petróleo y el estado del planeta.

_1) The long term price continues downward
2) The oil industry increasingly finds itself in financial distress
3) The world's economies enter a permanent deflationary condition
4) Shale, bitumen, extra deep water, arctic, and extra heavy are the first to be shut-in 
5) Inventories never re-balance 
6) The Middle East explodes_








Esta es una entrevista a uno de sus colaboradores, estoy ansioso de escucharlo a él directamente hablar en una entrevista. De momento, podemos confirmar que The Royal Society of Sciences del Reino Unido ( Royal Society - Wikipedia ) está examinando su modelo sobre el declive irremediable de la energía obtenida del petróleo que llega a la actividad económica, y que tendría consecuencias potencialmente desastrosas a corto plazo, y esperan darlo a conocer al público lo más pronto posible. Para esto, se ha aliado con un doctor en Ingenieria Electrónica (Dr.Louis Arnox), el que está detrás de la entrevista, y el Dr.Hall.

De momento ZeroHedge se ha hecho eco del modelo (pero ya sabemos que llega a un público muy limitado). 

SRSroccoReport Interview with Louis Arnoux (October 20, 2016) - YouTube

En el vídeo parece que se confirma que colabora con este autor para traer alguna solución a este escenario, que según sus propias palabras, servirá para que los reductos del mundo antiguo que queden en buena forma, sean capaces de organizar una transición a un modelo más sostenible.



Spoiler



_We, in collaboration with several others, are preparing a paper on the Etp Model for the Royal Society. The Society's standards are stringent, to say the least! 

As an example of the quality of the publication that the Society expects, here is one that they published in 2013 on oil:

Home | Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society of London A: Mathematical, Physical and Engineering Sciences ... 6/20130179 

Thanks, particularly to Dr. Arnoux, and Dr. Hamilton, the paper's preparation is going well. The entire Hill's Group will probably require a new set of eye balls by the time it is completed. It is daunting task! Once completed it will have to face the Society's 30 professional reviewers. If accepted it will place the Etp Model in front of the world's leading professional, and academic communities.

We would like to thank everyone to date who has taken the time, and put forth the immense amount of effort required to understand the Model, and its ramifications._

----------------

_Yes, Louis is doing a great job at getting the message out. Do most of us at the Hill's Group believe that nGeni can save the world? Not for one minute. What we do think is that its energy generation systems can provide a buffer to allow for some small parts of the present world to transition to another system. Small parts where (anyone in their right mind) would rather be than in the upcoming dysfunctional pandemonium that will soon be striking all around us. It might provide havens for the few with the ability, and determination to find them._


----------



## El Promotor (26 Oct 2016)

Un vídeo de dos minutos que cortará la respiración a los agoreros y cenizos.

Daniel Lacalle en acción...

Daniel Lacalle: Euro fuerte, desinflación y reformas - YouTube


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Oct 2016)

Semejante zote, vendido al establishment anglosionista, solo vale para jalarse trancas y poner el cazo...inutil con infulas trabaja como redactor panfletario...y pijo de salon.

Aun recuerdo el repaso en aquel magnifico blog, que le pego J.JACKS ...es meramente un econolisto inane y acomodaticio.

Pego la magnifica carta de respuesta de J.JACKS...

Carta abierta a Daniel Lacalle. Blogs de Desde Londres


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Oct 2016)

Vale pero, ¿enseñó la nomina de la Comunidad de Madrid o no?.


----------



## Hugrakkir (26 Oct 2016)

La propaganda choca con la realidad. Radiografía de una ciudad española de tamaño mediano: 40.000 habitantes. Cada vez cierran más negocios, más tiendas, no cierran las fábricas porque no las hay, los jóvenes con ingenierías a trabajar a Madrid... con sueldos de miseria, otros a Ibiza de peones de la construcción, de camareros o de...
Salidas a la vendimia como en los años sesenta del siglo pasado, la recogida de la aceituna, la fresa .. trabajos temporales y con sueldos de hambre.
Capital de provincia con un hotelito cercano a un mercado, esclavitud para sacar un dinerillo y poder comer.... Así habrá cientos de sitios en esta España. ¡ qué país ! 

El despertar no va a ser duro, va a ser peor. La vuelta de los siervoa de la gleba.


----------



## jam14 (26 Oct 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Un vídeo de dos minutos que cortará la respiración a los agoreros y cenizos.
> 
> Daniel Lacalle en acción...
> 
> ...



Cada vez es Vd. menos sutíl en su reiterada desconsideración hacia la inteligencia, que aún hoy, ennoblece este foro...


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2016)

Lo traigo de otro hilo.

Es un audio super 5 estrellas y de obligada escucha para cualquiera que tenga un poco de sentido común.

La economía que se fue - 25/10/16 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com


----------



## El Promotor (27 Oct 2016)

Buenos días, habitantes del hilo-cueva.

Empezamos la jornada con excelentes noticias...

*El paro baja en 253.900 personas y se crean 226.500 empleos*

*El paro baja del 20% por primera vez en los últimos seis años*


Que las disfruten.


----------



## Soothsayer (27 Oct 2016)

bertok, lo que dice el señor centeno de una bajada en las pensiones del 50% es un error.... eso de que una persona que gane 1500 pase a ganar 750 y otra que gane 500 pase a ganar 250 es imposible, al menos de momento.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Oct 2016)

Gonzalo Bernardos:“En 2018 veremos, en Madrid y Barcelona, precios similares a los de 2007”


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2016)

Soothsayer dijo:


> bertok, lo que dice el señor centeno de una bajada en las pensiones del 50% es un error.... eso de que una persona que gane 1500 pase a ganar 750 y otra que gane 500 pase a ganar 250 es imposible, al menos de momento.



Ese es un claro error.

La castuza sacrificaría a medio país antes que tocar a sus votantes. No hay más.


----------



## eljusticiero (28 Oct 2016)

Nuevos aportes de BW Hill

_"El declive del precio del petróleo entre 2014-2015 no estimuló la economía. Los números del comercio mundial no mejoraron. La economía todavía está mostrando serios síntomas de una espiral descendente deflacionaria. Una espiral de la cual hemos dicho, repetidamente, que no puede ser revertida.

El mundo está mostrando las consecuencias que cabría esperar por la inanición de energía disponible. Nos encontramos ahora mismo en la fase de canibalización, que puede notarse por el hecho de que los productores de petróleo no están reemplazando las reservas que extraen. Lo que el planeta está haciendo ahora mismo puede compararse con el hecho de comerse las semillas de maiz (se come las semillas de maíz, pero se queda sin poder plantarlo para el futuro - pospone la hambruna, pero no salva de la catástrofe)

Para la persona individual, esta frase de transición continuará estresando nuestro modo de vida, y la sensación general de seguridad que nuestra civilización está proyectando falsamente ahora mismo. Para evitar la trampa que ha construido, es necesario comprender las deficiencias de nuestro actual sistema. El sistema se está volviendo seriamente restringido en su acceso a recursos, hasta el punto de que algunos servicios esencial podrían ser pronto interrumpidos. Esperadlo, Preparaos, y aprender a aceptar las pérdidas que serán asociadas a ello. El final de la era del petróleo traerá desafíos que ninguno ha visto nunca en la historia reciente."_



Spoiler



The 2014 - 2015 decline in price did not stimulated the economy. World trade numbers did not improve, and neither did any other economic indicator. The economy is still showing serious symptoms of a downward deflationary spiral. One that we have repeatedly said could not, and would not be reversed. 

The world is now showing, what could be expected, from available energy starvation. We are now in the cannibalization phase which is readily notable by petroleum producers extracting, and not replacing their reserves. What the world is now doing is the equivalent of eating its seed corn. 

For the individual this transition phase will continue to place stress on life styles, and the general sense of security that our civilization is now falsely projecting. To avoid the trap that it has constructed it is necessary to understand the deficiencies of the present system. The system is becoming seriously resource constrained, and to the point that some essential services may soon be interrupted. Expect it, prepare for it, and learn to accept the loses that will be associated with it. The coming end of the oil age will bring challenges that none have ever seen in recent history. 

depletion
depletion[/I]


----------



## El Promotor (28 Oct 2016)

Llega el fin.

El colapso es inminente y brutal...

*El PIB crece un 0,7% en el tercer trimestre y recorta su tasa anual al 3,2%*

28/10/2016

La economía española creció un 0,7% en el tercer trimestre, en línea con lo esperado por el Banco de España y otros organismos y entidades, según el avance de datos de la Contabilidad Nacional Trimestral publicado este viernes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).







La tasa interanual del PIB, por su parte, se situó en el 3,2% en el tercer trimestre del año, dos décimas menos que en el trimestre anterior (3,4%).


Qué horror.


----------



## Hugrakkir (28 Oct 2016)

se incluyen prostitución y drogas. Amaño de las cuentas ...

pero que lejos están los falseadores de las stadísticas de la realidad de la calle¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::bla::bla::bla::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Peneliano (28 Oct 2016)

Viernes!!disfruten del finde y no se fien de estos rayos de sol , que cada vez hace mas frío ahí fuera , no bajen la guardia. Buen finde a la gente de bien .
CNN Breaking News ‏
FBI director tells Congress investigators discovered new emails “pertinent” to Clinton probe. FBI reviewing new emails in Clinton probe - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2016)

Me pondré Coppertone Factor 50, para disfrutar del Veroño y de Nobhirmvhre, ya que Hoctuvhre-16 es historia chachos...:


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2016)

[youtube]-QEb0iZ9uxc[/youtube]


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2016)

Dave y su guitarra sigue siendo de lo mejorcito del mundo ...................... y con sus mofletes de borracho pues el hombre va degenerando.


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Oct 2016)

Anonymous #TrumpTheEstablishment - YouTube


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Oct 2016)

Francamente...viéndolo con mi esposa, nos retrotrae al discurso que le costo la vida a JFK.

El sentido es totalmente el mismo...es curioso, lo que en su día hizo un presidente del partido demócrata...hoy lo está haciendo el candidato republicano.

Tiempos extraños los que vivimos.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2016)

Ha tenido que llegar un indepe para poner los puntos sobre las íes.

[youtube]Zg4vJQifBNI[/youtube]

Se ha quedado corto para lo que merecen


----------



## El Promotor (30 Oct 2016)

Ayer fue un gran día...

*Mariano Rajoy Brey elegido presidente.*








Enhorabuena, compatriotas. 

Vienen otros cuatro años de más y mejor NEP (crecimiento + creación de empleo + consumo + UE y Euro).


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2016)

Quítate por un día la careta y muéstrate como un tipo normal, con sensibilidad social.

Por una puta vez. Le hará bien a tu alma.

Después ya puedes continuar con tu vida de cocksucker.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (30 Oct 2016)

Sensibilidad social, dice el podemita especulador.

Llevas cuatro años haciendo el ridículo en este hilo. Cuatro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Oct 2016)

Soothsayer dijo:


> bertok, lo que dice el señor centeno de una bajada en las pensiones del 50% es un error.... eso de que una persona que gane 1500 pase a ganar 750 y otra que gane 500 pase a ganar 250 es imposible, al menos de momento.



Yo no estaría tan seguro, cuando los bancos se rompen junto a los políticos ya no es necesario mantener el paripé y pasan estas cosas con normalidad.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 09:48 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Ese es un claro error.
> 
> La castuza sacrificaría a medio país antes que tocar a sus votantes. No hay más.



Lo mismo que arriba maestro, que si el teatro se incendia ya no hay sesión.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 09:52 ----------




_iose_ dijo:


> Sensibilidad social, dice el podemita especulador.
> 
> Llevas cuatro años haciendo el ridículo en este hilo. Cuatro.



A ver, por favor, que es poner el vídeo de Rufian y aparecen CM's de los margenes de las monitores.


¿Qué hace usted aquí?.


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Oct 2016)

Vamos a traducir la propaganda PEPERRA de nuestra ladilla bajuna e hispanofoba:

*Vienen otros cuatro años de más y mejor NEP (crecimiento + creación de empleo + consumo + UE y Euro).*

CRECIMIENTO: no dudo que a las élites les vaya bien, aunque drogui tenga qe pasar a comprar deuda corporativa del churribex hispanistaní por valor de 240.000 millones de euros año...o sea, duplique las compras. Pero sin el papel del BCE, y sin el viento de cola, que por si no lo sabes desaparece a partir de enero, ESTAMOS JODIDOS. El crecimiento de la NEP es primero que todo, ARTIFICIAL...y después, la garantía segura de esclavitud para varias generaciones.

CREACIÓN DE EMPLEO: creo que aquí la ladilla analfabeta y disléxica quiere decir que ahondaremos en el colapso del mercado laboral...el empobrecimiento y la precariedad en los contratos irá en aumento, y el tener un empleo YA NO SERÁ GARANTÍA DE SUBSISTENCIA...y no lo digo yo, ahí están organismos para nada sospechosos de parcialidad como CARITAS o la OCU, o la propia OSCE que lo han afirmado sin rubor. Es vergonzante que solo Rumanía nos supere en pobreza infantil...te has ganado el infierno kalandraka, Dios se apiade de tu alma...aunque personalmente pienso que no tenéis perdón posible.
La recaudación de la SS y del resto de impuestos nos irá diciendo la verdad sobre como esta el mercado laboral...las cifras del ladrón quedan para los contables oficiales del foro, y los "community managers" que publicitan los fabulosos logros de Mariano I EL ESTAFERMO.

CONSUMO: creo que aquí si que das en hueso, ladilla mariana, el dinero que se va a recortar de los presupuestos, y ahora parece que si o si tienen que recortar, va a afectar y mucho a tu NEP de papel couche y bits. 
Si a eso le sumamos el que, con toda probabilidad pues nos gobiernan delincuentes, todo se intente solventar por la vía impositiva, los españolitos van a tener muchos menos euritos que gastar en sus bolsillos. A esto hay que sumar que en algún momento entre enero y diciembre, la crisis mundial en ciernes se materializará en un grave problema en la sostenibilidad de los bancos, y en ese instante se pondrá a prueba la capacidad del BCE...que llega muy mermado de recursos para actuar...como era de prever los instrumentos monetaristas se han mostrado inútiles...y aunque perseveren en el error solo conseguirán amplificar las nefastas consecuencias de su política monetaria inflaburbujas. En suma, MENOS DINERITO VA A LLEGAR A LAS CAPAS MÁS BAJAS...y todos comprendemos hacia donde camina un sistema capitalista, al menos formalmente lo sigue siendo, SIN CONSUMO...

UE/ EURO: Sendos referendums van a ser convocados en diversos países e la UE, al mismo tiempo los movimientos anti UE están cobrando más y más fuerza, tanto en Alemania, como en Italia, Francia y los nórdicos. Vamos a ver si la coyuntura les permite seguir vendiendo las fabulosas virtudes de la UE y de la UME...o en algún momento Italianos o Daneses...o los propios Alemanes, porque no, rompen la baraja y o bien, salen de la UE, o bien esta, en medio de una crisis tremenda, parte el euro en dos. Recordar a los foreros que lean esto que SERÁ EN VIERNES Y CON LOS BANCOS CERRADOS...el lunes nos levantaremos CON NUESTROS AHORROS EN EUROS B...PERO NUESTRAS DEUDAS, si las hubiere (confío en que no), EN EUROS A.

El euro ha venido a ser el instrumento perfecto para las élites mundiales. Y lo ha sido porque ha logrado, al menos de momento, esclavizar a los europeos pobres, a expensas de mantener los dividendos de las élites europeistas. En el TRINKILIMANGUILI que se han montado, está claro quienes son los que han salido beneficiados...y quienes han salido perjudicados. La trasferencia de riqueza está siendo abismal...nunca observado antes en el sistema capitalista.

Como he dicho varias veces...VEREMOS POR DONDE ROMPE EL CORDINO.

Esta y no otra es la realidad de VUESTRA NEP.

KALANDRAKA MARIANA¡¡¡

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 12:45 ----------




_iose_ dijo:


> Sensibilidad social, dice el podemita especulador.
> 
> Llevas cuatro años haciendo el ridículo en este hilo. Cuatro.



Vd. es un inconsciente y un ignorante...porque ignora la realidad de muchas familias que tienen que elegir entre comer...o pagar la hipoteca...

Pienso que forma parte Vd. de ese conjunto de hispanistaníes que se sienten invulnerables...que piensan que a ellos no les puede pasar, que no perderán su empleo, que no les recortarán el sueldo en un medio o un tercio del estipendio...que su esposa siempre tendrá trabajo...que su hipoteca en el futuro se pagará "sola"...

Yaaa...

Le deseo que Dios le de salud, y que nunca le toque pasar a engrosar las filas de esos que luchan cada día por comer...por calentarse...por vestir a sus pequeños dignamente...

Ese amplio porcentaje de españolitos, que han dejado tirados en la cuneta...y que cada día viven su MAD MAX particular.

Con todo respeto...

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 12:52 ----------

Ahhhh, KALANDRAKA...no quiero que se me olvide...LA ESPAÑA QUE TU DEFIENDES, NO ES MI ESPAÑA...

Y si Dios quiere que así sea, que sea un país para ricos, para apesebrados, para gente sin dignidad Y SIN HONOR...

Antes prefiero verla muerta...QUE MANCILLADA Y ENTREGADA A SUS ENEMIGOS SEMPITERNOS¡¡¡


----------



## El Promotor (31 Oct 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Ha tenido que llegar un indepe para poner los puntos sobre las íes.
> 
> [youtube]Zg4vJQifBNI[/youtube]
> 
> Se ha quedado corto para lo que merecen



No lo digo yo sino el camarada Garzón...

*Garzón tacha de “hipócrita” a ERC por su doble discurso en Madrid y en Cataluña*

31/10/2016

El coordinador general de Izquierda Unida, Alberto Garzón, ha considerado hoy “hipócrita” el doble discurso de ERC en Madrid y en Cataluña, *a propósito de la polémica intervención de Gabriel Rufián contra el PSOE en el debate de investidura.* *“Lo que me produce rabia es comprobar cómo ERC ha decidido tener un discurso de izquierdas en Madrid y una práctica política de derechas en Cataluña”*, ha señalado a los periodistas antes de participar en la VII Asamblea de EuiA.


Toma ya.


----------



## Sevillanoindolente (31 Oct 2016)

Ánimo a todos. Parece que la economía se está fortaleciendo. Faltaba un Gobierno que pusiera fin a la interinidad y todo está en marcha. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Peneliano (31 Oct 2016)

---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 13:26 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (31 Oct 2016)

Sevillanoindolente dijo:


> Ánimo a todos. Parece que la economía se está fortaleciendo. Faltaba un Gobierno que pusiera fin a la interinidad y todo está en marcha. Enhorabuena.



Si si...sin duda el futuro es muy prometedor...solo hay que mirar que contratos se firman...y como sube electricidad, cesta de la compra, coste de la vida...

Es un futuro cojonudo...sobre todo para los que dependen del gobierno.


----------



## jam14 (31 Oct 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Quítate por un día la careta y muéstrate como un tipo normal, con sensibilidad social.
> 
> Por una puta vez. Le hará bien a tu alma.
> 
> Después ya puedes continuar con tu vida de cocksucker.



Qué alma?... :rolleye:


----------



## Peneliano (31 Oct 2016)

Es difícil a la par que doloroso bajar a la parte oscura que permite ver el declive e histeria que vivimos en estos tiempos de convulsión. La desintegración y posterior regresión es dificultosa a nivel anímico e intelectual.
Es mas sencillo evitar cualquier tipo de estimulo que ponga en peligro la noción creada aunque esta difiera de la realidad.
Cada vez hace mas frío ahí fuera , solo hace falta un poco de observación y reflexión para darse cuenta de ello.
Saludos a la gente de bien.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2016)

Contesto preguntas, guapos....con respeto y eso...8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...niversario-morituri-y-contesto-preguntas.html


----------



## San Marco_borrado (1 Nov 2016)

Este hilo comienza con: en menos de 18 meses meteran mano a los ahorros. Han pasado 51 meses desde que se abrió este hilo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2016)

Para la mayoría nunca es tarde.


----------



## El Promotor (1 Nov 2016)

San Marco dijo:


> Este hilo comienza con: en menos de 18 meses meteran mano a los ahorros. Han pasado 51 meses desde que se abrió este hilo.



Debería de pedir la hoja de reclamaciones del hilo. 

Bertok & Cía le están dando garrafón.


----------



## Ibar (1 Nov 2016)

Es una pena que muchos de los enlaces estén caídos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Nov 2016)

Quien hubiese dicho en 2007 que nos iban a robar 1,4 billones de euros de nuestros dineros futuros...que el euribor se iba a ir a terreno negativo...que habria banco malo...que el rescate a la banca se repetiria una y otra vez...qe se cargaria sobre la deuda publica electricas y autopistas...que el BdE compraria deuda corporativa para mantener a flote esas empresas del IBEX...que ibamos de cabeza al 500 eurismo...que un millon de trabajadores se irian fuera en menos de diez años, muchos muy cualificados...que un tercio de la ciudadania estaria bajo el umbral de la pobreza, tirados en la cuneta..que el 30% de los niños serian pobres de solemnidad...que el sistema de pensiones seria in-vi-a-ble...que las clases medias iban a ser mas que diezmadas y continuamente asaltadas via impuestos...

QUE IBAMOS A AFRONTAR LA PEOR RECESION DEL CAPITALISMO EN ESTAS CONDICIONES!!

Decidme apostoles de la NEP y de la impresora!

Que hubieseis dicho si alguien os suelta tal sarta de "agorerismos infundados" una tarde de aquel verano de 2007...cuando NO HABIA CRISIS!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2016)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Nov 2016)

Interesante reflexión de BW Hill.

Recalco como su modelo se mantiene en pie, varios años después de que lo publicase. Cada vez que el petróleo se acerca a la línea que marca el cada vez menor límite de "affordability", pega un arreón para abajo y vuelven a aumentar los inventarios.

Vienen curvas pronto, lleva avisando. Lo "bueno", si es que realmente hay algo bueno en este escenario que es un golpe estructural a la civilización, es que en España les veremos las orejas al lobo con un poco de antelación, al ser un país casi totalmente importador de combustibles fósiles.

_Don Stewart: "Asumo que una vez que la suerte esté echada en términos del petróleo, nadie estará dispuesto a aceptar pagarés nunca más, y la deuda será reducida a esencialmente cero"

BW Hill: Pienso que la razón de esto, es que los bancos centrales pueden imprimir cantidades ilimitadas de divisa, pero ellos no pueden imprimir crédito. Una vez dejen de existir los mercados de crédito, no hay nada que los bancos centrales puedan hacer, su generación de divisas cesará (cuando) no haya mecanismo en pie para moverlo hacia la economía.

Mientras la economía general se para por la "hambruna energética", y el sector de la producción toma cada vez un pedazo más grande de la tarta del sector petrolífero, veremos precios cayendo, y una economía deteniéndose. Los productores no pueden limitar la producción con un desplome de los precios y sobrevivir, y mientras la economía general se detiene debido a la menor energía suministrada (hacia ellos), el mercado de los productores desaparece con ella. (...) Como hemos dicho durante los últimos años, el planeta está entrando en un ciclo deflacionario del que no hay escapatoria.

La curva de Affordability indica que los precios del petróleo se están dirigiendo a los 35 $ dólares el barril en el 2018. Estamos esperando unos precios entre 40-45 $ dólares el barril para el año que viene.

energy4

Los inventarios del petróleo continuarán aumentando, y los estados petrolíferos se volverán cada vez más hostiles entre ellos. Cuando su última esperanza para su supervivencia sea eliminar a los otros productores mediante el uso de la fuerza, esto será exactamente lo que ocurrirá._



Spoiler



I assume that once the handwriting is on the wall in terms of oil, nobody will be willing to take IOUs any more, and debt will be written down to essentially zero."

I think that the reason for that is that the central banks can print unlimited currency, but they can not print credit. Once the credit markets are gone, there is nothing the CBs can do; their currency generation will stop with no mechanism remaining to get it to the economy. 

As the general economy slows from energy starvation, and the production sector takes an ever larger bit out of the petroleum energy pie, we will see falling prices, and a slowing economy. Producers can not restrain production at these low prices and survive, and as the general economy slows from less delivered energy the producers market disappears with it. It is a perfect Catch 22 situation, and as we have been saying for the last few years the world is entering a deflationary cycle for which there is no escape.

The Affordability Curve indicates that prices will be heading into the mid $30/barrel range by 2018. We are looking at low, to mid 40s for 2017.

energy4 

Inventories will continue to rise, and oil states will become ever more hostile to one another. When their only hope for survival is to take out other producers by force, that is exactly what will happen.


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Nov 2016)

Nueva reflexión de BW Hill:

_Con el petróleo de vuelta a los 45 dólares el barril, los ingresos brutos de la porción extractora de la industria del petróleo han caído, desde su cima anterior, a la razón de 1,87 billones de dólares al año. El precio del petróleo ha estado sometido a una tendencia a la baja durante 29 meses consecutivos. Esta es la tendencia más larga de este tipo durante los 158 años de la industria del petróleo, y no hay ninguna indicación que la situación vaya cambiar en un previsible futuro. *Los inventarios del petróleos están subiendo, han estado subiendo, y de acuerdo al modelo ETP, continuarán subiendo. La presión a largo plazo del precio, es definitivamente hacia abajo.*

La edad del petróleo no se acabará por la ausencia de cantidad de petróleo a suministrar, acabará por la ausencia de calidad del petróleo que está siendo suministrado. La industria ha estado tomando lo mejor de lo que pudo ser encontrado, durante 158 años, y lo que resta, es, como mínimo, marginal. Como las muchas minas abandonadas de hierro, estaño, zinc, oro, carbón y muchos otros minerales dispersos por todo el planeta, que fueron cerradas no por que no quedase mineral por ser hallado, sino por que no había nada susceptible de valor de ser extraído. Este patrón de declive cualitativo de los recursos extractivos ha persistido por miles de años, asumir que será diferente con el petróleo no es nada más que una fantasía infantil.

La industria del petróleo ha alcanzado la etapa, correspondiente a su completo ciclo de vida, en que ya no puede generar los suficientes ingresos para cubrir el coste de la producción. Hemos calculado (que ahora), esta cifra es de 125 dólares el barril. *El déficit de la industria es de ahora de 2,7 billones de dólares al año, para que pueda ser una industria saneada y sostenible. El pronóstico para el paciente es malo: Su presión sanguínea está cayendo y su temperatura está subiendo a la zona de peligro. Podemos esperar que pronto empiece a convulsionar, y siendo la industria de la que dependen todas las industrias de recursos extractivos, su destrozo posiblemente acabe desgarrando al mundo.*

El agotamiento es un hecho de la vida, no menos distinguido que la muerte o los impuestos. Comienza a caminar lentamente desde el principio para acabar cumpliendo aquellas leyes de la física que lo definen. (El agotamiento) puede determinarse, como la velocidad de una piedra que cae, o el enfriamiento de una taza de café caliente. Su inevitable fin sólo puede ser negado por aquellos que además tienen la audacia de negar su propia mortalidad. Es una decisión clara y no ambigua: La cápsula roja, o la cápsula azul.
_
depletion



Spoiler



With oil back to $45 today the gross revenue of the extraction portion of the industry has now fallen from its high by $1.87 trillion per year. The price of oil has been in a downward trend for 29 consecutive months. This is the longest such trend in the 158 year history of the industry, and there is no indication that the situation is likely to change in the foreseeable future! Inventories are rising, have been rising, and accounting to the Model will continue to rise. The long term pressure on the price is definitely downward.

The oil age will not end for a lack of quantity of oil to be supplied, it will end for a lack of quality of oil that is being supplied. The industry has been taking the best of what could be found for 158 years, what remains, is to say the least, marginal. Like the millions of abandoned mines of iron, tin, zinc, gold, coal, and many other minerals scattered around the globe they were closed not because there was nothing remaining to be found, they were closed because there was nothing of value remaining to be removed. This pattern of declining quality for extractive resources has persisted for thousands of years; to assume that it will be any different for petroleum would be nothing more than a childhood fantasy. 

The petroleum industry has already reached the stage in its full life cycle were it can no longer generate enough revenue to cover its entire life time cost of production. We have calculated that to be about $125 per barrel. Revenue for the industry is now deficient by $2.7 trillion per year to have a sustainable, healthy industry. The prognosis for the patience is bad; it blood pressure is falling and its temperature is rising into the danger zone. We can expect it to soon begin convulsing, and being the elephant of all extractive resource industries, its trashing is likely to tear the world apart. 

Depletion is a fact of life; no less prominent than death or taxes. It plods along from start to finish fulfilling those Laws of Physics that define it. It is as determinable as the speed of a falling rock, or the cooling of a hot cup of coffee. Its inevitable conclusion can only be denied by those whose who would also have the audacity to deny their own mortality. It is a straight forward decision: the RED pill, or the BLUE pill. 

depletion


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Nov 2016)

Da gusto leer a un profesor que sabe explicar tan bien...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2016)

vaya patraña de sistema social-económico-político.

a ver si la gente se quita las orejeras y deja de vivir en la rutina de hacer lo de costumbre o lo que otros dicen. 

hay que cuestionarse todo cada uno en su ámbito de decisión y así irá todo mejor.

y si no lo hacen por ellos, por lo menos que lo hagan por el resto de la gente que no quiere vivir el amaño al que llegan con su voto.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2016 at 23:59 ----------




******* dijo:


> Da gusto leer a un profesor que sabe explicar tan bien...



así es pero parece que es demasiada ortodoxia porque el precio del petróleo refleja más allá del equilibrio entre oferta y demanda: es especulación pura de fondos de cobertura que llevan y traen el precio a donde quieren.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Nov 2016)

Supongo que los Bertok, Justicieros, Janus, B-raxton y demás agoreros y cenizos no van a comentar nada de esto...

*España: PMI Manufacturero 53,3 en octubre*

El indicador de actividad industrial elaborado por Markit Economics ha establecido el dato de octubre para España en el nivel del 53,3, un punto por encima de la lectura del mes anterior de 52,3. Hay que recordar que este índice de difusión indica expansión siempre que se encuentre por encima de 50, y contracción por debajo de ese nivel.

*La industria europea acelera en octubre y crea empleo al mayor ritmo en más de cinco años, según PMI*

La actividad del sector manufacturero de la zona euro aceleró su expansión durante el pasado mes de octubre, según refleja el índice PMI, que alcanzó los 53,5 puntos desde los 52,6 del mes anterior, alcanzando así su nivel más alto en 33 meses, lo que permitió generar empleo al mayor ritmo de casi cinco años y medio.

Entre las principales economías de la eurozona, el sector industrial de Alemania (55 puntos) alcanzó su mayor expansión en 33 meses y en Francia (51,8) el sector manufacturero creció al mayor ritmo en 31 meses, mientras en España (53,3) alcanzó su mejor lectura en seis meses y de los dos últimos meses en el caso de Italia (50,9).


Y créanme. Lo entiendo.

Este tipo de datos y realidades les parte el espinazo a sus cansinos y repetitivos discursos apocalípticos.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Supongo que de esto los Bertok, Justicieros, Janus, B-raxton y demás agoreros y cenizos no van a comentar nada...
> 
> *España: PMI Manufacturero 53,3 en octubre*
> 
> ...





estadísticas y estadísticas de procedencia oficial del INE.

a ver cuando posteas algo interesante que no se te vea el plumero.

con la mierda del país, hay muchos más orgullosos, satisfechos, éticos y bienintencionados que tú por los cuatros chavos que te pagan.

deja de decir cómo le va a la gente y fíjate en cómo te va a tí, que no parece que muy bien si tienes que dedicar tu tiempo a generar fábulas y aparentar lo que no eres.

la vida son circunstancias y no se puede morder lo que no sabes si luego tienes que lamer, y no me refiero a un cipote del o los castuzos que te pagan.


----------



## John Nash (3 Nov 2016)

El petróleo cae más de un 3%: las reservas suben en 14,4 millones de barriles en EEUU - elEconomista.es

La nueva flotación sucia del franco o cómo Suiza interviene 'a la chita callando' en el mercado de divisas - elEconomista.es

La remontada de Trump dispara el índice del miedo a máximos de junio - elEconomista.es


----------



## El Promotor (3 Nov 2016)

A ver...



Janus dijo:


> estadísticas y estadísticas de procedencia oficial del INE.
> 
> a ver cuando posteas algo interesante que no se te vea el plumero.
> 
> ...



Un montón de ad hominem. Y eso es todo.

Que pase el siguiente.


----------



## XANTONIO (3 Nov 2016)

Aún queda una semana. Hoy todos los media están metiendo miedo con esto.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2016)

Los sistemas tienden siempre al equilibrio, la economía y el sistema alcanzaron un equilibrio, frágil y precario, tras el crash de Lehman Brothers.

Era un equilibrio sostenido por los tipos más bajos de la historia y la impresión de dinero fiduciario más masiva de la historia. Una política que enmascara riesgos y que ha extendido el sistema a los límites de lo posible: Los tipos no pueden ser más bajos sin que haya consecuencias fatales para el sistema, pero tampoco pueden subirse a un punto que puedan usarse para combatir la próxima recesión (volviéndolos a bajar cuando eso ocurra). Igualmente, la FED no puede volver a políticas del QE sin minar su credibilidad.

El equilibrio ha seguido su curso, pero desde la segunda mitad de 2014 algo saltó por el retrovisor: El sistema para mantenerse en pie, empezó a devorarse a si mismo. Los precios de las commodities, especialmente el petróleo (del que dependen las otras), ya no son suficientes para justificar la inversión y explotación futura en estos recursos, los cuales necesitaremos sin duda para mantener nuestra civilización. Al mismo tiempo, el dólar estado-unidense, empezó una subida que devoró a las divisas débiles, provocó la fuga de capitales de los emergentes y que ha empezado a lastrar el crecimiento de EE.UU.

Ambos movimientos están en una tregua: El dólar volverá a subir, la inflación se desatará aún más en los emergentes, y el precio del petróleo volverá a bajar. El mundo vive de las rentas, la industria extractiva sobrevive extrayendo los recursos que ya exploró, pero no puede permitirse explorar nuevos... tan pronto como empiece a subir significativamente el esfuerzo para extraer estos nuevos recursos que se explotan a día de hoy, el planeta, empezando EE.UU entrará en recesión económica. No sé cuál será el detonante en la economía, que institución sistémica se verá afectada, ni cuando ocurrirá a ciencia cierta, pero lo que es seguro es que no tardará mucho en ocurrir.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/29/b...to-declare-lower-value-for-oil-in-ground.html

Cuando esto ocurra, el equilibrio del sistema actual, el que ha permitido una recuperación modesta a base de la depreciación del trabajo, por ejemplo, en nuestro país, se romperá definitivamente. Es por eso que podremos ver buenos datos de PMI manufacturero y servicios, mientras no se rompa el equilibrio y el sistema cambie de fase. Cuando se rompa, es posible que la corrección sea dramática y todo lo conseguido se destruya en muy poco tiempo.

Como espero y deseo estar equivocado. Algo que puede ayudarnos a organizar un nuevo modelo es que no se desate la guerra y no haya búsqueda de chivos expiatorios en otros países. Que gane Trump y se lleve bien con Putin, puede ser un excelente primer paso.

Mientras tanto, disfrutad de cada segundo antes de que empiece la tormenta.


----------



## vpsn (3 Nov 2016)

No os enfadeis con el promotor, mirad el pobre la cara que tiene:

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7923feab540109e08e0674cad495c1a3&oe=58CF2D3C

Te damos la bienvenida a Facebook


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> No os enfadeis con el promotor, mirad el pobre la cara que tiene:
> 
> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7923feab540109e08e0674cad495c1a3&oe=58CF2D3C
> 
> Te damos la bienvenida a Facebook



Pues bien podría ser el mismo, viendo su caralibro, parece que estos dos individuos son como dos gotas de agua. Hablando de la NEP imparable, y de lo bueno que es Rajao y el pepéh. 

Tanto trolleo al final para lo que le ha servido es para que le saquen del armario virtual, algo que no le deseo a nadie (que no lo haga públicamente por supuesto).

PD: Le recomiendo que se ponga a correr un poco y disminuya esa barriga, tanta paella no puede ser buena para el cuerpo.


----------



## vettonio (3 Nov 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> No os enfadeis con el promotor, mirad el pobre la cara que tiene:
> 
> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7923feab540109e08e0674cad495c1a3&oe=58CF2D3C
> 
> Te damos la bienvenida a Facebook


----------



## El Promotor (3 Nov 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pues bien podría ser el mismo, viendo su caralibro, parece que estos dos individuos son como dos gotas de agua. Hablando de la NEP imparable, y de lo bueno que es Rajao y el pepéh.
> 
> Tanto trolleo al final para lo que le ha servido es para que le saquen del armario virtual, algo que no le deseo a nadie (que no lo haga públicamente por supuesto).
> 
> PD: Le recomiendo que se ponga a correr un poco y disminuya esa barriga, tanta paella no puede ser buena para el cuerpo.



¿Pero no se suponía que yo era José Jiménez, redactor en Vocento? A ver si se aclaran ustedes.

En fin, por lo menos algunos están entretenidos tratando de ponerme cara.

Y ahora vamos al tema de hoy...

*Récord de empleo: 101.335 afiliados más a la Seguridad Social*

Por cuarto año consecutivo, octubre se ha cerrado con la creación neta de empleo en términos de afiliados a la Seguridad Social. En el mes la afiliación ha crecido en 101.335 personas, un registro histórico que triplica el dato del año pasado (31.652 personas) y es el mejor dato para un octubre de la serie histórica, iniciada en 2001.

La cifra mantiene el aumento interanual de la afiliación por encima del medio millón de personas, y roza los 600.000 afiliados. El ritmo de crecimiento interanual, además, se ha disparado hasta el 3,44%, y si se excluyen los efectos del calendario, el crecimiento del empleo también ronda las100.000 personas, también una cifra histórica.








*Nota*

Exijo la dimisión inmediata del forero Bertok y de todos sus secuaces en este hilo-cueva.

La publicidad engañosa que hacen del apocalipsis es un escándalo inaceptable. :XX:


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2016)

Es un buen dato de afiliación Promo, ojala haya más como ese. El empleo en términos numéricos se está comportando mejor de lo esperado, todo hay que decirlo.

Esto se merece una buena paella para celebrarlo


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Nov 2016)

Pueden afiliar a todo el excedente laboral español en contratos de tres horas a la semana ...que yo no tendré los santos cojones de celebrarlo.

La extracción de riqueza continua...mientras las migajas, cada vez mas pequeñas, se reparten entre los pobres.

Que hay que celebrar??? Qué al ladrón sinvergüenza y desalmado las cuentas le cuadran???


----------



## vpsn (3 Nov 2016)

Ivan que te hemos pillado...espero que ningun forero que este disfrutando la nep le de por venirte a ver a vallirana.

Los catalanes fachuzos son la peor mierda que hay...


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> Pueden afiliar a todo el excedente laboral español en contratos de tres horas a la semana ...que yo no tendré los santos cojones de celebrarlo.
> 
> La extracción de riqueza continua...mientras las migajas, cada vez mas pequeñas, se reparten entre los pobres.
> 
> Que hay que celebrar??? Qué al ladrón sinvergüenza y desalmado las cuentas le cuadran???



Efectivamente, el problema son las expectativas para los proyectos de vida de la población. Éstas se han visto reducidas seriamente, y aún si le diese a todo por ir viento en popa, tardaríamos bastante tiempo en cerrar esta herida social.

De todos modos, mejor ganar 600 euros al mes que ganar al 0. El ajuste se produjo y la rana se hirvió a fuego lento, la gente poco a poco ha ido aceptando esta nueva realidad. Lo que yo no estoy seguro es que la rana no salte cuando el fuego se intensifique de nuevo.


----------



## gurrumino (3 Nov 2016)

Promotol, hamijo, en algunas cosas concuerdo contigo pero esto de la nep..:XX::XX::XX:.

Baja al suelo joder.


----------



## Tio_Serio (4 Nov 2016)

Ah pero promotroll escribe algo que no sea nep? Me lo he perdido.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2016)

[youtube]nF0YpXcZw9U[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Nov 2016)

Vi a principios de año una entrevista a un experto estratega ruso en Rusia Today...probablemente miembro del FSB.

Hablaban de la situación de la sociedad americana y las repercusiones que podría tener la llegada de Trump al poder.

Al final de la entrevista, una de las últimas preguntas fue: "¿qué le recomendaría Vd. al señor Trump si sale elegido finalmente???

A lo que el experto ruso respondió:

QUE NO VAYA MUCHO A TEJAS...Y QUE NO DUERMA EN HOTELES.

Si la hidra no lo puede controlar...

---------- Post added 05-nov-2016 at 00:59 ----------

[youtube]FhIO4IFXJZg[/youtube]

A partir del minuto 15...

Trump ha hecho algo parecido, poner de manifiesto los poderes en la sombra..."aquellos de los que no hablamos"...

Hasta donde no serán capaces de llegar...aquellos que sirven al otro...


----------



## El Promotor (6 Nov 2016)

Se suceden una tras otra las buenas noticias económicas...

*La inversión empresarial de la eurozona recupera sus niveles precrisis gracias a España*

06/11/2016

La inversión empresarial de la zona euro ha recuperado sus niveles anteriores a la crisis financiera gracias a un pronunciado repunte desde 2013, según el boletín económico del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), que indica que España es el país de la eurozona que más ha contribuido a dicho repunte, por delante de Alemania y Francia.

En concreto, el BCE subraya que España, Alemania y Francia han contribuido de forma "considerable" al incremento del 13,44% de la inversión empresarial de la zona euro desde el primer trimestre de 2013. 

La recuperación de la inversión empresarial en España representa un 3,49% del incremento del 13,44% de la inversión privada en la eurozona, por delante de Alemania (+3,21%), Francia (+2,44%), Países Bajos (+1,50%) e Italia (+0,48%), según los datos facilitados por el organismo a Europa Press.


Y encima los foreros Guajiro y Setrakso han regresado.

Gran domingo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Nov 2016)

La Revista "TIME" está con los colapsistas del foro.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2016)

[youtube]ygI6pldpreI[/youtube]

[youtube]usupj84NXlg[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (8 Nov 2016)

Trabajadores esclavos


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Nov 2016)

Ese y no otro es el nuevo paradigma de la NEP.

Un 10% de privilegiados y un 90% de explotados por el establishment.

Nuestro bello y nepotista futuro.

No quiero insultar al gran matemático.


----------



## El Promotor (8 Nov 2016)

Llegó la hora de la verdad en USA...


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Nov 2016)

Que bonita es la democracia...EHHH LADILLAAA¡¡¡

Sobre todo para los que saben que ganan siempre...vótese lo que se vote.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Nov 2016)

LADILLA ESTAS RODEADO, TODO TE SALE MAL...RINDETE Y ENTREGA EL NICK¡¡¡

EMPIEZA TU VIA CRUCIS...PREPARA EL CULO¡¡¡

HOY ES UN GRAN GRAN GRAN DIA¡¡¡

EL PUEBLO AMERICANO ESTÁ VIVO¡¡¡

Y NO SE RESIGNA A SER GLOBALIZADO Y DISUELTO EN UN MUNDO DE GRANDES CORPORACIONES DOMINANTES¡¡¡

HOY ES EL DIA DEL AMERICANO DESHEREDADO, BLANCO, CRISTIANO, PADRE DE FAMILIA, QUE VIVE DE LA TIERRA, HOMBRE DE VALORES...HOMBRE DE BIEN¡¡¡

VIVA EL BUEN PUEBLO AMERICANO¡¡¡

Ahora hace falta que Donald no defraude...esa será otra historia...

FELIZ DÍA A TODOS¡¡¡ ...que caras en LA SECTA...como estoy gozandola¡¡¡

Plomotroll retirateeeee¡¡¡ Mas vale una retirada a tiempo...


----------



## Hugrakkir (9 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> LADILLA ESTAS RODEADO, TODO TE SALE MAL...RINDETE Y ENTREGA EL NICK¡¡¡
> 
> EMPIEZA TU VIA CRUCIS...PREPARA EL CULO¡¡¡
> 
> ...




Que no vaya a Texas:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (9 Nov 2016)

Donald, cuídate.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2016)

Se me están cayendo las lagrimas de esperanza


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Nov 2016)

Hola, entro para comunicar la debacle de la bolsa en EUU que está ya cociendose y salgo.

Así aprenderá la gente a votar lo que le conviene.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Nov 2016)

creloxp dijo:


> De momento el DB -5%









Así con el traje chaqueta rojo y los lloros me recuerda a nuestra entrañable Rita "Qué hostia, qué hostia"


----------



## El Promotor (9 Nov 2016)

La NEP saluda y felicita a Donald Trump...

*Rajoy felicita a Trump y dice que EEUU es un "socio indispensable"*








Y pelillos a la mar. Hay que ser prácticos.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Nov 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Se me están cayendo las lagrimas de esperanza



Vale. Estupendo.

¿Pero cómo valora, mi querido palmero iupodemita, la reacción de sus admirados Pablo y Alberto?

Aquí le dejo la pataleta del Querido Líder con coleta...

*"La vacuna frente al fascismo de Trump es justicia social y derechos humanos, no más establishment. Hay un pueblo de los EEUU que resistirá"*

... y la del cabecilla de IU.

*"Trump, un multimillonario xenófobo, no sólo será presidente de EEUU. Es también el síntoma de la globalización neoliberal"*


Impresionante. :XX:


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (9 Nov 2016)

creloxp dijo:


> Promotor, en el fondo te admiro. No se de donde sacas las fuerzas?



Lo hace por dinero, venderia a su madre por 20 céntimos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Vale. Estupendo.
> 
> ¿Pero cómo valora, mi querido palmero iupodemita, la reacción de sus admirados Pablo y Alberto?
> 
> ...



Aprende un poco, rata inmunda.

Hoy no es un buen día para la gentuza como tú.

[youtube]ESYEUWrW39I[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Nov 2016)

Ladilla veo que a ti no te echaremos hasta que claudiques viendo que el patrocinador de vuestra NEP, os retira la metadona...pertinaz y perseverante en el error...

QUIEN TE HA DICHO QUE AQUÍ APOYEMOS A LA IZQUIERDA O A LA DERECHA...EN ESTE HILO CUEVA ESTAMOS LOS DESCREIDOS DE VUESTRO SISTEMA R78...pero eres tan necio que vienes con esos argumentos de cortaypega...

HAS DADO EN HUESO, MAMÓNNNNN¡¡¡


----------



## El Promotor (9 Nov 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Aprende un poco, rata inmunda.
> 
> Hoy no es un buen día para la gentuza como tú.





Exaltado B-raxton dijo:


> HAS DADO EN HUESO, MAMÓNNNNN¡¡¡



Y Echenique también se suma al coro de llantos y pataletas...


----------



## Peneliano (9 Nov 2016)

Se acaba el tiempo de los bufones....empieza el tiempo de los hombres. Cuidado ahí fuera

---------- Post added 09-nov-2016 at 12:26 ----------

La lectura de la deriva mundial parece que le sorprende a alguno.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Nov 2016)

Cuando el PSOE, Unidos Podemos y Ciudadanos todavía van Rajoy ya está de vuelta...

*Rajoy se queda solo en España al felicitar al republicano por su triunfo*

Vaya con el viejo zorro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2016)

Siento decir que la III WW ó lo que es lo mismo el Mad Max, se diluye cual azucarillo a buen ritmo....8:...fue angustioso y morboso mientras duro...


----------



## Leunam (9 Nov 2016)

https://mega.nz/#F!M5ozBIBC!X5YbIi_NSFkRk8vTPE92bA!48wVXaxJ

Recopilación de miles de libros agricultura, ecología, permacultura...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Nov 2016)

Zaragoza. 10 noviembre de 2016. La NEP es imparable, pero en el centro no paran de cerrar comercios. Hay calles donde la mayoría de locales están cerrados. Me voy a comprar un par de pisos antes de que suban más.


----------



## El Promotor (10 Nov 2016)

Más motivos para mirar al futuro con determinación y optimismo:

*De Guindos: "La economía española va a entrar con fuerza en 2017"*

*De Guindos dice que con las reformas adecuadas España crecerá y creará empleo "más intensamente" que hasta ahora*

Venga, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos...

¡Arriba esos corazones!


----------



## pir (10 Nov 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Zaragoza. 10 noviembre de 2016. La NEP es imparable, pero en el centro no paran de cerrar comercios. Hay calles donde la mayoría de locales están cerrados. Me voy a comprar un par de pisos antes de que suban más.



Pues los alquileres de vivienda de gama económica han subido y además hay menos variedad donde elegir. 

Con el precio del alquiler, hay barrios donde alucino con los precios que ponen en comparación con lo que es realmente el barrio correspondiente y la antigüedad de las viviendas, por ejemplo, Las Fuentes:: (parte profunda por citar algo).


----------



## Tio_Serio (10 Nov 2016)

Del Windows me parece que algo había en la hemeroteca recomendando acciones muy ventajosas. Es un puto crack, el chiquito. Qué tablas, qué porte en escena, ni colorao se pone.


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Nov 2016)

Para ponerse colorao hay que sentir vergüenza...creo que es una sensación que este menestro ya no recuerda...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Nov 2016)

pir dijo:


> Pues los alquileres de vivienda de gama económica han subido y además hay menos variedad donde elegir.
> 
> Con el precio del alquiler, hay barrios donde alucino con los precios que ponen en comparación con lo que es realmente el barrio correspondiente y la antigüedad de las viviendas, por ejemplo, Las Fuentes:: (parte profunda por citar algo).



Zaragoza tiene un alto porcentaje de población que vive en una burbuja, nunca mejor dicho. Papuchis rentistas y funcionarios a patadas que viven en una dimensión paralela. Quien se dé una vuelta por el centro verá que empieza a resultar desolador. Al menos a mí me choca porque ni soy de aquí ni vivo en la citada burbuja.


----------



## Peneliano (11 Nov 2016)




----------



## pir (11 Nov 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Zaragoza tiene un alto porcentaje de población que vive en una burbuja, nunca mejor dicho. Papuchis rentistas y funcionarios a patadas que viven en una dimensión paralela. Quien se dé una vuelta por el centro verá que empieza a resultar desolador. Al menos a mí me choca porque ni soy de aquí ni vivo en la citada burbuja.



Por citar un argumento decir por ejemplo que es acojonante la gran oferta de venta de vivienda usada que hay en Zaragoza en rangos de precios más económicos. No se vende y eso que los precios han bajado en todos estos años.

La gente no es tonta, no se fían del palo de Hacienda por comprar barato (tasaciones inmobiliarias autonómicas burbujeadas), son se fían de qué tipo de fauna se llenarán esos edificios en los próximos años o en la década que viene, no se fían de la situación laboral de la ciudad, etc.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (12 Nov 2016)

¿Qué hace este hilo en las profundidades del océano?


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Nov 2016)

Ayer posteaba el gran AZKUNA que la nueva regulación bancaria de la UE obliga a los bancos a provisionar un 30% de los créditos dudosos...creo que ahora andan por el 10.

Me gustaría saber que piensa nuestro Bertok de esto...

hundimiento definitivo del mercado inmo, con ofertas super agresivas???


----------



## El Promotor (12 Nov 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> ¿Qué hace este hilo en las profundidades del océano?



El catastrofismo ya no vende.

Por cierto...

*BBVA sube dos décimas su previsión de PIB en 2016 y 2017 pero pide "medidas ambiciosas"*

BBVA Research ha elevado sus previsiones de crecimiento dos décimas *tanto en 2016 como en 2017, hasta el 3,3%, y el 2,5%, respectivamente, porque el crecimiento está siendo "más robusto de lo esperado"*, si bien advierte de la necesidad de "medidas ambiciosas" para cumplir los objetivos de déficit público.

Así figura en el informe Situación España del servicio de estudios de la entidad, presentado este lunes por el economista jefe del Grupo BBVA, Jorge Sicilia, y el responsable de Análisis Macroeconómico de BBVA Research, Rafael Doménech, quien ha destacado que si bien en el tercer trimestre se cumplió la expectativa de crecimiento (+0,7%), *los indicadores del cuarto trimestre sugieren que el crecimiento está siendo mayor que el previsto, del 0,7% o el 0,8%.*


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> Ayer posteaba el gran AZKUNA que la nueva regulación bancaria de la UE obliga a los bancos a provisionar un 30% de los créditos dudosos...creo que ahora andan por el 10.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que piensa nuestro Bertok de esto...
> 
> hundimiento definitivo del mercado inmo, con ofertas super agresivas???



Miramos el mercado inmo, yo el primero, con una foto estática.

Si algo nos ha demostrado la clase corrupta es que serán capaces de hacer lo que sea para sostener su tenderete ...... y lo inmo forma parte de ello.

Son capaces de arruinar la vida de tus hijas o dejar caer a enfermos antes de que las regulaciones perjudiquen a los tenedores de zulos.

Estoy con Eddy, llegará el momento en el que el precio de los zulos será el menor de los problemas


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Nov 2016)

O sea....BCE comprara lo que haya que comprar y emitira como si no hubieras mañana...


Puede que al final no haya mañana de verdad...


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> O sea....BCE comprara lo que haya que comprar y emitira como si no hubieras mañana...
> 
> 
> Puede que al final no haya mañana de verdad...



Lo habrá, como siempre ha sido: pocos con todos y muchos con nada.


----------



## Peneliano (12 Nov 2016)

Parece que la desaparición del dinero físico se adelanta , hablando con un profesional de la seguridad privada este afirmaba que empezaban a notar de forma aguda la bajada de recogida de billetajos por parte de los furgones de destinados a tal actividad.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2016)

Os anticipo que os va a hrvir la sangre, salvo a los hijos de puta que entran a trollear.

Entrevista con Carlos Sánchez Mato (concejal de Economía del Ayto. de Madrid)

Han estado décadas robando a manos llenas tanto en los ayuntamientos como en el estado. Los casos de corrupción lo demuestran.

Y todavía hay 14 millones de cuidadanos que votan a sus amos por un chusco de pan.

Nada de lo que va a pasar en España será injusto, más que merecido y que den gracias que todavía les dejaran con vida para contarlo.


----------



## el errante (13 Nov 2016)

Cuando el tenderete europeo colapse, nos dirán que los culpables son China, islamistas, Bresit, ¿Trump?,... mientras los verdaderos culpables se retiran a sus prefabricados feudos y nosotros pagamos a tocateja la deuda o hacemos horas extras...


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2016)

el errante dijo:


> Cuando el tenderete europeo colapse, nos dirán que los culpables son China, islamistas, Bresit, ¿Trump?,... mientras los verdaderos culpables se retiran a sus prefabricados feudos y nosotros pagamos a tocateja la deuda o hacemos horas extras...



buena definición de lo que será el colapso del pueblo español mientras sigue ensimismado votando a sus amos.


----------



## Peneliano (13 Nov 2016)

La información que Carlos Sanchez Mato explica de forma clara en este audio es desconocida por un elevado tanto por ciento de población ; bien por que no sale en los mas media de tirada nacional bien por la falta de interés a la hora de buscar información .
Es una explicación concisa de como realizando una gestión con un mínimo de honradez y responsabilidad en cuanto al uso del erario público .


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Nov 2016)

el errante dijo:


> Cuando el tenderete europeo colapse, nos dirán que los culpables son China, islamistas, Bresit, ¿Trump?,... mientras los verdaderos culpables se retiran a sus prefabricados feudos y nosotros pagamos a tocateja la deuda o hacemos horas extras...



No lo dude ni por un momento...solo podemos prepararnos lo mejor que podamos y sentarse a la orilla del rio...y ver pasar los cadáveres...


----------



## bubbler (13 Nov 2016)

Esto es una insurrección mundial en contra del NWO:

BRICS, Grecia, Avispero Oriente, WTO, SWIFT, Brexit, Trump, Bulgaria... (muertes de bankeros, medicos holisticos, astronomos, clintons death...)

Y el forero "El Promotor" poniendo noticias a medios manipulados sobre el viento en popa que va todo... El € lo van a destrozar desde dentro para obtener el máximo beneficio antes de que lo haga Trump ¿será en 2017? y sí, pasa el tiempo y no está el MadMax en las calles, aunque todo lo que ha ocurrido en 2016 ni te lo podías plantear en 2015...

Ahora sí que vamos a ir a velocidad de vértigo (en el sentido de que los borregos-matrix ya no entienden nada y entrarán en miedo).


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2016)

[youtube]MsFTmjRMt3U[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Nov 2016)

La OIT advierte de la generalización de los empleos precarios | economia | EL MUNDO

Empleo: Así se deteriora la Seguridad Social: menos empleo fijo y a tiempo completo. Noticias de Economía


----------



## Peneliano (16 Nov 2016)

Quién Cobra la Obra


----------



## El Promotor (16 Nov 2016)

Hoy ha sido un buen día para España...

*Bruselas vuelve a indultar a España y no suspende los fondos estructurales*

La Comisión Europea ha vuelto a indultar a España por el incumplimiento del objetivo de déficit de 2015, cuando este se situó en el 5,1% del PIB, en lugar de en el 4,2% comprometido.

La decisión de no proponer una congelación de los fondos la ha adoptado hoy el Colegio de Comisarios, a pesar de que varios vicepresidentes de la institución y el comisario de Asuntos Económicos, Pierre Moscovici, habían dicho públicamente que las normas del Pacto de Estabilidad obligaban al Ejecutivo comunitario a hacer una propuesta en este sentido.

*Rajoy: «En junio se habrá recuperado la riqueza perdida por la crisis»*

Durante su participación en el 4º Congreso Nacional de la Asociación para el Progreso de la Dirección (APD), Rajoy ha dicho ante unos 2.000 empresarios que la economía española lleva tres años consecutivos creciendo tras cinco años de crisis continuada.

"Entre 2009 y 2013 perdimos el 10% de la riqueza (nacional) y millones de empleos. Algo que en la historia reciente jamás se había producido", ha dicho. Al tiempo que ha avanzado que si las cosas no cambian, en junio de 2017 se habrá recuperado el nivel del PIB de la etapa anterior a la crisis.


Y para Europa...

*Bruselas rediseña la política económica y pide un estímulo de 50.000 millones*

El brazo ejecutivo de la UE cifra ese margen en un mínimo de 30.000 millones y un máximo de 85.000, pero se decanta por esos poco más de 50.000 millones, una cifra que considera “prudente y pragmática” y que deberá ser validada por el Consejo. 


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2016)

Si, si...ciertamente impresionante...ahora que te nos has hecho Trumpiano no cambies mas de bando...quedaría muy feo...

Lo digo porque vienen curvas...y ese señor con toda probabilidad te va a joder el discurso...parásito, goza y rampa...te queda poco.


----------



## K... (16 Nov 2016)

Entonces tenían razón los pepitos:

El BCE no lo permitirá.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Nov 2016)

Exaltado B-raxton dijo:


> Si, si...ciertamente impresionante...ahora que te nos has hecho Trumpiano no cambies mas de bando...quedaría muy feo...
> 
> Lo digo porque vienen curvas...y ese señor con toda probabilidad te va a joder el discurso...parásito, goza y rampa...te queda poco.



Pobre infeliz.

Sus tristes días de profetilla del hundimiento de medio pelo no han servido para nada y encima no ha dado ni una.

Su tiempo, al igual que el de Bertok & Cia, ya pasó.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2016)

No no, al contrario, muy feliz, y siempre fiel a mi mismo...

Yo no me vendo...


----------



## El Promotor (16 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> No no, al contrario, muy feliz, y siempre fiel a mi mismo...
> 
> Yo no me vendo...



El día que decidió unirse a la banda de Bertok perdió su alma y su dignidad.

No habrá paz para los malvados agoreros y cenizos que no quieren lo mejor para su país.

Se lo garantizo.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2016)

Para los que no habrá paz será para los sinverguenzas que han medrado gracias a la traición a su pueblo...y a la desesperación producto del miedo...para esos, seres corruptos y vendidos como tu, ladilla, ES PARA LOS QUE NO HABRÁ PAZ.

Y la historia es la que te lo garantiza...palurdo sin alma.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2016 at 00:45 ----------

Ya hay que ser un hijo de la gran puta para decir que ESTO que ha traido el R78 es lo mejor a lo que puede aspirar el país, piojo púbico marianil...

Tu madre no se merece un hijoputa como tu...


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> El día que decidió unirse a la banda de Bertok perdió su alma y su dignidad.
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados agoreros y cenizos que no quieren lo mejor para su país.
> 
> Se lo garantizo.




Tú sí que eres cenizo, mamón.

Te va a consumir el guano que vas a comer, puta cucaracha.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2016)

Según se va acercando la muerte del animal...la miseria que lo parasita se pone mas rabiosa y enfurecida.

Estos arrebatos del palurdo mariano cada vez van a ser mas frecuentes...

Sin dignidad dice el tontopollas...precisamente él, que nunca la ha conocido...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> El día que decidió unirse a la banda de Bertok perdió su alma y su dignidad.
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados agoreros y cenizos que no quieren lo mejor para su país.
> 
> Se lo garantizo.



Lo que hay que oír y de quien.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (17 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> Según se va acercando la muerte del animal...la miseria que lo parasita se pone mas rabiosa y enfurecida.
> 
> Estos arrebatos del palurdo mariano cada vez van a ser mas frecuentes...
> 
> Sin dignidad dice el tontopollas...precisamente él, que nunca la ha conocido...



El PP ha tumbado todas las iniciativas legislativas sobre pobreza energética desde que Rajoy llegó a Moncloa


----------



## eljusticiero (18 Nov 2016)

Muy buen análisis de BW Hill, que podría explicar la nueva alianza Trump-Putin, puede que ser que EE.UU y Rusia se hayan planteado a llegar a una alianza de necesidad.

Mis sospechas es que la nueva entente Rusia-EE.UU puede dejar a Europa en tierra de nadie, frente a un mundo árabe e islámico en plena descomposición y lanzando oleadas de millones de refugiados e incluso con la posibilidad de que Turquía se lance a atacar partes de Europa.

Rusia y EE.UU se necesitan y han decidido colaborar. Es imposible que uno de los dos se lleve el gato al agua, miles de cabezas nucleares lo impiden. Debemos estar muy atentos a lo que ocurra en este frente.

Mientras tanto, nuestros líderes en Europa, a verlas venir y sin enterarse de una mierda.

_El precio del barril de petróleo cerró hoy en los 45,15 dólares, demasiado para toda la persuasión (jawboning) de la OPEP.

La función de Máxima capacidad de pago del consumidor pone al barril de petróleo Texas en 54 dólares el barril en 2017. El precio ha estado mostrándose entre 10-15 dólares por debajo de la línea de máxima capacidad de pago durante los dos últimos años, así que estamos esperando un precio del barril sobre los 40 dólares durante el año 2017. Si los inventarios de petróleo llegan al límite podría ser mucho menos que eso.

Trump está hablando de deshacerse de Arabia Saudita, esto no puede ser una mala idea, (sobre todo) antes de que no haya Arabia Saudita. Arabia Saudita quemó el 25% del total de su fondos soberanos de riqueza el año pasado, y los precios no van a ser mejores este año de lo que fueron el año pasado. EE.UU consume 18,5 millones de barriles de petróleo(...). 12,5 mbd podrían ser suministrados desde los campos de EE.UU y Cánada, el resto que necesitamos podría venir desde Rusia, sobre todo si EE.UU deja de molestar al oso ruso. EE.UU estaría perdiendo una gran porción de su industria de refino haciendo eso, pero probablemente no tenemos otra opción.

La industria del petróleo está marchitándose y muriéndose. Oriente Medio con sus campos de petróleo de 70 años, con su petróleo a 45 dólares el barril y cayendo, con los fondos de riqueza soberana hundiéndose y con gobiernos totalitarios, han dejado de ser un lugar seguro para apostar. El aventurismo militar de EE.UU no podría hacer nada para parar el declive, sólo puede hacer más rápido nuestro camino hacia la bancarrota.
_



Spoiler



_WTI closed at $45.15 today; so much for all the OPEC jawboning. The Maximum Affordability function puts WTI at $54 for 2017. The price has been running about $10 to $15 below that for the last two years, so we are expecting something in the low $40s for the year. If inventories max out this year it could be a lot less than that. 

Trump is talking about dumping SA; that may not be a bad idea before there is no SA. SA burned through 25% of their SWF last year, and prices are not going to be any better this year than they were last year. The US is consuming about 18.5, mb/d which we then turn around and export 6. Most of that 12.5 could be supplied from US fields and Canadian fields. The few extra barrels that we will need could come from the Russians if the US stops poking the bear. The US will be losing a good share of its refining industry by doing that, but we probably have no other choice. 

The global petroleum industry is dying on the vine. The Middle East with their 70 year old fields, $45 oil and falling, shrinking SWFs , and totalitarian governments are no longer a safe place to put our bets. US military adventurism can do nothing to stop the decline, it can only expedite our complete trip into bankruptcy._


----------



## El Promotor (18 Nov 2016)

Hasta Merkel se ha rendido ante la prodigiosa recuperación económica de España.

Hoy, en Berlín... 

*Angela Merkel ante Rajoy: "España va por una senda muy positiva"*







18/11/2016 

La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, ha mostrado su satisfacción por que España "vuelva a tener un Gobierno", ya que es un socio "importante" para Alemania y para la UE, y estimó que, *a pesar de que todavía quedan problemas por resolver, "el país va por una senda muy positiva"*.

*"Es un placer que, tras años difíciles, sobre todo el año pasado y éste, se hayan creado muchos puestos de trabajo y se haya recuperado el crecimiento", *manifestó Merkel en una rueda de prensa junto al presidente del Gobierno español, Mariano Rajoy, tras una reunión bilateral en la Cancillería.


En resumen.

*NEP: making Spain great again.*


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hasta Merkel se ha rendido ante la prodigiosa recuperación económica de España.
> 
> Hoy, en Berlín...
> 
> ...



Esto si que es un avance. Podrías forear hasta que se te desintegren los dedos

[youtube]a8eWsiWQuNw[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hasta Merkel se ha rendido ante la prodigiosa recuperación económica de España.



El sueldo de los nuevos empleados, un 13,5% más bajo | Economía | Cinco Días


----------



## El Promotor (18 Nov 2016)

Por cierto, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos.

Mientras Pablito se dedica a luchar por los refugiados/inmigrantes, la desaparición de los CIEs y evitar que los senadores del PP se queden con sus sitios en el Congreso de los Diputados cuando viene el rey, los adultos se dedican a gobernar España, Europa y el mundo.







Los líderes europeos y Obama abogan por mantener la cooperación en la OTAN y las sanciones a Rusia - YouTube


Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (19 Nov 2016)

Tiene que ser comodo estar en una mesa en donde desconoces el idioma en el que hablan los otros comensales.


----------



## Ytumas (20 Nov 2016)

Los Estados Unidos de Europa van tomando forma…


> La depreciación que va a sufrir el Euro actual, fruto de esa ruptura monetaria, es la que los inversores deben evitar a toda costa. Y para ello hay que tomar una serie de medidas que ya venimos anunciando desde hace algunos años, puesto que hace mucho tiempo que preveíamos que en algún momento la moneda única iba a dejar de serlo. La situación monetaria en Europa se va a complicar tanto que no sólo va a ser crucial qué tipo de activos tenemos en nuestras carteras -incluyendo inmuebles…-, sino también desde qué vehículos de inversión gestionamos nuestros ahorros, y también otras variables como la localización o titularidad de los mismos. Y todo ello hay que hacerlo desde la más estricta seguridad, legalidad y transparencia fiscal, obviamente.
> 
> En definitiva un rompecabezas que sólo algunos inversores muy bien asesorados lograrán resolver a tiempo. Para el resto, despistados y/o incrédulos, sus inversiones y ahorros perderán tanto o más valor y poder adquisitivo como la propia divisa que nos quede, llámese Euro o no, a los países que lamentablemente no podremos formar parte de ese núcleo duro de los EE.UU. de Europa.


----------



## El Promotor (23 Nov 2016)

Pues ahí vamos.

Camino del colapso y del apocalipsis...

*La economía de la zona euro crece en noviembre hasta máximos del año*

23/11/2016

El ritmo de expansión económica en la zona euro se aceleró en noviembre hasta su máxima en lo que va de año. El Índice PMI Compuesto de la Actividad Total de la Zona Euro hecho público hoy por Markit se situó en 54,1 puntos en noviembre frente a los 53,3 de octubre, registrando su máxima de los 11 últimos meses.

¿No?


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2016)

Bestial. Sin palabras.

[youtube]tRgznEJKpiU[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (24 Nov 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> Pues ahí vamos.
> 
> Camino del colapso y del apocalipsis...



El PIB se desacelera por el frenazo de la inversión entre julio y septiembre | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Nov 2016)

Sigamos disfrutando de la tregua, que se acabará en el momento que empiecen los problemas serios con el mercado FOREX debido a la pérdida de valor del petróleo/subida en precio de los dólares.

Repasamos el último comentario de BW Hill.

_"A las minas de oro normalmente no se les agota el oro, y a las minas de estaño no se les agota el estaño, pero son clausuradas a menudo. Ellas cierran sus puertas y dejan el negocio. Esto es debido a que la calidad de la mena del mineral es tan baja que no tiene sentido su extracción económica. El World Energy Outlook del año 2000 estimó las reservas de hidrocarbonos líquidos en 4,300 GB. El mundo en los últimos 158 años ha extraído menos de 1,700 GB. "Agotamiento" es un oxímoron, dejar el negocio arruinado no lo es!!

Las minas de oro, estaño y los pozos de petróleo entran en operación para lograr beneficios. Los inversores ponen dinero, y esperan un retorno de su inversión. Si no lo obtienen, el negocio es vendido o desmantelado. Es ese retorno el que determina si una operación continua o es cerrada. No tiene nada que ver con la cantidad del recurso que permanezca en la tierra.

El indicador de la industria del petróleo, EXXON, ha visto su ROA (Rentabilidad sobre activos) caer un 65% en los últimos cuatro años. Ha caído desde el 13,45% al 4,8%. Esta caída ha ido pareja a la del precio del petróleo, que cayó desde 94,05$ en 2012 a 48,67$ en 2015. Si continua esta tendencia, su ROA llegará al 0% sobre los 30 $. Durante los 10 primeros meses de este año, el precio del Barril Texas promedió los 39,40 $. A un ROA al 0% los inversores no verán beneficio alguno derivado de su inversión, excepto quizás por la depreciación de sus activos (el valor chatarra).

Como hemos venido diciendo los últimos 3 años, la proyección del precio del petróleo a largo plazo es hacia abajo:

energy4 

La calidad del recurso (medido por su capacidad de suministrar energía) ha caído tan bajo que su ROA se está aproximando rápidamente a cero. La historia de 158 años de la industria comercial del petróleo ha sido dirigida por la búsqueda de lo mejor que podía ser encontrado. Lo que queda es de una calidad más baja. Esto ha resultado en pozos de menor producción, mayores niveles de contaminantes, viscosidad mucho más alta o más baja, y en un cada vez mayor nivel de contenido en agua en el petróleo extraído. Las reservas en general han caído en calidad.

Nosotros estimamos que absolutamente no hay ninguna posibilidad que al mundo se le agote el petróleo en un futuro previsible. Sin embargo, la posibilidad de que a los inversores (sean quienes sean) se les agote la paciencia, es un asunto de otro calado!!!"_



Spoiler



_"Gold mines usually don't run out of gold, and tin mines usually don't run out of tin, but they are often shut down. They close their doors and go out of business. That is because the quality of the ore remaining fell too low for them to be worked economically. The 2000 WEO (World Energy Outlook) placed liquid hydrocarbon resources at as much as 4,300 Gb. The world in the last 158 years has extracted less than 1,700. "Running "Out is an oxymoron. Going out of business isn't!

Gold mines, tin mines and oil wells are operated to make a profit. Investor put up money, and expect a return on their investment. If they don't get it the business is sold, or scrapped out. It is that return that determines if an operation is continued, or shut in. It has absolutely nothing to do with the quantity of resource that remains in the ground? 

The Bell Weather of the petroleum industry, EXXON, has seen its ROA (return on assets) decline by 65% in the last four years. It has fallen from 13.45% to 4.8%. The decline for the return on its assets went down right along with the price of oil; which fell from $94.05 in 2012 to $48.67 in 2015. If it follows that trend its ROA will hit zero at about $30. During the first 10 months of 2016 the price of WTI averaged $39.40. At an ROA of zero its investors will see no benefit from their investment; except perhaps for the companies scrap value.

As we have been saying for the last three years, the long term trend for the price of oil is down: 

energy4 

The quality of the resource (measured by its ability to deliver energy) has fallen low enough that its ROA is rapidly approaching zero. The 158 year history of the commercial industrial oil age has been spearheaded by a quest for the very best that could be found. What remained was of lower quality. That resulted in lower production wells, higher levels of contaminates, much higher or much lower viscosity, and ever increasing water cut. The overall reserve has declined in quality. 

We project that there is absolutely no possibility of the world running out of oil in the foreseeable future. The possibility of investors (who ever they are) running out of patience is a totally different matter!_


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Nov 2016)

Creo que empieza a no importar tanto esa tasa de retorno, ROA, hemos entrado en una etapa del capitalismo en la que no hay buenas o malas inversiones...hay unos poderes que determinan quién, cómo, cuándo y porque cada famiglia se lleva su trozo del pastel.

Y todos esos dineros se sustentan sobre la multiplicación (ficticia) de los panes y los peces llevada a cabo por los Bancos Centrales.

Si, el estado de la economía real cada vez es mas delicado, y toda falta de liquidez, falta de beneficios suficientes que apuntalen la continuidad de las empresas (y de sus deudas) sale de donde todos sabemos. Porque cuando todo se va haciendo ruinoso...todo es sistémico, un termino acuñado para la ocasión, y muy muy descriptivo de la situación...

La música sigue sonando, aquellos que se hallen mas lejos de los que inyectan dolares, o euros, y que basan su economía en la extracción y venta de materias primas, cada vez lo van a pasar peor. No es lo mismo invertir en una empresa de fracking en UTAH, que invertir en una petrolera convencional en Arabia Saudi...

Estos países productores en algún momento se comerán al más débil de ellos...que no tiene porque ser el más pobre...pero si el mas aislado.

Habrá guerra. Y por supuesto, cada bloque tendrá un favorito al que ayudará con armas y recursos.


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Nov 2016)

******* dijo:


> Creo que empieza a no importar tanto esa tasa de retorno, ROA, hemos entrado en una etapa del capitalismo en la que no hay buenas o malas inversiones...hay unos poderes que determinan quién, cómo, cuándo y porque cada famiglia se lleva su trozo del pastel.
> 
> Y todos esos dineros se sustentan sobre la multiplicación (ficticia) de los panes y los peces llevada a cabo por los Bancos Centrales.
> 
> ...



Mantener la producción de petróleo es esencial, así que el sistema entrará en una fase de canibalización para que eso ocurra.

Parar la exploración de proyectos futuros es un primer paso, está casi completamente parada. Se empieza comiendo el futuro.

Después viene la etapa de usar energía de otras fuentes (solar, eólica, carbón, gas natural, etc) para usarla en la industria del petróleo, cada vez más y más. 

Crear dinero para sostener el negocio petrolífero lo único que lograría es detraer recursos y energía de la economía productiva hacia el negocio petrolífero: Puede aumentar el volumen de petróleo producido, pero a cambio habrá menos compradores que puedan pujar por él o lo harán a un precio más reducido, lo cual implica una contradicción brutal.

El asunto es hasta cuando y que punto se pueden sostener las contradicciones internas sin que haya una implosión. La respuesta es hasta que se pueda controlar el proceso de canibalización... lo que se dice de vivir de las rentas.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Nov 2016)

Pues miremos a los que están mas lejos de la fuente de dolares/euros...interna y externamente...vamos a ver un colapso a cámara lenta.


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Sigamos disfrutando de la tregua, que se acabará en el momento que empiecen los problemas serios con el mercado FOREX debido a la pérdida de valor del petróleo/subida en precio de los dólares.
> 
> Repasamos el último comentario de BW Hill.
> 
> ...




el ideario económico de Trump es fomentar la renta disponible aumentando sobremanera el gasto público, ya veremos si para algo que merezca la pena o no, y eso se financia con más y más bonos ...... que se los comprará la FED porque el mundo ya está lleno de deuda.

Por eso quiere cobrar al resto de países por la seguridad, etc....

Ello va a poner más dinero en el bolsillo de los americanos que volverán a incrementar el consumo y con ello llega inflación.

Ese es el cocktail explosivo. Por un lado sube la inflación que tira de los tipos de interés para arriba y la deuda cae en valor y sube en rentabilidad lo cual debe darle atractivo contra otros bonos en el mundo.

Automáticamente el dinero se volverá a USA por un pequeño matiz: independientemente del valor del dolar, la mayoría del dinero en el mundo es usano y en casa no tiene fluctuación de tipo de cambio. Todo ese dinero está diseminado por el mundo buscando rentabilidad. Ese flujo de capitales hacia afuera generé la pujanza de los países emergentes. Ahora vuelve y los países emergentes tendrán recesión por todos los sitios y a la vez su moneda se devalúa por la salida de los dolares con lo que su deuda dolarizada destrozará primero a las pequeñas clases medias generadas, los pobres están jodidos en cualquier escenario, y después al país en términos de sostenibilidad financiera.

Huyan de hacer negocios en países emergentes, principalmente en Latinoamérica donde la pujanza ha servido para que los ricos roben más en vez de para tejer una red de protección.

Occidente está jodido porque sus exportaciones se contraerán y España está caput porque sus empresas pusieron los duros y el foco en Latinoamérica.

Rápidamente aparecerán las devaluaciones que hundirán las cuentas de resultados. Después más pérdidas en balance por ajuste de precios cambiarios que han devaluado sus activos. Las deudas en las filiales estarán dolarizadas y eso es más hacia abajo.

Empresas fuertemente endeudadas, vean Movistar, con menos generación de caja por menor consumo everywhere a la vez de menores euros aplicando el tipo de cambio devaluado de las monedas locales.

Quiebras por todos los lados en un momento en el que se habían endeudado buscando el Dorado.


----------



## El Promotor (26 Nov 2016)

Buenas, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos.

Hoy es un gran día. Por fin llegó el colapso definitivo para el tirano Fidel castro.

Mis condolencias para los camaradas Julio Anguita, Alberto Garzón, Pablo Iglesias & Cia.

Y ahora en serio...


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Nov 2016)

Parece que BW Hill ha leído la reflexión de B-R-A-X-T-O-N y comparte estos pensamientos, bastante inquietantes. Esperemos que se equivoque.

*Hay un usuario que pregunta:*

_"Lo que el modelo de The Hills Group no dice es como esto afectará finalmente a la persona media que rellena su depósito de combustible una vez por semana. Esta es la pregunta real que no está siendo respondida."
_
*Respuesta de BW Hill:*

_"Parece que la industria del petróleo está a 9 dólares de alcanzar un ROA (return on assets) igual a 0. Una vez se desvele como aparente a los mercados que incluso el petróleo no puede más producir un retorno, la situación se volverá caótica. Todo ese dinero que los bancos centrales han estado imprimiendo no tendrá ninguna inversión potencial; en cuanto a que el propósito inversor de ese dinero se habrá convertido en nulo. Los activos se ajustarán de manera acorde, y con los Bancos Centrales ya sin munición y nada para contribuir, excepto su divisa con ningún valor, el ajuste será severo.

Parece bastante improbable que la situación actual pueda continuar por más de un par de años. Una vez que el público general empiece a darse cuenta que procurarse sus necesidades más básicas para su existencia diaria es su objetivo más importante, el resto de la economía entrará en una espiral sin control. Eliminado el último apoyo de esta oscilante y vacilante economía, el crash será espectacular, esto es, si suciedera que lo estuvieses presenciando desde Marte.

Nosotros, las criaturas terrestres, tendremos otras palabras para definirlo."

_



Spoiler



Source: The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 5 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2016)

[youtube]3Qa51KhrxRM[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2016)

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaamos Beppe !!!
*


----------



## Peneliano (3 Dic 2016)




----------



## eljusticiero (3 Dic 2016)

Nuevos comentarios de BW Hill, cada vez me da más miedo leer a este hombre. Su modelo se enfrenta a una prueba de fuego con el recorte de la OPEP, el precio máximo posible del barril puede ser de 54$ durante el próximo año, excluyendo shocks severos al sistema (guerra de Arabia Saudi-Irán, guerra abierta Turquía-Siria-Iraq, caída y colapso de Venezuela, Nigeria o Angola). Creo que veremos tiempos muy interesantes. En lo que queda de año y el 2017 vamos a poder comprobar si se mantiene en pie lo que ha previsto. Esperemos lo mejor y preparémonos para lo peor.

_Usuario: " En algún punto el retorno energético en declive del petróleo va a desencadenar un crash económico muy rápido y total.

BW Hill: Si por rápido te refieres a los próximos 5 o 6 años, estás posiblemente en lo cierto. 2017 es el punto en el que se alcanzan 80,000 BTU (British Thermal Units) por galón; es donde 80,000 BTU de los 140,000 BTU que contiene un barril de petróleo son necesarios para producir crudo y sus sub-productos. La industria petrolífera ya está mostrando un stress considerable como resultado. El 35% de la economía mundial depende de la industria del petróleo. Una vez esos hipotéticos 99,400 BTU se alcancen, la industria fracasará.

No tenemos la forma de conocer cual es la distribución (energética) de los productores individuales, pero mirando al gráfico de ERoEI la situación actual de la industria es posiblemente muy ajustada. No sería irracional ver entre el 10% y el 20% de la industria colapsar en un año. La desaparición del 3,5%-7,0% del PIB mundial de la noche a la mañana nos traería una depresión económica de una severidad nunca escuchada. La situación sólo se volvería peor durante los siguientes años.

El impacto en la infraestructura crítica y los canales de suministro será devastador, y casi inmediato. Algunas cosas desaparecían de los estantes del supermercado de la noche a la mañana. Para aquellos que sean seducidos por las promesas de resurrección, no os dejeís persuadir. La situación sólo seguirá empeorando. Donde acabará esto es díficil de predecir: 1700, 1800, 1929, no lo sabemos. Lo sabremos cuando lleguemos al momento. En 1800 muchas partes del mundo ni siquiera habían sido registradas en los mapas. No importa donde aterricemos, nos estamos dirigiendo hacia un apagón informativo.

Asi que, esencialmente, estamos diciendo que hay como máximo 5-6 años antes de que el sistema choque contra una pared termodinámica. Por supuesto, otros factores podrían reducir esta escala temporal de forma considerable. Para evitar convertirse en la mosca que acaba aplastada entre el matamoscas y la pared, uno debe hacer los trámites necesarios ahora mismo._



Spoiler



Source: The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 13 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2016)

Es cuestión de tiempo, el invento mafioso de centro europa se rompe


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2016)

[youtube]HDa5U50YZDs[/youtube]


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Dic 2016)

Gente, muy malas noticias, del Dr.Turiel y no son cálculos friquis de nadie es la puñetera OIE:

The Oil Crash: La hora de la responsabilidad

El Madmax es en 2018.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Dic 2016)

El otro día Bertok me pedía una opinión sobre la influencia de la nueva administración Trump en el petróleo y el fracking.

En mi opinión, Trump parece que va a tomar el único camino posible para alargar la descomposición de un sistema que se está marchitando.

Todo esto tenemos que considerarlo poniendo enfásis que desde el 2012-2014, la economía corre hacia atrás. Lo valioso no es invertir en nuevo capital, sino conservar eficientemente el que actualmente existe. La rentabilidad negativa de los bonos a lo largo y ancho del planeta, interrumpida ahora brevemente en su tendencia, dan cuenta de lo que está pasando.

En este sentido, el plan Trump en infraestructuras podría no llevarse a cabo, al menos en la escala que él desea: Si el mercado intuye que eso llevará a un mayor endeudamiento de EE.UU, la curva de los bonos subirá y la financiación de ese plan se volverá imposible. La misma amenaza de una relajación fiscal y la aplicación de políticas expansivas hace que el sistema se retuerza y le empiece a dar espasmos, por esto mismo que comentábamos anteriormente: No podemos incrementar el gasto, ya que éste conlleva un incremento de la deuda, y ésto a una subida del interés del dinero (el mercado piensa que el riesgo de quiebra es mayor, lógico por otra parte).

La idea de una administración Trump sería dejar que el mercado descubra el verdadero valor de las energías alternativas frente al petróleo. Esto implica, recorte de subsidios a fuentes de transporte alternativo (Musk deberá esforzarse más) y un mayor uso de combustibles fósiles. En mi opinión, esto puede dar algo más de tiempo a EE.UU, ya que se centra en las fuentes de energía que pueden provocar un crecimiento mayor de la economía. Trump se está rodeando de hombres fuertes en la industria petrolera, del gas natural y del carbón.

Uno de ellos es Harold Hamm, uno de los pioneros del fracking: http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/01/amer...uction-says-fracking-pioneer-harold-hamm.html

Dice que EE.UU podría ser capaz de subir su producción a 20 millones de barriles diarios con el fracking, lo que me parece una barbaridad. Sus proyecciones no contrastan con la realidad en el terreno, su empresa de fracking ha tenido que reducir proyectos, disminuir su producción y vender sus activos:

_“For the third quarter, Continental said its net production was about 5 percent lower than the second quarter and 9 percent lower year-on-year. Most of the decline came from North Dakota. Continental reported a net loss of $109.6 million, a loss that’s 33 percent greater than the loss from third quarter 2015. In August, the company sold off some of its assets in and around the Bakken area for about $600 million in a move Hamm said helped reduce debt and strengthen the balance sheet.”_

Me suena más un intento de sacar todavía más dinero del contribuyente y nuevos inversores para que apuesten en este sumidero financiero conocido como fracking. Sólo algunas regiones son rentables, y es posible que lo que todo aquello quede por extraer y merezca la pena, será objetivo de la industria bajo la administración Trump.

El modelo de BW Hill, el ETP model, se centra en una idea básica: El ciclo de vida del petróleo es un proceso muy intensivo, que consume energía a escala masiva y que sufre pérdidas energéticas importantes en varios procesos (en su refino, en los motores de combustión interna, etc). Él define al Sistema Petrolífero Global como un sistema sujeto a las leyes de la Termodinámica (en concreto, a la segunda, la de la entropía), al igual que lo estaría una taza caliente de café con leche. 

Cuando sacamos el café de la cafetera y lo ponemos en contacto con el ambiente, se va enfriando paulatinamente hasta que alcanza un punto de equilibrio con el entorno. Cesa el intercambio de calor y es que su temperatura no va a ser más baja que la temperatura ambiente. La capacidad de extraer trabajo del sistema ha finalizado, ya no va a bajar de ese punto. Además, al principio la taza de café se ha enfriado rápido, pero después le ha costado más y más bajar la temperatura para llegar a igualar la de su entorno.

Algo similar le ocurre al sistema petrolifero global, hay un punto (al que estamos llegando rápidamente) en el que la capacidad de extraer trabajo del mismo cesa. Eso no quiere decir que no se pueda extraer petróleo, sólo que hay que invertir más energía en todo el proceso que la que se obtiene por él después. En el punto en el que estamos ahora no es ese, es el punto en el que cada vez nos cuesta extraer más cantidad de trabajo (eso en realidad ha ocurrido desde que se sacó el primer barril), pero de manera muy significativa.

Para que el petróleo sea rentable ha de ser capaz de pagar por todos los procesos que aseguran su ciclo de vida, y además, suministrar energía al resto de la sociedad. *Desde el 2012 esto ya no es así, si visualizamos un barril de petróleo como una unidad energética (140,000 BTUs), más de la mitad se pierden o se dedican a todo su ciclo de vida antes de llegar al consumidor final. Si el consumidor final obtiene menos de la mitad de la energía del barril, ya no es capaz de pagar por más de la mitad de la energía del barril, sólo va a ser capaz de pagar por la misma cantidad de energía que recibe de éste*. Ahora mismo el precio del petróleo indica que el consumidor no puede cubrir todo el coste del ciclo de vida de la industria y sus procesos.

Este hecho se ha manifestado como una balanza. En una la economía general (todo lo que no incluya a los procesos petrolíferos, la construcción de su infraestructura, su transporte, sus puertos, sus muellos), el otro, la industria del petróleo. El tamaño de la economía es mucho mayor que el de la industria petrolífera, así que lo poco que ha podido ganar una se ha visto compensado por lo mucho que ha perdido la industria petrolífera, la cual está en una situación cada vez más delicada.

El desplome del precio del petróleo supuso un alivio temporal para los países netamente importadores como España, pero significó que se encendiese la luz ámbar en todos los países productores: Venezuela, el país con mayores reservas de crudo del planeta, está al borde del colapso, y Arabia Saudi está quemando su fondo de soberano de divisas a un récord extremo mientras se tiene que financiar en los mercados de deuda. 

Si te fijas, esta situación se refleja en los mercados via depreciación de las divisas frente al dólar, y no sólo la de los países exportadores (lógico, entran menos dólares en sus países), sino incluso de los países importadores. Todas han bajado frente al billete verde frente al 2014. Para Turquía 100 $ de petróleo en 2014 (Cuando 2 liras turcas compraban 1 dólar) son casi igual de caras que 50$ de petróleo en 2016 (Cuando se necesitan más de 3,5 liras para comprar el mismo dólar).

A partir de aquí, sólo un milagro en forma de revolución tecnológica energética puede salvar nuestro modo de vida, y habría de ocurrir rápidamente. Arabia Saudi, Nigeria, Venezuela, los países de Golfo... se dirigen al colapso, y posiblemente, a la guerra. Oriente Medio es un lugar donde a buen seguro empezarán a atacarse entre ellos cuando vean que el precio del petróleo no remonta y sus sociedades empiezan a convulsionarse en serio. Cuando esto pase, los datos de la NEP, empleo, PIB, sostenidos por la mayor impresión de papel moneda y compra de activos realizada por los bancos centrales de toda la historia, serán barridos en un soplo, en muy poco tiempo se podría caer todo el castillo de naipes.

La posibilidad de que esto que acabo de contar aquí arriba no se cumpla depende sólo de que el precio del petróleo experimente un ascenso sostenido y no siga bajando (o la revolución energética de la que hablé), y que el modelo esté equivocado para esta escala temporal. Esta situación que describe el modelo debería ocurrir entonces más adelante, aunque estoy seguro de que la tecnología sin restricciones puede avanzar a cosas maravillosas y evitaría este problema. El problema es que si esto es cierto, no hay tiempo material para hacer ninguna transición. Sólo un cambio drástico del modo de vida, que nadie parece dispuesto a llevar a cabo, podría darnos un tiempo muy valioso.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Dic 2016)

Conforero ...es un lujo leer un analisis asi.

Mis dies.


----------



## El Promotor (6 Dic 2016)

A ver...



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, muy malas noticias, del Dr.Turiel y no son cálculos friquis de nadie es la puñetera OIE:
> 
> The Oil Crash: La hora de la responsabilidad
> 
> El Madmax es en 2018.



Es decir, otra nueva demora.

Se retrasa el terrible y desgarrador apocalipsis final hasta el año 2018. 

Y así todos los años desde que se abrió este hilo-cueva, refugio de los agoreros y cenizos más fanáticos del foro. :XX:


----------



## Jeremias_Johnson (6 Dic 2016)

Después de esta pequeña interrupción de El Mierdas... un grande: Pedro Prieto.
El Apocalipsis visto por un apocalíptico. Entre las trompetas y los cálices


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Dic 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A usted le están esperando en otros hilo de cosillas neperianas más complicadas de explicar si se tiene algo de vergüenza.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2016)

Feliz 2017...y será en Hoctuvhre...del 2018...8:


----------



## El Promotor (6 Dic 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Feliz 2017...y será en Hoctuvhre...del 2018...8:



Por lo que se ve 2017 va a ser solo un año de transición hacia el gran apocalipsis final. Quedamos pues citados para octubre de 2018, a ver si entonces hay más suerte.

Otra vez nos han engañado en este hilo-cueva los profetillas de medio pelo encabezados por Bertok con la fecha del fin del mundo. 

Menudo timo.


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2016)

En España todavía queda muchísimo colchón, familiar, institucional y demás. Que si, que el tema energético es preocupante, que el empobrecimiento es impepinable, pero son procesos de décadas.

Turiel y cía siguen pensando que el voluntarismo de cuatro pelagatos que escriben en blogs, va a producir un cambio en la mentalidad de la mayoría. No amigo Turiel, las sociedades primero colapsan y luego se conciencian, nunca al revés. Cuando el colapso se haga realidad, si es que las predicciones de algunos son ciertas, no estaremos hablando por aquí. Tendremos cosas más importantes que hacer, que teorizar sobre el Apocalipsis.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Dic 2016)

Me temo que muy pronto vamos a ver como un sistema que solo se mantiene por el constante impulso y esperanza del beneficio rápido y fácil, cada vez mas apremiante y mas especulativo, puede colapsar como un castillo de naipes.

El desorden como elemento de todo proceso regido por la ley de la entropia...puede avanzar exponencialmente.

Así lo afirman Gail Tverberg y muchos otros expertos del tema.

El colapso financiero y destrucción del tejido industrial pueden ser bastante rápidos...mucho mas de lo que los adictos a la metadona del BCE creen.

Este año 2017 el BCE tiene un buen exámen...a vida o muerte.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Dic 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Feliz 2017...y será en Hoctuvhre...del 2018...8:



Cada día más cerca, no lo olvide.


----------



## kynes (6 Dic 2016)

De Mad max o apocalipsis nada. No lo veréis. Si acaso vamos hacia un mundo más pequeño (Jeff Rubin). Más pequeño para la inmensa mayoría, más grande para otros. Si acaso. Estratificación social renovada y revitalizada. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Dic 2016)

kynes dijo:


> De Mad max o apocalipsis nada. No lo veréis. Si acaso vamos hacia un mundo más pequeño (Jeff Rubin). Más pequeño para la inmensa mayoría, más grande para otros. Si acaso. Estratificación social renovada y revitalizada. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Si estoy de acuerdo, pero con escalones de caída puntuales que dejan de una tacada a un importante número de ciudadanos en la cuneta en cuestión de días.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Dic 2016)

Un buen análisis de un usuario del foro sobre el modelo de BW Hill. Debo decir que de un tiempo acá el hilo donde BW Hill da a conocer su información por vez primera (aunque su modelo ha aparecido en otras webs especializadas y está colaborando con otros profesores universitarios para publicarlo) ha entrado en fase de erupción. El hecho de que no haya sido desmentido todavía y el precio del petróleo no se haya recuperado, ha hecho que entren decenas de foreros atacando o defendiendo el modelo, y que se registren muchos sólo para hablar de él. El tráfico de la página está subiendo debido al revuelo que se está montando por la precisión que está demostrando hasta ahora.

En definitiva, creo que la respuesta más clara que he leído hasta el momento hacia los escépticos es la de este usuario. He resumido alguna frase simplificar su entendimiento.

_"El modelo ETP calcula el cambio total de energía/pérdidas energéticas en el ciclo de vida del petróleo, basándose en una bien conocida ecuación termodinámica para el cálculo de la pérdida de energía a lo largo de volúmenes de control (*). Los factores primarios en el cálculo del modelo son la (cada vez mayor) profundidad del pozo del petróleo (cambio de temperatura desde la reserva de petróleo en el subsuelo hasta la cabeza de perforación al aire libre), el (cada vez mayor) corte de agua necesario para extraer petróleo y un factor de eficiencia que toma en cuenta el gasto energético que se pierde necesariamente en cualquier proceso que involucre la quema (y por tanto, uso) del combustible.

La frase clave, para mi, estaba ausente en el informe sobre el modelo de BW Hill. Es necesaria para entender la importancia de su análisis, presumiblemente evidente para cualquier ingeniero con formación en el asunto o para un científico, pero que se escapa fácilmente de la compresión para una persona no habituada en el manejo de la termodinámica y proclive al pensamiento ilusorio. Esta no es otra que todo el trabajo en el mundo real hecho para extraer el petróleo y entregarlo al sector no-energético de la economía (todo aquel que lo usa para sus actividades, pero que no participa directamente ni indirectamente en su producción: Industria exc. petrolífera, servicios, construcción,etc), el cual el modelo no intenta ni medir ni sumar, NO PUEDE SER MENOR que el cambio derivado termodinamicamente de los volúmenes de control. Esta verdad se deriva de las leyes de termodinámicas, las cuales mi profesor de química nos resumió como: "No puedes obtener algo por nada; no puedes ganar, ni siquiera llegar a un punto de equilibrio".

"Esto significa que el modelo ETP es el mejor escenario posible. NO puedes desafiar sus conclusiones argumentando que ""extrayendo el petróleo son sólo XXX British Thermal Units, lo cual es unicamente una pequeña fracción de la energía total en un barril de petróleo", así que el modelo ETP, el cual indica un cambio sistémico energético consistente en que ya se emplea más de un barril de petróleo para suministrar otro barril de petróleo al sector no-energético de la economía, es un engaño total". Este tipo de argumento no tiene sentido (no entiende lo que el modelo está midiendo) - tal vez por falta de entendimiento o por un deseo de confundir a los lectores para que se mantengan pensando pensamientos felices. El modelo no necesita identificar, medir y añadir todos los componentes energéticos que se emplean en la extracción, refino y suministro de petróleo, por que esta suma NO PUEDE, BASANDONOS EN LAS LEYES DE LA TERMODINÁMICA, SER MENOR que el cambio total energético entre los volúmenes de control. Una vez comprendas esto, también comprenderás que estamos totalmente jodidos, por que la entropía es como un Terminator. Negociar con la realidad, razonarla y entrar en negación, o empezar a imprimir dinero y fijar los precios, no va a funcionar."_

_Para atacar el modelo con la esperanza de encontrar una conclusión menos horrible, debes ser capaz de argumentar y explicar por qué 

(I) Es inapropiado el uso de la aproximación sobre volúmenes de control.
(II) El gradiente de temperatura o la profundidad de perforación estarían siendo exagerados
(III) La fórmula sobre el corte de agua está sobredimensionada respecto a la realidad
(IV) La pérdida de calor está sobredimensionada respecto a la realidad
(V) Algunas de las asunciones subsidiarias en el modelo, realizadas para simplificarlo u otra finalidad, son inapropiadas y llevan a conclusiones materiales equivocadas (por ejemplo, el modelo asume que por motivos de cálculo, tanto como el petróleo como el agua son fluidos no compresibles ). El modelo es un análisis global, escoger este o aquel pozo de petróleo para decir que el modelo sobredimensiona la realidad para uno en concreto, no lo invalida. Cuando empiece a ver este tipo de críticas en estas páginas, sabré que tendremos un contendiente serio"_



Spoiler



Fuente: The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 18 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards



(*) http://www.sfu.ca/~mbahrami/ENSC 388/Notes/Entropy.pdf (Ecuación en Página 5)

Para quien sepa alemán, toda una crítica (a favor) del modelo, realizado por un doctor en físicas alemán:

http://www.peak-oil.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/ETP-Modell_Total.pdf


----------



## esseri (7 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> Me temo que muy pronto vamos a ver como un sistema que solo se mantiene por el constante impulso y esperanza del beneficio rápido y fácil, cada vez mas apremiante y mas especulativo, puede colapsar como un castillo de naipes.
> 
> El desorden como elemento de todo proceso regido por la ley de la entropia...puede avanzar exponencialmente.
> 
> ...



En fin...un trile kon zintura sufiziente para elevar a Andy & Lukas por enzima del rango de evangelistax...va a resignarse , en un atake de fatalidá inexorable, a los rigores de la inmutable ley de la gravedá , se va a revolver y va a devorarse a sí mixmo...es éso ?

Más allá de la zerteza de k si las ranas no saltan del putxero , el plato akaba en la mesa sí o sí...paso palabra. Kien está komo diox kortando el keso no tiene tiempo ni ná pa "deixá-lo andar"...

Lo akojonante no es el peso k la virtualizazión ha alkanzado en el delirante pastitxe existenzial en k nos envuelven...sino k ya, hasta la asumimos a nivel personal komo una opzión válida. Semox komo una matrioska viendo su vida en un vídeo en el k se ve viendo su vida en un video en el k...

De éso debía ir lo del hombre eskizofréniko del siglo XXI de Fripp. 

En fin..por mutxo k por akellos 60/70 , también el 2.000 iba de utilitarios voladores y mira el desbarre de k iba...kién lo iba a dezir.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Dic 2016)

Si le soy sincero ...no comprendo su...español???


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2016)

A ver si los fachuzos aprenden a partir del minuto 21

[youtube]LKaj3rzNYLA[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Dic 2016)

Maese...hay alcaldes honestos hasta de LA PESOE...

No estamos así por los alcaldes. Aunque a poco que sean mas honestos que sus líderes...administrarán mejor los cada vez mas exiguos fondos.

No creo que nadie con dos dedos de frente te discuta que con Carmena en Madrid se robe mucho menos que con Cobordon o la espanis cafe con leche in de plaza mayor...

Pero hay posturas de podemos que no se entienden...ni se entenderan.

Podemos gobernará cuando la situación sea desesperada...y cualquier cosa "parezca" mejor que lo de siempre.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2016 at 23:24 ----------

Ojo¡¡¡

Yo iba a votar a aquel Pablo de la AUDITORIA DE LA DEUDA...y de los patrimonios de los políticos...

A ESE SÍ QUE LE VOTARÍA...al que vino después de la reunión con el amo yanki, no lo quiero ni en pintura...


----------



## Peneliano (7 Dic 2016)

Aquel pais era extraño ; se vitoreaba a sus folclóricas cuando salían de prisión , se defendía con gran ímpetu a deportistas que no pagaban al fisco , pero ellos pensaban que era su circo y por ello tenían derecho a el.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si los fachuzos aprenden a partir del minuto 21



¿Ahora se dedica a hacer propaganda iupodemita en su hilo-cueva?

Madre del amor hermoso.



******* dijo:


> Podemos gobernará cuando la situación sea desesperada...y cualquier cosa "parezca" mejor que lo de siempre.



Y el otro haciendo palmas. :XX:


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Dic 2016)

Traduzco una explicación de BW Hill para los profanos sobre su modelo:

_"Lo que tú estas preguntando es por que estamos usando volúmenes de control, y como ellos son usados para calcular el cambio en el estado energético. Estamos usando los volúmenes de control, por que estamos aplicando un análisis entrópico. La entropía es una propiedad de la materia, al igual que la masa o el volumen son propiedades de la materia. Cuando el petróleo se va moviendo desde un volumen de control a otro, la entropía del petróleo se mueve con él. Cualquiera y cada uno de los procesos han de generar entropía para que el proceso pueda ir hacia adelante. Cuando tú bombeas petróleo junto al agua, y lo sacas fuera de las reservas petrolíferas en el subsuelo, su entropía se incrementa.

La entropia que tenías en las reservas del subsuelo y la entropía que produciste bombeando el petróleo concluyen en la cabeza del pozo de petróleo (en la superficie, donde empieza la perforación). La cabeza del pozo de petróleo es el segundo volumen de control. El agua es eliminada del petróleo en la cabeza del pozo de petróleo, y el petróleo se lleva al proceso de producción, que es el tercer volumen de control. Durante cada paso, la entropía del sistema petrolifero se está incrementando.

Ahora, la entropia tiene una característica muy útil. La entropia (en el sistema de medidas inglés) es BTU/lb *ºR. A esto se le llama la entropía específica, o entropía por unidad. En este caso, libras (0,45 gramos). Si lo multiplicas por la temperatura (son los grados ºR), anula la temperatura en la fórmula para dar BTU/lb. Los BTU/lb son una medida de las irreversibilidades que se van acumulando en el sistema en la medida que el petróleo es usado. Cuando las irreversibilidades igualan la energía (contenida) en el petróleo, no queda energía sobrante para ser extraída, y el proceso se para.

Las irreversibilidades se van acumulando con el paso del tiempo, y ya nunca se van. Como un viejo reloj que se va desgastando lentamente, necesita más y más energía para funcionar hasta que se para. Mientras el sistema de producción petrolífero global continua produciendo petróleo, las irreversibilidades del sistema están aumentando. Cuando las irreversibilidades igualan a los 140,000 BTU por galón, tú estás fuera del negocio del petróleo.

No te quedes colgado (con el concepto) de entropía. Como he dicho, es una propiedad de la materia. Al contrario que la masa o el volumen, no tiene asociado una imagen física para describirlo. Pero es muy real. Es (la razón) de por qué una roca siempre rodará hacia abajo, pero nunca hacia arriba. Es la razón de por qué un clavo dejado a la intemperie se oxidará, pero nunca se desoxidará, es la razón de por qué la flecha del tiempo sólo marca en una dirección. Tu nunca tendrás una "sensación" para la entropía, la única forma de aprenderla es usarla.

Todo el concepto de contar el número de barriles de petróleo es profundamente imperfecto, mientras haya petróleo en el subsuelo, puede ser producido si el sistema está funcionando. Son las irreversibilidades del sistema las que previenen esto, no una escasez de petróleo. Es por esto que decimos que la cantidad de petróleo que queda por extraer es una función de la cantidad que ya ha sido extraída, no de la cantidad que queda por extraer. Como un viejo reloj cuando las manecillas se desgastan y los ejes ya no dan más de sí, se para. Así le ocurrirá al sistema de Producción Petrolero mundial."_



Spoiler



Fuente: The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Page 20 - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Dic 2016)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Ahora se dedica a hacer propaganda iupodemita en su hilo-cueva?
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso.
> 
> ...



Precisamente, ladilla disléxica, le doy el contrapunto a la visión de Maese Bertok...al que le reconozco que son mucho mejor gestores los podemitas en cualquiera de las alcaldías que a día de hoy llevan.

Otra cosa son, sus ideas sobre política de jenaro y política inmigratoria, que me parecen una verdadera catastrofe, y un instrumento al servicio del NOM.

No solo pareces bobo y necio...por lo que veo...no sabes leer, maestro ciruela...

Insecto con ínfulas.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (8 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> Precisamente, ladilla disléxica, le doy el contrapunto a la visión de Maese Bertok...al que le reconozco que son mucho mejor gestores los podemitas en cualquiera de las alcaldías que a día de hoy llevan.
> 
> Otra cosa son, sus ideas sobre política de jenaro y política inmigratoria, que me parecen una verdadera catastrofe, y un instrumento al servicio del NOM.



Sólo hacen falta políticos patriotas y no vendidos, me da igual el color político. Pero no los encuentro por ninguna parte en España.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Dic 2016)

No hay. Sencillamente somos esclavos. Por lo que no se permitirá un grupo político que aglutine a los españoles en torno a un proyecto común.

CIUDAGRAMOS Y PABLEMOS son la respuesta defensiva del R78, instrumento del NOM, para evitar que el país salga de la órbita anglosionista.

DIVIDE ET IMPERA¡¡


----------



## archiekaras (8 Dic 2016)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2016)

Gente gente gente, algo chunguisimo a ocurrido en la India, el gobierno a asaltado las casas de la gente para incautar oro y joyas.

Hay un hilo al respecto, estoy acojonado.

Había un forero que marcó el madmax monetario en la India como el cisne negro que arrasa con todod y va a tener razón.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2016)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente gente gente, algo chunguisimo a ocurrido en la India, el gobierno a asaltado las casas de la gente para incautar oro y joyas.
> 
> Hay un hilo al respecto, estoy acojonado.
> 
> Había un forero que marcó el madmax monetario en la India como el cisne negro que arrasa con todod y va a tener razón.



Nunca me ha gustado el oro, es conocido en el foro.

Llegado el momento, si fuera valioso o necesario, se mataría por él.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado el oro, es conocido en el foro.
> 
> Llegado el momento, si fuera valioso o necesario, se mataría por él.



No, si eso ya lo sé, la pregunta es ¿Cuando fue la última vez que un estado se metió por la fuerza en la casa de sus ciudadanos por la razón que fuera?.

La última que se me ocurre fue después de Tianmen que el ejercito y la policía entró en casa de la gente en masa (puede ser un fake no lo niego) buscando disidentes.


----------



## El Promotor (8 Dic 2016)

Bendito seas, San Draghi de la Nep.

*El BCE extiende el programa de compras pero lo reducirá en abril a 60.000 millones*

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha decidido prorrogar nueve meses, hasta diciembre de 2017, el programa de compra de deuda que vencía el próximo mes de marzo. Sin embargo su volumen se rebajará de 80.000 a 60.000 euros mensuales a partir de abril.

*Draghi: el BCE no ha discutido una retirada de los estímulos monetarios*

El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Mario Draghi, dijo que el consejo de gobierno no discutió hoy una retirada gradual de los estímulos monetarios en la zona del euro.

El BCE decidió prolongar las compras de deuda pública y privada nueve meses, de abril a diciembre de 2017.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2016)

¿ como va el tema ?...¿ din din din, salimos ordenadamente, con calma y en silencio y cerramos forever el hilo ?...

El BCE mantiene el precio del dinero en el 0%


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Dic 2016)

Pero vamos a ver, si el tipo de interés al 0% indica justamente que la economía no tira.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ como va el tema ?...¿ din din din, salimos ordenadamente, con calma y en silencio y cerramos forever el hilo ?...
> 
> El BCE mantiene el precio del dinero en el 0%



Sin prisas, que hay fiesta en la India y no quiero perdérmela.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Dic 2016)

El Tiempo de la Bestia: la Élite Mundial que asesina niños por placer en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(08/12 a las 18:00:12) 01:39:29 14765127 - iVoox


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Dic 2016)

Blanco cerrará todas sus tiendas y despedirá a sus 850 empleados Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Noticias de Economía en lainformacion.com


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Traduzco una explicación de BW Hill para los profanos sobre su modelo:
> 
> _"Lo que tú estas preguntando es por que estamos usando volúmenes de control, y como ellos son usados para calcular el cambio en el estado energético. Estamos usando los volúmenes de control, por que estamos aplicando un análisis entrópico. La entropía es una propiedad de la materia, al igual que la masa o el volumen son propiedades de la materia. Cuando el petróleo se va moviendo desde un volumen de control a otro, la entropía del petróleo se mueve con él. Cualquiera y cada uno de los procesos han de generar entropía para que el proceso pueda ir hacia adelante. Cuando tú bombeas petróleo junto al agua, y lo sacas fuera de las reservas petrolíferas en el subsuelo, su entropía se incrementa.
> 
> ...



Amigo, van a sacar petróleo en los USA como si no hubiera mañana.

Exxon Mobil CEO Rex Tillerson to be Secretary of State: Sources | NBC4 Washington

Veremos a los USA sacando 15M de barriles diarios?. No lo descartaría.


----------



## Peneliano (10 Dic 2016)

---------- Post added 10-dic-2016 at 20:05 ----------

Buen finde a la gente de bien , y cuidense ahí fuera.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2016)

Peneliano dijo:


> ---------- Post added 10-dic-2016 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> Buen finde a la gente de bien , y cuidense ahí fuera.



Vienen los Foo Fighters al Mad Cool Festival de Madrid el 6-8 Julio 2017.

::::::


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, van a sacar petróleo en los USA como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Exxon Mobil CEO Rex Tillerson to be Secretary of State: Sources | NBC4 Washington
> 
> Veremos a los USA sacando 15M de barriles diarios?. No lo descartaría.



Ya dije que la administración Trump iba a ir a por todas a por el carbón/gas natural y el petróleo. Ahora mismo es la única alternativa que les queda si quieren acelerar el crecimiento de la era Obama. Sin embargo, las leyes de la naturaleza son como un Terminator, no negocian.

_"Sería agradable si las leyes de la física nos permitiesen coger y elegir el lugar donde queremos aplicarlas, y donde podemos obtener otro resultado distinto al que queremos. Desafortunadamente, ellas son un constructo anti-democrático y totalitario, una serie de proclamas establecidas que la naturaleza ha hecho tragarse a los humanos, y que son completamente innegociables. Tragaos el sapo, pobres humanos"_ (BW Hill)

EE.UU puede ponerse a sacar más petróleo, pero cada año necesita sacar muchísimo más petróleo que el anterior para que tenga el mismo efecto. El conteo del número de barriles de petróleo no tiene sentido a la hora de hacer un análisis pleno, lo que tiene sentido es saber la energía entregada al consumidor final y cuantificar las pérdidas que ocurren antes que eso ocurra.

Lo que si puedes tener seguro es que con Trump, EE.UU va a sacar hasta la última gota de petróleo que se pueda extraer. Trump tiene razón cuando dice que las energías alternativas ahora mismo no son capaces de generar el mismo crecimiento económico que las convencionales, aunque ahí tenemos la solar que es competitiva ya en algunas zonas del planeta, su implantación masiva debería hacerse durante varias décadas, tiempo que en principio, no tenemos.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2016)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ya dije que la administración Trump iba a ir a por todas a por el carbón/gas natural y el petróleo. Ahora mismo es la única alternativa que les queda si quieren acelerar el crecimiento de la era Obama. Sin embargo, las leyes de la naturaleza son como un Terminator, no negocian.
> 
> _"Sería agradable si las leyes de la física nos permitiesen coger y elegir el lugar donde queremos aplicarlas, y donde podemos obtener otro resultado distinto al que queremos. Desafortunadamente, ellas son un constructo anti-democrático y totalitario, una serie de proclamas establecidas que la naturaleza ha hecho tragarse a los humanos, y que son completamente innegociables. Tragaos el sapo, pobres humanos"_ (BW Hill)
> 
> ...



Exacto, pero las pérdidas las asume la FED y siguen dando a la rueda.

Pueden estar ganando entre 5 y 10 años mientras el resto del planeta languidece y ellos avanzan en la diferenciación relativa que suele escribir Janus.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (12 Dic 2016)

España 2017: expolio fiscal y cesión ante la sedición - Roberto Centeno


----------



## Peneliano (13 Dic 2016)

#ULTIMAHORA El Congreso de Brasil aprueba congelar los gastos públicos por 20 años #AFP


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Dic 2016)

IM-PE-CA-BLE

El viejo profesor claro como el agua una vez mas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Dic 2016)

Socorro, necesito ayuda, por favor.

Mi hermano me ha enviado esto:

https://player.vimeo.com/video/170485629?***********

Estoy muy nervioso por que huele a vende humos, necesito vuestra asesoría al respecto.

Gracias

No sé a quien preguntar.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (14 Dic 2016)

El consumo per cápita en España fue 12 puntos inferior al de la media de la UE


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Dic 2016)

Y VA A CONSUMIR SU PUTA MADRE¡¡¡

Quieren impuestos??? Pues todos los impuestos que pueda evitarme ME LOS EVITARÉ¡¡¡

Colaboración con el régimen 0¡¡¡


----------



## Wein (14 Dic 2016)

Las primeras potencias mundiales salvo EEUU son dependientes del petroleo. Con EEUU fuera del control de Oriente M van a dejar que sea Iran la potencia que lo haga


----------



## Peneliano (14 Dic 2016)




----------



## El Promotor (14 Dic 2016)

Camino del colapso...

*El Banco de España eleva al 3,2% el crecimiento para 2016 y al 2,5% el de 2017*


Y ahora en serio.

Repitan todos juntos (Bertok, B-raxton, Defensor de la alegría & Cía) con convicción y tomando y soltando el aire poco a poco:








Un saludo y otro año será.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Dic 2016)

...pero este desgraciado aun se creera que aqui a alguien le importan las cuentas del ladron???

Payaso, y que me perdonen los que se dedican a tan bella profesion, QUE LA NEP ES DROGUI!!! Que sin drogui tu nep de corchopan dura medio telediario..

Palurdo y vendido...cuanto vas a penar !!!


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2016)

Promotroll, efectivamente España está más cerca del colapso.

Recuerda que la mafia castuza cuando vengan mal dadas, a los pringaos os dejarán a la intemperie en manos de hordas de esesperados que disfrutarán desmenbrando y quemando.

Colacao y a dormir mientras puedas


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Dic 2016)

El petróleo vuelve a bajar y el barril Texas ya está de nuevo en los 50 dólares. BW Hill ha respondido a un comentario que hice:

_"Como posiblemente ya sabrás, el ETP model dictamina que el mercado nunca más podrá reequilibrarse (entre oferta y demanda) sólo con las (propias) fuerzas de mercado. A no ser que caiga un meteorito o que una guerra en Oriente Medio haga saltar por los aires la mitad de su capacidad de producción, los inventarios de petróleo seguirán creciendo. Como resultado, la presión sobre los precios seguirá siendo hacia abajo; los participantes en el mercado continuarán intentando empujarlo hacia arriba. El resultado será un mercado (de petróleo) esquizofrénico, que reaccionará como si se hubiese tomado dos pastillas de Prozac y una de Speed. Hasta que el agotamiento (del petróleo) socave profundamente la capacidad productiva (del petróleo), el mercado seguirá siendo un lugar muy peligroso para jugar. Buena suerte a cualquiera que lo intente, yo estoy fuera!!!"_



Spoiler



_As you are probably aware the Etp Model states that the market can never again come back into balance from market forces alone. Short of an asteroid strike, or a Middle Eastern war that blows up half of its production capacity the inventory will just keep growing. As a result the pressure on prices will remain downward; market makers will be attempting to push it up. The result will be a schizophrenic market that will be reacting as if it took two hits of Prozac, and one of speed. Until depletion cuts deeply enough into production capacity this will remain a very dangerous market to play. Good luck to anyone trying; I'm out!_


----------



## Peneliano (14 Dic 2016)

!OJO!
Actualización de Agencia EFE. El gobierno griego mantiene su intención de subida de pensiones y la somete mañana a votación en el parlamento

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 23:17 ----------

CNBC NowCuenta verificada
‏@CNBCnow
Yahoo discloses hack affecting "more than one billion user accounts", "likely distinct" from hack disclosed in Sept Yahoo says new hack affected 1 billion users, separate from earlier attack

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 23:25 ----------

BREAKING: Yahoo says its proprietary code was targeted in a 3rd incident and used to create forged cookies to target certain users

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 23:31 ----------

OVER 1 BILLION ACCOUNTS AFFECTED: Yahoo Reveals Massive Scope of Hack Attack

---------- Post added 14-dic-2016 at 23:41 ----------

Bloomberg ‏@business 
Compromised Yahoo account info may have included names, e-mails, phone numbers and more Yahoo Says Second Hack Affected More Than 1 Billion in 2013 - Bloomberg


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Dic 2016)

BW Hill y su comentario sobre la subida de tipos:

_"Una unidad de petróleo ya no suministra más suficiente energía para alimentar suficiente economía, para que esta demande una unidad de petróleo. De esta manera, los inventarios van hacia arriba, y los precios van hacia abajo.

Robarle a Peter para pagarle a Paul sólo funciona hasta que Peter se arruina. El intento de la FED de subir los tipos frente a una economía cada vez más insolvente no será probablemente una muy buena idea. Peter está empezando a parecer algo enfermo!!! Quizás la FED piensa que pueden coger al hermano de Peter (el resto del mundo) para que pague las cuentas. Quizás el hermano de Peter les diga que se vayan a la mierda. A él nunca le importó el comportamiento derrochador de Peter, especialmente desde que él intento hacer saltar la casa por los aires!!!

Quizás alguien ha pensado sobre esto, luego otra vez, ¿Quizás no lo han hecho?"_

The Etp Model, Q & A : Peak oil studies, reports & models - Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2016)

Cuando el sistema colapse (una hora con Enric Duran)


----------



## Peneliano (17 Dic 2016)

---------- Post added 17-dic-2016 at 00:43 ----------

S. Niño Becerra ‏@sninobecerra
Hoy he tenido la oportunidad de volver a ver 'Soylent Green' (Richard Fleischer, 1973). Sugerencia: revísenla o vuelvan a verla.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2016 at 00:44 ----------

Disfruten del finde semana , las cosas se aceleran ....no se dejen engañar, saludos a la gente de bien.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Dic 2016)

¡Feliz Navidad, habitantes del hilo-cueva!

Intenten en esta noche tan familiar no darles a sus seres queridos la matraca con el colapso inminente, el apocalipsis y el madmax.

Sean buenos chicos y disfruten de la Nochebuena. Sobre todo usted, mi querido Bertok.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2016)

Feliz Navidad Promotor.

Aproveche la noche, le dejo un regalo.

Stefan Molyneux and Mike Maloney Economic Collapse Inevitable 2 - YouTube


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Dic 2016)

Qué regalo???

Feliz Natividad de Nuestro Señor a los foreros de bien, buenas personas que nos damos cita en este hilo.

Ya que no nos ha tocado la lotería, hay que seguir remando, os deseo mucha salud, y mucho cariño de vuestras familias. Lo que viene va a poner a prueba de que pasta estamos hechos, y sobre todo, si somos personas únicamente volcadas en nuestros propios deseos, o por contra, somos personas capaces de conjugar en primera del plural...y poner el BIEN COMÚN, por encima de nuestros deseos y obsesiones.

Y para sobrevivir, necesitaremos el apoyo de nuestros seres queridos, familias y pequeñas comunidades.

Espero que el Creador reconozca a los que son reflejo de VIDA y de BIEN.

Paz a los hombres de buena voluntad.

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> Qué regalo???
> 
> Feliz Natividad de Nuestro Señor a los foreros de bien, buenas personas que nos damos cita en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Le he puesto un vídeo de Stefan Molyneux & Mike Maloney, a ver si aprende algo la puta cucaracha.


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2016)

[youtube]DvF1i3BB_zs[/youtube]

---------- Post added 25-dic-2016 at 14:02 ----------

Este es el video de Stefan Molyneux & Mike Maloney.

Food for thought

[youtube]g4xpnV-0BeU[/youtube]


----------



## John Nash (25 Dic 2016)

Los consumidores comienzan a pisar el freno | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2016)

No podían haber seleccionado mejor BSO

[youtube]46MP-ITvTro[/youtube]


----------



## archiekaras (25 Dic 2016)

John Nash dijo:


> Los consumidores comienzan a pisar el freno | Economía | EL PAÍS



wirklich sehr interessant


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2016)

Para los que manejan sus ahorros a largo plazo, comparativa desde cierre de 2015 hasta el cierre del 23 de Diciembre de 2016.

ETF Lyxor IBEX35: Rentabilidad de -2,41%.
IBEX35 Futuros: Rentabilidad de -2,00%.
IBEX35 Contado: Rentabilidad de -1,85%.
IBEX35 Total Return: Rentabilidad de +2,59%.
FI Replica IBEX35: Rentabilidad del +0,1%.

Chorizos everywhere.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> Para los que manejan sus ahorros a largo plazo, comparativa desde cierre de 2015 hasta el cierre del 23 de Diciembre de 2016.
> 
> ETF Lyxor IBEX35: Rentabilidad de -2,41%.
> IBEX35 Futuros: Rentabilidad de -2,00%.
> ...



De momento siguiendo tu consejo, me mantengo en ING NN...me están dando desde 2012 de media un 6%. Garantizado tengo el 5%.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 11:00 ----------

Por cierto, querido Maese, te apuntas a entrar con toooo lo gordo, si la reliquia bárbara se va por debajo de los 1000$???

Por que es lo que pienso hacer...como dice D. Roberto Centeno...voy a empeñar hasta la camisaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2016)

******* dijo:


> De momento siguiendo tu consejo, me mantengo en ING NN...me están dando desde 2012 de media un 6%. Garantizado tengo el 5%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 11:00 ----------
> 
> ...



No sigas dogmas, hacen perder dinero.

No compres cuando venden, compra cuando compren y lo veas en el gráfico.

Paso de oro físico y el futuro.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Dic 2016)

Tengo una corazonada...

Creo que no lo volveremos a ver a estos precios...jamás...

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 15:14 ----------

De todas formas...es un dinero olvidado, he renunciado a él hace mucho

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 15:47 ----------

Page Not Found

EDITO: el foro funciona como el culo...YA NO HAY ORO EN LA RFEDERAL...aviso a navegantes...:no:


----------



## El Promotor (27 Dic 2016)

Menudo fin de año, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos del hilo-cueva.

En lo económico...

*España cerrará este año con la recuperación del PIB previo a la crisis*

27/12/2016

El fin de año dejará a España una buena noticia: la recuperación del PIB previo a la crisis, los 1,16 billones que tocó nuestra economía en el año 2008, antes de que la recesión más severa en décadas se llevara por delante casi 80.000 millones de riqueza. La tasa interanual de crecimiento, que doblará a la de la Unión Europea y se situará previsiblemente entre el 3,2% y el 3,3%, servirá para volver a alcanzar ese nivel ocho años después.

El Banco de España ya avisó la semana pasada de que el PIB del cuarto trimestre va camino de crecer el 0,7%. Mientras, las previsiones de la Autoridad Independiente de Responsabilidad Fiscal (AIReF) dibujan un avance incluso mayor, del 0,8%. Tasas suficientes para que, finalmente, el avance del año sea similar al de 2015, del 3,2%, o incluso levemente superior. Y en cualquier caso, muy por encima de lo que pronosticaban expertos e instituciones hasta el verano, dando por hecho que el avance del PIB sería inferior al 3%.

La recuperación, sin embargo, ha sorprendido a propios y extraños, mucho más después de los diez meses de parón institucional que no han servido para que el PIB perdiese ni un ápice de fuelle, con tasas trimestrales de entre el 0,7% y el 0,8%. Así, este año España habrá recuperado casi otros 40.000 millones de riqueza, la misma cifra del año anterior. y sumará su tercer año consecutivo de incremento económico.


Y en lo político...

*Navidad sangrienta en Podemos*

26/12/2016

Nunca ha habido políticos en España que se hayan tocado, abrazado y besado tanto como los dirigentes de Podemos. Comparados con lo que se ha visto en el PSOE en los últimos meses, son Love Actually, el Kamasutra y una canción de Barbra Streisand, todo junto y envuelto en papel de regalo con un inmenso lazo. Pero un partido acostumbrado a quemar etapas a velocidad supersónica ha terminado por confirmar la idea de que no hay matrimonio sellado por el amor eterno que no pueda saltar en pedazos. Sus dos principales dirigentes han pasado de enviarse cartas públicas llenas de cariños y arrumacos a lanzarse la vajilla, los muebles y los cuadros a la cabeza. Y a llamar a sus amigos para que sacudan al otro. Porque no sabes lo que me ha hecho.

Si habíamos pensado que la relación entre Pablo Iglesias e Íñigo Errejón era un canto a la monogamia política, ahora parecen más Richard Burton y Elizabeth Taylor. En las épocas malas. 


Justo al revés de como se predijo en este hilo oscuro y decadente hace un año más o menos.

En resumen...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Dic 2016)

Economía: PIB real vía gasto -17,1%. ¿Y ahora qué?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Deuda pública: PIB por rentas: un 18,7% menor al oficial. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## El Promotor (27 Dic 2016)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Economía: PIB real vía gasto -17,1%. ¿Y ahora qué?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> Deuda pública: PIB por rentas: un 18,7% menor al oficial. Blogs de El Disparate Económico



¿El viejo Centeno y sus paranoias económicas?

Anda ya...


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2016)

Como el jilo del promotroll tiene menos visitas que el desierto de Atacama. Viene aquí a dar la chapa y a justificar el sueldo.
Ascazo.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Dic 2016)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si los fachuzos aprenden a partir del minuto 21
> 
> [youtube]LKaj3rzNYLA[/youtube]



Que grande es Sánchez Mato, su héroe...

*Sánchez Mato se gasta 104 millones en comprar un edificio y la oposición pide su dimisión*

29/12/2016

Carlos Sánchez Mato, el polémico edil de Economía y Hacienda del Ayuntamiento de Madrid atraviesa un momento delicado. Por un lado, la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena está cada vez más distanciada de él. Por otro lado, su alianza con el PSOE ha saltado por los aires a raíz del impasse en el que se encuentra el presupuesto municipal de 2017. 

[...] Sánchez Mato no se ha quedado de brazos cruzados y ha pasado a la ofensiva. Tras admitir que el Ayuntamiento iba a dejar sin ejecutar el 40% de las inversiones anunciadas, ha adoptado una nueva estrategia. Ahora, el edil de Economía y Hacienda pretende vender la idea de que va a cerrar el año con una ejecución de más del 90%. ¿Y cómo se llega a esta cifra?

Muy sencillo: el Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha comprado un edificio en el número 45 de la calle Alcalá, maniobra con la que sumará 104 millones de euros al gasto comprometido en inversiones. A esta operación se suman otras similares que van en la misma dirección: maquillar los bajísimos niveles de ejecución presupuestaria con abultadas compras de última hora que poco o nada tienen que ver con las inversiones anunciadas a comienzos de año.








Impresionante. :XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Dic 2016)

Para ti que te identificas con él, enseñando la patita, será grande...

Para nosotros es un hijodelagranputa mas ...prescindible...ya me entiendes.

Todo llega en esta vida. No lo dudes, escoria...acabarás tus días como mereces.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Dic 2016)

B-raxton no acierto una ni por casualidad dijo:


> Para ti que te identificas con él, enseñando la patita, será grande...
> 
> Para nosotros es un hijodelagranputa mas ...prescindible...ya me entiendes.
> 
> Todo llega en esta vida. No lo dudes, escoria...acabarás tus días como mereces.



Aprovecho, mi querido y fanatizado habitante del hilo-cueva, para desesrle un feliz año nuevo lleno de owneds. Felicitación que hago extensible a Bertok, Defensor de la alegría, Eljusticiero y compañía.

Si en este 2016 que ya agoniza consideran que han tenido suficientes palos y dosis de realidad por mi parte esperen a que llegue 2017, año del comienzo de la NEP 2.0 (2017-2019).

Volveré a partir del 9 de enero a evaluar sus "progresos" en este hilo. 

Intenten mientras tanto no ahogarse en su propia bilis. Y si les queda algo de lucidez y todavía recuerdan como se hace, disfruten de la vida.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Dic 2016)

Sin duda lo haremos, bicho inmundo, pero no a costa de jodersela a los demás...yo duermo por la noche sabiendo esto, y rogándole a Dios N. S. que me de siempre lucidez para saber desentrañar la realidad que se presenta ante mis ojos...y saber diferenciar EL BIEN DEL MAL...

Este año empieza vuestro via crucis...compra vaselina...


----------



## electrón (31 Dic 2016)

No se si lo ha posteado alguien antes, pero como se que por aquí gusta el género:

Serie 3%
https://www.vayatele.com/ficcion-internacional/3-trailer-de-la-serie-post-apocaliptica-brasilena-de-netflix


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2016)

electrón dijo:


> No se si lo ha posteado alguien antes, pero como se que por aquí gusta el género:
> 
> Serie 3%
> https://www.vayatele.com/ficcion-internacional/3-trailer-de-la-serie-post-apocaliptica-brasilena-de-netflix



Ya no hay para todos.

Recursos menguantes para la élite, por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2016)

Feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros de bien.

Recapitulando, el año 2016 ha traído más luces que sombras: Brexit, Trump o la derrota humillante de Renzi en el referendúm, que deja sembrado el camino para la victoria del Movimiento 5 Estrellas.

A pesar de que en este hilo se reunen burbumoris sedientos de un intercambio nuclear entre Rusia y EE.UU como D. Promotor, el cual quería con todas sus ganas (aunque ahora lo disimule) que ganase la cobaya de la élite, Hillary Clinton, y que EE.UU siguiese enfrentada a Rusia (ya que tampoco disimula su desdén por un defensor de los valores occidentales como Vladimir Putin), al final éstos no han prevalecido.

El mundo tiene una oportunidad de enfrentarse a una era crítica, que asomará bastante pronto, sin caer en la tentación de la guerra para evadir la responsabilidad propia. El hecho de que EE.UU y Rusia vayan a llevarse bien (por mucho que democratas y republicanos le hagan la vida imposible a Trump a este respecto), me parece de las mejores noticias del año, y posiblemente, de este joven siglo. En el lado contrario, veremos el año que viene un incremento de las tensiones con China, la cual está sufriendo una hemorragia con tal de mantener estable el valor del yuan.

En cuanto al panorama internacional y los mercados, atentos al rally de Trump, no creo que se mantenga por mucho más tiempo y pienso que habrá una corrección cuando la gente se dé cuenta de que su plan de infraestructuras deberá ser más limitado de lo previsto. El dólar no obstante, seguirá fortaleciéndose ante el desplome de las divisas emergentes, y espero una nueva corrección de las materias primas. En cuanto a la recesión que se anticipa en EE.UU, quizás el efecto Trump pueda retrasarla algo, pero es seguro que se la comerá en su mandato y podría ser el momento determinante de su historia, de la de su pais, y de la humanidad entera.

Habrá que estar muy atentos al petróleo y ver la reacción de Arabia Saudi y otros países petroleros. A este ritmo, en 2021-2022, Arabia Saudi se quedaría sin reservas de divisa extranjera y sufriría un enorme ajuste y devaluación de su moneda y nivel de vida. Si el precio del petróleo vuelve a ir hacia abajo, va a cundir el pánico en la OPEP y en los países productores, y nosotros deberíamos estar atentos. Esperemos que ante esta situación, se empiecen a quitar trabas al desarrollo de la energía solar en nuestro país y se apuesten por plantas de gas para sustituir al fuel-oil de centrales de combustión. Esta debería ser la prioridad número 1 de España y de cualquier país para afrontar la crisis que está por llegar.

En cuanto al panorama nacional, mientras no haya tempestad en el exterior, España seguirá siendo relativamente estable. El turismo está en récords absolutos, ayudado por la inestabilidad en todos los destinos que son competencia de España. Las pensiones, amenazan por el horizonte y el 2017 será año de decisiones. Habrá subidas de impuestos y el déficit seguirá sin cuadrar. 

Ahora mismo no hay alternativa a Rajoy por que los partidos que estaban llamados a serlo no han querido. Será él el encargado de comerse el guano, que Dios nos pille confesados y a él también por supuesto.

Un saludo y espero que 2017 sea un año cargado de éxitos en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (31 Dic 2016)

Gran comentario, es un placer leerle.


----------



## BRAXTON (31 Dic 2016)

Feliz Año a todos.

Le has llamado burbumori a la ladilla almizclera?

2017 sera el año de transito a la claudicacion de 2018.

Ya han reconocido que la deuda no se va a pagar...y el monstruo pide mas y mas.

Alea jacta est!

Paz a los hombres de buena voluntad.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2016)

Foreros y floreros, les deseo feliz fin de año y año nuevo.

Este año que termina ha sido excepcional y difícilmente repetible en varios aspectos.

Pónganse babero porque se van a hartar de guano.

C U in da jel, mdfs


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2017)

[youtube]bal13KPrzTo[/youtube]


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2017)

BW Hill empieza fuerte el año.

_"Kunstler tiene una justificación razonable para la negatividad que él proyecta:

GDP (current US$) | Data 

El PIB del planeta (medido en dólares) cayó un 5,7% en 2015, el mayor declive anual de toda la historia (según los datos del Banco Mundial). Esto es mayor que el declive visto al comienzo de la Gran Depresión del año 29. La situación actual obviamente se sostiene junta con "magia financiera":El equivalente a un chicle y un hilo para empaquetar. Una vez el brillo empiece a desgastarse de todos esos nuevos dólares acuñados sin respaldo, empezarán los fuegos artificiales.

La única pregunta sobre la predicción de Kunstler no es el Sí, sino el cuando. Con un declive del 5,7% del PIB anual (medido en dólares), la economía está consumiendo su base de activos a una alta velocidad para continuar con el show. Cuando el coste de producir esta conversión de activos en consumibles se vuelva mayor que el valor de los productos producidos, el show llegará a su conclusión. Mientras el precio del petróleo continúa con su largo descenso hacia 0 $, estos activos están perdiendo valor rápidamente. Si su tasa actual (de descenso del precio) continua al 24% anual (y el modelo ETP dice que debe hacerlo), no pasarán posiblemente más de un par de años antes de que las cosas empiecen a desaparecer de las estanterías de los supermercados.

Por supuesto, la mayoría no se dará cuenta de que nada va mal, hasta que sus cajeros y tarjetas de crédito empiecen a ser rechazadas. Entonces, ellos gritarán a los políticos para que lo arreglen. Esto (último) deberá ser para partirse de la risa!!"_



Spoiler



Kunstler has reasonable justification for the negativity he projects:

GDP (current US$) | Data 

World GDP fell by 5.7% in 2015; the largest annual decline in history. That is greater than the descent seen at the beginning of the Great Depression of '29. The present situation is obviously being held together with financial wizardry; the equivalent of chewing gum and baling twine. Once the sheen starts wearing off all these freshly minted, and totally unbacked dollars the fireworks will begin! 

The only question about Kunstler's predictions is not if; but when! At a GDP decline rate of 5.7% per year the economy is consuming its asset base at top speed to keep the show going. When the cost of performing that conversion of assets into consumables becomes greater than the value of the products it produces, the show will come to its conclusion. As the price of oil continues on its long term downward trend those assets are losing value rapidly. If its present trend rate of 24% per year continues (and the Etp Model says it must) there is not likely to be more than a couple of years before things start to disappear from the shelves. 

Of course, most won't notice anything amiss until their ATM, and credit cards start to bounce. Then they will scream to the politicians to fix it. That should be hilarious!



--------------

Por otra parte, parece que el modelo de BW Hill ya ha aparecido en la prensa española y alemana, aunque el autor no está contento con la que forma en que se explica y está trabajando en una mejor forma de presentarlo al público general.

Modelo ETP: se acaba la energía del petróleo disponible (muy pronto)


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Ene 2017)

...y el tontopolla de turno PONTIFICANDO en la secta el gran año que va a ser 2017...

Será gracioso verles vociferando, gesticulando, echando espumarajos por la boca, unos contra otros, social democratas, democrata sociales, conservosaurios y liberantasticos...todos diciendo lo mismo, que su mierda no huele, que la que huele es la de los demás... 

Vuelta al ladrillo y mas deuda...y querrán que algo cambie??? jo jo jo

Einstein tenía razón: lo más infinito pero que infinito de verdad es la estupidez humana. Tropezar infinitas veces en la misma piedra...la del egoísmo como nuevo dios.

Un placer leerte amigo El justiciero...y un lujo


----------



## Ytumas (3 Ene 2017)

Hachazo a las pensiones y desvalijamiento de la Seguridad Social



> (...)
> 
> Inducido por estas visiones apocalípticas, el miedo a que el principal edificio del estado del bienestar se venga abajo debería conducir –ese es el objetivo patente y hasta declarado- al florecimiento de los planes de pensiones privados para satisfacción de nuestros saneadísimos bancos. Se recorrería así ese tortuoso camino que va de la estafa al timo de la estampita. El patrimonio de dichos fondos, que a 31 de diciembre de 2007 ascendía a 86.600 millones, se situó en octubre del pasado año en 68.240 millones, según los datos de Inverco.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2017)

uuuuuffffff

Things That Make You Go Hmm... Like The Death Of The Petrodollar, And What Comes After | Zero Hedge


----------



## Peneliano (5 Ene 2017)

Aunque sea con retraso me paso por este espacio , para desearle un feliz año 2017 a toda la gente de bien que pulula por estos lares . 
Las cosas se aceleran .....

---------- Post added 05-ene-2017 at 20:55 ----------

RLC (2017-01-05) Las cifras de paro no han sido para disparar cohetes. Final infantil y cursi de Obama. en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(05/01 a las 14:58:44) 01:04:34 15851730 - iVoox


----------



## El Promotor (8 Ene 2017)

Entro al hilo-cueva, veo a los fracasados gurús del apocalipsis dándose abrazos y palmaditas de consuelo en la espalda tras el trauma de 2016, me río de sus renovadas esperanzas de un colapso inminente de cara a 2017 y les aviso:

- ¡Cuerpo a tierra, burbumoris resentidos! La NEP 2.0 (2017-2019) ya está aquí.

*España viaja en primera clase en la Europa de las dos velocidades*

La recuperación de la economía española no solo es real, sino que España encabeza, junto con Alemania, la lista de los cuatro países de la eurozona para los que se prevé una recuperación a mayor velocidad durante este año. Así lo señala el informe de HSBC para economía europea, que vaticina un crecimiento en Europa a dos velocidades. La entidad señala a España como una de las dos mejores noticias para este año, junto a Alemania, mientras que señala su preocupación por la debilidad de la recuperación en Francia e Italia, que viajan en el vagón de cola.








Imparable.


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Ene 2017)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, y todo el que no lo vea así es un antipatriota y un terrorista en potencia.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Ene 2017)

CENTENEITOR, como ustedes lo llaman, repartiendo hostias como panes al héroe de Bertok & Cia...

_*Holocausto, solo burocracia. Terrorismo, comprensible*







09.01.2017

Poco antes de Navidad, saltaron a los medios unas declaraciones del líder de Podemos, que las fiestas han hecho olvidar, pero que no pueden ser pasadas por alto por su gravedad y trascendencia. Para D. Pablo Iglesias, lo expresado en el título del artículo es la consideración moral y política que le merecen estas dos manifestaciones extremas del MAL. Algo tan monstruoso que ningún líder político en Occidente lo compartiría, y sin embargo nada menos que cinco millones de españoles han votado a un político que defiende tesis tan repugnantes —totalitarias, antisemitas, anticristianas y guerracivilistas— que habría sido excluido del juego político en todo el mundo civilizado.

Afirma Antonio García Trevijano, el mas importante pensador político español de todo el siglo XX, que “la historia de la humanidad, desde el punto de vista moral, había ascendido con altibajos desde la Prehistoria hasta Hitler, quien con su decisión de exterminar fría y científicamente a todo un pueblo, demostró que cualquier sociedad, por culta que sea, puede retroceder a la barbarie más absoluta. El Holocausto es la prueba de ello”. Sin embargo, para Iglesias, el Holocausto fue solo “un mero problema burocrático”, y en el colmo de la aberración añade que “no hay tanta diferencia entre los policías que detienen emigrantes en nuestras metrópolis y los guardias de las SS [en los campos de exterminio]”. ¿Hay alguien decente en el mundo capaz de suscribir estas palabras?

Para Trevijano, “un político que banalice el exterminio genocida de todo un pueblo, como ha hecho Pablo Iglesias, sería excluido inmediatamente de todo círculo humano en cualquier rincón de la tierra”. Además, Iglesias sostiene también que “el derecho no es mas que la voluntad racionalizada de los vencedores”, frase que encierra un grado de perversión moral sencillamente inaudito, ya que el derecho es lo que nos separa del desorden moral y de la barbarie social. Y lo ilustra con un ejemplo: “Mi abuelo, que presidió un tribunal militar durante nuestra Guerra Civil, lo vivió en sus carnes cuando fue condenado a muerte por un tribunal franquista”.

Con la mendacidad que le caracteriza, Iglesias oculta que su abuelo no fue condenado por presidir un tribunal militar, sino por participar en sacas de civiles en Madrid y en particular de un paisano suyo de Villafranca de los Barros en Extremadura, el marques de San Fernando, a quien identificó y sacó de su casa y que fue asesinado poco después. Y lo que tampoco dice es que la pena de muerte le fue conmutada por la de 30 años, que salió en libertad a los cinco años, y se colocó en un puesto relevante en la Administración franquista. ¿Cuántas sentencias de muerte no conmutadas pronunció el tribunal de su abuelo?

Y en la misma línea está su reiterada negativa no solo a condenar el terrorismo islámico sino a encontrar razones para el mismo. “No es hora de venganzas”, afirmó después de un sonado atentado, es decir, no se debe perseguir y juzgar a los asesinos. En la misma línea, se negó a suscribir el pacto antiyihadista, o cuando el Congreso en pleno se levantó para aplaudir y homenajear a la víctimas de ETA, toda la bancada de Podemos no solamente permaneció sentada, es que además se mofó de ello. En el último atentado en Berlín, habló de “acontecimientos en Europa”, sin emplear la palabra 'atentado' o 'yihadismo', algo que haría estallar de indignación a las redes sociales. [...]_


En el artículo, que es bastante extenso, el viejo cascarrabias se despacha a gusto. Otro ejemplo más:

_Sus alternativas son los regímenes de Bolivia, Ecuador y Venezuela. “Nuestro pensamiento se basa en una serie de experiencias políticas de la 'década ganada' en Latinoamérica, que nos ha dado las herramientas para interpretar la realidad de la crisis española (sic) en el contexto de la Europa periférica”, “experiencias que en condiciones de severa crisis política y económica, permitieron formaciones populares y progresistas, consiguieron victorias electorales que transformaron en proyectos de recuperación de soberanía”. Una recuperación de soberanía que choca frontalmente con su apoyo al separatismo y la destrucción de la nación mas antigua de Europa, lo que sus referentes políticos bolivarianos no tolerarían jamás.

Y una política económica —que pretende imponer en España— igual a la de estos países, donde se ha pasado una “severa crisis económica”, el hundimiento más absoluto llevando a sus pueblos a la miseria y al hambre, que carecen de los bienes y servicios más básicos. Y todo ello engañando a los ciudadanos con promesas económicas disparatadas, como ha hecho en Grecia su amigo Txipras, que ha bajado pensiones, cobertura del paro y salarios públicos a niveles de miseria, justo lo contrario a lo que prometió._


Impresionante. :XX:


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (9 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> CENTENEITOR, como ustedes lo llaman, repartiendo hostias como panes al héroe de Bertok & Cia...
> 
> _*Holocausto, solo burocracia. Terrorismo, comprensible*
> 
> ...



Deberias lavarte bien las manos antes de escribir sobre Centeno y ya si eso pon lo que escribe sobre las cuentas reales del estado y la puta ruina de pais que es España.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Ene 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> Deberias lavarte bien las manos antes de escribir sobre Centeno y ya si eso pon lo que escribe sobre las cuentas reales del estado y la puta ruina de pais que es España.



Verá, mi querido amigo burbumori.

Soy plenamente consciente del maravilloso mundo de fantasía apocalíptico que ustedes se han montado en este hilo-cueva, cada vez más alucinógeno y alejado de la realidad. Por esa razón de vez en cuando les traigo noticias del mundo exterior, de modo que aún conserven un finísimo y frágil hilo que les conecte con la cordura y la razón.

También se que les resulta muy doloroso e inexplicable según sus distorsionados parámetros mentales que el mundo de afuera, el de verdad, no esté ardiendo en llamas. Pero es lo que hay:

Crecimiento económico

*El Banco de España eleva al 3,2% el crecimiento para 2016 y al 2,5% el de 2017*


Empleo

*El paro cierra 2016 con la mayor caída de la historia*

*La Seguridad Social gana 540.655 cotizantes en 2016, el mejor año de afiliación en una década*


Exportaciones

*España, segundo país de la eurozona con mayor crecimiento de las exportaciones en 2016*


Venta de automóviles

*La venta de coches crece un 11% en 2016 pese al fin del Plan PIVE*


Turismo

*Los turistas extranjeros que viajaron a España gastaron en 2016 un 8,4% más que en 2015*

Etcétera.


Algún día me lo agradecerán.


----------



## Bulldog99 (10 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Verá, mi querido amigo burbumori.
> 
> Soy plenamente consciente del maravilloso mundo de fantasía apocalíptico que ustedes se han montado en este hilo-cueva, cada vez más alucinógeno y alejado de la realidad. Por esa razón de vez en cuando les traigo noticias del mundo exterior, de modo que aún conserven un finísimo y frágil hilo que les conecte con la cordura y la razón.
> 
> ...




Ya pueden cerrar este hilo para siempre, salir de la cueva y buscar empleo para ser alguien de provecho ::


----------



## El Promotor (11 Ene 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Ya pueden cerrar este hilo para siempre, salir de la cueva y buscar empleo para ser alguien de provecho ::



Ganas dan de hacerlo.

Pero creo que abierto resulta más útil. Como monumento a la indigencia intelectual de los falsos profetas del hundimiento y ejemplo de fracaso del colectivo burbumori no tiene precio.

Noticia de ayer:

*Moncloa eleva hasta el 3,3% el crecimiento de España en 2016*

Y esta otra de hoy:

*BBVA mejora su previsión de PIB para España al 3,3% en 2016 y al 2,5% en 2017*


Además, y por si fuera poco, resulta estupendo para echarse unas risas neperianas.


----------



## kabyla (11 Ene 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-dar-maxima-difusion-a-mis-articulos-101.html


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ene 2017)

Un tontopolla de libro, un insecto libidinoso, un palurdo juntaletras voceará las virtudes de la NEP...hasta el mismo día de su colapso.

Es más, ese mismo día, las cifras del hijodeputa este serán cojonudas...

Lo llaman contabilidad flexible...sabiamente combinado en un coctel de informaciones sesgadas.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Ene 2017)

Aportaciones brillantes de Steve Ludlum y BW Hill:

Empieza BW Hill:

_"Mientras EE.UU permanezca siendo el exportador más grande de productos finales (petrolíferos) que es en la actualidad, no veo como eso pudiera ocurrir (EL HECHO DE QUE EL PETRÓLEO SE COMPRE Y VENDA EN DÓLARES EN EL MERCADO INTERNACIONAL). EE.UU compra petróleo en dólares, y vende petróleo en dólares. Hasta que no haya petróleo que comprar, o más posibemente, nadie para comprar petróleo, el dólar permanecerá como una divisa fuerte. El dólar posiblemente permanecerá fuerte a expensas de otras divisas. Ahí es donde van a aparecer las primeras divisas. Dije hace un año que si quieres ver como progresa el proceso de agotamiento, observa el mercado FOREX. Liras turcas, pesos mejicanos, etc y etc. Los ejemplos se están haciendo cada vez más comunes."_

Esto fue lo que dijo Steve Ludlum hace poco:

_"¿Recuerdas la "preferencia del dólar"? No cojas un libro de economía, no lo encontrarás allí. Sólo por que Marshall o Keynes no escribiesen sobre ello, no significa que no sea real. "La preferencia del dólar" es lo que (nos) suena: Dada la elección entre aceptar el dólar como pago o una o más divisas extranjeras (que no sean el dólar, claro); entre quedarte el dólar o gastarlo por cualquier porquería; entre quedarte el dólar o activos no-líquidos, la gente elegirá el dólar. El tema central es que determina el valor del dólar. La teoría económica convencional de Lucas/Friedman sugieren que las eficiencias a medida que pasa el tiempo descuentan el dinero del futuro: Esto y la preferencia temporal "descubre" el valor actual del dinero.

La narrativa convencional apoya el papel como fijador de tipos de interés de los bancos centrales y la centralidad de la política monetaria. La "Debtonomics" (el sistema "deudonómico"), insiste que el dólar y otras divisas están valoradas por el intercambio que ocurre mediante la demanda de petróleo, algo que tiene lugar millones de veces cada día en las gasolineras del planeta.

Pregunta para Donald Trump: Millones de consumidores de gasolina frente a un puñado de banqueros centrales y políticos corruptos, ¿quién gana? El valor del dólar es la adquisición de combustible por cada uno de estos millones de consumidores, respecto a otras divisas, representa además el valor de los dólares del futuro en un mundo con escasez de combustible. Bajo esta narrativa, los dólares representan un poder("forma de ganar acceso a") por el combustible, como los dólares y otras divisas representaban poderes por el oro en la época del patrón oro. De esta manera, el dólar es una divisa fuerte que se está volviendo todavía más fuerte, que está siendo retirada de circulación (acaparada) por el valor que representa.

Ponlo de otra manera, la "preferencia del dólar" es la convergencia entre el valor del capital "petróleo" y los dólares que son intercambiados por él. El combustible por si mismo es más valioso que las empresas del mundo real que hacen uso de el, sin importan los medios que se utilizan para ajustar su precio. De esta forma de razonamiento, el combustible que se queda en el subsuelo en Dakota del Norte vale más que el combustible que se quema (y gasta) en un coche atrapado en el tráfico de una autopista de Los Ángeles. Las empresas (que gastan combustible) no ganan nada por sí mismas, y esencialmente carecen de valor. Ellas existen solamente para pedir prestado, ganar - y hacer uso del crédito es su producto primario: Otros bienes y servicios están dirigidos a justificar la emisión de crédito en cantidades cada vez mayores. Parte de esta corriente se vuelve propiedad de empresarios bien posicionados: Enormes e inmerecidos ingresos prestados es lo que mueve al sistema. Cuando deuda = riqueza, hay un incentivo para endeudarse lo máximo posible, quedarte para ti mismo lo máximo posible, y trasladar el pago de la deuda y su servicio a los otros.

Nuestra economía no es más que un vasto régimen de traslado de costes(deuda), nuestra crisis actual es la escasez de "otros" que sean capaces de sobrellevar la losa de los cada vez más grandes costes derivados de esos "ingresos".

Figura 3: Divisas de mercados emergentes. Los "carry trades" se han ido deshaciendo desde el año 2011, a medida que el dólar se hace más fuerte. El carry del dólar es una manera de ponerse corto en dólares, los inversores piden prestado en EE.UU a bajos tipos de interés, y entonces venden dólares por otros activos de alto-rendimiento denominados en otras divisas. El declive del dólar se convierte en ingresos para todos aquellos que tienen activos en otra parte del planeta. Cuando el dólar se refuerza como está haciendo ahora, esta manera de proceder fracasa. Cualquier apreciación de activos en una divisa extranjera es más que contrarrestada por las pérdidas en el tipo cambiario (frente al dólar). Lo que esto significa es que los costes son cada vez más díficil de trasladar (a otros), que las deudas en dólares mantenidas fuera de las fronteras de EE.UU no pueden ser retiradas. La exportación de dólares y el traslado de costes que han significado el impulso de la globalización. Eso, y el comercio de petróleo. El agotamiento de recursos y la "preferencia del dólar" están acabando con los tres (exportación de dólares, traslado de costes y globalización)."
_

King Trump The Irrelevant | Economic Undertow


----------



## Bulldog99 (12 Ene 2017)

Amanece el día de hoy con que el récord de turistas en un año no va solo, si no que el gasto de dinero por turista también marca récord... más de 1000 euros por turista.
España es un gran país.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Ene 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Amanece el día de hoy con que el récord de turistas en un año no va solo, si no que el gasto de dinero por turista también marca récord... más de 1000 euros por turista.
> 
> España es un gran país.



Efectivamente...

*España supera por primera vez los 75 millones de turistas extranjeros*

España ha batido en 2016 el récord de llegada de turistas internacionales y supera por primera vez los 75 millones de visitantes. En total han sido 75,3 millones de extranjeros los que han viajado a España, 7,2 millones más que el año anterior. Esto implica un crecimiento del 9,9% respecto a 2015, según los datos adelantados este jueves por el ministro de Energía y Turismo, Álvaro Nadal. El gasto total se disparó hasta los 77.000 millones de euros, lo que supone una subida del 8,3%. El desembolso de los turistas también creció y se sitúa en 138 euros al día por visitante, un 6,5% más que en 2015.


Impresionante.


----------



## bertok (12 Ene 2017)

El modelo productivo se decantó por los servicios de nulo valor: cubatas, mamadas y limpiar habitaciones.

Cucaracha de mierda, tiembla porque con las leyes de tus amos peperros, la próxima crisis se va a eliminar millones de empleos en apenas 6 meses.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Ene 2017)

No pasa nada...la gloriosa NEP les regalara un contrato de una hora diaria...y todos así:



Serán nuevos hijos de la NEP...del glorioso y prospero reino de Felipon.


----------



## Bulldog99 (13 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El modelo productivo se decantó por los servicios de nulo valor: cubatas, mamadas y limpiar habitaciones.
> 
> Cucaracha de mierda, tiembla porque con las leyes de tus amos peperros, la próxima crisis se va a eliminar millones de empleos en apenas 6 meses.



Seguro?

En España se crean el 50% de los empleos del sector industrial dentro de la zona euro - elEconomista.es


----------



## Peneliano (13 Ene 2017)

Larry Summers: "In economics, things take longer to happen than you think they will and then they happen faster than you thought they could"


----------



## El Promotor (13 Ene 2017)

A ver...



bertok dijo:


> El modelo productivo se decantó por los servicios de nulo valor: cubatas, mamadas y limpiar habitaciones.
> 
> Cucaracha de mierda, tiembla porque con las leyes de tus amos peperros, la próxima crisis se va a eliminar millones de empleos en apenas 6 meses.





B-raxton dijo:


> No pasa nada...la gloriosa NEP les regalara un contrato de una hora diaria...y todos así:
> 
> 
> 
> Serán nuevos hijos de la NEP...del glorioso y prospero reino de Felipon.



¡Ánimo con el colapso y el apocalipsis en 2017, wapísimos!


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2017)

El colapso de la Unión Europea explicado para políticos españoles - Economía Directa 14-1-2017 - Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2017)

[youtube]XKK86fJ4LVY[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Ene 2017)

Pero, ¿de qué van ustedes?

Extraigo un párrafo:

*De los casi 20 millones de contratos gestionados en 2016, más de 18 millones han sido contratos temporales, y la mitad de los indefinidos son a tiempo parcial. La media mensual salarial no supera los 600 euros. Si tomamos los datos de la última EPA disponible, la del tercer trimestre de 2016, observamos que el número de horas semanales trabajadas han pasado de 529 millones en 2011 a 515 millones en 2016. Esto simplemente quiere decir que bajo el actual ejecutivo se ha destruido empleo y, el que queda, se ha repartido entre más personas.*

REP

IMPRESIONANTE

:vomito:


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2017)

******* dijo:


> Pero, ¿de qué van ustedes?
> 
> Extraigo un párrafo:
> 
> ...



Terrorífico el artículo de Juan Laborda.

La inmensa mayoría sigue votando a estos mangantes y su partido bisagra.

Hay lo que nos merecemos y que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Ene 2017)

Martin Armstrong predice una Macro-Crisis para Enero de 2020.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Ene 2017)

A ver...



Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Martin Armstrong predice una Macro-Crisis para Enero de 2020.



Atención, habitantes del hilo-cueva. Burburmoris y burbumoras.

El colapso "inminente" y el consiguiente apocalipsis final se retrasan de 2017 a 2020 por problemas técnicos. Disculpen las molestias.

Fdo: la autoridad competente.

:XX:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otros 20 céntimos. Su NEP es imparable.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Otros 20 céntimos. Su NEP es imparable.



Zasca tras zasca...

*España recuperará el PIB previo a la crisis en el segundo trimestre*

El Gobierno avanzó la semana pasada que España creció un 3,3% en 2016, lo cual confirma la buena salud de la economía. La cuestión ahora es si la fase actual de recuperación permitirá alcanzar el nivel de renta previo al estallido de la crisis.

*Una primera aproximación, basada en el PIB nominal*a partir de datos del INE, muestra que si España creció un 3,3% el pasado año, y aplicando un deflactor del PIB en línea con el acumulado hasta septiembre, la economía española se quedaría a tan sólo 2.000 millones de euros de recuperar su nivel máximo de 2008. Si se tiene en cuenta que en porcentaje esto apenas supone un 0,2%, una cifra inferior al margen de error existente en posibles revisiones futuras del PIB, *podría afirmarse que España ya registró en 2016 el PIB previo al estallido de la crisis.*








*Estas son las conclusiones de comparar el PIB en términos nominales. Sin embargo sería más correcto realizar ese análisis con valores deflactados del PIB* para de esta forma, con euros en términos constantes de cada año, poder comparar lo que la economía producía en bienes y servicios entre 2008 y 2016, sin considerar la variación de los precios.

*En este caso*, no se podría afirmar que España haya superado la crisis en 2016. Habría que esperar al presente año para poder realizar tal afirmación, puesto que *bastaría un crecimiento del 1,6% para recuperar el nivel de PIB registrado en 2008.*








Y que tenga un buen día.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ene 2017)

Entiendo que sacan a las putas y a las drogas del PIB marianil???


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Ene 2017)

El mismo PIB con un 70% de deuda superior en términos absolutos y el país que ha entrado en una debacle estructural, natalidad por los suelos, las cotizaciones sociales muy inferiores a las de ese año, la masa salarial bastante más pequeña, la precariedad aumentando y el hilo que nos salva es el turismo.

Es como si alguien tiene en su banco unos 100k euros en 2007, pero debe 30k euros; pasan 10 años y dice que todo va de puta madre, que sigue teniendo esos 100k euros, aunque ahora deba más 102k o 103k euros. Yo me quedaría mirándole así.







Por cierto, Trump (elegido gracias a la NEP mundial y a lo bien que va todo, al igual que el Brexit, el NO a Renzi, etc... la gente le encanta expresar lo bien que va la NEP) te manda un mensaje Promo :o

*Tema mítico* : Trump la lía: "La UE es un instrumento alemán, está acabada""La OTAN está obsoleta""BMW pagará aranceles" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Ene 2017)

Veo que se me han adelantado en el comentario, así que sólo agradecer a las putas su colaboración cada vez mayor con el bienestar en España, y también a sus hijos por supuesto.



El Promotor dijo:


> *España recuperará el PIB previo a la crisis en el segundo trimestre*
> 
> El Gobierno avanzó la semana pasada...::


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2017)

Esperemos que Trump no defraude.

[youtube]VVrMLXnlGdU[/youtube]


----------



## Sigerico (22 Ene 2017)

*]El problema numero uno de España es la debacle DEMOGRÁFICA unido al remplazo étnico promovido por las élites Financieras Internacionales atraves de sus lacayos locales . Se esta produciendo un genocidio silencioso de un pueblo milenario como el Español incluyendo a Vascos y Catalanes.

Como causa de lo anterior y de todo lo expuesto mas abajo , así pues la causa de nuestra enfermedad ( debacle demográfica, moral y económica) SERIA:

LA PERDIDA DE SOBERANIA ] , pues España ya no es una nación independientemente y su situación es similar a la del siglo VIII, la de un Territorio conquistado. En esta ocasión no por los Árabes sino por el GLOBALISMO FINANCIERO INTERNACIONAL. Si 711 marca el inicio de la primera perdida de España 1978 marca el de la segunda perdida de España quizá culminada el 11-M 2004. 


Lo demás es secundario pero también señalare como graves problemas íntimamente relacionados con lo anterior - Debacle demográfica y Perdida de Soberanía - LOS SIGUENTES:


- Perdida de soberanía monetaria que es la razón de fondo de que TENGAMOS UNA DEUDA MONSTRUOSA QUE NO PARE DE CRECER. Tambien la perdida de soberanía militar condición previa y sine qua non para robarnos la IMPRESORA y empezar a endeudarnos. Se pierde primero LA ESPADA, LUEGO LA IMPRESORA , LUEGO LA BOLSA Y FINALMENTE HASTA LA CARNE ( para pagar las deudas) 

- la castuza traidora vendida al globalismo 

- la desindustrializacion ( deliberada desde los años 80) 

- la expoliación/ Terrorismo fiscal que desincentiva a a PYMES y autónomos a crecer. Esto es a su vez consecuencia de la perdida de Soberanía = Deuda masiva -con-la-usura-Internacional. Se tritura a la PYMES y autonomo español con impuestos y burrocracia para que los oligopolios Transnacionales que apenas tributan y la Alta Finanza con su dinero fiduciario creado de la nada financia, se apoderen de todo el mercado. ¿ Libre mercado ? :XX:

- Destrucción la familia y otras formas naturales de auto-organización y auto-ayuda. Dinamita numero uno de la familia : El Feminismo 

- Ingieneria social y destrucción de los valores tradicionales implementada por los Globalistas y sus perros a sueldo ( Podemo$$$, Partido Podrido , La P$o€ Etc) 


- La división Territorial , que es un grave problema por que puede acentuar nuestra dependencia del Gloabalismo y por tanto = + REMPLAZO ETNICo + pobreza etc etc etc 




LA SOLUCIÓN seria : RECUPERAR LA SOBERANÍA QUE SE PERDIO APARTIR DE 1978 y quizá antes 1973 o incluso 1953


Todos nuestros problemas no son espontáneos sino que fruto de un plan deliberado de los Globalistas para el control de ESPAÑA y en general de las sociedades occidentales. 


Recuperemos LA PATRIA Y LA TRADICIÓN


!!! ARRIBA ESPAÑA !!! Por el Imperio hacia DIOS !!!*


----------



## El Promotor (26 Ene 2017)

La NEP, imparable.

Datos de la EPA del 4T y del conjunto del año 2016:

*El paro baja en 541.700 personas en 2016, hasta niveles de 2009

El paro baja al 18,63%, su nivel más bajo en siete años

España crea más de 1.100 trabajos al día durante 2016: qué regiones y sectores tiran del empleo*


Si a mi querido Bertok, el asustaviejas venido a menos, y a su menguante tropa de fieles en este hilo-cueva les quedara un poco de honor y dignidad llevarían a cabo un seppuku o harakiri colectivo de sus nicks por sus constantes y humillantes fracasos como profetas del hundimiento.








En fin.


----------



## bertok (27 Ene 2017)

[youtube]MQ42eUgLMgU[/youtube]


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2017)

En Zaragoza está siendo un espectáculo madmaxista. 

Una errática expansión y años de crisis, causas de los cierres en la moda


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> En Zaragoza está siendo un espectáculo madmaxista.
> 
> Una errática expansión y años de crisis, causas de los cierres en la moda



El mundo se descompone hacia un nivel inferior.

España ya está haciendo downsizing. Deudas y miseria para millones de familias españolas.

Que agradezcan sus votos a PPSOE.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El mundo se descompone hacia un nivel inferior.
> 
> España ya está haciendo downsizing. Deudas y miseria para millones de familias españolas.
> 
> Que agradezcan sus votos a PPSOE.



Cómo disfrutas del mal ajeno, te encanta regodearte en las miserias ajenas, solo para proteger tu ego comparándote con los miserables.

La vida da muchas vueltas, no te sientas tan seguro.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Ene 2017)

Oiga, mi querido asustaviejas y palmero de Podemos...

*Pablo Iglesias: “El gobierno de España piensa lo mismo que Trump y sigue poniendo muros en Ceuta y Melilla"*

El líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha considerado qu eel gobierno español “debería recordar al nuevo presidente de EEUU, Donald Trump, lo que es la la legislación internacional y lo que son los derechos humanos”, pero lo ve poco probable, al recordar que “el gobierno de nuestro país en muchas cosas piensa lo mismo que Trump y sigue poniendo muros en Ceuta y Melilla y practica un estilo político autoritario”. 

En una entrevista en la Ser Iglesias cree que “es evidente que España, la UE y la comunidad latinoamericana deberían apoyar a México” ante las primeras medidas adoptadas por Donald Trump. En su opinión, “Trump es un peligro geopolítico que pone en riesgo la democracia” y ha recordado que “los mercados le están apoyando porque no es un antistablishment. Es un multimillonario y es establishment. Y la democracia es incompatible con que los multimillonarios tengan el poder político”.


Toma ya. :XX:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El mundo se descompone hacia un nivel inferior.
> 
> *España ya está haciendo downsizing*. Deudas y miseria para millones de familias españolas.
> 
> Que agradezcan sus votos a PPSOE.



La gran mayoría de los españoles, excepto los potentados de este foro que anuncian cuales mesías la llegada de una NEP que no se ve en la calle, va a tener que acostumbrarse a vivir con muy poco. Una economía de guerra pura y dura. Sigo pensando que capitales como Madrid y Barcelona están echando a la gente. 

De hecho, ¿qué sentido tiene vivir en una ciudad grande y cara para quienes han perdido su trabajo y toda esperanza de encontrar otro digno?


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Cómo disfrutas del mal ajeno, te encanta regodearte en las miserias ajenas, solo para proteger tu ego comparándote con los miserables.
> 
> La vida da muchas vueltas, no te sientas tan seguro.



Mongolo, mira a tu alrededor. Si no te adaptas pierdes.

Eres el resultado de tus decisiones y de tus actos.

Sigue comprado dividendos, gilipollas.


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2017)

sabéis que nada va a cambiar porque quien sufre es el de abajo y ese no le importa a nadie.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2017)

Janus dijo:


> sabéis que nada va a cambiar porque quien sufre es el de abajo y ese no le importa a nadie.



Por eso los de abajo tendremos que mirar por nosotros practicando una economía de guerra. A ver cuánto aguanta el chiringuito.


----------



## jupiter999 (29 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Por eso los de abajo tendremos que mirar por nosotros practicando una economía de guerra. A ver cuánto aguanta el chiringuito.



quizá muchos deberían empezar a entender que no se puede votar lo que sale en televisión, y que se necesitan soluciones mucho más radicales


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Ene 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Por eso los de abajo tendremos que mirar por nosotros practicando una economía de guerra. A ver cuánto aguanta el chiringuito.



Amen hermano.

Coche 12 años

Motillo 17 años

No deudas

Vida austera

Y sobretodo:

Va a consumir SU PUTA MADRE

Solo tenemos una forma de defendernos y es estar lo mas fuera del ciclo consumo- deuda que nos sea posible.

La explosión que viene va a joder a mucha gente...y sera fundamental no depender de bancos ni tener cargas.


----------



## John Nash (29 Ene 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> quizá muchos deberían empezar a entender que no se puede votar lo que sale en televisión, y que se necesitan soluciones mucho más radicales



El fascismo no es una opción. Es la continuidad del sistema activado para tiempos de crisis.


----------



## jupiter999 (29 Ene 2017)

John Nash dijo:


> El fascismo no es una opción. Es la continuidad del sistema activado para tiempos de crisis.



Nash, si ya sabemos que tu eres podemita, te tenemos bien calado aquí


----------



## John Nash (29 Ene 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> Nash, si ya sabemos que tu eres podemita, te tenemos bien calado aquí



Todos aquí sabemos que a los calvorotas binarios os gusta meter en casillas y trolear a quienes no piensan como vosotros. Que lo de la democracia y la conciencia de clase lo tenéis muy interiorizado...


----------



## El Promotor (29 Ene 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> quizá muchos deberían empezar a entender que no se puede votar lo que sale en televisión, y que se necesitan soluciones mucho más radicales



No necesitamos soluciones radicales, ni de un signo ni de otro. Solo conducen al desastre a medio y largo plazo.

Tampoco falsos profetas del hundimiento como Bertok y sus tragicómicos seguidores (B-raxton, defensor de la alegría, etc.) que se pasan los días fantaseando con colapsos inminentes y apocalipsis para dar sentido a sus tristes y aburridas vidas.

Solo hay un camino correcto y es el de la NEP, ahora en su versión 2.0 (2017-2019) tras la exitosa 1.0 (2014-2016).



jupiter999 dijo:


> Nash, si ya sabemos que tu eres podemita, te tenemos bien calado aquí



El camarada Nash es un funcionario del Politburó iupodemita. 

Ojo con él.


----------



## Inversor_92 (29 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> No necesitamos soluciones radicales, ni de un signo ni de otro. Solo conducen al desastre a medio y largo plazo.
> 
> Tampoco falsos profetas del hundimiento como Bertok y sus tragicómicos seguidores (B-raxton, defensor de la alegría, etc.) que se pasan los días fantaseando con colapsos inminentes y apocalipsis para dar sentido a sus tristes y aburridas vidas.
> 
> ...



El día que entre la izquierda al poder veremos si sigues alardeando de la NEP, hijo de mil hienas.


----------



## jupiter999 (29 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> No necesitamos soluciones radicales, ni de un signo ni de otro. Solo conducen al desastre a medio y largo plazo.
> 
> Tampoco falsos profetas del hundimiento como Bertok y sus tragicómicos seguidores (B-raxton, defensor de la alegría, etc.) que se pasan los días fantaseando con colapsos inminentes y apocalipsis para dar sentido a sus tristes y aburridas vidas.
> 
> ...



Ni nueva era podemita ni pepera, ambas se llaman igual NEP por algo


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Ene 2017)

Lamentablemente la REP que ya tenemos encima significa esclavitud...cuencoarrocismo...miseria para el 90%...

Y además este año se va a acelerar mucho...la coyuntura va a imposibilitar mas expansión monetaria... San Drogui no podrá hacer mas el milagro de la nep...

REP PARA NO MENOS DE 10 AÑOS.

Preparense y no escuchen los cantos de cigarra...los cuentos de la lechera...

Si hubieran querido arreglar algo ya lo habrian hecho...solo tienen una estrategia...

Que pague el BCE.


----------



## John Nash (29 Ene 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miente rata que algo queda. Sé que a los que cobran como tu les parece inaudito que haya ciudadanos libre pensadores no adscritos a nada y no comulguen con vuestras mentiras y manipulaciones.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2017 at 19:59 ----------




jupiter999 dijo:


> Ni nueva era podemita ni pepera, ambas se llaman igual NEP por algo



Ah vale, que es el becario en fase de adiestramiento del promotor y anda en el mismo despacho y tal...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ene 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2017)

El hijo de la gran puta todavía no se ha enterado que lo que pregonamos es que cada uno viva de acuerdo a sus posibilidades. El mierda cree que tener la cabeza encima de los hombros es pasar hambre y vivir pordioseramente.

La desgracia de este país viene del gobierno, de los mass mierdas, del gran capital que sólo pregona que las familias vivan más allá de sus posibilidades. La consecuencia es clara: esclavitud atada a una deuda impagable, subyugación a la una devaluación salarial que los tiene ahogados, ...


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El hijo de la gran puta todavía no se ha enterado que lo que pregonamos es que cada uno viva de acuerdo a sus posibilidades. El mierda cree que tener la cabeza encima de los hombros es pasar hambre y vivir pordioseramente.
> 
> La desgracia de este país viene del gobierno, de los mass mierdas, del gran capital que sólo pregona que las familias vivan más allá de sus posibilidades. La consecuencia es clara: esclavitud atada a una deuda impagable, subyugación a la una devaluación salarial que los tiene ahogados, ...



no seas mediocre, el gran problema de este país es que la población en término genera es sumamente egoísta, tanto que no quieren ni a sus hijos.

con ese caldo de cultivo, los votos son muy fácilmente comprables.

todo lo que viene después es consecuencia de la cutrez intelectual, moral y ética del conjunto promedio de los españoles.


----------



## John Nash (29 Ene 2017)

Janus dijo:


> no seas mediocre, el gran problema de este país es que la población en término genera es sumamente egoísta, tanto que no quieren ni a sus hijos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Claro que quieren a sus hijos. Pero en su gran ignorancia y/o ingenuidad obran mal confiando en los patricios cuando están cavando su propia fosa. Los medios de que disponen los ingenieros sociales de que las plebes obren contra sus intereses son infinitos. Recuerdas los suicidios colectivos de los miembros de las sectas. Pues nos están metiendo en una secta suicida a todos sin que nadie se de cuenta de lo que ocurre.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (30 Ene 2017)

Janus dijo:


> el gran problema de este país es que la población en término general es sumamente egoísta, *tanto que no quieren ni a sus hijos*.




Muy buenos días y muy feliz semana. Da gusto levantarse con este olor a NEPalm por las mañanas.

Los trabajadores pobres no pueden sostener a los jubilados ricos


----------



## jupiter999 (30 Ene 2017)

Roberto Centeno: "Con Franco la economía iba mejor, con perdón"

Con Franco la economía iba mejor, con perdón. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (31 Ene 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> Roberto Centeno: "Con Franco la economía iba mejor, con perdón"
> 
> Con Franco la economía iba mejor, con perdón. Blogs de El Disparate Económico



Artículo escrito hace nueve años. Para mí, aunque Centeneitor podría ser más sutil, como buen castellano no tiene pelos en la lengua y es casi el único economista español valiente. La inmensa mayoría son perros del sistema.


----------



## BRAXTON (31 Ene 2017)

Yo sigo a D. Roberto ya desde el años 2000 ...y puedo dar fé de que es un hombre honesto que se ha mantenido firme en sus postulados.

Hay muchos foreros que no le quieren simplemente porque ha sabido labrarse un buen patrimonio. Pero un corrupto no ha sido.

Es evidente que el que le tengan vetado ya dice mucho sobre el viejo y entrañable profesor.


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Ene 2017)

BW Hill viene cargado con artillería pesada.

El precio del petróleo se resiste a subir, el inventario sigue subiendo a pesar de los recortes anunciados por la OPEP, siempre más de lo estimado... y las petroleras no pueden reemplazar el recurso que extraen.

_"No importa que conjunto de datos uno se ponga a mirar (excluyendo a aquellos que quieren creer que la luna está hecha con queso verde), no puede haber indulto para la industria petrolera. Con su caída, vendrá aparejado una enorme reducción en la energía disponible per capita, unido a una gran cantidad de caos económico (pandemonio). Gran parte de la población humana se estará enfrentando dentro de poco a la hambruna. Para proveer (lo necesario) a sus poblaciones, las sociedades serán forzadas a convertir activos en suministros de petróleo que necesitarán para apoyar a esas mismas poblaciones.

Este juego en que la serpiente se come a su propia cola será jugado más duramente y por más largo tiempo por las naciones más ricas. Ellas son las que poseen la mayoría de activos para ser consumidos. (Este juego) enfrentará a cada nación contra otra nación en un concurso por la propia supervivencia. Estamos empezando a ver sus efectos mientras cada uno culpa a todos los demás por empezar una guerra comercial, o por manipular sus divisas. *El control de la fuga de capitales es la nueva obsesión de los banqueros centrales.*

La conclusión será el final de la cooperación económica mundial que ha permitido la globalización. Acuerdos comerciales (Firmados desde hace tiempo) serán rechazados como injustos. Los estados-nación empezarán a darse cuenta de la importancia de controlar sus propias capacidades de producción, y empezarán a llevar esas fábricas a casa, cerca de los centros del poder. Todo esto, por supuesto, se justificará como una manera de salvar puestos de trabajo.

Incluso aunque no se den cuenta exactamente del por qué estarán representando una obra respondiendo a la música que será tocada por el dragón del petróleo, ellos bailarán. El Rey petróleo todavía dominará su reino incluso cuando su último soplido salga de su cuerpo. (...)_"

Respuesta a esta interesante presentación:

End of the


----------



## MediosConelCuloalAire (31 Ene 2017)

Mi visión del problema de este país es esta,

La debilidad mental del ser humano en España - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Veo jóvenes que vacilan, que humillan, que agreden, que no tienen empatía, que lamen el culo de sus profesores fracasados e inútiles y no les desafían intelectualmente.

Veo una juventud que no se desarrolla más allá de las instituciones y fiestas, que se pervierten con el vicio, que pasan de todo, que van de malotes, que aspiran a formarse en una escuela elitista para vivir como sus amigos pijos.

Veo progres, esos que defienden al uno por ciento privilegiado que escapa de sus países, pero no al 99% que se queda allí, la mayoría mujeres y niños. Defienden a los que pueden pagarse un tratamiento carísimo en EE.UU sacado de donaciones para enfermedades extrañas, pero no a los millones muertos de hambre de África.

Veo que hablan mucho y dicen poco. Critican y critican por las televisiones y cobran de las desgracias.

Veo viejos estúpidos que quieren tomarse su tapita diaria en el bar y votan al PP o PSOE, y compran el mundo o el abc para informarse, viviendo en un mundo desfasado que ha cambiado pero igual de corrupto por la ingnorancia.

Veo pijos que se creen superiores, a los que las guapas les persiguen, simplemete por tener más dinero en un banco o ser famosos, que lo que tienen todo hecho, por los imbéciles que les alimentan.

Veo tanto hijo de puta, de estos de derechas herededos de sus abuelos genocidas que se regocijan en sus palcos, en sus puestos directivos y roban y expolian.

Veo mucho farsante que se sienta en misa en primera fila, y luego masacran a su pueblo.

Veo un tiparrajo hijo de otro tiparrajo que se dedica a dar premios y atribuirse el mérito de los demás por una corona que ni se ha puesto siquiera, y se hace llamar rey.

Veo payasos vestidos de uniforme con porras que dan hostias si les da la gana a los que osan protestar, a las órdenes de inútiles ladrones y mafiosos.

Veo España.


----------



## jupiter999 (1 Feb 2017)

MediosConelCuloalAire dijo:


> Veo España.



Otro episodio de manipulación más

Consiste en asociar TODO LO MALO, TODO LO NEGATIVO a una palabra

La palabra "España"


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Feb 2017)

Amigo el justiciero...vamos, que si no encontramos un sustituto del petroleo vamos hacia la hecatombe....ienso:


----------



## Peneliano (1 Feb 2017)

Hola a la gente de bien !!! tras una vuelta por la zona mediterránea europea , puedo decirles que la cosa se acelera , que la situación se hace cada día que pasa mas asfixiante y que estos años que estamos viviendo serán contados a sus hijos como un periodo negro dentro de la historia . He visto cosas , situaciones .... difíciles de narrar en pleno siglo XXI.
Sean buenas personas , es lo único que depende de ustedes. SL2


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2017)

Veo veo Podemiteo...eeeeiiinn ?...8:


----------



## jupiter999 (1 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> a cosa se acelera , que la situación se hace cada día que pasa mas asfixiante



responsabilidad de los votantes del PP, PSOE, Ciudadanos, partidos separatistas y por supuesto Podemos e Izquierda Unida... gracias a sus votos, nada cambia, es más, todo va a peor

Impertinencia - Solo Dios nos juzgará - YouTube


----------



## electrón (2 Feb 2017)

Un UP, ahora que están con el tema de la panga, en honor a los pangapalomos


----------



## Peneliano (6 Feb 2017)

España ante el Final de la Cuenta atrás en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(05/02 a las 00:17:28) 01:20:23 16827574 - iVoox


----------



## Peneliano (6 Feb 2017)

El mundo torna hacia la autodefensa , eso supone el proteccionismo patrio llevado a cabo por los países que lo conforman . La vieja Europa en este nuevo paradigma parece hallarse confundida entre sus sueños de adolescente malcriada y la perdida de un tutor que la guie por el sendero adecuado.
España que decir de la vieja España ..... adosada a una bandeja y a una cerveza con acento alemán ,ese es el papel asignado .
Siempre digo lo mismo , sean buenas personas , es lo único que depende de ustedes realmente , y analicen lo que le rodea con una reflexión pausada mas alla de cualquier medio que solo quiere orientar su opinión. Suerte y cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2017)

Smells of looming collapse, run to the hills as far as you can


----------



## Peneliano (6 Feb 2017)

Germany Retail #PMI at 50.3 from 52.0
German retail sales barely rise in January
https://www.markiteconomics.com/Survey/PressRelease.mvc/6f757b6d3a9943e1a47cec1652d16868 …


----------



## Janus (6 Feb 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Smells of looming collapse, run to the hills as far as you can



El as you can no es suficiente, tiene que as you need to save yourself


----------



## Peneliano (6 Feb 2017)

Aunque usted hable de la salvación individual , esa es muy complicada por que cada que le rodea le afecta aunque usted no quiera. Los nuevos arquitectos del siglo XXI venden pociones mágicas al por mayor explicando como debe prepararse usted ante lo desagradable , que la culpa es del Estado dicen unos ... que la culpa es de los mercados dicen otros ....
La fractura es grande y dificil de solucionar , saben que la rana dbee perecer poco a poco y de momento ha acallado sus gritos en una olla morada , de ahí iremos viendo ....


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Aunque usted hable de la salvación individual , esa es muy complicada por que cada que le rodea le afecta aunque usted no quiera. Los nuevos arquitectos del siglo XXI venden pociones mágicas al por mayor explicando como debe prepararse usted ante lo desagradable , que la culpa es del Estado dicen unos ... que la culpa es de los mercados dicen otros ....
> La fractura es grande y dificil de solucionar , saben que la rana dbee perecer poco a poco y de momento ha acallado sus gritos en una olla morada , de ahí iremos viendo ....



Grupo pequeños y afines. Familia.

El resto, que se junten entre todos ellos y vayan a disfrutar de lo que no pueden pagar.

No hay paz para los malvados


----------



## Peneliano (6 Feb 2017)

Siempre se espera un colapso abrupto que derive en algo similar a un caos civilizatorio , pero en este caso es mas bien un proceso de pauperacion constante . En otros países como en el caso de Grecia el mismo ha llegado a niveles no conocidos en la vieja Europa desde hace años . 
Será el griego , nuestro un camino similar ???
No se debe obviar , mas allá de la materia económica , (suficientemente tratada en este foro) la devaluación social y moral que esta situación conlleva ; la cual no lleva titulares ni portadas pero sin duda mas profunda que la primera .
Los cambios políticos y la llegada de la cuarta revolución industrial , en donde al parecer el ser humano tiene un papel secundario , también marcarán un futuro que aunque parece lejano , ya esta aquí.
Resumiendo , que hay mil frentes abiertos y parece que no auguran nada bueno para los seres que habitan la olla.
SL2 a la gente de bien.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2017)

Mad Max seria una III WW o una II CW en España...todo lo demás son minucias....


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2017)

El viejo gastando bromas a la borregada :XX::XX::XX: 

[youtube]U6uewtS8sko[/youtube]

---------- Post added 06-feb-2017 at 21:57 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> Siempre se espera un colapso abrupto que derive en algo similar a un caos civilizatorio , pero en este caso es mas bien un proceso de pauperacion constante . En otros países como en el caso de Grecia el mismo ha llegado a niveles no conocidos en la vieja Europa desde hace años .
> Será el griego , nuestro un camino similar ???
> No se debe obviar , mas allá de la materia económica , (suficientemente tratada en este foro) *la devaluación social y moral que esta situación conlleva ; la cual no lleva titulares ni portadas pero sin duda mas profunda que la primera*.
> Los cambios políticos y la llegada de la cuarta revolución industrial , en donde al parecer el ser humano tiene un papel secundario , también marcarán un futuro que aunque parece lejano , ya esta aquí.
> ...



La crisis ha generado centenares de miles de sujetos sin ningún proyecto de vida ni de expectativa de futuro.

Centenares de miles de potenciales psicópatas.

La gente de bien espera que éstos sepan discernir quién es quién.


----------



## El Promotor (6 Feb 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....



No le falta razón.

Los iluminados del hilo-cueva aburren con tanta murga apocalíptica y redentora.

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real...

*La economía española mantiene su ‘velocidad de crucero’ en el arranque de 2017*

*La AIReF prevé un crecimiento del PIB del 0,82% en el primer trimestre*


Toma ya.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Feb 2017)

Los inventarios siguen batiendo año tras año, desde la caída del precio del petróleo en 2014, récords absolutos YoY. 

Le recomiendo esta presentación a quien quiera indagar en el asunto:

http://www.feasta.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Systemic-Change-Rev-7.pdf

Saludos

PD: Me quedo con esta analogía del Titanic, esperemos que llegue el rescate a tiempo antes de que esto suceda.

_The Captain and the owners (politicians, economists, corporate leaders) were warned many times (Limits to Growth 1973, Peak Oil, etc) that the course chosen (endless growth) would take the ship into dangerous waters (end of economic growth), but the stakes were high; reputations and money
were at stake (corporate profits, political power); so - carry on regardless - full-steam ahead. 

The Titanic has now collided with the iceberg and is mortally holed; but still it carries on steaming with all the lights on. *People on the deck (us) are still partying (taking on debt at fantastic rates) unaware of what is going on below decks; but water (thermodynamic depletion of oil energy, exponential
unsustainable debt) is coming in fast. *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The pumps (the real economy) are not keeping up (all indications of global trade are in decline) and the Titanic is sinking (exponential debt is overwhelming the global financial system).* The pumps need energy (Oil: which powers 97% of transport, extraction and production of commodities including other energy sources, food etc), but this energy is depleting fast (EROI) and within a short time there will not be enough affordable energy for the pumps, which will slow, and water (debt) will pour rapidly in to flood the ship (financial contagion, derivatives exploding, banks collapsing).*

The Titanic (Global Economy), deemed unsinkable IS SINKING – fast. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *We will not be aware of this until the cold water laps at our feet and the lights go out.* Some people
(BW Hill, Dr Arnoux, Richard Heinberg, and many others too numerous to mention) are shouting to
the rest (society) to man the lifeboats (prepare for a systemic shock to the oil/energy/financial system) while there is still time. Who will listen?_


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Feb 2017)

Segunda mayor subida de inventario de petróleo en la historia de EE.UU, por poco alcanza a la primera.

El petróleo vuelve a bajar con fuerza, el modelo de BW Hill sigue cumpliéndose, a la OPEP puede salirle el tiro por la culata. Creo que a la siguiente bajada del precio vamos a una nueva ronda de inestabilidad. Veremos.

_API

Crude +14.27mm (+2.5mm exp)
Cushing +624k
Gasoline +2.903mm (+1.5mm exp)
Distillates +1.373mm_

WTI/RBOB Plunge After 2nd Biggest Crude Inventory Build In US History | Zero Hedge


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Feb 2017)

Advertencia seria de BW Hill:

"*Estamos esperando que una crisis de gran magnitud se desencadene durante los próximos tres trimestres de 2017.*_ Los inventarios mundiales de petróleo equivaldrán a la producción anual de Arabia Saudi. Una vez esto se asuma, los mercados entrarán en pánico.* El engaño pagado y comprado de estos 3 años (-desde el desplome del precio del petróleo-) de que el mercado se re-equilibrará será destruido permanentemente. Con la ilusión de que todo anda bien y todo es normal permanentemente destruida, la duda y el suspense tomarán su lugar. Los mercados financieros del planeta entrarán en convulsión."*_*
*


Spoiler



We are looking at a major crisis to form over the next three quarters of 2017. Total world crude inventories will be equal to about 1 year of Saudi Arabia's production. Once that sinks in the markets will panic. The 3 year (bought and paid for) delusion that the market will re-balance will be broken permanently. With the illusion that all is well, and normal permanently destroyed doubt and suspension will take its place. World financial markets will convulse.



Ahora un par de gráficos:







El círculo azul muestra la fecha del desplome del precio del petróleo(en negro) por la crisis de Lehman Brothers, y su correlación con el aumento del inventario de petróleo (en rojo). La conclusión es que este desplome del precio no lo movió y que las fuerzas de oferta y demanda reequilibraron el mercado rápidamente. El precio volvió a subir.

Sin embargo, el desplome del 2014 fue producido por el continuo aumento del inventario (que siempre alcanza su máximo anual a finales de Abril), pero al contrario que en 2008, el mercado no logra entrar en reequilibrio, y en Abril de 2017 se alcanzará otro nuevo récord histórico absoluto con los inventarios de petróleo.







Posiciones especulativas (largos) en petróleo. Al igual que justo antes del desplome del precio del petróleo en 2014, la posición especulativa en máximos en largos está sosteniendo el precio del petróleo... la cuestión es cuanto durará, se está gestando otro desplome del precio del petróleo. Es díficil saber si los países productores podrán aguantarlo esta vez, muchos están al límite.

BW Hill explica la situación:

_"Definitivamente la situación no parece buena para la industria, pero cuando tienes en cuenta los gráficos de arriba están considerando los inventarios de crudo y no los de crudo+ productos acabados (gasolina, asfalto, alquitrán, diesel) todavía parece mucho peor. En algún punto las refinerias van a tener que recortar la cadena de producción, y cuando eso ocurra, se va a desatar el infierno. La rana habrá saltado de la olla. Eso es lo que estamos apostando (que sucederá). Según nuestros cálculos, para el tercer trimestre de este año, el mundo permanecerá sentado sobre el 11% de su producción anual de crudo sin procesar y productos finalizados. No hay mucha ganancia en un petróleo que no (es capaz de) venderse. Simplemente hay un montón de gastos incidentales en el almacenaje."
_


----------



## McNulty (11 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Aunque usted hable de la salvación individual , esa es muy complicada por que cada que le rodea le afecta aunque usted no quiera. Los nuevos arquitectos del siglo XXI venden pociones mágicas al por mayor explicando como debe prepararse usted ante lo desagradable , que la culpa es del Estado dicen unos ... que la culpa es de los mercados dicen otros ....
> La fractura es grande y dificil de solucionar , saben que la rana dbee perecer poco a poco y de momento ha acallado sus gritos en una olla morada , de ahí iremos viendo ....



Los preppers son gentuza individualista, que tienen tal miedo a la muerte, que venderían a sus hijos con tal vivir un año más en su búnker con aire acondicionado, rodeado de cintas de Alex Jones.

Son los mismos que salen con armas automáticas en fotos, y que después acuden al médico de su condado por qué les ha salido un moratón en el brazo.

Vamos, gente que en un hipotético madmax no durarían ni dos noches. Muchos son oficinistas solterones hartos de su vida repetitiva, y necesitan alicientes como el madmax para sentirse vivos. Es tal el hastío de sus propias vidas, que la tentación de la idea de creerse un Apocalipsis cercano de la humanidad, les divierte y les excita sobremanera. Son muy cobardes por lo general, por eso se montan estas películas sobre el colapso y demás, necesitan contarse en su cabeza estos cuentos para imaginarse como el héroe que nunca serán.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Feb 2017)

Si...sin duda...

Creo que los valientes son ahora los que ven al guayomin, o al cuesta...defienden el regimen establecido votando a mariano por conviccion (o al candidato de soros..lo mismo da), confian en el dinero de papel, y en que el estado vela por los intereses del pueblo y tal...

Es de una valentia que asusta...por lo menos a mi, prepper asustadizo y cobarde...

Vivimos un tiempo de profundas contradicciones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Feb 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Los preppers son gentuza individualista, que tienen tal miedo a la muerte, que venderían a sus hijos con tal vivir un año más en su búnker con aire acondicionado, rodeado de cintas de Alex Jones.
> 
> Son los mismos que salen con armas automáticas en fotos, y que después acuden al médico de su condado por qué les ha salido un moratón en el brazo.
> 
> Vamos, gente que en un hipotético madmax no durarían ni dos noches. Muchos son oficinistas solterones hartos de su vida repetitiva, y necesitan alicientes como el madmax para sentirse vivos. Es tal el hastío de sus propias vidas, que la tentación de la idea de creerse un Apocalipsis cercano de la humanidad, les divierte y les excita sobremanera. Son muy cobardes por lo general, por eso se montan estas películas sobre el colapso y demás, necesitan contarse en su cabeza estos cuentos para imaginarse como el héroe que nunca serán.



Si ya, por eso mismo son tan peligrosos, en cuanto su vida repetitiva desaparezca alguno puede dar el campanazo.

Me explico: Voluntariamente y sin querer estas personas bordean la periferia del sistema sin salir de el, los pueden insultar por que tienen miserias humanas que esconder (como todos) pero su fuerza es que de un saltito se pueden poner fuera si es necesario o volver a dentro.

Este tipo de personas son las que generan cambios de profundidad en los sistemas sociales.
Por eso dan tanto miedo al sistema.


----------



## Peneliano (11 Feb 2017)

En la desarrollada Europa hay gente que su día a día se basa en la mera supervivencia . Para esas personas su mad max ya ha llegado , y no crean que exagero.
El sistema fomenta el individualismo per se, además de la ruptura de lazos entre las clases bajas y medias. Pero es que siempre me gusta recordar que en esta pauperización que estamos sufriendo , la de los valores que deben regir una sociedad , es sin duda bajo mi punto de vista la mas preocupante . Y es que la lucha de clases aunque sea un concepto que a muchos le puede sonar obsoleto , está mas presente que nunca.
Por ello creo que el hecho de una lucha individual es muy complicado ya que favorece la disgregación social que busca el croupier , ello no está en disputa con tener una visión clara del sistema en si y una esencia individual fuerte y definida.
Saludos a todos , que tengan un buen fin de semana , y recuerden que en este estercolero lo único que depende de ustedes es que sean buenas personas .


----------



## McNulty (11 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> En la desarrollada Europa hay gente que su día a día se basa en la mera supervivencia . Para esas personas su mad max ya ha llegado , y no crean que exagero.
> El sistema fomenta el individualismo per se, además de la ruptura de lazos entre las clases bajas y medias. Pero es que siempre me gusta recordar que en esta pauperización que estamos sufriendo , la de los valores que deben regir una sociedad , es sin duda bajo mi punto de vista la mas preocupante . Y es que la lucha de clases aunque sea un concepto que a muchos le puede sonar obsoleto , está mas presente que nunca.
> Por ello creo que el hecho de una lucha individual es muy complicado ya que favorece la disgregación social que busca el croupier , ello no está en disputa con tener una visión clara del sistema en si y una esencia individual fuerte y definida.
> Saludos a todos , que tengan un buen fin de semana , y recuerden que en este estercolero lo único que depende de ustedes es que sean buenas personas .



No es que la lucha individual sea complicada, es que es imposible. La lucha es cosa de grupos, no de individuos aislados. Un hombre solo no hace nada, no puede sobrevivir, con tecnología o sin ella, mucho tiempo.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2017 at 15:26 ----------




******* dijo:


> Si...sin duda...
> 
> Creo que los valientes son ahora los que ven al guayomin, o al cuesta...defienden el regimen establecido votando a mariano por conviccion (o al candidato de soros..lo mismo da), confian en el dinero de papel, y en que el estado vela por los intereses del pueblo y tal...
> 
> ...



Un prepper falangista, usted es una rara avis.

Además, el falangismo es socialismo puro. 

Como dice usted, vivimos en profundas contradicciones. Jeje


----------



## Peneliano (11 Feb 2017)

Es que Darwin hizo mucho daño.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2017 at 14:49 ----------

La corriente intelectual actual , se basa principalmente en acudir a la parte no racional de la gente , ellos manifiestan a través de los canales de comunicación de masas como debes trabajar , gastar tu dinero, relacionarte con los demás..... es decir intentan ahorrarte el esfuerzo mental de un acercamiento a la realidad , que es mas profundo y en el que caben mas aristas de las que ellos utilizan.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Feb 2017)

este Hoctuvhre tampoco será...y eso que estamos en Febrero...ahí lo dejo...


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Feb 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> No es que la lucha individual sea complicada, es que es imposible. La lucha es cosa de grupos, no de individuos aislados. Un hombre solo no hace nada, no puede sobrevivir, con tecnología o sin ella, mucho tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-feb-2017 at 15:26 ----------
> 
> ...



De cuando a acá un falangista creyó en la democracia, liberalismo, o las clases sociales???

Pues eso...

Me gustaría ver el día en el que todo español no tuviera que preocuparse por techo, pan, salud o trabajo...y que todos partiesen al nacer de la misma casilla del juego de la vida...y que los que decidiesen las cosas que van a afectar a todos no utilizasen esa capacidad única y exclusivamente en su beneficio propio...

Donde nadie se creyese mas importante que nadie...y todos tuvieran futuro.

Ya he visto a donde nos ha llevado la democracia + el liberalismo...

Y digo NOS...por si alguna rata apestosa de la nep lee.

Estoy convencido a estas alturas de que me ha tocado en suerte presenciar todo lo contrario de lo que yo anhelo.

Para mi desgracia. Han acabado con mi patria.


----------



## Peneliano (11 Feb 2017)

" Es interesante que , en la vida real , la insensibilización es precisamente la cualidad que da a los violentos su poder : el de soportar la violencia. En los momentos que conducen a la violencia , los no violentos entran en un mundo de situaciones desconocidas para ellos y que provocan su repugnancia. Los violentos lo saben. Esencialmente , llevan a los no violentos adonde ellos se sienten cómodos.
Martin Amis.


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2017)

Hay poca gente que tenga la predeterminación y perseverancia para dirigirse hacia la consecución de objetivos alejados del mainstream de la sociedad consumista.

Mejor recorrer el camino con pocos de confianza que en plan carnavalero rodeado de wannabes que llegado el caso ralentizarán el paso de marcha y tendrás que mal sacrificarlos en una cuneta.


----------



## McNulty (11 Feb 2017)

******* dijo:


> De cuando a acá un falangista creyó en la democracia, liberalismo, o las clases sociales???
> 
> Pues eso...
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero prepárate a que te llamen fascista, totalitario y demás gilipolleces.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Feb 2017)

Que te crees que me llaman en mi trabajo?? 

En mi familia???

Entre mis amigos...incluso los de la infancia.

Y eso que cada vez hablo menos...creo que el único sitio donde digo lo que de verdad pienso es aqui.

Fuera me limito a escuchar...y a sonreirme mucho por dentro. (sobre todo últimamente).

Me pasa una cosa muy curiosa, con la persona con la que mejor me entiendo ideológicamente es con mi suegro, nostálgico del Marshal Tito y la época dorada de Yugoslavia.

Parece mentira...y los que son como él en aquella tierra piensan lo mismo que yo del nuevo orden mundial, de la ideología de género...del liberalismo...etc etc...

Están hechos unos auténticos fascistas...


----------



## El Promotor (11 Feb 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> este Hoctuvhre tampoco será...y eso que estamos en Febrero...ahí lo dejo...



Eso dice el BBVA...

*BBVA mejora dos décimas sus previsiones y estima que España crecerá un 2,7% en 2017*

Mientras tanto, los Bertok, B-raxton & cía se miran el ombligo y se imaginan a sí mismos como seres especiales y visionarios que antes o después tendrán que dar un paso adelante para salvar a la humanidad. Y encima se jactan de ello, como se puede comprobar en sus últimos post.

Me parto con esta tropa de iluminados. :XX:


----------



## Bulldog99 (16 Feb 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Eso dice el BBVA...
> 
> *BBVA mejora dos décimas sus previsiones y estima que España crecerá un 2,7% en 2017*
> 
> ...



Y creacion de 900.000 puestos de trabajo en los próximos dos años.


----------



## Peneliano (16 Feb 2017)




----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Feb 2017)

******* dijo:


> Me pasa una cosa muy curiosa, con la persona con la que mejor me entiendo ideológicamente es con mi suegro, nostálgico del Marshal Tito y la época dorada de Yugoslavia.
> 
> Parece mentira...y los que son como él en aquella tierra piensan lo mismo que yo del nuevo orden mundial, de la ideología de género...del liberalismo...etc etc...
> 
> Están hechos unos auténticos fascistas...



Quizá tu suegro sea tan raro que quiera que los hombres sean hombres, las mujeres, mujeres, e incluso hasta llama al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. En definitiva, un auténtico peligro público.

En esta sociedad tan giliprogre, tan políticamente correcta, parece que decir obviedades es un sacrilegio. Bien por tu suegro. Cada vez hay menos gente que piense por sí misma porque las noticias ya se lo dan todo pensado.


----------



## bertok (16 Feb 2017)

[youtube]nNIbugANEXM[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (17 Feb 2017)

[youtube]P1lSct-5UGU[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (20 Feb 2017)




----------



## El Promotor (20 Feb 2017)

Last call, last call!

*España redujo su déficit comercial un 22% en 2016 con récord histórico en exportaciones*

20/02/2017

*El déficit comercial de España se situó en 18.754 millones de euros en 2016, lo que supone un 22,4% menos que en 2015 y el segundo mejor saldo desde 1997, tras el registrado en 2013, con un nuevo récord histórico en exportaciones de mercancías, que alcanzaron los 254.530 millones de euros, un 1,7% más, al tiempo que las importaciones disminuyeron un 0,4%, hasta los 273.284 millones de euros.*

Durante la rueda de prensa para analizar los datos de balanza comercial del año 2016, la secretaria de Estado de Comercio, Marisa Poncela, ha hecho un balance "muy positivo" del comportamiento comercial en 2016 y del déficit comercial en un contexto de recuperación económica, lo que refleja la "mayor pujanza" de la demanda interna.







Poncela ha subrayado que *los datos reflejan una mejora de la recuperación y de la competitividad, gracias al saneamiento de la economía y del paquete de reformas*, lo que sitúa a España en un mejor posicionamiento comercial a nivel internacional, en un momento en el que la cuota de mercado internacional "se mantiene estable".

*Las exportaciones españolas registraron una "mejor evolución" que las del zona euro y la Unión Europea y la tasa de cobertura (exportaciones sobre importaciones) se situó en el 93,1%, frente al 91,2% en 2015, el segundo mejor registro de toda la seria histórica tras 2013.*

Con estos datos, Poncela ha avanzado que la balanza por cuenta corriente volverá a registrar por cuarto año consecutivo superávit, situándose próximo al 2%.

*Además, destacó que cerca de 50.000 empresas exportan regularmente, un 4,2% más que el año anterior*, principalmente en los sectores de bienes de equipo, automóviles, alimentación, bebidas y tabaco.


En serio.

Qué vergüenza ajena provoca este hilo. 

¡Bertok dimisión!


----------



## Akita (21 Feb 2017)

¿Entonces en 2017 tampoco se hunde esto?


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Feb 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Last call, last call!
> 
> *España redujo su déficit comercial un 22% en 2016 con récord histórico en exportaciones*
> 
> ...





Entonces amigo promotor, vendemos más al exterior y compramos menos, pero a pesar de ello seguimos aumentando el déficit y necesitando kilotones de deuda, ¿no será ésta, más bien, otra señal de que el coste estatal no hay dios que lo soporte? ienso:


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Feb 2017)

Que nadie se lleve a engaño, estamos en la calma antes de la tempestad.

Explicación de BW Hill sobre la situación... estas inquietudes se han visto refrendadas en un artículo del diario más seguido por parte de la industria petrolera: Un nuevo colapso de los precios está al caer, la situación es preocupante por el exceso de inventario en todos los escalones del proceso, especialmente en el final (gasolina), podemos entrar este mismo año en la deflación energética de la que Ludlum hablaba. Veamos el por qué.

Empecemos por BW Hill:



Spoiler



_"Como hemos venido manteniendo durante los últimos 4 años, el modelo ETP nos informa que el mercado (De petróleo) no puede ser reequilibrado sólo mediante las mismas fuerzas de mercado."_

CITA de artículo:

Mientras que esto sugiere claramente que los recortes de producción de la OPEP no han servido para nada para contrarrestar los inventarios récord, y que al contrario de las plegarias de la OPEP, el mercado de petróleo - que se está viendo aumentado por una producción de Shale Oil en EE.UU, que ha encontrado rentabilidad a 50 dólares el barril - está lejos del equilibrio; esto además significa que los inventarios de petróleo y gasolina continuarán aumentando, debido a que mientras las refinerías empiezan con los cierres por mantenimiento, el crudo se acumulará en el stock a un ritmo todavía más rápido

"Recessionary" Demand Forces New York Harbor To Divert Gasoline Shipments | Zero Hedge
*
Lo que nos lleva a la pregunta fundamental: ¿Dónde está la demanda?
*
FIN de la cita

_"La respuesta a esa pregunta se encuentra en la termodinámica de la producción del petróleo. Cualquier incremento de la demanda sólo puede venir del sector que produce petróleo de la economía. La demanda del sector que no produce petróleo (el resto) se está contrayendo, y continuará haciéndolo. Los bajos precios han forzado a los productores a recortar gastos, y de esta forma, sus requerimientos energéticos. Esto ha resultado en una demanda más baja del sector productor(de petróleo), lo que ha derivado en inventarios que siguen aumentando.

Debido a que los inventarios de productos finales (GASOLINA) son más caros de mantener, y tienen un periodo de caducidad más corto que el petróleo crudo, la crisis que está llegando y que empezará a cerrar la industria petrolífera en una escala masiva, será producida por un exceso de stock de productos finales. Los bajos precios producidos por la baja demanda han forzado a los productores a cercenar su exploración y desarrollo (de nuevos campos). Los productores ya no son capaces de reemplazar las reservas que están extrayendo. Los rendimientos decrecientes de las refinerías, forzarán a los refinadores a disminuir el tamaño de la cadena de producción. Los inventarios continuarán creciendo, mientras el precio continua a la baja. La industria se auto-destruirá, la conclusión es evidente por sí misma._



depletion"

Continuemos por el artículo de hoy:

Biggest Gasoline Glut In 27 Years Could Crash Oil Markets | OilPrice.com



Spoiler



_"El problema se vuelve particularmente agudo cuando tienes en cuenta el hecho de que las refinerías han reducido realmente la producción de gasolina durante las últimas semanas. Incluso con producciones más pequeñas, los stocks de gasolina continúan aumentando.

Algunos, incluyendo la EIA (Agencia Internacional de la Energía) especulan que los altos precios están reduciendo la demanda. Esto sería sorprendente, dado que los precios en las gasolineras son todavía una fracción de lo que eran hace unos años.

(...)

Si la demanda no rebota, los inventarios de gasolina subirán todavía más. En ese punto, las refinerías serán forzadas a reducir su producción, lo que significa a su vez una reducción de sus compras de crudo (petróleo sin refinar). Menos ventas de petróleo significan mayores inventarios de crudo, presionando los precios a la baja. Finalmente, esto podría forzar a los perforadores de petróleo a reducir el suministro. En resumen, si la demanda de EE.UU, y por extensión, la demanda global, no se ve reflejada en el mercado petrolífero, los precios bajarán este año"_


----------



## El Promotor (22 Feb 2017)

Zasca tras zasca...

*La economía de la zona euro cobra impulso en febrero hasta máximos de seis años*

El Flash del Índice PMI Compuesto de la actividad total de la zona euro se situó en el nivel de los 56,0 puntos en febrero frente a los 54,4 de enero, con lo que alcanza su máxima desde abril de 2011 y cumple las expectativas de los pronósticos. En febrero también se ha observado el incremento de los nuevos pedidos en general más intenso desde abril de 2011.

La actividad comercial escaló, por su parte, hasta los 55,6 respecto a los 53,7 de enero, en máximos de 69 meses, mientras que el sector manufacturero avanza hasta los 55,5 frente a los 55,2 del mes precedente, también en máximos de 70 meses, y la producción de manufacturas sube a 57, 2 frente a 56,1.

Chris Williamson, economista jefe de IHS Markit y autor del informe, anticipa que si en marzo se mantiene este ritmo de expansión, podría observarse un crecimiento del PIB de 0,6% para el primer trimestre del año. 

"El ritmo de expansión económica de la zona euro mejoró intensamente en febrero, hasta alcanzar su máxima en casi seis años. La creación de empleo fue la mayor observada en los últimos nueve años y medio, el crecimiento de las carteras de pedidos se ha acelerado y el optimismo entre las empresa ha aumentado, siendo todos ellos buenos augurios de que la recuperación posiblemente mantendrá su intenso ímpetu en los próximos meses", señala Markit en un comunicado.

*El PMI refleja la mayor creación de empleo en una década en el sector privado de la Eurozona*

Asimismo, la creación de empleo se eleva hasta su mayor ritmo en nueve años y medio, mientras que el crecimiento de las carteras de pedidos se ha acelerado y el optimismo entre las empresas ha aumentado, explica Markit, "siendo todos ellos buenos augurios de que la recuperación posiblemente mantendrá su intenso ímpetu en los próximos meses".


----------



## bertok (24 Feb 2017)

Burbus, en guardia.

[youtube]-ZMkyYjWLSk[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Feb 2017)

Efectivamente, opino lo mismo...en guardia...estamos en el ojo del huracán.


----------



## JimJones (24 Feb 2017)

Horny Report 74 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(24/02 a las 22:35:47) 01:17:51 17210361 - iVoox


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Feb 2017)

Si no os importa voy a dejar aquí el audio de Centeno, para que tenga mayor difusión:

RLC (2017-02-23) MCRC en portada de los grandes medios: Daily Express y Russia Today en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(23/02 a las 15:34:34) 01:08:20 17184515 - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Feb 2017)

Haciendo la sobremesa canaria y escuchando a estos dos pedazo de españoles!!!

Gracias Shur!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Feb 2017)

Casi 400 paginas y este muerto esta muy vivo...8::o:rolleye:


----------



## El Promotor (25 Feb 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Casi 400 paginas y este muerto esta muy vivo...8::o:rolleye:



Vivito y coleando.

Pero ahí tiene a los Bertok, B-raxton, Defensores de la alegría & Cía haciéndose pajas mentales con el viejo Centeno.

Son onanistas compulsivos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Feb 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Vivito y coleando.
> 
> Pero ahí tiene a los Bertok, B-raxton, Defensores de la alegría & Cía haciéndose pajas mentales con el viejo Centeno.
> 
> Son onanistas compulsivos.



Qué sería de este foro sin usted, jovenzuelo Promotor, y su inefable NEP. Gracias por ser el Zapatero de este foro.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Feb 2017)

Lamentablemente no todos somos personas tan buenas como nuestro San Luis particular...nuestro Defensor de la Alegría...

A mi, pedazo de ladilla almizclera se meocurren muchas cosas mucho menos amables que decirte...

Como que espero y deseo que recibas todo el mal, la mentira, el odio y la injusticia que has sembrado y sigues sembrando...y dices que soy irascible...

Te quedas muy corto creeme con lo de irascible.

Como no reaccionar ante lo que estamos presenciando...la podredumbre...la decadencia...el nepotismo...la manipulación... la intoxicación de los masmierda...como refrenar el impulso...el deseo de hacerles jabón...de expulsarles del país con una mano delante y otra detrás...como poco.

Ellos y sus siervos y defensores como tu y toda tu troupe de la sonrisa vais a cosechar tempestades.

Has comprado ya el bote de vaselina...??

Ya vas tarde...reza y pide misericordia.


----------



## Peneliano (25 Feb 2017)

Paseo por la montaña , sonido del agua y el denostado silencio . Que tengan un buen fin de semana gentes de bien . No se dejen ningunear y reflexionen , piensen por si mismos y rompan las paredes del debate en el que nos quieren encorsetar ; no dejen que ellos elijan al enemigo y nunca olviden que lo único que depende de ustedes es ser buenas personas . Saludos , voy a por un café..


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (26 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Paseo por la montaña , sonido del agua y el denostado silencio . Que tengan un buen fin de semana gentes de bien . No se dejen ningunear y reflexionen , piensen por si mismos y rompan las paredes del debate en el que nos quieren encorsetar ; no dejen que ellos elijan al enemigo y nunca olviden que lo único que depende de ustedes es ser buenas personas . Saludos , voy a por un café..



Aunque nací en Madrid y siempre me consideré un urbanita, con los años te das cuenta de que las grandes urbes ya no te aportan nada. Quien pueda, que se vaya lejos de las grandes ciudades y, si puede ser cerca de la naturaleza, mucho mejor.

_"Qué descansada vida la del que huye del mundanal ruido y sigue la escondida senda por donde han ido los pocos sabios que en el mundo han sido." (Fray Luis de León)_


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2017)

Paseo por una localidad del sur de Madrid , desconocida para mi hasta ahora ; he conocido a un señor de la generación de los 70 , trabajaba hasta hace poco y ahora esta en la calle y debido a eso mas la suma de ciertos problemas familiares ahora está en la calle , pero literalmente ; hablar con él me ha enseñado el significado de la palabra dignidad . He podido degustar una amena conversación mientras tomamos un café .
P.D las terrazas no estaban llenas . Disfruten del domingo y nunca olviden quienes son y de donde vienen , en lo simple reside lo complejo. Saludos a la gente de bien , necesito un café....


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Feb 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Paseo por una localidad del sur de Madrid , desconocida para mi hasta ahora ; he conocido a un señor de la generación de los 70 , trabajaba hasta hace poco y ahora esta en la calle y debido a eso mas la suma de ciertos problemas familiares ahora está en la calle , pero literalmente ; hablar con él me ha enseñado el significado de la palabra dignidad . He podido degustar una amena conversación mientras tomamos un café .
> P.D las terrazas no estaban llenas . Disfruten del domingo y nunca olviden quienes son y de donde vienen , en lo simple reside lo complejo. Saludos a la gente de bien , necesito un café....



Qué poco valoramos lo que tenemos, me cago en la leche. Y no sigo porque se me empañan las gafas.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Feb 2017)

...y no nos damos cuenta hasta que nos falta lo más sencillo y humilde...


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Feb 2017)

Bueno, parece que el modelo de BW Hill sigue estando en boca de todos, aunque en este caso le hacen dos críticas por parte de dos investigadores españoles (uno de la Universidad de Valladolid, otro un doctor que tiene un famoso blog que ha aparecido aquí más de una vez).

Una crítica al informe del Hill

The Oil Crash: Análisis de las bases teóricas del modelo ETP

La respuesta de otro doctor en Física es que no han captado el sentido ni la propuesta de BW Hill. El modelo está apareciendo en más sitios y está siendo discutido en la Royal Academy of Sciencies para su publicación. Una noticia positiva ver que se analice con más profundidad el mismo. 

El año 2017 puede ser clave para confirmar su validez o su equivocación.

Intentaré actualizar más tarde con más respuestas.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Feb 2017)

Ya se está produciendo un lento pero progresivo éxodo en las grandes ciudades, que están expulsando a la gente por el alto coste de la vida, especialmente de los zulos. Al final, quien más y quien menos acabará viviendo lejos de las grandes urbes, algunos por decisión propia y otros porque no tengan más remedio. Lo que no es de recibo es que para vivir en Madrid o Barcelona, tengas que gastarte la mitad de tus ingresos en vivienda. Era, es y será una estafa.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Feb 2017)

_"La caída del precio del petróleo que esperamos ver en un futuro muy próximo va a tener enormes ramificaciones en el sector financiero. La industria del petróleo tiene 3 Billones de dólares en préstamos pendientes, y éstos préstamos, en su mayor parte, están respaldados por (las propias) reservas de petróleo. Una vez el precio baje otra vez, también lo hará el valor de esas reservas. La industria verá llamamientos pidiendo más capital para respaldar esos préstamos - capital que ellos no tienen.

El resultado será de pánico, las posiciones de activos se verán deshechas y vendidas a precios de saldo. Las bolsas caerán, y todo, desde los fondos de pensiones hasta los fondos especulativos se encontrarán con que son insolventes de la noche a la mañana. Esta es una crisis que posiblemente que hará que la crisis de las hipotecas subprime del 2008 sea vista como un picnic en el parque. La crisis del 2008 fue mitigada por la emisión de 4 Billones de dólares en deuda por parte de la Reserva Federal estadounidense, para estabilizar los bancos. En este caso, debido al apalancamiento embebido en estos préstamos, se excederán los 4 Billones de dólares. A los bancos centrales están actualmente agotando los títulos negociables susceptibles de ser monetizados. El caballero blanco monetario no vendrá galopando con un gran rescate. 

(...)

Sed cautos y tened cuidado con los regalos que traen los Bancos Centrales. El próximo declive del precio del petróleo tendrá repercusiones negativas enormes. Parece que hay una gran cantidad de gente determinada a hacerlo lo más malo posible."
_

BW Hill


----------



## jupiter999 (28 Feb 2017)

Como toda estafa que se precie, la que estamos viviendo durará hasta que el estafado se entere de que está siendo desfalcado. 

No descarto que en las próximas generales la participación sea de un 43%, como aquellas elecciones para votar sí o no a la constitución europea

Muy recomendables, por cierto, los podcasts de Pepe Crespo y de Radio Ansite 

_"Se necesita la revolución cuando, al final de un proceso de decadencia, el pueblo ha perdido ya, o está a punto de perder, toda forma histórica" (JAPR, 1935)_


----------



## El Promotor (28 Feb 2017)

Mientras ustedes se dedican a hacer terapia de grupo online, en el mundo real...

*La economía española registró en 2016 un superávit exterior del 2% del PIB y sale de la crisis*

El 2% de superávit es un máximo histórico desde que existen cifras comparables (1995), según el Ministerio de Economía. La cifra cumple también el objetivo oficial y muestra que la economía española ha salido de la crisis con una composición del PIB equilibrado y robusto. 

28/02/2017

La balanza de pagos por cuenta corriente acumuló un superávit de 22.300 millones de euros en 2016, lo que supone un 51,7% más respecto a los 14.700 millones registrados el año anterior, de acuerdo con el avance mensual publicado hoy por el Banco de España.

El saldo positivo de la balanza por cuenta corriente registrado en 2016, que equivale al 2% del PIB, se explica por el mayor superávit de bienes y servicios (32.328 millones de euros) y el menor déficit de la balanza de rentas (-10.023 millones de euros). 

El 2% de superávit cumple el objetivo oficial del Gobierno y muestra que la economía española "sale de la crisis con una composición del PIB equilibrado y robusto", según el Ministerio de Economía. 

Por su parte, el saldo de las cuentas corriente y de capital (que determina la capacidad o necesidad de financiación de la nación) se situó en 5,4 miles de millones de euros en diciembre de 2016, frente a los 5,3 millones en el mismo mes del año anterior, según el Banco de España. Esto es un 1,88% superior al de diciembre de 2015. [...]


Zasca tras zasca.

PD. ¡Bertok, B-raxton, Eljusticiero y Defensor de la alegría, dimisión!

:XX:


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (28 Feb 2017)

Las cifras están maquilladas, como saldrá a la luz en pocas semanas desde Bruselas. La microeconomía, sin embargo, no ofrece lugar a engaño.

Me recuerdas a la famosa frase de María Antonieta:" Si no tienen pan, que coman pasteles". Con seis o siete posts te da para comprarte uno, Promotor. Que aproveche.


----------



## Peneliano (1 Mar 2017)

87.636 millones. Es el dinero que ha huido de España en 2016 según los datos de la cuenta financiera del Banco de España. Esto ha sido parcialmente compensado por el BCE a través de su programa de compra de activos (sobre todo bonos del Tesoro). Esto se ha traducido en un deterioro del balance del BdE en 53.593 millones de euros. 
Las implicaciones de estos hechos son muy sombrías. Significa que los agentes económicos no confían en el futuro de la Eurozona (ya que esto está pasando también en Italia, Portugal y Grecia) y que lo que están haciendo es aprovechar el tiempo que nos está concediendo el BCE para poner a salvo el dinero.
JCB

---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 14:23 ----------

22 de febrero de 2017. Día frío en Bruselas ¡Cómo no! Esta noche, se celebra una cena de gala que organiza la Comisión Europea en un conocido restaurante de “Place Lux”, o “Plux”, para los más asiduos.

El motivo; la culminación de un duro día de trabajo tras haber presentado el “Reporte del primer Semestre europeo 2017: Evaluación de los progresos realizados en materia de reformas estructurales, prevención y corrección de los desequilibrios macroeconómicos y resultados de exámenes a fondo en el marco del Reglamento 1176/2011”

A la cena asisten, además de los miembros de la Comisión, un nutrido número de asesores, personalidades, acompañantes, corresponsales y analistas económicos. Uno de ellos, Juan Carlos, miembro del partido naranja, ha conseguido “colarse” y sentarse en la misma mesa que el vicepresidente de la Comisión y responsable de estabilidad financiera, Vladimiro. Ambos, van a iniciar una interesante conversación.

—Buenas noches don Vladimiro. Creo que ha sido un día complicado para ustedes. El reporte que han presentado contiene datos muy interesantes.

—Así es. Buenas noches don…

—Juan Carlos, del reino de España.

—¡Ah! Ya sé quién es usted. Es uno de los cuatro analistas que nos enviaron una carta en verano explicando desequilibrios en el déficit y el PIB de España.

—Efectivamente. Si no recuerdo mal, usted y el comisario Pedro nos respondieron por escrito afirmando que España cumpliría el déficit del 4,6% en 2016 gracias a sus recomendaciones de ajustes creíbles y sostenibles. Parece que no ha sido así…

—Bueno, don Juan Carlos, tampoco va a ser muy grave el incumplimiento. Quizás una o dos décimas de PIB.

—Bien, pero es que ye encadenamos unos cuantos incumplimientos, y eso será si nos creemos que la cifra de PIB oficial es correcta. Ustedes también nos respondieron diciendo que Eurostat realiza controles exhaustivos de los datos de los Estados Miembros. Sin embargo, el reglamento 223/2009 y la directiva 2012/504 reflejan que Eurostat sólo define las normas estadísticas y recopila los datos que recibe de los Estados. No audita nada a menos que detecte graves discrepancias.

—Mire, don Juan Carlos. La Comisión, cuando detecta una irregularidad, ¡actúa! Tiene usted un ejemplo reciente con Austria, a la que se ha condenado a pagar una multa de 29,8 millones de euros por la tergiversación de algunos datos sobre la deuda pública de la región de Salzburgo. Cometieron negligencias graves que llevaron a una manipulación de las notificaciones estadísticas a Eurostat de 2012 y 2013 por lo que se refiere a los datos de déficit y de deuda de relativos al periodo de 2008-2012.

—Muchas gracias. Ahora ya me siento más tranquilo. Pero, usted entiende que, si el PIB español es un 17% menor al oficial, lo de Austria va a ser una broma en comparación ¿verdad?

—Por supuesto. Ningún Estado debería jugar con ello. El objetivo fundamental del Pacto Fiscal y el Tratado sobre Estabilidad, Coordinación y Gobernabilidad en la Unión Económica y Monetaria (TSCG) es fortalecer la disciplina presupuestaria y mejorar la coordinación de la política económica en un momento de crisis aguda. Como se argumentó en el Informe de los Cinco Presidentes sobre la conclusión de la Unión Económica y Monetaria de Europa, una UEM que funcione bien se beneficiaría de la integración en el marco jurídico de la Unión no sólo de la TSCG sino de todos los instrumentos intergubernamentales creados durante la crisis. El análisis que hoy presentamos demuestra que nuestra estrategia política basada en el estímulo de la inversión, la prosecución de las reformas estructurales y la política presupuestaria responsable, está dando sus frutos. Esta es la razón por la que, en vez de ofrecer a los europeos falsas promesas que no puedan cumplirse, debemos mantener el rumbo y seguir haciendo frente a las secuelas de la crisis y a las debilidades estructurales de nuestras economías. El objetivo de las políticas nacionales y de la UE debe ser conseguir que nuestras economías sean más resilientes y garantizar que la recuperación sea percibida por todos

—¡Uf! Vaya parrafada que me acaba usted de soltar. Por favor, dígame lo que, bajo su punto de vista, es lo más relevante del informe.

—En Bulgaria, Francia, Croacia, Italia, Portugal y Chipre se observan desequilibrios económicos excesivos. En Alemania, Irlanda, España, los Países Bajos, Eslovenia y Suecia se observan desequilibrios económicos.

—¿Qué dice sobre Alemania?

—El exceso persistentemente elevado de la balanza por cuenta corriente tiene relevancia transfronteriza. Refleja exceso de ahorro y una moderada inversión tanto en el sector privado como en el público. El superávit por cuenta corriente aumentó aún más en 2015 y 2016 y se espera que permanezca en un nivel alto.

—Más bien, eso, lo que produce desequilibrios, es al resto de la eurozona. Además, el Bundesbank ya tiene un saldo acreedor record de 795,621 millones de euros en el Target2 ¿Qué hay de Francia?

—País que experimenta desequilibrios excesivos. En un contexto de bajo crecimiento de la productividad, la elevada deuda pública y la debilidad de la competitividad pueden implicar riesgos futuros, con relevancia transfronteriza. La deuda pública sigue creciendo, aunque a un ritmo desacelerado, y los riesgos de sostenibilidad a medio plazo son elevados. Si bien, las reformas recientes constituyen avances notables, todavía quedan por resolver algunos retos políticos y se necesitan más medidas. En particular, para aumentar la eficiencia del gasto público y la fiscalidad, deben reformar el salario mínimo y el sistema de prestaciones por desempleo, además de mejorar el sistema educativo y el entorno de negocios.

—Resumiendo. Francia está en una situación delicada, y con una incertidumbre política que pone en riesgo la estabilidad de la Eurozona. Máxime después de las declaraciones de los dos principales candidatos, María y Emanuel. ¿Qué me dice acerca de Italia?

—También experimenta desequilibrios excesivos. La alta deuda del gobierno y la débil dinámica de la productividad implican riesgos con relevancia transfronteriza, en un contexto de elevados desembolsos y desempleo. El stock de préstamos en mora todavía pesa sobre las ganancias de los bancos y las políticas de préstamos, mientras que las necesidades de capitalización pueden surgir en un contexto de difícil acceso a los mercados de renta variable. La deuda pública ha superado el 132% del PIB, muy por encima del valor de referencia del 60%. La brecha es particularmente grande debido al deterioro significativo del saldo estructural de Italia de -1,0% del PIB en 2015 al -2,5% previsto para 2018. Se ha enviado una carta al gobierno italiano pidiendo una serie de ajustes de al menos el 0,2% del PIB que deberán adoptarse a más tardar en abril de 2017. Es bastante probable que Italia entre próximamente en el Protocolo de Déficit Excesivo, como está España.

—Muy interesante. Déjeme añadir que, si mañana Italia saliera del euro, le debería al Bundesbank 356.600 millones de euros. Ya lo avisó Mario hace unos días: “El Estado que se salga del euro, tendrá que pagar su deuda en euros”. Aunque algunos no sé si tienen intención de hacerle mucho caso. Bueno. Y dígame. ¿Qué dice el informe “España 2017” y de nuestros desequilibrios?

—Una fuerte recuperación económica continúa apoyando el reequilibrio de la economía. Sin embargo, los grandes desequilibrios en forma de deuda, tanto pública como privada, siguen constituyendo vulnerabilidades en un contexto de alto desempleo y tienen relevancia transfronteriza. Los pasivos externos netos siguen siendo muy altos. La reducción de la deuda del sector privado también está progresando, apoyada por condiciones de crecimiento favorables, mientras que un sector financiero más sano apoya la actividad económica. Sin embargo, las necesidades de desapalancamiento siguen presentes, especialmente en los hogares. No se espera que la deuda pública como proporción del PIB se ponga en una trayectoria descendente a pesar de una recuperación bastante robusta, debido al elevado déficit. A pesar de una reducción significativa en los últimos tres años, el desempleo sigue siendo muy alto. Se han adoptado medidas para aumentar la competitividad, pero una mayor acción política contribuiría a mantener el superávit externo, a garantizar una reducción duradera del déficit de las administraciones públicas y a apoyar un crecimiento sostenible. Por último, los índices de riesgo de pobreza y de desigualdad son de los más altos de la eurozona, así como el elevado riesgo de impunidad en los casos de corrupción. Esta es nuestra previsión para España:

Gráfico.
Gráfico.
—Apreciado Vladimiro. Tras ver este cuadro. Por favor, déjeme que le haga unas preguntas:

1. España ha declarado un PIB en 2016 de 1,1 billones de euros. El mismo que en el año 2008, pero con un millón más de parados. ¿Cree usted que esto es posible?
2. La recaudación y los tipos impositivos en el año 2016 apenas ha sufrido variación respecto al año 2015 ¿Cree usted que es posible crecer un 3,2% sin que ello se traduzca en una subida considerable de la recaudación?
3. Las horas trabajadas en España han disminuido en 2016 respecto a 2015 ¿Cree usted que es posible crecer al 3,2% si no se crece en el parámetro de las horas reales trabajadas de la economía?
4. España, ha vuelto a incumplir el objetivo de déficit… ¿Cómo hacen ustedes estas previsiones?
—Mi apreciado Juan Carlos. Le invito a que disfrutemos de la cena. Esta conversación, ya tendremos ocasión de continuarla en otra ocasión.

—Muy bien Vladimiro. Como usted quiera. Sólo espero que no sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## El Promotor (1 Mar 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Las cifras están maquilladas, como saldrá a la luz en pocas semanas desde Bruselas.



Claro, claro.

Ustedes sigan negando la realidad y practicando el onanismo catastrofista en grupo.

Por ahí van muy bien.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (1 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> 
> Ustedes sigan negando la realidad y practicando el onanismo catastrofista en grupo.
> 
> Por ahí van muy bien.




Se está tomando su papel de pastor demasiado en serio, ZPromotor. Alégrese, ha llegado la NEP a nuestras calles, pero nosotros no la vemos porque esas cosas que hacemos "dejan ciego", como se decía antiguamente. Menos mal que usted ha llegado para anunciarnos el milagro de la recuperación.


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2017)

No recomendado para mentes sensibles.

[youtube]jJnmwV_P6Vg[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (2 Mar 2017)

bertok dijo:


> No recomendado para mentes sensibles.



Tampoco lo siguiente, mi querido asustaviejas y palmero iupodemita...

*Iglesias despide a 25 trabajadores de la sede central de Podemos por ser errejonistas*

02/02/2017

La resaca de Vistalegre II sigue dejando víctimas 15 días después. Más de una veintena de errejonistas que trabajaban para el partido en la sede de la calle Princesa en Madrid han sido despedidos este martes.

Según afirman los ex trabajadores, el día 28 de febrero se entregaron “25 cartas de despido en Podemos” y, según denuncian, se les ofreció el pago de “32 días por año a cambio de no ir a juicio”. En este sentido subrayan que el único motivo de este cese laboral es “haber defendido la candidatura de Iñigo Errejón”.

Fuentes oficiales de la formación morada confirman a OKDIARIO los hechos, aunque aseguran desconocer “el número exacto” de las personas cesadas. Con respecto a los términos del despido, subrayan que “ha sido negociado con las mejores condiciones para las partes”.

Sin embargo, fuentes próximas a los ex trabajadores de Podemos aseguran que se les presionó asegurándoles que “si alguien demandaba las condiciones del acuerdo, se procedería al despido de 18 compañeros más”.


Impresionante. :XX:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Mar 2017)

Hola gente, el Bitcoin se ha puesto al nivel del oro en precio, hemos llegado a este punto y algo va a cambiar.


----------



## El Promotor (2 Mar 2017)

Ya que no sacan ustedes el tema lo hago yo.

Hoy ha sido el día del empleo y de la confirmación de la fortaleza de la imparable NEP.

Las luces...

*El paro baja en 9.355 personas en febrero, su segundo mejor registro desde 2005*

*El empleo acelera: 74.000 nuevos afiliados a la Seguridad Social en febrero

La Seguridad Social gana 74.080 cotizantes en febrero, su segunda mayor subida en este mes desde 2008*


Y las sombras...

*Iglesias despide a 25 trabajadores de la sede central de Podemos por ser errejonistas*

*Los despedidos de Podemos en pie de guerra también contra Errejón: “No ha hecho nada por nosotros”*


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Mar 2017)

Que vengas con argumentos de verdad...

HORAS TRABAJADAS

COTIZACIONES

RECAUDACIÓN

DEUDA REAL, NO PDE


PERO TU TE CREES QUE SOMOS VOTANTES DEL PPOE O QUE???

Las ostias que te vas a llevar entre este año y el que viene pollo...te has comprao la vaselina y el trombocid???

Ya vas tarde...ladilla


----------



## Peneliano (2 Mar 2017)

Ha salido R Centeno en Interconomía tv , contando las verdades del barquero . El presentador aun no ha recuperado el color .

---------- Post added 03-mar-2017 at 00:50 ----------


----------



## El Promotor (3 Mar 2017)

Cómo está el patio laboral, mi querido asustaviejas y palmero iupodemita...

*Errejonistas despedidos en Podemos denuncian un ERE encubierto a Trabajo*

03/03/2017

*Despedidos en Podemos han denunciado a la Inspección de Trabajo que la formación morada ha realizado un ERE encubierto.* La denuncia se produjo ayer en la sede de la plaza Emilio Jiménez Millas de Madrid ante el inspector que se encarga de la mediación abierta entre el partido y estos trabajadores, según fuentes conocedoras del proceso.

El artículo 51 del Estatuto de los Trabajadores establece que hay despido colectivo cuando la empresa, alegando causas económicas, técnicas, organizativas o de producción, lleva a cabo la extinción de contratos de trabajo que afecten, en un periodo de 90 días, al menos a diez trabajadores en las empresas que ocupen menos de cien trabajadores; el 10% del número de trabajadores de la empresa en aquéllas que ocupen entre cien y trescientos trabajadores, y treinta trabajadores en las empresas que ocupen más de trescientos trabajadores.

[...] El conflicto laboral que vive la formación morada tiene al menos dos patas. En primer lugar, están los trabajadores despedidos en la primera purga contra los afines al que fuera número dos de Podemos hasta el congreso de Vistalegre, Íñigo Errejón. Esta purga empezó el pasado noviembre, cuando el nuevo secretario general de Podemos en Madrid, Ramón Espinar, impuso la mayoría pablista.

La denuncia presentada ayer afecta a estos trabajadores. *Durante la denuncia, se vivieron momentos de tensión, por lo que se llamó a la Policía, según trasladan fuentes presenciales.*

Pero es que Podemos vive ahora una segunda purga, que afecta a afines a Errejón de la sede central que han sido despedidos tras el triunfo de Pablo Iglesias en Vistalegre el pasado 12 de febrero. El gerente, Pablo Manuel Fernández Alarcón, seleccionó a 50, más o menos errejonistas, según las fuentes consultadas. De esos, 18 se han mantenido como equipo de confianza de Errejón, para prepararle el camino como candidato a la Comunidad de Madrid. Eso sí, "con la condición de que no pisen la oficina". Además, otros dos trabajadores eran meros técnicos sin filias conocidas, por lo que también siguen. 

Eso deja la purga en 30 personas. *Para intentar sortear el ERE, 15 de ellos fueron despedidos anteayer, de forma "objetiva", con 20 días y un plus de 12 adicionales. A otros 15 se les despediría el 15 de marzo, de forma disciplinaria. En este caso, se sobrepasan las horquillas del número de trabajadores y el plazo de 90 días que estipula la ley.*

*"Es un ERE encubierto, en toda regla"*, apuntan los afectados. Lo hacen de forma anónima porque a cada uno de ellos se le hizo firmar un "pacto de confidencialidad y secreto", firmado por Fernández Alarcón y con sello oficial de Podemos, a cuyo contenido ha tenido acceso este diario. En él se especifica que incumplir la confidencialidad o difundir que existe este acuerdo acarreará a los afectados el pago de un mínimo de 30.000 euros, "no siendo necesario para la empresa la prueba de los daños por debajo de dicha cantidad, en atención a la previsible repercusión pública que conlleva dicho incumplimiento". 

*¿Por qué han firmado eso los despedidos? Porque la dirección estatal de Podemos les ha comunicado que, de no hacerlo, echarán también a los 18 asesores que seguirán trabajando con Errejón.* *"Son rehenes. Es un chantaje intolerable, que se suma a la purga", ataja uno de los afectados, que remata: "¡El partido que nos ilusionó ahora está haciendo lo mismo que tanto critica!".*


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Mar 2017)

Pudemita lo serás tú, y todos los que son como tu...lameculos del poder.

De todos sabido es que PUDIMOS es la marca b del PESOE que el sistema ha creado para embridar el malestar general...

Yo ya se lo he dicho muchas veces a Maese Bertok: HE CONOCIDO BUENOS ALCALDES TAMBIÉN EN EL PESOE O EN EL PEPOE. No discuto que Carmena haga cosas decentes para los madrileños...no todo son carmenadas.

Pero si hablamos de poder del estado...ahí la cosa cambia mucho...e igual como Chiripas ha demostrado toooo lo que lleva dentro...el cheposo, no tengo la menor duda, hará lo propio llegado el momento.

CAMBIAR PARA QUE NADA CAMBIE.


----------



## El Promotor (4 Mar 2017)

Zasca tras zasca...

*La economía española arranca 2017 con un empuje superior al previsto*

Y los que les quedan.


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Mar 2017)

Porqué sigues viniendo aquí con propaganda de Mariano???

Crees a caso que alguien te va a dar la razón???

Piensas por ventura, que repitiendo consignas, medias verdades, vaguedades sin fundamento empírico, estimaciones de agentes interesados, van a convencer a alguno de los que aquí, en nuestro hilo-cueva, nos refugiamos de la ignorancia y la maldad???

Qué esperas conseguir??? 

Mas que te tratemos de bobo, mamapichas...y ser vil, servil, bajuno, rampante, almizclero, pegadizo, ponzoñoso, bilioso y saprofita.

El final del camino se acerca...se nota porque las pulgas de la esquelética y comatosa vaca pican mas que nunca.

Lo presienten...

---------- Post added 04-mar-2017 at 15:17 ----------

Para zascas el confirmar que los 400.000 nuevos contratados de 2016 tienen como salario medio los 600 euros aproximadamente...

ESO SI QUE ES UN BUEN ZASCA...payaso con ínfulas...


----------



## jupiter999 (4 Mar 2017)

la propaganda de la NEP ha llegado a las mentes de muchos foreros: en el hilo "Informáticos on fire: una cajera de Mercadona gana 1700 netos/mes" todo el mundo anda echando mierda sobre las cajeras, parece que ganar 1400 EUROS BRUTOS AL MES es un sueldo de privilegiados

11 páginas, trece mil visualizaciones, y los paletos todavía diciendo que trabajar de cajera (un trabajo duro y desagradable de cojones) es la polla... nos merecemos lo peor


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Mar 2017)

jupiter999 dijo:


> la propaganda de la NEP ha llegado a las mentes de muchos foreros: en el hilo "Informáticos on fire: una cajera de Mercadona gana 1700 netos/mes" todo el mundo anda echando mierda sobre las cajeras, parece que ganar 1400 EUROS BRUTOS AL MES es un sueldo de privilegiados
> 
> 11 páginas, trece mil visualizaciones, y los paletos todavía diciendo que trabajar de cajera (un trabajo duro y desagradable de cojones) es la polla... nos merecemos lo peor



El objetivo final es que los mileuristas sean considerados unos privilegiados, en un país donde la vivienda todavía hoy sigue siendo muy cara respecto a los salarios. Hasta que desde Europa no nos metan en vereda de verdad, no habrá solución. Si la esperamos por parte de nuestros gobernantes, somos unos ingenuos. 

No sería problemático ganar 1.000 euros al mes si la hipoteca o el alquiler fueran de 250 euros, pero pueden ser de 600 o más en muchas ciudades. Hasta que todo reviente, que reventará, que nadie lo dude. Y la clave está en que tendrán que meter mano a las pensiones más altas, porque de lo contrario llegaremos al punto delirante en que cobrarán bastante más los jubilados que los asalariados.


----------



## jupiter999 (5 Mar 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Hasta que todo reviente, que reventará, que nadie lo dude. Y la clave está en que tendrán que meter mano a las pensiones más altas, porque de lo contrario llegaremos al punto delirante en que cobrarán bastante más los jubilados que los asalariados.



Reventará si todos queremos que reviente, desde la queja no solucionamos nada; sin soluciones colectivas no hay solución

En zonas del norte tipo Asturias, ya ganan más de media los pensionistas que los trabajadores

Si ganan Wilders y Le Pen, la hostia para España va a ser muy gorda... ojalá que así sea


----------



## El Promotor (5 Mar 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Es impresionante la capacidad que tiene el Promotor de nunca desfallecer... este hombre nos va a llevar a todos a la tumba, recetame las vitaminas que tomas y las terapias de autoestima que haces, gracias.



Se lo explico, estimado forero.

El mal habita en este hilo-cueva en forma de pesimismo vital, agorerismo obsesivo-compulsivo y psicopatía más o menos disimulada.

No se sorprenda por lo que le digo. Pregúntese por qué desean tanto los habitantes de este antro un cataclismo económico en España y en el resto del mundo. Ellos (los Bertok, B-raxton, Defensor de la alegría & Cía) se lo venderán como una cura brutal y necesaria. Una catarsis que nos redimirá de nuestros pecados. Pero no es cierto.

En realidad aspiran a un mundo triste y sin esperanza como sus vidas. Si ellos no pueden ser felices los demás tampoco se lo merecen. Luego, además, están los afectados por psicopatías que solo desean el mal por el mal. Son los mismos que se enfadan cuando el paro baja y la economía crece. Los mismos que celebran cualquier mal dato como si les hubiera tocado la lotería.

Y al mal se le combate. Sin desfallecer y sin preocuparse por la suerte que uno mismo pueda correr. Y si que hay que entrar en madrigueras como este hilo-cueva a pecho descubierto se hace. Cueste lo que cueste, hasta que no quede ni una alimaña que emponzoñe el alma de las buenas personas que frecuentan el foro.

Solo hay un camino correcto y es el de la NEP. 

Por ello, le recomiendo que no deje que estos amargados de la vida le conviertan en uno de ellos. Se puede retornar pero el proceso de desintoxicación es largo y duro. Pero si aún así flaquea no dude en contar conmigo para ayudarle a recuperar el aire y las ganas de vivir en un gran país como es el nuestro.

Un saludo y sea fuerte.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Se lo explico, estimado forero.
> 
> El mal habita en este hilo-cueva en forma de pesimismo vital, agorerismo obsesivo-compulsivo y psicopatía más o menos disimulada.
> 
> ...



Gracioso pero mongolo a más no poder.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Mar 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Gracioso pero mongolo a más no poder.



Como tengo entre los ignorados a ZPromo lo he leído gracias a ti. En el fondo es muy divertido y cumple su función. Qué sería de este foro sin sus comentarios para subir la moral a la tropa. Estaremos de mierda hasta los ejes, pero ZPromo nos infunde optimismo


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Se lo explico, estimado forero.
> 
> El mal habita en este hilo-cueva en forma de pesimismo vital, agorerismo obsesivo-compulsivo y psicopatía más o menos disimulada.
> 
> ...



Tu, vosotros, no sois fuertes...simplemente tenéis a Mario detrás. El día en que Mario deje de respaldarnos...adieu mon dieu. Se fini la Nep.

Te vuelvo a repetir que a esta cueva tienes que venir con mejores argumentos...en tus hilos propagandisticos es natural que engañes a algún incauto. Aquí venimos gentes que ya vamos teniendo un cierto nivel intelectual...que no nos quedamos en la superficie...ni nos conformamos con las versiones oficiales u oficiosas.

"TODO LO QUE HACEMOS EN ESTA VIDA, TIENE SU ECO EN LA ETERNIDAD".

También, añado, todo lo que pudimos hacer y por cobardía o maldad decidimos no hacer.

Tenlo en cuenta...haz examen de conciencia antes de que sea tarde.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (5 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> "TODO LO QUE HACEMOS EN ESTA VIDA, TIENE SU ECO EN LA ETERNIDAD".
> 
> También, añado, todo lo que pudimos hacer y por cobardía o maldad decidimos no hacer.
> 
> Tenlo en cuenta...haz examen de conciencia antes de que sea tarde.



Yo por cobardía dejé de hacer muchas cosas, y lo estoy pagando. Por eso en la medida de lo posible creo que tenemos que intentar, al menos, no dañar, como decían antiguamente los médicos. Un fuerte abrazo y gracias por recordarnos verdades intemporales.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2017)

******* dijo:


> Tu, vosotros, no sois fuertes...simplemente tenéis a Mario detrás. El día en que Mario deje de respaldarnos...adieu mon dieu. Se fini la Nep.
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir que a esta cueva tienes que venir con mejores argumentos...en tus hilos propagandisticos es natural que engañes a algún incauto. Aquí venimos gentes que ya vamos teniendo un cierto nivel intelectual...que no nos quedamos en la superficie...ni nos conformamos con las versiones oficiales u oficiosas.
> 
> ...



Suerte que tienen los que disfrutan de la falsa prosperidad.

Algunos somos bichos raros, asociales, que jamás catamos hembra alguna, nuncafollistas enfermizos, con primeros indicios de psicopatía rampante. El mayor lujo que me dí jamás fue dar rienda suelta al visillerismo una tarde.

Cuando apagamos la luz todas las noches, huimos y alcanzamos la paz.


----------



## jupiter999 (5 Mar 2017)

quizá el promotor no trabaje para el pp, y sea solo una especie de animador del foro a sueldo, una especie de regidor televisivo... 

si hace daño este hilo es porque viene a expresar tímidamente una extraña forma de ciber-solidaridad, entre hombres, que comparten una misma comunidad, un foro.

a los "demócratas" y a los políticos profesionales les repugna profundamente todo aquello que tenga que ver con alguna forma de ética o de honor

ellos están aquí por los céntimos


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Mar 2017)

Don Promotor, el mismo que se reía mucho de los manifestantes que estaban en contra de la corrupción vergonzante del PP cuando se descubría el pastel de Bárcenas y su financiación ilegal, presentándose como salvador de las "buenas personas".


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Lo del promotor es un caso digno de diván de psicoanalista, es una obsesión y fijación enfermiza masturbatoria con bertok que no entiendo...
> 
> Es como la tipica mosca que tienes alrededor y que no se va por mucho que intentes espantarla con la mano, pero en este caso hablamos de una mosca inteligente, con psicopatía y maligna.



Le, acepto sin más.

Ying vs Yang.

Su destino está escrito.


----------



## jupiter999 (6 Mar 2017)

Pugilato - Democracia (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## Peneliano (7 Mar 2017)

La decadencia de Occidente: El PIB trucado


----------



## Peneliano (7 Mar 2017)

Hacienda obtiene 14.883 millones de euros por la lucha contra el fraude en 2016, un 4,9% menos


----------



## El Promotor (7 Mar 2017)

Mientras ustedes se dedican a cogerse de las manos y a cantar canciones la imparable NEP prosigue su marcha...

*Guindos prevé hasta cuatro años con crecimientos superiores al 2,5%*

07/03/2017

El ministro de Economía, Industria y Competitividad, Luis de Guindos, ha afirmado este martes que si España no comete "errores" y sigue mostrando "cierta" estabilidad política, consigue elaborar unos Presupuestos y continúa con el proceso de consolidación fiscal, puede continuar con su "inercia" económica de crecimientos entre el 2,5% y el 3% durante "los próximos tres o cuatro años", por lo que ha pedido estar "a la altura de las circunstancias", porque "a lo mejor el tren no vuelve a pasar en mucho tiempo". 

Así lo ha señalado De Guindos durante el desayuno-coloquio 'Diálogos de AmChamSpain', organizado por la Cámara de Comercio de EEUU en España, en el que ha augurado una "década de crecimiento importante e intenso" si no se vuelve a cometer "errores" que conduzcan a España a la situación económica de 2008. 

De Guindos ha marcado la necesidad de no revertir la reforma laboral, aunque "sin duda se puede perfeccionar y complementar", así como continuar con el proceso de privatización de las entidades nacionalizadas (Bankia y BMN), seguir con el esfuerzo de consolidación fiscal y que los partidos estén "a la altura de las circunstancias". 

En este sentido, De Guindos ha destacado que el crecimiento económico de España es de los más elevados entre los grandes países de la zona euro y ha "prácticamente" recuperado el nivel de renta previo a la crisis, con una creación de empleo "muy intensa", al haber generado 1,7 millones de puestos de trabajo y registrado un superávit de balanza por cuenta corriente del 2%. 

En este sentido, ha detallado que la evolución del precio del petróleo ha permitido ahorrar a España unos 5.000 millones, al tiempo que la economía española paga 10.000 millones menos en intereses de lo que abonaba en 2012, lo que supone un punto del PIB. A ello se une que España seguirá registrando superávit en la balanza por cuenta corriente, junto con la recuperación de la demanda doméstica, algo que "no se había producido nunca antes". 

Además, ha hecho hincapié en que España exporta 25.000 millones de euros mensuales en bienes y servicios, mientras que en turismo lo hace en algo menos de 5.000 millones de euros, pese a la imagen de ser un país predominantemente turístico a nivel económico. 

De esta forma, ha subrayado que es "fundamental" no ser "complacientes", ya que persiste una tasa de paro del 18% y la buena marcha económica, que incluso ha "sorprendido" al propio Ministerio de Economía, "no va a durar toda la vida". 

Según De Guindos, la buena evolución económica se debe a las reformas implementadas y a los vientos de cola, a lo que se suma que España ha conseguido salir del foco de incertidumbre política en el que ahora se encuentran inmersos países como Holanda, Alemania, Francia o Italia. "España está en estos momentos fuera", ha enfatizado. 


Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (8 Mar 2017)

El diferencial entre la rentabilidad de las notas a 10 años y del bund en máximos. Siempre que se ha alcanzado este nivel crisis financiera.
JLC

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 20:17 ----------

La FED de Atlanta viene bajando la proyección de crecimiento del PIB de EEUU agresivamente.
AC


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Mar 2017)

Atención por que el petróleo se desploma por debajo de los 50 dólares, está coqueteando con el nivel. Todo se ha desatado tras decir el ministro saudí que la cosa no está yendo como se esperaba.

Más allá de que esto signifique que el acuerdo de la OPEP puede saltar por los aires (ahora mismo ya estarían perdiendo dinero los países que se involucraron el mismo), puede significar un espaldarazo al ETP model, con todo lo que ello significa.

La subida del PIB de EE.UU dificilmente llegará al 1.0% YoY este 1er trimestre, mientras la FED da por hecho una subida de tipos. Creo que el año viene complicado.


----------



## jupiter999 (9 Mar 2017)

Stuart Mill: "Ningún problema económico tiene una solución económica"

Nuestra responsabilidad no acaba a la hora de votar, una vez cada 4 años; si estamos como estamos es por nuestra inacción, nuestra apatía y nuestro conformismo

Lo que diga De Guindos o Rajoy tiene la misma credibilidad que lo que diga Mohamed VI


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (9 Mar 2017)

Los 'hombres de negro' aterrizan en plena crisis del Banco de España con Bankia


----------



## El Promotor (9 Mar 2017)

San Draghi de la Nep es nuestro pastor...

*El BCE cumple un año con los tipos de interés al 0%*

09/03/2017

El BCE ha vuelto a 'comprar' tiempo para que sus estímulos sigan creciendo, al mantener los tipos de interés en el 0% (y van doce meses), la facilidad de depósito en el -0,4% y dejar intactas sus compras de deuda.








Alabado sea...


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> San Draghi de la Nep es nuestro pastor...
> 
> *El BCE cumple un año con los tipos de interés al 0%*
> 
> ...



Está echando toneladas de semillas de destrucción para la gente de la calle. Llegará el momento en que sea tachado como uno de los mayores problemas que jamás tuvo la eurozona.

Ese es Draghi.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2017)

Venía a escribir sobre esto

¿Está cerca el fin del petróleo? - Economía Directa/Radioactividad 10-3-2017 - Colectivo Burbuja

@eljusticiero, conoces bien el modelo ¿qué opinas?


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Mar 2017)

Pues se está cumpliendo...


----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2017)

A ver...



Disturbed dijo:


> ¿Está cerca el fin del petróleo? – Economía Directa/Radioactividad 10-3-2017
> 
> Hoy hablamos sobre el modelo ETP, desarrollado por el Hills Group, para estimar cuándo el petróleo dejará de aportar energía al sistema industrial y hablamos sobre las sombras y las fuertes dudas respecto a su efectividad para predecir el futuro energético del mundo. Con Antonio Turiel, David de Historia-Economía-Filosofía y Oriol de la Dehesa. Conduce Juan Carlos Barba.
> 
> ¿Está cerca el fin del petróleo? - Economía Directa/Radioactividad 10-3-2017 - Colectivo Burbuja





bertok dijo:


> Venía a escribir sobre esto
> 
> ¿Está cerca el fin del petróleo? - Economía Directa/Radioactividad 10-3-2017 - Colectivo Burbuja
> 
> @eljusticiero, conoces bien el modelo ¿qué opinas?





B-raxton dijo:


> Pues se está cumpliendo...



Sin duda alguna.

Las señales están por todos sitios. Hoy mismo, sin ir más lejos, se ha publicado esto:

*Repsol realiza el mayor descubrimiento de petróleo de los últimos 30 años en EEUU*

Repsol ha realizado en Alaska el mayor descubrimiento de petróleo convencional logrado en los últimos 30 años en suelo de Estados Unidos, según ha informado el grupo español. Los recursos identificados ascienden a 1.200 millones de barriles de crudo ligero. Repsol explota esta área en consorcio con la compañía estadounidense Armstrong Energy.

Los pozos del hallazgo del consorcio formado por Repsol y Armstrong (Horseshoe-1 y Horseshoe-1A) han sido perforados en la campaña invernal de exploración 2016-2017. El descubrimiento amplía en 32 kilómetros una formación descubierta en campañas de exploración de 2014 y 2015 en la zona de Pikka pero no cuantificada hasta ahora en el dominio minero de Nanushuk, al norte de Alaska. Según la empresa, confirman este área como uno de los de mayor potencial de la prolífica zona del North Slope de Alaska.

El consorcio estima, según la información que difundió ayer a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), que los recursos contingentes de los bloques identificados en la formación Nanushuk alcancen aproximadamente 1.200 millones de barriles recuperables de crudo ligero. Esta cifra equivale a cuatro años de consumo en España. Según el ranking elaborado por la consultora petrolera IHS, este descubrimiento se coloca como el mayor de al menos los últimos 30 años en territorio estadounidense.


The end is near y toda esa murga.


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Mar 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Justiciero, te invocamos! tanto Antonio Turiel como Carlos de Castro dejan en muy mal lugar el modelo ese.



Quien debería defenderlo sería BW Hill, yo sólo me hago eco de sus conclusiones jeje. 

Me hace gracia, puesto que puse sus conclusiones y las de Ludlum (que llegan a la misma conclusión desde dos caminos diferentes - el económico y rendimientos decrecientes frente a uno puramente termodinámico) por primera vez en 2014, y desde entonces lo que se ha dicho se ha cumplido.

Recapitulando lo que dijo BW Hill en su día:

- Los inventarios de petróleo seguirán aumentando, y no era posible llegar a un equilibrio sólo por las fuerzas de mercado 







- El precio del petróleo no puede superar unos valores antes de que actué una destrucción de la demanda sobre el consumidor, y como precio medio anual no puede superar unos valores:

En 2014 ese valor era sobre 90 $, en 2015 77 $, en 2016, 65 $ y en 2017, 54 $. En el año 2018, ese valor baja a 41$. En el año 2019 a 29$, pero el precio debería oscilar sobre ese punto y no desplomarse y frenar su caída ya que se espera que la acción combinada de otras energías y la canibalización contenida en la propia infraestructura petrolífera detengan la caída.

Este año ha permanecido pegado a ese valor curiosamente (54$), pero incluso con un recorte de la OPEP por medio, no ha podido superarlo. Por si fuera poco, la OPEP ha anunciado que en un par de meses se acaba la política de recortes (lógico, no les ha servido para nada el acuerdo si los precios se mantienen en 48-49$, sólo para perder dinero), y volvemos a la dinámica anterior.

Temo también que el modelo que estén analizando no sea el original sino un borrador que circula por la web ( http://www.thehillsgroup.org/petrohgv2.pdf ).

Me gustaría escuchar más tarde ese podcast y anotar las críticas para preguntárselas a BW Hill aquí mismo (animo a la gente a registrarse y hacer lo propio)

http://peakoil.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1351678#p1351678

De todas formas anda el ambiente un poco enrarecido, parece que las críticas han ocurrido todas a la vez, y por lo que he leído el autor critica que se han cambiado signos de su modelo (para hacer la entropía negativa).

Mr. Hill siempre va a responder a las preguntas que se le hacen, aunque no tolera bien a los trolls.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 16:10 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mayor descubrimiento de los últimos 30 años en EE.UU dará tanto petróleo como todo el que consume el planeta en 13 días, o todo el que consume EE.UU en menos 2 meses. Esto es una prueba de la situación que analizan Ludlum o Hill.


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Mar 2017)

Pueden pagar los mileuristas pisos a los precios actuales...

Pueden pagar las economías mega endeudadas y estancadas cuando no en recesión, barriles de petroleo a 200 dolares each...

???

La diferencia es que que haya un no mercado del piso nos jode pero no nos mata...

El no mercado progresivo del petroleo SI que nos puede asfixiar.

Lo que la ladilla no puede comprender, normal siendo un adorador de San Drogui, que no se puede prolongar mucho tiempo un negocio improductivo...sobre todo un negocio como el petroleo.

Simple y llanamente REPRESENTA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DEL CAPITALISMO POR AUTOFAGOCITACIÓN...


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Mar 2017)

Te doy un thanks...pero solo por las ganas que me dan de apretujarla...


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Mar 2017)

No se compra a 40 dolares...y se va a comprar a 200???


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2017)

Hay una batalla abierta entre colapsistas deflacionarios e inflacionarios.

La esencia de la naturaleza y las razas es inflacionaria. Las profundas deflaciones son singularidades y con un sistema fiduciario la solución está cantada.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2017)

Hoy toca repasar obras maestras

[youtube]FnPuafQpee4[/youtube]

[youtube]s2fDEmarPgg[/youtube]

[youtube]pGoN6ARwdT4[/youtube]

Manténganse alerta y lejos de la previsibilidad de los maas mierdas de desinformación masiva


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2017)

No aconseja Hustec, la compra de pisos ?...querra decir bunkers, no ?...cuantas contradicciones....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-mortadela-forever-a-pasos-de-ejecucion.html


Que ejjjjjta pasando ?....8::X:::cook:


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> SP camino de 3300. ¿Qué peli es esa?



Camino a la perdición???

Cuanto tendrán que inyectar en la siguiente caída del mercado???

Hay cálculos que apuntan al equivalente total de la deuda gusana...donde esta la productividad que sostiene esos 3300 ???


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2017)

[youtube]1E416efiahY[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2017)

Last Call: El timing de la debacle del pueblo español...

*La riqueza de los hogares españoles se sitúa entre las más altas de Europa*

Impresionante. :XX:


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Mar 2017)

Esta jugada de valorar los pisos para calcular la riqueza de la población, estando como estamos en un no mercado, ya se ha visto antes y no cuela.


----------



## El Promotor (13 Mar 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Esta jugada de valorar los pisos para calcular la riqueza de la población, estando como estamos en un no mercado, ya se ha visto antes y no cuela.



Entonces supongo que esta otra noticia tampoco le va a gustar...

*La producción industrial registra la mayor subida en enero en 11 años*

¿A que no?


----------



## Hugrakkir (13 Mar 2017)

Pregunta de LOGSE :

¿diferencia entre noticias y realidad ?

Las noticias generalmente son propaganda, la realidad es lo que vemos todos los días.

Hablar de aumento de la riqueza o de producción industrial ( salvo que en esta incluyas drogas y prostitución ) es pppropaganda.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aquí está la productividad!
> 
> La nueva economía no se interesa por las empresas y los beneficios, eso es para esclavos integrales, la NE se interesa por las plusvalías derivadas de la longitud o distancia entre dos puntos de un gráfico, a la que se puede corregir o aumentar con el apalancamiento; es física y geometría.
> 
> ...



Eso está muy bien mientras se pueda mantener la impresora que inyecta en los mercados todo lo que sea necesario...y el interés del dinero se mantenga todo lo pegado a cero que sea posible...

Vamos a ver por cuanto tiempo más pueden sostener la mascarada. De momento sobra capacidad productiva a cascoporro...y la destrucción continua. Por contra se extrae riqueza de los recursos de todos en pro de los de siempre...y eso también tiene su fecha de caducidad.

NO SE PUEDE ENGAÑAR A TODO EL MUNDO ...TODO EL TIEMPO.


----------



## Peneliano (14 Mar 2017)




----------



## eljusticiero (14 Mar 2017)

El petróleo está ahora mismo en los 47 dólares el barril, y con tendencia bajista. Arabia Saudí ha empezado a hacer trampas, y el acuerdo de la OPEP podría saltar por los aires. BW Hill ha comentado lo siguiente:

_"Incluso aunque los fondos especulativos comprasen sobre 1,000 millones de barriles de petróleo en un intento de hacer subir los precios, la función de Máxima Asequibilidad no fue rota por el tercer año consecutivo:

energy4

Esperamos que durante el año 2017 una cantidad suficiente de inversores se den cuenta de la vulnerabilidad del sector petrolífero para empezar a retirar suficiente apoyo (financiero) que aplastará a la industria petrolífera.

Los fundamentales, como caída de reservas que no se reemplazan, la disminución de rendimientos en las refinerías, aumento del corte de agua en las formaciones existentes, precio del petróleo que irá a la baja, débil demanda, disminución del valor de activos y costes de capital que se incrementarán... harán darse cuenta a los inversores de que la industria se encuentra en algún lugar entre la espada y la pared.

La batalla de Wall Street contra las Leyes de la Física se ha terminado: Wall Street perdió!!"
_


----------



## jupiter999 (14 Mar 2017)

Os invito a que paséis por éste hilo a dejar vuestras opiniones, hay peperos que se lo están tomando muy mal:

*"NEP laboral: 42 trabajadores fallecieron en accidente laboral en enero de 2017"*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cieron-accidente-laboral-enero-de-2017-a.html


----------



## El Promotor (15 Mar 2017)

La NEP se convierte en una avalancha que arrasa las esperanzas de los agoreros y cenizos...

*La OCDE mejora la previsión del PIB en 2017 hasta el 2,5% y de paro hasta el 17,5%

El FMI mejora las previsiones de crecimiento de España para 2017 y 2018

La economía española recuperará este año todo el terreno perdido durante la crisis

La CEOE mejora dos décimas su previsión para España en 2017, hasta el 2,5%*


Impresionante.


----------



## jupiter999 (15 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> La NEP se convierte en una avalancha que arrasa las esperanzas de los agoreros y cenizos...
> 
> *La OCDE mejora la previsión del PIB en 2017 hasta el 2,5% y de paro hasta el 17,5%
> 
> ...



vender previsiones, vender humo

frente a las especulaciones, hechos:

La deuda de los bancos españoles con el BCE se eleva un 0,3% en febrero


----------



## El Promotor (21 Mar 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Cómo está el patio laboral, mi querido asustaviejas y palmero iupodemita...
> 
> *Errejonistas despedidos en Podemos denuncian un ERE encubierto a Trabajo*
> 
> ...



Oiga, Bertok.

Se consuma el ere encubierto en Podemos...

*Iglesias purga a otros 15 errejonistas*

21/03/2017

Pablo Iglesias está culminando la purga "silenciosa" de errejonistas, que ya ha afectado a 30 trabajadores de la sede central Podemos. Justo después del divorcio que supuso la asamblea de Vistalegre IIse despidió a 15 técnicos afines al ex número dos, y ayer mismo concluyó la segunda fase de este "ERE encubierto", que ha afectado a otros 15 empleados, según ha podido saber EXPANSIÓN. 


Y estos son los que van dando lecciones de ética y moral a los demás.

Impresionante.


----------



## martingala (21 Mar 2017)

este gráfico de la Producción Industrial en varios paises de la Eurozona desde la creación del Euro lo dice todo....


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Mar 2017)

Interesante artículo en el que participa BW Hill.

_"La industria petrolífera mundial ha acumulado 2,5 Billones de dólares en deuda hasta ahora. Esa deuda está principalmente respaldada por el valor de sus reservas. Una vez se vuelva evidente que el valor de esas reservas se acercará rápidamente a 0, la destrucción estallará en el sector financiero. Habrá cientos de billones de dólares en el mercado de derivados que de repente se quedarán sin ninguna contraparte solvente.

Viendo el crecimiento en el inventario de petróleo y la magnitud del incremento esperada por el modelo ETP, esperamos que la situación alcance un punto de crisis en 2017 ó 2018. Parece altamente improbable que las potencias nucleares del planeta (EE.UU y Rusia) recurran a la guerra abierta como resultado. Ninguna de las dos tendría nada que ganar recurriendo a estas acciones, y sí mucho que perder. Lo que si parece probable es que las potencias de Oriente Medio usen la situación como excusa para intentar destruirse unas a las otras. En otras palabras, esperamos que la situación desencadene la devastación en Oriente Medio.

Con Oriente Medio en llamas, y gran parte de su capacidad para producir petróleo destruida, el mundo verá de repente un declive masivo en la oferta del petróleo. Los precios subirán, pero la función de Máxima Capacidad de Pago nos informa de que ese incremento durará poco. El resultado final será que Rusia y unos pocos pozos petrolíferos en Occidentes permanecerán como las únicas fuentes para el suministro mundial del petróleo. La economía estará en ruinas, y habrá muy poco incentivo, e incluso menos medios, para apoyar una guerra abierta, de alta tecnología y a gran escala."
_
(......)
_
"El modelo ETP nos informa que los inventarios de petróleo continuarán subiendo mientras las necesidades energéticas de la industria petrolífera para producir petróleo se siguen incrementando. Como resultado, menos energía será suministrada al sector no-productor de energía de la economía. Esto llevará a la ocurrencia de uno de estos dos eventos:

1) El precio bajará hasta que los productores no puedan cumplir con los requisitos del flujo de caja necesario para continuar las operaciones, esto es, ellos empezarán a cerrar las puertas.

2) Los productores encontrarán que hay un mercado insuficiente para su producción mientras los inventarios alcanzan su nivel máximo de capacidad, y como consecuencia, cerrarán las puertas."
_
(...)

_"Los gráficos son muy reveladores. Ellos indican lo que podemos esperar que ocurra mientras el petróleo pierde su capacidad de mover la economía. Esto está ocurriendo ahora mismo a la tasa de 1822 BTU/galón o 76500 BTU/barril al año.* Para apreciar completamente la situación, debe entenderse que la economía compra energía, sólo las refinerías compran petróleo. El usuario general de productos petrolíferos no tiene ninguna razón para comprar petróleo crudo sin refinar. Sin un procesamiento adecuado, su valor económico es esencialmente cero*._







_La capacidad de la industria petrolífera de convertir petróleo crudo en un producto final (para su uso por el consumidor: Gasolina, queroseno, combustible de aviones, etc) está declinando rápidamente. Como se muestra en el gráfico de arriba, la cantidad de crudo necesaria para producir un barril de producto final se ha incrementado un 31% durante los últimos 11 años. En 2005 se requerían 1.08 barriles de crudo para producir un barril de producto final, en 2015 se había incrementado a 1.61 barril de crudo para producir un barril de producto final.* Ya que el 85% del coste de operación de una refinería es el coste del petróleo crudo que ellos usan, el precio del propio barril de petróleo crudo debe bajar para compensar la subida del coste de la materia prima.*

*El valor del petróleo con respecto a la economía es simplemente su capacidad de mover esa economía.A mayor actividad económica que pueda mover, mayor es su valor. Lo inverso es también cierto.* Ya que la energía en una unidad de petróleo está determinada por su estructura molecular; a mayores requerimientos energéticos para producirla, menores cantidades de energía estarán disponibles para generar actividad económica. Durante los últimos 56 años, este valor ha caído un 48%. Mientras el petróleo suministra menos energía por unidad, la economía puede permitirse pagar menos por él. La economía no puede pagar más por una unidad de petróleo que la cantidad de actividad económica que ésta mueve. La economía no puede pagar (por mucho tiempo) 1.14 $ por un petróleo que sólo puede mover 1 $ de actividad económica sin pedir prestado esos 0.14$ de algún otro lugar. Esto es exactamente lo que está teniendo lugar ahora.

Todo ello está relacionado con el actual decaimiento entrópico en marcha del sistema de Producción Petrolífera. Como un reloj viejo o un coche viejo, eventualmente se acaba desgastando. El desarrollo del modelo ETP (se hizo) para ilustrar la tasa de decaimiento entrópico del sistema de producción de petróleo (proceso de desgaste). *El proceso ha operado hasta la actualidad a través del 80%(ha recorrido el 80% posible) de su ciclo máximo teórico. El ciclo máximo teórico es justamente eso, teórico. Su ciclo de vida completo será sin ninguna duda, menor. En algún punto entre ahora y su máximo, el proceso se detendrá por si mismo.* Según nuestros cálculos ello requeriría que el planeta proveyera 39 billones de dólares en 2030 para mantener el proceso en operación. 2030 es la línea temporal de máximo ciclo teórico. Para mantener el proceso funcionando más allá de 2030, se requeriría la energía equivalente de 1,62 veces todo el gas natural producido.

Para determinar una mejor estimación que la teórica para conocer cuando el proceso se detendrá, debemos mirar más allá del modelo y fijarnos en información más empírica. Podemos verlo en los rendimientos de la refinería, beneficios empresariales y en una industria que se ha vuelto tan pobre que incluso ya no puede reemplazar las reservas que está extrayendo. No reemplazar las reservas por parte de una industria extractiva es la admisión de que se está dirigiendo fuera del mercado."_

Charts of US Gasoline Sales: The US is Bleeding Out Badly. Retail sales by refiners have collapsed by up to 90% in some states


----------



## noeLgalaweR (21 Mar 2017)

Hay q matar a.todos los pPErros fachuzos, y.luego a los sainetas.del.Psoe.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Mar 2017)

A ver...



noeLgalaweR dijo:


> Hay q matar a.todos los pPErros fachuzos, y.luego a los sainetas.del.Psoe.



Se percibe mucho dolor y resentimiento en este hilo-cueva...

*La economía española camina hacia su tercer año de crecimiento al 3%*

Irá a más. 

Menudo 2017 les espera.


----------



## BRAXTON (21 Mar 2017)

El Justiciero... de verdad que metes miedo al miedo...chachoooo...


----------



## Peneliano (24 Mar 2017)

Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien !!! No dejen que le quiten unos de los bienes mas preciados y que el ritmo vital urnabita les haga perder lo que fueron . Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y de vez en cuando paren y disfuten de ustedes mismos en el silencio.






---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 23:27 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (25 Mar 2017)

'Las Noches de Ortega' - Las spoilers (25/03/2017) | Cadena SER


----------



## El Promotor (26 Mar 2017)

¿Como va el tema? ¿Colapsamos ya o nada de nada?

Aquí les dejo esto por si desean comentarlo:

*La zona euro creció en marzo al mayor ritmo en seis años, según Markit*

*La economía de la eurozona registró en marzo el crecimiento mensual más elevado de los últimos seis años*, *mientras que el empleo aumentó al mayor ritmo en casi una década*, según los resultados de la encuesta preliminar del índice PMI de Markit publicado hoy.

En concreto, el flash del índice PMI Compuesto de la Actividad Total de la zona euro se situó en 56,7 puntos en marzo (cuando 50 es el límite entre crecimiento y descenso), frente a la lectura de 56 puntos de febrero, lo que supone la puntuación más elevada desde abril de 2011.

Asimismo, la media para el primer trimestre de 2017 es de 55,7 puntos, lo que supone la lectura más elevada desde los tres primeros meses de 2011.


Ánimo, campeones.


----------



## John Nash (26 Mar 2017)

La burbuja inmobiliaria acecha a España | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Mar 2017)

Promo, esto es lo que está ocurriendo:

http://www.sem-wes.org/sites/default/files/revistas/REM33_8.pdf

Es el canto del cisne de un sistema que se agota. En este hilo seguiremos siguiendo este desenlace, moleste a quien moleste. Quizás aportemos nuestro granito de arena haciendo que se conozca la verdad. De momento el hilo de bertok tiene más de 1 millón de visitas, y estoy seguro que serán muchas más en el futuro.

S2!!!


----------



## El Promotor (27 Mar 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Promo, esto es lo que está ocurriendo:
> 
> http://www.sem-wes.org/sites/default/files/revistas/REM33_8.pdf
> 
> ...



Verá, estimado forero.

No pueden estar estirando como un chicle sus malos augurios y profecías apocalípticas, que la realidad se empeña en desmentir una y otra vez, porque al agorero y cenizo de turno se le antoja. En algunos casos es hasta enfermizo y roza la psicopatía, cuando no entra de lleno en ella.

Y no me haga recordarle lo que usted decía sobre la zona euro, el PMI y el colapso de la economía europea no hace mucho en un hilo que abrió.

Tengan un poco de seriedad. Hombre ya.


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2017)

La clase baja ya colapsó con su medio de vida, renta del trabajo, totalmente subyugada al capital. Se trabaja para poder comer.

La que queda de clase media se enfrenta a su colapso cercano. En este caso la deuda wannabe hará de explosivo.


El mundo se ha transformado la última década. En Europa, la sociedad pierde.


----------



## españa profunda (27 Mar 2017)

bertok dijo:


> La clase baja ya colapsó con su medio de vida, renta del trabajo, totalmente subyugada al capital. Se trabaja para poder comer.
> 
> La que queda de clase media se enfrenta a su colapso cercano. En este caso la deuda wannabe hará de explosivo.
> 
> ...



reitero con ejemplo lo que acaba de decir respecto a la exigua clase media. Este fin de semana hablando con un amiguete y su mujer , ambos funcionarios grupo b me cuentan que van justitos por que tienen dos hipotecas y un prestamo, amen de dos churumbeles :8:. con un pequeño recorte pueden pasarlo bastante mal,y lo peor es que no son la excepcion, conozco mas casos asi.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Mar 2017)

Vamos a por otra ronda de NEP de la buena en 2017...

*Guindos prevé otros 500.000 empleos y que el paro baje del 17% este año*

28/03/2017

El ministro de Economía, Industria y Competitividad, Luis de Guindos, ha anunciado este martes que España creará este año más de 500.000 puestos de trabajo, con lo que la tasa de paro quedará "claramente" por debajo del 17%.

Así lo ha avanzado De Guindos durante su intervención en los Desayunos Informativos de Europa Press, en los que ha adelantado que el Gobierno revisará este viernes al menos en seis décimas a la baja su previsión de la tasa de paro de este año en la actualización del cuadro macroeconómico en el marco del proyecto de ley de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE).

De esta forma, la tasa de paro se situará "claramente" por debajo del 17%, frente a la tasa del 17,6% prevista en la última actualización del cuadro macroeconómico realizada el pasado mes de diciembre, y se crearán este año algo más de 500.000 puestos de trabajo. De Guindos ha destacado que esta revisión de la previsión de empleo supone que la tasa de paro habrá caído en 10 puntos desde su nivel máximo alcanzado en 2013.

Asimismo, ha asegurado que si no se revierten las reformas que "están dando sus frutos", España puede registrar hasta cuatro años con crecimientos superiores al 2,5% del PIB, lo que permitiría recuperar el empleo de hace una década. En este sentido, ha destacado la efectividad de la reforma laboral en la introducción de competitividad y la mejora de productividad. "Estoy convencido de que nadie sensato la cambiaría", ha apostillado.

El ministro ha indicado que la principal causa de desigualdad en los años de crisis ha sido el paro, pero los datos "empiezan a mejorar" y se constata ya que la evolución salarial "se va normalizando" y "seguro" que hay empresas en determinados sectores que pueden llevar a cabo un incremento salarial.


Imparable.


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Mar 2017)

¿Qué tal van las cifras del ministerio de la verdad, la producción crece no? Ya no estamos en guerra con eurasia, supongo que es una ayuda.

Y un saludo :vomito:


----------



## El Promotor (31 Mar 2017)

El paro va a seguir bajando este año al mismo ritmo que la credibilidad de los Bertok, B-raxton, Defensores de la alegría & cía.

*Presupuestos de 2017: El Gobierno baja su previsión de paro al 16,6%*

El ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos ha afirmado que el Ejecutivo prevé que se van a crear 506.000 puestos de trabajo durante este ejercicio. Ha subrayado que la cifra de ocupados alcanzará los 19 millones, por lo que resta un millón de afiliados para alcanzar el objetivo de 20 millones de ocupados en 2020, el nivel previo a la crisis.

En este contexto, De Guindos ha señalado que si se mantiene este ritmo, el Gobierno estima que se conseguirá recuperar el nivel de empleo precrisis a finales de 2019.


Impresionante.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2017)

El mongolo regresa puntual. Casi prefiero que lo hagas por los 20 cts porque es difícil ser tan gilipollas.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Abr 2017)

Puede enfadarse, patalear, insultarme, dejar de respirar, etc. Lo que usted estime más oportuno, mi querido asustaviejas.

Pero cuando se le pase el berrinche la NEP va a seguir ahí...

*El Banco de España prevé un alza del 2,8 % del PIB en 2017 y del 0,8 por ciento hasta marzo*

03/04/2017

*El Banco de España mejora tres décimas su previsión de crecimiento económico para 2017 y prevé que la economía aumente el 2,8 % ante el impulso del PIB en el primer trimestre, en el que habría aumentado el 0,8 %, una décima más que en el trimestre precedente.*

Según la información del Boletín Económico del Banco de España correspondiente a enero, las últimas proyecciones contemplan una "prolongación" de la fase de crecimiento de la actividad y el empleo de la economía española desde 2017 hasta 2019 apoyada en la demanda nacional y en las mejores condiciones financieras.


Es lo que hay.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Abr 2017)

Vuestra NEP de tinta, papel y mentiras tiene los meses contados...

Va a durarte menos que un pedo en la mano.

Sigues sin haber aprendido que no se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.

Pobre mambru...


----------



## El Promotor (4 Abr 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> Sigues sin haber aprendido que no se puede engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.



Me temo que son ustedes, los agoreros y cenizos de este hilo-cueva, los que ya no engañan a nadie.

*El paro baja en 48.559 personas en marzo con una creación de empleo récord*

*La Seguridad Social registra su mejor marzo de la historia tras ganar 161.752 cotizantes*


Menuda bofetada de realidad...








Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Abr 2017)

La economía que se fue - 04/04/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 17:45 ----------

El agujero real de la Seguridad Social asciende a casi 28.000 millones | Libertad Digital | Versión Móvil (mobile)

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 18:07 ----------








---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 18:08 ----------

Sareb: Sareb pierde 3.200 millones en sus cinco años de vida y hace otro agujero al Estado. Noticias de Empresas

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 18:11 ----------








---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 18:16 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (5 Abr 2017)

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 23:02 ----------








---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 23:08 ----------

Los españoles renunciaron a casi 39.000 herencias en 2016. Nuevo récord histórico. Los españoles renunciaron a casi 39.000 herencias en 2016, un nuevo récord histórico - Libre Mercado …


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2017)

Están desmontando los derechos y la prosperidad de la clase media mientras gritan que España va bien.

Es lo que han votado los españoles, bien está pues.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Abr 2017)

La última grafica del Target2 revela que esto solo puede acabar de 1 manera . Sl2


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> La última grafica del Target2 revela que esto solo puede acabar de 1 manera . Sl2



Predicas en el desierto de la idiocia.

Quién quiso poner el culo a salvo ya lo hizo.


----------



## Twin t (6 Abr 2017)

Impresionante, un pais arruinado, cuantos suicidados van en los ultimos 10 años? Gracias promotroll y cia, gracias por endeudarnos pos siglos


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2017)

Están echando Soy Leyenda en Telemadrid.

De culto, herejes hijos de puta.


----------



## Geldschrank (6 Abr 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Están echando Soy Leyenda en Telemadrid.
> 
> De culto, herejes hijos de puta.



La de Vincent Price??


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> La de Vincent Price??



[youtube]29v8aTC0Rwo[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (7 Abr 2017)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Abr 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



¿Perdón eso? ¿Italia quiebra? más impresora.


----------



## españa profunda (7 Abr 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Perdón eso? ¿Italia quiebra? más impresora.



creo que puede ser el saldo como pasivo en cuentas corrientes o algo asi. corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## bonatti (7 Abr 2017)

Aqui tenéis un hilo interesante al respecto:
España incrementa en 22.000 mill. de € lo que debe en el sistema de pagos TARGET2, hasta alcanzar los 350.000 mill de €


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2017)

Catacrock muchachos.

Ciclo muy maduro, dopado de deuda y trampas contables.

La próxima recesión va a ser terrible, la de 2007 un chiste


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2017)

Hasta el 2022, res de res....disfrutad mientras...


----------



## Peneliano (8 Abr 2017)




----------



## Valparaíso (9 Abr 2017)

Dominio público » Vuelve la crisis del euro: los saldos de los bancos centrales nacionales con el BCE vuelven a marcar récord


----------



## El Promotor (9 Abr 2017)

A ver.

Que se presenten Bertok & B-raxton con una explicación convincente para aclarar esto:

- El año pasado.

*"Razones para apoyar a Trump": economista español explica por qué trabaja en su campaña*

Roberto Centeno, un economista español afín a la ultraderecha, ha sido fichado por el Partido Republicano para colaborar en la campaña de Donald Trump a la presidencia de Estados Unidos. Así lo ha confirmado él mismo a través de un artículo de opinión publicado por 'El Confidencial', en el que explica las razones que le han llevado a aceptar el puesto. 

*Este doctor en ciencias económicas asegura que si Trump gana las elecciones "se va a producir un giro radical en la política exterior y en la política económica de los Estados Unidos"*, una situación que favorecerá significativamente a Europa y a otros países, entre ellos España, además de favorecer las relaciones con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, al que Trump ha elogiado en varias ocasiones.

En el articulo de opinión, *el economista carga contra la política exterior de la candidata del partido demócrata, Hillary Clinton, a quien define como "mucho más agresiva que Obama"* y "extremadamente peligrosa para Oriente Medio, Rusia y China".

- Hace dos días.

*Trump ordena atacar con misiles al régimen sirio*

Estados Unidos lanzó anoche un ataque por sorpresa contra el régimen sirio. 59 misiles Tomahawk alcanzaron el campo aéreo de Shayrat (Homs) en represalia por el bombardeo de armas químicas que el martes pasado acabó con 86 muertos, 30 de ellos niños. La decisión de abrir fuego contra las tropas de Bachar el Asad, rechazada hasta hace pocos días por Trump, supone un giro radical en la política de Washington en Siria y abre una posible vía de conflicto con Moscú, principal valedor del régimen. 


Y así con todo. Este tipo es como ustedes dos. Nunca acierta una. 

Contento me tienen. Como sigan con este porcentaje de aciertos van a rodar cabezas en este hilo-cueva.

Avisados están. :XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Abr 2017)

A ver NECIO CON ÍNFULAS... el papel de Trump...como el del ser al que parasitas, dígase Mariano, LO AGUANTA TODO...

Una de las hipótesis que pululaban por el foro (te recuerdo tus palabras para con Trump, cuando este gano? "Mariano y la NEP le dan la bienvenida¡¡) era la de que Trump era el necio tuercebotas que necesitaban las élites OTANICAS y ANGLOSIONISTAS en este momento en el que el colapso del petro-dolar es mas que evidente...

Esta era la hipótesis preferida de Maese Bertok...servidor, mucho mas humilde mi capacidad lo reconozco, prefería pensar que era posible una alternativa nacionalista para el buen pueblo yanki (yo nunca condeno al pueblo...condeno a sus dirigentes) que lo es...los he conocido y trabajado con ellos...con hombres de Dios, de su familia y de su tierra. Y tienen mis respetos...ahora ya habrán comprendido que votar NO SIRVE PARA NADA...bueno si, para legimitar la función de teatro y que la plebe se deje ordeñar sin descanso.

Lee un poco el foro...anda gañan...tu fin se acerca...has visto??? los banquitos dejan de prestarse...porqué será¡¡¡


----------



## Peneliano (9 Abr 2017)




----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2017)

[youtube]uSQvS0Ou6pY[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (18 Abr 2017)

¿Minuto y resultado del colapso inminente?

*El FMI impulsa al 2,6% la previsión económica de España en 2017

BBVA mejora su previsión del PIB al 3% para 2017, cuatro décimas más que el FMI*

En serio: zasca tras zasca.

Y la NEP, imparable.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Abr 2017)

no jodas...no serán los de BBVA RESEARRRRRRRRRRCHHHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCCH...

Anda y que te ondulen mamporrero...te hemos dicho que no vengas con propaganda a este hilo-cueva.

Pero tu te crees que votamos a Mariano o que???

Ladilla sin dignidad.


----------



## El Promotor (18 Abr 2017)

******* dijo:


> no jodas...no serán los de BBVA RESEARRRRRRRRRRCHHHHCHCHCHCHCHCHCCH...
> 
> Anda y que te ondulen mamporrero...te hemos dicho que no vengas con propaganda a ese hilo-cueva.
> 
> ...



Otro día le explico el significado de la palabra dignidad, cualidad de la que los agoreros y cenizos como usted carecen. Por no hablar de otros conceptos como honor, amor propio, vergüenza ajena, etc.

De ser así ya habrían pedido perdón por ser tan inútiles prediciendo lo que iba a ocurrir en España desde el 2012 hasta nuestros días. Es que no han dado ni una. Y aún así engolan la voz y siguen erre que erre con sus ocurrencias apocalípticas de tercera regional

Qué bochorno de hilo-cueva.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otro día le explico el significado de la palabra dignidad, cualidad de la que los agoreros y cenizos como usted carecen. Por no hablar de otros conceptos como honor, amor propio, vergüenza ajena, etc.
> 
> De ser así ya habrían pedido perdón por ser tan inútiles prediciendo lo que iba a ocurrir en España desde el 2012 hasta nuestros días. Es que no han dado ni una. Y aún así engolan la voz y siguen erre que erre con sus ocurrencias apocalípticas de tercera regional
> 
> Qué bochorno de hilo-cueva.



De honor le hablas a uno que se ha jugado la vida la patria?

Que hijoputa ..... rata canalla.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otro día le explico el significado de la palabra dignidad, cualidad de la que los agoreros y cenizos como usted carecen. Por no hablar de otros conceptos como honor, amor propio, vergüenza ajena, etc.
> 
> De ser así ya habrían pedido perdón por ser tan inútiles prediciendo lo que iba a ocurrir en España desde el 2012 hasta nuestros días. Es que no han dado ni una. Y aún así engolan la voz y siguen erre que erre con sus ocurrencias apocalípticas de tercera regional
> 
> Qué bochorno de hilo-cueva.



¿Usted hablando de esos conceptos? ¿y no ha sufrido ni siquiera un poquito?


----------



## Peneliano (20 Abr 2017)

Quizás hoy sea un buen día para que nos explique el significado de la palabra dignidad, y demás valores que NO conceptos que usted relata.
Probablemente todo quede en nada , o tal vez no , pero demuestra usted día tras día una carencia de los mismos preocupante , tal vez desde la inconsciencia lo cual provocaría un sentimiento de pena hacia su persona o tal vez desde la consciencia lo que provocaría la mayor de las repugnancias hacia usted. Cúidese.


----------



## Elmasa (20 Abr 2017)

El timing hoy es que quien vota hoy o es un corrupto o es subnormal. 



saludos


----------



## Peneliano (20 Abr 2017)

En este tipo de situaciones el discurso tiende hacia la crisis económica , en búsqueda de culpables ; se suele olvidar de otros factores sociales bastante mas importantes . Ellos tienen los altavoces , nosotros el pensamiento , pero parece que van ganando por goleada.


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Abr 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> El timing hoy es que quien vota hoy o es un corrupto o es subnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



Vd. lo ha dicho...yo no diría subnormal (aunque en el fondo pueda llegar a pensarlo, según se vaya deteriorando la situación)...pero si diría corrupto...

Porque el que participa de un sistema corrupto, por interés propio...peca por omisión.

Y ese laissez faire marianil ...es la garantía del desastre.

Del que ya no nos libra...ni Mario...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2017)

Elmasa dijo:


> El timing hoy es que quien vota hoy o es un corrupto o es subnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



Por eso, hace 20 años que no me acerco a unas urnas...8:


----------



## Elmasa (20 Abr 2017)

Pues hagamos de ello costumbre. Hasta que sean minoría.


----------



## bertok (21 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otro día le explico el significado de la palabra dignidad, cualidad de la que los agoreros y cenizos como usted carecen. Por no hablar de otros conceptos como honor, amor propio, vergüenza ajena, etc.
> 
> De ser así ya habrían pedido perdón por ser tan inútiles prediciendo lo que iba a ocurrir en España desde el 2012 hasta nuestros días. Es que no han dado ni una. Y aún así engolan la voz y siguen erre que erre con sus ocurrencias apocalípticas de tercera regional
> 
> Qué bochorno de hilo-cueva.


----------



## El Promotor (21 Abr 2017)

Hey, mi querido asustaviejas...

*El Gobierno mejora la previsión de crecimiento para el 2017 hasta el 2,7%*


Imparable...


----------



## Peneliano (22 Abr 2017)




----------



## BRAXTON (22 Abr 2017)

Es la REP...si no hay demanda...nos la inventamos.


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2017)

Va a ser cierto que la deuda es del viento.


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2017)

[youtube]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (24 Abr 2017)

La Seguridad Social cerrará 2017 con un déficit acumulado de 80.000 millones desde que gobierna el PP | Economia Home | EL MUNDO

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 13:02 ----------








---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 13:03 ----------

Deuda pública: Dijsselbloem pide al Gobierno y a la Comisión aclarar el PIB. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2017)

Nada ha cambiado

[youtube]WJaW32ZTyKE[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (24 Abr 2017)




----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



Los emergentes dependen del precio de las materias primas. Todavía es pronto.


----------



## Peneliano (25 Abr 2017)




----------



## El Promotor (28 Abr 2017)

Zasca tras zasca...

*Catorce trimestres de crecimiento: el PIB acelera su avance al 0,8% hasta marzo*

28/04/2017

El Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) confirma el dato de crecimiento que ya avanzó el Banco de España en su boletín del pasado mes de abril. *El PIB creció el 0,8% en los tres primeros meses del año, respecto al trimestre anterior, una décima más que en los dos trimestres precedentes.* Así, la variación anual del PIB en el primer trimestre del año fue del 3%, la misma tasa que en el cuarto trimestre del año anterior.







*La tasa interanual, por su parte, se mantuvo en el 3% en el primer trimestre, la misma tasa que en el cuarto trimestre de 2016*, y con ella se acumulan ya trece trimestres en positivo.


Impresionante.


----------



## kabyla (28 Abr 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-ocupados-menos-17-000-parados-mas-nep.html


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Zasca tras zasca...
> 
> *Catorce trimestres de crecimiento: el PIB acelera su avance al 0,8% hasta marzo*
> 
> ...









Aquí se viene a compartir información veraz, no basura propagandística de los mass mierda adictos al Régimen.


----------



## El Promotor (28 Abr 2017)

vettonio dijo:


> Aquí se viene a compartir información veraz, no basura propagandística de los mass mierda adictos al Régimen.



Entiendo. 

No son ustedes los que se equivocan con sus predicciones de chichinabo sino la realidad. :XX:


----------



## vettonio (28 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Entiendo.*
> 
> No son ustedes los que se equivocan con sus predicciones de chichinabo sino la realidad. :XX:



Pues yo no, o sea que ¡Aire!:


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2017)

[youtube]jtcinaMCfA0[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Abr 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Entiendo.
> 
> No son ustedes los que se equivocan con sus predicciones de chichinabo sino la realidad. :XX:



La realidad dice el payaso con ínfulas...y que me perdonen los payasos...

Cuál es la realidad gusano???

Que drogui tiene que pagarnos la fiesta??

Que se la tiene que pagar a muchas empresas españolas???

Que nos endeudamos como si no hubiera mañana???

Que para inflar la cifra de PIB, artificios contables a parte, metemos a las putas y a la farla???

Que la gente cada día tiene menos para poder vivir dignamente...mientras los amigos del régimen cobran su parte, votan ovejunamente al R78, y callan???

Que muchos padres de familia no pueden alimentar a sus hijos dignamente???

De que realidad hablarás parásito estercolero...

La verdad y tú ...sois incompatibles.


----------



## El Promotor (4 May 2017)

Le devuelvo la visita, mi querido asustaviejas.

*El paro registra en abril su mayor caída mensual de la historia, con 129.281 desempleados menos

La Seguridad Social gana 212.216 afiliados en abril en su mayor subida histórica en este mes*

Y un saludo para el irascible B-raxton, alias "no doy una".

Que tengan ambos un buen día...







PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (4 May 2017)

Quién elabora esas cifras???

Ahhhhh...que es vuestro instituto/servicio amigo...

"un dato que no tiene en cuenta ningún economista serio, hoy día."

Menos mal que tenemos al Profesor Centeno que nos pone en prevengan ante este tipo de propagandas insidiosas y mal intencionadas.

En este hilo-cueva no votamos al R78 ...tienes que venir mejor preparado.

La propaganda NOS RESBALA.

Y además dejás mal olor ...JEEEEEDIONDOOOOO¡¡¡


----------



## Peneliano (4 May 2017)

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 18:48 ----------

RLC (2017-05-04) Maquillaje en las cifras de paro y negocio con el PNV para aprobar los presupuestos en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(04/05 a las 16:47:41) 42:11 18500082 - iVoox

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 18:50 ----------


----------



## eljusticiero (4 May 2017)

El petróleo en 45 dólares en barril, por debajo del inicio del acuerdo de la OPEP. Esto sin duda es un espaldarazo al modelo ETP, y una malísima noticia para Arabia Saudí y compañía. No han podido sobreponerse a las leyes de la física, y el modelo sigue cumpliendo.

Desde 2012, el petróleo sigue una dinámica diferente. El incremento de la producción será siempre mayor que el de la demanda, dejando un mercado aparentemente sobreabastecido. Posteriormente, el descenso de la demanda (que ya está empezando a ocurrir en EE.UU según los últimos datos, otro canario en la mina) será siempre mayor que el descenso de la producción.

Está claro que Europa se está beneficiando más que nadie (EE.UU y Cánada estancados, emergentes que no tiran, China otra vez disminuyendo su demanda de materias primas y cerrando el crédito), hay datos buenos de empleo y PMI en el continente, incluso Italia ha marcado máximos de casi 10 años. ¿Por qué está ocurriendo esto? Según mi opinión, Europa se está beneficiando de que está de momento resguardada de EEUU/China y de la bajada masiva del precio de materias primas (que han roto soporte), ya que apenas produce y principalmente importa.

El mercado automovilístico y de centros comerciales en EE.UU está dando signos muy preocupantes que indican una anemia del consumidor. Hay que esperar a ver como sigue la evolución China y si EE.UU se recupera de su estancamiento económico durante el próximo trimestre, y observar como Europa responde a los cambios. De momento es el única área económica que parece responder a los estímulos.


----------



## Peneliano (4 May 2017)

Wti -5,14%

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 20:41 ----------


----------



## Akita (5 May 2017)

Trump lleva el paro a mínimos de 2007 tras alcanzar el 4,4%

¿Alguien sabe cuál es el periodo de caducidad aproximado de la lata de atún? Quizás convendría empezar a abrirlas y aprovecharlas con las ensaladas porque del colapso sistémico aún no se sabe nada... ienso:


----------



## eljusticiero (5 May 2017)

Akita dijo:


> Trump lleva el paro a mínimos de 2007 tras alcanzar el 4,4%
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el periodo de caducidad aproximado de la lata de atún? *Quizás convendría empezar a abrirlas y aprovecharlas con las ensaladas porque del colapso sistémico aún no se sabe nada... *ienso:



Trump is making America great again, bitches.

Los datos del paro en EE.UU y en España se parecen: Se crea empleo, pero de bastante peor calidad que antes de la crisis. En EE.UU se sigue creando empleo de peor calidad con un paro al 4.4%, eso va por los que dicen que los salarios van a subir significativamente según vaya descendiendo el paro.

Por otro lado, el PIB de EE.UU fue del 0.7% este primer trimestre a pesar de tener los precios del petróleo en torno a 50 dólares. Es un dato sin duda no reconfortante. Lo que debería pasar es que los salarios subieran, se comprasen muchos más coches, hubiera más hijos y los precios del petróleo volviesen a subir o se demandase mucho más volumen. Nada de esto está pasando, y hay países que están demandando que eso ocurra ya,
as soon as possible, o van a tener serios problemas (y con ellos, nosotros). Recomiendo un rápido vistazo a mi hilo.

Economía: Recopilación: Reservas FOREX de países petroleros/productores materias primas - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Victor Chanov (5 May 2017)

El consumidor medio-estándar en España compra solo low cost: Primark, H&M, el chino o el paki de abajo, Mercadona o el Día, terrazas de barrio y la fiesta del cine a 2 euros... no creo que a eso se le pueda llamar NEP


----------



## eljusticiero (7 May 2017)

Buenas a todos.

Espero hacer una contribución/comentario que ayude a dilucidar lo que está ocurriendo en el mercado del petróleo. Como conocemos, el modelo ETP predice un tope máximo en el precio del barril de petróleo, es un tope que va a ir descendiendo año a año, lo que generará enormes tensiones en la economía mundial empezando por los propios países productores.

Hace unos días, en un artículo de un blog se exponían algunos datos sobre las ventas de productos finales de las refinerías de petróleo en EE.UU (Gasolina y diesel), y se observaba una tendencia. En el spoiler tenemos una pequeña muestra:



Spoiler



En todo EE.UU:






En el estado de Georgia (donde se encuentra Atlanta, sede de uno de los aeropuertos más importantes del mundo en tráfico de pasajeros)







En los estados que rodean al golfo de México








La tendencia es clara, está saliendo mucho menos producto final (gasolina) de las refinerias. Sin embargo, si esos datos se manifestasen en la realidad, las autopistas y los campos de cultivo de EE.UU estarían vacios de coches, camiones y maquinaría agrícola o minera. Parece ser que las refinerías se dieron cuenta que iban directas a la bancarrota, así que vendieron hace años (tras la crisis de Lehman principalmente) parte de su red de distribución minorista a otros actores. 

Si incluimos las ventas al por mayor, los datos que nos da la Agencia de la Energía en EE.UU no son tan catastróficos. *En 10 años ha habido un descenso, pero sólo del 16%.*







U.S. Motor Gasoline Refiner Sales Volumes

El problema viene cuando analizamos los datos de entrada de productos (petróleo crudo) a las refinerias. Estas no hacen sino aumentar, cada vez se necesita que entre más petróleo en las refinerías para obtener la misma unidad de producto final. ¿Por qué ocurre esto? Básicamente, el petróleo que está entrando de las arenas bituminosas, fracking, etc... es más impuro, tiene mayor contenido en agua, etc, y por tanto se requiere un mayor gasto a la hora de refinar al haber un menor contenido de materia prima "pura".







Básicamente, a las refinerías cada año le están entrando, de media, un 2.2% más de producto (petróleo crudo) que el año anterior, mientras que está saliendo un 1.45% menos de producto final (gasolina) que el año anterior.

Ahora bien, todo esto, ¿qué tiene que ver con el desplome del precio del petróleo? ¿Por qué el precio del petróleo no puede volver a subir?

Tenemos que visualizar que principalmente, sólo hay un comprador de barriles de petróleo. Los coches no usan petróleo, los aviones tampoco, ni los barcos o los sistemas de calefacción, no... todos ellos usan derivados de petróleo. Los coches, aviones, barcos, maquinaria pesada, etc... usan DERIVADOS DE PETRÓLEO.

*El único comprador de barriles de petróleo son las refinerías. *







La clave del modelo y de la situación actual son, en casi su totalidad, las refinerías de petróleo. Las refinerías están siendo forzadas, y lo harán más cuando la mayoría de los pozos actuales entren en declive terminal, a recibir cada vez productos (insumos) de menor y menor calidad (con más impurezas).* Mientras la calidad del petróleo va hacia abajo, las refinerías tienen cada vez que comprar más y más cantidad de petróleo para producir cada vez menos y menos producto final (Gasolina) -* *el precio del petróleo va hacia abajo por que las refinerías no pueden hacer frente a mayores volumenes de "insumos" (petróleo) y menores volumenes de "salidas" de producto final (gasolina).*

El 85% del coste de operación de una refinería es el coste del petróleo que usan como materia prima. Si de cada unidad de petróleo usado como materia prima, cada vez se puede obtener menor rendimiento, el precio cae. La única forma que tienen las refinerías de seguir en pie es pagar un precio menor por el barril de crudo del que cada vez obtiene menos dinero por su venta tras su refino y procesado.

Como sabemos, esto se ha traducido en una casi completa paralización de la parte upstream del negocio petrolífero (Exploración y desarrollo de campos), la industria está viviendo de las rentas... los problemas deben aparecer pronto en el sector downstream (refinerías), y es que mientras los inventarios de crudo seguirán subiendo (como están haciendo hasta ahora), los de gasolina final (sin tener en cuenta los productos de mezcla de la gasolina, de los cuales EE.UU está aumentando su importación a ritmos acelerados) están siguiendo el camino contrario:







Weekly U.S. Ending Stocks of Finished Motor Gasoline (Thousand Barrels)

Según BW Hill, el mundo necesitará en 2026 producir 195 millones de barriles diarios, para tener la misma cantidad de producto final que tiene en la actualidad. La producción actual está en torno a los 90 y poco millones de barriles diarios en la actualidad. Es de esperar que el punto de crisis final que afecte de manera generalizada al resto de la economía ocurra cuando empiece a haber cortes en el suministro de gasolina/productos finales y el precio de ésta se dispare.


----------



## Peneliano (7 May 2017)

Pase lo que pase en la jornada electoral de hoy en Francia. Haga lo que haga Donald Trump -un fiasco en toda regla-, da igual. Estamos inmersos hace tiempo en un fin de ciclo. Fin de ciclo económico -agonía del régimen neoliberal y del súper-ciclo de deuda que engendró-. Fin de ciclo geopolítico -pérdida paulatina de influencia de Occidente en un mundo multipolar-. Agonía de una superestructura económica empeñada en reconstituir el sistema existente con el objetivo de favorecer de manera permanente a la clase dominante, los más ricos, los intereses corporativos. Pero no duden ustedes que “morirán matando”, aumentando el dolor de la ciudadanía, aquí y allá. Son psicópatas.

Si no hay un cambio de rumbo hay muchas posibilidades de que el sistema siga adelante hasta que se descomponga

Si no hay un cambio de rumbo hay muchas posibilidades de que el sistema siga adelante, sí, independientemente de su disfunción, hasta que se descomponga. Cuanto más tarden en darse cuenta de que todo llega a su fin, mayor será la caída de un sistema fallido, al borde del colapso, distópico. La superclase lo sabe, pero se revuelve panza arriba, pretende asaltar lo último que queda del estado de bienestar y libertad en las otrora economías occidentales, y llevarnos al infierno. No nos olvidemos de que son insaciables. Es la decadencia de unas democracias secuestradas. Solo nos queda la rebeldía, el pensamiento crítico, nuestra libertad.

Pensamiento crítico contra manipulación
No dejo de sorprenderme por la capacidad de los que están en el poder de crear una narración aceptada de manera sumisa por una población, salvo honrosas excepciones, de pensamiento no crítico, crédula. Apelar a las emociones, cuando se tienen millones de analfabetos funcionales, ha sido la estrategia de juego de las cloacas últimas del Totalitarismo Invertido en que se han transformado la mayoría de las democracias parlamentarias.

Muchos ciudadanos no quieren pensar, porque pensar es difícil. Prefieren sentir

Muchos ciudadanos no quieren pensar, porque pensar es difícil. Prefieren sentir. Para ello sin duda las élites han recurrido a la educación. Mejor dicho a todo lo contrario, a diseñar un sistema educativo donde se elimina de manera consciente la capacidad de pensar, reemplazándolo con sentimientos, dogmas fabricados y un brutal adoctrinamiento social. Lobotomía en toda regla. Les interesa una población cada vez más estúpida, intelectualmente perezosa, voluntariamente ignorante, emocionalmente atrofiada. Que no cuestionen nada. Ello le permite a la superclase mantener el control y llegar a ser cada día más audaces en sus mentiras, desinformación y capacidad de convencer a las masas de las narrativas más ridículas. Sólo habrá cambios reales si una población educada dice basta.

Con una mayoría de la población confundida, distraída, maleable, voluntariamente ignorante y fácilmente manipulada por falsas narraciones, por imágenes que desgarran el corazón y noticias falsas, los secuaces de las cloacas del Estado han sido capaces de controlar a las masas con relativa facilidad.

Los distintos presidentes del gobierno, presidentes de repúblicas y sus primeros ministros, todos ellos, terminan haciendo aquello que les dictan desde arriba

Resulta curioso ver como los distintos presidentes del gobierno, presidentes de repúblicas y sus primeros ministros, todos ellos, terminan haciendo aquello que les dictan desde arriba, la superclase. No importa lo que dijeron durante sus campañas electorales. Trump es el último ejemplo. Semanas después de tomar posesión del cargo hace exactamente lo contrario que prometió en campaña. Básicamente destrozar a una clase trabajadora que prometió defender. La contrarreforma del “Obamacare” que pretende sacar adelante es un despropósito. El proyecto de ley aprobado por los republicanos en el Congreso de los Estados Unidos niega un seguro de salud asequible a millones de estadounidenses, a los débiles, a los pobres y a los ancianos, para financiar un recorte de impuestos de 600.000 millones de dólares durante los próximos diez años para los más ricos, ese uno por ciento insaciable.

¿Hasta cuándo lo permitiremos?
Uno de los que mejor define la situación a la que hemos llegado, aquí y allá, es el ex congresista estadounidense Ron Paul en su libro Swords into Plowshares: A Life in Wartime and a Future of Peace and Prosper. En él Ron Paul se hace preguntas básicas relativas a su país, pero extrapolables a otros, muy especialmente el nuestro:

“¿Cómo llegó el pueblo estadounidense a creer que la intervención de Estados Unidos en Oriente Medio nos haría más seguros cuando hace exactamente lo contrario? ¿Cómo llegó el pueblo estadounidense al punto de creer que las guerras inconstitucionales son necesarias para proteger nuestras libertades y nuestra Constitución? ¿Por qué permitimos que la NSA, la CIA, el FBI, la TSA, etc. destruyan nuestra libertad, como parte de la Guerra Global contra el Terror, con el pretexto de que están preservando nuestra libertad? ¿Por qué los políticos mentirosos son reelegidos y se les permite llevar a la quiebra a nuestro país, destruir nuestro dinero, y entrar en guerras sin el consentimiento adecuado? ¿Por qué el pueblo estadounidense sufre en silencio y no grita "Basta, ya es suficiente"? Esto puede y debe ser detenido."

Les propongo que trasladen esas palabras a nuestra querida España y verán las coincidencias. ¿Hasta cuándo permitiremos el olor nauseabundo que emana de las cloacas patrias? Cuanto más tardemos, más lúgubre será el futuro de nuestros hijos y nietos.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Pase lo que pase en la jornada electoral de hoy en Francia. Haga lo que haga Donald Trump -un fiasco en toda regla-, da igual. Estamos inmersos hace tiempo en un fin de ciclo. Fin de ciclo económico -agonía del régimen neoliberal y del súper-ciclo de deuda que engendró-. Fin de ciclo geopolítico -pérdida paulatina de influencia de Occidente en un mundo multipolar-. Agonía de una superestructura económica empeñada en reconstituir el sistema existente con el objetivo de favorecer de manera permanente a la clase dominante, los más ricos, los intereses corporativos. Pero no duden ustedes que “morirán matando”, aumentando el dolor de la ciudadanía, aquí y allá. Son psicópatas.
> 
> Si no hay un cambio de rumbo hay muchas posibilidades de que el sistema siga adelante hasta que se descomponga
> 
> ...



Amigo, la sentencia está dictada desde hace años.

La oligarquía ha ganado, el cambio de sistema será pilotado por esta banda de asesinos.

Para la población, su futuro será lo que valga su deuda. Se va a recoger lo sembrado y lo votado. Perdí la empatía.


----------



## Peneliano (7 May 2017)

Me duele darle la razón pero no me queda otra.


----------



## El Promotor (8 May 2017)

¡Viva Francia!

*Macron dobla a Le Pen y endereza Europa*

*Emmanuel Macron llega al Elíseo para acelerar el cambio en Francia*








Europa, la UE y el Euro, imparables.


----------



## Peneliano (8 May 2017)

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 14:44 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (8 May 2017)

Sin duda Maricron ha llegado para engrandecer mas la NEP...y a la UE.

Sobres todo para algunos afortunados...los parias cada día mas...y cada día menos...


----------



## Peneliano (8 May 2017)

Leyendo una entrevista , me parece óptima la idea de que ya no es necesaria la clase media tal como la conocemos . No hay que reconstruir nada , no es necesaria y como tal eso incluye aquellos derechos adquiridos cuando si lo era.
Han encontrado la fórmula mágica, que durante tanto tiempo estuvieron buscando , han fagozitado las naciones bajo el velo de la figura del Estado y a esto lo han llamado "democracia" y aquellos que se salen de su centro ideológico son tildados como tiranos , lo que provoca el miedo de la masa.
Déjalos que se despellejen entre ellos , pensando que son libres mientras todas las partes de su vida dependen de nuestras leyes . No hay sociedad civil , hay un ORDENO Y MANDO .


----------



## Victor Chanov (8 May 2017)

Me hace mucha gracia cuando llaman a Macron, "el candidato socioliberal"

¿Qué coño significa "socio-liberal"? ¿es social y liberal al mismo tiempo?


----------



## bertok (8 May 2017)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia cuando llaman a Macron, "el candidato socioliberal"
> 
> ¿Qué coño significa "socio-liberal"? ¿es social y liberal al mismo tiempo?



Travestismo político.

Su objetivo es enriquecer al capital y se va a llevar por delante a la clase trabajadora.


----------



## Peneliano (8 May 2017)

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 23:11 ----------

Abajo a la izquierda

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 23:39 ----------

Alguien podría aportar las últimas opiniones de Deloitte??


----------



## Victor Chanov (8 May 2017)

Como en Grecia, falseando datos


----------



## Peneliano (9 May 2017)




----------



## bertok (9 May 2017)

La mora comienza a despertar en algunos segmentos


----------



## El Promotor (9 May 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> Sin duda Maricron ha llegado para engrandecer mas la NEP...y a la UE.
> 
> Sobres todo para algunos afortunados...los parias cada día mas...y cada día menos...



Psss, oiga.

¿Se le ha pasado ya el disgusto por la contundente derrota de Le Pen?

Eso espero porque le voy a dar otro...

*Bruselas elevará la previsión del crecimiento del PIB de España hasta el 2,8% en 2017*

*[URL="La AIReF prevé un crecimiento del PIB de casi el 1% en el segundo trimestre*


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Victor Chanov (9 May 2017)




----------



## El Promotor (11 May 2017)

Dicho...



El Promotor dijo:


> *Bruselas elevará la previsión del crecimiento del PIB de España hasta el 2,8% en 2017*



... y hecho.

*Bruselas eleva al 2,8% la previsión de crecimiento de España en 2017*

La NEP, imparable.


----------



## Peneliano (11 May 2017)

Una historia que nunca debió ocurrir en Madrid - YouTube

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 16:52 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (11 May 2017)

HOY...

Noticias del Banco Popular: Saracho encarga la venta urgente del Popular por riesgo de quiebra a JP Morgan y Lazard. Noticias de Empresas

COMO AYER...

Sabadell cierra la compra de Banco CAM por un euro,Catalunya, expansion.com


----------



## bertok (13 May 2017)

Y tiene razón ::::::

[youtube]dodGS6TdEfo[/youtube]


----------



## Bulldog99 (16 May 2017)

Voy a pegar una noticia que sin duda alguna es síntoma de que se acerca el Mad Max. Menos mal porque los latunes ya se me caducan este año.




*La deuda privada cae más de 502.000 millones en siete años, récord en Europa*


La confianza en España ha mejorado de forma intensa en los últimos años, factor en el que no solo han influido los buenos datos de crecimiento o la paulatina reducción del déficit público. El desapalancamiento privado -familias y empresas no financieras- es de tal intensidad que no encuentra parangón en toda la Unión Europea, y supera ya los 502.000 millones, el 50% del PIB, desde que en primavera de 2010 se desatara la tormenta griega. En ese periodo, solo Reino Unido ha experimentado un desapalancamiento similar.

Es lo que reflejan los datos de las Cuentas Financieras del cuarto trimestre de 2016 publicadas por el Banco de España y certificadas en el Congreso por el ministro de Hacienda y Función Pública, Cristóbal Montoro. El pasivo conjunto de empresas y familias asciende en estos momentos en el 166,1% del PIB, en torno a los 1,84 billones de euros. Una cifra aún considerable pero que ya se sitúa en línea con la del resto de países europeos. Y solo siete años después de que rozara el 220% del PIB, un volumen insostenible que explicó, en parte, que la desconfianza inversora se cebara con nuestro país durante un trienio muy duro (2010-2012).

A día de hoy, el volumen de pasivo de las familias equivale al 64,4% de la riqueza total del país, muy por debajo de los máximos de casi el 80% que registraba justo antes del inicio de la crisis de deuda en la ribera mediterránea. En esa reducción, de un tercio sobre el total, ha tenido mucho que ver la enorme restricción en la concesión de créditos por parte de la banca, que solo se animó desde el año 2015.



*Formidables perspectivas*
Pero si espectacular ha sido el desapalancamiento familiar, más voluminoso aún ha resultado el de las sociedades no financieras, que en 2010 coquetearon con una deuda superior al 140% del PIB español. Hoy la ratio se coloca en el 101,7%, 40 puntos menos, en un porcentaje que recuerda más al de la deuda pública.

La suma de ambos, del 166,1% (147,3% si hablamos de pasivo consolidado), supone volver a los mismos niveles del año 2006, mucho antes de que estallara la peor recesión en décadas. Y el proceso va a ir a más, según augura el propio Gobierno. El ministro Montoro, que hace especial hincapié en que el desendeudamiento es especialmente pronunciado desde 2012 -430.000 millones de euros-, cree que *bajará en otros 330.000 millones durante esta legislatura*. *Si los datos son ciertos, el sector privado español entrará en la próxima década batiendo todos los registros, con una caída de la deuda de más de 800.000 millones de euros en diez años.* *Ese proceso no admite comparación en el conjunto de países desarrollados de tamaño y composición similar.*

El Gobierno no es el único agente que confía en que el proceso se perpetúe en el tiempo. El presidente de la Autoridad Independiente de Responsabilidad Fiscal (AIReF), José Luis Escrivá, también muestra optimismo respecto a la evolución de la situación financiera de hogares y empresas, sobre todo por su actual capacidad de financiación.

Respecto a los hogares, su necesidad inversora ha caído considerablemente -"ya se han comprado demasiadas casas y cada vez hay menos que comprar", llegó a decir Escrivá en la Comisión parlamentaria de Economía-, mientras que su capacidad de ahorro ha aumentado en los últimos años. Mientras, las sociedades no financieras han variado su posición de forma radical: de unas necesidades financieras de más del 7% del PIB justo antes del estallido de la crisis por el enorme esfuerzo inversor que realizaron en los primeros años de siglo, han pasado ahora a disponer de una capacidad financiera del 1,3%.


----------



## eljusticiero (16 May 2017)

La deuda se ha traspasado al sector público (Ya sabes bonos a 30 años, a 50 años, cada vez intereses a más largo plazo). La supernova que ha creado el BCE y el resto de bancos centrales va a crear un Minsky moment tan colosal que ríete del crack del 29.













EE.UU pagando *medio trillón de dólares *sólo en intereses de deuda


----------



## Bulldog99 (16 May 2017)

La deuda publica se ha estabilizado por debajo del 100% del PIB, España ya cumple el objetivo de deficit marcado, crece al 3%, crea medio millón de puestos de trabajo, y a partir de este año el porcentaje de deuda publica respecto al PIB empieza a decrecer.


----------



## eljusticiero (16 May 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> La deuda publica se ha estabilizado por debajo del 100% del PIB, España ya cumple el objetivo de deficit marcado, crece al 3%, crea medio millón de puestos de trabajo, y a partir de este año el porcentaje de deuda publica respecto al PIB empieza a decrecer.



Puede empezar a ocurrir lo último, pero a costa de arruinar a los productores de materias primas y energía:

Argelia






Arabia Saudi






Nigeria






La escasa mejora de España y Europa ha venido motivada por (aparte de artilugios contables) el descenso de las materias primas. Sin embargo, los salarios y empleos son malos, no estimulan el crecimiento de la demanda de estos países.

El mundo no lo mueve Amazon ni el corte inglés, sino la energía que hace posible que existan en primer lugar.

En serio, Arabia Saudi, Nigeria, Argelia, nos están pidiendo a gritos que aumentemos la demanda de forma brutal por que se van al colapso en un par de años, y con ellos nuestro modo de vida. Necesitamos pagar más dinero por gas natural o petróleo, pero no podemos, estamos saturados de deuda y tratando de reducirla.


----------



## El Promotor (17 May 2017)

Me paso por el hilo, saludo, pregunto por la familia, les dejo esta noticia de hoy...

*La CEOE prevé que la economía española crecerá un 2,8% este año*

Los empresarios han tomado el pulso a la economía española y han constatado su buena salud. Tanto que, en su Panorama Económico correspondiente al mes de mayo, la Confederación Española de Organizaciones Empresariales (CEOE) mejora la previsión de crecimiento anual del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) al entorno del 2,8%, desde el 2,5% de su anterior proyección.

La patronal se suma así a la mayoría de los analistas, que ya descuentan que el PIB avanzará al 3% este año, o lo rozará.


... y me voy por donde he venido.


----------



## Peneliano (19 May 2017)

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 14:13 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (19 May 2017)

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:32 ----------








---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:33 ----------








---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:34 ----------








---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:51 ----------








---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:52 ----------

Feliz fin de semana a la gente de bien .


----------



## Peneliano (21 May 2017)

El matemático estadounidense de origen libanes, Nassim Nicholas Taleb, nos acaba de avisar. En los mercados financieros ve peores riesgos de cola que en 2007. Y ello es muy grave porque cuando estalle la última burbuja generada por los Bancos Centrales, la economía global iniciará la segunda fase de La Gran Recesión y economías como la nuestra experimentarán la tormenta perfecta. A fecha de hoy hay varias certezas. Es un hecho cierto que la práctica totalidad de activos financieros de riesgo a nivel global están sobrevalorados. También sabemos que todas las burbujas financieras tarde o temprano estallarán. ¿Tendrá razón Nassim Taleb? ¿Estaremos en los albores del estallido de la madre de todas las burbujas?

Ambas burbujas, al final, estallaron, provocando, en el primer caso, una desaceleración global, y, en el segundo, la Gran Recesión

Si bien la práctica totalidad de los activos financieros de riesgo a nivel global están sobrevalorados, también es cierto que los precios de activos financieros o inmobiliarios pueden estar durante un largo período de tiempo inflados. Los dos últimos ejemplos son de libro. Por un lado, la burbuja tecnológica correspondiente al período 1998-2000. Por otro, más recientemente, la burbuja inmobiliaria, y de la totalidad de activos financieros de riesgo globales, durante el período 2005-2007. Ambas burbujas, al final, estallaron, provocando, en el primer caso, una desaceleración global, y, en el segundo, la Gran Recesión.

La controversia entre John Hussman y Jeremy Grantham
La controversia sobre el porqué de los niveles de precios actuales y si estamos en “un tiempo diferente” ha llevado a una apasionante discusión entre dos de los grandes gestores de fondos de inversión globales por los que tengo una especial predilección. Me refiero a John Hussman y uno de sus últimos boletines semanales a sus clientes “This time is not different, because this time is always different” En él, Hussman responde a uno de los argumentos usado porJeremy Grantham, director ejecutivo de GMO, quien sostiene que en la actualidad estamos en un momento que “es decentemente diferente”.

Durante décadas, Jeremy Grantham, un inversor de valor, ha defendido la idea de que los beneficios actuales son una pobre medida de los flujos de caja a largo plazo y que es esencial ajustar las medidas de valoración basadas en beneficios según la posición de los márgenes de beneficio en relación con sus normas o patrones históricos. En palabras de Grantham, "los márgenes de beneficio son probablemente la serie financiera que más revierte a la media, ya que si no revirtieran a la media sería señal de que algo ha ido mal con el capitalismo".

Pero en las últimas semanas, Grantham, según Hussman, ha tirado la toalla, sugiriendo que "esta vez es decentemente diferente":

"Los precios de las acciones se mantienen debido a unos márgenes de beneficios anormales, como consecuencia de unos tipos de interés reales muy bajos, cuyos efectos positivos no se disipan debido al aumento del poder de monopolio empresarial... En conclusión, hay dos cosas importantes a tener en cuenta: en primer lugar, el mercado ahora y en el pasado actúa como si creyera que los niveles actuales más altos de rentabilidad fueran permanentes; y, en segundo lugar, un mercado bajista de entre un 15% y 20% siempre puede ocurrir por cualquiera razón. Lo que me interesa es otra cosa bastante diferente: ver si es posible un cambio más o menos permanente hacia las tendencias de rentabilidad, tipos de interés y precios previas a 1997, o al menos próximas a ellas. Y para eso parece probable que tendremos que esperar bastante más de lo que le gustaría a cualquier gestor de valor (incluido yo)".

Los mercados financieros verán evaporadas las subidas que se han producido desde el mínimo de 2009

Hussman replica que lo que está pasando con los márgenes de beneficio es consecuencia de una historia completamente diferente de lo que Grantham sugiere. La elevación de los márgenes de beneficio en los últimos años ha sido un reflejo cuasi preciso de la disminución de la compensación laboral como parte de los precios de producción. Sin embargo, ahora, según Hussman, el proceso de normalización del margen de beneficio está en marcha. Nos encontramos ante un claro dilema para los márgenes de beneficios: si el crecimiento económico se fortalece en un mercado laboral más ajustado, es probable que los costes laborales representen una parte creciente del valor de la producción, suprimiendo los márgenes de beneficios. Si el crecimiento económico se debilita, es probable que la productividad se desacelere, aumentando los costes laborales unitarios al contraer el denominador. Este análisis se vincula con la ecuación de beneficios del gran Michal Kalecki donde una proporción salarial deprimida suele asociarse con un ahorro débil de los hogares y elevadas transferencias desde el gobierno. Hussman sostiene que “mi respuesta es alentar a Grantham a recoger su toalla y atarse los guantes”. La razón que aporta, a través de distintas métricas, es que los mercados financieros verán evaporadas las subidas que se han producido desde el mínimo de 2009.


La elección de la fecha de 1997 por Jeremy Grantham no es casual. Es el año donde occidente empieza a crecer vía burbujas financieras e inmobiliarias. Primero fue el cambio de orientación de la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal con Allan Greenspan, allá por 1998, donde frente a un sesgo de política monetaria restrictiva, la FED finalmente optó por recortar los tipos de interés por miedo a las consecuencias de las crisis en países emergentes. Ello produjo la burbuja tecnológica. Después, tras el estallido de la misma, nuevos recortes de tipos de interés como solución, y el inicio de la mayor burbuja inmobiliaria de la historia. Y, finalmente, tras el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria, la expansión cuantitativa de Ben Bernanke, y la madre de todas las burbujas.

Es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los activos financieros sobrevalorados

Al final, es cuestión de tiempo esperar a que se desate la siguiente fase de venta masiva de los activos financieros sobrevalorados. Para tratar de anticipar cuando se puede producir, desde estas líneas incorporamos en su momento modelos tácticos de asignación de activos de corto plazo (miópicos), que van más allá de la valoración. En este sentido, de nuevo, nuestros modelos tácticos vuelven a anticipar un incremento de la aversión al riesgo. Habrá que ver si esta señal es puntual, como las cuatro últimas, o sugiere un nuevo ciclo bajista en los mercados de riesgo global, como a finales de 2007. Mi apuesta personal, igual que Nassim Taleb, es que sí, que esta vez supondrá el inicio de un nuevo ciclo bajista. Pero veremos. Los caminos de la política monetaria son inescrutables.

---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 14:13 ----------

Este articulo debe estar aqui .


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 May 2017)




----------



## El Promotor (21 May 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


>



¿Otra vez?


----------



## bertok (26 May 2017)

[youtube]4VwElW7SbLA[/youtube]

Nos van a obsequiar con un Elysium terrorifico


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 May 2017)




----------



## bertok (27 May 2017)

El pueblo adora a sus corruptos. Que remen fuerte


----------



## Los últimos españoles (27 May 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El pueblo adora a sus corruptos. Que remen fuerte



Los admiran. Saben que la meritocracia no funciona, no quieren mejorarse a si mismos o emprneder, quieren ser como ellos.


----------



## Peneliano (29 May 2017)

Buenas tardes a la gente de bien !!! quería utilizar este post para mostrar mi admiración a la gente que por un módico sueldo trabaja en condiciones de mierda facilitando la vida a quien se encuentra en momentos duros de su vida debido a problemas de salud .
Algún día leía un artículo sobre héroes anónimos , para ellos mi gratitud y mi mas sincera admiración.
Aquellos que alimentan el discurso estatal de la salida de precariedad , les deseo que no tengas que pasarse por las cuevas de estos héroes .
Saludos y que tengan una buena semana.


----------



## Peneliano (31 May 2017)

Ayer martes, la Agencia Tributaria publicó el informe de recaudación a abril 2017. El informe dice que los ingresos acumulados hasta abril fueron de 67.164 millones de euros, un 9,6% más que en 2016, tal como había adelantado Montoro. *Sin embargo, si analizamos el contenido del informe, deducimos que las palabras del ministro son, nuevamente, ciencia ficción, ya que este incremento, especialmente en el mes de abril, que fue del 17,3%, se debe a dos causas excepcionales que nada tienen que ver con el incremento de la actividad económica. Me refiero a los cambios normativos del Impuesto de Sociedades aprobados 2016 y por el cálculo sesgado del IVA, que el propio informe refleja.
*
Cambios Normativos del Impuesto de Sociedades: Fruto de los cambios normativos y de los pagos fraccionados, incluidos en los RDL 2/2016 y RDL 3/2016, el informe de la agencia tributaria estima que el impacto, según el cuadro 0 (página I-2) sería la suma de 3.197 millones de euros, y que deberíamos restar al total de recaudación para hacer homogeneizar el dato.

Impacto del sesgo en IVA: El informe dice (página I-5) “En abril se produjo de nuevo un fuerte crecimiento en el IVA. El crecimiento se observó tanto en los ingresos mensuales (12,3%) Las causas del incremento fueron, básicamente, dos: el aumento de los precios en general y el de los productos energéticos en particular, y el hecho de que los ingresos se correspondían con el devengo de marzo, afectado por la celebración de la Semana Santa (el año pasado se celebró en marzo y este año en abril). Hay que advertir, no obstante, que el elevado crecimiento hasta abril de los ingresos brutos en estos declarantes (un 8,5%) va acompañado de un aumento de las solicitudes de devolución (las exportaciones están creciendo por encima del 15%) cuyos efectos se notarán en los ingresos netos del impuesto en los próximos meses”.

Bien. Si los ingresos por IVA fueron 27.897 millones de euros, podemos aplicar las siguientes correcciones para llegar al dato estimado real de recaudación.

En primer lugar, debemos descontar el efecto de la subida de los precios. El IPC anual en abril se situó en el 2,6%. Esto supondría unos 725 millones de euros.

Esta cifra, está a años luz de la previsión del 8% que Montoro ha incluido en sus Presupuestos, y que, si un milagro no lo impide, aprobará hoy el Congreso

En segundo lugar, debemos descontar el efecto que tendrán en los siguientes meses las devoluciones. Este dato, no es posible calcularlo de forma objetiva hasta que la propia agencia tributaria lo esclarezca, sin embargo, podemos hacer una aproximación del impacto, si tomamos el acumulado de crecimiento de las exportaciones, el crecimiento de los demandantes y todo ello correlacionado con los datos de devoluciones de 2016 y 2017 (página II-7). Ello nos lleva a una estimación de unos 1.330 millones de euros, insisto, pendiente del dato que ofrezca la agencia tributaria en los próximos informes.

Por lo tanto, para llegar a una cifra más real de recaudación que refleje la situación de la actividad económica real del España, a los 67.164 millones debemos descontar 3.197 millones, más 725 millones más 1.330 millones, lo que dejaría la recaudación acumulada hasta abril en unos 61.912 millones de euros, lo que supondría aproximadamente un 1% de crecimiento acumulado sobre el 2016. Esta cifra, está a años luz de la previsión del 8% que Montoro ha incluido en sus Presupuestos, y que, si un milagro no lo impide, aprobará hoy el Congreso.

En cuanto a Rajoy, el pasado sábado, pronunció un discurso ante los miembros del Círculo de Economía, entiendo que para recabar su apoyo, dónde nuevamente volvió a faltar a la verdad y nadie de los presentes fue capaz, o tuvo el valor, de rebatirlo.

En primer lugar, se vanaglorió al preguntarse ¿De dónde venimos?, volviendo a presumir de que él nunca pidió el rescate. Falso. Rajoy pidió formalmente el rescate a la Unión Europea. El documento de “Memorando de Entendimiento” lo deja bien claro: On 25 June 2012, the Spanish Government requested external financial assistance in the context of the ongoing restructuring and recapitalisation of the Spanish banking sector. ¡Basta señor Rajoy!No nos puede tomar constantemente por estúpidos.

Rajoy pidió formalmente el rescate a la Unión Europea. El documento de “Memorando de Entendimiento” lo deja bien claro

Tras esto, cuándo entró en el “Cómo estamos” afirmó sin ningún pudor que “España lidera la creación de empleo y la reducción de paro en Europa generando el 25% del total del empleo en la zona euro”. Todo ello, a pesar de que la última EPA refleja una caída del empleo y de que el último boletín del Banco Central Europeo, publicado hace escasas semanas, establecía que el paro real en España es del 29,8% además de que somos los subcampeones de la eurozona. No quedó ahí la cosa. Prosiguió afirmando que “los datos del incremento de cotizantes a la Seguridad Social demuestran que son las empresas del sector industrial y de servicios las responsables de este ritmo de creación de empleo”, cuando lo cierto y verdad es que el empleo que más afiliaciones tiene, y con una gran diferencia con el segundo, es el de camarero, con todo el respeto a este gremio.

Sin ruborizarse lo más mínimo, presumió de que las exportaciones eran el motor de la economía, afirmando que “sólo Alemania nos supera en cuota de exportaciones como porcentaje del PIB. Exportamos más de un tercio de nuestro PIB, frente a un cuarto que exportábamos antes de la crisis, y estamos por encima de competidores como Italia, Francia o Reino Unido. Es un hecho insólito en nuestra historia económica reciente, debido al cambio sustancial del nuestro modelo de crecimiento”. No es cierto, que exportemos un tercio del PIB, tampoco que superemos en porcentaje a Italia, y no digamos si ya comparamos los euros netos, en los que nos supera Reino Unido en un 50% y Francia en un 78%. Lo que olvidó Rajoy, es decir al auditorio que la balanza comercial española, en lo que llevamos de 2017, presenta un saldo negativo de 7.200 millones de euros hasta marzo.

Sólo en el primer trimestre de 2017, la deuda pública ha aumentado en 22.426 millones de euros

Pero el momento sublime fue cuando dijo “Hoy la economía española crece sin necesidad de endeudarse”, cuando sólo en el primer trimestre de 2017, la deuda pública ha aumentado en 22.426 millones de euros, el Banco Central Europeo ha adquirido ya un total de 176.000 millones de euros de deuda española, siendo nuestro principal sustentador y la posición neta del Banco de España frente al Eurosistema ha crecido nuevamente en el trimestre hasta situarse en la friolera de 235.000 millones de euros.

Recuerde, señor Rajoy. Las razones del crecimiento al 3,2% del que usted presume ante el Círculo, y que en Europa hacen cómo que no quieren enterase, son dos. La primera, que proviene de una situación, que sabe usted muy bien, por la que el PIB real es un 17,5% menor al oficial, y de ahí las elevadas tasas de crecimiento tras la política de expansión monetaria puesta en marcha por el BCE. Y la segunda, que el crecimiento está basado en una burbuja de deuda, lo que se traduce en que por cada euro que generamos de riqueza nos endeudamos en 2,5 euros.

Esto, señor Rajoy, no es el camino a la recuperación, es el camino al abismo. Pero claro, para usted, lo mismo que para Montoro, “lo importante, de los Presupuestos es que se aprueben”.

A buen seguro que muchas de sus señorías leerán hoy este artículo en el debate de los Presupuestos en el Congreso. Espero que les sirva este texto para convencerles de que no deben apoyar unos Presupuestos de ciencia ficción que, una vez más, al igual que sus predecesores, no se cumplirán, acumulando ya un desfase de más de 86.000 millones de euros en diez años, tal y como informaron recientemente los técnicos de Hacienda.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 12:58 ----------

Este articulo debe estar aquí.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 13:46 ----------

Germany finance ministry spokeswoman we reject euro bonds and mutualisation of debt - rtrs

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 13:50 ----------

Donald Trump 'to withdraw from Paris climate change deal'


----------



## Peneliano (2 Jun 2017)

RLC (2017-06-02) Frente a Merkel España necesita a un Trump. en Radio Libertad Constituyente en mp3(02/06 a las 15:17:33) 01:16:09 19041412 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2017)

Que grande Don Roberto y la cuadrilla del infierno

Mr Jeroen DIJSSELBLOEM
President
EUROGROUP
Madrid, 21 April 2017

Dear Sir,

Muchas gracias por su atenta carta del pasado 24 de marzo en la que responde a las nuestras de 24 de noviembre y de 13 de enero.

En las cartas citadas expresamos nuestra preocupación por la veracidad de las cifras de la contabilidad nacional de España, que en nuestra opinión y más allá de toda duda razonable infravaloran seriamente la dimensión de la deuda pública española y de la presión fiscal en relación al PIB. En su carta, amablemente nos informa de que a pesar de que el hecho denunciado no entra dentro de las competencias del Eurogrupo, dada su gravedad lo ha hecho llegar a las autoridades españolas y comunitarias para su análisis y adopción de las medidas oportunas. A este respecto, como ciudadanos españoles y en consecuencia víctimas de la mayor ola de despilfarro político y corrupción de Estado y personal jamás conocida, queremos expresarle nuestra más sincera gratitud.

En su carta, señor presidente, afirma que Eurostat “comprueba la cifras económicas de España sobre la base de medidas apropiadas de calidad”. Nada más lejos, hasta ahora Eurostat ha dado por buenas las cuentas públicas más falsas e incongruentes de toda la eurozona. Adicionalmente, la Comisión Europea ha ignorado los reiterados incumplimientos de los objetivos macroeconómicos, olvidando su obligación de hacer cumplir el Pacto de Estabilidad y Crecimiento, lo que los convierte en colaboradores necesarios en la gigantesca burbuja de deuda ya imposible de devolver, que arruinará a las próximas generaciones de españoles durante no menos de 50 años.

Es por eso, señor presidente, que creemos imprescindible desmontar la gigantesca mentira del supuesto control por Eurostat de las cifras y de la supuesta vigilancia intensiva de la Comisión Europea, algo que si no se corrige de inmediato puede acabar con la eurozona tal como la conocemos actualmente. Lo ocurrido con Grecia, que entre 1999 y 2004 manipuló sistemáticamente sus cuentas nacionales sin que ni Eurostat ni la Comisión objetaran nada, fue un antecedente que todos recordamos.

Si Eurostat comprobara, como afirma, la veracidad de las cifras, hace ya muchos años que habría puesto fin a la escandalosa manipulación de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE), donde se improvisan a bulto cada año las cifras de ingresos para cuadrar el objetivo de déficit, con un grado de mendacidad que supera incluso lo sucedido con Grecia. Entre 2008 y 2015, el Estado ha recaudado 100.000 millones menos de lo presupuestado, y gastado 240.000 millones más. A pesar de eso, Eurostat ha dado siempre por buenas las previsiones del Gobierno, y la Comisión ha aceptado siempre que España incumpliera los objetivos de déficit comprometidos durante nueve años consecutivos —2008 a 2016—, sin importarle la magnitud de la diferencia con los objetivos siempre ampliados de déficit.
Eurostat no verifica absolutamente nada. El crecimiento oficial en 2012 fue del -1,7%, cifra validada por Eurostat, aunque era manifiestamente falsa, y así lo denunciamos entonces las personas que firmamos esta carta. Tres años después, en 2016, el INE redujo la cifra al -2,9%, un 'error' del 70% que Eurostat no pudo o no quiso detectar. En 2013, de nuevo Eurostat validó 'as usual' la cifra del Gobierno, que sería reducida por el INE en 2016 en un 40%. En total, la autoridad estadística (INE) ha corregido el crecimiento del PIB desde 2009 a 2013 —y faltan las correcciones desde 2014— con unas diferencias anuales siempre a la baja de entre 0,5 y dos puntos de PIB, por un total de 40.000 millones de euros. ¿Cómo es posible que Eurostat no detectara falsificaciones tan colosales?

Y a día de hoy, el Gobierno afirma que en 2016 por primera vez se ha cumplido el objetivo muy ampliado de déficit —el 2,8% presupuestado al 4,6%—, y sin embargo existen graves discrepancias que el Gobierno no ha explicado. El déficit del Estado ha sido reducido falsamente en el 0,33% del PIB, exigiendo un adelanto del impuesto de sociedades de 2017 por unos 3.000 millones y no devolviendo 650 millones retenidos de IRPF. El déficit de la Seguridad Social se valora en 18.064 millones, cuando para pagar las pensiones ha sido necesario sacar 20.136 millones del fondo de las mismas. 

Solo con estos dos conceptos, el déficit ha sido del 5,06% del PIB oficial. A las comunidades autónomas se les asigna un déficit de 9.155 millones, cuando han recibido 26.000 millones de euros de préstamos. ¿Cómo Eurostat no exige explicaciones inmediatas?

En la carta que hemos recibido de la DG ECFIN, la Comisión afirma que “vigila estrechamente la situación económica y presupuestaria en España, en el contexto de procedimiento de déficit excesivo”. La realidad es que la Comisión hace caso omiso de sus obligaciones, ya que ha permitido al Gobierno de España endeudar a la nación en 592.000 millones de euros en cinco años, lo que representa el mayor incremento de deuda en términos de PIB en tan corto periodo de nuestra historia, ignorando las reglas del Pacto de Estabilidad. Adicionalmente, el Target2 se ha doblado del 16% en 2011 al 33% en 2016, año récord en que este pasó de 220.000 millones de euros a 362.000 millones, lo que pone en cuestión la solvencia de todo el sistema financiero español.

Cuando se les denuncia una discrepancia, perfectamente detallada y analizada, del 17,5% del PIB español, ¿no cree, como nosotros, señor presidente, que al menos la respuesta de la EC debería incluir los detalles correspondientes que lo rebatan según los criterios de coherencia y transparencia que marca el reglamento de la Unión Europea? Deberían hacerlo; es su obligación. ¿Por qué no lo hacen? Porque saben que los resultados del estudio significarían aceptar que la deuda total de España, no la PDE, no es del 100% del PIB si no del 168-170%. Como consecuencia, la presión fiscal después de que el Gobierno haya subido o creado 85 nuevas figuras tributarias es hoy del 47%, lo que ha empobrecido gravemente a la mayoría de los españoles y destruido ya a un tercio de la clase media.

Por último, y no menos importante, el sistema de pensiones está quebrado y su supervivencia depende de más endeudamiento. Necesitará este año un endeudamiento de 10.000 millones de euros para mantenerse y 20.000 millones/año a partir de 2018, algo imposible, por lo que más de la mitad de los 9,5 millones de pensionistas pasarán a una situación de pobreza, para poder seguir financiando el despilfarro político, que cada día es mayor.

Para resumir, en España no solo tenemos un problema de tamaño de la burbuja de deuda pública, de la deuda con el eurosistema y del deterioro del sistema de pensiones, lo es sobre todo su espectacular velocidad de crecimiento.

Es obvio que en el momento en que finalice la expansión cuantitativa del BCE, se inicie una subida de tipos o se incremente la aversión al riesgo, España suspendería pagos en pocas semanas. En este contexto, la Comisión Europea no puede convertirse en colaborador necesario de tamaña tragedia, que, además, no evitará ocultando la realidad. El BCE y la Comisión no pueden seguir por más tiempo ignorando la realidad, y alimentando una burbuja de deuda imposible de devolver, cuyo estallido se llevaría por delante a España y a toda la eurozona.

Por ello, y apelando al artículo 6.3 del 223/2009 EU, nos ofrecemos a reunirnos con Eurostat en Bruselas en una fecha a su conveniencia, para discutir cara a cara y con cifras en la mano la veracidad de nuestros cálculos y la situación económica real de España.

Atentamente.

Roberto Centeno, Juan Laborda, Juan Carlos Bermejo, Juan Carlos Barba.


----------



## El Promotor (2 Jun 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Que grande Don Roberto y la cuadrilla del infierno



Oiga, mi querido asustaviejas.

Datos de mayo de 2017...

*El paro desciende en 111.908 personas en mayo, hasta niveles de 2009*

*La Seguridad Social suma 223.192 ocupados en mayo, su récord desde julio de 2005*

*España recupera 2 de cada 3 empleos perdidos durante la crisis tras un mayo histórico*


Por ello les dedico a usted, a Centeno y el resto de la "cuadrilla del infierno" el siguiente gif con mucho cariño...







:XX:


----------



## Victor Chanov (3 Jun 2017)

Veo a Rajoy dimitiendo por plasma, y a Pedro Sánchez haciendo de Tsipras


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Jun 2017)

Cuándo vendrás a este hilo-cueva a traernos datos que no hayan sido cocinados en la cocina de mariano...ser del inframundo???

Tu debes pensar, en tu idiocia supina, que los que nos refugiamos aquí votamos a Mariano...si no no se puede explicar tu contumacia...y tu empecinamiento en seguir trayendo, simple y llanamente, PROPAGANDA del régimen.

Pero ...no te das cuenta, de verdad, que aquí haces el ridículo??? Bueno aquí...y en todas partes...pero sobre todo aquí lo haces mucho, y parece, inconscientemente...

Pobre hombre...y luego va pontificando por ahí sobre los logros del dinero impreso por Drogui... es obvio que no diferencia una silla de una polla.

Seguro que anda arqueado...


----------



## El Promotor (4 Jun 2017)

Zasca tras zasca...

*El PIB se acelera en el segundo trimestre y avanza un crecimiento del 3,3% en 2017*

Los datos de afiliaciones a la Seguridad Social del mes de mayo indican que se mantiene la positiva tendencia del empleo. En el mes de mayo, ha habido 223.000 nuevas afiliaciones, registro algo superior a las estimaciones iniciales (202.000) y donde gran parte del crecimiento obedece a la favorable estacionalidad del mes. Aún así, si se elimina ese efecto estacional, el crecimiento es de 62.000 afiliaciones, un 0,3% sobre el mes pasado, lo que significa una ligera ralentización sobre el crecimiento de abril que fue del 0,4%.

El sector servicios, que supone tres cuartas partes del empleo total, crece, si bien algo menos que en abril. Por su parte, el resto de sectores tienen una contribución similar a la de meses anteriores. En concreto, el empleo en la industria avanza a un ritmo similar, mientras que el menor incremento de la construcción se compensa con una mayor aportación laboral del sector primario.







Este menor crecimiento del sector servicios se produce en las actividades de la hostelería, cuya evolución en abril tuvo algo de atípico, tal como se anticipó en el análisis de los datos de afiliaciones de abril (ver aquí). Entonces, el efecto de la Semana Santa impulsó extraordinariamente las contrataciones en restaurantes y en servicios de alojamiento como hoteles. Una vez pasado tal efecto, el aumento laboral retorna a una tasa muy similar a la que se viene registrando en los últimos meses, antes del repunte de abril, a un ritmo de 60.000 afiliaciones (+0,3%).







Al igual que el empleo, los datos de confianza del consumidor no son tan buenos en mayo y han mostrado unas expectativas menos favorables que en abril. Los próximos meses confirmarán si obedece al efecto puntual de la Semana Santa o si la economía entra en una fase de menor expansión.

El notable crecimiento del empleo en abril, unido a un mes de mayo que mantiene la tendencia de los primeros meses del año, permiten que el crecimiento en el segundo trimestre se acelere previsiblemente sobre el primero. Desde finales de 2015, el empleo crece en cada trimestre más que en el anterior hasta alcanzar una tasa del 1% en la actualidad, lo que es el doble del promedio histórico.








El empleo crece más gracias a los asalariados

Un aspecto a destacar de la actual fase de expansión del mercado de trabajo, es que tiene como base el empleo por cuenta ajena, mientras que la evolución de autónomos se mantiene más estable. El primero ha crecido cerca de un 8% en los dos últimos años, mientras que el segundo lo ha hecho un 2%.

Antes de que comenzara esta etapa de crecimiento, a mediados de 2013, la relación de asalariados era de 4,3 veces la de trabajadores por cuenta propia. En la actualidad, dicha relación es de 4,6 veces. Es decir, hay más empleo y crece especialmente entre los asalariados.







En resumen, hay un mayor crecimiento del empleo y, previsiblemente, una mayor expansión del PIB. El empleo crece con más fuerza en el segundo trimestre del año y anticipa una aceleración en el crecimiento del PIB desde el 0,8% en el primer trimestre del año al 0,9% en el segundo. No sólo el empleo, sino indicadores de actividad PMI experimentan una mejor evolución según transcurre el año. En concreto, en mayo la referencia PMI de las manufacturas muestra el mayor incremento del empleo en 19 años y un mayor ritmo de expansión de los nuevos pedidos para la exportación.







Precisamente, una mejor evolución de las exportaciones es una de las razones que explican un crecimiento del PIB mayor del esperado. De mantenerse la tendencia actual -con una ligera ralentización en la segunda parte del año-, 2017 podría cerrar con un crecimiento del 3,3%, que sería ligeramente superior al 3,2% de 2016 cuando en el comienzo de año el consenso de analistas del panel Funcas estimaba una desaceleración hasta el 2,4%.







En definitiva, los indicadores conocidos hasta la fecha dibujan un escenario de crecimiento mejor de lo esperado, en el que está impactando una mejora de la confianza empresarial que se traduce en una mayor inversión, una mejor situación de las familias -configurando un círculo virtuoso entre empleo y consumo que se retroalimenta- y una mejor contribución del sector exterior.


Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Jun 2017)

Definitivamente sufre algún tipo de patología , algo ciertamente no muy raro en estos tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir .


----------



## El Promotor (4 Jun 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Definitivamente sufre algún tipo de patología , algo ciertamente no muy raro en estos tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir .



Va a ser eso.

En cambio, a ustedes se les ve muy lúcidos y centrados.

Tomen, de propina...

*PMI manufacturero España: Aumento casi récord del empleo*







El PMI manufacturero de España se sitúa en mayo en 55,40 frente 54,70 esperado.

*La tasa de creación de empleo se aceleró hasta su máxima casi récord en mayo, ya que el sector manufacturero español experimentó un nuevo fuerte crecimiento de la producción y de los nuevos pedidos.* Mientras tanto, hubo indicios de que las presiones inflacionistas podrían haber alcanzado su punto máximo, ya que tanto los precios de compra como los precios de venta aumentaron a tasas más lentas durante el mes.

La lectura principal IHS Markit PMI ® del Sector Manufacturero Español es un índice compuesto diseñado para proporcionar una indicación del comportamiento del sector manufacturero. Se deriva de cinco índices individuales: nuevos pedidos, producción, empleo, plazos de entrega de proveedores y stocks de compras. Una lectura superior a 50.0 indica una mejora en general del sector.

El índice PMI aumentó del nivel 54.5 registrado en abril hasta 55.4 en mayo, alcanzando su máxima de cuatro meses. La lectura indicó una nueva marcada mejora mensual de la “salud” del sector, extendiendo la actual secuencia de fortalecimiento de las condiciones operativas a 42 meses.

*El punto clave del último estudio fue que el empleo industrial creció a la tasa más sólida de 19 años.* Las empresas contrataron personal adicional tanto en línea con unos mayores volúmenes de nuevos pedidos como con la perspectiva de nuevos aumentos en los próximos meses.

El incremento de los nuevos pedidos se aceleró por segundo mes consecutivo y fue el más rápido desde enero pasado. El ritmo de expansión de los nuevos pedidos para exportaciones también se aceleró, y los encuestados mencionaron que recibieron nuevos pedidos de clientes en Europa y Sudamérica.

*Los fabricantes aumentaron la producción en respuesta al incremento de los nuevos pedidos, y el ritmo de incremento de la producción fue conjuntamente el más fuerte desde enero de 2016. *No obstante, dicha alza fue insuficiente para evitar una mayor acumulación de los pedidos pendientes, que se incrementaron al ritmo conjuntamente más rápido en más de una década.

Puesto que se puso la capacidad operativa bajo presión, las empresas utilizaron los stocks de productos terminados para ayudar a cumplir con los nuevos pedidos. Esto llevó a una segunda caída mensual consecutiva de los stocks, aunque el ritmo de declive fue solo leve.

Los stocks de compras también disminuyeron a medida que se utilizaron para apoyar el incremento de la producción. Se registró una caída de los stocks de materias primas a pesar de un fuerte y acelerado aumento de la actividad de compra

La tasa de inflación de los costes se ralentizó fuertemente durante el mes, alejándose aún más del pico observado en marzo pasado. Los encuestados mencionaron que las materias primas, incluidos los productos alimenticios, los plásticos y los metales han subido de precio. La escasez de algunas materias primas se mencionó como uno de los factores responsables de un nuevo alargamiento de los plazos de entrega de los proveedores.

Los fabricantes aumentaron sus precios de venta en mayo de acuerdo con el aumento del coste de las materias primas. La tasa de inflación, aunque todavía sólida, disminuyó por segundo mes consecutivo.

Las expectativas de un nuevo incremento de los nuevos pedidos apoyaron el optimismo con respecto a las perspectivas de la producción en el plazo de 12 meses. Alrededor de dos quintas partes de los encuestados prevén una expansión, aunque el sentimiento cayó hasta su mínima de cinco meses.


PD. Zasca tras zasca. :XX:


----------



## Peneliano (4 Jun 2017)

Bueno oiga mientras sea feliz...


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Jun 2017)

Si...cuando rolen los vientos, recuerdo que estamos cerrando ciclo, creo que lo va a pasar muy mal...una mañana nos levantaremos y el plomotroll, bufón oficial del foro, habrá causado baja...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 Jun 2017)

Mantengan la calma!!!

Todo esta bajo control!!!


----------



## kubrick182 (6 Jun 2017)

los pepitos premium son los curritos que levantan el pais?

no entiendo esa expresión


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Jun 2017)

kubrick182 dijo:


> los pepitos premium son los curritos que levantan el pais?
> 
> no entiendo esa expresión



Usted es nuevo, lo primero ¿Está cipotecado?.


----------



## Ataqueitor (6 Jun 2017)

Gracias al promotor por reflotar este hilo cada 10 minutos... Gran servicio a sus jefes


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Jun 2017)

Last night....


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jun 2017)

Bueno veamos:
-Francia celebra legislativas en estado de emergencia .
-UK celebra elecciones con el país militarizado.
-Qatar se queda sólo y solicitando abastecimiento de agua y alimentos a Turquia e Iran.
-Iran sufre atentado en el parlamento y mausoleo de Jomeini. 
-El Popular reconoce que está quebrado.
-El Monte Paschi temblando.
Y ya paro , pero si parece que no pasa y todo discurre con normalidad para un miércoles de junio.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 22:44 ----------

El islam político se echa a la calle en Marruecos para apoyar la rebelión del Rif. Noticias de Mundo


----------



## El Promotor (7 Jun 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Y ya paro , pero si parece que no pasa y todo discurre con normalidad para un miércoles de junio.



Se ha dejado lo peor en el tintero...

*Tras casi 10 años, el PIB ha recuperado en este trimestre el nivel previo a la crisis*

PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jun 2017)

Es tarde y debe estar agotado , cola cao y dormir . Que descanse.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Jun 2017)

Como le gustan las cifras de Mariano...

El día del CATACROK...como dice Bertok, LAS CIFRAS DE MARIANO SERÁN COJONUDÍSIMAS¡¡¡

Yo no lo dudo ni por un momento.

Es lo mismo que decía su ídolo De Guanos:

EL POPULAR ES UN BANCO MUY SOLVENTE CON UN FUTURO PROMETEDOR

Ladilla te pego aquí también lo del pensamiento MÁGICO, así me aseguro de que lo veas:

*El pensamiento mágico*

Por absurdo que parezca, esto es muy habitual hoy. Es la manera de actuar de quienes toman las decisiones reales en nuestro mundo: cuando alguien plantea una disfunción, siguen haciendo lo mismo y acusan a quienes les han advertido del problema de no ser lo suficientemente positivos. En definitiva, es una manera cortés de decir, “sí, te entiendo, sé que esto causa problemas, pero no vamos a cambiar nada en absoluto. A lo mejor te afecta, pero así es la vida. Que te jodan”.
*Esto del optimismo, de convertir a los expertos en terapeutas, de tachar de antisistema a quienes denuncian los problemas, de señalar como obsoletos a quienes insisten en que la tecnología no es buena ni mala, sino que puede ser ambas cosas, de acusar de retrógrados a quienes no se pliegan a los discursos dominantes, no es más que parte de la táctica de nuestras élites y de nuestros expertos, que están escondiendo la cabeza cuando los males estallan.* En el entorno geopolítico mundial, en el seno de la UE y en cada uno de los países que la integran, estamos afrontando retos muy serios, que van desde la desigualdad hasta una recomposición del mapa geopolítico como hacía décadas que no sucedía. Los cambios en el mundo laboral están siendo sustanciales, como lo es el declive de una mayoría de la población europea. De modo que, OK, ser optimista está bien, pero el pensamiento mágico no nos sacará de nada. Es hora de ofrecer soluciones.


----------



## El Promotor (8 Jun 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> *El pensamiento mágico agorero y cenizo*



Será en octubre.

Lo han dicho SNB/Centeno/Juan Carlos Barba.

El "colapso inminente" llega en 2013 (owned), en 2014 (owned), en 2015 (owned), en 2016 (owned), en 2017 (camino de otro owned)...

Etc.

Y así con todo. :XX:


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Jun 2017)

La NEP es un engaño...un ardid... un síntoma de que nos espera un futuro de cuencoarrocismo y precariedad...

Mientras, los que te pagan 20 ctms por mensaje preparan su elysium...

No engañas a nadie rata apestosa.

Muchos españoles ya luchan por subsistir precariamente cada día...ya están viviendo su colapso inminente. Y no paran de aumentar.

No escaparás de lo que has sembrado...insecto vil.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Jun 2017)

Programa Completo - 09/06/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2017)

Bienvenidos a España, el disgusto ha durado poco.

Recordad, es una oportunidad ::::::

Entrevista a Emilio Saracho by Cinco DÃ*as | Free Listening on SoundCloud

*"Es evidente ...... que los accionistas NUNCA realmente tuvieron una oportunidad de mantener su valor en el tiempo". 
*

Desde hace 18 años no tengo un leuro de ahorro en un banco español. Espero que dios me diga dando fuerzas para mantenerme así.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Jun 2017)

Vamos que nos vamos....

*Guindos prevé una aceleración del pib en el segundo trimestre y una creación de empleo “histórica*

Tal y como ustedes, los agoreros y cenizos del hilo-cueva, no predijeron.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2017)

Jodeputa, has sacado el dinero del Popular?


----------



## Peneliano (12 Jun 2017)

Bueno vamos a hacer un leve ejercicio de conceptos históricos :
-Nueva Política Económica. La Nueva Política Económica (NEP) (Ruso: Новая экономическая политика, НЭП, Nóvaya Ekonomícheskaya Polítika) fue una política económica propuesta por Vladímir Lenin, a la que denominó capitalismo de Estado.

Para que vea el término que ha elegido ya existía en otra época , cola cao que son las 22 y a descansar .


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Jun 2017)

Guindos...se atreve a mentar la garrapata...

Windows ese gran orate.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2017)

Os recomiendo una tila

[youtube]o4dvnnTHB2M[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (12 Jun 2017)

Han abierto la Caja de Pandora , esperemos.........


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Jun 2017)

Mientras aquí crecemos al 3% gracias a las terracitas y a los guiris de Magaluf, está empezando a vislumbrarse un panorama sombrío en el crédito global. Este suele ser un indicador adelantado, es decir, normalmente anticipa el crecimiento (o falta de) a medio año vista.

En EE.UU, el crecimiento del crédito industrial y comercial tiene esta pinta:







Vemos que a mediados de 2012 empezó a decrecer el aumento, pero Bernanke se sacó de la manga unos meses después el famoso QE-3 y revirtió la tendencia. Ahora la FED está inmersa en una dinámica de subida de tipos (damned if you do, damned if you don't) y el crédito está a pocos meses/semanas de ser negativo por primera vez desde la recesión de Lehman y su posterior salida.

A nivel mundial, Europa ha recobrado posiciones al alza momentáneamente, pero parece que va a durar poco. El crédito global está cayendo a peso impulsado por China, las últimas veces que lo hizo fue en la crisis de Lehman y en la recesión de Europa de 2011-2013.







Recordemos que esta situación se está dando en una dinámica de precios bajos del petróleo, los cuales siguen cumpliendo a la perfección el modelo de BW Hill, y sus predicciones.

Lo último que ha comentado BW Hill sobre la situación mencionada en el gráfico de arriba es lo siguiente:

_"UBS (El que ha puesto los datos de crédito global) está insinuando que los mercados de crédito estarían a punto de hacer un roll-over. En este caso, todas las clases de activos (coches, acciones, bonos de vivienda, el propio fracking) que están siendo elevados por la FED y otros mercados centrales, probablemente sufran una seria devaluación. El fracking no va a ser capaz de tirar abajo el mercado mundial por si mismo (no hay suficiente producto petrolífero producido del fracking, y no merecería la pena hacerlo), pero cualquier reducción de la actividad de la impresora por parte de los bancos centrales podría dar el inicio a un masivo movimiento de deshacer posiciones, ya que hay trillones de dólares de activos que están siendo usados como colateral que esencialmente no tienen ningún valor. La propia industria petrólifera podría estar sobre-valorada en 44 BILLONES de dólares. Estamos en el filo de la navaja, y ya no hay más trucos por delante."_


----------



## Peneliano (14 Jun 2017)

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 20:27 ----------

Poquito a poquito .......


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Jun 2017)

Cuando pensabas que no podía hacer mas el idiota...habla y baja aun mas el listón.

He oído a niños de 8 años mucho mas coherentes.


----------



## Peneliano (14 Jun 2017)

******* dijo:


> Cuando pensabas que no podía hacer mas el idiota...habla y baja aun mas el listón.
> 
> He oído a niños de 8 años mucho mas coherentes.



Especifique por favor .


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Jun 2017)

Obviamente me refiero a WINDOWS...

Habla y sube el pan...


----------



## Peneliano (14 Jun 2017)

No se preocupe , que cada vez queda menos para ver cosas que ahora ni podemos imaginar . Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2017)

Subida de tipos y destrozo en todas las materias primas. Es una carnicería.


----------



## Peneliano (14 Jun 2017)

Quizás en breve también tendremos noticias de China.


----------



## El Promotor (18 Jun 2017)

¿Cómo va el tema? ¿Algún progreso hacia el "colapso inminente"?

Manténganme informado.


----------



## Ytumas (19 Jun 2017)

Que nos siguen robando. ¿Así cómo vamos a salir?

Corrupción 'made in Soto del Real': la UDEF caza una trama vip urdida en la prisión



> Corrupción 'made in Soto del Real': la UDEF caza una trama vip urdida en la prisión
> 
> La cárcel acoge a tantos acusados por delitos económicos (Sandro Rosell, Jordi Pujol Jr., Ignacio González, Gerardo Díaz Ferrán...) que están comenzando a juntarse para montar nuevos negocios
> 
> ...


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Jun 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Subida de tipos y destrozo en todas las materias primas. Es una carnicería.



Creo que va a haber una guerra abierta en Oriente Medio...una restricción fuerte de la oferta de estos países, les vendría de perlas para alargarle la vida al sistema de exportación inflacionario gusano.

Si no, no habrían ido adelante con el fracking...sería un sinsentido...toda esa deuda necesita de algún modo ser colocada y permitir 10 años más de pax americana...bueno, pax interior/caos exterior.

Eso no quita que geoestratégicamente tensen la cuerda en las fronteras rusas, balkanes...mar de China...

Por supuesto que los países exportadores de materias primas están bien pero bien jodidos...a excepción quizá de Rusia y sus socios del Bloque de Shangai.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2017)

Uno de los mejores economistas vivos

[youtube]NSLUNdKid2c[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (27 Jun 2017)

---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 19:53 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (28 Jun 2017)

La economía que se fue - 27/06/17 - CesarVidal.com en La Voz de César Vidal en mp3(27/06 a las 19:20:18) 34:08 19497132 - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Jun 2017)

Yo dudo que lleguemos en esta situación a 2019...no lo veo.

Ni en lo interior ...ni en lo exterior.
Ojo con el tema catalán. ..puede acelerarlo todo...un verdadero catalizador de la descomposición social...y economica.


----------



## El Promotor (28 Jun 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> Yo dudo que lleguemos en esta situación a 2019...no lo veo.
> 
> Ni en lo interior ...ni en lo exterior.
> Ojo con el tema catalán. ..puede acelerarlo todo...un verdadero catalizador de la descomposición social...y economica.



Bueno, bueno.

Veo que ya deja caer lo de 2019, por si acaso y para tener un nuevo horizonte apocalíptico al que poder agarrarse.

En menos de un semestre empezarán a decir que el tantas veces anunciado "colapso inminente" llegará ese año y no en 2018. Como antes hicieron con 2017, 2016, 2015...

Menudos aficionados.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Jun 2017)

Menudo hijo de perra estas hecho tu...piltrafa...lameculos del poder...

Y mira...por aquí rampas y te tenemos que aguantar tus soplapolleces con ínfulas.

Repito, y sigo manteniendo lo que dice mi firma. En 2017 se inicia la degradación de verdad...y preveo un 2018 muy malo en lo político...y malo también en lo económico. Pero aún no será de público conocimiento que el tinglado se cae...creo que en algún punto antes de 2020 SI QUE SERÁ EVIDENTE ANTE LA GRAN MAYORÍA QUE EL TENDERETE SE CAE.

Eso lo mantengo y lo he mantenido desde 2010. Y ya se lo escuchaba al Profesor Centeno en La Linterna de Cesar...mucho antes.

Igual que escuchaba predecir la quiebra bancaria en 2008 a los entrañables profesores Jose Barea y Juan Velarde que afirmaban con rotundidad que una entidad bancaria con una mora por encima de un 5% era inviable, estaba quebrada...

Mi discurso...NO SE VENDE.

Le pese a la ladilla almizclera ...o a Mariano.

Y creo que el de todos los que estamos a estás alturas por aquí, tampoco se vende.

SALVO...el de la ladilla culera.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2017)

******* dijo:


> Menudo hijo de perra estas hecho tu...piltrafa...lameculos del poder...
> 
> Y mira...por aquí rampas y te tenemos que aguantar tus soplapolleces con ínfulas.
> 
> ...



Maese, guarda una bala de oro. Se la meteremos en la nuca a martillazos.


----------



## Universa (28 Jun 2017)

******* y BERTOK, buenos foreros, lamento entre comillas tener que deciros esto, pero para que eso ocurra, depende de vosotros... ¿Pero cómo, si está todo podrido y hecho una mierda...? Pues sí, a mi me pasaba lo mismo, creía que todo iba a suceder porque sí, hasta que me di cuenta que la realidad es mía y depende de mí. Todo es posible. Pero la buena noticia es que estáis cerca, y tan sólo tenéis que dar un paso. ¿Qué paso? uno adelante, que denote valor, de vuestro interior verdadero, que confronte los problemas base de vuestro entorno más cercano, el más verdadero, el de toda la vida.

Materializarlo en la realidad, aunque sea en acto pequeño, y veréis como la realidad depende de vosotros, aunque esté ligada al resto. 

La respuesta está en vuestro instinto y deseo de hechos que os hagan sentir de verdad...

Y veréis vuestros sueños hechos realidad.


----------



## Clavisto (28 Jun 2017)

A la vende sueños:

VETE A LA PUTA MIERDA


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2017)

Universa dijo:


> ******* y BERTOK, buenos foreros, lamento entre comillas tener que deciros esto, pero para que eso ocurra, depende de vosotros... ¿Pero cómo, si está todo podrido y hecho una mierda...? Pues sí, a mi me pasaba lo mismo, creía que todo iba a suceder porque sí, hasta que me di cuenta que la realidad es mía y depende de mí. Todo es posible. Pero la buena noticia es que estáis cerca, y tan sólo tenéis que dar un paso. ¿Qué paso? uno adelante, que denote valor, de vuestro interior verdadero, que confronte los problemas base de vuestro entorno más cercano, el más verdadero, el de toda la vida.
> 
> Materializarlo en la realidad, aunque sea en acto pequeño, y veréis como la realidad depende de vosotros, aunque esté ligada al resto.
> 
> ...



Gracias, el sistema me parasita más o menos lo que quiero. Y cada vez será menos.


----------



## Universa (28 Jun 2017)

Bertok tío, ¿en serio no te das cuenta? Todo esto es una mierda, no es la vida que merece un ser humano honesto y bueno o simplemente medianamente justo.

Mira promotor, no es real, no es un bot ni está programado ni un promotor ni nada, simplemente es una barrera más hacia ti. No tiene sentido tío, como está posteando tanto tiempo en el mismo hilo. La ciencia no explica nada al 100% sólo es una herramienta de análisis, pero se utliliza para limitar al ser humano, como esta gentuza utiliza todo lo que tiene a su alcance, economía, armas... medios de comunicación... Este mundo es así, nos martirizan desde que nacemos, a unos más y a otros menos. Promotor no existe, muchas cosas que tu crees reales y que te martirizan están en ti, para ello no les hagas caso.

Tú quieres ser libre y estar fuera del sistema... puedes conseguirlo, no des valor al dinero, entabla relaciones profundas con seres humanos que sean buenos, simplemente saldrás de esa mierda, yo lo he hecho y lo hago todos los días. ¿Qué es real? ¿Lo que percibes? No lo creas, lo que es real no se duda, se le teme.

Tío, acuérdate cuando eras pequeño, ¿eras libre?, ¿no usabas el dinero? El dinero es una droga, mira en lo que se convierten los que más dinero tienen... en monstruos...

Cuanto menos lo uses y más lo desprecies, más libre y feliz serás. 

Este mundo no es lo que parece, créeme, hay cosas muy raras...


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Jun 2017)

Último mensaje de BW Hill:

_"Obviamente, se trata de otro milagro inducido por la FED. EE.UU tiene la tasa de participación laboral más baja de su historia y el mayor número de personas apuntados a los cheques de comida, pero tenemos pleno empleo. Si tú puedes creer que lo que los bancos centrales imprimen es dinero real, puedes creer lo anterior, o incluso casi cualquier cosa. La credulidad es ciertamente una característica esencial que es necesaria para mantener la economía moderna diaria en funcionamiento. Fríete el cerebro y haz tus deberes con respecto a la sociedad.

(...)

Las guerras del petróleo ya han empezando y dentro poco irán desde pequeñas escaramuzas entre "proxys" hasta confrontaciones militares masivas, mientras Oriente Medio se hunde en la insolvencia. Tenemos una línea temporal para verlo, y eso será cuando la casa de los Saud haya ido a la bancarrota de una manera irrevocable. Ahora mismo, lo estamos viendo a no más de 3 años. Esto debería ser la misma cantidad de tiempo que falta para que las refinerías de EE.UU empiecen a cerrar sus puertas y que el propio EE.UU empiece a quedarse sin fondos para mantener su estado de bienestar y de control a la población. El desenlace será posiblemente una inmensamente costosa y sangrienta guerra sobre una materia prima que dentro de poco tendrá poco, o ningún valor.

Esperemos que al menos tengamos 3 años."_

El modelo de ETP se sigue cumpliendo y desafiando los ataques de los escépticos desde múltiples ángulos. El año que viene el precio anual del barril WTI no podrá superar los 42$, y el siguiente no podrá superar los 30$. Este año va a volver a cumplir su predicción.

BW Hill ha asegurado que el dólar va a acabar sufriendo una presión bajista a medida que Arabia Saudi y compañía pierden fondos y no pueden recomprar el dólar estado-unidense. De momento, no veo clara esta parte, pero veremos.

De momento, y básandome en el modelo, mi usuario en el foro (Observerbrb) donde éste participa se ha encaramado a la primera posición en la apuesta de los precios del petróleo para este año.


----------



## elpatatero (29 Jun 2017)

El Gobierno asesta otro hachazo de 3.500 millones a la hucha de las pensiones


----------



## mol (29 Jun 2017)

Todo petara cuando el sistema de pensiones no se pueda mantener con los impuestos que se pagan hoy dia, que con los mierdisalarios y la falta de consumo pues es normal que tarde o temprano todo pete


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Jun 2017)

Patateroooo¡¡¡ Qué alegría leerte hombre¡¡¡

El artículo afirma que la previsión de deficit de pensiones es de 16.600 millones...

En 2016 el desfase se fue por encima de 20.000 millones...y este año 2017 creo que va andar por unos 22.000 millones ...o más...a ver como se presenta después del verano...

Frenazo en las cipotecas...y en el crédito...malo malo...

Eso sí, los números de la cocina de Mariano...COJONUDISIMOS¡¡¡


----------



## Peneliano (30 Jun 2017)

Tuberías con más de seis décadas de antigüedad, una distribución irregular y las presiones políticas y sociales están evitando que la producción de crudo en Estados Unidos sea aún mayor de lo que viene siendo en los últimos meses. Algo que no sólo perjudica a productoras y consumidores, sino también al objetivo de alcanzar la independencia energética que tiene el país desde los años 70.

Los actuales oleoductos en funcionamiento son muy antiguos. Por poner un ejemplo, la línea Pony Express se construyó como oleoducto en 1954, se reconvirtió a gasoducto en 1997 y volvió a ser oleoducto en 2014.

Por otra parte, las tuberías recorren el país de una forma muy irregular: el Medio Oeste está más que cubierto, mientras que los conductos no llegan a las costas, donde vive la mayor parte de la población de EEUU. La mitad del consumo de crudo en EEUU se ubica en las costas, mientras que la zona central del país produce el 93% del total de petróleo de esquisto. 

No se trata de un problema fácil de resolver. La topografía de zonas como las Montañas Rocosas imposibilitan la construcción de tuberías en la Costa Oeste, algo similar a lo que ocurre en la Costa Este, donde además se suma el problema de la alta concentración de núcleos urbanos.

Pero además cobra relevancia la cuestión política. Construir nuevos oleoductos es altamente impopular, con los grupos ecologistas manifestándose y boicoteando los nuevos proyectos y apostando por la inversión en energías renovables, por lo que a los responsables políticos les cuesta dar su aprobación. Como ejemplo destaca el de la productora TransCanadá, que pidió permisos para el Keyline XL en 2008, Obama vetó el proyecto en 2015 y finalmente Trump dio luz verde a las pocas semanas de asumir la presidencia.

Al margen de ello, tampoco los productores tienen demasiados incentivos para proponer nuevas líneas de distribución, que requieren grandes inversiones y tardan años en construirse. La duplicidad de oleoductos en algunos tramos hace que las tuberías no operen a plena capacidad, dificultando la detección automática de fugas. Además, la fuerte caída del precio del crudo en los últimos años no les reportaría tantas ganancias como cuando el coste del barril superaba los 130 dólares.

Precisamente la caída de los precios hace que a muchos compradores no les salga a cuenta comprometerse en un contrato a largo plazo para recibir barriles de crudo que importar los barriles desde Canadá por tren, aunque tengan que pagar entre 2 y 8 dólares más por cada barril.

El caso del Keyline XL
TransCanada ha pasado una odisea para conseguir los permisos para construir la ampliación de su oleoducto Keystone, el Keystone XL. Casi una década y 3.000 millones de dólares invertidos después, cuando prácticamente tiene estos permisos - aún falta el visto bueno de Nebraska -, a la empresa le interesa cada vez menos construir el proyecto.

Aunque la compañía considera que será rentable a largo plazo, pueden pasar años hasta que recuperen los 8.000 millones de dólares en los que está presupuestado el proyecto final, 1.000 millones más que lo estimado inicialmente, para instalar las tuberías a lo largo de 2.700 kilómetros. Eso sí, prácticamente duplicaría el número de barriles que distribuye en la actualidad, ya que el Keystone XL transportaría el equivalente a 830.000 barriles diarios.

Por ello, TransCanada quiere asegurarse que tendrá cubierta la venta de al menos el 90% de la capacidad del Keystone XL. En este caso, la construcción podría comenzar en 2018 y concluir hacia 2020 o 2021. Los accionistas están convencidos de su puesta en marcha a medio plazo, puesto que las acciones de la compañía se cotizan un 50% más caras actualmente que cuando Obama bloqueó el proyecto en noviembre de 2015.

Sin embargo, la empresa tiene otra idea en mente que puede tener más sentido de cara al futuro: abastecer de forma directa a la Costa del Golfo, la costa atlántica sur estadounidense, donde crecerá la demanda de crudo por el menor número de importaciones de Venezuela y México, según apunta el Wall Street Journal citando a fuentes conocedoras de la cuestión.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 13:01 ----------

Editorial: La sanidad como derecho humano fundamental - 29/06/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com


----------



## El Promotor (30 Jun 2017)

El colapso es ya imparable:

*El Banco de España avanza que la economía creció un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre*

El Banco de España ha avanzado este jueves que la economía española creció un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre, lo que supone un aceleración de la tasa de crecimiento de una décima respecto al 0,8% del primer trimestre. 

*La economía española acelera el crecimiento en el segundo trimestre*

"El consumo privado habría recuperado un mayor vigor durante la primavera, apoyado en la continuación del proceso de generación de puestos de trabajo y en la prolongación de condiciones financieras favorables", dijo el Banco de España.


Con cariño y tal...


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Jun 2017)

Si si...quee si...que todo se acelera.

También la insostenibilidad del castillo de naipes y buenos deseos marianiles...

La contabilidad ad hoc de Mariano funciona de cojones...

Eso si la realidad dista mucho ...de esa fábula contable.


----------



## Peneliano (30 Jun 2017)

Las 14:37 debe usted acabar de comer y ponerse sus mejores tacones , espero que disfrute este fin de semana , tenga cuidado con la bebida no vaya a ser que note una cierta sobre estimulación. Por cierto quite esa sonrisa para pasarse por aquí hombre. De la peineta no digo nada que ya se define sola.


----------



## El Promotor (4 Jul 2017)

Datos de paro y afiliación a la Seguridad Social de junio de 2017:

*El paro registrado cayó en junio hasta el nivel más bajo en ocho años*

El número de personas en paro registradas en las oficinas de los Servicios Públicos de Empleo Estatal (SEPE) disminuyó en junio en 98.317 personas en relación con el mes anterior, lo que sitúa la cifra total de desempleados inscritos en 3.362.811, el nivel más bajo de los últimos ocho años.

*La Seguridad Social gana 87.692 afiliados en junio hasta 18,4 millones de ocupados*

La afiliación media a la Seguridad Social en España alcanzó los 18.433.107 ocupados en junio, tras sumar 87.692 personas (el 0,48%), lo que supone más de 600.000 empleos más en un año y 2,3 millones más desde la crisis.


Y zasca tras zasca. :XX:


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (4 Jul 2017)

RecuPPeración EsPPañola.


----------



## Second (4 Jul 2017)

De verdad que deseo que mejore la situación, pero a quien engañan? 

Contratos de camareros y servicios con el año récord en turismo, eso sí camareros con carreras y masters. 

Contratos a la gente joven en prácticas, una mierda de sueldo.

Contratos de horas o media jornada en servicios.

Si tan bien estamos o tanto mejora porque dan un préstamo a la seguridad social para pagar la extra, o porque se acaba la hucha se las pensiones.


No ve el que no quiere ver. A no ser que seas un afortunado funcionario, pensionista o colocado.

Así que zarza tras zasca, agachemonos que nos dolerá menos.

La que se nos viene encima.


----------



## Second (4 Jul 2017)

Si todo está y va tan bien pues subida del SMI Y DE PENSIONES


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (4 Jul 2017)

En el ojo del huracan el dia es soleado y el cielo luce brillante y limpio.


----------



## Bulldog99 (5 Jul 2017)

Con un crecimiento por encima del 3% del PIB anual, con una creación neta de empleo de casi 500.000 puestos de trabajo al año, cumpliendo desde el año pasado el objetivo de déficit y estabilizada la deuda respecto al PIB en %... dudo mucho que venga nada, ni si quiera parecido a un mad max.

Lo único que realmente me preocupa son las pensiones, y eso no es un tema de madmax, de nep, de rep, de crisis ni nada por estilo... es un tema de pirámide poblacional y demográfica. Obviamente tendrán que ajustar las pensiones más altas, las nuevas que van entrando y sacar un nuevo impuesto que inyecte dinero exclusivamente a las pensiones. 

Pero eso de esperar un madmax recomiendo hacerlo sentado.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Jul 2017)

A ver...

Falso que se cumpla el déficit.

Falso que la cifra de PIB sea la que dicen (cambios en la metodología que lo avalan).

Falso que este estabilizada la deuda con respecto a PIB (Mariano se resiste como gato panza arriba a salir, mientras el sea cabeza del gobierno, del criterio PDE, que les permite camuflar deuda de diversas formas).

Falso que las pensiones no puedan ser el detonante perfecto a este queso de gruyere, castillo de naipes, asolado, desfalcado, embrutecido y envilecido por las huestes de Mariano y demás camadas de lobos del R78.

TODO FALSO


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Jul 2017)

Ahhh...y lo del empleo...

Baste decir que en Junio se ha batido record de contratos firmados en un solo mes:

DOS MILLONES

Vamos a ser serios...y esperar a ver como cierran las recaudaciones...y sin hacernos trampas para vender mejor la NEP...cuando lo que hay es una profunda REP.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2017)

Comienzan cursos SEPE.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Jul 2017)

Y van a empezar a dar paguitas a jóvenes también...no???

Con lo que las cifras de la cocina de santonja...Mariano Santonja quería decir...serán aún mas dulces...

Este mariano...cree que nos chupamos el dedo.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Jul 2017)

El PIB de Arabia Saudí se contrae por primera vez desde la crisis de Lehman Brothers

Bulldog y compañía están mirando al lugar equivocado. El descenso del petróleo nos beneficia a corto plazo (es lo que está detrás de la NEP, que no te engañen), a medio plazo cuando colapsen y entren en guerras los países petrolíferos, no creo que nos vaya a beneficiar.

Saudi GDP falls for first time since financial crisis as oil output cut | Reuters

Ya tenemos un ejemplo, la URSS colapsó por lo mismo, y hay países como Venezuela que están en el mismo camino, o Nigeria que ya va hacia allí.

Y en cuanto a lo de poner un impuesto a los ya sangrados trabajadores es la vía más rápida para perder las elecciones y desaparecer del mapa político. Quizás te mantengas unos años mientras vivan la masa pensionista que te vota ahora, pero cuando pase el tiempo, van a ir a por a ti. Las pensiones no son asumibles, punto y final. Va a haber que recortarlas si o si, ni Draghi ni nadie va a poder ir en contra de las leyes de la física. La entropía no negocia.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2017)

Leyendo e indagando sobre el concepto "colapso" según ciertos autores estaríamos ya sufriendo dicho fenómeno.


----------



## Second (5 Jul 2017)

Esto va dirigido a los que se creen a pies junto las los datos del gobierno.
Si crecemos al 3%, si en junio se bate récord de creación de empleo.

1. ¿Porque con tanta creación de empleo la ss le tienen que hacer un préstamo para pagar las extras?

2.La deuda pública en España ha crecido en el primer trimestre de 2017 en 21.767 millones de euros y se sitúa en 1.128.719 millones.
Esta cifra supone que la deuda alcanzó el 100,4% del PIB en España(oficialmente). Si tan bien vamos porque no vamos pagando las deudas.

Están comprando toda la vaselina que pueden, nos van a dar pero bien


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2017)

*trump administration said to propose biofuel quotas today: Bbg. $rb

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 17:02 ----------

#imf: #us growth prospects somewhat weaker vs april outlook - bbg


----------



## El Promotor (5 Jul 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Leyendo e indagando sobre el concepto "colapso" según ciertos autores estaríamos ya sufriendo dicho fenómeno.



En la zona Euro el colapso es ya imparable...

*La actividad empresarial de la zona euro sugiere un crecimiento del PIB del 0,7% en el segundo trimestre*

05/07/2017

La actividad del sector privado de la eurozona en el segundo trimestre ha alcanzado su promedio más elevado de los últimos seis años, según el índice PMI compuesto, que alcanzó los 56,6 puntos, lo que sugiere un crecimiento del PIB de la zona euro del 0,7% entre abril y junio, frente al 0,6% de los tres primeros meses del año.

*PMI compuesto zona euro junio 56,3 vs 55,7 esperado*

05/07/2017

Todos los sectores manufactureros y de servicios nacionales cubiertos por el estudio registraron un crecimiento de la actividad total en junio, siendo ésta la primera vez que ha ocurrido desde abril de 2014. Todos los estudios nacionales también señalaron aumentos simultáneos del empleo.

Clasificación de los países según el crecimiento del Índice PMI Compuesto de Actividad Total (junio)

Irlanda 58.0 mínima en 3 meses

*España 57.7 máxima en 22 meses*

Francia 56.6 (flash: 55.3) mínima en 2 meses

Alemania 56.4 (flash: 56.1) mínima en 4 meses

Italia 54.5 mínima en 3 meses

Los ritmos más fuertes de expansión de la actividad económica en general en junio se registraron en Irlanda (a pesar de que registraron su mínima de tres meses) y en España, y a su vez el crecimiento en España alcanzó su máxima de casi dos años. Los ritmos de expansión disminuyeron en Alemania, Francia e Italia, aunque permanecieron sólidos.


PD. No, en serio. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2017)

Durísimo razonamiento el suyo , 17:50 es su hora del sandwich de nocilla y vaso de leche, si va a salir al parque acuérdese de poner una gorra que este sol luego puede provocarle algún tipo de dolor de cabeza ante tal exposición.
Acuérdese de borrar la sonrisa para escribir aquí , hombre .

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 18:06 ----------

Rusia dice que de nuevos recortes , nada de nada.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jul 2017)

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 19:45 ----------

Por cierto hoy hemos sobrepasado los 7.500 millones de población mundial.


----------



## bertok (5 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Ahhh...y lo del empleo...
> 
> Baste decir que en Junio se ha batido record de contratos firmados en un solo mes:
> 
> ...



Vamos a ser serios ....... y tener los deberes hechos. El Plan B tiene que estar bien desempolvado y aquilatado.

Estos bastardos serán degollados por cartas de vencimientos de deudas.


----------



## Peneliano (6 Jul 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (6 Jul 2017)

El volumen de bonos emitidos en España durante el primer semestre del año aumentó un 20,2% en relación con el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, al situarse en 66.200 millones de euros, de acuerdo con los datos proporcionados por Société Générale.

Tanto el volumen emitido por el sector público como el correspondiente a las compañías aumentó en los seis primeros meses del año, al registrar 34.200 millones de euros (+58%) y 12.100 millones de euros (+13%), respectivamente. El volumen emitido por las entidades financieras, sin embargo, cayó un 13% en ese periodo, hasta 19.800 millones de euros, a pesar del aumento de las operaciones subordinadas.
el economista.


----------



## Kiral (6 Jul 2017)

Uno de los mejores hilos del foro reventado por 4 subnormales. A este de encima mia habria que eliminarlo de por vida. Hay que joderse. 

Comenzo como brainstorming para intentar afrontar lo que se viene encima, y voy a poner mi granito de arena:

Ya se han alcanzado los 7.500 millones de personas, el cambio climatico es cada vez mas importantes, y partes de las zonas mas productoras de materias primas en el mundo se estan viendo afectadas por el. Mi apuesta? Las commodities. 

No es solo ya el aumento desmesurado de la poblacion mundial, que esta cumpliendo con las predicciones mas alarmistas, sino la mejora en los niveles de vida de mucha de esta poblacion, sobre todo la asiatica. El aumento exponencial de la clase media china esta haciendo que productos que antes les eran desconocidos, pasen a ser demandados a diario. Se acabo el arroz por sistema. Ahora quieren carne, usan coches,...

Por otro lado, meter el dinero en algo relacionado con el agua, empieza a antojarseme esencial. Cada vez menos, y los ciclos de sequia son cada vez mayores. Ya no es el niño o la niña, es directamente el cambio climatico global que nos afecta a todos y no nos deja salida.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Jul 2017)

Nuevo aporte de BW Hill:

_*La siguiente caída de los precios del petróleo se llevará por delante países como Nigeria* y puede que parte de Noruega.* Venezuela literalmente desaparecerá, y Oriente Medio explotará en mil de pedazos. En algún lugar cercano a los 35 dólares por barril de crudo está el detonante.* Cuando los productores tengan que empezar a liquidar activos en cantidad para conseguir dinero, llevarán a la depreciación de todos los activos petrolíferos. Billones de dólares desaparecerán de la noche a la mañana y todo el sistema financiero mundial se congelará.* El mundo está posiblemente a menos de 10$ el barril de un desastre económico.*_



Spoiler



The next leg down in prices, however, will take out countries like Nigeria and maybe even much of Norway. Venezuela will literally disappear, and the Middle East will blow up. Someplace in the mid $30 will be a trigger point. When producers have to start liquidating assets in quantity to raise cash it will drive down the value of all oil assets. Trillions will disappear in short order, and the entire financial system will seize up. The world is likely less than $10/ barrel away from a financial disaster.


----------



## bertok (8 Jul 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Nuevo aporte de BW Hill:
> 
> _*La siguiente caída de los precios del petróleo se llevará por delante países como Nigeria* y puede que parte de Noruega.* Venezuela literalmente desaparecerá, y Oriente Medio explotará en mil de pedazos. En algún lugar cercano a los 35 dólares por barril de crudo está el detonante.* Cuando los productores tengan que empezar a liquidar activos en cantidad para conseguir dinero, llevarán a la depreciación de todos los activos petrolíferos. Billones de dólares desaparecerán de la noche a la mañana y todo el sistema financiero mundial se congelará.* El mundo está posiblemente a menos de 10$ el barril de un desastre económico.*_
> 
> ...



Momento Minsky en medio del pico del ciclo económico mundial.

El día D está a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## Sancho Panza (8 Jul 2017)

Kiral dijo:


> Uno de los mejores hilos del foro reventado por 4 subnormales. A este de encima mia habria que eliminarlo de por vida. Hay que joderse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hay un higiénico y recomendable botón para ir metiendo al *ignore* a quienes tratan de hundir hilos como este.

Cuando me registré en el foro (aunque lo conocía ya mucho antes) no quería meter a nadie en el ignore, por eso de respetar y enriquecerme con otras opiniones, pero *en los últimos meses ya no me queda más remedio... por eso de la higiene...* porque hay hilos que se hacen ilegibles por la presencia de esos "boicotadores" profesionales.


----------



## El Promotor (9 Jul 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> El colapso es ya imparable:
> 
> *El Banco de España avanza que la economía creció un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre*
> 
> El Banco de España ha avanzado este jueves que la economía española creció un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre, lo que supone un aceleración de la tasa de crecimiento de una décima respecto al 0,8% del primer trimestre.



Ojo, que el BBVA dice que el crecimiento en el 2T de 2017 ha sido del 1% y no del 0,9%...

*BBVA Research eleva al 1% la previsión de crecimiento económico del segundo trimestre*

El Servicio de Estudios de BBVA (BBVA Research) cree que la recuperación de la economía española ha continuado en la primera mitad del año y que el PIB ha aumentado desde el 0,8% del primer trimestre hasta el 1% de los tres siguientes meses del año.

Así lo señala la división de estudios de la entidad bancaria en el informe 'Situación Consumo' del primer semestre del año, donde también apunta que si se materializa esta estimación habría "un sesgo al alza" sobre el crecimiento contemplado en sus previsiones, tanto para el segundo trimestre del año, donde estimaban un crecimiento del 0,8%, como para el conjunto del año, que prevén que sea del 3%.

En concreto, BBVA Research cree que los fundamentos de la economía avalan la continuidad de la recuperación y refuerzan sus cifras de crecimiento, que publicaron en abril, del 3% para 2017 y del 2,7% para 2018.


La respuesta definitiva a finales de este mes, cuando el INE publique los datos sobre el PIB.

En cualquier caso, insisto.


----------



## treteers (9 Jul 2017)

> El BCE acumula 10.000 millones de deuda de 15 empresas españolas | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> *El BCE acumula 10.000 millones de deuda de 15 empresas españolas
> *
> ...











_Se acaba la gasolina de deuda, parece lógico, están creando dinero gratis, y eso no suele salir gratis. La inflación no se dispara porque ellos controlan los precios. Es un régimen económico puro de los Bancos Centrales. Entonces parece claro.
_


----------



## El Promotor (11 Jul 2017)

Imparable...

*MONTORO: “ESPAÑA AFRONTA LA MEJOR OPORTUNIDAD DE CRECIMIENTO ECONÓMICO DE SU HISTORIA”*

11/07/2017

El ministro de Hacienda y Función Pública, *Cristóbal Montoro, afirmó hoy que España afronta la “mejor oportunidad de crecimiento económico de su historia”*, y pidió el apoyo de los grupos a los objetivos de estabilidad y al límite de gasto no financiero, conocido como ‘techo de gasto’, de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) de 2018. Apoyarlo, defendió, es una “ventana abierta a la confianza, a la esperanza y a decir que en tres años habremos acabado con la crisis económica en España”, indicó en el Pleno del Congreso de los Diputados durante el debate del acuerdo que recoge los objetivos de estabilidad y el ‘techo de gasto’.

El Ejecutivo ha fijado en 119.834 millones de euros el techo de gasto’, lo que supone un 1,3% más que el límite de gasto no financiero de los Presupuestos de 2017, que quedó en 118.337. En valores absolutos se eleva en 1.497 millones. *Montoro aseguró que los números que el Gobierno trae a la Cámara presentan el “mejor escenario que ha tenido nunca la economía y la sociedades española ante sí”, algo que subrayó “está al alcance de la mano”.* En este sentido, expuso que hace cinco años “el suelo se hundía bajo nuestros pies”, mientras que ahora España puede alcanzar en esta Legislatura los 20 millones de ocupados. *“El empleo hará sostenible al sistema de pensiones”, es lo que “permitirá que se corrija” el déficit público y “acelerará la reducción de la deuda pública”. *El ‘techo de gasto’, agregó, “nos lleva a los PGE de 2018”, que serán unas cuentas nuevas pero que “confirman la política presupuestaria que nos está empujando hacia adelante, a superar la crisis y con una formidable creación de empleo”.


La NEP ha conquistado el corazón de los españoles de bien que quieren lo mejor para su país de forma definitiva...


----------



## Peneliano (11 Jul 2017)

El Terror de Banqueros y Políticos ya está aquí. en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(08/07 a las 23:08:51) 01:01:44 19693794 - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Jul 2017)

La pena es que la NEP solo llena los corazones de los españoles bien...mientras que atormenta los bolsillos cuando no los estómagos de los españoles a secas...

La polarización de la sociedad entre españoles bien, y españoles desconectados de la manguera de San Drogui de la NEP va a mas...veremos cuando se alcanza la masa crítica de desarrapados.


----------



## Kiral (11 Jul 2017)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Hay un higiénico y recomendable botón para ir metiendo al *ignore* a quienes tratan de hundir hilos como este.
> 
> Cuando me registré en el foro (aunque lo conocía ya mucho antes) no quería meter a nadie en el ignore, por eso de respetar y enriquecerme con otras opiniones, pero *en los últimos meses ya no me queda más remedio... por eso de la higiene...* porque hay hilos que se hacen ilegibles por la presencia de esos "boicotadores" profesionales.



Pero es que es un no parar. Salen de debajo de las piedras. Pensaba que eran 4, pero estos 2 ultimos dias me he pasado por "guarderia", y es un nido psicopatas. Y no te hablo de 4 ni 5. Da hasta miedo. Y a menudo, cuando no hay nada alli, vienen para aca. Como coño voy a estar todo el dia quemando el ignore? Entro aqui para aprender y disfrutar, no para hacer una seleccion diaria de esquizofrenicos.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (12 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> veremos cuando se alcanza la masa crítica de desarrapados.



Por Zaragoza ya he visto varios comercios que han aprovechado la llegada de julio para anunciar su liquidación por cierre. Tic-tac-tic-tac...


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Jul 2017)

Y las rebajas de verano del ECI... a primeros de Julio...e hhhhhh¡¡¡

La NEP va como un tiro...literalmente.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2017 at 15:34 ----------

La economía que se fue - 11/07/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com

Programón de Don Roberto y Don Cesar...pero programón programón...

IM-PRES-CIN-DI-BLE

Lo vi en el foro ayer noche ...y me ha dado pesadillas. Como no lo habéis puesto aquí...os lo pongo yo.

A ver si la rata culera así rabia un poco mas...cuanto mas visitas nos haga, eso indicará que la vaca está mas famélica...y que necesitan mas propaganda...


----------



## El Promotor (13 Jul 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> La NEP va como un tiro...literalmente.



Literalmente....

*BBVA eleva al 3,3% su previsión de crecimiento para España en 2017*

*BBVA ha mejorado sus previsiones de crecimiento para España al 3,3% para 2017. Esta valoración positiva llega gracias al "sesgo al alza" de los patrones de crecimiento, e incrementa una décima la previsión para 2018 (2,8%), al tiempo que estima que en el bienio 2017-2018 se crearán alrededor de un millón de puestos de trabajo.* 

Así figura en el informe 'Situación España' del servicio de estudios de la entidad, presentado este miércoles por el economista jefe del Grupo BBVA y director de BBVA Research, Jorge Sicilia, y el economista jefe de Economías Desarrolladas de BBVA Research, Rafael Doménech. *Esta estimación supone una mejora de tres décimas respecto a la previsión del 3% actualizada en abril, y es tres décimas superior a la tasa del 3% fijada por el Gobierno en la última actualización del cuadro macroeconómico, en la que se indicaba que el PIB habría recuperado los niveles existentes antes de la crisis. Es decir, su valor se habría situado entorno a 1,125 billones de euros (cuatro últimos trimestres), por encima de los 1,116 billones registrados en 2008, cuando la economía española comenzó a deshincharse.* Sicilia ha destacado que los últimos datos han confirmado un "buen comportamiento".

Doménech ha apuntado a dos trimestres de crecimiento "ligeramente por encima de sus previsiones", si bien, el resultado de esta mejora no es producto del consumo privado, ya que se han agotado los estímulos temporales conocidos como 'demanda embalsada'. Sicilia ha explicado que de cumplirse este escenario la tasa de paro se reduciría en más de dos puntos cada año, hasta el 17,1 % en 2017 y el 15,3 % en 2018, lo que implicaría la creación de algo más de un millón de puestos de trabajo a lo largo de los dos años.

Factores de crecimiento

La revisión al alza de las previsiones es consecuencia de la aceleración observada en el crecimiento del segundo trimestre, que podría haber llegado al 1 %, dos décimas más que en el primero, según ha explicado Doménech. Ello *se debe en buena medida a la aceleración del gasto de los hogares por la recuperación de la riqueza de las familias, la disminución del ahorro y el aumento del crédito*, si bien Doménech ha destacado que la demanda interna (consumo e inversión) no está creciendo por encima de la economía en su conjunto. Además, también ha destacado el aumento que ha mantenido el crecimiento de las exportaciones.

*Esto apunta a una "composición saludable" del avance económico en el que el sector exterior mantiene una aportación positiva*, que en el segundo trimestre habría sido de 0,3 puntos, frente a los 0,7 puntos de la demanda interna. Según BBVA Research, la recuperación va a seguir siendo posible por factores tanto internos como externos, dado que la buena evolución de las exportaciones, los bajos precios del petróleo, las condiciones monetarias expansivas y la corrección de desequilibrios estructurales apoyarán el avance de la demanda interna.

*Respecto a la inflación, la entidad espera una desaceleración de la subida de precios en los próximos meses que permitirá cerrar 2017 con una media del 1,9 % y 2018 con una media del 1,7 %*, si bien para el próximo año prevé un repunte de la remuneración media por asalariado hasta el 1,7 %. Eso significa, según Doménech, que habrá subidas salariales mayores, dado que los nuevos empleos suelen tener salarios inferiores y tiran a la baja de la media.


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Y las rebajas de verano del ECI... a primeros de Julio...e hhhhhh¡¡¡
> 
> La NEP va como un tiro...literalmente.
> 
> ...



El programa está muy bien, pero... cuando habla de presión fiscal no se, no se, juraria que eso mismo ya lo pensaba y decia yo hace bastantes años, ante la incomprensión y la ojiplatica mirada del contable y el gestor, los cuales me repetian como dos loritos: "Estas confundiendo las cosas, creo que no lo terminas de entender y tal y tal"::::."... - y volvian otra vez con el mantra de - "Verás el IVA es el IVA, el pago del IRPF es otra cosa, así como tu cuota de la S.S. que no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior, etc...etc...":8::8::8:


----------



## Los últimos españoles (13 Jul 2017)

Guillotin dijo:


> El programa está muy bien, pero... cuando habla de presión fiscal no se, no se, juraria que eso mismo ya lo pensaba y decia yo hace bastantes años, ante la incomprensión y la ojiplatica mirada del contable y el gestor, los cuales me repetian como dos loritos: "Estas confundiendo las cosas, creo que no lo terminas de entender y tal y tal"::::."... - y volvian otra vez con el mantra de - "Verás el IVA es el IVA, el pago del IRPF es otra cosa, así como tu cuota de la S.S. que no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior, etc...etc...":8::8::8:



Tu gestor y tu contable podrían ser unos cracks en lo suyo, pero eso no quita que estén adiestrados para funcionar según las reglas del sistema, por lo que si les sacas de las toneladas de leyes, normas, etc. estén perdidos.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Jul 2017)

Así figura en el informe 'Situación España' del servicio de estudios de la entidad, presentado este miércoles por el economista *jefe del Grupo BBVA y director de BBVA Research,*

FESTIVAL DEL HUMORRRR¡¡¡

:XX::XX::XX:

A ver si encuentro lo que opinaba el Viejor Profesor Centeno sobre los cálculos del BBVA RESEEEEEARRRRRCCCCHHHHHH¡¡¡

Que fino suena verdad...

Pro paganda...a favor del que paga...LITERALMIENTE¡¡¡ ::


----------



## Peneliano (13 Jul 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (14 Jul 2017)

---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 14:24 ----------








---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 14:35 ----------








---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 14:37 ----------








---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 14:46 ----------


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Jul 2017)

Subo este gran hilo, para deleite de los CM's.


----------



## El Promotor (17 Jul 2017)

Imparable...

*La inversión privada en España alcanza los 150.000 millones y ya aporta un punto de crecimiento al PIB*

17 jul. 2017

*La inversión privada sigue creciendo en España de manera muy sensible y en 2016 alcanzó ya los 150.000 millones de euros, cifra que iguala los niveles que se alcanzaron en 2006. *Según los datos que maneja el Ministerio de Economía, en el último ejercicio se produjo un repunte de casi un 8% en este punto, dando así continuidad a la tendencia al alza que comenzó en 2009 tras un desplome de más del 20%. Desde entonces, la inversión productiva privada real ha pasado de superar levemente los 120.000 millones, a los citados 150.000 millones. 

*Asimismo, su aportación del crecimiento económico es muy significativa y durante el ejercicio pasado fue el responsable de aportar un punto de los 3,2 que creció el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB). Una vez más, hay que remontarse hasta antes de la crisis para observar algo similar.*







*Dentro de esta inversión productiva privada no se incluyen la inversión de las Administraciones Públicas en adquisiciones o renovaciones de inmuebles, y tampoco las compras de viviendas por parte de particulares. Por lo tanto, su buen comportamiento, señalan desde Economía, es una muestra del cambio de modelo económico que está experimentado el país.* 

El inicio de este giro se produjo como una respuesta necesaria a la crisis, que forzó a empresas y familias a acometer un importante desapalancamiento, esto es, a reducir su deuda. *"La reducción en la ratio deuda privada-PIB en España ha sido remarcarle, representando una caída de un 54% del PIB desde los máximos de 2009. Como consecuencia, el país ha pasado de tener la ratio más elevada de todas las grandes economías avanzadas, a estar aproximadamente en la media de la zona euro en la actualidad"*, explican en el Ministerio que dirige Luis de Guindos. 

"Además de que la reducción de la ratio deuda privada-PIB de España es una de las más destacables en la zona euro", añaden en Economía, "no hay ninguna otra economía de esta región en la que la práctica totalidad de dicha reducción se haya producido vía reducción de la deuda privada". Es decir, la reducción responde, principalmente, a la rebaja de lo adeudado y no a un aumento del Producto Interior Bruto. 

A ellos se suma la también obligada reestructuración bancaria, que poco a poco permitió una mejora en las condiciones de financiación. Según los datos del Ministerio y también del Banco de España, "el coste de financiación de las pymes es inferior en España que en el núcleo de la zona euro", y "el porcentaje de compañías españolas con restricciones al acceso a los préstamos bancarios se ha reducido de un 24% en 2012 al 11% en 2016, reduciéndose el diferencial con la Unión Europea de 12 puntos a 2 puntos porcentuales". 

Con todo ello, concluyen desde Economía, "*desde el inicio de la recuperación, la inversión productiva privada ha presentado un dinamismo notable", con un incremento en el número de sociedades que han invertido durante los últimos años e incremento en la cuantía media invertida por las empresas muy por encima de la media de la Unión Europea.*


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Jul 2017)

Cambio de modelo...dice la babosa constructora y especuladora...


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2017)

La complacencia es la génesis de la tempestad.

Me vuelvo a retirar a la sombra.


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)

Sabe que los tempos se aceleran ?? Es por ello , su retiro??


----------



## Troll Esponja Reloaded (17 Jul 2017)

Morirse es lo más lonchafinista y lo más natural del mundo. No seais cutres


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)

Troll Esponja Reloaded dijo:


> Morirse es lo más lonchafinista y lo más natural del mundo. No seais cutres



Depende como , cuando y por que .


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Sabe que los tempos se aceleran ?? Es por ello , su retiro??



Periodo estival, es necesario prepararse para el Octubre negro


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)

El BCE supera los 100.000 millones invertidos en deuda de empresas

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha destinado 100.338 millones de euros a la compra de deuda emitida por empresas de la zona euro en el marco de su programa CSPP, lanzado en junio de 2016, según los datos de la institución consultados por Europa Press. En la última semana, el BCE adquirió bonos corporativos por importe de 1.432 millones de euros a través de los bancos centrales de España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica y Finlandia, que actúan en representación del Eurosistema.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 18:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Periodo estival, es necesario prepararse para el Octubre negro



Que disfrute de unas buenas vacaciones . El resto seguiremos por aquí poniéndole el cascabel al gato. SL2


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Jul 2017)

Que la crisis del petroleo va a llegar en dos o tres años???

Sin practicamente capacidad de almacenamiento???

Con la mitad de los pozos extrayendo DEUDA???

Con una economía que esta dejando de consumir...sencillamente porque no se puede consumir mas???

Lo que va a venir no es la crisis del petróleo...lo que va venir es el reventón de la burbuja de deuda.

LA CRISIS DEL PETROLEO YA ESTÁ EN SU PLENO APOGEO...otra cosa es que de momento los bancos centrales se puedan permitir esas inyecciones de liquidez.

De momento...

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 18:13 ----------

Yo marcho a balkanes la primera de agosto...conectaré de cuando en cuando...aquello me dice mi mujer, que ya está allí, es un puto barril de pólvora...uno mas.

Julio, estaré por aquí ayudando en lo que pueda a los maestros, a combatir el mal...

LA VERDAD OS HARÁ LIBRES.


----------



## treteers (17 Jul 2017)

La economía está supermanipulada, sobre todo porque la deuda lo financia todo. Hay mucho viejo con los trucos aprendidos, lo manipulan todo, la bolsa, los precios, el pib, todo. Sálvese quien pueda de esos psicópatas de traje y corbata.


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> *CLAUDIO VARGAS - De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Claudio Vargas y Knownuthing son verdaderos jinetes del apocalipsis.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)

IvanLQF‏ @IvanLQF 4 minHace 4 minutos
Más Las NPLs de Santander han pasado del 3,3% antes del Popular al 5,6% después del Popular. Ésto se pone fuapo guapo.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Jul 2017)

Ahora imaginemonos un chorro de sentencias favorables, de jueces tipo "de lo social", carquiprogres conpungidos, para PIMCO...y demás jrandes jimverzoresss...

Ayyyyy Anapatri...se le pondrían los pelos del culo pa dentro...

A cuántos miles de millones ascendería la cuenta para el banco de sa tá n???


----------



## bertok (17 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Ahora imaginemonos un chorro de sentencias favorables, de jueces tipo "de lo social", carquiprogres conpungidos, para PIMCO...y demás jrandes jimverzoresss...
> 
> Ayyyyy Anapatri...se le pondrían los pelos del culo pa dentro...
> 
> A cuántos miles de millones ascendería la cuenta para el banco de sa tá n???



Nunca hubiesen comprado si no tuvieran bien atado un límite en los daños.

Apunta al gobierno para obtener respuestas.


----------



## Peneliano (17 Jul 2017)

Esta para el forero justiciero , a ver que ve.


----------



## Janus (18 Jul 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> El Promotor habla mucho de la NEP pero cuando se trata de acoger negros le entra un cortocircuito....., por algo será
> 
> En el fondo es más apocaliptico y pesimista que el mismisimo bertok.



Yo creo que le molan los negros, su mente y su culo arden en la suciedad y anhela ser follado por gente que considera inferior.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que le alquilan sus pisitos...

Él como la NEP...es un español bien...a lo suyo...y a por lo nuestro.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (18 Jul 2017)

Definición perfecta del progre de salón.



******* dijo:


> .
> 
> Él como la NEP...*es un español bien...a lo suyo...y a por lo nuestro*.





Por cierto, PPCC está que se sale:

PPCC-es: Interés Coartada Reburbujismo


----------



## bertok (19 Jul 2017)

Estados Unidos es una burbuja mantenida por las artimañas de la FED. 

Aguantan la bolsa arriba para generar el efecto riqueza y que no se les caiga abajo la farsa.


----------



## Peneliano (19 Jul 2017)

Aquí debe estar .


----------



## El Promotor (19 Jul 2017)

La NEP inmobiliaria, imparable...

*Vivienda. El precio de la vivienda sube en España más que la media de la UE y de la zona euro*

19/07/2017

*El precio de la vivienda en España registró un aumento del 5,3% en el primer trimestre de 2017 en comparación con el mismo periodo del año anterior*, según datos de la oficina estadística europea Eurostat publicados hoy.

De esta manera, *el ritmo de incremento del precio de la vivienda en España es superior al registrado tanto en el conjunto de la UE, donde el alza fue del 4,5% entre enero y marzo de 2017, como en la zona euro, donde el crecimiento fue del 4%.*

Con respecto al trimestre anterior, el cuarto de 2016, el incremento de los precios de la vivienda en España fue superior tanto a la media de la zona euro como de la UE-28. En España subieron un 2,3%, mientras que en la zona euro el aumento fue del 0,4% y en la UE del 0,7%. 

En tasa interanual, los mayores incrementos anuales en los precios de la vivienda en el primer trimestre de 2017 se registraron en Islandia (+16,3%), República Checa (+12,8) y Noruega (+11,7%).


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Jul 2017)

Pongame dos...y dos cayennes...

Que acaban de entrar 800 moritos mas por la valla de melilla...mas pisitos patera.


----------



## El Promotor (19 Jul 2017)

B-raxton dijo:


> Pongame dos...y dos cayennes...



Marchando...

*España, lista para pulverizar de nuevo la barrera del medio millón de casas vendidas*

19/07/2017

El mercado residencial ha cogido velocidad de crucero y en 2017 se romperá, por primera vez desde que estalló la burbuja inmobiliaria en 2008, la barrera de las 500.000 viviendas vendidas. En 2008 se vendieron 552.080 casas en España, según datos del INE. Son las previsiones inmobiliarias de BBVA, cuyo informe sobre la 'Situación inmobiliaria de España' muestra cómo en los cinco primeros meses del año se han cerrado 212.073 transacciones, lo que supone un incremento interanual del 14,5%, en línea con el crecimiento del último año (14%). Además, en los doce últimos meses, las ventas ya rozan las 490.000 unidades.

Las viviendas principales, es decir, aquellas que mayor peso tienen sobre el total de las transacciones -el 75% del total- han experimentado un crecimiento interanual del 21%. Dentro de este capítulo se incluyen las unidades que han sido adquiridas por ciudadanos que residen en la misma provincia en la que se localiza la vivienda, ya sean nuevos hogares o la denominada demanda de reposición. Por su parte, las viviendas secundarias, que representan el 9% del total, también han mostrado un crecimiento positivo al alza del 13%, mientras que la compra por parte de extranjeros, a pesar de la caída en las transacciones realizadas por ciudadanos británicos como consecuencia directa del Brexit, crecieron un 15% durante el primer trimestre del año.


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Jul 2017)

Tu lo único que tienes grande es el agujero de ojete...y el de la boca...

Maestro ciruela

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 17:41 ----------

Solo un necio grandísimo...o un hijo de perra sin entrañas se podría alegrar de que se volviese a cometer el mismo error...

La siguiente caída no va a ser como la primera...lloverá sobre muy muy mojado.

Sigue...el karma va a hacer palillos de dientes con los perros como tu.


----------



## Gurney (19 Jul 2017)

Este hilo era muy interesante, lo vi hace tiempo, y ahora está invadido por propaganda barata de un juntaletras a sueldo...joder, moderadores...no pido baneo, pero borrarle algún mensaje -dentro de este hilo- no estaría mal.


----------



## Burbujístico (20 Jul 2017)

Es inaguantable la propaganda que se vierte tanto en este hilo por la rata pagada por la mafia del gobierno, como la de las ratas otánicas-yihadistas del hilo de Siria. Que no tenéis bastante con todos los telediarreos, y prensa quebrada a vuestro servicio?

Símbolo de debilidad el tener que meterse a intoxicar aquí con su mierda.

Enviat des del meu Moto G usant Tapatalk


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Jul 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Esta para el forero justiciero , a ver que ve.



Bueno parece que Arabia Saudi ha exportado más en Junio, aunque parece que en Julio y Agosto deberá reducir sus exportaciones básicamente por el aumento del consumo interno.

Aprovecho para poner la última reflexión de BW Hill:

_"Si la industria (del petróleo) creyera que el precio del barril fuera de nuevo hacia arriba, estarían manteniendo algunas de sus reservas, en vez de bombearlas a la máxima intensidad. Cuando una compañía vende un barril de petróleo está vendiendo parte de sus activos. ¿Por qué venderlo hoy a 46 $ el barril, con todos sus costes de producción asociados, cuando podrían venderlo a 60 $ el barril de aquí a, por ejemplo, 3 años? La razón es que no creen que el precio se vaya a recuperar, que es lo que exactamente proyecta el modelo ETP.

La industría sabe que sus días están contados. La industria del petróleo ha actuado en connivencia con los gobiernos por los últimos 100 años. Si la industria sabe lo que ocurre, también lo hace el gobierno... y la industria, obviamente, lo conoce."_


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (20 Jul 2017)

ESPAÑA NO TIENE MARGEN FISCAL PARA TURBULENCIAS VENIDERAS, SU POSICIÓN DEUDORA NETA ES DEMASIADO ABULTADA Y LA CRISIS DE ENTIDADES DE CRÉDITO SIGUE ABIERTA.-

En román paladino:
- Deuda Pública en el límite,
- Deuda Externa que pesa como una losa, y
- Deuda Bancaria que todavía ha de dar disgustos.

Añadan que estos tres desequilibrios, primero, no mejoran conforme pasa el tiempo, y éste se acaba (cfr. S&P500 rechinante, centralbanquistas coordinados para tensar algo las políticas monetarias, petróleo deflacionario, etc.); y, segundo, que son desequilibrios no coyunturales, sino estructurales, que se disimulan por una presuntamente buena coyuntura debida a cuatro 'lumpen': lumpentrabajo, lumpenproductividad, lumpenturismo y lumpenconsumo.

Lo tienen aquí:
España: Declaración Final de la Misión De la Consulta del Artículo IV de 2017

España, señores, está oficialmente en situación de ESTRANGULAMIENTO FINANCIERO TOTAL; y el FINAL se ve venir.

Será en 2018.

Quiza el problema que tienen algunos para verlo es que no comprenden que la Reburbuja-Repinchazo es un proceso mucho más administrado que lo fue el de la Burbuja-Pinchazo, aparte de que su natutaleza y finalidad es distinta; aquél era más muerte del popularcapitalismo que vida de la Era Cero; éste al revés.

Gracias por leernos.

_Publicado por: pisitófilos creditófagos | 07/18/2017 en 09:43 p.m._ 





EL SUICIDIO DEL BLESA, MÁS IMPORTANTE DE LO QUE PARECE.-

El suicidio de Blesa no es de banquero, sino de funcionario; y es repincharreburbujista a más no poder.

Blesa no era un trabajador-directivo de banca. Era un funcionario del Estado: un Inspector de Hacienda 'de derechas', amigo de otro que consiguió acceder al mando máximo del Estado, la Presidencia del Gobierno, en la segunda mitad de los 1990, cuando llegaba a España la Tercera Fase de la Unión Monetaria Europea —cfr. Informe Delors, 1989— y nuestra entrañable economía de tres empresones privatizados —teléfono, gasolina y electricidad—, playas, jamón y, sobre todo, ladrillos mal puestos, de sopetón recibiría el ínfimo nivel de tipos de interés 'alemán.

Había un 'pequeño' problema 'profesional'. En el sector público, donde Blesa y los suyos servían y aún sirven, no hay sobresueldos ni los habrá jamás. Blesa y los suyos eran —y son— rentas salariales casi mondas y lirondas, salvo algún pisito, comprado antes de la burbuja o heredado, y los ahorrillos que puedan hacerse privándose uno de todo lujo durante toda la vida, al final de la cual lo único que espera es una pensioncilla de subsistencia.

Muy 'de derechas', sí, pero ¡viva El Pisito!... y El Hipotecón para pobres mediante esas instituciones públicas, paternalistas, verticalsindicalistas y terruñísticas que eran y siguen siendo las Cajas de Ahorros, donde le tocó servir al pobre de Blesa —odia el delito, compadece al delincuente—, cuyo suicidio empezó en el pupitre de Escuela de Inspección Financiera y Tributaria, en el Paseo del Prado, frente al Ritz y El Prado.

Si esa entrañable economía española no hubiera sido tan popularcapitalista —modelo—, sino más verdaderamente procapitalista —sistema—, Blesa no habría sido reclutado para la función pública de la estafa inmobiliaria-generacional; y hoy viviría.

Querido funcionatilla, para ti, el Abogado del Estado Mario Conde significa lo que te puede pasar si te sales del sector público; el Inspector de Hacienda del Estado Miguel Blesa, si te quedas.

A Blesa le toco el Pinchazo. Ahora le tocaba el Repinchazo, que es la operación administrada mediante la que el sistema capitalista se desembaraza finalmente del modelo popularcapitalista en su parte más odiosa, la inmobiliaria. Blesa simboliza la nada popularcapitalista que viene tras el Repinchazo. Blesa quería vivir, pero no así. Necesitaba Burbuja, pero solo hay Reburbuja y Repinchazo. En estas circunstancias, ¿es o no racional quitarse de enmedio cuanto antes?

Perdonemos a Blesa, al que ahora colgarán todos los mochuelos —cfr. Pedro Toledo, del Banco Vizcaya—.

Que Dios le acoja en su seno. Recemos por él.

G X L
_
Publicado por: pisitófilos creditófagos | 07/20/2017 en 07:59 a.m. _


----------



## Peneliano (20 Jul 2017)




----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre el tema pensiones.
> 
> Si por ejemplo un tipo de 62 años hoy decide financiar un coche a 6 años en cuotas de unos 300 euros todos los meses con un pago final de 3000 y se jubila justo después del plan ese de sostenibilidad y le queda mucha menos pensión de la que el imaginaba podrá seguir haciendo frente al pago del coche y hacer la misma vida tranquila con todos sus recibos e historias pagadas? o no le darán las cuentas y se atragantará y dará un yeyo?
> 
> y si quitan las dos extras? mucha gente utiliza una de las extras para pagar ibi, basura y todo el tema impuestos... y la otra extra para darse una escapada en vacaciones, ayudar a sus hijos o lo que sea, en definitiva consumir..... ¿Cómo afectaria al castillo de naipes que quitaran una sola de las extras y ya no digamos las dos? como se traduciria eso en la economía?



No quitarán las pensiones ni las pagas extras.

Es su caladero de votos, los que los mantienen en el poder forrándose a costa del dinero de una clase media arruinada.

Antes verás cadáveres en las cunetas que tocar las pensiones.

Hay que seguir remando, quién lo necesite.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Jul 2017)

Si las van a tocar si...en 2019 entra en vigor el nuevo factor de sostenibilidad...se repartirá lo que se recaude...

De hecho como esto ya fue aprovado hace un par de años...es como si ya las hubieran tocado.

El profesor Centeno habla de entre un 30 y un 40% de bajada...no creo que sea tanto.

Pero un 20% si parece factible. Habría que hacer un calculo aproximado sin esos veintipocos mil millones de euros que ya no van a recaudar que porcentaje de reducción es sobre el total del gasto en pensiones.

Aunque la reducción cabe pensar no será lineal...lo lógico sería que las pensiones mas cuantiosas bajasen mas...pero vaya Vd. a saber...

ESTOS BASTARDOS GOBIERNAN PARA LOS ESPAÑOLES BIEN...Y LOS ESPAÑOLES BIEN SI YA SON PENSIONISTAS YA ESTÁN POR ENCIMA DE LOS DOSMIL EUROS MENSUALES DE PENSIÓN.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Si las van a tocar si...en 2019 entra en vigor el nuevo factor de sostenibilidad...se repartirá lo que se recaude...
> 
> De hecho como esto ya fue aprovado hace un par de años...es como si ya las hubieran tocado.
> 
> ...



Una parte se diluirá y se perderá poder adquisitivo año a año.

Pero no tocarán las extras tal y como están definidas hoy.

Los pringaos serán los que vayan a jubilarse que cobrarán mucho menos y los más pringaos seremos los que no las vamos a cobrar.

Nunca la esperé.


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Bueno, quitarlas no las van a quitar pero lo del plan de sostenibilidad es un hecho que va a ocurrir si o si a partir de 2019 y que las actuales van a permanecer congeladas con una subida del 0,25%.
> 
> Eso de que no quiten las extras me gustaría verlo si por ejemplo la economía española entra en recesión a finales de 2018, sin hucha, con una deuda por encima del 100% del pib.... como consecuencia del estallido de una crisis financiera por unos precios del petróleo por encima de los 90-100$.... una subida de tipos, tirones de oreja de Alemania después de sus elecciones, yo que se.... son cosas que podrian pasar.
> 
> No me creo que puedan pagar las extras con deuda eternamente.



Con más impuestos y dejando a enfermos en las cunetas.


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Jul 2017)

Pues a eso me refiero...los que se jubilan a partir de 2019 van a comprobar en sus carnes la sostenibilidad de las pensiones.

Las extras no lo tengo tan claro como tu Maese. Depende de los vientos que soplen de los States... y China.

De momento Drogui parece que tiene cuerda al menos para este año...vamos a ver como se ponen las cosas despues de las elecciones alemanas.

La laxitud, si quieren que hispnistan cumpla alguna vez con el tema del déficit, se tiene que acabar.

Por cierto, cuál será la reacción del mercado cuando por fin salgamos del PDE y tengan que hacer un recálculo de la deuda mas cercano a la verdad???

Mariano se resiste cual gato panza arriba...quiere que aun en 2018 sea hispanistán el unico pais que continue dentro del PDE...

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 20:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con más impuestos y dejando a enfermos en las cunetas.



22.000 millones en impuestos es técnicamente imposible...

A pachas. 12.000 a deuda...10.000 en impuestos.

Ahora, yo particularmente, no le veo mucho recorrido


----------



## bertok (22 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Pues a eso me refiero...los que se jubilan a partir de 2019 van a comprobar en sus carnes la sostenibilidad de las pensiones.
> 
> Las extras no lo tengo tan claro como tu Maese. Depende de los vientos que soplen de los States... y China.
> 
> ...



¿PDE?.

Se arreglaran entre ellos, porque de forma conjunta llevan adelante su plan para polarizar la sociedad española y esquilmar a la clase media.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 20:05 ----------




Disturbed dijo:


> Si la próxima crisis estalla en 2018 será justo una década después de la de 2008, una crisis de la que aún hoy no nos hemos recuperado... por lo tanto la próxima crisis nos pillará mucho más debilitados... de todas maneras todavia no será el momento Minsky, esa la dejamos para 2029, curiosamente 100 años después de la del gran crack de 1929
> 
> Además.
> 
> Tengo muchas ganas de ver lo que va a ocurrir cuando de verdad veamos los primeros efectos del peak oil, es decir, cuando ya la producción no pueda continuar a la par de la demanda con incrementos como los de hasta ahora de un millon o millon y medio de barriles anuales....



En los próximos meses va a haber una avalancha de inversión en las acciones de petroleras europeas. Ahí lo dejo.

Los usanos tienen capacidad de crecer en el shale


----------



## El Promotor (24 Jul 2017)

¿Cómo va el tema?

¿Algún progreso significativo hacia el colapso inminente y toda ese rollo?

Estoy en ascuas.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Jul 2017)

_"La caída del S&P 500 va a hacer historia. La Circular 4/2016, del BdE, es la puntilla en España."_ (pp.cc.)

PPCC-es: Los Índices de Volatilidad No Sirven Para Anticipar Los Turning Points


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Jul 2017)

Buenos días querido amigo.

Veo que sigues en la brecha¡¡¡ Como debe ser¡¡

Un abrazo y que pases un feliz día del Apostol Santiago¡¡¡

PATRÓN DE ESPAÑA...SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA¡¡¡

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 08:11 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el tema?
> 
> ¿Algún progreso significativo hacia el colapso inminente y toda ese rollo?
> 
> Estoy en ascuas.



Todo según lo previsto, Little nicky...

Este año salida en falso...y último tercio, después de que la INCHIABAVILE renueve contrato, con nuevas y renovadas tensiones...

Nada que la cocina de mariano santonja, no pueda soslayar...de momento...

El punto de inflexión se acerca...veremos a quien le suelta mariano la cuchara cuando lluevan ostias.

El gallego plasmao carece de fuste para afrontar lo que viene.


----------



## El Promotor (25 Jul 2017)

Oh yeah...

*El FMI asegura que España será el país avanzado que más crece por cuarto año consecutivo*

España completará en 2018 el cuarto año como el país avanzado que más crece. Ya lo hizo en 2015 y 2016, cuando el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) repuntó un 3,2%, y lo mismo hará en 2017 y 2018, ejercicios en los que, según las previsiones del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FM), el crecimiento económico será del 3,1% y del 2,4%, respectivamente. 

Las cifras, además, muestran una gran diferencia con respecto al resto de grandes economías desarrolladas. En 2017, España será el único país por encima del 3% de crecimiento, y las naciones que más cerca se quedarán serán Canadá, con un 2,5%, y Estados Unidos, con un 2,1%. Más limitadas serán las distancias en 2018, pero aún así el 2,4% previsto todavía sobrepasará el 2,1% de Estados Unidos.

*El FMI destaca la actividad "sorprendentemente positiva" de la economía española *

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha destacado este lunes la actividad "sorprendentemente positiva" de la economía de España a finales de 2016 y principios de 2017, así como de las de Alemania, Francia e Italia, y que ha llevado a la institución a revisar al alza el crecimiento de la zona del euro.

Así lo ha afirmado el FMI durante la presentación este lunes en Kuala Lumpur de la actualización del informe Perspectivas de la economía mundial. La revisión, menos pormenorizada que el estudio que presentó la agencia financiera en Madrid el 18 de julio, prevé que la economía española crecerá un 3,1% en 2017 y un 2,4%, en 2018.

Estos datos representan un alza del 0,5% y del 0,3% respecto a los datos anunciados en abril en el citado estudio Perspectivas de la economía mundial.

La zona del euro crecerá un 1,9% este año y un 1,7% el siguiente, según la actualización del informe Perspectivas de la economía mundial presentada este lunes por el FMI en Kuala Lumpur.

Los otros países de la zona euro destacados en esta actualización son: Alemania, crecerá un 1,8% (2017) y un 1,6% (2018), Francia, un 1,5% (2017) y un 1,7% (2018) e Italia, un 1,3% (2017) y un 1% (2018).


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Jul 2017)

ohhhh yeahhhh...esos orates del FMI, BBVA RESSSSSSEEEEARRRRCCCHHH...etc etc...que se la han comido doblada tantas y tantas veces...

Pobre Little nicky...quien le va a consolar cuando llegue el momento de NO DROGUI - NO NEP.

Por cierto, el maricón de maroto, de costumbres parecidas a las tuyas (hoza y goza en las posaderas marianas, como tu) te quiere quitar el acrónimo NEP.

Hoy le he oído algo así, como que con el pacto anti hombre hetero, cristiano, blanco, ese que han firmado los traidores que nos embrutecen, empobrecen y envilecen, ESTAMOS ENTRANDO EN UNA *N*UEVA *E*RA *P*OLÍTICA...en marianistan.

NEP

Ya queda poca nep...menos mal...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (25 Jul 2017)

******* dijo:


> Buenos días querido amigo.
> 
> Veo que sigues en la brecha¡¡¡ Como debe ser¡¡
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2017)

Bendita oligarquía asesina.

Cada minuto extra que da al pueblo es una oportunidad de oro para terminar de hacer los deberes.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Jul 2017)

*EPA del 2T de 2017:*

*El número de parados baja de los 4 millones por primera vez desde 2008*

*El paro cae en 340.700 personas en el segundo trimestre y baja de los 4 millones*


























PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2017)

Cada vez que escribes en este hilo, vivirás un año menos.


----------



## El Promotor (27 Jul 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez que escribes en este hilo, vivirás un año menos.



Déjese de maldiciones gitanas y sienta la dicha de vivir en los tiempos de la NEP, mi querido asustaviejas.

Aquí le dejo la guinda a este magnífico día lleno de buenas noticias económicas y laborales:

*Hacienda recauda un 9% más en el primer semestre y reduce los números rojos*

27/07/2017

*Hacienda recaudó en el primer semestre 83.585 millones, un 9% más que en el mismo período del año anterior. La buena evolución de la recaudación explica que el déficit público se haya reducido hasta el 1,14% del PIB frente al 1,93% del PIB registrado en el mismo período del año anterior.* *Un dato especialmente positivo es que España registró un ligero superávit primario hasta junio de 114 millones frente a un déficit de 7.488 millones en el primer semestre de 2016. *El saldo primario refleja la diferencia entre ingresos y gastos sin tener en cuente la partida de intereses de la deuda. Registrar superávits primarios es lo que permite reducir la deuda pública. 

*En el IRPF, Hacienda ingresó hasta junio 32.163 millones, un 3,3% más.* Se trata un dato positivo, sin embargo, la previsión presupuestaria del Gobierno apuntaba a un incremento del 7,7% que no se cumplirá. El incremento de la recaudación del IRPF se debe especialmente a la mejora de las retenciones sobre las rentas salariales. 

*El IVA, el principal impuesto que grava el consumo, mantiene su buen tono. El tributo aportó a las arcas públicas 33.916 millones, un 8,3% más.* La mejora del consumo está detrás del incremento. También el impuesto sobre sociedades registra datos muy positivos para los intereses de Hacienda. La subida fiscal aprobada por el Gobierno a finales del año pasado y el incremento de los pagos fraccionados permitieron que el Estado recaudara hasta junio 2.552 millones. En el primer semestre del año pasado, los datos arrojaban una cifra negativa de 204 millones, que indicaba que las devoluciones superaban a los pagos. 

*Por el lado del presupuesto público, el Estado redujo su gasto un 6,8%. *Todas las partidas (gasto de personal, gasto corriente, intereses de la deuda, transferencias corrientes y de capital e inversiones) cayeron. *Ello contribuyó también a reducir el déficit público. *


Imparable.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Déjese de maldiciones gitanas y sienta la dicha de vivir en los tiempos de la NEP, mi querido asustaviejas.
> 
> Aquí le dejo la guinda a este magnífico día lleno de buenas noticias económicas y laborales:
> 
> ...



Payo, estás consumiendo la poca vida que te queda entre posts de mierda.


----------



## El Promotor (28 Jul 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Payo, estás consumiendo la poca vida que te queda entre posts de mierda.



Venga, otro año menos de vida. Pero para ustedes.

Ahí va el disgusto...

*El PIB acelera su crecimiento al 0,9% en el segundo trimestre y eleva la tasa interanual al 3,1%*

28/07/2017

La tasa interanual del PIB también experimentó un incremento de una décima hasta el 3,1%, después de dos trimestres consecutivos con un crecimiento del 3%. 

La tasa trimestral del 0,9% registrada entre abril y junio coincide con la estimación realizada por el Banco de España y con las previsiones del ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos. Aunque hay que recordar que estos datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística son provisionales y hasta el 24 de agosto no se conocerán los datos desagregados.

*El aumento del 0,9 % del PIB en este segundo trimestre se une a los catorce anteriores trimestres en los que el país ha conseguido su saldo positivo. En cambio la tasa interanual acumula catorce trimestres en positivo, los últimos nueve con valores superiores al 3%. *

El consumo tira del PIB

En su último boletín económico, el Banco de España estimaba que el PIB había crecido un 0,9% en el segundo trimestre del año apoyado en el consumo privado. La institución destacaba además que el ritmo de avance de la actividad "se ha intensificado a lo largo de la primera mitad del año". 

Tras la pérdida de empuje observada en los primeros meses del año, el Banco de España señalaba que el consumo privado "habría recuperado un mayor vigor durante la primavera", apoyado en la continuación del proceso de generación de puestos de trabajo y en la prolongación de condiciones financieras favorables. 

Además, estimaba que la inversión en construcción habría acentuado en el segundo trimetre el tono positivo mostrado en el primero. En cambio los bienes dde equipo moderaron su ritmo de avance respecto al comienzo de año, donde crecían a un ritmo del 3%, y en estos útlimos datos se aprecia un crecimiento entorno al 1,5%. 

Asimismo, según el Banco de España, el crecimiento del gasto en consumo de los hogares se habría situado en el 0,7% en el segundo trimestre, frente al 0,4% del trimestre anterior, si bien el consumo habría mostrado una "evolución "más moderada" entre enero y junio de este año que en la segunda mitad de 2016. 

De esta forma, calculaba que la contribución de la demanda nacional habría sido del 0,8% en el segundo trimestre (dos décimas más que en el primer trimestre), frente al 0,1% de la demanda exterior neta (una décima menos que en el primer trimestre).


Impresionante.


----------



## Ytumas (28 Jul 2017)

*España es el paraíso de los trabajadores pobres*

Jóvenes, mujeres, mayores de 45 años y autónomos sufren especialmente la precariedad laboral, que anula las tradicionales funciones del trabajo: seguridad, bienestar, dignidad, salud y ciudadanía






> Sucede que al hablar de “juego estadístico” contamos con dos partículas: la primera es el juego, y no conviene olvidar que jugar, en último término, es un ejercicio de manipulación; la segunda es la estadística, la autoproclamada diosa de la nueva era social. La unión del juego y la estadística tiende a confluir en discurso político. Así, resulta escalofriante la cualidad legitimadora de los porcentajes cuando simplemente se descontextualizan. No es necesario más que situar el foco sobre un par de datos convenientes de la Encuesta de Población Activa para envolver en rigor científico lo que en realidad acaba siendo una mirada simplista, sesgada y posiblemente malintencionada de la realidad del trabajo.
> 
> El reciente hincapié sobre el descenso del desempleo en España sirve como ejemplo. Todo un discurso de recuperación económica sustentado sobre una tasa de paro, un indicador que viene rondando el 18%, que efectivamente desciende respecto a los datos cercanos al 25% de los últimos años, pero que duplica con holgura la media europea, situada en el 8,5% en 2016. Hacer discurso de un dato pésimo parece un juego peligroso, máxime cuando, tal y como indican los últimos datos de FOESSA, el 70% de familias españolas no ha percibido ninguna clase de mejoría respecto a su situación durante la crisis.
> 
> ...


----------



## sisebuto (28 Jul 2017)

Trabajadores pobres porque la economía se ha empobrecido. Eso sí, la mordida del 50% de la riqueza anual que se lleva religiosamente el holding empresarial del Estado no tiene nada que ver, debe ser culpa del empresariado privado.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Jul 2017)

La NEP, imparable...

*Rajoy adelanta a 2019 la reconquista de los 20 millones de empleos*

29/07/2017

La mejora constante de las previsiones -describió el presidente-, la buena imagen de España ante el mundo, y no solo desde el punto de vista económico, también desde el político, es lo que ha propiciado esta tendencia y fortaleza que en sí explican que nuestro PIB pueda rebasar el 3,1 por ciento, crezcamos por encima de la eurozona, por delante de Canadá, de Japón o de Estados Unidos, o que el jueves, según los conclusiones de la EPA, España haya sido capaz de bajar de los cuatro millones de parados por primera vez desde que empezó la crisis. Y desde la crisis -también hizo hincapié el presidente- se han creado 1.900.000 empleos. Estamos cerca de los 19 millones de trabajadores, y el objetivo de 2020 de conseguir 20 millones de empleos se puede conseguir incluso antes de esta fecha, en 2019.

Impresionante.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2017)

El caso español es claramente el pinchazo de *una monstruosa burbuja crediticia financiada desde el exterior* y que no tenía ningún fundamento sólido en mejoras de la productividad de la economía. Es decir, *una gigantesca mentira orquestada por una confabulación de la banca, constructoras y los partidos políticos a los que les daba igual el preparar el país para un cataclismo económico con tal de beneficiarse política y económicamente*. *Ahora la economía sigue siendo la misma mediocridad de siempre, se ha destrozado la vida a millones de personas, y además ha quedado fosilizado un billón de euros en deuda neta exterior que hace que la fragilidad financiera de la economía española sea extrema*.

Esto causará sin duda alguna graves problemas en el futuro, con nuevas y tremendas recesiones a cada nueva crisis financiera


----------



## Peneliano (1 Ago 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (2 Ago 2017)

Inédito: Alan Greenspan reconoce la existencia de burbujas | Investing.com


----------



## El Promotor (2 Ago 2017)

Hora de irse de vacaciones, mi querido asustaviejas.

Pero antes les dejo los datos de paro y afiliación a la Seguridad Social de julio de 2017:

*El paro baja en julio en 26.887 personas y la afiliación regresa a niveles de 2008*

El paro registrado siempre suele bajar en julio gracias a la temporada turística. Y esta vez no ha sido excepción con un descenso de 26.887 personas. *Durante los últimos doce meses, la lista de apuntados al servicio público de empleo baja en 347.137 personas y se sitúa en los 3,335 millones de parados.* 

Julio también arroja siempre un aumento de la afiliación. Y en esta ocasión la Seguridad Social ha sumado 56.222 cotizantes. En el último año, la afiliación al sistema ha crecido como no lo hacía desde 2005 al conseguir 644.337 ocupados y alcanzar los 18,489 millones, unos niveles que no se alcanzaban desde diciembre de 2008.


*La Seguridad Social registra su mejor julio de los últimos once años tras ganar 56.222 cotizantes*

La Seguridad Social ganó en julio una media de 56.222 afiliados (+0,31%), con lo que al finalizar el mes pasado, el total de ocupados se situó en 18.489.329 ocupados, la mayor cifra global desde diciembre de 2008, según ha informado este martes el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social. 


*En términos interanuales, julio cerró con una media de 644.337 afiliados más (+3,61%), lo que supone el mejor registro en un mes de julio de los últimos once años.*

Según Empleo, se han recuperado casi 2,4 millones de empleos afiliados, concretamente 2.338.582, de los que se destruyeron durante la crisis, es decir, el 70% de los perdidos.


*España avanza hacia una creación de empleo récord en 2017: 640.274 afiliados hasta julio*

En lo que va de año -del pasado diciembre a julio-, el número de afiliados ha aumentado en 640.274 personas, el mayor incremento que registra la serie histórica exceptuando el anómalo ejercicio de 2005 (920.033), donde la regularización masiva de inmigrantes hinchó los datos. *Es decir, la economía nacional crea, hoy por hoy, más empleo que en el año 2006, en pleno pico de la burbuja inmobiliaria.* De mantenerse esta tendencia, e incluso contando que se produzca una ligera ralentización del crecimiento económico en la segunda mitad del año, *España podría registrar cerca de 600.000 nuevos empleos en 2017, en línea con el récord histórico de 2006, pero sin burbuja inmobiliaria.*








*En resumen: la NEP, imparable.*

PD. Cuide del irascible B-raxton y procure que no se salte ninguna toma de la medicación. Últimamente anda más descentrado que de costumbre.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2017)

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 18:01 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (4 Ago 2017)




----------



## Akita (6 Ago 2017)

¿Cómo va la debacle? Aquí en Formentera, entre mojito y mojito, cuesta encontrar a gente dispuesta a plantar sandías para utilizarlas como biocombustible.

¿Hay ya fecha para el colapso? ienso:


----------



## dabuti (6 Ago 2017)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la debacle? Aquí en Formentera, entre mojito y mojito, cuesta encontrar a gente dispuesta a plantar sandías para utilizarlas como biocombustible.
> 
> ¿Hay ya fecha para el colapso? ienso:



En Formentera dice..................
¿Hay calle Formentera en Parlatroit, facha jubileta muerto de hambre?


----------



## Akita (6 Ago 2017)

dabuti dijo:


> En Formentera dice..................
> ¿Hay calle Formentera en Parlatroit, facha muerto de hambre?



Para ser un parado de larga duración gastas muchos humos, oyes ::.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2017)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la debacle? Aquí en Formentera, entre mojito y mojito, cuesta encontrar a gente dispuesta a plantar sandías para utilizarlas como biocombustible.
> 
> ¿Hay ya fecha para el colapso? ienso:



Desde el barrio de Pan Bendito, entre varias marrónidas pechugonas, el colapso lo dejamos para su vuelta.


----------



## Akita (6 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Desde el barrio de Pan Bendito, entre varias marrónidas pechugonas, *el colapso lo dejamos para su vuelta*.



Para octubre otra vez, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2017)

fue en octubre de 2009 cuando los Estados decidieron que la población volvería a pagar la fiesta.

el crack ya fue, desde entonces mucha gente ya ha reventado y perdido muchos años de vida.

como todo, no se puede esperar una crisis en donde todos hacen crack porque la naturaleza de las crisis es que ya no hay para todos y entonces unos se aprovechan de los otros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2017)

Akita dijo:


> Para ser un parado de larga duración gastas muchos humos, oyes ::.



Para lo que hay que perder me apunto con Dabuty.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 13:35 ----------




Akita dijo:


> Para octubre otra vez, ¿no?



Si, le espero a usted por aquí entonces.

¿se ha informado que ya están trabajando para hacer corralitos guapos en Europa?.


----------



## argentum (6 Ago 2017)

Janus dijo:


> fue en octubre de 2009 cuando los Estados decidieron que la población volvería a pagar la fiesta.
> 
> el crack ya fue, desde entonces mucha gente ya ha reventado y perdido muchos años de vida.
> 
> como todo, no se puede esperar una crisis en donde todos hacen crack porque la naturaleza de las crisis es que ya no hay para todos y entonces unos se aprovechan de los otros.



Hay mucha gente que la crisks del 2009 la dejo sin trabajo sin casa, viviendo en casa de los padres con 40 años y además debiendo dinero.
Y esto parece que no tiene pinta de parar la próxima crisis, se llevará mucha más gente por delante.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2017)

argentum dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que la crisks del 2009 la dejo sin trabajo sin casa, viviendo en casa de los padres con 40 años y además debiendo dinero.
> Y esto parece que no tiene pinta de parar la próxima crisis, se llevará mucha más gente por delante.



Hay que decirlo más alto porque hay cuatro hijos de puta que no se enteran.


----------



## argentum (6 Ago 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que decirlo más alto porque hay cuatro hijos de puta que no se enteran.



Este foro se está llenando de CM e hijos de puta son corazón que se alegran del mal ajeno.


----------



## Peneliano (6 Ago 2017)




----------



## eljusticiero (13 Ago 2017)

Último mensaje de BW Hill, esperemos que se equivoque y que se logre amortiguar la caída.

_El modelo ETP nos proporciona un valor temporal de 7.1 años de petróleo con valor para ser extraído. Por supuesto, este sería el mejor escenario. Con menos del 8% de las reservas convencionales, que están siendo ahora extraidas, siendo reemplazadas, es posible que sea menos que eso. La mayor parte de las reservas que están siendo extraída han tenido que recurrir a métodos de recuperación terciaria. La más común, WAG (Water Alternative Gas). Los métodos de recuperación terciaria pueden extraer del 7% al 20% del OOIP (Petróleo original en el lugar). Esto pondría al campo medio en el área en una perspectiva temporal de 3-4 años antes de ir a un declive terminal. Tasas de declive del orden del 14% no son no realistas. Esto se traduce a 11 millones de barriles/año.

El problema real estará en el sistema financiero.. El crecimiento económico mundial está declinando, la acumulación de deuda global es al menos 10 veces mayor que el crecimiento en PIB. La única manera de darle servicio a la deuda es mediante la impresión masiva hecha por los bancos centrales. Esto requiere de un mercado de crédito funcional para distribuir el fiat. Los mercados de crédito en su mayoría han agotado su camino. Todo ha sido intentado, menor a cero, 0%, préstamos a 8 años para mantener un billón de dólares en el Fracking, que nunca será repagado. El gobierno de EE.UU tiene una deuda de 20 billones de dólares, y podría no ser políticamente posible expandirla mucho más. Una vez los mercados de crédito no puedan absorber la impresión de fiat por parte de los bancos centrales, el mundo caerá al abismo de 250 billones de dólares de defaults en cascada. El final de la civilización moderna vendrá de manera rápida, y dura._


----------



## Tio_Serio (13 Ago 2017)

Parece la sinopsis de una peli de terror. Y tenemos entrada para el estreno!


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Ago 2017)

Un saludo a tanta buena gente que pulula por esta cueva de Socrates, donde tanto nos gusta hablar de los claroscuros de la sociedad y economía actual, que muchos se niegan a reconocer...

Estoy de vacaciones, como tantos de vosotros, en Serbia, con mi familia política. Aquí las cosas están bastante mal...y ahora encima les han metido una lesbiana globalista, anti rusa y totalmente pro anglosionista, de primera ministra...mi suegro dice que cualquier dia los serbios les cuelgan en plaza pública...a ella y al presidente Vucic.

Estimado Maese, si se dan cuenta de lo que viene los hijos de perra proestablishment...y ladran...ladran insistentemente, cada vez mas...metiendonos sus cifras manipuladas, su contabilidad creativa, hasta en la sopa...VIVIMOS EN 1984...hoy todo lo natural se invierte...la realidad se prostituye al servicio de las élites y de sus perros.

Todo el mundo recibirá religiosamente su porción de maloliente, putrefacta, y empobrecedora NEP..porque de eso se trata, de asegurar los retornos de las élites al precio que sea...mientras el pueblo recibe su cuenco de NEP. Cada día mas pobre, cada día mas escaso...cada vez cada mas tiempo...

Pero que la realidad del dia a dia de ese tercio de españoles que se han abandonado en el barro...no te estropee el condumio de la NEP...y las "cuentas de la lechera" que la sostienen...a la vista del populacho conectado aún a la teta.

Todos esos que ahora se creen invulnerables van a ser los siguientes en recibir su cuenco de NEP.

Bon apetit...que os aproveche. Votasteis R78...ahí lo tenéis ...calentito y humeante.

Pero que nadie diga que nadie lo pudo prever...que nadie lo pudo imaginar...que ha sido una plaga bíblica inprevisible.

HUBO ALGUNOS HOMBRES BUENOS QUE LO VINIMOS AVISANDO...

y SI, ROTUNDAMENTE SI...las cosas se pudieron haber hecho de otra manera.

Feliz Agosto a todos los que estáis de vacaciones...y mucho ánimo a aquellos que habéis vuelto al trabajo, o lo estáis buscando...

BENDITO MAL NECESARIO¡¡¡

Dios cuide de los hombres de buena voluntad.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2017)

******* dijo:


> Un saludo a tanta buena gente que pulula por esta cueva de Socrates, donde tanto nos gusta hablar de los claroscuros de la sociedad y economía actual, que muchos se niegan a reconocer...
> 
> Estoy de vacaciones, como tantos de vosotros, en Serbia, con mi familia política. Aquí las cosas están bastante mal...y ahora encima les han metido una lesbiana globalista, anti rusa y totalmente pro anglosionista, de primera ministra...mi suegro dice que cualquier dia los serbios les cuelgan en plaza pública...a ella y al presidente Vucic.
> 
> ...



El destino tiene reservado a cada cual lo que busca.

Ten fe y termina de perfilar esas medidas tan necesarias ante lo que viene.


----------



## Raider (21 Ago 2017)

Hola amigos, no se, si alguien encontró y puso esta noticia en este Hilo o en algún otro sitio del Foro.

Se trata de que la U.E. y el BCE acordaron a finales de julio que el próximo lío Bancario se rescatara con el dinero de los depositantes a partir de los 100.000 euros.



> The plan, if agreed, would contrast with legislative proposals made by the European Commission in November that aimed to strengthen supervisors' powers to suspend withdrawals, but excluded from the moratorium insured depositors, which under EU rules are those below 100,000 euros ($117,000). The plan, if agreed, would contrast with legislative proposals made by the European Commission in November that aimed to strengthen supervisors' powers to suspend withdrawals, but excluded from the moratorium insured depositors, which under EU rules are those below 100,000 euros ($117,000).



En realidad es algo que ya sabíamos, nuevo del todo no es, pero por si acaso pego el enlace.

EU explores account freezes to prevent runs at failing banks | Reuters

Por avisos no sera.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2017)

Raider dijo:


> Hola amigos, no se, si alguien encontró y puso esta noticia en este Hilo o en algún otro sitio del Foro.
> 
> Se trata de que la U.E. y el BCE acordaron a finales de julio que el próximo lío Bancario se rescatara con el dinero de los depositantes a partir de los 100.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Que bien suena, C O RR A L I T O.


----------



## vpsn (22 Ago 2017)

Raider dijo:


> Hola amigos, no se, si alguien encontró y puso esta noticia en este Hilo o en algún otro sitio del Foro.
> 
> Se trata de que la U.E. y el BCE acordaron a finales de julio que el próximo lío Bancario se rescatara con el dinero de los depositantes a partir de los 100.000 euros.
> 
> ...



no me lo creo, pudiendole dar a la impresora para que molestar a tus votantes, que son precisamente aquellos que tienen mas de 100000 euros en el banco. Si me creeria mas impuestos a las rentas mas bajas y mas desmantelamiento del estado del bienestar.


----------



## argentum (22 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> no me lo creo, pudiendole dar a la impresora para que molestar a tus votantes, que son precisamente aquellos que tienen mas de 100000 euros en el banco. Si me creeria mas impuestos a las rentas mas bajas y mas desmantelamiento del estado del bienestar.



Yo si me lo creo que eso llegue, cuando no haya para robar más a las clases medias irán a por los que algo tienen.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2017)

A los amigos de la france les deseamos que sigan disfrutando intensamente del resultado del último ejercicio electoral realizado en plena democracia.

*Macron Spent $30,000 On Makeup In Three Months
*
Macron Spent $30,000 On Makeup In Three Months | Zero Hedge


----------



## El Promotor (30 Ago 2017)

Ya estoy de vuelta, mi querido asustaviejas.

¿Minuto y resultado del colapso inminente y del consiguiente apocalipsis económico, social y cultural?


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Ago 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta, mi querido asustaviejas.
> 
> ¿Minuto y resultado del colapso inminente y del consiguiente apocalipsis económico, social y cultural?



¿Qué tal las vacaciones? ¿Dónde ha estado?


----------



## El Promotor (30 Ago 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ¿Qué tal las vacaciones? ¿Dónde ha estado?



Un rato en España y otro fuera.

¿Y usted qué tal? Espero que haya tenido un buen mes de agosto.

Por desgracia no se puede decir lo mismo de las víctimas mortales y heridos de los atentados de Barcelona y Cambrils.

Esos malnacidos no podrán con España y sus buenas gentes.


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Ago 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Un rato en España y otro fuera.
> *
> ¿Y usted qué tal?* Espero que haya tenido un buen mes de agosto.



Lo mismo, en España y en Macrolandia.



El Promotor dijo:


> Por desgracia no se puede decir lo mismo de las víctimas mortales y heridos de los atentados de Barcelona y Cambrils.
> *
> Esos malnacidos no podrán con España y sus buenas gentes.*



En eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Ago 2017)

Cuidado no te pegue algo...amigo El Justiciero...


----------



## El Promotor (30 Ago 2017)

Pero mira quién ha emergido de las profundidades del hilo-cueva



B-raxton dijo:


> Cuidado no te pegue algo...amigo El Justiciero...



Un caminante burbumori, agorero y findelmundista...








Vamos, la alegría de la huerta. :XX:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2017)

Promotrolo, celebro tu vuelta y que no estuvieras envuelto el los trágicos sucesos de Barcelona y Cambrils.

Los que estamos pelados de bin ladens hemos tenido que soportar el caloraco de la capital aunque ciertamente lo hemos mitigado desde las penúmbras del cuarto oscuro del zulo en Usera. Lo peor era el tener que salir a por la ración diaria de doritos.

Espero que vuelvas menos malvado de lo que te fuiste.

La amenaza planetaria es ahora el plan usano para utilizar la HAARP en el Plan Kalergi. Con más tiempo te lo extiendo, se me queman los torreznos en el hornillo.


----------



## Peneliano (31 Ago 2017)

[/IMG]

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 13:12 ----------








---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 13:14 ----------

http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4215/ccm0717.pdf


----------



## Peneliano (1 Sep 2017)




----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



Nadie quiere escuchar esto.

El populacho está disfrutando lo votado mientras trabaja para pagar el iphone, el viaje al caribe y el SUV para llevar a los nenes al cole.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2017)

Impagable

[youtube]kNlnlxV2Vkg[/youtube]


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Impagable
> 
> [youtube]kNlnlxV2Vkg[/youtube]



vaya... parece que el youtube nos sugiere los mismo videos a los dos...


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2017)

9 Man Cave Ideas To Turn Your Fallout Prepper Shelter Into A Doomsday Paradise | DudeLiving


----------



## Peneliano (4 Sep 2017)




----------



## Los últimos españoles (5 Sep 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



¿Causa? ienso:


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 Sep 2017)

Madre mia del amor fermoso. No conocia este hilo. 
Chincheta de esas ya para esto.
Que se la quiten al payaso del Trum ese, o al Centeno , por poner un ejemplo, si no quieren tener mas chinchetas.
Pues se van a cansar de ver este hilo arriba


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Sep 2017)

De vuelta al curro...la gente acojonada con el tema catalufo...

Pobres...no saben que el pescao ya está todo vendido.

Me guardo este suculento audio del capitán asteriscos para esta noche a las 12.00...con una cervecita bien fresquita...

Un abrazo a la buena gente del hilo...


----------



## Peneliano (11 Sep 2017)

Pactos secretos, Dictadura catalana y Apocalipsis económico en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(05/09 a las 16:30:20) 01:06:35 20696366 - iVoox

---------- Post added 11-sep-2017 at 14:51 ----------

Otro audio que merece.


----------



## Peneliano (12 Sep 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (12 Sep 2017)




----------



## BRAXTON (12 Sep 2017)

Estos meses hasta final de año van a ser muy muy interesantes...

Comprobaremos dos cosas.

La capacidad predictiva de BH HILL.

Y el ingenio inversor de Maese Bertok.

Soy todo ojos.


----------



## Peneliano (14 Sep 2017)

BREAKING: Brazil's attorney general charges President Michel Temer with obstruction of justice and leading a criminal organization.


----------



## PP Partido Corrupto (14 Sep 2017)

Me conecto, entro en el mejor hilo de burbuja, digo que todo es una farsa de los de siempre pero que les hemos pillado y petará todo, os dejo mi nick, y me voy.

Estamos viviendo una de las mejores épocas de la humanidad, no podemos permitirnos ningún error, pues el cataclismo mundial y un nuevo mundo están más cerca que nunca, no perdáis la fe, sed buenos, y todo llegará, quien crea en mí, será afortunado, porque yo soy afortunado y vosotros también por ello, eternidad para todos los justos, e injustos en el castigo.

Venga, ¡que os traigo la buena nueva! El reino eterno de felicidad y de justicia ha llegado, quien no lo haya visto, que analice y lo mire para su cercioro, Yo os lo he traído a todos vosotros. 

Las épocas de miedo y terror han acabado, ahora seréis recompensados por vuestras buenas obras, quien lea este mensaje y crea en lo que ello viene afortunado pues encontrará las puertas de la verdad, no la que dictaminan los muertos sino la que otorga la vida... 

Todo puede cambiar en un segundo, tan sólo vive y cree el mensaje, no seas un muerto viviente que espera y espera hasta su muerte, sino se un ser pleno que busca la verdad.

Es el momento de la guerra por la vida


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Del forero Faxanadu en el foro crashoil:
> 
> *La pregunta más importante*
> 
> ...



La población de Occidente viviría mejor si viviera acorde a sus posibilidades.

El deseo wannabe vilmente apadrinado por el sistema deseducativo y los medios de desinformación, es la desgracia de la sociedad moderna y origen de la esclavitud a la que está sometido el ciudadano medio.

Decrecer es la consecuencia de esclavizarse menos y no tener que pagar cosas que no se necesitan y no se van a poder disfrutar por estar esclavizado para pagarlas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Sep 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Del forero Faxanadu en el foro crashoil:
> 
> *La pregunta más importante*
> 
> ...



A ver, con permiso que conteste:

1º) Yo he decrecido con tranquilidad personalmente y no me ha supuesto problema personal alguno con la excepción de la fuerte resistencia que tengo de mis allegados que hasta que no ven los beneficios no colaboran.

Es ridiculo que decrezcan los pobres, los que tienen que decrecer son las antigüas clases medias que aún guardan auténticos superchollos como unas pensiones garantizadas, un supertransporte personal perfectamente superfluo y acceso a crédito bancario y a intereses bancarios de algún tipo (muy menguado, eso sí).

2º) Soy perfectamente consciente de que habrá guerra pero en ningún caso es algo escrito en destino.

Si va a haber guerra es por que esas antigüas clases medias piensan que van a ganar algo con ella y eso es lo que la hace inevitable.

Por supuesto que va a ser su destrucción absoluta.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 15:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> La población de Occidente viviría mejor si viviera acorde a sus posibilidades.
> 
> El deseo wannabe vilmente apadrinado por el sistema deseducativo y los medios de desinformación, es la desgracia de la sociedad moderna y origen de la esclavitud a la que está sometido el ciudadano medio.
> 
> Decrecer es la consecuencia de esclavizarse menos y no tener que pagar cosas que no se necesitan y no se van a poder disfrutar por estar esclavizado para pagarlas.



¡Joder! el maestro lo explica mejor que yo.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

En Occidente, decrecer no es pasar hambre.

Es no cipotecarse.

Insisto, conozco a alguién con salario de unos 900€/mes con un iphone7 plus.

No hay nada más atroz que ver a un pangapalomo comiendo mortadela en casa y paseando con un BMW320 para que le vean.


----------



## argentum (15 Sep 2017)

​


bertok dijo:


> En Occidente, decrecer no es pasar hambre.
> 
> Es no cipotecarse.
> 
> ...



Aunque no tengas hipoteca ni deudas, y hayas sido inteligente y tener un colchón, lo vamos a pagar todos, eso lo tengo muy claro, la mierda directamente o indirectamente nos va a llegar a todos vía desempleo, subidas de impuestos, mas pobreza, delincuencia, y una cosa tengo muy clara el hecho de querer tener una vivienda no es culpa de la gente es algo normal que cualquier persona o familia desea darle a un hijo para darle estabilidad, el problema surge como tu dices con los BMW, el iPhone, yo mismo conozco a gente que vive al día con muy buenos sueldos y muy buena posición social que piensan que no les va a llegar la mierda, también conozco empresarios con buenos negocios y deudas estratosféricas que no piensan que les tocara a ellos y cuidado aquí va a haber mierda para todos, no nos equivoquemos que si no hay consumo el empresario también cae, hoy día todo cambia en poco tiempo y en la próxima les puede tocar a ellos.

Yo por otro lado, no creo que vaya a haber guerras, un poco de RBU y mas miedo para la población y todo resuelto, esto ya no tiene arreglo, la una solución es talar desde abajo, solo hay que ver como nos idiotizan que si North korea, que si Cataluña, que si nada, inestabilidad y miedo "todo cambia para que nada cambie", y sigamos igual.

Me hace gracia la situación hace un rato hablaba con mis padres ya apunto de jubilarse, por una situación de un conocido, y me decían lo importante es cotizar se cobre lo que se cobre, y yo le decía cotizar para que? si la gente joven ya no va a tener pensión.

Siento ser tan negativo, pero es la realidad, vamos a acabar odiándonos los unos a los otros.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

argentum dijo:


> ​
> Aunque no tengas hipoteca ni deudas, y hayas sido inteligente y tener un colchón, lo vamos a pagar todos, eso lo tengo muy claro, la mierda directamente o indirectamente nos va a llegar a todos vía desempleo, subidas de impuestos, mas pobreza, delincuencia, y una cosa tengo muy clara el hecho de querer tener una vivienda no es culpa de la gente es algo normal que cualquier persona o familia desea darle a un hijo para darle estabilidad, el problema surge como tu dices con los BMW, el iPhone, yo mismo conozco a gente que vive al día con muy buenos sueldos y muy buena posición social que piensan que no les va a llegar la mierda, también conozco empresarios con buenos negocios y deudas estratosféricas que no piensan que les tocara a ellos y cuidado aquí va a haber mierda para todos, no nos equivoquemos que si no hay consumo el empresario también cae, hoy día todo cambia en poco tiempo y en la próxima les puede tocar a ellos.
> 
> Yo por otro lado, no creo que vaya a haber guerras, un poco de RBU y mas miedo para la población y todo resuelto, esto ya no tiene arreglo, la una solución es talar desde abajo, solo hay que ver como nos idiotizan que si North korea, que si Cataluña, que si nada, inestabilidad y miedo "todo cambia para que nada cambie", y sigamos igual.
> ...



La deuda es el mecanismo de esclavitud. Entenderlo es el primer paso.

Llevar una vida acorde a tus posibilidades es una virtud. Comprenderlo es andar por la vida con menos problemas.

Si encima tienes facilidad para hacer dinero, entonces ya eres burbujo premium.

Dudo que a la oligarquía se les vaya de las manos, van a repartir miseria y polarización social a manos llenas pero no hasta el extremo de que rompan el juguete.

Es un proceso de redistribución o transferencia de riqueza como muchos que ha habido. Pero ahora estamos en el Occidente donante y será el sudeste asiático quienes reciban prosperidad a cambio de mucho trabajo para los pingues beneficios de los asesinos oligarcas.

Si todo se fuera a la mierda en un colapso irreconocible, habría que luchar por el oro.

Al maese ******* me lo respetan, por favor.


----------



## Peneliano (15 Sep 2017)

El sistema no está concebido para que vivas acorde a unas necesidades que no conlleven la ausencia del deseo material. Para ello disponen de todo del canal-del mensaje- del receptor perfectamente lobotomizado y de un sistema monetario que utilizan a su antojo.
Hablando desde un plano meramente económico , devalúan la educación en ese plano desde que eres escolarizado , eliminado en esa etapa de formación la esencia crítica del estudiante.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:29 ----------

En el plano cultural vivimos en tiempos de falacias constantes , evocan nuestra parte emotiva , provocando decisiones que dejan de lado nuestra parte racional .
Nos movemos por nuestras pasiones en gran parte de los ámbitos que conforman nuestras vidas , nos volvemos locos con el fútbol ,con la prensa del corazón....
Si a ello le sumamos un avance tecnológico en todos los ámbitos , pues solo hay que sumarlo y ver en que punto estamos y hacia donde nos dirigen . 
Saludos.


----------



## argentum (15 Sep 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> El sistema no está concebido para que vivas acorde a unas necesidades que no conlleven la ausencia del deseo material. Para ello disponen de todo del canal-del mensaje- del receptor perfectamente lobotomizado y de un sistema monetario que utilizan a su antojo.
> Hablando desde un plano meramente económico , devalúan la educación en ese plano desde que eres escolarizado , eliminado en esa etapa de formación la esencia crítica del estudiante.



Ya pero volvemos al punto principal, lo que le ha llevado y va a llevar a mucha gente a la desesperación y ruina, es el simple hecho de tener una vivienda, no el hecho de desear algo mas de lo que ha tenido, que es el principal problema de porque nos vemos en esta situación, es normal que quieran tener una vivienda, luego hay una mayoría que vive al dia porque piensa que tiene un buen trabajo, es funcionario, etc... pero el resto de la población solo quería un bien que se le ha negado estando protegido por la constitución.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:33 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> El sistema no está concebido para que vivas acorde a unas necesidades que no conlleven la ausencia del deseo material. Para ello disponen de todo del canal-del mensaje- del receptor perfectamente lobotomizado y de un sistema monetario que utilizan a su antojo.
> Hablando desde un plano meramente económico , devalúan la educación en ese plano desde que eres escolarizado , eliminado en esa etapa de formación la esencia crítica del estudiante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:29 ----------
> ...



Las elites se aprovechan de la codicia del ser humano, pero jugar con lo mas básico como la vivienda no es codicia es maldad.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:34 ----------




Peneliano dijo:


> El sistema no está concebido para que vivas acorde a unas necesidades que no conlleven la ausencia del deseo material. Para ello disponen de todo del canal-del mensaje- del receptor perfectamente lobotomizado y de un sistema monetario que utilizan a su antojo.
> Hablando desde un plano meramente económico , devalúan la educación en ese plano desde que eres escolarizado , eliminado en esa etapa de formación la esencia crítica del estudiante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:29 ----------
> ...



Las elites se aprovechan de la codicia del ser humano, pero jugar con lo mas básico como la vivienda no es codicia es maldad.


----------



## Peneliano (15 Sep 2017)

No le veo nada malo a querer tu vivienda , pero uno debe pagar por el valor real del producto que quiere adquirir.
El sistema se nutre de deuda , aquel que caiga en la rueda está destinado a ser carne de picadora. 
En este hilo se lleva dicho mil y una veces .
Me da igual que el gobierno de turno , un banco o una inmobiliaria me anime a comprar , yo debo ser responsable de no caer en ese engaño ; con esto no quito ni una milésima de culpabilidad a organismos públicos y privados de alentar a ello . Pero la única forma , es madurar y hacerse responsable tanto de las finanzas como de otros aspectos de uno mismo.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 18:45 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Sep 2017)

Hace dos años llego esto:







En 2018 y sobre el CATACROKKKK de la debacle ...espero estar en disposición de afrontar lo que haya de venir para los próximos quince o veinte años que me quedan de servicio...

Con estos...







Y cantidad suficiente de esto...













Por mp, te cuento mis planes Maese Bertok...

Si me equivoco o no dará igual.

Lo primero que aprendí en este hilo es QUE LO QUE TENGO QUE HACER DE VERDAD, SOLO LO PUEDO HACER PARA MI MISMO Y LOS MÍOS...

Como hormiga que soy...mi poder no va mas allá.

Dios N.S. asista a los hombres de buena voluntad.


----------



## Peneliano (15 Sep 2017)

En el caso que usted plantea , creo que eso no le ayudaría demasiado.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2017)

******* dijo:


> Hace dos años llego esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te saldrá bien. No veo el colapso total y que haya que esconderse en las colinas pero todo lo que sea entrenamiento físico y mental, es salud.

Dios os cuide y os tenga a salvo.


----------



## Peneliano (16 Sep 2017)

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 00:52 ----------


----------



## eljusticiero (21 Sep 2017)

He hecho publicidad al hilo en el hilo de Cataluña, por que podría contener consejos muy importantes y vitales ante la posibilidad - que considero poco probable quizás por que confío en que alguien será sensato al final- de una insurrección masiva en Cataluña, con la potencialidad de conflictos civiles, saqueos masivos, escasez de suministros, disturbios de islamistas y excluidos de la sociedad, etc.

Por supuesto, la rata Promotrolla ha hecho burla, pero le doy gracias por subir mi mensaje, ya que mi objetivo es ayudar a los foreros catalanes. Gracias a Bertok por hacer este gran hilo, uno de los más vistos del foro.

Actualizo el hilo también con los últimos comentarios de BW Hill. La curva de capacidad de pago del precio del petróleo ha cambiado ligeramente, dicen que la han ajustado unos meses, así que los cambios son insignificantes, pero la idea es la misma.

Argelia se encuentra ahora mismo en problemas financieros importantes y podría tener una explosión social en el lugar más preocupante para España-

La nueva curva de BW Hill es la siguiente:

2017 - 58 $ valor máximo (antes eran 54$)
2018 - 45$ valor máximo (antes eran 42$)
2019 - 30 $ valor máximo (antes eran 29$)
2020 - 15 $ valor máximo (antes eran 15$)
2021 - -1.68$ valor máximo


----------



## argentum (21 Sep 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> La nueva curva de BW Hill es la siguiente:
> 
> 2017 - 58 $ valor máximo (antes eran 54$)
> 2018 - 45$ valor máximo (antes eran 42$)
> ...



Una cosa a que se debe esa estimación para el 2021? Si ya la de 2020 me parece poco probable por las consecuencias que puede traer la de 2021, me parece una locura.
Vamos que no lo veo viable por ningún lado.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2017)

Shiller Warns Against Complacency: "Today's Market Looks Like It Did At The Peaks Before Last 13 Bear Markets" | Zero Hedge

*Shiller Warns Against Complacency: "Today's Market Looks Like It Did At The Peaks Before Last 13 Bear Markets"*

The US stock market today looks a lot like it did at the peak before all 13 previous price collapses. That doesn't mean that a bear market is imminent, but it does amount to a stark warning against complacency







*The U.S. stock market today is characterized by a seemingly unusual combination of very high valuations, following a period of strong earnings growth, and very low volatility.*

What do these ostensibly conflicting messages imply about the likelihood that the United States is headed toward a bear market in stocks?

To answer that question, we must look to past bear markets. And that requires us to define precisely what a bear market entails. The media nowadays delineate a “classic” or “traditional” bear market as a 20% decline in stock prices.

That definition does not appear in any media outlet before the 1990s, and there has been no indication of who established it. It may be rooted in the experience of Oct. 19, 1987, when the stock market dropped by just over 20% in a single day. Attempts to tie the term to the “Black Monday” story may have resulted in the 20% definition, which journalists and editors probably simply copied from one another.

*Origin of the ‘20%’ figure
*
In any case, that 20% figure is now widely accepted as an indicator of a bear market. Where there seems to be less overt consensus is on the time period for that decline. Indeed, those past newspaper reports often didn’t mention any time period at all in their definitions of a bear market. Journalists writing on the subject apparently did not think it necessary to be precise.

In assessing America’s past experience with bear markets, I used that traditional 20% figure, and added my own timing rubric. The peak before a bear market, per my definition, was the most recent 12-month high, and there should be some month in the subsequent year that is 20% lower. Whenever there was a contiguous sequence of peak months, I took the last one.

Referring to my compilation of monthly S&P Composite and related data, I found that there have been just 13 bear markets in the U.S. since 1871. The peak months before the bear markets occurred in 1892, 1895, 1902, 1906, 1916, 1929, 1934, 1937, 1946, 1961, 1987, 2000 and 2007. A couple of notorious stock-market collapses — in 1968-70 and in 1973-74 — are not on the list, because they were more protracted and gradual.

*CAPE ratio
*
Once the past bear markets were identified, it was time to assess stock valuations prior to them, using an indicator that my Harvard colleague John Y. Campbell and I developed in 1988 to predict long-term stock-market returns. The cyclically adjusted price-to-earnings (CAPE) ratio is found by dividing the real (inflation-adjusted) stock index by the average of 10 years of earnings, with higher-than-average ratios implying lower-than-average returns. Our research showed that the CAPE ratio is somewhat effective at predicting real returns over a 10-year period, though we did not report how well that ratio predicts bear markets







*This month, the CAPE ratio in the U.S. is just above 30. That is a high ratio. Indeed, between 1881 and today, the average CAPE ratio has stood at just 16.8. Moreover, it has exceeded 30 only twice during that period: in 1929 and in 1997-2002*.

But that does not mean that high CAPE ratios aren’t associated with bear markets. On the contrary, in the peak months before past bear markets, the average CAPE ratio was higher than average, at 22.1, suggesting that the CAPE does tend to rise before a bear market.

Moreover, the three times when there was a bear market with a below-average CAPE ratio were after 1916 (during World War I), 1934 (during the Great Depression) and 1946 (during the post-World War II recession). A high CAPE ratio thus implies potential vulnerability to a bear market, though it is by no means a perfect predictor.

*Earnings to the rescue?
*
To be sure, there does seem to be some promising news. According to my data, real S&P Composite stock earnings have grown 1.8% per year, on average, since 1881. From the second quarter of 2016 to the second quarter of 2017, by contrast, real earnings growth was 13.2%, well above the historical annual rate.

But this high growth does not reduce the likelihood of a bear market. In fact, peak months before past bear markets also tended to show high real earnings growth: 13.3% per year, on average, for all 13 episodes. Moreover, at the market peak just before the biggest ever stock-market drop, in 1929-32, 12-month real earnings growth stood at 18.3%.

Another piece of ostensibly good news is that average stock-price volatility — measured by finding the standard deviation of monthly percentage changes in real stock prices for the preceding year — is an extremely low 1.2%. Between 1872 and 2017, volatility was nearly three times as high, at 3.5%.

*Low volatility
*
Yet, again, this does not mean that a bear market isn’t approaching. In fact, stock-price volatility was lower than average in the year leading up to the peak month preceding the 13 previous U.S. bear markets, though today’s level is lower than the 3.1% average for those periods. At the peak month for the stock market before the 1929 crash, volatility was only 2.8%.

*In short, the U.S. stock market today looks a lot like it did at the peaks before most of the country’s 13 previous bear markets. This is not to say that a bear market is guaranteed*: Such episodes are difficult to anticipate, and the next one may still be a long way off. And even if a bear market does arrive, for anyone who does not buy at the market’s peak and sell at the trough, losses tend to be less than 20%.

*But my analysis should serve as a warning against complacency. Investors who allow faulty impressions of history to lead them to assume too much stock-market risk today may be inviting considerable losses.*


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2017)

Aquí está invertido el dinero de los futuros pensionistas usanos.







Tita Yellen, los gusanos no van a tener ningún remordimiento cuando te llegue la hora.


----------



## renko (26 Sep 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Aquí está invertido el dinero de los futuros pensionistas usanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser más didáctico, bertok. Explicales que es eso del FANG, hombre


----------



## menok (26 Sep 2017)

renko dijo:


> Hay que ser más didáctico, bertok. Explicales que es eso del FANG, hombre



FANG is the acronym for four high performing technology stocks in the market as of 2017 – Facebook, Amazon, Netflix, and Google (now Alphabet, Inc.)


----------



## Peneliano (26 Sep 2017)

Target 2 españa e Italia


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2017)

*Sangriento Octubre que vienes una vez más a enseñarnos el camino, yo te bendigo.

Soy un año más joven.*


----------



## elfísico (1 Oct 2017)

Octubre nunca desepciona


----------



## Hexágono (1 Oct 2017)

¿Será este octubre?

Inminente Colapso Economico 2017 X - YouTube


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2017)

Octubre glorioso. El enemigo estaba dentro en el noreste.


----------



## Peneliano (1 Oct 2017)




----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



En la cresta de la ola.


----------



## Peneliano (1 Oct 2017)




----------



## EclécticoPragmático (1 Oct 2017)

El daño ya es de tal magnitud que aunque llegase por fin al gobierno un partido democrático y honesto, y se terminase la infame y vetusta monarquía sería muy complicado reconducir la deriva y descomposición que ha comenzado.


----------



## Populares Corruptos (2 Oct 2017)

A partir de mañana nos esperan días de gloria


----------



## argentum (2 Oct 2017)

Analizad esto desde un punto de vista crítico, no os dejéis llevar por cuatro periódicos anglos, ahora mismo Rajoy si hubiese elecciones tendría mayoría absoluta, la gran mayoría de la gente esta engañada, y luego otro punto la inversión extranjera esta parada, venga no me hagáis reír, aquí sólo se compran casitas los extranjeros, invertir 0 euros.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

Las portadas son mas importantes de lo que parece , la batalla de imagen exterior es la madre de todas las batallas . A los independentistas el referéndum en si les da igual , ya que son conscientes de las irregularidades jurídicas del mismo y que nunca sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional .


----------



## CarneconOjos (2 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Las portadas son mas importantes de lo que parece , la batalla de imagen exterior es la madre de todas las batallas . A los independentistas el referéndum en si les da igual , ya que son conscientes de las irregularidades jurídicas del mismo y que nunca sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional .



Jajaja que se lo digan a Donald Trump . Como deja en su lugar a todo ese imperio de la mentira mediática universal . Esas portadas valen una mierda porque son solo propaganda mal intencionada y no información . 

Fake News


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> *Sangriento Octubre que vienes una vez más a enseñarnos el camino, yo te bendigo.
> 
> Soy un año más joven.*



Que pasa...que estas apollardao...y ya no te acuerdas del ...


BENDITA DEFLACIÓN...ACUDE A NOSOTROS Y *ARRASAAAAAAAA¡¡¡*

O te has vuelto inflacionista???


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

Comparar la situación de Trump con la prensa con la de Mariano es partir de lugares muy lejanos . Aquí ya se ha manifestado la UE.
Trump no es un burocrata al uso y la sociedad usana no es la sociedad española.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Las portadas son mas importantes de lo que parece , la batalla de imagen exterior es la madre de todas las batallas . A los independentistas el referéndum en si les da igual , ya que son conscientes de las irregularidades jurídicas del mismo y que nunca sería aceptado por la comunidad internacional .



Ni la democracia...que les importa una puta mierda...

ES MAS...creo que he empezado a odiar la palabra democracia y democrático...

Puede una banda de ovejas y lobos vivir en memocracia???

He conocido un régimen socialista, y un régimen falangista...y prefiero cualquiera de los dos a esto.

Y mas con la clase de ciudadano...uyyyy lo que he dicho¡¡¡...la clase de energúmeno que circula hoy por hispanistán...

A ver si me aislo de una puta vez...si me salen bien mis planes...

Rechazo el engendro social que han creado los ideólogos del bienestar.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

Los independentistas han movido las emociones de la población con maestría , bueno siguen en ello.
La sociedad española sigue polarizada desde años y es que la no ruptura real después del Regimen hace que hasta no haya una unión real entorno de su propia simbologia e identidad.
Repito a ellos el referéndum les da igual.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 13:44 ----------

España se juega su Existencia: Recta final de la Rebelión catalana en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(01/10 a las 01:06:01) 01:20:46 21190329 - iVoox


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

El ibex cayendo alrededor de un 1,9% y es que ellos también saben de números , son independentistas pero no tontos , saben el peso que tienen en la economía española y el estado real de la misma .


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

Holger Zschaepitz‏ @Schuldensuehner 9 hHace 9 horas
#Euro drops on #Catalonia crisis which could morph into a bigger EU crisis.


----------



## argentum (2 Oct 2017)

******* dijo:


> A ver si me aislo de una puta vez...si me salen bien mis planes...



Donde te vas? cuenta cuenta... esto no revienta todavía, nos quedan minimo 3 años, no queda todavía película...


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2017)

******* dijo:


> Que pasa...que estas apollardao...y ya no te acuerdas del ...
> 
> 
> BENDITA DEFLACIÓN...ACUDE A NOSOTROS Y *ARRASAAAAAAAA¡¡¡*
> ...



Todas las materias primas y el petróleo tienen toda la pinta de ir al alza.

Sería la puntilla perfecta para dar por finalizado el ciclo más fraudulento de los últimos 100 años.

En el posterior desplome ya vendrá la deflación de nuevo.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Oct 2017)

Permítanme dejar un apunte pictórico .


----------



## Peneliano (3 Oct 2017)

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 15:06 ----------

Fiat Chrysler Sept auto sales -10%


----------



## Los últimos españoles (3 Oct 2017)

Un aviso de uno que parece saber de que va el mundo real fuera de la fantasia socialdemocrata:

Ruso contra independentistas:"No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que pasó en Rusia, pronto tendréis armas" - YouTube


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Permítanme dejar un apunte pictórico .



Por favor, diga el título, se que es de Goya.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 17:11 ----------




Rattus dijo:


> Un aviso de uno que parece saber de que va el mundo real fuera de la fantasia socialdemocrata:
> 
> Ruso contra independentistas:"No tenéis ni puta idea de lo que pasó en Rusia, pronto tendréis armas" - YouTube



Me cag.. en la put...., lo peor de todo es que va tener razón.

Con permiso que pongo este video en el hilo de Siria.


----------



## Ivanvpx (5 Oct 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por favor, diga el título, se que es de Goya.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 17:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Vuelo de brujas - Goya

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peneliano (5 Oct 2017)

fue en octubre . Activen los mecanismos aprendidos . Saludos ahi fuera a la gente de bien .


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> fue en octubre . Activen los mecanismos aprendidos . Saludos ahi fuera a la gente de bien .



El domingo es un día grande

[youtube]W6A0UM3MAWU[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2017)

Fijaos en la lección del asunto catalán y huid de dogmas fachuzos o indepes.

El motivo del proceso catalán es la deuda. Son esclavos y no pueden no depender del capital y bancos.

Les están atacando en tromba hasta que tiren la toalla.

Si tenéis deudas, sois carne de picadillo de los criminales.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2017)

La hostia está asegurada.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2017)

[youtube]0U29JW3hGIs[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Oct 2017)

Cago en la puta....me ha recordao a THE PURGE.

Tiene el mismo regusto...


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2017)

Salvo que suelten ya una recesión para esquilmar a la ciudadanía, el petróleo es muy alcista.

Me da dad buenas alegrías este año y los próximos 5-8 meses tiene un aspecto fenomenal.

No me hagáis caso y comprad molinillos a pedales, son el futuro ::


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Oct 2017)

_Petrobras Annual Dividend Payments:

2008 = $4.7 billion

2009 = $7.7 billion

2010 = $5.4 billion

2011 = $6.4 billion

2012 = $3.3 billion

2013 = $2.6 billion

2014 = $3.9 billion

2015 = ZERO

2016 = ZERO_

WORLD


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2017)

@Justiciero, estamos en la misma página.

Pero el desequilibrio a corto plazo, es probable que se lleve el petróleo a 70$-80$.

Sólo lo puede impedir que la economía colapse ya


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2017)

En uno de los lugares más inhóspitos del planeta se produce una cantidad increíble de minerales pesados:

The Depressing Industrial City of Norilsk | Amusing Planet

The city contains the world's largest heavy metals smelting complex, producing more than 20 percent of the world’s nickel, 50 percent of its palladium, more than 10 percent of its cobalt, and 3 percent of its copper.



















[youtube]rTjhJHGzCHw[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2017)

La burbuja financiera del 2008 es una broma comparada a la que Draghi y Yellen han montado estos últimos años.

Lo han conseguido, los bonos basura cotizan menos riesgo que el propio bono americano a 10 años.

Se acerca el momento de correr a las colinas. Tora Bora se va a quedar pequeño.


----------



## Peneliano (23 Oct 2017)

Fíjense si será grave el asunto que han conseguido que media España coloque banderas en sus balcones contra el enemigo secesionista . Dos mafias luchando a cara de perro por el sistema de partidos en donde se persigue el poder del Estado y mientras los acreedores afilando los cuchillos para el despiece del Estado .


----------



## Peneliano (23 Oct 2017)




----------



## BRAXTON (23 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> @Justiciero, estamos en la misma página.
> 
> Pero el desequilibrio a corto plazo, es probable que se lleve el petróleo a 70$-80$.
> 
> Sólo lo puede impedir que la economía colapse ya



Esa onda armonica y decelerada o amortiguada entre consumo de petroleo y precio del barril acepta los episodios de estrangulamiento de la produccion seguidos de subidas del precio espectaculares...pero cada vez proporcionalmente inferiores a los precios alcanzados n cada episodio de estrangulamiento.

Obviamente que el precio del barril pase de 2 a 10 dolares es mucho mas interesante que si pasa de costar 48 a costar 80.

Nadie ha dicho que sabiendo cogerle el pulso a un mercado agonico, dificil pero no imposible, no se pueda ganar un buen pico.

Pero si...soy de los que piensan que el petrodolar se aproxima a un encefalograma plano.

El sistema se esta autofagocitando.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Petróleo a 59$.

Próxima parada en los 70$.

El precio del petróleo será lo que origine la próxima crisis mundial


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Oct 2017)

Ante una posible independencia, Bruselas contempla hundir la economía de Cataluña durante varias generaciones - Nacional - Instituto de Estrategia


----------



## Peneliano (27 Oct 2017)

Pues ahora toca ver si los secesionistas tiene esta parte también planeada y estructurada .
Está claro que hasta ahora si sabían las piezas a mover. De momento el capital parece escéptico ante este movimiento.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Pues ahora toca ver si los secesionistas tiene esta parte también planeada y estructurada .
> Está claro que hasta ahora si sabían las piezas a mover. De momento el capital parece escéptico ante este movimiento.



Su opción en movilizar a la sociedad y encallar el conflicto.

El nano ha especulado con el proceso para no desgastarse y le ha estallado en los morros. Es historia ya.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Su opción en movilizar a la sociedad y encallar el conflicto.
> 
> El nano ha especulado con el proceso para no desgastarse y le ha estallado en los morros. Es historia ya.



¿Qué otra opción tenía Rajoy? ¿Dialogar? ¿Más privilegios a costa del resto de remeros españoles?


----------



## MROV (27 Oct 2017)

El sistema europeo no dejara caer a Cataluña, os recuerdo q es una region aportadora neta, y no hay muchas....

---------- Post added 27-oct-2017 at 18:04 ----------




Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> ¿Qué otra opción tenía Rajoy? ¿Dialogar? ¿Más privilegios a costa del resto de remeros españoles?



Creo que has confundido remeros por chupopteros.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Oct 2017)

MROV dijo:


> El sistema europeo no dejara caer a Cataluña, os recuerdo q es una region aportadora neta, y no hay muchas....
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-oct-2017 at 18:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración. Enhorabuena por la nueva república. Será todo un éxito social y económico.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> ¿Qué otra opción tenía Rajoy? ¿Dialogar? ¿Más privilegios a costa del resto de remeros españoles?



Haberlo parado hace más de 12 meses con toda la contundencia de la ley.

Lo ha hecho tarde y mal.

Le va a costar la presidencia. Es un gran día por ello.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Oct 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Haberlo parado hace más de 12 meses con toda la contundencia de la ley.
> 
> Lo ha hecho tarde y mal.
> 
> Le va a costar la presidencia. Es un gran día por ello.



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero ahora no podía quedarse de brazos cruzados. Y me temo que Podemos se ha suicidado con su apoyo al golpismo catalán.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero ahora no podía quedarse de brazos cruzados. Y me temo que Podemos se ha suicidado con su apoyo al golpismo catalán.



Podemos está muerto.

Sólo quedan las soluciones individuales.

La sociedad está totalmente desprovista ante el próximo crimen del capital.

Terrible lo que viene mientras la borregada se está condenando de por vida.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Oct 2017)

Podemos y el coletas son una desgracia que le cayó al pueblo sufriente, la clase trabajadora, que sigue existiendo y es la inmensa mayoría y a los jóvenes, que se han dejado engatusar por estos cantamañanas, que no saben ni donde tienen la mano derecha.

El movimiento obrero y el 15m desactivados hasta la próxima generación.

Por eso le daban tanta cancha en los medios.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Oro negro, muchachos


----------



## Peneliano (27 Oct 2017)

Hay quien pedía pararlo hace 2 años ( está publicado ) , pero oiga ni dios le hacía caso . Podemos ya ha cumplido su misión de desinflar el movimiento social transversal que había surgido , forma parte de la misma partitocracia que lleva arruinando este país mas de 40 años .
Que nadie se olvide que los sentimientos de una parte de la sociedad catalana ha sido alimentada por todos los partidos , unos por acción y otros por omisión.
España está arruinada economicamente y lo que es peor también lo está moralmente , es un pais caduco que desconoce su historia, su cultura ...educado en el servilismo del poder .
Cualquiera que haya visto ambos debates en el Parlament y en Senado puede sacar sus propias conclusiones .


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Hay quien pedía pararlo hace 2 años ( está publicado ) , pero oiga ni dios le hacía caso . Podemos ya ha cumplido su misión de desinflar el movimiento social transversal que había surgido , forma parte de la misma partitocracia que lleva arruinando este país mas de 40 años .
> Que nadie se olvide que los sentimientos de una parte de la sociedad catalana ha sido alimentada por todos los partidos , unos por acción y otros por omisión.
> España está arruinada economicamente y lo que es peor también lo está moralmente , es un pais caduco que desconoce su historia, su cultura ...educado en el servilismo del poder .
> Cualquiera que haya visto ambos debates en el Parlament y en Senado puede sacar sus propias conclusiones .



Y mira lo que viene:


----------



## Peneliano (28 Oct 2017)

Seguimos señores , ayer nadie salió al balcón y Puigemont sale hoy en diferido mientras se ve que a la hora que se emite el mensaje está comiendo tan plácidamente en un restaurante de Girona .
Los dos miembros de los cuerpos de seguridad cesados lo acatan sin problema ninguno .
Seguimos sin disturbios en las calles .
No ha habido declaraciones de ningún miembro del gobierno catalán.
Puyol desaparecido.
Todos los partidos en clave electoral vendiendo sus bondades .
Un golpe de Estado un tanto raro la verdad.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2017 at 21:59 ----------

Mientras se aprobó el CETA y hay una noticia que me llamó la atención y que ha Vigo le quedan 104 días de disponibilidad de agua potable .
Cosas veredes . Tengan un buen fin de semana las gentes de bien .


----------



## Peneliano (28 Oct 2017)

Supervisión de Crédito, el proyecto chino que convierte en realidad una pesadilla de 'Black Mirror' - EcoDiario.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Seguimos señores , ayer nadie salió al balcón y Puigemont sale hoy en diferido mientras se ve que a la hora que se emite el mensaje está comiendo tan plácidamente en un restaurante de Girona .
> Los dos miembros de los cuerpos de seguridad cesados lo acatan sin problema ninguno .
> Seguimos sin disturbios en las calles .
> No ha habido declaraciones de ningún miembro del gobierno catalán.
> ...



A todos los payasos/as que salen en la TV encantados por el solecito, les condenaba a morir deshidratados sin derecho a agua...:


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> bertok, mira esto, brutal! la que nos espera...
> 
> Inflection Point: Oil



Llevo tiempo insistiendo.

La demanda de oil va a superar la oferta de oil durante los próximos 2 años. El petróleo va, está subiendo. No tiene otro camino que subir.

Sólo lo puede parar una recesión mundial pero eso no se monta en 3 meses.

Hasta el próximo verano, va a haber muchas plusvalías. Los 70$ están a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## waukegan (29 Oct 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Podemos y el coletas son una desgracia que le cayó al pueblo sufriente, la clase trabajadora, que sigue existiendo y es la inmensa mayoría y a los jóvenes, que se han dejado engatusar por estos cantamañanas, que no saben ni donde tienen la mano derecha.
> 
> El movimiento obrero y el 15m desactivados hasta la próxima generación.
> 
> Por eso le daban tanta cancha en los medios.



La próxima generación ya no quedarán obreros, así que mucho menos movimiento obrero. ¿Tal vez una rebelión de esclavos con iPhone? Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Oct 2017)

waukegan dijo:


> La próxima generación ya no quedarán obreros, así que mucho menos movimiento obrero. ¿Tal vez una rebelión de esclavos con iPhone? Lo dudo mucho.



Y lo mas importante...se han dotado del ciudadano, por decir algo, que necesitaban para el trance que se avecina...

Recuerden las palabras de Otegui:

PRIMERO ESTA LO QUE LA GENTE QUIERE..
y luego la ley.

Entramos en una etapa decadente y oscura...

Yo pienso a menudo en la peli THE PURGE.

Que es exagerado ...?

Puede...pero un amigo mio que vive en medellin me cuenta que le das una foto y cinco euros a un niño de la calle...y son cientos de miles....Y TE RESUELVE EL PROBLEMA.

No estamos lejos...no nos sintamos tan especiales...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Oct 2017)

Pues nada que todo sigue el guión....
How The Elite Dominate The World – Part 4: *They Buy Politicians*, And Incumbents Almost Always Win.
How The Elite Dominate The World


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Oct 2017)

bertok, como va la vida en el bunker? 

Saluditos


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> La demanda va a superar la oferta solo los próximos dos años? Y después que? En 2017 la demanda es de 97,7 y en 2018 se esperan 99,1. ¿Crees que por mucho que suban los precios van a poder cubrir semejante demanda? Siguiendo esta tendencia en 2019 sobrepasaríamos la barrera de los 100mbd..... En mi opinión pronto vamos a chocar con los límites físicos y dará igual que el barril se ponga en 500 o mil.... Yo solo veo recesión y una crisis brutal a la vuelta de la esquina con precios indefinidamente altos.



El mismo ciclo de siempre. La demanda va al alza, una parte del mundo crece a lo bestia, en el sudeste asiático habrña casi 3.000 millones de personas y una clase media que multiplicará al la europea + gusana juntas.

Y la oferta no da para más en el Shale gusano.

Se disparará el precio del oil hasta que la economía mundial vuelva a no poder permitírselo y recesión.

Y quiero recordar que los procesos de recesión no dejan de ser procesos de transmisión de riqueza de unas capas sociales a otras.

El petróleo sigue siendo cíclico.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 20:32 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bertok, como va la vida en el bunker?
> 
> Saluditos



Preparado, más que nunca.


----------



## ProfePaco (29 Oct 2017)

Ya se habló en burbuja que el precio del petróleo va a ser cíclico: 

* cuando sube el precio se para la economía y se apunta a la producción el fracking.

* Cuando baja, se para el fracking y se aumenta la demanda al despegar la economía.

Nos falta saber la tendencia a largo plazo, la estacionalidad ya la vamos viendo.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Ya se habló en burbuja que el precio del petróleo va a ser cíclico:
> 
> * cuando sube el precio se para la economía y se apunta a la producción el fracking.
> 
> ...



Y mientras tanto especulamos con un activo real (el petróleo) para cambiarlo por falsa riqueza (fiat).

El mundo está loco pero sigue girando.


----------



## Peneliano (29 Oct 2017)

El 98,8% de la gente sabe que algo que algo falla , pero al no saber interpretar los sintomas no salen de la rueda , todo gira .
El otro 1,2% sabe por que gira y hacen el truco para acaparar lo real a través de lo ficticio.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Esta recesión podría ser perpetua hasta el agotamiento final de los combustibles fósiles, Antonio Turiel lo llama la gran exclusión, por el camino guerras, hambre, paro, reducción brusca de la población mundial.... A medida que la disponibilidad de petróleo y otras materias primas desciendan la economía ira destruyendose.



En mi interior hay algo que me dice que van a alcanzar un equilibrio entre el petróleo para material pesado y transporte aéreo ...... y el el vehículo eléctrico para la plebe.

Sin duda va a cambiar el mix energético pero creo que lo llevarán a un equilibrio. Y lo que no consigan por las buenas, lo conseguirán con más restricciones para la gran mayoría.

No olvidemos que el 99% consume lo que le permite el 1%.

El game changer es la deuda, la energía la terminarán controlando.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> El coche eléctrico es una utopía, no hay litio suficiente para electrificar todo el parque automovilístico mundial, este se concentra en el cono sur de América principalmente, y el coste energético de reciclarlo es elevadisimo. La infraestructura necesaria para cargar el coche eléctrico es inviable. Fabricar un coche eléctrico requiere energía, cargar sus baterías requiere de que se queme carbón, petróleo... Las baterías se degradan a los pocos años y hay que sustituirlas.
> 
> Los smarphone, portátiles etc tienen litio en su interior, si una parte de ese mineral se destinara de forma masiva a los coches eléctricos su precio se dispararia y hasta tener un móvil se convertiría en un lujo.



Por eso digo, que lo desarrollarán hasta donde alcancen el equilibrio.

El mix energético cambiará pero lo seguirán manejando ellos.


----------



## El Promotor (29 Oct 2017)

Cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por el hilo-cueva de mi querido asustaviejas y sus fieles y enajenados seguidores.

Mientras ustedes siguen entretenidos con el colapso inminente y toda esa murga la EPA del 3T de 2017 se hacia pública esta semana que acaba...

*El paro baja en 182.600 personas y se superan los 19 millones de ocupados por primera vez en 8 años*

*Los diez datos clave de la EPA del tercer trimestre*































Etc.

Que disfruten de los datos.

Y zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (30 Oct 2017)

*El banco de inversión francés Natixis apremia a los inversores para que se preparen para la 'desaceleración sustancial' de la economía de EEUU ya en 2018*

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/25/get...-the-us-economy-investment-bank-predicts.html


----------



## Peneliano (30 Oct 2017)




----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


>



El sistema necesita suicidas que calmen la sed de sacrificios de la máquina del capital.

Su martirio es la esperanza de la gente de bien.


----------



## matias331 (31 Oct 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> El 98,8% de la gente sabe que algo que algo falla , pero al no saber interpretar los sintomas no salen de la rueda , todo gira .
> El otro 1,2% sabe por que gira y hacen el truco para acaparar lo real a través de lo ficticio.



Estas hablando de la población de Burbuja??...porque si hablas de la población mundial el 98% no tiene la mas mínima idea de lo que pasa en el mundo, cree que si tienen los bolsillos llenos o vacíos es porque su respectivo presidente es "bueno o malo" y no tienen ningún interés en pensar mas allá.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2017)

Venga, insisto otra vez: el petróleo va camino de ser una de las mejores oportunidades de inversión de los próximos meses.

La demanda mundial ya está por encima de la producción. La primera sigue subiendo y la segunda ya sufre el parón del Shale Oil usano.

Veía los 70$ a corto plazo. No descarto los 90$-100$ en verano 2018.

*Al igual que creo que en los próximos años, probablemente asistamos a la mayor burbuja de la historia de las materias primas, incluso mayor que la que vimos hace unos años al calor del superciclo chino.*

Solo lo podría parar en parte una profunda recesión porque los mercados usanos están fuera de órbita.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Nov 2017)

The Bank of England has raised the base rate of interest to 0.5% - the first increase since July 2007.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Bertok, si se cumplieran esos precios del petróleo en el verano de 2018 unido al cierre del grifo de draghi a la mitad ya desde enero como crees que se traducirá eso en la economía española? Ves caídas de pib ya en 2018? Y como ves 2019 ya con el grifo totalmente cerrado? Vienen tiempos jodidos? Y que me dices de las pensiones ya sin hucha a finales del próximo año? Pagarán las extras de 2019 íntegramente con deuda? Lo podrán hacer?



Hamijo, la economía española está en el corredor de la muerte con la única esperanza que se retrase la ejecución de la sentencia a muerte.

Mientras tanto, en España continúa el saqueo del capital a la riqueza de las clases bajas. El factor trabajo tiene a valor sólo para comer y malvivir.

No veo caídas del PIB ni en 2018 ni en 2019 ni en 2020. Básicamente ya dejé de confiar en los indicadores cocinados por el poder. Llevamos años en que cada dato de PIB al alza iba acompañado de mayor polarización social, de mayor debacle de la clase trabajadora, ..........

¿PP-ensiones?. Es lo más seguro que hay: se pagarán sí o sí con cotizaciones o con deuda. Sea como sea, es la prioridad ya que es el caladero de votos que mantienen esta farsa.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2017 at 21:49 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (3 Nov 2017)




----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2017)

Crudo Brent a 62$ :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Se van cumpliendo los pronósticos. Si el petróleo sigue al alza, los 80$-90$ está a la vuelta de la esquina y la economía mundial se va a pegar una hostia de espanto.


----------



## Tio_Serio (3 Nov 2017)

¿Ha pasado la curva de precio máximo pronosticada por los del grupo the hills?


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado la curva de precio máximo pronosticada por los del grupo the hills?



Inicialmente sí y por buen margen. Luego hicieron otro pronóstico poniendo la barrera en los 62$.

El petróleo ya está disparado camino de precio mucho más altos.

Sólo lo puede parar una crisis mundial y mientras la organizan, pasan 6 meses que es lo que necesita el petróleo para pasear por los 80$-90$.

La producción está por debajo de la demanda y el shale americano no cubre ni la mitad de lo que estimaba crecer en 2017. Gran parte de los pozos de mayor calidad ya están en declino.

Viene la hostia.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Nov 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado la curva de precio máximo pronosticada por los del grupo the hills?



La curva máximo para este año está entre 54-58$ (Barril WTI, el Brent en Europa está más alto), de momento The Hills sigue en la suya con su pronóstico. Únicamente ha hecho una ligera corrección del modelo pero no es significativa. Para el año que viene estima un precio máximo entre 42-46$, y para el 2019 entre 30-32$, palabras mayores.

BW Hill sigue apostando por que los precios van a volver a bajar.

Steve Ludlum por su parte cree que tienen algo de margen de subida, pero el límite en el cual se volvería a manifestar otra crisis es menor que el anterior.







Está claro que hay que estar muy atentos a la situación, el modelo de BW Hill no descarta en ningún momento que se pueda superar esa línea de precios... SIEMPRE Y CUANDO la corrección que venga después sea igual de intensa que la subida, los precios son medias anuales.

De momento es un respiro mediano para países como Argelia o Venezuela, también Arabia Saudi. Que puede volverse a cortar si el precio vuelve al entorno de los 50$.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2017)

eljusticiero dijo:


> La curva máximo para este año está entre 54-58$ (Barril WTI, el Brent en Europa está más alto), de momento The Hills sigue en la suya con su pronóstico. Únicamente ha hecho una ligera corrección del modelo pero no es significativa. Para el año que viene estima un precio máximo entre 42-46$, y para el 2019 entre 30-32$, palabras mayores.
> 
> BW Hill sigue apostando por que los precios van a volver a bajar.
> 
> ...



Pero la dinámica de oferta - demanda es muy compleja e inercial en este mercado.

Pasarán un par de años hasta que cambie la dinámica y eso es demasiado tiempo.

Un tiempo que el mundo no tiene. Es mucho más probable que el crudo brent escale a los 100$ que vuelva a caer de los 40$ en este ciclo.

La AIE ha mantenido la farsa todo o que ha podido errando todas las reservas semanales durante cerca de un año. Ya no da más de sí, salvo que los mercados colapsen de repente. No lo parece.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Nov 2017)

Por cierto Bit 7.247


----------



## eljusticiero (4 Nov 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Mira este artículo bertok y a quien mencionan.
> 
> El petróleo sube... y el bolsillo sufre: el litro de combustible, hasta ocho céntimos más caro - 20minutos.es
> 
> En cuanto al modelo "The Hills" Antonio Turiel, Pedro Prieto, Carlos de Castro y otros dicen que es un disparate... a quien se le puede ocurrir pensar en precios de 30$ en 2019 con el cuello de botella que se nos viene encima, en fin, un disparate.



La lógica de The Hills es deflacionaria, la de Antonio Turiel y cia es una con picos de sierra, la de Ludlum una mezcla de ambos.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Mira este artículo bertok y a quien mencionan.
> 
> El petróleo sube... y el bolsillo sufre: el litro de combustible, hasta ocho céntimos más caro - 20minutos.es
> 
> En cuanto al modelo "The Hills" Antonio Turiel, Pedro Prieto, Carlos de Castro y otros dicen que es un disparate... a quien se le puede ocurrir pensar en precios de 30$ en 2019 con el cuello de botella que se nos viene encima, en fin, un disparate.



Si la OPEC extiende los recortes 1 año más, el petróleo se va a los 100$ porque el Shale Oil ya no da para más una vez diezmados los pozos de mayor rendimiento.

Cada mes que pasa, el desequilibrio de oferta y demanda se ensancha.

Y eso significa lo que significa.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Juan Carlos Barba me dijo que lo unico que nos puede dar algo de respiro en 2018 es que la OPEP deje de recortar pero que ya en 2019-2020 los precios se pueden ir a las nubes y desencadenarse una nueva crisis financiera global, recuerden que la demanda sube en 1,5 millones de barriles anuales, de seguir la tendencia ya en 2019 superariamos los 100 millones.



Ya no creo que puedan parar la subida del petróleo. Sólo una depresión mundial y los índices ni siquiera están en techo.

Petróleo al alza y los BCs tratando de subir los tipos de interés.

Pero es venessuela y cagalunia.


----------



## El Promotor (4 Nov 2017)

Y tras la EPA del 3T de 2017...



El Promotor dijo:


> *El paro baja en 182.600 personas y se superan los 19 millones de ocupados por primera vez en 8 años*
> 
> *Los diez datos clave de la EPA del tercer trimestre*



... llegaron los datos de octubre.

*La afiliación registró su segundo mejor octubre en doce años a pesar de la nueva subida del paro*

*LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL SUMA 94.368 OCUPADOS EN OCTUBRE*

La *afiliación media a la Seguridad Social* registró en octubre un *incremento de 94.368 personas respecto al mes anterior, hasta alcanzar los 18.430.529 ocupados*, según los datos publicados hoy por el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social.

Este dato marca un *máximo histórico, tras anotar el mayor incremento interanual en este mes. Registra 617.173 afiliados más respecto al año 2016.*


Zasca tras zasca, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos.


----------



## eljusticiero (4 Nov 2017)

Promotroll, deja de justificar a los corruptos, primer aviso.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Nov 2017)

Jose Luis Cava‏ @jluiscava 4 hHace 4 horas
La fuerza de trabajo de los EEUU vuelve a caer,y se dispara el consumo de opiáceos recetados. La producción de opiáceos de Afganistán a tope






---------- Post added 04-nov-2017 at 13:07 ----------


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Nov 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado la curva de precio máximo pronosticada por los del grupo the hills?



SI. + 10 caracteres afirmativos.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2017 at 14:35 ----------




eljusticiero dijo:


> La lógica de The Hills es deflacionaria, la de Antonio Turiel y cia es una con picos de sierra, la de Ludlum una mezcla de ambos.



Turiel y compañía pone en cuestión el análisis termodinámico que es una mierda.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Nov 2017)

zerohedge‏ @zerohedge 4 hHace 4 horas

Something big going on:
- Trump urges Aramco IPO
- Lebanon PM resigns
- Saudis intercept missile
- Cabinet reshuffle; 
- 11 princes arrested


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2017)

---------- Post added 05-nov-2017 at 15:26 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (6 Nov 2017)




----------



## Defensor de la alegría (6 Nov 2017)

Otras 86 empresas salen de Cataluña y la cifra total alcanza ya las 2.152


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2017)

Crudo Brent a 64$


----------



## Peneliano (7 Nov 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Otras 86 empresas salen de Cataluña y la cifra total alcanza ya las 2.152



En este hilo es saludable dejar fuera la carga ideológica y emocional para poder ver la luz . Saludos .


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Brutal, hoy por la mañana estaba en 62 y ahora he vuelto a mirar y me lo veo en 64. Este invierno puede que lo lleguemos a ver en los 80 como dice Turiel y algo más adelante por encima de los 100.
> 
> Abróchense los cinturones porque vienen curvas, y como sea verdad eso que dicen de que se espera la mayor subida de impuestos de la democracia junto al cierre del grifo de draghi a la mitad lo vamos a pasar realmente mal, espero que al menos llueve...



Está más que dicho.

Corregirá el precio pero el tirón ya ha comenzado una vez que las miserias del falso crecimiento del Shale Oil se han destapado. La AIE no podía taparlo más por mucho que siguieran engañando en los informes semanales.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Nov 2017)

Si tomamos como referencia lo que ocurrió en 2014, el precio del petróleo estaría a punto de experimentar otro desplome. El precio para el año actual 2017, sigue el modelo de BW Hill, pero si este es cierto, se comprobará en toda plenitud en el 2018. El precio no puede exceder los 45 dólares de media para el año que viene. Según esto, todo lo que sube... acaba bajando. Atentos a ver que escenario ocurre.

_The system is obviously displaying asymptotic behavior. We are experiencing hard physical limits. The oil price is now about $10.50 above the Etp maximum! It's not nice to fool mother nature. The inevitable reversion to the mean will be a serious bitch. Our modern civilization is about to come to a very sudden end. The vast majority of humanity will never understand what happened.
_

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 00:37 ----------








Las reservas FOREX de Arabia Saudi, ya en los 485 mn , llegaron a estar en 750 mn hace tan sólo 3 años. A este ritmo, la casa Saud nos dura unos pocos años más.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (9 Nov 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> En este hilo es saludable dejar fuera la carga ideológica y emocional para poder ver la luz . Saludos .



Es información económica pura y dura, otra cosa es que hiera sensibilidades. Saludos.


----------



## Burbujístico (9 Nov 2017)

La OPEP vaticina una recuperación "asombrosa" del fracking y la expansión del coche eléctrico - elEconomista.es

La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) cree que la producción de petróleo*shale*o esquisto aumentará considerablemente y más rápido de lo esperado en los próximos cuatro años. Además, el cártel cree que la*expansión del coche eléctrico reducirá la demanda de petróleo*en Occidente hasta un 15% para el año 2040.

Enviat des del meu Moto G usant Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2017)

Burbujístico dijo:


> La OPEP vaticina una recuperación "asombrosa" del fracking y la expansión del coche eléctrico - elEconomista.es
> 
> La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) cree que la producción de petróleo*shale*o esquisto aumentará considerablemente y más rápido de lo esperado en los próximos cuatro años. Además, el cártel cree que la*expansión del coche eléctrico reducirá la demanda de petróleo*en Occidente hasta un 15% para el año 2040.
> 
> Enviat des del meu Moto G usant Tapatalk



Desconfía de lo que publican abiertamente hacia el público. Más bien, entiendo entre líneas que seguirán prolongando el recorte de producción.

El shale ya ha consumido los pozos de mayor calidad en grandes zonas. Y los pozos que están volviendo a explotar no funcionan a la velocidad que necesitan.

El desequilibrio oferta-demanda está servido para los próximos 18 meses. Quién quiera verlo que lo vea.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Nov 2017)

Ojo Oriente Medio

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 20:25 ----------

Ojo Oriente Medio estos días

---------- Post added 09-nov-2017 at 20:28 ----------




Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Es información económica pura y dura, otra cosa es que hiera sensibilidades. Saludos.



Para herir sensibilidades es necesario un acercamiento sentimental al sainete. En su caso parece que el tema le ha abducido, así es muy difícil una visión correcta de cualquier acontecimiento. Suerte y un saludo.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2017)

La recuperación mariana:

*1) La renta media de los hogares se ha reducido un 11% desde 2009 (30.045€) a 2016 (26.730€).

2) Hay más de 2,5 millones de trabajadores/as están por debajo del umbral de la pobreza: un aumento del 21,55% desde 2009 (11,6% en 2009 frente a 14,1% en 2016).

3) España ha registrado la cifra más alta de pobreza desde 2005: más de 10 millones de personas en España están por debajo del umbral de la pobreza (el 22,3% de la población).

4) Pese a la ‘recuperación económica’ la tasa de pobreza ha continuado aumentado respecto al año pasado (2015= 22,1%; 2016= 22,3%).

5) El 42,2% de los hogares de 1 adulto con 1 o más niños dependientes está en situación de pobreza;

6) El 30,6% de los hogares con niños dependientes están en situación de pobreza;

7) Casi 650.000 hogares, más de 1 millón de personas, no tienen ningún ingreso (3,52% de los hogares).

8) La pobreza persistente (personas que permanecen en riesgo de pobreza 2 de los 3 últimos años) es de 15,8 en España (2015) frente a 11,5 en la Eurozona (2015), 4,3 puntos menos, de las más altas de Europa.

9) La mala alimentación por motivos económicos y, en ocasiones, el hambre, son situaciones reales que afectan a más de 1 millón de personas en España.

10) La Tasa Arope, que es el indicador utilizado por la Unión Europea para medir la exclusión social, sitúa a España 4,9 puntos por encima de la media de la eurozona (27,9 frente al 23%): una de las más altas de la UE.

11) En 1 de cada 10 hogares se pasa frío o excesivo calor por no poder mantener la vivienda a temperatura adecuada.

12) En 4 de cada 10 hogares no se puede permitir ir de vacaciones fuera de casa al menos una semana al año.
13) El 15,3% de los hogares tienen mucha dificultad para llegar a fin de mes.

14) El 8,4% de los hogares tienen retrasos en los pagos relacionados con la vivienda principal.

15) 2,6 millones de personas sufren carencia material severa (5,8% de la población).

16) 4 de cada 10 personas viven en hogares sin capacidad para afrontar gastos imprevistos.

17) Al menos 6 millones de personas, sin ser pobres, se encuentran en situación económica precaria.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Nov 2017)

Burbujístico dijo:


> La OPEP vaticina una recuperación "asombrosa" del fracking y la expansión del coche eléctrico - elEconomista.es
> 
> La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) cree que la producción de petróleo*shale*o esquisto aumentará considerablemente y más rápido de lo esperado en los próximos cuatro años. Además, el cártel cree que la*expansión del coche eléctrico reducirá la demanda de petróleo*en Occidente hasta un 15% para el año 2040.
> 
> Enviat des del meu Moto G usant Tapatalk



No lo he leído, que esta panda de desgraciados se dediquen a hacer propaganda del fraking y el coche eléctrico me pone aún más en guardia.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Nov 2017)

*Bruselas eleva las previsiones de crecimiento para España a pesar de la crisis catalana*

A pesar de la crisis catalana, de la fuga de empresas, de las dudas sobre la inversión y de la propia cautela del Gobierno, *la Comisión Europea ha mejorado hoy las previsiones de crecimiento para España en 2018. Si en mayo pensaba que nuestro país se iría al 2,4%, el comisario Pierre Moscovici ha hecho hoy sus últimos números y hay sorpresa: un 2,5%, una décima más que en sus cálculos previos y dos por encima de la estimación del Ministerio de Economía.* La UE cree además que España cumplirá el objetivo de déficit este ejercicio, con un 3,1%, pero se irá al 2,4% y no al 2,2% pactado para el próximo ejercicio.

[...] *De hecho, son cifras muy superiores a las del conjunto de la Eurozona. Si España crecerá un 3,1% este año, los 19 sólo lo harán a una media del 2,2%. Y el año que viene, 2,5% frente al 2,1%.* "En vez de ralentizarse, como esperábamos en primavera, la actividad económica se aceleró en el segundo trimestre de 2017. El PIB real marcó una expansión del 0,9% superando el máximo de antes te la crisis. La demanda interna sigue siendo el motor principal y la creación de empleo apoya el consumo privado y la inversión en vivienda residencial", explica el informe. Por eso "se espera que el crecimiento siga aumentan en el horizonte de previsión, hasta un porcentaje anual del 2,5% en 2018 y del 2,1% en 2019.


España y la NEP, imparables...


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Nov 2017)

Leido en el foro...POR ENCIMA DEL 40% los hispanis que no llegan a fin de mes...

Segun CARITAS, los niños en situacion de pobreza son ya mas del 30% ...SOLO NOS SUPERA RUMANIA!!!

No lo perdonaremos nunca, una patria sin pan no es patria...LOS ESPAÑOL ES DE BIEN JAMAS SE LO PERDONAREMOS AL R78 INFECTO...que nos asola.

La nep ...miseria para todos...socialismo a lo cubano...una minoria hiper mega corrupta que evade dinero a expuertas....y un pueblo perdido, descompuesto...arruinado y embrutecido.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 11:38 ----------

Creceran los de siempre...los remeros cada dia peor...

Atentos a la subida de impuestos en el arranque de 2018...a las puertas del REQUETE CATA CROCKKKKK...


----------



## El Promotor (11 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> La recuperación mariana...



Pero hable de la fuente, mi querido asustaviejas: un artículo de SNB citando a Vicenç Navarro, el número 3 de la lista de Pablito en Vistalegre II.





[/IMG]


Como el plan de sus queridos jerarcas iupodemitas de ayudar a los indepe-golpistas de Puigde, Junqueras & cía a romper España ha fracasado ahora vuelven al viejo mantra de los niños muriendo de hambre en España y toda esa murga catastrofista.








De este tipo de falsos profetas del hundimiento se alimentan ustedes: SNB, Navarro, Centeno, Juan Carlos Barba, etc. 

Anda ya. :XX:


----------



## sirpask (12 Nov 2017)

Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2017)

******* dijo:


> Leido en el foro...POR ENCIMA DEL 40% los hispanis que no llegan a fin de mes...
> 
> Segun CARITAS, los niños en situacion de pobreza son ya mas del 30% ...SOLO NOS SUPERA RUMANIA!!!
> 
> ...



Elysium en la 1.

Noche de culto, es el futuro

---------- Post added 12-nov-2017 at 23:32 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Soy un exiliado de género. Te cuento la historia de mi huida - ForoCoches



Tremendo. Terrible.


----------



## El Promotor (14 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Tremendo. Terrible.



Sin duda alguna...

*El FMI mejora cinco décimas su previsión de crecimiento para España en 2017, hasta el 3,1%*

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) *ha mejorado cinco décimas su pronóstico de crecimiento económico para España en 2017, hasta el 3,1%, frente al 2,6% que estimaba el pasado mes de abril y hasta ocho décimas al alza si se compara con su previsión de enero*, según refleja la última edición del informe 'Perspectivas económicas para Europa' elaborado por la institución. 

*Asimismo, el organismo presidido por Christine Lagarde ha revisado cuatro décimas al alza el pronóstico de crecimiento del país en 2018, que lo sitúa así en el 2,5%*, mientras que ha mantenido sin cambios su predicción para 2019, para cuando prevé que crezca a un ritmo del 2%. 

Una vez actualizado el cuadro, España se consolida como la economía que mejor evolución del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) experimentará entre las cuatro grandes economías avanzadas del Viejo Continente tanto este año como los dos siguientes ejercicios. 


*España es el país de la OCDE que más ha reducido el paro en el último año*

España se ha convertido en el país que más rápido ha rebajado su tasa de paro en el último año, según los datos de la OCDE (Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos) publicados hoy. *Desde el tercer trimestre de 2016 al de 2017 han salido del desempleo 603.000 personas, lo que significa que la tasa de desempleados ha caído un en 2,57 puntos porcentuales, el mayor descenso de todos los países desarrollados.* Esto significa un ajuste del desempleo que va cinco veces más rápido que el conjunto de la OCDE, donde cae a ritmos de 0,53 puntos anuales. De esta forma, España supera a Eslovaquia, Portugal y Grecia, que le siguen con un descenso del paro, respectivamente, de 2,17 puntos, 2,13 puntos y 2 puntos porcentuales.


Que tengan un buen día, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos del hilo-cueva.


----------



## Peneliano (15 Nov 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (15 Nov 2017)

U.S. national debt surpasses $20.5 trillion for the 1st time, Treasury Department says.

Tita Jellen se las pira en breve .

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 23:04 ----------

La miseria de las naciones, con Niño Becerra - Economía Directa 16-11-2017 en Economia directa en mp3(15/11 a las 22:32:10) 30:24 22099652 - iVoox


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2017)

Enmiende Vd. este baño de despilfarro y corrupcion.

Suprima todo lo superfluo y corrupto.

Invierta en una buena educacion.

Apague toda la programadora y manipuladora television.

Trate a los ciudadanos como tales y exijales metas y sacrificios ...que el bienestar no sea gratuito sino una justa recompensa.

Exijase una alta preparacion a la clase politica, un expediente vital de exitos...una reputacion sin tacha.

Y ya vera Don Santiago como no existen las plagas biblicas.

Lo bien hecho bien parece.

A Dios rogando pero con el mazo dando.

Nos guian ciegos.


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Nov 2017)

Obra maestra

IN-SHADOW - Animated Short Film - YouTube


----------



## Peneliano (21 Nov 2017)




----------



## El Promotor (21 Nov 2017)

Ni el procés, ni la DUI, ni la "república catalana" de chichinabo van a a apartar a España de su camino hacia la prosperidad.

*Guindos afirma que España crecerá por encima del 3,1% en 2017 pese a la "desaceleración profunda" en Cataluña*

Guindos afirma que España crecerá por encima del 3,1% en 2017 pese a la "desaceleración profunda" en Cataluña

MADRID/ALICANTE, 21 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) - El ministro de Economía, Industria y Competitividad, Luis de Guindos, ha afirmado este martes que *España registrará un crecimiento "por encima del 3,1%" este año, con las exportaciones como "principal motor" de la economía nacional* y pese a la "desaceleración profunda" de la economía catalana en el cuarto trimestre por el impacto del desafío independentista.


La NEP, imparable...


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ni el procés, ni la DUI, ni la "república catalana" de chichinabo van a a apartar a España de su camino hacia la prosperidad.
> 
> *Guindos afirma que España crecerá por encima del 3,1% en 2017 pese a la "desaceleración profunda" en Cataluña*
> 
> ...



Exportamos talento e importamos deuda.

La perra gorda pa tí, gañán.


----------



## Peneliano (22 Nov 2017)

The Oil Crash: World Energy Outlook 2017: Mirando más allá del pico


----------



## Peneliano (26 Nov 2017)

buen fin de semana a la gente de bien


----------



## Peneliano (27 Nov 2017)

Se habla demasiado en los medios de desinformación del tema de las pensiones . Están cebando el tema .....

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 20:45 ----------

Brent 63 
Euro / dolar 1,19


----------



## El Promotor (27 Nov 2017)

Pasaba por aquí...

*PMI compuesto de la eurozona sube en noviembre y se mantiene en máximos de seis años*

El Índice PMI compuesto de la actividad total de la zona euro se situó en noviembre en los 57,5 puntos frente a los 56,0 de octubre hasta máximos de 69 meses (abril de 2011) y el PMI desglosado queda como sigue: el indicador de Actividad Comercial del Sector Servicios subió a 56,2 respecto a los 55,0 de octubre hasta máximos de seis meses y el PMI de la producción del sector manufacturero se situó en 60,8 (58,8 en octubre), hasta máximos de 81 meses, mientras que el sector manufacturero se situó en 60,0 (58,5 en octubre), en máximos de los últimos 211 meses (17, 5 años).

*El ritmo de contratación de personal en la zona euro marca máximos de 17 años, según PMI*

El déficit de capacidad en relación con la llegada de nuevos pedidos ha llevado a las empresas de la zona euro a contratar a más personal, hasta alcanzar el ritmo de contratación más intenso desde octubre del año 2000, fundamentalmente en el sector manufacturero y en el sector servicios, según se desprende del índice PMI elaborado por HIS Markit y publicado este jueves.


Brutal.

Y zasca tras zasca.


----------



## El Promotor (2 Dic 2017)

Datos del PMI manufacturero de noviembre de 2017.

*PMI de España: el sector industrial subió en noviembre a su nivel más alto desde 2007 *

El sector manufacturero se disparó en noviembre hasta alcanzar el nivel más alto desde febrero de 2007, impulsado por las favorables condiciones empresariales y el notable crecimiento de la producción, según el índice PMI publicado hoy por la consultora Markit.

Este indicador de la actividad industrial en España se sitúo en noviembre en 56,1 puntos, frente a los 55,8 de octubre -a partir de 50 hay una mejora del sector-, la tasa más alta desde febrero de 2007. Por su parte, el crecimiento de la producción manufacturera se aceleró en noviembre por tercer mes consecutivo, hasta alcanzar su mayor nivel desde mayo de 2015.

Este crecimiento estuvo motivado por el incremento de los nuevos pedidos, que aumentaron "marcadamente", con especial impulso de los nuevos pedidos para exportaciones que aumentaron a uno de los ritmos más rápidos desde que comenzó el estudio, en febrero de 1998.

Asimismo, la creación de empleo también fue una de las más fuertes registrada en la historia del estudio, ya que los encuestados contrataron personal debido al aumento de las cargas de trabajo y las amplias perspectivas de incrementos para los próximos meses.

Markit destaca que los plazos de entrega de los proveedores aumentaron "considerablemente", mientras se registraba una clara escasez de materias primas y una fuerte demanda de insumos. En cuanto al optimismo empresarial, se mantuvo positivo, ya que las empresas prevén que el crecimiento continúe en el próximo año.


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (2 Dic 2017)

Promotor, pasese por este hilo que le veo muy despistado... Cómo siempre.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2866-cuentas-de-seguridad-social-octubre.html

Mamporrero del sistema, eres ridículo.


----------



## Peneliano (2 Dic 2017)

Antoni Fernández‏ @BolsacomTrading
Google + Paypal valen más q todo el Ibex 35
Facebook + Intel valen más q todo el Ibex 35
Microsoft + Qualcomm valen más q todo el Ibex 35
Amazon + Cisco valen más q todo el Ibex 35
JP Morgan + J&J valen más q todo el Ibex 35
Apple vale más q todo el Ibex 35 y sobran 100.000M€


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> Antoni Fernández‏ @BolsacomTrading
> Google + Paypal valen más q todo el Ibex 35
> Facebook + Intel valen más q todo el Ibex 35
> Microsoft + Qualcomm valen más q todo el Ibex 35
> ...



You

Título traducido del articulo que os va a gustar:

*No estás preparado para lo que viene*


----------



## El Promotor (3 Dic 2017)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Promotor, pasese por este hilo que le veo muy despistado... Cómo siempre.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2866-cuentas-de-seguridad-social-octubre.html
> 
> Mamporrero del sistema, eres ridículo.



Ánimo, wapísimo.

*La industria crece al máximo en 10 años por el tirón de las exportaciones*

La industria española exhibió músculo el pasado mes de noviembre, cuando se expandió a su mayor ritmo en la última década, impulsada, sobre todo, por las exportaciones, que batieron récords al registrar uno de los mayores incrementos desde 1998. Así se interpreta el índice PMI del sector manufacturero que elabora la consultora Markit y que alcanzó los 56,1 puntos en el penúltimo mes del año, su mejor lectura desde febrero de 2007.

Tras un mes de octubre marcado por la eclosión del desafío independentista catalán, que tensó al máximo la relación entre el Gobierno central y la Generalitat, mermando el optimismo empresarial hasta mínimos de dos años, noviembre arrancó con dos alicientes para la confianza del sector: la aplicación del artículo 155 de la Constitución y la convocatoria de elecciones autonómicas en Cataluña. Disipada parte de la incertidumbre, el PMI subió desde 55,8 hasta 56,1 puntos.

Un empujón que vino dado por "la capacidad de las empresas para captar nuevos pedidos, a menudo procedentes de los mercados de exportación", apunta el director asociado de IHS Markit, Andrew Harker. Todo ello en un contexto laboral más que favorable, en el que el empleo aumentó a una de sus mayores tasas de los últimos 20 años. [...]


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (3 Dic 2017)

Empleo - El truco de la caída del paro: El 30% del descenso se explica por la población activa


----------



## Peneliano (4 Dic 2017)




----------



## Peneliano (5 Dic 2017)

El precio de la vivienda suma 10 trimestres de subidas, pero solo ha recuperado un 6% desde mínimos

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 13:24 ----------


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

hermanos, hoy he alimentado el entrenamiento burbujista con:

[youtube]PB_72njHsT0[/youtube]

Amén.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2017)

[youtube]2AmrIydnXIs[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Dic 2017)

No fueron nunca santo de mi devocion...pero aun lo hacen bienn...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Dic 2017)

Bertok, mira esto y pon al día tus manuales de supervivencia.

Caso de Puerto Rico:

What Life Is Like For A Million People In Puerto Rico Who Still Don


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bertok, mira esto y pon al día tus manuales de supervivencia.
> 
> Caso de Puerto Rico:
> 
> What Life Is Like For A Million People In Puerto Rico Who Still Don



Lo conocía.

Esa gente ha sido abandonada de la mano de dios mientras el capitalismo de amigotes sigue devorando vidas humanas entre rascacielos.


----------



## matias331 (10 Dic 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bertok, mira esto y pon al día tus manuales de supervivencia.
> 
> Caso de Puerto Rico:
> 
> What Life Is Like For A Million People In Puerto Rico Who Still Don



Que? puerto rico acaso no es parte de USA?....les llega el problema portoriqueño o no hay fichas?


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

Atanasio Lonchafinista dijo:


> Resultados plebiscito 2017: Puerto Rico vota por la anexión a EE UU en una consulta no vinculante lastrada por la abstención | Estados Unidos | EL PAÍS
> 
> No. No es parte de USA. Es un estado libre asociado con capacidad legislativa propia. Actualmente sólo aporta representantes al senado, según tengo entendido.
> 
> Se quieren anexionar, pero ese nuevo status ya no será el mismo ni tendrá las mismas consecuencias que hubiera tenido hace 10 ó 20 años, pues la isla está abandonada en la miseria y se deberá aportar impuestos federales de nueva creación para integrarse en USA.



Puerto Rico o tiene nada que aportar a USA.

Los inmis los han estado dejando entrar durante décadas por la frontera de México.

En técnicas de devaluación salarial y segmentación social nos llevan décadas de ventaja. Pero Mariano el rápido está dispuesto a cerrar la brecha lo antes posible.


----------



## argentum (10 Dic 2017)

Actualmente me estoy leyendo este libro y resume gran parte de lo que se expone en este hilo, en resumen muchos paises fracasan por una pequeña parte de la sociedad que extrae riqueza de una gran parte de la población, no se debe ni a una sociedad mal formada ni geoestrategia ni nada por el estilo, es por las clases extractivas, lo recomiendo:


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Dic 2017)

Habeis leido las declaraciones de Mel Gibson sobre el sata nis mo en Hollywood???

Da miedo...


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

argentum dijo:


> Actualmente me estoy leyendo este libro y resume gran parte de lo que se expone en este hilo, en resumen muchos paises fracasan por una pequeña parte de la sociedad que extrae riqueza de una gran parte de la población, no se debe ni a una sociedad mal formada ni geoestrategia ni nada por el estilo, es por las clases extractivas, lo recomiendo:



Cada vez tengo menos empatía por la mayoría.

Es esa mayoría la que vota y promueve a la minoría o a sus brazos políticos.

Simple, que les den por el culo y aguanten mecha con lo que viene.


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Dic 2017)

...cuidado...te llamaran fascista..sociopata o incluso piojosuu...

Hay poca gente que tenga algo que ofrecerte...que no sea "a pompous bag full of himself!"...

Critican a Reverte...a mi sin embargo me gusto...fue acido y rozando lo ofensivo...sobre todo si se piensa en el borregamen que suele ver la secta...

Y cuando hablo de como el 15m ha sido devorado por la incultura y la mediocridad...

A Pablo y a Echeminga se les han atragantao los panchitos...jo jo jo


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> ...cuidado...te llamaran fascista..sociopata o incluso piojosuu...
> 
> Hay poca gente que tenga algo que ofrecerte...que no sea "a pompous bag full of himself!"...
> 
> ...



Soy un disidente de la sociedad y cada vez más convencido de cruzar la línea.

Poco me une con la borregada. Ya sólo quiero que paguen por sus acciones y no nos perjudiquen a los que no tenemos nada que ver con su locura wannabe. Difícil ambos puntos.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

La presunta corrupción del partido en el gobierno

[youtube]LKGUC1KtpL4[/youtube]


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2017)

La corrupción es inherente al sistema basado en la acumulación y codicia. Se diferencian los gobiernos en su grado de psicopatía. No es "solo" una cuestión de personas sino de estructuras. Esta se caracteriza por el robo sistemático. Las concesiones que se hicieron a las plebes en el pasado (principalmente por miedo al comunismo o a revoluciones) están en vías de liquidación.


----------



## argentum (10 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez tengo menos empatía por la mayoría.
> 
> Es esa mayoría la que vota y promueve a la minoría o a sus brazos políticos.
> 
> Simple, que les den por el culo y aguanten mecha con lo que viene.



Si yo también he desistido de hablar de ciertos temas, tengo un amigo que trabaja en banca con el que hablo de estos temas, y me dice "Vamos a vivir los mejores 30 años de progreso en España", me descojono cuando hablo con el, es como un papagayo que vota PP y ademas repite como lo que le dicen en el banco, no tiene ni puta idea de economia.

El resto de la gente si me de pena y tengo empatia, porque no son conocedores de lo que se mueve actualmente y estan jugando a los cochecitos y a las casitas de nuevo... cada uno sabra...


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

argentum dijo:


> Si yo también he desistido de hablar de ciertos temas, tengo un amigo que trabaja en banca con el que hablo de estos temas, y me dice "Vamos a vivir los mejores 30 años de progreso en España", me descojono cuando hablo con el, es como un papagayo que vota PP y ademas repite como lo que le dicen en el banco, no tiene ni puta idea de economia.
> 
> El resto de la gente si me de pena y tengo empatia, porque no son conocedores de lo que se mueve actualmente y estan jugando a los cochecitos y a las casitas de nuevo... cada uno sabra...



Son culpables y sus actos afectan a quienes no participan en su paranoia wannabe.

Empatía cero.


----------



## BRAXTON (10 Dic 2017)

John Nash dijo:


> La corrupción es inherente al sistema basado en la acumulación y codicia. Se diferencian los gobiernos en su grado de psicopatía. No es "solo" una cuestión de personas sino de estructuras. Esta se caracteriza por el robo sistemático. Las concesiones que se hicieron a las plebes en el pasado (principalmente por miedo al comunismo o a revoluciones) están en vías de liquidación.



Eppur...las personas hacen también a las estructuras...

Quizá con otro tipo de ser humano...educado en la cooperación y no en la competición, tendríamos otro tipo de estructuras...

Qué fue primero el huevo o la gallina...


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La pasta y el poder que te da.


----------



## Tio_Serio (10 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que la mayoría tiene una percepción de engaño residual, todos sabemos que nos mienten pero pocos sabemos que nos mienten tanto. Por eso tiendo a no responsabilizar a mis conciudadanos, sino a los mentirosos que MANDAN.


----------



## Peneliano (10 Dic 2017)

Espero que hayan tenido un buen puente .
La estructuras políticas que rigen nuestras sociedades son creadas por personas , hay una corrupción peor que la económica y es la corrupción moral .
España vive en la pura servidumbre , no conoce lo que es ni el mas mínimo atisbo de libertad ( con lo que el concepto conlleva ), es sierva de la partitocracia que a su vez ha perdido cualquier soberanía en cuantos decisiones del calado de : economía , social , empleo .....
Los wannabes pagarán su parte , igual que el resto lo ha hecho . Las deudas se pagan .
Pero no hay peor corrupción que la moral que es la que te lleva a traicionar a quien debería ser tus representados .
Saludos a la gente de bien , son demasiados conceptos en este batiburrillo , pero espero hacerme entender .


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayoría tiene una percepción de engaño residual, todos sabemos que nos mienten pero pocos sabemos que nos mienten tanto. Por eso tiendo a no responsabilizar a mis conciudadanos, sino a los mentirosos que MANDAN.



Los mentirosos que mandan son puestos y votados por los mongolos a los que mienten.

Ni siquiera hay justicia social para que paguen por sus pecados.

Te invito a conocer la historia de miles de jóvenes (no los que salen por MX el mundo ni españoles por el mundo) que han tenido que emigrar a vidas duras de verdad por no tener oportunidades en este país devastado por wannabes (minuto 25:40 en adelante)

[youtube]nGWbPUEG55k[/youtube]

Cada palo debiera aguantar su vela.


----------



## Peneliano (10 Dic 2017)

La ignorancia en este caso es parte del problema , se sabe que algo falla pero no se sitúa el mismo . Cuando se indigna y se enfada debe saber el por que , el lugar y los motivos que provocan ese estado que le puede llevar a la frustración.
Esto debe ser una trabajo individual , una reflexión de uno consigo mismo .
Pero ello no debe llevarnos ni al narcisismo ni al egoísmo . Al final el ser humano es un animal social y como tal así será siempre ( a no ser que dejemos de mirarnos a la cara ).
Hay qu


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2017)

Peneliano dijo:


> La ignorancia en este caso es parte del problema , se sabe que algo falla pero no se sitúa el mismo . Cuando se indigna y se enfada debe saber el por que , el lugar y los motivos que provocan ese estado que le puede llevar a la frustración.
> Esto debe ser una trabajo individual , una reflexión de uno consigo mismo .
> Pero ello no debe llevarnos ni al narcisismo ni al egoísmo . Al final el ser humano es un animal social y como tal así será siempre ( a no ser que dejemos de mirarnos a la cara ).
> Hay qu



Cierto, social y empático. Pero no con cualquiera y menos con los milones de cafres que provocan la miseria y falta de expectativa del país.

No es la primera ni última vez que escribo que el futuro pasa por menos soluciones colectivas (basta con ver el ataque en tromba que está realizando el factor capital desde hace varias décadas) y más soluciones individuales (entendiendo por individuales aquellos pequeños colectivos afines).


----------



## Peneliano (10 Dic 2017)

No se si alguien lo había colgado .

El futuro y el presente de la energía: WEO 2017 - Economía Directa 6-12-2017 en Economia directa en mp3(06/12 a las 17:06:24) 54:18 22505372 - iVoox


----------



## El Promotor (11 Dic 2017)

Rajoy confirma que la NEP continuará imparable en 2018, 2019 y 2020: más empleo y más crecimiento.

De hecho, afirma que España cuenta con un "horizonte claro de seguridad y prosperidad".

*Rajoy avanza que la economía española crecerá una media de, al menos, el 2,5% hasta 2020*

11/12/2017

El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, *ha avanzado que la economía española crecerá una media de, al menos, el 2,5% hasta 2020, y ha indicado que este crecimiento seguirá trasladándose "de manera intensa" al empleo, dado que España puede acabar 2019 con 20 millones de ocupados y reducir la tasa de paro al 11%.*

Durante su intervención en los Desayunos Informativos de Europa Press, Rajoy *ha señalado que el año que viene el déficit público, que llegó a ser del 11% en 2009, descenderá por debajo del 3%*, con lo que la economía española saldrá del procedimiento de déficit excesivo y podrá estar en 2020 cerca del equilibrio presupuestario.

Rajoy indicó además que esta corrección también se trasladará a otras magnitudes económicas como *la deuda pública, que puede descender hasta 7 puntos porcentuales y situarse en 2020 entorno al 91% del PIB.* Asimismo, aseguró que el superávit de la balanza por cuenta corriente se mantendrá en torno al 2%.

"En definitiva, podemos completar satisfactoriamente la ingente tarea que comenzamos hace ahora 6 años cuando llegamos al Gobierno", ha añadido el presidente del Gobierno.

*Sobre el impacto de la crisis catalana en el PIB, Rajoy ha recordado que Cataluña y España pueden protagonizar "un gran salto adelante" y volver a crecer a niveles cercanos al 3% si el próximo Gobierno de Cataluña marca una "agenda distinta a la ruptura, el enfrentamiento y la ilegalidad".*

El jefe del Ejecutivo ha indicado que la crisis política de Cataluña ha llevado al Gobierno a revisar las previsiones de crecimiento para el próximo año, "una elemental medida de prudencia a la vista de todo lo ocurrido", situación que puede revertirse si la crisis catalana "se normaliza definitivamente y las dudas se despejan".

En este sentido, Rajoy ha recordado que el Gobierno ha rebajado al 2,3% la previsión del crecimiento de la economía española en 2018 y ha afirmado que si la situación en Cataluña "se serena y se tranquiliza", se puede "cambiar al 3% en muy poco tiempo", por lo que sería el tercer año seguido con un crecimiento cercano a esa cifra.

DESEMPLEO, PRINCIPAL PRIORIDAD DEL GOBIERNO

Igualmente, ha apuntado que si el paro es lo que más preocupa a la gente, según el último Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas (CIS), el Gobierno no puede tener otro objetivo que acabar con él y es, por tanto, la "principal prioridad" del Ejecutivo. De hecho, afirmó que el "alto" nivel de desempleo que todavía padece España es la "última secuela de la gravísima crisis económica" de los últimos años.

Así, *afirmó que es cierto que a lo largo de este año se habrá recuperado el PIB destruido con la crisis, pero indicó que aún falta por recuperar un tercio del empleo que desapareció esos años y ese es el "empeño principal" del Gobierno.*

"Hubo mucha gente que pensó en aquellos momentos tan duros de los años 2012 y 2013 que España no podría superar la crisis, que tendríamos que renunciar a nuestra soberanía económica y pedir el rescate (...). Era de tal magnitud el descalabro económico que hablar de superar la crisis parecía entonces un ejercicio de puro voluntarismo", añadió.

En este sentido, *afirmó que en aquellos "días negros" de 2013 nadie era capaz de sostener que España podría crear 600.000 empleos en un año como va a suceder en este 2017, después de haber creado una media de medio millón de empleos en cada uno de los tres años anteriores.*

*"Yo les puedo asegurar desde aquí que si seguimos haciendo las cosas bien, con perseverancia, con determinación y con estabilidad, podemos aventurar que las cosas seguirán mejorando notablemente en los próximos meses y años", reiteró Rajoy, tras asegurar que* *España cuenta con un "horizonte claro de seguridad y prosperidad".*

Por último, subrayó que no es posible hacer política social sin recursos y los recursos solo pueden venir de una economía "saneada y próspera", dado que las pensiones no se pagan con "discursos", se pagan con las cotizaciones sociales; las becas no caen del cielo, son productos de los ingresos públicos, y la sanidad pública no mejora "por arte de magia", sino por una gestión eficaz de los recursos disponibles, "siempre limitados".


Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Dic 2017)

Por último, subrayó que no es posible hacer política social sin recursos y los recursos solo pueden venir de una economía *"saneada y próspera" *dado que las pensiones no se pagan con "discursos", se pagan con las cotizaciones sociales; las becas no caen del cielo, son productos de los ingresos públicos, y la sanidad pública no mejora "por arte de magia", sino por *una gestión eficaz de los recursos disponibles*, "siempre limitados".[/B]

ayyyyyy....Diossss mío...

QUE ATRACÓN A REIR ME HE PEGAOOO...casi se me sale el café de la boca...

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Bulldog99 (11 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues tenemos por delante al menos los 3 próximos años subiendo el PIB a un ritmo muy bueno, cumpliendo el objetivo de deficit que va a quedar próximo a cero, deuda publica respecto al PIB que empieza a bajar porcentualmente, medio millón de cotizantes más al año, intereses por financiación a niveles de hace años, precio de los pisos y numero de compraventas subiendo... a alguno de este hilo le va a dar una embolia cerebral los próximos años ::


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Dic 2017)

Si si...a contratos de dos horas, tercera parte de las horas trabajadas sin cobrar y la maquina de bits de san drogui de la santa nep...VAIS A LLEVAR LO QUE QUEDE DEL PAIS HASTA EL INFINITO Y MAS ALLA!!!

Ya veo a mariano como a Buzz light year!!! Papel estelar...


----------



## Bulldog99 (11 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Si si...a contratos de dos horas, tercera parte de las horas trabajadas sin cobrar y la maquina de bits de san drogui de la santa nep...VAIS A LLEVAR LO QUE QUEDE DEL PAIS HASTA EL INFINITO Y MAS ALLA!!!
> 
> Ya veo a mariano como a Buzz light year!!! Papel estelar...




10 años con la misma cantinela. Os tiene que aburrir hasta a vosotros. En serio.


----------



## Peneliano (12 Dic 2017)

https://elpais.com/economia/2017/12/11/actualidad/1512993771_873441.html


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Dic 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> 10 años con la misma cantinela. Os tiene que aburrir hasta a vosotros. En serio.



Eso os digo yo a los monetaristas...diez años de arruinar el futuro de todo un pueblo.

Un gran pueblo si no hubiese tenido tan tan deleznables gobernantes.

ES QUE NO OS CANSÁIS DE LAMERLE EL CULO AL AMO???

ES QUE NO ES SUFICIENTE CON VER EL SUFRIMIENTO INMENSO QUE NOS ESPERA EN EL SIGUIENTE CICLO???

En serio te lo digo yo también.

Creéis por ventura que siempre vamos a poder vivir de la máquina de deuda y de la contabilidad creativa???

Si lo creéis así...vosotros seréis de aquellos que lo van a pasar peor.

Habéis destruido el país. Y aún vais presumiendo de cifras cocinadas ad hoc...

No tenéis perdón posible.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Dic 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> 10 años con la misma cantinela. Os tiene que aburrir hasta a vosotros. En serio.



Mientras tanto, la realidad los abofetea de forma cruel y repetida...

*España, líder europeo en consumo navideño*

Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Dic 2017)

Lidl ...SERÁ LIDL¡¡¡

Eppur...ALCAMPO LA OROTAVA ABRIENDO HAS LA 01.00 DE LA MADRUGADA...TODOS LOS DÍAS¡¡¡

Esa es la realidad que abofetea...

Verdad...babosa de alcantarilla???


----------



## Peneliano (12 Dic 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Mientras tanto, la realidad los abofetea de forma cruel y repetida...
> 
> *España, líder europeo en consumo navideño*
> 
> Zasca tras zasca.




España ha pasado de apretarse el cinturón a ser el país europeo que más dinero se va a dejar en tiendas y supermercados estas Navidades. Si la media de consumo en Europa está en 445 euros, nosotros vamos a invertir en las fiestas unos 633 euros, un 3,3% más que el año pasado, según datos de EAE Business School.

Gastaremos más que países vecinos con una renta per cápita superior a la nuestra, como Francia o Alemania, y donde el salario mínimo es también mayor. En Francia, por ejemplo, está por encima de los 1.500 euros, frente a los poco más de 700 en España. ::::::

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 14:44 ----------

La tasa de paro en los países desarrollados cayó una décima porcentual en octubre pasado, por lo que se situó en el 5,6%, el nivel registrado en abril de 2008, antes de la crisis económica, indicó este martes la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico (OCDE). En España se sitúa en el 16,7%, el triple que la media.

Sin embargo, el número total de desempleados se situó en 35,1 millones, 2,5 millones más de los registrados en aquel momento, precisó en un comunicado la institución.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 15:14 ----------

El dilema de Noruega: un fondo de petróleo sin petróleo


----------



## matias331 (13 Dic 2017)

argentum dijo:


> Actualmente me estoy leyendo este libro y resume gran parte de lo que se expone en este hilo, en resumen muchos paises fracasan por una pequeña parte de la sociedad que extrae riqueza de una gran parte de la población, no se debe ni a una sociedad mal formada ni geoestrategia ni nada por el estilo, es por las clases extractivas, lo recomiendo:



Ponen el caso de Libia?....con la llegada de los democratas se ha ido al garete


----------



## Bulldog99 (13 Dic 2017)

MrScruff dijo:


> Si todo va tan bien... que haces en un foro llamado burbuja?
> Me permito añadir.. payaso!



reírme de los que dicen que todo va mal e irá a peor ::


----------



## viruz (13 Dic 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Uno de los mejores programas de Roberto Centeno en mucho tiempo:
> 
> La economía que se fue - 12/12/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com



La poblacion española creciendo al 1.1 y la poblacion arabe al 8.0, pero nada, esto va genial, mas del 100% de deuda externa y creciendo descontroladamente...


España va bien que me lo ha dicho un promotroll a sueldo, bien que cobran todos esos parasitos por tapar la mierda que deja el criminal de su jefe, luego si pasa algo la culpa sera de Putin que si es un patriota y defiende a la familia, igualito que la basura traidora que nos gobierna.







Ah y mucha ley de memoria historica para los chekistas y genocidas de la guerra civil, para las victimas de ETA persecucion, denigracion y sometimiento .


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Dic 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> reírme de los que dicen que todo va mal e irá a peor ::



Usted tranquilo, ¿se acuerda de la explosión en la planta de distribución austriaca de ayer?

yo que usted me pondría a buscar leña ¡YA!.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Dic 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> reírme de los que dicen que todo va mal e irá a peor ::



"Si algo puede ir mal...en alguna ocasión irá mal"

Pero claro...que sabremos de matemática y combinatoria los pobres burbumoris...que solo nos regocijamos con las desgracias...

e hhh¡¡¡

:rolleye:


----------



## El Promotor (13 Dic 2017)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> reírme de los que dicen que todo va mal e irá a peor ::



Coincido.

Por cierto, el "colapso inminente" proseguirá su imparable avance en 2018...

*El empleo en España crecerá un 2,3% en 2018, el mejor dato de los países europeos de la OCDE*

Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Dic 2017)

Hablamos de que tipo de empleo???

Hablamos de cuantas horas se trabajan y no se cobran???

Hablamos del salario moda y su evolución???

O hablamos de propaganda...pro PAGANDA...pedazo de escoria con ínfulas...


----------



## Peneliano (14 Dic 2017)

España: pan y circo


----------



## Peneliano (15 Dic 2017)

La fuga de españoles repunta en 2017 y eleva la presión sobre las pensiones - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Dic 2017)

Será que huyen de la NEP???

:rolleye:

Pero que ingratosss¡¡¡

:8:


----------



## Peneliano (17 Dic 2017)




----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2017)

Del país.

*Todo el mundo sabe lo que está ocurriendo en España con las pensiones (pierden poder adquisitivo), la dependencia (no llegan las ayudas a miles y miles de afectados) o el seguro de desempleo (apenas lo cobra poco más de la mitad de los parados). También se conoce el continuo deterioro de la sanidad pública (listas de espera, situación de las instalaciones, personal escaso y agotado), etcétera*. En este contexto, *la oficina de estadísticas de la Unión Europea (UE) nos da la puntilla: en 2016 ha bajado la presión fiscal (el indicador que mide la proporción que supone la recaudación de impuestos respecto al Producto Interior Bruto) respecto a la de un año antes (34,1% del PIB frente al 34,5% de 2015), y se queda siete puntos por debajo de la media de la eurozona*.

¿Cómo es posible tal desequilibrio en la política de nuestro país, contradictoria además con las campanudas declaraciones que todos los días hacen los principales dirigentes y ministros del partido gobernante? La tercera pata de esta situación, que se podría calificar por una vez con el tópico de kafkiana, también la proporciona Eurostat: *el gasto social en España está por debajo de la media europea (24,7% del PIB frente al 29%) y por debajo, por ejemplo, del porcentaje de gasto social de dos países intervenidos por la troika en los años de la Gran Recesión, como son Grecia y Portugal*. En este caso los datos son de 2015, último año del que se disponen estadísticas europeas. En ese porcentaje se incluye el dinero invertido en pensiones, desempleo, prestaciones familiares y para la infancia, exclusión social y dependencia

Hace tiempo que la retórica del PP (ya que no la realidad) trata de convencer a la ciudadanía de que se trata de un partido compasivo con los débiles, que no está entre sus objetivos debilitar el welfare y que los recortes en los servicios sociales desde el año 2008 correspondían a una situación de emergencia y no a motivos ideológicos. No siempre fue así. Hace unos años, en un libro titulado Libertad y solidaridad, José María Aznar hacia la siguiente reflexión textual: “Sólo aspiran a un resurgimiento del Estado de Bienestar quienes siguen deseando ese modelo dirigista. ¿Merece entonces la pena hablar del Estado de Bienestar? Es necesario hacerlo porque hay algo incuestionable: el Estado de Bienestar es incompatible con la sociedad actual. Tenemos que tenerlo muy claro: el Estado de Bienestar se ha hundido sólo por su propia ineficiencia y anacronismo. Al llegar a este punto es difícil evitar una sugerencia electoralista: ¿qué encubre el debate apropiado y mantenido por los socialistas sobre el Estado de Bienestar? Un complejo de inferioridad”.

A la vista de los datos y de la coyuntura en la que se encuentran los capítulos citados de la protección social se podría concluir que el aznarismo es más profundo en el PP de lo que se dice. Está encubierto. Y en cualquier caso, por hache o por b, España se encuentra comprendido en esa "sociedad del descenso" de la que habla el analista alemán Oliver Nachtwey (Paidós Editorial). Un país deforme







Más claro el agua, están hundiendo el país en beneficio de una clase en la que muchos viven de estar pegados a la oligarquía. Estos son los que compran los BMW, Mercedes, .... de 90.000 leros y compran en las tiendas de lujo de España. A costa de esa fracción de bienestar que usurpan a la mayoría pobre.

Y éstos últimos, los siguen votando.

Paren el país que me bajo de esta puta locura y sin sentido.


----------



## El Promotor (18 Dic 2017)

Excelente noticia para empezar la semana, sin duda alguna.

Rendición incondicional de Carmena, que se baja las bragas y la faja ante Montoro, y cese del anormal de Sánchez Mato.

*Manuela Carmena cesa a Carlos Sánchez Mato por no apoyar el plan de gasto de Montoro*

18/12/2017

La alcaldesa de Madrid, Manuela Carmena, ha dispuesto el cese de Carlos Sánchez Mato, hasta ahora miembro de la Junta de Gobierno y delegado de Economía y Hacienda del Ayuntamiento de Madrid.

Le sustituirá en el cargo Jorge García Castaño, concejal de los distritos Centro y de Chamberí, que mantendrá también estas competencias. El Pleno municipal de esta mañana será informado de los cambios decididos por Carmena, según informa el Ayuntamiento de Madrid en un comunicado.

Sánchez Mato ha asegurado en Twitter que "ha sido un privilegio trabajar por Madrid desde el Área de Economía y Hacienda durante estos dos años y medio. Un 10 a todo mi maravilloso equipo y al funcionariado. Los errores son míos. Los aciertos colectivos".

Carmena ha firmado el decreto correspondiente "ante la decisión comunicada por IU y el propio delegado de que se ausentaría de la sesión plenaria que se celebra hoy, y que no defendería el Plan Económico Financiero (PEF) que él había elevado al pleno en su calidad de responsable del Área", detalla el Ayuntamiento.

La alcaldesa ha tomado esta decisión "en virtud de lo dispuesto en el artículo 14.3 de la ley 22/2006, de 4 de julio, de Capitalidad y Régimen Especial de Madrid. A tenor de la misma normativa, la alcaldesa ha dictado también otro decreto en el que nombra a Jorge García Castaño miembro de la Junta de Gobierno de la Ciudad de Madrid y titular del Área de Economía y Hacienda, en sustitución del cesado Sánchez Mato".


Descanse en paz.


----------



## El Promotor (18 Dic 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Mi querido Promotor, pero como se va a bajar las bragas si ya lo tiene seco? explíqueme usted....



Es una forma de hablar, estimado forero.

Pero no me voy a extender más con este tema. Entienda usted que nuestro querido asustaviejas se encuentra muy afectado por la caída en desgracia de su idolatrado Sánchez Mato y no me parece correcto hacer más sangre con el tema. Y menos aún en su hilo-cueva.

No es mi estilo.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2017)

tú te debes pajear con el bertok, si llegases a la cintura con la boca te la estarías chupando todo el día excepto cuando está bertok al que le debes profesar un dramático fervor homosexual porque vas empalmado buscando su foro para decir sandeces y ver si te dedica unas palabras que den sentido a tu existencia carente de algo interesante salvo en anhelo del falo del bertok.

es que de otra manera no se te entiende, supongo que le llamas asustaviejas porque tú conoces su mango, right?.


----------



## argentum (19 Dic 2017)

matias331 dijo:


> Ponen el caso de Libia?....con la llegada de los democratas se ha ido al garete



Perdona que acabo de ver tu post, estaba por otro Lado del foro.
De Libia no habla, habla Sudamérica, URSS, Corea, Alemania, haciendo incidencia en países como México o Argentina, en grandes rasgos analiza como existen modelos extractivos de riqueza habla como el liberalismo económico y el comunismo y como extrae uno y otro modelo la riqueza de los pueblos.


----------



## El Promotor (19 Dic 2017)

A ver...



Janus dijo:


> tú te debes pajear con el bertok, si llegases a la cintura con la boca te la estarías chupando todo el día excepto cuando está bertok al que le debes profesar un dramático fervor homosexual porque vas empalmado buscando su foro para decir sandeces y ver si te dedica unas palabras que den sentido a tu existencia carente de algo interesante salvo en anhelo del falo del bertok.
> 
> es que de otra manera no se te entiende, supongo que le llamas asustaviejas porque tú conoces su mango, right?.



Ánimo, wapísimos.

*Carlos Sánchez Mato, de querer derribar el sistema a derribado en dos años*

19/12/2017

El punto de inflexión fue hace unos meses, cuando Carlos Sánchez Mato decidió presentar una denuncia ante la Fiscalía por el caso Open de Tenis de espaldas a la alcaldesa. En ese momento perdió la confianza de Manuela Carmena, que ya miraba con preocupación los tiras y afloja de su concejal con el Ministerio de Hacienda y el incumplimiento sistemático de la regla de gasto.

[...] *"No queremos ser los mejores gestores del sistema, hemos venido a derribarlo"*, afirmó Carlos Sánchez Mato. Hace de esto casi dos años exactos y lo cierto es que el sistema ha acabado derribándole a él.


Impresionante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que soy un asustaviejas permítame llamarle estafabuelos.

Estimado estafabuelos.

¿Tanto daño hizo el Sr.Matos a sus chanchullos que tanto requiere de odio?.

El carmenafato es tan estafa como usted, ahora podrá enchufar con tranquilidad a su cuñado en alguna empresa de la casa de campo sin cansarse mucho.


----------



## El Promotor (19 Dic 2017)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Tanto daño hizo el Sr.Matos a sus chanchullos que tanto requiere de odio?.



Pregúnteselo a Carmena, que es quien le ha cortado la cabeza.

Por cierto. Hoy ha sido el turno de Eduardo, hermano de Alberto Garzón y enchufado por Sánchez Mato como asesor en el área que dirigía:

*Carmena también destituye al hermano de Alberto Garzón como asesor del Ayuntamiento de Madrid*

19/12/2017

La guerra abierta en el seno de Ahora Madrid *tras el cese de Carlos Sánchez Mato como edil de Economía se ha cobrado también el cargo como asesor de Eduardo Garzón, hermano del coordinador federal de Izquierda Unida, Alberto Garzón.* El economista, redactor del programa electoral de Unidad Popular, se sumó al equipo de Economía del Ayuntamiento de Madrid en 2016 y compartía la línea anticapitalista con el ya exconcejal de Economía y Hacienda. *Su nombramiento a dedo le colocó en la categoría 28, es decir 52.533 euros brutos anuales de salario.*

Su nombramiento fue justificado desde las filas de Ahora Madrid por su capacidad para elaboración de informes y estudios y tratamiento y análisis de datos estadísticos. Incluso llegaron a detallar que logró una docena de matrículas de honor en la carrera de Economía y otras cinco en el máster de Economía Internacional. 


Los piolets vuelan en el área de Economía y Hacienda del Ayto. de Madrid.

Impresionante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2017)

El Promotor dijo:


> Pregúnteselo a Carmena, que es quien le ha cortado la cabeza.
> 
> Por cierto. Hoy ha sido el turno de Eduardo, hermano de Alberto Garzón y enchufado por Sánchez Mato como asesor en el área que dirigía:
> 
> ...



Yo lo decía por los insultos gratuitos que se vierten sobre el Sr.Matos proferidos por usted estimado estafabuelos y demás adláteres.


----------



## K... (19 Dic 2017)

Jajajajajajajaja gracias Janus, me has hecho reír joder


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Dic 2017)

Este merluzo que nos ameniza piensa que por meterse con Carmena a Maese se le va a mover un pelo del bigote...

jo jo jo

Pobre apestado, tarzanito marianil...esta tan pegao al culo del preshshshshidente que ya no distingue la fetidez del medio en el que habita...y hoza...y goza...

Ser saprofita.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Dic 2017)

A toda la buena gente que se instruye en este hilo-cueva....gentes dotadas de espiritu critico...

Salvo alguna excepcion rampante y pertinaz.

Quiero desearles una Feliz Navidad!

No olviden lo que significa este día.

Alguien muy especial vino a decirnos que es mejor hacer las cosas bien...pero que si alguna vez nos equiivocamos, siempre es mejor volverse a levantar que perseverar en el error.

Y que todos en nuestra humanidad gozamos de las mismas virtudes...y pecamos de ls mismos vicios.

Somos campanas...y cada mañana tomamos la decision de resonar ondas positivas...o negativas.

Y esa eleccion es solo nuestra.

Eso si...cuando elegimos mal...los primeros en salir perjudicamos somos nosotros mismos.

Vivimos en un ecosistema cerrado....y todo lo que vertamos ...regresara a nosotros.

En este 2018 que se presenta tan complicado...Dios les guie...elijan el camino del bien.

Con un gran cariño y respeto.

Gloria en las alturas...y Paz a los hombres de buena voluntad!

FELIZ NAVIDAD!


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2017)

Os deseo a todos mad max a tope.

Y al promotrolo una cuneta amplia.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Dic 2017)

No le desees mal, Maese...

"La Venganza es mía"...esta babosa almizclera va a sufrir mucho...en el fondo es digno, son dignos de lastima...porque ciertamente como dijo el Maestro: "No saben lo que hacen".


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2017)

El Brent casi en los 66$. El modelo BW Hill saltó por los aires.

Se acerca el momento de cambiar oro negro por el asqueroso FIAT :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2017)

interesante año en el que el bitcoin aspira a ser moneda con reserva de valor, o el bitcoin o el oro .......... culos rojos


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

Magnífica ponencia.

Este video servirá para que nuestros menores sepan con pelos y señales que su MISERIA y PENOSA VIDA fue algo planificado y buscado. Existen culpables y los podrán señalar aunque será MUY TARDE.

Hace tiempo que esta sociedad no tiene solución. Buscaos la vida, sólo hay una.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

Disturbed dijo:


> Ojito a las predicciones de Antonio Turiel :8:
> 
> *Predicciones para 2018*
> 
> ...



El petróleo es inflacionista. Precios bajos no le interesa a nadie que tenga cierto poder.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2017)

pues si los tipos suben y el petroleo sube .............. España es guano a mogollón.

España escapó de la quiebra por una circunstancia principal y 3 circunstancias secundarias.

La principal es que no interesó que quebrase, desde entonces es un zombie con un indigente moral a su cabeza.

Las secundarias son externas: tipos bajos que bajan mucho la factura de los intereses de la deuda, petroleo derribado que favorece especialmente a un país falto de recursos como es España y especialmente en un país que es un desastre en planificación energétnica y por último por una reforma laboral que permite ahorrar en prestaciones de desempleo porque hay trabajo precario.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

Lo que vemos en forma de crisis, recortes, excusas, ..... son diferentes estadios de una estrategia común y planificada hasta el último detalle que sólo persigue prolongar y profundizar en el proceso de transferencia de riqueza de una clase grande (populacho) a una minoría (oligarquía).

Los medios de desinformación, el sistema de deseducación, los cargos políticos, .... todos ellos forman parte de lo mismo.


----------



## BRAXTON (31 Dic 2017)

Picos y valles...picos y valles ...hasta el encefalograma plano final...

De que me sonara...:rolleye:

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 15:35 ----------

Maese, en eso coincidimos...en sus intenciones...

Yo discrepo en el devenir, han decido matar el capitalismo...todas sus reglas han sido envenenadas...desvirtuados todos los conceptos clasicos...

Tu lo sabes mejor que yo...cuando yo aprendia de esto oia en 2006 a los profesores Barea, Velarde, Centeno clamar que un banco con un 5% de mora estaba quebrado...y mira como estamos.

Han sembrado vientos, añadido aun mas caos ...al caos propio de un sistema monetario con liquidez infinita, sin riesgo moral ni real...con intereses negativos...

Se volvera incontrolable por la propia naturaleza entropica que gobierna el universo.

No podran sujetar las sinergias destructivas de capital infinitamente.


----------



## Tio_Serio (31 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El petróleo es inflacionista. Precios bajos no le interesa a nadie que tenga cierto poder.



La tendencia es inflacionista hasta que se acabe la capacidad de compra de los mayores consumidores, las clases medias del primer mundo.
En la horquilla de precios altos que necesitan las petroleras, creo que se destruirá mucho consumo "ocioso", y negocios que están ya muy ajustados en cuanto a ingresos/gastos, se convierten en inviables.


----------



## elmegaduque (31 Dic 2017)

Los españoles somos vagos y holgazanes que necesitamos debacles para levantarnos y asombrar al mundo con nuestras hazañas.

El NOM lo sabe muy bien, y por eso nos concede todos nuestros caprichos cuidándose muy bien de que no nos levantemos de la mesa del banquete dando un puñetazo en la mesa.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Picos y valles...picos y valles ...hasta el encefalograma plano final...
> 
> De que me sonara...:rolleye:
> 
> ...



Para nuestra desgracia, el capitalismo global está en su mejor momento: nunca con tan poco esfuerzo ha conseguido crear más polarización social. Los datos de riqueza del 1% usano demuestran muy claramente que han ganado.

El capitalismo tiene varias décadas para enriquecerse en Asia y posteriormente en África.

Hemos perdido, mientras primero lo asumamos será mejor para poder salir adelante bien lejos de este sistema y sus gentes (que son los principales responsables votando a sus amos).


Ganas me dan de abandonar el hilo y salirme de todo este sistema podrido.

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 16:19 ----------




Disturbed dijo:


> En el grupo de Facebook de debate sobre energía donde participan Antonio Turiel, JCB, Pedro Prieto entre otros le he preguntando a uno de los participantes con nick "Quim" lo que opina sobre las predicciones de Antonio para 2018 y si cree que veremos un pico de precios del petróleo y me ha dicho lo siguiente:
> 
> Lo que pienso es que toda la economía financiera se basa en los intereses, y que no se pueden pagar intereses si no se crece. Como la demanda no baja, pero la producción y la energía neta sí lo hace, lo primero que veremos es un crash financiero de manual. Por lo que sabemos, la inversión en el descubrimiento de nuevos yacimientos en los últimos años y particularmente en 2016/2017 ha descendido brutalmente, por lo que la escasez está a la vuelta de la esquina, y el crash también. Si será en 2018 o en 2019 yo ya no sé...



El precio el petróleo está destinado a subir y subir hasta los límites que tolera la economía mundial. Una vez se sobrepasa el nivel, unos años de crisis y vuelta al mismo proceso.

*El ciudadano de occidente es una vaca lechera a la que explotar. Se la esquilma en el proceso inflacionista (el famoso ladrón de la noche) así como en la etapa deflacionista en la que paga con bienes sus pecados wannabes.

Esto es lo que no se enseña en los colegios, por algo es.*

---------- Post added 31-dic-2017 at 16:21 ----------




Tio_Serio dijo:


> La tendencia es inflacionista hasta que se acabe la capacidad de compra de los mayores consumidores, las clases medias del primer mundo.
> En la horquilla de precios altos que necesitan las petroleras, creo que se destruirá mucho consumo "ocioso", y negocios que están ya muy ajustados en cuanto a ingresos/gastos, se convierten en inviables.



¿las clases medias del primer mundo?

El concepto primer mundo muta constantemente.

El primer mundo gira hacia Asia donde cerca de 1.000 millones de glambers ansiosos de consumir esperan su turno.

El primer mundo no será la decrépita Europa. El mundo va mucho más allá de lo que vemos que nos rodea.


----------



## BRAXTON (31 Dic 2017)

A mi me gustaría que siguieramos aquí...esto es como un punto de encuentro y de intercambio de información y de intuiciones...pero comprendo perfectamente lo que dices.

Es todo una gran mentira...una gigantesca patraña.

La sociedad es un fiel reflejo de la clase dirigente, infantilizada, endiosada, sin capacidad crítica, totalmente programada por los medios...y los pocos que nos damos cuenta, no vemos la manera de articular un movimiento que rompa con esta forma endiablada de vivir...

Quizá porque sea imposible...y porque el ser humano incapaz de escapar a su animalidad, siempre preferira que le alimenten...a tener que buscar por si mismo la manera de alimentarse.

Desde luego, a la mayoría de los que por aquí pasamos, nos repugna el modelo deseable de persona que trata de imponer el nuevo orden mundial...por eso nos refugiamos aquí. A mi modo de entender.

Yo mismo hablando con la familia me he planteado abandonar el pais...virar nuestras vidas hacia el este...nos sujetan nuestras pequeñas, y el compromiso vital que tenemos con ellas.

Pero lo que si es cierto es que yo no educaré a mis hijas según los canones marcados por la ingeniería social...en casa, y ya desde tan tierna edad, hablamos de todos los temas tal y como moralmente los vemos. Sin ambajes.

Yo, repito, no lo veo tan controlable como tu lo ves Maese...en algún momento alguna de las variables se tornará imposible de salvar...y además, el imperio anglo va a ir perdiendo la preponderancia que otrora tuvo...eso, ya sabemos como se lo toman los anglos...

Que el mundo es ya muy viejo.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que siguieramos aquí...esto es como un punto de encuentro y de intercambio de información y de intuiciones...pero comprendo perfectamente lo que dices.
> 
> Es todo una gran mentira...una gigantesca patraña.
> 
> ...



El futuro es no deudas y tener la cabeza sobre los hombros.

3/4 partes de la clase media de Europa va destinada al sacrificio de la deuda.

Solo pido salud y memoria para no olvidar quién no merece ayuda ni comprensión.

Maese, por pura contingencia probable, analice y prepárese para el caso de una demolición larga y controlada de la riqueza de la clase media. El sistema no tiene la voracidad ni la capacidad de llegar al 100% de la población .... ahí hay una oportunidad ( me temo que LA oportunidad)


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2018)

el petroleo al alza, los tipos subirán seguro y España sin margen de actuación .......... va a ser un ridículo curioso


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2018)

Janus dijo:


> el petroleo al alza, los tipos subirán seguro y España sin margen de actuación .......... va a ser un ridículo curioso



15.000 millones más para el servicio de la deuda, otros 5.000 millones más para costear parte de las pensiones y una rebaja fuerte de las pensiones.

Así será la primera reacción a la próxima crisis.

Está bien, para que la gente sienta responsabilidad en su voto.


----------



## El Promotor (3 Ene 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Os deseo a todos mad max a tope.
> 
> Y al promotrolo una cuneta amplia.



Me emociona y mucho comprobar que se acuerden de mi en estas entrañables fiestas que ya enfilan su recta final.

También yo les deseo un feliz y neperiano 2018 que siga la estela de 2017:

*En 2017 se crearon 611.146 empleos, el mejor dato desde 2005*

03/01/2018

De esta forma, con 2017 se suman ya cuatro ejercicios en los que la afiliación ha mejorado. Concretamente, en 2014 lo hizo con 417.574 afiliados más, en 2015 con 533.186, en 2016 con 540.655) y en 2017 con 611.146.








PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## BRAXTON (3 Ene 2018)

NO hijo de satanás no...se siguieron destruyendo empleos dignos y estos fuerons sustituidos por un número indeterminado de empleos MIERDINEP O MIERDIJOBS, como gustes...

Ya lo dice CARITAS...EL NUEVO POBRE NACIONAL ES EL POBRE QUE TRABAJA POR UN CUENCO DE ARROZ...

Hablando con el hijo de una amiga que vive en Zaragoza...me comentaba el chaval que le ofrecían 500 euros por ocho horas en una empresa de alimentación como analista químico...

500 EUROS POR OCHO HORAS DIARIAS DE TRABAJO¡¡¡

ESA ES VUESTRA PUTA NEP...CON P DE POBREZA...

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 15:05 ----------

Lo resubo, con permiso, el enlace ya no existía...estoy de descanso y lo voy a ver...

[YOUTUBE]Bvdqk6N2LcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2018)

Sera en Octubre...de 2020...o no...8:


----------



## Peneliano (3 Ene 2018)

Feliz año a la gente de bien !!!
Ya han llegado los tiempos tan redichos en los que tener un empleo no significa poder llevar una vida digna. No olviden que dentro de un año hay elecciones generales y las campañas de propaganda serán cada vez de mayor intensidad .
Datos macro sin el mas mínimo análisis y es que hasta que la gente no entienda que la búsqueda de toda la partitocracia es copar las instituciones , es decir el Estado, cualquier dato se exprimirá para captar mentes adeptas sin actitud critica y reflexiva .


----------



## El Promotor (3 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sera en Octubre...de 2020...o no...8:



Los muchachos del colapso inminente y del consiguiente apocalipsis están muy nerviosos y desmoralizados. Algunos hasta han enfermado por el consumo de latunes caducados desde hace tiempo.

2017 ha sido otro año más en el que todas sus profecías han fallado y se les han vuelto a ver todas las vergüenzas. Menudos farsantes. 

Seguiremos informando sobre los nuevos logros de la imparable NEP a lo largo y ancho de 2018.


----------



## Peneliano (3 Ene 2018)

Usted si que es un farsante , bueno mas bien un proyecto de fariseo . Un siervo útil y como tal se comporta , usted no sabe lo que es que la dignidad solo conoce el discurso establecido por quien osa perpetuarse en el poder a cualquier precio. Espero que sea por que le reporta algún beneficio .......espero


----------



## Peneliano (3 Ene 2018)

España y Grecia: la crisis sigue ahí

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 22:42 ----------

El BCE supera los 230.000 millones en bonos españoles

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 22:42 ----------

La inversión pública se sitúa en 2017 en mínimos de 50 años | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ene 2018)

DON JUAN CARLOS BERMEJO:

*En términos de cotizaciones sociales, los ingresos a noviembre fueron de 99.885 millones de euros frente a los 123.773 millones de euros de gastos, es decir, presenta un déficit de 23.888 millones de euros. Esto es nada más y nada menos que un 50% más de lo previsto por el Gobierno, y también muy superior al que pronosticaba la coartada del sistema llamada AIReF.*

ESA ES LA REALIDAD, SABANDIJA ALMIZCLERA...y no la propaganda mariana que tu venenosamente viertes en el foro.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2018)

El crudo rondando ya los 68$


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ene 2018)

Yo te acepto que se pone a mas de 150 $ barril...si tu me aceptas que la siguiente fase de destruccion de oferta se va por debajo de los 20 $...

The Oil Crash: La espiral

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 19:31 ----------

"Predecir el valor del pico es más o menos imposible, pero sí que podemos adelantar que la economía debilitada no podrá aguantar precios crecientes hasta valores tan altos como 150$, con lo que probablemente el próximo pico será bien menor. Mientras dure la situación de plateau oil, lo único que podemos aventurar es la cadencia de los picos, asumiendo que tras el pico el precio se estabiliza en un valor de unos 40$."
Ese minimo...cada vez sera mas minimo...al igual que el maximo cada vez sera menos maximo...

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 19:50 ----------


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Ene 2018)

No sé si se pego el ultimo post de la Viejita Tverberg...

The Depression of the 1930s Was an Energy Crisis | Our Finite World

Me ha gustado su conclusion, energia cara y su efecto sobre una economia tensionada y fragil por muchos factores...uno de los sintomas son LOS SALARIOS BAJOS.

Los mas despistados diran " pero si el barril aun esta barato"...pero no...creo que cada barril que hoy se extrae se procesa y se vende ....NO SALE TAN BARATO...
La deuda inmensa de las petroleras no deja de confirmarlo.

Pego la conclusion...la curva de seneca ya esta muy vista aqui...

"Conclusion

There have been many views put forth about what caused the Depression of the 1930s. To my knowledge, no one has put forth the explanation that the Depression was caused by Peak Coal in 1913 in the UK, and a lack of other energy supplies that were growing rapidly enough to make up for this loss. As the UK “exported” this problem around the world, it led to greater wage disparity. US farmers were especially affected; their incomes often dropped below the level needed for families to buy the necessities of life.

The issue, as I have discussed in previous posts, is a physics issue. Creating GDP requires energy; when not enough energy (often fossil fuels) is available, the economy tends to “freeze out” the most vulnerable. Often, it does this by increased wage disparity. The people at the top of the hierarchy still have plenty. It is the people at the bottom who find themselves purchasing less and less. Because there are so many people at the bottom of the hierarchy, their lower purchasing power tends to pull the system down.

In the past, the way to get around inadequate wages for those at the bottom of the hierarchy has been to issue more debt. Some of this debt helps add more wages for non-elite workers, so it helps fix the affordability problem.
*At this time, we seem to be reaching the point where, even with more debt, we are running out of cheap energy to add to the system. When this happens, the economic system seems more prone to fracture. Ugo Bardi calls the situation “reaching the inflection point in a Seneca Cliff.”*
We were very close to the inflection point in the 1930s. We were very close to that point in 2008. We seem to be getting close to that point again now. The model of the 1930s gives us an indication regarding what to expect: apparent surpluses of commodities of all types; commodity prices that are too low; a lack of jobs, especially ones that pay an adequate wage; collapsing financial institutions. This is close to the opposite of what many people assume that peak oil will look like. But it may be a better representation of what we really should expect."


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Ene 2018)

Hola, os pongo esto de "Armando Bronca" me he asustado bastante por que en Tenerife el sistema hospitalario está colapsado, pensé que era una granujada mierda de nuestros políticos y sus recortes (que también) pero somos centro turístico de primer nivel inglés y no me extrañaría lo más mínimo que estuvieramos hasta la trancas en este asunto.

Hay apagón total al respecto y pienso que a los cretinos que nos representan los ha pillado por sorpresa.

2018, Año de Gripe Mortal - Armando Bronca


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2018)

******* dijo:


> No sé si se pego el ultimo post de la Viejita Tverberg...
> 
> The Depression of the 1930s Was an Energy Crisis | Our Finite World
> 
> ...



Te lo compro. No tengo ni idea de si va a ir a 150 y después a 20.

Tan solo llevo un tiempo escribiendo que el desequilibrio oferta-demanda llegaba a su fin y era algo que se podía aprovechar.

Podemos tener coche eléctrico y el petróleo en 120. Es cuestión de oferta vs demanda.


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> Genial análisis de Juan Carlos Barba en el Confidencial:
> 
> *El petróleo vuelve a preocupar*
> 
> El petróleo vuelve a preocupar. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana



Buen artículo y coincido en todo.

"La economía mundial se halla ahora mismo en su mejor momento en casi tres años, como vemos en el índice PMI global, en el siguiente gráfico. Los grandes problemas causados por el desplome de las materias primas a partir del verano de 2014 ya son cosa del pasado y la maquinaria económica mundial, con la excepción notable de EEUU, está funcionando a pleno rendimiento. Esto hace que la demanda de petróleo crezca con fuerza, lo que unido a la decadencia de muchos yacimientos en producción hará que esta capacidad de respuesta de la industria del petróleo se agote en algún momento, seguramente durante el próximo año."

Estamos ya medio de la fiesta que acabara en la próxima crisis de desfalco a la ciudadanía.


----------



## Peneliano (7 Ene 2018)

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 23:37 ----------

Esto también forma parte de la sección de economía. Saludos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ene 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> ---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 23:37 ----------
> 
> Esto también forma parte de la sección de economía. Saludos



Antigüamente el sexo de las mujeres se controlaba mediante el encierro en conventos cuando había carestía de alimentos para impedir aumentos de población.

Las guerras no impiden los aumentos de población, solo los frena un poco por la violencia, el autentico control demográfico es someter a planificación el sexo femenino.


----------



## Peneliano (8 Ene 2018)

Dinero colocado en bolsa por particulares al mayor nivel desde 2000. Inquietante







El horno a punto


----------



## Peneliano (9 Ene 2018)

Rato: " ESO ES EL MERCADO AMIGO " 9/1/18


----------



## Peneliano (9 Ene 2018)

Redes 10 - El Futuro y la Singularidad Tecnológica - Parte 1/3 - YouTube


----------



## bertok (9 Ene 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Dinero colocado en bolsa por particulares al mayor nivel desde 2000. Inquietante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo tiempo escribiéndolo. Esta fase de efervescencia es el prólogo de la hostia.

Pero queda fiesta.


----------



## pacomermela (9 Ene 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo tiempo escribiéndolo. Esta fase de efervescencia es el prólogo de la hostia.
> 
> Pero queda fiesta.



¿Cuánta fiesta? ¿Estamos en la fase de la fiesta en la que a las 5 de la mañana el individuo se encuentra en "su punto", mientras que una hora después se va a casa andando con cara triste por no pillar cacho, y borracho, pasando frío?


----------



## Tio_Serio (9 Ene 2018)

.. todavía le están invitando a copas.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Ene 2018)

La economia mundial ahora está tirando , las anfetas siguen haciendo efecto. De nuevo se vuelve con la propaganda inmobiliaria pese a la reducción salarial y demás factores ya comentados .
No se cual será el canario en la mina , hay varios .

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 22:54 ----------

Sigan atentos ahí arriba , no se despiten ni se dejen engañar por charlatanes a sueldo .


----------



## españa profunda (9 Ene 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo tiempo escribiéndolo. Esta fase de efervescencia es el prólogo de la hostia.
> 
> Pero queda fiesta.



este año creo que el famoso sell in may va a ser apoteosico. en marzo podemos tener el aperitivo o a lo mejor antes.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Ene 2018)

Ahí afuera quería decir . Al final de todo, de uno solo de pende ser buena persona el resto ....Saludos

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 22:56 ----------

Tengo conocidos que se creen verdaderos brokers del parqué , aun no han tenido la sensación de vértigo .

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 23:19 ----------

Rato en Intereconomia tv ay ay ay ....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Ene 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> Petróleo en 69$... ::



¡Coño! jodo y aguanta el tinglado, hay que reconocer que no les falta el nervio a los actores económicos esos.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2018)

Bendito petróleo y materias primas


----------



## Peneliano (10 Ene 2018)

Citi Says Trump and War Could Help Drive Oil to $80 - Bloomberg


----------



## Peneliano (10 Ene 2018)

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 16:59 ----------

De Guindos: "Esto no tiene nada que ver con un rescate, es apoyo financiero" - RTVE.es


----------



## El Promotor (13 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos.

Comienza de forma oficial la ofensiva neperiana de invierno del año 2018.

Ahí va la primera andanada...

*La AIReF prevé un aumento del PIB del 0,8% en el primer trimestre*

*La Autoridad Independiente de Responsabilidad Fiscal (Airef) estima un crecimiento intertrimestral del 0,8% en el PIB y del 0,7% en la ocupación para el primer trimestre de 2018.*








La NEP, imparable.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Ene 2018)

Will the World Economy Continue to

Ataca la viejita...

Pego la conclusion....entre alegria y alborozo de la NEP:

Conclusions

In 2017, the world economy seemed to be gliding smoothly along because the economy has been able to get the benefit of artificially low energy prices and artificially low interest rates. These artificially low prices and interest rates have given a temporary boost to the world economy. Countries using large amounts of energy products, including the US, especially benefitted.

We cannot expect this temporary condition to continue, however. Low oil prices have already started to disappear, with Brent oil prices at nearly $69 per barrel at this writing. The trends in oil prices and oil stocks in Figure 6 are disturbing. If oil prices begin to rise toward the price needed by oil producers, they are likely to trigger a recession and a drop in world energy consumption, just as spiking prices did in 2008-2009. There is a significant chance of collapse in the next 12 to 24 months. It is hard to know how widespread such a collapse may be; it may primarily affect particular countries and population groups.

To make matters worse, our leaders do not seem to understand the situation. The world economy badly needs rising energy consumption per capita. Plans to raise interest rates and sell QE securities, when the economy is already “at the edge,” are playing with fire. If we are to keep the world economy operating, large quantities of additional energy supplies need to be found at very low cost. It is hard to be optimistic about this happening. High-cost energy supplies are worthless when it comes to operating the economy because they are unaffordable.

Many followers of the oil situation have had great faith in Energy Returned on Energy Invested (EROI) analysis telling us which kinds of energy supplies we should increase. Unfortunately, EROI doesn’t tell us enough. It doesn’t tell us if a particular product is scalable at reasonable cost. Wind and solar are great disappointments, when total costs, including the cost of mitigating intermittency on the grid, are considered. They do not appear to be solutions on any major scale.

Other researchers looking at the energy situation have not understood how “baked into the cake” the need for economic growth, rising per capita energy consumption, and rising debt levels really are. Rising debt is not an error in how the financial system is put together; a bicycle needs a front wheel, or it cannot operate at all (Figure 18). I have written other articles regarding why debt is needed to pull the economic system forward.

This economic growth cannot be “fake growth” either, where a debt Ponzi Scheme seems to allow purchases that real-life consumers cannot afford. Quite a bit of what is reported as world GDP today is of a very “iffy” nature. If China builds a huge number of apartments that citizens cannot afford without subsidies, should these be counted as true GDP growth? How about unneeded roads, built using the rising debt of the Japanese government? Or recycling performed around the world, because it makes people “feel good,” but really requires substantial subsidies?

At this point, it is hard for us to know where we really are, because every government wants to make GDP results look as favorable as possible. It is clear, however, that 2018 and 2019 can be expected to have more challenges than 2017. We have interesting times ahead!


----------



## Peneliano (15 Ene 2018)

Bank of france says has invested some of of its foreign exchange reserves in chinese yuan: Rtrs

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 19:48 ----------

El BCE podría acabar de un 'plumazo' con el programa de estímulos en septiembre - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 20:24 ----------

Bank of england's tenreyro says there are "huge" problems with measurement of gdp: Rtrs


----------



## vpsn (16 Ene 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> Petróleo en 70$ ::



Cual es el precio objetivo donde todo se va a la mierda? 100?


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (16 Ene 2018)

Qué miedo me da la Bolsa este año, qué miedo. La Bolsa americana puede provocar un tsunami que arrastre también a España. Mucho cuidado.


----------



## El Promotor (17 Ene 2018)

Cuerpo a tierra, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos.

Ahí va la segunda andanada...

*El boom económico de la Eurozona: de 'hombre enfermo' a ser la gran sorpresa mundial*

17/01/2018

El 'renacimiento' de la Eurozona está siendo fuerte, no parece albergar grandes desequilibrios y da pocas señales de estar perdiendo ritmo. Los economistas están tomando nota y revisan al alza sus previsiones para el bloque, que poco a poco sigue reduciendo los recursos ociosos (del factor trabajo y capital) a la par que mantiene un fuerte superávit por cuenta corriente (capacidad de financiación al resto del mundo).

En la encuesta mensual de Bloomberg, la primera del año, los encuestados han incrementado su perspectiva de crecimiento para 2018 hasta el 2,2%, cerca del ritmo del 2,4% estimado para el año pasado, el máximo en una década.

El optimismo contrasta con la visión tibia que tenían los expertos a comienzos de 2017. Los economistas en ese entonces consideraban que el impulso se estaba ralentizando, pero han tenido que actualizar las proyecciones una y otra vez para mantenerse al día con el rendimiento de la economía.








Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (18 Ene 2018)




----------



## El Promotor (20 Ene 2018)

Tercera andanada, estimados agoreros y cenizos...

*Fitch mejora la calificación a España de BBB+ a A-

Fitch eleva el rating de España hasta 'A-', un grado de solvencia que no tenía desde 2012*








Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (22 Ene 2018)




----------



## BRAXTON (22 Ene 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> Hola Promotor o
> 
> Tengo unas preguntas para usted, me gustaría conocer su sabia opinión.
> 
> ...



Pero al PLOMOTROL LA MORONEGRADA LE ALQUILA SUS PISITOS!!!

ES UN WIN-WIN EN TODA REGLA...

Su postura antiinmigración es de boquilla...es una palillero hijo de puta que ya tendrá sus reservas fuera de este estercolero...

A ver si alguien cree que él compra lo que predica...


NI DE COÑA¡¡¡

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 10:38 ----------

Y AHORA SACA A FITCH...pobre payaso...

Sigue lamiéndole el culo a tu amo...SUBNORMAL¡¡¡


----------



## Peneliano (24 Ene 2018)

A Year After Trump, Davos Elite Fear Cyberattacks and War - Bloomberg

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 08:46 ----------

Goldman Sachs risk barometer at record highs... higher than 2000 and 2007 tops. $SPY


----------



## El Promotor (25 Ene 2018)

Cuarta andanada en forma de EPA del 4T de 2017.

*El paro bajó en 471.100 personas en 2017, hasta niveles de 2008, y se crearon 490.300 empleos*








Ahí la llevan.








Impresionante.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Ene 2018)

Aleee...ahora TONTOPOLLA, vamos a analizar el tipo de contrato que se firmo en HISPANISTÁN...

Venga valiente...AHÍ LA LLEVAS...es tu oportunidad muletillaaaa...

No sabes tanto???

No vas dando lecciones???

Venga, maestro CIRUELA...estamos expectantes...a ver si te pesan los huevos...o los llevas inflados de aire...

Necio tuerce botas...a quién se creerá semejante imbécil que le está predicando la REP...


----------



## Peneliano (25 Ene 2018)

Brent 71
EUR/USD 1,2409


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ene 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> No he podido evitar hacer una foto de pantalla
> 
> Pero, además, ¿Qué opina el Promotor del Petróleo?



Que es genial y que esto va pá-rriba.


----------



## Peneliano (25 Ene 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Cuarta andanada en forma de EPA del 4T de 2017.
> 
> *El paro bajó en 471.100 personas en 2017, hasta niveles de 2008, y se crearon 490.300 empleos*
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2018)

Paso a saludar a la gente de bien.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Ene 2018)

Que tal Bertok ?? la cosa parece que se acelera .

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 21:49 ----------








Tengan cuidado ahí fuera , no se dejen engañar por charlatanes . La cosa es seria , y acuérdense que de ustedes solo depende ser buenas personas. Que tengan un buen fin de semana las gente de bien .


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Que tal Bertok ?? la cosa parece que se acelera .
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 21:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Ocupado pelando la gallina y solventando algunos problemas personales.

He vuelto

[youtube]xaRHgUS_49Q[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (27 Ene 2018)

EXCLUSIVE: U.S. CFTC to fine UBS, Deutsche Bank, HSBC for futures market spoofing, manipulation - sources


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ene 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> EXCLUSIVE: U.S. CFTC to fine UBS, Deutsche Bank, HSBC for futures market spoofing, manipulation - sources



Osea, que quieren cobrar una paguita por hacer lo que habitualmente hacen ellos.


----------



## Bulldog99 (27 Ene 2018)

Iré directo al grano y sin rodeos:
- Tengo vecinos a los que les hablé de este foro y son adeptos a él. No puedo dar más datos porque me canean. Se les han caducado los latunes que compraron en 2012 y como se han quedado en casa aprendiendo a vivir a modo Neanderthal en vez de ir posicionandose y formandose estos años, están fuera del sistema sin estudios y sin experiencia laboral. Alguno tiene barba como el naufrago de la pelicula porque ha descuidado la higiene. A dos les han dejado las mujeres y se han ido con otros que hacían algo por la vida. Mi pregunta es... a quienes piden responsabilidades esos 3 subseres ahora? al vendedor de humo del foro o a ellos mismos por caer en el timo de la estampita?

- Por otro lado, me alegra ver a Bertok de vuelta tras unos días... seguro que después de vender su piso de Usera ha estado mirando otros pisos para alquilar a los comprahumos del foro y seguir sin dar palo al agua. 

Feliz 2018... bueno feliz por decir algo, porque entre la creación de 400.000 puestos de trabajo, la subida del salario mínimo y el salario a funcionarios, el cumplir con el objetivo de deficit y el financiarnos con la prima en 80... a alguno le da un síncope.


----------



## Peneliano (27 Ene 2018)

Quizás sus vecinos se creyeron el cuento de la lechera y que podían vivir por encima de sus posibilidades . Me imagino que si usted le recomendó el foro seguirían en base a la amistad que les une sus post , su conciencia le reprobará.
Salir , hacer deporte y estar rodeado de un circulo social sano es básico para mantener el equilibrio , dígaselo a sus amigos mientras juegan al mus. 
Para escribir un post con cierto ingenio lo fundamental es ternerlo. No pasa nada usted se pasa por aquí y al acabar se va con la sensación de manejar la prosa de forma divina , eso es lo que cuenta.
Es sábado , dese usted un paseo y disfrute de un buen centro comercial , España necesita de versados como usted que no la dejen caer mediante el noble acto contemporáneo del consumo.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 16:08 ----------

Recuerden que no existe nada mas peligroso que un charlatán que se cree versado . Buen fin de semana a las gentes de bien .


----------



## El Promotor (29 Ene 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Ocupado pelando la gallina y solventando algunos problemas personales.
> 
> He vuelto



Espero de todo corazón que no haya sido nada grave.

Por otro lado, aquí le dejo su zasca de bienenvenida...

*La Cámara de Comercio de España prevé que el paro baje al 15,2% en 2018 y se creen más de 400.00 empleos*

Es decir, vamos para cinco años consecutivos de creación de empleo y bajada del paro. Exactamente lo contrario que usted, B-raxton & cía llevan años prediciendo en este hilo-cueva desde el principio.

Un saludo y tal.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2018)

JCB es ese farmacéutico que se ha hecho podemita y que quiere medrar a costa de quien sea, ¿no?


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Ene 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Espero de todo corazón que no haya sido nada grave.
> 
> Por otro lado, aquí le dejo su zasca de bienenvenida...
> 
> ...




Todo se resume en una cuestion...

El haber trasformado el pais en un estado bolivariano donde se ha repartido el trabajo, donde se medra por la conexion a la teta publica, donde no importa la viaviidad del negocio si no el respaldo del poder...donde se paga gasto corriente con deuda...donde el mayor negocio es el de la venta de bonos...donde nuestros hijos tienen un futuro de pobreza como putas y camareros...

ES SOSTENIBLE O NO...Y EN CASO DE NO SERLO...CUALES SERAN LAS CONSECUENCIAS.

SOLO TIENEN UN REMEDIO PARA TODO, CREAR DINERO DE LA NADA...

EL DIA QUE NO FUNCIONE...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ene 2018)

Lo acabo de ver ahora, han jodido bien a los japoneses:







Un petrolero a tenido un derrame fatal:







El sushi se va por por las nubes y los pescadores japoneses van a pescar asfalto como los gallegos.


----------



## Peneliano (31 Ene 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (31 Ene 2018)

Greenspan: I think there are two bubbles: A stock market bubble and a bond market bubble


----------



## Peneliano (31 Ene 2018)




----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Greenspan: I think there are two bubbles: A stock market bubble and a bond market bubble



Jajaja con el viejo de los cojones.

Este tío es una puta plaga.


----------



## Peneliano (31 Ene 2018)

El mercado de futuros sobre el tipo de interés de los fondos federales están descontando una subida de tipos en marzo con una probabilidad del 99%.
JLC


----------



## Peneliano (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Bulldog99 (1 Feb 2018)

La deuda de las familias cae hasta su nivel más bajo desde mayo de 2006

La deuda de las familias ya está a nivel de 2006


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Feb 2018)

Hola, os traigo este comentario de la Sra.Gail y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

*Bardi también señala un artículo sobre la Tierra automática por un "Dr. D "afirmando que el plan detrás de los recortes de impuestos de Trump es el siguiente (incluido el resultado esperado del Dr. D):

1. Trump comienza con una semilla de maíz plausible, un cartel publicitario: un recorte de impuestos y unos pocos billones de dólares en el extranjero para iniciar el movimiento económico.

2. Si la Fed aumenta las tasas, eso atraerá billones de capital mundial que Trump quiere, suficiente para girar el dial y realmente importar.

3. El dinero suficiente que fluye hacia los Estados Unidos generará una demanda de dólares estadounidenses, y los dólares estadounidenses aumentarán. Esta parte tiene que funcionar. Sé llamativo, atrae la atención. Vete grande o vete a casa

4. El aumento de US $ atraerá a los compradores extranjeros a la inversión de EE. UU. Y, juntos, el mercado bursátil aumentará intuitivamente.

5. La Fed detectará sobrecalentamiento y elevará las tasas una y otra vez en un ciclo de refuerzo, atrayendo capital solo a los EE. UU. Y sofocando al mundo.

6. La inversión masiva reindustrializa a los EE. UU. Hasta cierto punto, mientras que el alto USD le da un poco de alivio a Main Street.

7. Las compras extranjeras, mejores empleos y tasas de cambio bajas evitan el colapso de la vivienda, mientras que todos los bonos hipotecarios también se venden en el extranjero.

8. Los mercados emergentes son golpeados por los altos dólares estadounidenses y fallan, llevando cada vez más capital a refugios seguros como Estados Unidos.

9. En definitiva, EE. UU. Hace lo que todas las monedas de reserva hacen y NO PASA.

Luego agrega:

10. El mundo entero, estrangulado por los EE. UU. Y su dólar, no tiene otra opción que rechazar el sistema de EE. UU. Totalmente en contratos privados y pasar a una alternativa.

11. Ahora tenemos al menos tres alternativas: el bloque bancario CIPS / Yuan, el oro y las criptomonedas. No son exclusivos: el resultado más probable es una nota comercial respaldada en oro a un precio de Yuan en una cadena de bloques, tal vez en la Bolsa de Shanghai.

12. Al ser demasiado alto, el dólar estadounidense también paraliza a Estados Unidos, pero la moneda alternativa que crea el mundo se convierte en el bote salvavidas para escapar. Seamos simples y digamos que es Bitcoin (no lo será): Bitcoin golpea el millón de dólares de John McAfee. ¿Cómo se llama cuando una moneda se convierte rápidamente en valor de 1/10, 1/100, 1 / 1,000,000 del estándar? ¿No es esa hiperinflación?

13. Los EE. UU., Como todas las naciones desde Adam Smith, incumplen su deuda de $ 20T en dólares -y toda su deuda interna de consumidores, corporativos y de pensiones- utilizando la "hiperinflación" del dólar. El nuevo giro es que, en lugar de oro, se hiperinflama frente a criptos o el nuevo estándar de intercambio mundial como se planeó en 1971 y se publicitó en 1988.

14. El restablecimiento ocurre, nadie muere (en los EE. UU.), Las cadenas de suministro se mantienen, los flujos de petróleo y la economía deja de ser un medio salvaje, diabólico de robo y control y vuelve a ser un intercambio justo y voluntario. Por ahora.

Por supuesto, Bardi no cita todo esto. Señala que, por supuesto, los imperios siguen una curva Séneca. La expansión infinita no es posible. Hadrian fue vilipendiado, y probablemente Trump también lo será.

*


----------



## Peneliano (2 Feb 2018)

Con el cha ca cha del tren 







---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 20:43 ----------


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2018)

Ya llega la inflación.

El demonio en la tierra lo pronostica

[youtube]tBlGYK_L-oQ[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (5 Feb 2018)

Nada como el olor a agorero y cenizo chamuscado por la mañana debido a las buenas noticias económicas...







*La actividad económica de la zona euro, en máximos de doce años*

05/02/2018

Concretamente, este indicador ha marcado al comienzo de año en los 58,8 puntos, su mayor nivel desde junio de 2006 y se ha situado por encima de la estimación inicial de 58,6 puntos, según IHS Markit,q ue elabora este informe a partir de las encuestas remitidas a un panel de más de 5.000 empresas pertenecientes al sector manufacturero y al sector servicios.

El índice compuesto lleva creciendo 55 meses consecutivos y en enero se ha visto impulsado por la entrada de nuevos pedidos y por la mayor creación de empleo desde 2000.

El estirón de la producción manufacturera superó el crecimiento delsector servicios. Por países,IHS Markit destaca que la actividad económica se ha expandido en todos los países analizados, aunque destaca el repunte de Francia, Alemania e Italia.

Chris Williamson, chief business economist de IHS Markit, calcula que si continúa este ritmo de crecimiento el PIB del primer trimestre de la zona euro marcará un aumento del 1% intertrimestral, aunque sostiene "probablemente resulte más débil que dicha tasa, siguiendo la tendencia de las recientes publicaciones del PIB que muestran que las estimaciones preliminares de crecimiento serán revisadas posteriormente al alza". Además, indica que es de esperar, si se sigue este tendencia, "los esponsables de la política monetaria establezcan una línea progresivamente más dura".

*PMI servicios zona euro enero 58,0 frente 57,6 esperado y anterior*

05/02/2018








Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Feb 2018)

sp -2,6%
dow -3%

---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 21:07 ----------








---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 21:11 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (7 Feb 2018)

debe estar aqui 

Byung-Chul Han:


----------



## El Promotor (8 Feb 2018)

Más malas noticias para ustedes...

*La producción industrial crece un 2,6% en 2017 y suma 4 años de ascensos*

El Índice General de Producción Industrial (IPI) repuntó una media del 2,6% en 2017, impulsado por todos los sectores, especialmente por los bienes de consumo duradero y los bienes intermedios, según ha informado este jueves el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

08/02/2018

De esta forma, *la producción industrial encadena su cuarto ascenso anual consecutivo después de los logrados en 2016 (+1,6%), 2015 (+3,3%) y 2014 (+1,5%)*, año éste último en el que logró su primer repunte desde que estalló la crisis, en 2007.

En 2017, la producción de bienes de consumo duradero se incrementó una media del 5,5% respecto al año anterior; la de los bienes intermedios lo hizo en un 5%; la de los bienes de equipo aumentó un 2,5%; la de la energía un 1,6%, y la de los bienes de consumo no duradero subió un 0,3%.

*Corregida de efectos estacionales y de calendario, la producción industrial aumentó un 3% en 2017, con incrementos en todos los sectores.* El mayor crecimiento fue para los bienes de consumo duradero (+5,6%), seguido de los bienes intermedios (+5,3%), los bienes de equipo (+2,9%), la energía (+2%) y los bienes de consumo no duradero (+0,8%).

En 2017 la producción industrial se incrementó en 14 comunidades autónomas. Murcia (+9,2%), Cantabria (+7,3%) y Asturias (+7,2%) presentaron las tasas medias más elevadas, mientras que los únicos descensos correspondieron a La Rioja (-5,9%), Castilla y León (-5,2%) y Navarra (-0,8%).

Sube un 2,9% interanual en diciembre

En el último mes de 2017, la producción industrial registró un crecimiento del 2,9% respecto a diciembre de 2016, tasa dos puntos inferior a la de noviembre. No obstante, con el avance interanual de diciembre, la producción industrial encadenó ocho meses consecutivos de incrementos interanuales.

*Corregida de efectos estacionales y de calendario, la producción industrial presentó en diciembre un crecimiento interanual del 6,1% respecto al mismo mes de 2016, tasa 1,5 puntos superior a la registrada en noviembre.
*
En diciembre, los índices corregidos de efectos estacionales y de calendario presentaron tasas anuales positivas en todos los sectores. El mayor incremento lo registró la energía (+9,7%), seguido de los bienes de equipo (+9,3%) y de los bienes intermedios (+6%).

En tasa mensual (diciembre de 2017 sobre noviembre del mismo año), la producción industrial aumentó un 0,9% eliminando los efectos estacionales y de calendario, en contraste con el avance mensual del 1,1% de noviembre y con el retroceso del 0,6% de un año antes.

Por sectores industriales, todos presentaron tasas mensuales positivas en diciembre, destacando los avances de los bienes de consumo duradero (+3,2%), la energía (+1,5%) y los bienes de equipo (+1,1%).


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Feb 2018)

http://www.eleconomista.es/materias-primas/noticias/8927644/02/18/A-quien-le-compra-el-petroleo-Espana-En-2017-las-compras-de-crudo-ascendieron-a-6584-millones-de-toneladas.html


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> ¿A quién le compra el petróleo España? Las compras de crudo ascienden a 65,84 millones de toneladas al año - elEconomista.es



El futuro de España es muy malo.

Al mongolo habría que colgarlo.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Feb 2018)

Por eso mariano entona ahora el AHORRAD AHORRAD...españolitos...porque ni la pension ni la educacion de vuestros hijos es SEGURA.


----------



## PocoTú (9 Feb 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más malas noticias para ustedes...
> 
> *La producción industrial crece un 2,6% en 2017 y suma 4 años de ascensos*
> 
> ...



En Noruega tienen un indice similar de crecimiento y el valor de los inmuebles cae profundamente. Estan preocupados.

Y España no es Noruega, ni nunca lo ha sido.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Feb 2018)

Se puede engañar a una mayoria durante un tiempo...incluso se puede engañar a una minoria permanentemente.

Lo que no se puede es engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Feb 2018)

B-raxton dijo:


> Se puede engañar a una mayoria durante un tiempo...incluso se puede engañar a una minoria permanentemente.
> 
> Lo que no se puede es engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.



Totalmente cierto. Los cuentos de terror apocalíptico que ustedes repiten una y otra vez ya no cuelan.

Vamos, que nos vamos...

*El crecimiento de la economía española se acelera en el arranque del año*

Los datos de empleo en enero han sido mejores de lo esperado, con un descenso de 178.000 afiliaciones sobre diciembre, inferior a los 214.000 previstos. Además, esta caída obedece a la estacionalidad y, una vez corregido dicho efecto, la Seguridad Social sumó 59.000 nuevos cotizantes, mejorando el ritmo de crecimiento del pasado trimestre, con un promedio de +53.000, y el especialmente flojo registro de diciembre (+42.000).








Servicios y construcción

La externalización de servicios y la construcción residencial explican, en gran medida, la positiva evolución del mercado laboral. Por un lado, los servicios mejoran claramente el dato de diciembre, debido a una mayor contribución de los servicios profesionales, categoría que incluye una amalgama de ramas de actividad como científicos, abogados o ingenieros, pero cuyo impulso responde al creciente proceso de externalización de servicios. En menor medida, también mejora el sector de telecomunicaciones, tecnología y medios, donde el efecto de la externalización es, igualmente, destacable.

Por el contrario, y como puede observarse en el siguiente gráfico, la aportación de las actividades relacionadas con el consumo pierden peso, lo que indicaría que el consumo de los hogares podría estar alcanzando su cénit.








Por otra parte, la construcción, en concreto el sector residencial, también está funcionando como catalizador de la expansión económica. Este sector podría ser de nuevo la gran sorpresa del año, tal y como ocurrió en 2017, cuando aceleró su crecimiento desde el 3% al 6,7%, tal y como avanzó Libre Mercado.








El PIB podría crecer un 0,8%

Estos positivos datos de empleo apuntan a una aceleración de la actividad en el primer trimestre del año, hasta el 0,8%, una décima más que a cierre de 2017. En este sentido, los indicadores de actividad PMI reflejan también un alto nivel de dinamismo en enero. En concreto, el PMI de manufacturas refleja una aceleración en los nuevos pedidos a la exportación, mientras que el de servicios indica otro trimestre de fortaleza, según Markit.








Por ello, y aunque todavía es pronto para ofrecer una estimación definitiva, el buen arranque de año avanza un crecimiento del PIB del 3% en 2018 (3,2%, en concreto), por encima de las previsiones oficiales -el Gobierno acaba de anunciar que elevará su previsión actual hasta el 2,5%, como mínimo- y de los analistas privados, cuyo consenso del Panel Funcas es ahora del 2,6%. Así pues, de cumplirse esta previsión, la economía española repetiría el mismo proceso registrado en 2017, cuando, progresivamente, fue mejorando sus estimaciones según fue avanzando el año.

Y si el empleo ha registrado un buen mes, el paro no ha sido menos. Es cierto que en enero hay 67.000 personas más apuntadas al antiguo Inem, pero lo que a primera vista puede parecer una mal dato no lo es. Primero, porque en el análisis de una serie con estacionalidad debe corregirse este efecto y el resultado ajustado es, en realidad, de una caída de 25.000 desempleados.

Además, el paro debería analizarse junto a la evolución del empleo, debido al incentivo que la creación de puestos de trabajo puede generar sobre la población inactiva que decide ponerse a buscar un trabajo ante las mayores expectativas de encontrarlo.

La combinación de empleo y paro ofrece una aproximación acerca de la población activa, cuya tendencia anual está mejorando desde inicios de 2017. A medio plazo, el crecimiento de la economía precisa de una mayor población activa, por lo que el hecho de que gente sin incentivos para buscar trabajo decida registrarse en el INEM para encontrar uno puede afear las estadísticas de forma coyuntural, pero, en el fondo, es un aspecto positivo.









La NEP, imparable.


----------



## El Promotor (20 Feb 2018)

Y De Guindos se sentará a la diestra de San Draghi de la Nep en el BCE.

Loado sea junto al Supremo Hacedor...








Amén.


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2018)

Arriba, hostias.

[youtube]DFxGCA6cbiU[/youtube]


----------



## AIRIS (22 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> Se puede engañar a una mayoria durante un tiempo...incluso se puede engañar a una minoria permanentemente.
> 
> Lo que no se puede es engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.



"Claro. La pregunta: entonces, ¿cuál es la razón de que se justifique como económicamente positiva la llegada de estos refugiados? . Pienso que sólo una: aumentar la oferta de trabajo para forzar los salarios a la baja y aumentar la población activa en la que escoger a los mejores elementos comprando su trabajo más barato."
S.N.Becerra, 09/09/2015

Y la "izquierda" calla...y cobra...



La llegada de refugiados aumentará la oferta de trabajo????: .... No sería más bien la oferta de TRABAJADORES lo que aumentaría ????


----------



## BRAXTON (22 Feb 2018)

AIRIS dijo:


> "Claro. La pregunta: entonces, ¿cuál es la razón de que se justifique como económicamente positiva la llegada de estos refugiados? . Pienso que sólo una: aumentar la oferta de trabajo para forzar los salarios a la baja y aumentar la población activa en la que escoger a los mejores elementos comprando su trabajo más barato."
> S.N.Becerra, 09/09/2015
> 
> Y la "izquierda" calla...y cobra...
> ...



Si, obviamente debe interpretarse oferta de trabajadores...o aumento de trabajadores...

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 10:13 ----------




El Promotor dijo:


> Y De Guindos se sentará a la diestra de San Draghi de la Nep en el BCE.
> 
> Loado sea junto al Supremo Hacedor...
> 
> ...



Que dice WINDOWS que si sube el precio del dinero...vamos de culo, PLOMOTROL!!!

Ya les has mandao otra de NEP a los del CARREFUL!!!???

Eres un puto vago...marianen te va a despedir este año...la gente se va a saturar de tanta NEP!!!

Con P de pobreza....

Con P de precariedad....


----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2018)

esta España es gloriosa,

cuando los zulos suben y se comienzan a limitar ventas reales, cuando el precio de adquisicion de energía sube suponiendo un incremento brutal de gasto a España, cuando la situación política y atentados y Calafulonia suponen un freno para el progreso económico, cuando la corrupción está en el summit de la desfachatez, cuando las empresas españolas ampliamente instaladas en latinoamérica están arrastrándose por los suelos ....... LA ECONOMÍA ESPAÑOLA SUBE.

eso es promotrollo, pero te lo voy a explicar.

vives en un país en el que la deuda se incrementa en 60,000 millones anualmente (según cifras oficiales, las reales serán mayores) y el PIB crece 30,000 euros. Si no lo entiendes, dilo que te lo explicamos un poquito mejor.


----------



## Sardinita en lata (22 Feb 2018)

Janus dijo:


> esta España es gloriosa,
> 
> cuando los zulos suben y se comienzan a limitar ventas reales, cuando el precio de adquisicion de energía sube suponiendo un incremento brutal de gasto a España, cuando la situación política y atentados y Calafulonia suponen un freno para el progreso económico, cuando la corrupción está en el summit de la desfachatez, cuando las empresas españolas ampliamente instaladas en latinoamérica están arrastrándose por los suelos ....... LA ECONOMÍA ESPAÑOLA SUBE.
> 
> ...



Hasta que todo reviente. Sospecho que con Windows en el BCE, va a comenzar el espectáculo de la subida de tipos. Una cosa tengo clara: el PP, por mucho que se empeñen sus CM's, no volverá a ganar las elecciones.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## visaman (22 Feb 2018)

mientras no exportemos putas de alto estanding esto esta petado


----------



## El Promotor (22 Feb 2018)

A ver...



bertok dijo:


> Arriba, hostias.
> 
> [youtube]DFxGCA6cbiU[/youtube]



Se nota que el camarada Sánchez Mato tiene mucho tiempo libre desde que Carmena le cortó la cabeza de forma inmisericorde.

Menudo bufón.


----------



## xavik (22 Feb 2018)

Supongo que tienen previsto subir los tipos cuando se prevea una subida de la inflación como en USA (¿por encima del objetivo del 2% por ejemplo?).

El shadow rate europeo está aún muy bajo, aunque virando hacia arriba.







Cuando el shadow rate americano cruzó a positivo fue justo cuando subieron tipos, por lo que es bastante fiable.


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2018)

[youtube]frjFUdnUf2k[/youtube]


----------



## BRAXTON (23 Feb 2018)

Esta mañana estaba viendo los titulares de Bloomberg y creo que el tipo de interés de las cipotecas yanquis ya estaba en el 4.4 %...según Freddy Mac...

Si eso ocurre aquí...se acabo...


----------



## bertok (23 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba viendo los titulares de Bloomberg y creo que el tipo de interés de las cipotecas yanquis ya estaba en el 4.4 %...según Freddy Mac...
> 
> Si eso ocurre aquí...se acabo...



Otra generación de pepitos volverán a ser sacrificados en la pira del wannabismo capitalista.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (24 Feb 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PROMOTOR!!! ESTOY ANSIOSO POR VER TUS ANÁLISIS RESPECTO A LOS ÚLTIMOS ACONTECIMIENTOS DE LA NEP

PUEDES EMPEZAR POR HABLAR DE LA BUENA GESTIÓN DEL SISTEMA DE PENSIONES Y TERMINAR POR EXPLICAR EL NÚMERO CRECIENTE DE ERES A LO LARGO DEL PAÍS. 

Da la cara miserable


----------



## Victor Chanov (25 Feb 2018)

Yo más que NEP, viendo la actualidad en España, veo "NED": nueva época de delincuencia

Yo no veo que aumente la prosperidad, lo que está aumentando es la criminialidad, y los mass mierda lo están tapando


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)




----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Feb 2018)

Bertok, este hilo cumple 6 años en Agosto y leyendolo observo que el owned es quizá el más grande de la historia del foro.


----------



## bertok (26 Feb 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> Bertok, este hilo cumple 6 años en Agosto y leyendolo observo que el owned es quizá el más grande de la historia del foro.



Owned el tuyo que cada día que transcurre pasas más hambre. Alimaña.

Si el hilo no te ayuda, no entres.

O mejor, entra y aprende.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Feb 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Owned el tuyo que cada día que transcurre pasas más hambre. Alimaña.
> 
> Si el hilo no te ayuda, no entres.
> 
> O mejor, entra y aprende.



No te lo tomes a mal pero ninguna de tus profecias se ha cumplido y como te digo, va para seís años.

Desde que se abriò este hilo, a mi me ha dado tiempo de:

1. Casarme.
2. Tener un hijo que va a guarderia privada.
3. Hacer viajes de ocio.
4. Comprar un casa en la playa.
5. Comprar dos motos.
6. Vender una moto
6. Comprar un coche 
7. Vender un piso.
8. Vender un negocio.
9. Reformar un piso.
10. Reformar una casa.

Y yo soy una alimaña como tu dices y un pringado añado yo pero nada de comunidades madmaxistas, tanques de gasolina par autoabastecimiento o trueque.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)

Wanabista de medio pelo compartiendo lo que es éxito en su escala de valores .

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 16:50 ----------

-Compro dos motos.
-Vendo una moto.
-Tener un hijo que va a una guardería privada .
......................
Después alguno se pregunta que tipo de sociedad es en la que vivimos , se pregunta por que no viene el masa max en su concepto filmatográfico .


----------



## El Promotor (26 Feb 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> Bertok, este hilo cumple 6 años en Agosto y leyendolo observo que el owned es quizá el más grande de la historia del foro.



Efectivamente, estimado forero.

El hilo-cueva acumula un owned tras otro a los falsos profetas burbumoris del hundimiento. Sobre todo en el periodo 2014-2017, cuando la NEP irrumpe en la escena económica y política de España y va ganando fuerza mes a mes. No hace falta aclarar que en 2018 sucederá lo mismo.

Este lugar es como una reserva de agoreros y cenizos donde los Bertok, B-raxton, Peneliano, Sir Torpedo & cía muestran a los turistas que se aventuran a entrar aquí cómo se muere cienes y cienes de veces... Para nada. Y aunque la realidad les golpea con dureza y les muestra con datos y hechos objetivos que el país se recupera con fuerza y optimismo, las almas desdichadas que por aquí pululan se hallan atrapadas en una infernal espiral de negación e ira sin ser capaces de avanzar en las fases del duelo. 

Es una pena lo de estos chicos. De verdad. Pero yo me niego a darlos por perdidos. Todavía se les puede salvar de sí mismos. No a todos pero si a una parte. Me refiero a los menos fanatizados y cegados por su odio a todo y a todos.

Solo tienen que dar el primer paso y reconocer que estaban equivocados. Entonces la NEP les tenderá la mano.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)

Dedíquese a colgar noticias de Podemos , que lo de argumentar es cosa bien distinta . Además ya es la hora de la merienda y seguro que en su fiambrera tiene el bocadillo de Nocilla que le ha hecho su madre.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Feb 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Wanabista de medio pelo compartiendo lo que es éxito en su escala de valores .
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 16:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Dos motos por valor de 30.000 euros y la guarderia me cuesta 6000 euros al año. No es exito pero si es lo opuesto a comer sopa de zapato.

Y reitero, soy un pringado nivel máximo. Solo era un ejemplo de lo que le ha dado tiempo a hacer a muchos ciudadanos españoles mientras en este hilo se presagia el mad max desde hace seis años.

...eh que lo mismo no son seis años, son 12 o tal vez 20 y mientrás tanto se nos escapa la vida.

. Si quereís ver a gente pasandolas canutas haced un viaje de 200 o 300 kilometros a cualquier pueblo de Portugal y allí tampoco hay madmax


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Feb 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> Dos motos por valor de 30.000 euros y la guarderia me cuesta 6000 euros al año. No es exito pero si es lo opuesto a comer sopa de zapato.
> 
> Y reitero, soy un pringado nivel máximo. Solo era un ejemplo de lo que le ha dado tiempo a hacer a muchos ciudadanos españoles mientras en este hilo se presagia el mad max desde hace seis años.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo que no ha habido madmax? para empezar Blesa (se supone oficialmente) que está con pijama de madera.

Y una larga retahíla de muertos poco comunes y muy importantes todos ellos.

Las autoridades están tan acojonadas que encierran a la gente por estupideces.

El Popular hizo Bail-in, todo un logro humano, y se profetizó aquí.

Usted mismo está dando la tabarra aquí a cuenta de una subida de tipos interés que le van a asaltar la casa los desesperados buscando comida, no airee mucho su holgada economía personal (dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué faltas).

Me alegra sobre manera su magnífica vida, me molesta más que se dedique restregarnosla en la cara en medio de la miseria generalizada que por alguna razón no puede ver, supongo que el servicio doméstico le lleva la basura al contenedor de la calle donde una furibunda legión de desarrapados se pelean por las sobras de su caviar iraní.

Le recuerdo que hay un embargo comercial contra Irán.

PD: No se preocupe, gente como usted (es un decir) TAMBIÉN se profetizó en este hilo su salida del armario para dar la murga en este hilo.

Salude a Guindos de mi parte.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)

Pero por que pone el precio de las motos y de la guardería ???

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 21:57 ----------

Si su proyecto vital se resume en esto que ha venido a contar , no se si felicitarle o darle mi mas sentido pésame .
No hace falta irse demasiado lejos para ver la prevaricación de miles de familias en España , ni tan siquiera irse a las zonas de extrarradio . Lo que pasa es que los ojos del wanabista están mas predispuestos hacia un escaparate , que hacia lo que le rodea .
Eso no quiere decir que a sus alrededor no pasen cosas , pero mientras usted hace cálculos de lo que le vale mantener dos motos de 30.000 euros y una guardería privada de 6.000 pues ........
Por cierto le agradezco que siga esa linea , es mas debería pensar en comprarse otro pisto en la playa oiga , a poder ser de la Sareb .

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 21:59 ----------

P.D no " prevaricación " sino depauperación.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Feb 2018)

Se que en España hay muchas personas desempleadas, cobrando subsidios y con trabajos precarios, conozco a muchisima gente en esa situación.

A otros tantos que en el transcurso de estos años se ha casado, paga colegios privados, compra coches de 30 mil euros, pisos de 200 mil, mucha gente así.

También conozco a mogollón de gente que ha comprado casas de más de medio millón de euros, segundas viviendas de 150mil, viajes de 10.000 euros y cosas por el estilo.

Mad max, olla comunitaria, depositos de gasolina caseros y demás cosas que se vienen comentando en este hilo desde hace seis largos años, aun no he visto nada de eso.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)

Los primeros han sido expulsados del sistema , los segundos serán los próximos en limpiarse las lagrimas .


----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Feb 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Los primeros han sido expulsados del sistema , los segundos serán los próximos en limpiarse las lagrimas .



Exactamente cuando?

Te recuerdo que se ha aprobado ya la renta minima de inserción en toda España.

En Portugal hay gente que trabaja por 400 euros al mes, 10 horas diarias y allí un champú de 100 ml cuesta 4 euros... allí la gente no está aprendiendo defensa personal ni tiene latas de atun escondidas. En Portugal no hay programas de Rentas minimas de inserción y u champú cuesta 1 euro


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (26 Feb 2018)

Yaya.... pero hablamos del sistema de pensiones...


----------



## Peneliano (26 Feb 2018)

Pero oiga su idea de consumo de picadora es necesaria en un tanto por ciento elevado de la población ,le aseguro que le agradezco su sincero esfuerzo.
Con lo que usted paga por un piso en playa , yo me iré de vacaciones durante mas de 30 años a diferentes lugares del globo , adquiriré conocimientos y luego cuando un patrio me venga a hablar de su apartamento en la playa , le miraré mientras pienso si tengo algo que hacer que se me quedó en el tintero.
Pero su esfuerzo lo valoro , le animo a que siga remando y que anime a los suyos . Familiares y amigos mas allegados ( a esos que le enseña sus motos e invita al apartamento ) debe usted convencer que la cosa va bien , que se enfanguen por que las motos de 30.000 lereles y los apartamentos en la playa son bienes de primera necesidad para fardar con los colegas mientras se hace running. Maravillosa LIBERTAD


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 Feb 2018)

Como decía Lenin, _"paciencia, paciencia y más paciencia"_

Marzo, abril y mayo pintan muy mal para la economía de España, antes de octubre Rajoy ha convocado elecciones anticipadas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Feb 2018)

Mis decisiones ya estan tomadas hace tiempo, piso tapayogurista con jardín para posible huerto pagado a tocateja en Toledo Norte, BMW a la puerta pagado también, y dinero en cuenta extranjera ilocalizable por Montoro. 

Vida resuelta y a resistir con escopeta y spray de pimienta.

Estoy listo para el MadMax.


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 Feb 2018)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mis decisiones ya estan tomadas hace tiempo, piso tapayogurista con jardín para posible huerto pagado a tocateja en Toledo Norte, BMW a la puerta pagado también, y dinero en cuenta extranjera ilocalizable por Montoro.
> 
> Vida resuelta y a resistir con escopeta y spray de pimienta.
> 
> Estoy listo para el MadMax.



No escribes igual que hace un año, pareces otra persona

Lo del BMW en la puerta es muy de Markkus


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Feb 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> No escribes igual que hace un año, pareces otra persona
> 
> Lo del BMW en la puerta es muy de Markkus



Qué pesado estas con eso, escribo como siempre, solo que solo coincidimos en hilos relacionados o que sale a colación Toledo Norte.

Por Toledo Norte MA-TO...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (27 Feb 2018)

Dentro de un año, cuando el hilo cumpla SIETE años volveré a entrar, quizá interesado en formas de entrenamiento militar, aprender como se plantan tomates o formas de trueque.

Mientras esperamos la ración de guano y vamos viviendo como podamos. Aquí os dejo con las fantasias postapocapilticas, colacao en mano y el paquete de oreos en la otra.


----------



## BRAXTON (27 Feb 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal pero ninguna de tus profecias se ha cumplido y como te digo, va para seís años.
> 
> Desde que se abriò este hilo, a mi me ha dado tiempo de:
> 
> ...



San Marco, yo no te considero una alimaña, y me gustan tus análisis sobre los males de los refugiados, y sobre la terrible situación de Italia, país al que amo, y que está dejando de ser Italia...y pasando a ser otra cosa mucho peor.

Como puedes decir que se ha fallado en todo???

Con un tercio del país abandonado en el barro!!

Eres consciente de lo que significa el modelo con el que nos quieren embridar...uncir...porque nos consideran ganao???

ESCLAVITUD Y CUENCOARROCISMO

Muchos, muchísimos españoles ya viven su MADMAX particular, para vestir y alimentar a sus hijos, para calentarlos, para salir adelante sin morirse de hambre...

De verdad que no sois conscientes de la realidad que subyace bajo la NEP...

Leed los informes de Caritas Diocesana por favor...

No echéis leña al fuego maligno de la NEP.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (27 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> San Marco, yo no te considero una alimaña, y me gustan tus análisis sobre los males de los refugiados, y sobre la terrible situación de Italia, país al que amo, y que está dejando de ser Italia...y pasando a ser otra cosa mucho peor.
> 
> Como puedes decir que se ha fallado en todo???
> 
> ...



En eso estamos de acuerdo, la situación es una mierda pero la sangre no llegará al rio. Llegado el limite -es decir una guerra- no se libraría ni dios (que no sea millonario) millones no tendremos alternativas, ninguna alternativa. Da igual lo que planteemos, no habrá por donde salir. 

A dia de hoy en España los Servicios Sociales publico-privados cubren muchas de las necesidades de los españoles y de los "migrantes" en concepto de cheques, alimentos, pagos de suministros, alquileres, las diferentes RAI, RGI, RMI, PER... coño hasta cuotas de comunidad. ¿que esperais que digan los informes de Caritas, de la asociación de directores de centros de Servicios Sociales, del defensor del pueblo o de los distintos observarios que todo va de puta madre? Pues no lo pueden decir porque sería mentira pero España no es Guatemala y ni siquiera Portugal y allí si que hay miseria.

Lo que quiero decir es que mientras eso ocurre o no, hay que seguir viviendo en la medida de las posibilidades.


----------



## Peneliano (27 Feb 2018)

No hay quiebras por que España se vende a precio de saldo.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 13:13 ----------

Inversores extranjeros se quedan con activos por cuatro duros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Feb 2018)

A ver, para los de cienes y cienes de veces.

How does KFC run out of chicken?  |  Peak Oil News and Message Boards

No, no hay madmax, solo unos hilillos de pollo que no aparecen, ¿nadie se va a preguntar que van a comer los clientes?.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Feb 2018)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Ostia Bertok, se te ha colado un gilipollas dislexico en el hilo. Con esta tropa que no distingue el norte del sur, la debacle mad-max se va a quedar en visillos lejanos de Marx (Groucho).



Has vuelto del baneo y sigues insultando? te van a tener que permabanear para que dejes de decir sandeces.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2018)

[youtube]95QyE8N-nx0[/youtube]

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 09:10 ----------




San Marco dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal pero ninguna de tus profecias se ha cumplido y como te digo, va para seís años.
> 
> Desde que se abriò este hilo, a mi me ha dado tiempo de:
> 
> ...



En el mismo tiempo, no he visto la luz del día y el hambre me ha nublado la conciencia y el criterio.

Pobre de bolsillo pero libre de espítiru.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 09:14 ----------




San Marco dijo:


> Dos motos por valor de 30.000 euros y la guarderia me cuesta 6000 euros al año. No es exito pero si es lo opuesto a comer sopa de zapato.
> 
> Y reitero, soy un pringado nivel máximo. Solo era un ejemplo de lo que le ha dado tiempo a hacer a muchos ciudadanos españoles mientras en este hilo se presagia el mad max desde hace seis años.
> 
> ...



Wannabe tope de gama.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> Explicito y clarísimo Niño...
> 
> "Yo voy a tener una rebaja de pensión de un 40%"
> 
> Los que andáis cerca de pasar a esa situación preparaos lo mejor que podáis...mentalizaos...



Yo no voy a tener pensión. Y tan felíz, en mi cueva nada me falta.

El mundo exterior y la luz el día está hecha para los tiunfadores de las motos, los pisos en propiedad, las segundas residencias y las guarderías exclusivas para la élite.

En el inframundo nos conformamos con la vieja muñeca hinchable, sin aire y pegajosa tras años de uso.


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> Joder Maese...
> 
> Cago en la puta...yo tengo dos niñas en casa, de muñecas sórdidas y pegajosas nada...yo todo al natural. Mi visillera (todas llevan una visillera dentro) la tengo atada y encadenada. Ya la he enseñado a bucear en el maravilloso mundo del eBay...y no veas lo que me ahorro. Y aún así con restricciones...
> 
> ...



Mi subconsciente tendió a la defensa ante el ataque en tromba wannabe del motero palomo cojo. Rebuscó bien profundo en el sótano de las paranoias madmaxistas y encontró una vieja muñeca hinchable, descolorida del uso, y la trajo a este hilo cueva. Pido disculpas por lo escatologico que pudiera haber resultado a estas horas de la mañana.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 10:20 ----------

No bajen la guardia

[youtube]kNlnlxV2Vkg[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2018)

YouTube Hits Alex Jones Channel With Second Strike - Watch These Banned Videos » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2018)

Ya llega, joder

[youtube]WD2zcyfwdJ4[/youtube]


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2018)

USA estuvo financiando su crecimiento imprimiendo papelitos con los que comprar petróleo y dicho dinero le volvía porque los saudís compraban armamento usano con ese dinero. Eso ha hecho que junto con la globalización el americano de a pie se haga hecho pobre hasta hartarse aunque no ha sido muy consciente de ello debido a que ha podido seguir consumiendo en una espiral de crédito insane, crappy, ....

Ahora toca que no se puede seguir con el mismo mecanismo y hay que cortar la globalización porque ya ha ganado mucho China, hay que proteger al país y volver a desarrollar la clase media porque ya no tiene más capacidad de consumir vía deuda. Las empresas van a ganar menos pero es que ya han ganado lo que tenían que ganar. El Dow Jones vuelve para abajo y mucho.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Mar 2018)

¡El Fracking es un negoción! miren como se estafa a los pringados primos del medio oeste.

Royalties Explainer on Vimeo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Mar 2018)

No, no hay peak oil:

PEMEX Suffers $18 Billion Loss  |  Peak Oil News and Message Boards


----------



## El Promotor (7 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Ya llega, joder





B-raxton dijo:


> Qué llega???



Otro brutal zasssss en toda la boca.

Datos de febrero de 2018:

*El paro registrado baja en 6.280 personas en febrero y marca mínimos de 2009*

*La Seguridad Social gana 81.483 cotizantes en febrero, su segundo mejor registro en diez años*

*PMI manufacturero España 56,0 febrero vs 54,8 esperado*

Al nivel 56.0 en febrero, el índice PMI indica una fuerte mejora mensual de la “salud” del sector manufacturero. De hecho, el índice aumentó del nivel 55.2 registrado en enero y señaló el fortalecimiento más marcado de las condiciones empresariales en tres meses.

El ritmo de expansión fue el más rápido en 13 meses, y los encuestados informaron de un aumento de los nuevos pedidos procedentes de clientes nacionales y de exportación. Asimismo, los nuevos pedidos procedentes del exterior también se incrementaron a un ritmo marcado durante el mes.








*PMI de servicios de España febrero 57,3 vs 56,5 esperado*

El índice de Actividad Comercial ajustado estacionalmente aumentó de 56.9 registrado en enero a 57.3 en febrero. Dicha alza señaló un fuerte incremento mensual de la actividad del sector servicios, que fue el más intenso desde julio del año pasado. La actividad ha aumentado ininterrumpidamente durante los últimos 52 meses.








Impresionante.


----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2018)

Veamos



B-raxton dijo:


> Y aún estoy planteandome marcharme hoy mismo...si o si.



Agorero y cenizo lloriqueando y amagando con hacer mutis ante el escandaloso fracaso de las profecías apocalípticas aquí vertidas durante años y años y utilizando como pretexto una excusa barata. 

Vaya tela. Qué pocas agallas tienen algunos.


----------



## El Promotor (10 Mar 2018)

Vaya, parece que está usted hecho un manojo de nervios...



B-RAXTON dijo:


> Yo te untaré mis versos con tocino...
> 
> Me retiro, me voy, la NEP del NWO triunfa, las hordas de convencidos de la NEP y convencidas van a acabar con el país...los sueldos subiendo, la deuda impagable, el BCE de retirada...y la tormenta perfecta en ciernes.
> 
> ...



Insisto.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2018)

Maese, cálmate. Si huyes, pierdes.

No podrán con la verdad.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> ...un dia u otro me buscare la ruina...no ves como van cerrando el circulo???
> 
> Me retiro...y observare las cosas desde mayor distancia.
> 
> Cuidate.



Lo único que se cierra es el cuerda de su horca


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Mar 2018)

Yo analizaré la nueva ley y tomaré medidas en unas semanas.


----------



## Victor Chanov (10 Mar 2018)

Reducid las compras innecesarias, nada de consumo inútil, lonchafinismo... y sobre todo paciencia. El R78 nunca estuvo tan débil


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2018)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo analizaré la nueva ley y tomaré medidas en unas semanas.



El miedo es su victoria.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> Maese, no es miedo, ninguno en absoluto...es conocimiento de mi mismo, cualquier día le diré a un forero un improperio bien merecido, o un juicio de valor o una opinión que ataquen el discurso oficial y esto será tomado como ofensivo, como un delito de opinión...ya hay goteo a diario de gente condenada por decir por ejemplo que el borbon es un ladron.
> 
> Todos sabemos lo que es...pero ya no es prudente ni conveniente decirlo.
> 
> ...



No sobramos. Ellos son pasto de la moda, del wannabismo, de la inquina patria ........ son cadáveres andantes.

No creo que se salga de madre, les interesa el rebaño.

Te leeré, seguro.


----------



## Peneliano (11 Mar 2018)

Consumo responsable y abstención en las urnas. Los C'm en el fondo son entrañables, mantengase en la fina línea que separa el círculo del sistema, allí se está a gusto, tenga claro sus valores y viva acorde a ellos. Pasese por aquí a saludar y compartir sus reflexiones e inquietudes, siempre es un placer leerle. Pero ante todo recuerde que lo único que depende de usted es ser una buena persona, el resto importa pero no tanto. Un saludo.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 04:57 ----------

Hemos sido educados en la cultura del utilitarismo y productividad, términos usado en estos tiempos de zozobra, pero también hay gente cojonuda y héroes anónimos. Son ellos los que merece la pena.


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2018)

Lo único que podemos hacer es todo lo contrario de lo que nos trata de inculcar el mantra del sistema.

Llevar una vida sana, de ejercicio diario, de lectura / estudio financiero, ...... alejada del consumo absurdo y criminal.

Una vez libre, ya te es indiferente el sistema y el problema de sus esclavos. Aprendes a vivir así, eres diferente.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2018 at 09:33 ----------

Primera plana


----------



## rutenio (11 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> No estoy muy seguro Janus...lo inflarán como sea.
> 
> Lo dijo la vieja judía, y creo que hablaba sinceramente: We will not see another crisis like this in our lifetime...
> 
> ...



Si llegan al 20, yo tambien he escuchado lo mismo!


----------



## El Promotor (11 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Maese, cálmate. Si huyes, pierdes.
> 
> No podrán con la verdad.



Mal asunto, mi querido asustaviejas.

Empieza la desbandada entre la huestes de agoreros y cenizos que frecuentan este hilo-cueva.

Se le viene abajo el chiringuito apocalíptico.


----------



## Peneliano (16 Mar 2018)

https://www.santander.com/csgs/Satellite/CFWCSancomQP01/es_ES/pdf/NdP_FinanzasMortales_Santander_20092017.pdf

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 16:17 ----------

Siempre interesa la creación de nuevos wanabistas .


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Mar 2018)

VOX lo deja claro tras los incidentes en Lavapiés: "Todos los inmigrantes delincuentes deben ser expulsados de España"

Tienen mi voto


----------



## Peneliano (16 Mar 2018)

" Tengo un grave problema de conciencia y por eso le he llamado -dijo el concejal de Urbanismo- : Usted es propietario de un magnifico solar y la ley me autoriza a darle el destino que me parezca mas oportuno. Yo creo que aquí podría colocarse un jardín para recreo de los niños y ancianos del barrio, que bien lo necesitan. Y así lo hizo. El propietario balbuceó consternado: 
-Esto es una ruina. En tales condiciones no me pagarán por él , compensaciones incluidas , ni un millón de pesetas.
Sus lagrimas enternecieron al edil : " No llore usted más . Dejaremos de momento que los niños sigan jugando en las calles . También hay que pensar en los obreros y empleados modestos que necesitan vivienda . Se lo pintaré de marrón y podrá edificar algunos pequeños bloques de pisos baratos". El promotor calculó que así el solar valía cien millones de pesetas y , cobrando ánimo, ponderó las ventajas de construir muchas viviendas y buenas torres de lujo que rehabilitarían la zona , reactivando de paso el sector de la construcción.
La autoridad , una vez más , demostró su buen corazón y se dio por convencida . "Pero reconocerá -añadió-que no es justo que usted se enriquezca con los terrenos a costa de niños y ancianos. Podemos hacer, por tanto , una cosa : Yo le pinto la parcela de rojo y usted, cede al Ayuntamiento otro solar para el parque...." , "¡Acepto¡" , exclamó jubiloso el propietario y sacó la pluma dispuesto a firmar . " No tan aprisa -dijo afablemente el concejal- que aún no he terminado. Porque además deberá entregar al partido diez millones de los ochocientos que le estoy haciendo ganar con la rectificación del suelo y, sobre ello, también de verá darme a mi otros diez ". ¿Como iba a dudar el promotor ? Entre el rojo y el verde estaba el negocio y con la diferencia había paz todos.
Amable lector : no creas que exagero . La historia es real y cotidiana . Y , si tu te asombras de lo que te he contado , yo me asombro de que haya alguien que todavía lo ignore. ¿ Te creías acaso , que los partidos se financian con la cuotas de los militantes ? ¿ No te ha llamado nunca la atención el encumbramiento súbito de un vecino ,sus familiares , amigos os socios ??

A.N 1993

Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 20:19 ----------




Victor Chanov dijo:


> VOX lo deja claro tras los incidentes en Lavapiés: "Todos los inmigrantes delincuentes deben ser expulsados de España"
> 
> Tienen mi voto



Mézclese en el rebaño y comparta con ellos sus miedos , podrá darse cuenta de que son con comunes con la mayoría . Allí el proselitismo es de fácil calado .


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2018)




----------



## Jomeee (16 Mar 2018)

Gastar lo menos posible, no votar, no participar en el sistema, ni en instituciones, asociaciones o fundaciones, ser lo más autosuficiente posible, mantenerse sano, vivir ajeno a la sociedad y hacer el bien todo lo posible.

Si sacas lo bueno del sistema, el sistema no podrá alimentarse, se autodestruirá.

No sigas la corriente a ningún borrego ni autoridad, ignóralos, sácalos de tu mente.

empieza por ti, y cuando lo hayas conseguido todo lo anterior, inténtalo con los demás.


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Mar 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Mézclese en el rebaño y comparta con ellos sus miedos , podrá darse cuenta de que son con comunes con la mayoría . Allí el proselitismo es de fácil calado .



¿Por qué insultas?

Creo que no he insultado a nadie, simplemente he dado mi opinión, para eso estamos en un foro. Tranquilo, que no lo haré más en este hilo, no sea que te molestes porque yo quiera votar a VOX

Luego habláis de los peperos, de El Promotor... cuando en el fondo actuáis de la misma forma que ellos

En fin, me voy con mi "proselitismo" a otro lado


----------



## Peneliano (16 Mar 2018)

Pero quien le ha insultado , he releído mi post . NO hay ningún tipo de insulto.


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Mar 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Pero quien le ha insultado , he releído mi post . NO hay ningún tipo de insulto.



Me dices que vuelva al rebaño, por decir que voy a votar a VOX

Pero ojo, allá tu, no voy a discutir, que vaya bien, buen finde y esas cosas


----------



## Peneliano (16 Mar 2018)

Le he dicho que el proselitismo no es de mi agrado . Vote usted a quien quiera , faltaría mas .


----------



## Peneliano (20 Mar 2018)

En estos tiempos de absoluta zozobra , siempre es interesante leer lo que piensa una de las partes que sufre los hechos. 
No es la temática del hilo , pero creo que es interesante.

Ruth Ortiz carga contra el PP: "A mis hijos no los utiliza nadie para politizar nada" | Andalucía


----------



## Peneliano (21 Mar 2018)

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 00:03 ----------

Tiempos de zozobra.


----------



## Peneliano (23 Mar 2018)

ForexLive
‏ @ForexLive

25% tariff on pork imports
15% tariffs on US steel pipes
15% on US fruit
15% on US wine 
China plans tariffs on $3bn US of US imports

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:47 ----------








---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:52 ----------

http://www.iea.org/publications/freepublications/publication/GECO2017.pdf

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:57 ----------








---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 00:59 ----------

DETALLES: "Hay quienes plantean dolarizar. Pues yo digo que no, Venezuela no será colonia del dólar. Así lo creo, así lo apruebo. Pido todo el apoyo de la consciencia nacional", aseveró el presidente Nicolás Maduro
0 respuestas 0 retweets 1 Me gusta


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2018)

Disfruten de la recuperación Mariana.

Un pueblo sin dignidad es un pueblo esclavo y sin futuro. Vaya una tierra que queda para los que nos sucedan.


----------



## Peneliano (26 Mar 2018)

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:01 ----------

*trump to expel 60 russian diplomats, u.s. Officials say

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:03 ----------

Closure of russia consulate in seattle is due to proximity to a u.s. Submarine base - u.s. Officials

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:04 ----------

BREAKING: Germany expels four Russian diplomats in response to the nerve agent attack on ex double agent Sergei Skripal and his daughter in Britain.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:04 ----------

#BREAKING Poland to expel four Russian diplomats over former spy attack: ministry #SergeiSkripal

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:06 ----------








---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 15:41 ----------

Scientists to publish first-ever land health report


----------



## Peneliano (26 Mar 2018)




----------



## Greg Lake (26 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Lo único que podemos hacer es todo lo contrario de lo que nos trata de inculcar el mantra del sistema.
> 
> Llevar una vida sana, de ejercicio diario, de lectura / estudio financiero, ...... alejada del consumo absurdo y criminal.
> 
> ...





Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones.

De las pocas mentes lúcidas que se leen entre tanta bazofia del Foro estás tú. 

No te preocupes de las faltas de respeto, mezquindades y mediocridades de algunos. También en la época de Alemania durante el Tercer Reich los pocos que avisaban de lo que se venía encima les tildaban de locos y de todo.

Una inmensa satisfacción leerte desde hace tantos años. Un abrazo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Mar 2018)

Recomiendo a la gente recién titulada que haga de tripas corazón y se olvide del carpe diem, y ahorre todo lo que pueda.

Ya se que eso va en contra del gasto que supone buscar novia, pero realmente esos esfuerzos se irán por la borda cuando acabe el ciclo.

Yo estaba enamorado, pero me quedaba un resorte que era ahorrar, ella se mosqueaba por eso y decía que estaba obsesionado.

Ahora tras patada en el culo tras mas de 20 años de relación, esos ahorros son oro en paño que cuando me recupere de la depresión me va a servir para poder hacer lo que quiera.

Merece la pena 3 o 4 años de ahorro máximo, lecturas y ejercicio (pero para estar bien contigo mismo, no para ligar bigotudas).

con 29 años y 15.000 euros ahorrados (por no decir más) la vida te cmabia...hay gente que no puede pillar curros buenos porque no tiene las dos fianzas para el alquiler para irse a otro sitio.

a le gente joven le recomiendo que nos haga caso a los aque hemos vivido el peor de los dos mundos, el del estudia que te valdra y al día siguiente acusación de titulitus.

no caigas en esa mentira.
Seguid vuesto camino, ahorrad pasta, no os hipotequeis y tened 15k euros os cambia la perspectiva y amplia el abanico de posibilidades.

Lo de que se os pasa el arroz, ni puto caso...es preferible vivir por debaje de tus posibilidades 4 años que vivir jodido 45.

EL r78 SIGUE MANDANADO, morirá matando: ahorrad y cuidad vuestro cueropo...si es necesario dormir 20 días en el coche mientras currais hacedlo. ese dinero vale su precio en oro.

yo ahora me puedo atrever a buscar curros sin miedo, a no aguantar chulerías en el trabajo (aunque me sigo haciendo el tonto un poco para poder seguir aguantando un poco pero sin tragar)

Si llegais a los 100k, sois ya intocables.


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2018)

Es en estos días de ciclo a velocidad de crucero cuando hay que hacer los deberes.

Quien no debe, ya ha dado el primer paso para ser libre


----------



## Peneliano (26 Mar 2018)

Aléjense de adoctrinamientos y charlatanes . Piensen por ustedes mismo , algo verdaderamente heroico en estos tiempos de zozobra .
Para vivir no es necesario casi nada de lo que el sistema ofrece .

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 22:36 ----------


----------



## Peneliano (27 Mar 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (28 Mar 2018)

U.k.'s labour likely to vote in favor of final #brexit deal: Telegraph


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


>



Circulen, seguro que no es nada ::::::


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (29 Mar 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


>




BUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Vamos que nos vamos....

::


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2018)

Ahorren lo que puedan.

con dos cojones, el puto amo - YouTube

Salud


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2018)

A buen entendedor, sobran las palabras

[youtube]jB0lcX-GtOU[/youtube]

[youtube]TiFCCuZlYW4[/youtube]


----------



## El Promotor (3 Abr 2018)

Ánimo, campeones...

*El paro baja en 47.697 personas en marzo y los contratos indefinidos marcan récord

La Seguridad Social gana 138.573 cotizantes en marzo, su mayor registro en diez años*

PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (4 Abr 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (5 Abr 2018)

---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 09:26 ----------

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/documents/2995521/8782899/3-04042018-BP-EN.pdf/15f41da1-720e-429b-be25-80f7b2fb22cd


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2018)

Vaya espectáculo con Cifuentes, la justicia y los amos del norte.

España es un estado fallido.


----------



## Peneliano (9 Abr 2018)

El BCE ya ha comprado deuda española por valor de 238.498 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Peneliano (10 Abr 2018)

Peter Schiff: Nobody Is Prepared For The Long-Term Pain That's Coming | Zero Hedge


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2018)

Paso a saludar a la legión de buena gente que para por este hilo.

Ando liado con planes de última hora, poniendo en orden los temas y los planes para enfrentar lo que viene.

Suerte, aunque no se entienda en estos momentos de falsa complacencia.


----------



## Sardinita en lata (10 Abr 2018)

El otro día, creo que era Andriu_ZGZ, hablaba de que empresarios conocidos por él de mucha pasta estaban abandonando sus adosados a las afueras por los robos sufridos. Quieren tener un perfil bajo e irse a vivir a pisos seguros.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2018)

Era una inversión muy fácil como está explicado decenas de páginas atrás.


----------



## El Promotor (12 Abr 2018)

¿Cómo lo llevan?

Por cierto...

*BBVA prevé que España crecerá un 2,9% en 2018 y creará casi un millón de empleos hasta 2019*

*BBVA Research ha elevado sus previsiones de crecimiento del PIB en cuatro décimas para este año, hasta el 2,9%, y en dos décimas para 2019, hasta el 2,5%, por el entorno externo favorable y los sesgos al alza de la economía, al tiempo que estima que se creen alrededor de 940.000 puestos de trabajo en los dos próximos años.*

La NEP, imparable...


----------



## sarkweber (12 Abr 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> El petróleo a vuelto a los 71$ ::



Veo los 85$ este año. ::

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 21:10 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Era una inversión muy fácil como está explicado decenas de páginas atrás.



Sigues invertido en el crudo?


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2018)

sarkweber dijo:


> Veo los 85$ este año. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 21:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Sí, es la inversión del año


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> Cada mes Ron Patterson nos brinda un genial análisis sobre la evolución mundial de la producción de petróleo por paises con gráficas muy bien detalladas! da auntentico terror pensar la que se nos viene encima!.... :8:
> 
> OPEC March Crude Oil Production Data » Peak Oil Barrel



Sin problema, la tesis del establishment y los falsos de la IEA dice que los americanos sacarán el shale oil que sea necesario para que el mercado siga en exceso de oferta.

Lógicamente no es cierto.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

Disturbed dijo:


> En cuanto a la demanda ::
> 
> *EIA eleva pronóstico crecimiento demanda mundial de petróleo en 2018*
> 
> ...



Al servicio del poder


----------



## sarkweber (13 Abr 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Sí



Yo también. ::


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

sarkweber dijo:


> Yo también. ::



es como tirar una piedra a un coche 2 metros de distancia. Hay que ser muy torpe para no acertar.


----------



## Peneliano (13 Abr 2018)

Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien . No se olviden de que aquellos que dirigen las instituciones públicas llenan sus currículos simplemente por la pertenencia a un partido , cuando se levanten cada mañana para ir a trabajar acuérdense de eso .


----------



## Peneliano (14 Abr 2018)




----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2018)

El horno está repleto.

Está a punto de comenzar la fiesta.


----------



## El Promotor (14 Abr 2018)

bertok dijo:


> es como tirar una piedra a un coche 2 metros de distancia. Hay que ser muy torpe para no acertar.



Oiga, mi querido asustaviejas, pues usted lleva años y años sin dar una. Ni estando a menos de medio metro acertaría en la diana. 

En serio, retírese. Su tiempo ya pasó. Es un consejo de amigo.


----------



## sarkweber (14 Abr 2018)

Luis Oliveros: Petróleo volará con bombardeos en Siria pero en Venezuela crisis seguirá empeorando

El economista Luis Oliveros señaló que *los precios del petróleo en los mercados internacionales “volarán” tras la intervención militar de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Francia en Siria registrada ayer.*

Sin embargo, agregó que mientras que la mayoría de los países exportadores de crudo estará “feliz” con esto, en Venezuela solo seguirá empeorando la crisis económica. Así lo manifestó vía Twitter.

La producción de petróleo ha venido cayendo drásticamente desde hace varios años debido a la falta de inversión en Pdvsa. En marzo el bombeo cayó a más o menos 1,5 millones de barriles diarios, cifra que algunos especialistas señalan que no se había visto desde los años 50.

Luis Oliveros: Petróleo volará con bombardeos en Siria pero en Venezuela crisis seguirá empeorando - Descifrado

---------- Post added 14-abr-2018 at 23:10 ----------

Es el tiempo de las materias primas: Goldman
Ante las crecientes tensiones políticas, analistas del banco reiteraron que las materias primas producirán rendimientos del 10% en los próximos 12 meses.

Es el tiempo de las materias primas: Goldman


----------



## waukegan (15 Abr 2018)

¿como os poneis largo en petróleo?

¿comprais etf?

¿comprais futuros?

¿invertís en acciones de petroleras?


----------



## Peneliano (18 Abr 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (18 Abr 2018)

73 dolares.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 17:51 ----------

U.s./german 2-year bond yield gap at 300 bps, widest since 1989


----------



## El Promotor (18 Abr 2018)

Oigan, mis queridos agoreros y cenizos. se les ha pasado postear esta noticia y me ha extrañado un poco...

*El FMI mejora cuatro décimas la previsión de crecimiento de España

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) ha elevado este martes sus previsiones de crecimiento para España hasta el 2,8 % en el 2018, 4 décimas más que en enero, y hasta el 2,2 % en el 2019, una décima más. Estos datos sitúan a España a la cabeza del crecimiento de las grandes economías de la zona euro, que también ven mejorar sus perspectivas.*


PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (18 Abr 2018)

Son las 18:00 de la tarde , hace un día de sol . Bájese al parque con el bocadillo de nocilla que aun está el tobogán libre.


----------



## El Promotor (18 Abr 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Son las 18:00 de la tarde , hace un día de sol . Bájese al parque con el bocadillo de nocilla que aun está el tobogán libre.



Gracias por el consejo. Se agradece.

Por cierto, y más en serio, dejeme que le muestre lo que es un apocalipsis económico de verdad y no lo que ustedes venden aquí...

*El FMI prevé una inflación de casi 14.000 % en Venezuela y una caída del PIB del 15%*

El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) prevé una inflación de casi el 14.000 % en Venezuela para este año y una caída del producto interno bruto (PIB) de un 15 %, en lo que sería su quinto año en recesión.

El PIB caerá un 15 % este año en Venezuela y un 6 % en 2019, señala el informe sobre Perspectivas Económicas Mundiales del FMI, publicado hoy, muy por encima de las caídas proyectadas para la economía venezolana en octubre pasado.

*El derrumbe de Venezuela, según el FMI*

De acuerdo con el organismo, se prevé que el PIB venezolano caerá 15% en 2018 y otro 6% en 2019, "una revisión significativa a la baja en comparación con las bajas proyectadas en el Panorama Económico Mundial de octubre (de -9,0% y -4,0%, respectivamente)", dijo el Fondo. 

La galopante inflación, de 1.087,5% en 2017, trepará al 13.864,6% en 2018 para ubicarse en 12.874,6% en 2019, señaló. Se espera que el desempleo pase del 27,1% de 2017 al 33,3% en 2018, para alcanzar el 37,4% en 2019. 

Venezuela, el país con las mayores reservas petroleras del mundo, tuvo "un deterioro más rápido de lo esperado" en su producción, que era de 2,38 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) de crudo en 2016. 

"La última cifra de producción se ubica en 1,62 mbd en diciembre de 2017, y muchos esperan que disminuya a cerca de 1,0 mbd a fines de 2018", apuntó. 

El FMI dijo en enero que de confirmarse estas previsiones, la economía de Venezuela experimentaría una contracción de casi 50% en los últimos seis años. 


Impresionante.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2018)




----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2018)

El FMI alerta del riesgo de una recaída en la crisis por la escalada de la deuda global | Economía | EL PAÍS

Impresionante.


----------



## Peneliano (18 Abr 2018)

Alguien minimamente letrado que pueda explicarme a que vienen las noticias de Venezuela que ha colgado el pequeño ruiseñor en el hilo ??


----------



## John Nash (18 Abr 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Alguien minimamente letrado que pueda explicarme a que vienen las noticias de Venezuela que ha colgado el pequeño ruiseñor en el hilo ??



No intentes entenderlo. Este zangano a sueldo ve venezolanos por todas partes. Ya sabes, si no estas de acuerdo con él ya puedes ir celebrando tu nueva nacionalidad.


----------



## Peneliano (20 Abr 2018)

The biggest high-yield bond ETF reported a nearly $900 billion outflow yesterday, the largest withdrawal since November 2016. Perhaps this is someone closing a trade after a significant junk-bond rally, which seems unsustainable over the longer-term.








L.A


----------



## Peneliano (20 Abr 2018)

Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien . En tiempos de extraña zozobra e informaciones multilaterales utilicen un bien muy preciado que es el sentido común , no dejen que nadie analice ni piense por ustedes , eso le hará llegar a conclusiones mas certeras.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2018 at 21:52 ----------

10-year yield @ 2.96%


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Abr 2018)

Peneliano dijo:


> Alguien minimamente letrado que pueda explicarme a que vienen las noticias de Venezuela que ha colgado el pequeño ruiseñor en el hilo ??



No y no le de pabulo que luego no se va ni con lejía.


----------



## El Promotor (22 Abr 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No y no le de pabulo que luego no se va ni con lejía.



Por alusiones.

Más buenas noticias (malas para ustedes).

*Escolano: "España puede vivir su fase de expansión más larga"*

22/04/2018

"La economía española ha cambiado, tiene mucha mayor flexibilidad y apertura al exterior, estamos en condiciones de mantener un crecimiento sostenido durante unos años por delante. Lo que hará probablemente de ésta la fase de expansión más larga de la economía española", explicó Escolano, en rueda de prensa, al final de su participación en la Asamblea de primavera del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) y el Banco Mundial (BM).

*"Esto es una novedad, la economía española solía crecer durante unos periodos de tres o cuatro años, y luego entrar en una zona de maduración, o de crisis, o de ajuste incluso", explicó, al comentar que la reciente expansión comenzó en 2014.*

El ministro remarcó las previsiones de "cauto optimismo" para la economía española, que el Fondo situó en una tasa de crecimiento del producto interior bruto (PIB) del 2,8 % para este año y 2,2 % para 2019.

Escolano expresó, además, su satisfacción por los "elogios" recibidos por parte de sus colegas durante los diversos encuentros en la institución financiera internacional en Washington, por la "robusta" recuperación económica.

El objetivo ahora, apuntó, es avanzar en una consolidación fiscal "gradual y constante" para reducir la abultada deuda, que el Fondo en sus proyecciones situó por encima del 95 % del PIB en los dos próximos años.


La NEP, imparable.


----------



## PocoTú (22 Abr 2018)

Aqui Star Wars tambien imparable, pelicula tras pelicula. Pero solo los vemos en el cine, en el parque tematico o en el comiccon.


----------



## Peneliano (24 Abr 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (24 Abr 2018)

zerohedge
‏ @zerohedge
2 minHace 2 minutos

GUNDLACH SAYS JEROME POWELL'S FEDERAL RESERVE 'IS NOT GOING TO BAIL OUT THE MARKET'


----------



## El Promotor (25 Abr 2018)

Madre del amor hermoso...



Disturbed dijo:


> [youtube]M2Uuc7LRTNE[/youtube]




Un burbumori ya entradito en años hablando de los delirios y ocurrencias de los "cuatro jinetes" (él entre ellos).

Qué bochorno de vídeo. :XX:


----------



## Kyle Reese (25 Abr 2018)

Creo que no nos hundimos por el momento.

Más que nada, porque la gente ya no se puede endeudar como antaño, así que por narices las burbujas de deuda privada son cosa del pasado, y el montante de la deuda pública bajando, se va amortizando desde el 2016 en plazos lentos y dolorosos. 

El problema más grave son las pensiones, problema compartido con todos los países avanzados.


----------



## Peneliano (27 Abr 2018)

Discover Financial Services Credit-Card Balances Grow as Consumer-Spending Rises - WSJ


----------



## Peneliano (27 Abr 2018)




----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2018)

Paso a saludar a la gente de bien que forma parte del ejército burbujarra.

Atentos.

[youtube]vn3m15eDCvk[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (2 May 2018)




----------



## Peneliano (3 May 2018)

TSLA tumbling -5% after Musk refuses to take analyst questions


----------



## El Promotor (4 May 2018)

Otro dato muy importante de hoy mismo que se les ha pasado.

Pero no se preocupen. Ya lo posteo yo...

*El paro bajó en abril en 86.683 personas y la afiliación subió en 176.373*

El pasado mes de abril confirmó la recuperación del empleo iniciada en marzo, el mes que suele marcar el inicio de la temporada buena para el mercado laboral español. Pese al efecto de la Semana Santa, que este año se celebró en marzo y el pasado en abril, el mes pasado el paro registró una bajada de 86.683 personas, hasta situarse en 3.335.868, la cifra más baja desde enero de 2009. Por el otro lado, la Seguridad Social incorporó 176.373 afiliados, hasta un total de 18.678.461, un 3,7% más que hace un año y el nivel más bajo desde noviembre de 2008.

*La Seguridad Social gana 176.373 cotizantes en abril, su segundo mayor aumento de la historia*

*España recupera el 75% del empleo perdido y la ocupación regresa a niveles de 2008*

En términos anuales, el sistema ganó 556.239 ocupados, a un ritmo del 3,07%. España, por tanto, ya habría recuperado el 75,6% de los puestos de trabajo destruidos durante la crisis, ya que el empleo ha crecido en más de 2,5 millones de personas desde el peor momento de la recesión, a principios de 2013.














PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## PocoTú (4 May 2018)

Enseñame tu cartera.


----------



## El Promotor (5 May 2018)

Ah, y una cosita más sobre los datos de abril...

*España crea 5.800 empleos cada día*

Pese a que abril no contó con el impulso de la Semana Santa, que este año cayó íntegramente en marzo, el cuarto mes se despidió con buenas noticias para el mercado laboral. En concreto, el paro se redujo en 86.683 personas y la afiliación se incrementó en 176.373, o lo que es lo mismo, se crearon 5.800 empleos cada día.


Tal y como los Bertok & cía predijeron para estas fechas hace años. 

Impresionante.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2018)

Tesla se va a comer todo el mercado. Solo basta con montar en un Tesla S y uno se da cuenta que están por encima de todos y con mucho.


----------



## Peneliano (7 May 2018)




----------



## El Promotor (7 May 2018)

Otro dato que se les ha pasado por alto...

*La creación de empresas en España aumentó un 13% en el mes de abril*

Y de nada por la info.

PD. Zasca tras zasca.


----------



## Peneliano (10 May 2018)




----------



## bertok (19 May 2018)

España necesita un nuevo 15M.

A las puertas de la próxima recesión, millones de españoles están sin defensa alguna: trabajo, ahorros,

---------- Post added 19-may-2018 at 15:23 ----------

 .


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2018)

bertok dijo:


> España necesita un nuevo 15M.
> 
> A las puertas de la próxima recesión, millones de españoles están sin defensa alguna: trabajo, ahorros,
> 
> ...



Pero abuelos langosteros, un apretadita de bruselas y palomitas.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2018)

Brutalísimo

[youtube]heRph9c5Yus[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (31 May 2018)

Upppp, vaya lección del Sr Rufián.


----------



## Peneliano (1 Jun 2018)

Pues parece que Ken puede rascar poder , a falta votación y sorpresa mañana .
En Italia parece que hay acuerdo de gobierno , Savona a políticas comunitarias .
Trump anuncia aranceles a Canadá, Mexico y la UE.
Atentos alos emergente .
La situación del Deutsche se deteriora ( no he mirado CDS).
Oil mantiene rangos al igual que el par eurodólar.
Pompeo en Nueva York con N.k ( creo que la rotura de estas negociaciones pueden ser determinantes ).
Negociaciones entre troica y Grecia en breve .


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2018)

Hagan los deberes.


----------



## Peneliano (5 Jun 2018)

El que no los haya hecho , va tarde .

---------- Post added 05-jun-2018 at 21:18 ----------

El otro día un forero comento el dato de inflación en Alemania .


----------



## Peneliano (6 Jun 2018)

DOE crude #oil production increased by 31k to 10.800 b/d (new record-high).







---------- Post added 06-jun-2018 at 16:40 ----------








---------- Post added 06-jun-2018 at 16:52 ----------

 *u.k. Govt may publish brexit backstop paper thursday: Bbc


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jun 2018)

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 13:59 ----------

¿Nueva tormenta para los emergentes? La Fed no tendrá compasión y volverá a subir tipos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Peneliano (7 Jun 2018)

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 14:45 ----------

German factory orders unexpectedly dropped for a fourth month. The last time orders fell four times in a row, the German economy slipped.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2018)

[youtube]-QEb0iZ9uxc[/youtube]


----------



## Peneliano (9 Jun 2018)

Buen fin de semana a la gente de bien .


----------



## Peneliano (13 Jun 2018)

Cada día cuando se levanten a horas tempranas para ir a trabajar, acuerdensen de esto. 
Caso Nóos: Las reuniones secretas de Horrach y el juez Castro: "En Madrid no me autorizan cárcel para Urdangarin" | España

---------- Post added 13-jun-2018 at 05:49 ----------

Cuando estén esperando el metro, para ir a currar para ganarse el pan piensen en esto, aquí es donde viven. 
Urdangarin podrá optar al tercer grado a los dos meses de entrar en prisión


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2018)




----------



## waukegan (14 Jun 2018)

El BCE anuncia que en diciembre eliminará el programa de compra de activos | Economía | EL PAÍS

ya estan aqui - YouTube


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2018)

Myles es DIOS y si DIOS versiona The Trooper, el final está cerca

[youtube]6vKhhZJikAk[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2018)

Amigos, hagan los deberes.

Se acaba el tiempo, las perspectivas financieras del país no pueden ser peores.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (15 Jun 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Amigos, hagan los deberes.
> 
> Se acaba el tiempo, las perspectivas financieras del país no pueden ser peores.



Si. Ahora si que se están poniendo las cosas feas.

De todas formas me da la impresión de que la cosa va mas rápido de lo debiera, de momento tampoco es que haya sucedido nada tan transcendental como para este cambio tan drástico en el ambiente.

2018 entro marcando un punto de inflexión pero desde Mayo esto huele a descomposición que jode...

Algo oculto que reseñar?


----------



## lainz (21 Sep 2018)

El principal lleno de mierda y más mierda repetida y lo interesante hundido. Fantástico!


----------



## bertok (21 Sep 2018)

lainz dijo:


> El principal lleno de mierda y más mierda repetida y lo interesante hundido. Fantástico!



Hay hilo nuevo RELOADED


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (21 Sep 2018)

bertok dijo:


> *POST RESUMEN DE CONCLUSIONES*.
> 
> *1. - Opciones para los AHORROS
> *
> ...



Estos posts hacen grande al foro. Gracias por el reflote.


----------



## pacomermela (24 Feb 2020)

saludos


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Insisto.
> 
> Hay que invertir en metales preciosos: *acero y plomo.*



Sobre todo *acero.*

Aquí la *"Spanish NAVAJA"* por Doug Marcaida:


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2020)

*"It will kill"

*


----------



## damnit (14 Mar 2020)

me encanta cada vez que este hilo se reflota


----------



## NS 4 (14 Mar 2020)

Id pensando en que este año suprimen el metalico...


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Marx lo dijo (1 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




A estas horas quien no tenga ya bitcoins, gallinas, casa pagada en la aldea... que espabile.


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> A estas horas quien no tenga ya bitcoins, gallinas, casa pagada en la aldea... que espabile.



bitcoins o ethereum?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (1 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> bitcoins o ethereum?



Oh, buena idea, debería haber puesto Cryptos.


----------



## Octubris (3 May 2020)

Alejaos de Babylon insensatos.

El último aviso ya hace tiempo se apagó, en un pasado opaco, e irrecuperable.

ES HORA DE CORRER y refugiarse en el campo en el nombre de Dios.

Encontraros con la mística natural mis LAION, pegadle faia a esa BABYLON enfermiza!!!

GOD BLESSS


----------



## nalal (3 May 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Alejaos de Babylon insensatos.
> 
> El último aviso ya hace tiempo se apagó, en un pasado opaco, e irrecuperable.
> 
> ...



Ayer tuve una pesadilla, yo iba en autobus, y el Estado se había hundido, no habia dinero para policias ni paguitas ni nada públco, había pasado de golpe ayer había Estado y hoy ya no existia, la gente estaba enfadadisima, unos salian para quejarse, otros para robar, otros para desfogarse, habian muchos golpes con el coche, un poco de fuego y sobretodo caos. 

Los del asiento de detras, uno preguntaba a otro: "Sabemos algo de Paris?" y le contestaba otro "Paris? Todas las ciudades han caido"

BRUTAL


----------



## sirpask (14 Oct 2020)

Ha llegado Octubre, ha llegado el hambre, ha llegado la crisis economica, politica, sanitaria y judicial...y hemos tenido 8 años para prepararnos ante lo que venia.

Creo que este es el colofón a este hilo Mítico. Yo estuve aqui.


----------



## CaraCortada (14 Oct 2020)

Hilo premonitorio como ninguno desde luego, nada menos que desde el 2012. Nunca debió quedar en el olvido. Buen reflote.


----------



## CaraCortada (14 Oct 2020)

Con maese Bertok desaparecido el foro no es el mismo.


----------



## Masateo (3 Dic 2020)

Mejor persona.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2021)

El pueblo español decidió suicidio dejando el futuro en manos de piojosos que sólo tienen el objetivo de destruir lo que queda de España para montar un califato.

Tened los deberes hechos y que sea lo que dios considere que tiene que ser.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2021)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Con maese Bertok desaparecido el foro no es el mismo.



Sigo vigilando el corral. Se impone la discreción.

Nunca como ahora he pensado tanto en un Elyseum espeluznante.

Os deseo suerte, se coge cariño a los habituales de este hilo. Muchos caerán, el resto honraremos su legado daga en mano.


----------



## CaraCortada (1 Ene 2021)

Uuuupppp¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## bertok (25 Ene 2021)

Espero que estéis cuidando vuestra salud.


----------



## arangul00 (25 Ene 2021)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que estéis cuidando vuestra salud.



no todos dependemos totalmente de la impresora y los abastecimientos de mortadel


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (10 Mar 2021)

Uppp
La federacion galactica uniendo hilos 

Proyectos de autosuficiencia | Burbuja.info 

Ashtar


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2021)

La vieja y corrupta Europa se suicida energéticamente.

Stay tuned.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Dic 2021)

bertok dijo:


> La vieja y corrupta Europa se suicida energéticamente.
> 
> Stay tuned.



La union europea

la union de los perdedores


----------



## waukegan (30 Ene 2022)

nalal dijo:


> bitcoins o ethereum?



Entre las dos, sin duda bitcoins. Ethereum es un proyecto progre al servicio de las ideas progres


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Insisto.
> 
> Hay que invertir en metales preciosos: acero y plomo.



Acero, plata y plomo, más bien.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Feb 2022)

Como va ?


----------



## SPQR (11 Feb 2022)

Goder, jran hilo. Ya no recordaba su existencia, a pesar de habermelo cruzado hace mucho.

Menudo curro se pegó el conflorero bertok.

@Tumama pase a saludar

P.D.- Yo estuve aquí.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (14 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Goder, jran hilo. Ya no recordaba su existencia, a pesar de habermelo cruzado hace mucho.
> 
> Menudo curro se pegó el conflorero bertok.
> 
> ...




La federacion galactica tambien estuvo aqui 

Ashtar


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (24 Feb 2022)

Holaaa

Vamos a ver ¿Hay que ir llenando las despensa madmaxista ya? Compramos oro? Crypto?


----------



## Ces25 (25 Feb 2022)

Me paso por hilo mítico con el permiso de Maese Bertok....

Yo estuve aquí....


----------



## sirpask (26 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Acero, plata y plomo, más bien.



Aluminio, no olvideis el aluminio. En un mes ha subido un 80%.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Aluminio, no olvideis el aluminio. En un mes ha subido un 80%.



Jeje sí, pero lo mío del "acero, plata y plomo" era más por el gag... metales necesarios para lo que nos espera con este desgobierno social-comunista:


----------



## Peneliano (7 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches a todos en estos tiempo de pura zozobra, se dijo ........


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2022)

Game Over.

*Futuros petróleo Brent - May 2022 (LCOK2)*

Datos derivados en tiempo real

Añadir a cartera


130,20
+12,17(+10,31%)

01:00:00-Info en tiempo real.
Valores enUSD
(Aviso legal)

Último cierre:
118,03
Compra/Venta:
130,13/130,28
Rango día:
127,66 - 130,89

Tipo:Materias primas
Grupo:Energía


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (7 Mar 2022)

Tomo prestado un chart de otro hilo, así la foto queda más bonita.




Vale , pues , que todo el mundo vaya terminando sus deberes que llega la hora del examen.


----------



## Second (8 Mar 2022)

De 18:00 a 22:00 me voy para el bar que me sale mas barato.

con el pedo que pillo no necesito calefacción (ahorro doble)


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Mar 2022)

Es un buen momento para recordar que:

"_Aquí va a quebrar todo a la vez, los bancos, el Estado, El Corte Inglés, y su puta madre._"


----------



## Cazu10 (24 Mar 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Tomo prestado un chart de otro hilo, así la foto queda más bonita.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972196
> 
> ...




Vuelta al carbón YA, plan de construcción de centrales nucleares, aprovechamiento de recursos hìdricos si aún es posible en mayor medida. Echar a la banda asesina o miseria, miseria y más miseria.
¿Cómo es posible esos bailes de cifras a lo largo de un puto día?.


----------



## kabyla (24 Mar 2022)

hijois de puta 
Energía Río Ezka de Isaba suspende la comercialización municipal de luz


----------



## SPQR (14 Abr 2022)

Hilo mítico muy convenientemente reflotado. 

Hasta tiene una sección de prepping financiero. Que se note que esto se abrió como un foro de economía, coño.




Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Es un buen momento para recordar que:
> 
> "_Aquí va a quebrar todo a la vez, los bancos, el Estado, El Corte Inglés, y su puta madre._"



Mitiquérrima frase vurvuga.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Abr 2022)

Aun esta esta mierda de hilo vivo ?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (15 Abr 2022)

¿Pero viene el MadMax ya o no?

Que llevamos décadas esperándolo y los latunes empiezan a oxidarse.


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2022)

Hermanos, espero que os vaya bien la vida.

Ya he leído que siguen quedando varios mongolos del pasado del foro. Incluso a ellos, salud y suerte.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Pero viene el MadMax ya o no?
> 
> Que llevamos décadas esperándolo y los latunes empiezan a oxidarse.



Maaañaaana...tengo linea directa con Ele, Bertok y Malaguita....dicen q sera mañana a las 15.35...cuidado puesjjj...


----------



## burbucoches (27 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Pero viene el MadMax ya o no?
> 
> Que llevamos décadas esperándolo y los latunes empiezan a oxidarse.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Abr 2022)

bertok dijo:


> Hermanos, espero que os vaya bien la vida.
> 
> Ya he leído que siguen quedando varios mongolos del pasado del foro. Incluso a ellos, salud y suerte.



C U IN DA HELLLLL...SHURRRR

Seguimos guerreando...*Brax.*


----------



## CaraCortada (27 Abr 2022)

Glorioso reflote


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2022)

Lla ?


----------



## stuka (28 Abr 2022)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, un buen forero me ha sugerido debatir sobre este tema.
> 
> En los últimos años hemos avanzado en la profundización de la crisis y en el impacto en las economías familiares. Soy de los que creen que *será ahora cuando realmente comencemos a caer con fuerza y atacar los derechos sociales del pueblo*.
> 
> ...





*" En el foro hay gente bastante sensata, prudente y curtida como para se debata con tranquilidad, sin trolles "*


----------



## BeKinGo (28 Abr 2022)

O sos dejais de tonterias opiniones y desuniones, buscais el mínimo común denominador y quien lo aplique y lo secundais a muette...
o seis carne picá.


----------



## John Smmith (28 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lla ?



Que ganas tengo que os empiecen a recortar paguitas a saco. Quiero verte decir que esto es el fin.

Dios! Como voy a disfrutar!!.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (29 Abr 2022)

Esta maricona de donde ha salido? 
Ashtar


----------



## Peneliano (23 Jun 2022)

Cada vez menos


----------



## Second (29 Sep 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Que ganas tengo que os empiecen a recortar paguitas a saco. Quiero verte decir que esto es el fin.
> 
> Dios! Como voy a disfrutar!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040092



pues +9,5%

esto no lo resiste ni el banco de España


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Kirinkanka (29 Sep 2022)

Uping


----------



## Burrocracia (30 Sep 2022)

La verdadera debacle de España es usar tanto anglicismo de mierda como hace el que abre el hilo .


----------

